# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau >  Rainbow Six: Siege - Opération PHANTOM SIGHT - Nobody expects the Spanish inquisition

## JazzMano

R6:S pour les intimes est un FPS multijoueurs tacticool très exigent ambiance GIGN avec descente en rappel. 
Pour plus d’informations et pour garder un topic axé sur le multijoueur entre canard, je vous invite à allez voir les tests du jeu sur les sites connus. 
Cordialement.

*OPÉRATION  PHANTOM SIGHT*








*ASTUCE DU JOURS*
https://streamable.com/sqv14
*LIENS UTILES*
Acheter *Rainbow Six : Siege* sur Uplay [Le jeu 10,99€ ; Edition Deluxe 16.49€ ; Edition Gold ; Edition Ultimate 44.99€] - Conseillé : Edition Deluxe
- Vous pouvez nous rejoindre sur mumble pour jouer avec nous, vous devez d'abords vous enregistrer >*ici*<
 - Un channel Ranbow Six Siege est disponible dans la section : FPS -> Rainbow Six Siege.
NEWS & INFO
*18/07/2019 :* Note des dév https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/f...m:153-76770-32
*11/06/2019 :* Sortie de l'opération Phantom Sight
Le suivi du jeu ce fait par année. Une année contient quatre saisons,  une saison correspond à la sortie d'une Opération qui contient un patch  et un DLC.
Liste des dates et sorties des opérations : http://rainbowsix.wikia.com/wiki/Rai..._Siege_patches
Le jeu est officiellement sortie le : 01/12/2015
Patchnote de la version actuelle : https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/f...m:153-76770-32
Topic V1 : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/89...ore-des-p-tits
*STRATÉGIES*Reddit des strats et astuces : https://old.reddit.com/r/SiegeAcademy/
Le site officiel des strats, contenu mix -dev+usager : https://r6academy.ubi.com/en
Liste des objets pénétrables : https://old.reddit.com/r/SiegeAcadem...0r&sh=d153a8cf
Exemple de stratégies sur les maps ranked :  https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...YIYoSG8Zo/edit
_Rainbow Six : Siege est un jeu punitif qui ne facilite pas la vie des nouveaux joueurs. La plus grande difficulté en tant que débutant, c'est l'apprentissage des maps. Elles sont grandes, complexe dans leurs architecture et elles seront votre principal ennemie pendant les 20 premières heures de jeu. Durant ce laps de temps, vous aurez l'occasion d'essayer la quarantaine d'opérateurs disponible pour trouver ceux qui correspondent le plus à votre style de jeu._
*MODES*
_Il y a 7 modes de jeu à ce jour._ (MME = Match à mort par équipe, CAT = Chasse aux terroristes)
MME - Otage - 5 vs 5
Les défenseurs doivent empêcher les assaillants d’extraire l’otage.
MME - Sécurisation de zone - 5 vs 5
Les défenseurs doivent empêcher les assaillants de capturer une zone.
MME - Bombe - 5 vs 5
Les défenseurs doivent empêcher les assaillants de désamorcer une bombe.
Jouable en Casual, Ranked et Custom Match.

CAT - Bombe - 1à5 vs IA
Objectif : désamorcer deux bombes.
CAT - Extraire l'otage - 1à5 vs IA
Objectif : extraire un otage.
CAT - Protéger l'otage - 1à5 vs IA
Objectif : protéger un otage.
CAT - Classique - 1à5 vs IA
Objectif : éliminer tous les terroristes.
Jouable en Facile, Normale, Difficile/Matchmaking et LoneWolf.
*CARTES*
_Il y a 10 cartes à la sortie du jeu, 20 à ce jour._ Il y a 14 cartes disponibles en ranked et 6 cartes en casual.

*Carte disponible dans le mode classé (ranked) :**Banque* - Les plans
*Café Dostoyevsky* - Les plans
*Chalet* - Les plans
*Club House* - Les plans (Carte refaite pour l'opération Wind Bastion)
*Consulat* - Les plans (Carte refaite pour l'opération Grim Sky)
*Forteresse* - Les plans
-*Frontière* - Les plans
*Gratte-ciel* - Les plans
*Hereford* - Les plans (Carte refaite pour l'opération Grim Sky)
*Littoral* - Les plans
*Oregon* - Les plans
-*Outback* - Les plans
*Parc d'attraction* - Les plans
*Villa* - Les plans
*Carte disponible dans le mode simple (casual) :**Avion présidentiel* - Les plans
*Canal* - Les plans
*Favelas* - Les plans
*Maison* - Les plans
*Tour* - Les plans
*Université Barlett* - Les plans (N'est plus dans la rotation casual ou ranked)
*Yacht* - Les plans

*OPERATORS*
Liste officiel détaillés des operateurs (armes, équipements, biographies) : https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/e...operators.aspx
Soit *48* opérateurs. Soit 18 nanas pour 30 mecs. Pas de bizarre au programme.

      tml

----------


## Wedgge

Blitz a l'air de reprendre du poil de la bête, à partir de 4:20 on peut dire qu'il est solide sur ses appuis. 






Edit 2 : Merci Jazz. 
http://www.cnewsmatin.fr/france/2017...ncois-hollande.

D'après LeGorafi un certain Mr. Bishop-sensei serait impliqué dans ce drame, on ignore s'il s'agit du tireur ou du serveur ...

----------


## JazzMano

Si vous avez des trucs à rajouter au 1er post, c'est maintenant (tg Shep).

----------


## n0ra

Je n'aurais jamais cru que ce topic allait avoir une V2 ...  ::lol::  ::wub::

----------


## Kaelis

oké

----------


## Shep1

On dit pas la soeur à shep, mais la soeur de shep. Comme on dit pas fils à putes, mais fils de pute. De rien, c'est mon côté enseignant ça.

----------


## Exentius

Juste ici pour drapal.

----------


## carapitcho

Le plus bel interrogatoire du monde : https://streamable.com/1zgyg

----------


## Styxounet

> Le plus bel interrogatoire du monde : https://streamable.com/1zgyg


"je vais me faire péter par montagne ( mais je fini mon interrogation parce que je suis caveira hein faut pas déconner  :;):  )"

----------


## Redlight

> Le plus bel interrogatoire du monde : https://streamable.com/1zgyg


Je l'ai toujours dis, y a du Serenity chez Tommy !

----------


## MrBishop

> "je vais me faire péter par montagne ( mais je fini mon interrogation parce que je suis caveira hein faut pas déconner  )"


Ouais mais avec son ping guyanais, il croyait que Montagne était plus loin que ça

 ::ninja::

----------


## ChaosNighT

J'ai eu le même genre de situation hier soir x) 

https://streamable.com/kz9pt

Le problème de Caveira c'est que dès que tu mets quelqu'un au sol, tu le rush pour l'interroger (c'est aussi mon cas) et le plus souvent, ça entraîne un décès de type quasi-immédiat  :^_^:

----------


## carapitcho

Enorme !

----------


## MAIVLY

https://streamable.com/kg0ih

----------


## Redlight

Le skill !  :Indeed: 

https://streamable.com/360x3

----------


## carapitcho

> https://streamable.com/kg0ih


woot

----------


## MrBishop

> Le problème de Caveira c'est que dès que tu mets quelqu'un au sol, tu le rush pour l'interroger (c'est aussi mon cas) et le plus souvent, ça entraîne un décès de type quasi-immédiat


Une Caveira bien joué fait le décès d'un mec et entraîne d'autres décès derrière à l'aise. C'est une vraie faucheuse quoi, tu sais jamais quand est-ce qu'elle va te tomber dessus..

Mais c'est sûrement un des persos les plus compliquées à jouer. Il faut être malin, être à l'écoute des calls, être patient, réactif et vif, fake les interrogations..
Il suffit pas de courir partout comme un taré, les joueurs sont de plus en plus attentifs aux roamers et flankage.
Mais honnêtement, une Caveira bien joué, dans le meilleur des cas comme Serenity.. C'est une horreur quoi.

Mais en tout cas, une seule règle : ne jamais rester isoler lorsqu'il y a Caveira en face.

----------


## Redlight

> https://streamable.com/kg0ih


Nice ça Manly

----------


## MrBishop

Vous pourrez apercevoir bien entendu à la fin, le score légendaire de «Eye de Grenoble»  ::ninja::

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Je sais pas s'il reviendra un jour sur le mumble. Il se sent honteux, sale. Aux dernières nouvelles il était en position fœtal et pleurait

----------


## Wedgge

Le 0-8 de la justice. Bishop à dû avoir la stuptrique.

----------


## MrBishop

On l'appelle dans le milieu «l'homme qui pingait aux drones». Car seul lui arrivait à être MVP juste en pingant  :Bave:

----------


## Redlight

Ya même un biopic sur Eye :

----------


## Redlight

Putasserie lvl 9000

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Ah mais ouais, c'était compliqué hier soir. J'ai arrêté, submergé par les émotions.
Beaucoup trop de frustration en si peu de temps, j'ai du faire 30s de jeu sur les 4 premiers round, sans compter les phases de drone.
C'était un peu le même tableau des scores, mais à l'envers:


- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah et t'en que je suis là, j'avais dit que je posterai les images prises lors de la stratroulette.
J'avais encore une mission de pacifiste, prendre en photo tous les cadavres, sur Bartlett.
C'était pas évident, au final je n'ai réussi à prendre en photo que le premier type, qui est mort en moins de 10s en tentant un spawn peek.
Je vous laisse deviner de qui il s'agit (son pseudo commence par "Barbe.Rouss")


Ensuite un screen de lancement de partie, où nous avions joué full pompe FBI et où nous devions retirer toutes les barricades des fenêtres ou portes. On a fini par gagner cette manche d'ailleurs.

----------


## Styxounet

"Manlyfique"  :^_^:

----------


## Kaelis

> "Manlyfique"


Même réaction hier soir en voyant le pop-up.

----------


## carapitcho

> Putasserie lvl 9000


Les spots de pupute !!

----------


## Wedgge

::XD:: 



source : https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...laints_office/

----------


## Kaelis

Haha la gueule de Blitz  :^_^:

----------


## Redlight

Ouais j'ai vu passé ça sur reddit, c'est très mal dessiné mais putain tout est là, les mains de la recrue, la gueule de blitz et la mine déconfite de BB  ::XD::

----------


## MrBishop

Quand t'es la cousine à Barbie mais que tu t'es tromper de jeu :



Bientôt chez nous soon

----------


## madonno

Désolé mes canards sauvages....
Panne de courant généralisée.
Bonne fin de partie.

----------


## Shep1

> Désolé mes canards sauvages....
> Panne de courant généralisée.
> Bonne fin de partie.


Faut pédaler plus vite !

----------


## MrBishop

> Désolé mes canards sauvages....
> Panne de courant généralisée.
> Bonne fin de partie.


On l'a win à 4v5 quand même, t'inquiète pas. Gowy roamer et en a tuer un donc ça nous a mit à 4v4 puis 3v4 vu que Gowy s'est fait sécher par un boubou juste après je crois.
Du coup on a jouer full défense (Kapkan, Rook et Echo) et tenu la position, chacun avait sa ligne. Je les retenais avec Echo, et arriver à l'overtime, Glaz et Montagne ont rusher comme des oufs par manque de temps, j'ai sécher Glaz et Montagne juste après (car Montagne en clutch, c'est comme Tachanka, il a quasi aucune chance, surtout que j'avais encore Kapkan de vivant avec moi).

C'était pas forcément évident, puisqu'en face on avait une partie de la line up Wintex et c'était quasi que des platines. Ça aurait été avant, on se serait fait défoncer et on aurait chercher à tout prix le kill... De toute façon, c'est clair et net, on serait sorti les chercher, on se serait fait dé-fon-cer. Mais là on progresse, c'est bien, on voit de bonne choses et c'est cool.  :;): 

Puis Echo quoi, quand tu tiens à tenir une position, jouer le temps, ralentir les mecs, c'est un monstre ce mec. Stunner, changer de position, re-stunner, ainsi de suite... Voilà pourquoi je le prends autant en ranked avec la réduction de temps.

----------


## Wedgge

> Gowy s'est fait sécher par un boubou juste après je crois.


Dire que j'ai loupé ça, je suis fort désappointé.

----------


## ninja67

Bonjour a tous,

Je viens de m'y mettre, j'ai gagné quelques points, et avant de faire une connerie, je voudrai vous demander s'il y a des persos à débloquer en priorité par rapport à d'autre ? Des valeurs sûres quoi, surtout que je n'ai pas encore fait de multi, donc autant prendre des persos qui peuvent me permettre d'être un minimum utile à l'équipe...  ::):

----------


## Redlight

> Bonjour a tous,
> 
> Je viens de m'y mettre, j'ai gagné quelques points, et avant de faire une connerie, je voudrai vous demander s'il y a des persos à débloquer en priorité par rapport à d'autre ? Des valeurs sûres quoi, surtout que je n'ai pas encore fait de multi, donc autant prendre des persos qui peuvent me permettre d'être un minimum utile à l'équipe...


Défense : Rook, Jager, Bandit, Valkyrie
Attaque : Thermite, Sledge, Tatcher, Ash. Fuze est sympa a jouer surtout au début.

----------


## mcr47

Lors d'un frag la vérité m'est apparue. Une illumination; Avouez qu'il y a comme un air.

----------


## ninja67

> Défense : Rook, Jager, Bandit, Valkyrie
> Attaque : Thermite, Sledge, Tatcher, Ash. Fuze est sympa a jouer surtout au début.


Ok, super, merci !  ::):  
Je vais regarder ces persos. Pourquoi plutôt ceux-là que les autres ?  Vite fait hein, je demande pas une analyse détaillée de leur biographie ^^

----------


## Shep1

> Ok, super, merci !  
> Je vais regarder ces persos. Pourquoi plutôt ceux-là que les autres ?  Vite fait hein, je demande pas une analyse détaillée de leur biographie ^^


Ils sont en 2 armures et 2 vitesse (standard) sauf rook et fuze. Ils ont de bonnes armes doublé d'un gadget très utile, auquel tu peut te rattacher si tu as du mal a tuer les mecs en face.

----------


## ninja67

Okay, merci beaucoup !  ::):

----------


## MrBishop

Quand tu croises Nadine Morano et la cousine espagnole de Barbe en même temps :

----------


## carapitcho

> Quand tu croises Nadine Morano et la cousine espagnole de Barbe en même temps :
> 
> http://img4.hostingpics.net/pics/334...1734235827.jpg


C'est la game que t'as leave en rageant ?

----------


## Wedgge

> Ok, super, merci !  
> Je vais regarder ces persos. Pourquoi plutôt ceux-là que les autres ?  Vite fait hein, je demande pas une analyse détaillée de leur biographie ^^


Au début il vaut mieux rester sur du moyen/lourd, les légers sont plus compliqués à gérer; ils sont plus rapides mais beaucoup plus fragiles et en défense le roaming nécessite une bonne connaissance des maps. Du coup je te conseille pas trop comme Red de démarrer sur du Ash/Jäger/Bandit (même si ils ont d'excellents gadgets)d'autant plus que les deux derniers ont pas mal de recul sur leur armes. Personnellement j'aime beaucoup Rook et Doc, en défense ils sont increvables. 




> Fuze est sympa a jouer surtout au début.


Avec un otage la probabilité de golerie et décuplée.

----------


## MrBishop

> C'est la game que t'as leave en rageant ?


Hein ?  :WTF:

----------


## Shep1

Oui les lourds sont bien en defense mais pas forcément en attaque. Un autre conseil, prends plutôt les _bidge charges_. Quand tu débute, c'est mieux.

----------


## Wedgge

C'est breach et non pas bidge ou bridge charge comme on peut l'entendre chez certains joueurs chevronnés a l'aim inclassable.

----------


## ninja67

ola ola ola ! J'ai encore 2900 points environ, j'ai débloqué Ash et Rook. Par contre, je ne savais pas qu'on pouvait encore customiser le matos après les avoir débloqué. Donc, la tendance pour les déblocages ce serait quoi ? Et vaut-il mieux que j'investisse des points dans l'équipement des gus ou plutôt que je débloque des gus supplémentaires ?

----------


## Shep1

Tuto pour désamorcer les bombes  dans le jeu : Appuyer sur F.

Merci pour votre attention.

----------


## yuushiro

> Tuto pour désamorcer les bombes  dans le jeu : Appuyer sur F.
> 
> Merci pour votre attention.


C'est bon, pour le prochain coup j'ai prévu l'astuce, j'ai switch les 2 touches F et V.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Équipe tes armes, un viseur déjà c'est le minimum. après un canon, et enfin un grip. Le laser c'est pas trop conseillé, car on peut te repérer avec.

----------


## Shep1

> Équipe tes armes, un viseur déjà c'est le minimum. après un canon, et enfin un grip. Le laser c'est pas trop conseillé, car on peut te repérer avec.


Je dirais plutôt, d’abord un grip et un embout de canon, tu trouveras quelle embout mettre sur quelle arme (en fonction aussi de si tu fait tap fire ou du gros full auto) sur une vidéo sur le web qui devrais être en op (coucou jazz).

----------


## MrBishop

et si t'arrives pas à faire de kill, tu fais comme Eye, tu ping et tu finis MVP

----------


## ninja67

> Je dirais plutôt, d’abord un grip et un embout de canon, tu trouveras quelle embout mettre sur quelle arme (en fonction aussi de si tu fait tap fire ou du gros full auto) sur une vidéo sur le web qui devrais être en op (coucou jazz).


Ben là j'ai débloqué canon + viseurs sur les 2 persos que j'ai débloqué. Je vais déjà commencer avec ça, je verrai après. Je voulais juste savoir s'il valait mieux avoir plusieurs persos pour avoir le choix, ou plutôt booster les armes pour être plus efficace quoi. Il peut y avoir plusieurs fois le même perso dans une équipe ou pas ? Parce que c'est dommage de se faire choper le seul perso qu'on a débloqué au début non ?

----------


## Frypolar

> Ben là j'ai débloqué canon + viseurs sur les 2 persos que j'ai débloqué. Je vais déjà commencer avec ça, je verrai après. Je voulais juste savoir s'il valait mieux avoir plusieurs persos pour avoir le choix, ou plutôt booster les armes pour être plus efficace quoi. Il peut y avoir plusieurs fois le même perso dans une équipe ou pas ? Parce que c'est dommage de se faire choper le seul perso qu'on a débloqué au début non ?


Fais les situations (les trucs solos, en mode facile), t’auras plein de points et beaucoup moins de questions à te poser  ::P:

----------


## esprex

Jackal est quand même ultra utile contrairement à ce qu'on pouvait entendre au début.
Savoir s'il y a un opé dans les environs sans même l'avoir vu c'est très fort. Je compte plus le nombre de caveira que j'attends sortir de leur tanière sachant pertinemment qu'elles rodent dans le coin. C'est aussi un bon indicateur quand tu approches de l'objectif pour savoir s'ils sont tous dans la pièce ou autour. Le scan est utile pour spot la position des derniers survivants juste avant "l'assaut final".
Son arme est très bien aussi.

Mira c'est à double tranchant avec la présence quasi systématique de twitch et hibana en ce moment.

----------


## Redlight

> Jackal est quand même ultra utile contrairement à ce qu'on pouvait entendre au début.
> Savoir s'il y a un opé dans les environs sans même l'avoir vu c'est très fort. Je compte plus le nombre de caveira que j'attends sortir de leur tanière sachant pertinemment qu'elles rodent dans le coin. C'est aussi un bon indicateur quand tu approches de l'objectif pour savoir s'ils sont tous dans la pièce ou autour. Le scan est utile pour spot la position des derniers survivants juste avant "l'assaut final".
> Son arme est très bien aussi.
> 
> Mira c'est à double tranchant avec la présence quasi systématique de twitch et hibana en ce moment.


Qui a dit ça ?

Parce que depuis le début il a une compétence complétement pété et le meilleur gun du jeu. A notre niveau, en ranked c'est un must pick.
Mira est excellente mais pas partout.

En revanche chez les pro on verra quasiment jamais de Jackal comme on ne voit pas de Caveira. Et Mira est beaucoup plus jouée.

----------


## ninja67

> Fais les situations (les trucs solos, en mode facile), t’auras plein de points et beaucoup moins de questions à te poser


Oui voilà, j'ai commencé avec ça. Ca m’empêche pas non plus de dormir, mais je veux juste pas me retrouver à avoir claqué des points dans des trucs useless, tant qu'à faire... J'ai pas trop de temps de jeu, donc je préfère partir tout de suite sur un truc utile plutôt que de perdre du temps. Merci pour les conseils les amis  ::):

----------


## esprex

> Qui a dit ça ?


Des gens, désolé j'ai pas noté les noms sur mon carnet. C'était surtout une histoire de "le scan c'est trop nul", alors que limite le scan on s'en branle.

Blackbeard on le voit moins aussi en ce moment, pourtant je trouve toujours autant pété.

----------


## Wedgge

Le petit guide pour l'op : 




et le complément pour le renifleur de carrelage et sa copine Tumevoistumevoisplusonmevoitonemevoitplus :




(Shep feignasse).

----------


## Kaelis

> ola ola ola ! J'ai encore 2900 points environ, j'ai débloqué Ash et Rook. Par contre, je ne savais pas qu'on pouvait encore customiser le matos après les avoir débloqué. Donc, la tendance pour les déblocages ce serait quoi ? Et vaut-il mieux que j'investisse des points dans l'équipement des gus ou plutôt que je débloque des gus supplémentaires ?


Joue au pompe.

----------


## Voodoonice

Vous en faire quoi de vos crédits r6 ? Skin et autres trucs cosmétiques ?

----------


## esprex

Oui.

----------


## MAIVLY

:Bave:  :Bave:  * TOUJOURS* *PLUS DE CHIBIS*   :Bave:  :Bave:

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Sans liens ? Je modobell

----------


## Redlight

Excellent !

----------


## ninja67

> Joue au pompe.


Tout en finesse !  ::):

----------


## Agano

> ola ola ola ! J'ai encore 2900 points environ, j'ai débloqué Ash et Rook. Par contre, je ne savais pas qu'on pouvait encore customiser le matos après les avoir débloqué. Donc, la tendance pour les déblocages ce serait quoi ? Et vaut-il mieux que j'investisse des points dans l'équipement des gus ou plutôt que je débloque des gus supplémentaires ?


Tu t'es emmerdé à jouer jusqu'ici SANS aucune modification de tes armes?  ::o:

----------


## ninja67

Je n'ai fais que les situations pour le moment, je précise que je n'ai pas le jeu depuis la sortie hein !  ::):

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> Tu t'es emmerdé à jouer jusqu'ici SANS aucune modification de tes armes?


Les accessoires et les viseurs c'est pour les petites bites... :Cigare:  :Cigare:

----------


## Wedgge

Malo et Bishop vont enfin pouvoir faire des sorties de bon aloi :

----------


## AgentDerf

Oui j'avais vu cette vidéo, mais bon c'est limite de l'exploit non... je suis pas fan.

----------


## Sarys

> Quand t'es la cousine à Barbie mais que tu t'es tromper de jeu :
> 
> https://i.redd.it/ylsmmd8nn8jy.jpg
> 
> Bientôt chez nous soon
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/gpgqFJT.png


J'aurai plus pensé à Ovidie qu'à Barbie là pour le coup

----------


## MrBishop

> Oui j'avais vu cette vidéo, mais bon c'est limite de l'exploit non... je suis pas fan.


C'est pas un glitch hein, c'est juste un tour de passe passe comme d'autres moyen de manier les barricades (les deux coups sur le bas de la fenêtre à la Sergio et / ou qui permettent de vault directement ou regarder entre le petit interstice du haut de la barricade et le bas)

D'ailleurs en 5v5, vous êtes de plus en plus à contrer mes deux coups sur le bas de la fenêtre quand je prends Pulse, bande de filous
Chaque fois une Claymore ou un mec en retrait m'attend  :Emo:

----------


## Kaelis

Ils vont marcher correctement un jour les challenges uplay?

----------


## MAIVLY

> Excellent !


Extra cette vidéo  ::wub:: 







Discussion : Pensez vous que ces genres de thermite tricks sont de type cools, ou bien complètement abusé samère ? Argumentez en utilisant les textes fournis ainsi que les textes du corpus lus pendant cette année.

----------


## carapitcho

> Malo et Bishop vont enfin pouvoir faire des sorties de bon aloi :


On va pouvoir sortir sans bridge !




> Extra cette vidéo 
> 
> Discussion : Pensez vous que ces genres de thermite tricks sont de type cools, ou bien complètement abusé samère ? Argumentez en utilisant les textes fournis ainsi que les textes du corpus lus pendant cette année.


Ca c'est très sale ! Par contre le coup pour faire sauter la trappe qui est toujours _jam_  sur Oregon, ça c'est cool !

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Autant le trick de péter les 2 premières planches des portes je trouve ça carrément abusé et du bug exploit, autant détourner les thermites ça me semble normal. 
C'est logique que péter un plafond proche d'un mur va forcément fragiliser le mur adjacent. Je connaissais déjà celui d'Oregon par contre les autres absolument pas.
Petite astuce pour Oregon, s'ils ont pas de Thatcher, il suffit de péter le mur adjacent avec une impact grenade, un C4 ou um pompe et ils pourront jamais ouvrir la trappe

----------


## Styxounet

Je me demande si ca été pensé par les devs ou si c'est un "accident" du moteur de destruction. Et comme barbe', le coup des planches des barricades c est de l'exploit pour moi.

----------


## Kaelis

Le fait que la façade en bois reste intacte ça me fait plus penser à un imprévu qu'autre chose. Le coup de la salle de muscu pour fuzer le garage a l'air  :Bave:

----------


## Redlight

Bah perso je pense l'inverse, comme le dis Kaelis le fait que ça ne détruise que le renfort et pas le bois, ça ressemble à un truc non prévu, limite un bug. Ca se rapproche d'un bug exploit.

Alors que les barricades on peut passer allonger dessous, c'est juste qu'il faut choper le bon tempo pour que la hitbox du personnage soit allongé au moment où l'on arrive en courant sur la barricade. Ca se faisait déjà sur des portes de garages pour spawnkill par exemple. C'est juste un trick pour moi, un peu comme le vault qui s'active quand on pète 2 fois une fenêtre, où de s'allonger en tombant d'un trappe pour ne pas faire de bruit.

edit : A partir de 1m 10s dans la vidéo.

----------


## carapitcho

Je pense que c'est un "accident" qui aurait pu prévoir que de mecs avaient trop de temps, au point d'essayer ça...

----------


## Sylvine

> Je pense que c'est un "accident" qui aurait pu prévoir que de mecs avaient trop de temps, au point d'essayer ça...


Avec un jeu joué par des dizaines de milliers de joueurs, forcément quelqu'un va le voir à un moment ou un autre, ça a rien à voir avec une affaire de temps libre.

----------


## MAIVLY

> Le fait que la façade en bois reste intacte ça me fait plus penser à un imprévu qu'autre chose. Le coup de la salle de muscu pour fuzer le garage a l'air


Mon sens de connaissance de map se réveille  ::wacko:: 

La salle de muscu c'est pour le mur de strip-tease, pour le garage c'est server/cash room.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

:Facepalm:  je pense qu'il parle de la map Maison

----------


## Kaelis

Respecte toi Manly bordel!

----------


## KaMy

Pour les challenges pétés :




> As previously noted, we are aware that the Weekly Challenges are not properly tracking your progress. We do not have an ETA for a resolution at this time. In light of this, we have made the decision to remove all Weekly Challenges this week.
> The Commonwealth Day Challenge, as well as a new set of Weekly Challenges, will make a return at another date in the near future. In addition to returning the Commonwealth Day Challenge to the list of available challenges in the future, we will be doubling the Renown rewards for all challenges that week. That being said, we are still exploring what is possible within the confines of the current Weekly Challenge system. In the event that we are not able to double the Renown of the Commonwealth Day Challenge itself, we will include an additional Challenge that will provide the appropriate amount of Renown.
> Thank you for your patience.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Ca commence à faire beaucoup de trucs pétés depuis le début de cette saison 2...

----------


## JazzMano

Pas eu un seul problème depuis que je me suis remis au jeu hier. 4 matchs - 4 wins ce soir : https://streamable.com/fphmw

----------


## MAIVLY

> je pense qu'il parle de la map Maison


S'il parle de maison, c'est dans l'entrée que l'on pose la charge pour le mur de muscu/garage.

En disant "le coup de la salle de muscu" j'avais compris qu'il posait une sèrmaïte tchardje dans une salle de muscu, c'est tout.

----------


## KaMy

Pour le coup les challenges se sont débloqués en partie hier soir vers 00h00 j'en ai complété la moitié dont certains de façon rétroactive (3 sas terro hunt et 7 kills aux fusils)

----------


## Redlight

> Pas eu un seul problème depuis que je me suis remis au jeu hier. 4 matchs - 4 wins ce soir : https://streamable.com/fphmw


Mais lol au début j'ai cru que l'objectif était cuisine. Un mec BBQ, un accueil, un tambour. Ah bah non il était bureau  ::XD::

----------


## Wedgge

> Pas eu un seul problème depuis que je me suis remis au jeu hier. 4 matchs - 4 wins ce soir : https://streamable.com/fphmw


Dis donc, tu viens plus aux soirées là ? On a fait une soirée Rainbow six hier, phouu laisse tomber, on a sorti les gros canons hein.

----------


## MrBishop

Moi m'en tape, j'ai fais un Ace avec Buck hier, même Sirtank m'a dit «Tu l'as record celle là ? Parce que y avait moins de réflexes que celui de Jazz mais plus de mouvements»

Pis au moins je WH pas moi  :Emo: 
Faut que je m'entraîne un peu avec Buck, c'est un vrai striker terriblement polyvalent. Le plus compliqué est d'appréhender l'arme, mais une fois que c'est fait, il est capable de créer des lignes de tirs partout là où c'est pas renforcer.

----------


## Redlight

Moi j'ai fait un ace avec le nouveau skin de Fuze  ::lol::  contre du plat 2 et 3. Un des mec d'en face m'a ajouté après la partie mais je lui ai pas laissé le temps de m'insulter  ::ninja::

----------


## MrBishop

Ah ouais le nouveau skin de Fuze  :Bave: 
Il pète !

----------


## MrBishop



----------


## carapitcho

> Moi m'en tape, j'ai fais un Ace avec Buck hier, même Sirtank m'a dit «Tu l'as record celle là ? Parce que y avait moins de réflexes que celui de Jazz mais plus de mouvements»
> 
> Pis au moins je WH pas moi 
> Faut que je m'entraîne un peu avec Buck, c'est un vrai striker terriblement polyvalent. Le plus compliqué est d'appréhender l'arme, mais une fois que c'est fait, il est capable de créer des lignes de tirs partout là où c'est pas renforcer.


Il était violent cet ace !

----------


## Raoul Wolfoni

Dites, hier soir, j'ai fait une petite partie sympa.

J'ai fait le kill final de la partie donc j'ai bien vu au replay ce qui se passait. Un bouclier était posé dans l'encadrement d'une porte, j'étais du coté intérieur du bouclier (assez loin), je vois une tête, je tire mais il a le temps de se baisser et il y a des balles qui sont passés à travers le bouclier pour le finir. Coup de bol ? les boucliers sont bugués ? C'est une feature, c'est pare balle d'un coté mais pas de l'autre ?

----------


## carapitcho

A mon avis t'as juste un ping de 200  ::O:

----------


## Bloub et Riz

Non il y a un interstice dans le milieu du bouclier. Serenity17 en parle dans l'une de ses vidéos il me semble.

----------


## Raoul Wolfoni

Merci, non je n'ai pas un ping de 200. J'ai eu l'impression effectivement qu'une balle était passée dans l'interstice du bouclier. Il ne devait plus beaucoup avoir de HP. Conclusion c'est juste un gros coup de bol.

----------


## Wedgge

Ils ont réinitialisé les ranks ? J'ai perdu mon platine  :Boom: .

----------


## Kaelis

Mince, pas eu le temps de chopper mon porte-clefs "Ligue de balsa"  ::|:

----------


## esprex

> Ils ont réinitialisé les ranks ? J'ai perdu mon platine .


Déjà ?  ::mellow::

----------


## Wedgge

Fausse alerte. Je suis méfiant avec Ubi, trop prompt à sortir ma fourche. C'était un bug d'affichage

----------


## Redlight

Wedge platine ?

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> Fausse alerte. Je suis méfiant avec Ubi, trop prompt à sortir ma fourche. C'était un bug d'affichage


On en a brûlé pour moins que ça!

----------


## Wedgge

En matière de bait on fera jamais mieux que le match aller Psg-Barça, pas vrai Red ?

----------


## Redlight

> En matière de bait on fera jamais mieux que le match aller Psg-Barça, pas vrai Red ?

----------


## MrBishop

Quand le jeu est trop crevard pour te donner 1 point de plus :



Cette équipe de ouf qu'on avait hier  :Bave:  . Red, Manly, Jazz, Clem et moi... On a gagner toutes nos games, 3 au total et la plupart avec un clutch de fin (spécial dédicace à Clem qui était à 0 kill et au dernier round, fait un 1vs3 à la balle de match sur Yacht et nous a décrocher la victoire).
Nan franchement on avait une sacrée team qui baissait pas les bras, les matchs étaient serrés et on a rien lâcher jusqu'au bout. La plupart d'entre nous était platine, et en face pareil. A partir d'un certain stade, on sent clairement le niveau monter quoi et on est obliger d'augmenter le niveau (je crois que j'ai jamais été autant concentré durant des games).

----------


## MAIVLY

> Quand le jeu est trop crevard pour te donner 1 point de plus :
> Cette équipe de ouf qu'on avait hier  . Red, Manly, Jazz, Clem et moi... On a gagner toutes nos games, 3 au total et la plupart avec un clutch de fin (spécial dédicace à Clem qui était à 0 kill et au dernier round, fait un 1vs3 à la balle de match sur Yacht et nous a décrocher la victoire).
> Nan franchement on avait une sacrée team qui baissait pas les bras, les matchs étaient serrés et on a rien lâcher jusqu'au bout. La plupart d'entre nous était platine, et en face pareil. A partir d'un certain stade, on sent clairement le niveau monter quoi et on est obliger d'augmenter le niveau (je crois que j'ai jamais été autant concentré durant des games).

----------


## Redlight

Buff de Glaz de prévu :





Avec une mise en avant des ennemis dans la lunette. Je sais pas trop quoi en penser. Soit OP soit inutile.

Je trouvais mon idée d'ignorer le buff d'un gilet de rook pour Glaz meilleure. A voir en jeu.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Wtf le buff de glaz, il est déjà bien je trouve, avec plus de balles, moins de recoil et une meilleure cadence de tir. À coté de ça on a des boucliers buggés qui bougent et où l'on se prend des HS de face, à travers.

Concernant les deux exploit plus haut, je trouve celui de la porte bien plus correct que celui de thermite. Celui de thermite c'est juste pute, et du coup, comme barbe l'a noté, il faut exploser le mur au pompe ou bien à la grenade, pour empêcher la pose de la charge. Un peu comme à l'époque du glitch où l'on pouvait péter les charges de thermites à travers les murs si on avait préalablement éclaté le mur au milieu (là où va la charge).

----------


## Wedgge

> Buff de Glaz de prévu :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avec une mise en avant des ennemis dans la lunette. Je sais pas trop quoi en penser. Soit OP soit inutile.
> 
> Je trouvais mon idée d'ignorer le buff d'un gilet de rook pour Glaz meilleure. A voir en jeu.


Pas mal, enfin un bon contre au spawn peekers, c'est Barbe qui va être joie.

----------


## JazzMano

Petite soirée pépouze, rien gagné rien perdu mais on a fait des trucs  : 

Ace_1 : https://streamable.com/2u512
hoooHoooOOAWWWhhhaaaAAAWWWWW : https://streamable.com/0amfu

Ace_2 : https://streamable.com/83v3w
4 kills : https://streamable.com/3ph6m

----------


## MrBishop

Yep, rien gagner, rien perdu. On en a gagner 2 et perdu 2 donc retour à la case départ quoi, c'est un peu con mais faut se dire que TOUT n'a pas été fait pour rien et se frotter au haut niveau ne peut nous apporter que de l'expérience perso.
Avec 4 plat dans la team, on a fait un petit tour au sommet de la pyramide où tout les plat et diamants se mélange et on s'est bien défendu mine de rien. 2-3 à corriger comme le fait d'avoir systématiquement un breacher, même Hibana, ne serait-ce que pour faire les trappes par exemple.
Mais c'est pas grave, on avance. Doucement mais sûrement.

Et Jazz a pas filmer mon Ace avec Pulse.  :Emo: 
#jejoueaquialaplusgrosse

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Pas mal, enfin un bon contre au spawn peekers, c'est Barbe qui va être joie.


Tu mens. Ça m'arrive jamais

----------


## CmoiPhenix

Salut les gens, j'suis à la recherche de joueur FR !

Hésitez pas à m'ajouter : *CmoiPhenix* 

J'suis plutôt mauvais, mais j'y travaille :D

----------


## schouffy

> Buff de Glaz de prévu :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avec une mise en avant des ennemis dans la lunette. Je sais pas trop quoi en penser. Soit OP soit inutile.


Putain enfin une feature pour les gars comme moi qui voient rien !

----------


## MrBishop

Ça fait 2 buffs pour Glaz, il était franchement pas prioritaire dans la liste quoi
Après c'est histoire de lui ajouter une feature qui fait de lui «le sniper» de l'unité Rainbow plutôt qu'un vieux sniper lambda avec juste un scope x10.

Mais après voilà, il était franchement pas prioritaire, il faut impérativement un buff à Castle. Personne a peur de Castle, c'est ça le problème, il est censé ralentir mais son gadget peut être détruit par Sledge, Hibana, Ash.. Même avec des coups au CaC il se pète

Pour l'équivalent des mêmes armes, je prends Pulse, y a pas photo. Plus mobile, et gadget plus utile.

----------


## esprex

Buff_Blitz

----------


## ChaosNighT

Sinon, ils vont fix les préférences matchmaking un jour, ou ces options sont juste là pour faire joli et remplir le menu ? J'supporte pas les maps DLC perso, donc elles sont toutes sur "OFF" dans les préférences, et pourtant je tombe en continu dessus, j'pense faire 1 map vanilla / 5 matchs.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Tu mens. Ça m'arrive jamais


Putain quand j'ai lu ça, j'ai approuvé direct, du coup le menteur ici, c'est toi!
Edit, j'ai oublié la quote à laquelle je faisais référence : 




> Pas mal, enfin un bon contre au spawn peekers, c'est Barbe qui va être joie.

----------


## MrBishop

Quand Montagne et Blitz étaient encore des demi-dieux à la bêta fermée :



A 10-20m, la balle partait à 80% là où le laser était pointer. Mais ça, c'était avant.

----------


## GhostRider

> Quand Montagne et Blitz étaient encore des demi-dieux à la bêta fermée :
> 
> https://i.redd.it/ig4zvqk0rtky.jpg
> 
> A 10-20m, la balle partait à 80% là où le laser était pointer. Mais ça, c'était avant.


Maintenant faut prier pour espérer toucher au jugé à 3m50  :tired:

----------


## KassaK

Hello, mon pseudo Uplay : TheKassaK

Si ça vous tente de faire des parties et de monter le ladder, suis niveau 90+-, je peut être très bon comme très mauvais  ::):  et j'en ai un peu marre de jouer avec n'importe qui, qui font souvent n'importe quoi.

----------


## MAIVLY

::wub:: Nouveau skin élite de Pichon !  ::wub:: 



Et bonus :

----------


## n0ra

> Nouveau skin élite de Pichon !


Ah oué, là ça me plait, simple sans en faire des tonnes, efficace et joli(e)  ::): .

----------


## Wedgge

> Nouveau skin élite de Pichon !


 :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:

----------


## Shep1

Never forget. #buffblitz

----------


## KaMy

Purée je crois que je vais dépenser mes 1ers Ubibrousoufs.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Wedgge, aucun intérêt pour toi. Il faut finir premier pour pouvoir en profiter

----------


## MrBishop

> Wedgge, aucun intérêt pour toi. Il faut finir premier pour pouvoir en profiter


albatar

----------


## Voodoonice

> 


Avec la même technique tu peux monter sur le plateau où il y a les lumières, ce qui donne une ligne de tirs vraiment pas mal
Changelog demain patch mercredi

----------


## Styxounet

> Wedgge, aucun intérêt pour toi. Il faut finir premier pour pouvoir en profiter


 ::P:

----------


## carapitcho

> Wedgge, aucun intérêt pour toi. Il faut finir premier pour pouvoir en profiter


 :^_^:

----------


## Kryeg

Un pote qui bosse chez Ubi m'a obtenu le jeu. J'ai quelques agents débloqués, je m'amuse bien mais j'ai beaucoup à apprendre  ::o: 
Une équipe prête à m’accueillir ? Jusque-là j'ai joué 3 parties PvP normales, win les 3.

----------


## AgentDerf

Fait les situations, si tu les finis tous ca va te rapporter de quoi te payer 8 agents, et t'apprendre quel truc de base, mais qu'il est toujours bon de savoir.
Et c'est contre des bots, du coup cela permet d'apprendre un peu les maps sans trop te stresser.

Sinon le patch c'est pour demain donc :

http://www.nofrag.com/2017/mar/13/50296/

----------


## Kaelis

Go mumble!

----------


## Kryeg

Yé j'ai déjà terminé les situations, en réaliste. C'était bien sympa !

J'suis sur mumble ^^
Kryeg pour le pseudo Uplay d'ailleurs.

----------


## Voodoonice

Patch note: 

Ils ont remis les mêmes défis que la semaines dernière  ::|:  :Facepalm:

----------


## MAIVLY

> Un pote qui bosse chez Ubi m'a obtenu le jeu. J'ai quelques agents débloqués, je m'amuse bien mais j'ai beaucoup à apprendre 
> Une équipe prête à m’accueillir ? Jusque-là j'ai joué 3 parties PvP normales, win les 3.


Alors c'est le début de la grande route vers la victoire ! 

N'hésite pas à passer sur le mumble CPC, ya du monde et on est noob friendly (ya même un canal pour ça)

----------


## Voodoonice

C'est à quelle heure la maintenance ?

Trouvé

----------


## Wedgge

Bon je pense que l'on peut affirmer sans trop engager sa personne que ce patch est complétement merdique. Contrairement à une idée reçue ils n'écoutent pas leur communauté, (Blitz les mecs, pensez à ce brave petit Elias Kholtz), ils nous balancent des "news features so amazing" inutiles et dont on se fout totalement, ce sans compter les bugs non résolus du patch précédent et ceux qui vont arriver. Le buff de Doc est une bonne idée sur le papier, sauf qu'en vrai ça va être la foire au Rook à 140 pv en spawnkill. Quoi, comment, qu'est ce que c'est ? On me dit dans l'oreillette que ça râle ? Qui a osé ? Faite donc mander messire le bailli afin de faire rendre gorge à cet indigent manant.

----------


## Shep1

Oui, je suis complètement d'accord avec toi. Patch clairement pas à la hauteur de mes attentes. C'est pas un patch de renforcement comme certains que nous avons eu avant. Là, ils se sont contenté du minimum syndicale pour essayer de faire face. Mais la montagne de bug et de glitch s'accumulent et ils nous sortent une visée thermique pour glatz... Ils n'ont rien compris...
S'il te plait monsieur ubisoft, ne casse pas tous les efforts que tu as fourni pendant l'année passée, en faisant semblant de corriger ton jeu. SORS TOI LES DOIGTS DU CUL.

----------


## Kaelis

Y a des soirs je me dit que si j'enregistrais les parties je pourrais ouvrir une chaîne youteubé.

----------


## MrBishop

Quand tu viens du 93 Aulnay sous bois mais que tu t'es perdu en Russie :



Bientôt dans les bacs.  :Pipe:

----------


## AgentDerf

Doc qui donne 140pv c'est vraiment cool.
Le principal bug pour moi du dernier patch c'était le bouclier qui bloqué plus le C4, c'est corrigé.
Donc ça va, c'est pas le patch de folie avec 500 features, mais il est honnête.

Surtout la nouvelle skin de Twitchhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!  ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub::

----------


## Wedgge

> Quand tu viens du 93 Aulnay sous bois mais que tu t'es perdu en Russie :
> 
> https://static2.cdn.ubi.com/gamehub/...ush_bundle.png
> 
> Bientôt dans les bacs.


Très beau ce skin, on dirait qu'il c'est fait gouaner dessus par une mouette en villégiature  ::ninja:: .

----------


## KaMy

En tout cas ça change un peu des skins randoms si c'est la nouvelle direction ça serait vraiment pas mal. Bon après ça serait bien que ça soit pas au détriment de patchs à la con mais ça avbec Ubi...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## esprex

Le nouveau skin élite de Twitch est vraiment sympa, ça change des horreurs type Rook Gendarmerie  :Gerbe: 

Sinon c'est bien à partir de mai qu'ils sont censés modifier le matchmaking ?

----------


## MrBishop

Les modifications du MM et loots box sont censé arriver en même temps que les opérateurs de hong kong

----------


## carapitcho

Un meilleur matchmaking, j'ai l'impression d'entendre une promesse électorale.

----------


## Voodoonice

Vous avez tous ragé ce soir ? Plus personne à 22h30  ::lol::

----------


## MrBishop

Moi j'ai pu tester le nouveau skin élite de Twitch sur Favela vu que j'ai finis MVP ! #pigeon #gamin  :Emo: 

L'animation est sympa (bon ça fait zarb vu que c'est mon 1er skin Elite), elle a une bonne tronche honnêtement et l'animation fait pas hyper kéké genre comme Thermite avec ses 2 boules de feu.
Nan mais sinon c'est marrant, je l'ai acheter histoire d'avoir au moins un skin Elite, par contre c'est clair et net que j'en achèterais pas tout les jours. Là je l'ai acheter parce que j'avais déjà des points R6 via le Season pass, mais sinon c'est 15€, et ça reste 15€ pour des *pixels* quoi.

Et sinon la démo de ME Andromeda est sorti, je vous dis à la semaine pro  ::ninja::

----------


## Lancelot du lag

J'ai repley avec blitz hier soir.

2 flash + kill suivant d'une heatshot sur ma gueule qui traverse le bouclier.  ::wub:: 

Ubisoft!  ::lol:: 












 :nawak:  :nawak:

----------


## Styxounet

> je l'ai acheter histoire d'avoir au moins un skin Elite, par contre c'est clair et net que j'en achèterais pas tout les jours. Là je l'ai acheter parce que j'avais déjà des points R6 via le Season pass, mais sinon c'est 15€, et ça reste 15€ pour des *pixels* quoi.


Pareil je pense me la prendre, ca me reviens a 5€ ca va. Plus c est du v(i)ol.




> Et sinon la démo de ME Andromeda est sorti, je vous dis à la semaine pro


Sur Origin?

----------


## MrBishop

Yep, sur Origin Access (je l'avais déjà vu que les jeux qu'ils proposent sont quand même pas mal, intégral, juste pour 5 balles par mois)

----------


## Sylvine

Ok.

Je sens que la map de l'avion va encore plus me plaire.  ::|:

----------


## esprex

Bah Glaz a enfin un vrai rôle de sniper, il faudra faire super gaffe à ne pas être dans sa ligne de mire c'est tout.
Jusqu'alors un blackbeard faisait le même taff en mieux. La seule map ou Glaz pouvait avoir son utilité, c'est l'avion...

----------


## Wedgge

On a testé Glaz sur l'avion hier avec Malo c'était simplement horrible. Le moindre micro pixel c'est un instakill, un Glaz à réussit à me tuer en regardant à travers un trou de palette en bois dans la soute  :ouaiouai: . 

Manly a réussi à voir un mec au travers d'une barricade également, à mon sens le thermal scope apporte un trop grand déséquilibre dans un jeu où le moindre interstice peut être exploitable. Une véritable vision thermique comme celle de Wildlands, activable à la volée, aurait été de bon aloi, encore une fois ça sent le truc implémenté a la vas vite entre deux cafés.

----------


## Sylvine

J'aimais déjà pas la map de l'avion, Glaz la rendait encore plus pénible mais là je crois que je vais simplement quitter la partie dès que je tombe dessus.

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> Bah Glaz a enfin un vrai rôle de sniper, il faudra faire super gaffe à ne pas être dans sa ligne de mire c'est tout.
> Jusqu'alors un blackbeard faisait le même taff en mieux. La seule map ou Glaz pouvait avoir son utilité, c'est l'avion...


C'est complètement pété oui. Le moindre pixel qui dépasse et boum.

----------


## Kaelis

Je sais pas trop quoi en penser de Glaz. Dans certaines situations c'est délirant, mais j'essaye de me dire qu'il faut justement bosser pour éviter les situations en question.

Des fois c'est faisable avant le drame (style se retrouver en duel contre un Glaz dans un nuage de fumée) parfois c'est plus compliqué (style l'avion, à moins de faire une sortie pour dégommer le gus c'est une punition d'office).

En tout cas je suis pas certain que c'était nécessaire ce up mais bon, je suis pas un expert.

----------


## KaMy

Il ce passe pile poil ce qu'on se disait depuis quelques jours et je suis curieux de voir des mecs essayer de jouer avec une team de 5 smokers. Manquerait plus que ça declanche un meta de smoke x15 avec Glaz qui nettoie. Les points accessibles facilement des fenêtres notamment sur la map de red crow risquent de devenir un enfer à protéger .

----------


## esprex

> C'est complètement pété oui. Le moindre pixel qui dépasse et boum.


C'est le but d'un sniper.
Il faudra faire attention à ne pas être dans son angle de vue et le forcer à venir au contact... logique. C'est un attaquant, il va être forcé d'avancer à un moment.

Pour l'avion, suffit de ne pas roam dans les couloirs à côté des hublots et Glaz sera inutile dans 90% des cas, il sera même souvent obligé de rusher par manque de temps et t'as juste à le cueillir. Tu peux aussi sortir dehors et le fumer.

Bref, moi je suis plutôt satisfait que Glaz fait enfin flipper et empêche les joueurs de courir dans tous les sens ou mieux, repère facilement ceux qui te défoncent en étant couché derrière un trou de 2mm. Il était franchement inutile jusqu'alors, à voir avec le temps si c'est trop fort ou pas mais ça va dans le bon sens.

----------


## Kaelis

Quand même ça me paraît un brin excessif tellement les cibles sont voyantes. Maintenant on peut trucider un type vraiment aisément à travers un trou de la taille d'une balle. C'était possible avant évidemment, mais fallait plisser des yeux, ou se douter que le type est par là. Maintenant on voit carrément un truc qui brille comme un spot par un trou de la taille d'un doigt.

Et pour l'avion, facile à dire qu'il suffit de ne plus roamer sur tout un étage à part quelques pièces. On pouvait déjà se faire tuer par un Glaz avant, mais il fallait qu'il soit très bon et ça restait peu fréquent (acceptable).

----------


## esprex

Peut être réduire la zone thermique ? Ca pourrait être pas mal, ça oblige Glaz à vraiment "scanner" les zones petit à petit (ou balayer comme un gros sale)

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Et pour l'avion, facile à dire qu'il suffit de ne plus roamer sur tout un étage à part quelques pièces.


Bof. Tu as un étage supérieur et inférieur qu'il ne peut atteindre de l'extérieur et plusieurs spot inaccessibles pour lui via les hublots. Perso c'est extrêmement rare que je me fasse shooter par un glaz sur cette map, faut le vouloir quand même...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sinon j'ai été faible, j'ai pris le skin élite Twitch. Il est trop bien  :Emo:

----------


## Lancelot du lag

Pendant ce temps Blitz est toujours tout cassé.

----------


## AgentDerf

J'ai fait péter le skin de Twich (5€ aussi car j'avais déjà des points R6S) elle est trop belllllllllleeeeeeeeee!! 





J'ai hâte de finir 1ier pour voir l'anime (j'ai vite testé hier, fini 2ieme).

J'ai pas testé Glaz mais au vu de la vidéo, en effet il a l'air bien OP.
Oui réduire la traille du cercle thermique serai pas mal pour équilibrer.

----------


## esprex

> J'ai hâte de finir 1ier pour voir l'anime (j'ai vite testé hier, fini 2ieme)..


C'est arrivé dès la première game moi  :Cigare: 
Un jaloux m'a sorti un "richfag" pendant l'animation tellement il était deg'  :Cigare:

----------


## Kaelis

Putain il a de la gueule le jeu avec les options bien hautes  ::happy2::

----------


## Thom Reznor

Pour Glatz il aurait été intéressant de changer sa capacité en cette fameuse vision thermique. Utilisable par exemple quatre fois, pendant 15 secondes à chaque fois (soit le tiers d'un round en classé)

----------


## Sylvine

> Pour l'avion, suffit de ne pas roam dans les couloirs à côté des hublots et Glaz sera inutile dans 90% des cas


Ba oui, il suffit de pas bouger ou ramper pendant tout le round et tout va bien.  :^_^: 

D'ailleurs encore mieux, tu te suicides en début de round comme ça il peut plus te tuer, et en plus tu passes en attaque et tu peux prendre Glaz.




> Pour Glatz il aurait été intéressant de changer sa capacité en cette fameuse vision thermique. Utilisable par exemple quatre fois, pendant 15 secondes à chaque fois (soit le tiers d'un round en classé)


Moi j'aurais surtout vu un truc où tu dois choisir entre le zoom et la lunette thermique.
Parce que là je pense que plus personne ne va enlever la lunette vu l'avantage que ça procure.

----------


## AgentDerf

> Putain il a de la gueule le jeu avec les options bien hautes


Et encore j'ai viré pleins d'option d'ombrage and co. Serenity 17 avait fait une vidéo de conseil sur les réglages. Tu vires des ombrages comme ça tu vois mieux les drones planqué et ce genre de connerie.
Donc le jeu peut-être vraiment super beau, mais du coup cela gène un peu la visibilité, du coup tu en vire.

----------


## schouffy

La vidéo de Serenity avec Glaz c'est vraiment la preuve que le jeu est pas encore assez lisible. ça change complètement la donne de bien voir les ennemis.
Mourir à cause des éclairages tout fuckés entre extérieur et intérieur c'est vraiment frustrant.

----------


## Kaelis

> Et encore j'ai viré pleins d'option d'ombrage and co. Serenity 17 avait fait une vidéo de conseil sur les réglages. Tu vires des ombrages comme ça tu vois mieux les drones planqué et ce genre de connerie.
> Donc le jeu peut-être vraiment super beau, mais du coup cela gène un peu la visibilité, du coup tu en vire.


Je joue avec presque tout en low  ::ninja:: 

Le jour ou j'ai rogné dans les options j'ai eu l'impression de retrouver la vue. Y a un truc à part les textures et les détails des modèles qui n'impacte pas la lisibilité?

----------


## esprex

> Ba oui, il suffit de pas bouger ou ramper pendant tout le round et tout va bien. 
> 
> D'ailleurs encore mieux, tu te suicides en début de round comme ça il peut plus te tuer, et en plus tu passes en attaque et tu peux prendre Glaz.


T'aimes toujours autant les extrêmes toi  ::XD:: 
Tu peux aussi désinstaller le jeu, t'auras plus à subir Glaz  ::o: 

Non, suffit de ne pas être neuneu et de ne pas aller dans les deux couloirs et les deux pièces où il peut te voir. Et en effet, au pire il te reste la possibilité de ramper si tu veux absolument passer devant les fenêtres et te mettre dans les angles morts pour les pièces où il peut te voir.
A croire que la map c'est deux couloirs, un seul étage et une grande fenêtre qui fait toute la longueur de l'avion  :tired:

----------


## Kaelis

> T'aimes toujours autant les extrêmes toi 
> Tu peux aussi désinstaller le jeu, t'auras plus à subir Glaz


 ::happy2::

----------


## Sylvine

> A croire que la map c'est deux couloirs, un seul étage et une grande fenêtre qui fait toute la longueur de l'avion


Ba plus ou moins ouais.

C'est pas de ma faute si pour te déplacer en dehors de l'objectif (s'il est à l'étage) t'es obligé de passer par un couloir parsemé de hublots sur toute la longueur.
Et ramper quand les attaquants sont dans le périmètre, c'est pas forcément idéal.

----------


## MrBishop

C'est ce qui fait la particularité de la map.

----------


## Sylvine

C'est pas ça qui rend le tout plus intéressant ou moins pénible.

----------


## esprex

Dépend de chacun. Moi je trouve que si  ::):

----------


## Kaelis

Je déteste pas l'avion. C'est une map assez unique, ça me change vraiment des autres. Ça manque de murs pétables pour varier les plaisirs mais bon c'est cool de tomber dessus de temps en temps.

----------


## carapitcho

Pour ceux qui ne savent pas quoi penser de Glaz, c'est de la merde, du cheat, appelons un chat un chat. L'avion était une de mes maps préférées bon ça c'était avant !

----------


## Kaelis

Faut continuer à moderniser le matos de nos amis russes : je propose un segway intégré pour la batteuse de Tachanka et une perche à selfie pour Fuze.

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> Faut continuer à moderniser le matos de nos amis russes : je propose un segway intégré pour la batteuse de Tachanka et une perche à selfie pour Fuze.


Et une photo de Poutine torse nu sur le bouclier de Fuze.  :Bave:  :Bave:

----------


## esprex

> Pour ceux qui ne savent pas quoi penser de Glaz, c'est de la merde, du cheat, appelons un chat un chat.


Pas pire qu'un pulse avec son WH de pute.

----------


## Lancelot du lag

Le seul truc bien c'est que Glaz va pouvoir bien contrer les spawnkillers.

----------


## Voodoonice



----------


## Kaelis

Encore un truc qui risque pas de m'arriver.

----------


## Wedgge

> Il ce passe pile poil ce qu'on se disait depuis quelques jours et je suis curieux de voir des mecs essayer de jouer avec une team de 5 smokers. Manquerait plus que ça declanche un meta de smoke x15 avec Glaz qui nettoie. Les points accessibles facilement des fenêtres notamment sur la map de red crow risquent de devenir un enfer à protéger .


Du coup c'est exactement ce qu'il se passe, les types smoke, rush et allument tout le monde en mode tir au pigeon. Pour le coup c'est vraiment broken comme stratégie vu que tu peut absolument pas contrer ça.

----------


## MrBishop

> Le seul truc bien c'est que Glaz va pouvoir bien contrer les spawnkillers.


Pas forcément, les excellents spawnkillers sont très durs à contrer, même si on connait la fenêtre qu'ils ont cassaient. Tout se joue aux premières balles, à l'aim et aux réflexes en fait. Un spawnkill qui s'éternise trop, c'est prendre le risque de s'exposer et d'avoir trop d'attaquants en renfort qui te tirent dessus. Et même si Glaz a dorénavant une vision thermique, c'est pas forcément donner à tout le monde de viser du premier coup un point jaune.  ::): 

Tu me mets un mec comme Sergio ou Noted en face qui spawnkill, jamais je les confronterais en face à face. Si tu sens que ça passe pas, autant contourner le truc et se concentrer sur autre chose (et dans une moindre mesure, ça te permet aussi de rester vivant un peu plus longtemps que le début du round quoi). Tu peux aussi rentrer par une porte dérobée et aller le chercher toi même avec un pote, etc...

----------


## MAIVLY

> Pas forcément, les excellents spawnkillers sont très durs à contrer, même si on connait la fenêtre qu'ils ont cassaient.


 ::wacko:: Next level ortografe ::wacko::

----------


## MrBishop

oui bon, j'ai écris ça à la va vite !  :Emo:

----------


## Kryeg

Pas d'excuse pour ça. Tu me rappelles mon pote qui écrivait poulet "poulayt"

----------


## Wedgge

J'aime quand un jeu annonce la couleur dès le menu :

----------


## carapitcho

> Pas pire qu'un pulse avec son WH de pute.


Il a été nerf, portée revue à la baisse, temps de déploiement augmenté. Ca reste un gros cheat mais en utilisant le son, on peut le contrer facilement.

----------


## Sim's

Ça sent le rétropédalage pour Glaz, ce n'est pas possible de laisser ainsi.

----------


## esprex

> Il a été nerf, portée revue à la baisse, temps de déploiement augmenté. Ça reste un gros cheat mais en utilisant le son, on peut le contrer facilement.


Glaz va certainement être nerf aussi pour rendre la chose moins pétée : en faire un consommable, réduire le cercle thermique, modifier le visuel pour rendre les cibles un peu moins évidentes... les possibilités d'équilibrage c'est pas ça qui manque. Néanmoins je trouve l'idée bonne et s'intègre très bien dans le jeu, j'en démords pas.

----------


## schouffy

J'ai joué avec ce soir, c'est bien. ça fait plaisir de wallbang les mecs derrière leurs petits murder holes de putes. ça va sûrement pas durer, je pense que c'est OP là, alors j'en profite.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> J'aime quand un jeu annonce la couleur dès le menu : 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/38e...89997de6ce.jpg


Tu parles de la bouteille de gaz qui clip sur sa main ?

Sinon anthonypit a encore frappé :

----------


## Kryeg

J'ai joué quelques parties. Il y avait forcément un Glaz en face et effectivement c'est à chaque fois pareil : fumigène de pute et cheat legit by Ubi. Cool.

Edit : La vidéo est bidonnante  ::happy2::

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> Il a été nerf, portée revue à la baisse, temps de déploiement augmenté. Ca reste un gros cheat mais en utilisant le son, on peut le contrer facilement.


IQ le contre bien. Enfin ceux qui la joue bien (moi je me fais avoir quand même...).

----------


## Voodoonice

Non mais ils sont sérieux les mecs là ?  ::XD::

----------


## Wedgge

"Smoke tunnel and Glaz is just pushing throught" (7:50); c'est la nouvelle méta. Prochaine maj ils rajoutent des grenades stroboscope  :OO: .

edit: Oui Eye, mais il me semble que ça a été corrigé dans la soirée.

----------


## Raoul Wolfoni

Et pour ceux qui ont testé depuis le new glaz ça reste jouable ou c'est systématiquement smoke + bang

----------


## Kryeg

J'ai pas joué une seule partie sans que ça fasse smoke + bang  :;):  D'un côté comme de l'autre.

----------


## schouffy

Moi j'ai fait 2 ranked, souvent joué Glaz et c'est arrivé une fois ou deux max en face. Nous on ne l'a pas fait.

----------


## Kryeg

C'était pas en ranked de mon côté

----------


## Sylvine

J'aime bien comme ils ont même fait que le viseur ne capte que les ennemis, pas les alliés ni l'otage, comme ça t'as même pas besoin de réfléchir, si c'est jaune tu tires.

----------


## esprex

> J'aime bien comme ils ont même fait que le viseur ne capte que les ennemis, pas les alliés ni l'otage, comme ça t'as même pas besoin de réfléchir, si c'est jaune tu tires.


Yep, complètement d'accord. Ce serait bien qu'il voit tout le monde de la même façon et laisser au moins une demi seconde de doute.

----------


## Raoul Wolfoni

> J'aime bien comme ils ont même fait que le viseur ne capte que les ennemis, pas les alliés ni l'otage, comme ça t'as même pas besoin de réfléchir, si c'est jaune tu tires.


Oui c'est clairement abusé ça. C'est la lunette thermique qui fait le distingo...

----------


## AgentDerf

Oui mais il y highlight les cadavres! Trop dur quoi!  ::P: 

Oui j'ai testé hier, smoke + Glaz, boucherie. Je l'ai pas refait ensuite. C'est fou que ce genre de pb évident d'équilibrage ai pu passer les tests de qualité chez Ubi.

----------


## Sylvine

Surtout quand on compare la frilosité qu'ils ont pour buffer d'autres opérateurs comme Tachanka (vazy on te file une petite protection pare-balle, par contre on augmente le recul pour que tu touche plus rien au delà de 3 mètres).

----------


## Agano

> Tachanka (vazy on te file une petite protection pare-balle, par contre on augmente le recul pour que tu touche plus rien au delà de 3 mètres).


Il est russe, t'as pas besoin d'être précis avec: tu avoine jusqu'à ce que ça finisse par toucher, et tant pis si c'est des alliés  ::ninja::

----------


## carapitcho

> J'aime bien comme ils ont même fait que le viseur ne capte que les ennemis, pas les alliés ni l'otage, comme ça t'as même pas besoin de réfléchir, si c'est jaune tu tires.


Y a le bon et le mauvais Glaz. Le bon Glaz il voit un truc jaune, il tire. Le mauvais Glaz il voit un truc jaune, il tire mais... mais c'est un mauvais Glaz.

----------


## Kryeg

J'ai ri.

----------


## MrBishop

Quand t'es japonais, que t'as fais anglais LV2 et que tu kiffes Rainbow six, ça donne this (joke à part, c'est pas mal fait je trouve) :




Le divorce de Tachanka avec Caveira... Et paf, coup de théâtre :

----------


## MAIVLY

C'est la suite de ça pour ceux qu'on pas vu :

----------


## Agano

Internet  ::lol::

----------


## PaulPoy



----------


## Wedgge

Hier on est tombé sur un type des Penta avec Shep, Jazz, Sirtank et Barbe. 



J'avais jamais vu un vrai bot en action voilà qui est fait.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Et pour ceux qui ont testé depuis le new glaz ça reste jouable ou c'est systématiquement smoke + bang


En général quand j'ai bang et smoke dans la même phrase ça parle pas de rainbow.

----------


## Kryeg

Snoop, c'est toi ?

----------


## MrBishop

Box qui plante à 4-3 en ranked. Résultat des courses, j'ai baffer le PC et tarter ma table, fin on se serait cru sur un live de Twitch qui a mal tourner.

Elle aurait pu me planter à 3-3, non, elle me plante à la balle de match... VDM.

----------


## carapitcho

On perd les 2 rounds suivants.

----------


## Typhonarick

Je ne me suis pas acheté le skin Elite de Twitch, mais au moins j'arrive à tenir mon 417 à une main :


Allez, un autre bug avec mute quand on s'est entretué :

J'adore sa manière de tenir le pompe, il faudrait que j'essaie ça la prochaine fois.

----------


## MAIVLY

> Allez, un autre bug avec mute quand on s'est entretué :
> 
> J'adore sa manière de tenir le pompe, il faudrait que j'essaie ça la prochaine fois.


On dirait qu'il tient une sorte de lance-roquette  :;): 



Quand t'as confondu grenades et balles de tennis

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Ah ouais dans les grab chelou d'arme, j'ai réussi un truc pas trop mal non plus :
(vous noterez le magnifique "you killed yourself")

----------


## Redlight

Le matchmaking est catastrophique en ce moment...

----------


## Styxounet

> Le matchmaking est catastrophique en ce moment...


Particulièrement à 4 joueurs, ca fonctionne plus. Retour à l'année derniere  ::sad::

----------


## Kaelis

Je compte plus le nombre de fois où je suis bloqué avec 4 autres personnes en recherche d'une équipe adverse, c'est un brin gavant à force.

----------


## Redlight

Je viens de gaspiller 30 min de ma vie à suivre le "drama" entre noted et Sergio : l'un accuse l'autre de jouer sur un compte smurf contre du silver pour faire des vidéos, l'autre lui répond qu'il est pro qu'il s'en fout et que sa chaîne c'est de la merde. Mais j'ai utiliser la technique de Sergio (identifier le rang des adversaire via r6db.com) sur certaines vidéo de Serinity . Et ca confirme ce que je pensais en regardant certaines de ses vidéos. Il joue contre du gold, non classé  (en dessous de lvl 100), voir même du bronze par moment (alors pas tout le temps). Mais c'est bien ce qu'il me semblait les mec en face touchent pas une bille par moment.

----------


## Frypolar

Ah c’est le coup classique ça  :^_^:

----------


## Exentius

Glaz.... C'est juste trop sale en l'état.

----------


## MrBishop

Un peu d'accord aussi... C'est devenu impossible de tenir un objectif avec lui en face, en bombe tu peux pas le clutch si la bombe a été poser, il prend de la distance et allume tout ce qui est jaune.

- Allongé, j'avais juste un bout de mon *talon* qui dépassait. J'ai même pas eu le temps de réagir ou de changer de position qu'il m'avait tuer. Il me restait 50hp environs.
- Avec Bandit, j'étais blessé par une Claymore. Il se sert de moi comme bait (ou essaye de voir si je sers pas de bait), il m'achève, toujours pareil : en voyant un bout de la pointe de mon pied (mais vraiment hein)

Avec la vision thermique, il est maintenant capable de voir instantanément ce que l'oeil humain mettrait normalement du temps à réaliser. Normalement, un bout de pied ou un bout de casque par exemple se camoufle plus ou moins bien avec le décor (et même Glaz ne le réalise pas forcément). Et une cible en mouvement, plus compliquer à viser si elle fait des bonnes feintes etc. Là maintenant, un Glaz actuel se contente juste d'allumer ce qui est jaune, tout simplement. Ça ressemble plus à un point & click qu'autre chose...

C'est complètement incompréhensible. 2 buffs pour Glaz en l'espace de 3-4 mois alors qu'il est pas du tout prioritaire par rapport à Blitz et Castle. Et derrière, Blackbeard on lui rallonge le temps qu'il met pour épauler son arme.  ::blink:: 

Résumé :

Glaz = Arme qui quasi one-shot + scope x10 + aucun recul + ajout d'une vision thermique permanente.

----------


## GhostRider

> Un peu d'accord aussi... C'est devenu impossible de tenir un objectif avec lui en face, en bombe tu peux pas le clutch si la bombe a été poser, il prend de la distance et allume tout ce qui est jaune.
> 
> - Allongé, j'avais juste un bout de mon *talon* qui dépassait. J'ai même pas eu le temps de réagir ou de changer de position qu'il m'avait tuer. Il me restait 50hp environs.
> - Avec Bandit, j'étais blessé par une Claymore. Il se sert de moi comme bait (ou essaye de voir si je sers pas de bait), il m'achève, toujours pareil : en voyant un bout de la pointe de mon pied (mais vraiment hein)
> 
> Avec la vision thermique, il est maintenant capable de voir instantanément ce que l'oeil humain mettrait normalement du temps à réaliser. Normalement, un bout de pied ou un bout de casque par exemple se camoufle plus ou moins bien avec le décor (et même Glaz ne le réalise pas forcément). Et une cible en mouvement, plus compliquer à viser si elle fait des bonnes feintes etc. Là maintenant, un Glaz actuel se contente juste d'allumer ce qui est jaune, tout simplement. Ça ressemble plus à un point & click qu'autre chose...
> 
> C'est complètement incompréhensible. 2 buffs pour Glaz en l'espace de 3-4 mois alors qu'il est pas du tout prioritaire par rapport à Blitz et Castle. Et derrière, Blackbeard on lui rallonge le temps qu'il met pour épauler son arme. 
> 
> ...


Sur la dernière MAJ ils ont rallongé le temps pour épauler l'arme de BB ?  :tired:  Merde j'y avais pas fais gaffe sur le changelog, c'est abusé  :tired: ²

J'ai pas joué depuis la MAJ mais pour le coup vos histoires la ça me donne même pas envi, si c'est pour me faire violer dans un coin de map parce que l'autre Russkof il a vu un bout des lacets de mon personnage derrière 1 fumi et 2 cadavres...  :tired:  Je risque de balancer tout le matos par la fenêtre d’énervement  ::ninja::

----------


## Redlight

Non c'était dans une MaJ précédente. Le truc idiot c'est que son temps d'épaulage est aussi rallongé quand il n'a pas le bouclier...

----------


## MrBishop

Le jeu vaut toujours le coup, Glaz est pas intuable non plus. Sauf que il a un gros avantage dans les duels en termes de puissance de feu et visée

----------


## schouffy

Pour moi ça met en lumière les problèmes de lisibilité dans ce jeu. Y'a trop de moments où tu te fais buter par qqun que tu ne vois pas, soit parce que murder hole de chien, soit parce que éclairage foireux ou maps trop chargées.
Et ces moments de jeu ils me frustrent à fond car le mec en face n'a pas été meilleur ou plus intelligent.

----------


## Redlight

Bah si trouver une bonne cachette savoir surprendre ses ennemis c'est de l'intelligence. C'est justement pourquoi j'aime ce jeu, tout n'est pas une histoire de skill, tu peux pallier une mauvaise aim avec d'autre facteur.

----------


## MrBishop

Le problème c'est que Red il sait pas surprendre ses ennemis en plus d'avoir un mauvais aim  ::ninja::

----------


## mcgrill

> Bah si trouver une bonne cachette savoir surprendre ses ennemis c'est de l'intelligence. C'est justement pourquoi j'aime ce jeu, tout n'est pas une histoire de skill, tu peux pallier une mauvaise aim avec d'autre facteur.


Et quand en plus d'un mauvais aim t'as pas les autres facteurs tu fais comment ?  :Emo:

----------


## Sylvine

> Pour moi ça met en lumière les problèmes de lisibilité dans ce jeu. Y'a trop de moments où tu te fais buter par qqun que tu ne vois pas, soit parce que murder hole de chien, soit parce que éclairage foireux ou maps trop chargées.
> Et ces moments de jeu ils me frustrent à fond car le mec en face n'a pas été meilleur ou plus intelligent.


Oui, moi ça me fait lâcher le jeu.

Faut avouer que c'est une des particularité du jeu, avec le moteur de destruction ça te force à complétement revoir ta façon de jouer, "comme dans la vraie vie" le danger peut venir de n'importe où, c'est pour ça qu'il faut avancer prudemment et tout.
Mais couplé au TTK ultra faible et l'absence de respawn ça rend le tout souvent insupportable, surtout que le jeu est plus calibré pour des parties compétitive rapides que pour du réalisme tactique, du coup ça donne une résultat un peu bâtard pas toujours plaisant.




> C'est justement pourquoi j'aime ce jeu, tout n'est pas une histoire de skill, tu peux pallier une mauvaise aim avec d'autre facteur.


Ba justement non.
Moi je vise mal, mais je me débrouille plutôt bien dans les FPS rapides parce que je compense ma visée par les déplacements et mon positionnement.
Là le positionnement est super important, par contre les déplacements non, t'es beaucoup trop lent.
Résultat il m'arrive souvent de prendre les mecs par derrière (oui) et de viser tellement mal qu'ils se retournent et me collent une balle dans la tête, parce que eux savent viser.

Alors tu peux un peu compenser avec les fusils à pompe, mais tu touches plus rien après 5 mètres (et encore une fois pas question d'utiliser les déplacements pour rapidement être au contact), et vu que n'importe quelle arme tue super rapidement, t'as pas un avantage si flagrant.

Suffit de regarder les vidéos de gros joueurs genre Serenity, la plupart du temps quand ils font des carnages c'est simplement qu'ils collent leur viseur sur la tête instantanément.

----------


## Kaelis

> il m'arrive souvent de prendre les mecs par derrière (oui) et de viser tellement mal qu'ils se retournent et me collent une balle dans la tête, parce que eux savent viser.


Je saisi pas bien : c'est pas normal?

----------


## schouffy

> Bah si trouver une bonne cachette savoir surprendre ses ennemis c'est de l'intelligence. C'est justement pourquoi j'aime ce jeu, tout n'est pas une histoire de skill, tu peux pallier une mauvaise aim avec d'autre facteur.


C'est de """"l'intelligence"""" on va dire. Disons plutôt de la connaissance de map pour bien maîtriser les lignes de visée de pute.
Et comme dit Sylvine vu la durée des rounds tu peux pas trop avancer prudemment en permanence en ayant tout drôné, donc tu te retrouves à crever stupidement.
Alors oui c'est le jeu et je lui reproche pas vraiment, c'est juste pour moi que c'est un problème car je trouve ça très frustrant. Et j'y joue de moins en moins notamment à cause de ça (et aussi parce que ça demande trop de temps d'être skillé).

----------


## Exentius

> Résultat il m'arrive souvent de prendre les mecs par derrière (oui) et de viser tellement mal qu'ils se retournent et me collent une balle dans la tête, parce que eux savent viser.


Je propose de résoudre ça par un jet de dé géré par le jeu.
Sur un résultat de 5+ sur un D6, tu touches ta cible.
Avec un bonus de +3 à ton jet si tu est dans le dos de ta cible  ::P:

----------


## Redlight

> Ba justement non.
> Moi je vise mal, mais je me débrouille plutôt bien dans les FPS rapides parce que je compense ma visée par les déplacements et mon positionnement.
> Là le positionnement est super important, par contre les déplacements non, t'es beaucoup trop lent.
> Résultat il m'arrive souvent de prendre les mecs par derrière (oui) et de viser tellement mal qu'ils se retournent et me collent une balle dans la tête, parce que eux savent viser.
> 
> Alors tu peux un peu compenser avec les fusils à pompe, mais tu touches plus rien après 5 mètres (et encore une fois pas question d'utiliser les déplacements pour rapidement être au contact), et vu que n'importe quelle arme tue super rapidement, t'as pas un avantage si flagrant.
> 
> Suffit de regarder les vidéos de gros joueurs genre Serenity, la plupart du temps quand ils font des carnages c'est simplement qu'ils collent leur viseur sur la tête instantanément.


En même temps si tu n'arrives à tuer un mec de dos dans R6 je peux pas faire grand chose pour toi, c'est un FPS il faut savoir un minimum viser. Tu dis toi même qui tu meurs super vite alors un mec de dos tu lui fout 4 balles dans le buffet et c'est régler. L'avantage de l'initiative est encore plus présent dans R6 du faite de l'HS qui tue instantanément. A l'inverse d'un jeu où il faut plusieurs HS pour tuer où ton adversaire à plus de temps pour se retourner et riposter.

Tu prend l'exemple de Serenity, mais c'est un Pro Player, normal que son aim soit au dessus du lot, et il s'appuie énormément dessus surtout contre des anonymes en ranked, c'est pareil pour Kix ou beaucoup d'autres. Prend un mec comme Macie Jay il vise beaucoup moins bien et à de très bon résultat pourtant. Il exploite beaucoup plus les possibilités du jeu et il est beaucoup plus conscient de son environnement.

Tu as énormement de façon de surprendre ton adversaire, se cacher pour contourner, créer une meutrière, tuer les mecs par dessus/dessous qui ne nécessite même pas d'enclencher un duel.

----------


## esprex

Là où je suis d'accord c'est le côté batard dont parle Sylvine avec d'un côté des mecs qui vont la jouer à la CoD en courant partout MLG 360 noscope (et ça peut plutôt bien marcher si le mec a du skill), de l'autre tu peux avoir des mecs super lents qui vont passer la partie à se cacher dans des coins de murs ou derrière des murder hole à peine visible. C'est parfois frustrant, un peu comme ceux qui ont de sacré techniques de salopes pour sortir te baiser à l'extérieur.

MAIS, ça à beau être frustrant c'est aussi bien dans le sens où tu n'es pas cantonné à jouer d'une façon particulière pour performer, quoi que tu fasses, si c'est bien fait, ça marche. Peu importe la façon de jouer du joueur, il peut faire quelque chose. Un mec pas très bon en aim contre une grosse brutasse pourra toujours le baiser s'il est mieux positionné par exemple.

Après Sylvine si t'arrives pas à tuer un mec dans le dos, pose toi les bonnes questions  ::XD:: 
Tu as un avantage certain en faisant les bons move, maintenant ça reste un fps faut savoir un minimum viser.

----------


## Redlight

> C'est de """"l'intelligence"""" on va dire. Disons plutôt de la connaissance de map pour bien maîtriser les lignes de visée de pute.
> Et comme dit Sylvine vu la durée des rounds tu peux pas trop avancer prudemment en permanence en ayant tout drôné, donc tu te retrouves à crever stupidement.
> Alors oui c'est le jeu et je lui reproche pas vraiment, c'est juste pour moi que c'est un problème car je trouve ça très frustrant. Et j'y joue de moins en moins notamment à cause de ça (et aussi parce que ça demande trop de temps d'être skillé).


En 40s tu peux droner 25% d'une map, à deux tu as fait la moitié d'une carte sachant que le dernier quart est réservé à l'objectif. Sur un round qui dure 3 voir 4 minutes c'est largement suffisant. Généralement en ranked au bout d'un 1 min du jeu tu sais où son les roamers et tu commence déjà a les engagés. Alors oui ça demande des efforts et de la coordination et tu peux pas rusher l'objectif comme un poulet sans tête, mais c'est ça R6.

----------


## Sylvine

> Je saisi pas bien : c'est pas normal?


Je sais pas, en tout cas clairement tu peux pas toujours "pallier une mauvaise aim avec d'autre facteur".

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> Après Sylvine si t'arrives pas à tuer un mec dans le dos, pose toi les bonnes questions 
> Tu as un avantage certain en faisant les bons move, maintenant ça reste un fps faut savoir un minimum viser.


La solution: C4.  :Cigare:  :Cigare:

----------


## MrBishop

Mahchay a dit lui même qu'il avait un aim bon mais sans plus, et qu'il compensait par son sens tactique pour se démarquer.
Après bon, faut trouver son style de jeu, tout ça tout ça

----------


## Sylvine

> Après Sylvine si t'arrives pas à tuer un mec dans le dos, pose toi les bonnes questions
> Tu as un avantage certain en faisant les bons move, maintenant ça reste un fps faut savoir un minimum viser. :


Je reproche pas au jeu le fait que je vise mal, je faisais que répondre à Redlight qui disait que la visée était pas si importante dans ce jeu.

Ba au contraire, je la trouve encore plus importante que dans d'autres FPS, parce que la partie "skill" est plus au moins limitée à ta capacité à savoir placer rapidement et précisément ton viseur.

----------


## esprex

Ah oui carrément, un mec avec du skill et surtout de gros réflexes ça fait la différence, surtout avec la facilité à laquelle tu peux mettre des HS.

----------


## Kaelis

> Je sais pas, en tout cas clairement tu peux pas toujours "pallier une mauvaise aim avec d'autre facteur".


A un moment il faut les refroidir les types. Si t'as pas d'aim du tout tu joue Kapkan et tu pries le Seigneur.

C'est un FPS quand même.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> je faisais que répondre à Redlight qui disait que la visée était pas si importante dans ce jeu.





> tu peux pallier une mauvaise aim avec d'autre facteur.


Pas de quoi en faire des pages et répéter dix fois la même chose, je vais m'en tenir là  :tired:

----------


## esprex

Oui mais l'aim est important.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Sylvine

> Pas de quoi en faire des pages et répéter dix fois la même chose, je vais m'en tenir là


Oui, moi aussi.

----------


## Redlight

Parfaite illustration de ce que je dis : https://youtu.be/B9hx-JXZFf8?t=3m51s

----------


## Kryeg

> Oui, moi aussi.


Vous êtes sûrs que vous voulez pas vous battre ? J'ai lu les pages pour rien sinon  ::(:

----------


## KaMy

Et personne trouve que les dégâts en général et notamment ceux des headshots devraient être modifiés et qu'il faut VRAIMENT de meilleurs serveurs qui sont plus réactifs. Si on voyait déjà ça arriver le jeu serait plus posé, y'aurait moins de Ash qui te rush et te tue sans perdre de PV alors que tu lui a tiré dessus, un Rook ou Montagne qui devraient tomber moins vite que Valkyrie ou Hibana pourraient aussi permettre à de moins bon de compenser une visée moins efficace mais un placement / gameplay plus tactique ?

----------


## esprex

Pour les serveurs évidemment, pour les gros sacs armure 3 j'aimerai bien qu'ils ne prennent pas de one shot quand HS, surtout quand ils portent un casque et une visière par balle  :tired:

----------


## Sylvine

Pour les serveurs à mon avis ils pourront pas faire grand chose, il y a forcément un décalage entre les joueurs, tu peux juste décider d’avantager plus tel ou tel joueur (celui en mouvement ou celui immobile, celui avec un ping plus ou moins élevé).
Mais on s'en rend compte sur ce jeu précisément parce que le TTK est super faible et qu'on peut se faire buter de n'importe où.

Donc oui, moi je serais carrément pour augmenter la vie des joueurs d'un bon tiers environ, et de mettre les tir à la tête avec un simple multiplicateur de dégâts.
Tu pourrais toujours pas faire n'importe quoi, mais au moins tu te ferais plus tuer instantanément par un bout de pixel.

----------


## Frypolar

> Pour les serveurs à mon avis ils pourront pas faire grand chose, il y a forcément un décalage entre les joueurs, tu peux juste décider d’avantager plus tel ou tel joueur (celui en mouvement ou celui immobile, celui avec un ping plus ou moins élevé).


Si si ils peuvent faire des trucs. Quand t’as 70 de ping au lieu de 25 sur tous les autres jeux, c’est qu’il y a un problème de serveur. Et l’excuse "oui mais ça inclut le temps de calcul du serveur" ça montre juste que le tickrate côté serveur est super bas. Donc c’est améliorable.

----------


## Redlight

> Pour les serveurs à mon avis ils pourront pas faire grand chose, il y a forcément un décalage entre les joueurs, tu peux juste décider d’avantager plus tel ou tel joueur (celui en mouvement ou celui immobile, celui avec un ping plus ou moins élevé).
> Mais on s'en rend compte sur ce jeu précisément parce que le TTK est super faible et qu'on peut se faire buter de n'importe où.
> 
> Donc oui, moi je serais carrément pour augmenter la vie des joueurs d'un bon tiers environ, et de mettre les tir à la tête avec un simple multiplicateur de dégâts.
> Tu pourrais toujours pas faire n'importe quoi, mais au moins tu te ferais plus tuer instantanément par un bout de pixel.


Cela dis en passant ça rendrait l'aim encore plus primordiale.

Perso j'aime bien l'équilibrage actuel, ils pourraient améliorer les serveurs pour éviter les soucis de hitreg et de ghost par exemple. Mais j'aime bien le jeu tel qu'il est.

----------


## Sylvine

> Si si ils peuvent faire des trucs. Quand t’as 70 de ping au lieu de 25 sur tous les autres jeux, c’est qu’il y a un problème de serveur. Et l’excuse "oui mais ça inclut le temps de calcul du serveur" ça montre juste que le tickrate côté serveur est super bas. Donc c’est améliorable.


Oui c'est améliorable, c'est toujours améliorable, et y'a encore des gros trucs bien dégueux sur R6 (suffit de trainer 5 minutes sur reddit pour trouver).
Mais c'est déjà merveilleux qu'en appuyant sur une touche de mon clavier j'ai l'écran d'un mec à Francfort qui réagisse quelques dixièmes de secondes plus tard.

Sur un jeu où les affrontements se font principalement dans des environnements clos à moins de 10m et où tu peux potentiellement crever en une balle et avec tout ce qu'il y a à synchroniser, ils pourront pas faire de miracle.
Le coup du mec qui se décale et que tu verras apparaitre un poil plus tard chez toi ça pourra jamais disparaitre complétement, à moins de jouer en LAN.




> Cela dis en passant ça rendrait l'aim encore plus primordiale.


Oui, mais ça permettrait surtout de réagir.
Si un mec commence à me tirer dessus, je peux soit me replier à couvert, soit si je vise très bien me lancer dans un duel (et là effectivement celui qui vise le mieux gagnerait).

En gros celui qui vise mieux serait toujours avantagé, mais ça laisserait plus de choix.

----------


## Frypolar

> Le coup du mec qui se décale et que tu verras apparaitre un poil plus tard chez toi ça pourra jamais disparaitre complétement, à moins de jouer en LAN.


Ben non justement, puisque même si tu as une bonne connexion, la plus grande partie du décalage vient de la lenteur du serveur. C’est justement car les combats sont rapides et à courte distance qu’il faut un ping faible. D’où les serveurs de CS, bien meilleurs de ce côté-ci.

Ah et les trucs de "tout ce qu’il y a à synchroniser", c’est l’excuse bidon de Dice. Comme dans BF, la destruction est gérée en local, dans Rainbow Six t’as rien à géré de plus via le réseau que tout un tas d’autres FPS.

----------


## Redlight

Première journée de Pro league NA : Glaz Glaz Glaz Glaz Glaz Glaz Glaz Glaz Glaz Glaz Glaz Glaz Glaz Glaz Glaz Glaz Glaz Glaz Glaz Glaz Glaz Glaz Glaz Glaz

----------


## Wedgge

C'est quoi tous vos trucs avec l'aim et tout ? Perso sa me dit rien, je n'ai jamais eu de problèmes comme ça, mais maintenant que vous le dites j'ai souvent vu Red faire des choses farfelues comme tirer dans le plafond a moult reprises ou wallbang les ampoules et les lustres quand y avaient des ennemis dans la pièce. 

Ps : Ne passez jamais une Agreg messieurs, j'en suis à la moitié et c'est un enfer.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Si tu veux je peux te montrer comment on fait un mémoire  :;):

----------


## Wedgge

J'en ai déjà un de 324 pages  :Cigare: . Je t'épargne le titre.

----------


## Shep1

> C'est quoi tous vos trucs avec l'aim et tout ? Perso sa me dit rien, je n'ai jamais eu de problèmes comme ça


C'est parce qu'on a pas ton niveau de maîtrise de la Bridge Charge.

----------


## schouffy

haha  ::XD:: 
Un jour Wedgge changera son pseudo en Wedch et là tout prendra du sens.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Bon ça va finir pas se battre ou quoi ?

----------


## Frypolar

> Ps : Ne passez jamais une Agreg messieurs, j'en suis à la moitié et c'est un enfer.


J’espère que c’est pas en tant que prof d’anglais  ::ninja::

----------


## Wedgge

J'ai ma dignité tout de même (histoire  :Fouras: )

----------


## Frypolar

Un futur Mdt  ::o:  On n’est pas dans la merde.

----------


## n0ra

Certains d'entres vous ont été invités comme moi pour le serveur de test technique ?

----------


## MrBishop

> J'en ai déjà un de 324 pages . Je t'épargne le titre.


«La théorie de l'aim : Ancien membre des forces presque spéciales, Redlight nous raconte son témoignage bouleversant»

----------


## schouffy



----------


## Redlight

> Certains d'entres vous ont été invités comme moi pour le serveur de test technique ?


J'avais pas activé une option "recevoir les offres ubisoft" dans mon compte Uplay donc non. GG Ubi...

----------


## carapitcho

Non plus.

Sinon belle série de win en casu jusqu'à la partie de trop avec Redlight, Thom, John et Schouffy avec un *13 / 2* pour Schouffy en mode Glaz / Rook !

----------


## Redlight

> Non plus.
> 
> Sinon belle série de win en casu jusqu'à la partie de trop avec Redlight, Thom, John et Schouffy avec un *13 / 2* pour Schouffy en mode Glaz / Rook !


Boarf c'est pas grave, on aurait pu la gagner 3-0 mais on se chie betement sur le premier round et on est trop statique sur le round d'attaque. La dernière défense ça se joue a rien avec un Glaz qui ne meurt pas et ça nous coûte 3 personnes. Et John est un joueur assez récent donc pas évident de se coordonné avec un quelqu'un avec qui on a peu joué.

Schouffy a fait une grosse partie oui avec un quasi clutch et un super round de défense à 2v5 je crois. Vraiment du très beau jeu de sa part  :Indeed:

----------


## MrBishop

"Quand tu crois que ZED (cf. ZED.Elevate, un joueur pro de la team Elevate) pourrait probablement carry la team, quand soudain la team d'en face se barre et l'autre team à les remplacer sont..."





Spoiler Alert! 


Pour ceux qui n'auraient pas compris, la team d'en face sont les Continuum (cTm), les actuels 2x champions du monde actuel  ::happy2::  . Chacun de leur joueur est juste un vrai cauchemar, pour avoir vu certains de leurs gameplay, rien que Canadian pourrait manger tout cru une équipe entière de Gold / Plat' sans forcer lul. Il a quasi ACE Santos.Dex, l'équipe brésilienne en quart de finale je crois sur Banque avec Capitao. Cette ambiance de folie qu'il y avait dans la salle  :Emo:

----------


## Kryeg

On m'explique ?

----------


## Redlight

Ca m'étonnerai que Canadian joue Capitao, mais tout le monde s'accorde à dire que c'est le meilleur joueur du monde actif actuellement .

----------


## mcr47

Yopla.  




Par contre sur avion je me serais plus posté sur  les conteneurs en face.

----------


## schouffy

> Non plus.
> 
> Sinon belle série de win en casu jusqu'à la partie de trop avec Redlight, Thom, John et Schouffy


 ::o: 



Sinon je crois que je jouerai plus jamais, je ferai jamais mieux qu'hier  :^_^:

----------


## MrBishop

> Ca m'étonnerai que Canadian joue Capitao, mais tout le monde s'accorde à dire que c'est le meilleur joueur du monde actif actuellement .


C'est Serenity le meilleur  :Bave:  !

----------


## esprex

Non, il joue contre des gold  ::trollface::

----------


## Redlight

> C'est Serenity le meilleur  !


J'ai entendu dire qu'il arrêtait le prol league et le stream pour se concentrer à 100% sur youtube.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Yopla.  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Par contre sur avion je me serais plus posté sur  les conteneurs en face.


Le premier bureau sur consulat c'est une fausse bonne idée, j'ai déjà essayé ce spot et ta jamble clip à travers le bureau

----------


## carapitcho

> http://www.riskmanagementmonitor.com.../03/hc4_14.jpg
> 
> Sinon je crois que je jouerai plus jamais, je ferai jamais mieux qu'hier


Tu ne te retireras pas, tu iras jusqu'au bout !

----------


## MrBishop

> Tu ne te retireras pas, tu iras jusqu'au bout !


That's what she said

----------


## Wedgge

> "Quand tu crois que ZED (cf. ZED.Elevate, un joueur pro de la team Elevate) pourrait probablement carry la team, quand soudain la team d'en face se barre et l'autre team à les remplacer sont..."
> 
> https://i.redd.it/zppmcbv5gtmy.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Pour ceux qui n'auraient pas compris, la team d'en face sont les Continuum (cTm), les actuels 2x champions du monde actuel  . Chacun de leur joueur est juste un vrai cauchemar, pour avoir vu certains de leurs gameplay, rien que Canadian pourrait manger tout cru une équipe entière de Gold / Plat' sans forcer lul. Il a quasi ACE Santos.Dex, l'équipe brésilienne en quart de finale je crois sur Banque avec Capitao. Cette ambiance de folie qu'il y avait dans la salle


Les deux ou trois fois où l'on a eu l'immense chance de tomber face à des joueurs de pro league (Penta, Necrox) on aurait dit que les types étaient sous coke. C'était même pas rigolo.

----------


## n0ra

Millenium a maintenant sa team esport sur R6S qui sont en fait les anciens Yunktis.

----------


## Wedgge

Skin cuir et Slip à clou pour Smoke c'est Styx et sa "femme" qui vont être ravi :

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Styx et sa "femme"


I know what you did there.

----------


## Kryeg

J'ai voulu dire pourquoi le skin est en rapport avec Watch_Dogs 2 mais tout simplement parce que c'est Ubisoft derrière ces deux jeux cqfd

----------


## Redlight

> Millenium a maintenant sa team esport sur R6S qui sont en fait les anciens Yunktis.


Liven c'est très léger dans la line up, ils ne feront pas grand choses avec lui et je ne connais pas sTiZze l'autre non Yunktis.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Tu veux dire qu'il y a des places à prendre ? Je vais m'entraîner et postuler

----------


## Redlight

Excellent les opérateur en pixel art : http://imgur.com/a/gEgii

----------


## carapitcho

> Skin cuir et Slip à clou pour Smoke c'est Styx et sa "femme" qui vont être ravi :
> 
> 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/aca...d68a74f74b.jpg


haha

----------


## Raoul Wolfoni

J'espère qu'ils sont plus fort en orthographe :

----------


## Redlight

> J'espère qu'ils sont plus fort en orthographe :
> 
> https://preview.ibb.co/jqimRF/Millenium.png


Peut être qu'ils ont du faire un emprunt pour créer la team  ::ninja::

----------


## n0ra

::XD:: 

Je ne me souviens plus du parcours de Yunktis dans les précedentes saisons/compétitions. Il étaient bons?

----------


## Redlight

En saison 1 j'ai pas de souvenir d'eux, champions de la saison 2  et ils ont disband après la saison 3 où ils ne se qualifient pas pour la finale. Après Sixquatre et est passé par Penta avec un autre Yunktis mais sans résultat et Penta a éclater quelques jours après, les allemands de la team on créer leur propre team.

----------


## MrBishop

Penta était une team.. Sans plus en fait. Jamais trop bon, jamais trop mauvais, ils sont jamais aller hyper loin dans les compétitions.
Tout comme Sixquatre, c'était un français de Penta et il était pas forcément brillant (sans être mauvais, ça reste un joueur pro quand même).

----------


## mcr47

Intéressant une skin Wildlands est dispo sur le club.

----------


## Redlight

> Penta était une team.. Sans plus en fait. Jamais trop bon, jamais trop mauvais, ils sont jamais aller hyper loin dans les compétitions.
> Tout comme Sixquatre, c'était un français de Penta et il était pas forcément brillant (sans être mauvais, ça reste un joueur pro quand même).


Mais lol Penta champions saison 1 avec S4i et Rendier. Sixquatre c'était le leader Yunktis bien avant d'être Penta et c'était l'impact player avec Falko, celui qui pouvait faire tourner une partie.

Le gros soucis avec Penta c'est qu'ils n'ont pas réussi à garder une line up stable, leur gros joueurs sont partis après avoir été champion, après seul Pengu est resté et ça a beaucoup tourné.

----------


## MrBishop

Y avait personne comme team à la Saison 1  ::ninja:: 

Puis Yunktis, elle sort d'où cette team local ?

----------


## Redlight

> Y avait personne comme team à la Saison 1 
> 
> Puis Yunktis, elle sort d'où cette team local ?


Bah si saison 1 on retrouvais : Gbots, Gifu, Penta, Aera (Playing duck ou Vitality), WarTF. Il n'y avait que la team italienne qui n'avait pas sa place : les dat_flamers de mémoire.

Et Yunktis bah ils ont fait la plus grosse impression de tout les équipes de pro league toutes saisons confondus. Ils avaient même un bouquin de 64 pages sur les stratégie. Mais bon c'était très exigeant alors ça n'a pas tenu sur la durée. Ils se sont séparer avec la saison 3 où ils n'ont pas réussi à se qualifier de peu.

D'ailleurs la Pro League europe ça recommence ce soir à partir de 19h30 : http://en.pro.eslgaming.com/r6/proleague/pc/

----------


## mcr47

c'est pas mal ça:

----------


## Frypolar

Il y a toujours des matchs sur console ou ils ont laissé tomber ?

----------


## Redlight

> Il y a toujours des matchs sur console ou ils ont laissé tomber ?


Il a y uniquement la challenger sur console, l'équivalent de la division 2 en faite. C'est présent aussi sur PC.

Ce midi je veux me lancer une partie rapidos avant de retourner bosser : du coup je lance mon jeu à 13h30 et je lance une partie, paf il plante et retour bureau. Je relance le jeu et une partie, paf erreur de connection, je relance une autre partie, paf erreur de connection. Bon je n'abandonne pas parce que quand même je l'ai acheté ce jeu. Je lance une 4ième fois une partie et j'entre dans le MM, j'attend 1min puis je décide d'aller faire de la vaisselle en attendant, 2min30.... nouveau MM qui se lance tout seul, 1min... 2min BINGO ! J'ai une partie à 13h46 soit 16 minutes pour en trouver une. GG Ubi.  :Clap:

----------


## esprex

J'ai lancé une ranked avec un pote, après un chargement interminable on s'est retrouvé en 3v1 avec 1-0 pour le mec tout seul, qui n'avait pas encore joué non plus. La game s'est terminée avec un score de 3-1. Et oui, c'était bien de la ranked, j'ai même up de rang à la fin  ::XD:: 
Qui dit mieux ?  :Cigare:

----------


## Redlight

Ils ont encore fait n'importe quoi avec leur MaJ d'hier  :Facepalm:

----------


## MrBishop

"Ash en film, en jeu et en anime".

Film : Terminator (elle est badass, faut le dire. Surtout son épaule gauche, elle te met un coup d'épaule, elle te décroche la machoire  :Baffe:  )
Anime : Silver Spoon

----------


## Redlight

Et le jeu ?

----------


## Wedgge

> http://img4.hostingpics.net/pics/749...2e5fd5095f.jpg
> 
> "Ash en film, en jeu et en anime".
> 
> Film : Terminator (elle est badass, faut le dire. Surtout son épaule gauche, elle te met un coup d'épaule, elle te décroche la machoire  )
> Anime : Silver Spoon


Ash solide AHAHAH  ::XD:: . Allons messieurs, restons sérieux.

----------


## Shep1

> Ash solide AHAHAH . Allons messieurs, restons sérieux. 
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/03/23/55d...a02e5d5.md.jpg


On a dit solide, pas gay.

----------


## MrBishop

> On a dit solide, pas gay.

----------


## Wedgge

(Shep ignare).

----------


## n0ra

Bon, voyons la transition console à PC de Vitality  ::trollface:: 

https://www.twitch.tv/rainbow6

----------


## Sim's

Dans le chat on m'a dit que ce n'était pas les joueurs console  :tired:

----------


## Redlight

Mais non lol, c'est les ex Area ex Pducks qui ont trouvé une nouvelle orga avec Vitality. La team qui a migrer console c'est une deuxième team Vitality :  AnthraX, BiOs, KRiSKO, Alive et Lyloun. Et je crois qu'ils sont en challenger eux. En tout cas ils ont jouer les qualifiacation et sont allez assez loin de mémoire.

Edit : non ils ont échoué apparemment. Mais c'était un peu YOLO, ils ont pris Scok (le caster FR pour jouer des qualifs le dernier jour).

En revanche il y a bien une ex team console en challenger c'est les supremacy.

----------


## mcr47

A quand pour un deuxième Tournoi cpc kikalaplugrosse?

En espérant pouvoir le finir... 
On pourrait pour assurer la continuité de celui-ci limiter le nombre d'équipes à 4 avec 2 ou 3 remplaçants interchangeables entre équipes et affubler les absents d'un nom débile sur le mumble à but dissuasif.   ::): 


Les gagnants recevraient l'immense honneur d'être conviés à un dîner avec le grand Bishop l'ermite du mumble qui fera alors part de ses immenses connaissances acquises en squattant les canaux du chat en passif. ::trollface::

----------


## M0zArT

Je compte me prendre le jeu et je vois une version Starter sur Steam. Ça se fait bien ou il faut grinder comme un gros porc pour débloquer les 12 autres opérateurs non disponibles au début du jeu dans cette version ?
En gros, est-ce que ça vaut ces 5€ d'économie ?

----------


## mcr47

C'est bien ça et non.

----------


## Agano

> Je compte me prendre le jeu et je vois une version Starter sur Steam. Ça se fait bien ou il faut grinder comme un gros porc pour débloquer les 12 autres opérateurs non disponibles au début du jeu dans cette version ?
> En gros, est-ce que ça vaut ces 5€ d'économie ?


Ça dépend de la fréquence à laquelle tu joue, mais en quelques parties successives on économise rapidement de quoi en débloquer plusieurs. Tu peux optimiser le truc en allant voir les opérateurs sur le site d'Ubi pour savoir lesquels tu veux en priorité et négliger les autres. Pour les agents du passe saisonnier par contre ça va être plus dur, il faut se taper le grind de 25 000 crédits pour en débloquer un (a raison d'une dizaine de parties par semaine par exemple, t'en as pour un mois grosso modo, avec les récompenses journalières et les défis).

----------


## Redlight

> Je compte me prendre le jeu et je vois une version Starter sur Steam. Ça se fait bien ou il faut grinder comme un gros porc pour débloquer les 12 autres opérateurs non disponibles au début du jeu dans cette version ?
> En gros, est-ce que ça vaut ces 5€ d'économie ?


Non clairement pour 5€ ça vaut pas le coup, déjà pour 15€ d'économie c'était limite.... Mon conseil : essaye de choper une complete édition à pas chers (avec les opérateurs de la saison 1 débloqué + le season pass 2) : 60€ sur steam pour environ 80€ de valeur réelle. Ca te donne accès tout de suite aux 8 agents de l'année 1, les 8 agents de l'année 2 gratos quand ils sortiront (soit 16 agents au total qui coûtent 25000 renommés chacun soit 400 K renommé ce qui est énorme, compte 1h = 1000 renommés). Tu pourras débloquer tranquillement les agents réguliers comme ça sans te soucier du reste.

Après si ton budget est serré va sur celle à 20€.

----------


## Frypolar

> Ça dépend de la fréquence à laquelle tu joue, mais en quelques parties successives on économise rapidement de quoi en débloquer plusieurs. Tu peux optimiser le truc en allant voir les opérateurs sur le site d'Ubi pour savoir lesquels tu veux en priorité et négliger les autres. Pour les agents du passe saisonnier par contre ça va être plus dur, il faut se taper le grind de 25 000 crédits pour en débloquer un (a raison d'une dizaine de parties par semaine par exemple, t'en as pour un mois grosso modo, avec les récompenses journalières et les défis).


Non mais avec la Starter les opérateurs de base coûtent super cher, dans les 15k. Ça n’a aucun intérêt.

----------


## mcr47

De ce que j'ai vu ce qui ont prix cette version on été déçu, de plus il n'y a pas grand intérêt à le prendre sur steam car au lancement uplay démarre aussi.

Pour le choix des opérateurs tu as en lien dans l'op un guide de Shep sur biendebuter. net.

----------


## MrBishop

Tu fais comme les vieux, tu débloques les opérateurs en jouant. Fin les packs existaient pas avant donc t'avais pas trop le choix en fait...

Ça te donne au moins une raison de jouer car arriver à un certain niveau, à part le ranked et les défis, bah tu te rendras vite compte que y a pas d'autres buts quoi. Payer pour acheter les opérateurs, ça casse un peu la satisfaction d'avoir débloquer des opérateurs bien mérité (après ça ne regarde que moi hein, chacun fait ce qu'il veut de son argent. Personnellement je l'ai utiliser deux fois, une pour un skin élite et les skins gemmes).

Après encore une fois, c'est comme tu veux. On en a bien un qui a dépenser 30 balles pour débloquer tout les opérateurs, donc bon  ::):  . Mais c'est bien un peu de grind dans un jeu, surtout que c'est pas du grind qui te permet d'avoir des stats plus puissantes ou autres.

----------


## Agano

Soit ça, soit le déblocage d'un magnifique camouflage Petit Poney pour son fusil d'assaut préféré  ::ninja::

----------


## n0ra

> Je compte me prendre le jeu et je vois une version Starter sur Steam. Ça se fait bien ou il faut grinder comme un gros porc pour débloquer les 12 autres opérateurs non disponibles au début du jeu dans cette version ?
> En gros, est-ce que ça vaut ces 5€ d'économie ?


Sur le shop Ubisoft la version standard est en promotion à 19.99€ et tu peux utiliser un coupon Units -20% sur la commande, c'est cumulable, j'ai fais le test ( si tu veux je te file le code coupon ) ce qui fait la version standard à 15.99€. C'est très raisonnable pour débuter le jeu.

----------


## mcr47

> Soit ça, soit le déblocage d'un magnifique camouflage Petit Poney pour son fusil d'assaut préféré


Il y a un camo poney ? Il me le faut!  :Bave: 

Ça complétera mon set avec porte clé licorne.

----------


## carapitcho

> Tu fais comme les vieux, tu débloques les opérateurs en jouant. Fin les packs existaient pas avant donc t'avais pas trop le choix en fait...
> 
> Ça te donne au moins une raison de jouer car arriver à un certain niveau, à part le ranked et les défis, bah tu te rendras vite compte que y a pas d'autres buts quoi. Payer pour acheter les opérateurs, ça casse un peu la satisfaction d'avoir débloquer des opérateurs bien mérité (après ça ne regarde que moi hein, chacun fait ce qu'il veut de son argent. Personnellement je l'ai utiliser deux fois, une pour un skin élite et les skins gemmes).
> 
> Après encore une fois, c'est comme tu veux. On en a bien un qui a dépenser 30 balles pour débloquer tout les opérateurs, donc bon  . Mais c'est bien un peu de grind dans un jeu, surtout que c'est pas du grind qui te permet d'avoir des stats plus puissantes ou autres.


J'allais dire comme tout le monde de fuir la version pas chère mais t'as pas tord en fait. Le grind peut être long, mais au moins il y a une satisfaction. Là j'avoue on joue sans but, en ce qui me concerne je trouve ça très lassant et sans l'ambiance du mumble des grands soirs, ça ferait longtemps que j'aurais quitté le jeu.

----------


## esprex

L'argument du "y'a pas de but, c'est répétitif" sur des FPS compétitifs me fera toujours autant halluciner.

----------


## carapitcho

Vu que je ne joue pas en compétitif, oui j'emploie cet argument.

----------


## esprex

C'est le format du jeu qui est compétitif, ranked ou pas c'est la même.
C'est comme si je disais que je jouais à CS ou Overwatch pour débloquer des skin. Mais bon, chacun son truc j'imagine...

----------


## Kaelis

Je joue pour 

Spoiler Alert! 


le plaisir

.

----------


## esprex

Connais pas  ::ninja::

----------


## Redlight

> J'allais dire comme tout le monde de fuir la version pas chère mais t'as pas tord en fait. Le grind peut être long, mais au moins il y a une satisfaction. Là j'avoue on joue sans but, en ce qui me concerne je trouve ça très lassant et sans l'ambiance du mumble des grands soirs, ça ferait longtemps que j'aurais quitté le jeu.


Il ne faut surtout pas acheter la starter ça multiplie le grind x10. Avec la version standard tu auras largement de quoi faire rien qu'avec les 400K nécessaire au opérateurs saisonnier.

----------


## Frypolar

> J'allais dire comme tout le monde de fuir la version pas chère mais t'as pas tord en fait. Le grind peut être long, mais au moins il y a une satisfaction. Là j'avoue on joue sans but, en ce qui me concerne je trouve ça très lassant et sans l'ambiance du mumble des grands soirs, ça ferait longtemps que j'aurais quitté le jeu.


Non mais il y a le grind tranquillou avec la version classique et il y a le grind de la version Starter devant lequel même un coréen tirerait la gueule.

----------


## Agano

> Non mais il y a le grind tranquillou avec la version classique et il y a le grind de la version Starter *devant lequel même un coréen tirerait la gueule*.


Holà, holà.

----------


## Wedgge

*I'll be back.*

----------


## Redlight

> Vu que je ne joue pas en compétitif, oui j'emploie cet argument.


D'ailleurs vu comment tu te fais défoncer en jeu tu devrais songer à changer ton pseudo en rajoutant un "o". Je te laisse deviner où.

----------


## MAIVLY

> D'ailleurs vu comment tu te fais défoncer en jeu tu devrais songer à changer ton pseudo en rajoutant un "o". Je te laisse deviner où.


Ocarapitcho
cOarapitcho
caOrapitcho
carOapitcho
caraOpitcho
carapOitcho
carapiOtcho
carapitOcho
carapitcOho
carapitchOo

Ha bah je vois pas non  ::trollface::

----------


## Evene

> Je compte me prendre le jeu et je vois une version Starter sur Steam. Ça se fait bien ou il faut grinder comme un gros porc pour débloquer les 12 autres opérateurs non disponibles au début du jeu dans cette version ?
> En gros, est-ce que ça vaut ces 5€ d'économie ?


Perso avec la version normale du jeu, presque 200h de temps de jeu, le season pass de la saison 2, j'en suis encore à débloquer des trucs pour les opérateurs, il m'en manque d'ailleurs encore un, donc je pense que ça suffit niveau grind. Lache les 5€ de plus.

----------


## Redlight

> Ocarapitcho
> cOarapitcho
> caOrapitcho
> carOapitcho
> caraOpitcho
> carapOitcho
> carapiOtcho
> carapitOcho
> carapitcOho
> ...


 :tired: 

Malotr...

----------


## Raoul Wolfoni

> Non mais avec la Starter les opérateurs de base coûtent super cher, dans les 15k. Ça n’a aucun intérêt.


12.500 



Je sais je m'ai fait eu...

----------


## Wedgge

Omalotr
mOalotr
maOlotr
malOotr
maloOtr
malotOr
malotrO

On voit toujours pas, t'es pas facile à suivre, c'est pas clair tous ça.

----------


## MrBishop

> Perso avec la version normale du jeu, presque 200h de temps de jeu, le season pass de la saison 2, j'en suis encore à débloquer des trucs pour les opérateurs, il m'en manque d'ailleurs encore un, donc je pense que ça suffit niveau grind. Lache les 5€ de plus.


On parle des opérateurs, pas des loadout (canon, poignée, optiques).
Ah 200h.. Ça me rappelle mes débuts avec mon petit Gold 3 durement gagner  :Sweat:

----------


## Redlight

> Omalotr
> mOalotr
> maOlotr
> malOotr
> maloOtr
> malotOr
> malotrO
> 
> On voit toujours pas, t'es pas facile à suivre, c'est pas clair tous ça.


 :Vibre:  :Boom:  :Lime:

----------


## KaMy

Perso 100h de jeu et j'ai 4 des 8 opérateurs de la saison 1 (et le season pass 2 alors pas de soucis la dessus) plus tous les attachements utiles et des silencieux sur certains persos plus deux skins qui m'auraient permi d'acheter un perso de plus. Mais je dirais aussi pour 5 eurals de plus prends la version normale. Si tu as eu ta prime de fin de mois vas y en mode yolo comme a dit Redlight au moins tu es peinard après tu peux tout dépenser en super skins.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Evene

> On parle des opérateurs, pas des loadout (canon, poignée, optiques).
> Ah 200h.. Ça me rappelle mes débuts avec mon petit Gold 3 durement gagner


Oui et du coup il m'en manque encore un, et j'ai pas acheté de fluff. Coté loadout j'ai débloqué ce dont j'ai besoin. Et ouais c'est ça, ça rame sur le Gold 4 - 3, mais bon j'ai qu'à arreter de jouer en pickup.

----------


## M0zArT

Ok, merci pour vos retours mes canetons !  ::):

----------


## KaMy

Oh et pour que tu perdes pas de temps à te demander :







Glaz est OP, Blitz est bugué.

----------


## Shep1

> *i'll be back.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/03/24/17b...90adf9ea75.jpg


gl & hf

----------


## MrBishop

Personne pour une game là maintenant ?

----------


## Sim's

Je ne fais que du casual sur R6, et parfois je tombe des phénomènes, mais dans le mauvais sens du terme. Premier round il dégomme l'otage avec fuze, et deuxième round il lui tire dessus.  ::XD::

----------


## MrBishop

Bon les gars, c'est quand qu'on a buff pour IQ là ?  :Sweat: 
Son gadget est pas ouf, dans le même principe Thatcher fait 100x mieux.
Puis c'est pas une vraie strikeuse, niveau léger équivalent bah quasi tout le monde lui préfère Hibana ou Ash.

Et son gadget accuse un sérieux coup de vieux pour le moment, il a vraiment un gros intérêt contre Valky et Pulse (pour Pulse, c'est pas toujours garanti en plus)

Les défenseurs GSG9 sont quasiment les plus joués mais les attaquants, parmi les moins joués avec les Spetsnaz.. Paradoxal tout ça  :Emo:

----------


## Sylvine

> Bon les gars, c'est quand qu'on a buff pour IQ là ?


Le problème c'est qu'elle est super pour tout ce qui concerne pas son gadget (rapide, bons flingues, grenades, et c'est surtout ça qui intéresse les pros j'ai l'impression) et qu'elle a été buffé plusieurs fois (par exemple on peut voir les défenseurs qui regardent les caméras maintenant), du coup ça réduit les chances qu'ils l'améliorent, même si son gadget reste bof.

Ça me fait marrer ces gadgets qui ont eu plusieurs buffs successifs et dont le gadget reste pourri (elle, Kapkan, Tachanka), surtout quand tu compares ceux qui ont eu des nerfs mais qui restent viables. Si tu faisais l'équivalent du nerf de Blackbeard en buff sur IQ, son gadget serait utilisable avec l'arme principal et permettrait de voir de voir la silhouette des défenseurs à travers les murs je pense.

----------


## Shep1

Pour Kapkan, je suis pas d'accord. Son gadget est pas mal en fait, presque mieux que celui de Frost puisqu'il tue. Tu n'en a juste pas assez pour que ça ai un réel impact sur les adversaires.

----------


## MrBishop

Et c'est comme les Frost, il faut bien les placer.

Les Kapkans ne se placent pas forcément aux entrées de l'objectif, tout comme les Frost ne se place pas forcément sous une fenêtre ou derrière un bouclier.

Règle n°1 : Mettez les Frost / Kapkan dans des coins inattendus, sombre (that's what she said) et *pensez à la place de l'adversaire*.

Quand on me dit "enlève ton Jager de sous la fenêtre, j'aimerais y mettre mon Frost"  :Vibre:

----------


## Sylvine

Ba Frost tu peux effectivement mettre à des endroits inattendus, mais Kapkan t'es ultra limité.

Limite faudrait que tu puisses pas détruire les pièges de Kapkan en tirant mais que tu doives les désamorcer et que ça prenne quelques secondes, histoire que ça ralentisse les attaquants.

----------


## Wedgge

> Pour Kapkan, je suis pas d'accord. Son gadget est pas mal en fait, presque mieux que celui de Frost puisqu'il tue. Tu n'en a juste pas assez pour que ça ai un réel impact sur les adversaires.


Oui et c'est la même chose pour IQ, son gadget a certes besoin d'être un peu modifié mais la plupart des gens ne savent simplement pas quand l'utiliser par manque d'expérience ; soit des situations où il peut faire la différence (localiser rapidement une Valky cam, le drone d'echo, un piège de kapkan, ou un Pulse).

----------


## Evene

> Je ne fais que du casual sur R6, et parfois je tombe des phénomènes, mais dans le mauvais sens du terme. Premier round il dégomme l'otage avec fuze, et deuxième round il lui tire dessus.


Ouais et hier la même en ranked Gold IV alors ... bon c'était un non classé. Mais ça fout bien la rage.

Et pour Kaplan au contraire des spots bien lumineux ça peut être pas mal : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0A6zVerfY7U

----------


## Agano

Moi ça fait trois jours que je me force a jouer en Classé pour avoir le pendentif de saison; trois jours que systématiquement je tombe avec un débile qui tue un coéquipier au point de spawn, comme ça, gratuitement  ::|:

----------


## MrBishop

Vient faire du ranked avec nous sur le Mumble. Se forcer à faire du ranked, tu pars déjà avec un désavantage, avec des pickup, un deuxième désavantage et sans teamplay ou de communication, un troisième désavantage.

----------


## Agano

Je devrais oui, j'avais bien aimé en faire avec vous y'a quelques mois, il faut que je me bouge pour revenir sur le Mumble.

----------


## MrBishop

Je dis ça pour toi hein. Parce que 95% (et c'est pas juste une façon de parler) des joueurs que je connais ont fait du ranked en pickup, et ont tous dégringolé à mort niveau rank. Ca arrive pas qu'aux autres, c'est juste... Comme ça quoi.
Moi quand je fais des ranked avec les potos sur Mumble, qu'on mène et que je vois dans l'équipe d'en face que ça commence à se TK et à ragequit, je suis bien content de ne pas avoir jouer en pickup.

----------


## carapitcho

Merci Wedgge et Manly pour vos soutiens  ::wub::

----------


## Styxounet

> https://tof.cx/images/2017/03/25/993...2b064d4.md.jpg


Ha bravo maintenant j ai envie de reprendre Alien  ::(:

----------


## Agano

> Je dis ça pour toi hein. Parce que 95% (et c'est pas juste une façon de parler) des joueurs que je connais ont fait du ranked en pickup, et ont tous dégringolé à mort niveau rank. Ca arrive pas qu'aux autres, c'est juste... Comme ça quoi.
> Moi quand je fais des ranked avec les potos sur Mumble, qu'on mène et que je vois dans l'équipe d'en face que ça commence à se TK et à ragequit, je suis bien content de ne pas avoir jouer en pickup.


Ouais ouais, non mais faut plus que je fasse ça en solo, c'est vrai. Je me fous un peu d'atteindre le rang Or (je sais que j'aurais jamais le skill pour ça, je fais trop d'erreurs), c'est surtout pour débloquer le pendentif; mais même les dix parties nécessaires à chaque fois sont un vrai calvaire. Y'en a toujours un qui déco et c'est ultra relou de se battre à quatre ou trois contre cinq, sans parler des TK gratuit ou des demeurés qui foncent dans le tas comme en Chasse aux Terros.

----------


## MAIVLY

Qu'est ce que vous en pensez ? 

Trop abusé samère, ou totalement légal et approuvé par la sécurité sociale ?

(sinon ça me fait marrer comment on dirait que le mec qui parle est de plus en plus défoncé dans la vidéo  ::P: )

----------


## MrBishop

> Ouais ouais, non mais faut plus que je fasse ça en solo, c'est vrai. Je me fous un peu d'atteindre le rang Or (je sais que j'aurais jamais le skill pour ça, je fais trop d'erreurs), c'est surtout pour débloquer le pendentif; mais même les dix parties nécessaires à chaque fois sont un vrai calvaire. Y'en a toujours un qui déco et c'est ultra relou de se battre à quatre ou trois contre cinq, sans parler des TK gratuit ou des demeurés qui foncent dans le tas comme en Chasse aux Terros.


Tout le monde a ses raisons de faire du ranked, l'essentiel c'est de faire les choses bien et voir jusqu'où tu peux aller. Personnellement, j'en fais depuis un petit moment et le maximum que j'ai réussi à être c'est Plat 3 (l'équivalent de Plat 1 maintenant) mais je sens clairement que j'ai pas le niveau d'un Diamant quoi (le vrai, celui qui est à 4500 points et pas le fake de l'année dernière). Le niveau se corse un truc de malade à partir de Plat 2, c'est juste ouf quoi.
Après que tu sois Or 4 ou 1, c'est pas grave, c'est juste histoire de te dire à toi même "Ok, chui Or 1, on va voir si j'arrive à taper dans le Platine juste après". Après si tu perds, tu perds, sur le coup tu rages et / ou tu te dis "Putain j'aurais du faire les choses comme ça" ou tout simplement les joueurs d'en face étaient tout simplement meilleurs.
Il est juste impossible de gagner toutes les ranked en étant très très bons de toute façon, même Matimio, King George (de Continuum), Mahchay perdent 1 ou 2 ranked sur 4.

Mais t'iras jamais plus loin que ça en pickup honnêtement. Communauté trop cancer actuellement, malheuresement

----------


## Agano

L'autre problème de faire du Classé en "pick-up" c'est que ça rend certains opérateurs injouables: moi j'aime bien les porteurs de bouclier, mais c'est impensable de jouer correctement un Montagne ou un Blitz vu qu'ils ne fonctionnent qu'à la condition d'être en tête de colonne -donc avec un ou deux coéquipiers qui suivent derrière- et qu'en pick-up tout le monde fait n'importe quoi dans son coin.

----------


## Wedgge

Mes demoiselles, messieurs, voici Buck senior et Buck junior. A moins que cela soit un caméo ? Le mystère est total. 




Source reddit .

----------


## ODsan

Bonjour. Je viens de débarquer Rainbow Six Siège, je suis complétement débutant, donc si vous n'avez pas peur des conneries d'un bleu mon pseudo Uplay est ODsanchan.

----------


## MrBishop

> Bonjour. Je viens de débarquer Rainbow Six Siège, je suis complétement débutant, donc si vous n'avez pas peur des conneries d'un bleu mon pseudo Uplay est ODsanchan.


Salut à toi et bienvenue, moi c'est Bishop, mentor de Shep, papa de Wedgge et propriétaire de Malotru. Mais gardien de la paix avant tout. et j'ai fumer Continuum à moi tout seul au dernier invitational  ::ninja::  

Hésite pas à passer sur le Mumble, on te filera quelques tips si t'as du mal.

----------


## Agano

Est-tu prêt a te faire TK en ton âme et conscience?  ::ninja::

----------


## Frypolar

> Hésite pas à passer sur le Mumble, on te filera quelques tips si t'as du mal.


Par contre pour les conseils de Bishop il faut passer après minuit, avant il est en mode bernardo. C’est un peu notre anti-Cendrillon  ::ninja::

----------


## Redlight

> Est-tu prêt a te faire TK en ton âme et conscience?


Pour les TK il est opérationnel, mais c'est les autres qui mangent  ::XD::

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

La dernière d'Anthony Pit

----------


## ODsan

> Pour les TK il est opérationnel, mais c'est les autres qui mangent


Mais euh... hé pis d'abord je vois même pas de quoi tu parle (Attention = mauvaise foi patente inside!)

----------


## carapitcho

> Salut à toi et bienvenue, moi c'est Bishop, mentor de Shep, papa de Wedgge et propriétaire de Malotru. Mais gardien de la paix avant tout. et j'ai fumer Continuum à moi tout seul au dernier invitational  
> 
> Hésite pas à passer sur le Mumble, on te filera quelques tips si t'as du mal.

----------


## MrBishop

> Par contre pour les conseils de Bishop il faut passer après minuit, avant il est en mode bernardo. C’est un peu notre anti-Cendrillon


Roh m'en parle pas mec, je me sens comme un joueur de foot quoi... Des fois je fais des bonnes prestations, des fois je fais de la merde, j'aimerais tellement être constant  :Emo:

----------


## mcgrill

> Roh m'en parle pas mec, je me sens comme un joueur de foot quoi... je fais rarement des bonnes prestations, le reste du temps je fais de la merde, j'aimerais tellement ne plus me faire carry


Truth!

----------


## Shep1

> Roh m'en parle pas mec, je me sens comme un joueur de foot quoi... Des fois je fais des bonnes prestations, des fois je fais de la merde, j'aimerais tellement être constant


Moi j'aurais plutôt dit joueur de ping ping amateur.

----------


## Wedgge

C'est vrai ça, Bishop a le parfait profil du pongiste du dimanche, gabarit comprit.

----------


## Redlight

Redbull qui fait un article sur R6 challenger sérieux de CS : https://www.redbull.com/au-en/rainbo...-strike-killer

Bon ca n'arrive pas avant les plusieurs années à mon avis, surtout si Ubi décide de sortir une suite. Mais j'aurai jamais imaginer qu'une aussi grosse marque parle de R6 comme ça. Même si il est très loin de concurrencer CS. Ca prouve qu'il fait sa place doucement et c'est cool.

Un extrait :




> Over the course of 2017, Ubisoft Montreal will shift Siege from its hybrid peer-to-peer/client-server model to a pure client-server model, with the pledge that this should help fix core issues with connectivity and matchmaking. As for all-important hit registration, Ubisoft Montreal is confident it has discovered latency issues (in the engine and within the dedicated server infrastructure) that can be similarly addressed in 2017.

----------


## MAIVLY

> Redbull qui fait un article sur R6 challenger sérieux de CS : https://www.redbull.com/au-en/rainbo...-strike-killer
> 
> "... pure client-server model, with the pledge that this should help fix core issues with connectivity and matchmaking."


 :Mellow2:

----------


## Agano

La reconnaissance, enfin  :Emo:

----------


## ninja67

:Mellow2:  :Mellow2:

----------


## esprex

:ouaiouai:

----------


## Lancelot du lag

C'est l'accessoire du prochain assaillant: une canette de Redbull qui double sa vitesse de déplacement et lui permet de sauter partout.  ::ninja::  ::ninja::

----------


## Sim's

Moi j'attends le prochain buff de Glaz.   :ouaiouai:

----------


## Redlight

> Moi j'attends le prochain buff de Glaz.


Déjà leak, une sorte de capacité spécial qui aimlock un peu à la soldat 46. Plus d'infos sur ce topic reddit.

----------


## Shep1

> Plus d'infos sur ce topic reddit.


En. Cu. Lé.

----------


## MrBishop

Putain j'avoue, t'es vraiment une catin Red  :Clap:

----------


## mcgrill

Me suis fait avoir aussi  :tired:

----------


## Redlight

:Fourbe:

----------


## Sim's

Il faut toujours vérifier l'adresse du lien avant cliquer, toujours.  :Cigare:

----------


## MrBishop

Coupe de France 2017 ! Qui est chaud pour monter un roster de 5 avec moi ?  ::ninja:: 

https://eu.glory4gamers.com/fr/group...ge-2017/detail

Des teams semi-pro, d'autres un peu plus... Y aura les poids lourds bien entendus avec Millenium mené par Benjamin Leray aka Sixquatre (ex Yunktis et Penta), Supremacy, les nouveaux Vitality (depuis la dernière migration) et l'outsider, Team Insanity (mené par le Youtubeur et pas mauvais Whiteshark).

Les inscriptions se terminent le 4 donc on s'y prend un peu tard, mais je serais bien partant pour faire la prochaine CDF en 2018 (si on joue toujours). Après, à nous de monter une équipe très solide et qui tiennent la route. Le but sera pas forcément de gagner mais d'aller le plus loin possible et voir jusqu'où on peut aller.

Entre nous et en toute honnêteté, avec une équipe type comme Manly, Jazz, Red, Clem, Mado', Sirtank, Shep, Typho, Wedgge & bien d'autres (je sais pas si je dois m'inclure dedans ?), on est capable de faire une bonne prestation dans le tournoi. Même Madcorps (MCp), je dirais pas qu'on va aller jusqu'à les "exploser", mais pour avoir déjà jouer contre eux, on peut leur tenir tête en s'y prenant bien. Après Team Insanity, ça pourrait être intéressant car je regarde pas mal de vidéos de Whiteshark et j'aimerais bien voir ce qu'ils valent sur le terrain.

Ensuite contre les grosses teams genre Millenium, Vitality, bon eux c'est leur taf quoi donc si on arrive déjà pas à taper dans du Diamant, ça risque d'être un peu compliquer honestly...
Le tournoi se déroule principalement à Paris & alentours, donc faut voir selon les possibilités de chacun. Mais bon y a le temps hein

----------


## Redlight

Je serai bien chaud, mais monter un roster c'est trop compliqué ici. On a des dispo différentes, ca sera très difficile de se capter pour jouer ensemble, il faut monter des strat, les essayer en amical etc...

----------


## Bopnc

Hello les canards. Je cherche une petite info que je trouve nulle part (à dessein, je suppose) à propos du matchmaking. Peut être que vous aurez un  avis (ou dirais-je un ressenti) sur le sujet. 

Suite aux dernières promo, j'ai réussi à faire plonger plusieurs potes dans RS:S, jeu auquel j'avais joué une dizaine d'heure à la sortie, mais sans plus. 
Ils ont commencé par les situations pour débloquer les perso et découvrir les cartes. On a ensuite enchaîné plusieurs soirées de chasse au terro, histoire de découvrir les map des DLC et de bien se familiariser avec nos rôles favoris. 

Hier, pensant qu'il était temps, on s'est lancé un PvP avec notre groupe de 5 joueurs. Je savais que les débuts seraient difficiles, qu'il faudrait qu'ils prennent leurs marques, etc. Mais là, ça a été au delà de toute attente. On s'est fait littéralement pulvériser, sans réussir à opposer la moindre résistance ! Les mecs bougeaient de façon assurée, pétaient toutes nos vaines tentatives de les coincer, gagnaient tous leurs duels en une fraction de seconde, etc. Au final on n'a gagné qu'un seul round de toute la soirée (et sur un malentendu). 

Inutile de dire que certains de mes potes sont un peu dégoûtés.  :^_^: 

Ce midi, je retourne sur le jeu seul, et là le niveau me parait infiniment inférieur. Je termine bien placé sur plusieurs matchs, voire premier. J'ai réussi à enchaîner trois kills en attaque, etc. 

D’où ma question : est ce que c'est sensé être un comportement du matchmaking ? Est ce que parce qu'on est un groupe de 5 il nous colle face à une autre équipe de 5 (et je suppose que les autres équipes de 5 sont pas la pour tester le jeu  ::P: ) ? Face à des random de beaucoup plus haut niveau pour compenser ? On n'a simplement pas eu de bol ? C'est le fait de ne pas avoir de soutien du reste de l'équipe qui fait ça ? 

Et question subsidiaire, il y a un moyen d'évaluer le niveau des mecs qu'on a en face ? Mis à part un time-to-kill inférieur au centième de seconde, évidemment ?  ::P:

----------


## Agano

Non, c'est comme les loups en temps de famine: ils sortent la nuit et bouffent les innocents  ::ninja:: 

Mais dis à tes potes qu'il faut prévoir pas mal d'abnégation en jouant à ce jeu, c'est clairement pas le festival de la volaille comme sur _Battlefield_ et la moindre erreur se paie cher. Et de toutes façons sur tous les jeux t'as des gros tarés capables de plomber toute l'équipe adverse en quelques secondes parce qu'ils écument le jeu depuis la sortie et font des tableaux Excel sur les meilleures lignes de visée dans chaque pièce de chaque carte. A tous les coups vous avez dû avoir la malchance de tomber dessus.

----------


## MAIVLY

> Coupe de France 2017 ! Qui est chaud pour monter un roster de 5 avec moi ?


Je suis carrément partant, mais ya du gros level en face là... Va falloir faire exclusivement du classé et du 5V5 entre canards pour s'entraîner... Mais c'est pas insurmontable.

Et va falloir que j'arrête de bosser pour être en forme  ::ninja:: 

Ha oui, et aussi dans le règlement du tournois : "le manager de chaque équipe se doit de surveiller la fiche du match au moins toutes les cinq minutes pour éviter d'être disqualifié en raison de son absence lors de l'éventuelle intervention d'un arbitre."

Donc il faut aussi un manager...


ArRGh et en plus : "Si un problème de connexion est rencontré vous pouvez demander à vos adversaires de changer d'host une fois et une fois seulement." 
Désolé Flanky  ::ninja::

----------


## Wedgge

Je viens de comprendre ce qui a appâté Bishop. Au milieu de la page il y a écrit *20 000 €*. C'est pas du Rainbow six qu'il veut faire, c'est un braquage.

----------


## JazzMano

> Hello les canards. Je cherche une petite info que je trouve nulle part (à dessein, je suppose) à propos du matchmaking. Peut être que vous aurez un  avis (ou dirais-je un ressenti) sur le sujet. 
> 
> Suite aux dernières promo, j'ai réussi à faire plonger plusieurs potes dans RS:S, jeu auquel j'avais joué une dizaine d'heure à la sortie, mais sans plus. 
> Ils ont commencé par les situations pour débloquer les perso et découvrir les cartes. On a ensuite enchaîné plusieurs soirées de chasse au terro, histoire de découvrir les map des DLC et de bien se familiariser avec nos rôles favoris. 
> 
> Hier, pensant qu'il était temps, on s'est lancé un PvP avec notre groupe de 5 joueurs. Je savais que les débuts seraient difficiles, qu'il faudrait qu'ils prennent leurs marques, etc. Mais là, ça a été au delà de toute attente. On s'est fait littéralement pulvériser, sans réussir à opposer la moindre résistance ! Les mecs bougeaient de façon assurée, pétaient toutes nos vaines tentatives de les coincer, gagnaient tous leurs duels en une fraction de seconde, etc. Au final on n'a gagné qu'un seul round de toute la soirée (et sur un malentendu). 
> 
> Inutile de dire que certains de mes potes sont un peu dégoûtés. 
> 
> ...


Comme dans beaucoup de jeu multi avec matchmaking, il faut faire un certain nombre de match (même en quickplay) avant que le système soit en capacité de vous placer avec des joueurs de votre niveau. Et si le système ne trouve pas de joueur ayant les mêmes stats que vous (low level, low time game, low kd etc), il va vous placer contre des joueurs à niveau approchant + ou - bon et ce pour éviter un temps d’attente trop long, ce qui peut occasionner des problèmes d'équilibrages... Mais entre nous, ce n'est qu'en affrontant des joueurs plus fort que vous pourrez rapidement progresser, vous focalisez pas trop sur la défaite ou la victoire au début ça sert vraiment à rien. Quand tu as lancé en solo, c'est beaucoup plus simples pour le système de trouver des compagnons et adversaires de ton niveau. 

Pour évaluer le niveau des mecs en face ou avec toi : Le temps de jeu aka le level, au dessus de 120 tu peux estimer le temps de jeu à + de 80-90H en suite c'est le KD : j'ai un KD de 2.25 ce qui correspond au KD d'un bon joueur. La majorité des joueurs ont un KD en dessous de 2, entre 1.60 et 1.80 ce qui correspond à un niveau moyen.

----------


## Redlight

> Comme dans beaucoup de jeu multi avec matchmaking, il faut faire un certain nombre de match (même en quickplay) avant que le système soit en capacité de vous placer avec des joueurs de votre niveau. Et si le système ne trouve pas de joueur ayant les mêmes stats que vous (low level, low time game, low kd etc), il va vous placer contre des joueurs à niveau approchant + ou - bon et ce pour éviter un temps d’attente trop long, ce qui peut occasionner des problèmes d'équilibrages... Mais entre nous, ce n'est qu'en affrontant des joueurs plus fort que vous pourrez rapidement progresser, vous focalisez pas trop sur la défaite ou la victoire au début ça sert vraiment à rien. Quand tu as lancé en solo, c'est beaucoup plus simples pour le système de trouver des compagnons et adversaires de ton niveau. 
> 
> Pour évaluer le niveau des mecs en face ou avec toi : Le temps de jeu aka le level, au dessus de 120 tu peux estimer le temps de jeu à + de 80-90H en suite c'est le KD : j'ai un KD de 2.25 ce qui correspond au KD d'un bon joueur. La majorité des joueurs ont un KD en dessous de 2, entre 1.60 et 1.80 ce qui correspond à un niveau moyen.


Le KD a tendance à diminuer quand tu montes en rang, car tu tombes sur des joueurs de plus en plus bon et le gap s'amoindri. Un diamant avec un KD de 1.7 c'est un bon joueur.

----------


## JazzMano

Non.

----------


## Redlight

> Non.


Tu es plutôt bon mais t'as été diamant une fois, lors de la plus simple des saisons, ton KD en ranked est inférieur à 2 et continue de descendre, alors que tu t'arrêtes souvent au Plat, mais si tu tryhardais le diamant ton KD descendrai encore. Kixstar à un KD de 2.0, Serenity de 1.64. Alors si.

Après si tu les trouves moyens...

----------


## Wedgge

Afin de faire taire de récentes rumeurs colportés par des esprits médisants :

----------


## mcr47

Une prouesse à eu lieu ce soir Exentius sans doute sous l'effet de son médicament du soir s'est brusquement réveillé a jeté son déambulateur et réussi une action de toute beauté conclue par un rire qui va sûrement me hanter toute la nuitée.
 :Mellow2:

----------


## Exentius

> Une prouesse à eu lieu ce soir Exentius sans doute sous l'effet de son médicament du soir s'est brusquement réveillé à jeté son déambulateur et réussi une action de doute beauté conclu par un rire qui va sûrement me hanter toute la nuitée.


En résumé, un Castle, un Exentius, un fusil à pompe, de la violence.

----------


## Redlight

Moi ce que je veux savoir c'est qu'est ce qu'il c'est passé dans la première salle putain !

Un mec qui marche au milieu 3 cadavres, du sang partout. On se croirait dans une film d'horreur  :WTF:

----------


## Sim's

R6 Siege en français  :WTF: 


Edit : Purée à cette heure ci on est sensé avoir de gros bourrin en casual, mais ce soir j'avais l'impression de n'avoir que des débutants.

----------


## schouffy

Putain c'est horrible les voix françaises, en plus le jeu est super bavard nan ?

----------


## Exentius

> Moi ce que je veux savoir c'est qu'est ce qu'il c'est passé dans la première salle putain !
> 
> Un mec qui marche au milieu 3 cadavres, du sang partout. On se croirait dans une film d'horreur


Tu ne veux pas savoir...

----------


## Kaelis

> Putain c'est horrible les voix françaises, en plus le jeu est super bavard nan ?


Depuis le jour de la sortie j'ai mis le volume des voix à 0. Ça m'avait gavé d'emblée.

----------


## Agano

Qu'est-ce qu'elle a d'horrible la VF?

----------


## AgentDerf

> Depuis le jour de la sortie j'ai mis le volume des voix à 0. Ça m'avait gavé d'emblée.


Du coup tu loupes pleins d'infos non? Quand quelqu'un prend l'otage ou autre. C'est toujours utile les voix.

Me choque pas plus que ça en français. Faut prendre un peu de recul et pas dire "VF caca" sans réfléchir non plus. Les voix sont très correct je trouve.

----------


## Kaelis

> Du coup tu loupes pleins d'infos non? Quand quelqu'un prend l'otage ou autre. C'est toujours utile les voix.
> 
> Me choque pas plus que ça en français. Faut prendre un peu de recul et pas dire "VF caca" sans réfléchir non plus. Les voix sont très correct je trouve.


L'otage c'est assez compliqué c'est clair, je vois juste l'indicateur en losange "Defend" qui disparaît quand l'otage est pris. Le reste franchement je m'en passe, il y a déjà des sons autres que les voix font le boulot.

J'ai pas de problème vis à vis de la VF en particulier (mon jeu est en angliche). C'est vraiment le côté bavard qui m'a gonflé : les mecs qui gueulent "reloading" à tout bout de champ, l'annonceur qui passe son temps à dire des banalités ("il reste un ennemi", "on a trouvé un objectif ah tiens on a aussi trouvé le deuxième")...

----------


## Frypolar

> Du coup tu loupes pleins d'infos non? Quand quelqu'un prend l'otage ou autre. C'est toujours utile les voix.


Bof, la voix te donne l’info bien trop tard en général. Encore un truc qui devrait être corrigé depuis plus d’un an.

----------


## Agano

Ca serait pas un peu chiant si les opérateurs étaient perpétuellement muets?

----------


## Kaelis

> Ca serait pas un peu chiant si les opérateurs étaient perpétuellement muets?


Y a une option pour qu'ils la ferment, chacun en fait ce qu'il en veut. Pour ma part les bruits du jeu et les micros me suffisent largement.

----------


## Agano

Ca me rappelle Battlefield 4 avec l'avatar du joueur qui se mettait à beugler "*TIENS, UNE CAISSE DE SOINS§§§§*" quand tu jetais une trousse a terre après avoir passé vingt minutes à infiltrer en scred la base ennemie  :^_^:

----------


## Bopnc

> ...





> ...


Merci pour les infos. On va insister un peu pour voir si le niveau se lisse, du coup. 


C'est pas tant le fait de perdre qui fait chier, ça on s'y attendait et certains de mes joueurs viennent de RO ou RO2, donc ils sont habitués à prendre des raclées en débutant.  ::P: 

C'est plus le fait de tomber sur des gars qui nous marchent dessus sur plusieurs parties d'affilées sans perdre personne. Quand on n'a même pas l'impression de jouer, c'est immédiatement beaucoup moins drôle.  :^_^:

----------


## Redlight

Je viens enfin de comprendre pourquoi j'ai un problème de feeling avec le L85...

----------


## Wedgge

Le désavantage est assez ouf dans les phases de duels, ça se ressent clairement lorsque comme moi, on joue Twitch ou Tatcher régulièrement, même si pour ce dernier j'ai une préférence pour le AR33 qui a une meilleure cadence de tir. Après le type s'amuse à vouloir hs Ash qui possède une des hitbox parmi les plus pétées du jeu.

----------


## MrBishop

Les voix off du jeu me servent beaucoup personnellement, et je pourrais pas jouer sans.
C'est une manière pour moi d'avoir un call tout de suite et de pas attendre qu'un micro finisse par me le dire au bout de 5 min (attention, c'est pas une généralité mais certains calls n'arrivent jamais).

Je compte même plus le nombre de fois où j'ai gueuler que l'otage se barrait ou que en secure, c'était en train de sécuriser et qu'il fallait contester.

Dans les 2 cas, c'est à chaque fois la même réponse : «Ah bah merde, je savais pas / j'ai pas vu». Et ben si t'avais écouter la voix off, tu l'aurais su plutôt que de te fier uniquement à l'HUD et aux calls alliés qui arrivent parfois bien trop tard.  ::): 
La voix off est pas là que pour brasser l'air, quand tu entends «L'otage a été capturer par Opfor», c'est tout à fait pertinent et pas juste pour être beau à entendre.

----------


## Redlight

> Les voix off du jeu me servent beaucoup personnellement, et je pourrais pas jouer sans.
> C'est une manière pour moi d'avoir un call tout de suite et de pas attendre qu'un micro finisse par me le dire au bout de 5 min (attention, c'est pas une généralité mais certains calls n'arrivent jamais).
> 
> Je compte même plus le nombre de fois où j'ai gueuler que l'otage se barrait ou que en secure, c'était en train de sécuriser et qu'il fallait contester.
> 
> Dans les 2 cas, c'est à chaque fois la même réponse : «Ah bah merde, je savais pas / j'ai pas vu». Et ben si t'avais écouter la voix off, tu l'aurais su plutôt que de te fier uniquement à l'HUD et aux calls alliés qui arrivent parfois bien trop tard. 
> La voix off est pas là que pour brasser l'air, quand tu entends «L'otage a été capturer par Opfor», c'est tout à fait pertinent et pas juste pour être beau à entendre.

----------


## Agano

Qu'est-ce que t'appelle "un call" ?

----------


## MrBishop

Une information donné par autrui.  ::): 
«Un Frost derrière le bouclier»
«Caveira qui roam en haut»
«Un largage de skill pour Malotru»

Voilà !

----------


## Kaelis

> Je compte même plus le nombre de fois où j'ai gueuler que l'otage se barrait ou que en secure, c'était en train de sécuriser et qu'il fallait contester.


Encore pour l'otage je veux bien l'admettre, le signal sans les voix est très discret. Par contre pour une zone à contester les indications sont très claires même sans voix, il y a le chrono qui s'affiche et c'est écrit en gros sur l'écran que la zone est en train d'être capturée ou contestée.

Faut se donner du mal pour pas s'en rendre compte, à tel point que ça relève à mon avis de l'énorme erreur d'inattention (mais du niveau à ne pas entendre la voix de l'annonceur non plus). Ou que l'équipe communique très mal.

A la limite si on pouvait personnaliser les voix, je garderais l'annonce de l'otage.

----------


## PaulPoy

> Les voix off du jeu me servent beaucoup personnellement, et je pourrais pas jouer sans.
> C'est une manière pour moi d'avoir un call tout de suite et de pas attendre qu'un micro finisse par me le dire au bout de 5 min (attention, c'est pas une généralité mais certains calls n'arrivent jamais).
> 
> Je compte même plus le nombre de fois où j'ai gueuler que l'otage se barrait ou que en secure, c'était en train de sécuriser et qu'il fallait contester.
> 
> Dans les 2 cas, c'est à chaque fois la même réponse : «Ah bah merde, je savais pas / j'ai pas vu». Et ben si t'avais écouter la voix off, tu l'aurais su plutôt que de te fier uniquement à l'HUD et aux calls alliés qui arrivent parfois bien trop tard. 
> La voix off est pas là que pour brasser l'air, quand tu entends «L'otage a été capturer par Opfor», c'est tout à fait pertinent et pas juste pour être beau à entendre.


Quand c'est un problème de concentration (parce qu'il était concentré sur autre chose), que ça soit toi ou une voix off, il dira tjs je savais pas j'ai pas vu/entendu. Bien sûr avec la voix du jeu ça fait une répétition de plus de l'information donc c'est potentiellement mieux.

----------


## Redlight

Pronostic pour la pro league de ce soir :

Gbots 1 - 2 Millenium (avec un match dégueu de Liven)
Penta 0 - 2 PDucks

----------


## MrBishop

Quand tu chopes Red en train de troll un streamer :



Comment il se sentait après ce troll :

----------


## Redlight

> Pronostic pour la pro league de ce soir :
> 
> Gbots 1 - 2 Millenium (avec un match dégueu de Liven)
> Penta 0 - 2 PDucks


Tain je pensais pas que Millenium serait aussi limité sur leur strat d'attaque...

----------


## carapitcho

> Afin de faire taire de récentes rumeurs colportés par des esprits médisants :
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/03/29/b93...7e2efb9.md.jpg


Merci Wedgge  ::love:: 




> Une information donné par autrui. 
> «Un Frost derrière le bouclier»
> «Caveira qui roam en haut»
> «Un largage de skill pour Malotru»
> 
> Voilà !


Je prends !

----------


## Shep1

> Afin de faire taire de récentes rumeurs colportés par des esprits médisants :
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/03/29/b93...7e2efb9.md.jpg


C'est étonnant, tu as fait un kill. Surement un reste d'un frost qui traînait dans un coin.

----------


## Redlight

> C'est étonnant, tu as fait un kill. Surement un reste d'un frost qui traînait dans un coin.


Ou un coéquipier...

----------


## Wedgge

Une ranked avec Sirtank, Yuushi, Frypo et Red  :OO:

----------


## Typhonarick

> Coupe de France 2017 ! Qui est chaud pour monter un roster de 5 avec moi ? 
> 
> [...]
> Entre nous et en toute honnêteté, avec une équipe type comme Manly, Jazz, Red, Clem, Mado', Sirtank, Shep, *Typho*, Wedgge & bien d'autres (je sais pas si je dois m'inclure dedans ?), on est capable de faire une bonne prestation dans le tournoi. [...]


Je ne suis pas sûr que je sois la personne à être recommandée vu mes hauts et mes bas (et surtout mes bas ... ; je fais trop de choses bêtes et mon aim ne suit pas tout le temps).
Mais sinon ça fait plaisir de me voir cité. ^^

Par contre, s'il y a besoin d'un peu de support, je peux dépanner (mais j'ai parfois des déplacements pro, donc je déconseille de me prendre). Mais attention, les inscriptions, c'est jusqu'au 1er avril à 23:59 et non le 4.

----------


## Sim's

Ok la map de l'avion est injouable avec Glaz en face. Le joueur avait une position qui lui permettait de me tirer dessus même en étant allongé...

----------


## Redlight

Fun fact j'ai obtenu mon plat 2 sur mon 3000 match tout pile lorsqu'on a arrêté hier.

----------


## ChaosNighT

> Ok la map de l'avion est injouable avec Glaz en face. Le joueur avait une position qui lui permettait de me tirer dessus même en étant allongé...


Ouais si tu montes sur le bout de l'aile avec Glaz tu peux taper ce qui est allongé dans le milieu de l'avion, c'est assez sale.

----------


## MrBishop

> Fun fact j'ai obtenu mon plat 2 sur mon 3000 match tout pile lorsqu'on a arrêté hier.


Bienvenue dans le cercle très fermé des Plat 2  :Cigare: 
Sale fake plat va  ::ninja:: 

Et sinon :

----------


## esprex

> https://i.redd.it/mgi2pupcwkoy.png


Alors Sylvine, on en reparle d'Echo qui allait soit disant être top pick parce que le personnage est trop utile ?  ::trollface::

----------


## JazzMano

> Bienvenue dans le cercle très fermé des Plat 2 
> Sale fake plat va 
> 
> Et sinon : 
> 
> https://i.redd.it/mgi2pupcwkoy.png


Ton image est forcément fausse car selon Shep Castle c'est le perso le plus pourrie du jeu avec IQ  ::XD::

----------


## Frypolar

> Ton image est forcément fausse car selon Shep Castle c'est le perso le plus pourrie du jeu avec IQ


Ben c’est un des plus pourris pour 99% des joueurs. Là c’est dans le cadre d’une compétition, c’est un cas particulier.

----------


## Agano

Il est naze Castle?  ::O:

----------


## esprex

Bah apparemment  ::ninja::

----------


## Frypolar

> Il est naze Castle?


Hors compétition donc sans une team de 5 joueurs qui vont l’utiliser pour une stratégie particulière, un coéquipier Castle va t’emmerder ou être inutile dans 99% des cas s’il pose ses renforts.

----------


## Redlight

Oui Castle est bien uniquement si tu as une stratégie basé autour pour refaçonner la map et défendre selon.

Et sur le match Penta - Pduck, il y a enfin une team qui a laché Ash pour IQ. Depuis qu'ils lui ont mis des frag grenades et comme les défenseurs prennent systématiquement Valkyrie je pense qu'elle apporte plus à l'équipe et que sa puissance de feu ne lui fait maintenant plus défaut.

----------


## esprex

> Oui Castle est bien uniquement si tu as une stratégie basé autour pour refaçonner la map et défendre selon.


Ouais donc suffit que Castle sache quoi faire et à sa team d'avoir un cerveau pour s'adapter.
Ca doit dépendre du rank, mais les Castle sont bien moins con qu'au début, en général ils sont utiles.

----------


## Redlight

> Ouais donc suffit que Castle sache quoi faire et à sa team d'avoir un cerveau pour s'adapter.
> Ca doit dépendre du rank, mais les Castle sont bien moins con qu'au début, en général ils sont utiles.


Bof c'est souvent très moyen, il castle des fenêtres ou une porte d'accès. Mais il prend un slot sur 5. Et il y a tellement des meilleurs personnages à prendre qu'il faut vraiment qu'il est un impact important pour que son choix se justifie. Et il y a plein de spot où il est inutile, genre sur Kanal.

Les pros le prennent aussi pour faire des défense avancées genre ils castle le second étage sur chalet alors qu'ils défendent cuisine, ou l'open space sur Consulat alors que l'objectif est Bureau du consul. Dans ce genre de cas il faut forcément que tu te sois mis d'accord avec tes coéquipiers pour défendre à plusieurs ces spots en particulier, sinon c'est beaucoup de ressources investi pour pas grand chose si tu tiens seul ces points.

----------


## esprex

Le combo Castle + Mute fait le taff pour les fenêtre quand même, s'ils ont pas de Ash ou de Glaz (bon ok c'est rare, encore plus maintenant), ça peut bien bloquer les attaquants (et surtout fuze). Et si le mec vient taper dedans à coup de crosse, c4 gg ez.

----------


## Wedgge

Surtout la présence de Castle dans les lines up de pro ligue s'explique en raison de l'absence de Fuze, en casual le combo Castle + Fuze est extrêmement dommageable pour les défenseurs.

----------


## Redlight

> Le combo Castle + Mute fait le taff pour les fenêtre quand même, s'ils ont pas de Ash ou de Glaz (bon ok c'est rare, encore plus maintenant), ça peut bien bloquer les attaquants (et surtout fuze). Et si le mec vient taper dedans à coup de crosse, c4 gg ez.


Castle + Mute c'est un combo très basique. Ca marche à bas level, mais comme énormément de sol sont destructible tu peux passer par dessous et détruire le mute. Ca nécessite 2 opérateurs, il te reste donc 3 slots pour Smoke, Rook, Valkyrie, Jager, et Bandit qui sont des must pick. Que ça va t'utiliser 2 ou 3 mute sur les 4 de dispo. Sans oublier qu'une EMP sur le toit et dans 90% des cas tu détruis le mute. Il faut donc que l'équipe en face ne prenne ni Sledge, niAsh, ni Tachter, ni Glaz, ni Twitch et que l'objectif se situe au RDC. Ca vaut vraiment le coup ?

----------


## esprex

En platine les mecs qui viennent péter le mute par l'étage du dessous, j'en ai jamais vu. Thatcher est très peu joué, voir jamais.
Je vois pas bien l'utilité de prendre castle + mute pour le RDC, c'est même contreproductif.

Après il y a probablement mieux à faire, et tu peux contrer un peu tous les combos en y réfléchissant bien.

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> Le combo Castle + Mute fait le taff pour les fenêtre quand même, s'ils ont pas de Ash ou de Glaz (bon ok c'est rare, encore plus maintenant), ça peut bien bloquer les attaquants (et surtout fuze). Et si le mec vient taper dedans à coup de crosse, c4 gg ez.


Ou même quand une caveira à interroger un attaquant.  ::wub::  ::wub::

----------


## Redlight

> En platine les mecs qui viennent péter le mute par l'étage du dessous, j'en ai jamais vu. Thatcher est très peu joué, voir jamais.
> Je vois pas bien l'utilité de prendre castle + mute pour le RDC, c'est même contreproductif.
> 
> Après il y a probablement mieux à faire, et tu peux contrer un peu tous les combos en y réfléchissant bien.


En platine soit Tatcher est joué, soit ils utilisent cette strat (par dessous ou dessus d'ailleurs). Je doute sérieusement que tu joue des platines là. Sinon tu prend Bandit + Mute et c'est easy win.

Edit : je me rapelle même de ma première partie avec Jazz, qui a utilisé cette strat sur chalet. Lorsqu'il jouait Fuze  :Fouras:

----------


## Frypolar

> Le combo Castle + Mute fait le taff pour les fenêtre quand même, s'ils ont pas de Ash ou de Glaz (bon ok c'est rare, encore plus maintenant), ça peut bien bloquer les attaquants (et surtout fuze). Et si le mec vient taper dedans à coup de crosse, c4 gg ez.


Ou Sledge. Et le C4 s’entend, c’est pas du tout garanti de faire un kill. Surtout qu’en général tu restes pas pile en face de la fenêtre pour donner des coups de mêlée. Il y a les grenades aussi. Castle demande bien trop de stratégie pour être un avantage hors équipes sérieuses.

- - - Updated - - -




> en casual le combo Castle + Fuze est extrêmement dommageable pour les défenseurs.


Rien qu’hier je crois que j’ai tué 3 Fuze comme ça. Parce qu’on n’avait pas de Castle.

----------


## esprex

> En platine soit Tatcher est joué, soit ils utilisent cette strat (par dessous ou dessus d'ailleurs). Je doute sérieusement que tu joue des platines là. Sinon tu prend Bandit + Mute et c'est easy win.
> 
> Edit : je me rapelle même de ma première partie avec Jazz, qui a utilisé cette strat sur chalet. Lorsqu'il jouait Fuze


Ouais donc mute sert à rien, bandit ne sert à rien, jäger ne sert à rien... puisque de toute façon tu peux péter les gadget par au dessus, en dessous sur les côtés ou au pire stuffit d'une grenade de Thatcher  :;):

----------


## Redlight

> Ouais donc mute sert à rien, bandit ne sert à rien, jäger ne sert à rien... puisque de toute façon tu peux péter les gadget par au dessus, en dessous sur les côtés ou au pire stuffit d'une grenade de Thatcher


Tu viens donc de découvrir le principe de Rainbow. Chaque opérateur à son contre. Maintenant prendre 2 opérateurs pour faire un combo aussi facile à contrer je ne trouve pas que ça vaut le coup. C'est le toute la différence. Après tu as des façons avancés de joueur les opérateurs. Bandit peut faire son trick ou sécurisé un Mira d'une Hibana adverse, Mute empêcher la collecte d'information par les drones et obliger les opérateurs d'avancer à l'aveugle pour péter le jammer. Jager tu peux poser son gadget n'importe où y compris sur des surfaces non destructible à l'abri de lignes de feu et protéger des barbelés.

----------


## esprex

> Tu viens donc de découvrir le principe de Rainbow.


Merci mais non, je dis ça par rapport à tes arguments "ouais mais ils peuvent aller au dessus pour le péter ou utiliser Thatcher", ouais, comme pour tous, donc osef. J'ai bien pris note du reste par contre.

----------


## Frypolar

> Ouais donc mute sert à rien, bandit ne sert à rien, jäger ne sert à rien... puisque de toute façon tu peux péter les gadget par au dessus, en dessous sur les côtés ou au pire stuffit d'une grenade de Thatcher


Bandit pose son gadget au dernier moment là où c’est crucial d’assurer la défense, c’est pas pareil. Jagger pose son gadget n’importe où donc c’est bien plus difficile à détruire depuis un autre niveau.

----------


## Redlight

> Merci mais non, je dis ça par rapport à tes arguments "ouais mais ils peuvent aller au dessus pour le péter ou utiliser Thatcher", ouais, comme pour tous, donc osef. J'ai bien pris note du reste par contre.


Le soucis avec ton combo c'est que c'est une des nombreuse façon de le contrer. Un simple Glaz, Ash, Sledge et grenade frag (IQ + Buck) et tes efforts sont vain. Là où un bandit trick par exemple se contre uniquement de 3 façons : 

- le prise par un niveau différent qui nécessite de split les attaquants et de les exposer. Et généralement on a des défenseurs à cet endroit.
- l'envoi de grenades frag quand c'est possible, mais il faudra dépenser beaucoup d'outil (2x smoke/flash + 1 frag) car il vaut mieux avoir un ADS à côté de soit quand on réalise le trick. Nécessite 2 opérateur mais il fait dépenser beaucoup aux attaquants.
- une Hibana rapide suite à un Tatcher mais ça reste moins efficace car tu veux garder tes Hibana pour les trappes (qui nécessite de toute façon de contrôler l'étage donc) et ça lui bouffe 1 charge.

C'est ce qui fait la différence entre un Bandit basique et un bon Bandit. J'ai souvent joué Tatcher et je suis toujours étonné de joueurs qui posent leur batteries et se barrent. En 1 EMP tu lui bouffent 2 ou 3 de ses gadgets.

----------


## esprex

> Le soucis avec ton combo c'est que c'est une des nombreuse façon de le contrer. Un simple Glaz, Ash, Sledge et grenade frag (IQ + Buck) et tes efforts sont vain. Là où un bandit trick par exemple se contre uniquement de 2 façons


Ça me fait poser une autre question, obligé les attaquants à utiliser du stuff (du genre une grenade) pour péter une simple fenêtre renforcée, c'est pas une donnée à prendre en compte ?

----------


## Redlight

> Ça me fait poser une autre question, obligé les attaquants à utiliser du stuff (du genre une grenade) pour péter une simple fenêtre renforcée, c'est pas une donnée à prendre en compte ?


Si ton ratio est inférieur non : 1 frag vs 1 castle + 1 jammer. Et ça dépend de l'importance de l'accès. Un accès protégé par Bandit est souvent crucial et ils seront obligé de dépenser ce stuff. La où tu peux ignorer une fenêtre (moins une porte généralement). Et tu as très peu de chance de ne pas avoir Ash, Sledge ou Glaz en face.

Après un Castle ça permet aussi de ralentir la progression adverse c'est pour ça qu'il est intéressant sur des porte à l'intérieur de bâtiment.

----------


## esprex

> Après un Castle ça permet aussi de ralentir la progression adverse c'est pour ça qu'il est intéressant sur des porte à l'intérieur de bâtiment.


Ça + forcer à utiliser du stuff. Et avec mute pour les fenêtres, ça force à utiliser un stuff bien plus important que les breach, comme les grenades, l'explosif de Ash... ou alors ça les oblige à passer par ailleurs et tu peux donc te focus sur les accès principaux. Ça baise bien fuze aussi. Je pensais que c'était une bonne chose. Bon par contre Glaz et Sledge sont des énormes contre et rendent le truc totalement useless je suis d'accord.

----------


## Redlight

Après je ne dis par que Castle est un mauvais perso, mais si tu n'as pas une stratégie précise le concernant, il se retrouve en bas de la liste. Et que le combo Castle + Mute est trop simple à contrer pour se reposer vraiment dessus.

----------


## Sim's

Perso j'utilise Castle surtout pour sa SMG, vu que ses renforts ne servent quasiment à rien avec la recrudescence de Glaz.

----------


## Shep1

> Ton image est forcément fausse car selon Shep Castle c'est le perso le plus pourrie du jeu avec IQ


Il est tellement bon que tu le vois super souvent en MM. Comme dit Frypo, l'ESL et le jeu en casual c'est pas du tout la même chose.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Redlight

> Perso j'utilise Castle surtout pour sa SMG, vu que ses renforts ne servent quasiment à rien avec la recrudescence de Glaz.


Prend Pulse alors, t'as un wallhack intégré.

----------


## Frypolar

> Après un Castle ça permet aussi de ralentir la progression adverse c'est pour ça qu'il est intéressant sur des porte à l'intérieur de bâtiment.


Ça ralentit aussi les défenseurs, les rend super vulnérables quand ils essaient de l’enlever (d’où les joueurs pros qui donnent des coups de mêlée dedans dès la phase de préparation) et du coup ça protège aussi les attaquants à proximité. Quand l’équipe n’a pas une stratégie bien précise, une porte bloquée par Castle c’est à double tranchant.

- - - Updated - - -




> Prend Pulse alors, t'as un wallhack intégré.


Et un C4.

----------


## ODsan

C'est grandiose, mon perso se fait buter par un joueur et celui me dit "désolé je n'avait pas le choix" euh... c'est à dire? Moi mes TK c'est des dommages collatéraux^^.

----------


## MrBishop

Tu as peut-être renforcer un mur qui n'aurait pas dû l'être, ou casser une trappe... Certains sont vraiment serious business, je cautionne pas du tout ça personnellement. Même si t'es excédé, que tu ressors d'une ranked perdu et bah tu lâches tes nerfs autre part.
Perso j'ai TK une seule fois un mec et de manière complètement volontaire, qui renforcer n'importe quoi, casser n'importe quoi et malgré mes nombreuses tentatives de communiquer avec lui (vocal en parlant anglais et français, tchat, je suis de bonne foi quoi), il s'en battait les steaks complet. Donc je l'ai défoncé.
Il m'a insulté, puis a rage quit. Il est hors de question que je mette mon équipe en danger à cause d'un mec qui joue pour que soi même et ne fait pas d'efforts de communication... Tu peux mal jouer et faire des erreurs, je le conçois parfaitement (surtout qu'on était en casu), mais t'es pas sur COD où tu fais ta vie et tes kills de ton côté. Surtout que R6 est largement plus punissable à ce niveau là, vu que y a pas de respawn illimité et tu peux pas revenir à la charge avec ton Galil silencieux  ::):

----------


## Redlight

Bishop devant son pc :

----------


## MrBishop

:Fourbe:

----------


## JazzMano

Moi pendant ce temps :

----------


## Redlight

Ah putain c'est trop ça  ::XD::

----------


## Wedgge

Judge Dredd c'est la base, la "suite" Dredd avec Eomer fils d'Eomund est pas mal non plus. Sinon une brève vidéo de Macie sur les gros ping en duel qui illustre bien le problème :

https://clips.twitch.tv/ExcitedGleamingDonutPraiseIt

Source reddit.

----------


## mcgrill

Pareil, avant hier le mec au top de l'équipe d'en face était à 219 de ping...
Impossible de gagner un duel en 1v1 face à face, et il en profitait bien de son avantage.

----------


## Sim's

Hier soir je me suis retrouvé dans une partie avec deux diamants en face. Autant vous dire que je n'ai pas fait grand chose.  ::XD::

----------


## MAIVLY

UN 5Vs5 ! 

MAINTENANT !!!!

 :Mellow2: svp :Mellow2:

----------


## carapitcho

Aller !

----------


## MAIVLY

Gowy je me suis soûlé la gueule à cause de toi  ::cry:: 

Yec'hed mat

----------


## Styxounet

Ca doit faire deux semaines que je n'ai pas joué, y'a toujours un Glaz a chaque round?  :^_^:

----------


## Kaelis

Pas à chaque round mais presque. Les joueurs qui ont une âme culpabilisent à le jouer et ne le prennent plus.

Les autres n'ont aucune race.

----------


## Redlight

Je crois qu'on a la pire méta depuis la sortie du jeu. Le combo Glaz et Montagne est vraiment inintéressant. Rien qu'en Pro League hier, un Glaz balance 3 smokes et avance dedans, il prend 3 kill comme ça. Ridicule. Ca serait bien que les grenades à impact puisse dissiper une smoke lors de l'explosion.

----------


## Shep1

> Je crois qu'on a la pire méta depuis la sortie du jeu. Le combo Glaz et Montagne est vraiment inintéressant. Rien qu'en Pro League hier, un Glaz balance 3 smokes et avance dedans, il prend 3 kill comme ça. Ridicule. Ca serait bien que les grenades à impact puisse dissiper une smoke lors de l'explosion.


Oui, ou lui retirer ses smokes. Ça sera tout de suite plus chiant et moins d'autonomie.

----------


## esprex

Je verrai bien le drone d'Echo pour dissiper les smoke.

----------


## Kaelis

Sinon on lui retire sa vision thermique  ::ninja::

----------


## mcgrill

> Sinon on lui retire sa vision thermique


Ou en faire un consomable.

----------


## Agano

"Je peux pas utiliser ma vision thermique, j'ai plus de piles LR5 pour mon viseur : '( "

----------


## Redlight

> Je verrai bien le drone d'Echo pour dissiper les smoke.


J'aime cette idée. Ca irait très bien avec son gadget et ça lui filerait un petit buff dont je ne cracherai pas dessus.

----------


## schouffy

Mettre les alliés en jaune fluo aussi. ça forcerait à réfléchir au moins un quart de seconde avant de tirer pendant un assaut.
Mais moi j'aime bien Glaz je le prends presque toujours quand je joue en ce moment, car ça m'apprend un peu les planques fréquentes ou les lignes de pute. ça compense mon manque d'expérience puisque de toute façon je joue qu'une fois ou deux par semaine.

----------


## esprex

Surtout que bon, aujourd'hui Glaz est déjà moins utilisé et fait moins de carnage qu'au début. Les joueurs ont compris que s'il y a des smoke, bah faut pas rester devant.
Tu as la possibilité de preshot dedans (ça reste très dangereux), d'envoyer un C4 ou tout simplement ne pas se mettre dans la ligne de tir et attendre qu'il vienne. C'est loin d'être insurmontable. C'est pété sur certaines map, quand il peut avoir une ligne de vue bien large.

Sinon, encore une fois, il suffit de lui trouver un contre (je trouve que mon idée du drone d'Echo qui dissipe la smoke peut être intéressante, au moins il servira à quelque chose  ::trollface:: ) voir nerf un peu la capacité, par exemple en mettant la vision thermique uniquement dans le cercle de visée de la lunette.

J'aime bien ce que Glaz provoque aujourd'hui, c'est à dire les défenseurs qui sont obligés de se barrer de là où il se trouve si Glaz peut avoir un visuel. Dès que Glaz arrive par un côté, on doit bouger et s'adapter en conséquence. Un vrai rôle de sniper qui fait bouger la défense.

----------


## Kaelis

> J'aime bien ce que Glaz provoque aujourd'hui, c'est à dire les défenseurs qui sont obligés de se barrer de là où il se trouve si Glaz peut avoir un visuel.


Ce qu'un excellent Glaz était déjà capable de faire sans la vision thermique à mon avis. Ce que je n'aime pas avec le buff c'est que ça mâche le travail et le rend excessivement plus aisé, ce qui fait que n'importe qui peut faire une grosse perf avec le perso. Même sans la fumée.

Le contre à la fumée me paraît pas être une bonne piste, c'est uniquement parce que Glaz est dans son nouvel état que c'est sur la table (sinon c'est un gros gadget à double tranchant, comme dans tous les jeux multis et c'était très bien comme ça). Faut faire gaffe aux bidules de Jaeger en la balançant et une fois déployée ça bloque la vue de tout le monde et ça me paraissait bien.

Pour moi il faut retoucher la lunette de Glaz et ça fera l'affaire si c'est bien fait.

----------


## Redlight

Le passage dont je parlais : 

https://clips.twitch.tv/CrispyTemper...tChocolateRain

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Le soucis de Glaz est le même que celui de BB il y a quelques mois. Un sniper c'est fait pour tenir un ligne et empêcher les rotations/mouvements. Un Glaz qui smoke une fenêtre et tient sa position ça ne me pose aucun problème. Un Glaz qui progresse dans le site à travers ses smokes et fait tomber les ennemis c'est abusé.

Il est beaucoup trop fort dans les 2 situations.

----------


## esprex

> Ce qu'un excellent Glaz était déjà capable de faire sans la vision thermique à mon avis.


Bah bof, BB faisait aussi bien voir mieux que lui.

----------


## Frypolar

> J'aime bien ce que Glaz provoque aujourd'hui, c'est à dire les défenseurs qui sont obligés de se barrer de là où il se trouve si Glaz peut avoir un visuel. Dès que Glaz arrive par un côté, on doit bouger et s'adapter en conséquence. Un vrai rôle de sniper qui fait bouger la défense.


Le problème c’est que ça lui donne aussi un gros avantage en combat rapproché. Tous les joueurs ont une visibilité pourrie, notamment à cause de la luminosité, sauf Glaz qui a le même rendu qu’un PGM de Quake 3.

----------


## esprex

> Le problème c’est que ça lui donne aussi un gros avantage en combat rapproché.


Ouais, le problème est clairement là. D'où l'intérêt de nerf le cercle thermique, si celui-ci est très petit ça limite énormément sa visibilité au CàC. Faut l'obliger à enlever sa lunette quand il va au CàC en fait.

----------


## Kaelis

> Bah bof, BB faisait aussi bien voir mieux que lui.


J'sais pas, le sniper de Glaz a l'avantage d'être très puissant (je sais pas comparer avec BB direct mais il me semble qu'on peut tuer un léger d'un seul coup dans le torse) de perforer les Castle et d'avoir une lunette plus performante (mais c'est pas forcément nécessaire d'avoir un grossissement aussi fort).

----------


## Redlight

Pourquoi pas ne pas lui flouter son viseur quand il bouge à la manière d'un CS.

----------


## esprex

> Pourquoi pas ne pas lui flouter son viseur quand il bouge à la manière d'un CS.


Pas suffisant je pense, avec l'habitude que le viseur soit flou ou pas tu t'en fous, tu sais estimer où il est. En tout cas c'est comme ça sur CS.

----------


## Frypolar

Surtout quand tu vois un gros truc jaune fluo et que tu ne cherches pas particulièrement le headshot.

----------


## Redlight

Ou rendre sa vision "thermique" inopérante lorsqu'il se déplace. Mais il lui faut un putain de malus quand il est en mouvement.

----------


## esprex

Sinon mettre le filtre gris sur tout la lunette, et la détection thermique qu'au centre du viseur. Au CàC il serait presque aveugle, obligé d'enlever l'optique, et de loin il peut toujours spot les mecs dans les murder hole et compagnie mais moins facilement (et c'est là que la smoke sera utile pour check de façon assez safe puisqu'il lui faudra beaucoup plus de temps).

----------


## mcr47

pourquoi surtout sa vision thermique ne marque que  les ennemis ? Et pas l'otage, les équipiers, les éclairages, les feux de cheminées, les bagnoles en train de bruler?

----------


## esprex

J'imagine qu'ils veulent éviter que des mongoles tirent sur tout ce qui bouge, otage compris.

----------


## mcr47

Dans ce cas c'est plutôt un viseur en réalité augmentée.

----------


## Sylvine

> J'imagine qu'ils veulent éviter que des mongoles tirent sur tout ce qui bouge, otage compris.


Ba dans ce cas autant retirer le FF et rendre l'otage invincible.

----------


## esprex

> Ba dans ce cas autant retirer le FF et rendre l'otage invincible.


Bah non, il y a une grosse différence entre voir "normalement" les ennemis et l'otage, et juste voir du jaune. Sinon tu fais des codes couleur pour chaque mais on revient au point de départ.

----------


## Sylvine

Ba faut être constant quoi, le jeu te laisse fuzer la salle de l'otage par contre il marque que les ennemis avec une lunette thermique.

----------


## Shep1

Pour résumer vos approches sur le nerf de Glaz incomming ( ::trollface:: ) :
- Réduire la zone de détection
- Virer les fumigènes
- Rendre la vision inopérante lors des mouvements
- Voir toutes les sources de chaleurs en jaune

Moi j'aurais aussi ajouté un petit detail : Les mutes brouilles totalement sa vision à la manière de Jackal.
Un autre moyen serais aussi de réduire ses dégâts à courte portée tout en  laissant de gros dégâts lors de tirs plus lointains.

----------


## esprex

> le jeu te laisse fuzer la salle de l'otage


Otage dont tu connais la position puisque tu vois le marqueur à travers les murs, sauf si tu l'as pas encore spot bien évidemment.

----------


## Redlight

> Pour résumer vos approches sur le nerf de Glaz incomming () :
> - Réduire la zone de détection
> - Virer les fumigènes
> - Rendre la vision inopérante lors des mouvements
> - Voir toutes les sources de chaleurs en jaune
> 
> Moi j'aurais aussi ajouté un petit detail : Les mutes brouilles totalement sa vision à la manière de Jackal.
> Un autre moyen serais aussi de réduire ses dégâts à courte portée tout en  laissant de gros dégâts lors de tirs plus lointains.


Je trouve ça vraiment dommage de lui virer les fumigène. Dans l'idéal son rôle c'est d'être en retrait du front et de tenir un ligne de feu. Pouvoir couvrir sa position de manière autonome je trouve ça important et c'est pas OP (il suffit de ne pas peek et de patienter, c'est gênant mais pas imparable). Je trouve que le gros soucis ce sont ces rush dans la smoke, en mode je progresse à travers et je tire sur tout ce qui est jaune à 5m.

----------


## Sylvine

> Otage dont tu connais la position puisque tu vois le marqueur à travers les murs, sauf si tu l'as pas encore spot bien évidemment.


Encore une fois c'est une question de constance, si les développeurs décident d'intégrer des aides à Glaz pour empêcher qu'un mauvais joueur nuise à ses équipiers, faut faire pareil pour tout le monde.
Donc si tu poses une charge de Fuze sur la salle de l'otage t'as un message qui te prévient "Attention, vous avez 99% de chances de tuer l'otage en activant cette charge".




> Un autre moyen serais aussi de réduire ses dégâts à courte portée tout en laissant de gros dégâts lors de tirs plus lointains.


Ouais mais ça irait complétement à l'encontre du design original du personnage qui pouvait enlever sa lunette justement pour aller au contact.

----------


## esprex

> Encore une fois c'est une question de constance, si les développeurs décident d'intégrer des aides à Glaz pour empêcher qu'un mauvais joueur nuise à ses équipiers, faut faire pareil pour tout le monde.
> Donc si tu poses une charge de Fuze sur la salle de l'otage t'as un message qui te prévient "Attention, vous avez 99% de chances de tuer l'otage en activant cette charge".


Encore une fois tu vois les otages ou tes coéquipiers à travers les murs donc faut être soit un débutant soit un demeuré pour fuze l'otage ou tes potes (je compte pas les fuze qui partent à l'horizontale pour exploser dans la gueule de tes coéquipiers qui sont dans la salle à côté). Quand tu scope avec Glaz, si tu vois juste du jaune bon courage pour savoir si c'est un allié, un otage ou un ennemi.

----------


## Sylvine

Tu vois toujours l’icône au dessus de la tête des équipiers et de l'otage, donc faut être débutant ou demeuré pour tirer.
Ou alors toujours dans un soucis de continuité tu colores tout le temps les alliés en vert, parce qu'en temps normal tu vois un mec bouger, bon courage pour savoir si c'est un allié, un otage ou un ennemi.

----------


## esprex

> Tu vois toujours l’icône au dessus de la tête des équipiers et de l'otage, donc faut être débutant ou demeuré pour tirer.


Pas quand tu scope justement... Tu vas me dire que la visibilité est la même entre un fuze qui est à l'étage du dessus et qui voit le logo de ses coéquipiers, l'objectif et l'otage à travers les murs que Glaz quand il scope par une fenêtre. M'okay.

----------


## Kaelis

> J'imagine qu'ils veulent éviter que des mongoles tirent sur tout ce qui bouge, otage compris.


C'est certainement ça, ils veulent éviter le teamkill.

----------


## Frypolar

> Otage dont tu connais la position puisque tu vois le marqueur à travers les murs, sauf si tu l'as pas encore spot bien évidemment.


Ça empêche pas certains joueurs de le faire. Genre pas plus tard que la semaine dernière  ::siffle::

----------


## esprex

> Ça empêche pas certains joueurs de le faire. Genre pas plus tard que la semaine dernière


Alors imagine si Glaz voit tout le monde de la même façon. Carnage assuré  ::trollface::

----------


## Kaelis

> Alors image si Glaz voit tout le monde de la même façon. Carnage assuré


Kick automatiquement dès le premier round  ::o: 

Le darwinisme en action  ::o:

----------


## esprex

Du jaune, du jaune partout, feuuuuuu  :Vibre:

----------


## Shep1

> Je trouve ça vraiment dommage de lui virer les fumigène. Dans l'idéal son rôle c'est d'être en retrait du front et de tenir un ligne de feu. Pouvoir couvrir sa position de manière autonome je trouve ça important et c'est pas OP (il suffit de ne pas peek et de patienter, c'est gênant mais pas imparable). Je trouve que le gros soucis ce sont ces rush dans la smoke, en mode je progresse à travers et je tire sur tout ce qui est jaune à 5m.


Ok, dans ce cas là peut-être réduire le nombre de fumigènes au nombre de deux, comme ça s'il  essaye de faire sa technique de la fumigène à courte portée dans pièce couverte par les gadgets de Jaëger, il l'a dans l'os. Réduire la zone de détection thermique est aussi envisageable, mais ça a déjà été dit.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Du jaune, du jaune partout, feuuuuuu

----------


## Exentius



----------


## Redlight

Seems legit :

https://streamable.com/l2scw

----------


## Exentius

> Seems legit :
> 
> https://streamable.com/l2scw


Qu'est-ce que c'est que ce pre-shot ?

----------


## Redlight

Pour moi 2 solutions :

- Soit il cheat
- Soit le mur était pété chez lui et pas chez moi

----------


## AgentDerf

Je sais pas, quand tu t'engages dans la petite pièce de l'entrée (avec les trucs qui bip) on vois une rafale du couloir qui essaye de te chopper.
Du coup le gars c'est dit "ok il va remonter tout le couloir pour arriver à la porte du bout du bureau" et il a du pre-shot pour te ralentir et a eu un gros coup de chatte.
Après faut voir le reste de la partie, si il fait de shot de l'espace comme ça à chaque fois, ou si c'est un coup de moule ponctuel.

----------


## Wedgge

La plupart des individus qui prennent les snipers dans les jeux vidéos sont tous sans exception d'aucune sorte des imbéciles cognitivement limités (sauf Shouffy ça lui évite de me tk), partant de là ça me pose pas de problème les Glaz d'autant plus que même avec son buff il est contournable, au contraire c'est une bonne occasion pour meuler du Jean-Michel Sexcaliburne. C'était totalement gratuit, fin du débat sur cet opérateur sans charisme #Claudefranswag.

----------


## Redlight

> Je sais pas, quand tu t'engages dans la petite pièce de l'entrée (avec les trucs qui bip) on vois une rafale du couloir qui essaye de te chopper.
> Du coup le gars c'est dit "ok il va remonter tout le couloir pour arriver à la porte du bout du bureau" et il a du pre-shot pour te ralentir et a eu un gros coup de chatte.
> Après faut voir le reste de la partie, si il fait de shot de l'espace comme ça à chaque fois, ou si c'est un coup de moule ponctuel.


Mais non la rafale n'est pas une seule seconde dans ma direction et c'est Blackbeard qui tente de détruire la caméra.

D'ailleurs chose étrange le mur reste intacte sous la caméra... J'ai vu un problème similaire hier en Go4. Pulse qui vide deux chargeurs dans un spot habituel pour faire un trou dans le plafond sans succès.

https://clips.twitch.tv/NimbleResilientChinchillaBCouch

----------


## Agano

"_Allez, un petit match rapide avant de me mettre à bosser_"

Désarmorcage sur Consulat avec Montagne: le premier allié se déco d'entrée; le deuxième dit dans le chat que puisque l'attente du matchmaking est trop longue à son goût, il va parler d'économie keynésienne pendant tout le match (et il l'a fait), le troisième se fait spawnkill. Je rentre en rappel avec le quatrième dans les bureaux au premier pour me retrouver face à un Tachanka dont les balles traversent mon bouclier, et trois secondes plus tard, là où il y avait Ash qui me suivait, il y a une Caveira très énervée qui m'égorge par derrière.


O-ké. J'ai compris le message, je vais bosser  ::|:

----------


## Kaelis

iksdé les chats

----------


## esprex

> Pour moi 2 solutions :
> 
> - Soit il cheat
> - Soit le mur était pété chez lui et pas chez moi


Soit il a du brain, du gamesense et il met un préshot pensant que tu arrives par là, banco. Ou encore juste de la chatte.
C'est impossible de déterminer quoi que ce soit sur une seule action, on en a tous fait au moins une fois des actions de ce type.

----------


## KaMy

Ça pourrait pas simplement être le bateau qui était pas la pour lui parce que ça fait partie des trucs gérés en local ?

----------


## Dmocles

Bonsoir! je viens de découvrir ce topic et c'est l'un des plus instructif du net en fr merci les canards !
Perso étant totalement un noob de R6 j'ai pu vraiment me remettre dans le jeu grâce au buff de Glaz, parfais pour les débutant comme dis précédemment! je prend Glaz pour toute les maps que je ne connais pas vraiment ça change tout! Même en perdant je me sent moins frustré (j’apprends mieux de mes erreurs, les lignes de tirs etc...) 
Redlight à la bonne idée pour la dissipation des smoke des défenseur je pense. Aussi bien à haut qu'à bas niveau, faut limiter les multiples smokes et Glaz qui avance ez en quelques secondes.. Accompagné de montagne ou autre n'en parlons même pas... Combien de fois j'ai fais 3 ou 4 kills au milieu des smokes j'en suis pas toujours fier^^ Grenade a impact+ Echo + pourquoi pas C4 (genre une fois lancé dans la smoke çà déclencherai direct l'effet de dissipation progressif de la fumée)
Après le point noir du jeu c'est toujours le ping + timerate server + MM

----------


## Kaelis

Viens sur Mumble ou je fais livrer des pizzas chez toi  ::ninja::

----------


## Redlight

Pour le MM j'ai bon espoir que ça soit solutionner dans les mois qui viennent. Ils ont déclaré mettre bientôt en test le MM "onestep" à la Overwatch

----------


## esprex

Bah ce serait bien que ce soit en place avant la fin de l'année, ouais  ::ninja::

----------


## Agano

> Bah ce serait bien que ce soit en place avant la fin de l'année


Laquelle?  ::ninja::   ::ninja::

----------


## Sylvine

> Soit il a du brain, du gamesense et il met un préshot pensant que tu arrives par là, banco. Ou encore juste de la chatte.
> C'est impossible de déterminer quoi que ce soit sur une seule action, on en a tous fait au moins une fois des actions de ce type.


Peut-être même qu'ils avaient un drone vers là et qu'un pote l'a prévenu.

----------


## Frypolar

Non mais c’est Kamy qui a raison :




> Ça pourrait pas simplement être le bateau qui était pas la pour lui parce que ça fait partie des trucs gérés en local ?


J’ai été voir sur la map, t’as une sorte de poster avec un bateau sur le mur qui aurait dû éclater en morceaux. Sur la vue de Redlight le mur est détruit mais pas le poster derrière ce qui lui bloque la vue. Chez Thermite le poster devait être correctement détruit.

----------


## esprex

C'est sacrément naze, surtout pour un jeu compétitif.

----------


## n0ra

> Pour le MM j'ai bon espoir que ça soit solutionner dans les mois qui viennent. Ils ont déclaré mettre bientôt en test le MM "onestep" à la Overwatch


C'était en test il y a quelques semaines sur le PTS mais je n'ai pas eu le temps d'y participer. Un nouveau test va bientôt être disponible, je vous dirais si c'est sur la bonne voie ou non ...

----------


## carapitcho

Pour ceux qui ont raté le fait de la soirée, @ubisoftsupport s'est fait bannir par battlEye.

----------


## JazzMano

Tain j'étais à une partie du diamant et il a fallu que je tombe sur des français de merde mauvais comme tout, on dirait une caractéristique nationale zzZZZzz.

----------


## mcr47

> Pour ceux qui ont raté le fait de la soirée, @ubisoftsupport s'est fait bannir par battlEye.
> 
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/04/03/d88...408877e.md.jpg


De quoi !? Et que fait Buck au plafond à cet endroit là de surcroît ?

----------


## AgentDerf

Je dirais que c'est un bug, il est sur le toit (ce qui est possible sur cette map) et que le bug c'est de voir le perso a travers le toit.

----------


## Wedgge

> Tain j'étais à une partie du diamant et il a fallu que je tombe sur des français de merde mauvais comme tout, on dirait une caractéristique nationale zzZZZzz.


C'est toi qui as choisi les points de spwan ?

----------


## MAIVLY

> Tain j'étais à une partie du diamant et il a fallu que je tombe sur des français de merde mauvais comme tout, on dirait une caractéristique nationale zzZZZzz.


T'as raison, 
joue plutôt avec les Bretons  ::ninja::

----------


## carapitcho

Le Buck c'ests un bug que j'ai eu un soir.

Sinon pour le ban, c'était un message de BattleEye, certains ont eu le temps de le voir, probablement une erreur du stagiaire.

----------


## JazzMano

Bon ba voilà je suis diamant, ez pz. Un peut dure à la fin quand même.

----------


## Redlight

GG t'es passé diamant avec qui ?

----------


## Frypolar

> GG t'es passé diamant avec qui ?


Avec des gens qui aiment faire le lapin en suivant ses infos foireuses  ::ninja::

----------


## Redlight

Changement des hitbox sur les serveurs tests !




> We have heard the community’s wish for improved hitboxes, especially for certain operators with large head hitboxes like Blitz. We are very happy to announce that, in this coming phase of the TTS, you will see the foundation of our work on restructuring of the hitboxes for all our operators presently in the game. This change is a work in progress, but the goal is to make it so that everything that is not part of what we would expect to be the human body of the operators (extended pieces of clothing, pouches, earmuffs, bags, accessories, you name it) will not be part of the hitboxes.

----------


## n0ra



----------


## Redlight

Hey n0ra tu peux pas avoir quelques invites ? J'avais pas choché la case "autoriser à être contacter offre ubi" dans mon profil, du coup j'ai pas eut d'invit je suis deg  :Emo:

----------


## JazzMano

> GG t'es passé diamant avec qui ?


Tout seul comme un grand. Quelques parties avec les canards habituels entre platine 3 et 1.

----------


## Redlight

> Tout seul comme un grand.


Lances toi sur twitch et youtube. Et à toi le succès, le fric, la drogue et les putes  :Bave:

----------


## Wedgge

> Avec des gens qui aiment faire le lapin en suivant ses infos foireuses


Je confirme.

----------


## mcgrill

Non mais il fera jamais mieux que moi en info foireuse arrêtez de l'encenser !

----------


## madonno

> Non mais il fera jamais mieux que moi en info foireuse arrêtez de l'encenser !


Ah ah ah ah.

Viens rencontrer le maitre de l'intox, le Dieu de l'information qui te tue. 

Je vais te faire une "madonno" !!!!

Ah ah ah ... (rire sardonique, honteux de plaisir et plein de malveillance )

Coincoin ... (bienveillant mais pas trop)

----------


## MrBishop

*News en vrac :*

Nouvelle organisation (pas vraiment un truc révolutionnaire) pour la liste des opérateurs :



Amélioration de la hitbox de Blitz :

https://gfycat.com/UnimportantBogusInvisiblerail

La nouvelle map sera un 

Spoiler Alert! 


parc d'attraction (= theme park)



source : https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...ew_map_leaked/

Traduction : 

Spoiler Alert! 


Dans la version Technical Test Server, si vous déroulez tout en bas dans les préférences matchmaking, vous verrez le nom de la nouvelle map : "theme park"



Nouvelle interface lors de l'attente du MM :



Nouvelle interface du choix des opérateurs en jeu :



Des améliorations d'interface qui servent pas à grand chose au final, à un moment si c'est juste pour combler du vite et faire mine d'apporter de la nouveauté.. Quelques icônes par ci par là, un nouveau fond d'écran avec Red dessus.. Ils réaménagent l'interface depuis la release, on dirait un Lidl qui fait peau neuve h24
Puis il est 2h du mat, donc bonneunuit.  :Sweat:

----------


## Sim's

Plutôt bien que Ubi améliore l'interface petit à petit, car c'est le premier truc qui m'avait choqué lorsque j'ai lancé le jeu pour la première fois il y a un mois.

----------


## Frypolar

J’ai surtout l’impression qu’ils changent les interfaces liées aux opérateurs en prévision de ceux de cette année.

----------


## Frypolar

Un petit leak du nom des prochains opérateurs : https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...or_names_leak/


Spoiler Alert! 


Caltrop et Dazzler

----------


## Kaelis

Au moins on va pouvoir bidouiller les opérateurs pendant la recherche de partie.

----------


## esprex

> Des améliorations d'interface qui servent pas à grand chose au final, à un moment si c'est juste pour combler du vite et faire mine d'apporter de la nouveauté.. Quelques icônes par ci par là, un nouveau fond d'écran avec Red dessus.. Ils réaménagent l'interface depuis la release, on dirait un Lidl qui fait peau neuve h24
> Puis il est 2h du mat, donc bonneunuit.


Faut bien justifier le season pass year 2  ::trollface::

----------


## Agano

C'est qui les prochains, les Coréens ou les Polonais?

----------


## Redlight

> Un petit leak du nom des prochains opérateurs : https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...or_names_leak/
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Caltrop et Dazzler


Bon bah on sait déjà qui est le défenseur et l'attaquant alors :



Spoiler Alert! 


Caltrop, ce qui signifie chausse trappe en français. Des genres de petites pointes qui l'on dispose au sol et que l'on peut enduire de poison. Une sorte de barbelés ++ qui infligerai des dommages donc. Je me demande comment on pourra les détruire par contre. Et il faudra qu'elles soient sacrément balèze pour traverser des rangers.



Et Dazzler ("qui éblouit" en anglais), les références pullulent, entre le perso Marvel capable de créer des flash de lumières ou un équiment non léthal qui désoriente l'adversaire avec des flash de lumière. Quelques chose dans ce style

----------


## MrBishop

> C'est qui les prochains, les Coréens ou les Polonais?


Les Coréens

----------


## Redlight

Hong Kong si je me rapelle bien.

----------


## mcgrill

On va avoir BiBim et Bap comme opérateurs ?

----------


## Kaelis

J'ai été témoin d'un quadruplé au couteau hier soir. Je peux m'éteindre en paix  :Emo: 

Dommage que j'ai pas enregistré tellement c'était laid : cuisine de l'université plongée dans le noir, 4 attaquants qui sont en train de poser le defuser et qui couvrent très mal les entrées... notre Bandit qui déboule, qui fait un tour complet de la pièce en petite foulée distribuant gifle sur gifle à une bande de charlots qui ne se rend même pas compte de ce qui se passe. J'ai jamais vu un truc aussi moche sur ce jeu  ::happy2::

----------


## Wedgge

> *News en vrac :*
> 
> Nouvelle organisation (pas vraiment un truc révolutionnaire) pour la liste des opérateurs :
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/OFb7No4.jpg
> 
> Amélioration de la hitbox de Blitz :
> 
> https://gfycat.com/UnimportantBogusInvisiblerail
> ...


Merci Bishop, le changement de hit box de blitz fait plaisir, je me demande juste s'ils l'ont étendus à Jäger, Bandit et IQ. Le concept de la nouvelle map est plutôt intéressant, j'espère seulement qu'elle ait plus de cohérence que les trois précédentes.

----------


## Agano

Qu'ils en profitent pour retaper celle du bouclier de Montagne, et je leur envoie des chocolats.

----------


## Shep1

> Merci Bishop, le changement de hit box de blitz fait plaisir, je me demande juste s'ils l'ont étendus à Jäger, Bandit et IQ. Le concept de la nouvelle map est plutôt intéressant, j'espère seulement qu'elle ait plus de cohérence que les trois précédentes.


Attends, ils ont corrigé le bug de hitbox du perso, pas celui du bouclier. Attendons de voir.

----------


## Redlight

> Merci Bishop, le changement de hit box de blitz fait plaisir, je me demande juste s'ils l'ont étendus à Jäger, Bandit et IQ. Le concept de la nouvelle map est plutôt intéressant, j'espère seulement qu'elle ait plus de cohérence que les trois précédentes.


Logiquement ç'est pour TOUT les persos. Dans le patch note ils annonçaient que ça leur permettrai plus de liberté pour les skins. Si Jager chope la hitbox de Pulse (les hitbox devraient suivre la silhouette du corps) ça va être complètement OP.

----------


## MrBishop

Commencer à vous entraîner pour la CDF 2018 les gars, on va aller casser du Millenium et du Vitality l'année pro, moi jvous le dis
À nous les p*tes et la coke après comme dirait Red  :Bave:  
Canard esport  :Bave: 
1 mois d'abonnement aux bois de boulognes avec les thunes du tournoi  :Bave: 
no pain no gain  :Bave:

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> 1 mois d'abonnement aux bois de boulognes avec les thunes du tournoi


Je veux pas de chèque comme récompense. Au bois de Boulogne on paie en liquide.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Pour ceux qui veulent se connecter au TTS, il suffit de visiter ce lien (no rick roll)
https://betasignup.ubisoft.com/r6tts/Default/
Normalement on reçoit un mail de confirmation dans la minute.
Je crois que ça fini bientôt, mais ça vous assurera une place pour la prochaine session si elle n'est pas encore publique, et ça vous donne le temps de DL les fichiers supplémentaires.
Au final, même si vous ne voulez pas tester les nouveaux bugs ce TTS vous permet de tester des skin/chibi si vous voulez essayer avant d'acheter, enfin quand ça ne bug pas.

----------


## Redlight

J'ai rien reçu...

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Tu mens EyeLaugh !

----------


## Redlight

J'ai reçu aucun email mais mon compte uplay a bien été autorisé à accéder au TTS.

----------


## AgentDerf

Cool je suis sélectionner pour R6S Technical Test Server! (j'ai cliqué sur aucun lien, mais en effet j'ai fais toutes les bêta ubi jusqu'à présent).

Téléchargement en cours! (17go)  ::):

----------


## Frypolar

Les barbelés se cassent en deux coups sur le TTS.

Edit : un poil plus de leak (lisez le premier commentaire) : https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co..._gadget_files/

----------


## KaMy

On va avoir enfin avoir de vrais grenades non léthales qui servent a plus de 25 cm du pied des mecs ?!  ::o: 

Ou alors un Fuzebang ?

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...iondatamining/
du camo a gogo, content des camo kryptek, ça rend bien, surtout fuze qui était vert.
J'ai hâte de voir jager en tenu militaire.

----------


## Sylvine



----------


## esprex

Enorme  :^_^:

----------


## schouffy

::XD::

----------


## esprex

Ça me donne envie de toujours garder un mur maintenant  :Fourbe:

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> https://i.redd.it/zxghewwc8zpy.gif


 :haha:  :haha:

----------


## ChaosNighT

Le casual c'est vraiment ... casual  :<_<:

----------


## Kaelis

Remboursez!

----------


## MrBishop



----------


## n0ra

Le prochain test sur le TTS sera ouvert à tous https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6TTS...e_tts/dfyonb6/

https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6TTS/

----------


## M0zArT

Le Montagne ça vous gagne !

----------


## Wedgge

Je viens de mater le match de pro league entre Continuum et Ominous, plutôt intéressant comme confrontation, les Canadiens ont été assez impressionnants.

----------


## M0zArT

Sinon ça arrive quand les serveurs Européens ?

----------


## n0ra

> Sinon ça arrive quand les serveurs Européens ?
> 
> http://tof.cx/images/2017/04/09/1d79...c468845.md.jpg


Premièrement c'est la structure des serveurs Microsoft Azur qui est mauvaise, ça a été un très mauvais choix de la part de Ubi et ce dés le départ. C'est un gros facepalm en sachant que nous sommes déjà sur le datacenter EU, ça ne tient pas la route. Deuxièmement il faut empêcher la modification de la sélection du datacenter via le fichier .ini.

----------


## schouffy

ça veut dire quoi "la structure des serveurs Microsoft Azur qui est mauvaise" ?
T'as des sources précises de pourquoi ça merde et ça ne "peut pas" marcher mieux ?

----------


## MrBishop

Quand t'as un bac +5 en coup de p*te spécialité "Professionnel du sale" :

https://gfycat.com/MerrySpicyIndiancow

----------


## ChaosNighT

Tiens j'le connaissais pas celui là, un de plus à rajouter à la collection x)

----------


## Redlight

> Tiens j'le connaissais pas celui là, un de plus à rajouter à la collection x)


C'est pas bien de spawnkill ! Surtout quand y a un canard en face  ::P:

----------


## Wedgge

Il n'y a que contre des canards que Bishop peut spawnkill, on est les seuls à se jeter dans ses balles pour lui faire croire qu'il a un game sense digne d'un joueur de pro league.

----------


## ChaosNighT

> C'est pas bien de spawnkill ! Surtout quand y a un canard en face


Boarf, en casu ça détend :P

----------


## Wedgge

Une discussion récente sur reddit vient fort opportunément traiter du spawn peeking et du spawn rushing : https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co..._spawnkilling/

----------


## Vogel

! Attention, ceci est un communiqué de l'Académie Française !




> Boarf, en casu "*jeu grand public*" ça détend :P

----------


## ChaosNighT

> Une discussion récente sur reddit vient fort opportunément traiter du spawn peeking et du spawn rushing : https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co..._spawnkilling/


Perso le spawn rush c'est rarement, j'pense que ça doit m'arriver d'en faire sur Bank, mais sans plus.
Par contre, le spawn peaking, j'pars du principe que si le mec meurs, c'est qu'il avait pas check la fenêtre et donc, qu'il a pas à se plaindre  ::ninja::

----------


## Redlight

> Perso le spawn rush c'est rarement, j'pense que ça doit m'arriver d'en faire sur Bank, mais sans plus.
> Par contre, le spawn peaking, j'pars du principe que si le mec meurs, c'est qu'il avait pas check la fenêtre et donc, qu'il a pas à se plaindre


Y a des spawnp*ee*k qui sont quand même très très sale. Typiquement celui que tu utiises sur Hereford sur les matelas, j'ai remater le repay j'ai 0.2s pour apercevoir le petit bout de fenêtre péter alors que tu me vois tranquillement (sans oublier l'avantage de voir les attaquants à travers le feuillage. Je pense aussi à Café qui en a des horrible aussi, la cuisine pâtisserie ou le bar rez de chaussé. I y en a un aussi sur Maison sur le lit de kids, de nuit tu vois hyper bien les attaquants à travers les feuillages quand ils spawnent et tu peux les tuer facilement, alors que l'on distingue à peine la fenêtre de l'autre côté.

----------


## ChaosNighT

Ouais j'avoue, celui sur Hereford est assez sale, et paie souvent. Mais une fois que tu le connais, tu passes plus là, tu passes derrière la remorque  ::P:

----------


## Redlight

Compilation de Jarvis, un joueur des ominous avec des extrait de la PL et il avait été impresionnant.

----------


## MrBishop

Ah il est bon le mec, il te fait des one tap, c'est d'un abus

Genre la première moitié de la vidéo : un shot = une tête

----------


## Redlight

Dans la #16 il y en a des pas mal aussi ^^

----------


## MrBishop

Plein de bon sens et de bonne volonté ce mec ! Il nous ressemble un peu je trouve, leur but n'est pas de gagner, mais d'aller le plus loin possible et de donner le meilleur de soi même. C'est pas des pro, et pour l'anecdote : "En ranked, on est tombé sur Vitality. Ils nous ont mit 4-0 et faisait que du spawnkill. Il devait bien rigoler, à mon avis !". La même pour nous quand on est tomber sur Avion contre Aquila eSport... #tristesse

Son équipe (Team Insanity) tombera contre Millenium. Ça pourrait être intéressant à regarder, je jetterais un coup d'oeil pour voir ! Même si j'ai des petits doutes, mais qui sait

----------


## Redlight

> Il nous ressemble un peu je trouve


Le mec a une équipe fixe, ils sont inscrit à la coupe de france, ils ont des strat, ils s'entrainent 6h par jour et ils visent la Pro League. Mais oui hormis ces petits détails ils nous ressemblent... Enfin on joue au même jeu quoi  ::XD::

----------


## esprex

> Le mec a une équipe fixe, ils sont inscrit à la coupe de france, ils ont des strat, ils s'entrainent 6h par jour et ils visent la Pro League. Mais oui hormis ces petits détails ils nous ressemblent... Enfin on joue au même jeu quoi


Il a deux bras et deux jambes aussi.

----------


## MrBishop

> Le mec a une équipe fixe, ils sont inscrit à la coupe de france, ils ont des strat, ils s'entrainent 6h par jour et ils visent la Pro League. Mais oui hormis ces petits détails ils nous ressemblent... Enfin on joue au même jeu quoi


Ils ne s’entraînent pas 6h par jour puisqu'ils ont un taf à côté et qu'un mec en commentaire leur a dit "Millenium s’entraîne 8h par jour", White lui répond "Oui mais nous on a un taf à côté".
Inscrit à la CDF ? Nous aussi on aurait pu y être inscrit, c'est pas un argument. Y a pas de qualifs, juste un formulaire à remplir, un peu de thunes à débourser je crois et c'est bon, t'es inscris.
Des strat ? Nous aussi on en a, peut-être pas aussi élaboré parce qu'on s'y met pas sérieusement, mais on en fait.

Les 2 points qui nous distinguent : L'équipe fixe et le fait qu'ils visent la Pro League. Mais sinon c'est tout.

----------


## Redlight

> *Ils ne s’entraînent pas 6h par jour* puisqu'ils ont un taf à côté et qu'un mec en commentaire leur a dit "Millenium s’entraîne 8h par jour", White lui répond "Oui mais nous on a un taf à côté".
> Inscrit à la CDF ? Nous aussi on aurait pu y être inscrit, c'est pas un argument. Y a pas de qualifs, juste un formulaire à remplir, un peu de thunes à débourser je crois et c'est bon, t'es inscris.
> Des strat ? Nous aussi on en a, peut-être pas aussi élaboré parce qu'on s'y met pas sérieusement, mais on en fait.
> 
> Les 2 points qui nous distinguent : L'équipe fixe et le fait qu'ils visent la Pro League. Mais sinon c'est tout.


Ecoute la vidéo entre 00:30 et 00:35s....

On aurait pu être inscrit mais on ne l'est pas pourquoi ? Parce que qu'on a pas de roster fixe pour s'entrainer. Et c'est une énorme différence. Déjà il faut trouver un équipe de 5 personnes qui ont les même dispos, ensuite il faut qu'ils jouent très régulièrement ensemble et enfin il faut qu'ils s'entendent bien. Une fois que tu as tout ça et au bout d'un certain temps tu peux songer à t'inscrire à des compétitions.

Des strat on en a pas. C'est pas parce que l'on prend Thermite et Tatcher qu'on a des strat. Ce que l'on fait en ranked c'est très très loin d'être une stratégie. De la petite expérience que j'ai en compétition sur ET, une strat c'est définir le rôle de chacun et leur position et si une position est fragilisé définir comment on se replie et comment on procède a un retake. Qui couvre qui et à quel moment on lance un assault, qui couvre les flank etc... En attaque c'est souvent plus malléable car tu t'adaptes à l'adversaire, mais tu as souvent un plan A, un plan B et un plan C.

En fait je sais pas comment tu peux imaginer avoir des strat quand tu ne sais même pas d'avances avec qui tu vas jouer.

----------


## JazzMano

Passez diamant avant de vouloir monter une équipe, même si ça ne veux pas dire grand chose passez un certain niveau, ça sera déjà un bon début.

----------


## mcgrill

Ouais tu peux parler Jazz, c'est facile de te faire carry pour avoir ton grade.
Mais non on fait ça à la dure, avec du handicap !

Sinon, on a une stratégie, le poulet sans tête très souvent.
Il faudrait juste se faire des petites reconnaissance en groupe de temps en temps en fait, lancer une map en vs à 10, on discute sur le chan et on se fait une visite guidée.
Ne serait-ce que pour reternir le nom des pièces pour les call. Je pense que se faire une ou deux maps par semaine pendant 5-10 min ce serait pas mal.

Moi ça ne me dérange pas du tout de jouer une classe pour faire du support quand on a un besoin spécifique donc n'hésitez pas.

Je ne suis juste pas bon du tout en aim et en duel face à face. Je me débrouille, mais le ash ou jager du groupe ça ne devrait pas être moi.
En casu quand personne ne les joue je veux bien les prendre pour m'amuser mais en ranked je préfère laisser cette place à quelqu'un qui aura un vrai impact.

----------


## Redlight

> Sinon, on a une stratégie, le poulet sans tête très souvent.
> Il faudrait juste se faire des petites reconnaissance en groupe de temps en temps en fait, lancer une map en vs à 10, on discute sur le chan et on se fait une visite guidée.
> Ne serait-ce que pour reternir le nom des pièces pour les call. Je pense que se faire une ou deux maps par semaine pendant 5-10 min ce serait pas mal.


Autant je ne suis pas contre l'idée autant ça ne servira pas à monter une team. Ca peut servir de tutorial pour aider les nouveaux ou les joueurs occasionnels et ça serait utile, j'en ai vu un ou deux un peu paumé hier^^. Mais on montera pas une équipe comme ça. 

D'ailleurs j'ai découvert qu'en tactical il faut recharger à la main le gadget d'Hibana (appuyer sur "R" entre chaque projection) là où il se recharge automatiquement en normal. Ce n'était donc pas un bug...

----------


## mcgrill

> Autant je ne suis pas contre l'idée autant ça ne servira pas à monter une team. Ca peut servir de tutorial pour aider les nouveaux ou les joueurs occasionnels et ça serait utile, j'en ai vu un ou deux un peu paumé hier^^. Mais on montera pas une équipe comme ça. 
> 
> D'ailleurs j'ai découvert qu'en tactical il faut recharger à la main le gadget d'Hibana (appuyer sur "R" entre chaque projection) là où il se recharge automatiquement en normal. Ce n'était donc pas un bug...


Non mais je suis pas pour rentrer dans une team, j'ai clairement pas les dispos. (J'entends certains parler de skill...)
Mais ça nous ferait du bien d'avoir 2-3 petites strats entre cpc qui jouent souvent ensemble.Et faire le point de manière posé ça évite les parties ou on fait nimp.

----------


## Redlight

> Non mais je suis pas pour rentrer dans une team, j'ai clairement pas les dispos. (J'entends certains parler de skill...)
> Mais ça nous ferait du bien d'avoir 2-3 petites strats entre cpc qui jouent souvent ensemble.Et faire le point de manière posé ça évite les parties ou on fait nimp.


Pour faire une strat il faut bien plus que 5 min, je dirai au minimum 1-2 heure pour 1 map. On en avait fait une avec Shep et Gowy sur Kanal. Et le problème c'est qu'il faut que tout le monde soit là sinon il faut réexpliquer la strat à chaque fois. Et puis tu finis par les oublier aussi.

Jouer avec un plan de jeu simple entre canard c'est amplement suffisant (on ouvre ça et ça et on attaque, ou l'on défend ici avec x roamers), encore faut-il que le breacheur, breach. Que le Tatcher, tatche et que les supports drone pour les éclaireurs. Et quand défense on ne soit pas gourmand.

----------


## Frypolar

> Ecoute la vidéo entre 00:30 et 00:35s....
> 
> On aurait pu être inscrit mais on ne l'est pas pourquoi ? Parce que qu'on a pas de roster fixe pour s'entrainer. Et c'est une énorme différence. Déjà il faut trouver un équipe de 5 personnes qui ont les même dispos, ensuite il faut qu'ils jouent très régulièrement ensemble et enfin il faut qu'ils s'entendent bien. Une fois que tu as tout ça et au bout d'un certain temps tu peux songer à t'inscrire à des compétitions.
> 
> Des strat on en a pas. C'est pas parce que l'on prend Thermite et Tatcher qu'on a des strat. Ce que l'on fait en ranked c'est très très loin d'être une stratégie. De la petite expérience que j'ai en compétition sur ET, une strat c'est définir le rôle de chacun et leur position et si une position est fragilisé définir comment on se replie et comment on procède a un retake. Qui couvre qui et à quel moment on lance un assault, qui couvre les flank etc... En attaque c'est souvent plus malléable car tu t'adaptes à l'adversaire, mais tu as souvent un plan A, un plan B et un plan C.
> 
> En fait je sais pas comment tu peux imaginer avoir des strat quand tu ne sais même pas d'avances avec qui tu vas jouer.


Tout pareil. Je dirais même qu’il faut être plus de 5, sans remplaçant c’est trop tendu. Quand je jouais sur Tribes on faisait des PUG tous les jours, avec un système d’ELO pour équilibrer. Ensuite quand on a commencé à monter une équipe on s’arrangeait pour se regrouper lors des PUG et en plus on essayait de jouer contre d’autres équipes européennes. Tout ça en bossant des strat, pas en mode YOLO. Chacun avait son poste, sa classe, son équipement avec quelques variations suivant les strat. Et ensuite il y a les matchs.

Si on a pu faire des PUG c’est grâce au chan IRC français de Tribes, il y avait de l’organisation derrière. Pour faire des scrims contre d’autres équipes il faut aussi que t’ailles les chercher. Notre capitaine passait un temps fou sur l’organisation. Tellement de temps qu’il ne jouait pas toujours en compétition faute d’avoir pu s’entraîner.

Mais là sur Rainbow Six on est très très loin de ça. Il faudrait 6 ou 7 personnes à se réunir plusieurs fois par semaine pour jouer, ensemble, contre une autre équipe. Le ranked ça marche pas, tu vas tomber contre des mecs seuls ou plusieurs petits groupes. De toute façon tu progresses beaucoup plus contre une équipe un minimum organisé, même si le skill individuel n’est pas stratosphérique.

Bon je parlerai pas de l’expérience sur Natural Selection 2, plus à poil que nous je pense que c’était pas possible  ::ninja::  On avait un super nom par contre  :Cigare:

----------


## Redlight

Rah oui IRC on l'utilisait énormément avec ET. Chaque team avait son chan et tu avais les chan de war et de merc. C'était le bon vieux temps.

D'ailleurs on n'utilise quasiment plus IRC ou je me trompe ?

----------


## schouffy

> encore faut-il que le breacheur, breach..


Que le bridgeur bridge tu veux dire ?

----------


## Frypolar

> Rah oui IRC on l'utilisait énormément avec ET. Chaque team avait son chan et tu avais les chan de war et de merc. C'était le bon vieux temps.
> 
> D'ailleurs on ne quasiement plus IRC utiliser ou je me trompe ?


Ça dépend des jeux et des communautés mais oui c’est devenu rare. Après t’as souvent du IRC caché. Le chat Twitch est accessible via un client IRC par exemple.

----------


## Redlight

What j'avais fumé quoi quand j'ai écris mon message  :nawak: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Que le bridgeur bridge tu veux dire ?


Laisse les dentiste en dehors de ça !

----------


## n0ra

> Ouais tu peux parler Jazz, c'est facile de te faire carry pour avoir ton grade.

----------


## MrBishop

Bon bah on a pas réussi à garder le Diamant du Jazz hier soir. C'est dommage, parce que les mecs en face étaient largement potable, c'était presque que du gold on s'en tire avec beaucoup de kills (Sirtank, moi et Jazz dans les premiers) mais on a manquait clairement de finition. Et vous moquez pas de Jazz, y a des jours avec et des jours sans, un Diamant reste un joueur avec 2 bras, 2 jambes et un cerveau, comme nous (voilà pourquoi je pars jamais du principe qu'un Diamant est intuable / surhomme. Certes une petite appréhension, c'est normal, mais c'est pas une IA quoi).

Il nous manque juste des joueurs qui jouent... Sale en fait. C'est con à dire, mais on en parlait hier après la ranked et chez les spawnkillers, bah on a que Jazz et à la limite Mado quoi... Après sinon pour les sorties, on en fait un peu tous. Personnellement je ne fais jamais de spawnkill car je suis mauvais à ça, qu'il faut de très bon réflexes et aim (ça se joue aux premières balles). Si on regarde bien, beaucoup de plat / diamant le font et ça marche bien, même si t'en sort qu'un seul dans l'équipe adverse. Commencer un round à 5vs4 voire 5vs3, c'est hyper handicapant. Et y a qu'à voir l'effet que ça a sur nous quand ça arrive, on perd un peu de temps et ça affecte légèrement le moral.
Je sais que certains n'aiment ça et que les opinions à propos du spawnkill / spawnpeek sont différents. Mais si on veut toucher la sphère Platine 1 / Diamant, ils font presque tous ça et les meilleurs sont capable de garder une team lambda dehors pendant 20 secondes, c'est énorme sur une ranked !

Mais bon, après c'est pas des ranked qu'on a perdu 4-0... Y a eu du bon fight, c'est toujours de l'expérience perso à prendre et on s'en sortira mieux la prochaine fois. J'ai perdu mon Plat 2, mais bon, osef un peu donc ça va

----------


## Redlight

Bof le spawnkill c'est pas indispensable, après il y a certains spot où c'est OP donc ça serait dommage de s'en privé mais ça se fait punir très facilement. Ce qui manque souvent dans nos parties c'est de bon roamers, quelqu'un capable de faire perdre 2min à la team adverse et s'il n'est pas trouver peut faire une -2 voir -3 sur un flank. Il faut avoir un très bon aim individuel et une grande patiente. Ca et les personnes qui jouent sur site sont souvent trop gourmands, intule de peek quelqu'un qui campe une fenêtre à l'extérieur du batiment par exemple.

C'était quoi la team complète ?

----------


## MrBishop

J'ai pas dis que c'était indispensable, juste que c'est d'une grande aide et un mec qui sait bien le faire, c'est un atout non négligeable.

La team c'était Sirtank, Jazz, Wedgge, Manly et moi. On a perdu contre des merd*s que je bouffe tout les matins aux alentours d'une casu 
Après bon, y a plein de ptites circonstances qui ont fait que.. Manly était vraiment crever, Jazz était à froid (1ère game et en ranked) sinon Sirtank a fait le taf avec 11 kills, j'ai tryhard avec Pulse et Wedgge qui a fait sa partie tranquillou

----------


## madonno

> Bon bah on a pas réussi à garder le Diamant du Jazz hier soir. C'est dommage, parce que les mecs en face étaient largement potable, c'était presque que du gold on s'en tire avec beaucoup de kills (Sirtank, moi et Jazz dans les premiers) mais on a manquait clairement de finition. Et vous moquez pas de Jazz, y a des jours avec et des jours sans, un Diamant reste un joueur avec 2 bras, 2 jambes et un cerveau, comme nous (voilà pourquoi je pars jamais du principe qu'un Diamant est intuable / surhomme. Certes une petite appréhension, c'est normal, mais c'est pas une IA quoi).
> 
> Il nous manque juste des joueurs qui jouent... Sale en fait. C'est con à dire, mais on en parlait hier après la ranked et chez les spawnkillers, bah on a que Jazz et à la limite Mado quoi... Après sinon pour les sorties, on en fait un peu tous. Personnellement je ne fais jamais de spawnkill car je suis mauvais à ça, qu'il faut de très bon réflexes et aim (ça se joue aux premières balles). Si on regarde bien, beaucoup de plat / diamant le font et ça marche bien, même si t'en sort qu'un seul dans l'équipe adverse. Commencer un round à 5vs4 voire 5vs3, c'est hyper handicapant. Et y a qu'à voir l'effet que ça a sur nous quand ça arrive, on perd un peu de temps et ça affecte légèrement le moral.
> Je sais que certains n'aiment ça et que les opinions à propos du spawnkill / spawnpeek sont différents. Mais si on veut toucher la sphère Platine 1 / Diamant, ils font presque tous ça et les meilleurs sont capable de garder une team lambda dehors pendant 20 secondes, c'est énorme sur une ranked !
> 
> Mais bon, après c'est pas des ranked qu'on a perdu 4-0... Y a eu du bon fight, c'est toujours de l'expérience perso à prendre et on s'en sortira mieux la prochaine fois. J'ai perdu mon Plat 2, mais bon, osef un peu donc ça va


Non, non... faut pas tout mélanger.
Moi je joue sale parce que j'essaye de réfléchir,  d'anticiper  les mouvement de l'ennemi mais que comme je suis bi-classé rusher-sans cerveau cela donne un joyeux bordel qui parfois sur un malentendu abouti à un kills ou un tk.

Donc oui jouons sale, mais avec respect, pour les raclures de bidet qui veulent pas crever.

Pro tips : je constate mois de tk sur les gens qui ont des skins bien pourris suceptibles d'être verbalisés par la police du mauvais goût. Spéciale dédicace à typho... va falloir investir... sinon...

Coincoin.

----------


## ninja67

Bon, je suis nouveau sur le jeu (certains diront mauvais....), mais je veux jouer avec des gens biens et apprendre des coups de putes et surtout à jouer un peu plus "serious" qu'en pickup..... Vous me faites une place ?  ::):

----------


## schouffy

Grave, viens sur le mumble.

----------


## MrBishop

TAIN CE 5vs5  :Vibre: 

Schouffy et son vieux one tap avec Glaz  :Vibre: 
Yves qui met des têtes du turfu  :Vibre: 
Ce jeu  :Vibre:

----------


## mcgrill

Ah ouais nous en casu on a pris deux méchant 0-3...
Dont un mec qui savait ou on était tous...tirait pile sur les décales en mod preshot. Mais jamais de preshot quand on décalait pas.
Bref soirée de merde.

----------


## ninja67

> Grave, viens sur le mumble.


Kewl ! J'essaie de me co ce soir !  ::):  

Mais je suis nul hein (je l'ai déjà dit non ?) !

----------


## n0ra

> Kewl ! J'essaie de me co ce soir !  
> 
> Mais je suis nul hein (je l'ai déjà dit non ?) !


On est tous passé par là  :;):

----------


## Kaelis

Passé? C'est quand qu'on arrive svp?  ::ninja::

----------


## ninja67

En fait c'est surtout qu'il faut penser "en 3d" au niveau de l'attaque (ou de la défense d'ailleurs....), l'ennemi peut venir de partout. Ça, au début, on a du mal je trouve. je le vois en partie (quand je suis mort évidemment, j'ai le temps de regarder du coup !  ::): 
Les joueurs "bas lvl" ont tendance à suivre le décor et attaquer de manière plutôt horizontale, alors que les "haut lvl" font péter le décor où ils ont besoin d'une ligne de tir et réussissent leur coup de pute. Mais c'est super intéressant je trouve, ça rafraîchi vraiment un genre qui en avait besoin je trouve !  ::): 

Puis ça change de BF et compagnie, les poulets sans têtes qui courent dans tous les sens avec une gatling dans chaque main..... Bon.... Voilà quoi....

----------


## mcr47

Pour apprendre des coups de pute tourne toi vers Bishop pour le reste tu peux demander à n'importe qui. Sinon en OP il y a un lien vers un guide de conseils sur biendébuter.net qui n'est
 pas trop idiot même si écrit en grande partie par Shep.  ::ninja::

----------


## ninja67

> Pour apprendre des coups de pute tourne toi vers Bishop pour le reste tu peux demander à n'importe qui. Sinon en OP il y a un lien vers un guide de conseils sur biendébuter.net qui n'est
>  pas trop idiot même si écrit en grande partie par Shep.


Déjà lu, mais merci !  :;): 
C'est surtout des habitudes à prendre. Puis bon, comme d'hab, connaître les cartes quoi... Le nombre de fois où je cherche encore les (putains d') escaliers pour descendre ou monter qq part...

----------


## mcr47

Ouais et bien connaître les noms donné aux différents endroits, pour bien se faire comprendre quand on indique les positions enemies, certains ne sont pas forcément les même qu'indiqués en bas de l'écran un peu observation étant bienvenue on peut donc se faire comprendre sans problème (escalier rouge, couloir bleu etc)

----------


## ninja67

> Ouais et bien connaître les noms donné aux différents endroits, pour bien se faire comprendre quand on indique les positions enemies, certains ne sont pas forcément les même qu'indiqués en bas de l'écran un peu observation étant bienvenue on peut donc se faire comprendre sans problème (escalier rouge, couloir bleu etc)


Oui voilà !  ::):  rien que de se faire comprendre quand on donne la position d'un gus !  ::):

----------


## Wedgge

Pour connaître le nom des pièces et savoir se situer je te propose une formation accélérée en coordination avec Shep et Jazz, nos meilleurs experts logistique orientation.

----------


## Redlight

J'ai matté pour la seconde fois de la coupe de france. Et c'est pas très probant je trouve, dans les premiers matchs il y a un gouffre entre le niveau des équipes qui s'affrontent, ci bien qu'on voit des tachanka, des teams full recrues et des attaquants qui ne rentrent même pas dans le bâtiment. Pas hyper intéressant à matter.

----------


## schouffy

> Oui voilà !  rien que de se faire comprendre quand on donne la position d'un gus !


Franchement après 120h de jeu je galère toujours avec ça. Je pin et je lis la boussole (ce qui donne des grands moments d'incompréhension) car je suis une buse pour mémoriser les noms des endroits.

----------


## Kaelis

T'as qu'à gueuler "Il est là!"  :X1:

----------


## ChaosNighT

J'ai un mate qui a une autre méthode, à chaque fois qu'il a la flemme de voir où il est quand il se fait tuer, il dit "Cuisine". Ça apporte quelques situation assez bizarres parfois ^^

----------


## Frypolar

> T'as qu'à gueuler "Il est là!"


Il y a un copyright déposé par JazzMano là-dessus.

----------


## ninja67

> T'as qu'à gueuler "Il est là!"


Oui voilà mdr ! Plus serieusement, j'ai passé le jeu en anglais pour avoir le nom des pieces en bas a gauche je crois en anglois, du coup je peux au moins donner le nom de la piece que le jeu me donne pour informer les copains, mais bon, si le mec encore en vie ne sait pas de quoi je parle... Ca me rappelle une partie ou j'étais le dernier en vie et le gars me disait "parent's room", "parent's room" en boucle, je tournais, je tournais, j'ai fini par avoir le dernier gus, fin de la manche il me demande pourquoi je suis pas allé dans la pièce : mais je sais pas ou elle est ta putain de parent's room !!!! :D

----------


## Agano

C'est un peu difficile à traduire mais je crois que c'est la chambre des parents  ::ninja::

----------


## Kaelis

> Il y a un copyright déposé par JazzMano là-dessus.


Jazz balance ton RIB pour les virements.

----------


## Redlight

> C'est un peu difficile à traduire mais je crois que c'est la chambre des parents


Il y a un terme pour ça dans le jeu c'est master bedroom, le gros soucis c'est les "kids bedroom" comme sur Oregon comme t'en a plusieurs.

----------


## mcgrill

> Ouais et bien connaître les noms donné aux différents endroits, pour bien se faire comprendre quand on indique les positions enemies, certains ne sont pas forcément les même qu'indiqués en bas de l'écran un peu observation étant bienvenue on peut donc se faire comprendre sans problème (escalier rouge, couloir bleu etc)


Non mais le cache roume que j'ai mis 10 ans à comprendre...
-"Putain, il est cache roume, vas y"
-moi "meeeh"
*Lost*

On parle en Français, puis en anglais, puis en Français.
Perso j'ai le jeu en anglais, et à force de regarder des videos j'ai pris les dénominations anglaises donc ne m'en voulez pas.
Sinon le fait de nommer les choses par couleur c'est top aussi. Jaune, Bleu c'est assez cool, et finalement super bien pensé par Ubi. Il n'y a pas deux fois la même couleur dans les maps.

----------


## MrBishop

> Oui voilà mdr ! Plus serieusement, j'ai passé le jeu en anglais pour avoir le nom des pieces en bas a gauche je crois en anglois, du coup je peux au moins donner le nom de la piece que le jeu me donne pour informer les copains, mais bon, si le mec encore en vie ne sait pas de quoi je parle... Ca me rappelle une partie ou j'étais le dernier en vie et le gars me disait "parent's room", "parent's room" en boucle, je tournais, je tournais, j'ai fini par avoir le dernier gus, fin de la manche il me demande pourquoi je suis pas allé dans la pièce : mais je sais pas ou elle est ta putain de parent's room !!!! :D


Ça se dit "Master bedroom"  ::happy2::  En français raccourci, soit Master, soit Chambre. C'est la chambre des parents, là où y a un lit 2 places.
Par exemple sur Maison, la chambre d'à côté, c'est *Kids bedroom* ou "Kids" (la chambre des enfants vu que y a des peluches, des jouets etc). La pièce d'en face, c'est *Atelier / Construction (pour l'anglais construction site)*, avec les poutres et autres.
*Escalier principal*, c'est ceux qui sont à côté de l'entrée principale tout simplement. 
*Escalier triple*, c'est là où y a les 3 fenêtres sur le palier. 
*Escalier cuisine*, c'est celui qui fait la coursive cuisine - salle de muscu'.

Etc etc...
Après Maison c'est la plus simple pour décrire en un mot la pièce dans laquelle tu te trouves grâce à un environnement très distinctif (dans la cuisine de la map, tu trouves tout ce qui correspond à une cuisine... Si tu dis "Jardin", c'est que t'es c*n ou un troll  ::ninja::  ).
Certaines pièces d'autres maps sont bien plus durs à apprendre, surtout sur "Base Hereford" par exemple où y a pas beaucoup d'éléments distincts qui te permet de te situer rapidement. Mais si tu connais pas le nom de la pièce par coeur, donne quand même l'info la plus précise possible, le dernier truc que tu as vu style "la pièce où y a un lit / un micro ondes / des tatamis". Les canards ont l'habitude d'avoir des infos de merde, t'inquiète pas pour ça, ils arriveront à deviner tout seul  ::ninja::  

Tu peux apprendre les cartes sur le site http://www.r6maps.com/index.html où tout l’agencement des maps sont répertoriés. Personnellement j'ai appris sur le tas, à force de jouer, jouer et encore jouer. Même si certaines pièces sont durs à apprendre et bah c'est pas grave, tu verras que ça s'apprends tout seul à force de donner / recevoir les infos. Mais vu le nombre de maps qui sont sortis, je te conseille quand même R6 maps histoire d'avoir un peu de l'avance... Nous ça va, avec Red, Shep et les autres pommes plus trop fraîches du Mumble, on avait "que" 9 maps à la release et c''était pas les plus durs à apprendre. On les avait tellement bouffer depuis la bêta fermée jusqu'au 1er DLC (Black Ice) qui est arriver 10 ans après que voilà... Mais c'est vrai qu'avec la sortie des nouveaux DLC, les nouvelles maps sont assez déroutantes à apprendre pour des nouveaux. C'était pareil pour nous avant, quand on a vu Favela, on a pas trop fait les fiers honnêtement, ça a été une horreur à apprendre cette merde... Même encore maintenant, des maps comme Littoral, ça refroidit vite quand tu la connais pas. Surtout que la map est hyper grande, on nous a pondu des maps normal et là on nous sort une map XXL avec des pièces de partout... Bref   :ouaiouai:

----------


## Shep1

> On est tous passé par là


Toi passer sur le mumble par contre...  ::rolleyes:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pour connaître le nom des pièces et savoir se situer je te propose une formation accélérée en coordination avec Shep et Jazz, nos meilleurs experts logistique orientation.


C'est simple, avec jazz, si tu vois un ennemi, tu lui dit qu'il est dans le bureau. Il comprendra.

----------


## ChaosNighT

> Il y a un terme pour ça dans le jeu c'est master bedroom, le gros soucis c'est les "kids bedroom" comme sur Oregon comme t'en a plusieurs.


Kids fenêtre, grande kids, kids couloir. Après ça n'engage que moi mais en général, ça suffit pour se faire comprendre

----------


## Redlight

Je pense qu'a l'avenir je vais utiliser une nouvelle dénomination : escalier Z ou esca Z en raccourcis. Et c'est vraiment pas mal. En faite ça décrit la forme de l'escalier.



Parfois on a du mal à différencier les escalier (par exemple sur Banque), on demande souvent petit ou grand ? L'escalier Z c'est celui des ascenceur, l'escalier carré c'est celui de archives. On a des escalier Z un peu partout :

- maison (escalier trio)
- littoral (escalier chicha)
- gratteciel (escalier bar)
- favelas (esaclier jaune)
- etc.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Kids fenêtre, grande kids, kids couloir. Après ça n'engage que moi mais en général, ça suffit pour se faire comprendre


Je préfére, Kids, dortoir et générateur perso.

----------


## ChaosNighT

Générateur j'ai déjà entendu ouais, matelas est pas mal utilisé aussi apparemment.

----------


## MrBishop

Cette relation avec les escaliers  :Bave: 
Escalier en Z  :Bave: 
Colimaçon  :Bave: 
Escalier trio  :Bave: 
Escalier en S, Z, A, B, C, D  :Bave: 
Le boule à Wedgge  :Bave:

----------


## mcr47

> Escalier trio 
> Le boule à Wedgge


Pardon?

----------


## Kaelis

> Non mais le cache roume que j'ai mis 10 ans à comprendre...


Pareil. Le temps que je comprenne que c'est "cash" y a eu des larmes.

----------


## mcr47

> Pareil. Le temps que je comprenne que c'est "cash" y a eu des larmes.


Seigneur Jésus Marie groseille.

----------


## Kaelis

> Seigneur Jésus Marie groseille.


Comment on appelle cette pièce quand les piles de thunes sont détruites  ::huh::

----------


## mcr47

> Comment on appelle cette pièce quand les piles de thunes sont détruites


Mon passe temps favori en début de round. ::wub:: 

Confetti room?
Plus de cash room?
Macache room?
Ou alors salle des coffres, dans la langue de Orelsan.

----------


## Wedgge

Il subsiste encore à ce jour un débat historiographique virulent sur la salle dite " salle de la bourse" sur Banque, d'aucuns l'appellerai "petit bureau" pour la différencier du "grand bureau" non loin de là  ::ninja:: . 



Dans un moment de panique j'ai même entendu "salle des écrans rouges".  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Kaelis

Oh je l'attendais celle-là  :Bave: 

Jazz Manouche avec sa bourse de Plougastel qui fait 6 m²  :Bave: 



Spoiler Alert! 


Traders en bas, réunion en haut?

----------


## mcr47

Salle de la bourse ma paraît un peu agressif pour les jeunes et chastes oreilles de certains.

----------


## MrBishop

Salle des bourses pour la pièce au dessus d'open space et Salle des réunions pour celle où y a la grande table.
Généralement je limite ça à un seul mot genre «Réunion» histoire que la com passe plus vite et tilte plus rapidement

----------


## Redlight

Je l'appelle avec la plus grande minutie : bureau double fenêtre. Mais c'est vrai que "bourse" serait pas mal.

C'est comme le bureau dans le lobby c'est "lawyer's office" en anglais ou avocat en français. Mais peu de monde utilise ce nom.

----------


## Wedgge

Je n'ai pas écrit salle des génitoires, restons sérieux.




> Salle des bourses pour la pièce au dessus d'open space et Salle des réunions pour celle où y a la grande table.
> Généralement je limite ça à un seul mot genre «Réunion» histoire que la com passe plus vite et tilte plus rapidement


Salle de "la" bourse, Bishop petit coquin.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

J'y étais !!!  ::lol::  
Au final on sait toujours pas comment il faut l'appeler pour que tout le monde conprenne.
Je vote pour la bourse

----------


## Kaelis

Sinon il y a des solutions simples et ergonomiques :



R16 et U21  :Pipe:

----------


## esprex

Touché.

----------


## Kaelis

T'as pas honte?  :tired: 

Attention spawnkill en delta-10 

Spoiler Alert! 


coulé

----------


## MrBishop

> petit coquin.


 :Bave:

----------


## mcgrill

Bishop va finir au Roi René à ce rythme là.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et le petit bureau c'est bourse en Français pour certains oui.
En anglais Traders ou Stocks, pour la simple raison qu'il y a un bandeau qui court autour de la salle à l'intérieur avec les cours.

----------


## Agano

> Mon passe temps favori en début de round.
> 
> Confetti room?
> Plus de cash room?
> Macache room?
> Ou alors salle des coffres, dans la langue de Orelsan.


Ou juste "coffre", c'est suffisant je trouve.

----------


## Frypolar

> Colimaçon


Le problème ce sont les canards qui ne savent pas à quoi ça correspond  ::siffle::  Oh tiens, coucou Jazz.

----------


## esprex

Décidément, c'est un boulet ce Jazz  ::ninja::

----------


## Frypolar

Sur les informations, oui. Comme on peut pas trop se foutre de lui sur sa capacité à viser on met la dose sur le reste  ::ninja::

----------


## MrBishop

"escalier qui tourne en rond"

----------


## esprex

> Sur les informations, oui. Comme on peut pas trop se foutre de lui sur sa capacité à viser on met la dose sur le reste


J'imagine qu'il est pas arrivé diamant en visant les pieds, oui  ::ninja::

----------


## JazzMano

> Sur les informations, oui. Comme on peut pas trop se foutre de lui sur sa capacité à viser on met la dose sur le reste


Cette blague, je donne les meilleurs informations, vous n'arrivez simplement pas à les interprétées correctement c'est tout.

----------


## n0ra

> Cette blague, je donne les meilleurs informations, vous n'arrivez simplement pas à les interprétées correctement c'est tout.




1 point partout  ::trollface::

----------


## schouffy

> Cette blague, je donne les *meilleurs* informations, vous n'arrivez simplement pas à les* interprétées* correctement c'est tout.


 :Boom:

----------


## Frypolar

> Cette blague, je donne les meilleurs informations, vous n'arrivez simplement pas à les interprétées correctement c'est tout.


- Vas-y Wedgge, fais le tour, il peut pas te voir.
*Wedgge prend une tête*
- Nan mais il pouvait pas te voir.

----------


## JazzMano

Il avait une fenêtre de 2s avant que l'autre l'ai en visu, pas ma faute si vous savez pas viser et que vous continuez à jouer avec les acog's  ::ninja::

----------


## Shep1

La vérité triomphera !




> Mes bien chère frère, mes bien chères soeur,
> 
> Je souhaite par la présente vous adresser une requête afin de modifier le patronyme du sus-nommé "JazzLesBonsTuyaux" par "JazzLesMauvaisTuyaux". En effet, l'individu portant ce nom, est un joueur régulier du dernier "Rainbow Six :Siège", il est par ailleurs souvent présent dans les canaux prévus pour ce jeu. Cependant, et forcé de constater que cet ignoble personnage donne souvent de très mauvaise informations sur la positons des ennemis, et parfois, induit en erreur de jeunes agents inexpérimenté qui, devant la précision de ses tirs, boivent ses paroles et finissent mort au champs d'honneur. Ainsi, je vous saurais gré de bien vouloir appliquer son nouveau qualificatif au plus vite, et ce pour la sécurité des nouveau (comme des plus anciens et aguerris) joueurs de notre estimé communauté.
> 
> Que le boogie woogie soit avec vous.
> 
> Un ami de la vérité.

----------


## Wedgge

> - Vas-y Wedgge, fais le tour, il peut pas te voir.
> *Wedgge prend une tête*
> - Nan mais il pouvait pas te voir.
> 
> http://tof.cx/images/2017/02/18/e1ce...7fd7918794.gif


Ah non mais c'est terminé, jamais plus je lui fais confiance par excès de bonté, j'ai voulu faire le mec sympa histoire de ne pas tirer sur l'ambulance mais c'est terminé, à un autre de faire le preux chevalier pour les âmes en peine.

----------


## Redlight

Vous sous estimé Jazz, il a les bonnes infos mais en donne de mauvaise pour avoir des lapins qui attirent l'adversaire et avoir des kills gratos  ::ninja::

----------


## Wedgge

Il était mort en l'occurrence.

----------


## JazzMano

Mieux vaut être mort Diamant que vivant platine 1.

----------


## MAIVLY

wha le mec il se fait carry le diams avec des pick up et tout de suite ça compare la taille des e-penis  ::ninja::

----------


## Frypolar

> Mieux vaut être mort Diamant que vivant platine 1.


En l'occurrence j'étais vivant non-classé et j'ai gagné le round, notamment en butant celui qui s'exerçait au tir au pigeon sur ta mouille  ::siffle::

----------


## n0ra

> En l'occurrence j'étais vivant non-classé et j'ai gagné le round, notamment en butant celui qui s'exerçait au tir au pigeon sur ta mouille


Mais tu rejoues ? T'as déjà torché GRW ?  ::):

----------


## Frypolar

Ben 60h en deux semaines, j’ai pas du raté grand chose  ::P:  Et je rejoue un peu, j’ai pas grand chose d’autre à me mettre sous la dent. Les quelques problèmes réseaux sont toujours chiants mais le gameplay est vraiment sympa.

----------


## Redlight

> Mieux vaut être mort Diamant que vivant platine 1.


Mais d'après ce que je lis tu étais mort platine 1.  ::lol:: 

Et ton K/D qui continue à descendre vers la médiocrité  ::trollface::

----------


## MrBishop

Alors les canards, ça fait quoi de s'être fait ACE par le légendaire Bishop diplômé d'un doctorat «coup de p*te» ?  :Cafe2: 

Nan c'était cool hier soir, fun, un peu déséquilibré mais c'était marrant !

----------


## schouffy

Le top c'était Wedgge qui venait nous faire un point rage toutes les 10 minutes  :^_^:

----------


## Fakir Bleu

> Alors les canards, ça fait quoi de s'être fait ACE par le légendaire Bishop diplômé d'un doctorat «coup de p*te» ?


Tu peux rajouter avec option "Allez j'en fais une last!"  ::happy2:: 

Vous avez vraiment bien géré hier soir !

----------


## Redlight

J'aurais du rester juste pour le TK  :tired:

----------


## Wedgge

> Le top c'était Wedgge qui venait nous faire un point rage toutes les 10 minutes


Je me sentais compatissant envers l'autre équipe, mentalement ils étaient dévastés, Sirtank était au bord de l'implosion et puis je soupçonnais un wallhack de la part de Bishop. D'où le quasi "ace" de la dernière manche.

----------


## MrBishop

> J'aurais du rester juste pour le TK


 :tired: 

@Yves : chui trop faible mentalement  :Emo:

----------


## Redlight

En cumulant ces deux codes : UBIVP1 + WELCOME10

On peut toucher le saison pass à 18€ du coup je me le suis pris.

(On peut toucher 37% de remises sur pas mal d'article genre Wildlands aussi)

----------


## MrBishop

Et ça marche aussi avec les -10% grâce aux 100 points Ubisoft ? 
#gratteur

----------


## Redlight

Tu peux essayer, perso j'ai pas 100 points  ::sad::

----------


## schouffy

18.99€ pour être exact, merci pour le bon plan, je l'ai pris aussi.
Bizarre d'ailleurs, le paiement CB ne passait pas, alors que Paypal oui.

----------


## Shep1

Juste pour vous tenir au courant. La vérité vrai vient d'éclater sur le mumble. Personne n'est à l'abri, PERSONNE.





> Fait.

----------


## Kaelis

:Perfect:

----------


## schouffy

> Juste pour vous tenir au courant. La vérité vrai vient d'éclater sur le mumble. Personne n'est à l'abri, PERSONNE.


 :Prey:

----------


## ChaosNighT

> En cumulant ces deux codes : UBIVP1 + WELCOME10
> 
> On peut toucher le saison pass à 18€ du coup je me le suis pris.
> 
> (On peut toucher 37% de remises sur pas mal d'article genre Wildlands aussi)


LE CODE PROMOTIONNEL "UBIVP1" NE PEUT PAS ÊTRE ACTUELLEMENT AJOUTÉ À VOTRE PANIER.

Dommage pour moi  ::P:

----------


## JazzMano

On le rentre où le code dans l'appli Uplay ? Ça ne passe que par le site web ?

----------


## MrBishop

Non tu peux le faire via l'application, mais je sais plus comment
T'as une option ou un code à inscrire, cherche bien, je m'en rappelle plus trop vu que ça date

----------


## Redlight

Dans le panier tu peux ajouter un code promo

----------


## AgentDerf

Putain c'est la misère le défi de pâques 4500 pts! 
Même en faisant 4 manches, 14 kills, j'arrive qu'à 4225 pts!



Et ça c'est quand tu fais une bonne partie et que tu as du cul.
J'ai réussi un 4350 pt. Mais après a part si toute l'équipe t'aide pour que tu scannes au caméra, pète tout les gadgets ennemis, etc etc... je vois pas comment tu peux y arriver normalement.

Après j'ai pas essayer en ranked, ça rapporte plus? Le fait qu'il y ai potentiellement plus de manche te rapproche du 4500pt?
A part des PGM de ouf comme Jazz, il y en a qui arrivent à péter les 4500 et plus?

----------


## Frypolar

En ranked si tu gagnes tu devrais y arriver plus facilement. Il y a plus de manches donc plus de points.

----------


## ChaosNighT

En ranked tu prends déjà 3000 (si j'dis pas de bêtises) en cas de victoire, du coup, te reste que 1500 à faire sur 4 manches (au mieux).

----------


## carapitcho

Please all report Flanky  :;):

----------


## n0ra

Merci pour l'invite ce soir Wedgge mais j'étais déjà en groupe  :;):

----------


## Wedgge

Ah oui c'est vrai il nous manquait un petit dernier, comme ça faisait un moment que je t'avais pas vu co j'ai eu un éclair de bonté  ::ninja:: .

----------


## AgentDerf

Ah oui en effet en ranked c'est pas la même! C'est l'orgie de point! Même pour un gars qui fait 0 kill (comme SamuelSniper).



Je suis content je suis bien tombé pour du FFA, les gars était cool, et font de bon "call".
Mais putain quelle pression, tu ressors d'un match lessivé  ::P: 
Je vais m'arrêter là pour ce soir, trop de stress.

----------


## ChaosNighT

> En cumulant ces deux codes : UBIVP1 + WELCOME10
> 
> On peut toucher le saison pass à 18€ du coup je me le suis pris.
> 
> (On peut toucher 37% de remises sur pas mal d'article genre Wildlands aussi)


Ok j'viens de voir pourquoi le code marchait pas (merci la popup uplay pour une fois) c'est UBIVP18 le code, pas UBIVP1  :;):

----------


## Redlight

> Ok j'viens de voir pourquoi le code marchait pas (merci la popup uplay pour une fois) c'est UBIVP18 le code, pas UBIVP1


Chez moi ça marchat très bien, il y a aussi le UBIVP16

----------


## ChaosNighT

Aucun des trois fonctionne pour moi, tant pis ! (ou tant mieux, ça m'évitera une dépense inutile :D )

----------


## MrBishop

Nouvelle vidéo de Serenity ! The king is back  :Prey:

----------


## Frypolar

> Aucun des trois fonctionne pour moi, tant pis ! (ou tant mieux, ça m'évitera une dépense inutile :D )


Ça marchait pas sur Uplay, j’ai dû passer par le site. Désolé pour ton compte en banque  ::ninja::

----------


## JazzMano

J'ai regardé le match Vitality vs AERA, c'était pas dégeu à regarder (notamment un très beau mouve de vitality en duo arrivé de façon fortuite mais très beau à voir), y a simplement un joueur nommé Shaiiko chez les AERA qui surnage en terme de skill pure dans cet océan de médiocrité que sont les aux autres équipes...

----------


## Shep1

> J'ai regardé le match Vitality vs AERA, c'était pas dégeu à regarder (notamment un très beau mouve de vitality en duo arrivé de façon fortuite mais très beau à voir), y a simplement un joueur nommé Shaiiko chez les AERA qui surnage en terme de skill pure dans cet océan de médiocrité que sont les aux autres équipes...


Tu as un lien ?

----------


## JazzMano

https://www.twitch.tv/ubisoftfr pour suivre les matchs d’aujourd’hui, malheureusement le son est dégueulasse.

https://www.twitch.tv/videos/135748036 (à 1H55) pour le mouve des vitality et toute la vidéo pour le match entier Vs aera.

https://www.twitch.tv/videos/135748036 (à 2H00) pour voir Shaiiko en action.

----------


## Shep1

Merci !

----------


## mcgrill

> J'ai regardé le match Vitality vs AERA, c'était pas dégeu à regarder (notamment un très beau mouve de vitality en duo arrivé de façon fortuite mais très beau à voir), y a simplement un joueur nommé Shaiiko chez les AERA qui surnage en terme de skill pure dans cet océan de médiocrité que sont les aux autres équipes...


J'imagine que le Shaiiko en question fait les mêmes call que Jazz.
En fait c'est un peu comme les médecin que seuls les pharmaciens peuvent lires leur truc...

----------


## Wedgge

Il manque un post sur cette page Barbe, non ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Il manque un post sur cette page Barbe, non ?


Hein ? De quoi tu parles ?  ::huh::

----------


## Wedgge

:tired:

----------


## MAIVLY

Nouvelle vidéo de Rogue-9 qui teste ce coup-ci les *SILENCIEUUUUX*

Et apparemment les stats qui indique une réduction moyenne de 15% de dégâts est presque complètement fausse, seuls 7 armes sur les 46 qui peuvent en être équipées ont des stats affichées correctes. Même le flingue d'écho, qui est avec un silencieux permanent, n'a pas les bonnes stats...
Le pire c'est le flingue secondaire des japonais, ya une différence de *19 points de dégâts*  ::O:  en moins en vrai...

Nondédiou Ubi.

----------


## Redlight

> J'ai regardé le match Vitality vs AERA, c'était pas dégeu à regarder (notamment un très beau mouve de vitality en duo arrivé de façon fortuite mais très beau à voir), y a simplement un joueur nommé Shaiiko chez les AERA qui surnage en terme de skill pure dans cet océan de médiocrité que sont les aux autres équipes...


Shaiiko surnage chez les AERA car leur strat sont très pauvre et ça met en avant le skill individuel du coup. Mais côté aim il y a Panix et Elemjze qui sont vraiment costaud chez les Vitality.

Après y a a boire et à manger dans cette GA clairement.

----------


## mcr47

C'est pas Vitality je sais. :;):

----------


## Fakir Bleu

Needs more Exentius.

----------


## JazzMano

Coucou Shep  :Fourbe:   :Coucou:

----------


## MrBishop

Et beh... On est pas prêt, ne serait-ce que battre Jean Dorian et ses copains à la CDF 2018 si on continue comme ça.

Je passe garage : tout le monde passe garage.
Je passe serveur : tout le monde passe serveur.
Je commande un bucket KFC : tout le monde prends un bucket KFC.
Il faut pousser des 2 côtés, voire 3 côtés, 4 côtés, submerger les mecs en face... Là si on attaque que d'un côté, la défense adverse va concentrer tout leurs effectifs que d'un côté. Ça relève plus d'un combat de canards sans tête qu'autre chose... Fin je sais pas, ça me parait évident as f*ck, on est pas là pour faire un rapport de force mais être plus tactique, mobile et malin que l'équipe d'en face. C'est pas un combat de boxe où on se contente de pousser d'un côté et rentrer dans le tas.

On est trop mauvais en ce moment les gars, je vous le dis très honnêtement. Tout le monde dégringolent niveau ranked, personne ne dit rien, on se contente juste de râler : la réponse est simple, on répète simplement des erreurs de merde qu'on faisaient à la release avec notre Gold 1, on est pas capable de tenir un objectif contre des mecs moyennement bons sans en perdre 2 voire 3 de notre côté. Il est là le problème.
Je dis pas ça parce que je ressors d'une mauvaise ranked : j'en ai pas fais de la soirée. C'est simplement un short résumé des ranked que j'ai fais dernièrement et de ce qui en ressort quand je parle à Sirtank par exemple... Moi je m'en fous de perdre mon rang, j'ai pris du recul avec ça depuis. Mais qu'on perde au moins ces ranked dignement, et pas en ayant couru dans la map sans réfléchir comme des joueurs de Call Of pour déployer une nuke après 20 kills d'affilées.

Là ? Heureusement qu'on est pas parti en ranked. Si on arrive même pas à battre une team de gold avec 1 cuivre et 1 bronze en casu, on a strictement aucune chance en ranked. Sur une autre casu pareil, *3 canards* s'empalent sur une fenêtre en rappel les uns derrière les autres, malgré les calls et le meurtre du copain d'avant ... Fin c'est du jamais vu quoi  ::blink:: 

L'équipe d'en face était une team de Gold 4 qui je vous jure, sur la tête de n'importe qui, était *NULLE*. Une team qui reste à 3 derrière un bouclier dans Archives sur Banque, au niveau du coin p*te derrière les étagères, elle fait pas de l'esport, ça c'est sur. Et face à une team comme ça, devoir carry la mienne à 11 kills (le restant des canards avaient faire 1 kills voire 2 kills chacun), j'en suis pas fier du tout. Très honnêtement.

Alors oui, je parais peut-être un peu exigeant. Je "parais", car si vous regardez bien, je ne fais qu'énoncer (pas toujours, des fois je rage juste comme tout humain) pendant les games des erreurs bêtes qui à chaque fois nous coûte la partie. Mais niveau exigence, je suis rien comparé à Red, Shep et Jazz qui sont bien plus serious business et auraient triple facepalm chacun leur tour en voyant ce que moi j'ai vu ce soir.

----------


## Redlight

Je vois pas de quoi tu parles, perso on a gagné notre ranked de la soirée 4-1 tranquille Emile !  :Cigare: 

@Frypo : une manière plus simple, que celle que l'on avait trouvé, de monter devant la fenêtre penthouse sur littoral : http://i.imgur.com/DzVhYLL.mp4

----------


## mcr47

Bishop veux des tactiques éprouvées du type de celle de "la tortue à la saison des amours" :;): 





Faut pas faire nimp! Allé tous en formation! ::ninja::

----------


## Barbe Rousse

C'est sûr qu'il y a des canards qui ont pas le niveau.
Quand on voit comment les 5 d'hier (je ne donnerai pas leurs noms pour leur honneur) se sont fait ouvrir par Jazz, Wedge, Sirtank, Blake555 et moi...  ::ninja::

----------


## MrBishop

De la chance que j'étais pas là pour calmer vos ardeurs  ::ninja::

----------


## Frypolar

> Et beh... On est pas prêt, ne serait-ce que battre Jean Dorian et ses copains à la CDF 2018 si on continue comme ça.


Ah mais c’est n’importe quoi, il n’y a pas d’organisation, pas de jeu d’équipe, pas de concentration. J’ai fait un paquet de matchs classés dimanche avec les canards mais honnêtement je vois pas pourquoi on faisait du ranked. Si c’est pour jouer en mode YOLO autant aller en casu. Là dès que l’équipe d’en face à un début d’embryon d’organisation c’est mort. Comme en plus il y a un petit enjeu c’est pas agréable du tout à jouer. Le pire c’est que je revois la même chose qu’il y a un an et demi, à la sortie du jeu. En défense on laisse les drones se balader, on pose pas ses renforts, on ne regarde pas où spawn les attaquants. En attaque ça se jette sur l’objectif avec son drone au lieu de le conserver, on prend pas l’information sur les roamers et dès le spawn on court tout droit se prendre une tête.

Alors pour un joueur débutant c’est compréhensible mais pas pour des gus avec 100h de jeu. Tout ça on le sait depuis fin 2015. Depuis le temps, même en casu, ça devrait être un automatisme. À ça il faut ajouter l’évolution de la meta comme préparer les fenêtres pour faciliter les sorties, étendre la zone de défense ou encore s’insérer dans le bâtiment par une extrémité, afin de ne pas avoir besoin de couvrir ses arrières.

En 5-6 heures de ranked dimanche on a quand même eu :
- l’attaquant clé Thermite/Thatcher/Hibanna qui sort tout de suite du spawn, s’insère sans information ou cherche à tuer un spawnkiller connu. Du coup il meurt et on est dans la merde.
- le Bandit qui part roamer au lieu de chercher à contrer Thermite sur un objectif où c’est pourtant primordial.
- les Black Mirror posées seules, entourées de murs renforcés/indestructibles et qu’on ouvre directement ce qui donne aux attaquants une vue imprenable sur l’objectif.
- le duo Rook/Doc en défense ce qui nous prive d’opérateurs autrement plus importants et utiles (Smoke, Bandit, Valkyrie, Jagger pour ne pas les nommer).
- les tentatives répétées de spawnkill qui échouent en boucle.
- l’attaquant léger qui embarque le désamorçeur avec lui et se fait tuer.

Rien que la phase de préparation n’est pas au point. Pourtant c’est pas compliqué et ça demande 0 skill. Forcément le reste du round part mal. Ça me dérange pas de jouer à l’arrache mais à partir du moment où on va en classé, il y a quand même un minimum d’effort à produire.

----------


## Wedgge

> C'est sûr qu'il y a des canards qui ont pas le niveau.
> Quand on voit comment les 5 d'hier (je ne donnerai pas leurs noms pour leur honneur) se sont fait ouvrir par Jazz, Wedge, Sirtank, Blake555 et moi...




Rends toi à l'évidence Barbe t'es plus dans le game, t'es un assbeen. Fait comme moi est inscrit toi au Bishop-sensei coaching pro, pour avoir des abdos de ouf guedin et en une soirée carry la team face a du plate.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Ahah quel enfoiré. 
Une seule partie ratée et c'est la seule que t'as screené évidemment. 
Et celles d'après où j'étais MVP, ils sont où les screens ?

----------


## Wedgge

Je vois pas du tout de quoi tu parles.

----------


## MrBishop

Je savais que t'étais un mytho Barbe

*lui lance des cailloux*

----------


## Redlight

Et après on dit que c'est moi qui râle  ::ninja:: .

Je trouve qu'il y a un soucis majeur dans nos parties c'est que trop de canards se reposent sur ceux qui carry d'habitude. Et ça donne des parties comme Bishop les a décrit. Peu d'esprit d'initiative ou des opérateurs qui attendant beaucoup trop longtemps pour faire leur taff.

C'est pour ça que j'encourage chacun a faire des parties solo de temps en temps. Déjà ça t'apprend VRAIMENT à droner (et non à regarder vaguement la pièce et oublier un défenseur caché dans un coin) et à exploiter les caméras. Mais aussi il n'y aura personne pour te dire de faire péter tel mur, de passer par en dessous ou d'envoyer une grenade à tel endroit. C'est à toi de prendre l'initiative et à toi d'aider tes camarades sans attendre que l'on te dise quoi faire. Ou tout simplement détruire les caméras, perso c'est devenu un réflexe si bien que je doit faire environ 90% des caméras extérieur lorsque que je suis en attaque.

Il y a souvent des communications qui sont saturé par des infos genre "il y a un drone ici !" ou "Han je suis droné" etc... Et enfin on ne capitalise pas assez quand on repère quelqu'un, ça coûtent souvent un drone/caméra. On sait d'où viennent les adversaires mais il n'y a aucun mouvement d'effectuer pour les contrer et les surprendre.

Après là où j'ai été surpris lors des derniers 5v5 c'est le nombre de canard qui ne savent pas éviter un spawnkill. Pourtant ce n'était pas les pires spots mais il n'était pas rare de se retrouver à 3 ou 4 au bout de 20s.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Sauf quand c'est moi qui spawnkill, j'ai jamais réussi à vous choper  ::'(: 

Niveau infos, c'est vrai que ça devient vite le bordel, surtout quand il y a plusieurs morts qui donnent tous les mêmes infos en même temps. 

Ça manque encore d'organisation et d'automatismes mais c'est pas non plus étonnant vu qu'on est pas tout le temps la même équipe de 5 à jouer.

Par exemple, sur favela, étant donné que les pièces sont ouvrables aussi bien à l'est qu'à l'ouest, on perdait déjà 30s en début de round pour savoir de quel côté ça voulait attaquer.
Alors que si tu joues tout le temps avec les mêmes, tu connais les habitudes, les préférences,.. 

Mais globalement je suis assez satisfait des parties que j'ai pu faire ce week-end avec les canards.

----------


## Redlight

> Mais globalement je suis assez satisfait des parties que j'ai pu faire ce week-end avec les canards.


Bah d'après ce que j'ai pu lire ici c'est pas réciproque  ::ninja::

----------


## Kaelis

Faudrait quand même que je me démerde pour enregistrer en permanence les parties, y a des séquences qui valent leur pesant d'or niveau lose  ::ninja:: 

Au moins on se marre.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Bah d'après ce que j'ai pu lire ici c'est pas réciproque


Il y a pas eu de pseudos dévoilés. On ne sait donc pas si ceux qui se plaignent le font à propos de parties où j'étais là  ::ninja::

----------


## Wedgge

> Il y a pas eu de pseudos dévoilés. On ne sait donc pas si ceux qui se plaignent le font à propos de parties où j'étais là


Il n'y en a jamais, on les remplace astucieusement par une touche de mauvaise foi.

----------


## Redlight

> Il n'y en a jamais, on les remplace astucieusement par une touche de mauvaise fois.


Tu veux dire comme quand tu fais de la ranked solo et tu dis que tu es presque plat mais en faite gold 2 à cause de tes mates  ::ninja::  ?

----------


## Wedgge

Non, je veux dire comme quand vous faites des post plein de dépit dès qu'une défaite se présente, en vous dédouanant au passage de la part de responsabilité qui peut exister dans cette dernière. C'est tellement plus facile que d'en discuter de vive voix avec les principaux intéressés sur le mumble pour résoudre les problèmes sans sel. 

Quant a mon rank, puisque tu tiens a souligner que tu es platine et moi pas, marquant par là une éminente supériorité amplement méritée, je trouve étrange de dénigrer un joueur qui fait l'effort de jouer en solo et qui n'accorde aucune importance a son grade dans la mesure où toi même encourage cette pratique.

----------


## Redlight

> Non, je veux dire comme quand vous faites des post plein de dépit dès qu'une défaite se présente, en vous dédouanant au passage de la part de responsabilité qui peut exister dans cette dernière. C'est tellement plus facile que d'en discuter de vive voix avec les principaux intéressés sur le mumble pour résoudre les problèmes sans sel. 
> 
> Quant a mon rank, puisque tu tiens a souligner que tu est platine est moi pas, marquant par là une éminente supériorité amplement méritée, je trouve étrange de dénigrer un joueur qui fait l'effort de jouer en solo et qui n'accorde aucune importance a son grade dans la mesure où toi même encourage cette pratique.


Bah alors on est salé  ::trollface::

----------


## Wedgge

Comment il botte en touche le sieur Red, vivement le prochain 5v5 que je puisse de nouveau t'éclater avec mon deagle suite à trois tirs sucessifs alors même que tu es en râle, agonisant à même le sol .

----------


## Redlight

> Comment il botte en touche le sieur Red, vivement le prochain 5v5 que je puisse de nouveau t'éclater avec mon deagle suite à trois tirs sucessifs alors même que tu es en râle, agonisant à même le sol .


J'aimerai bien me souvenir d'une fois où je t'ai tuer en particulier mais il y en a tellement  ::unsure:: 

edit : 

Sinon CTM (champion en titre et du Six) c'est fait sortir de Pro League. Elevate et Flipside accèdent au play off et rejoignent Vertical Gaming ainsi que Ominous.

----------


## Wedgge

> J'aimerai bien me souvenir d'une fois où je t'ai tuer en particulier mais il y en a tellement *de fois ou je t'ai loupé et où je me suis fais occire par ton impériale personne (comme hier, bagnaudant la fleur au fusil tout seul) que je m'incline d'une pieuse humilité*,

----------


## Frypolar

> Non, je veux dire comme quand vous faites des post plein de dépit dès qu'une défaite se présente, en vous dédouanant au passage de la part de responsabilité qui peut exister dans cette dernière. C'est tellement plus facile que d'en discuter de vive voix avec les principaux intéressés sur le mumble pour résoudre les problèmes sans sel.


Ben on en a discuté déjà. À peu près autant de fois que t’es mort 5 mètres après le spawn en ayant pris Thermite  ::ninja::  Même sur Consulat où j’ai prévenu qu’un Jagger nous attendait, je t’avais même prévenu, toi, explicitement. T’as essayé de l’avoir, t’es mort, ils étaient garage, on a perdu. Quand tu joues Thermite, au moment où tu spawn tu sors pas, tu prends ton drone placé astucieusement là où un perso rapide va rentrer pour pouvoir le guider. Et comme t’as choisis un spawn du même côté, une fois l’opérateur léger rentré tu peux avancer sereinement. De tous les matchs qu’on a fait dimanche, je suis jamais mort avant de rentrer dans le bâtiment et on a fait un paquet de rounds. Le truc c’est qu’à chaque fois je choisis mon point de spawn, je sais par où je vais partir et donc je fais en sorte d’avoir mon drone en position pour surveiller là où le défenseur doit se mettre pour me spawnkill.

----------


## Lancelot du lag

Cette page me rappel pourquoi je ne jouerais jamais en ranked.  ::ninja::  ::ninja::

----------


## Redlight

> Ben on en a discuté déjà. À peu près autant de fois que t’es mort 5 mètres après le spawn en ayant pris Thermite  Même sur Consulat où j’ai prévenu qu’un Jagger nous attendait, je t’avais même prévenu, toi, explicitement. T’as essayé de l’avoir, t’es mort, ils étaient garage, on a perdu. Quand tu joues Thermite, au moment où tu spawn tu sors pas, tu prends ton drone placé astucieusement là où un perso rapide va rentrer pour pouvoir le guider. Et comme t’as choisis un spawn du même côté, une fois l’opérateur léger rentré tu peux avancer sereinement. De tous les matchs qu’on a fait dimanche, je suis jamais mort avant de rentrer dans le bâtiment et on a fait un paquet de rounds. Le truc c’est qu’à chaque fois je choisis mon point de spawn, je sais par où je vais partir et donc je fais en sorte d’avoir mon drone en position pour surveiller là où le défenseur doit se mettre pour me spawnkill.


Cet homme parle vrai.

Thermite / Tatcher / Hibana sont les droneurs attitrés normalement en ranked. Et ils doivent droner pour sécuriser une zone et/ou faire tomber un roamer avec comme porte flingue dans l'ordre : Ash/BB/Buck/Sledge/Twitch/Capitao. Et dans l'idéal une fois que Thermite / Tatcher /Hibana ont fait leur job, ils se retrouvent souvent à cours de drône. Les rôles s'inversent.

----------


## schouffy

Sinon on a qu'à faire deux groupes: ceux qui tryhard et ragent sur les erreurs, et ceux qui font de leur mieux mais jouent avant tout pour le fun.
Je sais quel groupe je rejoindrai pour jouer avec Wedgge et Mado moi  ::ninja::

----------


## Wedgge

> Ben on en a discuté déjà. À peu près autant de fois que t’es mort 5 mètres après le spawn en ayant pris Thermite  Même sur Consulat où j’ai prévenu qu’un Jagger nous attendait, je t’avais même prévenu, toi, explicitement. T’as essayé de l’avoir, t’es mort, ils étaient garage, on a perdu. Quand tu joues Thermite, au moment où tu spawn tu sors pas, tu prends ton drone placé astucieusement là où un perso rapide va rentrer pour pouvoir le guider. Et comme t’as choisis un spawn du même côté, une fois l’opérateur léger rentré tu peux avancer sereinement. De tous les matchs qu’on a fait dimanche, je suis jamais mort avant de rentrer dans le bâtiment et on a fait un paquet de rounds. Le truc c’est qu’à chaque fois je choisis mon point de spawn, je sais par où je vais partir et donc je fais en sorte d’avoir mon drone en position pour surveiller là où le défenseur doit se mettre pour me spawnkill.


Précisément on en à discuté, pour autant je n'ai pas peek le Jäger mais tenté le passage sachant que mes coéquipiers étaient au drone sur lui ou avaient la fenêtre président en ligne de mire. De tout les matchs que l'on à fait dimanche le consulat et le seul endroit où je me suis fais spawnkill, les suivantes: maison, oregon, yacht, et chalet j'ai astucieusement évité les balles avec Thermite mais évidement il suffit d'une fois sur une centaine pour déclencher l'ire de ceux qui délaisse les taches ingrates de jouer Tatcher ou Thermite, et ce n'ai pas toi que je vise Frypo, tu fais régulièrement l'effort de les prendre.

----------


## Redlight

> Précisément on en à discuté, pour autant je n'ai pas peek le Jäger mais tenté le passage sachant que mes coéquipiers étaient au drone sur lui ou avaient la fenêtre président en ligne de mire. De tout les matchs que l'on à fait dimanche le consulat et le seul endroit où je me suis fais spawnkill, les suivantes: maison, oregon, yacht, et chalet j'ai astucieusement évité les balles avec Thermite mais évidement il suffit d'une fois sur une centaine pour déclencher l'ire de ceux qui délaisse les taches ingrates de jouer Tatcher ou Thermite, et ce n'ai pas toi que je vise Frypo, tu fais régulièrement l'effort de les prendre.


Balance des noms ou lieu de faire preuve de mauvaise foi  ::ninja::

----------


## Wedgge

Il y a ce misérable Barberousse qui s'entête à prendre des perso inutiles et qui, non content de briser la belle unité de la line up optimale a l'outrecuidance de se faire spawnkill de façon répétée dès les cinq premières secondes.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Cf le screen de ma partie sur favela où on voit très bien que j'ai Thatcher  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Wedgge

Forcément avec un kill en 9 matchs il faut bien faire semblant de ne pas faire partie de l'équipe adverse.

----------


## MAIVLY

Je suis déchiré là... (métaphoriquement, pas avec 3.5g dans le sang n'est ce pas Sirtank)

Autant j'aimerai faire plus de ranked et tryhard comme un gros porc et autant je pense que la raison pour laquelle je joue c'est pour passer un bon moment entre canards.

Au moins les 5V5 c'est le moyen de concilier les deux, nan ? Si tout le monde met de la bonne volonté je suis toujours à fond !  :;):

----------


## esprex

Bah tu peux faire de la ranked dans la bonne humeur hein, try hard =/= on se crache à la gueule au moindre problème.

----------


## MAIVLY

Ha ouai putain !  ::w00t::

----------


## Shep1

> Bah tu peux faire de la ranked dans la bonne humeur hein, try hard =/= on se crache à la gueule au moindre problème.


Je pense aussi qu'on peut try hard, parler des problèmes et corriger si on y arrive, sans s'engueuler et être désagréable les uns envers les autres. On fait TOUS des erreurs, sinon on serait diamant. Le tout c'est d'essayer d'être content de notre prestation, pas d'être les meilleurs du monde.

Je nuancerais quand même un peu avec l'ensemble des critique que j'approuve cela dit (je me reconnais même dans certains mauvais comportement que frypolar décrit), car ce week-end on a clairement eu de bons moments de jeu en équipe, d'ailleurs je pense que les rôles et les line up à utiliser en ranked commencent à rentrer dans les esprits de chacun. Ce qu'il faut c'est mieux connaitre le rôle des opérateurs que vous jouez (en regardant de l'esport ou alors en vous inspirant de joueurs en ligne).

Autre truc, avoir un "capitaine" lors de la phase de choix des personnages est pas mal, ça coordonne tout le monde et ça permet de poser les fondement de l'assaut et des plan B et C que l'on pourrait avoir.

----------


## Redlight

> Sinon on a qu'à faire deux groupes: ceux qui tryhard et ragent sur les erreurs, et ceux qui font de leur mieux mais jouent avant tout pour le fun.
> Je sais quel groupe je rejoindrai pour jouer avec Wedgge et Mado moi


Dixit le mec qui spawnkill en 5v5 entre canard^^

----------


## schouffy

Tu dois te tromper je fais pas ça moi !

----------


## Frypolar

> Sinon on a qu'à faire deux groupes: ceux qui tryhard et ragent sur les erreurs, et ceux qui font de leur mieux mais jouent avant tout pour le fun.
> Je sais quel groupe je rejoindrai pour jouer avec Wedgge et Mado moi


Non mais buter les drones et poser ses murs en défense, ce n’est pas _tryhard_, faut arrêter de délirer. C’est la base du jeu au même titre qu’un Rook doit poser ses armures. Au bout de ta deuxième partie, c’est bon, t’as compris. Quand tu joues en ranked t’es censé t’appliquer un minimum, surtout dans ces phases où t’es tranquille. C’est quoi l’intérêt d’aller en ranked sinon ? Si tu veux jouer avec une main dans le slip ou en faisant n’importe quoi t’as le mode casual. L’immense majorité de mes parties sont en casual d’ailleurs. C’est même parfait pour tester des trucs débiles.




> Précisément on en à discuté, pour autant je n'ai pas peek le Jäger mais tenté le passage sachant que mes coéquipiers étaient au drone sur lui ou avaient la fenêtre président en ligne de mire. De tout les matchs que l'on à fait dimanche le consulat et le seul endroit où je me suis fais spawnkill, les suivantes: maison, oregon, yacht, et chalet j'ai astucieusement évité les balles avec Thermite mais évidement il suffit d'une fois sur une centaine pour déclencher l'ire de ceux qui délaisse les taches ingrates de jouer Tatcher ou Thermite, et ce n'ai pas toi que je vise Frypo, tu fais régulièrement l'effort de les prendre.


C’est moi qui ai annoncé le Jägger, il n’a pas vu mon drone. Je l’ai dit quand je l’ai vu, je l’ai redit juste avant le spawn, tout le monde est parti dans une autre direction sauf toi. Je te l’ai encore redit deux fois, surtout que je jouais Glaz, pour une fois, j’ai donc bien précisé que j’allais essayer de lui dégommer la tête. Personne n’était au drone, je suis le seul à reprendre le drone en début de round de toute façon. Et puis tu joues Thermite, t’as rien à tenter, surtout quand on doit attaquer ce point. Ce serait le dernier étage, je dis pas. Pourtant t’as avancé doucement dans sa ligne en regardant la fenêtre... Quant au nombre de spawnkill que t’as mangé, on devait au moins être à 5 ou 6 sur l’ensemble des matchs. Et je parle pas des morts rapides à l’entrée dans le bâtiment, juste des 10 premières secondes  ::trollface::  Par contre je reconnais que pour prendre des persos indispensables, ça se bouscule pas au portillon  ::siffle:: 

- - - Updated - - -




> On fait TOUS des erreurs, sinon on serait diamant. Le tout c'est d'essayer d'être content de notre prestation, pas d'être les meilleurs du monde.


Je suis tout à fait d’accord, c’est pourquoi je parle vraiment de choses basiques qui ne demandent qu’une connaissance très générale du jeu, chose normalement acquise en quelques heures de jeu. Au passage si on remonte un peu dans le topic on doit retrouver des messages de Redlight, Bishop ou toi faisant les mêmes remarques.




> (je me reconnais même dans certains mauvais comportement que frypolar décrit)


Oui bof. À part le round où t’as fait tout le tour de l’avion et ton entrée fracassante fracassée avec Thatcher sur Chalet  ::ninja::  Mais là ça faisait je sais pas combien de maps où on jouait à 4v5, souvent en perdant un opérateur super important ou le désamorçeur très rapidement, ça devenait un poil pénible.

----------


## mcr47

> Cette page me rappel pourquoi je ne jouerais jamais en ranked.


Sauf que pour certains jouer en ranked ou casu ne fait aucune différence et une partie se doit d'être gagné peut importe si les teammates y prennent du plaisir ou non.

----------


## schouffy

Puis parfois tu as rien demandé tu te fais trainer en ranked parce que tu veux pas être le relou qui dit non...

----------


## carapitcho

Le débat est intéressant, try hard, try hard pas. Je préfère récompenser Weddge d'un 10/10 pour ce placement de screenshot !




> https://tof.cx/images/2017/04/18/273...8371488.md.jpg
> 
> Rends toi à l'évidence Barbe t'es plus dans le game, t'es un assbeen. Fait comme moi est inscrit toi au Bishop-sensei coaching pro, pour avoir des abdos de ouf guedin et en une soirée carry la team face a du plate.

----------


## MrBishop

> Autant j'aimerai faire plus de ranked et tryhard comme un gros porc et autant je pense que la raison pour laquelle je joue c'est pour passer un bon moment entre canards.


On peut parfaitement concilier les 2.

Honnêtement, c'est pas satisfaisant de gagner une ranked ? Ou d'avoir donner son maximum dans une ranked et perdre dignement ? 

Moi j'ai jamais vu un seul moment où on a gagner une ranked et une seule personne n'était pas satisfaite. Tout simplement car avoir des tactiques, jouer en équipe, gagner, donner le meilleur de soi-même, communiquer correctement, c'est passer un bon moment..

----------


## Frypolar

> Honnêtement, c'est pas satisfaisant de gagner une ranked ? Ou d'avoir donner son maximum dans une ranked et perdre dignement ?


Tout à fait. C’est satisfaisant de bien jouer, même si au final tu perds. Je préfère même une partie super serrée qui aboutit à une défaite plutôt qu’une partie où tu roules sur les mecs d’en face.

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> Sauf que pour certains jouer en ranked ou casu ne fait aucune différence et une partie se doit d'être gagné peut importe si les teammates y prennent du plaisir ou non.


Malheureusement......en tout cas c'est pas ma conception de l'amusement.

----------


## Kaelis

C'était bien fendard hier soir  :Pipe: 

Et encore une fois je regrette de pas avoir enregistré les conneries pour faire des gifs pourraves  :<_<:

----------


## Redlight

Le round avec un TK de chaque côté et un suicide Fuze était pas mal, surtout que ça précédait le 4v1 avec suicide à la grenade qui se termine en 1v1.

----------


## Wedgge

Quel Tk ? Quel suicide à la grenade ? Calomnies que tous ceci.

----------


## Fakir Bleu

J'ai bien une idée, mais par solidarité je préfère me taire. ::ninja::

----------


## MrBishop

> Sauf que pour certains jouer en ranked ou casu ne fait aucune différence et une partie se doit d'être gagné peut importe si les teammates y prennent du plaisir ou non.


Oui, fin excuse moi JeTueIls... 

Spoiler Alert! 


Mais généralement tu t'énerves toi même et tu m'as planter plus d'une fois que ce soit en casu ou en ranked... Niveau prendre du plaisir, j'ai envie de te dire que c'est pas au niveau de tes teammates que ça se passe car on y est pour rien si tu te fais first kill en boucle ou tuer par un Glaz sur l'aile de l'avion, mais plus de ton côté.
Moi que mon équipe fasse de la merde, gagne ou perde, je reste jusqu'au bout. Je viens d'une simu' militaire avant Rainbow 6, et j'ai cette notion de ne rien abandonner, surtout mes teammates. Alors certes des fois je le fais en trainant les pieds, mais je reste quand même "until the end". Peut-être que personne ne prends du plaisir, mais ragequit et les lâchaient en pleine game ne ferait qu'empirer les choses.

----------


## Redlight

Patch !




> Patch 2.1.3 will be deployed on April 19th.
> Translated versions of these patch notes will be published as quickly as possible.
> Tweaks to Glaz’s scope will make it easier to know when a shot lands or misses.
> After shipping the new scope for Glaz with the Velvet Shell Mid-Season Reinforcements, we noticed that the blood splatter visual effects were not working properly. This called into question whether hits would land on the player’s opponent or not. We have also reduced the noise created by the thermal lens, which caused the yellow highlight to bleed from the edges of the character, which gave the player a false sense of where the opponent’s body begins and ends. As a result, players will be able to see much better when a hit lands and when it doesn’t.
> 
>     Reduced the noise on the edges of the highlighted enemy.
>     Lowered the contrast of the teal tint of the lens.
>     Lowered the contrast of the yellow highlight on opponents.
>     Fixed the blood splatters effect not appearing on successful shots.
> ...



Et comme on l'attendait tous, ils ont buff Glaz... Wait what ?  ::lol::

----------


## AgentDerf

Après franchement Glaz au début je le trouvé OP, et finalement on s'y fait.
En défense tu joues plus pareil, et finalement on arrive à le contrer.

Et je pense que le but c'est pousser les gens à le jouer. Perso avant je prenais jamais Glaz, maintenant je le prend nettement plus souvent, sans pour autant péter un ACE et être le gars décisif.
Après réduire la taille de la vision thermique et highlight les alliés en jaune aussi, ça suffirai.

----------


## schouffy

::wub:: 
Et nerf montagne  ::o:

----------


## Redlight

> Après franchement Glaz au début je le trouvé OP, et finalement on s'y fait.
> En défense tu joues plus pareil, et finalement on arrive à le contrer.
> 
> Et je pense que le but c'est pousser les gens à le jouer. Perso avant je prenais jamais Glaz, maintenant je le prend nettement plus souvent, sans pour autant péter un ACE et être le gars décisif.
> Après réduire la taille de la vision thermique et highlight les alliés en jaune aussi, ça suffirai.


Bof je le trouve toujours aussi péter. Tu ne peux plus jouer intelligent contre lui en prenant une micro ligne par exemple, tu te fais spot direct. Il peut trop facilement mettre la pression a un défenseur s'il avance dans ses smokes, en plus de complètement couper les rotations.

Tu fais pas forcément des aces avec mais il n'est pas rare de faire un x2 ou x3. En tout cas beaucoup plus facilement qu'avec d'autre opérateurs qui nécessite de mettre beaucoup plus en danger.

----------


## schouffy

Le truc c'est qu'un bon glaz ça doit être super dur à contrer, comme un bon BB à l'époque.

----------


## mcgrill

FIXED – IQ has the wrong nail polish color in 3rd person view.

Epique comme patch note.
Sinon Glaz bah boarf quoi...

----------


## MrBishop

Impossible de ne pas rigoler ahah

----------


## n0ra

https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...h_faceapp_and/

Faites péter vos snap les canards  ::trollface:: .

----------


## Kaelis

Encore une mode qui va passer bien vite.

----------


## carapitcho

Un petit cocktail les copains ?

----------


## MrBishop

Pink Bishop  :Bave: 
"Liqueur de framboise"  :Bave: 
Wait...

Quel genre de liqueur ?  :Fourbe:

----------


## Redlight

On se demandait ce qu'Ubi avait péter avec ce nouveaux patch :

- beaucoup de joueur ont vu leur NAT se dégradé (d'ouvert à modéré par exemple) c'est mon cas
- en ranked lors d'une victoire serré tu perds des points au lieu d'en gagner.

GG Ubi  :;):

----------


## schouffy

Le truc de ne plus gagner de points quand toute l'équipe adverse est kickée pour TK aussi je comprends pas.
Quand t'as des rageux chialeurs en face, ils vont tous se TK pour te faire chier et t'empêcher de gagner des points.
J'ai raté un point positif de cette mesure ?

----------


## AgentDerf

Moi hier j'ai 2 thermites qui ont pété sans casser le mur renforcé... reloud. C'était à chaque fois 2 murs renforcés cote à cote. Le 1ier pète bien, le 2ieme pas du tout...

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Le truc de ne plus gagner de points quand toute l'équipe adverse est kickée pour TK aussi je comprends pas.
> Quand t'as des rageux chialeurs en face, ils vont tous se TK pour te faire chier et t'empêcher de gagner des points.
> J'ai raté un point positif de cette mesure ?


Non c'est l'inverse, c'était un bug qui a été corrigé.

----------


## Frypolar

> On se demandait ce qu'Ubi avait péter avec ce nouveaux patch :
> 
> - beaucoup de joueur ont vu leur NAT se dégradé (d'ouvert à modéré par exemple) c'est mon cas
> - en ranked lors d'une victoire serré tu perds des points au lieu d'en gagner.
> 
> GG Ubi


Je doute que le NAT change quelque chose. Je connais pas de jeu dont l'affichage du NAT est cohérent avec le comportement du jeu.

----------


## MrBishop

> Non c'est l'inverse, c'était un bug qui a été corrigé.


T'es pas sur le topic de Mass Effect toi ?  :tired:

----------


## esprex

> Je doute que le NAT change quelque chose. Je connais pas de jeu dont l'affichage du NAT est cohérent avec le comportement du jeu.


Ouais, un coup je suis en NAT ouvert, un coup en modéré, je ne ressens pas le moindre changement.

----------


## SuicideSnake

> T'es pas sur le topic de Mass Effect toi ?


Je suis partout  :Eclope:

----------


## Redlight

> Ouais, un coup je suis en NAT ouvert, un coup en modéré, je ne ressens pas le moindre changement.


Bah perso mon expérience d'hier était vraiment moyenne. Genre je saute d'une fenêtre, tir sur Fuze et hop je suis téléporter à mon point de départ dans la bâtiment, ou je tir une dizaine de balle dans la jambe d'un doc avec Ash et hop il se lève me tue et il est à 60% de vie...

----------


## Wedgge

Ton chat est lent à toi aussi ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Kaelis

tgg

----------


## AgentDerf

> Impossible de ne pas rigoler ahah


Umh... je vais un peu faire le pisse froid, mais c'est moi je trouve cela un peu débile/méchant, d'aller en casual pour littéralement défoncer les gars, quand on a un tel niveau.
Bon ça dur pas longtemps pour l'équipe en face, mais c'est quand même humiliant.

----------


## schouffy

> Non c'est l'inverse, c'était un bug qui a été corrigé.


Ah ok!
je me trompe toujours sur la formulation des changelog.

----------


## Redlight

> Umh... je vais un peu faire le pisse froid, mais c'est moi je trouve cela un peu débile/méchant, d'aller en casual pour littéralement défoncer les gars, quand on a un tel niveau.
> Bon ça dur pas longtemps pour l'équipe en face, mais c'est quand même humiliant.


Et ce que je trouve étrange c'est qu'en face c'est à 80% du bronze et du silver.

----------


## mcgrill

Matchmaking d'ubi...
Le truc qui me sidère et ça nous arrive, c'est de se retrouver face à du diam en ranked quand toute l'équipe est bien en dessous de plat 2.
Ils changent tellement le cours de la partie... On le voit sur la video de Macie Jay, il ouvre à l'arrière sur avion et cale tranquillement trois têtes au pistolet. Game Over en face. 2 vs 5 avec un déséquilibre au niveau du skill.
Le système de ranked et de casu sur le niveau était débile mais il faut quand même faire un minimum attention à ce genre de point, c'est frustrant de se faire ouvrir.

----------


## Kaelis

Le classement m'a pas l'air au point sur ce jeu, en tout cas pas assez tranché et significatif.

Je veux pas ôter du mérite aux joueurs mais le platine et son chapeau en diamant ont l'air d'être un sacré fourre tout. Ça manquerait pas de subdivision pour cette tranche de joueurs?

Là ça me semble faire un "lot" avec des bons joueurs mélangés avec des joueurs excellents voire exceptionnels. Mais le matchmaking s'embête pas j'imagine, après tout il n'y a que 1 ou 2 rangs d'écart.

Sur Overwatch par exemple l'échelle est vachement plus pertinente.

----------


## MrBishop

Perso j'ai fais une casu en pickup ta l'heure avec une team full Plat et on a fumer une équipe avec 2 Diamants dedans.  ::happy2:: 
On communiquait, mais juste ce qu'il fallait, ils étaient parfaitement autonomes.

Sur la vidéo, les mecs sont simplement mauvais en face hein, rien à voir avec le fait d'être Diam.. Quand tu vois le temps qu'il met à aim avec son revolver, tu peux le fumer sans problème.
Je veux bien qu'un rush au pompe ça puisse surprend un mec, mais faire une quasi full team avec.. Un pote qui se fait descendre au pompe dans les 15 premières secondes, je sais que ça rush et je fais gaffe. Et normalement ça alerte la team qui est encore plus sur ses gardes

----------


## Frypolar

> Sur la vidéo, les mecs sont simplement mauvais en face hein, rien à voir avec le fait d'être Diam.. Quand tu vois le temps qu'il met à aim avec son revolver, tu peux le fumer sans problème.
> Je veux bien qu'un rush au pompe ça puisse surprend un mec, mais faire une quasi full team avec.. Un pote qui se fait descendre au pompe dans les 15 premières secondes, je sais que ça rush et je fais gaffe. Et normalement ça alerte la team qui est encore plus sur ses gardes


Sur le premier point je rappelle aussi que c’est une vidéo éditée. Ça se trouve il a fait 15 parties avant de tomber sur des mecs suffisamment lents pour qu’il y arrive. Pour le deuxième point, j’ai vu SixQuatre en équipe avec des potes à lui (donc pas des débutants) passer à deux doigts de perdre un round sur un rush de recrues au fusil à pompe. D’ailleurs il a fait partie des premières victimes. Une fois la surprise passée, effectivement ils ont fait gaffe et gagné mais de peu.

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> Sur la vidéo, les mecs sont simplement mauvais en face hein, rien à voir avec le fait d'être Diam.. Quand tu vois le temps qu'il met à aim avec son revolver, tu peux le fumer sans problème.
> Je veux bien qu'un rush au pompe ça puisse surprend un mec, mais faire une quasi full team avec.. Un pote qui se fait descendre au pompe dans les 15 premières secondes, je sais que ça rush et je fais gaffe. Et normalement ça alerte la team qui est encore plus sur ses gardes


Tout le monde passe pas non plus 50 heures par semaines sur le jeu pour avoir des réflexes de oufs dans toute les situations.

----------


## Redlight

> Tout le monde passe pas non plus 50 heures par semaines sur le jeu pour avoir des réflexes de oufs dans toute les situations.


Bien sur mais le soucis c'est que le MM mettent ces mecs en face de ceux qui y passent 50h ^^

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> Bien sur mais le soucis c'est que le MM mettent ces mecs en face de ceux qui y passent 50h ^^


C'était aussi le sens de ma phrase.  :;):  :;):

----------


## n0ra

Voilà un match intéressant, Team Vitality vs Playing Ducks maintenant pour la PL https://www.twitch.tv/ubisoftfr

Millenium s'est fait dégager par Gbots. 
Ma réaction ...



Ils faisaient les beaux gosses, bombaient le torse avec du taunt moisi après leur victoire contre les équipes adverses notamment au moment de la finale à la GA. Je suis ravi.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Il y a une chaîne YT pour revoir les matchs de compet R6 ? Parceque je suis pas souvent dispo pour les live en fait

----------


## n0ra

> Il y a une chaîne YT pour revoir les matchs de compet R6 ? Parceque je suis pas souvent dispo pour les live en fait


Sur le stream officiel tu peux te faire les rediffs https://www.twitch.tv/rainbow6/videos/all

----------


## Styxounet

Je trouve les lives peu agréables a regarder. La vue d'ensemble est bordélique avec ses transparences et quand les mecs passent rapidement du POV d un joueurs a l autre ca file la nausée :/

----------


## Frypolar

> Sur le stream officiel tu peux te faire les rediffs https://www.twitch.tv/rainbow6/videos/all


Il y a aussi la chaîne Youtube Rainbow 6 Pro League. Il manque les matchs d’Amérique du Sud par contre.

----------


## Redlight

> Voilà un match intéressant, Team Vitality vs Playing Ducks maintenant pour la PL https://www.twitch.tv/ubisoftfr
> 
> Millenium s'est fait dégager par Gbots. 
> Ma réaction ...
> 
> https://giffiles.alphacoders.com/251/251.gif
> 
> Ils faisaient les beaux gosses, bombaient le torse avec du taunt moisi après leur victoire contre les équipes adverses notamment au moment de la finale à la GA. Je suis ravi.


Bof bof, franchement ils n'étaient pas hyper confiant vu qu'ils avaient déjà perdu 2-1 contre eux. Et l'ambiance entre les teams de la GA était vraiment bonne enfant. Après je pensais que M allait accroché une map quand même.

En revanche le résultat des Vitality ne m'étonne pas du tout. Leur strat et leur teamplay sont à l'ouest total. Et je comprend pas pourquoi ils ont pris Border, malgré ce qu'ils pensent ils ne sont pas du tout au niveau dessus. Si on fait un bilan c'est :

- pas qualifié pour le Six
- 4 ième de la GA
- invité pour la PL où il ne font qu'une victoire très accrochée

Et heureusement qu'ils ont de gros joueurs comme Elemjze ou Panix. Car ils se reposent beaucoup trop sur leurs individualités. La plupart des rounds qu'ils gagnent c'est sur un exploit personnel. Quand on voit le niveau des Flipside dans le loser bracket qui te sortent une défense cash room sur Club House on sait tout de suite qui à bosser la nouvelle meta et de nouvelle strat.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Il y a aussi la chaîne Youtube Rainbow 6 Pro League. Il manque les matchs d’Amérique du Sud par contre.


Le youtube pour le PL LATAM : https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCFY...iSybA/featured

Et le twitch qui cast la PL LATAM : https://www.twitch.tv/ubisoftesports/videos/all (me demander pas pourquoi c'est un twitch différent). Et la chaîne qui recast en anglais : https://www.twitch.tv/mzomzo/videos/all

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> Je trouve les lives peu agréables a regarder. La vue d'ensemble est bordélique avec ses transparences et quand les mecs passent rapidement du POV d un joueurs a l autre ca file la nausée :/


Cet homme dit vrai.



Hier en rentrant du boulot j'ai voulu me refaire une petite partie vite fait (un bon mois que j'ai pas touché le jeu) et là impossible de me connecter sur les serveurs ubi....du coup je suis retourné sur le coop de ME:A ouvrir des caisses qui loot de la merde.  ::ninja::  ::ninja::

----------


## Kaelis

> Cet homme dit vrai.
> 
> 
> 
> Hier en rentrant du boulot j'ai voulu me refaire une petite partie vite fait (un bon mois que j'ai pas touché le jeu) et là impossible de me connecter sur les serveurs ubi....du coup je suis retourné sur le coop de ME:A ouvrir des caisses qui loot de la merde.


Tu refermeras la porte en sortant, SuicideSnake l'a laissé ouverte  :tired:

----------


## Lancelot du lag

C'est pas ma faute mais celle d'Ubisoft qui veut pas me laisser jouer... :Emo:  :Emo:

----------


## Frypolar

> Je trouve les lives peu agréables a regarder. La vue d'ensemble est bordélique avec ses transparences et quand les mecs passent rapidement du POV d un joueurs a l autre ca file la nausée :/


C’est très compliqué à observer comme jeu, surtout qu’il est assez récent. L’observateur doit, certes, s’améliorer mais il faudrait aussi que l’outil d’observation soit mieux foutu. Même pour lui ça doit être compliqué de voir tout ce qu’il se passe afin de choisir quoi montrer. En tant que spectateur on voit quand même pas mal ce qui se fait en défense et certaines actions intéressantes. Je pense par exemple à l’angle qu’on a sur Border pour contrer une Mira dans l’armurerie.

----------


## Wedgge

Source: reddit. 

Et une petite dédicace à notre Guyanais national  ::trollface::

----------


## Kaelis

Du coup y a un bug d'affichage dans le jeu : je vois pas le cuivre II à côté de ton pseudo  ::huh::

----------


## MrBishop

Tchoin tchoin

----------


## Frypolar

Pas con : https://gfycat.com/ExemplaryCompassionateLadybug

En détruisant un peu le mur sur le côté des Black Mirrors on a une meilleure vue.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Tiens, mon data center a été changé... Je suis en NEU maintenant (au lieu de WEU) et je mets 30 minutes avant de trouver une partie...

----------


## Shep1

> Tiens, mon data center a été changé... Je suis en NEU maintenant (au lieu de WEU) et je mets 30 minutes avant de trouver une partie...


Ça t'apprendra a être viking.

----------


## ChaosNighT

> Tchoin tchoin
> 
> http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/954996wtf.png


"Mes crédits R6 m'ont été offerts par Ubisoft"

Faut lécher qui pour avoir ce genre de cadeau ?  ::P:

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Il est que gold 1 en plus  :haha:

----------


## Frypolar

https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co..._hatches_from/

Une idée d'opérateur pas con. Bon ça changerait peut-être beaucoup la méta, c'est un peu trop tôt après Mira.

----------


## Wedgge

Une game de macie plutôt intéressante, on voit (presque) Barberousse qui spwan kill à 1:40  ::XD:: . 




Un extrait des rêves de Jazz en son sommeil  ::ninja::

----------


## Sylvine

> https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co..._hatches_from/
> 
> Une idée d'opérateur pas con. Bon ça changerait peut-être beaucoup la méta, c'est un peu trop tôt après Mira.


Ultra situationnel et peu intéressant (tu renforces la trappe de l'objectif s'il y en a une et voilà).

Faudrait que ça fasse autre chose pour être pertinent.

----------


## schouffy

ça pourrait équilibrer certaines maps genre Club de renforcer les trappes qui donnent sur le toit.

----------


## Shep1

> Ultra situationnel et peu intéressant (tu renforces la trappe de l'objectif s'il y en a une et voilà).
> 
> Faudrait que ça fasse autre chose pour être pertinent.


Pas vraiment, ca peut servir a renforcer une trappe que tu as au dessus de toi mais accessible. La différence avec un renforcement de trappe normal et celui ci, c'est que la trappe serait infranchissable tout court (pour moi).

----------


## Frypolar

> Pas vraiment, ca peut servir a renforcer une trappe que tu as au dessus de toi mais accessible. La différence avec un renforcement de trappe normal et celui ci, c'est que la trappe serait infranchissable tout court (pour moi).


Non, Thermite et Hibanna peuvent le détruire. L'intérêt est que tu peux renforcer des trappes inaccessibles et que tu peux y accrocher un gadget de Bandit. Ça oblige à repenser l'attaque d'un paquet de points. Comme Mira.

----------


## Redlight

Oui ca permettrai surtout de rendre certains site beaucoup plus viable et renouvellerai la meta. Parce que en ce moment 90% des strategies d'attaques commencent par : je fais péter les trappes.

Mais avec le design du bordel je le vois mal implanté dans le jeu, la destruction du bras ca rendrai bizarre à mon avis. Mais la nouvelle OP avec ses caltrop empoissonée pourrait denied l'insertion par certaine trappe. Faut juste voir la puissance du truc et comment s'en débarrasser.

----------


## Wedgge

:tired:

----------


## Agano

36000 points de Renommée  ::O:

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Ouais, je sais pas quoi en faire :/ Mais c'est mon nouveau pseudo qu'il faut regarder

----------


## MrBishop

> Ouais, je sais pas quoi en faire :/ Mais c'est mon nouveau pseudo qu'il faut regarder


C'est mon screen spece de teubé xD OUI CHUI PAUVRE ET J4AI 36000, TU VEUX TE TAPES AGANO ?!  :Emo: 

Ah, et regarder, on a croiser le sosie de Shep. Shep tiret bas : 



 :Fourbe:

----------


## Barbe Rousse

En effet, j'ai 50000 moi

----------


## Shep1

> Non, Thermite et Hibanna peuvent le détruire. L'intérêt est que tu peux renforcer des trappes inaccessibles et que tu peux y accrocher un gadget de Bandit. Ça oblige à repenser l'attaque d'un paquet de points. Comme Mira.


Oui, enfin qu'est ce qui se passe lors de la détonation, le support au sol disparaît par magie ?

----------


## Redlight

Le point de vue dans ce jeu...

En haut à l'instant ou je meurs, en bas le Glaz à l'instant où il me tue

----------


## Frypolar

> Oui, enfin qu'est ce qui se passe lors de la détonation, le support au sol disparaît par magie ?


Ben tu le fais tomber ou dépop. Les renforts métalliques disparaissent déjà quand tu fais un trou dedans.

----------


## Sylvine

> Pas vraiment, ca peut servir a renforcer une trappe que tu as au dessus de toi mais accessible. La différence avec un renforcement de trappe normal et celui ci, c'est que la trappe serait infranchissable tout court (pour moi).


En casu tu sais par sur quel point tu vas tomber, ça rendrait l'opérateur à chier sur ce mode.

Et puis ça n'apporte rien de neuf, toutes les techniques associées (faire péter avec une charge de Thermite, protéger avec une batterie...) c'est que des trucs qui existent déjà sauf qu'au lieu que ça soit sur un mur, c'est au plafond.
Autant supprimer les trappes inaccessibles aux défenseurs et les remplacer par des murs en revoyant un peu l'architecture.

Déjà si on peut le placer n'importe où c'est plus intéressant, ça peut permettre de renforcer n'importe quel sol ou plafond, mais ça reste un peu bof. Faudrait trouver une utilité au pilier qui soutient le truc par exemple.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Une barre de pole dance pour IQ et Hibana  ::wub::

----------


## MrBishop

> En effet, j'ai 50000 moi


sale riche
noob
fake plat
 :tired:

----------


## Lancelot du lag

Quelles belles parties vendredi!

Je débarque sur une partie en cours et je me fait directe TK par un mec que je ne connais ni d'Adam ni d'Eve, deuxième partie normale, troisième partie je tests glaz en première manche et je fais 4 kills en 30 secondes (il est bien cheater), deuxième manche je suis en god mode et fait 4 kill avec la canadienne, 3ème manche.....les défenseurs kill l'otage de rage.  :haha: 

Il n'y a pas eu de 4ème partie... ::|:

----------


## MrBishop

ahah mais putain quoi :

----------


## MAIVLY

Excellent le moment où Echo repère le drone et procède à un gracieux Tea-bagging  :^_^:

----------


## Shep1

Un Résumé des attachement de canon à mettre sur chaque arme :


A mettre en OP si JazzMouche à pas la flemme.

----------


## n0ra

https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...lcomed_him_to/

Sledge c'était plus classe  ::ninja::

----------


## Sylvine

Euuuh...
Ils sont au courant qu'il y a un personnage historique pas très apprécié qui s'appelait comme ça ?

----------


## Styxounet

Nan mais c est juste un nickname je pense, on voit un nom / prenom sur l oreille de la peluche aussi non?

----------


## n0ra

Apparemment c'est bien son prénom Thatcher 'James' Diercks

----------


## Redlight

> Un Résumé des attachement de canon à mettre sur chaque arme :
> https://i.redd.it/xu9f5ps2fity.jpg
> 
> A mettre en OP si JazzMouche à pas la flemme.


Je ne me firai pas trop à ca perso. Par exemple le muzzle brake est excellent pour le burst fire, mais uniquement pour ce mode de tir dès que tu dépasses les rafales de 5 balles tu perd tout son intérêt. Idem pour le compensator c'est très bien quand tu full comme un porc mais c'est rare. Alors même s'il est mieux sur certaines armes, tu vides rarement ton chargeur.

Je pense que les résultat sont nettement à contrasté avec plus de flash hider par exemple.

edit : je viens de matter la vidéo du mec et en plus il base ses résultats sur le recul qu'il compense. Alors je sais pas s'il a fait une macro mais il est très mauvais dans cette exercice et ça donne des résultat très étrange du coup.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Je ne me firai pas trop à ca perso. Par exemple le muzzle brake est excellent pour le burst fire, mais uniquement pour ce mode de tir dès que tu dépasses les rafales de 5 balles tu perd tout son intérêt. Idem pour le compensator c'est très bien quand tu full comme un porc mais c'est rare. Alors même s'il est mieux sur certaines armes, tu vides rarement ton chargeur.
> 
> Je pense que les résultat sont nettement à contrasté avec plus de flash hider par exemple.


C'est pour ça qu'il y a une colonne burst fire et une autre full auto

----------


## Redlight

> C'est pour ça qu'il y a une colonne burst fire et une autre full auto


Tu n'as pas compris ce que j'ai dis. C'est évident que dans 90% des cas le compensateur sera meilleur en full auto et le muzzle brake en burst. Sauf qu'en réalité ce n'est pas le cas, car déjà ces cas de figure se présentent rarement en jeu. Et en plus il base son jugement sur un tir full auto qu'il compense et donc cela amène forcément à des erreurs suivant qu'il contrôle plus ou moins bien son tir d'une session à l'autre.

L'exemple le plus flagrant c'est pour le MPX (dont on sait que le meilleur accessoire c'est le compensateur même si c'est subjectif), sur le full auto sans compensation on voit très clairement que le compensateur s'en sort nettement mieux. Sauf qu'il se foire sur la compensation de son tir ensuite et en déduit que le flash hider est mieux (à 38:10 dans la vidéo https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2fV4RQPTKD4)

Un mec résume beaucoup mieux le fonctionnement des accessoires dans ce topic :




> Attachments come down to personal preference, however I'll quickly describe what each does:
> 
>     Muzzle Brake: 40% first shot recoil, recenter a in 1/2 the time (best attachment for burst fire)
> 
>     Flash Hider: Directs Muzzle flash away from sight, and gives 40% less recoil on the 4-5th shot (best flex attachment)
> 
>     Compensator: Reduces Horizontal recoil ONLY (somewhere around 40%), this makes it best for guns with horizontal recoil (C7E, PARA, 416C, MPX, etc)
> 
>     Extended Barrel: Does NOT Increase recoil, only useful on P90, 9mm C1, and M12 (due to their drop off) THIS ATTACHMENT IS BORDERLINE USELESS
> ...

----------


## Barbe Rousse

En effet, j'avais point tout compris ton raisonnement.
C'est pas de Rogue9 le tableau ? Parceque du coup j'allais le suivre aveuglément. Mais si c'est d'un mystérieux Indien, je vais continuer à mettre mes attachment​s au hasard

----------


## AgentDerf

D'ailleurs en regardant les vidéos des PGM du net, je vois bcp de gars avec la visé laser. C'est un réel avantage? 
Ca casse l'approche furtive, mais c'est vrai que globalement la furtivité dans ce jeu c'est éviter de faire du bruit plus qu'un petit point rouge.

Pour ceux qui sont passé à la visé laser, vous le mettez sur toutes vos armes, ou seulement sur les pompes et autre arme un peu moins précises.

----------


## Frypolar

> D'ailleurs en regardant les vidéos des PGM du net, je vois bcp de gars avec la visé laser. C'est un réel avantage? 
> Ca casse l'approche furtive, mais c'est vrai que globalement la furtivité dans ce jeu c'est éviter de faire du bruit plus qu'un petit point rouge.
> 
> Pour ceux qui sont passé à la visé laser, vous le mettez sur toutes vos armes, ou seulement sur les pompes et autre arme un peu moins précises.


En match pro, les joueurs utilisent les drones et les caméras correctement, communiquent beaucoup, connaissent les habitudes et donc savent déjà très souvent si un adversaire est dans le coin, laser ou pas. Pour la même raison, si tu es sur objectif à défendre, le laser n’a pas vraiment d’inconvénient. Si tu roam ou essaie de te planquer, c’est déjà plus gênant. Après tu peux apprendre à planquer ton laser. Pour ce qui est des fusils à pompe, comme tu n’as pas besoin de placer ton viseur pile poil à hauteur de tête à l’avance (ce qui rend visible le laser), il est facile de le cacher. J’ai remis le laser sur tous mes fusils à pompe, mes armes secondaires (quand tu les sors c’est que t’es déjà mal) et certaines SMG comme la MP5(SD) de Rook, Doc et Echo.

----------


## esprex

Quel est l'intérêt du laser surtout, c'est ça la question.
Perso ce que je remarque c'est que grâce à ça je spot facilement des mecs sur une "longue" distance (mec que je ne peux entendre de là où je suis), et ça me permet aussi de voir les laser passer sur les murs, selon l'angle ça peut me donner la position de l'adversaire et donc le preshot.

----------


## Kaelis

> Quel est l'intérêt du laser surtout, c'est ça la question.


La réponse m'intéresse.

----------


## Redlight

Sur les fusils d'assaut et smg ça améliore grandement le précision au tir à la hanche. En défenseur ça permet par exemple de se débarrasser plus facilement de drone. Ca donne aussi un avantage non négligeable quand tu joues à l'ACOG et que tu doit engager un adversaire derrière un angle ou une porte, en le rushant et tirant à la hanche plutôt que d'utiliser ta visée handicapante en combat rapproché. D'ailleurs on en voit souvent combiné à une ACOG chez les pro. Après c'est utilisé mais pas sur toute les armes. De mémoire :

- ash
- bandit
- jager
- buck (surtout pour le pompe)

Mais la meta des pro est quand même assez différente de celle que l'on connait. A notre niveau ça peut donner ta position quand tu essayes de surprendre un adverse.

----------


## Kaelis

Merci, j'avais un doute sur l'augmentation de la précision à la hanche dans le dur.

----------


## Frypolar

> Sur les fusils d'assaut et smg ça améliore grandement le précision au tir à la hanche.


Et l’effet secondaire c’est que quand tu épaules, tu deviens plus précis plus rapidement.

Quant à la position du laser, c’est une habitude à prendre. Il y a un paquet de jeux qui le proposent, à force ça devient une habitude de le cacher. Tu peux aussi t’en servir pour attirer ton adversaire.

----------


## JazzMano

> D'ailleurs en regardant les vidéos des PGM du net, je vois bcp de gars avec la visé laser. C'est un réel avantage? 
> Ca casse l'approche furtive, mais c'est vrai que globalement la furtivité dans ce jeu c'est éviter de faire du bruit plus qu'un petit point rouge.
> 
> Pour ceux qui sont passé à la visé laser, vous le mettez sur toutes vos armes, ou seulement sur les pompes et autre arme un peu moins précises.


C'est de la merde et ça sert à rien, bishop (mon 3ème kill) confirmera mes dires sur cette enregistrement de toute beauté : https://streamable.com/6yua

----------


## Redlight

Oui tu peux tenter des quick scope aussi, mais il faut garder à l'esprit que la meta pro n'est pas la notre. Dans leur match dans 90% des cas ils savent qui les engagent et où.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est de la merde et ça sert à rien, bishop (mon 3ème kill) confirmera mes dires sur cette enregistrement de toute beauté : https://streamable.com/6yua


Ca date de quand ça ? Et quel rapport avec notre discussion ?

"Mado qui est dans CEO" encore un call made in Jazz heureusement que tu vises bien  ::XD:: . Faut vraiment que tu aprennes le nom des pièces ^^

----------


## esprex

> Et l’effet secondaire c’est que quand tu épaules, tu deviens plus précis plus rapidement.


À la limite c'est ça qui peut être intéressant pour fast scope, parce que le tir à la hanche... mouais.

----------


## JazzMano

> Oui tu peux tenter des quick scope aussi, mais il faut garder à l'esprit que la meta pro n'est pas la notre. Dans leur match dans 90% des cas ils savent qui les engagent et où.
> Ça date de quand ça ? Et quel rapport avec notre discussion ?


Le rapport ? Le laser sur le flingue de Bishop que l'on voit sur la table renversée. Pour le nom dirige toi vers Sirtank, c'est de sa faute.

----------


## Redlight

> Le rapport ? Le laser sur le flingue de Bishop que l'on voit sur la table renversée. Pour le nom dirige toi vers Sirtank, c'est de sa faute.


Ah oui, je cherchais justement mais je ne l'avais pas trouvé, c'est furtif. Bien vu  :;):

----------


## Frypolar

> À la limite c'est ça qui peut être intéressant pour fast scope, parce que le tir à la hanche... mouais.


Sur le MP5 ou la SMG de Jackal tu as une précision pas dégueulasse du tout avec le laser. Faut faire comme dans CS et t’arrêter juste avant de tirer. Ou t’allonger si t’as pas d’âme  :tired:

----------


## MrBishop

La vidéo date de 2 mois je crois bien. Mais bon, ça arrive de se faire spot, faut juste faire attention.. Et «c'est pas de la merde» Jazz, car le gain au jugé est non négligeable avec un pompe et ça a sûrement sauver plusieurs de nos ranked lorsque j'ai pris Pulse.  :;): 
(je parlerais pas de certaines interteams parce que des fois ça termine en ace lul)
Pis prenez pas une video pour une généralité hein, honnêtement.. Ça arrive, j'ai pas fais gaffe, voilà.

----------


## Shep1

Moi je suis plus d'accord avec Bishop. Je ne prends les lasers que sur les pompes de Smoke et Echo car j'utilise la SMG en arme principale et le pompe pour aménager et faire des trous. Et lorsque je doit tuer un gars avec la dispersion des projectiles et moindre il me semble, je peut donc les engager de plus loin.

----------


## MAIVLY

> C'est de la merde et ça sert à rien


Merci pour ce commentaire constructif bien argumenté  ::siffle::

----------


## Wedgge

Première partie de la soirée avec Barbe, Eye et Tommy, en casu. 










Le dernier ne se cachait même pas pour tricher, wallbang sauvage.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Un wallhack bien performant.
Mais ils n'ont pas pu tuer tout le monde, je me suis occupé d'un wedgge blessé.

----------


## Redlight

Pojoman, un joueur flipside tactics, s'amuse à sortir des "digest" sur youtube. Il y a beaucoup de clip de pro league et c'est plein d'humour. Je sais pas si vous aimerez mais moi ça me fait rire et ça montre un peu l'envers du décor alors je partage.

----------


## Frypolar

Excellent !

Edit : le n°22 est encore meilleur  ::wub:: 

Edit : mais https://youtu.be/f70Pj_dJ-Kw?t=120  :WTF:

----------


## Shep1

> Edit : mais https://youtu.be/f70Pj_dJ-Kw?t=120


Et encore, si le defuser bouge dans la pièce c'est fini. Au début du jeu, certains meubles/débris permettais ça. C’était très con...

----------


## Frypolar

Non mais le truc  :WTF:  c’est qu’une équipe de Proleague le pose sur la trappe.

----------


## Redlight

Ils en ont parlé lors du premier match de playoff LATAM (Kix et un mec recastaient en anglais à l'arrache). Comme quoi ils soupçonnaient que l'équipe l'ai fait délibérément pour éviter de jouer les dex le tour suivant.

----------


## Wedgge

Celui-ci est juste excellent  ::XD::

----------


## Redlight

Content que ça vous plaise  ::):

----------


## JazzMano

> C'est de la merde

----------


## Redlight



----------


## Vogel



----------


## MAIVLY

> C'est de la merde


Liste des choses qui sont de la merde, par JazzMano :
  - Tout, sauf Gothic 2
 ::ninja::

----------


## Kaelis

Bon j'ai pas regardé en entier mais... C'est juste un type qui se fait tuer pendant qu'il plant?

----------


## Wedgge

C'est écrit au début, c'est un film, _The Life of Thermite, bomb planter_. Je vais profiter du ban de *N*akazz pour le mettre dans le topic du ciné.

----------


## JazzMano

Oui : 




> C'est de la merde


- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Liste des choses qui sont de la merde, par JazzMano :
>   - Tout, sauf Gothic 2


 :Beer:   :Prey:

----------


## Wedgge

Reddit.

Une autre idée d'opérateur de bon aloi, le concept se laissera aisément séduire m'est avis.

Edit: Manly To Fast to Furious, corrigé. The cube is with me and i'm one with the cube.

----------


## MAIVLY

> Reddit.
> 
> Une autre idée d'opérateur de bon aloi, le concept se laissera aisément séduire m'est avis.


C'est cool De Crecy, mais je crois que tu t'es planté de lien  :^_^:

----------


## Frypolar

'tin, la capacité d’adaptation des PENTA est assez ouf  :WTF:  (2e round de la dernière map pour les curieux)

Les matchs de Gifu étaient bien aussi, ils ont des strats intéressantes.

----------


## Redlight

Oui c'était vraiment des bon match. Gifu est assez au dessus en europe. Mais ils n'ont jamais perfomé en LAN ça m'inquiète un peu pour les finales.

----------


## Wedgge

Bon, après moult matchs en sa présence, l'heure était venue de rétablir la vérité j'ai donc enregistré une game avec Jazz faisant ses fameux calls, à vous de juger. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PL9iMPx9CpQ

----------


## MrBishop

> Bon, après moult matchs en sa présence, l'heure était venue de rétablir la vérité j'ai donc enregistré une game avec Jazz faisant ses fameux calls, à vous de juger. 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PL9iMPx9CpQ

----------


## n0ra



----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Bon, après moult matchs en sa présence, l'heure était venue de rétablir la vérité j'ai donc enregistré une game avec Jazz faisant ses fameux calls, à vous de juger. 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PL9iMPx9CpQ


Il dis quand même ton nom plusieurs fois.

----------


## MrBishop

EGG.... mgffhfgj.. l'eggggg

----------


## Kaelis

On dit ''trader''!

----------


## JazzMano



----------


## Vogel

c'est le fils caché de Poutine avec Laurence Boccolini ?

----------


## Kryeg

> https://tof.cx/images/2017/04/28/bc8...e4931e3615.gif


Tu serais pas un espion du topic GTAV là pour pêcho mes gifs incroyables toi par hasard ?  :tired: 
Ce petit gras est magique  :Emo:

----------


## Shep1

> Ce petit gras est magique


Le gras, c'est la vie.

----------


## ChaosNighT

Tu vois trouble ?

----------


## Redlight

Quelqu'un peut m'expliquer comment Capitao à survécu : https://gfycat.com/AdventurousIncompleteHerring

----------


## JazzMano

> Tu serais pas un espion du topic GTAV là pour pêcho mes gifs incroyables toi par hasard ?


Mes gifs je les péchos à l'ancienne ok, je les prends à la source après un long contrôle qualité ok ! Et puis j'évite de m'aventurer dans la ZEP du forum si tu vois ce que je veux dire  ::trollface:: 




> Quelqu'un peut m'expliquer comment Capitao à survécu : https://gfycat.com/AdventurousIncompleteHerring


Bha il a survécu, tu le tue en tirant 3 balles max dans son entrejambe, il devait avoir - de 10HP

https://streamable.com/jlaz

(on en parle de ce call ou pas ?)

----------


## JazzMano

https://gfycat.com/ColorfulScaredGadwall

----------


## JazzMano

Vous arrivez à vous connecter à Uplay ?

----------


## n0ra

> Vous arrivez à vous connecter à Uplay ?


Les serveurs sont un peu à la ramasse.

----------


## ChaosNighT

https://twitter.com/UbisoftSupport/s...30664649777152

----------


## Redlight

> Bha il a survécu, tu le tue en tirant 3 balles max dans son entrejambe, il devait avoir - de 10HP


C'étais pas moi sur le vidéo, j'étais spectateur. Mais un 1 d'armure avec un c4 à cette distance normalement il est mort.

----------


## Raoul Wolfoni

Tjs impossible de se connecter ?? Il me faut ma dose.

----------


## carapitcho

Weddge tu m'as tué !!!

----------


## MrBishop

Faut bien qu'il fasse un kill sur le forum, vu qu'il en fait pas en jeu

#bangbang #carpediem #onlygodcanjudgeme
 :Fourbe:

----------


## Wedgge

Coucou Bishop.

----------


## Kaelis

J'ai encore oublié d'enregistrer les conneries habituelles...

Le Benny Hill avec un finish 180 marteau-gencive sur Wedgge valait le détour.

----------


## schouffy

"Et à la fin c'est l'Allemagne qui gagne Wedgge qui prend"

----------


## mcr47

Dans le genre de viscera cleanup detail ce mod pourrai être fun. :;): 



Oui bien sur c'est une connerie R6 n’étant pas ouvert aux mods... :^_^:

----------


## schouffy

Ceci dit un opérateur qui peut reboucher les trous avec du placo ce serait cool  :^_^:

----------


## Shep1

> Ceci dit un opérateur qui peut reboucher les trous avec du placo ce serait cool


Bah en défense un opérateur qui peut reboucher les trous avec un flingue qui tire des flubber (toute ressemblance avec un canard vert et totalement fortuite) serait marrant. Et surtout changerais pas mal la méta.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Dans le genre de viscera cleanup detail ce mod pourrai être fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Oui bien sur c'est une connerie R6 n’étant pas ouvert aux mods...


#old

----------


## carapitcho

> J'ai encore oublié d'enregistrer les conneries habituelles...
> 
> Le Benny Hill avec un finish 180 marteau-gencive sur Wedgge valait le détour.


haha je l'avais presque oubliée celle la !

----------


## Barbe Rousse

https://youtu.be/gouEK-_9qDk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen>

----------


## Frypolar

> 


Fixed. Quand tu utilises la balise [youtube] il faut mettre l’identifiant de la vidéo, pas toute l’url.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Ah ! Merci frypo. Préparez vous du coup, les hackers non discrets sont de retour

----------


## Kryeg

> Mes gifs je les péchos à l'ancienne ok, je les prends à la source après un long contrôle qualité ok ! Et puis j'évite de m'aventurer dans la ZEP du forum si tu vois ce que je veux dire


Nous sommes fréquentables, je le jure  ::ninja::

----------


## Shep1



----------


## schouffy

Je préfère le modèle R6S qui peut monter les escaliers sans contremarche :x

----------


## Wedgge

Reddit.

Merci de ne plus prendre Castle, cet opérateur de merde, cordialement.

PS: Alors Bishop, tu l'as perdue cette ranked ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Kaelis

Il est pas si mal Castle pourtant.

----------


## MrBishop

La ranked d'hier soir ? Nop on l'a gagner, mais on était pas classé vu qu'on était sur les serveurs US de chez Tommy

On s'est réveiller à 0-3 et on a tout rattraper, je me suis sorti les doigts du boule et j'ai tryhard comme un goret !

----------


## Barbe Rousse

C'est plus facile de jouer sur les serveurs US en ayant un ping de moldave

----------


## MrBishop

Bah ils étaient pas oufs les mecs en face non plus hein, c'était du gold, aucun plat... J'en mange tout les jours aux alentours d'une casu des mecs pareils o/ 

Spoiler Alert! 


et j'ai même pas pris Pulse de la game !



Mais sinon ouais, on a bien joué, Avion c'est pas la map qui est la plus technique de toute façon, juste toujours sécuriser serveur avant d'attaquer le milieu par exemple etc.

----------


## Wedgge

Et laisser Thermite faire le job et kill la moitié de la team adverse tout seul devant les murs de l'objectif dans soute pour se balader sur la queue de l'avion avec un Montagne et Tatcher  ::rolleyes:: .

----------


## MrBishop

Boh, t'étais dehors à couvert, pas en plein dans l'objectif non plus  ::ninja::

----------


## Wedgge

:tired:

----------


## Raoul Wolfoni

Tiens c'est bientôt normalement les nouveaux opérateurs, y'a pas encore de preview ?

----------


## Kaelis

Ça sera Hong et Kong les deux prochains opérateurs. Ça a été annoncé il y a plusieurs mois, faut suivre un peu  :tired:

----------


## Sylvine

Nan mais il veut dire qu'on a toujours rien vu sur eux.

----------


## MrBishop

Bah si, ils seront de hong kong, la map sera un parc d'attractions, les opérateurs s'appelleront apparemment Dazzler et Carltrop (?) et les gadgets des chausses trappes empoisonnés selon les suppositions.

Faut suivre un peu  :tired: 
(joke hein  :;):  )

----------


## Redlight

> Bah si, ils seront de hong kong, la map sera un parc d'attractions, les opérateurs s'appelleront apparemment Dazzler et Carltrop (?) et les gadgets des chausses trappes empoisonnés selon les suppositions.
> 
> Faut suivre un peu 
> (joke hein  )


Et l'autre avec une grenade / mine aveuglante apparemment. Il y a même des traces d'un taser dans les fichier dataminés.

----------


## AgentDerf

Oui c'est vrai que c'est pour mai, d'habitude c'est en début/milieu de mois, et on a toujours des fuites d'infos ou mini trailer 1 semaine ou 2 avant.
Ca devrait pas tarder.

----------


## Frypolar

> Oui c'est vrai que c'est pour mai, d'habitude c'est en début/milieu de mois, et on a toujours des fuites d'infos ou mini trailer 1 semaine ou 2 avant.
> Ca devrait pas tarder.


Après la finale de la Proleague comme le faisait remarquer Redlight  :;):  C’est le 21 mai je crois ou un truc du genre.

----------


## Redlight

> Après la finale de la Proleague comme le faisait remarquer Redlight  C’est le 21 mai je crois ou un truc du genre.


Oui c'est le 20-21 la finale, du coup on aura la présentation du nouveau DLC à ce moment et ça sortira certainement dans le foulée le 23.

Avec un peu de chance on aura droit à un teaser la semaine prochaine.

----------


## Raoul Wolfoni

Merci  :;): 

Pas de soucis pour les  ::|: 

Ca me fait rire  ::|:

----------


## Frypolar

Coastline qui va être jouée en première map pour la première fois  :Cigare:  Ça va être goleri.

----------


## Wedgge

Dernière manche, Quadruble hs de Penta en simultané  :Cafe1: .

----------


## n0ra

Sympa cette Caveira  ::):

----------


## Redlight

::love::

----------


## Redlight

Mais lol, Ubi a modifié le MM du casual pour qu'il se calque sur celui du ranked. Donc maintenant même en casu tu joue du rank : https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...aking_changes/

Même si c'est temporaire c'est une décision que j'ai du mal à comprendre.

----------


## Kaelis

Tant que les joueurs sont associés par leur niveau je vois pas le problème. Ces derniers temps je ne compte même plus les parties qui mélangent des mecs qui viennent de commencer à jouer et des platines confirmés.

----------


## MrBishop

Moi aux 2 ranked d'hier, quand tu fais respectivement 9 kills et 10 kills mais que c'est pas assez :

https://youtu.be/HNxkMHChBN0?t=14

 :tired:

----------


## Redlight

> Tant que les joueurs sont associés par leur niveau je vois pas le problème.* Ces derniers temps je ne compte même plus les parties qui mélangent des mecs qui viennent de commencer à jouer et des platines confirmés.*


Euh c'est plus sensé être possible. Et perso ça fait bien longtemps que je n'ai pas vu ça (depuis le dernier weekend gratuit je dirais)

Perso je trouve ça dommage. Parce que je joue en casu quand j'ai pas envie de me prendre la tête et tryharder. Sauf que maintenant je ne tombe plus que contre du plat 2-1 et diamant. Donc le casu c'est devenu comme le ranked avec l'incertitude du point à défendre.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Moi aux 2 ranked d'hier, quand tu fais respectivement 9 kills et 10 kills mais que c'est pas assez :
> 
> https://youtu.be/HNxkMHChBN0?t=14


Si ca c'est finit en 5-4 ça fait tout juste 1 kill par round...

----------


## Kaelis

> Euh c'est plus sensé être possible. Et perso ça fait bien longtemps que je n'ai pas vu ça (depuis le dernier weekend gratuit je dirais)


Je vois ça tous les jours. Peut-être un peu moins cette dernière semaine si j'y repense, mais c'est pas un truc qui m'étonne sur ce jeu (alors que ça devrait mais bon à la longue...).

----------


## AgentDerf

> Mais lol, Ubi a modifié le MM du casual pour qu'il se calque sur celui du ranked. Donc maintenant même en casu tu joue du rank : https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...aking_changes/
> 
> Même si c'est temporaire c'est une décision que j'ai du mal à comprendre.


Enfin ca fait longtemps que c'est comme ça. Perso je faisais que du casu jusqu’à maintenant, et on tombé souvent sur des gens ranked.
La semaine dernière j'ai fini mes matchs en ranked pour avoir un classement.
Du coup maintenant quand je joue en casual je trouve que le MM est nettement plus équilibré qu'avant.

J'ai l'impression que quand tu es pas encore classé, même en casual il a du mal a évaluer ton niveau, du coup il te balance n'importe quoi en face. Un fois que tu as un rang il y arrive nettement mieux.

----------


## Kaelis

> Perso je trouve ça dommage. Parce que je joue en casu quand j'ai pas envie de me prendre la tête et tryharder. Sauf que maintenant je ne tombe plus que contre du plat 2-1 et diamant. Donc le casu c'est devenu comme le ranked avec l'incertitude du point à défendre.


Et moins d'enjeu et plus de temps.

Si tu te sens forcé de tryhard en casu parce que tu es contre des types de ton niveau, c'est toi qui voit après tout. Mais pour mon niveau, je me prive pas de prendre un perso un brin exotique ou que je ne maîtrise pas pour m'amuser ou apprendre. Et les types d'en face non plus d'ailleurs. Hier soir je suis encore tombé contre un groupe en mode recrues pour la déconne et on s'est bien marré.

Les parties en mode expédié contre une bande de types qui viennent d'acheter le jeu ça m'amuse pas des masses.

----------


## PaulPoy

> Perso je trouve ça dommage. Parce que je joue en casu quand j'ai pas envie de me prendre la tête et tryharder. Sauf que maintenant je ne tombe plus que contre du plat 2-1 et diamant. Donc le casu c'est devenu comme le ranked avec l'incertitude du point à défendre.


 :nawak: 

Et le joueur casu moyen remercie Ubi d'éviter de tomber sur des platines qui veulent jouer "tranquille".
Que ce soit en casu ou ranked, c'est plus sympa de toujours avoir des matchs à peu près équilibrés. La différence c'est qu'en casu si on perd on s'en fout, pas de pression, et c'est plus vite torché.

----------


## Redlight

> Et moins d'enjeu et plus de temps.
> 
> Si tu te sens forcé de tryhard en casu parce que tu es contre des types de ton niveau, c'est toi qui voit après tout. Mais pour mon niveau, je me prive pas de prendre un perso un brin exotique ou que je ne maîtrise pas pour m'amuser ou apprendre. Et les types d'en face non plus d'ailleurs. Hier soir je suis encore tombé contre un groupe en mode recrues pour la déconne et on s'est bien marré.
> 
> Les parties en mode expédié contre une bande de types qui viennent d'acheter le jeu ça m'amuse pas des masses.


Sans allez dans les extrêmes, mais contre du gold par exemple je peux jouez nettement moins concentré et plus relaxé, en tenant vaguement un angle ou en tentant des trucs exotiques. Contre le haut du panier, c'est spawnkill à chaque round, murder hole bien fourbe, tenu de micro ligne, décal ultra rapide etc.

Le problème c'est que le nouveau MM me met uniquement contre des mec de mon niveau quand je suis à 100% (tryhard) alors que je veux joué à 70% (relaché).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Et le joueur casu moyen remercie Ubi d'éviter de tomber sur des platines qui veulent jouer "tranquille".
> Que ce soit en casu ou ranked, c'est plus sympa de toujours avoir des matchs à peu près équilibrés. La différence c'est qu'en casu si on perd on s'en fout, pas de pression, et c'est plus vite torché.


T'en fais pas la saison prochaine il y en a plein qui vont foirer leur game de placement juste pour poutrer du noob en casual si ça reste comme ça ...

Je comprend même pas comment vous pouvez valider ce système. Alors que 2 MM séparé ç'est tellement mieux.

----------


## Kaelis

L'intention est bonne mais le système n'est pas au point (les développeurs le disent eux-mêmes si j'ai bien compris, ça va être modifié/amélioré à l'avenir). Un matchmaking qui cherche de l'équilibre pour moi c'est une excellente chose. Quand c'est très bien fichu ça peut même aller associer des joueurs de niveaux un peu différents à l'occasion pour varier les plaisirs (et les enjeux, Overwatch fait ça bien par exemple). Il serait temps que ça arrive mais ils y travaillent.

J'attends un système bien rôdé, fiable et pas trop truandable (ça l'est toujours mais c'est à Ubisoft de gérer ça).

Après si des joueurs veulent être matchés avec des joueurs moins bons qu'eux systématiquement... franchement c'est leur 'blème.

----------


## MrBishop

> Si ca c'est finit en 5-4 ça fait tout juste 1 kill par round...


Un peu plus, avec certains round où je faisais pas de kill mais j'apportais ma contribution (utilisation du gadget avant de crever ou autres). On était tomber sur un Diamant, je lui ai pourris la vie le pauvre, il est tomber sur un jour où j'étais chaud et j'arrêtais pas de le first kill en boucle avec Twitch  :Coucou:  . Bon par contre il avait un sacré aim, y a pas à chier... Impossible à droner plus de 1 seconde, sinon il le fumait instant.

----------


## Redlight

> Un peu plus, avec certains round où je faisais pas de kill mais j'apportais ma contribution (utilisation du gadget avant de crever ou autres). On était tomber sur un Diamant, je lui ai pourris la vie le pauvre, il est tomber sur un jour où j'étais chaud et j'arrêtais pas de le first kill en boucle avec Twitch  . Bon par contre il avait un sacré aim, y a pas à chier... Impossible à droner plus de 1 seconde, sinon il le fumait instant.


Je plaisantait hein, pas la peine de te justifier ^^

Tu as tout ma confiance Bibish  :Emo:

----------


## schouffy

> Contre le haut du panier, c'est spawnkill à chaque round, murder hole bien fourbe, tenu de micro ligne, décal ultra rapide etc.


Ouais, donc si vous pouviez rester entre vous ce serait cool  ::ninja::

----------


## Redlight

> Ouais, donc si vous pouviez rester entre vous ce serait cool


J'oublais les bon vieux Ash rush no brain (du diamant ce midi  :ouaiouai: ). Ca ne me plait pas plus qu'à toi tu sais  ::sad::

----------


## MrBishop

> Je plaisantait hein, pas la peine de te justifier ^^
> 
> Tu as tout ma confiance Bibish


Vous avez bien entendu hein, j'ai toute sa confiance 
C'est bon à savoir ça  :Fourbe: 

 :Coucou:

----------


## Raoul Wolfoni

Donc moralité faut pas que je vienne jouer trop souvent avec vous sinon je vais me faire peter les dents à chaque fois que je joue tout seul  :tired:

----------


## MAIVLY

PIOU ! PIOU ! PIOU !

----------


## Sylvine

> Sans allez dans les extrêmes, mais contre du gold par exemple je peux jouez nettement moins concentré et plus relaxé, en tenant vaguement un angle ou en tentant des trucs exotiques.


En gros tu voudrais qu'en casu tu joues que contre des mecs moins bons que toi, comme ça c'est toi qui décides qui gagne ?

----------


## Redlight

> En gros tu voudrais qu'en casu tu joues que contre des mecs moins bons que toi, comme ça c'est toi qui décides qui gagne ?


Non je veux jouer en casu contre des mec qui ont mon niveau en casu et pas celui que j'ai en ranked. C'est si difficile à comprendre ?

----------


## Kaelis

Pour un ordinateur qui fait du matchmaking c'est probablement incompréhensible.

----------


## Bopnc

Ouais parce que bon, pour avoir commencé récemment avec les potes, je peux vous dire que c'est nous qui try-hardons comme des porcs à chaque partie pour le moment.  ::P: 

J'étais venu vous en parler, notre première soirée groupés en PvP (lvl 5 de moyenne) face à des équipes de mec gold a laissé de méchantes traces. Et depuis on a passé plusieurs semaines à devoir se remonter le moral avant d'aller en PvP parce qu'on savait qu'on avait trois chances sur quatre de tomber sur des aliens qui nous pulvérisent. Sans la cohésion et l'effet de groupe, pas mal de joueurs auraient juste dégagé le jeu. 

On commence enfin à sortir de cette phase et à maîtriser nos parties, mais tomber contre du à-peu-près-débutant au moins les premières soirées aurait pas été de refus.  :^_^: 


Edit pour Redlight : Le truc c'est que ta remarque marche dans les deux sens : les mecs qui ont le même niveau que toi en ranked vont faire comme toi et jouer plus cool en casual eux aussi.

----------


## Redlight

> Pour un ordinateur qui fait du matchmaking c'est probablement incompréhensible.


Pourtant avec deux système imperméable jusqu'à présent c'était pas trop mal sauf pendant des weekend gratuit par exemple. Imaginons l'inverse que nos perf en casu influent directement sur notre rang en ranked ça serait complètement stupide.

Mais je ne pense pas que compartimenter les joueurs soient une bonne solution. On apprend beaucoup en se confrontant à meilleur que soit. Tu le disait précédemment :




> Un matchmaking qui cherche de l'équilibre pour moi c'est une excellente chose. Quand c'est très bien fichu ça peut même aller associer des joueurs de niveaux un peu différents à l'occasion pour varier les plaisirs


Ca serait l'idéal. Que ton équipe et l'équipe adverse ne soit pas composé que de plat ou que d'argent mais un peu de tout.

----------


## Kaelis

> Ca serait l'idéal.


Évidemment que ça serait idéal. On en est loin mais ça avance (trop doucement, le jeu est quand même sorti en 2015). Un système bien fichu pourrait bien gérer des situations comme ça quand l'occasion peut se présenter.

J'ai ben choisi mon "systématiquement" un peu plus loin d'ailleurs.

Et pour ma part je ne crois pas que mon niveau "goleri" et mon niveau "tryhard" soient perméables. J'ai un tronc commun qui joue en permanence. J'ai mon niveau.

----------


## Redlight

> Edit pour Redlight : Le truc c'est que ta remarque marche dans les deux sens : les mecs qui ont le même niveau que toi en ranked vont faire comme toi et jouer plus cool en casual eux aussi.


Bah c'est pas ce que j'ai constater dernièrement. Il faut être au taquet tout le temps, faire gaffe à chaque spawnkill, anticiper certaine sorties etc... Bref c'est trop similaire à mon expérience du ranked.

Edit : et le pire c'est qu'en solo queue je doit attendre environ 10 min pour avoir une partie. Ah et j'oubliais ils ont quand même copier le seul truc tagguer "beta" du jeu. Le MM du rank  :Facepalm:

----------


## Sylvine

> Non je veux jouer en casu contre des mec qui ont mon niveau en casu et pas celui que j'ai en ranked. C'est si difficile à comprendre ?


Ouais c'est ça, tu veux que le mode casu soit le smurf officiel.

Met toi à la place des mecs en face dans ce cas là, tu joues contre des mecs meilleurs que toi, mais c'est pas grave parce qu'ils vont faire des techniques bien débiles pour rendre le tout encore plus humiliant.

Moi j'ai pas envie de jouer contre des aliens qui jouent au couteau pour me laisser une chance (mais qui repasseront sur les flingues dès qu'ils commenceront à perdre), je veux jouer contre des mecs de mon niveau.

----------


## Frypolar

> Pour un ordinateur qui fait du matchmaking c'est probablement incompréhensible.


Ben si, il suffit d’avoir deux MMR par personne. Un pour le casu, un pour le ranked. C’est comme ça dans Starcraft par exemple. Si tu vas en casu pour jouer tranquillou tu vas automatiquement avoir un MMR plus faible qu’en ranked et donc tu devrais tomber contre des joueurs qui ont, eux aussi, un MMR plus faible que tes adversaires habituels en ranked.

Perso je tombe contre des gens beaucoup plus forts en casual qu’en ranked (et ils sont bien mieux classés aussi) donc soit il y a déjà un MMR séparé soit ils font un truc un peu plus compliqué que ce que dit Epi dans son message.

----------


## Wedgge

> Je plaisantait hein, pas la peine de te justifier ^^
> 
> Tu as tout ma confiance Bibish


Putain, c'est que tu l'as pas vu jouer Twitch pour dire ça, j'ai dû lui péter les mutes avec mon Thermite pour que môssieur Bishop De LaTresne puisse breacher/bridger son pan de mur moisi, et à la gloire de sa seigneurie de se manger un kapkan derrière. Il tryhard on vous dit.

----------


## Redlight

> Ouais c'est ça, tu veux que le mode casu soit le smurf officiel.
> 
> Met toi à la place des mecs en face dans ce cas là, tu joues contre des mecs meilleurs que toi, mais c'est pas grave parce qu'ils vont faire des techniques bien débiles pour rendre le tout encore plus humiliant.
> 
> Moi j'ai pas envie de jouer contre des aliens qui jouent au couteau pour me laisser une chance (mais qui repasseront sur les flingues dès qu'ils commenceront à perdre), je veux jouer contre des mecs de mon niveau.


Et si ton niveau de jeu n'est pas le même car ton investissement n'est pas le même non plus tu fais comment ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Putain, c'est que tu l'as pas vu jouer Twitch pour dire ça, j'ai dû lui péter les mutes avec mon Thermite pour que môssieur Bishop De LaTresne puisse breacher/bridger son pan de mur moisi, et à la gloire de sa seigneurie de se manger un kapkan derrière. Il tryhard on vous dit.


Tu peux pas comprendre c'est la meta obsidienne (au dessus de la Pro League). Les mecs en face ils ont croisé Bishop et paf dans 5 ou 6 mois ils vont perdre un match. C'est un effet psychologie de déstabilisation avancée

----------


## Sylvine

> Et si ton niveau de jeu n'est pas le même car ton investissement n'est pas le même non plus tu fais comment ?


Comme dit Frypolar, deux classement séparés, ce qui est peut-être déjà le cas, je sais pas.

Si tu joues tout le temps décontract en casu t'aura un rang plus faible, donc tu joueras contre des joueurs moins bons.

----------


## Kaelis

> Ben si, il suffit d’avoir deux MMR par personne. Un pour le casu, un pour le ranked. C’est comme ça dans Starcraft par exemple. Si tu vas en casu pour jouer tranquillou tu vas automatiquement avoir un MMR plus faible qu’en ranked et donc tu devrais tomber contre des joueurs qui ont, eux aussi, un MMR plus faible que tes adversaires habituels en ranked.


Et ça marche vraiment? Est-ce vraiment pertinent surtout?

J'imagine qu'avec un système comme ça, tu tombes quand même contre des gens de ton niveau qui eux aussi sont en mode disons "pépère" donc à quoi bon? J'ai du mal à croire qu'il y a un gap significatif entre deux MMR calculés sur même personne d'ailleurs et surtout que ça se sente à ce point en jeu.

Les deux jeux sont tellement différents en plus qu'à la vérité je sais même pas quoi penser de la comparaison (importance des BO, 1v1...). Mais avoir deux niveaux dans un FPS comme R6S ça me paraît pas une bonne solution. Je suis d'accord avec ce que dit Sylvine, ça peut partir en vrille d'un round à l'autre en fonction des humeurs.

Je vois les problèmes ailleurs comme j'ai dit avant :
- Le matchmaking est toujours pas au point alors que le jeu a 18 mois ("beta" sur le ranked, sérieux?). Il serait temps d'avoir un système stable avec une base solide, qui turbine même si il y aura toujours des ajustements.
- L'échelle des classements est trop condensée. Encore une fois c'est pas pour enlever du mérite aux joueurs qui sont platine mais vu de mon niveau doré (que j'estime moyen) j'y vois des joueurs qui vont du bon à l'excellent limite brillant. Je verrais bien du diamant sur 5 niveaux avec un niveau Master en haut. Ça permettrait peut-être d'éviter que des platines se sentent écrasés par d'autres platines.
- Se foutre la pression sur des parties en casu je suis pas sûr que ça soit un bon plan et les tactiques de gros crados y en a tous les niveaux. Tout le monde peut voir des vidéos sur Youtube et se faire l'angle de tir qui tue ou le spawnkill qui fait couler des larmes. C'est pas forcément des mecs qui sont en train de suer sur leur clavier (comment savoir en plus, p'têt que c'est son état normal au type).

----------


## Sylvine

> Je suis d'accord avec ce que dit Sylvine


Ba du coup non.  ::ninja:: 

Je vois pas comment on peut être contre en fait, de ce que j'ai compris avant ça il n'y avait AUCUN équilibrage en casu, maintenant il y en a un, c'est forcément mieux.
Après que leur système soit pas au point c'est possible, mais quand bien même ça serait un truc ultra basique qui se contente de te faire monter d'un cran quand tu gagnes et baisser quand tu perds (ce qui m'a l'air d'être le cas) ça serait forcément mieux que rien.

----------


## Kaelis

> Je vois pas comment on peut être contre en fait, de ce que j'ai compris avant ça il n'y avait AUCUN équilibrage en casu, maintenant il y en a un, c'est forcément mieux.


Selon le lien de Redlight le matchmaking en casu est celui du classé maintenant. Il y a un système unique, un seul MMR et c'est ca qui le gène de ce que j'ai compris.

----------


## Sylvine

Le même système ne veut pas dire le même classement.

----------


## Redlight

> Comme dit Frypolar, deux classement séparés, ce qui est peut-être déjà le cas, je sais pas.
> 
> Si tu joues tout le temps décontract en casu t'aura un rang plus faible, donc tu joueras contre des joueurs moins bons.


Oui donc exactement ce que je disais plus haut en faite et tu n'as pas lu en faite le lien que j'ai mis




> The change that was implemented was an adoption of your Ranked MMR into the Casual playlist.

----------


## Frypolar

> Ba du coup non. 
> 
> Je vois pas comment on peut être contre en fait, de ce que j'ai compris avant ça il n'y avait AUCUN équilibrage en casu, maintenant il y en a un, c'est forcément mieux.
> Après que leur système soit pas au point c'est possible, mais quand bien même ça serait un truc ultra basique qui se contente de te faire monter d'un cran quand tu gagnes et baisser quand tu perds (ce qui m'a l'air d'être le cas) ça serait forcément mieux que rien.


Si si il y avait un équilibrage, probablement basé sur le niveau d’expérience. Ça se voyait quand un nouveau nous rejoignait pour jouer, on tombait contre des bas niveaux chose rarissime habituellement.

- - - Updated - - -




> Le même système ne veut pas dire le même classement.


Tel que décrit par Epi ils utilisent bien le même classement.

----------


## Sylvine

> Si si il y avait un équilibrage, probablement basé sur le niveau d’expérience. Ça se voyait quand un nouveau nous rejoignait pour jouer, on tombait contre des bas niveaux chose rarissime habituellement.


Mouais, il devait être un peu laxiste alors, parce que même en se basant que sur le niveau des joueurs j'ai déjà vu des trucs aberrants.


Si c'est le même classement pour les deux modes c'est effectivement stupide.

----------


## PaulPoy

> T'en fais pas la saison prochaine il y en a plein qui vont foirer leur game de placement juste pour poutrer du noob en casual si ça reste comme ça ...


Si ya 3 pélos assez tordus pour faire ça (ce que je ne doute point), ce n'est pas bien grave.
Mais c'est bien de tenter d'équilibrer le casu, qq soit le système.

----------


## MAIVLY

Mais attendez... Si je comprends bien, cela veut dire que la seule façon d'évoluer dans le classement casual, c'est de jouer en classé ?
 ::blink::  Dafuq Ubi

----------


## Wedgge

Une vidéo de Macie sur Maison qui montre a quel point elle est déséquilibrée en faveur des attaquants, plutôt instructif comme d'habitude.

----------


## Frypolar

'tin, je viens de me rendre compte que j’avais le _temporal filtering_ activé dans le jeu. Tu m’étonnes que je voyais que dalle  :tired:

----------


## Redlight

C'est pas bien ?

----------


## Frypolar

Ben le jeu est rendu à la moitié de ta résolution donc c’est super flou.

----------


## Wedgge

About ESL, Racism, Transparency and Consistency, un pavé plutôt intéressant sur la politique des ESL concernant les dérives des joueurs pro, hors et en compétition.

----------


## carapitcho

> Une vidéo de Macie sur Maison qui montre a quel point elle est déséquilibrée en faveur des attaquants, plutôt instructif comme d'habitude.


Franchement en face y a pas grand chose. Le mec rush sans drone, y a jamais quelqu'un qui l'attend "coin pute" ou ailleurs. Le seul coup de pas de chatte, c'est quand il drop depuis la trappe et qu'il se fait sortir par Rook. Mais bon là il l'a cherché.

----------


## Frypolar

> About ESL, Racism, Transparency and Consistency, un pavé plutôt intéressant sur la politique des ESL concernant les dérives des joueurs pro, hors et en compétition.


T’as lu le message ? Parce que c’est pas le sujet du tout. Le sujet, et c’est pas la première fois, c’est l’incompétence de l’ESL pour établir des règles, les communiquer, les faire respecter et surtout les respecter. Et c’est pas propre à R6S.

----------


## MrBishop

Qui pour une game là maintenant ? Y a déjà Malotru & moi

----------


## Redlight

> T’as lu le message ? Parce que c’est pas le sujet du tout. Le sujet, et c’est pas la première fois, c’est l’incompétence de l’ESL pour établir des règles, les communiquer, les faire respecter et surtout les respecter. Et c’est pas propre à R6S.


Perso quand j'ai vu le pavé, j'ai pas lu mais je me doutais que ça parlait de l'incompétence de l'ESL. Ils ont vraiment un gros problème avec leur admin. J'avais lu l'histoire du leader Onslaught en PL et c'était assez hallucinant.

----------


## Wedgge

> T’as lu le message ? Parce que c’est pas le sujet du tout. Le sujet, et c’est pas la première fois, c’est l’incompétence de l’ESL pour établir des règles, les communiquer, les faire respecter et surtout les respecter. Et c’est pas propre à R6S.


Mais, mais c'est ce que j'ai dis non  ::'(:  ? C'est sans doute les termes "politique des ESL" qui peuvent être sujet à méprise, mais effectivement ça parle bien de l'incompétence de l'organisation cf. l'affaire Clever (CPC a justement fait un papier sur ça dans le numéro de DOOM).

----------


## MrBishop

Un last pour des games nocturnes (owi) ? Y a déjà Red, Frypo, Sirtank & moua

----------


## MrBishop

Pourquoi jouer à 5 quand on peut gagner à 3 ? 





 :Coucou:

----------


## carapitcho

Pourquoi faire des kills quand on peut droner ?  :^_^:

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Pourquoi faire des kills quand on peut droner ?


MERCI !
 :Cigare:

----------


## Shep1

> Pourquoi faire des kills quand on peut droner ?


Ça devrais être une des phrases de Echo en défense !

----------


## Redlight

Certainement le mouve de la saison en Pro League : https://clips.twitch.tv/SpeedyImpossibleKuduKeepo

"Play of the game" comme qui dirait dans Overwatch ^^.

----------


## MrBishop

Noted en PLS avec Ash quand il drop de la trappe ahahahah, la tête qu'il se prend

Sachant que "Pain" veut dire "douleur" en français hum... Ça prend tout son sens là  :Fourbe:

----------


## Redlight

> Noted en PLS avec Ash quand il drop de la trappe ahahahah, la tête qu'il se prend
> 
> Sachant que "Pain" veut dire "douleur" en français hum... Ça prend tout son sens là


Noted a été très mauvais globalement sur toute la game. 

Et je comprend pas trop le format ESL, la région LatAm est la seule à n'avoir que 2 qualifiés (au lieu de 3) pour Kato. Et leur match décisif c'est joué en Bo5 au lieu de Bo3.

----------


## Frypolar

Les deux qualifiés ça se comprend. Il en faut 8 au final donc tu peux pas retenir 3 équipes par région et, comme la région LatAm n’a que des équipes Brésiliennes, ça me parait pas déconnant que ce soit la région désavantagée histoire que la répartition par pays soit pas complètement pétée. S’ils étaient très au-dessus, comme la Corée dans Starcraft, ce serait plus discutable.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Encore des médaillons cette semaine pour les défis :
-médaillon de Smoke : gagner 20 rounds en SAS
-médaillon de Kaplan (the machingun guy) : gagner 20 rounds en Spetsnaz

----------


## Wedgge

À voir et surtout à écouter.

----------


## Redlight

> À voir et surtout à écouter.


Ouais le gros soucis avec Glaz c'est sa capacité à progresser *dans* la smoke. Qu'ils aient introduit un opérateur capable de couvrir ses partenaires de manière optimale ça ne me dérange pas. Mais il excelle aussi dans le push et la prise de position c'est stupide. Un peu comme BB à une époque qui était doué dans les deux domaines et Ubi a mis des mois à reconnaître son erreur.

Il faudrait faire en sorte qu'il puisse voir à travers les smokes mais pas quand il est dedans.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

C'est plus le jaune fluo que la possibilité de voir à travers les smoke qui me gène moi.

----------


## esprex

Ouais, mettons du rouge.

 ::trollface::

----------


## MrBishop

J'vais ptetre jouer Hibana plus souvent moi..  :Fourbe:

----------


## Frypolar

http://imgur.com/gallery/pseA6QX

Les drones peuvent aller dans le faux plafond des bureaux des gardes côtes sur Kanal.

Bonus : https://clips.twitch.tv/NurturingChi...MPEnergyCherry

----------


## schouffy

> C'est plus le jaune fluo que la possibilité de voir à travers les smoke qui me gène moi.


ça me "gène" pas personnellement car j'adore jouer Glaz, mais je trouve aussi que smoke ou pas, Glaz reste OP.
Si on lui enlève la capacité de voir à travers les smoke, on arrêtera de lancer des smokes, mais on pourra toujours tenir des lignes de malade et pourrir les défenseurs qui peuvent pas faire grand chose. Comme BB à l'époque.
Certes si le Glaz est imprudent/inattentif/malchanceux il peut se prendre un HS sur une ligne qu'il couvre, ou se faire flanker, mais c'est toujours possible de trouver un point relativement safe qui permet de vraiment faire en sorte que si les défenseurs passent devant lui, ils meurent.
Je trouve qu'un jeu qui te fait mourir parce que t'as pas bien vu un vieux gars allongé dans une zone d'ombre d'une map hyper chargée, c'est totalement inintéressant, donc je suis très content d'avoir cette option, et idéalement j'aimerais que leur mécanique d'équilibrage soit d'améliorer la lisibilité pour tout le monde (allez, et peut-être la diminuer un peu pour Glaz  ::ninja:: ).

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Ah oui, l'augmenter pour tout le monde pourquoi pas.
Mais quand depuis 1 an 1/2 ça râle qu'avec les effets de lumimère et tout on se fait tuer parcequ'on voit rien alors que l'adversaire nous voit clairement et que là on nous fout un glaz qui voit en jaune fluo peu importe les conditions, c'est un peu abusé.

----------


## Redlight

Des fonds d'écran qui claquent :

http://imgur.com/a/SbowJ
https://imgur.com/a/HBHnN

----------


## Wedgge

Aujourd'hui j'ai eu droit à un call fantastique sur maison :"Vas y bute le, il est à côté de la plante".  :tired:  

L'ennemi est mort mais j'ai pas trouvé le ficus.

----------


## MrBishop

> Aujourd'hui j'ai eu droit à un call fantastique sur maison :"Vas y bute le, il est à côté de la plante".


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PL9iMPx9CpQ

----------


## AgentDerf

> https://i.redd.it/22r6bah7phwy.jpg
> 
> J'vais ptetre jouer Hibana plus souvent moi..


Franchement ils font pas le poids par rapport à des vrai cosplayer :

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/66...1#post10853982

 ::ninja::

----------


## MrBishop

T'as pas la tête penchée du bon côté Derf !  ::happy2::

----------


## Redlight

Des détails sur les améliorations à venir : https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/f...m:153-76770-32

Le prochain DLC est reporté en revanche.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Depuis cette semaine c'est la galère pour jouer chez moi. 
Je suis bloqué sur cet écran à chaque fois.
Le seul moyen de lancer le jeu c'est de réinstaller Uplay.

Si jamais quelqu'un à une piste là dessus, ça serait bien sympa

----------


## Wedgge

D'accord donc si on traduit correctement ça donne : " Désolé mes petits lapins mais notre jeu est tellement broken qu'on stop tout et on tente de boucher les trous ni vu ni connu et pour votre saison pass et ben on vous a bien niqué (comme Blitz hihihi), Bisous d'amour".  ::ninja::

----------


## Shep1

Je trouve ça à la fois bien, mais aussi un peu tard pour se rendre compte qu'il fallait vraiment bosser sur cet aspect du jeu. Du coup un carte promis en DLC passe à la trappe (celle des polonais très certainement). J'attends impatiemment de voir si cette opération Health va porter de réelles améliorations techniques, par ce que pour l'instant même s'ils ont bougé, un grand parcours reste à faire...

----------


## Kaelis

> D'accord donc si on traduit correctement ça donne : " Désolé mes petits lapins mais notre jeu est tellement broken qu'on stop tout et on tente de boucher les trous ni vu ni connu et pour votre saison pass et ben on vous a bien niqué (comme Blitz hihihi), Bisous d'amour". 
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/05/11/496...ebed9e7.md.jpg


Dites moi que c'est un fake.

edit : https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/e...eration-health bon je suis perplexe.

----------


## Frypolar

> Je trouve ça à la fois bien, mais aussi un peu tard pour se rendre compte qu'il fallait vraiment bosser sur cet aspect du jeu. Du coup un carte promis en DLC passe à la trappe (celle des polonais très certainement). J'attends impatiemment de voir si cette opération Health va porter de réelles améliorations techniques, par ce que pour l'instant même s'ils ont bougé, un grand parcours reste à faire...


C’est ça. Je comprends mais c’est un peu tard pour l’annoncer et surtout ils ont pas interêt à se rater sinon la réputation du jeu va en prendre un coup.

----------


## Shep1

> *Why are you making this decision now instead of earlier?*
> While we have been working diligently on improving the health of the game, we were not satisfied with the pace at which we were able to deliver major improvements and fixes. So we are dedicating an entire Season to both eliminating the highest priority issues and restructuring for a more sustainable update pipeline. This will allow us to deploy fixes that have the highest impact possible without putting undue pressure on the development team to deliver both gameplay content and major health improvements. Basically, we are prioritizing health this season.


Source

----------


## Frypolar

> Source


T’es bourré ou quoi ?  :tired:  Le lien a été donné deux fois. On est jeudi mais là c’est un peu tôt comme même.

----------


## Redlight

> T’es bourré ou quoi ?  Le lien a été donné deux fois. On est jeudi mais là c’est un peu tôt comme même.


C'est la FAQ et c'est bien la map polonaise qui passe à la trappe.

Disons que je suis déçu du timing. Il nous ont annoncé au Six qu'ils bosserait sur la santé du jeu et jusqu'à présent on a vu walou ! Et là ils se réveillent en bousculant le planning. J'veux dire le TTS c'est une vaste blague pour le moment. Ils n'auraient pas pu mettre à profit le temps depuis le six pour mettre en place au moins 1 des améliorations ?

----------


## Shep1

> T’es bourré ou quoi ?  Le lien a été donné deux fois. On est jeudi mais là c’est un peu tôt comme même.


Non, comme dit redlight c'est la FAQ. Ce serait pas toi qui serait bourré par hasard ?  :tired:

----------


## Frypolar

Non mais la FAQ c’est l’autre article avec une question avant chaque paragraphe...

----------


## Shep1

> Non mais la FAQ c’est l’autre article avec une question avant chaque paragraphe...


Tu pinaille.

----------


## n0ra

Après les chats, les chiens



- - - Mise à jour - - -

Le premier pilier j'ai encore envie d'y croire notamment le point numéro 3  ::ninja:: .

----------


## n0ra

Il bluff ?  ::XD::

----------


## Redlight

> Il bluff ?


Mais oui








Il oublie de préciser qu'on veut des skins aussi !

----------


## n0ra

Haha  :Facepalm:

----------


## Frypolar

:haha:

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Les smoke et les destruction server based ça serait pas mal. C'est toujours frustrant de se rendre compte sur la killcam que le mec te vois parfaitement car il te HS no prob, mais qu'il y a quand même un objet qui gêne ou bien la smoke qui te cache complétement (car sur la killcam c'est bien ton rendu qui est affiché).
Ça serait pas mal, mais peut être lourd pour le serv le coté destruction.

Bon et sinon j’espère que ça va gueuler un peu sur le reddit que les personnes qui ont acheté le season pass se voient dédommages un peu, genre r6 credit, ou skins à la con.
Sinon je suis plutôt OK avec ça, mais il va falloir effectivement contenir sa frustration de ne pas voir de nouvels opérateurs.

----------


## n0ra

Pourquoi gueuler ? le contenu n'est pas juste repoussé? ceux ayant le season pass en profiteront plus tard mais auront toujours les mêmes "avantages" à l'inverse des non possesseurs du season pass non?
Rien ne change sauf le contenu retardé. Ce serait ridicule de gueuler !

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

En théorie ouais, rien ne change, sauf une map en moins, à voir.
Et je parle de gueuler, car c'est pas mal le ton du reddit, ça gueule pour tout et n'importe quoi, j'en suis pas fan, mais ça fait "un peu" bouger les choses en général, alors si ça va dans notre sens c'est cool.

----------


## Kaelis

> Pourquoi gueuler ? le contenu n'est pas juste repoussé? ceux ayant le season pass en profiteront plus tard mais auront toujours les mêmes "avantages" à l'inverse des non possesseurs du season pass non?
> Rien ne change sauf le contenu retardé. Ce serait ridicule de gueuler !


Season pass ou pas il y a une map qui saute.

----------


## n0ra

> Season pass ou pas il y a une map qui saute.


Bof, elle est gratos pour tous cette map, non comprise dans le season pass. Elle fera reparler d'elle une fois l'Operation Health passée.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> En théorie ouais, rien ne change, sauf une map en moins, à voir.
> Et je parle de gueuler, car c'est pas mal le ton du reddit, ça gueule pour tout et n'importe quoi, j'en suis pas fan, mais ça fait "un peu" bouger les choses en général, alors si ça va dans notre sens c'est cool.


Je préfère retrouver un jeu stable et solide que du contenu qui pourrait ajouter encore plus de problème. Il y a de quoi faire pour le moment.

Cela montre encore une fois que Ubi fait les choses à moitié en terme de maintenance et de mise à jour avec ses jeux.

----------


## Kaelis

> Bof, elle est gratos pour tous cette map, non comprise dans le season pass. Elle fera reparler d'elle une fois l'Operation Health passée.


Y aura 5 maps l'année prochaine? On en sait rien.

----------


## n0ra

> Y aura 5 maps l'année prochaine? On en sait rien.


Libre à toi de gueuler pour du gratos.

----------


## Raoul Wolfoni

Non mais y'aura deux operateurs qui sautent non ?

----------


## MAIVLY

> Non mais y'aura deux operateurs qui sautent non ?


L'Opération Health venant repousser notre saison à Hong Kong, nous avons dû revoir notre programme de la 2e année. Ainsi, Hong Kong sortira en août pour la saison 3, et la Corée du Sud en novembre pour la saison 4. *Quant à la Pologne, si elle n'a plus sa propre saison, nos agents du GROM seront déployés au début des saisons 3 et 4.*

----------


## Redlight

> Pourquoi gueuler ? le contenu n'est pas juste repoussé? ceux ayant le season pass en profiteront plus tard mais auront toujours les mêmes "avantages" à l'inverse des non possesseurs du season pass non?
> Rien ne change sauf le contenu retardé. Ce serait ridicule de gueuler !


Si si, sur une année les possesseurs d'un season pass on normalement 4 semaines d'exclusivité. Cette année on en aura que 3. Perso je m'en balance un peu, je trouve ça dommage que le contenu soit repoussé jusqu'à Juin mais cette décision est la bonne même si certains problème auraient du être régler depuis bien longtemps.

Mais le season pass se mange quand même une semaine en moins d'exclu.

----------


## MrBishop

> Libre à toi de gueuler pour du gratos.


Nan mais on gueule pas, on a quand même le droit de s'exprimer non ? On a du nouveau contenu *TOUT les 2-3 mois* quoi, c'est du jamais vu, normal qu'on soit un peu dégoûté.  ::blink:: 
On a pas de nouveaux optiques, pas de nouveaux modes de jeu, bien évidemment qu'on gueule quand on reporte la seule chose qui nous apporte du contenu et un semblant de vent frais : 2 nouveaux opérateurs et une nouvelle map.

Ah oui, excusez moi les bros : on a attendu *6-8 mois* pour avoir des canons et un angle grip qui permet de aim plus rapidement. Excusez moi du peu.  ::rolleyes:: 
Alors bien sur, le fait de se consacrer à la réparation du jeu c'est tout à leur honneur (et encore, je trouve que ça s'est incroyablement améliorer depuis la release), mais je sais pas, ils peuvent pas faire 2 choses en même temps ?
Ou le faire avant et pas à 2 semaines de la release de la nouvelle saison ?

Fin je sais pas, mais quand on me dit que j'ai encore devoir attendre jusqu'à Août pour avoir de la nouveauté, je l'ai un peu mauvaise.

P.S : et c'est pas la peine de me sortir les défis pour acquérir de nouveaux "pendentifs" ou des uniformes en guise de nouveauté, c'est pas du contenu ça, juste de quoi faire passer le temps. Dupliquer du Kryptek sur tout les opérateurs, ouais, d'accord.

----------


## Redlight

> P.S : et c'est pas la peine de me sortir les défis pour acquérir de nouveaux "pendentifs" ou des uniformes en guise de nouveauté, c'est pas du contenu ça, juste de quoi faire passer le temps.


Ca permet surtout de jouer notre Lord !

----------


## mcgrill

Les pendantifs d'anniversaires sont bien moches quand même.
Petite médaille dorée avec le motif...

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Ah bah voila je savais que ça allait commencer à se manifester sur le reddit, en front page :




> *Game health should've been a priority since day 0 and should not be done at the cost of the people who already paid for the content*
> I bought Y2 season pass only for GROM season and now it just gets half thrown out of the window. No dedicated season, no map.
> Thanks goobysoft, a lesson for future i guess.

----------


## esprex

Faut les comprendre aussi, c'est une petite équipe d'indépendant, ils ne peuvent pas s'occuper de la santé du jeu et en même temps de sortir du contenu.
Et puis c'est déjà sacrément bien de s'occuper de la santé du jeu 1 an et demi après la sortie, c'est que du bonus ce n'est pas ce qu'il y a de plus important à la base.

Non mais sérieux, ce sont vraiment des sacs à merde chez Ubisoft.

----------


## Kaelis

> Libre à toi de gueuler pour du gratos.


Et libre à toi de te faire des idées sur moi. On se connaît pas après tout.

Le contenu n'est pas fait par des bénévoles, il est financé par les joueurs qui ont le droit de se plaindre si ça leur chante, que ça soit sur Reddit que je ne fréquente pas ou ailleurs.

Le jeu :
- Est vendu au prix "fort" sans solo
- Propose des microtransactions pour de l'air
- A des season pass

Tout ça, ça me gêne même pas sur le papier. J'ai pas de complexe à payer un jeu purement multi, et les paiements additionnels sont optionnels et me gênent très peu (peut-être pour les babioles qui ne se débloquent qu'avec des thunes quand même, ça c'est tirer la couverture).

Par contre me dire qu'un des plus grands éditeurs du monde, qui mange à tous les râteliers avec ce que j'ai listé au-dessus, n'est pas capable d'avoir une équipe de développeurs qui peut maintenir le jeu en bon état et se tenir à un planning de contenu annoncé... ça m'agace.

Résultat des courses, une carte annulée (ça m'ennuie) un jeu qui va peu se rafraîchir d'ici le mois d'août (ce qui me fera chier uniquement le temps que ça durera) et les dévs qui me donnent l'impression d'être dépassés ou à qui on ne donne pas les moyens des ambitions.

Je trouve ça décevant de la part d'Ubisoft. J'espère qu'ils mettront les bouchées doubles pour au moins sauver la map, même si ça se fait plus tard dans l'année. Pour les futurs plannings qui seront annoncés pour les "upcoming years" je me contenterai de rouler des yeux évidemment.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Et et d'ailleurs j'avais oublié, mais la suppression d'une saison ça entraine pas mal de trucs comme l'explique si bien ce post (reddit) :




> No Polish universal skins FeelsBadMan No Polish map FeelsBadMan No Polish ranked charm FeelsBadMan No Polish loading screens FeelsBadMan No Polish Intro song FeelsBadMan


Au début je m'en fichais un peu de la suppression d'une saison, mais j'avais pas réalisé tout ce que ça impliquait : pas de charms de fin de saison, pas de skins universels, pas d'écrans de chargement, pas de musique (tout ce qui fait l’ambiance d'une saison quoi). Je pense que la meilleure solution serait de tout décaler, ou alors faire des saisons plus courtes, mais ça je n'y crois pas trop.
Il y a une pétition qui est mise en place et la communauté Polonaise poste des trucs aussi pour se plaindre.

----------


## Redlight

> Et et d'ailleurs j'avais oublié, mais la suppression d'une saison ça entraine pas mal de trucs comme l'explique si bien ce post (reddit) :
> 
> 
> 
> Au début je m'en fichais un peu de la suppression d'une saison, mais j'avais pas réalisé tout ce que ça impliquait : pas de charms de fin de saison, pas de skins universels, pas d'écrans de chargement, pas de musique (tout ce qui fait l’ambiance d'une saison quoi). Je pense que la meilleure solution serait de tout décaler, ou alors faire des saisons plus courtes, mais ça je n'y crois pas trop.
> Il y a une pétition qui est mise en place et la communauté Polonaise poste des trucs aussi pour se plaindre.


Je ne pense pas que ça soit le cas, le classé va être RaZ et il y a de forte chance que l'on ai un thème "health operation", vu l'habillage de la news. Je pense qu'ils ont prévu ça. Ils ont pensé cette période réellement comme une saison, mais sans nouveau contenu (qui nécessite de l'équilibrage, des tests etc...) Rajouter un pendentif ça se fait facilement et sans impact sur le dev, vu qu'ils ont une "art team" qui s'occupe des skins etc...

----------


## Frypolar

> Et et d'ailleurs j'avais oublié, mais la suppression d'une saison ça entraine pas mal de trucs comme l'explique si bien ce post (reddit) :
> 
> 
> 
> Au début je m'en fichais un peu de la suppression d'une saison, mais j'avais pas réalisé tout ce que ça impliquait : pas de charms de fin de saison, pas de skins universels, pas d'écrans de chargement, pas de musique (tout ce qui fait l’ambiance d'une saison quoi). Je pense que la meilleure solution serait de tout décaler, ou alors faire des saisons plus courtes, mais ça je n'y crois pas trop.
> Il y a une pétition qui est mise en place et la communauté Polonaise poste des trucs aussi pour se plaindre.


Surtout que les Polonais ne sont pas moins actifs, surtout en esports. S’il y a tant de tournois en Pologne et que l’ESL s’y est installé c’est pas uniquement à cause du coût.

----------


## Kaelis

Faut pas la mettre à l'envers à des polaks, ils sont inconscients chez Ubisoft  ::o:

----------


## Redlight

> Surtout que les Polonais ne sont pas moins actifs, surtout en esports. S’il y a tant de tournois en Pologne et que l’ESL s’y est installé c’est pas uniquement à cause du coût.


Ah ah oui j'avais pas pensé à ça. C'est cocasse d'annoncer que les polacks n'auront pas de saison dédié à Kato  ::XD::

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Faut pas la mettre à l'envers à des polaks, ils sont inconscients chez Ubisoft


Haha les malades. 
Il vont devoir faire appel au JTF2 après que des Polonais aient pris en otage l'équipe de Montréal.   :^_^: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ah ah oui j'avais pas pensé à ça. C'est cocasse d'annoncer que les polacks n'auront pas de saison dédié à Kato


c'est trop ça :



> Can't wait for ESL stream from Katowice and announcement that polish season is cancelled (yeap, season is cancelled not delayed) straight into face of polish r6 fans.


shitstorm incoming (mention spéciale pour le premier post) :



http://tof.cx/image/neYV6

----------


## Vogel

> Après les chats, les chiens
> 
> ...





> ...
> Très bonne idée le chien ! Ça serait pas mal que l'opérateur puisse le "piloter" un peu à la manière d'un drone (direction, saut, mordre)... et en imaginant qu'il puisse détecter une présence ennemie grâce à son odorat (il faudrait représenter des sortes de volutes colorés sur le trajet que viens de suivre un opérateur ennemie, plus ou moins visible en fonction que l’ennemi est passé depuis longtemps ou pas).


 :Cigare:

----------


## Agano

Rôh flûte, j'étais curieux de voir les polonais bientôt moi  ::(:

----------


## Wedgge

https://twitter.com/Rainbow6Game/sta...64568246681600

----------


## n0ra

> 


Diesel  :Emo:

----------


## MrBishop

Hyper original, bien fait, ça en vaut le coup. A écouter à petites doses par contre.  ::happy2::

----------


## n0ra

Year 3 et Year 4 planifié.

L'interview revient en grande partie sur l'Operation Health en compagnie de Xavier Marquis et Alexandre Remy.

https://www.pcgamesn.com/rainbow-six...xavier-marquis

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Ils jouent gros en tout cas sur cette saison. Mieux vaut pour eux qu'ils tiennent toutes leurs promesses et que le résultat soit à la hauteur de ce qu'ils annoncent.

----------


## Wedgge

Des angles de bon aloi avec Ash.

----------


## Agano

En tout cas ça confirme qu'Ubi a décidé d'investir sur le long terme dans ce jeu et qu'il y aura bien de nouvelles saisons.

----------


## mcgrill

Putain les angles de dingue !!!!
 :Bave:

----------


## Wedgge

Un des types de Flipside c'est fait ban par batlle eye  https://twitter.com/F3ezpz/status/862882904690511872  ::O: .

----------


## n0ra

Lâchez-vous, Raven Shield version Gold ( Athena Sword inclus ) pour 1.25€ http://store.ubi.com/fr/game?dwvar_5...44210&start=12

----------


## Shep1

Pour ceux qui le prennent, je serais chaud pour faire un coop sur ce jeu. On pourrais organiser une soirée, genre mercredi soir si il y en a qui veulent.

----------


## Redlight

> Un des types de Flipside c'est fait ban par batlle eye  https://twitter.com/F3ezpz/status/862882904690511872 .


Non lol c'est un usurpateur lol. C'est de l'ironie son tweet

----------


## schouffy

> Pour ceux qui le prennent, je serais chaud pour faire un coop sur ce jeu. On pourrais organiser une soirée, genre mercredi soir si il y en a qui veulent.


Je suis chaud patate mais je l'ai sur Steam, et j'sais pas si ça se joue encore en coop  ::(:

----------


## Shep1

> Je suis chaud patate mais je l'ai sur Steam, et j'sais pas si ça se joue encore en coop


Si

----------


## MAIVLY

Waw, alors là j'annonce que si ce projet arrive à se concrétiser, et que ça tiens ses "promesses", je quitte rainbow six pour ce jeu, nondédiou :

http://voidinteractive.net/

Pour ceux qui ont la flemme, en gros c'est SWAT 5 (le trailer est tout en bas sur le lien ci-dessus)

----------


## n0ra

> Waw, alors là j'annonce que si ce projet arrive à se concrétiser, et que ça tiens ses "promesses", je quitte rainbow six pour ce jeu, nondédiou :
> 
> http://voidinteractive.net/
> 
> Pour ceux qui ont la flemme, en gros c'est SWAT 5 (le trailer est tout en bas sur le lien ci-dessus)


http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...-visc%C3%A9ral  :;):

----------


## Redlight

> Waw, alors là j'annonce que si ce projet arrive à se concrétiser, et que ça tiens ses "promesses", je quitte rainbow six pour ce jeu, nondédiou :
> 
> http://voidinteractive.net/
> 
> Pour ceux qui ont la flemme, en gros c'est SWAT 5 (le trailer est tout en bas sur le lien ci-dessus)


Mouais j'ai déjà vu quelques jeux indépendant de shoot tactique et aucun n'a vraiment réussi. Et puis on avait eut le débat à sa sortie mais Siege n'est pas du tout ce type de jeu.

----------


## Frypolar

> Mouais j'ai déjà vu quelques jeux indépendant de shoot tactique et aucun n'a vraiment réussi. Et puis on avait eut le débat à sa sortie mais Siege n'est pas du tout ce type de jeu.


Voilà  ::):

----------


## Redlight

Ho la déception concernant l'opération Health 




> our server was running at a tickrate of 50, and we’re switching to servers with a tickrate of 60.


Moi qui espérait du 120

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> http://tof.cx/images/2017/05/11/8a59...3d20452.th.png
> 
> Depuis cette semaine c'est la galère pour jouer chez moi. 
> Je suis bloqué sur cet écran à chaque fois.
> Le seul moyen de lancer le jeu c'est de réinstaller Uplay.
> 
> Si jamais quelqu'un à une piste là dessus, ça serait bien sympa


Up ! C'est toujours d'actualité  ::(:

----------


## Redlight

> Up ! C'est toujours d'actualité


T'as essayé de vérifier l'intégrité des fichier, de réinstaller le jeu ? C'est le seul jeu qui te pose soucis ?

La prochaine fois encore plus petit le screnn  ::ninja::

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Ahah oui le screen bordel, j'avais pas vu  ::o:

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Macie jay et son équipe :

http://tof.cx/image/nIld6
un avis sur les ping des youtubers à la mode du "yeah boy" et "let's goooo! " ?

Edit : est-ce que mes images sont visibles ?

----------


## Kaelis

Arrête de bouare.

----------


## Redlight

Ca s'affiche comme ça : il faut prendre le bbcode 



```

[url=http://tof.cx/image/nIld6][img]http://tof.cx/images/2017/05/15/620763dfcdca1518ab147969d2a51193.md.png[/img][/url] 


```



Et oui beaucoup de youtuber abuse de leur ping et viennent jouer dans un continent autre que le leur. Ca rend les choses plus facile et ça permet de sortir du contenu plus souvent. Ca et le fait de se grouper avec gold / argent pour partir en classé quand tu es diamant.

C'est très moyen.

----------


## Kaelis

J'ai ri.

----------


## Agano

C'est...  ::o: 


 :tired: 

 :Facepalm:

----------


## Frypolar

Patch de 14Go sur le TTS.

Edit : info : https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6TTS...gins_on_17may/

On admirera la dernière ligne _Activating a Thermite Charge on a reinforced garage door will only destroy the reinforcement._ Bug connu qui avait été corrigé. Je sais pas à quoi ressemble le code ou leurs tests mais ça doit pas être jojo.

----------


## Wedgge

Un angle bien sale sur consulat, couloir bleu des archives, impossible a peek depuis la trappe c'est encore plus beau avec un Mira derrière (et sans acog)  ::P: .

----------


## mcgrill

Connu




















































 :Cigare:

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Patch de 14Go sur le TTS.
> 
> Edit : info : https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6TTS...gins_on_17may/
> 
> On admirera la dernière ligne _Activating a Thermite Charge on a reinforced garage door will only destroy the reinforcement._ Bug connu qui avait été corrigé. Je sais pas à quoi ressemble le code ou leurs tests mais ça doit pas être jojo.


C'est encourageant pour la suite... Si déjà, même pour le TTS ils sont pas capables d'utiliser la version actuelle du jeu et de travailler sur celle là. J'ai peur mes amis, j'ai peur

----------


## Redlight

> Un angle bien sale sur consulat, couloir bleu des archives, impossible a peek depuis la trappe c'est encore plus beau avec un Mira derrière (et sans acog) .
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/05/17/55e...9132544.md.jpg
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/05/17/fbd...01dc390.md.jpg


Je doute que ça soit impossible à peek depuis la trappe vu l'angle. Mais surtout si c'est impossible à peek quel est l'intérêt de garder cette angle puisque tu ne verras personne donc ?

edit : la saison prochaine on aura 4 équipes en Pro League  :Cigare: 

Vitality, Millenium, Unknight et Supremacy

----------


## Wedgge

Disons que le type en haut est fortement désavantagé (pénombre/luminosité/j'ai pas pensé a faire un screen en sens inverse mais ça saute aux yeux), l'intérêt de garder cet angle vient tout simplement du fait qu'il est très prisé par les attaquants en dépit de son désavantage flagrant.

----------


## mcgrill

> Je doute que ça soit impossible à peek depuis la trappe vu l'angle. Mais surtout si c'est impossible à peek quel est l'intérêt de garder cette angle puisque tu ne verras personne donc ?
> 
> edit : la saison prochaine on aura 4 équipes en Pro League 
> 
> Vitality, Millenium, Unknight et Supremacy


Et la Team du soir CPC.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Disons que le type en haut est fortement désavantagé (pénombre/luminosité/j'ai pas pensé a faire un screen en sens inverse mais ça saute aux yeux), l'intérêt de garder cet angle vient tout simplement du fait qu'il est très prisé par les attaquants en dépit de son désavantage flagrant.


Oui mais si il n'est pas protégé c'est un sacré avantage pour dropper sur obj.

----------


## n0ra

> edit : la saison prochaine on aura 4 équipes en Pro League 
> 
> Vitality, Millenium, Unknight et Supremacy


Ça débute ce weekend si je me trompe pas !

----------


## Redlight

> Ça débute ce weekend si je me trompe pas !


Nop c'est la finale de la saison en cours ce week end

----------


## Frypolar

Edit : et la suite de la vidéo sur les silencieux : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxAMncgVC_4

----------


## Redlight

Le TTS a un "habillage" pour la health operation. Le one step MM est vraiment pas mal et on a 3 bouton à la fin d'une partie : "trouver un autre match" "continuer avec cette équipe" "quitter"




Et sinon pour être sur de gagner  ::ninja::

----------


## Wedgge

C'est laid, c'est très laid.

----------


## Kaelis

C'est un coquinou le Doc.

----------


## Redlight

Le TTS ne sera disponible que jusqu'au 19 mai, soit 2 jours. Ubisoft  :Facepalm: 

Je ne comprend pas cette manie qu'ils ont d'autant limité dans le temps le TTS, surtout pour tester un MM. C'est une étape primordial pour ne pas revivre les patch catastrophiques que l'on a eut. Et ils ne font pas ça correctement. Quand tu vois des boîtes comme Blizzard qui ouvrent leurs serveurs test pendant des semaines.

----------


## Wedgge

The difference 120 ping makes

The difference 278 ping makes.Vu sur le reddit.

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> The difference 278 ping makes (reddit). .


 ::w00t::  ::w00t:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> http://tof.cx/images/2017/05/16/305d...3526c3dc3d.png
> 
> J'ai ri.


Pour être complet ils auraient du rajouter "avec les opérateurs français".  ::rolleyes::  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Kaelis

> Flanky-Vincent.gif


Hum...

----------


## MrBishop

> The difference 120 ping makes
> 
> The difference 278 ping makes.Vu sur le reddit.


C'est abusé... Pas étonnant que la plupart des kills sont juste ahurissants quoi. Même moi ça m'arrive, je me dis "putain mais je crève alors que j'ai le peek advantage et lui on dirait qu'il me voit déjà avant", peek advantage mon cul ouais, dès que le mec tape dans les 100ms il te voit 2 secondes en avance, à quoi ça sert pour un jeu où ça se joue au timing, à l'aim et à la seconde près ?
Sachant qu'il est pas rare de croiser 3-4 mecs qui tapent dans les 100-120ms, y a de quoi être frustrer plusieurs fois dans une seule game..

----------


## Redlight

Bah si justement le peek avantage est encore plus énorme quand un mec qui lag te peek. Un gros ping ç'est un avantage pour peek quelqu'un. Dans les deux cas c'est le mec qui lag qui fait l'agression.

Et ça sera pas résolu tant que Ubi aura un netcode en mousse avec un lag compensation énorme. Ils ne veulent pas pénaliser les joueurs avec de gros ping mais du coup il y a des abus et c'est les gens avec des ping normaux qui se retrouvent floués. Avoir un ping supérieur à 120 ne devrait pas être un avantage.

----------


## Bopnc

La vidéo du 120ms est biaisée, le "perdant" est penché du mauvais coté, du coup son visage (et donc sa vue) restent bloqués alors que son corps est visible. Ca n'a rien à voir avec le ping. 
Le décalage au ping se fait uniquement à partir du moment ou le visage apparaît, et je ne le trouve pas franchement abusé.

----------


## Redlight

> La vidéo du 120ms est biaisée, le "perdant" est penché du mauvais coté, du coup son visage (et donc sa vue) restent bloqués alors que son corps est visible. Ca n'a rien à voir avec le ping. 
> Le décalage au ping se fait uniquement à partir du moment ou le visage apparaît, et je ne le trouve pas franchement abusé.


Bof, je mettrai plus en doute leur capacité à synchronisé les deux séquences mais si tu regarde à l'instant T ou Jager commence à voir Twitch, elle a un sacré avantage lean du mauvais côté ou pas, il devrait l'avoir vu depuis longtemps :

----------


## Bopnc

"Depuis longtemps" je suis pas d'accord. Avec les mécanismes du jeu Twich a sa vue collée à son arme complètement à gauche tandis que son adversaire fait la même chose mais avec la table sur le chemin. Pendant un moment twich repère la partie droite de l'adversaire, mais "l'avantage" ne commence qu'au moment ou Twich voit enfin l'arme de son adversaire, et cet avantage ne dure qu'une fraction de seconde sur une vidéo ralentie. A la limite on peut gueuler sur la façon dont la vue est "décalée" par rapport au corps quand on se penche, mais à part ça ça reste un jeu online ils ne peuvent pas non plus annuler tout ping. 

Disons que ça me choque moins que la seconde (278ms) ou là le délais est clair, mais qui pose aussi la question de la façon dont ils ont synchronisé les deux vidéos.

----------


## Sylvine

Je pense que le gros biais c'est d'utiliser le replay de fin de match plutôt que d'avoir un enregistrement des deux machines.

Genre ça (je sais pas si c'est toujours d'actualité vu que ça date un peu) :

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Comment on peut faire pour tricher sur son ping et être à 150/200 en permanence ?
C'est pour un pote  ::ninja::

----------


## Redlight

> Comment on peut faire pour tricher sur son ping et être à 150/200 en permanence ?
> C'est pour un pote


Tu lance un stream par exemple, du téléchargement etc...

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Avec la fibre c'est pas pratique, en 2 minutes c'est téléchargé. Il me faudrait 1 milliard de téléchargement en attente et des To de place sur le disque dur.

----------


## Redlight

> Avec la fibre c'est pas pratique, en 2 minutes c'est téléchargé. Il me faudrait 1 milliard de téléchargement en attente et des To de place sur le disque dur.


Pas si tu upload, si tu partages des torrents par exemple il doit y avoir moyen de ralentir ta connexion.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Mais c'est pas forcément stable, il faut qu'il y ai de la demande en permanence.  
Je vais voir si je trouve pas un truc.

----------


## Redlight

> Mais c'est pas forcément stable, il faut qu'il y ai de la demande en permanence.  
> Je vais voir si je trouve pas un truc.


Mais lol  :Facepalm:

----------


## esprex

Moi je cherche un wallhack, des idées ?
C'est pour un pote.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Pareil  ::ninja:: 
Je te le ferai passer si je trouve quelque-chose

----------


## esprex

C'est bien aimable  ::ninja::

----------


## Frypolar

J'avais trouvé un logiciel pour faire ça. On avait testé avec Dorak le mois de la sortie du jeu de se mettre à 125ms de ping. C'était complètement pété. J'ai pas essayé depuis, ça devrait être moins flagrant quand même.

----------


## Wedgge

> Comment on peut faire pour tricher sur son ping et être à 150/200 en permanence ?
> C'est pour un pote


Ça te servira à rien Barbe, même un 300 de ping ne te donnera pas une immunité contre ton aimant à spawnkill.

----------


## schouffy

Essayez ça ? Je m'en sers pour faire des tests "réseau à la con" dans les apps que je dév.
https://jagt.github.io/clumsy/

----------


## Frypolar

Yep, c’est ça.

----------


## MrBishop

un last pour un 5v5 ?

----------


## Redlight

Paramétrage pour les partie entre canard en Bo7 avec 2 manches d'écart en prolongation :

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Ça te servira à rien Barbe, même un 300 de ping ne te donnera pas une immunité contre ton aimant à spawnkill.


C'est pas pour moi, c'est pour un pote  ::ninja::

----------


## MAIVLY

> Paramétrage pour les partie entre canard en Bo7 avec 2 manches d'écart en prolongation :


 :Prey:

----------


## Redlight

Faudra voir si on ne passe pas en Bo9. Parce que la on est dans un format hybride.

classé : Bo7, temps de pose / désamorcage 5s / HUD classique

ESL : Bo9, temps de pose / désamorçage 7s / HUD ESL

----------


## Redlight

Prochain buff de Chanka, je veux une radio qui passe cette musique sur sa LMG :

----------


## Wedgge

Il y a une réplique de Baldur's Gate à 0:30, c'est énorme.

----------


## Redlight

> Il y a une réplique de Baldur's Gate à 0:30, c'est énorme.


Heu c'est ce que dis Thermite quand il déclenche sa charge...

----------


## Wedgge

Exact oui, mais la similitude avec une réplique de BG est troublante.

----------


## KiwiX

Il me restait quelques GO de vidéos sur RB6S, je partage ça:




Au menu, de la visée d'exception, des artefacts dégueulasses (je sais pas encore ce que shadowplay a foutu), du trash-talk, de la violence, des armes en or et un montage minimaliste.

----------


## Redlight

Ah ah c'est toujours aussi bon  ::XD::

----------


## Dudu4033

Salut les canards
Je voulais votre avis, le jeu m'a toujours fait envie mais je n'ai jamais sauté le pas, et aujourd'hui je me demande si un débutant comme moi aurait ces chances ou si il ne reste plus que des pgms sur le jeu ?
Aussi, est-ce-que prendre uniquement le jeu de base c'est valable, ou il faut prendre tous les dlc pour une expérience valable ?

----------


## comodorecass

Perso j'ai débuté il y a pas si longtemps et même si je suis pas super doué, je m'éclate dessus. C'est beaucoup mieux avec des copains mais même en solo y'a moyen de faire des bonnes parties. La courbe de progression est énorme et rare sont les parties ou on a rien appris. 
Le plus gros du boulot reste La connaissance des maps et à moindre mesure des capacités des opérateurs.
Je conseille tout de même de faire toutes les situations avant de se lancer dans le multi mais sinon cest du tout bon. Le jeu est très peuplé, bien optimisé, bénéficie d'un bon suivi et plusieurs années de suivi supplémentaires ont été confirmées récemment. Bref tous les feux sont au vert pour se jeter à l'eau.

----------


## KiwiX

> Salut les canards
> Je voulais votre avis, le jeu m'a toujours fait envie mais je n'ai jamais sauté le pas, et aujourd'hui je me demande si un débutant comme moi aurait ces chances ou si il ne reste plus que des pgms sur le jeu ?
> Aussi, est-ce-que prendre uniquement le jeu de base c'est valable, ou il faut prendre tous les dlc pour une expérience valable ?


Oui mais ne joue pas tout seul et insère-toi chez les CPC (ou HFR, il y a pas mal d'actifs là-bas aussi), il y a encore des réguliers qui sont dessus. 

Protip sur mumble : si ça braille sur toi alors que tu débutes, insulte-les : ils sont là pour ça.

----------


## Wedgge

C'est un jeu qui prend une tout autre dimension en groupe, seul il devient rapidement frustrant même si ça peut être utile de savoir être autonome. Sur le mumble tu trouveras du monde chaque soir, tu as des vieux aigris avec la vue qui baisse comme Red (coucou une claymore), des petits teigneux vicelards comme Bishop ou des mecs qui ont une chance insolente comme Mado et Jazzmanouche (sauf hier soir, celui d'avant et l'autre aussi). Bref les goûts et les couleurs.  ::):

----------


## Dudu4033

ah ah, on est quelques potes justement à se demander si on saute le pas, du coup, peut-être qu'on se lancera entre noob, ça sera pas mal comme ça  ::P: 
Merci pour vos conseils

----------


## schouffy

Ah tiens c'est pas con Wedgge, il faudrait un surnom à tout le monde.

Des trucs du genre

Weddge "Arrêtez de me TK" 
JeTueIls "vous êtes responsables de toutes mes morts"
Bishop "si on gagne pas je me taille les veines"
schouffy "je connais pas les maps arrêtez de me demander des info"

----------


## MrBishop

Moi c'est surtout d'attendre ~15 minutes (j'ai regarder sur Mumble entre le moment où il s'est co et l'actuel) un mec en 5vs5 hier soir qui a failli me faire péter un câble...  :Tap: 

#potato #AMD #MêmePourAllerAuPakistanCaPrendMoinsDeTemps

----------


## Redlight

> Moi c'est surtout d'attendre ~15 minutes (j'ai regarder sur Mumble entre le moment où il s'est co et l'actuel) un mec en 5vs5 hier soir qui a failli me faire péter un câble... 
> 
> #potato #AMD #MêmePourAllerAuPakistanCaPrendMoinsDeTemps


Le mec, il était juste salé de s'être fait soulever sur banque  ::lol::

----------


## MrBishop

tégé, j'étais afk quand tu m'as eu dans lobby  :tired:

----------


## Frypolar

> Aussi, est-ce-que prendre uniquement le jeu de base c'est valable, ou il faut prendre tous les dlc pour une expérience valable ?


Le jeu de base suffit mais ne prend pas la _Starter Edition_, tous les opérateurs de base sont beaucoup plus chers. Avec la version standard, rien qu’en faisant les situations et en regardant les 3 vidéos tutos tu as de quoi débloquer ~8 opérateurs de mémoire.

----------


## n0ra

Twitter s'affole, il y a quoi de hype là-dedans ?  :Facepalm: 
C'est le genre de truc qui m'en touche une sans faire bouger l'autre.



 Le docu sera diffusé dimanche dans l'aprem je crois.

----------


## Styxounet

Nimporte quoi.

----------


## Redlight

Pour les nouveaux : https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...ew_interested/


edit :

Je suis pas sur que l'on ai assez de drône à électrocution, au pire on ajoutera une batterie sur un drone normal  ::ninja::

----------


## MrBishop

> Twitter s'affole, il y a quoi de hype là-dedans ? 
> C'est le genre de truc qui m'en touche une sans faire bouger l'autre.
> 
> 
> 
>  Le docu sera diffusé dimanche dans l'aprem je crois.


C'est trop tôt je trouve. Et l'esport dans R6 c'est tout frais, de là à en faire un documentaire... Pour l'instant ça a pas encore marquer l'histoire, le jeu est sorti y a même pas 1 an quoi. Un documentaire sur LoL, CS, ok mais R6... C'est encore un bébé dans la sphère sport électronique

----------


## Shep1

Même LoL, franchement, par rapport à CS (tout opus confondu) ça pèse pas lourd...

----------


## Frypolar

> C'est trop tôt je trouve. Et l'esport dans R6 c'est tout frais, de là à en faire un documentaire... Pour l'instant ça a pas encore marquer l'histoire, le jeu est sorti y a même pas 1 an quoi. Un documentaire sur LoL, CS, ok mais R6... C'est encore un bébé dans la sphère sport électronique


Le jeu est sorti il y a un an et demi.

----------


## PaulPoy

> C'est trop tôt je trouve. Et l'esport dans R6 c'est tout frais, de là à en faire un documentaire... Pour l'instant ça a pas encore marquer l'histoire, le jeu est sorti y a même pas 1 an quoi. Un documentaire sur LoL, CS, ok mais R6... C'est encore un bébé dans la sphère sport électronique


Marketing > Culture

----------


## MAIVLY

> Prochain buff de Chanka, je veux une radio qui passe cette musique sur sa LMG


Государственный гимн Российской Федерации  \(èдé)/










Bonus spécial dédicace guyanaise https://gfycat.com/WellgroomedForcefulCock

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Il me restait quelques GO de vidéos sur RB6S, je partage ça:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Au menu, de la visée d'exception, des artefacts dégueulasses (je sais pas encore ce que shadowplay a foutu), du trash-talk, de la violence, des armes en or et un montage minimaliste.


Excellent le premier clip avec la recruit qui n'a plus de munitions.

----------


## Frypolar

Les phases finales de la Pro League ont commencé : https://www.twitch.tv/rainbow6

Edit : heureusement qu’il n’y a que deux équipes brésiliennes  :tired:

----------


## Frypolar

Des stats sur la saison Pro League et Ranked : http://imgur.com/a/B6fVB

----------


## Redlight

Comme prévu les gifu qui se chient dessus en LAN comme chaque saison et les brésiliens bcp trop chauds.  Ils ont joué toute la saison régulière en LAN donc forcément ils sont très bien préparer.

Les ricains qui se font tous sortir. Surpris quand même que vertical gaming ne soit pas allez plus loin.

Go penta !

----------


## schouffy

J'ai regardé un peu les VG ils se sont fait atomiser.

----------


## Frypolar

> Les phases finales de la Pro League ont commencé : https://www.twitch.tv/rainbow6


Les demi-finales commencent.

----------


## Redlight

Nesk est beaucoup trop chaud  ::o:

----------


## Wedgge

Ouai ben le down made in Ubisoft en pleine demi finale de pro league l'a refroidi un grand coup.

----------


## Redlight

Bof il sort Glaz c'est un bon kill.

----------


## n0ra

Je peux m'installer devant la finale !

Et je vais supporter les BR tiens.

----------


## Redlight

> Je peux m'installer devant la finale !
> 
> Et je vais supporter les BR tiens.


BD lol pour Black Dragons

----------


## n0ra

BR pour Brésiliens  :haha: .

----------


## Frypolar

> Je peux m'installer devant la finale !
> 
> Et je vais supporter les BR tiens.


Ils ont prévu 45 minutes pour parler de l’opération Health d’abord.

----------


## n0ra

> Ils ont prévu 45 minutes pour parler de l’opération Health d’abord.


Ouép je le suis.

J'aime bien Xavier et Alexandre mais leur optimisme sur les vidéos est toujours trop forcé et donne toujours trop d'espoir sur ce qui est mis en place au final  ::unsure:: .

----------


## Redlight

Nerf de glaz confirmé :




> Decreased damage on Glaz's rifleIncreased recoil per shotAsh and Thermite's smokes taken away, given to Fuze and Jackal


Je suis pas sûr d'être content des nerf. Il lui retire sa puissance de feu mais lui laisse sa capacité à tirer dans sa fumigène sans que l'on puisse répliquer. Donc il ne touche pas à l'aspect frustrant du personnage et nerf le côté satisfaisant de Glaz c'est à dire sniper un ennemi en 1 balle.  :tired:

----------


## Redlight

Les logo des prochains opérateur (en orange) :



Des flashs pour l'attaquant et ça ressemble à des chausses trappes pour les défenseurs. Le leak des tts a l'air confirmé.

Edit : GO PENTA !

----------


## Redlight

Très très propre Penta sur Border, impressionnant.

----------


## Frypolar

Quelle équipe avait choisi la map ?

----------


## Redlight

BD je crois.

----------


## Frypolar

Allez, hop.

----------


## Redlight

Trop solide PENTA. Vraiment au dessus sur la finale. Ils ont une cohésion au dessus de toute les autres équipes.

Pengu premier double vainqueur d'une PL avec Falko.

----------


## MAIVLY

> Trop solide PENTA. Vraiment au dessus sur la finale. Ils ont une cohésion au dessus de toute les autres équipes.
> 
> Pengu premier double vainqueur d'une PL.


Ils ont absolument tout dominé, 10-1 pour le dernier match  ::o:

----------


## n0ra



----------


## Redlight

C'est pas si mal finalement. Plutôt bien réalisé.

----------


## Frypolar

La vache, l’extrait de KixStar à 6 min  :WTF:

----------


## Redlight

> La vache, l’extrait de KixStar à 6 min


Ouais c'est une vieille séquence qui tournait sur reddit, mais c'était en ranked hein.

----------


## MrBishop

> 




Spoiler Alert! 



Moi je l'ai trouver vraiment pas mal ce documentaire. Je les trouvent vraiment conscients & sincères dans leurs propos, c'est pas juste des geeks sans cerveau qui veulent être des stars.

Et mine de rien, je trouve que le boulot de casteur de KixStar (Panky il a déjà de l'expérience dans le truc) est pas si facile que ça, être debout devant des parties qui défilent rapidement, où les kills s'enchaînent à ce niveau et où il y a des stratégies, ça doit pas être facile de parler sans temps mort et d'être pertinent quand avant ça t'étais juste un joueur pro. Ça se voit de toute façon comment ils sont concentrés.

Petit + également pour les 2-3 passages où on entend les coms des joueurs entre eux. Surtout la séquence à 15:38 où Krisko pousse un coup de gueule car la défense était juste une passoire quoi et qu'il doit revenir de son roaming.. Et c'est pour ça qu'ils ont pris 10-0, pas assez préparer, strats trop prévisible, fin c'est quand même Elevate en face, pas Supremacy.

----------


## n0ra

J'ai apprécié le documentaire dans sa globalité et je suis du même avis pour KixStar. Lucide, la tête sur les épaules, agréable, sympathique comme personne.

----------


## n0ra

La présentation complète de l'Operation Health: 

https://www.twitch.tv/videos/146031646

----------


## comodorecass

Je joue en VF (la V.O est grisée  ::|:  ). Quand il parle des ennemis, la voix off dit "Homme fort", ça veut dire quoi? C'est un truc militaire?

----------


## Sylvine

:^_^: 
C'est "opfor" pour opposing force.

Et oui, c'est un peu con de dire ça sur la version française.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Je joue en VF (la V.O est grisée  ). Quand il parle des ennemis, la voix off dit "Homme fort", ça veut dire quoi? C'est un truc militaire?


Hahah classique le "homme fort".
Sinon lors de l'install t'as du oublier les langages supplémentaires (du moins ça marche comme ça avec uplay).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> [/url]


J'aime bien à 0:28 le mot "décaler", alors qu'une saison est annulée, les Polonais doivent rager haha.

----------


## Redlight

Non juste une map est annulée, les opérateurs, skins and co seront au rendez vous, mais dispatché sur les 2 autres saisons.

----------


## comodorecass

> C'est "opfor" pour opposing force.
> 
> Et oui, c'est un peu con de dire ça sur la version française.


Han!  ::lol:: 
Merci je me coucherai moins con. 
Sinon c'est plutôt rassurant et motivant quant à l'avenir du jeu une telle vidéo. Tu sens qu'ils sont un peu surpris de l'engouement autour du jeu et veulent maintenant le faire perdurer pour les années à venir. On sent qu'ils n'y a pas un R6:S 2 dans les tuyaux et que le jeu a un bel avenir. A voir si c'est de la comm ou pas, mais la fréquentation sur Steam ne cesse d'augmenter.

----------


## SuicideSnake

C'est prévu pour quand la nouvelle saison ?

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Non juste une map est annulée, les opérateurs, skins and co seront au rendez vous, mais dispatché sur les 2 autres saisons.


Vas dire ça aux Polonais, je ne pense pas qu'ils voient la disparition d'une saison centrée sur leur nation de la même façon.
Ils y perdent vraiment, pas de thème musical sur le GROM, pas de Map GROM, pas de charm de fin de saison GROM, pas d'écrans de chargement GROM, pas de skins GROM. Le terme décalé est assez trompeur je trouve. Certes on aura les opé, mais c'est vraiment pas la même chose.
À la place on aura un Doc qui a un air PEGI18.

----------


## Wedgge

> C'est prévu pour quand la nouvelle saison ?

----------


## Frypolar

> Vas dire ça aux Polonais, je ne pense pas qu'ils voient la disparition d'une saison centrée sur leur nation de la même façon.
> Ils y perdent vraiment, pas de thème musical sur le GROM, pas de Map GROM, pas de charm de fin de saison GROM, pas d'écrans de chargement GROM, pas de skins GROM. Le terme décalé est assez trompeur je trouve. Certes on aura les opé, mais c'est vraiment pas la même chose.
> À la place on aura un Doc qui a un air PEGI18.


La map ok, le reste on s’en balance quand même. L’important dans chaque saison, ce qui renouvelle le jeu, ce sont les opérateurs et la map.

----------


## Redlight

> Vas dire ça aux Polonais, je ne pense pas qu'ils voient la disparition d'une saison centrée sur leur nation de la même façon.
> Ils y perdent vraiment, pas de thème musical sur le GROM, pas de Map GROM, pas de charm de fin de saison GROM, pas d'écrans de chargement GROM, pas de skins GROM. Le terme décalé est assez trompeur je trouve. Certes on aura les opé, mais c'est vraiment pas la même chose.
> À la place on aura un Doc qui a un air PEGI18.


Non mais ok les polonais doivent être deg, mais c'est pas pour autant que la saison est supprimée. Ils l'ont remplacé par un autre thème pour tout ce que touche à l'habillage et ont dispatché les OP sur 2 autres saisons.

T'as de la famille en pologne peut être ?  ::blink::

----------


## JazzMano

Tain les arguments de fond de poubelle, l'écran de chargement, les skins et le putain de thème musical. La Pologne ne s'en remettra pas c'est sûr (indice chez vous : ils en on rien à carrer). Redescend sans déconner.

----------


## carapitcho

Je pense que Eye déconne

----------


## n0ra

> Tain les arguments de fond de poubelle, l'écran de chargement, les skins et le putain de thème musical. La Pologne ne s'en remettra pas c'est sûr (indice chez vous : ils en on rien à carrer). Redescend sans déconner.


Merci.
On a déjà eu cette discussion plusieurs pages en arrière à ce sujet ( je ne sais pas si Eye y participait ) mais au final j'avais l'impression d'être du mauvais côté de la barrière  ::unsure:: .

----------


## Styxounet

> Tain *les arguments de fond de poubelle*, l'écran de chargement, les skins et le putain de thème musical. La Pologne ne s'en remettra pas c'est sûr (indice chez vous : ils en on rien à carrer). *Redescend sans déconne*r.


Ben alors Jazz, faut pas venir sur le forum après une mauvaise game hein  :;): 
Et Eye' n'a pas entièrement tort, rappelez vous ce qu'on a lu de la part des joueurs FR quand on a apprit l'absence de la France dans BF1 _vanilla_.

----------


## Frypolar

> Et Eye' n'a pas entièrement tort, rappelez vous ce qu'on a lu de la part des joueurs FR quand on a apprit l'absence de la France dans BF1 _vanilla_.


C’est pas exactement comparable...

----------


## Wedgge



----------


## Redlight

Bah oui ne pas mettre une des deux nations principalement engagé dans le conflit c'est un peu con. Français ou pas. Tu me sort BF Vietnam sans les américains je vais trouvé ça stupide.  ::P: 

Mais bon perso tant qu'on a les OP. Limite je m'en balance d'avoir une carte de plus. Le pool est déjà assez important.

----------


## Styxounet

> https://tof.cx/images/2017/05/22/983...927806cc67.gif


 :^_^:

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Non mais ok les polonais doivent être deg, mais c'est pas pour autant que la saison est supprimée. Ils l'ont remplacé par un autre thème pour tout ce que touche à l'habillage et ont dispatché les OP sur 2 autres saisons.
> 
> T'as de la famille en pologne peut être ?


Si tu veux tout savoir, j'ai pas de famille en Pologne, mais j'ai déjà fait de la prison là-bas.  ::ninja:: 




> Tain les arguments de fond de poubelle, l'écran de chargement, les skins et le putain de thème musical. La Pologne ne s'en remettra pas c'est sûr (indice chez vous : ils en on rien à carrer). Redescend sans déconner.


Cool hein !

Tout ça perso je m'en branle, même la map, mais je sais que certains y porte une très forte importance et le terme "décaler" est assez trompeur pour le coup, "remplacer" ou "annuler", ça aurait été plus juste. Contenu décalé, saison et map annulées.

----------


## n0ra

> Si tu veux tout savoir, j'ai pas de famille en Pologne, mais j'ai déjà fait de la prison là-bas.


Tu veux dire que tu as été gardien de prison là-bas ? ::unsure::

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Tu veux dire que tu as été gardien de prison là-bas ?


Non non, pas de ce coté des barreaux.  ::cry::

----------


## Redlight

> Non non, pas de ce coté des barreaux.


Et t'es en cavale ?

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Et t'es en cavale ?


Haha non.
Enfin... je ne crois pas...  ::huh::

----------


## n0ra

Ca devient gênant, bientôt on aura droit à du hentai entre opérateurs  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Agano

> Tu me sort BF Vietnam sans les américains je vais trouvé ça stupide.


Arrrête, c'est juste qu'ils ont été tellement important dans le conflit qu'il faut leur réserver du contenu spécial qui arrivera plus tard dans l'année à 14,99€.

Du coup c'est pas grave si dans le jeu de base y'a que les australiens et les espagnols contre les viet-côngs, c'est pas un documentaire  :B):

----------


## Wedgge

Cher journal, aujourd'hui j'ai failli occire l'otage d'une balle en pleine tête en 5v2. Heureusement je lui ai juste coupé les cheveux mais Bishop a fait un arrêt cardiaque suite à son fou rire. Il va mieux depuis, bisou.

----------


## comodorecass

Étrange quand même de faire sauter la Pologne plutôt qu'Hong Kong. Surtout que la saison 2 aurait dû sortir bientot, ca veut dire qu'ils n'avaient pas commencé à plancher sur La map. Cette opération Health ressemble beaucoup à un joker car ils sont charrette complet sur leur planning.

----------


## Sylvine

M'étonnerait beaucoup, jusque là ils ont eu aucun soucis à sortir le nouveau contenu, et faut avouer qu'une saison représente pas tant de boulot que ça (2 opérateurs, une map et quelques bricoles, je pense qu'ils ont largement eu le temps de pondre ça).

Je pense que leur justification est véridique, on va pas se mentir, si longtemps après la sortie du jeu tout est toujours dans un état un peu précaire pour un jeu aussi "simple" (ça reste un CS avec un moteur de destruction par dessus, rien qui justifie que Blitz se prenne des balles à travers son bouclier ou ce genre de douceurs).
Chaque rajout de contenu c'est des problèmes potentiels à régler en plus, donc ils stoppent un peu la machine histoire d'huiler les rouages, faut arrêter de voir des conspirations partout.

Ils l'ont fait là simplement parce que c'est la deuxième année, symboliquement c'était mieux de le faire maintenant.

----------


## Redlight

> Étrange quand même de faire sauter la Pologne plutôt qu'Hong Kong. Surtout que la saison 2 aurait dû sortir bientot, ca veut dire qu'ils n'avaient pas commencé à plancher sur La map. Cette opération Health ressemble beaucoup à un joker car ils sont charrette complet sur leur planning.


La saison d'Hong Kong est déjà terminé et dans les cartons depuis longtemps. Donc il ne vont pas faire sauter du contenu déjà prêt. Je pense également que les opérateurs Polonais doivent être prêt, mais concernant la map ça doit nécessité un temps de validation et de débogage plus important, car il n'est pas rare de trouver des glitch sur des maps sortie avec le jeu (Chalet récemment). Donc sauter supprimer cette carte pour s'accorder plus de temps à la résolution de bug présent depuis la release n'est pas un luxe à mon avis.

Et comme le dis Sylvine (même si l'ajout du moteur de destruction/pénétration ne doit pas être une étape aussi simple qu'il le dit), des bug sont présent depuis plus d'un an, il est temps de les régler. Et je pense que les récents chiffres sur la fréquentation du jeu les ont poussé à réfléchir : http://steamcharts.com/app/359550  (le jeu perd des joueurs depuis mars)

----------


## Frypolar

> Et comme le dis Sylvine (même si l'ajout du moteur de destruction/pénétration ne doit pas être une étape aussi simple qu'il le dit), des bug sont présent depuis plus d'un an, il est temps de les régler. Et je pense que les récents chiffres sur la fréquentation du jeu les ont poussé à réfléchir : http://steamcharts.com/app/359550  (le jeu perd des joueurs depuis mars)


Le jeu perd toujours des joueurs après les grosses MaJ, c’est normal. Les gens reviennent pour le patch et repartent progressivement. Le but c’est de redescendre moins bas qu’à la MaJ précédente et c’est ce que fait Siege depuis sa sortie.

- - - Updated - - -




> Étrange quand même de faire sauter la Pologne plutôt qu'Hong Kong. Surtout que la saison 2 aurait dû sortir bientot, ca veut dire qu'ils n'avaient pas commencé à plancher sur La map. Cette opération Health ressemble beaucoup à un joker car ils sont charrette complet sur leur planning.


La Pologne c’était la saison 4, pas la saison 2...

----------


## Kaelis

C'était la 3 il me semble.

----------


## Redlight

CPC les expert  :X1: ,






enfin a peu près  ::XD::

----------


## Redlight

> Le jeu perd toujours des joueurs après les grosses MaJ, c’est normal. Les gens reviennent pour le patch et repartent progressivement. Le but c’est de redescendre moins bas qu’à la MaJ précédente et c’est ce que fait Siege depuis sa sortie.


Oui et non, je suis d'accord sur le faite que le jeu gagne des joueurs de manière cyclique, mais il ralentit très nettement dans sa progression.  La on est déjà à 3 mois où le nombre de joueur continue à diminuer. Ca signifie que la saison 1 de l'année 2 et le GEO n'ont pas suffit à engendrer un regain de joueur, les chiffres sont positif seulement pendant 1 mois à la sortie de Velvet Shell.


En tout cas c'est ma lecture.


edit : au fait l'opération santé commence demain, on ne devrait pas tarder à avoir le patch note. Mais n'attendez pas de grosse révolution le MM one step c'est pour la 2.2.1 et les alpha pack c'est pour la 2.2.2

edit 2 : 

:jazzmano:

----------


## Sylvine

> Oui et non, je suis d'accord sur le faite que le jeu gagne des joueurs de manière cyclique, mais il ralentit très nettement dans sa progression.  La on est déjà à 3 mois où le nombre de joueur continue à diminuer. Ca signifie que la saison 1 de l'année 2 et le GEO n'ont pas suffit à engendrer un regain de joueur, les chiffres sont positif seulement pendant 1 mois à la sortie de Velvet Shell.


Ba après le jeu peut pas continuer à gagner des joueurs à l'infini, au bout d'un moment il va finir par atteindre un plafond.

----------


## Frypolar

> Oui et non, je suis d'accord sur le faite que le jeu gagne des joueurs de manière cyclique, mais il ralentit très nettement dans sa progression.  La on est déjà à 3 mois où le nombre de joueur continue à diminuer. Ca signifie que la saison 1 de l'année 2 et le GEO n'ont pas suffit à engendrer un regain de joueur, les chiffres sont positif seulement pendant 1 mois à la sortie de Velvet Shell.


Il y a plus de joueurs sur les 30 derniers jours, donc période creuse d’avant MaJ, qu’il n’y en avait lors de de la précédente période creuse (juste avant Velvet Shell). Et c’est même plus qu’après la MaJ d’encore avant (novembre) qui était pourtant une période pleine. Donc non, on ne peut pas dire que le jeu se dépeuple, au contraire. Par contre on verra si l’opération Health attire ou pas les joueurs dans les 3 prochains mois. Si dans le mois qui vient on ne repasse pas à un niveau similaire au premier mois de Velvet Shell, soit ~65k joueurs sur Steam, alors on pourra dire que le jeu commence à perdre des joueurs. Et encore, vu la particularité de cette MaJ je pense qu’il faudra attendre la saison suivante pour en être certain.

----------


## Redlight

Ubi qui post les bugs du prochains patch avant même le patch notes

https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/e...th/issues.aspx

 ::XD::

----------


## Frypolar

> Ubi qui post les bugs du prochains patch avant même le patch notes
> 
> https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/e...th/issues.aspx


En fait ce sont beaucoup de bugs connus, pas des nouveaux.

----------


## n0ra

Bah c'est assez courant en fait notamment dans le milieu des jeux types MMO ou les jeux en cours de développement  ::): . Du coup ça me parait logique et en rapport avec l'Operation Health.

----------


## carapitcho

Je me suis barré sur Battlegrounds le temps d'avoir du contenu.

----------


## Redlight

En faite je pense qu'on ne va pas avoir de patch du tout demain...

----------


## n0ra

Demain c'est :




> 2.0 with rank reset, branding.


Pas de patch en effet.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

La liste des priorités pour la 2.2.1




> *One Step Matchmaking*
> We are focusing on the testing and implementation of One Step Matchmaking. We are currently testing this on the TTS.
> 
> *Map Fixes*
> Our level design team will be taking a pass on all maps to correct various bugs/glitches.
> 
> *Game Crashes*
> Our technical team will be reviewing the layers of code that are leading to game crashes. This will provide you with a more stable playing experience.
> 
> ...

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Et ils se donnent 1 mois pour faire ça ? 
Et s'il n'y a rien qui sort demain, ça veut donc dire qu'ils ont rien foutu depuis qu'ils ont annoncé l Ou que rien n'est prêt ?
Perso, je trouve que ça commence déjà mal

----------


## MrBishop

2 last pour une game ? Y a déjà Tommy, Wedgge & moi

----------


## Frypolar

Sixquatre quitte Millenium : http://www.millenium.org/rainbow-six...-league-156710

----------


## MrBishop

Bon bah 3 ranked de suite gagnés, c'est pas trop mal pour finir la saison. J'ai frôler le Platine 1 à plusieurs moments mais bon, au final le maximum que j'ai réussi à atteindre c'est Plat 2, y a pire !





Les mecs d'en face était à 3v5 à partir de 3-0 qu'on leur mettait, de toute façon même si il était rester à 5, on les aurait fumaient vu comment on était chaud ahah  :Tutut: 

P.S : vous pourrez remarquer via le tchat que Barbe est en effet un troll  ::ninja::  (nan plus sérieusement je le comprends, le Rekky bidule était tellement salty et mauvais...)

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Et comme à chaque fois c'est que la partie où j'ai rien foutu qu'on met en screen  :tired:

----------


## Redlight

Bishop qui carry comme d'hab  ::zzz::

----------


## n0ra

Maintenance fin d'aprem de 17h à 18h. Attention il y a  un patch note et c'est du lourd.



Spoiler Alert! 


*Notes de la Maintenance:*

Réinitialisation du Rank
Changement du background en jeu pour l'Operation Health

----------


## Wedgge

La partie sur Avion en bombe était particulièrement fun est tendue, avec Tommy on a même fait un RP Gandalf le Gris au dernier round avec un double Mira de l'amour sur réunion  :Cigare: .

----------


## Redlight

> Maintenance fin d'aprem de 17h à 18h. Attention il y a  un patch note et c'est du lourd.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> *Notes de la Maintenance:*
> 
> ...


J'aime bien les mecs d'Ubi qui disent sur Twitter "On avait pas dis qu'il y aurait quelques chose le jour J". Putain le bide total niveau communication sur cette opération  :Facepalm:

----------


## comodorecass

Ce serait envisageable un opérateur en défense qui puisse grimper dans les trappe à l'aide d'un escabeau ou d'une échelle retractable. Je trouverai ça sympa dans l'optique d'un perso orienté roaming. Si en plus, il s'appelle Snake poru un petit clin d'oeil à serpent et échelle c'est un must.

----------


## Redlight

> Ce serait envisageable un opérateur en défense qui puisse grimper dans les trappe à l'aide d'un escabeau ou d'une échelle retractable. Je trouverai ça sympa dans l'optique d'un perso orienté roaming. Si en plus, il s'appelle Snake poru un petit clin d'oeil à serpent et échelle c'est un must.


Sujet maintes fois évoqué sur ce topic avec des variantes exotiques comme un trampoline tactique.  ::lol::

----------


## MrBishop

> Bishop qui carry comme d'hab


Boh, après y a des jours avec et des jours sans  ::happy2::

----------


## JazzMano

> Changement du background en jeu pour l'Operation Health


Houla, j'en connais un qui va défaillir de plaisir.

----------


## comodorecass

Bonjour, niveau équipement, l'ACOG 2,5X est indispensable sur toutes les armes/tous les opé ou certains sont meilleurs équipés d'une lunettes juste 1X?

----------


## Kaelis

C'est à toi de voir, personnellement j'essaye de me passer des ACOG.

----------


## Raoul Wolfoni

> Bonjour, niveau équipement, l'ACOG 2,5X est indispensable sur toutes les armes/tous les opé ou certains sont meilleurs équipés d'une lunettes juste 1X?


Ah mon niveau (pas bien haut), j'ai du mal avec les acog sur des SMG et je tue plus les gens avec le holo sur les SMG

----------


## mcgrill

Je joue de plus en plus à l'holo.
Sur certains SMG j'aime bien le reflex.

Un jazzamanoⓇ diamant™ ne joue qu'au red dot.

L'ACOG que quand je veux faire de la distance. J'ai personnellement beaucoup de mal à gérer les combats rapproché avec, sachant que c'est impossible de tirer à la hanche et qu'il faut toujours AIM.
Par contre ça te donne un gros avantage pour la visibilité, c'est le dispositif le moins sensible à leurs effets de contrastes et le plus utilisé par les pros.
Je ne suis pas un pro  :;):

----------


## comodorecass

J'ai surtout l'impression que pour passer de tir à la hanche à visée, le temps est beaucoup plus long à l'ACOG. Déjà que mes réflexes sont assez mauvais, si je rajoute cette latence en plus, je perds une grande partie de mes face à face. Je vais rester à l'holo je pense pour le moment. Après pour les caméras, prendre son temps, la neutralisation à distance, l'ACOG c'est top, mais ça ne correspond pas vraiment à mon style de jeu.

----------


## Redlight

Oui voilà ça dépend de ton style de jeu, si tu penses qu'un round ne dure que 30s comme Jazz passe au red dot. Sinon l'ACOG c'est bien.

Blague à part, il faut savoir tirer avantage des qualités des différent viseur. L'ACOG excelle pour tenir une ligne et engager un ennemi à plus de 10m (la visée est aussi plus précise, ta cible étant plus grosse). L'holo et les autres sont beaucoup plus dynamique et permette d'engager des cibles derrière un mur ou autre. Ca permet de push aussi plus efficacement.

Toujours est-il que tu te retrouveras forcément dans des situations où tu aurais aimer avoir un autre viseur^^.

Commence par jouer avec lequel tu es le plus à l'aise puis entraine toi sur les autres. Selon les cartes c'est très pratique de pouvoir changer. L'un des meilleur exemple c'est Jager, avec l'ACOG c'est une tuerie mais l'holo permet de faire un roaming plus dynamique et d'engager les cibles de manière plus agressive.

A noter qu'il a y deux famille : 

- ACOG
- Holo (encombre la vue mais il est très précis) et reflex (vu beaucoup plus dégagée mais plus difficile de s'y faire à cause du triangle, parfois des soucis de visibilité sur du clair),  le red dot est très peu utilisé car il encombre beaucoup la vu sans avoir le feeling d'un acog.

edit : et beaucoup de pro joue aussi à l'holo

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Il faut aussi des bons yeux.
Je vois rien si j'utilise autre chose que l'ACOG

----------


## Redlight

> Il faut aussi des bons yeux.
> Je vois rien si j'utilise autre chose que l'ACOG


Ca dépend énormément du fov, avec 90 je ne conseillerai pas un holographique, tout comme avec 60 je ne conseillerai pas trop l'ACOG.

----------


## Wedgge

Putain l'écran du menu est une véritable horreur, j'en ai les yeux qui saignent ils ont fait un truc encore plus immonde que lors de la précédente maj.

----------


## Redlight

Et on va se taper ça pendant 3 mois  :Facepalm: 

La je matte Pengu faire ses match de placement c'est ridicule. Il défonce du noob et sortent à chaque round de défense à 5 dehors, les attaquants ne font pas 10m. Et ubi n'a jamais réfléchi à un système similaire à Heathstone ou tu obtiens un bonus basé sur ton ancien meilleur rang pour éviter que les pro stomp des noob.

----------


## Frypolar

> J'ai surtout l'impression que pour passer de tir à la hanche à visée, le temps est beaucoup plus long à l'ACOG.


Nope, c’est une caractéristique propre à l’arme ça. En gros tous les fusils d’assaut sont plus lents que les SMG (sauf celui de Jackal qui est aussi rapide).




> Et ubi n'a jamais réfléchi à un système similaire à Heathstone ou tu obtiens un bonus basé sur ton ancien meilleur rang pour éviter que les pro stomp des noob.


Ah mais ils ont même pas fait ça ?  :WTF:

----------


## Redlight

Bah s'il le font c'est pas suffisant alors. Deux penta et un invi donc trois diamant et le meilleur mec en face était lvl 104 classe une fois silver et une fois gold 1. Les match ne ressemblaient à rien.

----------


## MAIVLY

> Putain l'écran du menu est une véritable horreur, j'en ai les yeux qui saignent ils ont fait un truc encore plus immonde que lors de la précédente maj.


On dirait que Doc prend une pose de lycéenne tsundere qui refoule son amour 

"Je... C'est absolument pas pour toi que je cherche à soigner le jeu... Baka (づ⍜﹏⍜)づ "

----------


## MrBishop

Bon bah matchmaking complètement broken, le jeu mélange les Platine avec des Silver, des Gold voire pour la plupart des bas niveaux, ce qui a donner ce soir des parties hyper facile. Et c'est marrant 2 sec, après bon c'est pas très drôle pour eux... Puis t'es obliger de te canaliser en jouant "doucement".
Mais on est tomber sur quelques bons gaillards et on a réussi à faire des bonnes games, surtout à un moment où Frypo avait Caveira et moi Pulse. On a quasiment fait une full team en droppant d'une trappe, c'était vraiment pas mal et bien coordonné  ::happy2::

----------


## Redlight

Non, non. Il paraît que leur système de mm en casual est top...


Je l'avais dis que ça serait la merde au reset des rangs

----------


## Wedgge

En fait cette opération health apporte du nouveau messieurs, ils ont remplacé l'arme de Jäger (désolé Jazz). À la place de son fusil d'assaut ils lui ont fourni un BFG. https://gfycat.com/ThriftyImpureFishingcat. Même pas besoin d'ACOG.

----------


## carapitcho

Il est super le nouvel écran d'accueil Vin Diesel !

----------


## Kaelis

Le Doc me met mal à l'aise  :Sweat: 

Putain 3 mois  :Sweat:

----------


## Frypolar

Des stats sur les phases finales de la Pro League du week-end dernier : https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DAmnj8RXkAAu6em.jpg:large

----------


## Frypolar

https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...rvers_crashed/

 ::XD::

----------


## KiwiX

> https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...rvers_crashed/


[supprimé]

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Ils auraient dû implémenter la maj en 3 phases et retour au patch précédent en 1 clic avant de vouloir tout modifier.
Franchement Ubi, bravo. 
Même pas 2j et l'Operation Health est déjà en train de se ramasser

----------


## Frypolar

Résumé de la soirée : Bishop > PENTA Fabian.

----------


## MrBishop

> Résumé de la soirée : Bishop > PENTA Fabian.


BOUM BOUM... FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM !

https://clips-media-assets.twitch.tv...54x480.mp4#t=0

personne touche à Jazz Manouche b*tch  ::ninja:: 

Cette team de fous furieux avec lequel on a gagné 7 games gagnés sur 9 ce soir, sachant qu'on est surement tomber sur des ex-Platines, Golds voire Diamant (le dernier a été remplacé par Wedgge après ça)  ::happy2:: 



Lord Jazz is back :

----------


## mcgrill

Bishop qui sort la partie du mois

----------


## Frypolar

> [supprimé]


Les serveurs ont planté car ils ont mis en ligne une version du jeu qui restaurait un ou deux charmes. Sauf que, contrairement à un développeur sérieux, ils n’ont pas testé la version en question  ::happy2::  Ça fait vraiment amateur.

----------


## Kaelis

Je leur souhaite bien du courage pour les 3 mois, parce qu'autant je regrette l'absence de nouveauté de contenu pour un trimestre mais j'avais zappé que ça serait en plus assez laborieux de jouer normalement.

----------


## mcgrill

https://clips-media-assets.twitch.tv...ffset-5926.mp4

 ::XD:: 
Le kill au drone, au ralenti ! :')

----------


## Frypolar

> https://clips-media-assets.twitch.tv...ffset-5926.mp4
> 
> 
> Le kill au drone, au ralenti ! :')


Je crois que c’est moi qui l’ai mis au sol. J’ai vu la smoke apparaître donc j’ai subtilement vidé mon chargeur dedans. Dans le genre pas de bol c’est pas mal :D

----------


## Wedgge

Dommage, on n'a pas filmé la séquence sur Canal ou Bishop, cette espèce de gros chacal, me passe sur le corps pour tuer le dernier de leur team. Je jouais Rook du coup il a juste réussi à me mettre au sol et à se faire down à son tour  ::trollface:: .

----------


## mcgrill

Et quand Jazz à rush pour defuse et finir premier.
Épique

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Énorme les gars avec le PENTA, haha vous avez assuré, le pauvre, le coup du drone niveau égo ça n'a pas du être facile.

----------


## Kaelis

> https://clips-media-assets.twitch.tv...54x480.mp4#t=0


Haha putain, Bishop qui fait suer les lows au point qu'ils ont besoin d'aller faire un tour au square pour s'en remettre  ::o:

----------


## MrBishop

Chez les CPC, y a 2 "meme" :

Y a le fameux "LEGGGGGGGGG"



Et le "BOUM BOUM... FAAAAAAAAAAM"
https://clips-media-assets.twitch.tv...54x480.mp4#t=0

Voilà  ::happy2::

----------


## schouffy

Haha  ::XD::  cet aim de pgm

----------


## MrBishop

Hier soir, on est tombé sur la Team Insanity, dirigé par leur chef Whiteshark. Ce monsieur : https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2Q...wmf61SaQdVSjDw
En fait on était en casual et on est tomber sur T.I Izzaro, un de leurs membres qui après lui avoir parler (et qui était fort sympathique) m'a demandait si on avait 5 mates dispo pour faire un entrainement contre eux !

Du coup voilà la line up, on a fait une game sur Café Dostoyevsky (Bombe - hud pro league - 5 rounds gagnants) : 



_CPC Batou, c'est Tommy_

On se fait mener 0-2. On réussit à remonter et à égaliser, je prends Pulse à tout les rounds et je tryhard à mort ! Mais malheureusement ils sont meilleurs que nous sur pas mal de points et nous mettent 5-2. Tant pis, comme j'ai dis aux canards présents, on avait juste fait cette game histoire de et qu'on partait pas du tout gagnant. Ces gars là on fait la Coupe de France, ont tenus tête à Millenium et souhaitent se projeter dans la Pro League... Donc ils sont entrainés pour  ::happy2::  . On a pas le même niveau de cohésion qu'eux, individuellement ils sont très bons (surtout Whiteshark & Izzaro) et ont un très très bon shoot, surtout Whiteshark. Il jouait beaucoup Jager avec l'ACOG, et la manière de se déplacer, de shoot, il me faisait beaucoup penser à Jazz.

Je pense très sincèrement que si j'avais eu la même équipe que contre PENTA Fabian (Frypo, Jazz, Aru, Wedgge...) on leur aurait largement tenu tête. Je suis aller les voir après le débrief, et m'ont dit "Tes mates sont beaucoup trop greedy. Valkyrie qui peek une fois, se fait tirer dessus, se met à couvert et re peek. Il fallait qu'elle s'y attende qu'on allait la cueillir !".
Puis quand ils me disent que "Pulse... Je crois que c'était toi Bishop ? Putain il a fait des ravages, il nous a coûter quelques manches, c'est tellement rare de trouver un Pulse au pompe.", ça fait chaud au keur ahah

Mais ils sont bons honnêtement. Ils font encore quelques erreurs bêtes en attaque (attaque toujours par le même endroit, fait pas trop attention au flank) mais dans la globalité ils sont solides, surtout en défense où ils jouent beaucoup la carte du spawnkill et du roaming agressif. Puis ils sont sympa, très sereins et hyper humble. Surtout Whiteshark, j'avais des à priori sur lui à cause de sa commu un peu "kikoolol" mais il est très sympathique comme garçon, il a l'étoffe d'un leader et a une grosse marge de progression.

Si des gens chaud veulent refaire une inter team avec eux, "c'est avec plaisir" qu'ils ont dit !  ::):

----------


## Frypolar

'tin, il n’y avait personne de toute la journée du coup je suis parti me coucher tôt  :Emo:

----------


## MrBishop

T'aurais du venir  ::happy2::

----------


## Frypolar

Ben ouais mais je savais pas  :Emo:  J’ai fait du casu, j’ai croisé un mec qui jouait Ash comme un pro, genre dès le début il utilise sa charge pour ouvrir une porte et fonce à l’intérieur. Sauf que contrairement à un pro il dronait pas, il est mort à chaque fois dans les 15 premières secondes  ::|:

----------


## MAIVLY

https://tof.cx/image/6OhDf

https://tof.cx/image/6OPOL

Pour ceux qui avaient demandé hier soir  ::siffle::

----------


## MrBishop

Hum, Manly a 2200 crédits R6...  :Cafe2: 

De quoi m'acheter un skin élite  :Fourbe:

----------


## schouffy

C'est cool que vous arriviez à jouer contre des bons et surtout que vous leur teniez tête.
Vous devriez vous faire une team un peu "fixe" si vous avez les dispos, ça serait intéressant de voir ce que vous pouvez faire.

----------


## n0ra

> C'est cool que vous arriviez à jouer contre des bons et surtout que vous leur teniez tête.
> Vous devriez vous faire une team un peu "fixe" si vous avez les dispos, ça serait intéressant de voir ce que vous pouvez faire.


Les GO4 mais je sais pas si ça existe encore !

----------


## MrBishop

Ils nous ont mis quand même 5-2 dans la gueule hein  ::happy2::  . 

Après on a autant de temps de jeu qu'eux, j'ai surement commencer bien avant la plupart d'entre eux, donc individuellement je me suis déjà frotter à plus fort que ça et ceux qui étaient là aussi (d'où la "remontada" jusqu'à 2-2). Mais la cohésion fait la force et ils ont un teamplay que nous on a malheureusement pas encore car... On a pas le même objectif, pas la même structure, et on voit pas R6 de la même manière. Nous on est semi-compétitif / casual, lorsque que eux sont complètement orienté compétition.

Encore une fois, je suis dégoûté de pas avoir eu l'équipe de la veille (non pas que les mates actuels que j'avais étaient mauvais, mais on était complètement à froid et à peine chauffer) avec Frypo, Jazz etc pour leur tenir tête. Le score aurait été coooooomplètement était différent ! Mais on a fait de notre mieux, et c'est l'essentiel. Prendre 5-0 m'aurait vraiment fait chier ahah, on a au moins égalisé pour leur dire "Hé les gars, nous prenez pas trop à la légère"  ::P:

----------


## MrBishop

un last pour des games ?

----------


## Shep1

Chuis chaud pour une interteam contre eux !

----------


## Barbe Rousse

De même. Si Mr Bishop pense que j'ai le niveau, évidemment  ::siffle::

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> De même. Si Mr Bishop pense que j'ai le niveau, évidemment






 ::cry::  :Emo:

----------


## Wedgge

> De même. Si Mr Bishop pense que j'ai le niveau, évidemment


Tiens Barbe, voici un spawnkill pour te mettre au top niveau, c'est cadeau. 

https://youtu.be/n8-PGDRHQgc?t=14m33s

----------


## MrBishop

> De même. Si Mr Bishop pense que j'ai le niveau, évidemment


fait pas genre  ::happy2:: 

Faut voir avec les dispos de chacun et de ceux d'en face aussi !

----------


## carapitcho

Boom boom faaaaaaaaaaaammm

----------


## Frypolar

A priori la 2.2.1 arriverait début juin : https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...ng_early_june/

----------


## Redlight

Pour être précis il disait que ça arriverai sur le TTS début juin.

----------


## MrBishop

Résumé des games de ce soir en ranked :  :Tutut: 

AH et sinon ! Leak des nouveau sets d'uniformes (casque + tenue)  ::happy2::  :





***

*** : MP sur le casque signifie "Military Police"

----------


## Frypolar

Et BlackBeard : https://i.redd.it/z1hhk5zfo60z.jpg

Edit : Smoke (dégueulasse) : https://i.redd.it/c11yv7cpcb0z.jpg

Edit 2 : si jamais vous tombez sur l’avion :

----------


## Frypolar

Compilation des uniformes/casques qui ont fuité : https://i.redd.it/pd8eyt3ozc0z.jpg

----------


## Raoul Wolfoni

> Hier soir, on est tombé sur la Team Insanity, dirigé par leur chef Whiteshark(.../...)






A partir de 8:00 puisque je ne sais pas mettre le link à la bonne minute... ::rolleyes::

----------


## Redlight

Ah ah 3 mort à la même fenêtre  ::XD:: 

Protip : ne jamais spawner ici. Toujours face à la patisserie, plein ouest.

----------


## Frypolar

> Ah ah 3 mort à la même fenêtre 
> 
> Protip : ne jamais spawner ici. Toujours face à la patisserie, plein ouest.


J’ai dû le répéter un paquet de fois hier, j’étais toujours seul à spawn à l’ouest  ::siffle::

----------


## schouffy

Putain qu'est-ce que c'est crade le haut niveau.

----------


## Redlight

La vérité sur Rook :



La seconde partie de la vidéo va vous étonner !!!

----------


## Frypolar

> Putain qu'est-ce que c'est crade le haut niveau.


Si tu parles de la vidéo au-dessus, ce n’est pas du haut niveau. Ça ne spawnkill quasiment pas à haut niveau. Déjà ils choisissent des points de spawn qui évitent cette situation, ensuite ils dronent comme il faut en phase de préparation.

----------


## Wedgge

> Si tu parles de la vidéo au-dessus, ce n’est pas du haut niveau. Ça ne spawnkill quasiment pas à haut niveau. Déjà ils choisissent des points de spawn qui évitent cette situation, ensuite ils dronent comme il faut en phase de préparation.


Exactement, c'est pas parce qu'un vieux faf use et abuse du spawnkill/spawnpeek et d'un style de jeu assez sale (cf. les preshots et dropshot omniprésents dans leur gameplay) pour obtenir une victoire rapide que cela en fait un joueur de haut niveau pour autant, nonobstant un aim de qualité. Comme le dit Frypo ce genre d'attitude se punit facilement d'où leur quasi absence en pro league (rip Sixquatre), et puis 70% des parties avec Jazz se déroulent en 4v5 après 5 secondes de jeu exceptées celles où il réalise un ace en tuant un seul joueur ennemi  ::trollface:: .

----------


## MrBishop

> A partir de 8:00 puisque je ne sais pas mettre le link à la bonne minute...


Ah je l'ai vu oui, avec du recul ça nous a fait rire avec Tommy la façon dont il nous met les 3 one tap d'affilées ! Assez violent d'ailleurs

Après, il ne montre pas les 2 rounds où je les ai quasi ACE avec Pulse  ::happy2::  . Mais se faire flanker 2 fois de suite par un Pulse et que je parvienne à presque faire une quasi full team plus d'une fois, c'est pas normal et ça passe pas en Pro League. Tout en gardant Pulse, ça aurait été Canadian ou Pengu... Ouch :/ Après White l'a lui même avouer que normalement ça aurait jamais du arriver. 

Mais bon c'est normal, ça rendrait la vidéo tout de suite moins crédible vu que c'est censé être un genre de fragmovie allant dans l'intérêt du joueur en question (et non à l'encontre). Puis ils ont bien joué, faut l'admettre  :;):  .

----------


## Kaelis

T'avais qu'à être youteubé et partager tes fragmovies  ::ninja::

----------


## Redlight

> Ah je l'ai vu oui, avec du recul ça nous a fait rire avec Tommy la façon dont il nous met les 3 one tap d'affilées ! Assez violent d'ailleurs
> 
> Après, il ne montre pas les 2 rounds où je les ai quasi ACE avec Pulse  . Mais bon c'est normal, ça rendrait la vidéo tout de suite moins crédible vu que c'est censé être un genre de fragmovie allant dans l'intérêt du joueur en question (et non à l'encontre)


Après ils parlent d'aller en PL etc... Mais les gars ne sont même pas encore en challenger league (et n'y arriverons sans doute jamais). Donc les propos de Whiteshark sont a tempérés et leur niveau à relativiser.

----------


## MrBishop

> T'avais qu'à être youteubé et partager tes fragmovies


J'ai pensé à filmer mais j'ai eu peur de subir des baisses de FPS  :Emo: 

@Red : je ne connaissais pas la Challenger league bro ! Ca a l'air cool, et c'est bien penser, ça fait un peu genre comme au foot, Ligue 1, Ligue 2...

----------


## Redlight

> J'ai pensé à filmer mais j'ai eu peur de subir des baisses de FPS 
> 
> @Red : je ne connaissais pas la Challenger league bro ! Ca a l'air cool, et c'est bien penser, ça fait un peu genre comme au foot, Ligue 1, Ligue 2...


Oui, mais avant même d'imaginer toucher la challenger league (2 équipes fr monte en PL d'ailleurs), il faut performer en Go4 et d'abord s'attaquer à des league mineur comme la ligue argent. Je ne les trouve même pas enregistré sur le site ESL.

edit : d'ailleurs le mec me fait rire dans sa vidéo de recrutement, il veut recruter des plat 1 / diamant car ils ont déjà un certain niveau. Mais hormis lui (qui est un bon joueur de ce que j'ai vu), aucun n'a atteint ce niveau sauf sur la fameuse saison 4 aka la saison des rangs gratos. Ah il qualifie aussi son aim comme "l'un des shoot les plus précis de la terre"  ::XD:: .

Et en CDF il se sont pris 10-0 contre les MVW qui eux ont peuvent réellement imaginer gratter une place en challenger league.

----------


## Kaelis

> J'ai pensé à filmer mais j'ai eu peur de subir des baisses de FPS


T'as une Gopro?

----------


## Raoul Wolfoni

> Ah je l'ai vu oui, avec du recul ça nous a fait rire avec Tommy la façon dont il nous met les 3 one tap d'affilées ! Assez violent d'ailleurs
> 
> Après, il ne montre pas les 2 rounds où je les ai quasi ACE avec Pulse  . Mais se faire flanker 2 fois de suite par un Pulse et que je parvienne à presque faire une quasi full team plus d'une fois, c'est pas normal et ça passe pas en Pro League. Tout en gardant Pulse, ça aurait été Canadian ou Pengu... Ouch :/ Après White l'a lui même avouer que normalement ça aurait jamais du arriver. 
> 
> Mais bon c'est normal, ça rendrait la vidéo tout de suite moins crédible vu que c'est censé être un genre de fragmovie allant dans l'intérêt du joueur en question (et non à l'encontre). Puis ils ont bien joué, faut l'admettre  .


J'ai mis la vidéo, mais c'est pas pour critiquer ou me moquer c'est plus pour la postérité.




> Après ils parlent d'aller en PL etc... Mais les gars ne sont même pas encore en challenger league (et n'y arriverons sans doute jamais). Donc les propos de Whiteshark sont a tempérés et leur niveau à relativiser.


Y'en a deux/trois qui sont pas mauvais apparemment, y'a celui qu'ont affronté Bishop et un troisième KS quelquechose...

----------


## Redlight

Si y'en a qui se demande à quoi ressemble l'aim practice d'un pro, il y a Meepey qui stream régulièrement pendant ses sessions d'entrainements : https://www.twitch.tv/meepeyplays

----------


## Wedgge

Il y a également Penta Fabian qui Stream ses sessions d'entrainements : https://clips-media-assets.twitch.tv...54x480.mp4#t=0.

----------


## Redlight

> Il y a également Penta Fabian qui Stream ses sessions d'entrainements : https://clips-media-assets.twitch.tv...54x480.mp4#t=0.


Lui j'ai l'impression que son aimbot n'a pas aimé le passage à la 2.2.0  ::ninja::

----------


## mcgrill

Prffffffffff'' hmphhhh hummmmmmmmmmmmm ... ... ... ... I probably got down by that fucking fag!
https://clips-media-assets.twitch.tv...3333333333.mp4
Ça c'est notre Bishop !

----------


## Frypolar

> Prffffffffff'' hmphhhh hummmmmmmmmmmmm ... ... ... ... I probably got down by that fucking fag!
> https://clips-media-assets.twitch.tv...3333333333.mp4
> Ça c'est notre Bishop !


Où tu l’as trouvé ? Je voyais pas de rediff sur sa chaîne  ::sad::  Et là c’était après le dernier round où on l’a laissé au sol pour que Caveira vienne l’interroger :D

Edit : ah ok j’avais raté un clip.

----------


## Redlight

Tain mais le mec est sérieux à rager, il joue en PL quand même relax.

----------


## Frypolar

Vu comment il s’énerve dès sa première mort sur Yacht, à mon avis c’était pas son jour  ::ninja::

----------


## schouffy

> Si tu parles de la vidéo au-dessus, ce n’est pas du haut niveau. Ça ne spawnkill quasiment pas à haut niveau. Déjà ils choisissent des points de spawn qui évitent cette situation, ensuite ils dronent comme il faut en phase de préparation.


Je veux bien croire qu'en pro league ou entre team de pgm ils spawnkill pas vu que tout le monde a un niveau super élevé et que c'est trop risqué, mais quand je lance une partie en casu ou ranked et que malheureusement y'a un gros platine ou un diamant en face, ils se font bien plaisir.
Je sais pas que c'est le jeu mais moi ça m'intéresse pas du tout.

----------


## Redlight

Esport ready :

----------


## Frypolar

> Je veux bien croire qu'en pro league ou entre team de pgm ils spawnkill pas vu que tout le monde a un niveau super élevé et que c'est trop risqué, mais quand je lance une partie en casu ou ranked et que malheureusement y'a un gros platine ou un diamant en face, ils se font bien plaisir.
> Je sais pas que c'est le jeu mais moi ça m'intéresse pas du tout.


Ben t’apprends les maps et tu drones. C’est surtout pour ça que t’en vois quasiment jamais en pro league. Je me souviens même pas de la dernière fois où je me suis fait spawnkill tellement ça fait longtemps. Si tu pars tête baissée dès le début du round, là oui, tu vas crever mais si tu places bien ton drone avant, c’est bon. D’ailleurs si tu ping le joueur avec ton drone il va vite partir.

----------


## Redlight

Après Schouffy a raison, souvent les gros plat/diamants s'amusent à spawnkill, souvent en casu, quand ils tombent contre des plus bas level. Car ils sont rarement droné et qu'ils ont des grandes chances de s'en sortir même s'ils se font repérer car les mecs en face visent pas très bien. Ils le font car ils aiment leurs epenis de faire 4 ou 5 kills dans une partie, c'est le moyen le plus rapide de finir un round et sinon ils se font chié quand il reste 2 min en 4v1 et que le mec se planque.

----------


## Wedgge

C'est parce ce que ces types ne sont que de vulgaires sauvages, la chasse a l'homme c'est le meilleur moment du jeu.

----------


## Frypolar

> C'est parce ce que ces types ne sont que de vulgaires sauvages, la chasse a l'homme c'est le meilleur moment du jeu.


Vu que tu viens de te mettre à Rust, tu vas vite avoir une autre vision de la chasse à l’homme :D

----------


## Frypolar

On en parlait : https://clips.twitch.tv/DullSpeedyShrimpTBTacoRight

----------


## Wedgge

M'en parle pas j'ai voulu poursuivre un cerf dans les fourrés, mal m'en a pris il m'a direct conduit vers un ours (brain). Il m'a bien défoncé Baloo.  :WTF:

----------


## n0ra

En fait les PENTA c'est des rageux  ::ninja::

----------


## Shep1

Petit ours brain ?

----------


## Wedgge

Vilain ours brun, une sorte de mix entre Glaz et Blackbeard.

----------


## n0ra

Haha  ::XD::

----------


## MrBishop

> Vu comment il s’énerve dès sa première mort sur Yacht, à mon avis c’était pas son jour


Bah tellement Frypo, après il doit surement être meilleur un jour de Pro League. Sur la vidéo il rate ses premiers tirs à l'UMP quand ils tentent de spawnkill Jazz, déjà que l'arme cadence pas vite alors si en plus tu rates tes premières balles (qui sont les plus importantes lors d'un spawnkill, je tiens à le préciser) ça donne ce résultat... Et vu la cadence de l'arme, c'est débile de vouloir suivre la course de Ash en espérant la toucher : c'est une légère, elle est juste trop rapide et tu peux pas la rattraper en continuant à full auto comme un con. Surtout qu'il rattrape son tir trop en retard, et vas-y, va rattraper la course de Ash avec une arme qui cadence à  même pas 500  ::rolleyes:: 
C'est comme le dropshot, si l'ennemi bouge à gauche ou à droite, c'est fini, impossible de suivre sa trajectoire. Le viseur bouge trop lentement une fois allongé ! Je dropshot de temps en temps, mais vraiment pour faire un tir réflexe ou quand l'ennemi en face est *vraiment* en face.  ::happy2:: 

C'est pour ça que j'utilise pas l'UMP, personnellement je la trouve ridicule en 1vs1, soit c'est la tête ou rien. Elle est juste précise lors d'un wallbang sur un ennemi stationnaire, les balles filent droit comparé au shotgun où forcément, les balles se dispersent de manière plus ou moins importantes selon la distance.

----------


## Redlight

La cadence de tir n'a rien avoir avec le tracking lol. C'est juste là qu'il a complètement louché. Il aurait plus compensé les déplacements de Ash c'était bon cadence élevé ou pas.

----------


## MrBishop

Bah franchement j'ai du mal à suivre la cible quand je full auto  :Emo:

----------


## mcgrill

Si t'étais bon ça se saurait en même temps...

----------


## JazzMano

> La cadence de tir n'a rien avoir avec le tracking lol. C'est juste là qu'il a complètement louché. Il aurait plus compensé les déplacements de Ash c'était bon cadence élevé ou pas.


On compense pas mes déplacements mec  :Cigare:

----------


## Frypolar

> Bah franchement j'ai du mal à suivre la cible quand je full auto


Le fait de garder ton viseur sur ta cible est en effet indépendant de l'arme. Par contre avec  une arme à faible cadence de tir il faut avoir un très bon tracking pour bien toucher. Le truc c'est que les jeux qui te poussent à suivre ta cible sont rares notamment car plus durs. Genre Redlight a joué à Enemy Territory, pas à Counter Strike, ce truc de casual  :Cigare:

----------


## Redlight

BANDE DE JALOUX !

C'était tellement chouette ET  :Emo: . Ca me fait penser que la nouvelle carte est sorti sur Dirty Bomb, si ça te dis à l'occassion Frypo




> Bah franchement j'ai du mal à suivre la cible quand je full auto


C'est surtout en relation avec le recul de l'arme, genre celle de Jager, c'est très difficile.

----------


## Frypolar

> BANDE DE JALOUX !
> 
> C'était tellement chouette ET . Ca me fait penser que la nouvelle carte est sorti sur Dirty Bomb, si ça te dis à l'occassion Frypo


Ah mais je me moquais pas, j’étais sérieux. C’est pas sur CS que tu vas améliorer ton tracking. Par contre sur les jeux Splash Damage c’est une autre histoire. Et oui je veux bien tester la nouvelle map à l’occasion. On invitera Bishop, ça lui fera un entraînement  ::trollface::

----------


## mcgrill

ET, Brink...putain splash quoi.
Les jeux de folies qu'ils sortent... me suis jamais mis à Dirty Bomb à cause de leur partenariat chelou en mode free2play Coréen...

----------


## Wedgge

Il lui faut quelque chose de beaucoup plus radical à Bishop, comme Quake par exemple  ::trollface:: .

----------


## esprex

> C’est pas sur CS que tu vas améliorer ton tracking.


En effet, tu vas améliorer ton aim. Et c'est pas casu OKAYYY ?

----------


## Frypolar

> En effet, tu vas améliorer ton aim. Et c'est pas casu OKAYYY ?


Ben le tracking fait partie de ta capacité à viser. C’est occulté à cause de la popularité de CS et de son gameplay, mais les FPS ne se limitent pas aux CS-like. Dans CS on te demande de viser vite, la tête, tout en restant à peu près statique. C’est assez spécifique. Dans beaucoup de FPS ça correspond au sniper, enfin la version aggressive, pas celle avec sa tente. Dans CoD, BF, Quake, Tribes, ET ou Natural Selection, sorti du sniper quand il est présent t’as intérêt à ne pas jouer comme dans CS.

----------


## esprex

> Ben le tracking fait partie de ta capacité à viser. C’est occulté à cause de la popularité de CS et de son gameplay, mais les FPS ne se limitent pas aux CS-like. Dans CS on te demande de viser vite, la tête, tout en restant à peu près statique. C’est assez spécifique. Dans beaucoup de FPS ça correspond au sniper, enfin la version aggressive, pas celle avec sa tente. Dans CoD, BF, Quake, Tribes, ET ou Natural Selection, sorti du sniper quand il est présent t’as intérêt à ne pas jouer comme dans CS.


Tout à fait. L'aim à la CS c'est effectivement la capacité à viser très très rapidement la tête, souvent en réflexe quitte à ce que le viseur parte complètement à côté après avoir tiré la première balle/rafale, on s'en fou. Mais je trouve ça quand même utile, un quake même si c'est très rapide et peut éventuellement demander de la précision comme avec le rail gun, ça reste viser un corps (plus ou moins gros) et non pas une petite tête. Idem sur du Tribes, NS ou autre. Un CS apporte plus de précision dans l'aim, je trouve.

Chaque FPS sera bénéfique de toute façon, mais oui c'est pas CS qui va t'apprendre à avoir un bon tracking. D'ailleurs il y a aussi overwatch qui peut être pas mal pour ça.

----------


## Redlight

Serveur test en approche (demain) : https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/e...o-known-issues

edit : concernant CS la compensation du recul (qui a un pattern très particulier) et sa gestion est aussi très importante. D'ailleurs ça me fait toujours bizarre de comment il est geré. En faite les balles ne partent pas du tout ou tu vises, le recul se gère sur l'impact. Du coup en fin de spray les mec visent les pied pour touché le têtes.

----------


## AgentDerf

> The TTS will be available starting on Thursday, June 1st, at 1:00pm EDT and will end on Friday, June 2nd at 4:00pm EDT.  [...] and deployed to PC on June 6th.


Non mais cette blague! Je vois que j'ai 13go à télécharger pour demain et cela fini après demain... pour sortir en patch réel 4 jours après...  Je comprend pas l’intérêt de faire des durées si courte et même si tu détectes un truc ben tu sais bien que cela sortira quand même le 6 juin, car ils vont pas te patcher un truc à l'arrache en 3 jours.
J'imagine que si le TTS est injouable peut-être ils annuleront le patch, mais pour faire des retours plus fin, je pense que tu peux te gratter pour qu'ils soient pris en compte...

----------


## Redlight

Non mais c'est complétement débile. Ils sortent un TTS t'as l'impression que c'est juste pour faire plaisir au joueur genre "si si on fait ça sérieusement". Mais il ne se donne pas les moyen de leur ambitions. J'ai gueuler plusieurs fois sur le reddit, aucun réponse.
J'ai l'impression qu'ils ne connaissent pas le protocole de validation qualité.

Après le one step MM a déjà été testé il y  a 15 jours, pendant une période de 3 jours... Avec une population très faible, un TTS quasiement pas annoncé et un bug où tu devais racheter tout les agents et débloquer tout leur stuff. Autant te dire qu'il y avait peu de monde sur le TTS. Pour tester un  MM c'est pratique...

Sérieusement je ne comprend pas pourquoi leurs TTS est sur une période si courte. Je ne vois aucune raison valable hormis celle du coût de maintenance. Mais on parle d'Ubi pas d'un dev indépendant quand même.

----------


## Frypolar

> Mais je trouve ça quand même utile, un quake même si c'est très rapide et peut éventuellement demander de la précision comme avec le rail gun, ça reste viser un corps (plus ou moins gros) et non pas une petite tête. Idem sur du Tribes, NS ou autre. Un CS apporte plus de précision dans l'aim, je trouve.


Le railgun c’est similaire à CS, le shotgun vite fait car moins exigeant mais pas les autres armes pour lesquelles il faut anticiper la trajectoire de ton adversaire ou avoir un bon tracking. Tribes c’est que de l’anticipation, même avec les armes automatiques. Si tu vises pile le joueur tu vas le rater, il ne faut surtout pas garder ses habitudes de CS. C’est très déstabilisant pour qui a joué uniquement à des jeux à armes hitscan. Pour NS c’est de la mêlée/projectile (alien) ou du combat contre des sacs à PV qui bougent partout. Être très bon à CS te permettra de mettre un coup côté Marine, reste à mettre les autres tout en bougeant.




> edit : concernant CS la compensation du recul (qui a un pattern très particulier) et sa gestion est aussi très importante. D'ailleurs ça me fait toujours bizarre de comment il est geré. En faite les balles ne partent pas du tout ou tu vises, le recul se gère sur l'impact. Du coup en fin de spray les mec visent les pied pour touché le têtes.


C’est pour ça que j’ai toujours considéré CS comme un très mauvais jeu dans sa manière de communiquer avec le joueur. On ne t’explique pas les règles de base du jeu et le viseur ne reflète pas non plus ces règles.

----------


## Wedgge

New TTS Session Starts Today (June 1st) at 1:00 PM EDT // 19:00 CEST // 23:00 AEST (PC Only, both Uplay & Steam, preloading is available) | This TTS be testing OSMM, Alpha Packs, changes to hitboxes and more. Click here to go to the TTS Subreddit (/r/Rainbow6TTS).

----------


## Barbe Rousse

1 jour de TTS, chouette  ::lol::

----------


## Wedgge

https://youtu.be/oVsaAvdfjwc?t=5m5s.  ::O:

----------


## Kaelis

oké

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

De nouveaux skin d'arme et des headgears en préparation

----------


## Frypolar

J’ai trouvé des skins Black Ice dans les packs.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Yep je confirme pour black Ice.
Sinon j'ai trouvé les chances de drop du légendaire assez élevées, j'ai drop plusieurs fois l'headgear de thermite, plusieurs fois un skin rose aussi, un charm et deux autres skins d'arme (magnum et smg 11).
Je ne sais pas si c'est propre au TTS ou pas.

Edit :
les liens des items légendaires :

http://i.imgur.com/nMoINbb.gifv
http://i.imgur.com/M6BeeND.gifv
http://i.imgur.com/p7c1q4m.gifv
http://i.imgur.com/XzIquha.gifv
http://i.imgur.com/F5MqL2j.gifv
http://i.imgur.com/EsmeN4H.gifv
http://i.imgur.com/1r5f6Zf.gifv

Sinon quand on a déjà l'item, on est remboursé d'une dixième de sa valeur en renown j'ai l'impression.

----------


## MrBishop

Eye j'ai envie de te marave à coups de drone Twitch, METS DES LIENS QUI MARCHENT  :Emo:

----------


## Frypolar

C’est pas sa faute, c’est imgur qui fait chier. Si t’as Firefox, pour plus être emmerdé tu vas dans _about:config_ et tu cherches _referer_. Là pour la ligne _network.http.sendRefererHeader_ tu mets 0 comme valeur. Ça veut dire que quand tu cliques sur un lien le site vers lequel il pointe ne sait pas d’où tu viens. Quand, comme imgur, tu te sers de cette information pour bloquer l’accès, ben t’es niqué :D

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

J'arrive jamais a ajouter une image, que ce soit avec imgur ou bien tof.cx, je ne les vois juste pas. Je me demande comment vous faite pour ajouter des images. J'ai le lien que je copie, je clique sur l'icone image, on me dit de coller le lien, je fais ça, je clique sur OK, et après rien ne marche.


edit : j'ai abandonné et mis ça en "code"

----------


## Kaelis

Il est à jour ton minitel?

----------


## Shep1

Il a oublié d'overcloaker son firewall.

----------


## Redlight

Le nerf de Glaz : son arme passe de 152 dmg à 85. Ubi a donc complétement niquer sa capacité à sniper de loin pour lui laisse son efficacité en combat rapproché à travers des smokes  ::XD:: 
 :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## mcgrill

bravo le veau

----------


## AgentDerf

J'ai testé le TTS, sympa de pouvoir bidouiller ces agents pendant le MM et les packs avec des skins. 

Mais bordel la communauté des TTS, j'ai jamais vu ça. Que des gros débilos, qui chouine dans le micro, qui quand tu es en 1 vs 2 et que tu as besoin de concentration et qu'on pollu pas le voice avec des "N00000b! Com'onnnnnn! Goooo N000b" alors que toi tu es as 6 kills et eux 0.
Qui ragequit.
Qui butent ces coéquipiers sans raison en milieu de match.
Qui raconte leur life dans le Tchat pour dire de la merde.

J'ai du faire 4 matchs, et j'ai eu un condensé de tous ce que j'ai pu rencontré de débile en 1 ans de MM hors TTS.

Sur les TTS il devait pas avoir les gars qui savent se tenir? Car là c'était pitoyable.

----------


## Redlight

C'est un peu la jungle sur le TTS, mais c'est marrant... 5 min.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

En effet, le peu de temps que j'ai passé dessus hier c'était pas super plaisant. Cette communauté  :Facepalm:

----------


## Kaelis

Les serveurs de test c'est éphémère et "pour du beurre". Pas étonnant que beaucoup y viennent pour faire les mariolles. C'est pas exclusif à Siege  ::happy2::

----------


## Redlight

Bah en plus des marioles t'as des mec qui te traite de cheater, "fuck off" et "gay nigger".

----------


## Frypolar

> Les serveurs de test c'est éphémère et "pour du beurre". Pas étonnant que beaucoup y viennent pour faire les mariolles. C'est pas exclusif à Siege


Le problème c’est que c’est présenté comme une poubelle. Ça dure 1 jour et c’est tout. C’est complètement con. Paladins gère beaucoup mieux les phases de test.

----------


## AgentDerf

Non mais ce qui est bizarre c'est que la communauté en général sur R6S est plutôt correct (j'ai dit "plutôt"). 

Mais là on dirait qu'on a pris la crème des trolls pour tous les rassembler au même endroit. D'ailleurs je devrais me poser des questions pourquoi je me retrouve au même endroit qu'eux  :Emo: 

Enfin je pense surtout que les gens de bonne volonté on surtout lâché l'affaire (j'en ai vu 1 ou 2 hier, j'avais de la peine pour eux, ils essayer de répondre aux trolls, que d’énergie gâché), il reste plus que les trollolos.

----------


## schouffy

> Le nerf de Glaz : son arme passe de 152 dmg à 85. Ubi a donc complétement niquer sa capacité à sniper de loin pour lui laisse son efficacité en combat rapproché à travers des smokes


Pourquoi pas. ça te donne un warning en tant que défenseur, et si t'as un bon aim tu peux toujours HS en un coup.
Au moins le perso reste utile, je suis curieux de voir ça à l'usage.

----------


## MrBishop

> Non mais ce qui est bizarre c'est que la communauté en général sur R6S est plutôt correct (j'ai dit "plutôt"). 
> 
> Mais là on dirait qu'on a pris la crème des trolls pour tous les rassembler au même endroit. D'ailleurs je devrais me poser des questions pourquoi je me retrouve au même endroit qu'eux 
> 
> Enfin je pense surtout que les gens de bonne volonté on surtout lâché l'affaire (j'en ai vu 1 ou 2 hier, j'avais de la peine pour eux, ils essayer de répondre aux trolls, que d’énergie gâché), il reste plus que les trollolos.


Ouais, elle est même pas plutôt correcte, elle est catastrophique :/
Combien de fois je suis tomber sur des mecs tellement salty, haineux ou qui te prenne de haut juste parce que t'es Plat 1 quoi et qu'ils ont réussi à te buter ou alors tu joues normalement, tu t'appliques sur ton jeu en général et pour eux c'est être tryhard..

----------


## Redlight

> Ouais, elle est même pas plutôt correcte, elle est catastrophique :/
> Combien de fois je suis tomber sur des mecs tellement salty, haineux ou qui te prenne de haut juste parce que t'es Plat 1 quoi et qu'ils ont réussi à te buter ou alors tu joues normalement, tu t'appliques sur ton jeu en général et pour eux c'est être tryhard..


Mytho t'as jamais été plat 1  ::ninja:: 

@schouffy : et tu fais comment pour lui mettre un HS quand il est dans la smoke ?

----------


## Wedgge

Une proposition à pas piquer des hannetons sur le reddit concernant Favelas  :;): .

----------


## schouffy

> @schouffy : et tu fais comment pour lui mettre un HS quand il est dans la smoke ?


Non je veux dire quand t'es Glaz, tu peux toujours faire des kills si t'arrives à aligner les têtes.
Les autres sont toujours niqués quand Glaz est dans la smoke, mais maintenant au moins y'a un avertissement, tu meurs plus instantanément, tu peux arroser en partant te mettre à couvert sans nécessairement crever.

----------


## Shep1

Ca ouvre peut-être la voie à un opérateur avec un gros sniper à verrou comme gadget. Un truc qui fait de gros dégats.

----------


## Redlight

> Ca ouvre peut-être la voie à un opérateur avec un gros sniper à verrou comme gadget. Un truc qui fait de gros dégats.


Ouais c'est ce qu'on se disait avec Frypo, ils ont repositionné Glaz en faite et vont nous pondre un nouveau sniper prochainement. En tout cas tout pousse a y croire.

----------


## Wedgge

Après avoir joué à Prey l'idée d'un opérateur avec un GlueGun serait plutôt cool je trouve, cela permettrait aux défenseurs de reboucher les lignes de vues ouvertes par les assaillants (trappes/fenêtres/mur/trous à drone/une Mira que JAZZMANO OUVRE SANS RAISON etc...) de façon temporaire gênant ainsi leur progression et leurs angles de tirs (combo avec du barbelé  ::ninja:: ). Ca pourrait aussi faire office de piège pour les manos qui se prennent les pieds dedans (coups de mêlées pour s'en sortir seul à la différence d'un Frost) en plus d'être une solution efficace voir assez comique face aux shields. 

Et puis comme ça sur Avion ce nouvel opérateur que nous nommerons Yu (oui c'est comme ça) pourra bien casser les couilles à Glaz en foutant de la glue sur TOUTES les fenêtres OUI AHAHAHA TOUTES§§§. 

Bref, j'ai eu une idée.

----------


## esprex

> Ca ouvre peut-être la voie à un opérateur avec un gros sniper à verrou comme gadget. Un truc qui fait de gros dégats.


Un gros sniper à verrou qui traverse le métal ?  :Bave:

----------


## Shep1

Moi je dirais un mixe entre un sniper et l’arbalète de capitao, avec des balles spéciales qui peuvent créer des lignes de vue sur des murs renforcé (ou non...). Mais pas assez de munition pour faire un passage pour quelqu'un, mais un drone par contre...

----------


## MrBishop

> Mytho t'as jamais été plat 1


Je l'ai jamais été. Mais ça, c'était avant.  :Coucou:

----------


## Redlight

> Moi je dirais un mixe entre un sniper et l’arbalète de capitao, avec des balles spéciales qui peuvent créer des lignes de vue sur des murs renforcé (ou non...). Mais pas assez de munition pour faire un passage pour quelqu'un, mais un drone par contre...


Pourquoi pas un fusil a verrou avec DBNO en 1 tir ?

Et j'avoue que le pistolet à Glu me séduit pas mal, mais il ne faudra pas pouvoir grimper dessus sinon c'est la merde ça va exploit de partout.

----------


## KiwiX

> Le nerf de Glaz : son arme passe de 152 dmg à 85. Ubi a donc complétement niquer sa capacité à sniper de loin pour lui laisse son efficacité en combat rapproché à travers des smokes


Ils ont virés le viseur avec l'ennemi qui passe en jaune poussin ou ils considèrent (à raison) que les joueurs de glaz sont des tocards ?

----------


## Redlight

> Ils ont virés le viseur avec l'ennemi qui passe en jaune poussin ou ils considèrent (à raison) que les joueurs de glaz sont des tocards ?


Des tocards

----------


## JazzMano

J'ai réussi à réparer streamable (comme d'hab faut mettre le son sinon c'est pas drôle) : 

4 kills_1 : https://streamable.com/1wjwl

4 kills_2 : https://streamable.com/sn2mq

Presque : https://streamable.com/jqixc

Frypo ou la définition du vole : https://streamable.com/62xab

walhack need an upgrade : https://streamable.com/h9jm5

Potato aim : https://streamable.com/8zzvw

----------


## Redlight

Alors qu'est ce qui ne fonctionnait pas ?

J'adore celui du wallhack.  ::XD:: . Mais j'ai une question pourquoi tu fait souvent des x4 mais quand tu joue avec moi tu fait des action comme celle contre Pulse  :tired:  ?

----------


## Shep1

C'est comme les YTeurs, il joue contre des bronzes à ce moment là...

----------


## KiwiX

Le potato aim est magique.

----------


## carapitcho

> J'ai réussi à réparer streamable (comme d'hab faut mettre le son sinon c'est pas drôle) : 
> 
> 4 kills_1 : https://streamable.com/1wjwl
> 
> 4 kills_2 : https://streamable.com/sn2mq
> 
> Presque : https://streamable.com/jqixc
> ]


Jazz tu sais que tu peux débloquer d'autres perso avec tes points jaunes (les gratuits)  ::ninja::

----------


## JazzMano

> Alors qu'est ce qui ne fonctionnait pas ?


C'était bien le navigateur. Je passe sur vivaldi pour upload maintenant.

----------


## Wedgge

> Alors qu'est ce qui ne fonctionnait pas ?
> 
> J'adore celui du wallhack. . Mais j'ai une question pourquoi tu fait souvent des x4 mais quand tu joue avec moi tu fait des action comme celle contre Pulse  ?


Tu es bien médisant, reconnaît qu'il a une véritable capacité a rush l'objectif et à faire le lapin (lorsqu'il parvient à survivre aux premières secondes d'une manche) le temps que l'on arrive et que l'on tue l'ensemble de la team adverse qui pour une raison inexplicable se précipite sur son pauvre cadavre.




Spoiler Alert!

----------


## MrBishop

2 autres pour ranked avec Jazz, Frypo & moi là maintenant ?

----------


## mcgrill

Putain quand je suis pas là quoi... et après vous me foutez jazz dans les pattes en mode potato et je dérank!
T'es diamant toi ? c'est bon ?

----------


## MrBishop

Nop on l'a perdu et j'ai derank Plat 2 ahah. Après j'étais à froid (première partie en 2 jours), on était 3 avec deux pick up (j'ai horreur de jouer si on est pas 5...) et voilà

----------


## Wedgge

C'est déjà passé mais je le remets pour le plaisir et ceux l'ayant loupé, voici Bandit et Gilles Touré aka Claudefranswag : 


Reddit.


Reddit.

----------


## Agano

D'où ça vient?

----------


## MrBishop

Ça vient de l'intro du jeu

Et sur la photo, tu peux voir Montagne en train de montrer avec ses doigts la taille e-p*nis de Wedgge  ::ninja::  «elle est toute petite, genre comme ça..»

----------


## Wedgge



----------


## MrBishop

:Coucou:

----------


## Wedgge

Blitz est parfait.

----------


## Sylvine

Depuis quand on voit la caméra du drone directement sur le PDA ?  ::O: 

edit : ok c'est du montage

----------


## Frypolar

Ubi qui arrive à foirer des taux de drops  :Cigare: 

https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co..._packs_on_tts/

----------


## MrBishop

Shep qui nous a clutch un round, chose qui n'est pas arriver depuis 1989 (plus sérieusement, il a fait un très beau round avec Echo en soi, il a vraiment utiliser le gadget au maximum)  ::happy2:: 

On menait 2-0 mais ils ont réussis à nous rattraper 2-3. Et c'est là que Shep a clutch, ça a remit la balle au centre et on a finit à 5-3. J'ai pas screen dommage, on avait vraiment une team plutôt équilibré !

----------


## Wedgge

T'inquiète je reviens mardi, mercredi entre 1h et 2h t'as ton diamant  :Cigare: .

----------


## MrBishop

:Bave:

----------


## MrBishop

Je sais pas si je pourrais atteindre le Diamant, mais je me sens beaucoup plus à l'aise à 5 que 3 par exemple comme hier.. Individuellement dans notre team, y avait un pick up qui était quand même très bon. Mais ça vaut pas la cohésion qu'on a à 5 entre canards même si individuellement, certains sont peut-être un peu moins bons.
Je connais quasiment par coeur tout les habitués du Mumble, leurs points forts et faibles, leurs persos favoris, on sait qui roam et fait le planton.. Et la communication est plus facile, tout simplement.

----------


## grumz

C'est quoi cette histoire de drop ? Il faut dire que ça doit bien faire un moi que j'ai pas remis les pieds sur R6.

----------


## Wedgge

> je me sens beaucoup plus à l'aise à 5.


 :tired:

----------


## Frypolar

> C'est quoi cette histoire de drop ? Il faut dire que ça doit bien faire un moi que j'ai pas remis les pieds sur R6.


Ils vont ajouter un système de caisses (enfin des Alpha Packs). Dedans tu trouves des éléments cosmétiques. Tout ce qui existe jusqu’à présent sera divisé en catégorie (commun, rare, épique, etc, enfin comme d’hab’). À chaque partie tu as une chance de trouver une caisse, si tu ne la trouves pas tes chances augmentent de 2 points si tu as gagné, 1.5 si tu as perdu (il y a un bonus de 0.3 points si tu as le season pass). Quand tu trouves une caisse ça retombe à 0%.

----------


## Redlight

Ah ah le down des serveur pendant mon booster  :tired:

----------


## Raoul Wolfoni

Oui c'est une bonne idée pendant un jour férié...

----------


## Redlight

Surtout que c'est une grosse galère pour trouver des infos

----------


## Frypolar

Ben y en a pas et la connexion à Uplay est morte...

----------


## Redlight

Si sur reddit et twitter tu trouves vaguement un message annoncant une maintenance de 2h mais bon faut trouver quoi

----------


## Frypolar

Ah mais non, en fait c’est pas une maintenance, ça a pété chez eux. Le message sur le forum et le tweet sont arrivés après la coupure

----------


## esprex

> Ils vont ajouter un système de caisses (enfin des Alpha Packs). Dedans tu trouves des éléments cosmétiques. Tout ce qui existe jusqu’à présent sera divisé en catégorie (commun, rare, épique, etc, enfin comme d’hab’). À chaque partie tu as une chance de trouver une caisse, si tu ne la trouves pas tes chances augmentent de 2 points si tu as gagné, 1.5 si tu as perdu (il y a un bonus de 0.3 points si tu as le season pass). Quand tu trouves une caisse ça retombe à 0%.


Du coup les points pourront toujours servir à acheter certains skin ou c'est fini ?

----------


## Frypolar

> Du coup les points pourront toujours servir à acheter certains skin ou c'est fini ?


Ça je sais pas. Tu pourras acheter des caisses avec en tout cas. Je vais voir si je trouve une info. C’était possible sur le TTS mais bon, on sait jamais trop ce qu’Ubi va sortir...

Edit : apparemment ce serait calqué sur ce que fait Overwatch donc oui, on devrait toujours pouvoir acheter ce qu’on veut.

----------


## esprex

C'est un peu le bordel entre la renommée, les crédits R6 et maintenant les caisses... Ils savent pas trop où aller j'ai l'impression.
Vivement R6: Siege 2  ::ninja::

----------


## Wedgge

> La mise à jour 2.2.1 est notre premier effort majeur pour améliorer des problèmes de longue date dans Rainbow Six: Siege, et la restructuration de la hitbox est l'un des points-clé de cette mise à jour.
> 
> Tout d'abord, il est important de vous expliquer comment les hitboxes sont devenues ce qu'elles sont, car cela est lié à quelques concepts de jeu qui constituent le cœur de Rainbow Six. L'idée maîtresse de ces concepts était que "tout doit réagir" (vous avez d'ailleurs pu remarquer que cela s'applique au-delà des agents). Pour simplifier les informations que vous recevez en tant que joueur, nous avions décidé que l'intégralité de la silhouette des agents serait intégrée à la hitbox.
> 
> Au fil du temps, toutefois, nos concepteurs ont commencé à identifier de nouveaux problèmes provenant de la structure de certains agents, en particulier :
> Certains agents ont des accessoires qui créent des problèmes, car ils sont automatiquement considérés comme des cibles, à tort (comme les cache-oreilles de Blitz).
> Les agents suivants devaient être uniques dans leur apparence, afin de les différencier des autres agents (et nous ne voulions pas obliger nos graphistes chargés des personnages à créer indéfiniment le même type d'agents). C'est pourquoi nous avons, par exemple, fini par retirer le collier de Frost de sa hitbox, car ce dernier la rendait trop facile à toucher.
> Les différences de comportement dans les hitboxes des nouveaux et des anciens agents étaient déroutantes pour tout le monde, en particulier pour les nouveaux joueurs ; ce manque de cohérence ne pouvait que s'amplifier au fur et à mesure que nous introduisions de nouveaux agents.
> 
> ...


Source.

----------


## Kaelis

Tout ce pavé pour dire qu'il faudra tirer dans la viande.

----------


## esprex

> seules les parties du corps humain font partie de la hitbox.


C'est assez fou de lire des trucs pareils, 1 an et demi après la sortie.
Tant mieux, mais quand même...

edit : 


> La cohérence est essentielle pour que Rainbow Six soit considéré comme un jeu valable pour les compétitions, et c'est pourquoi nous avons décidé de consacrer une partie de l'Opération Health à l'harmonisation de nos hitboxes, en suivant *un nouveau concept* : seules les parties du corps humain comptent.


Genius  ::XD::

----------


## Redlight

> C'est assez fou de lire des trucs pareils, 1 an et demi après la sortie.
> Tant mieux, mais quand même...
> 
> edit : 
> 
> Genius


C'est pas le cas dans beaucoup de FPS...

edit : serveurs encore down pour un moment...

----------


## MrBishop

"Le collier de Frost" ??  ::mellow::

----------


## Kaelis

C'est son col plutôt.

----------


## Redlight

Patch note de mercredi finalement : https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/e...pdate-2-1.aspx

Cool ils ont bousillé la seul façon de défendre les fenêtre de la facade nord sur Kanal...

----------


## Frypolar

J’aimerais bien voir la gueule de la hitbox de Ash maintenant  ::siffle:: 

Edit : ah les cons  ::|:  https://ubistatic19-a.akamaihd.net/r...-03_292251.jpg

----------


## Wedgge

Ça va râler sur les têtes qui passent plus  ::ninja:: .

----------


## mcgrill

> Je sais pas si je pourrais atteindre le Diamant, mais je me sens beaucoup plus à l'aise à 5 que 3 par exemple comme hier.. Individuellement dans notre team, y avait un pick up qui était quand même très bon. Mais ça vaut pas la cohésion qu'on a à 5 entre canards même si individuellement, certains sont peut-être un peu moins bons.
> Je connais quasiment par coeur tout les habitués du Mumble, leurs points forts et faibles, leurs persos favoris, on sait qui roam et fait le planton.. Et la communication est plus facile, tout simplement.


Je demande a voir le fichier excel de Bishop !

----------


## Frypolar

> Friendly gadgets are detected when using the RED MK III “Spectre”.


Si c’est bien ce à quoi je pense, c’est cool. Il aura fallu un an et demi mais bon.

----------


## MrBishop

> Patch note de mercredi finalement : https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/e...pdate-2-1.aspx
> 
> Cool ils ont bousillé la seul façon de défendre les fenêtre de la facade nord sur Kanal...
> 
> https://ubistatic19-a.akamaihd.net/r...-03_292251.jpg


Il est prévisible celui là en plus, et c'est «bénéfique» d'un côté pour les attaquants si l'anti spawnkill est réussi, ça permet d'en sortir un dès le début (après c'est un coup de poker, ça se joue à la seconde dans ce genre de situations)
Et le spawnkill sur Consulat, je l'ai jamais vu perso (une fois sur un stream de Sergio et c'est tout).

@Frypo : c'est bien ce que tu crois, tu vois plus les drones alliés sur le gadget à IQ  ::happy2::  C'est cool parce que c'était un vrai fourre tout et à chaque fois qu'un gadget bougeait, je croyais que c'était Pulse..

----------


## mcgrill

> Si c’est bien ce à quoi je pense, c’est cool. Il aura fallu un an et demi mais bon.


Finit de regarder un mur 2h avec IQ "mais putain elle est là la cam..."

----------


## Frypolar

> Finit de regarder un mur 2h avec IQ "mais putain elle est là la cam..."


Ou de péter le drone d’un pote.

----------


## schouffy

ça marche tjs pas ? Je voulais jouer ce soir  ::(:

----------


## Redlight

L'opération health est jusqu'à présent une pure réussite, tellement content qu'ils aient décalé du contenu pour nous faire bénéficier de ça  ::trollface:: 

Si seulement Ubisoft avait des serveur de test pour tester des mesures anti-spawnkill comme sur Kanal...

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Déjà on peut lancer uplay maintenant.

----------


## Frypolar

9h de "maintenance". Mais c’était prévu il paraît. Ubisoft  :Cigare:

----------


## MrBishop

> Je demande a voir le fichier excel de Bishop !


Ah bah les 2 ranked de ce soir rentreraient facilement dans le fichier, ça c'est sur, mais pas en bien...

Ranked catastrophique ce soir. Aucune concentration, aucune implication, aucun calls, des décos à n'importe quel moment (attendez de mourir avant de déco, je dis ça je dis rien) , des picks catastrophiques (heureusement que je me sacrifie pour Thermite)...

Je crois juste que je vais continuer à faire des ranked avec Frypo, Red, Shep & le reste, parce que ça me casse juste les burnes quoi. Impossible de garder un rank le temps d'un seul match dès que je joue avec un autre roster, c'est un truc de malade quand même, les mecs en face sont nuls, c'est ça le pire

fin bref, autant rester en casual.

----------


## Frypolar

La réponse concernant la modification de Kanal : https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...ill_change_in/

Avec cette perle :



> We are always open to input from the community, but would prefer giving it a bit of time to see how it plays out in game.


Et du coup le TTS il sert à quoi ?

----------


## Shep1

Ahah. C'est vraiment des jambons chez Ubisoft ! Un m c sur Reddit proposait de déplacer le point de Spawn plus au dessus, ou alors dans l'embarcadère qui est bien caché normalement...
Enfin ils niquent la méta sans même prendre le temps de tester. On tirera les conclusions à la fin de cet opération, mais déjà c'est pas la folie. Ils s'en seraient tenu au opérateurs et à la map, il n'y aurais pas eu beaucoup de différences...

----------


## Kaelis

J'vois rien de dramatique, on peut toujours sortir par le sous-sol ou la cuisine. Néanmoins je préfèrerais qu'ils se contentent d'améliorer les points d'apparition qui en ont besoin. Y a une règle d'or à respecter (impossible de tuer un assaillant là où il apparaît) ça me paraît quand même pas compliqué.

----------


## Shep1

Oui il y a d'autres sorties mais ça affaiblis vachement le point B. Et puis ils règlent ça mais aller toucher à favela ou maison ça ils ont pas le courage... Pourtant si elles sont autant déprécié et pas jouer en ESL, c'est pour une bonne raison.

----------


## Frypolar

> J'vois rien de dramatique, on peut toujours sortir par le sous-sol ou la cuisine. Néanmoins je préfèrerais qu'ils se contentent d'améliorer les points d'apparition qui en ont besoin. Y a une règle d'or à respecter (impossible de tuer un assaillant là où il apparaît) ça me paraît quand même pas compliqué.


Ben déjà tu peux toujours spawnkill, suffit de se mettre à la fenêtre d'à côté. Ensuite c'est la merde pour défendre. Si tu sors du garage t'as au moins une claymore qui t'attends, souvent un attaquant surveille aussi. Si tu sors par là fenêtre tu vas te faire défoncer, avec du bol tu vas en buter 1. Dans tous les cas t'es super vulnérable.

----------


## Kaelis

> Ben déjà tu peux toujours spawnkill, suffit de se mettre à la fenêtre d'à côté. Ensuite c'est la merde pour défendre. Si tu sors du garage t'as au moins une claymore qui t'attends, souvent un attaquant surveille aussi. Si tu sors par là fenêtre tu vas te faire défoncer, avec du bol tu vas en buter 1. Dans tous les cas t'es super vulnérable.


Les claymores c'est fait pour ça, c'est une ressource à dépenser pour les attaquants pour se couvrir. Ça se fait sur beaucoup de map, ça m'a jamais dérangé en tant que défenseur (c'est à ça que ça sert, j'accepte).

Idem pour un mec qui couvre une sortie, ça coûte une personne à l'attaquant. Ça me gêne pas, c'est comme ça que ça se joue.

Faire une sortie c'est risqué oui.

Si cette solution règle pas le spawnkill je trouve ça con, pourtant comme ça a été dit plusieurs fois il suffirait de corriger les points d'apparition. J'ai pas vérifié moi-même si leur truc empêche le spawnkill, mais je te fais confiance.

La question que je me pose au bout du compte (puisque ça ne règle pas le problème de spawnkill) c'est est-ce que le point des serveurs était à l'avantage des défenseurs et qui méritait une retouche pour aider les attaquants? J'ai l'impression que c'est pas le point le plus dur à défendre sur Kanal, et que c'est peut-être même le plus facile pour les défenseurs.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Oui il y a d'autres sorties mais ça affaiblis vachement le point B. Et puis ils règlent ça mais aller toucher à favela ou maison ça ils ont pas le courage


C'est pas prévu? Ça serait ballot  :tired: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ils s'en seraient tenu au opérateurs et à la map, il n'y aurais pas eu beaucoup de différences...


C'est clair que ça a intérêt à être époustouflant passé les 3 mois de maintenance. Pour le moment je suis septique (le nouveau concept de hitbox je pensais que ça arriverait dans un patch de mi-saison, depuis le temps qu'on en parle...).

----------


## Redlight

Il faut différencier spawnkill et spawnpeek. Dans le premier cas tu ne peux rien faire dans le second c'est juste une erreur d'inattention. Il me semblait que ce spawn relevait plus de spawnpeek que du spawnkill, je peux me tromper mais quand au fait de déplacer le spawn derrière les algecos ils répondent "require work being done on art, navmesh, lighting" etc... On doit de concentrer sur la santé etc... Je veux bien mais à un moment donné il faut s'interroger sur qu'est ce que la santé du jeu ? Est ce que l'équilibrage en fait partie ? Pour moi oui, pour Ubi c'est pas vraiment le cas j'ai l'impression.

Et encore une fois, au lieu de tester ça sur les serveur test, ils préfèrent envoyé ça en live sans tester quoi que ce soit et on va devoir se taper ces changements pendant 3 mois. Et c'est pareil pour Glaz, les mecs implémentent ses changement dans un TTS de 48h, 4 jours avant la sortie du patch.

J'ai l'impression qu'ils n'ont pas vraiment saisie ce que représente la santé du jeu et ce sont juste dit, on va faire des patch pendant 3 mois ça va être trop cool on va fixer plein de truc. Sans prendre le temps de tester des modifications majeures. Le soucis c'est qu'ils se rajoutent du boulot en implémentant des truc à la va vite qui vont devoir être patché dans quelques semaines...

En revanche il y a des maps qui nécessiteraient un vrai travail comme l'a dit Shep comme maison, favela ou avion qui comporte des spawnpeek voir spawnkill absolument dégueulasse ou des stratégies contre lesquelles tu ne peux rien faire (je pense à Avion ou de l'arrière de l'appareil tu peux tuer des mec emprentant l'échelle du cockpit ou Favela quand tu spawn école tu peux te faire rush).

Et oui ça affaiblis énormément le meilleur point à défendre sur Kanal, déjà qu'elle est pas très équilibrée, il va rester salle des cartes de viable et encore il faut tenir les trappes au dessus...

@Kaelis : le soucis c'est qu'il suffit d'une claymore, la porte du garage étant assez éloignée des fenêtre, BB sur cette facade et ça va être un enfer à tenir le serveur. Et les fenêtre du premier étage ne sont pas "vaultable" pour les défenseurs à moins de se faire booster.

----------


## Kaelis

> Il faut différencier spawnkill et spawnpeek. Dans le premier cas tu ne peux rien faire dans le second c'est juste une erreur d'inattention. Il me semblait que ce spawn relevait plus de spawnpeek que du spawnkill


C'est ce qu'il me semblait aussi mais je peux me tromper aussi, n'ayant pas vérifié moi-même...

Pour cette histoire de fenêtre je demande à voir, une claymore ça s'enlève ça me gêne pas (même si je sors pas au bout du compte). Y a des façades qui ont plein de sorties pour les défenseurs, d'autres avec seulement deux, voire une seule ou même pas du tout. Je me demande encore si ça éclate un équilibre défense/attaque (dans ce cas c'est problématique) ou si les joueurs peuvent vivre avec (je parierai là-dessus perso).

Je suis d'accord pour l'utilisation des serveurs de tests, visiblement les créneaux sont si serrés que je vois mal l'intérêt (ça a déjà été dit, j'ai pas besoin d'en rajouter). Je pige pas.

----------


## Redlight

> Ahah. C'est vraiment des jambons chez Ubisoft ! Un m c sur Reddit proposait de déplacer le point de Spawn plus au dessus, ou alors dans l'embarcadère qui est bien caché normalement...
> Enfin ils niquent la méta sans même prendre le temps de tester. On tirera les conclusions à la fin de cet opération, mais déjà c'est pas la folie. Ils s'en seraient tenu au opérateurs et à la map, il n'y aurais pas eu beaucoup de différences...


Idem je trouve que jusqu'à présent c'est vraiment pas la folie.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est ce qu'il me semblait aussi mais je peux me tromper aussi, n'ayant pas vérifié moi-même...
> 
> Pour cette histoire de fenêtre je demande à voir, une claymore ça s'enlève ça me gêne pas (même si je sors pas au bout du compte). Y a des façades qui ont plein de sorties pour les défenseurs, d'autres avec seulement deux, voire une seule ou même pas du tout. Je me demande encore si ça éclate un équilibre défense/attaque (dans ce cas c'est problématique) ou si les joueurs peuvent vivre avec (je parierai là-dessus perso).
> 
> Je suis d'accord pour l'utilisation des serveurs de tests, visiblement les créneaux sont si serrés que je vois mal l'intérêt (ça a déjà été dit, j'ai pas besoin d'en rajouter). Je pige pas.


Le soucis avec la salle serveur c'est qu'elle est cadrillé par des fenêtres et que le seul spot safe c'était justement sous ces fenêtres.

----------


## Kaelis

> Le soucis avec la salle serveur c'est qu'elle est cadrillé par des fenêtres et que le seul spot safe c'était justement sous ces fenêtres.


J'y avais pas pensé.

----------


## Redlight

Alors hier maintenance qui dégénère 9h de down, aujourd'hui maintenance ubisoft de 6h30 et demain maintenance de R6 qui devrait prendre aussi un peu de temps  ::mellow::

----------


## Wedgge

Ce qui est sidérant c'est que ces mecs ont un don pour changer systématiquement des trucs dont on se fout totalement et rendre bancale une méta qui elle, n'a rien demandé a personne.

----------


## Shep1

Je comprends que ce râle, et je râle aussi, mais là pour le coup on peut comprendre que s'ils veulent mettre des nouveaux serveurs avec un meilleur tickrate en place ils vont devoir en faire. Par contre la durée et exagéré...

----------


## Frypolar

> Je comprends que ce râle, et je râle aussi, mais là pour le coup on peut comprendre que s'ils veulent mettre des nouveaux serveurs avec un meilleur tickrate en place ils vont devoir en faire. Par contre la durée et exagéré...


Ouais enfin ça c’est pour Rainbow Six, hier c’était tout Ubisoft qui était mort pendant 9h. Ensuite changer le tickrate ça implique de changer le code du jeu, c’est tout. Tu changes pas de machine. Surtout qu’ils sont chez Azure, ils ne gèrent pas eux-même les serveurs.

----------


## schouffy

> Ah bah les 2 ranked de ce soir rentreraient facilement dans le fichier, ça c'est sur, mais pas en bien...
> 
> Ranked catastrophique ce soir. Aucune concentration, aucune implication, aucun calls, des décos à n'importe quel moment (attendez de mourir avant de déco, je dis ça je dis rien) , des picks catastrophiques (heureusement que je me sacrifie pour Thermite)...
> 
> Je crois juste que je vais continuer à faire des ranked avec Frypo, Red, Shep & le reste, parce que ça me casse juste les burnes quoi. Impossible de garder un rank le temps d'un seul match dès que je joue avec un autre roster, c'est un truc de malade quand même, les mecs en face sont nuls, c'est ça le pire
> 
> fin bref, autant rester en casual.


J'étais là pendant le massacre et je vais juste te répondre deux choses.
Déjà on a pas tous ton niveau ni ton implication.
Ensuite, probablement que t'as l'habitude d'une meilleure cohésion car tu as pris des habitudes avec d'autres joueurs, mais applique aussi à toi les remarques que tu fais à d'autres. Tu fais très peu de calls, tu n'écoutes pas ceux des autres, tu reproches aux gens qui dronent et te filent des infos de pas te couvrir simultanément, bref t'es pas un coéquipier en or quand tu t'y mets non plus.

Moi je joue surtout pour le fun, et pas suffisamment pour progresser (genre dimanche soir, ça faisait 2 semaines que j'avais pas joué), donc ne m'oppose pas du tout à ce qu'on joue pas ensemble (au moins en ranked). Si tu rejoins un groupe existant alors que personne ne t'a forcé ne viens pas ensuite pleurer sur le forum stp. Je te dis ça respectueusement car je t'aime bien et j'espère qu'on pourra encore jouer ensemble en casu, mais n'hésites pas à dire que tu veux pas rank plutôt que de le regretter et être aigri ensuite.

----------


## Redlight

Bishop qui file pas des infos ? Impossible !  ::ninja:: 

Sinon perso j'ai déjà refusé plusieurs fois d'aller en ranked. Surtout que à quelques reprises ça jouait YOLO chacun pour soi alors que j'étais déjà sceptique à la base. Dans ce cas mieux vaut se contenter du casu.

@wedgge : en faite ce que je comprend pas c'est qu'Ubi décide de virer cette fenêtre qui était très importante et régulièrement utilisée pour fixer un spawnkill qui arrive qu'en de très rare occasion (perso j'en ai pas le souvenir de cette fenêtre).

----------


## mcgrill

Yes hier c'était un peu la partie de trop (je lance le jeu sur "la partie de trop" fuck me right...)
Du coup je me co, shouffy déco, moi je me tape le bug de lumière. Je déco juste après être mort et ça met 2h à se relancer... bref on perd deux rounds pour rien.

Effectivement c'était dommage et j'ai sentit qu'on était moins impliqué que d'habitude. Mais c'est vrai que ces derniers temps on a beaucoup joué en petits groupes et que c'était cool parce qu'on connait les capacités des autres. Frypo à donner sa stratégie, jazz a crever rapidement (haha  :;): ), frypo et jazz à s'engueuler et bishop à roamer en silence et rattraper quelques parties mal engagées.
Quand on change le roster c'est vrai que c'est un peu frustrant parce qu'on ne sait plus trop où est notre place.

Bon moi c'est facile je suis clairement pas le mec qui fait des clutchs mais j'essaye toujours de jouer support, en drone ou cam, mais dans le cadre de notre last effectivement j'étais aussi paumé.

Suremnet la faute de Sirtank !
Biiim prend ça !
 :;):

----------


## MrBishop

> J'étais là pendant le massacre et je vais juste te répondre deux choses.
> Déjà on a pas tous ton niveau ni ton implication.
> Ensuite, probablement que t'as l'habitude d'une meilleure cohésion car tu as pris des habitudes avec d'autres joueurs, mais applique aussi à toi les remarques que tu fais à d'autres. Tu fais très peu de calls, tu n'écoutes pas ceux des autres, tu reproches aux gens qui dronent et te filent des infos de pas te couvrir simultanément, bref t'es pas un coéquipier en or quand tu t'y mets non plus.
> 
> Moi je joue surtout pour le fun, et pas suffisamment pour progresser (genre dimanche soir, ça faisait 2 semaines que j'avais pas joué), donc ne m'oppose pas du tout à ce qu'on joue pas ensemble (au moins en ranked). Si tu rejoins un groupe existant alors que personne ne t'a forcé ne viens pas ensuite pleurer sur le forum stp. Je te dis ça respectueusement car je t'aime bien et j'espère qu'on pourra encore jouer ensemble en casu, mais n'hésites pas à dire que tu veux pas rank plutôt que de le regretter et être aigri ensuite.


Je fais des calls, pas toujours, mais quand j'en fais (et c'est du vécu), personne s'en préoccupe car... Bah pour moi ça paraît du bon sens. À gauche un mur, à droite un couloir. On est 3, je couvre le mur, et personne couvre un couloir à ma droite avec une Frost (un medium hein) qui sprint et qui fait autant de bruits qu'un tank. Elle réussit à nous triple kill.. Après y a pas que ça, c'est un tout qui ont fait que la partie était mauvaise.

On est tous là pour le fun. Est-ce que la partie d'hier soir était fun ? Vu comment on est tous partie dépité, ah bah ça on y a prit du fun, ça se voit. Vous répétez inlassablement l'argument que R6 est un loisir avant tout.. Mais donnez vous les moyens d'en faire un loisir, vous allez pas me dire que la raclée qu'on s'est prit hier était drôle et amusante franchement, on a fait 2 rounds à 3vs5 et uniquement les 2 derniers à 5vs5 (quand on avait déjà pris 0-3 dans la tronche)... 

Ici il suffit juste de donner son avis et de balancer les vérités pour être considérer comme aigri. Non, je dis juste tout fort ce que la plupart des personnes pensent tout bas (ou disent entre eux).
Même Sirtank, le mec qui est jamais d'accord avec moi était d'accord sur le fait qu'on s'est juste chier sur le dernier round quoi.. Donc c'est pour dire.

Fin bon.. Je sais qu'à chaque fois que je fais un post de ce genre, ça part tout le temps en mode «t'es aigri / rageux / prends ça trop au sérieux», donc je vais m'arrêter là  ::rolleyes::

----------


## schouffy

> À gauche un mur, à droite un couloir. On est 3, je couvre le mur, et personne couvre un couloir à ma droite avec une Frost (un medium hein) qui sprint et qui fait autant de bruits qu'un tank. Elle réussit à nous triple kill.. :


Je dois te rappeler une nouvelle fois que j'étais en train de droner, pour vous donner l'info qu'ils étaient 2 derrière le mira dont effectivement la frost ? Comment tu veux qu'en plus je tienne une ligne ? Si "se précipiter" c'est rester à l'arrière pour droner pendant que tu poses ton breach, alors oui j'me suis sévèrement précipité.
Pour le reste, je te rappelais juste qu'on a pas tous les mêmes objectifs donc arrêtes de nous imposer les tiens (que moi je respecte). Tu me verras jamais te dire "arrête de nous faire chier à jouer sérieusement et à tryhard".
Oui se prendre une raclée c'est pas drôle, surtout qu'ils étaient effectivement pas super forts en face, mais une fois le jeu quitté c'était déjà oublié perso.
Et nous reprocher d'être à 3v5 ou déco... T'es sérieux ? Tu crois que j'ai débranché mon rj45 ou quoi ?

----------


## Redlight

3h30 de retard sur la maintenance d'aujourd'hui, 7h sur celle d'hier. Ca va être drôle demain  ::ninja::

----------


## Kaelis

Je crois qu'en 4 semaines, il y aura eu 3 fois "farmer avec les Spetnaz" comme défi hebdomadaire. On va encore bouffer du russe à tour de bras  :Cigare:

----------


## Wedgge

Frypo voilà de quoi te rassurer  ::trollface::  :

*
*

----------


## MAIVLY

> Fin bon.. Je sais qu'à chaque fois que je fais un post de ce genre, ça part tout le temps en mode «t'es aigri / rageux / prends ça trop au sérieux», donc je vais m'arrêter là


Mais non bibi, c'est pour ça qu'on t'aime  :;): 

Tu argumentes, avec tact, donc yabon  ::P:

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Mais non bibi, c'est pour ça qu'on t'aime 
> 
> Tu argumentes, avec tact et mauvaise foi, donc yabon


fixed  ::ninja::

----------


## Redlight

J'annonce pour les prochaines semaines on va bien râler quand le chef d'escouade va afk en fin de partie ou des les menus ça va être sympa. Une belle idée d'Ubi tient encore  ::XD::

----------


## Frypolar

Ben surtout que tu ne peux pas transférer le statut à moins de quitter la squad...

----------


## Redlight

Annonce : Wedgge est un amateur de dab.  :Facepalm: 

edit : problème de hipfire épisode  3 !

----------


## MrBishop

> Je dois te rappeler une nouvelle fois que j'étais en train de droner, pour vous donner l'info qu'ils étaient 2 derrière le mira dont effectivement la frost ? Comment tu veux qu'en plus je tienne une ligne ? Si "se précipiter" c'est rester à l'arrière pour droner pendant que tu poses ton breach, alors oui j'me suis sévèrement précipité.
> Pour le reste, je te rappelais juste qu'on a pas tous les mêmes objectifs donc arrêtes de nous imposer les tiens (que moi je respecte). Tu me verras jamais te dire "arrête de nous faire chier à jouer sérieusement et à tryhard".
> Oui se prendre une raclée c'est pas drôle, surtout qu'ils étaient effectivement pas super forts en face, mais une fois le jeu quitté c'était déjà oublié perso.
> Et nous reprocher d'être à 3v5 ou déco... T'es sérieux ? Tu crois que j'ai débranché mon rj45 ou quoi ?


Je t'ai pas reprocher ta déco, je continuais sur la lancé du «se retrouver à 3vs5, c'est pas fun» nuance
Et j'ai bien compris l'histoire du tunnel, mais tu n'étais pas seul puis même si c'était le cas, ça arrive, c'est pour ça que je fais pas de fixette dessus. Mais c'était une erreur parmi tant d'autres, qui au final s'est cumulé à pleins de petites choses et qui a vraiment donner une ranked cata quoi
Je te kiffe Schouffy, mais prenez le temps de bien interpréter les choses, je vais pas blamer à mort quelqu'un pour sa déco alors qu'il m'arrive des fois le bug d'éclairage etc

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Frypo voilà de quoi te rassurer  :
> 
> *
> *https://tof.cx/images/2017/06/06/f73...ef3de82b11.jpg


Duuude, source ubi?

----------


## schouffy

> Je te kiffe Schouffy, mais prenez le temps de bien interpréter les choses, je vais pas blamer à mort quelqu'un pour sa déco alors qu'il m'arrive des fois le bug d'éclairage etc


Pour la prochaine fois, je prendrai plus de temps pour mieux interpréter, en échange prends plus de temps pour mieux réfléchir et formuler  ::): 
Mais sinon je t'aime bien aussi  ::wub::

----------


## AgentDerf

La maj elle doit poper dans l'après-midi c'est ça?

----------


## Redlight

Fin de MaJ vers 16h30 si tout va bien de mémoire.

----------


## Mizu

Yop les canards !

Si on veut une place en ranked, y'a un rituel à passer ? Ou on se présente sur Mumble et si il y a de la place c'est good  :Cigare:  ?
J'avais participé au tournoi en interne mais depuis je n'ai pas osé me pointer sur le Mumble  ::happy2:: .

----------


## mcgrill

On part en ranked quand on est 5 avec une mentalité proche.
Parce que niveau skill je ne serais pas pris :P

Mais oui passe, on fait souvent du casu, et puis du ranked avec les gens qu'on connait un peu mieux. Le jeu est vite frustrant quand on se fait rouler dessus, ce qui arrive quand on est pas équilibrés.

----------


## Wedgge

Il n'y a aucune barrière, on accepte tout le monde pour peu qu'il sache se servir d'une arme ㅡ même contre ses copains fusse de façon accidentelle, bien que certains manifestent ici une ardeur hors normes quand il s'agit d'occire ses coéquipiers ㅡ si tu es mauvais ce n'est pas un drame, tu progresseras d'autant plus vite entouré d'experts  ::ninja:: . Et puis tu sais même avec plus de 800 heures de jeu on traine de sacrés casseroles, comme au hasard Bishop, cette espèce de mort de faim teigneux incapable de faire le moindre call ou de tuer un ennemi autrement que par-derrière lorsqu'il est dans un frost trap.

Edit : 531 MO pour la maj. Je ne fais pas de dab.

----------


## MrBishop

Personnellement, je fais du ranked avec quasiment que des gens que je connais malheureusement. Rien à voir avec le niveau, c'est plus une question de confiance en fait.. Genre Wedgge, Jazz, Barbe, Frypo ou autres je leur fais confiance les yeux fermés. 
Après quelques casu, je dis pas non hein ! On est pas un club d'élitistes. Juste que je me sens plus à l'aise avec des mates que je connais et que parfois on peut se parler hyper sérieux alors qu'en fait on pourrait aller à Hippopotamus ensemble tellement on s'entend bien. Et que je voudrais pas que mes dires pouvant paraître un peu sec et dur, blesse quelqu'un ou le froisse alors que ce n'est pas du tout l'intention. C'est plus sur le moment, rien de personnel !  ::):

----------


## Redlight

Un fois j'ai dis




> T'es nul Jazz


 :Red: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> on pourrait aller à Hippopotamus


Non franchement déconne pas avec Hippopotamus, déjà que j'hésite à y aller avec ma mère...

----------


## mcgrill

Ouais mais nan pas hippo...
J'ai plein de petits restos sympas, comme t'as l'air d'humeur généreuse je te laisse nous inviter.

----------


## MrBishop

Un Five Guys  :Bave:

----------


## mcgrill

> Un Five Guys


Gros lard







J'en suis !

----------


## Mizu

Pas de soucis, je suis pas susceptible et j'aime bien partager les expériences de jeux. Mais pourquoi pas de la casu pour se faire la main  :;):

----------


## madonno

Pour rappel : 

Team kill :
"Frag ou perte de vie occasionnée par erreur (le plus souvent) ou intentionnellement, par un membre d'une équipe sur un autre membre de la même équipe."

Voilà. Comme ça pas de risque d'erreur d'interprétation ou d'enguelade pour rien.

Je vous aime tous. 

Ps : pensez à travailler vos skins... la police du mauvais goût à noté du relâchement  (sauf HHAINE et typho en net progrès).

----------


## mcgrill

> Pour rappel : 
> 
> Team kill :
> "Frag ou perte de vie occasionnée par erreur (le plus souvent) ou intentionnellement, par un membre d'une équipe sur un autre membre de la même équipe."


Généralement je down juste.
Histoire que ça ne mette pas mon pseudo en haut...Couleur sur couleur c'est moche, je laisse l'ennemi s'en charger...

----------


## n0ra

Alors cette MAJ ? c'est de la bonne ?

----------


## mcgrill

Non

----------


## n0ra

> Non


 :Emo: 

Même les changements au niveau de la hitbox ?

----------


## mcgrill

Pas trop fait de parties pour m'en apercevoir sur tous les persos, mais oui ça change, avec Glaz tu tire sur Mira en plein dans le jaune et ça touche pas.
Donc soit le bug de glaz est pas fixé, soit les hitbox ont été changée.

Pick one.

Sinon les notifs Uplay dès que tu touche au menu F2 ou que tu fais un ALT TAB c'est naze.
Certains ont relevés plus de fluidité dans le jeu d'une manière générale.

----------


## AgentDerf

In game je trouve cette mise à jour très bien. Les hits box sont nettement mieux. Moins de décalage avec la réalité entre ce que tu vois et ce qui se passe.
L'interface et top, nettement plus d'options pour enchainer ou quitter un match sans re-inviter toute ton équipe. Et pouvoir bidouiller son inventaire entre 2 matchs c'est cool.

Par contre toujours gros point noir pour moi, le MM est toujours aux fraises. On était 3 et dans notre équipe il nous collé des noobs level 20 max. Et en face il t'aligné des level 130 et + avec des ratios de l'espace.

----------


## Frypolar

> Moins de décalage avec la réalité entre ce que tu vois et ce qui se passe.


Il n’y a eu aucun changement à ce niveau, d’ailleurs c’est plutôt l’inverse. Ils ont juste changé les hitbox pour que les accessoires ne soient plus considérés comme des zones sensibles. La petite sacoche qu’utilisent Ash et IQ, par exemple, ne fait plus partie de leurs hitboxes. Donc dans le feu de l’action tu peux avoir l’impression de viser correctement un opérateur alors qu’en réalité tu tires sur un accessoire. Avant la MaJ tu aurais touché, maintenant tu ne touches plus. C’est normal mais ça accentue plutôt le décalage entre ce que le joueur perçoit et ce qui se passe dans le jeu. Sachant que l’augmentation de tick rate prévue est dérisoire (60 -> 70), je ne m’attends pas à de gros changements dans le futur...

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> Alors cette MAJ ? c'est de la bonne ?


Glaz est toujours cheater.

----------


## Redlight

> Il n’y a eu aucun changement à ce niveau, d’ailleurs c’est plutôt l’inverse. Ils ont juste changé les hitbox pour que les accessoires ne soient plus considérés comme des zones sensibles. La petite sacoche qu’utilisent Ash et IQ, par exemple, ne fait plus partie de leurs hitboxes. Donc dans le feu de l’action tu peux avoir l’impression de viser correctement un opérateur alors qu’en réalité tu tires sur un accessoire. Avant la MaJ tu aurais touché, maintenant tu ne touches plus. C’est normal mais ça accentue plutôt le décalage entre ce que le joueur perçoit et ce qui se passe dans le jeu. Sachant que l’augmentation de tick rate prévue est dérisoire (60 -> 70), je ne m’attends pas à de gros changements dans le futur...


Pour le tick rate c'est pire que ça c'est de 50 -> 60. Et j'ai eut plusieurs truc bizarre hier en jouant, genre le corps complet de bandit qui ne fait plus partie de sa hitbox. Genre je tire et aucune gerbe de sang ne sort.

edit : un peu comme ça https://gfycat.com/LongEachIcelandichorse sauf que Bandit était entrain de vault.

----------


## AgentDerf

> Il n’y a eu aucun changement à ce niveau, d’ailleurs c’est plutôt l’inverse. Ils ont juste changé les hitbox pour que les accessoires ne soient plus considérés comme des zones sensibles. La petite sacoche qu’utilisent Ash et IQ, par exemple, ne fait plus partie de leurs hitboxes. Donc dans le feu de l’action tu peux avoir l’impression de viser correctement un opérateur alors qu’en réalité tu tires sur un accessoire. Avant la MaJ tu aurais touché, maintenant tu ne touches plus. C’est normal mais ça accentue plutôt le décalage entre ce que le joueur perçoit et ce qui se passe dans le jeu. Sachant que l’augmentation de tick rate prévue est dérisoire (60 -> 70), je ne m’attends pas à de gros changements dans le futur...


Ecoute on a fait 4 ou 5 parties, j'ai plus eu le syndrome :
 "Mais comment il m'a tué j'ai rien vu!" et tu vois la killcam le gars était la dans le couloir depuis 2 sec alors que sur ton écran non.

C'est peut-être un coup de chance. Mais pour moi hier c'était des parties clean niveau réseau.

Le coup du changement du hitbox pour moi c'est pas problématique, au moins quand tu touches tu es bien sur le gars, et à l'inverse on meurt moins comme un con car on a un bout d'écouteur qui dépasse. Donc c'est positif pour moi.

----------


## mcgrill

Ouais j'ai eu ça hier avec Glaz, après j'étais sur les serveur US pour cheater comme un malade avec Franky et bénéficier d'un ping ultra high pour Peek comme un goret.
Au final on a perdu mais c'est de la faute de Franky... :P

Sinon plusieurs fois 3-4 tirs avec Glaz dans une cible en plein milieu pour ne pas tuer ma cible...j'ai eu plusieurs hitbox différentes en face et j'ai eu cette impression désagréable que ça ne touchait pas, sans aucun feedback.
Soit c'est mon ping, soit c'est le bug de glaz, soit c'est moche  ::(: 
Et je vous promet que j'étais dans le mille, je vise suffisament peu de manière précise pour pouvoir me plaindre quand ça devrait marcher!

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ecoute on a fait 4 ou 5 parties, j'ai plus eu le syndrome :
>  "Mais comment il m'a tué j'ai rien vu!" et tu vois la killcam le gars était la dans le couloir depuis 2 sec alors que sur ton écran non.
> 
> C'est peut-être un coup de chance. Mais pour moi hier c'était des parties clean niveau réseau.
> 
> Le coup du changement du hitbox pour moi c'est pas problématique, au moins quand tu touches tu es bien sur le gars, et à l'inverse on meurt moins comme un con car on a un bout d'écouteur qui dépasse. Donc c'est positif pour moi.


Alors ça, ça dépend des soirées.
Laisse un peu de temps pour voir si ça revient mais certaines parties j'ai l'impression de mourir sans avoir ma chance, et pas forcément en me faisant brain ou outplayed comme disent les streamers.
Plutot en bon vieux face à face ou toi t'es comme une taupe et le mec te vois ultra bien.

Certaines soirées j'ai l'impression de me faire crever mais de manière honnête, si j'avais mieux visé, si j'avais été plus réactif, si j'avais pris un meilleur angle j'aurais pu gagner ce duel.

----------


## Frypolar

> Le coup du changement du hitbox pour moi c'est pas problématique, au moins quand tu touches tu es bien sur le gars, et à l'inverse on meurt moins comme un con car on a un bout d'écouteur qui dépasse. Donc c'est positif pour moi.


Je dis pas que c’est négatif mais plutôt que ça va dans le sens contraire de ton ressenti. A priori ils n’ont rien changé sur la partie réseau donc je pense plutôt que t’es tombé sur une bonne partie. D’ailleurs un canard avait l’impression inverse hier soir, il se faisait buter sans voir un mec.

----------


## Redlight

Ce qui est inquiétant c'est que normalement à la sortie d'un patch on a souvent l'impression que ça touche bien, là...

----------


## AgentDerf

Par contre Glaz oui il est bizarre, mais même avant le patch. 
J'avais joué une partie avec lui la semaine dernière, un coéquipier annonce "Rook is low 15hp" d'un coup je vois le rook en question débouler, j'étais en zoom avec Glaz, je balance 4 ou 5 balles, sans le toucher! 
Il était genre à 10m de moi, j'ai bien tiré dans le jaune, il a fait quelques zigzag mais j'étais bien sur lui. Ben je l'ai pas eu du tout. 15 hp n'importe quelles balles, même dans l'orteil aurai du le mettre au sol à minima.

Et ce genre de chose ça m'arrive que avec Glaz, manque de feedback, tu sais pas si tu touches, dés fois le gars il tombe, d'autre fois non, c'est un peu la loterie. Du coup je le prend plus trop, je retourne aux opérateurs classique.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Yep, c'était moi le gars hier qui avait l'impression sur la killcam, que le mec était en face de moi depuis bien plus longtemps que ce que je vivais in game.
À confirmer sur la durée tout de même

----------


## Redlight

Casu en solo ce midi, 6 fois sur 6 il me fout dans une partie en cours...  :Facepalm: 

Et bien sur l'îcone ne cligonte pas quand tu arrives dans une par en cours et que tu as alt tab.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

J'pars à l'autre bout du monde et qu'est ce que je trouve?

----------


## Kaelis

Ce qui expliquerait le meme du potato aim...

Coïncidence?

----------


## Wedgge



----------


## Barbe Rousse

::P: 

Par contre l'intégration des images c'est toujours pas ça

----------


## Kaelis

> J'pars à l'autre bout du monde et qu'est ce que je trouve?


Pourtant c'pas dur  ::ninja::

----------


## Redlight

Non mais on pars de loin avec Wedgge, une vidéo quand il a installé R6 :

----------


## MrBishop

SKIN LÉGENDAIRE POUR BB NAAAAAAAAN #meurs

Je viens de voir sur FB  :Bave: 

Celui là je le prends, m'en fous  :Emo:

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Tu les as déjà tous  :Facepalm:

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Ouais alors pour l'intégration, à ma décharge je suis sur mobile, avec la version desktop du forum (la mobile ma tuer).
Je vais tenter un édit.

Édit : ayé j'ai réussi !

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Ah ouais le skin de BB en mode Vietnam, on l'avait vu dans les 'leaks'. Le skin de thermite est pas ouf je trouve ou alors d'un point de vu troll il en impose. Avis perso hein, mais il entre dans les tops de la fashion police.

----------


## MrBishop

> Tu les as déjà tous


Tege, j'ai pas Rook, ni Sledge ni Kapkan !  :Emo: 

Le skin sort le 13 Juin ! https://twitter.com/Rainbow6Game/sta...41956984016896

----------


## n0ra

Oué j'avoue le skin légendaire de BB déchire sa maman !

----------


## Redlight

La Pro League revient dès lundi 12 juin !




> Les équipes de la Saison 2
> 
>     AMERIQUE DU NORD
> 
> Seed 1 – FlipSid3 Tactics
> 
> Seed 2 – Vertical Gaming
> 
> Seed 3 – Elevate
> ...

----------


## n0ra

Ça devient lassant de voir les mêmes équipes en EU. C'est pour quand la team CPC sur le devant de la scène?  ::trollface::

----------


## Kaelis

Est-ce que vous avez des problèmes de connexion depuis le patch?

J'ai joué en coup de vent hier soir et j'ai jamais vu autant de joueurs AFK (souvent deux par équipe). De mon côté ça fonctionnait normalement mais je me demande si chez eux il y avait un problème. J'ai du mal à croire que tous ces AFK étaient intentionnels.

Le pop-up de Uplay pour les défis, il arrête de clignoter quand il veut. Perso je le retiens pas  :tired:

----------


## Agano

Ubisoft est en train de bidouiller ses serveurs il paraît, cette semaine il faut s'attendre à des problèmes de ce genre.

----------


## MrBishop

Millenium ont un nouveau leader je crois, Hansen de chez Invicta (ou Invictus, chez plus), une équipe polonaise auquel il appartenait. Il remplace Sixquatre qui a tirer sa révérence
Moi j'y crois pas trop personnellement, le roster est sensiblement le même mais la cohésion est toute nouvelle, fin je sais pas.

----------


## AgentDerf

Hier soirée match privé avec des potes (on était 4 vs 4, et 5 vs 4 en fin de soirée). Truc super étrange on avait tous un ping de 200-230, tous, même le host. C'était étrange.
Et oui j'ai eu a nouveau des "Je te vois pas je meurs, et sur la killcam en fait ca fait 2 sec que tu es devant moi" snif...  ::'(:

----------


## MrBishop

Quand je vous ai dis que je savais tout sur vous. Vraiment tout..  :Fourbe: 

Wedgge :

https://r6db.com/player/32e104d2-c38...1-a6df91611ba7

Barbe :

https://r6db.com/player/a4ea2fe0-36e...4-cd2d692203d4

Shep :

https://r6db.com/player/da8d33f8-1db...4-a0a1e0c68108

Et moi ! 

https://r6db.com/player/dad107ce-c1c...6-07354de67e09

Chui classer 2368 en global sur au moins 190 000 joueurs et 1390 niveau Europe, c'est pas mal non ?  :Emo:  Je sais pas comment le classement est fait ahah, c'est bizarre

Pour le site c'est : https://r6db.com/

C'est une base de données où y a tout les joueurs de R6 (même ceux qui viennent de lancer le jeu ahah). Y a tout votre historique : vos précédents rangs, les stats, taux de K/D, W/D, vos précédents pseudos...
Ma nouvelle source d'informations  :Fourbe:

----------


## Frypolar

> Hier soirée match privé avec des potes (on était 4 vs 4, et 5 vs 4 en fin de soirée). Truc super étrange on avait tous un ping de 200-230, tous, même le host. C'était étrange.
> Et oui j'ai eu a nouveau des "Je te vois pas je meurs, et sur la killcam en fait ca fait 2 sec que tu es devant moi" snif...


En partie hébergée par un joueur, l’hôte a un ping artificiel au moins égal au plus bas ping parmi les autres joueurs. Même en Terrorist Hunt. Oui, c’est complètement con.

----------


## Redlight

> Chui classer 2368 en global sur au moins 190 000 joueurs et 1390 niveau Europe, c'est pas mal non ?  Je sais pas comment le classement est fait ahah, c'est bizarre


Ca se base sur ton ELO tout simplement.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Cette progression dans le ranked pour ma part  :Bave: 
À moins que ce soit la montée en ranked qui est devenue plus simple  :tired:

----------


## MrBishop

ELO ?  :Emo:

----------


## Frypolar

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elo_rating_system

----------


## Redlight

> ELO ?


Tain le noob  :Facepalm: 

Ton nombre de point actuel en classé. Le premier c'est Hungry.PkD qui a 5804 points à noter que Shaiiko et Masdemort les 2 français (ex AERA) sont 3 et 4.

----------


## MrBishop

Ah  ::|:

----------


## Kaelis

Ah c'était pas une blague en fait?  ::o:

----------


## Frypolar

> Tain le noob 
> 
> Ton nombre de point actuel en classé. Le premier c'est Hungry.PkD qui a 5804 points à noter que Shaiiko et Masdemort les 2 français (ex AERA) sont 3 et 4.


Précisons que c’est l’ELO basé uniquement sur le système de matchs classés d’Ubisoft, pas sur les compétitions.

----------


## schouffy

Pourquoi y'a marqué que Wedgge joue que depuis Avril 2017 ? C'est une estimation basée sur le skill observé ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Barbe Rousse

::o:   :Clap:

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> Quand je vous ai dis que je savais tout sur vous. Vraiment tout.. 
> 
> Wedgge :
> 
> https://r6db.com/player/32e104d2-c38...1-a6df91611ba7
> 
> Barbe :
> 
> https://r6db.com/player/a4ea2fe0-36e...4-cd2d692203d4
> ...


Tu verrais mes stats.  ::trollface::  ::trollface::

----------


## MrBishop

> Pourquoi y'a marqué que Wedgge joue que depuis Avril 2017 ? C'est une estimation basée sur le skill observé ?


Son aim aussi est arrivé en Avril  ::ninja::

----------


## Wedgge

Le premier jour du mois d'avril pour être précis.

----------


## Redlight

Ah putain sur le formulaire suite au TTS, il te pose la question "Quand aimeriez vous avoir accès au TTS". Et il n'y a que des réponses contenant des fenêtre de 2 ou 3 jours (mardi au jeudi, mercredi au vendredi etc...)  :Facepalm:

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Ahah, JazzMano seulement 13633 mondial et 8312 europe : https://r6db.com/player/feb191e9-41b...8f22e/extended

----------


## Styxounet

> Ahah, JazzMano seulement 13633 mondial et 8312 europe : https://r6db.com/player/feb191e9-41b...8f22e/extended


Cte looser  ::rolleyes:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est une base de données où y a tout les joueurs de R6 (même ceux qui viennent de lancer le jeu ahah). Y a tout votre historique : vos précédents rangs, les stats, taux de K/D, W/D, vos précédents pseudos...
> Ma nouvelle source d'informations


C'est fou que ce soit publique et qu'on ne puisse (a priori) pas s'y opposer. Je sais que c'est la règle dans les jeux (LoL, WoW,...) mais quand même ce sont des données privées  ::sad::

----------


## Wedgge

Tu veux dire qu'il existe des mensurations personnelles susceptibles de te mettre plus en valeur que d'autres?

----------


## Shep1

> Cte looser 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> C'est fou que ce soit publique et qu'on ne puisse (a priori) pas s'y opposer. Je sais que c'est la règle dans les jeux (LoL, WoW,...) mais quand même ce sont des données privées


Tu dit ça parce que t'es nul. Si t'était bon tu trollerais comme ce bâtard de Bishop.

----------


## MrBishop

> Tu dit ça parce que t'es nul. Si t'était bon tu trollerais comme ce bâtard de Bishop.


 :Coucou: 

Attends que j'ai le permis, la bécane et c'est toi que je vais troller sur la route jeune haricot  :Halmet:  

Spoiler Alert! 


parce que la Honda Jazz pour troller un motard, c'est pas terrible tavu, en plus j'en suis sur t'es le genre de mec à smasher le rétro et te barrer comme un voleur, comme dans les roadrage sur youteub

----------


## MrBishop

un last pour du ranked ?

----------


## Styxounet

> Tu dit ça parce que t'es nul. Si t'était bon tu trollerais comme ce bâtard de Bishop.


Haha j'en étais sûr  ::rolleyes:: 
Ok je suis un joueur moyen mais ca je m'en cogne, je pense que tous auront compris que je cherche surtout a m'amuser et c'est pour ca que je choisis avec soin les canards que j'accompagne.
Je suis sincèrement plutôt attentif aux questions de vie privée et ce genre d'initiatives me déplaît voilà tout.

Si vous avez joué à des LoL et autres, vous avez forcément vu le chat (d'équipe) et remarqué l'acharnement dont peuvent faire l'objet certains joueurs aux stat moins glorieuses que leurs harceleurs. A 32 ans on s'en moque, a 15 ans je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit génial a vivre.

----------


## Shep1

> Haha j'en étais sûr 
> Ok je suis un joueur moyen mais ca je m'en cogne, je pense que tous auront compris que je cherche surtout a m'amuser et c'est pour ca que je choisis avec soin les canards que j'accompagne.
> Je suis sincèrement plutôt attentif aux questions de vie privée et ce genre d'initiatives me déplaît voilà tout.
> 
> Si vous avez joué à des LoL et autres, vous avez forcément vu le chat (d'équipe) et remarqué l'acharnement dont peuvent faire l'objet certains joueurs aux stat moins glorieuses que leurs harceleurs. A 32 ans on s'en moque, a 15 ans je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit génial a vivre.


C'était un troll bas du front, rien de plus.
Après, c'est loin d'être les premiers (et les derniers si tu veux mon avis) à faire ce genre de choses. BF, CoD et même des jeux de caisses ou de bastons font la même chose (DiRT Rally par exemple, te permet de comparer tes chrono avec le reste du monde et tes potes).
Je trouve ça sympa, ils ne révèle pas ton identité, juste des stats sur toi... Comme tu dit si tu cherche pas la performance, c'est pas intéressant, mais au moins ça a le mérite d'exister pour ceux qui aime la compétition (je ne parle pas de pro ligue ou d'ESL, juste la recherche perpétuelle de l'amélioration).
En plus ce genre de stats te renseigne aussi sur tes préférences/choix de jeu plutôt que sur tes performances, ce qui est parfois intéressant.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Attends que j'ai le permis, la bécane et c'est toi que je vais troller sur la route jeune haricot  
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> parce que la Honda Jazz pour troller un motard, c'est pas terrible tavu, en plus j'en suis sur t'es le genre de mec à smasher le rétro et te barrer comme un voleur, comme dans les roadrage sur youteub


Tu trolleras, oui, mais dans mon rétro petit zizi.
Et non, je ne suis JAMAIS violent contre un automobiliste. Parfois très grossier, mais jamais violent.

----------


## Frypolar

> C'est fou que ce soit publique et qu'on ne puisse (a priori) pas s'y opposer. Je sais que c'est la règle dans les jeux (LoL, WoW,...) mais quand même ce sont des données privées


Ce ne sont pas des données personnelles et elles ne sont pas privées. C’est la même chose qu’un compteur de message ou une date d’inscription comme on peut le voir sur ton profil du forum.

Et je vous nique tous : https://r6db.com/player/b0dc30cc-0f8...b8ac4/extended  :Cigare:

----------


## Agano

Bon bah de mieux en mieux, ce matin ça veut même pas se connecter aux serveurs d'Ubi  ::|:

----------


## Frypolar

Après lundi dernier t’espérais quand même pas pouvoir jouer un samedi ?  ::trollface::

----------


## MrBishop

> Tu trolleras, oui, mais dans mon rétro petit zizi.
> Et non, je ne suis JAMAIS violent contre un automobiliste. Parfois très grossier, mais jamais violent.


C'est pas vrai, j'ai pas un petit zizi  :Emo:  
Wedgge pourra en témoigner  ::ninja::

----------


## Frypolar

Des raccourcis sur votre map préférée :

----------


## n0ra

Des chances que Pulse soit retravaillé.

Sinon si vous voulez suivre la conf de l'E3 d'Ubi https://www.twitch.tv/ubisoft Ca débute à 22h

C'est la team R6 actuellement.

----------


## Redlight

Ils parlaient pas du buff qu'il a déjà reçu il y a des mois ?

----------


## n0ra

> Ils parlaient pas du buff qu'il a déjà reçu il y a des mois ?


Si je crois. Que Pulse a été une des grandes discussions sur les réseaux sociaux, reddit, forums etc et qu'ils en sont venus à faire ces changements pour Pulse.

----------


## MrBishop

Un buff pour Pulse ?  :Coucou: 
Augmentation des dégâts du pompe  :Bave: 
Moins de bruits quand il range sa tablette  :Bave: 
UMP qui est remplacer par le R4C de Ash  :Bave:   ::ninja:: 
Jouer p*te for ever  :Bave: 

Le skin de BB sort demain les gars ! Rambo est dans la place  :Emo:

----------


## Wedgge

Désolé pour ma déco brutale d'hier les canards, ma connexion n'a pas résisté à la tension sexuelle entre Blitz et Bishop, (j'ai presque réussi à le faire tomber du toit suite à un flash ce bâtard ::ninja:: ).

----------


## Redlight

Tain le jeu est vraiment dans un sale état en ce moment, peut être le pire depuis plus d'un an... L'opération health est pour ma part un bide total pour le moment.

----------


## Kaelis

J'ai peu joué et ça a été assez douloureux de mon côté. Beaucoup de déconnexions pour moi ou pour les autres donc j'ai rarement vu une partie en à 5 contre 5 de bout en bout (toujours des afk ou des déconnexions sans raison apparente, jamais vu ça à ce point sur le jeu) et j'ai pas mal de petits bugs un brin gênant (le pop-up Uplay par pitié, stop).

Pour le positif j'ai senti passer le changement des hitboxes, qui me demandent d'être moins approximatif et je trouve ça bien. Mais bon, difficile de juger plus que ça ou même d'en profiter en ce moment.

J'espère que les coups de polish ne se feront pas attendre, j'aime beaucoup le jeu mais je préfère clairement jouer à autre chose que d'essuyer les plâtres.

----------


## Redlight

En soloQ une fois sur deux tu tombes sur des parties en cours, le préférences des maps ne fonctionne toujours pas, tu as régulièrement des chargements qui dure des plombs avant une partie, le hitreg est affreux, plus une seule partie sans un mec à +150 de ping. Et le système de squad leader et de sélection à la fin d'une partie est tout simplement débile. Les drones sont toujours buggé quand il traverse des barbelés, plusieurs fois je n'ai entendu aucun son d'un lourd entrain de se déplacer etc...

----------


## Kaelis

Les parties en cours c'est la même chose chez moi, et je tombe aussi bien sur des parties quasiment perdues ou gagnées d'avance. Ça m'arrivait avant de tomber sur une partie à 2-0 et me retrouver dans l'équipe qui gagne, mais c'est beaucoup plus souvent en ce moment. 

Et à mon avis, le type qui se tire à 2-0 le fait pas toujours volontairement  ::ninja::

----------


## schouffy

Hier c'était un gag, on a lancé une ranked, j'ai "disparu" du squad, j'ai du quitter le jeu pour pouvoir le rejoindre à nouveau, j'ai "rejoint la partie en cours" (sachant que les copains étaient revenus au menu vu que la game n'était pas lancée).
Ca m'a foutu dans une game avec des gens que je connais pas, visiblement personne ne comprenait ce qu'il faisait là.
Je suis donc parti rejoindre mes copains, mais on a pas pu lancer une ranked puisque j'ai eu 15 minutes de ban (qui se sont plutôt avérées être une bonne demi heure). ça disait aux autres que "l'un des membres est dans une game".

 ::XD::

----------


## Kaelis

Vous êtes maboules de faire du classé en ce moment.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Pas déçu de ne pas pouvoir jouer, à vous entendre je loupe pas grand chose.

----------


## Frypolar

Résumé : ça réduit la dispersion de 25%. Pour toutes les armes.

----------


## MrBishop

Un last pour de la ranked ? Azy Frypo  ::(:

----------


## n0ra

Mais need !

----------


## KiwiX

Sympa.

----------


## Styxounet

la Ash est bien réussie.

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> Résumé : ça réduit la dispersion de 25%. Pour toutes les armes.



Du coup sa vaut peut être le coup sur les pistolets des shield.

----------


## Frypolar

> Un last pour de la ranked ? Azy Frypo


Mais tu te connectes trop tard  :Emo:

----------


## Shep1

> Du coup sa vaut peut être le coup sur les pistolets des shield.


Mais on le dit depuis le début en fait.

----------


## Kaelis

20 mois de lag le Lancelot  :tired:

----------


## Redlight

> Du coup sa vaut peut être le coup sur les pistolets des shield.


C'est completement un must have sur les shield.

Et sur certains mitraillette c'est aussi très bon. A noter que ça ne concerne que le tir à la hanche, mais ça peut faire la diff sur un quick scope.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Mais need ! 
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCPWImGXgAAKv1U.jpg


Smoke est magnifique ! Ash parce que c'est Ash quoi ! IQ elle est trop Kawai et Chanka notre seigneur tout puissant  ::love::

----------


## AgentDerf

De toute manière sur les shields comme on t'entends à 15km autant avoir le laser oui.

Après perso je commence a l'équiper sur l'arme principale d'opérateur rapide (ou pas) et franchement le rapport repérage/gain niveau dispersion est positif.
C'est juste quand tu camps dans un coin en défense, il faut mettre ton point rouge intelligemment pour pas te faire repérer.

----------


## Redlight

De très belle photo ici :

----------


## n0ra

Vivement que ça arrive par chez nous  :Emo: .

----------


## MrBishop

> Mais tu te connectes trop tard


On a fait des bonnes games en plus, gagner 3 et perdu 1. La dernière c'est parce qu'une Ash rushait comme une débile et arriver toujours à en sortir 1... Hein Aru ?  :Coucou:

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> 20 mois de lag le Lancelot


En tant que fonctionnaire mon temps de réaction est extrêmement long.  ::trollface::  ::trollface::

----------


## KiwiX

Bon, j'ai une idée de vidéo, il faut que je fasse un max de Montagne  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Wedgge

> De très belle photo ici :


C'est pas réaliste Ash a une tête immense  :Angry: .

Edit : Yves Guillemot à fait une AMA sur reddit hier le détail ici. Une bien belle initiative auprès de nous autres pirates.

----------


## Agano

> Edit : Yves Guillemot à fait une AMA sur reddit hier le détail ici. Une bien belle initiative auprès de nous autres pirates.





> Whats the deal with the rainbow six siege servers man?


 ::XD::

----------


## mcgrill

> C'est completement un must have sur les shield.
> 
> Et sur certains mitraillette c'est aussi très bon. A noter que ça ne concerne que le tir à la hanche, mais ça peut faire la diff sur un quick scope.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Smoke est magnifique ! Ash parce que c'est Ash quoi ! IQ elle est trop Kawai et Chanka notre seigneur tout puissant


Non mais montagne quoi !

----------


## mcgrill

> On a fait des bonnes games en plus, gagner 3 et perdu 1. La dernière c'est parce qu'une Ash rushait comme une débile et arriver toujours à en sortir 1... Hein Aru ?


Alors premièrement je me suis fait niquer d'entrée que sur le dernier round !
Je suis habituellement une petite pute de la campouze dans un coin bien protégé.
Là j'avais pris Valkyrie et je suis sorti 1 seconde lancer la caméra sur le toit, le temps de remettre la barricade j'étais mort...
Le mec a rushé à TOUT les rounds...

----------


## Frypolar

> Là j'avais pris Valkyrie et je suis sorti 1 seconde lancer la caméra sur le toit, le temps de remettre la barricade j'étais mort...


Referme pas, sur certains endroits c’est trop risqué.

----------


## mcgrill

> Referme pas, sur certains endroits c’est trop risqué.


Bah ouais je m'en suis rendu compte :P mais je main pas Valk, j'ai pas de bons reflex avec elle.
J'aime bien son arme en revanche.

----------


## MrBishop

Rien que le fait de balancer une caméra la fenêtre ouverte au début du round, c'est risqué. Le gain en soi est énorme car une cam dehors permet vraiment de faire des sorties efficaces, de foutre la pression et de jouer très agressif. Mais la refermer derrière, c'est encore plus risqué car si l'attaquant te crame et voit la barricade se refermer, il va te wallbang à coups sur.

Je compte même plus les têtes que j'ai mis à des Valky en mode «j'ai la barricade ouverte, valky cam dans la main...» et poum, une tête.  ::happy2:: 
Mais bon après comme j'ai dis c'est à double tranchant puis la game s'est pas jouer la dessus !

----------


## Redlight

Boarf tu apprends au fur et à mesure les fenêtres que tu peux refermer ou pas. Pro-tip : celle en face d'un spawn mieux vaut éviter.

----------


## Frypolar

> Rien que le fait de balancer une caméra la fenêtre ouverte au début du round, c'est risqué.


Ça dépend lesquelles. Après faut pas traîner dehors mais t’as pas mal de spots où tu peux lancer deux caméras sans problème.

----------


## mcgrill

> Rien que le fait de balancer une caméra la fenêtre ouverte au début du round, c'est risqué.


Tu m'apprendras a les lancer fenetre fermée ?

















 ::ninja::

----------


## Shep1

> Tu m'apprendras a les lancer fenetre fermée ?


Lancer la caméra par un petit trou. Et je m'y connais en petits trous. Demande à la soeur de Kiwix.

----------


## Kaelis

Ventre-saint-gris!

----------


## LtBlight

Hello hello, ça fait quelques mois que je n'ai pas touché à R6Siege ou alors vite fait, et de ce que je lis sur le topic, l'Operation Health cay tout pourri? Je me tâte à revenir jouer si vous avez besoin de monde.

----------


## Redlight

Viens le jeu est trop bien : https://gfycat.com/TemptingThoughtfulButterfly

----------


## JazzMano

> Viens le jeu est trop bien : https://gfycat.com/TemptingThoughtfulButterfly


Deathcam + on connait pas leur ping + collision entre les deux joueurs. Je suis sûr que tu peux trouver mieux pour appuyer ta mauvaise fois légendaire.
C'est quand même dingue de passer autant d'heure sur un jeu et d'être incapable de constater où sont les vrais problèmes et de montrer du doigt les trucs sans intérêt, on dirait les teubés du topic For Honor.

----------


## MrBishop

J'ai l'impression qu'avec la collision forcée, le joueur (Smoke) a clipper à travers l'autre.

----------


## Redlight

> Deathcam + on connait pas leur ping + collision entre les deux joueurs. Je suis sûr que tu peux trouver mieux pour appuyer ta mauvaise fois légendaire.
> C'est quand même dingue de passer autant d'heure sur un jeu et d'être incapable de constater où sont les vrais problèmes et de montrer du doigt les trucs sans intérêt, on dirait les teubés du topic For Honor.


Ca me paraissait intéressant de montrer un nouveau problème, j'ai jamais vu d'opérateur clipper entre eux jusqu'à présent.

Les vrais problèmes genre : "il prend pas ses balles !", "Tain mais Tommy le ping quoi" ou "Rook il meurt pas quoi!" où les super excuses que tu te trouves quand tu fais te fais first blood ? Les problèmes récurrent j'en ai parler la page précédente, je vais pas le répéter à chaque page si ?

----------


## MrBishop

Ranked de ce soir !

On en a gagner 2
On en a perdu 2

Moralité : retour à la case départ.  :Coucou: 

+ un pick up qui pue la m*rde, communique mal, rage, prendre des mauvaises décisions, donne des ordres alors qu'il est le premier en partant de la fin... Le cliché parfait du p.u useless

----------


## n0ra

> + un pick up qui pue la m*rde, communique mal, rage, prendre des mauvaises décisions, donne des ordres alors qu'il est le premier en partant de la fin... Le cliché parfait du p.u useless


Jazz  ::mellow::   ::P:

----------


## MrBishop

Jazz pue la merde, mais ça tout le monde le savait  ::ninja:: 

Plus sérieusement, c'est le seul roamer agressif et qui spawnpeek / spawnkill actuellement. On manque terriblement de roamers efficace qui tiennent la cadence au niveau Platine.
Je prends très souvent Pulse au pompe, mais dès que c'est une map avec des grands espaces (genre banque), c'est très très compliqué car les mecs prennent leurs distances, sont vigilants, chaque escalier est surplomber par une immense verrière ou des portes d'accès juste à côté... Et quand tu trouves pas la solution, c'est frustrant, surtout face à des mecs qui jouent beaucoup en extérieur et rushent au dernier moment. Bartlett c'est le même combat, les pièces sont immenses et tu peux quasiment pas faire de sortie, c'est le pire cauchemar pour un mec comme moi qui joue agressif et p*te. Ma parole, sur Bartlett tu fais une sortie, t'es quasiment sûr à 90% de devoir faire le tour de la map pour pouvoir rentrer

Il faudrait que j'apprenne à spawnkill et spawnpeek, mais j'ai un aim encore trop hésitant.. Je touche. Mais pas la tête  :Emo:

----------


## Redlight

Bah sur banque tu prends l'UMP qui est excellent. Et l'un des meilleurs endroit pour se planquer quand tu roam c'est le garage dès que l'objectif est au RdC ou 1ier. Suffit de faire gaffe dans les 20 premières secondes et si tu n'as pas vu de drone c'est que tu es tranquille. Il reste plus qu'a cueillir les mecs qui descende tunnel et ensuite tu as 2 escalier pour remonter c'est très génant pour les attaquants.

----------


## mcgrill

> Jazz pue la merde, mais ça tout le monde le savait 
> 
> Plus sérieusement, c'est le seul roamer agressif et qui spawnpeek / spawnkill actuellement. On manque terriblement de roamers efficace qui tiennent la cadence au niveau Platine.
> Je prends très souvent Pulse au pompe, mais dès que c'est une map avec des grands espaces (genre banque), c'est très très compliqué car les mecs prennent leurs distances, sont vigilants, chaque escalier est surplomber par une immense verrière ou des portes d'accès juste à côté... Et quand tu trouves pas la solution, c'est frustrant, surtout face à des mecs qui jouent beaucoup en extérieur et rushent au dernier moment. Bartlett c'est le même combat, les pièces sont immenses et tu peux quasiment pas faire de sortie, c'est le pire cauchemar pour un mec comme moi qui joue agressif et p*te. Ma parole, sur Bartlett tu fais une sortie, t'es quasiment sûr à 90% de devoir faire le tour de la map pour pouvoir rentrer
> 
> Il faudrait que j'apprenne à spawnkill et spawnpeek, mais j'ai un aim encore trop hésitant.. Je touche. Mais pas la tête


Si tu veux on se fait quelques map en custom pour faire le tour des spots.
Ça m'intéresse aussi, pas spécialement pour spawnpeek (mon aim est clairement un point à améliorer) mais surtout pour les contrer.
Et prendre connaissance de toutes les maps pour pouvoir ouvrir quand ça traine et qu'on sait ou ils sont.

Ça m'évitera ça:
via Imgflip Meme Generator

----------


## Redlight

> Si tu veux on se fait quelques map en custom pour faire le tour des spots.
> Ça m'intéresse aussi, pas spécialement pour spawnpeek (mon aim est clairement un point à améliorer) mais surtout pour les contrer.
> Et prendre connaissance de toutes les maps pour pouvoir ouvrir quand ça traine et qu'on sait ou ils sont.
> 
> Ça m'évitera ça:
> https://i.imgflip.com/1qzh9q.jpgvia Imgflip Meme Generator


Commence par apprendre quels murs sont important à renforcer avant de spawnpeek, tu seras plus autonome.

----------


## MrBishop

> Bah sur banque tu prends l'UMP qui est excellent. Et l'un des meilleurs endroit pour se planquer quand tu roam c'est le garage dès que l'objectif est au RdC ou 1ier. Suffit de faire gaffe dans les 20 premières secondes et si tu n'as pas vu de drone c'est que tu es tranquille. Il reste plus qu'a cueillir les mecs qui descende tunnel et ensuite tu as 2 escalier pour remonter c'est très génant pour les attaquants.


J'y arrive pas l'UMP.. La cadence est catastrophique, ça fait pas de dégâts en plus

----------


## Redlight

> J'y arrive pas l'UMP.. La cadence est catastrophique, ça fait pas de dégâts en plus


Pro-tip : vise la tête.


Tain le mec qui ne joue que Pulse pompe et Twitch. Un mix entre Sergio et Serenity. Malheureusement on sait du quel tu tiens le plus  ::ninja::

----------


## esprex

> Deathcam + on connait pas leur ping + collision entre les deux joueurs. Je suis sûr que tu peux trouver mieux pour appuyer ta mauvaise fois légendaire.
> C'est quand même dingue de passer autant d'heure sur un jeu et d'être incapable de constater où sont les vrais problèmes et de montrer du doigt les trucs sans intérêt, on dirait les teubés du topic For Honor.


Comme les teubés qui râlent sur PUBG tous les deux jours en montrant des vidéos sans intérêt sur un jeu en early access dont les problèmes de serveurs sont connus et identifiés depuis le début ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Redlight



----------


## Frypolar

> Si tu veux on se fait quelques map en custom pour faire le tour des spots.
> Ça m'intéresse aussi, pas spécialement pour spawnpeek (mon aim est clairement un point à améliorer) mais surtout pour les contrer.
> Et prendre connaissance de toutes les maps pour pouvoir ouvrir quand ça traine et qu'on sait ou ils sont.
> 
> Ça m'évitera ça:
> https://i.imgflip.com/1qzh9q.jpgvia Imgflip Meme Generator


Alors pour les kills en début de round c’est facile. Tu joues avec Wedgge et tu regardes comment il se fait buter dans les 10 premières secondes  ::siffle:: 

Sinon tu prends Buck, tu fais de l’extraction d’otage en solo, tu butes tous les bots et tu auras la map pour toi tout seul avec une caisse de munitions infinie. Ça permet de péter tous les murs, tous les sols, d’apprendre les noms des pièces et les angles de pute.

----------


## Redlight

Ou alors tu mattes les vidéos de KingGeorges :



Mais tu peux faire la façon relou de Frypo si tu veux  ::ninja:: 


Et à ce propos hier les Pducks ont montré des angles vraiment sales sur Gratte-ciel.

----------


## Frypolar

La façon relou de Frypo elle permet surtout d’apprendre la map, pas d’attendre qu’on vienne te chercher par la main. Surtout que les vidéos sont rarement complètes et qu’on apprend bien mieux en visitant les lieux.

----------


## Wedgge

> Alors pour les kills en début de round c’est facile. Tu joues avec Wedgge et tu regardes comment il se fait buter dans les 10 premières secondes


Cette période sombre de ma vie est révolue, désormais ce sont les toits en pente ma plus grande hantise.

----------


## Frypolar

Putain mais ça sur certaines maps c’est vraiment n’importe quoi. Ton personnage se met à glisser alors que t’as rien demandé. Quand tu marches tu devrais pas pouvoir tomber des toits.

----------


## Wedgge

J'ai remarqué que le toit de Bartlett était assez capricieux, tout comme certaines tuiles traitresses sur maison.

----------


## Raoul Wolfoni

> Alors pour les kills en début de round c’est facile. Tu joues avec Wedgge et tu regardes comment il se fait buter dans les 10 premières secondes 
> 
> Sinon tu prends Buck, tu fais de l’extraction d’otage en solo, tu butes tous les bots et tu auras la map pour toi tout seul avec une caisse de munitions infinie. Ça permet de péter tous les murs, tous les sols, d’apprendre les noms des pièces et les angles de pute.


Tu peux choisir ton mode de jeu en chasse au terroriste ?? ::w00t::

----------


## Kaelis

T'as une liste dans les options pour choisir ce sur quoi tu veux tomber (ou ne pas tomber).

----------


## AgentDerf

La mise à jour du TTS c'est pourquoi? Il y a un test encours? Perso il y a jamais d'info.

----------


## Redlight

Selon eux le TTS a suffisament de promotions et est un outil utile^^

----------


## Redlight

::w00t::

----------


## Frypolar

> Selon eux le TTS a suffisament de promotions et est un outil utile^^


Sérieux ? Ils ont dit ça où ?

----------


## Redlight

Bah c'est ce que j'en conclu du formulaire que j'ai rempli dernièrement demandant l'avis des joueurs. Une des questions concernait les fenêtre de dispo, ils ne prévoyaient toujours pas des durées plus longues. Ils sortent des patchs avec des modif qui ne sont pas passé sur le TTS et ils n'en font toujours pas la promotion en jeu (genre dans l'encart avec les skin etc...), il n'y a pas d'outils efficace pour remonter les bug et enfin ils ne répondent à aucune des remarques qui leur sont faite à ce sujet. Donc je suppose qu'ils en sont satisfait.

----------


## MrBishop

> 


je comprends pas pourquoi les gens sont aussi greedy... :/ Echo il se donne après un blast alors qu'elle est pas du tout stun... Moi j'attends toujours d'avoir la notification +10 sur la droite pour être sur qu'elle est bien stun

----------


## mcgrill

> je comprends pas pourquoi les gens sont aussi greedy... :/ Echo il se donne après un blast alors qu'elle est pas du tout stun... Moi j'attends toujours d'avoir la notification +10 sur la droite pour être sur qu'elle est bien stun


Parce que les vrais pro jouent sans notifs.



Pour ceux qui se foutent encore de ma gueule (hein Red), je sais carry aussi !

----------


## MrBishop

Hum ...  :Cafe2:

----------


## mcgrill

> Hum ... 
> https://img4.hostingpics.net/pics/82...1761813825.jpg


Bof t'as fait que 17 kills de plus que moi...

----------


## MrBishop

un last pour du ranked ?

----------


## MrBishop

Même si je l'ai perdu à la game suivante ahah :



Action accomplie.

Je rejoins Jazz & Madonno dans la lignée des canards Diamant !  :Vibre:

----------


## schouffy

Heureusement qu'on était là pour t'y amener !

----------


## MrBishop

A la défaite de la game suivante ? Ouais, heureusement que vous m'y avez amener oui  ::P:  Ils étaient mauvais en plus, rahlala...

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Le mec qui joue avec des Gold IV pour avoir des matchs de ranked plus simples  :Facepalm:

----------


## MrBishop

Si tu savais... Je me suis tapais du plat non stop ces derniers temps. Et c'est pas pour autant qu'ils étaient meilleurs que certains gold sur lesquelles je suis tomber... Certains gold 1 faisait vraiment mal.
Autant avant j'avais du mal à taper dans du plat 3 / 2 / 1, autant je me suis adapter maintenant et je m'en sors bien mieux. Même si j'ai toujours du mal avec certains vrais Diamants (paradoxal bonjour)

Puis même avec des Gold IV ET contre du gold, j'ai l'impression que c'est parfois laborieux chez les canards, donc c'est peut-être pas plus mal  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Redlight

GG Bishop tu mérites ton diam cette saison  :;):

----------


## Frypolar

> GG Bishop tu mérites ton diam cette saison


Genre les saisons précédentes il méritait pas  :tired:

----------


## Redlight

Bah il ne l'a pas atteint donc bon...

----------


## MrBishop

> GG Bishop tu mérites ton diam cette saison


Merci, mais je l'aurais pas garder longtemps huhu  :Emo:

----------


## schouffy

> A la défaite de la game suivante ? Ouais, heureusement que vous m'y avez amener oui  Ils étaient mauvais en plus, rahlala...


Toujours cette négativité, vois le côté positif c'est à dire la première game !

----------


## Wedgge

Une fin de round subtile avec Jazz, Shep et Bishop, école canard pc :

https://clips.twitch.tv/InexpensiveB...eLeeroyJenkins

----------


## Agano

Mais qu'est-ce qu'ils foutait Montagne, il pouvait faire une élimination facile avec un coup de bouclier dans la gueule  :tired: 

Ou alors y'avait du monde au fond de la pièce?

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> Mais qu'est-ce qu'ils foutait Montagne, il pouvait faire une élimination facile avec un coup de bouclier dans la gueule 
> 
> Ou alors y'avait du monde au fond de la pièce?


Il y a aussi Walkyrie dans la pièce.

----------


## mcgrill

> Il y a aussi Walkyrie dans la pièce.


Non mais c'est Wedge, il joue avec Tommy sur les serveurs US pour avoir 250 de ping et il match contre des cuivres.
Quand on joue ensemble il se fait spawn peek à chaque fois. (demandez à Frypo)

----------


## Redlight

Ce que j'ai remarqué moi surtout c'est la smoke qui bloque pour Valkyrie l'une des 2 entrées de la pièce en cours de sécu  ::XD::

----------


## Shep1

> Ce que j'ai remarqué moi surtout c'est la smoke qui bloque pour Valkyrie l'une des 2 entrées de la pièce en cours de sécu


Oui, mais il fait ce qu'il peut....
Il a déjà tué montagne avec son micro

Spoiler Alert! 


uzi

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Bon on a fait du rank en fin d'aprem, ça se passe pas trop mal. 
Si vous voulez des cours particuliers, des conseils ou autre pour améliorer votre jeu, n'hésitez pas à me demander (je pense notamment à Red...)

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Eye a réussi ses intégrations d'images  ::lol::

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Eye a réussi ses intégrations d'images


Reste plus qu'à réussir mon taunt et c'est good.  :Cigare:

----------


## Shep1

> Reste plus qu'à réussir mon taunt et c'est good.


Ca sent la carry à grand renfort de MVP en s'aidant des spot aux drones etc... Sale low, tu feras donc tout pour désavouer notre belle communauté. Mange tes morts.

Cordialement,


Shep.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Ca sent la carry à grand renfort de MVP en s'aidant des spot aux drones etc... Sale low, tu feras donc tout pour désavouer notre belle communauté. Mange tes morts.
> 
> Cordialement,
> 
> 
> Shep.


 ::happy2:: 

Sinon même pas, alors certes, pas MVP à chaque partie, mais sur la dernière, j'étais pas (trop) un imposteur :

----------


## Redlight

On a encore perdu Chalet hier en classé, rien de grave. Mais j'ai remarqué qu'on a vraiment du mal sur cette carte en particulier. Je ne sais pas trop d'où ça vient, peut être qu'on est trop timide dans nos assauts.

----------


## MrBishop

J'ai eu vent de cette partie par mon indic oui  ::ninja::  Pourtant vous aviez une bonne team !
J'aurais dû être là putain  :Emo:

----------


## Redlight

> J'ai eu vent de cette partie par mon indic oui  Pourtant vous aviez une bonne team !
> J'aurais dû être là putain


Bof, défense désorganisée : Mira posé mais murs adjacents pas préparés, on laisse un mur non renforcé sur obj la Ash d'en face le fait péter et tue 3 mecs sur site, les roamers qui renforcent des murs obj au lieu des trappes etc...
En attaque ça manque de soutien à Jazz qui n'était pas dans un grand jour et dès que ça bandit trick le garage ça nous paralyse totalement. Faut qu'on arrête de mettre plusieurs mec dehors dès que ça Bandit trick ça sert à rien. On devrait laisser juste Thermite au drone et le reste prenne l'étage.

J'ai tenté Twitch et c'était pas une bonne idée à froid.

La partie d'après avec d'autre Canards c'est passé comme papa dans maman.

----------


## MrBishop

J'avoue que devant un mur bandit, on est tous regroupés en mode «bon alors c'est quand que ça casse ?  :Bave:  »
Perso quand c'est comme ça, je flank, je cherche un autre chemin sinon c'est du temps perdu pour rien.

----------


## Redlight

> J'avoue que devant un mur bandit, on est tous regroupés en mode «bon alors c'est quand que ça casse ?  »
> Perso quand c'est comme ça, je flank, je cherche un autre chemin sinon c'est du temps perdu pour rien.


Bah on a pris l'étage mais on a été trop long. Surtout qu'il y avait 2 Mira qui faisait face au garage, c'est uniquement grâce à Frypo que l'on gagne ce round. On aurait du attaquer cave à vin. D'ailleurs d'une façon générale je pense que c'est une meilleur attaque.

----------


## Shep1

> Bah on a pris l'étage mais on a été trop long. Surtout qu'il y avait 2 Mira qui faisait face au garage, c'est uniquement grâce à Frypo que l'on gagne ce round. On aurait du attaquer cave à vin. D'ailleurs d'une façon générale je pense que c'est une meilleur attaque.


L'attaque cave à vin est aussi une bonne idée. En bas de l'escalier c'est très dur à tenir si tu ouvre et rentre par tous les axes (porte extérieure, garage voiture, au dessus de l'escalier). Prendre le bar aussi c'est bien.

----------


## Redlight

> L'attaque cave à vin est aussi une bonne idée. En bas de l'escalier c'est très dur à tenir si tu ouvre et rentre par tous les axes (porte extérieure, garage voiture, au dessus de l'escalier). Prendre le bar aussi c'est bien.


Oui je pense que c'est plus viable, tu dois investir moins de ressources. Mais au lieu de la trappe bar je prendrai la trappe salle à manger. Tu prend possession beaucoup plus facilement de ce côté du bâtiment, la couverture se fait naturellement.

----------


## Wedgge

Investir le couloir bleu plutôt qu'attaquer frontalement le garage pourrait être plus payant à l'avenir, mais ça nécessite de prendre le contrôle de trophée, du bar et de l'escalier.

----------


## Redlight

> Investir le couloir bleu plutôt qu'attaquer frontalement le garage pourrait être plus payant à l'avenir, mais ça nécessite de prendre le contrôle de trophée, du bar et de l'escalier.


Ca ne changera rien à notre problème de Bandit trick. Sur le dernier round j'y était sauf que Bandit était à couvert derrière la moto neige (vu qu'on avait pas pu breach et Jazz s'était fait spawnpeek) et Jager était connecteur. Difficile de les sortir à 2v1 sans couvert (sans oublier le Jager à +220 ping qui me tue derrière un mur...).

Le couloir bleu c'est bien quand tu as déjà ouvert le garage et que tu tente une attaque de ce côté. Je serai plus pour prendre l'autre côté.

- ça annule une possibilité de contournement (impossible d'utiliser l'escalier cave à vin)
- les mec trappe salle à manger couvrent un flank par le lobby
- il suffit d'avoir un mec à l'étage pour être sûr qu'on ne nous contourne pas.

On contrôle toute une moitié du bâtiment. Le seul truc difficile c'est de prendre le cellier et après on utilise l'angle mort pour planter.

Ce qui nous a fait défaut hier c'est le manque de plan B en cas de Bandit trick sur les attaques garages (et éviter les Frost trap  ::rolleyes:: ).

Ou alors il faut que le soit mieux préparer à un bandit trick, des frags, des flash et Hibana qui pête la trappe bar.

----------


## mcgrill

Patch de 1GB, le Action Completed a disparu.

----------


## Kaelis

:Prey:

----------


## Frypolar

Et il y a encore un putain de défi pour lequel il faut jouer les russes.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Et il y a encore un putain de défi pour lequel il faut jouer les russes.


Les Russes d’Angleterre?   ::ninja::

----------


## Wedgge

Un moove plutôt bien mené de KingGeorge :

https://clips.twitch.tv/AnimatedTire...oafNinjaGrumpy

On prendra la peine de noter le ping de sa team à 18 secondes une fois remit de son émerveillement.

----------


## Frypolar

> Les Russes d’Angleterre?


Regarde mieux, c’est le premier de la liste chez moi. Ça doit faire quoi, 5 semaines de suite qu’on a le même ?  ::|:

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Regarde mieux, c’est le premier de la liste chez moi. Ça doit faire quoi, 5 semaines de suite qu’on a le même ?


Ah ouais, un challenge pour de la renown yes ok, my bad.

Ah putain l'opération Health, jvois pas comment on va pouvoir respecter ubi après ces 3 mois. Là en ranked on a fuze qui fuze dans serveur dans l'avion, les "grenades" restent dans le plancher, résultat, 2 TK et fuze down...

Je sais pas si quelqu'un filmait, mais c'était du joli.

----------


## Wedgge

Quelqu'un arrive a apercevoir le type qui se fait descendre dans les dix premières secondes ?

----------


## Redlight

Oui en 1080p et fullscreen il est clairement visible.

Le plus intéressant dans cette vidéo c'est le round d'attaque sur Oregon à 2:40 et comment Sledge et Ash collabore pour tuer le mec cuisine avec le drone de Thermite. On a en plus Glaz qui couvre le remonter des escalier et Blitz grande tour aucun mec ne peu flank il reste plus qu'a buter le dernier roamer, il est un tout petit peu chanceux sur la mira qu'il tue meeting.

----------


## Redlight

J'aime bien le commentaire épinglé de Kix...



Macie Jay a quand même le meilleur contenu youtube sur R6 et de loin :

----------


## MrBishop

Frost avec silencieux
«Piou piou piou»  :Emo:

----------


## Redlight

Tain le ELO de Siege quoi, je suis entrain de matter Kix sur twitch, il a perdu une game tout à l'heure : -55 points. Et depuis il à fait 3 win avec des gains de : 6,5 et 4 points  ::XD:: 

edit : une autre défaite -52 points  ::XD::

----------


## MrBishop

qui est chaud pour du ranked ce soir ? Jazz, Frypo, Red, la bande je sais que vous êtes là les bro

----------


## Redlight

Nop je suis devant le PL.

----------


## n0ra

Sondage sur la PL, les livestreams de la PL, les équipes, l'Operation Health etc ... https://ubisoft.ca1.qualtrics.com/jf...sPYz2LH6RwvmAt

----------


## Redlight

Ah ah je les ai fumés sur le commentaires de l'opération health  ::XD:: , qui est une catastrophe pour le moment (hormis le nouveaux MM).

----------


## Wedgge

Pareil, j'ai adoré le : pensez vous que l'équipe de R6 prend en compte et écoute l'avis des joueurs ?  :tired:

----------


## MAIVLY

C'est l'heure des idées d'opérateurs à la noix  ::P: 

Un attaquant qui peut augmenter le temps de la manche s'il réussi à "interroger" un défenseur un peu comme Caveira , voire dans l'autre sens, un défenseur qui fait diminuer le temps d'une manche

----------


## Frypolar

> Un attaquant qui peut augmenter le temps de la manche s'il réussi à "interroger" un défenseur un peu comme Caveira , voire dans l'autre sens, un défenseur qui fait diminuer le temps d'une manche


Ce potentiel de bugs  :Emo:

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> C'est l'heure des idées d'opérateurs à la noix 
> 
> Un attaquant qui peut augmenter le temps de la manche s'il réussi à "interroger" un défenseur un peu comme Caveira , voire dans l'autre sens, un défenseur qui fait diminuer le temps d'une manche


Toujours pas de trampoline tactique. Je suis déception.

----------


## Redlight

Un opérateur qui file des munitions infinie en partie perso pour pouvoir strater et se balader sur une map tranquillement et qui ajoute un stand de tir où tu peux tester tes armes tranquillement ainsi que les bugs qu'ajoute Ubi lorsqu'ils modifient le recul des armes.  ::trollface:: 

edit : l'état actuel du jeu qui s'en ressent en PL (en espérant que Jazz m'autorise à poster cette vidéo  ::unsure:: )

https://clips.twitch.tv/StupidUnsigh...bapKappaWealth

----------


## MAIVLY

petit truc pour contrer la p*te de claymore au dessus d'une échelle
https://youtu.be/rOWCq_Pn0yI?t=5m29s

Bon par contre il faut doc et un opérateur lourd pour y survivre, ça doit ptet marcher avec des plus légers.

Sinon, personne pour jouer là maintenant ?

----------


## Redlight

> petit truc pour contrer la p*te de claymore au dessus d'une échelle
> https://youtu.be/rOWCq_Pn0yI?t=5m29s
> 
> Bon par contre il faut doc et un opérateur lourd pour y survivre, ça doit ptet marcher avec des plus légers.
> 
> Sinon, personne pour jouer là maintenant ?


Connu depuis quasiement 1 an  ::ninja::

----------


## MrBishop

Moi y avait personne hier soir, on a attendu comme des teubs avec Wedgge donc allez vous faire maintenant  :Emo:

----------


## Shep1

> Ce potentiel de bugs


fxd

----------


## n0ra

> Pareil, j'ai adoré le : pensez vous que l'équipe de R6 prend en compte et écoute l'avis des joueurs ?


Oui. Sauf qu'elle s'y prend mal et elle n'est pas assez ambitieuse. L'intention est bonne mais c'est tout.

----------


## MrBishop

un last pour des games avec Frypo, Mizu, Schouffy & moi ?

----------


## n0ra

Vous arrivez à jouer avec Frypo ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Shep1

> Vous arrivez à jouer avec Frypo ?


T'es encore sur le jeu ?  ::ninja::

----------


## MAIVLY

::P:

----------


## Redlight

Je viens de le regarder.  ::XD:: 

Mais les pro tir à boulet rouges en ce moment sur le jeu  ::o:

----------


## Wedgge

En même temps ils sont aux premières loges. Si ça peut inciter Ubi à concrétiser leurs promesses tant mieux. 




Edit :

----------


## n0ra

> T'es encore sur le jeu ?


Ça m'arrive oui. Mais pour le moment je m'amuse plus sur d'autres jeux.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> En même temps ils sont aux premières loges. Si ça peut inciter Ubi à concrétiser leurs promesses tant mieux. 
> 
> Edit : 
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/06/24/050...c7db48b.md.jpg


Oh ça va, à peine 2s de ping.

----------


## madonno

Coin coin à tous.

Je me demande si cela ne serait pas une bonne idée de changer les noms des canaux vocaux du mumble pour que se soit plus informatif. 

Je propose des trucs comme :
- serious ranked
- lol ranked
- warm up, avant le ranked qui tue
- noob Land,  le funking bluebar des recrues
- 5 vs 5. Massacre massif de canards sauvages

Voili, voilà.
C'était mon idée du mois, soyez indulgents... ou alors vraiment sauvage...

----------


## Shep1

> Coin coin à tous.
> 
> Je me demande si cela ne serait pas une bonne idée de changer les noms des canaux vocaux du mumble pour que se soit plus informatif. 
> 
> Je propose des trucs comme :
> - serious ranked
> - lol ranked
> - warm up, avant le ranked qui tue
> - noob Land,  le funking bluebar des recrues
> ...


Heureusement que tu en qu'une par mois...

----------


## Styxounet

> Coin coin à tous.
> 
> Je me demande si cela ne serait pas une bonne idée de changer les noms des canaux vocaux du mumble pour que se soit plus informatif. 
> 
> Je propose des trucs comme :
> - serious ranked
> - lol ranked
> - warm up, avant le ranked qui tue
> - noob Land,  le funking bluebar des recrues
> - 5 vs 5. Massacre massif de canards sauvages.


C'est pas idiot.

----------


## schouffy

C'est pas idiot mais c'est pas non plus super utile. De toute façon on va où y'a de la place, ça sera jamais respecté ta classification.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Coin coin à tous.
> 
> Je me demande si cela ne serait pas une bonne idée de changer les noms des canaux vocaux du mumble pour que se soit plus informatif. 
> 
> Je propose des trucs comme :
> - serious ranked
> - lol ranked
> - warm up, avant le ranked qui tue
> - noob Land,  le funking bluebar des recrues
> ...


Faudrait 2 canaux 5v5, sinon c'est pas très pratique   ::siffle:: 

Mais sinon je rejoins schouffy  



> C'est pas idiot mais c'est pas non plus super utile. De toute façon on va où y'a de la place, ça sera jamais respecté ta classification.

----------


## MrBishop

Moi je trouve que c'est une bonne idée.. Ça évite de se pointer dans des channels, et de poser 10000x la question "Qui est chaud pour une ranked ?", puis en faire avec 4 personnes qui sont chauds et la 5eme qui n'est pas partante, mais qui en fait plus ou moins contre son gré.

Je donne mon avis mais de toute façon je vais petit à petit prendre du recul avec Rainbow. Ça va faire depuis la beta fermée que je dose le jeu tout les jours, tout les soirs, c'est drôle d'atteindre le Diamant mais bon... Quand je l'ai eu, j'étais content. Puis c'est tout (j'avoue que j'ai pas trop compris moi même  :ouaiouai:  )
Après je vais continuer à faire des parties avec vous, mais je me fais chier en casual... La communauté est tellement toxique, ça rage quit dans tout les sens, ça TK, donc du coup j'arrive pas à me concentrer. Conclusion : je m'amuse pas et je me fais buter n'importe comment  ::happy2::  (après c'est toujours drôle de faire croire à des Gold en face qu'ils sont forts  ::ninja::  )

----------


## madonno

Bon du coup comme c'est une idée en carton, il me reste encore ma bonne idée du mois.... mais où peut elle bien être ?

----------


## Frypolar

> C'est pas idiot.


Ça n’a donc aucune chance d’être accepté par les admins mumble  ::ninja::

----------


## Redlight

> Coin coin à tous.
> 
> Je me demande si cela ne serait pas une bonne idée de changer les noms des canaux vocaux du mumble pour que se soit plus informatif. 
> 
> Je propose des trucs comme :
> - serious ranked
> - lol ranked
> - warm up, avant le ranked qui tue
> - noob Land,  le funking bluebar des recrues
> ...


Et comment on fait si il y a deux groupe qui veut faire de la serious ranked  ? Ou deux groupe qui veut faire du casu pour rigoler ?

----------


## mcgrill

Bah casu 1 et casu 2.
Ranked 1 sans Redlight et Ranked 2

----------


## Redlight

> Bah casu 1 et casu 2.
> Ranked 1 sans Redlight et Ranked 2


Plus un chan des noob, plus 2 chan 5v5....

----------


## mcgrill

Ouais mais on ira tous se mettre dans ranked 1 nous :P
Je me suis fait 3-4 parties casu hier soir en solo. Un cauchemar de joindre des parties propre et d'avoir un équilibrage un peu honnete.

Une ranked après en solo, et là bonne partie...
Bref, le casu c'est bien de la merde en ce moment, pas mal de leave, TK, de join de partie en cours ou on se fait retourner d'entrée...
Faudrait mettre de la pénalité sur le casu aussi en fait...

----------


## KiwiX

C'est quelqu'un d'ici _samsara_raste_2_ ? J'ai reçu une invitation sur uplay.

----------


## mcgrill

J'ai reçu pas mal d'invitations à un moment.
Puis j'ai viré les recommendation et le fait d'être recommandé dans Uplay.

Depuis plus de mec louche qui m'invite.

----------


## Wedgge

Mado qui a foi en l'exemplaire discipline des canards, tant d'innocence en dépit de son grand âge, c'est beau  :Mellow2: .

----------


## Frypolar

Encore des défis avec des russes  :Boom:

----------


## Redlight

Les stat de R6 sur la saison 1 de l'année 2.
https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/e...ell-statistics

Pas très pertinent pour quinconque ne touche pas au  stats

----------


## P1nGou1N

Je me suis choppé le jeu pendant les soldes. 
C'est encore accessible aux noobs ce jeu ou y'a plus que des pgm ? 

Si je commence à jouer je vais tomber avec des tanches, contre des tanches ?

----------


## Redlight

Alors ça fait longtemps que je n'ai pas joué avec/contre des débutants mais normalement oui. Tu devrait tomber contre des mecs de ton niveau sauf si ça smurf en face.

Un conseils prend le temps de faire les situations, tu as 10 tips sur biendébuter :http://www.biendebuter.net/nos-tuyau...bow-six-siege/. Après 80% du taff c'est d'apprendre les maps, une fois que tu les connaitra à peu près ça ira bien mieux.

Hésite pas à passer sur mumble on est nombreux.

----------


## Exentius

Salut les gens, je suis toujours vivant et en pleine recherche d'appart'. Ce qui ne devrait plus tarder à se résoudre.
A part ça, les opérateurs bol de riz ont été révélés (je crois que c'est Honk Kong la S2) ?

----------


## mcgrill

> Salut les gens, je suis toujours vivant et en pleine recherche d'appart'. Ce qui ne devrait plus tarder à se résoudre.
> A part ça, les opérateurs bol de riz ont été révélés (je crois que c'est Honk Kong la S2) ?


Te presse pas...


Et puis tu risquerais de te casser une hanche.
:''')

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> A part ça, les opérateurs bol de riz ont été révélés (je crois que c'est Honk Kong la S2) ?


Ils sont cantonais dans leur caserne.

----------


## Wedgge

https://twitter.com/17Serenity17/sta...68834110373889

Soon ...

edit : 

J'ai trouvé ceci sur le twitter de Hot.F3, et je partage assez largement cette analyse :

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Les stat de R6 sur la saison 1 de l'année 2.
> https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/e...ell-statistics
> 
> Pas très pertinent pour quinconque ne touche pas au  stats


Putain énorme ! C'est top ça, j'aime beaucoup. Surtout le fichier de 19Go, c'est génial, j’étais en train de me dire, ouais c'est bien ils ont tout pété en agrégeant les données, puis j'ai vu ça. Eh bah chapeau ubi.  ::lol:: 
À voir comment sont géré les deco/reco, leave et join en cours de partie dans les stats. Mais vu que c'est par round, ça devrait le faire.

----------


## Styxounet

> Ils sont cantonais dans leur caserne.


 :^_^:

----------


## MrBishop

Le King is back les gars, je vous l'ai dit :




Serenity SEVEN TEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEN  :B):

----------


## mcgrill

Arrête de couper le son sur mumble !

----------


## Lancelot du lag

Encore un bug sympa hier. Je passe par une fenêtre avec un piège derrière. En passant la fenêtre je tire sur le piège, je le détruit (j'ai bien le +20 pour destruction du piège) et là......je suis a terre.

 :haha: 


 :Emo:

----------


## Redlight

> Le King is back les gars, je vous l'ai dit :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serenity SEVEN TEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEN


Oh dis donc du Caveira contre des golds, comme c'est originale...

Il va uploader une seconde vidéo et disparaître pour 2 mois supplémentaires...

----------


## Frypolar

> Oh dis donc du Caveira contre des golds, comme c'est originale...
> 
> Il va uploader une seconde vidéo et disparaître pour 2 mois supplémentaires...


Ouais j’avoue c’est pas ouf...

----------


## Redlight

> Ouais j’avoue c’est pas ouf...


A un moment donné il a eut énormément d'influence sur la meta, il faisait bouger les choses, découvrait des trucs, en expliquait d'autre. Depuis longtemps maintenant il se contente d'highlight de Caveira. Macie Jay, Microwave gaming ou Skittlz sont plus interessant/impressionant. Dans l'une de ces dernière vidéo Macie Jay ace un équipe composé des vitaliy et des begenius, donc des joueurs Pro league et Challenger League (et pas les plus nul : Mas2mort et Shaiiko par exemple), il lui manque juste quelques secondes pour détruire le diffuseur.

----------


## mcgrill

J'ai pausé sur son écran de score, il est contre des mecs à 100 de ping et lui a 40.
On ne pourra pas lui reprocher ça sur cette video.

Mais sinon je commence à préfèrer les videos de Macy Jay. Plus fun, moins regardez tout ce que je sais faire.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> A un moment donné il a eut énormément d'influence sur la meta, il faisait bouger les choses, découvrait des trucs, en expliquait d'autre. Depuis longtemps maintenant il se contente d'highlight de Caveira. Macie Jay, Microwave gaming ou Skittlz sont plus interessant/impressionant. Dans l'une de ces dernière vidéo Macie Jay ace un équipe composé des vitaliy et des begenius, donc des joueurs Pro league et Challenger League (et pas les plus nul : Mas2mort et Shaiiko par exemple), il lui manque juste quelques secondes pour détruire le diffuseur.


Effectivement il donnait des conseils au début. Sur des angles, des endroits ou se mettre pour ne pas se faire détecter. Ça manque dans le ton de ses dernières vidéos.
Puis les gens ont appris et on ne les utilise plus aussi facilement.

----------


## Raoul Wolfoni

> A un moment donné il a eut énormément d'influence sur la meta, il faisait bouger les choses, découvrait des trucs, en expliquait d'autre. Depuis longtemps maintenant il se contente d'highlight de Caveira. Macie Jay, Microwave gaming ou Skittlz sont plus interessant/impressionant. Dans l'une de ces dernière vidéo Macie Jay ace un équipe composé des vitaliy et des begenius, donc des joueurs Pro league et Challenger League (et pas les plus nul : Mas2mort et Shaiiko par exemple), il lui manque juste quelques secondes pour détruire le diffuseur.


J'aime bien regarder Macie Jay, le seul (léger) défaut que je trouve à ses vidéos est le fait qu'on voit clairement que son équipe joue pour lui. J'ai pas l'impression d'une bande équilibrée.

----------


## Redlight

> J'aime bien regarder Macie Jay, le seul (léger) défaut que je trouve à ses vidéos est le fait qu'on voit clairement que son équipe joue pour lui. J'ai pas l'impression d'une bande équilibrée.


Ah bon ? J'ai pas tellement constaté ça perso, d'ailleurs il soloQ régulièrement.

----------


## mcgrill

Oui il joue très souvent en ranked solo.

Une petite image de la préparation d'une défense de Kids sur maison :P

----------


## Wedgge

Il était une fois en pro league des Penta qui tuent d'autres Penta, beaucoup de Penta  :Facepalm: .

----------


## Redlight

Victoire de Penta et de Supremacy comme je l'avais pronostiqué. Penta sont vraiment trop solides même s'ils auraient du aller sur la map décisives, ils ont fait un beau come back. Le passage en roster à 5 est une réussite.

Vitatily par contre c'est pas ça du tout. Déjà à la dernière journée ils ne pensaient qu'a leur revanche après leur défaite, sans penser au match contre les Supremacy. Alors que ces derniers avait été plus bon contre Penta et leur avait tenu tête en perdant des rounds sur des erreurs bêtes. Mais ils ont une très bonne base et une bonne cohésion et tente de nouvelle chose. Vitality c'est le néant niveau strat c'est que du vu et revu tandis qu'en attaque ils ont répété les push unilatéraux, à ce niveau ça pardonne pas. Ils ont des joueurs plutôt solides mais ils font n'importe quoi. Ils vont s'empaler sur des gros points de résistance hors objectifs, commence à prendre le niveau supérieur et l'abandonne 30s plus tard et n'essaye rien de nouveau en défense.

Ca sent la challenger league pour eux si ça continue comme ça.

----------


## MrBishop

> Oh dis donc du Caveira contre des golds, comme c'est originale...
> 
> Il va uploader une seconde vidéo et disparaître pour 2 mois supplémentaires...


A un moment donné, ils font *tous* du ranked contre du Gold hein... Sergio, Matimi0, Macie Jay etc. Y a juste à regarder les premières minutes de leurs streams, ils invitent des gens aux pifs de leur liste d'amis (qui ma foi la plupart sont no ranked et pas toujours platines), partent en ranked et donc y a pas besoin d'avoir un bac +5 pour estimer qu'en face, ce sont pas tous des Plat & Diamant.

Il a disparu pour des raisons tout à fait valable et très personnel : dépression et "burnout" (source : description de la vidéo) qu'il va expliquer dans une vidéo qui apparaîtra normalement demain !

Moi j'aime toujours autant regarder ses vidéos, il joue certes qu'un seul perso pendant un moment, mais il maîtrise vraiment le style de Caveira de A à Z et ça reste quand même assez impressionnant. Genre impossible à choper, il arrive à se sortir de n'importe quelle situation, un game sense de ouf puis individuellement, il est toujours aussi bon. J'avoue aussi que c'est plus une question de fidélité, pour moi c'est un des pionniers du genre, il est peut-être moins présent qu'avant mais c'est comme un Zidane quoi, il est peut-être moins présent mais toujours autant dans les coeurs (et je pense que c'est pareil pour les viewers, vidéo uploadé il y a moins de 48h et déjà 335 000 vues).

----------


## Wedgge

Le roi est mort vive le roi :




C'est un peu plus complexe que "il va uploader une vidéo est disparaître pendant deux mois".

----------


## n0ra

3615 my life d'un mec qui s'est rendu compte qu'il jouait trop jusqu'à à en oublier son hygiène de vie. Comme beaucoup d'autres en fait  ::zzz:: .


PUTACLICK !

----------


## Redlight

> C'est un peu plus complexe que "il va uploader une vidéo est disparaître pendant deux mois".


Je disais ça par rapport à ces 3 ou 4 dernières vidéos genre : "Yeah bois regardez ma nouvelle vidéo et désolé pour l'absence bla bla" et paf plus de nouvelle pendant x semaines. Ca fait un peu genre filer moi des vues et salut. Le mec à quand même mis plusieurs mois à nous dire juste pourquoi il n'uploadais plus, beaucoup de fans n'attendais même pas autant d'explications. Un simple tweet du genre "Désolé je suis en burnout (ou j'ai pas le morale), pas de vidéos dans les prochaines semaines" et c'était réglé. Certains me diront qu'il ne nous doit rien. Mais quand tu décides de devenir un personnage dis "public" qui vit grâce au soutient de ses fans et que tu les remercies pour leur soutiens à un moment donné la moindre des choses c'est d'avoir un peu de considération pour eux en réciprocité. Sinon bah tu restes un anonyme comme 99% des joueurs de R6.

Après perso quand il a décidé de passer au format quotidien je me suis dis que c'était un peu trop à mon avis et ses vidéos depuis pas mal de temps je les trouvais moins intéressante. Après j'aimerai bien qu'il post une ou deux vidéos par semaines sur R6 mais je ne sais pas dans quelles proportions il va continuer à jouer à R6.

@Bishop : Ah ah le fanboy  ::XD:: . En même temps le mec il matte les vidéos de Sergio  :<_<: 

@n0ra : oui c'est un mal régulier chez les streamers / youtubeurs jeu vidéos : Kungen, SilentSentry, Moldran etc...

----------


## Frypolar

> A un moment donné, ils font *tous* du ranked contre du Gold hein... Sergio, Matimi0, Macie Jay etc.


Les quelques fois où j’ai regardé Pengu il faisait du ranked en solo, du ranked avec des brutes pour tomber contre d’autres brutes ou des parties personnalisées avec des spectateurs. Là sur sa vidéo je le trouve pas spécialement fort Serenity. En plus il joue avec des potes contre des noobs, forcément ça le met en valeur. Si tu vas jouer au foot avec tes potes contre des mioches en maternelle ils vont tous te trouver super fort...

----------


## Redlight

C'est vrai pour Pengu il fait des parties perso avec ses viewers dont certains sont dans le top 10 classé ^^. C'est une super idée je trouve.

----------


## mcgrill

Le pti truc qui manque c'est justement de le voir jouer en réel. Pas de voir des clips exceptionnels.
On fait tous des trucs marrant parfois, certains plus que d'autres, mais quand tu joues toute la journée la probabilité que ça arrive augmente forcément.

Quand tu regarde un stream de Macie ou de Pengu tu les vois jouer et expliquer leur choix, et tomber sur des super tactiques mais se faire ramasser à cause d'un mauvais timing.
Et ils en parlent, c'est le plus intéressant. Surtout Pengu qui prends le temps d'expliquer des angles pendant le match, c'est juste dingue ça.
Macie lui il sort la video entre les rounds et réexplique.

-------------
Concernant son burnout, ça arrive à beaucoup de gens. Pour le coup son rythme et le format choisi (videos quotidiennes) sont surement pas les meilleurs choix.
Le problème c'est de se faire enfermer dans une spirale de célébrité qui doit être bien grisante et de vouloir toujours en faire plus.

Il faut aussi considérer que ce sont souvent des college dropout, qui sortent du système éducatif sans vraiment avoir de plan pour la suite.
Ils sont bons et connaissent une ascension fulgurante, mais ne sont pas encadrés ou conseillés.

Enfin On sent qu'ils sont d'Amérique du nord vu leurs réactions aux commentaires et aux critiques.
Là ou souvent en Europe on laisse pisser les gens, ils ne supportent pas les critiques.
Macie ferme souvent les commentaires pour ne laisser la parole qu'à ses subs quand ça critique trop (genre "t'es mauvais" quand il perd une ou deux partie sans être celui qui carry).
Ce qui me choque c'est qu'on le voit à son expression faciale, à sa voix que ça le perturbe vraiment. Qu'il est pas bien, qu'il a envie de se barrer quand ça part dans cette direction.

Je ne vais pas m'éterniser sur ce que je pense de l'éducation NA et EU mais voilà.

----------


## Redlight

Ubi sur le hitreg de merde : 




> Following the deployment of 2.2.1 on all platforms, we launched an investigation to understand the increase of concerns and issues being reported by the community. In our investigation, we have seen a slight increase of shots being rejected by the server. As a result we are rolling out a server-side fix to address this slight increase that we have tracked. We’ll be honest, you may not feel a change as Hit Registration quality is part of an ongoing process of updates and tweaks.
> 
> We want to be clear that this fix will not address all hit registration and there are still going to be a small amount of shots that may get rejected or may appear as though they are rejected. Regarding appearance of hit rejection, there are many factors. The biggest one is related to kill cam misalignment. We are working hard to make kill cams more accurate, but at the moment they are not always reliable. Along the same lines, we are working to make the camera alignment feel more accurate.
> 
> Hit Registration quality has been an on-going priority for the development team. We monitor it closely, and when there is an increase of mentions or concerns from the community we turn to our data and tracking to understand the situation better. Sometimes our tracking does not align with the community sentiment, where we do not see an increase of hit rejection. This may mean that there are other issues you are experiencing, such as, kill cam inaccuracy, latency issues, or a bug regarding camera misalignment. We still look at videos and gifs you send us, but it may not specifically be associated with “Hit Registration” and may be something else.
> 
> We are working on all of the issues mentioned above and we appreciate your passion and dedication to helping us improve the game during Operation Health. We’ll have another update in the coming weeks on where we are at with the development of P2P feature removal, new servers, and how we’re planning on addressing high ping.


Si on lis entre les lignes ils n'ont aucune idée d'où ça vient.  ::XD:: . Ma partie préféré c'est quand il parle des bugs de killcams qui peuvent laisser croire à un problème de hitreg. Si je suis mort c'est que les balles de mon adversaires ont atteint leur cible, rien de probant sur les miennes. Le ressenti du hitreg se fait en live pas sur une killcam.

----------


## n0ra

Petit HS vite fait qui pourrait en intéresser quelques-uns: vous avez testé Argo la variante PvP 5vs5 de Arma 3 et qui est gratuit ? 

Ça m'a l'air pas trop mal !

http://store.steampowered.com/app/530700/Argo/

----------


## Raoul Wolfoni

On a encore des vedettes de Youtube avec nous :



Clip complet :

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

J'aimerai bien qu'il montre le clip ou il spawnpeek avec jager puis fait le greedy et se fait corriger par ouaidje.

----------


## Wedgge

On est tombé sur lui avant hier oui. L'homme au "aim le plus précis du monde" c'est salement fait découper par un grand coup d'AK 12 en plein dans sa mouille juste après le screen de Raoul  :^_^: . Cela dit ces messieurs sont la définition même du tryhard, les parties contre eux peuvent être très intenses, où extrêmement pénibles et inintéressantes, tout dépend de la façon dont on aborde le jeu. Je doute qu'ils soient aussi greedy contre des pro en revanche, ça marche déjà moyennement contre des manos au pif j'ose a peine imaginer la durée d'un round contre des adversaires professionnels. 




> 3615 my life d'un mec qui s'est rendu compte qu'il jouait trop jusqu'à à en oublier son hygiène de vie. Comme beaucoup d'autres en fait


Oui c'est un peu ça, il semble avoir découvert que manger, boire, faire du sport et boire de nouveau étaient sommes toutes des activités essentielles sur le plan de la santé.

----------


## Frypolar

Vous vous rappelez de la chute depuis la verrière vers le haut de l’escalier jaune sur Consulat ? Ben un brésilien l’a sorti en Pro League : https://youtu.be/LI7dv7uFgZE?t=1605 Tranquille.

----------


## EvilGuinness

Hello, question stupide du jour : j'avais eu une version gratos du jeu complet avec ma CG, à laquelle j'avais à peine touché (le jeu, pas la CG). Je suis en train de la réinstaller sur uplay. Sous Steam je vois plein de grosses soldes. Déjà y'a-t-il des packs valables sachant que j'ai déjà le jeu complet de base ? Je suis largué dans les 50 éditions, sans compter ces histoires d'opérateurs year 2 tout ça. Ensuite, je ne sais pas comment ça se passe si je rachète un pack sur steam sachant que j'ai déjà le jeu sur uplay...

Bon maintenant comme je suis un débutant complet je suppose que les opérateurs de base seront laaaaargement suffisants...? Bon y'a le temps, 72Go en cours de dl.

----------


## schouffy

Seuls les opérateurs des DLC seront longs à obtenir, les autres tu peux tous les récupérer en jouant quelques heures.
Lance le jeu, fais les situations, débloque quelques opérateurs qui te plaisent (y'a un lien avec des conseils dans l'OP je crois), et si tu veux continuer à jouer, tu pourras considérer l'achat des DLC year 1 et year 2.

----------


## Frypolar

> Hello, question stupide du jour : j'avais eu une version gratos du jeu complet avec ma CG, à laquelle j'avais à peine touché (le jeu, pas la CG). Je suis en train de la réinstaller sur uplay. Sous Steam je vois plein de grosses soldes. Déjà y'a-t-il des packs valables sachant que j'ai déjà le jeu complet de base ? Je suis largué dans les 50 éditions, sans compter ces histoires d'opérateurs year 2 tout ça. Ensuite, je ne sais pas comment ça se passe si je rachète un pack sur steam sachant que j'ai déjà le jeu sur uplay...
> 
> Bon maintenant comme je suis un débutant complet je suppose que les opérateurs de base seront laaaaargement suffisants...? Bon y'a le temps, 72Go en cours de dl.


Il y a 5 groupes de base, chacun avec 4 opérateurs : SAS, GIGN, GSG 9, Spetsnaz, FBI SWAT. Pour chacun de ces groupes le premier opérateur coûtera 500, le deuxième 1000, le troisième 1500 et le dernier 2000. Les opérateurs des autres groupes (2 par groupe) coûtent 25 000. Je ne sais plus si le premier Season Pass est toujours vendu mais il débloque les opérateurs du JTF2, SEAL, BOPE et SAT. Après t’as le Season Pass de cette année et tout le reste ce sont des skins donc osef. T’as un tableau des opérateurs ici.

Comme t’as le jeu de base et pas la Starter Edition, tu vas rapidement pouvoir débloquer les opérateurs de base. Lance les trois tutoriels vidéos (tu peux les passer) pour gagner un peu de sous et ensuite essaie d’avoir les 3 étoiles dans toutes les situations. Tu peux jouer en Normal, ça change rien. Avec ça tu devrais avoir de quoi débloquer ~7 opérateurs de base. Les opérateurs vraiment utiles et faciles à prendre en main sont, selon moi : les SAS, Doc/Rook du GIGN (Rook plus facile, prends la MP5 + ACOG), Ash et Thermite des FBI et enfin Jagger/Bandit du GSG9. Pour ceux des DLC mais c’est cher : les SEALS, Hibana et Buck. Les autres opérateurs sont plus durs à jouer pour un débutant ou beaucoup moins utiles (mais peuvent être rigolos).

----------


## Shep1

> Comme t’as le jeu de base et pas la Starter Edition, tu vas rapidement pouvoir débloquer les opérateurs de base. Lance les trois tutoriels vidéos (tu peux les passer) pour gagner un peu de sous et ensuite essaie d’avoir les 3 étoiles dans toutes les situations. Tu peux jouer en Normal, ça change rien. Avec ça tu devrais avoir de quoi débloquer ~7 opérateurs de base. Les opérateurs vraiment utiles et faciles à prendre en main sont, selon moi : les SAS, Doc/Rook du GIGN (Rook plus facile, prends la MP5 + ACOG), Ash et Thermite des FBI et enfin Jagger/Bandit du GSG9. Pour ceux des DLC mais c’est cher : les SEALS, Hibana et Buck. Les autres opérateurs sont plus durs à jouer pour un débutant ou beaucoup moins utiles (mais peuvent être rigolos).


Tu oublie un peu vite les spetnaz, Glaz est très facile à utiliser et permet aux débutant de repérer facilement les ennemis.

----------


## schouffy

Mouais Glaz en ce moment c'est pas le plus facile. Il faut trop de balles pour tuer un mec, y'a pas de munitions, et avec le hitreg foireux...

----------


## Styxounet

> Bon maintenant comme je suis un débutant complet je suppose que les opérateurs de base seront laaaaargement suffisants...? Bon y'a le temps, 72Go en cours de dl.


Fini Eve online?  ::o:

----------


## EvilGuinness

(HS)
Oui, pour un bout de temps, je pense. J'ai fait une ackboo. A l'époque sa réflexion m'avait fait sourire mais je m'y retrouve : j'ai joué avec des dizaines de personnes du monde entier qui gueulent en anglais, suivi des opérations d'alliance, participé à des bastons monstrueuses, tendu des pièges, tombé dans des pièges, fait le cyno en apoc, vécu en null sec dans deux alliances servant de meatshield, bouffé du pve à haute dose, ratté de la belt, fait de l'indus et du minage dans tous les sens... mais vu l'investissement que ça m'avait demandé, pour rien au monde je ne suis prêt à y retourner  ::):  Il me reste plein de sous sur mon main donc si je veux reprendre, eh bien j'ai de quoi m'offrir quelques plex. 
(/HS)

Merci pour les éclaircissements et les conseils, le jeu est toujours en dl et le sera pendant encore quelques heures, je commence demain donc ! Ok pour les SAS et Rook en premier, donc, et les situations à faire. Je crois vaguement me souvenir que j'avais déjà débloqué Montagne, mais ça remonte... là j'ai envie de retenter.

----------


## Lancelot du lag

Bon. Vous connaissez la touche pour que doc se soigne lui même? (Pas quand il est a terre mais bien vivant)

J'arrive pas à la trouver.... ::|: 


Et en récompense vous pouvez vous moquer!   :haha:

----------


## Frypolar

T’appuies deux fois sur la touche qui permet d’activer le skill. La première fois il va prendre la seringue, la deuxième fois il l’utilise sur lui.

----------


## n0ra

> T’appuies deux fois sur la touche qui permet d’activer le skill. La première fois il va prendre la seringue, la deuxième fois il l’utilise sur lui.


Tu as oublié:  :haha:

----------


## Wedgge

> Bon. Vous connaissez la touche pour que doc se soigne lui même? (Pas quand il est a terre mais bien vivant)
> 
> J'arrive pas à la trouver....
> 
> 
> Et en récompense vous pouvez vous moquer!


Hahaha mais quel noob, on dirait Bishop qui découvre que Hibana sert à autre chose qu'a rush pour se faire entry kill  :haha: .

----------


## MrBishop

Ouais bah en attendant, Bishop il a fait de son mieux en ranked à 12 kills au 4ème round, Barbe avait 5 et les trois autres étaient toujours à 0 kills (pourtant c'était des joueurs pas très nouveaux.. Je donnerais pas de noms parce que voilà). On l'a perdu et c'était des Gold 2 en face...

J'ai même plus de mots en fait.. vraiment plus 

Sinon y a des gens qui seront à la Japan Expo Vendredi ? J'y serais avec une pote, ça pourrait être cool de coller des visages sur des pseudos même si c'est que pendant 5 minutes !

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Elle est mignonne ta pote ?  ::ninja::

----------


## schouffy

> Sinon y a des gens qui seront à la Japan Expo Vendredi ? J'y serais avec une pote, ça pourrait être cool de coller des visages sur des pseudos même si c'est que pendant 5 minutes !


Sorry je pourrai pas y aller, je suis un adulte  ::ninja::

----------


## Styxounet

> Sinon y a des gens qui seront à la Japan Expo Vendredi ? J'y serais avec une pote

----------


## MrBishop

> Sorry je pourrai pas y aller, je suis un adulte


Roh, tout de suite  ::happy2::  Y en a pour tout les âges, c'est cool ! Y a pas que les mangas hein ^^

@Barbe : ça dépend de comment on voit les choses, c'est la soeur de Wedgge donc gabarit de rugbyman..  :Fourbe:

----------


## mcgrill

Vas y je suis plus au lycée ou à la fac.
Faire des activités le vendredi...

----------


## Kaelis

> Elle est mignonne ta pote ?


Elle sort qu'avec les diamants.

----------


## mcgrill

> Elle sort qu'avec les diamants.


Ça sent méchamment la friendzone:
Diamonds are a girl's *best friend*

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> @Barbe : ça dépend de comment on voit les choses, c'est la soeur de Wedgge donc gabarit de rugbyman..


Perso, Wedgge je l'ai jamais vu. Si ça se trouve c'est juste un nain complexé qui s'imagine faire 1m95 pour 120kg de muscles. Derrière son écran et son micro c'est facile de se faire passer pour un autre

----------


## schouffy

Un rugbyman fan d'histoire et de Baldur's Gate, difficile à croire de toute façon...

----------


## Shep1

> Perso, Wedgge je l'ai jamais vu. Si ça se trouve c'est juste un nain complexé qui s'imagine faire 1m95 pour 120kg de muscles. Derrière son écran et son micro c'est facile de se faire passer pour un autre


Sur internet, les chauves ont des cheveux.

----------


## Frypolar

Exemple de pourquoi il ne faut pas paniquer face à Montagne : https://gfycat.com/GenerousYearlyBorer

Et pour Jazz : https://gfycat.com/CluelessSameEeve

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> T’appuies deux fois sur la touche qui permet d’activer le skill. La première fois il va prendre la seringue, la deuxième fois il l’utilise sur lui.



Merci!

----------


## Wedgge

Messieurs je suis outré par un tel déchaînement de haine et d'envie face à l'esthète que je suis, amoureux des arts et de la nature. Vous êtes tous simplement dépourvus des outils intellectuels qui vous permettent de saisir toute la poésie qu'il existe dans l'acte de meuler son prochain à même la pelouse par une chaude journée d'été afin de lui subtiliser le saint Graal. Bande de sauvages ignares. 




> Sur internet, les chauves ont des cheveux.


Perdu, j'ai une touffe blond vénitienne plus épaisse que celle sise dans l'entre jambe de ta sœur. 




> Exemple de pourquoi il ne faut pas paniquer face à Montagne : https://gfycat.com/GenerousYearlyBorer
> 
> Et pour Jazz : https://gfycat.com/CluelessSameEeve


La dernière on dirait limite un glitch  ::O: .

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Perdu, j'ai une touffe blond vénitien plus épaisse que celle sise dans l'entre jambe de ta sœur.


Voila comment j'imagine Ouaiddje maintenant :

----------


## Kaelis

_Wedgge, debout sur une breach charge qu'il s'apprête à faire péter gaiment_



_C'est d'la faute du jeu !_

----------


## MrBishop

Tant pis, j'irai mater des ptites japonaises sans vous  :Fourbe:

----------


## Kaelis

Contre toute attente  :Cigare: 



Poutine a un otage c'est pas possible autrement  ::happy2::

----------


## Redlight

Ca devient relou à un moment.

Tiens un mec c'est fait chié à lister toute les lieux sur bank et chalet :

http://imgur.com/a/QMsp0

http://imgur.com/a/1JQ5i

----------


## mcgrill

Tiens plein de défis Spetnaz pour faire augmenter le pick rate...

----------


## Redlight

> Tiens plein de défis Spetnaz pour faire augmenter le pick rate...


Comme ça ils nous diront : "Mais non Kapkan est très bien regardez son pick rate..."

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Ca devient relou à un moment.
> 
> Tiens un mec c'est fait chié à lister toute les lieux sur bank et chalet :
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/QMsp0
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/1JQ5i


On remarquera donc que petit bureau ou bureau rouge n'existe pas sur Bank

----------


## Redlight

Je ne vois même pas de quoi tu parles.

----------


## Wedgge

Sans doute Barbe voulait-il dire "bureau double fenêtre"  ::trollface:: .

----------


## mcr47

Quand ? :Bave:

----------


## MrBishop

C'est de la merde, j'veux du hong kong, du contenu, pas une nouvelle interface ou des kinders surprises à ouvrir

----------


## Kaelis

Ça donne quoi du coup pour la prochaine opération, fin août/début septembre ?

----------


## Frypolar

> C'est de la merde, j'veux du hong kong, du contenu, pas une nouvelle interface ou des kinders surprises à ouvrir


 ::wub:: 

Je comprends pas le succès de ces vidéos. Rien sur le jour du TTS on a vu plein de vidéos de ce genre faire des dizaines de milliers de vues  :WTF: 




> Ça donne quoi du coup pour la prochaine opération, fin août/début septembre ?


3 opérateurs et 1 map.

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> Quand ?



 :Facepalm:  :Facepalm:

----------


## Raoul Wolfoni

> 3 opérateurs et 1 map.


3 opérateurs ?? C'est quoi deux opérateurs d'une nation et un troisième d'une nation qui va être splittée en deux ?

----------


## Frypolar

> 3 opérateurs ?? C'est quoi deux opérateurs d'une nation et un troisième d'une nation qui va être splittée en deux ?


Oui vu qu'on n'a pas eu d'opérateurs avec l'opération Health. Par contre la map tu l'oublies.

----------


## Redlight

> C'est de la merde, j'veux du hong kong, du contenu, pas une nouvelle interface ou des kinders surprises à ouvrir


Moi je veux juste un jeu avec des serveur qui tiennent la route, des bug présent depuis l'alpha corrigé et du hitreg qui foire pas.  :Emo:

----------


## Kaelis

Pour répondre à ma question ça serait plutôt pour août (c'était écrit sur le diagramme  :<_<: ) mais comme Health est arrivé un brin en retard j'avais un doute.

----------


## mcgrill

> Moi je veux juste un jeu avec des serveur qui tiennent la route, des bug présent depuis l'alpha corrigé et du hitreg qui foire pas.


T'es vraiment un mec de mauvaise foi le hitreg ils l'ont corrigé hein.
























Et puis ils ont rollback ça merdait plus qu'autre chose...
 ::ninja::

----------


## Wedgge

Pendant ce temps là d'autres font du teamplay de qualité :

----------


## Mizu

J'ai remarqué hier que j'ai eu 2 lag en jouant avec vous et ils arrivaient lorsque dans l'action un adversaire était proche de ma position.
Je vais voir si ça se confirme, ma config est plus que correct : i5/16Go/SSD/GTX980 Ti

A voir...

----------


## Kaelis

T'as overclocké ton firewall ?

----------


## mcgrill

> Pendant ce temps là d'autres font du teamplay de qualité :


Ça doit te faire bizarre de voir l'intérieur des batiments du point de vue d'un attaquant.

----------


## SuicideSnake

J'y ai pas joué depuis un moment, ils ont tout corrigé ? Operation Health est un succès ?

----------


## mcgrill

> J'y ai pas joué depuis un moment, ils ont tout corrigé ? Operation Health est un succès ?


Voilà, maintenant reviens.

----------


## Mizu

> T'as overclocké ton firewall ?


Nope en plus, je suis sur la dernière version du pare feu Open Office  ::siffle::

----------


## Wedgge

> J'y ai pas joué depuis un moment, ils ont tout corrigé ? Operation Health est un succès ?


Non, c'est une putain de catastrophe. Pour le moment.

----------


## Agano

Pourquoi?

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Pourquoi?


Pour pas mal de raisons, celle la plus flagrante à mon sens et le fait que le label des "bridge charges" soit toujours orthographié "breach".
Une honte pour un jeu qui a plus d'un an et demi...    ::ninja::

----------


## Agano

Et on ose se plaindre de la VF après  ::ninja:: 

_Explosifs_ c'est quand même plus simple.

----------


## Wedgge

Parce que en plus des bugs classiques du style Hibana/Thermite qui foirent on en a de tous neufs du style le defuser qui devient indésamorçable ou qui se barre 4000 lieus sous les mers, parce qu'on se tape un hit reg daubé du cul, parce que les serveurs sont complètement dans les fraises ce qui engendre des problèmes aussi divers et variés que frustrants (coucou les shields), parce qu'on a toujours des problèmes de luminosité et de son vertical, du rubberbanding, parce que le système de client side pénalise les joueurs dans des situations décisives (cf. les smokes/flash/tableaux ou vase mings en plein mileu de l'écran etc...), des ironsight pétés depuis 6 mois tel celui du L85 (et oui ils sont au courant) et enfin le roi de tous; le fameux ping abuse.

Voilà pourquoi.

----------


## Redlight

C'est pas mal résumé. Je rajouterai que les changements de hitbox ont encore plus cassé le hitreg qu'avant.

----------


## Redlight

Quand un ex-pro donne des conseils sur Kanal :  ::O: 




La première partie

----------


## esprex

> Pourquoi?


Incompétence.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Je suis curieux d'avoir votre avis sur ce genre de strats :





Apparemment dans les commentaire, les avis sont bien tranchés.

Edit : après verification, c'est tout simplement du bug exploit.

https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/e...th/issues.aspx

Le deuxieme bug sous "Bugs & glitches " :



> [Bug/Glitch] Defuser cannot be planted on broken floor 
> Defuser cannot be placed on the floors after partially destroying them in certain bomb locations.﻿

----------


## Redlight

Ce "bug" a commencé à ressortir avec skycrapper je crois. Je ne suis pas sur qu'avant cela fonctionnait. Mais pour moi c'est de l'exploit/glitch. C'est sale un peu comme les boucliers devant une fenêtre.

----------


## Frypolar

> C'est sale un peu comme les boucliers devant une fenêtre.


Alors ça  :Vibre:  Et l’excuse d’Ubi  :Vibre:

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Parce que en plus des bugs classiques du style Hibana/Thermite qui foirent on en a de tous neufs du style le defuser qui devient indésamorçable ou qui se barre 4000 lieus sous les mers, parce qu'on se tape un hit reg daubé du cul, parce que les serveurs sont complètement dans les fraises ce qui engendre des problèmes aussi divers et variés que frustrants (coucou les shields), parce qu'on a toujours des problèmes de luminosité et de son vertical, du rubberbanding, parce que le système de client side pénalise les joueurs dans des situations décisives (cf. les smokes/flash/tableaux ou vase mings en plein mileu de l'écran etc...), des ironsight pétés depuis 6 mois tel celui du L85 (et oui ils sont au courant) et enfin le roi de tous; le fameux ping abuse.
> 
> Voilà pourquoi.


D'accord, ça se termine quand Operation Health normalement ?  ::unsure::

----------


## Agano

> D'accord, ça se termine quand Operation Health normalement ?


Juste à temps pour l'arrivée du DLC hong-kongais qui apportera encore d'autres bugs  :B):

----------


## Redlight

> D'accord, ça se termine quand Operation Health normalement ?


Fin aout je crois

----------


## Wedgge

Microwave a posté une autre vidéo suite à la shitstorm qu'il a déclenché : 




En gros, en augmentant la lisibilité de l'exploit il espère qu'Ubi le réparera d'autant plus vite, la naïveté de ces américains n'a donc aucune limite.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> la naïveté de ces américains n'a donc aucune limite.


 ::):

----------


## mcr47

> Microwave a posté une autre vidéo suite à la shitstorm qu'il a déclenché : 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> En gros, en augmentant la lisibilité de l'exploit il espère qu'Ubi le réparera d'autant plus vite, la naïveté de ces américains n'a donc aucune limite.


Cool un nouveau glitch.  ::ninja:: 




C'est dingue comme le simple fait de poser un laser sur une arme à l'air d'augmenter la précision, c'est normal me direz vous mais je trouve que ça l'est pas tant que ça. Un peu comme si dans ce jeu le laser diminuait la dispersion.

----------


## schouffy

C'est juste le flingue de jackal qui n'a pas de dispersion non ?

----------


## Redlight

Flingue de Jackal + laser = Counter strike.

----------


## Redlight

> Microwave a posté une autre vidéo suite à la shitstorm qu'il a déclenché : 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> En gros, en augmentant la lisibilité de l'exploit il espère qu'Ubi le réparera d'autant plus vite, la naïveté de ces américains n'a donc aucune limite.


Mais quel bon gros mytho, il y a une différence mettre en lumière un bug pour qu'Ubi le corrige et l'exploiter en disant "Hey regarder cette stratégie qui est trop cool et permet des victoires faciles", ça s'appelle de la promotion d'exploit.

Un commentaire qui résume bien le truc : 




> In all honesty, if you did make that video, solely for the point of trying to raise awareness of the issue, that is ok. I think it was just the way you did it that really rubbed people the wrong way. You were in ranked matches (where most of the player base gets really shitty when it comes down to losing ranks.) And you were doing it against real people. I think if you wanted to raise awareness, you very easily could have just went into a custom game with a friend and showcased it there, instead of actually using the exploit, and costing the enemies, their precious, precious elo. I think that is the main reason you got the backlash, and honestly, the original video kind of made me cringe a bit when you were calling out things, example is: that they couldn't plant Kanal pill box, it really did seem like you felt proud of yourself for doing it, or that you had no shame in doing it. Also yes, spawn peekers and dropshotters i do believe are annoying, but I do not believe they are an un-counter able tactic in the game, and no where near a broken game mechanic. Same as the shield in the window tactic, I do believe that that IS a broken game mechanic, but it is easily countered with a frag, or a thatcher and a frag if they have ADS. This broken floor tactic has NO counter, in a game where the defenders/attackers win 50/50 of the time, (hell, i thought defense won more on pc anyways) this is making a lot more defense wins﻿

----------


## Frypolar

> Un peu comme si dans ce jeu le laser diminuait la dispersion.


Euh c’est justement le but  :tired: 




> Un commentaire qui résume bien le truc :


C’est tout à fait ça. Tu sens le mec heureux de l’utiliser pour gagner tout le long de la vidéo...

----------


## mcr47

> Euh c’est justement le but.


Mais c'est complètement con, un laser à pour seul fonction d'améliorer le tir au jugé, il ne peut pas influer sur la dispersion. Sinon il serait logique de supprimer le viseur au milieu de l'écran lors de l'utilisation d'un laser.

----------


## Frypolar

> Mais c'est complètement con, un laser à pour seul fonction d'améliorer le tir au jugé, il ne peut pas influer sur la dispersion. Sinon il serait logique de supprimer le viseur au milieu de l'écran lors de l'utilisation d'un laser.


Ben non c’est pas con. Vouloir toujours ramener un jeu vidéo à la réalité, ça par contre ça l’est un peu  ::ninja::  C’est pas une simulation hein. Dans la vraie vie t’as pas une dispersion sur les armes comme on l’a dans Rainbow Six. C’est un mécanisme de gameplay, présent justement pour affaiblir les tirs au jugé. Vu qu’un tir dans la tête tue à tous les coups ça casserait tout le reste du jeu. Un laser devant aider le tir au jugé, ça se traduit en jeu par une diminution de la dispersion. Pour les mêmes raisons d’équilibrage, le laser n’indique pas précisément où vont tes balles. Le point rouge qui apparait sur la surface visée est juste là pour des raisons d’équilibrage : ça peu trahir ta position.

----------


## n0ra

[HS] Sachant que Bishop est à la Japan Expo :





Fais nous rêver  :Cigare: 

[/HS]

----------


## esprex

16,5cm, intéressant.

----------


## Wedgge

> Mais quel bon gros mytho, il y a une différence mettre en lumière un bug pour qu'Ubi le corrige et l'exploiter en disant "Hey regarder cette stratégie qui est trop cool et permet des victoires faciles", ça s'appelle de la promotion d'exploit.





> C’est tout à fait ça. Tu sens le mec heureux de l’utiliser pour gagner tout le long de la vidéo...


Non mais clairement le type est en damage control total, lorsque tu regarde la première vidéo son attitude affiche un contraste inouï avec les propos qu'il soutient dans la deuxième. Il avait sans doute pas anticipé une réaction aussi violente de la part de la communauté, d'autant plus que l'utilisation de sa "technique" avait déjà fait l'objet d'un ban en pro league, ça fait de lui un double imbécile. On remarquera que les joueurs pro et ses potes YouTube restent anormalement silencieux dans la section commentaire  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Agano

> 16,5cm, intéressant.


CTB?  ::ninja::

----------


## esprex

> CTB?


Tu veux voir ?  ::trollface::

----------


## n0ra

Résultats de la PL de ce soir:



Spoiler Alert! 




Millenium  ::trollface::  ::):

----------


## Shep1

> Résultats de la PL de ce soir:
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DEFRe21WsAA1Ooe.jpg
> 
> Millenium


Je veux pas faire le chieur, moi je regarde pas, mais certains regarde la PL en différé. Met le résultat en spoiler en utilisant  [spoiler2][/spoiler2]

----------


## n0ra

> Je veux pas faire le chieur


Hmm SI !  ::rolleyes:: 

Quand d'autres canards debrief ou annoncent des résultats tu leur demande pas de mettre des balises spoilers  :<_<: .

J'en conclus que c'est parce que t'aimes pas ma gueule  :Emo:

----------


## MrBishop

> [HS] Sachant que Bishop est à la Japan Expo :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fais nous rêver 
> 
> [/HS]


vu la ranked d'hier soir, aller à la Japan Expo va me faire le plus grand bien (tmtc Red)

Grand temps de vous remettre en question les canards, grand temps.

----------


## schouffy

ça avait l'air sympa...

----------


## Wedgge

Bonjour brave aubergiste une chambre pour moi et mes vaillants camara...



 :tired:

----------


## MrBishop

> ça avait l'air sympa...


Pourtant depuis notre dernier échange un peu tendu, j'ai méditer un peu sur mon comportement et j'ai pris un peu plus sur moi. Mais là tu peux pas, t'aurais été là schouffy, je te jure que t'aurais triple facepalm bro...

----------


## n0ra

OPÉRATION HEALTH : DIAGNOSTIC - LA COMPLEXITÉ D'HIBANA

----------


## Frypolar

> Bonjour brave aubergiste une chambre pour moi et mes vaillants camara...
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/07/07/55f...5bc0facef8.jpg


Tu sais que tu peux jouer en 16/10 ou 16/9 ? Et avec une résolution moderne ?

----------


## Wedgge

C'est le logiciel pour screenshot qui est foireux, en vrai le jeu est nickel chrome en 1080p full screen.

Edit : J'ai l'impression que le problème du L85 est réglé, pour avoir joué Thatcher régulièrement depuis deux trois jours j'ai trouvé le retour étonnamment propre, des canards ont eu la même impression ?

----------


## Frypolar

Wedgge qui ne fait pas partie de la team _verrière_  :Indeed:

----------


## Wedgge

::cry::

----------


## schouffy

> Bonjour brave aubergiste une chambre pour moi et mes vaillants camara...


Haha ! C'est toi qui a nommé ce personnage en honneur ? Ou tous les Shep sont aussi désagréables ?

----------


## n0ra

> Haha ! C'est toi qui a nommé ce personnage en honneur ? Ou tous les Shep sont aussi désagréables ?


C'est vraiment le nom d'un personnage dans Baldur's Gate mais oui, les Shep sont tous désagréable.

----------


## n0ra

Jolie !

----------


## Shep1

> Bonjour brave aubergiste une chambre pour moi et mes vaillants camara...
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/07/07/55f...5bc0facef8.jpg


 ::XD::

----------


## MrBishop

G36 Acog silencieux *meurt*

Mais c'est vrai qu'elle est pas mal 

La 3ème photo me rappelle la soeur de Wedgge

 :Fourbe:

----------


## Shep1

> C'est vraiment le nom d'un personnage dans Baldur's Gate mais oui, les Shep ont toujours raison.


Fxd

- - - Mise à jour - - -

La façon dont elle épaule  :Boom: . On. Ne. Lève. Pas. L'épaule. PUTAIN.

----------


## n0ra

> Fxd


 ::O:  ::XD:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

La même mais en version Valkyrie





Et la soeur de Wedgge au naturel *retiens Bishop*

----------


## MrBishop

Le piercing au nez façon Buffalo Grill style

----------


## Wedgge

Je crois que tous les canards se reconnaîtront à un moment où à un autre de la vidéo, ce sentiment de vivre ensemble les même expériences! Voici à quoi ressemble le jeu pour les petits curieux plus haut  ::trollface:: .

----------


## Frypolar

ASMR => poubelle puis lance-flamme.

----------


## schouffy

Putain le gars est vraiment irritant.
Les passages avec Glaz  ::XD::  ça touche PAS.

----------


## MrBishop

Aaaaah ahahah, moi je kiffe, ce gars est taré x)

N'empêche que quasi toutes ses interventions sont justifiées, y a certains trucs c'est quand même chaud quoi..

----------


## mcgrill

Il est trop drôle.
Quand il reprend son souffle sur Ash au début. Genre le mec hyperventile.
Haha il est épique, et puis il rage pas comme un connard c'est toujours bon esprit.
Mais il rage. 




Comme Bishop sur le fofo

----------


## Wedgge

Pour ceux qui l'ignorent King George est un ancien joueur de Continuum qui est maintenant un des leader de Vertical Gaming, donc c'est pas non plus un manos lambda genre Microwave.

----------


## Redlight

Il est plutôt drôle, il annonce lui même son stream "dans une mine de sel"  ::XD:: . Mais bon il est un habitué des serveur EU en jouant au USA ^^.

----------


## n0ra



----------


## Redlight

On ignore les détails pour le moment mais grosse perte pour les V, Elemzje était très bon et leur a permis de sauver pas mal de round. Ca m'étonnerai que ça soit la bonne solution pour redresser la barre. Ils sont complètement à l'ouest concernant leur défaillance. Ils sont nul sur Border et la considère comme une de leur bonne map, ils ont des strat d'attaques et une cohésion à chier. Ca s'annonce mal pour le tournoi de relégation...

----------


## Wedgge

Mise à jour 2.1.1 pour demain à priori, pas de patch note mais une brève présentation  des changements à venir. 




> Les commentaires envoyés par nos différentes communautés ont été pris en compte, et nous avons décidé de modification la façon dont ce lieu d'apparition était traité.
> En conséquence, nous avons décidé de rouvrir la fenêtre sur Canal, de façon à offrir plus d'options pour les défenseurs depuis la salle de contrôle


Red va être joie.

----------


## Frypolar

::lol::

----------


## MrBishop

"Pour fêter cette sortie, tous les joueurs recevront un pack Alpha gratuit lors du déploiement sur leur plateforme."

on s'enjaille les gars, rdv demain soir pour ouvrir notre Kinder surprise tous ensemble
Avec la chatte que j'ai, je vais choper un camo multicolore qui coûte que 1000 balles...

 :Cafe2:

----------


## Redlight

> Mise à jour 2.1.1 pour demain à priori, pas de patch note mais une brève présentation  des changements à venir. 
> 
> 
> 
> Red va être joie.


Si seulement ils avaient des serveurs test pour éviter de faire le boulot deux fois...



Wait ! ::lol:: 


D'ailleurs la nouvelle Hibana elle a été testé bien longtemps  :Facepalm:

----------


## n0ra

Allez les canards, lancez-vous:
http://blog.ubi.com/fr-FR/summer-cha...R6_FH__ID46645



Si vous cherchez un manager, je suis disponible  ::ninja::

----------


## Frypolar

Les serveurs Ubi sont encore morts : http://forums.ubi.com/showthread.php...4#post12757974

----------


## Styxounet

> Les serveurs Ubi sont encore morts : http://forums.ubi.com/showthread.php...4#post12757974


Putain c'est trop fréquent. Ca mériterait une class action  ::(:

----------


## n0ra

https://azure.microsoft.com/fr-fr/status/

----------


## Frypolar

Team Services c’est pas l’hébergement pour les jeux hein. C’est pour héberger du code, planifier ou pour les tests/compilations (un truc qui fait justement défaut à Ubi au passage  ::siffle:: )

----------


## n0ra

C'est quoi ?

C'est aussi pour dire que ça ne vient pas directement d'Ubisoft mais de cette chiasse d'Azure.

----------


## Frypolar

> C'est quoi ?
> 
> C'est aussi pour dire que ça ne vient pas directement d'Ubisoft mais de cette chiasse d'Azure.


J’ai édité et donc non, ça ne vient pas d’Azure ou alors Ubi fait vraiment de la merde. SI tu vois les VM, le cloud ou les Web Apps dans les choux, là oui, on pourra dire que ça vient d’Azure  :;):  Là c’est comme justifier une panne de voiture car l’usine de production est en rade  ::P:

----------


## n0ra

> J’ai édité et donc non, ça ne vient pas d’Azure ou alors Ubi fait vraiment de la merde.


Bah ça me parait lié. Azure a l'air out ( même si je doute qu'il y ait un statut pour leurs serveurs mais mon lien parait aussi lié ) au moment où les serveurs Ubisoft le sont aussi ... m'enfin je me trompe peut-être. Tout ce que je veux c'est que les serveurs reviennent !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
J'ai repris du service il y a quelques jours et pour être honnête depuis mon "arrêt" ( depuis For Honor en fait ) et ma reprise il y a 2 ou 3 jours je n'ai senti aucun changement dans les améliorations qu'ils ont apporté. Mais j'y retourne retourne toujours dessus :sado:

----------


## Frypolar

J’ai encore édité  ::ninja::  Et c’est pas la première fois que tous les serveurs Ubi sont morts après une maintenance. C’est même plutôt récurrent...

----------


## n0ra

> J’ai encore édité


Merci de me faire passer encore plus pour un con  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Redlight

> J’ai encore édité  Et c’est pas la première fois que tous les serveurs Ubi sont morts après une maintenance. C’est même plutôt récurrent...


La maintenance c'est demain non ?

----------


## schouffy

Oui Team Services n'a rien à voir avec la choucroute. Et je sais qu'il est de bon ton de taper sur Microsoft, mais Azure c'est pas non plus scandaleux  ::P:

----------


## n0ra

> Oui Team Services n'a rien à voir avec la choucroute. Et je sais qu'il est de bon ton de taper sur Microsoft, mais Azure c'est pas non plus scandaleux



Je préférerais quand même avoir la stabilité serveur des jeux comme HotS, Overwatch où en plus j'ai un ping stable de 50ms sur plusieurs parties ou même sur de récents jeux comme Keystone actuellement en alpha où la aussi j'ai un ping qui tape dans les 30ms stable ( alors que sur R6S a du mal à descendre les 80ms et où des fois on se retrouve dans des parties avec des pings avec plus de 100ms ! ). Il y a bien un problème avec Azure ( et surement aussi lié à la connexion du joueur aussi )  ::): .

En parlant de serveur, c'est pas bientôt qu'ils doivent faire des améliorations de ce côté là?

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> "Pour fêter cette sortie, tous les joueurs recevront un pack Alpha gratuit lors du déploiement sur leur plateforme."
> 
> on s'enjaille les gars, rdv demain soir pour ouvrir notre Kinder surprise tous ensemble
> Avec la chatte que j'ai, je vais choper un camo multicolore qui coûte que 1000 balles...


WTF, c'est pas pour la 2.2 les alphapacks ? Du coup ça serait aps pour al sortie de la 2.2 ce cadeau. Vu comment est tournée la phrase, c'est pas clair. Peut être seront-ils sur notre compte mais pas ouvrables?

Sinon hier après la maintenance j'ai eu des déco, de même que les personnes avec moi dans les matchs qui ont suivi, je sais pas ce qu'ils ont changé lors de la maintenance d'hier mais ça ne m'a pas convaincu. De même que j'ai pas mal arrosé des types en face, sans leur faire de dégât, pas convaincu non plus sur le hitreg. Du moins entre 0h00-1h00. À voir.

Edit : 
Ok j’avais pas vu la dernière page, ouais bah ça n'a pas été une réussite leur maintenance d'hier apparemment, j'ai bien fait de me connecter tard finalement.

----------


## Redlight

Oui c'était la merde hier, perso j'ai pu jouer que 30min, à partir de 20h00 c'était down. Ils ont vraiment un problème avec leur maintenance j'ai l'impression.

Ah ah je viens de voir que le problème a été résolu à 5h00 heure de Paris, seulement 9h de down  ::XD::

----------


## Frypolar

> Oui c'était la merde hier, perso j'ai pu jouer que 30min, à partir de 20h00 c'était down. Ils ont vraiment un problème avec leur maintenance j'ai l'impression.
> 
> Ah ah je viens de voir que le problème a été résolu à 5h00 heure de Paris, seulement 9h de down


N’empêche, je plains les gens qui bossent là-dessus et doivent s’arracher les cheveux à cause de mauvaises décisions prises bien avant par d’autres... Un peu comme ceux qui doivent bosser avec Uplay.

----------


## n0ra

> Oui c'était la merde hier, perso j'ai pu jouer que 30min, à partir de 20h00 c'était down. Ils ont vraiment un problème avec leur maintenance j'ai l'impression.
> 
> Ah ah je viens de voir que le problème a été résolu à 5h00 heure de Paris, seulement 9h de down


De 2h00 jusque 4h30 approximativement je n'ai pas eu de problèmes, à part mon faible skill  ::ninja:: .

- - - Mise à jour - - -





- - - Mise à jour - - -

Suivi de la réponse "Correct" par le compte officiel.

----------


## Redlight

> De 2h00 jusque 4h30 approximativement je n'ai pas eu de problèmes, à part mon faible skill .


Tu devrais pas dormir à cette heure là ?

Perso je me suis couché bien avant et j'ai déduit l'heure de résolution de leur post sur le forum officiel.

----------


## Thom Reznor

Donc en gros le seul truc un peu fun de la maj sera pour plus tard en fait
et on attend toujours les majs serveurs and cie
soit un mois pour corriger un bug sur un perso et deux points de spawn
whaou

----------


## Redlight

> Donc en gros le seul truc un peu fun de la maj sera pour plus tard en fait
> et on attend toujours les majs serveurs and cie
> soit un mois pour corriger un bug sur un perso et deux points de spawn
> whaou


Un mois ? 6 mois lol  ::XD::

----------


## Frypolar

Ouais et puis la correction n’a pas été testée sur le TTS, on peut toujours avoir des surprises. Du coup on n’a pas du tout de patch notes ? Ou alors il n’y a que ça ?

----------


## JPierreLiegeois

Y a le nouveau pendentif qui est le même que le baguette mais repeint en bleu blanc rouge.  :tired:

----------


## n0ra

> et on attend toujours les majs serveurs and cie


Ça arrive dans très peu de temps, bientôt des infos via le site officiel.

----------


## Frypolar

> Y a le nouveau pendentif qui est le même que le baguette mais repeint en bleu blanc rouge. 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/2dagsAj.png


J’ai vu ça  ::XD::  Je sais pas combien de personnes bossent encore sur le jeu mais a priori pas beaucoup...

----------


## Wedgge

Mais non absolument pas, chez Ubi ils sont tous à fond sur R6, la preuve ils ont prévu de déployer une mise à jour vitale pour la santé du jeu à une période de l'année où l'on sait tous que la productivité doit être à son paroxysme.

Edit : Sinon info de dernière minute Jazzmano est passé coach chez Continuum. Malheureusement leur tentative de défense héroïque du bar bleu sur Coastline face à Flipside c'est soldée par une cuisante défaite  ::trollface:: .

----------


## schouffy

D'autant plus con que par contre, les gens sont en vacances donc plus dispo pour jouer au jeu  :^_^:

----------


## Frypolar

> Mais non absolument pas, chez Ubi ils sont tous à fond sur R6, la preuve ils ont prévu de déployer une mise à jour vitale pour la santé du jeu à une période de l'année où l'on sait tous que la productivité doit être à son paroxysme.


Ouais, alors dans le jeu vidéo ça se passe pas toujours ainsi. Ils ne sont pas profs hein  ::siffle::

----------


## n0ra

Vous avez vu les pendentifs des grosses teams pour les "supporter" durant la PL ?

30% des bénéfices iront ... chez les équipes. Il n'y a que moi que cela "choque" ? au lieu de donner les bénéfices à des assos ... ou alors je suis trop sentimental.

----------


## JPierreLiegeois

C'est le même concept que ce qu'on peut retrouver sur Counter Strike ou encore Dota2.
Une sorte de sponsoring via cosmétique ingame.

----------


## Styxounet

Du coup 70%? pour Ubi? L'inverse serait plus honnête   ::O:

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Vous avez vu les pendentifs des grosses teams pour les "supporter" durant la PL ?
> 
> 30% des bénéfices iront ... chez les équipes. Il n'y a que moi que cela "choque" ? au lieu de donner les bénéfices à des assos ... ou alors je suis trop sentimental.



Déjà pour les skin pro league, c’était pour ajout au pool prize

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J’ai vu ça  Je sais pas combien de personnes bossent encore sur le jeu mais a priori pas beaucoup...


On pouvait s'y attendre à cette merde, d'ailleurs on peut aussi prevoir les prochains, il y avait eu un leak sur les charms:


On peut apercevoir le charm US non donné alors que présent sur les visuels FBI/SEALS avant le change de la semaine dernière.
Et puis la baguette BBR et d'autre roundel charm en mode AIR FORCE pas encore sortis. et surement d'autres trucs.
Moi je veux les gadgets en charms, genre la valk cam ou la frost trap, tellement stylés =)

----------


## n0ra

Coucou

----------


## MrBishop

J'ai vu les pendentifs, j'ai vu celui de Vitality. Mais pas celui de Continuum.

J'ai raccrocher. Celui de Flipside me tente bien, j'aime bien Mint niveau joueur (olala quel clutcheur ce gars pouh) mais sinon je suis pas trop supporter d'eux.

MAIS CANADIAN PUTAIN. Canadian + Jarvis  :Bave:  .
D'ailleurs en parlant de Flipside, même si je suis pas supporter d'eux, il était en train de mettre une fessée à Continuum à la Pro League sur Banque (0-3)... Genre à un moment, Necrox (cTm) drone open space et ne voit même pas adam (F3) qui est caché sous le bureau à côté de la trappe open space. Necrox drop de la trappe, Jarvis était déjà sur place, Adam se relève et potato aim les 2, heureusement que Jarvis a vraiment un très bon shot et réflexes, se retourne et le couche.
Je trouve que Continuum a un peu perdu et que Canadian était un peu bof. Il m'a habitué à mieux avec Pulse... Que ce soit en attaque ou en défense, c'était pas rare de le voir se faire first kill
Mais sinon c'est vrai un classico quoi, Continuum vs Flipside... Je pense que Continuum a réussi à remonter un peu la pente, je sais pas trop, vu que j'ai arrêter le stream après 3-0 pour F3.


et pas de pendentif Serenity non plus, koukou red

----------


## Frypolar

> Coucou


Du coup ça veut dire qu’on ne pourras pas jouer demain ?  ::siffle::

----------


## Redlight

> J'ai vu les pendentifs, j'ai vu celui de Vitality. Mais pas celui de Continuum.
> 
> J'ai raccrocher. Celui de Flipside me tente bien, j'aime bien Mint niveau joueur (olala quel clutcheur ce gars pouh) mais sinon je suis pas trop supporter d'eux.
> 
> MAIS CANADIAN PUTAIN. Canadian + Jarvis  .
> D'ailleurs en parlant de Flipside, même si je suis pas supporter d'eux, il était en train de mettre une fessée à Continuum à la Pro League sur Banque (0-3)... Genre à un moment, Necrox (cTm) drone open space et ne voit même pas adam (F3) qui est caché sous le bureau à côté de la trappe open space. Necrox drop de la trappe, Jarvis était déjà sur place, Adam se relève et potato aim les 2, heureusement que Jarvis a vraiment un très bon shot et réflexes, se retourne et le couche.
> Je trouve que Continuum a un peu perdu et que Canadian était un peu bof. Il m'a habitué à mieux avec Pulse... Que ce soit en attaque ou en défense, c'était pas rare de le voir se faire first kill
> Mais sinon c'est vrai un classico quoi, Continuum vs Flipside... Je pense que Continuum a réussi à remonter un peu la pente, je sais pas trop, vu que j'ai arrêter le stream après 3-0 pour F3.
> 
> ...


Jarvis est une bon joueur mais j'ai jamais compris pourquoi ils l'ont pris chez ctm. Canadian jouait très bien Pulse, sauf que Jarvis le jouais aussi chez Omen...

----------


## n0ra

> Du coup ça veut dire qu’on ne pourras pas jouer demain ?


T'es dur là  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Wedgge

> J'ai vu les pendentifs, j'ai vu celui de Vitality. Mais pas celui de Continuum.
> 
> J'ai raccrocher. Celui de Flipside me tente bien, j'aime bien Mint niveau joueur (olala quel clutcheur ce gars pouh) mais sinon je suis pas trop supporter d'eux.
> 
> MAIS CANADIAN PUTAIN. Canadian + Jarvis  .
> D'ailleurs en parlant de Flipside, même si je suis pas supporter d'eux, il était en train de mettre une fessée à Continuum à la Pro League sur Banque (0-3)... Genre à un moment, Necrox (cTm) drone open space et ne voit même pas adam (F3) qui est caché sous le bureau à côté de la trappe open space. Necrox drop de la trappe, Jarvis était déjà sur place, Adam se relève et potato aim les 2, heureusement que Jarvis a vraiment un très bon shot et réflexes, se retourne et le couche.
> Je trouve que Continuum a un peu perdu et que Canadian était un peu bof. Il m'a habitué à mieux avec Pulse... Que ce soit en attaque ou en défense, c'était pas rare de le voir se faire first kill
> Mais sinon c'est vrai un classico quoi, Continuum vs Flipside... Je pense que Continuum a réussi à remonter un peu la pente, je sais pas trop, vu que j'ai arrêter le stream après 3-0 pour F3.
> 
> ...


Regarde l'ensemble du match ça vaut vraiment le coup tellement il y a des actions de ouf gueudin, surtout sur la deuxième map Costline. Déjà dès le premier round de la partie tu sens que ça va envoyer du lourd chez Flipside avec un Flawless, essai transformé direct  ::O: .

----------


## Redlight

Ah ah putain Bloodbath à la fin du match : "*SMACK THE BOOTY !!!*"  ::XD::

----------


## Wedgge

https://twitter.com/sensifps/status/884604386328141826  :Pouah: . Vraiment taré ces brésiliens.

----------


## Redlight

::lol::

----------


## n0ra

> 


 :Facepalm:  Pile quand je veux jouer  :Facepalm: 

Sinon j'aime bien la dernière MAJ de Uplay et le navigateur internet intégré.

----------


## Frypolar



----------


## n0ra

En fait ça fonctionne

----------


## n0ra

Alpha packs la semaine prochaine




> Recently, we included the Alpha Packs in the patch notes for 2.1.1. We noticed that this caused some confusion among players, as they were under the impression that the Alpha Packs would be available immediately following the deployment of the patch.
> To clarify, Alpha Packs will be available for PC players next week. Availability on PlayStation 4 and Xbox One will come later, in a staggered release.
> A blog regarding Alpha Packs will be posted on Friday. This will provide you with information for how you can acquire Alpha Packs, as well as a FAQ to answer some of the most common questions!


https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...ing_next_week/

----------


## Redlight

Putain parfois la communauté de ce jeu :

- 2 mec d'une team prennent des recrues
- 1 des deux demande que l'on prenne Thermite
- je lui fait remarquer qu'il a une recrue
- il me repond "ferme ta gueule" son pote aussi
- son pote le votekick
- puis moi
- on spawn il me suis et commence à me tirer dessus, je le tue
- son pote me tk et je ne pourrai jamais le kicker

----------


## MrBishop

Moralité : commu de merde




>

----------


## Wedgge

Il y a un derby en cours  ::P:  :

----------


## Frypolar

Consulat, Oregon, Border  ::zzz::  Ça devient lassant.

----------


## MrBishop

des gens pour une game ? y a Barbe & moi

----------


## Wedgge

Hop hop hop les enfants, tous aux urnes Vote for Siege as a secondary esports event to go with CSGO!

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Faudrait déjà le réparer

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Faudrait déjà le réparer





> The only Alpha Pack I want.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Tiens, bug que je ne connaissais pas.
Sur Club House, au sous sol, le drone d'écho ne peut pas rester au plafond sur toute la partie qui va du tunnel au couloir bleu.
On peut se mettre que sur le plafond qui soutient la cuisine. Sinon c'est "Signal Lost"

----------


## Frypolar

Oui, c’est comme ça depuis la sortie d’Echo. Ça se voit en Pro League mais c’est toujours pas corrigé par Ubi

----------


## n0ra

> Hop hop hop les enfants, tous aux urnes Vote for Siege as a secondary esports event to go with CSGO!


Les résultats sont assez étonnants. Le plus sympa c'est de voir les votes en cours dans les pays https://play.esea.net/index.php?s=po...=1096&region=2

Et j'ai voté.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Les infos sur les Alpha Packs https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/e...k-info-and-faq

----------


## Frypolar

> Les résultats sont assez étonnants. Le plus sympa c'est de voir les votes en cours dans les pays https://play.esea.net/index.php?s=po...id=1096®ion=2
> 
> Et j'ai voté.


Ah oui, on est très branché R6 en France  ::o:

----------


## n0ra

Vote suspendu pour soupçon de botting pour Rocket League.

On va dire que c'est presque gagné pour R6.

----------


## n0ra

C'est reviendu et on est passé devant  ::):

----------


## MrBishop

Voilà pourquoi je vous dis toujours "Attention au rush les gars"

https://gfycat.com/fr/gifs/detail/Fi...earfulKilldeer

 ::happy2:: 
Ça arrive pas que aux mauvais malheureusement, il y a certains points de spawn où tu peux arriver sur l'objectif tellement vite... Tunnel banque par exemple si l'objectif est sous sol. Fin ça va très vite ces conneries et le temps que tu comprennes les calls, bah ça fout vite la pagaille et t'en perds beaucoup dans la foulée.

----------


## Redlight

> Oui, c’est comme ça depuis la sortie d’Echo. Ça se voit en Pro League mais c’est toujours pas corrigé par Ubi http://forum.canardpc.com/images/icons/icon7.png


Le plus drôle c'est qu'ils ont annoncé l'avoir patché dans une update. Alors soit ils ont menti, soit encore une fois un bug est revenu lors d'un patch.

----------


## n0ra

A côté de ça il y a des créations vraiment classes.

----------


## Wedgge

Biiiiishooop c'est l'heure de prendre un cour de Pulse  ::trollface::

----------


## Redlight

Nouveau bug d'Ubishit :

- on lance une ranked à 5, la squad bug et on se retrouve tous dans les menus
- j'attend que les 4 autres reviennent car ils étaient parti chercher des bières
- je vois un tchat apparaitre dans les menu !
- je sens qu'Ubi me la fait à l'envers, je relance mon jeu
- il me propose de rejoindre une ranked que j'ai quitter
- j'ai rater le premier round et on joué les autres à 4v5
- une loose gratuite, merci Ubishit

Moralité, le jeu m'avait lancé dans une ranked mais me laissait le menu affiché ! GG Operation Health

----------


## Wedgge

Bon, je regarde le Stream de Macie là, une énorme vague de ban est arrivée puis d'un coup BIM §§ au revoir Macie, "permanently banned by Battleye to cheating" en plein Stream  :Facepalm: . Autant dire qu'il est bien énervé. Bien joué Ubi.

edit : débanni, mais le problème reste le même. J'ai l'impression qu'Ubi se tire sciemment dans le pied avec un RPG.

re-edit : Il vient d'être rebanni par fairfight  :Boom:  :Boom:  :Boom:  :Boom:  :Boom:  :Boom: .

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Bon, je regarde le Stream de Macie là, une énorme vague de ban est arrivée est d'un coup BIM §§ au revoir Macie, "permanently banned by Battleye to cheating" en plein Stream . Autant dire qu'il est bien énervé. Bien joué Ubi.


Hahaha énorme. Putain du propre. J'ai vu plusieurs vagues pendant que je jouais. Huhu tellement épique cette "saison".

----------


## Redlight

L'operation Health est une putain de catastrophe dans tout les compartiments. A l'heure actuelle j'aimerai juste qu'il rollback le jeu à il y a 4 mois. Même le one-step MM est raté pour moi. En soloQ je rejoins 80% du temps des parties déjà commencées et ça commence à me lourder sérieusement, le hitreg est une catastrophe, aucun bug n'est corrigé (L85A2, Echo drone, grenade dans les verrières etc...). Il ne reste plus qu'un mois sur 3 et il n'ont même pas fait 1 tier de ce qu'ils avaient annoncé.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> L'operation Health est une putain de catastrophe dans tout les compartiments. A l'heure actuelle j'aimerai juste qu'il rollback le jeu à il y a 4 mois. Même le one-step MM est raté pour moi. En soloQ je rejoins 80% du temps des parties déjà commencées et ça commence à me lourder sérieusement, le hitreg est une catastrophe, aucun bug n'est corrigé (L85A2, Echo drone, grenade dans les verrières etc...). Il ne reste plus qu'un mois sur 3 et il n'ont même pas fait 1 tier de ce qu'ils avaient annoncé.


Rejoindre une partie en cours, tellement chiant et ça arrive tellement souvent.

----------


## Redlight

> Rejoindre une partie en cours, tellement chiant et ça arrive tellement souvent.


80% et je n'éxagère pas.

----------


## Wedgge

Ubi-ResponseBattleye Banwave MegaThread?




> Moderation does not know details of the situation- This thread is going to be kept up date with the newest information as it rolls in, or replaced with a more informative one.
> We've seen A LOT of reports of false removals, both on reddit and twitter. Please it discuss here
> Sorry for any inconvenience from removed threads 
> UPDATE 1: Macie Jay Unbanned
> UPDATE 2: [Macie Jay re-banned by fairfight]()
> UDPATE 3: [Macie Jay re-un-banned]()
> UDDATE 4: "[Ubisoft] will be posting a communication about tonight's ban shortly "


Its_Epi : We will be posting a communication about tonight's ban wave shortly.

----------


## n0ra

Wow !

La réaction  ::XD::  https://clips.twitch.tv/AbnegateEnth...BatSuperVinlin

----------


## Agano

Remarquez, ça peut devenir une stratégie viable pour gagner ses matchs en Classé: attendre que les adversaires soient bannis jusqu'à ce que tu sois tout seul dans la partie. Victoire par forfait  ::ninja::

----------


## n0ra

Je me pose tout de même une question : comment Ubi va gérer les demandes d'unban après celle de MJ. Pourquoi lui et pas les autres ?
Certains qui ont été ban n'ont peut-être pas triché ( BattleEye qui a pété les plombs ? ) mais est-ce que leur deban va être aussi rapide qu'un mec comme MJ avec sa notoriété ... si vous voyez ce que je veux dire.

----------


## Agano

Je sais pas ce qu'ils sont en train de foutre chez Ubi. Pourtant ils avaient l'air d'avoir compris que R6 a marché et qu'il fallait entretenir les braises pour garder la communauté active, alors c'est quoi ce chantier avec l'opération Health? C'est quel studio qui bosse dessus? On a l'impression qu'ils ont refourgué ça à un bureau de stagiaires. C'était censé être un patch corrigeant le jeu au prix d'un report des opérateurs polonais qui passe déjà très moyennement, au lieu de ça ils sont en train de faire fuir tout le monde.

----------


## n0ra

C'est toujours Ubi Montréal qui bosse dessus avec pourtant les mêmes devs "important" du genre Xavier Marquis à la tête, Alexandre Remy etc ...

C'est drôle parce que sur Twitter ils donnent l'impression ( notamment les CMs et autre product manager comme Laure G. ) d'être sur leurs acquis, que l'Operation Health est en partie une réussite avec une communauté réceptive et satisfaite.

Je ne fais plus de casual donc je ne rencontre plus les soucis de Red ou  Eye pour le MM. Du coup je trouve que le One-step est plutôt bien réussie. Non moi mon plus gros problème sur ce jeu qui s’accroît de jour en jour, c'est les cons  ::ninja:: . Même si je fais d'excellentes rencontres mais ça reste trop rare.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Explications sur la vague de ban de ce soir https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...leye_ban_wave/

----------


## n0ra

Et sinon maintenant tout de suite Elevate vs EX Gaming pour la PL https://www.twitch.tv/rainbow6

----------


## Frypolar

> Je sais pas ce qu'ils sont en train de foutre chez Ubi. Pourtant ils avaient l'air d'avoir compris que R6 a marché et qu'il fallait entretenir les braises pour garder la communauté active, alors c'est quoi ce chantier avec l'opération Health? C'est quel studio qui bosse dessus? On a l'impression qu'ils ont refourgué ça à un bureau de stagiaires.


Non mais même si c’était le cas, ça ne changerait rien. Là le problème vient de l’organisation. Quand t’arrives à distribuer une version du jeu qui plante au lancement chez tout le monde, que des bugs n’arrêtent pas de revenir ou encore que tu ne sais pas utiliser un TTS, ça montre juste que t’as un gros problème d’organisation.

Edit : ah ah ah, ils virent le gain de renom en _Lone wolf_  ::XD::

----------


## Redlight

Non mais c'est désespérant. Pas la décision en tant que telle, bien que je comprenne que cela puisse en gêner certains, mais l'accumulation de mauvaises décisions. Ça fait vraiment amateur.

----------


## mcgrill

J'ai maté EX vs Elevate. Bon...


Spoiler Alert! 


Elevate se prend un 5-1 sur sa map, ça donne le ton.
Ils sont vraiment au dessus niveau tactique chez EX, on l'a bien senti sur Kafe qui est sensé être ultra maitrisé par Elevate

----------


## Wedgge

> Il ne reste plus qu'un mois sur 3 et il n'ont même pas fait 1 tier de ce qu'ils avaient annoncé.


Cette partie m'inquiète pas mal aussi, on est mi-juillet et j'ai l'impression qu'ils ont rien foutu a par de la décoration. Le dernier "patch" est censé fix Hibana mais en fait non les trous des kairos sont toujours systématiquement impraticables et puis là on a les alphas packs, * le* truc indispensable, genre y a pas d'autres priorités que cette couillonade cosmétique ? 

L'affaire avec Battleye c'est simplement une énième illustration du fait que les mecs sont aux fraises en ce qui concerne l'orga et le contrôle de leur jeu.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> ah ah ah, ils virent le gain de renom en _Lone wolf_


Et aussi des situations, bonne idée ça pour les gens qui débutent...

----------


## mcgrill

Ce qui surprend surtout c'est la com catastrophique.
Annoncer qu'on a pas de contenu sur cette saison (et encore plus pour les gens qui se sont pris le season pass) pour ne rien sortir ça fait tâche.

Le dev d'une saison ne se fait pas pendant la saison mais durant la précédente.
Ils auraient donc du annoncer, "surprise pas de contenu mais on a corrigé tout ça".
Là on a rien, et pas de correction de bugs ni d'amélioration visible. Dommage...

----------


## Agano

Comment on peut avoir autant de potentiel sous la main et chier dans la colle à ce point-là, c'est à peine croyable. Ça me rappelle la gestion de _War Thunder_ par Gaijin tiens.

----------


## Frypolar

> Comment on peut avoir autant de potentiel sous la main et chier dans la colle à ce point-là, c'est à peine croyable. Ça me rappelle la gestion de _War Thunder_ par Gaijin tiens.


Ben c’est Ubisoft.

- - - Updated - - -




> Le dernier "patch" est censé fix Hibana mais en fait non les trous des kairos sont toujours systématiquement impraticables


Le bug corrigé n’est pas lié à ça. Le problème que tu décris c’est surtout que tu positionnes mal les kairos  ::P:

----------


## Wedgge

Non c'est pas vrai, CPAS VRAI§§§§§§§. 

Plus sérieusement, il y a vraiment des fois où les palets sont correctement alignés sans qu'il soit possible d'entrer, tout particulièrement lorsque tu tire une salve au raz du sol.

----------


## mcgrill

Ça c'est quand tu t'es pas fait spawnpeek déjà.

----------


## Wedgge

Je prends Thermite pour cette strat.

----------


## mcgrill

Arretez de vous plaindre les alpha packs arrivent :




Sinon @Bishop tu pleures pas trop ?

----------


## Redlight

la balise c'est [TWITTER]

----------


## mcgrill

Yep j'avais corrigé.

----------


## n0ra

Cay lay

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Vraiment super le headgear de Valk, au top !


















Je peux pas tout mettre mais il y a aussi le headgear de thermite :
https://steamuserimages-a.akamaihd.n...544A3A5A3624B/
et le charm alphapack :
https://i.gyazo.com/ed0eec2948bd66c0...f280a81b25.jpg

----------


## Wedgge

Sympa tes screens de Borderlands.

----------


## n0ra

:^_^:

----------


## Agano

Maintenant je trouve que les DLC cosmétiques d'XCOM 2 ne sont plus si laids finalement  :tired:

----------


## MrBishop

J'ai réussi à avoir le P226 Black Ice (pistolet SAS). Je sais pas si le headgear Pichon est sorti, mais si c'est le cas, NEED  :Bave:

----------


## n0ra

C'est possible d'avoir des tenues élites via les alpha packs ??  ::w00t:: 
Là ça deviendrait intéressant.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Non je pense qu'il parle de Twitch sans cagoule.
Du coup le skin Rook Autoroute, on sait si c'est une exclu alpha pack ou s'il va sortir en ''normal''

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Non je pense qu'il parle de Twitch sans cagoule.
> Du coup le skin Rook Autoroute, on sait si c'est une exclu alpha pack ou s'il va sortir en ''normal''


Il y a de uniformes dans les alphapacks? De ce que j'ai vu je pense pas. Des headgears tout au plus, sinon skins et charms.

----------


## Styxounet

C'est bien moche.
Ha et il y en a un qui s 'appel "morbier" sans déconner :/

----------


## Agano

Et alors, t'aime pas le fromage?

----------


## MrBishop

Cliché français, toussa toussa

Le prix est ouf en plus, 5 packs = 22500 monnaie du jeu. Fin perso je trouve ça un peu cher, 22500, je mets 2 semaines pour avoir ça, et encore... (en jouant tout les jours hein)

----------


## Redlight

Les packs sont affreusement chers après tu peux espérer en avoir un tout les 5 heure de jeux environ je dirait, le temps de monter ton pourcentage de chance à 25% et de faire 4 partie (statistiquement tu devrais en choper un), c'est ce qui c'est passer hier pour moi. J'ai choper un paquet vers 27%.

Mais bon Ubi a réussi son coup, on ne parle plus que des Alpha pack le soir après chaque partie, sur les forum et reddit est innondé de post.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Tu veux parler de quoi ?
La saison Health est bientôt finie, le jeu est tout beau tout propre. Les 3 piliers ont été consolidés. 
Place aux skins maintenant !

Sinon, j'ai eu une notif de maj du TTS hier. Ils ont prévu de l'ouvrir bientôt ? Il y a eu une annonce ?

----------


## Frypolar

Je vote pour 36h ce week-end.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Je vote pour 36h ce week-end.


Beaucoup trop, disons 2h entre 4h et 6h du matin en semaine.

----------


## Styxounet

> Et alors, t'aime pas le fromage?


Ca va tellement bien avec ton avatar  :^_^: 
Pour ce que j'en ai vu, aucun contenu des packs ne m’excite.

----------


## Shep1

> Beaucoup trop, disons 2h entre 4h et 6h du matin en semaine.


Eyelaugh président.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Avec sa médaille de platine sur le torse  :Bave:

----------


## n0ra

La Summer Challenge PC Qualifier #1 débute maintenant

https://www.twitch.tv/scoksc2

----------


## Sweeden

Hé les potos qui en est ?
http://www.nofrag.com/2017/jul/19/50815/

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Zut, je suis pas là ce weekend  :Emo:

----------


## Kaelis

Si ils attendaient la fin de la maintenance pour Siege, ça m'aurait intéressé.

----------


## Shep1

> Si ils attendaient la fin de la maintenance pour Siege, ça m'aurait intéressé.


Oui parce qu'à la fin de l'opération Health tout ira bien mieux !  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Redlight

Pas là ce weekend, dommage j'aurais bien participer à R6 et DB.

----------


## MrBishop

> Hé les potos qui en est ?
> http://www.nofrag.com/2017/jul/19/50815/


Y a déjà Jazz & moi d'inscrit... On en recherche 3 autres.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Faites vous une équipe de Platine avec EyeLaugh

----------


## Redlight

> Y a déjà Jazz & moi d'inscrit... On en recherche 3 autres.


Z'avez rempli le fichier ?

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Faites vous une équipe de Platine avec EyeLaugh


On sent le type complexé par son gold.   :Cigare:

----------


## Kaelis

> Oui parce qu'à la fin de l'opération Health tout ira bien mieux !


Pour le moment c'est l'objectif, je verrai bien fin août. Je n'ai plus confiance dans leurs plannings mais tant qu'on y est pas je peux pas juger.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Ahaha ! Je remonte doucement je vais y revenir, un jour, peut être. 

Sinon, on en parlait l'autre jour sur le mumble, vous jouez avec quoi comme réglages pour la souris ?
DPI et sensi in game ?
Parceque j'ai touché a rien depuis le début du jeu, j'ai juste branché ma souris et lancé le jeu et je me dis qu'il y aurait sûrement de l'optimisation à faire

----------


## Redlight

> Ahaha ! Je remonte doucement je vais y revenir, un jour, peut être. 
> 
> Sinon, on en parlait l'autre jour sur le mumble, vous jouez avec quoi comme réglages pour la souris ?
> DPI et sensi in game ?
> Parceque j'ai touché a rien depuis le début du jeu, j'ai juste branché ma souris et lancé le jeu et je me dis qu'il y aurait sûrement de l'optimisation à faire


Y a pas de règles, des pros jouent avec 800 d'autre 1600 DPI, basse ou haute sensi. C'est une question de feeling.

----------


## Frypolar

Il n’y a pas d’optimisation, c’est une préférence personnelle. Le seul truc à savoir c’est le ratio pour la sensibilité en ADS, je crois qu’à 83 t’as la même sensibilité en tir à la hanche que quand tu vises avec n’importe quoi sauf l’ACOG et le gadget de Glaz. Si tu ne joues pas à l’ACOG ça peut être plus confortable, pour le reste il n’y a pas de bons réglages en particulier.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Zut, je vais rester mauvais alors  ::sad:: 

Perso, j'ai l'impression qu'avec mes réglages j'ai du mal à faire des tirs très précis. Genre quand on voit un petit bout de tête au loin avec l'ACOG j'ai énormément de mal à me placer dessus rapidement. Le viseur bouge de trop de pixels d'un coup.
Et si ça peut être réglé grâce à un paramètre, je ne sais pas lequel modifier

----------


## Frypolar

Ben baisse ta sensibilité générale si même en tir à la hanche ça va trop vite. Si t’es gêné seulement en visant alors baisse le ratio de la sensibilité en ADS (je sais plus le nom exact).

----------


## Redlight

Baisse ta sensi / DPI dans ce cas, mais ça sera plus difficile de suivre un cible en mouvement ou de faire des "flick shot". Après c'est vraiment une question de confort, modifie tes réglages mais surtout prend le temps de t'y habitué.

Perso je suis passer au bout de 6 mois à 800 DPI et une sensi basse, histoire de pouvoir faire un 180° en une largeur de mon tapis de souris. Ca a été difficile au début de s'y habitué mais une fois les premières semaines de passées ça allait mieux. Je te conseille en revanche d'éviter de modifier tes réglages tout les deux jours, j'ai vu pas mal de gens le faire, dont des pros (genre un ou 2 cran de sensi), quand ils avaient du mal à jouer mais il faut juste accepter qu'il y a des jours sans et des jours avec et ne pas chercher de fausses raisons.

Sinon Eye quand il matte son ELO avant de partir en ranked : 3300 (le gold étant à 2999)  ::XD::

----------


## mcgrill

> Baisse ta sensi / DPI dans ce cas, mais ça sera plus difficile de suivre un cible en mouvement ou de faire des "flick shot". Après c'est vraiment une question de confort, modifie tes réglages mais surtout prend le temps de t'y habitué.
> 
> Perso je suis passer au bout de 6 mois à 800 DPI et une sensi basse, histoire de pouvoir faire un 180° en une largeur de mon tapis de souris. Ca a été difficile au début de s'y habitué mais une fois les premières semaines de passées ça allait mieux. Je te conseille en revanche d'éviter de modifier tes réglages tout les deux jours, j'ai vu pas mal de gens le faire, dont des pros (genre un ou 2 cran de sensi), quand ils avaient du mal à jouer mais il faut juste accepter qu'il y a des jours sans et des jours avec et ne pas chercher de fausses raisons.
> 
> Sinon Eye quand il matte son ELO avant de partir en ranked : 3300 (le gold étant à 2999) 
> 
> https://media.giphy.com/media/4bWWKmUnn5E4/giphy.gif


Pareil, je suis passé à une sensi très basse pour R6.
800 de dpi, 6 en jeu, et bien sur accéleration désactivé dans les paramètres de la souris (je me suis rendu compte que c'était activé suite à un de mes upgrade windows).
Rien que l'accélération ça m'a changé la vie, par contre j'ai mis beaucoup de temps à m'y faire sur les tirs réflex.

Grosso modo 180/360 en une largeur de tapis selon la préférence, sachant que sur r6 la réactivité est bien moins importante que dans d'autres jeux, pas forcément besoin de faire des 360 no scope.
Donc 180 t'es bien plus précis sur ce que tu as devant toi mais tu es moins réactif.
Des tradeoffs, il n'y a pas de miracle.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Sinon Eye quand il matte son ELO avant de partir en ranked : 3300 (le gold étant à 2999) 
> 
> https://media.giphy.com/media/4bWWKmUnn5E4/giphy.gif


C'est trop ça, je suis a 3304 je pense.

En vrai je m'en balance, et je suis retourné platine sans trop de raison, une soirée arrosée avec thomi et domi je dirai (je ne me rappelle pas des autres sorry). Un sacré bordel, j'étais même un peu deg d'y être retourné pour le MM en casu, mais aussi content pour pouvoir taunt barbe.

----------


## schouffy

> et bien sur accéleration désactivé dans les paramètres de la souris (je me suis rendu compte que c'était activé suite à un de mes upgrade windows).
> Rien que l'accélération ça m'a changé la vie, par contre j'ai mis beaucoup de temps à m'y faire sur les tirs réflex.


C'est clair que l'accélération en jeu c'est pourri, mais quand tu bosses c'est indispensable... Comme j'ai pas envie de switch à chaque fois je joue avec... y'a pas un outil pour la basculer automatiquement quand on lance un jeu ?

----------


## Redlight

En quoi c'est indispensable ?

----------


## Mixadonf

bonjour,
j'ai 2 questions.
comment on change la touche tu push to talk??
est ce que vous aussi le battleye service est long à démarrer?
merci d'avance

----------


## Redlight

Bonjour,

Dans les options tu peux reparamétrer l'assignation des touches.
Non.
Et les majuscules sont nos amis  ::):

----------


## mcr47

lé koï? ::ninja::

----------


## MrBishop

> Z'avez rempli le fichier ?


Moi oui  ::happy2::  Jazz va s'inscrire sur plusieurs jeux, il règle juste un problème et devrait s'inscrire (si le problème se règle). Frypo je sais pas si il est chaud, on lui a demander hier sauf qu'on s'est tellement casser des barres avec Jazz & Frypo que je me rappelle plus de rien..

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...yjI/edit#gid=0

Et pour le truc : je joue en 1200 DPI perso ! Je perds juste un peu en précision mais ça me permet d'être dynamique.

----------


## Redlight

@Bishop : par contre au lieu de polyvalent tu aurais du mettre "Uniquement capable de jouer pulse au pompe parce que je sais pas viser et qu'il me faut un wallhack"

----------


## mcr47

C'est quoi cette histoire de fichier ? Vous voulez vous inscrire pour un tournoi? ::blink:: 

Sinon à quand la fin de l'exploit du bouclier sur les ouvertures ? Ubi a communiqué la dessus ? 
Les glitches ne me dérange pas ça fait partie du jeu mais quand un idiot te bloque la rotate par la cheminée c'est un peu irritant.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Et "mon équipe joue souvent à 4v5 quand je suis là"

----------


## SuicideSnake

Je me suis remit au jeu :

- 90 % du temps, le matchmaking en casu m'envoi dans une partie en cours (et la moitié du temps, ce sont des parties sur le point de se terminer et où l'équipe que je rejoins est en train de perdre, évidemment).
- J'ai la terrible impression que ça touche moins qu'avant, je me souviens d'un moment j'ai aligné les tirs sur un type, j'ai vu le sang, il est jamais mort et il m'a tué.
- J'ai du rubber banding, bien plus qu'avant.

Ca sort quand Operation Health déjà ?

----------


## Redlight

::XD:: 

C'est qui erqsor ? Jamais vu sur CPC  ::blink::

----------


## mcr47

> Je me suis remit au jeu :
> 
> - 90 % du temps, le matchmaking en casu m'envoi dans une partie en cours (et la moitié du temps, ce sont des parties sur le point de se terminer et où l'équipe que je rejoins est en train de perdre, évidemment).
> - J'ai la terrible impression que ça touche moins qu'avant, je me souviens d'un moment j'ai aligné les tirs sur un type, j'ai vu le sang, il est jamais mort et il m'a tué.
> - J'ai du rubber banding, bien plus qu'avant.
> 
> Ca sort quand Operation Health déjà ?


De grosse différences de ping et de levels aussi en ce moment...

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Le nouveau matchmaking quand tu joues tout seul c'est une horreur. Il veut te trouver la partie le plus rapidement possible. Donc la première avec une place dispo, il te met dedans. Sauf qu'il y a tellement de ragequit qu'en solo t'as de grandes chances de te retrouver dans une partie en cours. 
Dès que tu groupes c'est déjà beaucoup plus rare

----------


## Kaelis

J'ai une centaine de contacts sur Uplay depuis que Siege est sorti, pas d'erqsor dans mon annuaire.

Y en a un sur Steam si quelqu'un le connaît.

----------


## Redlight

Sinon j'ai vu un jolie bug sur le stream de Kix tout à l'heure, il se fait down au moment d'annuler une mise en rappel et là magie : il a sa barre de blessure qui se vide mais il est debout, peut bouger librement, tirer poser des claymores etc... Impossible à relever du coup, il est mort quand sa barre à finit de se vider  ::XD::

----------


## Frypolar

> Sinon à quand la fin de l'exploit du bouclier sur les ouvertures ? Ubi a communiqué la dessus ?


Ils ont dit que c’était pas possible de le corriger il me semble. Parce que comparer l’orientation d’un bouclier par rapport à l’orientation d’une fenêtre c’est trop dur apparemment...

----------


## MrBishop

> @Bishop : par contre au lieu de polyvalent tu aurais du mettre "Uniquement capable de jouer pulse au pompe parce que je sais pas viser et qu'il me faut un wallhack"


Bah polyvalent ça veut plus dire que chui bon dans aucun domaine particulier.. Donc c'est plus à mon désavantage qu'autres choses x)

----------


## Wedgge

Je me demande comment ils comptent gérer l'écart de niveau entre joueurs lors du tournoi, sur R6 c'est plutôt une donnée importante à prendre en compte. 

C'est marrant un certain CPC B. se dit "polyvalent" sur sa fiche d'inscription au sauna de La Rochelle.

Edit : 


> Je me suis remit au jeu :
> 
> - 90 % du temps, le matchmaking en casu m'envoi dans une partie en cours (et la moitié du temps, ce sont des parties sur le point de se terminer et où l'équipe que je rejoins est en train de perdre, évidemment).
> - J'ai la terrible impression que ça touche moins qu'avant, je me souviens d'un moment j'ai aligné les tirs sur un type, j'ai vu le sang, il est jamais mort et il m'a tué.
> - J'ai du rubber banding, bien plus qu'avant.
> 
> Ca sort quand Operation Health déjà ?


Viens jouer avec les canards, tu t'épargneras une grande frustration.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Ils s'en foutent. C'est un tournoi pour le fun, tu fais toi même ta team et voilà. Si t'es nul, tu perds et t'es éliminé

----------


## Kaelis

C'est un p'tit tournoi amical, le meilleur gagne et basta ^^

Je pense pas qu'ils vont se casser le tronc à triturer les équipes.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Spoiler alert : tu te feras éliminé au premier tout Weggde

----------


## Mixadonf

merci pour les parties de cette aprem les canards  :;): 
ca fait du bien de sentir que l'on sert à rien  ::ninja::

----------


## mcr47

> merci pour les parties de cette aprem les canards 
> ca fait du bien de sentir que l'on sert à rien


Je compatis. :^_^:

----------


## AgentDerf

Oula 19Go de maj de TTS. Non mais c'est bon je laisse tomber, je vire le TTS de ma biblio Uplay, ça serre trop à rien, des Go à télécharger pour avoir 2sec pour tester et sans que cela n'ai aucun impact, je passe.

----------


## schouffy

> En quoi c'est indispensable ?


Bah pour moi en tout cas. je veux pas faire des grands gestes toute la journée, mais rester précis sur les petits quand même...

edit: j'avais vraiment écrit "je veut"  :Facepalm:

----------


## mcr47

> Oula 19Go de maj de TTS. Non mais c'est bon je laisse tomber, je vire le TTS de ma biblio Uplay, ça serre trop à rien, des Go à télécharger pour avoir 2sec pour tester et sans que cela n'ai aucun impact, je passe.


Jamais compris l'utilité du truc.

----------


## Frypolar

> Jamais compris l'utilité du truc.


Ubisoft non plus, c’est un peu le problème d’ailleurs.

----------


## Redlight



----------


## Frypolar

D’ailleurs ils sont gentils, ils le prouvent une fois de plus : https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/e...t-and-schedule

Par contre l’idée de virer la compensation du lag pour la mêlée c’est pas con.

----------


## Redlight

AM ? PM ? De quelle région ? Donc en gros, ils vont tester 2h certaines fonctionnalités, en pleine journée pendant que tout le monde est au boulot  ::XD:: 

Le changement sur la mêlée j'espère aussi que ça va améliorer le fait que quand un mêlée un mec avec un gros ping il peut te melée en retour pendant un gros laps de temps. Ca m'est encore arrivé hier, je knife montagne, je le vois bouclier en arrière, il me knife 1/2 seconde après. Et sur la killcam je ne l'ai jamais knife.

----------


## Frypolar

> AM ? PM ? De quelle région ? Donc en gros, ils vont tester 2h certaines fonctionnalités, en pleine journée pendant que tout le monde est au boulot

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> AM ? PM ? De quelle région ? Donc en gros, ils vont tester 2h certaines fonctionnalités, en pleine journée pendant que tout le monde est au boulot


haha j’avais même pas exagéré en fait. Putain les champions.

----------


## Wedgge

Sur le touiter de Serenity :



 :tired:

----------


## n0ra

Je vous laisse deviner le score final du match qui vient de se dérouler Penta vs Millenium   ::ninja::

----------


## Redlight

Millenium qui ne ban pas Consulat alors qu'ils ont un ancien PENTA dans leur LU  ::XD::

----------


## n0ra

> Millenium qui ne ban pas Consulat alors qu'ils ont un ancien PENTA dans leur LU


Je doute d'un Millenium sur R6S en 2018.

Place à Supremacy vs Ence.

C'qui Ence? @Redlight

----------


## Frypolar

GiFu.

----------


## n0ra

> GiFu.


Ah ok !

----------


## mcgrill

C'est relou quand même, les teams qui changent tout le temps de nom, GiFu ENCE, ERA - je sais plus quoi - VG.
Les mecs qui changent de team à chaque saison (de r6) voire même plus fréquemment.
On ne sait plus qui est qui.

KingGeorge à par exemple fait 3 team la première année, F3, une autre et enfin Continuum pour être maintenant chez Era VG.

----------


## n0ra

> C'est relou quand même, les teams qui changent tout le temps de nom, GiFu ENCE, ERA - je sais plus quoi - VG.
> Les mecs qui changent de team à chaque saison (de r6) voire même plus fréquemment.
> On ne sait plus qui est qui.
> 
> KingGeorge à par exemple fait 3 team la première année, F3, une autre et enfin Continuum pour être maintenant chez Era VG.


C'est le mercato  ::ninja::

----------


## Redlight

Shatte est vraiment trop chaud !

----------


## n0ra

Il a beaucoup de Shatte  ::ninja:: .

----------


## MrBishop

Red il s'y connait en Shatte, ça c'est sur.



Le starter kit à Uber @Frypo @Jazz

----------


## Styxounet

> Sur le touiter de Serenity :
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/07/20/b2b...f00090c.md.jpg


je ne sais pas ce que je dois voir  ::sad:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est marrant un certain CPC B. se dit "polyvalent" sur sa fiche d'inscription au sauna de La Rochelle.


Hate de le croiser, en plus c'est demi tarif pour les vacances  ::ninja::

----------


## Kaelis

> je ne sais pas ce que je dois voir


J'ai mis du temps aussi. Mais il y aurait un otage dans une partie de zone à sécuriser.

----------


## Frypolar

Les points liés aux barbelés à mon avis.

Edit : le mélange secure/hostage c'est "connu".

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Sur le touiter de Serenity :
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/07/20/b2b...f00090c.md.jpg


C'est quand un mec se déco alors qu'il était blessé je crois, il y a donc un mort, qui n'est pas un joueur, et donc ça affiche "hostage".

----------


## Kaelis

J'avais déjà vu ça, j'crois que t'as raison.

----------


## Shep1

Attention c'est NSFW : https://i.redd.it/vak7iwanwuaz.jpg

----------


## Styxounet

> Attention c'est NSFW : https://i.redd.it/vak7iwanwuaz.jpg


Putain de consoleux!

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Putain de consoleux!


Console pleb.

----------


## Styxounet

Tiens mon chat me saoulait encore cet aprem alors je voulais vous présenter la raison pour laquelle j'ai un aim de moule  ::ninja::  :



Voilà  ca m'a fait plaisir #MaVie

----------


## Shep1

La vieille excuse

----------


## n0ra

> Tiens mon chat me saoulait encore cet aprem alors je voulais vous présenter la raison pour laquelle j'ai un aim de moule  :
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/07/21/480...a83832d.md.jpg
> 
> Voilà  ca m'a fait plaisir #MaVie


La faute du chat ... vu l'endroit et sa position il ne te gêne en rien pour jouer dans de bonnes conditions. On peut donc en conclure que tu as un aim de moule par ta propre faute  ::ninja:: .

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Tiens mon chat me saoulait encore cet aprem alors je voulais vous présenter la raison pour laquelle j'ai un aim de moule  :
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/07/21/480...a83832d.md.jpg
> 
> Voilà  ca m'a fait plaisir #MaVie


Avec le cutter à portée de main, au cas où le chat te saoule vraiment trop.

----------


## Styxounet

> La faute du chat ... vu l'endroit et sa position il ne te gêne en rien pour jouer dans de bonnes conditions. On peut donc en conclure que tu as un aim de moule par ta propre faute .


Nan mais il bouge et tout....  ::cry:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Avec le cutter à portée de main, au cas où le chat te saoule vraiment trop.


Haha ouai alors je n'assumerai pas les conséquences qui pourraient suivre la disparition "accidentelle" du chat  ::XD::

----------


## MrBishop

> Haha ouai alors je n'assumerai pas les conséquences qui pourraient suivre la disparition "accidentelle" du chat


Les conséquences via une personne de type féminin à mon avis  :Fourbe: 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...yjI/edit#gid=0

Il nous manque potentiellement un last pour finaliser l'équipe.

L.U actuel : Jazz, Wedgge, Typho & moi (erqsor je vois pas du tout qui c'est). Red je sais que t'es chaud gars, lâche les Madcorps et vient jouer avec des vrais
Le restant des inscrits seront pour la prochaine équipe de 5 je pense vu que la notre est presque full

----------


## n0ra

> Red je sais que t'es chaud gars, lâche les Madcorps et vient jouer avec des vrais


 ::O:  j'ai loupé un épisode ?

Sinon je suis tenté mais on a jamais joué ensemble sauf avec Jazz. Si ça ce trouve vous allez pas m'aimer ou inversement, ce sera moi qui vais vous détester  :Emo: .

----------


## Kaelis

> Tiens mon chat me saoulait encore cet aprem alors je voulais vous présenter la raison pour laquelle j'ai un aim de moule  :
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/07/21/480...a83832d.md.jpg
> 
> Voilà  ca m'a fait plaisir #MaVie


Pouah il est laid ton hamster.

----------


## MrBishop

> j'ai loupé un épisode ?
> 
> Sinon je suis tenté mais on a jamais joué ensemble sauf avec Jazz. Si ça ce trouve vous allez pas m'aimer ou inversement, ce sera moi qui vais vous détester .


Red c'est notre poulain, notre star montante  :Bave: 

Pas grave sinon ! On prend tous

----------


## Redlight

@nora : Bah je suis en essai avec les madcorps et ça se passe bien pour le moment.

@bishop : non mais c'est mort de toute manière je suis pas là ce weekend

----------


## Styxounet

> Pouah il est laid ton hamster.


Mais lol je vais raconter ca à la patronne tiens  :;): 
Vas y montre moi le tiens  ::ninja::

----------


## n0ra

> @nora : Bah je suis en essai avec les madcorps et ça se passe bien pour le moment.


C'est cool !!! 
Pour R6 ou un autre jeu ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pas mal !

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> @nora : Bah je suis en essai avec les madcorps et ça se passe bien pour le moment.
> 
> @bishop : non mais c'est mort de toute manière je suis pas là ce weekend


Ils savent que t'es que Gold 1 et que tu rages facilement ?

----------


## Kaelis

> Mais lol je vais raconter ca à la patronne tiens 
> Vas y montre moi le tiens


Il atteint jamais le bureau : trop occupé a chercher où se trouve mon skill. Sans succès  ::sad::

----------


## MrBishop

Bon bah y a pas à dire, Littoral est vraiment notre gros point faible en ranked...  :Emo: 

On en a perdu une (5-4) sur Yacht, bon les mecs ont eu une chatte de ouf, à 4-3 pour nous, j'avais la balle de match avec Hibana en 1vs3, je bouffe les 2 défenseurs et je me foire sur le dernier (Smoke) parce que j'avais plus de balles, sinon je l'aurais fumé. 14 kills, j'aurais pu en faire plus mais je manque toujours un peu de finition (et parfois on prends les bonnes & les mauvaises décisions, c'est un peu ça Rainbow).

Mais Coastline (=Littoral) est vraiment chaud par moment, je peux pas jouer Pulse pompe dessus car l'agencement des pièces est trop fucking HUGE. Donc c'est pas viable et je peux pas vraiment épauler Jazz en roaming... Si je l'ai fais un peu avec Bandit, mais bon voilà quoi, c'est pas mon main.
Et c'est là où tu te dis "Putain tout sauf cette map quoi".

Tant pis, on se rattrapera aux prochaines. En plus j'avais les yeux qui piquaient à cause de la fatigue, pas l'idéal...

----------


## Wedgge

Non mais les Dieux du fps voulaient pas que ça touche sur yacht c'était hallucinant. Pour Coastline vous aviez pris quel sites en def ?

----------


## MrBishop

On a prit "bar bleu" parce que Jazz nous l'a dit et je l'ai suivi (je devais penser à autre chose, donc j'ai même pas fait gaffe au spot qu'on a prit), puis au dernier moment cet escroc nous dit "Nan mais j'déconne les gars, prenez kitchen" sauf que c'était trop tard x)
Puis on a prit Penthouse... Et encore Penthouse.

C'est pas le fait d'avoir prit "bar bleu" qui nous a coûter la game je pense. J'étais vraiment hyper fatigué par ma semaine et j'ai quasiment tout donner sur Yacht avec Pulse, sauf qu'après la fatigue est peut-être parti mais ce sont mes yeux qui ont commencé à piquer quand on a jouer sur Coastline. Donc je clignais des yeux 40x par seconde, je voyais quedal, fin c'était la merde... Mais c'est de ma faute, on aurait dû s'arrêter à celle d'avant, on était tous crever.

----------


## Styxounet

> Il atteint jamais le bureau : trop occupé a chercher où se trouve mon skill. Sans succès 
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/07/22/672...62a46b382f.jpg


Il a l'air trop propre, c est un truc de déco en bois je suis sur!

----------


## n0ra

J'adore !

----------


## Wedgge

J'avoue le tiens on dirait un chat d'égoût tout pouilleux à côté  ::ninja:: .

----------


## n0ra

> Il a l'air trop propre, c est un truc de déco en bois je suis sur!


Je pense qu'il venait juste de faire sa crotte derrière le rideau.

----------


## Redlight

> On a prit "bar bleu" parce que Jazz nous l'a dit et je l'ai suivi (je devais penser à autre chose, donc j'ai même pas fait gaffe au spot qu'on a prit), puis au dernier moment cet escroc nous dit "Nan mais j'déconne les gars, prenez kitchen" sauf que c'était trop tard x)
> Puis on a prit Penthouse... Et encore Penthouse.
> 
> C'est pas le fait d'avoir prit "bar bleu" qui nous a coûter la game je pense. J'étais vraiment hyper fatigué par ma semaine et j'ai quasiment tout donner sur Yacht avec Pulse, sauf qu'après la fatigue est peut-être parti mais ce sont mes yeux qui ont commencé à piquer quand on a jouer sur Coastline. Donc je clignais des yeux 40x par seconde, je voyais quedal, fin c'était la merde... Mais c'est de ma faute, on aurait dû s'arrêter à celle d'avant, on était tous crever.


Non mais arrêtez d'écouter Jazz avec ses idées de défense à la noix  ::XD::  ! Et un conseil prenez chicha/billard à défendre sur Coastline avec une Mira c'est beaucoup plus simple. J'avais remarqué qu'avec les canards on était très mauvais sur Penthouse à éviter.

----------


## Styxounet

> J'avoue le tiens on dirait un chat d'égoût tout pouilleux à côté .


Il a du vécu, une histoire c est tout  :Cigare:

----------


## MrBishop

> Non mais arrêtez d'écouter Jazz avec ses idées de défense à la noix  ! Et un conseil prenez chicha/billard à défendre sur Coastline avec une Mira c'est beaucoup plus simple. J'avais remarqué qu'avec les canards on était très mauvais sur Penthouse à éviter.


Je l'ai pas vraiment écouter en fait, je devais faire autre chose et j'ai cliquer sans vraiment faire gaffe...
Et pour Mira, j'aimerais bien mais on a pas vraiment de personnes qui savent bien la jouer. Et dans la team qu'on avait, je pense que personne savait vraiment la jouer... Fin personnellement je la joue, mais vraiment occasionnellement.

----------


## Frypolar

> Je l'ai pas vraiment écouter en fait, je devais faire autre chose et j'ai cliquer sans vraiment faire gaffe...
> Et pour Mira, j'aimerais bien mais on a pas vraiment de personnes qui savent bien la jouer. Et dans la team qu'on avait, je pense que personne savait vraiment la jouer... Fin personnellement je la joue, mais vraiment occasionnellement.


Pour Mira il ne faut pas une personne qui sait la jouer mais une équipe. Ça sert à rien de prendre Mira si t’as pas une stratégie qui va avec...

----------


## Wedgge

Pas mal les ranked de ce soir, vraiment pas mal. Promis je vire cette merde d'acog  :Angry: .

----------


## MrBishop

On a tout win quand t'es parti, sauf une

Jazz my man

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Encore un screen où je suis dernier  :tired:

----------


## Wedgge

La vérité éclate au grand jour, bientôt le EyelaughtPlatineGate sera révélé.

----------


## Redlight

> Pas mal les ranked de ce soir, vraiment pas mal. Promis je vire cette merde d'acog .


Ah ah ça sent la réflexion de Jazz  ::XD::

----------


## mcgrill

"Et voilà, encore ACOG"

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Encore un screen où je suis dernier


J'allais faire la même réflexion.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> La vérité éclate au grand jour, bientôt le EyelaughtPlatineGate sera révélé.


Que vont donc nous révéler les EyeLaughLeaks ?

Des détournements d'ELO ? Du blanchiment de TK ? Des délits de MatchMaking ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Wtf mon titre sur le fofo : "Tête à queue" 
Comment ça se sait que je pompe des nœuds ? Qui est la fuite ?  ::blink::

----------


## schouffy

L'acog si tu roam ou que t'es toujours en train de courir partout comme Jazz c'est pénalisant, mais t'as un style de jeu moins agressif Wedgge. Pas sûr que pour toi ce soit un bon plan de l'enlever, tu gagnes beaucoup en précision sur les longs tirs ou quand tu couvres des lignes.

----------


## JPierreLiegeois

> Wtf mon titre sur le fofo : "Tête à queue" 
> Comment ça se sait que je pompe des nœuds ? Qui est la fuite ?


T'as juste posté ton 69ème message  :;):

----------


## Raoul Wolfoni

Operation Health 



a partir de 7:46, j'ai pas réussi à coller la vidéo à la bonne minute...

et pour la seconde c'est dés le début :

----------


## Wedgge

> L'acog si tu roam ou que t'es toujours en train de courir partout comme Jazz c'est pénalisant, mais t'as un style de jeu moins agressif Wedgge. Pas sûr que pour toi ce soit un bon plan de l'enlever, tu gagnes beaucoup en précision sur les longs tirs ou quand tu couvres des lignes.


Ca dépend des situations en fait, hier je me suis retrouvé 3 fois en situation de clutch en close combat (Hereford), deux fois avec bandit ou chaque fois j'ai sorti un manos mais l'acog m'a fait raté le deuxième (je prefire pas assez cela dit) et une autre fois avec Thermite contre un Smoke au shotgun sur 2 m². Même chose sur avion un peu plus tôt dans la soirée, faut simplement que je pense à changer mes viseur en fonction des maps et des opérateurs.

Edit : Eye  ::trollface:: .

----------


## Redlight

Sur Hereford l'ACOG est parfaitement viable, tu peux tenir de très longues lignes (dans les casier par exemple ou de l'armurerie vers le projecteur) ou tu peux roamer près des escalier en fer à l'extérieur et faire des sorties. Il faut juste adapter sa façon de jouer. Après c'est sur que sur avion ou maison il te sera moins utile, mais tu peux spawnkill avec et jouer serveur par exemple. En faite ça dépend surtout de ton style de jeu. Changer de viseur selon la map ça n'est pas la solution miracle.

Quand tu dis "avec Thermite contre un Smoke au shotgun sur 2 m²" le problème c'est pas ton viseur car acog ou holo il t'aurais découper dans 2m². Le problème c'est que tu t'es retrouvé au contact contre un smoke qui dans 95% des cas à un fusil à pompe.

----------


## Mizu

Yop!
J'ai bien aimé la soirée d'hier merci pour l'invite.
Après, je constate 2 voir 3 points faibles dans mon jeu : Je reconnais pas encore les voix de tout le monde, je manque d'expérience sur le vocabulaire IG et cette lenteur de reflex quand je groupe à froid.

Au delà de ça, ça fait plaisir de jouer avec un esprit d'équipe et de la mise en place de strat  :;):

----------


## Redlight

Oh le jolie petit bug en challenger league qui fait perdre un round à begenious : une claymore qui ne se déclenche pas et laisse Bandit tuer Blackbeard qui relevait un coéquipier (2dernier en vie). Si le jeu était mieux coder ça aurait fait un 2v3 (entièrement jouable) au lieu d'un 0v4.

Heureusement ils n'ont pas eut besoin de ce round pour gagner mais sa laisse songeur quand il y a des match plus serré...

----------


## MrBishop

Une ranked ce soir, une ranked perdu. Je ne comprends toujours pas comment un mec qui spawnkill peut avoir 2 mecs de suite pendant 2-3 rounds ?.?

fin je veux dire, moi je vois que le mec à la fenêtre a un bon shot et même si il a pas un bon shot de dingue, je le tente pas, je me recentre sur l'objectif / je fais le tour... Ou alors je me mets d'abord en sécurité à l'intérieur puis on fait la technique de Jazz, on le drone et on le serre à plusieurs.

Moi je veux bien clutch hein... Mais contre des Gold 1 et à 1vs5 contre une défense qui n'a même pas été affaiblit, aucun mur / trappe qui a été détruit, c'est un peu chaud quoi.. On fait 40 secondes dans le round, et je me retrouve à 1vs5. What ?
Tant pis, on fera mieux la prochaine fois.

----------


## mcgrill

C'était des diamants saison dernière sur celle là, ils avaient les pendentifs.
Et le 2 d'affilés sur le round j'étais à couvert et mort derrière un cover juste après que jazz se soit fait peek.
J'étais juste derrière lui, je suis allé me mettre derrière l'arbre, et une fois safe, deathcam... bref

Mais elle m'a fait halluciner la Valk sur le coup. Peek à distance à l'holo et mettre 2 têtes sur des cibles en mouvement...

----------


## ElviejoDragon

> Une ranked ce soir, une ranked perdu. Je ne comprends toujours pas comment un mec qui spawnkill peut avoir 2 mecs de suite pendant 2-3 rounds ?.?
> 
> fin je veux dire, moi je vois que le mec à la fenêtre a un bon shot et même si il a pas un bon shot de dingue, je le tente pas, je me recentre sur l'objectif / je fais le tour... Ou alors je me mets d'abord en sécurité à l'intérieur puis on fait la technique de Jazz, on le drone et on le serre à plusieurs.
> 
> Moi je veux bien clutch hein... Mais contre des Gold 1 et à 1vs5 contre une défense qui n'a même pas été affaiblit, aucun mur / trappe qui a été détruit, c'est un peu chaud quoi.. On fait 40 secondes dans le round, et je me retrouve à 1vs5. What ?
> Tant pis, on fera mieux la prochaine fois.


Best passif-agressif ever  :;):

----------


## Kaelis

C'est le rendez-vous quotidien  :X1:

----------


## Wedgge

> C'était des diamants saison dernière sur celle là, ils avaient les pendentifs.
> Et le 2 d'affilés sur le round j'étais à couvert et mort derrière un cover juste après que jazz se soit fait peek.
> J'étais juste derrière lui, je suis allé me mettre derrière l'arbre, et une fois safe, deathcam... bref
> 
> Mais elle m'a fait halluciner la Valk sur le coup. Peek à distance à l'holo et mettre 2 têtes sur des cibles en mouvement...


Ben holo ou acog ça change rien, l'arme de Valk est précise, elle compense son manque de patate par un faible recul. A partir du moment où elle à l'info et qu'elle voit des ennemis qui font pas gaffe courir comme des lapins c'est du freekill.

----------


## Redlight

De toute manière y a une rumeur qui annonce que l'ACOG va être virer de la MP7. Donc il reste plus que les gros frenchies et Jager avec un ACOG.

----------


## mcgrill

> Ben holo ou acog ça change rien, l'arme de Valk est précise, elle compense son manque de patate par un faible recul. A partir du moment où elle à l'info et qu'elle voit des ennemis qui font pas gaffe courir comme des lapins c'est du freekill.


Non ce que je veux dire c'est qu'elle a peek à 3 bornes avec l'holo.
À l'acog on voit déjà une toute petite tête au bout du couloir d'oregon.

----------


## Mixadonf

yo,
j'hesite à prendre le pack heritage: le pack avec les agents de la saison 1.
z'en pensez quoi  ::huh::

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Que c'est pas une bête idée. C'est quoi le tarif ?
Cependant j'attendrais fin aout/début septembre pour voir comment le jeu tourne.

----------


## Mixadonf

> Que c'est pas une bête idée. C'est quoi le tarif ?
> Cependant j'attendrais fin aout/début septembre pour voir comment le jeu tourne.


je crois que c'est 19euros environ

----------


## Styxounet

> je crois que c'est 19euros environ


 ::O:

----------


## Barbe Rousse

T'es sûr que c'est pas la version rabotée avec 4 opérateurs direct et les autres qui coûtent une blinde ?

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> je crois que c'est 19euros environ


Si c'est vraiment 19€, fonce, mais aussi file le lien =)




> T'es sûr que c'est pas la version rabotée avec 4 opérateurs direct et les autres qui coûtent une blinde ?


Et ouais surtout ne prends pas la starter édition qui doit être autour de 15€.
T'es content t'as 4 opérateur, mais après ça pour débloquer les autres...

----------


## Mixadonf

> Si c'est vraiment 19€, fonce, mais aussi file le lien =)


y a pas de lien, tu l'as en bas de la page quand tu veux débloquer des agents dans le jeu ça coûte 2400 ou 2600 credits et tu peux les acheter pour environ 19 euros

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> y a pas de lien, tu l'as en bas de la page quand tu veux débloquer des agents dans le jeu ça coûte 2400 ou 2600 credits et tu peux les acheter pour environ 19 euros


Ah oui ok, t'as déjà le jeu. Bah je pense que 19€ c'est pas mal, ça te coute moins cher qu'un season pass au final, et t'as la même chose en mieux delta 600R6 crédit. Ça va te gagner pas mal de temps de jeu, et pour le moment t'as que 50k à payer pour les opérateur Y2 (seulement les espagnols sont sortis). Mais des la prochaine saison ça sera 75k de plus car il y en aura 3, et idem la saison d’après.
N'hésite pas à passer sur le mumble on est gentils (sauf si t'es platine).

----------


## MrBishop

> C'était des diamants saison dernière sur celle là, ils avaient les pendentifs.


Dans ton équipe aussi t'avais 2 anciens diamants, Jazz & moi.  ::happy2:: 
C'est ça qui est bien en ranked, je peux pas voir les rangs des mecs d'en face, donc ça me force vraiment à jouer à 100% et à tryhard de ouf.

----------


## mcgrill

> Dans ton équipe aussi t'avais 2 anciens diamants, Jazz & moi. 
> C'est ça qui est bien en ranked, je peux pas voir les rangs des mecs d'en face, donc ça me force vraiment à jouer à 100% et à tryhard de ouf.


Bah ouais mais toi et jazz vous avez fait 0 kills...








 ::ninja::

----------


## MrBishop

pas vrai, j'en ai fais 4 moi  :Emo: 

Jazz il rageait.  ::ninja::

----------


## Mixadonf

> Ah oui ok, t'as déjà le jeu. Bah je pense que 19€ c'est pas mal, ça te coute moins cher qu'un season pass au final, et t'as la même chose en mieux delta 600R6 crédit. Ça va te gagner pas mal de temps de jeu, et pour le moment t'as que 50k à payer pour les opérateur Y2 (seulement les espagnols sont sortis). Mais des la prochaine saison ça sera 75k de plus car il y en aura 3, et idem la saison d’après.
> N'hésite pas à passer sur le mumble on est gentils (sauf si t'es platine).


ok nice merci
sinon je suis deja passé mumble, j'ai rencontré les bombes platines (DJ)  :^_^: 
mais je repasserai sans hesiter je suis pas classé je suis pas encore niveau 20 pour jouer en ranked.
et puis il faut que je travail les maps car c'est la cata  ::cry::

----------


## Redlight

http://i.imgur.com/fX3bJvl.gifv

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> http://i.imgur.com/fX3bJvl.gifv


Ouais j'ai vu ça ce matin, bien drôle et tellement représentatif de ma crainte à chaque cluster charge.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> bombes platines (DJ)


J'ai mis du temps à comprendre la ref  ::XD::

----------


## Mixadonf

bon ca y est j'ai 8 nouveaux agents pour 19.99euros j'ai eu 2670credits R6  :;): 
reste plus qu'a jouer pour equiper tout ce petit monde  ::P:

----------


## n0ra

Putain, la meilleure nouvelle depuis le lancement du jeu, j'en ai versé une petite larme  :Emo:  ::wub::  ::lol::  https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/f...m:154-76770-32

----------


## Frypolar

Enfin les problèmes d’éclairage dégagent  ::cry::

----------


## Redlight

Mouais ils disaient aussi le fixer dans des précédents patch. Et ils parlent de l'année prochaine, c'est l'année scolaire ou calendaire ? Reste à savoir quand ils déploieront le correctif de lumière.

----------


## n0ra

> Mouais ils disaient aussi le fixer dans des précédents patch. Et ils parlent de l'année prochaine, c'est l'année scolaire ou calendaire ? Reste à savoir quand ils déploieront le correctif de lumière.


Arrête de détruire mes rêves Red  :Fouras:  :Death:  :Tutut:  :Cell:  :Carton:  :Fuck:

----------


## Frypolar

> Et ils parlent de l'année prochaine, c'est l'année scolaire ou calendaire ? Reste à savoir quand ils déploieront le correctif de lumière.


Où tu vois ça ?

----------


## n0ra

> Où tu vois ça ?


"Une fois que ces changements se produiront en saison 3 de l'année 2, vous remarquerez quelques changements importants sur Café, comme on le voit ci-dessous! Notre objectif et d'améliorer la texture et les détails pour toutes les cartes au cours de l'année prochaine."

Pour les textures.

Vu comment ils annoncent ça pour les effets de lumières ils donnent l'impression que les changements pourraient être appliqués au prochain patch ...

----------


## Redlight

Ils disent ça aussi au tout début :




> Au cours de l'année prochaine, nous allons retravailler les textures de chaque carte. Nous commençons par Café Dostoyevsky,

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Mouais ils disaient aussi le fixer dans des précédents patch. Et ils parlent de l'année prochaine, c'est l'année scolaire ou calendaire ? Reste à savoir quand ils déploieront le correctif de lumière.


Année prochaine = Y3 pour moi, donc janvier 2018.

----------


## Frypolar

> Ils disent ça aussi au tout début :


Oui mais ça c’est pour les textures. Ça se comprend, repasser sur toutes les textures de toutes les maps ça doit prendre un peu de temps.

----------


## Redlight

Bah ils parlent de la saison 3 de l'année 2. Je pense que les maps seront modifiées au fur et à mesure mais quand même ça parait long et on a aucune idée du timing pour le reste.

----------


## n0ra

En fait les changements de textures débuteront cette année à la saison 3 ( apparemment sur Café en premier lieu ) et l'objectif est d'avoir fait les changements ( de textures toujours ) sur toutes les cartes l'année prochaine.

C'est ce que je comprends.

----------


## Frypolar

> Bah ils parlent de la saison 3 de l'année 2. Je pense que les maps seront modifiées au fur et à mesure mais quand même ça parait long et on a aucune idée du timing pour le reste.


Ben le reste c’est pour l’opération Health sinon ils auraient parlé de l’année prochaine dans l’intro de l’article, pas dans la partie sur les textures.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Donc concrètement, sur l'OP Health il y a eu quoi de fait ?

----------


## n0ra

Très bientôt des infos sur les serveurs aussi. Très très très bientôt, very soon  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Redlight

> Ben le reste c’est pour l’opération Health sinon ils auraient parlé de l’année prochaine dans l’intro de l’article, pas dans la partie sur les textures.


Bah ils ont intéret à bosser parce que 2/3 de l'OP Health est passé et ils ont fait ça :



Allez bon courage :

----------


## n0ra

Les changements sur le tick et le hitreg n'ont pas déjà été faits sous l'opération Health ?

----------


## Redlight

> Les changements sur le tick et le hitreg n'ont pas déjà été faits sous l'opération Health ?


Non uniquement les hitbox, le reste c'est toujours de la merde.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Et le bug/glitch de Yacht n'est pas listé

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Bah ils ont intéret à bosser parce que 2/3 de l'OP Health est passé et ils ont fait ça :
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/07/26/b3e...a9837c0417.jpg
> 
> Allez bon courage : 
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/07/26/68b...1a1638686d.jpg


Et quand tu vois leur liste toute rikiki par rapport à celle sur le reddit, qui n'est pas du bullshit car pour la plupart des bugs t'as un screen ou une vidéo.
Sans dec la buglist, jamais de la vie il la fix avant la fin de Y2.
OP health c'est une bonne intention, mais tellement mal réalisée, et en 6mois (ou plus  ::ninja:: ), il faut le dire, car normalement une saison ça commence le jour même, c'est a dire contenu le jour de la sortie, comme une maj quoi.0

----------


## n0ra

Foutu censure  ::ninja:: 



Allez, fais moi plaisir !



Ah ben non ...

----------


## Redlight

Je viens de gagner une ranked contre Kixstar  :Mellow2:  je peux prendre ma retraite.

Bon il jouait pas du tout sérieusement et il a fait un x3 dont 2 au pistolets en 10s sur un round mais chutttt   :Red:

----------


## n0ra

> Je viens de gagner une ranked contre Kixstar  je peux prendre ma retraite.
> 
> Bon il jouait pas du tout sérieusement et il a fait un x3 dont 2 au pistolets en 10s sur un round mais chutttt


Du coup ça n'a aucune valeur et tu dois donc continuer ta médiocre carrière  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Redlight

Ah ah il avait viré le son pendant 3 round  ::XD::

----------


## MrBishop

Red qui démonte Kixstar  :Bave:  
Après PENTA Fabian, Kixstar  :Bave:  
CPC eSport  :Bave: 

balec du son, il a voulu se la raconter, il l'a payer c'est tout.  :tired: 

http://www.team-aaa.com/news-43561-0...es_portes.html

une équipe française en moins sur la scène Pro League, il reste que Supremacy et Millenium je crois (Vitality ça compte pas, ils jouent comme des plows en ce moment)

----------


## Redlight

> Red qui démonte Kixstar  
> Après PENTA Fabian, Kixstar  
> CPC eSport 
> 
> balec du son, il a voulu se la raconter, il l'a payer c'est tout. 
> 
> http://www.team-aaa.com/news-43561-0...es_portes.html
> 
> une équipe française en moins sur la scène Pro League, il reste que Supremacy et Millenium je crois (Vitality ça compte pas, ils jouent comme des plows en ce moment)


Ah ah putain c'est trop vrai pour Vitality. Pas d'inquiétude le roster de perds que Hicks et il cherche une nouvelle structure. D'autant plus que Begenius va jouer la monter de CL et ils ont de forte chance de se qualifié pour la PL vu le niveau.

----------


## Wedgge

Pour ce week end je crois que la team est pleine, ça donne donc : Jazz - Bishop - Typho - Sirtank - Wedgge, vous confirmer votre présence les canards (limite on prévoit un ou deux remplaçants au cas où il y est un désistement de dernière minute)? 

Pour les retardataires vous avez jusqu'à ce soir 20h pour vous inscrire et faire une deuxième team  ::trollface:: . J'ai aucune idée des horaires en revanche.

----------


## mcgrill

Super la team ultra déséquilibrée... 4 bons joueurs et toi...
Tu pourras droner remarque.

----------


## Kaelis

Y a plus de respect  ::o:

----------


## Wedgge

> Super la team ultra déséquilibrée... 4 bons joueurs et toi...
> Tu pourras droner remarque.


Si tu le souhaite je te cède ma place, libre à toi de main les recrues.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Envoyé par mcgrill
> 
> 
> Super la team ultra déséquilibrée... 4 bons joueurs et toi...
> Tu pourras droner remarque.
> 
> 
> Si tu le souhaite je te cède ma place, libre à toi de main les recrues.


Toujours de l'ambiance ici. J'aime bien cet esprit.
 :;):

----------


## MrBishop

Elle est pour nous cette coupe les gars, je vous le dis  :Vibre: 

Je veux bien un remplaçant par contre, vu que avec mes horaires de serveurs, ça va pas forcément tout le temps correspondre avec les dispos de nos adversaires.

----------


## mcgrill

> Si tu le souhaite je te cède ma place, libre à toi de main les recrues.


xD
Non je ne serais pas dispo.
Si l'un d'entre vous à de quoi record ça pourrait être sympa de faire des ptis clips de vos exploits.

----------


## MrBishop

Les matchs seront diffusés sur le Twitch de Nofrag

CPC eSport  :Bave: 
A NOUS LES P*TES ET LA C*KE  :Vibre:

----------


## n0ra

> Les matchs seront diffusés sur le Twitch de Nofrag
> 
> CPC eSport 
> A NOUS LES P*TES ET LA C*KE


Moi je vous dis un bon gros *MERDE*  pour ce weekend.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ça existe vraiment ? je le veux !!!!

----------


## MrBishop

> Moi je vous dis un bon gros *MERDE*  pour ce weekend.


Cimer !

J'ai trouver le stream de Red sinon : 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Ely5gD9Vdg



 :Fourbe:

----------


## Styxounet

Bon, la liste d amis charge pas. GG Ubi  ::sad::

----------


## Redlight

Ah ah ils arrivent pas à lancer en PL  ::XD::

----------


## n0ra

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Ely5gD9Vdg


Putain ...  ::O: . T'as vraiment un humour de merde Red  ::ninja::

----------


## Redlight

> Putain ... . T'as vraiment un humour de merde Red


Hey vas y va manger tes crottes de nez !

----------


## Frypolar

> Bon, la liste d amis charge pas. GG Ubi


Ben leurs serveurs sont encore morts, à tous les coups. Du coup dans le cul la Pro League.

Edit : matchs reportés à une date ultérieure. Super pro.

----------


## Redlight

Ah ah reporté !  ::XD::

----------


## n0ra

Les nuls ... 





C'pas grave, il nous reste Red et ses petits copains   ::ninja::

----------


## Wedgge

La volée de bois vert sur touiter est assez marrante  :Clap: .

----------


## Frypolar

4h après, c’est toujours mort  ::happy2::

----------


## Styxounet

Ca devient insupportable, pas une semaine sans un incident. Ou deux. Ou ...

----------


## Shep1

Ou trois. Après deux c'est trois. De rien mon styxounet.

----------


## Redlight

Ce jeu de merde quand même deux fois dans le même match ma premiere breach round qui disparait avec Ash

----------


## Mizu

Après reboot du jeu et uplay, c'est good pour moi

----------


## n0ra

> Ou trois. Après deux c'est trois. De rien mon styxounet.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Après reboot du jeu et uplay, c'est good pour moi


Coïncidence, ça a du être fixed à ce moment là.
T'inquiète pas que reboot jeu et uplay j'ai essayé et je dois pas être le seul.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ça existe vraiment ? je le veux !!!!


C'est un montage, désolé  :Emo:

----------


## MrBishop

Des nouvelles de la No frag cup ? Le tournoi a déjà commencer et on a aucune info rien, on aurait déjà pu organiser un match... Ca part trop mal, alors que ça prend grave du temps pour fixer un match avec l'équipe d'en face.
On connait pas même pas la composition des équipes  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Mizu

Je pensais que c'était un tournoi "LAN"  ::wacko::  du coup si jamais il faut un remplacent, je peux être dispo.  :Cigare:

----------


## Kaelis

Oubliez pas de balancer la date et l'heure ici, j'ai envie de regarder  :Popcorn:

----------


## Redlight

Pour rappel : http://www.nofrag.com/2017/jul/19/50815/

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je suis tombé sur un topic reddit qui pointait le faite qu'Epi avait annoncé qu'il y aurait bientôt les nouveaux serveur etc... il y a 27 jours. Il se défend en disant "bla bla on travail, bla bla une partie était sur le dernier TTS, bla bla on a pas de date à vous donner"
Un mec répond : mais c'était pas sensé arrivé pendant l'opération health  ? Epi repond : Comme mentionné au dessus nous n'avons pas de planning finalisé à vous donner.

Ca sent la bonne grosse annonce de retards à 2 jours de la fin de la saison "Bon finalement on a pas eut le temps etc...  ::XD:: "

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Des nouvelles de la No frag cup ? Le tournoi a déjà commencer et on a aucune info rien, on aurait déjà pu organiser un match... Ca part trop mal, alors que ça prend grave du temps pour fixer un match avec l'équipe d'en face.
> On connait pas même pas la composition des équipes


Pas d'info en effet, du coup je suppose que ça commence ce soir.
On est un jour de semaine quand même, tout le monde n'a pas la chance d'être étudiant comme Barbe.Rousse ou Ouaiddje.  ::cry:: 
Ou instit'.
Vu que leur chaine twitch est déco aussi.

----------


## MrBishop

Ben je sais pas, même si t'as un taf derrière, ça va pas te coûter ta pause repas d'actualiser tout ça en envoyant un post..  ::happy2::

----------


## Redlight

Ils sont sensé vous contactez vous verrez bien. Y a peut être pas assez de monde pour Siege, je crois qu'il n'y a que chez eux et CPC qu'une équipe est montée.

----------


## Frypolar

La MaJ de mardi prochain, c’est la dernière de la saison normalement, c’est ça ?

----------


## Redlight

La saison se termine le 29 aout.

----------


## MrBishop

https://clips.twitch.tv/ElegantHappyMangoDatBoi

----------


## Redlight

Ca m'arrive souvent avec Mira, j'ai l'impression qu'avec sa cadence, une balle sur deux touche uniquement. Donc si tu ne met pas une tête c'est compliqué. Et le plus choquant c'est qu'en face c'est un personnage à 1 d'armure...

----------


## Wedgge

> Pas d'info en effet, du coup je suppose que ça commence ce soir.
> On est un jour de semaine quand même, tout le monde n'a pas la chance d'être étudiant comme Barbe.Rousse ou Ouaiddje.


Pas de panique je passe sur leur discord juste après avoir pris mon petit déjeuner dans 10 minutes.

Edit : Bon je leur est balancé un message sur le discord j'attend leur réponse mais a mon avis ils ont vu Bishop et ils se sont dit merde les gars c'est le dingue qui à soloté PentaFabian, les carottes sont cuites.

En gros ils organisent les matchs en fonction des équipes présentes sur le discord, non pas un mot j'accepte l'immense sacrifice d'être votre ambassadeur, puis on se met sur la tronche ce week end, il n'y a pas de question ? Parfait.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Ben je sais pas, même si t'as un taf derrière, ça va pas te coûter ta pause repas d'actualiser tout ça en envoyant un post..


Non mais ce que je voulais dire c'est qu'il vont pas faire des matchs dans la journée mais plutôt dans la soirée.
Moi perso, je passe mon temps à actualiser le reddit, ce forum, les chaines youtube, google actualité et koreus.
Ma pause de midi c'est pour bosser un peu.

----------


## Kaelis

> koreus.


J'me sens vieux, merci  :tired:

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Pas de panique je passe sur leur discord juste après avoir pris mon petit déjeuner dans 10 minutes.


Ordure.  :Emo: 

C'était télé"travail" pour moi aujourd'hui, alors t'inquiète que l'on été en concurrence :
levé à 10h30, R6 TH, puis douche puis restau avec un collègue en mission près de chez moi, 3 pintes entrée plat dessert, call avec un client, journée finie à 14h30, 30m après avoir commencé.  ::ninja::  ::trollface::  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'me sens vieux, merci


T'as quoi contre Koreus ?  ::cry::

----------


## Kaelis

Koreus pour moi c'est le site où je téléchargeais des vidéos débiles avec du 56 ko/s au CDI du collège  ::ninja:: 

20 minutes d'attente pour voir un chat qui se pète la gueule ou un russe bourré, le bon temps quoi.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Koreus pour moi c'est le site où je téléchargeais des vidéos débiles avec du 56 ko/s au CDI du collège 
> 
> 20 minutes d'attente pour voir un chat qui se pète la gueule ou un russe bourré, le bon temps quoi.


Faut croire que j'ai pas trop évolué depuis le temps...

Perso c’était plus Kamazutra et gougoule.
Et non c'est pas du sexe bande de pervs.

----------


## schouffy

> levé à 10h30, R6 TH, puis douche puis restau avec un collègue en mission près de chez moi, 3 pintes entrée plat dessert, call avec un client, journée finie à 14h30, 30m après avoir commencé.


Ils recrutent dans ta boite ?

----------


## Wedgge

Un Google doc pour les horaires : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...t#gid=47312932

Pour ce soir j'ai proposé aux alentours de 21h, demain samedi ce sera dans l'aprem/début de soirée ou plus tard, le dimanche ce sont les finales dans une vision optimiste. J'attend vos retours avant de réserver un créneau surtout vous deux Bishop et Sirtank, l'un taf l'autre à prévu quelque chose en soirée.

----------


## Redlight

Ca sent le bon gros fail cette cup, l'organisation de gitans  ::XD:: . Même pour la CPC cup on était mieux organisé et on ne l'a jamais terminée ...

----------


## Wedgge

Ouai un peu et c'est que pour R6 là. Sinon les manos me confirment que les matchs peuvent se dérouler toutes la journée pas seulement à partir de 21h30.

edit : Jazz nous inscris préventivement pour 22h30/23h sur le principe ça vous va?

----------


## mcgrill

> https://clips.twitch.tv/ElegantHappyMangoDatBoi


Haha putain j'adore toujours autant sa réaction.
Une bombe nucléaire se serait écrasé sur une capitale il aurait fait la même tête. Il est épique.

----------


## Frypolar

Nouvel article de blog : https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/e...m:154-76770-32

À la toute fin il est dit que le patch sera significativement plus gros sur PC. Ça va rager.

----------


## JazzMano

Qui est dispo à 22h30 pour faire le premier match du tournois ? 

- Jazz

----------


## Wedgge

On a une team Nofrag complète pour 23h30.

----------


## mcgrill

This will result in more accurately aligned points of movement in the face, and will result in less derpy Valkyrie faces.

 :;):

----------


## Typhonarick

Pour les matchs de demain, je peux essayer de venir l'après-midi si besoin. Mais je préférais le soir à partir de 20h30.

----------


## Wedgge

Oui on reporte y a pas un chat chez eux.

----------


## MrBishop

Des gens pour game sur R6 ? On est 3 avec Typho et un nouveau

----------


## Mizu

Négatif

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Nouvel article de blog : https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/e...m:154-76770-32
> 
> À la toute fin il est dit que le patch sera significativement plus gros sur PC. Ça va rager.


Oh yes, valkyrie. 

Voilà après ça je serai satisfait d'opération health, valk enfin bonne.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ils recrutent dans ta boite ?


C'est surtout que j'ai posé ma démission.

----------


## MrBishop

> Ca sent le bon gros fail cette cup, l'organisation de gitans . Même pour la CPC cup on était mieux organisé et on ne l'a jamais terminée ...


nan mais tellement quoi... On dirait un tournoi de Dofus qui a mal tourner

go se refaire un tournoi entre nous, je m'en chargerais à l'occasion, on fixera des matchs le Samedi & Dimanche, puis basta

----------


## SuicideSnake

Les nouveaux opérateurs auraient leaké.

----------


## Redlight

La soloQ en casual c'est devenue catastrophique.

----------


## Styxounet

> La soloQ en casual c'est devenue catastrophique.


Si tous les canards ne partaient pas vers PuBg aussi  :Emo:

----------


## Wedgge

Petit Hs les canards, la bêta/accès anticipé de Black Squad est disponible, c'est un fps plutôt nerveux d'après ce que j'en ai vu sur le Stream de kIXSTAR http://store.steampowered.com/app/550650/Black_Squad/ . C'est gratuit. 




> Battleye support, dedicated servers, great shooting mechanics and amazing netcode. Black Squad is a military first-person-shooter game using the Unreal Engine 3 to show realistic graphics and dynamic visuals. Absolutely no Pay-to-Win. Welcome to the best F2P shooter on the market.


Je n'ai pas vu de topic dédié pour le moment, si personne ne souhaite le créer je prendrai sans doute l'initiative de le faire après avoir testé le jeu.

----------


## Redlight

Ca me donne vraiment pas envie, on dirait un sous CS.

----------


## Wedgge

C'est clairement du CS mais en mieux semble t-il, c'est en tout cas très propre avec un gameplay plutôt léché.

----------


## schouffy

La fiche Steam fait vraiment pas rêver, mais si vous testez un de ces jours je me joindrai sans doute à vous.

----------


## Wedgge

Tiens du gameplay :

https://www.twitch.tv/videos/162696014

La fiche steam fait vraiment misérable oui.

----------


## schouffy

Meh.

----------


## Redlight

Hormsi Kix qui entretient la hype, ca ressemble à un énieme clone coréen de CS franchement. Je vois pas qu'est qu'il y a d’intéressant sur ce titre.

Et c'est un fan de warface (le jeu auquel il jouait avant R6).

----------


## Haelnak

> C'est clairement du CS mais en mieux semble t-il


 :ouaiouai:

----------


## Wedgge

Ouai bon, c'est rigolo mais clairement meh. Toute la nuance est dans le "semble t-il".

----------


## mcgrill

Les sons sont affreux...
La DA est vraiment pas géniale.

----------


## Styxounet

> Les sons sont affreux...
> La DA est vraiment pas géniale.


Clairement. Et puis j'ai l'impression que le jeu entier sort d'un générateur procédural  :^_^: 

Edit: manquait des mots...

----------


## mcgrill

> Clairement. Et puis j'ai l'impression que le jeu entier sort générateur procédural


Ah non mais les sons je m'en remet pas, ça me fait une sorte de fussoir...

----------


## n0ra

> ça me fait une sorte de fussoir...


On connait ses classiques  ::wub:: .

Sinon concernant Black Squad ... euh ... même Argo semble 100x supérieur et ce n'est vraiment pas un compliment  ::ninja:: .

----------


## JazzMano

> ça me fait une sorte de fussoir...


La MORT, POUR CETTE HOMME, COUPABLE DE PACTE, AVEC LE DIABLE !!!

----------


## n0ra

Alors ce match du tournoi NoFrag ( lolz ) ?

----------


## Wedgge

Non mais en fait c'est de la merde, faites comme pour le tournoi Nofrag oubliez que ça a existé.

----------


## MrBishop

me suis désinscrit aussi, c'est de la merde

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Ah merde, ça n'a pas eu lieu ou d'autres raisons? Allez dites nous.  :^_^:

----------


## MrBishop

Les inscriptions étaient fini à Jeudi 20h. Vendredi midi, on venait tout juste d'avoir le feu vert et THE info de l'année : "rendez vous sur le Discord à 21h-21h30"

Aucune organisation, il y a des créneaux horaires, chacun s'inscrit comme il veut. Tant qu'il y a une équipe de 5 de chaque côté. Sauf que les créneaux horaires, on les a eu au dernier moment.

Aucun message de leur organisation, ni un post sur nofrag rien... Les participants doivent s'organiser entre eux (lulz ?) sauf que c'est un merdier sans nom, un jour tu peux te retrouver dans une équipe de 5 avec des pelos que tu connais même pas et le lendemain être dans une équipe de 5 avec tes canards. Ça dépend si toi et tes canards avaient sélectionner le même créneau horaire...

Du coup c'est un peu comme si tu commandais un Big Mac au McDo et que tu devais aller en cuisine le faire toi même : c'est pas à nous de le faire, en l’occurrence nous organiser nous même.

Moralité : j'ai préferer me casser. De toute façon on a fait 0 matchs à un jour de la fin du tournoi.  :ouaiouai:

----------


## n0ra



----------


## SuicideSnake

> 


Enfin un beau cosplay de ma waifu  ::wub::

----------


## Haelnak

Elle pose uniquement de dos pour bien mettre en valeur son cosplay d'ailleurs.

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Elle pose uniquement de dos pour bien mettre en valeur son cosplay d'ailleurs.


Y a une photo de face dans les commentaires.

----------


## Haelnak

::wub::

----------


## SuicideSnake

Meilleur design d'opérateur jamais  :Emo:

----------


## MrBishop

vous vous êtes trompés de topic nakaZZ & Snake, c'est pas ici Mass Effect Andromeda

 ::ninja::

----------


## Haelnak

Très drôle MRbIShOp.

----------


## MrBishop

:Fourbe:

----------


## n0ra

> Mass Effect Andromeda


C'est quoi ? une marque de shampoing ?

----------


## Redlight

> Ca sent le bon gros fail cette cup, l'organisation de gitans . Même pour la CPC cup on était mieux organisé et on ne l'a jamais terminée ...


 ::XD::

----------


## Styxounet

> Elle pose uniquement de dos pour bien mettre en valeur son cosplay d'ailleurs.


C'est rigolo de voir des femmes faire de l'auto sexisme  :^_^:

----------


## Wedgge

:Pouah:   ::O:

----------


## n0ra

[.twitter]Le code après Status/[/twitter] ( sans le point au début entre crochet )

A moins que tu avais la flemme  ::):

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> 


Un bel hommage à Fuze.

----------


## Wedgge

La dose de golerie mensuelle :

----------


## mcgrill

Quelqu'un a regardé la Pro League ? (les matchs reportés entre Penta vs ENCE, et Supremacy vs Millenium)
Je m'attendais pas à ces résultats...

----------


## Kaelis

> Avez-vous vu la Pro League ? Les résultats vont vous étonner !


oké  :tired:

----------


## Redlight

Ubi à l'instant :




> Oh au faite on test les nouveaux serveur sur le TTS dans 2 heureus !


 :Facepalm:

----------


## Frypolar

Et pendant 3h45 ? :sifflle:

----------


## Redlight

Les chibis vont couter 20€ l'unité

----------


## n0ra

> Les chibis vont couter 20€ l'unité


M4EN FOUS

----------


## Redlight

Le TTS fermera vendredi comme prévu  :Facepalm:

----------


## n0ra



----------


## Redlight

Smoke est vraiment trop classe.

----------


## Haelnak

IQ et Montagne sont sympas aussi.

----------


## n0ra

Smoke > Ash > IQ

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Les Chibis commencent à être disponibles en préco.

Sincèrement, faites vite. Ça va partir comme des petits pains.

----------


## n0ra

Allez hop, les 5 d'un coup ...  ::ninja::  

Les coupons de réductions Uplay ne fonctionnent pas pour info.

----------


## SuicideSnake

IQ  :Bave: 

Le prix fait super mal au cul par contre  :Sweat:

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Allez hop, les 5 d'un coup ...  
> 
> Les coupons de réductions Uplay ne fonctionnent pas pour info.


T'es sûr pour les points upliay parceque c'est indiqué sur la fiche des figurines qu'on peut les utiliser

Edit : Ah, ça doit pas être valable parcequ'il y a la promo 5 achetés, un offert qui s'applique.
Le code Club Ubi doit fonctionner si on en prend moins de 5

----------


## n0ra

> T'es sûr pour les points upliay parceque c'est indiqué sur la fiche des figurines qu'on peut les utiliser


Bah quand j'ai essayé oui, ça m'a clairement indiqué en rouge que le coupon n'était pas valide avec cette commande ... et en fait comme un gros gland je viens de m'apercevoir que quand j'ai copié/collé ça a ajouté des lettres de je ne sais où ...
C'est trop tard et puis c'est pas bien grave, j'avais 20€ qui traînaient sur mon PayPal  ::ninja:: . Le tout 57€ et quelques miettes.

Donc voilà, un coupon pour celui qui veut  :;):  CLUB-Y2M7-PXLO-HKMM-97QZ

( c'est bien cumulable, certifié par Twitter  ::P:  )

----------


## Barbe Rousse

57€ et quelques miettes sans compter tes 20€ Paypal ?
Parceque je suis à 63.96 EUR avec la promo 5 commandés, 4 payés et le code Club Ubi de 20%

----------


## n0ra

> 57€ et quelques miettes sans compter tes 20€ Paypal ?
> Parceque je suis à 63.96 EUR avec la promo 5 commandés, 4 payés et le code Club Ubi de 20%


4 payés 1 offert, avec les 20€ PayPal et frais de port offert mais sans le code promo.

----------


## Redlight

J'ai pris Smoke, 8€ de fdp c'est beaucoup

----------


## AgentDerf

Cool! Et hop! Montage et IQ!

Tiens des moments WTF :

----------


## Barbe Rousse

C'est indiqué sortie le 07 octobre. J'espère que c'est une date officielle.
Pas comme la roadmap de l'Operation Health

----------


## mcgrill

Marrant montagne est "en stock".



J'ai craqué je me suis pris Ash Smoke et Montagne évidemment.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> oké


WTF ???
Je voulais pas spoiler sur le forum au cas où. On se fait bannir facilement ici.

----------


## Shep1

> WTF ???
> Je voulais pas spoiler sur le forum au cas où. On se fait bannir facilement ici.


Oui d'ailleurs ton compte est bon. On a appelé la police du skill, et ils ont un dossier long comme ma liste de défaite en ranked sur toi. Rend toi et on sera clément.  :tired:

----------


## Saeko

> Le prix fait super mal au cul par contre


Ouais ben c'est déjà autre chose que ces figurines "Pop" de merde! 


 ::wub::

----------


## mcgrill

> Oui d'ailleurs ton compte est bon. On a appelé la police du skill, et ils ont un dossier long comme ma liste de défaite en ranked sur toi. Rend toi et on sera clément.


Je suis fait !!  ::unsure:: 
Qui m'a balancé ?

----------


## Wedgge

On a un portrait robot du suspect, rien de concluant malheureusement :

----------


## mcgrill

C'est la soeur de wedge ?
Putain Shep est sur le coup !

----------


## schouffy

Putain j'ai toujours cru que c'était un mec sur ton avatar.

----------


## Wedgge

> Putain j'ai toujours cru que c'était un mec sur ton avatar.


 :OO:

----------


## AgentDerf

C'est dommage qu'il ai pas fait des Chibbi Twitch ou Valkyrie. Et pour le coup je trouve le smoke super moche.
Bon après ils ont fait 1 par nationalité pour pas faire de jaloux, mais bon une 2ieme fournée je serai pas contre.

Il avait pas sortie d'autre opérateur Chibbi dans d'autre pays?

Edit : Genre il y a tout ça de possible

----------


## ElviejoDragon

Sur le store ça dit "*Première* collection de 5 chibis, un pour chacune des unités antiterroristes originales".
Bon ça ne veut pas nécessairement dire qu'il y aura tout le monde, mais il est possible qu'ils fassent aussi les autres.

----------


## Redlight

Lol un pro vient de lacher que le prochain correctif de lumière, bah ca ne patchera que Café  ::XD:: .

J'espère qu'il a mal compris.

----------


## Wedgge

C'est Liven  ::trollface:: ?

----------


## Kaelis

Il me semble que ça avait déjà été relayé par un canard ici mais si jamais : https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/e...n-and-lighting

C'est Kafe Dostoyevsky qui y passe en prem's. Le reste doit être fini pendant 2018.

----------


## Redlight

Je savais pour les textures mais je pensais que la luminosité serait réglé sur toutes les maps lol.

----------


## Kaelis

Du coup t'avais probablement juste : les deux sont séparés (de mémoire c'était tout ensemble). Dans l'article c'est bien les textures pour Kafe d'abord, mais rien de daté ou autre pour la lumière.

Pour les effets de lumière ça n'est pas aussi clair que ce que je pensais  :tired:

----------


## Shep1

> Pour les effets de lumière ça n'est pas aussi clair que ce que je pensais


C'est bien ce qu'on reproche au jeu  :tired:

----------


## mcgrill

> C'est bien ce qu'on reproche au jeu

----------


## Styxounet

Le matchmaking qui ne fonctionne encore pas. J'enrage.

----------


## MrBishop

Les vrais savent ahahahah



Et toi t'es là en mode "YES ! DTC Thermite  :Fourbe:  "

----------


## n0ra



----------


## SuicideSnake

J'ai débloqué le skin Overlord pour Valkyrie.

Qu'est ce que c'est que cette horreur ? C'est un stagiaire qui a fait le design, c'est pas possible  :Gerbe:

----------


## Redlight

Skin elite Pulse j'imagine. La célébration est ridicule. Grosse ref à Taxi driver

----------


## n0ra

> Skin elite Pulse j'imagine. La célébration est ridicule. Grosse ref à Taxi driver
> 
> http://www.surlmag.fr/wp-content/upl..._id_635684.jpg


Je crois qu'il parlait du skin de Valk, enfin je crois.

----------


## Styxounet

> 


C'est tellement important et nécessaire, quelle qualité de suivit !!

----------


## MrBishop

Sur la tête d'un canard laqué, il est pour moi celui là  :Vibre:

----------


## mcgrill

> Sur la tête d'un canard laqué, il est pour moi celui là


T'es vraiment une fashion victim, petite biatch !

----------


## Shep1

Un sondage sur les opérateurs :

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1F...SxU5g/viewform

Les résultats :

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1F.../viewanalytics


Les résultats du même sondage mais pour la 2.1.2 (velvet shell) :

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...#gid=717289523


TLDR :

Les perso pétés sont Ash et Jager en attaque et défense respectivement. Leur perception comme perso pétés s'est amplifié depuis VS.
Les perso nazes sont aussi toujours les même, mais la distribution à évoluée :
En attaque : le combo blitz IQ et capitao qui s'ajoute à la partie (certainement un contre coup de la perte de sa frag)
en def : toujours le même combo perdant Kapkan Tatakaka et castle

En guise de conclusion : la proportion de joueurs trouvant le jeu équilibré est globalement en baisse mais le jeu reste du point du vu des joueur "bien mais des améliorations peuvent être faites".

----------


## schouffy

Pourquoi Jäger est passé "strongest defender" ? Ils l'ont buff en quoi ?

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Son arme qui est énorme pour qui sait s'en servir

----------


## Shep1

> Pourquoi Jäger est passé "strongest defender" ? Ils l'ont buff en quoi ?


Bon flingue, gadget qui a été buffé en le corrigeant (les ADS ne tirent plus simultanément sur le même projectile, tu peux donc les placer les uns à côté des autres sans problème).

Tiens, vous pouvez répondre aux questions suivantes directement dans le topic ?

- Opérateur attaque favori
- Opérateur défense favori

- Opérateur attaque le plus faible
- Opérateur défense le plus faible

- Opérateur attaque le plus pété
- Opérateur défense le plus pété

Je commence :

- Hibana
- Echo

- IQ
- Tachanka

- Ash
- Jager

----------


## MrBishop

> Son arme qui est énorme pour qui sait s'en servir


Tellement, un Jager aussi bien utiliser que Serenity à l'époque, tu vois flou direct. Quand tu vois ce que Jazz peut faire avec avec un viseur point rouge, j'imagine même pas les mecs en Pro League..
Le seul point faible que je lui trouve, c'est qu'elle a pas mal de recul et qu'elle est pas très précise à distance. Mais sinon c'est tout...




> - Opérateur attaque favori : Twitch
> Pourquoi => Famas très polyvalent et qui s'adapte vite à toutes les situations, cadence vite et n'a pas beaucoup de recul. Ces 2 drones depuis le buff, si on joue malin, permet de rendre l'équipe adverse quasi "aveugle" dès la phase de préparation. En revanche, il faut connaitre le jeu presque par coeur car il faut connaitre l'emplacement des caméras... Permet aussi de faire diversion face à un mec qui tient un angle, le taser et en profiter pour le push tandis qu'il fuit ou détruit le drone (true story).
> Twitch peut servir de support, d'assaut ou clutcher, ce qui est vraiment aider par ses drones qui maintenant ne font plus aucun bruit (souvent le mec ne se doute pas que le drone bouge autour de lui et qu'on l'observe).
> 
> - Opérateur défense favori : Pulse
> P = > Je le joue depuis un moment maintenant et je m'inspire beaucoup de Sergio (pompe principalement). Il permet de faire des kills rapidement en faisant des sorties, récolte l'info, peut C4 un mec par en dessous...
> Seul problème, c'est qu'il faut beaucoup beaucoup de mind gaming (à comprendre par là, deviner ce que va faire l'autre). Un mec statique à côté d'une fenêtre, c'est louche,  il a forcément poser une claymore sous la fenêtre... Un gars que tu pulse à distance, c'est qu'il tient forcément la ligne (puis ça serait con de le tenter au pompe). Pleins de petits trucs comme ça que j'ai appris sur le tas et en jouant.
> 
> - Opérateur attaque le plus faible : Buck
> ...

----------


## schouffy

> Son arme qui est énorme pour qui sait s'en servir


Elle a pas trop changé entre les deux sondages non ?
Je demande pas pourquoi Jäger est bien, mais pourquoi sa perception a changé entre les deux sondages.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Ah, j'ai pas regardé la V1 en fait donc j'ai pas vu qui était l'opérateur de défense OP. Et j'arrive pas à ouvrir le fichier sur mon téléphone

----------


## schouffy

Non pardon, c'est moi qui ai mal vu. J'ai comparé "strongest" de 2.2 avec "favorite" de 2.1
Jäger est bien considéré fort depuis le début.

----------


## Shep1

> Elle a pas trop changé entre les deux sondages non ?
> Je demande pas pourquoi Jäger est bien, mais pourquoi sa perception a changé entre les deux sondages.


La perception a évoluée mais je pense que déjà à l'époque il était craqué. Cependant d'autres personnages défense ont été nerfé, ce qui a laissé la place à Jager en tant que meilleur défenseur presque par défaut. Je pense pas que Jager soit craqué, mais qu'il soit le meilleur oui.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Tiens, vous pouvez répondre aux questions suivantes directement dans le topic ?
> 
> - Opérateur attaque favori
> - Opérateur défense favori
> 
> Je commence :
> 
> - Hibana
> - Echo


Weaboo

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Non pardon, c'est moi qui ai mal vu. J'ai comparé "strongest" de 2.2 avec "favorite" de 2.1
> Jäger est bien considéré fort depuis le début.


T'as, aussi le fait de sa vitesse, les gens s'en sont peut être rendu compte, et de la possibilité d'abus en full peek avec un ping maitrisé.
Et faut dire que sur le reddit, t'as plein de posts/mèmes dessus et une certaines mode à basher ash/jagger car rapides, bien dotés en armes, et du coup ça donne lieu à des spawnkills/peeks et à des rushs de la mort, ce qui est vu par une bonne partie de la comu reddit comme le cancer de ce jeu, qui transforme ce shooter stratégique en twitch shooter.
Un effet de mode et de groupe je dirai.

----------


## Wedgge

> Un sondage sur les opérateurs :
> 
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1F...SxU5g/viewform
> 
> Les résultats :
> 
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1F.../viewanalytics
> 
> 
> ...


Bordel ils sortent leur sondage piles poil quand je pars 3 jours en rando hardcore dans la montagne ces bâtards. 

Opérateur favori attaque : Tatcher, meilleur support possible en attaque, il bénéficie d'armes vraiment puissantes (même si le top serait qu'il dispose de la SMG11), son gadget reste primordial même sans Thermite, en revanche si il meurt c'est la baise. 
Opérateur défense favori : Smoke, opérateur extrêmement polyvalent et mobile qui peut à tout instant basculer entre un jeu au profil agressif grâce à ces excellentes armes ou à l'inverse défendre une voie d'accès/objectif de la manière la plus efficace qui soit. 

Opérateur attaque le plus faible : Capitao, son arme principale a trop de recul et plus assez de patate, le fait que les dev lui aient retiré ses grenades en plus d'être un perso léger le rend à mon avis beaucoup trop vulnérable. 
Opérateur défense le plus faible : Mute, son arme principale manque vraiment de puissance en comparaison de ses collègues, son arme secondaire est anecdotique, et si son gadget reste très efficace il est néanmoins très mal pourvu en équipement ce qui fait de lui un perso peu mobile. (J'ignore Tatchanka dans la mesure où ça me parait plus pertinent de mettre en lumière les faiblesses d'un "véritable" opérateur). 

Opérateur attaque le plus pété : Ash, hitbox et armes pétés, elle mets 100 mètre à IQ en 10 sec. 
Opérateur défense le plus pété : Caveira, encore plus rapide que Ash, son flingue fait beaucoup trop mal compte tenu du nombre de balles dans un chargeur. 
Jäger ou KRÜGHER dans le milieu est juste parfaitement équilibré. 

Ce n'est que mon avis  ::siffle:: .

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Bon flingue, gadget qui a été buffé en le corrigeant (les ADS ne tirent plus simultanément sur le même projectile, tu peux donc les placer les uns à côté des autres sans problème).
> 
> Tiens, vous pouvez répondre aux questions suivantes directement dans le topic ?
> 
> - Opérateur attaque favori
> - Opérateur défense favori
> 
> - Opérateur attaque le plus faible
> - Opérateur défense le plus faible
> ...


- IQ
- Frost (ou Caveira)

- Blitz
- Tachanka

- Ash
- Jäger

----------


## Wedgge

> Nettoyage de données – Saison 3 : taille des patchs et pack de textures HD
> 04/08/2017 09:00 
> 
> Aujourd'hui, nous vous parlerons de la manière dont nous avons affiné notre processus de patchs, des éléments qui permettent la création d'un patch, des améliorations que vous pourrez découvrir, de l'optimisation des packs de textures HD et nous vous expliquerons pourquoi le patch Y2S3.0 sera plus conséquent que d'habitude.
> Taille du patch Y2S3.0
> Avec le patch Y2S3.0, nous apporterons des changements sur la manière dont nos données sont organisées, ainsi que sur la manière dont nous progressons pour générer nos patchs. Vous trouverez plus d'informations ci-dessous concernant ce que nous faisons exactement et pourquoi nous le faisons. Tout d'abord, jetons un coup d'œil à la taille du prochain patch, par plateforme :
> 
> 
> *La taille des patchs est une estimation, sujette à modifications.
> ...

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Et l'Operation Health ?

----------


## Shep1

> Et l'Operation Health ?


L'opération quoi ?  ::ninja::

----------


## SuicideSnake

Opération Pif, c'est ça qu'il voulait dire  ::trollface::

----------


## n0ra



----------


## Redlight

Des emplacements de cam complétement pété qui me font penser que les maps on vraiment été mal conçues.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

C'est pas des emplacements pétés, c'est du bug exploit.
Le mec a dû passer un temps fou pour trouver 6 bugs. Si tu joues normalement, c'est pas un truc auquel tu penses. Et Ubi n'y a apparemment pas pensé non plus.
Il y a des trucs bien plus important à corriger

----------


## Redlight

Si si, faire des trous dans les murs, sols ça arrive souvent avec Valkyrie pour planquer sa caméra. Moi même j'ai trouver un bug tout seul sur café. Il y a énormément d'objet, qui après avoir encaissé un coup de mêlée, n'ont plus de hitbox mais sont toujours représenté, si bien que tu peux lancer ta caméra dedans qui pourra voir au travers (pot de peinture, bouilloire, lampes etc...). Et je cherchais pas un bug juste un emplacement dans la salle piano.

Et comme je le dis c'est un soucis de conception. Le problème c'est que s'ils y ne reprennent pas entièrement la façon dont ils ont conçus les map on continuera à trouver ce genre de bug ou des mur "one-way", un peu partout. Ca doit pas être difficile de prévoir un meuble avec son propre plancher (ou des textures double sens) ou une poutre pleine (ou fermée).

Le soucis c'est qu'il n'arrive déjà pas à régler les soucis important donc bon la liste continue juste de s'allonger  ::XD::

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Qu'ils s'intéressent aussi aux plafonds qui empêchent le drone d'écho de se stabiliser. Ça me gène plus que ces cam de valk

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Moi même j'ai trouver un bug tout seul sur café. Il y a énormément d'objet, qui après avoir encaissé un coup de mêlée, n'ont plus de hitbox mais sont toujours représenté, si bien que tu peux lancer ta caméra dedans qui pourra voir au travers (pot de peinture, bouilloire, lampes etc...). Et je cherchais pas un bug juste un emplacement dans la salle piano.


Ouais le coup des pots de peinture c'est assez connu, dans le workshop sur house par exemple, je pensais avoir vu ça sur le fofo, ça devait être reddit. Mais effectivement, pas mal d'exploit partout.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Des emplacements de cam complétement pété qui me font penser que les maps on vraiment été mal conçues.


Il n'a qu'à aussi parler de poser une cam dans back alley de bank "once again the cam is not visible". Ce genre de vidéo, je suis pas sur que ça aide vraiment à la santé du jeu, à la rigueur, il la fait et l'envoie à Ubi, mais la partager pour faire des vues et de la youtube money, c'est très limite.

----------


## Redlight

D'ailleurs la fameuse caméra de bank peut être détruite avec une batterie dans un barbelé peu importe où dans la map^^

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> D'ailleurs la fameuse caméra de bank peut être détruite avec une batterie dans un barbelé peu importe où dans la map^^


Dommage que ça soit pas avec un truc de l'équipe qui attaque, ça marche pas avec un EMP n'importe où sur la map ?
J'avais vu une vidéo où IQ pouvait la détruire juste après qu'elle soit lancée en tirant "dessus" mais c'était pas du 100% et après quelques secondes c'est mort.

----------


## Styxounet

> Des emplacements de cam complétement pété qui me font penser que les maps on vraiment été mal conçues.


Tout simplement de l'exploit.

----------


## Redlight

Perso en ce moment j'ai beaucoup de mal à jouer à R6. La casual me saoul complètement entre les parties rejoint en cours, le match qui ne ressemble plus à rien (tk, leave etc...) et les bombes sites complètement déséquilibrés. Et le ranked où en soloQ c'est un peu trop la loterie comme lorsque tu tombes avec 4 randoms contre une full premade et le niveau aléatoire de tes coéquipers. Ou lorsque tu pars à 5, bah le jeu décide aléatoirement si tu touches ou pas et la prise de risque est puni par les différents bug.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Perso en ce moment j'ai beaucoup de mal à jouer à R6. La casual me saoul complètement entre les parties rejoint en cours, le match qui ne ressemble plus à rien (tk, leave etc...) et les bombes sites complètement déséquilibrés. Et le ranked où en soloQ c'est un peu trop la loterie comme lorsque tu tombes avec 4 randoms contre une full premade et le niveau aléatoire de tes coéquipers. Ou lorsque tu pars à 5, bah le jeu décide aléatoirement si tu touches ou pas et la prise de risque est puni par les différents bug.


T'aimes plus le canard c'est ça ?

----------


## Redlight

Hein ?

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Hein ?


Tu parles de solo ranked et de casu rejoints en cours, c'est donc que t'es solo sans canards, d'où ma question  :Emo: 

Mais je te rejoins sur la lassitude, je pense qu'il y a aussi le fait que ça fait pas mal de temps qu'il n'y a pas eu de content d'ajouté, et ça doit peser dans la balance, même inconsciemment. Et puis les bugs etc...

----------


## Wedgge

Il va falloir rapidement résoudre le glitch complètement pété de la valky cam sur banque parce que en l'état c'est pire qu'injouable, deux rank d'affilées sur cette map à être ping chaque secondes aussi bien à l'extérieur qu'a l'intérieur  ::|: . C'est impensable que ce type de bug soit encore présent sur le jeu est pas corrigé dans les heures qui suivent.

----------


## Redlight

> Il va falloir rapidement résoudre le glitch complètement pété de la valky cam sur banque parce que en l'état c'est pire qu'injouable, deux rank d'affilées sur cette map à être ping chaque secondes aussi bien à l'extérieur qu'a l'intérieur . C'est impensable que ce type de bug soit encore présent sur le jeu est pas corrigé dans les heures qui suivent.


Et ouais Ubi qui laisse un bug qui péte completement une carte pendant plusieurs semaines durant l'OP Health, où ils sont sensé se concentré sur la santé du jeu  ::XD:: . C'est tellement ironique et représentatif des problèmes d'Ubi...

----------


## ElviejoDragon

Et le glitch du doc il y est toujours ?

----------


## Redlight

Lol le même glitch de Valkyrie sur banque existe sur maison  ::XD::

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

>3 wins BOPE en TH
Chouette ça change.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Lol le même glitch de Valkyrie sur banque existe sur maison


Où ça ? (c'est pour un ami)

----------


## Kaelis

Ton pote qui truande sur le ping là ?  :tired:

----------


## Barbe Rousse

On m'appelle ? En plus je truande pas, je me suis renseigné

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Ton pote qui truande sur le ping là ?


Ouais c'était un pote de Barbe ça. Mais ouais c'est peut être le même.
Non en vrai ça permet de savoir où elle va possiblement sortir pour pouvoir essayer de contrer ça.

----------


## Redlight

> Ouais c'était un pote de Barbe ça. Mais ouais c'est peut être le même.
> Non en vrai ça permet de savoir où elle va possiblement sortir pour pouvoir essayer de contrer ça.


Elle ne sort pas donc pas de contre possible

----------


## Redlight

Le patch note : https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/e...22-patch-notes

C'est officiel ils sont dans les choux  ::XD::  !




> FEATURES DEPLOYING *AFTER 2.2.2 AND DURING SEASON 3*
> 
> *Upgraded Servers*
> 
> *Peer to Peer Removal*


Quel bandes de tocards


Ah et puis ils te sortent ça vite fait :




> FIXED – Laser sights reduce the pellet spread of Shotguns.


Petit plus : l'onglet challenge a disparu cette semaine  ::XD::

----------


## schouffy

"FIXED – Players are able to place Valkyrie’s Black Eye cameras in a location that provides visibility of the entire Bank map."

Au moins..

----------


## Redlight

> "FIXED – Players are able to place Valkyrie’s Black Eye cameras in a location that provides visibility of the entire Bank map."
> 
> Au moins..


Reste plus qu'a attendre un mois pour Maison maintenant ^^

----------


## schouffy

Personne joue ce soir ?  :Mellow2:

----------


## MrBishop

Qui pour game ce soir ? Y a Eye, Wedgge et moi

----------


## Wedgge

> Personne joue ce soir ?


 :Angry:

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Envoyé par schouffy
> 
> 
> Personne joue ce soir ?


 ::rolleyes::

----------


## Redlight

Roh putain le déferlement de commentaire négatif sur le patch notes sur reddit  ::XD:: . Ils sont entrain de tout foiré avec le OP Health et les avis encore plus mauvais qu'il y a 3 mois...

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Si le changement de serveur change vraiment quelque-chose, on aura au moins gagné ça. Mais déjà, niveau ping, sur le TTS, ça ne changeait rien pour moi.

----------


## mcgrill

Le ping n'est pas significatif, l'expérience utilisateur l'est.
Si le ping ne change pas mais que le hit rate, l'équilibrage dans les combats (bye bye jte peek tu me vois pas) sont enfin de la partie, le jeu sera bien plus agréable.

----------


## Redlight

Ce n'est pas prévu d'améliorer le lag compensation donc vous le peek advantage restera dans le jeu.

----------


## Voodoonice

C'est à quelle heure cette mise à jour ?

----------


## Kaelis

J'ai rien suivi : c'est le gros patch de l'étape 2 de l'opération Health ?

----------


## Redlight

C'est un petit patch rien de plus.

----------


## Kaelis

J'retourne attendre fin août dans ma grotte alors  ::ninja::

----------


## Frypolar

> J'ai rien suivi : c'est le gros patch de l'étape 2 de l'opération Health ?
> 
> http://blog.ubi.com/app/uploads/2017...pillars_vf.png


D’après le déroulement des saisons précédentes c’est censé être le dernier patch de la saison donc le dernier patch d’_Operation Health_. C’était bien hein ?

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Le déploiement de l'opération Health continue en saison 3. C'est pas ce qu'ils ont annoncé sur Reddit ?

----------


## Redlight

C'est là où c'est des filous Ubi. Parce qu'il t'annonce qu'en fait le dernier patch d'OH c'est celui qui lancera la saison d'Hong Kong donc le 2.3.0. Ce qui est complètement con.
Et il y a certains qui croient sincèrement sur reddit que le roadmap va être respecter et que les 80% du taff qu'il reste à faire vont sortir d'ici 20 jours  ::XD:: .

Perso j'ai peu d'espoir dans les nouveaux serveur, passer de 50 à 60 tickrates c'est pas folichon et les retours ont été mitigés sur le TTS.

----------


## Kaelis

> Le déploiement de l'opération Health continue en saison 3. C'est pas ce qu'ils ont annoncé sur Reddit ?


Pour améliorer les serveurs (?) ça va continuer en saison 3 de ce que j'ai lu (quelqu'un l'a posté plus tôt).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> D’après le déroulement des saisons précédentes c’est censé être le dernier patch de la saison donc le dernier patch d’_Operation Health_. C’était bien hein ?


Awai c'était super.

Ce que je crains c'est de m'y remettre après trois mois de maintenance et de ne pas voir la différence. Autant les bugs en tout genre je me leurre pas, il y en aura toujours des nouveaux donc même une "Operation Health" ne sera pas à la hauteur pour ça (et ça va leur retomber direct sur le coin de la tronche, "pourquoi il y a ces bugs, il vient d'y avoir l'OP Health ? En plus il est connu depuis longtemps"). Mais si le matchmaking est encore à la rue ou si les serveurs déconnent alors là je pigerai pas.

Au moins ça m'aura donné du temps pour jouer à d'autres jeux  ::ninja::

----------


## Shep1

> D’après le déroulement des saisons précédentes c’est censé être le dernier patch de la saison donc le dernier patch d’_Operation Health_. C’était bien hein ?


Les alpha packs  :Bave:

----------


## Frypolar

> Le déploiement de l'opération Health continue en saison 3. C'est pas ce qu'ils ont annoncé sur Reddit ?


Pour chaque début de saison on a un gros patch qui ajoute du contenu et corrige des trucs. Tout ce boulot est forcément fait avant, notamment durant la saison précédente. Le rythme c’est 3 mois de boulot -> gros patch avec contenu supplémentaire.

Donc cette année, première saison on a deux opérateurs, une map et compagnie comme d’habitude. Après ce premier patch le studio est censé bosser sur la suite pendant 3 mois. Au bout de 3 mois Ubi nous dit « lolno, on va faire l’Operation Health et corriger plein de trucs au cours de la saison ». Encore 3 mois plus tard, on a eu quasiment rien et là ils nous disent « tkt, l’Operation Health arrive avec la nouvelle saison ».

Déjà, qu’est-ce qu’ils ont fait durant les 3 mois de la première saison (à part péter Glaz) ? Ensuite, s’ils ont passé les 3 mois de la saison à corriger des trucs, comment ont ils pu en plus bosser sur le nouveau contenu ?

----------


## Redlight

Il devrait peut être songer à passer sur des périodes de 4 mois au lieu de 3, ça ferait 3 saisons au lieu de 4. Car ça donne l'impression que ça va trop vite pour eux. Ils n'arrivent pas à corriger leur jeu, à peine il règle un truc qu'une nouvelle implémentation vient tout péter et ç'est une fournée de nouveau bug qui arrive.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Ah mais je les défends pas frypo, au contraire.
Ils ont pas réussi à faire ce qu'ils voulaient pendant la saison 2 donc ils vont continuer pendant la saison 3 ce qu'ils ont/auraient dû commencer à la saison 1

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Tfaçon bolloré va les racheter et il n'y aura pas de saison 3, mais un R6 siège 2 et un nouveau tous les ans comme fifa. Aussi buggé qu'un assassin's creed, avec plein de DLC genre maps et persos, uniquement payable en euro.

----------


## mcgrill

> Pour chaque début de saison on a un gros patch qui ajoute du contenu et corrige des trucs. Tout ce boulot est forcément fait avant, notamment durant la saison précédente. Le rythme c’est 3 mois de boulot -> gros patch avec contenu supplémentaire.
> 
> Donc cette année, première saison on a deux opérateurs, une map et compagnie comme d’habitude. Après ce premier patch le studio est censé bosser sur la suite pendant 3 mois. Au bout de 3 mois Ubi nous dit « lolno, on va faire l’Operation Health et corriger plein de trucs au cours de la saison ». Encore 3 mois plus tard, on a eu quasiment rien et là ils nous disent « tkt, l’Operation Health arrive avec la nouvelle saison ».
> 
> Déjà, qu’est-ce qu’ils ont fait durant les 3 mois de la première saison (à part péter Glaz) ? Ensuite, s’ils ont passé les 3 mois de la saison à corriger des trucs, comment ont ils pu en plus bosser sur le nouveau contenu ?



Le pire c'est qu'on le répète tous, donc on le ressent tous de la même manière.
Comment ils ont cru pouvoir s'en tirer comme ça.
Le contenu de Health était anémique.

C'est con mais les skins de saisons, le charm ils auraient du le filer day1 de health. Les packs aussi.
Au moins on aurait eu l'impression qu'ils avaient bossé sur un truc pendant la saison 1.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Ils ont même réussi à casser les rewards avec ce nouveau patch... Quand on lance le jeu on reçoit un alpha pack, et des charms "Invitational Pro" mais en fait non, rien.
Et on a plus son niveau de joueur affiché. Retour à 0

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Ah bah j'allais en parler.
#NeverTestYourCode #OperationHealth

----------


## n0ra

En tout cas le jeu a un nouveau slogan "Here to stay" parce qu'il y a 20 millions de comptes enregistrés et que le jeu accueille un peu plus de 2 millions de joueurs par jour.

http://www.pcgamer.com/rainbow-six-s...tered-players/

----------


## SuicideSnake

C'est la meilleure màj qu'ils aient pu faire, c'est formidable !  :Bave: 

Le seul truc que j'ai bien reçu, c'est le charm de Operation Pif.

----------


## n0ra



----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> 


Mais quels nouveaux bugs nous préparent-ils ?

----------


## Wedgge

Une bonne strat avec Mira pour défendre le serveur sur Avion :

----------


## n0ra



----------


## Redlight

> Une bonne strat avec Mira pour défendre le serveur sur Avion :


Mouais ça sert à défendre le pire bombe site donc bon, a moins d'être obligé...

----------


## n0ra

D'après les rumeurs de traductions ( à propos du tweet que j'ai posté avec l'image plus haut )  ça parle de "Theme Park" ou "Ocean Park".

----------


## MrBishop

Perso je le savais déjà que ça allait être un parc d'attractions  ::happy2::  . Via les fichiers qui avaient été leak y a quelques mois en même temps que le nom Carltrop, Dazzler, etc...




> Une bonne strat avec Mira pour défendre le serveur sur Avion :


Je l'ai vu aussi ! C'est pas mal en plus. Après ça nécessite d'être 2 vu que sinon Mira a pas assez de renforcements et donc délaisser une partie du renforcement sur les bombes... Puis les 2 mecs serveurs qui étaient avec Macie, qui se font entry kill en mode "J'ai été trop greedy" ou "j'ai couru comme une vache sans faire attention au rush trappe serveur", c'est assez facepalm ahah
Toujours faire attention au rush, toujours, toujours.

----------


## mcgrill

Ce qui est logique quand on lit le bouquin.
Il manque le parc!!!  :Bave: 

Poste de snipe sur les montagne russe !  :Bave: 
Avec des enfants pris en otage!

----------


## n0ra

> Perso je le savais déjà que ça allait être un parc d'attractions  . Via les fichiers qui avaient été leak y a quelques mois en même temps que le nom Carltrop, Dazzler, etc...


Gna gna gna  ::ninja::

----------


## MrBishop

:Coucou:

----------


## Wedgge

> Perso je le savais déjà que ça allait être un parc d'attractions  . Via les fichiers qui avaient été leak y a quelques mois en même temps que le nom Carltrop, Dazzler, etc...
> 
> 
> 
> Je l'ai vu aussi ! C'est pas mal en plus. Après ça nécessite d'être 2 vu que sinon Mira a pas assez de renforcements et donc délaisser une partie du renforcement sur les bombes... Puis les 2 mecs serveurs qui étaient avec Macie, qui se font entry kill en mode "J'ai été trop greedy" ou "j'ai couru comme une vache sans faire attention au rush trappe serveur", c'est assez facepalm ahah
> Toujours faire attention au rush, toujours, toujours.


De base faut être deux pour tenir les serveurs donc ça me choque pas d'autant plus que les rotations sont à portée de main, sympa à jouer en tous cas, il ya moyen de vraiment faire chier n'importe quel manos qui tente le cockpit. Miskine la strat comme diraient certains  ::trollface:: .

----------


## Shep1

> Ce qui est logique quand on lit le bouquin.
> Il manque le parc!!! 
> 
> Poste de snipe sur les montagne russe ! 
> Avec des enfants pris en otage!


Le stade surtout. La scène finale  :Bave:

----------


## schouffy

Putain j'ai dû lire ça y'a 15 ans j'ai aucun souvenir. A part que Chavez était cheaté.
Y'a pas d'opérateur Chavez d'ailleurs  ::(:

----------


## Redlight

> Ils ont même réussi à casser les rewards avec ce nouveau patch... Quand on lance le jeu on reçoit un alpha pack, et des charms "Invitational Pro" mais en fait non, rien.
> Et on a plus son niveau de joueur affiché. Retour à 0


Si seulement ils avaient un TTS pour éviter ce genre de soucis...

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

La map a leak d'ailleurs.

http://imgur.com/a/W8Tfi

Je mets juste le lien pour ceux qui ne veulent pas le spoil. C'est un leak du tactical board, donc juste les plans.

----------


## Shep1

> Putain j'ai dû lire ça y'a 15 ans j'ai aucun souvenir. A part que Chavez était cheaté.
> Y'a pas d'opérateur Chavez d'ailleurs


Oui j'avais demandé sur les forums officiels pendant la bêta si ils pouvaient faire des opérateurs "Legacy" avec Chavez, Price, Loiselle, Weber et cie. Jamais eu de réponse à part un modo qui m'a dit que l'idée était cool.

----------


## Frypolar

> Si seulement ils avaient un TTS pour éviter ce genre de soucis...


Ah mais là c’est pas une question de TTS, c’est du test interne... Quand je vois les procédures dans ma boîte, Ubi fait vraiment amateur.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> D'après les rumeurs de traductions ( à propos du tweet que j'ai posté avec l'image plus haut )  ça parle de "Theme Park" ou "Ocean Park".


Moi j'ai une autre version de la trad :

----------


## Wedgge

> La map a leak d'ailleurs.
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/W8Tfi
> 
> Je mets juste le lien pour ceux qui ne veulent pas le spoil. C'est un leak du tactical board, donc juste les plans.


Il n'y a toujours pas de sous sol  :Boom:  :Boom:  §§

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Il n'y a toujours pas de sous sol  §§


Oui ça m'a étonné aussi, juste 2 niveaux, et le deuxième j'ai pas bien compris les zones rouges.

Et du coup dans la vidéo de Microwave, il a eu accès au tactical board avec la map avant que le leak soit fixed :


Et il y a 3 niveaux, -1,0,1 et 2, avec 2 le toit, et le -1 tout sombre avec rien. À voir donc s'il y avait quelque-chose qui a été retiré ou bien s'il y aura quelque-chose qui n'a pas encore été dessiné.

----------


## Redlight

Ce sont les planchers indestructibles.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Moi j'ai une autre version de la trad :
> 
> http://tof.cx/images/2017/08/10/7359...9f4b3764c3.jpg


Bon en cherchant comme un taré (à grands coups de google translate EN->CN et FR->CN), j'ai réussi à trouver les caractères chinois correspondants (pas sur pour le premier) et c'est :
遊樂園
Ce qui se traduit par "amusement park" en anglais d'après Google translate.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

On sent le mec qui est en fin de contrat au boulot

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> On sent le mec qui est en fin de contrat au boulot


La démission ça a du bon !

Mais le proxy de la boite est trop sévère, pas possible de se connecter aux services uplay, donc pas de R6 possible.

----------


## Redlight

> Bon en cherchant comme un taré (à grands coups de google translate EN->CN et FR->CN), j'ai réussi à trouver les caractères chinois correspondants (pas sur pour le premier) et c'est :
> 遊樂園
> Ce qui se traduit par "amusement park" en anglais d'après Google translate.


Ils l'ont trouvé sur reddit 5 min après que l'image ait été posté  :tired:

----------


## Kaelis

Il y aurait des gens qui savent lire le chinois sur le internet ?  ::o: 

Bel effort Eye, bel effort.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Ils l'ont trouvé sur reddit 5 min après que l'image ait été posté





> Il y aurait des gens qui savent lire le chinois sur le internet ? 
> 
> Bel effort Eye, bel effort.


J'ai trouvé que des "on m'a dit que ça voulait dire 'theme park'" et pas la transcription des caractères.
J'ai même trouvé un type qui balance ça : 游乐园 du chinois simplifié donc.
Mais c'est vrai quand cherchant j'ai trouvé un type qui a la "vraie" trad mais sans source ni rien :
https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...from_ubisofts/
Moi je fait mon travail sérieusement, en sourçant quoi, pas juste en rapportant des trucs rapportés.  ::'(:

----------


## schouffy

> La démission ça a du bon !
> 
> Mais le proxy de la boite est trop sévère, pas possible de se connecter aux services uplay, donc pas de R6 possible.


Prends un vpn ?

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Prends un vpn ?


Pas de GPU non plus et plus qu'un jour à tirer.

----------


## schouffy

Still worth it  :^_^:

----------


## Redlight

Ca tease 





L'opérateur du GROM, avec certainement un M4

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Ça tease 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L'opérateur du GROM, avec certainement un M4


AttaquantE alors et défenseur ?

----------


## mcgrill

> AttaquantE alors et défenseur ?


On a bien la HK416 sur Jager.
Ils pourraient très bien nous mettre un autre 5.56 en défense.

Mais le canon à l'air long sur le gif.

----------


## Shep1

> On a bien la HK416 sur Jager.
> Ils pourraient très bien nous mettre un autre 5.56 en défense.
> 
> Mais le canon à l'air long sur le gif.


Oui et ça peut être un fusil d'assaut sur base Armalite. Genre un M468 ou un autre armalite en 6.8 SPC. Voir un truc en 6.5 Grendel (plus utilisé pour la chasse à l'heure d'aujourd'hui).

----------


## SuicideSnake

J'espère tellement qu'il y aura un opérateur avec un octo-camo en capacité  :Mellow2:

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> J'espère tellement qu'il y aura un opérateur avec un octo-camo en capacité


Un genre de camouflage actif ?

Sinon le charm for honor :



C'est weekend gratuit, profitez-en.
Peut être que ceux qui y ont déjà joué n'ont pas besoin de faire ce weekend allez dans reward dans l'overlay uplay (sift + f2) et regardez si vous pouvez l'avoir.

----------


## SuicideSnake

Oui, comme Solid Snake dans MGS 4  :Mellow2:

----------


## n0ra

> Moi j'ai une autre version de la trad :
> 
> http://tof.cx/images/2017/08/10/7359...9f4b3764c3.jpg


 ::XD::  :tired:

----------


## MrBishop

des gens pour faire des games ? y a déjà Eye, JambonBeurreMan et moi

----------


## Barbe Rousse

J'arrive

----------


## Voodoonice

Je suis seul, je peux vous rejoindre ?

----------


## MrBishop

> Je suis seul, je peux vous rejoindre ?


yes

----------


## n0ra

La qualité du VOIP depuis la suppression du P2P  :;): 

Voilà.

----------


## Redlight

Ouais mais du coup t'entends encore vachement plus les gogols. Mais les voix sont super claires.

----------


## n0ra

[HS]

Le traitre ! ( FPS exceptionnel, jouissif et fun au passage )

----------


## ChaosNighT

Toujours aussi efficace l' "estimated wait time" ...

----------


## MrBishop

Nan mais soit pas de mauvaise foi aussi, ils se sont vachement améliorés sur le MM et personnellement en recherche de partie, le temps estimé a presque toujours été respecter de mon côté, même si c'est à 15 secondes près.

Il faut relancer la recherche quand c'est comme ça et savoir qu'en solo Q, t'as 100x plus de chances de rejoindre en cours de partie ou ne pas pouvoir rejoindre une partie pendant un moment car c'est un bordel sans fin en casual. Car oui, on parle du MM d'Ubisoft mais rarement des 100 000 000 de conn*rds qui ragequit à chaque fois dès qu'ils se font kill, du coup les joueurs qui sont en recherche de partie prennent la place de ceux là, puis qui quittent aussi à leur tour car la partie en est à 0-2 en arrivant / ont la flemme d'attendre / toute la team a leave etc. Ça aussi on en parle pas, mais ça perturbe vachement la qualité du MM dans sa globalité. Dans une seule partie, tu peux te retrouver à voir des boucles infinis avec des rotations de joueurs complètement WTF avec ceux qui leavent et ceux qui rentrent. Plusieurs fois je me suis retrouver dans une seule et même partie à affronter une équipe totalement nouvelle de celle à l'initial. Et ça c'est pas la faute d'Ubisoft.

Moi j'ai un nouveau meme, dès que je kill un mec au 1er round, je dis "Allez hop, lui il va ragequit". Résultat : 5 secondes après sa mort, il ragequit. Ça fait rire tout le monde sur le Mumble... Sauf qu'en vrai on est obligé d'en rire jaune parce que ça devient désespérant.

MM Ubisoft =/= Communauté R6 en casual

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Moi j'ai un nouveau meme, dès que je kill un mec au 1er round, je dis "Allez hop, lui il va ragequit". Résultat : 5 secondes après sa mort, il ragequit. Ça fait rire tout le monde sur le Mumble... Sauf qu'en vrai on est obligé d'en rire jaune parce que ça devient désespérant.


C'est trop ça, le premier à crever, genre soit un rusher, soit un spawnkiller soit une victime de rusher ou du spawnkill, ça leave 8 fois sur 10. C'est délicieux, mais en même temps chiant pour la suite.

----------


## ChaosNighT

ça faisait 4 mois que j'avais pas joué, j'me sentais pas de lancer ranked direct :P

----------


## Voodoonice

Je ne sais pas si c'est passé, le plan des trois niveaux de la prochaine map 
http://www.r6maps.com/#themepark/1/all

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Je ne sais pas si c'est passé, le plan des trois niveaux de la prochaine map 
> http://www.r6maps.com/#themepark/1/all


Ouais j'ai posté ça hier, mais pas la version interactive comme toi. 
Merci pour ce lien.

----------


## Redlight

> Nan mais soit pas de mauvaise foi aussi, ils se sont vachement améliorés sur le MM et personnellement en recherche de partie, le temps estimé a presque toujours été respecter de mon côté, même si c'est à 15 secondes près.
> 
> Il faut relancer la recherche quand c'est comme ça et savoir qu'en solo Q, t'as 100x plus de chances de rejoindre en cours de partie ou ne pas pouvoir rejoindre une partie pendant un moment car c'est un bordel sans fin en casual. Car oui, on parle du MM d'Ubisoft mais rarement des 100 000 000 de conn*rds qui ragequit à chaque fois dès qu'ils se font kill, du coup les joueurs qui sont en recherche de partie prennent la place de ceux là, puis qui quittent aussi à leur tour car la partie en est à 0-2 en arrivant / ont la flemme d'attendre / toute la team a leave etc. Ça aussi on en parle pas, mais ça perturbe vachement la qualité du MM dans sa globalité. Dans une seule partie, tu peux te retrouver à voir des boucles infinis avec des rotations de joueurs complètement WTF avec ceux qui leavent et ceux qui rentrent. Plusieurs fois je me suis retrouver dans une seule et même partie à affronter une équipe totalement nouvelle de celle à l'initial. Et ça c'est pas la faute d'Ubisoft.
> 
> Moi j'ai un nouveau meme, dès que je kill un mec au 1er round, je dis "Allez hop, lui il va ragequit". Résultat : 5 secondes après sa mort, il ragequit. Ça fait rire tout le monde sur le Mumble... Sauf qu'en vrai on est obligé d'en rire jaune parce que ça devient désespérant.
> 
> MM Ubisoft =/= Communauté R6 en casual


A cause de ça je trouve que le nouveau MM est une catastrophe. J'ai jamais eut de difficulté à trouver une casu avant et je n'arrivais pas aussi souvent dans des parties en cours. Maintenant 80% du temps c'est le cas et ça me saoule tellement, j'aurai vraiment aimé un option pour éviter de rejoindre ce genre de partie quitte à ce que cela double le temps d'attente.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Macie vs BattleEye round 2 : 

https://clips.twitch.tv/GiftedGentleCoffeeUWot

"Oh look a fake me"

Explication sur le reddit par le nouveau community manager :

https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...buse_ban_wave/




> During the July ban wave, we banned over 8,000 players that were using a hack to increase the rate at which Renown was gained. A second group of 120 players was also banned during this wave for taking part in a hack that was being used to “purchase/sell” Renown. We quickly realized that there was the potential for a false positive with this smaller subset of players, and overturned all bans for players that were a part of these 120.
> Over the last three weeks, we have gone through the list of players that were impacted. We have found a method to narrow it down and exclude any player that may have been victimized. On August10th (today), we will be permanently banning the remaining 78 people.
> Let this serve as a reminder that any service offering to sell Renown is not legitimate, and will result in the banning of your account.

----------


## Voodoonice

Comment ils vendent des Renown ?  ::blink::

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Ça parle effectivement de vente de renown, mais je crois que c'est plus de l'exploit pour augmenter ta capacité à gagner de la renown.
Je ne sais pas si c'est lié aux exploits sur la TH en solo, mais je sais qu'il y avait aussi de quoi tricher en solo TH pour gagner plein de renown, d'où leur volonté de supprimer le gain de renown en solo TH.

----------


## ElviejoDragon

Y a pas tout le monde c'est dommage 

IQ a bien la tête de l'emploi  ::ninja::  (Tachanka aussi d'ailleurs)

----------


## Frypolar

> Comment ils vendent des Renown ?


Ça implique de filer les identifiants de ton compte je suppose.

----------


## Voodoonice

J'ai fait 5 parties tout à l'heure, pas 1 seul sans qu'un gland quitte après le premier round. Il va falloir que Ubi trouve une solution parce que ça devient gonflant des parties 3 vs 5 et se faire rouler dessus  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Bah des sanctions comme pour le ranked.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> J'ai fait 5 parties tout à l'heure, pas 1 seul sans qu'un gland quitte après le premier round. Il va falloir que Ubi trouve une solution parce que ça devient gonflant des parties 3 vs 5 et se faire rouler dessus


Je ne vois pas trop ce qu'ils peuvent faire contre ça, les gens ont le droit de quitter un match s'ils veulent.
Je trouve ça chiant aussi, mais ça m'arrange quand par exemple j'ai une invit' pour une partie en full team.
Après t'as toujours le ranked ou bien partir en full team pour contrer ça.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bah des sanctions comme pour le ranked.


Ouais enfin c'est du casu quoi.
On peut déjà pas choisir son spawn ni son lieu d'obj, et on peut pas surrender alors...
Quand tout ça sera mis en place, pourquoi pas mettre des sanctions ok, mais en attendant, quand une partie est lancée t'as plein de points de frustration comme les spawn ou l'objo trop chiant à défendre, qui peuvent donner envie de se barrer, suffit que tu tombes avec des glands qui ne renforcent pas ou renforcent nimp, ou même tk, le leave est légitime, si après t'es pénalisé pour ça...

Ça reste du casu, pas besoin de se prendre la tête à en faire un ranked, autant partir en ranked.

Pour le moment ils ont mis en place une gratification pour finir un match plutôt qu'une pénalité quand tu le quittes : les % pour les alpha packs.

----------


## SuicideSnake

Quand j'arrive dans une partie en cours, que je me fais insulter parce que je prends Monika Weiss et que je carry au final toute l'équipe.



- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je ne vois pas trop ce qu'ils peuvent faire contre ça, les gens ont le droit de quitter un match s'ils veulent.
> Je trouve ça chiant aussi, mais ça m'arrange quand par exemple j'ai une invit' pour une partie en full team.
> Après t'as toujours le ranked ou bien partir en full team pour contrer ça.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Ouais enfin c'est du casu quoi.
> ...


Faudrait au moins un système de report convenable qui pourrait permettre au matchmaking de foutre les leavers entre eux.

----------


## Voodoonice

Ok c'est du casu, mais même en casu ça te ruine ton expérience du jeu. Bien sûr que certains font nawak, les mecs qui leave toute les 2 secondes j'ai envie de leur demandé pourquoi ils quittent, c'est du casu, tu joue ni ton rank ni ta vie  ::rolleyes:: 

Sinon les deniers leaks

----------


## Redlight

> Ca tease 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L'opérateur du GROM, avec certainement un M4


Tu te fais vieux Voodoo  ::ninja::

----------


## Wedgge

> Bah des sanctions comme pour le ranked.


Je dis.

----------


## Shep1

Pour moi, il ne donnerons pas de M4 au GROM. Ash a déjà une R4 qui n'est ni plus ni moins qu'une M4 modernisée par Remington et Buck a déjà son C8 SFW qui est un M4 modifié pour l'armée canadienne. Et on a déjà vu plusieurs fois un opérateur avec une arme qu'il jamais eu/l'arme d'une autre UAT dans les mains...

----------


## Redlight

> Pour moi, il ne donnerons pas de M4 au GROM. Ash a déjà une R4 qui n'est ni plus ni moins qu'une M4 modernisée par Remington et Buck a déjà son C8 SFW qui est un M4 modifié pour l'armée canadienne. Et on a déjà vu plusieurs fois un opérateur avec une arme qu'il jamais eu/l'arme d'une autre UAT dans les mains...


Pas sur un tease 15 jours avant la sortie. Tu peux être sur que le GROM aura l'arme sur l'affiche. Reste à savoir laquelle est ce.

----------


## Shep1

> Pas sur un tease, 15 jours avant la sortie. Tu peux être sur que le GROM aura l'arme sur l'affiche. Reste à savoir laquelle est ce.


Le truc c'est que les armalites sont très proches les unes des autres visuellement (à part de rare exceptions) et que tu peux faire un peu tout et n'importe quoi. De manière réaliste, il est envisageable que son arme qui ressemble à une M4 assez standard soit un armalite chambré en 6.8, ou qu'elle soit en 5.56. Il existe même des M4 modifié pour le FBI chambrée en 9mm (année 80).
Du coup, je pense, ou du moins j'espère, qu'il ou elle aura un truc un peut différent. M4 ou non.

----------


## Redlight

Ils sont quand même assez attachés à donner les bonnes armes au unité d'élites correspondantes et j'ai lu que le GROM utilisait des bushmaster M4. Le reste c'est trop technique  ::XD::

----------


## Shep1

> Ils sont quand même assez attachés à donner les bonnes armes au unité d'élites correspondantes et j'ai lu que le GROM utilisait des bushmaster M4. Le reste c'est trop technique


Boarf, non pas du tout. Le GEO n'a pas pour habitude de sortir un M16 canadien, je passe encore sur le vector 45 qui lui est possible, mais peu probable. Idem sur IQ et ses armes... Aucune arme allemande mais des armes suisses et autrichienne (genre leur plus gros concurrents avec la Belgique...), seule la batteuse est allemande... Mais une batteuse dans un UAT qui opère en centre ville  ::O: 

L'attribution des armes dans le jeu est vraiment en dents de scie, genre : Les français on bien un revolver, mais pas celui là et pas dans ce calibre, le SWAT du FBI n'existe pas, mais par contre le HRT du FBI a bien le Five seven en arme de poing... Mais pas le MEUSOC qui lui est un truc utilisé par les marines  :Facepalm: 

Enfin, je sais que quand on me lit, je fais un peu le branleur fan de flingue, mais sincèrement je trouve dommage qu'ils n'aient pas fait plus d'effort. Je pense pas être le seul à avoir constaté certaines grosses incohérences, surtout par rapport au GIGN français, que les gens voit de plus en plus à la TV malheureusement...

----------


## Redlight

> Boarf, non pas du tout. Le GEO n'a pas pour habitude de sortir un M16 canadien, je passe encore sur le vector 45 qui lui est possible, mais peu probable. Idem sur IQ et ses armes... Aucune arme allemande mais des armes suisses et autrichienne (genre leur plus gros concurrents avec la Belgique...), seule la batteuse est allemande... Mais une batteuse dans un UAT qui opère en centre ville 
> 
> L'attribution des armes dans le jeu est vraiment en dents de scie, genre : Les français on bien un revolver, mais pas celui là et pas dans ce calibre, le SWAT du FBI n'existe pas, mais par contre le HRT du FBI a bien le Five seven en arme de poing... Mais pas le MEUSOC qui lui est un truc utilisé par les marines 
> 
> Enfin, je sais que quand on me lit, je fais un peu le branleur fan de flingue, mais sincèrement je trouve dommage qu'ils n'aient pas fait plus d'effort. Je pense pas être le seul à avoir constaté certaines grosses incohérences, surtout par rapport au GIGN français, que les gens voit de plus en plus à la TV malheureusement...


Ok pour le GEO mais pour le GSG sur wikipedia ils disent qu'ils utilisent l'AUG, le MP7 et le 416.

----------


## Kaelis

De toute façon ce seront les stats tapées dans le code du jeu et les tweaks au fil des patchs qui compteront  ::ninja::

----------


## Bopnc

> le SWAT du FBI n'existe pas


Euuh, il me semble bien que le FBI a (eu dans le passé, à minima) des équipes SWAT (Special Weapon And Tactics), de la même façon que les polices des grandes villes.

----------


## Redlight

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FBI_Sp..._Tactics_Teams

----------


## Shep1

> Ok pour le GEO mais pour le GSG sur wikipedia ils disent qu'ils utilisent l'AUG, le MP7 et le 416.


Wikipédia est gentil mais quand il s'agit de dire qu'ils utilisent tel ou tel arme, il faut sourcer, prouver par une photo, quand tu tape GSG9 dans google et que tu regarde leur arsenal c'est du G36 et du MP5. Là ou R6S retranscrit bien le GSG9 c'est dans le côté jean-basket, on les voit souvent comme ça.
Je crache pas non plus sur Wikipédia, ils ont très certainement des aug et MP7, mais le plus comment c'est quand même le G36 

http://le.cos.free.fr/pics/gsg9/3.jpg

http://cdn1.spiegel.de/images/image-...xca-420388.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/TjJHtHj.jpg

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com...0fac8d9910.jpg

http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/307367onlineImage.jpg

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Euuh, il me semble bien que le FBI a (eu dans le passé, à minima) des équipes SWAT (Special Weapon And Tactics), de la même façon que les polices des grandes villes.


Dans le passé oui, maintenant on parle plutôt de FBI HRT pour Hostage Rescue Team. Le nom change, mais ils ne font pas que du sauvetage d'otage. Et le gilet avec les pression qu'ils ont est vraiment un truc des années 90... Je crois qu'il n'y avait même pas de plaque SAPI dans ces vestes là.

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hostage_Rescue_Team

EDIT : D'après wiki, il y a bien des SWAT encore à l'heure d'aujourd'hui : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Specia..._Tactics_Teams

Mais ce que j'ai dit sur leur matos reste vrai...

----------


## Redlight

Je fais plus confiance à wikipedia qu'a une recherche d'image google... Mais bon.




Après on est pas sur ARMA. L'idée que je soutenait c'est que d'une manière générale Ubi respecte l'armement des unités d'élites du jeu. On s'en branle qu'une arme de poing ou qu'une smg ne soit pas bien attribué. Tu veux vraiment jouer qu'avec des MP5 ?

----------


## Shep1

> Après on est pas sur ARMA. L'idée que je soutenait c'est que d'une manière générale Ubi respecte l'armement des unités d'élites du jeu. On s'en branle qu'une arme de poing ou qu'une smg ne soit pas bien attribué. Tu veux vraiment jouer qu'avec des MP5 ?


Non, bien sûr... Moi ce que je défend c'est qu'il y a des armes qui ne sont pas du tout à la bonne place, par exemple le G36 qui est en dotation chez les français et les allemand mais qui se retrouve chez les américains... Mais c'est pas le seul exemple et je vais pas faire une liste à rallonge dont tout le monde se fou.

Et aussi les tenues. Les américains sont vraiment nazes et je parle pas des deux dernières UAT : GEO et les jap qui sont complètement fucké, tout le monde s'est foutu de la gueule des espagnoles lors de leur sortie tellement ils donnent dans le côté overwatch. Certaines UAT même récentes sont cool, les BOPE sont plutôt fidèles, le GSG9, mais les dernière laissent vraiment à désirer, surtout les espagnols. Du coup je crains un peu l'arriver des nos 3 nouveaux copains et de leur tenue qui sera, je pense, à côté de la plaque...

Sinon pour revenir au début du débat, j'espère que ce sera pas non plus une M4 car comme tu le dit si bien dans ta question, on se retrouverais avec 3 M4 dans le jeu (on a dejà 3 MP5  ::rolleyes:: ). J'aime aussi la diversité des armes et j'espère qu'ils nous trouverons un truc sympa plutôt qu'un énième M4. Genre une AK47 tacticool pour les GROM, avec du rail et du 7,62 qui fait des trous.

----------


## Redlight

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Non, bien sûr... Moi ce que je défend c'est qu'il y a des armes qui ne sont pas du tout à la bonne place, par exemple le G36 qui est en dotation chez les français et les allemand mais qui se retrouve chez les américains... Mais c'est pas le seul exemple et je vais pas faire une liste à rallonge dont tout le monde se fou.
> 
> Et aussi les tenues. Les américains sont vraiment nazes et je parle pas des deux dernières UAT : GEO et les jap qui sont complètement fucké, tout le monde s'est foutu de la gueule des espagnoles lors de leur sortie tellement ils donnent dans le côté overwatch. Certaines UAT même récentes sont cool, les BOPE sont plutôt fidèles, le GSG9, mais les dernière laissent vraiment à désirer, surtout les espagnols. Du coup je crains un peu l'arriver des nos 3 nouveaux copains et de leur tenue qui sera, je pense, à côté de la plaque...
> 
> Sinon pour revenir au début du débat, j'espère que ce sera pas non plus une M4 car comme tu le dit si bien dans ta question, on se retrouverais avec 3 M4 dans le jeu (on a dejà 3 MP5 ). J'aime aussi la diversité des armes et j'espère qu'ils nous trouverons un truc sympa plutôt qu'un énième M4. Genre une AK47 tacticool pour les GROM, avec du rail et du 7,62 qui fait des trous.


Pour un néofite en arme, la R4C et le C8 sont vraiment très éloigné, perso je savais même pas que c'était la même base. Et vu leur stat en jeu il y a largement la place pour un autre M4. Genre un truc puissant et précis mais qui tire uniquement en burst de 3.

Enormémement de jeu ont ce type d'arme mais pas encore R6.

----------


## Shep1

> https://i.redd.it/j27b04hn44fz.jpg
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Pour un néofite en arme, la R4C et le C8 sont vraiment très éloigné, perso je savais même pas que c'était la même base. Et vu leur stat en jeu il y a largement la place pour un autre M4. Genre un truc puissant et précis mais qui tire uniquement en burst de 3.
> 
> Enormémement de jeu ont ce type d'arme mais pas encore R6.


C'est vrai que beaucoup de jeux ont des armes qui tire en rafale, le FAMAS de R6S peux le faire cependant. Mais une arme "bridée" en rafale de 3 et qui fait de gros dégat avec un bon recul, why not.
Mais comme j'ai dit plus haut moi j'attends toujours une bonne grosse AK des famille.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Enfin, je sais que quand on me lit, je fais un peu le branleur fan de flingue, mais...


Branleur fan de flingue. :Cigare: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Mais comme j'ai dit plus haut moi j'attends toujours une bonne grosse AK des famille.


Je dis oui pour du AK47 !

----------


## Redlight

T'as l'AK 12 de Fuze. Mais je vois mal Hong Kong, le GROM ou la Korée en être dôtée.

----------


## Shep1

> T'as l'AK 12 de Fuze. Mais je vois mal Hong Kong, le GROM ou la Korée en être dôtée.


La chine et la Pologne ont tous les deux été producteurs de l'AK sous licence je crois bien.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> 


On aperçoit les opérateurs, dont une qui correspond bien aux leaks du début du mois.

----------


## Wedgge

Reddit.

----------


## Shep1

> T'as l'AK 12 de Fuze. Mais je vois mal Hong Kong, le GROM ou la Korée en être dôtée.


L'AK12 c'est un AK pour les gonzesses. La vrai AK elle tire des balles de 7,62 et tu te la prends dans le gueule quand tu tire en full auto.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

L'opérateur tient dans sa main une bobonne en métal avec un logo jaune faisant penser au logo biohazard...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Si il y en a qui veulent jouer... go mumble

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Ta sœur est là également ?

----------


## Shep1

> Ta sœur est là également ?


Oui, mais elle est déjà occupé avec ta mère.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

::o:  elles sont en live ?  :Bave:

----------


## Redlight

> L'opérateur tient dans sa main une bobonne en métal avec un logo jaune faisant penser au logo biohazard...




Radio actif plutot non ?

----------


## Shep1

Non : 

Mais radioactif peut aussi le faire, la couleur étant la même. Et on ne voit que très mal le logo du pictogramme. Par la radioactivité ça tue pas super vite... Et les bactéries font un peux mieux mais pas de beaucoup...

----------


## Redlight

Ah ah ils vont balancer un opérateur qui te file des streptocoques.

----------


## Shep1

> Ah ah ils vont balancer un opérateur qui te file des streptocoques.


La syphilis  :Bave:

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> La syphilis


Basé sur le modèle IRL de barbe. Transmission de MST en compétence. Ça te foudroie en 5secondes.

----------


## n0ra

Bien trouvé  ::):

----------


## Shep1

Un mec a fait un modèle 3D de la prochaine map et ça rend vachement bien. Je garde le lien sous le coude, ça va beaucoup aider pour apprendre la map je pense.



Spoiler Alert! 






https://3dwarehouse.sketchup.com/mod...g-Kong-DLC-Map

----------


## Redlight

Jeu de merde : https://gfycat.com/GiftedCompleteCopepod

A l'instant, Smoke a remporté le 1v1 contre Hibana à la fin du round.

----------


## MrBishop

La Paris Games Week 2017 accueillera les finales Pro League R6 Siege de la nouvelle saison qui arrive je crois, voire c'est quasiment sûr en fait (vu que la ESWC sera présent comme tout les ans au salon).

Personnellement j'y serais, je peux pas louper ça  :Vibre:  ! Donc si des gens y vont, on peut peut-être se retrouver là bas pour casser du noob.  ::happy2:: 

https://www.warlegend.net/pgw-2017-d...fficiellement/

----------


## MrBishop

des gens pour des games ?

----------


## Haelnak

Je n'ai jamais fait de solfège, désolé.

----------


## Wedgge

Jamais de cours de français non plus semble t-il car cela s'écrit gamme et non game  ::trollface:: .

----------


## Haelnak

> Jamais de cours de français non plus semble t-il car cela s'écrit gamme et non game .


Faut dire ça à MrBishop, moi je n'ai fait que décoder son post en prenant le mot français le plus proche de ce qu'il a écrit.  ::trollface::

----------


## n0ra



----------


## MrBishop

Les trouvailles du jour dans les Alpha pack (celui de 25) :







Le skin "Black Ice" pour la R4C de Ash :

----------


## ChaosNighT

gg pour le blackice, j'm'en passe plus depuis que je l'ai (bon après je l'ai depuis qu'il est sorti x) )
par contre la valkyrie avec les 2 gros ronds bleus là ... j'suis ... sceptique :D

----------


## Shep1

Non, mais il faut rétablir la vérité. Les skins du jeu casse complètement toute la DA.
De
La
Merde.

----------


## PaulPoy

Le bonnet à pointes est de toute beauté et tellement dans l'esprit...  ::XD::

----------


## MrBishop

Putain Red, si t'avais été sur le Mumble, t'aurais tellement été wtf.. Eye on l'aurait perdu carrément

L'histoire : je suis Platine 1. Je joue que en casual pour l'instant et je ne fais aucune ranked.
Avant de partir au taf, je faisais une casu avec Aru et j'étais encore Platine 1 avec environs 4119 points. À la fin de la casu, je me déco et je vais au taf.
Je reviens du taf (vers minuit), je me co : je suis Platine 2. 

 :tired: 

Je déco reco : toujours Platine 2  :tired:  . Nombre de points : 4016  ::XD::  Mon frère n'a pas jouer, mon père sait même pas lancer Google, j'étais là en mode «Mais wtf.. Il s'est passé quoi ? C'est quoi ce jeu ?»
J'ai fais aucune ranked, rien, je reviens et je me retrouve derank.. Du coup je pense qu'un filou est venu faire un tour sur mon compte en le piratant et s'est juste contenter de me derank (jalousie ou par vengeance, idk), mais c'est vraiment surprenant.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Belle excuse, je la ressortirai celle la à mon prochain derank.
"C'est pas moi, on m'a piraté mon compte"

----------


## schouffy

On en a entendu parler toute la soirée  ::XD::

----------


## Wedgge

> Putain Red, si t'avais été sur le Mumble, t'aurais tellement été wtf.. Eye on l'aurait perdu carrément
> 
> L'histoire : je suis Platine 1. Je joue que en casual pour l'instant et je ne fais aucune ranked.
> Avant de partir au taf, je faisais une casu avec Aru et j'étais encore Platine 1 avec environs 4119 points. À la fin de la casu, je me déco et je vais au taf.
> Je reviens du taf (vers minuit), je me co : je suis Platine 2. 
> 
> 
> 
> Je déco reco : toujours Platine 2  . Nombre de points : 4016  Mon frère n'a pas jouer, mon père sait même pas lancer Google, j'étais là en mode «Mais wtf.. Il s'est passé quoi ? C'est quoi ce jeu ?»
> J'ai fais aucune ranked, rien, je reviens et je me retrouve derank.. Du coup je pense qu'un filou est venu faire un tour sur mon compte en le piratant et s'est juste contenter de me derank (jalousie ou par vengeance, idk), mais c'est vraiment surprenant.


Fait un ticket au support et/ou un post sur le reddit, explique que tu joues avec les canards ils te donneront sans doute un perma diamond pour ta peine.

----------


## MrBishop

> On en a entendu parler toute la soirée


Mais  :Emo:

----------


## mcgrill

Je suis tellement mauvais que je vous fait derank en casu putain.
Achievement

----------


## Wedgge

A priori ce serait l'attaquant, selon la vidéo il balance possiblement des petits dards toxique via un drone. Beau combo avec Twitch, je sens que l'on tient notre nouveau troll professionnel.



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## MrBishop

https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/f...hid/index.aspx

----------


## AgentDerf

Leak de 2 def et 1 att :




Spoiler Alert! 



Spoiler






Edit : Merci Saeko!

----------


## Saeko

> Leak de 2 def et 1 att :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est la spoiler2 qui faut utiliser. 


ELA WAIFU 2017  ::wub::

----------


## MrBishop

Perso je dirais qu'une chose :

"Ying is just fuze with flashes lesion is just frost with a buff ela is just a Echo mixed with kapkan....... GREAT FUCKING JOB UBISOFT﻿"

fin du game.
Vraiment déçu, pas très original, fin ils vont faire l'effet Jackal / Capitao : ils vont être joué au début puis vite tomber dans les tops. Ela ça va... Mais Ying pouah... Quand tu connais la popularité des lourds en attaque (Fuze, Blitz, Montagne), elle va faire 1 semaine la fille et bye bye  ::XD:: 

Ah :



Spoiler Alert! 


et Jager va surement perdre son ACOG très prochainement. Genre la chose à ne pas faire quoi

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Cette communauté est de pire en pire.
Patie avec une premade de 4, ils me TK à tour de rôle sur chaque round...

----------


## schouffy

A ta place j'aurais lancé un C4 dans le tas dès le deuxième round.

----------


## Frypolar

> Leak de 2 def et 1 att :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Le mec qui fait une vidéo de plus de 10 minutes juste pour avoir plus de pubs alors qu’en deux images c’est torché  ::|: 

Edit : voilà : https://imgur.com/a/jA0qp Là vous avez tout en un coup d’œil, c’est quand même plus pratique...

Edit 2 : 
https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...garding_leaks/


Spoiler Alert! 


Ela's mines can be thrown and explode on impact; has four of them. Her pistol has a sight by default, and is non-removable. Ying's flashcharge can either be deployed or thrown. Lastly, yes. GSG-9 Defense ACOGs are going bye-bye. Expect less efficient spawnpeeks.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> et Jager va surement perdre son ACOG très prochainement. Genre la chose à ne pas faire quoi





> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Lastly, yes. GSG-9 Defense ACOGs are going bye-bye. Expect less efficient spawnpeeks.




Spoiler Alert! 


De ce que j'ai lu sur reddit  bye bye les ACOG en défense pour le GSG9 effectivment, et progressivement ils vont apparaitre sur les def à 3 d'armure, donc possiblement Echo et Mira. Si c'est vrai, ça va piquer un vector avec ACOG.

Sinon les leaks des armes et DPS des armes :

Ela:
Scorpion EVO 3 A1 SMG: -28(DMG) -1080(FireRate) -50(Mobility) -50(Ammo) (504 DPS)
FO-12 Shotgun: -35(Damage) - -50(Mobility) -10k(Ammo)

Lesion:
T-5 SMG: -30(Damage) -900(FireRate) -50(Mobility) -30(Ammo) (450 DPS)
SIX12 SD Shotgun: -35(Damage) - -50(Mobility) -6(Ammo)

Ying:
T-95 LSW LMG: -34(Damage) -650(FireRate) -50(Mobility) -80(Ammo) (368 DPS)
SIX12 Shotgun: -35(Damage) - -50(Mobility) -6(Ammo)

Du coup il manque les armes secondaires.

----------


## Wedgge

C'est devenu une annexe du topic de Games of Throne ici  ::ninja:: . Retirer les ACOG aux allemands c'est une des pires idées qu'ils aient pu avoir pour le moment  ::|: .

----------


## Redlight

> Putain Red, si t'avais été sur le Mumble, t'aurais tellement été wtf.. Eye on l'aurait perdu carrément
> 
> L'histoire : je suis Platine 1. Je joue que en casual pour l'instant et je ne fais aucune ranked.
> Avant de partir au taf, je faisais une casu avec Aru et j'étais encore Platine 1 avec environs 4119 points. À la fin de la casu, je me déco et je vais au taf.
> Je reviens du taf (vers minuit), je me co : je suis Platine 2. 
> 
> 
> 
> Je déco reco : toujours Platine 2  . Nombre de points : 4016  Mon frère n'a pas jouer, mon père sait même pas lancer Google, j'étais là en mode «Mais wtf.. Il s'est passé quoi ? C'est quoi ce jeu ?»
> J'ai fais aucune ranked, rien, je reviens et je me retrouve derank.. Du coup je pense qu'un filou est venu faire un tour sur mon compte en le piratant et s'est juste contenter de me derank (jalousie ou par vengeance, idk), mais c'est vraiment surprenant.


Alors il faut savoir que si tu quittes une ranked avant l'écran du décompte des points, ton profil ne se met pas à jour. Si ça se trouve ta dernière ranked tu l'as quitter un peu trop tôt et ton nombre de point n'était pas à jour. 

Sinon oui c'est très bizarre.

Concernant les leaks, perso je suis très enthiousiasta pour Lesion qui risque d'être très utile (d'ailleurs je ne pense pas que ca sera un drône mais c'est bien marqué des mines avec camouflage). Je suis un peu moins convaincu pour les deux autres. Concernant la perte des ACOG je ne suis pas surpris ça en parle depuis plusieurs semaines, un peu déçu pour Jager qui avait un fusil d'assault quand même. Un peu dommage qu'il passe par ce genre d'équilibrage, ça va pousser énormément de personne à complètement abandonné les ACOG (attaquand compris) à mon avis.

----------


## KassaK

Salut, des gens dispo pour quelques games aujourd'hui ? Mon pseudo TheKassaK, j'en ai marre de jouer avec des randoms de 12 ans  ::):

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Faut venir sur le mumble

----------


## MAIVLY

http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfile...?id=1111460722
Gowy et son sens expert de placement de pièges

----------


## Redlight

Il y a des screens des exploit graphiques dont je parlais il y a quelques semaines qui sont sortis sur reddit.

Pour vous donner une idée du truc :



Voilà pourquoi certains vous voit à travers des arbres ou à des distances complètement absurdes.

----------


## n0ra

Ces modifs se font via le ini ? Il faudrait bloquer toutes modifications via le fichier ini dont le changement de datacenter. Plein le cul de se retrouver avec en face des teams ayant des pings 150+

----------


## Redlight

Le soucis du datacenter c'est que c'est Ubisoft lui même qui a permis le changement via un fichier vu que parfois le jeu merdait et nous envoyait en chine...

----------


## Frypolar

> Ces modifs se font via le ini ? Il faudrait bloquer toutes modifications via le fichier ini dont le changement de datacenter. Plein le cul de se retrouver avec en face des teams ayant des pings 150+


Nvidia inspector.

----------


## schouffy



----------


## MrBishop

C'est comme ça qu'on win  :Vibre: 



Un pickup de notre team ragequit à 3-2. Du coup on a dû faire le restant, overtime et tout à 4 et ça l'a fait (dont un beau clutch de Wedgge à la fin)

----------


## mcgrill

Quelqu'un a du jouer avec ton profil Bishop t'es plat 1 sur ton screen.
Les salauds !

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Oh shit le screen.

Pourtant j'ai pas joué, c'est pas moi, je comprends pas mon score, surement un piratage de mon compte.

----------


## Shep1

::XD::

----------


## MrBishop

Bande de fils de p.. Personnes bien éduquées.  :tired:

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Quelqu'un pour jouer ?  :Emo:

----------


## Barbe Rousse

:haha:  
Tout le monde est au boulot ou en vacances.
Bien du coup le chômage ?  ::ninja::

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Je suis en vacances jusqu’au 22, les chômage c'est après.

----------


## Frypolar

Petite vidéo d’Ubi sur la map de la prochaine saison : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHPhioIYi4M

----------


## MrBishop

Je l'ai vu sur FB, elle a l'air d'être vachement sombre quand même

----------


## Wedgge

> Petite vidéo d’Ubi sur la map de la prochaine saison : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHPhioIYi4M


La DA est vraiment chouette j'aime beaucoup ce petit côté Fallout  ::P: .

----------


## n0ra

Les intérieurs m'ont l'air moins étroits que les maps habituelles. Ça me plait.

----------


## MrBishop

Nora il aime quand c'est étroit t'facon

Quand t'as pris des cachets d'aspirine mais que t'as Marignane à sauver :



abusé  :tired:

----------


## Redlight

Alors Bishop tu la kiff ta nouvelle Mme. Pichon ?

----------


## Agano

On dirait un cosplay. 2/10.

----------


## Wedgge

::cry::

----------


## schouffy

Haha putain cette descente aux enfers pour ces pauvres opérateurs  :^_^:

----------


## MrBishop

Le GIGN a prit trop cher niveau design mdr, je sais pas ce qu'il s'est passer avec les headgears "Nantes".. Désolé Denis Favier*, promis c'est pas nous.

*https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Denis_Favier

----------


## n0ra

> Nora il aime quand c'est étroit t'facon


 ::O:  :tired:

----------


## MrBishop

:Coucou:

----------


## SuicideSnake

"Less derpy face" qu'ils disaient :emo;

----------


## Voodoonice

> La DA est vraiment chouette j'aime beaucoup ce petit côté Fallout .


Ou la quatrième saison d'American Horror Story dans un cirque  ::unsure::  En tout cas j'aime beaucoup  ::o:

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Alors Bishop tu la kiff ta nouvelle Mme. Pichon ?
> 
> https://i.redd.it/hrhmjjd13agz.png


Ahaha mais ce fail quoi. Comment c'est possible ? Même ça ils le vérifient pas ? 
Je vais le prendre et vous obliger à regarder sa face à chaque fin de game



Ils ont pris les models des alpha ou de la beta, c'est pas possible autrement. 
Je sais pas comment ils bossent, comment sont rangés leurs dossiers, les versions du jeu,... chez eux mais à chaque fois qu'ils touchent à quelquechose c'est une catastrophe.

----------


## Kaelis

t 1 bon

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim



----------


## MrBishop

Ces babines  :Bave:

----------


## Redlight

> Ahaha mais ce fail quoi. Comment c'est possible ? Même ça ils le vérifient pas ? 
> Je vais le prendre et vous obliger à regarder sa face à chaque fin de game
> 
> https://i.redd.it/90k6rh8bncgz.jpg
> 
> Ils ont pris les models des alpha ou de la beta, c'est pas possible autrement. 
> Je sais pas comment ils bossent, comment sont rangés leurs dossiers, les versions du jeu,... chez eux mais à chaque fois qu'ils touchent à quelquechose c'est une catastrophe.


C'est peut être lié à la modification des squelettes qui doit intervenir dans un prochain patch. Mais sinon ça ressemble au visage pre-patch où ils les ont changés.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sinon un liquipedia vient d'ouvrir pour R6 : http://wiki.teamliquid.net/rainbowsix/Main_Page

----------


## Fakir Bleu

> https://i.redd.it/dmrcb9cpmcgz.jpg


Parfait  :^_^:

----------


## Wedgge

Leaked image of an upcoming Blitz buff  :Cigare: .

Hier soir une rank banale entre toutes :

----------


## Agano

La même pour Montagne s.v.p.  ::ninja::

----------


## n0ra



----------


## MrBishop

Une boule de pétanque en guise de trailer
#leakdeouf #5minAuMontage #MerciDavidLeStagiaire

----------


## n0ra

" Qu'est-ce qui dit celui qui mythonne sur son rank ? "  ::ninja::

----------


## Wedgge

C'est l'essence même d'un trailer que de ne rien montrer, pour moi ça ressemble à une grenade à tête chercheuse. Ce serai rigolo d'ailleurs un gadget qui te mène tout droit devant un manos en défense et puis qui d'un coup le flash en mode " Surprise motherfucker §§§".

----------


## Redlight

Mais non c'est juste une grenade qui peut se coller au mur sauf qu'elle roule aussi, faut lire les leak un peu.

@Bishop : quand c'est officiel ça s'appelle plus un leak^^

----------


## mcgrill

> Leaked image of an upcoming Blitz buff .
> 
> Hier soir une rank banale entre toutes : 
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/08/18/08d...cd4a73a5a1.jpg


Je suis en vacs, je suis fatigué. Faut voir quoi dans ton screen à part le fait qu'un mec joue avec le compte de Bishop ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Laisse tomber je viens de comprendre en ouvrant le lien tof.cx..
Je suis fatigué...

----------


## Wedgge

Oui je vois que tu es fatigué, je te conseille donc cet excellent film pour te reposer le cerveau : 



sponsorisé par nanarland bien sûr  :Cigare: .

----------


## n0ra



----------


## mcgrill

Oh du lourd, ça à l'air d'envoyer au moins autant que Hard Ticket to Hawai!

----------


## Fakir Bleu

> Oui je vois que tu es fatigué, je te conseille donc cet excellent film pour te reposer le cerveau : 
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/08/18/fb7...99d1f1eb6b.jpg
> 
> sponsorisé par nanarland bien sûr .


C'est Michaël Youn tout en haut ?

----------


## MrBishop

Mon derank qui est devenu un meme sur ce topic  :Emo: 
#PLS

----------


## Wedgge

> C'est Michaël Youn tout en haut ?


Du tout, c'est une prod yankee des années 1980.

----------


## mcgrill

Putain Vertical Gaming qui explose et l'équipe qui va encore changer de structure/nom.
Mais lol, maudits...

----------


## MrBishop

Ouais on en parlait avec Wedgge hier, King George a fait une vidéo sur sa chaîne à propos de ça. Moi je trouve que les teams actuelles sont vraiment pas stable sauf pour les teams genre Continuum, Flipside... Le classico quoi.
Là y a trop de rotations en peu de temps, de changements de nom / d'effectif / d'organisation, du coup ça fait que pour un fan lambda, c'est vraiment dur de s'attacher à une équipe pour le moment car elle peut exploser à tout moment pour x raisons.

Et sujet à part, ce mec est une tuerie, pour moi un des meilleurs joueurs pro brésiliens sans aucun doute. Son shoot est juste une dinguerie :

----------


## Frypolar

> Ouais on en parlait avec Wedgge hier, King George a fait une vidéo sur sa chaîne à propos de ça.


Ouais enfin l’histoire puait un peu depuis le début  ::rolleyes::

----------


## MrBishop

Bah clairement, la structure qui sort de nul part..
pis c'est un peu nul comme nom «Vertical», à quand diagonales et horizontal esport aussi..

----------


## Redlight

Pengu sous entendait  qu'il devais y avoir  autre chose que le non paiement  du salaire car eux aussi avait des difficultés  de ce côté là. Après l'équipe  n'explose  pas, il change juste d'orga. Mais c'est le soucis d'avoir une scène pro sans grosse structure hormis vitality. Mais eux le soucis c'est les résultats.

----------


## Frypolar

Non mais là c’est un donateur du stream de KingGeorge qui semble avoir de la thune qui se met à les financer. Et les mecs acceptent comme ça sans broncher. Évidemment que c’est casse-gueule...

----------


## MrBishop

des gens pour des games sinon, là maintenant ?

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Pas mal d'info et de leaks sur ce post

https://blog.us.playstation.com/2017...-blood-orchid/

Des trucs étonnants comme le point sur les drones ou sur la quantité de trams de lesion.
La 4ieme va vous étonner (clickbait)

----------


## Kaelis

C'est intéressant tout ça  ::):

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Ah bah tiens d'ailleurs un post de ubi là dessus, avec plus d'explications :

http://blog.ubi.com/rainbow-six-sieg...ators-gadgets/

----------


## Agano

J'ai pas touché au jeu depuis quelques mois, c'est fini leur opération Health du coup? C'est toujours la merde où ils ont fini par arrêter de rajouter des bugs?

----------


## schouffy

Aucun changement sauf pour le matchmaking mais je saurais pas dire si c'est mieux ou moins bien.

----------


## MrBishop

Ela est une légère
Ying une lourde
Lésion chez pas

----------


## Wedgge

Certaines des nouveautés ont l'air quand même assez intéréssantes : 




> He (Lesion) deploy a total of seven mines, but it takes a little while to do so. Lesion doesn’t start with a full complement of traps; he acquires them as time passes


Roamer potentiel qui sur le papier semble assez fun même si j'ai du mal à saisir le "Gu mines are cloaked and all-but-invisible to anyone but Lesion."




> Ela is a speedy Operator who can close distance fast when one of her mines goes off in order to capitalize on the opportunity. She has an SMG or a shotgun to do the heavy lifting, as well as a Siege-first pistol with an integrated dot sight for mopping things up. [...] And if she happens to get downed, Ela can manually detonate a concussion charge on her person (she always carries an extra just for this purpose), giving allies a better chance to clear the area and revive her.


Ceci peut être vraiment sympa également.

----------


## Kaelis

> Roamer potentiel qui sur le papier semble assez fun même si j'ai du mal à saisir le "Gu mines are cloaked and all-but-invisible to anyone but Lesion."


"All but" se traduit par "pratiquement". J'imagine que ça fera le même effet que le drone d'Echo lorsqu'il est immobile (possible de le voir mais il faut faire l'effort de chercher).

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Un gros gros patch est prévu avec plus de 1000 bugfixes je crois. Pas mal après 7 mois sans nouveaux contenus.

----------


## n0ra

Donc, 26 août démonstration live durant la Gamescom et la finale Pro League, le 29 août possibilité de tester les nouveaux opérateurs sur serveur de test, sortie officielle la semaine d'après ( le 5 septembre ) mais avant cela ...

----------


## Frypolar

https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...ment_timeline/

_Depuis 6 mois on a sorti 3 fix et demi, montré qu’on ne savait pas comment se servir d’un TTS, fait péter tous nos serveurs suite à des maintenances et réussi, au moins deux fois, à faire planter le jeu chez tout le monde suite à un patch mineur. Il nous parait donc complètement logique de sortir un énorme patch qui change la structure des données du jeu chez les clients, les maps, les opérateurs, l’éclairage, ajoute 3 opérateurs, une carte et corrige de nombreux bugs, tout ça en une seule fois._

Des professionnels putain  :Mellow2:

----------


## Redlight

:Facepalm:

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Je suis deg de pas pouvoir vivre ça avec vous, j'aurais pas internet pour les deux prochaines semaines  :Emo:

----------


## n0ra

lolz. En fait l'OH c'est Blood Orchid  ::unsure::  ::wacko::

----------


## Shep1

> lolz. En fait l'OH c'est Blood Orchid


Ou alors c'est Blood orchid qui est l'OH...

----------


## n0ra

> Ou alors c'est Blood orchid qui est l'OH... 
> 
> http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/...31/557/a88.jpg


 ::w00t::  ::wacko::

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

::happy2:: 
J'attends les 2000 nouveaux bugs allant avec les 1000 bugfixes. 
Ubisoft patch aka l'Hydre.

----------


## Redlight

Pas d'inquiétude ils prévoient 5 jours de TTS. Largement suffisant pour régler tous les bugs du plus gros match du jeu jamais sorti. En 3 mois ils ont réglé 2 bug ça devrait aller.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Ah mais du coup sur reddit ça râle vraiment parceque les nouveaux opérateurs sortent pas immédiatement après la PL ?
Mais les mecs... Ça sort déjà sur le TTS et 5 jours plus tard sur le jeu. C'est plutôt correct.
Mais non, toujours plus. Cette communauté JV de pourris gâtés  :Facepalm:

----------


## Kaelis

Ça râle sur reddit qui l'eût cru.

----------


## Frypolar

> Ah mais du coup sur reddit ça râle vraiment parceque les nouveaux opérateurs sortent pas immédiatement après la PL ?
> Mais les mecs... Ça sort déjà sur le TTS et 5 jours plus tard sur le jeu. C'est plutôt correct.
> Mais non, toujours plus. Cette communauté JV de pourris gâtés


Ça râle surtout parce que ça fait 6 mois qu’on voit pas trop ce que fait Ubi, qu’ils annoncent une date et la repoussent au dernier moment... Quand t’as payé un season pass c’est un peu normal de gueuler  ::rolleyes::  Et faut arrêter avec le mythe des joueurs pourris gâtés super exigeants. Ce que fait Ubi est inacceptable pour une entreprise de cette taille. Si ses clients étaient des entreprises ça fait longtemps qu’ils auraient pris un gros coup de pression ou perdu de gros clients.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

C'est sûr que ça aurait été plus intelligent de déployer petit à petit les patchs au cours de l'OH que tout d'un coup pour la conclusion.
Au final, ils ont quand même bossé, ils ont juste attendu le dernier moment pour tout sortir.
Par contre ils ont intérêt à être bons, parcequ'ils ont absolument pas profité du TTS pour essayer tout ce qu'ils modifiaient au fur et à mesure.
C'est plus ça qui m'inquiète plutôt que devoir attendre 5 jours de plus pour retrouver le contenu dans le jeu

----------


## MrBishop

Je rejoins un peu Barbe aussi..
De toute façon, reddit R6, c'est un peu comme ce topic : beaucoup de personnes qui râlent mais pas beaucoup de personnes qui jouent / jouent 2x par mois / n'ont pas jouer depuis la naissance de Napoléon et se disent «confronter tout les soirs à l'opération Health»  ::XD::  . Je ne citerais pas de nom  ::rolleyes:: 

Moi personnellement j'attends. Ça fait depuis la release qu'on les embrouille, j'avoue qu'ils font beaucoup de la merde mais aussi des bonnes choses. Seulement, quand ils font des bonnes choses, personne ne le reconnaît (true story).

----------


## n0ra

> Ah mais du coup sur reddit ça râle vraiment parceque les nouveaux opérateurs sortent pas immédiatement après la PL ?
> Mais les mecs... Ça sort déjà sur le TTS et 5 jours plus tard sur le jeu. C'est plutôt correct.
> Mais non, toujours plus. Cette communauté JV de pourris gâtés


Bah la date du 29 circulait mais il n'était pas du tout préciser officiellement que c'était à cette date que les opérateurs sortaient. Maintenant on sait que cette date c'est celle du TTS. Donc oui cette shitstorm montre à quel point certains joueurs peuvent être attardés mentaux.

De toute façon c'est reconnu depuis quelques jours http://www.20minutes.fr/sante/211994...mmager-cerveau 

 ::ninja::

----------


## Agano

> Mais non, toujours plus. Cette communauté JV de pourris gâtés


C'est clair, déjà qu'Ubisoft prend la peine de faire de gros patchs correctifs  ::ninja::

----------


## Wedgge

> Ce que fait Ubi est inacceptable pour une entreprise de cette taille. Si ses clients étaient des entreprises ça fait longtemps qu’ils auraient pris un gros coup de pression ou perdu de gros clients.


Sauf que ça n'est pas le cas, du coup ils peuvent continuer dans le plus grand des calmes à considérer leurs "clients" comme des moutons décérébrés. Comme Barbe et Bibish j'attends de voir, mais c'est trop beau pour être vrai "1000 bug fix"  :tired: .

Bug list #1



Spoiler Alert! 



The glow stick charm not working for some people. 
Still getting that bug where you get no renowned at the end of the game. 
Bug where you join a ranked game in progress. 
Invisible operators. 
Bug where two operators get stuck when they attempt to climb a ladder at the same time. 
Bug players are awarded MRR despite losing their ranked game and vice versa. 
Issue where Blackbeard cannot equip a shield despite having two available. 
Once a team has been found all users may get caught in the loading screen that appears to load forever. You are forced to quit the game. Surrender sanction are given if it was a ranked game. 
Extremely awkward to place barbed wire on the stairs of Aunt's apartments on Favela. Have to be looking at a specific angle to be allowed to place the barbed wire. 
The terrorist in Terrorist Hunt often get stuck behind barricaded doors. Meaning you have to search the entire map for that one barricaded door. 
Model items not showing up correctly in killcam and sometimes while you're alive i.e Firing an invisible gun, operators are invisible, people walking about with barricades for weapons. 
Issue where the defuser falls/ spawns under the map. 
Instances where secure the area is contested and the incorrect team loses. 
Certain rooms not allowing you to deploy gadgets. Skyscraper - Geisha room and Bartlett university - Model room with the hatch. 
L85A2 (SAS rifle) + ACOG not shooting straight. Other guns are effected too.
Players under level 20 can enter ranked games if they previously joined a ranked game with a pre made team. This occurs since the main screen defaults to the last game mode you played. 
Bug where audio loops. I had games where I can hear a gun firing for over 1 minute. 
Mic in game is generally poor and often doesnt work.
High CPU bug. 
Console issue where Ubisoft Club becomes bugged on screen. 
During prep phase as an attacker on your drone. The game does not register the fact that you have found the hostage/bomb despite looking at it on your drone. 
Killcam showing the player with a blue glow from stimpack. This occurs if the player has been stimpacked at ANY point in the round. 
Lighting bug where a half the room is extremely bright and the other is dark. 
Echo's drone not sticking to certain roofs + it sometimes says his drone is outside. 
Hostage in terrorist hunt/casual is constantly glitching out i.e Stuck in the running animation despite not moving resulting in all players being unable to escort the hostage. Happens more often than not. Been around since beta. (Just played a game where the operator died while abseiling with the hostage. The hostage was doing a crazy break dance in which we couldnt pick him up. https://imgur.com/a/j6p7Z look at the time between each of those images.)
Bug where Fuze's puck gets caught in the floorboard where his gadget was placed. 
Kapkans medallion charm is invisible.
In some rare cases planting the defuser will instantly cause you to lose (Seen in TH and Casual/Ranked).
On PC, while in game, you see for a split second a Uplay notification at the top left of your screen appears despite there being no actual notification. 
If you click the leave button while getting renown at the end of the game, you will have the renown sound looping for 30s in the menu.
Bug where you can disable the defuser from a distance.
Rare but shield operators can turn invisible! Encountering invisible shield operators is terrifying. All I saw was a white flash with no sound. Next second I was dead and the killcam showed Blitz killing me from the other side of the building.
In very rare circumstances using your ability like stimpack stops all your guns from working i.e cant fire or reload. (Thats game breaking). 
Drones unable to go through some drone holes.
Sledge not breaching through the entire wall correctly. 
When you initiate a vote-kick it should finish at the end of the round but sometimes it will stay into the next round or game. 
When waiting to be matched with a team the estimated wait time no longer gives a value. 
Mounted Miras mirrors do not successfully remove the whole wall resulting in a blocked view. 
Various item models clipping into the player. I.e L85A2 clips into the operators hands when reloading. 
Incorrect portraits being shown in game or loading screen.
Some doorways and windows are difficult to place Kapkan traps.
When using advance deployment some people become stuck after attempting to deploy barbed wire. 
If you alt tab at the score screen. During the post match results your mouse is auto centered onto the screen. 
Uplay and challenges not updating and cases where people can't add them. Still. 
Pulse scanner shows a weird union jack flag on it.
Caveria clipping through walls and falling under the map during interrogation.
Spawning and then falling under the map.
Jagers ads intercepting projectiles through walls and at great distances.
Favela is extremely taxing on some people's PCs.
When selecting an operator and clicking on their weapon in load out. Sometimes it won't take you to the attachment window but instead change weapon.
No option to change mouse wheel to another function instead of cycling through weapons. 
Sometimes when climbing a building and you pause. Your operator will slowly abseil down. 
If you're capturing the objective and vault onto an item then the game will register you as not in the room.
People lose all/some their operators when they launch R6 or when a match starts. They are forced to restart their game to fix it. Note all attachments and skins have to be reassigned. 
Various bugs at winning team screens. I.e operators all dead, operators appear to be shadow people, screen out of focus, etc..
Broken Jackal face on main screen for some people. RESOLVED: Operation Health has replaced the Velvet Shell background.
Glaz still shoots wonky.
Console players get the blue letter box bug.
In some rare cases operators appear to be 2D.
Hardly a bug but Montagne portrait shows him with a mouth piece in his balaclava but in game there is no mouth piece. 
Before patch 2.2.1 you would hit space bar to vote for a retry after the game was finished. You could hit space bar again to remove your vote. In patch 2.2.1 you now have to hit enter to vote for a retry but you have no option to remove your vote. Hitting enter again causes you to leave the lobby. 
When playing Terrorist Hunt in patch 2.2.1. At the end of the game when you are returned to the scoreboard changing to the bonus tab before the game does it for you stops your ability to hit enter to trigger a vote for a retry. You are then forced to use your mouse to vote. 



Bug list #2



Spoiler Alert! 



Bug where Operator head gear un-equips itself. 
Cases where squad members end up on opposing teams
Bug where Valk can throw her cams into in game items. 
Bug where operators don't spawn with their primary weapon. 
Its difficult to deploy barbed wire on steps. You have to be pointing in a specific angle in order to successfully deploy it. 
Refill crate in Terrorist Hunt no longer displays a counter.
You can reinforce particular walls in Geisha room twice
Cases where people have seen red lines in game running along the floor
Instances of where people died when revving others
Users lose control over the scoreboard
Player can reinforce a wall on consulate when they shouldn't be able to. 
Terrorist Hunt enemy counter is not accurate.
Floating debris which block you from entering a hole.
Rank games are starting with teams missing players
Kanal - Construction site is incorrectly named 
Pulse's black ice face paint is broken
Rounds lost for no apparent reason
Bug where you attempt to extract the hostage but it cancels the actions last second. Other players are able to extract the hostage though. 
Bug where users get stuck inside the wall in Bank - Back alley while repelling. 
Bug where a drone can clip through a wall in Consulate while remaining invisible and invulnerable. 
Rapid firing bug
When temporal filtering is enabled items have a zig-zag outline. 
Glitch where you can vault with a shield into the vending machine on Kanal
This glitch in the window on Clubhouse - Kitchen
On Bank - 2F Hallway there is 'haze' that protrudes from the wall/door of closet.
Twitch's headgear texture is poor
Van glitch on Bank
Confetti on Kanal is a sheet. 
Hip fire mp7 creates a circle.
You can't place a Frost trap underneath this window on Favela.
Bug that lets someone spectate the enemy.
Doc's endless magazine |Stim Pistol duplication bug
Equipping the IQ medallion on smoke and sledge's smg changes it to the US charm.
You cannot play a gadget or a claymore on House - side stairs. 
Scope reticle is visible on surfaces like floors
Some people, like myself, suffer from a problem where the game freezes twice during prep phase for a few seconds.
Invisible Twitch drone
Cases where people roll for an Alpha Pack after a game and miss. However the game still removes all of the players chance.
Windows texture bug on Clubhouse - Kitchen
AI in Terrorist Hunt get stuck staring/aiming at drone. 
Issue were squad leader is disconnected from squad as they enter a match resulting in the squad leader not joining the game
If you fall from a height and hit crouch/prone you make no 'landing' noise until you move. 
No vote for retry in Terrorist Hunt afterscreen since patch 2.2.1. 
Full screen mode causes outlines on the GUI to shimmer. 
PC bug which allows you to increase your chance % by re-rolling multiple times after a match. I will not provide replication steps since Ubisoft have acknowledged this already. 
Cases where people cannot use the Uplay Interface in game. 
Since the Hibana 'fix' during OH, she puts away her X-KAIROS launcher after firing all 3 sets of pellets before you have a chance to detonate them.
Since patch 2.2.2 people can communicate with people not in their game via VOIP. Also, if someone from a squad is kicked from the game then you can still talk to them. 
You can clip through the bottom of Monty's shield by leaning.
When viewing elite uniforms sometimes both elite and non elite operators are standing together.
Since 2.2.2 people are getting black backgrounds in the winning/load screen. 
Since 2.2.2 a lot of users on PC can no longer use their Mics.
You can find yourself glitched inside House - Kitchen after an interrogation. 
If you use your hammer as Sledge immediately before revving someone you will find an items clipping into your hands. 
Some PC users complaining of mouse issues since 2.2.2.
Bug/Feature(?) where you can create a custom game and change your data center. However, after cancelling the custom game your region remains on the data center you changed it too. 
In Terrorist Hunt you can no longer hit multiple laid barbed wires with Sledge. Its like his damage radius with his hammer has been nerfed or barbed wire is broken.
The painting at Skylight stairwell in Bank is Unbreakable now
You can fall through the map at this specific point on Chalet. 
Pulse's elite skin flag is backwards. 
Bug where people crash when they get a game invite. 
Bug where Mira's mirror becomes 'damaged' when shooting it.
Buck does not have a kill icon when killing someone with skeleton key
Action phase stuck on peoples screen in game
Glaz's flash texture bug



Bug list #3



Spoiler Alert! 


L85A2 scope alignment issue with ACOG. Here Here
Hand clips through L85A2 grip during reload.
556 has sight alignment issue with ACOG. Here
Para 308. has pre-patch larger red dot sight.
M249 has an extra bullet after reloading, as if they were magazine fed weapons. Belt weapons cant leave a round in the chamber on reloading like the other weapons do, as the chamber is opened as part of feeding the belt across, and the previous belt is removed.
F2 has larger pre-patch larger red dot sight.
F2 Famas has large sight alignment issue with ACOG. Here Here
Hand not syncronised with the movement of the 417 when using vertical grip.
6P41 has an extra bullet after reloading, as if they were magazine fed weapons. Belt weapons cant leave a round in the chamber on reloading like the other weapons do, as the chamber is opened as part of feeding the belt across, and the previous belt is removed.
AUG doesn't have the updated red dot, it appears as it did before patch.
R4C has scope alignment issue with ACOG. Here
G36C has larger pre-patch red dot sight.
USP40 recoil graph is inaccurate. Here
Spas-12 has larger pre-patch red dot sight.
Hand not syncronised with the movement of the UMP-45 when using vertical grip.
P90 has larger pre-patch red dot sight.
Glowing portion of the middle iron sight is missing on the MP5K.
MP5SD says 23 damage when it actually does more. Here It should be noted that ubi said it did 25 dmg before the patch, when it actually did 23.
MP5SD was buffed to 29 damage in the patch notes, but actually only does 27 in game.
All DMRs are held in a strange pistol grip at a strange angle in the victory screen.
Shields
If you die while vaulting through a window, your shield can remain there, blocking bullets for some players and not for others. It is client side debris and can be in the window for some people, on the ground for others.
Upon death, the shield still blocks bullets despite being in different positions for all players. This means some people can be shot through it, others can be saved by nothing.
Upon death, the shield if left in a doorway can stop the doorway being barricaded.
MVP screen shows his hand suspended as if on shield but shield is on his back.
Buck
Skeleton Key destruction occasionally not properly working on wooden walls. Here Here Here
Single Skeleton Key pellets can instant kill headshot from any range at times. This is despite the attempted fixes in the past.
Buck's skeleton key sometimes takes too many shots to break through floors. The first shot will destroy the first layer and then will take a few more shots to destroy the second.
In killcam when shown from Buck's perspective, his rifle will have strange recoil giving him twitchy movements. Then when he reloads, he attempts to reload both the skeleton key and the rifle at the same time, giving a bugged animation.
In killcam, Buck's skeleton key is invisible, leaving a floating magazine under the weapon.
Thatcher
Can receive points for destroying gadgets despite them not being there. Unsure if specifically signal disruptors, or if its other gadgets as well. Here
Thermite
Brimstone charges occasionally only remove the wooden layer, and not the metal reinforced layer.
Brimstone charges occasionally only remove the metal layer, and not the wooden layer.
Has strange black mark on his face. Here
Capitao
Bolts occasionally don't detonate. Possibly linked to Bartlett U. Here
Fire bolt doesn't damage bomber terrorists.
Twitch
Low resolution on chainmail headgear.
Twitch drone makes no sound or visual effect once destroyed.
Elite skin pistol holster clips through another pistol holster on her right thigh. Here Here
Twitch is silent when you have her elite skin equipped. She doesn't talk at all.
Twitch drones can randomly be destroyed on Chalet when they are outside to the East of the building. 
Blitz
Blitz can still leave his model behind and go on invisible when vaulting sometimes. Here
Blitz can be shot through his shield. Here
There is a max flash range and a max flash animation range, where the enemy puts up a hand as if flashed. These are different ranges, the animation range being longer than the flash range.
Fuze
Can be stuck in animation placing charge. Here (Possibly related to placing charges on windows.)
Fuze charge will float in the air if the window its attached to is broken with a shotgun. The charge will still go off.
Fuze's gloves are green in first person when wearing the KT camo, despite the gloves actually being brown in third person. Here
Fuze grenades can kill players through indestructable walls, both brick walls and those that have been reinforced.
Fuze grenades can get stuck between floor layers, blowing up those close. Here Here
Fuze grenades positions seem at times, desyncronised from the 'actual' location, causing wierd trajectories and random deaths. Here (my theory here is it de-synced where the puck got stuck in the floorboards but took a while to realise, hence the weird movement)
Montagne
Montagne can be glitched through with a combo of lag, knifing and walking backwards. Happens constantly. Here
If Montagne stands too close to a vault spot, he can be vaulted through. Here
Montagne's pro league uniform appears low texture for some, giving blurred hands and low detail model.
Nitro cell can clip through the Montagne shield, therefore be thrown through the shield itself.
Shield can be clipped through at certain points.
Shield can be low textured compared to other shields.
IQ
Her fingernails are black in third person while pink in first person.
IQ's left arm has no movement bob when gadget is deployed.
Activating gadget occasionally pulls out pistol without flipping up scanner. Here
Art work shows her holding a M1911 when she cannot use that weapon.
Introduction video shows her using M1014 when she can't equip it.
Glaz
Has the larger pre-patch holo sight when not using his scope.
If you are downed while aiming, the thermal effect will continue as you are picked back up.
Scope doesn't illuminate defenders sometimes. Proof of it happening with Rook elite, claimed to have happened with other operators though. Here
Hipfire spread on rifle is a perfect circle. Here
Shots dont register for a significant portion of the time. Here
Glaz is now missing the FSB on his back in Cyrillic. 
Yokai reported to be seen through Glaz's thermal scope, glowing as if an operator.
Hibana
Bearing 9 still uses pistol holster, causing strange clipping issue.
Hibana's Airborne Attire is meant to have red zips down the sleeves. Instead they appear dull yellow. Here
Hibana gadget bug. Pellets go through detonation animation but then don't detonate.
Xairos pellets are occasionally silent when detonating, giving no warning. Here
Hibana's pants are bugged to be the same colour as the rest of her uniform, instead of being a distinct colour. This is true for all 3 of her uniforms. Here
Sledge
Sledge's hammer occasionally only destroys the first layer and the wooden beams in between. A second hit is required to destroy the next panel.
Ash
Demolition Khaki has lost fingernail polish.
Jackal
Turning off the sensor plays the same noise as Black Eye camera landing.
Blackbeard
He sometimes cannot equip shields despite having them. Here
Valkyrie
Black Eyes can clip through certain walls. Here
Caveira
Bugged model when reinforcing hatches.
Pulse
Black Ice headgear is bugged, making his face black. Here
Castle
No longer receives 20 points for the third armor panel placed.
Kapkan
Kapkan traps can protrude from doorways sometimes. Here
Kapkan receives no points if you kill an attacker with a trap while you are dead.
Doc
Has a hole in the left wrist. Here
Reports that Doc placing a shield can play a feminine shield placement sound. Possible mismatched audio.
Bandit
Spelling mistake in bio. Here
When batteries are destroyed by a twitch drone, the hitbox and model remain for a few seconds despite the item being destroyed.
Stitches and Red Baron cost the same renown, but Stitches costs 1 more R6 credit than Red Baron. Here Here
Mute
Mute's headgear is low resolution and blurred.
Mute Jammer unable to be placed in Model room on Bartlett U. Here
Mute's uniforms can appear darker than the other SAS operators.
Tachanka
Tachanka's shield can occasionally be shot through at random, as if he were pretending to be Blitz.
Turret can occasionally not deal damage when shooting. May be related to old bug where turret resets and appears to not shoot for other people.
Tachankas gun is silent when deployed without the shield. Here
Mira
Black Mirror can leave paintings hanging on the other side of the wall.
Black Mirror comboed with Hibana holes can be vaulted through, even if the frame is blocking the way.
Black Mirror can sometimes not blow out the other side of the wall. Here
When looking at the dark side of the Black Mirror, you see the top of the map as the reflection.
Mira can be vaulted if she holds out her Black Mirror gadget.
Mira windows can be meleed through, killing people on the other side if they are too close.
Bugged placement animation. Here
Echo
Bearing 9 still uses pistol holster, causing strange clipping issue.
Echo's default uniform is meant to have brown pants. Instead they are blue. Here
Echo's Airborne Attire is meant to have red gloves and blue pants. They instead appear grey/black. Here
Yokai blasts do not disorientate in a larger hitbox, they still require the headshot.
Yokai can be disabled as if outside the map on some surfaces. Here
Yokai repeats the launch sound for the entirety of its travel upwards if launched touching a wall.
Yokai occasionally won't stick to roofs for seemingly no reason. Issue on many roofs throughout the game, particular example is arsenal ceiling. 
In Spanish text, Echo is spelt Eco which is the Spanish spelling for echo but other operators are not translated, eg. Bandit is Bandit, not Bandido.
Yokai reported to be visible to Glaz's thermal scope.
Jager
Left hand disappears sometimes. Here
ADS can shoot through obstacles, including boarded windows and solid walls. Here Here
ADS can float. Here
Frost
Welcome Mats can down people through deployable shields while they are vaulting. Here
Welcome Mats can be destroyed and award 20 points and still down you as you vault.
Welcome mats only award 50 points if they trap after you are dead, when they normally give 80 points. (50 for injure + 30 welcome mat bonus)
Smoke
Gas grenades clip through walls and floors to deal damage, but there is no green gas that clips through. This deals damage invisibly and you don't know where to go to escape it.
Smoke's default head gear is the wrong colour. Both headgear are meant to have the same colour hoods. Here
Coastline
Some plants are bullet proof. Here
Kitchen drone hole causes massive rubber-banding.
Kapkan traps stick out from the doorframe in the main lobby. Here
Impact grenades can destroy large portions of kitchen ceiling, but only the bottom layer. Here
Rappeling in certain areas can get your operator stuck. Here
Consulate
Random debris can spawn in in Piano Room on the South West corner, near the folding chairs. This can then glitch out with explosions and go flying around the room.
Chalet
Stone and concrete surfaces are penetrable by bullets. Here Here
Some paintings on map begin pre broken, since Velvet Shell. Most prevalent in Master Bedroom. 
You can kill attackers who spawn at Campfire by pre breaking the Master Bedroom Balcony door. Shooting through it, you can prefire attackers as they spawn in, before they have a chance to react. This isn't something where attackers have to move, or defenders have to leave the building, it is direct fire from site into spawn from second 0. There is no way to counter this other than to not spawn there.
There is a map glitch where you can kill people through unbreakable walls from Master Bedroom to outside Trophy on Chalet. Here
Reports of Twitch drones being destroyed when they are outside to the East of the building. No defenders shot them, they just randomly got destroyed.
Bank
Players can shield glitch up on top of the shelves in Janitor Closet. Here
Players can shield glitch up on top of the shelves in Electrical Room. Here
Arched lobby windows are still unbreakable. They allow bullets to pass through, but not ash grenades, capitao arrows or Hibana charges.
On round start some paintings will automatically break for no reason.
Drones can fall out of the map on Bank.
Players can sometimes clip into buildings upon spawning. Here
Plane
Players can shield glitch up into the Server Room roof. Here
Border
Players can glitch up on top of the Central Stairs scaffolding. Here
Drone hole by bathroom that leads outside causes massive amounts of drone rubberbanding.
Vaulting the main stairs can leave you sliding down the bannister in the falling animation and wedge you against the scaffolding until a teammate pushes you off.
Clipping of body parts through the workshop ceiling, especially if the person is prone.
Kanal
In Soccer room, some of the German flags are wrong.
From Monitors, defenders have a direct line of fire onto Construction spawn. Some attackers spawn in the open, while others will be behind cover. This isn't something where attackers have to move, or defenders have to leave the building, it is direct fire from site into spawn from second 0. There is no way to counter this other than to not spawn there.
In Coast Guard Office there is a soup pot on the desk. When moved, the bulletproof hitbox remains in the original location, providing a fully covered location that you can see through.
Reinforcements on the 3rd Floor wall leading outside protrude from the wall way too much. Here
Hereford
Skeleton Key destruction occasionally not properly working on wooden walls. Here
Feet can clip through the stairs leading to basement when crawling on them while downed.
Yacht
In the bathroom attached to Master Bedroom, the sink has no colision with drones, drones just phase through it.
Drones can fall through map in some locations. Here
House
Destroying the roof of the basement portion of kitchen stairs, opens up into the void inside the brick walls. Blackeyes can be thrown in there and be invincible and undetectable despite being able to see out.
Club House
Text outside reads 'Motoradfabrik' which is the incorrect spelling of 'Motorradfabrik'. One r is missing.
Skyscraper
Trophy drone hole, 2F next to office, causes massive rubber banding.
Limbs clipping through walls on Skyscraper.
Some deployables not placeable in Geisha room on Skyscraper.
Drone hole between 2F Lounge and Dragon Statue causes large amounts of drone rubberbanding.
Proning in karaoke behind the NW bench can cause the operator to spin between prone animations.
Kafe
Pinging through skylight window will land the ping on the glass, rather than on the target, as if the glass was a tangible substance like a wall.
One way kill hole from the floor in pantry beside the west wall. The hole looks down into the red hallway beside mining but from beneath there is a bulletproof surface.
Bartlett
Devices unable to be placed in Model room. Here
In trophy, the cabinets break poorly, leaving floating debris and the trophy cups themselves can stick and be immovable. These are important for defense and are a major issue.
Matchmaking
Reports of wins giving much fewer elo than losses take. More so than you can expect for elo based on win probability. People can lose rank with positive w/l ratios.
Xbox and PS4: if you play on a non-native server and disconnect during a ranked game, you cannot re-connect and you will receive an abandon penalty from it.
No longer get an estimated wait time.
Servers giving massive amounts of ping to all players, kicking them for lag, and then giving surrender sanctions
When disconnected from a ranked game, someone else can be put in your spot and you cannot rejoin, therefore receiving an abandon penalty.
Can be placed back into games that you have been kicked from for team-killing offences. This causes you to be kicked for a second time, resulting in a ban.
Whole game session migrations reported. (After a 3 minute loading time of loading into the game on Chalet, all 10 players were unable to pick operators and were stuck in a loading screen for 5 minutes, and then put into a game in progress on House that was already 3-3. This game then had all 10 players that were originally on Chalet). Throughout loading screen, they could speak in all chat. Here
Ranked games can still be joined in progress.
Games occasionally wont be found even if two teams of 5 are queing, both of equal rank. 
Partys will be occasionally split up between different game sessions at random, stranding players.
If a game session doesn't find enough people and people leave, one person remaining in lobby while afk can hold this ghost game session that will never fill, but will draw players into it as they que.
On PS4, leaving a game to join a friend doesn't work, instead you have to restart the game to join.
Can get stuck in main menu after a game, saying a teammate is currently in a ranked game. Requires queing for casual, backing out and then requeing to fix.
If you crash out of a match and attempt to rejoin, you can lose that option but then not be able to que for a new match either. You will be stuck 'between matches'.
On rematch, random party members will be disconnected.
Surrender sanction timer doesn't count down correctly sometimes. It'll bounce backwards and forwards showing different times.
Reports that disconnecting and reconnecting your lan cable after you leave but not abandon a ranked game will sidestep penalties.
Deployables/Gadgets
Barricades are sometimes silent when breaking. Here
Second Frag Grenade can instantly explode in your hand before throwing. Here Here
Breach charges exploding but doing no damage to walls. Here Here
Players can have gadgets in their hands while shooting. Common examples are twitch famas drone combo, rook and castle impact shooting and jager shooting with an ads or a deployable shield.
Picking gadgets back up can occasionally not let them be used again. Happens with drones, nitro cells and so on.
Barbed wire and batteries can stop barricades from being placed in certain locations.
Can be locked in animation while placing gadget. Reports of Fuze charges and breaching charges. Here 
Grenades and Nitros can be thrown after being downed, as the character still holds them in their hand and will release once button is released. Here
C4 can continue the latent beeping well after detonation.
When C4 is thrown, instead of detonating the message can return that you have no C4. 
When placing deployables, operator can be stuck spinning for entirety of the placement animation.
Claymore lasers can clip through walls, detonating despite the defender not technically being in vision. This does no damage to the defender but can kill anyone too close.
Can get stuck if you attempt to place a deployable while falling.
Barbed wire can make the sound of being knifed when knifed, but this will not count towards the three hits required to destroy.
Claymores don't give points if you kill after death.
Reinforcements on hatches occasionally have a low draw distance of around 8m. Here
Some reinforcements are invisible for some players, allowing people to see through into the room if they destroy the wood, while still blocking bullets. Here
Some barricades are invisible for some players, allowing people to see through into the room. They can either fully block movement as if they were there just invisible, or they can allow someone to run in, but rubberband back outside as the server realises that they are in fact still running into a barricade.
Defenders can be pushed outside during preperation phase by reinforcing the wall if they are too close. This causes the defender to die. Here
There are many, many drone glitches where your drone can escape the map. Here
Terrorist Hunt
Large latency issues in terrorist hunt sometimes, causing players and terrorists to 'teleport'.
On defense, the game can bug out at 1 enemy remaining who'll never arrive. No way to win if this happens.
Players who are not host can become stuck on an infinite loading screen until everyone backs out to the menu.
Classic mode can sometimes say 3 enemies remaining when there are less than 3.
Capitao fire arrow does no damage to bombers.
Bomber light passes through walls sometimes.
Nitro can detonate through some surfaces sometimes.
Nitro cells can survive, despite being close enough to other detonating nitro cells.
Excessive amounts of nitro cells spawning on Bartlett U.
Reports that terrorists can melee the hostage on hostage rescue games.
In hostage defense, killing 3 terrorists early on will cause the announcer to say three hostiles left when there are more than that.
Capitao's metal skull helmet appears a shiny black, especially on plane.
Performance
Crash to desktops during explosions possibly linked to AMD drivers. Fixed by reinstalling drivers.
Multiple monitor setups no longer work since Velvet Shell release.
Texture glitch on sky. Happens on all maps till you begin moving, then the problem resolves itself. (i3 6100, RX 470, 16GB RAM) Here
Texture glitch on pc. Unsure what causes it. Here
Game freezing every 1-6 seconds for indeterminate amounts of time on pc. Possibly linked to hardware (GTX 1080, i5 6500 and 16GB RAM)
AMD graphics issues with latest drivers. This causes triangles on pulses scanners, strange white textures on some models and issues with Glaz's scope not illuminating enemies.
Screen flickering on PS4, possibly related to looking at Mira windows.
Black flicker on 780 Series graphics cards. Here
White flicker in killcams. Here Here
Mouse sensitivity fluctuations at times. The fluctuations only appear in siege however, and dont happen in other programs.
Random frame drops on occasion.
Random crashes to desktop that will continuously happen for 1 match and then be fine the next. Something will crash to desktop in that match.
Xbox 1 blue screen with the visible bar still an issue. Here
Xbox 1 game can crash by viewing attachments in character loading screen.
Lighting issues, both with contrast and with strange lighting effects. Here
Crashes during operator select on occasion for some people. Here
Sound cutting out after 'Press Any Key' screen. Here (Can be 'franken-fixed' by switching usb ports occasionally or closing the game and unplugging and replugging the headset)
White bar at top of screen when playing at 4:3 aspect ratio. Here
Spectating
Spectating an attacker who is taking damage from the 'Toxic Babes', you can hear him being instead damaged by Bandit's shock wire.
Spectating teammates can show wrong loadouts and wrong operators. Here Here Here
Spectating can show glitched gadget placement animations. Here
Camera can align with iron sights when operator is aiming down sights, allowing the sight to block view.
Spectating will occasionally show wrong items in players hands, or even no item at all. Here Here Here
Spectating and killlcams will occasionally show floating weapons from dead players.
Misc
Destroying the defuser sound is independent of animation strikes.
Defuser once planted is sometimes not located despite being looked at.
On UK layout keyboards, the \ button cannot be bound. Here
After lagging, players can lose the ability to reload certain weapons.
Reports of defusers being destroyed upon the plant animation completing. Possibly linked to the floor underneath being destroyed (not hatch, just the floorboards)
Reports of defusers being unable to be destroyed.
If you start Steam in offline mode, Siege will crash when playing Multiplayer.
Players can rubberband into walls. Here
It can take a long time to quit to desktop sometimes, instead remaining on the main menu till the game quits out later.
Different guns have different alignments with ACOG scopes. This means that both single fire will land away from where you aim depending on the gun, and during spray, the bullets will land in seemingly random locations. Here
Microphone will work for all other programs but Siege will not pick it up. Unsure of any fixes, its been a long term issue.
Destruction lagging or 'undoing' itself. Here
Glowstick charm is black.
Diamond weapon skin can bug out on Final Victory screen. Here
Final victory screen can show from operators perspective occasionally. Here
Final victory screen shows weird effects occasionally. Here
Some players cannot select a 4th weekly challenge, the game says 'We are unable to complete that action'.
When hostage is downed, it can change from 'Prevent Revive' to 'Revive' causing the team to lose. Here
Operators teleporting. Here Here Here
Killcam gives strange perspective. Here
Players rejoining a game in progress can cause the entire server to be stuck in an infinite loading screen, even if one side leaves, the game will not end. During this loading screen, scoreboard and chat can still be used.
'Meat Wall' achievement, to kill someone with a breaching charge sometimes doesn't work, not counting those killed with breaching charges.
Shop tab occasionally never loads.
Games can give 0 renown. Here
You will be randomly deranked or the game will say you have not completed placement matches. This can be fixed by restarting the game but the game thinks you are unranked till you do. Here
Drone could see operator over the other textures, similar to earlier 'Jesus' glitches. It is claimed that all players, both attackers and defenders can be seen with this bug. Here
Defenders 'You Will be Detected' can give the wrong time to detection. Here
Changing PS4 date and time will change the time the booster says it is active, but will not actually affect the time the booster is active. Here
Operator select screen can show defenders and attackers on the same side, sometimes showing more than 5 players in the team list at the top of the screen. Here Here
Tactical whiteboard just asks for Log In over and over, not allowing people to progress. Even once in, the whiteboard is buggy and poorly made.
Crosshairs occasionally go red through some surfaces.
Some operators are losing their player models, seems like the glitch that shield users had, just it has spread to others. Floating weapons can be spotted however Here Here
All 10 players crashed to desktop at the exact same time. We had the others on discord. The game stopped, all players standing still but the game hadnt frozen yet. Then 1 by 1 everyone disconnected, crashing straight to desktop. Now most of us have Surrender Sanctions.
Depth of field setting resetting each time game is opened for some people. Can be 'fixed' by manually changing the .ini
L shaped drone holes causing large rubberbanding issues.
Hostage can still be grabbed but doesn't move, instead is stuck running on spot without the person that grabbed him knowing. When this happens, eliminating defenders is the only way to win.
Kill cam 'snapshot' of killer can still show the inside of the operator, as if they are hollow.
Teammate pings (yellow ones) reported to not appear on pc for some people. Here
Alt + Enter 'glitch' still working on PC, just much harder to do now.
Weapons can swap at random, without any button presses.
Shields can be glitched through if you walk in specific ways through them, making it look to the shield user as if you teleported around them.
Bucks weapons no longer show the skeleton key on shop.
Party member rank icons appear blurry and low resolution.
Operators can appear locked in the operator select screen. This is fixed by restarting the game but it will occur again later. Once fixed, all weapon customisation must be redone. Here Here Here
Operators can sometimes not be identified, despite being in clear view, even if looking right at them.
Objective sites can sometimes not be located, despite being in clear view, even if looking right at them.
Bodies can seizure occasionally, limbs and body start flipping and creating a lot of noise and distraction.
Mic cuts out in game each time it changes from action, to pick and to load. Each time it requires another repress of the mic button, or reactivation.
Players can spawn in, unable to move, completely stuck. Seems to happen to defenders so far, haven't seen an attacker yet. Here Here
Players can get stuck in 'Validating and updating playlists and properties' until 'Update Failed' occurs. Often you have to press 'cancel' to continue as retry will cause another Update Failed to occur.
Surrender sanction's reported to occur for no reason.
Operators can appear 2D. Here
Killcams showing characters suspending their weapons behind and above them with their arms bent back.
PS4 scoreboard cursor disappears if the player you are looking at leaves.
Kill cam hit registration still is occasionally inaccurate, not displaying proper bullet hit location.
Shotguns will occasionally only break one layer of a wall, requiring a second shot in the same location to fully destroy.
On main menu screen, Jackal's hand clips through a CO2 canister on his chest. Here
On killcams, ammo clips and weapons can sometimes float in midair.
Weapon cosmetics and attachments occasionally un-equip themselves if a server problem occurs.
Operator headgear and uniforms un-equip themselves.
The game wont display correctly unlocked operators, instead displaying some combination of operators. Fixed by refreshing the page usually.
The game occasionally wont show personal rank at main menu.
Occasionally party member ranks will be hidden.
Occasionally ranks will be hidden in casual at random.
Random groans after being revived as if still in DBNO state.
Attackers can be shown on defenders side during prep phase.
Small destructable objects, such as computers are client side despite blocking site lines. For some people, they have a clear view, for others its completely covered.
Destroying walls that have skirting boards, like those in House or Bartlett, can leave floating chunks of wall that obstruct movement.
Hit registration feels as if its taken another downturn with all weapons. Headshots feel like they register less.
Players can be stuck in eternal loading screen when joining.
Ranks will be shown as being reset, as if placement matches havent been completed.
Operators can clip through thin metal floors, showing bits of feet, limbs and clothes. Chalet and Hereford stairs, Clubhouse Garage walkway and so on.
If you are still DBNO during round transition, you will die in the kill feed but the death will not be counted on the score board.
Changing fire rate while aiming down sites no longer has an animation, but still plays the sound.
Reports of Siege causing Discord and Team Speak to lag for some players, and only when Siege is open. Here Here Here
Rebinding the 'Use' key still leaves some things bound to f, such as interacting with Tachanka's turret.
Despite requiring holding the key to do an action, occasionally it will get stuck in the animation by simply pressing the key. You then need to re-press the action button to cancel the animation.
Challenges can be stuck at a specific point of completion and will not progress, nor can be reset by cancelling and re-enabling the challenge. Here
Knife hit registration is very bad this patch, making the connecting noise but not doing anything.
Game crashing on purchase of $35 R6 Credit packs.
Blitz and Doc now have a mish-mash of reflective rubber texture and matte fabric texture for their gloves. Blitz's arms are reflective as if rubber and Doc's gloves have fabric texture beneath the rubber reflective layer.
Unconfirmed/Claims
Queing from the main-menu returns exclusively game-modes that arent your preference. (Only 1 report of this so far on Xbox 1. I'm unsure if he is incredibly unlucky or a bug.)
Claims that Para 308. sometimes not firing bullets, similar to Glaz's rifle.



Edit : la liste vient des modo de reddit.

----------


## Frypolar

> Je rejoins un peu Barbe aussi..
> De toute façon, reddit R6, c'est un peu comme ce topic : beaucoup de personnes qui râlent mais pas beaucoup de personnes qui jouent / jouent 2x par mois / n'ont pas jouer depuis la naissance de Napoléon et se disent «confronter tout les soirs à l'opération Health»  . Je ne citerais pas de nom 
> 
> Moi personnellement j'attends. Ça fait depuis la release qu'on les embrouille, j'avoue qu'ils font beaucoup de la merde mais aussi des bonnes choses. Seulement, quand ils font des bonnes choses, personne ne le reconnaît (true story).


Non mais les mecs, faut atterrir là  ::mellow::  On parle pas de 3 personnes qui galèrent dans un garage. Ubi c’est 10 000 personnes. À Ubi Montréal ils sont 3 000. Les problèmes du jeu ne viennent pas des petits développeurs ou d’un animateur. La communication débile, l’absence d’anti-cheat au lancement, le manque de tests automatiques ou manuels ou encore l’utilisation ridicule du TTS ne viennent pas d’eux. Le problème c’est l’organisation genéral. Ce serait une petite boîte submergée par le succès ce serait tout à fait compréhensible et excusable. Là on en est quand même loin.

Rien que les mises à jour qui font planter le jeu chez tout le monde ou les bugs qui reviennent régulièrement, avec les moyens d’aujourd’hui, pour une boîte aussi grosse, c’est juste un aveu d’incompétence. C’est quand la dernière fois que vous avez vu ça dans un autre AAA d’un gros éditeur ? Vous imaginez la même attitude de la part de boîtes dans l’automobile ou la chimie ? « Salut, on a mis à jour les ordinateurs de bord de toutes les Renault en circulation mais du coup les voitures ne démarrent plus. Désolé hein. » Et je parle même pas des promesses, notamment de transparence, qui se sont fait la malle.

Mais là c’est un jeu vidéo, on n’a pas le droit de critiquer. Pourtant c’est un logiciel comme un autre, payant, encore heureux que les clients puissent râler. Ou alors il faut forcément un certain nombre d’heures au compteur ? Ça se passe comment, on a une carte de membre au bout de x heures qui donne le droit de l’ouvrir ? Surtout qu’il n’y a même pas besoin de jouer au jeu pour voir ce qui déconne, il suffit de suivre son actualité et de savoir un minimum comment ça se passe dans des boîtes qui se soucient de la qualité de leurs produits. Mais c’est bien, on voit que la communication des éditeurs a porté ses fruits. Les joueurs ont déjà peu de moyens de pression, voilà que le simple fait de critiquer ou de se moquer est vu comme une attaque intolérable. Dans n’importe quel autre domaine il serait question de pénalité ou d’amendes et le fautif fermerait bien sa mouille. Là on a droit à des pleurs « Bouhouh, les joueurs sont trop exigeants ». Parce que clairement, les normes dans l’aérospatial, le nucléaire ou même pour les machines à sous, c’est que dalle à côté des méchants joueurs.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Non mais t'es à côté de la plaque Frypo.
J'ai pas dit qu'il fallait pas critiquer ou que le boulot d'Ubi était parfait.

J'ai juste précisé que sur reddit, les mecs tapent une gueulante pour les opérateurs qui arrivent d'abord sur le TTS puis sur le jeu normal.
Sur reddit il y a pas grand monde qui parle de la politique de mise à jour daubée de Ubi.

----------


## Frypolar

> J'ai juste précisé que sur reddit, les mecs tapent une gueulante pour les opérateurs qui arrivent d'abord sur le TTS puis sur le jeu normal.
> Sur reddit il y a pas grand monde qui parle de la politique de mise à jour daubée de Ubi.


Si si, plein. Sur le vide de l’Opération Health, sur le fait que les corrections arrivent avec la nouvelle saison au lieu de la saison qui vient de s’écouler, sur le fait que les sessions de TTS de ~24h ne servaient à rien, j’en passe et des meilleures. Suffit de lire les commentaires sous le thread que j’ai donné plus haut. Et quand ça râle pour les opérateurs c’est que ça fait 6 mois qu’on n’a pas eu de contenu et que là c’est encore retardé par rapport à ce qui était attendu.

Edit : et arrêtez de réduire tout reddit à une seule personne qui aurait une seule attitude bien définie. Le faire pour ce forum ce serait déjà pas bien pertinent alors pour un des sites les plus visités au monde c’est carrément débile  ::siffle::

----------


## n0ra

Il n'y a rien de retardé. Ce sont les joueurs qui se sont mis en tête que les opérateurs sortaient le 29 août sur serveur live, pas Ubi.
Au final ils sortent bien à cette date mais sur le TTS.

----------


## Frypolar

> Il n'y a rien de retardé. Ce sont les joueurs qui se sont mis en tête que les opérateurs sortaient le 29 août sur serveur live, pas Ubi.
> Au final ils sortent bien à cette date mais sur le TTS.


Et bien sûr ce n’est absolument pas lié au fait que la MaJ de début de saison sort la semaine suivant la finale de la Pro League habituellement. Mais c’est pas un problème de communication, ce sont juste les joueurs qui sont cons  ::happy2:: 

Edit : je rappelle que la dernière MaJ de contenu date du 8 février. On est censé en avoir 4 par an soit une tous les trois mois. Ça donne le 8 mai, le 8 août et le 8 novembre si le rythme est respecté  ::siffle::

----------


## Wedgge

Frypo il en à gros  ::O: .

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Mouais.
Pour moi les bugfix c'est la conclusion de l'OH et le reste (OP, nouvelle map) c'est le début de la nouvelle saison.

Mais, je le répète encore une fois, oui il y a eu mauvaise gestion de la part d'Ubi. Les bugs auraient dû être corrigés petit à petit tout le long de la saison.

----------


## Shep1

Moi je suis totalement d'accord avec Frypolar. Malheureusement, le jeu continu d'attirer des nouveaux joueurs alors qu'il est dans un état catastrophique, je pense que Ubi doit bien s'en battre les couilles du coup. C'est dommage d'en arriver à espérer un retour de bâton pour le développeur/éditeur d'un jeu que j'affectionne mais là, leur OH, c'est un grosse grosse blague. J'espère qu'ils nous sortirons la carte GROM en cadeau pour toutes les merdes qu'on a eu pendant cette période...

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Catastrophiques, faut pas exagérer non plus.
Il a des défauts, ils font chier, et encore plus parceque c'est un gros développeur et pas un petit indés.
Mais vous en avez des jeux parfaits ?

True question : CS, c'est absolument pas buggué ? Pas cheaté ? Depuis la première version du jeu ou ils ont corrigés les bugs en sortant des nouvelles versions (1.6, CZ, GO)?
Et depuis 20 ans que le jeu existe, il en est où ? De mémoire les graphismes c'est pas super beau par exemple.

----------


## MrBishop

vidéo leak de blood orchid :



Spoiler Alert! 


https://vid.me/p5853

----------


## Wedgge

La map à semble être immense  ::): .

----------


## n0ra

La map a l'air vraiment grande  ::w00t:: 

C'est sympa aussi ces changements d'ambiance avec les décors à chaque nouvelle pièce.

----------


## Shep1

> Catastrophiques, faut pas exagérer non plus.
> Il a des défauts, ils font chier, et encore plus parceque c'est un gros développeur et pas un petit indés.
> Mais vous en avez des jeux parfaits ?
> 
> True question : CS, c'est absolument pas buggué ? Pas cheaté ? Depuis la première version du jeu ou ils ont corrigés les bugs en sortant des nouvelles versions (1.6, CZ, GO)?
> Et depuis 20 ans que le jeu existe, il en est où ? De mémoire les graphismes c'est pas super beau par exemple.


Pour le catastrophique je parle d'un tout, entre les moments ou les serveurs sont en PLS, les problèmes de hitboxes, de hitreg, de ping avec des joueurs du bangladesh, les différents bug qui peuvent casser une partie... J'y suis peut-être allé un peu fort, mais c'est aussi à la hauteur des déceptions successives que m'a apporté le jeu...

Bref, oui, CSGO fonctionne mieux, je ne sais pas ce qu'il en etait des version précédentes, même si CSS fonctionnais correctement d'après les vagues souvenirs que j'en ai.
Mais comparer ce jeu à CSGO c'est cool, mais en fait osef. Moi je veux un R6S qui marche/fonctionne normalement, et Ubi en a clairement les moyens mais ne veux pas les mettre à disposition, je pense à un probable sous effectif de la team responsable du jeu.

Le jeu n'est pas dans un état "normal" après plus d'un an et demi de développement continu...

----------


## Frypolar

> Catastrophiques, faut pas exagérer non plus.
> Il a des défauts, ils font chier, et encore plus parceque c'est un gros développeur et pas un petit indés.
> Mais vous en avez des jeux parfaits ?
> 
> True question : CS, c'est absolument pas buggué ? Pas cheaté ? Depuis la première version du jeu ou ils ont corrigés les bugs en sortant des nouvelles versions (1.6, CZ, GO)?
> Et depuis 20 ans que le jeu existe, il en est où ? De mémoire les graphismes c'est pas super beau par exemple.


C’est pas catastrophique, je suis d’accord. C’est surtout rageant car le jeu est vraiment intéressant et que l’éditeur/studio fait n’importe quoi. Je suis sûr qu’ils ont bossé comme des dingues mais ça se voit pas. Quant aux jeux parfaits, non il n’y en a pas. Comme tout logiciel tu trouveras toujours des petits trucs. La différence c’est que dans CS t’as pas des matchs pros recommencés parce qu’un joueur avait son arme qui ne tirait pas. La dispersion des armes ne change pas non plus d’un patch à l’autre sans raison.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Ouais, il y a encore un max de taff à faire.
Mais je suis naïf et j'y crois encore. 
Ils voient que le jeu marche, ils vont peut être avoir l'idée de restructurer un peu l'équipe.

----------


## n0ra

Je penses qu'ils ont l'effectif nécessaire pour continuer le développement du jeu. Ils recrutent surtout pour les sections esport actuellement. 
Le jeu a du succès et continue à grandir de jour en jour. Je vois mal Ubisoft réduire les ressources pour continuer le développement du jeu "confortablement". Non, ils sont juste newbie dans ce domaine, prendre soin techniquement d'un FPS multi qui a du succès sur le long terme.

----------


## Wedgge

> Non, ils sont justes newbie dans ce domaine, prendre soin techniquement d'un FPS multi qui a du succès sur le long terme.


Ubi c'est pas non plus des nouveaux qui débarquent dans le game la fleur au fusil, cette excuse du "premier FPS multi déso les bro on débute" merci mais non merci. A ce stade ils s'en battent juste les couilles de la manière la plus décomplexée qui soit.

----------


## Frypolar

> Ils voient que le jeu marche, ils vont peut être avoir l'idée de restructurer un peu l'équipe.


Ce n’est pas la structure de l’équipe qu’il faut changer mais la façon de travailler et de communiquer. Dans une aussi grosse boîte ça devrait être déterminé au-dessus d’eux.

----------


## n0ra

> Ubi c'est pas non plus des nouveaux qui débarquent dans le game la fleur au fusil, cette excuse du "premier FPS multi déso les bro on débute" merci mais non merci. A ce stade ils s'en battent juste les couilles de la manière la plus décomplexée qui soit.


Si ils s'en battaient vraiment les couilles on aurait pas vu venir de Year 2 et on serait en train de jouer à un jeu au stade de l'open beta proche de l'agonie.

----------


## Frypolar

> Non, ils sont juste newbie dans ce domaine, prendre soin techniquement d'un FPS multi qui a du succès sur le long terme.


Que ce soit un FPS multi ou un démineur n’a pas d’importance. Leur problème c’est de maintenir et continuer le développement sur un logiciel plusieurs mois après sa sortie. Ils ne savent pas faire, parce que dans le jeu vidéo on a plutôt l’habitude de lâcher le produit une fois sorti. Très bien, ça se comprend. Par contre ça n’excuse rien du tout. Quand tu pèses autant qu’Ubi, trouver une ou plusieurs personnes qui savent gérer ça c’est facile. Des boîtes qui développent et maintiennent un logiciel plusieurs années de suite c’est pas ce qui manque, c’est même plutôt la norme en informatique...

- - - Updated - - -




> Si ils s'en battaient vraiment les couilles on aurait pas vu venir de Year 2 et on serait en train de jouer à un jeu au stade de l'open beta proche de l'agonie.


Ben non vu que la fréquentation augmente surtout lors de l’ajout de contenu.

----------


## n0ra

Ah mais je ne leur cherche pas d'excuse. Ne pensez surtout pas ça, je suis d'accord avec vous.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Que ce soit un FPS multi ou un démineur n’a pas d’importance. Leur problème c’est de maintenir et continuer le développement sur un logiciel plusieurs mois après sa sortie. Ils ne savent pas faire, parce que dans le jeu vidéo on a plutôt l’habitude de lâcher le produit une fois sorti. Très bien, ça se comprend. Par contre ça n’excuse rien du tout. Quand tu pèses autant qu’Ubi, trouver une ou plusieurs personnes qui savent gérer ça c’est facile. Des boîtes qui développent et maintiennent un logiciel plusieurs années de suite c’est pas ce qui manque, c’est même plutôt la norme en informatique...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Ben non vu que la fréquentation augmente surtout lors de l’ajout de contenu.


Bah ça me parait logique pour eux de continuer à faire vivre le jeu quand tu vois sa population augmenter et ce même sans les ajouts de contenus ( c'est le cas ).

Les joueurs doivent être sadomaso pour continuer à jouer à un jeu sur lequel ils ragent tous les jours pour y revenir jouer le lendemain. R6S le jeu auquel on aime jouer et détester à la fois.

----------


## Wedgge

Personne ici ne déteste le jeu (Khan c'est occupé des hérétiques  ::ninja:: ), simplement la façon dont il est géré depuis plusieurs mois me sort par les yeux.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Au moins tu peux utiliser des excuses bidons quand tu te fais buter à cause de ton mauvais game sens  ::ninja::

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> vidéo leak de blood orchid :
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> https://vid.me/p5853


Un scopio evo avec un chargeur de 50 balles?  ::mellow::  ::mellow::

----------


## MrBishop

extended mag (chargeur plus grand)

nan j'déconne chez pas, mais c'est une théorie possible

----------


## Redlight

Non mais ça rale sur Reddit parce que ça fait deux fois que du contenu est décalé quelques jours avant sa sortie. Dans n'importe quel boîte si tu annonces à ton client un retard a quelques jour de l'échéance tu te prend un scud.

Et ils me font rire avec leur mytho 1000 bugs. On parie que le bug de l'acog sur la l85a2 ne sera toujours pas résolu. Et au lieu de nous pondre 3 pauvres patch en 3 mois ils pouvait pas en faire des hebdomadaire même si ce n'était que quelques bugs de corrigé. Ça serait nettement mieux passer l'OH si ça avait été le cas.

J'ose même pas imaginé le bordel que ça va être si ils implémentent tout d'un coup. Déjà que les nouvelles hitbox ont péter le hitreg. Et quand on voit qu'à chaque patch un truc sensé être corrigé ne l'est pas pas (vault animation par exemple) j'ai hâte de voir la gueule du bordel.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

La seule chose positive que je voit c'est qu'ils push enfin un patch complet sur les TTS. Mais vu la taille du truc ça fait peur. Et on ne connait même pas la durée du TTS, j'ose espérer que ça ne sera pas 2 jours mais je le vois gros comme une maison .

----------


## n0ra

Pour la durée du TTS j'ose *espérer* du 29 jusqu'au weekend.

----------


## schouffy

D'accord avec Redlight, quand tu fais une opération Health ça parait logique de livrer des petits lots de corrections régulièrement. Perso je m'attendais à ça... au début.

----------


## hixe33

Y a eu un changement de politique tarifaire sur l'unlock d'opérateurs ?
J'ai pu en débloquer à tarif "normal" alors que j'avais acheté l'édition Starter  ::huh::

----------


## MrBishop

grave trop mal jouer ce soir, désolé pour la ranked  :Emo:  Du gros gold mouleux en face, Echo qui regarde la trappe et me met une tête instant avec sa mitrailette.. Ils étaient archi nuls, j'aurais du leur mettre 12 kills dans la tronche mais j'ai vraiment pas eu de réussite ce soir. Comme quoi..

----------


## n0ra

> grave trop mal jouer ce soir, désolé pour la ranked  Du gros gold mouleux en face, Echo qui regarde la trappe et me met une tête instant avec sa mitrailette.. Ils étaient archi nuls, j'aurais du leur mettre 12 kills dans la tronche mais j'ai vraiment pas eu de réussite ce soir. Comme quoi..
> 
> https://media.giphy.com/media/1hiVNxD34TpC0/giphy.gif

----------


## n0ra

Ela Bosak

----------


## n0ra

Putain ...

----------


## Memory

J'ai récupérer mon compte, merci Ubi ! Service super rapide et sympa (au tel) en moins de 10min, j'avais mon compte dispo. Cool !

Sinon ce wk gratos pour tester le jeu.

Je vais essayer de revenir jouer avec vous. J'ai acheté du skill en même temps.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Du coup tu t'étais bien fait piraté ?

----------


## Memory

> Du coup tu t'étais bien fait piraté ?


Il y a eu des tentatives de connexion sur mon compte mais mon e-mail n'a pas été changé, d’après Mr.Ubi.

Il a modifié le mode de connexion, supprimé les mdp et maintenant c'est ok

----------


## Shep1

Du coup t'as pris quelle marque, pour le skill ? T'as payé combien ?  ::ninja::

----------


## mcgrill

On l'a dit et répété sur le mumble. Pour ceux qui aurait loupé, utilisez de l'authentification forte dès que c'est possible.
Ubi est compatible avec l'authentification google Authenticator.

----------


## Styxounet

> Putain ...


Haha putain le mec s'est littéralement prostitué  :Gerbe:

----------


## Shep1

> Haha putain le mec s'est littéralement prostitué


Clair, on dirais une phrase que tu as sorti a ta meuf juste pour qu'elle te fasse des crêpes.

----------


## Wedgge

C'est Styx qui fait les crêpes, sa femme elle s'occupe surtout de conduire la voiture et de tout ce qui concerne le porte monnaie d'après ce qu'il nous à dit.

----------


## Frypolar

Les anciens joueurs de Vertical Gaming sont tous passés chez Rogue (qui a l’air plus sérieux qu’un donateur d’un stream...) : https://twitter.com/GoingRogueGG/sta...49556425658370

----------


## ChaosNighT

Bon, du coup, WE gratuit ça veut dire foire aux absurdités en casu c'est ça ?

----------


## Shep1

Changement du map pool pour coller à l'esport : https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/e...ns-in-season-3

Les changements sont monstrueux pour le coup. Création d'un ranked ESL et un classique avec un map ppol de 9 map à voir ici :


Le casual passe à 15 maps en rotation : 



Et le plus gros : certaines maps absentes vont être refaites par les level designers. Pas toutes, et ça prendra du temps selon eux.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

On pourra plus jouer Yacht  :Emo:  et favela  :Emo:

----------


## Wedgge

> Changement du map pool pour coller à l'esport : https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/e...ns-in-season-3
> 
> Création d'un ranked ESL et un classique avec un map ppol de 9 map à voir ici


 :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:

----------


## Frypolar

> On pourra plus jouer Yacht  et favela


Et Bartlett. Et Plane. Et House.

Sinon, information capitale : il faut 3 coups avec le marteau de Sledge pour tuer un Bomber  :Cigare:

----------


## mcgrill

Il parlait du casu parce que pas mal de joueurs ont fait leur petite bites à ne pas vouloir aller en ranked ces derniers temps.
Bon après partir en ranked avec wedge barbe et moi faut vouloir son niveau laiton, mais à part ça on vous vois plus trop.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Euh... Je suis platine moi monsieur !
Merci de ne pas me mettre dans le même sac que Wedgge et vous  :Indeed:

----------


## mcgrill

Bah moi aussi j'ai été platine, je sais aussi bien me faire carry que toi ! ;P
Après j'ai voulu me la péter en faisant du soloq et puis voilà...

Sinon pour la partie gun porn, sig vient de sortir un 5.56 de la taille d'un mp5k (a crosse replié)
https://www.sigsauer.com/store/sig-m...ler-psb-1.html
Ça doit bien brosser les dents ce truc là...

Et pour ceux qui ne verraient pas le rapport avec le jeu, ça aurait été demandé par le SOCOM.
On pourrait donc voir arriver des unités avec ce genre d'engin.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Mais le platine je l'ai remonté en soloQ  :Cigare: 
Alors que le Gold IV, merci les canards !

----------


## MrBishop

welcome Rogue eSport :

https://twitter.com/GoingRogueGG/sta...49556425658370

----------


## Redlight

> On pourra plus jouer Yacht  et favela


Plus important certaine Map vont être retravailler mais d'autres définitivement abandonné.

----------


## schouffy

> C'est Styx qui fait les crêpes, sa femme elle s'occupe surtout de conduire la voiture et de tout ce qui concerne le porte monnaie d'après ce qu'il nous à dit.


il s'occupe de le remplir, sa femme de le vider !

----------


## Frypolar

> il s'occupe de la remplir, sa femme de le vider !


Fixed.



Pardon  ::ninja::

----------


## n0ra

> Fixed.
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon

----------


## n0ra

Le menu pour aujourd'hui et demain pour la finale à la Gamescom



- - - Mise à jour - - -

https://www.twitch.tv/rainbow6

- - - Mise à jour - - -

C'est Ence qui s'est fait sortir par Elevate au premier quart.

eX et Penta commence maintenant.

----------


## ChaosNighT

Dommage pour Ence, ils ont montré pas mal de trucs propres

----------


## mcgrill

Penta qui met une branlée à EX sur Border...
Première équipe de la saison NA qui se fait éliminer rapidement.

----------


## Redlight

D'un autre côté ence  c'est fait sortir contre des NA

----------


## ChaosNighT

Millenium qui mène 0-4 sur Oregon et qui perd la map 6-4 ...  :<_<:

----------


## n0ra

Je suis passé sur le stream en vo ... ils me gonflent le Scock et le Furious à gueuler des " Let's go baguette " à tout bout de champs.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Millenium  :Drum:  :210: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Millenium qui mène 0-4 sur Oregon et qui perd la map 6-4 ...


Oh putain le troll du capitaine par rapport au 0-4 " Astro avait en fait les écouteurs inversés il s'en est rendu compte au quatrième round, à ce moment là on est remonté 6-4 "  ::wub::

----------


## Styxounet

> C'est Styx qui fait les crêpes, sa femme elle s'occupe surtout de conduire la voiture et de tout ce qui concerne le porte monnaie d'après ce qu'il nous à dit.


J'ai vraiment ri ^^ 
Et si elle était mieux (bien mieux) payée, je ferai les crêpes toute la semaine  :;):

----------


## mcgrill

> D'un autre côté ence  c'est fait sortir contre des NA


Oui mais ENCE sont passés en looser bracket, pour moi il ne sont clairement pas au niveau de Penta même si ils ont gagnés leur dernier match contre eux. (Je pense que Penta ne voulait pas utiliser ses strats et les garder pour le LAN).
EX n'ont perdu aucun match c'était les premiers indisputés. Sortir sur un 2-0 contre Penta, c'est dur.

----------


## n0ra



----------


## Shep1

Il y a un topic du cosplaid si tu veux. Fétichiste  :tired:

----------


## n0ra

> Il y a un topic du cosplaid si tu veux. Fétichiste


Ah bon ? ou ça ?

----------


## Frypolar

> Il y a un topic du cosplaid si tu veux. Fétichiste


Euh oui mais c’est pour les cosplay *laids* pour éviter que ça devienne un topic de beaufs...

----------


## Frypolar

Ahahah, les mecs d’Ubisoft qui sont en train de mettre en avant leur "déploiement en 3 phases" avec le TTS pour améliorer le contrôle qualité  ::XD::

----------


## Shep1

> Euh oui mais c’est pour les cosplay *laids* pour éviter que ça devienne un topic de beaufs...


Moi je trouve que sa photo est éligible au topic...

----------


## Frypolar

> Moi je trouve que sa photo est éligible au topic...


Je dis ça notamment pour les cosplay IQ. Au hasard  ::rolleyes:: 

- - - Updated - - -

Le changement sur l’éclairage touchera toutes les maps et devrait être dans le prochain patch  ::wub::

----------


## n0ra

> Le changement sur l’éclairage touchera toutes les maps et devrait être dans le prochain patch


AAaaaaah  ::lol::

----------


## Frypolar

Pengu qui est à 10-0 en 3 rounds. Ok.

----------


## n0ra

10-1  ::ninja::

----------


## Wedgge

Ce qu'il sort sur le dernier round avec Smoke  ::O: . Le mec en à marre d'attendre il va distribuer des baffes.

----------


## Frypolar

Il a fini à combien ? 21 kills ? C’est dommage qu’ils ne montrent pas le tableau des scores à la fin.

----------


## n0ra

6 Invitational saison 2

----------


## mcgrill

C'est tard non ?
La saison 2 va se finir, ça devrait être pendant la y3s1. Ils avaient pas fait ça pour la s4 l'année dernière ?

----------


## Akit0

Avec tout les DLC que comprend le jeu vous conseillez de prendre quel pack ? 
Pour le moment je n'ai rien.

----------


## Shep1

Joue au jeu et n'achète rien. Tu peux tout débloquer en jouant. Si vraiment tu as envie de prendre un raccourci, prends le season pass, il est trouvable à pas trop cher.

----------


## Frypolar

> C'est tard non ?
> La saison 2 va se finir, ça devrait être pendant la y3s1. Ils avaient pas fait ça pour la s4 l'année dernière ?


L'année dernière c'était le 8 février. Sachant qu'ils ont un mois de retard sur le planning (oui parce qu'en plus d'avoir changé que dalle, l'Operation Health a duré 1 mois de plus  ::happy2:: ) c'est bien s'ils arrivent à respecter ce délai.

----------


## Shep1

Pour ceux qui s'interrogent sur les gadgets des prochains opérateurs.

@Red : Du coup l'opérateur du GROM n'a pas de M4, mais un Scorpion EVO avec un chargeur de 50 bastos. Le pompe, j'ai pas trop fait attention, et de toute façon c'était pas notre sujet de discussion.
Cela dit, c'est l'opérateur de défense du GROM, donc à voir si celui d'attaque a bien une M4 comme dans l'artwork,... Ce qui m'étonnerais.

----------


## mcgrill

Scorpion EVO c'est du 9mm donc plus logique pour les défenseurs oui, enfin que la M4 soit pour les attaquants.
Vous me comprenez quoi !!!

Merci pour les dates frypo, ouais finalement ça colle pas mal en fait. J'avais zappé que c'était en février.

----------


## MrBishop

des gens pour une ranked ?

----------


## MAIVLY

> ...oui parce qu'en plus d'avoir changé que dalle, l'Operation Health a duré 1 mois de plus...


Attention, d'après des infos plus ou moins sûres, si on voulait imprimer le patch note en taille normale de caractère, il ferait 
73 puta*n de pages
Donc pour moi, l'opéraion (sans t) a servi à quelque chose, c'est juste qu'il sortent tout pour blood orchid.

Je regrette quand même qu'il n'ont pas sortis un patch ou deux pendant OH, merci les consoleux et leurs mises à jour trop chères pour ubi

----------


## Kaelis

J'ai hâte, je croise les doigts.

----------


## MAIVLY

Il arrive d'ailleurs dans plus ou moins 1 heure ce patchounote

----------


## Frypolar

> Attention, d'après des infos plus ou moins sûres, si on voulait imprimer le patch note en taille normale de caractère, il ferait 
> 73 puta*n de pages
> Donc pour moi, l'opéraion (sans t) a servi à quelque chose, c'est juste qu'il sortent tout pour blood orchid.
> 
> Je regrette quand même qu'il n'ont pas sortis un patch ou deux pendant OH, merci les consoleux et leurs mises à jour trop chères pour ubi


L’opération Health a surtout montré qu’ils ne savaient pas se servir d’un TTS, qu’ils ne savaient pas communiqué et qu’ils ont toujours de gros problèmes de tests et de serveurs. Pour les consoles, je pense pas qu’il y ait un rapport vu qu’Ubi a plusieurs fois sorti des trucs uniquement sur PC. Pour la tonne de correction, je me cite :



> https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...ment_timeline/
> 
> _Depuis 6 mois on a sorti 3 fix et demi, montré qu’on ne savait pas comment se servir d’un TTS, fait péter tous nos serveurs suite à des maintenances et réussi, au moins deux fois, à faire planter le jeu chez tout le monde suite à un patch mineur. Il nous parait donc complètement logique de sortir un énorme patch qui change la structure des données du jeu chez les clients, les maps, les opérateurs, l’éclairage, ajoute 3 opérateurs, une carte et corrige de nombreux bugs, tout ça en une seule fois._
> 
> Des professionnels putain

----------


## MAIVLY

https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/e...hid/index.aspx


BORDEL


LE PREMIER TRUC QUE JE VOIS

http://imgur.com/a/CVrQQ


ça promet

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Attention ! 
"Crosshairs don’t turn red on enemies anymore"

- - - Mise à jour - - -

MAIS NON POURQUOI JN BKGVIGVHBBKGDUFCIJZMK

"Bandit can now destroy Hibana pellets while they Fuze."

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Rhaaa oui, je l'avais dit qu'IQ allait devenir de plus en plus importante

IQ Doesn’t Detect Friendly gadgets anymore & detects Echo’s arm pad while using the Yokai

- - - Mise à jour - - -

et sinon nondédiou, que la liste est longue... MAIS J'AI PLUS LE TEMPS MERDE

----------


## Styxounet

> MAIS NON POURQUOI JN BKGVIGVHBBKGDUFCIJZMK
> 
> "Bandit can now destroy Hibana pellets while they Fuze."


Avec le bordel que ca fait, le temps que ca met à péter, c'est complètement con. Donc maintenant, Hibana, ce n'est que pour les trappes  ::|:

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> L’opération Health a surtout montré qu’ils ne savaient pas se servir d’un TTS, qu’ils ne savaient pas communiqué et qu’ils ont toujours de gros problèmes de tests et de serveurs. Pour les consoles, je pense pas qu’il y ait un rapport vu qu’Ubi a plusieurs fois sorti des trucs uniquement sur PC. Pour la tonne de correction, je me cite :


Oui, comme on l'a répété plusieurs fois, ils ont très mal communiqué et mis en place. Mais au final elle est bien là

----------


## Frypolar

> Oui, comme on l'a répété plusieurs fois, ils ont très mal communiqué et mis en place. Mais au final elle est bien là


On va attendre de voir ce que ça donne avant de se réjouir  ::P:

----------


## Redlight

Et combien de pages pour les nouveaux bugs qu'amenera ce patch je parie sur plus de 73 ?

----------


## n0ra

> Et combien de pages pour les nouveaux bugs qu'amenera ce patch je parie sur plus de 73 ?


Laisse le temps du recensement  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Donc le changement sur les lumières, certaines textures et les nouveaux serveurs arrivent aussi avec ce nouveau patch !  ::wub::

----------


## MrBishop

_La tempête "bozak"_



https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/e...rator/ela.aspx

Juste impressionnant la bio' qu'ils ont fait sur elle, on avait encore jamais eu de background aussi complet pour un opérateur. Une mini série ou un genre de bande dessiné sur le jeu pourrait être vachement intéressant je trouve...

----------


## n0ra

En français : https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/f...rator/ela.aspx

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

J'ai lu le patch note en entier sauf les maps, pour lesquels j'ai juste survolé, pas mal de nouveaux trucs intéressants. On retrouve le nerf des barbelés, qui ralentissent de 45% à la place de 50% et qui se cassent en deux coups. Ils empêchent toujours de courir.
Les ACOG sur les allemands sans surprise, et aussi les deux drones à la fois. À noter que les drones feront du bruit lorsque la caméra bougera, donc ils seront moins furtifs.
On note aussi que l'on a enfin le dessus sur les cams et drones en étant vivant par rapport aux morts. Fini donc les afk qui bloquent une cam.
Fini aussi les 'id' d'ennemis sans spot et apparemment le spot de l'objo est amélioré.
Beaucoup beaucoup de modifs à la con sur des textures/modèles 3D and co sur des charms, headgears et modèles de perso, ça gonfle pas mal le patch note, mais bon c'est une bonne chose.
Et sinon les nouvelles faces des opérateurs : (les meufs sont...)
https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...the_operators/

----------


## Agano

La taille du patchnote  ::O: 

Donc du coup tous les trucs-machins qu'ils ont bidouillé pendant l'opération Health seront appliqués avec le patch de Blood Orchid.




> Et sinon les nouvelles faces des opérateurs : (les meufs sont....)
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...the_operators/


C'est moi où ils ont filé des yeux verts/bleus à tout le monde?  :tired:

----------


## Frypolar

J’ai l’impression que les sons ont changé, c’est vraiment pas mal.

Edit : les SMG des défenseurs ont l’air fortes  :tired:

----------


## mcgrill

Ah t'es sur le tts ?
Ils ont changés quoi pour les sons ?

----------


## MrBishop

Gros leak en vue :

Thatcher Elite



Spoiler Alert! 






Jager Elite



Spoiler Alert! 






Sur la tête d'un canard laqué, Jager il a une tronche... Même les mouches elles ont pas une gueule pareil

----------


## MAIVLY

TATCHER ELITE  ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub::

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Personne ne joue Thatcher. 
C'est toujours le plus lent à pick qui est obligé de se le farcir  :tired:

----------


## MrBishop

Thatcher il a du style, j'avoue. Très très beau

----------


## mcgrill

Thatcher pète la classe !
Par contre l'autre Paul Naref allemand là...


je sais bien que ça ne s'écrit pas comme ça.

----------


## Frypolar

Ça c’est cool : https://gfycat.com/DependentDefensiveHornet

Edit : Et Glaz peut péter les trappes en tirant dessus : https://gfycat.com/DearestCheapDeviltasmanian

Ediit 2 : les skins de la Pro League ont leak aussi : Hibana, Glaz, Valkyrie.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Les lunettes de Valkyrie  :Gerbe:

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Pro league smoke aussi 
https://m.imgur.com/a/KCruI#QRuujMO

----------


## Voodoonice

J'ai fais quelques parties sur le TTS, j'ai pas trouvé la différence de luminosité flagrante sur Dostoyevsky  ::unsure::

----------


## Styxounet

> TATCHER ELITE


C'est vrai qu'il est pas mal. Reste a voir la modélisation en jeu  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Kaelis

Reste à voir le patch en action surtout  ::ninja::

----------


## Bathory

> J'ai fais quelques parties sur le TTS, j'ai pas trouvé la différence de luminosité flagrante sur Dostoyevsky


Wat.  ::w00t::

----------


## Voodoonice

T'affole pas, j'ai fais qu'une partie, j'ai peut être pas fais gaffe  ::lol::

----------


## Agano

> Les lunettes de Valkyrie


On dirait le super-vilain dans Batman, celui qui se prend pour une mouche avec le lance-flammes  ::ninja::

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Sur le TTS
https://gfycat.com/ComplexSelfassuredGadwall

Si c'est pas fixé à la sortie du patch, ça prouvera l'inutilité du TTS

----------


## Redlight

Bof je trouve que les gu qui se déclenchent sur l'otage bcp plus gênante.

Mais ça serra riens d'espérer que quoi que ce soit change entre le TTS et le live.

----------


## n0ra

Et niveau serveur alors, ça donne quoi?

----------


## Voodoonice

> Et niveau serveur alors, ça donne quoi?


Je trouve que c'est mieux

----------


## MrBishop

En même temps ça peut pas être pire que maintenant 

 :Drum:

----------


## n0ra

> En même temps ça peut pas être pire que maintenant


 :210:

----------


## Wedgge

> Personne ne joue Thatcher. 
> C'est toujours le plus lent à pick qui est obligé de se le farcir


Je main Tatcher chaque fois que c'est possible j'aime beaucoup le perso, mais d'un autre côté personne ne veux jouer Thermite à part quelques rares canards, donc de fait il y a souvent pas de Tatcher ce qui nous coûte bien des parties.

----------


## ChaosNighT

Bon, j'me suis décidé à réinstaller mumble, j'passerais peut être faire quelques parties avec les canards, j'commence à pas mal saturer du SoloQ ranked x)

----------


## Voodoonice

> Sur le TTS
> https://gfycat.com/ComplexSelfassuredGadwall
> 
> Si c'est pas fixé à la sortie du patch, ça prouvera l'inutilité du TTS


J'ai vu passer une notification Twitter d'Ubi concernant un fix de la grenade fumigène mais il a disparu  :nawak: 

Edit: retrouvé

----------


## Redlight

Mais lol les madcorps wipe. Je suis maudit  ::XD::

----------


## MAIVLY

> Mais lol les madcorps wipe. Je suis maudit


 ::blink::  heu french pliz

----------


## n0ra

> heu french pliz


La structure entière MadCorps qui met un terme à son histoire.

----------


## mcgrill

> Mais lol les madcorps wipe. Je suis maudit


Ah merde, désolé pour toi.
C'est un peu foufou la scène e-sport en terme de stabilité...
Dommage :/
Viens t'entrainer avec nous !

----------


## Barbe Rousse

J'espère que t'auras au moins réussi à avoir ton diam's

----------


## n0ra

> J'espère que t'auras au moins réussi à avoir ton diam's




Je le sors souvent ce gif sur ce thread  ::ninja::

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> J'espère que t'auras au moins réussi à avoir ton diam's

----------


## Redlight

Bof les bons joueurs sont dans des Line up et ne jouent qu'entre eux même à 4. Le reste c'est tres hétéroclite et pas très assidu. Certains soir il y avait plus de monde sur pubg ou civ dans le chan R6, quand il ne jouait pas à R6 sur les serveurs ricains...

Je me tatais à rester pour partir dans un LU en faite

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Je comprends rien à tout ce monde de l'esport  :Emo: 

C'est quoi un Line Up ? Juste une équipe de gars qui jouent tout le temps ensemble, sans faire de Pro League ? Comme Macie avec son groupe de joueurs habituels ?
Si c'est ça, il y a de la place dans notre LU : Bishop, Wedgge, EyeLaughThugAim et Moi

----------


## Redlight

Ça veut dire go4, tournoi mineur etc... Avec entrainement à jours fixe et grosse présence demandé.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Ah bah non alors ^^
Même si ça me déplairait pas mais j'ai toujours des imprévus de partout

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Imprévu bar principalement.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Pas que. D'ici une semaine l'imprévu sera d'autre nature  ::trollface::

----------


## Kaelis

Faire tes devoirs ?  ::ninja::

----------


## mcgrill

> Je comprends rien à tout ce monde de l'esport 
> 
> C'est quoi un Line Up ? Juste une équipe de gars qui jouent tout le temps ensemble, sans faire de Pro League ? Comme Macie avec son groupe de joueurs habituels ?
> Si c'est ça, il y a de la place dans notre LU : Bishop, Wedgge, EyeLaughThugAim et Moi


Tin le type qui cherche tellement à me remplacer par un mec bon....
Jsuis dég

----------


## MAIVLY

On a retrouvé Gowy :

----------


## Mixadonf

yo,
comme le jeu me plait bien, pensez que ca vaut le coup de prendre le season pass year 2 maintenant??  :;):

----------


## Voodoonice

Ça dépend, t'a débloqué combien d'agent ?

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> yo,
> comme le jeu me plait bien, pensez que ca vaut le coup de prendre le season pass year 2 maintenant??


Si le jeu te plaît et que tu comptes passer du temps dessus, pas sûr que ça vaille le coup. La saison arrive à sa fin.
Si tu vas y jouer que de temps en temps, et que tu veux tous les opérateurs tout de suite, alors oui

----------


## Kaelis

> yo,
> comme le jeu me plait bien, pensez que ca vaut le coup de prendre le season pass year 2 maintenant??


Le season pass ça n'est que du temps. Ça dépend complétement de combien d'heures tu comptes jouer.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Si le jeu te plaît et que tu comptes passer du temps dessus, pas sûr que ça vaille le coup. La saison arrive à sa fin.
> Si tu vas y jouer que de temps en temps, et que tu veux tous les opérateurs tout de suite, alors oui





> Le season pass ça n'est que du temps. Ça dépend complétement de combien d'heures tu comptes jouer.


 :tired:

----------


## Mixadonf

> Ça dépend, t'a débloqué combien d'agent ?


bah j'ai acheter le pack pour avoir tout les agents de la 1ere année
apres je dois avoir environ 20 agents




> Si le jeu te plaît et que tu comptes passer du temps dessus, pas sûr que ça vaille le coup. La saison arrive à sa fin.
> Si tu vas y jouer que de temps en temps, et que tu veux tous les opérateurs tout de suite, alors oui


bah je compte passé du temps dessus donc tu penses qu'il vaut mieux que je les débloque normalement??





> Le season pass ça n'est que du temps. Ça dépend complétement de combien d'heures tu comptes jouer.


en regle general les jeu multi je frise les 1000 heures environ

----------


## Kaelis

Tu joues beaucoup du coup, tu peux t'en passer à mon avis. Après ça peut être frustrant d'être limité en choix le temps de débloquer les opérateurs les plus chers (c'est un défaut du jeu qu'il faut avoir en tête si on part pour "grinder").

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Oui bah n'achète pas le SP alors. Le seul avantage est d'avoir les opérateurs 1 semaine avant, gratuitement.
J'ai fait toute la S1 sans SP, j'ai jamais été à court de money. Je l'ai pris pour la S2 parcequ'il y avait une grosse promo mais ça n'apporte pas grand chose.
A part que t'as un max de points pour acheter les skins d'armes après

----------


## Mixadonf

ok merci  :;): 
sinon pour le classé est ce qu'il existe un tableau pour connaitre le nombre de points qu'il faut en fonction du rank??
bonus: il y a des noob comme moi qui commence le jeu pour pouvoir faire du classé, je suis unranked pour le moment

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Le nombre de points de ? En fin de partie ? 
Ca rentre pas en compte. Il faut juste gagner ou perdre pour monter/descendre en ranked.

Si c'est les points de classement pour chaque rank, oui, ça doit pouvoir se trouver quelquepart

----------


## Mixadonf

j'ai trouvé http://imgur.com/4ue3oGI

----------


## Barbe Rousse

A savoir que les rank vont être reset la semaine prochaine

----------


## Mixadonf

::XD:: 
donc je peut faire du classé sans me prendre la tete jusque la semaine prochaine  :;):

----------


## ChaosNighT

Sinon, perso je joue 1 mois tous les 4 mois, et là j'avais 125k pour les prochains opérateurs donc ça monte assez vite quand même... (après je prend pas de skins & co, merci les alpha packs)

----------


## Redlight

> j'ai trouvé http://imgur.com/4ue3oGI


Attention ça peut changer d'une saison à l'autre

----------


## ChaosNighT

> Attention ça peut changer d'une saison à l'autre


Yep, selon les saisons les grades vont dans un sens ou dans l'autre ... Tu peux être Gold Star (juste avant Plat 3) une saison, et la saison d'après le Gold Star c'est le plus bas du Gold ...

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Non, ça ça ne bougera plus. 
Ce dont Red' parle c'est les scores minimum pour changer de grade

----------


## Mixadonf

il change l'ordre des ranks ou il change les points necessaire??

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> il change l'ordre des ranks ou il change les points necessaire??


Les points

----------


## ChaosNighT

Ah ouais ça aussi, genre j'ai fait le boulet à l'opération Red Crow j'ai fini à 2743 de MMR ce qui m'a valu un joli Silver 2... Sauf que 2743 MMR maintenant ça équivaut à du Gold 3 ...

Ou Skull Rain à 4584 de MMR et Gold 2 ... Ce qui équivaut maintenant à du Diam's x)

----------


## MrBishop

> Bof les bons joueurs sont dans des Line up et ne jouent qu'entre eux même à 4. Le reste c'est tres hétéroclite et pas très assidu. Certains soir il y avait plus de monde sur pubg ou civ dans le chan R6, quand il ne jouait pas à R6 sur les serveurs ricains...
> 
> Je me tatais à rester pour partir dans un LU en faite


Ça se voyait à des kilomètres que leur structure était bancale de toute façon
Puis leur forum aussi actif qu'une soirée entre retraités, non merci (comprendre par là, la plupart des sections dont les derniers messages dataient d'il y a 2-3 semaines)
Essaye la team à Whiteshark, ils ont peut-être une communauté de fanboys mais les membres sont très cools et ont la tête sur les épaules. Ils sont «abordables
Pour avoir déjà jouer contre les titulaires, ils sont vraiment pas mauvais et ont vraiment une belle marge de progression. Personnellement si mon emploi du temps me le permettait et si j'étais pas dans cette commu, j'aurais sûrement postuler chez eux !
En plus j'ai Izzaro.TI en ami (un garçon fort sympathique d'ailleurs), donc je peux lui parler de toi si toi ou d'autres êtes intéressés.

C'est pas comme les SFPD où désolé hein, mais c'est juste une usine. Quand je tombe sur des SFPD, ils sont vraiment mauvais (désolé si vous me lisez les SFPD hein, mais être présent sur la scène depuis aussi longtemps et avoir un tel niveau de jeu, c'est inquiétant). On a affronter Flo l'admin, Ventraxx qui est un des mecs qui jouaient souvent avec TonyFPS et putain quoi.. C'est bad bad bad.

----------


## Redlight

La team TI non merci. Et je recherche pas du pur skill, j'ai pas donné suite chez les WTF parce qu'ils seekaient trop le kill etc... Pas très intéressant de jouer chez eux. Pourtant le grade mini pour y rentrer c'était plat.

Les SFPD sont une énorme communauté R6, ils font bcp de choses et il n'y a pas que le skill dans la vie bishop.

----------


## MrBishop

Le grade mini, je trouve ça un peu con par contre et assez «discriminatoire».
Y a pas que le skill qui compte, mais pour une team qui organise et participe à des compétitions, bah c'est un peu l'essentiel d'avoir du skill.
C'est bien ça le problème, ils sont une «énorme» communauté et pas une team. 
Moi je t'ai proposer la TI, après tu prends ou tu prends pas hein  :;):

----------


## Redlight

Mais si ils ont une team, t'as juste joué contre des lambdas  ::XD:: . Idem pour les madcorps ils ont fait la cdf.

----------


## MrBishop

non, j'ai jouer plusieurs fois contre des premades SFPD (au complet 5), c'est pour ça que je me permets de parler. Je juge pas une team entière uniquement en ayant contre un seul mec

ça veut rien dire la Coupe de France lol, vu que ce que ça a donner  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Redlight

Non ils avaient une Line up les SFPD à l'époque c'etaient les outsiders. Tu as juste joué contre 5 SFPD ensemble. Un peu comme si tu disais que cpc avait un lu

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Notre LU est aussi bon que les autres !  :Cell: 
Juste jaloux de pas avoir été intégré  ::P:

----------


## n0ra



----------


## MrBishop

> Non ils avaient une Line up les SFPD à l'époque c'etaient les outsiders. Tu as juste joué contre 5 SFPD ensemble. Un peu comme si tu disais que cpc avait un lu


"à l'époque"

des gens ont connus cette époque ici ?

----------


## n0ra

Sur Siege j'en ai croisé quelques-uns mais jamais en team complète. Par contre sur Raven Shield ( et même Rogue Spear ) je les ai connu et affronté en team vs team. Ils étaient très présents et sont en fait de gros fans de Raven Shield. Peut-être que Red parlait de cette époque.
C'est une très vieille organisation.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> C'est une très vieille organisation.


170 ans d'après ton image postée plus haut  ::):

----------


## Redlight

> "à l'époque"
> 
> des gens ont connus cette époque ici ?


A l'époque c'est quand j'étais là bas. En début d'année lol.

Avec des mecs comme elclacos, deriizo ou kirond par exemple.

----------


## MrBishop

Eltacos et Chorizo ? Inconnus au bataillon
Blague à part, je veux bien te croire mais leurs noms ne me dit rien  ::happy2::

----------


## Frypolar

> Eltacos et Chorizo ? Inconnus au bataillon
> Blague à part, je veux bien te croire mais leurs noms ne me dit rien


T'as pas le MMR pour les rencontrer  ::ninja::

----------


## Barbe Rousse

n0ra, c'est le moment de ressortir ton gif !!

----------


## Redlight

> Eltacos et Chorizo ? Inconnus au bataillon
> Blague à part, je veux bien te croire mais leurs noms ne me dit rien


C'est pas des mecs connus mais c'était eux la team SFPD a l'époque et ça met un claqué à tout le monde ici.

Mais comme je le disais je recherche pas uniquement le skill et les SFPD sont hyper impliqué dans la commu par exemple. Les mecs comme whiteshark avec la grosse tête non merci.

----------


## Bathory

Mais les SFPD c'est pas que 5 joueurs c'est une communauté c'est pas ce qu'il manque les gens sous tag et oui ils sont pas tous incroyablement bon c'est logique.

----------


## mcgrill

Des gens chaud pour jouer dans l'aprem ?

----------


## Wedgge

> C'est pas des mecs connus mais c'était eux la team SFPD a l'époque et ça met un claqué à tout le monde ici.
> 
> Mais comme je le disais je recherche pas uniquement le skill et les SFPD sont hyper impliqué dans la commu par exemple. Les mecs comme whiteshark avec la grosse tête non merci.


C'est pourtant bien pratique pour lui mettre des hs à l'AK12 quand il sort comme un sale avec Jäger, testé est approuvé par la line up des experts CPC.

----------


## Redlight

J'ai pas accès au tts (en vacances) mais les retour sur reddit concernant le temporal filtering sont affreux. Et ubi tente de bricoler un truc pendant les 2 jours du tts. Vous avez constaté la même chose de votre côté ?

----------


## Medjes

question : j'ai joué pendant le we gratos. Alors certes, y'avait bcp de testeurs, mais pas mal "d'anciens" aussi, et franchement, je trouve que le jeu est assez "CS like". Les mecs rushent de partout, que ce soit e,n attaque ou en defense, et ça n'a pas grand chose à voir avec ce que je pensais du jeu, cad de belles attaques coordonnées, etc... du coup pour l'instant, je l'ai pas pris.

Quelqu'un pour confirmer ou démentir ?

----------


## Barbe Rousse

C'est le risque quand tu joues avec des pick up.
Et puis là, le week end gratuit, on se dit qu'il va y avoir plein de nouveaux en face donc ça joue sale, course aux kills.
Mais si tu viens sur le mumble, avec une escouade de canards, on joue en faisant plus attention : drones, calls, nettoyage des étages pour éviter de se faire contourner,...
Enfin, on essaye. C'est pas toujours au point ^^

----------


## Bathory

La mentalité rush dépend énormément des parties/des rounds c'est pas quelque chose d'ultra commun en général en attaque tu grattes le plus d'info possible via tes drones t'avance pas ou rarement dans le noir, en défense c'est plutôt histoire de tenir sa ligne hors mis pour le(s) roamer(s) qui eux en général se promène au dessus/en dessous des attaquants pour leur faire les fesses par surprise si le droning est mal.
Alors oui des attaques très construires en pick up c'est assez rare mais c'est pas du "LOL RUSH B h24" non plus. Et avec les opérateurs qui arrivent bonne chance...

----------


## Frypolar

> J'ai pas accès au tts (en vacances) mais les retour sur reddit concernant le temporal filtering sont affreux. Et ubi tente de bricoler un truc pendant les 2 jours du tts. Vous avez constaté la même chose de votre côté ?


Ce que j’ai vu c’est qu’ils l’avaient activé par défaut (des génies) et que je me suis empressé de le virer vu que, comme avant, ça rend le jeu flou.




> question : j'ai joué pendant le we gratos. Alors certes, y'avait bcp de testeurs, mais pas mal "d'anciens" aussi, et franchement, je trouve que le jeu est assez "CS like". Les mecs rushent de partout, que ce soit e,n attaque ou en defense, et ça n'a pas grand chose à voir avec ce que je pensais du jeu, cad de belles attaques coordonnées, etc... du coup pour l'instant, je l'ai pas pris.
> 
> Quelqu'un pour confirmer ou démentir ?


J’ajouterai que pour jouer comme il faut, en se coordonnant, il faut très bien connaître le jeu et les cartes. Quand t’es nouveau c’est compliqué.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Nouvelle série de promos chez Ubi (avec 25 % de réduc supplémentaire : UBISOFT-25) :
> https://store.ubi.com/deals


Ce qui fait R6:S à 18€

----------


## Frypolar

Ahahah, ils ont même pas laissé le TTS pour le week-end  ::XD::

----------


## Voodoonice

Ils ne savent pas trop ou ils en sont de leur map pool 




> We recently announced changes coming to the Ranked and Casual playlists in a blog here. The response to this announcement was passionate, significant, and seen by our Development team.
> After discussions amongst the Development team, we have made the decision to include Theme Park in the Ranked playlist at the start of Season 3.
> We are continuing to evaluate your feedback regarding the other playlist changes. In the coming weeks, we will be working to address your concerns with more information on our future plans for the matchmaking map rotations.


Reddit

----------


## Shep1

Sur certains trucs, la commu de ouin-ouin devrait bien fermer sa gueule. Favela et Yatch sont mal pensée, mal équilibrée. Ce sont clairement des mauvaises maps, et les suivantes des DLCs sont beaucoup mieux pensée. Qu'ils refassent les deux maps, même si ça doit durer un an.

----------


## Voodoonice

Surtout Favela, c'est une horreur. Sur Yatch je crois que c'est plus les bugs le problème ?

----------


## Frypolar

> Sur certains truc, la commu de ouin-ouin devrait bien fermer sa gueule. Favela et Yatch sont mal pensé, mal équilibré. Ce sont clairement de mauvaise maps, et les suivantes des DLCs sont beaucoup mieux pensée. Qu'ils refasse les deux maps, même si ça doit durer un an.


Oui, j’ai pas compris non plus  ::wacko::

----------


## Shep1

> Surtout Favela, c'est une horreur. Sur Yatch je crois que c'est plus les bugs le problème ?


Sur Yatch quand t'es débutant, c'est une merde pour te repérer, et certains sites, comme celui de l'Atlark, n'ont rien à envier à "top jaune" de favela pour la défense (en gros c'est la merde).

----------


## Bathory

Y'a un mauvais site seulement en def sur yacht, comme sur toutes les maps en gros.  ::blink::

----------


## Shep1

Non, Casino quand tu as l'objectif dans la salle de la roulette, c'est la grosse merde.

----------


## Wedgge

Le pire c'est kitchen en secure zone, entre les deux trappes plus les murs nord et sud et les deux accès via l'escalier et le couloir c'est juste indéfendable sur site.

----------


## Redlight

Les mecs parlent d'équilibrageet ils jouent en secure et otage...

----------


## Voodoonice

> Sur Yatch quand t'es débutant, c'est une merde pour te repérer, et certains sites


C'est sur Favela que j'ai eu beaucoup de mal à connaitre, d'ailleurs je me plante encore parfois  ::rolleyes::

----------


## MrBishop

> Non, Casino quand tu as l'objectif dans la salle de la roulette, c'est la grosse merde.


Et c'est même pas la peine de défendre les trappes au niveau des consoles. Y a environs 5 fenêtres autour des trappes, j'ai encore jamais croiser un mec qui a réussi à le défendre car t'es facilement submerger de tout les côtés. Tu peux juste retarder, et encore..

----------


## n0ra



----------


## Shep1

Heu, je l'ai déjà posté cette vidéo. Elle date d'il y a une bonne semaine je crois  ::rolleyes::

----------


## n0ra

> Heu, je l'ai déjà posté cette vidéo. Elle date d'il y a une bonne semaine je crois


T ki ?  ::ninja:: 

Désolé c'est un retweet d'aujourd'hui d'un dev et je n'ai pas vu que tu l'avais déjà posté.

----------


## Frypolar

> Les mecs parlent d'équilibrageet ils jouent en secure et otage...


Ben oui mais ce sont des modes de jeu du ranked.

----------


## Shep1

D'ailleurs le mode otage est plutôt bien je trouve. Il m'arrive souvent de sortir/me faire piquer l'otage.

----------


## Mixadonf

super petite soirée, merci les copains  :;):

----------


## Shep1

> super petite soirée, merci les copains


Ouai, soirée sympa, on a joué sérieux et déconne à la fois. A la prochaine  ::):

----------


## MrBishop

moi j'ai jamais trouver un quelconque problème aux modes Sécurisation et Otage. J'aime pas vraiment bombe, mais je le joue quand même... Après si en ranked il ne devait y avoir que Bombe, clairement je joue plus au jeu. Aussi simple que ça  ::happy2::

----------


## mcgrill

Petit récapitulatif des dernieres news (en anglais)

General:

This week Ubisoft released the patch notes for the season 3 update. I won’t go over all changes as there is tonnes but when the notes came out I tweeted out every big change in the notes so if you want to see just the big changes check out my twitter here.

I will do a quick sum up for the operator changes:
Operator 	Nerf/Buff
Jaeger/Bandit 	Nerf
Jackal 	Buff
Hibana 	Nerf
Bandit 	Buff
IQ 	Buff
Twitch 	Buff
Mira 	Buff

Another post came with the patch notes that was a look into the history of the operator Ela. It goes through the story of Ela from childhood up to joining Rainbow Six. I’d recommend reading it as it adds a lot of character and lore to Ela.

Ubi also reversed their decision on excluding Themepark from the ranked playlist in Season 3. That means we will see 10 maps in ranked but other than this there is no other changes to the map rotation at this moment in time.

This wasn’t included in the video because I had already started on the video when this was announced but Its_Epi posted that Casual matchmaking will no long put you into games based on your Ranked performance. Instead there will be a separate rating for your casual performance and this is how the game will find your opponents.

This week I released a new history of R6S video looking at Theme park. I managed to find the location of the park, the influence of the park and why Rainbow Six are there as well as many easter eggs. A lot more than what I was expecting to be honest.
Esports:

This week the Playing Ducks team have left the organisation. This was due to a contract dispute which I have been informed was NOT due to a disagreement over money but I am unsure exactly what the dispute was over. This followed with Deosl and Z1ronic leaving the team all together. Also Tweakstar who was the Chief Gaming Officer at Playing Ducks left the Org. The team will be now called Snooken Knows esports gaming until they can find a new org and their new coach is FerralJacakal.

We also have the famous NA shuffle which doesn’t seem too crazy this season. Yung will be rejoining Continuum, this will be replacing Jarvis who is yet to join a team. Kanine may be joining Rogue (formerly known as Vertical Gaming) in replacement of Yung but he deleted his announcement post so the transfer doesn’t seem to be complete at the moment.

The team known as Excellence are currently orgless as their contract has expired and doesn’t seem to be have renewed.

A bit of a surprise announcement this week as we saw Vertical Gaming signed a new Siege team. They have signed the challenger team previously known as Ferocity. I am sure previous issues that happened with the org were discussed and it probably benefits the new team as they would have had an upper hand in the contract negotiations.

The youtube channel DW esports did an interview at Gamescom with the Siege caster MiloshTheMedic and also Penta pro player KS. They’re some good little interviews and I’d recommend watching them to get a better insight of the scene.

I’d also like to point out a great post on the Pro League subreddit made by /u/FinnsterMac which lists how often each map was picked or banned and what operators were used by Y2S2 champions Penta throughout the season finals.
Fashion:

In the patch notes for season 3 we saw some of the upcoming season skins for Blood Orchid. I was planning on showing these off in game but unfortunately they only had one of the skins which was 25,000 renown which I didn’t have enough renown to buy. Personally I like all of them but there was a bit of debate in my discord channel so I’d be interested in what you all think.

We did however get access to a new charm. The charm is a small street sign for Lan Kwai Fong which is a nightlife and entertainment area in Hong Kong. Unfortunately I didn’t manage to get a picture of the charm.
SPOILERS - LEAKS:

Also this week we have had some leaks of some upcoming uniforms, the pro league set and some more elites.

So to start off with we had the pro league sets. This are available for Valkyrie, Glaz, Smoke, and Hibana. They have a little bit of a different design to usual. They have more white in them than previous Pro League skins and they also have a tiny little Hong Kong flag too.

Next we have the elites. The elites that leaked are Jaegers and Thatchers. Thatchers leaked with the advertisement image so we get a bit more information on it. We can see Thatcher standing in a world war two era British pilots uniform. Behind him is a Mark 1 Blenheim. On his arm we can see the insignia of what looks like the British Airborne forces. Jaegers uniform has a similar design but it is more of a World war 1 pilots uniform in my opinion. I’d also be interested in what you all think of these skins too.

Finally we have the default uniforms that leaked. A lot of these skins look unfinished so I would wait until they are officially released to judge them fully.
Channel Update:

This week I used a new format for the videos. It’s something I’ve been working on for the last few weeks and I’d really love to know what everyone thinks. As I said in the video I plan on building it up and adding more animations throughout the video. Thank you in advanced to those that give me any feedback.







source: reddit ChankaNewsNetwork

----------


## MrBishop

On essaye de le recruter chez nous ou quoi les gars ?

https://twitter.com/Jarvis_R6/status/902716060381667328

 ::happy2::

----------


## Redlight

> moi j'ai jamais trouver un quelconque problème aux modes Sécurisation et Otage. J'aime pas vraiment bombe, mais je le joue quand même... Après si en ranked il ne devait y avoir que Bombe, clairement je joue plus au jeu. Aussi simple que ça


Le mode otage est vraiment salement équilibré avec des zones d'extraction à 2 pas sur certaines Map, à 30 sur d'autres. Et sécu c'est un bête TDM. Le mode bombe avec sa plante de 5s et ses 2 objectif à couvrir est vraiment le plus intéressant je trouve.

----------


## Raoul Wolfoni

> question : j'ai joué pendant le we gratos. Alors certes, y'avait bcp de testeurs, mais pas mal "d'anciens" aussi, et franchement, je trouve que le jeu est assez "CS like". Les mecs rushent de partout, que ce soit e,n attaque ou en defense, et ça n'a pas grand chose à voir avec ce que je pensais du jeu, cad de belles attaques coordonnées, etc... du coup pour l'instant, je l'ai pas pris.
> 
> Quelqu'un pour confirmer ou démentir ?


Oui Medjes, viens sur le Mumble  ::wub::

----------


## n0ra

Ça veut dire quoi ça?

----------


## Haelnak

Que le pattern du recul ne sera plus aléatoire ?

Un peu comme sur Counter Strike :


Du coup tu peux apprendre ce pattern afin de le compenser : https://youtu.be/EfMvPjkEUGg?t=105

----------


## Redlight

> Ça veut dire quoi ça?


Perso cse saoule un peu que des pros/streamers aient des infos essentielles des semaines avant tout le monde. Du coup leur potes et cercle proche sont au courant et ils peuvent s'adapter tranquille quand les autres galère.

Bon pour le coup ça a été annoncé à la pax

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Comment ils pourraient s'adapter à un truc pas encore sorti ?  ::huh::

----------


## n0ra



----------


## Redlight

> Comment ils pourraient s'adapter à un truc pas encore sorti ?


Bah en testant les map et opérateurs en avant première. En virant l'acog des Allemands avant tout le monde. Je me rappelle de pengu qui jouait dmr peu avant son buff par exemple.

----------


## Frypolar

> Que le pattern du recul ne sera plus aléatoire ?
> 
> Un peu comme sur Counter Strike :
> http://csgoskills.com/wp-content/upl...ay-Pattern.gifhttp://csgoskills.com/wp-content/upl...ay-Pattern.gif
> 
> Du coup tu peux apprendre ce pattern afin de le compenser : https://youtu.be/EfMvPjkEUGg?t=105


Sauf qu’Ubi, durant la promo de R6, avait expliqué que le recul n’était pas aléatoire et que chaque arme avait un pattern. Il y a même une vidéo qui traîne avec le développeur responsable de cette partie. Normalement c’est la dispersion qui est aléatoire.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Bah en testant les map et opérateurs en avant première. En virant l'acog des Allemands avant tout le monde. Je me rappelle de pengu qui jouait dmr peu avant son buff par exemple.


Après c'est types là, c'est leur gagne pain le jeu. Et ils apportent une visibilité et font vivre le jeu. Je ne pense pas que les jalouser soit productif ou raisonnable.

----------


## Kaelis

J'avais pas noté la date dans mon cahier de texte... c'est bien demain le patch ?  :Bave:

----------


## Krogort

Ca me plaît pas du tout cette histoire de recul/dispersion prédéfini pour chaque arme.
Ca va inciter les gens à toujours jouer les même personnages car il y a trop de perso/armes pour connaître tous les pattern.

----------


## Mixadonf

> Ouai, soirée sympa, on a joué sérieux et déconne à la fois. A la prochaine


avec plaisir et ces triple et double kills au C4 on en reparle??

----------


## MrBishop

Trailer final avant la release demain :




va falloir recommencer de zéro niveau rank les gars  :Vibre:  Adieu Plat 1  :Emo:

----------


## Shep1

> avec plaisir et ces triple et double kills au C4 on en reparle??


Ah oui, c'est ce que je dis, on a bien joué ^^

----------


## Frypolar

> va falloir recommencer de zéro niveau rank les gars  Adieu Plat 1


Ce qui est toujours aussi con en passant  ::happy2::

----------


## ChaosNighT

Z'êtes prêts pour l'avalanche de bugs de demain ? :D

Non j'suis médisant, il faut bien que l'opération health ai servi a quelque chose, non... ?

----------


## Shep1

Non.

----------


## Wedgge

HS total, les canards parisiens je suis dans votre ville qui sens le renfermé et la pollution jusqu'à dimanche si ça vous dis de se pinter pendant une discussion de bon aloi sur la magnificence et la majesté d'Emmanuelle Pichon (Shep et Bishop si vous pouvez tenir la cadence faites donc en mp  ::P: ).

----------


## MrBishop

Je bois pas de bière ni d'alcool, donc si je viens, je bois juste un Coca ou un truc virgin  :Emo: 

on peut amener sa tour PC au bar ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Wedgge

Peut être qu'ils ont des "Monaco" ou même de la bière sans alcool. Sinon t'aura un verre d'eau plate.

----------


## n0ra

https://vitality.gg/fr/news/roster-changes-rainbow-6-fr

 ::trollface::

----------


## schouffy

> HS total, les canards parisiens je suis dans votre ville qui sens le renfermé et la pollution jusqu'à dimanche si ça vous dis de se pinter pendant une discussion de bon aloi sur la magnificence et la majesté d'Emmanuelle Pichon (Shep et Bishop si vous pouvez tenir la cadence faites donc en mp ).


J'aurais bien aimé venir mais je suis en vacances  ::(:  si c'est dimanche dites moi je pourrai peut être.

----------


## Mixadonf

elle passe à qu'elle heure la mise a jour???

----------


## Mizu

Maintenance Schedule, Season 3 deployment - Sep 5th: 
PS4: 9AM EDT -> 3PM CEST (Paris)
X1: 10AM EDT -> 4PM CEST
PC: 11AM EDT -> 5PM CEST

----------


## Mixadonf

> Maintenance Schedule, Season 3 deployment - Sep 5th: 
> PS4: 9AM EDT -> 3PM CEST (Paris)
> X1: 10AM EDT -> 4PM CEST
> PC: 11AM EDT -> 5PM CEST


merci  :;):

----------


## MrBishop

> Sinon t'aura un verre d'eau plate.


va bien te faire entuber  :tired: 
et dans le Monaco y a de la bière  :tired:

----------


## n0ra

Les mecs qui s'emballent en nommant Blood Orchid ... Rainbow Six Siege 2.

On va bien se marrer.

----------


## Redlight

> Les mecs qui s'emballent en nommant Blood Orchid ... Rainbow Six Siege 2.
> 
> On va bien se marrer.


Oui Ubi s'est bien organisé et tous les mec invités à la gamescom spam comme des porcs sur les réseaux sociaux (scok en premier que je supporte de moins en moins). On se retrouve dans 15j sur le subreddit avec plein de petits post flagué "issues/bug"  ::XD::

----------


## Bathory

Honnêtement pour avoir manger le TTS la différence c'était le jour et la nuit... Je dis pas que le jeu sera parfait après mais ça sera largement plus agréable et moins frustrant.

----------


## AquilaTony

> Honnêtement pour avoir manger le TTS la différence c'était le jour et la nuit... Je dis pas que le jeu sera parfait après mais ça sera largement plus agréable et moins frustrant.


 :Manif:  lui aussi il a été payé ! 

Non mais en vrai j'était sur le TTS aussi c’était vraiment une grande différence, on verra se soir de toute façon

----------


## Wedgge

> va bien te faire entuber 
> et dans le Monaco y a de la bière


Panique pas va, ils auront bien du jus d'orange ou un bol de lait  ::trollface:: . Répond au mp au lieu de râler. 



> J'aurais bien aimé venir mais je suis en vacances  si c'est dimanche dites moi je pourrai peut être.


On part sur du vendredi/samedi à priori.


Sinon pour ceux qui ont fait un tour sur le TTS au niveau de l'éclairage c'est mieux ?

----------


## Redlight

Attention au TTS et sa sous-population. Les serveurs live et leur dizaine de milliers de joueurs chaque jour ça change beaucoup de chose. Après j'espère bien qu'il y aura des améliorations aussi hein. C'est quand même le minimum.

----------


## n0ra

> Sinon pour ceux qui ont fait un tour sur le TTS au niveau de l'éclairage c'est mieux ?


Ça et les nouveaux serveurs c'est ce que j'attends le plus.

----------


## SuicideSnake

On connait le poids du patch ?

J'ai rêvé qu'il faisait 25 Go cette nuit, ça m'inquiète un peu  :Sweat:

----------


## Frypolar

Ils ont fait une news dessus, je crois que c’est 45Go avec les textures HD, 20+ Go sans.

----------


## AgentDerf

Holyshit!  ::o: 

J'ai bien fait de laisser mon pc allumé pour qu'il commence le download avant que je rentre du taf.

----------


## Kaelis

Ça va prendre quelques heures pour moi, j'essayerai tout ça demain probablement (si ça peut m'éviter la surcharge du premier soir en plus...).

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Ils ont fait une news dessus, je crois que c’est 45Go avec les textures HD, 20+ Go sans.


Ouais c'est ça, c'est dans les patchnotes, 42Go avec le pack de texture, 26Go sans, et 15Go sur console.

----------


## Lancelot du lag

C'est parti pour 15 heures de DL alors.... :haha: 

 :Emo:

----------


## Mixadonf

> Holyshit! 
> 
> J'ai bien fait de laisser mon pc allumé pour qu'il commence le download avant que je rentre du taf.


j'ai fait pareil pour gagner du temps  :;):

----------


## ChaosNighT

En espérant pour vous que la maj se lance toute seule ... connaissant Ubi  ::P: 

26Go ça tape quand même

----------


## AgentDerf

> En espérant pour vous que la maj se lance toute seule ... connaissant Ubi 
> 
> 26Go ça tape quand même


J'y ai pensé, je suis rentré manger ce midi chez moi, j'ai fermé Uplay et relancé Uplay. Uplay c'est mise à jour au lancement (25mo). Du coup je sais pas ce qui ce serai passé ce soir à 17h si j'avais pas fait cette manip.
Après théoriquement le download de patch d'un jeu devrait être indépendant du download de patch du client lui même...

----------


## mcgrill

> lui aussi il a été payé ! 
> 
> Non mais en vrai j'était sur le TTS aussi c’était vraiment une grande différence, on verra se soir de toute façon


Ce soir... putain cette époque est révolue pour moi.
Je vais prendre un mec d'orange en otage qu'ils viennent m'installer la fibre j'en peux plus...

----------


## ChaosNighT

Du coup, 26.95Go pour être précis :P



à ce soir ^^

----------


## Medjes

> Ce soir... putain cette époque est révolue pour moi.
> Je vais prendre un mec d'orange en otage qu'ils viennent m'installer la fibre j'en peux plus...


La freebox orange est bien bien moins sympa que la freebox. 
Par contre free ne fibre pas la maison.
Et une fois passé à la fibre, avec un débit passé de 300Ko/s à 30Mo/s sur Steam, ben... Sinon je peux parrainer pour la fibre, ça fait gagner des sous au parrain et au filleul ^^

Sinon pour rester dans le topic, jai laissé passé R6 à -40%, instant Gaming, c'est toujours gris comme site ?

----------


## SuicideSnake

Seulement 8 heures de téléchargement  :Cafe2:

----------


## Agano

> ils ont fait une news dessus, je crois que c’est 45go avec les textures hd, 20+ go sans.


 ::o:  

 ::o: 

 ::o:

----------


## mcgrill

> La freebox orange est bien bien moins sympa que la freebox. 
> Par contre free ne fibre pas la maison.
> Et une fois passé à la fibre, avec un débit passé de 300Ko/s à 30Mo/s sur Steam, ben... Sinon je peux parrainer pour la fibre, ça fait gagner des sous au parrain et au filleul ^^


Free ne fibre verticalement que les immeubles qu'il souhaite.
Dans certaines villes tu n'as pas beaucoup de choix pour la fibre, un opérateur s'occupe du maillage et propose aux syndics de raccorder les immeubles.
Et quand un opérateur décide de réutiliser le coax en te vendant de la fibre... bah il perd son procès et tu perds 2 ans qu'un nouvel opérateur reprenne le projet.

Désolé pour le HS.

Sinon rien chez moi je relance uplay pourtant !!

----------


## Frypolar

> La freebox orange est bien bien moins sympa que la freebox. 
> Par contre free ne fibre pas la maison.
> Et une fois passé à la fibre, avec un débit passé de 300Ko/s à 30Mo/s sur Steam, ben... Sinon je peux parrainer pour la fibre, ça fait gagner des sous au parrain et au filleul ^^
> 
> Sinon pour rester dans le topic, jai laissé passé R6 à -40%, instant Gaming, c'est toujours gris comme site ?


Oui c’est toujours gris. Pour la fibre, free a aussi la fâcheuse tendance à parfois brider les connexions vers certains sites, j’ai pas eu ce soucis chez Orange (enfin Sosh).

----------


## mcgrill

Pas forcément brider frypo, et Orange le fait aussi.
C'est le peering entre les fournisseurs de service. Grosso modo les probs de Free et Google(Youtube) à une époque.
Récemment Orange avec Qobuz.

À la place de se connecter directement entre eux ils passent par des opérateurs (Cogent, Level3...) pour ces ressources là et ça fait un bottleneck.
Monter un VPN peut souvant aider à obtenir de meilleures perf car le routage est différent pour atteindre ces ressources.

----------


## ChaosNighT

> Sinon rien chez moi je relance uplay pourtant !!


Chelou, moi il s'est lancé genre à 17h pile, j'en était étonné.

----------


## Squaresof

Euhh c'est par ou lancer la MAJ ? J'ai beau relancer le launcher rien ne se passe  ::sad::  ..

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Je suis en déménagement, je sais pas ce que je vais avoir comme co, mais c'est sur que j'aurai pas mieux qu'avant (1Gbs)  :Emo: 
Tfaçon pour le moment je n'ai ni internet, ni de PC de branché, ni les clés de l'appartement alors...

----------


## Kaelis

Dites ça dure combien de temps les périodes post-patch avec un matchmaking qui repart de zéro (aka les parties avec huit niveaux 1 et deux vétérans), 2-3 jours pas plus ?

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Charm diamant de la saison

----------


## JPierreLiegeois

Classe, j'espère qu'il est joli en silver aussi  :Emo:

----------


## MAIVLY

> Seulement 8 heures de téléchargement



Pff... seulement 8 heures... 

Moi, au moins, je fais dans le grandiose, le spectaculaire, l'incroyabilisime  :Cigare:  !!!!

Et ouai 41 heures nananèreuh  :;): 






 ::cry::  ::cry::  ::cry::

----------


## Kaelis

File ton adresse je t'envoie le patch sur des disquettes par voie postale  ::ninja::

----------


## grumz

6 heures ici bordel 25 go de Maj ça doit en corriger des merdes ^^.

----------


## JPierreLiegeois

C'est moi ou la mise à jour se fait sur Steam mais toujours pas sur Uplay ?

----------


## AquilaTony

> C'est moi ou la mise à jour se fait sur Steam mais toujours pas sur Uplay ?


Relance Uplay

----------


## Frypolar

> Euhh c'est par ou lancer la MAJ ? J'ai beau relancer le launcher rien ne se passe  ..


Essaie de lancer le jeu, ça devrait forcer la MaJ.




> Dites ça dure combien de temps les périodes post-patch avec un matchmaking qui repart de zéro (aka les parties avec huit niveaux 1 et deux vétérans), 2-3 jours pas plus ?


Plus longtemps. Surtout que tout le monde ne recommence pas tout de suite les parties classées. C’est vraiment con l’idée de tout remettre à zéro.

----------


## JPierreLiegeois

> Relance Uplay


La dixième relance a été la bonne !

----------


## Redlight

Si vous cherchez un wallpaper de votre opérateur préféré : https://jarvisxciv.deviantart.com/gallery/

----------


## AgentDerf

Punaise Uplay ce client... Je rentre chez moi, je regarde, 0 download. Je le relance ça download... c'est vraiment débile.

Enfin c'est parti pour 43Go en 9h, bon ben ca sera pour demain soir.

----------


## Voodoonice

:ouaiouai:

----------


## ChaosNighT

le DL a planté chez moi aussi, faut croire que les serveurs Ubi ont pas assumé x)

----------


## Frypolar

Impossible voyons

----------


## Voodoonice

Ça va mieux  ::lol::

----------


## Shep1

Ah ouai comme même...


Merci Red pour les wallpapers ! J'ai pris hibana !

----------


## Frypolar

> Ça va mieux 
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/09/05/c8d...74416de92a.png


Pareil, 12 min de DL  :Cigare:

----------


## Bloub et Riz

> Ah ouai comme même...


 :Cryb:

----------


## ChaosNighT

Quelqu'un d'autre a eu ça ? 



Première fois qu'il me sort ça sur le game.

(Strix 1070, pilotes nvidia du 24 Août)

----------


## Clear_strelok

J'ai attendu 13H pour réinstaller le jeu pensant qu'il allait m'inclure la mise à jour avec, ça vient de se terminer et Uplay m'annonce dans la foulée qu'il va maintenant tout re-télécharger.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Du coup, les 2/3 qui ont une vraie connexion, vous venez pas faire un tour sur le mumble ?

----------


## Krogort

> 6 heures ici bordel 25 go de Maj ça doit en corriger des merdes ^^.


C'est le modèle et la texture HD du pétard d'Ela.

----------


## Shep1

> 


J'ai oublié de mettre en italique... pardon  :Emo:

----------


## Mixadonf

pour moi ca sera pour demain aussi  ::(: 
bonne soirée pour ceux qui pourront jouer  :;):

----------


## SuicideSnake

Oubliez pas de faire un retour, ceux qui peuvent jouer  :Emo:

----------


## Styxounet

> Pas forcément brider frypo, et Orange le fait aussi.
> C'est le peering entre les fournisseurs de service. Grosso modo les probs de Free et Google(Youtube) à une époque.
> Récemment Orange avec Qobuz.
> 
> À la place de se connecter directement entre eux ils passent par des opérateurs (Cogent, Level3...) pour ces ressources là et ça fait un bottleneck.
> Monter un VPN peut souvant aider à obtenir de meilleures perf car le routage est différent pour atteindre ces ressources.


 :;):

----------


## Agano

Moi avec ma connexion Freebox de chie qui me bride à 2,8 Mo/s au lieu des vingt pour lesquels je paye je dois poireauter quatre heures  :Vibre:

----------


## mcgrill

> Moi avec ma connexion Freebox de chie qui me bride à 2,8 Mo/s au lieu des vingt pour lesquels je paye je dois poireauter quatre heures


Va mourrir.









Mais souffre avant...







 ::ninja::

----------


## Kaelis

> Plus longtemps. Surtout que tout le monde ne recommence pas tout de suite les parties classées. C’est vraiment con l’idée de tout remettre à zéro.


Merci.

----------


## Mixadonf

> Moi avec ma connexion Freebox de chie qui me bride à 2,8 Mo/s au lieu des vingt pour lesquels je paye je dois poireauter quatre heures


bah moi encore pour 10 heures de telechargement  ::(:

----------


## SuicideSnake

Il me reste 2h  :Sweat:

----------


## n0ra

6h30 ...

----------


## Styxounet

> Moi avec ma connexion Freebox de chie qui me bride à 2,8 Mo/s au lieu des vingt pour lesquels je paye je dois poireauter quatre heures


Humm tu payes pour du 20 mb/s et donc si tu DL a 2.8 mo/s c'est nikel hein  :;):

----------


## Kaelis

Y en a encore qui font pas la diff' entre un bit et un octet ?  :tired:

----------


## Mixadonf

> Y en a encore qui font pas la diff' entre un bit et un octet ?


je pense oui car 2.8Mo/s*8= 22.4Mb/s CQFD  :;):

----------


## MrBishop

c'est que des chiffres de toute façon

moi il me reste 10 min ahah, dans vos q
fin je crois

----------


## Shep1

> c'est que des chiffres de toute façon
> 
> moi il me reste 10 min ahah, dans vos q
> fin je crois


Et nous ne sommes que des numéros de toute façon.


Pour un récap' sur la MàJ :
Je trouve les nouveaux opérateurs vraiment bien, surtout Ying et Ela. Lésion est un cran en dessous mais se défend plutôt bien ! Pour ce qui est des armes je vous laisse découvrir, mais la MG de Ying et le pompe silencieux de Lésion j'ai beaucoup. La SMG et le pistolet de Ela sont bien aussi.
La nouvelle map est vraiment hard, beaucoup de pièces, de murs destructibles, de caméras (5 dedans, 3 dehors  ::o: ). La DA est très réussie, et la map m'a l'air assez équilibrée (en tout cas, c'est pas un Favela V2...).
Les smokes sont  :Bave: 
Jackal est bien buffé, super pète burnes son gadget.
La nouvelle luminosité  :Bave: 
L'arret du filtre de merde quand tu sors  :Bave: 
Avoir deux drones EN MÊME TEMPS  :Bave: 
J'ai pas pu voir Kafé, qui a été refaite...
Pas de gros bugs rencontrés mais en une soirée c'est pas vraiment là ou on verra la différence...

Voilà.

----------


## n0ra

Merci Shep pour le retour !

Enfoiré, ça donne envie de jouer

----------


## Redlight

J'ai un avis complètement contraire sur les opérateur. Le meilleur je trouve que c'est Lesion, Ying et Ela sont un cran en dessous  ::XD::

----------


## Shep1

> J'ai un avis complètement contraire sur les opérateur. Le meilleur je trouve que c'est Lesion, Ying et Ela sont un cran en dessous


Bah explique ! Qu'on en discute ^^
Moi je rouve Ying vraiment violente sur une prise de point. Sa grenade flash fait vraiment le café, et tu peut rentrer sur le site alors que la flash est encore en déploiement. Elle a une MG qui tire bien et surtout qui tire beaucoup. Avec des smokes en bonus, tu peux vraiment attaquer un site bombe de pleins de manières. Pour le reste, c'est sur qu'elle se défend moins bien...
Ela, j'aime ses armes, et son gadget offensif/défensif qui va bien avec sa vitesse.

----------


## Redlight

Le gadget d'Ela je le trouve trop peu impactant, un drone d'Echo fixe et elle en a seulement 3, son pistolet est génial avec le point rouge en revanche.

Ying est sympa pour la jouer yolo mais au final les flash font déjà le café quand tu sais où est l'ennemi, sans oublier qu'avec un bon placement et une couverture par un pote elle peut être contrer facilement. Son arme est moyenne je trouve.

Lésion en revanche avec ses mines invinsibles à l'infini est juste ouf. Déjà niveau psychologique c'est hyper relou de ne pas pouvoir rentrer comme on veut quelques part et tu as beau les chercher sans IQ c'est mort, ses mines peuvent être utiliser comme détecteur (tu peux en déployer jusqu'à 7) et oblige l'adversaire à être vulnérable pour s'ôter le dard. Ses armes son décentes également.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Par contre je comprends pas trop pourquoi les traps de Lesion sont affichées sur la map et pas celles de Kapkan, Frost ou Ela

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim



----------


## MrBishop

Les flashs de Ying sont beauuuuuuucoup plus puissantes que des flashs normales. Que tu sois retourner ou pas pour ne regarder le flash, tu te fais flasher dans tout les cas et la portée des flashs est beaucoup plus importantes, sans compter qu'elle en balance 4 ou 5 en même temps. C'est son atout, donc c'est complètement logique.

Pour Lesion, à l'heure actuelle il est encore trop prévisible, sûrement parce que les joueurs ne savent pas encore le jouer. Sur les games que j'ai fais, j'ai dû prendre 2 ou 3 Gu Mines et à chaque fois, tu entendais des pas : Lesion qui vient te chercher. Ou alors tu vois une Gu Mine, tu drones aux alentours de la Gu Mine et Lesion est jamais loin.

Ensuite pour Ela, il faut avoir de bonnes bases de roaming pour la jouer. Pour moi c'est un peu un mélange de Caveira et d'Echo, Caveira car généralement le joueur d'Ela attend dans un coin et va chercher la cible quand il entend la détonation et Echo pour la similitude commune entre leur gadget, même si son gadget est loin d'égaler celui d'Echo lorsqu'il s'agit de tenir un vrai objectif.

Mais mon coup de coeur est définitivement Ying. Elle peut vraiment faire la différence en situation de clutch, c'est une vraie "breach & clear" et son gadget est super polyvalent en plus d'être hyper efficace.

Et sinon : 


 :Mellow2:

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

'tain les uniforms blood orchid sont noirs, jvais claquer toute ma thune pour les acheter  :Emo:

----------


## Redlight

Encore une fois Ying est sympa à jouer mais je pense qu'avec une attaque préparée, genre une petite strat elle est moins intéressante que d'autre opérateurs.

----------


## MrBishop

Bien entendu, après là c'est la hype du début mais petit à petit les joueurs vont s'adapter à Ying et trouver des contres. Mais à release égal, elle est largement au dessus de Buck / Capitao et on peut pas dire qu'elle est faible quoi.

----------


## Frypolar

> 'tain les uniforms blood orchid sont noirs, jvais claquer toute ma thune pour les acheter


Pareil  :Emo: 

Edit : la reprise tranquille :



On appréciera la pose de Bandit qui louche à la fin  :Cigare:

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> Y en a encore qui font pas la diff' entre un bit et un octet ?


La différence c'est qu'on ne peut pas faire une fellation sur un octet?

----------


## n0ra

> Edit : la reprise tranquille :


ez

----------


## Kaelis

Est-ce que le jeu fonctionnait bien hier soir ? Comme dit Shep dur de juger sur une soirée j'imagine, mais si il y a du mieux flagrant...

----------


## Frypolar

Je crois qu’on n’a pas perdu un round de la soirée, même en ranked. Donc on peut dire que ça marche pas mal, j’en suis le premier surpris  ::o:

----------


## Shep1

Je suis assez d'accord avec Bibi, Les Gu mine sont bien, mais quand tu es en groupe, tu ne les crains pas beaucoup. Certes l'aspect "détecteur" est sympa, mais encore une fois, Valk le fait mieux ce truc là, même si elle n'a pas 7 caméra...Je trouve aussi assez long à recharger les mines, en fin de phase de prép, tu en as en tout 3 (ou presque je crois). Je n'aime pas du tout sa SMG, mais je vais lui relaisser sa chance aussi.

Comme dit bishop aussi, je trouve que les 3 opérateurs sont bon, et ça se voit rapidement, certains sont au dessus du lot (pas les mêmes selon nos analyses différentes) mais clairement c'est un bon cru d'op.

----------


## Kaelis

> Je crois qu’on n’a pas perdu un round de la soirée, même en ranked. Donc on peut dire que ça marche pas mal, j’en suis le premier surpris


Pas tellement le genre de réponse à laquelle je m'attendais  ::happy2:: 

Mais bon vu que le matchmaking mettrait plus longtemps à se recaler que ce que je pensais, je vais pas attendre pour retoucher au jeu. Les bons retours font plaisir à entendre.

Sinon pour le téléchargement j'ai peut-être eu un cafouillage avec Uplay mais même si je télécharge les fichiers d'installation vers mon disque dur "classique", j'ai du libérer une sacré place sur mon SSD (où est le jeu) pour pouvoir lancer le téléchargement. Après j'ai pu remettre les autres jeux dessus après la mise à jour.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

...

https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...st_megathread/

----------


## mcgrill

waaaaaaaaaah la mg de Ying, je sens le nerf arriver.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> ...
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...st_megathread/


Ouais et il y a un shitstorm sur le fait qu'ils aient mixé Temporal Filtering et T-AA.

----------


## Redlight

Pour ceux qui utilise le nouveau T-AA (qui remplace le Temporal Filtering) vous pouvez avoir un rendu similaire pré patch 2.3 (en virant le flou). En configurant une ligne dans votre fichier GameSettings.ini.

Emplacement du fichiers : C:\Utilisateur[nom d'utilisateur]\Documents\My Games\Rainbow Six - Siege. Il est dans un dossier nommer avec plein de chiffre et de lettre genre "fs5454io 55gdzv45h 5df4g4za58ub"

"*TAASharpenFactor=0.35*" (0.375 ce sont les valeurs qui se rapprochent le plus du rendu pré patch).

Ca créer quelques artefact dégueulasse (genre sur les silhouettes  surligner sur des coéquipiers en mouvement ou le viseur de l'ACOG qui pixélise légerement), mais c'est mieux que rien.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Perso je sais toujours pas laquelle des 10 options est la mieux à utiliser

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Perso je sais toujours pas laquelle des 10 options est la mieux à utiliser


Dans le même bateau

----------


## Kaelis

Ça m'arrivait de zapper et de rester sur le premier (je crois). Les autres sont plus esthétiques mais rendent le jeu flou.

J'essayerai le truc proposé par Redlight si je suis gêné.

----------


## Frypolar

> Ça m'arrivait de zapper et de rester sur le premier (je crois). Les autres sont plus esthétiques mais rendent le jeu flou.


Le TAA, le Temporal Filtering ou les autres AA rendent le jeu flou. Si vous ne voulez pas de flou il faut prendre la deuxième option de la liste, c’est à dire ne rien activer.

----------


## Wedgge

Vous me faites salivez avec vos retours, dire que je vais devoir patienter jusqu'à lundi pour avoir accès au mumble plus 5h de dl  :Boom: .

----------


## Redlight

> Perso je sais toujours pas laquelle des 10 options est la mieux à utiliser


Bah c'est simple l'option va du plus perfomant au moins performant. Ou du moins beau au plus beau si tu préfères.

La marche entre la première option (T-AA) et la seconde est de 30 fps environ mais le T-AA est hyper flou.

En gros tu as : 
- T-AA, jeu hyper flou de loin
- Aucun un rendu net met assez moche (-30 fps)
- Un petit peu d'anti-alsiasing (-5fps)
- etc..

@Kaelis : les autres rendent justement le jeu plus net et lisse un peu plus.

----------


## Frypolar

Un AA ne peut pas rendre le jeu plus net, son rôle est de flouter tout ou partie de l’image de manière plus ou moins subtile pour virer les effets d’escaliers  :;):  C’est le sharpen qui rend le jeu plus net. Peut-être qu’ils en ont mis en fonction de l’AA de manière cachée mais ce n’est pas le rôle de l’AA.

----------


## Krogort

Beaucoup de gens de plaignent de la Hit registration, vous avez senti un truc du genre ?

Jai acheté quelques skin noirs 11k de renommée c'est honnête, je pense ça va rendre l'identification des personnages plus compliquée. J'ai pris Frost et Buck parce que le skin blanc sur les maps sombres c'était pas terrible.

----------


## Redlight

> Un AA ne peut pas rendre le jeu plus net, son rôle est de flouter tout ou partie de l’image de manière plus ou moins subtile pour virer les effets d’escaliers  C’est le sharpen qui rend le jeu plus net. Peut-être qu’ils en ont mis en fonction de l’AA de manière cachée mais ce n’est pas le rôle de l’AA.


Le rôle de l'AA ce n'est pas de calculer des pixels intermédiaires pour lisser l'apparence ?

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Bah c'est simple l'option va du plus perfomant au moins performant. Ou du moins beau au plus beau si tu préfères.
> 
> La marche entre la première option (T-AA) et la seconde est de 30 fps environ mais le T-AA est hyper flou.
> 
> En gros tu as : 
> - T-AA, jeu hyper flou de loin
> - Aucun un rendu net met assez moche (-30 fps)
> - Un petit peu d'anti-alsiasing (-5fps)
> - etc..
> ...


Etant donné que j'ai une 1070, peu importe l'option j'aurai aucun problèmes pour avoir les 144 FPS.
C'est plus : quelle option pour le jeu (que ça soit lisible, mais pas avec trop de détails, de flous, de reflets, qui vont gêner in game. Apparemment aucune option est la solution choisie par la plupart des pro

----------


## ChaosNighT

Par contre, j'ai une question pour les season pass owners et l'utilisation de Lesion, si tu poses 2 traps au même endroit, est ce que le mec qui se prend dedans a 2 épines à se retirer de la jambe ?

----------


## Barbe Rousse

On teste ça ce soir en serveur privé si tu veux

----------


## JazzMano

Pour l'AA, faut prendre le FXAA ou le SMAAx2 (ou aucun). 

https://streamable.com/mwxyu

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Ouais il aura deux épines.
Il prendra deux fois les 10(?) damages que fait le piège, mais le poison ne fera effet qu'a 100% et pas 200%. (Les dégâts par seconde)

Sinon quand on voit la liste des bugs du TTS, ça confirme bien ce que l'on a dit et redit maintes fois, ça sert pas à grand chose le tts :

https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6TTS...ported_issues/

----------


## Redlight

> Pour l'AA, faut prendre le FXAA ou le SMAAx2 (ou aucun). 
> 
> https://streamable.com/mwxyu


Shep il était au toilettes entrain de poser sa pêche ?

"Ok je la pose, 3, 2, 1".

----------


## JazzMano

J'ai pas mis la minute 30 ou je le guide cm par cm pour le faire arriver à la trappe.

----------


## Redlight

> Je suis assez d'accord avec Bibi, Les Gu mine sont bien, mais quand tu es en groupe, tu ne les crains pas beaucoup. Certes l'aspect "détecteur" est sympa, mais encore une fois, Valk le fait mieux ce truc là, même si elle n'a pas 7 caméra...Je trouve aussi assez long à recharger les mines, en fin de phase de prép, tu en as en tout 3 (ou presque je crois). Je n'aime pas du tout sa SMG, mais je vais lui relaisser sa chance aussi.
> 
> Comme dit bishop aussi, je trouve que les 3 opérateurs sont bon, et ça se voit rapidement, certains sont au dessus du lot (pas les mêmes selon nos analyses différentes) mais clairement c'est un bon cru d'op.


J'ai un K/D de 9 avec Lésion  :Cigare:

----------


## Shep1

> J'ai pas mis la minute 30 ou je le guide cm par cm pour le faire arriver à la trappe.


*C*onnard.

----------


## Gtag

Quelqu'un a petit avis à donner sur la MàJ, des trucs relous en particulier ?

----------


## Wedgge

> Etant donné que j'ai une 1070, peu importe l'option j'aurai aucun problèmes pour avoir les 144 FPS.
> C'est plus : quelle option pour le jeu (que ça soit lisible, mais pas avec trop de détails, de flous, de reflets, qui vont gêner in game. Apparemment aucune option est la solution choisie par la plupart des pro


Les types de Flipside, KingGeorge et les Penta utilise la première option, le temporal filtering, pareil chez Macie et Serenity.

----------


## Voodoonice

> Quelqu'un a petit avis à donner sur la MàJ, des trucs relous en particulier ?


Le truc relous c'est moi  ::lol:: 
Sinon j'ai comme des lag ou des micros frezze, ça vous le fait aussi ?

----------


## Fakir Bleu

> Le truc relous c'est moi 
> Sinon j'ai comme des lag ou des micros frezze, ça vous le fait aussi ?


Pas constaté de ça ce soir perso.

----------


## SuicideSnake

J'ai eu des petits lags mais rien de dramatique.

Je sais pas si c'est un effet placebo mais je trouve le jeu vachement plus agréable à jouer, j'ai l'impression de tourner à plus de 60 FPS aussi  :Sweat:

----------


## ChaosNighT

Juste 1 lag bizarre ce soir sur Hereford, mais comme j'en ai eu qu'un seul sur une 10aine de game, j'pense que ça venait de ma co + que du jeu ^^

----------


## Voodoonice

J'ai relancé le jeu et Yplay et c'étais beaucoup mieux. Fausse alerte

----------


## AquilaTony

> Quelqu'un a petit avis à donner sur la MàJ, des trucs relous en particulier ?


non c'est un bon cru, match de placement en team, (gold star).
Pas de soucis, le jeu touche et est bien fluide.

----------


## Voodoonice

Un poil trop vaste la nouvelle map  ::lol::

----------


## n0ra

Ça touche magnifiquement bien maintenant.

----------


## Shep1

> Ça touche magnifiquement bien maintenant.


Bof pas convaincu qu'il y ait une amélioration... Pour moi ça touche pareil. Ils n'ont d'ailleurs pas changé le ticket raté des serveurs donc l'amélioration c'est dans la tête les gars.

Premier bug pour moi, avec hibana la dernière salve bug souvent. En déclanchant de nouveau le gadget ça se corrige.
J'aime beaucoup les nouveaux opérateurs et j'ai clairement changé d'avis sur lésion qui est super !

----------


## AquilaTony

> Bof pas convaincu qu'il y ait une amélioration... Pour moi ça touche pareil. Ils n'ont d'ailleurs pas changé le ticket raté des serveurs donc l'amélioration c'est dans la tête les gars.
> 
> Premier bug pour moi, avec hibana la dernière salve bug souvent. En déclanchant de nouveau le gadget ça se corrige.
> J'aime beaucoup les nouveaux opérateurs et j'ai clairement changé d'avis sur lésion qui est super !


il n'y a pas que le tick rate qui joue sur un serveur.

----------


## ChaosNighT

ça patch en day +2

----------


## Shep1

> il n'y a pas que le tick rate qui joue sur un serveur.


Ah mais je dit pas le contraire. Même si ils ont opti le reste ça reste moins propre qu'un csgo en 128 tick...

----------


## AgentDerf

Pour les mines cachées on peut les péter que avec IQ, Tatcher ou une grenade ou autre explosive?

Hier je vois un gars un balancé une mine via une porte, je vois la mine se planter et disparaître, j'ai mitrailler comme un porc l'endroit où elle était, impossible de la détruire!! C'est pas un peu cheaté?
Ou alors ça déconne, car j'ai rien vu, aucun "+10pt enneny device destroy" ou autre.

----------


## Redlight

Ca se détruit avec un flingue oui. Encore faut-il bien la visée. IQ est juste exceptionnelle en ce début de saison.

----------


## ChaosNighT

> Ca se détruit avec un flingue oui. Encore faut-il bien la visée. IQ est juste exceptionnelle en ce début de saison.


Clairement, y'a un gros regain d’intérêt sur IQ là ça fait plaisir

----------


## Shep1

Il lui faudrait juste qu'elle puisse casser les gadget avec une sorte d'une IEM très locale et avec 3 utilisations max. Ça permettrait de sécuriser une fenêtre et d'y entrer.

----------


## Alchimist

Si tu dois vraiment passer pas cette fenêtre une grenade fera l'affaire.

----------


## Bathory

> Ah mais je dit pas le contraire. Même si ils ont opti le reste ça reste moins propre qu'un csgo en 128 tick...


Eh c'pas seulement les serveurs privés (et la Chine donc) à 128 de tickrate ? La dernière fois que j'ai joué le MM c'était encore du 64... R6 est à 60 donc bon la différence est inexistante.

----------


## Redlight

@Shep : 


> Déploiement des nouveaux serveurs améliorés
> 
> Les nouveaux serveurs seront déployés pour le lancement de la saison 3. Ils apporteront des améliorations substantielles en matière de stabilité, de connectivité, d'IPS, de latence et de performances générales. En plus des nouveaux serveurs, nous travaillons sur un nouveau système d'application des lois de la physique, lequel devrait résoudre les problèmes de latence et de téléportation des joueurs.

----------


## Shep1

> Eh c'pas seulement les serveurs privés (et la Chine donc) à 128 de tickrate ? La dernière fois que j'ai joué le MM c'était encore du 64... R6 est à 60 donc bon la différence est inexistante.


Si, mais pour avoir joué en 128, la différence se ressent nettement.

@Red : ok, je ne savais pas.

----------


## Wedgge

On est d'accord que la saison 3 correspond à l'arrivée des nouveaux opérateurs, les coréens et non au futur de R6 l'année prochaine ?

----------


## n0ra

On connait à peu prés le rayon de déclenchement des pièges de Lésion ?

----------


## Barbe Rousse

On est dans la saison 3 actuellement. Les coréens seront là pour la saison 4

j'aurai bien aimé savoir le rayon des pièges de Ela et Lesion également

----------


## Redlight

> On connait à peu prés le rayon de déclenchement des pièges de Lésion ?


4m

----------


## Voodoonice

Rainbow Six Siege plans to eventually have 100 playable operators or more

 ::O:

----------


## Redlight

A ce rythme de 8 operateurs par an ça fait 9 ans d'update...

----------


## SuicideSnake

Je serais pas contre, tant que l'équilibrage reste correct.

----------


## Alchimist

> Rainbow Six Siege plans to eventually have 100 playable operators or more


100 opérateurs pour 10 cartes  ::trollface::

----------


## Haelnak

> 100 opérateurs pour 10 cartes


League of Legends c'est 139 persos pour 1 carte.  ::trollface::

----------


## ElviejoDragon

Un truc qui a changé c'est les écrans de fin de partie : ils sont encore plus ridicules (la pose de Valky qui fait les muscles  :Facepalm:  )
Et je n'avais pas remarqué ça avant mais les opérateurs qui ont les yeux découverts ont un regard halluciné sur ce même écran

----------


## Redlight

Je ne sais pas si vous connaissez Beaulo, c'est un top player R6 que j'ai découvert il y a quelques semaines car il jouait avec les streamers connus. Son skill est assez dingue et j'ai découvert récemment qu'il a une chaine youtube : https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCgI...qiwls28cygpYqg

C'est dans la veine de Noted, mais j'ai l'impression que ça va encore plus vite.

----------


## Thom Reznor

Il va falloir de l'imagination pour les gadgets...

Je verrai bien un attaquant capable de barricader les portes derrière lui, à l'instar des défenseurs mais de façon peut être plus rapide. En terme de strat cela peut être pas mal du tout

----------


## Redlight

Et ma tondeuse a barbelé vous en voulez toujours pas ?

----------


## ChaosNighT

Moi j'attends toujours mon attaquant qui pourrait monter par les trappes.

----------


## AquilaTony

> Moi j'attends toujours mon attaquant qui pourrait monter par les trappes.


ou une qui passerais par les trou de drone  ::ninja::

----------


## Redlight



----------


## Mizu

Un attaquant qui prend le contrôle de l’électronique, Black eyes, caméras de la map, drones.

----------


## zektulu

putain ton beaulo c'est une putain de machine !

----------


## Frypolar

> putain ton beaulo c'est une putain de machine !
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-DSzTyGXOJA


On sent bien le ping élevé... Sinon ce serait bien qu’Ubi fasse un truc pour le glitch du lean. Soit en faire le fonctionnement de base soit rendre le comportement identique qu’on utilise le toggle ou pas.

----------


## Krogort

C'est quoi le glitch du lean ?

Il a 120 de ping quand il regarde le tableau de score.

----------


## Frypolar

C’est beaucoup 120. Je suis à 40-50 il me semble...

Pour le lean, c’est plus facile si tu n’as pas mis le toggle. En fait quand tu lean d’un côté, mettons avec E, que tu lâches la touche et appuies quasiment en même temps sur l’autre touche de lean (A en AZERTY) ton personnage va instantanément se pencher de l’autre côté. Normalement il y a un délai. C’est pour ça que lui comme d’autres joueurs sont très souvent penchés et se penchent, avant d’attaquer, du côté opposé à celui qu’ils vont utiliser durant l’engagement. Il s’en sert beaucoup à ce moment : https://youtu.be/-DSzTyGXOJA?t=130 Essaie en jeu, tu verras la différence.

----------


## Redlight

C'est très bien expliqué ici :



Noted en fait la démonstration et pondère (on voit le défaut de cette technique) :

----------


## Redlight

Lirik qui joue en ce moment à R6. Gros coup de boost Sur twitch du coup

----------


## n0ra

Cette déviance  ::O:

----------


## Wedgge

> C’est beaucoup 120. Je suis à 40-50 il me semble...
> 
> Pour le lean, c’est plus facile si tu n’as pas mis le toggle. En fait quand tu lean d’un côté, mettons avec E, que tu lâches la touche et appuies quasiment en même temps sur l’autre touche de lean (A en AZERTY) ton personnage va instantanément se pencher de l’autre côté. Normalement il y a un délai. C’est pour ça que lui comme d’autres joueurs sont très souvent penchés et se penchent, avant d’attaquer, du côté opposé à celui qu’ils vont utiliser durant l’engagement. Il s’en sert beaucoup à ce moment : https://youtu.be/-DSzTyGXOJA?t=130 Essaie en jeu, tu verras la différence.


Skittlz utilise pas mal ce "glitch" également en revanche je vois pas beaucoup de joueurs pro utiliser une telle technique, c'est considéré comme un usebug ou c'est simplement trop casse gueule à utiliser ?

Sinon superbe irl ce soir Shouffy et Shep vivement la prochaine  ::P: .

----------


## Krogort

> C’est beaucoup 120. Je suis à 40-50 il me semble...
> 
> Pour le lean, c’est plus facile si tu n’as pas mis le toggle. En fait quand tu lean d’un côté, mettons avec E, que tu lâches la touche et appuies quasiment en même temps sur l’autre touche de lean (A en AZERTY) ton personnage va instantanément se pencher de l’autre côté. Normalement il y a un délai. C’est pour ça que lui comme d’autres joueurs sont très souvent penchés et se penchent, avant d’attaquer, du côté opposé à celui qu’ils vont utiliser durant l’engagement. Il s’en sert beaucoup à ce moment : https://youtu.be/-DSzTyGXOJA?t=130 Essaie en jeu, tu verras la différence.


Et il fait ca pour éviter les balles je suppose ?
Si oui, c'est pour exploiter le lag compensation ?
Souvent il se penche du coté opposé a la ou il va peek alors qu'il est déjà caché donc a priori sans intérêt

----------


## MrBishop

> putain ton beaulo c'est une putain de machine !


J'ai déjà vu plusieurs vidéos de ce mec, je pourrais pas jouer avec la même sensi... Ca donne envie de gerber des fois

----------


## Frypolar

> Et il fait ca pour éviter les balles je suppose ?
> Si oui, c'est pour exploiter le lag compensation ?
> Souvent il se penche du coté opposé a la ou il va peek alors qu'il est déjà caché donc a priori sans intérêt


Sa tête est exposée moins longtemps quand il tire de cette façon. Et quand il se penche à l’avance c’est pour pouvoir basculer instantanément du côté où il veut peek. T’exploites pas le lag mais le fait que ton personnage se penche à une vitesse inhumaine. Ton adversaire ne peut effectuer un tir réflexe, seulement de la suppression.

- - - Updated - - -




> J'ai déjà vu plusieurs vidéos de ce mec, je pourrais pas jouer avec la même sensi... Ca donne envie de gerber des fois


Il a pas forcément une sensi élevée, il peut faire de grands mouvements sans arrêt !

----------


## Redlight

> Et il fait ca pour éviter les balles je suppose ?
> Si oui, c'est pour exploiter le lag compensation ?
> Souvent il se penche du coté opposé a la ou il va peek alors qu'il est déjà caché donc a priori sans intérêt


Tout est expliqué dans la vidéo de Noted que j'ai posté plus haut...

----------


## Shep1

> Il a pas forcément une sensi élevée, il peut faire de grands mouvements sans arrêt !


On dirais qu'il a un bind pour faire un 180° surtout...

----------


## Frypolar

> On dirais qu'il a un bind pour faire un 180° surtout...


T’es pas sur console  ::P:  Si t’as l’habitude d’une sensibilité c’est facile de faire 180° d’un coup.

----------


## Redlight

Ok l'opération health. J'ai pas touché le jeu du week end et il me réinitialise mes paramètres graphiques et mon fov...

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Après tu modifies les .ini toi, non ? Ca serait pas déconnant qu'avec la mise à jour ils remettent en place les fichiers d'origine.
Surtout que pour cette mise à jour ils ont tout refait au niveau des fichiers graphiques pour optimiser le stockage

----------


## Redlight

Il n'y a pas eut de MaJ ce week end  ::blink::

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Bah pourquoi ça aurait sauté alors ?
Comment ça peut être de la faute du jeu s'il y a rien eu...

----------


## Redlight

Je pense que c'est le Geforce expérience qui a foutu la merde. Mes settings avaient changé sur Dirty Bomb aussi...

----------


## MrBishop

Putain mais y a des mecs comme Elemzje et un autre gars (dont j'ai pas retenu le nom) sont déjà Diamant quoi.. what

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bah être diam's rapidement ça doit pas être 'trop' compliqué pour un vrai diam's de la saison dernière si les points nécessaires n'ont pas changés. La saison dernière après mes 10 matchs de placement gagnés (carry?) j'étais plat 3, après une victoire supplémentaire plat 2. Le premiers matchs te rapportent gros en points, le temps de trouver ton lvl.

----------


## Redlight

Ah ah énorme la vidéo, et le soupir à la fin  ::XD::

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

"You're ready for this? You're ready for this? You all are ready for this?"
Ça m'a bien fait rire au réveil (de chômeur) cette vidéo.
Bon sinon aujourd'hui je vais lancer le téléchargement de la maj via mon téléphone portable en modem. Je vous tiens au jus, ça risque d'être frais.

Edit :
Bon bah pas trop pourri le débit de free mobile :



Prochaine étape, je teste le ping en 4G  :;):

----------


## Redlight

> Cette déviance


Je viens de m'apercevoir que ce mec m'a bloqué sur twitter. Un dev R6 m'a bloqué sur twitter quoi  ::XD:: 

En même temps il est dev UI, je suis pas mécontent qu'il m'ait bloqué du coup  ::P:

----------


## ElviejoDragon

Pourquoi il t'a bloqué ?

----------


## schouffy

Si il troll autant le jeu sur twitter que sur le forum c'est pas étonnant  ::trollface::

----------


## Redlight

Je sais pas j'ai 3 tweets sarcastique en réponse au compte officiel ou autres :











En cherchant qui c'était je suis tombé sur ça. Le monsieur doit être suceptible : https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co..._according_to/ (en bonus il y a la réponse de Frypolar dans le fil^^)

----------


## Kaelis

Y a pas de quoi être fier.

----------


## Redlight

Je le vis très mal

----------


## ElviejoDragon

Tu _sais_ pas ? Ben quand même trois tweets absolument inutiles ça m'étonne pas que le mec t'ait bloqué... 
a contrario la réponse de frypolar me semble plus construite justement  ::ninja::

----------


## Redlight

> Tu _sais_ pas ? Ben quand même trois tweets absolument inutiles ça m'étonne pas que le mec t'ait bloqué... 
> a contrario la réponse de frypolar me semble plus construite justement


Toi tu n'utilises pas twitter  ::XD::

----------


## schouffy

Ouais c'est étonnant qu'il t'ait bloqué pour ça (ou alors il bloque tout le monde) mais c'était pas non plus des tweets intelligents  :^_^:

----------


## Frypolar

> En cherchant qui c'était je suis tombé sur ça. Le monsieur doit être suceptible : https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co..._according_to/ (en bonus il y a la réponse de Frypolar dans le fil^^)


Ah mais c’est lui  ::o:  Pas étonnant du coup.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Bon du coup en 4G j'ai un ping de 80, ce qui fait de moi celui avec le plus bas dans les match que j'ai joué. Par contre j'ai des soucis de connexion au serveur ou bien pour faire un squad, on a essayé avec Aruskan, sans succès.
Du coup ems 100Go vont être bien utilisés ce mois ci.

----------


## schouffy

Quand je jouais avec une clé 4G prêtée par Bouygues, j'ai été surpris par la faible quantité de données que ça échangeait.

----------


## Redlight

> Ouais c'est étonnant qu'il t'ait bloqué pour ça (ou alors il bloque tout le monde) mais c'était pas non plus des tweets intelligents


J'ai jamais dis le contraire ^^.

----------


## ChaosNighT

Wow, aujourd'hui j'ai eu droit à un "fucking lowping fag". C'est ... nouveau.

----------


## Redlight

> Wow, aujourd'hui j'ai eu droit à un "fucking lowping fag". C'est ... nouveau.


Bientôt on va t'insulter parce que tu joues en 144Hz .

----------


## Frypolar

> Quand je jouais avec une clé 4G prêtée par Bouygues, j'ai été surpris par la faible quantité de données que ça échangeait.


Ça bouffe que dalle de jouer à un jeu. Ce sont les mises à jour qui piquent. Après quand tu passes par le réseau dun opérateur mobile tu peux avoir des soucis de connexion sur certains ports. Ça expliquerait les problèmes pour rejoindre un groupe.

----------


## n0ra

> Wow, aujourd'hui j'ai eu droit à un "fucking lowping fag". C'est ... nouveau.


Moi c'est hier soir, je suis une espèce de "Hacker motherfucker" qui apparemment aura droit à son ID tous les jours sur le forum officiel ... 

Enfin de la reconnaissance pour mon skill légendaire !

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Quand je jouais avec une clé 4G prêtée par Bouygues, j'ai été surpris par la faible quantité de données que ça échangeait.





> Ça bouffe que dalle de jouer à un jeu. Ce sont les mises à jour qui piquent. Après quand tu passes par le réseau dun opérateur mobile tu peux avoir des soucis de connexion sur certains ports. Ça expliquerait les problèmes pour rejoindre un groupe.


J'en suis à 34Go là, mais la maj de 27Go n'est pas innocente.

----------


## MrBishop

Ranked de ce soir, 16 kills, désolé les gars mais je peux pas faire mieux... Les mecs sont nuls en face, on bouffait des Platines avant et là on perds contre des mecs qui étaient Gold / Argent la saison précédente. Moi c'est simple, le casual ça m'amuse plus et on prends des mauvaises habitudes, ce qui fait que une fois qu'on va en ranked, bah c'est la chute libre. Trop trop trop greedy, on se donne trop, on fait la course au kill alors qu'on devrait pas et quand on se fait buter, on invoque systématiquement le "on s'en fout, c'est de la casu". Sauf que en ranked c'est pareil du coup, on prends des positions de merde, on rentre à l'opposé de la map et on progresse au petit bonheur la chance au lieu de taper directement autour de la cible.
Je dois avoir l'air bien con avec mon pendentif Diamant alors que je dois être Gold 4 actuellement... Ou Silver Star, je sais plus.

Ah : et on ne va jamais chercher Caveira tout seul. Ja-mais. *Elle est trop dangereuse* pour l'affronter en 1vs1, il suffit qu'elle vous down et c'est finit, on est trop loin pour venir vous chercher et ça fait une interrogation gratuite. Moi personnellement j'avoue, Caveira a toujours été l'opérateur dont j'ai le plus peur, au moindre écart et isolement d'un joueur, elle est capable de renverser un round entier. Trop dangereux ce perso  :tired:

----------


## Redlight

C'est cool les serveur auront tenu une semaine avant que le hitreg dégueulasse et des problèmes de freeze/lag n'interviennent...

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

J'ai fait des parties cette après, j'ai vraiment rencontré des problèmes de rubberbanding bien plus qu'avant. Avant c'était lors de gros lags, une fois par mois. Là ça a été durant 3 matchs, quasiment une fois par round ou plus. Il suffit de passer près d'un objet ou passer par une fenêtre, et ça devient nimp, idem avec les trous dans les murs faits avec les impact grenades et le vaulting : c'est pire qu'avant. Je sais pas ce que vous avez ressenti concernant ces trois points, après c'est peut être lié à ma co 4G via smartphone et mon NAT modérate.

----------


## ElviejoDragon

Pareil ici beaucoup de rubberbanding ce soir.

----------


## zektulu

Personnellement depuis la maj :

Le jeu se met à ramer de manière aléatoire  (comme si ma cg décidait de faire grève )
Quand ça arrive je n'ai plus comme solution que de relancer le jeu.

Et depuis hier des freezes de quelques secondes en plein match.

----------


## Voodoonice

Pareil, injouable hier soir.  ::|:

----------


## Raoul Wolfoni

Dites c'est moi qui me dermerde mal (ce qui n'est pas à exclure) ou Ying son gadget il faut vraiment le mettre dans les pieds des défenseurs pour qu'ils soient éblouis ?

Hier en tant que défenseur, Ying nous envoie ses candelas, j’étais au fond d'une pièce, ça a claqué au milieu et je n'ai absolument pas été flashé.

----------


## MrBishop

Si des objets font obstacle entre toi et les candelas, les obstacles font barrière. Bureaux, table, armoire..
Un candela peut te flasher en plein milieu d'une pièce si il n'y a aucun élément d'obstacles. Sinon, il faut faire rouler le candela le plus près possible du joueur ennemi.

----------


## Redlight

Déjà que les flash étaient inconsistante, Ying est pareil avec l'un des pire gun pour attaquants.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Quand ça marche c'est balaise... quand ça marche.

----------


## MrBishop

> Déjà que les flash étaient inconsistante, Ying est pareil avec l'un des pire gun pour attaquants.


si on en lit la bio du fusil "une véritable merveille", merveille ta r*ce ouais, c'est une daube... Elle cadence autant que l'arme de Thermite. Sauf qu'elle fait moins de dégâts et qu'elle a plus de recul. J'ai essayer avec l'holo / reflex + silencieux, ça marche pas mal...

----------


## mcgrill

Non mais le fusil de ying c'est avec un holo/red/reflex et un compensator, il devient bien a partir de la 3eme balle.
Les tirs sont super groupés.
Avant oui c'est de la merde. C'est une batteuse!

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Non mais faut arrêter de débattre avec eux mcgrill, c'est des low.
Laisse les rager et on fera le carry en jeu

----------


## Voodoonice

Quelqu'un a essayé les serveurs aujourd'hui ?

----------


## MrBishop

> Non mais le fusil de ying c'est avec un holo/red/reflex et un compensator, il devient bien a partir de la 3eme balle.
> Les tirs sont super groupés.
> Avant oui c'est de la merde. C'est une batteuse!


Aru, sache que j'ai toujours adorer les tirs groupés.

Wait...

----------


## Raoul Wolfoni

> Quelqu'un a essayé les serveurs aujourd'hui ?


Oui ce matin et ce midi. Pas de soucis

----------


## Redlight

Très bonne vidéo à propos de Ying et Ela comme d'hab :


La fin est très intéressante avec le pattern des candelas

----------


## Redlight

On a de nouveaux serveurs, mais pas vraiment en faite  ::|:  : 




> With Operation Blood Orchid, the new servers are officially live on PC. This could not have been done without your help and numerous tests on the TTS. During those tests, we tried to find the optimal performance balance. One of the things we looked at was running the new servers at a 50 vs 60 tick rate. In these tests, we found that when the servers were set to 50 tick rate we saw better stability (0,09% latency degradation) vs tests at 60 tick rate (0,4% latency degradation).
> 
> We are still investigating improvements to set the servers at 60 tick rate in future tests. Until then, we welcome you to share your feedback on the new servers, which still bring increased stability. For console players, we are still gathering data and feedback before fully transitioning to the new servers on X1 and PS4.
> 
> We are also aware of the increase in the occurrences of rubberbanding following the release of Operation Blood Orchid. In our investigations, we have determined that it is not related to the new servers, but are still working on finding the root cause of the issue. We will update you with more information when it becomes available.

----------


## Voodoonice

Je vais me faire l'avocat du diable, il faudrait relire le patch note de Blood Orchid, mais il me semble qu'ils n'ont déployé qu'une partie des fonctionnalité des nouveaux serveurs, le reste sera dans le patch de mi saison

----------


## Frypolar

> Je vais me faire l'avocat du diable, il faudrait relire le patch note de Blood Orchid, mais il me semble qu'ils n'ont déployé qu'une partie des fonctionnalité des nouveaux serveurs, le reste sera dans le patch de mi saison


Sauf que ça avait déjà été annoncé pour l’Operation Health  ::|:

----------


## Redlight

Perso dans le patch note j'ai lu "nouveau serveur"

----------


## Voodoonice

Je pensais à ça 




> HITBOX DES CIBLES ET PING IMPORTANT
> Lors de la saison 3, nous testerons des solutions et des améliorations afin de résoudre les problèmes de hitbox des cibles et de connexion au réseau. Nous testons actuellement ce que nous appelons l'alignement de latence, qui rendra les affrontements en 1 contre 1 plus cohérents. Cela devrait permettre au serveur de mieux représenter le temps de réaction des joueurs ayant une connexion instable, leur offrant un temps de réaction plus juste par rapport à leurs adversaires.
> 
> Nous travaillons également sur des ajustements concernant la manière dont les tirs sont confirmés, afin de favoriser les joueurs avec une connexion plus stable. Les tirs de loin subiront ainsi plus de handicap. D'autres améliorations concernant la hitbox des cibles, la hitbox des tirs dans la tête et le ping sont destinées à être déployées.

----------


## Wedgge

Ela est juste fantastique, meilleur opérateur def ever, hâte de voir sa jumelle  ::wub:: .

----------


## Redlight

> Je pensais à ça


Ils soufflent le chaud et le froid. Ils ont aussi dit ça dans la patchnote :

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...1#post11137880

----------


## Raoul Wolfoni

> Ela est juste fantastique, meilleur opérateur def ever, hâte de voir sa jumelle .


Pas encore testée, c'est quoi qu'est bien.

----------


## Wedgge

> Pas encore testée, c'est quoi qu'est bien.


Son arme principale d'abord qui est jouissive au possible avec sa cadence de tir impressionnante et son chargeur de 50 balle plus une, ensuite son gadget est assez puissant et très emmerdant pour les attaquants. Du coup le combo des deux la rend extrêmement difficile à déloger. C'est également un super op pour le roaming  :;): .

----------


## MrBishop

Sets Pro league dispo :

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Je voulais me les prendre, mais après la sortie des uniformes noirs, j'ai plus trop de raisons de les prendre, surtout avec toute la présence de blanc et le headgear retard de valk.

----------


## MrBishop

moi je vais sûrement m'en prendre un, juste pour l'exclusivité du truc. Surtout Hibana, je l'utilise souvent puis avec ses cheveux dorés / noir un peu émo, on dirait une fan de Tokio Hotel pour les djeuns

----------


## ElviejoDragon

C'est vrai, je vois plus que ça maintenant

----------


## Voodoonice

Quelqu'un joue cette après midi ?

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> moi je vais sûrement m'en prendre un, juste pour l'exclusivité du truc. Surtout Hibana, je l'utilise souvent puis avec ses cheveux dorés / noir un peu émo, on dirait une fan de Tokio Hotel pour les djeuns


Ouais à la base je voulais prendre valk et hibana, et du coup vu le prix, les prendre tous (car 2 uniformes coutent autant que le bundle). Mais j’étais un peu déçu des touches de blanc, et ensuite j'ai vu les uniformes blood orchid, du coup nope.jpg pour les proleague.

Edit :

Ah mais putain c'est vraiment spécial ses cheveux :




> - It's just a phase
> - ITS NOT A PHASE, MOM

----------


## MAIVLY

Pour les nerds de la connection

A regarder pour l'effet de la différence de ping (@6min)

Spéciale dédicace à nos guyanais  ::siffle::

----------


## Frypolar

Ah ben je venais la mettre. Donc la conclusion c’est que c’est toujours naze et moins bien que d’autres jeux AAA...

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Vous saviez que quelqu'un a encore piraté le compte de Bishop ?
Sauf que cette fois il l'a descendu Silver Star !!!
Vraiment des bâtards ces russes

----------


## Shep1

> Vous saviez que quelqu'un a encore piraté le compte de Bishop ?
> Sauf que cette fois il l'a descendu *Silver 2* !!!
> Vraiment des bâtards ces russes


fxd

----------


## Redlight

Rah putain les tocards  ::XD:: 




> It's an "interesting" coincidence that ubisoft made the Status of Upgraded Servers post not long after he (Battle(non)sense) announced on twitter that he was retesting Rainbow six siege and that he found out that the servers were running at 50 and not at 60


Ils omettent volontairement de dire certaines choses (les déballent quand ils sont obligés), ils ont une gestion toujours aussi mauvaise des TTS, inutile donc pour tester le netcode vu que c'est sous peuplé vu le peu d'intérêt (des dizaines de giga pour 2 jours d'accès et le parties perso qui ne sont pas dispos) et on se tape des serveurs en sous capacité.

Ils n'arrêtent pas de dire partout que c'est formidable, le jeu est populaire énormément jouer etc... Mais on se tape le pire netcode de tous les derniers AAA.

----------


## MrBishop

Des barres, ça veut tailler mais bon, vous allez perdre assez rapidement :





On en parle du premier qui a été Cuivre 4 et Silver Star pendant 2 saisons, l'autre qui a carrément été unrank la 1ère saison et dont le rank maxi atteint *depuis la release* est Platine 3 ?  ::XD:: 



Le jour où vous serez Plat Star 2 saisons de suite + Diamant, vous pourrez me troller sur Mumble et sur le forum. Parce que bon, je me moque jamais des ranks des gens mais là faut bien un peu que je me défende.  ::happy2:: 

Comme dirait Frypo : bisous. <3

----------


## Redlight

Ta gueule le silver.

----------


## MrBishop

retourne chez Madcorps toi lulz

----------


## ElviejoDragon

C'est toujours autant le concours de bites ici...

----------


## n0ra

> retourne chez Madcorps toi lulz

----------


## MrBishop

> C'est toujours autant le concours de bites ici...


C'est bon enfant, je taquine Barbe & Shep mais je les kiffent. Puis si y a bien un topic où on se la raconte pas, c'est ici.. Des fois on est bons. Des fois on est pas bons. Pour le moment on est pas bons, y en a pas beaucoup qui terminent leurs matchs de placement actuellement en étant Plat 3 à part Shep. Le coup du r6db c'était pour déconner et charrier aussi mais c'est réciproque  :;): 
Tu comprendrais si tu venais plus souvent sur le Mumble (  ::ninja::  )

Après Silver 2 c'est un rank de merde, j'ai envie de chialer quand je vois ça en vrai  :Emo:  . Mais bon, c'est comme ça

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Oh silver 2, dur.
Je suis toujours unranked. Et va pas voir mes ranks sur r6db please.
Pour ma défense les saisons à silver j'ai fini mes matchs de placement la veille de la fin de saison  :Emo: 
Impossible à rattraper...

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Le cuivre c'était au tout début quand mon seul coéquipier était Eye...
Autant dire que j'étais pas vraiment aidé  ::XD:: 
Et le rank c'était bien de la merde aussi. Avec les ragequit sans sanctions, les TK,...

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Putain quand on jouait juste tous les deux c'était pas facile, quand t'es avec une équipe de 5 et les 3 autres sont des copper1 mais le vrai copper1, le mec qui renforce nimp et qui comprend toujours pas qui sont les ennemis ou les alliés, qui ne connaissent pas du tout les maps and co. C'était du joli.
Mais barbe avais aussi quelques difficultés, il flame là mais c'était pas glorieux du tout. En même temps il se remettait aux jeux PC après une longue absence, et le aim c'était plus trop ça. Il s'est bien rattrapé depuis. Il est passé de shotgun au Nvidia shield à l'ACOG à la souris, bravo.

----------


## Redlight

> retourne chez Madcorps toi lulz


Je suis déjà ailleurs  :Cigare: 

Blague à part, tu vas te rendre compte cette saison de la débilité de leur système ELO. Ca va te prendre un peu de temps pour arriver plat et une fois dans ces rangs tu ne gagneras plus beaucoup de point par victoire, tu vas devoir grinder bêtement alors que bon ton niveau c'est plus plat 2-1. Overwatch a un système qui permet d'éviter ce genre de problème je crois. Une sorte de sauvegarde de ton rang passé et du coup même si tu foires tes parties de placement ça pondère.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> https://media.tenor.com/images/e5de4...3a1a/tenor.gif


T'es qui toi lol ?

----------


## Thom Reznor

Bonnes strats hier en casu avec Domi, Uber et Culnue (un nouveau du mumble), et un pickup

Round 1 en attaque, formation tortue avec Montagne, Blitz, Fuze bouclier, et une recrue bouclier
Round 2 en déf avec full pièges et boucliers
Round 3 recrue full batteuses
Round 4 mode gros rush avec flash à gogo

EZ  ::trollface::   :Cigare: 

Après partis en rank avec Sirtank (qui était silver comme Bishop  :haha:  ) qui nous a rejoint, deux victoires, dont la 2nd qui était pourtant mal partie sur chalet, un bon jeu d'équipe et une bonne com nous ont fait gagner la partie !

----------


## ElviejoDragon

> Tu comprendrais si tu venais plus souvent sur le Mumble (  )


Pour être tout à fait transparent je suis venu une ou deux fois avec Rekkazz et j'ai eu l'impression de tomber dans une succursale de l'armée. 
Je te passe les détails mais manifestement la personne avec qui on a joué (je ne sais plus qui c'était) nous tombait dessus toutes les dix secondes en nous reprochant de faire ci, et de pas faire ça, de faire ça, et de pas faire ci... le tout sans explication ni rien, comme si on était censé connaître les maps par coeur et avoir le réflexe des lvl 100. Autant dire que j'ai dû tenir un ou deux rounds comme ça avant de me barrer. 

Perso je joue pas en mode_ serious business_, surtout en casu ! en ranked je fais plus d'efforts, mais à mon petit niveau. Donc quand je vois ici que ça se troll en mode "haha vous êtes pas platine, lolz" je me dis que c'est pas la même cour. Chacun son truc hein, jouer sérieusement c'est un autre délire qui ouvre d'autres possibilités, simplement ce n'est pas le mien  :;):  j'ai autre chose à foutre le soir que de me prendre la tête pour un jeu vidéo, surtout si ça m'énerve ensuite pour telle ou telle raison (derank, coéquipier inefficace, etc.) à te lire j'ai quand même l'impression que régulièrement tu vas te coucher tout énervé  ::ninja::

----------


## Frypolar

> Overwatch a un système qui permet d'éviter ce genre de problème je crois. Une sorte de sauvegarde de ton rang passé et du coup même si tu foires tes parties de placement ça pondère.


Starcraft aussi. En fait je crois surtout que c’est Ubi qui est à l’ouest...

----------


## Barbe Rousse

T'as dû jouer avec Redlight  ::ninja::

----------


## n0ra

> Pour être tout à fait transparent je suis venu une ou deux fois avec Rekkazz et j'ai eu l'impression de tomber dans une succursale de l'armée. 
> Je te passe les détails mais manifestement la personne avec qui on a joué (je ne sais plus qui c'était) nous tombait dessus toutes les dix secondes en nous reprochant de faire ci, et de pas faire ça, de faire ça, et de pas faire ci... le tout sans explication ni rien, comme si on était censé connaître les maps par coeur et avoir le réflexe des lvl 100. Autant dire que j'ai dû tenir un ou deux rounds comme ça avant de me barrer.


On t'a reconnu Bishop  ::ninja::

----------


## Voodoonice

> Ils n'arrêtent pas de dire partout que c'est formidable, le jeu est populaire énormément jouer etc... Mais on se tape le pire netcode de tous les derniers AAA.


Plus mauvais que Battlefield ? ::trollface::

----------


## Frypolar

> comme si on était censé connaître les maps par coeur et avoir le réflexe des lvl 100.


Le problème c’est que des lvl 100-200 qui ne connaissent pas les maps, c’est pas ce qui manque chez les canards  ::siffle::

----------


## mcgrill

Un point à souligner, c'est que dans ce jeu, le matchmaking fait que quand un mec est bon et qu'il se retrouve avec des mecs moins bon, il y a de fortes chance pour que la team d'en face soit d'un niveau pas dégueu.
Me demandez pas comment est fait le matchmaking mais le full copper contre full diamant on est pas mal à l'avoir ressenti.

Bref dans ce genre de cas le mec qui est bon dans la team n'a aucune chance de carry, et c'est super frustrant d'avoir l'impression de se faire rouler dessus.
De ne pas avoir de calls, de ne pas avoir ses arrières couverts...

Quand on joue en groupe plus homogènes on ressent beaucoup moins cette frustration.
Je pense que leur système se cale sur le mec qui à le plus haut rang et prend un team en face basé sur celui-ci... (à peu de choses près)

----------


## Thom Reznor

C'est le même système que CSgo désormais oui, on se base sur le rang le plus élevé, 

alors qu'avant sur CS c'était une moyenne. Du coup un LEM jouant avec des nova 1/2 tombait contre du nova4 / ak1, et c'était suffisant pour carry la partie à lui seul

----------


## ElviejoDragon

> Un point à souligner, c'est que dans ce jeu, le matchmaking fait que quand un mec est bon et qu'il se retrouve avec des mecs moins bon, il y a de fortes chance pour que la team d'en face soit d'un niveau pas dégueu.
> Me demandez pas comment est fait le matchmaking mais le full copper contre full diamant on est pas mal à l'avoir ressenti.


Tu parles du ranked uniquement là oui ?

----------


## MrBishop

> On t'a reconnu Bishop


En vrai c'est peut-être moi  :tired: 
Après les gens s'amusent quand ils perdent, c'est bien connu
lol
Plus sérieusement, on joue de manière à être efficace. On est à mi-chemin entre la déconne et vouloir avoir un sérieux niveau. Car vu le niveau global qui augmente vraiment beaucoup, si on est pas un minimum exigeant sur nous mêmes, on va juste passer nos casual / ranked à perdre et autant jouer Recrue pendant toutes les games. Parce que désolé, le niveau global ne fait qu'augmenter, il n'y a pas beaucoup de nouveaux qui "survivent" et du coup on se retrouve quasiment que entre "anciens".




> Pour être tout à fait transparent je suis venu une ou deux fois avec *Rekkazz*


C'est le cousin de naKAZZ ?

----------


## ElviejoDragon

Non ce n'était pas toi Bishop, je pourrais retrouver il suffirait de chercher dans uplay
Pour ce qui est de s'amuser en perdant, c'est marrant parce qu'on a eu le même débat dans la partie jeu de société du forum ("canard dé")
Pour le coup je pense que c'est évidemment important de ne pas faire nimp, et d'essayer de jouer pour gagner, on en est tous là. Et de même personne n'aime se faire rouler dessus. Mais de là à perdre ses nerfs et engueuler un nouveau parce qu'il ne fait pas tout bien, y a quand même une marge  ::):

----------


## Redlight

> Un point à souligner, c'est que dans ce jeu, le matchmaking fait que quand un mec est bon et qu'il se retrouve avec des mecs moins bon, il y a de fortes chance pour que la team d'en face soit d'un niveau pas dégueu.
> Me demandez pas comment est fait le matchmaking mais le full copper contre full diamant on est pas mal à l'avoir ressenti.
> 
> Bref dans ce genre de cas le mec qui est bon dans la team n'a aucune chance de carry, et c'est super frustrant d'avoir l'impression de se faire rouler dessus.
> De ne pas avoir de calls, de ne pas avoir ses arrières couverts...
> 
> Quand on joue en groupe plus homogènes on ressent beaucoup moins cette frustration.
> Je pense que leur système se cale sur le mec qui à le plus haut rang et prend un team en face basé sur celui-ci... (à peu de choses près)


Non ce que tu dis est extrêmement rare. Ca pouvait arriver au début mais ça fait bien longtemps que ce genre de cas sont des exceptions.

Perso ce que je trouvais de plus frustrant par moment c'était l'égoïsme de certains. R6 doit être le jeu qui requiert le plus de communications entre partenaires auquel j'ai jamais joué. Pourtant certains squattait une place dans une équipe de 5 et jouait pour leur gueule. N'écoute pas les call / n'en font pas, joue une classe primordiale pour l'équipe sans se soucier de leur tâche principale. Quand de ton côté tu fais de ton mieux pour aider l'équipe et que tes efforts sont sapés par ce genre de choses c'est très frustrant et énergivore.

J'aime bien faire des round full recrus et troller, de temps en temps et si certains ici aime jouer à R6 pour décompresser et reposer leur cerveau c'est très bien. Sauf qu'ils devraient s'assurer que tout le monde est dans le même état d'esprit. Perso je ne m'amuse pas comme ça. R6 est pour moi un kiff totale quand on se coordonne, que l'on coopère. C'est comme ça que je m'amuse. Sans forcément tryharder. On peut faire des truc rigolo (genre full hot breach etc...). Mais je ne comprend pas l'intérêt de rejoindre mumble pour être dans son coin et faire sa vie. Quand je veux faire ça je lance un jeu que je joue seul, comme j'ai fait hier, ou je pars en soloQ (et parfois tu t'entend mieux avec 4 inconnus qu'avec 4 gars avec qui tu as joué des dizaines d'heure en vocal sur mumble).

C'est important d'avoir le même état d'esprit. C'est pour ça que je ne viens plus sur mumble uniquement quand j'en ai rien à battre de perdre, gagner ou de comment on va jouer, du perso que je vais jouer ou du teamplay etc.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Non ce n'était pas toi Bishop, je pourrais retrouver il suffirait de chercher dans uplay


Oh oui cherche s'il te plaît !  :Bave: 
J'espère que c'est pas moi non plus  ::ninja::

----------


## Redlight

J'ai ElviejoDragon dans mes amis  ::ninja:: 

Mais j'ai pas Rekkazz  :Bath:

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Pour être tout à fait transparent je suis venu une ou deux fois avec Rekkazz et j'ai eu l'impression de tomber dans une succursale de l'armée. 
> Je te passe les détails mais manifestement la personne avec qui on a joué (je ne sais plus qui c'était) nous tombait dessus toutes les dix secondes en nous reprochant de faire ci, et de pas faire ça, de faire ça, et de pas faire ci... le tout sans explication ni rien, comme si on était censé connaître les maps par coeur et avoir le réflexe des lvl 100. Autant dire que j'ai dû tenir un ou deux rounds comme ça avant de me barrer.


Red je pense  ::ninja:: 

Edit : ah mince j'ai un train de retard, problème d'actualisation du forum.
En tout cas ça m'étonnerai que c'était moi, je veux bien que tu cherches ouais.   :Cigare:

----------


## ElviejoDragon

> Perso je ne m'amuse pas comme ça. R6 est pour moi un kiff totale quand on se coordonne, que l'on coopère. C'est comme ça que je m'amuse.


Oui moi aussi, mais desfois ça ne marche pas, ou t'en as un qui fait une erreur, une grosse connerie, se fout dans une ligne de tir, entre sans droner, ne fait attention à rien... et desfois c'est moi qui fais la connerie, c'est normal... 
A ce stade, soit justement tu gueules parce que tu veux jouer serious business, soit tu relativises en disant que tout le monde peut se tromper, et que t'es pas là à jouer ta vie. Ben y a des joueurs pour qui c'est inconcevable de se planter, et qui vont te tomber dessus à cause de ça. 
Je suis pas en train de dire qu'à chaque partie on fait les poulets sans tête à jouer n'importe comment : de manière générale on se coordonne et on essaie de faire les choses bien. 
Mais quand ça merde, ce qui arrive régulièrement, bah tant pis on apprend des erreurs et on se dit qu'on fera mieux après. Et si c'est un débutant qui a fait merder les choses on essaie d'expliquer ce qui ne va pas. 
J'imagine qu'à un certain niveau, l'erreur est plus difficilement pardonnable.

----------


## Redlight

Je faisait plus référence à Fuze l'otage en 5v1, se retrouver à 4 roamers en défense, jouer Montagne seul dans son coin, challenger les spawnkiller avec Thermite, avoir 4 murs de posés en défense uniquement, mourir avec ses 2 drones alors qu'on a demandé à plusieurs reprise de droner la salle pour nous, se balader seul à l'autre bout de la carte avec une Caveira en face etc...

edit : le must ne pas matter les drônes quand on est mort.

----------


## Voodoonice

Je suis un tel boulet que j'ose plus revenir  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Redlight

> Je suis un tel boulet que j'ose plus revenir


Dommage j'aimais particulièrement t'insulter  ::ninja:: .

Et Shadow il joue plus non plus ?

----------


## Voodoonice

Si si on joue tous les soirs le plus souvent en casu

----------


## Wedgge

> Oh oui cherche s'il te plaît ! 
> J'espère que c'est pas moi non plus


Aucun risque, nous savons tous que tu préfère le Tk.

----------


## Voodoonice

C'est un mytho, il n'ose pas m'insulter grâce à ma grosse voix  ::P:

----------


## schouffy

> Oh oui cherche s'il te plaît ! 
> J'espère que c'est pas moi non plus


Si c'est pas Redlight c'est sûrement Shep !
Bishop il te dit pas ce que tu dois faire, il chouine juste que y'a que lui qui joue bien.

----------


## MrBishop

Ahah, du haut de mon Silver 2, ça se voit que je joue bien  :Emo: 
Je joue «bien» que en ranked parce que y a de l'enjeu, c'est un peu compétitif, y a le rang  :Bave: 
Casu je joue n'imp parce que c'est nul pour des raisons évidentes. :/

----------


## Krogort

Vous savez comment faire pour artificiellement augmenter son ping ?

----------


## Redlight

:Facepalm:

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> Vous savez comment faire pour artificiellement augmenter son ping ?


Habiter au fin fond de la creuse.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Vous savez comment faire pour artificiellement augmenter son ping ?


J'ai vu des pubs à base de pompes  ::ninja::

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> J'ai vu des pubs à base de pompes


Pas ce ping là Barbe.

----------


## MrBishop

Barbe il s'y connait en pompage t'façon

----------


## MAIVLY

Quand Shep ne veux pas faire de classé et donc se _ dégonfle_ 

https://i.giphy.com/3RpNS5DI2uSpG.mp4



PFFFFFFFFtFFFFFtfftftftftfffffffffff

----------


## MrBishop

>

----------


## MrBishop

un last pour de la ranked ?

----------


## Frypolar

> Vous savez comment faire pour artificiellement augmenter son ping ?


Clumsy.

----------


## n0ra

> Si si on joue tous les soirs le plus souvent en casu


C'est pour les filles le casu  ::ninja:: .

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Quand Shep ne veux pas faire de classé et donc se _ dégonfle_ 
> 
> https://i.giphy.com/3RpNS5DI2uSpG.mp4
> 
> 
> 
> PFFFFFFFFtFFFFFtfftftftftfffffffffff



 ::O:  :^_^:

----------


## Voodoonice

> C'est pour les filles le casu .


Nan pour les mauvais  ::ninja::

----------


## n0ra

https://www.pcgamesn.com/rainbow-six...chid-tick-rate

----------


## Shep1

> Quand Shep ne veux pas faire de classé et donc se _ dégonfle_ 
> 
> https://i.giphy.com/3RpNS5DI2uSpG.mp4
> 
> 
> 
> PFFFFFFFFtFFFFFtfftftftftfffffffffff


 ::XD::

----------


## Redlight

A votre avis ça va leur prendre combien de temps pour réparer le nouveau glitch sur banque ? La map est de nouveau injouable.

----------


## Voodoonice

A la louche, je dirais patch de mi saison ou la prochaine saison  ::ninja::

----------


## Frypolar

> A votre avis ça va leur prendre combien de temps pour réparer le nouveau glitch sur banque ? La map est de nouveau injouable.


3 mois.

----------


## Medjes

Bon, ayé je l'ai.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

1.5 mois je pense. Moi j'attends surtout le rubberband.
Pour Bank il devraient la retirer du rank pour commencer, et la fixer ensuite. Mais la retirer du ranked ça doit pas prendre 1.5mois, en une journée c'est plié. C'est surtout ça qui la fout mal de la part de Ubi, sans que ce soit une surprise pour autant...

----------


## Redlight

> 1.5 mois je pense. Moi j'attends surtout le rubberband.
> Pour Bank il devraient la retirer du rank pour commencer, et la fixer ensuite. Mais la retirer du ranked ça doit pas prendre 1.5mois, en une journée c'est plié. C'est surtout ça qui la fout mal de la part de Ubi, sans que ce soit une surprise pour autant...


Complètement d'accord, le problème peut être complexe mais retirer la carte du map ça doit pas être bien compliqué.

----------


## Hem

Comment on fait au début pour ne pas se taper les mires de merde avec l'agent par défaut?

----------


## Frypolar

Tu ne peux pas. Le mieux c’est de faire les situations, regarder les 3 vidéos de tuto et normalement tu auras de quoi acheter pas mal d’opérateur et les équiper un peu. Après il y a des mires pas mal du tout, notamment la MP7 du GSG-9. D’ailleurs depuis que l’ACOG de Bandit a été retiré, je joue avec la mire de base.

----------


## AquilaTony

> A votre avis ça va leur prendre combien de temps pour réparer le nouveau glitch sur banque ? La map est de nouveau injouable.


vous parler de quel glitch ?

----------


## Frypolar



----------


## Redlight

Sur une partie le mec a réussi à se mettre dans le sol du lobby, on a spawné entrée principale... Impossible ne serait que d'entrée dans le bâtiment. Tu n'entends même pas les tirs...

----------


## MrBishop

on a gagné toutes nos ranked. Sauf une seule :

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Sauf 2 plus exactement

----------


## MrBishop

ah oui, la fameuse 2ème ranked qu'on a perdu.. Dieu sait pourquoi.

----------


## Redlight

Tain pourquoi les mecs viennent joué en europe sérieux ?

----------


## Bathory

EU>NA thats why.  ::ninja::

----------


## MrBishop

> Tain pourquoi les mecs viennent joué en europe sérieux ?


pour faire chier, tout simplement xD

----------


## Shep1

> Tain pourquoi les mecs viennent joué en europe sérieux ?


Mais clairement, des gros FDP. C'est facile de faire le pro dans tes stram quand tu pars de base avec le ping qui te file le petit coup de pouce quivabien.

----------


## n0ra

A Ubisoft de faire le nécessaire à ce sujet. Impossibilité de modifier le .ini qui permet de changer le data center.  Et kick les joueurs avec plus de 100 de ping si celui-ci ne descend pas plus bas au bout d'un certain temps durant la partie. Dictature, rien à foutre.

----------


## TarteAuxFleurs

Est-ce que en l'état actuel des choses vous recommanderiez le jeu ?
J'ai cru lire dans un CPC que la plupart des gros problèmes du jeu ont été réglés.
Merci !

----------


## n0ra

> Est-ce que en l'état actuel des choses vous recommanderiez le jeu ?
> J'ai cru lire dans un CPC que la plupart des gros problèmes du jeu ont été réglés.
> Merci !


Tu peux te lancer  :Fourbe:

----------


## TarteAuxFleurs

> Tu peux te lancer


Il tourne bien sur une bécane moyenne ?
Et je suis en amérique du nord en ce moment, avec une grosse connexion, j'aurai pas de problèmes pour jouer avec vous ou j'aurai trop de ping ?
Et c'est quoi la différence entre l'édition starter et standard ? Yen a une où il faut farmer comme un malade pour débloquer les perso ?

----------


## Frypolar

> Et c'est quoi la différence entre l'édition starter et standard ? Yen a une où il faut farmer comme un malade pour débloquer les perso ?


Voilà, avec la starter il faut farmer donc ne l’achète surtout pas.

----------


## Redlight

> Il tourne bien sur une bécane moyenne ?
> Et je suis en amérique du nord en ce moment, avec une grosse connexion, j'aurai pas de problèmes pour jouer avec vous ou j'aurai trop de ping ?
> Et c'est quoi la différence entre l'édition starter et standard ? Yen a une où il faut farmer comme un malade pour débloquer les perso ?


Le ping dans ce jeu t'avantage pas mal et tu n'auras pas de problème pour jouer avec des gens en europe, Tommy le fait tout le temps depuis la Guyane. Après je dirai pas que tous les problèmes sont réglés mais c'est largement jouable. Un peu prise de tête par moment si tu veux y jouer sérieusement mais pour ça tu as le temps ^^.

Prend la standard.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Bah le ping il aura 150 comme tout ceux contre lesquels on râle au quotidien

----------


## TarteAuxFleurs

Bon je l'ai pris  :tired: 
DL fini dans 6 minutes  ::): 
EDIT : C'était le technical test server  :tired:

----------


## MrBishop

::XD::

----------


## Shep1

"Rainbow Six siège :  les surdoué V2"

----------


## TarteAuxFleurs

Merci pour l'accueil sur mumble  :;):

----------


## comodorecass

Petit retour après avoir lâché pendant l'opération Health et c'est toujours autant de la bombe ce jeu. Il tourne d'ailleurs encore mieux qu'avant désormais sur mon PC. Par contre jai perdu pas mal de réflexes et je ne comprend rien au nouveaux OPS.

----------


## Hem

C'est assez fou la pression que mettent les gunfights. Sur les autres jeux je peux rester calme et viser tranquillement la tête avant de lâcher une balle ou deux. Mais là... dès que je vois un orteil je full auto dans les murs, le front en sueur et la main qui tremble  ::XD:: . Je suis pas sûr d'aimer ça.

----------


## comodorecass

C'est vrai que c'est parfois assez stressant les gunfights dans ce jeu. Par contre à l'inverse de pas mal de FPS multi (OW en tête) je ne rage pas sur R6:S. Je trouve le jeu très juste au final. Quand on meurt bêtement c'est bien souvent qu'on était mal placé ou qu'on s'est mal déplacé.

----------


## Redlight

> C'est vrai que c'est parfois assez stressant les gunfights dans ce jeu. Par contre à l'inverse de pas mal de FPS multi (OW en tête) je ne rage pas sur R6:S. Je trouve le jeu très juste au final. Quand on meurt bêtement c'est bien souvent qu'on était mal placé ou qu'on s'est mal déplacé.


Oh toi tu n'as pas encore assez joué.  ::trollface::

----------


## comodorecass

Bah je suppose que quand l'enjeu grimpe (et le temps de jeu) on rage un peu plus mais jamais ça n'atteindra la quantité de sel que j'ai pu avoir sur OW (les bumps hors de la maps, les ultis débiles, le freeze de Mei, le teamplay en général). J'ai du arrêté le jeu car j'allais y perdre des années de ma vie.

----------


## Redlight

Oh t'en fait pas tu vas avoir bien des raisons de t'énerver. Mais c'est vrai que si tu regardes objectivement tu as souvent une meilleur façon de jouer le coup et donc tu apprends beaucoup.

----------


## Shep1

Moi je trouve le teamplay des PU à chier. J'ai de plus en plus de mal à jouer avec un groupe de canards incomplet...
Ajoute à ça le netcode et les glitch en série...

----------


## Redlight

Ca dépend des fois. La dernières fois je suis tombé avec des supers PU. Ils annonçaient ce qu'il faisait, communiquait quand il le fallait et restait silencieux le reste du temps. On se tâtait à partir en ranked juste après, mais j'avais pas le temps.

----------


## Redlight

Lol Pengu est classé top 2 et top 6 avec deux de ses smurfs sur le leaderboards global^^.

Il est à 160 match cette saison sur ces deux compte  ::lol::

----------


## comodorecass

> Moi je trouve le teamplay des PU à chier. J'ai de plus en plus de mal à jouer avec un groupe de canards incomplet...
> Ajoute à ça le netcode et les glitch en série...


C'est pas le pays des bisounours mais franchement je trouve la communauté bien au dessus de ce que j'ai pu voir ailleurs. Ca tente d'annoncer un peu des strats, c'est plutôt fair play et mature. Après y'a toujours du TK et du "noob" mais avec le temps je le vois même plus.

----------


## Styxounet

> Lol Pengu est classé top 2 et top 6 avec deux de ses smurfs sur le leaderboards global^^.


Ca lui sert a quoi les smurfs?

----------


## Krogort

> C'est vrai que c'est parfois assez stressant les gunfights dans ce jeu. Par contre à l'inverse de pas mal de FPS multi (OW en tête) je ne rage pas sur R6:S. Je trouve le jeu très juste au final. Quand on meurt bêtement c'est bien souvent qu'on était mal placé ou qu'on s'est mal déplacé.


https://giant.gfycat.com/UnfoldedNecessaryCirriped.mp4

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Patchnote :

http://forums.ubi.com/showthread.php/1749651-Patch-Notes-Year-2-Season-3-1

Avec le top :



> *Bank*
> Fixed – Player can place a cameras inside the wall between 1f Admin office and 1F Archives.








> *SomeDude :*
> Good thing they fixed the major glitch on Bank. Oh, wait a second...
> 
> *Ubisoft Community Managermattshotcha :*
> The team is actively working on it. I'll be sharing any news we have on that as soon as possible.
> Hang in there.
> 
> *SomeDude :*
> Could you at least explain why or why it can't be at least removed from the Ranked playlist until it is fixed?
> ...

----------


## MrBishop

> Ca lui sert a quoi les smurfs?


à passer incognito (vu qu'il aura pas d'antécédents pseudonymes visible sur r6db), jouer pépère quand il stream pas et avoir des stats reset à 0

----------


## Redlight

J'en peux d'arriver sans arrêt dans des parties en cours. Ca me casse les couilles, 4 fois d'affilé là.

----------


## Frypolar

> à passer incognito (vu qu'il aura pas d'antécédents pseudonymes visible sur r6db), jouer pépère quand il stream pas et avoir des stats reset à 0


Et pour jouer avec ses spectateurs, comme ça il peut accepter tout le monde en amis.

----------


## Mixadonf

bonne petite soirée hier:
bon par contre cette nuit, j'ai rêvé que je tuais l’otage deux fois dans la même partie.
une fois à la grenade pensant lancer une flash  ::O: 
et l'autre pensant que c’était un ennemi sous une table mais en fait non  ::sad:: 
heureusement que c’était qu'un rêve  ::ninja::

----------


## AquilaTony

> bonne petite soirée hier:
> bon par contre cette nuit, j'ai rêvé que je tuais l’otage deux fois dans la même partie.
> une fois à la grenade pensant lancer une flash 
> et l'autre pensant que c’était un ennemi sous une table mais en fait non 
> heureusement que c’était qu'un rêve


haha les rêves de Gaming, 
Quand j'était plus jeune je rêvais que je body pullais tout le raid en caleçon sur wow.

----------


## Mixadonf

> haha les rêves de Gaming, 
> Quand j'était plus jeune je rêvais que je body pullais tout le raid en caleçon sur wow.


sauf que quand je me suis réveiller j'etais devant le PC  ::XD::

----------


## nuxoss

Hier et les jours précédents j'ai vu qu'il y avait encore du monde sur le Mumble (de quoi remplir 2 squad complètes il me semble ^^ ) 

Je pense l'acheter et vous rejoindre, ça fait un long moment que j'attends de l'essayer et de pouvoir jouer en équipe.

A l'époque j'avais essayé la bêta seul dans mon coin... J'imagine que le plaisir est décuplé en full squad ?  ::lol::

----------


## comodorecass

L'agent en short c'est un peu ridicule quand même  :Facepalm:  Par contre ELA semble très cool. Vous confirmez?
Je vais bientôt avoir des créneaux en soirée pour jouer sous mumble si vous acceptez les nazes. Je prends des héros passifs comme ça je peux servir à quelque chose quand même (Rook, Castle).

----------


## Kaelis

> A l'époque j'avais essayé la bêta seul dans mon coin... J'imagine que le plaisir est décuplé en full squad ?


Ah ça c'est sûr ! Le jeu vit bien, y a qu'à voir sur Mumble : Overwatch a fini par être relativement déserté alors que Siege est toujours là.

Pour jouer avec des palmipèdes y a peut-être pas mieux.

----------


## ElviejoDragon

Une feature qui serait cool c'est un bouton "main sur l'épaule".  
Tu passes au flingue et tu mets une main sur l'épaule du mec devant toi (un Montagne ou un Blitz, ou en fait n'importe qui avec le bouclier). 
Le mec en question a une notif (une icône ou quelque chose du genre) qui lui dit qu'il a la main de son pote sur son épaule. 

Quand je joue bouclier, surtout avec des pick-ups, j'aime bien savoir s'ils sont en soutien derrière ou si je suis tout seul comme un con... je compte plus le nombre de fois où les mecs se barrent sans t'informer au premier échange de feu. 
Alors en squad avec communication ce bouton ne serait pas forcément utile (normalement tes équipiers te disent s'ils sont là) mais à défaut ce serait bien pratique.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> J'en peux d'arriver sans arrêt dans des parties en cours. Ca me casse les couilles, 4 fois d'affilé là.


C'est pour ça qu'il faut jouer en ranked

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Apparemment vos potes (à Barbe et Bishop) s'inspirent des techniques avancées de Weddge :
https://clips.twitch.tv/TallShyTeaItsBoshyTime

----------


## TarteAuxFleurs

Vous avez déjà pensé à faire des match PvP entre canards ?  ::): 
On est souvent plus de 10 sur mumboule, donc ça peut être chouette d'en profiter !

----------


## Redlight

> Apparemment vos potes (à Barbe et Bishop) s'inspirent des techniques avancées de Weddge :
> https://clips.twitch.tv/TallShyTeaItsBoshyTime


Lol c'est gênant. Heureusement il y a l'opération health qui devrait.... wait !

----------


## Kaelis

> Vous avez déjà pensé à faire des match PvP entre canards ? 
> On est souvent plus de 10 sur mumboule, donc ça peut être chouette d'en profiter !



Y en a eu, c'était bien fendard. Je ne saurais pas dire si il y en a eu récemment.

----------


## Redlight

> C'est pour ça qu'il faut jouer en ranked


J'le fait mais sur les coup de 23h ils m'ont laché.

----------


## Redlight

Le mec vise même plus la tête mais ça touche quand même  ::blink::  :

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Le mec vise même plus la tête mais ça touche quand même  :


J'imagine que c'est une histoire d'alignement quand t'es en train de changer entre le jugé et la visée par viseur vs quand t'es vraiment en train de viser. Il tire en visant et "dévisant" il porte juste son scope à l’œil, un "quickscope" quoi. Et du coup ça donne une drôle d'impression.
Enfin ce n'est qu'une supposition, j'ai pas la réponse.

D'ailleurs si tu aimes les énigmes :

https://v.redd.it/0xnt37sj8nmz/DASH_600_K

----------


## Redlight

> On se retrouve dans 15j sur le subreddit avec plein de petits post flagué "issues/bug"


Alors chaque map peut être glitché, il y a du rubberbanding de malade et on découvre des bugs dont on se demande encore comment c'est possible (cf le post d'Eye). Alors elle était bien cette opération health ?

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Le mec vise même plus la tête mais ça touche quand même  :


Et le fait qu'il joue probablement pas avec 50 de ping aussi

----------


## Redlight

Bon j'ai encore ma synchro qui a merdé et je dois encore me retaper les loadouts de tous mes opérateurs. Je fais quoi je désinstalle ?

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Oui s'il te plaît. 
T'es le seul à qui ça arrive ici. T'as un problème ailleurs, c'est pas le jeu

----------


## Redlight

J'ai l'impression que ça vient d'un alt tab lorsque que lance le jeu. Mais faudra m'expliquer pourquoi un alt tab peut niquer ma synchro compte/client.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

On le fait tous le Alt tab et personne ne perd ses paramètres

----------


## Wedgge

> Apparemment vos potes (à Barbe et Bishop) s'inspirent des techniques avancées de Weddge :
> https://clips.twitch.tv/TallShyTeaItsBoshyTime


C'est plutôt Barbe l'expert tk chez CPC. Cela dit Bishop c'est spécialisé avec une adresse insoupçonnée dans le tk de Wedgge à la grenade non cooké ce qui remet quelque peu en cause l'hégémonie faiblissante de Barbe qui s'acharne sur les picks up.

Ps : Sinon pour les nouveaux arrivants vous trouverez du monde tous les soirs sur le mumble et les parties entre canards sont assez courantes  ::P: .

----------


## Redlight

> On le fait tous le Alt tab et personne ne perd ses paramètres


Au moment où le jeu se lance ?

----------


## Frypolar

> Au moment où le jeu se lance ?


Je te dirai bien que je vais essayer mais tu donnes pas super envie  ::P:

----------


## Redlight

Vous savez dans quel fichier son stocker les configurations de nos opérateurs ?

----------


## Redlight

Nouveau TTS :




> The next PC TTS Phase will start on Wednesday, September 20th. It will be available starting at 1pm EDT, and end on Friday, September 22nd at 1pm EDT. We will be testing a variety of new features, and are looking forward to your feedback. Please be sure to report your thoughts on the following after trying them on the TTS subreddit.
> Operator Buffs
> During this TTS phase, we will be testing adjustments to two Operators. Kapkan is now more nimble, and is now designated a 2 Speed Operator. He is also carrying more of his upgraded traps, which do not have a laser, nor do they deal lethal damage. Additionally, #BuffBlitz2017 is officially a go. Blitz will be able to move more quickly with his shield up. Jump on the TTS yourself and give us your feedback!
> Network Health
> We will be implementing a series of adjustments to improve your experience when it comes to monitoring the health of your network performance. For this, you will notice four new icons in the upper right corner of your screen. These four icons will denote the quality of your gameplay experience concerning your ping, connection stability, FPS, and host stability, respectively from left to right.
> Network Icons
> We will also be testing improvements to hit validation, latency alignment, pawn-to-pawn physics, replication, and removing the processing delay from your overall ping. More details about all of these points will be coming in a Dev Blog in the following weeks.
> Gameplay Fixes
> Testing for various fixes involving vaulting, explosions, and gadgets will be occurring during the TTS. If you are encountering issues with these three aspects of the game, please provide us with as much detail as possible.
> ...

----------


## Frypolar

48h  ::o:  Révolution  ::o:

----------


## Redlight



----------


## Frypolar

Ah et donc pour le recul ils ont vraiment menti depuis la sortie du jeu...

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

J'ai hâte de voir kapkan
Sinon concernant valk :
https://i.imgur.com/e01HbQR.jpg

----------


## n0ra

Intéressant Kapkan !

----------


## ElviejoDragon

Bah quel est l'intérêt de Kapkan s'il est devenu non létal ?
Une sorte de Ela bis ?

----------


## ChaosNighT

Ou alors il va down comme Frost, wait & see

----------


## n0ra

> Ou alors il va down comme Frost, wait & see


Je pense qu'il va seulement faire des dégâts. Plus de laser, vitesse 2, plus de trap. C'est un gros buff.

----------


## JPierreLiegeois

Ca commence à faire beaucoup de traps invisibles.

----------


## Styxounet

> Ca commence à faire beaucoup de traps invisibles.


+1  ::): 

Ca ralentit la progression des attaquants, ce qui peut être bien face aux rushers sans race mais avec le classé qui se joue en 3 minutes ca fait pencher la balance du coté des défenseurs.

----------


## schouffy

Ouais, moi j'ai même plus envie de jouer au jeu avec tout ça. C'est devenu trop chiant de progresser, il faut être très prudent tout le temps et on a pas le temps en ranked, et dès que tu prends le moindre risque tu te bouffes un écran brouillé et des contrôles fuckés.
Pas fun.

----------


## Redlight

Ça se plaint pas mal des nouveaux recoil apparement. Trop casual au nombre de 5 au total ce qui va rendre l'aim encore plus dominante.

Pour les pièges perso ça ne me dérange pas si ça peut éviter les rush no-brain. Après kapkan a l'air vraiment fort comme ça.

----------


## MrBishop

> Ouais, moi j'ai même plus envie de jouer au jeu avec tout ça. C'est devenu trop chiant de progresser, il faut être très prudent tout le temps et on a pas le temps en ranked, et dès que tu prends le moindre risque tu te bouffes un écran brouillé et des contrôles fuckés.
> Pas fun.

----------


## Shep1

Moi j'attends un buff de IQ pour qu'elle puisse lâcher une onde IEM avec un cône très réduit (précis) afin de pouvoir détruire les pièges au seuil d'une porte. Parce que les pièges de Ela au dessus ils sont impossible à enlever... Si tu lui donne 3 charge de mon buff, ça permettrais de détruire certains pièges et de rentrer plus aisément. Ça ne remplacerais pas Thatcher, ni Twitch, le gadget serait une autre alternative pour détruire les gadgets électroniques des défenseurs.

----------


## ElviejoDragon

Quatre opérateurs qui foutent des pièges fixes dont trois difficilement détectables voire indétectables sans équipement ça commence à faire beaucoup oui...

----------


## Raoul Wolfoni

Oui c'est clairement trop. Hier il nous reste 30 sec au timer, je rentre, une lesion + une Ela. Je retire la lesion ouvre le mur, me prend une seconde lesion...je meurs...

----------


## Redlight

> Moi j'attends un buff de IQ pour qu'elle puisse lâcher une onde IEM avec un cône très réduit (précis) afin de pouvoir détruire les pièges au seuil d'une porte. Parce que les pièges de Ela au dessus ils sont impossible à enlever... Si tu lui donne 3 charge de mon buff, ça permettrais de détruire certains pièges et de rentrer plus aisément. Ça ne remplacerais pas Thatcher, ni Twitch, le gadget serait une autre alternative pour détruire les gadgets électroniques des défenseurs.


Et pourquoi pas un genre de pistolet subsonic ou une connerie du genre que tu dois charger (2 secondes) afin de tirer un cône d'onde qui désactive momentanément, environ 5s, le dispositif. Ca t'obliges à rester immobile pendant une courte période, ça ne détruit pas les gadgets averse et ça encourage les actions coordonnées pour exploiter la fenêtre de temps laquelle le gadget est désactivé.

Tu peux toujours tirer sur les gadget mal placés, ca permet à Valkyrie d'être toujours viable (car avec ton idée trop facile à contrer) et ça permet par exemple de désactiver un Jager derrière un mur pour balancer une grenade.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Oui c'est clairement trop. Hier il nous reste 30 sec au timer, je rentre, une lesion + une Ela. Je retire la lesion ouvre le mur, me prend une seconde lesion...je meurs...


Ca ne change pas de quand tu jouais contre Echo + Smoke. Tu dois juste accélérer ton planning pour attaquer le site pendant les 60 dernières secondes au lieu des 30.

----------


## Shep1

> Et pourquoi pas un genre de pistolet subsonic ou une connerie du genre que tu dois charger (2 secondes) afin de tirer un cône d'onde qui désactive momentanément, environ 5s, le dispositif. Ca t'obliges à rester immobile pendant une courte période, ça ne détruit pas les gadgets averse et ça encourage les actions coordonnées pour exploiter la fenêtre de temps laquelle le gadget est désactivé.
> 
> Tu peux toujours tirer sur les gadget mal placés, ca permet à Valkyrie d'être toujours viable (car avec ton idée trop facile à contrer) et ça permet par exemple de désactiver un Jager derrière un mur pour balancer une grenade.


Oui pour la désactivation plutôt que la destruction, 5 secondes c'est short, mais bon, c'est du pinaillage. Par contre, moi j'attacherais le gadget sur l'arme principale comme le capteur cardiaque de CDMW2 afin qu'elle puisse profiter de sa rapidité d’exécution tout en ayant son arme principale pour faire le frag. Aussi, la "pulsation" devrait venir du gadget pas d'un autre truc/pistolet car cela l’empêcherais de rusher directement, juste après avoir désactivé le gadget du défenseur et de profiter des quelques secondes d'effet de surprise que cela pourrait créer.

Tout ça, ils devraient y avoir pensé depuis longtemps, j'espère voir arriver quelque chose dans ce sens pour IQ bientôt, parce que la en l'état, c'est cool, tu repères les pièges, mais vu que tu ne peux rien faire, bah ça sert pas à grand chose...

----------


## Redlight

Bah faut jouer avec un Tatcher en plus. Mais bon si tu connais les spots habituels Tatcher est souvent suffisant.

----------


## Shep1

> Bah faut jouer avec un Tatcher en plus. Mais bon si tu connais les spots habituels Tatcher est souvent suffisant.


Thatcher n'a que 3 grenades, vu le nombre de mines en tout genre, c'est chaud de ne compter QUE sur lui. Et Twitch peut faire le boulot, mais c'est quand même plus tendu, les drones ne sont pas des moyens super efficaces non plus.

Je pense sincérement que ça ferais du bien aux attaquants, à l'équilibre du jeu et surtout à IQ qui a des armes cool est une frag. Elle serais au même niveau que la majorité des autres opérateurs, je pense.
D'ailleurs, en parlant de frag, je trouve qu'on en a pas assez en attaque... J'espère voir arriver une quatrième frag sur un des prochains attaquants.

----------


## Frypolar

Et ça commence à faire beaucoup d’opérateurs quasi-indispensables.

----------


## Redlight

4 frag en attaque je trouve ça largement suffisant. Surtout que tu peux en avoir 6 ! J'ai pas envie de revivre la meta avec des grenades dans tous les sens, lorsque thermite en avait.

Après Ela est OP à cause de son gun, ses mines ne sont pas "game-changing". Un petit nerf sur son flingue qui est largement au dessus de ceux des autres défenseurs la rendrait moins indispensable. Et Lesion ne fait pas si mal, tu peux parfaitement t’accommoder de 2 ticks il suffit de ne pas paniquer.

Je pense que beaucoup de monde tique parce que ça fait beaucoup de changement d'un coup. Et comme les attaquants ont récupérer un opérateur qui ne change pas la meta d'attaque, bah les défenseurs savent parfaitement la contrer et peuvent utiliser de nouveaux gadgets. Il faut un peu de temps pour que l'on s'y habitue. Rappeler vous Frost à sa sortie c'était monstrueux.

Bon par contre ça serait bien qu'ils arrêtent de sortir des opérateur avec un guns pétés pour le nerfer quelques semaines plus tard :

- Frost
- BB
- Valkyrie
- Capitao
- Jackal

----------


## Shep1

> Et ça commence à faire beaucoup d’opérateurs quasi-indispensables.


Si tu les rends tous indispensables, les choix que tu fais lors de la sélection n'en sont que plus marquants. Dans la méta actuelle, deviner ce que l'équipe adverse va prendre comme poitn et comment elle va le défendre est primordiale, avoir des personnages qui sont plus marqué par leur gadget est pour moi, une bonne chose. Après tout, leur gadget personnel, c'est censé être la crème de la crème.

Et certains opérateurs ont des fonctions clairement similaires. Le plus flagrant pour moi c'est Ying (la nouvelle) et Capitao. Ils font grosso modo la même chose, pas avec le même gadget. Leur rôle : prendre un point d'attaque, avec des smokes pour couvrir les rotates ennemies, et un gadget pour déloger affaiblir la défense présente sur le site.

----------


## Frypolar

> Si tu les rends tous indispensables, les choix que tu fais lors de la sélection n'en sont que plus marquants.


S’ils sont vraiment indispensables ta partie s’arrête à l’écran de sélection des persos, c’est naze. Que chacun ait des forces et des faiblesses c’est bien. Jusqu’à présent, deviner ce que va faire l’autre équipe te permet d’avoir un avantage et seulement un avantage. Il ne faut pas que ça aille au-delà. T’as 3 minutes d’assaut et 20 secondes pour composer l’équipe. Si l’issue du round est déterminée par ces 20 secondes plutôt que par les 3 minutes de gameplay tu fais un chifoumi avancé, pas un FPS  ::P:

----------


## Krogort

Du coup blitz il va pouvoir sprinter en gardant son bouclier levé ?
Drôle d'idée mais ça peut valoir le coup. Ça le rendra vraiment différent de montagne dans le style de jeu.

----------


## Redlight

Perso c'est la modif qui me fait le plus peur. Il peut vraiment devenir OP.

----------


## ElviejoDragon

> Ca ne change pas de quand tu jouais contre Echo + Smoke. Tu dois juste accélérer ton planning pour attaquer le site pendant les 60 dernières secondes au lieu des 30.


Bah donc ça change  ::): 
T'as moins de temps pour faire la même chose.

----------


## Frypolar

> Perso c'est la modif qui me fait le plus peur. Il peut vraiment devenir OP.


Pareil. Après quand il sprint tu peux lui tirer dans les pieds mais bon. Le problème de Blitz c’est surtout qu’il peut se prendre des headshots sans raison. Ça arrive beaucoup moins avec les modifications de hitbox. En 1v1, même maintenant, c’est pas toujours évident de le gérer. S’il vient trop près tu peux abuser de la latence pour sprinter dans son dos et lui donner un coup en mêlée mais c’est assez situationel. Si le mec en face joue bien la distance c’est vite compliqué à gérer et contrairement à Montagne il peut viser sans émettre de bruit donc tu ne peux pas l’ignorer de la même façon.

----------


## Redlight

> Bah donc ça change 
> T'as moins de temps pour faire la même chose.


Bah non ça existait déjà dans la meta. A partir du moment où l'adversaire jouait Echo + Smoke tu devait prendre 1 min pour attaquer. Avec Lesion et Ela c'est pareil

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pareil. Après quand il sprint tu peux lui tirer dans les pieds mais bon. Le problème de Blitz c’est surtout qu’il peut se prendre des headshots sans raison. Ça arrive beaucoup moins avec les modifications de hitbox. En 1v1, même maintenant, c’est pas toujours évident de le gérer. S’il vient trop près tu peux abuser de la latence pour sprinter dans son dos et lui donner un coup en mêlée mais c’est assez situationel. Si le mec en face joue bien la distance c’est vite compliqué à gérer et contrairement à Montagne il peut viser sans émettre de bruit donc tu ne peux pas l’ignorer de la même façon.


Le soucis c'est qu'avant que tu puisses lui mettre un coup de mélée tu seras flashé 3 fois et il sera entrain de te teabag tranquillement.

----------


## Frypolar

> Le soucis c'est qu'avant que tu puisses lui mettre un coup de mélée tu seras flashé 3 fois et il sera entrain de te teabag tranquillement.


Pas si tu l’attends à un coin. C’est pour ça que j’ai dit "situationnel"  ::P:

----------


## Thom Reznor

Carrément, 3mns, c'est trop juste en classé. 3mn20 / 3mns30 serait désormais plus adapté. 
Hier par exemple, à 5 on gagnait toutes nos défenses facilement...les attaques en revanche, pas moyen, ou in extremis

----------


## MAIVLY

Je viens d'apprendre qu' Ubi a modifié le recul des armes dans le TTS ; ils ont des paterns prévisibles.
N'ayant jamais joué à CS, c'est grave ou pas ?

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Je viens d'apprendre qu' Ubi a modifié le recul des armes dans le TTS ; ils ont des paterns prévisibles.
> N'ayant jamais joué à CS, c'est grave ou pas ?


J'imagine que les gens ayant le plus de temps à investir vont exploser tout les autres car ils connaitrons les patterns et compenserons ça pour avoir quasiment aucun recul.
Et pour ceux qui auront le moins de temps a investir ça va finir a se ruer sur son main et a ne jouer que lui car on ne connait que le recoil pattern de son arme.
L'écart entre ceux qui aiment bien et le reste va encore plus se creuser. Gagner ses 1v1 va reposer plus sur le skill maintenant.

----------


## Shep1

> S’ils sont vraiment indispensables ta partie s’arrête à l’écran de sélection des persos, c’est naze. Que chacun ait des forces et des faiblesses c’est bien. Jusqu’à présent, deviner ce que va faire l’autre équipe te permet d’avoir un avantage et seulement un avantage. Il ne faut pas que ça aille au-delà. T’as 3 minutes d’assaut et 20 secondes pour composer l’équipe. Si l’issue du round est déterminée par ces 20 secondes plutôt que par les 3 minutes de gameplay tu fais un chifoumi avancé, pas un FPS


Tu grossis trop le trait, j'aurais du mettre des guillemets à "indispensable"...
Mais, on est quand même d'accord que certains personnages ont un impact plus grand que d'autres sur la strat que tu va avoir... Mettre un buff à IQ comme on l'a décrit, je ne pense pas que ça va renversé l'équilibre du jeu...
Et je pense aussi qu'on loin de sceller le sort de l'attaque quand tu as pris un pool de personnage mal adapté. Le level design des cartes permet de passer à différents endroit selon qui tu puisse breacher ou pas.

----------


## MrBishop

go supprimer Ela et Lesion

IL FAUT MILITER  :Cell:

----------


## Shep1

> go supprimer Ela et Lesion
> 
> IL FAUT MILITER


T'as raison Bibi.


ON LACHE RINE  :Vibre:

----------


## MrBishop

:Vibre:

----------


## ElviejoDragon

Ouais y a pas à chier le Beaulo il déboîte. 


Je sais même pas comment c'est humainement possible à ce stade O_o

----------


## Haelnak

> Ça se plaint pas mal des nouveaux recoil apparement. Trop casual au nombre de 5 au total *ce qui va rendre l'aim encore plus dominante.*


Enfin !

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Envoyé par RedLight
> 
> 
> Ça se plaint pas mal des nouveaux recoil apparement. Trop casual au nombre de 5 au total *ce qui va rendre l'aim encore plus dominante.*
> 
> 
> Enfin !


Ouais sauf qu'à la base c'est pas un twitch FPS, mais plutôt un fps tactique.
Je comprends le désarroi de certains.
Si on voulait jouer à CS, on jouerai à CS. Et on aurait en prime de bons serveurs, et des bugfixes efficaces et rapides (je crois).

Et sinon le prochain achat de Bishop :

----------


## Frypolar

> Ouais sauf qu'à la base c'est pas un twitch FPS, mais plutôt un fps tactique.


C’est censé être comme ça depuis le tout début. Ubisoft a fait une partie de sa promo sur ce mécanisme. Chaque arme a, normalement, un pattern fixe. Ou alors je suis en train de rêver mais je me rappelle très bien de la vidéo de promo sur le sujet.

----------


## Haelnak

> Ouais sauf qu'à la base c'est pas un twitch FPS, mais plutôt un fps tactique.
> Je comprends le désarroi de certains.
> Si on voulait jouer à CS, on jouerai à CS. Et on aurait en prime de bons serveurs, et des bugfixes efficaces et rapides (je crois).
> 
> Et sinon le prochain achat de Bishop :
> 
> https://i.redd.it/cndevbqpb0nz.jpg


Supprimer une part de l'aléatoire, ce n'est pas transformer R6 en CS, faut pas abuser.

----------


## Bathory

Sauf que vu la gueule de certains reculs (genre ceux en zig zag) c'est proche de l'impossible à maitriser.

----------


## Redlight

> C’est censé être comme ça depuis le tout début. Ubisoft a fait une partie de sa promo sur ce mécanisme. Chaque arme a, normalement, un pattern fixe. Ou alors je suis en train de rêver mais je me rappelle très bien de la vidéo de promo sur le sujet.


Il me semble que c'est le cas pour le moment. Pattern fixe avec un chouilla d'aléatoire.

Un aperçu des nouveau recoil : https://imgur.com/a/7hhIc (c'est peut être amené à changer).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Sauf que vu la gueule de certains reculs (genre ceux en zig zag) c'est proche de l'impossible à maitriser.


Perso ça me semble super simple à maitriser, il faut juste un peu s'habituer et ça va aller tout seul à mon avis.

Par contre j'ai peur que l'on se bouffe du bon vieux script bien dégueulasse.

----------


## Redlight



----------


## Redlight

Je viens de tester rapidos les nouveaux pattern et et le feeling est très meh :/

Bon ca chamboule énormément nos habitures et ils faut désapprendre ce que l'on a appris soit. Mais ça fait très artificiel, ça donne une sensation très étrange au tir. Comme ci en plus de subir le recul notre opérateur bougeait sciemment son arme dans différente direction.

Je sais vraiment pas pourquoi ils veulent changer ça, j'aimais bien les patterns actuels ça rendait naturel comme si notre opérateur avait un peu du mal à maîtrise son arme.


edit : 

La justification : https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/f...m:153-76770-32

Donc en gros ils étaient incapable de réparer leur système donc ils ont tous foutu à la poubelle pour le nouveau système.

----------


## Krogort

> C’est censé être comme ça depuis le tout début. Ubisoft a fait une partie de sa promo sur ce mécanisme. Chaque arme a, normalement, un pattern fixe. Ou alors je suis en train de rêver mais je me rappelle très bien de la vidéo de promo sur le sujet.


C'est cette vidéo


Un mix de random et prédéfini, a part quelques pro sur leurs chaise racing fluo personne ne s'en plaignait.

----------


## madonno

T'inquiètes red,  t'es pas le seul a avoir des problèmes de synchronisation....

----------


## Redlight

> C'est cette vidéo
> 
> 
> Un mix de random et prédéfini, a part quelques pro sur leurs chaise racing fluo personne ne s'en plaignait.


Si apparemment ça engendrait des problèmes sur toutes les armes mais surtout sur le L85A2 qui était flagrant.

----------


## Frypolar

> C'est cette vidéo
> 
> 
> Un mix de random et prédéfini, a part quelques pro sur leurs chaise racing fluo personne ne s'en plaignait.


Je l’ai pas regardé à nouveau mais de mémoire c’était de l’aléatoire en tir à la hanche et prédéfini quand on épaule (donc aucune part d’aléatoire).

- - - Updated - - -

Et bien sûr, sur le TTS ils ont viré le Terro Hunt et les parties personnalisées. Ce serait trop bien pour tester  ::happy2::

----------


## Redlight

> Je l’ai pas regardé à nouveau mais de mémoire c’était de l’aléatoire en tir à la hanche et prédéfini quand on épaule (donc aucune part d’aléatoire).
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Et bien sûr, sur le TTS ils ont viré le Terro Hunt et les parties personnalisées. Ce serait trop bien pour tester


Bah oui ! Il faut que ça soit bien chiant pour bien que l'on galère et que leur TTS ne servent à rien  ::XD:: 

edit : tu peux faire une partie perso mais faut être en mode hors ligne. Grosse logique  :;):

----------


## Wedgge

> go supprimer Ela et Lesion
> 
> IL FAUT MILITER


Tout de suite les grands mots, disons qu'un nerf serait le bienvenu. En l'état c'est vrai que le combo des deux avec smoke et echo rend les ranked un peu compliquées pour les attaquants, surtout en otage ou Secur zone.

edit : Je suis plus un caneton  ::cry:: .

----------


## n0ra

> We do not want to overwhelm the players with an insane amount of recoil patterns to learn, so he have divided them into families. Each family will all have the same kind of pattern, while having small differences to make sure they still feel different from one another.
> The weapons have been divided as such:
> 
> AUG A2, Type-89, F2, C7E, AR33, G36C, L85A2, 556xi, PARA-308
> 552 commando, AK-12, C8SFW, 416-C, R4C
> G8A1, M249, 6P41, T-95 LSW, PDW9, P90, Scorpion EVO 3 A1
> MP5k, MP5, FMG-9, T-5, MP5SD, MPX, 9x19VSN, MP7
> MK17 CQB
> SMG-11, Bearing 9, Vector .45 ACP
> ...

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> We do not want to overwhelm the players with an insane amount of recoil patterns to learn, so he have divided them into families. Each family will all have the same kind of pattern, while having small differences to make sure they still feel different from one another.
> The weapons have been divided as such:
> 
> AUG A2, Type-89, F2, C7E, AR33, G36C, L85A2, 556xi, PARA-308
> 552 commando, AK-12, C8SFW, 416-C, R4C
> G8A1, M249, 6P41, T-95 LSW, PDW9, P90, Scorpion EVO 3 A1
> MP5k, MP5, FMG-9, T-5, MP5SD, MPX, 9x19VSN, MP7
> MK17 CQB
> SMG-11, Bearing 9, Vector .45 ACP
> ...


Faut il comprendre que le vector aura le même recul que le smg-11?
Que le f2 aura le même que l'AR33?
Que le c8 le meme que le 416C et le R4C?

----------


## Redlight

> Faut il comprendre que le vector aura le même recul que le smg-11?
> Que le f2 aura le même que l'AR33?
> Que le c8 le meme que le 416C et le R4C?


Grosso modo avec de petites variante.

Le recul du MK17 c'est 3 balles et tu regardes déjà les étoiles  ::XD::

----------


## n0ra



----------


## Voodoonice

https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/f...m:153-76770-32

----------


## Redlight

> https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/f...m:153-76770-32





> 





> Je viens de tester rapidos les nouveaux pattern et et le feeling est très meh :/
> 
> Bon ca chamboule énormément nos habitures et ils faut désapprendre ce que l'on a appris soit. Mais ça fait très artificiel, ça donne une sensation très étrange au tir. Comme ci en plus de subir le recul notre opérateur bougeait sciemment son arme dans différente direction.
> 
> Je sais vraiment pas pourquoi ils veulent changer ça, j'aimais bien les patterns actuels ça rendait naturel comme si notre opérateur avait un peu du mal à maîtrise son arme.
> 
> 
> edit :
> 
> ...


- - - Mise à jour - - -

A noter qu'il y a également le changement de recul des pistolets qui sont beaucoup plus agréable à utilisés ainsi qu'apparemment un changement dans l'animation de vault (qui ralentit énormément maintenant) surement pour éviter les derniers bugs que l'on a eut. Ainsi que selon Pengu un ralentissement dans la vitesse d'ADS je n'ai pas fait trop attention sur ce dernier point.

----------


## Frypolar

Je suppose que la mire des pistolets est toujours pourrie ?

----------


## Redlight

> Je suppose que la mire des pistolets est toujours pourrie ?


La mire n'a pas changer mais le recul est purement horizontale (vers soi) du coup la visibilité est excellente pendant que tu tires.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> 


Toute une vidéo de 2 minutes pour expliquer qu'il peut simplement sprinter tout en gardant son bouclier levé  ::rolleyes::

----------


## n0ra

> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> A noter qu'il y a également le changement de recul des pistolets qui sont beaucoup plus agréable à utilisés ainsi qu'apparemment un changement dans l'animation de vault (qui ralentit énormément maintenant) surement pour éviter les derniers bugs que l'on a eut. Ainsi que selon Pengu un ralentissement dans la vitesse d'ADS je n'ai pas fait trop attention sur ce dernier point.


Effet placebo non ? les pistolets n'ont subi aucun changement vu qu'ils n'ont pas terminé de travailler dessus.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Toute une vidéo de 2 minutes pour expliquer qu'il peut simplement sprinter tout en gardant son bouclier levé


C'est ça  :^_^:

----------


## Redlight

> Effet placebo non ? les pistolets n'ont subi aucun changement vu qu'ils n'ont pas terminé de travailler dessus.


Pas du tout, c'est vraiment beaucoup mieux :

https://gfycat.com/blackandwhiteoffensivebrant

----------


## Frypolar

En effet ! Maintenant il faudrait modifier les mires pour qu’on ne soit plus obligé de cacher sa cible...

----------


## Redlight

Les pings était très bon sur les serveur test, environ 20 pour ma part, à la place des 40 habituel.

----------


## n0ra

> Les pings était très bon sur les serveur test, environ 20 pour ma part, à la place des 40 habituel.


J'ai eu les mêmes retours, des joueurs qui avaient 80 de ping habituellement ont maintenant des pings aux alentours de 40/50.

----------


## Frypolar

Ils ont peut-être arrêter de compter le temps de calcul dans le "ping", ce qui n’avait pas de sens pour un ping.

----------


## Redlight

> Ils ont peut-être arrêter de compter le temps de calcul dans le "ping", ce qui n’avait pas de sens pour un ping.


C'est aussi ma supposition. Et ils espèrent un effet placebo genre "Regardez nos nouveaux serveurs !"

----------


## n0ra



----------


## Redlight

Je trouve les pro assez ennuyeux avec leur retour. Ils voient tout par le spectre de la compétition, il représente à peine 0.1% de la population de ce jeu et souhaite que l'on ne jure que par eux. Ils dénigrent reddit sans arrêt. Mais ils oublient que ce jeu est joué par des gens qui ne participe pas à la PL.

A les écouter on va finir par se retrouver avec un NS2, élitiste au possible et désert.

Après je ne dis pas que le changement du recul est bien ou mal, pour le moment il est bizarre je trouve et ça va demander du temps pour s'y habituer et établir un jugement. Mais typiquement la réflexion de Pengu en mode : on devrait laisser les opérateurs mort (aka ceux très peu jouer) et ne plus s'en préocuper. Je trouve ça tellement réducteur.

----------


## Frypolar

C’est aussi pour ça que je suis pas fan d’avoir plein d’opérateurs indispensables. En compétitif à haut niveau ça pourrait être intéressant mais dans les parties publiques, donc l’immense majorité des cas, ce sera juste chiant.

----------


## Styxounet

> Gagner ses 1v1 va reposer plus sur le skill maintenant.


 ::O:  Merde.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Envoyé par EyeLaughThugAim
> 
> Gagner ses 1v1 va reposer plus sur le skill maintenant.
> 
> 
>  Merde.


Ouais on est mal.

Je viens de tester le TTS, en effet le recoil ça change pas mal. Ils ont mis es schémas tellement réguliers que ça en est trop facile à gérer...

----------


## Voodoonice

> Je trouve les pro assez ennuyeux avec leur retour. Ils voient tout par le spectre de la compétition, il représente à peine 0.1% de la population de ce jeu et souhaite que l'on ne jure que par eux. Ils dénigrent reddit sans arrêt. Mais ils oublient que ce jeu est joué par des gens qui ne participe pas à la PL.
> 
> A les écouter on va finir par se retrouver avec un NS2, élitiste au possible et désert.


+1, ils nous cassent les couilles avec leur pro league et compagnie  ::rolleyes::

----------


## AgentDerf

Je trouve quand même que les nouveaux gadget son assez mal équilibré.

Les grenades de ELA je trouve que le stunt est pas assez puissant.

Si tu regardes cette vidéo vers 40sec (bon il est pas mauvais) :




Il est stunt, mais s'enfou et continue de tirer et de buter.

Et certain opérateur historique on toujours un nombre de gadget super faible je trouve.
Jagger par exemple, que 3 anti-grenades?
Tatcher qui a que 3 IEM.
Pendant que Lesion il a 7 grenades! (même si c'est étalé dans le temps).

Ok ils vont rajouter des gadgets à Kapkan, mais je pense que d'autre opérateur aurai bien besoin d'un petit boost aussi.

----------


## Redlight

> Je trouve quand même que les nouveaux gadget son assez mal équilibré.
> 
> Les grenades de ELA je trouve que le stunt est pas assez puissant.
> 
> Si tu regardes cette vidéo vers 40sec (bon il est pas mauvais) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oulah Ela est déjà assez pété comme ça. Son gun est juste incroyable et son gadget est très bien comme il est. Pour infos il réduit la sensi de ta souris énormément ce qui rend difficile la visée.

Jager est déjà assez génant comme ça, il peut bouffer jusqu'à 6 projectils et c'est déjà beaucoup, dans l'optique de tuer quelqu'un avec une grenade, de manière conventionnel tu as besoin d'un coéquipier qui utilise les 2/3 de son stuff (flash ou fumi) pour user 1 ADS.

Tatcher a déjà été nerf et c'est très bien comme ça. Avant le rayon d'action des boulettes était complètement OP. Mine de rien c'est un opérateur hyper utile surtout dans cette meta.

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> Merde.


Pareil. Si faut compter sur son skill....je suis dans le caca.  :Emo:  :Emo:

----------


## ElviejoDragon

De toute façon c'est comme d'hab, ils sortent des nouveaux opérateurs pétés nettement au-dessus du lot, qu'ils nerferont une fois la hype passée (et que tout le monde aura claqué sa thune).
Depuis qu'il est sorti le bouclier de Blackbeard a vu sa résistance divisée par 10...  ::rolleyes::  au début tout le monde le jouait maintenant on ne le voit quasiment plus (ça + le fait qu'il soit encore plus lent qu'au début).

----------


## AgentDerf

Justement avec les nouveaux opérateurs Tatcher devrait avoir un peu plus de grenade IEM.

Et même si c'est plus ou moins justifié par le fait que les mines de Lesion sont invisible, je trouve quand même un net avantage d'avoir les marqueurs de mines qui sont autant de détecteur d'approche si tu les répartis bien autour de l'objectif.
Il ne devrait être visible que par Lesion, ou que quand il regarde en direct, mais pas à travers les murs et toute la map.
Ou alors faut faire la même avec Kapkan, Frost et compagnie.

----------


## Redlight

Oui c'est leur politique habituelle malheureusement.

----------


## Mixadonf

> Gagner ses 1v1 va reposer plus sur le skill maintenant.


contre l’otage facile  ::ninja::

----------


## Bathory

Je trouve vraiment pas que le gadget de Jäger est naze, au contraire, le mec a de quoi empêcher 9 grenades en tout c'est énorme.

----------


## ElviejoDragon

Qué 9 grenades ? 
6 grenades tu veux dire ? Ce qui est déjà pas mal (sachant que ça attrape aussi les grenades de Fuze et les candelas de Ying)

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Qué 9 grenades ? 
> 6 grenades tu veux dire ? Ce qui est déjà pas mal (sachant que ça attrape aussi les grenades de Fuze et les candelas de Ying)


Et avec les pellets d'hibana tu peux clear les ADS en une seule charge.

----------


## Bathory

Eh oui pendant une seconde j'avais en tête que c'était 3 projectiles par ads mais non, m'enfin ça reste solide à mon goût.

----------


## Clear_strelok

Bon, c'est de la merde. Le jeu est toujours aussi bien, il y a eu des améliorations bienvenues mais les problèmes n'ont pas été résolus (j'ai pourtant arrêté pendant toute la durée de l'operation Health justement parce que c'était supposé assainir le jeu) et le niveau de toxicité des joueurs explose tous les records. J'ai jamais vu autant de ragequits en si peu de temps, parfois au premier round, et redescendre tout en bas du rang or puis carrément repasser en argent après CINQ matchs classés d'affilé où les mecs étaient soit en train de passer le match à s'insulter, soit se cassaient au beau milieu, c'est une expérience que je suis pas pressé de réitérer.

J'ai pas mal d'autres observations qui sont elles plutôt positives, mais avant il fallait que ça sorte, parce que en l'état le jeu est devenu pratiquement injouable. A la limite en casual je peux faire avec le fait que c'est maintenant l'exception de pouvoir faire un match complet au lieu de me retrouver largué dans une partie en train d'être perdue dès que je clique sur matchmaking, mais en classé il n'y a aucun remplacement possible et les maigres pénalités imposées par Ubisoft ne font de toute évidence plus rien pour dissuader les autres joueurs de te laisser dans la merde. J'ai pas l'impression que mon expérience soit isolée non plus après avoir posé la question à des rangs platine entre deux rounds/matchs.

----------


## MAIVLY

> Bon, c'est de la merde. Le jeu est toujours aussi bien, il y a eu des améliorations bienvenues mais les problèmes n'ont pas été résolus (j'ai pourtant arrêté pendant toute la durée de l'operation Health justement parce que c'était supposé assainir le jeu) et le niveau de toxicité des joueurs explose tous les records. J'ai jamais vu autant de ragequits en si peu de temps, parfois au premier round, et redescendre tout en bas du rang or puis carrément repasser en argent après CINQ matchs classés d'affilé où les mecs étaient soit en train de passer le match à s'insulter, soit se cassaient au beau milieu, c'est une expérience que je suis pas pressé de réitérer.
> 
> J'ai pas mal d'autres observations qui sont elles plutôt positives, mais avant il fallait que ça sorte, parce que en l'état le jeu est devenu pratiquement injouable. A la limite en casual je peux faire avec le fait que c'est maintenant l'exception de pouvoir faire un match complet au lieu de me retrouver largué dans une partie en train d'être perdue dès que je clique sur matchmaking, mais en classé il n'y a aucun remplacement possible et les maigres pénalités imposées par Ubisoft ne font de toute évidence plus rien pour dissuader les autres joueurs de te laisser dans la merde. J'ai pas l'impression que mon expérience soit isolée non plus après avoir posé la question à des rangs platine entre deux rounds/matchs.


Une solution : Viens jouer avec des canards  :;): 
(Et optionellement désactive le chat)

----------


## ElviejoDragon

Cool ton avatar Manly y en a d'autres des comme ça ?

----------


## MrBishop

Encore tomber sur 4 mecs en ranked : 2 avec 200+ ping et les 2 autres avec 150 de ping en moyenne. On l'a gagner 5-3. Heureusement que j'ai pas de replay parce que j'ai mis au moins 3 têtes à Doc à un round, t'as l'impression que les balles passent à travers, c'est juste impressionnant... Pendant que j'étais en train de tirer, j'étais en mode "Mais attends, les traçantes vont bien sur sa tête là ? °°"
Il faut le vivre pour s'en rendre compte je pense. Pareil à un autre round avec Mute où je le vois pas peak sur mon écran puis il fait 30 de dégâts avec son arme, j'en fais 46 avec Thermite, tout les balles sont dans le buffet mais je meurs en premier avec 100hp. Allez savoir pourquoi...  ::huh:: 
Comme je dis, t'as beau être de bonne foi, dire que c'est de ta faute et que c'est un soucis d'aim. Mais là... Obligé de voir la réalité en face.  :ouaiouai: 

Je me suis contenter d'un bon gros "get the f*ck out with your ping". Rageux français ou pas, je m'en fous, trop de ping abuser dans ce jeu. On a vraiment pas besoin de ça en ce moment, si on doit gérer les lags compensateurs d'en face et tout ces putains de gadget invisible, autant jouer à Dofus

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Encore tomber sur 4 mecs en ranked : 2 avec 200+ ping et les 2 autres avec 150 de ping en moyenne. On l'a gagner 5-3. Heureusement que j'ai pas de replay parce que j'ai mis au moins 3 têtes à Doc à un round, t'as l'impression que les balles passent à travers, c'est juste impressionnant... Pendant que j'étais en train de tirer, j'étais en mode "Mais attends, les traçantes vont bien sur sa tête là ? °°"
> Il faut le vivre pour s'en rendre compte je pense. Pareil à un autre round avec Mute où je le vois pas peak sur mon écran puis il fait 30 de dégâts avec son arme, j'en fais 46 avec Thermite, tout les balles sont dans le buffet mais je meurs en premier avec 100hp. Allez savoir pourquoi... 
> Comme je dis, t'as beau être de bonne foi, dire que c'est de ta faute et que c'est un soucis d'aim. Mais là... Obligé de voir la réalité en face. 
> 
> Je me suis contenter d'un bon gros "get the f*ck out with your ping". Rageux français ou pas, je m'en fous, trop de ping abuser dans ce jeu. On a vraiment pas besoin de ça en ce moment, si on doit gérer les lags compensateurs d'en face et tout ces putains de gadget invisible, autant jouer à Dofus


Ouais j'ai bien transpiré ce soir. Les pings, on y revient toujours, t'avais en effet un type clean à 80, le reste c'était 200+ et un à 150. Premier ranked de la saison, j'avais peur. Et puis la chatte de l'espace en 2v2 où t'as le mute qui spray à l'arrache dans le vide et fait deux wallbangs HS à l'autre bout de la map. Pour vous replacer le truc c'etait sur border, il était dans office, et il spray par la porte en direction de CCTV/break room, il HS aruskan et moi. Aruskan était break room derrière un mur, et moi CCTV vers les écrans.

Sinon concernant les parties déjà lancées et du coup les leaves, lors de ces dix derniers jours, j'étais sur NEU à la place de WEU, et bah c'était pas pareil, beaucoup moi de leave et du coup beaucoup moins de parties rejointes au milieu, c'était genre 7/10 de parties toutes fraiches, voir plus.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Le problème c'est que j'ai pas l'impression qu'ubi veuille faire quoi que ce soit contre ça.
Forcément, quand t'es plus gros youtubeurs en abusent pour sortir les vidéos quotidiennes, tu vas pas leur enlever ça.
C'est pour moi le point le plus négatif du jeu. Les glitches et bugs je les croise pas tant que ça en parties.
Par contre les ping abuse quand tu vas en ranked c'est la base (mais évidemment, rarement dans ma team  :tired: ).
Et à chaque fois les 2/3 mecs qui sont à 150 ou plus trustent les premières places du classement

----------


## MAIVLY

> Cool ton avatar Manly y en a d'autres des comme ça ?


Aucune idée, je suis tombé dessus par hazard sur DeviantArt je crois

----------


## Voodoonice

Portant ça n'a pas l'air compliqué de restreindre les joueurs UE sur les serveurs UE et les joueurs US sur les serveurs US.....

----------


## Mixadonf

> Aucune idée, je suis tombé dessus par hazard sur DeviantArt je crois


wai sympa moi j'ai trouvé ceux la:
https://img14.deviantart.net/52f8/i/...os-dbkihx3.jpg
https://orig00.deviantart.net/a544/f...rt-dbltjce.png
sinon la y'en a plein https://www.google.fr/search?q=Devia...&bih=930&dpr=1

----------


## Redlight

> Portant ça n'a pas l'air compliqué de restreindre les joueurs UE sur les serveurs UE et les joueurs US sur les serveurs US.....



Au début c'était comme ça, mais comme ils n'étaient pas assez compétent pour détecter le bon datacenter parfois tu te retrouvais en chine. Ils l'ont donc rendu paramétrable.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim



----------


## Redlight

Ca va être fun !

----------


## Wedgge

L'*aim* sera primordial et déterminant qu'ils disaient.

----------


## MrBishop

Les nouveaux Cuivres qui vont pouvoir devenir Diamant.. :




#WedggeTMTC
#LesPhoquesLesVrais
#ripRainbow2015-2017
#PlusBesoinDeReglerSaSourisAvecCeMacro
#OnlyGodCanJudgeMe

----------


## Mixadonf

comment on fait une partie personnalisé pour que personne puisse rejoindre svp??

----------


## MAIVLY

Tu clique sur la partie que tu viens de créer (avant de la rejoindre)
Confidentialité = Invités uniquements

----------


## Frypolar

> 


Par contre c’est le truc que FairFight est censé remarquer vu que tu contrôleras toujours le recul de la même façon.

----------


## Mixadonf

> Tu clique sur la partie que tu viens de créer (avant de la rejoindre)
> Confidentialité = Invités uniquements


merci

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Par contre c’est le truc que FairFight est censé remarquer vu que tu contrôleras toujours le recul de la même façon.


Boaf, il y a bien moyen d'ajouter dans ta macro un rand() ou un truc du genre, avec nouvelle seed à chaque lancement de jeu genre le timestamp de quand tu lances le jeu. T'as des souris avec scripts intégrés, du coup t'as même pas moyen de voir ce qui est installé sur le PC vu que t'as rien d'installé sur le PC, direct flashé sur la souris. ça va être du propre.

Edit 
Bravo bishop, quand tu smurf, change de pseudo au moins :
https://gfycat.com/nimbleunawareinganue

----------


## n0ra

Recoil system news

----------


## n0ra

Et pour demain, maintenance pour TENTATIVE de fix sur les collisions : https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...fix_patch_311/

J'aime beaucoup le "tentative"

----------


## n0ra

eRa qui revient sur la scène pro.

----------


## MrBishop

notre quotidien, les vrais savent :

https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...i_couldnt_see/

https://gfycat.com/TastyFantasticHapuku

 :Tutut:

----------


## n0ra

Mais c'est bientôt que l'ont reçoit nos chibis ! le 3 octobre  :Bave:

----------


## MAIVLY

> Mais c'est bientôt que l'ont reçoit nos chibis ! le 3 octobre


 :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:

----------


## Frypolar

> notre quotidien, les vrais savent :
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...i_couldnt_see/
> 
> https://gfycat.com/TastyFantasticHapuku


C’est surtout un problème de positionnement. Bon, dans le premier c’est un peu limite mais dans le deuxième c’est flagrant. Explication : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5e8H...utu.be&t=2m28s

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> C’est surtout un problème de positionnement. Bon, dans le premier c’est un peu limite mais dans le deuxième c’est flagrant. Explication : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5e8H...utu.be&t=2m28s


Je te rejoins effectivement sur le deuxième.
Serenity avait d'ailleurs fait une vidéo la dessus (avant qu'ils ne fasse plus qu' exclusivement des vidéos de "let's go bois" )

----------


## Wedgge

D'après les retours du reddit la SMG-11, la MP7 de Bandit, le Vector et le Scar de BB seraient devenus complètement incontrôlables suite à l'implantation du nouveau système de recul (lequel remplace la seule chose qui fonctionne depuis day one sur le jeu), les canards qui ont fait un tour sur le TTS peuvent confirmer ?

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> D'après les retours du reddit la SMG-11, la MP7 de Bandit, le Vector et le Scar de BB seraient devenus complètement incontrôlables suite à l'implantation du nouveau système de recul (lequel remplace la seule chose qui fonctionne depuis day one sur le jeu), les canards qui ont fait un tour sur le TTS peuvent confirmer ?


Pas testé les micro SMG cités mais j'ai testé le MK17, il est facile à gérer, c'est juste que le recul a une très grand amplitude, mais il est simple, pas comme les cicatrices de Harry Potter. 
Mais concernant le point que tu soulèves en disant que c'était la seule chose qui fonctionnait, c'est pas totalement vrai. Les problème d'alignement, surtout visibles sur le L85A2, étaient dus à ce système.

----------


## Voodoonice

> Mais c'est bientôt que l'ont reçoit nos chibis ! le 3 octobre


 ::huh::

----------


## Krogort

Le matchmaking me pète les burnes graves, en casual solo j'arrete pas de me retrouver avec des plats et j'ai clairement pas le niveau, je sers a rien et je me fais pourrir partie après partie. Mais meme apres 10 parties en fond de classement ça me met pas avec des gens de mon niveau...

----------


## Bathory

J'ai souvent l'impression (et souvent vérifié) que j'suis avec des gens >50 alors qu'en face c'est du 100 minimum quand je soloQ c'est assez frustrant.

----------


## Voodoonice

C'est quoi l'histoire des chibis  le 3 octobre ?

----------


## n0ra

> C'est quoi l'histoire des chibis  le 3 octobre ?


http://store.ubi.com/fr/six-collecti...c.html#start=7

----------


## Voodoonice

à ok  :;):

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Trouvé sur reddit aujourd'hui : 


Je ne savais pas qu'il y avait eu une version jouable comme ça, je pensais que c’était juste des trailers full CGI. (ça commence vers 4m30)
C'est pas du tout balanced, mais des trucs sont vraiment sympa, genre exploser le sol où on veut. Si ça avait été un jeu solo, ou coop mais pas PvP, ça aurait pu être monstrueux ce genre de mécanique.

----------


## Frypolar

Et ils jouent au pad  ::cry::

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Et ils jouent au pad


Ouais ça par contre...
Ils se font du mal.

----------


## n0ra



----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> 


Pourquoi "2.0" ? C'est pas le même glitch depuis le début de la maj OP health et ses 'opti' du moteur de collision AKA "rubberbanding and glitches generator" ?

----------


## n0ra

> Pourquoi "2.0" ? C'est pas le même glitch depuis le début de la maj OP health et ses 'opti' du moteur de collision AKA "rubberbanding and glitches generator" ?


Il doit sûrement faire allusion au bug des cams de Val, entre autre.

----------


## ChaosNighT

Il doit faire allusion au fait que c'est un glitch qui est plutôt utilisé en défense d'habitude, c'est la première fois que j'le vois en attaque ^^

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Sinon "leak" sur l’icône de l’opérateur du GROM attaque sur ce lien :
https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/f...operators.aspx
et si c'est corrigé : 


Spoiler Alert! 



L’icône :

Dans le contexte :

----------


## Voodoonice

Ils se foutent pas de ma gueule sur les alpha pack  ::happy2::

----------


## Redlight

Alors qu'il est 18h au USA, serenity, Macie jay et godlynoob jouent pépère à 1h du mat sur les serveurs européen. Profitant de leur jolie ping entre 120 et 200.

Les abrutis

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Le classique.
Puis ils font des vidéos YT qui vont faire des milliers de vues. Les gens vont voir que jouer à 150+ de ping c'est trop cool et donc ils vont faire pareil. 
Et comme ils offrent à Ubi des milliers de vues pour R6, Ubi ne changera strictement rien à la restriction des ping en partie. 
Et bientôt on arrêtera de jouer parcequ'on en aura marre de se faire ouvrir par des mecs à 150+ de ping

----------


## Bathory

Mais c'est quoi le but de jouer sur des serveurs ou c'est la nuit (donc moins de monde s'en parler du ping) alors que chez toi c'est le prime time.

----------


## Redlight

Ils se sont fait défoncé 4-0 par du oneshooter et du Kanto  ::XD::  bien fait

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Chibis expédiés  :Vibre:

----------


## n0ra

> Chibis expédiés


Pareil  :Bave:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:

----------


## Frypolar

> Mais c'est quoi le but de jouer sur des serveurs ou c'est la nuit (donc moins de monde s'en parler du ping) alors que chez toi c'est le prime time.


Le ping élevé te donne un avantage quand tu as l’initiative. Par exemple si tu rentres dans une pièce en ayant un ping élevé, tu auras un peu plus de temps pour tuer un autre joueur. Par contre si tu joues statique tu es désavantagé. Note que ce n’est pas comme ça dans tous les jeux  ::happy2::

----------


## n0ra

Sondage officiel sur l'esport R6S https://ubisoft.ca1.qualtrics.com/jf...eXg6eCrovVAZY9

----------


## MAIVLY

> Chibis expédiés


HYPE  :Rock: 

Bizarrement, pour moi ils ont envoyé tachanka séparément... Est-il si populaire dans les commandes ???

----------


## mcgrill

:Vibre:

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> HYPE 
> 
> Bizarrement, pour moi ils ont envoyé tachanka séparément... Est-il si populaire dans les commandes ???


J’imagine, pour le meme. Si j'en avait commandé un ça aurait été chanka à coup sur.

----------


## Voodoonice

> Sondage officiel sur l'esport R6S https://ubisoft.ca1.qualtrics.com/jf...eXg6eCrovVAZY9


Ils sont au courant qu'il y a une majorité de joueur qui ne font pas esport  :tired:

----------


## Frypolar

> Ils sont au courant qu'il y a une majorité de joueur qui ne font pas esport


Ça s’adresse à ceux qui regardent  :;):

----------


## Wedgge

Bonne partie sur Avion à l'instant, glitch de Valky cam et l'icone des types ne s'affichait pas lorsqu'ils sortaient. Grosse game.

----------


## Redlight

Le match BeGenius vs Penta  ::love:: 

Shaiiko est vraiment au top  :Cigare:

----------


## Frypolar

Mais oui.

----------


## Bathory

> Le ping élevé te donne un avantage quand tu as l’initiative. Par exemple si tu rentres dans une pièce en ayant un ping élevé, tu auras un peu plus de temps pour tuer un autre joueur. Par contre si tu joues statique tu es désavantagé. Note que ce n’est pas comme ça dans tous les jeux


Je sais bien pour le ping abuse mais bon, ce que je comprends pas c'est en quoi c'est satisfaisant de toucher des mecs qui sont plus là. Alors oui c'est plus facile de faire des frags mais bon.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Plus de frags = plus de content = plus de vues = plus de YouTube money.
Les mecs c'est leur taff, il rentabilisent et optimisent donc. C'est répugnant, bas, jouer contre ça, quand c'est délibéré, c'est archi frustrant, mais on subit.

----------


## PaulPoy

> Mais c'est quoi le but de jouer sur des serveurs ou c'est la nuit (donc moins de monde s'en parler du ping) alors que chez toi c'est le prime time.


J'ai un pote qui vit aux US. L'autre jour il a créé l'équipe. Il était ~17h chez lui. Ça faisait des mois que je n'avais pas retouché au jeu. La plupart des joueurs avaient des pings un peu pourri, mais surtout le niveau en face était affligeant. Je me suis senti super balaise. Je pense qu'on jouait face à des enfants qui venaient de sortir de l'école ou des joueurs au pad (voire les 2). Sur les serveurs Eur à la même heure (~23h), je jouais pas plus de 30s par partie avant de me prendre une tête. Du coup peut être qu'ils viennent aussi chercher un peu + de challenge à ces heures là ? Ou alors ouais c'est vraiment pour pouvoir faire des montages vidéo pour se mettre en avant.

----------


## Redlight

> J'ai un pote qui vit aux US. L'autre jour il a créé l'équipe. Il était ~17h chez lui. Ça faisait des mois que je n'avais pas retouché au jeu. La plupart des joueurs avaient des pings un peu pourri, mais surtout le niveau en face était affligeant. Je me suis senti super balaise. Je pense qu'on jouait face à des enfants qui venaient de sortir de l'école ou des joueurs au pad (voire les 2). Sur les serveurs Eur à la même heure (~23h), je jouais pas plus de 30s par partie avant de me prendre une tête. Du coup peut être qu'ils viennent aussi chercher un peu + de challenge à ces heures là ? Ou alors ouais c'est vraiment pour pouvoir faire des montages vidéo pour se mettre en avant.


Non ils affrontent uniquement du high plat / diamant.

----------


## MrBishop

> Le match BeGenius vs Penta 
> 
> Shaiiko est vraiment au top


J'ai été étonner comment BeGenius a tenu tête au Penta ! Ils ont même mis une game à Penta, et sur les autres games, jamais de gros écart de score. Vraiment impressionné !

----------


## Redlight

Je les avait suivi en CL la saison précédente, ils étaient vraiment au dessus du lot. Ils avaient déjà le niveau pro league. Et je pense qu'en remplacant sNKY par Falco il pourrait franchir un autre cap.

Je me souvient aussi d'avoir interpeller Pengu sur son stream à propos des équipes CL qui montaient et notamment  les BeGenius, il avait répondu d'un air hyper condésencant genre : ouais ils jouent trop YOLO, ils sont comme en ranked mais contre une équipe avec une stratégie ça fera pas un pli  ::XD:: 

Bien content qu'ils les aient accroché hier. Mais vraiment Shaiiko je le voyais pas aussi fort. Je savais que c'était le top fraggeur chez eux, mais il a mis popo à tous les PENTA.

----------


## Frypolar

> Bien content qu'ils les aient accroché hier. Mais vraiment Shaiiko je le voyais pas aussi fort. Je savais que c'était le top fraggeur chez eux, mais il a mis popo à tous les PENTA.


Oui, il est bien énervé lui. Mais c’est pas le seul, rx-quelque chose (celui qui jouait souvent Thermite), il me semble qu’il a fait quelques actions pas dégueulasses du tout.

----------


## PaulPoy

> Non ils affrontent uniquement du high plat / diamant.


Ah yes ça marche, s'ils jouent en ranked en effet.

----------


## Wedgge

> Bien content qu'ils les aient accroché hier. Mais vraiment Shaiiko je le voyais pas aussi fort. Je savais que c'était le top fraggeur chez eux, mais il a mis popo à tous les PENTA.


Les casteurs n'arrêtaient pas de parler de lui en termes vachement élogieux en tout cas,"best player in EU, one of the best players in the world ...".

----------


## Dyce

Les chiblis c'est pour tout le monde.....ou faut avoir des trucs spéciaux  ::):

----------


## Shep1

> Les chiblis c'est pour tout le monde.....ou faut avoir des trucs spéciaux


Moi je prendrais un Chablis.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Les chiblis c'est pour tout le monde.....ou faut avoir des trucs spéciaux


Les chibis physiques, c'est pour ceux qui ont payés. 
Les virtuels, sur les armes en jeu, il suffit de les prendre avec les points de renommée

----------


## Wedgge

Le skin autoroute est sorti Barbe  :Bave:  :Bave: .

----------


## grumz

C'est moi qui ai un souci, ou c'est super méga long pour trouver une partie oO

----------


## Krogort

Depuis que j'ai changé mon datacenter pour East US je m'en sors beaucoup mieux  ::ninja::

----------


## Wedgge

> J'ai un pote qui vit aux US. L'autre jour il a créé l'équipe. Il était ~17h chez lui. Ça faisait des mois que je n'avais pas retouché au jeu. La plupart des joueurs avaient des pings un peu pourri, mais surtout le niveau en face était affligeant. Je me suis senti super balaise. Je pense qu'on jouait face à des enfants qui venaient de sortir de l'école ou des joueurs au pad (voire les 2)


Krogort alégorie :

----------


## MrBishop

> Bien content qu'ils les aient accroché hier. Mais vraiment Shaiiko je le voyais pas aussi fort. Je savais que c'était le top fraggeur chez eux, mais il a mis popo à tous les PENTA.


J'avais entendu parler de Shaiiko pendant un live de Aherys (actuel Millenium) vu qu'un viewer lui avait demander ce qu'il pensait de Shaiiko au vu des dernières polémiques car à un moment Shaiiko avait été accuser de cheat avec les shoots de malade qu'il te mettait. Genre y a eu une enquête de l'ESL etc mais bon, c'est du pipeau quoi, le mec a juste un bon shoot et basta. Fin un bon shoot mais moins bon que celui de Beaulo par exemple, Shaiiko est meilleur niveau placement.

----------


## Lancelot du lag

Pour la première fois ce week-and j'ai été traité de hacker!  ::wub::  ::wub:: 

Moi....hacker...vu mon skill en mousse.... :haha:  :haha:

----------


## Redlight

> J'avais entendu parler de Shaiiko pendant un live de Aherys (actuel Millenium) vu qu'un viewer lui avait demander ce qu'il pensait de Shaiiko au vu des dernières polémiques car à un moment Shaiiko avait été accuser de cheat avec les shoots de malade qu'il te mettait. Genre y a eu une enquête de l'ESL etc mais bon, c'est du pipeau quoi, le mec a juste un bon shoot et basta. Fin un bon shoot mais moins bon que celui de Beaulo par exemple, Shaiiko est meilleur niveau placement.


Étant donné que Beaulo n'est pas en PL c'est une comparaison bancale. Beaulo joue exclusivement en ranked contre des mecs dont on ignore le niveau. Shaiiko il a mis la misère au double champion du monde en titre, souvent seul, il a carry sa tram.

----------


## AgentDerf

Du coup le coup des pièges invisible de Kapkan and co qui était dispo en TTS, c'est pour quand en vrai?

----------


## MrBishop

> Étant donné que Beaulo n'est pas en PL c'est une comparaison bancale. Beaulo joue exclusivement en ranked contre des mecs dont on ignore le niveau. Shaiiko il a mis la misère au double champion du monde en titre, souvent seul, il a carry sa tram.


Je regarde *très souvent* les streams de Beaulo en rediff en solo Q, et même si il perd de temps en temps ces ranked, en face c'est du Plat 1 / Diamant à 95% (forcément vu qu'il est en solo Q et le MM adapte le niveau à lui seul). Ou alors quand il joue avec des potes genre King George, Macie ou autres, c'est le même délire, en face c'est généralement du très bon niveau. Alors oui il joue pas tout les jours contre les PENTA, Shaiiko non plus, mais foutre une branlée à 2 top tiers de Continuum (nvK et Canadian) sur plusieurs rounds durant une game, c'est quand même pas mal je pense.

----------


## Redlight

> Je regarde *très souvent* les streams de Beaulo en rediff en solo Q, et même si il perd de temps en temps ces ranked, en face c'est du Plat 1 / Diamant à 95% (forcément vu qu'il est en solo Q et le MM adapte le niveau à lui seul). Ou alors quand il joue avec des potes genre King George, Macie ou autres, c'est le même délire, en face c'est généralement du très bon niveau. Alors oui il joue pas tout les jours contre les PENTA, Shaiiko non plus, mais foutre une branlée à 2 top tiers de Continuum (nvK et Canadian) sur plusieurs rounds durant une game, c'est quand même pas mal je pense.


Rien avoir avec le niveau de jeu affiché lors d'un match ESL  :;):

----------


## Frypolar

> Je regarde *très souvent* les streams de Beaulo en rediff en solo Q, et même si il perd de temps en temps ces ranked, en face c'est du Plat 1 / Diamant à 95% (forcément vu qu'il est en solo Q et le MM adapte le niveau à lui seul). Ou alors quand il joue avec des potes genre King George, Macie ou autres, c'est le même délire, en face c'est généralement du très bon niveau. Alors oui il joue pas tout les jours contre les PENTA, Shaiiko non plus, mais foutre une branlée à 2 top tiers de Continuum (nvK et Canadian) sur plusieurs rounds durant une game, c'est quand même pas mal je pense.


Tu peux pas comparer un match classé, même en prenant une équipe complète à un match de pro league. Ce ne sont pas les mêmes enjeux, les joueurs ne sont pas du tout dans le même état d’esprit. Le niveau de jeu sera très différent.

----------


## Wedgge

> Rien avoir avec le niveau de jeu affiché lors d'un match ESL


Ouai bon, vu le niveau de jeu de certaines teams il n'y a vraiment pas de quoi se vanter. Les types qui se sont fait meuler par Continuum avaient l'air de chercher leur chemin à chaque fin de couloir.

----------


## Redlight

> Ouai bon, vu le niveau de jeu de certaines teams il n'y a vraiment pas de quoi se vanter. Les types qui se sont fait meuler par Continuum avaient l'air de chercher leur chemin à chaque fin de couloir.


Tous diamant. Donc Beaulo joue aussi contre des bites en ranked alors ?

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Rien avoir avec le niveau de jeu affiché lors d'un match ESL


Je plussoie, pas de strats ESL, ni la meme pression c'est "que" du ranked.
Lui c'est son plus grand enjeu un match en ranked contre des pros, les pros ont une autre approche.

Edit:



> Tu peux pas comparer un match classé, même en prenant une équipe complète à un match de pro league. Ce ne sont pas les mêmes enjeux, les joueurs ne sont pas du tout dans le même état d’esprit. Le niveau de jeu sera très différent.


Oui voilà

----------


## Redlight

Après je dis pas que Beaulo est mauvais, mais quand tu domines de la tête et des épaules des adversaires en PL, comme Shaiiko (qui avait déjà été très bon à la CdF), tu as prouvé que tu es dans le top mondial. Beaulo ne domine que des matches en ranked, comme des milliers de personnes il n'a rien prouvé hormis d'être un bon joueur. Et se baser sur ça pour comparer leur skill c'est très bancale comme raisonnement.

----------


## Styxounet

Bande de groupies  :Facepalm:

----------


## Wedgge

> Tous diamant. Donc Beaulo joue aussi contre des bites en ranked alors ?


Je ne faisais pas spécifiquement référence à ce joueur du coup je comprends pas où tu veux en venir. En plus il fait des 180° plus que suspects.

----------


## Redlight

> Je ne faisais pas spécifiquement référence à ce joueur du coup je comprends pas où tu veux en venir. En plus il fait des 180° plus que suspects.


Non mais réfléchis un peu quand t'écris un truc. Pour arriver en PL tu dois gagner des qualifier pour accéder à la CL, faire top 2 et gagner tes matchs de barrages pour monter en PL, ils ne sont pas là par hasard. 1% des joueurs sont diamants et même pas 1% des diamants ont le niveau pour jouer en PL. T'insinue que les infamy (ceux qui se sont fait meuler par ctm) sont des quiches, alors qu'ils sont tous diamants. Et comme Bishop disait que Beaulo affrontait que des bons joueurs (plat 1 et diamant) je demandais si finalement Beaulo jouais contre de si bon joueurs.

Tiens en faite Beaulo fait déjà partie d'une team : HAT voici un de leur récent match https://www.twitch.tv/videos/149550849 (4 mois)

----------


## MAIVLY

LES CHIBIS SONT ARRIVÉS !!!!
 ::wub::   ::wub::   ::wub:: 




Elles sont vraiment de bonne qualité je trouve.

Mention spéciale pour IQ et montagne avec les visières articulées !

Parfait sur le bureau :




Par contre, ya des codes à activer pour avoir les chibis (virtuels) des chibis (IRL), et ils ne marchent pas pour moi  ::sad:: 

EDIT : ha non il fallait pas faire les codes sur UPLAY mais sur le site du jeu...

----------


## Styxounet

> Parfait sur le bureau :
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/10/02/4ae...bd80e88b94.jpg


C'est dommage alors qu'il n'y ait pas de bureau  ::siffle:: 

Nan pour de vrai je suis jaloux, la Ashe a l'air au top  ::wub::

----------


## Wedgge

> Non mais réfléchis un peu quand t'écris un truc. Pour arriver en PL tu dois gagner des qualifier pour accéder à la CL, faire top 2 et gagner tes matchs de barrages pour monter en PL, ils ne sont pas là par hasard. 1% des joueurs sont diamants et même pas 1% des diamants ont le niveau pour jouer en PL. T'insinue que les infamy (ceux qui se sont fait meuler par ctm) sont des quiches, alors qu'ils sont tous diamants. Et comme Bishop disait que Beaulo affrontait que des bons joueurs (plat 1 et diamant) je demandais si finalement Beaulo jouais contre de si bon joueurs.
> 
> Tiens en faite Beaulo fait déjà partie d'une team : HAT voici un de leur récent match https://www.twitch.tv/videos/149550849 (4 mois)


Nice, belle agressivité mal placée comme toujours. Ensuite j'insinue rien je constate simplement qu'a leur niveau, c'est a dire de joueurs professionnels, ils font pâle figure comparé à leurs adversaires. Pas besoin de s'énerver. 

edit : Manly rapproche ton micro  :Boom:

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Ils sont arrivés aussi pour moi. Mais chez mes parents  :Emo: 
Et j'ai pas prévu d'y retourner avant un moment...

----------


## MAIVLY

Je rapproche mon micro de ma bouche quand je joue Wedginou  :^_^:

----------


## schouffy

Beaulo ?

----------


## hixe33

> LES CHIBIS SONT ARRIVÉS !!!!


Perso ils sont bien arrivés, mais ils ont oublié de mettre IQ dans sa boîte.
C'est gênant  ::ninja::

----------


## MrBishop

Elle est comment la hitbox du chibi de Ash ?


 ::ninja::

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Je ne faisais pas spécifiquement référence à ce joueur du coup je comprends pas où tu veux en venir. En plus* il fait des 180° plus que suspects*.


Mais non mais ça c'est que t'es en 120dpi.

----------


## n0ra

Tu fais pitié Lara  ::ninja:: 



Smoke et Ash sont vraiment les plus réussis  ::love::

----------


## MrBishop

moi c'est surtout le Kensei de For Honor à gauche qui me fait tilter, il est vraaaaaaiment super joli... Et pourtant chui pas trop chibi et tout, là c'est une vraie oeuvre !

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Quand je vois quelqu'un jouer hibana pro league

----------


## ChaosNighT

J'ai eu droit à un bug sympa moi today

https://clips.twitch.tv/SpunkyAccept...zeeDoritosChip

J'ai pas tout compris, mais l'effet est sympathique. Rubberbanding amélioré ?

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Et du coup sur la killcam ça donne quoi ? 
Quand Ying te tue t'es dehors ou à l'intérieur ?

----------


## AquilaTony

> J'ai eu droit à un bug sympa moi today
> 
> https://clips.twitch.tv/SpunkyAccept...zeeDoritosChip
> 
> J'ai pas tout compris, mais l'effet est sympathique. Rubberbanding amélioré ?


nouveau skill de lézion, le rollback after kill  ::ninja::

----------


## Kaelis

Le bureau de Manly, cette simplicité  :Bave:

----------


## ChaosNighT

Ying me tue à l'intérieur, par contre, tous mes potes m'ont vu kill les 2 mecs en tirant dans le coin du mur comme si j'étais jamais sorti par la fenêtre

EDIT : ça va, j'suis pas le seul ( https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...yone_else_saw/ )
ça doit être une nouvelle feature d'Ubi ...

----------


## Ab41

liens de la recette légendaire de le pizza de cul nu , la prochaine fois je prend une photo promis

----------


## Shep1

> liens de la recette légendaire de le pizza de cul nu , la prochaine fois je prend une photo promis  https://tof.cx/images/2017/10/03/f55...ef454b9550.png


Bonjour.

----------


## Voodoonice

Bonjour  ::unsure::

----------


## n0ra



----------


## MrBishop

> liens de la recette légendaire de le pizza de cul nu , la prochaine fois je prend une photo promis  https://tof.cx/images/2017/10/03/f55...ef454b9550.png


c'est une private joke qu'on a eu sur Mumble avec Culnu, Yves & tout, c'est pour ça (pour ceux qui comprennent pas  ::happy2::  )

Et sinon :



Cette envie de toujours vouloir gagner en ranked, d'atteindre le prochain rang, voir jusqu'où tu peux aller, tu te donnes à 200% sans même t'en rendre compte. C'est pour ça que j'aime la ranked ! Y a de l'enjeu, du challenge et on sait tous qu'il va falloir se donner à 200% (parfois le 200% arrive au bout du 3ème round ou quand on commence à perdre quoi lel). Y a vraiment un truc qu'il y a pas comparé au casual... Le casu y a pas de challenge, perso je m'ennuie, les gens en face se croient fort et trashtalk de ouf, sauf que je joue avec mes dents quoi  ::ninja::  . Au début, ça me gênait pas de faire de la casual. Mais au bout de 800h, j'ai vraiment besoin d'un nouveau challenge et le ranked est pas trop mal pour l'instant.

Et sinon si ça peut vous aider (je sais pas si ça marchera pour vous mais pour moi ça va beaucoup mieux) : définissez vous un rôle. 

Attack

*Entry fragger* : Généralement un opérateur (3 de vitesse) dont le rôle principal est de chasser les roamers ou d'être la 1ère personne à rentrer sur un objectif. Meurt de temps en temps mais quand ça marche, ça paye de ouf x) (ex : Jazz ou culnu w/ Ash)

*Support* : usually the more important operators mid round (thermite, thatcher, hibana). They drone roamers for the entry fraggers, giving call outs on their locations, making it easier for the entries to kill them. Généralement les opérateurs les plus importantes une fois le round entamé (Thermite, Thatcher, Hibana). Ils *peuvent* droner les roamers adverses pour les entry fraggers, indiquer leur position et "rendre le kill plus facile". (ex : Typho w/ Thermite ; Mado w/ Hibana ; Shep w/ Twitch...)

Défense

*Early roamer (Roamer en mode électron libre)* : Généralement un opérateur (3 de vitesse) dont le but est de chercher le spawnpeek dès le début du round si possible et essayer d'avoir 1 kill ou 2. Il peut aussi d'essayer de tenir une pièce maitresse voisine de l'objectif afin de faire perdre du temps à l'équipe adverse. Armurerie au dessus d'atelier sur Frontière, Chambre au dessus de Bar sur Club House... (ex : Wedgge w/ Smoke ; Barbe w/ Ela ; Jazz w/ Jager)

*Late roamer (Roamer qui frappe au dernier moment)* : Généralement un Pulse ou Valkyrie qui va essayer de flanker au dernier moment pour empêcher le plant. Je vois pas trop d'exemple et c'est tellement subjectif, puis c'est pas trop utiliser à vrai dire... Tu payes ça tellement cher si tu te foires que voilà :/ Peut-être Caveira et encore.

*Anchor (ou le mec qui reste sur objo, tout simplement)* : Un joueur qui reste sur objectif, genre Rook, Doc, Echo quasiment tout les lourds à quelques exceptions prêts genre Smoke qui est un 2-2 et qui peut retarder les entrées sur objectif avec ses fumi et qui essaye de tenir l'objectif le plus longtemps possible en repoussant les attaquants par n'importe quel moyen (ex : Yves w/ Rook).

Autres :

In Game Leader  (un Leader) : En gros le Leader qui indique quels points on va jouer, les opérateurs à prendre pour adopter sa strat, la tête quoi (ex : Frypo). Perso j'ai que lui en tête sinon globalement on fait pas trop compliquer chez les canards j'avoue et je vois mal un mec mener à la baguette tout le monde & tout les jours sans avoir des récalcitrants. Mais Frypo faisait pas ça trop mal, fin j'ai plusieurs souvenirs de strats avec Mira et tout pas trop mal (puis il a du caractère le bougre quand on fait de la merde).

Enfin voilà c'est à peu près tout. J'ai imager un peu le tout avec des exemples pour vous faire une idée. Mais les rôles les plus importants se situent le plus en haut, être Leader à plein temps ou autres, on s'en fout pour le moment.
Personnellement je me suis fixer dans ma tête "ok, je suis un Support, essaye pas de faire des entrées avec Ash en mode Yolo, tu vas te faire dépop direct. Autant que tu serves à quelque chose". Depuis je joue énormément Thermite en attaque et énormément Echo en défense... Les 2 me permettent d'être utile à l'équipe. Avec Thermite je reste en retrait, je fais les murs dès que je peux et les kills viennent en second. Mon job de Thermite quoi... Et Echo me sert à stun les mecs à distance, donner les calls, gagner du temps et pour l'instant ça marche plutôt bien. Je sors Pulse selon les objectifs et si y a besoin de roamers.

 :Fouras:

----------


## Voodoonice

:OO:  :Facepalm:  ::cry::

----------


## Redlight

> Et sinon si ça peut vous aider (je sais pas si ça marchera pour vous mais pour moi ça va beaucoup mieux) : définissez vous un rôle. 
> 
> Attack
> 
> *Entry fragger* : Généralement un opérateur (3 de vitesse) dont le rôle principal est de chasser les roamers ou d'être la 1ère personne à rentrer sur un objectif. Meurt de temps en temps mais quand ça marche, ça paye de ouf x) (ex : Jazz ou culnu w/ Ash)


Tu peux rajouter, Sledge, Buck et en PL Hibana est souvent utilisé en entry fragger avec un drône devant car elle a 3 de vitesse, deux super gun et des flashs.




> *Support* : usually the more important operators mid round (thermite, thatcher, hibana). They drone roamers for the entry fraggers, giving call outs on their locations, making it easier for the entries to kill them. Généralement les opérateurs les plus importantes une fois le round entamé (Thermite, Thatcher, Hibana). Ils *peuvent* droner les roamers adverses pour les entry fraggers, indiquer leur position et "rendre le kill plus facile". (ex : Typho w/ Thermite ; Mado w/ Hibana ; Shep w/ Twitch...)


Twitch ca va vraiment dépendre de ta compo, n'étant pas forcément essentiel dans une compo Thermite/Hibana/Tatcher. Je préfère la voir en entry avec son F2 que de laisser le dernier seul en entry.

D'ailleurs un entry frag, ça ne s'improvise pas. Normalement tu drones pour t'assurer que c'est libre. Et si un ennemi est repérer il faut absolument aller chercher le ou les roamers a plusieurs, pour venger la mort possible d'un coéquipier. Pendant qu'un des support coupe la retraite d'un point sur. Ca ne se joue jamais seul normalement.




> Défense
> 
> *Early roamer (Roamer en mode électron libre)* : Généralement un opérateur (3 de vitesse) dont le but est de chercher le spawnpeek dès le début du round si possible et essayer d'avoir 1 kill ou 2. Il peut aussi d'essayer de tenir une pièce maitresse voisine de l'objectif afin de faire perdre du temps à l'équipe adverse. Armurerie au dessus d'atelier sur Frontière, Chambre au dessus de Bar sur Club House... (ex : Wedgge w/ Smoke ; Barbe w/ Ela ; Jazz w/ Jager)
> 
> *Late roamer (Roamer qui frappe au dernier moment)* : Généralement un Pulse ou Valkyrie qui va essayer de flanker au dernier moment pour empêcher le plant. Je vois pas trop d'exemple et c'est tellement subjectif, puis c'est pas trop utiliser à vrai dire... Tu payes ça tellement cher si tu te foires que voilà :/ Peut-être Caveira et encore.
> 
> *Anchor (ou le mec qui reste sur objo, tout simplement)* : Un joueur qui reste sur objectif, genre Rook, Doc, Echo quasiment tout les lourds à quelques exceptions prêts genre Smoke qui est un 2-2 et qui peut retarder les entrées sur objectif avec ses fumi et qui essaye de tenir l'objectif le plus longtemps possible en repoussant les attaquants par n'importe quel moyen (ex : Yves w/ Rook).


Alors ça va dépendre complètement de ta stratégie. Tu peux avoir 0 roamers par exemple. Et d'une manière générale le roaming est là pour géner au maximum les attaquants. Si bien qu'il faut généralement défendre un point névralgique de la carte nécessaire aux attaquants. Et surtout il faut évaluer les risques (c'est pour ça que personne ne roam normalement sur Club House, tu n'as que des voies sans issues où tu te fait trop vite enfermer). Et ça se fait généralement à 2 voir 3. Mettre un seul roamer c'est suicidaire et ça ne fonctionnera pas contre une bonne équipe organisée.

Important les roamers doivent se rapprocher de l'objectif quand la minute approche.

Et avec l'ajout d'Ela en plus de Jager, Bandit et Pulse. Jamais tu n'envoie Smoke en roaming, si tu le joue c'est pour retarder un maximum la plante de l'objectif. Donc sur site.

Tu ne dédie pas d'opérateur au late roam. C'est souvent un des roamers survivant et/ou un mec site qui quitte le site pour flank en fin de partie une fois que l'attaque a été identifié.




> Autres :
> 
> In Game Leader  (un Leader) : En gros le Leader qui indique quels points on va jouer, les opérateurs à prendre pour adopter sa strat, la tête quoi (ex : Frypo). Perso j'ai que lui en tête sinon globalement on fait pas trop compliquer chez les canards j'avoue et je vois mal un mec mener à la baguette tout le monde & tout les jours sans avoir des récalcitrants. Mais Frypo faisait pas ça trop mal, fin j'ai plusieurs souvenirs de strats avec Mira et tout pas trop mal (puis il a du caractère le bougre quand on fait de la merde).


Le soucis avec un LiG c'est que les autres doivent connaître la strat aussi. Et accepter de suivre les ordres et ça c'est plus compliqué  ::ninja:: 




> Enfin voilà c'est à peu près tout. J'ai imager un peu le tout avec des exemples pour vous faire une idée. Mais les rôles les plus importants se situent le plus en haut, être Leader à plein temps ou autres, on s'en fout pour le moment.
> Personnellement je me suis fixer dans ma tête "ok, je suis un Support, essaye pas de faire des entrées avec Ash en mode Yolo, tu vas te faire dépop direct. Autant que tu serves à quelque chose". Depuis je joue énormément Thermite en attaque et énormément Echo en défense... Les 2 me permettent d'être utile à l'équipe. Avec Thermite je reste en retrait, je fais les murs dès que je peux et les kills viennent en second. Mon job de Thermite quoi... Et Echo me sert à stun les mecs à distance, donner les calls, gagner du temps et pour l'instant ça marche plutôt bien. Je sors Pulse selon les objectifs et si y a besoin de roamers.


Tu serais pas entrain de rappeler les basiques là ? Le jeu est sorti depuis quasiment deux ans, j'espère qu'on en est plus à ce stade quand même  ::blink:: 

Mes 2 centimes  ::):

----------


## Redlight

Les nouveaux pattern de recul du TTS bien meilleur que les précédent, mais peut être trop facilement contrôlable pour le coup ?

----------


## Wedgge

> https://tof.cx/images/2017/10/04/12f...2d57a586d7.png


La même pour IQ en fonctionnel pour son gadget et ce sera parfait. Je la joue quasiment à chaque round d'attaque ces derniers temps et c'est un vrai plaisir, pour un rôle de support c'est le top, ces grenades sont juste parfaites pour débloquer certains assauts où déloger un défenseur chiant ces derniers temps en rank  :Cigare:  .

----------


## Shep1

> Les nouveaux pattern de recul du TTS bien meilleur que les précédent, mais peut être trop facilement contrôlable pour le coup ?


Les reculs des armes sont vraiment trop faible je trouve. Et bien trop linéaire.

----------


## Redlight

Rah putain Ubi c'est vraiment des champions  ::XD:: 




> Currently on the TTS, many of you have noticed a change in recoil. This is not intended and does not represent our intentions for the new recoil system.


Ca fait vraiment flipper et tu te demandes comment ils bossent quand même.




> Due to some unforeseen circumstances, TTS 11 is being postponed. The build we planned to launch today was lacking the balance change for Blitz, and it included a different version of recoil that we did not intend. The team would like to get these things resolved before testing begins, so we will be postponing the TTS until that happens. We will update you on the ETA as soon as possible.
> 
> We apologize for any confusion and appreciate your patience.

----------


## Frypolar

Mal.

----------


## Redlight

Ca veut dire qu'il y a même pas un mec qui teste rapidos les modifications majeures du build qu'ils lancent sur le TTS.

Genre je merge les modifications, je compile, je test 5 min histoire de voir si ça a été pris en compte et j'envoi sur les TTS.


edit : 

1300 bugs fixé par l'OP Health : le 588ieme va vous étonné !

https://gfycat.com/NauticalSecondhandEkaltadeta

----------


## Voodoonice

Je comprends mieux pourquoi j'y ai toujours pas accès  ::rolleyes:: 

Putain le gif[  ::O:  la hitbox à 4  km fdu perso   ::lol::

----------


## ChaosNighT

102 ms. Le mec en face doit avoir 30/40, c'est vraiment la plaie en Ranked ...

----------


## Redlight

> 102 ms. Le mec en face doit avoir 30/40, c'est vraiment la plaie en Ranked ...


60 ms de différence ça devrait faire autant de différence.

----------


## Agano

Tiens, le jeu est encore inaccessible ce matin, y'a une MàJ ?

----------


## Voodoonice

Maintenance des serveur UBI, ça touche Siège, The Division...

----------


## Agano

Ok merci. Mais la vraie maintenance ça sera quand Yves se décidera a investir dans de nouveaux serveurs pour l'ensemble de ses titres  :Boom:

----------


## MrBishop

Toujours la faute de ce bon vieux Yves Signal !

----------


## MrBishop

Quand tu sais comment Pengu est arriver chez PENTA :

http://forums.ubi.com/showthread.php...-Read-inside-)

----------


## Redlight

Tu veux en venir où ?

----------


## Voodoonice

Il ne savait qu'une lettre de motivation suffisait pour rentrer dans une équipe de pro league  :^_^:

----------


## Redlight

> Il ne savait qu'une lettre de motivation suffisait pour rentrer dans une équipe de pro league


Ah ok. Le truc marrant c'est qu'on pourrait croire que c'est Fabian qu'il l'a recruté alors que lors des premières saisons il était chez Fenix (la team la plus pété de PL) et il n'est arrivé chez PENTA que beaucoup plus tard, avec un semi scandale d'abandon pour récupérer des points pour la saison régulière en échange du transfert de 2 joueurs vers PENTA. Son contact devait plutôt être AIGA chez les PENTA pour les intégrer sauf qu'AIGA c'est fait virer quelques semaines plus tard à cause de son comportement toxique.

Pengu reste le seul joueur historique de PENTA et ceux même quand il était le seul à composer la line up fin 2016 (avec Joonas mais pas sur) après que la greffe des français n'est pas pris (Sixquatre et Falko). Le destin voudra qu'ils raflent tout sur 2017 comme quoi...

----------


## Fakir Bleu

> Toujours la faute de ce bon vieux Yves Signal !


Menfin !

----------


## Voodoonice

> Menfin !








Sinon

----------


## Wedgge

Bien violent la première manche sur Oregon entre Millé et Bgenius, les types ouvrent la trappe sur site au sous sol, les autres ont rush comme des bœufs et se font empaler deux par deux, durée du round 30 sec  et 5-1 pour BG  :WTF: .

----------


## MrBishop

Se faire TK par un coéquipier pendant qu'on est à terre dans un frost 1) parce que y avait plus de temps (alors qu'il reste 1 minute) 2) parce qu'il y avait un autre Frost à gauche 3) parce qu'il n'a pas attendu qu'un joueur avec un autre angle détruise le "Frost à gauche" puis me relève par la suite.

Wedgge a pu voir à quel point j'étais juste dégoûter de ouf. C'est juste incompréhensible... On en est arriver à un point où on fait tellement de la merde par moments, qu'on *en TK volontairement ses potes*, genre sans pression.  ::lol:: 
fin bref, une bonne grosse soirée de merde après le taf, c'est ptetre pour ça que Typho est aller dormir

----------


## Redlight

Courage Bishop je suis de tout coeur avec toi  :Emo:

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Ah putain balance les noms Bishop !

----------


## Wedgge

> Se faire TK par un coéquipier pendant qu'on est à terre dans un frost 1) parce que y avait plus de temps (alors qu'il reste 1 minute) 2) parce qu'il y avait un autre Frost à gauche 3) parce qu'il n'a pas attendu qu'un joueur avec un autre angle détruise le "Frost à gauche" puis me relève par la suite.
> 
> Wedgge a pu voir à quel point j'étais juste dégoûter de ouf. C'est juste incompréhensible... On en est arriver à un point où on fait tellement de la merde par moments, qu'on *en TK volontairement ses potes*, genre sans pression. 
> fin bref, une bonne grosse soirée de merde après le taf, c'est ptetre pour ça que Typho est aller dormir


Je dois avouer que j'ai pas non plus très bien saisi toutes les subtilités du moove, de base on étaient deux avec Bibish à mettre la pression sur geisha en plus de Manly qui jouait Tatcher, je "bridge" le mur, dans la foulée Ela se mange un hs reflex par votre humble serviteur j'entre avec Bishop et puis les 5 sec suivantes c'est le néant avec 3 types qui zerg rush la pièce sans raison valable autre que c'est ouvert on fonce. Soit. On à quand même réussi à planter avec BB mais nique le ping quoi.

Il faut plus de com et surtout prendre des initiatives ou écouter les gens qui donne les infos/directives d'autant plus qu'on se tape à chaque fois le Tatcher/Thermite avec Bishop (sauf cette fois ci), ça fait plusieurs parties où j'ai l'impression de faire chier le monde lorsque je demande de l'aide ou une assistance. On fera mieux la prochaine mais cela dit avoir 5 manos en face à 240 de ping minimum ça n'aide pas, je trouve que c'est de plus en plus fréquent. Miskine les horaires.

----------


## MrBishop

des gens pour une ranked ?

----------


## AquilaTony

> des gens pour une ranked ?


faut venir plus tot on etait quasiment deux groupe vers 22h  :Cigare:

----------


## Shep1

> Se faire TK par un coéquipier pendant qu'on est à terre dans un frost 1) parce que y avait plus de temps (alors qu'il reste 1 minute) 2) parce qu'il y avait un autre Frost à gauche 3) parce qu'il n'a pas attendu qu'un joueur avec un autre angle détruise le "Frost à gauche" puis me relève par la suite.
> 
> Wedgge a pu voir à quel point j'étais juste dégoûter de ouf. C'est juste incompréhensible... On en est arriver à un point où on fait tellement de la merde par moments, qu'on *en TK volontairement ses potes*, genre sans pression. 
> fin bref, une bonne grosse soirée de merde après le taf, c'est ptetre pour ça que Typho est aller dormir


C'est chaud. Ca fait quelques temps que je viens plus trop, bah ça donne envie ce genre de post...  ::o:

----------


## Wedgge

Sinon Bishop le Skys c'était bien le type qui joue avec Macie et Skittlz.

----------


## Frypolar

C’est surtout un joueur pro.

----------


## Wedgge

Et bien il faut croire qu'il se fait chier pour venir jouer en Europe avec quatre de ses copains.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Et bien il faut croire qu'il se fait chier pour venir jouer en Europe avec quatre de ses copains.


Propre et en même temps tellement classique.

----------


## Redlight

Le jeu est dans un sale état, j'ai a peu près un bug par round...

----------


## MrBishop

> C’est surtout un joueur pro.


ouais mais il était clairement mauvais. Bon mais sans plus, on l'a déjà sorti plus d'une fois... C'est juste qu'on jouait vraiment mal, j'étais pas chaud et j'étais un peu sur les nerfs (à cause de leur pings, des conneries qu'on faisaient)
mais sinon il pue, je sais pas si il jouait pépère ou quoi mais il puait

----------


## Redlight

C'était pas un fake ?

----------


## Frypolar

Oui parce qu’en Pro League il est pas vraiment mauvais.

----------


## Wedgge

Il était niveau 185-186 diamond, donc il y a moyen que ce soit lui.

----------


## Redlight

Effectivement, mais sur R6db c'est indiqué qu'il n'est pas classé sur les serveur européens. Etrange.

Sinon le nouveau bug à la mode : https://clips.twitch.tv/SingleOutstandingTroutOhMyDog

----------


## Voodoonice

Ils sont plus doué pour créé des bugs ou sortir des DLC payants  ::unsure::

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> Effectivement, mais sur R6db c'est indiqué qu'il n'est pas classé sur les serveur européens. Etrange.
> 
> Sinon le nouveau bug à la mode : https://clips.twitch.tv/SingleOutstandingTroutOhMyDog


Elle c'est pris un étuis dans l'oeil?  :^_^:  :^_^:

----------


## MrBishop

> Il était niveau 185-186 diamond, donc il y a moyen que ce soit lui.


Non non, c'était "Skys.-" ou "Skys-.", je sais plus. Il était Gold 2. C'était pas son main avec écrit "Skys" tout court ! Fin, si c'était vraiment lui hein parce que je regarde pas son Twitch si il en a un ou autres donc bon.

Il aurait prit tarif de toute façon si ça avait été un autre jour avec des conditions plus aptes, au même titre que PENTA Fabian  :Popcorn: 



joke

----------


## Frypolar

> Sinon le nouveau bug à la mode : https://clips.twitch.tv/SingleOutstandingTroutOhMyDog


C’est sur reddit depuis l’arrivée des nouveaux opérateurs. Il est beau hein ?

----------


## zektulu

mais vraiment excellent ! 

Je savais pas que Ubi avait ajouté le stress de l'opérateur avec un facteur d'auto-suicide ^^

----------


## MrBishop

aAa qui rejoint la scène eSport de R6 ! Yeaaaaaaaah  :^_^: 

Ça a toujours été mon équipe de coeur. CS 1.6 avec Maarek, Hourdeau, KabaL, kyo... Tout les puristes savent que c'était juste une des plus grandes structures esport de l'époque, elle faisait trembler toutes les autres équipes NA et EU sur CS, quel folie




 :Vibre: 

Mais bon, ça c'était la bonne époque où on parlait même pas encore de «esport» ahah. J'espère que ce lancement sur R6 va porter ses fruits.. Hypé de ouf en tout cas !!

----------


## Voodoonice

Une question que je me pose pour le ranked, à la fin de la saison, ils prennent le grade le plus haut obtenu durant la saison ou le grade acquis à la fin ?
Je ne sais pas si je me fais bien comprendre  ::unsure::

----------


## Redlight

Ca faisait peur à l'époque aAa avec Arma aussi.

Par contre leur roster il est pété. Leur tête d'affiche c'est BiOs. Ca m'etonnerai qu'il arrive rien qu'a être en CL.

----------


## Bathory

Oui, tu reçois un charm en fonction de ton haut plus haut grade, même si t'as eu qu'une seule game en platine par exemple.

----------


## Redlight

> Une question que je me pose pour le ranked, à la fin de la saison, ils prennent le grade le plus haut obtenu durant la saison ou le grade acquis à la fin ?
> Je ne sais pas si je me fais bien comprendre


Le plus haut rang atteint durant la saison.

edit : rôti !

----------


## Voodoonice

Ok merci  :;):

----------


## MrBishop

> Ca faisait peur à l'époque aAa avec Arma aussi.
> 
> Par contre leur roster il est pété. Leur tête d'affiche c'est BiOs. Ca m'etonnerai qu'il arrive rien qu'a être en CL.


j'avoue que à part BiOs, je connais même pas le reste :/ 

http://www.team-aaa.com/news-44482-0...inbow_six.html

----------


## Redlight

BiOs c'est un champion de twitter  ::XD:: , Fisker c'est un petit streamer, Sangral j'ai du le voir en Go4 une fois ou deux. Le reste je connais pas.

----------


## Shep1

> aAa qui rejoint la scène eSport de R6 ! Yeaaaaaaaah 
> 
> Ça a toujours été mon équipe de coeur. CS 1.6 avec Maarek, Hourdeau, KabaL, kyo... Tout les puristes savent que c'était juste une des plus grandes structures esport de l'époque, elle faisait trembler toutes les autres équipes NA et EU sur CS, quel folie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mais bon, ça c'était la bonne époque où on parlait même pas encore de «esport» ahah. J'espère que ce lancement sur R6 va porter ses fruits.. Hypé de ouf en tout cas !!


ElTiozo  ::love:: 

Il traîne sur le mumble d'ailleurs. Un type extra !

----------


## Voodoonice

Il y a des top playeurs sur Mumble maintenant  ::O:

----------


## n0ra

> BiOs c'est un champion de twitter , Fisker c'est un petit streamer, Sangral j'ai du le voir en Go4 une fois ou deux. Le reste je connais pas.


L'important c'est de participer  ::ninja::

----------


## Wedgge

Navré pour mon instant "MAIS QU'EST CE QU'Y BRANLE, MAIS... MAIS QU'EST CE QU Y BRANLE PUTAIN ??§§§" hier soir sur le mumble les copains, après des semaines de patience infinie moi qui suis d'un naturel si calme, j'ai craqué  ::'(: .

----------


## Styxounet

> Navré pour mon instant "MAIS QU'EST CE QU'Y BRANLE, MAIS... MAIS QU'EST CE QU Y BRANLE PUTAIN ??§§§" hier soir sur le mumble les copains, après des semaines de patience infinie moi qui suis d'un naturel si calme, j'ai craqué .


J'aurai aimé être là, a tes cotés, dans ce moment difficile! 
PS: Je connais un sauna pour t'en remettre.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> J'aurai aimé être là, a tes cotés, dans ce moment difficile! 
> PS: Je connais un sauna pour t'en remettre.


J'étais là sur mumble mais pas sur la partie. C'était un moment fort de ma soirée, qui était en fait un signe annonciateur de la suite.
On a fini en TK team match, à base de 'désolé je nettotais mon arme' et de ban 30 de minutes, dans une team de 5 canards.
PS: sauna ce soir et demain pour ma part.

----------


## mcgrill

Mais qu'est ce qu'il se passe sur ce mumble quand je ne suis pas là...
 ::huh::

----------


## Bopnc

Hello les canards !

Après quelques mois à se faire déchirer la tronche en casual avec les copains, on commence enfin à être vaguement à l'aise avec le jeu. Du coup on s'attaque enfin au classé (Il nous manque 3 matchs pour être classés, mais vu ce qu'on rencontre en face j'estime notre niveau aux alentours de Bronze II), et on rencontre quelques soucis.

En gros, on gagne quasi tous nos affrontements en défense, mais on se fait littéralement défoncer en attaque. Du coup, les matchs se jouent souvent à "qui aura les défenseurs pour le match à 4 - 4", ce qui est assez frustrant.  :^_^: 

Du coup, deux questions :
- Est ce qu'il est courant de voir les défenseurs avantagés ? (Bah ouais, vu qu'on gagne quasi toutes les défenses, c'est qu'en face les mecs doivent aussi si dire qu'ils sont nuls en attaque  ::P: )
- Je regarde régulièrement des extraits de partie sur Youtube, mais est ce que vous auriez des liens vers des vidéos complètes de matchs classés ? De niveau pas trop trop élevé ? En français ? Genre vos matchs ?  ::P:  C'est surtout pour analyser un peu les timings en attaque et la communication.

----------


## Redlight

Oui généralement en classé la défense a l'avantage, c'est moins vrai quand les stratégies sont pré-établies.

D'une manière générale les communication doivent être les plus concises et précises possible, une grande partie de la réussite des équipes de pro league passe par là. Certaines équipes ont jusqu'à une dizaine de nominations de zone par pièces pour être le plus précis possible. Classiquement tu passes souvent la première minute à droner et engager les roamers, la seconde à prendre le contrôle de la carte, la dernière a attaquer le site. C'est très flexible selon la carte et la stratégie mais c'est un bon résumé. Disons que tu peux passer 1min30 voir 2min pour nettoyer la carte hormis le bombe site mais à 30s il faut absolument être prêt pour planter et prier pour qu'il n'y ait pas Smoke en face. Histoire de ne pas rusher par le porte et avoir quelques seconde pour engager une ennemi qui couvrirait la plant.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Navré pour mon instant "MAIS QU'EST CE QU'Y BRANLE, MAIS... MAIS QU'EST CE QU Y BRANLE PUTAIN ??§§§" hier soir sur le mumble les copains, après des semaines de patience infinie moi qui suis d'un naturel si calme, j'ai craqué .


S'excuser c'est pour les faibles. Tapette de rugbyman. Retourne jouer avec ta savonette

----------


## n0ra

beGenius disqualifié de la PL pour usage de macro  ::trollface:: 

Le joueur concerné : Shaiiko

http://en.pro.eslgaming.com/r6/prole...ix-pro-league/

Sinon :

----------


## Krogort

Le bouclier avec le pistolet red dot  :Bave:

----------


## Voodoonice

C'est moi ou beGenius croient au complot ?

----------


## Frypolar

> C'est moi ou beGenius croient au complot ?


Non c’est surtout tous les teubés qui croient que ce qu’a détecté l’esl à savoir les séquences "4 4 4" et "4 4 4 4 4" avec une régularité inhumaine sont en fait des raccourcis pour activer ou désactiver un logiciel de cheat. Ce qui est débile, c’est juste deux macros, une pour tirer 3 balles, l’autre pour en tirer 5... Surtout que si ça correspondait à un toggle, on aurait autant d’occurrence de l’un et de l’autre à 1 près. Et pour ça il n’y a pas besoin d’.exe, une macro sur la souris peut le faire.

----------


## Redlight

> beGenius disqualifié de la PL pour usage de macro 
> 
> Le joueur concerné : Shaiiko
> 
> http://en.pro.eslgaming.com/r6/prole...ix-pro-league/
> 
> Sinon :
> 
> https://media.discordapp.net/attachm...33097450_n.jpg




Pour info l'operateur polonais selon les leaks c'est un 3 armure avec un mine qui traque les défenseurs.

Et Tpex qui se défend genre : "a quoi servirai une macro pour lancer une ela ?"  ::XD:: . Perso j'aurai plaider un faux contact ou un truc du genre ^^

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Nouvelle feature, ce n'est plus le perso qui tombe a travers la map, mais l'objectif :

https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...hen_this_hits/

----------


## Bopnc

> Oui généralement en classé la défense a l'avantage, c'est moins vrai quand les stratégies sont pré-établies.
> 
> D'une manière générale les communication doivent être les plus concises et précises possible, une grande partie de la réussite des équipes de pro league passe par là. Certaines équipes ont jusqu'à une dizaine de nominations de zone par pièces pour être le plus précis possible. Classiquement tu passes souvent la première minute à droner et engager les roamers, la seconde à prendre le contrôle de la carte, la dernière a attaquer le site. C'est très flexible selon la carte et la stratégie mais c'est un bon résumé. Disons que tu peux passer 1min30 voir 2min pour nettoyer la carte hormis le bombe site mais à 30s il faut absolument être prêt pour planter et prier pour qu'il n'y ait pas Smoke en face. Histoire de ne pas rusher par le porte et avoir quelques seconde pour engager une ennemi qui couvrirait la plant.


Merci pour les infos. 

Généralement, on foire à l'étape "engager les roamers".  ::ninja:: 
Va falloir qu'on drone plus efficacement, et qu'on cherche spécifiquement à les traquer.

----------


## MrBishop

Il a prit tarif Shaiiko, c'est ouf.. Je parle même pas de ces coéquipiers Mas2 et tout qui doivent tout recommencer de 0
Tout ces efforts pour retomber au point de départ, du jour au lendemain, bah bon courage o/

----------


## n0ra

Et comme pour Weinstein, beaucoup de monde savaient mais se taisaient  ::ninja::  ::rolleyes:: .

----------


## Bathory

C'est pas Shaiiko qui a une époque était accusé de cheat de partout ? (avant même qu'il soit en challenger etc)

----------


## MrBishop

Vi, il avait été accusé par BiOs

----------


## Wedgge

> beGenius disqualifié de la PL pour usage de macro 
> 
> Le joueur concerné : Shaiiko
> 
> http://en.pro.eslgaming.com/r6/prole...ix-pro-league/
> 
> Sinon :
> 
> https://media.discordapp.net/attachm...33097450_n.jpg


Mouai, c'est tout de même un peu gros d'être victime de son succès aussi rapidement, le fait que le susnommé Shaiiko donne littéralement l'impression de porter sa team à bout de bras alimente la shitstorm comme jamais. Ils sont bien susceptibles ces Penta tout de même, Bishop en sait quelque chose, t'aurais pas une macro toi aussi par hasard ?  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Redlight

D'ailleurs en parlant de cheaters, ils sont de retour en force sur R6. J'entendais Macie Jay en parlé dernièrement et paf on en croise un en ranked. On mène 2-0 difficilement puis je me prend un travers, genre il spray la fenêtre pour l'ouvrir, le round suivant il me spawnkill en 1 ball alors que sur la killcam il ne me voit jamais je suis caché derriere son viseur, il commence à tracker à travers les murs. On arrive à egaliser 3-3, puis le mec ne prend même plus de gants, il prend montagne hop 2 balles deux HS en tir à la hanche. Et pour le dernier round il spawnkill hipfire 1 balle = 1 HS. Il finit même le dernier en sautant par le fenêtre, HS hipfire.  ::XD:: 

Gardez votre ELO au chaud les gars  ::ninja::

----------


## Voodoonice



----------


## MrBishop

Ah mais les cheaters sont présents partout, surtout à haut niveau (secteur Platine / Diamant)
Y a qu'à regarder les clips de Pengu, Serenity, Macie, GodlyNoob... C'est de la folie

@Wedgge : ils fonctionnent pas très bien le macro alors  ::ninja::

----------


## Redlight

> 


https://www.behance.net/gallery/5681...n-Phantom-Riot

----------


## n0ra

Le buff de Castle !!!

Squad Riots  ::wub:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ok, c'est du fanart. Pas mal de bonnes idées au passage.

----------


## Ab41

Le jeux est en cours de téléchargement .. (mais j'go train un peu sur quake champion avant de revenir !)
votre chère et tendre culnu.

----------


## Voodoonice

Pour en revenir à Shaiiko, ça correspond à quoi la fameuse séquence '4 4 4' et '4 4 4 4 4' ?

----------


## Frypolar

> Pour en revenir à Shaiiko, ça correspond à quoi la fameuse séquence '4 4 4' et '4 4 4 4 4' ?


http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...1#post11219976

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> https://www.behance.net/gallery/5681...n-Phantom-Riot


 :Vibre:  :Vibre:

----------


## Redlight

C'est un fanmade on se calme.

----------


## Voodoonice

> http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...1#post11219976


Excuse, je n'avais pas vu ta réponse hier, je faisait allusion à certains twitte hier soir 





Mais parfois j'ai l'impression que "les teubés" nous prennent pour des cons 





Genre les mecs ils sont pas au courant pour l'histoire de la macro de la souris

----------


## Bopnc

Juste par curiosité, j'ai du mal à voir comment une macro peut donner un avantage décisif à R6 (à part pour la compensation de recul, mais qui ne s'applique pas sur l'ancien système). 
On sait ce qu'elle lui permettait de faire ?

----------


## Frypolar

Oui le coup de la macro qui a besoin d’un programme sur la machine c’est plus valable depuis quelques temps. Enfin, disons qu’il y a d’autres moyens.

- - - Updated - - -




> Juste par curiosité, j'ai du mal à voir comment une macro peut donner un avantage décisif à R6 (à part pour la compensation de recul, mais qui ne s'applique pas sur l'ancien système). 
> On sait ce qu'elle lui permettait de faire ?


Sa macro appuyait sur la même touche à un rythme régulier. Si c’est bien pour tirer alors ça permet de simuler un spam du clic gauche, très rapide et très régulier. En fait c’est un peu comme si tu passais en mode rafale. Sauf que le recul des armes est différent suivant que tu utilises le mode automatique, rafale ou coup par coup. En coup par coup, si tu étudies un peu le comportement de ton arme tu peux déterminer le temps qu’il faut après un tir pour que ton viseur revienne en position. Si tu mets le même délai sur ta macro ça veut dire que tu vas tirer x fois (ici 3 ou 5), un peu plus lentement qu’en rafale/automatique mais, comme tu as optimisé le délai entre deux tirs, toutes les balles iront au même endroit. Si tu vises bien ça donne un bon avantage. Si tu vises mal, c’est pas une bonne idée  ::P:

----------


## CieLight

Il faut que les tournois limitent les périphériques acceptés, sinon ce type de triche va devenir très courant.

----------


## Bopnc

> Si tu vises bien ça donne un bon avantage. Si tu vises mal, c’est pas une bonne idée


Ah. Ça doit être pour ça que j'en voyais pas l’intérêt.  ::ninja::  

Merci pour les info.  :;):

----------


## esprex

> Il faut que les tournois limitent les périphériques acceptés, sinon ce type de triche va devenir très courant.


Ou qu'ils arrêtent de faire des comportements différents selon le mode de tir choisi. Tu peux retrouver ça sur Rising Storm aussi (entre autre), entre le mode de tir coup par coup et le mode auto où tu tir en coup par coup il y a une grosse différence de recule et de précision, pourtant tu fais exactement la même chose.

----------


## Redlight

Le soucis c'est aussi le frein de bouche qui recentre plus rapide ton viseur entre chaque tir.

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> C'st un fanmade on se calme.


Oui papa... :ouaiouai:  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Voodoonice

J'imagine que ce n'est pas possible mais du coup si il pouvait interdire ce genre de macro sur toutes les compétions ainsi que pour les commun des mortels.... ::rolleyes::

----------


## Redlight

> Oui papa...


Je veux pas que tu t'enflammes pensant que c'est officiel ou semi officiel  :;):

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> Je veux pas que tu t'enflammes pensant que c'est officiel ou semi officiel


 *n0ra* l'avait déjà indiqué.  ::ninja::  ::ninja::

----------


## Voodoonice

Ça l'a fout mal un mur invisible en plein match ESL  :Facepalm:

----------


## Voodoonice

Bon ben Supremacy out 2-1

----------


## Redlight

Lol c'est gênant, une mega desynchro du coup un mec pète le diffuse une étage et 2 pieces au dessus, esport ready  ::XD:: 

https://clips.twitch.tv/ExpensiveSmokyLardSMOrc

----------


## Voodoonice

Opération health  ::XD::

----------


## n0ra

C'est arrivé combien de fois en pleine compétition  :ouaiouai:  ?

Ils ont rejoué le round non ?

----------


## Voodoonice

Oui ils ont rejoué mais ça l'a fout mal, deux matchs deux bugs

----------


## Voodoonice

Les Millenium qui était mené 2-0 sur le deuxième match qui remonte 2-4, balle de match et victoire des Millenium 2-0

----------


## n0ra

beGenius répond aux accusations de triches http://www.twitlonger.com/show/n_1sq8eg5

Quand même quoi ... https://clips.twitch.tv/SavageTolerantSaladWow

Coup de chance?

----------


## MrBishop

C'est un coup de chance. Shaiiko aurait jamais été aussi bête pour se cramer en tuant un joueur et streamer de Pro League (en l'occurrence Aherys), qui plus est face à une centaine de viewers..
Puis j'ai jamais aimer Aherys, j'ai déjà regarder ses lives, il est bof pour un joueur PL, aucun talent de caster, c'est juste un gars qui se filme en train de jouer et c'est tout. Je regarderais ses lives sans le son, ça serait pareil  ::rolleyes:: 
Encore un gars qui se filme en train de jouer, qui se limite à ça et amasse juste les thunes de ses views + dons.

Et dès le début, je trouve la décision de l'ESL hyper dure. Disqualifier une team 2h avant son match (et ils l'ont très sûrement préparer vu que c'était un match important) et ne même pas leur laisser le temps de se défendre ou de s'exprimer, c'est chaud.
Puis quand tu vois la liste des sanctions, c'est encore plus chaud

----------


## n0ra

> C'est un coup de chance. Shaiiko aurait jamais été aussi bête pour se cramer en tuant un joueur et streamer de Pro League (en l'occurrence Aherys), qui plus est face à une centaine de viewers..
> Puis j'ai jamais aimer Aherys, j'ai déjà regarder ses lives, il est bof pour un joueur PL, aucun talent de caster, c'est juste un gars qui se filme en train de jouer et c'est tout. Je regarderais ses lives sans le son, ça serait pareil


Comme beaucoup tu sais. 

Après je connais pas du tout ce gars là, c'était surtout pour le clip et l'action. C'est Bios qui l'a partagé sur Twitter avec un certain air hautain ( il a l'air d'avoir une dent contre lui ).

----------


## Voodoonice

C'est la défense Caliméro typique. Les preuves sont publiques 




> Link to the publicly available MOSS files of Shaiiko for the PENTA match to settle this: https://play.eslgaming.com/rainbowsi...load/27441831/
> I mean, you can't defend someone if there is this kind of public proof. 
> 
> This is the relevant line: "sequence:  '4' 121(8) '4' 124(6) '4' [124(4) '4' 126(4) '4'] repeated 47[24] times"
> 
> It shows that he repeating the same sequence with the same interval 47 times which is impossible without a program.

----------


## n0ra

Amen.

----------


## MrBishop

Je le défend pas forcément hein, c'est juste pour le procédé qui est un peu gênant. Après Shaiiko se défend pas, il sait qu'il a été cramer donc c'est pour ça qu'il s'est pas exprimé et s'exprimera surement jamais

----------


## Redlight

> C'est la défense Caliméro typique. Les preuves sont publiques


Si cette ligne est avérée, je pense que c'est cuit. C'est effectivement bien une maccro et qu'elle soit pour controler le recule ou pour faire une dédicace à sa grand mère c'est cuit.

----------


## MrBishop

faire une dédicace à sa grand mère  :Bave: 

"j'ai fais un 4k avec Ash pour ma mamie"  :Bave:

----------


## Wedgge

> J'aurai aimé être là, a tes cotés, dans ce moment difficile! 
> PS: Je connais un sauna pour t'en remettre.


Mais oui  ::wub::  ::wub:: . Allez viens, on va se transcender la nouille avec les origines de la milf.

----------


## Voodoonice

Et sinon il y a du monde tous les soirs sur Mumble, j'en ai marre de jouer seul ou à deux avec Shadows  ::cry::

----------


## MrBishop

Ça dépend à quelle heure tu te co  :;): 




15 ans le gamin ! Et il joue aux touches fléchées  ::happy2:: 
Il se débrouille pas trop mal en plus, 1ère fois que je vois un joueur jouer avec les flèches

----------


## Frypolar

Jazz joue pas avec les flèches ? Sinon j’en connais au moins un autre canard pas mauvais du tout qui joue avec les flèches.

----------


## ChaosNighT

Il a 100 de sensi ? la souris bouge quasi pas :P
Par contre bon ça doit être du au jeune âge mais il est un peu trop imbu de sa personne ...
Après dans le jeu les move sont propres et l'aim est présent ^^

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Je suis passé hier sur le mumble, les gens sur le serveur R6 jouaient à PUBG  :tired:

----------


## MrBishop

> Jazz joue pas avec les flèches ? Sinon j’en connais au moins un autre canard pas mauvais du tout qui joue avec les flèches.


Jazz il joue avec les flèches du pad

 :Fourbe:

----------


## JazzMano

Bien sur que je joue avec les flèches, ça devrait ce voir vu comment je bouge bien mieux que vous : https://streamable.com/8zzvw

https://streamable.com/2u512

----------


## MrBishop

Hm.  :tired:

----------


## Voodoonice

Ah ouais, tout s'explique  ::O:

----------


## Shep1

Ton ace il date grave, c'était les anciennes mires sur l'holo.

----------


## JazzMano

Ouais depuis je me suis mis à jouer avec toi et puis plus rien.

----------


## Shep1

> Ouais depuis je me suis mis à jouer avec toi et puis plus rien.


Lol, tu touche plus rien parce que tu joues plus à R6S, préférant aller sur des jeux de n00b comme PUBG. 


Cycliste.

----------


## JazzMano

Hé ho, j'ai jamais touché un vélo de ma vie moi, il y a des limites que la décence et la moralité ne peuvent dépasser.

----------


## Wedgge

> Cycliste.


 :Red:

----------


## Styxounet

> Cycliste.


Putain j'ai pété un fou rire devant mon pc  :;):

----------


## Voodoonice

Dur l'insulte le vendredi comme ça  ::XD::

----------


## mcgrill

> Jazz joue pas avec les flèches ? Sinon j’en connais au moins un autre canard pas mauvais du tout qui joue avec les flèches.


Non je joue au WASD moi.






 ::ninja::  sur un malentendu ça passe  ::ninja::

----------


## Frypolar

C’est pas un canard qui joue à R6  ::ninja::

----------


## JazzMano

Est-ce qu'il porte des lunettes ?

----------


## Typhonarick

Enfin mon premier ace avec Montagne.  ::wub:: 
Bon c'était du casu, donc c'était un peu biaisé ...

Le prochain objectif : ace avec Montagne et que des attaques de mêlée.  ::ninja:: 

_Objectif secondaire : récolter 180000 crédits pour acheter 50 alpha packs ..._  ::siffle::

----------


## Voodoonice

Ce ping  :Facepalm:

----------


## Shep1

> Ce ping 
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/10/15/866...0cc7b15143.png


Le mec en fait il joue depuis une brasserie belge.

----------


## MrBishop

Des gens pour du ranked ?

----------


## Voodoonice

> Des gens pour du ranked ?


T'es classé comment ? parce qu'avec mon silver 2 ou 3 .....  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Redlight

Falko il joue avec les flèches directionnelles.

----------


## MrBishop

> T'es classé comment ? parce qu'avec mon silver 2 ou 3 .....


Plat 3, quasi Plat 2

----------


## Raoul Wolfoni

Z'aviez vu ça ?

http://en.pro.eslgaming.com/r6/prole...ix-pro-league/

----------


## Voodoonice

> Falko il joue avec les flèches directionnelles.


j'en ai même vu jouer avec le clavier perpendiculaire à l'écran 




> Plat 3, quasi Plat 2


Si t'accepte de jouer avec les sans dents why not




> Z'aviez vu ça ?
> 
> http://en.pro.eslgaming.com/r6/prole...ix-pro-league/


Oui la semaine dernière

----------


## MrBishop

> Si t'accepte de jouer avec les sans dents why not


ben tu peux, en plus on a déjà jouer ensemble  ::happy2:: 
juste s'appliquer un minimum vu que c'est du classé et qu'on essaye de jouer correctement (la plupart des canards sont des Platines récurrents voire ex-diamants), surtout vu le niveau global qui augmente.
Personnellement, c'est pas le kill qui est le plus important (un mec qui roam et qui se vante d'être le top fragger de la partie, c'est un peu comme la Ferrari qui se vante d'être la plus rapide : c'est logique). Je prends beaucoup de support, je sais que je suis pas toujours le MVP mais au moins j'apporte mon aide à l'équipe.

Conclusion : c'est pas parce que tu fais 3 kills ou 4 que tu es mauvais.

----------


## Redlight

> la plupart des canards sont des Platines récurrents voire ex-diamants


 ::blink::

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> 


Je peux citer 10 canards plats au moins je pense.

Edit :
Redlight,
Shep,
Barbe,
Weddge,
Bishop,
Jazz,
Tommy,
frypo,
sirtank,
gowy,
...

----------


## ChaosNighT

Le plat est pas si dur à atteindre que ça (la preuve j'suis plat x) ), le plus dur c'est de le garder ^^

----------


## Shep1

> Je peux citer 10 canards plats au moins je pense.
> 
> Edit :
> Redlight,
> Shep,
> Barbe,
> Weddge,
> Bishop,
> Jazz,
> ...


Typho
Madonno

Manly ?
YvesSignal ?
Acceomega ?

----------


## MrBishop

Acce plat ? Il est même pas Cuivre 4, on le voit plus

----------


## Shep1

> Acce plat ? Il est même pas Cuivre 4, on le voit plus


Il est diamant dans mon cœur <3

----------


## Voodoonice

> ben tu peux, en plus on a déjà jouer ensemble 
> juste s'appliquer un minimum vu que c'est du classé et qu'on essaye de jouer correctement (la plupart des canards sont des Platines récurrents voire ex-diamants), surtout vu le niveau global qui augmente.
> Personnellement, c'est pas le kill qui est le plus important (un mec qui roam et qui se vante d'être le top fragger de la partie, c'est un peu comme la Ferrari qui se vante d'être la plus rapide : c'est logique). Je prends beaucoup de support, je sais que je suis pas toujours le MVP mais au moins j'apporte mon aide à l'équipe.
> 
> Conclusion : c'est pas parce que tu fais 3 kills ou 4 que tu es mauvais.


C'est pas mon but de partir comme un fou et courir comme un poulet   :^_^: 




> Le plat est pas si dur à atteindre que ça (la preuve j'suis plat x) ), le plus dur c'est de le garder ^^


A la limite c'est pas bien grave, à la fin de la saison il te donne le grade le plus haut que tu as atteint

----------


## MrBishop

> Il est diamant dans mon cœur <3


albatar, et moi j'en suis sur chui même pas ranker dans ton coeur  :Emo:

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Viens donc jouer toi !

----------


## Redlight

> Je peux citer 10 canards plats au moins je pense.
> 
> Edit :
> Redlight,
> Shep,
> Barbe,
> Weddge,
> Bishop,
> Jazz,
> ...


Combien qui joue encore sur mumble régulièrement ?

----------


## Barbe Rousse

En ce moment c'est la dèche. Mais mis à part toi et Jazz la plupart venaient encore très souvent sur le mmble

----------


## Redlight

> En ce moment c'est la dèche. Mais mis à part toi et Jazz la plupart venaient encore très souvent sur le mmble


Shep, Sirtank, Tommy et Frypo rejoue régulièrement ?

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Sirtank et Tommy je les ai revu il y a peu.
Shep et Frypo plus depuis quelque temps. Mais même Bishop, Wedgge ou Eye j'ai pas rejoué avec eux depuis longtemps

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Tommy et frypo je les ai pas mal vu récemment. Shep c'est encore le choc de la rentrée, faut lui laisser le temps de se remettre. Et j'ai croisé Sirtank aussi récemment.

Edit pour Barbe : le choc de la rentrée pour moi aussi :/

Et puis là j'ai pas trop le choix ce soir :

----------


## Wedgge

Perso je taf assez tard pour mon agreg du coup c'est vrai que je préfère une bonne bière ou bien visiter ma zouze et puis il y a le rugby  ::trollface:: . Mais il y a du monde chaque soir sur le mumble avec du rank de qualité, c'est juste une question de timing/horaire, on a fait quelques parties hier avec Frypo et Jazz justement. A part toi Red on voit quasiment tous le monde dans la semaine.




> Il est diamant dans mon cœur <3


Il me manque ce con, superbe irl à Bordeaux avec lui, il est aussi barré que sur le mumble, sans compter qu'il présente des similitudes troublantes avec l'avatar de Frypo  :;): .




> Et puis là j'ai pas trop le choix ce soir : 
> http://tof.cx/images/2017/10/16/8652...8cd998641e.png


Juste rançon de tes méfaits, Typho te suis de près sur cette fameuse partie sur consulat  :Angry: .

----------


## mcgrill

Bande de batars vous m'avez même pas cité.

Moi c'est changement de boulot en ce moment donc plus le temps de venir jouer...
Ça va revenir.

Bisous

----------


## Barbe Rousse

On a cité que les plat, pas les Gold IV

----------


## MrBishop

moi j'fais pas le bonhomme, parce que j'ai stagné Gold IV à un moment.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Ouais bah depuis cette partie j'ai plus le droit à l'erreur, mes TK sont direct sanctionnés. Je vais devoir me tenir à carreaux.

----------


## Wedgge

> Bande de batars vous m'avez même pas cité.
> 
> Moi c'est changement de boulot en ce moment donc plus le temps de venir jouer...
> Ça va revenir.
> 
> Bisous


Tu n'oserais pas briser cette belle harmonie ?

----------


## mcgrill

Tin les mecs...ça se la donne grave !!
Je vais vous faire redescendre un peu pour vous apprendre l'humilité.

----------


## Wedgge

Magnifique partie avec un hacker en rank ce soir, j'avais jamais vu ça ; le mec rushait directement avec Ash sur nos tronche sans pression au G36 silencieux au coup par coup, hs gagnant à chaque tir bien sûr. Un des manos en face l'a tk une fois et j'ai réussi à le buter une autre mais vraiment c'était impossible de gagner 4 ou 5 round comme ça. On a beaucoup aimé avec Bishop Sirtank Barbe et Kikoo, merci Ubisoft et vos maj toutes moisies.

----------


## MrBishop

C'est dur de faire du rank avec des maps que tu n'aimes pas forcément et que tu ne croises plus (alors que j'adorais Yacht, Maison aussi ainsi que Favela)

Y a des prises de décisions chez Ubi des fois, c'est hallucinant, c'est en mode "prends ce qu'on te donne et ftg"...... Tout ça pour des réglages de luminosité, qu'est-ce qu'on s'en bat la race, j'ai pas besoin d'un ENB sur R6 quoi... Si je veux avoir un ENB, je vais sur Skyrim. Du coup, autre l'aspect compétitif, on fait vite le tour des maps et c'est plus très drôle... C'est une fois que je ferme le jeu que je me dis "Tiens, mais j'ai pas jouer Maison ou Favela aujourd'hui".
C'est vraiment ahurissant comme décision quand j'y repense. Fin je sais pas, si sur CS:GO, t'enlève des maps yolo en mode "Bon les gars, on enlève Dust2 pendant quelques mois", ils se font lyncher direct. 

Puis comme a dit Wedgge, l'histoire du hacker était drôle aussi : niveau 55, des hs avec Ash au red dot à 200m (Jazz en version hardcore quoi), les répliques style "me a haxxer ? nooo <3", fin le parfait alibi du cheater qui s'en cache pas.

breeeeeeeeeeeeeeef
r6 quoi.

----------


## ChaosNighT

Pour le coup, ils avaient pas enlevé D2 récemment pour la retravailler sur CS ? :D

----------


## Haelnak

Elle est sortie du map pool compétitif depuis plus de *8 mois* pour être retravaillée, oui. Du coup je pense que c'était du second degré, ou alors il n'a pas de bol avec son exemple.  ::ninja::

----------


## MAIVLY

> Il est diamant dans mon cœur <3


Acce est en train de réinstaller le jeu, il revient bientôt  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Manly ?


Pas depuis que je joue beaucoup moins, le skill ça s'entretient  ::'(:

----------


## Voodoonice

C'était la cata hier soir, j'ai fait que du simple, chaque partie on mené 2-0 et on finissait chaque fois par perdre 2-3. A la limite je me demande si c'est pas mieux de faire que du classé, logiquement tu tombe plus facilement sur des joueurs de ton niveau non ?

----------


## Redlight

Favelas, maison étaient très desiquilibrer. Des maps vraiment pourries je suis bien content qu'elles aient jartés perso

----------


## esprex

> Pour le coup, ils avaient pas enlevé D2 récemment pour la retravailler sur CS ? :D


D2, Inferno, Nuke, Train... ils le font à chaque fois qu'ils retravaillent une map en fait  :^_^:

----------


## Redlight

Lol, Ubi qui annonce avoir un fix pour le glitch de Castle mais qui décide de le déployer seulement dans 1 semaines  ::XD::

----------


## Voodoonice

> Favelas, maison étaient très desiquilibrer. Des maps vraiment pourries je suis bien content qu'elles aient jartés perso


Favelas je suis d'accord mais Maison en quoi était elle déséquilibrée ? D'ailleurs parc d'attractions aurait besoin d'être revu aussi  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Redlight

A skill équivalent l'attaque à fortement l'avantage. Disons que si les mec sont un peu organisés c'est trop difficile à tenir en défense. Et le seul moyen d'avoir une chance de défendre c'est des spanwkill, des sortir en mode YOLO bref jouer de manière ultra agressive.

Parc d'attraction ça se tient, avec 2 bons bombe site et il y a vraiment un bombe site de merde (gargouille). Le gros point noir de l'attaque c'est les trains difficile à nettoyer. Je pense qu'il faut la jouer comme Cafe, ne pas s'occuper des roamers, prendre le top et couvrir ses arrières.

----------


## Frypolar

Oui, sur maison, en défense tu ne peux pas te planquer ou circuler facilement.

----------


## Voodoonice

J'avais pas fait attention mais c'est bientôt la saison 4  ::trollface::

----------


## ChaosNighT

Compte 1 mois de retard, comme d'hab, du coup Decembre ça devrait arriver :D

----------


## Redlight

On est même pas au patch de mi saison. Je partirai plutôt sur fin d'année voir janvier 2018

----------


## Voodoonice

Ouais en revanche pour sortir des skins à la con tous les quatre matin ils sont pas à la bourre  ::|:

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Ils se sont bien foirés niveau communication cette année...

----------


## Frypolar

> On est même pas au patch de mi saison. Je partirai plutôt sur fin d'année voir janvier 2018


C’est ce que j’étais en train de me demander :D

----------


## Redlight

Bah il faut faire un constat, c'est qu'ils ont pris 3 mois pour l'OP Health et les résultat sont vraiment décevant. J'en suis à me demander si le jeu est pas pire qu'avant. Le hitreg est toujours aussi naze, les bugs de collision pullulent et les cheaters sont de retours.  Sans oublier les glitchs gamebreaker.

Alors oui en 2 ans on a la lumière qui est enfin fixé, le one step MM et des alpha packs inutiles (qui en a racheté depuis que la hype est passé?).  :210: 

J'ai du mal à voir le jeu glané de nouveau joueur pendant une troisième année et perso je me vois mal continuez d'y jouer sur ce laps de temps. Surtout avec la sortie de PUBG et de Call of.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Oh oui, vivement la sortie de Call Of.
Ça devrait enlever un peu la quantité de raclures qu'on peut trouver sur r6.
Pour l'instant j'ai pas encore vu un seul FPS qui m'a donné envie de quitter R6.
J'arrêterai sûrement si le mumble devient vide car j'aurai la flemme de tourner d'autres gens pour jouer

----------


## Voodoonice

Ok mais PUBG ça me gonfle vite, passé ton temps à looté et te faire buter en cinq minutes parce que tu tombe sur un  cheater  ::rolleyes::  ::rolleyes::  et call of c'est de la merde pour ado pré pubaire, courir comme un poulet dans la map, je comprends pas que ce genre de jeu puisse encore marché

----------


## Frypolar

> Bah il faut faire un constat, c'est qu'ils ont pris 3 mois pour l'OP Health et les résultat sont vraiment décevant.


Ils ont pris 7 mois. Et a priori c’est la semaine prochaine le patch de mi-saison...

C’était quoi le bug de Castle ? Ça me dit rien.

----------


## Redlight

Un glich bien dégueu qui fait tomber tout le monde sauf Castle à 1 FPS.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

La communauté du jeu serait moins mongole aussi, soit elle ne glitcherai pas, soit les russes qui persistent se feraient TK à chaque round.

Hier en ranked, un seul mec a osé TK le cheater...
Les autres étaient trop contents d'avoir la partie gagnée facilement.

----------


## Frypolar

> Un glich bien dégueu qui fait tomber tout le monde sauf Castle à 1 FPS.


 ::XD::

----------


## Wedgge

Mais comment c'est possible un truc pareil ? On dirait que c'est un studio amateur de 4 manos sous proxac qui gère le buisness . C'est plus du glitch à ce niveau là, les types on carrément intégré un système de règle encore plus débile que sur D&D ; "alors du coup si on prends les gilet de rook dans cette position et à 4 sec après le début du round et bien sa fait un échec critique et tu meures, voilà, ah et des grenades de fuze pop sur tes cooéquipiers". WTF  ::O:

----------


## Frypolar

C’est pas volontaire, ça marche pas comme ça  :;):  Ce serait facile sinon. Non le problème c’est de ne pas pousser une correction pour un bug aussi gênant.

En parlant de décisions débiles. L’interface des challenges dans Uplay a changé maintenant il faut cliquer sur chaque challenge pour voir ce qu’il faut faire alors qu’avant on avait une vue d’ensemble. Grosse UX  :Clap:

----------


## ElviejoDragon

J'ai un bug hyper chiant sur Montagne je ne sais pas s'il est connu, mais il arrive que le flingue ne tire plus après un reload (surtout après avoir replié le bouclier) 
Je me suis retrouvé comme un con à essayer de tuer les ennemis à coups de bouclier, évidemment ça marche moins bien -_-

----------


## MrBishop

On retire Favela mais pas Club House, désolé mais à bomb site équivalent, y en a quand même une qui est plus déséquilibré que l'autre..
Quand on se tape Club House, les seuls BP défendable sont Église et à la limite Bar (et encore, c'est vite boucler si t'as une bonne attaque strip-tease).
Chambre c'est du pipi de chat, ça fait 20 ans qu'on dit que c'est indéfendable car la seule sortie possible, c'est cash room. Le restant du temps, t'es condamné à combattre des pelos qui ont l'avantage tactique grâce aux nombreuses trappes et murs.
Alors les BP cash room, j'en parle même pas..

Favelas, ok t'avais top Jaune qui était pourri. Mais le reste des points étaient tout à fait correct. Puis pour le roaming, t'as de nombreux murs et fenêtres pour faire des sorties utiles quoi

Les bp situés au dernier étage des maps sont mal pensés de toute façon. Les trappes qui te permettent d'avoir une vue sur toute la pièce (Gym, cash room, office..), bah tu pars déjà complètement désavantagé. Sans oublier les fenêtres adjacentes qui te laisse aucune chance de rester sur le point.

----------


## esprex

Dans la liste des bug de merde il y en a un avec les drones aussi. Un teammate a fini le round en tuant le dernier adversaire avec le drone de twitch, à partir de ce moment l'utilisateur du drone et ceux qui étaient sur sa vue à ce moment là n'avaient plus de son (même après plusieurs round) à part un grésillement dégueulasse.
D'ailleurs si vous tombez là dessus la seule solution pour retrouver du son c'est se faire péter son drone (ou être dans la vue d'un mec qui se fait péter son drone)...

----------


## Redlight

> On retire Favela mais pas Club House, désolé mais à bomb site équivalent, y en a quand même une qui est plus déséquilibré que l'autre..
> Quand on se tape Club House, les seuls BP défendable sont Église et à la limite Bar (et encore, c'est vite boucler si t'as une bonne attaque strip-tease).
> Chambre c'est du pipi de chat, ça fait 20 ans qu'on dit que c'est indéfendable car la seule sortie possible, c'est cash room. Le restant du temps, t'es condamné à combattre des pelos qui ont l'avantage tactique grâce aux nombreuses trappes et murs.
> Alors les BP cash room, j'en parle même pas..
> 
> Favelas, ok t'avais top Jaune qui était pourri. Mais le reste des points étaient tout à fait correct. Puis pour le roaming, t'as de nombreux murs et fenêtres pour faire des sorties utiles quoi
> 
> Les bp situés au dernier étage des maps sont mal pensés de toute façon. Les trappes qui te permettent d'avoir une vue sur toute la pièce (Gym, cash room, office..), bah tu pars déjà complètement désavantagé. Sans oublier les fenêtres adjacentes qui te laisse aucune chance de rester sur le point.


Le soucis c'est pas le nombre de bomb site viable, c'est quand les attaquants ou les défenseurs ont un avantage de winrate important.

Favelas avait le même soucis que Maison, un taux de victoire beaucoup trop favorable aux attaquants. Yatch était plutôt bien équilibré de ce côté, je sais pas pourquoi ils l'ont viré peut être pour des soucis technique ou parce qu'elle était chiante à jouer.

----------


## MrBishop

Bien sur que si la viabilité des BP a une importance là dedans, si les BP étaient aménagés «equitablement» pour les 2 côtés, on aurait pas un taux de winrate plus important pour les attaquants.

C'est toujours pareil, un problème engendre un autre, on aura toujours ce problème de désavantage si on résout pas la racine du problème

----------


## Redlight

> Bien sur que si la viabilité des BP a une importance là dedans, si les BP étaient aménagés «equitablement» pour les 2 côtés, on aurait pas un taux de winrate plus important pour les attaquants.
> 
> C'est toujours pareil, un problème engendre un autre, on aura toujours ce problème de désavantage si on résout pas la racine du problème


Bah tu dis toi même que Favelas était ok niveau bombe site mais pourtant le winrate était largement à l'avantage des attaquants. Donc ?

----------


## MrBishop

Donc je sais pas pour les autres, mais pour moi j'avais pas cette impression. J'en suis sur que dans ces statistiques, la moitié étaient dû à une mauvaise défense mal organisé / exécuté.
C'est comme Ubi qui dit que y a que 0.6% de Diamants, c'est du flan ces stats  :Indeed:

----------


## Redlight

> Donc je sais pas pour les autres, mais pour moi j'avais pas cette impression. J'en suis sur que dans ces statistiques, la moitié étaient dû à une mauvaise défense mal organisé / exécuté.
> C'est comme Ubi qui dit que y a que 0.6% de Diamants, c'est du flan ces stats


Ouais enfin ça m'étonnerai que les défense mal organisée fasse face à des attaquants sur entraîné hein. T'as jamais eut l'impression de te faire ouvrir en deux en défense sur Favelas ?

https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...rcents_by_map/ (on voit bien que Maison et Favelas ont un soucis)

----------


## Voodoonice

Chalet, Bank ainsi que Bartlett university aussi ?

----------


## MrBishop

Oui mais si on part de ce principe, autant retirer Chalet aussi, puis Banque où le taux W/R est en faveur des défenseurs cette fois..

Bien sur que si j'ai déjà eu cette impression, selon les points. Mais jamais autant que sur Club House quoi.. Quand on tombe sur Club House, ma parole je me dis tout le temps : «comment je vais faire pour roamer ? ._.»

@Voodoo : Bartlett a déjà été exclu du ranked  ::happy2::  Elle fait parti des maps pool jeter par Ubi pour le moment, comme Favela, Maison, Yacht..

----------


## Redlight

> Oui mais si on part de ce principe, autant retirer Chalet aussi, puis Banque où le taux W/R est en faveur des défenseurs cette fois..
> 
> Bien sur que si j'ai déjà eu cette impression, selon les points. Mais jamais autant que sur Club House quoi.. Quand on tombe sur Club House, ma parole je me dis tout le temps : «comment je vais faire pour roamer ? ._.»


Bah tu roames pas, tu t'adaptes  ::XD:: 

Après ils n'allaient pas retirer toutes les maps mal équilibrées, ils ne peuvent pas les retravailler toutes en même temps. Maison et Favelas ont été largement décrié par la communauté et par les pros. Je pense que Barlett sera revue mais elle est sortie très récemment, surtout à l'époque des stat (velvet shell) donc normale que la défense soit avantagé. Avion était un client potentiel aussi, j'espère qu'elle sera patch prochainement. Concernant Chalet et Banque ce sont des maps PL, donc ils ont préféré travaillés sur celle ne l'étant pas à mon avis et délivré une "expérience PL" en ajoutant le map pool au mode classé. Enfin ça me parait plutôt logique comme choix après je peux me tromper.


Rien à voir : a y est Shaiiko c'est fait ban de R6 par Fairfight  ::XD::

----------


## Voodoonice

> Rien à voir : a y est Shaiiko c'est fait ban de R6 par Fairfight


Il cheat Shaiko maintenant ?

----------


## Frypolar

> Bien sur que si la viabilité des BP a une importance là dedans, si les BP étaient aménagés «equitablement» pour les 2 côtés, on aurait pas un taux de winrate plus important pour les attaquants.


Sur Maison et Favelas les points à défendre sont petits, tu peux difficilement te planquer et c’est super dur de roam. Là où Club House se distingue c’est que tu as de la place en défense et que tu peux te planquer de façon à peu près sûre. Le problème de Club House, tu l’as dit ce sont les sites de l’étage mais du coup le problème c’est surtout qu’en Casual on ne peut pas choisir les points à défendre.

- - - Updated - - -




> Il cheat Shaiko maintenant ?


Fairfight ne détecte pas les logiciels de cheat (c’est pour ça que c’est un peu beaucoup de la merde quand utilisé seul). Il fait juste une analyse statistique quand tu t’éloignes trop du comportement normal, tu te fais repérer puis bannir. Genre là, si sa macro est bien pour tirer de courtes rafales avec un recul minimal, Fairfight va le remarquer car c’est anormal pour un humain.

----------


## Voodoonice

Bon d'un côté les macros ça avantage quand même par rapport à un lambda

----------


## Frypolar

Ah mais c’est tout à fait justifié. D’ailleurs je sais pas si Fairfight enregistre les touches de ton clavier, à mon avis il enregistre plutôt tes actions en jeu ce qui voudrait que ce n’est pas une macro pour autre chose d’extérieur au jeu (par exemple pour piloter un lecteur vidéo ou de musique).

----------


## ChaosNighT

https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/e...and-next-steps

----------


## Wedgge

Deux ans après la sortie du jeu, génial comme update, j'ai une fission de l'atome à l'entre jambe.

----------


## Frypolar

> https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/e...and-next-steps





> before diving into the details of latency, we want to establish that the design philosophy of rainbow six siege is player replication and hit validation should favor players that have the faster and more stable connection.


AHAHAH. Je me rappelle encore de la sortie du jeu, c’était pas vraiment la philosophie...

----------


## esprex

> Il fait juste une analyse statistique quand tu t’éloignes trop du comportement normal, tu te fais repérer puis bannir. Genre là, si sa macro est bien pour tirer de courtes rafales avec un recul minimal, Fairfight va le remarquer car c’est anormal pour un humain.


Sait-on sur quoi il se base pour décider ce qui est anormal et ce qui ne l'est pas ? Il est configuré "à la main" en renseignant par exemple tout un tas de statistiques différentes avec un seuil à ne pas dépasser (seuil qui délimite si une action est humainement faisable ou pas), ou c'est un système intelligent qui analyse et apprend en permanence le comportement des joueurs et décide comme un grand ce qui lui semble anormal ou non (bon si c'est le cas j'imagine qu'il y a des garde-fous pour éviter qu'il parte en délire, avec peut être une base de donnée fixe qui lui sert d'étalonnage)  ?

----------


## Frypolar

> Sait-on sur quoi il se base pour décider ce qui est anormal et ce qui ne l'est pas ? Il est configuré "à la main" en renseignant par exemple tout un tas de statistiques différentes avec un seuil à ne pas dépasser (seuil qui délimite si une action est humainement faisable ou pas), ou c'est un système intelligent qui analyse et apprend en permanence le comportement des joueurs et décide comme un grand ce qui lui semble anormal ou non (bon si c'est le cas j'imagine qu'il y a des garde-fous pour éviter qu'il parte en délire, avec peut être une base de donnée qui lui sert d'étalonnage)  ?


C’est réglé à la main. À la sortie du jeu, quand les joueurs râlaient sur le nombre de tricheurs, Ubi avait abaissé le seuil de tolérance ce qui a causé des bannissements de joueurs pros qui ne trichaient pas. Du coup ils l’ont relevé. Mais c’est pas terrible comme système. Un mec qui wallhack mais ne suit pas les joueurs à travers les murs peut très bien passé inaperçu. Dans un jeu comme R6 avec les drones, les caméras, les micros, le son et la meta, c’est difficile de détecter autre chose que les comportements flagrants comme un mec qui fait la toupie en tuant tout le monde d’une balle. D’où les soucis à la sortie du jeu. En fait Fairfight ça peut être très bien en association avec un véritable anti-cheat qui analyse les processus qui tournent. Comme ça,, Jean-Kevin qui a acheté un nouveau cheat non détecté mais fait le con avec va attirer l’attention.

----------


## Voodoonice

Vivement le patch de mi saison dans......... ::ninja::

----------


## n0ra

DEV BLOG: PING ABUSE, PEEKER’S ADVANTAGE, AND NEXT STEPS

Trop de termes techniques pour moi. Tu nous fais un résumé Frypo ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Barbe Rousse

De ce que j'ai compris ils changent pas grand chose.
Ils affichent juste une petite icône si ta connexion est pas idéale. Chose que ceux qui ping abuse savent déjà...

----------


## Voodoonice

Tu l'a en version française

----------


## Frypolar

> DEV BLOG: PING ABUSE, PEEKER’S ADVANTAGE, AND NEXT STEPS
> 
> Trop de termes techniques pour moi. Tu nous fais un résumé Frypo ?


De la merde. Ils disent que les ping élevés ne sont pas avantagés depuis le début ce qui est faux et a été montré un paquet de fois. Soit ils se sont déchirés en appliquant leur "philosophie" soit ils mentent. Pour le reste, ils disent qu’ils vont changer quelques trucs mais comme je n’ai absolument plus confiance ni en leur honnêteté ni en leurs compétences, je vais attendre de voir le résultat  ::happy2::

----------


## CieLight

> De la merde. Ils disent que les ping élevés ne sont pas avantagés depuis le début ce qui est faux et a été montré un paquet de fois. Soit ils se sont déchirés en appliquant leur "philosophie" soit ils mentent. Pour le reste, ils disent qu’ils vont changer quelques trucs mais comme je n’ai absolument plus confiance ni en leur honnêteté ni en leurs compétences, je vais attendre de voir le résultat


T'inquiète pas, le season pass year 3 sera vendu 30€.  ::trollface::

----------


## Redlight

> DEV BLOG: PING ABUSE, PEEKER’S ADVANTAGE, AND NEXT STEPS
> 
> Trop de termes techniques pour moi. Tu nous fais un résumé Frypo ?


Par contre ça serait bien que tu lises les derniers post avant de poster quelque chose  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> De la merde. Ils disent que les ping élevés ne sont pas avantagés depuis le début ce qui est faux et a été montré un paquet de fois. Soit ils se sont déchirés en appliquant leur "philosophie" soit ils mentent. Pour le reste, ils disent qu’ils vont changer quelques trucs mais comme je n’ai absolument plus confiance ni en leur honnêteté ni en leurs compétences, je vais attendre de voir le résultat


Non mais laisse tomber dans leur exemple il prenne une victime avec un temps de réaction de 150 ms (quasi sur humain) contre un peeker avec 300 ms de temps de réaction (très lent). Pourquoi ? Pourquoi biaiser les constatations ?

----------


## n0ra

> Par contre ça serait bien que tu lises les derniers post avant de poster quelque chose


Ah merde !

Désolé  :Emo:

----------


## Redlight

> Ah merde !
> 
> Désolé


Pas grave, mieux vaut poster deux fois une info importante qu'aucune  :;): .

Par contre Epi il me fait bien rire avec "le ping n'influe pas sur le peeker avantage". Sauf que j'ai compté sur la vidéo le peeker a 12 frames, à 100 ms, pour apercevoir la victime sans que celle ci ne le voit. Contre 22 frames quand il a 400 ms soit le double. Mais il nous dit que cela n'a pas d'incidence...

----------


## MrBishop

Souvenir, souvenir !

----------


## Voodoonice

Depuis les TI. sont passé sous pavillon Requiem  ::ninja::

----------


## Redlight

Surtout qu'il reste que Whiteshard je crois lol.

En revanche, même si j'aime pas trop le mec, ces vidéos "Dans la peau du requin" sont très intéressante. Bon pour le coup sur sa dernière il ping abuse...

----------


## Voodoonice

C'est vrai qu'elles sont intéressante mais j'ai l'impression qu'il a un peu pris le melon le White non ?

Compo des Requiem REQUIEM
Whiteshark67
MomoF
DjuZ
SkyBuu
Mostafa

Le reste de ses potes joue sous le tag TI

----------


## Redlight

> C'est vrai qu'elles sont intéressante mais j'ai l'impression qu'il a un peu pris le melon le White non ?
> 
> Compo des Requiem REQUIEM
> Whiteshark67
> MomoF
> DjuZ
> SkyBuu
> Mostafa
> 
> Le reste de ses potes joue sous le tag TI


Il l'a toujours eut  ::XD::

----------


## MrBishop

Je trouve pas qu'il a le melon perso.
Sergio oui, ça c'est un mec qui a le melon même si des fois c'est un peu surjouer et que c'est un peu son personnage.

----------


## Redlight

> Je trouve pas qu'il a le melon perso.
> Sergio oui, ça c'est un mec qui a le melon même si des fois c'est un peu surjouer et que c'est un peu son personnage.


Sergio il est toxique en plus d'avoir le melon  ::XD:: 

J'ai quand même entendu Whiteshark déclaré "qu'il avait le meilleur aim du monde" dans une de ses vidéos.

----------


## MrBishop

C'était pour deconner je pense  :;):

----------


## Redlight

Mattes ses vidéos, il flatte sans arrêt son aim (qui n'est pas dégueu mais pas ouf non plus).

----------


## MrBishop

Je regarde des fois ses videos, son stream aussi mais sa communauté de fanboy là, j'ai juste envie de faire un burn sur chacune de leur tête
Et son modo qui lui suce le zboub h24, White pourrait se taper sa soeur, il serait en mode «cé just ma soeur pis fau partager, gg white xd»

Breeeeef

----------


## Raoul Wolfoni

Moi ce qui me fait doucement rigoler c'est qu'il a fait une vidéo il y a un mois ou il jurait ses grands dieux que sauf pour une Top Equipe, il ne lacherait jamais ses "TI" et boum dans le mois qui suit il monte une équipe avec d'autres mecs....

----------


## Voodoonice

Il n'a pas monté une autre équipe, il est passé sous structure Requiem avec la line up TI pour faire des compétitions. J'imagine que Requiem leur apporte un soutien logistique et financier  ::unsure::

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

https://twitter.com/rainbow6game/sta...56340168110080

edit : c'est quoi la balise twitter ?

----------


## MrBishop

EL REMONTADA  :Vibre:  Je te l'avais dis ou pas Voodoo ?  :Cigare:

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

La partie de la sueur.

----------


## MrBishop

Ouais mais à 1-3 ils ont fait les malins, c'est pour ça qu'il faut jamais parler trop vite tant que t'as pas gagner. C'est valable pour tout le monde, même pour nous x)

----------


## Redlight

> https://twitter.com/rainbow6game/sta...56340168110080
> 
> edit : c'est quoi la balise twitter ?


Pas fan

[TWITTER]

----------


## Voodoonice

> EL REMONTADA  Je te l'avais dis ou pas Voodoo ?


J'avoue  :Cigare: 




> La partie de la sueur.




Les types qui nous traite de cheater  :^_^:

----------


## Voodoonice

> 


C'est un des plus réussi je trouve, cependant c'est toujours regrettable de voir qu'ils préfèrent sortir des skins toutes les semaines et repousser par exemple le patch pour thermite ou de laisser les mongoliens utiliser vpn pour avoir un ping de merde  ::rolleyes::

----------


## JazzMano

Je suis sur que les graphistes et les animateurs seraient très heureux de s’occuper des bugs tech/réseau  ::ninja::

----------


## Redlight

> Je suis sur que les graphistes et les animateurs seraient très heureux de s’occuper des bugs tech/réseau


Ah ah c'est sûr  ::XD:: . Après Ubisoft c'est pas un petit developpeur ils ont surement les moyens de modifier les effectifs entre les différentes équipe de dev. Un petit renfort momentané ne serait pas de refus quitte à libérer l'équipe artistique pour qu'elle travail sur un autre projet en attendant.

Mais le gros problèmes c'est surtout que la correction de bug ça ramène pas de brouzoufs...

----------


## CieLight

Coincoin !

Je vais prochainement arriver à 25 000 crédits. Donc, quel actuellement l'opérateur DLC le plus intéressant pour compléter mon casting ?  ::ninja::  (J'ai tout les opérateurs de base).

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Peu importe du moment que tu me laisses Ela si on joue ensemble.

Sinon, tu joues plutôt quel style de jeu ? Roamer agressif ou tranquille sur le site à attendre que ça passe ?

----------


## Redlight

> Coincoin !
> 
> Je vais prochainement arriver à 25 000 crédits. Donc, quel actuellement l'opérateur DLC le plus intéressant pour compléter mon casting ?  (J'ai tout les opérateurs de base).


Défense :
- Valkyrie est une valeur sur.
- Mira change la meta et permet de nouvelle défense.
- Ela est pété et va se faire nerf mais c'est l'équivalent d'Ash en défense.

Attaque :
- Buck est intéressant (pour la verticalité) mais difficile à maitriser.
- Hibana est l'un des meilleur opérateur d'attaque.
- BB est toujours une valeur sur et garde un avantage certains.

Dans l'odre je te dirai :
1. Hibana
2. Valk
3. Ela

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Hibana avec ses 20 balles dans le chargeur t'as pas le droit à l'erreur.
T'as vite fait de te retrouver à sec et encore sous le feu ennemi. Et le temps de passer à l'arme secondaire t'es mort

----------


## Redlight

> Hibana avec ses 20 balles dans le chargeur t'as pas le droit à l'erreur.
> T'as vite fait de te retrouver à sec et encore sous le feu ennemi. Et le temps de passer à l'arme secondaire t'es mort


Ok lol, il devrait plutôt prendre Capitao avec la batteuse alors  ::XD::

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Toujours plus... Il va bien ton diamant sinon ?
T'as trouvé une team qui te va bien j'ai vu. Sel. Tu dois t'y plaire. Toi qui aime bien jouer très assaisonné.

Toujours un plaisir de parler de R6 avec toi.

----------


## Redlight

Oh lol tu m'as cassé.

J'essaye juste de suivre ta logique désolé  ::unsure::

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Tu conseilles des persos sans savoir ni comment il joue ni son niveau.
S'il préfère un défenseur ou un attaquant.

Entre le fusil à 20 balles de Hibana (que je trouve incontrôlable) et la batteuse de Capitao il y a un paquet d'autres armes.

----------


## JazzMano

En plus Ela c'est à chier.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

::O: 
Fait gaffe à ce qu'on se retrouve pas face à face toi. Je vais te mettre la raclée avec Ela

----------


## Redlight

> Tu conseilles des persos sans savoir ni comment il joue ni son niveau.
> S'il préfère un défenseur ou un attaquant.
> 
> Entre le fusil à 20 balles de Hibana (que je trouve incontrôlable) et la batteuse de Capitao il y a un paquet d'autres armes.


Alors par où commencer ?

Déjà j'ai conseiller 3 attaquants et 3 défenseurs en expliquant pourquoi. Ensuite tu peux jouer mon top 3 exactement comme tu le veux : roaming, site, agressif ou support.
Concernant Hibana :

- Elle n'a pas 20 mais 21 balles, connaître mieux les opérateurs ne te ferai pas de mal.
- Théoriquement c'est suffisant pour tuer 21 personnes. Donc pour tuer 1 personne ça devrait aller. Et si tu n'es pas capable de tuer 1 personnes en 10 balles je ne suis pas sur que tu le seras pour tuer 2 personnes en 30 balles.
- Elle a l'une des meilleure arme secondaire du jeu, qui fait quasiment office d'arme principale dans bien des cas, si tu te retrouve sous le feu ennemi, à cours de balles, avec Hibana, sans couverture c'est que tu as merdé quelque part.
- Son arme est tout à fait contrôlable loin des reculs de Buck, BB ou Jager (si tu n'arrives pas à le contrôler tu auras des problèmes sur 50% des armes du jeu)
- Son Type 89 est considéré pour beaucoup comme l'une des meilleure AR du jeu (degat, recul, cadence de tir)
- C'est une 3 de vitesse
- Son gadget est un vrai couteau suisse (trappes, murs ou denied les ADS de Jager)
- Elle a soit des flash soit une claymore pour s'adapter à tous les style de jeu

C'est certainement le meilleur opérateur du jeu actuellement c'est pas pour rien qu'on la voit à tous les match de pro league.

Mais si tu considère que 21 balles ça suffit bah je peux rien faire pour toi.  Sans oublier qu'il va acheter son premier opérateur DLC : tu conseillerai vraiment un autre que les 6 que j'ai conseillé ?

Jouer site : Echo à la place de Mira ?
Roaming : Caveira à la place d'Ela ?
Intel : Lesion à la place de Valk ?
Opener : Jackal à la place de BB/Buck ?
Support : Capitao à la place d'Hibana ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> En plus Ela c'est à chier.


Tout comme Ash et dieu sait que tu ne l'aimes pas  ::XD:: 

Sans dec tu l'as déjà joué ? Toi qui adore Ash j'était persuadé qu'elle te plairait.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Juste Hibana que j'aurai pas mis en top1.
En attaquant je trouve Capitao et Jackal plus simple à prendre en main oui.
Mais dans l'ensemble je trouve que les attaquants de DLC sont pas top. Je préfère largement les attaquants de base.

Contrairement en défense où là, Valkyrie, Mira, Ela, Lesion, Echo, Frost sont vraiment biens

----------


## Redlight

Je trouve que c'est le contraire. Capitao et Jackal ont des gadget facile à utiliser mais difficile à exploiter. Jackal déjà il faut pouvoir s'insérer, souvent seul, trouver une empreinte et pouvoir l'exploiter. Capitao c'est plus devenu un opérateur de support depuis qu'il a perdu ses grenades, il faut savoir où balancer ses flèches, donc connaître les maps et savoir où sont les roarmers et ne pas gêner ses potes. A mon goût les opérateurs les moins intéressants pour jouer à notre niveau.

BB et Hibana sont dans la meta depuis qu'ils sont sortis quasiment sans oublier Buck qui fait un travail fantastique dès que les planchers sont pétables sauf qu'il est difficile à maîtriser. Et BB c'est le rook de l'attaque en terme de prise en main.

----------


## ElviejoDragon

> - Elle n'a pas 20 mais 21 balles, connaître mieux les opérateurs ne te ferai pas de mal.


Hahaha on en est là  ::): 
Ce topic  ::lol::

----------


## Barbe Rousse

C'est pas le topic hein, c'est que Redlight. 
Mais faut le laisser c'est pas grave. Je ne suis qu'un petit joueur qui joue avec les copains moi.
J'ai pas ma team, j'ai pas les strats. Tu peux pas test.

----------


## Redlight

C'est vrai que c'est pas toi du tout qui m'en envoyé des piques et que je n'ai pas argumenté mes propos.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Hibana avec ses 20 balles dans le chargeur t'as pas le droit à l'erreur.
> T'as vite fait de te retrouver à sec et encore sous le feu ennemi. Et le temps de passer à l'arme secondaire t'es mort





> Ok lol, il devrait plutôt prendre Capitao avec la batteuse alors


On doit pas avoir la même version d'argumenter alors

----------


## CieLight

> Dans l'odre je te dirai :
> 1. Hibana
> 2. Valk
> 3. Ela


Cette liste n'est pas éloignée de mon ressenti IG.  :;):

----------


## Redlight

> Cette liste n'est pas éloignée de mon ressenti IG.


Avec plaisir. Tu verras ils te seront toujours utile voir très vite indispensable.

----------


## Krogort

My 2 cents de noob:
Buck je trouve que son rôle overlap pas mal avec celui de Sledge donc je le conseillerai que si on aime déjà Sledge.

Blackbeard c'est pas le gadget le plus fun à utiliser mais pouvoir survivre à une paire de headshot c'est un super avantage. 

Hibana c'est un Thermite croisé avec une Ash, très versatile,  c'est  mon attaquant préféré.

En défense je trouve les personnages globalement moins fun mais à part Caveira qui a un gameplay très spécial (ça plaît pas à tout le monde)   les perso DLC valent tous le coup. Surtout Ela qui est très versatile.
Attention quand même avec Mira, ses fenêtres sont à double tranchant, il me faut pas les placer n'importe où. En bonus a des armes assez originale.

----------


## Redlight

> C'est pas le topic hein, c'est que Redlight. 
> Mais faut le laisser c'est pas grave. Je ne suis qu'un petit joueur qui joue avec les copains moi.
> J'ai pas ma team, j'ai pas les strats. Tu peux pas test.


Fallait prevenir qu'on avait plus le droit de poster à partir du moment qu'on a un tag autre que CPC.




> On doit pas avoir la même version d'argumenter alors


Ca s'appelle le raisonnement par l'absurde. En quoi Capitao batteuse est un mauvais choix ?


- - - Mise à jour - - -




> My 2 cents de noob:
> Buck je trouve que son rôle overlap pas mal avec celui de Sledge donc je le conseillerai que si on aime déjà Sledge.
> 
> Blackbeard c'est pas le gadget le plus fun à utiliser mais pouvoir survivre à une paire de headshot c'est un super avantage. 
> 
> Hibana c'est un Thermite croisé avec une Ash, très versatile,  c'est  mon attaquant préféré.
> 
> En défense je trouve les personnages globalement moins fun mais à part Caveira qui a un gameplay très spécial (ça plaît pas à tout le monde)   les perso DLC valent tous le coup. Surtout Ela qui est très versatile.
> Attention quand même avec Mira, ses fenêtres sont à double tranchant, il me faut pas les placer n'importe où. En bonus a des armes assez originale.


Mira je la mettrai dans mon top pour un joueur expérimenté. Elle est tellement bien sur plein de point mais nécessite une grosse connaissance du jeu.

----------


## MrBishop

Capitao batteuse est un mauvais choix car son AR fait tout mieux que la M249, tout simplement. Le simple avantage en faveur de la M249, c'est son chargeur. 
Sinon l'AR cadence pareil et fait beaucoup plus de dégâts donc je vois vraiment pas pourquoi on jouerait la M249. Puis 50 balles, ça sert à rien, on s'en fout du nombre de balles puisqu'on est censé tuer à la 1ère balle théoriquement (koukou). C'est pratique si comme Ela, t'as une grosse cadence et les balles partent vite. Mais à 650 de cadence, ça sert strictement à rien... 

Même syndrome pour Ying : grosse hype au début puis quasi plus personne la joue car son seul fusil est une mitrailleuse semblable à Capitao. 34 de dégâts quoi, tu rajoutes un peu de distance et avec le damage drop, ça fait autant de dégâts qu'un pistolet à billes. Moi je comprends honnêtement pourquoi plus personne la joue, c'est de la merde

Je fais beaucoup mieux avec mon Thermite qui n'est pas un fragger. Même cadence, moins de balles. Mais 10 / 12 dégâts de plus o/

----------


## Agano

J'ai pas compris comment ça s'utilisait, le bidule de Ying. C'est une grenade qu'on balance par la fenêtre comme une flashbang?

----------


## Redlight

> Capitao batteuse est un mauvais choix car son AR fait tout mieux que la M249, tout simplement. Le simple avantage en faveur de la M249, c'est son chargeur. 
> Sinon l'AR cadence pareil et fait beaucoup plus de dégâts donc je vois vraiment pas pourquoi on jouerait la M249. Puis 50 balles, ça sert à rien, on s'en fout du nombre de balles puisqu'on est censé tuer à la 1ère balle théoriquement (koukou). C'est pratique si comme Ela, t'as une grosse cadence et les balles partent vite. Mais à 650 de cadence, ça sert strictement à rien... 
> 
> Je fais beaucoup mieux avec mon Thermite qui n'est pas un fragger. Même cadence, moins de balles. Mais 12 dégâts de plus o/


Merci Bishop mais c'était la réflexion à laquelle je voulais que Barbe arrive. 21 balles au lieu de 31 ca ne pèse pas lourd face aux qualités du Type 89. Je pensais qu'il le savait.

Et cela dit en passant l'AR de Capitao est vraiment en dessous des autres AR : 42 de dommage, une cadence basse (650 comme la batteuse) et un recul important.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Tu peux la temporiser, la faire rouler, la fait passer à travers les murs comme le gadget de fuze aussi

----------


## Voodoonice

> J'ai pas compris comment ça s'utilisait, le bidule de Ying. C'est une grenade qu'on balance par la fenêtre comme une flashbang?


Soit sur une parois comme Fuze, ou comme une grenade flash avec 3 tempo

----------


## MrBishop

> Merci Bishop mais c'était la réflexion à laquelle je voulais que Barbe arrive. 21 balles au lieu de 31 ca ne pèse pas lourd face aux qualités du Type 89. Je pensais qu'il le savait.
> 
> Et cela dit en passant l'AR de Capitao est vraiment en dessous des autres AR : 42 de dommage, une cadence basse (650 comme la batteuse) et un recul important.


Le Type 89 avec 31 balles frérot  :Bave: 
Le kiff  :Bave: 
Ça pardonnerait tout mes problèmes de aim  :Bave: 

Trop situationnel Ying, à chaque fois quand je rush un mec après avoir lancer les flashs, chui tout le temps en mode «Putain j'espère qu'il est flasher».. Je sais pas si je suis le seul  :Emo: 
Puis après non, il est pas flasher parce que y avait une pastèque qui faisait obstacle..

----------


## esprex

D'ailleurs, on est d'accord pour dire que Ying c'est de la grosse merde ?

----------


## Redlight

> Le Type 89 avec 31 balles frérot 
> Le kiff 
> Ça pardonnerait tout mes problèmes de aim 
> 
> Trop situationnel Ying, à chaque fois quand je rush un mec après avoir lancer les flashs, chui tout le temps en mode «Putain j'espère qu'il est flasher».. Je sais pas si je suis le seul 
> Puis après non, il est pas flasher parce que y avait une pastèque qui faisait obstacle..


J'en discutait sur le TS des CELL justement et on a tous le même ressenti. Et le coupable c'est la gestion des obstacle et de ligne de vue merdique du jeu (un peu à l'époque des C4 sur les barreaux).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> D'ailleurs, on est d'accord pour dire que Ying c'est de la grosse merde ?


Ca dépend, elle est très situationnelle car avec ses smokes plus ses flash elle empêche toute ligne de vue pendant une longue période. Elle pourrait servir à déloger un nid de défenseur dans une défense étendue, mais comme dis Bishop c'est la roulette russe. Des fois ça flash des fois ça flash pas. Ca manque cruellement de consistance.

----------


## esprex

Ouais ce sont les flashs le problème, tu peux (la plupart du temps) facilement esquiver, voir carrément être hors champs de vision (suffit d'un obstacle, quel qu'il soit)... Enfin franchement autant balancer des flashs classiques vu le résultat.

----------


## Krogort

> D'ailleurs, on est d'accord pour dire que Ying c'est de la grosse merde ?


Ils auraient du lui filer la SMG de Jackal ou un truc similaire.
Avec la SMG dure a contrôler, nulle en hip-fire et qui fait des dégats bof-bof c'est pas terrible...surtout couplé aux flash a l'effet assez aléatoire.

----------


## Styxounet

> - Elle n'a pas 20 mais 21 balles, [NDR: truc méchant inutile que j'ai retiré parce qu'on s'aime tous chez CPC].
> - Théoriquement c'est suffisant pour tuer 21 personnes. Donc pour tuer 1 personne ça devrait aller. Et si tu n'es pas capable de tuer 1 personnes en 10 balles je ne suis pas sur que tu le seras pour tuer 2 personnes en 30 balles.


Pfou, ca devient un topic élitiste ici  ::sad:: 
De toute facon on peut pas tuer 21 personnes en 1 round  ::XD::

----------


## MAIVLY

> De toute facon on peut pas tuer 21 personnes en 1 round


 :Cigare:  CHALLENGE ACCEPTED  :Cigare:

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Pfou, ca devient un topic élitiste ici 
> De toute facon on peut pas tuer 21 personnes en 1 round


En TH si, mais du coup les bombers en une balles c'est compliqué.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et cette histoire 20 vs 21 balles, elle a bien des chargeur de 20 balles, et ça affiche 21 avec la balle qui est dans le canon il me semble non?

----------


## Shep1

> En TH si, mais du coup les bombers en une balles c'est compliqué.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Et cette histoire 20 vs 21 balles, elle a bien des chargeur de 20 balles, et ça affiche 21 avec la balle qui est dans le canon il me semble non?


Dans la chambre. Dans le canon elle aurait déjà été mise à feu. Puisqu'on en est à enculer des mouches autant le faire correctement monsieur.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Ouais dans la chambre, dans l'alignement du canon, voilà. 
Pour le coup elle a vraiment des chargeur de 20 donc.

----------


## Wedgge

Oui, mais quid de la batteuse de Capitao dans tous ceci ? J'ai en horreur de commettre un fashion faux pas en ranked.

----------


## Shep1

> Oui, mais quid de la batteuse de Capitao dans tous ceci ? J'ai en horreur de commettre un fashion faux pas en ranked.


Dans les batteuses type M249, c'est toi qui place la munition dans la chambre en soulevant un capot. Et il existe des sac de munitions avec 50, 100. Tu peux aussi mettre un chargeur au format STANAG (type M4/M16) sur certaines M249.
Bref, moi je pense que pour être vraiment RP, Capitao il devrait avoir un FOV divisé par 2 de toute façon.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Bref, moi je pense que pour être vraiment RP, Capitao il devrait avoir un FOV divisé par 2 de toute façon.


Putain mais trop. Je vais lancer un rant à propos de ça sur reddit 'muh immersion'.

----------


## Saeko

> Envoyé par EyeLaughThugAim
> 
> 
> En TH si, mais du coup les bombers en une balles c'est compliqué.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Et cette histoire 20 vs 21 balles, elle a bien des chargeur de 20 balles, et ça affiche 21 avec la balle qui est dans le canon il me semble non?
> 
> ...


Dans ce cas on parle de cartouche et non pas de balle.  ::siffle:: 

Et techniquement la balle se trouve bien dans le canon, c'est plus l'amorce qui se trouve dans la chambre.  ::trollface::

----------


## Wedgge

Bishop dans une grand jour hier soir : "Lol, Ela c'est un perso de noob frère". Que celui qui main ce personnage "casu" ne se sente pas offusqué, il n'était pas du tout mais alors pas du tout visé.  ::ninja::

----------


## n0ra

Les 8 équipes qualifiées pour la grosse finale PL https://www.esix.fr/fr/breve/les-equ...pour-sao-paulo

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Bishop dans une grand jour hier soir : "Lol, Ela c'est un perso de noob frère". Que celui qui main ce personnage "casu" ne se sente pas offusqué, il n'était pas du tout mais alors pas du tout visé.


D'ailleurs je vous ai loupé hier. On a rank c'était marrant. On a réussi a détruire psychologiquement une équipe, on prenait 0-3, puis on a fini a 5-4, à la fin ils se TKaient entre eux, en accusant les autres d'être mauvais.
Assez jouissif.

----------


## Voodoonice

j'ai jamais vu dans un jeu, autant de type qui se prenaient pour des pros. C'est un véritable concours de melon à chaque partie.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Shep1

> j'ai jamais vu dans un je, autant de type qui se prenaient pour des pros. C'est un véritable concours de melon à chaque partie.


Oui, en casual, c'est la fête au jean michel géduskill. Au lieu de balancer des infos, les mecs balancent des insultes...

J'ai quand même rencontré des français sympa, cette après midi. A défaut d'être bon, ils sont cool. Une team qui se nomme Oni.

----------


## Styxounet

> Oui, en casual, c'est la fête au jean michel géduskill.


 ::XD:: 

Y'a eu un tournant dans les relations entre joueurs avec l’avènement des League of Légends et consort. Ou alors je suis juste vieux.

----------


## Voodoonice

Je dirais depuis qu'il y a des stats et autres classements mondiales

----------


## Redlight

> j'ai jamais vu dans un jeu, autant de type qui se prenaient pour des pros. C'est un véritable concours de melon à chaque partie.


Ca fait bizarre de croiser autre chose que des bots hein ? :forhonor:

----------


## Lancelot du lag

Vive le casu et la chiasse aux hétéros.  ::ninja::  ::ninja::

----------


## Voodoonice

> Ca fait bizarre de croiser autre chose que des bots hein ? :forhonor:


 ::blink::

----------


## Redlight

> 


For Honor y a plus personne, donc il reste les bots et ils ne peuvent pas parler. Toussa toussa...

J'aime pas expliquer mes blagues  :Red:

----------


## Voodoonice

Ok, mais comme je ne joue pas For Honor.... :^_^:

----------


## Redlight

> Ok, mais comme je ne joue pas For Honor....


Mytho on y a joué ensemble, bon c'était la beta

----------


## Voodoonice

Oui à la beta mais je n'ai pas donné suite 

Sinon les équipes qualifié pour PGW



Le tableau des quarts

----------


## Redlight

Ca à l'air pas mal, mais je suis le seul à ne pas trouver le planning des compétitions de la PGW ?

----------


## Voodoonice

Tout se que je trouve c'est 




> Jeudi - à partir de 8h30 : Tournoi Rainbow Six Siège - 6CUP

----------


## Redlight

Et moi j'ai lu que c'était le samedi 4. Tain les nazes quoi. Et le billet de la PGW est pas donné ! 20€ !

----------


## Shep1

> For Honor y a plus personne, donc il reste les bots et ils ne peuvent pas parler. Toussa toussa...
> 
> J'aime pas expliquer mes blagues


http://kaamelott-soundboard.2ec0b4.f...pas_une_blague

----------


## Redlight

> http://kaamelott-soundboard.2ec0b4.f...pas_une_blague


http://kaamelott-soundboard.2ec0b4.f...on_taisez_vous

----------


## Shep1

> http://kaamelott-soundboard.2ec0b4.f...on_taisez_vous


http://kaamelott-soundboard.2ec0b4.f...arler_aux_gens

----------


## Redlight

> http://kaamelott-soundboard.2ec0b4.f...arler_aux_gens


http://kaamelott-soundboard.2ec0b4.f...-qui-sont-cons

----------


## Shep1

> http://kaamelott-soundboard.2ec0b4.f...-qui-sont-cons


http://kaamelott-soundboard.2ec0b4.f..._tout_ces_cons

----------


## Redlight

> http://kaamelott-soundboard.2ec0b4.f..._tout_ces_cons


http://kaamelott-soundboard.2ec0b4.f..._pas_vous_dire

----------


## Voodoonice



----------


## MrBishop

> Et moi j'ai lu que c'était le samedi 4. Tain les nazes quoi. Et le billet de la PGW est pas donné ! 20€ !


Le 1er match des quarts, BeGenius vs Requiem, ça sera le *Vendredi 3 dans l'après midi*.

Personnellement j'y serais mais je reste pas jusqu'à la close du salon non plus, je taffe surement le soir  :Emo:  . Donc si des canards veulent qu'on se retrouvent, qu'on bouffent ensemble avant ou qu'on aille regarder le match sur place ensemble, why not ! Mais dans tout les cas, j'irais regarder le match et je supporterais Requiem car c'est l'équipe du pool vraiment outsider et que je trouve la plus proche de la commu. J'ai pas d'autres affinités avec les autres grosses ou moyennes équipes genre Millenium, Vitality, Ares... Fin Lucky7 & Ares, je les connais pas du tout quasiment donc bon). Puis en vrai t'as pas trop le temps de t'attacher à Millenium par exemple, le roster change tellement de fois que voilà, t'as même pas le temps de kiffer un joueur o/

Pas sur que je vienne pour le reste des jours par contre  ::ninja:: 

Normalement y aura des stands R6 (comme à la Japan Expo avec LoL & Overwatch) où des joueurs pourront s'affronter librement.

@Manly : https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...ing_for_siege/

----------


## Wedgge

> http://kaamelott-soundboard.2ec0b4.f...on_taisez_vous







Version beaucoup plus puissante.

----------


## Frypolar

Oui mais d'une personne éminemment moins sympathique. Pour rester poli

----------


## n0ra

> Le 1er match des quarts, BeGenius vs Requiem, ça sera le *Vendredi 3 dans l'après midi*.
> 
> Personnellement j'y serais mais je reste pas jusqu'à la close du salon non plus, je taffe surement le soir  . Donc si des canards veulent qu'on se retrouvent, qu'on bouffent ensemble avant ou qu'on aille regarder le match sur place ensemble, why not ! Mais dans tout les cas, j'irais regarder le match et je supporterais Requiem car c'est l'équipe du pool vraiment outsider et que je trouve la plus proche de la commu. J'ai pas d'autres affinités avec les autres grosses ou moyennes équipes genre Millenium, Vitality, Ares... Fin Lucky7 & Ares, je les connais pas du tout quasiment donc bon). Puis en vrai t'as pas trop le temps de t'attacher à Millenium par exemple, le roster change tellement de fois que voilà, t'as même pas le temps de kiffer un joueur o/
> 
> Pas sur que je vienne pour le reste des jours par contre 
> 
> Normalement y aura des stands R6 (comme à la Japan Expo avec LoL & Overwatch) où des joueurs pourront s'affronter librement.
> 
> @Manly : https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...ing_for_siege/


J'ai mal géré la pose de mes vacances cette année ... du coup pas de PGW. L'année prochaine ça devrait le faire, c'est dans pas longtemps  ::ninja:: .

Je compte sur toi pour me ramener un t-shirt R6 et pleins d'autres goodies, merci, bisous.

----------


## Voodoonice

> Server Maintenance 10/24 
> 9:00am - 11:00am EDT


Ça fait du 15h 17h chez nous ?

----------


## MAIVLY

> @Manly : https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...ing_for_siege/


 ::love::  UTSUKUSHII  ::love::

----------


## Lancelot du lag

C'est moi ou l'arme de poing d'Ela c'est de la merde?  ::ninja::  ::ninja::

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Pourquoi utiliser l'arme de poing ?
T'as une arme principale avec une cinquantaine de cartouches (chargeur et chambre confondus) c'est largement suffisant pour nettoyer la map sans avoir besoin de recharger.

----------


## Redlight

> C'est moi ou l'arme de poing d'Ela c'est de la merde?


C'est toi, son pointeur rouge permet une précision sans pareil pour une arme de poing. Elle est vraiment bien, sauf que comme elle a 51 balles dans sa smg personne ne l'utilise ^^

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> Pourquoi utiliser l'arme de poing ?
> T'as une arme principale avec une cinquantaine de cartouches (chargeur et chambre confondus) c'est largement suffisant pour nettoyer la map sans avoir besoin de recharger.


Je suis pas un PGM....

PGM:




Moi:

----------


## Redlight

> Je suis pas un PGM....
> 
> PGM:
> 
> https://i.redd.it/2grb7wjgfidy.gif
> 
> 
> Moi:
> 
> https://thumbs.gfycat.com/Verifiable...deer-small.gif


Tu devrais encore plus apprécier son flingue alors, c'est tellement une tannée de visée avec les armes de poing dans ce jeu...

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> Tu devrais encore plus apprécier son flingue alors, c'est tellement une tannée de visée avec les armes de poing dans ce jeu...


J'ai l'impression qu'elle fait pas de dégât...encore hier j'ai du mettre 3/4 balles dans un mec sans qu'il crève....par contre il s'est retourné, une rafale et mort minable de ma part...  :Emo:  :haha:

----------


## Frypolar

> Tu devrais encore plus apprécier son flingue alors, c'est tellement une tannée de visée avec les armes de poing dans ce jeu...


Ouais, s'ils pouvaient revoir les mires ce serait pas du luxe... Quand on compare à Insurgency c'est vraiment la honte pour Ubi.

----------


## Redlight

Est ce que tu tiens vraiment à comparer tout ce que fait ubi ?  :Sweat:

----------


## ChaosNighT

Pour moi, ( je dis bien pour moi ! ) le meilleur pistol du jeu reste celui de Frost ... Meilleur ressenti à distance, j'me permets de spawnkill avec, s'que j'arrive à faire avec aucun autre pistol. Y compris celui d'Ela, malgré le point rouge intégré ...

----------


## mcgrill

Bizarrement c'est le flingue de Caveira est celui que je trouve le plus simple à maîtriser.

----------


## Frypolar

> Est ce que tu tiens vraiment à comparer tout ce que fait ubi ?


Ben sur les maps et opérateurs ils font du bon taf quand même!

----------


## Voodoonice

::unsure::

----------


## Frypolar

Rendez-vous demain pour pouvoir rejouer à vos jeux Ubisoft  ::ninja::

----------


## Redlight

Ca me rappelle les maintenance WoW de la grande époque  ::XD::

----------


## Styxounet

> http://kaamelott-soundboard.2ec0b4.f...pas_une_blague


C est incroyable internet, je connaissais pas ca!

----------


## Voodoonice

Et donc pas de patch pour Castle ?

----------


## Voodoonice



----------


## MrBishop

> J'ai mal géré la pose de mes vacances cette année ... du coup pas de PGW. L'année prochaine ça devrait le faire, c'est dans pas longtemps .
> 
> Je compte sur toi pour me ramener un t-shirt R6 et pleins d'autres goodies, merci, bisous.


Bah ça va me changer les idées de voir du bon game.

Je pense très fortement que je vais juste me contenter de jouer avec Wedgge, Barbe, Sirtank & la bande en ranked, j'ai pas que ça à foutre de faire le babysitter de tout le monde et de dire à un tel "faut mettre un mur là", " y a personne sur objo". Aucun effort est fait, personne prends exemple sur les bons joueurs ou s'intéresse à R6... Chacun se contente d'être mauvais, de rester sur ses acquis. On vient, on joue, on part en classé car en "casu ça ragequit", des trucs évidents comme mettre un ACOG au lieu d'un Red dot pour les AR... Ca râle parce que il y a des spawnpeek, des sorties... Hey les gars, c'est R6, on est pas sur Dofus ou Les Sims 3 là, les arguments style "il faudrait interdire ça", c'est plus valable. C'était valable à la release, maintenant faut s'adapter car ça a toujours été comme ça depuis le début et tout le monde s'y est fait.  :210: 
Si vous voulez des adversaires qui restent sur l'objectif comme dans le trailer, c'est des bots qu'il vous faut et revendez R6 pour acheter SWAT 4.

----------


## Voodoonice

La melonite atteint même les canards  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> Bah ça va me changer les idées de voir du bon game.
> 
> Je pense très fortement que je vais juste me contenter de jouer avec Wedgge, Barbe, Sirtank & la bande en ranked, j'ai pas que ça à foutre de faire le babysitter de tout le monde et de dire à un tel "faut mettre un mur là", " y a personne sur objo". Aucun effort est fait, personne prends exemple sur les bons joueurs ou s'intéresse à R6... Chacun se contente d'être mauvais, de rester sur ses acquis. On vient, on joue, on part en classé car en "casu ça ragequit", des trucs évidents comme mettre un ACOG au lieu d'un Red dot pour les AR... Ca râle parce que il y a des spawnpeek, des sorties... Hey les gars, c'est R6, on est pas sur Dofus ou Les Sims 3 là, les arguments style "il faudrait interdire ça", c'est plus valable. C'était valable à la release, maintenant faut s'adapter car ça a toujours été comme ça depuis le début et tout le monde s'y est fait. 
> Si vous voulez des adversaires qui restent sur l'objectif comme dans le trailer, c'est des bots qu'il vous faut et revendez R6 pour acheter SWAT 4.



Autrement tu pourrais arrêter de nous emmerder toute les deux pages avec tes lamentations sur le niveau déplorable des canards et intégrer une vrai team de PGM hardcore gamer pro.

----------


## Medjes

> j'ai pas que ça à foutre de faire le babysitter de tout le monde


C'est clair que l'annoncer tel quel, ça fait :groscon: inside.

----------


## Wedgge

> Autrement tu pourrais arrêter de nous emmerder toute les deux pages avec tes lamentations sur le niveau déplorable des canards et intégrer une vrai team de PGM hardcore gamer pro.


C'est pas tellement la question que de vouloir jouer avec des pro gamer pgm et try hard à chaque parties où de savoir si Bishop à un melon dans lequel on peut se couper de belles tranches, il met simplement en avant le fait que certains sur le mumble viennent jouer en rank en ayant pas la moindre once d'implication et en comptant systématiquement sur les autres pour faire les tâches ingrates ou renverser le cours de la partie par un clutch miracle. Alors évidemment ça peut faire chier de voir un canard râler d'autant plus quand comme toi on ne fréquente pas le mumble on en saisi pas bien l'intérêt ou la finalité, mais crois moi sa m'emmerde tout autant que toi de le voir écrire des pavés de dépit mais pas pour les mêmes raisons.

----------


## Kaelis

Le dire aux intéressés  sur Mumble au moment où ça arrive, ça suffit.

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> Alors évidemment ça peut faire chier de voir un canard râler d'autant plus quand comme toi on ne fréquente pas le mumble on en saisi pas bien l'intérêt ou la finalité, mais crois moi sa m'emmerde tout autant que toi de le voir écrire des pavés de dépit mais pas pour les mêmes raisons.



Si je suis jamais sur Mumble c'est justement pour ne pas avoir à me coltiner des gens comme MrBishop qui on l'air de jouer leur vie dans le jeu....

Le mumble j'ai testé une fois sur un autre jeu et cela ne ma pas donner spécialement envi de retenter le coup...(mais ça c'est un autre débat  ::ninja::  ::ninja:: ).

Qu'il ai raison ou pas je m'en tape. J'en ai juste marre de devoir lire sa condescendance toute les 2 pages....

Ou alors on renomme le sujet en *Rainbow Six : Siege V2 - les Chroniques de MrBishop ou comment apprendre à jouer* et on sera à quoi s'en tenir...

----------


## Shep1

Bah apprendre à jouer au jeu avant de faire de la ranked, c'est pas si con que ça quand tu réfléchis bien.

----------


## CieLight

Personnellement, j'ai "peur" de venir sur le channel R6, (ça n'a rien de personnel, vous avez parfaitement le droit de jouer "sérieux"), honnêtement, demandez à admin mumble vous faire un chan R6 spécifique avec mot de passe pour les habitués et vous ne serez plus jamais dérangés par les noobs. 

Néanmoins, je tiens à préciser que la la seule fois où j'ai joué avec les canards du mumble, j'ai été très bien reçu, bien que j'ai vite compris que je n'avait rien à y faire tant que je n'aurais pas un (hypothétique) meilleur niveau.  ::ninja:: 

Pas besoin de s'énerver, on ne recherche pas tous la même chose dans un jeu, séparer les habitués des casuals ça ne me parait pas déconnant sur R6S tant les différences de niveaux peuvent être grandes.

PS : Donc, noob dispo pour parties entre noobs : Cielight_ sur Uplay  ::ninja:: 
PS2 : A ce qui parait les cosplay Ash détendent les moeurs  ::ninja::  :

----------


## Wedgge

> Si je suis jamais sur Mumble c'est justement pour ne pas avoir à me coltiner des gens comme MrBishop qui on l'air de jouer leur vie dans le jeu....
> 
> Le mumble j'ai testé une fois sur un autre jeu et cela ne ma pas donner spécialement envi de retenter le coup...(mais ça c'est un autre débat ).
> 
> Qu'il ai raison ou pas je m'en tape. J'en ai juste marre de devoir lire sa condescendance toute les 2 pages....
> 
> Ou alors on renomme le sujet en *Rainbow Six : Siege V2 - les Chroniques de MrBishop ou comment apprendre à jouer* et on sera à quoi s'en tenir...


Ben précisément en passant sur le mumble tu te rendrais vite compte que Bishop est tout sauf un connard condescendant comme tu semble le penser. Après 800h passées sur le jeu c'est aussi normal d'avoir un niveau d'exigence plus élevé d'autant plus que la plupart des canards ont maintenant un niveau relativement haut et on l'habitude de jouer ensemble depuis pas mal de temps. Ça se passe très bien les trois quart du temps on va pas forcément ressentir le besoin de l'extérioriser de la même manière que quand ça merde d'où le fait que quand c'est la foire au wtf on le dit parce que c'est pas dans les habitudes des canards de se lébran sur trois parties d'affilées, on est pas sur Overwatch  ::ninja:: . 

Puis bon si Bibish te gonfle tu fais comme nous quand il s'excite un peu trop tu lui link un nouveau cosplay de Ash, sinon tu as la fonction ignore list sa marche aussi bien.

Edit: Les nouveaux sont toujours très bien accueillit sur le mumble on est pas des sauvages cannibales, Bishop fait référence à des canards qui eux sont là régulièrement, et sont donc sensés avoir une bonne connaissance (relative) du jeu.

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> Bah apprendre à jouer au jeu avant de faire de la ranked, c'est pas si con que ça quand tu réfléchis bien.


Jamais dis le contraire...bien pour ça que je ne fais jamais de ranked.  ::ninja::  ::ninja:: 

Mais il y a l'art et la manière de dire les choses.......

Et comme le faire remarquer Kaelis, le dire en directe est suffisant. Si je viens sur le sujet c'est pour des discussions sur le jeu, des news, voir un peu de golerie de temps en temps, mais certainement pas pour avoir un contre-rendu de vos soirées coquines 

Spoiler Alert! 


(par contre des vidéos je prend.)

  engueulades...

----------


## Kaelis

> on est pas sur Overwatch .


Euh... évite.

----------


## Wedgge

::trollface:: 



Certains canards on pas non plus un temps de jeu immense, simplement parce qu'ils ont pas le temps, ça les empêchent pas de péter des culs de façon satanique avec du gros skill chaque fois qu'ils passent, pas vrai Styx ?  :Cigare: .

----------


## MrBishop

> Autrement tu pourrais arrêter de nous emmerder toute les deux pages avec tes lamentations sur le niveau déplorable des canards et intégrer une vrai team de PGM hardcore gamer pro.


Quand on voit ta notion de PGM avec un pauvre gif de Ash qui fait des kills, ça doit être facile d'être un PGM. 

Tu n'es pas concernée, tu n'as jamais vu une de nos parties donc je comprends pas pourquoi tu me rentres dedans tête baissée ?
Je me contente juste de dire tout haut ce que pensent les anciens, tout bas. Peut-être que je m'exprime mal mais sur le Mumble, on deconne quasi h24.
Alors oui je pointe le niveau dégressif des canards. Parce que chacun râle (mais ça personne ne le dit) quand il derank, perd la partie.. Regarder pourquoi on derank. Les raisons sont juste flagrante.
Je vais arrêter parce qu'après on va dire que je prends le melon / que j'ai un ton condescendant, lol.

Je suis pas là pour déclencher une guerre ou me la raconter en mode «Je suis l'exemple à suivre, fermez là et suivez mes conseils». Ça va faire 1 an que je joue avec les canards, ils m'ont beaucoup fait rager mais je les aiment énormément. Mais y a des trucs tellement obvious des fois que on progressa jamais si personne pointe les causes.

Des bisours

----------


## Styxounet

Franchement Lancelot, Bishop est bien moins chiant en jeux que sur le forum. Il est même drôle  :;):  
Mais quand même, c'est vrai que Bishop peut pas s’empêcher de venir pleurer sur ses compagnons de jeux au moins une fois par semaine et moi ça me gonfle. Ya une méthode simple: ne pas jouer avec certains. C'est ce que je fais (pas pour une question de skill mais de .... comportement  ::ninja::  ). 

Si on ajoute Redlight, qui lui aussi est plus sympas sur le vocal que sur le forum, on peut passer 1 page entière à lire des caprices de divas qui ne comprennent pas toujours que le skill de la communauté CPC va de 0 à 100 et que tous ne prennent pas leur plaisir de jouer sur la seule victoire.

Ya assez de "skill nazi" sur le chat IG pour s'épargner certains post ici.

PS: Bon Red' ne vient même plus je crois, il a fait son choix  ::P:

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> Quand on voit ta notion de PGM avec un pauvre gif de Ash qui fait des kills, ça doit être facile d'être un PGM.


Et après tu te demandes où est la condescendance.... :Facepalm:  :Facepalm:

----------


## MrBishop

Tu m'en mets plein la tronche sur 4 posts, je peux bien te tacler sur un tout petit gif  :210:

----------


## Shep1

> Et comme le faire remarquer Kaelis, le dire en directe est suffisant. Si je viens sur le sujet c'est pour des discussions sur le jeu, des news, voir un peu de golerie de temps en temps, mais certainement pas pour avoir un contre-rendu de vos soirées coquines 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> (par contre des vidéos je prend.)
> 
>   engueulades...


Ca a déjà été débattu, et tu as beau le dire en live, t'en as certains, comme Uber, et il n'est pas tout seul, qui s'en contre foutent de ce que tu leur dit. Si je ne joue plus trop depuis quelques semaines, qui commencent à se transformer en quelques mois, c'est à cause de ça. Quand j'arrive, beaucoup de joueurs veulent faire du ranked, mais très peu ont le minimum requis pour en faire : communiquer, savoir viser un éléphant dans un couloir, utiliser son cerveau, et surtout, SURTOUT, ne pas rager à chaque fois que tu te fais fragger, peut importe la raison.
Moi ça me fait vraiment chier, parce que j'aime bien le jeu, j'ai pas envie d’arrêter, mais déjà que l'état du jeu est pas bon, si en plus je joue avec des mecs qui en ont rien à faire de jouer ensemble pour construire quelque chose.

Cela dit je reconnais que les post de bishop sont souvent mal amené et parfois ça fait un peu trop calimero, mais au moins il ouvre sa gueule, n'en déplaise à certains. Il n'a insulté personne, et contrairement à moi il ne donne même pas de noms. Si tu l'aimes pas tu fais comme moi, tu le mets dans ton ignore list  ::ninja::

----------


## KiwiX

> Bah ça va me changer les idées de voir du bon game.
> 
> Je pense très fortement que je vais juste me contenter de jouer avec Wedgge, Barbe, Sirtank & la bande en ranked, j'ai pas que ça à foutre de faire le babysitter de tout le monde et de dire à un tel "faut mettre un mur là", " y a personne sur objo". Aucun effort est fait, personne prends exemple sur les bons joueurs ou s'intéresse à R6... Chacun se contente d'être mauvais, de rester sur ses acquis. On vient, on joue, on part en classé car en "casu ça ragequit", des trucs évidents comme mettre un ACOG au lieu d'un Red dot pour les AR... Ca râle parce que il y a des spawnpeek, des sorties... Hey les gars, c'est R6, on est pas sur Dofus ou Les Sims 3 là, les arguments style "il faudrait interdire ça", c'est plus valable. C'était valable à la release, maintenant faut s'adapter car ça a toujours été comme ça depuis le début et tout le monde s'y est fait. 
> Si vous voulez des adversaires qui restent sur l'objectif comme dans le trailer, c'est des bots qu'il vous faut et revendez R6 pour acheter SWAT 4.


T'es salé, bordel. Rage pas.

C'est clairement le genre de post qui ne donnera jamais envie à personne de venir jouer sur mumble avec les canards. Et c'est d'autant plus con que l'ambiance est très cool, je peux en témoigner. Ché pas, c'est un jeu, les gens viennent peut-être se détendre ? Genre ... pour jouer ? Si vous faites du ranked, c'est normal de s'isoler entre tryhard mais de là à se transformer en salière, _sad story bro_. Je vais t'appeler saeko si tu continues  ::happy2:: .




> Ta soeur elle est salée aussi. Mais pas au même endroit.
> 
> Je t'aime.


Je t'<3 aussi bb.

----------


## Shep1

> T'es salé, bordel. Rage pas.


Ta soeur elle est salée aussi. Mais pas au même endroit.

Je t'aime.

----------


## Redlight

> Franchement Lancelot, Bishop est bien moins chiant en jeux que sur le forum. Il est même drôle  
> Mais quand même, c'est vrai que Bishop peut pas s’empêcher de venir pleurer sur ses compagnons de jeux au moins une fois par semaine et moi ça me gonfle. Ya une méthode simple: ne pas jouer avec certains. C'est ce que je fais (pas pour une question de skill mais de .... comportement  ). 
> 
> Si on ajoute Redlight, qui lui aussi est plus sympas sur le vocal que sur le forum, on peut passer 1 page entière à lire des caprices de divas qui ne comprennent pas toujours que le skill de la communauté CPC va de 0 à 100 et que tous ne prennent pas leur plaisir de jouer sur la seule victoire.
> 
> Ya assez de "skill nazi" sur le chat IG pour s'épargner certains post ici.
> 
> PS: Bon Red' ne vient même plus je crois, il a fait son choix


Hey j'ai rien dis moi ! Alors me mêlez pas à vos histoires. Je suis désagréable uniquement quand on me taunt hein ! 95% de mes post sont tout à fait courtois. C'est juste que les attaques gratuites j'apprécie pas. Après oui j'ai arrêter de venir jouer car ça devenait usant à un moment. Mais je suis partant pour jouer avec toi quand tu veux poulet t'as juste à me parler IG.

Mais bon Bishop a le mérite de continuer à venir sur Mumble contrairement à d'autre comme moi et Shep , son erreur c'est de poster à chaque fois à chaud. Mais c'est sa manière d'extérioriser.

@ Kiwix : t'façon on a pas besoin d'un plot sur mumble sale low. Ps : j'ai récupérer une manette donc si tu veux jouer avec un plot sur Rocket League dis moi  ::ninja::

----------


## KiwiX

> @ Kiwix : t'façon on a pas besoin d'un plot sur mumble sale low. Ps : j'ai récupérer une manette donc si tu veux jouer avec un plot sur Rocket League dis moi


T'façon j'me connecte plus sur mumble depuis qu'il n'y a que des mecs hautains comme bishop  ::ninja::  Quand tu veux pour RL bb, j'te carry <3

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Non mais les nouveaux vous pouvez venir.
Là Bishop parle pour les parties en ranked. Et oui, en ranked on y va pour bien jouer. 
Sinon en casual c'est bien plus détendu.

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> Tu m'en mets plein la tronche sur 4 posts, je peux bien te tacler sur un tout petit gif


On critique pas mes gifs. Sinon je sors ceux que j'ai poster sur le forum ME:A.  :nawak:  :nawak: 


Autrement je suis prés à faire un câlin en signe d'amour et de fraternisation.  ::wub::  ::wub::

----------


## JazzMano

> viennent jouer en rank en comptant systématiquement sur les autres pour renverser le cours de la partie par un clutch miracle.


 :Cigare:

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Ça ne s'applique pas à toi. Comment tu pourrais clutch alors que t'es toujours le premier à crever ?

----------


## Redlight

> 


Tu joues encore ou tu es trop occupé à trucider de l'orc ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> 


Ca fait 17h30 chez nous ? Et le fuseau ET c'est EST  ?

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Ca fait 17h30 chez nous. Et le fuseau ET c'est EST  ?


ET, est des Etats Unis. 5h de moins par rapport à nous

----------


## Redlight

> ET, est des Etats Unis. 5h de moins par rapport à nous


Oups c'était une question d'ailleurs j'ai oublié le point d'interrogation. Ok merci. Mais les ET c'est grand ya 5 fuseaux dessus  ::unsure:: 

ok j'ai ma réponse : https://www.timeanddate.com/time/zones/et c'est donc bien à 17h30 heure gauloise.

----------


## Voodoonice

akshdeep_S. c'est un canard ?

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Oups c'était une question d'ailleurs j'ai oublié le point d'interrogation. Ok merci. Mais les ET c'est grand ya 5 fuseaux dessus


Non justement ET = Eastern Time = Côte Est des Etats Unis = 5h de décalage

Édit : 6h de décalage comme on est à +1 nous

----------


## Redlight

> Non justement ET = Eastern Time = Côte Est des Etats Unis = 5h de décalage
> 
> Édit : 6h de décalage comme on est à +1 nous


Lol j'avais lu "ET c'est les Etat Unis" my bad.

----------


## Voodoonice

C'est pas +2 heure d'été et +1 heure d'hiver ?

----------


## MrBishop

> Franchement Lancelot, Bishop est bien moins chiant en jeux que sur le forum. Il est même drôle  
> Mais quand même, c'est vrai que Bishop peut pas s’empêcher de venir pleurer sur ses compagnons de jeux au moins une fois par semaine et moi ça me gonfle. Ya une méthode simple: ne pas jouer avec certains. C'est ce que je fais (pas pour une question de skill mais de .... comportement  ). 
> 
> Si on ajoute Redlight, qui lui aussi est plus sympas sur le vocal que sur le forum, on peut passer 1 page entière à lire des caprices de divas qui ne comprennent pas toujours que le skill de la communauté CPC va de 0 à 100 et que tous ne prennent pas leur plaisir de jouer sur la seule victoire.
> 
> Ya assez de "skill nazi" sur le chat IG pour s'épargner certains post ici.
> 
> PS: Bon Red' ne vient même plus je crois, il a fait son choix


Ne compare pas ma vision des choses avec du «skill nazi». Le terme est complètement inapproprié et à total l'opposé de ma vision du jeu.
N'interpreter pas mon post selon vos propos, je vois pas en quoi faire des calls est du skill nazisme : c'est juste l'essence même de R6..

 ::):

----------


## Lancelot du lag

L'essence c'est super bien que très ordinaire, surtout sans plomb.


C'était le post inutile du jour.  ::ninja::  ::ninja::

----------


## Voodoonice

::O:  ::cry::  :Facepalm:

----------


## Styxounet

> Ne compare pas ma vision des choses avec du «skill nazi». Le terme est complètement inapproprié et à total l'opposé de ma vision du jeu.
> N'interpreter pas mon post selon vos propos, je vois pas en quoi faire des calls est du skill nazisme : c'est juste l'essence même de R6..


De toute facon je joue a Destiny maintenant, personne ne me voit rater mes HS  ::ninja::

----------


## Shep1

> De toute facon je joue a Destiny maintenant, personne ne me voit rater mes HS


Tu t'es pas fait ban ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> https://tof.cx/images/2017/10/25/6e5...95a8f3f31d.png


 :haha:

----------


## Mixadonf

> PS : Donc, noob dispo pour parties entre noobs : Cielight_ sur Uplay


je t'ajoute des que je peux  :;):

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> J'ai mal géré la pose de mes vacances cette année ... du coup pas de PGW. L'année prochaine ça devrait le faire, c'est dans pas longtemps .  Je compte sur toi pour me ramener un t-shirt R6 et pleins d'autres goodies, merci, bisous.


Il y a des goodies distribués gratuitement ? Sur le stand ubi ? Comment et où on obtient ça ?




> Si tu l'aimes pas tu fais comme moi, tu le mets dans ton ignore list


 :;): 




> Non mais les nouveaux vous pouvez venir.
> Là Bishop parle pour les parties en ranked. Et oui, en ranked on y va pour bien jouer. 
> Sinon en casual c'est bien plus détendu.


Et oui pour répondre aux posts que je viens de lire, Bishop rage sur le fofo de temps en temps, mais c'est un mec sympa, on s'amuse bien avec lui.
Et bien sur les nouveaux sont chaleureusement accueillis, et le seul point qui peu faire rager, c'est le rank, en casu pas de problème, en tout cas pour moi, et surement d'autres, pour jouer avec des débutants, bien au contraire.
Alors n'hésitez pas à passer sur le mumble, on ne mange pas, malgré ce que l'on pourrait croire à la lecture du fofo.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Il y a des goodies ditribué gratuitemetn ? SUr le stand ubi ? Comment et où on obtient ça ?


En allant à la Paris Games Week. Mais ça c'est pas gratuit. Alors, tu les veux toujours tes goodies ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Voodoonice

Le patchnode de la maj de mi-saison est là :
https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/e...orcements.aspx

Au programme:
-Buff de kaphan qui a désormais 5 pièges infligeant 60pt de dégats.
-Buff de blitz qui peut courir avec son bouclier.
-Nerf de Ela: Elle se voit retirer 1 grizmot mine et le recul de sa SMG augmenter.
-Uniforme Elite pour Jager.
-Amelioration de la latence et du hitreg+ ajout d'îcone en jeu indiquant les problèmes.

-(edit) + correction des divers bugs notamment celui de montage et de castle.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Intéressant. 
Kapkan passe à 2 de vitesse aussi. C'est bon ça

----------


## schouffy

ça fait un moment que je suis pas venu sur le mumble, j'ai vu les posts de Bitchop sur le forum, ça m'a donné envie de vendre mon PC  ::ninja:: 
Bon blague à part j'ai vraiment vendu mon PC car ça prenait trop de place dans mon appart parisien, et vous me manquez mais mon nouveau portable devrait faire tourner le jeu (Wedgge coupain  ::lol:: ), je viendrai asap.
Mais sinon oubliez pas que des fois on subit le "go rank" des autres canards, parfois on sait qu'on a un niveau gênant pour les autres mais on veut pas être le relou qui veut empêcher tout le monde de rank.

Bref jouons pour le fun mais faisons de notre mieux.

----------


## Wedgge

> j'ai vraiment vendu mon PC car ça prenait trop de place *dans mon appart parisien*, et vous me manquez mais mon nouveau portable devrait faire tourner le jeu, je viendrai asap


Merde je t'ai déjà traité de bourgeois dans un autre post il y a 10 minutes, du coup je sais pas quoi dire  :tired: .

----------


## schouffy

Tu peux me traiter de sale pauvre qui vit dans 30m²  ::o:

----------


## Wedgge

A PARIS 30 M² CARR2 §§§§§§§ :Boom:  :Boom:  :Boom:  :Boom:

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> En allant à la Paris Games Week. Mais ça c'est pas gratuit. Alors, tu les veux toujours tes goodies ?


Tu veux dire que les goodies ne sont pas gratuits ou que la PGW n'est pas gratuite ?

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Tu veux dire que les goodies ne sont pas gratuits ou que la PGW n'est pas gratuite ?


La PGW n'est pas gratuite.

----------


## n0ra

> Tu veux dire que les goodies ne sont pas gratuits ou que la PGW n'est pas gratuite ?


Les goodies sont gratos, en général tu as un stand dédié mais sinon ils dédient un scène où ils balancent des goodies à foison, premier a sauté dessus, premier servi  ::): .

----------


## Voodoonice

Maintenance notes:

Deploy 3.2 - Mid-Season Reinforcements

----------


## MrBishop

> En allant à la Paris Games Week. Mais ça c'est pas gratuit. Alors, tu les veux toujours tes goodies ?


Amenez vous bande de catins, franchement ça pourrait être cool.
Et du coup j'y vais le Vendredi aprem ou Samedi la journée, ça dépend des matchs.

Ash en cosplay  :Bave: 
IQ waifu  :Bave: 
Ela polonaise big boobs  :Bave:

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Ela polonaise big boobs


Où ça ?




> big boobs


Où ça bordel ???

Moi vendredi c'est pas possible, je prends une cuite pour le "départ" d'un collègue.
Le samedi pourquoi pas, histoire de se prendre une (des) mousses et aller choper des goodies en mode dalleux.
Et puis ça me permettra de vérifier si t'es vraiment qui tu prétends être (origines and co...).
Ce qui me chiffonne c'est de ne pas avoir pu mettre la main sur l'esquisse d'un programme, genre avec les heure des events ou ce genre de trucs, les plans des stands / exposants.

----------


## MrBishop

Amène Barbe avec toi, j'ai toujours voulu me taper une rousse

----------


## n0ra

> Ce qui me chiffonne c'est de ne pas avoir pu mettre la main sur l'esquisse d'un programme, genre avec les heure des events ou ce genre de trucs, les plans des stands / exposants.


https://www.parisgamesweek.com/fr/program

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> Le patchnode de la maj de mi-saison est là :
> https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/e...orcements.aspx
> 
> Au programme:
> -Buff de kaphan qui a désormais 5 pièges infligeant 60pt de dégats.
> -Buff de blitz qui peut courir avec son bouclier.
> -Nerf de Ela: Elle se voit retirer 1 grizmot mine et le recul de sa SMG augmenter.
> -Uniforme Elite pour Jager.
> -Amelioration de la latence et du hitreg+ ajout d'îcone en jeu indiquant les problèmes.
> ...



Pas mal tout ça.  ::):  ::):

----------


## Redlight

Je suis pas fan du tout des changement de Kapkan et Blitz. Ca va foutre un bordel monstre. Perso je me vois bien placer mes pièges avec Kapkan et tenté des spawnkill dégueulasse car même si tu ne tues personnes si tu les mets en dessous de 60 pv tu as de forte chance de faire des kills.

Et Blitz va devenir ingérable, il n'y a plus qu'à prier pour que les balles passe à travers son shield.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Amène Barbe avec toi, j'ai toujours voulu me taper une rousse


Je vis dans une vraie ville moi. Pas dans la poubelle parisienne. Du coup pas possible de venir à la PGW

----------


## Wedgge

> Je suis pas fan du tout des changement de Kapkan et Blitz. Ca va foutre un bordel monstre. Perso je me vois bien placer mes pièges avec Kapkan et tenté des spawnkill dégueulasse car même si tu ne tues personnes si tu les mets en dessous de 60 pv tu as de forte chance de faire des kills.
> 
> Et Blitz va devenir ingérable, il n'y a plus qu'à prier pour que les balles passe à travers son shield.


Complètement d'accord, le coup de Blitz qui court c'est juste ridicule, on sait tous ici comment va se terminer sa triste lancée olympique, entre les Ela/Lesion/Frost/Kapkan/Mouleshot/Hitreg je lui donne même pas 4 sec de survie en milieu hostile.

Edit: il ne nie pas être roux, intéressant.

----------


## mcgrill

La plupart des jeux online deviennent merdique et frustrant à cause des pouvoirs/gadget de crowd control.
On est dans un FPS, je vois de plus en plus mal les ajouts de mines, traps, stun etc...

Un peu ça va, du coup on essaye d'y faire attention, mais quand en 3 minutes il faut se la jouer démineur ça casse un peu le fun.

Bref j'aimais bien l'équilibre qui était plus mesure/contre-mesure et maintenant on arrive à du classic deathmatch à la mmo avec les dps, les supports, et les cc.
Manque plus que les healers et on aura du overwatch tactique.

----------


## MrBishop

> La plupart des jeux online deviennent merdique et frustrant à cause des pouvoirs/gadget de crowd control.
> On est dans un FPS, je vois de plus en plus mal les ajouts de mines, traps, stun etc...
> Un peu ça va, du coup on essaye d'y faire attention, mais quand en 3 minutes il faut se la jouer démineur ça casse un peu le fun.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Ça commence  :Facepalm:

----------


## Voodoonice



----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> il ne nie pas être roux, intéressant.


En même temps il EST roux.




> https://www.parisgamesweek.com/fr/program


Chouette merci.




> Je vis dans une vraie ville moi. Pas dans la poubelle parisienne. Du coup pas possible de venir à la PGW


Si en vrai ramen (Spécial Dédicace à notre ami asiat) toi, je suis seul dans mon appart ce weekend là, et puis ça te sortira un peu pour autre chose que te la coller (quoi que...).

----------


## Styxounet

> Si en vrai ramen (Spécial Dédicace à notre ami asiat) toi, je suis seul dans mon appart ce weekend là


On peut venir a combien?

----------


## Shep1

> On peut venir a combien?


Dans eye, si tu rentre à 2 c'est déjà pas mal. Et puis faut avoir faim, vu l'état du bonhomme...  ::ninja::

----------


## Wedgge

Sa m'intéresse également si une place ce libère je suis dispo.

----------


## Styxounet

> Dans eye, si tu rentre à 2 c'est déjà pas mal. Et puis faut avoir faim, vu l'état du bonhomme...


Je pensais plus a rentrer dans Barbe avec Eye, sous le regard amusé de Wedgge.

----------


## Wedgge

Ah non cette fois on à dit qu'on changeait, pas comme la dernière fois où j'étais pas titulaire, tenir la cam c'est chiant les gars !

----------


## MrBishop

T'as un appart sur Paname Eye ?
Sinon je peux me charger du transport d'un passager: j'ai un casque moto et des gants.
Avantage : je bombarde moins que Shep
Inconvénient : j'ai le permis que depuis 3 mois  ::ninja::

----------


## n0ra

> Inconvénient : j'ai le permis que depuis 3 mois

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Bon du coup si vous voulez balancer sur Barbe c'est le moment : il est ban 24h pour incitation à l'agression sexuelle.

Edit : Interdit de parler de cul sur le forum.

Voyons voir comment ça passe dans ce forum :




> Dans eye, si tu rentre à 2 c'est déjà pas mal. Et puis faut avoir faim, vu l'état du bonhomme...

----------


## schouffy

> http://img65.laughinggif.com/pic/HTT...dpZgloglog.gif


Ah putain xD

----------


## Hhaine

> Manque plus que les healers et on aura du overwatch tactique.


doc is life ...

vous allez quand à la pgw ?

----------


## Redlight

Bah au date où elle se tient  ::XD::

----------


## MrBishop

On y va Samedi avec Eye pour l'instant (Samedi de la semaine pro)

----------


## Frypolar

Ah ils ont viré les gains de renom en Terro Hunt. Super les mecs, des génies  :Clap:

----------


## Hhaine

> On y va Samedi avec Eye pour l'instant (Samedi de la semaine pro)


Nice ! On se retrouve là bas ou avant ? :D

----------


## Voodoonice

> Ah ils ont viré les gains de renom en Terro Hunt. Super les mecs, des génies


Les gains étaient si faibles de toute façon. Terro Hunt ça sert à faire les défis et un peu à s'entrainer sinon.. ::rolleyes::

----------


## Frypolar

> Les gains étaient si faibles de toute façon. Terro Hunt ça sert à faire les défis et un peu à s'entrainer sinon..


Tu gagnes plus qu’en partie normale. Et peu importe, t’as plein de gens qui ne jouent pas ou peu en multi.

----------


## Redlight

> Ah ils ont viré les gains de renom en Terro Hunt. Super les mecs, des génies


Tu en gagnes toujours je crois mais très peu, proportionnel au temps passé.

----------


## Frypolar

> Tu en gagnes toujours je crois mais très peu, proportionnel au temps passé.


Oui donc t’en gagnes pas en fait. Mais histoire de pas le dire comme ça on te fait 3 points et demi. Tout ça parce qu’il y a 3 connards qui abusent d’un glitch. Ce serait facile de vérifier qu’un joueur ne gagne pas trop d’un coup mais c’est trop pratique d’avoir une excuse pour pousser les joueurs à passer à la caisse...

----------


## Redlight

J'avais lu qu'ils avaient corriger l'exploit de ce glitch précédemment et cette diminution n'a rien à voir (comm officielle). J'ai plus les sources et je peux me tromper mais il me semble.

----------


## MrBishop

> Nice ! On se retrouve là bas ou avant ? :D


Je sais pas encore :/ faut que je vois sur le Mumble (et Wedgge, t'as oublier de poser la question à Eye hier)

----------


## Frypolar

> J'avais lu qu'ils avaient corriger l'exploit de ce glitch précédemment et cette diminution n'a rien à voir (comm officielle). J'ai plus les sources et je peux me tromper mais il me semble.


Dans le patch note pour la semaine prochaine :




> We have discussed the removal of Renown from Lone Wolf Terrorist Hunt in the past as part of an effort to deter players from hacking their Renown gained from Situations and Lone Wolf Terrorist Hunt. Fortunately, we were able to find a way around this while still allowing Renown gain in these game modes!
> 
> Renown in Situations and Lone Wolf Terrorist Hunt will be earned based on the amount of time you spend playing, as opposed to your total score at the end of the game. An unfortunate side effect of this change is that the Renown gain will not scale based on difficulty level, or wins/losses.


Du coup flinguer les gains en solo semble être leur "correction". Une fois de plus on sent le côté professionnel d’Ubi  :Indeed:

----------


## Hhaine

> Je sais pas encore :/ faut que je vois sur le Mumble (et Wedgge, t'as oublier de poser la question à Eye hier)


bah je suis la a partir de lundi soir  ::):  ca laisse le temps ... sinon tu peux me contacter par facebook ^^

----------


## MAIVLY

> Du coup flinguer les gains en solo semble être leur "correction". Une fois de plus on sent le côté professionnel d’Ubi


Maintenant, on gagne maxi 35/40 points par chasses au terros et *au moins 10/20% de renommée en moins sur des parties en ligne, ce qui impacte surtout les joueurs avec le plus de points dans la partie...*
Ca sens vraiment la pression d'Ubisoft sur les développeurs pour inciter le plus possible les joueurs à acheter des crédits. 
évidemment, c'est bien pire pour ceux qui n'ont pas pris le season pass et surtout les nouveaux joueurs, qui risquent de lâcher le jeu plus vite.
Beurk caca boudin  ::(: 
Après je suis vraiment pas le bon exemple, j'ai du dépenser le double du prix du jeu dans le jeu, alors avant de m'envoyer chier, voici une allégorie imagée me représentant : 

 ::ninja::

----------


## Redlight

Ils vont peut être changer d'avis avec la sortie de CoD

----------


## Shep1

Moi j'aurais plutôt dit ça :



 ::trollface::

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Ah bah on peut de nouveau quitter le jeu pendant une interrogation pour l'éviter :

https://gfycat.com/gifs/detail/downrighthonestfoxhound

Pas mal ce mid season reinforcement.

----------


## Redlight

Encore une vieux bug résolu qui resurgit pour un MaJ. Je paierai cher pour visiter les locaux d'Ubi et voir comment il bosse. Bien plus cher que pour un skin élite. Certainement le plus grand mystère du monde derrière la prononciation du mot GIF.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> /02New Deployment
> process
> *3-STEPS DEPLOYMENT FOR NEW TECH FEATURES
> 
> Gradual deployment TTS → PC* → CONSOLE for a more efficient quality control
> ON/OFF SWITCH
> 
> Ability to rollback faster to previous systems in case of emergency


#OperationHealth

----------


## Voodoonice

> Tu gagnes plus qu’en partie normale. Et peu importe, t’as plein de gens qui ne jouent pas ou peu en multi.


Ah !! parce qu'il y a des gens qui ont acheté r6 pour faire que de la chasse aux terro ?  ::O:  ::o:  ::XD::

----------


## Frypolar

> Ah !! parce qu'il y a des gens qui ont acheté r6 pour faire que de la chasse aux terro ?


Ben oui. Et au tout début je crois qu’il était question d’autres modes solos ou d’améliorations. J’ai un doute cela dit. Mais la chasse au terro sur une petite map comme House où t’essaies de jouer super propre, c’est pas mal du tout hein. T’y passes pas 4h c’est sûr mais c’est pas mal.

D’ailleurs pendant un temps je les faisais au pistolet mais impossible de retrouver l’aisance qu’on dans Insurgency avec les mires de R6  ::|:

----------


## MrBishop

On a tester hier en 5v5, Lobs prenait tout le temps Kapkan et l'ope est devenu ingérable.. En plus des autres OP à pièges, là faut vérifier chaque montant de porte, avancer avec cette peur de se manger un Kapkan.. Et si t'as pas de drone pour checker les portes sur ta progression, bah t'es bien dans la merde puisque tu dois vérifier chaque montant de porte.

Pour rappel le laser de Kapkan maintenant c'est : une simple petite boite que tu peux accrocher à différents niveaux de la porte.

Fin bref : ça devient plus drôle. J'attends la sortie de Bless Online et je me casse. RIP R6  ::zzz::

----------


## Voodoonice

C'est sûr que maintenant avec 5 pièges qui font 60 pv de dégâts, si derrière t'a un Lésion + une Ela, ça se compliquer pour passer  :nawak:

----------


## n0ra

> J'attends la sortie de Bless Online


Copain !  ::lol::

----------


## Krogort

Voila le buff d'IQ que tout le monde attendait !

----------


## Agano

650 Mo de patch?

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> je me casse. Rip r6


FAKE !  ::mellow::

----------


## Voodoonice

> 650 Mo de patch?


 ::w00t::

----------


## Voodoonice

Personne pour jouer ce soir ?  ::cry::

----------


## MrBishop

À la PGW, je viendrais avec mon tee shirt aAa avec en flockage derrière :

CELL.Redlght

 :Fourbe:

----------


## Voodoonice



----------


## MrBishop

Hibana en full set Halloween, elle est graaaaave stylé. Elle a un style japonais un peu théâtre kabuki à l'ancienne avec son masque blanc et son uniforme tout blanc aussi.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Hibana en full set Halloween, elle est graaaaave stylé. Elle a un style japonais un peu théâtre kabuki à l'ancienne avec son masque blanc et son uniforme tout blanc aussi.


Clin d'oeil pour les ancêtres.

----------


## Krogort

Le nouveau Blitz est génial  ::love:: 



Et horrible a contrer en duel quand le mec en face est pas un manchot  ::sad::

----------


## Voodoonice

Bof, j'en ai pété 2 ou 3 hier soir, ou alors les mecs étaient pas doué

----------


## Wedgge

Justement, en parlant de Blitz, le hipfire dans 3 mètres carré est toujours aussi efficace : 
https://youtu.be/RGu5THxZAhg?t=2m28s

----------


## Redlight

> À la PGW, je viendrais avec mon tee shirt aAa avec en flockage derrière :
> 
> CELL.Redlght


??

Perso j'ai plus trop la motive dernièrement 3 semaines que j'ai quasiment pas toucher au jeu

----------


## Voodoonice

Putain le prix des Halloween bundles 40500 renommée ou 1080 crédits R6  ::O: 
Ils n'y vont pas avec le dos de la cuillère  ::XD::

----------


## Agano

C'est l'esprit Macron ça monsieur, vas-y Yves  :Cigare:

----------


## Voodoonice

Je viens de tester un chasse au terro. 35 points de renommé pour la libération d'otage
Monsieur est trop bon   ::XD::

----------


## Frypolar

> Putain le prix des Halloween bundles 40500 renommée ou 1080 crédits R6 
> Ils n'y vont pas avec le dos de la cuillère





> Je viens de tester un chasse au terro. 35 points de renommé pour la libération d'otage
> Monsieur est trop bon


Bien entendu tout ça n’est que pure coïncidence.

----------


## Voodoonice

Totalement et penser le contraire  serait faire preuve de mauvaise foi  :tired:

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Oh mon dieu les skins sont chers, mais comment allons nous jouer ?

----------


## Redlight

Après ce genre de bande sont à ce prix depuis un moment déjà

----------


## Voodoonice

> Oh mon dieu les skins sont chers, mais comment allons nous jouer ?


La question n'est pas là, c'est juste qu'ils poussent de plus en plus les gens à dépenser de l'argent pour des skins, alors certes c'est juste cosmétique, mais quelqu'un qui ne peut pas jouer 8 heures/jours a de moins en moins de chance de pouvoir se faire plaisir.
Autre chose, j'ai l'impression que pour les Alpha pack  il faut attendre de plus en plus un pourcentage élevé pour en décrocher un, avant il m'arriver d'en choper entre 20 et 30%. 

Maintenant



Soit j'ai pas de cul (Ce qui est fort possible) soit ils ont changé un truc

----------


## Barbe Rousse

C'est qu'il faut gagner pour avoir une chance de faire tourner la roue  :;):

----------


## Voodoonice

Oui merci je suis au courant  ::rolleyes::

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> C'est qu'il faut gagner pour avoir une chance de faire tourner la roue


 :;):

----------


## Wedgge

> La question n'est pas là, c'est juste qu'ils poussent de plus en plus les gens à dépenser de l'argent pour des skins, alors certes c'est juste cosmétique, mais quelqu'un qui ne peut pas jouer 8 heures/jours a de moins en moins de chance de pouvoir se faire plaisir.


Le plaisir il vient en jouant, la mode des skins über tendance façon fashion week pour Jean Kévin je m'en passerait volontiers surtout vu la gueule des peintures. J'aurai pas été contre une personnalisation des perso comme ce peut être le cas sur wildlands avec le côté tacticool épuré, c'est plus dans l'esprit du jeu. Là les types nous font du overwatch/autrefps mais en turbo laid.

----------


## Shep1

> Le plaisir il vient en jouant, la mode des skins über tendance façon fashion week pour Jean Kévin je m'en passerait volontiers surtout vu la gueule des peintures. J'aurai pas été contre une personnalisation des perso comme ce peut être le cas sur wildlands avec le côté tacticool épuré, c'est plus dans l'esprit du jeu. Là les types nous font du overwatch/autrefps mais en turbo laid.


Oui, j'aurais aimé pouvoir choisir le poids de mon personnage. De cette manière, on aurait pu jouer certains personnages autrement. Choisir le camo aussi ça aurait été cool. En fonction de la carte, ça aurait été une bonne _feature_.

----------


## Wedgge

Compliqué à équilibrer tout de même, ou alors il aurait fallu imposer des quotas poids/rapidité par escouade, ça me parait un peu hasardeux.

----------


## Shep1

> Compliqué à équilibrer tout de même, ou alors il aurait fallu imposer des quotas poids/rapidité par escouade, ça me parait un peu hasardeux.


Ah oui, ça n'aurait pas été facile à équilibré c'est sur. M'enfin, vu l'état de l'équilibrage avec tous ces pièges en défense dernièrement...

----------


## Wedgge

Engouement temporaire, je suis pas persuadé que Kapkan sera si utilisé que ça, et mine de rien la mise en place des cinq pièges/deux murs prend un temps monstrueux, peut être qu'on va voir apparaître de plus en plus le russe en roaming sauvage.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Engouement temporaire, je suis pas persuadé que Kapkan sera si utilisé que ça, et mine de rien la mise en place des cinq pièges/deux murs prend un temps monstrueux.


Ça se fait en roamant, ça va, et le 2speed 2armor aide pas mal.

Et pour Kapkan, il est balaise quand même, ça trigger beaucoup, et du coup les mecs en attaque meurt ou bien se font quand même bien baisser leur vie. Sur les parties d'aujourd'hui avec Tommy, il en a bien profité et nous aussi du coup.

Et pour le choix de la couleur, de l'armure and co, on avait ça dans Vegas 2 par exemple, c’était sympa, tu pouvais choisir le niveau d'armure de chaque morceau de ton armure, et tu avais deux trois armures différentes par niveau d'armure (2 lourdes, deux moyennes, ...) pour le style, avec possibilité de choisir un camo pour chaque partie de l'armure, c'était pas mal pensé, mais du coup ça aurait été plus difficile à différencier les opérateurs, et effectivement l'équilibrage derrière ça...

----------


## Wedgge

MAJOR BUG regarding the new Blitz Buff   :Facepalm: .

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Pas pu regarder, le truc où quand tu sprintes et que l'on te melee tu crois garder ton shield alors que tu ne l'as plus?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

OK j'ai pu voir, c'est bien ça en effet. Ouais ils ont oublié de mettre cette animation. Sans surprise, en ne respectant pas leur méthode de maj, passer par le TTS and co, on l'aurait vu, comme l'interrogation de cav. 'fin bref, ubi

----------


## Frypolar

Dans les commentaires un mec fait remarquer que ce n’est pas nouveau : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmmL...ature=youtu.be

----------


## Wedgge

Il y a plus d'un bug avec Blitz de toute façon, lors de la phase de drone il garde son bouclier en face (parfois en bougeant dans tous les sens selon l'orientation du drone), et lorsque l'on quitte le drone il a systématiquement le shield dans le dos. Et apparemment le hs à travers la vitre et de retour.

----------


## Frypolar

Le silencieux du fusil à pompe de Lesion ne se comporte pas comme les autres silencieux : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gorZAI42SoI Je sais pas si c’est un bug ou si c’est volontaire...

----------


## Hhaine

> À la PGW, je viendrais avec mon tee shirt aAa avec en flockage derrière :
> 
> CELL.Redlght


Je cherche le chinois avec marqué SEL dans le dos ... on est pas dans la merde ^^

----------


## Voodoonice

Viens jouer toi, j'suis seul  ::rolleyes::

----------


## MrBishop

> Je cherche le chinois avec marqué SEL dans le dos ... on est pas dans la merde ^^


Je mets ma participation à la PGW en standby de toute façon, autant ça me tente d'y aller pour voir le stand R6, autant le reste ça me tente pas plus que ça en fait. Puis j'ai lu des avis sur l'édition précédente, ça m'a vite refroidit, y a rien qui s'est améliorer...

En fait j'y étais aller y a 2 ans je crois et c'était juste horrible. Y a des bouchons qui se formaient dans les allées, la clim suivait pas la cadence, tout le monde transpirait et on faisait coller serrer. C'était pas rare de se retrouver coincer 10 min sans pouvoir bouger (genre c'est un peu comme le périph parisien mais en pire).
Du monde à tout les stands, des queues de 20km pour tester un jeu... C'était remplis de kikoos consoleux qui te mettaient des coups de physique, tout le monde te bouscule sans pression. Fin c'est un très mauvais souvenir que j'en ai garder de ce salon, c'est un peu comme un sauna mais un sauna dégueulasse avec 200 personnes dans chaque allée et dont certains ont une hygiène plus que douteuse.
Là cette année j'ai voulu tenter une 2ème chance parce que y a R6 mais franchement, je le sens pas.

P.S : et ça m'intéresse pas de voir le reste du salon genre Squeezie ou Splatoon sur Wii U.

----------


## Wedgge

> ... Y a des bouchons qui se formaient dans les allées, la clim suivait pas la cadence, tout le monde transpirait et on faisait coller serrer. C'était pas rare de se retrouver coincer 10 min sans pouvoir bouger [...] des queues de 20km [...] c'est un peu comme un sauna mais un sauna dégueulasse avec 200 personnes dans chaque allée et dont certains ont une hygiène plus que douteuse.


Bishop qui nous fait le récit de ces afterwork dans le Marais, c'est toujours de grands moments.

Ps : Styx j'ai découvert un bar énorme à Bx, le Levrette café, ils l'ont fait pour toi celui là  ::P: .

Sinon Give thatcher an extra EMP  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Medjes

Si ous allez sur le stand , prenez nous des tas de code pour débloquer le pendentif !

----------


## MrBishop

> Bishop qui nous fait le récit de ces afterwork dans le Marais, c'est toujours de grands moments.


albatar  :Emo: 

@Medjes : si on arrive à rentrer sur le stand huehuehue. C'est ça le problème, c'est que c'est super long d'entendre sur la majorité des stands (sauf pour les jeux de merde genre My little pony par ex).

----------


## MrBishop

des gens pour game ? Chui avec Tommy

----------


## Styxounet

> Ps : Styx j'ai découvert un bar énorme à Bx, le Levrette café, ils l'ont fait pour toi celui là


Vas y, avec ma femme on aime bien faire les soldes d'été a Bx, tu nous indiqueras le chemin  :^_^:

----------


## MrBishop

Wedgge il y va avec son club de rugby dans ce bar

if u see what i mean  :Fourbe:

----------


## Voodoonice

> Alpha Pack Drop Chance - Fixed
> As a result of player reports, we have identified a bug related to the Alpha Pack Chance not increasing as much as intended at the end of a Ranked match. We have identified the cause of the issue, and have seamlessly deployed a fix that is now live on all platforms.
> If you experience any further issues regarding Alpha Pack Chance increases, please let us know!

----------


## MAIVLY

> sauf pour les jeux de merde genre My little pony par ex.


Bishop qui ne sait pas ce qui est bon pour lui  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Voodoonice

Vous avez tous déserté R6 ou quoi ?

----------


## Kaelis

Le jeu est toujours en maintenance ?

 ::ninja::

----------


## Voodoonice

Ben ouais, depuis 2 ans  ::ninja::

----------


## Barbe Rousse

C'est qu'en journée il y en a qui ont un travail  ::ninja::

----------


## Voodoonice

Je parlais du soir bien entendu

----------


## Wedgge

C'est qu'en soirée il y en a qui se mettent des cuites  ::ninja:: .

----------


## MrBishop

2 ranked, 2 victoires.
C'était pas arriver depuis 1 semaine.

Putain je chiale  :Emo:

----------


## Voodoonice

Cool, j'ai encore passé la soirée à jouer seul

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> 2 ranked, 2 victoires.
> C'était pas arriver depuis 1 semaine.
> 
> Putain je chiale


et quelle soirée riche en émotions, nous avons eu droit à des face reveals de qualité.

Sinon voodoo, on devait etre 10-12 sur mumble et ça faisait longtemps que j'avais pas vu autant de personnes connectées dans ma FL, peut être pas tous des canards, mais quand même.

----------


## Voodoonice

2 afk et les autres sur pubg + 5 qui jouaient en groupe que j'ai pas voulu déranger  ::cry::

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Ah merde, t'es pas arrivé au bon moment. on était 2 groupes de 5 à un moment, et ensuite je sais pas trop, j'étais trop pris par le game.

----------


## Shep1

> 2 afk et les autres sur pubg + 5 qui jouaient en groupe que j'ai pas voulu déranger


C'est ce qui est con avec les jeux comme Rainbow ou CS, quand tu es 5, bah, c'est mort...

----------


## Wedgge

> 2 ranked, 2 victoires.
> C'était pas arriver depuis 1 semaine.
> 
> Putain je chiale


Normal, ça fait une semaine qu'on est absent avec Barbe.

----------


## MrBishop

5 ranked, 5 victoires  :Vibre: 

CPC REMONTADA  :Vibre: 

Le design de Buck est vraiment un des plus cohérents, réussis et sobre de ce jeu : 



Blouson cuir marron, jean noir avec une casquette + barbe style Navy Seals... <3

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Normal, ça fait une semaine qu'on est absent avec Barbe.


Euh non. Moi je joue et je gagne.
Les parties d'hier avec Frypo, Shep, Niudox et Sirtank  :Bave: 
La dernière, on se fait ouvrir bien salement. 0-3. La partie de trop quoi.
Et là, la remontada. Les mecs trop en confiance qui jouent trop agressifs.
5-4 easy. Barbe Rousse MVP obviously  :Cigare:  


Merci au double vol de kill sur sirtank pour le dernier round

----------


## Frypolar

> Normal, ça fait une semaine qu'on est absent avec Barbe.


Ah non, Barbe il était là hier. D’ailleurs on a tout gagné  ::ninja::  Combien de matchs on a fait d’ailleurs ? 6 ? 7 ?

----------


## Shep1

Oui le nouveau à un super niveau mais surtout il joue teamplay et sais déconner. Bien sympa comme canard !
Ouai j'ai retrouvé mon platine 3 du coup, de belles actions de la part de tous pendant cette soirée, ça faisait longtemps que c'était pas arrivé.

----------


## Frypolar

> Oui le nouveau à un super niveau mais surtout il joue teamplay et sais déconner. Bien sympa comme canard !


Et il connait des strats  ::siffle::  D’ailleurs il est nouveau sur CPC mais pas sur le jeu. Si vous suiviez le stream de Chocapic, il y était souvent  :;):

----------


## Wedgge

J'étais presque là à travers le "nouveau" c'est moi qui l'ai fait venir !




> Oui le nouveau à un super niveau mais surtout il joue teamplay et sais déconner. Bien sympa comme canard !
> Ouai j'ai retrouvé mon platine 3 du coup, de belles actions de la part de tous pendant cette soirée, ça faisait longtemps que c'était pas arrivé.


N'en dis pas plus, tu voudrais pas me faire pleurer l'un des rares jours où il y a du soleil a Paris si ? Monstre.

----------


## Shep1

> N'en dis pas plus, tu voudrais pas me faire pleurer l'un des rares jours où il y a du soleil a Paris si ? Monstre.


T'es à Paris, et tu paye même pas une mousse ? Monstre.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> J'étais presque là à travers le "nouveau" c'est moi qui l'ai fait venir !


C'est dégueulasse. Je savais bien que les douches au rugby c'était pas très viril mais t'es pas obligé de l'exposer comme ça sur le forum

----------


## MrBishop

King George ahahahah, SANS PRESSION

----------


## Frypolar

Il faut regarder quel moment ?

----------


## Wedgge

> C'est dégueulasse. Je savais bien que les douches au rugby c'était pas très viril mais t'es pas obligé de l'exposer comme ça sur le forum


A force de voir des allusions partout tu va finir par devenir ai-gris  ::trollface:: .

----------


## esprex

> Il faut regarder quel moment ?


Au tout début quand il prend Tachanka ?

----------


## MrBishop

> Il faut regarder quel moment ?


Le début, où il sort Chanka, tente de spawnkill et fait le kill de fin

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> N'en dis pas plus, tu voudrais pas me faire pleurer l'un des rares jours où il y a du soleil a Paris si ? Monstre.


T'es sur Paris ?

----------


## ChaosNighT

AH
Je rentre d'une semaine au vert, je lance Uplay, il commence une maj de 8Go et enchaîne sur une maj de 35 ... Très bien merci Ubi x)

( le jeu était à jour y'a une semaine, j'ai refait une localisation des fichiers + 2 vérifications, il persiste à vouloir me redl le jeu entier ...)

----------


## Voodoonice

Saison 4 en approche



Ne regarde pas en bas

----------


## MrBishop

Attention, *majeurs spoilers* :

Nouveau opérateur du GROM (probablement la soeur jumelle d'Ela, les ressemblances faciales sont frappantes) :



Spoiler Alert! 


https://i.imgur.com/w5dikWd.jpg



Nouveau opérateur coréen :



Spoiler Alert! 


https://i.imgur.com/1e96nCW.jpg



Attention, le 2ème, j'ai vraiment un gros doute car la patte graphique ne correspond pas à R6 et le look est vraiment archi abusé. 

Spoiler Alert! 


Mais y a écrit 707 sur le bonnet, qui est le 707 Special Mission Bataillon, le CTU sud coréen


J'ai screen les têtes au cas où si Ubi supprime les liens.

Et sinon : 7 ranked, 7 victoires, clutch de fin avec Pulse. PULSE BABY  :Vibre: 
Voilà.  :tired:

----------


## Medjes

Images qui ne marchent pas...

----------


## MrBishop

faut cliquer sur les URL en spoiler

----------


## Frypolar

> Images qui ne marchent pas...


https://imgur.com/w5dikWd

https://imgur.com/1e96nCW

Imgur bloque l’accès aux images depuis le forum. Il faut soit passer par la page complète (mes liens au-dessus) soit lui faire croire que tu as rentré l’adresse à la main.

----------


## n0ra

> Attention, le 2ème, j'ai vraiment un gros doute car la patte graphique ne correspond pas à R6 et le look est vraiment archi abusé.
> J'ai screen les têtes au cas où si Ubi supprime les liens.


Hibana au moment où elle a été leak ne ressemblait pas trop non plus au design final.

----------


## Agano

Deux femmes en tant qu'opérateurs GROM au final? Y'en a que ça va faire hurler au matriarcat  ::trollface::

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Hibana au moment où elle a été leak ne ressemblait pas trop non plus au design final.


C'est qu'en fait c'est le modèle 3D qui leak, et apres il est généré par un autre moteur que celui de R6, du coup les textures changent et d'autres trucs (éclairage, diffusion,...)
Mais les leaks genre Ying et surement d'autres, sont passés par là et ça s'est avéré vrai.


Spoiler Alert! 


Pour la jumelle, c'était présenti depuis pas mal de temps, le coup de parler autant de sa bio, et de l'appeler Ela Bossack tout le temps, c'est bien la seule pour laquelle ou parle de son nom e famille autant.

----------


## Voodoonice

Vos décisions détermineront le reste de votre vie

----------


## Wedgge

:Pouah:

----------


## Shep1

Ce jeu c'est la fête à tous ces trucs. Entre le double lean qui te balance instantanément d'un côté ou de l'autre et ça... Déjà que Ash est super rapide, la c'est bullshit...

----------


## Wedgge

J'ai l'impression d'entendre un vieux qui a fait le viet nam  ::XD:: .

Après c'est tout de même assez technique à faire et plutôt situationnel, comme il dit faut presser la touche  prone+alt et en appuyant sur Z tout ça avec un timing de ouf guedin.

----------


## Shep1

Ouai mais le mec qui y arrive il prends un sacré avantage
 Devoir prendre un angle comme il le fait c'est pas situationel du tout. Tu le fais au moins une fois dans une partie de 3 round...

----------


## Frypolar

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_kRXO0Me4k


Ça m’est déjà arrivé ça !

----------


## Redlight

> Ouai mais le mec qui y arrive il prends un sacré avantage
>  Devoir prendre un angle comme il le fait c'est pas situationel du tout. Tu le fais au moins une fois dans une partie de 3 round...


Etant donné que tu peux le faire à chaque peek, oui c'est pas situationnel. Il faut juste avoir la dextérité pour le faire. Pas une super nouvelle. Encore une astuce qui avantage les 3 de vitesses.

----------


## Wedgge

Après je pars du principe que si je me retrouve face à un mec potentiellement capable de faire ce genre de truc, trix ou pas il me défonce sur le peek, encore plus si c'est Ash et sa hitbox de merde. Donc je peek pas  ::ninja:: .

Sinon je suis le seul à trouver que dans les vidéos de ces types leur hip fire est indécent ?

----------


## Raoul Wolfoni

En français :

----------


## MrBishop

Y a un stream de R6 à la PGW pour les intéressés sur Twitch.
À 16h, y a un showmatch ( pfft  ::XD::  ) Whiteshark vs TonyFPS
Et demain à 9h, Requiem vs Ares je crois.
Ils font jouer des personnes du public et c'est en live commentary, c'est plutôt intéressant. Peut-être que j'irais faire un tour finalement Samedi, je sais pas !

----------


## Redlight

C'est chiant, les commentateurs expliquent les bases du jeu...

----------


## Agano

> Vos décisions détermineront le reste de votre vie


_Si on cesse de respirer, on meurt_

----------


## MrBishop

OH PUTAIN  ::XD:: 

White invite 2 mecs sur leurs stands. Pour gagner un cadeau, ils leur posent la question suivante : «Contre qui avons nous réussi à nous qualifier ?»
Kevin 14 ans répond : «Ezekiel.. Euh nan c'est pas ça»
Le suivant répond «Bloody Seven»

Problème : les 2 équipes des 2 réponses n'ont jamais exister.

Le présentateur, grave mal à l'aise, dit à White : «bon sinon c'est pas grave, on fait le match et ils répondront après» o/

(la réponse était évidemment Lucky7)

----------


## Voodoonice

> Ouai mais le mec qui y arrive il prends un sacré avantage


C'est un peu la différence entre un bon joueur et un joueur lambda  ::unsure:: 
D'ailleurs White utilise ce trick depuis un moment

----------


## Wedgge

Sauf que le je le peek avec succès  ::trollface:: .

----------


## Voodoonice



----------


## Shep1

> C'est un peu la différence entre un bon joueur et un joueur lambda 
> D'ailleurs White utilise ce trick depuis un moment


Il y a une différence entre être doué, avoir un bon aim, du gamesens, et utiliser des techniques à la limite du glitch, pour gagner quelques secondes...
Ça existe depuis longtemps et parfois les développé de sortent les doigts du cul au bout d'un certain temps. Sur bf2 les développeurs avaient finis par patcher le dolphin dive, qui consistait à s'allonger et tirer en même temps.

----------


## Voodoonice

Perso ça me choque pas plus que ça puisque c'est à la porté de tous le monde avec un peu d'entrainement

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> SAISON 4, 2E ANNÉE - DÉMARRAGE ET APERÇU
> 02/11/2017 12:00
> Voilà déjà bientôt deux ans que Rainbow Six: Siege est disponible, depuis le 1er décembre 2015. Nous tenons à remercier les millions de joueurs qui ont soutenu le jeu depuis ses débuts. Tandis que nous entamons notre troisième année, nous allons avoir beaucoup à fêter. Nous vous en dirons bientôt plus sur cette nouvelle année, mais pour l'instant, nous voulions partager avec vous les remerciements de toute l'équipe de développement.
> La 2e année a démarré en fanfare avec la toute première Six Invitational, le plus gros événement de toute l'histoire de Rainbow Six: Siege. L'Opération Velvet Shell vous a fait découvrir Ibiza, tandis que Jackal et Mira, du G.E.O., intégraient l'équipe Rainbow. Nous avons ensuite déployé l'Opération Health, avec le serveur de tests techniques et le matchmaking à étape unique, qui a permis à l'équipe de développement de se préparer pour le long terme. Plus récemment, l'Opération Blood Orchid est venue rouvrir les portes d'un parc d'attractions abandonné à Hong Kong, avec l'aide de Ying et Lesion, deux agents du S.D.U., et celle d'Ela, envoyée par le GROM.
> Et ce n'est pas terminé !
> Deux nouveaux agents du 707th Special Mission Battalion (707th SM vont venir grossir les rangs de l'équipe Rainbow. L'assaillant est têtu et téméraire, tandis que le défenseur est méthodique et tenace. Nous allons également ajouter un nouvel agent du GROM, connu pour sa résistance et son courage.
> Quant à notre nouvelle carte, espérons que vous n'aurez pas trop le vertige pour explorer cette tour d'observation s'élevant dans le ciel de Séoul... Vous devrez également faire de la place dans votre casier, puisque nous vous proposerons de nouvelles armes pour satisfaire votre soif d'outils de destruction.
> Nous terminons l'année en apothéose, mais il reste encore beaucoup à venir. Consultez régulièrement notre blog pour ne manquer aucune info, et regardez les finales de la Pro League en direct de São Paulo les 18 et 19 novembre sur twitch.tv/rainbow6.
> Pour toutes les infos, suivez-nous Facebook et Twitter. Participez à la conversation sur notre subreddit et nos forums !
> https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/f...m:153-76770-32

----------


## Redlight

> 


Opération brown noise  :Bave: 

Avec un opérateur qui diffuse le son sur un ghetto blaster  :Bave:

----------


## Shep1

> Perso ça me choque pas plus que ça puisque c'est à la porté de tous le monde avec un peu d'entrainement


Heu t'as déjà essayé de faire le double lean ? C'est super chaud et le mec qui joue 8h par jour il peut apprendre, moi j'ai un taf, je peux décemment pas rivaliser sur ce genre de technique..

----------


## Voodoonice

Pareil que toi, je ne peux pas jouer autant que je voudrais mais c'est comme ça, le joueur qui peut jouer 8 heures/jour sera meilleur que celui qui ne joue que 1 heure. D'ailleurs c'est pareil pour travailler son aim ou gamesens

----------


## Shep1

Justement je trouve pas. Le gamesens, suffit d'avoir de la jugeote et le aim tu le travail sur tous les FPS. Les techniques de ce genre requiers une dextérité assez spéciale... 
Bref, moi ça me saoule ce genre de trucs, le jeu est sensé être un tactical, un truc plutôt lent dans les déplacements, mais avec une mort rapide. Pour la.mort ça va, mais les déplacements... Avec ce genre de glitch c'est la foire au n'importe quoi.

Je suis content que le jeu ai été aussi loin c'est super, mais le jeu dérivé de plus en plus vers le FPS bas de gamme, avec un netcode à la ramasse depuis deux ans et des bugs aussi vieux. Idem, sur pleins de choix qu'ils ont fait :
L'absence de recul sur pas mal d'armes
Les timers courts du ranked
La DA des personnages, la DA des skins
La possibilité et le nombres d'exploit : entre les glitch d'animation et le ping abusé, tu as une différence monstrueuse entre le.mec réglo comme moi et le YT de base qui abuse de tout. Ça n'empêche pas certains canards de leur foutre une raclée bien sur...

Bref, j'arrête de râler, on va avoir pleins de nouveau bugs dans cette dernière saison !  ::ninja::

----------


## Voodoonice

707e bataillon de mission spéciale


Le 707e bataillon de mission spéciale ( Hangul  : 제 707 대대 임무 대대, Hanja  : 第 707 特殊 任務 大隊) est une unité des forces spéciales du commandement spécial de guerre de l' armée de la République de Corée .L'unité a été formée après le massacre de Munich , qui a forcé le gouvernement sud-coréen à créer une unité antiterroriste à temps pour les Jeux olympiques de 1988 qui se tiendraient sur le sol sud-coréen. [3] L'unité compte environ 200 hommes et femmes organisés en deux compagnies d'assaut, une compagnie de soutien et une compagnie exclusivement féminine qui pourraient être utilisées comme gardes du corps ou pour des opérations par visibilité réduite. [4] [5]

Le 707e SMB a également été appelé par le gouvernement sud-coréen à donner la priorité à des opérations antiterroristes potentielles contre toute menace potentielle sur le sol sud-coréen. [6] L'unité est la principale force antiterroriste et de réaction rapide de la Corée du Sud. Les soldats de l'unité - autrefois distingués par leurs bérets noirs (avant la standardisation du béret noir pour tous les soldats actifs) - sont chargés de mener des missions antiterroristes urbaines et constituent la force de réaction rapide de l'armée en cas d'urgence. [7] Le surnom du bataillon est «Tigre blanc». [2]

L'unité dispose également d'un petit nombre d'agents féminins des forces spéciales. Ils sont utilisés dans des opérations antiterroristes où la présence d'une femme n'est pas considérée comme une menace pour un terroriste. [3]

Formation
Le processus de recrutement implique généralement des conscrits des différentes branches des forces armées de la République de Corée qui postulent et tentent de devenir membres de la force d'élite. D'autres sont triés sur le volet par leurs supérieurs dans les différentes branches de l'armée et essaient comme leurs homologues candidats. Le processus de sélection est très rigoureux. Les premiers candidats seront soumis à une vérification des antécédents et ensuite subir une procédure de 10 jours dans laquelle 90% sont éliminés.

Tous les membres du *707th sont qualifiés pour la plongée sous-marine et la plongé*e. Il est rapporté que *les membres exécutent fréquemment la gymnastique quotidienne dans la neige et les températures sous zéro et nageront dans les lacs glacés sans protection thermique.* 
Le 707e bataillon forme Mission spéciale avec des partenaires étrangers tels que l' armée américaine de Delta Force , FBI HRT , SAS britannique , russe Groupe Alpha , GIGN français , canadien FOI2 , SDU Hong Kong et de Singapour STAR . Le but est de faire l'expérience et d'accroître les relations et les échanges avec les communautés internationales des forces spéciales . 

Le bataillon possède et exploite également un site d'entraînement antiterroriste multi-complexe pour le commandement spécial de guerre de l'armée de la République de Corée et accueille une formation antiterroriste multinationale.

----------


## Frypolar

> We then deployed Operation Health with the Technical Test Server and 1-Step Matchmaking, which has prepared the development team for the long-term future of Rainbow Six


"En 7 mois on a fait deux trucs dont un qui n’est pas utilisé." Pas mal !

----------


## Wedgge

> Justement je trouve pas. Le gamesens, suffit d'avoir de la jugeote et le aim tu le travail sur tous les FPS. Les techniques de ce genre requiers une dextérité assez spéciale... 
> Bref, moi ça me saoule ce genre de trucs, le jeu est sensé être un tactical, un truc plutôt lent dans les déplacements, mais avec une mort rapide. Pour la.mort ça va, mais les déplacements... Avec ce genre de glitch c'est la foire au n'importe quoi.
> 
> Je suis content que le jeu ai été aussi loin c'est super, mais le jeu dérivé de plus en plus vers le FPS bas de gamme, avec un netcode à la ramasse depuis deux ans et des bugs aussi vieux. Idem, sur pleins de choix qu'ils ont fait :
> L'absence de recul sur pas mal d'armes
> Les timers courts du ranked
> La DA des personnages, la DA des skins
> La possibilité et le nombres d'exploit : entre les glitch d'animation et le ping abusé, tu as une différence monstrueuse entre le.mec réglo comme moi et le YT de base qui abuse de tout. Ça n'empêche pas certains canards de leur foutre une raclée bien sur...
> 
> Bref, j'arrête de râler, on va avoir pleins de nouveau bugs dans cette dernière saison !


Non mais on s'en branle de ces gueux qui croient s'ambiancer avec leur techniques next gen (non je suis pas un multi de qui vous savez  ::ninja:: ) un bon coup de shotgun à l'ancienne au détour d'un mur sur le visage ça va les soigner aussi bien. Le jeu donne plein de possibilités différentes pour réussir, le gamesense et l'intelligence de jeu en fond partie. Je dropshot pas, je lean pas comme un pro et je spawnpeek rarement, par contre j'ai un pourcentage de réussite de drop à la grenade de 95%  :Cigare: . Et pas sur mes coéquipiers, n'est ce pas Mr. Bishop ? Oui c'est vous que je regarde  :Angry: .

----------


## Shep1

Nan mais mettre leur CV ça sert à quedalle, leur processus créatif ne prends pas du tout en compte l'identité de chaque UAT...
Merci cela dit, je ne connaissais pas la 707th et leur histoire.

----------


## mcgrill

> Et pas sur mes coéquipiers, n'est ce pas Mr. Bishop ? Oui c'est vous que je regarde .


FAUX








ou alors c'était Barbe...
 ::ninja::

----------


## n0ra

> En français :


Le genre de vidéo où je ne clique même pas. Le titre en MAJ PUTACLIC ça me fait vomir.

Rien contre toi Raoul bien sûr.

----------


## Bathory

Le titre en anglais est pas vraiment mieux, LE FULL MAJ C'EST JUSTE OBLIGATOIRE SUR YOUTUBE

----------


## Wedgge

Oui sauf que le premier est un joueur pro plutôt pas dégueu et que contrairement au second il ne revendique pas la paternité de la technique.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

On a joué contre tes potes Redlight.
Marko nous a ouvert bien méchamment. 
Par contre les 3 autres qui l'accompagnait étaient corrects mais sans plus. 

Par contre on a eu des trucs bien chiants :
Tommy porte le defuser, il va pour le poser dans les dernières secondes, sauf qu'il se prend 2 gu mine.
Et étant donné que retirer les gu, lâcher le defuser ou poser le defuser c'est la même touche, le temps de retirer les gu le timer était fini...

Et les pellets d'Hibana : Niudox tire sur la trappe lobby dans Oregon. Les premières pellets n'apparaissent pas. Les deuxième font seulement péter le renforcement mais pas la trappe en bois et sur la 3eme Niudox se fait buter donc on a jamais pu ouvrir la trappe

----------


## Redlight

> On a joué contre tes potes Redlight.
> Marko nous a ouvert bien méchamment. 
> Par contre les 3 autres qui l'accompagnait étaient corrects mais sans plus. 
> 
> Par contre on a eu des trucs bien chiants :
> Tommy porte le defuser, il va pour le poser dans les dernières secondes, sauf qu'il se prend 2 gu mine.
> Et étant donné que retirer les gu, lâcher le defuser ou poser le defuser c'est la même touche, le temps de retirer les gu le timer était fini...
> 
> Et les pellets d'Hibana : Niudox tire sur la trappe lobby dans Oregon. Les premières pellets n'apparaissent pas. Les deuxième font seulement péter le renforcement mais pas la trappe en bois et sur la 3eme Niudox se fait buter donc on a jamais pu ouvrir la trappe


Ah ouais ? Tain je le connais même pas ça doit être un nouveau. Vous avez jouez contre Bud ? Il est là souvent. Le niveau est très hétérogène la bas aussi. Quand je suis arrivé ils ont restructuré la team et le spectre des level c'est élargie.

Bon par contre ça fait 15j que j'ai pas joué avec eux.  ::ninja::

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Il y avait un mec qui s'appelait Spike.
Un ça devait être brev quelque-chose et le 3eme je sais plus

----------


## Wedgge

D'ailleurs sur Oregon il faudrait que l'on varie un peu les attaques, on investit jamais assez construction et grande tour, on s'obstine à chaque fois à vouloir cette foutue trappe et la chambre, m'est avis que ce serai plus rentable de donner l'assaut côté est.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Reste avec tes tactiques de gold toi et laisse faire les grands  ::ninja::

----------


## Wedgge

Je suis plat 2 moi môssieur cette saison, peut on en dire autant de vous ? Non je ne crois pas. Pecno.

edit : je joue pas avec des perso de noob moi #Elagate  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Plat 2 à la sortie des matchs de classement puis vite redescendu à votre vrai niveau qu'est le Gold 4 !

----------


## Wedgge

Pure calomnie de la part d'un esprit médisant, je ne suis pas tombé plus bas que Plat 3. Vous allez me faire jeter le gant Monsieur.

----------


## Voodoonice

Gold 4 je prends moi  ::trollface::

----------


## MrBishop

Buck 3ème  :Vibre: 

Hibana 95%, elle a tellement détroné Ash... En même temps, ce perso est tellement une pure merveille offensive. Super polyvalent, breach vertical, horizontale et à distance, les meilleurs armes du jeu...

----------


## Voodoonice

North américa  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Krogort

Pourquoi Ash est si bien placée chez les pro ? j'aurai pensé que les rush marchaient moins.
Ils se servent du lance grenade pour péter les barbelés ?

----------


## Redlight

3 de vitesse et un gun pété c'est tout

----------


## ChaosNighT

Ash, tu cours partout en tirant partout ça met des têtes tout seul, ce perso c'est le futur  ::ninja::

----------


## Redlight

Bishop ! Ton chérie se fait défoncer à la PGW !

https://go.twitch.tv/ubisoftfr

----------


## ChaosNighT

"10heure du mat demande pas à la salle de crier y'a que des déscolarisés habitués a se lever à 14 heures venus voir whiteshark"

La bonne ambiance dans le chat  ::XD::

----------


## Redlight

> "10heure du mat demande pas à la salle de crier y'a que des déscolarisés habitués a se lever à 14 heures venus voir whiteshark"
> 
> La bonne ambiance dans le chat


Longue description pour parler de Bishop  ::ninja::

----------


## MrBishop

> Bishop ! Ton chérie se fait défoncer à la PGW !
> 
> https://go.twitch.tv/ubisoftfr


Ouais je viens de voir le replay, ils se sont fait fumer..  ::ninja:: 

C'était prévisible de toute façon, BeGenius a une expérience de Pro League, a gagner contre PENTA.. Fin c'est encore une autre sphère, c'est pas parce que Shaiiko est plus là qu'ils sont à chier.
Requiem c'est tout frais, ils ont même pas une expérience de Challenger League.. Une expérience de CDF uniquement et c'est tout :/

Requiem est éliminé du coup ?

----------


## Redlight

> Ouais je viens de voir le replay, ils se sont fait fumer.. 
> 
> C'était prévisible de toute façon, BeGenius a une expérience de Pro League, a gagner contre PENTA.. Fin c'est encore une autre sphère, c'est pas parce que Shaiiko est plus là qu'ils sont à chier.
> Requiem c'est tout frais, ils ont même pas une expérience de Challenger League.. Une expérience de CDF uniquement et c'est tout :/
> 
> Requiem est éliminé du coup ?


BeGenius a perdu contre PENTA hein.

Et White qui TK un défenseur en situation de 2v1 diffuser planté, l'attaquant qui couvre de loin. Je suppose qu'il doit y avoir un looser bracket sinon c'est dommage.

----------


## Wedgge

Etonnant ils ont continué à jouer comme des gros sales et de façon très agressive. J'ai eu l'impression de voir un banal match de tryharders épileptiques en ranked, de leur côté les Begenius étaient beaucoup plus posés.

----------


## Voodoonice

> Etonnant ils ont continué à jouer comme des gros sales et de façon très agressive. J'ai eu l'impression de voir un banal match de tryharders épileptiques en ranked, de leur côté les Begenius étaient beaucoup plus posés.


C'est un peu la marque de fabrique de White et comme c'est leader de l'équipe.... ::rolleyes:: 
Sur la première map il ne démérite pas, ils se font punir sur des conneries en revanche sur la deuxième map ils se font rouler dessus. Après c'est une équipe jeune donc c'est normal. 
Si ça permet de dégonfler un peu le teston de White c'est pas plus mal  ::ninja::

----------


## MrBishop

> BeGenius a perdu contre PENTA hein.
> 
> Et White qui TK un défenseur en situation de 2v1 diffuser planté, l'attaquant qui couvre de loin. Je suppose qu'il doit y avoir un looser bracket sinon c'est dommage.


Ah autant pour moi, je sais pas pourquoi j'ai dis qu'ils avaient gagnaient.. Mais si mes souvenirs sont bons, BeG a bien tenu tête.

@Wedgge : BeG savait pertinemment que Requiem allait jouer agressif. À la fin du match, quand le présentateur a interviewé le capitaine de BeG (Typex, un truc dans le genre), il a sorti un truc style : «On savait que Requiem allait jouer agressif, il a juste fallu qu'on s'adapte»

Requiem a une bonne équipe, en plus ils se connaissent et tout.. Mais l'expérience a fait la différence, honnêtement

----------


## Redlight

Oui ils s'étaient très bien démerdé et avaient remporté une map.

Ca a pas mal louché quand même pendant leur match tout à l'heure.

----------


## MrBishop

Qui a loucher ? 

White a deconner pour le TK, ça a dû s'embrouiller sec.. En plus avec le stress, quand t'es en train de perdre et tout, y a rien de tel pour plomber définitivement le moral

----------


## Redlight

A plusieurs reprise j'ai plus en tête, mais c'est pas assez solide pour se frotter à la PL encore.

Team Ares avec Falko dans leur rang ça peut être du très lourd !

----------


## Voodoonice

C'est qu'il y a une grosse différence entre faire du classé et faire des matchs face à des pros

----------


## ChaosNighT

Aujourd'hui, je passe un cap.



 ::ninja::

----------


## Voodoonice

850 Rainbow Six Credits ou 32000 Renown

----------


## MrBishop

Quelques screens en vrac de cette semaine :

Elite Squad ! 



Quelques victoires :





J'ai gagner 200 points en ranked, donc 29 points par match, on a dû en gagner 6 ou 7. On a littéralement rouler sur tout le monde sauf 1 game ou 2 qui étaient assez chauds, c'était assez impressionnant ._.
Mais quel team honnêtement. Quel team.  :;): 

Et nouvel onglet sur R6DB qui permet de voir les stats W/D par saisons, le maximum de points atteints par saisons, le dernier rank le plus élevé...

----------


## Wedgge

Mais quel vieux troll ce Barbe.

----------


## Voodoonice

Les Millenium remporte la 6 Cup

----------


## n0ra

> Les Millenium remporte la 6 Cup


A défaut de remporter une place pour la finale PL  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Wedgge

J'y ai pensé trop tard, mais hier soir pour le v5 entre canards j'aurai du mettre Yacht plutôt que Chalet, Frypo venait juste de nous rejoindre en plus, ça aurait été parfait  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Wedgge

> Je dropshot pas, je lean pas comme un pro et je spawnpeek rarement, par contre j'ai un pourcentage de réussite de drop à la grenade de 95%

----------


## MrBishop

> J'y ai pensé trop tard, mais hier soir pour le v5 entre canards j'aurai du mettre Yacht plutôt que Chalet, Frypo venait juste de nous rejoindre en plus, ça aurait été parfait .


Vous auriez perdu quand même  ::ninja::

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> 


Comment ça se fait que les noms sont affichés en haut à gauche ? Quelles options faut il activer ? Est-ce parce que le jeu est fenestré ?

----------


## Voodoonice

> Comment ça se fait que les noms sont affichés en haut à gauche ? Quelles options faut il activer ? Est-ce parce que le jeu est fenestré ?


L'overlay sur Mumble ?  ::unsure::

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Ça fait depuis très longtemps que l'overlay ne fonctionne plus chez moi

----------


## n0ra

> Comment ça se fait que les noms sont affichés en haut à gauche ?


Je ne monterai jamais en voiture avec toi !

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Je ne monterai jamais en voiture avec toi !


En bas à droite, sorry.




> Ça fait depuis très longtemps que l'overlay ne fonctionne plus chez moi


Dans le même bateau que barbe. Quelle version de mumble donne ça ?
J'étais parti sur le snapshot car la normale ne le faisait pas, est-ce maintenant l'inverse ?

Avoir de nouveau l'overlay me permettra d’engueuler barbe quand il bouffe encore son micro et que l'on entend sa respiration de buffle au dessus de tout.
Ou le frère de Bishop qui prend les commandes de sushi au standard juste à coté de son mic.

----------


## Voodoonice

> NEW OPERATION NAME: White Noise
> 
> NEW OPERATORS
> 
> Faction: polish
> 
> Name: Zofia
> 
> Ability: stun/grenade launcher
> ...


http://boards.4chan.org/v/thread/395...-is-working-on

----------


## Redlight

Je pense que c'est une grosse blague puisque l'on sait que l'attaquant polonais aura un gadget pour chasser les defenseur

----------


## Voodoonice

Oui, en revanche sur la photo qui illustre le dernier billet du blog Ubi il y a 



Ça correspondrai à ça

----------


## ChaosNighT

Y'a eu pas mal de rumeurs de gratte ciel à Seoul ouais ... à voir, on a déjà skyscraper en gratte ciel.

----------


## Voodoonice

L'indice Don't look down 

Lotte World Tower’s Sky Deck observation platform



478 métres pour 118ème étages  ::O: 



Les armatures métalliques en X sur le teaser et ça, ça fait beaucoup d'indice  ::unsure::

----------


## Redlight

Après le contexte de la map perso je m'en fout un peu, skycrapper est sensé être en haut d'un building et vous sentez vraiment une différence ? Je me souviens même pas à quoi ressemble le décor (le ciel autour etc...). Tant que la map est bonne. Il ont fait du bon travail sur border et Sky pour le moment. Coastline est bof mais originale. Je suis pas fan des autres map DLC.

Le parc d'attraction était une bonne idée mais la salle du train, compromet la map. On se retrouve à jouer sur une demi map à chaque round parce qu'aucun attaquants ne veut se risquer à passer à travers les wagons. Du coup allez roamer sur l'autre partie de la map ne sert à rien car tu ne croise personne.

----------


## Voodoonice

Tu n'a pas tort pour Skycrapper, aucune différence avec une autre map

Sinon le centre commercial de Lotte World Tower’s

----------


## MrBishop

> Le parc d'attraction était une bonne idée mais la salle du train, compromet la map. On se retrouve à jouer sur une demi map à chaque round parce qu'aucun attaquants ne veut se risquer à passer à travers les wagons. Du coup allez roamer sur l'autre partie de la map ne sert à rien car tu ne croise personne.


Même moi je joue jamais par le quai. Trop de wagons, trop de planques, tu peux te faire encercler par les 2 moitiés de la map.. C'est vraiment trop risky. Du coup je percute direct sur objectif ou ses alentours, mais si je dois push par les quais, j'y vais jamais tout seul.
Le quai, c'est vraiment LE truc où t'es quasiment sûr de te faire flanker si t'y restes trop longtemps. Et si le mec passe sans que tu le vois, il peut se cacher dans n'importe quel wagon  :Emo:

----------


## Redlight

> Même moi je joue jamais par le quai. Trop de wagons, trop de planques, tu peux te faire encercler par les 2 moitiés de la map.. C'est vraiment trop risky. Du coup je percute direct sur objectif ou ses alentours, mais si je dois push par les quais, j'y vais jamais tout seul.
> Le quai, c'est vraiment LE truc où t'es quasiment sûr de te faire flanker si t'y restes trop longtemps. Et si le mec passe sans que tu le vois, il peut se cacher dans n'importe quel wagon


Oui du coup on joue systématiquement sur la moitié d'une map. Car les quais c'est trop long à droner (ça vaut aussi pour l'autre moitié de la map inutilisé), tu ne peux pas les sécuriser et même en temps que roamer c'est pas très intéressant car tu doit passer par une unique porte pour retourner sur site depuis les quais.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Sympa la map centre commercial, mais en solo, bien trop ouvert pour du multi sur les photos postées.
Sinon, si quelqu'un a la réponse pour l'overlay, je vous relance.

----------


## Redlight

J'ai comparé mes stats et celle de Pengu pour connaitre le temps de jeu qui sépare un lvl 243 et un lvl 329, donc c'est pas énorme à priori 86 lvl.

J'ai joué 3850 matchs, lui : 7044 soit quasiment le double (sans compter ses smurfs)  ::XD:: 

On a quasiment autant de défaite (1166 contre 1056) mais il a 3300 victoires d'avance  ::XD:: .

L'avantage c'est que j'ai une défaite de moins que lui en ranked, du coup si je veux le rattraper de ce côté j'ai juste à enchaîner 684 victoires d'affilées, une broutille  ::ninja::

----------


## Voodoonice

> Sinon, si quelqu'un a la réponse pour l'overlay, je vous relance.




 ::blink::

----------


## Barbe Rousse

En fait pendant un moment seule la version bêta permettait d'avoir l'overlay
Depuis un moment, l'overlay ne fonctionne plus sur la version bêta. Du coup il fonctionne sur la version classique maintenant ?

----------


## Voodoonice

Je ne sais pas, il faudrait que j'essais. En fait je ne l'ai jamais utilisé  ::XD::

----------


## Redlight

> En fait pendant un moment seule la version bêta permettait d'avoir l'overlay
> Depuis un moment, l'overlay ne fonctionne plus sur la version bêta. Du coup il fonctionne sur la version classique maintenant ?


Il a souvent fonctionné par a coup en faite.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Putain ubi qui envoi un questionnaire qui n'est pas responsive, du coup impossible de scroll sur mobile  ::XD::

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> En fait pendant un moment seule la version bêta permettait d'avoir l'overlay
> Depuis un moment, l'overlay ne fonctionne plus sur la version bêta. Du coup il fonctionne sur la version classique maintenant ?


Ouais même question, je foudrais bien savoir la version utilisée pour faire la capture, beta/snapshot ou normale et quel numéro de version.




> Il a souvent fonctionné par a coup en faite.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Putain ubi qui envoi un questionnaire qui n'est pas responsive, du coup impossible de scroll sur mobile


Il n'a même pas chargé sur mon fixe chez moi.

Je viens de tester l'overlay, même en ajoutant r6 dans la liste blanche, ça marche pas.

----------


## Frypolar

> Putain ubi qui envoi un questionnaire qui n'est pas responsive, du coup impossible de scroll sur mobile


Et ils ont oublié que la Starter Edition n’était pas toujours disponible, elle n’est arrivée que plus tard...

----------


## Krogort

> Sympa la map centre commercial, mais en solo, bien trop ouvert pour du multi sur les photos postées.
> Sinon, si quelqu'un a la réponse pour l'overlay, je vous relance.


J'ai mumble en version snapshot 1.3.0 et Siege en fenetré borderless.
Dans les options overlay mumble j'ai l'exe de Siege dans "allowed program".

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> J'ai mumble en version snapshot 1.3.0 et Siege en fenetré borderless.
> Dans les options overlay mumble j'ai l'exe de Siege dans "allowed program".


C'est le coup du fenestré je pense. Merci de l'info

----------


## ElviejoDragon

Ma parole, les nouveaux Kapkan O_o
Sur les maps un peu couloir c'est l'enfer, sans Twitch ou IQ il faut prier à chaque porte... et en ranked pas le temps d'attendre ça passe ou ça casse.

----------


## CieLight

> J'ai *mumble en version snapshot 1.3.0* et Siege en fenetré borderless.
> Dans les options overlay mumble j'ai l'exe de Siege dans "allowed program".


Ok, c'est pour ça.

----------


## MrBishop

Inaudible le Mumble ce soir les gars et j'avais l'impression d'avoir 4 Bishop à l'ancienne sur le vocal, en beaucoup plus pire. Chacun défend son bifteck et sa théorie du "Non mais je t'assure que je défendais la trappe" sauf que on est en phase de prep et on en parle toujours. Faut penser à l'instant présent, ce qui est fait est fait, "what is done is done".
Mal aux oreilles du coup, je comprends parfaitement Frypo par moments...

----------


## mcgrill

> Inaudible le Mumble ce soir les gars et j'avais l'impression d'avoir 4 Bishop à l'ancienne sur le vocal, en beaucoup plus pire. Chacun défend son bifteck et sa théorie du "Non mais je t'assure que je défendais la trappe" sauf que on est en phase de prep et on en parle toujours. Faut penser à l'instant présent, ce qui est fait est fait, "what is done is done".
> Mal aux oreilles du coup, je comprends parfaitement Frypo par moments...


Pas possible, personne ne comprend Frypo, même pas lui-même!

----------


## MrBishop

Si, moi je comprenais Frypo, mais c'était dur d'en dire une par certains moments

----------


## Voodoonice



----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Inaudible le Mumble ce soir les gars et j'avais l'impression d'avoir 4 Bishop à l'ancienne sur le vocal, en beaucoup plus pire. Chacun défend son bifteck et sa théorie du "Non mais je t'assure que je défendais la trappe" sauf que on est en phase de prep et on en parle toujours. Faut penser à l'instant présent, ce qui est fait est fait, "what is done is done".
> Mal aux oreilles du coup, je comprends parfaitement Frypo par moments...


T'avais Shep et Redlight dans le même mumble ? 
Ils refaisaient le premier round de la première partie alors que vous étiez à 2-2 sur la troisième partie ?

----------


## Redlight

Une partie des leak de Voodoo était véridique apparemment.






> Polish operator : Zophia - ability stun/grenade launcher
> Korean attacker : toggles invisibility to drones
> Korean defender : make all gadget make a loud noise to locate them.


Ils ont du faire le choix de switcher les compétence des deux prochains attaquants, pour je ne sais quelle raison. Les opérateurs ont l'air assez crédible pour le mode zombi et les mexicains j'en sais rien.

----------


## ElviejoDragon

Les drones invisibles c'est une bonne épine dans le pied pour la défense pour peu que les attaquants se coordonnent correctement...

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Par contre je comprends pas celui du défenseur coréen.
Tous les gadgets ? Défense et attaque ?
Parceque en attaque à part les drones et les claymores j'arrive pas à voir de gadgets. Les grenades, breach,..  sont souvent activés immédiatement après la pose.
Si ça agit sur ceux des défenseurs ça va les rendre plus facile à localiser pour les attaquants.

----------


## Wedgge

> Une partie des leak de Voodoo était véridique apparemment.
> 
> https://i.redd.it/leetg166xfwz.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Ils ont du faire le choix de switcher les compétence des deux prochains attaquants, pour je ne sais quelle raison. Les opérateurs ont l'air assez crédible pour le mode zombi et les mexicains j'en sais rien.


Je suis perplexe. Et pitié dites moi que le mode zombi n'existera jamais, ça va se solder par un départ instantané sinon  ::cry:: .

Edit : la méta autour du roaming risque de pas mal changer si les leaks se confirment.

----------


## ElviejoDragon

> Par contre je comprends pas celui du défenseur coréen.
> Tous les gadgets ? Défense et attaque ?


Non je pense que c'est une sorte de contre à son équivalent d'en face qui rend les drones invisibles, du coup tu peux les détecter. 
Par contre je me demande comment c'est intégré dans le jeu... est-ce que c'est pour lui seul (genre il sort un appareil qui rend les drones alentour bruyants) ou toute son équipe ? Si oui, par quelle magie ? 
Est-ce que c'est à partir du moment où il est dans l'équipe que les drones font du bruit, ou seulement pendant un intervalle de temps déterminé (caveira-style) ?

----------


## Redlight

> Je suis perplexe. Et pitié dites moi que le mode zombi n'existera jamais, ça va se solder par un départ instantané sinon .


Perso je suis assez enthousiaste à l'annonce de ces nouveaux opérateurs. Le lance grenade j'attend ça depuis tellement longtemps. Le drone invisible va nécessité un opérateur pour le manipuler (et c'est moins effrayant qu'un drone automatique) on ne sait pas s'il fera du bruit etc. Donc y a moyen de l'équilibrer facilement. Le dernier opérateur c'est quelques chose que j'attend depuis longtemps. Je me souviens d'une partie sur chalet où l'on se faisait spot en permanence sur site, j'avais réfléchi à un opérateur avec une grenade à particules magnétiques qui se dirigeraient vers les gadgets / drone ennemis à la libération. C'est relativement semblable bien que très situationnel. Il peut être intéressant pour roamer, mais à mon avis c'est le genre d'opérateur que tu souhaiteras avoir pris après coup, mais que l'on prendrera très rarement (car hormis drone/claymore j'en vois pas l'utilité).

Le mod zombi et les opérateur mexicain en revanche. Je suis perplexe.

----------


## Agano

C'est une connerie le mode zombie. Ca colle pas avec l'esprit du jeu.

----------


## Wedgge

> Perso je suis assez enthousiaste à l'annonce de ces nouveaux opérateurs. Le lance grenade j'attend ça depuis tellement longtemps. Le drone invisible va nécessité un opérateur pour le manipuler (et c'est moins effrayant qu'un drone automatique) on ne sait pas s'il fera du bruit etc. Donc y a moyen de l'équilibrer facilement. Le dernier opérateur c'est quelques chose que j'attend depuis longtemps. Je me souviens d'une partie sur chalet où l'on se faisait spot en permanence sur site, j'avais réfléchi à un opérateur avec une grenade à particules magnétiques qui se dirigeraient vers les gadgets / drone ennemis à la libération. C'est relativement semblable bien que très situationnel. Il peut être intéressant pour roamer, mais à mon avis c'est le genre d'opérateur que tu souhaiteras avoir pris après coup, mais que l'on prendrera très rarement (car hormis drone/claymore j'en vois pas l'utilité).
> 
> Le mod zombi et les opérateur mexicain en revanche. Je suis perplexe.


Globalement les mêmes impressions mais comme toujours j'attends de voir avant de crier au loup. Le/les drones invisibles risquent de pas mal la changer la méta en roaming.

----------


## Mizugashi

> Une partie des leak de Voodoo était véridique apparemment.
> 
> https://i.redd.it/leetg166xfwz.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...


L'ordre des capacités des coréens aurait été inversé, d'après ce qu'on lit sur reddit : 
L'attaquant fait que tout les gadgets en déf font du bruit pour les localisé et celle en défense rend les défenseurs invisibles pour les drones.

Ce cauchemar  :Facepalm:

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> L'ordre des capacités des coréens aurait été inversé, d'après ce qu'on lit sur reddit : 
> L'attaquant fait que tout les gadgets en déf font du bruit pour les localisé et celle en défense rend les défenseurs invisibles pour les drones.


Ça me paraît plus logique.

----------


## MrBishop

Être invisible  :Vibre: 
Rainbow 6 Supernatural  :Vibre: 
Cape d'invisibilité  :Vibre: 
Pouvoir teabag un attaquant sans qu'il me voit  :Vibre:

----------


## AgentDerf

Invisible?? Genre tu peux pas les tagger? On genre tu les vois psa du tout du tout, c'est super super bizarre..

Edit : Et l'attaquant Stun grenade, c'est pas un peu pourri? C'est une flashbang couplé avec le gadget de ash? Mais honnêtement en lançant bien ton flash tu arrives au même résultat?
Et ça fait doublons avec Ying un peu?
Après si c'est du "stun" au sens sonner, genre tu peux vraiment pas bouger why not, mais si c'est une glue de Ela bis, je pense que la flashbang est plus efficace.

Edit2 : D'ailleurs une map encore en asie? La parc d'attraction c'était déjà en asie aussi, il y a pas de map Pologne du coup??

----------


## Redlight

> Invisible?? Genre tu peux pas les tagger? On genre tu les vois psa du tout du tout, c'est super super bizarre..
> 
> Edit : Et l'attaquant Stun grenade, c'est pas un peu pourri? C'est une flashbang couplé avec le gadget de ash? Mais honnêtement en lançant bien ton flash tu arrives au même résultat?
> Et ça fait doublons avec Ying un peu?
> Après si c'est du "stun" au sens sonner, genre tu peux vraiment pas bouger why not, mais si c'est une glue de Ela bis, je pense que la flashbang est plus efficace.
> 
> Edit2 : D'ailleurs une map encore en asie? La parc d'attraction c'était déjà en asie aussi, il y a pas de map Pologne du coup??


Je vois pas bien l'intérêt d'une IQ bise en attaque. Pour le launcher tu as des grenades stun et frag. Ca veut surtout dire pouvoir faire des rebonds  ::love::  et de loin  ::love:: . Genre le mec derrière sa Mira qui attend pour te peek. Petit coup de grenade launcher avec le rebond qui va bien et il n'y a plus personne.

----------


## AgentDerf

Il me semble qu'une flash bang cela peut rebondir aussi, c'est sur ça sera moins loin qu'un lance stun, mais bon c'est super situationnel ce que tu décris.
J'ai peur que cela finisse comme le gadjet de Capitao, qui est quasiment jamais utilisé sauf quand le bon cas de figure se présente.

L'IQ bis d'attaque oui c'est bizarre, sauf si le fait de voir (enfin d'entendre) les gadgets profite à toute ton équipe et pas que seulement à toi. Après c'est pas comme si il y avait déjà des doublons avec variante.

Par contre le mode Zombie L4D2-like, c'est crédible? J'y crois moyen. Ca fait un peu sortie du chapeau on copie COD, et la pour faire le raccord avec l'univers, coton.

----------


## Redlight

Sauf si il a 2 stun et 2 frag. Ca ferait 4 projectiles (soit 2 jager). Et y a plein de fois où pour balancer ta frag tu dois t'exposer énormément à cause de la courte porté (genre un bandit qui se cache à l'opposé du mur ouvert sur le garage de la maison) (ou encore le mec qui se cache dans geisha ou dans karaoké sur sky), à voir selon la force du rebond mais je suis impatient (ça me rappelle le grenade launcher de Enemy Territory et même si chaque perso avait des frag il était hyper utile et bcp joué en compet).

----------


## ElviejoDragon

Mwai. J'attends de le voir vraiment ce grenade launcher. Déjà j'attends de voir s'il y a vraiment une frag (et pas juste des stuns). Et s'il y a des frags, est-ce qu'elles rebondissent (les lance-grenades balancent en général des grenades qui pètent à l'impact).

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Non mais les opérateurs mexicains et le mode zombie c'est fake as fuck.
Genre ils vont sortir un nouveau mode et deux nouveaux opérateurs de nul part alors qu'ils sont déjà en galère avec l'équilibrage de 4 nouvelles maps pour cette année.

----------


## MrBishop

Tellement mdr
On a du mal à tuer des bombers en Terro Hunt alors des zombies  ::ninja::

----------


## ElviejoDragon

Des zombers ! 
Ils ne courent pas. Ils font ti-ti-ti-tiiiiii très longtemps mais en marchant de travers.

----------


## Styxounet

Le nouvel opérateur est une femme, s'appelle Camille et c'est ma fille depuis 18h39  ::lol::  ::wub::

----------


## mcgrill

Félicitations !

----------


## Shep1

Feloches !

----------


## Frypolar

Félicitations !

----------


## Redlight

> Le nouvel opérateur est une femme, s'appelle Camille et c'est ma fille depuis 18h39


Félicitations Styx à toi et à ta femme  ::):

----------


## schouffy

::o:  2 fois plus de monde pour te victimiser à la maison  ::o: 
Félicitations !!

----------


## n0ra

> Le nouvel opérateur est une femme, s'appelle Camille et c'est ma fille depuis 18h39


Mais bordel la rédac, vous pouvez pas ajouter une option +1, coeur, pouce ou je ne sais quoi quand on apprécie un post sur le forum, REBORDEL !

Félicitations et très joli prénom !

----------


## Voodoonice

> Le nouvel opérateur est une femme, s'appelle Camille et c'est ma fille depuis 18h39


Félicitations, bisous à la maman et la petite  :;):

----------


## Styxounet

Haaa merci vous êtes tous adorables  ::wub:: 
Après deux ans à jouer a vos cotés, j'avais de partager ma joie  ::): 
Reste à espérer que je pourrais sauver quelques soirées, je vais essayer de suivre l'exemple de Mado'  :^_^:

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Félicitations à ta dame.
Maintenant laisse la s'occuper du bébé et viens jouer !

----------


## ChaosNighT

Au début c'est un bon compromis, "J'vais jouer un peu plus tard la nuit, comme ça j'peux m'en occuper si elle se réveille"  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Wedgge

> Le nouvel opérateur est une femme, s'appelle Camille et c'est ma fille depuis 18h39


Félicitations à Madame et à toi ! J'espère que tu trouveras le temps pour nous faire des petits coucou  ::'(: .

----------


## Redlight

Profites bien de ta femme et de ta petite perle surtout.

----------


## MrBishop

Mado il joue avec une main sur la souris et l'autre main sur le biberon. Polyvalence, toussa toussa  :Emo: 

Well done mon petit Styx !

----------


## Redlight

> Well done* mon petit Styx* !


C'est comme ça que tu appelles beau-papa ? Il vient de te faire une petite soeur je te rappelle !

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Félicitation aux deux parents !
C'est quoi les habilitées du nouvel opérateur alors? Des traps encore j'imagine. Des genre de grenades flash, mais à base de son et d'odeur?

----------


## Mixadonf

> Le nouvel opérateur est une femme, s'appelle Camille et c'est ma fille depuis 18h39


felicitations  :;):

----------


## Thom Reznor

> Au début c'est un bon compromis, "J'vais jouer un peu plus tard la nuit, comme ça j'peux m'en occuper si elle se réveille"


haha tellement çà, je faisais pareil avec le mien :D biberon à 22h et le suivant vers 2h du mat "pour moi chérie, t'inquiètes ça ne me dérange pas"
bon par contre celui de 5/6h du mat c'était pour elle faut pas déconner
et félicitations au passage  :;):  ça change la vie !

----------


## MAIVLY

> le nouvel opérateur est une femme, s'appelle camille et c'est ma fille depuis 18h39


wouhou ! :;):

----------


## Redlight

La nouvelle map à l'air magnifique !

----------


## MrBishop

Elle va faire transpirer cette map  :Sweat: 

Grande en plus  :Sweat: 

On maîtrise même pas encore Theme Park, on a 1 DLC de retard les gars, s'pas bon  :Sweat:

----------


## Voodoonice

::O:  ::love::

----------


## Wedgge

> La nouvelle map à l'air magnifique !


Ah! Ben le voilà le DLC de Prey  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Bathory

Ah, moi ça me rappelle Deus Ex l'architecture.

----------


## Styxounet

> haha tellement çà, je faisais pareil avec le mien :D biberon à 22h et le suivant vers 2h du mat "pour moi chérie, t'inquiètes ça ne me dérange pas"
> bon par contre celui de 5/6h du mat c'était pour elle faut pas déconner
> et félicitations au passage  ça change la vie !


C'est clairement le plan, si la fatigue ne m'abat pas avant  :^_^: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est quoi les habilitées du nouvel opérateur alors? Des traps encore j'imagine. Des genre de grenades flash, mais à base de son et d'odeur?


Des regards qui te stunt devant elle, l'air béat et idiot  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> On maîtrise même pas encore Theme Park, on a 1 DLC de retard les gars, s'pas bon


Je vais être largué pour de bon  ::|:

----------


## MrBishop

> Je vais être largué pour de bon


Chui déjà largué gars, on est tous largué. Plus on avance dans les DLC et plus elles deviennent compliqués (true story).

----------


## n0ra

5 millions de nouveaux joueurs depuis le mois d’août 2017 soit 25 millions de comptes au total pour R6.

https://venturebeat.com/2017/11/07/r...n-players/amp/

Et même pas capable d'avoir des serveurs de qualitay et des corrections de bugs vraiment CORRIGAY, BORDAYL !  ::ninja::  ::trollface::

----------


## Styxounet

> Et même pas capable d'avoir des serveurs de qualitay et des corrections de bugs vraiment CORRIGAY, BORDAYL !


C'est ce que j ai pensé en te lisant. Les joueurs des 18 premiers mois devraient se voir offrir le season pass year 3!

----------


## Krogort

C'est tous les surfs iq-is-thicc et ash-fragzor-killer69 qui font monter le nombre de joueurs   ::ninja::

----------


## n0ra

Quand j'y pense, 5 millions en 3 mois ça fait beaucoup de zéro en si peu de temps quand même !

----------


## Redlight

> 5 millions de nouveaux joueurs depuis le mois d’août 2017 soit 25 millions de comptes au total pour R6.
> 
> https://venturebeat.com/2017/11/07/r...n-players/amp/
> 
> Et même pas capable d'avoir des serveurs de qualitay et des corrections de bugs vraiment CORRIGAY, BORDAYL !


Étonnant le nombre de joueurs Steam ne fait que baisser depuis août (via Steam chart)

----------


## n0ra

> Étonnant le nombre de joueurs Steam ne fait que baisser depuis août (via Steam chart)


Tu peux pas test la force de Uplay  ::wub:: 

Tu dois aussi avoir les consoles dedans.

----------


## Voodoonice

Tiens ça me fait penser, year 2 est bientôt fini, va falloir passer à la caisse  ::trollface::

----------


## n0ra

Elle est passée vraiment vite cette année, j'ai l'impression d'avoir acheté la year 2 il y a même pas quelques jours ...

----------


## Voodoonice

Et pourtant c'était en novembre l'an dernier  ::o:

----------


## Krogort

> Et pourtant c'était en novembre l'an dernier


Surtout on se tape 6 des 8 opérateurs et 2 des 3 maps en 2 mois...

----------


## Redlight

La finale de PL c'est les 18 et 19 novembre. On peut tabler pour un lancement tout fin novembre debut décembre.

----------


## Voodoonice

J'ai lu 21 sur le PTU et 28 pour tous le monde

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Le 19 c'est le map reveal.

----------


## Frypolar

> 5 millions de nouveaux joueurs depuis le mois d’août 2017 soit 25 millions de comptes au total pour R6.
> 
> https://venturebeat.com/2017/11/07/r...n-players/amp/
> 
> Et même pas capable d'avoir des serveurs de qualitay et des corrections de bugs vraiment CORRIGAY, BORDAYL !


Je rappelle qu’il y a des week-ends gratuits. Pour avoir de grosses stats c’est fort pratique  ::siffle::

----------


## n0ra

> Je rappelle qu’il y a des week-ends gratuits. Pour avoir de grosses stats c’est fort pratique


Vil personne !

----------


## Voodoonice



----------


## Thom Reznor

> Tiens ça me fait penser, year 2 est bientôt fini, va falloir passer à la caisse


Avec un peu de bol, y'aura un nouveau deal sur groupon. L'an passé on pouvait avoir un bon valable sur le ubistore de 30 euros pour 15 euros (et même 11e25 en étant nouveau client) ! du coup le Y2 je l'ai eu pour quasi rien

----------


## Kaelis

Ce coup-ci j'y réfléchirai à deux fois, je suis pas très fièro d'avoir payé pour l'année 2.

----------


## Redlight

Je n'ai pas payé pour l'année 1 et je suis pas mécontent d'avoir payé pour l'année 2. Ca m'a permis d'acheter des skins moches.

J'attendrai le six pour savoir si j'achète l'année 3. Je pense que si on se dirige vers un mode zombie ça signifiera la fin de R6 pour moi. Je joue déjà beaucoup moins, un peu saoulé par tous les problèmes du jeu, pas envie de m'infliger ce genre d'orientation de gamedesign.

----------


## Agano

Y'a bien un bundle sur la boutique officielle pour les agents de la premiére année mais c'est vachement cher.

----------


## Voodoonice

DEV BLOG: LEVEL DESIGN – KAFE

----------


## Voodoonice

> J'attendrai le six pour savoir si j'achète l'année 3. Je pense que si on se dirige vers un mode zombie ça signifiera la fin de R6 pour moi. Je joue déjà beaucoup moins, un peu saoulé par tous les problèmes du jeu, pas envie de m'infliger ce genre d'orientation de gamedesign.


Autant le passage sur les problèmes du jeu je peux comprendre autant le mode zombie peut être un mode détente en plus

----------


## Redlight

> Autant le passage sur les problèmes du jeu je peux comprendre autant le mode zombie peut être un mode détente en plus


Ca en dit surtout long sur les intentions d'Ubi pour R6 si c'est avéré.

----------


## n0ra

Evil Geniuses rejoint la scène esport de R6 en absorbant le roster de Continuum.





- - - Mise à jour - - -

Petite annonce pour la finale de la PL

----------


## Redlight

Aucune idée de la taille de cette structure mais la comm est super prorpre !

----------


## Bathory

C'est une orga relativement majeur sur pas mal de jeux c'est du très solide.
NiP tâte le terrain également...

----------


## Wedgge

La fameuse technique du Bouh ! de Serenity, ça fonctionne, parfois ...  ::XD::

----------


## MrBishop

> J'attendrai le six pour savoir si j'achète l'année 3. Je pense que si on se dirige vers un mode zombie ça signifiera la fin de R6 pour moi. Je joue déjà beaucoup moins, un peu saoulé par tous les problèmes du jeu, pas envie de m'infliger ce genre d'orientation de gamedesign.


Je ne renouvellerais pas l'expérience pour la Y3 perso (à compter de fin Décembre - Janvier). Je jouerais très peu, surtout vu que je vais me diriger vers autres choses..
Le jeu a beaucoup évolué de manière positif. Mais quand il y a des points négatifs (choses que je comprends totalement car aucun jeu n'est parfait), ça a beaucoup trop d'impacts : le temps en ranked, le déséquilibre attaquant / défenseur (à l'heure actuelle, il est beaucoup plus facile et aisé d'être défenseur que attaquant), les nombreux gadgets randoms avec une hitbox quasi invisible (coucou Gu mine translucide & Grzmot qui fait la taille d'un tube de dentifrice), 5 maps seulement en ranked...

Ça fait chier quoi. J'aimerais jouer en ranked et ne pas avoir à me ruer tête baissée pour rusher un objectif parce que je manque de temps. C'est censé être amusant la ranked même si c'est compétitif, et y a rien de drôle à devoir combattre les défenseurs ET le temps.
Puis y a plus Maison, Yacht, Hereford, Favela...  :Facepalm:

----------


## Styxounet

> La fameuse technique du Bouh ! de Serenity, ça fonctionne, parfois ...


 ::P: 
Moi j'aurais raté Serenity  ::ninja::

----------


## Thom Reznor

C'est clair que 3 mns, avec la blinde de gadgets défensifs à contrer + roamers + tailles de certaines maps, c'est bien trop court et 4 mns c'est trop long par contre. 3mns20/30 devrait être un bon compromis

----------


## MrBishop

Ouais, sauf qu'ils bousculent toute la méta à chaque saison et tu dois t'adapter avec toujours moins de temps.

----------


## Styxounet

> C'est clair que 3 mns, avec la blinde de gadgets défensifs à contrer + roamers + tailles de certaines maps, c'est bien trop court et 4 mns c'est trop long par contre. 3mns20/30 devrait être un bon compromis


Moi j'ai acheté un jeu rainbow6, où l'on devait progresser doucement, tactiquement. Désolrmais c'est Ash/ iq/Hiba rush, pose d'une dizaine de pièges, des roamers qui courent comme des poulets sans tête....
Les 3min en ranked, et les cartes qui s'élargissent, ont changé le jeu. Et ca correspond moins a l'idée que je m'en faisais.

----------


## Voodoonice

Ok mais Rainbow 6 n'a jamais était Swat 4 non plus

----------


## Voodoonice

Corde devant, verticalité, possibilité de grappin sur les trapes  ?

----------


## MrBishop

Quand tu dois aller à la fac à 14h et que tu dois sauver des otages à 20h

----------


## Thom Reznor

> Moi j'ai acheté un jeu rainbow6, où l'on devait progresser doucement, tactiquement. Désolrmais c'est Ash/ iq/Hiba rush, pose d'une dizaine de pièges, des roamers qui courent comme des poulets sans tête....
> Les 3min en ranked, et les cartes qui s'élargissent, ont changé le jeu. Et ca correspond moins a l'idée que je m'en faisais.


Tout à fait, autant 3 mns sur maison, avion ou favela, ça passe, autant sur theme park, university, ou même banque, c'est peu

----------


## Styxounet

> Quand tu dois aller à la fac à 14h et que tu dois sauver des otages à 20h


 ::P:

----------


## Voodoonice

L'image que j'ai posté plus haut viendrai d'un billet du blog Ubi supprimer

----------


## MrBishop

Thatcher Elite sera sûrement leak pour les finals PL. (je garde le bénéfice du doute vu que Jager est sorti y a pas longtemps mais bon)

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Concernant le leak, voici le texte accompagnant l'image

----------


## Agano

Ils l'ont prise à la BU de la fac, celle-là?

----------


## MrBishop

Yep, en LEA Coréen

----------


## Voodoonice



----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Nouveaux leaks :







En gros elle a une breach de ash, une sorte de grenade de Ela et elle est 2/2 avec des armes style jackal.
J'attends de voir les cadences dégâts et tailles de chargeurs, mais on peut supposer 50 et 30.
En secondaire le même flingue qu'Ela, sans surprise.
Niveau gadgets : les mêmes que Twitch.

----------


## SuicideSnake

Je remarque qu'ils donnent vraiment pas mal de lore sur les personnages, bien plus qu'avant.

Peut-être pour mettre en place une future campagne solo ? Ou du transmédia ?

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Je remarque qu'ils donnent vraiment pas mal de lore sur les personnages, bien plus qu'avant.
> 
> Peut-être pour mettre en place une future campagne solo ? Ou du transmédia ?


C'est surtout pour les deux Polonaises car elles sont sœurs. Je ne crois pas que l'on est eu la même chose pour les hongkongais.

----------


## Agano

> Peut-être pour mettre en place une future campagne solo ?


 :Bave:

----------


## Redlight

> Je remarque qu'ils donnent vraiment pas mal de lore sur les personnages, bien plus qu'avant.
> 
> Peut-être pour mettre en place une future campagne solo ? Ou du transmédia ?


C'est pour faire passer la pilule du "on a fait sauter la saison polonaise"

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

White noise dispo sur le TTS des le 20/11 :

http://blog.ubi.com/operation-white-...r-november-20/

Et free weekend ce weekend  :;): 

Ah et pour le TTS, pistol meta, le recoil des pistolets reviendra comme lors du dernier TTS, c'est à dire "horizontal"

----------


## AgentDerf

Putain Free weekend quand je suis pas là! Dégoûté! Moi qui voulait faire du frag facile sur du n00b!  ::sad::

----------


## Wedgge

Hum hum ...

 



Miskine.

----------


## Styxounet

Elle a grandit la petite  ::rolleyes::

----------


## MrBishop

Bientôt l'opérateur «Joel»  :Bave:

----------


## AgentDerf

Dans ce cas là il faut ce badge sur son uniforme  ::ninja::

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

leaks :




 et du coup online :

https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/e...fia-story.aspx

et :

----------


## MrBishop

Elle est vraiment stylé Zofia. Le chara design est vraiment réaliste et plus cohérent que Hibana par exemple... Elle me fait beaucoup penser à Dragunov sur Tekken avec le béret, l'uniforme et le gilet en mode officier militaire hyper strict mais tendance à la fois.
Juste la photo de profil avec les lunettes baissé en mode "femme fatale" qui fait un peu trop kéké, mais sinon rien à dire, ça donne envie de la jouer.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Moi le duckface me gène.

----------


## n0ra

Elle est jolie cette image



Zofia et sa fille

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Du coup le leak de l’icône était bien vrai :

----------


## Hhaine

> Thatcher Elite sera sûrement leak pour les finals PL. (je garde le bénéfice du doute vu que Jager est sorti y a pas longtemps mais bon)


Tu sais bibi, les skins elite ca fait du biff contrairement au fix des bugs  :;):  

Pour la frangine d ela : un mix d ela et de ash ... Avec le gout pour l'equilibre d ubi je pense que ca va etre une saison forte en emotions. Le cote postif c est que Jazz aura un nouveau main

----------


## Redlight

Impossible c'est une 2 de vitesses, Jazz n'est pas habitué. J'avoue être un peu déçu par ses projectile explosifs, je m'attendais plus à des frags qu'a des impactes. A voir selon les dommages et si on peut faire des rebonds avec mais j'ai bien peur que non.

----------


## Hhaine

> Impossible c'est une 2 de vitesses, Jazz n'est pas habitué. J'avoue être un peu déçu par ses projectile explosifs, je m'attendais plus à des frags qu'a des impactes. A voir selon les dommages et si on peut faire des rebonds avec mais j'ai bien peur que non.


Il joue bien Ying ... 
Impact ??? rebonds ??? u w0t ???

----------


## Redlight

> Il joue *mal* Ying ...


Fixed

----------


## Wedgge

Il à déjà du mérite de la jouer parce que voilà l'opérateur en carton, entre son arme daubé du cul et son gadget qui flash le plafond elle est pas bien redoutable.

----------


## Redlight

> Il à déjà du mérite de la jouer parce que voilà l'opérateur en carton, entre son arme daubé du cul et son gadget qui flash le plafond elle est pas bien redoutable.


 ::XD:: 

J'avoue son arme est bidon, soit tu HS soit t'es mort. Dommage car avec ses fumi elle a un set up intéressant pour le mode bombe. Des teams PL s'y sont essayé mais elle risque d'être vite abandonné pendant les finales.

----------


## MrBishop

Comme Jackal, Frost, Caveira.. Elle rejoint le rang des ope DLC jamais choisit en PL  ::ninja::

----------


## Frypolar

C’est pas bien grave tant que c’est rigolo à jouer. Caveira j’aime bien en fait. Je la jouerais probablement jamais en ranked contre des gens pas mauvais mais c’est marrant.

----------


## Shep1

> Fixed


Albatar

----------


## Jeager

> White noise dispo sur le TTS des le 20/11 :
> 
> http://blog.ubi.com/operation-white-...r-november-20/
> 
> Et free weekend ce weekend 
> 
> Ah et pour le TTS, pistol meta, le recoil des pistolets reviendra comme lors du dernier TTS, c'est à dire "horizontal"


Pardon ? Du recoil dans ce jeu ?

----------


## Voodoonice

Une piécette sur le hack de caméra

----------


## MrBishop

J'ai strictement, RIEN COMPRIS à la vidéo si il y avait un quelconque indice.

----------


## Voodoonice

Il regarde son écran donc j'imagine les caméras des défenseurs, du coup elle sait ou sont les défenseurs  ::unsure:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Mmmh j'aurais plutôt dit qu'elle fait sonner les portables des défenseurs, surement seulement quand ils regardent leur cam sinon trop OP.

Et ça rejoindrai le leak qui dit que les gadgets font du bruit.
Pour l'autre OP, il a un masque, et le leak parlait d'invisibilité aux drone (juste lui ? toute l'équipe ?)

----------


## MrBishop

Si elle fait juste sonner les portables des défenseurs, elle risque pas d'être péter longtemps, surtout quand on sait à quel point les sons sont localisés dans le jeu..

----------


## Redlight

Mouais à voir si elle est en attaque ou en défense. Pas fan d'un IQ bis en attaque.

----------


## Redlight

Dokkaebi : démon farceur en coréen. Peut être que le nom de l'autre sera Gwishin : fantôme (mec invisible tout ça)

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Dokkaebi : démon farceur en coréen. Peut être que le nom de l'autre sera Gwishin : fantôme (mec invisible tout ça)


Dokkaebi en attaque.

Le nom du def c'est *Ehdotus*.

----------


## Redlight

> Dokkaebi en attaque.
> 
> Le nom du def c'est *Ehdotus*.


Non ça veut dire suggestion en finnois (ou un langue du genre)

----------


## Lancelot du lag

Elle fait peut-être sonner les portables de ceux qui ont du C4?

----------


## Frypolar

Ce serait super limité comme gadget !

----------


## Lancelot du lag

On alors elle va noyer leur boite mail de SPAM.


Plus sérieusement je la verrais bien pouvoir repérer les ennemies mais en étant à l'arrêt. Genre elle est obligé de ce poser avec son portable ou autre pour activer sa compétence. Ca limiterait la puissance du truc mais pourrait donner de bonne chance en terme de coopération. Avec une portée suffisamment limitée pour qu'elle ne puisse pas camper à l'extérieur du bâtiment.

----------


## ElviejoDragon

Moi j'aimais bien quand les gadgets étaient contemporains et réalistes, et pas complètement sortis de la SF (le trailer là avec la matrice, le mur blanc, ... ).
L'arbalète enflammée de Capitao, bon -_-
Le tracking de Jackal, pourquoi pas -_-

Mais là maintenant on a des stealth mines qui t'injectent une seringue empoisonnée (une technologie contemporaine à n'en pas douter) et une meuf qui fait sonner ton équipement électronique (très utile en situation de crise parce que les bad guys seront bien embêtés). 

C'est quoi la prochaine étape, un mec avec un troisème oeil bionique qui peut voir dans son dos ? 
Un gars avec une combi intelligente qui continue de se battre quand il est mort ?
Un mutant qui peut traverser les murs même renforcés ?

----------


## Agano

Va falloir s'y habituer, Ubi a l'air de compter sur le long terme avec R6 Siege et s'ils veulent rajouter systématiquement deux opérateurs à chaque mise à jour, il faut à chaque fois trouver des gadgets ou des compétences nouvelles, même si c'est plus ou moins n'imp' ou futuriste. 

De toutes façons, même les opérateurs vanilla étaient déjà limite de ce point de vue. Le bouclier de Montagne ou la masse de Sledge c'est très utilisé dans les FS, mais le drone de Twitch ou les grenades IEM de Thatcher, je suis même pas sûr que ça existe vraiment.

----------


## ChaosNighT

Bah le truc de la grenade de Tatcher, c'est comme les barbelés ou les batteries de Bandit, ça fait pas de dégâts aux alliés donc à partir de là ... (après j'peux comprendre, ça ferait rager beaucoup trop de monde ... ) 
Mais bon en temps normal tu claques une IEM (qui, si je ne m'abuse n'existe que sous forme de bombe actuellement) ça fait tout péter, allié ou pas.

----------


## Wedgge

Aucune importance, ce sont des opérateurs utiles qui restent indispensables quelque soit l'évolution de la méta. Les nouveaux opérateurs ils sont rigolo 5 minutes mais ils feront jamais autant le café que les anciens. Les seuls ayant eu un impact marquant c'est Hibana et Mira (je compte pas Buck/BB/Valkyrie pour moi ils font partie du jeu de base). S'il fallait comparer, je trouve Smoke toujours plus efficace qu'un Lesion simplement parce que son nest à un effet de zone là ou le poison n'affecte qu'une personne. Idem concernant Jäger vis à vis de Ela, le gadget de l'allemand il arrête toutes les merdes que les attaquants nous balancent au visage, Ela elle a un pétard mouillé qui est juste casse couille et qui en plus de ça encourage le jeu solo.

----------


## Thom Reznor

Bof Lésion et Smoke sont radicalement différents
Le premier a sept mines en tout à poser dans le temps, qui une fois activée te donnent la position d'un adversaire, et restent sur le terrain même si l'opérateur est mort
Smoke a trois charges, que tu dois activer toi même au bon moment, donc en prenant un risque pour avoir l'info ou à balancer en fin de round pour contrer le push du désespoir. Ce qui contraint à camper le site, au contraire de Lésion qui peut roamer un minimum.

----------


## ElviejoDragon

Oui Lesion c'est du fire and forget. Smoke demande une certaine vigilance pour être bien joué.

----------


## Redlight

Smoke c'est l'un des rare opérateur qui n'a toujours pas de hard-counter, c'est débile. C'est aussi pour ça qu'il est sur-représenter. J'avais suggéré sur reddit que Capitao puisse consummer instantannément les nuages toxique avec ses fleches enflammés.

@Wedge : pourquoi tu considère BB, Buck et Valk comme faisant partie du jeu de base et pas Hibana et Mira ? Parce que la meta pré Valk/BB c'était complètement différent.

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> Smoke c'est l'un des rare opérateur qui n'a toujours pas de hard-counter, c'est débile.


Montagne non plus.....il faut donc créer un défenseur qui perforer son bouclier?

----------


## Redlight

Ela qui abaisse son bouclier, Echo aussi, plus Smoke. C'est pas un contre pour toi ?

Parce que Smoke hormis un balle dans sa tête tu le contre comment ?

----------


## Krogort

> Ela qui abaisse son bouclier, Echo aussi, plus Smoke. C'est pas un contre pour toi ?
> 
> Parce que Smoke hormis un balle dans sa tête tu le contre comment ?


Tu passes par une autre entrée ?

----------


## Redlight

Donc c'est bien ce que je dis, il n'y a pas de hard-counter.  ::P:

----------


## Voodoonice



----------


## Wedgge

> Smoke c'est l'un des rare opérateur qui n'a toujours pas de hard-counter, c'est débile. C'est aussi pour ça qu'il est sur-représenter. J'avais suggéré sur reddit que Capitao puisse consummer instantannément les nuages toxique avec ses fleches enflammés.
> 
> @Wedge : pourquoi tu considère BB, Buck et Valk comme faisant partie du jeu de base et pas Hibana et Mira ? Parce que la meta pré Valk/BB c'était complètement différent.


Pour le coup c'est purement personnel, je considère simplement qu'ils sont trop indispensables pour être simplement rangé dans la catégorie "ajout" du jeu. Quant au fait que Smoke n'est pas de hard counter sa ne me gêne que très peu dans la mesure ou ça le rend d'autant plus redoutable. Cela dis je ne suis pas objectif c'est mon main  ::P: .

----------


## Bathory

Ash non plus a pas d'hard counter vu qu'elle a pas d'hitbox.  ::ninja:: 
Après perso ça me gêne pas les gadgets un peu "wtf" tant que ça brise pas le jeu...

----------


## MrBishop

Le problème c'est que si, les gadgets brisent petit à petit le jeu. Presque tout le monde le dit mais les devs ferment mes yeux. Ils veulent toujours créer plus de contenus, de nouveautés, ça part d'une bonne intention et c'est appréciable mais c'est terriblement dur de suivre la cadence.
Chaque gadget est un gadget de plus auquel il faut trouver un contre, le comprendre, comment l'esquiver.. 
C'est dur de suivre les changements de meta à chaque saison. Et le problème est toujours là, il faut faire avec toujours plus de nouveaux opérateurs ET avec toujours le même temps en ranked.

----------


## Shep1

> Le problème c'est que si, les gadgets brisent petit à petit le jeu. Presque tout le monde le dit mais les devs ferment mes yeux. Ils veulent toujours créer plus de contenus, de nouveautés, ça part d'une bonne intention et c'est appréciable mais c'est terriblement dur de suivre la cadence.
> Chaque gadget est un gadget de plus auquel il faut trouver un contre, le comprendre, comment l'esquiver.. 
> C'est dur de suivre les changements de meta à chaque saison. Et le problème est toujours là, il faut faire avec toujours plus de nouveaux opérateurs ET avec toujours le même temps en ranked.


Oui, j'espère que la saison prochaine nous n'aurons pas de nouveaux OP mais qu'ils retravaillent les cartes et les opérateurs qu'ils ont déjà fait. Parce que la, l y a vraiment beaucoup de contenu, et : soit on va tourner en rond, soit on va avoir des opérateurs équilibrés à la truelle...

Qu'ils sortent le Ranked de la bêta aussi !

----------


## BlueSun

> Moi j'aimais bien quand les gadgets étaient contemporains et réalistes, et pas complètement sortis de la SF (le trailer là avec la matrice, le mur blanc, ... ).
> L'arbalète enflammée de Capitao, bon -_-
> Le tracking de Jackal, pourquoi pas -_-
> 
> Mais là maintenant on a des stealth mines qui t'injectent une seringue empoisonnée (une technologie contemporaine à n'en pas douter) et une meuf qui fait sonner ton équipement électronique (très utile en situation de crise parce que les bad guys seront bien embêtés). 
> 
> C'est quoi la prochaine étape, un mec avec un troisème oeil bionique qui peut voir dans son dos ? 
> Un gars avec une combi intelligente qui continue de se battre quand il est mort ?
> Un mutant qui peut traverser les murs même renforcés ?


Rainbow 6 Siege: 2nd GIG

----------


## Lapinou-gentil

Dites les jeunes, j'ai vu qu'il y avait une belle promo en ce moment sur le jeu, je voulais savoir quelle version acheté vu que je n'ai rien trouvé sur le détail des éditions et vu que ça va de 7.5€ à 45€, je suis un peu perdu.

Starter edition; 7.5€ 
4agents dispo au début + 16déblocables+ xp des weekend gratuit non prise en compte

version standard; 20€
20agents déblocables + xp des weekend gratuit

Version year 2 gold mastercard premier; 35€
20 agents déblocables + 8 déblocables + season pass 2°année +xp des weekend gratuits

Version complète; 45€
20agents déblocables + 8déblocables+ 8déblocables encore en plus+ season pass 2°année + pack d'agent héritage + xp des weekend gratuits

Si ça n'ajoute que de l'esthétique personnellement, je m'en cogne d'avoir un beau chapeau, après si je peut éviter d'avoir à farmer 30 ans pour débloquer un perso un peu sympa, ça m'arrange.
Je vous avouerais que je trouve que je trouve ça très bordèlique et que j'ai du mal à comprendre les différences de prix.

----------


## Frypolar

Il ne faut surtout pas prendre la starter, les opérateurs de base sont beaucoup plus chers, ça ne vaut pas le coup. Comme c’est le week-end gratuit je t’invite à essayer. Si ça te plaît vraiment beaucoup prend une version standard + season pass (le truc à 35€ donc) sinon la version standard à 20 balles.

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

Ouais je conseillerais pareil : la version à 35€. Ou si tu n'es pas sur la version à 20€, sachant que le season pass se trouve parfois à 15€ donc tu pourrais l'acheter plus tard sans que ça te coûte plus cher. Mais tu risques d'être frustré si tu veux le prendre et qu'il ne repasse pas en promo tout de suite.

----------


## Voodoonice

Premier quart, les brésiliens gagne 5-1 contre les Japonais

----------


## Wedgge

Ils se sont faits sortir Continuum ?

Edit : Ok ils ont juste changé de nom en fait.

----------


## Voodoonice

De structure plutôt ?

----------


## Voodoonice

C'est la cata la retransmission des matchs  :Facepalm:

----------


## Redlight

Ouais ils ont d'énorme problème pour retransmettre

----------


## n0ra

Ça me fera toujours marrer les vidéos de présentations des équipes ...

----------


## djey

hello un peu la meme question que Lapinou, qu'apporte le season pass  ? j'ai un peu de mal a voir ce systeme pour un jeu multi online

----------


## n0ra

> hello un peu la meme question que Lapinou, qu'apporte le season pass  ? j'ai un peu de mal a voir ce systeme pour un jeu multi online


Le "gros" plus c'est d'avoir les nouveaux opérateurs 7 jours à l'avance avant ceux qui ne possèdent pas le season pass ... 

Sinon :



> - réduction de 10 % dans la boutique
> - booster de Renommée de 5 %
> - 2 défis quotidiens bonus


Et quelques crédits R6.

----------


## djey

Ok Merci, je vais tester le jeu demain en periode de gratuité

----------


## n0ra

Ce round de Sha  ::o:  !

----------


## Shep1

> hello un peu la meme question que Lapinou, qu'apporte le season pass  ? j'ai un peu de mal a voir ce systeme pour un jeu multi online





> Le "gros" plus c'est d'avoir les nouveaux opérateurs 7 jours à l'avance avant ceux qui ne possèdent pas le season pass ... 
> 
> Sinon :
> 
> 
> Et quelques crédits R6.


Nora ne le dit qu'a demi mot, mais le season pass t'offre les opérateurs DLC sans nécessite de dépenser les crédit en jeu (le renom). Il a oublié aussi les 0.20% (je crois) de drop un alpha pack en plus à chaque victoire/défaite, mais c'est assez négligeable comme avantage...

----------


## n0ra

ENCE fait le taf contre EG. 

Canadian annoncera son départ de EG suite à la défaite contre ENCE :madameirma:

----------


## Styxounet

> Nora ne le dit qu'a demi mot, mais le season pass t'offre les opérateurs DLC sans nécessite de dépenser les crédit en jeu (le renom).


 Ce qui est est à mon sens la raison d'être du season pass. C'est dispensable si tu joues régulierement, mais si tu joues peu c'est un confort.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Les règles pour le choix des bombs sites en PL c'est pas les mêmes qu'en ranked ?

----------


## ElviejoDragon

> Le "gros" plus c'est d'avoir les nouveaux opérateurs 7 jours à l'avance avant ceux qui ne possèdent pas le season pass ...


C'est surtout de les avoir tout court ! Ceux qui ne possèdent pas le season pass n'ont pas les opérateurs 7 jours après, ils doivent les acheter un par un. 
Les avoir 7 jours avant c'est complètement accessoire.

----------


## n0ra

> C'est surtout de les avoir tout court ! Ceux qui ne possèdent pas le season pass n'ont pas les opérateurs 7 jours après, ils doivent les acheter un par un. 
> Les avoir 7 jours avant c'est complètement accessoire.


Moué il est très rapide d'avoir la renommée nécessaire et de l'économiser avant la sortie officielle de nouveaux opérateurs. Rien d'insurmontable.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Programme de demain



Il y aurait 3 grosses annonces pour demain.

----------


## Voodoonice

::O:

----------


## MrBishop

> Canadian annoncera son départ de EG suite à la défaite contre ENCE :madameirma:


Byebye Capitaine ! Il aura aucun mal à retrouver une team de toute façon, c'est un joueur solide, assidu avec une grosse expérience de leader (capitaine de Continuum avant sa dissolution). 
Mais bon, j'espère qu'il va pas trop se perdre car lui, nvK, Necrox etc, c'était vraiment du solide vu qu'ils ont étaient ensemble pendant un long moment.

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

> Moué il est très rapide d'avoir la renommée nécessaire et de l'économiser avant la sortie officielle de nouveaux opérateurs. Rien d'insurmontable.


Ben ça c'est vrai quand tu n'as rien d'autre à débloquer, mais si tu achète le jeu maintenant il faut débloquer les anciens aussi. Donc là avec le season pass, tu as les 8 opérateurs de cette année, et tu peux utiliser ta renommée pour les opérateurs de base et ceux de la saison 1, ce qui fait déjà pas mal d'heures de jeu pour tout débloquer.

----------


## djey

Du monde sur Mumble pour train un noob ?

----------


## Redlight

200k de renommée c'est quand même hyper long et non négligeable. Ça représente quand même 200h de jeu par an. Il faut pouvoir les sortir. Et du coup tu ne te paye que ca

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Byebye Capitaine ! Il aura aucun mal à retrouver une team de toute façon, c'est un joueur solide, assidu avec une grosse expérience de leader (capitaine de Continuum avant sa dissolution). 
> Mais bon, j'espère qu'il va pas trop se perdre car lui, nvK, Necrox etc, c'était vraiment du solide vu qu'ils ont étaient ensemble pendant un long moment.


C'est quoi cette rumeur en bois ?

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Ils sont déjà en retard pour la reprise de la PL ?

----------


## Redlight

C'est 13h heure du Brésil donc 16h en France

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> C'est 13h heure du Brésil donc 16h en France


Ah ! Je pensais que le programme de n0ra c'était avec l'heure de Paris

----------


## Redlight

> Ah ! Je pensais que le programme de n0ra c'était avec l'heure de Paris


C'est le screen d'une image sur laquelle tu voyais en bas à gauche timezone : BRST

----------


## Barbe Rousse

La bouillie de pixels que c'est le streaming twitch  :Gerbe:

----------


## Redlight

Sur le stream EN ça passe nickel chez moi.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Je suis sur le stream EN : https://www.twitch.tv/rainbow6
En 1080p60 source d'après Twitch. Mais je trouve que c'est bien moche.

En tout cas les Finlandais sont en train de mettre une raclée à la team brésilienne

----------


## Wedgge

Sur YouTube c'est propre effectivement, par contre le son des pompes détruit les oreilles.

----------


## Shep1

Vous voulez passer sur mumble qu'on regarde ensemble ? Moi j'y suis  ::):

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Genre ça c'est du 1080p :

----------


## djey

Bon ben merci pour les games les gars mais je crois que je suis trop en retard pour la montée en puissance sur ce jeu. (2 ans c'est fatal)

En tout cas impressionné par le skill des canards !

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Bon ben merci pour les games les gars mais je crois que je suis trop en retard pour la montée en puissance sur ce jeu. (2 ans c'est fatal)
> 
> En tout cas impressionné par le skill des canards !


Le soucis c'est qu'en te mettant en escouade avec nous tu tombes forcément sur des mecs avec plus d'expérience.
Mais si t'as l'occasion de jouer souvent, tu vas commencer à apprendre de plus en plus, surtout en venant sur le mumble avec nous.

Si c'est pour jouer 1x/semaine, c'est sûr que ça risque d'être beaucoup moins intéressant et très frustrant.

----------


## Redlight

> Genre ça c'est du 1080p :
> 
> http://tof.cx/images/2017/11/19/0a34...7d6d1f3cdf.png


Non mais c'est sur que c'est pas de la full HD mais sur ma télé ç'est relativement propore et c'est regardable.

----------


## n0ra

J'ai remarqué depuis quelques jours que via Chrome chez moi Twitch était salement pixelisé quelque soit la résolution choisie. En utilisant l'app tout est normal.

----------


## Redlight

Perso j'utilise l'appli free twitch mais c'est de la merde, à un moment ça le buffering merde et ça doit régulièrement chargé (avec la fibre au top). D'ailleurs je pense que free bride le débit twitch c'est toujours relou en soirée. Du coup je balance le flux depuis mon tel via le chromecast.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Je vais essayer avec un autre navigateur pour voir si c'est moins sale

----------


## n0ra

Putain on va se taper du mode zombie à la con pendant 4 semaines  ::|: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Les saisons 



Saison 1 aura 4 semaines d'event ( Outbreak ) dans un mode jouable jusqu'à 3 joueurs en COOP.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Putain on va se taper du mode zombie à la con pendant 4 semaines 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Les saisons 
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/11/19/210...a4c15effcc.png
> 
> Saison 1 aura 4 semaines d'event ( Outbreak ) dans un mode jouable jusqu'à 3 joueurs en COOP.


J'ai cru entendre 4 joueurs pour la coop sur l'event Outbreak moi.
Les 2 opérateurs de l'opé Chimera sont des spécialistes dans les attaques biochimiques et s'intégreront parfaitement dans l'event

----------


## n0ra

> J'ai cru entendre 4 joueurs pour la coop sur l'event Outbreak moi.
> Les 2 opérateurs de l'opé Chimera sont des spécialistes dans les attaques biochimiques et s'intégreront parfaitement dans l'event


J'ai ajouté le tweet  :;): .

- - - Mise à jour - - -

La 6 Invitational est renouvelée pour 2 ans, 2018 et 2019.









Grande finale en BO5.

----------


## Wedgge

Mais qu'est ce que sa fout là ce truc, qu'est ce qu'on s'en branle d'avoir des zombi ? Putain  :Boom: .

----------


## n0ra

> Mais qu'est ce que sa fout là ce truc, qu'est ce qu'on s'en branle d'avoir des zombi ? Putain .


Je suppose qu'ils nous laisseront le choix d'y jouer ou non mais je vois ce truc comme une *pichenette* à CoD et son mode zombie  ::rolleyes:: .

----------


## Redlight

Le six va être vraiment sympa. L'équivalent de deux proleague pour les phases de groupes  ::o:

----------


## n0ra

Black Dragons vs Penta, vos pronostics ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Wedgge

> Je suppose qu'ils nous laisseront le choix d'y jouer ou non mais je vois ce truc comme une *pichenette* à CoD et son mode zombie .


Non mais c'est pas le problème, très bien ils ont voulu un mode zombi c'est cool (si c'est bien de ça dont il s'agit), ce sera probablement fun à jouer mais ça n'a juste rien à voir avec du R6 :Siege. Si je veux flinguer du Zombi ou du démon je vais sur Killing Floor ou DOOM. Le simple fait que ce soit envisageable dans le cadre de R6 en dit long sur le futur du jeu.

----------


## n0ra

Ça reste un event de 4 semaines et si ça ce trouve ce sera même pas des zombies ( pourquoi pas un truc à la The Division ? un retour des White Masks ? virus, organisation terroriste, Tom Clancy quoi ) mais on peut s'interroger sur la chose  ::unsure:: .

----------


## Agano

Il a déjà été fait mention d'un mode zombie spécifiquement? Pour l'instant on nous montre juste des éléments se rapportant à une attaque chimique ou une menace bio. Ca se trouve, ça sera une grosse carte/scénario mettant en scène un attentat à la bombe sale par les bots de la Chasse aux Terros ?

En tout cas cool pour l'année prochaine, nouveaux opérateurs GIGN, SAS et cie, les italiens et des cartes retravaillés  ::):

----------


## Voodoonice

> Black Dragons vs Penta, vos pronostics ?


Penta

----------


## Shep1

> Il a déjà été fait mention d'un mode zombie spécifiquement?


Oui un leak de 4chan je crois y faisait mention. A ce moment c'était tellement gros et improbable qu'on pensais que c'etait un fake...

----------


## Redlight

C'est surtou qu'ils ont décidé de dédié du temps de développement à un event de 4 semaines qui sera surement un mode zombie...

----------


## Shep1

> C'est surtou qu'ils ont décidé de dédié du temps de développement à un event de 4 semaines qui sera surement un mode zombie...


Oui. Clairement on aurait aimé du netcode amélioré ou du bugfix que ça...

----------


## Agano

_On aurait aimé qu'Ubisoft investisse dans des serveurs stables
On aurait aimé qu'EA ne blinde pas ses jeux de microtransactions
On aurait aimé que Valve sorte Half-Life 3 et L4D 3_ 

 ::siffle::

----------


## n0ra

L4D 3  :Bave:  ::unsure::

----------


## yuushiro

Franchement, s'il sortent un mode zombie, ça fera un beau massacre de la licence.... Rainbow Six, c'est à la base, de la prise d'otage, de la bombe ou de la chasse aux terros. 
P****n, mais proposer un tel mode de jeu, pour 1 saison en plus; ça relève du plus grand délire jamais vu.
Par contre un scenario un peu sympa, sur une map assez grande (comme on pouvait en trouver dans RavenShield, faites par des passionnés) nécessitant vraiment une coopération différente d'une banale chasse aux terros ça sera la grande classe.
Faites nous rêver bon dieu !

----------


## Barbe Rousse

C'est ubi ou ESL qui gère le stream ?
Parceque une fois de plus on va assister à une partie sans sons...

----------


## Styxounet

> En tout cas impressionné par le skill des canards !


Putain, il est temps que je revienne jouer  ::ninja::

----------


## Voodoonice

Ils sont bon les brésiliens

----------


## Shep1

> Putain, il est temps que je revienne jouer


Non, non. Il dit ça justement parce que t'étais pas là !  ::trollface::

----------


## n0ra

> Ils sont bon les brésiliens


Oui ils sont chauds. J'espère sincèrement qu'ils vont gagner.

----------


## Voodoonice

Chalet remporté par les Brésiliens 5-3
Next map Club house

----------


## Frypolar

> La 6 Invitational est renouvelée pour 2 ans, 2018 et 2019.
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DPAqvwTVQAA09Bl.jpg


$500k, les micro-transactions doivent bien marcher  ::o: 




> C'est ubi ou ESL qui gère le stream ?
> Parceque une fois de plus on va assister à une partie sans sons...


L’ESL normalement.

----------


## Bathory

Une finale pro EU là qu'on rigole.

----------


## MrBishop

Oh putain, les forces spéciales du Vietnam à la fin de la Y3  ::XD:: 
Je savais même pas que y avait des CTU dans mon bled, holy crap  ::XD::

----------


## Frypolar

Maroc pas Vietnam. Ils prennent un pays africain, c’est rare dans le jv.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Oh putain, les forces spéciales du Vietnam à la fin de la Y3 
> Je savais même pas que y avait des CTU dans mon bled, holy crap


Tu connais même pas le drapeau de ton bled  :Facepalm: 
Fake chinese !

----------


## Voodoonice

Penta éliminé, club House remporté par les Brésilens 5-2

----------


## n0ra

> Penta éliminé, club House remporté par les Brésilens 5-2

----------


## Voodoonice

Magnifique match, très impressionné par les Black Dragons  ::o:  j'en fais mais favori pour la finale

----------


## n0ra

> Magnifique match, très impressionné par les Black Dragons  j'en fais mais favori pour la finale


Ça va être dur mais je serais du côté de Black Dragons aussi

----------


## Shep1

Prenez des screens pour le full reveal, je vais boire l'apéro ^^

----------


## Wedgge

Ok, la polonaise est mille fois plus craqué que sa sœur, WTF  :WTF: . Sinon Dokka à l'air uuuultra pète couilles, elle va faire le même effet que Caveira en 1v1.

----------


## n0ra

Dokkaebi  ::wub::

----------


## Krogort

Le hack des caméras  ::O: 

Avec les opérateurs traps et ceux la, ils vont bien finir par rendre IQ utile, ca fait plein de buffs indirects !

----------


## n0ra

Et des téléphones  ::lol:: 

IQ va devenir incontournable dans cette dernière saison.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

White Noise en TTS demain 20 novembre pendant deux semaines et disponibles pour tous le 5 décembre.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## Redlight

> Et des téléphones 
> 
> IQ va devenir incontournable dans cette dernière saison.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> White Noise en TTS demain 20 novembre pendant deux semaines et disponibles pour tous le 5 décembre.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -


Bah non ça veut dire dispo pour tous le 12 décembre, 2 semaines de TTS puis sorti exclu season pass le 5 comme d'hab.

Les opérateurs ont l'air sympa, hate de voir le shotgun des coréens. Vigil pourrait devenir un super roamer, Dokka est marrante mais son manque de fusil d'assault va la laisser dans un choix de niche je pense (son principale intérêt étant le hack de caméras avec une Valk en face). Pour la polonais ca dépendra du nombre de grenade désoriantante (j'ai vu 4 apparemment). Mais avec 2 de vitesses et un flingue qui à pas l'air ouf elle ne prendra pas la place de Ash à mon avis.

IQ et Jackal viennent de subir un bon buff (Jackie en duo avec Dokka ça peut faire mal).

----------


## SuicideSnake

Je me souviens quand les gens disaient au début du jeu que IQ était inutile, qu'elle servirait jamais et que c'était un poids mort quand je disais que j'en avais fait mon main et qu'elle deviendrait super utile  :Eclope:

----------


## Redlight

> Je me souviens quand les gens disaient au début du jeu que IQ était inutile, qu'elle servirait jamais et que c'était un poids mort quand je disais que j'en avais fait mon main et qu'elle deviendrait super utile


Oui enfin au début Glaz avait une vision pourri et depuis il voit à travers les smokes...

IQ c'était naze au lancement hein.

----------


## n0ra

> Bah non ça veut dire dispo pour tous le 12 décembre, 2 semaines de TTS puis sorti exclu season pass le 5 comme d'hab.


La map pour tous  ::trollface::

----------


## Wedgge

Blitz en finale de Pro League enfin  :Mellow2:  !

----------


## Frypolar

> Les opérateurs ont l'air sympa, hate de voir le shotgun des coréens.


D’ailleurs j’ai pas compris, c’est un seul projectile ou pas ?

----------


## Voodoonice

Première map (Oregon) remporté par les Ence

----------


## Wedgge

> D’ailleurs j’ai pas compris, c’est un seul projectile ou pas ?


Le manos avait l'air de dire que le shotgun envoit effectivement 1 projectile (et non 8 comme je le pensais), un slug me dit-on dans l'oreillette et que t'avais deux coups. En gros t'as un fusil de chasse à courte portée et sa meule de ouf mais t'as pas intérêt à te louper.




2:20 tu vois le pompe. Et Zofia à 4 grenade flash.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

en 1080

je crois qu'ils ont une technique de compression un peu trop grossière.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Dons ta vidéo :
Zofia peut se relever elle même quand elle est inured mais avec seulement 1hp   ::w00t:: 
https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...elf_from_down/
Et si j'ai bien compris elle a deux breach à la ash et 4 concussions ?
Ça a l'air balaise comme ça sur le papier.

Et j'ai remarqué que les recoils sur les flingues ont changé. Ça va faire mal.

et sinon il y a une troisième icône en dessous des cameras et au dessus de la sonnerie.

----------


## Voodoonice

> LES OPERATEURS
> 
> ►ZOFIA(Atk):
> 
> >Capable de se reanimer seule si a terre (mais avec 1hp).
> >Plus résistante aux mines de Ela. 
> >Son gadget est un lance grenade capable de tirer deux types de munitions:
>          -Munitions "étourdissante", même effet que les mines d'ELA
>          -Muntions performantes, similaire à ASH.
> ...


Mute Elite

----------


## Alchimist

> Je me souviens quand les gens disaient au début du jeu que IQ était inutile, qu'elle servirait jamais et que c'était un poids mort quand je disais que j'en avais fait mon main et qu'elle deviendrait super utile


Depuis qu'ils ont donné des grenades à IQ, je ne sais plus quand, elle était devenu tout de même très bonne en attaque pour faire des assauts, surtout que l'AUG est une excellente arme, mais son problème c'était en effet que son gadget n’apportait quasiment rien, maintenant il va contrer encore plus de monde.

----------


## Voodoonice

Depuis le patch de mi saison IQ a retrouvé son utilité

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sinon les Black Dragons menaient 4-0 sur Chalet et se font remonté 4-4  ::O:

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Depuis le patch de mi saison IQ a retrouvé son utilité
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Sinon les Black Dragons menaient 4-0 sur Chalet et se font remonté 4-4


Et qui perd le match

----------


## Voodoonice

Ence  vainqueur de la Pro league

----------


## Krogort

> Dokka est marrante mais son manque de fusil d'assault va la laisser dans un choix de niche je pense (son principale intérêt étant le hack de caméras avec une Valk en face).


Ca dépend, elle a 2 SMG en secondaire... Si elles sont du même calibre que les SMG anglaise et Jap ça peut faire un perso super polyvalent

----------


## MrBishop

> Zofia peut se relever elle même quand elle est inured mais avec seulement 1hp  
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...elf_from_down/


C'est quoi la raison RP du fait qu'elle puisse faire un baroud d'honneur et pas les autres ?
Parce que je veux bien qu'elle soit officier (donc plus experimenté que les autres), et encore, je comprends pas pourquoi elle peut se relever et pas les autres.  :Emo:  (c'est juste pour savoir sinon osef)

----------


## Barbe Rousse

En effet, je vois pas trop pourquoi elle aurait ce privilège. Ce serait raccord avec son pouvoir, pourquoi pas (style Doc) mais là...

----------


## SuicideSnake

> C'est quoi la raison RP du fait qu'elle puisse faire un baroud d'honneur et pas les autres ?
> Parce que je veux bien qu'elle soit officier (donc plus experimenté que les autres), et encore, je comprends pas pourquoi elle peut se relever et pas les autres.  (c'est juste pour savoir sinon osef)


C'est parce qu'elle a un enfant qui l'attend à la maison donc elle lutte plus que les autres.

----------


## MrBishop

> En effet, je vois pas trop pourquoi elle aurait ce privilège. Ce serait raccord avec son pouvoir, pourquoi pas (style Doc) mais là...


Mais grave, chez pas il sort d'où ce baroud d'honneur

+ résistante au gadget d'Ela
+ peut s'auto revive
+ peut faire le taf de Ash en parfois mieux

what ._.

DU COUP.

Le résumé de tout les nouveaux opérateurs en vidéos :










Mute Elite :

----------


## Voodoonice

> Mais grave, chez pas il sort d'où ce baroud d'honneur
> 
> + résistante au gadget d'Ela
> + peut s'auto revive
> + peut faire le taf de Ash en parfois mieux


Ouais, enfin on va tester avant de râler parce que

Elle est moins soumis au effet  gadget d'Ela
Elle peut s'auto revive avec 1 pv donc pas non plus un truc de ouf
Elle peut faire le taf de Ash oui mais avec des trous beaucoup moins gros, quand au flash se sont les mêmes que les candelas de Ying donc on connais parfois leurs inefficacité

----------


## MrBishop

Si tu savais ce qu'on peut faire avec 1 pv.. On a déjà fait plus d'un clutch avec 1 pv. Il suffit juste de pas se faire toucher. Puis tu peux toujours utiliser tes grenades à percu / concussions etc..
Tant qu'un opérateur est vivant, ça reste quand même un opérateur de plus à gérer, qu'il ait 1 ou 50hp.

----------


## Lancelot du lag

Comme je le sens bien le rappel sur la nouvelle map. Les chutes que je vais me taper!  ::wub::  ::wub::

----------


## Voodoonice

> Si tu savais ce qu'on peut faire avec 1 pv.. On a déjà fait plus d'un clutch avec 1 pv. Il suffit juste de pas se faire toucher. Puis tu peux toujours utiliser tes grenades à percu / concussions etc..
> Tant qu'un opérateur est vivant, ça reste quand même un opérateur de plus à gérer, qu'il ait 1 ou 50hp.


Avec 1 pv tu lui balance une grenade flash dans les couilles il meurt instantanément. Rare son les joeurs qui te retourne une partie avec 1 pv, restons sérieux quand même
C'est à quel heure le TTS ?

----------


## Frypolar

> Ouais, enfin on va tester avant de râler parce que
> 
> Elle est moins soumis au effet  gadget d'Ela
> Elle peut s'auto revive avec 1 pv donc pas non plus un truc de ouf
> Elle peut faire le taf de Ash oui mais avec des trous beaucoup moins gros, quand au flash se sont les mêmes que les candelas de Ying donc on connais parfois leurs inefficacité


Ce n'est pas la même chose que Ying. Du tout. En plus là, la grenade explose automatiquement si elle passe à portée d'un adversaire.

----------


## skyblazer

Si je ne dis pas de connerie, ça ressemble plus à l'effet des mines d'Ela que les trucs de Ying.

----------


## Bathory

Dokkaebi me faut beaucoup plus peur que Zofia, elle a un DMR ok mais le truc a l'air d'avoir zéro recule et en deux balles t'es mort, le fait qu'une fois hack toute ta team peut voir les caméras (apparemment pas sûr à 100%) adversaire c'est un atout majeur, surtout si ça persiste à la mort de l'OP + elle a deux smg en secondaires. 
Ah et le pompe des coréens a l'air hilarant.

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> Ce n'est pas la même chose que Ying. Du tout. En plus là, la grenade explose automatiquement si elle passe à portée d'un adversaire.


Jager va être encore plus incontournable.

----------


## Redlight

> C'est quoi la raison RP du fait qu'elle puisse faire un baroud d'honneur et pas les autres ?
> Parce que je veux bien qu'elle soit officier (donc plus experimenté que les autres), et encore, je comprends pas pourquoi elle peut se relever et pas les autres.  (c'est juste pour savoir sinon osef)


C'est parce que c'est la soeurs d'Ela et qu'elle a elle aussi une intéraction quand elle est au sol.

----------


## Redlight

Du gameplay made in Macie :



- - - Mise à jour - - -




> et sinon il y a une troisième icône en dessous des cameras et au dessus de la sonnerie.
> http://tof.cx/images/2017/11/19/36d8...da32ca3030.png


La troisième icone ça doit être pour utiliser ses drones.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Par contre Dokkaebi ça a l'air bien mais je reste sceptique.
Pour que le hack caméra soit utile, il faut quitter les caméras soient présentes.
Du coup faudrait les laisser alors que tu attaques.
C'est prendre beaucoup de risques quand même

----------


## ElviejoDragon

1 pv c'est peut-être négligeable mais la différence entre un perso mort et un perso vivant ce n'est pas rien non plus.
Même si ça reste hyper circonstanciel ça peut jouer des tours.

----------


## MrBishop

> 1 pv c'est peut-être négligeable mais la différence entre un perso mort et un perso vivant ce n'est pas rien non plus.
> Même si ça reste hyper circonstanciel ça peut jouer des tours.

----------


## Redlight

La compétence de Vigil peut durer jusqu'à 30s !

----------


## Bathory

Pourquoi un mec comme Nukem est invité (je sais pourquoi il fait des vues) ses vidéos c'est de la merde à tellement de niveau...  :tired:

----------


## Akit0

Salut ici !

Je me suis mis au jeu ce weekend et je suis conquis !
Pour le moment j'ai pris le jeu complet à 20 euros.

Les opérateurs de base ont l'air vraiment solide (j'en ai déjà débloqué 8).
Vu leur faible cout je n'aurais pas de mal à plus au moins tous les débloquer.

En revanche vu le prix des opérateurs suivants je me rend compte qu'il va falloir choisir judicieusement.

Aussi quels sont les opérateurs vraiment indispensable (soit par ce qu'ils ont un gameplay vraiment unique/fun, soit par ce qu'ils sont quasi indispensables en ranked).

Merci !

----------


## Frypolar

Je dirai Hibana loin devant, Valkyrie, Blackbeard, Buck et Echo.

Mira est très bien mais nécessite que l’équipe connaisse une stratégie à l’avance.

----------


## Styxounet

> Si je ne dis pas de connerie, ça ressemble plus à l'effet des mines d'Ela que les trucs de Ying.


Oui, clairement. D'ailleurs, les Jager peuvent ils choper ses projectiles?

----------


## Redlight

Indispensable en ranked : 

- Hibana (utilité)
- Valkyrie (utilité)
- Backbeard (fragger)
- Mira (utilité)
- Ela (fraggeur)

Fun :
- Caveira (roaming solo)
- Echo (drone rigolo)
- Jackal (chasse roamer)
- Ying (YOLO flash)

Les autres sont bien mais pas indispensable et pas hyper originaux :
- Frost (piege)
- Buck (utilisé la verticalité)
- Capitao (couverture)
- Lesion (piege)


Après tu as des persos selon le style de jeu. Un lésion ou un Buck sera joué régulièrement en ranked par exemple.

A noté qu'avant d'acheter attend la sortie des nouveaux opérateurs dont on ignore l'influence qu'ils auront sur la meta.

----------


## Wedgge

> Par contre Dokkaebi ça a l'air bien mais je reste sceptique.
> Pour que le hack caméra soit utile, il faut quitter les caméras soient présentes.
> Du coup faudrait les laisser alors que tu attaques.
> C'est prendre beaucoup de risques quand même


Sans compter qu'elle est incompatible avec Twitch, mon choix est déjà fait  :Tap: .




> La compétence de Vigil peut durer jusqu'à 30s !


Elle est activable à la volée est n'importe quand comme Caveira ?

----------


## Redlight

Comme Caveira mais elle dure beaucoup plus longtemps.

----------


## Akit0

Merci pour vos réponses.

Je vais effectivement attendre un peu avant d'acheter ces opérateurs (de toute façon il va falloir mettre en banque ^^).

Mais au moins c'est un peu plus clair ^^

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Sans compter qu'elle est incompatible avec Twitch, mon choix est déjà fait .
> 
> 
> 
> Elle est activable à la volée est n'importe quand comme Caveira ?


T'arrêtes de jouer ?  :Bave: 
Incompatible avec Twitch, pas vraiment. J'y ai pensé.
Mais en fait avec le drone tu t'occuperas plutôt d'observer la pose des pièges et les détruire par la suite. Ça fait gagner du temps plutôt que de les chercher une fois le round commencé

----------


## Redlight

Mon choix sera vite fait, on explose les caméras, on réfléchit ensuite. En faite sa grande force ça va être qu'elle va interdire et punir les roamers solo, la caveira de l'attaque en gros.

----------


## Frypolar

> Merci pour vos réponses.
> 
> Je vais effectivement attendre un peu avant d'acheter ces opérateurs (de toute façon il va falloir mettre en banque ^^).
> 
> Mais au moins c'est un peu plus clair ^^


Sur le TTS normalement tout est débloqué pour tout le monde. Ça peut te permettre de te faire une idée.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

À voir en la jouant mais j'étais plus impressionné par le hack des caméras que la possibilité de faire sonner les téléphones.
Mais la destruction des caméras est tellement importante sur du coup je me pose des questions sur son utilité

----------


## Wedgge

> T'arrêtes de me carry ? 
> 
> Incompatible avec Twitch, pas vraiment. J'y ai pensé.
> Mais en fait avec le drone tu t'occuperas plutôt d'observer la pose des pièges et les détruire par la suite. Ça fait gagner du temps plutôt que de les chercher une fois le round commencé


Fixed.

----------


## Krogort

Si t'éclates un roamer des le début du round, ça peut valoir le coup de garder certaines caméra plutôt que de tout péter.
Par exemple un spawnpeker un peu trop aventureux qui tente une sortie.

----------


## Redlight

> Pourquoi un mec comme Nukem est invité (je sais pourquoi il fait des vues) ses vidéos c'est de la merde à tellement de niveau...


924k d'abonnés, 206M de vue. C'est de la merde mais c'est regardé.

----------


## ElviejoDragon

Les téléphones en intervention  :Facepalm: 
Le camouflage optique  :Facepalm:  :Facepalm: 

J'aime pas du tout la direction que prend le jeu, c'est tellement triste.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Les téléphones en intervention sont là depuis le début.
C'est eux qui te permettent de regarder les caméras.

Le camouflage optique, c'est un mute portable, alors pourquoi pas

----------


## MAIVLY

Le TTS est disponible en téléchargement depuis ce matin, vu que c'est enfin une longue période de test, je commence à le DL. (et je finirai le téléchargement dans 2 jours probablement  ::|: )


Ya d'autres gens motivés pour jouer dessus ?

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> Les téléphones en intervention 
> Le camouflage optique 
> 
> J'aime pas du tout la direction que prend le jeu, c'est tellement triste.


Si tu commence à regarder le réalisme du jeu tu peux tout de suite arrêter de jouer...

Déjà, pour respecter un certain réalisme, il faudrait avoir 5 défenseurs opposés à 25/30 attaquants. Qui camperaient 2/3 heures à l'extérieur le temps de mettre en place un plan. Et d'attendre le feu vert des autorités pour intervenir. Et bien sur tu aurais un malus de point si tu tues les victimes de la société terroristes car tu les soustraits ainsi à la justice.... En plus, en cas de kill, tu ne pourrais plus jouer jusqu'à ce qu'un juge décide si ton kill était en état de légitime défense et si ta réponse martial était proportionnée avec la menace...

----------


## Bathory

Sauf si tu joues les forces spéciales russe, même les civiles ça passe.  ::ninja::

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

> Salut ici !
> 
> Je me suis mis au jeu ce weekend et je suis conquis !
> Pour le moment j'ai pris le jeu complet à 20 euros.
> 
> Les opérateurs de base ont l'air vraiment solide (j'en ai déjà débloqué 8).
> Vu leur faible cout je n'aurais pas de mal à plus au moins tous les débloquer.
> 
> En revanche vu le prix des opérateurs suivants je me rend compte qu'il va falloir choisir judicieusement.
> ...


Et à moins que tu ne sois sûr et certain de ne pas prendre le season pass, je te conseille de débloquer les agents de l'année 1 en premier. Comme ça, si tu prends le season pass pour débloquer les agents de la 2eme année tu n'auras pas utilisé de la renommée pour rien.

----------


## Frypolar

> Et à moins que tu ne sois sûr et certain de ne pas prendre le season pass, je te conseille de débloquer les agents de l'année 1 en premier. Comme ça, si tu prends le season pass pour débloquer les agents de la 2eme année tu n'auras pas utilisé de la renommée pour rien.


Habile !

----------


## Krogort

> Si tu commence à regarder le réalisme du jeu tu peux tout de suite arrêter de jouer...
> 
> Déjà, pour respecter un certain réalisme, il faudrait avoir 5 défenseurs opposés à 25/30 attaquants. Qui camperaient 2/3 heures à l'extérieur le temps de mettre en place un plan. Et d'attendre le feu vert des autorités pour intervenir. Et bien sur tu aurais un malus de point si tu tues les victimes de la société terroristes car tu les soustraits ainsi à la justice.... En plus, en cas de kill, tu ne pourrais plus jouer jusqu'à ce qu'un juge décide si ton kill était en état de légitime défense et si ta réponse martial était proportionnée avec la menace...


Il y a un monde entre ce qui décrit et un character design d'anime, des pouvoirs de xmen et des skins borderland fluo.

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

> Habile !


Je n'ai pas l'impression que quand on débarque dans le jeu on comprenne tout de suite comment optimiser le déblocage, mais je me trompe peut être. Désolé de polluer le topic en essayant de donner des conseils.

----------


## Yves Signal

J'aimerais beaucoup re-tenter l'expérience R6S, mais bordel, vous me faites tellement peur en 2 pages de topic.  :Emo:

----------


## Redlight

> Je n'ai pas l'impression que quand on débarque dans le jeu on comprenne tout de suite comment optimiser le déblocage, mais je me trompe peut être. Désolé de polluer le topic en essayant de donner des conseils.


Je ne pense pas que Frypo était ironique.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Je n'ai pas l'impression que quand on débarque dans le jeu on comprenne tout de suite comment optimiser le déblocage, mais je me trompe peut être. Désolé de polluer le topic en essayant de donner des conseils.


Au contraire, je pense que Frypo relevait l'intelligence de ta remarque.
C'est quelque-chose auquel on avait jamais pensé et pourtant on ponce le jeu depuis des années.

----------


## Frypolar

Tout à fait ! C’est vraiment pas bête comme idée. D’ailleurs il faudrait le mettre dans le premier message. Et préciser que les season pass ne sont plus disponibles une fois l’année terminée. Bon là il reste jusqu’à février je pense.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Déjà faudrait qu'un joueur présent et assidu reprenne l'OP.
Ça sera toujours mieux qu'un illustre inconnu

----------


## Voodoonice

> Le TTS est disponible en téléchargement depuis ce matin, vu que c'est enfin une longue période de test, je commence à le DL. (et je finirai le téléchargement dans 2 jours probablement )
> 
> 
> Ya d'autres gens motivés pour jouer dessus ?


Moi, ouverture des serveurs tts à 18h

----------


## ElviejoDragon

> Si tu commence à regarder le réalisme du jeu tu peux tout de suite arrêter de jouer...
> 
> Déjà, pour respecter un certain réalisme, il faudrait avoir 5 défenseurs opposés à 25/30 attaquants. Qui camperaient 2/3 heures à l'extérieur le temps de mettre en place un plan. Et d'attendre le feu vert des autorités pour intervenir. Et bien sur tu aurais un malus de point si tu tues les victimes de la société terroristes car tu les soustraits ainsi à la justice.... En plus, en cas de kill, tu ne pourrais plus jouer jusqu'à ce qu'un juge décide si ton kill était en état de légitime défense et si ta réponse martial était proportionnée avec la menace...


Je ne demande pas un réalisme total (d'ailleurs je ne demande rien...) je suis juste déçu que ça tourne aux gadgets de SF j'en ai déjà parlé plus haut.
En vrai ça ne me gêne pas d'avoir quelques petits écarts de réalisme pour la bonne cause, parce que ça sert le gameplay. 
Mais là j'ai juste l'impression qu'on fait dans la surenchère, encore de la surenchère, encore des nouveaux opérateurs pétés qui seront nerfés au petit bonheur, et que fatalement arrive un moment où on a fait le tour des gadgets ou des capacités. Du coup ba on invente des trucs un peu nuls : zofia qui se res toute seule (pourquoi ??), l'ipad magique, etc. 

Notez qu'effectivement je pourrais "tout de suite arrêter de jouer", ce qui sera le cas si je n'ai plus l'impression de jouer à un jeu tactique, mais juste un truc de bourrin où les gadgets font la loi plutôt que le placement, l'intelligence tactique et la communication de groupe. Tant pis j'attendrai Ready or Not en espérant qu'il fasse le café. Mais ça me fait chier parce que R6 c'est un bon jeu dans cette catégorie, on a rien eu de ce niveau depuis un bout de temps.

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> Je ne demande pas un réalisme total (d'ailleurs je ne demande rien...) je suis juste déçu que ça tourne aux gadgets de SF j'en ai déjà parlé plus haut.
> En vrai ça ne me gêne pas d'avoir quelques petits écarts de réalisme pour la bonne cause, parce que ça sert le gameplay. 
> Mais là j'ai juste l'impression qu'on fait dans la surenchère, encore de la surenchère, encore des nouveaux opérateurs pétés qui seront nerfés au petit bonheur, et que fatalement arrive un moment où on a fait le tour des gadgets ou des capacités. Du coup ba on invente des trucs un peu nuls : zofia qui se res toute seule (pourquoi ??), l'ipad magique, etc. 
> 
> Notez qu'effectivement je pourrais "tout de suite arrêter de jouer", ce qui sera le cas si je n'ai plus l'impression de jouer à un jeu tactique, mais juste un truc de bourrin où les gadgets font la loi plutôt que le placement, l'intelligence tactique et la communication de groupe. Tant pis j'attendrai Ready or Not en espérant qu'il fasse le café. Mais ça me fait chier parce que R6 c'est un bon jeu dans cette catégorie, on a rien eu de ce niveau depuis un bout de temps.


Non mais j'ai trollé dans mon message. 

Tu n'as pas fondamentalement tort dans tes propos. Ils sont obligés de sortir de compétences de plus en plus wtf vu l'objectif d'arriver à 100 opérateurs. 

Personnellement, ils pourraient ce contenté d'ajouter de nouvelles maps voir, éventuellement, quelques nouvelles armes pour certains opérateurs existants (genre un deuxième choix de pistolet pour Blitz).

Par contre je prendrais bien un nouvelle opérateur avec un bouclier. J'adore les boucliers.  ::wub::  ::wub::

----------


## Redlight

On connait la durée d'ouverture des serveur TTS ?

C'est incroyable ça ouvre dans quelques heure et je ne trouve rien la dessus, c'est 48h comme d'hab ?

----------


## Bathory

En quoi hack un téléphone c'est SF ceci dit ? Ou accéder à un feed camera via hack ? Lance grenade pas super sf non plus, à part le mec invisible aux drones sur le papier y'a rien de choquant.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> On connait la durée d'ouverture des serveur TTS ?
> 
> C'est incroyable ça ouvre dans quelques heure et je ne trouve rien la dessus, c'est 48h comme d'hab ?






> Bah non ça veut dire dispo pour tous le 12 décembre, *2 semaines de TTS* puis sorti exclu season pass le 5 comme d'hab.


Tu t'es répondu toi même hier

----------


## Redlight

2 semaines de TTS ça veut pas dire qu'il va être live pendant ces 2 semaines. Ca veut juste dire qu'on aura accès au TTS à un moment donné pendant ces 15j. Ca peut être 2x48h ou 15j complet.

D'ailleurs ils parlait de 2 périodes, un première semaine avec de grosses corrections et une seconde pour lisser la MaJ.

Et je parie sur 2x48h.

----------


## MrBishop

Dokkaebi a été largement inspiré par les Watch Dogs.

Je dis ça, je dis rien x)

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> 2 semaines de TTS ça veut pas dire qu'il va être live pendant ces 2 semaines. Ca veut juste dire qu'on aura accès au TTS à un moment donné pendant ces 15j. Ca peut être 2x48h ou 15j complet.
> 
> D'ailleurs ils parlait de 2 périodes, un première semaine avec de grosses corrections et une seconde pour lisser la MaJ.
> 
> Et je parie sur 2x48h.


Pendant le live j'ai compris que le TTS serait dispo (et donc jouable) pendant 2 semaines.
Je me suis dit qu'ils avaient enfin compris de leurs erreurs, j'espère ne pas m'être planté

----------


## Frypolar

> Pendant le live j'ai compris que le TTS serait dispo (et donc jouable) pendant 2 semaines.
> Je me suis dit qu'ils avaient enfin compris de leurs erreurs, j'espère ne pas m'être planté


 :haha:

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Par contre on le trouve où le dl du TTS ? Je le vois pas sur uplay

EDIT : ok, disponible en prétéléchargement seulement sur steam.

----------


## MrBishop

Le prétéléchargement sera aussi dispo sur Uplay ?

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Le prétéléchargement sera aussi dispo sur Uplay ?


Etant donné que c'est censé être dispo à 18h (d'après ce que j'ai compris) c'est un peu mort pour du pré-téléchargement.
Je parie qu'à 18h il apparaîtra sur uplay

----------


## Redlight

Ils ont annoncé qu'il n'y aurait pas de préchargement

----------


## Redlight

Panky vient de me dire que le TTS durera 2 semaines. J'ai un peu du mal à le croire  ::o:

----------


## MrBishop

TTS dispo sur Uplay, je suis en train de le prétélécharger

----------


## comodorecass

J'ai pas vu l'image passée ici. Year 3

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/e...ise/index.aspx

dans le patch note :




> FIXED – Modifying settings allows removing most ambient textures, resulting in a player advantage.


exit l'exploit low res via nvidia ?

----------


## Redlight

Je suppose que c'est ça.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> https://d3isma7snj3lcx.cloudfront.ne...da64__w830.jpg
> 
> J'ai pas vu l'image passée ici. Year 3


Si si, c'est passé. Bishop le vietnamien a même confondu le drapeau de son pays avec celui du Maroc

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

et ça :



> FIXED – Some weapons are not aligned correctly with the ACOG sight while aiming and sustaining fire.
> [...]
> FIXED – Rounds and crosshairs are misaligned with the L85A2 when used with various attachments.


Plus besoin de patterns pre définis alors ?

sinon "buff" de Ela




> FIXED – The movement speed reduction after being hit by her mine was at 20% instead of the intended 30%.



TTS à peine lancé, déjà en difficulté, repoussé d'une heure :





https://twitter.com/Rainbow6Game/sta...59683625664513

----------


## Shep1

J'ai une théorie sur le Y3S1 et Y3S3 :
Ce serait des opérateurs "Legacy" avec des membres emblématiques de l'unité Rainbow Six. La France serait représenté par Louis Loiselle, les USA par Ding Chavez et les anglais par Eddie Price. Reste le russe de la saison 1 dont je ne connais pas l'identité (j'aurais pensé à Dieter Weber, l'allemand).
Le coop serait une version coop à la con de l'embryon de solo qui est entrevu par la mission Article 5.

----------


## Redlight

Ca m'étonnerait.

Ils avaient annoncé que ça touchait en réalité toute les armes et que c'était du à un problème de compatibilité de FOV.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai une théorie sur le Y3S1 et Y3S3 :
> Ce serait des opérateurs "Legacy" avec des membres emblématiques de l'unité Rainbow Six. La France serait représenté par Louis Loiselle, les USA par Ding Chavez et les anglais par Eddie Price. Reste le russe de la saison 1 dont je ne connais pas l'identité (j'aurais pensé à Dieter Weber, l'allemand).
> Le coop serait une version coop à la con de l'embryon de solo qui est entrevu par la mission Article 5.


J'ai lu sur reddit que l'anglais serait de scotland yard et le ricain un delta force. Je sais pas si ça colle avec ta théorie.

----------


## Shep1

> J'ai lu sur reddit que l'anglais serait de scotland yard et le ricain un delta force. Je sais pas si ça colle avec ta théorie.


Non ^^

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> J'ai lu sur reddit que l'anglais serait de scotland yard et le ricain un delta force. Je sais pas si ça colle avec ta théorie.


Pareil, du coup ça ne marche pas trop.

----------


## Frypolar

Un truc intéressant :



> Together with this change, we will take the player velocity into consideration when throwing a grenade. As a result, moving while throwing a grenade will alter the trajectory in various ways. The initial velocity of the grenade will now be combined with the thrower’s movement velocity at the time the grenade was thrown. The thrower’s velocity will therefore modify the trajectory of the grenade in these ways:
> 
>     Throwing a grenade while moving forward will result in a longer throw.
>     Throwing a grenade while moving backward will result in a shorter throw.
>     Throwing a grenade while strafing will induce a lateral movement in the grenade trajectory.


Edit : ça par contre je sais pas si c’est bien, il me semble que les armes de poing ont déjà un des meilleurs DPS :



> We have also increased the rate of fire of all pistols. Players can discharge their magazine significantly faster with this change. This has the added benefit of making pistols more lethal, which ties into making them a real choice for players.

----------


## Shep1

Très intéressant !

----------


## MrBishop

> Si si, c'est passé. Bishop le vietnamien a même confondu le drapeau de son pays avec celui du Maroc


héhé

----------


## Frypolar

Des canards râlaient à ce sujet, maintenant c’est corrigé :



> Sprinting then switching to prone, but cancelling the animation with sprint again would cause players to teleport forwards.


Edit : 2 ans plus tard :



> FIXED – Audio prompt for losing the Hostage would be triggered late.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Des canards râlaient à ce sujet, maintenant c’est corrigé :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Sprinting then switching to prone, but cancelling the animation with sprint again would cause players to teleport forwards.


Le wave peek ou je ne sais plus le terme exact ?
Dommage j'avais commencé à m'entrainer.

----------


## Redlight

> Le wave peek ou je ne sais plus le terme exact ?
> Dommage j'avais commencé à m'entrainer.


Commence par t'entraîner à ne plus viser les pieds

----------


## Thom Reznor

Par contre dédier une saison complète au rework des maps.... ::(:

----------


## Frypolar

> Commence par t'entraîner à ne plus viser les pieds 
> 
> https://forum.waytools.com/uploads/d...be4df8b116.gif


Dans CS ça marche super bien  ::ninja::

----------


## Redlight

> Par contre dédier une saison complète au rework des maps....


D'une map ! Détail important.

Oui oui ils ne vont retravailler qu'une seul map l'année prochaine  ::lol::

----------


## MrBishop

Si du monde a le TTS, on est sur le Mumble avec Shep, Sirtank & moi  ::):

----------


## n0ra

Merci pour le changement de titre du topic, j'en pouvais plus de l'autre  ::lol:: .

----------


## Redlight

Quelle originalité !

----------


## mcgrill

Je regarde le stream de Macie Jay, incroyable...ils ont enfin viré le recoil dégueu des flingues.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Merci pour le changement de titre du topic, j'en pouvais plus de l'autre .


l'URL reste ne t'inquiète pas.

----------


## n0ra

> l'URL reste ne t'inquiète pas.


?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Si vous voulez un nouveau fond d'écran pour votre mobile.

----------


## JazzMano

J'ai mis à jour l'op, je rajouterais un code couleur et d'autre trucs. Si vous voulez quelques chose en particulier dites le maintenant.

----------


## MrBishop

Très très satisfait des nouveaux opés et de la nouvelle MAJ dans l'ensemble. Les nouveaux opés ont de très bonnes armes mais pour bien les jouer, il faut déjà avoir quelques mois de R6 (Dokkaebi & Vigil, surtout Vigil).

Attention : de bonnes armes =/= être péter. Les nouveaux opés ont de bonnes armes pour le travail qu'ils font, mais sinon c'est pas des opé amenaient à rusher tête baisser. Il faut vraiment jouer intelligemment et vraiment bien cerner leurs gadgets.

Le menu est fluide, les icônes sont plus discrètes mais intuitives, c'est sobre... Franchement c'est propre.

----------


## Redlight

Va falloir nerfer des flingues quand même. SMG 12 avec 31 balles lol et l'AK de Zofia ont l'air bien OP.

----------


## Shylar

> Va falloir nerfer des flingues quand même. SMG 12 avec 31 balles lol et l'AK de Zofia ont l'air bien OP.


L'AK de Zophia est puissant mais il a un recul assez conséquent tout de même. Je trouve limite qu'il est aussi difficile à manier que le C8 de Buck. Pas testé la LMG mais elle a l'air bien performante également vu ce que je me suis pris dans la gueule. Concernant la SMG-12 en revanche je suis d'accord, à courte portée c'est probablement l'arme la plus dévastatrice du jeu mais gare au recul horizontal très prononcé à partir des deux tiers du chargeur tiré en continu.

----------


## Redlight

Un ARG est en cours : https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...ew_easter_egg/

----------


## MrBishop

> L'AK de Zophia est puissant mais il a un recul assez conséquent tout de même. Je trouve limite qu'il est aussi difficile à manier que le C8 de Buck. Pas testé la LMG mais elle a l'air bien performante également vu ce que je me suis pris dans la gueule. Concernant la SMG-12 en revanche je suis d'accord, à courte portée c'est probablement l'arme la plus dévastatrice du jeu mais gare au recul horizontal très prononcé à partir des deux tiers du chargeur tiré en continu.


L'AK de Zofia a du recul, mais quand même pas autant que le C8 de Buck. Aucune arme a plus de recul que Buck  ::):

----------


## Voodoonice

L'année 3 va introduire un nouveau type d'Opération. Nous explorons un nouvel "univers" dans l'Operation "Chimère": quarantaine et biohazard.
Les 2 opérateurs sont des spécialistes biohazard de 2 différents pays: France et Russie.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Skins PL
https://imgur.com/a/n1A8x
https://imgur.com/r/Rainbow6/E5c0R
https://imgur.com/r/Rainbow6/kOB3k
https://imgur.com/r/Rainbow6/UFc6R

Camos saison
https://imgur.com/r/Rainbow6/kcffa

Skin Pulse
https://imgur.com/r/Rainbow6/SngYg

----------


## JazzMano

Bon je crois avoir terminé l'op, y a un bonus pour ceux qui le lisent jusqu'à la fin  ::trollface::  Encore une fois, si vous voulez ajouter info et astuce, faites moi un petit texte et je rajoute.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Prévient en OP que Bishop est un rageux. Que les nouveaux soient pas surpris en arrivant sur le mumble

----------


## Redlight

> Bon je crois avoir terminé l'op, y a un bonus pour ceux qui le lisent jusqu'à la fin  Encore une fois, si vous voulez ajouter info et astuce, faites moi un petit texte et je rajoute.


Belle OP Jazz, t'as du te faire chier. Mais si j'étais toi je mettrai plutôt le roadmap de l'année prochain à la place des vidéos d'opérateurs (ça sera obsolète moins vite)

----------


## Voodoonice

A propos des easter egg Mission Outbreak et Operation Chimera

----------


## Voodoonice



----------


## Haelnak

> Bon je crois avoir terminé l'op, y a un bonus pour ceux qui le lisent jusqu'à la fin  Encore une fois, si vous voulez ajouter info et astuce, faites moi un petit texte et je rajoute.


Dernière ligne de qualité. La meilleure de l'OP.  :B):

----------


## Redlight

Présentation rapide des opérateurs pour les nouveaux venus :

----------


## AgentDerf

Nickel pour l'OP, mais par contre :




> Le guide de BD.net : http://www.biendebuter.net/nos-tuyau...bow-six-siege/


Bien débuter il n'existe plus non?? Le lien est down.

----------


## Wedgge

Ouaip effectivement le lien est mort, faudrait voir ça avec Izual non  ::unsure::  ?

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> Présentation rapide des opérateurs pour les nouveaux venus :


 :^_^:   :^_^:

----------


## ElviejoDragon

> L'AK de Zofia a du recul, mais quand même pas autant que le C8 de Buck. Aucune arme a plus de recul que Buck


Le Desert Eagle des SEALs peut-être ? ^^

----------


## MrBishop

> Prévient en OP que Bishop est un rageux. Que les nouveaux soient pas surpris en arrivant sur le mumble


C'est ta soeur la rageuse ouais

 :tired: 

@Elviejo : Eeeeeeet non, plus maintenant hehe  ::happy2::  . Avec le buff général pour tout les armes de poings, le Desert Eagle en fait aussi parti et le recul a considérablement été revu à la baisse.

----------


## ElviejoDragon

Ha même les 586 du GIGN ? Je vais ptêt réessayer alors, merci du tip

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> C'est ta soeur la rageuse ouais
> 
> 
> 
> .


Tu vois ! Tu rages déjà on est pas encore sur le mumble.

Bisou mon Bishop

----------


## Tiax

Je suis intéressé à me remettre à faire un peu de Siege, après avoir grandement lâché l'affaire ces derniers mois. Du coup je voulais vous demander, le niveau qui traîne en moyenne sur le mumble CPC, c'est noob-friendly ou au contraire c'est PGM de la mort ?

----------


## JazzMano

C'est passé de PGM à noob friendly  ::trollface::

----------


## MrBishop

> Tu vois ! Tu rages déjà on est pas encore sur le mumble.
> 
> Bisou mon Bishop


 :Emo:

----------


## MrBishop

Ah le Shotgun de Dokkaebi, c'est un fusil de chasse ?

Je regardais un live et le mec était sur Banque. Depuis le toit à côté de garage, il a oneshot un mec qui était devant bureau..

En gros, il était à l'holo et la balle a fait : toit » Fenêtre barreau » Tout le main hall » entrée du bureau. Boum, le mec s'est prit une tête.

What ?

----------


## Frypolar

> Ah le Shotgun de Dokkaebi, c'est un fusil de chasse ?
> 
> Je regardais un live et le mec était sur Banque. Depuis le toit à côté de garage, il a oneshot un mec qui était devant bureau..
> 
> En gros, il était à l'holo et la balle a fait : toit » Fenêtre barreau » Tout le main hall » entrée du bureau. Boum, le mec s'est prit une tête.
> 
> What ?


J’en ai parlé, c’est un slug, un projectile unique comme une grosse balle au lieu de plein de petites billes. Donc c’est plus précis et ça porte loin. Dans BF3 je snipais avec  ::ninja::

----------


## Styxounet

> Je suis intéressé à me remettre à faire un peu de Siege, après avoir grandement lâché l'affaire ces derniers mois. Du coup je voulais vous demander, le niveau qui traîne en moyenne sur le mumble CPC, c'est noob-friendly ou au contraire c'est PGM de la mort ?


Les deux mon colonel  :;): 
Ca dépend des gens, annonce toi nouveau joueur pour ne partir en ranked, c'est tout. Welcome!

----------


## Wedgge

> C'est passé de PGM à noob friendly


Je confirme, depuis qu'il joue à PUBG Jazz à un niveau tout moisi, maintenant il se fait first Kill en moins de 5 secs alors qu'à sa grande époque il arrivait presque à tenir 15 secondes et tuer au moins un drone.

----------


## Shep1

> J'ai mis à jour l'op, je rajouterais un code couleur et d'autre trucs. Si vous voulez quelques chose en particulier dites le maintenant.


Bel OP, un lien ne marche pas en bas de page, utilise [noparse]lien[/noparse] pour qu'il fonctionne sans afficher d'emote. Un lien sur le bien débuter aussi ne serait pas du tout superflu vu que c'est notre communauté qui l'a créer. En essayant d'y accéder, le site à l'air down...

EDIT : je vois que j'ai été grillé sévèrement...

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Bon je crois avoir terminé l'op, y a un bonus pour ceux qui le lisent jusqu'à la fin  Encore une fois, si vous voulez ajouter info et astuce, faites moi un petit texte et je rajoute.


Concernant l'OP et la partie sur les maps, il ne manquerai pas theme park ?

----------


## n0ra

A propos de Bien Débuter, le site est down pour le moment parce qu'ils vont l'intégrer au site principal canardpc.com mais il n'est pas abandonné  :;): .

----------


## JazzMano

> Concernant l'OP et la partie sur les maps, il ne manquerai pas theme park ?


 Bien vu.

----------


## Frypolar

> A propos de Bien Débuter, le site est down pour le moment parce qu'ils vont l'intégrer au site principal canardpc.com mais il n'est pas abandonné .


J’adore quand ce genre d’infos ne circule même pas sur le forum.

----------


## n0ra

> J’adore quand ce genre d’infos ne circule même pas sur le forum.


C'est passé furtivement sur le forum dédié, Izual y poste un lien des archives en attendant http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/87...1#post11246650

----------


## n0ra



----------


## MrBishop

https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...eone_while_in/

"Imaginez vous êtes en mode discret avec Cav près de quelqu'un et pile au moment, le téléphone sonne", j'avoue que j'y ai jamais penser...

----------


## Tiax

Wow, depuis deux jours je ne peux plus jouer à Siege sans que le jeu ne freeze complètement puis ne plante après 5-10 minutes. C'est déjà arrivé à quelqu'un ?

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Wow, depuis deux jours je ne peux plus jouer à Siege sans que le jeu ne freeze complètement puis ne plante après 5-10 minutes. C'est déjà arrivé à quelqu'un ?


Je suis dans le même cas que toi, première partie que je fais en général ça freeze et le son reste en boucle. Puis je redémarre et c'est bon pour toute la soirée. TTS ou R6 normal, ça me le fait.
Et ça a commencé avant hier lundi.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Vu que le fusil de chasse des coréens perce les vitres de l'avion, voici les spawns et la façon de spawnpeek.

----------


## Redlight

Ace (je tue twitch un peu plus tot) et Clutch 1v4 de lundi soir en ranked solo : https://streamable.com/bz7c1

----------


## Tiax

> Je suis dans le même cas que toi, première partie que je fais en général ça freeze et le son reste en boucle. Puis je redémarre et c'est bon pour toute la soirée. TTS ou R6 normal, ça me me fait.
> Et ça a copmencé avant hier lundi.[/url]


C'est hyper lourd, je viens de me retrouver en bon vieux 1vs1 de fin de partie, j'avais repéré le dernier gulu, je m'approchais discrètement pour le fumer et bam, freeze + plantage. J'étais joie.

----------


## Shep1

> C'est hyper lourd, je viens de me retrouver en bon vieux 1vs1 de fin de partie, j'avais repéré le dernier gulu, je m'approchais discrètement pour le fumer et bam, freeze + plantage. J'étais joie.


 :haha: 






Nan, je déconne... patpat  :Emo:

----------


## Frypolar

Pojoman toujours au top  ::wub::

----------


## MrBishop

Un leak de Ash Elite (c'est obvious à des kilomètres qu'ils allaient en faire un pour Ash) :

https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...21&sh=5787326b

Leak d'un chibi Fuze Elite (et donc un Fuze Elite tout court) :

https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...s_elite_chibi/

Bien entendu tout ceci est à confirmer, mais ça a l'air fiable à 99.9%.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Ash a deux paires de lunettes...

----------


## MrBishop

J'avais même pas vu AHAH  ::XD::

----------


## Redlight

> Un leak de Ash Elite (c'est obvious à des kilomètres qu'ils allaient en faire un pour Ash) :
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...21&sh=5787326b
> 
> Leak d'un chibi Fuze Elite (et donc un Fuze Elite tout court) :
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...s_elite_chibi/
> 
> Bien entendu tout ceci est à confirmer, mais ça a l'air fiable à 99.9%.


C'est même à se demander pourquoi ils ne l'ont pas fait avant tellement le perso est populaire. Par contre c'est la douche froid le skin est ultra dégueu (l'image complète : https://i.imgur.com/bxUgf7B.png)



Ca aurait été tellement mieux

----------


## Redlight

Ca va y a presque rien a corrigé sur le TTS : https://streamable.com/r3vgb  ::ninja::

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Ash a deux paires de lunettes...


Comme fuze avec certain(s) headgear(s).

----------


## MAIVLY

Quelques strats de défense pour la nouvelle map

----------


## Styxounet

Premiere partie depuis longtemps: Je viens de me prendre une branlée. C'est pas un jeu où tu peux faire des pauses  ::|: 
Tiens, j'ai même été surpris de voir mon blitz courir avec le bouclier  ::P:

----------


## Redlight

> Quelques strats de défense pour la nouvelle map


J'ai pas encore réfléchi à des strat, mais je suis pas fan de celle ci. C'est un gros chateau de carte, tu perd une position, tu perd le bombe site. Par exemple Vigil ou Castle sur le premier bomb site, ou bien le roamer en dessous doc sur le second bomb site et c'est cuit. Perso vu la config et surtout les passerelles inaccessible au défenseurs je déconseille de défendre dans les zones ouvertes de la map.

----------


## ElviejoDragon

Nouvelle feature incoming, "report toxic behavior". Si ça peut calmer les mecs qui jouent leur vie sur le jeu et passent leur temps à engueuler leurs équipiers c'est pas plus mal.

----------


## Wedgge

> Nouvelle feature incoming, "report toxic behavior". Si ça peut calmer les mecs qui jouent leur vie sur le jeu et passent leur temps à engueuler leurs équipiers c'est pas plus mal.


Putain Redlight incoming  :Emo: .


















 ::ninja::

----------


## mcgrill

Ou les mecs qui ragent en face.

----------


## Frypolar

> Ou les mecs qui ragent en face.


Mais non, c’est marrant ça  :Emo:

----------


## Wedgge

> Ou les mecs qui ragent en face.


Frypo va faire son deuil je pense.

edit : grillé  ::cry:: .

----------


## MrBishop

Bon les gars, Road to Diamond pour cette saison. HERE WE GO BABY  :Vibre: 

Nan en vrai j'ai déjà eu du mal à faire le Road to Plat 2 alors le Road to Diamond..  :Emo: 
Avant le map pool : j'arrivais à toucher le Plat Star et être stable
Après le map pool + 300 gadgets supp. : j'arrive à peine à être Plat 2 et j'ai pas réussi à le rester.

Allez savoir pourquoi..
 «Oh mé Club House cay 1 bonne map meme si ta des points kom Cash Room ou Chambre xd», ouais ok  :tired:

----------


## Wedgge

Ben on te carry jusqu'au Plat 2 depuis ton Silver star et ensuite tu rank avec Uber quoi, tu devrais t'estimer heureux de stagner plat dans de telles conditions.

Nouvelle manière de contrer un Bandit trick :

----------


## MrBishop

Silver star.. Putain j'avais oublier ça ;_;

----------


## Elfoune

Bonjour amis canards ! Après moultes lectures du topic et l'essai du jeu en week-end gratuit j'ai enfin décidé de l'acheter. Sauf que surprise, j'ai acheté la version standard avec les 20 opérateurs et je me retrouve qu'avec les deux opérateurs que j'ai débloqué durant le week-end dernier... J'ai essayé de me déco, reco, jouer en solo, en ligne etc. et je ne les ai toujours pas. J'ai laissé un ticket à Ubi qui ne répond pas et ils sont injoignables au téléphone, est-ce qu'un canard a eu ce problème et surtout et ce qu'il y a une solution autre que d'attendre que Ubi me réponde ? J'ai acheté le jeu par Gamesplanet, je les ai contacté aussi et ils me confirment que c'est une clé de version standard qu'ils m'ont vendu. Je suis assez dégouté  ::(:

----------


## Krogort

> Bonjour amis canards ! Après moultes lectures du topic et l'essai du jeu en week-end gratuit j'ai enfin décidé de l'acheter. Sauf que surprise, j'ai acheté la version standard avec les 20 opérateurs et je me retrouve qu'avec les deux opérateurs que j'ai débloqué durant le week-end dernier... J'ai essayé de me déco, reco, jouer en solo, en ligne etc. et je ne les ai toujours pas. J'ai laissé un ticket à Ubi qui ne répond pas et ils sont injoignables au téléphone, est-ce qu'un canard a eu ce problème et surtout et ce qu'il y a une solution autre que d'attendre que Ubi me réponde ? J'ai acheté le jeu par Gamesplanet, je les ai contacté aussi et ils me confirment que c'est une clé de version standard qu'ils m'ont vendu. Je suis assez dégouté


Il faut les débloquer, mais ils sont pas cher.
Fais les situations.

----------


## JazzMano

Je comprends pas la question (y en a pas en même temps), tu voulais acheter quoi à la place de la standard ?

----------


## Elfoune

Et bien on est pas censé avoir les 20 opérateurs de base en achetant le jeu ? Et débloquer ceux qui sont en DLC avec des points ? Un peu à la façon de For Honor, tous les personnages de base sont jouable dès le début et il faut débloquer ceux des DLC avec des points ? Si c'est cela j'ai rien compris au bordel x) Je pensais que la version "low-cost' à 7 balles en promo en ce moment c'était justement avec les 20 premiers opérateurs à débloquer et que pour la version classique ils étaient déjà là

----------


## Shep1

> Et bien on est pas censé avoir les 20 opérateurs de base en achetant le jeu ? Et débloquer ceux qui sont en DLC avec des points ? Un peu à la façon de For Honor, tous les personnages de base sont jouable dès le début et il faut débloquer ceux des DLC avec des points ? Si c'est cela j'ai rien compris au bordel x) Je pensais que la version "low-cost' à 7 balles en promo en ce moment c'était justement avec les 20 premiers opérateurs à débloquer et que pour la version classique ils étaient déjà là


Tous les opérateurs se débloquent avec du renom, les points jaunes. Ceux de base coûtent 500 puis 1000 puis 1500 puis 2000 en fonction du nombre d'opérateurs que tu as débloqué dans l'UAT. Ceux des DLC coûtent 25000. Pour débloquer tous les opérateurs de base c'est environ le niveau 40-45 d'accréditation.

----------


## JazzMano

> Tous les opérateurs se débloquent avec du renom, les points jaunes. Ceux de base coûtent 500 puis 1000 puis 1500 puis 2000 en fonction du nombre d'opérateurs que tu as débloqué dans l'UAT. Ceux des DLC coûtent 25000. Pour débloquer tous les opérateurs de base c'est environ le niveau 40-45 d'accréditation.


**Agents à débloquer pour 500 à 2 500 points de Renommée, ceux disponibles après la sortie pour 25 000 points de Renommée.

https://store.ubi.com/fr/tom-clancy-...6068b4567.html (dans l'onglet comparer)

Donc non tu dois les débloquer mais ça coute que dalle hein, c'est l'affaire de quelques parties. Rien quand faisant les situations et en regardant les tutos in-game, tu gagnes assez de points pour en débloquer 4-5. T'as la bonne version quoi.

----------


## MrBishop

C'est bien l'édition Standard et pas la Starter Edition que tu as pris ?

----------


## Wedgge

Pense à prendre les attachements, viseurs et canon sur les op que tu auras débloqué avant de vouloir à tout prix en prendre d'autres. Exemple sur Rook ou Doc deux op excellents pour un débutant, tu prends acog+muzzlbreak/cache flamme comme ça tu es tranquille pour la suite. Comme Jazz et Krogort je te conseille de faire les situations pour acquérir du bif easy.

----------


## Elfoune

Ok j'avais vraiment pas compris my bad. Merci ! Et merci pour les conseils  ::): 




> Pense à prendre les attachements, viseurs et canon sur les op que tu auras débloqué avant de vouloir à tout prix en prendre d'autres. Exemple sur Rook ou Doc deux op excellents pour un débutant, tu prends acog+muzzlbreak/cache flamme comme ça tu es tranquille pour la suite. Comme Jazz et Krogort je te conseille de faire les situations pour acquérir du bif easy.


D'accord, c'est que j'avais commencé à faire, prendre les accessoires d'armes avant de débloquer d'autres op. D'ailleurs actuellement je prend l'holo en viseur mais je le trouve gênant pour viser dans les petits trou des objets (genre de la bombe), il y en a un vraiment mieux que les autres ou c'est suivant la préférence ? J'hésite à passer sur le point que j'utilise tout le temps sur PUBG car je le trouve plus précis.

----------


## AgentDerf

> Nouvelle feature incoming, "report toxic behavior". Si ça peut calmer les mecs qui jouent leur vie sur le jeu et passent leur temps à engueuler leurs équipiers c'est pas plus mal.


Oh putain c'est bon ça! Et hier soir je me suis rappelé pourquoi je jouer pas le week-end. Car c'est là ou tu trouves le plus de con.

On était 2 hier, après quelques partie en classé on est partie sur du casual. Outre le gars qui t'explique comment jouer et te traite de "n00b" alors que tu carry la game et que lui à 0 kills, on est tombé sur bien pire (car finalement ça c'est pas très grave) en fin de soirée.
Un gars de notre équipe qui commence a balancer du commentaire raciste d'entrée, des insultes sur les "niggers", puis de faire le salut nazi en Tchat. On a essaye de l'exclure mais les autres gars de la team on pas compris.
On continue a jouer, à un moment il fait le commentaire facho de trop, au début du prochain round je le TK direct.
Les autres de la team qui captent rien me TK, malgré que je leur explique que le gars récite my kampf sur le Tchat. Ils réusssient pas à m'exclure car mon pote vote pas contre moi.
Prochain round je prend montagne je dégomme 2 gars de ma team qui m'attaque et je me fais kick. Mon pote me venge et on quitte la dessus.
C'est con on aller gagner, surtout que le nazions à rien fait de la game, 0 kills, meurt en 30sec à chaque round.
Mais perso je me voyer pas gagner un match avec un gars de ma team qui traite les autres de "nègres" et de "sales juifs".

On l'a report, mais je sais pas si Ubi pour les report regarde les derniers Tchat ingame et pas que si le gars a cheat (vu le niveau du gars il y a pas de risque).

Bref très cool cette feature "report toxic behavior", on va pouvoir faire un peu le tri sur les relouds... bon après c'est internet, c'est en ressource infini les relouds.

----------


## MrBishop

Ce report toxic behavior, j'y crois pas trop perso.. Encore une fonction qui te fait rêver en mode «Ubi va pouvoir s'en charger» sauf que ça va finir à la corbeille, comme 90% des reports qui ont été fait jusqu'ici.

----------


## Redlight

Mais lol, ils ont juste changer l'intitulé du bouton, ça va rien faire de plus que l'ancien bouton. Bishop a raison.

----------


## n0ra

Ils vont peut-être s'inspirer de Blizzard ou de Riot concernant des sanctions. Faut arrêter de loler pour tout et n'importe quoi.

----------


## Redlight

Ou alors ils n'ont rien modifier hormis le texte du bouton et leur système de signalement est tout pourrie vu qu'ils ont bricolé ça à la va vite et n'ont aucune volonté d'améliorer leur bordel. Même Dirty Bomb à un système plus complet et abouti (https://youtu.be/Xs2PluOL1NA?t=1m34s)

----------


## n0ra

> Même Dirty Bomb à un système plus complet et abouti.


C'est bien pour ça, gardons espoir !!

Sinon, trop facile :

----------


## Shep1

> Mais lol, ils ont juste changer l'intitulé du bouton, ça va rien faire de plus que l'ancien bouton. Bishop a raison.


Je sais plus qui l'avait dit, mais les signalements ne servait à rien, c'était du placebo pour les joueurs.

----------


## Redlight

> C'est bien pour ça, gardons espoir !!
> 
> Sinon, trop facile :


S'il y avait vraiment une volonté de fournir un vrai outil de signalement ils ne se contenterai pas de ce genre de modif. Surtout que le bouton "Report a suspicious behavior" à disparu du coup

----------


## n0ra



----------


## Wedgge

> Ok j'avais vraiment pas compris my bad. Merci ! Et merci pour les conseils 
> 
> 
> 
> D'accord, c'est que j'avais commencé à faire, prendre les accessoires d'armes avant de débloquer d'autres op. D'ailleurs actuellement je prend l'holo en viseur mais je le trouve gênant pour viser dans les petits trou des objets (genre de la bombe), il y en a un vraiment mieux que les autres ou c'est suivant la préférence ? J'hésite à passer sur le point que j'utilise tout le temps sur PUBG car je le trouve plus précis.


Ces derniers temps pas mal de monde utilise le triangle (sur la mp7 de Bandit et le flingue d'Ela notamment), j'ai un peu de mal avec sur certaine situation je lui préfère largement l'holo plus précis, mais ça relève plus d'un choix personnel que d'une volonté d'optimiser à tout prix.

----------


## AgentDerf

Pour la modération automatique, on pourrait imaginer un système ou sur une certaine période de temps tu es reporter plusieurs fois comme toxique, on te coupe l'accès au tchat vocal et texte pour un certain temps.
Sauf bien sur avec ceux qui sont dans ta liste d'amis, qui pourront encore t'entendre et te lire.

Cela me paraît pas super compliqué, et ça pourrait en calmer quelques-uns, sans être abusif.

----------


## n0ra

Il existe déjà l'option mute pour le micro, il suffit d'ajouter la même option pour le chat texte.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Il existe déjà l'option mute pour le micro, il suffit d'ajouter la même option pour le chat texte.


ça existe déjà

----------


## MrBishop

> Je sais plus qui l'avait dit, mais les signalements ne servait à rien, c'était du placebo pour les joueurs.


C'est Void qui l'avait dit. Il disait beaucoup de la merde mais quand il a dit ça, il était hyper sérieux et t'es obligé de le croire... Il connaissait beaucoup les ficelles des jeux en ligne, c'est tout ce que je peux dire  ::happy2:: 

Donc ce bouton Report oui, c'était uniquement de l'auto satisfaction pour un joueur de se dire «Ok, je laisse Ubi s'en charger» alors que rien du tout, c'est du flan et le report a 99% de finir à la poubelle. C'est assez degueulasse quand on y repense, c'est vraiment une illusion quoi
Après personnellement je me dis que c'est logique d'un côté car le nombre de report qu'il y a dans une journée, ça doit se compter en milliers (même nous, on reporte énormément juste en ayant des doutes sur un joueur). Donc ça me paraît évident qu'on peut pas traiter tout les cas.. I guess.

----------


## Redlight

> Ces derniers temps pas mal de monde utilise le triangle (sur la mp7 de Bandit et le flingue d'Ela notamment), j'ai un peu de mal avec sur certaine situation je lui préfère largement l'holo plus précis, mais ça relève plus d'un choix personnel que d'une volonté d'optimiser à tout prix.


Au délà du choix personnel, il y a surtout un notion de reflex = feedback de la mire est moins précis (triangle au lieu d'un point) pas de cercle autour pour accélérer la visée mais un portion de l'écran plus large affiché plus importante. Avec l'holo c'est plus "facile" d'être précis car tu as plus d'indicateur qui sont eux même plus précis que le simple triangle mais il masque une grande partie de l'écran. Il y a ensuite le point rouge qui n'est ni bon ni mauvais dans aucun des deux domaines.

----------


## Wedgge

Oui avec le triangle faut pas oublier que la tête sera en dessous de la pointe supérieure, ça me convient pas des masses surtout sur les allemands et Valkyrie.

----------


## zektulu

Salut !

Y'aura du monde ce soir ou vous êtes tous sur les tests server ?

Bisous

----------


## n0ra

> ça existe déjà


Sauf que cette option se trouve dans les options du HUD et mute tout le chat si je me trompe pas. Pouvoir mute individuellement les joueurs d'un chat serait un plus et pourquoi pas avoir l'option de mute intégralement le chat de l'équipe adverse.

----------


## MrBishop

> Salut !
> 
> Y'aura du monde ce soir ou vous êtes tous sur les tests server ?
> 
> Bisous


Serveur principale.
Pas assez de monde sur le TTS puis retelecharger 46go, bof quoi

----------


## Elfoune

> Ces derniers temps pas mal de monde utilise le triangle (sur la mp7 de Bandit et le flingue d'Ela notamment), j'ai un peu de mal avec sur certaine situation je lui préfère largement l'holo plus précis, mais ça relève plus d'un choix personnel que d'une volonté d'optimiser à tout prix.


D'acc, j'ai repris des viseurs en point du coup je verrais bien quand je tomberai pas contre du 68 & co comme ça vient de le faire là, sans connaitre les maps c'est difficilement jouable contre ce genre de type, il y a des squads pour débutants sur le mumble ?

----------


## Vhanlay

Les options et la navigation dans les menus du jeu sont d'un chiant...

----------


## MrBishop

> D'acc, j'ai repris des viseurs en point du coup je verrais bien quand je tomberai pas contre du 68 & co comme ça vient de le faire là, sans connaitre les maps c'est difficilement jouable contre ce genre de type, il y a des squads pour débutants sur le mumble ?


Non, tout le monde est mélangé, anciens comme nouveaux

----------


## Shep1

> Non, tout le monde est mélangé, anciens comme nouveaux


Oui, on te filera les tuyaux pour bien défendre etc...

----------


## MrBishop

> Oui, on te filera les tuyaux pour bien défendre etc...


Sauf si c'est JazzLesMauvaisTuyaux qui te les donnent.



 :Drum:

----------


## Redlight

Il est de retour :  ::lol::

----------


## Frypolar

> Les options et la navigation dans les menus du jeu sont d'un chiant...


Oh oui. Et dis toi qu’ils ont refait les menus au moins 3 fois...

- - - Updated - - -




> D'acc, j'ai repris des viseurs en point du coup je verrais bien quand je tomberai pas contre du 68 & co comme ça vient de le faire là, sans connaitre les maps c'est difficilement jouable contre ce genre de type, il y a des squads pour débutants sur le mumble ?


Pour les débutants le mieux c’est de :
- Regarder les 3 vidéos tutoriels (ça file des sous)
- Faire les situations en facile pour avoir les 3 étoiles, là encore pour avoir des sous (le hard te fait seulement gagner 3 points de plus, ça vaut pas le coup)
- Débloquer 2 ou 3 opérateurs de chaque côté. Rook et Doc avec MP5 + ACOG sont très faciles à jouer et utiles. Sledge côté attaquant est pareil : facile à jouer et utile. Pour Sledge en arme secondaire il vaut mieux prendre la petite SMG.
Pour apprendre les maps je conseille d’aller dans les options -> Préférences Matchmaking et de virer tous les modes de jeu sauf le sauvetage d’otage et toutes les maps sauf celle que tu veux apprendre. Ensuite tu lances une partie  de Chasse aux Terroristes en solo, tu prends Buck ou Sledge (fusil à pompe pour faire plein de trous), tu tues tous les bots et tu seras tout seul sur la map avec munitions illimitées  ::):  Ça laisse le temps de bien se balader.

----------


## Kaelis

Je pose ma question habituelle depuis ma grotte : de mémoire Ubisoft avait parlé de bosser sur les serveurs à l'avenir (Y3S1 de mémoire ?) est-ce que je me trompe ?

Bien cordialement.

----------


## MrBishop

Pour les détenteurs du season pass, les nouveaux opes sortent demain ou la semaine pro ?

Thx <3

----------


## Wedgge

Le 5 décembre pour les pigeons une semaine plus tard pour les hérétiques.

----------


## Jeager

> Pour apprendre les maps je conseille d’aller dans les options -> Préférences Matchmaking et de virer tous les modes de jeu sauf le sauvetage d’otage et toutes les maps sauf celle que tu veux apprendre. Ensuite tu lances une partie  de Chasse aux Terroristes en solo, tu prends Buck ou Sledge (fusil à pompe pour faire plein de trous), tu tues tous les bots et tu seras tout seul sur la map avec munitions illimitées  Ça laisse le temps de bien se balader.


Ca fonctionne depuis quand les preferences mmr ? J'ai tjrs banni 2 3 trucs et au final ca n'a jamais marché ...

----------


## Barbe Rousse

En terro hunt ça marche depuis toujours

----------


## Redlight

> En terro hunt ça marche depuis toujours


En solo

----------


## Frypolar

> Ca fonctionne depuis quand les preferences mmr ? J'ai tjrs banni 2 3 trucs et au final ca n'a jamais marché ...


Ça n’a jamais fonctionné correctement. En compétitif c’était un système à la con qui ne changeait pas grand chose. En coopératif seuls les choix de l’hôte sont pris en compte. Donc si tu tombes sur un hôte qui n’a gardé que Bombe sur Maison ben tu vas faire que ça.

----------


## MrBishop

> Le 5 décembre pour les pigeons une semaine plus tard pour les hérétiques.


C'est pas plutôt demain la release pour les Season Pass ?

----------


## Jeager

C'est bien ce qu'il me semblait .. apres tout on n'a pas encore fete les 2 ans de beta ca doit etre ca (comme le shift f2 qui ne marche plus pour je ne sais quelle raison, obligé de devoir alt tab, d ouvrir l'onglet friend pour accepter une invitation ..  ::sad::  )

----------


## Redlight

> C'est pas plutôt demain la release pour les Season Pass ?


Tu demandes ou tu connais la réponse ?

----------


## MrBishop

Je demande parce que j'ai vu «la semaine du 27» sur un site mais ça me paraît bizarre vu que j'étais persuadé aussi que c'était le 5 Décembre pour les seasons pass

----------


## Redlight

C'est le 5 pour les seasons pass

----------


## n0ra

Oui, il y a encore 1 semaine de TTS et le 5 décembre les opé pour le season pass.

----------


## Teocali

J'ai finalement craqué. J'aime beaucoup le solo pour le moment. L'IA est un peu au fraise et le manque de random dans la position des ennemis quand on attaque est un peu dommage, mais même comme ça, je ressens bien le stress. Je reviendrais dans le coin quand j'aurais les nerfs d'attaquer le multi...

Quelques conseils pour les opérateurs à débloquer en priorité ? Pour le moment, j'ai déja craqué pour Montagne, mais je suis pas sur que ce soit le plus utile  ::P:

----------


## Redlight

> J'ai finalement craqué. J'aime beaucoup le solo pour le moment. L'IA est un peu au fraise et le manque de random dans la position des ennemis quand on attaque est un peu dommage, mais même comme ça, je ressens bien le stress. Je reviendrais dans le coin quand j'aurais les nerfs d'attaquer le multi...
> 
> Quelques conseils pour les opérateurs à débloquer en priorité ? Pour le moment, j'ai déja craqué pour Montagne, mais je suis pas sur que ce soit le plus utile


Sledge/Ash/Twitch , Rook/Doc/Mute.

Par contre ça va pas du tout, tu n'as pas signé ton message !

----------


## Krogort

Débloque un opérateur par pays et autant d'attaquant que de défenseurs pour commencer.

----------


## MrBishop

du monde pour ranked là maintenant ? Je suis avec Mizu.

----------


## MrBishop

Screens en vrac des ranked à l'instant :



Idem pour la revenge :



Sur le 2ème screen, le 4ème a déco et n'est jamais revenu. Et le 5ème a rage quit au dernier round (il a été salty pendant toutes les games, je vous dis même pas la joie qu'il avait quand il nous a retrouver après la 1ère partie).

----------


## Mizugashi

> Screens en vrac des ranked à l'instant :
> 
> https://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/5...1711280358.jpg
> 
> Idem pour la revenge :
> 
> https://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/7...7112811029.jpg
> 
> Sur le 2ème screen, le 4ème a déco et n'est jamais revenu. Et le 5ème a rage quit au dernier round (il a été salty pendant toutes les games, je vous dis même pas la joie qu'il avait quand il nous a retrouver après la 1ère partie).




 :Cigare:

----------


## MrBishop

Lui je crois qu'on l'a fait dérank à mon avis, autrement tu peux pas être autant salée  ::ninja::

----------


## mcgrill

Ce 0-5 de qualitay que j'ai fait sur la première.
Jvous apprendrais
 :Cigare:

----------


## Frypolar

> J'ai finalement craqué. J'aime beaucoup le solo pour le moment. L'IA est un peu au fraise et le manque de random dans la position des ennemis quand on attaque est un peu dommage, mais même comme ça, je ressens bien le stress. Je reviendrais dans le coin quand j'aurais les nerfs d'attaquer le multi...
> 
> Quelques conseils pour les opérateurs à débloquer en priorité ? Pour le moment, j'ai déja craqué pour Montagne, mais je suis pas sur que ce soit le plus utile


Comme je disais plus haut, jouer contre l’IA c’est bien pour apprendre les cartes tranquillement en préparation du multi. Par contre Ubi a fortement diminué le gain de renom dans ce mode. Bien sûr ce n’est absolument pas pour te pousser à utiliser ta CB  ::rolleyes::  Pour les opérateurs, je suis d’accord avec Redlight. Par contre pour Ash, comme elle est très jouée, il faudra être rapide pour la sélectionner en début de round. Thermite est sympa aussi mais tu as un rôle important à jouer, il faut faire attention à ne pas crever avant d’avoir ouvert un mur ou deux.




> Par contre ça va pas du tout, tu n'as pas signé ton message !


 ::XD::

----------


## Redlight

Concernant Ash avec l'arrivé de Zofia elle pourrait être libérée plus souvent. D'ailleurs j'ai réalisé mon premier ace avec elle hier. Elle est vraiment impressionante, son arme si facile à maîtrisé (très peu de recul sur les premiers balles), son gadget plus efficace qu'une Ash et ses 4 grenades à concussions très utiles que l'on peut balancer avec un rebond (ils feraient bien de lui en enlever une), et le bruit de son arme  ::love:: . Ce perso c'est le feu.

----------


## Frypolar

Elle a pas 2 grenades de chaque ? Et oui tu as raison, ça devrait libérer Ash.

----------


## Redlight

2 impact et 4 concussions, c'est OP !

----------


## Wedgge

On la voit très peu ces derniers temps je trouve, et paradoxalement moi qui ne la joue jamais je me surprends à la peak régulièrement depuis une ou deux semaine. C'est vrai qu'on à un peu l'impression d'être en god mod, on réussit des mooves qui auraient lamentablement foirés avec d'autres perso, je cherche toujours à comprendre.

----------


## Shylar

> Il est de retour :


Et c'est toujours à mourir de rire! J'adore vraiment ce type  ::wub::

----------


## Barbe Rousse



----------


## n0ra

Le patch note de White Noise

https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/f...ise/index.aspx

----------


## MrBishop

Naaaaaaaaaan, c'est énorme !!

----------


## Redlight

> Le patch note de White Noise
> 
> https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/f...ise/index.aspx


Le patch note est dispo depuis 10j, il y a eut des modifs ?




> https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/e...ise/index.aspx
> 
> dans le patch note :
> 
> 
> 
> exit l'exploit low res via nvidia ?


- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Naaaaaaaaaan, c'est énorme !!


Super bien foutu leur pièce secrète. Ce qui est assez fou c'est qu'un mec avait posté tout les chibi qu'il avait trouvé (dont smoke) et j'avais jamais entendu parlé de cette pièce.

----------


## Wedgge

Avec le meilleur placement de produit des familles derrière c'est juste parfait.

----------


## Styxounet

> Avec le meilleur placement de produit des familles derrière c'est juste parfait.


Grave, le mec en fait des tonnes. ::|:

----------


## n0ra

60Hz, c'est à dire ? ça va améliorer quoi ?

:invoqueFrypolar:

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> 60Hz, c'est à dire ? ça va améliorer quoi ?
> 
> :invoqueFrypolar:


meilleur hitreg normalement.
regarde tickrate sur internet pour comprendre de quoi il en découle.

----------


## Redlight

> 60Hz, c'est à dire ? ça va améliorer quoi ?
> 
> :invoqueFrypolar:


On passerai de 54(ou 55) à 60Hz. Donc le serveur se rafraichira un peu plus souvent par seconde (donc plus réactif). Ubi avait annoncé avoir déjà tester mais que c'était instable et au final dégradait l'expérience.

----------


## n0ra

> meilleur hitreg normalement.
> regarde tickrate sur internet pour comprendre de quoi il en découle.


Ah ok c'est le tickrate !

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Ah ok c'est le tickrate !


Ouais je pense, je vois que ça. Si c'est le fréquence de leur processeurs, j'ai peur.

----------


## MAIVLY

De très bonnes idées de skins dans cet vidéo...

----------


## Redlight

On peut mettre des surnom dans uplay !

----------


## n0ra

Depuis début novembre en fait

----------


## MrBishop

Ah le tarba  :Emo:

----------


## Redlight

> Depuis début novembre en fait
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/11/30/00c...34fd12e0ad.png

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Je voulais voir valkyrie sans baklava, en fait non :

----------


## n0ra

J'aime bien Val !

----------


## ElviejoDragon

La veste de bûcheron ira bien avec la map chalet

----------


## MrBishop

Valk avec ses cheveux, on dirait Pink

----------


## Redlight

> J'aime bien Val !


Pareil

----------


## AgentDerf

Pourquoi c'est aussi laid c'est screen? On dirait que ca tourne sur une Xbox 360. Moi les persos dans les menus sont bcp plus beau que ça.

Twitch est horrible, de toute manière Twitch la skin élite il y a pas mieux.

----------


## Wedgge

On a trouvé le smurf de Bishop après des ranked en Jean Claude Bourré, gros niveau avec Barbe, road to diamond.

 

 ::trollface::

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> On a trouvé le smurf de Bishop après des ranked en Jean Claude Bourré, gros niveau avec Barbe, road to diamond.
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/12/02/aeb...07ea01eb13.jpg


On a fait ce qu'on a pu avec Eye. 2 sur l'écran mais on voyait pas grand chose quand même.
Avis au parisiens, on est dans le coin le weekend du 10/12. Passez par mp pour qu'on s'organise une petite IRL

----------


## Mizu

Après 3-4 mois d'abs sur R6, direct Ranked hier soir. 
Perso je me suis bien amusé c'est sur le que le niveau était pas trop élevé. Mais sur la vocale c'était plus je te raconte mes prochaines vacances donc forcément moins de concentration pour la partie.

C'est pas incompatible mais il faut être sur que tous les membres de la squad soit ok avec ça.

----------


## MrBishop

> Perso je me suis bien amusé c'est sur le que le niveau était pas trop élevé. Mais sur la vocale c'était plus je te raconte mes prochaines vacances donc forcément moins de concentration pour la partie.
> 
> C'est pas incompatible mais il faut être sur que tous les membres de la squad soit ok avec ça.




Spoiler Alert! 


 Rien d'autres à dire. Désolé pour tes oreilles hier soir Mizu, tu n'y es pour rien mais j'en avais vraiment ras le bol. Je pense que c'était un de mes plus gros ras le bol ever sur Mumble pour les raisons que tu as tout simplement évoquées.

Je rajouterais également quelque chose qui me trottent dans la tête depuis quelques temps :

Tout le monde clash Uber. Pourtant, hier soir c'est le seul à avoir fait des kills avec Glaz et qui s'impliquait dans la partie. Lorsque d'autres se faisaient first kill parce que chacun partaient aux 4 coins de la map, certains trouvaient encore moyens de le critiquer quand il se retrouvait seul contre 4-5 et ce, sur plusieurs rounds.
Il est chiant, têtue et casse burnes, c'est vrai. Des fois on a envie de la bâillonner et le kicker. Mais il y a des moments où il essaye quand même de s'impliquer et où il est concentré, parle que pour la partie, en l’occurrence hier soir par exemple. Si il était vraiment mauvais, il ne nous aurait pas clutch plusieurs ranked : un mauvais joueur ne clutch pas plusieurs fois contre du Platine et ne joue pas Valkyrie avec cam extérieurs.

Vous êtes libre de parler sur le dos des gens (à vous d'en assumer les conséquences après) et de leur dire quand ils font de la merde. Mais pas de vous moquer d'eux gratuitement comme si c'était une habitude, surtout quand vous ne faites pas mieux. 
*Ce n'est pas votre souffre douleur*.

La situation est catastrophique sur le Mumble... *Je suis d'accord pour tout ce qui se dit à propos d'Uber*, là dessus y a pas de soucis. Mais pas de le rejeter. On ne rejette pas un joueur, surtout qu'il est pas si catastrophique que ça, pour toutes les raisons que j'ai évoqués plus haut. J'ai l'impression d'être en cour de récréations où tout le monde joue au foot et personne ne veut de Dorian, 6 ans, parce qu'il est mauvais. Donc du coup on le met de côté et tout le monde s'amuse, sauf lui. Voilà où on en est.

Ah : et je ne l'ai jamais exclu. Hésitant, oui. Mais je n'ai jamais refuser de jouer avec un joueur sauf cas exceptionnel (ceux qui mutent Shep et moi par exemple, coucou Gowy). Ce n'est pas dans ma conception du jeu en coop et de mon éducation, tout simplement.

----------


## Wedgge

Ben justement Über hier il a tout donné et on lui a dit pour le coup, il a réalisé des super-actions là où nous faisions sciemment de la merde, mais évidemment comme tu es parti comme un gros sale tu l'as pas entendu. 
J'avais deux pintes dans la tronche et là dessus Barbe débarque avec Eye à 1h du mat rond comme une queue de pelle, tu devais bien te douter que tu ferais pas la partie ultime non ? Et non tous le monde ne "clash" pas Uber par derrière et oui on lui dit qu'il fait de la merde, mais ça il le sait déjà (je compte même plus ces suicides involontaires avec l'arbalète de Capitao), pour le coup tu renvoies une image du mumble bien toxique et de surcroît tu te fais passer pour le Bat-justicier, c'est quoi cette manie ? Faut se détendre un peu.

----------


## MrBishop

Je m'en tape que tu aies pris 2 pintes dans la tronche & que Barbe soit bourrée aussi.  :;):  C'est pas à Mizu et à moi, sobres, de subir les conséquences de vos rigolades d'alcoolos. Fallait le dire dès le début, on serait pas partis en ranked et ceux qui sont sobres, auraient pas passer une soirée de merde en espérant pouvoir jouer sérieusement.

Bizarrement, "les parties ultimes" le sont quand ça vous arrange. Faut savoir.

Le bat-justicier  ::|:  olala

breeeeeeef

kys.

----------


## MAIVLY

> kys.


J'espère que tu ne sais pas ce que ça veux dire bishop. 

Je comprends qu'on peux pas tous être de bonne humeur tous les jours, ni sur la même longueur d'onde, alors on garde la tête froide, et on tourne son clavier 7 fois dans la bouche avant de taper. 

J'adore jouer avec vous les gars, alors ne dites pas des choses que vous allez regretter plus tard.

----------


## n0ra



----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Je m'en tape que tu aies pris 2 pintes dans la tronche & que Barbe soit bourrée aussi.  C'est pas à Mizu et à moi, sobres, de subir les conséquences de vos rigolades d'alcoolos. Fallait le dire dès le début, on serait pas partis en ranked et ceux qui sont sobres, auraient pas passer une soirée de merde en espérant pouvoir jouer sérieusement.
> 
> Bizarrement, "les parties ultimes" le sont quand ça vous arrange. Faut savoir.
> 
> Le bat-justicier  olala
> 
> breeeeeeef
> 
> kys.


Ahahah  ::XD:: 
Avec Eye on est arrivés hier on vous a dit direct qu'on était faits. C'était pas nous les team leaders, c'est pas nous qui avons lancé le ranked.
Et Uber hier, rien à lui reprocher. Il était tout le temps en 1v5.
Alors oui, il faisait sûrement pas les bons moves, mais il avait de toute façon peu de chance de réussir le clutch.

Et on l'a dit, c'est la fin de saison, on s'en ballek, il y a rien à perdre ou à gagner. Et c'est pour ça qu'on est partis en ranked

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Reconstitution maison :

----------


## Wedgge

:Clap:

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Reconstitution maison :
> http://tof.cx/images/2017/12/03/6bd4...27509d2088.jpg


La grosse masse au milieu c'est la meuf de Eye.
Et je vous laisse deviner quel est le support du smoke tout à droite  ::trollface::

----------


## Kaelis

C'est ton seysque ?

----------


## Shep1

Evidemment ! Il n'y a qu'avec un habile jeu de lumière que l'on peut distinguer le chibre de cet homme.

----------


## schouffy

::XD::  c'est vrai qu'on dirait vite fait une teub.

----------


## n0ra

Ça va faire de jolis avatars https://imgur.com/a/lvD0U

----------


## MAIVLY

ça fait longtemps qu'ils existent ceux là, c'est les flair de reddit nan ?

----------


## n0ra

Longtemps ? il y a ceux de White Noise, je doute que cela fasse longtemps qu'ils existent.

C'est les flair créés par EDICH, si ça vient de reddit j'en sais rien, je visite rarement.

----------


## Redlight

Et bien ça donne envie de retourner sur mumble  ::XD::

----------


## Styxounet

> Et bien ça donne envie de retourner sur mumble


Bof c'est la rage hebdomadaire de Bishop, rien de neuf  ::P:

----------


## Krogort

La fin du dropshot ?

https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...inbow/dqqyrbd/

----------


## Redlight

> La fin du dropshot ?
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...inbow/dqqyrbd/


Dans 3 ou 4 ans oui.

----------


## Redlight

Tiens et si on s'essayait à faire des paris sur la prochaine meta ?

- Zofia : alternative solide à Ash mais qui restera néanmoins en retrait car gun moins bon et 2 de vitesse.
- Dokka : premier attaquante vraiment originale, mais qui a mon avis restera un perso niche à cause de son manque d'AR et du fait que peu de caméra sont vraiment intéressante pour les attaquants. Néanmoins ça sera un bon contre à un Valkyrie trop génante qui risque de faire chuter ton taux de pick
- Vigil : possible meta-changer avec sa capacité ultra intéressante où tu peux forcer une équipe entière à venir te chercher dans une zone génante, créer des pièges ou des embuscade. Sa capacité va renforcer la prise d'angle ultra dominant mais peu utilisé car dangereux car exposé. Il va peut être encourager le roaming sur des points où on le faisait peu (ex : sous sol de club house).

----------


## n0ra

P'tain la taille du patch encore une fois  ::wacko::

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Tiens et si on s'essayait à faire des paris sur la prochaine meta ?
> 
> - Zofia : alternative solide à Ash mais qui restera néanmoins en retrait car gun moins bon et 2 de vitesse.
> - Dokka : premier attaquante vraiment originale, mais qui a mon avis restera un perso niche à cause de son manque d'AR et du fait que peu de caméra sont vraiment intéressante pour les attaquants. Néanmoins ça sera un bon contre à un Valkyrie trop génante qui risque de faire chuter ton taux de pick
> - Vigil : possible meta-changer avec sa capacité ultra intéressante où tu peux forcer une équipe entière à venir te chercher dans une zone génante, créer des pièges ou des embuscade. Sa capacité va renforcer la prise d'angle ultra dominant mais peu utilisé car dangereux car exposé. Il va peut être encourager le roaming sur des points où on le faisait peu (ex : sous sol de club house).


À part Zofia, moi je suis pas du tout convaincu qu'on verra les 2 autres opérateurs sortir une fois la nouveauté passée

----------


## ElviejoDragon

Bug chelou hier d'un pote qui était le seul survivant (1v1), dix secondes restantes, il ramasse le defuser et essaie de le poser sur train museum mais... rien. (même pas de drop de defuser, aucune réaction)
Le premier endroit où il a essayé y avait un corps, ensuite un peu plus loin, ensuite encore plus loin, et paf fin du chrono. 
Qu'est-ce qui empêche de poser le defuser ?

----------


## Thom Reznor

Dokka servira pas mal aussi, surtout si en face quelqu'un joue une Valk particulièrement efficace

----------


## Raoul Wolfoni

> Bug chelou hier d'un pote qui était le seul survivant (1v1), dix secondes restantes, il ramasse le defuser et essaie de le poser sur train museum mais... rien. (même pas de drop de defuser, aucune réaction)
> Le premier endroit où il a essayé y avait un corps, ensuite un peu plus loin, ensuite encore plus loin, et paf fin du chrono. 
> Qu'est-ce qui empêche de poser le defuser ?


Ça nous est arrivé 2 fois avec Medjes d'avoir un bug lors de la pose du defuser. Une fois je pose il me dit defuser non actif et pareil pour Medjes. Ceci étant le chrono tournait et je pense qu'il aurait été jusqu'au bout et que la pose aurait été validé.

----------


## ElviejoDragon

Bah c'était lui justement. 
Le seul cas que je connaissais c'était si la pièce avait un plancher tout pété, tu ne peux pas poser dessus. 
Mais là Train Museum était quasi intact, et il a essayé plusieurs fois. 
Pour le coup ce n'est pas que le defuser était inactif (ça je n'ai jamais vu), c'était qu'il ne pouvait pas le poser malgré ses efforts (apparemment la touche ne faisait rien, comme si le plancher était pété justement).

----------


## Krogort

Mon casque est en train de rendre l'âme et j'ai envie de le remplacer par un casque sans fil. Vu que Siege est le jeu auxquel je joue ou le son est le plus critique je demmande ici.
Les casques sans fil ça le fait ?
Je demande pas forcément une fidélité du tonnerre mais un bon son stéréo et sans lag, le tout avec un micro honnête. 
En particulier le Steelserie Arctis 7 ?

----------


## Wedgge

> Bah c'était lui justement. 
> Le seul cas que je connaissais c'était si la pièce avait un plancher tout pété, tu ne peux pas poser dessus. 
> Mais là Train Museum était quasi intact, et il a essayé plusieurs fois. 
> Pour le coup ce n'est pas que le defuser était inactif (ça je n'ai jamais vu), c'était qu'il ne pouvait pas le poser malgré ses efforts (apparemment la touche ne faisait rien, comme si le plancher était pété justement).


C'est peut être con mais vous avez sans doute dû vous planter de pièce, sur ce site c'est cheminée et salle de la roue qu'il faut planter, pas dans le train, dans des situations panique ça peut arriver d'oublier ce genre de détail, particulièrement sur ce site.

----------


## JazzMano

> Mon casque est en train de rendre l'âme et j'ai envie de le remplacer par un casque sans fil. Vu que Siege est le jeu auxquel je joue ou le son est le plus critique je demmande ici.
> Les casques sans fil ça le fait ?
> Je demande pas forcément une fidélité du tonnerre mais un bon son stéréo et sans lag, le tout avec un micro honnête. 
> En particulier le Steelserie Arctis 7 ?


Un que je connais bien et qui vaut le coup pour sa qualité de son c'est le G930 de chez logitech, le 7.1 est incroyable. Le micro se coupe automatiquement quand tu le remonte (très pratique). En revanche il faut y faire super gaffe car il est très fragile.

----------


## Shep1

> Un que je connais bien et qui vaut le coup pour sa qualité de son c'est le G930 de chez logitech, le 7.1 est incroyable. Le micro se coupe automatiquement quand tu le remonte (très pratique). En revanche il faut y faire super gaffe car il est très fragile.


Oui j'ai la version filaire le g35 et j'ai du le passer en garantie une fois. Depuis les plastiques tiennent mais ça reste quand même assez fragile. La qualité audio est vraiment bonne et le confort particulier, mais on fini par s'y faire.
Plantronics aussi, je sais pas si ils ont une gamme sans fil mais leur rapport Q/P est excellent.

----------


## Krogort

J'ai justement un logitech g633 et c'est le 2eme que je pète. Je suis pourtant un vrais fanboy de logitech. 
Le connecteur micro USB n'aime pas qu'on tire trop sur le câble... D'où l'idée d'un sans fil.

----------


## Styxounet

> C'est peut être con mais vous avez sans doute dû vous planter de pièce, sur ce site c'est cheminée et salle de la roue qu'il faut planter, pas dans le train, dans des situations panique ça peut arriver d'oublier ce genre de détail, particulièrement sur ce site.


Il aurait au moins du perdre le defuser du coup  ::huh:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> il ramasse le defuser et essaie de le poser sur train museum mais... rien. (même pas de drop de defuser, aucune réaction).


Edit: Jt'ai grillé Red'  :Cigare:

----------


## Redlight

> C'est peut être con mais vous avez sans doute dû vous planter de pièce, sur ce site c'est cheminée et salle de la roue qu'il faut planter, pas dans le train, dans des situations panique ça peut arriver d'oublier ce genre de détail, particulièrement sur ce site.





> rien. (même pas de drop de defuser

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Avec la maj, arrivez vous à appliquer les skin universel de Noêl dernier, ou bien St Valentin dernier sur les nouvelles armes ?
C'est normal que je n'y arrive pas ?

----------


## UberBonisseur

Du haut de mon presque gold IV je peux affirmer que:

Être gentil c'est bien
Être méchant c'est pas bien

En attendant, 28 Gigas de DL dans les dents  ::zzz::

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Du haut de mon presque gold IV je peux affirmer que:
> 
> Être gentil c'est bien
> Être méchant c'est pas bien
> 
> En attendant, 28 Gigas de DL dans les dents


Tu mens ! T'es plat IV

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Du haut de mon presque gold IV je peux affirmer que:
> 
> Être gentil c'est bien
> Être méchant c'est pas bien
> 
> En attendant, 28 Gigas de DL dans les dents

----------


## Redlight

C'est reparti pour plot-land. J'avais oublié les lancements de saisons....

----------


## MrBishop

2 ranked ce soir, 2 wins.



J'étais pas terrible à la 1ère ranked, un peu enrhumé (ça s'entendait d'ailleurs, j'ai même pas eu besoin de le dire). Me suit un peu fait carry par les gars qui étaient déjà chaud, au final j'ai jouer Support avec Echo à la 2ème ranked vu que mes réflexes étaient proches de 0 et que j'ai une petite perte d'ouie (donc j'entendais très mal les bruits de pas). Merchi encore pour les games.  ::): 

Perso j'ai tester Vigil sur 2 ranked et j'ai vite lâcher l'affaire pour des valeurs sûres (rien à voir avec le perso hein, juste que la partie démarrait mal). Le pompe est excellent, j'ai one shot Dokkaebi (en plus c'est une moyenne) alors que y avait un étage qui nous séparait sur Tour... Par contre faut avoir un très bon aim et ne pas se louper. C'est vraiment quitte ou double, après il y a la SMG 12 en secondaire, donc ça peut faire l'affaire.

Zofia était un peu jouer, Dokkaebi aussi pendant les premiers rounds puis après plus personne la prenait. Un DMR, ça reste assez compliquée à utiliser en CQB je trouve (combat rapproché).

----------


## Thom Reznor

Ouep j'ai halluciné de la distance où tu as fraggé avec Vigil sur Tour  ::o:  Bonnes parties hier en effet, 1 loose (et encore on la perd 5-4, dommage) 3 wins, bon ratio 

J'ai testé pas mal Zofia, son gadget n'est pas hyper intuitif je trouve. Le système de rebond fait que je n'ai jamais trop saisi où les grenades frag allaient. Quant aux gre type Ela, elles sont très pratiques pour entrer sur un site où pour vérifier un angle. Son arme est plutôt sympa par contre. 

Pas vraiment convaincu par Dokkaebi. Je ne l'ai pas vraiment jouée mais au final le piratage de caméras reste peu intéressant. Le téléphone qui vibre par contre c'est très chiant mais cela n'en fait pas un must have. 

Vigil testé une fois, à voir. 

Par contre la nouvelle map est vraiment bien, et assez lisible finalement. J'ai l'impression de déjà mieux la connaître que Theme Park

----------


## Agano

Moi je retiens que ce qu'il y a de plus intéressant avec Zofia c'est son arme principale, l'AK modifié il fait un deuxième trou de balle à n'importe qui en restant bien précis.

Dokkaebi c'est situationnel, faut attendre d'être aux portes de la pièce pour activer son gadget... et là ça peut faire la différence surtout que la plupart des joueurs ont l'air de s'en foutre d'être détectés.

----------


## Teocali

Si tu te contentes de faire un deuxième trou de balle, c'est que tu aurais pu mieux viser  ::P:

----------


## MrBishop

> Moi je retiens que ce qu'il y a de plus intéressant avec Zofia c'est son arme principale, l'AK modifié il fait un deuxième trou de balle à n'importe qui en restant bien précis.
> 
> Dokkaebi c'est situationnel, faut attendre d'être aux portes de la pièce pour activer son gadget... et là ça peut faire la différence surtout que la plupart des joueurs ont l'air de s'en foutre d'être détectés.


Très situationnel Dokkaebi, fin les nouveaux persos sont pas du tout destinés aux débutants. 
Les sons sont parfois mal localisés donc les vibrations du tel, c'est pas si évident que ça à détecter :/

Vigil c'est pareil, son shotgun one shot à longue distance mais faut pouvoir tirer face à de plus en plus de joueurs en mouvements, avec un optique x1.

Et Zofia, son gadget est pas si intuitif que ça, j'ai toujours pas compris la courbe de son lance patates

----------


## Shep1

Testé deux parties, mon avis en vrac :

Le nouveau recul des pistolet (ou plutôt leur absence) est un énorme buff pour ces derniers. Peut-être pour les mettre plus en avant par rapport aux personages avec des machinepistols (hibana/echo, sledge/smoke etc..) Cela a aussi un nouvel effet bien pupute, les shield sont maintenant super dur à prendre en CQC. Même monty devient vraiment vénère...

Doka qui est sympa, j'ai réussi à prendre un frag stylé avec : je suis escalier cave à vin sur chalet, j'entends du bruit au dessus, je fais sonner en 2ème utilisation, la première j'avais déjà entendu le teléphone au dessus, j'entends le vibreur super bien (proche), je 
décale escalier, c'est mute (sic) qui à oublier de foutre le téléphone sur mute du coup. Un coup de SMG40000 dans la gueule et on gagne le round  :Cigare: 

Vigil, a mon avis lui sera bien plus utile que caveira, son truc dur longtemps et quand tu sais bien te cacher, tu peut rendre les mecs d'en face, complètement dingue. Je tempérerais avec le fait qu'il ne faut pas être seul en roaming avec, les autres augmentant le bordel ambiant. Plutôt un bon appriori, même si sa capacité est très offensive et pas collective du tout.

La soeur d'ela, pas eu le temps de vraiment l'utiliser, cela dit je pense que c'est elle qui va vraiment changer les compositions en PL (une sorte d'alternative à Ash, comme buck l'est pour sledge).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Très situationnel Dokkaebi, fin les nouveaux persos sont pas du tout destinés aux débutants. 
> Les sons sont parfois mal localisés donc les vibrations du tel, c'est pas si évident que ça à détecter :/
> 
> Vigil c'est pareil, son shotgun one shot à longue distance mais faut pouvoir tirer face à de plus en plus de joueurs en mouvements, avec un optique x1.
> 
> Et Zofia, son gadget est pas si intuitif que ça, j'ai toujours pas compris la courbe de son lance patates


Pour moi Dokka va être une sorte de Jackal mais en plus fun, mais moins efficace, je pense qu'il faut buffer le hack, genre faire vraiment sonner le tel.
Pour le shotgun, moi j'ai un coup à IQ (leger donc), 10m de distance, sur le haut du torse, bah il lui en a fallu deux. Je sens bien le shotgun de la rage, donc pour moi c'est poubelle direct.

Zofia, pour l'avoir testé sur le TTS, elle est vraiment cool. Peut etre mon nouveau main.

----------


## MrBishop

Zofia est cool ouaip, une machine offensive clairement.
En plus hier j'ai pris une mine Grzmot de Ela et le stun a durer 1 secondes. Au début je croyais que les Grzmot avaient eu un nerf puis je me suis rappeler que Zofia étaient moins affectés par les gadgets de sa soeur que les autres.

----------


## ElviejoDragon

Ce qui n'a d'ailleurs aucun sens ^^

J'ai joué un peu hier, pour l'instant j'aime bien Vigil (à part son nom ridicule de supermarché). 
C'est assez drôle de voir les drones passer comme si de rien n'était. Et en face c'est assez dissuasif vu que tu sais juste qu'il y a un Vigil dans le coin mais tu ne sais pas où. 
Dokka est fun à jouer, mais effectivement le hack de tel ne me paraît pas si pété par rapport à ce que c'était sur le papier. Et aucune de ses armes ne me convient vraiment  ::(:  
Pas testé assez Zofia.

----------


## Redlight

Je crois que la team Ares a wipe (3 joueurs se barrent).

----------


## Shep1

> Ce qui n'a d'ailleurs aucun sens ^^
> 
> J'ai joué un peu hier, pour l'instant j'aime bien Vigil (à part son nom ridicule de supermarché). 
> C'est assez drôle de voir les drones passer comme si de rien n'était. Et en face c'est assez dissuasif vu que tu sais juste qu'il y a un Vigil dans le coin mais tu ne sais pas où. 
> Dokka est fun à jouer, mais effectivement le hack de tel ne me paraît pas si pété par rapport à ce que c'était sur le papier. Et aucune de ses armes ne me convient vraiment  
> Pas testé assez Zofia.


Dokka, pour moi les armes c'est pas un soucis. Ca fait comme Hibana, mais en moins polyvalent et plus spécialisé, j'explique : son arme primaire est fait pour tenir une ligne ou tirer depuis l'extérieur tandis que la secondaire est clairement fait pour le push. 
Alors le FA de Hibana est plus polyvalent puisque en automatique mais sa SMG est un moins performante aussi.
Pour moi dokka ils doivent : 
1- lui donner des flash voir peut être une frag (je trouve que ce serait pas déconnant, vu le nombre de perso ajouté sans augmentation du nombre de frag dans le pool)
2- mettre une vraie sonnerie sur les téléphone, un truc qui sonne plus fort, voir même ajouter une atmosphère sonore angoissante (battement cardiaque, déglutition etc..) pour le personnage qui subis, afin de l’empêcher de bien entendre a ce moment là.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Pour moi dokka ils doivent : 
> 2-  voir même ajouter une atmosphère sonore angoissante (battement cardiaque, déglutition etc..) pour le personnage qui subis, afin de l’empêcher de bien entendre a ce moment là.


La peur et le stress qui te laissent échapper un pet pendant qu'on y est

----------


## Shep1

Une série de plein de petit pets

----------


## Thom Reznor

et un nuage type smoke autour

----------


## MAIVLY

https://twitter.com/ScokR6S/status/938175202801913856
 ::o:   ::o:   ::o:   ::o:

----------


## Hhaine

> https://twitter.com/ScokR6S/status/938175202801913856


cette ligne . . . insane

BTW j'ai fait un casu sous le regard de témoins alors crois moi si tu veux mais j'ai des preuves

----------


## Sim's

N'ayant pas rejoué à R6 depuis 8 mois je suis un peu perdu sur les nouvelles maps, surtout la toute dernière où je n'arrive pas à me repérer correctement. J'ai l'impression que les derniers opérateurs offrent beaucoup moins de synergie que les autres. Ça tient plus du situationnel voire du gimmick.





> https://twitter.com/ScokR6S/status/938175202801913856


 :WTF:

----------


## Frypolar

> Je crois que la team Ares a wipe (3 joueurs se barrent).


T’as essayé de les rejoindre ?  ::ninja::

----------


## n0ra



----------


## Redlight

Gaffe je pourrai revenir sur mumble  :Death:

----------


## AgentDerf

Session de match privé entre pote 4vs4 puis 5vs5 on a fait que la nouvelle map en boucle pour bien l'apprendre, dans tous les modes de jeux. Au début c'est bordel, mais maintenant je commence a repérer quelques spots! En tout cas elle à l'air super classe!

Pour Dokka, je dirais que ça principale force, c'est pas forcément de faire vibrer les téléphones des défenseurs, mais, c'est surtout de hacker les cams ennemis! C'est sur puissant ça!
D'ailleurs en défense je continue de jouer mute car je le trouve super utile et polyvalent (pour contrer les fuzes par les fenêtres), et c'est top de contrer Dokka, elle peut pas te faire sonner quand tu es près d'un mute! C'est top!

Vigil aussi très bien je trouve. Le sentiment de puissance avec son pompe, et son "uzi" est assez fantastique aussi.

Sofia, baaa je l'ai pas trop jouer, c'est pas mon coup de coeur... et franchement ce chara-design... comme elle est pouilleuse!  ::P: 
Un peu compliquer le changement de grenade, mais bon on va s'y faire.

Pour le moment très bonne maj. Après il faut tester les nouveaux opérateurs sur les anciennes maps, pour voir le changement de méta.

----------


## Frypolar

> Gaffe je pourrai revenir sur mumble


T’as pas CoD WW2 d’ailleurs ?

----------


## Redlight

> T’as pas CoD WW2 d’ailleurs ?


Non j'ai du goût moi

----------


## Frypolar

> Non j'ai du goût moi


Pourtant t’as fait le solo vu tes messages  :tired:

----------


## Thom Reznor

Dokka peut être super pénible. Hier sur banque, en était au sous sol, début de round. Les portables sonnent. 
Tout le monde désactive évidemment. 
En attendant, gros rush ennemi via tunnel, ils investissent serveur et plantent sur A. Round 20 secondes  ::mellow::

----------


## Teocali

Not bad ::XD::

----------


## MrBishop

> Dokka peut être super pénible. Hier sur banque, en était au sous sol, début de round. Les portables sonnent. 
> Tout le monde désactive évidemment. 
> En attendant, gros rush ennemi via tunnel, ils investissent serveur et plantent sur A. Round 20 secondes


C'est pour ça qu'il faut touuuuujours surveiller Tunnel. Honnêtement, à chaque fin de prep, il y a 2 choses que je dis toujours : «Attention au rush les gars» et «Attention au rush Tunnel» (et là concrètement, personne pourra me contredire là dessus car je le dis tout le temps et c'est pas pour rien, le rush peut survenir à n'importe quel round).
Tant pis, c'est arrivé, on fera plus gaffe la prochaine fois.  ::):

----------


## Redlight

Pour éviter ça :

- barbeler sortie du tunnel
- péter la trappe serveur et mettre un roamer au dessus.
- si Valkyrie mettre une cam serveur


@ Frypo : le solo c'est rigolo !

----------


## AgentDerf

Kapkan franchement depuis son buff je le trouve super puissant à ce niveau là.
Le nombre de gars que j'ai choppé avec ça, ou même sans chopper, tu vois "+30pt pieges machin" tu sais que les gars ils arrivent avec 40pv ou moins, il suffit qu'il y ai un piège de lesion ou deux, je peux te dire qu'ils font moins les malins en attaque.

----------


## Redlight

> Kapkan franchement depuis son buff je le trouve super puissant à ce niveau là.
> Le nombre de gars que j'ai choppé avec ça, ou même sans chopper, tu vois "+30pt pieges machin" tu sais que les gars ils arrivent avec 40pv ou moins, il suffit qu'il y ai un piège de lesion ou deux, je peux te dire qu'ils font moins les malins en attaque.


60 pv sur les léger même. Il est pas mal depuis son buff mais j'ai du mal avec les viseurs russes, le reflex est vraiment minuscule.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> N'ayant pas rejoué à R6 depuis 8 mois je suis un peu perdu sur les nouvelles maps, surtout la toute dernière où je n'arrive pas à me repérer correctement. J'ai l'impression que les derniers opérateurs offrent beaucoup moins de synergie que les autres. Ça tient plus du situationnel voire du gimmick.


T'as essayé IQ avec les nouveaux OP ? genre avec doka ou bien contre vigil? ça fait des synergies plutôt balaises IQ + dokka.
Et puis Castle + Vigil aussi.

----------


## Wedgge

> 60 pv sur les léger même. Il est pas mal depuis son buff mais j'ai du mal avec les viseurs russes, le reflex est vraiment minuscule.


T'es bien un des seuls, l'AK de Fuze avec le reflex est monstrueuse de précision.

----------


## MrBishop

Red il a toujours eu du mal avec les reflex(es) de toute manière.

 :Drum:

----------


## Thom Reznor

> C'est pour ça qu'il faut touuuuujours surveiller Tunnel. Honnêtement, à chaque fin de prep, il y a 2 choses que je dis toujours : «Attention au rush les gars» et «Attention au rush Tunnel» (et là concrètement, personne pourra me contredire là dessus car je le dis tout le temps et c'est pas pour rien, le rush peut survenir à n'importe quel round).
> Tant pis, c'est arrivé, on fera plus gaffe la prochaine fois.




bon ceci dit tu n'as pas tort  ::P:

----------


## Wedgge

> C'est pour ça qu'il faut touuuuujours surveiller Tunnel. Honnêtement, à chaque fin de prep, il y a 2 choses que je dis toujours : «Attention au rush les gars» et «Attention au rush Tunnel» (et là concrètement, personne pourra me contredire là dessus car je le dis tout le temps et c'est pas pour rien, le rush peut survenir à n'importe quel round).
> Tant pis, c'est arrivé, on fera plus gaffe la prochaine fois.


Rush Tunnel ? C'est quoi cette nouveauté encore ? Best place to Ace comme jamais  :Cigare: . (si avec le hs sur Eye sa fait 5 c'est un Ace)


La technique de Jazz d'envoyer un drone humain en reconnaissance marche parfaitement sinon.

----------


## MrBishop

> La technique de Jazz d'envoyer un drone humain en reconnaissance marche parfaitement sinon.


Sale gosse.
Je sais même pas pourquoi je t'ai écouter  :tired:

----------


## Redlight

C'est moi ou le démarrage de cette saison est assez poussif. Je ne ressent/voit pas la hype habituelle.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Rush Tunnel ? C'est quoi cette nouveauté encore ? Best place to Ace comme jamais . (si avec le hs sur Eye sa fait 5 c'est un Ace)


Peureuse. Tu ne me fait pas assez confiance, j'allais t'aider moi bordel.

----------


## MAIVLY

> C'est moi ou le démarrage de cette saison est assez poussif. Je ne ressent/voit pas la hype habituelle.


Je pense que les 2 semaines de TTS font cet effet, on sait exactement à quoi s'attendre cette fois.

----------


## Redlight

Il y eut aussi un gros pic de joueurs avec les soldes steam quelques jours avant.

Tain tranquille R6 il prend 50Go sans les textures HD...

----------


## Wedgge

Etrange, il est à 37g chez moi mais je suis sur steam. Après la hype c'est pas sur CPC que tu vas la voir d'autant plus que tu passe plus sur le mumble, perso j'ai pas encore accès aux nouveaux op donc je m'abstiens de faire un retour pour le moment.

Edit : petit hors sujet, dans quelques jours il y a une grosse maj sur Escape from Tarkov et les backers comme moi recevront des clés à distribuer (7 jours de test) du coup si certains sont intéressés je peux faire tourner (mp où sur le mumble).

----------


## mcgrill

Moi je suis chaud pour tester escape from tarkov.
J'attends un minimoi donc mon temps de jeu va bien diminuer sachant qu'il avait déjà bien ralenti...

----------


## Redlight

> Etrange, il est à 37g chez moi mais je suis sur steam. Après la hype c'est pas sur CPC que tu vas la voir d'autant plus que tu passe plus sur le mumble, perso j'ai pas encore accès aux nouveaux op donc je m'abstiens de faire un retour pour le moment.
> 
> Edit : petit hors sujet, dans quelques jours il y a une grosse maj sur Escape from Tarkov et les backers comme moi recevront des clés à distribuer (7 jours de test) du coup si certains sont intéressés je peux faire tourner (mp où sur le mumble).


Je me base sur les streams et sur steamcharts

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Moi je suis chaud pour tester escape from tarkov.
> J'attends un minimoi donc mon temps de jeu va bien diminuer sachant qu'il avait déjà bien ralenti...


Félicitations !

----------


## Thom Reznor

> Edit : petit hors sujet, dans quelques jours il y a une grosse maj sur Escape from Tarkov et les backers comme moi recevront des clés à distribuer (7 jours de test) du coup si certains sont intéressés je peux faire tourner (mp où sur le mumble).


Ca m'intéresse grandement, le jeu m'intrigue mais je n'ose pas claque 35 balles sans être sûr que cela me plaira. Merci par avance

----------


## n0ra

Sympa : Rising Stars

----------


## MrBishop

Ce soir en ranked, on est tomber sur une premade de cheaters... Les 2 premiers étaient clairement des cheaters, ils nous mettaient des wallbangs à travers le plancher sur Gratte Ciel, les mecs connaissaient notre position en rappel à l'autre bout de la map et ce, sans valky cam ou autres... 

Début du round : Ash wallbang Thom & Domi à travers le plancher. J'ai cru à un rush au début puis finalement non, en fait elle a rush mais elle est pas rentrer sur objo. Elle a fait un double kill par en dessous sans pression. K.

Puis à 0-3, Sirtank peut témoigner : lui et moi on était sur la cam resto (celle qui donne sur les toilettes à droite, les escaliers et en face, t'as le bar). Sledge était en train de se balader avec sa L85 en main et mettait des WALLBANG à tout le monde depuis en dessous à travers le plancher. Sur la killcam de fin, tu le vois tirer au plafond en suivant exactement la trajectoire de Thom qui était juste au dessus de lui.

Personne n'a rager... On l'a report mais au final, on sait pertinemment que ça changera rien. C'est ça qui est dommage, c'est que ça nous a tellement dégoûté et que ça m'a encore plus dégoûté d'avoir ce sentiment d'injustice. Les mecs sont là, ils cachent même pas leurs cheats... Puis toi t'es là, tu joues et tu subis. Fin je sais pas, les mecs doivent pas avoir une vie passionnante ou c'est des bullied au collège, je vois que ça comme raison.

Le premier était surement français (il avait le pendentif de la France sur ses armes). Il jouait Bandit et faisait des sorties + spawnkills exacts sur nos positions sans cams exté. Le 2ème, c'est le fameux Sledge. Et il y en a au moins un autre qui est de mèche aussi, vu qu'il portait un pseudo typiquement français...

Triste jeu !

----------


## Barbe Rousse

C'est le début du ranked, ils sont pas encore diamant, donc on risque forcément d'en croiser

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Ce soir en ranked, on est tomber sur une premade de cheaters... Les 2 premiers étaient clairement des cheaters, ils nous mettaient des wallbangs à travers le plancher sur Gratte Ciel, les mecs connaissaient notre position en rappel à l'autre bout de la map et ce, sans valky cam ou autres... 
> 
> Début du round : Ash wallbang Thom & Domi à travers le plancher. J'ai cru à un rush au début puis finalement non, en fait elle a rush mais elle est pas rentrer sur objo. Elle a fait un double kill par en dessous sans pression. K.
> 
> Puis à 0-3, Sirtank peut témoigner : lui et moi on était sur la cam resto (celle qui donne sur les toilettes à droite, les escaliers et en face, t'as le bar). Sledge était en train de se balader avec sa L85 en main et mettait des WALLBANG à tout le monde depuis en dessous à travers le plancher. Sur la killcam de fin, tu le vois tirer au plafond en suivant exactement la trajectoire de Thom qui était juste au dessus de lui.
> 
> Personne n'a rager... On l'a report mais au final, on sait pertinemment que ça changera rien. C'est ça qui est dommage, c'est que ça nous a tellement dégoûté et que ça m'a encore plus dégoûté d'avoir ce sentiment d'injustice. Les mecs sont là, ils cachent même pas leurs cheats... Puis toi t'es là, tu joues et tu subis. Fin je sais pas, les mecs doivent pas avoir une vie passionnante ou c'est des bullied au collège, je vois que ça comme raison.
> 
> Le premier était surement français (il avait le pendentif de la France sur ses armes). Il jouait Bandit et faisait des sorties + spawnkills exacts sur nos positions sans cams exté. Le 2ème, c'est le fameux Sledge. Et il y en a au moins un autre qui est de mèche aussi, vu qu'il portait un pseudo typiquement français...
> ...


clearly outplayed

----------


## Styxounet

> J'attends un minimoi donc mon temps de jeu va bien diminuer sachant qu'il avait déjà bien ralenti...


 :haha:  C'est tellement mort mec  ::P: 
La journée les jeux online c'est mort et le soir t'auras la flemme. Au mieux tu netflix & chill  ::rolleyes:: 

Bon après chaque gamin différent toussa toussa mais du coup je joue plus en solo sur ma PS4 qu' avant.

----------


## Thom Reznor

Ouais bien dégoûté de cette game, après effectivement c'est la première fois en un an de jeu que je croise un cheater de ce type (peut-être qu'il y'en a eu d'autres mais discrets, difficile à dire)

----------


## mcgrill

On est 2 sur mumble.
Bisous

----------


## Wedgge

:tired:

----------


## JazzMano

https://streamable.com/tx37e

----------


## MrBishop

Sur la vidéo, y a Dokkabae qui appelle Jazz, même pas il répond, il s'en tape  :Bave:  Ce mâle trop occuper à foutre des HS  :Bave:

----------


## Mizugashi

Soirée fructueuse  :;): 

J'ai eu quelques kills "sales" mais c'était très rigolo et la plupart des kill que j'ai eus étaient dû aux calls, donc merci  :;): 




Par contre, il nous faut plus de barbelés, plz  ::sad::

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> https://streamable.com/tx37e


Solide, du HS à l'holo à cette distance, ça force le respect.




> 


Solide !
Avec les peeks Beaulo style, pas mal du tout.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Pour le lean, vous le jouez comment ? En "toggle" ou en "hold" ?

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Pour le lean, vous le jouez comment ? En "toggle" ou en "hold" ?


hold tmtc

Et sinon leak de fuze élite :



Et thatcher :

----------


## MrBishop

2:10  :Bave:  Let's fucking go dude !

----------


## mcgrill

Mouais je sais pas il m'énerve sur ses dernières vidéos.
Et j'aime pas sa barbe!

----------


## n0ra



----------


## n0ra

Outch, sha77e quitte ENCE pour remplacer KS en tant que 5ème joueur chez PENTA.




> "As from today I have joined PENTA as their fifth player on their main lineup. I am really thankful and happy about this opportunity and I believe we can reach great goals in the future with this team. I want to thank ENCE organization for being supportive, professional and awesome in every way and Willkey, Bounssi, Protax, Kantoraketti and Pannari for this long journey we did together. I consider us good friends. I am really excited to play for PENTA at the the invitationals and other upcoming tournaments. Thank you"

----------


## Redlight

Je sais pas si la greffe va prendre. KS c'était un joueur très solide, Shatte c'est plus dans le style de Joonas un peu tout ou rien donc je sais pas si deux joueurs dans ce style dans une même équipe ça va matcher.

----------


## n0ra

Le jeu a atteint hier son meilleur peek avec 100,000 joueurs rien que sur Steam et est le 4ème jeu le plus joué actuellement sur Steam. Bravo.

Encore une fois je serais curieux de voir les stats Uplay qui doivent être multipliées.

----------


## Frypolar

> Outch, sha77e quitte ENCE pour remplacer KS en tant que 5ème joueur chez PENTA.


KS part dans une autre équipe ? Et c’est bizarre, il me semblait qu’ENCE s’était une bande de potes de longue date.

----------


## Redlight

Shatte les a rejoins un peu plus tard. Il faut se souvenir que Joonas était chez Gifu au début. Apparemment il lui ont offert un contrat qu'il ne pouvait refuser.

----------


## Shep1

C'est surtout dommage, vu la pef de ENCE pendant la dernière PL.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Le skin du season pass Y3 :

http://xboxdvr.com/gamer/xCodename%20Venom/screenshots


plutôt top !

----------


## SuicideSnake

Au fait, l'achat du season pass Year 3 débloque aussi les agents de l'année précédente ou pas ?

----------


## Frypolar

Non.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Au fait, l'achat du season pass Year 3 débloque aussi les agents de l'année précédente ou pas ?


Uniquement ceux de l'année 3.
Pour ceux de l'année 2, prends le season pass avant qu'il ne soit trop tard, pour ceux de l'année 1 je crois qu'il y a des offres sur le site (j'en sais trop rien)

Edit :

grilled :



> Non.

----------


## Erkin_

Il ne sera plus disponible quand le pass de l'année 2 ?

----------


## Shep1

Un peu après le mid season reinforcement je pense. Mais rien d'officiel.

----------


## n0ra

Les coupons -20% avec les clubs units sont applicables ce qui fait la Year 3 à 23,99€.

Il est enfin agréable de pouvoir naviguer aussi dans la boutique via Uplay et de pouvoir récupérer un coupon sans devoir être obligé de passer par une page internet. Tout ce fait via Uplay  ::lol:: .

----------


## MrBishop

Tain mais rien de nouveau, toujours les mêmes bonus pourris et insignifiants, rien pour récompenser l'ancienneté... Nul quoi :/

----------


## Kaelis

J'ai honte de l'avoir acheté l'année dernière  :Sweat:

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Pour Bishop et Uber, le Buck et le castle :



- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Tain mais rien de nouveau, toujours les mêmes bonus pourris et insignifiants, rien pour récompenser l'ancienneté... Nul quoi :/


Si, t'as 600 R6 credits en plus si t'as acheté le Y2.
Tfaçon on ne va pas se mentir, tu vas l'acheter et moi aussi.

----------


## MrBishop

Non je ne suis pas sur de l'acheter car le Y2 m'a rien rapporter... En plus on est aux mois de Décembre, donc cadeaux de Noel, donc plus de thunes quasiment. Enfin si j'en ai, mais pas assez pour mettre 23€ dans ça..

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Non je ne suis pas sur de l'acheter car le Y2 m'a rien rapporter... En plus on est aux mois de Décembre, donc cadeaux de Noel, donc plus de thunes quasiment. Enfin si j'en ai, mais pas assez pour mettre 23€ dans ça..


Tu peux le prendre jusqu'au 5 mars. Après il y aura des reduc ubisoft store certainement et cumulable avec les X% que t'as en dépensant 100point ubisoft. Moi je pense le prendre, j'aime bien le skin, ça file de la thune pour le dev du jeu (bien qu'on ait critiqué cette année a apporté pas mal de trucs positifs) et puis c'est plus confortable de pas avoir à grinder 75k par saison (OP tout équipés). Remarque sur ce dernier point, j'arrive pas à savoir combien je gagnais par saison cette année, entre opération health qui a duré loooongtemps, toute la thune cramée dans les alpha packs et les uniformes blood orchid...

----------


## Styxounet

> Tain mais rien de nouveau, toujours les mêmes bonus pourris et insignifiants, rien pour récompenser l'ancienneté... Nul quoi :/


'Me suis fais la même réflexion  ::O:

----------


## MrBishop

Et le map pool a pas bouger, on garde les mêmes maps.. J'ai envie de pleurer putain. Pas d'Avion, pas de Favelas, pas de Yacht ni Hereford...

«cé pour fair kom la pro ligue xd»  :tired:

----------


## Redlight

Le map pool en ranked est très bien comme ça. J'en pouvais plus de me taper Favelas ou Avion en ranked. C'est franchement des maps de merde tout comme Barlett. Qu'ils les laissent en casual et si elles te manquent tellement tu peux toujours aller faire un tour dans ce mode de jeu. La seul map qui avait du potentiel s'était Yatch mais 50% de la map était pas daubé et trop linéaire.

Mais comment tu peux regretter avion quoi  :Gerbe:

----------


## Haelnak

> Et le map pool a pas bouger, on garde les mêmes maps.. J'ai envie de pleurer putain. Pas d'Avion, pas de Favelas, pas de Yacht ni Hereford...
> 
> «cé pour fair kom la pro ligue xd»


L'idée, comme sur CS, est d'épurer en virant les maps de merde du pool. Pas de quoi se plaindre.
Au pire elles sont dispo en partie normale, non ?

----------


## MrBishop

C'est si dur à comprendre le principe de «Chacun ses goûts» ?

Les maps de merde du pool ? Chaque joueur a ses préférences, une grosse partie de la commu veulent le retour de ses maps ou au moins une rotation du map pool.
C'est pas à moi de m'adapter à la PL, ils font de la compet sur les maps qu'ils veulent mais perso j'ai pas demander à jouer sur «leurs» maps.
Effectivement, elles y sont en casu. Et alors ? Je joue only ranked quasiment et je veux les jouer en ranked.

Si vous aimez pas Avion ou Favela, je sais pas, tant mieux pour vous. Mais ce n'est pas parce que vous, vous n'aimez pas ces maps, qu'on doit en priver les autres de la jouer.
Et le problème est que ça fait 2 saisons entières qu'on se tape le même map pool. Donc oui, je maintiens ce que je dis, on s'ennuie grave et on tourne en rond, y a aucune variété.

Puis quand on voit les BP sur Club House avec un cashroom et chambre indéfendable, difficile de faire pire. Favela est largement mieux aménagé à ce niveau là (avis perso).

----------


## ERIC PAPE

Et voilà, vous l'avez encore trigger.

----------


## Shep1

Avion est pas si mal je trouve, elle a carrément sa place en casual, mais c'est vrai qu'en ranked c'est pas super balance.
Par contre dégager Favela du casual c'est con, c'est du casual...

Et pour reprendre l'idée de CSGO, pourquoi ne pas faire des playlists de maps : officiel MLG ranked proplayer et fun ranked avec les cartes qui ne plaisent pas à l'ESL... ?

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Avion est pas si mal je trouve, elle a carrément sa place en casual, mais c'est vrai qu'en ranked c'est pas super balance.
> Par contre dégager Favela du casual c'est con, c'est du casual...
> 
> Et pour reprendre l'idée de CSGO, pourquoi ne pas faire des playlists de maps : officiel MLG ranked proplayer et fun ranked avec les cartes qui ne plaisent pas à l'ESL... ?


Favelas est sympa a jouer en casu SAUF ce putain de packaging room, impossible à défendre, tous les murs sont destructibles mais pas le sol.

----------


## Haelnak

> C'est si dur à comprendre le principe de «Chacun ses goûts» ?


Nope, mais ça n'a rien à voir.

Au bout d'un moment faut accepter des choix via des raisons qui vont au-delà des goûts et des couleurs (ie. level design et équilibrage) si on veut jouer en compétitif. 
Les mecs n'ont pas lancé des dés pour effectuer la sélection. 

C'est comme sur CSGO, je suis sûr que certains aiment de_dust ou de_vertigo, mais ça n'a rien à faire dans le pool ranked.




> Et pour reprendre l'idée de CSGO, pourquoi ne pas faire des playlists de maps : officiel MLG ranked proplayer et fun ranked avec les cartes qui ne plaisent pas à l'ESL... ?


Oui, ça c'est bien. En plus ça permet aux déviants de jouer entre eux sur les maps hors-pool tout en étant classés.  ::trollface::

----------


## MrBishop

Non mais Club House en ranked, c'est tout sauf de l'equilibrage. L'argument de l'equilibrage ne tient plus.

Y a des tas de maps équilibré dans le tas. Hereford en fait parti aussi, Yacht aussi (ok, sauf salle des cartes et archives au top)..

Sauf qu'à la place, on met Parc d'Attractions en ranked et qui venait juste d'être release en mode «Ok, personne connait la map mais c'est pas grave, on l'a met quand même =)». Compétitif hein !

----------


## Frypolar

> Non mais Club House en ranked, c'est tout sauf de l'equilibrage. L'argument de l'equilibrage ne tient plus.
> 
> Y a des tas de maps équilibré dans le tas. Hereford en fait parti aussi, Yacht aussi (ok, sauf salle des cartes et archives au top)..
> 
> Sauf qu'à la place, on met Parc d'Attractions en ranked et qui venait juste d'être release en mode «Ok, personne connait la map mais c'est pas grave, on l'a met quand même =)». Compétitif hein !


Je suis d’accord que c’est pas hyper cohérent leur démarche. Surtout que les règles du ranked ne sont pas les règles ESL.

----------


## Wedgge

Retirer complètement des cartes du jeu, quel que soit le prétexte, équilibrage, rejet de la communauté ou que sais-je d'autre c'est en soi une aberration. Dans le cas de Favelas c'est une de mes maps favorites et elle t'oblige à jouer avec tes petits copains en parfaite synchro, ça veut pas dire que je ne lui reconnais pas des défauts, c'est simplement une question de principe. Le L85 ça fait 8 mois qu'il est complètement cassé ils ne l'ont pourtant pas retiré, c'est juste comme d'habitude une décision débile parmi tant d'autres.

----------


## Erkin_

Leur système de matchmaking est scandaleux. Comment peut-il foutre en relation une team de noob avec plusieurs pickups contre une premade où chaque membre à 2 à 3 fois le lvl de ceux d'en face ?

----------


## Frypolar

Ubi ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

----------


## mcgrill

> Retirer complètement des cartes du jeu, quel que soit le prétexte, équilibrage, rejet de la communauté ou que sais-je d'autre c'est en soi une aberration. Dans le cas de Favelas c'est une de mes maps favorites et elle t'oblige à jouer avec tes petits copains en parfaite synchro, ça veut pas dire que je ne lui reconnais pas des défauts, c'est simplement une question de principe. Le L85 ça fait 8 mois qu'il est complètement cassé ils ne l'ont pourtant pas retiré, c'est juste comme d'habitude une décision débile parmi tant d'autres.


Je savais que tu avais des gouts de chiotte !

----------


## Bathory

Ah, si vous aussi vous avez le droit 3 fois sur 4 à une team +/- lvl 70 en moyenne (je suis 11x) et en face c'est du 150+... (ça veut pas forcément dire défaite mais je comprends pas comment c'est possible)

----------


## Redlight

> Non mais Club House en ranked, c'est tout sauf de l'equilibrage. L'argument de l'equilibrage ne tient plus.
> 
> Y a des tas de maps équilibré dans le tas. Hereford en fait parti aussi, Yacht aussi (ok, sauf salle des cartes et archives au top)..
> 
> Sauf qu'à la place, on met Parc d'Attractions en ranked et qui venait juste d'être release en mode «Ok, personne connait la map mais c'est pas grave, on l'a met quand même =)». Compétitif hein !


Ah ah Bishop qui s'est levé du pied gauche  ::XD:: .
Pour ton information les nouvelles map lorsqu'ils ont décidé de créer un map pool spécifique était jouable uniquement en casual et c'est la communauté qui a réclamé corps et âme pour les avoir en ranked. (reddit + streamer).
Et contrairement à ce que tu avances Favelas n'a jamais été apprécié par la plupart de la communauté, elle est en grande partie détesté. La décision d'un map pool spécifique a été très largement salué par la communauté. Quand a ton argument du map pool figé. Bah c'est faux car comme depuis le début tu as une carte ajoutée à chaque saison. La map pool était tout autant figé il y a 1 an. Il est juste réduit.

Et la plupart des pro s'accorde à dire qu'Hereford n'est pas équilibré (perso elle ne me dérange pas, même si sortie du sous-sol c'est compliqué à défendre). Concernant Yatch j'ai fini par l'apprécié mais il faut reconnaitre que l'aire de jeu est trop limité et tu te retrouve à jouer sans arrêt les même zones dessus.

Je vais te retourner ton argument. Ce n'est pas parce que tu aimes Favelas que tout les autres doivent se la taper. Favelas tu as 1 point défendable. Elle avait le pire pourcentage de victoire attaque/défense de tout le jeu selon les données d'ubi. Ton argument est pas valable pour le coup  ::XD:: 

@Wedgge : tu travail plus sereinement quand tu n'as pas une grande partie de la communauté entrain de te jeter des cailloux parce que ta map est mal branlée. Ils sont entrain de les retravailler et les remettront tranquillement quand ils seront prêt. Aucune pression car les maps ne sont plus jouable donc tu n'es as pressé par le temps et tu n'as pas une horde de fan qui te demande sans arrêt "Quand est ce que vous sortez la nouvelle version, j'en ai marre de jouer l'actuelle". Le soucis du L85 c'est que c'est le seule AR pour Sledge et ils ont identifié que le problème était globale. Ils ne vont pas retirer toutes les armes du jeux si ?

@Frypo : une idée commence à germée, mettre le ranked actuelle en casu et les règles ESL pour le nouveau ranked. Grosse différence en terme d'UI (les points de s'affiche pas, pas de killcam etc...). Perso le casual de 4min c'est devenu un tannée d'attendre que le mec descende de sont toit au bout de 3min30 et la sélection d'objectif permettrait de tester des trucs plus facilement en casu.

edit : je pose les preuves de ce que j'avance : https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19oK.../viewanalytics (4k votes sur les cartes)

Donc Favelas fait bien de rester là ou elle est.

----------


## Captain Igloo

> Retirer complètement des cartes du jeu, quel que soit le prétexte, équilibrage, rejet de la communauté ou que sais-je d'autre c'est en soi une aberration. Dans le cas de Favelas c'est une de mes maps favorites et elle t'oblige à jouer avec tes petits copains en parfaite synchro, ça veut pas dire que je ne lui reconnais pas des défauts, c'est simplement une question de principe. Le L85 ça fait 8 mois qu'il est complètement cassé ils ne l'ont pourtant pas retiré, c'est juste comme d'habitude une décision débile parmi tant d'autres.


Tiens d'ailleurs (désolé j'arrive au milieu de la bataille), ils ont jamais envisagé un système de vote pour la prochaine map, au moins en casu ? Ca leur permettrait aussi d'avoir un retour sur la popularité des nouvelles maps.

Captain, noob casu à l'aim foireux et piètre stratège.

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> Captain, noob casu à l'aim foireux et piètre stratège.


Copain!  ::lol::  ::lol:: 

Si vous voyez un mec arriver dans votre dos, vous louper au pompe et se faire flinguer comme une merde et bien c'est moi.... :haha:   :haha:

----------


## ElviejoDragon

> Leur système de matchmaking est scandaleux. Comment peut-il foutre en relation une team de noob avec plusieurs pickups contre une premade où chaque membre à 2 à 3 fois le lvl de ceux d'en face ?


Ouais le casu j'ai jamais trop compris. 
Surtout au début quand j'apprenais le jeu, je me retrouvais contre des lvl 100+ sans avoir le temps de dire ouf.
Pour le coup ça m'a poussé à jouer en ranked en team parce qu'au moins tu étais sûr d'avoir à peu près ton niveau en face, alors qu'en casu ce n'est absolument pas le cas. 

Enfin au moins le matchmaking est rapide...

----------


## Lancelot du lag

Le pire étant de tomber sur des parties en cours parce que la moitié de la team à rage quit.... ::ninja::  ::ninja:: 

A te dégoûter du jeu des fois.... :ouaiouai:  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Redlight

> Ouais le casu j'ai jamais trop compris. 
> Surtout au début quand j'apprenais le jeu, je me retrouvais contre des lvl 100+ sans avoir le temps de dire ouf.
> Pour le coup ça m'a poussé à jouer en ranked en team parce qu'au moins tu étais sûr d'avoir à peu près ton niveau en face, alors qu'en casu ce n'est absolument pas le cas. 
> 
> Enfin au moins le matchmaking est rapide...


Il devrait mettre en place un matchmaking séparé pour les joueurs en dessous d'un certain level (20 ou 30) comme ça ils tombent qu'entre eux au début. Mais il faudra forcément faire le grand saut à un moment. Et j'aime bien le faite de mélanger les joueurs ça permet au moins expérimenté d'apprendre plus vite. Mais effectivement le classé permet de s’assurer des parties équilibrés, normalement...

----------


## Wedgge

Même à haut niveau il y a un gap de toute façon, la différence de niveau entre le plat 3/2 et les deux derniers paliers est très sensible.

----------


## ElviejoDragon

Oui mais ça me choque moins, à haut niveau tu es plus en mode serious business. 
Là desfois c'est juste pas possible de jouer en mode pépère parce qu'il y a des mecs en face qui se détendent entre deux rounds de platine II. 
Ils ont le droit de jouer aussi hein mais ce serait bien qu'en casu il y ait un semblant d'équilibrage.

----------


## Kaelis

J'avais pas joué depuis la fin de Velvet Shell, j'ai relancé hier soir pour voir et pour me faire plaiz'. En vrac :

- Toujours aussi excitant et intéressant, c'est un grand jeu multi malgré toutes les tares.
- J'ai bien gagné une dizaine d'images par secondes depuis le mois d'avril (de 60-70 à 70-85 à la grosse).
- Les menus sont toujours aussi laborieux, pourtant il me semblait que ça devait être amélioré durant l'année. J'ai six opérateurs en retard, je vous laisse imaginer la migraine dans les menus pour l'arsenal et les accessoires. Toujours pas d'écran unique par opérateur avec des menus déroulants pour choisir son matos jusqu'aux accessoires, toujours trois clics pour acheter un truc, toujours l'interface qui change à chaque choix...
- Des soucis de connexion réguliers, au moins deux fois par partie j'ai eu des retours en arrière d'une bonne seconde. Et je rejoins encore des parties "mortes", avec un fond, pas de jeu, et tout le monde qui se connecte et déconnecte... je dois Alt+F4 pour sortir de là et c'est un problème que j'avais au début de l'année (voire l'année dernière).
- J'ai pas eu à me plaindre des hitboxes, j'ai l'impression que ça touche bien. J'ai peut-être tort mais ça paraît moins hasardeux qu'il y a 8 mois.
- Le menu des défis sur Uplay est moins clair qu'avant.
- La boutique est un pur merdier, ça se passe de commentaire. Heureusement que c'est pas obligatoire.
- Le matchmaking a l'air de considérer tout joueur qui n'a pas encore joué la saison comme un débutant. Je me suis donc retrouvé uniquement avec des joueurs en dessous du niveau 20. Même en étant complétement rouillé et en jouant n'importe comment, c'était du sens unique avec les pauvres débutants qui s'excusent tous d'être mauvais dans le chat. Absurde, à des années lumières d'Overwatch sur ce point.

Bref, ça me frustre. Le jeu est génial mais toujours criblé de défauts qui me foutent mon plaisir en l'air malgré l'année 2 chamboulée pour régler les problèmes. Je reste convaincu que les développeurs n'arrivent pas à faire le nécessaire.

----------


## Redlight

Concernant le hitreg dernièrement j'ai du foutre 3 balles à un doc que j'avais mis à terre avec le pistolet de Zofia. Comme d'hab en début de saison je le trouve mauvais perso. Et oui les menu c'est un cata. Mention spéciale au menu "Highlight" de la boutique qui n'est pas mis à jour depuis 8 mois....

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> - Des soucis de connexion réguliers, au moins deux fois par partie j'ai eu des retours en arrière d'une bonne seconde. Et je rejoins encore des parties "mortes", avec un fond, pas de jeu, et tout le monde qui se connecte et déconnecte... je dois Alt+F4 pour sortir de là et c'est un problème que j'avais au début de l'année (voire l'année dernière).


Je me demandais justement si ça venait de ma connexion....

----------


## Akit0

> @Frypo : une idée commence à germée, mettre le ranked actuelle en casu et les règles ESL pour le nouveau ranked. Grosse différence en terme d'UI (les points de s'affiche pas, pas de killcam etc...). Perso le casual de 4min c'est devenu un tannée d'attendre que le mec descende de sont toit au bout de 3min30 et la sélection d'objectif permettrait de tester des trucs plus facilement en casu.



J'aime beaucoup l'idée, même pour moi qui suis un nouveau joueur je trouve particulièrement nul qu'en casual on ne puisse pas choisir les spawns pour bosser correctement ses placements, et ses stats.
Même chose pour le timing.. C'est une aberration qu'il soit diffèrent entre le casual et le ranked.
Non seulement en casu on perd un temps fou avec des mecs qui jouent leur vie à 1VS5 planqué sur leur toit. Mais en plus on se retrouve en ranked avec de nouveaux joueurs qui ont pris de mauvaises habitudes et qui prennent beaucoup trop de temps à attaquer le point.

Sinon je commence à avoir un niveau "correct" pour un débutant (haut argent, bas or). Mais je suis encore très irrégulier en fonction des maps.
J'ai beaucoup de mal avec la maison hantée par exemple.

Je trouve qu'il a un gap énorme entre les joueurs qui sont haut or bas platine et ceux un peu en dessous.

Je prend beaucoup de plaisir sur le jeu, il ne manque pas grand chose pour le rendre encore meilleur.

- Refonte du mode casu (choix des spaws, timer identique au ranked actuel, refonte du matchmaking)
- Rajout d'un mode "élite" en PVE histoire d'entrainer  son AIM correctement, car même le mode réaliste est très limité (et aussi la possibilité d'enlevé le C4 et les barbelés pour gagner du temps et ce focus sur l'AIM)
- Refonte du système de match de classement en début de saison en ranked. Pk ne pas tenir compte de l'ancien classement ? Car bon jouer contre des platines ou des diamants pendant ses matchs de classement quand on est argent ou même or c'est pas super fun .....
- Petit up des serveurs ? Certains weekend je trouve qu'ils peinent un peu sous l'affluence des joueurs

----------


## Kaelis

> Je me demandais justement si ça venait de ma connexion....


Quand ça m'arrive j'ai la petite icône jaune en haut à droite de l'écran. J'avais pas ce problème avant, et je n'ai pas ce problème sur mes autres jeux multis. Je mets ça volontiers sur le dos du jeu.

----------


## Frypolar

> J'avais pas joué depuis la fin de Velvet Shell, j'ai relancé hier soir pour voir et pour me faire plaiz'. En vrac :
> 
> - Toujours aussi excitant et intéressant, c'est un grand jeu multi malgré toutes les tares.
> - J'ai bien gagné une dizaine d'images par secondes depuis le mois d'avril (de 60-70 à 70-85 à la grosse).
> - Les menus sont toujours aussi laborieux, pourtant il me semblait que ça devait être amélioré durant l'année. J'ai six opérateurs en retard, je vous laisse imaginer la migraine dans les menus pour l'arsenal et les accessoires. Toujours pas d'écran unique par opérateur avec des menus déroulants pour choisir son matos jusqu'aux accessoires, toujours trois clics pour acheter un truc, toujours l'interface qui change à chaque choix...
> - Des soucis de connexion réguliers, au moins deux fois par partie j'ai eu des retours en arrière d'une bonne seconde. Et je rejoins encore des parties "mortes", avec un fond, pas de jeu, et tout le monde qui se connecte et déconnecte... je dois Alt+F4 pour sortir de là et c'est un problème que j'avais au début de l'année (voire l'année dernière).
> - J'ai pas eu à me plaindre des hitboxes, j'ai l'impression que ça touche bien. J'ai peut-être tort mais ça paraît moins hasardeux qu'il y a 8 mois.
> - Le menu des défis sur Uplay est moins clair qu'avant.
> - La boutique est un pur merdier, ça se passe de commentaire. Heureusement que c'est pas obligatoire.
> ...


Les menus viennent encore un peu de changer. Ça doit faire 3 ou 4 fois et c’est toujours pourri. Hier j’ai parcouru la liste des pendentifs, c’est une blague. Uplay c’est une autre équipe et l’interface a changé récemment mais effectivement c’est tout naze aussi. Le ranked c’est une blague. À chaque saison, tout est remis à zéro, le jeu ne tient pas compte de tes résultats précédents. Un groupe de 5 nouveau peut très bien se retrouver face à la team PENTA ou ENCE en début de saison. C’est tellement con, je comprends pas comment ils en sont arrivés là et continuent à ne pas changer ce système.

Comme tu dis c’est un grand jeu multi mais quand tu vois certains trucs c’est vraiment la honte pour un des plus gros développeurs au monde.

----------


## ElviejoDragon

Le seul point positif du nouveau menu challenges c'est qu'on peut les activer tous en même temps au lieu d'être limité à 4. 
Le reste c'est toujours aussi bof.

----------


## Frypolar

> - Refonte du mode casu (choix des spaws, timer identique au ranked actuel, refonte du matchmaking)


Les spawns aléatoires, pourquoi pas en casu. Le problème c’est surtout que tu choisis tes opérateurs à l’aveugle. Ça fait deux ans que les joueurs râlent là-dessus. Et même en ranked, on devrait choisir le point à défendre *avant* les opérateurs.




> - Rajout d'un mode "élite" en PVE histoire d'entrainer  son AIM correctement, car même le mode réaliste est très limité (et aussi la possibilité d'enlevé le C4 et les barbelés pour gagner du temps et ce focus sur l'AIM)


Alors un truc avec des bots complètement pétés ce serait nul. Par contre un mode où tu dois forcément mettre des tirs dans la tête pour tuer ce serait pas mal.

----------


## Kaelis

Pour le menu pour choisir son matos, voilà ce que j'aimerais voir (c'est bientôt Noël j'en profite).



C'est ce qu'on a sur Insurgency après avoir choisi son perso. Un seul écran, toutes les options à la volée, pensé pour la souris de nos beaux PC.

Dans le genre, même si c'est moins complet, j'ai pas eu à me plaindre du menu de Rising Storm 2 cette année (encore une fois, un écran, des menus déroulants pour les armes et variantes).



- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Le seul point positif du nouveau menu challenges c'est qu'on peut les activer tous en même temps au lieu d'être limité à 4. 
> Le reste c'est toujours aussi bof.


Bah là tu me mets le doute. Hier soir je ne voyais pas d'indication sur le nombre de défis maximum en simultané. Du coup je suis dit que je pouvais tout prendre, mais je crois qu'en choisissant au delà de 5 (4 + celui de l'anniversaire) ça m'en enlevait un.

Et le fait que j'étais pas sûr prouve bien que c'est mal fichu*. Avant on voyait clairement des "slots" avec les défis choisis qui allaient s'y mettre.
_
*ou que je suis con comme une brique_

----------


## Redlight

Ils doivent penser console ET pc pour l'interface. Insurgency par sur que ça soit bien avec un pad.

----------


## Frypolar

> Ils doivent penser console ET pc pour l'interface. Insurgency par sur que ça soit bien avec un pad.


Non mais l’interface actuelle, même au pad ça doit être super relou. C’est comme celle de Skyrim. Elle est pas naze sur PC car pensée pour les consoles. Elle est naze tout court, pour tout le monde.

----------


## Kaelis

> Ils doivent penser console ET pc pour l'interface. Insurgency par sur que ça soit bien avec un pad.


C'est leur problème. Qu'ils en fassent deux, Larian l'a fait brillament pour ses CRPG. Et à la manette ça doit être bien naze aussi franchement.

Insurgency va sortir sur consoles d'ailleurs.

----------


## Wedgge

> Pour le menu pour choisir son matos, voilà ce que j'aimerais voir (c'est bientôt Noël j'en profite).
> 
> https://steamuserimages-a.akamaihd.n...E3EC077C1E76A/
> 
> C'est ce qu'on a sur Insurgency après avoir choisi son perso. Un seul écran, toutes les options à la volée, pensé pour la souris de nos beaux PC.
> 
> Dans le genre, même si c'est moins complet, j'ai pas eu à me plaindre du menu de Rising Storm 2 cette année (encore une fois, un écran, des menus déroulants pour les armes et variantes).
> 
> http://i11d.3djuegos.com/juegos/1217...am-3744960.jpg
> ...


Escape From Tarkov est fait pour toi mon ami. 





Pour les défis tu peux tous les activer simultanément désormais.




> Comme tu dis c’est un grand jeu multi mais quand tu vois certains trucs c’est vraiment la honte pour un des plus gros développeurs au monde.


Cet homme dit vrai.

----------


## Kaelis

> Pour les défis tu peux tous les activer simultanément désormais.


Merci. Comme je suis con, question conne : pourquoi devoir les activer  ::ninja::

----------


## Akit0

> Les spawns aléatoires, pourquoi pas en casu. Le problème c’est surtout que tu choisis tes opérateurs à l’aveugle. Ça fait deux ans que les joueurs râlent là-dessus. Et même en ranked, on devrait choisir le point à défendre *avant* les opérateurs.


Oui je suis d'accord c'est un peu étrange de choisir son OP sans savoir quel point on va défendre ....
Il reste néanmoins important de pouvoir choisir son spawn si tu veux travailler une stratégie en particulier avec tes potes.




> Alors un truc avec des bots complètement pétés ce serait nul. Par contre un mode où tu dois forcément mettre des tirs dans la tête pour tuer ce serait pas mal.


En faite en mode réaliste c'est plus le nombre d’ennemi que je trouve insuffisant plutôt que leur AIM. Surtout lorsque l'on joue à 5.
Mais effectivement pouvoir personnaliser la difficulté serait intéressant, par exemple seul les headshot sont pris en compte, ou activer/désactiver les C4 et les barbelés, etc




> Comme tu dis c’est un grand jeu multi mais quand tu vois certains trucs c’est vraiment la honte pour un des plus gros développeurs au monde.


Cette phrase simple résume finalement très bien mon sentiment sur le jeu.




> Merci. Comme je suis con, question conne : pourquoi devoir les activer


Toi tu poses trop de question tu vas avoir des problèmes !  ::P:

----------


## n0ra

> edit : je pose les preuves de ce que j'avance : https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19oK.../viewanalytics (4k votes sur les cartes)
> 
> Donc Favelas fait bien de rester là ou elle est.


4k sur 25 millions ça représente rien du tout  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Kaelis

Un point positif que j'ai oublié : le ping (affiché en tout cas) est maintenant bas et digne de ce nom. Il me semble que j'étais pas si loin des 100 en début d'année (autour de 70-80 en permanence ?).

----------


## Redlight

> Un point positif que j'ai oublié : le ping (affiché en tout cas) est maintenant bas et digne de ce nom. Il me semble que j'étais pas si loin des 100 en début d'année (autour de 70-80 en permanence ?).


Placebo, ils ont juste retiré le temps de calcul de leur serveur. Rien a changé de ce côté.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> 4k sur 25 millions ça représente rien du tout .


C'est toujours plus que Bishop sur 25 millions  ::ninja::

----------


## ElviejoDragon

> Merci. Comme je suis con, question conne : pourquoi devoir les activer


Effectivement maintenant qu'il n'y a plus de limite ils devraient exister par défaut comme les défis in-game. 
ça avait du sens de les activer quand ils étaient limités, mais plus maintenant

----------


## Kaelis

> Placebo, ils ont juste retiré le temps de calcul de leur serveur. Rien a changé de ce côté.


Bon c'est ce que j'avais cru lire sur le forum durant l'année  :tired: 

Je voulais pas cracher gratos dans la soupe mais bon  ::ninja::

----------


## Shylar

Patch note d'aujourd'hui





> Patch 4.1 will be deployed on either Wednesday, December 13th or Thursday, December 14th. We do not have a final date just yet, so keep an eye out here and our other channels for that timing when we have it. Deployment times will vary by platform.
> 
> The primary focus of this patch was to correct major issues discovered late in the TTS cycle, or during the first few days of Operation White Noise. Fortunately, due to your contributions and diligence with bug reporting during the TTS, the list of fixes for this patch is fairly small.
> 
> Additionally, we are continuing our investigation of the FPS dropping issues that some players are experiencing on PC. This is a high priority for us, and we will continue to work on tracking down the root cause.
> 
> 60hz Servers are coming to all platforms!
> 
> Following our testing of the 60hz servers towards the end of the White Noise TTS, we were able to confirm that it is now stable enough to deploy live on all platforms with 4.1. We are excited to fulfill this promise made during Operation Health, and look forward to your feedback.
> ...


60Hz placebo ou pas?  ::ninja::

----------


## mcgrill

> Escape From Tarkov est fait pour toi mon ami. 
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/12/14/36b...e8963a6d2a.png
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/12/14/a86...512d118346.png
> 
> Pour les défis tu peux tous les activer simultanément désormais.
> 
> 
> ...


GUNNNNNNNNNPOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORNNNNNNNNNNNNN
 :Bave:  :Bave:  :Bave:  :Bave:  :Bave:  :Bave:  :Bave:  :Bave:  :Bave:  :Bave:

----------


## Frypolar

> Patch note d'aujourd'hui
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 60Hz placebo ou pas?


Ben vu qu’on est à 54Hz ou un truc du genre, ça devrait pas changer grand chose.

----------


## Raoul Wolfoni

Pour ceuss qui s'interrogeaient KS est parti (temporairement ?) chez les Mysterious Monkey.

----------


## JazzMano

https://streamable.com/rx0q4



0-3 puis 3-3 puis 5-3... Trop de pression ce genre de partie du coup on en a fait que deux.

Ils n'étaient pas contents en revanche :

----------


## MrBishop

Jazz, le manouche des temps modernes bwahahaha

bizarrement il a pas filmer mon clutch avec Twitch cet escroc

----------


## n0ra

La fin du dropshot ?





Alors à prendre avec des pincettes et on peut se dire que c'est du fake mais Alexandre Remy qui "like" je me dis qu'on en est pas loin.

----------


## Hhaine

> 0-3 puis 3-3 puis 5-3... Trop de pression ce genre de partie du coup on en a fait que deux.


Il est cardiaque le jazz : a chaque 5-3 il perd 2 ans d esperance de vie :D

----------


## Kaelis

> https://tof.cx/images/2017/12/16/0bd...2a3e37059e.png
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/12/16/22d...456a7f06b0.png
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/12/16/767...cff7a5ce56.png
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/12/16/ea2...983a90f838.png


:mdr:

----------


## Frypolar

> https://streamable.com/rx0q4
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/12/16/cd0...4391316.md.png
> 
> 0-3 puis 3-3 puis 5-3... Trop de pression ce genre de partie du coup on en a fait que deux.
> 
> Ils n'étaient pas contents en revanche : 
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/12/16/0bd...2a3e37059e.png
> ...


Voilà, c’est pour ça qu’il ne faut pas virer les mecs qui ragent. C’est trop marrant  :Mellow2:

----------


## Erkin_

> Ouais le casu j'ai jamais trop compris. 
> Surtout au début quand j'apprenais le jeu, je me retrouvais contre des lvl 100+ sans avoir le temps de dire ouf.
> Pour le coup ça m'a poussé à jouer en ranked en team parce qu'au moins tu étais sûr d'avoir à peu près ton niveau en face, alors qu'en casu ce n'est absolument pas le cas. 
> 
> Enfin au moins le matchmaking est rapide...


Je parlais du matchmaking en ranked.

----------


## Frypolar

> Je parlais du matchmaking en ranked.


Ben en ranked le jeu ne tient pas compte du niveau d’expérience, seulement du classement actuel. À chaque raison il remet à zéro le classement sans tenir compte des saisons précédentes. Donc c’est de la merde. En plus, la quantité de points gagnés ou perdus après un match ne dépend pas du niveau de tes adversaires et des tes coéquipiers. La quantité de points dépend du nombre de parties jouées pendant la saison. C’est d’une connerie assez phénoménale.

----------


## MrBishop

> Voilà, c’est pour ça qu’il ne faut pas virer les mecs qui ragent. C’est trop marrant


Si tu associes de bons calls / un bon droning + le aim de Jazz, c'est vrai que ça peut faire un combo détonnant et si t'es en face, ça peut te paraître archi louche ce qu'il te met.

Mais je pense que je vais repasser progressivement sur Twitch pour droner silencieusement et parce qu'elle est hyper polyvalente (le main de Jarvis  :Bave:  ), c'était mon main avec Thermite et je suis repasser chez Buck mais j'y arrive plus depuis que j'ai changer ma sensi.

----------


## PaulPoy

> Ben en ranked le jeu ne tient pas compte du niveau d’expérience, seulement du classement actuel. À chaque raison il remet à zéro le classement sans tenir compte des saisons précédentes. Donc c’est de la merde. En plus, la quantité de points gagnés ou perdus après un match ne dépend pas du niveau de tes adversaires et des tes coéquipiers. La quantité de points dépend du nombre de parties jouées pendant la saison. C’est d’une connerie assez phénoménale.


Zont même pas pris la peine de mettre une pauvre formule ELO ?  :WTF:

----------


## Styxounet

> Il est cardiaque le jazz : a chaque 5-3 il perd 2 ans d esperance de vie :D


Ouai enfin t avais pas l'air content de mourir non plus  :;):

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Zont même pas pris la peine de mettre une pauvre formule ELO ?


Si si, ça prends en compte les Elo de l’équipe en face ainsi que les Elo de ton équipe et le tien, avec en plus ton nombre de parties déjà jouées, ton rank "théorique" et surement d'autres chose. Le seul truc que ça ne prends pas, c'est ton score de la partie, peu importe que tu sois dernier ou premier de ta team. Faudrait que je retrouve le post ubi parlant de ça.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Des easters eggs/leaks concernant l’opération outbreak :

https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co..._2_megathread/

----------


## n0ra

Attention à la prochaine vague de ban concernant les comportements toxiques  :;):

----------


## n0ra

Du merchandising avec des trucs très sympas comme aussi des trucs très très laids https://www.redbubble.com/fr/shop/rainbow+six?page=1

----------


## MrBishop

Stylé !

Aller au taf avec la photo de Pulse sur mon sac  :Bave: 
Wallbang les clients relous  :Vibre:

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Du merchandising avec des trucs très sympas comme aussi des trucs très très laids https://www.redbubble.com/fr/shop/rainbow+six?page=1


https://www.redbubble.com/fr/people/...loc-bloc?p=mug

----------


## n0ra

> https://www.redbubble.com/fr/people/...loc-bloc?p=mug


C'est entre très sympa et très très laid !

----------


## n0ra

Thread intéressant sur la création de Lésion https://twitter.com/fromL/status/942204747678932993

----------


## Redlight

> La fin du dropshot ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alors à prendre avec des pincettes et on peut se dire que c'est du fake mais Alexandre Remy qui "like" je me dis qu'on en est pas loin.


Déjà passer et confirmé sur Reddit qu'ils pensaient à la fin du dropshot

----------


## Shep1

> Thread intéressant sur la création de Lésion https://twitter.com/fromL/status/942204747678932993


Super thread ! Merci beaucoup.

----------


## MrBishop

> Déjà passer et confirmé sur Reddit qu'ils pensaient à la fin du dropshot


NON  :Emo: 
Je m'en sers tellement souvent..

----------


## Kaelis

Impossible de se connecter, est-ce qu'il y a une maintenance que j'aurais oublié ?

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Impossible de se connecter, est-ce qu'il y a une maintenance que j'aurais oublié ?


Pareil ici, chouette.

----------


## Kaelis

C'est normal que le chat de Uplay ne marche pas ?

Je voulais juste répondre à Shep que j'allais me barrer à la fin de ma partie (merci pour l'invit) mais je n'ai pas réussi.

----------


## JazzMano

yo, le 19/12 (mardi) on se fait un 5vs5 à partir de 20h30-21h. Pas besoin de noter les dispos, premier arrivé premier servi. Les autres en spectateurs et ont fait tourner à la manche suivante. On fera surtout (mais pas que) la nouvelle map.

----------


## n0ra

Merci génial super sympa pour l'initiative  :Cigare:

----------


## Styxounet

> yo, le 19/12 (mardi) on se fait un 5vs5 à partir de 20h30-21h. Pas besoin de noter les dispos, premier arrivé premier servi. Les autres en spectateurs et ont fait tourner à la manche suivante. On fera surtout (mais pas que) la nouvelle map.


On peut venir si on a pas joué depuis 2 mois et qu'on risque de devoir leave à tout instant?  ::ninja::

----------


## JazzMano

Oui tout le monde est le bienvenu, c'est soirée détente.

----------


## Ouro

Il y a beaucoup de joueurs actifs encore ? J'hésite à me le prendre.

----------


## ElviejoDragon

Oui c'est un jeu qui a été et est toujours très suivi, le nombre de joueurs a même augmenté récemment. 
Pour une fois y a pas trop à se plaindre. 
Ne prends pas la Starter Edition.

----------


## Ouro

Complete Edition pour 45€ C'est honnête ?

----------


## Shep1

> Complete Edition pour 45€ C'est honnête ?


Coucou toi.
Ça dépends de ton budget, mais prendre une édition standard pour voir si tu aimes et ensuite acheter le season pass, voir même les pack opérateurs des années d'avant, est peut-être plus malin. Le jeu est brutal pour ceux qui connaissent pas au départ...

----------


## Frypolar

> Il y a beaucoup de joueurs actifs encore ? J'hésite à me le prendre.


Le jeu a fait un pic à 100k joueurs sur Steam et c’est un jeu Uplay de base. Comme déjà dit, ne prends surtout pas la Starter Edition. Je dirai comme Shep, prend l’édition standard, si t’accroches tu pourras prendre le season pass.

----------


## Ouro

Je note tout ça, merci !

Bon 35€ La complete edition avec les 20% sur le ubi stor, je vais partir sur ça. Je pense pas avoir un meilleur prix même avec les DLC à coté et le jeu me fait vraiment de l'oeil depuis un moment.

----------


## Paradox

> Déjà passer et confirmé sur Reddit qu'ils pensaient à la fin du dropshot


Ils veulent y mettre fin comment exactement dans les faits ?

----------


## Redlight

> Ils veulent y mettre fin comment exactement dans les faits ?


Aucune piste donnée, juste confirmé qu'ils y pensaient sérieusement.

----------


## Shep1

> Aucune piste donnée, juste confirmé qu'ils y pensaient sérieusement.


Bah avec la vidéo twitter ça a l'air de t'empêcher de mettre en joue l'arme pendant que tu t'allonges non ?

----------


## Redlight

> Bah avec la vidéo twitter ça a l'air de t'empêcher de mettre en joue l'arme pendant que tu t'allonges non ?


Pas sur que ça soit officiel et non pas un fake cette vidéo. La seule info officielle que l'on a c'est ça : 
https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...inbow/dqqyrbd/

----------


## Paradox

> Aucune piste donnée, juste confirmé qu'ils y pensaient sérieusement.


OK, merci.

On attends plus d'infos alors...  ::sad::

----------


## Thom Reznor

sympa le 5v5 je passerai vers 22h30, à voir s'il reste de la place

----------


## JazzMano

Let's go !

----------


## Wedgge

4-1 et 3-4, sur Favelas et la dernière map respectivement, va vraiment falloir la travailler celle-ci, pour ma part je m'y perd trop souvent en attaque. Le principal problème que l'on a ces derniers temps c'est la gestion du timer, entre la taille des map, la méconnaissance de ces dernières et les opérateurs qui foutent un piège au mètre ça devient vraiment compliqué. Il y a un déséquilibre à ce niveau là en rank/custom concernant les deux dernières cartes, le format 3 minutes à vraiment besoin d'être revu.

----------


## n0ra

C'était sympa mais malheureusement trop court  ::): .

A refaire sans hésitation.

----------


## Fakir Bleu

Le nouveau titre du thread m'a ouvert les yeux sur la vie, l'univers et le reste. :;):

----------


## Wedgge

C'est Jazz il est bizarre ces temps ci, il déserte Jäger, oublit de spawnkill, il communique, et bien pire encore il fait des compliments à Shep... c'est plus le même quoi.

----------


## MAIVLY

> Le nouveau titre du thread m'a ouvert les yeux sur la vie, l'univers et le reste.


Tout ça pour faire plaisir à shep  ::P:

----------


## MrBishop

Du monde pour game, là maintenant ? Plat 3 minimum, on ranked tryhard jusqu'au Diamant. thx.



nan jdeconne, ze veu juste zouer ._.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Nouveaux Bundles "originaux" :

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Ah ! Ils sont trop stylés  ::wub::

----------


## Kaelis

Je sais que ça date pas d'hier mais ça dépasse ma limite  :Gerbe:

----------


## Frypolar

Ouais un peu pareil, ça risque aussi de devenir difficile de les distinguer en jeu  ::|:

----------


## Krogort

Ca fait un peu trop TF2 à mon goût...

----------


## n0ra

J'adore ses créations à ce mec

----------


## Wedgge

> Nouveaux Bundles "originaux" :
> 
> http://tof.cx/images/2017/12/21/7b60...764136d90c.jpg


WTF C4EST QUOI CETTE MERDE §§§§§§

Ils nous cassent les couilles à vouloir faire du sous Overwatch.

----------


## Corbeau Bleu

> Nouveaux Bundles "originaux" :
> 
> http://tof.cx/images/2017/12/21/7b60...764136d90c.jpg


J'espère qu'il y aura une hitbox pour le chapeau à haut-de-forme, histoire d'HS Blackbeard derrière son bouclier  ::ninja::

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Nouveaux Bundles "originaux" :
> 
> http://tof.cx/images/2017/12/21/7b60...764136d90c.jpg


C'est dingue mais je trouve vraiment que les gens qui s'occupent de ça ont une culture du mauvais goût assez folle.

C'est simple, y a pas un seul skin (genre les premium là) que je trouve bien dans le jeu hormis ceux de base.

----------


## Corbeau Bleu

En parlant de Skin, celle de l'arme qu'on voit en illustration du saison pass Y3 sera dispo ?



J'espère que oui  :Emo:

----------


## Haelnak

> WTF C4EST QUOI CETTE MERDE §§§§§§
> 
> Ils nous cassent les couilles à vouloir faire du sous Overwatch.


C'est beaucoup plus typé Team Fortress 2 qu'Overwatch pour le coup.
Mais ça reste naze, oui.

----------


## Bathory

Bon je suis un ancien de TF2 donc ça me fait sourire mais ouais à part un (Tatcher) les autres sont un peu pas au bon endroit.

----------


## Ouro

Bon pour le moment j'aime bien le jeu, rien à redire, mais bordel ce nombre de ragequit, j'ai jamais vu ça ! Je viens de finir une game en 3vs2 , c'est toujours comme ça ?

----------


## hixe33

> Bon pour le moment j'aime bien le jeu, rien à redire, mais bordel ce nombre de ragequit, j'ai jamais vu ça ! Je viens de finir une game en 3vs2 , c'est toujours comme ça ?


J'ai repris le jeu à la dernière saison, et ouais j'ai l'impression d'en voir beaucoup plus que dans mon souvenir.
Ça et du coup les parties rejointes dans leur dernier round.  ::|:

----------


## Redlight

Dégueu les nouveau skins.

J'ai quasiment pas jouer depuis la nouvelle saison. Pour le moment je suis pas des masses motivé.

----------


## Kaelis

> Bon pour le moment j'aime bien le jeu, rien à redire, mais bordel ce nombre de ragequit, j'ai jamais vu ça ! Je viens de finir une game en 3vs2 , c'est toujours comme ça ?


C'est pareil pour moi qui vient de reprendre. J'arrive dans énormément de parties déjà entamées (mais c'est déjà le cas au début de l'année).

Je continue de jouer tout seul le temps que le matchmaking me replace à un niveau qui me convient (et que je me dérouille, j'ai un niveau lamentable je me fais de la peine).

----------


## Wedgge

> Bon pour le moment j'aime bien le jeu, rien à redire, mais bordel ce nombre de ragequit, j'ai jamais vu ça ! Je viens de finir une game en 3vs2 , c'est toujours comme ça ?


Depuis le one step matchmaking c'est quasiment impossible d'affronter les mêmes joueurs durant toute la durée d'une partie en casu. Dès que le type crève il leave, et Ubi s'en branle complet. C'est une des raisons pour lesquelles la plupart des canards ne jouent plus qu'en rank.




> Dégueu les nouveau skins.
> 
> J'ai quasiment pas jouer depuis la nouvelle saison. Pour le moment je suis pas des masses motivé.


De même, je m'éclate bien plus sur *EFT*, et puis le netcode Russe est propre. Sinon jouer avec des canards c'est le meilleur moyen de progresser ou de retrouver son niveau rapidement.

----------


## Paradox

> Bon pour le moment j'aime bien le jeu, rien à redire, mais bordel ce nombre de ragequit, j'ai jamais vu ça ! Je viens de finir une game en 3vs2 , c'est toujours comme ça ?


Je m'y remets et je n'y pas trop joue encore (~15h), mais non pas trop vu de ragequit. Par contre, des votes ban parce qu'un type est de mauvais poil, ca oui.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> De même, je m'éclate bien plus sur *EFT*, et puis le netcode Russe est propre. Sinon jouer avec des canards c'est le meilleur moyen de progresser ou de retrouver son niveau rapidement.


Escape from Tarkov ?

----------


## Redlight

Perso je joue à PoE et je vais aller faire un tour sur la 1.0 de PUBG.

----------


## Wedgge

> Je m'y remets et je n'y pas trop joue encore (~15h), mais non pas trop vu de ragequit. Par contre, des votes ban parce qu'un type est de mauvais poil, ca oui.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Escape from Tarkov ?


Oui. 

Il y a encore beaucoup de monde sur R6, ce serait sympa de s'organiser une v5 hebdo entre canards, ça fait bosser les map et tous les niveau sont mélangés, c'est une bonne expérience à chaque fois.

----------


## Paradox

> Oui. 
> 
> Il y a encore beaucoup de monde sur R6, ce serait sympa de s'organiser une v5 hebdo entre canards, ça fait bosser les map et tous les niveau sont mélangés, c'est une bonne expérience à chaque fois.


Je suis partant.

----------


## Bathory

R6 a jamais eu autant de monde et la casual a jamais été aussi injouable.

----------


## Wedgge

Grand seigneur je me fais absoudre pour la dernière fois sur Favelas Corbeau   ::trollface:: : 

https://streamable.com/3ltvs

Les réglages à configurer en custom Jazz :

----------


## Corbeau Bleu

> Grand seigneur je me fais absoudre pour la dernière fois sur Favelas Corbeau  : 
> 
> https://streamable.com/3ltvs


Purée, cet emplacement  ::o:

----------


## Styxounet

> Nouveaux Bundles "originaux" :
> 
> http://tof.cx/images/2017/12/21/7b60...764136d90c.jpg


Ce jeu me fait de plus en plus penser à League of Legend.
Des "pouvoirs" de plus en plus improbables, des skin en veux tu en voilà merci pour ton PEL et une communauté qui... est ce qu'elle est  :tired:

----------


## Paradox

> Ce jeu me fait de plus en plus penser à League of Legend.
> Des "pouvoirs" de plus en plus improbables, des skin en veux tu en voilà merci pour ton PEL et une communauté qui... est ce qu'elle est


Je te mets au defi de me citer une communaute (autour d'un jeu) "propre" ; ca reste mieux que sur LoL, Dota, etc...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Purée, cet emplacement


J'avoue...  ::O:

----------


## MrBishop

Très très connu ce spot  ::happy2::  . Wedgge l'utilisait souvent, moi aussi parfois mais il marche très fort. Les roamers passent souvent par là donc c'est un spot plutôt rentable. C'est pourquoi on renforçait tout le temps ce mur avec si besoin un Bandit / Mute dessus.

Mais ça, c'était avant qu'Ubi ne retire la map  ::ninja::  dev en carton

----------


## Voodoonice

> En parlant de Skin, celle de l'arme qu'on voit en illustration du saison pass Y3 sera dispo ?
> 
> https://ubistatic19-a.akamaihd.net/r...er2_315664.jpg
> 
> J'espère que oui





> Achetez le Year 3 Pass avant le début de la saison 1 de la 3e année et recevez la skin d'arme signature Acier de Damas.


C'est ce skin là ?

----------


## n0ra

Je me souvenais plus que le downgrade avait été aussi violent  ::ninja::

----------


## Corbeau Bleu

> C'est ce skin là ?


C'est ce que j'ai pensé au début mais l'Acier Damas c'est ce skin: 



C'est dommage de montrer une couleur d'arme qui claque alors qu'elle n'est pas (pour l'instant) dispo  :Emo:

----------


## n0ra

On se demandait qui allait remplacer Sha77e chez ENCE, ce sera Uuno qui me dit rien.

Et Elemjze qui quitte déjà beGenius pour rejoindre Millenium  :Facepalm: . Le tout avec une grosse shitstorm  ::XD:: .

----------


## Voodoonice

> C'est ce que j'ai pensé au début mais l'Acier Damas c'est ce skin: 
> 
> https://ubistatic19-a.akamaihd.net/r...kin_315668.jpg
> 
> C'est dommage de montrer une couleur d'arme qui claque alors qu'elle n'est pas (pour l'instant) dispo


Ok  :;): 
Ceci dit il a l'air sympa aussi

----------


## Paradox

Ces derniers soirs/nuits, je me suis cogne des petits kikoolol qui defonce leurs propres equipiers (baisse de sante ou passee a 0 en plein jeu) ou vote pour te ban sans que ca passe en te disant que "c'est une technique". Des canards on eu la meme chose ou c'est juste moi ?

Oui, je revois mon avis sur la communaute... (mes attentes n'etaient pas hautes non plus, je ne tombe pas de haut)

----------


## Styxounet

> Oui, je revois mon avis sur la communaute... (mes attentes n'etaient pas hautes non plus, je ne tombe pas de haut)


C'est vrai que les JV en général traînent des blaireaux dans leur sillage mais ce genre de comportements sont fréquents et très punitifs sur ce jeu. C'est pourquoi je ne jouais qu'avec des canards, pendant deux ans.

----------


## Paradox

> C'est vrai que les JV en général traînent des blaireaux dans leur sillage mais ce genre de comportements sont fréquents et très punitifs sur ce jeu. C'est pourquoi je ne jouais qu'avec des canards, pendant deux ans.


Les blaireaux du genre "forum JVC 15-18", ok. Mais la, des petits allemands et russes que j'aurais defonce a coup de battes parce qu'en plus de te saouler avec leur commentaires de presentateurs sportifs bourres, ils buttent les gens dans leur equipe ou balancent des bans random. Je n'ai, litteralement, jamais vu ca.

----------


## Wedgge

C'est l'essence même de Canard pc, s'entourer d'experts et de gens de bon aloi avec qui partager l'art du tk courtois  :Cigare: .

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Moi il peut arriver que j'ai la gâchette facile face à un coéquipier  ::ninja::

----------


## MrBishop

> Moi il peut arriver que j'ai la gâchette facile face à un coéquipier

----------


## Paradox

> Moi il peut arriver que j'ai la gâchette facile face à un coéquipier


 ::'(:

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> 


Non mais un canard c'est rare. Sauf Wedgge et Bishop. 
Mais eux c'est différents.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Non mais un canard c'est rare. Sauf Wedgge et Bishop. 
> Mais eux c'est différents.


Voilà pourquoi je TK barbe sans aucun scrupule.

Concernant la communauté, il y a eu la sortie de l'extension, le weekend gratuit et la c'est les vacances, ça devrait un peu se calmer dans les prochaines semaines j'imagine (j'espère) mais ouais c'est pas toujours Jojo le casu en ce moment

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Voilà pourquoi je TK barbe sans aucun scrupule.
> 
> Concernant la communauté, il y a eu la sortie de l'extension, le weekend gratuit et la c'est les vacances, ça devrait un peu se calmer dans les prochaines semaines j'imagine (j'espère) mais ouais c'est pas toujours Jojo le casu en ce moment


Je t'avais oublié dans la liste de mes cibles favorites toi  :tired: 
T'auras bien mérité d'être mon premier TK de 2018

----------


## Paradox

> Voilà pourquoi je TK barbe sans aucun scrupule.
> 
> Concernant la communauté, il y a eu la sortie de l'extension, le weekend gratuit et la c'est les vacances, ça devrait un peu se calmer dans les prochaines semaines j'imagine (j'espère) mais ouais c'est pas toujours Jojo le casu en ce moment


Maintenant, le mecs veulent te kick si tu laisses pas un operateur prefere par un membre de la team.  :Facepalm:

----------


## MrBishop

> Maintenant, le mecs veulent te kick si tu laisses pas un operateur prefere par un membre de la team.


Le jeu est remplis de haters et trollers, surtout en casual.

Et autant te prévenir : la communauté FR ne se parlent pas en jeu, sauf pour se trashtalk, 90% du temps.
Le jeu est un fps compétitif, pas comme Escape From Tarkov où tu chill tranquille. Comme tout les fps compétitif, COD par exemple, R6 n'est pas épargné malheureusement. 
Avec l'arrivée et l'émergence de nombreux youtubers R6 français (Whiteshark, TonyFPS, OneShooter..), ils ont une très grosse communauté aussi bien présente sur leurs channels que en jeu. 
Ce qui fait que niveau aim, certains sont bons car ils suivent les conseils de leurs youtubers préférés.. Mais dans leurs têtes, ils se passent pas grand chose, que ce soit en terme de logique, maturité ou tactiques : je compte même plus le nombre de tandem que j'ai fais avec Jazz, moi en drone, lui avec Ash et le mec qui meurt puis crie direct au wallhack pendant le restant de la game : non gars, y avait un drone au dessus de ta tête, j'ai juste indiquer ta position à mon poto.

Le nombre de parties faites avec des français et qui se sont bien passés, franchement c'est très très rare. Soit on trashtalk, soit on te snob.
Enfin tu regardes juste une vidéo au pif de Whiteshark, t'as vite comprends dans quel embrouille la commu FR est. C'est limite gênant quand tu lis «au top, je regarde ta video pendant mon cours de maths xd» :genanceultime:

----------


## Bathory

Hier j'me suis fait TK parce que j'ai donné un conseil au mec en question...  ::huh::

----------


## Shylar

J'ai fais trois parties avec des FR d'une team nommée SMG, pas forcément super bons, mais qui n'hésitait pas à communiquer et à écouter les infos! Résultat, on a win deux parties et la troisième on est tombés sur ex beGenius Shaiko avec un énième compte et sa macro de merde ainsi que deux de ses potes on s'est fait forcément rekt. Mais c'était sympa. Sinon oui, le gros de la commu FR est vraiment déplorable malheureusement.

----------


## Wedgge

> Le jeu est remplis de haters et trollers, surtout en casual.
> 
> Et autant te prévenir : la communauté FR ne se parlent pas en jeu, sauf pour se trashtalk, 90% du temps.
> Le jeu est un fps compétitif, pas comme Escape From Tarkov où tu chill tranquille. Comme tout les fps compétitif, COD par exemple, R6 n'est pas épargné malheureusement. 
> Avec l'arrivée et l'émergence de nombreux youtubers R6 français (Whiteshark, TonyFPS, OneShooter..), ils ont une très grosse communauté aussi bien présente sur leurs channels que en jeu. 
> Ce qui fait que niveau aim, certains sont bons car ils suivent les conseils de leurs youtubers préférés.. Mais dans leurs têtes, ils se passent pas grand chose, que ce soit en terme de logique, maturité ou tactiques : je compte même plus le nombre de tandem que j'ai fais avec Jazz, moi en drone, lui avec Ash et le mec qui meurt puis crie direct au wallhack pendant le restant de la game : non gars, y avait un drone au dessus de ta tête, j'ai juste indiquer ta position à mon poto.
> 
> Le nombre de parties faites avec des français et qui se sont bien passés, franchement c'est très très rare. Soit on trashtalk, soit on te snob.
> Enfin tu regardes juste une vidéo au pif de Whiteshark, t'as vite comprends dans quel embrouille la commu FR est. C'est limite gênant quand tu lis «au top, je regarde ta video pendant mon cours de maths xd» :genanceultime:


Les deux jeux sont pas vraiment comparables, d'un côté on a un FPS qui était tactique de l'autre une simulation militaire hardcore où mourir est extrêmement punitif, c'est clairement pas la foire au tk. La communauté est bien différente, une des plus matures que j'ai pu voir, malgré la sainte carotte du loot les gens *s'aident* !  :Cafe1: . C'est vraiment étrange la première fois de croiser une team de full stuff (de la même faction certes) qui va spontanément assister ta squad pour allez mettre un zbeul dantesque chez ceux de la colline d'en face sur qui tu tires depuis 5 bonnes minutes. 

De toute façon sur R6 quand tu croise un connard qui trashtalk ou qui à le seum de la vie il y a environ 95% de chance pour que ce soit un français, et quand tu croise un français il y a 95% de chance pour que ce soit un connard qui trashtalk ou qui à encore plus le seum de la vie que l'autre.

----------


## MrBishop

> J'ai fais trois parties avec des FR d'une team nommée SMG, pas forcément super bons, mais qui n'hésitait pas à communiquer et à écouter les infos! Résultat, on a win deux parties et la troisième on est tombés sur ex beGenius Shaiko avec un énième compte et sa macro de merde ainsi que deux de ses potes on s'est fait forcément rekt. Mais c'était sympa. Sinon oui, le gros de la commu FR est vraiment déplorable malheureusement.


Shaiiko sans macro reste quand même très bon hein  :;):  . Je pense que quand tu l'as croiser, il n'avait pas de macro, il a largement compris la leçon avec les sanctions qui.lui sont tombées dessus.

----------


## Shylar

Ah je ne dit pas le contraire, c'est clairement un bon joueur mais il a admit utiliser sa macro donc bon!  ::P:

----------


## Voodoonice

Whiteshark c'est quand même le plus gros melon de la scène R6 et sa communauté j'en parle même pas  :Facepalm:

----------


## MrBishop

Du monde pour game ce soir ? #alone

----------


## Ouro

Je lance une game, je suis au choix du perso, je me fait kick, partie suivante, on gagne le round sans jouer ils se sont tous entre-tuées, game suivante, 5v2 au round 2  :tired:  Wtf cette communauté

Depuis le début je n'ai jamais fait une seule game sans insultes,tk et ragequit, jamais.

----------


## Shep1

> Je lance une game, je suis au choix du perso, je me fait kick, partie suivante, on gagne le round sans jouer ils se sont tous entre-tuées, game suivante, 5v2 au round 2  Wtf cette communauté
> 
> Depuis le début je n'ai jamais fait une seule game sans insultes,tk et ragequit, jamais.


Viens sur mumble.

----------


## Fakir Bleu

Ouais, les insultes sont de bien meilleure qualité !

----------


## Wedgge

C'est par ce qu'elles viennent du cœur.

----------


## Ouro

Pour le coup sur Uplay c'est OuroDatFan

----------


## n0ra

Les 16 équipes européenes qui joueront les playoffs pour 2 tickets à la 6 Invitational.

----------


## Shep1

Les aAa 10ème. Ca fait combien de temps qu'ils ont commencé ?

----------


## MrBishop

> Ouais, les insultes sont de bien meilleure qualité !

----------


## Shep1

Bishop pourquoi tu cites des gens sans modifier leur messages ? T'es bourré ?

----------


## Redlight

> J'ai fais trois parties avec des FR d'une team nommée SMG, pas forcément super bons, mais qui n'hésitait pas à communiquer et à écouter les infos! Résultat, on a win deux parties et la troisième on est tombés sur ex beGenius Shaiko avec un énième compte et sa macro de merde ainsi que deux de ses potes on s'est fait forcément rekt. Mais c'était sympa. Sinon oui, le gros de la commu FR est vraiment déplorable malheureusement.


T'es du niveau plat/diamant ? Parce sinon tu as de forte chance d'avoir croisé un faux shaiiko

----------


## MrBishop

> Bishop pourquoi tu cites des gens sans modifier leur messages ? T'es bourré ?


Non, c'est parce que je suis d'accord avec ce qui est dit  ::happy2:: 
Et même si je modifie rien, il est où le soucis !!  :Vibre: 

 :Emo:

----------


## MrBishop

Du monde pour faire une game avant le réveillon ? Je suis avec Shep et Ourox

----------


## SuicideSnake

Petite question, c'est quoi la déco Siege ? Le truc que l'on obtient en faisant 30 tirs à la tête ?

J'ai beau cherché dans les charms, je trouve rien qui me semble en rapport.

----------


## Marmoneur

Je crois que c est un pendentif

----------


## Bathory

C'est une boule de sapin avec une étoile et un 6 dessus.

----------


## Wedgge

Joyeux Noël les pecnos !

----------


## Shep1

Noyeux Joël

----------


## MrBishop

Joyeux Noel les canards et une grosse pensée à tout ceux qui n'ont pas pu le fêter hier soir (hotellerie / restauration / forces de l'ordre) / qui n'ont pas les moyens de le fêter (sans-abris)... Ne pas oublier.

Commencez déjà à réfléchir à vos bonnes résolutions pour 2018 bande de noobs !  ::happy2:: 

la mienne c'est d'essayer de repasser diamant

chacun ses ambitions :tripleninja:

----------


## Wedgge

Le mec est Charlie direct quoi.

----------


## MrBishop

Toujours ! Non mais je trouve ça cool une piqure de rappel, ça fait jamais de mal.
Le skill, pensez au skill aussi, il est toujours en voie de disparition.  ::ninja::

----------


## Wedgge

Ben Barbe et Cell.[Insérer teamsrandom]Redlight ne passent plus sur le mumble quoi, grosse fuite de leaders charismatiques j'ai envie de te dire, miskine.

----------


## MrBishop

> Ben Barbe et Cell.[SFPD/CELL/yaquecellquisel]Redlight ne passent plus sur le mumble quoi, grosse fuite de leaders charismatiques j'ai envie de te dire, miskine.

----------


## n0ra

Joyeux Noël  ::):

----------


## Styxounet

Joyeux noel les lascards!

----------


## AgentDerf

Tiens pour info, je viens de me prendre Year 3 car je kiffe ce jeu. Et donc comme j'avais déjà pris Year 1 & 2, tu as un petit bonus de 600 crédit R6 (ceux qui coûte de l'argent) en plus du 600 de Year 3 car j'ai soutenu le jeu depuis le début (Year 1 & 2 j'imagine).
Donc oui il y a un petit bonus d'ancienneté, pas énorme (600 crédit R6S c'est 5€) mais je le souligne quand même!

Du coup j'ai pu me payer la skin Elite de mute et je suis le plus heureux des canards! Car Mute je dois le jouer 70% du temps.

Joyeux Noël!

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Joyeux Noël à tous' Ouais barbe est en sevrage d'Internet en ce moment. Il va venir jour ravec une box 4G si ça continue.
Et pour le 600R6 crédit, c'est pour ceux qui ont acheté le Y2 seulement, bah besoin d'avoir pris le Y1.

----------


## MrBishop

Une horreur la nouvelle map en ranked, une horreur... Ça donne envie de chialer putain  :tired: 
J'espère qu'ils ont pas tout les jours des prises d'otages en Corée du sud, parce que sinon bonne chance aux forces spéciales  :Emo:

----------


## Redlight

> Une horreur la nouvelle map en ranked, une horreur... Ça donne envie de chialer putain 
> J'espère qu'ils ont pas tout les jours des prises d'otages en Corée du sud, parce que sinon bonne chance aux forces spéciales


Raconte.

----------


## mcgrill

0-4
Rien a raconter

 ::P:

----------


## MrBishop

Alors qu'on avait réussi à gagner sur Frontière 5-4 à 4vs5  :Emo: 

Après si l'équipe d'en face arrive à gagner, on peut gagner aussi. Mais bon..

----------


## Shep1

Jazz, tu peux mettre l'OP à jour: http://www.r6maps.com/#tower/2/all

----------


## MrBishop

Des fond d'écrans en vrac si des personnes sont intéresser (j'utilise celui d'IQ perso) :

----------


## AgentDerf

Celui de Caveira il est bon à te filer des cauchemars!  ::P:

----------


## n0ra

Jolis les wallpapers ! Il y a les autres OP ?

Sinon en plus soft pour AgentDerf  ::P:

----------


## Wedgge

Ouai il y en a pas un de Blitz qui tente de hipfire un éléphant dans un couloir de 2 mètre sur 3 ? Juste histoire de savoir enfin si ce type sait viser ou si c'est une putain de légende urbaine que de pouvoir occir un manos avec CE PUTAIN DE FLINGUE DE TARBA DAUB2 DU CUL SANS REFAIRE LA FOUTUE DECO DE LA PIECE ZLKMIUISHDGDIODRQHGMDQOR §§§§  :Boom:  :Boom:  :Boom:  :Boom:  :Boom: . 

Oui j'ai joué Blitz aujourd'hui, putain !

----------


## Shep1

_The Salt is strong in this one._

----------


## MrBishop

et après il va dire que c'est parce qu'on l'a pas aider contre Bandit

 ::ninja::

----------


## Wedgge

Ah oui il y avait ça aussi j'avais oublié  :tired: . Jeu de merde.

----------


## Shep1

Met un peu de poivre, là y'a trop de sel d'un coup.

----------


## JazzMano

J'aimerais organiser un rdv hebdomadaire pour faire un 5vs5 et s'il n'y a pas assez de participants une session d'entrainement light ou à l'aide de vidéo de tournois on étudierait des strats qu'on essayerait de reproduire dans la foulée. Faut donc trouver un jour qui convient au maximum de personne, je pense à bishop et mainly notamment.

Merci de mettre votre pseudo sur un jour ou vous pensez être dispo en soirée.



> Lundi :
> Mardi :
> Mercredi :
> jeudi : Jazz,
> Vendredi :
> Samedi :
> Dimanche :


C'est simplement à titre indicatif hein, on s'en fiche si vous êtes en vacance ou si vous avez pas envie de venir un soir ou vous vous êtes noté. Simplement si le jeudi convient à tout le monde par exemple, ba paf le jeudi soir on fait ça avec les personnes présente. Aucune obligation, que du plaisir.

----------


## Shep1

J'ai fait un doodle, c'est plus pratique. Ne tenez pas compte des dates, mettez plutôt le ou les jour(s) ou vous êtes libres. 

https://doodle.com/poll/z4hpy9668uf72v7v

----------


## mcgrill

J'aurais bien dis oui mais là si je passe un soir ce sera du bonus.
Oubliez moi  ::'(:

----------


## Shep1

Ok, tu peux le mettre en commentaire sur le doodle stp ? Comme ça à la fin du sondage on aura toutes les infos au même endroit.

Hop, je remet le lien sur la nouvelle page : https://doodle.com/poll/z4hpy9668uf72v7v

----------


## n0ra

A voté.

----------


## MrBishop

Update des fonds d'écrans, j'ai rajouter celui de Jager (mon ancien wallpaper).
@Nora : yep il y a les autres OP, pas tous, mais la plupart sont des wallpapers que j'ai pris sur Reddit et qui sont tombés au fin fond du site donc t'as pas beaucoup de chances de les retrouver :/



Spoiler Alert! 





> Des fond d'écrans en vrac si des personnes sont intéresser (j'utilise celui d'IQ perso) :
> 
> https://i.redd.it/5h0eqh7pmp601.png
> 
> https://i.redd.it/oq5oibppsq601.png
> 
> https://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/4...802Caveira.png
> 
> https://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/6...77s3v1a2ly.jpg
> ...






Sinon ouverture du 25x Alpha packs, de belles trouvailles :







@ Jazz : je vais voter aussi !

----------


## Shep1

https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co..._name=Rainbow6

Gros leak sur la prochaine saison voir plus. Beaucoup de détails mais surtout un truc qui donne pas envie, à base d'ET de nouveau modes PVP (WTF ?).
A leur annonce, je me suis dit que ça pourrait être un truc relié à l'univers R6, mais là des aliens, des NPC etc... Je sais pas ce que c'est et c'est encore du WIP mais là ça commence à faire peur.


***************************************

2ème grosse niouze sur le jeu : http://en.pro.eslgaming.com/r6/prole...t-to-kick-off/

Les dates pour les qualifs de la SIX invitational. Du 5 au 12 janvier, si vous voulez plus de détails, cliquez bande de salope (sisi represente la famille morray).
D'ailleurs, un truc bizarre : les flipsides sont classés dans les latin america ?

----------


## Corbeau Bleu

> https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co..._name=Rainbow6
> 
> Gros leak sur la prochaine saison voir plus. Beaucoup de détails mais surtout un truc qui donne pas envie, à base d'ET de nouveau modes PVP (WTF ?).
> A leur annonce, je me suis dit que ça pourrait être un truc relié à l'univers R6, mais là des aliens, des NPC etc... Je sais pas ce que c'est et c'est encore du WIP mais là ça commence à faire peur.


Oh bordel  :Facepalm: 
Déjà l'idée du mode Zombie dans l'univers Clancy's ...  :ouaiouai: 
à la limite, j'aurai accepté l'idée d'avoir une mission coop. Tu es dans une zone infecté, les joueurs sont en combinaison NBC et il faut faire attentions aux attaques Terro et de civil contaminé car si la combinaison est endommagée. Faut vite finir la mission avant que la barre de vie baisse au fil des secondes perdu. Là oui, j'aurais dit oui.
Mais non, faut qu'Ubi nous balance du WTF. (y'a bien eu un Event avec Predator sur Wildland, c'était sympa mais pas dans un jeu TC quoi  ::|:  )

Bref, vivement les annonces officiels. Histoire de voir les dégats  ::'(:

----------


## Shep1

> Bref, vivement les annonces officiels. Histoire de voir les dégats


C'est exactement ce que je pense de cet histoire. Je pense que ça va être à chier, mais à quelle point ils vont ruiner le truc, là est toute la question. Et là dessus, il ne faut pas sous estimer Ubisoft.

----------


## Redlight

Non mais c'est bien ils sortent un truc s'inspirant de Left for Dead alors que la mode est au battle royal. Ils ont juste 10 ans de retard  ::XD:: . Peut être qu'ils sortiront un battle royal en 2030 remarque.

Je sens la saison bien toute pétée. Vraiment pas sur de continuer R6 perso.

RIP Rainbow six siege : Dec 2015 - Fev 2018

----------


## Corbeau Bleu

D'ailleurs, plus aucune nouvelle de la map Pologne ?

----------


## Kaelis

Elle est passée à la trappe visiblement.

----------


## Shep1

Ah oui oui, ça on le sait depuis l'op health que la map est passée à la trappe. Ils l'ont dit.

----------


## Corbeau Bleu

> Ah oui oui, ça on le sait depuis l'op health que la map est passée à la trappe. Ils l'ont dit.


WHAT ?!
J'avais ragequit le jeu quand ils avaient annoncés l'OP Health, car la flemme de supporté les bug et surtout la sensation d'avoir payer le Saison Pass 2 pour rien.
Mais j'ai pensé que c'était repoussé (comme la sortie des opérateurs qui sont sortie quelques temps après) mais direct annulé ...
J'ai bien la haine pour le coup, entre la suppresion de la map et le leak, difficile d'avoir envie de remettre une pièce  :tired: 
Hâte de voir les nouvelles skin  ::trollface::

----------


## Kaelis

Reste à voir, mais de toute façon entre un planning d'année 2 non respecté et moins de choses intéressantes  pour année 3 c'est tout vu pour le season pass (manquerait plus que les "modes" qui remplacent les nouvelles maps soient saisonniers).

Je me doutais que la carte polonaise allait dégager mais je ne savais même pas que c'était acté officiellement.

----------


## Redlight

Moi ce qui m'inquiète plus c'est qu'ils ont poussé R6 dans la direction d'un FPS esport. Ils ont balancé une OP health qui franchement à pas changé grand chose (est ce que c'était vraiment nécessaire pour améliorer le hitreg) sans oublier qu'en en faite on a toujours des problème de connexion serveur très très fréquemment (les nouvelles icônes sont là pour témoigner). Les serveur viennent de tout juste passé en 60Hz alors qu'on devrait en avoir des 120Hz en ranked à mon avis. Ils ont retiré des map du jeux pour les retravailler mais on en voit toujours pas la couleur (aucune annonce à ce sujet). Tout ça pour développer deux nouveaux mod de jeux à base de zombie et du PvE pour 4 semaines ?

Ca a dut être un énorme boulot mais du coup je me questionne : Quelles sont réellement leur priorité en faite ?

Les menus du jeu sont toujours aussi lent, on a des bug présent depuis l'alpha (les grenades de smoke qui traverse les murs) et des bomb sites inexploitables depuis le début. Ils avaient annoncé aussi une phase 2 pour les hitbox avec une feedback visuel quand on tire sur le casque et non le crane d'un perso. Le jeu s'oriente de plus en plus vers un run & gun, aucune pénalité pour le dropshot. Et aujourd'hui encore des perso deviennent invisible.

En plus d'opérateur de plus en plus bancal : Dokka, Vigil, Caveira etc...

Glitch présent dans le jeu depuis plus d'une semaine :

----------


## Corbeau Bleu

Pour les maps, peut être au 3eme trimestres car je vois qu'il est annoncé "Map Rework":



Pour le menu principal, je ne comprends pas pourquoi ils ont viré le fond d'écran "réaliste" avec les opérateurs du trimestres pour nous mettre un vieux modèle 3D qui bouffe à mort.

----------


## n0ra

J'en fais ma propre conclusion de tout ces leaks : Je m'en tape la nouille à 100% de leur event ( il faut aussi garder ça en tête, c'est un event de quelques mois ) moisi pour attirer la populace CoD et son mode zombi à deux balles, ils peuvent le garder.

Cela dit, le jeu actuel n'est certes toujours pas parfait mais je prends toujours autant de plaisir à y jouer mais attention quand même aux décisions prochaines qu'ils vont prendre car si la population du jeu a rapidement augmenté ces derniers jours/mois elle peut aussi très rapidement descendre. Les joueurs viennent sur R6S pour le FPS qu'il est actuellement estampillé d'un univers Tom Clancy ...

----------


## Frypolar

> Les joueurs viennent sur R6S pour le FPS qu'il est actuellement estampillé d'un univers Tom Clancy ...


Franchement, ça apporte quoi le côté Tom Clancy ? Je suis pas sûr que beaucoup de joueurs y accordent beaucoup d’importance. Ça joue pas sur le gameplay et c’est à mon avis ça qui attire les joueurs.

- - - Updated - - -




> Pour les maps, peut être au 3eme trimestres car je vois qu'il est annoncé "Map Rework":
> 
> https://blog.ubi.com/app/uploads/201..._03.jpg?x49516


Ça concerne seulement une carte par contre.

----------


## mcr47

Petite vidéo d'hier soir. Shep était en forme.

----------


## n0ra

> Franchement, ça apporte quoi le côté Tom Clancy ? Je suis pas sûr que beaucoup de joueurs y accordent beaucoup d’importance. Ça joue pas sur le gameplay et c’est à mon avis ça qui attire les joueurs.


Je sais pas, imagine que le jeu aurait été estampillé E. L. James  ::ninja:: .

Il y a tout de même un "univers" Tom Clancy à "respecter" et le gameplay en ressort forcément. Tu vas pas mettre un BFG dans un jeu estampillé Clancy, par exemple.

----------


## Styxounet

> Petite vidéo d'hier soir. Shep était en forme.


Mais du coup, il y avait des kapkans?

----------


## Shep1

Oui, mais ça va, Nafty les a tous 

Spoiler Alert! 


fait explosé

 désamorcés  ::ninja::

----------


## n0ra

> Mais du coup, il y avait des kapkans?


ok, mais est ce les meilleurs ?

Shep, l'ami des Silver !

----------


## n0ra



----------


## Frypolar

> Je sais pas, imagine que le jeu aurait été estampillé E. L. James .
> 
> Il y a tout de même un "univers" Tom Clancy à "respecter" et le gameplay en ressort forcément. Tu vas pas mettre un BFG dans un jeu estampillé Clancy, par exemple.


Je connais pas E. L. James. J’ai pas lu Clancy non plus. Je suppose que les idées de gagdets, le level design, le moteur de destruction, le rythme des rounds et les armes ne viennent pas de ses bouquins  ::P:  Il est où l’univers de Clancy dans Rainbow Six Siege ? Si de base tu es fan, tu retrouves peut-être des trucs mais moi je suis incapable de te le dire. Ah si, il y a le fait que des membres de différentes unités à travers le monde bosse ensemble. C’est pas ouf  ::P:  Est-ce qu’il y a des trucs issus des bouquins qui rendraient le jeu tout naze si on les virait ?

----------


## Redlight

> J'en fais ma propre conclusion de tout ces leaks : Je m'en tape la nouille à 100% de leur event ( il faut aussi garder ça en tête, c'est un event de quelques mois ) moisi pour attirer la populace CoD et son mode zombi à deux balles, ils peuvent le garder.
> 
> Cela dit, le jeu actuel n'est certes toujours pas parfait mais je prends toujours autant de plaisir à y jouer mais attention quand même aux décisions prochaines qu'ils vont prendre car si la population du jeu a rapidement augmenté ces derniers jours/mois elle peut aussi très rapidement descendre. Les joueurs viennent sur R6S pour le FPS qu'il est actuellement estampillé d'un univers Tom Clancy ...


On peut ignorer le contenu mais ça remet quand même en question leur priorité quand tu as des glitch game breaker qui ne sont pas hotfixé, des maps qui sont sur le flanc depuis 6 mois...

Je vais me mettre certainement plus sérieusement à pubg le jeu est cool et le potentiel de golrie est bcp plus important

----------


## Frypolar

T’as essayé Escape From Tarkov ?

----------


## Redlight

Non j'ai pas eut d'accès beta.

----------


## Shep1

> Je connais pas E. L. James. J’ai pas lu Clancy non plus. Je suppose que les idées de gagdets, le level design, le moteur de destruction, le rythme des rounds et les armes ne viennent pas de ses bouquins  Il est où l’univers de Clancy dans Rainbow Six Siege ? Si de base tu es fan, tu retrouves peut-être des trucs mais moi je suis incapable de te le dire. Ah si, il y a le fait que des membres de différentes unités à travers le monde bosse ensemble. C’est pas ouf  Est-ce qu’il y a des trucs issus des bouquins qui rendraient le jeu tout naze si on les virait ?


J'ai pas lu tout Clancy, mais Rainbow Six, oui. Et à part le heart beat sensor qui est directement issu du bouquin, il y a très peu de trucs qui y sont relié. Dans le livre, les Terro veulent déployer un gaz à la fin de l'histoire aussi, ce qui pourrait être lié aux bombes qu'on a en jeu...
Mais globalement, il n'y a aucun personnage du bouquin, pas d'arme emblématique représentée (le MP5/10, un MP5 chambré en 10mm auto qui fait des trous  :Bave: ).
Ce jeu est un très mauvais Tom Clancy et de manière générale les jeux TC sont pas vraiment dans l'esprit des bouquin, mais c'est tant mieux : au moins ils essayent pas d'adapter une histoire écrite dans un jeu (le truc qui se planterais à coup sur).

Pour l'instant, les gadgets sont plus trop WTF, je trouve, sur les trois dernières saison (à part Vigil je trouve, et surtout Lésion...). Mais dans Le bouquin, les mecs n'ont pas vraiment de gadgets. Ils ont des flingues et ils butent les méchant et puis c'est tout.

----------


## Corbeau Bleu

> Je connais pas E. L. James. J’ai pas lu Clancy non plus. Je suppose que les idées de gagdets, le level design, le moteur de destruction, le rythme des rounds et les armes ne viennent pas de ses bouquins  Il est où l’univers de Clancy dans Rainbow Six Siege ? Si de base tu es fan, tu retrouves peut-être des trucs mais moi je suis incapable de te le dire. Ah si, il y a le fait que des membres de différentes unités à travers le monde bosse ensemble. C’est pas ouf  Est-ce qu’il y a des trucs issus des bouquins qui rendraient le jeu tout naze si on les virait ?


Tom Clancy's, ce sont des guerres/conflit/géopolitique qui se déroule actuellement, avec de la techno militaire à gogo que ce soit actuelle (enfin plutôt année 90/2010), prototype etc.
Si les histoires sont plus ou moins intéressante (ses derniers livres c'était de plus en plus 'murica fuck yeah si j'en crois les retours de 2-3 connaissance) c'est les infos sur l'armement et stratégie qui sont le point fort de ses livres. (Je suis sûr que toute personne qui joue sérieusement à un simulateur de sous-marin à  Octobre Rouge en livre de chevet  ::P:  )

Donc en gros pour moi, l'univers Clancy c'est du military Pr0n avec des conspirations de divers pays utilisant des groupes terro et société militaire privé histoire de dire que "non non c'est pas nous".
Quand tu vois les Splinter Cell, Rainbow Six, Ghost Recon (le 1er), c'était plus de le stratégie que de l'arcade et les scénarios étaient réaliste. (Bon après, osef des scénario pour R6 et GR  ::ninja::  )
Je pense que la licence TC est devenu plus arcade avec la sortie de Hawx et les R6 beaucoup plus bourrin, GR qui devient un bête shooter et futuriste (mais reste crédible).

Pour The Division, le scénario est crédible. c'est juste le fait de vider des chargeurs qui me fait grincer des dents sur un jeu de cette licence mais ça passe quand même. C'est d'ailleurs le jeu qui risque le plus de voir l'apparition de zombie  :tired: 
Du coup, voir des zombies ou alien dans un jeu à licence TC ... je suis sûr que le père Clancy va pouvoir fournir de l'elec pendant 1 siècle tellement il doit se retourné dans sa tombe  ::ninja:: 

tldr: Qu'on arrête de faire du WTF avec la licence Clancy ! C'est comme çi on te sort un jeu dans l'univers J. R. R. Tolkien et qu'on t'ouvre un portail sur notre monde, avec des chars leclerc et la Legion Etrangère qui vont kick du hobbits  ::trollface::

----------


## Kaelis

Perso je joue pas parce que "Tom Clancy's".

----------


## Redlight

Pareil et ça n'a jamais été un rainbiw six non plus. Mais des zombies ça n'a rien à faire dans ce jeu

----------


## n0ra

> J'ai pas lu tout Clancy, mais Rainbow Six, oui. Et à part le heart beat sensor qui est directement issu du bouquin, il y a très peu de trucs qui y sont relié. Dans le livre, les Terro veulent déployer un gaz à la fin de l'histoire aussi, ce qui pourrait être lié aux bombes qu'on a en jeu...
> Mais globalement, il n'y a aucun personnage du bouquin, pas d'arme emblématique représentée (le MP5/10, un MP5 chambré en 10mm auto qui fait des trous ).
> Ce jeu est un très mauvais Tom Clancy et de manière générale les jeux TC sont pas vraiment dans l'esprit des bouquin, mais c'est tant mieux : au moins ils essayent pas d'adapter une histoire écrite dans un jeu (le truc qui se planterais à coup sur).
> 
> Pour l'instant, les gadgets sont plus trop WTF, je trouve, sur les trois dernières saison (à part Vigil je trouve, et surtout Lésion...). Mais dans Le bouquin, les mecs n'ont pas vraiment de gadgets. Ils ont des flingues et ils butent les méchant et puis c'est tout.


On parle bien uniquement pour Siege alors parce que dans les anciens R6 certaines armes citées dans le bouquin ( comme la M60, MP-10 par exemple ) y figurent bien.

En fait je veux juste souligner que je trouve ça ridicule de vouloir ajouter un tel mode dans un jeu qui comporte le nom Rainbow Six et Tom Clancy où tout est à base de terrorismes, armes militaires, menaces chimiques ( et où personne ne finissent en zombies ) et se voulant d'une réalité proche dans son histoire et contenu, c'est tout ... 

Et finalement Corbeau Bleu a su bien détailler ce que j'avais à l'esprit  ::): .

----------


## Shep1

> On parle bien uniquement pour Siege alors parce que dans les anciens R6 certaines armes citées dans le bouquin ( comme la M60, MP-10 par exemple ) y figurent bien.
> 
> En fait je veux juste souligner que je trouve ça ridicule de vouloir ajouter un tel mode dans un jeu qui comporte le nom Rainbow Six et Tom Clancy où tout est à base de terrorismes, armes militaires, menaces chimiques ( et où personne ne finissent en zombies ) et se voulant d'une réalité proche dans son histoire et contenu, c'est tout ... 
> 
> Et finalement Corbeau Bleu a su bien détailler ce que j'avais à l'esprit .


Oui, je parlais bien de Siège exclusivement.
Et oui corbeau a bien raison, je suis du même point de vu.

----------


## Frypolar

Mais le coup des zombies c'est daubé tout court. Par rapport au reste du jeu. Même sans Tom Clancy et compagnie. 




> Non j'ai pas eut d'accès beta.


Si tu as un bon pc, franchement ça vaut le coup de chercher sur le topic du jeu, reddit ou autre ! D'ailleurs vu comment Shep se touche sur les armes (bisous) ça devrait l'intéresser aussi  ::ninja::

----------


## n0ra



----------


## Kaelis

ok.

----------


## MrBishop

Le Blackbeard au milieu ahah, on dirait Rambo qui a mal tourner

Cool photo sinon, ça se voit que c'est juste pour le fun !

----------


## Erkin_

> tldr: Qu'on arrête de faire du WTF avec la licence Clancy ! C'est comme çi on te sort un jeu dans l'univers J. R. R. Tolkien et qu'on t'ouvre un portail sur notre monde, avec des chars leclerc et la Legion Etrangère qui vont kick du hobbits


C'est toujours plus crédible que des terroristes qui sortent des renforts de mur de leur poche.  ::ninja:: 

De mon côté je suis bien intéressé de voir ce que ça donne le mode zombie avec le gameplay de r6 siege.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je vais me mettre certainement plus sérieusement à pubg le jeu est cool et le potentiel de golrie est bcp plus important


Mouais enfin, critiquer un glitch pour ensuite citer PUBG, ça fait drôle.
Malgré tout le mal que je pense d'ubi et du massacre de leurs licences, je trouve que leur moteur est pas mal.

----------


## Redlight

> C'est toujours plus crédible que des terroristes qui sortent des renforts de mur de leur poche. 
> 
> De mon côté je suis bien intéressé de voir ce que ça donne le mode zombie avec le gameplay de r6 siege.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Mouais enfin, critiquer un glitch pour ensuite citer PUBG, ça fait drôle.
> Malgré tout le mal que je pense d'ubi et du massacre de leurs licences, je trouve que leur moteur est pas mal.


Et comparé un jeu vieux de 6 mois (et encore la 1.0 vient de sortir) et un jeu sortie en décembre 2015 c'est ridicule. Sans oublier qu'ubi met vraiment l'accent sur l'esport donc je suis moins tolérant. Et je n'ai vu aucun glitch te permettant d'être invincible sur PUBG...

----------


## Kaelis

> ubi met vraiment l'accent sur l'esport


Ca ou l'inverse n'excuse pas les bugs. Je me fiche de ce que Ubisoft veut communiquer, le jeu est dans l'état où il est point.

----------


## Shep1

En parlant de glitch, en voilà un bien pute qui nous est arrivé en casual :
Carte des espagnols, bombe, site entrée livraison et cuisine. Les mecs peuvent planter en cassant une planche en bas de la porte livraison et en se tenant contre la porte je pense. En tout cas les mecs ont planté alors que la porte était debout avec seulement un pète en bas.

----------


## Kaelis

Ouais heureusement que t'as percuté, on avait rien compris.

----------


## Shep1

> Ouais heureusement que t'as percuté, on avait rien compris.


On leur avait misé dans le fion d'ailleurs alors qu'ils avaient glitcher. Une belle bande de trou du cul.

----------


## Kaelis

Bah tu sais quoi... à l'instant un allié fait le glitch et on perd pareil (le défenseur désamorce caché derrière la porte, à l'abri).

Et pour couronner le tout on se fait insulter (à raison) parce qu'un gugus a utilisé le glitch. T'imagines l'ambiance pour le reste de la partie  :Sweat:

----------


## MrBishop

> Et comparé un jeu vieux de 6 mois (et encore la 1.0 vient de sortir) et un jeu sortie en décembre 2015 c'est ridicule. Sans oublier qu'ubi met vraiment l'accent sur l'esport donc je suis moins tolérant. Et je n'ai vu aucun glitch te permettant d'être invincible sur PUBG...


En parlant de ridicule, dire que R6 se met à faire du Left 4 Dead alors que la mode est au battleroyal, je t'avoue que j'ai toujours pas compris où tu voulais en venir.  :Indeed:

----------


## Redlight

> En parlant de ridicule, dire que R6 se met à faire du Left 4 Dead alors que la mode est au battleroyal, je t'avoue que j'ai toujours pas compris où tu voulais en venir.


Qu'est-ce que tu n'as pas compris dans : 10 ans de retard en faite ?

----------


## Erkin_

> Et comparé un jeu vieux de 6 mois (et encore la 1.0 vient de sortir) et un jeu sortie en décembre 2015 c'est ridicule. Sans oublier qu'ubi met vraiment l'accent sur l'esport donc je suis moins tolérant. Et je n'ai vu aucun glitch te permettant d'être invincible sur PUBG...


Ah mais c'est toi qui vient parler de ce jeu ici pour le mettre en opposition !
Après je m'en fiche royalement de la date de sortie, d'autant plus que les jeux qui sortent dans un état médiocre deviennent rarement bien réalisés après leur sortie.
Bref, le fan de Raven shield que je suis fait la gueule devant ce que propose R6 siege, mais j'apprécie leur moteur qui tourne plutôt bien et qui propose quelques trucs sympa (gestion de la destruction des décors par exemple).




> Qu'est-ce que tu n'as pas compris dans : 10 ans de retard en faite ?


Ah merde, comme c'est à la mode tous les jeux doivent faire un battle royal et ignorer les divers autres modes de jeux ?
Arrêtez tout ubi, le coop c'est fini ! Il nous faut une map énorme, du loot ( :Gerbe: ) et des véhicules ! Ça ne devrait pas être trop long à coder.

----------


## Redlight

Euh je ne l'ai jamais mis en opposition dans mon premier message. J'ai juste constaté l'état de R6 et dit que je voulais jouer à PUBG. Faut arrêter de lire ce que tu as envie de lire.

----------


## Frypolar

> Bref, le fan de Raven shield que je suis fait la gueule devant ce que propose R6 siege, mais j'apprécie leur moteur qui tourne plutôt bien et qui propose quelques trucs sympa (gestion de la destruction des décors par exemple).


Sauf que toi ça fait quelques jours que tu joues, nous ça fait plus de deux ans. Les problèmes signalés depuis l’alpha/beta et qui sont toujours présents, ça fait un poil chier. L’Operation Health qui n’a été qu’une grosse enculade aussi. Et là, plutôt que de corriger le jeu ils investissent dans un mode de jeu temporaire qui ne colle pas du tout à l’ambiance de Siege. Surtout que de la coop il y en avait déjà. Il y avait même un solo contre des bots mais ils ont récemment fait en sorte que ça ne rapporte rien comme thunes. Juste au moment de rajouter leur système de caisses  ::rolleyes::  Tiens, en parlant de mode de jeu. Ça fait deux ans que les joueurs demandent un stand de tir et un mode ou tu peux visiter une carte sans limite de temps et avec munitions infinies.

----------


## Redlight

> Sauf que toi ça fait quelques jours que tu joues, nous ça fait plus de deux ans. Les problèmes signalés depuis l’alpha/beta et qui sont toujours présents, ça fait un poil chier. L’Operation Health qui n’a été qu’une grosse enculade aussi. Et là, plutôt que de corriger le jeu ils investissent dans un mode de jeu temporaire qui ne colle pas du tout à l’ambiance de Siege. Surtout que de la coop il y en avait déjà. Il y avait même un solo contre des bots mais ils ont récemment fait en sorte que ça ne rapporte rien comme thunes. Juste au moment de rajouter leur système de caisses  Tiens, en parlant de mode de jeu. Ça fait deux ans que les joueurs demandent un stand de tir et un mode ou tu peux visiter une carte sans limite de temps et avec munitions infinies.


Merci frypo  :Emo: 

Et concernant le moteur du jeu, ce qu'ils ont fait c'est pas mal. Bien que pas sans problème, mais j'ai lu sur Reddit que c'était le moteur d'assassin Creed et que ça expliquerait les nombreuses difficultés qu'ils ont rencontré au fil du jeu.

----------


## MrBishop

> Qu'est-ce que tu n'as pas compris dans : 10 ans de retard en faite ?


Y a rien à comprendre, car c'est totalement incohérent ce que tu dis Red. On s'en fout de la mode. 
Le jeu a pas 10 ans de retard, les COD font du zombie depuis des années et ça a toujours marcher, donc c'est toujours d'actualité..

----------


## Redlight

> Y a rien à comprendre, car c'est totalement incohérent ce que tu dis Red. On s'en fout de la mode. 
> Le jeu a pas 10 ans de retard, les COD font du zombie depuis des années et ça a toujours marcher, donc c'est toujours d'actualité..


Du coup si les zombies c'est à la mode on s'en fout ou pas ? Je comprend plus ?

Les zombies ça n'a rien à faire dans R6. À la limite si c'était pour céder à la tendance du moment ça se comprendrai car il y a une certaine demande et un public. Mais si c'est sortir un remake d'un jeu vieux de 10 ans ça me laisse perplexe.

Et CoD à commencer les zombies quand c'était la grande mode justement. Les modes ont toujours influencer les éditeur : call of avec la mode des zombies, fornite avec la mode des battle Royal, valve avec la mode des jeux de carte. 

Que ça nous plaise ou non ça a toujours été un facteur déterminant. Mais les zombies c'est plus vraiment le cas d'où ma remarque.

Un truc cohérent que je comprendrai c'est un mode battle Royal dans wildlands par exemple.

----------


## Styxounet



----------


## Shep1

Pour l'instant je vois pas shitstorm. On discute quand même du jeu et de la tournure qu'il prend. Et toi d'ailleurs, on te voit plus beaucoup. J'ai vu que tu nous faisais des infidélité avec the division  :tired: 
Tu n'as plus ta place ici, la décision du conseil est irrévocable.

----------


## Redlight

Quel montage de qualité  :Indeed:

----------


## Shep1

Paint/10

----------


## Styxounet

:^_^:  Ha j'adore! 
Ouai R6 c'est un jeu dans lequel tu dois trop t'investir pour moi désormais. Ma fille ne me laisse que mes soirées, que je consacre souvent à dormir. 
Du coup je suis a la ramasse sur les maps, les opérateurs, les patchs et on sait comme c'est dur d’acquérir à nouveau des réflexes après un arrêt du jeu. 
A l'inverse, The Division, je peux jouer en dilettante et prendre plaisir. D'ailleurs le jeu n'a jamais été aussi bon. C'est fou comme Ubi fait de bons jeux, plusieurs années après leur sortie  ::|: 

Ha et Bonne année les canards! Plein de ratio K/D positifs et de Ranked victorieuses !

----------


## n0ra

Bonne année à vous mes chers canards  :Rock:

----------


## Agano

Moi je comprends mal pourquoi Ubi fait autant d'efforts pour nous pondre ce mode coop-JcE avec visiblement pas mal de cartes et d'ennemis variés, si c'est pour le retirer au bout d'un moment. 




> C'est comme çi on te sort un jeu dans l'univers J. R. R. Tolkien et qu'on t'ouvre un portail sur notre monde, avec des chars leclerc et la Legion Etrangère qui vont kick du hobbits


Banco, je précommande  :Bave:

----------


## Kaelis

Cool de commencer l'année avec une soirée sympa, y a des gus tu sais que tu vas te marrer en jouant avec eux, changez rien  :;):

----------


## mcgrill

Tu parles de Eye et de son skill?
Parce que ouais tu sais que tu vas te marrer...

----------


## Kaelis

400
*10
=4000

Tu peux pas test.

----------


## AgentDerf

C'est en janvier que le mode PvE vs infecté/Zombie sort? Cool!

Perso je trouve que le gameplay de R6S ce prête parfaitement à ce genre de mode. Avec le système de décor destructible et de barricade, ça colle parfaitement. Si les Z peuvent casser les murs, si on peut se barricader pour contrer le tout, je trouve ça assez marrant.
Après que cela colle au background ou pas, franchement osef. De tout manière il y a quoi comme background à ce jeu? C'est du multi, CT vs CT sans trop de logique. Le seul background c'est finalement le charisme d'un opérateur, et basta.

Si je me rappel bien de situation, la map de l'université te fait jouer dans une attaque chimique pleins de gaz toxique. De là a en faire un gaz qui transforme en Z, franchement on est dans les JV, why not!
De toute manière c'est un mode à coté, le PVP reste intacte, et toujours aussi bon (et pas complètement pété comme on peut l'entendre, sinon on passerai pas nos soirées dessus) donc je vois ou est le problème.

----------


## Agano

_Ce jeu c'est de la merde, je n'y jouerai que douze heures cette semaine!_

----------


## Kaelis

Le mode en lui-même me gêne pas, pourquoi pas après tout. Ce qui me pose problème c'est que ça prends la place d'une map (ça impacte le PvP).

Entre celles qui sont au placard pour travaux, celle qui a sauté à cause de l'Opération Health, et l'année à venir où elles seront remplacées par autre chose (bien ou pas bien, c'est pas sorti encore donc je juge pas) ça fait beaucoup.

D'ailleurs on en parlait sur Mumble l'autre jour : je sais pas pour vous mais si je respecte le travail sur les dernières cartes qui sont grandes et très détaillées... je ne suis pas contre des cartes plus petites. J'imagine que c'est un travail colossal de sortir quatre cartes par an quand elles sont énormes et bourrées de décoration mais si c'est trop, pourquoi pas baisser l'échelle ? Perso j'aime bien Hereford par exemple, Maison et Avion aussi malgré les défauts. J'adore Nightclub aussi.

Deux petites cartes de qualité à la place d'une carte énorme, je prends.

----------


## Redlight

C'est plus difficile à équilibrer. Une grande carte tu peux te permettre de foutre des zones car elles pourront être ignorées. Sur une petite map les objectifs peuvent se chevaucher et donc les zones d'attaques aussi. Si tu foire ces zones tu foires deux bombe site

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Haha ouais bonne soirée de reprise. Mon clavier a fait des sienne mais c'était bien fun.

----------


## Kaelis

> C'est plus difficile à équilibrer. Une grande carte tu peux te permettre de foutre des zones car elles pourront être ignorées. Sur une petite map les objectifs peuvent se chevaucher et donc les zones d'attaques aussi. Si tu foire ces zones tu foires deux bombe site


Pas convaincu que du vide "équilibre" une carte.

----------


## Shep1

> Le mode en lui-même me gêne pas, pourquoi pas après tout. Ce qui me pose problème c'est que ça prends la place d'une map (ça impacte le PvP).


C'est pas que je suis pas d'accord, mais pour moi le jeu a assez de cartes. Pour les opérateurs c'est une autre histoire, car tu n'es pas obligé de les jouer, à l'inverse des cartes, ou tu tombe dessus au hasard du MM. D'ailleurs on voit qu'il y a encore pas mal d'habitués qui connaissent mal le parc d'attraction. Je suis clairement d'accord avec leur plan de n'ajouter que deux nouvelles cartes, mais ils auraient du sortir deux cartes retravaillés pendant l'année 3.
Pour moi ne plus ajouter une carte par saison, c'est une bonne chose, mais mettre un mode zombie/alien clairement je ne trouve pas ça cohérent, ni avec l'univers, ni avec l'optique du jeu. Certes ça va plaire à certains car on 20 M de joueurs, donc forcément que le truc va trouver un publique, mais est-ce que ça va plaire au gros des joueurs ? Moi en tout cas, j'ai de gros doutes.

Moi j'aurais préféré qu'ils travaillent sur les cartes retirées et sur certains opérateurs vraiment pas foufou, comme Tachanka ou Castle (ils ont même dit qu'ils avaient des idées là dessus). Il y a pleins de trucs sur lesquels bosser, genre le ranked toujours en Bêta, l'ordre de sélection personnage/point de spawn qui devrait être inversé, modifier les casual pour qu'il corresponde plus aux joueurs plus expérimentés d'aujourd'hui : après deux ans de jeu, le casual devrait être autrement pour moi, garder le format plus court des matchs mais plus long des round, mais laisser le choix du point de défense et de spawn, ça éviterais aussi pas mal le sentiment que leurs cartes sont pas équilibré.

Pour parler de nouvelles cartes moi ce qui me choque, c'est qu'ils ne sortent plus de leur recette de cartes assez vastes avec deux étages. A quand une carte avec 4 étages comme Hereford ?
Bref, c'était mes deux centimes, moi j'aime toujours le jeu, même si parfois il fait bien rager. J'ai hâte de découvrir ce qu'ils veulent nous sortir pour l'année 3 et au pire on prendra que ce qui nous plait, tant pis, c'est con.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pas convaincu que du vide "équilibre" une carte.


Si.
Pour bien défendre une pièce il ne faut pas défendre la pièce, mais tout ce qui est autour, vu que tu as 5 joueurs, à 5 sur un site tu te marche dessus... M'enfin, ça te le sais puisque tu le fait...

----------


## Kaelis

> Moi j'aurais préféré qu'ils travaillent sur les cartes retirées et sur certains opérateurs vraiment pas foufou


Pour les cartes ça va arriver de ce que j'ai compris, je sais plus si ça prend aussi la place d'autre chose. Pour les opérateurs j'attends ça des patchs de mi-saison, jusqu'à maintenant il y a quand même eu des retouches bienvenues.




> Pour bien défendre une pièce il ne faut pas défendre la pièce, mais tout ce qui est autour, vu que tu as 5 joueurs, à 5 sur un site tu te marche dessus... M'enfin, ça te le sais puisque tu le fait...


Je sais bien, mais il y a des cartes qui peuvent laisser à désirer, grande ou petite. Déjà si la grande taille a un avantage pour l'équilibrage (admettons) c'est aussi gonflant à jouer quand le chrono tourne, surtout en classé. C'est au mieux à double tranchant, j'imagine que ça se discute. Et je me demande ce qui prendrait le plus de temps : chiader une petite carte qui aurait forcément des problèmes d'équilibrage à cause de sa taille, ou modéliser des grands espaces détaillés (mais détaillé en mode Dishonored 2, je sens bien que les mecs chez Ubisoft font pas ça à la va-vite) ?

Sur la question des priorités qui revient souvent, c'est mes deux centimes à moi. Des cartes qui demandent autant de boulot, je me demande si ça ne plombe pas le reste.

D'accord pour les maps énormes à deux étages, j'espère que la prochaine n'en sera pas une.

----------


## AgentDerf

Oui c'est vrai que des cartes plus petites et moyenne je suis pas contre. J'aime bcp maison (petite) et clubhouse, Orégon et Café (taille moyenne pour moi), par contre Avion me saoul perso. 
Mais là chaque nouvelle carte et de plus en plus grande, il faudrait revenir à un format plus petit.

Après Ubisoft a bcp d'employer, je suis pas sur que l'équipe qui bosse sur le mode zombie et celle qui bosse sur le suivi multi du jeu soit la même. Ca m'étonnerai pas que cela soit deux équipes complètement différente.
Ou peut-être que cela permet au dev qui en ont un peu marre de bosser que sur l'équilibrage du multi, de s'aérer un peu en bossant sur un truc moins contraignant. Mais je pense pas que cela enlève de la force de travail sur le coeur multi du jeu. 

On va pas y passer toute la soirée, mais cela change de la chasse au terro. Perso j'en fais toujours en début de soirée pour "chauffer mon AIM" et chopper quelques défi rapidos. Cela va permettre de varier les plaisirs dans la soirée.
Imagine mauvaise soirée, tu tombes sur des PGM de l'enfer, tu te fais rouler dessus toute la soirée, tu seras bien comptent d'aller te défouler sur des Zombies pour évacuer ta rage avant de te coucher.

Par contre dommage que ce mode soit limité dans le temps...

----------


## Kaelis

J'aime bien Avion, elle est originale et je trouve ça sympa de tomber dessus de temps en temps.

Pour le mode "zombie" vous êtes sûrs que c'est confirmé comme saisonnier déjà ?

edit : 'tain j'avais même pas vu le "Event" sur l'image...



 ::(:

----------


## Redlight

Évent de 4 semaines

----------


## Agano

> On va pas y passer toute la soirée, mais cela change de la chasse au terro. Perso j'en fais toujours en début de soirée pour "chauffer mon AIM" et chopper quelques défi rapidos. Cela va permettre de varier les plaisirs dans la soirée.
> Imagine mauvaise soirée, tu tombes sur des PGM de l'enfer, tu te fais rouler dessus toute la soirée, tu seras bien comptent d'aller te défouler sur des Zombies pour évacuer ta rage avant de te coucher.
> 
> Par contre dommage que ce mode soit limité dans le temps...


+1

----------


## Kaelis

Encore faut-il rager  ::ninja::

----------


## Shep1

> Encore faut-il jouer


ftfy

----------


## Kaelis

Manquerait plus que les Alpha Packs édition limitée Outbreak™ et ça me ferait une saison encore plus amère que l'Opération Health  :Sweat:

----------


## AgentDerf

Je pense que c'est dut aux vacances, mais cette dernière semaine je suis tombé sur un niveau de toxicité jamais égalé, du bon gros reloud/débile. Vivement la rentrée!  ::P:

----------


## Shep1

> Manquerait plus que les Alpha Packs édition limitée Outbreak™ et ça me ferait une saison encore plus amère que l'Opération Health


Oh putain  :Bave: 
Ou des skins payant qui buffent les armes comme dans payday  :Bave:

----------


## Kaelis

Ola malheureux ! Même pour blaguer c'est pas drôle  :Emo: 

Non mais sérieux je crains le truc bien pousse-au-crime à la Overwatch pour traire les baleines (achète les lootboxs avant la fin de l'event parce qu'après c'est terminé). Faut y aller pas à pas.

----------


## mcr47

> 400
> *10
> =4000
> 
> Tu peux pas test.


Une bien bonne soirée plus en amusement qu'en terme de frags pour ma part, mais c'est la faute de Shepe.

----------


## Kaelis

Shep il tire directement sur les ports ethernet des adversaires.

----------


## n0ra

Vous confirmez ?

----------


## Shep1

> Shep il tire directement sur les ports ethernet des adversaires.


Et sur la soeur de Dorak aussi.  :;):

----------


## Kaelis

> Vous confirmez ?


Poste un cosplay plutôt ça vaudrait mieux.

----------


## MrBishop



----------


## ElviejoDragon

Beh oui ! Les Allemands !

----------


## Agano

Ça manque de chope de bière  :tired:

----------


## Wedgge

Neuf jours sans internet, neuf putains de jours  :Splash: .




Je reviens donc à vous, en ce moment difficile ... !  ::ninja::

----------


## Styxounet

Change de FAI  ::ninja::

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Va pas chez free en tout cas. 
Les raclures des FAI.

----------


## Shep1

> Va pas chez free en tout cas. 
> Les raclures des FAI.


Et leurs techos sont incompétents  ::ninja::

----------


## Wedgge

Je viens de changer pour Free, d'ailleurs j'ai un problème, les ports veulent pas s'emboiter, va falloir faire venir le technicien, quelqu'un de solide.

----------


## Styxounet

> les ports veulent pas s'emboiter


  :haha: 
Nan mais Shep c'est parce que tu ne m'as jamais rencontré c est tout. Sinon tu n'aurais plus d'internet crois moi  ::P:

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim



----------


## MrBishop

> Je viens de changer pour Free, d'ailleurs j'ai un problème, les ports veulent pas s'emboiter, va falloir faire venir le technicien, quelqu'un de solide.


Je savais que t'aimais les trucs solides.

----------


## Kaelis

Comme des seysques ?

----------


## n0ra

Si vous voulez des fonds d'écran pour votre portable : https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...graphics_from/

----------


## Shep1

> Nan mais Shep c'est parce que tu ne m'as jamais rencontré c est tout. Sinon tu n'aurais plus d'internet crois moi


T'oserais pas me faire ça ? Hein ?  :Emo:

----------


## Bathory

Instant pigeon, j'ai pris le Year 3.  ::wub::

----------


## Styxounet

> T'oserais pas me faire ça ? Hein ?


Nan parce que sous tes airs de mec viril je sais que se cache un homme fragile  :;): 
Mais ya longtemps, un mec n'a pas voulu me laisser partir, et une fois sortit j'ai veillé à ce qu'il n'ait plus le net. Plus pendant quelques années en tout cas. Quelque soit l'opérateur. Faites pas chier un techos!

----------


## Akit0

On sait quand débute l'event de janvier ?

----------


## Shep1

En février.

----------


## Thom Reznor

> http://tof.cx/images/2018/01/04/d81a...3810b7e1d1.jpg


ça va, c'est discret !

----------


## AgentDerf

> Si vous voulez des fonds d'écran pour votre portable : https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...graphics_from/


Celui là c'est l'histoire de ma vie :

----------


## n0ra

Une page blanche  ::o: . C'est beau !

----------


## Wedgge

Il y a du monde qui est chaud de l'entre jambe pour du v5 ce soir ?

----------


## n0ra

Oui, bien sûr ! et sinon ça en est où le sondage ?

Les qualifs pour la 6 invitational ont commencé.

M a gagné face à aAa 2-0.
Requiem la team avec Whiteshark et Falko dedans est en plein match contre Room Factory https://www.twitch.tv/scoksc2

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Dispo également (puisque Bouygues a pas l'air de vouloir prendre en compte ma résiliation)

----------


## Fakir Bleu

Je serai là aux alentours de 21h30

----------


## n0ra

Vitality éliminé 2-0 face à Xbox Master Race 



Requiem dégagé 2-1 par les russes de Room Factory.

----------


## n0ra

beGenius éliminé 2-1 par les polonais de Patokalipsa  ::o: 

Il reste Supremacy et Millenium en team française et joueront l'une contre l'autre demain  ::ninja:: .

La braguette après cette journée :

----------


## Redlight

Begenius c'est pas étonnant ils ont perdu Elemzj tout recemment.

Vitality ils continuent leur descente au enfer, ça va faire 1 an maintenant qu'ils sont médiocre.

----------


## n0ra

Merci pour les ranked  :;):

----------


## MrBishop

Putain y a que des équipes randoms qui ont gagné, AHAHAHAH Patokalipsa, #Xboxmasterrace, So-on...
Genre toutes les équipes "connus" ont perdus : Requiem, Invicta Gaming, Vitality, BeG...  ::mellow:: 

Je sais pas pour les autres mais Requiem, c'est même pas étonnant honnêtement. White est le capitaine et pourtant, il s'éparpille sur 10 000 jeux pour le bien de sa communauté Youtube : Fortnite, Tarkov, PUBG... Tu peux pas rivaliser avec des équipes qui ont la dalle et jouent à R6 h24, la preuve. Même face à des équipes dont le nom est "moins" connus mais derrière, ça se voit que y a du training.

A un moment si tu veux toucher le sommet, il faut faire comme Pengu, Panix... : jouer des heures et des heures à R6. Pas faire 2h de Fortnite et 2h de R6 dans la journée pour les views.

Alors attention : je ne lui demande pas de jouer qu'à R6. De toute manière, sa commu est principalement là que pour R6 donc il a jouer à d'autres jeux tout simplement pour son plaisir perso. Mais il faut choisir : ton avenir de joueur pro ou jouer à d'autres jeux et prendre du retard par rapport aux autres équipes qui tryhard R6 tout les jours ?

Les Six Invitational, c'est là où toutes les plus grosses équipes se rencontrent et clairement, tu peux tout simplement pas prétendre à toucher la Pro League si tu t’entraînes pas comme un vrai pro. C'est dommage parce qu'il est vraiment bon comme joueur, il a un très gros potentiel mais tout va un peu trop vite pour lui je pense... En moins de 6 mois, il est passé d'une équipe lambda Team Insanity à Capitaine d'une équipe pro qui a maintenant un sponsor, on attends de lui des résultats... C'est finit les Go4 juste pour s'amuser.




Un peu de fun et de flick ! "The flick god"  :Vibre:  (si vous voulez voir ce que Pengu pense de Beaulo, par curiosité : https://clips.twitch.tv/BoringAltrui...ateeYouDontSay )

----------


## Redlight

Faut surtout qu'il s'achète un cerveau le White et qu'il arrête de se prendre pour un top niveau. Certes il est meilleur que 90% des joueurs mais il est vraiment pas ouf chez les "pros"

----------


## n0ra

La braguette après les matchs d'aujourd'hui

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

servers down ou c'est juste moi?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> 


La Valk cam en plein vol sur kafe, restecp.

----------


## MrBishop

Panne générale des serveurs Ubi sur l'ensemble des jeux AHAHAHAH

https://support.ubi.com/en-US/News/0...orms-January-6

Du coup a on pas pu game de la soirée. Putain.  :Emo:

----------


## Bloub et Riz

Dites, si on veut prendre l'année 3 et si on a la version steam du jeu, est-ce qu'on est obligé de prendre une clé steam ou on peut acheter une clé uplay qui s'activera quand même depuis steam ? (je ne sais pas si je suis clair)

----------


## JazzMano

Normalement, même si tu as la version steam ça lance quand même uplay donc je dirais qu'il te faut une clé uplay mais je suis quasi sur qu'une clé steam fonctionne aussi.

Ranked à 18h les mecs !

----------


## Redlight

> Ranked à 18h les mecs !


Non

----------


## Wedgge

On prend pas les copper de toute façon Red.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> On prend pas les copper de toute façon Red.


gif incoming

----------


## n0ra

Les demi playoffs NA débutent maintenant https://www.twitch.tv/rainbow6

----------


## Redlight

Faut dormir monsieur

----------


## n0ra

> Faut dormir monsieur


Je dors !

Ela nerf au prochain patch. Patch note cette semaine.

----------


## Sim's

Je n'avais pas joué à R6 depuis mars dernier, je me sens bien largué dans la map Theme Park. J'ai l'impression d'être tout le temps perdu.  :tired:

----------


## Kaelis

T'inquiète t'es pas le seul  ::ninja:: 

Pour dire du bien du jeu : je trouve les ajouts d'opérateurs excellents. C'est varié et j'ai l'embarras du choix à chaque partie surtout en défense (Valk, Echo, Mira...). Ça relance bien l'intérêt, je trouve que les nouveaux venus de l'année 2 sont au niveau et j'espère que ça continuera l'année qui arrive. Il y a quelques persos qui me laissent de marbre (Vigil, Zofia) mais c'est une affaire de goûts.

Overwatch (que je défendrai devant l'Éternel) a beaucoup de qualités mais de ce côté là je trouve Siege bien meilleur.

----------


## Redlight

Tiens ça fait trois jours qu'ils ont annoncé avoir un fix pour le glitch de Jager, mais ils attendre encore quelques jours avant de la déployer...


Ah et apparemment les balles traversent toujours les boucliers...

----------


## delbosque

Je lache mon uplay : Delbosque44 pour ceux qui veulent rank ce soir (je suis gold III)

Je suis également sur un discord spécial R6 FR 

https://discord.gg/759P8cY

----------


## Redlight

Bah on a un mumble...

----------


## AgentDerf

Je comprend pas pourquoi autant de canard bloquent sur Mumble, c'est quand même plus simple Discord. Un lien, pas de certif, et paf, c'est partie.

----------


## Kaelis

Mumble marche très bien.

Je pense que le fait qu'il soit payé par les canards (via la rédaction) est plus rassurant qu'un service gratuit qui se paye "autrement" et géré on ne sait comment par on ne sait qui.

Perso je préfère l'approche du serveur Mumble de Canard PC.

----------


## Frypolar

> Je comprend pas pourquoi autant de canard bloquent sur Mumble, c'est quand même plus simple Discord. Un lien, pas de certif, et paf, c'est partie.


Mumble ne t’espionne pas. Son business model n’est pas de se nourrir de tes informations privées. C’est gratuit, open-source, chaque serveur est séparé. En l’occurrence celui de CPC est hébergé par CPC, t’as pas une boîte qui récupère des informations derrière. Je sais même pas si des logs sont conservés bien longtemps, il faudrait demander à Wobak ou Flubber.

----------


## Redlight

> Je comprend pas pourquoi autant de canard bloquent sur Mumble, c'est quand même plus simple Discord. Un lien, pas de certif, et paf, c'est partie.


On bloque pas mais c'est là que la communauté se retrouve, c'est tout. C'est centralisé et tous les jeux populaires des canard y sont. Donc on retombe souvent sur les même personne sympathique c'est cool. Je vois pas pourquoi on irait sur discord pour R6.

Les admins avaient envisagé de migrer sur discord avant de jeter un coup d’œil à la politique de confidentialité un peu louche de discord de mémoire.

----------


## Frypolar

Carrément louche. Surtout si tu regardes l’historique de la boîte.

----------


## Agano

Un bon match en Classé, on mène 3 à 2, manche décisive, j'ouvre une brèche avec Twitch, et PAN L'ÉCRAN BLEU DE MERDE  :Boom: 

Une MàJ de Win10 qui faisait chier, mais du coup j'ai été déco brutalement au moment décisif. Ils ont dû me haïr  ::wacko::

----------


## Styxounet

> On bloque pas mais c'est là que la communauté se retrouve, c'est tout.


Ha ouai sur Destiny2 des canards ont fait sédition, résultat les uns faisait une promotion agressive de Discord, les autres hésitaient, et la communauté était divisée. C'était une belle connerie.

----------


## MrBishop

Juste super impressionnant. Regardez bien la vidéo, franchement c'est hyper intéressant : 

Spoiler Alert! 


Avant même que la partie commence, il arrive à deviner la stratégie adverse. 
*0:04* & *1:18* : Six4 prédit qu'ils vont essayaient d'ouvrir derrière "Church" (trad : Eglise), derrière le bar et de planter. *2:34*, Renshiro confirme le tout en disant "Thatcher, ça va faire derrière le bar les gars". Effectivement, Capitao fumi le hall et Thermite s'apprête à faire le mur et persisteront de ce côté là.

*1:18* : Six4 dit que Blackbeard va dropper tunnel en provenant de Garage. A *3:20*, en effet, Blackbeard a bien dropper tunnel bleu en provenance de Garage et pushera par là tout le restant du round.




Je retire ce que j'ai dis Red. C'est peut-être bien uns des meilleurs joueurs français de son temps finalement  :Emo:  . Puis un vrai capitaine quoi, il a vraiment la carrure d'un leader.

----------


## Redlight

Ah oui c'est pas neuf cette vidéo, ça date de la saison 3 je crois. Je l'avais déjà vu il gueule comme un veau à la fin. Après les strats à cette époque était quand même facile à déviner. Tu avais toujours un BB bleu et Thermite ouvrait toujours le mur église. C'était ultra classique comme attaque.

Le mercredi il faisait des stream sympa avec sa salty academy. Il stream des parties perso et donne des conseils c'était cool à regarder. D'ailleurs il fait payer ses cours, quelques joueurs avec qui j'ai joué dans les diverses team avait pris un forfait avec lui. Il faisait aussi des analyses de match PL et là tu vois qu'il était un peu largué maintenant. Je sais pas si il continue par contre.

----------


## Thom Reznor

https://www.dealabs.com/codes-promo/...mandes-1151206


Ce qui donne le season pass year 3 pour 20.99 euros, si cela intéresse quelqu'un  ::):

----------


## MrBishop

du monde pour game, là maintenant ?

----------


## Frypolar

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-_pz6A1p8Q


Je connaissais pas, celui sur Kixstar est très sympa aussi :

----------


## n0ra

> Ah oui c'est pas neuf cette vidéo, ça datte de la saison 3 je crois.




 :Drum: 


Finale playoff NA dans 15min. Era vs Reckless https://www.twitch.tv/Rainbow6

----------


## MrBishop

Bosco tellement solide sur Consulat mon gars, il faisait du 11 kills quand je me suis arrêter (4-1 pour eRa)

Mais du coup bonne nuit, j'y jettais juste un coup d'oeil !

----------


## ElviejoDragon

> Juste super impressionnant. Regardez bien la vidéo, franchement c'est hyper intéressant : Avant même que la partie commence, il arrive à deviner la stratégie adverse.


Oui et comme il le répète pendant tout le round ensuite au moins on ne risque pas de louper l'info.
Enfin c'est bien il fait 8 kills dont son équipier, j'en fais pas autant (sauf pour l'équipier)

----------


## Paradox

> Petite vidéo d'hier soir. Shep était en forme.


On tient une miniserie !  ::trollface:: 

Merci pour le partage, je me suis bien marre en tout cas.

----------


## JazzMano

Shep l'arnaque : https://streamable.com/ul9q5

Tu t'es fait fusiller mec : https://streamable.com/745pm

----------


## Redlight

J'aurais pensé que tu l'avais amoché plus que ça le Tatcher.

J'imagine le cerveau de shep (faut se concentrer c'est très petit) : oh merde je suis tombé, vite donne l'info.... Mince mon pote est mort.... Hey mais je suis Zofia je peux me relever au faite !

----------


## MrBishop

Aie aie aie Sheeeeeeep ! Comment il s'est relever en mode «J'abandonnerais pas»  ::XD:: 
Propre  :;):

----------


## Shep1

> J'aurais pensé que tu l'avais amoché plus que ça le Tatcher.
> 
> J'imagine le cerveau de shep (faut se concentrer c'est très petit) : oh merde je suis tombé, vite donne l'info.... Mince mon pote est mort.... Hey mais je suis Zofia je peux me relever au faite !


]

Va ramasser les boulons de ta brêle, on est ici entre personne civilisée.  :tired:

----------


## Redlight

T'es lent, t'es lent. C'est pas grave. Tu peux réussir, il y a des écoles spécialisées qui existent tu sais.

----------


## Paradox

J'en peux plus de cette camera de l'enfer situee au niveau du plexus, bordel !!!  :Boom:

----------


## Redlight

Patch notes du mid season : https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/e...reinforcements

Nerf d'Ela
Nerf de Ash (enfin !!!)
Capitao is back baby  :Cigare: 
Bnadit perd un barbelé

----------


## Frypolar

Et Twitch perd 10 dards par drone (reste 5 au lieu de 15). Ils se sont pas dit que si elle était souvent utilisée c'est qu'il y avait tellement de gadgets que Thatcher perdait de l'intérêt...

- - - Updated - - -

D'ailleurs elles sont sympas leurs courbes de dégâts, ça leur dit pas de les mettre dans le jeu comme ça devrait être le cas sur tous les FPS compétitifs ?

----------


## Redlight

> Et Twitch perd 10 dards par drone (reste 5 au lieu de 15). Ils se sont pas dit que si elle était souvent utilisée c'est qu'il y avait tellement de gadgets que Thatcher perdait de l'intérêt...


Avec deux drones ça fait quand même 10 gadget. Disons qu'elle ne servira plus a taser l'adversaire en revanche.

Le nouvel écran de cast pue la classe  ::):

----------


## Frypolar

Ben si tu comptes rien que les caméras fixes ça fait déjà pas mal. 10 gadgets quand en face il y a des caméras, une Mira et un Jagger/Bandit/Ela (je parle même pas d'une combinaison), ça commence à chiffrer.

----------


## Redlight

> Ben si tu comptes rien que les caméras fixes ça fait déjà pas mal. 10 gadgets quand en face il y a des caméras, une Mira et un Jagger/Bandit/Ela (je parle même pas d'une combinaison), ça commence à chiffrer.


Bof, tu détruis seulement les caméra intérieur qui sont importantes : 3.
Les mira : 2
Kapkan/Ela : 2
Batterie : 2

9 au total. En revanche faudra vraiment faire gaffe à pas le perdre.

----------


## MrBishop

Complètement débile le nerf de Twitch, c'est vraiment incompréhensible... :/

----------


## Kaelis

Bon sang  :Gerbe: 

Ca me paraît très rude pour Twitch. A voir mais ça m'excite pas des masses.

----------


## Paradox

> Va pas chez free en tout cas. 
> Les raclures des FAI.


Le meilleur FAI que j'ai eu en France, toutes les villes ou j'ai ete, et de tres loin devant les autres (Bouygues/Orange), en ADSL et FTTH. Pas eu le courage d'aller chez SFR/Numericable, je ne suis pas maso.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Complètement débile le nerf de Twitch, c'est vraiment incompréhensible... :/


Y se passe quoi ?

----------


## n0ra

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Y se passe quoi ?


Réponse en page précédente !




> *Twitch’s Shock Drone Ammo*
> 
> We reduced the max ammo for each Shock Drone to 5 (from 15).
> 
> *Game Designer notes:* Twitch right now is too strong. There are several possible reasons, one of them being that her drones have the potential to deny an unreasonable amount of electronics from defenders. We feel that this change will force players to start making choices about when to shoot or to save their ammo, and which Defender gadgets to destroy.


De ce que je peux lire ici et là, c'est que les avis sont partagés. Certains trouvent le nerf non justifié ou trop énorme, d'autres s'en réjouissent.

----------


## Kaelis

Sinon y a la même en français six posts avant  ::ninja::

----------


## n0ra

> Sinon y a la même en français six posts avant


Ah oué ! je pensais que l'on avait déjà fait une page complète.

----------


## n0ra

La réponse officielle ( plus en détails ) d'il y a quelques minutes à propos du nerf de Twitch :




> After speaking with the lead of our balancing team, we have a bit more information to share with you regarding the reasoning behind the changes to Twitch’s Shock Drone.
> 
> One of the major complaints that we have seen is regarding how easily killed Twitch’s drone is, so why would she need a nerf? The Shock Drone is the most “stealthy” drone in the game. It makes nearly no noise when moving, and is only really detectable when it fires. Reducing the number of charges will make players stop to think about what they feel is worth shooting, and what is not.
> 
> The other reasoning behind the change is what we refer to as “gadget economy”. Given that she currently has 30 total charges available, this could lead to all Defender cameras + most gadgets being destroyed. This is simply too much. Being able to destroy 10 gadgets means that players will have to make a conscious decision on which Defender gadgets to leave up or destroy, instead of killing all Defender Cameras, all the Defender gadgets, and having few shots to spare for an unsuspecting Operator. In line with this, it is important to note that the average number of gadgets destroyed by one Shock Drone in a single round is 1.4 (this includes cameras). This ties into the previous point regarding the Shock Drone being spotted when it shoots.
> 
> As with all changes, we are going to continue to monitor feedback (after you have had a chance to actually play with the changes), and make adjustments if we feel it is necessary.


https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co..._drone_change/

----------


## ElviejoDragon

C'est débile... 
Apparemment ça suffisait pas de rajouter des pièges invisibles, maintenant on limite les moyens de les désactiver -_- 
Passer de 15 à 5 charges c'est complètement overkill, réduire de moitié aurait suffi

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Parceque vous pétiez vraiment 30 gadgets avant de perdre les 2 drones avant ?
Quand t'en fait 10 c'est déjà pas mal.

----------


## Kaelis

Je joue pas Twitch très souvent, mais mon plaisir c'est de péter les caméras (ça fait déjà pas mal de boulot) puis d'aller mettre un peu le bazar sur l'objectif (très vite repéré, disons 2-3 gadgets en moyenne) et en bonus tazzer un gus ou deux.

Avec trois fois moins de fléchettes je me vois très limité. Côté équilibrage je demande à voir en action, mais côté plaisir de jouer ça m'emballe pas du tout.

----------


## AgentDerf

Oula! De 15 à 5 c'est violent quand même! 
5 t'as pas le droit de louper ton tir, le nombre de fois ou tu dois t'y reprendre plusieurs fois pour une mira, ou même un cam un pixel trop loin.
Le nerfé je peux comprendre, car 15 c'est assez violent les dégats que tu peux faire, entre les gadjets de défense que tu éclates, et les 10 pv que tu voles par ci par là, c'était assez puissant.

Mais 5 c'est vraiment faible, un petit 7 ou 8 cela m'aurai paru plus raisonnable dans un premier temps.

Le fait est que Twitch reste quand même un preso puissant, son Famas déchire tellement! <3

----------


## Kaelis

D'ici à voir ce que ça donne en jeu, mon inquiétude c'est plutôt de me dire que si cette modification s'avère exagérée... combien de temps ça leur prendrait à corriger ?

J'espère qu'ils utiliseront le TTS à bon escient (ce qui n'est pas dans leur habitude de ce que j'ai pu lire).

----------


## AgentDerf

Le nerf de Ela de 4 sec au lieu de 7 sec c'est un peu violent aussi, ils y vont pas avec le dos de la cuillère!

----------


## Frypolar

> Parceque vous pétiez vraiment 30 gadgets avant de perdre les 2 drones avant ?
> Quand t'en fait 10 c'est déjà pas mal.


Ben non mais t'en fais pas 5+5. Souvent t'as un drone qui détruit plus de 5 gadgets. Maintenant c'est impossible. Surtout que les drones apparaissent toujours au même endroit en début de partie, si les défenseurs les chassent un peu, ton premier drone il est vite mort.

Au passage leurs explications sont pas super cohérentes...

----------


## Redlight

Bah ça forcera les joueurs à la jouer moins no-brain avec leur drone Twitch. C'est juste qu'on ne pourra plus troll avec tes taz. Et puis si tu ne fait sauter rien que les mira tes drones sont largement rentabilisés.

J'ai fait quelques parties hier, j'avais oublié à quel point ce jeu est inconsistant.

Je tire 5 balles sur un 3 d'amures avec Zofia (45 dommage) il reste en vie.
Round suivant : Blitz me tire 3-4 balles (42 dommage) sur moi en 3 d'amures au même endroit mais de plus loin je meurt.

C'est assez frustrant, j'ai l'impression que tu aurais beau réitérer les mêmes situations ça ne se finirai jamais pareil. Et malgré un netcode qui s'est améliorer au fil de l'eau comment le peeker advantage peut être encore si flagrant ?

----------


## AgentDerf

Ah chaque fois que je joue Twitch, dans la phase de préparation je fais toujours :
"Allez y passer devant, mon drone il coûte plus cher que le votre!"  ::P: 

C'est toujours tendu de le garder un drone Twitch en vie, faut pas rusher l'objectif, faut l'envoyer un peu après que la partie ai commencée pendant que les défenseurs sont occupé ailleurs.

----------


## Redlight

Perso je vais à l'opposer de l'objectif faire quelques caméras en me rapprochant par des chemins détourné. Après y a des map ou t'es niqué comme café par exemple.

----------


## ElviejoDragon

> Parceque vous pétiez vraiment 30 gadgets avant de perdre les 2 drones avant ?
> Quand t'en fait 10 c'est déjà pas mal.


Peut-être pas 30 mais oui ça m'arrivait de dépasser les 5 charges avec un drone, entre les cams, les mute, bandit, mira, kapkan, jager pour ne citer que les plus évidents (voire les ela ou lesion même si c'est beaucoup plus circonstanciel). 
En général comme AgentDerf je n'expose pas le drone pendant la phase de repérage ; d'une part je préfère attendre que les gadgets soient déployés, d'autre part tu es plus facilement repérable à ce moment-là (et si tu ne surveilles pas bien le timer, la seconde où tu perds le contrôle du drone en début de round peut lui être fatale). 
Pour le coup ça m'aurait moins choqué que le tazing soit moins efficace (voire inefficace) contre les joueurs, ça c'est du bonus. 

Parce que là leur justif c'est "Twitch est un contre efficace contre les défenseurs, annulons son efficacité". 
C'est un peu comme s'ils viraient une grenade EMP de Thatcher en disant "ha ben zuuuut ça neutralise toute une pièce, c'est trop fort, déso".

----------


## Redlight

Bah ils lui ont nerfé sa porté de 30% quand même à Tatcher pendant la première année...

----------


## MrBishop

La spécialité de Ubi : buffer puis debuffer les opérateurs ahahah

Blackbeard (détient le record) : debuffer *3 fois* puis buffer.
Twitch : buffer puis debuffer

----------


## Paradox

> La spécialité de Ubi : buffer puis debuffer les opérateurs ahahah
> 
> Blackbeard (détient le record) : debuffer *3 fois* puis buffer.
> Twitch : buffer puis debuffer


On appelle ca de l'equilibrage, mossieur.  ::ninja::

----------


## Redlight

> On appelle ca de l'equilibrage, mossieur.


Non on appelle ça sortir et laisser sciemment des opérateurs pété pour pousser à l'achat puis patcher le tout quelques mois plus tard pour pas que le jeu devienne un gros foutoir.

----------


## MrBishop

> Non on appelle ça sortir et laisser sciemment des opérateurs pété pour pousser à l'achat puis patcher le tout quelques mois plus tard pour pas que le jeu devienne un gros foutoir.


Voilà xD
Puis en plus d'être pas crédible, c'est ridicule quoi :/ Debuffer 3 fois un opérateur, c'est énorme. À chaque patch, Blackbeard se prenait un nerf, c'était ri-di-cule au point qu'on commençait à l'appeler «Papy Blackbeard»  :Fouras:

----------


## Redlight

Sinon le drama du moment sur reddit, KingGoerge l'un des plus gros streamer R6, ex pro :



Voilà voilà  ::unsure::

----------


## AgentDerf

Je rappel encore, un pote qui jouait pas suffisamment pour engendrer de la renommé à foison, qui avait économiser 25 000, je lui ai dit "Vas-y prend BlackBeard! C'est de la bombe!"

Je crois qu'il m'en veut encore ^^

----------


## Kaelis

L'équilibrage c'est sans fin, il faut s'approcher d'une situation optimale par itération c'est normal. Ça sera jamais parfait, je peux le comprendre et je compatis.



Ce qui est bizarre c'est d'y aller à coup de pioche et de mettre des semaines à s'en rendre compte. Parce que si c'est pour faire quelques heures de TTS, ok roulez jeunesses et à la prochaine mi-saison remettre un bon gros coup de truelle.

C'est vraiment la méthode qui me laisse perplexe. Je me trompe peut-être mais j'ai un vague souvenir que l'Operation Health avait parmi ces objectifs de permettre aux développeurs d'être plus réactif" et "agiles" pour patcher & co.

----------


## Redlight

C'était sensé fluidifier le processus de patch ainsi que les retour en arrière. 

Après ils n'en ont pas la volonté tout simplement. Ela c'est n'importe quoi. Tout comme BB quand il est sorti et ses 800hp sur le shield (avec ses 40hp maintenant c'est assez cocasse). Et ça en dis long sur la compétence d'Ubi à équilibrer ses opérateurs.

----------


## AgentDerf

Le nerf de Bandit avec un barbelé de moins c'est bien dommage. Je m'en servait comme "mute" du pauvre pour bloquer les drones en les électrisants.

Par contre il buff Lesion, c'est étrange non? A un moment il avait parler de réduire le nombre de piège (genre passer de 7 à 5, d'ailleurs j'ai pas fait gaffe si c'est le cas), et au final ils lui boost son temps de repop de ses pièges... Je sens qu'il va être nerfé dans pas longtemps  ::P:

----------


## Paradox

> Non on appelle ça sortir et laisser sciemment des opérateurs pété pour pousser à l'achat puis patcher le tout quelques mois plus tard pour pas que le jeu devienne un gros foutoir.


Did you notice the " ::ninja:: ", sir ?

----------


## Redlight

> Did you notice the "", sir ?


Je ne te répondais pas vraiment, j'enchainais juste sur ton propos. Car quoi qu'on en dise ça reste de l'équilibrage, BB est plutôt pas mal désormais. Mais leur volonté n'est pas là quand ils sortent des opérateurs.

----------


## Shep1

> Parceque vous pétiez vraiment 30 gadgets avant de perdre les 2 drones avant ?
> Quand t'en fait 10 c'est déjà pas mal.


Non mais avec un drone j'arrivais à détruire toutes les caméras sur certaines cartes. 
J'étais contre le nerf mais leur justification me plaît et je vais essayer ca. Par contre je trouve qu'ils devraient avoir le même raisonnement avec les pièges. À ce stade du jeu il y en a vraiment trop, tu ne sais plus où donner de la tête. Je pense qu'ils devraient réduire leur nombre surtout en ce qui concerne kapkan. Lésion aussi en a pas mal mais c'est différent pour moi.

----------


## Paradox

> Je ne te répondais pas vraiment, j'enchainais juste sur ton propos. Car quoi qu'on en dise ça reste de l'équilibrage, BB est plutôt pas mal désormais. Mais leur volonté n'est pas là quand ils sortent des opérateurs.


Un petit doute, meme si ton point le laissait deviner.

Et tu n'as pas tort, ce qui ne gache rien.

----------


## Bathory

> Je rappel encore, un pote qui jouait pas suffisamment pour engendrer de la renommé à foison, qui avait économiser 25 000, je lui ai dit "Vas-y prend BlackBeard! C'est de la bombe!"
> 
> Je crois qu'il m'en veut encore ^^


Me semble qu'en ranked BB a le plus gros ratio de victoire donc c'est pas si débile (même si c'pas le plus utilisé)

----------


## Wedgge

> Sinon le drama du moment sur reddit, KingGoerge l'un des plus gros streamer R6, ex pro :
> 
> 
> 
> Voilà voilà


 :nawak:

----------


## n0ra

Sa réponse, 



voilà voilà

----------


## n0ra

Si vous jouez sur le PTS et vous voulez report les bugs, les devs ont mis en place une plateforme dédiée https://r6fix.ubi.com/

----------


## Styxounet

> Sa réponse, 
> 
> 
> 
> voilà voilà


Je ne comprend pas que les équipe "pro" ne foutent pas une clause de comportement dans les contrats. Ce genre de mec à une vraie audience auprès des plus jeunes et son comportement légitime le Cyberbullying.

----------


## n0ra

Sur une note plus sensuelle  ::ninja::

----------


## Redlight

> Je ne comprend pas que les équipe "pro" ne foutent pas une clause de comportement dans les contrats. Ce genre de mec à une vraie audience auprès des plus jeunes et son comportement légitime le Cyberbullying.


Sur ce point la scène R6 est affligeante. On a pas les énormes structure comme Fnatic ou TSM qui sont carrés. La chaque joueur y va de sa petite remarque dès qu'il se passe un truc. Le twitter d'un des mec des BeGenius est juste hallucinant.

----------


## Redlight

Heureusement on a des mec comme Askura, mais pas sur qu'il joue encore.



Et je suis en featuring dans celle ci  ::o:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RjsXaDBWwKs

----------


## Wedgge

> Heureusement on a des mec comme Askura, mais pas sur qu'il joue encore.
> 
> 
> 
> Et je suis en featuring dans celle ci  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RjsXaDBWwKs


Je viens de regarder une de ses vidéos au hasard, vraiment fun il me fait penser à Birgirpall, et en plus t'es un VIP mec : https://youtu.be/RjsXaDBWwKs?t=8m19s
  ::XD:: .

----------


## Raoul Wolfoni

> Sinon le drama du moment sur reddit, KingGoerge l'un des plus gros streamer R6, ex pro :
> 
> 
> 
> Voilà voilà


Moi qui le trouvait plutôt sympa, pas prise de tête, en fait c'est un vrai demeuré avec un égo surdimensionné...

----------


## AgentDerf

> Me semble qu'en ranked BB a le plus gros ratio de victoire donc c'est pas si débile (même si c'pas le plus utilisé)


Non mais il est peut-être très bien BB, mais il matche pas mon style de jeu, je le trouve tellement lent/lourd. Et je pense qu'il est plus adapté au gros PGM qui connaissent bien le jeu, plus qu'un perso casual friendly.

----------


## Redlight

> Je viens de regarder une de ses vidéos au hasard, vraiment fun il me fait penser à Birgirpall, et en plus t'es un VIP mec : https://youtu.be/RjsXaDBWwKs?t=8m19s
>  .


Je l'ai contacté sur twitter pour l'encourager à en sortir une nouvelle, le mec est hyper cool, il m'a répondu et m'a envoyé une preview. Une nouvelle vidéo devrait sortir bientôt tout aussi drôle.

----------


## mcr47

Petite vidéo qui montre les changements du jeu de 2015 à 2017. Plutôt intéressant.

----------


## Paradox

> Petite vidéo qui montre les changements du jeu de 2015 à 2017. Plutôt intéressant.


Dommage qu'ils ait garde la camera-plexus... Interessant, sinon.

----------


## Wedgge

Elle est très bien cette cam, rien d'aberrant, on retrouve sensiblement la même chose sur beaucoup de fps exemple avec EFT :

----------


## Paradox

> Elle est très bien cette cam, rien d'aberrant, on retrouve sensiblement la même chose sur beaucoup de fps exemple avec EFT : 
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/01/13/fc4...07c596b9db.jpg


On ne voit pas ce que justement j'essaie d'expliquer : la camera arrive au niveau du plexus
- du coup tu crois que tout le monde est plus grand que toi
- ta tete sort de couverture avant que tu ne le vois
- tu ne sais pas forcement si cette derniere est cache ou non

----------


## Redlight

> On ne voit pas ce que justement j'essaie d'expliquer : la camera arrive au niveau du plexus
> - du coup tu crois que tout le monde est plus grand que toi
> - ta tete sort de couverture avant que tu ne le vois
> - tu ne sais pas forcement si cette derniere est cache ou non


La caméra est dans le cou en réalité. Ils l'ont déjà remontée et les fois où ta tête dépasse.alors que tu penses être à couvert sont tres très rare et il y a vraiment très peu de ton crâne qui est exposé

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Il est vraiment beau eft

----------


## Bathory

Il est aussi très gourmand à l'heure actuelle.  ::P:

----------


## Paradox

> La caméra est dans le cou en réalité. Ils l'ont déjà remontée et les fois où ta tête dépasse.alors que tu penses être à couvert sont tres très rare et il y a vraiment très peu de ton crâne qui est exposé


 Depuis quand ?

J'ai vu des videos assez "scandaleuses" sur le sujet...

----------


## MrBishop

Depuis toujours.

Il y aura toujours des vidéos scandaleuses sur le jeu car il y a quand même quelques problèmes qui résident mais dans l'ensemble, le jeu a fait de très très gros progrès depuis sa release et ça personne ne peut dire le contraire. C'est juste de la maladresse et de l'incompétences quelques fois de la part de Ubi ainsi que des prises de décisions, qui sont assez (beaucoup) débiles malheureusement.

----------


## Krogort

Vu que les balles partent de la camera et pas du bout du canon, c'est pas un mauvais compromis d'avoir la camera la ou elle est.
Il y a déjà des tas d'opportunité d'avoir des angles de tepu alors avec la camera dans la tète ça risque de devenir n'importe quoi.

----------


## Shep1

> Vu que les balles partent de la camera et pas du bout du canon, c'est pas un mauvais compromis d'avoir la camera la ou elle est.
> Il y a déjà des tas d'opportunité d'avoir des angles de tepu alors avec la camera dans la tète ça risque de devenir n'importe quoi.


Le must c'est quand même caméra dans la tête et les balles qui sortent du canon...

----------


## Redlight

Ça créer des situations tout autant frustrante quand derrière un couvert tes balles partent dans l'obstacle devant toi (pubg)

----------


## Frypolar

Non il n’y a pas de must, tu as toujours un soucis. Avec la caméra dans la tête et les balles qui sortent du canon tu vas avoir des situations où tu vois un ennemi mais ne peut pas tirer dessus à cause de ta couverture. Dans un jeu de combat rapproché comme Rainbow Six Siege ce serait très gênant.

----------


## Redlight

> Depuis quand ?
> 
> J'ai vu des videos assez "scandaleuses" sur le sujet...


Depuis un bout de temps. La vidéo qu'avait fait les mecs de hardware.fr n'est plus valable par exemple.

----------


## Paradox

> Vu que les balles partent de la camera et pas du bout du canon, c'est pas un mauvais compromis d'avoir la camera la ou elle est.
> Il y a déjà des tas d'opportunité d'avoir des angles de tepu alors avec la camera dans la tète ça risque de devenir n'importe quoi.


Sauf que justement ca a des avantages et des inconvenients, tous les devs te le diront...

Camera tete qui passe reellement dans les organes de visees justement ca marche pas si mal.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Depuis un bout de temps. La vidéo qu'avait fait les mecs de hardware.fr n'est plus valable par exemple.


C'etait pas chez eux, un autre mec qui teste le netcode des jeux et autres notamment, mais effectivement il y en a pas mal.

----------


## Frypolar

> Camera tete qui passe reellement dans les organes de visees justement ca marche pas si mal.


Ça veut dire que tu peux te faire tuer par un mec dont tu ne vois que le haut du crâne. C’est ce qu’il y avait dans BF3 il me semble. Ça pose aussi un soucis quand le joueur ne vise pas. Tu as différent compromis, suivant le style de ton jeu il y en a qui sont moins pourris.

----------


## Paradox

> Ça veut dire que tu peux te faire tuer par un mec dont tu ne vois que le haut du crâne. C’est ce qu’il y avait dans BF3 il me semble. Ça pose aussi un soucis quand le joueur ne vise pas. Tu as différent compromis, suivant le style de ton jeu il y en a qui sont moins pourris.


Si je me rappelle bien, dans BF3 c'est plus etrange que ca :
- la camera est dans la tete
- le tir part de la camera joueur pour le joueur
- le tir part de plus bas pour le server

----------


## Frypolar

Oui ça me dit quelque chose ça :D D’ailleurs je pense que le youtuber que tu cherchais est Battlenonsense : https://www.youtube.com/user/xFPxAUTh0r1ty

----------


## Paradox

> Oui ça me dit quelque chose ça :D D’ailleurs je pense que le youtuber que tu cherchais est Battlenonsense : https://www.youtube.com/user/xFPxAUTh0r1ty


En effet. Mais d'autres youtubers l'ont fait aussi, mais pas aussi bien d'ailleurs.

----------


## JazzMano

Défense d'oregeron basement depuis top : https://streamable.com/rb11c

----------


## Sarys

"you're a fucking wallhacker"  ::P:

----------


## MrBishop

du monde pour game ce soir ? j'vais montrer à Jazz comment on défend *vraiment* Oregon top avec Pulse



 ::ninja::

----------


## Redlight

T'en a déjà marre d'EFT ?

----------


## n0ra

Ils ont ouvert les votes pour le Community Vote ( c'est à dire sauver une équipe pour la 6 Invitational qui ne le mérite pas forcément, comme les Vitality en ce moment qui nous implorent sur Teuteur de voter pour eux  :^_^:  ) ... pour les fermer quelques minutes après s'être rendu compte que l'on pouvait voter à l'infini  :Clap: .

Les votes reviendront demain.

----------


## Frypolar

Les champions  :^_^:

----------


## n0ra

La structure Team Liquid fait son entrée dans le jeu en absorbant l'équipe Brésilienne MOPA ( avec d'anciens joueurs de BRK ) 

https://www.teamliquidpro.com/rainbowsix/

Team Fontt, MOPA ( donc prochainement Team Liquid ), Rogue et 1Up Esport sont les 4 équipes Wild Cards pour la 6 Invitational.

----------


## n0ra

> Les champions


Pire ... au final les votes reprennent aujourd'hui mais via Twitter ... bah oui, tout le monde utilise cette plateforme, logique !  :Facepalm: .

Je ne sais pas si un compte est obligatoire, voici tous les polls pour voter https://twitter.com/i/moments/953019978390953986

Vote final vendredi avec les 4 finalistes de chaque région.

----------


## Wedgge

On à croisé le cosplay de Manly aujourd'hui après moulte game d'un skill insoutenable porté par "my very strong leadership" ainsi que Bishop, Sirtank, Uber et Yves peuvent en témoigner. J'aurai du filmer, que des très bonnes games ambiancé comme jamais et une golerie puissante dans la force :

----------


## Redlight

Je trouve qu'attribuer une place par un système de vote bien naze.

----------


## MrBishop

> T'en a déjà marre d'EFT ?


J'y joue mais que avec des gens.. Tout seul c'est chiant et le jeu est trop frustant et punitif pour y jouer tout seul.  ::happy2:: 




Je regarde quasiment que les streams de ce mec, il est tellement relax. J'ai beau chercher, il a presque aucun point faible : excellent capitaine, peut aussi bien jouer roamer que support avec Thermite, clutcheur, bon aim, double champion du monde... 
Son stream est drôle en plus, il se prend pas la tête et tout !

----------


## Frypolar

Euh ouais enfin faut pas oublier la manière dont Penta a viré un de leurs joueurs...

----------


## Redlight

Mouais il est pas mal toxic aussi. Toujours à faire la leçon. Et son côté j'ai 20 ans et je sais tout sur tout m'a saoulé perso.

----------


## Redlight

> J'y joue mais que avec des gens.. Tout seul c'est chiant et le jeu est trop frustant et punitif pour y jouer tout seul.


Entre jouer seul ou avec Shep mon choix est vite fait perso  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Euh ouais enfin faut pas oublier la manière dont Penta a viré un de leurs joueurs...


KS ? Je me souviens plus bien.

----------


## Frypolar

Ben ils l’ont viré sans en parler à tous les membres de l’équipe et sans lui en parler. Super pro.

----------


## Wedgge

C'est le moment d'activer notre puissant lobby R6 les canards  ::P:  : Petit sondage la famille tavu... .

----------


## MrBishop

Jazz mon gars sûr  :Vibre:

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Wedgge en bas de tableau. Il y a des choses qui ne changent jamais

----------


## mcgrill

La guerre toujours la guerre...


GG les mecs ça avait l'air d'être une belle partie.

----------


## Wedgge

> Wedgge en bas de tableau. Il y a des choses qui ne changent jamais


On appelle ça jouer support Môssieur Barberousse.

----------


## n0ra

Déception, ce ne sont pas les russes les premiers  :Emo:  ::ninja::

----------


## MrBishop

Y a des joueurs allemands connus ? J'avoue que j'ai aucuns noms qui me vient en tête là  ::|: 

La France 2ème les gars PUTAIN  :Vibre:  Je suppose que je contribue à ces statistiques vu que j'ai été Diamant une fois  ::ninja::  mais ça c'était avant :tristedeouf:

Du monde pour game les gens, là maintenant ?

----------


## Shylar

En Allemagne ils ont Sergio-svm. Bien que je déteste ce gars, il faut reconnaître qu'il est extrêmement doué mais ne joue pas sur le circuit pro.

----------


## MrBishop

Sergio est belge  ::happy2::

----------


## AgentDerf

Trop mimiiiiiiii  ::love::

----------


## Frypolar

Ubi, toujours au top :



Parce que les tests unitaires c’est pour les faibles.

----------


## Redlight

C'est le genre de chose qui me font penser que R6 ne profitera pas d'avancées majeures désormais, à moins qu'ils changent et restructurent leur façon de travailler en profondeur. Ca sent le truc qui a été développé avant que le changement du drop-off ne soit déployé en live. Et bah du coup ça sort avec les anciennes valeurs. Ca fait deux ans qu'on se tape des bug qui reviennent ou des modifications qui sautent d'un patch à l'autre avant d'être re-patché.

----------


## Wedgge

Bishop qui nous refait un remake d'Ocean 11 "lol t'as vu Wouèdgge on peut passer ici". 



 :tired:

----------


## MrBishop

Je vois juste Buck sur la photo, mais pas de Bishop.

cule  :tired:

----------


## MrBishop

L'opérateur français qui arrive fera parti d'une nouvelle unité ? Ou sera intégré au GIGN ?

Y a des rumeurs sur reddit qui dit comme quoi ça pourrait être le RAID ou la BRI vu que c'est les plus connus. Le GIPN n'existe plus vu que c'est devenu rattaché au RAID, donc ça laisse que 2 choix possibles.

Une unité BAC  :Bave: 
Un opérateur en civil  :Bave: 
Nom : Fabien  :Bave: 
Gadget : Coup de matraque  :Bave:

----------


## Lancelot du lag

Coup de matraque par derrière surtout.  ::trollface::  ::trollface::

----------


## Agano

Si seulement ça pouvait être un opérateur avec un lance-roquettes  :Emo:

----------


## Shep1

Le Service Action  :Bave:

----------


## Wedgge

> Coup de matraque par derrière surtout.


Bonne idée et on rename tout les otages en Théo.

----------


## Kaelis

jelb

----------


## Frypolar

Si vous baissez le volume des dialogues en jeu, vous entendrez moins bien les bruits de pas :

----------


## Paradox

> Si vous baissez le volume des dialogues en jeu, vous entendrez moins bien les bruits de pas :


It's a feature !  ::ninja::

----------


## Redlight

Tkt ça sera patché rapidement. Dans 2 mois  ::ninja::

----------


## Shep1

> Tkt ça sera patché rapidement. Dans 2 mois


L'année prochaine ouai...

----------


## Frypolar

Apparemment pour la prochaine saison. Mais bon.

----------


## Redlight

> Apparemment pour la prochaine saison. Mais bon.


Oui donc quasiment 2 mois, je blaguais pas. Le DLC white noise est sorti début décembre.

----------


## mcr47

Serveurs down. Encore! ::sad:: 

https://twitter.com/Rainbow6Game

----------


## MrBishop

Y a pas que les serveurs qui sont down, le skill était down ce soir aussi.

----------


## n0ra

> Y a pas que les serveurs qui sont down, le skill était down ce soir aussi.


 ::o:

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Je crois que ça a fuité les groupes des nouveaux op, j'essaie de retrouver ça, si j'ai pas rêvé.

----------


## mcgrill

> Si vous baissez le volume des dialogues en jeu, vous entendrez moins bien les bruits de pas :


Ça date de quand ce bug ????
Pas la video, le bug !!!!!

----------


## mcgrill

Tin je viens de tester...
C'est le jour et la nuit les sons, j'avais mis les dialogues au minimum.
Je ne sais pas si c'est un effet placebo mais la vache...
J'ai tout modifié sur mon pc, je ne comprenais pas d'où ça venait.

J'ai un dac/amp et un bon casque hifi et depuis plusieurs mois je n'ai plus du tout l'impression d'entendre la spacialisation mais un son confu en permanence.
Les videos youtube avaient un son plus clair et plus simple a identifier que mon jeu. Même avec des écouteurs bas de gamme je m'en rendais compte.

Je vais retester en jeu mais ça risque de me changer la vie...

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> jelb


J'adore enfoncer des portes ouvertes car se sont les seules qui ne me reviennent pas dans la gueule... :Emo:  :Emo:

----------


## Redlight

> Y a pas que les serveurs qui sont down, le skill était down ce soir aussi.


_Ouais Redlight vient jouer stp, et tout là..._

It's a trap !  :tired:

----------


## Wedgge

La deuxième game on a eu des pick up ils étaient fatigué mais fatigué  ::O: .

----------


## Redlight

C'est connu Faze clan?

----------


## Flipmode

Meilleure team csgo actuelle. Aussi pour CoD.  Très.

----------


## Redlight

Bah ils ont signé des brésiliens sur R6. La scène commence à grossir.

----------


## MrBishop

Ne pas connaître FaZe  ::O: 

C'est comme ne pas connaître Optic Gaming  ::O:

----------


## Shep1

> Ne pas connaître FaZe 
> 
> C'est comme ne pas connaître Optic Gaming


C'est l'équipe de Johnny Hallyday ?

----------


## Redlight

Connais pas. Pour infos je ne suis pas du tout la scène LoL et counter.

----------


## MrBishop

> C'est l'équipe de Johnny Hallyday ?


ah l'gamin  :Emo:

----------


## Paradox

> C'est l'équipe de Johnny Hallyday ?

----------


## Teocali

On pourrait arrêter avec les blagues sur Djoni ? faut arrêter, c'est finir maintenant. Il a donné son dernier cancer  :Emo:

----------


## n0ra

Les groupes pour la 6 Invitational



Le patch 4.2 arrive mardi prochain.

----------


## n0ra

Le vote final du Community Vote :





A voté.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Les mecs avec qui George s'est clashé venaient d'une team ?

----------


## Wedgge

Oui, et ils auraient meulé la Team Rogue de George semble t-il.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Mais d'une team qui sera à la 6 invitational ? Ou d'une  team qui aurait besoin des votes de la communauté ? Je veux du drama !

----------


## n0ra

> Mais d'une team qui sera à la 6 invitational ? Ou d'une  team qui aurait besoin des votes de la communauté ? Je veux du drama !


Flipside, ils sont dans le vote de la communauté. 

Un joueur de Flipside fait en fait partie de la même famille que celui qui c'est tiré les cheveux avec George.

Mais on s'en fout un peu non ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Il me semblait bien qu'il y avait du Flipside.
Du coup j'ai voté  ::ninja::

----------


## MrBishop

J'ai envie d'être pour Eins, une bonne petite équipe japonaise  :Vibre: 

Mais être dans la poule de ENCE & eRa, c'est chaud :/ A la limite FaZe ça peut passer, mais passer eRa, c'est chaud. Alors ENCE, j'en parle même pas

----------


## n0ra

> Bah ils ont signé des brésiliens sur R6. La scène commence à grossir.


Ils ont absorbé la Team Fontt en fait.

Team Liquid = MOPA = anciens noyaux durs de BRK
FaZe = Team Fontt
Evil Geniuses = Continuum

 ::wacko::

----------


## Flipmode

Cette scène est intéressante mais là ça fait beaucoup pour mon petit cerveau  ::wacko::

----------


## Shep1

> Mais être dans la poule de ENCE & eRa, c'est chaud :/


Non bishop elle ne fait pas cotcot cette pool là.

----------


## n0ra

Ça me fout les boules de voir cette propagande sur les réseaux sociaux pour amener Vitality au 6 alors que BRK était déjà bien loin devant dans les votes ... il ne le mérite pas au contraire des autres participants au vote final.
Ils sont devenus faibles et ont été médiocres durant les playoffs. Il va y avoir des déçus le moment venu. Un vote communautaire ne veut pas forcément dire voter français, bande de nazes mais voter pour l'équipe qui le mérite le plus dans ses performances.

----------


## Shep1

Moi j'ai voté Flipside. C'est pas les meilleurs, mais au moins pojoman est drôle.

----------


## Wedgge

Pareil, puis ils ont mis la paté à Continuum avec un swag ultime  :Cigare: .

----------


## Frypolar

> Ça me fout les boules de voir cette propagande sur les réseaux sociaux pour amener Vitality au 6 alors que BRK était déjà bien loin devant dans les votes ... il ne le mérite pas au contraire des autres participants au vote final.
> Ils sont devenus faibles et ont été médiocres durant les playoffs. Il va y avoir des déçus le moment venu. Un vote communautaire ne veut pas forcément dire voter français, bande de nazes mais voter pour l'équipe qui le mérite le plus dans ses performances.


Ce qui me fout les boules c’est qu’ils soient passés par twitter au lieu de faire un vote dans le jeu. Non seulement tu exclus une partie de la communauté mais en plus tu recueilles les votes de gens qui ne jouent pas (coucou les bots).

----------


## n0ra

Proposé par un dev à un autre dev.

----------


## Kaelis

> Si vous baissez le volume des dialogues en jeu, vous entendrez moins bien les bruits de pas :


Curieux, je joue sans les voix depuis bien 1 an et j'ai pas de soucis de ce côté là. Du coup ils doivent faire un sacré boucan les pas avec les voix.

A moins que le bug soit tout récent (j'peux pas voir la vidéo  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Frypolar

Il ne sait pas depuis quand c’est comme ça. Ça peut-être depuis le dernier patch comme depuis la sortie.  :;):

----------


## Kaelis

D'ici une semaine je rejoue, je pourrais dire clairement si je vois une différence.

----------


## Wedgge



----------


## n0ra

Bon c'est Vitality qui va au 6. Quand je vois leur groupe, j'ai déjà mal pour eux.

----------


## MrBishop

Ils ne méritent clairement pas d'aller au 6 Invitational vu les performances de merde qu'ils font. Ils ont de la chance d'avoir Gotaga dans leur boîte parce qu'il leur a fait une GROSSE promo... C'est pour ça que Vitality était si loin dans les votes.

----------


## Redlight

Voté F3. Vitality vont se faire torcher. Une belle place de gâché. Mais de toute façon ils n'ont plus que leur popularité pour survivre.

----------


## MrBishop

> Mais de toute façon ils n'ont plus que leur popularité pour survivre.


C'est tellement ça. Vitality c'est un peu le Justin Bieber du R6. La plupart des gens trouvent cette équipe belle et cool (cé l'équip de Gotaga & PrimeFUT xd, il son tro for a COD) mais derrière, c'est vide de chez vide.

----------


## Redlight

Bah ils ont performé à un moment donné, mais ils sont allez de mauvais choix en mauvais choix sans réelle remise en question donc à un moment ça a coincé.

----------


## n0ra

::O:  ::wub::  http://dokkaebi.tech/

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Les mecs interpellent Griezmann sur Twitter pour voter pour eux  :Facepalm: .

----------


## Sim's

J'ai vu que tous les gros streamers et vidéastes français avaient fait des annonces pour voter Vitality.  :WTF:

----------


## n0ra



----------


## Wedgge

> J'ai vu que tous les gros streamers et vidéastes français avaient fait des annonces pour voter Vitality.


La toute puissance de la grande loge maçonnique section e-sport mec, rien de bien étonnant.

----------


## Frypolar

> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DUFd-2cWAAAhDFd.jpg


Ben oui, c’est l’évidence même...

----------


## Redlight

> Ben oui, c’est l’évidence même...


Ben Ubisoft quoi...

----------


## Kaelis

Et louper des milliers de partage sur les réseaux sociaux avec les messages d'écharpage qui vont avec, mais z'êtes fous.

----------


## n0ra

L'ancien footeux Kaka qui annonce avoir voté BRK. On peut clore les votes. 

Spoiler Alert! 


et merci à lui 

 :Perfect:   :Fourbe:

----------


## Redlight

AH AH AH putain les mecs de Vitality interpellent Justin Bieber sur twitter, je suis mort  ::XD::

----------


## MrBishop

> C'est tellement ça. Vitality c'est un peu le Justin Bieber du R6. La plupart des gens trouvent cette équipe belle et cool (cé l'équip de Gotaga & PrimeFUT xd, il son tro for a COD) mais derrière, c'est vide de chez vide.





> AH AH AH putain les mecs de Vitality interpellent Justin Bieber sur twitter, je suis mort


Complot ?  ::ninja:: 

Vitality a performé à un moment, mais c'est finit ça. Ok, ils ont eu un vrai palmarès à un moment sur console avec la team de FuriouSG où ils ont gagné la Pro League sur Xone, puis retraite de FuriouSG, après y a eu la transition sur PC et là ça a été de la merde du début jusqu'à maintenant.

Moi j'en suis sur que FuriouSG aurait suivit la transition sur PC, la team n'aurait pas été dans cet état actuel parce que c'était un putain de leader.

----------


## Wedgge

C'est pas top prestige non plus d'être "invité" à la 6 de cette manière, les manos sont clairement à une place où ils ne devraient pas être, j'espère qu'ils en ont conscience et si tel et le cas j'imagine même pas l'état de leur mental face à une vrai team. Là on dirait une obscure équipe de fédérale 3 qui va taper le Munster, risible.

----------


## Sim's

Si Vitality ne passe pas avec tout ce tintamarre, je me marre.

----------


## Redlight

AH AH ils sont passé à Nabilla  ::XD::

----------


## n0ra

Les 4% pris d'un seul coup pour Vitality. Jolis bots.

Allez, rendez-vous pour la 6 pour un bon moment de rigolade.

----------


## Redlight

> Les 4% pris d'un seul coup pour Vitality. Jolis bots.
> 
> Allez, rendez-vous pour la 6 pour un bon moment de rigolade.


Oui étonnant. Même si pas mal de compte de football on relayer l'info après le match ça a du aider.

----------


## Sim's

Tous ces gens influents qui se félicitent du passage de Vitality, on n'a pas du les prévenir du niveau de l'équipe.  ::XD::

----------


## Flipmode

Vitality c'est pas une multi du net, c'est une entreprise, ya des marques derrière encore heureux qu'ils jouent la comm' même si ils ont pas le niveau actuellement ça les fait avancer... Et gagner de l'argent.

----------


## Redlight

Il y a quand même de grosses suspicions de botting.

----------


## n0ra



----------


## Flipmode

Je comprends pas ta réaction, c'est pourtant bien un événement qui va changer la face du monde... De vitality... De la lineup R6 en tout cas.

Même pas ?

En tout cas ça a changé la face de cette page !

----------


## Sim's

Magnifique  ::XD::

----------


## Redlight

Ah ah je voulais le poster. Il a bien résumé ce que j'en pensais avec le volet Vitality va se faire éclater en moins.

----------


## Flipmode

Zerator. rien à redire.

Je viens de faire mon connard lvl 9000 en ranked :

Je montagne,  on est 5v3, je cover bien l'entrée, je dis plein d'info "_one behind *un truc* and 1 on left_" des trucs précis qui indique bien l'emplacement des mecs, enfin 100% teamplay je fais avancer mes mates... pas un seul regarde ou j'ai dis ils vont se faire tuer au compte goutte en regardant ailleurs, je rale un coup (gentillement) "_i said where they were but you die looking nowehere guy_" je me prends donc un "_you wont learn me, noob lvl25. mute_" par un gars.

Pan dans sa tête next round "_this is how you teamplay look like, lvl 0_" je continue ma game en tentant de donner des infos avec les "_noob lvl 25 how old are you ? 12 ?_" (en même temps si je joue en ranked avec eux c'est qu'on a le même lvl...) avec la voix d'un gamin de 12ans. rigolo.

On continu next round je rentre dans la maison je prend une balle, je suis au sol, un deuxième mec vient vers moi et me nargue sans me rez pendant tout le temps ou ma vie descend, un autre me rez tout pile à la fin, mon shotgun glisse et fout à terre le gars qui m'a nargué pendant que j'étais à terre, je le regarde mourir en faisant la toupie "_see how its fun ?_"

Nouveau round un mec me tire dessus une balle, je cherche pas je le mets à terre, me fait kick et me délivre de cette horrible game, j'étais 2eme au tableau.

ranafoute, un moment faut savoir être un meilleur connard que les autres  :Pipe:

----------


## MrBishop

Du monde pour R6, là maintenant ?

----------


## Flipmode

Je suis tenté mais faut que je sorte de sous la couette, que le monte a l'étage et que j'allume le pc  ::sad::

----------


## n0ra



----------


## MrBishop

Vigil !

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> Zerator. rien à redire.
> 
> Je viens de faire mon connard lvl 9000 en ranked :
> 
> Je montagne,  on est 5v3, je cover bien l'entrée, je dis plein d'info "_one behind *un truc* and 1 on left_" des trucs précis qui indique bien l'emplacement des mecs, enfin 100% teamplay je fais avancer mes mates... pas un seul regarde ou j'ai dis ils vont se faire tuer au compte goutte en regardant ailleurs, je rale un coup (gentillement) "_i said where they were but you die looking nowehere guy_" je me prends donc un "_you wont learn me, noob lvl25. mute_" par un gars.
> 
> Pan dans sa tête next round "_this is how you teamplay look like, lvl 0_" je continue ma game en tentant de donner des infos avec les "_noob lvl 25 how old are you ? 12 ?_" (en même temps si je joue en ranked avec eux c'est qu'on a le même lvl...) avec la voix d'un gamin de 12ans. rigolo.
> 
> On continu next round je rentre dans la maison je prend une balle, je suis au sol, un deuxième mec vient vers moi et me nargue sans me rez pendant tout le temps ou ma vie descend, un autre me rez tout pile à la fin, mon shotgun glisse et fout à terre le gars qui m'a nargué pendant que j'étais à terre, je le regarde mourir en faisant la toupie "_see how its fun ?_"
> ...


Ca vaut bien les français qui mon TK parce que je ne leur répondais pas en vocale si j'étais français ou pas.....je leur ai répondu dans le chat mais comme ils ne devaient pas savoir lire.... ::ninja::  ::ninja::

----------


## Flipmode

Bah là c'était plus en réponse aux insultes, qu'un mec parle pas c'est pas grave (90% des game y'a personne qui parle) mais qu'un mec écoute rien joue dans son coin et insulte alors que de ton côté tu fais le bon jeu,  le tout en ranked.

Quitte à perdre des ponts de rank c'est fait à fond.

----------


## Paradox

> Ca vaut bien les français qui mon TK parce que je ne leur répondais pas en vocale si j'étais français ou pas.....je leur ai répondu dans le chat mais comme ils ne devaient pas savoir lire....


Ca c'est plus (+) "francais" que "francais sur R6".

----------


## JazzMano

Le patch est out.

Et comme vous demandez tous le secret de mon skill légendaire :

----------


## MrBishop

https://blog.ubi.com/fr-FR/pro-leagu...biblog_ID53560

Six Major à Paris, obligé faut qu'on se fasse ça les gars ! Finit la PGW avec que des kikoos et TonyFPS, là c'est du concret  :Vibre:

----------


## Redlight

> Le patch est out.
> 
> Et comme vous demandez tous le secret de mon skill légendaire : 
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/01/23/d9b...6b6a2a3344.png


Il est ou ton bind du call pourri ? Et celui du "j'envoi mon mate devant pour savoir où est l'ennemi" ?

----------


## Redlight

> https://blog.ubi.com/fr-FR/pro-leagu...biblog_ID53560
> 
> Six Major à Paris, obligé faut qu'on se fasse ça les gars ! Finit la PGW avec que des kikoos et TonyFPS, là c'est du concret


Cool c'est bien que ça bouge. Et le format actuel était vraiment naze, même si tous les match étaient à enjeux du coup.

----------


## Wedgge

> Il est ou ton bind du call pourri ? Et celui du "j'envoi mon mate devant pour savoir où est l'ennemi" ?


Cette technique à fait ses preuves, j'ai personnellement mis en application cette fameuse théorie lors de moments décisifs, aux dépends de l'intégrité physique de Bishop certes, mais le succès est fort opportunément systématique. Pour une fois qu'un manant de nordiste a pas une idée pourri rendons justice à César.

----------


## Flipmode

Ouais, c'est quoi vos cfg clavier souris autour de zqsd ? Je suis en tenkeyless. 
J'ai un peu de mal à ce niveau.

----------


## n0ra

lol, il joue avec les flèches du clavier  ::ninja:: .

----------


## MrBishop

Quand j'y repense, Caveira a beau vieillir, ça reste un des roamers les plus rentables  :Emo:  . Fin c'est rare de tomber sur des Cave bien jouer, mais quand tu tombes sur des pro Caveira, putain l'horreur quoi... Y a des rotates de partout, tu sais jamais où elle est, ils savent quand flanker...

Et c'est vraiment le seul perso capable de renverser une situation en une seule interrogation.

----------


## Wedgge

Les rotates de ouf malade sur Favelas  :Bave: .

----------


## AgentDerf

> Le patch est out.
> 
> Et comme vous demandez tous le secret de mon skill légendaire : 
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/01/23/d9b...6b6a2a3344.png


Mais tu as rien mappé sur ta souris?
J'ai longtemps joué avec les touches fléché, mais pour le lean je trouve pas ca pratique, le ZQSD est très bien pour ça.

EDIT : Je dis de la merde, je suis fatigué, bien sur qu'on peu run... (left Shift chez moi)
Punaise pour marcher et te déplacer en même temps tu dois faire le poulpe.

Niveau setting des touches j'ai gardé le truc par défaut sauf :
- CTRL pour Crouch
- C pour Prone
- bouton 4 de la souris pour le Cut
- bouton 5 de la souris pour le Tools

Et l'axe d'Y inversé comme les vrai  :Cigare:

----------


## Redlight

Y a des rumeurs sur twitter qui parle d'une team Ninja et C9. Si ça arrive c'est énorme !

----------


## Flipmode

Je viens de faire mes premiers placement : silver3
Je fais un match juste après : silver2

Je suis moyen, c'est déjà pas mal et je connais pas le quart des perso  ::lol:: 

Des canards dispo dans l'aprem ?

----------


## MrBishop

> Y a des rumeurs sur twitter qui parle d'une team Ninja et C9. Si ça arrive c'est énorme !


Si Cloud9 arrive sur R6, le bordeeeeeeeel !!!  :Vibre: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Perso je jouerais ce soir, donc si des canards sont chaud pour ranked, je serais là perso ! Jazz aussi sera là, je lui laisse pas le choix  :Fourbe:

----------


## Agano

700 Mo le patch, mais y'a quoi dedans?  :tired:

----------


## Flipmode

Je comprend pas ... 1 match un rank, on est 10 sur le jeu ?

----------


## Styxounet

> Je comprend pas ... 1 match un rank, on est 10 sur le jeu ?


ca monte vite jusqu'au platine après c'est plus lent.

----------


## Redlight

> Je comprend pas ... 1 match un rank, on est 10 sur le jeu ?


Bah en faite t'es plutôt dans la partie basse de la population. Le gros des joueurs se trouvant dans les rangs Or. Et plus tu montes en grades et moins tu gagnes de point aussi.

----------


## Flipmode

Merci de casser mon rêve de mec dans la moyenne  ::cry::

----------


## skyblazer

> 700 Mo le patch, mais y'a quoi dedans?


Ils ont changé quelques valeurs numériques (nombre de munitions, dégâts des armes ...), et ils l'ont compressé comme ils font habituellement pour leur patchs. Du coup ça prend plein de place.

----------


## Redlight

> Merci de casser mon rêve de mec dans la moyenne


T'en fait pas, les matchs de placement c'est de la daube. Généralement ça tu les finis en dessous de ton véritable niveau. Tu devrais vite monter.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Quelqu'un est déjà allé faire un tour dans le répertoire du jeu, dans "Ubisoft Game Launcher\cache\avatars", allez y jeter un coup d’œil et passez un coup de shift+del ça stock tous les avatars des gens avec qui vous jouez et en 3 tailles différentes, j’avais plus de 22k images là dedans...
900Mo de gagnés

----------


## Wedgge

> Si Cloud9 arrive sur R6, le bordeeeeeeeel !!! 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Perso je jouerais ce soir, donc si des canards sont chaud pour ranked, je serais là perso ! Jazz aussi sera là, je lui laisse pas le choix


Je passerai aussi vers 21h du coup.

----------


## Frypolar

> Quelqu'un est déjà allé faire un tour dans le répertoire du jeu, dans "Ubisoft Game Launcher\cache\avatars", allez y jeter un coup d’œil et passez un coup de shift+del ça stock tous les avatars des gens avec qui vous jouez et en 3 tailles différentes, j’avais plus de 22k images là dedans...
> 900Mo de gagnés


Ah mais ils l’ont toujours pas corrigé ça ?  :WTF:  Il stocke même les images identiques normalement et même celles de base. C’est complètement con.

----------


## Redlight

Je le vide régulièrement.

----------


## MrBishop

That's what she said.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Wedgge

> Je le vide régulièrement.


Dit de cette manière là ça sonne de façon étrangement obscène.

----------


## mcgrill

> That's what she said.


Toi t'es un mec bien !

----------


## MrBishop

yep, nouvelle signature du coup  :Fourbe:

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

http://rainbowleaks.org

pass : 2siFO,SeW:ut12Rc

----------


## n0ra



----------


## Flipmode

> T'en fait pas, les matchs de placement c'est de la daube. Généralement ça tu les finis en dessous de ton véritable niveau. Tu devrais vite monter.


J'ai perdu 3 matchs d'affilé : 1 leaver et 1 afk.

Et un parce que plus la motiv' de parler russe.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> https://i.redd.it/dt60fc4382c01.jpg
> 
> http://rainbowleaks.org
> 
> pass : 2siFO,SeW:ut12Rc


G pa conpri.

Okay ça leak un nouveau mod mais les pass....

----------


## mcr47

> https://i.redd.it/dt60fc4382c01.jpg
> 
> http://rainbowleaks.org
> 
> pass : 2siFO,SeW:ut12Rc


Je crains le pire avec cette histoire de mode zombi en plus ceux du leak n'ont pas l'air réalistes.  ::ninja::

----------


## Redlight

> Je crains le pire avec cette histoire de mode zombi en plus ceux du leak n'ont pas l'air réalistes.


C'est surtout vous avez vu sur le leak les classes de zombies ? Un qui ressemble à un Tank, un autre au hunter etc...

ici : https://imgur.com/a/NDVnz

----------


## Agano

Ça va remettre Tachanka au goût du jour, voilà tout!

----------


## Frypolar

Ça ne m’étonnerait pas qu’ils essaient de prendre la température pour un nouveau jeu. Ce serait pas con pour le coup.

----------


## mcr47

> Ça va remettre Tachanka au goût du jour, voilà tout!


Pourvu que ce soit pas des zombies rapides et agiles du style à faire des esquives et changements de direction rapides, car là ça va être un cauchemar.

----------


## Redlight

> Ça ne m’étonnerait pas qu’ils essaient de prendre la température pour un nouveau jeu. Ce serait pas con pour le coup.


C'était une des théories que j'ai lu sur reddit. Un évènement pour annoncer le lancement d'une nouvelle licence. L'idée est plutôt bonne bien que dangereuse (il faut faire attention aux univers des jeux respectif, pas envie d'avoir un teasing de My little poney dans Far Cray 5). Mais ça expliquerait tous les effort déployer pour un évènement temporaire.

----------


## Agano

> Ça ne m’étonnerait pas qu’ils essaient de prendre la température pour un nouveau jeu. Ce serait pas con pour le coup.


Peut-être qu'ils se sont dit que Valve rechignant à sortir _Left 4 Dead 3_, y'avait un coup à jouer. A leur place j'aurais fait pareil, c'est vrai que c'est pas idiot. 




> Pourvu que ce soit pas des zombies rapides et agiles du style à faire des esquives et changements de direction rapides, car là ça va être un cauchemar.


Ceci dit c'est pour ce genre de cas qu'on a inventé les fusils à pompe  ::ninja::

----------


## mcr47

> Peut-être qu'ils se sont dit que Valve rechignant à sortir _Left 4 Dead 3_, y'avait un coup à jouer. A leur place j'aurais fait pareil, c'est vrai que c'est pas idiot. 
> 
> 
> 
> Ceci dit c'est pour ce genre de cas qu'on a inventé les fusils à pompe


C'est pas faux.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> G pa conpri.
> 
> Okay ça leak un nouveau mod mais les pass....


Bah en mode dossier secrets, incident biochimique étouffé, expériences militaires secrètes, zone 51.
Et du coup il y avait des indices de cachés sur chaque map à chaque maj ces derniers moi (d'où les 700Mo).
Et on ouvrant les 3 "leaks" officiels bah t'as des photos de documents relatant "l'incident". Et dedans on voit les schémas de ce qui pourrait être différentes classes tel Left4Dead (particulièrement le dernier file qu'a reposté Red)

Les skins Outbreak

Les uniformes Outbreak pour Thermite et Tachanka (on voit son visage) et ash elite



Et des détails sur les nouveautés 2018
https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/e...m:154-76770-32

Donc ils seront dispo dans des pack comme les alpha packs, mais achetable uniquement en r6 crédit, mais pas contre pas de doubles.

----------


## MrBishop

Ash je l'achète direct, rien à battre. 

Du monde pour ranked ce soir ? On fera des casu avant pour se chauffer et pas y aller à froid

----------


## Bathory

Ash manquait tellement de skins.  ::ninja:: 
à côté de ça echo etc toujours rien  ::blink::

----------


## Wedgge

> C'était une des théories que j'ai lu sur reddit. Un évènement pour annoncer le lancement d'une nouvelle licence. L'idée est plutôt bonne bien que dangereuse (il faut faire attention aux univers des jeux respectif, pas envie d'avoir un teasing de My little poney dans Far Cray 5). Mais ça expliquerait tous les effort déployer pour un évènement temporaire.


Ce qui est assez marrant c'est que les zombard c'est le thème du tout premier jeu d'Ubi sobrement intitulé Zombi sorti en 1986, Stay Retro.

----------


## Frypolar

> Et des détails sur les nouveautés 2018
> https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/e...m:154-76770-32


Ah ah ah les bâtards. La starter qui était pourrie et déconseillée systématiquement reste, ils virent l’édition standard et la remplacent par une autre quasi-identique à 60 balles.

----------


## Redlight

> Ah ah ah les bâtards. La starter qui était pourrie et déconseillée systématiquement reste, ils virent l’édition standard et la remplacent par une autre quasi-identique à 60 balles.


Soit 3600 crédit pour 20€

----------


## n0ra

> C'était une des théories que j'ai lu sur reddit. Un évènement pour annoncer le lancement d'une nouvelle licence. L'idée est plutôt bonne bien que dangereuse (il faut faire attention aux univers des jeux respectif, pas envie d'avoir un teasing de My little poney dans Far Cray 5). Mais ça expliquerait tous les effort déployer pour un évènement temporaire.





> Ça ne m’étonnerait pas qu’ils essaient de prendre la température pour un nouveau jeu. Ce serait pas con pour le coup.





> C'est pas faux.


D'autant plus qu'une nouvelle IP doit être dévoilée cette année, c'est mon papa Yves qui me l'a dit.

----------


## Frypolar

> Soit 3600 crédit pour 20€


Pas exactement puisque tu n’as pas le choix de les dépenser dans ce que tu veux.

----------


## Alchimist

> Starter Edition ($14.99USD or regional equivalent)Advanced Edition ($59.99USD or regional equivalent)Gold Edition ($89.99USD or regional equivalent)Complete Edition ($129.99USD or regional equivalent)

----------


## n0ra



----------


## Saeko

> 


Sympa cette vidéo.  :;):

----------


## n0ra

Ouép j'ai bien aimé aussi. Pour ceux qui hésitent on a affaire à un semi-docu avec les interventions de devs, des joueurs pro de la scène R6 et des casters le tout avec une belle réalisation, rien à voir avec la vidéo d'un youtuber putaclic.

----------


## skyblazer

> http://media.giphy.com/media/SEp6Zq6ZkzUNW/giphy.gif


Les giga-pinces putain. Ils auraient pas pu mettre les opérateurs saison 1 dans l'édition "advanced" ? Ca leur aurait vraiment écorché les fesses ?

----------


## Frypolar

Il y avait quelques années je refusais d’acheter des jeux Ubi à cause de leur attitude (DRM, connecxion permanente en solo, "les joueurs PC sont tous des pirates", resucée de jeux). Ils ont changé de formule et pris des risques avec des jeux sympas (Siege, Wildlands, For Honor et compagnie) et du suivi donc j’ai racheté. Là, entre les mensonges, l’Opération Health, les loot boxes dans Wildlands et les changements sur R6 ils reprennent une attitude de connards. C’est triste à dire mais vivement qu’ils se viandent à nouveau.

----------


## Redlight

Je mettrai quand même Siege de côté. Car bien qu'il comporte des alpha packs, le titre est je trouve vraiment à part dans la ludothèque Ubisoft aussi bien en terme de suivi, que de placement ou de popularité. J'ose espérer que l'opération health était à la base une initiative sincère mais ratée, les raisons derrière sont louable. Alors reste ce "Outbreak" et leur lootbox dont je ne comprend toujours pas pourquoi ils le foutent dans Siege et qui est une dérive un peu inquiétante à mon avis, quel place donnent-ils encore à l'esport (même si le récent changement du format de PL est rassurant) .

Après il y a peut-être un besoin de changer le model économique. R6 ne coûte quasiment rien à la base (souvent soldé à 20€) et hormis les skin élites dont certains sont ok, ça donne pas trop envie de lâcher des thunes en cosmétique. Le jeu augmente de 20€, mais on a l'équivalent de 3600€ crédit (ok on ne peut pas les dépenser comme on le veut). Le plus inquiétant c'est que je me demande s'il sera re-soldé bientôt à -50% (genre pour les soldes steam). Ils ont peut être sous estimé l'investissement que ce genre de jeu/suivi induit. Et cherche à relancer la vente comme un nouveau jeu. Et vu le travail que cet event a dût demander je ne suis que moyennement étonné. J'aurai préféré que l'on se concentre sur ce qu'à fait la réussite de R6 et qu'ils l'améliorent mais bon...

Après il devrait faire un effort sur cette nouvelle version en débloquant les opérateurs de base ou ceux de la saison 1 minimum je pense.

Mais bon Ubi est passé d'un politique gerbante, à un truc un peu hybride plus acceptable (je ne regrette pas mes achats de Wildlands et AC: Origins). Des jeux franchement bons, mais souvent gâchés qui se retrouvent soldés au bout d'un mois. R6 étant le titre qui à le plus de succès au long terme j'ai l'impression. Après j'espère qu'il ne vont pas en faire leur vache à lait. Mais bon à peu près tous les titres ultra populaire même les plus e-sport ont succombé aux sirènes du loot crate (CS-GO, PUBG etc.)

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Ash je l'achète direct, rien à battre. 
> 
> Du monde pour ranked ce soir ? On fera des casu avant pour se chauffer et pas y aller à froid


T'en as deux des uniformes elite ash, dont un dans les pack$

----------


## Redlight

> Va falloir que tu la loot dans un pack, bon courage hahaha. $$$$





> Tandis que cette variante unique de l'uniforme d'élite sera disponible dans les packs Outbreak, la version standard sera disponible en achat direct dès le début de l'événement.


Edit : et je reviens sur l'augmentation du prix. Ca n'a vraiment aucun sens en faite si l'event est temporaire. Ca veut dire qu'ils augmente le prix du jeu pour quelque chose qui va durer 4 semaines. Et après ? Ils vont rebaisser le prix du jeu ? Ou on aura toujours les packs pour un event qui n'a plus lieu et qui n'a aucun lien avec le jeu ?

----------


## Frypolar

> Je mettrai quand même Siege de côté. Car bien qu'il comporte des alpha packs, le titre est je trouve vraiment à part dans la ludothèque Ubisoft aussi bien en terme de suivi, que de placement ou de popularité. J'ose espérer que l'opération health était à la base une initiative sincère mais ratée, les raisons derrière sont louable. Alors reste ce "Outbreak" et leur lootbox dont je ne comprend toujours pas pourquoi ils le foutent dans Siege et qui est une dérive un peu inquiétante à mon avis, quel place donnent-ils encore à l'esport (même si le récent changement du format de PL est rassurant) .


Opération Health qui a sucré du contenu pour rien si ce n’est les hitboxes. En réalité ils bossaient sur les alpha packs. Ils refusent toujours de désactiver/corriger un élément qui pose problème rapidement. Ils annoncent le recul fixe des armes comme un ajout alors que c’était une promesse du jeu de base, c’est donc un mensonge. Ils ont aussi menti lors de la communication sur les problèmes de latence et du peeker advantage. Ils ont viré les gains de renom en solo pour forcer à passer à la caisse. Ils se servent toujours du TTS n’importe comment (c’est mieux cela dit). Là on a une enculade sur les prix des versions, toujours pour te forcer à passer à la caisse. Je continuerai bien mais j’ai une réunion  ::P:

----------


## KaMy

> Edit : et je reviens sur l'augmentation du prix. Ca n'a vraiment aucun sens en faite si l'event est temporaire. Ca veut dire qu'ils augmente le prix du jeu pour quelque chose qui va durer 4 semaines. Et après ? Ils vont rebaisser le prix du jeu ? Ou on aura toujours les packs pour un event qui n'a plus lieu et qui n'a aucun lien avec le jeu ?


Ça va probablement rester identique et les skins Outbreak deviendrons saisonniers (à chaque nouvelle saison de Outbreak ou alors à Noel pendant 2 semaines tous les skins sont de nouveaux disponibles League of Legends avait un système dans ce genre) et devenir la nouvelle base. Pis pour eux c'est du contenu pour faire une belle liste et des loot box gratos alors que comme 95% des skins ils vont surement être de pauvres reskin / à chier.

----------


## Wedgge

Je suis de moins en moins présent ces derniers temps par manque temps libre, mais surtout parce que le jeu ressemble de plus en plus à ceci :Gu + Ela Concussion + Kapkan Trap + Smoke + Echo = 1 unhappy Monty. Résultat tu passe 20 sec à droner deux minutes à jouer à démineur simulator et le temps qui reste c'est démerdez vous messire. 
C'est légèrement casse couilles d'autant plus en rank où ce genre de situation complètement débile devient systématique, avec 3 minutes c'est juste pas possible. Et je parle même pas du net code/hitreg complètement aux fraises.

----------


## Redlight

Et maintenant même en défense on ne peut plus jouer tranquille, on a Dokka et Zofia qui viennent nous casser les corones  ::XD::

----------


## KaMy

Pis les deux nouveaux opérateurs qui tombent durant Outbreak devraient bien avoir, sur 1 des 2 perso, un truc toxic bien relou non ?

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Edit : et je reviens sur l'augmentation du prix. Ca n'a vraiment aucun sens en faite si l'event est temporaire. Ca veut dire qu'ils augmente le prix du jeu pour quelque chose qui va durer 4 semaines. Et après ? Ils vont rebaisser le prix du jeu ? Ou on aura toujours les packs pour un event qui n'a plus lieu et qui n'a aucun lien avec le jeu ?


Ouais j'ai modifié après relecture, il y a deux uniformes dont un uniquement dans les packs.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pis les deux nouveaux opérateurs qui tombent durant Outbreak devraient bien avoir, sur 1 des 2 perso, un truc toxic bien relou non ?


Ne va pas nous porter la poisse pliz.

----------


## MAIVLY

> Je suis de moins en moins présent ces derniers temps par manque temps libre, mais surtout parce que le jeu ressemble de plus en plus à ceci :Gu + Ela Concussion + Kapkan Trap + Smoke + Echo = 1 unhappy Monty. Résultat tu passe 20 sec à droner deux minutes à jouer à démineur simulator et le temps qui reste c'est démerdez vous messire. 
> C'est légèrement casse couilles d'autant plus en rank où ce genre de situation complètement débile devient systématique, avec 3 minutes c'est juste pas possible. Et je parle même pas du net code/hitreg complètement aux fraises.


Ca serais marant qu'on se lance du 5V5 avec restriction d'opérateurs, en mode #cétaitmieuxavant #3615vieuxcon

----------


## Wedgge

Ou bien l'ouverture de serveur vanilla  ::trollface:: .

----------


## mcgrill

Les gadgets de crowd control c'est de la grosse merde.
Qu'un ou deux opérateurs en ai ok. Souvent contrebalancés par leurs armes (kapkan et frost)

Mais là on va se retrouver avec un Overwatch bis.
On rale devant R6 mais on ne rageait jamais vraiment. Ajoutez du CC et tout le monde rage, c'est frustrant comme gameplay...

----------


## Redlight

Le soucis c'est surtout Lesion et Ela qui ont des armes bonnes voir excellentes et des gadgets super facile à placer ou invisible. Alors que Kapkan et Frost on est flingues moyens et l'un a un gadget restreint au porte et fenêtre tandis que l'autre est hyper visible.

----------


## Shep1

> Frost on est flingues moyens


On parle bien de la SMG sans recul qui fait autant de dégâts qu'un FA d'attaquant et qui a en plus un canon long la plupart du temps ? Certes la cadence est pas folle, mais les dégâts sont parmi les plus élevé des défenseurs.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> On parle bien de la SMG sans recul qui fait autant de dégâts qu'un FA d'attaquant et qui a en plus un canon long la plupart du temps ? Certes la cadence est pas folle, mais les dégâts sont parmi les plus élevé des défenseurs.


Ouais mais du coup en DPS c'est pas dingue. Et si tu considère uniquement les HS bah autant avoir plus de cadence, comme le vector par exemple.

----------


## AgentDerf

Excellente vidéo de Macie Jay sur Fuze :




Je pensais que ça fuzé en étoile, je savais pas le coup du est ouest.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Excellente vidéo de Macie Jay sur Fuze :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Je pensais que ça fuzé en étoile, je savais pas le coup du est ouest.


ouais il avait fait des clips dans lesquels il prédisait où ça allait tomber. Il montrait qu'il y avait un schéma et que c’était pas random.

----------


## n0ra

Escalation, Episode 1

----------


## n0ra

Ça bouge depuis la tempête de caca concernant les nouvelles éditions du jeu https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co..._concerns_our/




> Our passionate and dedicated fans are the reason why Rainbow Six Siege is a success, especially the ones who have been with us from Day 1. Following yesterday’s announcement, we have seen the frustration from our veteran players rise to the top of the discussion. Below you will find our next steps for addressing these concerns.
> 
> For our veteran players, any of you that play an online match between now and March 6th will receive the upcoming Ash Sidewinder Elite skin for free. The Ash Sidewinder Elite will be automatically granted to your inventory at the launch of Year 3 Season 1.For our newcomers and those of you concerned about introducing your friends to the game, we will be keeping the Standard Edition in the store at the current price.For those of you who have raised concerns over the Starter Edition when it comes to acquiring Operators, we will be sharing more information about our next steps during the Six Invitational. We recognize that this has been a point of frustration for new players, as well as existing players bringing their friends into the game, and have been working on how to make this process more fluid.
> The Rainbow Six Siege team has always incorporated player feedback into the game and the direction of the design. Your voice is incredibly important to us and we are monitoring your feedback closely on all aspects of this announcement. Any future updates will be posted here.

----------


## Wedgge

Ils nous prennent vraiment pour des manants à nous refiler un vieux skin daubé du cul  ::O: .

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Elite ash pour tout le monde haha. Naze bordel. C'est bishop qui doit être deg. On voulait juste pouvoir acheter des outbreak packs avec de la renown. M'enfin ça reste du cosmétique.

Ash elite = le nouveau éléphant skin

----------


## Redlight

> On parle bien de la SMG sans recul qui fait autant de dégâts qu'un FA d'attaquant et qui a en plus un canon long la plupart du temps ? Certes la *cadence est pas folle*, mais les dégâts sont parmi les plus élevé des défenseurs.


C'est juste l'automatique la plus lente du jeu à laquelle tu ne peux pas acheter ni poignée, ni frein de bouche réduisant le recul.

----------


## Shep1

> C'est juste l'automatique la plus lente du jeu à laquelle tu ne peux pas acheter ni poignée, ni frein de bouche réduisant le recul.


Mais il n' y a pas de recul donc de toute façon osef. Pour la cadence je veux bien, mais même avec le canon long sensé augmenter le recul, tu n'en a pratiquement pas.
C'est pas que cette arme, 80% des guns du jeu n'ont plus de feeling.

----------


## Shep1

Une petite partie m'ssieur dames ? A vot' bon coeur.

----------


## Kaelis

Je sais pas ce qu'il en retourne du bug des pas, mais je vois pas de différence par rapport à avant, j'entends bien.

----------


## n0ra

Je me pose encore la question pourquoi Ubisoft ne met pas en place un matchmaking pour les joueurs en premade et un matchmaking en SoloQ comme d'autres jeux le font très bien ...

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Pour diminuer le temps de matchmaking tout simplement

----------


## n0ra

> Pour diminuer le temps de matchmaking tout simplement


Si le jeu avait une population faible je comprendrais mais ce n'est pas le cas. D'autres jeux le font avec une population moins importante et le temps d'attente est quasi identique.

----------


## n0ra

Haha

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Si le jeu avait une population faible je comprendrais mais ce n'est pas le cas. D'autres jeux le font avec une population moins importante et le temps d'attente est quasi identique.


Tu as déjà le split ranked/casu, à mon avis ça ne serai pas bon pour le temps de matchmaking et à chaque fois qu'une idée comme ça est lancée sur le reddit, la réponse du "ça va fractionner la communauté et du coup des temps de MM beaucoup plus longs" ressort. Je ne sais as si c'est basé sur quelquechose, mais ça a l'air de faire la quasi unanimité.

----------


## Saeko

> Haha 
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DUjO_E-VMAEFoTW.jpg


holy shiiiiit!  ::XD::

----------


## MrBishop

> Les gadgets de crowd control c'est de la grosse merde.
> Qu'un ou deux opérateurs en ai ok. Souvent contrebalancés par leurs armes (kapkan et frost)
> 
> Mais là on va se retrouver avec un Overwatch bis.
> On rale devant R6 mais on ne rageait jamais vraiment. Ajoutez du CC et tout le monde rage, c'est frustrant comme gameplay...


Faire avec le même temps mais avec toujours plus de pièges et de méta à comprendre... On dirait une politique du gouvernement lel : faire avec le même salaire mais avec toujours plus de taxes.
Le niveau global augmente énormément aussi, ça se voit clairement.
En ranked sur Banque en bombe, face à des Gold, l'objectif était Archives / Bureau (derrière les guichets). Notre objectif était de faire le mur petit bureau dans l'open space mais : les gars en face avaient fait une strat Mira dans open space, avec barbelés et tout... Genre vraiment le pro league style. Ça m'a juste sidéré de ouf quoi, c'était des Gold 2 / Star en face  ::O: 

On accuse un sérieux temps de retard niveau strat de toute façon, perso je suis nul niveau strat, je sais juste donner la marche à suivre mais j'y connais rien en strat Mira.

Puis c'est pas seulement le temps en jeu, y a plus les maps que j'aimais avant... Bizarrement avant je tapais dans le Plat 1 sans pression et là depuis le map pool, je galère à rester Plat 3  :<_<: 

fin bref, ça devient de la merde. J'y joue parce que ça reste drôle, c'est un bon shooter et y a les canards... Mais là le jeu est trop penser "ok donc t'as 3 min et tu dois éliminer les roamers, te retrouver dans la map genre Tour, gérer les éventuelles imprévues, détruire les gadgets et faire les kills. allez gl" et c'est pas plaisant.
Avant tu rentrais sur un objectif, tu savais ce qui t'attendait si tu dronais bien (un frost, un kapkan...). Là, la moitié des gadgets sont invisibles (Lesion translucide et Ela complètement passe partout) et à chaque fois c'est l'angoisse totale pour rentrer sur un point  :Facepalm:

----------


## Krogort

> Faire avec le même temps mais avec toujours plus de pièges et de méta à comprendre... On dirait une politique du gouvernement lel : faire avec le même salaire mais avec toujours plus de taxes.
> Le niveau global augmente énormément aussi, ça se voit clairement.
> En ranked sur Banque en bombe, face à des Gold, l'objectif était Archives / Bureau (derrière les guichets). Notre objectif était de faire le mur petit bureau dans l'open space mais : les gars en face avaient fait une strat Mira dans open space, avec barbelés et tout... Genre vraiment le pro league style. Ça m'a juste sidéré de ouf quoi, c'était des Gold 2 / Star en face 
> 
> On accuse un sérieux temps de retard niveau strat de toute façon, perso je suis nul niveau strat, je sais juste donner la marche à suivre mais j'y connais rien en strat Mira.
> 
> Puis c'est pas seulement le temps en jeu, y a plus les maps que j'aimais avant... Bizarrement avant je tapais dans le Plat 1 sans pression et là depuis le map pool, je galère à rester Plat 3 
> 
> fin bref, ça devient de la merde. J'y joue parce que ça reste drôle, c'est un bon shooter et y a les canards... Mais là le jeu est trop penser "ok donc t'as 3 min et tu dois éliminer les roamers, te retrouver dans la map genre Tour, gérer les éventuelles imprévues, détruire les gadgets et faire les kills. allez gl" et c'est pas plaisant.
> Avant tu rentrais sur un objectif, tu savais ce qui t'attendait si tu dronais bien (un frost, un kapkan...). Là, la moitié des gadgets sont invisibles (Lesion translucide et Ela complètement passe partout) et à chaque fois c'est l'angoisse totale pour rentrer sur un point


Joue Tatcher !

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Ou fuze.

Le meilleur contre reste de jouer défenseur, ça ne trigger aucun piège que ce soit les welcome mats, les mines d'Ela, les trucs de Lession, les Kapkan traps et même les barbelés.

----------


## Redlight

@bishop : en même temps il reste combien de canards qui connaissent les strat? J'ai fait des parties rapidos la dernière fois et même les murs essentiels n'étaient pas renforcé, c'est la base quand même. Et si toi qui est un vétéran ne connait pas les strat faut pas espérer grande chose malheureusement.

----------


## MrBishop

Les strats se font à plusieurs et je joue jamais Mira, (on) je  fais ni l'un ni l'autre.  ::happy2:: 
Je parle vraiment des strats avancés, pas des strats où il faut savoir poser un simple mur hein !

Après on perds vraiment pas à cause de ça, ça a dû arriver 1 fois en 4-5 ranked de voir des strats Mira

----------


## Redlight

Contré une Mira au rdc sur banque c'est pas très compliqué non plus. Faut prendre l'étage du dessus, percé 2 trous et basta hein. Le plus difficile étant de sécurisé le top et de prendre l'étage. C'est là ou les strats et la coordination sont importantes.

----------


## n0ra

::XD::

----------


## Redlight

Le plupart ce ceux qu'il fait avec Caveira sont excellent l'un de mes préférés :

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Une vidéo d’opérateur pour Valkyrie (fanmade) :

----------


## Wedgge

Bishop ramène tes fesses sur le mumble. 

edit : on est sur 5 win d'affilées et comme par hasard le top best fragger est absent.

----------


## MrBishop

Je travaillais M'sieur :/

----------


## Flipmode

Si j'avais fais mes deux dernière game de soloq en ranked je serais passé de de bronze à plat direct sur R6 et sur league of legend.

Vous connaissez des bonnes chaînes youtube pour des protips et/ou vidéos fun ? Français ou anglais.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Le meilleur selon moi c'est Macie Jay

----------


## AgentDerf

Oui Macie Jay et Serenity17.

----------


## Shep1

Corecross ne joue pas en mode PL mais analyse énormément le jeu et ses assets. Regarder comment équiper ton arme etc, c'est utile aussi.

----------


## Flipmode

Okay merci.
Avec quelques vidéos et les overview map données y'a quelques pages pour tenter les wallfire ça devrait le faire pour toucher le gold  ::): 

Edit: dans les graphismes y'a des trucs à obligatoirement laisser ou enlever ?

Y'a un wiki en français qui explique les perso (genre dokkaebi la porté de son hack etc) au pire en anglais ?

----------


## AgentDerf

Pour le wiki je sais pas, mais Dokkaebi il me semble que son hack marche sur toute la carte quelque soit la distance. En gros elle fait sonner tous les téléphones des défenseur qu'ils soient loin ou pas. Le seul contre pour un défenseur, c'est d'être dans l'air d'effet d'un mute.

Après forcément si ils sont loin, personne ne l'entendra sonner, c'est un peu tout l’intérêt du truc, savoir si il y a un gars dans la pièce juste à coté de toi sans avoir à droner, ou si un roamer est entrain de t'arriver dans le dos.
Après je t'avouerai que j'ai un peu du mal à localiser précisément quand un téléphone sonne, cela te permet de savoir qu'il y a quelqu'un, mais précisément où...

----------


## Redlight

Elle peut faire sonner les téléphones depuis n'importe où

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Pour le wiki je sais pas, mais Dokkaebi il me semble que son hack marche sur toute la carte quelque soit la distance. En gros elle fait sonner tous les téléphones des défenseur qu'ils soient loin ou pas. Le seul contre pour un défenseur, c'est d'être dans l'air d'effet d'un mute.


Ou d'être Echo

----------


## Sim's

Echo ? Pourquoi donc ?

----------


## Redlight

Il est immunisé à Dokka parce qu'il a un Iphone X

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Parceque dans le background qu'ils donnent aux persos, les 2 ont travaillé ensemble avant.
Donc Echo sait éviter le hack. Et il utilise pas son portable mais le truc à son poignet.

----------


## Fakir Bleu

> Parceque dans le background qu'ils donnent aux persos, les 2 ont travaillé ensemble avant.
> Donc Echo sait éviter le hack. Et il utilise pas son portable mais le truc à son poignet.


Ce placement de produit honteux pour les montres connectées...

----------


## Shep1

> Ce placement de produit honteux pour les montres connectées...


Encore un coup de Gabe Newel.

----------


## Krogort

> Si j'avais fais mes deux dernière game de soloq en ranked je serais passé de de bronze à plat direct sur R6 et sur league of legend.
> 
> Vous connaissez des bonnes chaînes youtube pour des protips et/ou vidéos fun ? Français ou anglais.


Rogue 9 aussi pour les protips
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC3V...i3Oyl19cm-GgPQ

----------


## Flipmode

> Il est immunisé à Dokka parce qu'il a un Iphone X


J'ai pouffé fort parce que je suis pompette  ::):

----------


## ElviejoDragon

> Parceque dans le background qu'ils donnent aux persos, les 2 ont travaillé ensemble avant.


Ils ont travaillé ensemble avant ? C'est vrai la Corée, le Japon, tout ça quoi. Normal qu'ils soient immunisés. J'imagine que Ying aussi du coup  ::ninja::

----------


## MrBishop

Dû à leur penchant pour la nouvelle technologie(drône d'Echo et télephone de Dokka), ça leur fait un point commun donc ils ont été amenés à travailler ensemble auparavant oui.  ::happy2:: 

Ta l'heure, j'ai rater le ACE avec Hibana qui nous aurait permis de revenir à 3-3... Le mec prends 10000 balles, il ne meurt pas. Lui me potato et la seule balle qu'il arrive à me mettre, c'est en pleine tête. Ça + le ping à 113.

Le seum putain  :tired:

----------


## MAIVLY

Premières nouvelles officielles annoncées pour l'opération Chimera et le truc à base de zombard, avec en prime quelques infos sur les opérateurs...

Je cite : 
L'un de ces agents vient de France et utilise un drone pour maintenir les périmètres de quarantaine. Son dossier est stupéfiant, mais il semble écrasé par le poids de sa culpabilité.
(Probablement un drone qui balances des chaussettes usagées de Shep pour repousser les attaquants, d'où la culpabilité d'utiliser une arme si dangereuse  ::ninja::  )

L'autre agent s'est installée en Russie pour poursuivre ses études et a découvert de nombreuses applications aux nanites auto-dissolvants. Tous ses coéquipiers peuvent bénéficier des recherches menées par cette spécialiste NRBC.
(Une doqueteure ? Un boost de vitesse ou de stabilité de visée ??? EN ATTAQUE  ::w00t::  )

Un français, une russe, des zombies, (je l'ai vu ce film) sinon c'est tout pour le moment.

----------


## Flipmode

Un français, une russe et un zombie dans entrent dans un bar...

Elle est connu  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Shep1

> Premières nouvelles officielles annoncées pour l'opération Chimera et le truc à base de zombard, avec en prime quelques infos sur les opérateurs...
> 
> Je cite : 
> L'un de ces agents vient de France et utilise un drone pour maintenir les périmètres de quarantaine. Son dossier est stupéfiant, mais il semble écrasé par le poids de sa culpabilité.
> (Probablement un drone qui balances les petites culottes usagées de Manly pour repousser les attaquants, d'où la culpabilité d'utiliser une arme si dangereuse  )
> 
> L'autre agent s'est installée en Russie pour poursuivre ses études et a découvert de nombreuses applications aux nanites auto-dissolvants. Tous ses coéquipiers peuvent bénéficier des recherches menées par cette spécialiste NRBC.
> (Une doqueteure ? Un boost de vitesse ou de stabilité de visée ??? EN ATTAQUE  )
> 
> Un français, une russe, des zombies, (je l'ai vu ce film) sinon c'est tout pour le moment.


ftfy

----------


## Agano



----------


## MrBishop

Personne pour des games, là maintenant ?

----------


## n0ra



----------


## n0ra

Operation Chi(e)mera le 6 mars.

----------


## KaMy

> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DUzS4FqWsAIVAU7.jpg:large


Une vector avec un chargeur de 30/50 balles suivant les modèles ? C'est pour faire râler les gens une fois qu'ils auront nerfé la capacité des magasines de Ela ? ::rolleyes:: 

Le Saricht 308 de la russe est un DMR, reste a savoir qui aura l'AA12.

Et donc un vieux leak de 4chan semble plutot correct même si à prendre avec des pincettes et qu'ils sont pas Mexicains (mais au c'est Nouveau Mexique, Etats Unis):

----------


## MrBishop

Up, parce qu'on est passer à la 2ème page et ça me plait pas.  :tired: 

Sinon 2 ranked gagnées et 1 de perdu... Dommage ! On avait Alchemist avec nous, un vétéran sur le forum mais plus ou moins nouveau sur le jeu.

En ranked et en sachant les points que la team d'en face va prendre, il faut impérativement prendre Thermite, surtout sur Chalet (Garage) et surtout quand les mecs en face bandit trick... Avec Hibana, c'est juste devenu impossible de breacher un mur si y a un mec qui bandit trick derrière. Le gars voit les fusées à travers le mur, il a même pas besoin du son pour savoir où bandit trick  :Emo: 
Hibana est une pure machine offensive, top tier en Pro League. Mais Thermite reste le boss en matière de breach  :;):  Puis c'est moins hasardeux, Hibana est bien mais je l'ai prises plusieurs fois ce soir et à chaque fois les pellets s'alignaient pas forcément donc ça faisait une breach pas très propre... Fin c'est pas tout à fait au point.

De plus, Hibana et Thermite forment un excellent duo, tout comme Rook & Doc. Plus de breachs, donc plus d'ouvertures, plus de pressions aux gars en face & plus de moyens par où attaquer. 
Thermite fait les murs, Hibana fait les trappes : simple et efficace. 
Thermite ou Hibana meurt ? Pas grave, on a un remplaçant.

Fin bref, on a bien joué sinon sur l'ensemble mais Thermite est indispensable sur certains points malheureusement alors que des persos comme Zofia, Dokkaebi, ça reste largement dispensable... Après chacun prend le perso qu'il souhaite hein, c'est juste pour l'équipe quoi. Sur certains points malheureusement, y a pas beaucoup de persos qui peuvent être aussi cruciales qu'un Thatcher ou Thermite.

----------


## Redlight

Par contre avec Hibana tu te foires trop souvent, même hier en casu certains de tes trous n'était pas bon, faut que tu apprennes a aligner tes palets  ::XD:: 

edit : mais d'une manière générale tu as raison. Il ne faut pas que les nouveaux opérateurs remplacent les opérateurs primordiaux. Le pick d'une Zofia, Dokka doit se faire au détriment d'une Ash/Sledge pas d'un Thermite ou d'un Tatcher. A moins d'avoir un plan bien précis. Après sur Chalet c'est spécial Thermite est important sur seulement un des 2 points.

----------


## Krogort

Avec thermite et Hibana tu peux aussi breach un mur sur 2 points en même temps pour baiser le Bandit adverse.

----------


## Agano

Je sais plus quel canard m'a invité à jouer l'autre jour en plein après-midi, désolé d'avoir refusé mais je bossais, j'avais laissé Uplay allumé en arrière-plan.

----------


## AgentDerf

J'avais pas vu qu'il avait rajouté en Casual le fait que si tu quittes un partie comme un porc, tu peux pas en relancer pendant un certain délais.
Hier je joue avec des potes en Casual, je me fais déco car ma box coupe. Du coup je relance une partie en solo le temps qu'ils finissent la leur. Quand ils sont dispo je quitte ma partie (je sais c'est pas cool, mais bon on était à 1-2... c'est long de remonter 2 manches). Bref je rejoint mes potes, on va pour lancer une partie, et non "un des joueurs à une pénalité il doit attendre".

Bref Ranked ou Casual tu as un malus si tu quittes comme un porc, j'avais pas vu passer l'info, c'est une bonne nouvelle je trouve. 

Sinon hier pour faire mes défis Russes, j'ai joué Tatchanka en défense pour le lol. Ben finalement il est pas mal du tout! 
En otage ou sécu de zone, avec un mur bien renforcé et mute/bandit derrière toi, placé dans le bon coin de la pièce pour l'objectif, avec les boucliers qui vont bien. Tu fais bien chiez les gars en face.
C'est simple on as pas perdu une manche quand j'avais Tatchanka en défense.
Surtout que les gars au bout d'un moment ils sont omnibulé par toi, et font plus gaffe aux autres défenseurs, qui les tuent dans le dos.

Non vraiment Tatchanka bonne surprise, je vais le rejouer plus souvent pour le coup, alors qu'avant tu te disais que c'était juste pour le lol.

----------


## Kaelis

J'ignorais pour les pénalités, bonne nouvelle.

Tachanka ou pas je suis une calamité en ce moment  :Sweat:

----------


## ElviejoDragon

> J'avais pas vu qu'il avait rajouté en Casual le fait que si tu quittes un partie comme un porc, tu peux pas en relancer pendant un certain délais.


Et si le matchmaking te met joyeusement en observateur d'une partie genre 10 secondes après son lancement, et que tu te barres, ça t'affecte aussi ? Je vais essayer tiens.

----------


## Redlight

C'est parce qu'elle n'existe toujours pas en casual. Tu as du avoir un bug ou bien c'est un de tes potes qui a une pénalité.

----------


## Captain Igloo

> J'avais pas vu qu'il avait rajouté en Casual le fait que si tu quittes un partie comme un porc, tu peux pas en relancer pendant un certain délais.


Ce qui est scandaleux est que tu n'aies pas eu de pénalité alors que tu nous as quitté comme un lâche ! 

Déco de box mon genou ouais !

----------


## MrBishop

https://tof.cx/image/xGACd

AHAHAH
Wedgge trop famous  :Fourbe:

----------


## Kaelis

J'ai vu ça sur le site, rien que la citation au début de l'article j'ai compris d'où ça venait  ::ninja::

----------


## Styxounet

> https://tof.cx/image/xGACd
> 
> AHAHAH
> Wedgge trop famous


C'est un test de Gay soldier 2018?

----------


## Wedgge

D'ailleurs merci Red pour l'accès à l'article, impossible d'avoir le canard day one en province  ::P: .




> J'ai vu ça sur le site, rien que la citation au début de l'article j'ai compris d'où ça venait


Ça ressemble plutôt à Shep, on peut d'ailleurs le voir en guest star sur un screen, c'est le pecno avec un sceau sur la tête à droite.

----------


## AgentDerf

> C'est parce qu'elle n'existe toujours pas en casual. Tu as du avoir un bug ou bien c'est un de tes potes qui a une pénalité.


Ben c'était un pote qui était lead de l'escouade, dés que j'ai rejoint la squad ils pouvait plus lancer un multi "Car un membre du squad a une pénalité", et dés que je quitté la squad il pouvait lancer.
Du coup on a lancé une chasse au terro pour se défouler, j'ai relancer uplay, et après on pouvait jouer en multi.

A savoir que quand j'ai quitté le match, on était en "Manche décisive" 1-2. Et que j'ai remarqué que dans ce cas là quand un gars quitte, personne le remplace. Alors que les manches d'avant la décisive si.
Cela vient peut-être de là la pénalité.

----------


## Redlight

Plus je regarde les dernières vidéos de Bealo et plus je me dis qu'il a un script de no recoil. Sa gestion du recul sur le scorpion est vraiment chelou. Après 25 balles en full auto il est toujours capable de rester sur une cible minuscule.

Vous avez des vidéos de lui utilisant le smg12 ?

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim



----------


## Wedgge

Oui, une sur hereford où il spawnkill un mec depuis l'echelle à l'holo, le type est à 200 mètre derrière les bâtiments en tôle, j'ai même pas eu le temps de voir le type même en m'y reprenant à plusieurs fois. La vidéo date de 3/4 mois je vais essayer de la retrouver, je me souviens de l'avoir posté sur le fofo.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Oui, une sur hereford où il spawnkill un mec depuis l'echelle à l'holo, le type est à 200 mètre derrière les bâtiments en tôle, j'ai même pas eu le temps de voir le type même en m'y reprenant à plusieurs fois. La vidéo date de 3/4 mois je vais essayer de la retrouver, je me souviens de l'avoir posté sur le fofo.


pas un smg 12 du coup, mais surement le 11

----------


## Redlight

J'ai matté quelques vidéo. Il galère à gérer le tap-fire mais aucun problème en full auto, chelou. Mais vraiment sa gestion du recul sur une rafale de 30 balles est vraiment suspicieuse.

----------


## MrBishop

> J'ai vu ça sur le site, rien que la citation au début de l'article j'ai compris d'où ça venait


En plus j'ai pas trop fais gaffe mais j'en suis sûr que c'était des photos en 240p vu l'écran de Wedgge
Alors comme ça on aide un rédacteur CPC à faire ses débuts sur Tarkov hein ?  :Fourbe:

----------


## NEBU

Je reviens sur R6 dès ce soir les kheyes  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> En plus j'ai pas trop fais gaffe mais j'en suis sûr que c'était des photos en 240p vu l'écran de Wedgge
> Alors comme ça on aide un rédacteur CPC à faire ses débuts sur Tarkov hein ?


Si j'me trompe pas, je jouais avec monsieur quand le deuxième monsieur lui a demandé de lui piquer ses screens ! Quel grand moment !

----------


## Wedgge

Il y a même eu un tk me semble t-il. Pardon.

----------


## Redlight

Des news sur le prochain DLC

https://blog.ubi.com/fr-FR/outbreak-...tbreak_ID53944



Je ne comprend toujours pas pourquoi Ubi déploie autant d'énergie pour un event temporaire.

----------


## Kaelis

Parce que lootboxes payantes  ::ninja:: 

Ah mais la vache j'avais même pas percuté, ça dure qu'un tiers de saison.

----------


## Redlight

Ils ont même fait un logo spécial hors charte des saisons. Si il n'y a pas une nouvelle licence à la clé/jeu je suis paumé.

----------


## NEBU

> Il y a même eu un tk me semble t-il. Pardon.


Le passé appartient au passé.

----------


## n0ra

> Des news sur le prochain DLC
> 
> https://blog.ubi.com/fr-FR/outbreak-...tbreak_ID53944
> 
> 
> 
> Je ne comprend toujours pas pourquoi Ubi déploie autant d'énergie pour un event temporaire.


Quelle honte ce truc ...

----------


## MAIVLY

> Ils ont même fait un logo spécial hors charte des saisons. Si il n'y a pas une nouvelle licence à la clé/jeu je suis paumé.


Pas forcément, je pense qu'ils veulent juste faire comme Overwatch et inciter les joueurs à dépenser du crédit dans des bwates.

----------


## Agano

Ils tâtent le terrain pour une nouvelle licence ou un nouveau jeu R6 solo/coop', je ne vois que ça. Sinon c'est vraiment incompréhensible et Ubi n'est pas spécialement connu pour se donner autant de mal pour un événement temporaire. Blizzard le ferait, mais Ubi...

----------


## KaMy

Pis si ça devait ouvrir une partie PVE a la L4D parce que la qualité est la pourquoi pas... Ils pourraient attirer de nouveaux joueurs ou bien garder leur base plus longtemps même si elle ne veut pas PVP c'est pas con.  Ça serait cool qu'ils fixent plus leurs bugs ou netcode mais ils sont pas encore bien efficaces.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Apparemment on aura aussi un event outbreak du 19/06 au 18/07

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Quelle honte ce truc ...


Bah le truc "cool" c'est qu'au moins ce ne sont pas des ET, j'avais eu peur avec le truc venu de l'espace, non là ça va, ça reste un pathogène terrestre en mode URSS, atmosphère guerre froide.

----------


## Redlight

> Quelle honte ce truc ...


On va quand même se taper des zombies extraterrestre dans un R6 compétitif.

----------


## Wedgge

> Apparemment on aura aussi un event outbreak du 19/06 au 18/07
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Bah le truc "cool" c'est qu'au moins ce ne sont aps des ET, j'avais eu peur avec le truc venu de l'espace, non là ça va, ça reste un pathogène terrestre en mode URSS, atmosphère guerre froide.


Allons allons, gardons donc nos bon reflexes, quoiqu'il advienne ce sera de la merde.

----------


## Kaelis

J'ai fait beaucoup de parties en solo ce week-end, le matchmaking me convient bien (ça aura mis le temps mais c'est comme ça que ça marche).

Grosso merdo je suis avec des Or et les début des Platines. Je me suis pris pas mal de corrections où j'ai appris à la dure, les autres matchs ont été intéressants même en y allant tout seul. C'est ce que je demande et ça me paraît mieux qu'à une époque, à mes yeux il y a eu du progrès.

J'arrive vraiment pas à me faire aux deux dernières cartes, je les aime toujours aussi peu y a rien à faire. A la fois trop grandes et trop fouillis, j'arrive pas à trouver mes repères (le parc d'attraction la nuit c'est une horreur).

----------


## MrBishop

Parc d'attractions est plutôt facile, surtout au niveau de l'étage supérieur. Après le RDC, ça reste assez facile aussi (Gargouilles, Labo de drogues, toilettes...) mais si tu te diriges vers les nombreux dédales de couloirs, là ouais c'est perturbant des fois.
Y a un couloir sans issue, un couloir qui fait la liaison Gargouille / début entrée principale... Fin bref

----------


## Kaelis

Tout ce que j'identifie, c'est le secteur "horreur" avec la déco kitsch (qui est grand, à part les escaliers je suis incapable de désigner une pièce précise) et la séparation avec les wagons. Le reste est indifférencié à mes yeux, toutes les pièces se ressemblent et je panne toutes les infos (d'ailleurs ça doit être la carte où j'entends le moins d'annonces des coéquipiers, je ne dois pas être le seul à être incapable de nommer précisément des pièces).

----------


## Agano

> On va quand même se taper des zombies extraterrestre dans un R6 compétitif.


Oh ça va, c'est qu'un mode JcE à côté du mode JcJ, c'est pas somme s'ils faisaient un truc où des bots apparaissaient en pleine partie pour s'attaquer aux deux camps. En plus ça ne durera que trois mois.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Tout ce que j'identifie, c'est le secteur "horreur" avec la déco kitsch (qui est grand, à part les escaliers je suis incapable de désigner une pièce précise) et la séparation avec les wagons. Le reste est indifférencié à mes yeux, toutes les pièces se ressemblent et je panne toutes les infos (d'ailleurs ça doit être la carte où j'entends le moins d'annonces des coéquipiers, je ne dois pas être le seul à être incapable de nommer précisément des pièces).


my man

----------


## Redlight

> Tout ce que j'identifie, c'est le secteur "horreur" avec la déco kitsch (qui est grand, à part les escaliers je suis incapable de désigner une pièce précise) et la séparation avec les wagons. Le reste est indifférencié à mes yeux, toutes les pièces se ressemblent et je panne toutes les infos (d'ailleurs ça doit être la carte où j'entends le moins d'annonces des coéquipiers, je ne dois pas être le seul à être incapable de nommer précisément des pièces).


Bah déjà on joue rarement sur la carte complète car trop long à droner et tu peux quand même de faire flanker en late game. Du coup on attaque surtout les sites et pièces adjacente et comme les sites les plus joués sont : garderie et drogue. On joue 80% du temps du même côté. Quasiment personne ne prend gargouilles car intenable, du coup tu peux oublier toute cette partie.

Donc il reste du côté garderie : site A et B, café, esca lobby ou arcade, esca milieu, couloir (autour des sites) et wagon. Au rdc : lobby, salle baril bleu, drogue, labbo, chiottes, casier couloir.
Pour l'autre partie, du côté de l'initiation il y a le bureau, les toilettes, la réserve (je crois), le couloir, la salle d'initation, salle de contrôle (derrière avec un balcon) et placard à balai (petit salle sur site).

Perso je ne me suis même pas fait chier à apprendre le reste de la map.

Les call qu'il faudrait améliorer sur cette carte c'est le wagon (très vaste avec beaucoup de couvert) mais comme en 1 seconde tu peux passer d'un couvert à l'autre c'est très difficile.


Perso Tower m'inquiète vraiment je ne la trouve pas du tout compétitive. Chaque partie c'est un bordel monstre, énorme cache-cache avec qui verra l'autre en premier. Cette carte entièrement accessible au roamer c'est un cauchemar en attaque j'aime pas du tout. Et ça n'invite pas au stratégie, tu fout 3 roamers et t'espère qu'ils gagnent leur duel.

----------


## Shep1

> Tout ce que j'identifie, c'est le secteur "horreur" avec la déco kitsch (qui est grand, à part les escaliers je suis incapable de désigner une pièce précise) et la séparation avec les wagons. Le reste est indifférencié à mes yeux, toutes les pièces se ressemblent et je panne toutes les infos (d'ailleurs ça doit être la carte où j'entends le moins d'annonces des coéquipiers, je ne dois pas être le seul à être incapable de nommer précisément des pièces).


Terrohunt, Otage, Normal, Buck. Tu prends cette carte, et tu t'orientes en t'aidant de la carte et en comprenant les connections. Après tu prends le shotgun de buck que tu peux recharger avec les points de munitions, et tu fait des trous pour voir les lignes.

----------


## Kaelis

Je joue sur les cartes que le matchmaking me balance, je suis pas sûr qu'il me donne moins le parc d'attraction (j'en doute fortement). Je l'ai joué exclusivement en casual (heureusement) donc les points que des gens choisissent tout le temps, j'suis pas concerné.



> garderie
> 
> gargouilles 
> 
> café
> 
> lobby
> 
> le bureau
> ...


Je ne reconnais pas ces endroits, je ne pense pas être le seul, je reste convaincu que la map est indéchiffrable  et pas à cause de points souvent joués ou rarement dronés.

Je regarde Kanal : "rouge", "blanc" et paf, on a déjà la carte coupée clairement en deux moitiés. A partir de là le découpage en étage est lui aussi on ne peut plus clair. Rien que ça comparé au parc d'attraction ça sauve la vie, même d'un type qui vient de commencer. La carte est mal fichue, et j'espère que la prochaine sera à la fois plus claire et moins grande.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Terrohunt, Otage, Normal, Buck. Tu prends cette carte, et tu t'orientes en t'aidant de la carte et en comprenant les connections. Après tu prends le shotgun de buck que tu peux recharger avec les points de munitions, et tu fait des trous pour voir les lignes.


Merci pour le conseil, mais j'ai appris naturellement les autres cartes (sauf la tour en Corée). Si je dois en arriver là, c'est que la carte est loupée. Si à la longue je me sens obligé de le faire, je me ferai une raison et je m'y collerait.

Et quand je dis naturellement, c'est à la fois parce que les pièces sont clairement identifiées par une fonction (cuisine, chambre) une couleur (bar bleu, bar rose) ou que les joueurs ont l'habitude de passer les infos sur la carte en question et que ça fini par me rentrer dans la tête grâce à eux (geisha). J'ai rien vu de tel en jouant sur la carte chinoise.

----------


## Redlight

> garderie : elle s'appelle comme ça, il y a des jeux d'enfants, c'est un bombe site.
> 
> gargouilles : il y deux énorme gargouille dedans (le je me dis que tu l'as juste pas assez joué )
> 
> café : entré populaire pour accéder à la garderie (c'est son nom)
> 
> lobby : lobby = tout les entrée principales que comporte les cartes
> 
> le bureau : un des deux bombe site dans l'aile ouest (pareil ça reflète un manque de temsp de jeu dessus là)
> ...


Je pense que tu as quand même un déficit de temps de jeu dessus c'est pour ça que t'y piges rien. Un conseil tu désactive dans tes paramètres de chasse au terro les cartes que tu connais et tu te chauffe dessus avant de jouer. Tu es apprendras mieux.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Merci pour le conseil, mais j'ai appris naturellement les autres cartes (sauf la tour en Corée). Si je dois en arriver là, c'est que la carte est loupée. Si à la longue je me sens obligé de le faire, je me ferai une raison et je m'y collerait.
> 
> Et quand je dis naturellement, c'est à la fois parce que les pièces sont clairement identifiées par une fonction (cuisine, chambre) une couleur (bar bleu, bar rose) ou que les joueurs ont l'habitude de passer les infos sur la carte en question et que ça fini par me rentrer dans la tête grâce à eux (geisha). J'ai rien vu de tel en jouant sur la carte chinoise.


Pas forcément la maison ou l'avion sont des cartes loupées mais très facile a apprendre car linéaire ou faisant appelle des a des connaissances de la vie courante. Pour le parc d'attraction c'est différent. Un peu comme Border que j'ai galérer à apprendre mais au final est une très bonne map.

----------


## Kaelis

Gargouilles je les mets dans le secteur "horreur kitsch" effectivement, le reste je ne reconnais pas.

J'ai pas joué des dizaines d'heures dessus c'est vrai mais je reste convaincu que la carte est mal foutue pour les raisons que je cite, et que l'apprendre est une corvée contrairement aux précédentes.

Je peux même résumer simplement : une carte dans des ruines c'est une mauvaise idée. Je me repère et j'apprends les cartes avec des objets et des couleurs... qui sont là ensevelis sous la rouille, la poussière et les mauvaises herbes. La même carte dans un parc d'attraction ouvert c'est tout con mais ça aurait facilité la tâche  ::ninja:: 

C'est pas la première carte ajoutée et c'est la première qui me fait cet effet là

----------


## Redlight

Perso c'est plus tower mais c'est aussi parce que j'ai peu pratiqué. Mais le deuxième étage avec toute les salles tamisées je m'y retrouve jamais :/

----------


## Kaelis

> Pas forcément la maison ou l'avion sont des cartes loupées mais très facile a apprendre


Je ne crois pas avoir dit le contraire, une carte peut être foirée pour plusieurs raisons.

----------


## Wedgge

> Perso Tower m'inquiète vraiment je ne la trouve pas du tout compétitive. Chaque partie c'est un bordel monstre, énorme cache-cache avec qui verra l'autre en premier. Cette carte entièrement accessible au roamer c'est un cauchemar en attaque j'aime pas du tout. Et ça n'invite pas au stratégie, tu fout 3 roamers et t'espère qu'ils gagnent leur duel.


Putain merci, cette foutue map daubé du cul m'insupporte, rendez Kanal en rank !




> Et quand je dis naturellement, c'est à la fois parce que les pièces sont clairement identifiées par une fonction (cuisine, chambre) une couleur (bar bleu, bar rose) ou que les joueurs ont l'habitude de passer les infos sur la carte en question et que ça fini par me rentrer dans la tête grâce à eux (geisha). J'ai rien vu de tel en jouant sur la carte chinoise.


Complètement, la plupart de nos call sur cette map sont beaucoup plus pauvre et moins précis que sur d'autres (en ce qui concerne ceux de Jazz on sait tous qu'il a déjà une place en enfer), y compris les plus récentes comme Littoral et Gratte ciel qui sont compliquées mais avec des repères clairs. On se limite à café/drogue/train en haut/bas escalier rose/jaune et point barre, on commence à peine à la comprendre tellement c'est un foutoir.

----------


## Redlight

> Je ne crois pas avoir dit le contraire, une carte peut être foirée pour plusieurs raisons.


Tu sous entend que si tu as du mal à l'apprendre elle est loupée. Je te dis juste que ce n'est pas liée. Elle peut être juste difficile a retenir sans pour autant être loupé (cf ce que j'ai dis plus haut : univers étrange/peu commun).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Putain merci, cette foutue map daubé du cul m'insupporte, rendez Kanal en rank !


Je me dis de plus en plus qu'un rush smoke monty/plant ça doit être la solution sur cette map. Car tu ne peux pas "travailler" le site correctement comme sur les autres ou alors c'est extrêmement ressoucivor (plusieurs personnes doivent tenir les flanks).

----------


## Wedgge

Jouer immédiatement le site ça peut être une solution, mais les flank sont tellement nombreux et les merdes des défenseurs sur place tellement infâmes que c'est beaucoup trop aléatoire, on a tendance à perdre l'effet de surprise une fois qu'on c'est mangé Echo/Ela/Lesion/Kapkan/Smoke au visage. Mais c'est ça ou bien perdre des plombes à vouloir se faire les éventuels roamers et se retrouver avec 20 sec pour aller mourir de façon foireuse entre deux barbelés et une batterie.

----------


## Kaelis

> Tu sous entend que si tu as du mal à l'apprendre elle est loupée.


Je ne le sous-entends pas, je le dis :



> j'ai appris naturellement les autres cartes (sauf la tour en Corée). Si je dois en arriver là, c'est que la carte est loupée.


Je persiste et je signe. Une bonne carte est une carte claire, ça permet de la rendre plus agréable à apprendre et aider les joueurs à coopérer naturellement. Et du coup, de prendre plus de plaisir en la jouant. Une carte moche, sombre, barbante à apprendre et où les joueurs communiquent nettement moins voire pas du tout j'appelle ça une mauvaise carte.

Je vais pas m'étaler outre mesure sur le sujet, j'ai rien à ajouter et je commence à me répéter. Ça n'intéresse plus personne  ::ninja::

----------


## Shep1

> Je ne le sous-entends pas, je le dis :
> 
> Je persiste et je signe. Une bonne carte est une carte claire, ça permet de la rendre plus agréable à apprendre et aider les joueurs à coopérer naturellement. Et du coup, de prendre plus de plaisir en la jouant. Une carte moche, sombre, barbante à apprendre et où les joueurs communiquent nettement moins voire pas du tout j'appelle ça une mauvaise carte.
> 
> Je vais pas m'étaler outre mesure sur le sujet, j'ai rien à ajouter et je commence à me répéter. Ça n'intéresse plus personne


Je veux pas ajouter mon grain de sel, mais je la trouve aussi visuellement brouillon mais architecturalement vraiment bonne. C'est dommage de ne pas voir le boulot de level design qui se cache derrière le visuel un peu naze de la map.

Oh, bah tiens si je l'ai ajouté  ::ninja::

----------


## Kaelis

Mais je suis d'accord, j'ai pas été clair (je me permets) mais quand je dis que le parc d'attraction ouvert ça serait nettement mieux, avec les lumières allumées, une cafétéria avec un comptoir et le menu au dessus de la caisse, une garderie avec des jouets fluo qui crachent, un bureau avec des ordis et des feuilles blanches, une salle de contrôle avec pleins d'écrans bleu avec du texte blanc...

L'idée de la ruine, c'est une idée d'artiste à qui un game designer n'a pas expliqué que c'était une idée à la con.

Tout ça pour foutre un labo de drogue, je t'aurais fichu une attraction "savant fou" et c'était réglé  ::ninja::  Tu peux déjà gicler une nouvelle carte de l'année 4 et la remplacer par un "événement" rework "Réouverture du Parc"  ::lol::

----------


## Shep1



----------


## Redlight

C'est quoi cette arme Shep ?



C'est la trident LMG de chez Krytac (airsoft) a priori acheté pour le Six et un cosplay. Peut être pour un nouvelle opérateur. Puisque Epi a aussi posté un vector.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> 


Tachanka confirmed !

----------


## Wedgge

Les pro se font même plus chier à prendre Thermite ou Hibana sur Tower d'ailleurs  :Facepalm: .

----------


## MrBishop

Du monde pour game là maintenant ?

----------


## Agano

Ce moment où t'es le dernier de ton équipe avec Montagne, lors de la manche décisive et où il ne reste qu'un seul défenseur dans le coin de la pièce, ce moment où tu fonce dessus pour lui mettre un taquet et où tu vois un pain de C4 voler vers toi...

CE PUTAIN DE MOMENT  :Boom:   :Boom:   :Boom:

----------


## Kaelis

Bah ça va, Montagne c'est pas le type le plus démuni face à un pavé de campagne explosif !

----------


## Redlight

Tiens dans Assassin Creed Origins, autre jeux Ubi, ils sortent un DLC zombies aussi et le 6 mars aussi.

Et sur leur bilan fiscal ils annoncent une nouvelle IP pour l'année fiscal prochaine.




> Ubisoft is releasing a new AAA IP in fiscal year 2019, which runs from April 2018 to March 31, 2019.


Tout commence a convergé !

----------


## Agano

> Bah ça va, Montagne c'est pas le type le plus démuni face à un pavé de campagne explosif !


Ah? Je vais lui expliquer ça alors, il aurait peut-être du mal à entendre vu que l'explosion l'a encastré dans le mur  :tired:

----------


## ElviejoDragon

C'est moins pire qu'avant quoi.
Avant tu prenais du c4 même de face t'étais mort. 
Maintenant il faut qu'il passe ton bouclier (donc plafond, dans ton dos, ou dans tes pattes si t'es en train de courir)
Je l'ai découvert à la dure quand j'avais essayé de C4 un Montagne qui avait dû lire le patch note.

----------


## Redlight

Mouais après c'est Ubi  en rushant avec Blitz j'ai été confronté à un C4 qui a heurté le coin de mon bouclier comme les hitbox sont foiré il s'est coincé avant de se téléporté sur mon épaule et tomber sur mes talons.

----------


## esprex

Vous en pensez quoi de la nouvelle map ? Je trouve qu'elle est particulièrement naze, je suis le seul ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah j'oubliais, ils ont changé le mapcycle dernièrement ou je n'ai juste pas de chance ? Ça fait une éternité que je n'ai pas joué l'avion, canal, hereford, favelas, yacht et maison. Je ne tombe que sur les autres maps, en boucle, depuis plusieurs semaines.

----------


## Kaelis

Je ne l'aime pas beaucoup. Pas la pire à mon goût, mais j'aime pas tellement jouer dessus.

Littoral et Gratte-ciel par contre j'adore comme ajouts.

----------


## Frypolar

> Vous en pensez quoi de la nouvelle map ? Je trouve qu'elle est particulièrement naze, je suis le seul ?
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Ah j'oubliais, ils ont changé le mapcycle dernièrement ou je n'ai juste pas de chance ? Ça fait une éternité que je n'ai pas joué l'avion, canal, hereford, favelas, yacht et maison. Je ne tombe que sur les autres maps, en boucle, depuis plusieurs semaines.


Si tu joues en classé uniquement c’est normal, ils utilisent les mêmes cartes qu’en Pro League.

----------


## esprex

> Si tu joues en classé uniquement c’est normal, ils utilisent les mêmes cartes qu’en Pro League.


Ouais, je viens de tomber là dessus : https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/e...ns-in-season-3

Super, ils ont enlevé une bonne partie des maps que je préfère  :tired:

----------


## Kaelis

Elles ne sont pas jugées "e-sport top moumoute".

----------


## MrBishop

On game ce soir les gens ! Y a déjà Wedgge & moi je serais là perso

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Un noob bashing challenge freeweekend.




et defis de cette semaine, des charms pour 10 et 20 wins avec le 707 (Coréens) pour les JO j'imagine




Leak des OPS ?



Spoiler Alert! 


Apparemment leurs noms seraient LION et FINKA :






> LION special ability is the 'EE-ONE-D' drone that detects enemies through walls when they move
> a kind of pulse but then as a drone above the map, so it's area is the whole map. and only if they move
> it stays for 10 seconds
> and you can use it 3 times
> 
> FINKA nanobots gives the entire team a hp boost of 40hp, it can stack on top of 100 (so 140 max), that boost also lasts 10 seconds.
> if you use her ability when somebody is dbno then they are revived with 40HP boost and then (i think 5hp) after boost
> and you can use it 2 times with a cooldown between them.
> 
> ...


Donc deux attaquants, avec des capacités qui semblent bien cheatées. On verra donc possiblement le première opérateur russe femme. Et pour LION, le français, son arme a 44dmg 850fps et un chargeur de 50 balles et un acog... Si c'est pas du fake ça va être sympa de le balance, il aura 3 d'armure surement.

Sinon pour un aperçu de l'arme, un gros vector avec un drum mag et un acog quoi :



 et l'OP russe :



et le français :



Sur OUTBREAK :




> outbreak is basically just left 4 dead meets Siege.
> You walk through a linear map with multiple objectives: Protect the Hostage/Bomb, Escort the Hostage, Clear the area of zombies
> 
> With some of those you have time to prepare the room with reinforcements (which are green instead of red!!!!) and ofcourse barricades (with an outbreak logo in them!!)
> 
> I've seen 5 types of zombies so far:
> normal grunts
> special movey exploding ones
> one that teleports and summons spikes
> ...


source : http://boards.4chan.org/v/thread/405959042

----------


## mcgrill

Pas terrible 

Spoiler Alert! 


FISTA

 quand même...

----------


## n0ra

Ce sont bien leurs véritables noms qui ont en fait été dévoilés lors d'un article sur le blog officiel US Ubisoft il y a quelques jours.

----------


## Kaelis

C'est Overwatch les compétences ?  ::happy2::

----------


## MrBishop

Moi je trouve ça cool le gadget de Finka, fin ça fait un peu une version Doc chez les attaquants, je trouve ça intéressant. Toutes les UAT du monde ont un médecin ops dans leur équipe, donc c'est cohérent.. Ici on a Doc chez les défenseurs et un dérivé du côté des attaquants, balle au centre.

Merci pour les leaks bro !

----------


## Agano

Le Vektor c'est déjà moche comme pétoire, mais avec un ACOG et un chargeur tambour, c'est vraiment ignoble.

----------


## MrBishop

Sinon résumé des 2 ranked ce soir : Wedgge, Red, Shep, Jazz & moi. La compo des anciens  :B):  
Le truc c'est qu'on se connait tous par coeur et la synergie est presque tellement parfaite qu'on a réussi à mettre 3-0 sans pression sur Banque avant de se laisser remonter (parce qu'il nous restait quand même des points de merde) mais on a réussi à les achever sans trop de difficulté. Alors que la partie d'avant, on avait perdu la game 0-4 face aux mêmes personnes mais avec un pickup chez nous.

Là je sais que tout le monde est parfaitement autonome, chacun connaît son taf par coeur et il y a pas besoin de dire "il faut faire ça, attaquer là et droner ça".

----------


## Redlight

Mouais c'était pas fou non plus (mur manquant sur site) surtout sur Tower, il nous faut un semblant de strat. On a du clutch 2 round sur les 4 que l'on a gagné sur Bank, dont un magnifique de ta part  :Clap: . On a bien coopéré avec Weddge je suis content de nos attaque en revanche. Bon après on était au dessus mais c'est vraiment dommage c'est pas la première fois que je prend 0-4 sur tower avec les canards. Les roamers ne sont pas suffisamment efficace et les mecs sur site tombent sans résistance (pas sur que le resto soit le meilleur point non plus surtout sans renforcer les trappes).

Il faudrait repérer les angles avec une grosse couverture sur site et les rotations intéressante pour les roamers/défense excentrée.

----------


## MrBishop

Tour c'est clairement un de nos plus gros points faibles, perso je commence légèrement à l'assimiler mais c'est plus ou moins de la chance à certains moments. 
La map reste très compliqué à apprendre, pour moi c'est incontestablement une des maps les plus difficiles à apprendre. De toute façon plus on avance dans les saisons et plus les maps deviennent exigeantes. 
Ils ont eu quand même beaucoup de chances à certains moments en face, parce qu'on faisait beaucoup de conneries (TK, mauvais timing...). Bizarrement à la map d'après, c'est exactement les mêmes adversaires mais on leur met tarif jusqu'à 3-0  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Flipmode

Y'a moyen de faire une map en boucle pour l'apprendre ou on peut vraiment pas choisir (en simple comme en ranked)?

----------


## MAIVLY

> Y'a moyen de faire une map en boucle pour l'apprendre ou on peut vraiment pas choisir (en simple comme en ranked)?


Seulement pour le T-Hunt maintenant. (on pouvait le faire pour les modes de jeux classiques, mais ça ne marchait pas vraiment, vu que cela dépendait des réglages de toute la squad)

Options => Préférences matchmaking => les cartes sont en bas

----------


## Redlight

> Y'a moyen de faire une map en boucle pour l'apprendre ou on peut vraiment pas choisir (en simple comme en ranked)?


Partie perso.

----------


## MrBishop

Du monde pour game, là maintenant ? on fait les loutres avec Red #Neige=PasDeBoulot

----------


## Flipmode

Je viens de faire un 4v1 avec fuze dans une game perdu 2/0 (donc 2/1 après ça), c'était très beau, juste avant j'avais lancé une partie perso(comme conseillé plus haut) pour connaitre un peu la map oregon (mur destructible etc.) ... bah ça m'a bien servi  ::o:

----------


## Wedgge

Ahahaha comment elles sont trop merdiques les armes des nouveaux, miskine on dirait un jouet de Borderlands  ::XD:: .

----------


## Kaelis

Mitraillette de Vengeance de l'ours de la baleine +2  :Perfect:

----------


## Wedgge

Buck à l'acog on a l'impression que le manos à zéro recul  ::O: .

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Merci pour les leaks bro !


De rien, hate de combattre une ash qui a ça :



Spoiler Alert! 






Et du coup l'arme du nouvel OP russe :



Spoiler Alert! 




Optiques russes confirmées !


Optiques russes confirmées.




Malin en tout cas l’uniforme de Glaz : une combinaison hazmat avec des gants troués (ou mitaines pour les intimes)

----------


## MrBishop

on est sur Mumble avec Red & Wedgge si du monde veut venir (Casu / Rank)

----------


## Redlight



----------


## Lancelot du lag

Bon...

Je vais lâcher le multi pour un moment après la pire soirée de jeu qui soit.


Entre le mec que je flash avec Blitz et qui ce prend 5/6 balles de flingues sans crever, le mec qui prend pas ses HS mais qui te kill en une balle, les blaireaux qui te kick parce que tu t'est retrouvé en 1 vs 4 avec le diffuseur posé n'importe où par eux et qui sont tous morts en 10 secondes chrono, le montagne et le ashley qui on passé toute la manche à essayer de ce tk....et j'en passe d'autre....


Je prend de moins en moins de plaisir sur le jeu en multi...... :Emo:  :Emo: 



Et sérieux.....quelle communauté de merde...  :ouaiouai:  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Shep1

Viens
Sur
Le
Mumble.


Bisous.

----------


## Kaelis

D'ailleurs merci pour l'invitation d'hier soir (Bishop et Weddge) mais c'était ma dernière partie et je suis pas sûr de vous l'avoir dit (je suis parti comme un connard je crois  :Sweat: ).

----------


## Shep1

> D'ailleurs merci pour l'invitation d'hier soir (Bishop et Weddge) mais c'était ma dernière partie et je suis pas sûr de vous l'avoir dit (je suis parti comme un connard je crois ).


Pourquoi donc ?

----------


## Kaelis

J'avais piscine.

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> Viens
> Sur
> Le
> Mumble.
> 
> 
> Bisous.


On 
A
Pas
Les
Même
Horaires 
De
Jeu

----------


## Kaelis

Hier j'avais une info-bulle qui disait qu'on pouvait désormais prendre tous les défis hebdos en un seul clic. Encore un effort et il y aura plus besoin de cliquer  ::ninja::

----------


## MrBishop

On a retrouver Jazz sur Oregon :

https://gfycat.com/HonorableHappyAnt

----------


## MrBishop

Du monde pour game ce soir ?

----------


## Agano

Pour game je sais pas mais pour jouer, moi je vais m'en faire une oui  ::ninja::

----------


## Wedgge

> On 
> A
> Pas
> Les
> Même
> Horaires 
> De
> Jeu


On est dispo 24/24 mec, pas le temps de niézé quand, comme nous, tu vises le top Pro League, on a bouffé Penta Fabien et Whiteshark avec Bishop, le prochain c'est Beaulo qui prendra fessée comme jamais.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Thermite :



Depuis cette vidéo (27ieme seconde):




Et une vidéo sur les réglages de sound dynamic range qui confirme que le night mode peut donner un avantage.

----------


## Paradox

> On est dispo 24/24 mec, pas le temps de niézé quand, comme nous, tu vises le top Pro League, on a bouffé Penta Fabien et Whiteshark avec Bishop, le prochain c'est Beaulo qui prendra fessée comme jamais.

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> On est dispo 24/24 mec, pas le temps de niézé quand, comme nous, tu vises le top Pro League, on a bouffé Penta Fabien et Whiteshark avec Bishop, le prochain c'est Beaulo qui prendra fessée comme jamais.



On a pas les même ambitions.....je fais que du casu et de la chasse aux hétéros.  :Emo:  :Emo: 

Et cela fait deux ans que je joue et je connais toujours pas les maps et je vise toujours comme Gilbert Montagné.  :haha:  :haha:

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Nouveau bundle pour Montagne : Structural Bundle

----------


## AgentDerf

Waouh! Classe! Ca va me changer du montagne samourai qui est un peu ridicule quand même!  ::P: 

Quoi que cela rajoute à l'effet de surprise, les gars font "OH QUI L'EST MOCHE!" Et paf le temps qu'ils réagissent coup de bouclier dans la gueule!

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Waouh! Classe! Ca va me changer du montagne samourai qui est un peu ridicule quand même! 
> 
> Quoi que cela rajoute à l'effet de surprise, les gars font "OH QUI L'EST MOCHE!" Et paf le temps qu'ils réagissent coup de bouclier dans la gueule!


J'aime bien le charm parpaign, la finesse même avec la grosse chaine.

Edit: ou un IPN je suis pas sur

----------


## AgentDerf

Oui j'aime bien le coté finesse du parpaing, c'est toute la philosophie de montage! 
Moi le soir quand je veux jouer bourrin, je prend montagne! (Et Tachanka).

Non l'IPN, c'est en forme de I, la c'est vraiment plus sur le parpaing.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/e...-hostile-brief

----------


## Wedgge

Du populus pour rank ce soir, Panem et circences et tout le reste?

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Du populus pour rank ce soir, Panem et circences et tout le reste?


Vaz', I'm in !

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Du populus pour rank ce soir, Panem et circences et tout le reste?


Allumeuse, t'es même pas là !

et sinon :

----------


## Wedgge

Sisi je suis dans le chan Tarkov en attendant.

----------


## n0ra

Petit planning :

----------


## MrBishop

> Thermite :
> 
> https://i.redd.it/x348pcacw0f01.png


Lion (Flèche bleu) et Finka (flèche rouge)



Dans le trailer, Thermite demande à ce moment précis : "ce sont nos spécialistes pour les zones à risques ?" et Ash lui répond en gros, que oui.
On peut donc supposer que ce sont les visages de nos futurs opérateurs, la photo de profil de Finka ressemblant énormément à celle présenter dans la vidéo en plus. Surtout la coiffure.

----------


## Flipmode

Et lion en vrai il s'appel jean phi' ?

C'est le gars qui va à la salle de muscu' tout les 2 jours, souvient toi on l'a même rencontré à la soirée de Claudine.

Sinon ce soir j'ai encore carry, personne pourra dire le contraire.

Per. sonne.

----------


## Agano

_AGENTS JOUABLES
Tous les agents ne disposent pas des compétences requises pour cette mission. L'équipe de développement a dû faire un choix réfléchi pour sélectionner les personnages jouables dans Outbreak. Nous avons donc fait une sélection des agents les plus adaptés et pertinents pour ce mode de jeu spécifique, du point de vue de la conception.

Voici la liste des agents jouables dans Outbreak :

• Les deux nouveaux agents de l'opération Chimera

• Smoke

• Ying

• Buck

• Kapkan

• Ash

• Doc

• Tachanka

• Glaz

• Et le dernier, mais pas des moindres, notre fidèle Recrue !_

----------


## Shep1

Euh, et Thermite ?

----------


## Agano

Moi ce qui me choque c'est que le Taïwanais en short n'est pas là.

----------


## Wedgge

> _AGENTS JOUABLES
> Tous les agents ne disposent pas des compétences requises pour cette mission. L'équipe de développement a dû faire un choix réfléchi pour sélectionner les personnages jouables dans Outbreak. Nous avons donc fait une sélection des agents les plus adaptés et pertinents pour ce mode de jeu spécifique, du point de vue de la conception.
> 
> Voici la liste des agents jouables dans Outbreak :
> 
> • Les deux nouveaux agents de l'opération Chimera
> 
> • Smoke
> 
> ...


Donc si je résume pas de Thermite, Tatcher, Bandit, Jäger, Fuze soit autant d'opérateurs infiniment plus pertinents qu'un Buck avec son bonnet, Tatchankamescouilles où même Ying ou Glaz dont j'ai du mal à saisir l'utilité de leur gadget. For-mi-dable. Moi qui rêvais de tuer des zombie avec le combo barbelé/batterie  :Angry: .

----------


## Agano

Buck a un bon DMR et un pompe sous le canon, Tachanka a une grosse mitrailleuse fixe (on sait qu'entre autres objectifs il faudra tenir une position); le fusil de Glaz sera efficace pour sniper les gros chargeurs à la tête et les flashbangs de Ying pour éblouir les zombies. 

Thermite n'aurait servi strictement à rien (depuis quand les zomblards se barricadent?), Tatcher pareil (une IEM sur des zombies, ..?), le système anti-projectile de Jäger ne sert à rien vu que les zombies n'ont pas de grenades et ils doivent pas trop craindre l'électricité de Bandit.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Et jouer Doc ou Finka sera obligatoire apparemment si j'ai bien compris, car eux seuls possèdent une capacité pour contrer Apex (j'imagine qu'il faut plus de 100hp?)




> *Apex*
> 
> Apex is at the top of the hostile food chain. It sends waves of hostiles your way rather than attack you head-on. They can hurl blinding projectiles, *which can only be countered by Finka and Doc*. This opponent is a real test on your team’s communication skills.


comme expliqué ici : 
https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/e...-hostile-brief

----------


## MrBishop

Et Ash, parce que les zombies auront du mal à la toucher avec sa hitbox.

D'autres questions ?  :tired:

----------


## Wedgge

> Buck a un bon DMR et un pompe sous le canon, Tachanka a une grosse mitrailleuse fixe (on sait qu'entre autres objectifs il faudra tenir une position); le fusil de Glaz sera efficace pour sniper les gros chargeurs à la tête et les flashbangs de Ying pour éblouir les zombies. 
> 
> Thermite n'aurait servi strictement à rien (depuis quand les zomblards se barricadent?), Tatcher pareil (une IEM sur des zombies, ..?), le système anti-projectile de Jäger ne sert à rien vu que les zombies n'ont pas de grenades et ils doivent pas trop craindre l'électricité de Bandit.


A ce moment là on prend tous une recrue pompe allemande est l'affaire elle est réglée, c'est stupide de leur part que de restreindre le choix des opérateurs, là Ubi nous donne à voir un espèce d'event à la sous Overwatch qui lui en revanche prend la peine de travailler son background et de rendre les perso raccord à l'évènement.

----------


## Agano

> A ce moment là on prend tous une recrue pompe allemande


Bah, elle y est  ::ninja:: 

Ça m'embête aussi de pas avoir Twitch ou Mira, mais ils ont restreint les opérateurs en fonction de l'utilité de leur gadget ou compétence, c'est pas plus compliqué que ça. Qu'est-ce que tu voudrais foutre avec Dokkaebi sur ce genre d'évènement? Ceux dont les gadgets ne servent que contre des adversaires humains n'ont pas grand intérêt à y être, ils n'auront que leur arme. Et pour ça, bah y'a la Recrue. 

Et puis on ne peut pas dire qu'Ubisoft n'a pas bossé l'univers autour de cet évènement, visiblement y'a au moins un embryon de scénario et trois cartes entièrement dédiées et même la cinématique postée plus haut, qui est quand même vachement bien foutue. Personne en attendait tant d'un évènement qui va durer que quelques semaines.

----------


## Shep1

Bah pour moi il manque clairement Capitao, Ela et sa sœur et puis Sledge merde. On pourrait même mettre Caveira puisqu'il y aura certainement une notion d'aggro/discretion au vu de certaines description.

----------


## AgentDerf

J'arrive toujours pas à piger le coup de faire durer tout ce boulot 1 mois, il doit avoir une astuce derrière, ils vont forcément le rendre rejouable un jour???

----------


## Frypolar

> Bah, elle y est 
> 
> Ça m'embête aussi de pas avoir Twitch ou Mira, mais ils ont restreint les opérateurs en fonction de l'utilité de leur gadget ou compétence, c'est pas plus compliqué que ça. Qu'est-ce que tu voudrais foutre avec Dokkaebi sur ce genre d'évènement? Ceux dont les gadgets ne servent que contre des adversaires humains n'ont pas grand intérêt à y être, ils n'auront que leur arme. Et pour ça, bah y'a la Recrue.


Sauf que la recrue, pour le moment, n’a pas accès aux armes des opérateurs ajoutés après la sortie du jeu.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> J'arrive toujours pas à piger le coup de faire durer tout ce boulot 1 mois, il doit avoir une astuce derrière, ils vont forcément le rendre rejouable un jour???


oui, comme je l'ai dit plus haut.




> Apparemment on aura aussi un event outbreak du 19/06 au 18/07

----------


## Agano

> Sauf que la recrue, pour le moment, n’a pas accès aux armes des opérateurs ajoutés après la sortie du jeu.


Bah, de toutes façons pour des zombies le fusil à pompe suffit en principe.

----------


## MrBishop

Gagner des charms Six Invitational, pour les motivés :

https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...witch_and_get/

En gros :

Il faut regarder les livestreams du Six Invitational sur Twitch, avec un compte et il y a une chance aléatoire de recevoir un pendentif Six Invitational.

----------


## MrBishop

On est tomber sur Revan, un joueur de Vitality & un de ses copains diamants (le 2ème). Très simple, fin il donnait des calls et tout alors qu'on est en casu ! Sympatoche.

----------


## Styxounet

> Il faut regarder les livestreams du Six Invitational sur Twitch, avec un compte et il y a une *chance aléatoire* de recevoir un pendentif Six Invitational.


 ::|:

----------


## Flipmode

> Donc si je résume pas de Thermite, Tatcher, Bandit, Jäger, Fuze soit autant d'opérateurs infiniment plus pertinents qu'un Buck avec son bonnet, Tatchankamescouilles où même Ying ou Glaz dont j'ai du mal à saisir l'utilité de leur gadget. For-mi-dable. Moi qui rêvais de tuer des zombie avec le combo barbelé/batterie .


Quand t'es malade tu appel un médecin ou un serrurier ?

Sinon en simple on tombe sur les mêmes rank qu'en classé ?

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Quand t'es malade tu appel un médecin ou un serrurier ?
> 
> Sinon en simple on tombe sur les mêmes rank qu'en classé ?


Non plus maintenant, c'était le cas à la fin de Y1 je crois, ou début Y2, le MM du casu était en fonction du rank, maintenant t'as un MM casu et un MM ranked séparés.


Edit :
Un bon spot de pute sur Oregon (Barbe appréciera) :

https://gfycat.com/UnfortunateEnviousBaleenwhale

----------


## Redlight

> Donc si je résume pas de Thermite, Tatcher, Bandit, Jäger, Fuze soit autant d'opérateurs infiniment plus pertinents qu'un Buck avec son bonnet, Tatchankamescouilles où même Ying ou Glaz dont j'ai du mal à saisir l'utilité de leur gadget. For-mi-dable. Moi qui rêvais de tuer des zombie avec le combo barbelé/batterie .


Ils rentrent très bien dans une optique de L4D. Thermite Jager, Fuze, Bandit ne servirai à rien (les zombies n'envoie pas de grenade, ne pose pas de gadget et ne se barricade pas). En gros le mode de jeu sera d'aller d'un point A à un point B, se barricadé et tenir jusqu'à l'extraction. Les opérateurs choisie rentre très bien dans ce cadre la.

Je rejoins Shep, Capitato manque (Sledge est un doublon de Buck). En revanche Ela ne sert à rien vu que son gadget est destiné à gêner un joueur (dans la visée et la perception).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> A ce moment là on prend tous une recrue pompe allemande est l'affaire elle est réglée, c'est stupide de leur part que de restreindre le choix des opérateurs, là Ubi nous donne à voir un espèce d'event à la sous Overwatch qui lui en revanche prend la peine de travailler son background et de rendre les perso raccord à l'évènement.


Un souci  de gain de temps dans le débuggage et l'équilibrage peut être.

----------


## Shep1

> Ils rentrent très bien dans une optique de L4D. Thermite Jager, Fuze, Bandit ne servirai à rien (les zombies n'envoie pas de grenade, ne pose pas de gadget et ne se barricade pas). En gros le mode de jeu sera d'aller d'un point A à un point B, se barricadé et tenir jusqu'à l'extraction. Les opérateurs choisie rentre très bien dans ce cadre la.
> 
> Je rejoins Shep, Capitato manque (Sledge est un doublon de Buck). En revanche Ela ne sert à rien vu que son gadget est destiné à gêner un joueur (dans la visée et la perception).
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Un souci  de gain de temps dans le débuggage et l'équilibrage peut être.


Ela ralentis aussi les ennemis avec ses mines, ce qui est loin d'être négligeable contre des monstres/zombies qui te rush la gueule. Zofia serait vraiment cool aussi, breacher et flanker, ralentir à distance les monstres. Bien mieux que Buck pour le coup.

----------


## Redlight

> Ela ralentis aussi les ennemis avec ses mines, ce qui est loin d'être négligeable contre des monstres/zombies qui te rush la gueule. Zofia serait vraiment cool aussi, breacher et flanker, ralentir à distance les monstres. Bien mieux que Buck pour le coup.


Ash fait pareil avec ses flash et ça se trouve ils seront insensible aux effet de ralentissement, ce sont des zombies quand même.

----------


## AgentDerf

> oui, comme je l'ai dit plus haut.


Oui enfin ça fait 2 mois quoi... J'imagine trop le briefing de motivation d'équipe :

"Bon le gars vous allez nous faire un mode L4D, vous me fignolez tout super bien et propre! On va même faire des trailer spéciaux avec les opérateurs dans la vrai vie et tout! Ca va être top! Par contre les gars au bout de 2 mois effaces tout votre boulot! Allez motivé les gars!"  ::|:

----------


## KaMy

Ça ressemble quand même énormément à un test à grande échelle d'un futur mode PVE (ce qui serait intelligent de piquer une partie des fans de L4D) ou a un draft pour un futur jeu / event qu'ils se gardent sous le coude pour combler les périodes creuses de l'années et se gaver de cosmétiques limités.

----------


## Kaelis

Je suis curieux de voir si les joueurs se feront entendre sur le côté temporaire de "l'événement" et la frustration fabriquée du délire. Même Blizzard s'était pris une volée de bois vert avec le premier événement saisonnier d'Overwatch et a changé son fusil d'épaule pour les récompenses à débloquer.

Avec tout le souk qu'on a eu il y a quelques semaines avec Battlefront 2, ça me déprimerait assez que ça passe comme une lettre à la poste avec Ubisoft même si ça n'est que du cosmétique.

----------


## Redlight

Ils ont déjà essuyé la volée de bois vert il y a 2 semaines. La grogne est retombée. Je soupçonne même que tout était prévu.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Vous raliez parcequ'il y avait un événement et maintenant vous ralez parcequ'il ne va durer qu'un mois ?  ::huh::

----------


## Kaelis

J'ai suivi de loin mais il me semble que ça avait aussi (surtout ?) râlé pour les tarifs des différentes versions du jeu. J'attends quand même de voir quand les joueurs auront l'opération sous le nez.

Blizzard avait corrigé le tir à l'événement suivant (donc 3 mois après) pas sur le champ.

----------


## Frypolar

> Vous raliez parcequ'il y avait un événement et maintenant vous ralez parcequ'il ne va durer qu'un mois ?


Depuis le début on râle parce qu’ils dépensent des ressources dans un évènement qui ne dure qu’un mois ET qui n’a rien à voir avec la licence (perso je m’en cogne) au lieu d’ajouter du contenu permanent. C’est d’autant plus mal reçu après l’enculade de l’opération Health.

----------


## Kaelis

> Depuis le début on râle parce qu’ils dépensent des ressources dans un évènement qui ne dure qu’un mois ET qui n’a rien à voir avec la licence (perso je m’en cogne) au lieu d’ajouter du contenu permanent.


Même chose pour moi, le côté zombies toussa ça me gêne pas. C'est de consacrer des ressources à un événement temporaire (pour une raison commerciale et non technique par dessus le marché) au détriment du permanent qui me désole.

----------


## Agano

Ils doivent tenter des trucs pour un futur jeu solo. Je sais plus où en était le "lore" de la série avant Siege mais avec cet évènement et les cinématiques ils ont l'air de créer une nouvelle équipe R6 qui va rester, et la carte de l'université oriente -légèrement- le thème vers les menaces biochimiques. Ils doivent creuser par là.

----------


## Wedgge

Creuser, c'est le terme adéquat depuis l'Opération Health effectivement.

----------


## AgentDerf

> Vous raliez parcequ'il y avait un événement et maintenant vous ralez parcequ'il ne va durer qu'un mois ?


Non mais moi j'ai jamais râlé contre l'event, ça me va le délire contagion et du PvE à la sauce L4D. Par contre oui râler contre le fait que cela soit un "event", donc limité dans le temps.

Après dispersion de ressource oui et non. En développement additionner des devs ne permet pas de produire plus.
Le jeu pour ma part je continu d'y jouer au moins 3 soirs par semaine, donc pour moi il est parfaitement jouable. Il y a rien de critique à corriger, on peut toujours faire mieux, améliorer des trucs. Mais rien qui t’empêche de partir dans le développement de nouveau mode de jeu... si ces modes était au moins permanent...

----------


## Frypolar

> Après dispersion de ressource oui et non. En développement additionner des devs ne permet pas de produire plus.
> Le jeu pour ma part je continu d'y jouer au moins 3 soirs par semaine, donc pour moi il est parfaitement jouable. Il y a rien de critique à corriger, on peut toujours faire mieux, améliorer des trucs. Mais rien qui t’empêche de partir dans le développement de nouveau mode de jeu... si ces modes était au moins permanent...


Si si dispersion de ressources. J’en ai déjà parlé la dernière fois mais il y a plein de demandes de la communauté qui sont ignorées alors qu’elles sont dans le même genre. Par exemple changer l’ordre de sélection des opérateurs et du point à défendre. Ou encore faire un mode de jeu avec munitions et gadgets illimités. Un stand de tir aussi. Tout ceci requiert le même type de compétences et c’est même bien moins complexe.

----------


## Redlight

Bah en 2018, les smokes continuent à traverser les murs quand même. Ce genre de chose c'est très génant, je pers régulièrement 60pv comme ça sur Gratte ciel ou j'ai vu KingGeorge mourir sur le toit de littoral comme ça.

Ou réparer la visée des fusils comme le L85A.

Ou nous filé la deuxième partie de la révision des hitbox promis il y a des mois.

Ou resortir les maps retirées précédemment

----------


## AgentDerf

Oui mais c'est le genre de bug fix ou d'amélioration légère qui peut être fait pas l'équipe de base. 
Et franchement je pense qu'elles sont pas faites car elles sont pas au programme (par exemple le choix opérateur pour point à défendre).

C'est pas parce que la communauté le réclame que c'est dans la todolist des devs.  Qu'ils développent l'event ou pas ne change rien, si ils ont pas prévu de bosser sur ces points ils se passera rien.

----------


## Frypolar

> Oui mais c'est le genre de bug fix ou d'amélioration légère qui peut être fait pas l'équipe de base. 
> Et franchement je pense qu'elles sont pas faites car elles sont pas au programme (par exemple le choix opérateur pour point à défendre).
> 
> C'est pas parce que la communauté le réclame que c'est dans la todolist des devs.  Qu'ils développent l'event ou pas ne change rien, si ils ont pas prévu de bosser sur ces points ils se passera rien.


Mais c’est justement le reproche qui est fait. Au lieu de corriger ou d’ajouter des trucs demandés depuis plus de deux ans, ils dépensent des ressources dans un mode de jeu temporaire. Si c’est pas pour un vendre un autre jeu derrière c’est complètement con. Surtout après l’opération Health.

----------


## Redlight

> Oui mais c'est le genre de bug fix ou d'amélioration légère qui peut être fait pas l'équipe de base. 
> Et franchement je pense qu'elles sont pas faites car elles sont pas au programme (par exemple le choix opérateur pour point à défendre).
> 
> C'est pas parce que la communauté le réclame que c'est dans la todolist des devs.  Qu'ils développent l'event ou pas ne change rien, si ils ont pas prévu de bosser sur ces points ils se passera rien.


- Les smokes bug présent depuis la sortie du jeu
- Le problème de balles n'allant pas où tu vises. Problème de compatibilité de fov découvert récemment et cela touche toute les armes en réalité (m'étonnerai que cela soit simple à régler)
- Les hitboxc part 2 : retardé par l'équipe de dev car en faite c'est plus compliqué que prévu, aucune ETA.
- Map retirée : ils ont annoncé qu'une seule carte ferait son retour pour l'année 3. Donc il manquera toujours une autre map dans le roster d'ici la fin d'année et honnêtement Yatch et Favelas ne sont pas les seules map qui ont besoin d'être retravaillé.

Ce sont des problèmes complexe qui demande des ressources et certains ont déjà été repoussé.

Et justement on critique le fait qu'Ubi ait fait le choix d'investir dans un mod PvE alors qu'il y a tant de chose à faire à côté.

----------


## Exentius

Question, le six invitational ça se passe sur Twitch ? Je veux savoir si je pourrai suivre les match au boulot ^^.

----------


## Kaelis

> Si c’est pas pour un vendre un autre jeu derrière c’est complètement con.


Je pense pas que ça soit "con". A voir comment la sauce prend mais ça m'étonnerait pas que financièrement ils s'y retrouvent avec les loot boxes de l'événement. Je crois pas que ça soit un test pour tâter le terrain pour un nouveau titre, ça n'est qu'un pas de plus pour essayer de monétiser le jeu au maximum. Que cet argent bénéficie au jeu ou non derrière je n'en sais rien.

Je dirais plutôt que c'est décevant, certainement pas idiot.

...enfin c'est con pour nous  ::ninja::

----------


## Wedgge

> Question, le six invitational ça se passe sur Twitch ? Je veux savoir si je pourrai suivre les match au boulot ^^.


Le come back de l'enfant prodigue  ::O: .

Oui sur Touitche et YouTube normalement, pour les versions anglo-saxonne en tous cas.

----------


## Exentius

Youtube \o/ Yes !

Oui come back, les gars.
Ca a été compliqué de trouver un appartement (Période d'essai de 6 mois + le temps de trouver un truc décent).
J'emménage cette semaine, avec fibre optique normalement active Vendredi.

Par contre va falloir que je sorte le galva quand je reviendrais jouer....

----------


## n0ra

> Ils doivent tenter des trucs pour un futur jeu solo. Je sais plus où en était le "lore" de la série avant Siege mais avec cet évènement et les cinématiques ils ont l'air de créer une nouvelle équipe R6 qui va rester, et la carte de l'université oriente -légèrement- le thème vers les menaces biochimiques. Ils doivent creuser par là.


Les épisodes sont différents et ne sont aucunement liés par une seule et unique histoire par contre le thème reste toujours le même : terroristes, menaces chimiques etc. Les anciens Rainbow Six respectent "le lore" de la licence, c'est à dire pas de zombies, pas d'aliens, pas d'aliens zombies ... on reste sur une équipe spécialisée dans les interventions à hauts risques "réelles" : libération d'otages, désamorçage de bombe, élimination totale des terros etc etc.

----------


## Flipmode

Je viens d'enchaîner une dizaine de victoire (sans défaite) en ranked  ::o: 

Bon je suis monté de cuivre à silver mais c'est déjà ça  :^_^:

----------


## Wedgge

Un jour peut être tu auras le niveau pour être coaché par Bishop-sensei de la Montagne si il t'en juge digne avant que Shep le Vénérable te prenne sous son aile salvatrice sous mon œil bienveillant, et sans doute à la toute fin tu recevra l'ultime et suprême honneur de "seconder" Jazz dans les moments les plus critiques. Amen.

----------


## Flipmode

Je n'en espère pas tant !

----------


## MrBishop

Un last pour jouer ?

----------


## MrBishop

https://www.dexerto.fr/news/esport-r...nbow-six-siege

Du très très gros lourd. Pour ceux qui ne sont pas au courant : Requiem c'est fini. Trop ambitieux, les joueurs sont partis 1 par 1 et la team aura durer 3 mois je crois ? Après ça, White (le capitaine) était en LFT (Looking For a Team).

Il rejoint à présent Vires Esport en compagnie de grosses pointures du R6 français : 
- Falko (2x Champion du monde & ex PENTA)
- Aherys (ancien Millenium, unK & champion 6Cup)
- Chaoxys (ancien Ares & unKnights)
- Snky alias Sneaky (ex BeG, mais il est pas aller plus loin à cause du scandale Shaiiko puis après il a quitter la team)

Snky est un excellent entry fragger / early kills avec Ash / Jager (vu plusieurs fois sur le Twitch de White), Aherys a une très grande connaissance du jeu (un peu borderline et immature je trouve), Falko on le présente plus à mon avis, c'est celui qui a le plus gros CV dans cette équipe et White a déjà leader TI, Requiem & maintenant il sera le capitaine de cette équipe. J'espère juste qu'il apprendra de ses erreurs parce qu'il a vraiment d'excellents coéquipiers à ses côtés. La plupart sont ses potes et il joue régulièrement voire tout les jours avec eux depuis longtemps mais je pense qu'il a quand même une certaine pression car ils ont tous une plus grosse expérience que lui.

Chaoxys je le trouve un peu en dessous des autres par contre :/ Il était plutôt bon chez unKnights, maintenant je sais pas ce qu'il en est. Après il retrouvera son ancien coéquipier de unK, Aherys, donc y a moyen qu'ils produisent quelque chose tout les 2.
Ils ont l'intention de toucher la CL pour l'instant, donc c'est une bonne chose et un objectif abordable vu leur effectif. Les Invitationals ça aurait été trop tôt de toute façon, les brésiliens sont vraiment très bons et même les plus grosses équipes EU ont du mal face à eux.

D'un point de vue complètement spectateur, je ne pensais pas les brésiliens aussi bons en FPS honnêtement :/ Quand tu vois ce que font BRK, Black Dragons, FONTE...  ::O: 

GL Vires !

----------


## Flipmode

R6 c'est de la merde après minuit.

----------


## n0ra

> D'un point de vue complètement spectateur, je ne pensais pas les brésiliens aussi bons en FPS honnêtement :/ Quand tu vois ce que font BRK, Black Dragons, FONTE...


C'est pour ça que la 6 Invitational de cette année va être très sympa à regarder. N'oubliez pas, ça débute aujourd'hui.

Le programme de ce mardi :



1️⃣ twitch.tv/rainbow6
2️⃣ twitch.tv/ubisoft

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Vos pronos pour Penta vs Vitality ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Redlight

Pas du tout convaincu par le roster de vire. Déjà je ne pense pas que White n'est ni le niveau ni la mentalité pour la CL ou PL. Un gros doute sur sa capacité de capitaine.

Aherys je pense comme toi Bishop et je rajouterai qu'il tilt facilement et il a quitté uK avant qu'ils ne performe vraiment.

Falko on le connait tous. Il a vraiment un bon niveau, très bon joueur de niveau pro League. En revanche c'est son comportement qui pose problème il est assez difficile à supporter d'où le nombre très élevée de teams qu'il a faite. À voir avec un objectif moindre et donc moins de pression si il peut rester un peu plus longtemps.

Snky c'était l'un des moins doué chez begenius. Donc bof.

En revanche Chaosyx je me rappelle l'avoir vu performé chez uK, moins que Jack mais il est très solide.

J'annonce départ de Falko dans 2 mois.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Whiteshark le youtubeur le plus connu de la scène R6. D'expertise c'est vraiment de la merde  ::XD::

----------


## MrBishop

Falko et Aherys c'est le duo salty ahahah

faudra préparer du poivre carrément, on aura pas assez de sel

----------


## Raoul Wolfoni

C'est dommage j'aimais bien Skybuu même si je le trouvais assez inconstant.

----------


## Wedgge

> C'est pour ça que la 6 Invitational de cette année va être très sympa à regarder. N'oubliez pas, ça débute aujourd'hui.
> 
> Le programme de ce mardi :
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DV112iUXcAMCTPJ.jpg
> 
> 1️⃣ twitch.tv/rainbow6
> 2️⃣ twitch.tv/ubisoft
> 
> ...


Dommage, il y a Penta et les anciens de Continuum au même horaire, choix cornélien s'il en ait.

----------


## Redlight

Penta qui a pick Border, c'est intelligent. Vitality est a chier dessus mais persiste à croire qu'ils maitrise cette map.

----------


## Wedgge

La fessée sur le 1-4  ::XD:: .

----------


## Redlight

1-5 comme prévu ^^.

Oregon, voyons si Vitality a résolu son problème de roamer en défense ou s'il continue à faire de la merde.

----------


## Wedgge

Evilgenius c'est plus tard du coup ?

Edit : ils sont paumé tes roamers, on dirait du Bishop game sense.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> C'est pour ça que la 6 Invitational de cette année va être très sympa à regarder. N'oubliez pas, ça débute aujourd'hui.
> 
> Le programme de ce mardi :
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DV112iUXcAMCTPJ.jpg
> 
> 1️⃣ twitch.tv/rainbow6
> 2️⃣ twitch.tv/ubisoft
> 
> ...


Penta vs vitality, excellent, ça promet.
J'espère qu'ils vont communiquer aussi fort sur leur score que quand ils ont eu besoin de votes.

----------


## Redlight

C'est sur Youtube EG.

----------


## Wedgge

Oui, je viens de tomber dessus, merci. J'ai l'impression de voir un match de Diamond contre du copper en casu, c'était bien la peine de faire tous un foin sur touitter..

----------


## Redlight

Lol Vitality qui sort Glaz pour attaquer la grande fenêtre à l'étage d'Oregon. Pourquoi ? Pourquoi pas un Blackbeard plutôt ? Je comprend pas ce pick.

Allez hop direction le looser bracket.

----------


## Redlight

Mattez PWN3F des roomfactory, il est impressionnant.

----------


## n0ra

> Lol Vitality qui sort Glaz pour attaquer la grande fenêtre à l'étage d'Oregon. Pourquoi ? Pourquoi pas un Blackbeard plutôt ? Je comprend pas ce pick.
> 
> Allez hop direction le looser bracket.

----------


## Redlight

> https://media1.tenor.com/images/e82c...itemid=5322384


Ils vont rencontrer les 1UP en repêchage. Pas sur qu'ils mettent une seule map au six. Et c'est le mieux qu'ils puissent espérer. Je ne les voient pas gagner contre les 1UP.

----------


## n0ra

> Ils vont rencontrer les 1UP en repêchage. Pas sur qu'ils mettent une seule map au six. Et c'est le mieux qu'ils puissent espérer. Je ne les voient pas gagner contre les 1UP.


Moi non plus !

Ça leur apprendra de venir chialer sur Twitter pour choper des votes alors qu'ils n'avaient clairement pas le niveau.

Sinon le match Sy vs CLG sera transmis uniquement sur le Twitch/ Youtube FR ? je soutiendrais Sy mais j'ai pas envie d'entendre gueuler "Baguettes" toutes les secondes par les groupies qui nous servent de commentateurs durant tout le match ...

----------


## Redlight

Ici je pense en anglais : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7N3vl0zNZYo

C'est un peu galère à suivre la multi diffusion.

----------


## n0ra

Merci  ::wub:: 

Et du coup, les 3 chaînes en 1 page : http://multitwitch.tv/ubisoft/ubisoftfr/rainbow6

----------


## Redlight

L'un des plus beau match du jour avec Ence vs ERA à venir à mon avis.

----------


## Flipmode

J'ai tout raté aujourd'hui ?
C'est déjà fini ?  ::sad::

----------


## n0ra

> J'ai tout raté aujourd'hui ?
> C'est déjà fini ?


Non, Red a posté le planning 2 posts plus haut, et j'ai posté un lien avec les 3 chaines officielles qui diffusent l'event  ::): .

----------


## Flipmode

J'étais en panique désolé  ::ninja:: 

J'ai pas raté le match de supremacy c'est déjà ça  :Beer:

----------


## Redlight

Biios avait l'air d'un connard sur twitter, mais j'aime beaucoup son cast.

----------


## n0ra

Dur pour Sy, Chalet plutôt bien maîtrisée et remportée 5-3, Club House ... 5-1 pour CLG . A suivre 3ème map, Bank.


Spoiler Alert! 


Après la résolution des soucis techniques  ::XD:: 



http://multitwitch.tv/ubisoft/ubisoftfr/rainbow6

- - - Mise à jour - - -

eRa vs ENCE dans 9min https://www.twitch.tv/rainbow6

----------


## mcgrill

Sympa la fin de match entre supremacy et CLG.


Spoiler Alert! 


le 5-4 de Supremacy  :Bave:

----------


## n0ra

Allez on switch sur eRa vs Ence, ça vient de débuter  ::):

----------


## n0ra

Le programme de demain

----------


## Frypolar

Il n’y a personne chez Ubisoft pour mettre à jour leur site avec les résultats ?

----------


## Redlight

> Il n’y a personne chez Ubisoft pour mettre à jour leur site avec les résultats ?


Bah non, ça aurait été trop simple d'avoir un endroit où tu trouve et le planning et les informations de diffusions. Mieux vaut aller sur twitter et galérer.

----------


## Flipmode

Liquipedia.net ?

Sinon y'a des match en ce moment ? Twitch y'a rien.

----------


## Redlight

> Liquipedia.net ?
> 
> Sinon y'a des match en ce moment ? Twitch y'a rien.


Rajoute 6h à l'image de n0ra.

----------


## Flipmode

Ouais mais non c'est la St Valentin  ::sad::

----------


## Agano

*rigole en célibataire*

----------


## Flipmode

T'es dans ton céliba, je suis dans mon menu St Valentin double entrée, plat, dessert puis ouverture des cadeaux et galipette sous la couette.

Non, ça rime pas  ::):

----------


## Redlight

Perso ça sera Rainbow + ligue des champions ce soir, galipette ce week end et séjour en amoureux un peu plus tard  :Cigare: 

Faut juste trouver la bonne  ::trollface::

----------


## Flipmode

:^_^: 

Avec un peu de chance on aura fini de fêter la St Valentin avant 21h  ::ninja::

----------


## Redlight

> Avec un peu de chance on aura fini de fêter la St Valentin avant 21h


Dis lui qu'elle a grossi ça sera meme finit à 18h...

----------


## Flipmode

Elle a perdu 5kg elle est parfaite là  ::sad:: 

Bizarre ce smiley après cette phrase...

----------


## Agano

> T'es dans ton céliba, je suis dans mon menu St Valentin double entrée, plat, dessert puis ouverture des cadeaux et galipette sous la couette.
> 
> Non, ça rime pas


T'es dans ton menu saint valentin, je suis dans mes surplus de sushis à 80€  :Cigare:

----------


## Flipmode



----------


## Paradox

> Vous raliez parcequ'il y avait un événement et maintenant vous ralez parcequ'il ne va durer qu'un mois ?


Tout le monde n'a pas rale (et pas forcement contre ca - plus la forme que le fond pour le coup), mais surtout si c'est a vomir partout, ca serait dommage de le retirer. Je ne vois pas l'interet, pour ce jeu ; par contre, oui, je vois toutes les autres possibilites (pub, nouvelle franchise, etc.) et je trouve ca nul, de prendre des clients finaux (encore) pour des beta-testeurs.

----------


## Redlight

Le programme avec les heures française et les diffusions :



Il y a une inversion sur le premier.


Channel 1 : https://www.twitch.tv/rainbow6
Channel 2 : https://www.twitch.tv/ubisoft

----------


## Redlight

On retrouve le Canadian qui a permis à Continium d'être champion du monde.

----------


## Redlight

Allez hop à la maison les V sans gagner une seule map  ::XD:: 




> Voté F3. Vitality vont se faire torcher. Une belle place de gâché. Mais de toute façon ils n'ont plus que leur popularité pour survivre.

----------


## Redlight

Perso en finale je vois PENTA et une team brésilienne entre Liquid Et Faze, je les mattes pas assez pour les départager mais les brésiliens sont ultras chauds.

----------


## mcr47

Mais OSEF on est pas sur le forum de L'Equipe ici.

 ::ninja::

----------


## mcgrill

Go sur mumble pour commenter.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

J'espère que vous avez cliqué sur mes liens rainbowleaks :

----------


## Redlight

Personne pour lui dire à Kix de sortir ses mains de ses putains de poches ?

----------


## n0ra

Du lourd, Sy vs Black Dragons : https://www.twitch.tv/rainbow6

----------


## Frypolar

> Personne pour lui dire à Kix de sortir ses mains de ses putains de poches ?


Ben la même personne que celle qui met à jour le site officiel  ::ninja::  Perso c’est le pronom avant le surnom/pseudonyme de chaque opérateur qui m’agace (déjà quand on lit la phrase on sent que quelque chose déconne). Pour Zofia c’est même carrément son prénom. Dire "The Zofia" c’est con. En plus pour certains opérateurs, comme Mira dont on appelle souvent les miroirs Mira aussi, ça peut donner des situations confuses.

----------


## Shep1

go mumble pour mater la 6

----------


## Flipmode

J'ai vu la fin de faze vs heinz.

Ils ont pris la sauce. 

 :Drum:

----------


## MrBishop

Ahahahah les gamins sur Twitch, ils étaient tous en train de trashtalk FaZe en mode "do trickshots Faze  ::XD::  "  ::ninja::   ::ninja:: 

Pour ceux qui ne comprennent pas la référence, FaZe est une team esport mais c'était surtout une team "entertaining" super connu sur Call Of, spécialisé dans les trickshots au snipe (360° no scope, 720 etc).

Quand je vous dis que les brésiliens sont incroyablement solide sur la scène R6, c'est pas des conneries... Ils ont fumé les finlandais de ENCE sans pression

Info FR vite fait : https://twitter.com/Team_Vitality/st...84143348379648

Renault Sport devient le partenaire de Vitality. Ils se lancent du coup sur le championnat Formula 1 et Rocket League.
mais ils seront pas meilleurs sur R6 pour autant lol

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> Mais OSEF on est pas sur le forum de L'Equipe ici.


+1 000 000 000 000 000

----------


## Kaelis

Suffit de mettre des coups de roulette sur le mulot.

----------


## Frypolar

> Pour ceux qui ne comprennent pas la référence, FaZe est une team esport mais c'était surtout une team "entertaining" super connu sur Call Of, spécialisé dans les trickshots au snipe (360° no scope, 720 etc).


Ouais enfin sur consoles non ? Avec l’auto-aim de folie ça va, c’est pas trop dur  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Flipmode

Ils ont la meilleure team sur csgo, il est pas impossible qu'ils aient la meilleure sur R6...

----------


## AgentDerf

Punaise j'ai regardé le match des Vitality! 

Cette fessé! 




Et les commentateurs un peu dépité, qui en gros disent que Vitality c'est pas une équipe, c'est 5 gars qui joue chacun pour leur gueule.
Notamment un passage où ils voient chaque gars de Vitality se droner pour sa gueule, au lieu de faire cela en duo, avec un qui drone et un qui avance en écoutant les calls du gars au drone. La base quoi à partir d'un certain niveau...

----------


## Evene

> Punaise j'ai regardé le match des Vitality! 
> 
> Cette fessé!


Clair, tu peux sentir que le niveau d'estime est pas haut. Black Dragons vs. Supremacy c'était autre chose.

----------


## Redlight

> Ahahahah les gamins sur Twitch, ils étaient tous en train de trashtalk FaZe en mode "do trickshots Faze  "  
> 
> Pour ceux qui ne comprennent pas la référence, FaZe est une team esport mais c'était surtout une team "entertaining" super connu sur Call Of, spécialisé dans les trickshots au snipe (360° no scope, 720 etc).
> 
> Quand je vous dis que les brésiliens sont incroyablement solide sur la scène R6, c'est pas des conneries... Ils ont fumé les finlandais de ENCE sans pression
> 
> Info FR vite fait : https://twitter.com/Team_Vitality/st...84143348379648
> 
> Renault Sport devient le partenaire de Vitality. Ils se lancent du coup sur le championnat Formula 1 et Rocket League.
> mais ils seront pas meilleurs sur R6 pour autant lol


ENCE c'est un peu surcôté, d'une part ils ont perdu Shatte et d'autre part leur titre il ne le doivent qu'a un Kanto complètement on fire sur la map décisive (mais vraiment certainement le plus grosse prestation que j'ai vu jusqu'à présent sur une map). Sans lui il se font rouler dessus et ne sont pas champions. Après ils ne sont pas mauvais, mais ils ne sont clairement pas favoris malgré que ça soit les tenant du titre.

----------


## Redlight

> Punaise j'ai regardé le match des Vitality! 
> 
> Cette fessé! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Et les commentateurs un peu dépité, qui en gros disent que Vitality c'est pas une équipe, c'est 5 gars qui joue chacun pour leur gueule.
> Notamment un passage où ils voient chaque gars de Vitality se droner pour sa gueule, au lieu de faire cela en duo, avec un qui drone et un qui avance en écoutant les calls du gars au drone. La base quoi à partir d'un certain niveau...


Vitality c'est abusé. A entendre Panix c'est juste un problème de mate. Il ont virer Elemjze, Hansen etc... Alors que même leur trio Enemy/Risze/Panix ne fonctionne pas. Ils font de mauvais pick, des strat pourries etc... Le mal est très profond chez eux mais il refuse de le voir. Apparemment ils n'ont même pas réussi à faire un bootcamp complet à 5 avant le six, un membres ayant du rentrer avant. Il leur manque trop de chose. Pour moi leur objectif prochain c'est la maintien en CL car ça va être relevé mais ils n'ont même pas le niveau de PL. Et c'est dommage car c'est l'une des plus grosses structure française et ça les privent de résultat. Je serai Vitality, je gicle le roster et les strater et je repars de zéro en piquant des joueurs à gauche et à droite (genre Mas2 ex begenius, Falko, Panix etc...)

----------


## Flipmode

Vous savez où on peut trouver les cfg de bons joueurs ?
Je sais pas  trop comment foutre mes bind sur la souris, rester sur A et E pour se pencher ou sur les clics avec le tire sur la roulette ?
Le X pour ping c'est galère.

----------


## Frypolar

> Vous savez où on peut trouver les cfg de bons joueurs ?
> Je sais pas  trop comment foutre mes bind sur la souris, rester sur A et E pour se pencher ou sur les clics avec le tire sur la roulette ?
> Le X pour ping c'est galère.


Ben ça dépend de ta souris déjà. Du coup osef de ce que font les pros, chacun ses préférences. D’ailleurs les réglages peuvent grandement différer d’un joueur à l’autre. Je te conseille déjà d’inverser les touches de lean. J’utilise E pour me pencher à gauche par exemple. Au début c’est déroutant mais ça permet de facilement aller vers la gauche avec l’annulaire sur Q et de se pencher quand on veut avec l’index sur E. Et quand tu veux te replier tu appuies sur D avec l’index donc en même temps ton personnage ne se penche plus. C’est beaucoup plus confortable et maintenant je fais ça sur tous les jeux.

J’ai une G502 donc plein de boutons. Le ping est sur la touche pour augmenter la sensibilité je crois (je change jamais de sensibilité donc osef).

----------


## Redlight

Je réfléchis à mettre le lean sur C et V perso pour lean avec le pouce. Faudrait que je test ça un jour.

----------


## Flipmode

Quand je parle de bons joueurs c'est pour voir si y'a une tendance donc un confort approuvé sur une cfg particulière.

Mais je vais tester  ::): 

Je viens de voir un commentaire reddit qui propose un footboard pour certains mouvements comme le lean... C'est loin d'être con  ::o:

----------


## Wedgge

Pour ceux qui se s'interrogeaient sur l'absence de KingGeorge  de la team Rogue sur cette Six inventational, raisons familiales.

----------


## Frypolar

> Quand je parle de bons joueurs c'est pour voir si y'a une tendance donc un confort approuvé sur une cfg particulière.


Pas sur les touches. Pareil pour la sensibilité. Pour les réglages graphiques, à part le format, c’est comme souvent tout en low sauf les ombres.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Leaks en tout genre :



Spoiler Alert! 



LA vidéo de présentation des opérateurs (en espagnol, traduction en anglais plus bas) :

https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...new_operators/


"Ricin, Antrax, Sarin gas, Ebola, VX gas, Chimera virus, some enemies are invisible, but the CBRN Unit is the shield of Rainbow against those enemies that can kill with only a drop of blood".
-activating adrenaline
-the big brother comes to watch over them
"or with simple breathing"

"adrénaline" faisant référence au boost de Finka et "big brother" au drone de Lion ce qui confirme les anciens leaks.

Le loadout de Lion :



On a bien un vector a barillet et on remarque qu'il semble aussi aveoir un DMR et deux flingue ce quie st la première fois qu'un op de DLC a deux secondaires il me semble.
On retrouve Ici du classique du loadout GIGN, avec les secondaires, comme les primaires : DMR et Shotgun

----------


## Redlight

> Leaks en tout genre :
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> 
> LA vidéo de présentation des opérateurs (en espagnol, traduction en anglais plus bas) :
> ...


Mais tu sais que le loadout complet à déjà leaker ? On sait depuis longtemps que le français aura le DRM de Twich. Un doute sur les gadgets secondaires.

----------


## Shep1

C'était déjà leak les armes de base du GIGN + ajout du flingue qui n'existe pas... Un vector à chargeur tambour...  :Facepalm:

----------


## Redlight

> C'était déjà leak les armes de base du GIGN + ajout du flingue qui n'existe pas... Un vector à chargeur tambour...


Les gens de ta communauté chelou le font bien alors....

----------


## Shep1

> Les gens de ta communauté chelou le font bien alors....


Ma communauté chelou ? Tu parles de quoi ?

----------


## Redlight

> Ma communauté chelou ? Tu parles de quoi ?


Des gens qui font piou avec des armes mytho mais qui font du serious business quand même parce qu'ils croient trop badass : l'airsoft  ::ninja:: 

Mais sinon le vector existe en drum mag.

----------


## Shep1

> Des gens qui font piou avec des armes mytho mais qui font du serious business quand même parce qu'ils croient trop badass : l'airsoft 
> 
> Mais sinon le vector existe en drum mag.


Mais j'en fait plus depuis un baille de l'airsoft. Et puis tu as de tout dans l'airsoft, les kékés qui ne respectent pas las législation de puissance, jusqu'aux reenacters qui ne respectent pas la legislation sur l'importation et la détention d'armes et de matériel militaire. Bref, je vois pas pourquoi tu parles de ça...

Oui le Vector existe avec un chargeur tambour, comme 99% des armes avec un chargeur détachable, ce qui n'existe pas c'est un fusil d'assaut basé sur le vector, puisque l'arme de Lion, dans les leaks en tout cas, est sensé être un FA...
Entre ça et le fusil proto de la russe.

Alors qu'un Keltec KSG vraiment utilisé par la Douane française (pas le GIGN, mais au moins nos forces en ont) ou un SCAR L utilisé en Afgha par les Gendarmes formateurs de l'armée Afgha... Et un AEK-971 ou une AK-100 series pour la russe. Mais osef, on fait du overwatch, ça plait aux kikoo.

----------


## Redlight

Mais je te charriais, mais c'est juste que t'es à fond dans les armes ça me fait rire  ::XD:: 

Perso tant que ça ressemble vaguement à un truc qui existe ça me convient.

----------


## Shep1

> Mais je te charriais, mais c'est juste que t'es à fond dans les armes ça me fait rire 
> 
> Perso tant que ça ressemble vaguement à un truc qui existe ça me convient.


Bah, c'est comme dans un jeu de caisse, mettre des voitures qui n'existe pas c'est souvent gage d'un jeu arcade, avec peu de sensation etc... Là, mettre des modèles de fusils qui n'existent que sur des shops chinois d'arisoft, c'est dommage, et ça montre bien que le réalisme et la cohérence dans le jeu les designers du jeu ne l'ont pas comme priorité. C'est sur qu'en soit, c'est un tas de pixel, qui tire des pixels. Mais dans les faits, ça en dit longs sur l'équipe artistique et la direction que prends le jeu petit à petit. Si j'aime le jeu, c'est pas que pour le gameplay, mais aussi pour le côté tacticalement frais des personnages et des blasters. Même dans CS, les armes sont des modèles qui existent ou qui s'en approchent à 99% pour cause de licence non acquise. Certes leur maniement était et est toujours à revoir, mais en gros c'est cohérent.

Mais sur R6S, on est sur un jeu qui a deux types de rechargements, qui prends en compte la balle dans la chambre, qui permet de réduire le recul en accessoirisant son arme. Le jeu est réaliste (mais pas simu). Mettre des flingues comme le machin de Lion ou la batteuse de Zofia c'est inconcevable. Pourquoi ? Parce que le jeu est réaliste justement. Tu ne peux pas faire un gun handling comme sur R6S et après foutre le flingue de bobba fett parce que pourquoi pas. 

C'est ma vision des choses. Ca fait un peu gun porn lover déçu, mais va mettre un kart qui lance des bananes dans GT sport ou Olive et Tom dans le prochain FIFA.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> C'était déjà leak les armes de base du GIGN + ajout du flingue qui n'existe pas... Un vector à chargeur tambour...


Oui je l'avais déjà posté en effet.

----------


## Shep1

Merci d'ailleurs !

----------


## Barbe Rousse

ça en est où les matchs de 6 ?

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

D'ailleurs la vidéo officielle en anglais :




Encore plus claire sur son gadget Finka avec son "nanobots online".

----------


## Wedgge

Difficile de répondre, pour l'instant on à pas encore le résultat final du troisième jour, pour l'instant les Penta, Blackdragon, Faze et Rogue sont qualifiés, avec Shep on regarde TeamLiquid (les brésiliens avec Neskwga) contre les australiens de Mindfreak, un partout à l'instant. J'espère que les EvilGenius vont également l'être leur match contre les Penta était juste ouffissime.

----------


## Redlight

EG se sont déjà qualifié un peu plus tôt en faite lol.

----------


## Wedgge

Je viens de voir ça effectivement.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Les opérateurs officiellement présentés :

Lion :

https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/e...ion/story.aspx

Finka :

https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/e...nka/story.aspx




> QUOTE


Au moins ça a l'air limité en terme de surface son drone cheated.




> The operators receive a short boost of health to get them back on their feet, to give them an extra push, and to steady their aim.


Du coup c'est comme dans le leak, elle boost la vie, la vitesse et le recoil ?
Si c'est ça, ça va faire mal les Ash 5-speed-no-recoil-140hp

Et donc les opérateurs sont tous les deux 2 speed 2 armor ce qui fait que l'on a un vector sur un 2 speeed ça sent un peu l'opérateur cheaté, à voir en terme de dégâts et de recoil son arme.

DOnc s'est trouvé un buddy :



> Depressed, Olivier went on a drug and alcohol-fueled bender, getting trashed enough to land in the hospital.

----------


## Krogort

Les skins orange...j’espère qu'on pourra leur coller un skin de saison blood orchid.
Le modele de Lion a 2 pistolets, c'est con ca aurait pu être intéressant si c’était fonctionnel et qu'il avait un bouclier. Et c'est un...medium ?

----------


## Kaelis

ANGER
REGRET
SACRIFICE

Que c'est cucu  ::happy2::

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Ils ont fait des backgrounds aux perso, c'est sympa, donc Doc et Lion ne sont pas potes du tout, j'imagine des phrases prononcées en début de round pendant l'event opération outbreak. Il est par contre ami avec Montagne et Twitch, et ce serait d'ailleurs cette dernière qui lui aurait construit son drone.

Et pareil pour Finka et Tachanka qui se connaissent aussi, je pense qu'il y aura des phrases échangées si on prend les deux pendant l'Opération Outbreak.

----------


## n0ra

Bravo Sy qui gagne son match face à YEAH! 

Bravo aussi au duo de casters Mzo et Milosh pour leurs commentaires pro mais qui n'oublient pas pour autant la déconne  :^_^: .

----------


## Redlight

J'aime beaucoup les deux, Milosh est super sympa. Et Mzo à galérer longtemps à caster l'APAC solo c'était courageux.

----------


## Frypolar

> ça en est où les matchs de 6 ?


Je regarde ici pour suivre : http://liquipedia.net/rainbowsix/Six_Invitational/2018

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

J'ai vraiment du mal avec les streams, et la caméra qui ne fait que changer de eprso. Si seulement ils pouvaient streamer ça de plusieurs façon dont une via R6 ou une appli, dans laquelle on pourrait changer à notre guise de perso, ou lock un perso, ou bien suivre leurs changement de perso, mais là je trouve ça trop contraignant.
Et genre des options comme choisir l'affichage des points, pour avoir un feedback lors de la destruction d'un drone, ou d'autres chose, comme un kill vs une injure. Mais ça je ne sais pas s'ils l'ont au niveau des joueurs.

Sinon :

----------


## n0ra

La braguette des quarts de finale et à partir de demain les équipes joueront dans l'arène :

----------


## Wedgge

Je subodore le bon Penta/Blackdragon et EG/Rogue, du lourd.

----------


## MAIVLY

> Encore plus claire sur son gadget Finka avec son "nanobots online".


Copieur  ::(: 



> L'autre agent s'est installée en Russie pour poursuivre ses études et a découvert de nombreuses applications aux nanites auto-dissolvants. Tous ses coéquipiers peuvent bénéficier des recherches menées par cette spécialiste NRBC.


Je t'en veux pas, j'adore cette vidéo  :^_^:

----------


## MrBishop

Pohlolaaaaaaaaaaaa  :Vibre: 

PENTA vs ENCE  :Bave: 

Les brésiliens de FaZe contre le Evil Geniuses de Canadian  :Bave: 

On dirait un Real / Barca, va y avoir du gros gros lourd ! Surtout FaZe contre EG, ça va être hyper intéressant  ::wub::

----------


## n0ra

C'est remarquable ...



Ok j'arrête  ::ninja::

----------


## Frypolar

> Bah, c'est comme dans un jeu de caisse, mettre des voitures qui n'existe pas c'est souvent gage d'un jeu arcade, avec peu de sensation etc... Là, mettre des modèles de fusils qui n'existent que sur des shops chinois d'arisoft, c'est dommage, et ça montre bien que le réalisme et la cohérence dans le jeu les designers du jeu ne l'ont pas comme priorité. C'est sur qu'en soit, c'est un tas de pixel, qui tire des pixels. Mais dans les faits, ça en dit longs sur l'équipe artistique et la direction que prends le jeu petit à petit. Si j'aime le jeu, c'est pas que pour le gameplay, mais aussi pour le côté tacticalement frais des personnages et des blasters. Même dans CS, les armes sont des modèles qui existent ou qui s'en approchent à 99% pour cause de licence non acquise. Certes leur maniement était et est toujours à revoir, mais en gros c'est cohérent.
> 
> Mais sur R6S, on est sur un jeu qui a deux types de rechargements, qui prends en compte la balle dans la chambre, qui permet de réduire le recul en accessoirisant son arme. Le jeu est réaliste (mais pas simu). Mettre des flingues comme le machin de Lion ou la batteuse de Zofia c'est inconcevable. Pourquoi ? Parce que le jeu est réaliste justement. Tu ne peux pas faire un gun handling comme sur R6S et après foutre le flingue de bobba fett parce que pourquoi pas. 
> 
> C'est ma vision des choses. Ca fait un peu gun porn lover déçu, mais va mettre un kart qui lance des bananes dans GT sport ou Olive et Tom dans le prochain FIFA.


Ta comparaison avec un jeu de bagnole aurait du sens si le comportement en jeu était calqué sur celui de la réalité. Or pour des raisons d’équilibrage (ou de connerie/mensonge  ::siffle:: ) le recul, la dispersion, le flash lumineux, les dégâts ou la capacité de pénétration sont choisis et modifiés arbitrairement. Là c’est bel et bien un tas de pixel seulement le modèle est basé sur une arme existante. Je pense pas que ce soit le bon jeu pour espérer avoir un résultat super réaliste. À la différence d’un Escape From Tarkov par exemple.

- - - Updated - - -




> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DWHezvRVQAU-9JE.jpg
> 
> C'est remarquable ...
> 
> https://media.giphy.com/media/O5NyCibf93upy/giphy.gif
> 
> Ok j'arrête


On notera que l’équipe australienne un peu sortie de nulle part arrive à sortir des phases de poule, c’est cool !

----------


## Redlight

Grosse prestation de Mindfreak hier contre Team Liquid (la team de Zig avec Nesk and co) qui avait été impressionant lors des dernières finales PL. La région APAC commence à se mettre au niveau.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Copieur 
> 
> Je t'en veux pas, j'adore cette vidéo


Ah bah je ne savais pas où j'avais vu cette vidéo, et j'ai mis du temps à la récupérer.
Vois ça comme un hommage, elle m'a bien fait rire aussi.
 ::XD::

----------


## Kaelis

Nanomachines, son  :Cigare:

----------


## Flipmode

> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DWHezvRVQAU-9JE.jpg
> 
> C'est remarquable ...
> 
> https://media.giphy.com/media/O5NyCibf93upy/giphy.gif
> 
> Ok j'arrête


Heureusement qu'on a supremacy pour sauver le drapeau sinon on se prendrait des retours de bâton over9000.

----------


## AgentDerf

D'ailleurs je suis entrain de regarder le match Supremacy vs BlackDragon, c'est en effet du beau jeu! Bon faut trouver le temps de regarder ça, 1h30 de match... je fais 10 mins par ci par la.

Il y a d'autre match remarquable que je dois rajouter dans ma playlist?

----------


## Wedgge

Penta contre EvilGenius, le plus gros niveau de la Six à ce stade, concentré de pur skill avec un Canadian over the top.

----------


## Redlight

> D'ailleurs je suis entrain de regarder le match Supremacy vs BlackDragon, c'est en effet du beau jeu! Bon faut trouver le temps de regarder ça, 1h30 de match... je fais 10 mins par ci par la.
> 
> Il y a d'autre match remarquable que je dois rajouter dans ma playlist?


CLG /  Supremacy bien serré

ENCE / Faze pour voir ce que ça fait un rouleau compresseur

----------


## AgentDerf

Ok donc : 

Penta vs Evil Genius (1h37)




CLG vs Supremacy (1h52) 




Et pour finir (00h47)




Ok! 4h30 de vidéos!  ::P:  Ben je suis bien partie! 

Merci! 

Je pense que certain j'avancerai un peu.

----------


## Redlight

Mais tu devrais matter les lives qui vont venir tu auras forcément de gros match dedans.

----------


## Redlight

ENCE qui ne ban pas consulat  :Facepalm: 

D'ailleurs ENCE vs PENTA c'est maintenant (3 titre PL quand même à eux deux).

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> J'ai vraiment du mal avec les streams, et la caméra qui ne fait que changer de perso.


C'est mon cas aussi. Cela fait quelque temps que je regarde les matches de R6 sur ES1 ou via Chromecast, et je trouve ça illisible, contrairement à CS:GO (et dans un autre genre Rocket Legaue) où les retransmissions sont nickel et permettent de vivre véritablement la partie sans  :Gerbe: … Même les matches de Overwatch ou Call of Duty sont parfois plus intelligibles !  ::o: 
La question que je me pose depuis un moment, c'est : "Les réalisateurs sont-ils nuls ou manquent-ils d'expérience ? Ou bien R6 est-il un jeu moins prévisible et plus difficile à retransmettre en raison de l'exiguïté des cartes, ou de la diversité des approches et du _gameplay_ ?"  ::blink::

----------


## Redlight

Comme beaucoup d'esport à matter il faut un minimum de bagages sur le jeu pour comprendre ce qu'il se passe. Quand je matte du LOL je capte rien non plus. Et c'est un peu le problème de la diffusion d'esport.

----------


## Wedgge

Penta/Ence c'est quasiment un derby en plus, curieux de voir Shatte contre ces anciens coéquipiers  ::P: .

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Comme beaucoup d'esport à matter il faut un minimum de bagages sur le jeu pour comprendre ce qu'il se passe. Quand je matte du LOL je capte rien non plus. Et c'est un peu le problème de la diffusion d'esport.


Ben oui, je comprends ce que tu veux dire. Mais je n'ai jamais joué à CS:GO, mais tout paraît clair quand je regarde une partie. Alors peut-être est-ce que cela tient au fait que CS:GO a un _gameplay_ plus stéréotypé et moins speedé ? :bhuh: Mais même Overwatch est regardable sans être soi-même joueur. C'est foufou, mais ça reste intelligible.  ::): 
PS : c'est vrai que LOL, même quand mon fils m'explique, j'ai du mal.  ::P:  Et pourtant, il me dit que les mécanismes sont hyper-simples !  ::o:

----------


## Redlight

Overwatch perso j'y ai joué et je pige rien. Entre les ulti, les persos support etc... C'est hyper confus. Parfois ça meurt, parfois ça meurt pas. Parfois ça cape, parfois pas. Le seul avantage c'est que les maps sont fixe et ça respawn.

CS:GO c'est différent, mais il y a plein de travers que je comprend pas, des automatisme (prefire à travers les smokes etc...) impossible a anticipé pour un noob comme moi. Mais il n'y a pas de perso différent. Beaucoup plus simple a appréhender.


Le problème en ce moment c'est que la cam spectateur est affecté par les Ela et a chaque fois que tu re switch sur un perso l'animation reprend du début c'est con.

----------


## Wedgge

R6 est beaucoup plus difficile à appréhender, surtout pour quelqu'un qui n'y joue pas, rien que pour assimiler les opérateurs, les différentes map et leurs subtilités ainsi que la méta, et je parle même pas des différentes strat de plus en plus complexe avec le temps, il faut s'investir un minimum  ::P: .

----------


## Frypolar

> R6 est beaucoup plus difficile à appréhender, surtout pour quelqu'un qui n'y joue pas, rien que pour assimiler les opérateurs, les différentes map et leurs subtilités ainsi que la méta, et je parle même pas des différentes strat de plus en plus complexe avec le temps, il faut s'investir un minimum .


Certes mais l’observateur n’aide pas. Il faut changer moins souvent de joueur et ne pas hésiter à prendre une caméra libre qui montre mieux ce qu’il se passe. Le truc c’est que l’outil d’observation n’est pas terrible il me semble. Mais ils ont l’air de bosser dessus !

----------


## Wedgge

Complètement, parfois le truc passe en mode diapositives sans rien montrer de l'action. J'ai remarqué qu'on à droit à une sorte de vue isométrique plus souvent sur cette Six.

----------


## AgentDerf

Oui mais en écoutant les commentateurs tu arrives à savoir ce qu'il c'est passé sans l'avoir vu.
Surtout la sur certain match, il se passe rien pendant 2 mins, ca se tourne autour, ca tir dans les murs toussa toussa. Et paf d'un coup en 1/2 CLAC CLAC t'as 6 morts! Et alors impossible à voir sur la vidéo.




> Mais tu devrais matter les lives qui vont venir tu auras forcément de gros match dedans.


Non mais si j'arrive même pas à trouver le temps pour mater les rediffs, le live j'en parle même pas!  ::P: 
Tu peux pas abandonner femme et enfant pour bloquer sur un stream de 1h30! ^^

Non mais les rediffs petit à petit ça me va très bien. Tu peux faire pause, revenir en arrière si tu as loupé une séquence, j'ai pas besoin de plus.
Perso j'ai jamais regardé un steam sur Twitch, la journée je bosse, et le soir quand j'ai du temps sur le pc je joue, donc regardé en direct à une heure précise c'est pas possible pour moi.

----------


## Redlight

Waouh R6 à vraiment grandi, 125K viewers à ce moment pour le jeu, 100k pour le stream principal. Sacré évolution.

----------


## Shep1

> Ta comparaison avec un jeu de bagnole aurait du sens si le comportement en jeu était calqué sur celui de la réalité.


C'est bien ce que je lui reproche, avoir le cul entre deux chaises. Une partie de la du _gunplay_ est réaliste et l'autre complètement "jeux vidéo". Ce qui est le cas aussi avec les jeux de voiture, qui ne sont pas des simus, mais bien des jeux de voiture. Un BMW X5 dans Forza ou GT sera lourd et pataud sans forcément avoir le vrai ressenti de ce dernier. Dans un AC, oui, là on est sur un niveau de fidélité bien plus grand.
Là, ce que je voulais montrer du doigt, c'est que là ou les jeux de voitures ont une cohérence assez élevée en terme de feeling des voitures, R6S qui se veut être un tactical FPS fait le boulot à moitié.

Bref, je comprends que ma comparaison ne plaise pas, mais dans ma tête, R6S est au tactical, ce que FM7 est au jeux de caisse. Ou en tout cas, il devrait l'être.




> Or pour des raisons d’équilibrage (ou de connerie/mensonge ) le recul, la dispersion, le flash lumineux, les dégâts ou la capacité de pénétration sont choisis et modifiés arbitrairement.


La capacité de pénétration est quand même cohérente par rapport au calibre, puisqu'ils expliquais même qu'ils avait créé des "calibres" de trous/dégâts aux murs et qu'ils appliquaient ces calibres en fonction des armes. Pour le reste, oui, globalement les armes ont pas assez de recul, et la cohérence des dégâts est de l'ordre de la magie. Qu'ils fassent varier de 10% les dégâts d'un calibre au sein de toute les armes, ça irais, mais c'est loin d'être le cas.




> Là c’est bel et bien un tas de pixel seulement le modèle est basé sur une arme existante. Je pense pas que ce soit le bon jeu pour espérer avoir un résultat super réaliste. À la différence d’un Escape From Tarkov par exemple.


EFT et R6S sont bien différent. Pourquoi avoir un réalisme des armes uniquement dans des jeu type simu de randonnée ? Un bon tactical devrait faire le même genre de truc, puis équilibrer sans dénaturer.


Bon, c'était mes deux centimes, je ne pense pas que ma vision sera un jour dans le jeu, voir dans un jeu tout court...  :Emo:

----------


## Redlight

Non mais R6S n'a jamais été un tactical, mais un fps multi compétitif rien de plus. Depuis l'annonce je sais que de Rainbow Six ce jeu n'en a que le nom.

----------


## Wedgge

Blitz qui est pris de façon régulière, miracle  :Cigare: .

Edit : Et Canadian complètement On Fire contre Faze  ::XD:: .

----------


## n0ra

Le dernier match de la soirée sera Sy vs Rogue c'est ça ?

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Par contre je vois pas bien l'intérêt de jouer avec seulement 2 bomb site à chaque fois en PL.
Ils devraient être obligés de passer partout s'ils gagnent leur pick. Comme en ranked.

Parcequ'on se fait un peu chier à regarder en permanence les 2 même bomb site qui reviennent pendant 10 rounds


Et Canadian est toujours aussi insupportable avec ses grands gestes quand il gagne un round

----------


## Wedgge

On dirait un joueur de foot qui a vu le vierge dans un brin d'herbe, c'est comique à voir.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Waouh R6 à vraiment grandi, 125K viewers à ce moment pour le jeu, 100k pour le stream principal. Sacré évolution.


!dropcharm

je "regarde" moi même sur 3 streams en étant à l'autre bout de la ville, alors faut voir combien de vrais viewers.

----------


## Paradox

> Bon, c'était mes deux centimes, je ne pense pas que ma vision sera un jour dans le jeu, voir dans un jeu tout court...


Totalement d'accord avec toi et moi aussi, je voudrais voir un tel jeu. Sauf qu'effectivement, les tactical c'est un peu mort depuis R6 : Raven Shield.

----------


## mcgrill

Putain mais non, tellement chiant la diffusion.
Si tu ne connais pas les équipes et les ganaches des joueurs, vu le nombre de fois ou le réalisateur change de point de vue, tu ne sais plus qui tu regardes.

C'est super frustrant.
Le plus gros problème c'est le fait que ce soit fixé.
Ce que tu vois pendant la réal c'est le seul angle que tu verras du match...
Aucun moyen de reprendre les vidéos pour montrer les actions qu'on aurait raté, ou montrer la vue du dessus.

Perso je préférerais largement revoir du dessus certains assault.

----------


## Wedgge

On sait pourquoi il n'y a plus Bloodbath au cast, Ubi ou l'ESL l'ont dégagé ?

----------


## n0ra

Un peu des 2 mais surtout ESL 

http://www.twitlonger.com/show/n_1sqctv0

----------


## Wedgge

Dac merci, donc si je saisis bien il c'est fait tej en faveur de l'autre et sa tête de faux-cul, étrange.

----------


## n0ra

Vas-y le joueur des FaZe qui pleure parce qu'ils ont perdu leur match contre EG et les potentiels $500.000 de prize pool, gamin  :haha:  ::ninja::

----------


## n0ra

Mais au fait, c'est qui ce sosie de Justin Bieber ?

----------


## n0ra

Sy vs Rogue dernier match pour se qualifier en demi, maintenant https://www.twitch.tv/rainbow6

----------


## mcgrill

Solide...
5-1 sur la première map, pas de cadeaux là.

 ::ninja::

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

1-5 ensuite

----------


## n0ra

On parlait des gestes de Canadian lorsqu'il gagne un round mais Zephir n'est pas mieux  ::XD::

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Dommage pour les français.

----------


## Redlight

> On dirait un joueur de foot qui a vu le vierge dans un brin d'herbe, c'est comique à voir.


Faut que t'arretes avec les joueurs de foot t'es entrain de tomber dans le cliché du fan de rugby.

----------


## Flipmode

Première map d'enfer, ensuite du ffa.

Dommage, si ils avaient tenu le coup psychologiquement c'était win sur la troisième mais ils ont lâché.

Mais belle équipe.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim



----------


## Flipmode

Classe.

----------


## Exentius

Les vidéos qui expliquent quels attachements sont les meilleurs existent toujours ?
Si quelqu'un peut me passer la dernière version histoire que j'équipe mes opérateurs, je lui serais gré.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Faut chercher Rogue9 sur Youtube

----------


## Krogort

> https://i.redd.it/spwg7vwj0qg01.jpg


Si il est immunisé a Smoke ça va être drôle  ::wub::

----------


## Wedgge

Il serait instapeak en pro league et Smoke deviendrait inutile, sans parler de la facilité avec laquelle on pourra désormais planter le defuser, ce serait complètement con.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Non

----------


## Exentius

> Faut chercher Rogue9 sur Youtube


Merci.

----------


## Frypolar

> Et Canadian est toujours aussi insupportable avec ses grands gestes quand il gagne un round


+1  :WTF:  Mais ça vaut pas des joueurs français de CoD, sur console donc, qui se levaient et se montraient un poil agressif avec leurs adversaires situés juste en face...

----------


## MrBishop

C'est du trashtalk ça  ::happy2::  C'est très répandu dans les tournois esport, c'est pour déstabiliser l'équipe adverse et ça marche pas mal. En plus c'est légal, juste pas de contact physique ni d'insultes, et le joueur doit rester dans son périmètre de jeu (pas plus loin que sa chaise de gaming).
C'est pas très glorieux mais bon ! Moi ça me gêne pas perso, en plus ça m'arrive aussi, surtout quand on rekt une team qui avait la gueule un peu trop ouverte.

----------


## Redlight

Moi la différence d'attitude entre la première et la seconde carte chez EG m'a bien fait rire

----------


## Frypolar

> C'est du trashtalk ça  C'est très répandu dans les tournois esport, c'est pour déstabiliser l'équipe adverse et ça marche pas mal. En plus c'est légal, juste pas de contact physique ni d'insultes, et le joueur doit rester dans son périmètre de jeu (pas plus loin que sa chaise de gaming).


Je sais que c’est répandu, ça les empêche pas de passer pour des gros cons. Pour faire ça en public alors que tu es filmé il faut quand même être loin dans la beaufitude. En plus ils représentent souvent une équipe, un pays ou une marque. Et non c’est pas pareil qu’un taunt dans le chat pour répondre à des gens qui se la racontaient.

----------


## Wedgge

Je crois plutôt que ces gestes sont destinés au public, je l'ai vu moins comme une provocation à l'encontre de la team d'en face que comme une demande d'encouragement en mode "faites du bruit". Un type de chez supremacy, Zéphyr je crois, faisait la même chose. J'ai souvenance d'attitude beaucoup plus limite en PL par le passé où un manos bien fat se levait carrément de sa chaise pour invectiver les types d'en face avec la nette envie de leur lancer son clavier au visage.

Développe Barbe ma petite princesse, une immunité "totale" au gaz de Smoke serait un poil metabreak en PL m'est avis.

edit : En même temps les types on pas tous bac+5 et une thèse sur l'Esthétique chez st Thomas d'Aquin, on va pas leur demander la lune non plus  ::trollface:: .

----------


## MrBishop

> Je sais que c’est répandu, ça les empêche pas de passer pour des gros cons. Pour faire ça en public alors que tu es filmé il faut quand même être loin dans la beaufitude. En plus ils représentent souvent une équipe, un pays ou une marque. Et non c’est pas pareil qu’un taunt dans le chat pour répondre à des gens qui se la racontaient.


Ah après on aime ou on aime pas, mais je comprends parfaitement les personnes qui n'aiment pas. Faut prendre ça comme du divertissement même si chui d'accord, ça fait un peu kéké 1er degré des fois !

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Si il est immunisé a Smoke ça va être drôle


J'imagine qu'il sera autant immunisé à smoke que les sont les autre SAS. C'est juste du visuel, pour coller avec sa bio et l'opération qui arrive.




> Développe Barbe ma petite princesse, une immunité "totale" au gaz de Smoke serait un poil metabreak en PL m'est avis.


Sans grande certitude, il disait "Non" pour l'immunité ?

----------


## Leybi

> Les vidéos qui expliquent quels attachements sont les meilleurs existent toujours ?
> Si quelqu'un peut me passer la dernière version histoire que j'équipe mes opérateurs, je lui serais gré.


Perso j'ai utilisé ça, le mec met souvent son post à jour.

----------


## Frypolar

> Ah après on aime ou on aime pas, mais je comprends parfaitement les personnes qui n'aiment pas. Faut prendre ça comme du divertissement même si chui d'accord, ça fait un peu kéké 1er degré des fois !


Ah et les joueurs tournent le dos au public dans l’arène donc c’est juste une réaction de sa part, pas une volonté de chauffer le public  :;):

----------


## n0ra

> Ah et les joueurs tournent le dos au public dans l’arène donc c’est juste une réaction de sa part, pas une volonté de chauffer le public


Oui et non, ils ont quand même un visuel du public



Je pense que des joueurs comme Canadian et Zephyr vivent leur match vraiment à fond, ils sont pleins d'adrénalines, pleins d'enjeux et l'expriment à leur manière quand un round se termine à leur faveur, je n'y vois pas un manque de respect envers les autres joueurs/équipes. Moi aussi quand je gagne un round ou une partie de HoTS qui s'annonçait tendue je m'exprime, j'ai l'air d'un con certes mais je l'exprime  ::ninja:: .

----------


## n0ra

Penta vs Black Dragons ça commence https://www.twitch.tv/rainbow6

----------


## Wedgge

Nerf de Ela et Hibana annoncé : 




> More Ela nerfs coming: 1. Much higher recoil kick 2. Lower DPS 3. Replace Impact grenades with a Deployable Shield
> Hibana: Small nerf to the Bearing-9, Reddit.

----------


## Flipmode

> Oui et non, ils ont quand même un visuel du public
> 
> https://i.redd.it/hj7wdlfkqyyz.jpg
> 
> Je pense que des joueurs comme Canadian et Zephyr vivent leur match vraiment à fond, ils sont pleins d'adrénalines, pleins d'enjeux et l'expriment à leur manière quand un round se termine à leur faveur, je n'y vois pas un manque de respect envers les autres joueurs/équipes. Moi aussi quand je gagne un round ou une partie de HoTS qui s'annonçait tendue je m'exprime, j'ai l'air d'un con certes mais je l'exprime .


Et la plupart du temps il regarde la caméra.

Mais je crois qu'il y a du public dans cette partie de la salle.

----------


## Leybi

Y'a le full reveal de Chimera en ce moment. Finka a l'air complètement fumée  ::O:  Aucun recoil avec les nanobots en plus du boost d'hp et de vitesse.

----------


## Wedgge

Ce qui est bien c'est qu'ils nerf Ela pour en remettre un mille fois plus pété derrière, Finka à l'air d'être immunisée au flash/stun de Ela, sans parler de de son gadget qui boost la vitesse, le recul et les hp de toute l'équipe  :tired: . 

Edit: Lion à un wallhack de 4 secondes utilisable 3 fois toutes les 12 secondes. Mais un vrai wallack, tout beau tout propre avec les silhouettes surlignées en rouge pétard en temps réel comme chez les hackers.

----------


## Krogort

C'est pas de Finka qu'il faut avoir peur mais de...Ash nanobot !

Ca sent la meta rush pendant quelque temps.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Ce qui est bien c'est qu'ils nerf Ela pour en remettre un mille fois plus pété derrière, Finka à l'air d'être immunisée au flash/stun de Ela, sans parler de de son gadget qui boost la vitesse, le recul et les hp de toute l'équipe . (Pas sur mais elle semble aussi insensible a Pulse lorsque son gagdget et up, elle peut le lancer deux fois).
> 
> Edit: Lion à un wallhack de 4 secondes utilisable 3 fois toutes les 12 secondes. Mais un vrai wallack, tout beau tout propre avec les silhouettes surlignées en rouge pétard en temps réel comme chez les hackers.


Pas tout à fait.
Wallhack, si tu te déplaces et si t'es pas dans le range d'un gadget de mute

----------


## Wedgge

Le buff de Finka rend en revanche beaucoup plus sensible aux smoke, plutôt bien pour le coup.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Le boost de finka accélère ta respiration et ton coeur, vu qu'ils appellent ça "adrénaline", ça ne me semble pas déconnant.
Du coup plus grande sensibilité à smoke et à pulse qui peut les voir de plus loin.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Pour les retardataires :

----------


## mcgrill

C'est chaud entre EG et Rogue là. La map 2 qui se finit sur un 6-5 avec le slip bien serré pour EG.

----------


## mcgrill

Grosse info:

Ela pas picked !

Les stats:
https://www.reddit.com/r/R6ProLeague..._day_1_player/
https://www.reddit.com/r/R6ProLeague..._day_2_player/
https://www.reddit.com/r/R6ProLeague...l_day_3_group/
https://www.reddit.com/r/R6ProLeague...quarterfinals/

----------


## MrBishop

La situation résumé en une seule photo :

https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...u_want_to_die/

----------


## n0ra

Ils devraient commencer à réfléchir à un système de pick/ban de style MOBA.

----------


## n0ra

Ah ben, voilà  ::ninja::  :

----------


## KaMy

Les mecs sont insuportables mais ya Lion / Finka qui sont joués (console), le Sarich de Finka est full auto en fait, c'est pas un DMR.




On y voit aussi un des skins, celui la , sur pas mal de flingues, Coreross linké par je sais plus qui a une vidéo avec des modèles de Ash elite / elite premium et Finka. Ça continue a la nawak comme sur CSGO. Si un de ces 4 les attachements pouvaient finir par être customisables...

----------


## Flipmode

> Ah ben, voilà  :


Ouais mais un pick et ban c'est carrément casser la possibilité d'utiliser certaines strat alors qu'il n'y a pas assez d'op pour le moment.

Sur des jeux comme lol ça passe mais là c'est just.

----------


## n0ra

Certes mais ça évitera aussi de pleurer sur certains combos d'opé. A voir, ils vont en dévoiler plus aujourd'hui.

----------


## Wedgge

Implanter pareille feature ce serait faire montre d'un énorme aveu d'échec de leur part. Pour le coup ça prouve leur totale incapacité à équilibrer le jeu, pour moi ce dernier devrait uniquement passer par la limitation du nombre, soit 5 manos complémentaires qui fonctionnent en parfaite synergie (Overwatch y parvient très bien).

Par ailleurs c'est complètement con de brider les choix du joueur, moi là je veux jouer lui et toi péteur de minorite tu me dis que je n'ai pas le droit parce que pour je ne sais quelles profondes raisons dogmatiques tu me dis que c'est contraire à la morale de la sainte méta ? Mais la méta c'est moi qui la fais pas toi. Quoi ? Comment ça je suis un hérétique et je vais finir sur le bûcher ?

----------


## Kaelis

D'accord avec Weddge, c'est le pansement sur la jambe de bois. Les opérateurs sont peu redondants en plus (en attaque surtout je trouve). Ils feraient mieux d'être plus réactifs sur les équilibrages. Ela ça fait combien de temps qu'elle est dans tous les rounds ?

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Pour les anglophones, un leak sur Outbreak venant de reddit :



Spoiler Alert! 





> Important stuff to note beforehand about the game mode:
> 
>     There is no attack or defend phase. Objectives are dynamic and change based on what you have to do. Sometimes you have to defend a pilot who is well known to us all, sometimes you have to clear a mansion. Adds a nice bit of variety
> 
>     Gadgets and their amounts are changes. Ash gets 3 breaching rounds and 2 C4. Smoke get's one less toxic babe and smoke grenades in place of barbed wire. There are more but these are the only I know of.
> 
>     Flashlights. All weapons have flashlights which can be turned off and on by pressing the "6" Key. Useful as at times the map can get pretty dark
> 
>     There are 2 modes. Normal and Hard. As far as I remember, Hard has friendly fire while normal has no friendly fire.
> ...


source : https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...eak_game_mode/

----------


## Wedgge

> There is no attack or defend phase (...) Sometimes you have to defend (...) sometimes you have to clear a mansion. *Adds a nice bit of variety*


 :tired:

----------


## Redlight

> Implanter pareille feature ce serait faire montre d'un énorme aveu d'échec de leur part. Pour le coup ça prouve leur totale incapacité à équilibrer le jeu, pour moi ce dernier devrait uniquement passer par la limitation du nombre, soit 5 manos complémentaires qui fonctionnent en parfaite synergie (Overwatch y parvient très bien).
> 
> Par ailleurs c'est complètement con de brider les choix du joueur, moi là je veux jouer lui et toi péteur de minorite tu me dis que je n'ai pas le droit parce que pour je ne sais quelles profondes raisons dogmatiques tu me dis que c'est contraire à la morale de la sainte méta ? Mais la méta c'est moi qui la fais pas toi. Quoi ? Comment ça je suis un hérétique et je vais finir sur le bûcher ?


Comparé OW et ses 26 opérateur (soit 6 de plus qu'au lancement de Rainbow seulement) à R6 et ses 38 opérateurs. Soit quasiment 50% de plus. Sans oublier que R6 est un FPS asymétrique c'est d'autant plus difficile à équilibrer. Le pick & ban c'est obligatoire à un moment, surtout quand tu connais leur volonté d'atteindre 100 opérateurs comme sur les Moba. Et ça fait un petit moment que je me disais que le jeu passerai forcément par cette étape. Et c'est pas plus mal, ça va forcé tout le monde à avoir plusieurs stratégie dans leur poche.

Par contre les opérateurs du style Lion et Dokka ça va me lourder à un moment, je trouve ça hyper lourdingue cette faculté d'intrusion contre laquelle tu ne peux pas lutter (hormis se tenir à proximité d'un jammer...). Le mec clique sur un bouton et ça te spot auto ou t'interrompt dans ton plan de jeu. C'est chiant, pas interactif et tu peux difficile établir une stratégie pour le contrer. C'est comme ci Bandit avait des batteries par-balles et que sont seuls contre c'était Tatcher. J'aimerai bien avoir la possibilité de jeter mon téléphone quitte à ne plus pouvoir accéder au caméra pour contrer Dokka. La semaine passé a été un calvaire perso se faire appeler à chaque partie ça m'a bien saouleé.

Est ce que Vigil sera immunisé à Lion ?

----------


## MrBishop

Je vous l'ai dit, ptetre que Outbreak sera fun, on sait pas  ::happy2:: 

Moi je me prends pas la tête, puis comme ça, ça changera un peu nos soirées avec que des casu et ranked. Ça diversifie un peu !
Après oui c'est pas réaliste mais c'est un mode de jeu complètement facultatif, on a toujours le choix. Ceux qui veulent jouer R6 pur pourront toujours faire la casu et ranked à leur guise

C'est comme Dokkaebi et Vigil, on avait dit qu'ils seront OP mais au final ils sont même pas Tier B quoi x)

----------


## Frypolar

> Ouais mais un pick et ban c'est carrément casser la possibilité d'utiliser certaines strat alors qu'il n'y a pas assez d'op pour le moment.


Ça risque surtout d’être un gros problème pour les joueurs qui n’ont pas beaucoup d’opérateurs. Et quand on se rappelle qu’Ubi a voulu monté le prix des éditions pour pousser les gens vers le piège de la Starter Edition, je trouve que ça pue un peu.

Edit : OK les opérateurs de base sont débloqués directement maintenant. Si c’était prévu depuis le début des changements, ils auraient dû en parler, c’est vachement cool.

----------


## n0ra

Donc voilà pick et ban officiel. 4 ban au total.

----------


## Frypolar

AHAHAH



> s’ils ont un problème avec un opérateur particulier, ils peuvent décider de le bannir dans ce match


On va dire que je suis mauvaise langue mais moi j’entends :



> Quand un opérateur est pété, vu qu’on met 3 mois à le corriger, vous pourrez le bannir et arrêtez de vous plaindre

----------


## n0ra

Moi j'entends ça comme un choix tactique par rapport à la map jouée et contrer certains combos.

----------


## Frypolar

> Moi j'entends ça comme un choix tactique par rapport à la map jouée et contrer certains combos.


Le problème c’est qu’il n’y a pas 3 opérateurs qui couvrent le même rôle. Si tu bloques Bandit et Mute par exemple, tu n’as plus personne pour bloquer une ouverture de mur renforcé. SI tu bloques Thermite et Hibana tu ne peux plus les ouvrir.

Ah et il faut qu’ils arrêtent de parler de l’opération Health, ça a été un échec auprès de la communauté, dire à chaque fois que c’était trop _awesome_ n’y changera rien. Soit tu fais amende honorable, soit t’arrêtes d’en parler.

----------


## n0ra

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ah et il faut qu’ils arrêtent de parler de l’opération Health


Oué, à chaque fois de leur bouche ça a été un vrai succès  ::): .

Sinon ils vont ouvrir de nouveaux data centers, afrique du sud et un autre j'ai oublié + d'autres dans les pays déjà servis.

----------


## Frypolar

Oh, ils changent complètement le déroulement de la partie, on passe sur un mode comme CS. 5 rounds d’attaque puis 5 rounds de défense (où l’inverse), plus d’alternance.

----------


## Wedgge

Pour l'instant c'est uniquement en pro league le pick and ban, et si il n'y a réellement plus d'alternance ça pue la merde. Le contraste entre l'enthousiasme des manos qui parlent et le chat complètement Mad as fuk est d'une force  ::XD:: .

----------


## n0ra

Ouép et on verra maintenant la sélection des opé avant le match après le pick et ban.

----------


## Frypolar

> Pour l'instant c'est uniquement en pro league le pick and ban.


Ça c’est cool.

----------


## n0ra

Le map rework et le map buff, très intéressant.

----------


## Wedgge

Seul truc positif pour l'instant, ils "évoquent" le rework de map, notamment de Hereford et Chalet, je cite à la volée :" l'esprit de la map demeure".

----------


## Flipmode

> Le problème c’est qu’il n’y a pas 3 opérateurs qui couvrent le même rôle. Si tu bloques Bandit et Mute par exemple, tu n’as plus personne pour bloquer une ouverture de mur renforcé. SI tu bloques Thermite et Hibana tu ne peux plus les ouvrir.
> 
> Ah et il faut qu’ils arrêtent de parler de l’opération Health, ça a été un échec auprès de la communauté, dire à chaque fois que c’était trop _awesome_ n’y changera rien. Soit tu fais amende honorable, soit t’arrêtes d’en parler.


Clairement, pas assez d'op qui propose "environ" les mêmes options pour se permettre de les bannir.

Ban hibana, Thermite, ash et sledge tu mets des murs et des shield, tu attends en regardant l'unique porte.

Osef si ils ont des wh ils peuvent pas rentrer.

----------


## n0ra

> Ban hibana, Thermite, ash et sledge tu mets des murs et des shield, tu attends en regardant l'unique porte.


C'est deux défenseurs et deux attaquants.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Les changements ( map buff ) sur Club House  ::o:

----------


## Wedgge

Sur Club House ; plus de terrasse entre la chambre et la cash room, le billard est fermé et il y a un balcon supplémentaire sur le garage, Bishop va enfin pouvoir tenter un roam avec succès s'il reste encore des canards sur le jeu après tous ces changements  ::trollface:: .

----------


## n0ra



----------


## Flipmode

@nora tu me rassure j'ai cru 4 ban par team  ::O:

----------


## Redlight

Ban Ela, Hibana, Ying et Smoke :D

----------


## Flipmode

Possible de ban recrue ?  ::ninja::

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

En parlant de recrues, j'aurai aimé la possibilité de jouer des recrues des nations DLC. Pour les quêtes ça peut aider aussi, mais ça peu apporter pas mal de fun pour des strats roulettes, genre en défense 5 skorpions.

----------


## Frypolar

Je pensais que le showmatch montrerait certains des changements annoncés. Je vois pas trop l’intérêt du coup  ::unsure::

----------


## n0ra



----------


## Krogort

Sinon avant de refaire Hereford et Clubhouse, ils pouvaient pas s'occuper de Yacht et Favelas ?  ::sad::

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim



----------


## n0ra

Yacht revient cette saison.

----------


## Redlight

> Je pensais que le showmatch montrerait certains des changements annoncés. Je vois pas trop l’intérêt du coup


Regarder 10 mecs faire les gogoles. C'est dommage.

Il va y avoir une démo d'Outbreak je suppose qu'on les verra à ce moment.

----------


## Kaelis

> Pour l'instant c'est uniquement en pro league le pick and ban


J'espère ne pas voir arriver cette horreur chez moi.

----------


## Wedgge

Leur truc pour meuler des zombi ça à l'air mou du genou et scripté, cool.

----------


## n0ra

> J'espère ne pas voir arriver cette horreur chez moi.


En ranked c'est fort possible.

----------


## Redlight

J'ai réussi à m'ennuyer devant le live demo lol (ça sent le mytho live d'ailleurs). Et comme d'hab c'est joué à la manette donc c'est imbuvable.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

TTS le 20/02 apparemment. Et quand on achètera un opérateur, on aura tous les attachements de débloqués.
J'espère que du coup ils vont faire un refund pour tous les attachements qu'on a déjà achetés. ça ferai je crois 95k.

----------


## Frypolar

Les mecs te présentent leur copie de L4D comme si L4D n’avait jamais existé, c’est vraiment étrange  ::mellow::

----------


## Redlight

Au moins on sait se qu'ils ont fait pendant l'op Health  ::XD::

----------


## Wedgge

Mais tellement. Killing floor, DOOM, Dead Space, Dead Island, Dying Light ? Aahaha mais de quoi parlez vous pauvre gueux ?! Des zombis vous dites ? Vous êtes en plein délire mon brave regarder plutôt ce jeu, c'est révolutionnaire on vient de le créer, il y a des aliens infectés agressifs qui explosent et vous être élu vous pouvez les meuler avec une arme qui tue et qui dispose d'une lampe de poche !

----------


## Kaelis

Tout ça pour vendre des pochettes surprises.

----------


## mcgrill

> Les mecs te présentent leur copie de L4D comme si L4D n’avait jamais existé, c’est vraiment étrange


Ouais c'est un peu ça...
Et puis le gameplay complétement scripté et lent alors que tout le monde cours a poil en sautant dans ce type de jeux...

----------


## n0ra

Et puis t'as même pas de PvP ...

----------


## Shep1

Ouai, après dès le départ, ils ont lancé ça comme un event PvE quoi. La ça me choque pas.
Dans l'ensemble, je suis content. Leur PvE à l'air naze et on va vite tourner la page. Ils ont prévu des trucs cool, comme le revamp de club house. Je suis plutôt mitigé pour le système de pick/ban, mais je pense que c'est pas si idiot que ça. Pour le système de round plus linéaire, c'était une de mes requête de l'alpha ! Je serais vraiment content de voir ça arriver.

----------


## mcgrill

Shep, à part en pro league, avec les 100 opérateurs annoncés. Le pick/ban à part faire perdre du temps à tout le monde en début de partie...
J'espère que ça n'arrivera pas en ranked ni en casu. À la limite un mode match/compétition pourquoi pas.

----------


## Shep1

> Shep, à part en pro league, avec les 100 opérateurs annoncés. Le pick/ban à part faire perdre du temps à tout le monde en début de partie...
> J'espère que ça n'arrivera pas en ranked ni en casu. À la limite un mode match/compétition pourquoi pas.


En ranked je pense que ça pourrait aider. Ela est pétée depuis deux saisons maintenant, avec ce système on pourrait la virer.
Vous allez me dire qu'ils pourraient corriger Ela, mais en attendant, ça nous aiderais bien. Elle a déjà été nerf et pourtant elle est toujours aussi abusée...

Pour moi, le ranked doit évoluer, le pick/ban est un point, mais le HUD proleague et le switch entre les sélections opérateurs/point de spawn doit être fait au plus vite.

----------


## Metalink

Dites on hésite à s'y mettre avec des potes et même en cherchant sur le net, les différences entre les éditions restent totalement floues. Vous auriez un résumé quelque part ?
En tous cas l'édition à 15€ ça a bien l'air d'être la carotte  :tired:

----------


## mcgrill

Prends celle juste au dessus (à 20 en promo).

Putain Canadian est chaud bouillant là...

----------


## Shep1

Oui, ne prends pas l'édition starter. La normale suffit largement. Si tu aimes bien le jeu, prends le season, mais attends avant de le prendre, genre un grosse 10aine d'heures, pour être sur que tu apprécie. De plus avec l'année 3, tous les opérateurs de base seront gratuits, donc tu devras moins jouer pour avoir les opérateurs.

----------


## Metalink

Okay, merci à vous  ::): 
Y'a plus qu'a essayer de trouver une promo !

----------


## Frypolar

> En ranked je pense que ça pourrait aider. Ela est pétée depuis deux saisons maintenant, avec ce système on pourrait la virer.
> Vous allez me dire qu'ils pourraient corriger Ela, mais en attendant, ça nous aiderais bien. Elle a déjà été nerf et pourtant elle est toujours aussi abusée...


Ça revient à ce que je disais plus haut et c’est quand même pas terrible.




> le switch entre les sélections opérateurs/point de spawn doit être fait au plus vite.


Ils en ont parlé ? J’ai pas l’impression  ::|: 




> Dites on hésite à s'y mettre avec des potes et même en cherchant sur le net, les différences entre les éditions restent totalement floues. Vous auriez un résumé quelque part ?
> En tous cas l'édition à 15€ ça a bien l'air d'être la carotte


Un mec sur reddit avait fait le calcul, l’édition _Starter_ n’est intéressante que si tu joues moins de 2h30 ou un truc du genre. Donc oui, c’est de la carotte :D

----------


## mcgrill

Penta qui se font bousculer mais qui sortent une tactique Montagne sur Kafe et ils clean tout en 2 min. Magnifique.

...


Ce match !!!
 :Bave:

----------


## Redlight

Fiouuuu Pengu il est vraiment au dessus c'est fou.

Et pour parler de l'évènement en lui même c'est fou la différence entre celui ci et celui de l'année dernière. Tout a été maîtrisé j'ai l'impression, de la production à la réalisation. Pas trop de retard, de temps mort, de crash etc... Ubi et l'ESL on fait vraiment un bel évènement, très pro et super propre pour le coup.

Une très belle réussite ce Six.

----------


## mcgrill

Canadian était très très chaud, mais ce n'est pas un hasard si c'est Pengu qui prends les 2 kills de la victoire...

----------


## Redlight

> Canadian était très très chaud, mais ce n'est pas un hasard si c'est Pengu qui prends les 2 kills de la victoire...


La différence c'est que Pengu ça fait 2 ans qu'il est ultra chaud. Sans conteste le meilleur joueur du monde de R6. Canadian ça varie d'une map à l'autre. Pengu est tellement solide et il meurt tellement rarement sur une erreur, le genre de mec sur qui tu peux compter quoi qu'il arrive en match. Si tu veux gagner contre PENTA tu sais que ça passera d'abord par une élimination de Pengu sinon rien n'est jamais finit.

----------


## Wedgge

Canadian il sort Rook pour spawnkill Glaz au match point sur Littoral, grosses couilles pour le coup.

----------


## MrBishop

Ils se sont bien débrouillés Evil Geniuses.. Je vous l'avais dis qu'ils se laisseront pas faire  ::XD:: 

Gg à Pengu franchement, réussir à clutch la balle de match à 2vs1, franchement je suis d'accord... Un des meilleurs joueurs du monde voire le meilleur. Si on devait faire un classement, t'as des joueurs comme Canadian, Astro, c'est des rangs S, ce mec est un rang Z.

Bravo !

----------


## Evene

Pfou ce match.

----------


## Redlight

Oui mais le round d'après il se fait sortir en premier sur une faute d'inattention. Et sa seconde tentative de spawnkill est stupide. Ce genre de chose ça passe une fois dans le match entier. Par contre il l'a sorti vraiment au bon moment. C'est un truc sur lequel devrait bosser les autres teams.

Mais d'une manière générale, Canadian et les américains fonctionnent énormément au momentum. Tant qu'ils l'ont avec eux ils sont super chaud sinon ils se décomposent. A l'inverse PENTA est resté hyper concentré tout au long de son match sauf SHATTE qui s'est un peu ambiancé sur la fin. Mais à 0-2 ou 2-2 balle de championnat à 4-1 ils sont restés les mêmes.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ils se sont bien débrouillés Evil Geniuses.. Je vous l'avais dis qu'ils se laisseront pas faire 
> 
> Gg à Pengu franchement, réussir à clutch la balle de match à 2vs1, franchement je suis d'accord... Un des meilleurs joueurs du monde voire le meilleur. Si on devait faire un classement, t'as des joueurs comme Canadian, Astro, c'est des rangs S, ce mec est un rang Z.
> 
> Bravo !


J'imagine même pas la pression quand tu as une balle de clucth après quasiment 4h de jeu d'un match qui peut te permettre d'être champion du monde et de remporter 200 000$. La pression il ne l'a ressent pas c'est fou.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Mais il faut souligner que si la finale avait été en Bo3 comme d'hab, les EG seraient champions les doigts dans le nez.

----------


## MrBishop

Perso j'adore cette pression, on a peut-être pas autant de pression avec nos petites ranked de Platines, mais quand tu clutch et que t'obtiens la victoire, c'est tellement ouf... Faut le vivre pour savoir ce que c'est.

----------


## mcgrill

Je pose ça là...

https://clips.twitch.tv/SucculentAlt...ingHoneyBadger

----------


## Wedgge

> Oui mais le round d'après il se fait sortir en premier sur une faute d'inattention. Et sa seconde tentative de spawnkill est stupide. Ce genre de chose ça passe une fois dans le match entier. Par contre il l'a sorti vraiment au bon moment. C'est un truc sur lequel devrait bosser les autres teams.
> 
> Mais d'une manière générale, Canadian et les américains fonctionnent énormément au momentum. Tant qu'ils l'ont avec eux ils sont super chaud sinon ils se décomposent. A l'inverse PENTA est resté hyper concentré tout au long de son match sauf SHATTE qui s'est un peu ambiancé sur la fin. Mais à 0-2 ou 2-2 balle de championnat à 4-1 ils sont restés les mêmes.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> J'imagine même pas la pression quand tu as une balle de clucth après quasiment 4h de jeu d'un match qui peut te permettre d'être champion du monde et de remporter 200 000$. La pression il ne l'a ressent pas c'est fou.
> ...


C'est leur principale qualité, les types sont tous capables de rester de marbre et la tête froide dans n'importe quelle situation, ils font le coup à chaque fois.

----------


## Redlight

> Perso j'adore cette pression, on a peut-être pas autant de pression avec nos petites ranked de Platines, mais quand tu clutch et que t'obtiens la victoire, c'est tellement ouf... Faut le vivre pour savoir ce que c'est.


Ah non mais ça n'a rien avoir du tout. L'échelle est tellement différente. C'est comme comparé une course entre pote et la final du 100m aux JO.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Zironick joue à Outbreak :https://www.twitch.tv/zironicdk

----------


## Wedgge

L'impression est la même, je vois ce qu'il veut dire, ce sont juste les enjeux qui changent.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Par contre je vois pas comment on peut dire que la réalisation était bien faite...

La plupart du temps tu vois 0 kills, 0 strats de la partie parceque le mec arrête pas de switcher sur tout le monde, en restant seulement 5 sec sur chaque cam.

Quand il y a des push sur plusieurs côtés, ça serait bien plus intéressant d'avoir une caméra libre au dessus de la pièce, ou dans un angle qui permet de voir bien plus large.

Même quand il y a un 1vX il reste même pas sûr l'opérateur qui est seul alors que c'est forcément celui qui va avoir à clutch me round

----------


## Redlight

> Par contre je vois pas comment on peut dire que la réalisation était bien faite...
> 
> La plupart du temps tu vois 0 kills, 0 strats de la partie parceque le mec arrête pas de switcher sur tout le monde, en restant seulement 5 sec sur chaque cam.
> 
> Quand il y a des push sur plusieurs côtés, ça serait bien plus intéressant d'avoir une caméra libre au dessus de la pièce, ou dans un angle qui permet de voir bien plus large.
> 
> Même quand il y a un 1vX il reste même pas sûr l'opérateur qui est seul alors que c'est forcément celui qui va avoir à clutch me round


Bah il n'y a pas eut de moment de blanc, les round se s'enchaînaient, les écrans de transition étaient bien, une caméra pour voir le visage de chaque joueur. L'event était vivant quoi. La réalisation c'est pas que la gestion de la vue spectateur.

Après il y a un problème inhérent au R6 avec la caméra spectateur c'est qu'on est tributaire des mecs qui passe sur leur drones ou regarde les caméras en défense. Ca rajoute un nombre de switch d'écran important involontaire. Mais sur la dernière map pr exemple, je l'ai trouvé ça super claire. Bon après perso j'ai peu ou pas de problème de compréhension quand je regarde la PL. C'est peut être du au faite que j'ai du matter une bonne centaine d'heure de match  ::ninja:: 

Un peak à 321k viewers apparemment (je pense à travers toute les plateformes).

----------


## Barbe Rousse

La qualité s'est améliorée oui. 
Ils sont plus obligés de relancer les parties 10 fois parcequ'il y a des bugs ou des décos. 
Les camps joueurs sont arrivées qu'après la phase de groupe par contre il me semble. 

Mais la réalisation pour le spectateur je persiste pour dire qu'elle est naze. 
Si à cause des drones c'est trop compliqué alors autant passer à plusieurs cams en même temps. Avec les cams de 2 joueurs.
Ou alors rediffuser avec quelques minutes de décalées pour ne pas rater les meilleures actions.

Il me semble que c'était hier, on regardait un match sur Border avec Shep.
Sur un round il y a eu aucun duel, aucun kill qui est passé sur le stream.
Alors que c'était évident que ça allait push de CCTV vers Armory.
Mais non, le mec a continué de switcher les cams à toute vitesse jusqu'à la fin du round.

----------


## Wedgge

Sinon je viens de tomber sur l'info, les types complètement magiques de chez Flipside ne sont plus chez Flipsidetactics, ils passent sous une nouvelle organisation :

----------


## Paradox

J'ai relance R6:S et... je vois pas ou est l'operation temporaire. C'est normal ?

----------


## MrBishop

> Ah non mais ça n'a rien avoir du tout. L'échelle est tellement différente. C'est comme comparé une course entre pote et la final du 100m aux JO.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Zironick joue à Outbreak :https://www.twitch.tv/zironicdk


parle bien des courses entre potes stp  :tired:

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> J'ai relance R6:S et... je vois pas ou est l'operation temporaire. C'est normal ?


Ça commence début mars 
Et peut être dans le semaine sur le TTS si j'ai bien compris

----------


## Krogort

La recrue a la classe maintenant !

----------


## Agano

Tiens, Thermite a été rétrogradé?  ::ninja::

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Dites, les amis…
J'aimerais bien rejouer à R6 (si tant est qu'on puisse considérer que j'y ai déjà véritablement "joué"  ::siffle:: ) mais je me demandais si le matchmaking était correct. En effet, dans mon souvenir la dernière fois qu'on a joué avec les copains de PES, on se faisait bien déchirer la plupart du temps alors qu'on était censés rencontrer des débutants comme nous.  ::sad::  C'est mort ou il y a un maigre espoir de pouvoir jouer un peu en mode débutant ?  :Mellow2:

----------


## Kaelis

Je ne saurais pas dire, il me semblait que c'était mieux (après deux dizaines de parties pour que le niveau soit estimé) mais hier soir c'était n'importe quoi une fois de plus et ça m'a paru encore plus flagrant en passant sur un autre jeu où le matchmaking est excellent.

Je dirais que c'est moins pire qu'avant  ::ninja::

----------


## Redlight

> La qualité s'est améliorée oui. 
> Ils sont plus obligés de relancer les parties 10 fois parcequ'il y a des bugs ou des décos. 
> Les camps joueurs sont arrivées qu'après la phase de groupe par contre il me semble. 
> 
> Mais la réalisation pour le spectateur je persiste pour dire qu'elle est naze. 
> Si à cause des drones c'est trop compliqué alors autant passer à plusieurs cams en même temps. Avec les cams de 2 joueurs.
> Ou alors rediffuser avec quelques minutes de décalées pour ne pas rater les meilleures actions.
> 
> Il me semble que c'était hier, on regardait un match sur Border avec Shep.
> ...


Je doute que ça s'améliore. Le problème c'est qu'il faudrait carrément une régie et plusieurs caméra. Mais comme R6 n'autorise qu'un seul spectateur j'ai bien peur que ça soit mort. Mais je suis d'accord dans l'idéal il faudrait une caméra par joueur et un réalisateur qui décide de basculer d'une cam à l'autre.

Après je trouve que ça s'est quand même pas mal amélioré. Le spectateur étant toujours le même il a progressé et ça doit franchement pas être évident.

----------


## Shep1

> parle bien des courses entre potes stp


ouai, on sait tous que les chinois ça court pas vite.  :tired:

----------


## Barbe Rousse

C'est de la faute de leurs petites jambes

----------


## Shep1

> C'est de la faute de leur petite jambe


Au singulier, c'est plus clair.

----------


## Redlight

Apparemment Blitz passerai en 2 armure, 2 vitesse.

Et de ce que j'ai vu sur les vidéos Youtube, Favela n'a pas bougé d'un yota.

----------


## AgentDerf

> Je ne saurais pas dire, il me semblait que c'était mieux (après deux dizaines de parties pour que le niveau soit estimé) mais hier soir c'était n'importe quoi une fois de plus et ça m'a paru encore plus flagrant en passant sur un autre jeu où le matchmaking est excellent.
> 
> Je dirais que c'est moins pire qu'avant


Non mais ce week-end c'était particulier. Il y avait un week-end gratuit. Du coup tout le monde a voulu aller fragger du n00b.
Mais du coup il y avait bcp de monde, et pas assez de n00b  ::P: 
Du coup avec mes potes on est tomber contre des monstroplantes de l'espace. Genre un diamant et des golds (alors que personne de chez nous est classé).
On a réussi à gagner, 4 vs 1 contre le diamant, il dégomme mes potes 1 par 1. Je me retrouve en 1 vs 1 contre le diamant. Je la joue serré, pas de pick foireux. Et je vais le wallbang après qu'un pote me le marque avec sa cam de valkyrie bien caché. Du coup il ragequit et on a pu souffler  ::P: 

Après oui de manière générale, le matchmaking il te mets ce qu'il y a des dispo, mais il n'y a pas spécialement d'équilibrage. Tu peux tomber contre des levels 200+ entre gold et platine, et toi dans ton équipe le MM va te donner un level 20 en pickup... 
Comme tu peux tomber sur du tout niveau, plus sympa a jouer. Je parle en Casu.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Je ne saurais pas dire, il me semblait que c'était mieux (après deux dizaines de parties pour que le niveau soit estimé) mais hier soir c'était n'importe quoi une fois de plus et ça m'a paru encore plus flagrant en passant sur un autre jeu où le matchmaking est excellent.
> Je dirais que c'est moins pire qu'avant


Merci.  :;):  C'est pas très rassurant, tout ça.  ::P:

----------


## ERIC PAPE

> Mais il faut souligner que si la finale avait été en Bo3 comme d'hab, les EG seraient champions les doigts dans le nez.


Ca je n'en suis absolument pas sûr. Si c'était un BO3 déjà de base les pick/bans des maps auraient été sensiblement différents.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Non mais ce week-end c'était particulier. Il y avait un week-end gratuit. Du coup tout le monde a voulu aller fragger du n00b.
> Mais du coup il y avait bcp de monde, et pas assez de n00b 
> Du coup avec mes potes on est tomber contre des monstroplantes de l'espace. Genre un diamant et des golds (alors que personne de chez nous est classé).
> On a réussi à gagner, 4 vs 1 contre le diamant, il dégomme mes potes 1 par 1. Je me retrouve en 1 vs 1 contre le diamant. Je la joue serré, pas de pick foireux. Et je vais le wallbang après qu'un pote me le marque avec sa cam de valkyrie bien caché. Du coup il ragequit et on a pu souffler 
> 
> Après oui de manière générale, le matchmaking il te mets ce qu'il y a des dispo, mais il n'y a pas spécialement d'équilibrage. Tu peux tomber contre des levels 200+ entre gold et platine, et toi dans ton équipe le MM va te donner un level 20 en pickup... 
> Comme tu peux tomber sur du tout niveau, plus sympa a jouer. Je parle en Casu.


OK merci. Donc il faut tester, et on verra.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Kaelis

> Non mais ce week-end c'était particulier.


C'était peut-être pire mais les autres jours on est pas si loin de ça  ::ninja:: 

Ce week-end c'est simple j'ai eu beaucoup de parties avec à la fois des niveaux diamant et des types qui venaient de commencer. Ça ne devrait pas arriver autant, franchement on avait de la peine pour eux par moment.

Et en plus, sur le jeu avec un matchmaking excellent, ce week-end était gratuit aussi et pourtant...

----------


## Redlight

> Ca je n'en suis absolument pas sûr. Si c'était un BO3 déjà de base les pick/bans des maps auraient été sensiblement différents.


Certes, mais je ne pense pas que PENTA s'attendait à perdre Club House et Oregon. Tout comme ils ne s'attendaient pas à devoir performer sur Café à mon avis.


Concernant le Casu, je trouve ça d'un chiant en ce moment. J'y ait un peu joué avec le Six à côté histoire de faire les défi et putain les mecs qui reste dehors et garde un angle pendant 2min30 (littéralement, je tente un spawnkill garage sur Café, les mecs me tire dessus, je remonte piano, pètent les fenêtre, j'essaye de voir quelqu'un, me fait jackalisé, fait un tour de la map et je tente une sortie fenêtre escalier blanc pour voir le temps que ça prend avec un 3 vitesses et je tombe sur Jackal qui est toujours à l'extérieur du garage) ou mes coéquipiers qui sont toujours sur le toit après 3min de jeu... C'est d'un fun. Du coup j'ai sortie Blackbeard pour tester le SR25 (et ça envoi du bois) et Doc j'ai tenu mes angles comme une pute et on a gagné youhou...  :ouaiouai: . Au moins ça leur a fait les pieds.

Je comprend pas les mec qui viennent en casual pour jouer aussi serré qu'en Ranked mais avec 1min de plus. Si tu joues en casu tente des trucs et c'était full gold ou plat en face lvl 100+, c'était pas des débutant.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> C'était peut-être pire mais les autres jours on est pas si loin de ça 
> 
> Ce week-end c'est simple j'ai eu beaucoup de parties avec à la fois des niveaux diamant et des types qui venaient de commencer. Ça ne devrait pas arriver autant, franchement on avait de la peine pour eux par moment.
> 
> Et en plus, sur le jeu avec un matchmaking excellent, ce week-end était gratuit aussi et pourtant...


Justement.
Ce weekend c'était pire.
Des mecs plats, diams ont pu dire à leur pote de venir tester le jeu. Donc le mm il doit faire les équipes avec un diams qui s'est mis en escouade avec des nouveaux.

T'as aussi tous ceux qui se sont créer un nouveau compte juste pour le plaisir de faire du kill facile avec un niveau 10.

Ceux qui ont voulu rank up facilement en utilisant la première méthode : te mettre un squad avec du débutant pour tomber sur des parties plus simples.


En temps normal, les parties sont quand même bien équilibrées.
Le jeu se perd un peu quand le niveau des premade est très hétérogène

----------


## Kaelis

J'ai vu des parties avec des débutants d'un seul côté. Exemple tout con bien qu'on soit pas diamant (ça se saurait) on a joué groupés sur Mumble ce week-end et certaines parties étaient folklo (en mode on se bidonne, on fait n'importe quoi et ça passe).

Après je comprends très bien que c'est difficile pour un matchmaking de créer une partie quand un groupe de joueur est hétérogène, et que c'est encore plus difficile pour un jeu comme Siege qui n'est pas aussi simple que d'autres. Mais cela dit j'ai l'impression qu'en temps normal le matchmaking va du mauvais au bon (j'ai pas d'avis définitif dessus, je reste perplexe) et à chaque week-end gratuit et début de saison c'est une calamité.

On s'amuse quand même beaucoup mais pour répondre à la question de TOUCRU, je ne peux pas lui dire que c'est réglé et qu'il aura une impression différente par rapport à ses essais précédents. Si vous le pouvez par contre vous gênez pas  ::ninja::

----------


## Frypolar

> Ça commence début mars 
> Et peut être dans le semaine sur le TTS si j'ai bien compris


C’était pas le 20 février ? Demain donc.




> Ah non mais ça n'a rien avoir du tout. L'échelle est tellement différente. C'est comme comparé une course entre pote et la final du 100m aux JO.


Ben c’est une question de caractère après.




> Par contre je vois pas comment on peut dire que la réalisation était bien faite...


Vu que l’observateur est tout seul je le mettrai pas dans la réalisation. Il y aurait plusieurs caméras avec un réalisateur, là oui.




> Sinon je viens de tomber sur l'info, les types complètement magiques de chez Flipside ne sont plus chez Flipsidetactics, ils passent sous une nouvelle organisation :


Moi je lis qu’ils partent de Flipside et cherchent une autre structure. Pour l’instant ils n’en ont pas.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Ouais, ce que je comprends de vos réponses, c'est que le matchmaking est comme celui de Rocket League : si les niveaux dans l'équipe présentent vraiment de gros écarts, le MM est aux fraises. Comme quand je joue avec des Platine II ou III dans RL.  ::sad::  Bon, cela dit, ça se comprend, ça doit pas être facile d'équilibrer ce genre de match.

Je pense que le mieux c'est que je convainque d'abord les copains de rejouer, et on verra si on arrive à trouver des adversaires à notre niveau.  :;):

----------


## Kaelis

Si vous comptez jouer beaucoup, ça vaut le coup. Il y a beaucoup à apprendre mais le jeu est vraiment passionnant. Le matchmaking fera pas des merveilles mais ça ne gâche pas forcément le plaisir.

----------


## Frypolar

> Bon, cela dit, ça se comprend, ça doit pas être facile d'équilibrer ce genre de match.


C’est pas évident mais leur façon de classer les gens est tellement débile que l’algo ne peut pas faire de miracle. Il n’a pas de données pertinentes pour faire le tri entre les joueurs, forcément le résultat est naze.

----------


## Wedgge

> Dites, les amis…
> J'aimerais bien rejouer à R6 (si tant est qu'on puisse considérer que j'y ai déjà véritablement "joué" ) mais je me demandais si le matchmaking était correct. En effet, dans mon souvenir la dernière fois qu'on a joué avec les copains de PES, on se faisait bien déchirer la plupart du temps alors qu'on était censés rencontrer des débutants comme nous.  C'est mort ou il y a un maigre espoir de pouvoir jouer un peu en mode débutant ?


Le problème c'est pas tant le matchmaking que le niveau des joueurs qui est globalement plus élevé qu'a la sortie du jeu. La courbe de progression était déjà assez rude il y a un an ou deux elle est plus difficile encore aujourd'hui. Je ne dis pas que le jeu n'est pas fait pour les nouveau mais simplement que ceux ci doivent s'attendre à trépasser souvent et qu'il va falloir persister s'il l'on veut s'améliorer.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C’était pas le 20 février ? Demain donc.
> 
> 
> 
> Ben c’est une question de caractère après.
> 
> 
> 
> Vu que l’observateur est tout seul je le mettrai pas dans la réalisation. Il y aurait plusieurs caméras avec un réalisateur, là oui.
> ...


Le tweet date un peu, sur le touitter de Pojo on peut effectivement lire ceci : 


> Professional Rainbow Six Siege Player for Homeless, professional memer and digital panhandler.


  ::XD:: .

----------


## Frypolar

> Le problème c'est pas tant le matchmaking que le niveau des joueurs qui est globalement plus élevé qu'a la sortie du jeu. La courbe de progression était déjà assez rude il y a un an ou deux elle est plus difficile encore aujourd'hui. Je ne dis pas que le jeu n'est pas fait pour les nouveau mais simplement que ceux ci doivent s'attendre à trépasser souvent et qu'il va falloir persister s'il l'on veut s'améliorer.


Je pense qu’il y a beaucoup de gens mauvais/pas bons. Starcarft 2 a beaucoup moins de joueurs et pourtant tu en rencontres plein. Seulement dans Siege, même entre deux équipes de joueurs pas très bons ça doit être difficile à équilibrer. Si une équipe connait la map et l’autre pas du tout ou si les joueurs ont des habitudes d’opérateurs qui fonctionnent bien, ça peut vite offrir un sacré avantage. Une fois que t’arrives au niveau où tout le monde connait à peu près la map et a tous les opérateurs de base ou utiles, à mon avis c’est plus simple à équilibrer.

----------


## Kaelis

Pour la carte c'est sûr c'est pas évident. Ce week-end on est tombé sur la carte en Corée contre une bande de types qui ne connaissaient pas le jeu. On ne les a quasiment pas vu de la partie : ils cherchaient l'objo au mauvais étage et visiblement ils ont eu du mal à trouver les escaliers  ::ninja::

----------


## AgentDerf

Très proche de L4D, cool!

----------


## Wedgge

Merci mais non merci.

----------


## Kaelis

Ca ressemble plutôt à KF2  ::ninja::

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> Merci mais non merci.
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/02/19/306...8bf951f91e.jpg



Oh si.  :Bave:  :Bave:

----------


## AgentDerf

> Ca ressemble plutôt à KF2


C'est pas faux, je dirais un mixe entre KF2 et L4D2, enfin plus L3D vue le nombre de surivant  ::ninja::

----------


## Redlight

Avec un design dégueulasse, où chaque infecté est en débardeur blanc et jeans. C'est à l'air très très loin de la qualité d'un L4D qui fêtent son 10ieme anniversaire cette année...

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Comparer un jeu complet à un add-on/event gratuit  :Facepalm:

----------


## Kaelis

C'est clairement trop d'honneur  :Indeed:

----------


## Bathory

Ils ont plutôt une bonne tronche les zombards en plus (hors mis le fait qu'ils soient tous en jean et t shirt blanc), les maps ont l'air cool, pour un event court ça me parait plutôt qualitatif, même si ça risque d'être vite redondant.

----------


## Redlight

> Comparer un jeu complet à un add-on/event gratuit


Jeu complet que tu peux trouver pour la somme de 2€. Soit un café en terrasse.
Et c'est pas de ma faute s'ils ont tout pompé dessus :/.

Après en tant qu’évent temporaire je trouve que le boulot abattu est remarquable (3 maps, des zombies, retravaille de l'IA etc...). Mais ça ne m'empêchera pas de juger l'intérêt vidéoludique.

D'ailleurs est ce que c'est réellement gratuit ? Pour moi c'est financé par la vente des seasons pass et des skins. Après on peut se poser la question : est ce que c'est de l'argent bien dépensé. Mais c'est un autre débat.

----------


## MrBishop

> Comparer un jeu complet à un add-on/event gratuit

----------


## AgentDerf

> Avec un design dégueulasse, où chaque infecté est en débardeur blanc et jeans. C'est à l'air très très loin de la qualité d'un L4D qui fêtent son 10ieme anniversaire cette année...


Je pense que tu devrais relancer L4D pour te rafraîchir les souvenir. Je dois en avoir 300h+ sur chaque jeu (le 1 et le 2). 
Les infectés était pas foufou, surtout dans le 1ier ou les communs étaient tous uniformément blanc/gris. Il y a que à partir du 2ieme qui était un peu plus varié.

Après le design c'est qu'une question de goût, je trouve qu'il fait le taf. Et que visuellement le moteur graphique affiche des choses assez sympa.

@Barbe Rousse : Pourquoi ne pas comparer? Le principe est vraiment très très proche. Mise à part la quantité (j'imagines qu'il y aura pas les X campagnes de L4D), on est vraiment dans le même genre de jeu.

----------


## Redlight

> Je pense que tu devrais relancer L4D pour te rafraîchir les souvenir. Je dois en avoir 300h+ sur chaque jeu (le 1 et le 2). 
> Les infectés était pas foufou, surtout dans le 1ier ou les communs étaient tous uniformément blanc/gris. Il y a que à partir du 2ieme qui était un peu plus varié.
> 
> Après le design c'est qu'une question de goût, je trouve qu'il fait le taf. Et que visuellement le moteur graphique affiche des choses assez sympa.
> 
> @Barbe Rousse : Pourquoi ne pas comparer? Le principe est vraiment très très proche. Mise à part la quantité (j'imagines qu'il y aura pas les X campagnes de L4D), on est vraiment dans le même genre de jeu.


Euh non dans le premier on avait un paquet de zombies de base différent. Mais même, le design des spéciaux étaient à des kilomètres entre : le smokeur, le hunter, le boomer, le tank et la witch. C'était vraiment des designs uniques, avec des indices sonores et/ou musique différent.

Même l'Apex il est pas foufou, il te lance mollement des projectiles de loin et fait spawner des mob. Il n'y a que le Charger que je retiens pour son point faible dans le dos. Et le rythme R6 n'a pas l'air réellement fait pour un jeu de ce type. Devoir épauler pour tirer sur chaque zombie ça me parait bien ralentir le jeu.

En revanche les maps ont l'air vraiment pas mal. Perso j'aurai plus aimé une sorte de Alien bien balaise que tu dois chasser et qui peut se déplacer rapidement sur la map, qu'il puisse te surprendre, histoire qu'il y ait de la tension dans la partie. Un genre de Vendredi 13 où le monstre est gérer par l'IA.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Je pense que tu devrais relancer L4D pour te rafraîchir les souvenir. Je dois en avoir 300h+ sur chaque jeu (le 1 et le 2). 
> Les infectés était pas foufou, surtout dans le 1ier ou les communs étaient tous uniformément blanc/gris. Il y a que à partir du 2ieme qui était un peu plus varié.
> 
> Après le design c'est qu'une question de goût, je trouve qu'il fait le taf. Et que visuellement le moteur graphique affiche des choses assez sympa.
> 
> @Barbe Rousse : Pourquoi ne pas comparer? Le principe est vraiment très très proche. Mise à part la quantité (j'imagines qu'il y aura pas les X campagnes de L4D), on est vraiment dans le même genre de jeu.


Je parlais surtout pour la partie graphique. Evidemment que pour un event temporaire ils allaient pas autant travailler les infectés que L4D où c'est le principe même du jeu.
Le gameplay, oui, on peut comparer. C'est évident que c'est inspiré/copié.

Et pour l'intensité du jeu, j'attends plutôt la sortie. Parceque leur vidéo de gameplay sur console avec des mecs qui savent absolument pas jouer j'y prête pas attention.
Même quand ils sont sur le jeu normal tu te fais chier à les regarder.

----------


## AgentDerf

Oui enfin la perso j'ai vu que le trailer de 4mins avec un gars qui parle dessus. Je pense que c'est un peu court pour juger et savoir si les spéciaux sont bien fait ou pas, et si on entends le bloup bloup du boomer, ou le grognement du hunter.

Donc avant de juger le bébé, il faut le tester, surtout que pour le coup, c'est gratuit. Et a premier vu, ils sont pas bâclé le travail.

----------


## Redlight

Bah il y avait pas mal de stream hier dont Macie Jay qui y ont joué. Donc ça permet déjà de se faire une bonne idée. En revanche le difficulté à l'air d'être présente.

----------


## MrBishop

Pour ceux qui auraient rater le face reveal de Doc :

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Ah je savais pas que Macie et tout avait fait des vidéos. J'irai jeter un oeil ce soir du coup.
Et c'est demain qu'on peut poser nos mains dessus ? J'ai pas vu le TTS disponible au téléchargement hier :/

----------


## AgentDerf

Du coup je dirais que finalement comme l'a fait remarqué un canard à la page précédente, c'est plus proche de KF2 ou les ennemis on un look unique par type de mob. Et pour le coté gore aussi.
Mais en gardant le coté progression dans le niveau de L4D. Quoi qu'il me semble qu'il y a des phases de "horde" à la KF2 également.

Edit : C'est fou par contre, niveau chara/design, que cela soit Doc ou Ash, je l'imaginait vraiment pas du tout comme ça sous leur casque/lunette.

----------


## Redlight

> Ah je savais pas que Macie et tout avait fait des vidéos. J'irai jeter un oeil ce soir du coup.
> Et c'est demain qu'on peut poser nos mains dessus ? J'ai pas vu le TTS disponible au téléchargement hier :/


https://www.twitch.tv/videos/230483587


Quand tu y penses c'est quand même un pari risqué : 

- si c'est une réussite : tout le monde va réclamer de l'avoir dispo de manière permanente (et je sais pas si Ubi à prévu la chose)
- si c'est moyen : bah la hype va totalement retombé et ça sera un event pour rien
- si c'est raté : beaucoup de monde vont gueuler pour le temps investi par les dev dessus au lieu de developper d'autres trucs (shooting range par exemple).

Perso pour le moment j'envisage juste ça comme un moyen différent d'exercer mon aim à la place de la chasse au terro et surtout avec des défenseurs (chose difficile à faire avant hormis se coltiner le pire mode pve)

----------


## Wedgge

> Euh non dans le premier on avait un paquet de zombies de base différent. Mais même, le design des spéciaux étaient à des kilomètres entre : le smokeur, le hunter, le boomer, le tank et la witch. C'était vraiment des designs uniques, avec des indices sonores et/ou musique différent.
> 
> Même l'Apex il est pas foufou, il te lance mollement des projectiles de loin et fait spawner des mob. Il n'y a que le Charger que je retiens pour son point faible dans le dos. Et le rythme R6 n'a pas l'air réellement fait pour un jeu de ce type. Devoir épauler pour tirer sur chaque zombie ça me parait bien ralentir le jeu.
> 
> En revanche les maps ont l'air vraiment pas mal. Perso j'aurai plus aimé une sorte de Alien bien balaise que tu dois chasser et qui peut se déplacer rapidement sur la map, qu'il puisse te surprendre, histoire qu'il y ait de la tension dans la partie. Un genre de Vendredi 13 où le monstre est gérer par l'IA.


J'aime beaucoup, ce truc vend mille fois plus de rêve et de golerie que leur mode pve qui a le cul entre deux chaises.

Les Défenseurs peuvent occire le drone de Lions ?

----------


## Redlight

> J'aime beaucoup, ce truc vend mille fois plus de rêve et de golerie que leur mode pve qui a le cul entre deux chaises.


Imagine la même chose avec un IA alien capable de grimper au mur, se fixer au plafond et de sauter à travers les trappes et les fenêtres. Et très résistante au balle.

Sinon je pensais à Lion, mais avec le temps de planter la bombe qui est de 4s en casu et 5s en ranked. Il risque d'être bien relou dans une strat smoke + fast plant. Imaginez 1 mec qui plante dans une smoke et 4 autre qui couvre : l'équivalent de 4 Glaz.  ::mellow:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ah je savais pas que Macie et tout avait fait des vidéos. J'irai jeter un oeil ce soir du coup.
> Et c'est demain qu'on peut poser nos mains dessus ? J'ai pas vu le TTS disponible au téléchargement hier :/





> Saw a lot of questions about people not having TTS in their list/not being able to download/update.
> 
>     If you don't have TTS downloaded at all, like from a previous build. TTS will appear in your Uplay once it goes live.
>     If you already have TTS in your uplay because kept if from a previous build, you'll be able to update once TTS goes live.

----------


## Frypolar

> - si c'est raté : beaucoup de monde vont gueuler pour le temps investi par les dev dessus au lieu de developper d'autres trucs (shooting range par exemple).
> 
> Perso pour le moment j'envisage juste ça comme un moyen différent d'exercer mon aim à la place de la chasse au terro et surtout avec des défenseurs (chose difficile à faire avant hormis se coltiner le pire mode pve)


Moi c’est ça qui m’emmerde le plus. Depuis la beta du jeu soit 2 ans et demi, les joueurs demandent un moyen de faire piou piou pour s’entraîner. Ça coûte quoi de faire un mode de jeu solo où :
- tu joues qui tu veux comme opérateur
- des bots sont placés sur la map à des endroits attendus/classiques (fenêtre pour spawnkill, position classique d’un défenseur), même sans IA

Pour s’entraîner à surveiller les bons angles et coller des headshots rapidement ça me semble pas mal.




> Les Défenseurs peuvent occire le drone de Lions ?


Il est indestructible.

----------


## Redlight

Pengu MVP pour Redbull : 
https://www.redbull.com/int-en/rainb...ional-2018-mvp

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Les Défenseurs peuvent occire le drone de Lions ?


Non, indestructible, ça a été dit ou écrit je en sais plus quand/où.

Merci ubi pour les charms, mais un de chaque aurait suffit :



J'ai halluciné en voyant 24 notifs.

----------


## Redlight

Patch note : https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/e...era/index.aspx

Ca sert à quoi ça ?




> Raw Input on PC
> We will be implementing a new input method on PC. This raw input option reads mouse/keyboard values directly from the hardware, without any post-processing. This may slightly improve the responsiveness of the mouse/keyboard during heavy load. This option can be found under Controls > Raw Input.

----------


## Flipmode



----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Patch note : https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/e...era/index.aspx




Ils ont inversé les loadouts ces boulets ...  :Facepalm: 

Blitz 2/2, j'ai peur, il va sprinter encore plus vite le con.

Cool les amélios sur le reload.
Bye bye Bartlet et bienvenu Yatch

----------


## Bathory

Mais c'est surtout qu'à l'époque la recrue bouclier 2/2 faisait pas des carnages infâme chez les défenseurs ? Et que du coup ça avait été enlevé.

----------


## Frypolar

> Patch note : https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/e...era/index.aspx
> 
> Ca sert à quoi ça ?


Pouvoir virer l’accélération souris que les intermédiaires pourraient rajouter.




> Mais c'est surtout qu'à l'époque la recrue bouclier 2/2 faisait pas des carnages infâme chez les défenseurs ? Et que du coup ça avait été enlevé.


C’était carrément un léger, non ?

----------


## Frypolar

Le recul des nouvelles armes est super facile à gérer je trouve  ::O: 

Et Blitz en moyen c’est sympa, ça doit pas être évident à gérer quand t’es en face.

----------


## Exentius

Qui pour du R6 ce soir ?

----------


## n0ra

Pour Kapkan j'apprécie la suppression des barbelés pour les grenades à impact.

Résumé de ce qui nous attend ( pick & ban, map rework, map buff, nouveau format esport etc ... ) https://www.esix.fr/fr/article/year-...dre-1518979849

----------


## Krogort

Changelog
https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/e...era/index.aspx

On ne pourra plus utiliser les boucliers pour grimper sur des objets non prévu pour.

----------


## n0ra

Say goodbye to Rainbow Six Siege's mid-season reinforcements

----------


## Kaelis

Ils étaient déjà absents sur le programme de l'année.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Les éléments cosmétiques d'Outbreak :

https://imgur.com/a/bX00R

En gros du jaunes pour tous, et d'autres couleurs pour les op de la saison qui auront des hazmat blanches.
Les skins élites d'arme des nouveaux OP sont pas trop mal, et les charms sympa.

----------


## Redlight

Voilà voilà amusez vous bien pour la prochaine saison perso je vais jouer à autre chose  ::XD::

----------


## AgentDerf

Une petite démo de 9 mins, c'est au pad, mais ça montre déjà le gameplay. J'aime bien la map avec progression et les objectifs qui évoluent.
C'est une bonne idée le coup faut jouer au silencieux et furtif, mais avec la moité des mobs qui explosent quand tu les touches, c'est chaud.

Mais ça fait envie.




Et bon le gars il fait mauvais dans la démo, il prend 2 renforts de mur et les posent pas, juste pour montrer les ennemis qui défoncent les murs.. bref!  ::):

----------


## Shep1

Le blitz 2 armure  :Facepalm: 

Ils l'ont testé en interne ou bien ?

----------


## Redlight

> Le blitz 2 armure 
> 
> Ils l'ont testé en interne ou bien ?


Ca gueule dans tous les sens c'est marrant  ::XD::

----------


## Wedgge

Mais WTF, on gueule depuis le bêta qu'il faut le buff celui-là, les dev ont écouté comme si c'était des manants qui demandaient l'aumône puis d'un coup comme ça mille ans plus tard, sans raison les types décident de le transformer en Conan le Barbare ?! Putain mais ils commencent  à nous briser les couilles avec leurs décisions toutes plus stupides les unes que les autres  :Boom:  :Boom:  :Boom: . À quel foutu moment ils se sont dit "ok donc un Blitz 2 speed qui run shield en avant, go c'est complètement viable"  :WTF:  ? Le truc c'est devenu Flash Gordon sans mauvais jeu de mots.

----------


## Redlight

T'abuses Wedgge, faut attendre que la phase de prep soit terminer et cliquer sur la souris quand même.

----------


## n0ra

Surtout que son dernier buff n'était pas dégueulasse et l'avait rendu très bien comme il l'était ... 

Ça plus leur event à la con,  je pense que je vais passer à autre chose. Tout devient bling-bling dans ce jeu, je commence à en avoir ma claque.
Je croise les doigts pour Ready or Not qui est passé en version beta. A suivre de prés donc pour des potentielles invitations  ::): .

----------


## Redlight

Bah plus ça va plus les opérateur se rapproche de la philosophie d'OW avec des ultimate à utiliser pendant le round (Lion, Finka, Dokka, Ying etc....). J'aimais bien la meta de base avec des perso qui n'avaient pas de compétence OP et chaque geste avait son importance.

----------


## Wedgge

> T'abuses Wedgge, faut attendre que la phase de prep soit terminer et cliquer sur la souris quand même.


Blitz c'est un de mes op préféré j'ai fait parti de ce cercle très fermé de canards qui le jouait avec abnégation dans les heures les plus sombres de sa chaotique existence. Il était parfait comme il était, j'ai aucune envie en jouant Smoke de me faire courser par Blitz sur toute la map. Moi j'ai jamais vu un pilier courir aussi vite qu'un trois quart ailes, simplement parce que c'est impossible, lui il a du bide pas moi.

----------


## Paradox

> Ça commence début mars 
> Et peut être dans le semaine sur le TTS si j'ai bien compris


OK, merci.

----------


## Wedgge

Blitz has a new running animation, and is now a 2 speed

Il met 15 sec pour faire le trajet entre kitchen et room en passant par fire place. 

Ils ont clairement le sens de la mesure chez Ubi, mais soyons parfaitement honnête avec nous même, je râle certes mais je vais me jeter dessus comme un mort de faim.

Finalement j'ai jamais été aussi impatient d'aller sur le TTS pour essayer le fameux combo Finka-Blitz-Lion.

----------


## Redlight

De la merde s'il le sorte en l'état ils tuent le jeu. Permettre à un 2 vitesse de sprint à travers la Map avec une couverture et quand il est au contact c'est debile.

Tout le monde est d'accord la dessus c'est intenable

----------


## Frypolar

> Le blitz 2 armure 
> 
> Ils l'ont testé en interne ou bien ?


On pourrait se moquer qu’ils doivent tester au pad mais d’un autre côté le TTS sert à ça. Espérons qu’ils écoutent et reviennent en arrière. Ils avaient fait pareil pour le recul il me semble.




> Say goodbye to Rainbow Six Siege's mid-season reinforcements


Super, encore plus d’attente pour corriger des bugs/glitchs  ::lol::

----------


## ElviejoDragon

> Surtout que son dernier buff n'était pas dégueulasse et l'avait rendu très bien comme il l'était ... 
> 
> Ça plus leur event à la con,  je pense que je vais passer à autre chose. Tout devient bling-bling dans ce jeu, je commence à en avoir ma claque.
> Je croise les doigts pour Ready or Not qui est passé en version beta. A suivre de prés donc pour des potentielles invitations .


+1
J'y jouais beaucoup moins dernièrement et c'est une pelletée de terre en plus sur le cercueil.
J'y rejouerais sans doute à l'occasion parce que ça reste un bon jeu, tel qu'on n'en a pas eu depuis longtemps. Mais là c'est trop.

----------


## Flipmode

Le truc sympa serait de le laisser à deux mais dès qu'il prend une balle dans le shield il descend un peu en dessous de un.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> On pourrait se moquer qu’ils doivent tester au pad mais d’un autre côté le TTS sert à ça. Espérons qu’ils écoutent et reviennent en arrière. Ils avaient fait pareil pour le recul il me semble.
> 
> 
> 
> Super, encore plus d’attente pour corriger des bugs/glitchs


C'est mon seul espoir également. J'espère qu'ils vont écouter les retours de la communauté et revenir en arrière pour Blitz.
Il était très bien avant avec l'ajout de la charge bouclier levé avec 1 de vitesse.

Pour le mid season reinforcement, moi je l'ai compris seulement pour les modifications des opérateurs.
Ils n'en feront plus en cours de saison car ça change la meta et les strats mises en place par les équipes de PL.
Ils devraient toujours s'occuper des bugs et glitchs qui apparaîtront

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

J'ai l'impression qu'ils vont noufaire comme avec Glaz.
Ils buff un OP faible, ce qui le rend plus intéressant, puis sorti de nul part il le rebuff de façon abusée et derrière ils le nerf.

----------


## Redlight

> On pourrait se moquer qu’ils doivent tester au pad mais d’un autre côté le TTS sert à ça. Espérons qu’ils écoutent et reviennent en arrière. Ils avaient fait pareil pour le recul il me semble.


De mémoire ils avaient avoué que la modification du recul n'était pas encore prêt et qu'ils n'avait pas l'intention de l'ajouter dans les prochains patch.

La Blitz il est clairement dans le patch note. Et je pense comme toi, soit il test tout au pad, soit les devs sont des buses intersidérales et se disent "Tain j'arrive pas à faire un kill avec Blitz même avec le dernier buff". Je ne vois pas d'autre explication.

Pour commencer il faudrait rendre Blitz sensible au C4, il ne devrait y avoir qu'un seul bouclier immunisé : Montagne, ça colle à son rôle, son background etc... Blitz devrait morfler comme tout le monde. Et le ramener à 1 de vitesse.

Ah et ça y est KingGeorge a déjà tester le fast plant dans une smoke avec Lion. Ils ont ajouté Dokka qui appelle dans le même temps et Finka (je ne pense pas que ça soit nécessaire perso). Et il y a de force chance que ce combo soit jouer en pre made.

----------


## Redlight



----------


## Agano

::O:   ::O:

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Après, les mecs s'enfuient pas et restent plantés devant lui à tirer sur son shield...
À 1 de vitesse le résultat aurait été le même

----------


## Thom Reznor

Et ben, déjà que je ne joue plus trop au jeu en ce moment, ces nouveautés ne donnent clairement pas envie...

Super le mode zombie sur lequel on va jouer une semaine avant de s'en battre royalement les roubignoles. Autant de temps passé par les devs là dessus au lieu de faire autre chose de plus concret pour le coeur du jeu. Oui, le 5vs5. Oui, ce pour quoi on a tous acheté R6. 

Quoique je suis mauvaise langue. Dans un craquage de slip complet, ils ont trouvé que c'était une bonne idée d'avoir un OP avec un putain de WH intégré. Et un autre qui boost ses petits copains pour leur donner un petit aimbot intégré. Et un peu de vie en sus et un boost de vitesse. 

Toutes ces conneries + Blitz en mode Terminator + la fin des patchs mid seasons pour plaire aux pros de la league (ce sont eux qui font vivre le jeu bien évidemment), ça donne un sentiment de gros gâchis. Je ne sais plus qui a dit que le jeu était très bon sur la méta de base, je suis bien d'accord. Au début on avait un jeu simple, lisible, et cela suffisait pour en faire le sel. Là ça devient la foire au n'importe quoi. 100 opérateurs ? Mais bordel j'ai hâte (jaune) de voir les âneries qu'ils vont encore nous sortir.

----------


## Redlight

Heureusement on aura le droit à des skins de qualité  ::XD:: 



- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Après, les mecs s'enfuient pas et restent plantés devant lui à tirer sur son shield...
> À 1 de vitesse le résultat aurait été le même


Le soucis c'est qu'ils sont sous Lion donc wallhack de 4s si tu bouges ou Dokka, et fuir contre une Blitz 2 vitesses ça sert a rien, tu peux difficilement le distancer et si tu lui tourne le dos en 3/4 balles tu es mort.

----------


## Kaelis

> Après, les mecs s'enfuient pas et restent plantés devant lui à tirer sur son shield...


Oui mais ça paraît pas si simple avec le drone de Lion. Quand Blitz est là ok tu peux essayer de filer (et encore vu la vitesse de déplacement du monstre je donne pas cher de la peau du défenseur) mais si t'essayes de décamper à l'avance c'est un coup à être visible par tout le monde et se faire cueillir par les autres attaquants.

Avec une cargaison de barbelés et de pièges à la limite ça peut vraiment le gêner, mais ça fait un gros investissement.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Le drone de Lion est activé qu'au moment où il reste 1 seul opérateur.
Aucun barbelé, aucun bouclier aucun piège de déployer pour le ralentir.

Après je suis d'accord pour dire que le Blitz à 2 de vitesse c'est n'importe quoi. Déjà à 1 je savais pas le gérer.

Mais là les vidéos sont pas mieux.
C'est juste des boulets qui jouent et qui se font ouvrir parcequ'ils sont pas prêts

----------


## Agano

> Après, les mecs s'enfuient pas et restent plantés devant lui à tirer sur son shield...
> À 1 de vitesse le résultat aurait été le même


Vu la vitesse où il court, il les rattrape même s'ils s'enfuient non?

----------


## Redlight

Non mais c'est un Blackbeard lors de sa sortie en pire.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Bah si t'es un perso à 1 de vitesse, oui.
Si t'es à 2 ou 3, non

----------


## Redlight

> Le drone de Lion est activé qu'au moment où il reste 1 seul opérateur.
> Aucun barbelé, aucun bouclier aucun piège de déployer pour le ralentir.
> 
> Après je suis d'accord pour dire que le Blitz à 2 de vitesse c'est n'importe quoi. Déjà à 1 je savais pas le gérer.
> 
> Mais là les vidéos sont pas mieux.
> C'est juste des boulets qui jouent et qui se font ouvrir parcequ'ils sont pas prêts


Jager se fait surprendre
Bandit est entrain d'éteindre son téléphone
Mute (je crois) peek et se retrouve face à un Blitz
Pulse est sous Lion.

----------


## Shep1

Entre Lion qui est clairement abusé, mais on aurait pu s'adapter, et ce nouveau Blitz, le jeu va être injouable en défense pendant quelques temps.

Elle pas si conne l'idée du pick/ban hein ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Kaelis

> Bah si t'es un perso à 1 de vitesse, oui.
> Si t'es à 2 ou 3, non


Pour le distancer il faut courir plus vite que lui. Du coup à moins d'être un léger semer Blitz me paraît pas si simple si on joue un perso poids moyen.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Donc déjà les 3 premiers ne sont pas prêts et ne communiquent pas.
Ton téléphone, quand tu te fais rusher et que ton mate à 2m de toi vient de se faire descendre tu t'en fous un peu.

On sait que Blitz va être pick systématiquement au moins les premières semaines et qu'il va rush comme un billet. 
C'est le moment de ressortir les pièges.
Tu fermes des portes pour le ralentir ou lui faire prendre un autre passage.
Tu mets du C4 à la sortie des portes comme ça t'active dès qu'il passe.
Tu sors Kapkan et Frost.

Si les mecs continuent de courir comme des no brain Blitz en 10s il est mort.

Il y a pas si longtemps on se plaignait qu'il y avait trop de pièges, qu'on pouvait pas avancer sur les maps qu'il fallait faire attention à chaque pixel.
Et aujourd'hui ça pose plus de problèmes pour un perso qui rush ?

----------


## Redlight

> Donc déjà les 3 premiers ne sont pas prêts et ne communiquent pas.
> Ton téléphone, quand tu te fais rusher et que ton mate à 2m de toi vient de se faire descendre tu t'en fous un peu.
> 
> On sait que Blitz va être pick systématiquement au moins les premières semaines et qu'il va rush comme un billet. 
> C'est le moment de ressortir les pièges.
> Tu fermes des portes pour le ralentir ou lui faire prendre un autre passage.
> Tu mets du C4 à la sortie des portes comme ça t'active dès qu'il passe.
> Tu sors Kapkan et Frost.
> 
> ...


Télécharge le TTS j'ai hate de te voir contre un Blitz  ::P:

----------


## Flipmode

Y'a une différence entre un rush normal et le rush d'un train en pleine face.

Même préparé t'es surpris par le truc qui arrive trop vite avec un shield et un bruit plus terrifiant que dans les pires films d'honneur.

Le faire ralentir aux impactes de balles serait la solution.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Bah j'ai déjà dit que j'arrivais pas à le gérer avant quand il était à 1 de vitesse donc ça changera pas  ::P: 

Oui le perso est chiant, oui le buff était pas nécessaire. Mais il y a quand même des outils pour l'emmerder ou le contrer.

On râlait énormément sur glaz à l'époque, maintenant je ne le croise que rarement quand je joue. Ça doit même faire longtemps que j'ai pas été tué par Glaz

Je suis plus embêté par Lion. Même si 4s de WH c'est pas énorme le manque de possibilité de le contrer est assez gênant. Et son pouvoir s'obtient sans contrepartie contrairement à Caveira qui doit DBNO puis interroger.

----------


## Redlight

> Bah j'ai déjà dit que j'arrivais pas à le gérer avant quand il était à 1 de vitesse donc ça changera pas 
> 
> Oui le perso est chiant, oui le buff était pas nécessaire. Mais il y a quand même des outils pour l'emmerder ou le contrer.
> 
> On râlait énormément sur glaz à l'époque, maintenant je ne le croise que rarement quand je joue. Ça doit même faire longtemps que j'ai pas été tué par Glaz
> 
> Je suis plus embêté par Lion. Même si 4s de WH c'est pas énorme le manque de possibilité de le contrer est assez gênant. Et son pouvoir s'obtient sans contrepartie contrairement à Caveira qui doit DBNO puis interroger.


Glaz a été nettement nerfé entre temps...

Et bien sûr que Blitz est contrable. Mais c'est comme Blackbeard à sa sortie et son shield à 800hp, s'il faut 2 voir 3 mates pour le contrer, qu'il a un K/D bien au dessus de la norme et un winrate hallucinant c'est qu'il est OP. Pour rappel Ubi a nerfé le bouclier recrue qui était un 2-2 parce qu'un bon joueur pouvait en tirer trop d'avantage.




> The FBI SWAT recruit equipped with a shield is now bearing heavy armor,  making him a 3 armor and 1 movement speed instead of 2 armor and 2  speed. We made that change for shield-wielding Operators to be  consistent in speed. We saw what kind of aggression the Recruit Shield  could bring and a skilled player taking full advantage of his loadout  was too strong. This change should help making him on par with other  shield-wielding Operators and effectively allow the newer Rainbow Six  Siege players to get accustomed to the movement speed that  shield-wielders have.


La on a juste une bouclier 2-2 capable de sprinter avec le bouclier lever devant lui et de flasher quand il arrive au contact.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Surtout parceque tu te retrouvais avec des escouades de recrues bouclier 2-2 qui étaient injouables.

De toute façon pour l'instant c'est sur le TTS, pas encore mis en place.
Et sinon, qui a réellement essayer le TTS ?
Parce-que au final vous vous contentez de commenter 1 vidéo d'un mec qui joue face à des plots

----------


## Frypolar

> Je ne sais plus qui a dit que le jeu était très bon sur la méta de base, je suis bien d'accord.


Jusqu’à Mira ça allait je trouve. Les problèmes des nouveaux opérateurs viennent de ceux après l’opération Health.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Et sinon, puisque Ubi n'a d'yeux que pour la Pro League, il n'y a pas eu de retours de la part des pros ou des influencers sur ce Blitz ?

----------


## Kaelis

> Parce-que au final vous vous contentez de commenter 1 vidéo d'un mec qui joue face à des plots


Tu vouvoies qui exactement ?

Vidéo ou pas, je trouvais Blitz bien comme il était et que son passage au poids moyen n'est pas nécessaire (on est d'accord il me semble).

----------


## Redlight

> Surtout parceque tu te retrouvais avec des escouades de recrues bouclier 2-2 qui étaient injouables.
> 
> De toute façon pour l'instant c'est sur le TTS, pas encore mis en place.
> Et sinon, qui a réellement essayer le TTS ?
> Parce-que au final vous vous contentez de commenter 1 vidéo d'un mec qui joue face à des plots


Un peu comme toi, j'ai dl le TTS et je le lance ce midi.

Mais je me base aussi sur des vidéos de Remorce, ancien plots de PL... Et sur à peu près chaque avis de gros joueur (Kriisko, Falko, Kix, Joghurtz, KGeorge, ExeCS, Tactiss, Elemzj, Noted, Bealo, CrossArchon etc...) et sur les centaines de commentaires sur Reddit aussi.

Mais tu dois avoir raison, Blitz est gérable c'est des plots en face  :;): 

https://clips.twitch.tv/ShyWiseVulturePoooound Kapkan vs Blitz, impossible distancer.

https://clips.twitch.tv/TrustworthyM...orseJonCarnage A la fin Blitz vs Smoke

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Bah ta vidéo twitter, oui, il est face à des plots.
Le jagger et le mute se donnent en voulant Peak (alors que Blitz fait un bruit monstre quand il court).
Bandit éteint son téléphone alors que c'est absolument pas le moment.
Pulse par contre était foutu. Pas à couvert et sous le drone de lion donc trop tard pour bouger.

Le deuxième clip c'est pareil... Kapkan qui essaye d'aller au duel. Déjà qu'à 1 de vitesse il était compliqué à 2 c'est pas mieux.
Par contre je pensais que les pièges de Kapkan lui enlevait 50 HP. Ça casse un peu mon idée de l'empêcher d'avancer où avec 2 pièges il était mort.

Et encore une fois, j'ai pas dit que le buff c'était n'importe quoi. Je dis que ta vidéo c'est juste exagérer parcequ'il joue face à des mecs qui font n'imp.

----------


## Krogort

Blitz comme tel, c'est surtout un gros hardcounter aux solo roamers. Actuellement les light peuvent lui échapper facilement, ça sera plus difficile.
J'aurai préféré qu'ils bouffent sa flash plutôt que la vitesse  mais ça n'en fera pas perso avec un pickrate de malade pour autant je pense. 
Il est contré assez méchamment par les pièges et barbelés car contrairement à montagne il doit rester en mouvement
En attaque il y a beaucoup d'opérateurs cool et les places sont chères, surtout avec  Lion et Finka qui arrivent

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Et c'est le TTS.
Si toutes les personnalités du jeu font remonter l'info que c'est de la merde comme buff, j'espère qu'Ubi va réagir et ne pas l'implanter.
Sinon c'est parti pour 1 an avec cette méta  ::XD::

----------


## Wedgge

> Jusqu’à Mira ça allait je trouve. Les problèmes des nouveaux opérateurs viennent de ceux après l’opération Health.


Même avis de mon côté. Il y a clairement eu un changement de philosophie pas des plus heureux concernant les capacités des opérateurs, ils sont passé du gadget tacticool à l'ultimate/pouvoir overwatchesque complètement pété.

----------


## Krogort

> Même avis de mon côté. Il y a clairement eu un changement de philosophie pas des plus heureux concernant les capacités des opérateurs, ils sont passé du gadget tacticool à l'ultimate/pouvoir overwatchesque complètement pété.


#esport

----------


## MrBishop

Je DL le TTS aussi, 60gb le truc  :Emo:

----------


## Wedgge

Moi je vais re DL Overwatch comme ça je serai prêt pour le festival international du cirque qui semble être le thème principal de cette nouvelle saison  ::trollface:: .




> Anybody think Blitz deserves a SMG?
> 
> Blitz is really underpowered right now but I'm glad Ubi is listening to my Copper III balance feedback and is making him 2 Speed. Personally I think he could be balanced at 3 speed but this is a step in the right direction! 
> Another thought I had: it's really not fair that Blitz only gets to use a pistol when everybody else has rifles and SMGs. He has to expose himself by lowering his shield while ADSing and this usually gets him killed. I propose that Blitz receive a MP7, so he can hipfire a SMG. It would really be the buff he needs to make him finally viable! 
> EDIT: Thanks for the gold!
> EDIT2: 
> Some other neat buff ideas that might make Blitz playable:
> -Thermal ACOG for his mp7
> -Extendable shield like Monty, usable while sprinting
> ...

----------


## AgentDerf

> https://clips.twitch.tv/TrustworthyM...orseJonCarnage A la fin Blitz vs Smoke


Non mais c'est vraiment n'importe quoi, cette vitesse! Le smoke a même le temps de sortie son piège et de le déclencher qu'il est sur lui...
Déjà actuellement Blitz est bien puissant, mais gérable. J'aime bien le jouer, mais il est contrôlable.
Pour contrer un blitz faut le basher, mais vu là, vu la vitesse ou il arrive, et si il te flash, c'est n'importe quoi.

Je comprend pas pourquoi ils l'ont buff, car franchement il était parfaitement équilibré.

----------


## Redlight

Très honnetement à la vitesse où va Blitz son flash c'est un confort, c'est un tank blindé qui te fonce dessus et te mêlée.

----------


## Shep1

Je reste confiant qu'ils ne le mettent pas dans la release. Si c'est le cas : 1) ils vont passer pour des cons auprès de tous et surtout pour l'esport et 2) je stoppe là, ce sera sans moi.

Mais comme je dit, on pleure pour pas grand chose, il y a quand même de grandes chances que ça ne dépasse pas le TTS.

----------


## Redlight

Ouais enfin c'est pas rassurant sur les cerveaux qui sont derrière tout ça. Et en attendant on ne parle pas de Lion qui est pété aussi. C'est gérable mais c'est chaud et chiant. Genre c'est une Dokka mais en beaucoup beaucoup mieux.

Et je suis de ton avis.

----------


## Shep1

> Ouais enfin c'est pas rassurant sur les cerveaux qui sont derrière tout ça. Et en attendant on ne parle pas de Lion qui est pété aussi. C'est gérable mais c'est chaud et chiant. Genre c'est une Dokka mais en beaucoup beaucoup mieux.


Je pense qu'il devrait être modifié aussi. Lui laisser deux charges et raccourcir le temps de WH à 3 secondes et tu as un mec moins pété mais avec un gadget utile et qui change la méta. Je pense aussi que Vigil devrait être LE hardcounter du truc. Dans les fait c'est un mute ambulant donc, il devrait avoir le même contre que blitz sur Lion. De plus, ça rendrais Vigil un peu plus fort, ce qui ne serait pas de trop, je le trouve bon mais pas au top niveau non plus.

----------


## Redlight

Sauf que Vigil ça contre pas Lion sur le TTS. Pour le moment c'est Mute le meilleur contre. Mais ça rend les retakes impossible avec Lion vivant.

----------


## Shep1

> Sauf que Vigil ça contre pas Lion sur le TTS. Pour le moment c'est Mute le meilleur contre. Mais ça rend les retakes impossible avec Lion vivant.


Oui, c'était une suggestion, désolé si mon message laissait penser que c'était comme ça sur le TTS.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Oui, Lion a absolument aucun contre actuellement.
Le mute c'est débile : t'es pas repéré si t'es dans le champ d'action d'un mute... Merci quoi. Vu le rayon d'un mute ça revient à la même chose que de ne pas bouger pendant le scan du drone.
Il faut inventer autre chose. 
Déjà immuniser Vigil quand il active son pouvoir. Je comprends même pas pourquoi ça ne l'est pas de base. Le mec est insensible aux drones à roulettes et au caméra. Pour quelle raison il ne le serait pas avec le drone de Lion ?

----------


## Shep1

Ou pourrait même ajouter Caveira lorsqu'elle est fufu. Elle est indétectable par Jackal (ne produit pas de bruit de pas) donc ça pourrait justifier que ses mouvement en mode fufu soit indétectable par Lion. Ca ferait pas mal de contre, mais là, comme vous dites, retake un site est juste impossible.

----------


## Kaelis

Entre ça et le Blitz, ils veulent quand même pas forcer les défenseurs à tous rester sur l'objectif avec le plus de pièges possibles autour et agglutinés autour d'un brouilleur de Mute ?

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Tous en groupe, entourés de boucliers, avec les mute aux pieds !  ::w00t:: 
Belle idée Kaelis. À essayer ce soir sur le TTS

----------


## AgentDerf

> Caveira  ... Elle est indétectable par Jackal (ne produit pas de bruit de pas) ...


What?! C'est le cas? J'avais zappé ça. Quand Caveira utilise son pouvoir il y a pas de trace de pas? Vrai de vrai?

----------


## Kaelis

Ça les efface il me semble et si elle est scannée ça annule l'effet (ou ça l'empêche de fonctionner tant que sa capacité reste activée).

Je connais pas les détails, à confirmer par un sachant.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Ce qu'il veut dire c'est surtout que s'il y a des pas de Caveira et que Jackal la scan, Il suffit à Caveira d'activer son pouvoir pour que le tracking ne fonctionne pas

----------


## Frypolar

> Genre c'est une Dokka mais en beaucoup beaucoup mieux.


Oui Dokka sert plus à grand chose là  ::unsure::

----------


## Kaelis

Oh si quand même, on peut utiliser des caméras très sympas et la détection diffère de celle Lion quand même (un ennemi qui ne bouge pas qui vibre je trouve ça plutôt utile pour repérer un farceur qui atteint derrière un meuble). Et l'animation du téléphone est très balourde, ça permet de cueillir Gaston et son téléfon qui son.

----------


## Frypolar

> Oh si quand même, on peut utiliser des caméras très sympas et la détection diffère de celle Lion quand même (un ennemi qui ne bouge pas qui vibre je trouve ça plutôt utile pour repérer un farceur qui atteint derrière un meuble). Et l'animation du téléphone est très balourde, ça permet de cueillir Gaston et son téléfon qui son.


Les caméras normalement elles sont vite mortes. Ça peut être utile pour les nouveaux qui n’ont pas encore le réflexe mais comme c’est un opérateur de DLC je ne pense pas que ça arrive souvent avec une Dokka dans la partie. Et pour les farceurs, normalement tu drones. Le problème quand tu drones c’est quand le défenseur détruit ton drone et se barre. C’est là que Lion est bien plus efficace.

Edit : et Lion est aussi super utile quand tu poses la bombe ou défend l’objectif.

----------


## Wedgge

C'est surtout sur ce dernier point qui m'inquiète, comme le dit Red ça va être une galère sans nom pour reprendre un objectif si Lion est toujours en vie.

----------


## Redlight

Donc j'ai testé rapidement le TTS quelques casu et une ranked :

Donc Blitz c'est systématiquement 2 ou 3 kills par round et je suis mort seulement deux fois (sur mon premier rush en mode gogole et sur un TK après avoir tué ma 3ième victime). Et je suis mauvais au bouclier. Je suis passé plusieurs fois à côté de roamers sans les voir, j'ai reçu des balles sur mon bouclier je les aient pourchassé et tué. Même des 1 de vitesses comme Ela ou Vigil. La différence n'est pas assez grande pour qu'ils puissent me semer et en 3 balles ils sont morts.

Ca me fait furieusement penser à BB en pire, c'est à dire qu'il faut prendre tout les risques pour le flanker mais il a un avantage encore plus important en face à face.

Et d'une manière générale si Blitz est à moins de 10m tu es mort. J'en ai fait l'expérience sur avion, un blitz dans le couloir échangeant des coup de feu avec un mec site, un autre ennemi sur une trappe au dessus. Je blesse le mec à la trappe, je peek couloir trop tard le Blitz avait déjà rusher et était au contact. Un coup de mêlée et au revoir.

Mute est rigolo pour contrer Lion ça marche super bien. Je fous un mute sur une porte ouverte et pendant un scan de Lion je peek dehors pépouze.
Lesion est un must pick. Hyper important contre les rush sous Finka et pour contrer Blitz.

----------


## Frypolar

Tiens d’ailleurs, ils disent vouloir continuer à ajouter des opérateurs qui ont un effet général, comme les trois derniers attaquants. Vous pensez qu’on pourrait avoir quoi en défense ?

----------


## Barbe Rousse

J'aimerai bien un Thatcher défensif. Qui désactive les pouvoirs style lion, finka, dokkaebi et les viseurs des attaquants

----------


## Redlight

> Tiens d’ailleurs, ils disent vouloir continuer à ajouter des opérateurs qui ont un effet général, comme les trois derniers attaquants. Vous pensez qu’on pourrait avoir quoi en défense ?


Un opérateur qui permet de prendre possession d'un drone.
Un opérateur qui déploie des tourelles automatiques.

----------


## Kaelis

> Les caméras normalement elles sont vite mortes.


Si ça pète les caméras de Valkyrie par-dessus le marché, je prends  ::): 

Mais je vais clarifier ce que je pense quand même : je trouve malgré tout que la capacité de Dokka diffère de celle de Lion et garde son utilité (je vois ça plutôt comme une situation Mute vs Bandit pour le moment). 

Par contre, la capacité de Lion est peut-être plus "puissante" (j'attends de voir, perso je pensais que Jackal ruinerait le jeu) mais surtout je trouve le timing d'Ubisoft malheureux : ils sortent un opérateur qui dit aux défenseurs d'arrêter de bouger et en même temps ils vont peut-être leur envoyer un Blitz dopé en pleine tronche. Et c'est encore plus grave à mes yeux vu que je leur reproche leur manque de réactivité (mon couplet habituel, équilibrage au bulldozer et des semaines pour faire dans le détail).

Je ne trouve pas celui de Dokka obsolète en tout cas, il peut-être puissant sans être exagéré en plus ce qui est une bonne chose je trouve.

----------


## Frypolar

> Un opérateur qui déploient des tourelles automatiques.


 ::cry::

----------


## Redlight

Après on peut imaginer le pire comme un opérateur qui déploie un écran balistique à sens unique un peu comme sur OW. Ou un opérateur avec une jauge de super vitesse. Enfin plein de trucs farfelus.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> 


Oups pas vu la faute.

----------


## Wedgge

Si on arrive vraiment à de telles proportions où le grand n'importe quoi règne en maître, dans un jeu qui se voulait au début tacticool et compétitif, je vois même pas pourquoi on s'emmerderait à continuer à jouer à R6 dans la mesure où il existe à côté un jeu qui fait tout beaucoup mieux que ce vers quoi Ubi semble vouloir nous emmener  ::rolleyes:: . 

Vu le rythme la prochaine étape c'est un jetpack-lance flamme avec un skateboard en attaque et en défense ils recrutent un X-men qui passe à travers les murs.

----------


## Frypolar

> Oups pas vu la faute.


C’est plus l’idée de la tourelle qui me plaisait pas  ::P:  Mais je pensais à des opérateurs qui ont des effets sur toute une équipe comme Finka, Lion ou Dokka.

----------


## Redlight

> C’est plus l’idée de la tourelle qui me plaisait pas  Mais je pensais à des opérateurs qui ont des effets sur toute une équipe comme Finka, Lion ou Dokka.


Bah c'est compliqué pour les défenseurs, on peut imaginer un défenseur qui peut rendre les zones extérieures hostiles de ce fait les attaquants seraient détectés s'ils sont à l'extérieur.

----------


## AgentDerf

> Les caméras normalement elles sont vite mortes.


Ca reste très utile avec les cams de Valkyrie, car soit les défenseurs voient le piratage et pète leur propre cam, soit tu t'en sers pour les voir.

Mais oui si il y a pas de Valkyrie c'est assez inutile.

----------


## Redlight

> C’est plus l’idée de la tourelle qui me plaisait pas  Mais je pensais à des opérateurs qui ont des effets sur toute une équipe comme Finka, Lion ou Dokka.


Ou un opérateur qui rend les caméras pare-balles

----------


## Wedgge

:tired:

----------


## MrBishop

:Facepalm:  . . .

----------


## Kaelis

Un opérateur qui injecte le virus Chimera dans les dépouilles des alliés morts au combat pour les transformer en infectés contrôlés par les propriétaires des cadavres

----------


## Wedgge

J'espère que Yves fait pas remonter toutes les merveilleuses idées de cette page sinon on est bien dans la merde.

----------


## Frypolar

Je regrette d’avoir demandé  :tired:

----------


## Shep1

> Ce qu'il veut dire c'est surtout que s'il y a des pas de Caveira et que Jackal la scan, Il suffit à Caveira d'activer son pouvoir pour que le tracking ne fonctionne pas


Non, ce que je disais (et je viens de voir que j'ai mal écrit ma phrase en fait), c'est que Caveira ne produit pas de traces de pas lorsque son gadget est actif. Lorsqu'il n'est pas actif, elle en fait. Lorsqu'elle est scannée, il suffit qu'elle active son gadget et les spot de Jackal ne marchent plus tant qu'elle est sous son gadget. Si le cloaking du gadget est annulé les pings de Jackal fonctionnent de nouveau.

----------


## Redlight

Un opérateur qui permet de rendre visible les bruit à travers les murs. Genre bruit de pas au plafond ou lancement d'un drone à travers un mur. Une sorte de Pulse sonore qui s'activerait comme un Lion.

Après c'est des idées de merdes, j'essaye juste de me projeter dans l'esprit tordu des dev : ou comment sortir des opérateur pétés dont la courbe d'apprentissage de résume à cliquer sur un bouton pour déclencher une capacité OP.

----------


## Kaelis

> J'espère que Yves fais pas remonter toutes les merveilleuses idées de cette page sinon on est bien dans la merde.


D'ailleurs Yves si tu nous lis : mon opérateur est sino-croate, est l'ancien collègue de Finka (maintenant il é son énemi leaul), a fait les gorges de l'Ardèche avec Rook et il a le vrai visage de Tachanka tatoué sur son dos (mais on le voit pas, ça fera jaser sur Reddit en attendant la skin kivabi1).

Je veux 15% des revenus sur les Alphas Pack édition limitée Année 4 Saison 1. 30% si vous faites une nana en collant. Fais pas le con Yves j'ai ton ID MSN Messenger.

----------


## Wedgge

> Un opérateur qui permet de rendre visible les bruit à travers les murs. Genre bruit de pas au plafond ou lancement d'un drone à travers un mur. Une sorte de Pulse sonore qui s'activerait comme un Lion.
> 
> Après c'est des idées de merdes, j'essaye juste de me projeter dans l'esprit tordu des dev : ou comment sortir des opérateur pétés dont la courbe d'apprentissage de résume à cliquer sur un bouton pour déclencher une capacité OP.


La première partie de ton message est déjà présente dans EFT, pas besoin de gadget pour ça, mais si je suis le fil de ta tortueuse pensée tu souhaite ceci : 



 ::trollface::

----------


## Shep1

> Je regrette d’avoir demandé


J'aime quand même bien l'idée d'une sorte de Tatcher en défense.

----------


## Frypolar

Tiens sur reddit quelqu’un fait remarquer que Blitz n’a plus la pénalité de mouvement due au bouclier : https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6TTS...ed_comparison/

Il devrait se déplacer moins vite qu’un opérateur 2/2.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Non, ce que je disais (et je viens de voir que j'ai mal écrit ma phrase en fait), c'est que Caveira ne produit pas de traces de pas lorsque son gadget est actif. Lorsqu'il n'est pas actif, elle en fait. Lorsqu'elle est scannée, il suffit qu'elle active son gadget et les spot de Jackal ne marchent plus tant qu'elle est sous son gadget. Si le cloaking du gadget est annulé les pings de Jackal fonctionnent de nouveau.


En fait l'autre coup en ranked tu me faisais remarquer que j'avais jackal, juste parce-que tu le voulais je suis sur. T'as l'air de bien connaitre les mécaniques de ce BG.


les superbes charms de fin de saison :

----------


## Frypolar

Et il y a du retard pour Outbreak, ce sera à 19h.

----------


## Shep1

> En fait l'autre coup en ranked tu me faisais remarquer que j'avais jackal, juste parce-que tu le voulais je suis sur. T'as l'air de bien connaitre les mécaniques de ce BG.


Moi jaloux de toi ?







De
La
Merde

----------


## Wedgge

On n'est pas pressé.

----------


## Shep1

> On n'est pas pressé.


 ::XD::

----------


## MrBishop

Eye fait péter tes charms Six Invitational là, fait pas le crevard

le mec il en a 15, j'ai compter

et je veux le charm Invitational Diamant, parce que voilà quoi  :Indeed: 

Et à Shep, tu lui donnes le charm Invitational Copper stp  :tired:

----------


## Shep1

C'est sti qui dit qui y est.  :tired:

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Eye fait péter tes charms Six Invitational là, fait pas le crevard
> 
> le mec il en a 15, j'ai compter
> 
> et je veux le charm Invitational Diamant, parce que voilà quoi 
> 
> Et à Shep, tu lui donnes le charm Invitational Copper stp


Ouais si je pouvais faire tourner, t'inquiète que je ferai croquer les ptits frères.

----------


## Thom Reznor

Un opérateur défensif qui place des hologrammes. 

Jean-Luc de son prénom

 ::siffle::

----------


## n0ra

En ce qui concerne Blitz + esport = les joueurs pros s'en battent les couilles, ils auront droit au pick & ban  ::trollface:: .

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

C'est cool de pouvoir tirer en sprintant, pratique :

----------


## n0ra

Vous aussi vous le sentez le retard du patch ou l'annulation temporaire du trolololbuff de Blitz ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Leybi

A propos des charms Six Invitational moi je n'ai eu que le gold... Même pas ceux en dessous, malgré avoir maté une bonne partie des matchs. Super bien foutu leur système.

----------


## MrBishop

> C'est sti qui dit qui y est.


 :tired:

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> A propos des charms Six Invitational moi je n'ai eu que le gold... Même pas ceux en dessous, malgré avoir maté une bonne partie des matchs. Super bien foutu leur système.


Oui normal, t'as regardé plus de 4h, les 3 premiers étaient obtenable en regarde la 45e minute du stream de chaque jour, en partant de copper pour le premier jusqu'à silver pour le dernier.

Cf le site officiel :

https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/e...onal-on-twitch




> Copper [watch the 45th minute of the stream on February 16]
> Bronze [watch the 45th minute of the stream on February 17]
> Silver [watch the 45th minute of the stream on February 18]
> Gold [watch a total of 4 hours between February 16th at 10AM EST to February 18th at 8PM EST]
> Platinum [watch a total of 8 hours between February 16th at 10AM EST to February 18th at 8PM EST]
> Diamond [watch a total of 12 hours between February 16th at 10AM EST to February 18th at 8PM EST]


Sinon j'ai testé Outbreak :



Et apparemment Red et frypo aussi.
Les ennemis sont plutôt faibles en normal sauf les tank et le machin qui vole, eux c'est déjà plus compliqué, surtout le tank en fait.
J'ai joué au p90 Doc, c'était pas mal du tout, je pense qu'avoir de gros chargeurs c'est assez important.
Au final c'est assez fun, ça garde les mécanismes de r6, mais ça n'est pas du tout du r6, rien à voir. T'as juste thermite au mic qui te parle de jager et j'en passe.
Point intéressant, les recrues ont des armes personnalisables.


Et sinon concernant Blitz :

https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6TTS..._speed_change/


Décidément c'est la mode les full disclosure du visage :

----------


## Leybi

> Cf le site officiel


Ah ok, j'avais pas compris ça comme ça !

Sinon je tiens à dire: ça fait 1 mois que j'ai commencé le jeu et j'adore. C'est vraiment très très bon, le gunplay, les strats, les maps à plusieurs étages, la customisation des persos. C'est clairement pas un jeu facile mais quand on arrive à passer outre la complexité du début, difficile de s'arrêter de jouer.

----------


## Redlight

Ouais on a testé avec Frypolar, les 3 différents sénarios terminés en pandemic (le normal est assez ennuyant en faite), puis avec Shep. C'était sympa, surtout pendant la découverte, après je ne lancerai pas R6 juste pour y jouer. C'est bien réalisé et les spéciaux sont pas mal même si leur arrivées ne fait guère flipper. Les rooters qui sont bien relous et le charger marrant à faire à plusieurs. Les maps sont vraiment bien et ça prend une grosse demi heure à faire. Par contre on se demande ce que viennent faire les gadgets la dedans. Sur le tas tu dois en avoir 2 ou 3 de viables (Smoke, Doc), Lion est passable et Finka n'a qu'une seule charge par segment.

Passé la découverte ça casse pas trois patte à un canard. Je le torcherai une fois quand ça sera live car quand les mécaniques sont assimilés (on a finit par rusher les Apex au pompes) il n'y a pas énormément d'intérêt, mais ça ne remplacera pas mes sessions de chasse au terro malheureusement. La hype passe très vite.

Bilan c'est cool, mais on est forcément déçu que le temps de dev n'ait pas profité vraiment au jeu : un shooting range ou un système de replay aurait été mieux.

C'est comme la cerise sur le gâteau sans chantilly.

----------


## Frypolar

> Et apparemment Red et frypo aussi.


Oui ! On a fait 6 parties je crois. Comme souvent dans les jeux de zombies/infectés le pompe c’est la vie par contre on sent que les serveurs ou le moteur galèrent. Bien souvent ça ne touche pas quand l’ennemi est en mouvement.

Il manque clairement des opérateurs plus pertinents que certains pourtant présents (Capitao putain  :Emo: ). Il faut vraiment viser la tête, les tirs dans le corps ne font pas beaucoup de dégâts. Le mode difficile n’est pas vraiment difficile. On n’est pas du tout au niveau d’un Killing Floor qui va essayer de t’en mettre plein la tronche.

Sinon ben c’est comme le mode histoire de KF en moins bien. C’est plutôt bien fait mais ça a juste ~10 ans de retard... On fait chaque map une ou deux fois et puis c’est marre. En plus c’est assez long donc ça ne remplace pas une chasse aux terros rapide et les ennemis se déplacent différemment donc tu peux pas vraiment t’échauffer non plus.

Et si quelqu’un a des aimants et du câble électrique en rhab', il y a de la thune à se faire avec le corps de Tom Clancy. Il doit faire la toupie, quelque chose de bien.

----------


## MrBishop

Lion est carrément équilibré en vrai, sur le papier il a l'air hyper péter mais c'est comme Vigil et Dokkaebi, on peut facilement le contrer : suffit juste de pas bouger. En plus y a un décompte de 3 secondes juste avant le déclenchement en mode "Préparez-vous, ça va bientôt péter".
Il y aurait pas eu le timer, ouais il aurait carrément été un peu OP. Mais là pour continuer à bouger après le décompte de 3 secondes, il faut vraiment être c*n. Puis en plus la durée du gadget est assez faible je trouve, ça passe vite.

J'ai regarder quelques vidéos de TTS et tu vois les gars jouaient Lion. Au moment de déclencher le truc, les défenseurs ont déjà piger le truc et personne bouge : du coup aucun ennemi quasiment est affiché et j'ai vu ça sur plusieurs games.

----------


## Paradox

J'imagine qu'il est trop pour avoir une invit pour tester la beta de l'Operation Chimera ?  ::|:

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Tout le monde y a accès (tous les possesseurs du jeu de base).
Faut que tu télécharges la version TTS du jeu sur uplay. Attention, il y a 60go à télécharger

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Ah ok, j'avais pas compris ça comme ça !
> Sinon je tiens à dire: ça fait 1 mois que j'ai commencé le jeu et j'adore. C'est vraiment très très bon, le gunplay, les strats, les maps à plusieurs étages, la customisation des persos. C'est clairement pas un jeu facile mais quand on arrive à passer outre la complexité du début, difficile de s'arrêter de jouer.


'Faut vraiment que ma connexion revienne ! Quand j'avais un peu joué j'étais nul mais j'avais trouvé le jeu fun, même quand je perdais (souvent  ::P: ). Ce que tu écris me donne vraiment envie de rejouer !… mais de manière plus assidue !  ::o:

----------


## Metalink

Pareil ici, je viens de commencer avec 2 potes et c'est assez fun !
D'ailleurs vous auriez des conseils/guides pour débuter un peu ?  ::):

----------


## Frypolar

> Pareil ici, je viens de commencer avec 2 potes et c'est assez fun !
> D'ailleurs vous auriez des conseils/guides pour débuter un peu ?


Comme d’habitude, apprendre les maps et pour ça, faire de la chasse au terro en normal, sauvetage d’otage en attendant les potes c’est très bien. Tu butes tout le monde et après tu te ballades tranquillement.

Et il y a ce site pour les plans : http://www.r6maps.com/

----------


## Redlight

J'ai matté Mr.grimmmz débuter sur R6, c'est un très très bon joueur de FPS en général, mais mon dieu que le jeu n'est pas intuitif pour les débutants. Heureusement il était accompagné d'un autre streamer connaissant le jeu et qui lui expliquait. Mais il s'est fait Ela, Echo ou appeler par Dokka sans savoir ce qui lui arrivait. Même Lion si tu ne connais pas tu sais pas à quoi correspond le décompte. Et c'est un peu le soucis, Ubi ajoute des opérateurs au feedback très pauvre et il n'y a ni terrain d'entraînement ni vidéo expliquant les capacité comme on peut le voir souvent dans les MOBA. Je pense que c'est un point sur lequel ils devraient vraiment bosser.

----------


## Voodoonice

Dites, les alphas packs spéciaux du TTS reste toujours sur le TTS ?

----------


## delbosque

> En ce qui concerne Blitz + esport = les joueurs pros s'en battent les couilles, ils auront droit au pick & ban .


C'est pas valable pour nous aussi en mode ranked ??? Ou j'ai mal compris  ::P:

----------


## Shep1

> Comme d’habitude, apprendre les maps et pour ça, faire de la chasse au terro en normal, sauvetage d’otage en attendant les potes c’est très bien. Tu butes tout le monde et après tu te ballades tranquillement.
> 
> Et il y a ce site pour les plans : http://www.r6maps.com/


Et NOTRE PROJET, tu en fait quoi hein ?  :tired: 


https://web.archive.org/web/20170611...bow-six-siege/

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Dites, les alphas packs spéciaux du TTS reste toujours sur le TTS ?


T'as cru au père Noël toi ^^

----------


## Frypolar

> Et NOTRE PROJET, tu en fait quoi hein ? 
> 
> 
> https://web.archive.org/web/20170611...bow-six-siege/


J’y ai pas participé donc c’est automatiquement pourri  :Cigare:

----------


## Voodoonice

> T'as cru au père Noël toi ^^

----------


## Redlight

Leak des skin Elite d'IQ et Valkyrie  ::XD::

----------


## Kaelis

C'est un canular ?

----------


## Wedgge

Mais ? Pourquoi ?  ::cry::

----------


## Frypolar

> Leak des skin Elite d'IQ et Valkyrie 
> 
> https://i.redd.it/bxjnmwrydjh01.jpg


Je venais le mettre. C'est tellement moche et inapproprié  ::mellow::

----------


## Shep1

C'est de pire en pire...  :Facepalm: 

Les mecs n'ont aucune limite.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> 


https://kaamelott-soundboard.2ec0b4....tit_ton_decale

----------


## MrBishop

Go se mettre en deuil les gars  :Emo: 

en vrai elles sont zoulies, c'est juste que c'est pas adapté à R6

----------


## Wedgge

> C'est de pire en pire... 
> 
> Les mecs n'ont aucune limite.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> https://kaamelott-soundboard.2ec0b4....tit_ton_decale


Mais c'est tellement ça  ::XD::

----------


## Flipmode

C'est peut-être un leak de ce que devait être le premier avril ?

----------


## AgentDerf

Un peu pété quand même :




Le rush bank avec Blitz vers 8mins... cette vitesse...

----------


## ElviejoDragon

L'arme de Lion a l'air d'avoir pas mal de patate en plus

----------


## Wedgge

Un combo Fuze/Lion en vertical sa peut être vraiment sympa par contre, et par là je veux dire que c'est complètement fumé.

----------


## Redlight

Jackal + Lion ou juste un ping de drone + Lion.

Et d'une manière plus générale, si tu déclenche ton Lion au bon moment, genre pendant un push c'est pété.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Go se mettre en deuil les gars 
> en vrai elles sont zoulies, c'est juste que c'est pas adapté à R6


Ma fille a un pyjama plus classe que ça !  ::o:

----------


## Kaelis

Je demande quand même à voir. Après ils auraient peut-être pu faire un truc moins "global", comme une grenade qui a un rayon d'action pour le même effet.

----------


## Redlight

> Go se mettre en deuil les gars 
> 
> en vrai elles sont zoulies, c'est juste que c'est pas adapté à R6


J'en parlais hier avec Frypo et je lui disait qu'à la base j'avais prévu de me prendre le season pass 3, ne sachant pas si j'allais toujours jouer autant ça me ferait chier de ne pas avoir assez de renommé pour débloquer les nouveaux opérateurs. Mais quand on voit la direction que prend le jeu entre Blitz, l'event et les opérateur de Chimera. Je suis plus sûr de me l'acheter voir de continuer à jouer du tout.

Bon la meta sur les TSS est très YOLO mais quand même tu vois un peu partout des meta d'énorme push et la stratégie/préparation/tactique passe largement au second plan.

----------


## Wedgge

> Jackal + Lion ou juste un ping de drone + Lion.
> 
> Et d'une manière plus générale, si tu déclenche ton Lion au bon moment, genre pendant un push c'est pété.


Lion c'est juste un clone de Caveira sans le côté récompense du kill, là il a la possibilité de savoir instantanément où se trouve l'ensemble de la team adverse et ce gratuitement, j'avais déjà fais se reproche à Jackal sauf que dans le cas de ce dernier c'était plutôt équilibré et ça ne concernait qu'un seul défenseur. L'idée d'une grenade à écholocation aurait pu être cool, j'attends de pouvoir tester mais pour l'instant je le trouve assez broken.

Même dilemme de mon côté Red.

----------


## ElviejoDragon

> Je demande quand même à voir. Après ils auraient peut-être pu faire un truc moins "global", comme une grenade qui a un rayon d'action pour le même effet.


La pokéball !  ::): 

bibibiiip
...
bibibiiip
...

----------


## Kaelis

> La pokéball ! 
> 
> bibibiiip
> ...
> bibibiiip
> ...


 :B): 

Ça paraîtrait plus raisonnable comme gadget, rayon d'action limité, peut se faire manger par un bidule de Jaeger et nécessite de viser voire de pouvoir être lancé au bon endroit.

----------


## Shep1

> Ça paraîtrait plus raisonnable comme gadget, rayon d'action limité, peut se faire manger par un bidule de Jaeger et nécessite de viser voire de pouvoir être lancé au bon endroit.


Et le rayon d'action est limité !

----------


## Kaelis

Ah ben j'ignorais, avec cette histoire de drone qui vole au-dessus de la carte j'avais compris l'inverse. Du coup je m'inquiète pas trop, je demande à voir et c'est pas ce qui me gêne parmi tout ce qui est annoncé.

----------


## AgentDerf

C'est vrai que Lion il a un flingue puissance et avec 50 balles par chargeur. D'ailleurs je comprends pas ce délire de mettre 50 ou 40 balles par chargeur aux nouveaux opérateurs. 
Du coup les opérateurs classique avec leur 30 balles et moins font un peu parent pauvre...

Après il y avait un lien sur la page précédent qui disait que le rendu ingame de la vitesse de Blitz c'était une erreur de paramétrage, franchement je veux bien le croire.
Pour un vitesse 2 on dirait qu'il court aussi vite qu'un vitesse 3.
Ils ont dit qu'il aller le patcher demain sur le TTS non?

Edit : C'était le message de Eyes : https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6TTS..._speed_change/




> We have been investigating the reports about Blitz’s speed change, and we have found a data error that made him faster than initially intended. There is a mobility modifier for all shields that reduces the operator speed, and this was not active for Blitz at the launch of the Test Server. This will be fixed. His base speed will still be from a 2-speed operator, but his shield will bring a reduction to that speed. This reduction in speed will be live on the Test Servers as soon as we can confirm the fix; target is tomorrow.

----------


## Frypolar

> C'est vrai que Lion il a un flingue puissance et avec 50 balles par chargeur. D'ailleurs je comprends pas ce délire de mettre 50 ou 40 balles par chargeur aux nouveaux opérateurs. 
> Du coup les opérateurs classique avec leur 30 balles et moins font un peu parent pauvre...
> 
> Après il y avait un lien sur la page précédent qui disait que le rendu ingame de la vitesse de Blitz c'était une erreur de paramétrage, franchement je veux bien le croire.
> Pour un vitesse 2 on dirait qu'il court aussi vite qu'un vitesse 3.
> Ils ont dit qu'il aller le patcher demain sur le TTS non?
> 
> Edit : C'était le message de Eyes : https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6TTS..._speed_change/


En fait pour l’explication c’est mon message encore avant  :;): 



> Tiens sur reddit quelqu’un fait remarquer que Blitz n’a plus la pénalité de mouvement due au bouclier : https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6TTS...ed_comparison/
> 
> Il devrait se déplacer moins vite qu’un opérateur 2/2.


Blitz ne se déplace pas plus vite qu’un 2 de vitesse, il va aussi vite. Normalement il devrait aller moins vite à cause du malus du bouclier, comme tous les opérateurs portants un bouclier depuis leur nerf. Sauf que ça doit être codé au cas par cas donc le malus ne s’est pas appliqué automatiquement.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> C'est vrai que Lion il a un flingue puissance et avec 50 balles par chargeur. D'ailleurs je comprends pas ce délire de mettre 50 ou 40 balles par chargeur aux nouveaux opérateurs. 
> Du coup les opérateurs classique avec leur 30 balles et moins font un peu parent pauvre...


Bah non puisque en 1 balle dans la tête tu tues.
Donc un chargeur de 5 balles serait suffisant.
Les plus vieux opérateurs ne sont pas plus pénalisés que les nouveaux.

Sinon, je défends souvent le jeu, mais la face aux nouveaux skins je n'ai rien à dire. Lâchez vous

----------


## Krogort

Vu le skin de IQ je prédit un skin de Ela en bikini d'ici l'année prochaine, skin qui se vendra super bien évidement.

----------


## Wedgge

Sinon Bishop qui nous fait des calls sur Bartelett : " Vers la lueur du ponant ton chef tu tourneras, trois pas vers l'étoile de Ptolémée tu feras puis deux pas en avant, ni un, ni trois, non plus cinq, mais deux, puis quatre sur le côté et non trois, à la manière des cynocéphales passants, souviens-toi de la prédication de Joachim de Flore et la septième porte tu trouveras, cherche dans l'embrasure et BlackBeard bouc de Satan sera". 

Bon, avec Shep qui confirmera mes dires, on a réussi à clutch mais pas facile quoi. Je préfère Jazz finalement.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Vu le skin de IQ je prédit un skin de Ela en bikini d'ici l'année prochaine, skin qui se vendra super bien évidement.


Et je paierai pour la jouer en bikini tu peux être sur.

Sinon les uniformes elite, à part IQ qui est nimp, valk ça reste dans le thème, dommage pour sa coiffure.

Cependant, IQ, ça reste un "uniforme" de la police :



Et sinon, dans la famille des spéculations, on voit Tachanka matter un truc sur son smartphone, un possible buff ? :



Une LMG sans pied ?

----------


## Wedgge

An open letter to Ubisoft regarding the "leaked IQ elite




> I'm going to quickly start by saying I've been here since the closed beta on Xbox, and that I adore this game, I'm level 258, and I don't plan on quitting. But this might have been the breaking point for me in the realm of cosmetics.
> I'm not going to cry for realistic material, because for the most part they've balanced that out. There aren't as many realistic sets that have come out as I would have liked, but they are there now, and I appreciate it.
> This post is regarding the IQ "elite" that leaked on the TTS. If you haven't seen it, here it is. https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/comments/7ytcqv/anyone_else_seen_this_my_friend_played_iq_and/?st=JDVVD6FO&sh=53788477
> Let me start out real quick with the whole meme regarding IQ as being "thicc". Guys, it's really just a meme, people who asked for IQ bikini elites I'm sure we're joking. It's not a bikini, but it's pretty much just as bad. What happened to the vintage style we were going for? So far the only Elite sets I haven't liked were pulse, rook, and thermite's.
> But this, this is not okay. This is where I draw the line. A workout outfit from the 80's? Really?
> We couldn't get something closer to Jager's german officer look? Sure, it's not historically accurate, (not that it's meant to be) but what you've gone for instead, is just silly. I'm sure you put a lot of time into making it, and I know damn well it's not done yet. But what even is this?
> She's not wearing any sort of padding or ballistic protection. It's not even a uniform! What have you done to her? I'm genuinely displeased by this. Not because it's "sexist" but because it's genuinely too far out of the aesthetic this game tries to achieve.
> You don't take an operator who wears a vest and a mask, and then make them a uniform where they look like they're at the Gym. I thought you were finally getting your act together with the cosmetics, but I guess I was wrong. 
> Yeah her outfit was kinda silly to begin with, because of the shoes and the skinny jeans, but it was believable that she just threw on her gear overtop what she was wearing because she was in a hurry. I liked that about her.
> ...


Edit: Il y a également ceci "Please Ubisoft, there are better and more creative ways to create an IQ elite uniform. I have been waiting a very long time to get one for her but instead you disappoint the community with some green freaking pajamas. Please rethink her elite. Sincerely, your day one player." Reddit 
avec un score de plus de 8600 et des poussières  ::O: .

----------


## Shep1

> Sinon Bishop qui nous fait des calls sur Bartelett : " Vers la lueur du ponant ton chef tu tourneras, trois pas vers l'étoile de Ptolémée tu feras puis deux pas en avant, ni un, ni trois, non plus cinq, mais deux, puis quatre sur le côté et non trois, à la manière des cynocéphales passants, souviens-toi de la prédication de Joachim de Flore et la septième porte tu trouveras, cherche dans l'embrasure et BlackBeard bouc de Satan sera". 
> 
> Bon, avec Shep qui confirmera mes dires, on a réussi à clutch mais pas facile quoi. *Je préfère Jazz finalement.*


Mais tellement  :Emo: 

Bishop, sheitan, mange tes morts et va apprendre à jouer.

----------


## KaMy

> Leak des skin Elite d'IQ et Valkyrie 
> 
> https://i.redd.it/bxjnmwrydjh01.jpg


J'ai vu ça ya quelques jours mais j'imaginais une trollerie, la ça me donne juste envie qu'ils ajoutent une option pour désactiver les cosmetics. D'ici a 6 mois on aura autant de merde que dans CSGO ou Overwatch. Pis la pauvre Valkyrie va donc être condamnée a n'avoir que des ''casques'' et costumes de merde, c'est un des élites les plus a chier pis je vois pas trop le côté Vietnam  ::sad:: 

Et après une pause de 6 mois j'ai repris et pris le DLC pour pas me faire chier, j'avoue commencer à avoir quelques regrets, je suis content de filer quelques brousoufs et dire merci mais la direction ultimate / kikoo skin me décoit énormement.

Et le mec a leak un nouveau skin de BB aussi ? Ici et à chier. Putain qu'ils fassent du tacticool sans dec... The division et Wildland s'en sortaient pas trop mal pourtant  ::|:

----------


## Shep1

> J'ai vu ça ya quelques jours mais j'imaginais une trollerie, la ça me donne juste envie qu'ils ajoutent une option pour désactiver les cosmetics. D'ici a 6 mois on aura autant de merde que dans CSGO ou Overwatch. Pis la pauvre Valkyrie va donc être condamnée a n'avoir que des ''casques'' et costumes de merde, c'est un des élites les plus a chier pis je vois pas trop le côté Vietnam 
> 
> Et après une pause de 6 mois j'ai repris et pris le DLC pour pas me faire chier, j'avoue commencer à avoir quelques regrets, je suis content de filer quelques brousoufs et dire merci mais la direction ultimate / kikoo skin me décoit énormement.
> 
> Et le mec a leak un nouveau skin de BB aussi ? Ici et à chier. Putain qu'ils fassent du tacticool sans dec... The division et Wildland s'en sortaient pas trop mal pourtant


C'est un uniforme utilisé par les SFG/Delta, je crois. De mémoire (la flemme de chercher) c'était l'époque Iraq 1/Mogadiscio.

Edit : le gun pron lover, weirdo des armes et du sang que je suis n'a pas pu résister. C'est un Camo de 1983 qui se nomme Night Desert (pour la faire courte).

Source : http://camopedia.org/index.php?title...flage_Patterns

----------


## Wedgge

J'invite les canards à jeter un œil sur ceci, un trailer des plus intriguant et que certains ici connaissent : 




Comme de juste notre très cher et prévenant Jazz à prit la peine voila quelque temps déjà d'introduire ce possible héritier prometteur sur CPC.

----------


## Redlight

> J'invite les canards à jeter un œil sur ceci, un trailer des plus intriguant et que certains ici connaissent : 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comme de juste notre très cher et prévenant Jazz à prit la peine voila quelque temps déjà d'introduire ce possible héritier prometteur sur CPC.


Oué, DayZ ça avait l'air bien aussi à son annonce...

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Oué, DayZ ça avait l'air bien aussi à son annonce...


J'allais le dire.
Si c'est comme PUBG ou EFT qui "ont l'air bien" je suis pas prêt de changer de FPS

----------


## Redlight

Et puis c'est plus un successeur de SWAT 4 et des anciens R6. Mais le dev à démarrer en 2015 je crois, en 2 ans on a eut deux pauvres vidéo, le dernier devlog date de juillet 2017. Et ils ont ouvert un compte Instagram avec 5 pauvres photos dessus de gros plan d'opérateur. C'est un petit studio indépendant et j'ai peut que ça finisse comme de nombreux projets : avorté.

----------


## Kaelis

Je sais que Rainbow Six Siege est pas un modèle de finition, mais de là à déballer des Kickstarters et des alphas... pour ma part ça ira (et je me plains beaucoup c'est dire).

----------


## Krogort

> Et le mec a leak un nouveau skin de BB aussi ? Ici et à chier. Putain qu'ils fassent du tacticool sans dec... The division et Wildland s'en sortaient pas trop mal pourtant


Le casque est cool.
L'uniforme est degueu, soit c'est un modele super low res soit c'est encore un skin a la con style le skin animé de Valk.

----------


## n0ra

Le jeu est entré en beta il y a quelques jours et il est clairement orienté successeur de SWAT 3/4.

----------


## Redlight

Vous voulez connaître la meilleure ?

Ils virent Barlett pour remettre Yatch en casu et bien sachez que Yatch n'a pas bougé d'un pixel, c'est exactement la même carte.  ::XD::

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

L'uniforme de valk IG :  ::'(:

----------


## Flipmode

La fille de Nathan Drake et Lara Croft ?

----------


## Krogort

Par rapport a l'autre cruche en pyjama c'est pas si mal !

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Par rapport a l'autre cruche en pyjama c'est pas si mal !


Pyjama officiel de la police allemande

----------


## Flipmode

Dites pour acheter plusieurs op, faut juste passer pas le menu des op ou on peut acheter des pack sur la boutique (sauf si la boutique c'est que les skin) ?

----------


## Krogort

> Pyjama officiel de la police allemande


A part vaguement la couleur, ca n'a rien a voir avec le survet posté...

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> A part vaguement la couleur, ca n'a rien a voir avec le survet posté...


On retrouve quand même les bandes blanche. Alors ouais ce n'est pas la copie exacte, mais c'est fortement inspiré. Ou du moins il y a une sorte de justification. M'enfin, j’imagine que la police fournis aussi des sous-vêtements, alors à ce compte là ...

----------


## n0ra

Disrespect sur Siege https://www.twitch.tv/DrDisRespectLIVE

----------


## Wedgge



----------


## Styxounet

> On retrouve quand même les bandes blanche. Alors ouais ce n'est pas la copie exacte, mais c'est fortement inspiré. Ou du moins il y a une sorte de justification. M'enfin, j’imagine que la police fournis aussi des sous-vêtements, alors à ce compte là ...


Je me rappellerai toujours cet instructeur de l'armée avec son slip camouflage. Et ne me demandez pas comment je le sais  ::ninja::

----------


## delbosque

> J'invite les canards à jeter un œil sur ceci, un trailer des plus intriguant et que certains ici connaissent : 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comme de juste notre très cher et prévenant Jazz à prit la peine voila quelque temps déjà d'introduire ce possible héritier prometteur sur CPC.


En tout cas le trailer est plutôt stylé, à voir le gameplay et ce que ça donne par la suite car pour ma part j'ai PUBG & EFT (et je m'en suis lassé malgré que je jouais avec des potes je suis retourné sur R6S alone  ::rolleyes::  + MHW pour la full détente)

----------


## Redlight

> Le jeu est entré en beta il y a quelques jours et il est clairement orienté successeur de SWAT 3/4.


Même sur le reddit on ne trouve aucun info sur la beta. Vraiment étrange.

----------


## Kaelis

The anal staircase... c'est encore plus puéril qu'IQ en survêt'.

----------


## Redlight

> 


Ah bah des réaction twitter tu en as un paquet :

----------


## Fakir Bleu

> Dites pour acheter plusieurs op, faut juste passer pas le menu des op ou on peut acheter des pack sur la boutique (sauf si la boutique c'est que les skin) ?


C'est par le menu des opérateurs, la boutique c'est que du cosmétique.

----------


## Bloub et Riz

Dites je débarque un peu. Pourquoi leur mode outbreak/zombie/left4dead est seulement temporaire ? Je ne comprends pas bien.

----------


## Gtag

> Dites je débarque un peu. Pourquoi leur mode outbreak/zombie/left4dead est seulement temporaire ? Je ne comprends pas bien.


Problème de taille du client. L'espace se paie sur console et il n'est pas certain qu'Outbreak reste intéressant sur le long terme.

----------


## Redlight

> Problème de taille du client. L'espace se paie sur console et il n'est pas certain qu'Outbreak reste intéressant sur le long terme.


Vraiment ? Je veux les coût de productions de ce genre d'évènement doit être bien supérieur à la note de l'espace du client.

----------


## Shep1

> Dites je débarque un peu. Pourquoi leur mode outbreak/zombie/left4dead est seulement temporaire ? Je ne comprends pas bien.


Ah mais nous aussi on comprend pas bien.  ::unsure::

----------


## Wedgge

> Dites je débarque un peu. Pourquoi leur mode outbreak/zombie/left4dead est seulement temporaire ? Je ne comprends pas bien.


Non mais nous aussi on cherche toujours.

Edit : grillé  :ouaiouai: .

----------


## Kaelis

> Dites je débarque un peu. Pourquoi leur mode outbreak/zombie/left4dead est seulement temporaire ? Je ne comprends pas bien.


Pour vendre des alpha packs.

----------


## Flipmode

C'est gratuit c'est pas grave  ::o:

----------


## Redlight

Du coup avec les récents opérateurs j'ai eut une idée :

Un opérateur qui peut activer 2 fois par round une aide à la visée pendant 3 secondes pour tous les défenseurs vous en pensez quoi ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Frypolar

> C'est gratuit c'est pas grave


Je serai d’accord si :
- l’opération Health n’avait pas été là pour cacher le fait que les devs bossaient sur les alpha packs et Outbreak ;
- on n’avait pas perdu de contenu au passage, contenu pour lequel des joueurs ont payés via le season pass ;
- Ubi ne se foutait pas de la gueule des joueurs dans sa communicaiton ;
- les défauts relevés depuis plus de 2 ans avaient été corrigés.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Je serai d’accord si :
> - l’opération Health n’avait pas été là pour cacher le fait que les devs bossaient sur les alpha packs et Outbreak ;
> - on n’avait pas perdu de contenu au passage, contenu pour lequel des joueurs ont payés via le season pass ;
> - Ubi ne se foutait pas de la gueule des joueurs dans sa communicaiton ;
> - les défauts relevés depuis plus de 2 ans avaient été corrigés.


Est-ce que l'équipe qui s'occupe de Outbreak et l'équipe qui s'occupe de l'opération Health sont les mêmes ?

----------


## Redlight

Bah dans tout les cas Outbreak a requis des ressources qui n'ont pas été utilisé ailleurs.

Shooting range et un mode replay  :Emo:

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> C'est par le menu des opérateurs, la boutique c'est que du cosmétique.


Non, par exemple pour capitao et cav, mieux vaut acheter en bundle, car t'as deux headgear en plus, pour le même prix que les deux opérateurs.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Est-ce que l'équipe qui s'occupe de Outbreak et l'équipe qui s'occupe de l'opération Health sont les mêmes ?


On ne saura jamais. Mais vu les nouveautés, interactions and co de Outbreak, c'est possible que ce soit le même équipe.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bah dans tout les cas Outbreak a requis des ressources qui n'ont pas été utilisé ailleurs.
> 
> Shooting range et un mode replay


shooting range et custom match avec balles illimités, gadgets illimités, renforcements illimités and co, pour tester les gadgets. et pourquoi pas de pouvoir changer à la volée d'opérateurs et d'arme sans avoir a tout recharger. un genre de mode bac à sable pour tester les armes, les attachments sans avoir a passer 3 minutes juste pour tester vertical grip vs angle grip sur une arme

----------


## Wedgge

J'ai pas mal testé Vigil ces derniers temps, je trouve que son arme principale a un feeling étrange qui demande un temps d'adaptation, après j'ignore si ça provient de moi qui ai l'habitude de jouer Smoke, Mira et Rook. Il est pas trop naze en roaming mais je trouve que c'est une erreur de l'utiliser de cette façon, il est beaucoup plus efficace comme anchor sur site, sa capacité fait qu'il représente une menace omniprésente ou une complication bien relou pour les attaquants lors d'un push pour planter qui sont incapables de le localiser précisément. En roaming au contraire sa capacité peut paradoxalement le griller, sans pouvoir le localiser précisément on sait qu'il est présent. 

Là encore mon avis est sans doute orienté par le fait que j'ai un style de jeu très "Anchor" justement à l'inverse d'autres canards comme Bishop qui aime bien batifoler dans les couloirs étroits et mal éclairés pour bien souvent s'y voir asséner par la providence un destin funeste. Curieux d'avoir vos avis sur cet op avec le recul qu'on peut avoir dessus du coup.

----------


## Redlight

> J'ai pas mal testé Vigil ces derniers temps, je trouve que son arme principale a un feeling étrange qui demande un temps d'adaptation, après j'ignore si ça provient de moi qui ai l'habitude de jouer Smoke, Mira et Rook. Il est pas trop naze en roaming mais je trouve que c'est une erreur de l'utiliser de cette façon, il est beaucoup plus efficace comme anchor sur site, sa capacité fait qu'il représente une menace omniprésente ou une complication bien relou pour les attaquants lors d'un push pour planter qui sont incapables de le localiser précisément. En roaming au contraire sa capacité peut paradoxalement le griller, sans pouvoir le localiser précisément on sait qu'il est présent. 
> 
> Là encore mon avis est sans doute orienté par le fait que j'ai un style de jeu très "Anchor" justement à l'inverse d'autres canards comme Bishop qui aime bien batifoler dans les couloirs étroits et mal éclairés. Curieux d'avoir vos avis sur cet op du coup.


Bah tu te gourres complètement. En joueur site tu as tout un tas qui sont bien meilleur que lui pour tenir. Et les places pour empêcher de planter la bombe sont très très limitées et sont généralement réservé à un opérateur avec un C4 ou une smoke. Pour planter tu n'as pas besoin de savoir précisement où se trouve chaque défenseur seulement de nettoyer la proximité du lieu de plant et de tenir les angles par où un défenseur est susceptible de l'empêcher. Vigil ou pas il sera visible lorsqu'il prendra la décale.

Son rôle le plus efficace c'est en soutien d'un roamers ou roamer seul. Dans le premier cas il est l'élément de surprise qui est déterminant, quand tu vas chercher deux roamers tu dois savoir avec précisions où les deux sont car sinon tu vas y laisser des plumes. Vigil est très handicapant à ce niveau car tu sais à peu près sa position mais pas exactement quel ligne il a. En roamer seul il fait perdre un temps supplémentaire aux attaquants qui seront plus prudent.

Après Vigil en anchor c'est comme roamé avec Doc, c'est un délire et ça c'est déjà vu ici  ::XD:: 

Et puis sinon tu as juste à te tenir au dessus du bombe site en roamant ça aura le même effet.

----------


## Shep1

> Du coup avec les récents opérateurs j'ai eut une idée :
> 
> Un opérateur qui peut activer 2 fois par round une aide à la visée pendant 3 secondes pour tous les défenseurs vous en pensez quoi ?


De
La
Merde

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bah tu te gourres complètement. En joueur site tu as tout un tas qui sont bien meilleur que lui pour tenir. Et les places pour empêcher de planter la bombe sont très très limitées et sont généralement réservé à un opérateur avec un C4 ou une smoke. Pour planter tu n'as pas besoin de savoir précisement où se trouve chaque défenseur seulement de nettoyer la proximité du lieu de plant et de tenir les angles par où un défenseur est susceptible de l'empêcher. Vigil ou pas il sera visible lorsqu'il prendra la décale.
> 
> Son rôle le plus efficace c'est en soutien d'un roamers ou roamer seul. Dans le premier cas il est l'élément de surprise qui est déterminant, quand tu vas chercher deux roamers tu dois savoir avec précisions où les deux sont car sinon tu vas y laisser des plumes. Vigil est très handicapant à ce niveau car tu sais à peu près sa position mais pas exactement quel ligne il a. En roamer seul il fait perdre un temps supplémentaire aux attaquants qui seront plus prudent.
> 
> Après Vigil en anchor c'est comme roamé avec Doc, c'est un délire et ça c'est déjà vu ici 
> 
> Et puis sinon tu as juste à te tenir au dessus du bombe site en roamant ça aura le même effet.


Je pense que Wedgge parle du fait qu'il le joue en casual, avec son lot de nouveaux joueurs et de gogols qui rush avec Ash. Ton analyse est certes vraie, mais cela requière un certain niveau de jeu, pas forcément présent en casual. Je suis donc d'accord avec toi, mais Wedgge à raison aussi, jouer Anchor avec Vigil avec des joueurs peu organisé ça marche, mais en plus lors des retakes, il est assez fort.

----------


## Redlight

Mais pour retake il faut être en dehors du site  :tired:

----------


## Shep1

> Mais pour retake il faut être en dehors du site


Oui mon message est pas super clair...

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Mais pour retake il faut être en dehors du site


Bombe par exemple.

Et pour ceux que ça intéresse, les différences de rendu entre White Noise et le Chimera du TTS, c'est assez bluffant je trouve :

https://imgur.com/a/Unx5f

----------


## Wedgge

Pour Vigil, je tiens à préciser qu'il reste un excellent roamer, nos parties de ce soir prouve qu'il pète des culs en foutant bien la pétoche à l'attaquant  :Cigare: .

----------


## Flipmode

Salut les loulous, j'aurais besoin de fan du jeu ou au moins joueur réguliers (pas 50 personnes) pour un avis sur un visuel de t-shirt, en MP si possible, merci !

----------


## Voodoonice

Bonjour,

J'ai pas compris les conditions pour avoir le skin élite de Ash, faut jouer une partie multi avant le 6 mars ?

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Salut les loulous, j'aurais besoin de fan du jeu ou au moins joueur réguliers (pas 50 personnes) pour un avis sur un visuel de t-shirt, en MP si possible, merci !


Passe sur le mumble en soirée, tu trouveras des joueurs connectés pour t'aider je pense.

----------


## Flipmode

> Passe sur le mumble en soirée, tu trouveras des joueurs connectés pour t'aider je pense.


Oui je sais mais comme je suis aussi en contact avec le graphiste pour les modifs j'essaie d'avoir des avis le plus vite possible  ::P: 

Je suis sur mumble là.

----------


## MrBishop

Les gens veulent déjà nerf Lion..  ::zzz:: 

Cette commu de pleureuses quoi, c'est chaud. Le type a un wallhack de 3 secondes mais dès qu'il faut creuser son cerveau en pleine game pour le contrer, y a plus personne.

On dirait Blackbeard à l'époque qui va se prendre 3 nerfs  ::XD::

----------


## Frypolar

T'as joué sur le TTS ?

----------


## Kaelis

Blackbeard il est plutôt bien comme il est maintenant non ?

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Les gens veulent déjà nerf Lion.. 
> 
> Cette commu de pleureuses quoi, c'est chaud. Le type a un wallhack de 3 secondes mais dès qu'il faut creuser son cerveau en pleine game pour le contrer, y a plus personne.
> 
> On dirait Blackbeard à l'époque qui va se prendre 3 nerfs




Edit : Il semblerait que le gif ne marche pas mais l'intention est là

Edit2 :

----------


## KaMy

> Blackbeard il est plutôt bien comme il est maintenant non ?


Il a été nerfé encore et encore et encore aussi. Ses boucliers avaient plus de 800hp à la sortie de mémoire, maintenant 60.

----------


## Kaelis

> Il a été nerfé encore et encore et encore aussi. Ses boucliers avaient plus de 800hp à la sortie de mémoire, maintenant 60.


Je sais bien, je ne trouve pas ça injuste.

----------


## Frypolar

> Il a été nerfé encore et encore et encore aussi. Ses boucliers avaient plus de 800hp à la sortie de mémoire, maintenant 60.


Tout à fait. Et les remarques à l’époque étaient justifiées donc parler de lui comme argument contre la « commu de pleureuses » c’est pas vraiment pertinent pour rester poli  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Krogort

> Blackbeard il est plutôt bien comme il est maintenant non ?


Le Scar est tout pourri mais avec le DMR je le trouve bien équilibré. 

Et oui dernièrement on voit "la communauté" crier au perso OP pour tous les opérateurs annoncés. Et je parle pas de la shitstorm sur operation chimera. 

Bizarrement le seul perso vraiment OP qu'on a eu dernièrement c'est Ela et cest pour son flingue et pas pour son gadget.

----------


## Kaelis

Je vais pas insister là-dessus, mais brandir la "communauté" (qui serait composée à 100% de joueurs qui "pleurent" à propos de 100% de personnages du jeu) ça me paraît très caricatural et malvenu.

Il y a quand même des gens qui ont des avis partagés et nuancés sur des sujets différents.

Faut pas non plus faire se faire les victimes des victimes.

----------


## Flipmode

Je pense qu'un WH c'est un peu abusé mais j'avoue que ne pas l'avoir joué n'aide pas, ça se trouve il est contrable facilement, au pire il enlèveront un seconde de vision.

----------


## KaMy

J'ai pas encore mis la main sur le TTS alors pour ceux qui l'auraient fait, Finka cause vachement moins de pleurs que Lion, son système de heal et boost est vachement moins problématique / bien équilibré ou tout le monde focus sur le wallhack ?

----------


## Redlight

> Le Scar est tout pourri mais avec le DMR je le trouve bien équilibré. 
> 
> Et oui dernièrement on voit "la communauté" crier au perso OP pour tous les opérateurs annoncés. Et je parle pas de la shitstorm sur operation chimera. 
> 
> Bizarrement le seul perso vraiment OP qu'on a eu dernièrement c'est Ela et cest pour son flingue et pas pour son gadget.


Bah le soucis c'est que c'est très redondant les perso de DLC OP à leur sortie :

- frost et son super 90
- Valkyrie 4 cam et BB 800hp
- Capitao et son arme à 55 dommage + grenade frag
- Hibana anti bandit trick et qui reste l'un des meilleurs opérateur du jeu (le bearing va être nerfé seulement prochainement)
- Ela et son gun OP pendant 6 mois
- Et je rajouterai Zofia qui a 1 voir 2 grenade a concussion de trop (mais ça va)

Le problème de Lion c'est qu'il a une capacité qui permet soit de déclencher un wallhack de 4 secondes soit d'obliger tous les défenseurs à rester immobiles. On l'a joué avec Frypo, les roamers n'avait quasiment aucune chance et je ne compte plus le nombre de personne que j'ai spoté parce qu'elles se sont immobilisé un instant trop tard du coup wallbang gratuit voir même juste prise d'infos gratos (ok donc intel et intel sont sur site). Il n'y a dans sa compétence aucune contre partie. Il suffit d'un simple clic pour déclencher un scan complet de la carte. C'est débile. En situation de push, de plant, de chasse au roamers c'est juste trop puissant. Et le pire c'est qu'il peut indifféremment soit chasser le roamers soit pousser site et il sera efficace simultanément dans les deux situations sur une simple demande d'un coéquipier. Et même en solo c'est super simple. Tu vois un défenseur au drone, tu déclenches ton abilité et tu le rush. Un opérateur immobile est un opérateur mort. Alors sur le TTS il y en a plein qui le joue comme des mongolos à rusher comme si la zone était sûre donc c'est facile à contrer. Mais contre des joueurs expérimentés c'est pas du tout pareil. Et avec lui il faut oublier le clutch 1 vs X.

Et il a 3 charges. Et très honnêtement je ne vois pas comment un roamer peut survivre au combo Jackal + Lion.

Pour Finka on a fait le compte avec frypo du nombre de buff qu'elle donne :
- no recoil (litteralement sur certaine arme)
- buff de 20 hp (soit 1 armure généralement)
- buff contre flash
- buff contre stun Ela
- buff à travers les barbelés
- revive à distance

C'est instantané et ça fonctionne à travers toute la carte. Et elle à 3 charges soit 60s de buff (sur 3 minutes de round).


Très honnêtement on a fait des ranked sur le TTS avec Frypo ça ne ressemblait à rien. Alors je sais pas si c'est Blitz qui gêne mais j'avais l'impression de jouer à CoD. En gros c'est du mega rush vs mega roaming.

----------


## Flipmode

Si certains d'entre vous veulent faire une cup un streamer en fait une avec 2K€ : https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1gLE...requested=true

----------


## Frypolar

> Je vais pas insister là-dessus, mais brandir la "communauté" (qui serait composée à 100% de joueurs qui "pleurent" à propos de 100% de personnages du jeu) ça me paraît très caricatural et malvenu


Surtout que tout le monde ici fait partie de cette communauté...

----------


## Wedgge

Edit : Un kill a la smg11  :ouaiouai: .

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Bah le soucis c'est que c'est très redondant les perso de DLC OP à leur sortie[...].


Non mais là c'est pire que ça, le perso n'est pas sorti, uniquement en TTS.
Ça me rappelle la sortie de Jackal, il avait l'air beaucoup trop pété, et au final...


Ils ont enfin sortie le headgear "Emmanuelle Pichon", mais un peu modifié :

----------


## Redlight

> Non mais là c'est pire que ça, le perso n'est pas sorti, uniquement en TTS.
> Ça me rappelle la sortie de Jackal, il avait l'air beaucoup trop pété, et au final...
> 
> 
> Ils ont enfin sortie le headgear "Emmanuelle Pichon", mais un peu modifié :
> 
> http://tof.cx/images/2018/02/23/2f04...bbdc209655.png


Ca ne me choque pas, Ubi équilibre très peu les persos sur le TTS de toute manière. Et rappelez vous quand je vous avait dit qu'Ubi avait créé une Ash en défense avec Ela, un gadget bof mais un gun complètement OP. La avec Lion on va voir des combo péter et très très très difficile à contrer.

Surtout que ça compétence n'a pas de mauvais côté, il peut spotter n'importe qui, n'importe où tout en combattant. Jackal a toujours été équilibré grâce au système de ping, qu'Ubi a même buffer car vraiment naze au départ. Sauf quand ils l'ont sorti et qu'il avait la meilleur arme du jeu..

Et Jackal reste une plaie quand il est bien joué. Mais attend un peu tu verras bientôt les combo rigolo avec Lion  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Edit : Un kill a la smg11 .


Ah ah je l'ai vu hier j'ai halluciné, c'est du pur pré fire. On voit même pas un pixel bougé.

----------


## Wedgge

Non mais il met le même 10 sec plus tard, je veux bien qu'il y ait l'effet "amazing content" mais chez lui c'est une manie, jamais vu des décals aussi propres. 

Concernant Lion j'ai réalisé que son pouvoir ne donnait pas seulement le contour des ennemis mais carrément leur icône en surbrillance. Gratuit comme ça et trois fois de suite, yolo un peu. Ils ont apportés des précisions concernant le pick and ban sinon ? Je vois mal comment un tel système peut être viable si il permet de supprimer Tatcher/Thermite de la méta.

----------


## Redlight



----------


## Barbe Rousse

Le pick and ban de ce que j'ai compris c'est :
- chaque team choisit un défenseur et un attaquant à bannir.
- les 4 opés bannis le seront pour les 2 équipes.

Donc si une équipe banni Thermite, l'autre équipe se met également en difficulté en banissant Thatcher.


Ou alors, c'est chaque équipe banni 1 attaquant et 1 défenseur pour l'autre équipe.

----------


## MrBishop

> T'as joué sur le TTS ?


J'ai pas besoin de le jouer sur le TTS, c'est toujours pareil avec des ope qui sortent du lot, ils se prennent toujours masse de nerf. Fin bon, je vais pas relancer le débat là dessus..
Blackbeard s'est fait nerf en boucle, Ela s'est déjà pris un nerf et va en prendre un 2e voire un 3e.. J'espère qu'ils vont pas toucher à mon Pulse.  ::ninja:: 

Blitz, c'est compréhensible car même si y a eu une erreur de codage à propos de sa vitesse, un buff en 2-2, c'est vraiment trop car il deviendrait trop rapide et trop résistant.
Mais à l'heure actuelle, exiger un nerf de Lion parce qu'il a un wallhack de 3 secondes précédé d'un décompte de 3 secondes en mode «Attention préparez vous, vous allez être spotter», c'est déjà un GROS point faible.

Dokkaebi et Vigil c'est pareil, on les annonçaient hyper OP et au final ils sont quasi jamais pick en ranked. Parce que leurs gadgets est limité et pas si abusé que ça une fois qu'on en a compris le principe.
Donc oui, je le répète : beaucoup de whine.

Oui Lion est OP si il est utiliser avec un Jackal / Fuze / Dokkaebi. Mais ça force la coordination et la synergie entre personnages, c'est le but, c'est du teamplay, c'est pas le perso en soi qui est abusé.

----------


## Wedgge

> Le pick and ban de ce que j'ai compris c'est :
> - chaque team choisit un défenseur et un attaquant à bannir.
> - les 4 opés bannis le seront pour les 2 équipes.
> 
> Donc si une équipe banni Thermite, l'autre équipe se met également en difficulté en banissant Thatcher.
> 
> 
> Ou alors, c'est chaque équipe banni 1 attaquant et 1 défenseur pour l'autre équipe.


Dac, ça paraît effectivement moins aberrant présenté de cette façon.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

C'est le combo Jackal/Lion qui est chiant.
Jackal the spot et Lion lance son drone :
- tu bouges pas, t'es mort à cause du ping de Jackal.
- tu bouges, t'es mort à cause du WH de Lion.

Lion tout seul, il est pas forcément hyper inquiétant.
Même si son pouvoir gratuit je le trouve pas très équilibré par rapport aux autres. Caveira doit mettre au sol puis interroger. Écho ne peut plus tirer s'il est sur son drone. Pulse doit ranger son scanner puis dégainer,...
Lion doit juste faire une petite animation et attendre que ça se passe

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Edit : pareil que barbe sur le ban.

----------


## Krogort

> Non mais là c'est pire que ça, le perso n'est pas sorti, uniquement en TTS.
> Ça me rappelle la sortie de Jackal, il avait l'air beaucoup trop pété, et au final...
> 
> 
> Ils ont enfin sortie le headgear "Emmanuelle Pichon", mais un peu modifié :
> 
> http://tof.cx/images/2018/02/23/2f04...bbdc209655.png

----------


## Redlight

> Le pick and ban de ce que j'ai compris c'est :
> - chaque team choisit un défenseur et un attaquant à bannir.
> - les 4 opés bannis le seront pour les 2 équipes.
> 
> Donc si une équipe banni Thermite, l'autre équipe se met également en difficulté en banissant Thatcher.
> 
> 
> Ou alors, c'est chaque équipe banni 1 attaquant et 1 défenseur pour l'autre équipe.


C'est 2 bans par équipes (1 attaquant et 1 défenseur). Donc 4 bans en tout qui seront interdit pour tout le monde pendant tout le match.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai pas besoin de le jouer sur le TTS, c'est toujours pareil avec des ope qui sortent du lot, ils se prennent toujours masse de nerf. Fin bon, je vais pas relancer le débat là dessus..
> Blackbeard s'est fait nerf en boucle, Ela s'est déjà pris un nerf et va en prendre un 2e voire un 3e.. J'espère qu'ils vont pas toucher à mon Pulse. 
> 
> Blitz, c'est compréhensible car même si y a eu une erreur de codage à propos de sa vitesse, un buff en 2-2, c'est vraiment trop car il deviendrait trop rapide et trop résistant.
> Mais à l'heure actuelle, exiger un nerf de Lion parce qu'il a un wallhack de 3 secondes précédé d'un décompte de 3 secondes en mode «Attention préparez vous, vous allez être spotter», c'est déjà un GROS point faible.
> 
> Dokkaebi et Vigil c'est pareil, on les annonçaient hyper OP et au final ils sont quasi jamais pick en ranked. Parce que leurs gadgets est limité et pas si abusé que ça une fois qu'on en a compris le principe.
> Donc oui, je le répète : beaucoup de whine.
> 
> Oui Lion est OP si il est utiliser avec un Jackal / Fuze / Dokkaebi. Mais ça force la coordination et la synergie entre personnages, c'est le but, c'est du teamplay, c'est pas le perso en soi qui est abusé.


Donc tu tires des conclusions sur un truc que tu n'as pas testé ?

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> C'est le combo Jackal/Lion qui est chiant.
> Jackal the spot et Lion lance son drone :
> - tu bouges pas, t'es mort à cause du ping de Jackal.
> - tu bouges, t'es mort à cause du WH de Lion.
> 
> Lion tout seul, il est pas forcément hyper inquiétant.
> Même si son pouvoir gratuit je le trouve pas très équilibré par rapport aux autres. Caveira doit mettre au sol puis interroger. Écho ne peut plus tirer s'il est sur son drone. Pulse doit ranger son scanner puis dégainer,...
> Lion doit juste faire une petite animation et attendre que ça se passe


C'est trop ça, t'as jackal, t'as un bon temps de chargement avant de spotter et pour valkyrie par exemple, faut être sur les cams.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> C'est 2 bans par équipes (1 attaquant et 1 défenseur). Donc 4 bans en tout qui seront interdit pour tout le monde pendant tout le match.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Donc tu tires des conclusions sur un truc que tu n'as pas testé ?


Donc ma première hypothèse. Merci de la précision

----------


## Redlight

La seule chose qui me rassure c'est que Lion devrait prendre la place d'un opérateur dans une meta très ajustée où chaque place vaut chers. Un peu comme Jackal.

----------


## MrBishop

> [COLOR=silver][SIZE=1]- - - Mise à jour - 
> Donc tu tires des conclusions sur un truc que tu n'as pas testé ?


En quoi ça changerait quelque chose que je le teste ? J'ai fais une fois le TTS et mon opinion sur les opérateurs coréens étaient les mêmes que avant et après les avoir tester.
Après chacun a un opinion différent... Certains trouvent que Ela est op alors que moi non par exemple, il faut juste voir sur la durée avant de dire que tel opérateur nécessite un nerf. Le problème ici est que le nerf est trop prit à la légère et pour des persos comme Blackbeard qui ont pris 3 nerfs (je sais pas si vous réalisez que c'est gigantesque 3 nerfs), on a mit très longtemps avant de pouvoir le mettre titulaire dans les lines up. «Papy Blackbeard» quoi, ça veut tout dire..

Il faut voir les nouveaux opes sur la durée, et peut-être qu'on trouvera un contre et finalement ne seront pas si OP que ça. Faire une session de quelques minutes avec Lion, c'est vraiment trop tôt pour exiger un nerf, faut pas trop réagir trop tôt et à chaud. Les gens en face découvrent eux aussi l'opérateur, il faut pas oublier, c'est aussi pour ça que les premiers kills passent aussi facilement.

----------


## Kaelis

Tu ne veux quand même pas que les joueurs se sentent coupables des trois nerfs de Blackbeard quand même ?

Après si c'est pour dire que ça prend du temps pour trouver un bon équilibre pour un nouvel arrivant au casting je suis d'accord.

----------


## Exentius

> En quoi ça changerait quelque chose que je le teste ? J'ai fais une fois le TTS et mon opinion sur les opérateurs coréens étaient les mêmes que avant et après les avoir tester.
> Après chacun a un opinion différent... Certains trouvent que Ela est op alors que moi non par exemple, il faut juste voir sur la durée avant de dire que tel opérateur nécessite un nerf. Le problème ici est que le nerf est trop prit à la légère et pour des persos comme Blackbeard qui ont pris 3 nerfs (je sais pas si vous réalisez que c'est gigantesque 3 nerfs), on a mit très longtemps avant de pouvoir le mettre titulaire dans les lines up. «Papy Blackbeard» quoi, ça veut tout dire..
> 
> Il faut voir les nouveaux opes sur la durée, et peut-être qu'on trouvera un contre et finalement ne seront pas si OP que ça. Faire une session de quelques minutes avec Lion, c'est vraiment trop tôt pour exiger un nerf, faut pas trop réagir trop tôt et à chaud. Les gens en face découvrent eux aussi l'opérateur, il faut pas oublier, c'est aussi pour ça que les premiers kills passent aussi facilement.


Tout à fait d'accord Bishop. La nouveauté est effrayante, le temps de l'appréhender et de s'y adapter c'est totalement humain.




> Tu ne veux quand même pas que les joueurs se sentent coupables des trois nerfs de Blackbeard quand même ?
> 
> Après si c'est pour dire que ça prend du temps pour trouver un bon équilibre pour un nouvel arrivant au casting je suis d'accord.


Bishop veut dire qu'avant d'appeler au nerf, il faut attendre que les opérateurs prennent leur place dans la méta et voir leur impact sur les games.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Tels que j'appréhende Lion, ça va être un opérateur casse-couille pour les roamers, tout comme Jackal.
Cependant, il ne faut pas oublier que les opérateurs qui sont fait pour défendre sont assez peu impactés.
Un bon Rook, il ne bouge que pour poser ses murs, ses gilets et prendre son angle en début de round.
Si il ne sort pas Jackal ne sert à rien, et une fois placé, Lion ne sert à rien.

----------


## Redlight

> En quoi ça changerait quelque chose que je le teste ? J'ai fais une fois le TTS et mon opinion sur les opérateurs coréens étaient les mêmes que avant et après les avoir tester.
> Après chacun a un opinion différent... Certains trouvent que Ela est op alors que moi non par exemple, il faut juste voir sur la durée avant de dire que tel opérateur nécessite un nerf. Le problème ici est que le nerf est trop prit à la légère et pour des persos comme Blackbeard qui ont pris 3 nerfs (je sais pas si vous réalisez que c'est gigantesque 3 nerfs), on a mit très longtemps avant de pouvoir le mettre titulaire dans les lines up. «Papy Blackbeard» quoi, ça veut tout dire..
> 
> Il faut voir les nouveaux opes sur la durée, et peut-être qu'on trouvera un contre et finalement ne seront pas si OP que ça. Faire une session de quelques minutes avec Lion, c'est vraiment trop tôt pour exiger un nerf, faut pas trop réagir trop tôt et à chaud. Les gens en face découvrent eux aussi l'opérateur, il faut pas oublier, c'est aussi pour ça que les premiers kills passent aussi facilement.


T'es sérieux pour BB ? Il était OP comme j'ai jamais vu. Ils auraient du le sortir du roster purement et simplement. Et je trouve que la place qu'il a actuellement est très bonne. Il est juste une pièce essentielle dans le rouage d'une stratégie. Il n'est plus l'unique attaquant sélectionné peut importe la situation et qui sur-performait.

Tu parles des coréens mais c'est les rares opérateurs DLC qui sont sortis équilibrés aussi bien au niveau du gadget que des armes, tu ne vois pas le problème avec Ela ? Tu ne vois pas que son flingue te permet de gagner à peu près dans chaque situation possible. Il surclasse tout les autres smg des défenseurs et de loin surtout quand elle est sortie.

J'en suis déjà a plusieurs heures sur le TTS dont plusieurs ranked. Et je vois un problème majeur pour Lion c'est qu'il peut faire sa compétence de n'importe où sans se mettre en danger, ni ranger son arme et qu'elle est globale. C'est le seul opérateur du jeu capable de faire ça avec Finka.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Tout à fait d'accord Bishop. La nouveauté est effrayante, le temps de l'appréhender et de s'y adapter c'est totalement humain.
> 
> 
> 
> Bishop veut dire qu'avant d'appeler au nerf, il faut attendre que les opérateurs prennent leur place dans la méta et voir leur impact sur les games.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Tels que j'appréhende Lion, ça va être un opérateur casse-couille pour les roamers, tout comme Jackal.
> ...


Comment tu contre une pause de diffuseur dans une smoke ou dans un angle fermé ?

C'est le second problème de Lion il est efficace sur les deux grands compartiment du jeu, le roaming et le push d'objectif.

----------


## Exentius

> T'es sérieux pour BB ? Il était OP comme j'ai jamais vu. Ils auraient du le sortir du roster purement et simplement. Et je trouve que la place qu'il a actuellement est très bonne. Il est juste une pièce essentielle dans le rouage d'une stratégie. Il n'est plus l'unique attaquant sélectionné peut importe la situation et qui sur-performait.
> 
> Tu parles des coréens mais c'est les rares opérateurs DLC qui sont sortis équilibrés aussi bien au niveau du gadget que des armes, tu ne vois pas le problème avec Ela ? Tu ne vois pas que son flingue te permet de gagner à peu près dans chaque situation possible. Il surclasse tout les autres smg des défenseurs et de loin surtout quand elle est sortie.
> 
> J'en suis déjà a plusieurs heures sur le TTS dont plusieurs ranked. Et je vois un problème majeur pour Lion c'est qu'il peut faire sa compétence de n'importe où sans se mettre en danger, ni ranger son arme et qu'elle est globale. C'est le seul opérateur du jeu capable de faire ça avec Finka.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> ...


Pendant que Lion pose son defuser, il ne peut pas enclencher son gadget.

----------


## Redlight

> Pendant que Lion pose son defuser, il ne peut pas enclencher son gadget.


Une équipe est composé de 5 personnes il n'y a pas que Lion. Lion déclenche et couvre avec un autre opérateur pendant que que Ying va planter le diffuser. Et puis il peut très bien déclencher et aller planter vu que sa compétence est instantané (pas besoin de maintenir quoi que ce soit).

----------


## Wedgge

Déjà vu le matos qu'il se trimballe sur le dos je comprend par pourquoi c'est pas un lourd. Ensuite je suis du même avis que Bishop ce n'est pas en quelques heures que l'on se fera un avis définitif sur les nouveaux, je crois que l'appel au nerf et principalement dû à une accumulation de "nouveautés", dont certaines complètement fumées, n'est ce pas môssieur Éliasde Kelliwic’h, qui viennent un peu mettre le zbeul dans nos habitudes.

Cela dit op ou pas le problème reste pour moi le même, à savoir que c'est l'idée de base de foutre un wallhackNoshit à un manos que je trouve daubée du cul.

----------


## Exentius

Le problème c'est que la question que tu poses est tellement situationnelle que c'est impossible de te répondre.

----------


## Redlight

Je n'ai jamais appelé au nerf de Lesion, ni de Ying, ni de Zofia, ni de Dokka, ni de Vigil, ni de Mira.

Mais pour moi Finka a une charge de trop et je lui retirerai sa faculté à marcher plus vite dans les barbelés. Et Lion a besoin de contre partie à l'utilisation de son gadget.

Etrangement tout le monde c'est fait un avis sur Blitz  ::XD:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Le problème c'est que la question que tu poses est tellement situationnelle que c'est impossible de te répondre.


Bof c'est très souvent le cas en ranked.

----------


## Redlight

> Déjà vu le matos qu'il se trimballe sur le dos je comprend par pourquoi c'est pas un lourd. Ensuite je suis du même avis que Bishop ce n'est pas en quelques heures que l'on se fera un avis définitif sur les nouveaux, je crois que l'appel au nerf et principalement dû à une accumulation de "nouveautés", dont certaines complètement fumées, n'est ce pas môssieur Éliasde Kelliwic’h, qui viennent un peu mettre le zbeul dans nos habitudes.
> 
> Cela dit op ou pas le problème reste pour moi le même, à savoir que c'est l'idée de base de foutre un wallhackNoshit à un manos que je trouve daubée du cul.


Equilibré les opérateurs avant leur sorti c'est aussi le but du TTS hein. Mais si ça vous convient des opérateurs pétés pendant des mois à chaque DLC tant mieux.

----------


## Exentius

> Bof c'est très souvent le cas en ranked.


Ca dépend : 
-Du spot
-De l'état de la zone
-De l'état des teams
-De la strat des deux bords
-De la compo

----------


## Redlight

Je veux bien que tu me trouve un spot où tu ne peux pas smoke-plant  ::XD::

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

un leak :



et une news :

----------


## Exentius

> Je veux bien que tu me trouve un spot où tu ne peux pas smoke-plant


Tu peux C4, Smoker, blancer une grenade, balancer un coup d'Echo....
Mais ça dépends de tous les facteurs que j'ai cité.

La réponse à ta question dépends tellement de la situation que je ne peux pas te répondre.
C'est comme si tu me demandais "Quel âge avait Rimbaud ?"
C'est ce que j'appelle le syndrôme "Cahier des charges sur ticket de métro".

----------


## Redlight

> Tu peux C4, Smoker, blancer une grenade, balancer un coup d'Echo....
> Mais ça dépends de tous les facteurs que j'ai cité.
> 
> La réponse à ta question dépends tellement de la situation que je ne peux pas te répondre.
> C'est comme si tu me demandais "Quel âge avait Rimbaud ?"
> C'est ce que j'appelle le syndrôme "Cahier des charges sur ticket de métro".


Alors un C4 il faut se décaler pour l'envoyer (et je connais peu voir pas de spot où tu peux l'envoyer par dessus un mur renforcer), idem pour une smoke. Les défenseur n'ont pas de grenade et le drone d'Echo ne voit pas à travers la smoke.

Voilà.

A la limite tu peux pré-placer un C4, mais ça sous entend que tu défend à un étage et que tu connais le lieu de la plant.

----------


## Exentius

> Alors un C4 il faut se décaler pour l'envoyer, idem pour une smoke. Les défenseur n'ont pas de grenade et le drone d'Echo ne voit pas à travers la smoke.


Ca, ça dépend fortement du spot....
Le coup du C4 lancé allongé, idem pour les grenades ou la Smoke, ça marche aussi suivant le Spot !
Et je peux te renvoyer ton argument du "R6 c'est du 5V5".

----------


## Kaelis

> un leak :
> 
> https://i.redd.it/gln8pftedxh01.jpg


Tu veux pas arrêter deux secondes avec tes fakes ?

 :Sweat:

----------


## Shep1

> Ca dépend : 
> -Du spot
> -De l'état de la zone
> -De l'état des teams
> -De la strat des deux bords
> -De la compo


Oui mais non.
La strat pour planter, quand tu as de la résistance en face, c'est quand même de lancer de la smoke et de rester derrière et de planter. Pour le coup il a raison.

Là ou je suis sceptique, c'est que tu as dit toi même Red, que le TTS c'était nawak au niveau des stratégies/méta. Donc pour pouvoir tester Lion et Finka convenablement, c'est un peu chaud. En ayant vu ce que donne Finka, je pense qu'ils devraient réduire son utilisation à une seule ou alors donner un débuff court après l'activation de l'adrénaline (genre un blur de l'image pendant 2-3 secondes) pour simuler une sorte de fatigue après le rush d'adré.
Pour Lion, je pense qu'il se fera nerf, et il y a plein de façon de faire vu que sa capacité tourne autour de 2 timers...

----------


## Redlight

> Ca, ça dépend fortement du spot....
> Le coup du C4 lancé allongé, idem pour les grenades ou la Smoke, ça marche aussi suivant le Spot !
> Et je peux te renvoyer ton argument du "R6 c'est du 5V5".


Donne moi un spot où tu peux lancer une C4 sans te déplacer stp.

----------


## Exentius

> Donne moi un spot où tu peux lancer une C4 sans te déplacer stp.


Tu as certains spots sur la map Velvet Shell de mémoire.
Il me semble en avoir capté un sur la Tour à Hong Kong.

Si tu es couché derrière des bars / comptoirs qui ne peuvent pas être traversés par les balles, ça passe.

----------


## Redlight

> Tu as certains spots sur la map Velvet Shell de mémoire.
> Il me semble en avoir capté un sur la Tour à Hong Kong.
> 
> Si tu es couché derrière des bars / comptoirs qui ne peuvent pas être traversés par les balles, ça passe.


Tu ne prend jamais ce point en défense car il n'est pas tenable d'une manière générale. Je te parle de spot viable. Et sur le point billard/hooka qui est tout à fait viable, tu doit te déporté pour lancer ton C4 et donc révéler ta position et si l'équipe d'en face ne louche pas, tu te prendra une balle.

----------


## Thom Reznor

N'oubliez pas aussi Glaz en attaque qui peut aussi voir à travers les smokes...
Lui + Lion + Ying pour flash, ça peut faire très mal...

----------


## Exentius

Après, j'ai pas joué pendant dix mois et je reprends difficilement, excuses moi de ne pas être au top niveau comme toi, Shep ou Bishop.

----------


## Kaelis

Je saisi pas bien, il y a un débat pour savoir si c'est impossible ou possible de lancer un C4 en cloche depuis une planque sans se bouger le derche ?

----------


## Exentius

> Je saisi pas bien, il y a un débat pour savoir si c'est impossible ou possible de lancer un C4 en cloche depuis une planque sans se bouger le derche ?


Oui, par rapport au gadget de Lion qui empêcherait un pose de bombe.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Tu veux pas arrêter deux secondes avec tes fakes ?


Si seulement...   ::cry::

----------


## Redlight

> Après, j'ai pas joué pendant dix mois et je reprends difficilement, excuses moi de ne pas être au top niveau comme toi, Shep ou Bishop.


Bah ne vient pas dire que l'on peut aisément contrer une smoke-plant alors.

Je te le dis, il doit y avoir 2 ou 3 spot faisable, genre dans le bureau derrière l'étagère au 2ième étage de Frontière. Mais ça nécessite d'ajuste sa position, tu peux facilement te retirer avant que le C4 n'explose. D'ailleurs fait l'appat au C4 est déjà une stratégie utilisé.

La où avant tu utilisait souvent un mur transperçable pour ajusté ton C4/smoke tu ne pourra plus, tu ne pourras plus non plus peek derrière une Mira, car tu perd le peeker advantage et sa demi seconde dans ce cas. Ou alors il faudra le timer à la micro seconde près.

Tout ça en plus d'en faire un chasseur de roamer efficace.

----------


## ERIC PAPE

Pour apporter un peu d'au au moulin, notamment vis à vis de ceux qui disent que pour le moment il n'a pas besoin d'un nerf :

La capacité de Lion ce n'est ni plus ni moins que le gadget de Pulse pendant l'alpha, repackagé et légèrement minoré.  ::siffle::

----------


## Redlight

> Oui mais non.
> La strat pour planter, quand tu as de la résistance en face, c'est quand même de lancer de la smoke et de rester derrière et de planter. Pour le coup il a raison.
> 
> Là ou je suis sceptique, c'est que tu as dit toi même Red, que le TTS c'était nawak au niveau des stratégies/méta. Donc pour pouvoir tester Lion et Finka convenablement, c'est un peu chaud. En ayant vu ce que donne Finka, je pense qu'ils devraient réduire son utilisation à une seule ou alors donner un débuff court après l'activation de l'adrénaline (genre un blur de l'image pendant 2-3 secondes) pour simuler une sorte de fatigue après le rush d'adré.
> Pour Lion, je pense qu'il se fera nerf, et il y a plein de façon de faire vu que sa capacité tourne autour de 2 timers...


C'est le seul point qui me rassure, mais c'est relou en même temps. Car ça veut dire qu'on doit attendre que ça soit exploité en live avant que cela soit corrigé.

Ca et le fait qu'il faudra hypothéquer ses chances de breach des murs/trappes renforcées pour exploiter Lion.

----------


## Frypolar

> En quoi ça changerait quelque chose que je le teste ? J'ai fais une fois le TTS et mon opinion sur les opérateurs coréens étaient les mêmes que avant et après les avoir tester.
> Après chacun a un opinion différent... Certains trouvent que Ela est op alors que moi non par exemple, il faut juste voir sur la durée avant de dire que tel opérateur nécessite un nerf. Le problème ici est que le nerf est trop prit à la légère et pour des persos comme Blackbeard qui ont pris 3 nerfs (je sais pas si vous réalisez que c'est gigantesque 3 nerfs), on a mit très longtemps avant de pouvoir le mettre titulaire dans les lines up. «Papy Blackbeard» quoi, ça veut tout dire..


Attends j’ai peur de comprendre. Pour toi le problème c’est juste le concept de nerf ? Genre si on enlève 1 balle à un opérateur, ce qui est techniquement un nerf, c’est super important ? Et si je le fais 3 fois de suite c’est gigantesque juste parce que ce sont 3 nerfs ? En fait c’est comme Voldemort dans Harry Potter, dès qu’on parle de nerf ça y est c’est la panique  :^_^:  Ça ne veut rien dire "c'est gigantesque 3 nerfs". Le bouclier de Blackbeard est passé de 800 HP à 60 actuellement en 3 fois. Si cela avait été fait en une seule fois, selon ton raisonnement, ça aurait été moins pire alors qu’en réalité le résultat est le même.

Un nerf ça ne veut pas dire tuer l’opérateur pour qu’il devienne inutile. Un nerf n’est pas forcément une mauvaise chose. Blackbeard est toujours joué aujourd’hui donc il n’est pas complètement pourri. Le but c’est que tu sois obligé de faire un choix pour les 5 opérateurs de ton équipe, que la sélection ne soit pas évidente. Avec un bouclier à 800 points de vie, Blackbeard était un choix évident et il a été un choix évident. Il est faux de dire qu’il a fallu très longtemps avant de le voir dans les line-up.

Et arrête de dire que tout le monde gueulait sur chaque nouvel opérateur. T’as des millions de joueurs, forcément tu en auras toujours pour râler mais rien ne dit que ce sont les mêmes personnes à chaque fois. Rien ne dit non plus qu’ils sont représentatifs de la communauté, d’une majorité de joueurs ou d’un groupe pertinent de joueurs. En conclure que la communauté pleure tout le temps et que c’est toujours pareil est fallacieux. Rien qu’ici Dokka n’était pas annoncée comme pétée, au contraire beaucoup doutaient de son utilité. Et ça a été pareil avec les autres une fois qu’on a pu les testés, ce que tu n’as pas fait dans le cas de Lion.

En plus on a plus souvent relevé des problèmes avec les armes et équipements (Jackal, Ela, Capitao, Frost, Valk et Blackbeard) que des gadgets. D’ailleurs c’est un peu pareil pour Hibana qui est jouée pour faire du kill. Ying par exemple a un gadget très fort mais elle doit s’exposer et n’a pas des armes terribles. Là Lion a un gadget très très fort, qu’il peut utiliser sans se mettre en danger et de bonnes armes. Ça fait beaucoup.

----------


## Redlight

> Pour apporter un peu d'au au moulin, notamment vis à vis de ceux qui disent que pour le moment il n'a pas besoin d'un nerf :
> 
> La capacité de Lion ce n'est ni plus ni moins que le gadget de Pulse pendant l'alpha, repackagé et légèrement minoré.


T'es sûr ? J'ai pas fait l'alpha mais je trouve ce genre de truc sur YT.

----------


## ERIC PAPE

C'est à peu près ça : quasiment pas d'obstruction de la vision, un gros range et un tracking en temps réel. 
En fait ma mémoire me fait défaut, Lion est encore plus puissant que Pulse pré-release.

----------


## Redlight

> C'est à peu près ça : quasiment pas d'obstruction de la vision, un gros range et un tracking en temps réel. 
> En fait ma mémoire me fait défaut, Lion est encore plus puissant que Pulse pré-release.


Oui, surtout que Pulse n'a pas son arme quand il utilise son gadget.

----------


## Frypolar

> Là ou je suis sceptique, c'est que tu as dit toi même Red, que le TTS c'était nawak au niveau des stratégies/méta. Donc pour pouvoir tester Lion et Finka convenablement, c'est un peu chaud. En ayant vu ce que donne Finka, je pense qu'ils devraient réduire son utilisation à une seule ou alors donner un débuff court après l'activation de l'adrénaline (genre un blur de l'image pendant 2-3 secondes) pour simuler une sorte de fatigue après le rush d'adré.
> Pour Lion, je pense qu'il se fera nerf, et il y a plein de façon de faire vu que sa capacité tourne autour de 2 timers...


C’est nawak parce que t’as un Blitz qui sprint à travers toute la map pour coller des droites  ::ninja::  On a voulu essayer des trucs avec Redlight, genre Fuze + Lion, mais les mecs crevaient trop vite en face. Par contre pour avoir été en face c’est pas évident à éviter. Si tu appuies sur une touche de déplacement tu es vu, même si t’as fait un micro-pas de côté. L’aire d’effet du gadget de Mute est ridicule pour cet usage, ça te laisse juste faire un gauche-droite. Le problème c’est que son gadget révèle tous les adversaires aux yeux de tous ses coéquipiers, sur toute la map, alors que lui peut rester tranquillou au spawn. Jackal fait pitié à côté. Pour Lion on pourrait faire en sorte que seul lui voit les adversaires ou que ça ne détecte que les adversaires dans un rayon autour de lui ce qui le forcerait à se mettre en danger.

----------


## Kaelis

Didon Shep le gadget de Lion c'est pas une zone limitée  :tired:

----------


## ERIC PAPE

> C’est nawak parce que t’as un Blitz qui sprint à travers toute la map pour coller des droites  On a voulu essayer des trucs avec Redlight, genre Fuze + Lion, mais les mecs crevaient trop vite en face. Par contre pour avoir été en face c’est pas évident à éviter. Si tu appuies sur une touche de déplacement tu es vu, même si t’as fait un micro-pas de côté. L’aire d’effet du gadget de Mute est ridicule pour cet usage, ça te laisse juste faire un gauche-droite. Le problème c’est que son gadget révèle tous les adversaires aux yeux de tous ses coéquipiers, sur toute la map, alors que lui peut rester tranquillou au spawn. Jackal fait pitié à côté. Pour Lion on pourrait faire en sorte que seul lui voit les adversaires ou que ça ne détecte que les adversaires dans un rayon autour de lui ce qui le forcerait à se mettre en danger.


Quitte à avoir un équivalent, je trouverais autrement plus intéressant qu'au delà du rayon limité, il n'y ait que lui qui voit les défenseurs, au même titre que Pulse ou la caméra d'Echo.

Grosso modo le perso beaucoup plus utile avec de la communication. Là c'est pas compliqué, s'il sort en l'état en pro leage c'est insta-ban automatique.

----------


## Redlight

Pour le moment l'insta-ban ça va être Blitz  ::happy2::

----------


## ERIC PAPE

En Pro League ? Je suis pas trop d'accord. Même s'il est complètement cassé (et furieusement comique à jouer), il n'en est pas instoppable pour autant. Lion, ça a vraiment le potentiel pour niquer une stratégie en deux clics.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...patch_2_notes/

des news sur Blitz qui se déplace maintenant un peu plus vite qu'un 1 vitesse avec bouclier (montagne et fuze sans les citer)




> Fixed - Tachanka's LMG has no functionality.


Ils l'ont donc buffé ?  ::ninja:: 

Et sinon nerf de finka sur les grenades stun.

----------


## Wedgge

> En Pro League ? Je suis pas trop d'accord. Même s'il est complètement cassé (et furieusement comique à jouer), il n'en est pas instoppable pour autant. Lion, ça a vraiment le potentiel pour niquer une stratégie en deux clics.


Ce n'est plus le cas depuis ton dernier passage, Blitz est assez propre maintenant.

----------


## Shep1

> Didon Shep le gadget de Lion c'est pas une zone limitée


J'ai jamais dit le contraire...  :tired:

----------


## Frypolar

> Ce n'est plus le cas depuis ton dernier passage, Blitz est assez propre maintenant.


Non c’est de la merde. Ils réfléchissent pas chez Ubi c’est pas possible.

*Avant :*
- Armure : *3*
- Vitesse : 1 - malus du bouclier

*Maintenant :*
- Armure : *2*
- Vitesse : 1+ (au passage ça pète le modèle actuel et rend le jeu encore plus difficilement compréhensible pour un nouveau)
- Malus au hipfire

Au final, au lieu d’annuler leur décision ils ont trouvé le moyen de faire pire qu’avant. Et vu la façon dont ils ont nerf le revolver du GIGN, IQ reste d’être touchée comme Twitch a été touchée par le nerf de Montagne.




> Quitte à avoir un équivalent, je trouverais autrement plus intéressant qu'au delà du rayon limité, il n'y ait que lui qui voit les défenseurs, au même titre que Pulse ou la caméra d'Echo.


C’était justement ma première proposition dans ma phrase ! Je trouve ça aussi plus intéressant et plus cohérent avec le jeu tel qu’il était jusqu’à présent.

----------


## Redlight

> Non c’est de la merde. Ils réfléchissent pas chez Ubi c’est pas possible.
> 
> *Avant :*
> - Armure : *3*
> - Vitesse : 1 - malus du bouclier
> 
> *Maintenant :*
> - Armure : *2*
> - Vitesse : 1+ (au passage ça pète le modèle actuel et rend le jeu encore plus difficilement compréhensible pour un nouveau)
> ...


Le nerf sur le hipfire est léger et n'est pas appliqué aux autres GSG9

----------


## Frypolar

Apparemment il n’y a pas d’anti-cheat sur le TTS

----------


## ERIC PAPE

> Apparemment il n’y a pas d’anti-cheat sur le TTS http://forum.canardpc.com/images/icons/icon7.png


A la limite, s'ils en profitent pour récolter des données massivement pour contrer le cheat sur les serveurs de prod, ça me pose pas trop de soucis.

----------


## Frypolar

Chose intéressante, le jeu n’est plus dirigé par la même équipe : https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co..._the_original/

Le changement s’est fait juste avant l’Operation Health et l’arrivée des alpha packs. Une coïncidence, assurément.

----------


## Kaelis

Des gens capables de lancer un jeu depuis presque rien sont précieux j'imagine, mieux vaut qu'ils bossent sur un futur jeu. Enfin ça me choque pas.

Après que les mecs qui suivent qui se tirent la bourre pour monétiser un max le jeu et le bidouiller à coups de pioche ça...

----------


## Frypolar

C’est pas choquant mais ça explique les changements de philosophie. Ubi est là pour traire la vache à lait : jeu payant, season pass, lootboxes ET micro-transaction. Il y a la totale.

----------


## Kaelis

Oui je suis d'accord avec toi, c'est l'impression que ça me donne. J'espère que ça ne ruinera pas le jeu à la longue (le noyau du jeu reste malgré tout).

----------


## Wedgge

> Chose intéressante, le jeu n’est plus dirigé par la même équipe : https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co..._the_original/
> 
> Le changement s’est fait juste avant l’Operation Health et l’arrivée des alpha packs. Une coïncidence, assurément.


Cela faisait un bon moment qu'on le sentait de toute façon, la philo n'était plus la même dès l'Op Health, le délire était plus en mode compétitif/tacticool, ça m'allait très bien.

----------


## Redlight

> Chose intéressante, le jeu n’est plus dirigé par la même équipe : https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co..._the_original/
> 
> Le changement s’est fait juste avant l’Operation Health et l’arrivée des alpha packs. Une coïncidence, assurément.


J'ai lu ça ce matin je voulais le poster.

L'analyse est intéressante et assez consternante. Si en plus toute l'année on se tape des OP aux compétences globales. pas sur que je rempile pour un an.

Je suis assez triste quand je repense au jeu quand il est sorti

----------


## Wedgge

Ils nous donnent des skin à la place, de quoi te plaint tu ? Aucune considération pour le travail et le dévouement de merveilleux dev qui ne pensent qu'a améliorer notre expérience de jeu, sale égoïste de consommateur.

----------


## Frypolar

> J'ai lu ça ce matin je voulais le poster.


Le message a été censuré 

Il a été recréé ici : https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co..._the_original/

----------


## Shep1

> Le message a été censuré http://forum.canardpc.com/images/icons/icon7.png
> 
> Il a été recréé ici : https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co..._the_original/


https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co..._the_original/

----------


## Frypolar

Et le message a été restauré.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Et le message a été restauré.


Et resupprimé ><

----------


## n0ra

:Facepalm:

----------


## Redlight

> 


Exactement mon ressenti

----------


## Frypolar

La copie avait été supprimée et l’original restauré (une histoire de signalements suffisamment nombreux pour déclencher le bot de modération automatique). Sauf que là l’original a été de nouveau supprimé et carrément viré de la première page...

----------


## n0ra

Heureusement qu'il y a d'autres bons jeux actuellement et que j'arrive à m'éloigner de R6S, parce que là je commence à avoir mal à mon petit cœur de fanboy de la série  :Emo: .

----------


## MrBishop

Ils parlent du nerf de Lion ?

 :Fourbe:

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Conspiracy confirmed !!!!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sinon vla le post sur reddit en première page :

https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...you_are_wrong/

----------


## Wedgge

> Ils parlent du nerf de Lion ?


Ils vont le nerf mes fesses celui là Bishop sheyatan sensei.

----------


## Wedgge

Bon et puis faut arrêter de râler là Red, profiter de la vie tout ça § . Je suis certain par la st georgerg de la pinte qu'il sera finalement très sympathique ce Liuon ! Regardez shep, bon il est un peu perdu parfois mais c'est un brave garçon.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Bon et puis faut arrêter de râler là Red, profiter de la vie tout ça § . Je suis certain par la st georgerg de la pinte qu'il sera finalement très sympathique ce Liuon ! Regardez shep, bon il est un peu perdu parfois mais c'est un brave garçon.


Cet homme n'a pas bu que de l'eau du robinet ce soir.

----------


## Shep1

> Cet homme n'a pas bu que de l'eau du robinet ce soir.


En même temps il a pas une tête à sucer des glaçons.

----------


## Wedgge

Après mûre enquête il s'avère que quelqu'un m'ait nuitamment subtilisé mon compte, alors que je dormais du sommeil du juste, sans doute celui là même qui a eu l'insigne audace de dérober le compte de Bishop pour le faire derank. Qu'il se dénonce, j'attends.


Pour ceux n'ayant pas testé le TTS :

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Après mûre enquête il s'avère que quelqu'un m'ait nuitamment subtilisé mon compte, alors que je dormais du sommeil du juste, sans doute celui là même qui a eu l'insigne audace de dérober le compte de Bishop pour le faire derank. Qu'il se dénonce, j'attends.


Quelle histoire ça aussi, ça nous avait fait bien rire.

----------


## MrBishop

On manque trop d'impacts en ranked. Pas assez de strats, nos strats datent de la Saison 2 ou 3 mais elles sont un peu périmées maintenant.. Même mes petites astuces avec Pulse, des fois y a plus rien qui passe, c'est ouf. Sur l'avant-dernière game, je me faisais denied à chaque fenêtre, à chaque sortie.. Du coup je pense le mettre au placard un petit moment et je le ressortirai plus tard. Un Sergio 2.0 !  ::XD:: 

Mais sinon c'était cool de rejouer avec Niudox hier et dommage pour la dernière game où on a fait perdre le plat de Barbe. On perds tout nos duels et des early kills dès le début (donc hop, plus de roamers chez nous), ils restent que les mecs sur objo donc forcément, on se fait coincer partout. Et ça a été comme ça tout les rounds..

Tant pis ! On reviendra plus fort  ::happy2::

----------


## Barbe Rousse

On aura jamais des strats ultra développées. On joue pour s'amuser.
Faut arrêter de regarder la Pro League et d'en rêver  ::XD:: 

Hier on a fait des bonnes parties et j'ai pas souvenir qu'on ai été inquiété.
Il y a juste la dernière où on a absolument rien touché.

----------


## MrBishop

J'ai pas demander à faire des strats Pro League, juste une strat Mira pat exemple. C'est largement de notre niveau sauf qu'on a personne qui main Mira
Y a des trucs cons qui étaient même pas fait sur la dernière game genre les trappes, donc franchement je demande pas la lune

----------


## Redlight

En même temps je suis quasiment le seul à jouer Mira en ranked. Il faudrait plus de canard sur cet opérateur.

----------


## Wedgge

> En même temps je suis quasiment le seul à jouer Mira en ranked. Il faudrait plus de canard sur cet opérateur.


C'est dommage ça, parce qu'avec Barbe et Bishop on la sort régulièrement.

----------


## mcgrill

Je suis nul avec son vector.
Moi je reste sur mes opérateurs inutiles.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> J'ai pas demander à faire des strats Pro League, juste une strat Mira pat exemple. C'est largement de notre niveau sauf qu'on a personne qui main Mira
> Y a des trucs cons qui étaient même pas fait sur la dernière game genre les trappes, donc franchement je demande pas la lune


Non mais la dernière map je sais pas ce qu'il s'est passé. C'était 0 pointé.
C'est ça le plus frustrant en fait. Il y a même pas eu de match. Alors que toute la soirée s'est passée sans encombres

----------


## mcgrill

Je sais très bien ce qui s'est passé moi.
Je suis parti le match d'avant...

----------


## Bathory

Mira meilleur op.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

La dernière de Beaulo, impressionnante :

----------


## Flipmode

Il est fou, obligé de regarder certaines actions en plusieurs fois pour être sur.

----------


## MrBishop

J'adore ce type, son jeu est tellement beau à regarder. En plus il fait toutes ses games en solo Q quasiment donc il se fait presque jamais carry par des pros. D'où la raison pour laquelle il a du mal à rester Diamant.

Comme dirait Pengu : c'est le roamer parfait !

----------


## Redlight

> J'adore ce type, son jeu est tellement beau à regarder. En plus il fait toutes ses games en solo Q quasiment donc il se fait presque jamais carry par des pros. D'où la raison pour laquelle il a du mal à rester Diamant.
> 
> Comme dirait Pengu : c'est le roamer parfait !


Ah non non il est très souvent en full premade.

Sinon Vires est en looser bracket pour les qualif à la CL.

----------


## MrBishop

Je le vois en solo q à chaque fois que je regarde ses streams perso  ::o: 

Sérieux pour Vires ?  ::XD::

----------


## Redlight

> Je le vois en solo q à chaque fois que je regarde ses streams perso 
> 
> Sérieux pour Vires ?


Il doit faire de la soloQ régulièrement (ça expliquerait qu'il ne soit que Plat 1 cette saison  ::ninja:: ), mais il traine très souvent avec KingGeorge, MacieJay and co.

----------


## AgentDerf

Le TTS ça dure jusqu’à quand?

----------


## Shep1

> Il doit faire de la soloQ régulièrement (ça expliquerait qu'il ne soit que Plat 1 cette saison ), mais il traine très souvent avec KingGeorge, MacieJay and co.


Oui et à la fin de sa vidéo tu vois qu'il joue avec skittlz.

----------


## AgentDerf

> Source.





> The Technical Test Server will be available on April 5th at 5:00PM to April 7th at 5:00PM UTC.


What? Mais il y en a pas qui test à mort OutBreak et Lion and co en ce moment?
J'ai lancé le téléchargement ce week-end (j'ai pas encore la fibre, donc 60Go ct long). Bref je voulais tester ce soir, c'est déjà trop tard.

----------


## Redlight

Mais lol c'est quoi cette source ? Faut pas prendre des liens qui datent d'un an  ::XD:: 




> On Monday, February 19th, the Test Server for Operation Chimera will begin at 1:00pm EST. The Test Server will conclude March 2nd at 12:00pm EST. Outbreak testing will begin on Tuesday at 12:00pm EST. It will be available intermittently throughout the Test Server phase, and will be taken offline as needed for patching.


Perso j'ai beaucoup de mal à jouer en ranked solo sur le TTS (plus de 6 min de matchmaking) tout ça pour avoir un pseudo casual. Du coup je me suis rabattu sur le casual.

----------


## Gtag

> Mais lol c'est quoi cette source ? Faut pas prendre des liens qui datent d'un an 
> 
> 
> 
> Perso j'ai beaucoup de mal à jouer en ranked solo sur le TTS (plus de 6 min de matchmaking) tout ça pour avoir un pseudo casual. Du coup je me suis rabattu sur le casual.


Ouais, je viens de me réveiller, du coup j'ai delete rapidement, mais pas assez apparemment.

Sinon la bonne info est accessible ici.




> Le Serveur de Test Technique de l’Operation Chimera sera accessible entre à 19h00 et jusqu’au 2 mars à 18h00.

----------


## AgentDerf

Merci!  ::P:

----------


## Paradox

Du coup l'operation Chimera ne sera dispo que sur le TTS ou j'ai loupe une news ?

----------


## Frypolar

Non, elle est juste disponible en avance sur le TTS  :;):

----------


## Flipmode



----------


## Frypolar

> https://media.giphy.com/media/l0HegP...2pVu/giphy.gif
> 
> https://twitter.com/NiPGaming/status/968128921446346752
> 
> Je sais pas intégrer un tweet dans un post ...


Je suis tombé sur le stream de Pengu hier qui expliquait que NiP avait fait plein d’offres auprès d’équipes Pro league  ou Challenger league mais qu’ils étaient tellement radins que personne n’a accepté  ::siffle::

----------


## Redlight

> Je suis tombé sur le stream de Pengu hier qui expliquait que NiP avait fait plein d’offres auprès d’équipes Pro league  ou Challenger league mais qu’ils étaient tellement radins que personne n’a accepté


C'est ce que raconte une des réponses au tweet aussi. Et ils se font baché par tout ubisoft en prime  ::XD:: . Et pour acheter PENTA va falloir sortir le chéquier...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Vires qui vient de perdre contre myRisk en loser bracket. Il leur reste un qualifier pour tenter leur chance.

----------


## Redlight



----------


## Evene

Je vous trouve un peu dur sur l'état du jeu, mais bon chacun son ressenti, j'ai pas vraiment de nostalgie sur l'état du jeu il y a deux ans. Effectivement c'est un jeu qui bouge, mais c'est ce qui le rend vivant aussi. J'ai trouvé l'interview ci dessous super intéressante, et qui répond notamment à la question pourquoi le mode Outbreak est un mode provisoire et dans quelle direction va le jeu.

La direction dans laquelle va R6 pour moi est en cohérence avec ce que Xavier Marquis raconte depuis le début. C'est peut être l'idée de où vous aimeriez le voir aller qui diffère.




Les canards qui jouez ensemble un peu sérieusement/régulièrement vous êtes quel type de rang en ranked ?

----------


## Redlight

Ca commence mal, les 30 premières secondes c'est du bullshit marketing.

Ah ah j'aime bien le coup du "Oui le jeu est avant tout pensé et développer pour l'esport... Alors Outbreak, j'en ai toujours rêver etc." Très esport outbreak  ::XD:: 

La première raison qu'Outbreak est temporaire est marketing : pour créer l'urgence et la frustration.

Encore une fois il raconte de la merde pour Yatch : "Pourquoi avez vous retirez la carte ? Parce qu'elle n'était pas assez bonne et compétitive. Pour la faire revenir une fois retravaillée". Yatch est exactement la même qu'avant au pixel près.

----------


## Evene

Moi je le vois pas comme ça, le profil de gens comme Xavier Marquis, comme l'équipe de dev c'est de se concentrer sur une vision du jeu et de sa réalisation. Et quand il dit qu'il pense Outbreak comme un truc provisoire, que ça libère de la contrainte de la maintenabilité, et de "il faut équilibrer ça, il faut corriger 10 000 bugs, ... etc, je pense que c'est sincère et que ça fait sens.

Que derrière le marketing y voit une opportunité de monétiser de l'urgence de la frustration oui totalement, mais aujourd'hui toutes ces énormes boites fonctionnent comme ça. Ce qui donne d'ailleurs les supers fiasco de lootbox.

----------


## Redlight

> Moi je le vois pas comme ça, le profil de gens comme Xavier Marquis, comme l'équipe de dev c'est de se concentrer sur une vision du jeu et de sa réalisation. Et quand il dit qu'il pense Outbreak comme un truc provisoire, que ça libère de la contrainte de la maintenabilité, et de "il faut équilibrer ça, il faut corriger 10 000 bugs, ... etc, je pense que c'est sincère et que ça fait sens.
> 
> Que derrière le marketing y voit une opportunité de monétiser de l'urgence de la frustration oui totalement, mais aujourd'hui toutes ces énormes boites fonctionnent comme ça. Ce qui donne d'ailleurs les supers fiasco de lootbox.


Lootbox exclusive que l'on retrouve pour outbreak  ::trollface::

----------


## Wedgge

> Je vous trouve un peu dur sur l'état du jeu, mais bon chacun son ressenti, j'ai pas vraiment de nostalgie sur l'état du jeu il y a deux ans. Effectivement c'est un jeu qui bouge, mais c'est ce qui le rend vivant aussi. J'ai trouvé l'interview ci dessous super intéressante, et qui répond notamment à la question pourquoi le mode Outbreak est un mode provisoire et dans quelle direction va le jeu.
> 
> La direction dans laquelle va R6 pour moi est en cohérence avec ce que Xavier Marquis raconte depuis le début. C'est peut être l'idée de où vous aimeriez le voir aller qui diffère.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Les canards qui jouez ensemble un peu sérieusement/régulièrement vous êtes quel type de rang en ranked ?


Carrément que l'on aurait voulu une orientation différente, ça reste un des meilleurs Fps Multi, simplement la mauvaise gestion qu'en fait Ubi, à plusieurs niveaux, ruine ce qu'il aurait pu être au regard de son potentiel de Fps tacticool et compétitif. 

La plupart des canards réguliers on pratiquement tous un niveau de jeu entre le Gold Star et le Plat 1.

----------


## MrBishop

Bon les gars, on ranked ce soir ? Perso je serais là !

Plat 3 min, thanks, no re.

nan jdec, comme mcdo, venez comme vous êtes

----------


## Evene

> Carrément que l'on aurait voulu une orientation différente, ça reste un des meilleurs Fps Multi, simplement la mauvaise gestion qu'en fait Ubi, à plusieurs niveaux, ruine ce qu'il aurait pu être au regard de son potentiel de Fps tacticool et compétitif. 
> 
> La plupart des canards réguliers on pratiquement tous un niveau de jeu entre le Gold Star et le Plat 1.


En fait c'est l'orientation Moba qui vous déplaît ? Je pose la question sincèrement parce que j'ai pas le même ressenti. 

Je fais que du soloQ depuis le début, j'arrive à toucher le Gold star. Je vais essayer de tester de jouer un peu avec vous, si vous voulez bien de moi.

----------


## Redlight

C'est l'aspect globale et facile qui me déplait énormément perso.

J'ai joué accroché au jeu depuis la beta pour une raison simple. Siege me paraissait être l'équivalent des échecs au FPS. On avait des opérateurs avec des capacités qui était des outils pour résoudre un puzzle géant je vais prendre un exemple simple : Bandit.

- Je pick Bandit pour éviter que l'on détruise nos murs renforcé
- L'adversaire prend donc Tatcher/Twtch
- Ok dans ce cas je vais bandit-tricker
- L'adversaire va essayé de m'en empecher (en me tirant dessus ou avec des grenades)
- Ok donc je demande qu'on m'installe un bouclier et/ou un ADS de Jager
- L'adversaire va donc passer par au dessus ou en dessous pour m'en empêcher
- Ok donc on envoi des roamers tenir la périphérie du site
- L'adversaire envoie encore plus d'opérateur pour prendre possession du bâtiment
- Ok donc je retire du stuff de mon site pour l'investir dans des défenses avancées
- L'adversaire décide donc d'attaquer l'autre bombe site

Etc... Mira est la dernière opératrice ajouté avec une tel complexité.

Le même exemple avec Lion pour tenter de me spotter ou m'obiliger à rester immobile :
- L'adversaire prend Lion
- Ok je prend Mute

Le même exemple avec Dokka pour spotter les adversaires :
- L'adversaire prend Dokka
- Ok je prend Mute ou Echo

Et c'est tout.

----------


## Frypolar

> Moi je le vois pas comme ça, le profil de gens comme Xavier Marquis, comme l'équipe de dev c'est de se concentrer sur une vision du jeu et de sa réalisation. Et quand il dit qu'il pense Outbreak comme un truc provisoire, que ça libère de la contrainte de la maintenabilité, et de "il faut équilibrer ça, il faut corriger 10 000 bugs, ... etc, je pense que c'est sincère et que ça fait sens.
> 
> Que derrière le marketing y voit une opportunité de monétiser de l'urgence de la frustration oui totalement, mais aujourd'hui toutes ces énormes boites fonctionnent comme ça. Ce qui donne d'ailleurs les supers fiasco de lootbox.


Je crois que tu oublies un peu vite le but d’Ubisoft qui est de gagner le plus de thunes possible. Outbreak est temporaire pour pousser les gens à acheter les lootboxes de l’évènement. Tu ne peux les obtenir qu’avec de l’argent réel. Il n’y a pas de drop aléatoire et tu ne peux pas les acheter avec du renom. D’ailleurs Activision fait la même chose avec Call of Duty.

Pour ce qui est de la maintenance et de l’équilibrage, ils ont déjà retouché Outbreak suite aux retours du TTS et je pense qu’ils continueront de le faire. Leur soucis c’est, d’une part, que pour continuer à vendre des caisses de cette manière il faut un truc nouveau à chaque fois. D’autre part, s’ils en font un mode de jeu permanent les joueurs vont demander des maps supplémentaires pour Outbreak de la même manière que depuis deux ans et demi les joueurs demandent des améliorations du mode PvE (qui a été nerf pour restreindre le gain de renom et pousser à l’achat de lootboxes).

De façon générale, dis-toi que toutes les personnes que tu entendras en interview alors que le jeu est toujours vivant sont là pour du marketing. C’est de la communication et ça a été préparé.

----------


## Evene

Je comprends, après la multitude des opérateurs fait qu'on retrouve cette complexité par la diversité des strats possibles qui vont encore augmenter avec le nombre d'opérateurs. L'Invitationnal a quand même démontré une diversité de stratégies assez hallucinante j'ai trouvé. Après je suis d'accord dans le sens où il faudrait pas que la tendance à la simplification s'amplifie. 

Si le jeu était resté comme il était il y a deux ans avec les mêmes opérateurs, j'y jouerais déjà plus. A l'inverse je vois mal chaque opérateur avoir la profondeur de Mira. Donc clairement la question cette année, c'est est ce qu'on verra d'autres Mira.

----------


## Frypolar

> Le même exemple avec Lion pour tenter de me spotter ou m'obiliger à rester immobile :
> - L'adversaire prend Lion
> - Ok je prend Mute


Je me permet de continuer :
- L'adversaire prend Lion
-> Ok je prend Mute
-> L’adversaire prend Jackal ou Doka
-> Je suis baisé.

----------


## Redlight

> Je comprends, après la multitude des opérateurs fait qu'on retrouve cette complexité par la diversité des strats possibles qui vont encore augmenter avec le nombre d'opérateurs. L'Invitationnal a quand même démontré une diversité de stratégies assez hallucinante j'ai trouvé. Après je suis d'accord dans le sens où il faudrait pas que la tendance à la simplification s'amplifie. 
> 
> Si le jeu était resté comme il était il y a deux ans avec les mêmes opérateurs, j'y jouerais déjà plus. A l'inverse je vois mal chaque opérateur avoir la profondeur de Mira. Donc clairement la question cette année, c'est est ce qu'on verra d'autres Mira.


Le plus gros soucis actuellement c'est que la défense n'a pas de réponse à Ying (encore moins avec Lion). Et beaucoup d'opérateur ajoutés ont une profondeur suffisante et des gadgets servant d'outil, même Ela avec son gun pété, son gadget permet de travailler autour.

----------


## Evene

> Je crois que tu oublies un peu vite le but d’Ubisoft qui est de gagner le plus de thunes possible. Outbreak est temporaire pour pousser les gens à acheter les lootboxes de l’évènement. Tu ne peux les obtenir qu’avec de l’argent réel. Il n’y a pas de drop aléatoire et tu ne peux pas les acheter avec du renom. D’ailleurs Activision fait la même chose avec Call of Duty.pousser à l’achat de lootboxes). [...]
> 
> De façon générale, dis-toi que toutes les personnes que tu entendras en interview alors que le jeu est toujours vivant sont là pour du marketing. C’est de la communication et ça a été préparé.


Alors je nie pas du tout le but d'Ubisoft de faire du fric, au contraire, c'est ce que je dis, il y a des équipes dont le but est de faire un jeu, et des équipes dont le but est d'essorer le joueur de son dernier euro. Ça ne rend pas forcement invalide certaines considérations techniques. Je défends pas spécialement Ubisoft, la stratégie du fric d'abord ça donne souvent des résultats assez triste chez Ubisoft, avec des supers idées, et concepts qui ont toujours ce gout d'inachevé. Moi c'est Wildlands qui m'a le plus dégoutté là dessus en terme de potentiel. Après ça sert à rien de traiter tout en mode "Evil", quand un dev ou autre rôle vient défendre un point de vue dans une interview, je vois pas plus de manipulation que quand on vend un projet informatique à un client. Le réalisme économique ne m'oblige pas à "mentir ou tromper" sur ce qui est proposé en réalisation. Evidemment qu'une entreprise défend ses intérêts économiques. Juste une question de nuance en fait.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Le plus gros soucis actuellement c'est que la défense n'a pas de réponse à Ying (encore moins avec Lion). Et beaucoup d'opérateur ajoutés ont une profondeur suffisante et des gadgets servant d'outil, même Ela avec son gun pété, son gadget permet de travailler autour.


Clairement je vais attendre impatiemment les deux nouveaux opérateurs en défense. En terme de défense de l'objectif "on site" ça manque clairement de richesse, quand coté attaque on a une multitude de possibilités.

----------


## MacBait

Yop !

J'hésite à me mettre a R6:Siege et j'ai cru comprendre que le Year 3 commençait sous peu, ca tombe bien !

J'ai commencé à me renseigner et de ce que j'ai compris :

A partir de vendredi, le 3, n'importe quelle édition achetée fournira 20 persos (de base) unlocked ainsi que tous les attachements d'armes. Du coup, la différence entre les versions se ferait au niveau des 16 persos Y1 et Y2 ainsi que de persos à venir.

Des conseils sur l'édition à prendre etc ?

----------


## Redlight

> Alors je nie pas du tout le but d'Ubisoft de faire du fric, au contraire, c'est ce que je dis, il y a des équipes dont le but est de faire un jeu, et des équipes dont le but est d'essorer le joueur de son dernier euro. Ça ne rend pas forcement invalide certaines considérations techniques. Je défends pas spécialement Ubisoft, la stratégie du fric d'abord ça donne souvent des résultats assez triste chez Ubisoft, avec des supers idées, et concepts qui ont toujours ce gout d'inachevé. Moi c'est Wildlands qui m'a le plus dégoutté là dessus en terme de potentiel. Après ça sert à rien de traiter tout en mode "Evil", quand un dev ou autre rôle vient défendre un point de vue dans une interview, je vois pas plus de manipulation que quand on vend un projet informatique à un client. Le réalisme économique ne m'oblige pas à "mentir ou tromper" sur ce qui est proposé en réalisation. Evidemment qu'une entreprise défend ses intérêts économiques. Juste une question de nuance en fait.


Disons que je trouve ça assez étrange qu'un mec qui rêve d'un jeu esport dans la franchise Tom Clancy, spécialement Siège, rêve aussi d'un mode zombie et d'invasion extraterrestre. C'est pas vraiment compatible je trouve.

Et quitte à violer la licence, j'aurai plus vu ce mode justement dans Wildlands.

----------


## Frypolar

> Alors je nie pas du tout le but d'Ubisoft de faire du fric, au contraire, c'est ce que je dis, il y a des équipes dont le but est de faire un jeu, et des équipes dont le but est d'essorer le joueur de son dernier euro. Ça ne rend pas forcement invalide certaines considérations techniques. Je défends pas spécialement Ubisoft, la stratégie du fric d'abord ça donne souvent des résultats assez triste chez Ubisoft, avec des supers idées, et concepts qui ont toujours ce gout d'inachevé. Moi c'est Wildlands qui m'a le plus dégoutté là dessus en terme de potentiel. Après ça sert à rien de traiter tout en mode "Evil", quand un dev ou autre rôle vient défendre un point de vue dans une interview, je vois pas plus de manipulation que quand on vend un projet informatique à un client. Le réalisme économique ne m'oblige pas à "mentir ou tromper" sur ce qui est proposé en réalisation. Evidemment qu'une entreprise défend ses intérêts économiques. Juste une question de nuance en fait.


Le problème c’est que l’interview n’est pas une vraie discussion franche et honnête. C’est enregistré puis diffusé donc ça devient un exercice de communication. La personne que tu interroges est préparée et tout ce qu’elle dira aura déjà été discuté et approuvé en interne. Peut-être que tout ne sera pas que mensonges et esquives mais tu n’auras certainement pas toute la vérité. Je suppose aussi que le cadre des questions n’était pas libre.

----------


## AgentDerf

> Je me permet de continuer :
> - L'adversaire prend Lion
> -> Ok je prend Mute
> -> L’adversaire prend Jackal ou Doka
> -> Je suis baisé.


Mute contre Doka. 
Mute brouille la visé de Jackal quand il a sa visière magique.
Après oui Jackal pourra toujours te trouvé si tu es partie roamer, mais bon c'est un peu son job non.

----------


## Redlight

Certes il y a un contre (et heureusement) mais je trouve ça un peu binaire et pas très engageant en terme de gameplay. Un peu comme si tu jouais à pierre feuille ciseaux.

----------


## Raoul Wolfoni

Ben pis Mute est désormais incontournable, il brouille tellement de gadget ennemi...

----------


## Frypolar

> Mute brouille la visé de Jackal quand il a sa visière magique.


C’est pas un contre ça, Jackal scanne tes traces de pas et être dans le rayon d’action du brouilleur ne t’en protège pas. Déjà que Mute n’est pas vraiment un contre de Lion. Au lieu de devoir rester immobile t’as le droit de bouger dans un rayon de 1 mètre. Paie ton contre. Le problème c’est que, dans la situation d’un roamer contre Jackal, le roamer a une chance. J’en ai déjà parlé il y a quelques pages mais c’est même un bon moyen de flinguer Jackal si c’est lui qui vient te chercher (ce qui est une erreur de sa part). Rajoute Lion et tu peux rien faire. Si tu bouges pas, t’es mort. Si tu bouges, t’es mort. Et tous les attaquants bénéficients de ces informations.

Edit : j’ajouterai que Mute a déjà fort à faire de base avec ses gadgets.

----------


## Evene

> Le problème c’est que l’interview n’est pas une vraie discussion franche et honnête. C’est enregistré puis diffusé donc ça devient un exercice de communication. La personne que tu interroges est préparée et tout ce qu’elle dira aura déjà été discuté et approuvé en interne. Peut-être que tout ne sera pas que mensonges et esquives mais tu n’auras certainement pas toute la vérité. Je suppose aussi que le cadre des questions n’était pas libre.


Evidemment que pour des studios de cette taille la communication est calibrée, dans tout ce qui est dit la vérité est surement quelque part entre le ressenti des joueurs et la communication. OK. Et qu'est ce qu'on essaye de démontrer dans la conversation ? Que tout ce qu'il dit est faux, que la vision c'est pas de faire de R6 un jeu multi compétitif typé MOBA ? Que Outbreak c'est pas l'occasion de faire une parenthèse fun qui en même temps leur fait un cash flow sympa ? Je comprends pas trop ce que tu essayes de contre argumenter en fait ? (je dis ça sur un ton gentil  ::): )

----------


## Frypolar

> Et qu'est ce qu'on essaye de démontrer dans la conversation ?


Qu’il ne faut pas prendre ce qui est dit dans l’interview comme un discours honnête mais un exercice de communication. Que l’objectif pour Ubi n’est pas de dire la vérité mais de donner une certaine image à leurs actions. Les deux peuvent se recouper, bien sûr, mais ce n’est pas le but. C’est particulièrement évident quand il parle de Yacht où il ment complètement.

----------


## Redlight

> Evidemment que pour des studios de cette taille la communication est calibrée, dans tout ce qui est dit la vérité est surement quelque part entre le ressenti des joueurs et la communication. OK. Et qu'est ce qu'on essaye de démontrer dans la conversation ? Que tout ce qu'il dit est faux, que la vision c'est pas de faire de R6 un jeu multi compétitif typé MOBA ? Que Outbreak c'est pas l'occasion de faire une parenthèse fun qui en même temps leur fait un cash flow sympa ? Je comprends pas trop ce que tu essayes de contre argumenter en fait ? (je dis ça sur un ton gentil )


Perso j'ai rien contre Outbreak, c'est un event sympa, qui n'a rien à faire dans l'univers Rainbow Six mais ça me choque pas plus que ça. Je suis un peu déçu des ressources dédiées à cet évènement en revanche, qui aurait pu être utiliser ailleurs. C'est plus l'orientation des derniers opérateurs qui me pose problème : Lion, Finka, Dokka, Ying voir Glaz l'an passé. Sur les 8 derniers opérateurs il reste : Lésion qui est très bien, Ela qui est sorti avec un gun pété et l'a gardé pendant 6 mois et Zofia qui est une sorte de mixte entre Ela et Ash (même si perso je l'aime bien).

----------


## KaMy

> Et quand il dit qu'il pense Outbreak comme un truc provisoire, que ça libère de la contrainte de la maintenabilité, et de "il faut équilibrer ça, il faut corriger 10 000 bugs, ... etc, je pense que c'est sincère et que ça fait sens.


C'est quand même pas très rassurant un dev qui dit qu'il fait un mode de jeu éphémère parce que comme ça il n'a pas besoin de faire trop de boulot. 
Et honnêtement après avoir fait chaque map 2 fois bah j’espère effectivement que ça n'a pas représenté trop de taff parce que je n'y vois aucun intérêt c'est L4D en moins bien et 10 ans après. Y'a 3 pauvres maps dont une pliée en 15 min du 1er coup en difficile avec un blaireau en pickup. 
Je ne parles même pas des cosmétiques qui sont de simples recolor jaune pour les anciens opérateurs ou blanc pour les 2 nouveaux. On ne peut même pas dire qu'on reste pour le kiff du gunplay parce que le feeling est bofbof et dans ce cas la Killing Floor est loin devant.

----------


## Evene

> C'est quand même pas très rassurant un dev qui dit qu'il fait un mode de jeu éphémère parce que comme ça il n'a pas besoin de faire trop de boulot.


C'est quand même pas pareil de faire un one shot, et de maintenir un mode de jeu pour les 10 ans à venir non ? Je sais pas si c'est de faire mon indie dev en hobbyiste qui fait que je suis plus "ouvert" d'esprit sur le point de vue développement. Mais des fois quand on écoute les joueurs, on croirait que "y'a qu'à" "faut qu'on" systématiquement. J'en ai suivi des développements de jeux, oui ok à ce stade on sait ce que c'est une com' de gros studio. Après j'ai un peu du mal, ils ajoutent du contenu gratuit, mais non c'est un scandale.

C'est comme l'argument sur les ressources qui pourraient être attribuées sur autre chose, ça fait écho avec mon propre boulot : "vous avez qu'à mettre plus de développeurs pour finir le projet plus vite". Bah non, ça marche pas comme ça, on fait pas un bébé plus vite avec deux mamans. 

Je dis pas que rien n'est entendable comme argument, mais je trouve que les joueurs sont devenus implacables avec les studios. Peut être parce qu'on nous a beaucoup fait bouffer de la merde aussi, je dis pas. Mais quand même c'est pas hyper sain je trouve.

----------


## Redlight

> C'est quand même pas pareil de faire un one shot, et de maintenir un mode de jeu pour les 10 ans à venir non ? Je sais pas si c'est de faire mon indie dev en hobbyiste qui fait que je suis plus "ouvert" d'esprit sur le point de vue développement. Mais des fois quand on écoute les joueurs, on croirait que "y'a qu'à" "faut qu'on" systématiquement. J'en ai suivi des développements de jeux, oui ok à ce stade on sait ce que c'est une com' de gros studio. Après j'ai un peu du mal, ils ajoutent du contenu gratuit, mais non c'est un scandale.
> 
> C'est comme l'argument sur les ressources qui pourraient être attribuées sur autre chose, ça fait écho avec mon propre boulot : "vous avez qu'à mettre plus de développeurs pour finir le projet plus vite". Bah non, ça marche pas comme ça, on fait pas un bébé plus vite avec deux mamans. 
> 
> Je dis pas que rien n'est entendable comme argument, mais je trouve que les joueurs sont devenus implacables avec les studios. Peut être parce qu'on nous a beaucoup fait bouffer de la merde aussi, je dis pas. Mais quand même c'est pas hyper sain je trouve.


DLC gratuit financé par la vente des seasons pass and co...

Et ton exemple avec ton boulot n'a rien avoir. Un budget a été adressé à l'équipe chargé d'Outbreak, équipe composé d'artiste, de levels designer, de développeurs, de scénaristes etc. On est pas du tout dans le cas classique des fans qui gueulent parce que des cosmétiques sortent alors que des bugs sont présent dans le jeu. Mais je veux bien que tu m'expliques en quoi ces ressources ne pouvaient pas travailler sur la map supprimée financé avec mon argent du season pass notamment ou sur la mise en place d'un shooting range pour tester armes, gadgets, opérateurs et d’exercé sa visée.

----------


## Frypolar

> C'est comme l'argument sur les ressources qui pourraient être attribuées sur autre chose, ça fait écho avec mon propre boulot : "vous avez qu'à mettre plus de développeurs pour finir le projet plus vite". Bah non, ça marche pas comme ça, on fait pas un bébé plus vite avec deux mamans.


Non mais faut arrêter de sortir cet argument sans arrêt. C’est pas du tout le cas ici et personne n’a dit de mettre plus de développeurs sur le jeu. Ça doit faire une dizaine de fois qu’on le répète ici mais je vais le refaire une fois de plus. Depuis deux ans et demi il y a des demandes/critiques sur le jeu qui touchent TOUS les aspects du jeu. Tous. Et Ubi les ignore. Là ils sortent un nouveau mode de jeu qui a demandé des compétences très diverses. Ces ressources auraient parfaitement pu servir à répondre aux demandes et critiques puisque cela concerne grosso modo les mêmes postes. Sauf que ça aurait rapporté moins de thunes. Par contre ça nous aurait épargné les uniformes jaunes pour tout le monde qui rendent l’identification des opérateurs encore plus difficile. J’aimerais pas être un nouveau joueur aujourd’hui.

Et j’ajouterai que tu n’es pas le seul développeur sur ce forum, loin de là  :;):

----------


## Flipmode

Faut comprendre ubi, c'est la première fois qu'ils sortent une jeu qui fait plus de 2 ans, pas l'habitude.

----------


## Evene

> Et j’ajouterai que tu n’es pas le seul développeur sur ce forum, loin de là


J'imagine bien xD 

Nan mais on est d'accord en gros. En tant que joueur je suis d'accord sur l'aspect critiques/écoute/thune. Après aujourd'hui de manière réaliste est ce qu'on imagine Ubisoft choisir le confort des joueurs et la finalisation de ses jeux avant l'argent, ça fait longtemps que c'est pas le cas, et y a aucune raison que ça change. Je trouve que finalement R6 s'en tire pas si mal par rapport aux autres jeux Ubi. Bref, je crois qu'on a fait le tour.

----------


## Frypolar

> Nan mais on est d'accord en gros. En tant que joueur je suis d'accord sur l'aspect critiques/écoute/thune. Après aujourd'hui de manière réaliste est ce qu'on imagine Ubisoft choisir le confort des joueurs et la finalisation de ses jeux avant l'argent, ça fait longtemps que c'est pas le cas, et y a aucune raison que ça change. Je trouve que finalement R6 s'en tire pas si mal par rapport aux autres jeux Ubi. Bref, je crois qu'on a fait le tour.


Quand tu vois les sommes qu’ils claquent dans l’e-sport, tu peux être certain que le jeu est hyper rentable. Ce que demandent les joueurs c’est pas cher hein. Je vois mal comment faire en sorte qu’on puisse explorer les maps avec munitions/gadgets illimités soit compliqué. Idem pour le stand de tir. Pareil pour les stats des armes dans les menus. En fait ce sont beaucoup de petits trucs en comparaison d’Outbreak.

----------


## Evene

ça c'est clair que le stand de tir, ils pourraient se sortir les doigts.

----------


## Shep1

> Faut comprendre ubi, c'est la première fois qu'ils sortent une jeu qui fait plus de 2 ans, pas l'habitude.


Je sais pas si c'était ironique, mais j'ai bien rigolé  ::XD::

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Wow :

https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...in_a_nutshell/

----------


## Redlight

Ca serait impressionnant si ce connard ne dérankait pas de manière à être bronze/silver.

----------


## mcgrill

Même en catégorie Ourson je ne sors pas ça.

----------


## Wedgge

> Ca serait impressionnant si ce connard ne dérankait pas de manière à être bronze/silver.


Toute cette rage  ::O: .

----------


## n0ra

> Toute cette rage .





> bronze/silver


J'ai trouvé ce passage particulièrement violent  :WTF:

----------


## Shep1

> Toute cette rage .


En même temps red à raison les mecs, qui font ça ils sont aussi toxique que les cheaters.

----------


## Wedgge

Trop gros, passera jamais, vil félon  :tired: .

----------


## Flipmode

> Je sais pas si c'était ironique, mais j'ai bien rigolé


J'ai écrit ça comme une connerie et après avoir posté je me suis dit que c'était pas si con comme raisonnement.

----------


## Redlight

> J'ai trouvé ce passage particulièrement violent


Je sais pas si vous avez bien compris mon message. Le mec a je pense un bon niveau et il fait exprès de perdre pour se classer dans des rangs bas pour poutrer du noob et/ou booster ses potes en premade.

C'est juste inadmissible comme comportement, il s'amuse à pourrir le jeu des autres, ça revient à glitch ou cheater pour moi.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim



----------


## Redlight

Ah ah putain c'est trop ça  ::XD::

----------


## n0ra

> Je sais pas si vous avez bien compris mon message. Le mec a je pense un bon niveau et il fait exprès de perdre pour se classer dans des rangs bas pour poutrer du noob et/ou booster ses potes en premade.
> 
> C'est juste inadmissible comme comportement, il s'amuse à pourrir le jeu des autres, ça revient à glitch ou cheater pour moi.


Ah mais je suis d'accord avec toi, c'était juste pour pousser à la surenchère le message de Wedgge  ::P: .

----------


## delbosque

> Je sais pas si vous avez bien compris mon message. Le mec a je pense un bon niveau et il fait exprès de perdre pour se classer dans des rangs bas pour poutrer du noob et/ou booster ses potes en premade.
> 
> C'est juste inadmissible comme comportement, il s'amuse à pourrir le jeu des autres, ça revient à glitch ou cheater pour moi.


Clairement c'est abusé ce genre de comportement (avec un masse de report il devrait être ban) je comprends mieux pourquoi je trouve en gold III / II des mecs avec des scores de fou qui font la game à eux tout seul ...

Même si malheureusement dans tous les jeux compétitifs on retrouve ce genre de pratique  ::rolleyes::

----------


## MrBishop

De bonnes ranked hier soir et une ambiance de ouf, merci les gars. On a réussi à gérer du full Plat et un beau 4-1 sur Tour je crois... Ça jouait agressif, tout le monde était parfaitement autonomes, fin propre.
Je mettrai les screens dans la journée !

----------


## Wedgge

Evite celui où on est dans les douches.

----------


## Redlight

Bon sinon on a fait quelques parties sympa hier.

Et je repensais à Border qu'on a perdu et je pense qu'on avait vraiment pas la bonne compo pour défendre armurerie, Mute et Vigil, surtout ce dernier n'est pas top car il y a peu de roaming. Et il nous manquait Smoket et Jager (voir Pulse), on aurait du le voir après la première défense de perdu. Mais quand on y pense il était super bien organisé : Montagne qui push site, Ash qui détruit ma Mira, Glaz qui couvre en rappel à l'Est et Blackbeard qui passe par le toit pour éviter le spawnkill et vient se poisitionner ventilation (je vois trop comment le sortir hormis un C4). Ca fait 4 joueurs parfaitement coordonnés, voir 5 avec le mec qui plante.
La prochaine fois il faudra absolument prendre Smoke sur ce site, percé le sol sous le porte et mettre un roamer guichet pour punir les gars en rappel à l'Est.

Totalement l'inverse de nous quand on essayé de prendre ce site. D'ailleurs c'est bien de savoir attaquer un côté mais on devrait changer plus souvent. Sur le round où l'on a essayé tout le monde était perdu : BB en rappel à babeloued, Buck qui se baladait, Ash qui ne progressait pas. On a rien fait pendant 1m30. Alors qu'on aurait du sécurisé la CCTV pour prendre le couloir, progresser open-space. Sortir le mec fontaine avec des grenades puis faire péter les murs sur B et planter avec BB qui coupe les rotation depuis ventilation.

Tower était plutôt propre ouais, même si les roamers en face n'était pas très doué.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Clairement c'est abusé ce genre de comportement (avec un masse de report il devrait être ban)


Jamais. Pourquoi il serait ban? Pour avoir perdu des ranked et être 6 ranks en dessous son potentiel rank max?

----------


## delbosque

> Jamais. Pourquoi il serait ban? Pour avoir perdu des ranked et être 6 ranks en dessous son potentiel rank max?


Ouai mais c'est voulu donc bon ...

----------


## Redlight

> Jamais. Pourquoi il serait ban? Pour avoir perdu des ranked et être 6 ranks en dessous son potentiel rank max?


Pour exploiter le système. Pour moi c'est comme exploiter un glitch. Il n'est pas 6 rank, mais facile 10 voir 12 rang en dessous et ça sur différents comptes.

----------


## MrBishop

En fait Jazz avait essayer de percer le sol sous la porte mais il s'est un peu foiré et a pas percer au bon endroit :/

Et j'ai essayer de tenir une micro-ligne avec Echo pour fumer BB mais il m'a quand même mit un HS.. J'aurais pas dû. Dans ce genre de trucs, j'aurais du rester en vie pour utiliser mon Yokai

----------


## Mizugashi

> Bon sinon on a fait quelques parties sympa hier.
> 
> Et je repensais à Border qu'on a perdu et je pense qu'on avait vraiment pas la bonne compo pour défendre armurerie, Mute et Vigil, surtout ce dernier n'est pas top car il y a peu de roaming. Et il nous manquait Smoket et Jager (voir Pulse), on aurait du le voir après la première défense de perdu. Mais quand on y pense il était super bien organisé : Montagne qui push site, Ash qui détruit ma Mira, Glaz qui couvre en rappel à l'Est et Blackbeard qui passe par le toit pour éviter le spawnkill et vient se poisitionner ventilation (je vois trop comment le sortir hormis un C4). Ca fait 4 joueurs parfaitement coordonnés, voir 5 avec le mec qui plante.
> La prochaine fois il faudra absolument prendre Smoke sur ce site, percé le sol sous le porte et mettre un roamer guichet pour punir les gars en rappel à l'Est.
> 
> Totalement l'inverse de nous quand on essayé de prendre ce site. D'ailleurs c'est bien de savoir attaquer un côté mais on devrait changer plus souvent. Sur le round où l'on a essayé tout le monde était perdu : BB en rappel à babeloued, Buck qui se baladait, Ash qui ne progressait pas. On a rien fait pendant 1m30. Alors qu'on aurait du sécurisé la CCTV pour prendre le couloir, progresser open-space. Sortir le mec fontaine avec des grenades puis faire péter les murs sur B et planter avec BB qui coupe les rotation depuis ventilation.
> 
> Tower était plutôt propre ouais, même si les roamers en face n'était pas très doué.


Pour Border, faut surtout préciser qu'on a perdu des manches parce que tout me monde s'embrochait bêtement (moi y compris).
Pas juste à cause du Vigil que j'ai joué la première manche où ils ont rush archives lors de l'overtime (la première manche en def de la partie en l’occurrence j'étais smoke et on l'avait remportée). 
Smoke, plein de fois on l'avai. Je l'ai pris notamment sur cette deuxième fois où ils ont rush et personne n'était en place pour prévoir un rush qu'ils avaient déjà fait et qui a été call. 
Ou sur la "def" des guichets ou j'étais le seul dans CCTV et donc facilement prenable en crossfire.

Et quand on a essayé de faire une attaque archive, désoler mais je jouais le BB et j'étais pas du tout en rappel à babeloued mais en position sur ventilation en train d'attendre le reste des gens pour finalement me retrouver tout seul comme un con a la fin  :;): 
Donc bon.

----------


## Redlight

> Pour Border, faut surtout préciser qu'on a perdu des manches parce que tout me monde s'embrochait bêtement.
> Pas juste à cause du Vigil que j'ai joué la première manche où ils ont rush archives lors de l'overtime (la première manche en def de la partie en l’occurrence j'étais smoke et on l'avait remportée). 
> Smoke, plein de fois on l'avai. Je l'ai pris notamment sur cette deuxième fois où ils ont rush et personne n'était en place pour prévoir un rush qu'ils avaient déjà fait et qui a été call. 
> Ou sur la "def" des guichets ou j'étais le seul dans CCTV et donc facilement prenable en crossfire.
> 
> Et quand on a essayé de faire une attaque archive, désoler mais je jouais le BB et j'étais pas du tout en rappel à babeloued mais en position sur ventilation en train d'attendre le reste des gens pour finalement me retrouver tout seul comme un con a la fin 
> Donc bon.


Bah d'où venait le soucis alors ? Je ne me souviens pas bien mais j'ai pas vu beaucoup de smoke partir quand Montagne est entré et qu'ils ont enfumé le site, je ne me souviens plus mais il me semble que c'était Mute qui était sur le site B. Perso je ne pouvais pas être plus en place avec Mira, j'ai pris 3 flash de mémoire, puis j'ai balancé un C4 dans le fumigène sans touché personne sur le call de Bishop. Qui est mort juste avant Bishop sur cette défense par le BB d'ailleurs ? Perso j'ai fait mon maximum pour défendre ce site, ma Mira qui faisait face à été détruite et j'avais BB et Glaz qui triangulait ma position mais je n'ai réussit qu'a prende un seul kill sur chacune de ces défenses.

Pour la défense custom faut voir ça avec Jazz, j'ai répéter plusieurs fois de défendre CCTV et effectivement tu était tout seul et on s'est fait allumer par la trappe qui donne sur tout le site comme des lapins. Mais bon apparemment c'est pas nécessaire  ::ninja:: 

Pour l'attaque c'est bizarre j'ai le souvenir de te voir en rappel à l'ouest près du site A en début de round. Mais c'est pas ce qui nous coute le round on a pas sut identifier le problème. Je pense qu'on aurait du prendre la CCTV pour circuler à l'étage. On s'est retrouvé un peu pris en sandwich.

----------


## MrBishop

C'est Lésion (donc Monsieur les mauvais tuyaux, si vous voyez de qui je parle  ::ninja::  ) qui est mort juste avant moi en essayant de sortir BB ventilation.
Après tu joues ou tu perds, R6 c'est ça. Si tu tentes pas des trucs, t'arrives jamais à rien.. Hier on a tenter du Montagne fumi mais j'étais tellement mauvais avec que voilà  :<_<: 
Faudrait déjà que je commence par choisir le bon spawn puis on verra pour la suite  :<_<:

----------


## Wedgge

Et que tu cesses une fois pour toute de te jeter dans mes balles lorsque je spray avec Ela. Comment je t'ai séché sur club house  ::O: .

Sinon Clem à fait le moove du siècle sur Twitch quelques seconde après le tragique décès de Bishop, je crois bien que Jazz l'a record, allégorie :

----------


## Redlight

> C'est Lésion (donc Monsieur les mauvais tuyaux, si vous voyez de qui je parle  ) qui est mort juste avant moi en essayant de sortir BB ventilation.
> Après tu joues ou tu perds, R6 c'est ça. Si tu tentes pas des trucs, t'arrives jamais à rien.. Hier on a tenter du Montagne fumi mais j'étais tellement mauvais avec que voilà 
> Faudrait déjà que je commence par choisir le bon spawn puis on verra pour la suite


Ah ah oui l'attaque sur banque ou je me retrouve tout seul à spawner égoût^^. C'est dommage c'est facile cette attaque avec Tatcher ou Twicht, Thermite et Montagne c'est facile de prendre les serveurs pendant que les 2 autres sécurise la trappe. On ouvre on plante et c'est la win.

----------


## Mizugashi

> Bah d'où venait le soucis alors ? Je ne me souviens pas bien mais j'ai pas vu beaucoup de smoke partir quand Montagne est entré et qu'ils ont enfumé le site, je ne me souviens plus mais il me semble que c'était Mute qui était sur le site B. Perso je ne pouvais pas être plus en place avec Mira, j'ai pris 3 flash de mémoire, puis j'ai balancé un C4 dans le fumigène sans touché personne sur le call de Bishop. Qui est mort juste avant Bishop sur cette défense par le BB d'ailleurs ? Perso j'ai fait mon maximum pour défendre ce site, ma Mira qui faisait face à été détruite et j'avais BB et Glaz qui triangulait ma position mais je n'ai réussit qu'a prende un seul kill sur chacune de ces défenses.
> 
> Pour la défense custom faut voir ça avec Jazz, j'ai répéter plusieurs fois de défendre CCTV et effectivement tu était tout seul et on s'est fait allumer par la trappe qui donne sur tout le site comme des lapins. Mais bon apparemment c'est pas nécessaire



J'ai voulu en lancer des smokes, une est partie. Pis après ma tête est partie à cause du BB lorsque je voulais smoké le montagne parce que j'étais coincé coté fontaine et plus en position pour ce montagne  :Splash: ; je dis pas que j'ai été parfait non plus, c'est juste une addition de plein de choses qui font que l'on a perdu sur ces rounds. Je vais pas non plus prétendre avoir la solution au souci, pour être franc je ne m'en souviens pas plus que ça, je voulais juste préciser certaines choses.
Mute était au niveau de la trap, il n'avait plus de C4 lorsqu'ils plantaient vu qu'ils avaient bien bait le C4.

Pour Custom, c'est impossible sans tenir le plus longtemps possible CCTV, en effet...

De toute façon, on aurait eu un blitz...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Redlight

> J'ai voulu en lancer des smokes, une est partie. Pis après ma tête est partie à cause du BB lorsque je voulais smoké le montagne parce que j'étais coincé coté fontaine et plus en position pour ce montagne ; je dis pas que j'ai été parfait non plus, c'est juste une addition de plein de choses qui font que l'on a perdu sur ces rounds. Je vais pas non plus prétendre avoir la solution au souci, pour être franc je ne m'en souviens pas plus que ça, je voulais juste préciser certaines choses.
> Mute était au niveau de la trap, il n'avait plus de C4 lorsqu'ils plantaient vu qu'ils avaient bien bait le C4.
> 
> Pour Custom, c'est impossible sans tenir le plus longtemps possible CCTV, en effet...
> 
> De toute façon, on aurait eu un blitz...


C'est bien ce qu'il me semble aussi. C'est dommage je pense que ça se joue à pas grande chose les deux rounds de défenses que l'on perd comme ça. A mon avis Smoke à la place de Mute et c'était win car il serait arrivé à court de fumigène. Les mecs attendaient juste que l'on se jette dans leur lignes. Si on leur avait posé plus de problème je pense qu'ils n'auraient pas eut la réponse. Un pulse par dessous aurait été une solution aussi.


Pareil si Jazz sort Glaz en debut de round c'est finit. Mais ça c'est trop aléatoire, il faut mieux blinder la strat que se baser sur une sortie audacieuse pour prendre l'avantage.

Reste que la position de BB est vraiment forte et comme il passait par le toit pas moyen de l'empêcher d'y accéder.

Pour la CCTV il faudrait voir s'il n'y a pas des angles à travailler pour aider depuis le bombe site. Mais c'est minimum 2 dedans de toute façon.

Reste qu'ils étaient pas mauvais, le spawnkill que je me prend sur le dernier round, je l'ai encore en travers. Bandit à l'holographique, porte armurerie qui lean et me met un HS alors que j'escalade la structure à l'ouest.  ::O:

----------


## Paradox

> Et quand il dit qu'il pense Outbreak comme un truc provisoire, que ça libère de la contrainte de la maintenabilité, et de "il faut équilibrer ça, il faut corriger 10 000 bugs, ... etc, je pense que c'est sincère et que ça fait sens.


Sincere, je n'espere pas.

Faire sens, absolument pas.

----------


## Flipmode

Merci à Bishop de m'avoir pl ce soir, en solo c'est chiant  ::P:

----------


## MrBishop

no problemo

J'étais plus très chaud après notre défaite sur Oregon. En plus j'étais fatigué... Sorry les gars  ::zzz::  . Puis si le jeu m'a bien appris un truc, c'est que quand on a plus envie de jouer, ça sert à rien de continuer sinon on fait que de la merde en boite.

Y a eu des bonnes choses quand même !

----------


## delbosque

Je vois qu'il y a quelques canards chauds depuis pas mal de temps. Je n'ai pas une aussi grande expertise du jeu (lvl 71 environ 60h de jeu) et j'aimerai bien progresser en strat  ::): 

Je suis gold III mais à vrai dire mon point noir c'est plus de communiquer au niveau des différents endroits (ya tellement à faire pour tout connaitre) donc si jamais vous voulez jouer avec quelqu'un de moins bon  ::rolleyes::  ba je suis preneur

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Il suffit de passer sur Le mumble. Il y a très souvent du monde qui joue

----------


## delbosque

> Il suffit de passer sur Le mumble. Il y a très souvent du monde qui joue



De ce que j'ai pu voir il faut faire une demande pour y accéder non ?

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> De ce que j'ai pu voir il faut faire une demande pour y accéder non ?


Oui. Il y a le lien dans le premier post du topic

----------


## Frypolar

> De ce que j'ai pu voir il faut faire une demande pour y accéder non ?


Oui, c’est là et c’est pour éviter les nuisibles.

----------


## mcgrill

> Oui, c’est là et c’est pour éviter les nuisibles.


Bah non j'ai accès...

----------


## MrBishop

Tant que tu petes pas des couloirs entiers avec ta Ash juste histoire de, tu peux venir

 ::ninja::

----------


## Flipmode

Si on peut plus faire exploser des maisons  ::ninja:: 

Y'a un site pour avoir les stats complète de notre compte ?

Je suis content : en 4v5 (un leaver) je fais un joli 14/5 et le dernier round la win juste en pingant les mecs, plus qu'à tirer pour les autres :D

J'aime le ELO hell :D

----------


## Barbe Rousse

www.r6db.com

Sinon, dernière vidéo de MacieJay sur le TTS : aucun kill grace/à cause du pouvoir de Lion.
Son activation, comme celle de Finka, reste toutefois toujours déséquilibrée pour l'instant.

----------


## Flipmode

Marci !

Je capte pas j'ai fait plusieurs ranked d'affilé mais mon rank à pas bougé d'un point même entre chaque game.

----------


## Kaelis

Je viens d'avoir un bug bizarre...

Je pose un Fuze sur un plancher, pendant que Fuze se redresse après avoir posé le machin... bloqué en pleine animation, plus aucune commande qui répond. Je suis resté figé sur place jusqu'à la fin du round.

----------


## Frypolar

> Je viens d'avoir un bug bizarre...
> 
> Je pose un Fuze sur un plancher, pendant que Fuze se redresse après avoir posé le machin... bloqué en pleine animation, plus aucune commande qui répond. Je suis resté figé sur place jusqu'à la fin du round.


Hernie discale fulgurante.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Hernie discale fulgurante.


Je plussoie.

----------


## Wedgge

> Hernie discale fulgurante.


La célérité et la précision de cette réponse trahit une expérience personnelle tout aussi fulgurante de vieux  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Kaelis

Cette remarque de traître  ::o:

----------


## mcgrill

> Marci !
> 
> Je capte pas j'ai fait plusieurs ranked d'affilé mais mon rank à pas bougé d'un point même entre chaque game.


Le hackeur derankeur à encore frappé.
Bishopppppppppppppppppp au secours !!!!

----------


## Redlight

Le six en infographie (en version plus compressé)

----------


## Frypolar

Il faut forcément un compte pour télécharger ?

Edit : https://www.dropbox.com/s/rahm5lo2tt...pgic.jpg?raw=1

----------


## n0ra

Je vois rien du tout moi.

Edit : merci Frypo !

----------


## Wedgge

Smoke reste le roi  :Cigare: . Très intéressantes toutes ses stat, sympa de l'avoir link.

----------


## MrBishop

Nous on rekt du Diamond, pas le temps de niaiser  :Cigare:  . Sympa ces ranked entre couche-tards, on a fait vraiment de belles choses contre des mecs qui avaient vraiment des bonnes strats. Celle là c'était sur Oregon en bombe, et on jouait Chambre en point de défense. On voulait à tout prix éviter l'overtime pour qu'ils prennent Armurerie, parce qu'ils étaient super solides sur ce BP là.

Du coup on a gagnait Chambre en 2vs4 avec Jazz, fin on a essayer de jouer super agressif et ça a plutôt bien payer. Comme d'hab, j'essaye de jouer autres choses que Pulse, genre un peu de bomb site avec Echo, puis Ela... Avant je jouais que Pulse donc les gars en face avaient juste à sortir IQ et j'étais finis  :Emo:  .
Mais sinon content, les ranked se passent bien en ce moment donc ça fait plaisir  ::happy2::  . Toujours des erreurs mais bon, c'est la fin de saisons en plus, donc c'est l'occasion de faire du ranked et level up !

Et vu que le 3e fait genre que c'est un gold 3 alors que c'est un Diamant passé : https://r6db.com/player/621c938b-ba6...762c1a/summary
Niveau 113 et Diamant + Plat 2
Range ton smurf quoi ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Les tapis utilisés par les joueurs à la 6 invitational c'était plutôt du QCK ou du QCK+ niveau taille ?

----------


## Flipmode

Prends toujours le plus large, au pire tu découpes  ::ninja::

----------


## delbosque

Bon c'est bon j'étais sur le mumble hier soir mais il y avait personne vers 22h40 du coup je playerai ce week end  :;):  (maybe après le taf et après les hip hop sessions si jamais vous voulez de moi :D )

----------


## Redlight

R6 sur Bein :

http://www.beinsports.com/france/esp...nd-boum/802821

----------


## schouffy

"R6S et Cod, deux franchises qui n'ont pas fini de s'opposer"  :^_^:

----------


## Flipmode

Bon j'ai un gros problème je peux pas acheter de pack d'op parce que ça bloque ma tentative d'achat de crédits



> Erreur
> Une erreur est survenue lors de la communication avec les serveurs Steam. Veuillez réessayer plus tard.


Ça me le fait depuis un moment, quelqu'un a le même problème ? y'a moyen de passer autre part pour acheter les années 1 et 2 ?
Je suis bloqué sur les op de base et ça commence à me saouler.

----------


## MrBishop



----------


## Redlight

Ca commence...

----------


## JazzMano

La vérité commence à rentrer dans le cœur des joueurs : https://clips.twitch.tv/GiantSarcast...lingCclamChamp

----------


## Voodoonice

C'est propre à R6 tous c'est changements ou c'est pareil pour tous les équipes e-sport ? 
Ça va finir avec des période de mercato comme au foot cette histoire  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Redlight

Oh tient ça faisait longtemps, tout mes skins ont été reset. Mais quel jeu fantastique  ::lol::

----------


## Voodoonice

Ça c'est tes ragequit atl f4  ::lol::

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Oh tient ça faisait longtemps, tout mes skins ont été reset. Mais quel jeu fantastique


nvidia experience ?

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Oh tient ça faisait longtemps, tout mes skins ont été reset. Mais quel jeu fantastique


Aucun soucis chez moi

----------


## Redlight

> nvidia experience ?


Jeu de merde expérience plutôt.

Ca doit certainement pour me remercier d'avoir pris le season pass...

edit : stats du six

----------


## Barbe Rousse

A chaque fois sil n'y a que toi qui perds tous tes skins non ? Tu dois bien avoir un truc qui fait conflit avec le jeu

----------


## Redlight

Avant c'était les config complètes. La c'est juste les skins et ça faisait plusieurs mois que ça ne mettait pas arrivé. Ça arrive aussi à Macie Jay je crois

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Avant c'était les config complètes. La c'est juste les skins et ça faisait plusieurs mois que ça ne mettait pas arrivé. Ça arrive aussi à Macie Jay je crois


Ça doit être une histoire de niveau d'ELO ou de skill j'imagine.

----------


## Flipmode

> Avant c'était les config complètes. La c'est juste les skins et ça faisait plusieurs mois que ça ne mettait pas arrivé. Ça arrive aussi à Macie Jay je crois


Ça m'est déjà arrivé de plus avoir aucun stuff sur les op j'ai du tout remettre. 
Jamais su pourquoi... Comme pour l'achat d'op pas moyen d'acheter et je sais pas pourquoi.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est propre à R6 tous c'est changements ou c'est pareil pour tous les équipes e-sport ? 
> Ça va finir avec des période de mercato comme au foot cette histoire


Nouvelle scène y'a pas encore beaucoup d'équipes stable et les mecs qui ont du skill essaient déjà de se placer au top avant que les lineup se fix. 
Csgo c'est pareil un moment ça a beaucoup bougé maintenant les team arrivent à rester plus ou moins stable une fois au top.

----------


## MrBishop

Naaaaaaaaaaaan, le truc de ouf !!



https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...ints_by_sight/

 ::wub::

----------


## Voodoonice

Il y a quelqu'un pour m'aider à choper le chibi défi hebdo ?

----------


## Kaelis

Sur Mumble ce soir, si on est 5 pour se marrer ça le fera.

----------


## Redlight

> Il y a quelqu'un pour m'aider à choper le chibi défi hebdo ?


Le problème étant que tu dois tenir 5 parties avant de désinstaller le jeu  ::ninja:: 

Vient sur mumble ça sera torcher rapidement. Mais attention demain c'est finit.

----------


## Voodoonice

Oky

----------


## Exentius

Il faut que je me tape deux Ranked ce soir pour avoir mon charme alakon.

----------


## Redlight

Je redécouvrer Zofia avec un holo à la place de mon ACOG, ça fait plaisir.

Ah et Wedgge ya une équipe en qualif de CL qui a essayé ta technique de Vigil sur site. Je te laisse deviner comment ça c'est terminé  ::ninja::

----------


## Voodoonice

> Le problème étant que tu dois tenir 5 parties avant de désinstaller le jeu


Légende urbaine, j'ai jamais désinstallé le jeu depuis la beta

----------


## Exentius

Des gens pour du ranked ?

----------


## Flipmode

J'ai enfin réussi à acheter un pack, l'année deux les op sont cool !

----------


## Redlight

Bon bah les Vires ne se sont pas qualifiés pour la CL (défaite contre les SFPD). Il faut avouer que le niveau était extrêmement relevé cette année, énormément d'équipes ont participé. Et les Vires ayant perdu un joueur juste avant le second qualifier ça rendait la tâche encore plus difficile.

Reste à savoir s'ils vont réussir à maintenir leur roster pour les 3 prochains mois et retenter leur chance. Et ça m'étonnerait franchement qu'aucun Vires ne quitte la structure d'ici là.

----------


## delbosque

> Bon bah les Vires ne se sont pas qualifiés pour la CL (défaite contre les SFPD). Il faut avouer que le niveau était extrêmement relevé cette année, énormément d'équipes ont participé. Et les Vires ayant perdu un joueur juste avant le second qualifier ça rendait la tâche encore plus difficile.
> 
> Reste à savoir s'ils vont réussir à maintenir leur roster pour les 3 prochains mois et retenter leur chance. Et ça m'étonnerait franchement qu'aucun Vires ne quitte la structure d'ici là.


L'objectif pour eux, c'est de voir si ils marchent à la GA (même si ils se font sortir rapidos ils veulent voir si ils font encore les mêmes erreurs ...)

----------


## Redlight

> L'objectif pour eux, c'est de voir si ils marchent à la GA (même si ils se font sortir rapidos ils veulent voir si ils font encore les mêmes erreurs ...)


Bah il parlait de la CL quand ils ont sorti le roster quand même...

----------


## Wedgge

On aura un Blitz tout pété ce soir où ils ont rebroussé chemin concernant leur plus belle idée de merde parmi toutes les idées de merde qu'ils ont eu ?

----------


## delbosque

> Bah il parlait de la CL quand ils ont sorti le roster quand même...


Hier Aherys sur son stream expliqué ce que j'ai dis plus haut, vu que la CL s'est mal passé le dernier espoir est la GA, si c'est pas la hauteur au niveau du teamplay le roster ne tiendra pas  :;):

----------


## MrBishop

> Bon bah les Vires ne se sont pas qualifiés pour la CL (défaite contre les SFPD). Il faut avouer que le niveau était extrêmement relevé cette année, énormément d'équipes ont participé. Et les Vires ayant perdu un joueur juste avant le second qualifier ça rendait la tâche encore plus difficile.
> 
> Reste à savoir s'ils vont réussir à maintenir leur roster pour les 3 prochains mois et retenter leur chance. Et ça m'étonnerait franchement qu'aucun Vires ne quitte la structure d'ici là.


C'est encore possible de perdre contre les SFPD ?  ::XD::

----------


## Redlight

J'ai précisé exprès pour toi  ::XD:: 

Mais oui l'une de leur équipe est sympa apparemment.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> On aura un Blitz tout pété ce soir où ils ont rebroussé chemin concernant leur plus belle idée de merde parmi toutes les idées de merde qu'ils ont eu ?


On aura la version du TTS, c'est à dire un blitz boosté aux hormones mais pas autant qu'à la sortie du TTS où il était 2 speed +, là il sera 1,5 speed, mais ça reste du solide quand même.
Le reste c'est dans les patchnotes.

----------


## n0ra

Alors oui les modifications pour Blitz sont celles-ci https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6TTS..._patch_2_info/
Le patch note sur le site officiel est "dépassé" et à part le lien ci-dessus on ne sait pas ce qu'il advient du reste pour la version Live.

----------


## MrBishop

> J'ai précisé exprès pour toi 
> 
> Mais oui l'une de leur équipe est sympa apparemment.


Toi même tu sais  ::XD::

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

J'ai DL le patch, environ 13Go je crois.
Tous les attachements sont débloqués pour toutes les armes, sans remboursement pour ceux qui auraient tout acheté.
Et j'ai pas trouvé l'uniforme elite de Ash
Le petit point jaune sous "operator" toujours présent et puis pas de weekly challenge.
Ça commence bien l'année 3.

Edit : Ah bah juste après avoir fini la maintenance, ils balancent la liste des bugs connus.
utile le TTS :

https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...n_issues_list/

lol :




> Fix deploying in 5 minutes

----------


## Kaelis

Dans 10 minutes t'en seras à 200 gigots de patch  ::o:

----------


## Flipmode

J'ai 9,8Go de mon coté  ::o: 

Avec une connexion nulle  ::|: 

Je veux jouer  ::cry::

----------


## Kaelis

Bizarre pour les défis hebdos, tout a l'heure je les avais (7 au pompe, 7 gadgets/mêlée, 8 FBI, 4 CBRN -les nouveaux-, 20 pistolets en chasse au terro, 3 manches gagnantes en attaque, et encore Jackal + l'escouade de 5 bizarrement).

----------


## Flipmode

Un mec dans le chat de Scok a dit qu'ubi allait faire un event R6 avec des gros streamer, un peu comme le tournois Fortnite barrière.

----------


## Wedgge

Bah c'est cool, mais moi je préfère un stand de tir et pouvoir explorer les map sans me prendre la tête.

----------


## Redlight

Et sans timer à la con.

----------


## Wedgge

Vous précipitez pas pour jouer, comme de coutume les serveurs ont complètement crash.

----------


## MrBishop

Animation élite de Valkyrie & IQ : 

https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...vp_animations/

OH PUTAIN IQ AHAHAHAHAH  ::XD::

----------


## n0ra

Mon dieu  :ouaiouai:  :Facepalm:

----------


## MrBishop

Il nous faut la musique d'IQ les gars, obligé

----------


## Wedgge

Wish you were here  ::'(:

----------


## Krogort

Les skins season pass des nouveaux opérateurs

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

les elites 

https://imgur.com/a/0z0Fo

Cringe alert pour IQ:

https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...vp_animations/

----------


## Metalink

Mais du coup les persos de base qui étaient "censés" être gratuits, c'était des rumeurs juste ?  :tired:

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

J'ai vu que ça rankais, j'attends le pavé de ce soir ou demain de Bishop  ::ninja::

----------


## Frypolar

> Mais du coup les persos de base qui étaient "censés" être gratuits, c'était des rumeurs juste ?


Uniquement pour ceux qui achètent le jeu à partir de maintenant.

----------


## Voodoonice

Les packs outbrake sont uniquement achetable ? ::O:

----------


## Krogort

On en a 4 gratuits et d'autres sont censé être gagnable en faisant des missions de l'event PVE mais...ça marche pas encore.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> On en a 4 gratuits et d'autres sont censé être gagnable en faisant des missions de l'event PVE mais...ça marche pas encore.


T'es sûr de ça?

----------


## Wedgge

Bon ben outbreak c'est tout pourri, faut juste spam le clic gauche comme un décérébré en courant dans tout les sens. Si encore les streum couraient sur les murs et au plafond façon Rage ou Bioshock ça aurait pu être sympa. Mais non, c'est le niveau zero du fps zombie. Ils ont fait de jolies maps en revanche, on sent qu'ils ont passé beaucoup de temps, beaucoup trop d'ailleurs. 

Le seul truc rigolo à faire c'est de balancer une smoke au sol et de courir dedans en cercle pour voir tous les mob se suicider dedans #Percevalstratège2000. 

Et ceci :

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Bon ben outbreak c'est tout pourri, faut juste spam le clic gauche comme un décérébré en courant dans tout les sens.


Ça c'est ta strat pour me TK je crois. Et au final on n'a pas réussi à en finir un en mode pandemic.

----------


## Frypolar

> Les packs outbrake sont uniquement achetable ?


Oui c’est un peu le but de la manœuvre malheureusement.

----------


## Kaelis

> Bon ben outbreak c'est tout pourri, faut juste spam le clic gauche comme un décérébré en courant dans tout les sens.


En essayant de pas cisailler ses potes au passage.

En Pandemic en jouant l'objo proprement ça passe, à mon avis d'ici une semaine ça serait nettoyé à la chaîne par n'importe quelle escouade correcte.

Par contre certains persos me paraissent vraiment nuls, Glaz ça a été une souffrance de le jouer sur ce mode (3 body shots ou un HS pour les infectés normaux qui gigotent dans tous les sens, autant prendre un pompe et c'est réglé).

----------


## Krogort

La MG russe fonctionne très bien.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Par contre certains persos me paraissent vraiment nuls, Glaz ça a été une souffrance de le jouer sur ce mode (3 body shots ou un HS pour les infectés normaux qui gigotent dans tous les sens, autant prendre un pompe et c'est réglé).


Je pense qu'il est utile contre les boss genre apex et le tank à base de HS.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> La MG russe fonctionne très bien.


Le temps de reload est stressant. Personnellement, préférence pour Doc avec un p90 sans acog et un laser.

----------


## Kaelis

Bof bof, je faisais beaucoup plus de taf' avec Ying (désolé pour les flashs  ::ninja:: ).

Sinon le "marquer tout comme lu" z'auraient pu y penser  :Sweat:

----------


## Voodoonice

> Toutefois, quelques autres récompenses d'Outbreak seront disponibles en jeu. Vous pourrez les obtenir sur la base d'autres critères que nous vous communiquerons à une date ultérieure.


 :Lime:

----------


## kalasai

> Uniquement pour ceux qui achètent le jeu à partir de maintenant.


Absolument pas. https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/f...m:153-76770-32

Le à partir de maintenant concerne uniquement les édition starters. En théorie toutes les autres sont censées avoir tout les accessoires et les 20 agents de base de débloquer.

De mon côté j'ai bien les accessoires. Mais pas les agents. Ça dois déconner.

Confirmer par un dev ubi sur Reddit : https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...reddit-android

Il passeront une requête en BDD demain pour corriger ça.

----------


## Agano

Bon bah c'est pas mal comme mode, c'est très bien rythmé et c'est beau. 
En plus on peut voir la vraie tête de Doc  ::ninja:: 

Par contre quel que soit la pétoire j'ai pas l'impression de faire des dégâts, on croirait tirer des billes de caoutchouc.

----------


## Voodoonice

> Day 1 of Operation Chimera and Outbreak is coming to a close, and we have encountered a few issues that are having a direct impact on you and we wanted to talk with you about those. This list is not exhaustive, but includes some of the bigger issues that our community is experiencing.
> 
> Not Receiving 4 Free Outbreak Packs
> Delivery of the free Outbreak Packs was interrupted by the outage we had earlier. We will be running a script to grant these free Outbreak Packs to all players that did not receive them. This script will be deployed tomorrow, once the servers have stabilized. For those of you who have gone ahead and purchased 50 Outbreak Packs, you will be granted 1200 R6 Credits in lieu 4 Outbreak Packs.
> 
> Ash Sidewinder Elite Skin
> Players that qualified for the free Ash Sidewinder Elite we're supposed to receive this Elite set today. Unfortunately, we ran into a deployment issue for this, and were not able to deliver it to you. In order to lessen the confusion, we also removed the Sidewinder Elite from the store. We have been working on a batch grant to deliver this skin to you, and we are aiming to have this delivered to you this week. No data has been lost, and everyone that qualified for it will receive it.
> 
> Outbreak Collection Tab
> ...


Ils sont pas foutu de voir qui a acheté le saison pass avant le 6 mars  ::O:  :^_^:

----------


## Redlight

Oui ça m'a choqué. A la limite s'ils avaient préciser "si vous avez acheté votre season pass mais que vous ne l'avez pas activé etc..." Mais là tu doit faire leur boulot en faisant un ticket et en fournissant une preuve. Heu regarde les logs des comptes.

Mais du coups ils vont le faire à la mimine du coup, du grand professionnalisme. Et vu tous les soucis heureusement que l'on a le TTS  ::ninja::

----------


## MrBishop

> J'ai vu que ça rankais, j'attends le pavé de ce soir ou demain de Bishop


Pas de pavé, mais c'était hyper compliqué ce soir. On est le jour J donc tout le monde rush les matchs de classement et on est tous dans la même fosse : diamants, gold, platine..
Jazz aura beau dire le contraire (  ::ninja::  ), on est tomber sur plusieurs Plat 3 / plat 2 et au moins un diamant. J'ai pas r6db tout le monde mais en face, ça jouait hyper agressif et y avait du bon shoot à certaines games. 
Fin j'étais fatigué, on en était à notre 6-7e ranked non stop avec Jazz, et de notre côté ça suivait pas trop le mouvement parfois.. Exentius qui par exemple n'a pas toucher le jeu depuis des mois, se retrouver contre son gré face à des ex Plat /diamant, oui ça doit être frustrant et c'est pas de sa faute, même si il était plein de bonne volonté. Même moi ça m'a saouler, c'est trop aléatoire

Fin bon, c'est la joie des matchs de classements.. Depuis 3 ans, on fait ça touuuutes les saisons.. On dirait une intro que tu peux pas passer tellement c'est long, chiant et sans intérêt. Juste barbant quoi. C'est pour ça qu'aujourd'hui on en a rush une bonne partie, comme ça plus vite c'est fini et hop, on en parle plus.

----------


## Kaelis

Le son des pas a été retravaillé non ? Hier je les entendais mieux qu'avant (ça résonne énormément je trouve).

Dans la salle des serveurs de la banque, les gugus sont arrivés par les égouts ça faisait un boucan du diable.

----------


## Flipmode

J'ai pas acheté outbreak.
Et je ferais pas mes matchs de classement cette semaine.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

@Bishop : c'est sûr que courir comme un poulet sans tête sur les bomb site sans stratégie ni vérifier où sont les roamers, les sorties, les spawn kills ça fait mal lors du résultat final  ::P:

----------


## Frypolar

> Sinon le "marquer tout comme lu" z'auraient pu y penser


Ça a été proposé dès les premières heures du TTS 




> Je pense qu'il est utile contre les boss genre apex et le tank à base de HS.


Pas contre le tank (les HS ne font rien au passage). Reste les apex sauf qu’il est inutile pour tout le reste. Je vois pas pourquoi il est là en fait.




> 


Non mais ça ce sera des conneries type charme via des challenges. Les packs payants, à mon avis, tu peux te gratter. Déjà qu’ils devaient en filer 14 à la base et que maintenant c’est seulement 4  ::rolleyes:: 




> Ils sont pas foutu de voir qui a acheté le saison pass avant le 6 mars


Et sur reddit ça râle sur Ubi. Vu la popularité du topic il ne devrait pas se faire censuré comme l’autre.
https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co..._hell_ubisoft/

----------


## Kaelis

Les 14 packs, c'est 4+10 (10 avec certaines nouvelles éditions du jeu) non ?

Sinon je suis un peu triste pour l'université, j'aimais bien cette carte. Je préférerais qu'ils laissent toutes les cartes en casual, qu'ils fassent une sélection e-sport top moumoute pour le classé ne me dérange pas mais de là à le forcer à tout le monde...  :Emo:

----------


## Cabfire

On s'est mit à jouer avec des potes le week-end dernier et ce que je peux dire c'est que le jeu semble touffu... 

Vous auriez de bonne ressource youtube (ou autre) pour des gens qui voudraient rentrer dans le truc et qui n'ont pas peur de se renseigner ?

----------


## Frypolar

> Les 14 packs, c'est 4+10 (10 avec certaines nouvelles éditions du jeu) non ?
> 
> Sinon je suis un peu triste pour l'université, j'aimais bien cette carte. Je préférerais qu'ils laissent toutes les cartes en casual, qu'ils fassent une sélection e-sport top moumoute pour le classé ne me dérange pas mais de là à le forcer à tout le monde...


C’est expliqué dans le topic reddit. Au tout début, Ubi avait dit que les nouveaux joueurs recevraient 14 packs contre 4 pour les anciens joueurs (donc ceux qui filent leur thune depuis 2 ans, allez vous faire mettre). Maintenant c’est 4 pour tout le monde. Enfin quand ça bug pas...

----------


## Kaelis

Bizarre parce que c'est sur leur site avec les patch notes : https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/e...era/index.aspx



Au passage avec leur site je comprends enfin pourquoi j'avais parfois du mal à finir un mec à terre  ::happy2::

----------


## n0ra

Début de mes matchs de classement, 2 premières games gagnées, la 3ème à peine commencée que je me fais insulter via chat vocal ( par un bon français ) parce que je laisse le timer de la sélection des personnages défilé, bisous au revoir alt+F4 perte de temps et d'amusement pour moi. Cette communauté bas du front j'en peux plus.

Vous savez si lorsqu'ils enquêtent pour les bans racistes etc ils enquêtent aussi sur ce qu'il se dit via chat vocal ou c'est impossible ? parce que avec leur soit-disant nouveau système de ban les idiots n'utiliseront plus le chat écrit mais utiliseront celui du vocal pour déverser toute leur connerie ...

----------


## Kaelis

C'est rapide de les mettre en sourdine, perso ça m'arrive rarement.

Sinon je commence à me poser des questions sur mes oreilles : en cherchant dans les notes du patch, je voulais vérifier si le bruit des pas avait bien été retravaillé, mais je n'ai rien trouvé si ce n'est :



> USER EXPERIENCE
> Fixed - The Dialog Volume affects environmental sounds, especially footsteps.


J'entendais déjà bien les pas malgré ce bug dont on m'avait parlé ici à tel point que je pensais ne pas être touché. Du coup je suis sur le cul, en temps normal on entend les pas à ce point  ::O: 

Parce que si c'est le cas je m'étais sacrément handicapé sans m'en rendre compte. Les pas que j'entends depuis hier soir c'est vraiment la première fois, même sur des vidéos d'autres personnes ça résonnait pas à ce point.

----------


## delbosque

Moi je serai dispo ce soir et sur le mumble pour ceux qui veulent commencer leur matchs de placement  :;):

----------


## Redlight

> Début de mes matchs de classement, 2 premières games gagnées, la 3ème à peine commencée que je me fais insulter via chat vocal ( par un bon français ) parce que je laisse le timer de la sélection des personnages défilé, bisous au revoir alt+F4 perte de temps et d'amusement pour moi. Cette communauté bas du front j'en peux plus.
> 
> Vous savez si lorsqu'ils enquêtent pour les bans racistes etc ils enquêtent aussi sur ce qu'il se dit via chat vocal ou c'est impossible ? parce que avec leur soit-disant nouveau système de ban les idiots n'utiliseront plus le chat écrit mais utiliseront celui du vocal pour déverser toute leur connerie ...


Viens sur Mumble.

Hier j'ai juste eut le temps de faire un match casual et ça ressemblait furieusement à la meta que j'ai vu sur le TTS, j'espère me tromper...

----------


## Kaelis

Lion j'ai juste un reproche, je me passerais bien de l'effet "tremblotte" généralisée pendant que son drone est activé. Il y a suffisamment d'information à l'écran pour savoir, pas besoin de nous filer la gerbe  :Gerbe:

----------


## delbosque

> Viens sur Mumble.
> 
> Hier j'ai juste eut le temps de faire un match casual et ça ressemblait furieusement à la meta que j'ai vu sur le TTS, j'espère me tromper...


J'ai fais pareil car déjà les serveurs avaient du mal :D Et non t'es quasi sur en attaque d'avoir un blitz (booster à +1 de vitesse) / LION / FINKA après les gens rushent comme des gogoles donc si tu es malin et tu te places bien ça se contre quand même sauf si tes mates sont stupides. 

Tu mets Kapkan / Frost / Ela / Tachanka (bien positionné il peut être redoutable  ::trollface:: ) bref ça se contre, pour moi c'est plus le blitz qui est relou

----------


## Exentius

> Pas de pavé, mais c'était hyper compliqué ce soir. On est le jour J donc tout le monde rush les matchs de classement et on est tous dans la même fosse : diamants, gold, platine..
> Jazz aura beau dire le contraire (  ), on est tomber sur plusieurs Plat 3 / plat 2 et au moins un diamant. J'ai pas r6db tout le monde mais en face, ça jouait hyper agressif et y avait du bon shoot à certaines games. 
> Fin j'étais fatigué, on en était à notre 6-7e ranked non stop avec Jazz, et de notre côté ça suivait pas trop le mouvement parfois.. Exentius qui par exemple n'a pas toucher le jeu depuis des mois, se retrouver contre son gré face à des ex Plat /diamant, oui ça doit être frustrant et c'est pas de sa faute, même si il était plein de bonne volonté. Même moi ça m'a saouler, c'est trop aléatoire
> 
> Fin bon, c'est la joie des matchs de classements.. Depuis 3 ans, on fait ça touuuutes les saisons.. On dirait une intro que tu peux pas passer tellement c'est long, chiant et sans intérêt. Juste barbant quoi. C'est pour ça qu'aujourd'hui on en a rush une bonne partie, comme ça plus vite c'est fini et hop, on en parle plus.


C'est très chaud quand on ne connait plus les angles en défense, ou les strats en attaque, j'étais parfois complètement à la ramasse.
Comme je l'ai dit hier, ne pas hésiter à me dire ce qu'il faut que je renforce en début de round, etc...
Sans pour autant me mettre la pression (je sais que c'est pas évident) parce que je stresse pas mal quand je suis last, alors qu'avant mon arrêt forcé du jeu j'étais plus calme dans ce genre de situation. Sans compter que j'ai perdu énormément de réflexes, et ça ne se voit pas aux killcam, par exemple le kapkan que j'ai raté sur la  boîte de nuit, j'ai mis deux secondes à comprendre que c'était un Kapkan et pas du décors.
Sinon se faire malmener par des plats / diamant, ça permet aussi de se remettre en selle plus vite, je crois qu'à la 4ème ou 5ème game, grâce aux calls, j'étais deuxième en kills.

----------


## Redlight

> C'est très chaud quand on ne connait plus les angles en défense, ou les strats en attaque, j'étais parfois complètement à la ramasse.
> Comme je l'ai dit hier, ne pas hésiter à me dire ce qu'il faut que je renforce en début de round, etc...
> Sans pour autant me mettre la pression (je sais que c'est pas évident) parce que je stresse pas mal quand je suis last, alors qu'avant mon arrêt forcé du jeu j'étais plus calme dans ce genre de situation. Sans compter que j'ai perdu énormément de réflexes, et ça ne se voit pas aux killcam, par exemple le kapkan que j'ai raté sur la  boîte de nuit, j'ai mis deux secondes à comprendre que c'était un Kapkan et pas du décors.
> Sinon se faire malmener par des plats / diamant, ça permet aussi de se remettre en selle plus vite, je crois qu'à la 4ème ou 5ème game, grâce aux calls, j'étais deuxième en kills.


Après faut pas trop s'arrêter au nombre de kill. Tu peux ne pas en faire du round et avoir un rôle essentiel. Comme tenir le dos des coéquipier pour éviter d'être flanker. Si personne ne vient c'est pas de ta faute mais tu as permis à tes potes de jouer sereinement. Et pour les mur ça n'a pas trop changer, jettes toi sur les plus évidents, les joueurs plus aguerris feront ceux moins évident.

@delbosque : si c'est ça la meta ça va vite me saouler et je reviendrai pour la saison prochaine.

----------


## delbosque

@Redlight tout est faisable  :;):  mais c'est assez drôle quand il rush comme des mongoles et que tu as miné les BP de pièges généralement ça calme ^^ et le blitz peut-être qu'il sera modifié ! 
 Et après tout ce n'est qu'un jeu  :;):  à ce soir

----------


## Redlight

> @Redlight tout est faisable  mais c'est assez drôle quand il rush comme des mongoles et que tu as miné les BP de pièges généralement ça calme ^^ et le blitz peut-être qu'il sera modifié ! 
>  Et après tout ce n'est qu'un jeu  à ce soir


Ouais mais perso je joue pas à R6 pour rusher en mode lolilol je flingue tout ce qui se présente.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Les parties qu'on a faites en escouade de 5 ça rushait pas trop.
Par contre j'en ai fait une en solo sur Club House et là ça rushait comme des furieux garage/couloir bleu pour aller sur l'armurerie.
Et forcément les PU ne prenaient pas de persos à pièges pour empêcher le rush...

----------


## Redlight

Ouais après j'ai fait 1 partie, donc ça ne veut rien dire. Mais ça m'a fait furieusement penser au TTS.

----------


## Kaelis

De toute façon les parties d'hier (enfin celles que j'ai faite en tout cas) sont pas représentatives des semaines à venir à mon avis. Il faut encore donner le temps au matchmaking de remettre les pendules à l'heure.

Hier soir je me suis dit "tiens c'est bizarre, j'enchaîne les triples kills au pompe sans forcer y a un truc qui cloche" puis j'ai regardé les types en face... et je me suis rappelé des débuts de saison  ::ninja::

----------


## Wedgge

> On s'est mit à jouer avec des potes le week-end dernier et ce que je peux dire c'est que le jeu semble touffu... 
> 
> Vous auriez de bonne ressource youtube (ou autre) pour des gens qui voudraient rentrer dans le truc et qui n'ont pas peur de se renseigner ?


Difficile de répondre, le premier truc utile c'est d'aller voir les vidéos de Serenity 17, notamment les tout premières en forme de guide (op/map/sweetspot ...), mais certaines choses risquent de ne plus être d'actualité sans avoir pour autant fondamentalement changées. Après lui il y a Macie Jay qui peut être utile.




> Et sur reddit ça râle sur Ubi. Vu la popularité du topic il ne devrait pas se faire censuré comme l’autre.
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co..._hell_ubisoft/





> *The Ash Elite*
> Oh the hilarity of it not working day 1. But don't worry, the Outbreak Pack version still works, so go ahead and buy some packs if you want it.


Le truc que tout le monde c'est dit hier  ::XD:: .

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Il y a King George aussi qui fait des vidéos de strats défense/attaque sur les bomb site de toutes les maps

----------


## Cabfire

Ok, bien noté, je vais commencer à mater ça !

----------


## MrBishop



----------


## AgentDerf

Lol! C'est tellement ça!  :^_^:

----------


## AgentDerf

> Difficile de répondre, le premier truc utile c'est d'aller voir les vidéos de Serenity 17, notamment les tout premières en forme de guide (op/map/sweetspot ...), mais certaines choses risquent de ne plus être d'actualité sans avoir pour autant fondamentalement changées. Après lui il y a Macie Jay qui peut être utile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Le truc que tout le monde c'est dit hier .


Oui Serenity 17 et Macie Jay sont les plus "pédagogue", Bedajasa et certain autre PGM c'est un peu trop "Vaz'y regarde mon skill's! T'av'u!".

D'ailleurs Serenity 17 il a disparu des radars depuis un moment, plus de vidéos, sont compte tweeter ne dit plus grand chose. Il est pas revenu de son voyage à Amsterdam? Il a trouvé l'amour?

----------


## Shep1

> Oui Serenity 17 et Macie Jay sont les plus "pédagogue", Bedajasa et certain autre PGM c'est un peu trop "Vaz'y regarde mon skill's! T'av'u!".
> 
> D'ailleurs Serenity 17 il a disparu des radars depuis un moment, plus de vidéos, sont compte tweeter ne dit plus grand chose. Il est pas revenu de son voyage à Amsterdam? Il a trouvé l'amour?


Il a déjà fait ça par le passé. Il reviendra. Ou pas  ::ninja::

----------


## skyblazer

Perso, dans mes 4 packs outbreak j'ai eu Ash Elite  ::cry::

----------


## Voodoonice

Du coup avec mes 2580 points R6 vaut mieux que je prenne les packs Outbreak ou des Skins élites .  ::unsure:: 
J'ai regardé vite fait hier soir, pour acheter les packs restants après nous en avoir donné généreusement 4, il faut compter plus de 100 euros  ::w00t::

----------


## Krogort

> Perso, dans mes 4 packs outbreak j'ai eu Ash Elite


Je crois qu'il y a 2 Ash Elite, Sidewinder et Black Viper. 


Bug outbreak 



> Guys, in case you're even playing outbreak, but have trouble with the big fucking rushing Tank thing, fret no more - if you manage to fool him into rushing in a wall, you can run up to his back and smack his shit with meele.
> 
> Now you probably knew this - but, if like me and every single one of my friends had trouble doing so, the reason might be simple - you CANNOT use any other button than "v" to hit the Smasher with your knife. So if you remapped that to say, any of your mouse thumb buttons and got 200 hours of muscle memory that meele is "mouse 4", you might be having some problems

----------


## Redlight

Concernant le bug de mêlée il faut désassigner et réassigné le bouton que tu souhaites. Tester ce midi.

----------


## Frypolar

Marrant j'ai pas eu ça sur le TTS. Ça touche tout le monde ?

----------


## Kaelis

Je confirme qu'on a eu ce bug hier soir. Il fallait appuyer sur V, et je crois que c'est pareil pour les zomblars au sol pour lancer une exécution edgy tacticool.

----------


## Evene

> Je crois qu'il y a 2 Ash Elite, Sidewinder et Black Viper. 
> 
> 
> Bug outbreak


Je confirme, petit tips d'ailleurs, en mode "Offline", on peut voir tous les skins Elite dans le menu Opérateurs (Valk, IQ, Ash).

----------


## Thom Reznor

> Du coup avec mes 2580 points R6 vaut mieux que je prenne les packs Outbreak ou des Skins élites . 
> J'ai regardé vite fait hier soir, pour acheter les packs restants après nous en avoir donné généreusement 4, il faut compter plus de 100 euros



et le cerise sur le pompon : https://nofrag.com/2018/03/07/110731/

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Tenez, les nouveaux items de alpha packs :

https://imgur.com/a/X892P

----------


## Voodoonice

> et le cerise sur le pompon : https://nofrag.com/2018/03/07/110731/


Je me disais bien que les prix avaient augmenté par exemple sur les skins saisonniers  :Tap:

----------


## Krogort

> Du coup avec mes 2580 points R6 vaut mieux que je prenne les packs Outbreak ou des Skins élites . 
> J'ai regardé vite fait hier soir, pour acheter les packs restants après nous en avoir donné généreusement 4, il faut compter plus de 100 euros


A part si t'aime le jaune poussin...un skin elite.

----------


## Voodoonice

C'est vrai que les skins contaminations c'est pas un peu voyant en multi  ::ninja::  ::XD::

----------


## MrBishop

Outbreak, y a vraiment AUCUN intérêt sur le moyen terme. Le truc dure 1 mois, et tu peux même pas obtenir des alpha packs outbreaks en farmant leur nouveau mode de jeu..
C'est simple : le seul moyen d'obtenir les nouveaux items outbreaks, c'est en obtenant des alpha packs outbreaks. Et les alpha packs sont achetables que avec de la vraie monnaie IRL  :Emo:

----------


## Voodoonice

Je sais pas qui peu mettre prêt de 120 balles dans des skins. Moi ça m'impressionne

----------


## Shep1

> Je sais pas qui peu mettre prêt de 120 balles dans des skins. Moi ça m'impressionne


Bah, bishop. La base quoi.

----------


## Flipmode

Les youtuber pour faire des vidéos  ::ninja::

----------


## Wedgge

Non mais le skin IQ je vais le prendre direct, c'est comme ça qu'on fait avec les terroristes du bon goût "*NO N3GOCIATION ON THE FLOOR YOUR MOTHER FAKER §§§*  "

----------


## n0ra

> Les youtuber pour faire des vidéos


Bah alors, pourquoi t'as supprimé ton post pour le t-shirt ?

----------


## Voodoonice

Après il y a des skin sympa quand même

----------


## n0ra



----------


## MrBishop

> Bah, bishop. La base quoi.


Ah l'gamin  :Emo:

----------


## Shep1

> Ah l'gamin


Coeur avec les mains.

----------


## Voodoonice

Mais c'est sur mes quatre packs gratos  ::cry::

----------


## Kaelis

:nawak:

----------


## Voodoonice



----------


## MrBishop

Des packs gratos ?

----------


## Shep1

Paytowin va. Je modobell.

----------


## Voodoonice

> Des packs gratos ?


Tous le monde à eu 4 packs Outbreak gratuit normalement

----------


## Redlight

Pas encore perso.

----------


## MrBishop

Idem

Voodoo, gros mytho

----------


## Redlight

Ah ah ubi ils sont géniaux. Dans les astuces que tu peux lire pendant le chargement d'outbreak il y en a une qui dit. Pas d'inquiétude si vous tombez au combat vous pourrez respawn et revenir dans la bataille.  ::XD::

----------


## n0ra

Vous l'avez eu ce bug visuel ? il arrive que des trappes soient ouvertes mais visuellement elles ne le sont pas.

----------


## Voodoonice

> Idem
> 
> Voodoo, gros mytho





> Some players are not receiving 4 free Outbreak packs - Fix is being deployed today - You will receive them soon!


https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...lz&sh=a323eac6

Bon, j'en ai reçu 4 nouveaux ce soir du coup  ::lol::

----------


## Krogort

> Bon, j'en ai reçu 4 nouveaux ce soir du coup


Pareil
Mais toujours pas de skin de saison  ::(:

----------


## AgentDerf

Testé 1h hier soir Outbreak c'est très cool je trouve. A relancer pour finir une campagne et tester toutes les cartes. Les maps sont très sympa.

Et après un peu de multi, c'est étrange la nouvelle méta, mais bon je vais attendre un peu avant de me faire une avis plus tranché. Je trouve que les nouveaux opérateurs encaisse sec les balles sans broncher. C'est des armures 3? J'ai pas trop fait gaffe.

Par contre sur Oregon, c'est quoi ce délire? En sécurisation de zone, quand l'objectif est dans la buanderie, il suffit que les attaquants mettent un pied dans l'escalier, même tout en haut sur le palier, pour que cela commence la sécurisation?? 
Bon c'est sur ça te permet de savoir qu'il y a un gars dans l'escalier, mais bon c'est assez bizarre...

Et hier sur maison, pareil en sécurisation de zone, on devait défendre billard. Il restait 50 sec, un ennemi rentre dans billards ou il y avait pas de défenseur, je commence à remonter de gym pour le buter, "Perdu"! What? Mais le gars il a mis le pied dans la zone 2sec, le loader de sécurisation était à même pas 20%... c'est quoi? Un bug?

----------


## Wedgge

> Par contre sur Oregon, c'est quoi ce délire? En sécurisation de zone, quand l'objectif est dans la buanderie, il suffit que les attaquants mettent un pied dans l'escalier, même tout en haut sur le palier, pour que cela commence la sécurisation?? 
> Bon c'est sur ça te permet de savoir qu'il y a un gars dans l'escalier, mais bon c'est assez bizarre...


Ça à toujours été le cas, c'est d'ailleurs pour cette raison que basement est un point moisi en secure zone sur Oregon parce qu'il est impossible de reprendre l'objectif de façon safe. Un type à la trappe un autre dans l'escalier et c'est plié. Dortoir ça reste le meilleur spot même en bombe.

----------


## Redlight

Secure zone c'est de la daube de manière générale de toute façon.

Le sous sol est vraiment bien, mais ça nécessite plus de rigueur, chose qu'on a pas chez les canards. Si tu perds ta position c'est très difficile à récupérer. Et ça demande aussi au roamer de gagner du temps ou d'être efficace en fin de round. Mais le retake est quasi impossible. C'est pour ça qu'on défend mieux les dortoirs car tu peux plus facilement te balader, contourner et revenir sur site. Mais contre une équipe qui sait attaquer les dortoir c'est un enfer, ils peuvent te verrouiller très facilement.

C'est pareil pour consulat au top. Ca demande de la rigueur et des roarmers efficaces. Du coup on y arrive moins.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Ça à toujours été le cas, c'est d'ailleurs pour cette raison que basement est un point moisi en secure zone sur Oregon parce qu'il est impossible de reprendre l'objectif de façon safe. Un type à la trappe un autre dans l'escalier et c'est plié. Dortoir ça reste le meilleur spot même en bombe.


Paroles de Gold IV   ::ninja::

----------


## MrBishop

Enfin fini avec les matchs de classements  ::lol::

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Silver Star ? C'est un russe qui a fait tes matchs ?

----------


## mcgrill

> Silver Star ? C'est un russe qui a fait tes matchs ?


:')

----------


## Voodoonice

J'ai eu une MàJ  ::blink::

----------


## n0ra

> J'ai eu une MàJ


C'est pour supprimer tes packs en trop.

----------


## Flipmode

> Bah alors, pourquoi t'as supprimé ton post pour le t-shirt ?


Parce que c'est pas bien la pub mais c'est dans ma signature si tu veux  ::):

----------


## Voodoonice

Même pas  :^_^:

----------


## MrBishop

> Silver Star ? C'est un russe qui a fait tes matchs ?


Nop, c'est ta soeur qui a fait mes matchs et je suis Gold 2.  ::ninja:: 
(dédi pour Shep & Red, tmtc la famille)

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Nop, c'est ta soeur qui a fait mes matchs et je suis Gold 2. 
> (dédi pour Shep & Red, tmtc la famille)


C'est trop ça  ::XD:: 

Sinon un "nouveau" glitch : <-

----------


## Frypolar

> C'est trop ça 
> 
> Sinon un "nouveau" glitch : <-


Donc c’est le glitch de Jagger, corrigé sur celui-ci mais pas sur Ela. Super pro.

----------


## delbosque

Yo les boyz j'arrive pas à switcher de channel ou parler à quelqu'un pour me switch sur le mumble (c'est un peu relou) et j'ai donné mon nom sur le forum dans la discussion concernée.

----------


## Kaelis

Relance les, je vois que le modo qui est passé après toi a fait un "lot" et t'as oublié  ::sad:: 



> Pigkiller2, PapaOlivier, Karctak et Kamigaku7 c'est fait

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Faut aussi que tu sois connecté sur le mumble pour que le modo puisse te valider

----------


## delbosque

> Relance les, je vois que le modo qui est passé après toi a fait un "lot" et t'as oublié


 ::'(:

----------


## Redlight

C'est marrant de voir les pros flipper de partout de la nouvelle meta. Alors qu'ils chient régulièrement sur reddit. Assez ironique quand tu sais que reddit a beaucoup alerter sur les opérateurs pendant le TTS.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Ça à donner quoi le super event d'hier ?

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Ça à donner quoi le super event d'hier ?


Ah ouais putain j'ai vu l'annonce twitch hier soir. squeezie, macfly et carlito et je ne sais quel autre PGM de siege qui font un match "allstar" d'exhibition.
Ça devait jouer à la manette et ne pas savoir quoi faire, ni connaitre les map/perso. Ça devait être bien moche.

----------


## Flipmode

C'était plutôt drôle et bonne ambiance ... sauf dans la team de gotaga.

Mcfly qui tk 2 fois dans les 3 premières sec parce qu'il connait pas le jeu  :^_^: 

C'était pas désagréable à regarder.

----------


## Styxounet

Y'a la vidéo quelque part? J'ai du temps a perdre  ::ninja::

----------


## Wedgge

> Y'a la vidéo quelque part? J'ai du temps a perdre


PornHub.

----------


## Voodoonice

> Ça à donner quoi le super event d'hier ?


De la merde, genre les types t'avaient l'impression qui faisaient exprès de pas comprendre, j'ai coupé après le tk  ::rolleyes::

----------


## leplayze

Je viens de commencer le jeu je galère j'en touche pas une  ::(:

----------


## Wedgge

> C'est marrant de voir les pros flipper de partout de la nouvelle meta. Alors qu'ils chient régulièrement sur reddit. Assez ironique quand tu sais que reddit a beaucoup alerter sur les opérateurs pendant le TTS.


Pas que les pro d'ailleurs ça gueule un peu chez les vidésates également, comme si ils venaient de découvrir le truc d'ailleurs day one alors que le TTs était dispo. Il y a même l'idole de Bishop qui râle dessus comme un putois. Tout le monde est un peu paumé j'ai l'impression.

----------


## Voodoonice

> Pas que les pro d'ailleurs ça gueule un peu chez les vidésates également, comme si ils venaient de découvrir le truc d'ailleurs day one alors que le TTs était dispo. Il y a même l'idole de Bishop qui râle dessus comme un putois. Tout le monde est un peu paumé j'ai l'impression.


Le type il te parle de meta alors que même en classé c'est nawak sur le pick des agents, parler de meta pour la pro league je veux bien mais là ça ne rime à rien. 
ça faisait longtemps que j'avais pas vu de vidéo de Whiteshark, je constate que son melon continu à gonflé

----------


## Flipmode

Non, y'a kixstar (le mec employé par ubi) qui a dit qu'il aime bien la nouvelle meta  ::):

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Du coup on va voir si Ubi change son fusil d'épaule.
Ils avaient dit qu'ils ne feraient pas de modifications sur les opérateurs pendant toute une année pour ne pas gêner les strats des teams de PL

----------


## MrBishop

Un last pour game ce soir, là maintenant ? Chui avec Niudox, Mizu & Exe

----------


## Voodoonice



----------


## Krogort

Les games en casual en ce moment

----------


## Styxounet

> PornHub.


Merci mon bon  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Voodoonice

Pas facile Outbreak en pendèmique  ::mellow::  ::ninja::

----------


## skyblazer

> Pas facile Outbreak en pendèmique


C'est vrai, une fois qu'un pote avait calé une tête à l'autre, et que moi-même j'ai fait la même dans le feu de l'action, c'est vachement plus difficile  ::ninja::

----------


## Thom Reznor

> Outbreak, y a vraiment AUCUN intérêt sur le moyen terme. Le truc dure 1 mois, et tu peux même pas obtenir des alpha packs outbreaks en farmant leur nouveau mode de jeu..
> C'est simple : le seul moyen d'obtenir les nouveaux items outbreaks, c'est en obtenant des alpha packs outbreaks. Et les alpha packs sont achetables que avec de la vraie monnaie IRL


Carrément d'accord. Si encore le mode était vraiment sympa et digne d'intérêt, mais non. J'ai fais une map pour tester avec Yves et Vodoo. Sympa une fois, mais je ne meurs pas d'envie d'y retourner.

----------


## Voodoonice

Disons que c'est plus difficile que la traditionnelle chasse aux terros ?  ::unsure::

----------


## MrBishop

Ouais c'est plus difficile mais.. Y a pas d'enjeu, pas de finalité, pas de récompenses, c'est ça qui me frustre le plus.
Des fois j'ai l'impression d'être le client relou avec Ubi à toujours whine comme un bébé, mais c'est juste des trucs.. Logique quoi.
Même dans un jeu coréen perdu en pleine cambrousse, à la fin de tout *event*, il y a une récompense ! Un objet de mode, un bonus d'xp, une boîte surprise..
Là y a quedal, même pas la lotterie de l'alpha pack !

----------


## Kaelis

Des breloques.

----------


## Voodoonice

> Des breloques.




 ::ninja::

----------


## Flipmode

On peut pas voir une liste des derniers skins qu'on a eu ?
J'ai loot un skin outbreak violet mais j'ai pas vu quel op...

----------


## Krogort

Tu peux voir lesquels tu a parmis les 50 bidules outbreak avec le sous menu "collection", c'est dans le meme menu que la ou on ouvre les packs.

----------


## SuicideSnake

JPP des récompenses du défi club qui se valide pas  :Facepalm:

----------


## Wedgge

Les serveurs sont en PLS j'ai l'impression, on a eu des lourds lag simultanés hier sur nos ranked. Ça touche moins bien aussi le hitreg a l'air tout pété.

----------


## Voodoonice

> JPP des récompenses du défi club qui se valide pas


Redémarre ton jeu, ça met déjà arrivé

----------


## Flipmode

J'ai plus d'op ni rien ... faut payer combien ? j'ai relancé le jeu 2 fois.

----------


## Kaelis

Ce bug  :tired:

----------


## AgentDerf

> Ouais c'est plus difficile mais.. Y a pas d'enjeu, pas de finalité, pas de récompenses, c'est ça qui me frustre le plus.
> Des fois j'ai l'impression d'être le client relou avec Ubi à toujours whine comme un bébé, mais c'est juste des trucs.. Logique quoi.
> Même dans un jeu coréen perdu en pleine cambrousse, à la fin de tout *event*, il y a une récompense ! Un objet de mode, un bonus d'xp, une boîte surprise..
> Là y a quedal, même pas la lotterie de l'alpha pack !


Il te faut une récompense pour jouer un mode de jeu? Le simple fait qu'il soit sympa ne suffit pas??

La chasse aux terro il y a pas de récompense, et on en fait toujours pour se détendre. Du coup la récompense c'est "la détente".

La c'est plus dur (enfin en Pandémie) du coup la récompense c'est la victoire.

Il vous faut une carotte pour avoir envie de jouer à un jeu?

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Ils veulent du r6 crédit pour acheter des skins sur lesquels ils crachent  ::wacko::

----------


## Frypolar

> Ils veulent du r6 crédit pour acheter des skins sur lesquels ils crachent


C’est pratique de mélanger les opinions diverses de toute une population pour ensuite cracher sur la-dite population. C’est complètement malhonnête mais pratique.

----------


## n0ra

Vos matchs se passent bien ?

----------


## Humain

J'arrive même pas à en lancer un.

----------


## Kaelis

Du lag et des bugs yipididou.

----------


## n0ra

Ah ! j'enchaîne les matchs sans soucis ce soir, bizarre.

La PL NA débute demain avec les 2 premiers matchs.

----------


## MrBishop

> Il te faut une récompense pour jouer un mode de jeu? Le simple fait qu'il soit sympa ne suffit pas??
> 
> La chasse aux terro il y a pas de récompense, et on en fait toujours pour se détendre. Du coup la récompense c'est "la détente".
> 
> La c'est plus dur (enfin en Pandémie) du coup la récompense c'est la victoire.
> 
> Il vous faut une carotte pour avoir envie de jouer à un jeu?


La chasse au terro, ça détend qui ? Personne  ::XD::  . On va pas se le cacher, 90% des gens y vont pour s'entraîner aux headshots et pour faire leurs défis, tout en oubliant pas de rager entre 2 bombers. C'est tout, c'est pas de la détente.

Une petite récompense, enjeu, finalité est la bienvenue =/=  pas seulement pour LA récompense

----------


## Noxx

J'ai commencé R6 avec des potes, on essaye de rank à trois ou quatre pour progresser (en évitant les boulets) et après nos 10 games on est Argent 4. On cherche à passer or sur la saison, il est possible de rank en argent en jouant uniquement sur bombe?

----------


## Evene

> J'ai commencé R6 avec des potes, on essaye de rank à trois ou quatre pour progresser (en évitant les boulets) et après nos 10 games on est Argent 4. On cherche à passer or sur la saison, il est possible de rank en argent en jouant uniquement sur bombe?


Oui bien sur.

----------


## Redlight

> J'ai commencé R6 avec des potes, on essaye de rank à trois ou quatre pour progresser (en évitant les boulets) et après nos 10 games on est Argent 4. On cherche à passer or sur la saison, il est possible de rank en argent en jouant uniquement sur bombe?


Le mode de jeu n'influe en rien sur la progression, tu gagneras autant de points et tous les rangs sont accessible.

----------


## ElviejoDragon

> La chasse au terro, ça détend qui ? Personne  .


Bah si moi ^^
Et la plupart des potes qui sont sur le jeu.
On n'a pas rejoué depuis un temps cela dit, je joue pas à R6 pour tirer sur des zombies

----------


## Lancelot du lag

Bon bah je kiff bien le mode avec les infectés-zombies-aliens. Par contre ils auraient pu ajouter plus de choix dans les agents. 

Voilà. C'était ma critique argumentée.

----------


## Wedgge

> La chasse au terro, ça détend qui ? Personne  . On va pas se le cacher, 90% des gens y vont pour s'entraîner aux headshots et pour faire leurs défis, tout en oubliant pas de rager entre 2 bombers. C'est tout, c'est pas de la détente.
> 
> Une petite récompense, enjeu, finalité est la bienvenue =/=  pas seulement pour LA récompense


Mais complètement, venez donc vous détendre en ranked. 



Sérieux c'est si difficile de mettre un région lock ? Même les drones faisaient du tp.

----------


## Redlight

Grosse partie de Jazz  ::ninja::

----------


## Kaelis

De toute façon il y a eu beaucoup de problèmes de connexion ce week-end. On a eu du mal à lancer certaines parties, on avait tous des lags et des petits retours en arrière et c'était parfois difficile de se connecter. Plus des bugs style deux personnes qui rentrent par une fenêtre et qui se retrouvent toutes les deux bloquées dans le mur ou mon drone qui passe à travers le plancher de l'avion pour se retrouver dans le gazon.

On s'est bien amusé mais c'était un brin laborieux, j'espère que ça sera mieux dans les jours qui viennent.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Je trouvais que ce début de saison était assez clean en terme de bug, on n'a pas eu le retour d'anciens bugs et tout. Mais au final, ils ont merdé avec les serveur ou autre chose, mais effectivement, les rubberbanding et l'âge, ça assez lourd...

----------


## Flipmode

Dites ça fait 5 matchs qu'il me reste 2 match à faire en ranked ... faut payer encore plus pour que ça marche ?

----------


## Wedgge

:Cigare:

----------


## Redlight

Ok c'est bon best team ever dans mon coeur  ::love::

----------


## Flipmode

Gold !  :Rock:

----------


## Voodoonice

SK gaming c'est ceux qui c'était fait lourder par leur ancienne structure parce qu'il avait deux équipes en PL ?

----------


## Redlight

Tu parles de le scène R6 ?

Il y a eut vitality dans ce cas là. Mais SK gaming c'est leur premier pas sur R6. Ils ont signé l'ancien roster Flipside.

Perso je suis assez nostagique de SK, il y a 15 ans c'est ce qu'il se faisait de mieux sur la scène du FPS. Je les aient pas trop suivi depuis, mais pour moi c'est un nom prestigieux.

----------


## Voodoonice

Je dois confondre avec une autre tram, désolé

----------


## Shep1

> Je dois confondre avec une autre tram, désolé


Prends une correspondance alors.

----------


## Wedgge

> Je dois confondre avec une autre tram, désolé


Accueil - Tramway de la Métropole Nice Côte d'Azur

edit :  :tired:

----------


## Voodoonice

Lol 
Sinon

----------


## Redlight

Ouais je viens de lire ça  ::XD:: 

Merci la perf au Six, ça vallait le coup^^.

Mais du coup Panix and co sont sans structure je ne sais pas s'ils vont resté longtemps comme ça. Je serai eux je casserai la team et je tenterai ma chance individuellement dans d'autres équipes.

----------


## Voodoonice

Il va vraiment falloir qu'il régule les transferts dans l'esport, ça devient nawak

----------


## Redlight

On est encore loin d'arrivé à un niveau ou cela gêne réellement. Car l'esport est encore en pleine gestation, le format des compétitions évolue énormément et rapidement. Tant qu'il n'y aura pas de stabilité à ce niveau tu ne peux pas réguler un marché.

On est déjà pas passé loin du scandale avec le transfert de Fabian chez PENTA (suspicion d'arrangement). Mais à termes il faudra verrouiller et encadrer tout ça je suis d'accord. Les équipes qui changent en pleine qualif ou leur système de ticket d'entré attribué si 3 joueurs était déjà qualifié sous une autre structure c'est un merdier pas possible.

----------


## Voodoonice

C'est pas faux, j'espère que le nouveau cycle de 6 mois va pouvoir stabiliser les compétitions

----------


## Styxounet

Y'a pas de joueuses R6? Sauf erreur, je ne vois que des mecs dans les équipes pro.

----------


## Voodoonice

T'a raison, je crois pas qu'il y ai une nana chez les pros. Il n'y a pas de league féminine ?

----------


## Wedgge

> Y'a pas de joueuses R6? Sauf erreur, je ne vois que des mecs dans les équipes pro.


Une joueuse de R6, Cherrygumms est maintenant Team leader d'une équipe brésilienne, les Blacks Dragons. Elle a fait forte impression sur Barbe durant la Six.

----------


## Kaelis

Les serveurs déconnent.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Une joueuse de R6, Cherrygumms est maintenant Team leader d'une équipe brésilienne, les Blacks Dragons. Elle a fait forte impression sur Barbe durant la Six.


Tfaçon c'est un chien ce Barbe.

----------


## KaMy

> Y'a pas de joueuses R6? Sauf erreur, je ne vois que des mecs dans les équipes pro.


Y'avait une nénette qui s'appelait Goddess chez Reckless aussi. 

D'ailleurs je suis pas assez calé mais généralement y'a pas des leagues spéciales pour les gonzesses ? Je crois me souvenir d'une team de pro gameuse relativement connues sur CS y'a quelques années ?

----------


## skyblazer

> D'ailleurs je suis pas assez calé mais généralement y'a pas des leagues spéciales pour les gonzesses ?


En générale sur CS c'est ligue "open" (ou sur invitation ou qualification, mais sans restriction de genre) ou ligue féminine. Théoriquement, une fille excellente pourrait être dans une top team mixte. En pratique, il faudrait une joueuse qui ait un niveau vraiment exceptionnel (meilleur que n'importe quoi qu'on ait pu voir jusque là) pour être dans une grosse équipe masculine.

Je ne sais pas si c'est pareil sur la scène compétitive de R6 par contre, mais j'imagine que c'est similaire.

----------


## Styxounet

> Une joueuse de R6, Cherrygumms est maintenant Team leader d'une équipe brésilienne, les Blacks Dragons. Elle a fait forte impression sur Barbe durant la Six.


N'importe quelle porteuse de deux chromosomes X fait forte impression à Barbe  :;): 
C'est cool qu'elle soit avec des mecs, je comprends pas les jeux qui sortent des compétitions femmes. Sans déconner c'est pas du foot quoi.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> D'ailleurs je suis pas assez calé mais généralement y'a pas des leagues spéciales pour les gonzesses ? Je crois me souvenir d'une team de pro gameuse relativement connues sur CS y'a quelques années ?


C'était pas un coup marketing?

----------


## Wedgge

> N'importe quelle porteuse de deux chromosomes X fait forte impression à Barbe 
> C'est cool qu'elle soit avec des mecs, je comprends pas les jeux qui sortent des compétitions femmes. Sans déconner c'est pas du foot quoi.


Au moins dans le rugby on a pas ce problème  ::trollface:: .

----------


## Shep1

> Au moins dans le rugby on a pas ce problème .


Bah ouai, va faire la différence entre un rugbyman et une rugbywoman... C'est comme les nains cette histoire.  :tired:

----------


## KaMy

> C'est cool qu'elle soit avec des mecs, je comprends pas les jeux qui sortent des compétitions femmes. Sans déconner c'est pas du foot quoi.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> C'était pas un coup marketing?


Ouais ne pas mélanger les sexes dans l'esport ça pue la daube et surement que ça l'était mais impossible de retracer et j'en ai marre de chercher, après il semblerait que y'ait de grosses joueuses sur CS notamment.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Bah ouai, va faire la différence entre un rugbyman et une rugbywoman... C'est comme les nains cette histoire.


La barbe à la rigueur.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim



----------


## AgentDerf

Ah putain de pandémie! On l'a fait! Saloperie! On l'a ce putain de chibi!  ::P: 



La mission ou faut sauver le doc c'est la plus faisable. Le nid c'est l'enfer, quoi que hier on a faillit la réussir, l'explosif c'est fait casser à 5 sec de la fin! Rage!

----------


## MrBishop

> Ouais je viens de lire ça 
> 
> Merci la perf au Six, ça vallait le coup^^.
> 
> Mais du coup Panix and co sont sans structure je ne sais pas s'ils vont resté longtemps comme ça. Je serai eux je casserai la team et je tenterai ma chance individuellement dans d'autres équipes.


Ils ont rejoint Mock It Esport frero
Chez même pas c'est quoi cette équipe
Encore une équipe lambda comme Vires
remarque, ça correspond bien à leur niveau

----------


## n0ra

Apparemment ils gèrent sur Rocket League ainsi que H1Z1 ... à voir sur Siege.

Vitality où comment se racheter une image en absorbant le roster Sy  :haha: .

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Ah putain de pandémie! On l'a fait! Saloperie! On l'a ce putain de chibi! 
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/03/12/514...86f8bbf261.jpg
> 
> La mission ou faut sauver le doc c'est la plus faisable. Le nid c'est l'enfer, quoi que hier on a faillit la réussir, l'explosif c'est fait casser à 5 sec de la fin! Rage!


J'ai trouvé un "guide" qui confirme la théorie comme quoi la mission du docteur est la plus simple.

----------


## Flipmode

Mock it finaliste coupe du monde RL c'est pas rien.

Mais une structure niveau subtop je pense, ils auront pas mieux pour le moment après la débandade du 6.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> https://i.redd.it/2spsm2835el01.png


 :^_^:

----------


## MrBishop

Pro tip : le flick Beaulo ça marche contre les zombies  ::XD::  .

----------


## ERIC PAPE

Tiens je me suis maté les début de la Pro League NA hier soir.
Sans surprise, 100% de pick rate pour Lion.

----------


## Wedgge

Pareil en ranked au niveau Gold/Plat, sur quasiment toutes nos games avec Jazz on avait un Lion avec ou contre nous. Contre des bons joueurs c'est un gros cancer.

----------


## Kaelis

Z'avez qu'à être mauvais.

 ::blink::

----------


## Redlight

Bah tu sais Jazz, un simple Jackal suffit à lui faire perdre ses moyens  ::ninja:: 

Blague à part, il ne m'a pas trop gêner pour le moment, (bon en même temps avec mes 5 match en ranked...). Mais vu comment je hais Dokka je redoute le moment où je le verrai dans chaque parties. D'ailleurs Pengu a annoncé qu'il allait arrêter de stream du R6 et qu'il ne jouerai pas plus qu'il ne doit et que donc il streamerai un autre jeux. Ubi est entrain de faire une grosse connerie avec cet maj.

----------


## Wedgge

De manière générale le combo Ying/Lion au moment de planter la bombe est devenu quasi systématique, en rank il faut 5 seconde pour planter contre 7 seconde en pro league, mais c'est ingérable même avec Smoke.

----------


## Redlight

> De manière générale le combo Ying/Lion au moment de planter la bombe est devenu quasi systématique, en rank il faut 5 seconde pour planter contre 7 seconde en pro league, mais c'est ingérable même avec Smoke.


Du coup c'est pour ça que tu roam avec Smoke, tout s'explique  :tired:  Hier on l'a quand même perdu sans Ying et Lion en face.^^

Mais je suis d'accord je le faisait déjà remarqué à la sortie du TTS. Ce genre d'opérateur appauvrit le côté stratégique du jeu qui se tranforme en "all-in pour plant" sans vraiment prendre en considération le set up défensif. Mais tout ça dure depuis le rework de Glaz.

----------


## ElviejoDragon

Et la combo Lion et Fuze, ça déboîte aussi ? Sur le papier ça semble pété

----------


## Wedgge

> Du coup c'est pour ça que tu roam avec Smoke, tout s'explique  Hier on l'a quand même perdu sans Ying et Lion en face.^^
> 
> Mais je suis d'accord je le faisait déjà remarqué à la sortie du TTS. Ce genre d'opérateur appauvrit le côté stratégique du jeu qui se tranforme en "all-in pour plant" sans vraiment prendre en considération le set up défensif. Mais tout ça dure depuis le rework de Glaz.


J'étais parti porter secours à Jazz et je me suis perdu en chemin, c'est totalement différent  :tired: .

Effectivement pour Pengu : 





Il est loin d'être le seul à le faire remarquer au passage.









Syndrome Dokkaebbi.

----------


## Voodoonice

Le combo Lion, Blitz, Jackal peut être sympa aussi  ::ninja:: 
Ils aurait du rendre Caveira et Vigil non détectable par lion

----------


## ERIC PAPE

Dokkaebi c'est différent, le résultat in-game était bien moins percutant que ce qui avait été initialement présenté. D'autant plus que ça reste un perso fragile avec un set d'armes très particulier comparé au reste du cast.

Lion, au contraire de Dokkaebi, c'est un perso qui a littéralement tout pour lui : un gadget fort qui réussit à emmerder 5 joueurs d'un coup, pas de vraie nécessité de coordination ou de communication pour en tirer un minimum partie, c'est un 2/2, il a un armement puissant...

Là à l'heure actuelle, il n'y a pas de raison pour qu'il ne soit pas pick, tout simplement. C'est un perso qui est bon dans 100% des situations.

----------


## Wedgge

> Dokkaebi c'est différent, le résultat in-game était bien moins percutant que ce qui avait été initialement présenté. D'autant plus que ça reste un perso fragile avec un set d'armes très particulier comparé au reste du cast.
> 
> Lion, au contraire de Dokkaebi, c'est un perso qui a littéralement tout pour lui : un gadget fort qui réussit à emmerder 5 joueurs d'un coup, pas de vraie nécessité de coordination ou de communication pour en tirer un minimum partie, c'est un 2/2, il a un armement puissant...
> 
> Là à l'heure actuelle, il n'y a pas de raison pour qu'il ne soit pas pick, tout simplement. C'est un perso qui est bon dans 100% des situations.


La comparaison avec Dokka c'est plus pour le côté anti-jeu, tu dois littéralement arrêter de jouer pour éteindre un truc où attendre immobile que l'effet du wallhack  s'estompe sous peine de prendre un hs a travers 5 murs, c'est le niveau zéro du gameplay. Perso j'ai pas acheté R6 pour jouer à un deux trois soleil.

----------


## Kaelis

Pour toi Aïe.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

2 parties en Pandemic!

----------


## AgentDerf

Sainte mère de Dieu! 2 Pandémies!  :Emo:

----------


## Voodoonice

C'est un peu comme pour chaque opérateur, au début tous le monde pousse des cris d'orfraies et ensuite Ubi le nerf et plus personne ne le joue.

----------


## Krogort

Déjà passer Lion en lourd serait pas du luxe, d'ailleurs vu la gueule du modèle il devait l'être à un moment du design. 
Ensuite, son skill est facilement ajustable, ils peuvent modifier le nombre de charges, le cooldown, le temps de préparation, le temps de wallhack pour arriver quelque chose de mieux équilibré. 
Enfin ils peuvent sortir un perso qui le hardcounter d'une manière ou d'une autre.

----------


## Kaelis

Ce ne sont que mes parties en casual mais je me régale avec Mute, même si ça me fait un ou deux brouilleurs de moins sur des murs.

----------


## ElviejoDragon

Ils le feront, mais faut laisser le temps aux joueurs de l'acheter d'abord, Blackbeard avait déjà montré la voie  ::): 




> C'est un peu comme pour chaque opérateur, au début tous le monde pousse des cris d'orfraies et ensuite Ubi le nerf et plus personne ne le joue.


Ha ben voilà oui.

----------


## AgentDerf

Non mais c'est pas normal que Vigil soit détecté pas avec son camouflage. Après oui c'est un camouflage "optique" et j'imagine que Lion c'est du thermique. Mais bon dans ce cas Mute devrait pas pouvoir le bloquer.
Donc la cohérence on va s’asseoir dessus et faire un truc équilibrer.
Et rajouter Cav ça serai pas mal aussi, quand elle a son pouvoir activé.

D'ailleurs j'ai jamais fait le teste jusqu'au bout, mais quand tu es dans un mute, et que tu sors de la zone de mute pendant les 3 sec de scan, tu es détectés? Ou cela cancel la détection au début du scan et tu peux bouger librement ensuite?

----------


## Voodoonice

> D'ailleurs j'ai jamais fait le teste jusqu'au bout, mais quand tu es dans un mute, et que tu sors de la zone de mute pendant les 3 sec de scan, tu es détectés? Ou cela cancel la détection au début du scan et tu peux bouger librement ensuite?


Il faut rester dans la zone de mute.
Caveira en counter de Lion ça serai parfait puisque son perk c'est justement la non détection de ses mouvements. En plus ça ferai une super roameuse

----------


## skyblazer

> Sainte mère de Dieu! 2 Pandémies!


Doc (au shotgun)+Finka (pas à la LMG qui prend 3 plombes à recharger)+ un troisième (Ying dans mon cas, avec sa LMG nulle habituellement mais très forte contre les zombies), la map de l'hôpital, et ça roule tout seul. Il n'y a que les Apex qui font un peu grincer des dents.

Par contre les 30 rooters, même pour 10000 de renommée, c'est sans moi. A tout casser j'en compte 5/6 par mission, divisé par 3, ça fait faire une quinzaine d'outbreak.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> http://tof.cx/images/2018/03/13/5257...e901933adc.jpg
> 
> Pour toi Aïe.


Damned.

hier j'ai abandonné le pandemic; Bah je crois que je vais réitérer l'exploit.
Outbreak est "sympa" pour se défouler occasionnellement, mais ça va bien deux minutes, j'ai pas envie de transpirer chaque semaine pour avoir un charm alakon que je ne mettrai jamais.

Sinon pour rester dans le même thème que l'image postée par Bishop je crois en mode Tekken :

----------


## Frypolar

> C'est un peu comme pour chaque opérateur, au début tous le monde pousse des cris d'orfraies et ensuite Ubi le nerf et plus personne ne le joue.


Euh non. Blackbeard, Valkyrie, Jackal, Hibana, Montagne et Capitao ont tous été nerf pourtant ils sont toujours joué.

- - - Updated - - -




> Doc (au shotgun)+Finka (au shotgun)+ Smoke (au shotgun) = win.


Fixed.

----------


## Kaelis

Dommage Ail, tu seras pas sur l'infographie _Outbreak is a sucess_ avec 150 000 000 de balles tirées, 250 000 rooters tués et 3 000 000 de patates dans les dents distribuées  ::sad::

----------


## Voodoonice



----------


## Flipmode

Je fais un petit sondage dans le premier lien de ma signature si ça vous dérange pas  ::ninja::

----------


## Shep1

> Je fais un petit sondage dans le premier lien de ma signature si ça vous dérange pas


Jay votay.

----------


## Kaelis

Les joueurs maitrisent largement le mode Outbreak, je viens de lancer deux parties avec des PU en Pandemic et c'était deux victoires très faciles. Déjà plus de secrets, on était même à trouver des exploits bidons comme ça pépère.

C'est assez distrayant comme mode mais ça me paraît bien limité.

----------


## Wedgge

> C'est un peu comme pour chaque opérateur, au début tous le monde pousse des cris d'orfraies et ensuite Ubi le nerf et plus personne ne le joue.





> Déjà passer Lion en lourd serait pas du luxe, d'ailleurs vu la gueule du modèle il devait l'être à un moment du design. 
> Ensuite, son skill est facilement ajustable, ils peuvent modifier le nombre de charges, le cooldown, le temps de préparation, le temps de wallhack pour arriver quelque chose de mieux équilibré. 
> Enfin ils peuvent sortir un perso qui le hardcounter d'une manière ou d'une autre.


Encore une fois, le fait que le perso soit op ou broken c'est pas le problème, ce constat il résulte simplement de l'appréciation du joueur, c'est un jugement de valeur, ce dont Ubi se branle totalement au passage. C'est la substance même du perso qui elle en revanche vient complètement dénaturer ce qu'était le gameplay de R6, soit des manos qui coopèrent et qui luttent suivant leur capacités et faiblesses respectives et ça c'est déjà plus problématique parce que en plus d'introduire un déséquilibre majeur au sein de la méta Lion et son wallhack fout en l'air l'ensemble du système. 

Dans les faits Lion est loin de hs toute la map chaque fois qu'il utilise son gadget, et souvent il n'obtient rien du tout avec, et c'est encore un autre problème, parce pour le coup il sert littéralement à rien contrairement à tous ces copains qui d'une manière où d'une autre influenceront le cour de la partie grâce à leur gadget. Là le Lion il est pas du tout intégré au gameplay de manière organique à l'inverse d'un Jackal/Caveira, c'est un bête wallhack qui fonctionne une fois sur 5 sur un coup de moule, c'est le niveau zero du gameplay, miskine l'idée de feignants quoi.

----------


## Voodoonice

Bof, il ne dénature pas plus le gameplay que Jackal qui t'oblige à bouger parce qu'il suit tes traces, lui t'oblige à ne pas bouger

----------


## Shep1

> Bof, il ne dénature pas plus le gameplay que Jackal qui t'oblige à bouger parce qu'il suit tes traces, lui t'oblige à ne pas bouger


Non, mais c'est intégré dans le jeu, il y a des traces de pas avec un code couleur et tu peux choisir de scan et révéler ta traque au traqué ou alors le suivre à la trace sans éveiller de soupçons etc... La tu appuis sur le bouton, 4 secondes plus tard tu as un WH. Niveau méta c'est limité, et je ne défends pas vraiment Jackal, je suis conscient que ce n'est pas le plus inspiré des opérateurs, mais Lion, et même Finka, c'est le niveau 0 du gadget.

----------


## Redlight

Bah le soucis c'est qu'il a une compétence globale facile à utiliser et OP. Dokka avait pas fait trop de bruit parce qu'elle est équilibrer. Mais mon dieu que c'est relou de jouer contre elle (ma pire semaine de jeu c'était quand un défi pour elle consistait à la jouer). Sa compétence ne requiert aucun skill, appelle peu importe la distance et tous les opérateurs sans se mettre une seule seconde en danger. Et sans pouvoir réellement contrer cela.

Ils vont finir par nous pondre un soldat 76 avec aimbot intégré et un opérateur invisible si ça continue.

----------


## Voodoonice

> Non, mais c'est intégré dans le jeu, il y a des traces de pas avec un code couleur et tu peux choisir de scan et révéler ta traque au traqué ou alors le suivre à la trace sans éveiller de soupçons etc... La tu appuis sur le bouton, 4 secondes plus tard tu as un WH. Niveau méta c'est limité, et je ne défends pas vraiment Jackal, je suis conscient que ce n'est pas le plus inspiré des opérateurs, mais Lion, et même Finka, c'est le niveau 0 du gadget.


Sauf que comme le disais Wedgge, une fois sur deux tu wallhack wallou parce que les mecs ne bougent pas. En revanche son fusil avec zero recul et qui tire tout droit  ::XD::

----------


## Redlight

> Sauf que comme le disais Wedgge, une fois sur deux tu wallhack wallou parce que les mecs ne bougent pas. En revanche son fusil avec zero recul et qui tire tout droit


Et tu trouves que c'est pas pété un opérateur qui peut figer pendant 4 secondes toute l'équipe 3 fois par round ?

Rester immobile n'est pas une solution dans ce jeu. C'est quasiment pire que de se faire wallhack. L'exemple de wedgge c'est l'exemple d'un mauvais joueur. Comme si tu partais du postulat que Thermite est nul parce que certains l'utilisent sur des barricades de portes ou fenêtres.

----------


## Shep1

> Sauf que comme le disais Wedgge, une fois sur deux tu wallhack wallou parce que les mecs ne bougent pas. En revanche son fusil avec zero recul et qui tire tout droit


Ouai, mais justement, du coup la défense et bien plus prévisible. Les mecs se terrent dans un coin et ne peuvent pas décaler, ils sont donc passif, et à la merci de tout attaquant avec un drone. J'ai pas encore pu jouer a la mise à jour, mais le TTS m'avait largement suffit...

----------


## Voodoonice

> Et tu trouves que c'est pas pété un opérateur qui peut figer pendant 4 secondes toute l'équipe 3 fois par round ?


ça mériterait d'être réduit mais ça me choque pas plus que ça, en revanche c'est son arme que je trouve op

----------


## MrBishop

Du monde pour game, là maintenant ? I'm alone q.q

----------


## Kaelis

Désolé pour l'invit mais je vais pioncer, merci _comme même_.

----------


## Frypolar

> Bof, il ne dénature pas plus le gameplay que Jackal qui t'oblige à bouger parce qu'il suit tes traces, lui t'oblige à ne pas bouger


Jackal est obligé de se rapprocher de toi pour scanner tes traces de pas donc tu peux avoir une idée de sa position.
Jackal ne peut pas cibler tous les opérateurs, seulement un par utilisation et il en a 3.
Jackal te ping toutes les 5 secondes, comme on vient de le dire 5 secondes c’est long, tu peux pas mal bouger entre temps. De plus tu sais qu’on te cherche toi spécifiquement, tu peux en profiter.
Jackal ne dit pas dans quelle position tu es, tu peux très bien attendre allongé en sachant d’où va venir l’attaquant espérant te buter qui, lui, sera certainement debout.

----------


## MrBishop

Jackal peut scanner depuis une trappe ou une fenêtre en rappel sans pression hein... Surtout que les traces de pas restent fraîches assez (très ?) longtemps, donc je sais même pas si on peut vraiment appeler ça "se rapprocher de toi".

Et 5 secondes, quand tu es un roamer et que tu te fais traquer, c'est extrêmement rapide. On ne s'en rends pas compte car dans notre tête en repos, 5 secondes, c'est rien. Mais quand tu dois faire attention à tes déplacements, faire gaffe à ce que personne ne t'anticipe là où tu t'enfuis, 5 secondes c'est hyper rapide et multiplié par les pings, t'es vite cerné. Surtout qu'il peut continuer à te suivre, et scanner la suite de tes pas après que le dernier ait fini. Donc du coup ça fait que sur une partie en ranked, *tu peux te faire scanner 3 fois en boucle* (c'est du vécu avec Pulse), c'est super chiant et limite anti-jeu puisque concrètement, ton roaming sert plus à rien, surtout si t'es le seul roaming de la game ou en vie. Tu fais juste courir, courir et courir parce que t'es ping toutes les 5 secondes, multiplié par le nombre de pings et par le nombre de scans (3). Je te laisse faire le compte.

C'est comme le 0-100 en 7 secondes en voiture, on croit que c'est ni trop long ni trop rapide mais en fait, c'est archi rapide as fuck. Tout est une question de relativité du temps.

Attention, je cris pas à l'op hyper op ou quoi que ce soit. Juste que le pauvre Jackal n'est vraiment pas du tout à plaindre comparé aux autres opérateurs et ce, depuis son buff.  ::):

----------


## Redlight

Disons que Jackal est équilibré par rapport à Lion. Jackal doit se mettre en danger pour scanner les traces de pas et je me suis fait tuer plus d'une fois entrain de scanner c'est assez rare les fois où tu peux le faire directement depuis une trappe. Il ne sait pas qui il va traquer ça peut aussi bien être un mec sur site pépouse. Et il est directement contré par Caveira.

----------


## Wedgge



----------


## n0ra

Solution radicale, j'ai désinstallé le jeu il y a 2 jours.

----------


## Flipmode

Si t'as delete le jeu c'est que t'en as fait le tour ou que tu l'as pas compris.

Comparer jackal et lion oui et non, lion c'est jackal en version abusé donc un petit nerf, réduire le temps de "wh", changer la forme de la vision (pas voir la position) ou limité la zone de vision du drone (le faire au dessus de lion donc l'obliger à se mettre en danger dans le bâtiment).

----------


## n0ra

600h de jeu, je l'ai bien compris, en arriver à le désinstaller c'est qu'il y a un problème avec le jeu lui même et non avec moi.

----------


## Voodoonice

> 


Ils sont pas censé arrêter de faire des caprices à vingt balllai ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Redlight

Ils me font bien rire Mery et Sixquatre  ::XD::

----------


## Flipmode

> 600h de jeu, je l'ai bien compris, en arriver à le désinstaller c'est qu'il y a un problème avec le jeu lui même et non avec moi.




Y'a une différence entre un jeu injouable et avoir besoin d'un nerf sur un op, je suis nouveau joueur et les changement m'ont pas fait fuir en mode "c'est trop dur j'me casse"  ::):

----------


## n0ra

> https://media.giphy.com/media/ZY4dBXpzVeTni/giphy.gif


C'est comme si je venais à te juger sur tes heures de jeu sur TF2 et que je te sortais que tu n'avais rien compris au jeu.

----------


## Voodoonice

> Ils me font bien rire Mery et Sixquatre


Sixquatre est excellent, j'aime bien regarder ces lives

----------


## Flipmode

> C'est comme si je venais à te juger sur tes heures de jeu sur TF2 et que je te sortais que tu n'avais rien compris au jeu.


C'est rainbow 6 c'est plein de couleurs c'est pas tout noir ou tout blanc, c'est nul ou c'est bien, delete ou continu à jouer.

Fais avec des nuances, adaptes toi et attend un possible nerf ou modif' d'un autre op.

TF2 a toujours eu des changement avec les armes et perso nerf/buff, on faisait avec, même avec mes milliers d'heures de jeux dessus je l'ai pas compris à 100%  :^_^: 

Oui t'as 600h dessus, mais pas 600h avec la meta lion  ::): 
Oui ça change mais c'est pas une raison pour delete  :^_^:

----------


## Frypolar

> bla bla Jackal


Mais et alors ? Évidemment que c’est chiant pour un roamer, c’est le but. Seulement c’est bien plus limité que Lion et bien moins fort ce qui était l’objet de mon message. Tu peux même le tourner à ton avantage.




> https://media.giphy.com/media/ZY4dBXpzVeTni/giphy.gif
> 
> Y'a une différence entre un jeu injouable et avoir besoin d'un nerf sur un op, je suis nouveau joueur et les changement m'ont pas fait fuir en mode "c'est trop dur j'me casse"


Ben justement t’es nouveau joueur et toi tu ne connais pas le jeu ni son historique, n0ra si. S’il en a ras le cul t’es certainement pas en position de le critiquer  :;):  On en reparlera quand t’auras pris 3 ans de bullshit d’Ubi dans les dents. Et encore t’as de la chance, t’as évité les longs mois où ils déniaient les problèmes de cheat alors que le jeu n’avait pas d’anti-cheat.

----------


## Shep1

> C'est rainbow 6 c'est plein de couleurs c'est pas tout noir ou tout blanc, c'est nul ou c'est bien, delete ou continu à jouer.
> 
> Fais avec des nuances, adaptes toi et attend un possible nerf ou modif' d'un autre op.
> 
> TF2 a toujours eu des changement avec les armes et perso nerf/buff, on faisait avec, même avec mes milliers d'heures de jeux dessus je l'ai pas compris à 100% 
> 
> Oui t'as 600h dessus, mais pas 600h avec la meta lion 
> Oui ça change mais c'est pas une raison pour delete


Ca change beaucoup, dans le sens où ce n'est plus le jeu comme on l'a connu lorsqu'ils sortaient des opérateurs originaux et qui étaient sur à jouer, Mira en est le parfait exemple.
Je comprends tout à fait Nora dans sa décision de partir, le jeu à pris un tournant depuis quelques mois et les joueurs de la première heure ne retrouvent plus les sensations qu'ils leur a procuré au début, et c'est ça la vraie raison qui nous pousse (certains d'entre nous) à partir temporairement voir définitivement.
Et puis c'est un peu déplacé de juger du départ d'un canard, surtout que Nora ne jouais que très peu avec nous, il est bien libre de faire ce qu'il veut de son temps libre, surtout qu'il a eu un chtar il y a pas longtemps.

Bref, je suis pas là en ce moment, je déménage, mais le TTS  et les retours des joueurs qui partagent la vision du jeu m'ont clairement aider à ce que le jeu ne me manque pas trop  :;):

----------


## Kaelis

Je suis plus mitigé. Je vois des raisons qui ne sont l'affaire que d'un patch, rien de dramatique. Par contre je reste méfiant maintenant que j'ai eu la preuve qu'Ubisoft ne respecte pas les plannings (Operation Health) et est même près à lâcher les bonnes habitudes pour faire des expériences commerciales (Operation Chimera, même si le mode de jeu est assez correct).

Je souhaite plus de réactivité sur les patchs et que les prochains opérateurs soient plus comment dire... vanille™ ? Je veux des gadgets et des bidules à manipuler, pas des boutons qui activent quelque chose sur toute la carte.

Le jeu reste très bien à mon niveau et il y a plein de types sympas qui jouent régulièrement. Puis en lisant ce forum j'ai un truc qui doit jouer aussi : je me fiche totalement des pros, tournois, Twitter et compagnie.

Je prends beaucoup de plaisir à jouer donc je continue  ::P:

----------


## MrBishop

Idem, perso j'ai zéro problème et Lion ne m'a pour l'instant poser aucun problème (le tout en une dizaine de ranked et casu).

----------


## Redlight

Perso je comprend tout à fait n0ra. Si le jeu tel qui est actuellement ne lui convient plus, je ne vois pas pourquoi il devrait continuer à jouer. Comme l'a précisé Shep le jeu à beaucoup changé depuis sa sortie. Et j'ai aussi un petit peu de nostalgie quand je repense au vieille meta. On tournait un peu en rond mais ça restait proche de l'idée de base du jeu.

On parle beaucoup de Mira, mais Frost est je trouve un très bon exemple. Elle a beaucoup modifié la meta, au début je me souviens du nombre de personne qui tombait dans le panneau. Et maintenant c'est un perso de niche qui reste excellente sur certaine map. Et elle a apporté beaucoup de variante qui tourne autour de son gadget.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Idem, perso j'ai zéro problème et Lion ne m'a pour l'instant poser aucun problème (le tout en une dizaine de ranked et casu).


Attend que les strat PL arrive. Mira est devenue incontournable suite aux strats des joueurs pro.

D'ailleurs ce soir il y a la CL européenne à 20h.

----------


## Voodoonice

T'a entendu ce qu'en pense Sixquatre, un joueur pro doit s'adapter.

----------


## Redlight

Il dis aussi qu'il pense qu'il ne sera pas systématique pick. Résultat sur les 2 premières journées : brésil 98%, NA 100%. Il peut pas avoir toujours raison.

Et puis vu qu'il est passé casteur officiel en CL et donc certainement rémunéré par Ubi et l'ESL je me méfie de son avis. Un peu comme Zironick qui incite tout le monde à se calmer, qu'il faut du temps etc... et puis deux tweet plus tard il fait de la pub pour Far Cry 5  ::XD:: 

A côté de ça je n'ai pas lu un seul commentaire positif sur Lion d'un pro en activité.

----------


## Flipmode

> Ben justement t’es nouveau joueur et toi tu ne connais pas le jeu ni son historique, n0ra si. S’il en a ras le cul t’es certainement pas en position de le critiquer  On en reparlera quand t’auras pris 3 ans de bullshit d’Ubi dans les dents. Et encore t’as de la chance, t’as évité les longs mois où ils déniaient les problèmes de cheat alors que le jeu n’avait pas d’anti-cheat.


Z'avez raison on peut pas voir la différence en un mois de jeu mais j'ai 18ans de fps dans les pattes ça marche non ?
J'arrive à voir quand il faut être dans les extrêmes ou quand il faut nuancer sur l'avenir d'un jeu.

Je sais déjà que le pick/ban va calmer la pro league et qu'en casu c'est pas la moitié des joueurs qui savent se servir de son wh comme il faut ou avoir le teamplay pour l'utiliser.

Au début j'ai été idiot j'ai ragé sur son wh avec juste des images du serveur test maintenant qu'il est in game j'ai jamais eu de grosse difficulté face à lui et je pense pas avoir gagné 100% des Games ou il était dans ma team.

----------


## Lancelot du lag

Certain ne joue qu'en casu..... ::trollface::  ::trollface::

----------


## Kaelis

Oué mais ils ont pas le droit de donner leur avis du coup  ::lol::

----------


## Redlight

La casual c'est surtout une vision biaisé du jeu. Il y a beaucoup de rush, les drones sont peu utilisés, les murs peu renforcés.

J'ai vu des thermite faire de la merde en casual. Ca veut pas dire que c'est un OP de merde.

Mira en casual c'est vraiment pas terrible par exemple. Smoke aussi car les round dure 4 min.

Tu ne te bases pas sur ce mode pour équilibré les personnages.

----------


## Flipmode

Bah pour moi même le ranked est casu ... quand t'as zero comminucation et pas de tentative de teamplay dans le choix des op, peu/pas de droning.

C'est pour ça que Lion n'est pas un si gros problème dans 99% des cas (les 1% représente les joueurs de pro league en match officiel qui arrivent à prendre Lion).

Et avec un petit équilibrage de ce perso ce sera 100%.

Et je fais gagner un manga esport dans mon topic (voir signature)  ::ninja::

----------


## Frypolar

> Bah pour moi même le ranked est casu ... quand t'as zero comminucation et pas de tentative de teamplay dans le choix des op, peu/pas de droning.


Tu joues à quel niveau en ranked ? Seul ou tu fais un groupe avant ? Parce que ça change pas mal le niveau de jeu et la présence de stratégie dans le jeu.

----------


## Redlight

> Bah pour moi même le ranked est casu ... quand t'as zero comminucation et pas de tentative de teamplay dans le choix des op.
> 
> C'est pour ça que Lion n'est aps un si gros problème dans 99% des cas (les 1% représente les joueurs de pro league en match officiel qui arrivent à prendre Lion).


Quand tu as gouté au début des stratégies (gold 1 - platine) tu étais complétement perdu. Si j'étais toi j'attendrai pour tirer des conclusions sur le jeu et sur ceux qui ont des centaines d'heure derrière eux.

Par exemple Lion à bas level ça va être naze et Finka sera beaucoup plus représenté qu'à haut niveau.

Ca me rappelle l'une des parties que j'ai débriefé ici de la saison dernière quand on jouait contre : Glaz - BB - Monty - Ash et un 5ime sur Border. Avec Clem Mizu etc... Ils étaient clairement coordonnées, suivait clairement une stratégie. Et j'ose même pas imaginé si tu leur rajoute Lion.

----------


## Flipmode

Je me doute bien qu'un teamplay et un niveau de jeu fait la différence, mais en face c'est la même chose, les mecs sont pas idiot si vous êtes full team plat vous allez pas tomber contre des PU gold qui viennent de DL le jeu ^^

Et ça ne suffit pas pour dire "j'ai delete le jeu je suis déçu" là c'est juste du gros sel  :^_^: 

Et des nuances de sel ... y'en à 50  ::ninja::

----------


## Redlight

> Je me doute bien qu'un teamplay et un niveau de jeu fait la différence, mais en face c'est la même chose, les mecs sont pas idiot si vous êtes full team plat vous allez pas tomber contre des PU gold qui viennent de DL le jeu ^^
> 
> Et ça ne suffit pas pour dire "j'ai delete le jeu je suis déçu" là c'est juste du gros sel 
> 
> Et des nuances de sel ... y'en à 50


Sauf qu'à ce niveau, tu es droné, parfois flashé, souvent pushé. Et que si Lion te clou sur place tu es mort justement. Et que tu ne peux pas faire grand chose contre. Ca plus le fait que ça rend le retake impossible. Beaucoup de duel à haut niveau se joue sur l'incertitude : des micro lignes, des erreurs de jugements sur la position d'un ennemi ou des positions pour surprendre l'adversaire. Lion permet d'effacer toute incertitude dans ces moments.

Et je comprend pas si le jeu ne convient plus à n0ra car il n'aime pas l'orientation qu'il prend pourquoi il ne pourrait pas le désinstaller.

J'ai bien arrêter Diablo après plus de 1000h dessus. Et j'en avais pas fait le tour totalement.

----------


## Flipmode

Non mais ok dire que c'est "moins bien" mais un delete c'est pas une critique objective, c'est carrément un ragequit à cause d'une modif' qui n'est pas un changement à 180° de la part des dev.

Il a le droit mais c'est une réaction de joueur du topic CSGO ... c'est abusif par rapport au fun que procure le jeu  ::): 

Et je pense pas que ce soit la faute de Lion.

Sinon vous avez pas fini avec la 100aine d'op qui arrive (dixit ubi)  ::o:

----------


## MrBishop

Yep, là oui chui plutôt d'accord. Vers le plat 3, ça commence à bien droner et y a des teams qui dronent extrêmement bien les roamers et arrivent à les coincer sans même que le roamer s'en rende compte. Additionné à un Lion qui te cloue sur place, ouais clairement y a 99% de chances que tu te fasses coincer.

----------


## Redlight

> Non mais ok dire que c'est "moins bien" mais un delete c'est pas une critique objective, c'est carrément un ragequit à cause d'une modif' qui n'est pas un changement à 180° de la part des dev.
> 
> Il a le droit mais c'est une réaction de joueur du topic CSGO ... c'est abusif par rapport au fun que procure le jeu 
> 
> Et je pense pas que ce soit la faute de Lion.
> 
> Sinon vous avez pas fini avec la 100aine d'op qui arrive (dixit ubi)


Ah parce que tu prédétermines le fun que procure R6 à n0ra :xD:

----------


## Flipmode

Non n0ra n'a pas de fun sur les jeux avec ranking  ::ninja::

----------


## Frypolar

> Je me doute bien qu'un teamplay et un niveau de jeu fait la différence, mais en face c'est la même chose, les mecs sont pas idiot si vous êtes full team plat vous allez pas tomber contre des PU gold qui viennent de DL le jeu ^^


Sauf que le jeu n’est plus le même en plat/diamant. C’est pareil pour tous les jeux un peu complexe d’ailleurs.

----------


## Flipmode

Je sais bien, c'est pour cela qu'un petit équilibrage serait bien, pas besoin de ragequit  :;):

----------


## Frypolar

> Je sais bien, c'est pour cela qu'un petit équilibrage serait bien, pas besoin de ragequit


On tourne en rond hein mais bon :
- Ubi n’a jamais été rapide pour corriger un opérateur pété ou buggé.
- Ubi a viré le patch de mi-saison à partir de cette année donc ce sera encore plus long
- Le concept même d’opérateur à capacité globale ne cadre pas avec la philosophie du jeu et Ubi veut continuer dans cette direction.

Encore une fois, on en reparlera quand t’auras passé plus de temps sur le jeu.

----------


## Redlight

Après il a certainement un portion des joueurs qui préfère le jeu maintenant et les opérateurs globaux.

----------


## Shep1

> Je sais bien, c'est pour cela qu'un petit équilibrage serait bien, pas besoin de ragequit


Je ne comprends vraiment pas pourquoi tu insistes sur le fait qu'il ait ragequit. J'ai fait 4 ans d'ArmA en solo, avec des teams et avec CPC et lorsque j'ai ragequit j'avais mes raisons, un ras le bol de la politique de BIS qui ajoutait du contenu pour les casus Altis lire et pas pour les fan de la première heure qui voulaient du simu pur et dur.
La on est face au même phénomène à quelques variations près, le jeu est sorti il y a longtemps, il a évolué en partie par les devs et par la communauté qui a "inventé" les méta successives.
Là, Ubisoft à dévié tellement loin avec cette dernière maj, qu'un joueur de la première heure comme Nora ne se retrouve plus en lui, il est normal qu'il arrête. Que tu trouve que le jeu n'ai pas changé, c'est cool, mais lui et moi on est dessus (avec d'autres) depuis l'Alpha fermé, on a fait des feedbacks sur cpc et sur le forum officiel (en tout cas pour ma part), on est là depuis le début et on l'a vu grandir et changer/ se transformer et je peux te dire que le jeu est bien différent quand tu repenses à la release.

Bref, que toi, lion, Finka et la futur méta à 100 opérateurs ne te dérange pas, c'est cool c'est ton avis, mais c'est aussi l'avis, certes différent de Nora qui souhaite stopper le jeu sans forcément qualifier ça de ragequit.

Pour parler de frost aussi, c'est vrai qu'elle a énormément changer la méta, dans un jeu où presque tous les gadgets était assez visible ou voir sonore, elle introduisait un pige qui dbno, noir donc peu visible et qui ne fait pas de bruit. Elle a aussi valoriser les bouclier qui sans elle serait tomber dans une marginalisation comme Castle, ou seul les pros l'utiliseraient sans certaines situations. Frost elle est cool. Mangez en.


PS : désolé pour les fotes, je suis sur mon smartphone entre deux cartons.  :Emo:

----------


## Flipmode

C'est pas le ragequit le problème, c'est le fait de ragequit pour les changements actuels.

Partir d'un jeu parce qu'on est lassé c'est normal, on veut autre chose, on change, pas de problème.
Là c'est les derniers changement qui font ragequit quelqu'un, c'était juste pour dire que c'est pas objectif et c'est excessif, j'ai l'impression d'entendre sardoche sur lol.

Non je n'ai pas assez de temps de jeu sur R6S, oui j'ai une "pas mauvaise" vision des fps en général pour avoir un minimum d'objectivité sur un problème.

Et non le jeu n'est pas sorti "il y a longtemps" pour un fps compétitif 2 ans c'est rien.

Par contre il a évolué très vite et ça dérange les gens qui tryhard dessus, adaptez-vous, c'est la base du jeu non ? après 2 ans de jeu vous ne l'avez pas encore compris ? 1 mois de jeu j'ai trouvé la solution ?
Et quand vous aurez trouvé la solution, la meta aura encore changé.

Bon sinon je suis sur un nouveau t-shirt R6 fait par ce monsieur, j'espère qu'il vous plaira  ::ninja::

----------


## Raoulospoko

Il n'y a que une carte pour le mode zombie ? 
C'est vraiment naze et pas adapté au jeu...

----------


## Voodoonice

Non 3. La challenger ligue c'est la seconde division ?

----------


## Wedgge

> C'est pas le ragequit le problème, c'est le fait de ragequit pour les changements actuels.
> 
> 
> Et non le jeu n'est pas sorti "il y a longtemps" pour un fps compétitif 2 ans c'est rien.
> 
> Par contre il a évolué très vite et ça dérange les gens qui tryhard dessus, adaptez-vous, c'est la base du jeu non ? après 2 ans de jeu vous ne l'avez pas encore compris ? 1 mois de jeu j'ai trouvé la solution ?
> Et quand vous aurez trouvé la solution, la meta aura encore changé.
> 
> Bon sinon je suis sur un nouveau t-shirt R6 fait par ce monsieur, j'espère qu'il vous plaira


Bon alors déjà tu vas redescendre de façon extrêmement rapide de ce magnifique rêve que tu sembles vivre et dont tu es le héros. Que tu ne sois pas d'accord avec les avis des uns et des autres c'est une chose en revanche ne faire aucun effort concernant l'argumentation de leurs propos et faire comme si ceux qui te répondaient n'avait aucune expérience sur ce jeu navré mon bon sir, mais c'est à la limite de l'irrespect. Si Nora souhaite arrêter R6 c'est son choix et je doute fort que ce dernier repose uniquement sur l'introduction d'un nouvel opérateur qui vient flinguer l'ensemble du système, d'autant que beaucoup ici partagent son sentiment vis-à-vis des évolutions récentes du jeu.

Ensuite tes critiques concernant notre capacité à nous adapter manquent légèrement de crédibilité dans la mesure où, est ne le prend pas mal, tu es assez loin d'être un joueur solide sur ses appuis, où en tout cas pas assez pour troller maladroitement.

----------


## Flipmode

Donc le jeu n'est pas jeune avec ses 2 looongues années d'existence ?
Il n'a pas évolué à chaque patch et op ajouté ?
n0ra n'a pas ragequit du jeu 2 jours plus tôt et en y faisant une allusion direct au dernier patch ?
Le jeu n'est pas basé sur l'adaptation des stratégies en fonction de l'adversaire ? 
Vous n'êtes pas fan, à la base, de ce gameplay d'adaptation ?
Vous ne râlez pas (comme à chaque patch apparemment) parce que le jeu à changé  alors qu'il est encore bien fun pour la majorité ? même quand vous y jouez, je ne vous entend pas râler autant sur la MàJ que sur le fofo.

Et j'ai pris personne de haut faut arrêter le sel, j'ai constaté à mon niveau (joueur et spectateur assidu d'un jeu que j'aime bien).

Non vraiment j'ai été juste dans mes observations de petit joueur qui commence, vous l'avez pris mal c'est tout, peut-être les mots n'étaient pas les bons.

¯\_(ツ)_/¯

----------


## Wedgge

> Donc le jeu n'est pas jeune avec ses 2 looongues années d'existence ?
> Il n'a pas évolué à chaque patch et op ajouté ?
> n0ra n'a pas ragequit du jeu 2 jours plus tôt et en y faisant une allusion direct au dernier patch ?
> Le jeu n'est pas basé sur l'adaptation des stratégies en fonction de l'adversaire ? 
> Vous n'êtes pas fan, à la base, de ce gameplay d'adaptation ?
> Vous ne râlez pas (comme à chaque patch apparemment) parce que le jeu à changé  alors qu'il est encore bien fun pour la majorité ? même quand vous y jouez, je ne vous entend pas râler autant sur la MàJ que sur le fofo.
> 
> Et j'ai pris personne de haut faut arrêter le sel, j'ai constaté à mon niveau (joueur et spectateur assidu d'un jeu que j'aime bien).
> 
> ...


La querelle ne porte pas sur le fait que les uns où les autres est tort ou bien raison mais sur la manière avec laquelle tu affirmes détenir la sainte vérité là où nous autres, pauvres pécheurs semblons être dans l'erreur, aveuglé par notre nostalgie, Nora tout particulièrement semble, à te lire, s'être souillé du péché de sodomie. Le jeu a effectivement évolué, ne le devrait-t-il pas peut-être ? Que Lion soit op à haut niveau c'est un fait, ne serait-ce que parce qu'il est considéré comme tel par des personnes qui font le méta et donc orientent directement la façon de faire de beaucoup. 

Un équilibrage sera certainement trouvé mais il n'empêche qu'il sera toujours dans les représentations collectives associé à une mauvaise évolution du jeu (dont le préquel et L'opération Health au passage). Et là on touche un problème de fond, pourquoi est-ce que l'on prendrait la peine de continuer s'investir dans R6 si ce dernier change complètement de philosophie, de façon clairement négative ? Lion est clivant à tort où a raison, parce qu'il représente un point de non retour concernant les intentions d'Ubi sur le futur de Siege.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Ambiance  :;):

----------


## Redlight

:Popcorn:

----------


## Flipmode

Ah oui mais après tu mets des mots qui grossissent dans le mauvaise sens mes propos ("_tu affirmes détenir la sainte vérité là où nous autres, pauvres pécheurs semblons être dans l'erreur, aveuglé par notre nostalgie, Nora tout particulièrement semble, à te lire, s'être souillé du péché de sodomie_" on va pas se mentir c'est naze comme façon de faire de l'argumentation).

Dans ton deuxième paragraphe "c'est pas faux" mais un "point de non retour" c'est pas un peu trop ? Ils feront certainement des équilibrage (tardif ?) et ajouterons des opérateurs qui auront le sens inverse et vise versa à l'envers.

----------


## Shep1

> Et là on touche un problème de fond, pourquoi est-ce que l'on prendrait la peine de continuer s'investir dans R6 si ce dernier change complètement de philosophie, de façon clairement négative ? Lion est clivant à tort où a raison, parce qu'il représente un point de non retour concernant les intentions d'Ubi sur le futur de Siege.


Voilà.
Flipmode, tu trouves que le jeu change en bien (ou pas d'ailleurs, je ne sais pas vraiment), et nous en mal, chacun son avis. Lion ne met absolument pas notre capacité, ni notre volonté à nous adapter au jeu en cause, il va plus loin, il change la philosophie du jeu, son "âme". Je ne dit pas que le "nouveau" R6S est pourri, chacun ses goûts, mais le glissement a été tel, qu'il a dénaturé à mes yeux et aux yeux de certains canards, la philosophie initiale autrement dit le concept de base qui a été, certes été modifié au cours de l'introduction de plusieurs opérateurs, mais qui a su justement renouveler et innover en faisant réfléchir les joueurs. Appuyer sur un bouton et attendre 4 secondes pour avoir un WH ce n'est pas du tout, dans la philosophie que je viens de décrire, c'est simpliste, réducteur et facile, le contraire même de ce pour quoi, j'aime le jeu.

Pour ta remarque sur le fait que le jeu soit jeune au bout de deux années, je dirais que oui et non. On est arrivé depuis la S3 Y2, a une certaines maturité. Les devs parlent du Y3 comme celui de la maturité, mais ils ont leur "recette" (sic) pour les maps depuis maintenant quelques temps, ils ont maintenant assaini le netcode même si c'est encore et toujours perfectible et que ça reste assez frais.

Mais que le jeu soit jeune ne change en aucun cas ce qu'est le jeu aujourd'hui ou dans dans 2 ans. Lion si ils le laissent comme ça restera un Op pour teubé, facile à prendre en main, sans réel défaut. Alors ils peuvent le patcher, mais reste que le concept même d'avoir un WH dans un jeu comme R6S, c'est juste la ligne rouge à ne pas franchir.

----------


## Voodoonice

Bon et la challenger League alors ?  ::rolleyes::  ::XD::

----------


## Shep1

> Dans ton deuxième paragraphe "c'est pas faux" mais un "point de non retour" c'est pas un peu trop ? Ils feront certainement des équilibrage (tardif ?) et ajouterons des opérateurs qui auront le sens inverse et vise versa à l'envers.


J'ai en partie répondu dans mon précédant message, mais : ils ont déjà du mal à équilibrer/corriger des opérateurs du début (coucou tata kaka) alors des nouveaux ? lol mdr
Ils vont certainement agir sur le son cooldown et compagnie, mais, Wedgge et moi, ça on s'en branle, c'est le concept de son gadget (et on te l'a dit je ne sais combien de fois) qui nous dérange. Et non le point de non retour, ce n'est pas de trop, c'est clairement un virage qui a été amorcé par ce Lion. Tu n'est pas du même avis, soit parce que tu as une vision différente du jeu, soit par manque d'expérience, la question n'est pas là, mais nous en tant que joueurs du début, on le voit ce virage.

Ce que j'espère, c'est que tu t'en apercevra un de ces jours, car je pense, que c'est à ce moment que tu comprendra cette fameuse "philosophie" dont nous parlons.

Bref, je pense avoir fait le tour, si tu ne comprends pas que certains puisse ne plus se sentir en phase avec ce que le jeu propose par cette énorme MàJ (la plus grosse depuis quelques mois), c'est que tu n'en a pas assez pris la mesure et que ton jugement envers n0ra est clairement déplacé.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bon et la challenger League alors ?


Oui, c'est la Ligue 2 de la PL, les ex-Supremacy/Vitality l'ont gagné pour accéder à la Six d'ailleurs.

----------


## Wedgge

> Ah oui mais après tu mets des mots qui grossissent dans le mauvaise sens mes propos ("_tu affirmes détenir la sainte vérité là où nous autres, pauvres pécheurs semblons être dans l'erreur, aveuglé par notre nostalgie, Nora tout particulièrement semble, à te lire, s'être souillé du péché de sodomie_" on va pas se mentir c'est naze comme façon de faire de l'argumentation).
> 
> Dans ton deuxième paragraphe "c'est pas faux" mais un "point de non retour" c'est pas un peu trop ? Ils feront certainement des équilibrage (tardif ?) et ajouterons des opérateurs qui auront le sens inverse et vise versa à l'envers.


Mais moi je n'ai jamais prétendu vouloir argumenter quoique ce soit, pure rhétorique que tout ceci.

----------


## Voodoonice

> Oui, c'est la Ligue 2 de la PL, les ex-Supremacy/Vitality l'ont gagné pour accéder à la Six d'ailleurs.


ok  :;): 
Et donc l'équipe de Falko, Whiteshark... ils ne jouent pas dans cette league ?

----------


## Shep1

> ok 
> Et donc l'équipe de Falko, Whiteshark... ils ne jouent pas dans cette league ?


Je ne suis pas assez la scène compétitive de rainbow pour te répondre la dessus. Bibish ou red en sauront plus que moi.

----------


## Redlight

> ok 
> Et donc l'équipe de Falko, Whiteshark... ils ne jouent pas dans cette league ?


Non ils n'ont pas réussi les qualifiers. Leur objectif c'est la GA maintenant.

En CL il y a les BeGenius (ancienne stucture de Shaiiko) qui ont racheté l'équipe de Dizlown avec Tactiss (un gars super cool) entre autres.

Et en PL on a Vitality (ancienement supremacy) et Mockit (anciennement Vitality), Millenium (qui ont récupéré un ancien Vitality) et Oplon (avec des anciens d'Ares notamment). Tu me suis ?  :tired:  Oui je sais il faut définir une période de transfert  ::ninja::

----------


## Voodoonice

> Non ils n'ont pas réussi les qualifiers. Leur objectif c'est la GA maintenant.
> 
> En CL il y a les BeGenius (ancienne stucture de Shaiiko) qui ont racheté l'équipe de Dizlown avec Tactiss (un gars super cool) entre autres.
> 
> Et en PL on a Vitality (ancienement supremacy) et Mockit (anciennement Vitality), Millenium (qui ont récupéré un ancien Vitality) et Oplon (avec des anciens d'Ares notamment). Tu me suis ?  Oui je sais il faut définir une période de transfert

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Doux Jésus les pavés !
C'est trop pour moi. Je verrai bien la semaine prochaine ceux qui jouent encore.

Moi j'espère que les Black Dragons sont toujours là  ::ninja::

----------


## mcgrill

Google et Ubisoft viennent d'annoncer une plateforme Open Source pour l'hebergement de serveurs de jeux:
https://cloudplatform.googleblog.com...ubernetes.html

----------


## Humain

> Google et Ubisoft viennent d'annoncer une plateforme Open Source pour l'hebergement de serveurs de jeux:
> https://cloudplatform.googleblog.com...ubernetes.html


C'est donc pour ça que je n'arrive plus à me connecter une fois sur deux...

----------


## Voodoonice

Il y a déjà des leak du prochain opérateur sur Reddit  :^_^:

----------


## Redlight

> Ou un opérateur qui rend les caméras pare-balles


Oups !

----------


## Flipmode

C'est vraiment ça ?
J'ai lu en diagonale le reddit il parle d'hologramme.

----------


## Voodoonice

Oui des hologrammes

----------


## Frypolar

Un lien vers les fils reddit ?

----------


## Redlight

Moi les récents leak que j'ai trouvé c'est ça : https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co..._gadgets_leak/

L'image de Voodoo c'est une leak datant de janvier, pas sur que ça soit pas un fake d'ailleurs.

Enfin les infos texte sont bonne mais l'image de l'opérateur ne correspond pas.

----------


## Voodoonice

L'image viens d'un discord, comme je suis au taf j'ai pas trop le temps d'approfondir. Mais c'est étonnant qu'il sorte de nouveau un attaquant

----------


## MrBishop

Ça se voit clairement que c'est une image sorti de yahoo.fr le truc.. Le profil du mec est trop banale, il fait pas assez «atypique».

----------


## Frypolar

> Moi les récents leak que j'ai trouvé c'est ça : https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co..._gadgets_leak/
> 
> L'image de Voodoo c'est une leak datant de janvier, pas sur que ça soit pas un fake d'ailleurs.
> 
> Enfin les infos texte sont bonne mais l'image de l'opérateur ne correspond pas.


Merci ! Le coup du gadget qui protège une caméra c’est déjà plus intéressant que leurs abilités globales à la con  ::):

----------


## MrBishop

Ca me donne envie de vomir de voir Lion et Blitz *sortir à tout les rounds en PL*. Genre je zappe et tout juste pour voir, jme dis "Y a bien un moment où ils vont pas sortir Lion" et bah si, il sort touuuuuuuuut le temps. . . C'est chaud

A croire que la PL, c'est une seule composition d'équipe et une seule méta.

C'est nul ._.

----------


## Frypolar

Ben le but c’est de gagner. Je suis pas sûr que ça plaise vraiment aux joueurs d’ailleurs. Le truc c’est que comme Lion n’a pas de contre, tu n’as pas de risque à le prendre. Et tu n’as pas intérêt à prendre un autre opérateur en espérant que la défense ait "gâché" un opérateur en prenant son contre pour rien.

----------


## MrBishop

Ouais c'est sûr mais c'est moche à regarder du coup... Fin ok, l'opérateur est là, autant le jouer mais bon... On dirait les gars sur Fifa qui utilisent que le Real ou le Barca :/

----------


## Frypolar

Vu l'enjeu c'est normal. C'est pas une soirée entre potes.

----------


## Redlight

Même à une soirée entre potes je prend le Réal sur FIFA histoire d'être sur d'écraser mon pote qui a pris le FC. Sochaux.

----------


## Redlight

Un parfait exemple du problème avec Lion hier en LATAM :

- Lion pousse admin au 2ieme étage
- Pulse tente un c4 depuis le sous-sol mais le foire sur un attaquant RdC
- Lion déclenche sa compétence tout en progressant 2ieme étage vers le bombe site
- Jackal prend le kill sur Pulse qui a été détecté dans sa fuite au sous sol.

----------


## Redlight

Par contre durant le second match ils utilisent Lion un peu comme des neuneu. Ils n'ont repéré personne, sont au drones ou tiennent juste des lignes et hop ils font poper Lion. Je comprend pas trop. Pour moi c'est comme si tu balançait une Ying au pif quand tu fait la chasse au roamer.

----------


## Shep1

> Un parfait exemple du problème avec Lion hier en LATAM :
> 
> - Lion pousse admin au 2ieme étage
> - Pulse tente un c4 depuis le sous-sol mais le foire sur un attaquant RdC
> - Lion déclenche sa compétence tout en progressant 2ieme étage vers le bombe site
> - Jackal prend le kill sur Pulse qui a été détecté dans sa fuite au sous sol.


Quelle Map PUTAIN ?????!!!!  :Emo:

----------


## Wedgge

Je dirai Consulat.

----------


## Redlight

gagné

----------


## Wedgge

:Cigare:

----------


## Frypolar

À défaut de savoir la jouer tu sais la reconnaître, bravo  :Cigare: 

:facile:
:gratuit:
(Et non, je sais à quoi vous pensez  :tired: )

----------


## Wedgge

:Emo: 

Sinon Lion est complétement pété mais il est également extrêmement fun à jouer. Avec des flash et son 2 de vitesse c'est infâme.

----------


## Redlight

On risque de voir souvent ce genre de situation à l'avenir : https://youtu.be/I-rkCHWbdS8?t=2h43m47s

Lion + Doka + Jackal smoke et plant. Avec 5 défenseurs en vie.

----------


## Voodoonice

On va voir ce soir avec les premiers matchs de PL comment ça se passe  ::ninja::

----------


## ERIC PAPE

Team Oplon ? Va falloir suivre ça de près, suivant leur performances on aura beaucoup de matériel pour des calembours moisis, voire même quelques titres de topic.  ::ninja::

----------


## Flipmode

Ça veut dire quoi Oplon ? sur google il me propose un wiki italien.

----------


## Shep1

Ça veut dire que tu ne peux pas les avoir en peinture. Ou les voir en peinture. Je ne sais plus. o/

----------


## Flipmode

C'est un truc négatif comme team misfits ?

----------


## Shep1

La peinture. Oplon. Golerie.

Merde  :Emo:

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Ouais t'as fail un peu shep, j'avais compris moi, ce qui est inquiétant, je suis receptif à ton humour (deuxmer 2)

Sinon Pengu a reçu ça de la part de Ubi (pour s'excuser de la méta?)

----------


## Voodoonice

Les Penta qui viennent de prendre un round en attaque avec un Lion  ::ninja::

----------


## Voodoonice

Premier match remporté 5-2 par les Penta sur Bank

----------


## Flipmode

> La peinture. Oplon. Golerie.
> 
> Merde







> Les Penta qui viennent de prendre un round en attaque avec un Lion


Avec ou sans Lion j'imagine ça passe aussi.

----------


## MrBishop

Elite squad !





Sinon de très bonnes games en solo Q, je pense que je vais en faire plus souvent. Les gens étaient sympatoches puis ça jouait bien, les joueurs sont beaucoup plus autonomes qu'avant mine de rien (surtout au stade Gold Star / Platine, chui tomber que sur ça). Lion est pas beaucoup sorti mais les seules fois où les gens le sortaient, ils le jouaient pas vraiment en équipe ou alors c'était incomplet (du style Lion - Dokkaebi, le duo est beaucoup moins puissant qu'un Lion - Jackal). 4 games, zéro défaites  :B):

----------


## Voodoonice

> Avec ou sans Lion j'imagine ça passe aussi.


C'est assez cocasse de voir des équipes de PL envoyer l'ulti de Lion et ensuite "oublier" de droner comme des teubés en casu  ::XD::

----------


## Flipmode

Ouais y'a eu des ratés assez obvious pour ce niveau de jeu.

----------


## AgentDerf

Petit retour de partie de hier soir en casual, sur l'impact de Lion. Franchement en casual il casse pas du tout le "game".

C'est toujours utilisé trop tôt, en début de round, sans doute pour chopper des roamers. Sauf qu'un roamer bien planqué s'enfou.
Même en 1ier cercle de défense sur un objectif, c'est presque un avantage pour le défenseur.
Les gars déclenche le WH de Lion, ils croient invisible, ils courent comme des débiles dans les couloirs, donc donne leur position. En tant que défenseur si tu pick assez vite le couloir il a pas le temps de réagir, et finalement 3 sec ça passe vite.

Et même quand tu roam, les 3 sec d'avant WH sont souvent suffisant pour te mettre dans un coin et attendre la fin du WH.
Les gars drone moins, car ils croient que le WH de Lion fait le taf, mais au final sur des défenseurs bien placé.

Donc en casual, franchement c'est pas la révolution, et il est pas peak à chaque round.

Après en Ranker je sais pas, j'y jouer très peu.

----------


## Wedgge

Il a une grande différence entre casu et ranked, en gold star/plat la présence et l'utilisation correcte de strat changent la donne, bien utilisé un Lion fait bien mal sans être pour autant gamebreaker excepté sur les fins de timer dans des situations de clutch où il possède un avantage énorme. Ce qui le rend puissant c'est son autonomie quasi omnisciente sur des situations décisives.

 Perso je pense qu'il y a potentiellement 3 situations où il fait très mal : pour prendre le frag sur un spawwnkill où un type en retard en early round, en situation de chasse avec un porte flingue en embuscade couplé à du dronage et enfin lors du plant. Exemple ce soir, un Jazzmanolike a tenté de spawnkill depuis le garage sur Club house on prend l'info, wallhack au top départ et bim 5v4 (Jazz à loupé son duel  ::ninja:: ). Même chose un peu auparavant sur Littoral, une valk tente de poser une cam côté entrée principale elle à trépassé peu de temps après.

Edit : la bonne idée du jour testée et approuvée, déclencher un Lion lors d'une interrogation de Caveira = Overkill.

----------


## Redlight

Tiens encore un C4 qui me touche et qui atterrit derrière moi. Entre ça et le HS à travers le bouclier d'hier... Heureusement qu'on a Outbreak  ::lol::

----------


## Agano

C'est pas un bug, c'est une feature  ::ninja::

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Tiens encore un C4 qui me touche et qui atterrit derrière moi. Entre ça et le HS à travers le bouclier d'hier... Heureusement qu'on a Outbreak


Hier il y a Jazz qui a sa grenade qui lui est revenue dans la main  ::XD:: 
Et moi qui pose un Black Mirror, le trou se fait dans le mur mais le Black Miror n'est pas là. Belle ouverture pour les attaquants

----------


## Wedgge

Cela dit ça a fait un bait d'enfer ce trou sur Parc d'attraction dans le labo de drogue. Une grande ligne de vue qui fait esca jaune/toilette et donne directement dans le dos des défenseurs ça suscite la méfiance. Perso je vois ça je me dis "fuk il a un angle improbable, droit devant moi". En fait t'avais tout prévu. On notera que c'était une idée de Jazz à l'origine  ::trollface:: .

----------


## Lancelot du lag

Bon bah voilà.

Je ne peux plus jouer à R6:S

Je me tape un ping de malade (il est monté jusqu'à 3000  ::mellow::  ::mellow:: ). Alors que j'ai pas de soucis avec les autres jeux (au hasard vermintide 2). 

Super..... :ouaiouai:  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Humain

> Bon bah voilà.
> 
> Je ne peux plus jouer à R6:S
> 
> Je me tape un ping de malade (il est monté jusqu'à 3000 ). Alors que j'ai pas de soucis avec les autres jeux (au hasard vermintide 2). 
> 
> Super.....


Bienvenu au club. Ping qui oscille entre 30 et 3000. Jusqu'au kick en fait.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Bon bah voilà.
> 
> Je ne peux plus jouer à R6:S
> 
> Je me tape un ping de malade (il est monté jusqu'à 3000 ). Alors que j'ai pas de soucis avec les autres jeux (au hasard vermintide 2). 
> 
> Super.....


Mouais, vu ton pseudo, j'ai du mal à croire que t'aies mieux que 300 de ping dans n'importe quel jeu  :^_^:

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> Bienvenu au club. Ping qui oscille entre 30 et 3000. Jusqu'au kick en fait.


Aussi. Le mieux que j'ai pu faire dimanche c'est poser mes deux renforts de mur avant d'être kick.... :^_^:  :^_^: 


Non en fait c'est pas drôle.... ::cry::  ::cry::

----------


## KaMy

Peu probable mais problème de datacenter peut être ?

----------


## Kaelis

Impossible de se connecter au moment où j'écris ce message.

edit : c'est normal il y a une maintenance

----------


## Barbe Rousse

C'est un filtre par rapport au skill. 
Wedgge ne devrait pas pouvoir se connecter non plus normalement

----------


## Wedgge

Dois-je réellement poster le screen de tes performances sur la dernière partie d'hier ? J'ai un dossier spécial Barberousse 0's kill end. Il fait 3 Giga.

----------


## MrBishop

Chaud le nerf de dégâts qu'ils ont mis à Ela

Dépasser le full auto à 10 balles, le recul devient ingérable (et le pattern est tellement aléatoire que voilà, tu peux pas trop anticiper avec la souris). Hier j'ai mis 10 balles dans le dos à Ash, elle crève pas et elle a eu le temps de se retourner pour me tirer dessus. Je l'ai tué peu de temps après.
Mais les headshots passent toujours aussi bien o/

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Chaud le nerf de dégâts qu'ils ont mis à Ela
> 
> Dépasser le full auto à 10 balles, le recul devient ingérable (et le pattern est tellement aléatoire que voilà, tu peux pas trop anticiper avec la souris). Hier j'ai mis 10 balles dans le dos à Ash, elle crève pas et elle a eu le temps de se retourner pour me tirer dessus. Je l'ai tué peu de temps après.
> Mais les headshots passent toujours aussi bien o/


Ouais RIP Cela, c'est surtout le tir à distance qui pose problème maintenant, recoil ingerable et je pense un dmg dropoff bien augmenté à 14m(?) et quelques, je ne connais pas la distance exacte. Mais effectivement, l'impression de ne plus être aussi efficace. Depuis je la joue beaucoup moins souvent.

----------


## Styxounet

> Dois-je réellement poster le screen de tes performances sur la dernière partie d'hier ? J'ai un dossier spécial Barberousse 0's kill end. *Il fait 3 Giga.*


Ce détail m'a tué  ::happy2::

----------


## Redlight

> http://www.goldenmoustache.com/wp-co...017/09/glu.gif


Et c'est pas finit, Supremacy vient de racheter le roster Begenius.  ::XD::

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> détail

----------


## Voodoonice

> Et c'est pas finit, Supremacy vient de racheter le roster Begenius.


Ce genre de transfert alors que la PL CL à comnencé  :Facepalm: 






> Ouais RIP Cela, c'est surtout le tir à distance qui pose problème maintenant, recoil ingerable et je pense un dmg dropoff bien augmenté à 14m(?) et quelques, je ne connais pas la distance exacte. Mais effectivement, l'impression de ne plus être aussi efficace. Depuis je la joue beaucoup moins souvent.


C'est ballot de la nerf juste avant de sortir le skin Pro League

----------


## Voodoonice

PATCH NOTES 1.1

The first patch after the season launches is generally a much lighter patch. As such, you will not see the same level of fixes as a Season launch. Patch Y3S1.1 deploys on PC on Tuesday, March 20th, and console to follow later in the week. 
OPERATION CHIMERA
Fixed - The operator can be invisible for all users or have a different BDU equipped instead of the selected one when switching operator at the last moment.
Fixed - All equipped weapon skins, charms, uniforms and headgear (except those awarded by the Season Pass) are reset to default after losing connectivity.
Fixed - R6 Credits are not received after buying them from Shop.
Fixed - The Starter Pack discount pop up for Blitz cannot be closed.
Fixed - Player loose access to Operator from Starter Edition bundles when purchasing Standard Edition.
Fixed - The play ranked button can be selected for a second after a user below clearance level 20 join the squad.
Fixed - The Gold Skin for Hibana's P229 is corrupted.
Fixed - Text overlaps the preview Operator image in Highlights tab from the Shop Menu.
Fixed - While wearing the Sidewinder Elite uniform, Ash's eyes will be slightly misaligned in the MVP screen.
Fixed - When the Hostage is DBNO before escort, there is no "revive" icon or timer.
Fixed - Occasionally, in poor network conditions, Hostage can remain stuck if it enters DBNO while being pick up by a player.
Fixed - He Grunt Chibi is stuck to the magazine while reloading.
Fixed - Drone can be placed inside walls of plane from 3F cockpit stairs on Plane.
OUTBREAK
Fixed - During the intro cinematic, the hands of the right-most operator will be misaligned with the weapon.
Fixed - If a player leaves the sessions during the transition from Part A to Part B, shaders do not load properly
Fixed - Buck cannot refill his Skeleton Key while holding the secondary weapon.
Fixed - Outbreak Collection icon is missing from Ash's Operator Card when equipping the Black Viper Elite.
Fixed - Incorrect victory pose model is shown for the Ash Black Viper Elite in the Collection menu.
Fixed - Some operators have the Outbreak load out in the Operator screen.
Fixed - The Outbreak Collection button does not work.
Fixed - Operator's voice lines are not heard, nor subtitles displayed, when starting the game in a language different from English.
Fixed - After using all the ammo on the turret, it can't be picked up or interacted with, losing all of its functionality.

----------


## Redlight

De.
La.
Merde.

Shep.

----------


## Shep1

> Dois-je réellement poster le screen de tes performances sur la dernière partie d'hier ? J'ai un dossier spécial Barberousse 0's kill end. Il fait 3 Giga.


Le lourd poids de la défaite  :Cigare:

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> C'est ballot de la nerf juste avant de sortir le skin Pro League


Oh mince, il était bien stylé.
Ela blonde huhu.

Edit :
Ah ouais aussi Jackal, BlackBeard et Caveira en Pro League, sympa :
https://imgur.com/a/4LtVk#IKZYvXm

----------


## Wedgge

On a fait que gagner, excepté sur Bank où l'on est tombé sur deux Beaulo, où certains ont voulu jouer les martyr dans les 20 premières secondes (St-Jazzmano le Breton amen) et d'autres ont cru qu'ils feraient un bon Montagne. Plus jamais  :Emo: .

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Ah bah finalement il y avait une raison :




> Fixed - All equipped weapon skins, charms, uniforms and headgear (except those awarded by the Season Pass) are reset to default after losing connectivity.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> On a fait que gagner, excepté sur Bank où l'on est tombé sur deux Beaulo, où certains ont voulu jouer les martyr dans les 20 premières secondes (St-Jazzmano le Breton amen) et d'autres ont cru qu'ils feraient un bon Montagne. Plus jamais .


Montagne c'était sur Coastline...

----------


## Wedgge

Sur Banque c'était moi le Montagne, et c'était un massacre  ::cry:: . Mais je n'oublierai jamais ta mort héroïque face à un vrai Montagne sur Skyscrapper, j'ai jamais autant été heureux de prendre Echo pour voir l'action en direct  ::XD:: .

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

LEAK de Italiens :



Spoiler Alert! 




Lien full qualité :

https://gfycat.com/gifs/detail/Fearf...ssionedGelding





Et il y a bien une histoire 

Spoiler Alert! 


d'hologramme

 comme ça a été leaké précédemment.

----------


## JazzMano

wedgge et son aim : https://streamable.com/lebqe
nope : https://streamable.com/88p4z
Le glitch chalet : https://streamable.com/x1n4y

----------


## Redlight

Tiens une fonctionnalité sympa :

----------


## Wedgge

> wedgge et son aim : https://streamable.com/lebqe
> nope : https://streamable.com/88p4z
> Le glitch chalet : https://streamable.com/x1n4y


Tu as essayé de voir si le glitch est reproductible ?

edit : phase de test intensive. 

Non concluant.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Tiens une fonctionnalité sympa : 
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/03/20/48c...86a7b54.md.jpg


Le k/d comparé au nombre de tués et nombre de morts me laisse perplexe...

Édit : je viens de checker le mien, 5 minutes de jeu mais 58 parties jouées, 4 kills mais 55 headshots et platine 3 alors que j'étais pas ranked au 28 février : juste nimp.



1375% de mes kills sont des HS.
Mes parties on duré en moyenne 5.17s

----------


## Redlight

Oui ils ont du se foiré quelques part. Car si je calcul me k/d sur l'email que j'ai reçu je suis à 6.  :X1: 

Mais bon c'était plus pour souligner l'intention. Je pense que ça s'affinera pour les prochains mois.

----------


## Redlight

Sinon premier match sur R6TM hier (https://r6tm.pro/index.php) et première win 7-3. Et c'est vraiment pas mal. C'est l'assurance de trouvé des mates de qualités (à défaut de match équilibré au début le temps que chaque joueur ait un classement adéquat) qui communiquent et joue sérieusement. Tout le monde pousse dans le même sens et tente d'ajuster la stratégie, chacun prend ses responsabilité et sais quoi faire.

En revanche c'est pas pour tout le monde. C'est clairement réservé au personnes connaissant un minimum les stratégies d'attaque et de défense. Car tu tombes aussi contre du lourd (hier j'ai joué contre Gomfi classé 259ième mondial en ranked)

Un système de ban de map et le nouveau système de la prochaine PL (5 attaques et 5 défense d'affilées) sont déjà en place. Je recommande aux canards qui sont plat avec un bonne connaissance de la meta et qui souhaite s'améliorer. FaceIt et Discord sont requis.

----------


## MrBishop

Vous avez vu les pick rates de Lion en PL ? Il est à 100%. 100. %. Même Ash au top de sa forme à l'époque a jamais ru 100%.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Sinon premier match sur R6TM hier (https://r6tm.pro/index.php) et première win 7-3. Et c'est vraiment pas mal. C'est l'assurance de trouvé des mates de qualités (à défaut de match équilibré au début le temps que chaque joueur ait un classement adéquat) qui communiquent et joue sérieusement. Tout le monde pousse dans le même sens et tente d'ajuster la stratégie, chacun prend ses responsabilité et sais quoi faire.
> 
> En revanche c'est pas pour tout le monde. C'est clairement réservé au personnes connaissant un minimum les stratégies d'attaque et de défense. Car tu tombes aussi contre du lourd (hier j'ai joué contre Gomfi classé 259ième mondial en ranked)
> 
> Un système de ban de map et le nouveau système de la prochaine PL (5 attaques et 5 défense d'affilées) sont déjà en place. Je recommande aux canards qui sont plat avec un bonne connaissance de la meta et qui souhaite s'améliorer. FaceIt et Discord sont requis.


ça a l'air sympa.
Par contre on peut plus jouer avec des copains ?  :Emo:

----------


## Flipmode

Le %age de ban lion sur r6tm doit être pas mal aussi.

----------


## Redlight

En open il n'y a pas de ban d'opérateur, mais il est très souvent ban dans les rangs supérieurs.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Fixed - The operator can be invisible for all users or have a different BDU equipped instead of the selected one when switching operator at the last moment.


...

----------


## Redlight

> https://i.redd.it/gc8g6rlo11n01.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu peux pas jouer à Outbreak comme tout le monde ?

Le mode PvP du rainbow c'est juste du bonus.

----------


## Wedgge

> Sinon premier match sur R6TM hier (https://r6tm.pro/index.php) et première win 7-3. Et c'est vraiment pas mal. C'est l'assurance de trouvé des mates de qualités (à défaut de match équilibré au début le temps que chaque joueur ait un classement adéquat) qui communiquent et joue sérieusement. Tout le monde pousse dans le même sens et tente d'ajuster la stratégie, chacun prend ses responsabilité et sais quoi faire.
> 
> En revanche c'est pas pour tout le monde. C'est clairement réservé au personnes connaissant un minimum les stratégies d'attaque et de défense. Car tu tombes aussi contre du lourd (hier j'ai joué contre Gomfi classé 259ième mondial en ranked)
> 
> Un système de ban de map et le nouveau système de la prochaine PL (5 attaques et 5 défense d'affilées) sont déjà en place. Je recommande aux canards qui sont plat avec un bonne connaissance de la meta et qui souhaite s'améliorer. FaceIt et Discord sont requis.


A justement j'hésitais à en parler sur le forum. Même question que Barbe du coup, on peut y aller en premade ?

----------


## Redlight

Non le but c'est d'avoir des matchs équilibrer. Donc pas possible de faire une squad où le skill est souvent aléatoire.

----------


## MrBishop

du monde pour ranked ce soir ? Perso je serais là, et Sirtank aussi, donc si des gens veulent casser des dents en classé !

----------


## Redlight

> C’est plus l’idée de la tourelle qui me plaisait pas  Mais je pensais à des opérateurs qui ont des effets sur toute une équipe comme Finka, Lion ou Dokka.


Tu vas être content, nouveau leak : https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...i_new_weapons/ 




> Barrage_AutoTurret
> AutoTurretActivityState_Passive
> AutoTurretActivityState_Active
> AutoTurretActivityState_Disabled
> AutoTurretActivityState_Destroyed
> AutoTurretActivityState_Activating
> AutoTurretActivityState_Deactivating
> AutoTurretActivityState_Undeployed
> Barrage_MoveModeModifier
> ...


Donc l'opérateur qui rend les caméra par-balles sera certaine dans une saison future mais pas la prochaine. Je vais peut être arrêter de poster des idées de merde, parce que ça fait deux fois que je tombe juste :/. Peut être que les dev nous lisent.

----------


## Frypolar

> Peut être que les dev nous lisent.


Ils doivent filtrer pour ne garder que les idées de merde alors  ::siffle::  Ils ont pensé à un mec invisible avec une épée ? Un qui envoie un bombardement ? Un gros au minigun ? Sinon on peut carrément partir sur du TF2 et proposer un pyroau lance-flamme.

----------


## KaMy

Petits stats pour la 1ère semaine de Pro League worldwide.



Le pick rate des persos entre le plus et la poubelle est impressionnant, j'suis vraiment curieux de voir si le pick / ban va faire diminuer toussa de façon drastique.

----------


## JazzMano

rank dans 5-10 minutes.

----------


## n0ra

Il n'y a pas de femme sur ce topic ?

La team Queen recrute

----------


## Wedgge

On a bien parlé d'une sœur d'un canard sur le mumble en plusieurs occasions mais impossible de me souvenir de quoi il retournait exactement. Shep devrait savoir lui.

----------


## MrBishop

On rigole mais je pense qu'elles nous mettent tarif. Sauf si on a la top line up

Mais pour fixer le recrutement à du Plat / Diam, elles doivent avoir un certain niveau (quand tu vois ce que Goddess met, tu deviens fou)

----------


## Redlight

J'espère bien qu'elles nous mettent popo. On a du mal à rivaliser face à des mecs tout juste plat.

----------


## Styxounet

> Il n'y a pas de femme sur ce topic ?
> La team Queen recrute


Sans déconner : 


> Requirements:➡️Female 18+


Bien, séparons les gens dans un domaine qui ne le justifie pas.  J'imagine que l'idée est de Terry, du marketing.

----------


## Krogort

C'est pas une regle d'ubisoft pour la proleague ?

----------


## Voodoonice

> C'est pas une regle d'ubisoft pour la proleague ?


D'avoir le diamant ? je crois pas non  ::unsure::

----------


## skyblazer

> Sans déconner : 
> Bien, séparons les gens dans un domaine qui ne le justifie pas.  J'imagine que l'idée est de Terry, du marketing.


Bah ouais, elles devraient plutôt aller en compétition mixte et se faire plier !
Rappel: sur CS, le top niveau mondial féminin, c'est du niveau amateur en open (en général masculin). Les compétitions féminines, c'est un *gros* avantage pour les équipes féminines en terme de retour financier et d'exposition par rapport au niveau équivalent masculin.

----------


## Frypolar

> Bah ouais, elles devraient plutôt aller en compétition mixte et se faire plier !
> Rappel: sur CS, le top niveau mondial féminin, c'est du niveau amateur en open (en général masculin). Les compétitions féminines, c'est un *gros* avantage pour les équipes féminines en terme de retour financier et d'exposition par rapport au niveau équivalent masculin.


Et c’est un bon moyen de maintenir en vie les structures mettant en avant des équipes féminines. Ça permet aux joueuses d’accumuler de l’expérience en compétition et d’inciter d’autres joueuses à se mettre à la compétition.

----------


## KaMy

Bawai mais si elle sont moins bonnes et se font plier c'est le jeu ma bonne dame non ? Après tant mieux pour elles si elles peuvent se monter des structures qui sont plus ouvertes et qu'elles peuvent s'en servir pour argent et notoriété mais j'vois pas pourquoi les traiter à part sinon. 
P't'être que les team avec des blaireaux de 18 à 22 ans c'est pas ce qui y'a de plus ouvert et que les équipes mixtes c'est pas encore gagné à cause de ça mais une fois la team montée seul le skill devrait compter et les compétitions être mixtes non ? Je suppose que les chiffres ne jouent pas en leur faveur par contre avec la population homme / femme surtout a un niveau hardcore je joue beaucoup trop, pis ça se market surement très bien auprès d'une population masculine.
Mais un event avec un bracket homme puis femme suivit d'une finale bonus best vs best pour le showmatch ça pourrait être plus cool plutôt qu'un event féminin non ?

----------


## esprex

Non.

----------


## skyblazer

Prenons une analogie simple. Tu as 10 potes avec lesquels tu joue au foot 5 fois par semaine. Le niveau n'est pas mauvais, meilleur que 11 types au pif, mais vous avez à peine le niveau d'un club qui fait des compétitions fréquemment. Tu joues dans des compétitions au pif, et souvent tu perds dans les phases de poule. En transposant à CS, c'est le niveau d'une équipe qui a gagné les IEMs Katowice en féminin en Février (donc un des plus gros si ce n'est le plus gros tournoi féminin), dans un tournoi en Juillet dernier, à se faire sortir par une équipe au pif.
Donc si tu mets ça contre une équipe qui gagnerait la coupe de la ligue, tu auras probablement un massacre, et ça serait super chiant à regarder.

----------


## Redlight

Les équipes sont déjà mixte, chez Vitality il y a eut Lyloun qui jouait chez eux l'année dernière. C'est juste que les places sont chers et les filles au niveau sont rares voir inexistante pour les tournoi majeur, il y a peut être du sexisme aussi mais aucune idée des proportions. Et la non représentation des filles sur le scène pro n'a rien d'étonnant dans un jeu ou la population doit être à 95% masculine. Le nombre de fois où j'ai joué avec une fille doit se compter sur le doigt d'une main.

Du coup pour exister sur la scène médiatique, ils sont obligé de créer des équipes filles et de les faire s'affronter pour conserver un semblant de compétition.

----------


## Frypolar

> Bawai mais si elle sont moins bonnes et se font plier c'est le jeu ma bonne dame non ? Après tant mieux pour elles si elles peuvent se monter des structures qui sont plus ouvertes et qu'elles peuvent s'en servir pour argent et notoriété mais j'vois pas pourquoi les traiter à part sinon. 
> P't'être que les team avec des blaireaux de 18 à 22 ans c'est pas ce qui y'a de plus ouvert et que les équipes mixtes c'est pas encore gagné à cause de ça mais une fois la team montée seul le skill devrait compter et les compétitions être mixtes non ? Je suppose que les chiffres ne jouent pas en leur faveur par contre avec la population homme / femme surtout a un niveau hardcore je joue beaucoup trop, pis ça se market surement très bien auprès d'une population masculine.
> Mais un event avec un bracket homme puis femme suivit d'une finale bonus best vs best pour le showmatch ça pourrait être plus cool plutôt qu'un event féminin non ?


Non mais à chaque fois c’est pareil, il y a un truc que vous ne comprenez pas : il n’y a pas de tournoi masculin. Il y a des tournois mixtes et des tournois féminins. On fait pas un truc à part pour séparer les sexes, on fait un circuit réserver à un groupe de personnes qui ont peu de visibilité dans le circuit général en espérant que cette mise en avant permette de réduire le fossé. Une nana a parfaitement le droit de jouer en Pro League ou tout autre compétition où tu ne vois que des mecs. Ces tournois ne sont pas réservés aux hommes.

----------


## Redlight

C'est tout qu'est ce que j'ai dit !

----------


## KaMy

Je trouve ton exemple est pas mal Skyblazer merci, j’espère que le niveau montera. Et je n'ai pas dit que les tournois étaient réservés aux hommes Frypo hein par contre votre histoire de visibilité j'l'ai apparemment moins pris en compte que vous 3 même si je me doutais que le pourcentage homme femme aide pas. Si ça fait monter le niveau des teams tant mieux mais j’espère que ces teams se présenterons quand même aux gros events quitte à se faire laver et resterons pas à part sur une scène alternative.

----------


## Redlight

Elle ne se présenteront pas aux gros events tant qu'elles n'auront pas le niveau pour passer les qualifier tout simple. Et vu l'instabilité des teams déjà installé dans ces events et le bassin de joueuse extrêmement faible ça doit pas être évident de maintenir un roster compétitif en cas de départ et donc de progresser.

----------


## KaMy

Si elles se font sortir c'est pas grave au moins elles seront venues. Après ça la stabilité des équipes c'est vraiment nawak faut qu'ils fassent un truc. C'est encadré sur CS ou la zeub pareil ?

----------


## skyblazer

> Si elles se font sortir c'est pas grave au moins elles seront venues. Après ça la stabilité des équipes c'est vraiment nawak faut qu'ils fassent un truc. C'est encadré sur CS ou la zeub pareil ?


C'est la zeub pareil point de vue réglementation, mais moins étant donné que le jeu n'évolue quasiment pas avec le temps, il n'y a pas ou peu de raison de changer fréquemment de roster, autrement qu'une synergie d'équipe absente.

Il y a quelques trucs qui encourage à garder une équipe fixe (places de qualification pour les majors qui sont détenues par les membres individuels de l'équipe plutôt que la structure, et il en faut au moins 3 pour se qualifier de cette manière).

----------


## Agano



----------


## skyblazer

Si c'est vraiment l'artwork, tout les jours je joue Maestro. Même si c'est le pire perso du jeu. Et je me mets le générique de l'Agence Tout Risque en lançant le jeu.

----------


## Agano

On dirait le neveu du Presidente surtout  ::ninja::

----------


## Styxounet

> Non mais à chaque fois c’est pareil, il y a un truc que vous ne comprenez pas : il n’y a pas de tournoi masculin.


C'est juste mais pourquoi constituer une équipe purement féminine alors?



> Bah ouais, elles devraient plutôt aller en compétition mixte et se faire plier !Rappel: sur CS, le top niveau mondial féminin, c'est du niveau amateur en open (en général masculin).


Et du coup elles s'enferment dans le stéréotype: Les meilleurs gonzesses valent pas mieux que les mecs amateurs. 

Il est convenu qu'il y a moins de joueuses que de joueurs, c'est donc normal que moins de femmes atteignent un haut niveau. Mais devant ce constat, faire des équipes de filles uniquement, ou pire , des tournois dédiés, c'est les empêcher de progresser ou baisser le niveau général par manque de compétitrices.

Bref, plutôt q'une équipe de 5 meufs avec un nom stéréotypé et une charte graphique rose, j'aimerai voir une team de 3+2.

----------


## Agano

> Bref, plutôt q'une équipe de 5 meufs avec un nom stéréotypé et une charte graphique rose,


J'avais pas relevé mais c'est vrai qu'on dirait plus une pub pour Tinder ou Madmoizelle qu'autre chose.

----------


## MrBishop

Vous êtes vachement étroit d'esprit en fait. Fin je sais pas, elles ont le droit de choisir le nom de team qu'elles veulent et la couleur qu'elles veulent..

En gros, c'est comme dire que Goddess a un nom hyper cliché pour une joueuse. Chacun est libre de choisir son nom à ce niveau là, la team aurait pu s'appeler «Princess», ça m'aurait pas gêner non plus.
La couleur est totalement raccord avec l'esprit et l'ambiance de l'équipe, qui se veut d'assumer une team 100% féminine et c'est un choix totalement logique de leur part. 

On se croirait en 1920 des fois..

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Vous êtes vachement étroit d'esprit en fait. Fin je sais pas, elles ont le droit de choisir le nom de team qu'elles veulent et la couleur qu'elles veulent..
> 
> En gros, c'est comme dire que Goddess a un nom hyper cliché pour une joueuse. Chacun est libre de choisir son nom à ce niveau là, la team aurait pu s'appeler «Princess», ça m'aurait pas gêner non plus.
> La couleur est totalement raccord avec l'esprit et l'ambiance de l'équipe, qui se veut d'assumer une team 100% féminine et c'est un choix totalement logique de leur part. 
> 
> On se croirait en 1920 des fois..


Le Thaï est une ancienne femme : confirmé.

----------


## Styxounet

> Vous êtes vachement étroit d'esprit en fait. Fin je sais pas, elles ont le droit de choisir le nom de team qu'elles veulent et la couleur qu'elles veulent..
> 
> En gros, c'est comme dire que Goddess a un nom hyper cliché pour une joueuse. Chacun est libre de choisir son nom à ce niveau là, la team aurait pu s'appeler «Princess», ça m'aurait pas gêner non plus.
> La couleur est totalement raccord avec l'esprit et l'ambiance de l'équipe, qui se veut d'assumer une team 100% féminine et c'est un choix totalement logique de leur part. 
> On se croirait en 1920 des fois..


C'est impressionnant comment les gens s'enferment dans leur propre cliché hein? Tous les jours, chez mes clients :" Nan mais moi j'y connais rien je suis une femme haha"  :tired: 
T'as raison Bishop, bien sûr que Goddess fait bien ce qu'elle veut. Mais à l'échelle d'une team y'a surement une personne qui décide pour le groupe, c'est le fonctionnement d'une structure en général.

Et on peut critiquer ces choix, non?

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> C'est impressionnant comment les gens s'enferment dans leur propre cliché hein? Tous les jours, chez mes clients :" Nan mais moi j'y connais rien je suis une femme haha" 
> T'as raison Bishop, bien sûr que Goddess fait bien ce qu'elle veut. Mais à l'échelle d'une team y'a surement une personne qui décide pour le groupe, c'est le fonctionnement d'une structure en général.
> 
> Et on peut critiquer ces choix, non?


Je pense que coller à leur stéréotype de femme gameuse, c'est leur ticket pour le sponsoring, un team de filles, visuels rose toussa, ça colle à l'idée stéréotypé que peuvent se faire les gens susceptibles de les sponsoriser, ça doit pas que les desservir. Je ne vois que ça.
Mais moi aussi je trouve dommage le faite qu'elle fasse ça entre elle et en rose cliché. Après c'est peut être aussi leur couleur préférée.

----------


## Wedgge

> J'espère bien qu'elles nous mettent popo. On a du mal à rivaliser face à des mecs tout juste plat.


Non.





> C'est impressionnant comment les gens s'enferment dans leur propre cliché hein? Tous les jours, chez mes clients :" Nan mais moi j'y connais rien je suis une femme haha" 
> T'as raison Bishop, bien sûr que Goddess fait bien ce qu'elle veut. Mais à l'échelle d'une team y'a surement une personne qui décide pour le groupe, c'est le fonctionnement d'une structure en général.
> 
> Et on peut critiquer ces choix, non?


J'ai eu la même réaction que toi une fois que j'ai découvert l'info brute, c'est-à-dire sur la forme plus que le fond. Après réflexion ce qui me déçois c'est l'image stéréotypée de l'annonce (Rose=fille). Après comme le dit Frypo c'est normal de faire jouer les avantages comparatifs sur une scène où la gent féminine a trop peu de visibilité. 






 ::ninja::

----------


## Styxounet

> https://tof.cx/images/2018/03/24/554...c52747e.md.jpg


 :^_^:

----------


## Voodoonice

De mieux en mieux les joueurs sur r6, les mecs en classé qui quitte à 1-0

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Il doit être chez free.     ::ninja::

----------


## Voodoonice

C'est pas drôle, 2 parties sur les 4 que j'ai faite  :ouaiouai:

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Bah je ne peux que te conseiller de jouer avec des canards.

----------


## Voodoonice

C'est à dire que entre les canards qui n'y jouent plus et ceux qui ont un bon niveau qui ne veulent pas s'emmerder ou perdre leurs rangs avec la plèbe c'est pas gagné

----------


## Styxounet

> Il doit être chez free.


 ::rolleyes::

----------


## Redlight

> C'est à dire que entre les canards qui n'y jouent plus et ceux qui ont un bon niveau qui ne veulent pas s'emmerder ou perdre leurs rangs avec la plèbe c'est pas gagné


Demandé à wedgge apparemment il gère contre des plat  ::ninja::

----------


## Humain

Bienvenue au club. Entre les afk, les tkt et les mecs qui quittent sans raison, ça devient dur de gagner une partie en pick-up

----------


## Wedgge

> Demandé à wedgge apparemment il gère contre des plat


J'ai comme projet professionnel de scalper les quelques gueux de l'ENS en travers de ma route qui se prennent pour les prochains George Duby, alors des _platinium_ ahaha mort-de-rire.

----------


## Redlight

On parle de platinium, pas de plats. Pose cette fourchette boulette.

----------


## Shep1

> On parle de platinium, pas de plats. Pose cette fourchette boulette.


Comme pour les jeux PS2 ?

----------


## Wedgge

Le reddit du R6TM : 




> EDIT: I need to clear about one thing in particular. There is ZERO integration with uplay/siege. All hosts are done manually. All players are invited through the uplay friends list. This is NOT an amazingly smooth experience in the pre-match.
> That said... The gameplay experience makes it so worth. Don't take my word for it, give it a try.
> Join here: https://www.faceit.com/en/organizers...inbow%206%20TM
> Hi r/Rainbow6/
> My name is Kixstar and I am one of the guys who has been working on a project called R6TM which a few of you may know.
> The aim of this project is to provide the community with a system of In-house leagues, where players can have the chance to have a better competitive experience compared to that of ranked.
> The main particularity of an In-house league system is that the players can play as SOLO in a closed community environment where a group of admins can continuously collect feedback and take decisions in order to guarantee to all the participants a good and enjoyable experience in game and outside the game.
> We decided to host our circuit of leagues on FACEIT by using the HUBS, a relatively new feature which is being used extensively in other communities and that offers an easy way to create and manage these type of projects.
> Since the game is not supported on the FACEIT Platform yet, we created and report all the matches manually, hoping we can rely on the good support by all the players who decided to take part to this project! For the same reason, the only way the community will have to join one of our league is by using an invite link that we will provide later though our channels and that can be also created and shared by the players once they are already members of one of our open leagues.
> ...

----------


## MrBishop

2 ranked hier, on en a gagner une et perdu une (0-4, ça fait mal). Pour celle qu'on a gagner : il ne faut pas être GREEDY.

On était à 4vs1 contre Finka, au final tout le monde l'a pick 1 par 1 et elle a gagner tout ses duels. Puis je me suis retrouver comme un con en 1vs1 et j'ai perdu mon duel too. On peut aller chercher le dernier kill quand on risque pas l'overtime juste après (et encore)...
En plus je l'avais prévu, c'est pour ça que à 4vs1, j'ai clairement dis "Les gars on joue safe, 4vs1, tranquille" parce qu'on a tendance ici à se dire "Bon allez je vais chercher le kill puis au pire si je crève, les 3 autres assurent derrière". Oui mais non... Personne m'a écouter, au final ça nous a coûter le round et on a dû jouer bêtement les prolongations.
Du coup ça m'a saoulé et j'ai poussé une petite gueulante, mais c'était mérité parce que ce genre de bêtises nous a souvent coûter énormément de parties. Je le faisais aussi avant puis maintenant je campe, je m'en tape, j'assure la victoire.

Sinon tout le monde a bien joué ! Il faut juste être plus calme entre nous, on passe trop de temps à se titiller pour des erreurs de Mira, de rotate ou de mauvais renforcements.. C'est pas grave, c'est fait, ça sert à rien de se prendre la tête sur tout le round et de s'embrouiller  :;):

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Goooood :

https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/e...m:154-76770-32 

Et du coup nerf de Lion en approche :

Plus que 2 charges (vs 3), un cooldown de 20s (vs 10) et quand on arrête de bouger, on n'est plus détecté.

https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...r_patch_notes/

----------


## Wedgge

On est retombé sur du hacker aujourd'hui avec Jazz Manouche, Manly, Sirtank et Bibish, la totale pour le coup wallhack et aimbot. C'était très fun, du 1-4. Sirtank a tout de même réussi à taper la bouche du cheater mais c'est ingagnable même avec le combo full shield/piège. La grosse vague de ban du début de soirée me laisse penser que ces petits cons sont de retour puissance 2000. Deux fois en deux jours, espérons que ça cesse vite.

Superbe rank en suivant sinon, avec du teamplay de qualité et un Jazz qui par le pouvoir de sa nouvelle souris et l'aide du Dieu des fps semble avoir retrouvé du mojo, entendez par là qu'il a réussi à survivre plus de 30 secondes quatre fois de suite (oui je sais c'est un prodige) et à tuer des gens.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> il a réussi à survivre plus de 30 secondes quatre fois de suite


 ::ninja::

----------


## Redlight

Les cheaters sont de retour depuis le début de la saison. Vous montez dans les rangs donc vous en rencontrez plus tout simplement

----------


## Voodoonice

> On est retombé sur du hacker aujourd'hui avec Jazz Manouche, Manly, Sirtank et Bibish, la totale pour le coup wallhack et aimbot. C'était très fun, du 1-4. Sirtank a tout de même réussi à taper la bouche du cheater mais c'est ingagnable même avec le combo full shield/piège. La grosse vague de ban du début de soirée me laisse penser que ces petits cons sont de retour puissance 2000. Deux fois en deux jours, espérons que ça cesse vite.
> 
> Superbe rank en suivant sinon, avec du teamplay de qualité et un Jazz qui par le pouvoir de sa nouvelle souris et l'aide du Dieu des fps semble avoir retrouvé du mojo, entendez par là qu'il a réussi à survivre plus de 30 secondes quatre fois de suite (oui je sais c'est un prodige) et à tuer des gens.


Go R6TM

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Go R6TM


Ouais mais on ne peux pas grouper avec des canards....

----------


## Voodoonice

Pour l'instant c'est SoloQ, mais si vous voulez jouer ensemble  il faut compter au micro et cliquez en même temps pour avoir une chance d'être dans le même looby

----------


## MrBishop

> Les cheaters sont de retour depuis le début de la saison. Vous montez dans les rangs donc vous en rencontrez plus tout simplement


Oui mais c'est pas censé être une normalité..

Et R6TM ne m'intéresse pas, je le ferais ptetre un jour mais j'aime bien la ranked pour le grind et le fait de pouvoir gagner des rangs. Ça me pousse à donner le meilleur de moi-même et essayer de retrouver mon Diamant, voir où est-ce que je peux aller en fait. Alors que R6TM bah... C'est du full compet quoi, y a pas vraiment d'enjeu (je critique pas le système en soi hein, c'est une excellente idée, juste que pour l'instant ça me tente pas).

----------


## Redlight

Tu as des rangs aussi à aller chercher de 3 à 10 reparti dans 4 poules

----------


## Frypolar

Oui ça m’étonnerait qu’il n’y ait pas un classement des joueurs dans un tel système. Et puis on peut espérer qu’eux sont moins débiles qu’Ubisoft et ne le remettent pas à zéro à chaque saison.

----------


## Evene

Grosse news sur la gestion de la visée (si ça fonctionne) :
https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/f...m:153-76770-32

----------


## Voodoonice

L'avantage c'est que sur Faceit, les trools, cheaters... sont vite dégagés

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Grosse news sur la gestion de la visée (si ça fonctionne) :
> https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/f...m:153-76770-32


J'ai posté ça plus haut, avec le retour du TTS et le nerf de Lion.




> Goooood :
> 
> https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/e...m:154-76770-32 
> 
> Et du coup nerf de Lion en approche :
> 
> Plus que 2 charges (vs 3), un cooldown de 20s (vs 10) et quand on arrête de bouger, on n'est plus détecté.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...r_patch_notes/


Mais du coup assez peu d'info sur la technique utilisée.

----------


## Frypolar

J’en profite pour rappeler que le recul prévisible une fois en iron sight était une promesse d’Ubi avant la sortie du jeu  ::happy2::

----------


## skyblazer

J'attends avec impatience qu'ils le corrigent puis virent la modif en douce au patch d'après  ::siffle::

----------


## n0ra

R6TM c'est le nouveau "Clanbase" en fait c'est ça ?

----------


## Krogort

La fin du dropshot ?
https://clips.twitch.tv/PlainMiniatureAlmondDuDudu

----------


## Redlight

En espérant que ça soit intentionnel c'est une bonne solution je trouve. Mais apparemment il y a un bug qui permet d'avoir un speed boost actuellement.

Mais comme ce n'est pas dans le patch note je suppose que c'est en test et pas prévu pour cette saison.

----------


## Voodoonice

Je comprends rien quand il parle Pengu  ::XD::

----------


## MrBishop

Fin du dropshot confirmé en plus de la vidéo de Pengu :

https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co..._dropshotting/

Moi qui aime dropshot, je l'ai dans l'os bien profond

----------


## Frypolar

> Mais comme ce n'est pas dans le patch note je suppose que c'est en test et pas prévu pour cette saison.


Apparemment ce n’était pas supposé être dans le TTS car pas terminé. Cette gestion du code  :Perfect:

----------


## Voodoonice

Je comprends pas trop la suppression du dropshot, c'est pas non plus un truc accessible qu'aux pros

----------


## Frypolar

Non mais c’est un truc qui n’a pas de sens dans un jeu comme celui-ci.

----------


## Gtag

> _Please note that we have purposefully left out/obfuscated some exploits from the list. 
> These will be included in the final patch notes prior to the 1.2 patch going live._


Source.

----------


## Redlight

> Apparemment ce n’était pas supposé être dans le TTS car pas terminé. Cette gestion du code


Confirmation sur Twitter que c'était pas prévu. Lol. Ça en plus du speed boost qui avait été patché et qui n'est pas sur le tts.

Leur gestion du compilage est bluffante

----------


## Frypolar

> Source.


Peut-être certains mais pas celui-ci :



> This change snuck its way into the Test Server. It is a work in progress, and is not in a final state.


https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...tting/dwfh4iv/

De plus je ne pense pas que le changement sur le drop shotting rentre dans cette catégorie.

----------


## Styxounet

> Non mais c’est un truc qui n’a pas de sens dans un jeu comme celui-ci.


Clairement.

----------


## Voodoonice

> Non mais c’est un truc qui n’a pas de sens dans un jeu comme celui-ci.


Il n'y a plus grand chose qui a du sens dans ce jeu de toute façon

----------


## Wedgge

Leur hitreg est complètement dans les choux depuis l'op Chimera. C'est particulièrement flagrant sur les semi auto, avec Glaz il a une balle sur trois qui touche et le DMR de Blackbeard ça dépend de la météo.

----------


## Saeko

Ash armor 1, c'est elle qui tank le plus de balle depuis le début.  ::trollface::

----------


## Voodoonice

Le match Penta vs Millenium  ::O:   ::wub::

----------


## mcgrill

Raconte !

----------


## Voodoonice



----------


## mcgrill

c'est pas raconter ça !

----------


## Voodoonice

Pas le temps je suis au taf

----------


## Wedgge

Je suis retombé sur une ancienne vidéo de Serenity par pur hasard : 




La nouvelle méta de Mira, le jeu sans rush, toutes les maps en rank, favelas et l'acog de Jäger, putain pourquoi ubisoft  :Emo:  ?!

----------


## Kaelis

Truc zarbi sur Uplay, je pige pas la blague  ::huh::

----------


## Wedgge

Faire croire à un hack le premier avril, que d'humour chez ces gens de bon aloi  :tired: .

----------


## Frypolar

Pas pour faire croire à un hack. C’est une mini-énigme qui t’ammène à un fond d’écran. C’est sympa je trouve.

----------


## Wedgge

J'ai vu oui, on dirait du 

Spoiler Alert! 


Far Cry Blood Dragon

  :Cigare: .

----------


## JazzMano

Si vous avez déjà joué à visceral cleanup : https://streamable.com/w9yz9

----------


## Wedgge

Ranked avec des hackers épisode VI, sans dec j'en ai jamais croisé autant sur une saison  :tired: . Je vous laisse admirer leur skill légendaire a base de wallhack, aimbot, tp et c4 pré placé au spawn qu'il choisissait pour nous : 

https://streamable.com/sj9xk

On leur a quand même mis deux rounds à ces bâtards vérolés, dont un magnifique clutch de Mizu en attaque en recrue, il a néanmoins fallu la toute puissance du ping de Tommy pour que le mage spé arcane en cosplay de Bandit cesse de ce Tp suite à un raffut dans sa bouche.

edit : posté sur reddit en espérant un miracle.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Si vous avez déjà joué à visceral cleanup : https://streamable.com/w9yz9


C'est de toi la vidéo ?
Parceque du coup après 15 secondes t'étais déjà mort ? Bien, beau boulot !

----------


## Mizugashi

> Ranked avec des hackers épisode VI, sans dec j'en ai jamais croisé autant sur une saison . Je vous laisse admirer leur skill légendaire a base de wallhack, aimbot, tp et c4 pré placé au spawn qu'il choisissait pour nous : 
> 
> https://streamable.com/sj9xk
> 
> On leur a quand même mis deux rounds à ces bâtards vérolés, dont un magnifique clutch de Mizu en attaque en recrue, il a néanmoins fallu la toute puissance du ping de Tommy pour que le mage spé arcane en cosplay de Bandit cesse de ce Tp suite à un raffut dans sa bouche.
> 
> edit : posté sur reddit en espérant un miracle.


https://streamable.com/jifdd

¯\_ツ_/¯

----------


## mcr47

Certains s'entendront parler sur cette petite vidéo.  :;):

----------


## Zzebra

la musique  ::sad::

----------


## MrBishop

Elle est pas mal ta vidéo JeTueIls  ::happy2::  . Pourquoi tu nous fais pas ça en ranked ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Voodoonice

Pas mieux que argent 4 en solo q  ::cry::

----------


## MrBishop

Si des gens veulent games casu / ranked ce soir, je suis chaud ! Perso je serais là donc bon.  ::happy2::

----------


## Kaelis

Ça fait bien 'tiep le menu principal Operation Chimera avec le contenu qui s'est envolé  :<_<:

----------


## Voodoonice

> Si des gens veulent games casu / ranked ce soir, je suis chaud ! Perso je serais là donc bon.


Il y a un trop gros écart de niveau entre nous, je vais me faire deboiter, tu va m'engueuler et partir  ::XD::

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Spielberg entre deux films :

----------


## Voodoonice

BLOG DES DÉVELOPPEURS : COMPORTEMENTS TOXIQUES

----------


## Frypolar

Il y a un post sur reddit qui expliquait ça il y a quelques jour.

----------


## Voodoonice

J'étais pas au courant non plus, ça date de quand cette modif ?

----------


## AgentDerf

> BLOG DES DÉVELOPPEURS : COMPORTEMENTS TOXIQUES


C'est top ça! Surtout le fait de pouvoir ignorer un gars sur le tchat texte, car il y a des relouds de bon niveau.

Par contre il devrait aussi filtrer les pseudos, le nombre de nazi que j'ai vu, à base de "MACHIN_SS" et "THIRD_REICH" avec l'avatar qui va avec, ça fait flipper.

Spielberg il joue en clavier/souris!  ::lol::

----------


## Voodoonice

Ouais et les mongoliens qui se font tuer en premier et qui t'insulte parce que t'arrive pas à gagner la manche à 1 contre 5 on peut en parler aussi  ::XD::

----------


## AgentDerf

Ah oui je les connais bien ceux là. 
Et généralement tu arrives remonter à 1 vs 1, et foire le duel final d'un poil de couille, et là il te traite de "n00b", "stupid", "patato" du haut de leur 0 kills et leur 20 sec de survie. Du pur bonheur.

----------


## Paradox

N'oublions pas les porteurs de casques, avec ces sous-races de joueurs hurlant dans leur micro quand le matchmaking commence. Et apres, ils hurlent encore parce qu'un vote d'exclusion se declenche.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> N'oublions pas les porteurs de casques, avec ces sous-races de joueurs hurlant dans leur micro quand le matchmaking commence. Et apres, ils hurlent encore parce qu'un vote d'exclusion se declenche.


 ::huh:: 
Avoir un casque et un micro c'est un peu la base pour jouer correctement à ce jeu.
Et c'est rare qu'il y en ait qui hurlent pour n'importe quoi (et quand c'est le cas, c'est mute en 2 clics)

----------


## Paradox

> Avoir un casque et un micro c'est un peu la base pour jouer correctement à ce jeu.


Tu ne joues qu'avec des amis ou des gens du forum toi on dirait.  ::ninja:: 




> Et c'est rare qu'il y en ait qui hurlent pour n'importe quoi (et quand c'est le cas, c'est mute en 2 clics)


Euh... Pas quand je joue en tout cas. Et oui, c'est mute en 2 clics, mais a chaque partie, paye ta migraine en 1h.

----------


## Wedgge

> Tu ne joues qu'avec des amis ou des gens du forum toi on dirait.


Difficile d'envisager de jouer sereinement en dehors de ce cadre en même temps.

----------


## Redlight

Plat 2 en soloQ trop facile ce jeu  :Cigare:

----------


## mcgrill

> Plat 2 en soloQ trop facile ce jeu


Ah c'est cool, réussir à se faire carry en pick up c'est pas facile.













 ::ninja::

----------


## Voodoonice

> Plat 2 en soloQ trop facile ce jeu




Moi je galère, j'ai plongé de argent 4 à bronze 2.

----------


## MrBishop

Après 230 niveaux, moi non plus j'ai plus trop envie de jouer en ce moment. Fin j'ai plus forcément le temps puis après 1000h de jeu, j'ai un peu envie de changer d'air. J'y joue que parce que y a des canards et c'est drôle... Mais sinon le jeu ne me donne plus envie. J'en bouffe tout les soirs depuis la bêta fermée et je crois que je fais un gros gros burnout. Hier je suis passé Plat Star mais clairement je le méritais pas, je faisais 1 kill et 7-8 assists  ::|:  . . . En ce moment, chui vraiment pas très bon.
Puis le jeu évolue et j'ai jamais été trop d'accord avec la façon dont il évoluait, entre les ranked sur des maps à peine release, les mauvais timings, les persos que tu vois pas sur ta cam, les lignes p*tes... Fin le cocktail frustration paradise quoi.
J'arrive plus à avoir cette niack de gagner. Hier sur Littoral, un Sledge était en train de tout ouvrir au dessus de moi alors que je jouais Echo et moi je me contentais de changeais de position comme un con. Tout en restant dans la zone (cuisine). Et lui il continuait. Alors qu'en temps normal, je serais sorti de l'objo et je serais aller le chercher... Mais là prout-quedal-nada. Plus d'initiatives, plus rien, c'est chaud.

Bref, quand on s'amuse plus, il faut savoir dire Stop. Il serait peut-être temps de tourner la page.  :Fouras:

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Mais il y a pas d'autre multi où aller

----------


## Redlight

> https://media0.giphy.com/media/yCAoGdVUCW5LW/giphy.gif
> 
> Moi je galère, j'ai plongé de argent 4 à bronze 2. 
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/04/05/fc4...6d9a61686f.png


Je suis persuadé que tu peux mieux faire. En attaque force toi à utiliser ton drone, tu dois savoir exactement ce qu'il y a devant toi tant que tu as un drone en vie, c'est bête à dire mais moi même après être mort, je me dis souvent "mais pourquoi j'ai pas droné avant de push". En défense ne soit pas gourmand, le temps est ton meilleur allié. Les attaquants ne se battent pas contre toi mais contre la montre. Le nombre de round gagné parce que l'équipe d'en face doit rusher est impressionant. Prend des lignes safe où tu as le moins d'angle possible à regarder. Et pense toujours à ta couverture, plus tu en as, mieux ça sera.

@Bishop : viens sur PUBG  :;):

----------


## Redlight

> Mais il y a pas d'autre multi où aller


PUBG
Fortnite
Vermintide (Coop)
Dirty Bomb
Overwatch
etc...

----------


## Barbe Rousse

J'ai essayé PUBG, Fortnite, Dirty Bomb, Overwatch et je ne trouve pas le plaisir de R6:S.

Et j'ai un acolyte encore plus compliqué dans le choix des jeux. Mais je ne citerai personne  ::trollface::

----------


## Frypolar

> Vermintide (Coop)


Ça défonce d’ailleurs  ::wub::  Rien à voir avec R6 par contre.

----------


## Redlight

> Ça défonce d’ailleurs  Rien à voir avec R6 par contre.


Je suis en plein déménagement sinon je me le serai bien pris. Mais j'ai peur d'avoir raté le coche et que les canard déserte le jeu dans 15j.

@Barbe : après faut voir pourquoi tu joues à ces jeux ? Perso je fait du PUBG de temps en temps surtout pour le fun. Fortnite j'ai pas aimé du tout non plus, idem pour OW (mais il y a pas mal de canard encore dessus). DB j'ai adoré mais les serveur public ça devient saoulant au bout d'un moment.

----------


## MrBishop

J'aime pas PUBG... Les jeux battleroyale / hardcore survie genre Tarkov et DayZ, je trouve ça trop frustrant pour pouvoir kiffer :/
Puis j'ai déjà prévu de migrer presque à plein temps sur Bless Online début Mai.

----------


## Redlight

> J'aime pas PUBG... Les jeux battleroyale / hardcore survie genre Tarkov et DayZ, je trouve ça trop frustrant pour pouvoir kiffer :/
> Puis j'ai déjà prévu de migrer presque à plein temps sur Bless Online début Mai.


Tarkov c'est très différent de PUBG.

Tu devais pas déjà migrer sur un autre jeu il y a 6 mois ? Genre sur kingdom come deliverance de mémoire ?

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> PUBG -> trop long et au bout de 30minutes de loot tu te fait fumer par un type qui est resté campé dans un bâtiment pendant 20minutes, assez frustrant.
> Fortnite -> trop cartoon
> Vermintide (Coop) -> connais pas je regarderai
> Dirty Bomb -> idem
> Overwatch -> nope nope nope
> etc...

----------


## Wedgge

> Mais il y a pas d'autre multi où aller


Pareil. 

Pour le moment je m'amuse su Kingdome come et OW en attendant Pillars of Eternity mais rien à voir avec l'intérêt que l'on peut avoir pour R6. C'est gentillet quoi. Bishop il nous fait une Serenity17 là  ::O: .

----------


## Redlight

Sinon Vires ont viré Aherys. Le démantèlement continue.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sur PUBG la phase de loot est longue et fastidieuse, mais si ça te saoule tu drop dans une ville ou un spot peuplé, tu loot 2 baraque et après tu comptes sur ton skill pour fumer des mecs qui eux même auront looter plusieurs maisons et piller leurs cadavre. C'est le moyen le plus rapide pour looter un zone très dense. Quand tu ressort vainqueur d'une zone tu es full loot avec 3-4 kills et tu peux continuer ton chemin. Cela dit le jeu gagnerai si cette phase était plus fluide et rapide. Mais le loot et le loadout qui va avec fait aussi tout son sel.

Pour Dirty Bomb, malheureusement je ne pense pas que ça soit une bonne période pour s'y mettre. Le jeu meurt à feu doux et la communauté, très aigrie envers les dev, rapetisse de jour en jour.

----------


## MrBishop

> Tarkov c'est très différent de PUBG.
> 
> Tu devais pas déjà migrer sur un autre jeu il y a 6 mois ? Genre sur kingdom come deliverance de mémoire ?


Si, mais bon, le jeu est pas éternel.  ::happy2:: 

Serenity lui c'est encore pire, il a refait un gros burnout qui a définitivement mit un «stop» à sa carrière et genre c'est pas passé loin de la catastrophe. Il a pas communiqué là dessus mais il vit en coloc avec Beda (Bedasaja) et ce dernier en avait parler vite fait pendant un de ses streams.
Et du coup tu peux croiser Serenity pendant les quelques streams de Beda, au nom de «SerenityIsNero» (un truc dans le genre) mais il est treeees discret dans l'ensemble !

----------


## AgentDerf

Ah content d'avoir des news de Serenity.

En effet je regarde les vidéos youtube de Beda et il me semblait avoir vu passer ce pseudo j'avais levé un sourcil.
Je regardai aussi pas mal celle de McJay, mais idem je trouve qu'il en poste moins, et qu'il a l'air bien fatigué. En mode je joue mais je sais pas pourquoi je joue. Il doit pas être loin de l'overdose.

----------


## Redlight

> Si, mais bon, le jeu est pas éternel. 
> 
> Serenity lui c'est encore pire, il a refait un gros burnout qui a définitivement mit un «stop» à sa carrière et genre c'est pas passé loin de la catastrophe. Il a pas communiqué là dessus mais il vit en coloc avec Beda (Bedasaja) et ce dernier en avait parler vite fait pendant un de ses streams.
> Et du coup tu peux croiser Serenity pendant les quelques streams de Beda, au nom de «SerenityIsNero» (un truc dans le genre) mais il est treeees discret dans l'ensemble !


Ouais enfin Serenity il est un peu con con aussi. Au dela d'avoir laissé tout sa communauté dans le noir pendant des semaines sans aucune communication durant son premier burnout, il se relance dans les vidéos youtube et après une ou deux semaine à poster tranquillement il a repris sur un rythme insoutenable. Je voyais les notif apparaitre et je me demandais juste quand est ce qu'il allait encore péter une durite. Il n'a pas appris la première fois c'est dommage. Je souhaite qu'il se rétablisse mais il doit arrêter définitivement YT.

Dire que c'était la plus grande icône de R6 à un moment. Il sortait une vidéo avec un trick et c'était repris le jour même dans le jeu.

Son blase actuel : A.Cap.N.A.Dream et il est actuellement classé or 2.

----------


## MrBishop

Ah mais clairement il est pas malin, genre à la reprise il s'est senti redevable envers sa commu de pas avoir pu poster de vidéos puis il a carburer de ouf. Et au final ça s'est encore retourner contre lui, car il poster encore plus de vidéos qu'avant.

----------


## Voodoonice

> Je suis persuadé que tu peux mieux faire. En attaque force toi à utiliser ton drone, tu dois savoir exactement ce qu'il y a devant toi tant que tu as un drone en vie, c'est bête à dire mais moi même après être mort, je me dis souvent "mais pourquoi j'ai pas droné avant de push". En défense ne soit pas gourmand, le temps est ton meilleur allié. Les attaquants ne se battent pas contre toi mais contre la montre. Le nombre de round gagné parce que l'équipe d'en face doit rusher est impressionant. Prend des lignes safe où tu as le moins d'angle possible à regarder. Et pense toujours à ta couverture, plus tu en as, mieux ça sera.


Oui bien sur je peux toujours faire mieux, mais au delà de droner ou de prendre tel ou tel ligne shafe je fais un nombre incalculable de conneries, je loupe des shoots faciles. Bref, malgré le fait que je joue depuis la beta je me rend compte que je ne connais pas bien certaines maps (il m'arrive de ne pas trouver ou oublier où sont les cameras par exemple). Bref j'ai du taf et pas que sur le jeu en lui même, la gestion du stress, les prises de décisions rapides....

@Bishop: Fait une pose de plusieurs semaines, tu verra qu'au bout d'un moment ça va te manquer et tu rejouera avec plaisir

J'ai eu la news sur Aherys en regardant le live de Falko entre midi et deux, visiblement il est parti en couille sur ses lives




> La nouvelle est tombé hier soir, à 20h pour ma part,
> J'ai appris que j'ai été kick de la structure Vires.
> 
> Les raisons invoquées sont des problèmes personnels, un comportement non professionnel, et pour citer le terme exacte "une bombe à retardement".
> 
> Que mes parents, et proches se rassurent à la lecture de ces mots : je ne suis pas suicidaire, ni dépressif. J'ai fait, ces dernières semaines, beaucoup de conneries aux répercussions plus ou moins grave.
> 
> J'ai, à plusieurs reprises, été dans des états inacceptable en live,
> J'ai, à plusieurs reprises, attisé le conflit sur la scène Rainbow Six,
> ...


https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...xy6wRde4g/edit

----------


## Barbe Rousse

La quantité de fautes  ::unsure::  j'ai pas réussi à lire jusqu'à bout. Il y a trop de déchiffrage à faire

----------


## Wedgge

Je sens que je vais faire une pause également, le jeu a jamais été aussi toxique, entre la méta rush, les Blitz a 100% de précision avec le glitch et les hackers c'est juste infâme. Il y a pas un jour où on rencontre pas des manos avec aimbot wallhack et le reste. Le jeu est dans un état lamentable actuellement.

----------


## Voodoonice

Cuivre 1, c'est de pire en pire, j'avais pas à gagner une game  ::cry::

----------


## Noxx

Niveau sensi j'avais pris la mauvaise habitude de jouer en 2500 DPI et 6/6/20 en jeu. En regardant un peu sur twitch j'ai compris que ma sensi était beaucoup trop élevé, et je suis maintenant en 800 DPI, 13/13/65, par contre j'ai tellement pas l'habitude que pour faire un 180° je galère, vous conseillez de travailler ma sensi directement avec le nouveau réglage ou plutôt diminuer petit à petit?

----------


## Shep1

Diminuer petit à petit ta sensibilité et revenir en arrière lorsque tu n'arrives plus à jouer correctement après avoir passer un cran. Le mythe selon lequel les PGM utilisent des sensibilités très basses est complètement faux donc une fois que tu as diminué un peu ta sensibilité et que as trouvé ta zone de confort, tu reste sur ce réglage.
Baisser la sensibilité va réduire ta capacité à changer de cible et faire des 180 mais va augmenter un peu la précision que tu auras à la souris. Il n'y a pas de bon réglage, juste de bons compromis, qui te convient. Sur R6 comme sur n'importe quel FPS.

----------


## Noxx

Sur mon réglage à 2500 dpi j'avais vraiment la sensation d'avoir une sensi beaucoup trop haute, et la j'ai l'impression d'avoir une sensi beaucoup de basse mais je n'ai pas encore le temps de jeu nécessaire pour savoir si il s'agit la d'une habitude à prendre ou si elle ne me convient pas du tout. Je vais travailler sans m'interdire d'augmenter l'ensemble pour mon confort.

----------


## KaMy

J'étais un petit peu comme toi et je suis passé de 2200 à 1600 puis 1000, c'était au final pas si mal, j'avais aussi essayé 800 direct une 1ère fois et la différence est trop importante ça rend ouf, j'ai aujourd’hui un réglage a 1000 pis un a 700 que je testes de temps en temps mais je trouve toujours ça pas assez confortable.

----------


## Noxx

La je suis en Argent et clairement mon problème vient de mon aim et trop souvent à 2500 je bouge un peu lasouris et je loupe la tête.

----------


## unitedelite

Y'a pas de secret pour le réglage de ta souris, c'est selon ton feeling, y'a pas de bon ou mauvais réglages.
C'est comme quand tu conduit, c'est pas parce que Sébastien loeb conduit avec un certain reglage de siège et de volant que si tu veux conduire comme lui tu dois adopter le même. Pour trouver le bon réglage il faut que tu joue et tu ajuste jusqu'à ce que tu trouves quelque un réglage qui te convient le plus, tu le note pour t'en souvenir en cas de reset des options ou pour les autres jeux ( ou tu devra peut être réajuster, les jeux peuvent gérer différemment la souris)

----------


## JazzMano

Petit truc facile pour se rapprocher d'une bonne sensi :

Dans le panneau de configuration -> paramètre souris -> options du pointeur -> vitesse du pointeur -> vérifie que le sélecteur est bien sur 6 et que "amélioration du pointeur" est bien décoché.
Télécharge la dernière version du logiciel de ta souris (logitech - assistant pour jeux vidéo par ex) et vérifie que le micro logiciel de ta souris est à jour si l'option est présente.
Mets la souris à 1000DPI et va sur le bureau. Là le but du jeu c'est que tu baisses les dpi jusqu'à ce que la souris soit agréable à utiliser sur le bureau (sélection précise et rapide des icônes etc). Je suis tombé à 750dpi par exemple.
Maintenant dans les jeux tu ne touches plus qu'à la sensi in-game, lance une dizaine de chasse en terro en solo par exemple et essaye de neutraliser le plus rapidement l'ia en visant la tête.
Mets la visée horizontale et verticale sur une valeur qui te permet de faire un demi-tour rapide et précis (en un coup de souris si tu joues avec le poignet) tout en restant agréable pour se déplacer et pré placer la visée. Mets la visée ADS (quand tu épaules) sur la même valeur. 
A partir de maintenant tu la descends petit à petit jusqu'à ce que tu tombes sur la bonne valeur.
En visant, essaye de toucher les têtes ou un point fait sur un mur, si tu dépasses trop souvent la tête/point baisse la sensi ads, si tu mets trop de temps pour l'atteindre, monte la.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Mon dieu les joueurs devaient être en forme après ça :



32 Rounds. 221 Kills. 2h 20m+

----------


## Redlight

Tant que c'est en Bo1 ça va quand ils vont s'attaquer au Bo3 ou Bo5 ça va être drôle.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Un bon rick roll des familles de la part d'ubisoft :

https://twitter.com/Rainbow6Game/sta...88016063516672

----------


## Frypolar

Ubi qui met un joueur qui wallbang des mecs avec Lyon dans un TOP 5. Genre c’est du gros jeu  :ouaiouai:

----------


## mcgrill

> Un bon rick roll des familles de la part d'ubisoft :
> 
> https://twitter.com/Rainbow6Game/sta...88016063516672


J'avais pas vu le walkman. Ste classe

----------


## Kaelis

> Un bon rick roll des familles de la part d'ubisoft :
> 
> https://twitter.com/Rainbow6Game/sta...88016063516672


C'te bouffonnerie  ::happy2:: 

Sont quand même pas passionnants Finka et Lion, et sans carte pour rafraichir un peu le bazar ça lasse un peu... Je pense jouer occasionnellement en avril, le hasard du calendrier faisant que juste avant la prochaine saison il y a l'event mensuel sur Ovaire ouatche (et un Mumble qui sera bourré à craquer).

Ils sont quand même sympa de phaser leurs calendriers  ::P:

----------


## Kaelis

2 gigots plus 8 dixièmes de gigots de patch à télécharger, aucune idée de ce que c'est.

----------


## Redlight

Ca s’appelle une mise à jour. Ca arrive quand tu possède un jeu vidéo.

----------


## Kaelis

Ok champion.

----------


## Redlight

Je savais que tu reconnaîtrait mon talent un jour  :Cigare:

----------


## AgentDerf

C'est peut-être le patch pour la modération du Tchat texte et pour nerf Lion avec 2 charges au lieu de 3?

----------


## Redlight

Patch Y3S1.1.0.2 et fix du glitch des boucliers

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Il y a un message caché dans la description des "nouveaux" opérateurs, mais reddit l'a trouvé :

----------


## AgentDerf

Mais non c'est le patch de la plus belle skin du monnnnnnnnnnndeeeeeeeeee!!  ::P: 




Oui j'ai craqué!

Mes potes apprécies pas mon bon goût!  :Cigare: 



C'est du Casual tranquille.

----------


## Krogort

Opérateur de merde, skin de merde. Au moins c'est consistant.

----------


## Paradox

> Opérateur de merde, skin de merde. Au moins c'est consistant.


Bientot tu placeras jeu de merde. Bientoooooot....  ::ninja::

----------


## Wedgge

> Opérateur de merde, skin de merde. Au moins c'est consistant.


IQ possède un gadget utile et des armes qui pètent des culs, seulement c'est clair qu'en face d'un Lion/Finka les anciens opé ont une gueule de pouilleux.

----------


## Kaelis

J'ai fait trois quatre parties : toujours une IQ en survêt'. Quand je pense que ça vaut le tiers du prix d'un jeu  :Sweat:

----------


## Yves Signal

Si jamais il y a des motivés j'aimerais beaucoup tester le jeu (que j'ai déjà) avec des canards qui m'apprennent à jouer.  ::):

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Si jamais il y a des motivés j'aimerais beaucoup tester le jeu (que j'ai déjà) avec des canards qui m'apprennent à jouer.


Faut venir sur le mumble.
Tu seras sûrement avec plus fort que toi mais c'est comme ça que t'apprendras le plus.

----------


## Shep1

> Si jamais il y a des motivés j'aimerais beaucoup tester le jeu (que j'ai déjà) avec des canards qui m'apprennent à jouer.


Comme d'hab, viens sur le mumble. 

Ah et aux autres préparez vous, j'ai de nouveau internet !
Styxounet m'a installé la fibre  ::ninja::

----------


## Kaelis

T'as vérifié que c'était pas un câble de télégraphe ?

----------


## Redlight

Je ne vois qu'une seule personne d'assez qualifié pour ça : Flipmode. C'est celui qui à la compréhension la plus profonde du jeu ici  ::ninja::

----------


## Shep1

> T'as vérifié que c'était pas un câble de télégraphe ?


Non il m'a relié la box directement sur la canalisation. C'est bon ? Je vous laisse ça sent le gaz...

----------


## Kaelis

Du travail de pro

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Non il m'a relié la box directement sur la canalisation. C'est bon ? Je vous laisse ça sent le gaz...


Impossible, le gaz n'a pas d'odeur. Tu dois confondre avec le tétrahydrothiophène (ou THT)

Mais du coup ça y est, tu vis plus chez tes parents ? T'es avec ta femme de soeur ? :avectasoeurconnardproof:

----------


## MrBishop

> IQ possède un gadget utile et des armes qui pètent des culs, seulement c'est clair qu'en face d'un Lion/Finka les anciens opé ont une gueule de pouilleux.


+1

IQ est juste l'anti-Pulse, l'anti-Vigil, capable de denied presque tout les gadgets adverses (bandit, jammers, Ela, Lesion...). Mais à part ça, c'est un opérateur de merde  ::ninja::  (ironie inside)

----------


## Kaelis

Bien pratique pour les Valkyrie tendance arboricole  ::ninja:: 

Puis les grenades, y a des amateurs !

----------


## Shep1

> Impossible, le gaz n'a pas d'odeur. Tu dois confondre avec le tétrahydrothiophène (ou THT)
> 
> Mais du coup ça y est, tu vis plus chez tes parents ? T'es avec ta femme de soeur ? :avectasoeurconnardproof:


Voilà, ça fait son môssieur je-sais-tout. C'est toujours pareil. Attends que je mette ta branlée ce soir.  ::trollface::

----------


## Redlight

> Impossible, le gaz n'a pas d'odeur. Tu dois confondre avec le tétrahydrothiophène (ou THT)
> 
> Mais du coup ça y est, tu vis plus chez tes parents ? T'es avec ta femme de soeur ? :avectasoeurconnardproof:


Si si une odeur artificielle d'ailleurs pour pouvoir sentir une fuite justement. C'est le monoxyde de carbone qui n'en a pas.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Si si une odeur artificielle d'ailleurs pour pouvoir sentir une fuite justement. C'est le monoxyde de carbone qui n'en a pas.


Oui, le THT. Qui est ajouté au gaz quand il arrive en France pour pouvoir le détecter en cas de fuite.
Mais le gaz n'a pas d'odeur. Le THT en a.
C'était juste pour emmerder shep

----------


## Shep1

> Oui, le THT. Qui est ajouté au gaz quand il arrive en France pour pouvoir le détecter en cas de fuite.
> Mais le gaz n'a pas d'odeur. Le THT en a.
> C'était juste pour emmerder shep


Ça fait le malin, mais môssieur n'est pas même pas un *vrai* professionnel de santé. Tout juste bon à vendre des suppositoires aux mémés.

----------


## Redlight

T'façon Shep il a été raccorté au FTTH et pas au THT  ::P:

----------


## Wedgge

> Ça fait le malin, mais môssieur n'est pas même pas un *vrai* professionnel de santé. Tout juste bon à vendre des suppositoires aux mémés.


Barbe en fait c'est Stu dans Very bad trip   ::o:  : "Oui oui vous avez répété que vous étiez médecin à maintes reprises hier soir. Mais en fait vous n'êtes que dentiste".

----------


## Styxounet

> Comme d'hab, viens sur le mumble. 
> 
> Ah et aux autres préparez vous, j'ai de nouveau internet !
> Styxounet m'a installé la fibre


Ha, c'était chez toi le couple gay de ce matin?  :;):

----------


## Shep1

> Ha, c'était chez toi le couple gay de ce matin?


Deux heures pour installer juste la prise murale  ::trollface::

----------


## Styxounet

> Deux heures pour installer juste la prise murale


Elle doit bien tenir ^^
Attention en faisant le ménage, 90% des pannes viennent des jarretières optiques endommagées par les abonnés  :;): 
Laisse tomber, je le dirai moi même à ta mère.

----------


## Shep1

> Elle doit bien tenir ^^
> Attention en faisant le ménage, 90% des pannes viennent des jarretières optiques endommagées par les abonnés 
> Laisse tomber, je le dirai moi même à ta mère.


On avait dit pas les mamans  :Emo: 

Mais c'est bizarre pour les jarretières endommagées, j'ai fait attention à ce que ta sœur l'enlève avant  ::ninja::

----------


## MrBishop

> Mais c'est bizarre pour les jarretières endommagées, j'ai fait attention à ce que ta sœur l'enlève avant


Ah le tarba.  :Emo: 
Chui outré perso.

----------


## Styxounet

> Mais c'est bizarre pour les jarretières endommagées, j'ai fait attention à ce que ta sœur l'enlève avant


Ha putain j'ai ri à voix haute  :^_^:

----------


## Voodoonice

https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/e...ity-new-jersey

 ::|:

----------


## MrBishop

:ouaiouai:

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Impossible, le gaz n'a pas d'odeur.


T'avais pas le même discours dimanche.

----------


## Redlight

> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Dag5v40VwAIwHPl.jpg
> 
> https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/e...ity-new-jersey


Pourquoi cette tronche ?

----------


## Redlight

Fnatic sur R6 ! https://siegegg.com/news/?263

Et NiP prochainement apparemment.

----------


## Yves Signal

J'y suis cet aprèm (sur mumble aussi). Si vous voulez casser du noob ou me transformer en PGM des doigts !  ::lol:: 
Ahah, premier 4-kills en une manche  ::XD::

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Uber au top de sa forme :

https://clips.twitch.tv/FrozenAthleticAubergineMau5

----------


## Voodoonice

> Pourquoi cette tronche ?


On pourra pas le voir en direct 

Sinon ce soir

----------


## Redlight

> On pourra pas le voir en direct 
> 
> Sinon ce soir  
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/04/12/cc7...4d4dd5b038.jpg


Bah si mais tard dans la nuit et puis les streams commenceront tôt pendant les phases de groupes.

----------


## Voodoonice

> J'y suis cet aprèm (sur mumble aussi). Si vous voulez casser du noob ou me transformer en PGM des doigts ! 
> Ahah, premier 4-kills en une manche


GG !
Tu joue pas en ranked pour l'instant ?





> Bah si mais tard dans la nuit et puis les streams commenceront tôt pendant les phases de groupes.


Ouais c'est pas faux Il n'y a que 6 heures de décalage avec Atlantic City donc oui je râle pour rien  ::XD::

----------


## Voodoonice

Mockit remporte la première manche 5-2  ::O: 
Millénium remporte la deuxième manche 6-5
Millénium remporte la troisième manche 6-5

----------


## Yves Signal

> GG !
> Tu joue pas en ranked pour l'instant ?


Non je ne suis que lvl11 pour le moment.
Jazz a commencé à me former, ça va chier (des bulles).  ::lol::

----------


## Voodoonice

> Non je ne suis que lvl11 pour le moment.
> Jazz a commencé à me former, ça va chier (des bulles).


Pas de souci, de toute façon attends un peu avant d'attaquer la ranked  :;):

----------


## Shep1

> Non je ne suis que lvl11 pour le moment.
> Jazz a commencé à me former, ça va chier (des bulles).


Oula, tu as pas pris le mec le plus fiable niveau call déjà...  ::ninja::

----------


## Voodoonice

À noter aussi la victoire assez facile des Vitality sur Digital Chaos 2-0.
Il va falloir que les Vitality se bougent un peu le cul si ils ne veulent pas se faire rouster la semaine prochaine contre les Penta

----------


## Kaelis

Il y aura un entretien avec le _game director_ du jeu chez Nofrag ce soir à 21 heures.

Je pense pas regarder mais j'espère que les questions posées seront intéressantes et qu'il y aura un compte-rendu pour lire les réponses.

Il y a des suggestions qui m'intéressent dans les commentaires du site (le coup des capacités globales à une touche des derniers opérateurs par exemple).

----------


## Gtag

Il me semble que vous connaissez pas mal tous les aspects du jeu ici.
Vous auriez des sites à recommander ? (Actu/Esport etc) en anglais ou français ?

----------


## Voodoonice

Esix.fr

----------


## Redlight

https://siegegg.com/

----------


## Gtag

Merci les gens, si vous en avez d'autres, n'hésitez pas !

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Merci les gens, si vous en avez d'autres, n'hésitez pas !


https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/

avec des leaks, des infos, et pas mal de rant et de whine.

Edit :
Mais il y a aussi des trucs marrants :

https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...in_a_nutshell/

----------


## Voodoonice

Très intéressant l'interview

----------


## Kaelis

Finalement j'ai regardé l'interview du _game director_ sur NoFrag, il y a eu beaucoup d'infos donc je me limite aux choses surprenantes ou intéressantes :
*Prochains opérateurs italiens* : ce seront *deux défenseurs*. Pas de commentaire sur le leak de leur apparence.*Les "globaux"* : les compétences globales sont intentionnelles, jugées nécessaire, sont là pour rester et il y en aura d'autres. La comparaison avec DOTA 2 a été faite (et les MOBA en général, Rainbow Six Siege est considéré comme un membre de cette famille toute proportion gardée).*Finka* : cas où la capacité "globale" est nécessaire. Finka vient d'un proto de Capitao, Capitao qui devait soigner ses alliés avec des fléchettes ! Sauf qu'avec la dispersion des attaquants sur le terrain (parfois dès le début avec les spawns en classée) les essais ont été très peu concluant. Capitao est devenu ce qu'on connaît et le proto du "soigneur en attaque" a évolué et fini en Finka.*Lion* : les joueurs pro ont exprimé des doutes pendant les play-tests avant la sortie du perso. On peut s'attendre à d'autres changements à l'avenir. Une piste évoquée : la silhouette est une information trop exagérée quand l'ennemi est détecté.*Lion et le "global"* : un des bénéfices de Lion sur le jeu est aussi d'amener un chronomètre général aux attaquants. Les joueurs ne jouent pas en se mettant en position, chacun disant qu'il est près avec, tout le monde compte 1 2 3 à voix haute avant de passer à l'action (ndlr : comme montré à l'annonce du jeu, pur bullshit de conférence). L'idée était d'amener grâce à Lion un authentique compte à rebours pour aider les joueurs à se synchroniser.*Design PvE + PvP* : Outbreak a posé des problèmes sur les nouveaux opérateurs (en particulier Lion) car ils ont été conçus à la fois pour du PvP et du PvE. Ubisoft ne veut pas récidiver.*Événements et playlists* : il faut s'attendre à voir arriver des play-lists temporaires pour jouer différemment à des modes qui ne peuvent pas être sans arrêt dans le matchmaking vu qu'ils ne sont pas compatibles avec le cœur du jeu qu'on connaît (mode vanilla, mode réaliste/hard-core, etc.). On s'attendre à des events saisonniers par ce biais (pour déconner à Halloween ou Noël)*Outbreak* : il n'est pas prévu que le mode revienne parce que le maintenir demande trop d'investissement. Il faudrait le débugger en permanence, même le débugger une fois par an pour le ressortir serait trop pénible.*Nouveau jeu Rainbow Six par Outbreak* : sans commentaire, c'est pas lui qui décide.*Les 100 OP* : ça peut être plus ou moins, le but principal de l'annonce c'est de faire de la comm' pour dire "on est là pour durer"*Operation Health* : le blabla habituel. J'ai quand même noté qu'il était impossible de modifier une map avant l'OP Health sans la refaire complétement.*Triche* : il parle peu des méthodes anti-triche parce que moins les tricheurs en savent, mieux c'est. L'axe d'une IA qui détecte des tricheurs (évoquée par Valve tout récemment) est considéré*Bug de recul* : vieux problème qui va enfin être patché. Une explication technique détaillée arrivera prochainement pour tout mettre au clair, le problème d'alignement va être réglé (Ubisoft très satisfait d'avoir enfin réglé le problème)*Rework des opérateurs existants* : ça va se faire régulièrement c'est prévu. Sans donner de détail ni faire de promesse, il y a des opérateurs retravaillés qui sont testés en interne (Pulse et Twitch ont été nommés).*Les jeux de niche* : apparemment en 2007-2008 l'industrie avait une phobie des jeux de niche ("ça va se planter, on fait pas"). Les temps ont changé grâce aux succès de Dark Souls, World of Tank, DOTA, LOL, les jeux de Battle Royale, etc. Sans aller jusque là ça conforterait Ubisoft à croire en Siege, qui est un jeu de niche.*Mode Battle Royale* : hors de question.

J'ai trouvé le type très sympa et très spontané, il a l'air super cool et pas déconnecté de ce que vivent et demandent les joueurs.

----------


## Voodoonice

> J'ai trouvé le type très sympa et très spontané, il a l'air super cool et pas déconnecté de ce que vivent et demandent les joueurs.


Egalement

----------


## Shep1

Merci Kaelis !

----------


## Wedgge

Pareil merci du retour, Outbreak restera avec l'opération Health un des grands mystères de R6.

----------


## Shep1

> Pareil merci du retour, Outbreak restera avec l'opération Health un des grand ratage de R6.


ftfy

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Merci pour le résumé. Dommage pour les opé avec effet de zone, ça casse un peu le challenge d'aller poser une thermite charge contre un mur en évitant de se faire allumer et bandit-trické + éventuelle synchro avec des gre, des flashs ou un thatcher.

Dommage.

----------


## Styxounet

> Finalement j'ai regardé l'interview du _game director_ sur NoFrag


Merci pour les info  :;):

----------


## Voodoonice

Vous pouvez revoir l'interview  «-NoFrag interview le Game Director de R6S @fromL !-» http://www.twitch.tv/nofrag_official...203?sr=a&t=17s

----------


## Shep1

Merci pour le lien. Pas mal de truc déjà connu, à mon avis il s'est clairement planté sur les italiens, ça n'a jamais été annoncé qu'ils seraient deux défenseurs, donc tant mieux pour nous, on a l'info, mais il a du se faire un peu taper sur les doigts je pense.

Et pas mal de bullshit un peu corporate aussi, on voit qu'il a à coeur de dire la vérité mais qu'il se doit de rester pro ubi coûte que coûte.

Mention spéciale à la dernière question sur la sortie du stade bêta du Ranked...

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Merci pour le lien. Pas mal de truc déjà connu, à mon avis il s'est clairement planté sur les italiens, ça n'a jamais été annoncé qu'ils seraient deux défenseurs, donc tant mieux pour nous, on a l'info, mais il a du se faire un peu taper sur les doigts je pense.
> 
> Et pas mal de bullshit un peu corporate aussi, on voit qu'il a à coeur de dire la vérité mais qu'il se doit de rester pro ubi coûte que coûte.
> 
> Mention spéciale à la dernière question sur la sortie du stade bêta du Ranked...


Après la sortie de 2 attaquants c'était évident qu'on allait avoir 2 défenseurs pour équilibrer le nombre d'opérateurs.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Après la sortie de 2 attaquants c'était évident qu'on allait avoir 2 défenseurs pour équilibrer le nombre d'opérateurs.


Bah on pouvait croire que ce serait pendant la saison d’après, avec juste deux OP et pas de map. D'ailleurs des mecs en analysant les fichiers avaient trouvé une deuxième date pour outbreak, genre fin juillet, qui aurait pu correspondre avec la sortie de deux opérateurs défense.

----------


## Anonyme221030

Ça faisait un moment que ce jeu me faisait de l’œil, je l'ai finalement pris. Bon par contre les 60 Go de téléchargement ça fait pas trop plaisir avec ma connexion en carton digne des années 2000...

En attendant j'ai fait les missions solos, c'est quand même très prometteur! Le jeu est fluide et agréable à prendre en main, les mécanismes sont vraiment originaux (pas un énième TDM ou une copie de CS), à voir ce que donne la communauté. Bon je suppose que ça pourra pas être pire que sur CS.

Vous conseillerez quels opérateurs pour commencer? Y a des valeurs sûres et/ou faciles à prendre en main?

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Le mieux c'est de jouer en escouade. Soit avec des potes, soit sur le mumble. Car la communauté c'est comme n'importe quel jeu en ligne : toxique. 
Sinon en OP au début, rook et sledge

----------


## MrBishop

et sinon j'ai acheté le skin elite de IQ  ::ninja:: 

cracher moi dessus svp

----------


## SuicideSnake

J'ai pris le skin Elite de IQ aussi, elle est tellement gwak.fr au niveau des couleurs  ::wub::

----------


## Shep1

Je sais pas comment vous faites, le skin élite IQ est vraiment dégueulasse et dénature complètement à la fois le jeu et le chara design d'origine...  :Gerbe:

----------


## SuicideSnake

Moui enfin quand je vois les autres skin Elite typé 39-45 se balader avec les autres perso avec les skins normaux, je trouve que c'est déjà pas mal dénaturé de base.

----------


## Kaelis

On juge pas, vous payez les serveurs en achetant de l'air.

Merci  :Prey:

----------


## Voodoonice

> Vous conseillerez quels opérateurs pour commencer? Y a des valeurs sûres et/ou faciles à prendre en main?


Je te conseillerais de commencer par les opérateurs de soutiens tel que Thermite, Thatcher, Sledge ou Finka en attaque et Jager, Bandit, Rock, Doc, Mute ou Frost en défense.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Je te conseillerais de commencer par les opérateurs de soutiens tel que Thermite, Thatcher, Sledge ou Finka en attaque et Jager, Bandit, Rock, Doc, Mute ou Frost en défense.


Je pense qu'il est un peu a poil avec uniquement les opérateurs de base. Donc dans un premier temps exit les Frost ou Finka.

Mais sinon à part tachanka, tous les autres sont utiles et pas mal.

----------


## Voodoonice

J'ai oublié Castle

----------


## Wedgge

Jamais. Surtout pas lui. Sous aucuns prétextes. Ja-mais.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Jamais. Surtout pas lui. Sous aucuns prétextes. Ja-mais.


Même si on est Uber ?

----------


## Voodoonice

> Jamais. Surtout pas lui. Sous aucuns prétextes. Ja-mais.


Castle  ::huh::

----------


## Wedgge

Castle.

----------


## Voodoonice

Pourquoi ?

----------


## Kaelis

C'est un coup à faire beaucoup plus chier qu'aider.

----------


## SuicideSnake

Pourtant il est bien pour barricader la salle avec l'objectif  ::trollface::

----------


## MrBishop

Il a bien dit Castle ?

----------


## Voodoonice

Oui

----------


## Frypolar

> Pourquoi ?


Quand tu joues Castle tu te transformes immédiatement en attaquant infiltré chez les défenseurs. Si tu n’as pas une stratégie partagée avec tes 4 co-équipiers, tu aides bien plus l’attaque que la défense.

----------


## Shep1

> J'ai oublié Castle




Non.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

PL semaine 3






> Lion pickrate 100%

----------


## Anonyme221030

Bon j'ai testé 2h ce soir. Premières impressions: 
- je comprends rien aux maps qui n'étaient pas dans les "situations" (les autres c'est pas que je les maitrise mais j'ai au moins une vague idée)
- le temps qu'on peut passer à attendre entre 2 phases ou au lancement pour peu qu'un mec déco (malgré tout j'ai fait plusieurs manches à 4) est un peu agaçant quand ça arrive plusieurs fois de suite  ::|: 
- ça campe un max mais ce qui pourrait être horripilant dans un autre jeu de tir est contrebalancé par les drones et les autres moyens de spot. Bon là vu mon niveau de "map awareness" je me fais un peu balader quand même...
- j'ai réussi à finir "meilleur" une fois (en faisant 2 kills dans la partie  ::lol:: )
- j'ai alterné Rook en défense (sa capa est vite maitrisée  ::P: ) et Twitch en attaque (j'aime bien mettre des petites châtaignes à 10 pv). Par contre j'ai pas bien compris quel perso pose les brouilleurs mais c'est bien chiant quand on connait pas le chemin pour le contourner...
- c'est cool que la thune serve à acheter que les nouveaux persos et du cosmétique. J'ai eu peur qu'il faille débloquer chaque amélioration de chaque arme (voire chaque arme une par une) mais on a tout d'entrée, c'est cool.

Y a pas moyen de choisir la carte qu'on va jouer façon CS? Histoire que je les assimile un peu parce que là en étant baladé de l'une à l'autre j'enregistre que dalle. La pire c'est le parc d'attraction j'ai même pas le début d'une idée de l'architecture de ce niveau pourtant je l'ai joué 2 fois  ::wacko:: 

EDIT: ah ok j'ai trouvé pour la préférence des cartes, j'étais pas rentré dans les préférences matchmaking dans les options.

----------


## Shep1

> Y a pas moyen de choisir la carte qu'on va jouer façon CS? Histoire que je les assimile un peu parce que là en étant baladé de l'une à l'autre j'enregistre que dalle. La pire c'est le parc d'attraction j'ai même pas le début d'une idée de l'architecture de ce niveau pourtant je l'ai joué 2 fois


Non, mais tu peux 1)les lancer en partie custom en solo et les apprendre ou 2)virer toutes les maps en chasse au terro et n'en garder que une ou deux que tu veux apprendre, et ne choisir que le mode hotage qui te laisse un temps infini en normal.

Utilise aussi r6maps pour avoir une vue du haut qui permet de mieux faire le lien avec ce que tu vois en FPS.
Ah et pour parc d'attraction, si tu arrives à l'apprendre, tu sera déjà plus balaise que plusieurs anciens qui s'y perde encore...  ::ninja::

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> - j'ai alterné Rook en défense (sa capa est vite maitrisée ) et Twitch en attaque (j'aime bien mettre des petites châtaignes à 10 pv). Par contre j'ai pas bien compris quel perso pose les brouilleurs mais c'est bien chiant quand on connait pas le chemin pour le contourner... *==> mute*
> - c'est cool que la thune serve à acheter que les nouveaux persos et du cosmétique. J'ai eu peur qu'il faille débloquer chaque amélioration de chaque arme (voire chaque arme une par une) mais on a tout d'entrée, c'est cool.


C'est nouveau et ça va de paire avec tous les opérateurs basiques déverrouillés, ce n'était pas le cas jusqu'alors, et il fallait acheter chaque équipement de chaque arme, c'était long et cher.

----------


## Anonyme221030

Ah oué ça m'aurait effectivement vite gonflé. Ils ont peut être appris de la "leçon" SW Battlefront 2  ::siffle:: 

Funfact: si tu te colles à une barricade sur une fenêtre ou un mur le modèle de ton perso "dépasse" de l'autre côté. Un peu ballot ce genre de bug pour un jeu qui se veut compétitif.

----------


## Styxounet

> Funfact: si tu te colles à une barricade sur une fenêtre ou un mur le modèle de ton perso "dépasse" de l'autre côté. Un peu ballot ce genre de bug pour un jeu qui se veut compétitif.


Ha ca mon ami, c'est la signature du jeu. Et encore, les joueurs que tu lis ici ont connu les 18 premiers mois du jeu, l'enfer des bugs et glitchs. Je ne joue plus depuis quelques mois alors je ne connais pas l'état général du jeu mais apprendre à jouer autour des bugs c'était jusque là nécessaire.

----------


## Redlight

> Bon j'ai testé 2h ce soir. Premières impressions: 
> - je comprends rien aux maps qui n'étaient pas dans les "situations" (les autres c'est pas que je les maitrise mais j'ai au moins une vague idée)


Normal ça représente la grande majorité des connaissance à avoir sur le jeu, les opérateurs s'appréhendent assez vite et les reculs des armes est assez facile à assimiler. C'est LE gros morceau du jeu. Quand tu connais les cartes tu as acquis 70% du jeu.




> - le temps qu'on peut passer à attendre entre 2 phases ou au lancement pour peu qu'un mec déco (malgré tout j'ai fait plusieurs manches à 4) est un peu agaçant quand ça arrive plusieurs fois de suite


La faute à pas de chance généralement c'est assez rapide quand même.




> - ça campe un max mais ce qui pourrait être horripilant dans un autre jeu de tir est contrebalancé par les drones et les autres moyens de spot. Bon là vu mon niveau de "map awareness" je me fais un peu balader quand même...


Oui camper dans ce jeu fait partie intégrante du gameplay. C'est un jeu asymétrique donc les attaquants doivent répondre au problème poser par les défenseurs. Profite des phases d'attaques pour droner un maximum surtout au début, vu que tu ne connais pas les spots habituels etc...




> - j'ai réussi à finir "meilleur" une fois (en faisant 2 kills dans la partie )


GG  :;): 




> - j'ai alterné Rook en défense (sa capa est vite maitrisée ) et Twitch en attaque (j'aime bien mettre des petites châtaignes à 10 pv). Par contre j'ai pas bien compris quel perso pose les brouilleurs mais c'est bien chiant quand on connait pas le chemin pour le contourner...


C'est Mute qui posent des jammer (ça ressemble à de vieux modem) uniquement au sol. La vue du drone est perturbé à proximité avant d'entrer dans son aire d'effet.




> - c'est cool que la thune serve à acheter que les nouveaux persos et du cosmétique. J'ai eu peur qu'il faille débloquer chaque amélioration de chaque arme (voire chaque arme une par une) mais on a tout d'entrée, c'est cool.


Oui, c'est le cas depuis très peu de temps et c'est le bienvenue




> Y a pas moyen de choisir la carte qu'on va jouer façon CS? Histoire que je les assimile un peu parce que là en étant baladé de l'une à l'autre j'enregistre que dalle. La pire c'est le parc d'attraction j'ai même pas le début d'une idée de l'architecture de ce niveau pourtant je l'ai joué 2 fois 
> 
> EDIT: ah ok j'ai trouvé pour la préférence des cartes, j'étais pas rentré dans les préférences matchmaking dans les options.


Oublie ça ne sert qu'en chasse au terroriste, tu ne peux pas choisir la carte sur laquelle tu vas jouer en PvP.

Pro-tip : pour apprendre les cartes, lance des chasses au terroriste en début de sessions sur une carte en particulier. Ca chauffera ton aim et c'est la meilleur façon d'assimiler la carte. Une fois que tu es à l'aise sur la carte passe à une autre. Sinon tu peux te lancer une partie perso pour te balader dessus pendant 30min. Mais ça revient au même.

Oublie les cartes suivantes : favelas, Barlett qui sont sorti de la rotation pour le moment.

----------


## Frypolar

> Pro-tip : pour apprendre les cartes, lance des chasses au terroriste en début de sessions sur une carte en particulier. Ca chauffera ton aim et c'est la meilleur façon d'assimiler la carte. Une fois que tu es à l'aise sur la carte passe à une autre. Sinon tu peux te lancer une partie perso pour te balader dessus pendant 30min. Mais ça revient au même.


L’avantage de la chasse au terro en mode otage c’est que tu as des munitions infinies via les caisses. Si tu prends un personnage avec un fusil à pompe ça permet de détruire tous les murs de la carte.

----------


## Yves Signal

J'ADORE CE JEU.
Désolé d'arriver 2 ans trop tard, mais putain quel jeu  ::love:: 

Je suis vraiment à fond dedans et je ne comprends pas comment j'ai pu passer à côté de tout ce potentiel quand j'ai pris le jeu il y a 1 an.
Cette décharge d'adrénaline quand on se retrouve à  1 v 4 et qu'on dessoude quand même les mecs en single man army.  ::love:: 
Dans les meilleurs instants de JV multi, au-delà d'un winner winner chicken dinner.

----------


## Kaelis

Je pensais qu'il y aurait du monde sur Ovaire Ouatche à cause d'un event... j'ai finalement passé le week-end sur Rainbow et comme d'hab on s'est bien marré  ::happy2::

----------


## Sorkar

Je vais être obligé de l'acheter ce jeu. 
Je crache souvent dessus parce que j'ai l'impression qu'UBI à transformé une de mes licences préférée en vulgaire counter strike... Mais vu que j'ai *très* envie d'un tactical, et qu'il n'y a que ca à se mettre sous la dent...  ::'(: 

Je me déteste  ::ninja::

----------


## Yves Signal

> Je vais être obligé de l'acheter ce jeu. 
> Je crache souvent dessus parce que j'ai l'impression qu'UBI à transformé une de mes licences préférée en vulgaire counter strike... Mais vu que j'ai *très* envie d'un tactical, et qu'il n'y a que ca à se mettre sous la dent... 
> 
> Je me déteste


Ça serait pas mal de replacer le clocher au milieu de l'église  ::ninja:: 

Ubisoft ont surtout transformé ton super jeu tactique en FPS neu-neu osef avant de le faire renaître sous la forme d'un CS très tactique.  ::siffle::

----------


## Sorkar

Oui, c'est pas faux. Mais tout le monde a oublié ces épisodes. D'ailleurs il n'ont jamais existé.  ::ninja:: 

J'ai souvent lu que l’édition a 15€ était une pure arnaque, c'est toujours le cas ?

----------


## Kaelis

Quelque soit le nom du jeu, il est passionnant. Si tu t'es arrêté à ça pour ne pas l'essayer je ne pense pas que tu te sois rendu service  ::ninja::

----------


## hixe33

> J'ai souvent lu que l’édition a 15€ était une pure arnaque, c'est toujours le cas ?


Oui  ::'(: 
Surtout si tu peux avoir l'édition "normale" à tarif réduit.

----------


## Kaelis

Oui c'est le foutoir avec les éditions.



D'ailleurs même l'édition "normale" peut-être frustrante à cause des nombreux opérateurs années 1 & 2 qui coûtent toujours une petite fortune. Malheureusement il y a du grind à se fader, mieux vaut être prévenu.

----------


## Sorkar

Dans quel sens au juste ? Les opérateurs du pack a 15€ sont vraiment moins bon / utiles que les autres ?

----------


## Yves Signal

> Oui c'est le foutoir avec les éditions.
> 
> http://tof.cx/images/2018/04/16/7ab7...4b19db0630.png
> 
> D'ailleurs même l'édition "normale" peut-être frustrante à cause des nombreux opérateurs années 1 & 2 qui coûtent toujours une petite fortune. Malheureusement il y a du grind à se fader, mieux vaut être prévenu.


Alors petite correction / précision : J'ai pris la version Standard il y a un an et j'ai tous les opérateurs de la première "saison" débloqués.
Il ne me reste que les opérateurs Chimera à débloquer.

----------


## Kaelis

Les opérateurs se valent, quelque soit les saisons, anciens ou nouveaux.

Les opérateurs ajoutés en années 1, 2 et 3 coutent chacun 25 000 points de renommée (enfin je crois que c'est encore le cas pour ceux de l'année 1) ce qui représente une vraie fortune pour les 18 ajoutés.

Ça peut être frustrant pour un nouvel arrivant (c'est arrivé récemment) et je pense que ça doit être signalé. Il faudra faire des choix à moins d'acheter les opérateurs avec des thunes ou être très patient.

----------


## Shep1

> Je vais être obligé de l'acheter ce jeu. 
> Je crache souvent dessus parce que j'ai l'impression qu'UBI à transformé une de mes licences préférée en vulgaire counter strike... Mais vu que j'ai *très* envie d'un tactical, et qu'il n'y a que ca à se mettre sous la dent... 
> 
> Je me déteste


Si tu cherches du tactical, c'est pas vraiment ici que tu vas être satisfait. Le jeu est exigeant, et il faut mettre en place des stratégies, mais le jeu est à des années lumières de raven shield ou swat 4. Ca n'en reste pas moins un très bon jeu, qui a subis de lourdes modifications et qui est dans état vraiment bon par rapport à la sortie.
J'anticipe juste ton achat et ta venue 3 semaines plus tard pour nous dire c'est pas un tactical et qu'ils ont flingué la licence... Sache que c'est assumé par les devs et ubisoft en général et que ce changement à aussi apporté du bon à la licence. Mon seul regret dans ce reboot, c'est de ne pas avoir gardé des opérateurs connu de la licence (Eddy Price, Louis Loiselle, Ding Chavez, Dieter Weber etc...).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Dans quel sens au juste ? Les opérateurs du pack a 15€ sont vraiment moins bon / utiles que les autres ?


Avec l'édition à 15€ tu as des agents jugée par les devs et la communauté comme facile à prendre en mains dans le pool d'opérateurs Legacy (i.e. les opérateurs de la sortie du jeu). Donc ce sont justement de très bon opérateurs, toujours utile ou presque dans un grand nombre de stratégies. Mais là ou l'édition a 15 balles est merdique c'est qu'elle transforme le jeu en jeu de grinding pour avoir juste les opérateurs Legacy, et donc te force à jouer très longtemps pour avoir tous les opérateurs (année 1,2,3 compris).

Pour un gars qui prends le jeu maintenant, je recommande de prendre la normale à prix réduit, puis si ça plait de prendre des pack d'opérateurs année 1 ou 2 et si vraiment tu es fan, prendre le season pass en plus vu qu'on est en début d'année, l'avantage du déblocage une semaine avant reste valide pour les 3 prochaines saisons.

----------


## Kaelis

Je suis d'accord avec l'amateur sororal au-dessus, l'édition standard est suffisante pour attaquer le jeu.

----------


## Sorkar

Bah j'ai pris le pack advanced, c’était le même tarif que l’édition normale, en solde en ce moment sur steam. Testé vite fait ce midi, avec les mises en situation. Bon bah forcement pas encore d'avis en 15 minutes contre des bots, mais ca a le mérite d'être plutôt joli et bien foutu techniquement. 

Après a voir si une fois en multi si ca ressemble a ce que je craint, attendre des assault "serieux qui font gign" et trouver jean-kevin avec son skin albator qui fait des 360 nosocope.  ::ninja:: 

Futur refund ou pas, merci pour les infos ceci dit  :;):

----------


## Agano

Une petite partie pour me détendre ce matin, et vlan je prends une balle dans la tête de la part d'un coéquipier pour avoir renforcé une paroi qu'il fallait pas sur Consulat  ::|:

----------


## Redlight

> Bah j'ai pris le pack advanced, c’était le même tarif que l’édition normale, en solde en ce moment sur steam. Testé vite fait ce midi, avec les mises en situation. Bon bah forcement pas encore d'avis en 15 minutes contre des bots, mais ca a le mérite d'être plutôt joli et bien foutu techniquement. 
> 
> Après a voir si une fois en multi si ca ressemble a ce que je craint, attendre des assault "serieux qui font gign" et trouver jean-kevin avec son skin albator qui fait des 360 nosocope. 
> 
> Futur refund ou pas, merci pour les infos ceci dit


Clairement le côté PvE est trop maigrichon pour en faire un jeu solo. La franchise a pris un tournant à 90°. C'est devenu un FPS multi compétitif avec une grosse composante de stratégie notamment avec la destruction du décor. On est beaucoup plus proche d'un CS que d'un Raven Shield.

Après regarde vers Ready or Not si tu cherche un FPS Rainbow six-like. Il est en alpha quasi beta je crois.

----------


## Wedgge

> Une petite partie pour me détendre ce matin, et vlan je prends une balle dans la tête de la part d'un coéquipier pour avoir renforcé une paroi qu'il fallait pas sur Consulat


Classique, je dirai pas qu'on n'a jamais vu ça chez certains canards qui en voulant refaire la déco ont malencontreusement distribué un coup de shotgun à un impénitent, le pire étant un type qui renforce à côté. Avec du recul c'est ce que l'on appelle un dilemme stratégique, d'un certain point de vue ça a été une expérience bénéfique et salvatrice pour toi, ton espérance de vie et ton expérience en sont sortie grandit.

----------


## Kaelis

Un système de pardon comme on en voit sur des serveurs de CS depuis plus de dix ans serait pas refus  ::ninja::

----------


## Redlight

> Un système de pardon comme on en voit sur des serveurs de CS depuis plus de dix ans serait pas refus


Ca existait aussi sur enemy territory il y a 15 ans lol. Mais ça doit être trop compliqué à codé.

Remarque Wedgge à part tort pour Agano. Au moins tu retiendras qu'il ne faut pas renforcer ce mur  ::P: . C'est l'apprentissage à la dur.

----------


## Agano

Ouais enfin il aurait pu me le dire au lieu de me teamkill. Tout ce qu'il a gagné c'est de se faire signaler pour comportement toxique, + une défaite (ils se sont fait rouler dessus).

----------


## Voodoonice

Si nous sommes assez, ça vaut le coup de lancer des gammes custom avec les nouveaux pour leurs montrer les maps ....

----------


## MAIVLY

> Si nous sommes assez, ça vaut le coup de lancer des gammes custom avec les nouveaux pour leurs montrer les maps ....


moi ça ne me dérange pas, je veux bien partager mon expérience.  :;):

----------


## Wedgge

J'ai déjà la playliste dispo ... alors on a dit Favelas Yacht et puis maison c'est ça ?

----------


## Voodoonice

> J'ai déjà la playliste dispo ... alors on a dit Favelas Yacht et puis maison c'est ça ?


Oui, rajoute Bartlett University  ::ninja::

----------


## Kaelis

Pour réviser avant.

----------


## Frypolar

> Après regarde vers Ready or Not si tu cherche un FPS Rainbow six-like. Il est en alpha quasi beta je crois.


Il y a Due Process qui avait l’air moins sérieux et plus rigolo. Apparemment ils ont bien changé la DA, à voir ce que ça va donner mais il semblerait que ce soit pour cette année.

----------


## Wedgge

Il y a surtout Insurgency qui va débarquer.

----------


## Kaelis

Sandstorm propulsera pas le jeu existant dans la stratosphère faut pas rêver.

----------


## MrBishop

> Après regarde vers Ready or Not si tu cherche un FPS Rainbow six-like. Il est en alpha quasi beta je crois.


Ce jeu c'est l'avenir sérieux, dès qu'il sort, obligé faut qu'on se fasse des games dessus les gars. Il a l'air tellement lourd comme jeu.

----------


## Shep1

> Il y a surtout Insurgency qui va débarquer.


+1 et poce bleu

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ce jeu c'est l'avenir sérieux, dès qu'il sort, obligé faut qu'on se fasse des games dessus les gars. Il a l'air tellement lourd comme jeu.


+2 et poce vair

----------


## Redlight

> Ce jeu c'est l'avenir sérieux, dès qu'il sort, obligé faut qu'on se fasse des games dessus les gars. Il a l'air tellement lourd comme jeu.


Mouais avant Siege, les R6 étaient vraiment des jeux de niches. J'adorais perso les faire en solo avec des planification au petits oignons. Pas sur que Ready or Not remporte un succès populaire pour la partie multijoueur.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Il y a Due Process qui avait l’air moins sérieux et plus rigolo. Apparemment ils ont bien changé la DA, à voir ce que ça va donner mais il semblerait que ce soit pour cette année.


C'est pareil c'est plus un Siege-Like qu'un Raven Shield.

----------


## Voodoonice

> Il y a surtout Insurgency qui va débarquer.


Il est sorti il y au moment Insugency, tu parle de l'extension ?

----------


## Sorkar

> J'adorais perso les faire en solo avec des planification au petits oignons


D'ailleurs, juste pour info, elle existait cette phase sur swat 4 ? C’était possible de tout planifier comme RS puis de regarder en mode spectateur ?

----------


## Frypolar

> Il est sorti il y au moment Insugency, tu parle de l'extension ?


Non, ils en font un nouveau sur l’UE4, le précédent était sur Source.

----------


## Gtag

Reste quand même que la destruction de R6 reste relativement unique et que ni Insurgency 2, ni Ready or Not ne semblent le proposer.

----------


## Wedgge

> Il est sorti il y au moment Insugency, tu parle de l'extension ?


Comme le dit Frypo, c'est un second volet, et on l'appréhende un peu justement côté Ubisoft.

----------


## JazzMano

Vidéo à voir absolument d'une interview avec le game director de r6, c'est long mais c'est passionnant (malgré l’apathie des journalistes)  :




Il me semble qu'un résumé était passé ici via reddit mais là c'est une vidéo (on voit sa gestuelle, ses tics ect) et le mec est très bavard. Je pense que ça permet de se faire une idée bien concrète de la vision qu'ils ont du jeu.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> et on l'appréhende un peu justement côté Ubisoft.


Haha.

----------


## Gtag

Est-ce que vous vous rappelleriez quelles étaient les conditions pour obtenir les skins "Peacok et Fire ?"

Je sais que c'est lié aux phases d'Open/Closed Beta, mais si quelqu'un est capable de me préciser clairement aux quelles, ce serait super.

----------


## Kaelis

Participer à l'alpha et la bêta ?



Spoiler Alert! 


Je balance ça au pif

.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> on l'appréhende un peu justement côté Ubisoft.


Tu sors ça d'où ?

----------


## Kaelis

Si il y en a qui doivent appréhender quelque chose, j'imagine que ce sont plutôt les développeurs de Sandstorm qui vont devoir faire exister leur jeu à côté des BR, Rainbow Six Siege et autres FPS en ligne déjà bien installés.

----------


## Yves Signal

Merci Jazz, je me le mets de côté !  :;):

----------


## Wedgge

> Tu sors ça d'où ?


Retour de gens qui bossent chez Ubi et dont on-ne-va-pas-prononcer-le-nom sur le fofo. Et par appréhender j'entends par là qu'une petite partie du public de R6 est fortement susceptible d'être séduit par Insurgency, et parmi ces gens les gros streamers/joueurs en vue sur R6.

Pas mal du tout la vidéo le dev évoque beaucoup de choses pertinentes, il mentionne même l'implantation d'un système vanillia façon event  ::love:: .

Edit : par contre le coup de "Lion on va pas y couper... parler de Lion c'est un jeu d'équilibriste... j'ai pas de problème pour parler de Lion... mettre deux attaquants sans def c'était une erreur...pour rendre justice aux pro player il y avait d'énormes doutes sur Lion..." à la chaîne c'est moyen, on sent qu'ils ont vraiment le cul entre deux chaises concernant les globaux, pareil pour Outbreak ça donne l'impression qu'ils assument le fait d'avoir eu une idée de merde.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Retour de gens qui bossent chez Ubi et dont on-ne-va-pas-prononcer-le-nom sur le fofo. Et par appréhender j'entends par là qu'une petite partie du public de R6 est fortement susceptible d'être séduit par Insurgency, et parmi ces gens les gros streamers/joueurs en vu sur R6.


Ah ! celui-dont-on-ne doit-pas-prononcer-le-nom ! Brrr, j'en ai des frissons dans le dos.

----------


## Voodoonice

> Retour de gens qui bossent chez Ubi et dont on-ne-va-pas-prononcer-le-nom sur le fofo. Et par appréhender j'entends par là qu'une petite partie du public de R6 est fortement susceptible d'être séduit par Insurgency, et parmi ces gens les gros streamers/joueurs en vue sur R6.


Tu plaisante ou bien ?

----------


## Wedgge

Non et ce n'est pas à prendre au pied de la lettre faites un effort. Rien qu'ici je pense sans me tromper pouvoir affirmer que beaucoup vont mettre leurs pattes sur le jeu dès qu'il va pointer le bout de son nez, ne serait-ce parce qu'il apportera un vent frais.

----------


## MrBishop

> Reste quand même que la destruction de R6 reste relativement unique et que ni Insurgency 2, ni Ready or Not ne semblent le proposer.


Ah ça oui clairement, dans R6 tu peux quasiment tout faire péter. Et c'est pour ça que les rounds ne se ressemblent quasiment jamais, y a tellement de moyens d'attaquer un objo que finalement c'est ça qui rends le tactical hyper cool.

----------


## Voodoonice

> Non et ce n'est pas à prendre au pied de la lettre faites un effort. Rien qu'ici je pense sans me tromper pouvoir affirmer que beaucoup vont mettre leurs pattes sur le jeu dès qu'il va pointer le bout de son nez, ne serait-ce parce qu'il apportera un vent frais.


Je veux bien faire un effort mais je reste septique, c'est pas en changeant de moteur que tu va réinventer la roue, ça restera ce que c'est actuellement, un bon shooter comme il en existe des centaines.
Ready or not peut attiré un public plus âgé et amateur de tactical plus orienté simultaion

----------


## Kaelis

_Your position has been compromised_

Réaction du mec normal (moi) : sauter à travers la première fenêtre venue, tomber d'un étage et courir se planquer au local poubelle, la base quoi.

Réaction de Bishop : venez me chercher que je compromette votre espérance de vie, pépère.

----------


## MrBishop

Ahah

----------


## Wedgge

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAvV_6quoso&t=3439s

Pour les joueurs de Vigil, ceux qui sont patient.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAvV_6quoso&t=3439s
> 
> Pour les joueurs de Vigil, ceux qui sont patient.


Mauvais timing de ton lien je dirai, j'ai du remonter dans la vidéo pour comprendre à quoi tu faisais référence.

----------


## Wedgge

Non, c'est le round entier qui est intéressant.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Non, c'est le round entier qui est intéressant.


Bah justement en fait. Ton lien donne sur la vidéo on est déjà à 1min20 passée en phase d'attaque

----------


## Evene

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAvV_6quoso&t=3439s
> 
> Pour les joueurs de Vigil, ceux qui sont patient.


Ce spot  ::ninja::

----------


## n0ra

> Il y a surtout Insurgency qui va débarquer.


Ayant participé aux alpha en effet, Sandstorm annonce du lourd  :Vibre:

----------


## MrBishop

J'adore la vidéo.  ::happy2::  En plus le mec sourd a des moves de malade et un très bon shoot, fin c'est hyper impressionnant malgré son handicap. Et il est 2x plat 3 (cette saison et la saison dernière). Genre il met quand même tarif à Panix, Aherys et Chao' à plusieurs moments ahah, c'est pas rien.
Ouais c'est White mais on s'en fout, l'initiative est excellente puis c'est drôle à regarder avec toutes ces pointures du esport français de R6 qui se prennent pas la tête et joue le jeu en se mettant dans les mêmes conditions que le type (pas de son durant les games).

----------


## Wedgge

Il me semble que c'est Kixstar qui est lui aussi sourd d'une oreille, il utilise les vibrations du coup.

----------


## Yves Signal

Merci pour hie les coincoins !
La grosse différence de niveau (normal quand on débarque maintenant)  est assez décourageante, mais j'apprends !

Mais sinon en casual je m'amuse déjà infiniment plus que OW, c'est peut-être un signe  ::trollface::

----------


## mcgrill

> Mais sinon en casual je m'amuse déjà infiniment plus que OW, c'est peut-être un signe


Signe qu'OW est bien trop hypé.

----------


## Yves Signal

Je re-précise : en casual.
Une hype ne tient pas 2 ans.

----------


## Voodoonice

> J'adore la vidéo.  En plus le mec sourd a des moves de malade et un très bon shoot, fin c'est hyper impressionnant malgré son handicap. Et il est 2x plat 3 (cette saison et la saison dernière). Genre il met quand même tarif à Panix, Aherys et Chao' à plusieurs moments ahah, c'est pas rien.
> Ouais c'est White mais on s'en fout, l'initiative est excellente puis c'est drôle à regarder avec toutes ces pointures du esport français de R6 qui se prennent pas la tête et joue le jeu en se mettant dans les mêmes conditions que le type (pas de son durant les games).


Très belle initiative, c'est Falko il me semble qui est à l'origine mais c'est très sympa qu'il ai pû faire jouer le gamin avec les pros

----------


## Anonyme221030

J'ai un peu rejoué mais je ne prends pas plus de plaisir que ça. Une fois les mécanismes du jeu assimilés les cartes représentent effectivement 90% de la courbe d'apprentissage, et il y en a 18... Si encore on pouvait choisir sa ou ses cartes ça pourrait être bien mais apparemment c'est trop demandé  :ouaiouai: 
Le matchmaking a pas l'air de faire trop dans la dentelle non plus si j'en crois le nombre de skins et de persos "payants" que je croise, c'est un peu la double peine: ne pas connaitre les cartes et jouer contre des types qui les maitrisent.

Après ça reste un jeu innovant avec plein de mécanismes intéressants et qui doit être fun à regarder au niveau pro avec des actions coordonnées sympas, mais le "ticket d'entrée" est trop couteux en temps et à bas niveau c'est surtout un jeu de camping et tir au pigeon (moi en l’occurrence  ::P: ). J'ai pas vraiment 30h à consacrer à un jeu pour commencer à m'y amuser, dommage.

----------


## Wedgge

Le jeu en solitaire c'est pas la meilleure des idées pour vraiment prendre du plaisir à jouer sur R6.

----------


## Anonyme221030

Je crois volontiers que le jeu est plus intéressant en équipe construite mais ça ne réduit pas pour autant la phase d'apprentissage des cartes.

Bon je vais voir si en jouant 1h de temps à autre j'arrive à me faire aux cartes. Faudrait au minimum que j'arrive au ranked histoire de l'avoir un peu amorti  ::P:

----------


## Evene

> Je crois volontiers que le jeu est plus intéressant en équipe construite mais ça ne réduit pas pour autant la phase d'apprentissage des cartes.
> 
> Bon je vais voir si en jouant 1h de temps à autre j'arrive à me faire aux cartes. Faudrait au minimum que j'arrive au ranked histoire de l'avoir un peu amorti


Jouer en terrorist hunt classic, en lone wolf, ça peut être pas mal aussi pour pratiquer les cartes. C'est bon pour le aim aussi.

----------


## Yves Signal

Personnellement je m'y amuse en soloQ - casual, même en apprenant.
J'ai dû arriver niveau 24 je pense, si tu veux grouper un de ces jours c'est avec grand plaisir, je cherche des gens de mon niveau  :;):

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> Le jeu en solitaire c'est pas la meilleure des idées pour vraiment prendre du plaisir à jouer sur R6.


Je fais que du casu en pick-up et je m'éclate bien.

----------


## Styxounet

> Je fais que du casu en pick-up et je m'éclate bien.


 ::O: 
Tu dois être le genre à demander une diminution de ton salaire, aux entretiens annuels  ::P:

----------


## Frypolar

> Le matchmaking a pas l'air de faire trop dans la dentelle non plus si j'en crois le nombre de skins et de persos "payants" que je croise, c'est un peu la double peine: ne pas connaitre les cartes et jouer contre des types qui les maitrisent.


Surtout que vu la tronche des skins, ça n’aide pas à reconnaître les opérateurs...

----------


## Yves Signal

Je ne vois pas le rapport avec la choucroute  :^_^:

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> Tu dois être le genre à demander une diminution de ton salaire, aux entretiens annuels


 :Facepalm:  :Facepalm: 

Tu m'expliqueras le rapport? A par la condescendance classique expert CPC bien sur....

Je joue seul, de manière très irrégulière, sans micro. Du coup si j'allais un ranked je ferrais qu'emmerder les autres. Donc je reste en casu.



Enfin merci à toi. En un poste tu viens de me rappeler pourquoi je viens de moins en moins sur le forum.... :;):  :;):

----------


## Evene

> Tu m'expliqueras le rapport? A par la condescendance classique expert CPC bien sur....
> 
> Je joue seul, de manière très irrégulière, sans micro. Du coup si j'allais un ranked je ferrais qu'emmerder les autres. Donc je reste en casu.
> 
> Enfin merci à toi. En un poste tu viens de me rappeler pourquoi je viens de moins en moins sur le forum....


Et à moins de pouvoir faire des teams corrects le ranked peut être très frustrant même après 400h de jeu. Si j'aime la pression du ranked, c'est encore en casu soloQ que je m'amuse le plus perso. S'ils corrigent un jour le Matchmaking on pourra en reparler.

----------


## Shep1

> Je ne vois pas le rapport avec la choucroute


Bah en fait ce qu'il veux dire c'est que les skins t'empêchent de reconnaître les opérateurs et donc aussi de les identifier et de construire une stratégie autour. Par exemple (et c'est un exemple grossier je m'accorde) si tu confonds un thermite avec un jackal par exemple, bah c'est pas du tout le même genre de rôle dans une équipe d'attaque. Toi en défense, le thermite il va te pousser plutôt vers la fin, quand il aura ouvert et utiliser des drones pour les fragers, comme jackal par exemple... Bref, c'est pas quelque chose de central mais ça ajoute à la confusion que les débutants peuvent avoir au début. En tout cas, même en tant qu'ancien. Je le ressent.

----------


## MrBishop

> Tu m'expliqueras le rapport? A par la condescendance classique expert CPC bien sur....
> 
> Je joue seul, de manière très irrégulière, sans micro. Du coup si j'allais un ranked je ferrais qu'emmerder les autres. Donc je reste en casu.
> 
> 
> 
> Enfin merci à toi. En un poste tu viens de me rappeler pourquoi je viens de moins en moins sur le forum....


T'as juste pas compris le ton "pour déconner" de Styx (en plus il a mit les smileys et tout). Je vois vraiment pas pourquoi tu prends ça au premier degré.

Le casu en pick-up (c'est que mon avis perso mais ça l'est aussi pour énormément de joueurs), c'est à peine 10% du potentiel de R6, sans forcer. Tu peux pas choisir qui a la bombe, ni les points à défendre, ni les spawns... Fin niveau tactique, c'est proche du zéro. En plus tu peux pas choisir tes opérateurs en fonction des points à défendre donc ça fait que niveau organisation, c'est du grand n'importe quoi.

Puis pour reconnaître les opérateurs, c'est vrai que les skins ça aide pas. Après j'arrive à reconnaître les opérateurs juste au bruit de l'arme, au gadget et aux bruits distincts (quand Montagne déploie son shield ou les pellets d'Hibana par exemple), donc ça va, pas trop de soucis à ce niveau là (fin c'est le cas de plusieurs anciens d'ailleurs, je suis pas le seul, au bout de 1000h de jeu ça rentre tellement dans la tête tout ces sons que voilà).
Mais c'est vrai que entre les skins hazmat de Outbreak, Elite et les vanillas, ça aide pas pour les débutants, c'est sur.

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> T'as juste pas compris le ton "pour déconner" de Styx (en plus il a mit les smileys et tout). Je vois vraiment pas pourquoi tu prends ça au premier degré.


C'est un smiley qui accentue la moquerie surtout mais passons......





> Le casu en pick-up (c'est que mon avis perso mais ça l'est aussi pour énormément de joueurs), c'est à peine 10% du potentiel de R6, sans forcer. Tu peux pas choisir qui a la bombe, ni les points à défendre, ni les spawns... Fin niveau tactique, c'est proche du zéro. En plus tu peux pas choisir tes opérateurs en fonction des points à défendre donc ça fait que niveau organisation, c'est du grand n'importe quoi.


Je dis pas le contraire. Mais certain comme moi n'ont ni le temps ne l'envi de s'investir des centaines d'heures dans le jeu pour profiter du ranked et de tout son coté tactique.
Il faut juste que vous puissiez le lire et l'accepter aussi sans systématiquement vous foutre de notre figure.... :;):  :;):

----------


## Yves Signal

> Bah en fait ce qu'il veux dire c'est que les skins t'empêchent de reconnaître les opérateurs et donc aussi de les identifier et de construire une stratégie autour. Par exemple (et c'est un exemple grossier je m'accorde) si tu confonds un thermite avec un jackal par exemple, bah c'est pas du tout le même genre de rôle dans une équipe d'attaque. Toi en défense, le thermite il va te pousser plutôt vers la fin, quand il aura ouvert et utiliser des drones pour les fragers, comme jackal par exemple... Bref, c'est pas quelque chose de central mais ça ajoute à la confusion que les débutants peuvent avoir au début. En tout cas, même en tant qu'ancien. Je le ressent.


J'aurais dû quote, c'était pas une réponse à Frypo  ::ninja::

----------


## Redlight

> C'est un smiley qui accentue la moquerie surtout mais passons......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Je dis pas le contraire. Mais certain comme moi n'ont ni le temps ne l'envi de s'investir des centaines d'heures dans le jeu pour profiter du ranked et de tout son coté tactique.
> Il faut juste que vous puissiez le lire et l'accepter aussi sans systématiquement vous foutre de notre figure....


Non vraiment venant de Styx c'était juste une vanne. Et il joue lui même majoritairement en casu. Le prend contre toi, c'est vraiment pas le genre de Styx de prendre les gens de haut (ça aurait été ce connard de Shep je dis pas...). Perso j'aime bien le casu pour valider les défis et tenter des truc à la con. 

Apparemment ils ont la volonté de changer le casu pour qu'il soit plus proche du ranked. Ça serait cool.

----------


## Sorkar

Ca se passe comment sur siege, si tu change pas d’opérateur en fonction de ce qu'il y a en face tu peux servir rien ? Façon overwatch ?

----------


## Wedgge

Non pas vraiment, tu choisis les opérateurs en fonction du site à défendre, qu' une bonne connaissance du jeu/strat te permet de prévoir (100% du temps le premier site à attaquer sur club house ce sera le basement par exemple) c'est aux attaquants à s'adapter au challenge proposé par la défense, du coup il y a des must pick comme Thermite/Hibana pour ouvrir les murs et des supports qui vont permettre de clean l'accès au site, le reste c'est juste de l'anticipation.

Tu peux pas changer d'opérateur en cours de partie ou après la phase de drone, le choix de la compo s'effectue en amont. 

Sinon comme d'hab Styx gros toxique gg à toi de pourrir l'ambiance comme ça miskine la condescendance, instant report en même temps le mec joue mage sur wow quoi  ::trollface:: .

----------


## Frypolar

> Ca se passe comment sur siege, si tu change pas d’opérateur en fonction de ce qu'il y a en face tu peux servir rien ? Façon overwatch ?


Tu ne peux pas changer d'opérateur en cours de round donc ce n'est pas la même logique que dans OW.

----------


## Shep1

> connard de Shep je dis pas...


Miroir magique, c'est celui qui dit qui y est.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je dis pas le contraire. Mais certain comme moi n'ont ni le temps ne l'envi de s'investir des centaines d'heures dans le jeu pour profiter du ranked et de tout son coté tactique.
> Il faut juste que vous puissiez le lire et l'accepter aussi sans systématiquement vous foutre de notre figure....


Chacun joue comme il l'entend, si tu pourrais venir sur mumble, tu saurais que c'est autour de ça que la communauté mumble R6S a grandie. Ce que certains essayent de dire c'est que dans ta façon de jouer, tu passe à côté d'un énorme aspect du jeu, qui pour nous, en fait toute l'originalité.
Je suis plutôt un joueur casu aussi, parce que la ranked demande énormément de ressources cérébrale et que en fin de journée, j'ai quasiment tout claqué. Mais lorsque je lance une ranked, je me donne à fond et je joue la gagne, et la le jeu se metamorphose.

En fait, ce que je te souhaite, c'est que tu découvres cet aspect là, car après tu le verra autrement.

----------


## Wedgge

La prédication de Gandalf le Belge  ::o:

----------


## Styxounet

> Tu m'expliqueras le rapport? A par la condescendance classique expert CPC bien sur....
> Je joue seul, de manière très irrégulière, sans micro. Du coup si j'allais un ranked je ferrais qu'emmerder les autres. Donc je reste en casu.
> Enfin merci à toi. En un poste tu viens de me rappeler pourquoi je viens de moins en moins sur le forum....


A la cool Lancelot, je plaisantais hein. Content que tu n'es pas vécu mes expériences en casu. 
Mes meilleurs moment en jeux, je les dois à l'ambiance CPC.

Et j'ai rien d'un expert  :;):

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> En fait, ce que je te souhaite, c'est que tu découvres cet aspect là, car après tu le verra autrement.


Ce qui n'arrivera pas. Déjà je pratique moins le jeu depuis quelque temps et puis je n'ai aucun esprit compétitif, élément qui me parait indispensable pour jouer sérieusement en ranked. 
J'image bien que cela doit être super de mettre en place des stratégies, chercher les bonnes synergies, etc mais c'est vraiment pas mon trip.  ::ninja::  ::ninja:: 





> A la cool Lancelot, je plaisantais hein. Content que tu n'es pas vécu mes expériences en casu. 
> Mes meilleurs moment en jeux, je les dois à l'ambiance CPC.
> 
> Et j'ai rien d'un expert


Bisous sur la fesse droite. Mais pas sur la gauche car on est pas intime.  ::ninja::  ::ninja:: 

Par contre j'ai bien eu mon lot de moment de merde en casu (tk a gogo, kick à la con,....).

----------


## Gtag

C'est marrant, les skins ne me dérangent absolument pas.
Le feeling très particulier, l'aspect très spécifique du style de jeu de Rainbow, couplé à des maps très complexes pour le genre, ça c'est gênant et se paye au prix fort lorsque que tu débutes.

Les skins restent à peu près reconnaissables et les icônes sont là pour lever le doute.

Enfin c'est que mon avis.

----------


## Frypolar

> C'est marrant, les skins ne me dérangent absolument pas.
> Le feeling très particulier, l'aspect très spécifique du style de jeu de Rainbow, couplé à des maps très complexes pour le genre, ça c'est gênant et se paye au prix fort lorsque que tu débutes.
> 
> Les skins restent à peu près reconnaissables et les icônes sont là pour lever le doute.
> 
> Enfin c'est que mon avis.


Ben avec certaines skins c’est bien plus compliqué. Je pense que le pire sont les combinaisons jaunes d’Outbreak.

----------


## Shep1

> Ben avec certaines skins c’est bien plus compliqué. Je pense que le pire sont les combinaisons jaunes d’Outbreak.


Ça et les élites qui changent radicalement la colorimétrie et l'aspect général des opérateurs. Même si certains kikoo du forum les achètent en pensant que ça va les aider  ::trollface:: , une bonne balle dans le crâne resouds souvent le problème de départ  ::ninja::

----------


## Voodoonice

Je renouvelle ma proposition de faire des game custom entre canards sans pression  ::ninja::

----------


## Kaelis

Bah connectez vous déjà ça aidera  ::ninja::

----------


## Voodoonice

Je viens après dîner

----------


## Fourras

> Je renouvelle ma proposition de faire des game custom entre canards sans pression


Coin²

Nouveau sur le jeu ça me tente bien, mais bon ce soir ça risque d’être compromis j'ai des soucis de connexion.
Dans le WE si mon petit pbm repart comme il est venu. Je serais pret a prendre tous les conseils et faire les visites car je me perds et ressemble a Bambi qui ne sait pas d'ou vient la balle qui le tue.

++

----------


## JazzMano

5vs5 ce soir à 21h.

----------


## Voodoonice

J'ai du monde à dîner ce soir  ::cry::

----------


## Fourras

> 5vs5 ce soir à 21h.


Ca me dit bien.

----------


## Shep1

Je serais pas disponible ce soir.

----------


## Wedgge

Favelas  :Bave: .

edit : ma sœur dit qu'elle annule pour ce soir du coup shep est dispo.

----------


## Styxounet

> Favelas .
> edit : ma *mère* dit qu'elle annule pour ce soir du coup shep est dispo.


Fixed  :Cigare:

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Bon soirée et bon délire ce soir, au top les canards !
Sympa de retrouver des anciens.

----------


## Voodoonice

Vous avez fini ?

----------


## Typhonarick

Il faudrait rendre thermite insensible aux flash _des alliés_ ... Réussir à se faire tuer par sa propre charge de thermite, c'est la loose ...  ::|: 

Par contre, il faut vraiment qu'on soit masochiste pour avoir décidé de jouer sur Favela. xD

----------


## Fourras

> Il faudrait rendre thermite insensible aux flash _des alliés_ ... Réussir à se faire tuer par sa propre charge de thermite, c'est la loose ... 
> 
> Par contre, il faut vraiment qu'on soit masochiste pour avoir décidé de jouer sur Favela. xD


A ta decharge la flash était de moi, ok on était ensemble... désolé

----------


## Shep1

> Fixed


On avait dit pas les mamans  :Emo:

----------


## Agano

> Il faudrait rendre thermite insensible aux flash _des alliés_ ... Réussir à se faire tuer par sa propre charge de thermite, c'est la loose ...


Dans le même registre d'idées, les agents rosbifs devraient être insensible au gadget de Smoke vu qu'ils portent tous des masques à gaz.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

--------------- Leak -------------------



Spoiler Alert! 




Donc deux def comme cela avait déjà été dévoilé, dont un avec une LMG.

Source : 4Chan

----------


## Kaelis

Petit loupé sur la balise mais c'pô grave.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Petit loupé sur la balise mais c'pô grave.


Ouais j'ai glissé, mais corrigé dans la foulée.
T'es un rapide.

----------


## Wedgge

"If an attacker shoots it they get tagged lion style"  :tired: .

Sinon on a testé Lion sur Favelas hier soir, bon ben faut pas bouger, vraiment pas.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> "If an attacker shoots it they get tagged lion style" .


"Ouais ça va ralentir les rushs en mode tu tires sur tout ce qui bouge."
 Je me demande quel aspect ça a et du coup si ça peut le faire en ani-anti-roamers.

----------


## JazzMano

Gros moment cpc hier soir : https://streamable.com/la3g8

Et des trucs en vrac :

https://streamable.com/icsfr
https://streamable.com/j8pcg
https://streamable.com/ayswb

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Gros moment cpc hier soir : https://streamable.com/la3g8


Pauvre Typho.

----------


## Voodoonice

> Gros moment cpc hier soir : https://streamable.com/la3g8
> 
> Et des trucs en vrac :
> 
> https://streamable.com/icsfr
> https://streamable.com/j8pcg
> https://streamable.com/ayswb


En ce moment il y a vraiment un problème avec les serveurs  ::ninja::

----------


## Sarys

D'après mes potes, je suis juste de mauvaise foi.  Du coup ça me fait plaisir de voir ça  :^_^:

----------


## Typhonarick

> Gros moment cpc hier soir : https://streamable.com/la3g8


Zut ... Ça a été enregistré ...  ::unsure:: 
En plus, on me voit dropshot. Je n'en suis pas fier.

Je me demande si quelqu'un a filmé les autres moments épiques sur Border. xD

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Je me demande si quelqu'un a filmé les autres moments épiques sur Border. xD


Moi je crois, je regarderai.

Mais du coup tu y apparais de l'autre coté du viseur =)

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Ah et du coup dans les leaks, on parle d'une arme secondaire :



Spoiler Alert! 



Le Judge, un revolver qui tire des mini shells de shotgun :

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taurus_Judge

ça m'a fait remonté le souvenir de voir ce flingue dans Max Payne :

https://youtu.be/X8zn9xly1qE?t=47s

----------


## Khdot

Je reprends du plaisir à jouer à R6 après un trop long passage sur OW. Réapprendre les maps, les coups de putes, les nouveaux perso' (putain il peut faire ça lui ?!), savoir quand courir, quand marcher, pourquoi ce batard s'attendait à me voir ici ?? Raah, putain, il m'a mis une belle tête, etc. Y'a toujours des soucis de netcode par moment (et souvent quand y'a un HPB dans la game), des trucs à la con, mais si tu meurs, c'est que t'as été moins bon que le mec en face. Period. Ca fait plaisir. \o/

Sauf sur 2/3 map mal optimisé qui me donne que 70 FPS je ne sais pas pourquoi...  ::(:

----------


## ERIC PAPE

Moi après 6 mois d'absence je me rends surtout compte que le cheat a fait son grand retour dans R6.  :tired:

----------


## Yves Signal

> Je reprends du plaisir à jouer à R6 après un trop long passage sur OW. Réapprendre les maps, les coups de putes, les nouveaux perso' (putain il peut faire ça lui ?!), savoir quand courir, quand marcher, pourquoi ce batard s'attendait à me voir ici ?? Raah, putain, il m'a mis une belle tête, etc. Y'a toujours des soucis de netcode par moment (et souvent quand y'a un HPB dans la game), des trucs à la con, mais si tu meurs, c'est que t'as été moins bon que le mec en face. Period. Ca fait plaisir. \o/
> 
> Sauf sur 2/3 map mal optimisé qui me donne que 70 FPS je ne sais pas pourquoi...


Copain, ajoute moi qu'on se retrouve de temps en temps  ::lol::

----------


## Noxx

Je suis enfin or 4, j'ai l'impression d'avoir enfin mes mains et d'avoir trouver mon style de jeu (soutien), en défense j'aime bien jouer smoke, mira et pulse et en attaque suivant la map plutôt BB, Hibana, et si il faut Tchatcher et Thermite. Vous recrutez à partir de quel niveau et vous jouez quel soir?

----------


## Anonyme221030

> Moi après 6 mois d'absence je me rends surtout compte que le cheat a fait son grand retour dans R6.


Parfois on voit des kills un peu suspicieux c'est vrai. Genre ce soir à travers une barricade intacte et une smoke, et pourtant c'était pas le spetsnaz qui voit à travers la fumée. Après c'est peut être de la chance pure.

Sinon ça y est maintenant que j'ai lu toutes les descriptions des persos sur le wiki je comprends un peu mieux certaines choses, même si je reste complètement paumé sur la moitié des cartes. Je joue avec la carte sur le 2e écran, ça aide un peu à se repérer et à mémoriser mais ça reste assez long comme processus. La seule carte que je maitrise et où j'arrive à m'orienter sans problème c'est Hereford et c'est parce que c'est une des plus petites (en plus d'être 2 fois dans les missions solo).

----------


## Kaelis

> Vous recrutez à partir de quel niveau et vous jouez quel soir?


On joue tous les soirs et c'est open bar, il n'y a pas de recrutement. Après en partie classé tu joues avec qui tu veux chacun son délire  ::P:

----------


## Voodoonice

Si il avait un recrutement en foction des niveaux ça ferait un moment que je serais ban  ::lol::

----------


## Fourras

> Si il avait un recrutement en foction des niveaux ça ferait un moment que je serais ban


Je confirme, enfin je parle de moi quoi

----------


## MrBishop

> En plus, on me voit dropshot. Je n'en suis pas fier.


Tu devrais pourtant. J'ai vu ça comme une dédicace, fier de toi frero. T'as essayer de faire une Dr.Dropshot alias une «sergio svm».  :B): 


 ::ninja::

----------


## Noxx

> Si il avait un recrutement en foction des niveaux ça ferait un moment que je serais ban


J'ai frappé à la bonne porte alors  ::ninja::  
Je joue en casual et rank même si j'essaye d'augmenter mon ratio en faveur rank pour apprendre et m'améliorer.

----------


## Voodoonice

REMARQUES DES CONCEPTEURS : MI-SAISON

----------


## Shep1

> Parfois on voit des kills un peu suspicieux c'est vrai. Genre ce soir à travers une barricade intacte et une smoke, et pourtant c'était pas le spetsnaz qui voit à travers la fumée. Après c'est peut être de la chance pure.
> 
> Sinon ça y est maintenant que j'ai lu toutes les descriptions des persos sur le wiki je comprends un peu mieux certaines choses, même si je reste complètement paumé sur la moitié des cartes. Je joue avec la carte sur le 2e écran, ça aide un peu à se repérer et à mémoriser mais ça reste assez long comme processus. La seule carte que je maitrise et où j'arrive à m'orienter sans problème c'est Hereford et c'est parce que c'est une des plus petites (en plus d'être 2 fois dans les missions solo).


Pourtant hereford est pas la plus petite. Maison (house) est assez petite et en plus à l'avantage d'etre un environnement familier (tout le monde connais les pièces d'une maison...)

Si certains nouveaux veulent ou pourrais organiser des soirées une fois par mois pour partager sur les cartes les différentes stratégies et faire un 5vs5 sur la carte après. Cela permettrait aux nouveaux de se familiariser avec les stratégies et de les mettre en œuvre rapidement.

Le dernier sondage n'avais pas été concluant, on peu partir sur un vendredi soir.

----------


## Wedgge

> Nos données indiquent que Lion est actuellement trop puissant


No shit.

----------


## Frypolar

> No shit.


Non mais il n’y avait pas moyen de le deviner avant. Un mec qui fournit un wallhack à tous ses potes tout en restant au spawn, qui aurait cru que ce serait trop fort dans un jeu comme R6 ?

----------


## Voodoonice

> Pourtant hereford est pas la plus petite. Maison (house) est assez petite et en plus à l'avantage d'etre un environnement familier (tout le monde connais les pièces d'une maison...)
> 
> Si certains nouveaux veulent ou pourrais organiser des soirées une fois par mois pour partager sur les cartes les différentes stratégies et faire un 5vs5 sur la carte après. Cela permettrait aux nouveaux de se familiariser avec les stratégies et de les mettre en œuvre rapidement.
> 
> Le dernier sondage n'avais pas été concluant, on peu partir sur un vendredi soir.


Totalement pour et pourquoi pas vendredi.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Non mais il n’y avait pas moyen de le deviner avant. Un mec qui fournit un wallhack à tous ses potes tout en restant au spawn, qui aurait cru que ce serait trop fort dans un jeu comme R6 ?


Dans une moindre mesure, mais Pulse à aussi un wallhack, la différence c'est que Lion tu sais quand il l'utilise alors que Pulse.....

----------


## Wedgge

> Non mais il n’y avait pas moyen de le deviner avant. Un mec qui fournit un wallhack à tous ses potes tout en restant au spawn, qui aurait cru que ce serait trop fort dans un jeu comme R6 ?


Ils le savaient pertinemment en plus des mois avant de le sortir, ils se sont pris des volées de bois vert de la part des pros dès les premiers test du perso. Sinon Pulse et Lion n'ont rien à voir.

----------


## Frypolar

> Dans une moindre mesure, mais Pulse à aussi un wallhack, la différence c'est que Lion tu sais quand il l'utilise alors que Pulse.....


Non mais c’est pas du tout la seule différence. Pulse voit la position d’un adversaire à moins de 10-15m par intermittence, son gadget fait du bruit, il ne peut pas tirer en l’utilisant puisqu’il doit d’abord le ranger, il est le seul à voir le signal et pendant l’utilisation il est détectable par IQ ce qui le rend encore plus vulnérable. Lion peut déclencher son truc depuis le spawn, ça couvre toute la map, tu vois la silhouette des adversaires comme sur un vrai wallhack, ça gêne l’audition des défenseurs, l’activation du gadget ne fait pas de bruit et il peut tirer en même temps.




> Ils le savaient pertinemment en plus des mois avant de le sortir, ils se sont pris des volées de bois vert de la part des pros dès les premiers test du perso. Sinon Pulse et Lion n'ont rien à voir.


C’était de l’ironie...

----------


## Voodoonice

Ça n'a peut être rien à voir mais Pulse me casse plus les couilles que Lion

----------


## Wedgge

> Non mais c’est pas du tout la seule différence. Pulse voit la position d’un adversaire à moins de 10-15m par intermittence, son gadget fait du bruit, il ne peut pas tirer en l’utilisant puisqu’il doit d’abord le ranger, il est le seul à voir le signal et pendant l’utilisation il est détectable par IQ ce qui le rend encore plus vulnérable. Lion peut déclencher son truc depuis le spawn, ça couvre toute la map, tu vois la silhouette des adversaires comme sur un vrai wallhack, ça gêne l’audition des défenseurs, l’activation du gadget ne fait pas de bruit et il peut tirer en même temps.
> 
> 
> 
> C’était de l’ironie...


Oui j'ai bien vu, j'aurai dû mettre une virgule après le "en plus", simplement ce qui me sidère c'est qu'il le soumette à des tests auprès de joueurs aguerris capables de leur faire des retours pertinents et ils s'en battent les couilles.

----------


## Voodoonice

> Non mais c’est pas du tout la seule différence. Pulse voit la position d’un adversaire à moins de 10-15m par intermittence, son gadget fait du bruit, il ne peut pas tirer en l’utilisant puisqu’il doit d’abord le ranger, il est le seul à voir le signal et pendant l’utilisation il est détectable par IQ ce qui le rend encore plus vulnérable. Lion peut déclencher son truc depuis le spawn, ça couvre toute la map, tu vois la silhouette des adversaires comme sur un vrai wallhack, ça gêne l’audition des défenseurs, l’activation du gadget ne fait pas de bruit et il peut tirer en même temps.


Ouais, ça c'est la théorie, quand tu connais les maps, tu sais précisément où est ton adversaire, lorsque tu pulse ton indique à ton mate ou est l'adversaire, le bruit du signal tu l'entends quasiment pas.
Franchement je ne dis pas qu'ils ne doivent pas le réajuster mais déjà tel que tu peux déjà bien le contrer sans bouger

----------


## Shep1

Ce vendredi la moi je serais pas dispo par contre. C'est con mais je viens de l'apprendre  ::|:

----------


## Frypolar

> Ça n'a peut être rien à voir mais Pulse me casse plus les couilles que Lion


Parce que tu joues seul à un niveau où les gens ne dronent pas beaucoup pour le déloger peut-être ? Quand tu montes un peu dans les ligues, le rôle de Pulse est surtout d’informer son équipe et de survivre pour balancer son C4 de manière à empêcher la pose de la bombe. Pour le déloger c’est un peu comme tous les roamers, il faut le droner et que quelqu’un d’autre le dégomme juste après. Mais pour ça il faut être deux, seul c’est bien plus dur.

----------


## Voodoonice

> Ce vendredi la moi je serais pas dispo par contre. C'est con mais je viens de l'apprendre


Jeudi alors  ::unsure:: 




> Parce que tu joues seul à un niveau où les gens ne dronent pas beaucoup pour le déloger peut-être ? Quand tu montes un peu dans les ligues, le rôle de Pulse est surtout d’informer son équipe et de survivre pour balancer son C4 de manière à empêcher la pose de la bombe. Pour le déloger c’est un peu comme tous les roamers, il faut le droner et que quelqu’un d’autre le dégomme juste après. Mais pour ça il faut être deux, seul c’est bien plus dur.


Oui peut être

----------


## Frypolar

> Ouais, ça c'est la théorie, quand tu connais les maps, tu sais précisément où est ton adversaire, lorsque tu pulse ton indique à ton mate ou est l'adversaire, le bruit du signal tu l'entends quasiment pas.
> Franchement je ne dis pas qu'ils ne doivent pas le réajuster mais déjà tel que tu peux déjà bien le contrer sans bouger


C’est pas de la théorie mais de la pratique chez les joueurs qui sont un peu expérimentés. Vouloir équilibrer le jeu en se basant uniquement sur les ligues or et en dessous serait une erreur, les joueurs ne maîtrisent pas assez les autres facettes du jeu. C’est pareil partout. À Starcraft, à bas niveau tu peux gagner plus de la moitié de tes parties avec une seule stratégie. Ça ne veut pas dire qu’elle est pétée. Les joueurs font tellement d’erreur que si tu fais un truc mais en t’appliquant bien, tu as l’avantage.

- - - Updated - - -




> Oui peut être


Du coup rejoins les canards sur Mumble !

Edit : et joue IQ peut-être. Tu peux tirer avec son pistolet en utilisant son gadget, pour tuer Pulse c’est fort pratique puisque lui ne peut pas faire la même chose.

----------


## Shep1

> Jeudi alors


Je suis là !  ::lol::

----------


## MrBishop

Un last pour ranked avec Jazz, Wedgge, Sirtank & moi ?

----------


## Fourras

> Pourtant hereford est pas la plus petite. Maison (house) est assez petite et en plus à l'avantage d'etre un environnement familier (tout le monde connais les pièces d'une maison...)
> 
> Si certains nouveaux veulent ou pourrais organiser des soirées une fois par mois pour partager sur les cartes les différentes stratégies et faire un 5vs5 sur la carte après. Cela permettrait aux nouveaux de se familiariser avec les stratégies et de les mettre en œuvre rapidement.
> 
> Le dernier sondage n'avais pas été concluant, on peu partir sur un vendredi soir.


Plus que partant egalement

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Par contre je vous conseille de le faire avec des maps que vous retrouverez en ranked.
Parceque faire du favelas, Bartlett, maison, ... ça n'a pas grand intérêt.
En casu si t'es perdu, tu t'en fous. En rank c'est plus gênant.

----------


## Shep1

> Par contre je vous conseille de le faire avec des maps que vous retrouverez en ranked.
> Parceque faire du favelas, Bartlett, maison, ... ça n'a pas grand intérêt.
> En casu si t'es perdu, tu t'en fous. En rank c'est plus gênant.


Oui c'est l'idée.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Comme j'ai ouïe dire qu'il y a peu il y avait eu un 5v5 sur favelas, je préférais prévenir.
En même temps c'est le risque quand on laisse n'importe qui faire la playlist

----------


## Redlight

> Parce que tu joues seul à un niveau où les gens ne dronent pas beaucoup pour le déloger peut-être ? Quand tu montes un peu dans les ligues, le rôle de Pulse est surtout d’informer son équipe et de survivre pour balancer son C4 de manière à empêcher la pose de la bombe. Pour le déloger c’est un peu comme tous les roamers, il faut le droner et que quelqu’un d’autre le dégomme juste après. Mais pour ça il faut être deux, seul c’est bien plus dur.


Soyons honnête. Si Pulse sortait dans un patch de saison. tout le monde crierait au scandale et que l'opérateur est OP. Après il reste assez équilibrer dans l'utilisation de son gadget et surtout son arme est très moyenne (comparé à un Bandit par exemple).

Maintenant il n'y a plus qu'a espérer que Lion leur a servi de leçon et qu'ils écouteront les premiers retours.

Le situation de Finka est inquiétante. Si jamais ils équilibrent des opérateur comme Lion, Ying etc... Elle risque d'être un auto-pick. C'était la conclusion de Vapo (un gros joueur R6) que j'ai lu sur twitter.

----------


## MrBishop

C'est archi chaud de rester Plat 1.. Hier on est tomber sur un Diamant et le smurf de Falko ou White, je sais plus (avec un pseudo qui fait «lIlIllI»).
On perds à 5vs4, un mec en face a été exclu. Mais Banque j'y arrive pas en défense, le roaming est super compliqué, fin même en jouant sur Objo avec Echo je me faisais denied mon Yokai, la merde quoi. En même temps je jouais très mal Echo, c'était la last et j'étais un peu blasé.
Faut arrêter de s'embrouiller pour des erreurs de Mira, une trappe pas renforcer, une info.. Ok on est en ranked mais on fait tous des erreurs, on en parle à la fin du round et basta. Là on en parle pendant toute la phase de prep (voire plus) alors qu'on est censé se focus sur le round actuel.
Aru disait rien mais il en avait sûrement pleins les oreilles et moi aussi j'en avais un peu ras le Q que ça finisse en gueulante dès qu'il y avait un soucis avec Mira. Fin sérieux, jouer autres choses que Mira si on arrive pas à se mettre d'accord avec elle, on peut très bien faire sans.

Moi on m'a demander de prendre Smoke, j'ai clairement dis que «Non, je sais pas le jouer donc je le prends pas». Faites pareil avec Mira, si vous savez pas la jouer / avez pas envie de la jouer, la prenez pas.

----------


## Noxx

Le smurf avec IIIIIIIIIIII est à Joghurtz des M, il joue avec sur twitch.

----------


## Wedgge

> C'est archi chaud de rester Plat 1.. Hier on est tomber sur un Diamant et le smurf de Falko ou White, je sais plus (avec un pseudo qui fait «lIlIllI»).
> On perds à 5vs4, un mec en face a été exclu. Mais Banque j'y arrive pas en défense, le roaming est super compliqué, fin même en jouant sur Objo avec Echo je me faisais denied mon Yokai, la merde quoi. En même temps je jouais très mal Echo, c'était la last et j'étais un peu blasé.
> Faut arrêter de s'embrouiller pour des erreurs de Mira, une trappe pas renforcer, une info.. Ok on est en ranked mais on fait tous des erreurs, on en parle à la fin du round et basta. Là on en parle pendant toute la phase de prep (voire plus) alors qu'on est censé se focus sur le round actuel.
> Aru disait rien mais il en avait sûrement pleins les oreilles et moi aussi j'en avais un peu ras le Q que ça finisse en gueulante dès qu'il y avait un soucis avec Mira. Fin sérieux, jouer autres choses que Mira si on arrive pas à se mettre d'accord avec elle, on peut très bien faire sans.
> 
> Moi on m'a demander de prendre Smoke, j'ai clairement dis que «Non, je sais pas le jouer donc je le prends pas». Faites pareil avec Mira, si vous savez pas la jouer / avez pas envie de la jouer, la prenez pas.


En même temps c'est pas la première fois que la situation se produit, Mira est un perso puissant mais à double tranchant, il faut maitriser le set up et surtout que les coéquipiers sachent jouer autour. Hier c'était absolument pas le cas, sur le sous sol de banque ça pardonne pas, d'autant plus que les manos d'en face étaient loin d'être des quiches, et encore une fois c'est la énième fois que ça arrive, donc encore heureux qu'il y en ait pour gueuler histoire que ça se reproduise plus.

----------


## Shep1

Justement, si les anciens veulent venir pour étayer les stratégies dont nous pourrons parler demain.

Je fais évoluer la formule pour demain jeudi :
Rendez vous à 21:00 pour 15-20 minutes de briefing sur une Map de votre choix. Les anciens peuvent venir pour partager ensemble.
Nous ferons un tour rapide de la carte en précisant certains call que nous avons de manière spécifique (5 minutes max) puis on passera en revu les strats sur le mode bombe uniquement parce que mode de jeu vu en ESL et vous pourrez en déduire des strats sur otage/sécurisation.
Puis une fois cette mise au point terminée, nous partirons sur un 5vs5 vers 21:30. Si certains ne veulent pas assister au brief mais au 5v5 vous avez l'horaire.
Si pas assez de monde je serais partant sur du ranked normal (même si on ne peux choisir la carte) avec les nouveaux.

Pour ceux qui veulent en être soyez libre de répondre en dessous.

----------


## Redlight

Sinon t'as qu'à organiser un tournoi  ::ninja::

----------


## Shep1

> Sinon t'as qu'à organiser un tournoi


C'est la phase d'après  ::trollface::

----------


## MrBishop

> En même temps c'est pas la première fois que la situation se produit, Mira est un perso puissant mais à double tranchant, il faut maitriser le set up et surtout que les coéquipiers sachent jouer autour. Hier c'était absolument pas le cas, sur le sous sol de banque ça pardonne pas, d'autant plus que les manos d'en face étaient loin d'être des quiches, et encore une fois c'est la énième fois que ça arrive, donc encore heureux qu'il y en ait pour gueuler histoire que ça se reproduise plus.


Gueuler 2 fois, je dis pas. Mais gueuler pendant 2h sur Club House et Banque (parce que oui, ça l'a été sur 2 maps), je pense que oui, on a largement compris pour Mira.

----------


## Wedgge

Ben voilà parfait, comme ça tout le monde est au point sur le fait qu'on fait pas n'importe quoi avec Mira.

----------


## MrBishop

D'accord, donc la prochaine fois je veux entendre personne pleurer parce que bidule a pas entendu une info / un rusheur / un son parce que Alex et Marc s'embrouiller à propos d'une Mira.

----------


## Shep1

> Gueuler 2 fois, je dis pas. Mais gueuler pendant 2h sur Club House et Banque (parce que oui, ça l'a été sur 2 maps), je pense que oui, on a largement compris pour Mira.


Grosse ambiance !

----------


## Noxx

> Justement, si les anciens veulent venir pour étayer les stratégies dont nous pourrons parler demain.
> 
> Je fais évoluer la formule pour demain jeudi :
> Rendez vous à 21:00 pour 15-20 minutes de briefing sur une Map de votre choix. Les anciens peuvent venir pour partager ensemble.
> Nous ferons un tour rapide de la carte en précisant certains call que nous avons de manière spécifique (5 minutes max) puis on passera en revu les strats sur le mode bombe uniquement parce que mode de jeu vu en ESL et vous pourrez en déduire des strats sur otage/sécurisation.
> Puis une fois cette mise au point terminée, nous partirons sur un 5vs5 vers 21:30. Si certains ne veulent pas assister au brief mais au 5v5 vous avez l'horaire.
> Si pas assez de monde je serais partant sur du ranked normal (même si on ne peux choisir la carte) avec les nouveaux.
> 
> Pour ceux qui veulent en être soyez libre de répondre en dessous.


Si il y a une place de libre ça m'intéresse, je suis en principe disponible à 21h.

----------


## Wedgge

S'y personne s'engueule c'est trop facile monsieur, il est où l'intérêt si on est tous d'accord ?

----------


## Voodoonice

REMARQUES CONCERNANT LE SERVEUR DE TEST

----------


## Shep1

> S'y personne s'engueule c'est trop facile monsieur, il est où l'intérêt si on est tous d'accord ?


Ah, mais toutafay !

----------


## Fourras

> Justement, si les anciens veulent venir pour étayer les stratégies dont nous pourrons parler demain.
> 
> Je fais évoluer la formule pour demain jeudi :
> Rendez vous à 21:00 pour 15-20 minutes de briefing sur une Map de votre choix. Les anciens peuvent venir pour partager ensemble.
> Nous ferons un tour rapide de la carte en précisant certains call que nous avons de manière spécifique (5 minutes max) puis on passera en revu les strats sur le mode bombe uniquement parce que mode de jeu vu en ESL et vous pourrez en déduire des strats sur otage/sécurisation.
> Puis une fois cette mise au point terminée, nous partirons sur un 5vs5 vers 21:30. Si certains ne veulent pas assister au brief mais au 5v5 vous avez l'horaire.
> Si pas assez de monde je serais partant sur du ranked normal (même si on ne peux choisir la carte) avec les nouveaux.
> 
> Pour ceux qui veulent en être soyez libre de répondre en dessous.


C'est drôlement bien organisé tout ça, du coup a demain 21h.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> REMARQUES CONCERNANT LE SERVEUR DE TEST





> Caméra pare-balles
> 
> Certains des agents recevront une caméra pare-balles déployable en tant que gadget secondaire.


Say what.




> Amélioration d’Echo
> 
> Nous voulons donner un second drone Yokai à Echo et modifier le temps de recharge de son gadget. L’objectif est de pousser les joueurs qui l’utilisent à prendre plus de risques lors des manches.

----------


## Redlight

J'ai lu ça ce matin.

Grosse prise de risque ça fait plaisir. J'ai un peu peur de cest caméra pare-balles. Ca risque de faire des minivalkyrie. On pourrait revenir à une meta de la saison 1. C'est à dire 2 shotgun pour faire des rotation et des trous, 2 agents avec des barbelés et 3 avec des cams. Et hop tu as un Valkyrie gratos dans l'équipe.

Pour Echo je trouve ça intéressant ça va la rendre hyper polyvalent. Il va pouvoir accompagné les roamers dans un premier temps et garder une second drone sur site dans un second temps.

La modification de la vitesse des agents est cool aussi. Mais courir plus vite avec un pistolet je suis pas sûr d'aimer ça.

----------


## mcgrill

Sympa la modification d'Echo, c'est vrai qu'un seul yokai c'était un peu chaud pour faire de la recon ET défendre.
Là on va avoir un perso avec bien plus d'impact sur une partie. C'est vraiment sympa.

Faudra juste voir le temps de rechargement, et si ils vont donner la possibilité de détruire soit même son ancien drone pour en ressortir un.

----------


## Shep1

> Sympa la modification d'Echo, c'est vrai qu'un seul yokai c'était un peu chaud pour faire de la recon ET défendre.
> Là on va avoir un perso avec bien plus d'impact sur une partie. C'est vraiment sympa.
> 
> Faudra juste voir le temps de rechargement, et si ils vont donner la possibilité de détruire soit même son ancien drone pour en ressortir un.


Je pense que ça fonctionnera comme Twitch non ? Ce serait violent par contre. Je vois d'ici un nerf d'un autre aspect d'écho (durée du stun, armes...).
J'ai hâte de pouvoir tester leurs modifications.

----------


## mcgrill

J'espère pas que ce sera compté comme un drone normal, c'est à dire avec 2 déployables.
Ce serait trop OP. Un sur chaque site de bombe et tu attends...

----------


## Redlight

> J'espère pas que ce sera compté comme un drone normal, c'est à dire avec 2 déployables.
> Ce serait trop OP. Un sur chaque site de bombe et tu attends...


Inutile généralement tu sais ou ça va planter.

----------


## Voodoonice

Fondamentalement, ça sert à quoi de virer la claymore d'Hibana pour la remplacer par une charge explosive ?
PS: J'aimerais bien avoir le type qui a mappé Tower en face de moi que je lui arrache les yeux  :Red:

----------


## Shep1

> Fondamentalement, ça sert à quoi de virer la claymore d'Hibana pour la remplacer par une charge explosive ?
> PS: J'aimerais bien avoir le type qui a mappé Tower en face de moi que je lui arrache les yeux


Si tu viens ce soir on peux faire celle là. Ou une autre. On fera un vote à voix levé.

----------


## Noxx

> Si tu viens ce soir on peux faire celle là. Ou une autre. On fera un vote à voix levé.


Je t'ai ajouté sur uplay.

----------


## Wedgge

L'erreure, la pente fatale.

----------


## Voodoonice

> Si tu viens ce soir on peux faire celle là. Ou une autre. On fera un vote à voix levé.


Mauvais timing, je devrais être présent sur la deuxième partie de soirée

----------


## Wedgge

Format R6Tm par contre, 10 round et pick and ban.

----------


## Shep1

On lance le 5vs5 entre canards.

----------


## MrBishop

Attendez moi, j'arriiiiiiiiiiive

----------


## Wedgge

Viens il reste de la place !

----------


## Anonyme221030

Y a un hack pour voir à travers les smokes dans ce jeu c'est pas possible, j'arrête pas de prendre des headshots à travers... Même pas des moule shots en rafale, non juste une balle bam headshot. Au replay les mecs voient rien, mais ils visent et collent juste une balle, c'est flag...

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Y a un hack pour voir à travers les smokes dans ce jeu c'est pas possible, j'arrête pas de prendre des headshots à travers... Même pas des moule shots en rafale, non juste une balle bam headshot. Au replay les mecs voient rien, mais ils visent et collent juste une balle, c'est flag...


Si ce sont les smoke de smoke, dans ce cas là c'est juste qu'elles ont gardé la "physique" des anciennes smoke, beaucoup trop dépendant du rendu client side.
Quand ubi aura de l'argent, plus qu'une jeune startup indé, ils pourront investir dans des serveurs pouvant supporté la destruction et les smoke serverside.

tiens un aperçu des cams bullet proof dispo pour Mute Castle Doc Frost Caveira Vigil (donc plus de barbelé pour smoke, à voir pour les autres.) :

https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...le_cam_gadget/
une autre vue et sa résistance aux balles :
https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...era_smoke_not/
avec des explications (glaz 2.0!!!!) :


pas mal de modifs dans le TTS
par exemple des animations entre les rounds :

https://streamable.com/dl7n2

on a aussi les écrans de chargement : 

https://imgur.com/a/0k6vENc

le defuser (juste une animation, donc la distance abusée en mode "long arm" ça reste :

https://streamable.com/py6v4

et du coup IQ peut scanner ça.

On n'a plus de recrue si on n'a rien pris avant la fin du temps, pour le moment sur le TTs, c'est un OP au hasard -> fun en casu, si personne ne pick et ça met du full random.

Niveau recoil, toutes les armes ont apparemment un recoil moins fort sur le TTS, mais les armes secondaire automatiques (bering9, smg11 smg12, on par contre un recoil bien plus prononcé)
Plus de dropshot (sorry bibish  ::ninja::  )
Plus de fast lean (sorry Noted et Beaulo (et quelques canards aussi :/))
On peut regarder les autres drones en phase de prep alors que le sien est encore en vie !!
On choisit le point avant son perso !!! (en ranked obviously, atq et def)
Echo a deux drones, utilisables ne même temps,e t les défenseurs peuvent regarer et scanner dessus (ce dernier point est moyen en soloQ)
Les shockdrones aussi sont visibles par les équipiers et scannables (je crois)
Buff du rpm de Glaz
Changement de vitesse des OP (comme dans la news postée par voodoo)
Les caméras détruites sont sautées quand on fait le tour des cams. Plus rapide, mais pas facile de communiquer sur lesquelles sont détruites sans les connaitre par cœur. Si ça pouvait être une option comme l'affichage, ça serait cool.

Du bon sur la plupart des points.

Et sinon compèt' sur Paris cet été :

https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/e...ix-major-paris

Barbe ?

----------


## Anonyme221030

> Si ce sont les smoke de smoke, dans ce cas là c'est juste qu'elles ont gardé la "physique" des anciennes smoke, beaucoup trop dépendant du rendu client side.
> Quand ubi aura de l'argent, plus qu'une jeune startup indé, ils pourront investir dans des serveurs pouvant supporté la destruction et les smoke serverside.


Non c'est les smokes standards, celle qui sont communes aux attaquants...

----------


## Agano

Ils ont supprimé la Recrue?  :tired:

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Ils ont supprimé la Recrue?


Non, juste qu'il faut la choisir pour l'avoir à coup sur.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Non c'est les smokes standards, celle qui sont communes aux attaquants...


étrange en effet.
Après ça reste client side donc le rendu est différent sur son écran, mais toi sur la killcam, t'aura le même rendu que tu as déjà de ton coté, rien de plus, tu n'aura pas ce qu'il a vraiment vu.
Et ça c'est vrai, aussi bien pour les destructions, place des objets et smoke, que ça ne l'est aussi avec la position des agents et des murs, ça reste une reconstitution de ce qu'il s'est passé, ça ne fait vraiment pas foie si tu n'est pas le protagoniste de la cam.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sinon les Sets Proleague pour Capitao, Echo, Kapkan et Lession  :

https://imgur.com/a/2e2TsBs

 :Gerbe:

----------


## Shep1

> Sinon t'as qu'à organiser un tournoi


Bon, soirée sympa malgré ma déception du début. Je me suis retrouvé avec Fourras uniquement. Du coup on a parlé stratégies sur Oregon, que nous avons ensuite joué en 5vs5 entre canards (avec quelques remplaçant vu la présence faible de canards ce soir).

J'organiserais la prochaine le mois prochain (autour de la mi-mai certainement), j'espère qu'il y aura plus de nouveaux car là, le concept est sympa et je pense que Fourras a compris un peu mieux la méta sur la carte et de manière générale aussi comment il faut penser autour du jeu.

Pour la prochaine, ce serait sympa d'avoir plus de monde au début de manière général, qu'on puisse "crashtest" nos stratégies ensemble et voir les défaillances.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Et sinon changement de textures sur Oregon :

https://imgur.com/a/haoGPDa

Et deja des exploits lol :

https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...defuser_trick/

enfin ça ne concerne que les bombsites avec un sol destructible et de quoi être assez près du plafond en dessous de la bombe (border aussi avec armory et vents ? Peut être house avec salle à manger et chambre principale ? Il y a la bombe dans la chambre ?)

----------


## Kaelis

NSFW



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## MrBishop

:^_^:   :^_^:   :^_^:   :^_^: 

Pour ma défense, moi j'ai rien dis et c'est ce mec qui a commencer en me disant "C'est bien Bishop, tu finances les serveurs et tu me permets de jouer gratos avec tes skins à 15$" !  :Emo:  Moi j'ai juste attendu patiemment de win la game pour le trashtalk.

*Six Major à Pariiiiiiiiiis, here we go babyyyyyyyy*

Enfin !!

https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/f...m:153-76770-32

Y a du monde qui y va ? Perso j'y vais, c'est sur à 400%. J'avais dis la même chose pour la 6Cup mais c'était avec White et des vieilles teams françaises donc bof. Mais là y a du gros lourd, c'est les Six Invitational donc j'y vais, c'est obligé.
On pourrait se faire une ptite IRL là bas et regarder la finale, fin ça serait hyper cool je pense. Je ferais un gDoc pour organiser tout ça, voir qui est chaud etc.

----------


## Mizugashi

> Bon, soirée sympa malgré ma déception du début. Je me suis retrouvé avec Fourras uniquement. Du coup on a parlé stratégies sur Oregon, que nous avons ensuite joué en 5vs5 entre canards (avec quelques remplaçant vu la présence faible de canards ce soir).
> 
> J'organiserais la prochaine le mois prochain (autour de la mi-mai certainement), j'espère qu'il y aura plus de nouveaux car là, le concept est sympa et je pense que Fourras a compris un peu mieux la méta sur la carte et de manière générale aussi comment il faut penser autour du jeu.
> 
> Pour la prochaine, ce serait sympa d'avoir plus de monde au début de manière général, qu'on puisse "crashtest" nos stratégies ensemble et voir les défaillances.



Sale chien.

https://streamable.com/mvxyk


J'y serais également à ce Major à Paris, si jamais...

----------


## Wedgge

Dommage on entends pas Mizu râler comme un vieux putois  ::XD:: .

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Pour ma défense, moi j'ai rien dis et c'est ce mec qui a commencer en me disant "C'est bien Bishop, tu finances les serveurs et tu me permets de jouer gratos avec tes skins à 15$" !  Moi j'ai juste attendu patiemment de win la game pour le trashtalk.
> 
> *Six Major à Pariiiiiiiiiis, here we go babyyyyyyyy*
> 
> Enfin !!
> 
> https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/f...m:153-76770-32
> 
> Y a du monde qui y va ? Perso j'y vais, c'est sur à 400%. J'avais dis la même chose pour la 6Cup mais c'était avec White et des vieilles teams françaises donc bof. Mais là y a du gros lourd, c'est les Six Invitational donc j'y vais, c'est obligé.
> On pourrait se faire une ptite IRL là bas et regarder la finale, fin ça serait hyper cool je pense. Je ferais un gDoc pour organiser tout ça, voir qui est chaud etc.


C'est pas donné quand même pour regarder des mecs jouer

----------


## Anonyme221030

C'est aussi ce que je me dis à chaque fois que je vais voir un match dans un stade  ::P: 

Enfin l'avantage du match du match c'est que tu peux regarder où tu veux sur le terrain, mais dans ce genre d'évènement e-sport si le "réalisateur" est à la rue tu piges rien.

----------


## Shep1

> Sale chien.
> 
> https://streamable.com/mvxyk
> 
> 
> J'y serais également à ce Major à Paris, si jamais...


<3

----------


## Frypolar

> le defuser (juste une animation, donc la distance abusée en mode "long arm" ça reste :
> 
> https://streamable.com/py6v4


Donc ils ont viré l’animation et n’ont pas corrigé le problème... Pouvoir s’en servir à travers le sol ou le plafond pourquoi pas, ça fera partie des choses à prendre en considération côté attaquant. Un peu comme les trappes sur lesquels il vaut mieux éviter de poser. Par contre il risque d’y avoir d’autres bugs...




> On choisit le point avant son perso !!! (en ranked obviously, atq et def)


Cool, après deux ans et demi on l’a enfin  ::lol::  Reste plus qu’à indiquer le point automatiquement choisi en casu. Rendez-vous en 2020.

----------


## Fourras

> Bon, soirée sympa malgré ma déception du début. Je me suis retrouvé avec Fourras uniquement. Du coup on a parlé stratégies sur Oregon, que nous avons ensuite joué en 5vs5 entre canards (avec quelques remplaçant vu la présence faible de canards ce soir).
> 
> J'organiserais la prochaine le mois prochain (autour de la mi-mai certainement), j'espère qu'il y aura plus de nouveaux car là, le concept est sympa et je pense que Fourras a compris un peu mieux la méta sur la carte et de manière générale aussi comment il faut penser autour du jeu.
> 
> Pour la prochaine, ce serait sympa d'avoir plus de monde au début de manière général, qu'on puisse "crashtest" nos stratégies ensemble et voir les défaillances.


Yep c'était bien sympas merci aux présents pour la visite et les conseils donnés, je vais essayer de mettre ça en application, tout en pensant à viser ::P:

----------


## Redlight

La MaJ à l'air ouf. Par contre fini le smoke plant. Même si la vision à travers les smoke me parait péter, les caméras ont l'air bien pensé. Difficile à poser, que l'on peut détruire sur le côté ou d'un coup de mêlée. C'est très excitant pour la suite.

----------


## Redlight

J'irai aussi au Major et je me tate même à prendre un accès Diamant. Vu le merch que tu récupère ça vaut presque le coup.

----------


## Voodoonice

Si vous voulez me rajouter en ami sur Faceit

----------


## Shep1

> Si vous voulez me rajouter en ami sur Faceit


Mais il n'y a pas R6S sur Faceit...

----------


## ERIC PAPE

Y'a moyen que je me pointe au Major aussi, mais c'est pas totalement certain.

----------


## Voodoonice

> Mais il n'y a pas R6S sur Faceit...


Et non tiens  ::lol::

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> NSFW
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> 
> http://tof.cx/images/2018/04/27/d0cb...382d2626fe.jpg
> ...


Ah putain ce Bishop, bravo, très fin, belle repartie. 10/10   :B): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'irai aussi au Major et je me tate même à prendre un accès Diamant. Vu le merch que tu récupère ça vaut presque le coup.


J'ai pas bien compris le merch qu'on récupère d'ailleurs. 150€ pour un chibi et un Tshirt je trouve ça un pue cher perso, surtout si je compte en bière.

----------


## Voodoonice

C'est pas gagné le nouveau difuse

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> C'est pas gagné le nouveau difuse


Ouais c'est la vidéo que j'ai postée plus haut. Et comme je le disais, ça reste limité, t'as pas énormément d'endroits où tu peux être assez près du plafond pour faire un defuse, et qui ont aussi le sol destructible.
COmme ça je vois, consulat avec le bombsite table renversée, Border avec Armory. Mais faut que le defuser soit bien placé quoi.

----------


## Redlight

> Ah putain ce Bishop, bravo, très fin, belle repartie. 10/10  
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> J'ai pas bien compris le merch qu'on récupère d'ailleurs. 150€ pour un chibi et un Tshirt je trouve ça un pue cher perso, surtout si je compte en bière.






> Diamond dedicated entrance
>     Premium seating next to the competition
>     A bag filled with official Rainbow Six gears including:
>         -Rainbow Six cap Esports collection
>         -One of the exclusive Rainbow Six Season 2 Chibis
>         -Unique T-shirt designed by fan art creators of the R6 community, limited to diamond pass owners
>     Six Major Paris in-game charm


Des sièges près de la scène
Un sac contenant : 
- casquette R6
- un des nouveau chibi
- un t shirt
Le charm en jeu

La casquette ça doit valoir dans les 20-25€, le chibi 20€ et un tshirt à 15 ou 20€. Donc entre 55€ et 65€ de merch je dirai.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> La casquette ça doit valoir dans les 20-25€, le chibi 20€ et un tshirt à 15 ou 20€. Donc entre 55€ et 65€ de merch je dirai.


Bien vu pour les prix, j'en avais aucune idée, ouais du coup vu comme ça...

----------


## Redlight

Bon c'est prix publique. Après ça va dépendre de la qualité de la casquette et du tshirt. J'espère qu'ils ne mettront pas un qualité de merde.

----------


## Shep1

> Ouais c'est la vidéo que j'ai postée plus haut. Et comme je le disais, ça reste limité, t'as pas énormément d'endroits où tu peux être assez près du plafond pour faire un defuse, et qui ont aussi le sol destructible.
> COmme ça je vois, consulat avec le bombsite table renversée, Border avec Armory. Mais faut que le defuser soit bien placé quoi.


Ca peut ajouter une certaine méta dans le retake, qui est assez difficile en l'état donc à voir.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Ca peut ajouter une certaine méta dans le retake, qui est assez difficile en l'état donc à voir.


 C'est quand même archi limité, c'est comme defuser a à travers un mur, c'est possible aujourd'hui, mais les sites ne sont pas hyper nombreux, et faut encore que le defuser soit près d'un mur.

----------


## MrBishop

Je prendrais le ticket à 60€. Fin 150€, ça fait assez cher je trouve et perso le tshirt, la casquette etc, ce sont pas vraiment des choses qui m'intéressent. Fin ça va rester dans un coin de ma chambre et je vais l'oublier donc bon...

----------


## Redlight

Et c'est le mec qui à 12 skins élite qui dit ça  ::XD::

----------


## Wedgge

Ouais, vivement qu'ils sortent un skin élite Mira.

----------


## Redlight

> Ouais, vivement qu'ils sortent un skin élite Mira.


C'est pas comme ça que tu la joueras mieux  ::ninja::

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

D'autres info sur la nouvelle saison :




> Maestro is 3 armour. Has to go onto his phone to use turret. Dokk can kick him off his turret by ringing the phones.
> 
> LMG has access to an ACOG
> 
> He has a shield and barbed wire as a secondary gadget
> 
> LMG has a lot of recoil
> 
> His ability can down attackers but has a slow fire rate apparently
> ...

----------


## Wedgge

> C'est pas comme ça que tu la joueras mieux


Moi je la joue pas justement  ::trollface:: .

----------


## Noxx

> Bon, soirée sympa malgré ma déception du début. Je me suis retrouvé avec Fourras uniquement. Du coup on a parlé stratégies sur Oregon, que nous avons ensuite joué en 5vs5 entre canards (avec quelques remplaçant vu la présence faible de canards ce soir).
> 
> J'organiserais la prochaine le mois prochain (autour de la mi-mai certainement), j'espère qu'il y aura plus de nouveaux car là, le concept est sympa et je pense que Fourras a compris un peu mieux la méta sur la carte et de manière générale aussi comment il faut penser autour du jeu.
> 
> Pour la prochaine, ce serait sympa d'avoir plus de monde au début de manière général, qu'on puisse "crashtest" nos stratégies ensemble et voir les défaillances.


Sympa la soirée, même si on a des niveaux disparates, l'idée de jouer avec et contre des joueurs d'un niveau supérieur permet de voir nos difficultés. Je vais m'inscrire sur mumble pour pouvoir communiquer plus facilement la prochaine fois.

----------


## Voodoonice



----------


## Wedgge

J'aime bien l'idée de sacrifier un c4/impact au profit d'une caméra supplémentaire. Sur Littoral par exemple une cam bien placée rendra le plant plus difficile en hooka/kitchen, pareil sur club house même si l'on ignore encore à quel point ils ont modifié la map.

----------


## Gtag

Sur les BPC :

----------


## ChaosNighT

J'aime bien la nouvelle interface perso, mais faudrait une option pour l'ajuster ... J'la trouve un peu grosse à mon goût.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> J'aime bien la nouvelle interface perso, mais faudrait une option pour l'ajuster ... J'la trouve un peu grosse à mon goût.


Dans 1 an peut être.

----------


## JazzMano

Je me tape ça en soloq :



Ça change des canards gold je vous le dis. On n'aurait pas eu une déco dès le premier round, on pouvait gagner.

https://streamable.com/afj32

----------


## Wedgge

Bas du coup profite, parce que après quelques "on pouvait gagner" tu vas vite redescendre gold  ::trollface:: . Apres faut avouer c'est impressionnant, un double boost Finka et le no recoil ça a bien dû le sécher le Pengu, même pas besoin d'utiliser tes trois flash.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Je me tape ça en soloq :
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/04/28/e37...16175a791c.png
> 
> Ça change des canards gold je vous le dis. On n'aurait pas eu une déco dès le premier round, on pouvait gagner.
> 
> https://streamable.com/afj32


ooch dur. Même si le type doit considérer le ranked comme du casu, ça doit quand même piquer.

----------


## MrBishop

Red, paye ta tournée de Six Major stp
Et jte carry jusqu'au Diamant, promis  :B): 

Le billet à 150€ par contre, sinon c'est pas drôle

----------


## Noxx

> Niveau recoil, toutes les armes ont apparemment un recoil moins fort sur le TTS, mais les armes secondaire automatiques (bering9, smg11 smg12, on par contre un recoil bien plus prononcé)


J'ai lu que la smg de Smoke était limite injouable tu confirmes?

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> J'ai lu que la smg de Smoke était limite injouable tu confirmes?


Pas testé, j'ai vu des streams mais c'est compliqué de se rendre compte car les streamers compensent aussi, mais apparemment d'après eux c'est RIP les armes secondaires automatiques.

Edit : Aaaah tu parles de la msg en arme primaire, la fmg-9 quelque chose comme ça ?

----------


## MrBishop

Le MAC 11 de Smoke est devenu super hard à distance, je confirme. Comme l'arme d'Ela en fait. De près, ça a toujours son intérêt mais de loin, c'est assez tendu.

----------


## Humain

> Je me tape ça en soloq :
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/04/28/e37...16175a791c.png
> 
> Ça change des canards gold je vous le dis. On n'aurait pas eu une déco dès le premier round, on pouvait gagner.
> 
> https://streamable.com/afj32


Je suis tombé sur lui une fois en pick-up. Il a fait un petit 16-0. On a gagné un round sur un malentendu, mais pas plus. Il passait son temps à courir et à avoiner.

----------


## Voodoonice

Je suis le seul qui n'arrive pas à enchaîner deux chasse aux terroristes sur le tts ? A la deuxième partie ma souris ne répond plus dans le jeu mais fonctionne très bien dans le menu  ::rolleyes:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai lu que la smg de Smoke était limite injouable tu confirmes?


Oui

----------


## Noxx

> Le MAC 11 de Smoke est devenu super hard à distance, je confirme. Comme l'arme d'Ela en fait. De près, ça a toujours son intérêt mais de loin, c'est assez tendu.


Dommage, elle n'était pas cheat, surtout qu'on est beaucoup à jouer smoke avec le pompe.

----------


## Krogort

> Dommage, elle n'était pas cheat, surtout qu'on est beaucoup à jouer smoke avec le pompe.



Par rapport aux pistolets elles étaient pété complet. Par contre ça nerf salement smoke, ça va rendre sa SMG 9  utile pour le coup.

----------


## Mizugashi

Bishop est une personne... aimable.

https://streamable.com/n2jng

J'aime beaucoup le "its casual, chill", la scène juste derrière, Mira qui réfléchie au sens de la vie après la scène   ::XD::

----------


## Voodoonice



----------


## MAIVLY

> Bishop est une personne... aimable.
> 
> https://streamable.com/n2jng
> 
> J'aime beaucoup le "its casual, chill", la scène juste derrière, Mira qui réfléchie au sens de la vie après la scène


Et le contexte (ou le mobile dans ce cas) ?

----------


## Redlight

J'ai glisser chef.

----------


## MrBishop

> Et le contexte (ou le mobile dans ce cas) ?


Le mec faisait un focus sur moi à chaque round en mode «Tu l'as entendu venir dans les escaliers !», «Noob !», fin personne sortait son micro pour filer des infos et le type se croyait pour Pengu alors qu'il en savait rien. C'était juste le rageux parfait. Donc à un moment, j'ai finis par le fumer.
Et bizarrement les rounds d'après, il a arrêter de parler et ça s'est très bien passé.

----------


## Voodoonice

C'est fini le TTS ?

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

En parlant de l'exploit du defuser :

https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...about_the_new/

rien de nouveau donc.

----------


## Voodoonice



----------


## Krogort

Ils expliquent quelque part leur raisonnement pour le rééquilibrage des LMG ?

Par exemple pourquoi le heavy barel donne les même dégâts max que le supressor pour certaines mais par d'autres.
Ou encore pourquoi ces derniers réduisent vachement les dégats par rapport au canon normal sur certaines armes et pas d'autres.

----------


## Voodoonice

Aucun raisonnement, ils regardent juste les stats

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> 


Les mid-season reinforcements me manquent tellement.

lol sans dec, si c'est pas un mid-season reinforcement ça y ressemble fortement.

Et sinon c'est quoi "heavy barrel" ? j'ai "compensator", "flash hider", "suppressor", "muzzle break" et "extended barrel".

Vu que les dégâts ne chutent pas j'imagine le "extended barrel" = "heavy barrel".

Sinon nouveau bundle de BB, on avait déjà vu le skin sur des leaks.



Edit : d'ailleurs, il n'y a pas d'extended barrel sur les LMG? ils vont donc les rajouter ? ou bien c'est juste qu’après que les dev aient implémenté ça, la phase d'équilibrage passe et on vire les barrels ?

C'est pas clair leur histoire.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Nouveau défis cette semaine :



Hyper facile à obtenir, même en casu, avec Kaelis on était on fire, 3 parties de suite à plus de 4k points. EZ PZ lemon squeezie comme on dit.

Un bon petit défouloir ces parties.

----------


## Voodoonice

Bof, Jean touche pas un  :tired:

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Non mais je disais 'hyper facile' pour me la jouer, ça s'est bien déroulé, mais clairement, 4k pts, ça relève du drone master en casu ou alors tu fais tous les kills ou presque, sinon c'est une victoire en ranked.

----------


## Voodoonice

Je sais bien t'inquiéte, je ne l'ai pas mal pris. D'ailleurs je l'ai eu sur une partie ranked épique  ::XD::

----------


## MrBishop



----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Nouvelle saison le 6 Juin ?

----------


## Kaelis

Ils les enlèvent ?

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Ouais tiens, une news la dessus :

https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/e...seasonal-skins

Maintenant les uniforms ne seront dispo que pendant la saison, comme les skins.

Je suis pas super content de cette décision, j'ai pas encore fini de faire mon stock d'uniforms Blood Orchid...

----------


## Humain

Je comprends pas. On pourra plus les utiliser une fois la saison passée ? Où ceux qui les avaient déjà vont les conserver?

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Tu pourras plus les achetée

----------


## Redlight

Ticket pour Paris pris !

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Ticket pour Paris pris !


Diamant ?

 ::ninja::

----------


## Redlight

Après un déménagement et moult meuble acheté, la raison à pris le dessus sur mon enthousiasme.  ::ninja::

----------


## Wedgge

> Tu pourras plus les achetée


 :Cryb:

----------


## Frypolar

> Je comprends pas. On pourra plus les utiliser une fois la saison passée ? Où ceux qui les avaient déjà vont les conserver?


Tu ne pourras plus les acheter. Le but c’est de te pousser à passer à la caisse avec de l’argent réel.

----------


## Humain

> Tu ne pourras plus les acheter. Le but c’est de te pousser à passer à la caisse avec de l’argent réel.


Les rats, ils enlèvent les seuls skins valides.
J'ai déjà payer mon Season pass. Ça devrait bien leur suffire. Visiblement non.

----------


## MrBishop

> Ticket pour Paris pris !


Je vais les prendre ce soir aussi.

On se fera un selfie avec Sergio  ::ninja::   ::ninja::

----------


## Redlight

Serenity 4 Ever ok !

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> 


il trolle je pense (espère ?)

Sinon j'ai hâte qu'il sortent ces headgears et uniforms (ironie) :



En vrai certains sont valables c'est surtout Buck Doc et Ash qui sont chauds... Je pense que ce sera dans des alpha packs.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Serenity 4 Ever ok !


his ded

----------


## Shep1

Certains sont plutôt bon je trouve. Gloom, RAID Leader et night cloaked. Murky Waters et cyclope sont pas mal aussi.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Certains sont plutôt bon je trouve. Gloom, RAID Leader et night cloaked. Murky Waters et cyclope sont pas mal aussi.


Ouais hibana et smoke sont pas mal, Ying et Mira ça passe.

----------


## Wedgge

C'est du latin. J'ai fais 9 ans de latin, donc je peux t'affirmer que c'est du latin. C'est aussi la phrase que tous les manants sortent pour se la péter face à un public ignorant, parait que ça fait un peu classe.

----------


## Shep1

> C'est du latin. J'ai fais 9 ans de latin, donc je peux t'affirmer que c'est du latin. C'est aussi la phrase que tous les manants sortent pour se la péter face à un public ignorant, parait que ça fait un peu classe.


Oui, mais c'est aussi, en partie, le nom du calibre 9x19 (Parabellum). Bon le truc c'est que c'est plutôt les allemands qui l'ont démocratisé (voir inventé).

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Oui, mais c'est aussi, en partie, le nom du calibre 9x19 (Parabellum). Bon le truc c'est que c'est plutôt les allemands qui l'ont démocratisé (voir inventé).


Attends voir, Latin, Rome antique, mmmh, la saison prochaine ça ne serait pas en Italie ?...

Je n'arrive pas à conclure là, mais peut être que le Dieu vivant de l’orthographe, la grammaire et la conjugaison réunis pourra nous éclairée, Barbe ?

Edit : il doit surement être en train de chialer là remarque, vu le score de l'OM.

----------


## Anonyme221030

Les serveurs WEU sont tombés ou quoi? Je peux faire que les "situations". Pas de bol je me connecte une fois dans la semaine et ça marche pas  ::(: 

EDIT: ah non ok y a un téléchargement en fond.

----------


## Shep1

> Attends voir, Latin, Rome antique, mmmh, la saison prochaine ça ne serait pas en Italie ?...
> 
> Je n'arrive pas à conclure là, mais peut être que le Dieu vivant de l’orthographe, la grammaire et la conjugaison réunis pourra nous éclairée, Barbe ?
> 
> Edit : il doit surement être en train de chialer là remarque, vu le score de l'OM.


Oui oui, la phrase est en latin, la langue de la Rome antique. Mais ma remarque était plus sur l'origine du calibre qui ne correspond pas. Bref, c'était pas super :P

Et j'ai hâte de découvrir les italiens, deux défenseurs ça va être cool, enfin un peu d'action en défense.

----------


## Agano

> C'est du latin. J'ai fais 9 ans de latin, donc je peux t'affirmer que c'est du latin. C'est aussi la phrase que tous les manants sortent pour se la péter face à un public ignorant, parait que ça fait un peu classe.




 ::ninja::

----------


## skyblazer

Ma connaissance étendue de ce langage me permet de dire que ça parle évidemment de quincaillerie, au terme "vis" qu'on retrouve très facilement. De plus, on mentionne clairement "Parabellum", ce qui veut donc probablement dire qu'on parle, dans le contexte présent, de calibre 9mm parabellum ou 7.65 parabellum, ce dernier étant moins probable, puisque moins répandu que le quasi-ominprésent 9mm. On peut donc voir, puisqu'on parlait de vis précédemment, et qu'on sort le chiffre 9, que cette image tease clairement une annonce d'une collaboration quelconque avec Nine Inch Nails, ça me paraît évident. Ou d'un agent avec une riveteuse, et une SMG.



Spoiler Alert! 


Et j'imagine que personne n'a besoin de la vrai traduction.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> ma connaissance étendue de ce langage me permet de dire que ça parle évidemment de quincaillerie, au terme "vis" qu'on retrouve très facilement. De plus, on mentionne clairement "parabellum", ce qui veut donc probablement dire qu'on parle, dans le contexte présent, de calibre 9mm parabellum ou 7.65 parabellum, ce dernier étant moins probable, puisque moins répandu que le quasi-ominprésent 9mm. On peut donc voir, puisqu'on parlait de vis précédemment, et qu'on sort le chiffre 9, que cette image tease clairement une annonce d'une collaboration quelconque avec *nine millimeter nails*, ça me paraît évident. Ou d'un agent avec une riveteuse, et une smg.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> et j'imagine que personne n'a besoin de la vrai traduction.


ftfy

----------


## MrBishop

Le latin c'est une langue morte de toute façon. Y a que Wedgge pour apprendre des trucs useless.

----------


## Voodoonice

> https://78.media.tumblr.com/9143ab47...yk8mo1_400.gif


Errare humanum est  ::ninja::

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

J'adore quand ça part comme ça :



Ils s'y sont tous mis.

----------


## Shep1

> Ou d'un agent avec une riveteuse


Pour la saison portugaise  :Bave:

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Oh quelques nouveau headgears encore :



Il est marrant smoke avec son cosplay de valk.

Et du fan made :

----------


## Wedgge

Bon ben, Barbe adieu le Platine. Je crois que Eye a pris un malin plaisir a rank avec ton illustre compte. Du coup t'es silver 3 maintenant, bonne chance  ::trollface:: .

----------


## Voodoonice

> 


ça me fais penser des carreaux qu'on pouvait trouver dans des termes Romains.

----------


## Shep1

> ça me fais penser des carreaux qu'on pouvait trouver dans des termes Romains.


Oui, une map antique à Rome ou Florence je pense.

----------


## Agano

C'est des thermes et la mosaïque romaine est pas exactement foutue comme ça mais ça y fait penser oui.

----------


## Shep1

> C'est des thermes et la mosaïque romaine est pas exactement foutue comme ça mais ça y fait penser oui.


C'est pas ton forum ok, on utilise les termes qu'on veux. Merci.


 ::ninja::

----------


## Wedgge

Comme si les sites archéologiques d'exceptions étaient fait pour servir de terrain de jeu à des manos armés jusqu'aux dents, non mais c'est n'importe quoi, et puis d'ailleurs on ne dit pas thermes mais _balnea_, soyons précis.

----------


## Styxounet

> Comme si les sites archéologiques d'exceptions étaient fait pour servir de terrain de jeu à des manos armés jusqu'aux dents, non mais c'est n'importe quoi, et puis d'ailleurs on ne dit pas thermes mais _balnea_, soyons précis.


En deux jours, tu as plus utilisé tes cours de latin qu'en deux ans je suis sûr  :^_^:

----------


## Wedgge

Je suis médiéviste, le latin c'est tous les jours môssieur Styx.

----------


## Voodoonice

> Comme si les sites archéologiques d'exceptions étaient fait pour servir de terrain de jeu à des manos armés jusqu'aux dents, non mais c'est n'importe quoi, et puis d'ailleurs on ne dit pas thermes mais _balnea_, soyons précis.


Non on dit therme du latin thermæ, du grec thermos (chaud)

----------


## Agano

> C'est pas ton forum ok,


Mais ça pourrait  :B): 






> on utilise les termes qu'on veux. Merci.


Dites _partie_ au lieu de "gameuh", on verra après le latin  ::ninja::

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> En deux jours, tu as plus utilisé tes cours de latin qu'en deux ans je suis sûr


Toi dès que ça parle de thermes, sauna, ou hamam, t'es présent.

Prochaine map sur La Rochelle confirmed ?

----------


## MrBishop

Thermes, Thermomètre, Thermostat, Thermite..

Le therther quoi.

----------


## Styxounet

> Toi dès que ça parle de thermes, sauna, ou hamam, t'es présent.
> Prochaine map sur La Rochelle confirmed ?


Ca me ferait surement réinstaller le jeu  :;):

----------


## Voodoonice



----------


## Wedgge

On dirait une affiche de wildlands recyclée.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/f...m:153-76770-32




> dans notre carte la plus compétitive à ce jour.


Content que ce ne soit plus la destructivité qu'ils mettent en avant (Favelas ?)

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> 


Ce qui est beau c'est de voir deux défenseurs s'avancer sur la place forte.

----------


## Shep1

> deux défenseurs s'avancer sur la place forte.


 :Lime:

----------


## n0ra



----------


## Styxounet

> https://www.lalettre.pro/photo/art/g...g?v=1469451230


Haaa tu lis dans mes pensées!

----------


## Frypolar



----------


## MrBishop

Entre Maestro et Lion, c'est la mode des gros sac à dos on dirait bien..

----------


## MAIVLY

Tous ces débats sur la signification du texte latin, alors que moi je ne vois qu'une seule vraie et authentique traduction :

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Entre Maestro et Lion, c'est la mode des gros sac à dos on dirait bien..


Génération de gosses élevés avec Dora le matin ça encore...

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Post sur le système de Pick and Ban :

https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/e...m:154-76770-32

Le coup du 6ieme pick c'est intéressant, et ça change pas mal la donne. J'ai hâte de voir ce que ça va donner.

Les icônes des OP :


Spoiler Alert!

----------


## MrBishop

Je viens de regarder un stream de Macie Jay et ce type a tellement un game sense de OUF. Genre il a pas la rapidité et l'aim d'un Beaulo ou d'un Pengu, il fait pas des fasts leans ou de dropshot. Mais putain, il a une telle lecture du jeu, il a des placements et prends des covers super réfléchis. Il joue intelligemment et change à chaque fois de persos tout les rounds, ça + le fait qu'il connaisse des milliers d'astuces avec chaque perso, du coup ça fait qu'il est complètement imprévisible comme joueur. Fin c'est un beau gameplay quoi et franchement c'est hyper intéressant à regarder.
Le type est level 443 Diamant, tu comprends vite que niveau connaissances, c'est une bible le type.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Je viens de regarder un stream de Macie Jay et ce type a tellement un game sense de OUF. Genre il a pas la rapidité et l'aim d'un Beaulo ou d'un Pengu, il fait pas des fasts leans ou de dropshot. Mais putain, il a une telle lecture du jeu, il a des placements et prends des covers super réfléchis. Il joue intelligemment et change à chaque fois de persos tout les rounds, ça + le fait qu'il connaisse des milliers d'astuces avec chaque perso, du coup ça fait qu'il est complètement imprévisible comme joueur. Fin c'est un beau gameplay quoi et franchement c'est hyper intéressant à regarder.
> Le type est level 443 Diamant, tu comprends vite que niveau connaissances, c'est une bible le type.


Le temps de jeu du type...

https://r6db.com/simple/4bf2232d-7e8...1-b6e48d1b1d56

----------


## ChaosNighT

ça me choque pas, si le mec joue qu'à ça tout le temps, le temps de jeu sur 3 ans est cohérent ...

----------


## MrBishop

Maestro & Alibi confirmés, apparence aussi :



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Gtag

Tiendez, un peu de lecture.

----------


## Shep1

> Tiendez, un peu de lecture.


Le lien est déjà passé, en version anglaise. Regarde, tu as d'autres notes sur la prochaine mise à jour et quelques détails sur l'opération Para Bellum.

----------


## Voodoonice

C'est moi ou le défi de Ying est buggé ?

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> C'est moi ou le défi de Ying est buggé ?


C'est toi. Il est validé chez moi

----------


## AgentDerf

Ah j'avais pas vu le lien passé (remarque j'étais en vacances à l'étranger) mais bonne nouvelle cette convergence niveau vitesse. Car les persos rapide était clairement avantagé avec un soit disant faible niveau d'armure qui était pas flagrant.

----------


## Shep1

Ce soir, on fait une démo des strats connue sur gratte ciel, rendez-vous à 20h00 sur le mumble (chan des recrues). Suivi d'un 5vs5 ensuite vers 20h30/20h45.
Bisous

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Tu pleureras pas cette fois quand tu te seras encore fait ouvrir ?  :Emo:

----------


## Fourras

> Ce soir, on fait une démo des strats connue sur gratte ciel, rendez-vous à 20h00 sur le mumble (chan des recrues). Suivi d'un 5vs5 ensuite vers 20h30/20h45.
> Bisous


Ok ca marche

----------


## Kaelis

Je serai pas disponible  ::sad:: 

Amusez-vous bien !

----------


## MAIVLY

Je serais dispo, mais tard ce soir, vous traînerez un peu pour m'attendre  :Mellow2:  ?

----------


## Shep1

> Je serais dispo, mais tard ce soir, vous traînerez un peu pour m'attendre  ?


Oui sans problème. Pour les nouveaux absents, je vais enregistrer la session découverte de la carte et je le mettrais sur YT (à la demande de Couyu). J'enregistrerais peut-être un peu du 5vs5 (si c'est équilibré pas comme la dernière fois  ::trollface:: ).

----------


## MAIVLY

Excellente initiative  :Clap:

----------


## Gtag

Dites-moi pas que vous l'avez déjà vue en anglais hein.  ::P:

----------


## ERIC PAPE

> Ce soir, on fait une démo des strats connue sur gratte ciel, rendez-vous à 20h00 sur le mumble (chan des recrues). Suivi d'un 5vs5 ensuite vers 20h30/20h45.
> Bisous


C'est laquelle déjà, celle qui était sortie en même temps que Hibana/Echo, ou la tour immonde qu'on s'est fait refourguer avec Vigil/Dokkaeibi ?

----------


## Voodoonice

> Ce soir, on fait une démo des strats connue sur gratte ciel, rendez-vous à 20h00 sur le mumble (chan des recrues). Suivi d'un 5vs5 ensuite vers 20h30/20h45.
> Bisous


Présent mais peut être pas jusqu'à la fin




> C'est toi. Il est validé chez moi


En tout cas il compte pas les gadgets détruit avec le drone de Twitch

- - - Mise à jour - - -

La nouvelle map à l'air fort sympathique

----------


## Shep1

> C'est laquelle déjà, celle qui était *sortie en même temps que Hibana/Echo*, ou la tour immonde qu'on s'est fait refourguer avec Vigil/Dokkaeibi ?


C'est celle des japonnais en effet.

Petite modification : je serais peut-être en retard de 10-15 min. Donc soit vous commencez sans moi, si il y a des anciens chaud, soit vous m'attendez.
bisous

----------


## Voodoonice

Vous voulez faire que le mod Bomb ?

----------


## Leybi

> Ce soir, on fait une démo des strats connue sur gratte ciel, rendez-vous à 20h00 sur le mumble (chan des recrues). Suivi d'un 5vs5 ensuite vers 20h30/20h45.
> Bisous


Yo ! Dispo pour tous ? Je suis jamais venu jouer avec les canards, mais ça me tente  :;):

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Yo ! Dispo pour tous ? Je suis jamais venu jouer avec les canards, mais ça me tente


Dispo pour tout le monde oui. T'as accès au mumble par contre ?

----------


## Voodoonice

Tu va pas être déçu  ::lol::

----------


## Humain

C'est moi ou la communauté est de pire en pire? Entre les mecs qui lancent des vote-kick parce qu'on est le dernier en vie et qu'on est trop lent à leur goût, les tk pour n'importe quel motif et le pire, les vote-kick parce qu'on est mort en dernier et qu'on a pas réussi à sauver le round. Et je parle même pas des insultes et moqueries en tout genre. Même quand on carry toute l'équipe les mecs se plaignent. Ça commence à me fatiguer.
Les kikous jouent plus à CS?

----------


## Shep1

Je suis sur le mumble d'ici 15 minutes

----------


## Voodoonice

Arrête la casu, coupe le chat

----------


## Shep1

On lance le 5vs5.

----------


## Fakir Bleu

On attend la vidéo Shep  ::trollface::

----------


## Fourras

> On attend la vidéo Shep


Shep il en est encore qu'a la radio.....

----------


## Shep1

> Shep il en est encore qu'a la radio.....


C'est nouveau, c'est un podcast. Le YT game c'est trop old. So 2018.

----------


## Voodoonice



----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> ça me choque pas, si le mec joue qu'à ça tout le temps, le temps de jeu sur 3 ans est cohérent ...


4h par jour tous les jours, ça fait pas mal quand même.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Dites-moi pas que vous l'avez déjà vue en anglais hein.


Pas mal la mal, elle a de la gueule, pas mal de sols destructibles de visibles, avec la différence tommettes / plancher et par contre niveau mur, peu de destructible dans ceux que l'ont voit. Quelques murs en bois sculpté qui le seront je pense, un autre en genre de plâtre blanc, le reste ça a l'air d'être de la brique.

----------


## Noxx

Soirée compliquée hier en rank, 8 games 5 défaites pour 3 victoires, on est tombé avec des mecs complètement perdus en jeu, puis le matchmaking on a eu des joueurs sans rank contre du plat en face  ::blink::

----------


## Voodoonice



----------


## Yves Signal

Plop les coins.

Je tenais à remercier Shep et Fouras avec qui je suis parvenu à faire quelques parties et à qui j'ai pu tirer quelques conseils avisés et progresser gentiment.
Etant un noob de la pire espèce, je suis ouvert à toute forme de tutorat du moment que ça se passe dans la frénésie d'un headshot qui asperge l'encadrure d'une porte. N'hésitez donc pas à m'ajouter (Couyu sur Uplay), je traînerai de toute façon à l'avenir sur le mumble.

Si je viens vous voir, en dehors de cette petite annonce, c'est également pour vous soutirer quelques idées pour optimiser le jeu et le faire tourner au plus haut framerate possible.
Je suis propriétaire d'un 1440p / 144 hz au cul d'une 1070 (OC légèrement), avec un i5 3570 k (OC) et 16 Go de Ram et pour le moment je tâtonne encore dans les options pour essayer de viser le plus haut framerate sans pour autant avoir une image dégueulasse.
Je dois tourner dans les 80 ips pour le moment, j'aimerai monter un peu plus haut, mais la difficulté c'est que le jeu ne peut pas s'empêcher de me traiter de tricheur si j'utilise Afterburner...  ::(:

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Faudrait que tu nous mettes les réglages graphiques que t'as mis. Il y a certains paramètres que tu peux diminuer en qualité, ça devrait te faire gagner quelques FPS

----------


## Korbeil

Tiens du coup j'en profite ! (panda avec 7 underscore ici !)
Vous avez quoi comme réglage en FoV ? Je viens de voir le setting et je me demande si on peut vraiment le pousser sans avoir envie de vomir au bout de 5min ?

----------


## Barbe Rousse

De ce que j'ai vu chez KingGeorge, Macie et d'autres, ils sont à 80/85 en FOV.

Ci après, les réglages de Macie_Jay :
Graphic settings : https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...KnSY6bAQA/edit
Display settings : https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...w86uZDyS0/edit

----------


## AgentDerf

> 


Sérieusement le gars a plus de 2h à perdre à faire ce genre de vidéo? 
Qui sera totalement obsolète dés la sortie officielle de la carte, dans une poignée de semaine.

Non mais c'est sympa de l'avoir fait, mais bon... surtout personne ne vas regarder 2h, juste l'image de la preview de la vidéo suffit. Et une vidéo compact de 3 ou 4mins max qui présente le truc c'est quand même plus click friendly.

Trop de temps libre.  ::P:

----------


## Korbeil

> De ce que j'ai vu chez KingGeorge, Macie et d'autres, ils sont à 80/85 en FOV.
> 
> Ci après, les réglages de Macie_Jay :
> Graphic settings : https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...KnSY6bAQA/edit
> Display settings : https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...w86uZDyS0/edit


J'ai tout fait pareil  :;): 
On verra ce que ça donne ce soir !

----------


## Gtag



----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Présentation d'Alibi :

https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/e...m:154-76770-32

----------


## Korbeil

> 


old  ::P:

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> 


Ah !

----------


## Shep1

> 


On l'a déjà posté en péruvien. Suis un peu stp. Merde.

EDIT : Pas de Végétato par contre. Comment le faire comprendre que les pays et les unités ont une histoire, des uniformes et un camouflage particulier. Sérieux, je sais que je doit être le seul ou presque à avoir ce désir, mais les autres s'en branlent, alors pourquoi ils ne font pas plus de recherches sur les UAT avant de concevoir la DA d'un personnage. Pour les gadget je dit même pas, il faut que ça serve le gameplay, mais là... Bref, c'était mon énième coup de gueule sur cet aspect, je vais arrêter, je pisse dans un violon.

----------


## Shep1

> Plop les coins.
> 
> Je tenais à remercier Shep et Fouras avec qui je suis parvenu à faire quelques parties et à qui j'ai pu tirer quelques conseils avisés et progresser gentiment.
> Etant un noob de la pire espèce, je suis ouvert à toute forme de tutorat du moment que ça se passe dans la frénésie d'un headshot qui asperge l'encadrure d'une porte. N'hésitez donc pas à m'ajouter (Couyu sur Uplay), je traînerai de toute façon à l'avenir sur le mumble.
> 
> Si je viens vous voir, en dehors de cette petite annonce, c'est également pour vous soutirer quelques idées pour optimiser le jeu et le faire tourner au plus haut framerate possible.
> Je suis propriétaire d'un 1440p / 144 hz au cul d'une 1070 (OC légèrement), avec un i5 3570 k (OC) et 16 Go de Ram et pour le moment je tâtonne encore dans les options pour essayer de viser le plus haut framerate sans pour autant avoir une image dégueulasse.
> Je dois tourner dans les 80 ips pour le moment, j'aimerai monter un peu plus haut, mais la difficulté c'est que le jeu ne peut pas s'empêcher de me traiter de tricheur si j'utilise Afterburner...


Content de pouvoir aider comme je peux les petits nouveaux, ça fait un peu d'air frais et c'est cool (et vous êtes cool).

----------


## Krogort

> EDIT : Pas de Végétato par contre. Comment le faire comprendre que les pays et les unités ont une histoire, des uniformes et un camouflage particulier. Sérieux, je sais que je doit être le seul ou presque à avoir ce désir, mais les autres s'en branlent, alors pourquoi ils ne font pas plus de recherches sur les UAT avant de concevoir la DA d'un personnage. Pour les gadget je dit même pas, il faut que ça serve le gameplay, mais là... Bref, c'était mon énième coup de gueule sur cet aspect, je vais arrêter, je pisse dans un violon.


Et avoir la moitié des opérateurs en multicam avec un bump helmet ?

----------


## Shep1

> Et avoir la moitié des opérateurs en multicam avec un bump helmet ?


Tu peux largement faire quelque chose de réaliste en ayant qu'une seule UAT en MC/FAST Bump. Le matos est tellement varié et il existe tellement de manufacturiers américains mais aussi européens, que c'est juste de la flemme en l'état. Ils avaient même changé le NSW du MC en AOR1 pendant un patch avant de revenir en arrière, surement parce qu'ils voulaient laisser le MC aux GROM. Pourquoi ne pas avoir poussé le délire ? L'AOR c'est un camo exclusif à cette UAT, qui leur a été développé spécialement pour eux. Je pense d'ailleurs que les UAT actuels représentée dans le jeu tournerais plus sur un truc genre noir/gris/bleu/etc + FAST Bump et dérivés.

Là, les italiens ont un camouflage numérique assez connu et facilement trouvable en surplus en Europe et dans le monde pour pouvoir en faire une pauvre texture. Le reste des accessoires, j'en parle pas, j'en ai pas assez vu.

----------


## Redlight

> On l'a déjà posté en péruvien. Suis un peu stp. Merde.
> 
> EDIT : Pas de Végétato par contre. Comment le faire comprendre que les pays et les unités ont une histoire, des uniformes et un camouflage particulier. Sérieux, je sais que je doit être le seul ou presque à avoir ce désir, mais les autres s'en branlent, alors pourquoi ils ne font pas plus de recherches sur les UAT avant de concevoir la DA d'un personnage. Pour les gadget je dit même pas, il faut que ça serve le gameplay, mais là... Bref, c'était mon énième coup de gueule sur cet aspect, je vais arrêter, je pisse dans un violon.






Ca correspond à ce qu'on voit dans la vidéo.

----------


## Shep1

En végétato.
Je met en spoiler pour le côté "violent" du cliché...



Spoiler Alert! 






J'ai pas retrouvé tes images, mais elles ont clairement l'air vraies, je ne dit pas. Tant mieux, à la vu de tes clichés (surtout le premier), Alibi est assez proche de ce que tu montres et ça va dans le sens de ce que je demande depuis le début.
Il leur reste encore du taf sur certaines UAT qui devraient carrément être refaite (coucou les espagnols) mais bon.

----------


## Krogort

On dirait des blackbird !

De toute manière le skin spécial season pass sera surement plus crédible et n'aura pas de béret rouge attrape headshot  ::trollface::

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Pas de Végétato par contre.


On n'est pas sur DBZ Budôkai.

----------


## Redlight

> En végétato.
> Je met en spoiler pour le côté "violent" du cliché...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/05/14/5a9...5ac3c4881f.jpg
> ...


Ils ont certainement plusieurs camo. Mais très honnêtement le skin du perso est vraiment très bon. Le beret rouge est très classe et c'est nettement mieux que les GEO ou le SAT par exemple.

----------


## Voodoonice

Pour les amateurs de breloques  ::ninja::

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/fr-fr/news/detail.aspx?c=tcm:153-323321-16&ct=tcm:153-76770-32





> Dans la mesure où nous testons cette fonctionnalité pour la première fois, il est possible que certaines choses échappent à notre contrôle.


Sont forts quand même.

----------


## Kaelis

J'ai hâte pour la nouvelle saison ça a l'air cool, j'ai trouvé celle-ci oubliable (Outbreak disparu, pas de carte, opérateurs qui ne m'intéressent à jouer ni avec ni contre).

Par contre j'espère qu'on pourra garder une interface transparente, je trouve la nouvelle avec du orange et du bleu comment dire... peu élégante  ::ninja::

----------


## Shep1

> J'ai hâte pour la nouvelle saison ça a l'air cool, j'ai trouvé celle-ci oubliable (Outbreak disparu, pas de carte, opérateurs qui ne m'intéressent à jouer ni avec ni contre).
> 
> Par contre j'espère qu'on pourra garder une interface transparente, je trouve la nouvelle avec du orange et du bleu comment dire... peu élégante


Clairement passable cette saison. C'est pas non plus du niveau de l'opération Health (qui a fait avancer le jeu, c'est sur, mais qui a été inintéressante pour nous les joueurs). Avec les leaks qui sont passés ici, Alibi avait l'air cool, en voyant la vidéo elle va être super je pense !

----------


## Kaelis

Pas fou, pendant l'OP Health j'ai pas joué  ::ninja::

----------


## Redlight

On en parlait recemment :

----------


## Korbeil

Coucou !

J'ai eu le cas à l'instant de jouer avec des amis qui n'avaient pas accès au Mumble et je me demandais si ça vous dirais pas de faire un serveur Discord ?
Et du coup, si vous êtes des gens qui vivent pas 10 ans en arrière (comme Fou- :tousse:  ::ninja:: ): https://discord.gg/8bSupbj

----------


## leplayze

On en parle des personnages beaucoup trop cher qui vous force à acheter les packs ?
25000 pièce quoi  ::o: , depuis que je joue 40H approximativement, je vais pouvoir acheter ... mon premier personnage ...

----------


## Kaelis

Le Mumble marche nickel, je m'en tiendrai à ça. L'inscription est ouverte à tous tes potes sont les bienvenus.

----------


## Korbeil

> Le Mumble marche nickel, je m'en tiendrai à ça. L'inscription est ouverte à tous tes potes sont les bienvenus.


Disons que j'ai eu le soucis de l'enregistrement ce soir et que ça rends les choses compliqués :/

----------


## Krogort

> On en parle des personnages beaucoup trop cher qui vous force à acheter les packs ?
> 25000 pièce quoi , depuis que je joue 40H approximativement, je vais pouvoir acheter ... mon premier personnage ...


T'avais qu'à pas prendre l'edition pour sans-dents. 
Ni utiliser des expressions de merde.

----------


## Shep1

> Disons que j'ai eu le soucis de l'enregistrement ce soir et que ça rends les choses compliqués :/


Il y a déjà un Discord R6S france etc... Comme Kaelis, je préfère rester sur le mumble, il y règne une bonne ambiance et il y a pas mal d'habitués. Si t'es potes veulent venir, ils peuvent s'inscrire. C'est sur que pour la soirée même c'est souvent compliqué, mais une fois qu'ils ont l'accès, c'est définitif.

Moi j'aime bien ce mumble il y a pas mal de gens que je connais dessus, sans forcément aller les voir, mais j'y ai rencontré pas mal de monde, et même certains IRL.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> On en parle des personnages beaucoup trop cher qui vous force à acheter les packs ?
> 25000 pièce quoi , depuis que je joue 40H approximativement, je vais pouvoir acheter ... mon premier personnage ...


Je sais pas quand tu as commencé à jouer, mais maintenant tu as déjà tous les perso de base de débloqués, et tu n'as pas à acheter les attachments pour les armes, donc je trouve déjà ça pas mal. Concernant les 25k, ça passe, tu mettra un peu de temps a débloquer les opérateur de chaque saison mais c'est surmontable, j'ai fait la S1 sans avoir payer quoi que ce soit avec de l'argent IRL, mais du coup c'est vrai que j'étais un peu à poil niveau skin. Y2 et Y3 j'ai pas le Season Pass et maintenant je crame due la renown en skin inutiles. 

Par contre si tu as acheté le jeu avant leur changement de politique, ou encore pire, si tu as acheté la version "starter", bah bon courage...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sinon on à le droit a un weekend gratuit ce weekend, ça va encore être épique en casu  ::P:

----------


## Yves Signal

Perso j'avais acheté le jeu il y a 2 ans, sans trop y jouer (j'avais débloqué 4 opérateurs je crois).
J'ai eu la bonne surprise de voir les 18 premiers opérateurs débloqués en revenant il y a 3 semaines

----------


## Zebb

Il y a beaucoup de joueurs encore sur le jeu ? Il m'avait fait de l'oeil à sa sortie mais je n'avais finalement pas franchi le pas à cause des bugs et des hackers, ça vaut le coup de s'y mettre maintenant ?

----------


## Shep1

> Il y a beaucoup de joueurs encore sur le jeu ? Il m'avait fait de l'oeil à sa sortie mais je n'avais finalement pas franchi le pas à cause des bugs et des hackers, ça vaut le coup de s'y mettre maintenant ?


Bah oui, on a plusieurs nouveaux en ce moment en plus.

----------


## Frypolar

> Et du coup, si vous êtes des gens qui vivent pas 10 ans en arrière (comme Fou- :tousse: ): https://discord.gg/8bSupbj


C’est plutôt que si vous ne comprenez pas grand choses à l’utilisation des données privées, même après les scandales de Facebook, vous pouvez aller sur Discord. Ce serait très dommage mais bon, quitte à vous faire niquer, autant le faire sur celui créé par d’autres canards (ce n’est pas géré par CPC) dans un but généraliste : https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...rd-CPC-Viendez ou allez sur ceux spécifiques à R6, déjà existants.

----------


## Wedgge

Un de ces jours tu vas te retrouver avec le sous titre Discord Avenger que ça ne surprendrait personne  ::ninja:: . Certains ici même sur ce topic ont d'ailleurs déjà fait l'objet d'une expérience similaire, quelqu'un parmi nous semble prendre un malin plaisir a cultiver sa rigueur administrative  ::rolleyes:: .

----------


## Yves Signal

> Il y a beaucoup de joueurs encore sur le jeu ? Il m'avait fait de l'oeil à sa sortie mais je n'avais finalement pas franchi le pas à cause des bugs et des hackers, ça vaut le coup de s'y mettre maintenant ?


Viens, je me sentirai moins naze  ::ninja::

----------


## Noxx

> Il y a beaucoup de joueurs encore sur le jeu ? Il m'avait fait de l'oeil à sa sortie mais je n'avais finalement pas franchi le pas à cause des bugs et des hackers, ça vaut le coup de s'y mettre maintenant ?


Oui, il y a du monde et ubi est toujours à fond derrière le jeu.
Par contre lorsque tu commences il est préférable d'avoir une aide et il faut également un investissement financier ou de temps pour débloquer les opérateurs.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Oui, il y a du monde et ubi est toujours à fond derrière le jeu.
> Par contre lorsque tu commences il est préférable d'avoir une aide et il faut également un investissement financier ou de temps pour débloquer les opérateurs.


Non puisque tous les persos de base (12?) et les accessoires de leurs armes sont débloqués dès le début désormais.

----------


## Kaelis

Il parle des nouveaux j'imagine. Ils sont toujours très chers. Je pense aussi que c'est un point qui mérite d'être signalés aux nouveaux (qui en plus peuvent venir d'un jeu ou il n'y a pas ce problème).

----------


## AgentDerf

En même temps tu survis très bien dans ce jeu avec tous les opérateurs de base.

Alors oui c'est toujours bien d'avoir une Hibana, ou une Cavera (qui est pour joueur avancé qui connait bien les maps), mais c'est vraiment du bonus.

----------


## Wedgge

> Il parle des nouveaux j'imagine. Ils sont toujours très chers. Je pense aussi que c'est un point qui mérite d'être signalés aux nouveaux (qui en plus peuvent venir d'un jeu ou il n'y a pas ce problème).


Il y a longtemps déjà qu'ils auraient dû supprimer "l'achat" d'opérateur via la renommée, ça n'a aucuns sens.

----------


## Kaelis

C'est plus qu'un bonus je trouve, ils seront bientôt minoritaires (en nombre), on va bientôt se coltiner les bans (faudra pas que ça tombe sur un OP de base avec peu de redondance hors nouveaux) et je trouve que c'est difficile de savoir direct quels opérateurs on aimera jouer sans pouvoir les essayer avant (ça peut être des anciens, des nouveaux ou les deux).

Je trouve ça hyper confortable pour moi qui les ait tous et je pense que ça peut facilement frustrer un nouveau (il y a eu le cas récemment sur Mumble, le type était deg').

Je tiens à le signaler aux nouveaux et aux intéressés. Zebb, c'est pas comme sur Overwatch donc prépare toi à grinder  ::ninja::

----------


## Fourras

Et puis quand Wedgge vous dira d'aller voir fireplace... bah n'y aller pas!! It's a trap!!!

----------


## Wedgge

C'était Shep  :tired: .

----------


## Noxx

Dans les opérateurs de base oui on peut trouver son bonheur mais si tu souhaites aller un peu plus haut que le casual tu vas devoir jouer des opérateurs type mira, hibana, zofia, ying, lesion etc.. et la tu en as déjà pour 125 000 points.

----------


## MrBishop

Qui d'autres va au Six Major à part Red, Eye, Mizu & moi ? Je sais pas si j'ai oublié quelqu'un. Du coup chui en train de faire un gDoc pour organiser tout ça.

----------


## Fourras

> C'était Shep .


Désolé... toutes mes confuses

----------


## AgentDerf

> Dans les opérateurs de base oui on peut trouver son bonheur mais si tu souhaites aller un peu plus haut que le casual tu vas devoir jouer des opérateurs type mira, hibana, zofia, ying, lesion etc.. et la tu en as déjà pour 125 000 points.


Oui Mira et  Lesion par exemple, sont en effet assez unique, et tu as pas trop l'équivalent dans les opérateurs de base. Hibana tu as Thermite, Zofia tu as Ash, à la louche bien sur.
Mais oui si tu veux allez un peu plus haut, soit tu joues bcp (et encore avec les défis ca peut monter vite). Soit tu prends le season pass.
Ubi ça reste une entreprise, si les opérateurs pouvait se débloquer sans trop forcer, le season pass aurait aucun intérêt.

Et perso moi j'ai pris les pass de chaque année, je joue au jeu depuis 3 ans quasiment au moins une fois par semaine, c'est pour remercier le boulot et le suivi fait sur le jeu, ca me dérange pas. Surtout que souvent tu peux les chopper à 20/25€ en cherchant les bonne promo. Remettre 20€ dans la machine chaque année me dérange pas plus que ça.

Après oui c'est sur si tu veux absolument pas lacher d'€ il faut "farmer", mais bon tu farme en jouant, il y a pire.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Il y a longtemps déjà qu'ils auraient dû supprimer "l'achat" d'opérateur via la renommée, ça n'a aucuns sens.


Comment justifier dès lors l'existence du SeasonPass?

----------


## Wedgge

> Qui d'autres va au Six Major à part Red, Eye, Mizu & moi ? Je sais pas si j'ai oublié quelqu'un. Du coup chui en train de faire un gDoc pour organiser tout ça.


Je serai peut être sur Paris fin aout normalement je taf pour les fashion week je devrais pouvoir me libérer pour faire des trucs de geek. 

Pour le Season pass tu débloques les opérateurs une semaine avant tout le monde.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Qui d'autres va au Six Major à part Red, Eye, Mizu & moi ? Je sais pas si j'ai oublié quelqu'un. Du coup chui en train de faire un gDoc pour organiser tout ça.


J'ai pas encore pris mon pass, et question date, je crois que malheureusement ça tombe pile poil sur les seules vacances imposées à ma douce.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> je taf pour les fashion week


Je savais bien que t'étais du genre "j'aime la danse".
Tu te la joues rugbyman mais en fait t'es sensible.
Je suis quasi-sûr que tu écris de la poésie.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Frypolar

> Comment justifier dès lors l'existence du SeasonPass?


Ben c’est déjà difficile à justifier vu qu’il y a des lootboxes, des skins payants, des boosters payants et le jeu de base est aussi payant. Il y a absolument tous les moyens de paiement disponibles dans l’ensemble de l’industrie du jv mais pour un seul jeu. On va pas non plus les plaindre...

----------


## Redlight

Mdr Whiteshark dans sa dernière vidéo qui déclare avoir la meilleur aim d'europe  ::XD::

----------


## Wedgge

Il pondère, avant c'était pas de la galaxie ?

----------


## Redlight

Juste du monde.

----------


## Noxx

J'ai regardé Shaiko une fois, monsieur one tap, il est vraiment très très fort, au dessus de la plupart des joueurs pro que j'ai eu l'occasion de voir.

----------


## Redlight

Il a été ban pour macro de PL aussi, l'appel est toujours en instruction à ma connaissance.

----------


## Noxx

Ouais, les fanboys disent que Pengu faisait la même, perso j'en sais rien mais sur son stream twitch le mec est énorme.

----------


## Frypolar

Pourquoi utiliser le 4:3 pour avoir des cibles plus larges est con :



TLDR: la seule raison de jouer en 4:3 sur une écran 16:9 c’est quand on est déjà au FOV minimum et qu’on veut aller encore plus bas.

----------


## Voodoonice

> Mdr Whiteshark dans sa dernière vidéo qui déclare avoir la meilleur aim d'europe


Lui c'est quelque chose mais dans le même style t'a Aherys, un soir j'écoutais son stream, un type demande gentiment si il fait des game viewer, l'autre lui répond que les gens sont nuls qu'ils n'utilisent pas les "process ESL"  :^_^: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## Wedgge

Ok donc on voit un taliban sous fond de _Casta Diva_ de Vincenzo Bellini. J'aime les trailers  :ouaiouai: .

----------


## n0ra

> Qui d'autres va au Six Major à part Red, Eye, Mizu & moi ? Je sais pas si j'ai oublié quelqu'un. Du coup chui en train de faire un gDoc pour organiser tout ça.


Trop loin  :Emo:

----------


## Zebb

C'est sérieux les 60 Go du jeu ? J'aurais fini de télécharger tout ça, le weekend gratuit sera terminé...

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Par contre en bon français on dit pas "Nouvel agent" plutôt que "Nouveau agent"?

----------


## Korbeil

> C'est sérieux les 60 Go du jeu ? J'aurais fini de télécharger tout ça, le weekend gratuit sera terminé...


Enlève les textures HD  ::):

----------


## MrBishop

Un trailer pour montrer un mec en train d'allumer son briquet ahahah

Ce bon vieux Ubi, bientôt j'vais faire un trailer en train d'allumer ma tondeuse, stay tuned les gars

----------


## Agano

> Ok donc on voit un taliban sous fond de _Casta Diva_ de Vincenzo Bellini. J'aime les trailers .


On voit qu'il regarde le flux vidéo sur sa tablette. C'est sa tourelle qui le lui retransmet.

----------


## MrBishop

Du monde pour jouer là maintenant ?

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Ok donc on voit un taliban sous fond de _Casta Diva_ de Vincenzo Bellini. J'aime les trailers .


Barbu = taliban
Ok... Sacré niveau du côté de Bordeaux.

----------


## Voodoonice

> Il a été ban pour macro de PL aussi, l'appel est toujours en instruction à ma connaissance.


Non il est ban ESL 2 ans et Ubi à ban son compte. Il me semble qu'il a engagé un avocat




> Ouais, les fanboys disent que Pengu faisait la même, perso j'en sais rien mais sur son stream twitch le mec est énorme.


Peut être mais Pengu ne c'est pas fait niquer. Et cette mentalité de pleureuse quand on se fait piquer le doigt dans le pot de confiture, gnagna l'autre il triche aussi gnagna. Et je parle même pas du fameux complot contre le joueur français que Pengu à voulu éliminer parce qu'il est plus fort   ::rolleyes::

----------


## Wedgge

> Barbu = taliban
> Ok... Sacré niveau du côté de Bordeaux.


On va pas demander à un semi allemand de comprendre de l'humour aquitain  ::trollface:: .

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Haha putain j'avoue la vidéo c'est du teasing de chez teasing, même pas de voix rien. Pas mal.

----------


## MrBishop

Pengu ça a jamais été un Saint de toute façon. C'est un des meilleurs joueurs du monde mais il est un peu chelou des fois, voire assez mauvais joueur. J'imagine qu'il doit être assez exigeant et... Chiant comme type en fait. Hors caméra, ça doit être le genre de gars à tout le temps ramener sa fraise et dire "Moi je sais tout".
Et très franchement, à l'époque moi aussi j'avais été surpris par la façon dont il s'est "déchaîner" sur Shaiiko au moment du ban de ce dernier. Genre en mode "Ouais c'est trop bizarre qu'un mec comme lui nous mette une raclée, à nous, PENTA, la meilleure équipe du monde". Fin ça m'avait vraiment mit mal la façon qu'il avait de dire en gros "Son ban est largement mérité. Bon débarras.", ça faisait juste gros rageux et le mec qui cherchait à trouver un prétexte pour justifier sa défaite.

C'est un peu le Cristiano Ronaldo du R6 en ce moment, on le voit partout parce qu'il a été élu MVP à la dernière PL et il a clutch la balle de match mais franchement, en ce moment moins je le vois, mieux je me porte. Mais je pense que lui et sa team ont beaucoup, beaucoup, beaucoup suer face à l'équipe de Canadian.

----------


## Redlight

> Pengu ça a jamais été un Saint de toute façon. C'est un des meilleurs joueurs du monde mais il est un peu chelou des fois, voire assez mauvais joueur. J'imagine qu'il doit être assez exigeant et... Chiant comme type en fait. Hors caméra, ça doit être le genre de gars à tout le temps ramener sa fraise et dire "Moi je sais tout".
> Et très franchement, à l'époque moi aussi j'avais été surpris par la façon dont il s'est "déchaîner" sur Shaiiko au moment du ban de ce dernier. Genre en mode "Ouais c'est trop bizarre qu'un mec comme lui nous mette une raclée, à nous, PENTA, la meilleure équipe du monde". Fin ça m'avait vraiment mit mal la façon qu'il avait de dire en gros "Son ban est largement mérité. Bon débarras.", ça faisait juste gros rageux et le mec qui cherchait à trouver un prétexte pour justifier sa défaite.
> 
> C'est un peu le Cristiano Ronaldo du R6 en ce moment, on le voit partout parce qu'il a été élu MVP à la dernière PL et il a clutch la balle de match mais franchement, en ce moment moins je le vois, mieux je me porte. Mais je pense que lui et sa team ont beaucoup, beaucoup, beaucoup suer face à l'équipe de Canadian.


Penta avait gagné contre BeGenius (2-1). Après ouais Pengu à l'air assez insupportable à faire le moralisateur et celui qui sait tout, surtout du haut de ses 20 piges. Mais bon à cet âge là c'est un peu la norme. Je suis retombé sur des post de moi à 18 ans dans une équipe où je jouais, la tête à claque que j'étais  ::XD:: 

(Gneugneuh c'est toujours le cas, je les vois venir  :tired: )

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pour Maestro on voit son dispositif sur cette image, ça m'a l'air tout petit pour une tourelle :

----------


## Yves Signal

Maestro : ce pourrait être des hauts parleurs avec caméra qui imitent des bruits d'opérateur.

----------


## Redlight

Non c'est un tourelle pilotable à distance. En revanche on ignore le type de projectile.

----------


## AgentDerf

D'après le bruit du teaser, quand il touche son "smartphone" qui pilote sa tourelle, on dirait une décharge électrique. Mais j'imagine que c'est pas les 3 pv des batteries de Bandit  ::):

----------


## Wedgge

> Penta avait gagné contre BeGenius (2-1). Après ouais Pengu à l'air assez insupportable à faire le moralisateur et celui qui sait tout, surtout du haut de ses 20 piges. Mais bon à cet âge là c'est un peu la norme. Je suis retombé sur des post de moi à 18 ans dans une équipe où je jouais, la tête à claque que j'étais 
> 
> (Gneugneuh c'est toujours le cas, je les vois venir )


 ::ninja::

----------


## ERIC PAPE

> Penta avait gagné contre BeGenius (2-1). Après ouais Pengu à l'air assez insupportable à faire le moralisateur et celui qui sait tout, surtout du haut de ses 20 piges. Mais bon à cet âge là c'est un peu la norme. Je suis retombé sur des post de moi à 18 ans dans une équipe où je jouais, la tête à claque que j'étais 
> 
> (Gneugneuh c'est toujours le cas, je les vois venir )


Ceci dit, moi qui regarde/écoute son stream très régulièrement d'un oeil pendant que je joue à autre chose, Pengu est bien plus mature et réfléchi qu'il n'y parait. Oui il est fait genre il sait tout, mais c'est surtout qu'il a une opinion sur beaucoup de choses et qu'il a une vraie réflexion et des arguments derrière. C'est d'ailleurs assez rare chez les compétiteurs comme lui (habituellement c'est plutôt une qualité associée aux casters) : tu lui poses une question, il va non seulement te répondre mais dérouler tout son cheminement de pensée avec les contre-arguments potentiels.
Après, oui il est conscient de son niveau de jeu (sinon il ne serait pas là), avec les effets que ça peut apporter, mais bon quand je vois que c'est le premier à dire que le MVP de l'Invitational ça aurait dû être EG.BC et pas lui, ou c'est de la fausse modestie ou il sait que sa victoire face à EG vu plus que difficile.

Perso je l'aime bien et j'ai énormément de respect pour ce mec. Il est très largement moins imbuvable qu'un mec comme Canadian en stream.

----------


## Wedgge

Pengu et Canadian c'est le même type de profil, hautain, méthodique avec un égo surdimensionné et à juste titre car tous deux extrêmement talentueux dans leur domaine et dans un milieu ultra compétitif. Quand tu vois Canadian sortir un Rook pour spawnpeek sur le match final de la Six tu sens que le manos est passé en mode Terminator, personne ne fait ça, dans sa tête c'était Winner take it all.

Personnellement j'ai beaucoup plus d'estime pour des types comme Macie Jay et Serenity.

----------


## Redlight

> Ceci dit, moi qui regarde/écoute son stream très régulièrement d'un oeil pendant que je joue à autre chose, Pengu est bien plus mature et réfléchi qu'il n'y parait. Oui il est fait genre il sait tout, mais c'est surtout qu'il a une opinion sur beaucoup de choses et qu'il a une vraie réflexion et des arguments derrière. C'est d'ailleurs assez rare chez les compétiteurs comme lui (habituellement c'est plutôt une qualité associée aux casters) : tu lui poses une question, il va non seulement te répondre mais dérouler tout son cheminement de pensée avec les contre-arguments potentiels.
> Après, oui il est conscient de son niveau de jeu (sinon il ne serait pas là), avec les effets que ça peut apporter, mais bon quand je vois que c'est le premier à dire que le MVP de l'Invitational ça aurait dû être EG.BC et pas lui, ou c'est de la fausse modestie ou il sait que sa victoire face à EG vu plus que difficile.
> 
> Perso je l'aime bien et j'ai énormément de respect pour ce mec. Il est très largement moins imbuvable qu'un mec comme Canadian en stream.


Mouais quand tu le vois dire que le système éducatif américain c'est le merde sans y avoir mis les pieds c'est moyen. Il a aussi essayé de lancer une vindicte sur reddit contre une nana qui refusait de jouer à R6 avec lui. Ou qu'il rabâche que le changements des règles de Twitch c'est la merde aussi parce qu'on ne peut pas dire ce que l'on pense (sans comprendre que des propos homophobes ou racistes n'ont pas leur place sur twitch).

Pareil je préfère 1000x Macie Jay et feu Serenity (paix à son âme).

----------


## AgentDerf

C'est vrai que Serenity il me manque. Il reste plus que Macie qui est sympa à regarder. Je regarde aussi Beda, mais je le trouve un peu plus prétentieux, moins "cool".

----------


## ERIC PAPE

> Mouais quand tu le vois dire que le système éducatif américain c'est le merde sans y avoir mis les pieds c'est moyen. Il a aussi essayé de lancer une vindicte sur reddit contre une nana qui refusait de jouer à R6 avec lui. Ou qu'il rabâche que le changements des règles de Twitch c'est la merde aussi parce qu'on ne peut pas dire ce que l'on pense (sans comprendre que des propos homophobes ou racistes n'ont pas leur place sur twitch).
> 
> Pareil je préfère 1000x Macie Jay et feu Serenity (paix à son âme).


J'ai pas dit qu'il était irréprochable.
Mais le système américain oui c'est de la merde, c'est un secret pour personne ça.

----------


## Redlight

Bah perso n'ayant jamais été dans le système scolaire américain, je m'abstiendrai d'avoir une avis dessus. Surtout devant +2000 personnes.

----------


## Shep1

Aksura est clairement au dessus. Pojoman aussi. Et Beaulo  :Mellow2:

----------


## Redlight

C'est Askura par contre

----------


## Gtag

T'as pas forcément besoin d'être passé par ledit système pour avoir un avis dessus...
Et si c'est de la merde, l'avis de quelqu'un venant du même système risque d'être du même tonneau.

Le système scolaire américain primaire et secondaire n'a pas du tout les mêmes objectifs que le système français.
C'est plus un éveil, une longue initiation à la créativité et à l'expression de la personnalité de l'élève.

Du coup quand tu fais un test de géo, ben c'est un massacre complet. En revanche, c'est aussi pour ça qu'ils sont super à l'aise en public et qu'ils ont cette culture du spectacle au sens noble du terme.

Au final c'est quand même un système qui ne fait rien pour arranger les très fortes inégalités du système social américain.

/OffTopic.

----------


## Gtag

DevBlog sur les BPC et les caméras.

----------


## Shep1

Merci

----------


## Korbeil

> DevBlog sur les BPC et les caméras.


Très intéressant cette caméra blindé ! En plus sur un perso que j'aime: Frost :D

----------


## Redlight

Vous connaissez la nouvelle meta plat ? Thermite entry fragger sans drone. Forcément ça marche pas bien

----------


## Yves Signal

Dites les amibes, y-at'il des motivés ce week-end pour recruter du canardos ?

J'ai fait un peu de promotion pour le jeu à l'occasion du week-end gratuit (et de la promo sur le jeu) et je sais que certains voudrons tester le jeu.
Ça ferait de la chair fraîche et ça me permettrait de ne pas me sentir complètement inutile en plus.

Malheureusement je ne suis pas disponible ce week-end. Est-ce que ça intéresse quelques canard de leur faire faire un tour du propriétaire si jamais ça se fait ?

----------


## AgentDerf

> De ce que j'ai vu chez KingGeorge, Macie et d'autres, ils sont à 80/85 en FOV.
> 
> Ci après, les réglages de Macie_Jay :
> Graphic settings : https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...KnSY6bAQA/edit
> Display settings : https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...w86uZDyS0/edit


J'ai testé les setting de Macie Jay, ils sont très bien! Je trouve le jeu plus net, je vois mieux les choses. Merci!

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Dites les amibes, y-at'il des motivés ce week-end pour recruter du canardos ?
> 
> J'ai fait un peu de promotion pour le jeu à l'occasion du week-end gratuit (et de la promo sur le jeu) et je sais que certains voudrons tester le jeu.
> Ça ferait de la chair fraîche et ça me permettrait de ne pas me sentir complètement inutile en plus.
> 
> Malheureusement je ne suis pas disponible ce week-end. Est-ce que ça intéresse quelques canard de leur faire faire un tour du propriétaire si jamais ça se fait ?


Comme d'habitude. Ils viennent sur le mumble et s'il y a du monde on jouera avec eux.
On a jamais refusé personne sur le mumble.

----------


## Redlight

Need thermite :

----------


## Lancelot du lag

:Mellow2:  :Mellow2:

----------


## AgentDerf

Thermite et Sledge!!!  ::wub:: 

C'est moi ou Jagger on dirait qu'il a très envie de pisser?

Louper Hibana et Valoche c'est dommage!

----------


## Agano

> Du coup quand tu fais un test de géo, ben c'est un massacre complet. En revanche, c'est aussi pour ça qu'ils sont super à l'aise en public et qu'ils ont cette culture du spectacle au sens noble du terme.
> /OffTopic.


Ha ça vient de là les vannes de CPC sur les réactions des américains à chaque conférence de l'E3?  ::ninja::

----------


## Shep1

> blablabla


Je suis pas dispo ce weekend.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Les chibis sont dispos sur le store Ubi

----------


## mcgrill

OMG
Le Jaeger  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:

----------


## Barbe Rousse

C'est par ici : https://store.ubi.com/fr/six-collection-chibis

----------


## Shep1

Skin Lord Tachanka : https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co..._committed_to/

----------


## Voodoonice

> Comme d'habitude. Ils viennent sur le mumble et s'il y a du monde on jouera avec eux.
> On a jamais refusé personne sur le mumble.


Parfaitement 




> Need thermite :
> 
> https://i.redd.it/svoe3valaiy01.png


J'espère qu'ils seront de meilleur qualité que les premiers  ::ninja:: 




> https://ubistatic19-a.akamaihd.net/r...540_323504.jpg
> 
> Skin Lord Tachanka : https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co..._committed_to/


Personne ne joue cet opérateur  ::rolleyes:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Du nouveau :

https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/e...factor-process

Fini le Master ping MVP.
Je vais devoir faire du kill :/  ::ninja:: 

C'est vraiment un bon changement, surtout avec la nouvelle possibilité qui apparait de scanner avec les drones d'echo et de twitch.
Pour le scoring des opérateurs, à voir, ça fait moins de point pour les valk

----------


## n0ra

Les chibis sont mignons même si ça s'éloigne du côté "réaliste" en terme de design des opérateurs des 5 premiers. 

Thermite, Val et Sledge seront miens.

----------


## Wedgge

Je viens de retomber sur le trailerd'Alibi  ::O: , faut avouer que sur ce coup là ils ont réalisé une superbe présentation des deux nouveaux opérateurs. A l'inverse des précédents ils sont correctement iconisés avec une mise en scène parfaite, Maestro avec sa tronche de mercenaire est génial, au delà de ces considérations je pense qu'ils ont énormément de potentiel et comme pas mal d'habitués du mumble je subodore que cette saison va péter des culs. Entre la venue des deux nouveaux défenseurs et les ajouts additionnels j'espère vraiment que cette saison permettra de rattraper le merdier de l'opération chimera. 

Sans dec c'est pas une tronche de fouteur de merde ça ?  ::XD:: 



Pour le plaisir :

----------


## Shep1

Pour le plaisir :

----------


## Fakir Bleu

Non.

----------


## Wedgge

> Pour le plaisir :


Ok mec, tu l'auras voulu, battle !

----------


## MrBishop

Des gens qui veulent jouer, là maintenant ? Chui sur le Mumble perso

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim



----------


## Zapp le Grand

Bon, j'ai testé durant le week-end gratuit, après avoir testé l'alpha, et toujours pas convaincu. J'ai vraiment l'impression d'être lâché dans la nature. Le gameplay est simple, mais sans connaître les maps, sans indication sur les persos à choisir...Et j'ai l'affreuse impression que le jeu est redondant, avec les terroristes qui se calfeutrent dans une unique salle, et campent l'arrivée des flics.

Ca s'améliore au fil des parties? Parce que, on dirait que seul 10 a 15% de la map est utilisée durant les affrontements.

----------


## Wedgge

Le gameplay n'est pas simple, la connaissance des opérateurs et des map et primordiale et le mode terrot hunt c'est pour s'échauffer, en aucun cas le pve est représentatif de ce qu'est le jeu, soit un fps compétitif tactique.

Pour les nouveaux la courbe d'apprentissage est rude effectivement, un week end ou quelques parties c'est un peu court pour se faire une idée de ce qu'est le jeu.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Bon, j'ai testé durant le week-end gratuit, après avoir testé l'alpha, et toujours pas convaincu. J'ai vraiment l'impression d'être lâché dans la nature. Le gameplay est simple, mais sans connaître les maps, sans indication sur les persos à choisir...Et j'ai l'affreuse impression que le jeu est redondant, avec les terroristes qui se calfeutrent dans une unique salle, et campent l'arrivée des flics.
> 
> Ca s'améliore au fil des parties? Parce que, on dirait que seul 10 a 15% de la map est utilisée durant les affrontements.


En PvP vu que tu as un objectif à défendre, tu trouvera toujours des "terroristes" (membres des unités spéciales) près de ce dit objectif, mais aussi des "roamers" qui vont essayer de "flanker" les attaquants.
Sur certaines map énormes (tower ?) en effet on ne va pas la parcourir entièrement. Mais rester tous sur l'objectif n'est que très peu recommandé.
En effet, vu le nombre de maps, d'opérateurs et la complexité du jeu, un weekend c''est pas évident pour se faire la main et que ça devienne vraiment plaisant et on peut se sentir un peu perdu.

----------


## MrBishop

Un last pour game ? On est avec Mado, Eye & un nouveau (et moi)

----------


## Gtag

Je ne sais pas s'il y a des NoFragés ici, mais je pense que ça peut vous intéresser.

----------


## Lambda19919

> Un last pour game ? On est avec Mado, Eye & un nouveau (et moi)


J'étais le nouveau en question, et il va falloir que je m’entraîne pour la prochaine.  ::P: 

Par contre avec toutes les win ça a fait un paquet de points !  ::):

----------


## SuicideSnake

> https://tof.cx/images/2018/05/19/a18...3a0ce2217f.jpg


C'est Robert De Niro.

----------


## Bathory

Je suis faible.
https://store.ubi.com/us/thermite-ch...f8373dc68.html
Mais il est trop stylé.  ::cry::

----------


## MAIVLY

Penta VS EG, un match de foliiiiiiiiie  ::o:

----------


## Styxounet

> Je suis faible.
> https://store.ubi.com/us/thermite-ch...f8373dc68.html
> Mais il est trop stylé.


J'ai toujours eu envie du Ash. Ca te l'a fais à combien avec les frais de port et le change EUR/USD?

----------


## Bathory

> J'ai toujours eu envie du Ash. Ca te l'a fais à combien avec les frais de port et le change EUR/USD?


J'ai été automatiquement redirigé vers le store français, ils sont à 19.99€, 8€ de frais de port mais j'ai utilisé 100 pts uplay club pour avoir -20% de réduction dessus, donc 24€ en tout, livré par UPS (6 septembre la sortie de ces chibis d'ailleurs). Sur le store officiel tous les chibis de la première vague sont sold out apparemment (Ash, IQ, Tachanka, Montagne, Smoke).

----------


## Typhonarick

> Je suis faible.
> https://store.ubi.com/us/thermite-ch...f8373dc68.html
> Mais il est trop stylé.


Je suis plutôt déçu des nouveaux chibis, surtout Thermite. Je m'attendais à quelque chose de plus sérieux.  ::(: 




> J'ai été automatiquement redirigé vers le store français, ils sont à 19.99€, 8€ de frais de port mais j'ai utilisé 100 pts uplay club pour avoir -20% de réduction dessus, donc 24€ en tout, livré par UPS (6 septembre la sortie de ces chibis d'ailleurs). Sur le store officiel tous les chibis de la première vague sont sold out apparemment (Ash, IQ, Tachanka, Montagne, Smoke).


Les chibis seront sans doute disponibles à Micromania. En allant en boutique, on évite les frais de port.

Il se peut que les anciens chibis soient encore disponibles dans certaines boutiques Micromania (sinon Ebay).

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Quand je vois la classe des persos, je suis décu qu'Ubisoft n'ait pas sorti de figurines réalistes, comme on en trouve pour The Division ou Sam Fisher.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

J'ai regardé la PL hier, mais du coup je suis perdu avec les charms, c'est ceux là ? :



Edit : J'ai trouvé ma réponse :

https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/f...m:153-76770-32

il semble donc que ce soit bien les charms que l'on est sensés obtenir que dans les semaines qui suivent xD

----------


## Bathory

> Je suis plutôt déçu des nouveaux chibis, surtout Thermite. Je m'attendais à quelque chose de plus sérieux. 
> 
> 
> Les chibis seront sans doute disponibles à Micromania. En allant en boutique, on évite les frais de port.
> 
> Il se peut que les anciens chibis soient encore disponibles dans certaines boutiques Micromania (sinon Ebay).


Le Micromania est à genre 40km de chez moi donc le choix est vite fait (et j'ai pas envie de leur donner de l'argent).
Le côté loufoque me gêne pas vu que c'est des chibis qui sont de base des figurines pas "sérieuse".

----------


## Shep1

> C'est nAKAZZ.

----------


## Voodoonice

Reçu aussi ce matin  :;):

----------


## Noxx

Penta toujours au dessus, ça sera extrêmement difficile pour Millenium ou Liquid.

----------


## Frypolar

Je suis pas fan du nouveau format où une équipe joue l’attaque en boucle puis la défense. Comme on l’a encore vu aujourd’hui, il y a des cartes où l’attaque a l’avantage. On se retrouve avec des scores type 3-3, chaque équipe ayant gagné 3 attaques. Avec le nouveau format, si un côté a l’avantage, lié à la carte ou à un opérateur pété, l’équipe qui commence de ce côté gagne un gros bonus.

Aujourd’hui on peut avoir 6 victoires de l’attaque et avoir un match à égalité entre les deux équipes. Avec le nouveau système cela veut dire qu’on aura un score de 5-1. L’équipe ayant eu la chance de commencer du bon côté n’aura plus qu’un round à gagner.

----------


## Korbeil

> Penta toujours au dessus, ça sera extrêmement difficile pour Millenium ou Liquid.


Je vois pas Millenium dans le top3.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Je vois pas Millenium dans le top3.


On va voir, pour le moment c'est l'égalité entre Liquid et Millenium.

Edit : 1-1 map et 5-4 sur border pour Liquid.

----------


## Noxx

Liquid qui gagne mais la différence de niveau entre le match contre Fnatic et ce soir...l'impression que Neskwa fait le match de sa vie également. Dommage pour M.

----------


## Redlight

Pas d'accès direct au bomb site sur le nouvelle map = la fête au roamers. Ca sent le tower 2.0

- - - Mise à jour - - -

La map est magnifique en revanche

----------


## Voodoonice

Oui très joile. TTS mardi

----------


## Redlight

Avec l'ajout des caméras blindés Maestro est moins interessant je trouve. 5 dommages par laser c'est très peu. Alibi à l'air vraiment bien en revanche.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Pas mal Maestro et Alibi.

Pas mal de cameras donc cette saison.

Les armes ont l'air solides, le revolver shotgun ça à l'air sympa.

----------


## Voodoonice

Bon alors les nouveaux opératuers

Alibi, peut poser trois hologramme au sol(sans skin et sans charm) ou elle veut, elle se fait contré tapant sur le socle. Détecté IQ, Glaz et détruit par teacher voit la différence entre l'hologramme et la vraie Alibi
Maestro, caméra tourelle, bulletproof sauf lorsque la protection est enlevé, voie à travers les smokes. 5 HP/hits

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

What, il on viré le cigare de Maestro sur l'image du stream.

Sinon Dokkaebi va être pas mal inintéressante.

C'est beau le stream de présentation, on voit déjà des bugs, quand l'"evil eye" de Maestro est détruite, on a une bref image de là où il était posé, mais comme si c'était un perso qui y était (genre plus le filtre de la cam, mais une vue en couleur).

----------


## Voodoonice

Nouveau skin élite Teacher ?

----------


## n0ra

Thatcher, oui.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Nouveau skin élite Teacher ?


Pas mal l’élite Thatcher en effet.

Je pensais que ce serai du retro, avec un masque à gaz old school mais au final on a un face reveal.

PAs con la possibilité de jouer "Villa" en boucle en casu

----------


## Voodoonice

Ok, j'ai cru avoir mal compris  :;):

----------


## n0ra

Milosh en Maestro  :^_^:  :;):

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Du coup les nouveautés :




et l'uniforme élite de Thatcher :

https://clips.twitch.tv/PiercingDreamyGerbilPRChase

Et la possibilité de jouer la nouvelle map en casu en boucle, via un bouton placé au même endroit que l'accès à Outbreak.

Par contre pas convaincu des limites d'Alibi, sont gadget la représente avec son uniforme de base, la smg de base.
Donc si elle porte un uniforme, un headgear, le Shotgun ou bien un skin sur son arme ou encore des viseurs, ça va se voir (bon surtout l'uniforme et les headgear finalement).
Donc les uniformes pour Alibi, ça va pas beaucoup être équipé.
Et donc jouer au Shotgun te file un léger désavantage.

----------


## Voodoonice

Comment les Millénium ont pu prendre 5-0 contre eux ?

----------


## AgentDerf

Yep je viens juste de la voir, franchement très sympa, j'aime bcp la caméra. Je me demande combien il en a sur lui?

Quoi que les decoy c'est pas mal, mais je pense qu'assez vite spoté avec l'habitude. Après ça peut toujours se balancer en fin de chrono en défense, pour forcer un attaquant a passer/tirer dessus pour aller sur l'objectif et se faire marquer.

----------


## Frypolar

Deux pour Maestro, 3 pour Alibi.

----------


## n0ra

Toujours la même liste de map en ranked pour la prochaine saison ?

----------


## Voodoonice

Si il vire Tower et la remplace par Villa ça me va

----------


## n0ra

Mardi on aura la nouvelle maplist  ::): .

----------


## Kaelis

> Du coup les nouveautés :


Cool  ::):

----------


## n0ra

Wow, GG Team Liquid !

----------


## Redlight

> Yep je viens juste de la voir, franchement très sympa, j'aime bcp la caméra. Je me demande combien il en a sur lui?
> 
> Quoi que les decoy c'est pas mal, mais je pense qu'assez vite spoté avec l'habitude. Après ça peut toujours se balancer en fin de chrono en défense, pour forcer un attaquant a passer/tirer dessus pour aller sur l'objectif et se faire marquer.


Ca sera aussi une bonne distraction à balancer dehors. Tu balances ton hologram dehors, il se fait repérer, les attaquants se concentre sur celui ci et tu sors tranquille par un autre endroit.

----------


## Agano

Ou alors les attaquants vont prendre l'habitude de cette ruse au bout d'un moment et vont au contraire se précipiter aux autres entrées du bâtiment pour plomber celui qui essaiera de sortir pour contourner.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Une entrée bien classe sur la prochaine map :

https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...thats_so_sick/

utile ?

Sinon le shotgun automatique a un barillet de 30 cartouches, donc on peut en avoir 31.
ça risque de faire mal, à voir les stats.



Et sinon Maestro vs Tachanka :

----------


## Frypolar

Et il a 121 cartouches en tout.

Edit : 15 minutes de Macie Jay sur la nouvelle carte avec les nouveaux opérateurs :

----------


## MrBishop

> Wow, GG Team Liquid !


PENTA qui se sont pris 5-1 par Liquid ahahah, rekt ultime.
Redescends sur Terre Pengu !

----------


## Redlight

Ils ont surtout perdu Consulat. Mais la meta rush de Liquid je l'ai trouvé dégueulasse. En gros je balance une ying et on rush à 5 par la même porte (les deux wins au basement).

----------


## Frypolar

> PENTA qui se sont pris 5-1 par Liquid ahahah, rekt ultime.
> Redescends sur Terre Pengu !


Oui enfin ils leur ont mis 5-1 sur la première map  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Wedgge

> Ils ont surtout perdu Consulat. Mais la meta rush de Liquid je l'ai trouvé dégueulasse. En gros je balance une ying et on rush à 5 par la même porte (les deux wins au basement).


C'était énorme, le yolo style complet  ::XD:: .

La vidéo de Macie montre que le pompe va servir a faire d'énormes trous et que le magnum a zéro recul et une lourde cadence  ::o: .

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> C'était énorme, le yolo style complet .
> 
> La vidéo de Macie montre que le pompe va servir a faire d'énormes trous et que le magnum a zéro recul et une lourde cadence .


Le recul est chelou cela dit, et par contre l'animation de reload...

----------


## Krogort

Et la LMG elle vaut quoi a votre avis ? 
Une LMG ACOG, un pistolet qui tire des cartouches, un gadget qui a l'air très solide. J'ai l'impression que ça fait beaucoup pour un seul perso. 
Enfin on disait pareil de Zofia et au final elle est OK.

----------


## Voodoonice



----------


## Wedgge

Sledge est beaucoup trop puissant par rapport à Tatcher, il peut péter les cam blindées plus la tourelle de Maestro là où Tatch peut uniquement les désactiver quelques pauvres secondes, ça n'a aucuns sens. Les gadgets sont bulletproof, même celles de Glaz, mais par contre un vieux coup de bèche de clodo les défoncent ?

----------


## Tahia

> Dites les amibes, y-at'il des motivés ce week-end pour recruter du canardos ?
> 
> J'ai fait un peu de promotion pour le jeu à l'occasion du week-end gratuit (et de la promo sur le jeu) et je sais que certains voudrons tester le jeu.
> Ça ferait de la chair fraîche et ça me permettrait de ne pas me sentir complètement inutile en plus.
> 
> Malheureusement je ne suis pas disponible ce week-end. Est-ce que ça intéresse quelques canard de leur faire faire un tour du propriétaire si jamais ça se fait ?


Alors c'est la que tu te caches  :tired:  :Tap:

----------


## Frypolar

> Sledge est beaucoup trop puissant par rapport à Tatcher, il peut péter les cam blindées plus la tourelle de Maestro là où Tatch peut uniquement les désactiver quelques pauvres secondes, ça n'a aucuns sens. Les gadgets sont bulletproof, même celles de Glaz, mais par contre un vieux coup de bèche de clodo les défoncent ?


Sauf que le gadget de Tatcher fonctionne à distance et à travers les murs. Sledge doit se coller à sa cible.

Edit : la nouvelle version de club house a l’air vraiment cool  ::):

----------


## Wedgge

Oui je sais bien, ça vient récompenser la prise d'une pièce/objectif mais sur le papier c'est moyen. Ils devraient le booster un peu ce pauvre Tatcher  :Emo: .

----------


## Kaelis

C'est clair, que ça ait du sens ou non... C'est un jeu vidéo quoi, fait d'abord que ça soit intéressant. Sledge doit se mettre en danger pour le même résultat qu'un explosif, c'est pas deconnant vis-à-vis de Thatcher.

----------


## Noxx

Confirmation d'après Scok du nouveau recoil des armes, sur une vidéo on peut voir Hibana avec sa bering, bon courage.

----------


## ChaosNighT

C'est bien beau tout ça, mais ça fait un moment que le jeu est sorti maintenant, quand est ce qu'on va enfin pour péter réellement les lumières ? (Et pas éteindre 5sec avec tatcher)

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Jamais. C'est beaucoup trop compliqué à gérer

----------


## Voodoonice

Bon TTS ce soir ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Shep1

> C'est bien beau tout ça, mais ça fait un moment que le jeu est sorti maintenant, quand est ce qu'on va enfin pour péter réellement les lumières ? (Et pas éteindre 5sec avec tatcher)


J'ai posé la question dans les commentaires de lannews sur l'interview des devs.

----------


## Korbeil

> J'ai posé la question dans les commentaires de lannews sur l'interview des devs.


ça serait ouf  ::O: 
Mais ça demanderais des ops avec vision nocturne peut-être ?

----------


## Kaelis

J'suis pas sûr que ça apporterait tant que ça. Faudrait pas que les défenseurs aient une corvée de plus à éteindre toutes les lumières d'une carte pour se planquer dans le noir.

----------


## Voodoonice

Shaiiko faut qu'il passe à autre chose, ça devient ridicule  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Redlight

Que pasa ?

----------


## Noxx

Sur son twitter on peut voir une image de Pengu en train de pleurer suite à sa défaite. Derrière Shaiko prend cher, en parcourant son compte twitter j'étais vraiment surpris à quel point le mec se fait défoncer par des francais et étrangers. J'en ai profité pour lire un peu les dossiers shaiko et j'avoue ne pas comprendre son ban, on trouve des infos utiles et je constate que la communauté de l'esport fr est vraiment coupée en deux sur son cas. Les joueurs pro et les influenceurs ne souhaitent pas s'afficher et ils restent derrière Ubi, je comprends maintenant le déferlement de free shaiko sur les lives de Scok il y a peu.

D'ailleurs Shaiko a un billet pour la Coupe de France et pour le Six Paris, ça sera l'occasion de parler à Pengu  ::ninja::

----------


## Voodoonice

Tu comprends pas qu'il soit ban pour utilisation de macro ?

----------


## Redlight

> Sur son twitter on peut voir une image de Pengu en train de pleurer suite à sa défaite. Derrière Shaiko prend cher, en parcourant son compte twitter j'étais vraiment surpris à quel point le mec se fait défoncer par des francais et étrangers. J'en ai profité pour lire un peu les dossiers shaiko et j'avoue ne pas comprendre son ban, on trouve des infos utiles et je constate que la communauté de l'esport fr est vraiment coupé en deux sur son cas. Les joueurs pro et les influenceurs ne souhaitent pas s'afficher et ils restent derrière Ubi, je comprends maintenant le déferlement de free shaiko sur les lives de Scok il y a peu.
> 
> D'ailleurs Shaiko a un billet pour la Coupe de France et pour le Six Paris, ça sera l'occasion de parler à Pengu


Tu devrais surtout arrêter de matter Scok. C'est un neuneu qui bosse pour Ubisoft, qui a réclamer le déban de Ricki alors qu'il avait cheaté comme un sale et continue a faire copain/copine avec les pros qui l'arrange (bizarrement ceux qui performe sur le scène), sous oublier qu'il a déjà insulté les viewers d'UbisoftFR et ses cast sont vraiment nazes (remarque ça fait plus d'un an que je ne l'ai pas matté).

Shaiiko c'est triste mais c'est un gamin pour qui la pilule ne passe pas. Des choses sont remontés lors de son match contre PENTA, l'appel de BeGenius n'a toujours pas abouti. Alors même si la concomitance entre certaines équipe et l'ESL est douteuse. Ubisoft qui a ban également Shaiiko fait rarement les choses à la légère. Et puis de toute manière il est cramé pour R6, il devrait mieux tournée la page et se concentré sur un autre jeu (comme Ricki).

edit : Scok il continue de dire "Une grenade cuisinée" ?  ::XD::

----------


## Noxx

> Tu devrais surtout arrêter de matter Scok. C'est un neuneu qui bosse pour Ubisoft, qui a réclamer le déban de Ricki alors qu'il avait cheaté comme un sale et continue a faire copain/copine avec les pros qui l'arrange (bizarrement ceux qui performe sur le scène), sous oublier qu'il a déjà insulté les viewers d'UbisoftFR et ses cast sont vraiment nazes (remarque ça fait plus d'un an que je ne l'ai pas matté).
> 
> Shaiiko c'est triste mais c'est un gamin pour qui la pilule ne passe pas. Des choses sont remontés lors de son match contre PENTA, l'appel de BeGenius n'a toujours pas abouti. Alors même si la concomitance entre certaines équipe et l'ESL est douteuse. Ubisoft qui a ban également Shaiiko fait rarement les choses à la légère. Et puis de toute manière il est cramé pour R6, il devrait mieux tournée la page et se concentré sur un autre jeu (comme Ricki).
> 
> edit : Scok il continue de dire "Une grenade cuisinée" ?


Ouais il continue avec la grenade, je regarde Scok pour la PL même si Furious est également pro Vitality et que le mec se cache pas d'être content de la défaite des M. Le reste du temps si je dois regarder des joueurs je vais toujours du coté des pros ou SixQuatre qui est sympa à suivre avec Mery.

Pour Shaiiko il vit toujours pour R6, il veut revenir après aucune idée si il est vraiment mort pour les teams fr.

----------


## Redlight

> Ouais il continue avec la grenade, je regarde Scok pour la PL même si Furious est également pro Vitality et que le mec se cache pas d'être content de la défaite des M. Le reste du temps si je dois regarder des joueurs je vais toujours du coté des pros ou SixQuatre qui est sympa à suivre avec Mery.
> 
> Pour Shaiiko il vit toujours pour R6, il veut revenir après aucune idée si il est vraiment mort pour les teams fr.


Six est vraiment bon et son duo avec Mery est vraiment sympa pour la ranked. Il commente aussi la CL avec fio (qui est vraiment volontaire, mais il lui manque un bon level d'analyse et on sent qu'il est pas super à l'aise) qui se donne vraiment du mal. Il a déjà caster/host/observer des match à lui tout seul (genre en Go4) et ça doit pas être évident.

Tu devrais matter les streams anglais qui sont de bien meilleurs qualité (même si le niveau de private joke était assez important lors des dernières finales), c'est pas difficile à comprendre passer les premiers matchs.

----------


## Voodoonice

Le dossier de Shaiiko repose juste sur des accusations sur Pengu et Joonas et un sous entendu sur ESL qui les protègent. C'est maigre comme défense.

----------


## Zebb

Vous avez une chaine Youtube/un site de turtoriaux/guides à conseiller pour les débutants comme moi ? 

Je suis tombé sur Get_Flanked et Rogue 9 en lurkant un peu, qui m'avaient l'air assez complets.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Vous avez une chaine Youtube/un site de turtoriaux/guides à conseiller pour les débutants comme moi ? 
> 
> Je suis tombé sur Get_Flanked et Rogue 9 en lurkant un peu, qui m'avaient l'air assez complets.


KingGeorge qui a fait pas mal de vidéos en expliquant les maps.
Et Macie Jay. Streameur bien cool, avec un gros lvl, qui se prend pas la tête, qui montre quelques astuces,...

----------


## Wedgge

Serenity17 également, même si ça commence à dater beaucoup de ce qu'il montre reste utile, notamment ce qui concerne les map ou Mira.

----------


## AgentDerf

Du coup le TTS c'est aujourd'hui, mais la sortie officiel de opération Bellum (Balounga?) c'est quand?

----------


## Voodoonice

Il me semble avoir entendu debut juin, le 6  ::unsure::

----------


## AgentDerf

Ok merci, ce qui semble cohérent avec leur sortie habituelle, début du mois.

C'est le titre de Nofrag qui m'a embrouillé : https://nofrag.com/2018/05/20/114570/




> *Rainbow Six: Siège : l’opération Para Bellum sera disponible le 22 mai*


Il manque "sur le TTS" pour faire moins titre pute à clique.

----------


## Kaelis

Fuck yeah  :B): 

https://club.ubisoft.com/fr-FR/game/.../PC/challenges

----------


## Redlight

Le nouveau Club House à l'air tellement bien  ::love:: 

Et je me demande quand Fnatic vont réaliser qu'ils ont parier sur le mauvais cheval^^

----------


## Yves Signal

> http://tof.cx/images/2018/05/22/acbd...ff2d05ad99.png
> 
> Fuck yeah 
> 
> https://club.ubisoft.com/fr-FR/game/.../PC/challenges


"Press E to pay respect"

----------


## Shep1

> J'suis pas sûr que ça apporterait tant que ça. Faudrait pas que les défenseurs aient une corvée de plus à éteindre toutes les lumières d'une carte pour se planquer dans le noir.


Justement si tu y réfléchi, tu aurais des choix en plus à faire. Casser cette lampe et pas une autre, mettre cette lampe indestructible là où là ?
Ça mérite réflexion et tout comme on ne peux pas détruire toute la map, toutes les lampes ne devraient pas être destructibles. Je pense qu'il y aurait matière à développer la dessus mais je pense que les ressources nécessaires n'iront pas sur un truc du genre.

Dommage, imaginez juste un opérateur avec des GPNVG  :Bave:

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Mais il y a pas un mec de Ubi qui passait par ici à une époque et qui avait dit que c'était impossible de mettre ça en place ?

----------


## Korbeil

> Justement si tu y réfléchi, tu aurais des choix en plus à faire. Casser cette lampe et pas une autre, mettre cette lampe indestructible là où là ?
> Ça mérite réflexion et tout comme on ne peux pas détruire toute la map, toutes les lampes ne devraient pas être destructibles. Je pense qu'il y aurait matière à développer la dessus mais je pense que les ressources nécessaires n'iront pas sur un truc du genre.
> 
> Dommage, imaginez juste un opérateur avec des GPNVG


Et rendre pulse utile dans le noir  ::wub::

----------


## Frypolar

> Mais il y a pas un mec de Ubi qui passait par ici à une époque et qui avait dit que c'était impossible de mettre ça en place ?


Si si c’est possible dans l’absolu. Mais il faut modifier le moteur, voire en utiliser un autre et les performances risquent de prendre un coup dans la tronche. Tout ça pour un changement qui ne sera pas forcément positif pour le jeu.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Si si c’est possible dans l’absolu. Mais il faut modifier le moteur, voire en utiliser un autre et les performances risquent de prendre un coup dans la tronche. Tout ça pour un changement qui ne sera pas forcément positif pour le jeu.


Il me semble que c'est ce qui avait été avancé en effet

----------


## Shep1

> Si si c’est possible dans l’absolu. Mais il faut modifier le moteur, voire en utiliser un autre et les performances risquent de prendre un coup dans la tronche. Tout ça pour un changement qui ne sera pas forcément positif pour le jeu.


C'est clairement beaucoup de boulot, mais de là à dire que ce serait pas forcément positif sur le jeu. C'est le cas, j'ai pas de boule de cristal qui prédit l'avenir. Mais quand on voit ce qu'apporte la destruction des décors dans le jeu... Dans un jeu où tu es assiégé, pouvoir jouer avec l'ombre et la lumière serait intéressant je pense, même si ça pourrait nuire à la lisibilité.
De toute façon j'ai déjà la réponse à la question : c'est pas du tout à l'ordre du jour pour les développeurs. Je pose juste la question au cas. Sur un malentendu, ça peux passer (technique de drague testé et approuvé).

----------


## Korbeil

> C'est clairement beaucoup de boulot, mais de là à dire que ce serait pas forcément positif sur le jeu. C'est le cas, j'ai pas de boule de cristal qui prédit l'avenir. Mais quand on voit ce qu'apporte la destruction des décors dans le jeu... Dans un jeu où tu es assiégé, pouvoir jouer avec l'ombre et la lumière serait intéressant je pense, même si ça pourrait nuire à la lisibilité.
> De toute façon j'ai déjà la réponse à la question : c'est pas du tout à l'ordre du jour pour les développeurs. Je pose juste la question au cas. Sur un malentendu, ça peux passer (technique de drague testé et approuvé).


Et rendre l'ouverture d'une fenetre décisive pour voir la pièce aussi par exemple !  ::wub::

----------


## Shep1

> Et rendre l'ouverture d'une fenetre décisive pour voir la pièce aussi par exemple !


On a la même idée de comment ils aurait pu faire certains truc. Je pense qu'ils auraient carrément pu mettre en place des portes sur la carte. Toutes ouvertes par défaut et que les défenseurs doivent les fermer ou les détruire et laisser possible la pose des renforts en bois. On aurait même.pu imaginer des renforts de porte en métal comme pour les.murs.
Bref, j'arrête là. Entre mon idée sur les camo et ça, je passe pour le râleur aigri.

Reste à espérer que ready or not comble un peu le vide...

----------


## Redlight

> Vous avez une chaine Youtube/un site de turtoriaux/guides à conseiller pour les débutants comme moi ? 
> 
> Je suis tombé sur Get_Flanked et Rogue 9 en lurkant un peu, qui m'avaient l'air assez complets.


Je rajouterai CoreRoss qui fait une série Mythbuster juste indispensable (surtout en début de saison).

----------


## Zebb

Question de noob (encore une): j'ai un peu du mal avec le binding par défaut des touches, qui est directement lié au gameplay que je suis en train d'assimiler.

Est-ce qu'on est censé beaucoup ramper et/ou se mettre à genou ?

Dans les FPS "pseudo réaliste" j'ai tendance à beaucoup m'accroupir, du coup je pensais passer le binding sur une touche plus accessible (Ctrl) et le mettre en Hold plutot qu'en Toggle. Est-ce qu'on doit s'accroupir beaucoup dans R6S ?

Et même question pour ramper, j'ai l'impression que c'est quand même beaucoup plus situationnel, non ?

----------


## Kaelis

C'est vital de ramper ou s'accroupir pour prendre des angles ou se planquer correctement par exemple. Tu ne peux pas t'en passer !

On s'y fait vite.

----------


## Frypolar

> Question de noob (encore une): j'ai un peu du mal avec le binding par défaut des touches, qui est directement lié au gameplay que je suis en train d'assimiler.
> 
> Est-ce qu'on est censé beaucoup ramper et/ou se mettre à genou ?
> 
> Dans les FPS "pseudo réaliste" j'ai tendance à beaucoup m'accroupir, du coup je pensais passer le binding sur une touche plus accessible (Ctrl) et le mettre en Hold plutot qu'en Toggle. Est-ce qu'on doit s'accroupir beaucoup dans R6S ?
> 
> Et même question pour ramper, j'ai l'impression que c'est quand même beaucoup plus situationnel, non ?


J’ai Ctrl pour m’accroupir et un bouton de souris pour m’allonger. J’ai aussi inversé A et E pour le lean. Le coup de mêlée, les gadgets/grenades, marcher et le ping sont aussi sur la souris.

----------


## Yves Signal

@Zebb : ajoute-moi sur Uplay !

----------


## Zebb

C'est encore un peu tôt, j'arrive même pas à passer le 3ème "Situation"  ::'(: 

Vous les mettez en Toggle ou en Hold les boutons pour s'allonger / s'accroupir / marcher ?

----------


## Kaelis

> J’ai aussi inversé A et E pour le lean. Le coup de mêlée, les gadgets/grenades, marcher et le ping sont aussi sur la souris.


Elle en a des boutons ta souris...



Spoiler Alert! 






 ::ninja::

----------


## Frypolar

https://www.logitechg.com/en-us/prod...b-gaming-mouse

 :Cigare: 

Molette bi-directionnelle, meilleure invention jamais.

----------


## Redlight

Souris de kékés.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est encore un peu tôt, j'arrive même pas à passer le 3ème "Situation" 
> 
> Vous les mettez en Toggle ou en Hold les boutons pour s'allonger / s'accroupir / marcher ?


Fout les en toggle.

----------


## AgentDerf

Moi perso je les ai mis en Toogle c'est bcp plus pratique, tu peux passer un moment à avancer accroupit, donc ca te libère le petit doigt.
Et oui CTRL = s'accroupir et du coup j'ai mis s'allonger sur "C" en toggle aussi.

Et franchement allonger je m'en sers souvent, surtout en défense :
- Pour éviter un sniper sur l'aile d'avion selon le placement de l'objectif.
- Pour faire un coup de pute allongé sous une fenêtre par lequel un attaquant va rentrer, pour lui plomber littéralement le cul.
- Sur bank, derrière le comptoir d'accueil, une fois que la vague de drone est passé, tu t'allonges en dessous, et tu choppes le 1ier gars qui l'enjambes, ça marche que 1 fois par match.  ::P: 
- Il m'arrive de faire des drop shot quand je suis en forme, je sais c'est sale, mais dés fois ça fait du bien.

En attaques, tu peux te coucher pour balancer une grenade cooked au bon endroit sans prendre de risque de se prendre un HS du défenseur.

Pour marcher j'ai HOLD, mais c'est vrai que Toggle ca serai pas déconnant.

J'ai aussi la Proteus de Logitech! C'est du bon matos!  ::P: 

Edit : Inversé A et E pour lean? Cad? Quand tu cliques sur A tu lean à droite et E à gauche? Quelle drôle d'idée?

----------


## Voodoonice

Serveur TTS ouvert plus tôt

----------


## Wedgge

> Edit : Inversé A et E pour lean? Cad? Quand tu cliques sur A tu lean à droite et E à gauche? Quelle drôle d'idée?


Frypo est anglais.

----------


## n0ra

Bon bah toujours la même maplist avec l'ajout de Villa et la nouvelle Club House.

----------


## Korbeil

> https://www.logitechg.com/en-us/prod...b-gaming-mouse
> 
> 
> 
> Molette bi-directionnelle, meilleure invention jamais.


J'ai la même  :B): 
Perso j'adore avoir le mode "ralenti" sur mes DPIs avec un bouton de la souris, pour viser c'est au poil.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Bon bah toujours la même maplist avec l'ajout de Villa et la nouvelle Club House.


Tu parles du ranked ?

Si t'as vu ça sur le TTS, ça ne sera pas forcement le cas sur la version live. Si c'est dans les patch notes par contre...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> The Mx4 Storm recoil is lower than intended

----------


## n0ra

En ranked oui et c'est dans le patch note.

----------


## AgentDerf

Par contre RIP forever Favela? Snif...

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Le point le plus important du patchnote :




> Corrigé - Un point jaune était affiché sous l'onglet des agents.

----------


## Yves Signal

> C'est encore un peu tôt, j'arrive même pas à passer le 3ème "Situation" 
> 
> Vous les mettez en Toggle ou en Hold les boutons pour s'allonger / s'accroupir / marcher ?


Je n'ai pas fait toutes les situations et je me suis lancé en QP, c'est bien plus formateur que de dégommer des IA un poil stupides  :;): 




> J'ai la même 
> Perso j'adore avoir le mode "ralenti" sur mes DPIs avec un bouton de la souris, pour viser c'est au poil.


Bordel, tu changes tes DPI à la volée ?  :Gerbe:

----------


## Korbeil

> Bordel, tu changes tes DPI à la volée ?


Oui, et tu t'imagines même pas comment ma vie a changé depuis que je le fais  :B):

----------


## Gtag

> Le point le plus important du patchnote :


Tututut, le point le plus important c'est celui-ci : 


> Elite Thatcher is adorning [...] Fookin Smooth victory animation

----------


## Voodoonice

> Le point le plus important du patchnote :


Je me suis toujours demandé qu'est ce que c'était ce point jaune

----------


## Frypolar

> Edit : Inversé A et E pour lean? Cad? Quand tu cliques sur A tu lean à droite et E à gauche? Quelle drôle d'idée?


C’est ça. Comme ça, quand tu es en train de te décaler à droite en appuyant sur D, tu peux facilement te pencher à droite en appuyant sur A. En général tu cherches à te pencher du côté où tu vas donc avoir les touches sur le même doigt n’est pas très pratique. En inversant les touches du lean c’est bien plus facile.

----------


## Wedgge

Il faut un temps d'adaptation mais lorsque tu peek les angles c'est très intuitif.

----------


## Voodoonice

Il y a un paquet easter egg sur cette nouvelle map



RUSE

----------


## Yves Signal

> Oui, et tu t'imagines même pas comment ma vie a changé depuis que je le fais


Mais mais mais.
Tu n'as pas une sensibilité différente entre le curseur et le mode visée ?




> C’est ça. Comme ça, quand tu es en train de te décaler à droite en appuyant sur D, tu peux facilement te pencher à droite en appuyant sur A. En général tu cherches à te pencher du côté où tu vas donc avoir les touches sur le même doigt n’est pas très pratique. En inversant les touches du lean c’est bien plus facile.


Effectivement, c'est loin d'être con, mais je sens que je vais m'emmêler les pinceaux sévère au début  ::sad::

----------


## Zebb

Comment ça marche la fonction de Ping ? On peut ping n'importe quoi où seulement certains objets (objectifs, ennemis, autre) ? Et quand on l'utilise, ça reste combien de temps ?

----------


## Kaelis

C'est un marqueur fixe qui marque ce que tu as visé (comme si tu tirais une balle, encore que j'ai un doute ça passe peut-être à travers les personnes). Il reste quelques secondes.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Comment ça marche la fonction de Ping ? On peut ping n'importe quoi où seulement certains objets (objectifs, ennemis, autre) ? Et quand on l'utilise, ça reste combien de temps ?


Ping rouge, c'est que les ennemis avec les drones ou caméras.
Ping jaune, c'est tout ce que tu pointes (touche W de base il me semble). Mais ça n'identifie rien.

Aucune idée du temps que restent les pings. Une petite dizaine de secondes je dirai.

----------


## AgentDerf

> C’est ça. Comme ça, quand tu es en train de te décaler à droite en appuyant sur D, tu peux facilement te pencher à droite en appuyant sur A. En général tu cherches à te pencher du côté où tu vas donc avoir les touches sur le même doigt n’est pas très pratique. En inversant les touches du lean c’est bien plus facile.


Ok c'est le principe de la souris inversé pour l'axe Y (je joue avec la souris inversé) pourquoi pas. Mais bon perso j'ai pas trop de pb avec le lean, même dans la même direction, surtout que le lean je l'ai mis en toggle.
Donc passer de D à E très vite et continuer de bouger vers la droite avec D penché c'est pas trop un soucis.

----------


## MrBishop

https://streamable.com/3fv0c

ahahahahah  ::XD::

----------


## mcgrill

> https://streamable.com/3fv0c
> 
> ahahahahah


Ah c'est bon ça !

----------


## ChaosNighT

> https://streamable.com/3fv0c
> 
> ahahahahah


J'sens que ça va être le premier d'une longue série ... x)

----------


## Frypolar

> Ok c'est le principe de la souris inversé pour l'axe Y (je joue avec la souris inversé) pourquoi pas. Mais bon perso j'ai pas trop de pb avec le lean, même dans la même direction, surtout que le lean je l'ai mis en toggle.
> Donc passer de D à E très vite et continuer de bouger vers la droite avec D penché c'est pas trop un soucis.


C’est pas vraiment le même principe vu qu’inverser la souris ne te permet pas de faire des choses en plus. En inversant les touches de lean tu peux te déplacer d’un côté et, pendant ce déplacement, sans t’arrêter, te pencher d’un coup. C’est plus efficace pour surprendre ton adversaire quand tu passes un angle ou une porte. Ça permet aussi de mieux naviguer dans une carte. Quand tu te déplaces de pièces en pièces, pour t’exposer le moins possible tu es censé te pencher du côte où tu vas, alternant sans arrêt les côtés pour vérifier chaque angle. Avec les réglages par défaut tu ne peux pas facilement le faire. Pendant que tu avances en diagonale (Z et D par exemple) c’est la galère pour te pencher dans la même direction (E) sans t’arrêter.




> Effectivement, c'est loin d'être con, mais je sens que je vais m'emmêler les pinceaux sévère au début


Ah ben au début j’avais du mal. Si tu joues à d’autres FPS avec du lean je te conseille de faire le même changement sinon c’est l’horreur.

----------


## AgentDerf

Putain le pistolet des italiens à l'air complètement OP, regarder vers 2:15 :




Il tue n'importe qui en 2 ou 3 balles max, n'importe ou dans le corps sans recoil.

----------


## Kaelis

On a déjà fait quelques 5v5 avec les "règles de la Pro League" et il y a un truc que j'ai toujours pas saisi : j'ai l'impression qu'on se retrouve à jouer les deux mêmes points en boucle.

J'ai peut-être rêvé mais ça fait plusieurs fois de suite que ça me fait tiquer.

----------


## Frypolar

Non, c’est ça sur la plupart des cartes. Tu joues les points les plus faciles à défendre donc tu tournes souvent sur uniquement deux points.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Ouais mais comme nous on est pas des joueurs ESL on pourrait tout mettre comme la PL mais au moins laisser la rotation obligatoire des points une fois qu'ils sont gagnés.

Et pas sûr non plus que quand on jouait avec des nouveaux comme hier les paramètres ESL soient les meilleurs pour leur simplifier le jeu.

----------


## Kaelis

Je suis pas expert en parties classées (j'en fais très peu) mais est-ce qu'en temps normal on est forcé de tourner sur plus que deux quand on gagne par exemple ? J'ai des souvenirs où l'on devait se mettre au boulot pour gagner un point plus difficile à défendre.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Je suis pas expert en parties classées (j'en fais très peu) mais est-ce qu'en temps normal on est forcé de tourner sur plus que deux quand on gagne par exemple ? J'ai des souvenirs où l'on devait se mettre au boulot pour gagner un point plus difficile à défendre.


En ranked, les points sont reset qu'en cas de 3-3.
Sinon, si tu gagnes tu peux pas reprendre le même spot. Même après être allé faire un tour sur un autre bomb site

----------


## Shep1

> Ouais mais comme nous on est pas des joueurs ESL on pourrait tout mettre comme la PL mais au moins laisser la rotation obligatoire des points une fois qu'ils sont gagnés.
> 
> Et pas sûr non plus que quand on jouait avec des nouveaux comme hier les paramètres ESL soient les meilleurs pour leur simplifier le jeu.


C'est pas en restant sur les règles Casual qu'ils vont progresser bien au contraire. Sortir de sa zone de confort, c'est le mieux pour progresser. Et finalement, le truc le plus handicapant, c'est surtout l'absence de feed pour les points (spot, blessure, etc...), aussi le timer, mais c'est le même en ranked donc bon... Les matchs sont juste plus long, c'est tout.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> C'est pas en restant sur les règles Casual qu'ils vont progresser bien au contraire. Sortir de sa zone de confort, c'est le mieux pour progresser. Et finalement, le truc le plus handicapant, c'est surtout l'absence de feed pour les points (spot, blessure, etc...), aussi le timer, mais c'est le même en ranked donc bon... Les matchs sont juste plus long, c'est tout.


Justement, on peut les faire jouer avec les paramètres ranked. Pas ceux d'ESL.

----------


## Redlight

Bof avec ou sans les points ils auront du mal à comprendre ce qu'il se passe. Les 5v5 c'est sympa mais les équipes sont trop hétérogènes pour faire espérer progresser qui que ce soit.

----------


## Kaelis

Merci pour les précisions sur la rotation des points.

Je me contente de me mettre les pieds sous la table quand il y a une 5v5 (donc c'est une réflexion que je me suis fait plusieurs fois plus qu'une critique) mais je ne suis un peu perplexe quand on cherche à mimer des conditions de joueurs exceptionnels (pour moi c'est même pas une question de débutants ou d'habitués).

Le temps réduit du round je trouve ça cool pour forcer les attaquants à s'engager et éviter que ça dure trois plombes, les temps sur le defuser ça m'agace un peu mais bon pourquoi pas après tout (même si je pige pas bien l'intérêt) et ouais les deux points qui tournent en boucle par contre je trouve ça dommage (hier on avait parlé de prendre volontairement un troisième point plus délicat pour varier mais j'avoue ne pas me rappeler le résultat des votes, on est peut-être coupables de ne pas avoir varié le jeu nous-même).

Je dis ça parce que j'en suis arrivé à me demander si ça allait pas un peu loin au détriment du plaisir de jouer. Quand j'ai entendu un truc du style "les pros ne jouent que les maps de jour, faudra virer les maps de nuit dans la playlist" je me suis posé la question.

C'était sympa hier soir, c'est simplement une réflexion que je me fais. Si on continue comme ça je vais pas me lamenter.

----------


## Redlight

Les paramètres ESL ouvrent des possibilité de gameplay et récompense le skill et la communication. Quand tu es down par un wallbang tu as des chances de t'en sortir car l'ennemi n'est pas forcément au courant. Idem tu n'as pas les assist donc c'est important de dire quel opérateur tu as tué etc...

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Merci pour les précisions sur la rotation des points.
> 
> Je me contente de me mettre les pieds sous la table quand il y a une 5v5 (donc c'est une réflexion que je me suis fait plusieurs fois plus qu'une critique) mais je ne suis un peu perplexe quand on cherche à mimer des conditions de joueurs exceptionnels (pour moi c'est même pas une question de débutants ou d'habitués).
> 
> Le temps réduit du round je trouve ça cool pour forcer les attaquants à s'engager et éviter que ça dure trois plombes, les temps sur le defuser ça m'agace un peu mais bon pourquoi pas après tout (même si je pige pas bien l'intérêt) et ouais les deux points qui tournent en boucle par contre je trouve ça dommage (hier on avait parlé de prendre volontairement un troisième point plus délicat pour varier mais j'avoue ne pas me rappeler le résultat des votes, on est peut-être coupables de ne pas avoir varié le jeu nous-même).
> 
> Je dis ça parce que j'en suis arrivé à me demander si ça allait pas un peu loin au détriment du plaisir de jouer. Quand j'ai entendu un truc du style "les pros ne jouent que les maps de jour, faudra virer les maps de nuit dans la playlist" je me suis posé la question.
> 
> C'était sympa hier soir, c'est simplement une réflexion que je me fais. Si on continue comme ça je vais pas me lamenter.


Si, nous on a tourné entre la chambre/théatre, chicha/billard et bar bleu/sunrise

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Les paramètre ESL ouvre des possibilité de gameplay et récompense le skill et la communication. Quand tu es down par un wallbang tu as des chances de t'en sortir car l'ennemi n'est pas forcément au courant. Idem tu n'as pas les assist donc c'est important de dire quel opérateur tu as tué etc...


Là en l'occurence ce qui gêne Kaelis c'est surtout de tourner sur 2 points uniquement sur des parties de 30/45 minutes quand les maps en proposent 4.
Et je suis d'accord avec lui. C'est assez chiant de jouer tout le temps le même point. Il aurait suffit qu'on perde toutes nos défenses et on aurait passé notre temps sur penthouse/theatre je pense (coastline)

----------


## Shep1

> Bof avec ou sans les points ils auront du mal à comprendre ce qu'il se passe. Les 5v5 c'est sympa mais les équipes sont trop hétérogènes pour faire espérer progresser qui que ce soit.


Parfois ça passe plutôt bien, et comme je dis, ça permet aux plus faible de jouer à un niveau plus soutenu avec de vraies stratégies et tout. Hier soir, Fourras ne s'est pas amusé, c'est vrai, mais il a dit lui même qu'il était dans un mauvais jour et je cite "qu'il n'était pas dedans"... C'est justement en faisant plus de matchs de ce type que les gars vont progresser, je pense qu'il faut un peu persévérer. 
Il y a eu des 5vs5 assez serré, et celui d'hier n'était pas vraiment déséquilibré, le score : 6-5 en dit long...

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Parfois ça passe plutôt bien, et comme je dis, ça permet aux plus faible de jouer à un niveau plus soutenu avec de vraies stratégies et tout. Hier soir, Fourras ne s'est pas amusé, c'est vrai, mais il a dit lui même qu'il était dans un mauvais jour et je cite "qu'il n'était pas dedans"... C'est justement en faisant plus de matchs de ce type que les gars vont progresser, je pense qu'il faut un peu persévérer. 
> Il y a eu des 5vs5 assez serré, et celui d'hier n'était pas vraiment déséquilibré, le score : 6-5 en dit long...


On vous aurait éclaté s'il y avait pas eu cette partie où j'ai été déco et zektulu AFK à cause de sa petite

----------


## Redlight

> Si, nous on a tourné entre la chambre/théatre, chicha/billard et bar bleu/sunrise
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Là en l'occurence ce qui gêne Kaelis c'est surtout de tourner sur 2 points uniquement sur des parties de 30/45 minutes quand les maps en proposent 4.
> Et je suis d'accord avec lui. C'est assez chiant de jouer tout le temps le même point. Il aurait suffit qu'on perde toutes nos défenses et on aurait passé notre temps sur penthouse/theatre je pense (coastline)


Bah tu joues rarement sur plus de point en ranked. Donc je vois pas trop le soucis. Et Coastline est l'une des maps avec le plus de bomb site viable.

----------


## Shep1

> Je dis ça parce que j'en suis arrivé à me demander si ça allait pas un peu loin au détriment du plaisir de jouer. Quand j'ai entendu un truc du style "les pros ne jouent que les maps de jour, faudra virer les maps de nuit dans la playlist" je me suis posé la question.
> 
> C'était sympa hier soir, c'est simplement une réflexion que je me fais. Si on continue comme ça je vais pas me lamenter.


C'est moi qui ait dit ça.
Je pense que le but des 5vs5 est justement de faire des trucs qu'on en peut pas faire en casual ou en ranked, sinon autant partir sur ces mods là. L'aspect "j'affronte d'autres CPC" est cool mais pour moi ce n'est pas le seul et unique intérêt. Là, sans se prendre pour des progamers ou même des gars de CL, on peut jouer dans les mêmes conditions que les pros, avec le jeu le mieux équilibré qui soit.

On a fait d'autres "version" de 5vs5, en réaliste, strat roulette, etc... En ce moment on fait des games type ESL... Mais pourquoi pas changer et faire d'autres formats, on a bien jouer les cartes sortie de rotation y'a pas longtemps.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> On vous aurait éclaté s'il y avait pas eu cette partie où j'ai été déco et zektulu AFK à cause de sa petite


Possible aussi. Mais de mon côté j'ai été deux fois AFK (alt tab au début + caca au milieu) en attaque.
Je pensais les équipes équilibrés, si d'autres pensent que ça n'a pas été le cas, il faudra qu'on revoit ça.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Bah tu joues rarement sur plus de point en ranked. Donc je vois pas trop le soucis. Et Coastline est l'une des maps avec le plus de bomb site viable.


Bah en ranked, si tu gagnes tes points t'es obligé de partir ailleurs.
Donc à 2-1 en ranked sur coastline, t'as déjà fait penthouse/theater et hookah/pool. Donc pour le 3-1 t'es obligé de partir kitchen ou blue bar/sunrise.
Et à 3-2 t'es obligé d'aller au dernier point non fait.

Donc si, en ranked tu joues sur plus que 2 points...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Possible aussi. Mais de mon côté j'ai été deux fois AFK (alt tab au début + caca au milieu) en attaque.
> Je pensais les équipes équilibrés, si d'autres pensent que ça n'a pas été le cas, il faudra qu'on revoit ça.


non non, c'était pour chambrer  :;): .
J'ai trouvé aussi que les équipes étaient bien comparé à d'autres 5v5 qu'on a pu faire par le passé.

en plus on avait ssax en agent infiltré chez vous qui s'occupait de vous abattre quand vous lui tourniez le dos.

----------


## Redlight

> Bah en ranked, si tu gagnes tes points t'es obligé de partir ailleurs.
> Donc à 2-1 en ranked sur coastline, t'as déjà fait penthouse/theater et hookah/pool. Donc pour le 3-1 t'es obligé de partir kitchen ou blue bar/sunrise.
> Et à 3-2 t'es obligé d'aller au dernier point non fait.
> 
> Donc si, en ranked tu joues sur plus que 2 points...
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> ...


Heu revoit t'es calcul tu te plantes quelque part  ::XD::  A 2-1 avec 2 défenses gagnées tu joue le 4 round en attaque et seulement le 5ième en défense. Donc au pire tu joues sur 3 bomb sites.

De toute façon c'est simple, tu joues 3 bombes sites soient sur des parties désiquilibrées (genre tu mène 3-0 et tu as commencé en défense),  soit lors de 3-3 où toutes les défenses on été gagnées (car si une attaque a gagné ça veut dire que tu peux rejouer ce bomb site). 

Donc je réitère, tu joues rarement 3 bomb sites en ranked car le moindre attaque gagné (ou défense perdu c'est pareil) permet de rejouer le bomb site.  :;): 

Genre combien de fois en ranked tu as attaqué ou défendu cash room sur club house ? Ou kitchen sur Oregon ? etc...

----------


## Wedgge

> Merci pour les précisions sur la rotation des points.
> 
> Je me contente de me mettre les pieds sous la table quand il y a une 5v5 (donc c'est une réflexion que je me suis fait plusieurs fois plus qu'une critique) mais je ne suis un peu perplexe quand on cherche à mimer des conditions de joueurs exceptionnels (pour moi c'est même pas une question de débutants ou d'habitués).
> 
> Le temps réduit du round je trouve ça cool pour forcer les attaquants à s'engager et éviter que ça dure trois plombes, les temps sur le defuser ça m'agace un peu mais bon pourquoi pas après tout (même si je pige pas bien l'intérêt) et ouais les deux points qui tournent en boucle par contre je trouve ça dommage (hier on avait parlé de prendre volontairement un troisième point plus délicat pour varier mais j'avoue ne pas me rappeler le résultat des votes, on est peut-être coupables de ne pas avoir varié le jeu nous-même).
> 
> Je dis ça parce que j'en suis arrivé à me demander si ça allait pas un peu loin au détriment du plaisir de jouer. Quand j'ai entendu un truc du style "les pros ne jouent que les maps de jour, faudra virer les maps de nuit dans la playlist" je me suis posé la question.
> 
> C'était sympa hier soir, c'est simplement une réflexion que je me fais. Si on continue comme ça je vais pas me lamenter.


Si vous souhaitez changer les paramètres dites le pas de problème là dessus. Personnellement je mets les paramètres ESL pour d'une part apporter du changement et faire sortir les canards de leur zone de confort et d'autres part parce que c'est un format très bien équilibré. L'absence d'indication sur les drone/cam/mise au sol je le mets simplement pour forcer les joueurs à communiquer entre eux, c'est aussi le but des v5, si ça gène vraiment on l'enlèvera. 

Entre les afk et les teams kill (devinez encore qui c'est qui a lâchement été assassiné) c'était assez chaotique effectivement et entre les nouveaux et ceux qui n'avaient pas joué depuis un bail l'équilibrage était moyen j'ai trouvé. Et sachez que j'ai été contraint de spawnkill parce que Shep, cet espèce de gros naze, avait visiblement un transit des plus capricieux  :tired: .

----------


## Kaelis

Quand ça part en partie j'évite de commenter parce qu'avec 10 personnes en attente et le type qui organise (merci à lui) c'est pas le moment de faire chier  ::ninja::  Je préfère l'ouvrir après.

----------


## MrBishop

> Merci pour les précisions sur la rotation des points.
> 
> Je me contente de me mettre les pieds sous la table quand il y a une 5v5 (donc c'est une réflexion que je me suis fait plusieurs fois plus qu'une critique) mais je ne suis un peu perplexe quand on cherche à mimer des conditions de joueurs exceptionnels (pour moi c'est même pas une question de débutants ou d'habitués).
> 
> Le temps réduit du round je trouve ça cool pour forcer les attaquants à s'engager et éviter que ça dure trois plombes, les temps sur le defuser ça m'agace un peu mais bon pourquoi pas après tout (même si je pige pas bien l'intérêt) et ouais les deux points qui tournent en boucle par contre je trouve ça dommage (hier on avait parlé de prendre volontairement un troisième point plus délicat pour varier mais j'avoue ne pas me rappeler le résultat des votes, on est peut-être coupables de ne pas avoir varié le jeu nous-même).
> 
> Je dis ça parce que j'en suis arrivé à me demander si ça allait pas un peu loin au détriment du plaisir de jouer. Quand j'ai entendu un truc du style "les pros ne jouent que les maps de jour, faudra virer les maps de nuit dans la playlist" je me suis posé la question.
> 
> C'était sympa hier soir, c'est simplement une réflexion que je me fais. Si on continue comme ça je vais pas me lamenter.


Je pense pareil. Perso j'ai aucune envie de jouer comme les pros, c'est pour ça que le map pool ranked me saoule (et continue à me saouler) parce que je trouve ça débile d'imposer à des joueurs le map pool similaire qu'en PL.
Je me suis fais surprendre aussi par le temps du defuser, fin je m'y attendais pas du tout et c'était vraiment long. Mais bon, ça fait partie du jeu.
Après j'ai un peu du mal à jouer contre les canards (je suis pas si je suis le seul ou pas, et vous pourrez dire que je trouve des excuses) mais ça me perturbe de me retrouver contre Manly, Red ou Shep. Fin à chaque fois au lieu d'annoncer le nom de l'opérateur, genre j'annonce "Red dans Master" ou "Shep derrière le bouclier" et c'est débile de ma part parce que le call est pourrit du coup.

Mais sinon c'est cool hein. Juste que moi j'ai pas forcément envie de jouer avec les paramètres ESL mais bon, je fais avec.  ::happy2::

----------


## Korbeil

Moi j'ai beaucoup aimé la custom hier soir ! 
Equilibré et on a vraiment plus le temps de jouer / se poser sur la partie qu'en casu  ::):

----------


## Redlight

Le temps de diffuse c'est pareil, perso je trouve ça vraiment mieux. Ca évite les plantes ninja, ça rend l'utilisation de Smoke vraiment intéressante et ça oblige à mettre en place les conditions pour planter.

----------


## Wedgge

Oui j'ai oublié de préciser, mais de même le defuse à 7 secondes et non 5 c'est aussi pour forcer à construire son action, entre autres choses les v5 peuvent servir de bonnes bases d'entrainements/d'apprentissage, plus c'est difficile plus ça paraîtra simple et fluide en rank/casu. Je changerai quelques paramètres pour la prochaine, après on avait également testé le format R6tm est tout le monde avait bien apprécié si ma mémoire est bonne.

Après pour les call du style Jazz dans la cuisine, Shep dans les toilettes, Styx dans les douches ça reste compréhensible voir même prévisible  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Le format R6TM ce qui est chiant c'est que ça peut durer des heures.
Moi le seul point qui me gênait c'est la non rotation des bomb site.

Après jour/nuit, je m'en fous un peu. 
L'affichage des points et le temps de pose/defuse pareil. C'est juste que ça surprend la première fois quand tu t'y attends pas.

----------


## Frypolar

> les temps sur le defuser ça m'agace un peu mais bon pourquoi pas après tout (même si je pige pas bien l'intérêt)


De base c’est trop court. Tu peux trop facilement jouer le ninja et tu peux passer en force. Par exemple, si t’as toute ta vie tu peux poser le defuser dans la fumée de Smoke et survivre il me semble. Avec les réglages ESL c’est impossible.




> Il y a eu des 5vs5 assez serré, et celui d'hier n'était pas vraiment déséquilibré, le score : 6-5 en dit long...


J’étais pas là mais le score ne veut pas dire que c’était serré au niveau des joueurs. Peut-être que des joueurs étaient tués toujours très vite et que les rounds se terminaient toujours entre les deux même joueurs. Dans ce cas ça n’est pas très rigolo pour tout le monde.

----------


## Gtag

Ton CPU mouline ? Bonne nouvelle !

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Ton CPU mouline ? Bonne nouvelle !


Ah donc je ne suis pas fou !
Impossible d'atteindre plus de 100 fps maintenant ou des les garder stable alors qu'avant j'étais à 144

----------


## Flipmode

C'est fou comme d'une game à l'autre l'ambiance est radicalement différente !

2 premières game toxic au possilbe dont une ou on veut me kick parce que je donne les info "_im plat i dont need your info_" OK bonhomme (j'ai leave avant la fin).

2 d'après tellement de teamplay qu'on s'est ajouté en fin de game  ::o:

----------


## Noxx

> Ton CPU mouline ? Bonne nouvelle !


J'ai des retours windows depuis 3 /4 jours et je suis obligé de relancer le jeu, je ne sais pas si il y a un lien.

----------


## Kaelis

> Par exemple, si t’as toute ta vie tu peux poser le defuser dans la fumée de Smoke et survivre il me semble.


Si tu n'en es pas sûr, ça arrive rarement. Ça m'est jamais arrivé perso. Ce qui me gène c'est qu'avec le temps réduit d'un round ça devient une telle corvée de planter qu'on fait du deathmatch à quasiment tous les rounds (ou on pose le defuser en nette supériorité numérique).

Je reconnais que ça limite le plant dans du fumigène.

----------


## Wedgge

Déso Bishop.

----------


## Shep1

> Déso Bishop.


patpat bishop  :Emo:

----------


## n0ra

> 


Amen.

----------


## Frypolar

> J'ai des retours windows depuis 3 /4 jours et je suis obligé de relancer le jeu, je ne sais pas si il y a un lien.


Moi ça fait des mois, depuis la MaJ de Doka/Vigil il me semble. Je peux rarement faire une partie complète, ça plante entre deux rounds. Même terro hunt ça plante à la fin.




> Si tu n'en es pas sûr, ça arrive rarement.


Ou alors c’est juste que je ne joue plus depuis un moment. voir ci-dessus, et que je jouais rarement en casual, bombe, face à un Smoke pas trop con. Par contre en partie classée c’est une situation très fréquente.

----------


## MrBishop

> patpat bishop


 :Emo: 

Leak de Doc Elite :




:meurt:

----------


## Redlight

> Moi ça fait des mois, depuis la MaJ de Doka/Vigil il me semble. Je peux rarement faire une partie complète, ça plante entre deux rounds. Même terro hunt ça plante à la fin.
> 
> 
> 
> Ou alors c’est juste que je ne joue plus depuis un moment. voir ci-dessus, et que je jouais rarement en casual, bombe, face à un Smoke pas trop con. Par contre en partie classée c’est une situation très fréquente.


Généralement tu as le temps en ranked car souvent les smokes se déclenchent peu après avoir amorcé la pose du defuser. Même s'il vaut mieux se barrer pour revenir si le temps te le permet.

----------


## Wedgge

> Leak de Doc Elite :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :meurt:


Non mais là faut arrêter quoi, c'est pas un skin élite ça, c'est Freddie Mercury en pijama  :Facepalm: .

----------


## Shep1

> Non mais là faut arrêter quoi, c'est pas un skin élite ça, c'est Freddie Mercury en pijama .


Et après on se paye ma gueule quand je dit que les gars de la DA du jeu font de la merde. Faut vraiment qu'ils arrêtent, parce quand je vois ça, je pourrais les tuer. De chagrin hein. Nan, faut vraiment qu'ils arrêtent de publier des skins.

----------


## Agano

Mais vous n'avez rien compris, il est juste FABULEUX  :Emo:

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Je le trouve pas mal également.
Après c'est des skins hein. On s'en fout un peu.
Et faut bien qu'ils se fassent de l'argent quelque part pour continuer à faire vivre le jeu.

----------


## Korbeil

Non mais le doc skinné WW2 avec le stim pistol, c'est une blague ?

----------


## AgentDerf

WW2? WW1 tu veux dire.

Mais en effet je la trouve pas fantastique, justement un Doc de la WW2 ça aurai plus de gueule. Franchement niveau GIGN il y a que l'élite de Twich qui est cool. Rook et la Doc sont vraiment ridicule.

----------


## Agano

1eGM tu veux dire.

----------


## MAIVLY

Le seul regret que j'ai pour cette skin, c'est qu'il n'y a pas de bulles qui sortent de sa pipe

----------


## Lancelot du lag

Ils auraient au moins pu mettre un skin de la division Charlemagne ou de la Milice.

:crosstopic:

----------


## mcgrill

> Non mais là faut arrêter quoi, c'est pas un skin élite ça, c'est Freddie Mercury en pijama .


Putain avec un pti haut jaune et un pantalon de survet blanc j'achète !

----------


## skyblazer

> WW2? WW1 tu veux dire.
> 
> Mais en effet je la trouve pas fantastique, justement un Doc de la WW2 ça aurai plus de gueule. Franchement niveau GIGN il y a que l'élite de Twich qui est cool. Rook et la Doc sont vraiment ridicule.


Elle est très bien l'elite de Rook. Ca fait combi de désamorceur d'explosif.

----------


## Noxx

Je trouve le skin WW1 sympa  ::ninja::  mais la tête gâche l'ensemble. Faut bien payer les serveurs donc j'ai acheté le BB élite pour payer ma cotisation.

----------


## Lancelot du lag

Autrement on peut très bien jouer avec les skins de base...... ::siffle::   ::siffle::

----------


## AgentDerf

Ben surtout que Doc on l'a vu dans les cinématiques de l'opération Chiméria, et la franchement avec sa moustache ça le fait pas.

----------


## Zebb

Ca fait une semaine que j'ai le jeu, et j'ai pour la première fois réussi à faire une partie où j'ai tué + d'un ennemi dans la manche (avant de mourir à mon tour, bien évidemment).

C'est assez rude quand même. Je commence à assimiler l'utilisation des armes et des gadgets, mais je ne sais jamais vraiment où aller/me placer, surtout en défense.

----------


## Kaelis

Même avec des centaines d'heures au compteur on apprend toujours des trucs, faut pas s'en faire. Y a une tonne de "coups de pute" à subir au moins une fois pour apprendre la leçon par exemple.

Pour les cartes il y a pas de secret, il faut jouer et si possible discuter pour assimiler les noms des pièces. Bien connaître les cartes ça change la vie, ça fait un bon objectif à atteindre pour un nouveau joueur je trouve. Bon courage  ::P:

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> je pourrais les tuer. De chagrin hein.


Habile

https://kaamelott-soundboard.2ec0b4....arler_aux_gens

----------


## Evene

Une fois qu'on connait un peu les maps je recommande Coconut Brah Gaming pour apprendre de sales angles et spots, ça donne des idées. Et les débriefs de pro league sont intéressants aussi, dans l'action on se rend pas toujours compte qu'on a vu des supers tips.

----------


## ChaosNighT

La portée du pompe de Vigil continue de me surprendre à chaque fois  ::wub:: 

https://gfycat.com/EquatorialRashAmericanshorthair

----------


## n0ra

R6fix sera prochainement utilisable pour les mises à jours live ( jusque là c'était dédié pour le TTS ).

https://r6fix.ubi.com/

----------


## Voodoonice

Putain la révélation  ::O:  ::XD:: 
(Je parle de Freddie Mercury en pijama)

----------


## Frypolar

Petite info : sans viser, la LMG de Maestro gagne en précision en cas de tir continu.

----------


## Agano

> Ca fait une semaine que j'ai le jeu, et j'ai pour la première fois réussi à faire une partie où j'ai tué + d'un ennemi dans la manche (avant de mourir à mon tour, bien évidemment).
> 
> C'est assez rude quand même. Je commence à assimiler l'utilisation des armes et des gadgets, mais je ne sais jamais vraiment où aller/me placer, surtout en défense.


T'inquiète, moi ça fait deux ans que j'y joue et j'ai toujours pas retenu où sont placées les caméras  ::ninja::   ::ninja::

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Petite info : sans viser, la LMG de Maestro gagne en précision en cas de tir continu.


ça avec un laser, et on a un pwd9 bis

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> T'inquiète, moi ça fait deux ans que j'y joue et j'ai toujours pas retenu où sont placées les caméras


Sur Tower et Theme Park, moi non plus. Depuis que je ne joue plus Valkyrie en faite.

----------


## Agano

Parc d'Attraction est difficile à retenir au sens large d'ailleurs. Le bâtiment n'est pas hyper grand, mais une fois à l'intérieur c'est assez confus. De manière générale les cartes asiatiques sont complexes, je m'oriente très mal aussi sur Gratte-ciel.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Parc d'Attraction est difficile à retenir au sens large d'ailleurs. Le bâtiment n'est pas hyper grand, mais une fois à l'intérieur c'est assez confus. De manière générale les cartes asiatiques sont complexes, je m'oriente très mal aussi sur Gratte-ciel.


Je ne sais pas si c'est le fait qu'elle soit plus "vielle" que gratte ciel, mais, theme park ça va à eu près pour moi, dans les bombsites usuels, c'est à dire que le bas, coté Gargoyle, je suis perdu, pour le reste, je m'y retrouve. Sauf en terme de call, compliqué de savoir de quelle pièce on parle, ça fini souvent en "petite/grande/moyenne pièce + la couleur, près de".
Sur Tower, peu importe le call je suis perdu, en même temps ça fait 2 saisonx que j'ai mis un gros frein sur le ranked, avec les différents exploit et les maps que je n'arrivais plus à mémoriser et comprendre. 
Après est-ce que ça vient de moi ou bien des maps, je n'en sais rien, j'aurais bien envie de dire que se sont les maps, mais ce n'est pas sur.

----------


## M0s

En tant que joueur qui débarque aussi (coucou le topic au passage), j'aime bien tower et son style très particulier par rapport aux autres maps. Même si elle a l'air d'être bien détestée par une partie des joueurs.

En tout cas un truc que je peux te conseiller Cruzer Zebb c'est de faire le tour des maps en partie custom. Avec iq notamment, bien pratique pour repérer toutes les caméras. Et ensuite de se concentrer sur une portion très spécifique d'une map (genre un bp) et de péter les murs les sols, les hatchs, etc... tout autour avec sledge pour voir la même portion "fermée" et "ouverte". 

Ca vaut ce que ça vaut du haut de mes même pas 20h de jeu en pvp, mais ça m'a bien aidé perso pour être un peu plus à l'aise en multi par la suite.

----------


## Shep1

> En tant que joueur qui débarque aussi (coucou le topic au passage), j'aime bien tower et son style très particulier par rapport aux autres maps. Même si elle a l'air d'être bien détestée par une partie des joueurs.
> 
> En tout cas un truc que je peux te conseiller Cruzer c'est de faire le tour des maps en partie custom. Avec iq notamment, bien pratique pour repérer toutes les caméras. Et ensuite de se concentrer sur une portion très spécifique d'une map (genre un bp) et de péter les murs les sols, les hatchs, etc... tout autour avec sledge pour voir la même portion "fermée" et "ouverte". 
> 
> Ca vaut ce que ça vaut du haut de mes même pas 20h de jeu en pvp, mais ça m'a bien aidé perso pour être un peu plus à l'aise en multi par la suite.


Je suis d'accord avec tes conseils. Je me permet juste de dire que Buck est mieux pour casser tous les murs, tu peux recharger ses munitions en chasse aux terroristes.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> En tant que joueur qui débarque aussi (coucou le topic au passage), j'aime bien tower et son style très particulier par rapport aux autres maps. Même si elle a l'air d'être bien détestée par une partie des joueurs.
> 
> En tout cas un truc que je peux te conseiller Cruzer c'est de faire le tour des maps en partie custom. Avec iq notamment, bien pratique pour repérer toutes les caméras. Et ensuite de se concentrer sur une portion très spécifique d'une map (genre un bp) et de péter les murs les sols, les hatchs, etc... tout autour avec sledge pour voir la même portion "fermée" et "ouverte". 
> 
> Ca vaut ce que ça vaut du haut de mes même pas 20h de jeu en pvp, mais ça m'a bien aidé perso pour être un peu plus à l'aise en multi par la suite.


Oui c'est une très bonne démarche ça.
Pour les cams cependant, tu peux aussi passer du coté défenseur, et tu peux directement y accéder avec ton gadget, mais faut connaitre un peu pour comprendre où elle sont.
Et oui, un bon shotgun genre celui des Japonais, qui ouvre bien large les surfaces, ça permet effectivement de comprendre un peu les angles possibles, et les zone à éviter ou bien privilégier (suivant de quel coté de l'arme tu te situes).

N'hésite pas à pisser sur le Mumble, il y a de tous les niveaux, surtout dernièrement avec les nouveaux arrivés.

Edit : passer*

mais je laisse le pisser ça me fait rire.

----------


## M0s

> Je suis d'accord avec tes conseils. Je me permet juste de dire que Buck est mieux pour casser tous les murs, tu peux recharger ses munitions en chasse aux terroristes.


Ah ouais super astuce, merci à toi. J'ai eu du mal à choisir en plus entre buck et valk avant de finalement débloquer madame blacke eye. Buck est donc le prochain sur la liste  ::P: 


Edit: 


> Oui c'est une très bonne démarche ça.
> Pour les cams cependant, tu peux aussi passer du coté défenseur, et tu peux directement y accéder avec ton gadget, mais faut connaitre un peu pour comprendre où elle sont.


Ah oui c'est vrai que j'y pense jamais mais c'est une bonne solution aussi. Faudrait que je trouve l'adresse du mec qui a créé le site r6maps.com d'ailleurs pour aller lui faire des bisous tellement il facilite la vie pour se repérer sur les cartes.




> N'hésite pas à pisser sur le Mumble, il y a de tous les niveaux, surtout dernièrement avec les nouveaux arrivés.
> 
> Edit : passer*
> 
> mais je laisse le pisser ça me fait rire.


 :^_^:  Ca marche, je passerai vous faire un petit coucou à l'occasion.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Ah ouais super astuce, merci à toi. J'ai eu du mal à choisir en plus entre buck et valk avant de finalement débloquer madame blacke eye. Buck est donc le prochain sur la liste


Tu verras son C8 a un recul... considérable.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Vu sur reddit et assez vrai (malheureusement...)




> *If bandit was released today...*
> He’d have a resistance to Twitch’s drone. A fully auto secondary w/all attachments. Thatcher’s emp would just disabled his battery and all bandit would have to do is pick it up and place it back down to reactivate it. He could use his batteries as a defibrillator and revive people giving them extra health. And lastly he could take a shot of meth to revive himself.

----------


## Frypolar

La vitesse de tir de Glaz a été augmentée apparemment sauf que ce n’est pas indiqué dans le patch note...

----------


## Wedgge

Pas un mal, là il tire comme un vieux un petit up ne serait pas de refus, j'ai tendance à le préférer par rapport à un BB, question de mobilité et pour tenir les angles y a pas meilleur.

----------


## JazzMano

https://streamable.com/wt8v2

----------


## Korbeil

> https://streamable.com/wt8v2


 ::XD::

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> https://streamable.com/wt8v2


Hahah pas mal.

T'as la suite avec le flick de Tommy de l'espace ?

----------


## Barbe Rousse

C'est avant le flick. On le voit pas du coup

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> C'est avant le flick. On le voit pas du coup


Non non le flick c'est bien après, quand il tue Hibana d'un HS, elle sort par la porte où tu étais placé.

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> T'inquiète, moi ça fait deux ans que j'y joue et j'ai toujours pas retenu où sont placées les caméras


Copain!  :haha:  :haha:

----------


## Redlight

Perso j'ai fais quelques partie sur Villa, la map est magnifique mais je trouve que le rez de chaussé est beaucoup trop labyrinthique. Ca va demander des plombs à droner alors que les défenseurs peuvent y retourner en 1 clin d'oeil. Par sur qu'elle soit compétitive.

----------


## Korbeil

La rage d'hier soir en ranked: 1 ragequit et Thommy qui a des soucis de co aussi  ::'(: 
Il devrait y avoir un système pour "annuler" une partie quand quelqu'un leave au bout d'un certains temps ....

Et si vous voulez, j'enregistre toutes les parties ici où je suis: https://www.twitch.tv/mrfatpanda44/videos/all (si vous voulez clipper :D)

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> La rage d'hier soir en ranked: 1 ragequit et Thommy qui a des soucis de co aussi 
> Il devrait y avoir un système pour "annuler" une partie quand quelqu'un leave au bout d'un certains temps ....
> 
> Et si vous voulez, j'enregistre toutes les parties ici où je suis: https://www.twitch.tv/mrfatpanda44/videos/all (si vous voulez clipper :D)


Je suis perdu avec toi.
3 pseudos différents sur CPC, mumble et R6S.
T'as des problèmes d'identité ? Tu veux en parler ?

----------


## Korbeil

> Je suis perdu avec toi.
> 3 pseudos différents sur CPC, mumble et R6S.
> T'as des problèmes d'identité ? Tu veux en parler ?


OUAI ALORS DU CALME  ::XD:: 
Donc, mes pseudos regroupent:
- panda_______ (R6S, anciennement mumble CPC)
- Pandouleuh (mumble CPC)
- Mealtime (pleins de trucs)
- MrFatPanda (< avec des chiffres: 44 ou 123 surtout: Youtube / Twitch / Twitter)
- PANDDOUSSSSSS (Steam)

voilà voilàààà :D
(et puis Korbeil ici, mais ce compte est vieuuuuuuuuux)

FACILE NON ? (ça me fait penser qu'il faut que j'update ma signature pour aider les gens  ::rolleyes:: )

----------


## Wedgge

> C'est avant le flick. On le voit pas du coup


Si si c'est le premier le moule shot ultime de toute l'histoire de CPC, on le voit à peine mais on entend bien Tommy gueuler "QUOI ?§"  ::XD:: . Sinon Barbe le verdict est tombé on voyait bien l'attaquant, miskine l'aveugle.

----------


## Frypolar

> Si si c'est le premier le moule shot ultime de toute l'histoire de CPC, on le voit à peine mais on entend bien Tommy gueuler "QUOI ?§" . Sinon Barbe le verdict est tombé on voyait bien l'attaquant, miskine l'aveugle.


Normalement j’en ai un de toi avec un Kapkan  ::siffle::

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Si si c'est le premier le moule shot ultime de toute l'histoire de CPC, on le voit à peine mais on entend bien Tommy gueuler "QUOI ?§" . Sinon Barbe le verdict est tombé on voyait bien l'attaquant, miskine l'aveugle.


Aaah, ah bah je n'ai pas suivi du tout, je pensais que c'était le last kill.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> La rage d'hier soir en ranked: 1 ragequit et Thommy qui a des soucis de co aussi 
> Il devrait y avoir un système pour "annuler" une partie quand quelqu'un leave au bout d'un certains temps ....
> 
> Et si vous voulez, j'enregistre toutes les parties ici où je suis: https://www.twitch.tv/mrfatpanda44/videos/all (si vous voulez clipper :D)


T'as un espèce de bourdonnement chelou dans tes vidéos.

----------


## Gtag

> T'as un espèce de bourdonnement chelou dans tes vidéos.


C'est sa voix.

----------


## Korbeil

> T'as un espèce de bourdonnement chelou dans tes vidéos.


Ouai je sais pas POURQUOI  ::(:  C'est sans doute lié au son que Shep (entre-autre) entends sur Mumble, faut que je regarde ça  :;):

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> C'est sa voix.


 ::ninja::

----------


## Korbeil

Et ça permet de faire des trucs chouettes comme ça en plus  ::P: 
https://clips.twitch.tv/SavageAbstruseLasagnaRedCoat

----------


## Frypolar

> Ouai je sais pas POURQUOI  C'est sans doute lié au son que Shep (entre-autre) entends sur Mumble, faut que je regarde ça


Ton micro est branché en façade ? Si oui essaie de le brancher à l’arrière. Ce genre de bruit, en général c’est soit ton micro qui est trop boosté soit une interférence liée à un ou plusieurs autres composants ce qui arrive souvent quand tu utilises les ports en façade (derrière il y a un fil, souvent non-blindé, qui traverse ta tour donc, forcément, il chope facilement des merdes au passage).

----------


## Wedgge

> Normalement j’en ai un de toi avec un Kapkan


 ::ninja::

----------


## Korbeil

> Ton micro est branché en façade ? Si oui essaie de le brancher à l’arrière. Ce genre de bruit, en général c’est soit ton micro qui est trop boosté soit une interférence liée à un ou plusieurs autres composants ce qui arrive souvent quand tu utilises les ports en façade (derrière il y a un fil, souvent non-blindé, qui traverse ta tour donc, forcément, il chope facilement des merdes au passage).


A l'arrière, mais de ce que me disais Shep, mon modèle de casque (https://www.massdrop.com/buy/massdro...gaming-headset) demande un truc que ferait pas le chipset audio de ma carte mère. Il faut que je prenne le temps de passer par ma carte son physique (https://fr.audiofanzine.com/interfac...scarlett-18i8/), mais j'ai pas les drivers sur mon ordi de jeu donc faut que je me pose pour m'en occuper  ::rolleyes:: 
Normalement avec ce genre de carte son ça devrait régler le soucis !

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> A l'arrière, mais de ce que me disais Shep, mon modèle de casque (https://www.massdrop.com/buy/massdro...gaming-headset) demande un truc que ferait pas le chipset audio de ma carte mère. Il faut que je prenne le temps de passer par ma carte son physique (https://fr.audiofanzine.com/interfac...scarlett-18i8/), mais j'ai pas les drivers sur mon ordi de jeu donc faut que je me pose pour m'en occuper 
> Normalement avec ce genre de carte son ça devrait régler le soucis !


Si tu veux j'ai un casque à vendre. Neuf, jamais utilisé.  ::ninja::

----------


## Korbeil

> Si tu veux j'ai un casque à vendre. Neuf, jamais utilisé.


J'ai deux casques comme celui que j'ai link en vrai ...  ::rolleyes:: 
Et aussi un HyperX Cloud 2 en backup.

Je suis assez équipé je pense  :;):

----------


## Frypolar

> A l'arrière, mais de ce que me disais Shep, mon modèle de casque (https://www.massdrop.com/buy/massdro...gaming-headset) demande un truc que ferait pas le chipset audio de ma carte mère.


Je doute fortement que ce soit ça, surtout pour le micro qui n’a rien de particulier  ::P:  Ta carte son peut toutefois régler le soucis mais uniquement car elle est externe à ton PC donc tu devrais être protégé des interférences.

----------


## skyblazer

Surtout que pour brancher ton micro sur un 18i8, tu va t'amuser, puisqu'il n'y a pas de jack, et je ne suis pas sûr que le micro dynamique du casque kiffe plus que ça l'alimentation fantôme.

----------


## Redlight

Le problème de Villa : https://imgur.com/a/UfLGsG3 53 pièces/escaliers contre 33 sur une map comme Chalet.

----------


## Wedgge

Ah oui d'accord, en fait quand tu nous as dit " quelques pièces en trop" c'était plus "gros zbeul 2000 dans l'architecture".

----------


## Kaelis

C'est un plaisir de jouer avec les derniers arrivants, je ne pense pas que ça soit le jeu le plus facile à appréhender et pourtant ça échange déjà pas mal d'informations et ça joue bien en équipe. La preuve je peux jouer Montagne des soirées entières, en couvrant des angles et en balançant des infos ça suffit pour que les collègues fassent du bon boulot.

Et individuellement je vois des "débutants" (j'exagère) qui progressent à vue d'œil. Mes excuses à Fourras de lui avoir piqué une belle brochette, la prochaine fois je te laisserai ton dû  ::ninja::

----------


## Barbe Rousse

C'est vrai que sur cette saison on a récupéré une bonne fournée de recrues de qualité.
Ça n'a pas toujours été de cette qualité. Je me souviens encore quand Kaelis est arrivé  ::ninja::

----------


## Kaelis

Ah mais ça va quoi, j'ai commencé à jouer 10 jours après la sortie  ::ninja:: 



Spoiler Alert! 


Pour être sûr que le jeu fonctionnait bien avant de me lancer, bravo le veau pour le coup.

----------


## Shep1

> C'est vrai que sur cette saison on a récupéré une bonne fournée de recrues de qualité.
> Ça n'a pas toujours été de cette qualité. Je me souviens encore quand Kaelis est arrivé


Je me souviens de l'arrivée de Wedgge aussi. Meme après tout ce temps c'est toujours pas ça...  ::ninja::

----------


## Wedgge

Ce type, j'ai carry de ouf hier soir en Blitz avec un 13 pouces  :tired: . Il y a des granges qui vont brûler va pas falloir se demander d'où c'est que ça vient. Va falloir tachez moyen de vous écartez parce que ça va être un bain de sang dès qu'on y récupère le 20 pouces.

----------


## Korbeil

Hier soir, j'ai failli avoir le droit à thommy sur mons stream, à UN KILL de l'avoir  ::'(: 
Sinon: https://clips.twitch.tv/SarcasticKawaiiPotVoteNay  :B):

----------


## Shep1

> Ce type, j'ai carry de ouf hier soir en Blitz avec un 13 pouces . Il y a des granges qui vont brûler va pas falloir se demander d'où c'est que ça vient. Va falloir tachez moyen de vous écartez parce que ça va être un bain de sang dès qu'on y récupère le 20 pouces.


Mais moi tu m'connais pas, j'brûle ta ferme, la mienne, celle du voisin, l'château et la moitié de la Bretagne. Chuis marteau qu'j'vous dit.

----------


## MrBishop

Wedgge si il pouvait déjà faire des kills en terro hunt, ça serait un bon début.



 :Fourbe:

----------


## Capt'ain Igloo

Faudrait que je me motive à prendre un DLC, car bon, j'ai les premiers opérateurs (Starter Edition)  que j'ai débloqué au fur et à mesure, mais là, 25k par perso je joue pas assez pour les avoir avant 2030 ! 
Par contre, avec leurs pack et tout, c'est un peu le foutoir, sachant que si je souhaite obtenir que les persos suivant : 
Jackal Mira Ying Lesion Zofia Ela Dokkaebi Vigil  
c'est bien le pass 2 ans ?  ( ceux de la première année je m'en cogne un poil xD )

----------


## Kaelis

Oui c'est bien ça. Dommage pour l'édition Starter  :Emo:

----------


## ERIC PAPE

> Wedgge si il pouvait déjà faire des kills en terro hunt, ça serait un bon début.


" _s'il_ ".

Visiblement, le taunt sans fautes c'est comme les kills sans dropshot, c'est compliqué.

----------


## Shep1

> Faudrait que je me motive à prendre un DLC, car bon, j'ai les premiers opérateurs (Starter Edition)  que j'ai débloqué au fur et à mesure, mais là, 25k par perso je joue pas assez pour les avoir avant 2030 ! 
> Par contre, avec leurs pack et tout, c'est un peu le foutoir, sachant que si je souhaite obtenir que les persos suivant : 
> Jackal Mira Ying Lesion Zofia Ela Dokkaebi Vigil  
> c'est bien le pass 2 ans ?  ( ceux de la première année je m'en cogne un poil xD )


Jackal et Mirà sont tous les deux en Y1. Les autres oui sont de l'année 2.

----------


## Kaelis

L'année Un :


L'année Deux :


Je trouve toujours qu'il y a eu d'excellents ajouts, ça a très bien renouvelé le jeu.

----------


## Shep1

Le jeu a bien changé à chaque saison, mais les opérateurs de l'année 1 ont clairement été bien plus perturbateur pour la méta que ceux de l'année 2. 
Personnellement, je conseille plus facilement l'année 2 aux nouveaux car il y a plus d'opérateurs faciles à jouer que dans le Y1. Mais ceux du Y1 justement sont plus dur mais plus valorisant et permettent des stratégies plus élaborée (Mirà et Valkyrie notamment, mais aussi BB et Hibana/Écho). 

La prochaine saison ne fera d'ailleurs pas d'exception, même si la carte a l'air compliquée, les opérateurs eux vont apporter du sang neuf !

----------


## Evene

Hier je soloQ en ranked, on commence par une bonne raclée sur Border à 0-3. Je joue avec un pre-made de 3 gars + 1 débutant niveau 20 quelque chose. Alors qu'on commence le quatrième round je pose mon mur renforcé dans Server Room pour mettre mon miroir, le mec niveau 20 commence à renforcer, je crie "no no no don't" dans mon micro, je tire sur l’emplacement qu'il renforce, il s'arrête pas. Et là honte de frustration, ce que je fais absolument jamais, une balle dans la tête parce qu'il va défoncer ma défense. Le mec ragequit (un peu normal).

On gagne le round, puis les deux suivants, nos attaques passent mais pas les défenses, je râle un peu car le pre-made communique pas du tout alors que j'essaye de faire des bons calls et qu'avec un peu plus d'info on aurait gagné certains des premiers rounds.

On gagne la partie 5-3, et à la fin, un des mecs du pre-made me dit au micro "GG but why would you TK the level 20 tho". Je lui réponds au micro. Et là il me repose la question en tchat. Evidemment je m'aperçois que mon câble de micro légèrement débranché ... Voilà voilà. 

A mon corps défendant, je pense que ce sacrifice nous a mené à la victoire  ::P:

----------


## Shep1

> Hier je soloQ en ranked, on commence par une bonne raclée sur Border à 0-3. Je joue avec un pre-made de 3 gars + 1 débutant niveau 20 quelque chose. Alors qu'on commence le quatrième round je pose mon mur renforcé dans Server Room pour mettre mon miroir, le mec niveau 20 commence à renforcer, je crie "no no no don't" dans mon micro, je tire sur l’emplacement qu'il renforce, il s'arrête pas. Et là honte de frustration, ce que je fais absolument jamais, une balle dans la tête parce qu'il va défoncer ma défense. Le mec ragequit (un peu normal).
> 
> On gagne le round, puis les deux suivants, nos attaques passent mais pas les défenses, je râle un peu car le pre-made communique pas du tout alors que j'essaye de faire des bons calls et qu'avec un peu plus d'info on aurait gagné certains des premiers rounds.
> 
> On gagne la partie 5-3, et à la fin, un des mecs du pre-made me dit au micro "GG but why would you TK the level 20 tho". Je lui réponds au micro. Et là il me repose la question en tchat. Evidemment je m'aperçois que mon câble de micro légèrement débranché ... Voilà voilà. 
> 
> A mon corps défendant, je pense que ce sacrifice nous a mené à la victoire


I feel you bro. À chaque fois que je joue avec Bishop j'ai envie de le TK.  ::ninja::

----------


## Kaelis

> Le jeu a bien changé à chaque saison, mais les opérateurs de l'année 1 ont clairement été bien plus perturbateur pour la méta que ceux de l'année 2. 
> Personnellement, je conseille plus facilement l'année 2 aux nouveaux car il y a plus d'opérateurs faciles à jouer que dans le Y1. Mais ceux du Y1 justement sont plus dur mais plus valorisant et permettent des stratégies plus élaborée (Mirà et Valkyrie notamment, mais aussi BB et Hibana/Écho). 
> 
> La prochaine saison ne fera d'ailleurs pas d'exception, même si la carte a l'air compliquée, les opérateurs eux vont apporter du sang neuf !


Je suis d'accord, pour l'année deux je retiens surtout Mira (j'adore jouer avec ou contre) et peut-être Lesion. L'année un j'aime beaucoup, même les persos un peu génériques comme Buck et BB sont cools.

----------


## Croustimiel

> Hier soir, j'ai failli avoir le droit à thommy sur mons stream, à UN KILL de l'avoir 
> Sinon: https://clips.twitch.tv/SarcasticKawaiiPotVoteNay


wow such skill  ::o: 
Je m'abonne à ta chaîne

----------


## Capt'ain Igloo

Merci pour les infos ^^
Disons que j'ai pas vraiment d’affinité avec les persos du year 1 ( sauf peut être Valkyrie )
Le year 2, y en a déjà 4 qui m'intéresse : 
Jackal Lesion Ela Dokkaebi

Pour la starter edition, pour débuter c'était pas si mal au final à pas cher. ( après quelques semaines, j'ai débloqué les 16 opérateurs de 'bases' )
mais il y en a tellement qui ne me plaisent pas en gameplay. Je joue principalement Jagger, Bandit et IQ  mais j'ai hâte de jouer  "Ela" et "Dokkaebi"

----------


## mcgrill

> I feel you bro. À chaque fois que je joue avec Bishop j'ai envie de le TK.


Dans le jeu ?

----------


## Korbeil

> wow such skill 
> Je m'abonne à ta chaîne


Ce follower !  ::wub::

----------


## Shep1

> Dans le jeu ?


Je ne l'ai pas encore rencontrer IRL. Mais ça ne saurait tarder. Donc oui en jeu. Avec son skill de chèvre.

----------


## MrBishop

C'est pas sympa pour les chèvres.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Je ne l'ai pas encore rencontrer IRL. Mais ça ne saurait tarder. Donc oui en jeu. Avec son skill de chèvre.


Ce genre de chèvre ?




On remarquera qu'elle dropshot elle aussi.

Et aussi quelques leak sur des uniformes pour IQ, Buck, Echo, SAS, Tachanka :

https://imgur.com/a/Ugg9Y7A

----------


## Evene

> Et aussi quelques leak sur des uniformes pour IQ, Buck, Echo, SAS, Tachanka :


J'ai du mal à comprendre pourquoi c'est toujours les mêmes opérateurs qui ont des costumes. Mira par exemple on en est encore à ceux de sa release ...

----------


## Kaelis

Heddogia c'est mignon.

----------


## Shep1

> J'ai du mal à comprendre pourquoi c'est toujours les mêmes opérateurs qui ont des costumes. Mira par exemple on en est encore à ceux de sa release ...


Echo a une uniforme !!!!

----------


## Wedgge

> Et aussi quelques leak sur des uniformes pour IQ, Buck, Echo, SAS, Tachanka :
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/Ugg9Y7A


Enorme celui de Tatchanka avec des panneaux photovoltaïque en plein sur sa mouille.

----------


## Fourras

> C'est un plaisir de jouer avec les derniers arrivants, je ne pense pas que ça soit le jeu le plus facile à appréhender et pourtant ça échange déjà pas mal d'informations et ça joue bien en équipe. La preuve je peux jouer Montagne des soirées entières, en couvrant des angles et en balançant des infos ça suffit pour que les collègues fassent du bon boulot.
> 
> Et individuellement je vois des "débutants" (j'exagère) qui progressent à vue d'œil. Mes excuses à Fourras de lui avoir piqué une belle brochette, la prochaine fois je te laisserai ton dû


Cela n' aurait peut être pas fait la même brochette si j'y avais été moi même, mais l'idée était là oui. Et après on a bien fini celui qui était derrière le frigo a deux aussi.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Enorme celui de Tatchanka avec des panneaux photovoltaïque en plein sur sa mouille.


Ouais ils ont clairement craqué sur celui là.

Sinon Shatte quitte PENTA :

https://twitter.com/shatte_r6/status...39935768006656

----------


## Frypolar

Et l’e-sport en général a priori.

----------


## Voodoonice

> Ouais ils ont clairement craqué sur celui là.
> 
> Sinon Shatte quitte PENTA :
> 
> https://twitter.com/shatte_r6/status...39935768006656


 ::O:

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Et l’e-sport en général a priori.


Oui aussi.


Sinon le skin de saison para bellum :

----------


## Voodoonice

Set Pro League Para Bellum, Capitao, Kapkan, Echo et Lesion 





























Le post Reddit avec la suite des screens

----------


## Korbeil

> Set Pro League Para Bellum, Capitao, Kapkan, Echo et Lesion 
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/GUdj9Q9.jpg
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/gXYrlow.jpg
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/iKtcNrt.jpg
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/RA0gNMw.jpg
> ...


j'adore !

----------


## Shep1

> j'adore !


 :Gerbe:

----------


## Korbeil

> 


Cet homme qui est jaloux parce qu'il a aucun skin  :B):

----------


## Voodoonice

J'aime beaucoup aussi, je les préfères aux skins élites

----------


## Akheris

J'aimerai acheter le jeu que j'avais testé et aimé durant la béta mais je ne sais pas quel version prendre. Sérieusement c'est un bordel pas possible leur truc  :Gerbe: 
-Starter edition
-standard edition
-advanced edition
-gold edition
-complète edition
- year 3 pass

Bref, je dois prendre quoi pour pouvoir jouer avec tout le contenu(ou le maximum du moins) mais sans dépenser 120  euros ? 
Il me faut une dose d'un bon fps après presque 2 ans de tortures subit sur l'un des rares fps au monde à intégrer tout un tas de aimbot dans le gameplay de ses persos.

----------


## Gtag

> J'aimerai acheter le jeu que j'avais testé et aimé durant la béta mais je ne sais pas quel version prendre. Sérieusement c'est un bordel pas possible leur truc 
> -Starter edition
> -standard edition
> -advanced edition
> -gold edition
> -complète edition
> - year 3 pass
> 
> Bref, je dois prendre quoi pour pouvoir jouer avec tout le contenu(ou le maximum du moins) mais sans dépenser 120  euros ?


Tout est détaillé à cette adresse.

----------


## Kaelis

Vaut mieux prendre l'édition standard pour commencer, tu débloqueras rapidement les opérateurs de base (qui sont assez nombreux). Après tu peux éventuellement ressortir la CB pour acheter des années entières de persos, j'ai pas fait le calcul mais il me semble pas que t'y perdes grand chose d'acheter des packs séparément après coup.

Au cas où tu douterais, les bonus de l'édition Advanced sont anecdotiques.

----------


## Shep1

Prends la standard et attends de voir si tu aimes. Si tu aimes tu pourras choisir parmi les packs d'opérateurs "legacy" année 1 ou 2.

----------


## Akheris

Oki merci, vais suivre vos conseils. A bientôt in-game !

edit : Merde, 90 gigas.... Bon à dans quelques jours plutôt :D

----------


## Shep1

> Vaut mieux prendre l'édition standard pour commencer, tu débloqueras rapidement les opérateurs de base (qui sont assez nombreux). Après tu peux éventuellement ressortir la CB pour acheter des années entières de persos, j'ai pas fait le calcul mais il me semble pas que t'y perde grand chose d'acheter des packs séparément après coup.
> 
> Au cas où tu douterais, les bonus de l'édition Advanced sont anecdotiques.


Mais ils sont offert maintenant. Il n'a plus qu'a débloquer les opérateurs des DLC en fait.

----------


## Kaelis

Ah oui j'avais zappé, du coup raison de plus de se limiter à l'édition standard : les points que tu gagneras en jouant iront directement dans ta cagnotte pour t'offrir les opérateurs ajoutés après le lancement.

----------


## Redlight

Yep standard tu as accès à 20 opérateurs (ceux de bases, ils sont très bons). Evite comme la peste la strater (énorme grind nécessaire) et l'advanced (pas intéressant financièrement). Après si tu es sûr d'y investir du temps la Gold est pas mal ça te permettra de commencer avec 22 opérateurs (20 de bases + 2 nouveau de cette année) et d'avoir gratuitement les 6 prochains en plus d'une ristourne sur la boutique (10%) pour l'année. Car les opérateurs de DLC coute chers (25 000 renommés (monnaie du jeu) chacun, environ 25h de jeu, soit 200 000 renommés pour une année complète) et tu en as déjà deux années de passées.

Après si tu n'es pas sur la standard est vraiment très bien.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Standard sans hésiter, et effectivement comme dit Kaelis, si t'accroche tu pourras toujours acheter les pack opérateur des années 1 et 2. Les Perso de base étant très bon voir indispensables.
Pour indication, Smoke et Ash sont restés très longtemps les most picked en Pro league.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Oki merci, vais suivre vos conseils. A bientôt in-game !
> 
> edit : Merde, 90 gigas.... Bon à dans quelques jours plutôt :D


90 gigas ?
Le pack de textures HD est inutile

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> 90 gigas ?
> Le pack de textures HD est inutile


Je plussoie mais je serais moins manichéiste que barbe, il est effectivement très peu utile et va surtout te faire des chargements plus longs mais il apporte quand même un jeu plus beau.
Je me souviens des premiers mois, c'était très beau et fin, maintenant c'est toujours aussi beau mais parfois certains détails moins. Mais c'est vraiment très rare.
Si t'as un SSD de la mort et un CG + proc de gros porc, vas-y, sinon ce n'est pas vraiment conseillé.
Et puis surtout qu'à chaque MAJ tu va te taper plus de DL que tout le monde, et si 90Go te durent des jours de DL, effectivement, ne le prends pas.

----------


## Voodoonice

Bon on te rajoute alors ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Lambda19919

> 90 gigas ?
> Le pack de textures HD est inutile


Aussi par défaut steam télécharge le jeu 2 fois (pour le serveur test).

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Aussi par défaut steam télécharge le jeu 2 fois (pour le serveur test).


Merci Steam.

----------


## n0ra

> J'aimerai acheter le jeu que j'avais testé et aimé durant la béta mais je ne sais pas quel version prendre. Sérieusement c'est un bordel pas possible leur truc 
> -Starter edition
> -standard edition
> -advanced edition
> -gold edition
> -complète edition
> - year 3 pass
> 
> Bref, je dois prendre quoi pour pouvoir jouer avec tout le contenu(ou le maximum du moins) mais sans dépenser 120  euros ? 
> Il me faut une dose d'un bon fps après presque 2 ans de tortures subit sur l'un des rares fps au monde à intégrer tout un tas de aimbot dans le gameplay de ses persos.


Tu as une promotion des titres Tom Clancy dont R6S avec les différentes versions ici ( site legit ) : https://www.gamersgate.com/campaign/id/6384/?aff=nlrow

----------


## KaMy

Y'a plus ou moins pareil et encore 15% off par dessus chez Greenmangaming aussi.

----------


## Akheris

> Tu as une promotion des titres Tom Clancy dont R6S avec les différentes versions ici ( site legit ) : https://www.gamersgate.com/campaign/id/6384/?aff=nlrow


Arf, trop tard mais merci quand même  ::): . Bon, ça avance doucement le d/l(sans le pack texture du coup) mais ça avance. Je devrais pouvoir vous rejoindre demain soir  ::):

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Le prix était encore meilleur ici : https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/tom-...778-1?ref=itad

----------


## n0ra

:Emo:

----------


## JazzMano

Ça à l'air d'être l'éclate total les enfers : 

https://streamable.com/49n2s
https://streamable.com/mvbcs

Sirtank qui nous fait une Barbe Rousse : 

https://streamable.com/u6ryb

Pour rappel : https://streamable.com/wt8v2

----------


## Mizugashi

> Ça à l'air d'être l'éclate total les enfers : 
> 
> https://streamable.com/49n2s
> https://streamable.com/mvbcs
> 
> Sirtank qui nous fait une Barbe Rousse : 
> 
> https://streamable.com/u6ryb
> 
> Pour rappel : https://streamable.com/wt8v2


Ah oui en effet, sympa les cris.
Cette partie était sympa en tout cas !

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Ça à l'air d'être l'éclate total les enfers : 
> 
> https://streamable.com/49n2s
> https://streamable.com/mvbcs
> 
> Sirtank qui nous fait une Barbe Rousse : 
> 
> https://streamable.com/u6ryb
> 
> Pour rappel : https://streamable.com/wt8v2


 :haha:  la honte sirtank.
Par contre t'étais encore mort Jazz ?

----------


## Redlight

Bon bah j'avais tablé sur 2 mois, il a tenu 3 mois finalement  ::lol:: 





Il reste donc Choas et White du roster de base. La défaite contre Oplon (nouvelle team d'Aherys) a dut être le coup de massue pour Falko.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Ça à l'air d'être l'éclate total les enfers : 
> 
> https://streamable.com/49n2s
> https://streamable.com/mvbcs
> 
> Sirtank qui nous fait une Barbe Rousse : 
> 
> https://streamable.com/u6ryb
> 
> Pour rappel : https://streamable.com/wt8v2


J'avais aussi vu ça sur reddit ces "cris".

On dirai le son de la candela de Ying mais en statique et constant.

----------


## Evene

> Ça à l'air d'être l'éclate total les enfers : 
> 
> https://streamable.com/49n2s
> https://streamable.com/mvbcs
> 
> Sirtank qui nous fait une Barbe Rousse : 
> 
> https://streamable.com/u6ryb
> 
> Pour rappel : https://streamable.com/wt8v2


C'était intéressant de jouer avec vous sur des parties pas facile, j'ai besoin d'être un peu plus pointu sur les calls et le droning à ce niveau là, donc faut prendre le pas. J'ai découvert quelques coup de putes que je connaissais pas, ou que j'avais oublié parce que ça sort jamais en Gold comme le mira kids bedroom shooté depuis tower sur Oregon.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

AnthonyPit n'est pas mort :

----------


## Akheris

J'ai enfin pu jouer un tout petit peu et c'est ultra violent, j'adore ! Je suis hyper mauvais(ça m'a pas fait du bien de jouer à ow) mais ça va revenir. Il me tarde de jouer avec vous si vous supportez le gros noob que je suis.

----------


## Shep1

> J'ai enfin pu jouer un tout petit peu et c'est ultra violent, j'adore ! Je suis hyper mauvais(ça m'a pas fait du bien de jouer à ow) mais ça va revenir. Il me tarde de jouer avec vous si vous supportez le gros noob que je suis.


Il y a une grosse arrivée de nouveaux, tu trouveras facilement des joueurs qui ont un niveau sensiblement le tiens. Même parmis les anciens tu en trouveras  ::ninja:: 

Je me met dedans bien sûr  ::trollface::

----------


## Wedgge

> Bon bah j'avais tablé sur 2 mois, il a tenu 3 mois finalement 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Il reste donc Choas et White du roster de base. La défaite contre Oplon (nouvelle team d'Aherys) a dut être le coup de massue pour Falko.



Il sera chez Penta à coup sur, il avait mentionné à maintes reprises qu'il quitterait vires sans hésiter si Penta lui faisait une offre.

----------


## Redlight

> Il sera chez Penta à coup sur.


Ca m'étonnerai.

Kanto va allez chez Penta à mon avis. Parce que avant de signé Gomfi, Wilkey et ENCE ont déclaré chercher plusieurs joueurs pour la CL.

----------


## Evene

Quelques leaks de Datamining que j'avais manqué sur Reddit alors que je regarde plusieurs fois par jour, donc j'imagine que j'étais pas le seul :

Lien reddit

----------


## MrBishop

> Ah oui en effet, sympa les cris.
> Cette partie était sympa en tout cas !


Yep, elle était archi sympa cette partie.



Ça faisait trèèèèèèèèès longtemps que j'avais pas autant tryhard avec Pulse. Genre là je l'ai jouer toute la partie (mais vraiment, je m'en tapais qu'il me sorte un IQ au bout du 4ème round pour me denied) et ce qui est bien avec Oregon, c'est que je connais énormément de spots / sortie et on peut beaucoup jouer depuis en dessous. Pas comme Banque où la map est un peu plus grande, y a des longs couloirs donc Pulse shotgun, bah c'est vraiment pas viable.

Mais franchement très bonne partie, Mizu solide sur ses appuis niveau aim, Jazz normal quoi (après honnêtement il a déjà carry plusieurs fois nos games donc pour une fois qu'on le porte sur notre dos), Evene s'est pas trop mal débrouiller (un peu de mal avec les calls mais pour du Gold 3 alors que y a du Plat 2 en face, c'est vraiment très bon) et Sirtank a eu plusieurs déco / lags mais il a fait des bons calls et a quand même poursuivie la partie.

Ce qui a fait la différence au dernier round, c'est qu'on avait repris au top Dortoir / Kids et on savait que les mecs en face allaient refaire le même schéma tactique : Ying rentre dans Armurerie en jetant des Candelas partout, prenait le contrôle de la pièce et tout ses petits copains passaient par Master etc pour pousser sur le couloir. Petit à petit il gagnait du terrain.
En défense c'est pareil, ils avaient toujours le même schéma. Ça jouait super agressif niveau roaming (des rotates partout) avec Bandit & Vigil et systématique des rotates au niveau du grenier, au dessus de Meeting.

Et le mec en face "Clocked." s'amusait à nous trashtalk et à nous taunt sur la partie d'avant, qu'on a perdu 2-4 je crois donc là j'ai bien été content de lui faire fermer sa grosse bouche et bizarrement il a pas parler tout le long de la partie + il a ragequit à la fin. Royale.

----------


## Redlight

> Quelques leaks de Datamining que j'avais manqué sur Reddit alors que je regarde plusieurs fois par jour, donc j'imagine que j'étais pas le seul :
> 
> Lien reddit


Le canon GLUE de Prey arrive pour boucher les trous  :Bave:

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Quelques leaks de Datamining que j'avais manqué sur Reddit alors que je regarde plusieurs fois par jour, donc j'imagine que j'étais pas le seul :
> 
> Lien reddit


Ouais j'avais vu ça et j'en avais parlé avec les canards présents ce jour là.

C'est à prendre avec des pincettes, on se rappelle du data mining laissant supposer une échelle ou un truc permettant de monter les hatches plutôt que d'y drop, et au final rien.

Donc d'après les leaks, un mec avec un torche, j'imagine comme l'on en voit dans les films, pour découper des coffres forts, et un autre qui pourrait reboucher des trous.

Wait & see

----------


## Voodoonice

> Bon bah j'avais tablé sur 2 mois, il a tenu 3 mois finalement 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Il reste donc Choas et White du roster de base. La défaite contre Oplon (nouvelle team d'Aherys) a dut être le coup de massue pour Falko.


Il y a une marche entre joueur pro de PL ou CL et ranked hero.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Oh bordel des Bundles pour Lession, Dokka, Zofia et d'autre.

ça fume de la bonne chez Ubi :

https://imgur.com/a/pKHHX4y

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Dokkaebi Scuba Six est parfaite pour accompagner ma Twitch Jeanne d'Arc

#teambongoût

----------


## Kaelis

Môssieur _flan aux tomates cerises fromage de chèvre et olives_ se la joue bon goût, on aura tout vu !

----------


## Flipmode

Le lesion est cool.

----------


## Wedgge

> Môssieur _flan aux tomates cerises fromage de chèvre et olives surgelées_ se la joue bon goût, on aura tout vu !

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> olives surgelées


Ça existe ça ?

----------


## leplayze

Ça fait plus d'une semaine que mon jeu subit de gros ralentissement d'Fps, j'ai nettoyé tout mon pc, diminuer les graphismes etc... pas moyen de trouver...

Le jeu s'était mis de lui même en 4k ...

----------


## Voodoonice

> Ça fait plus d'une semaine que mon jeu subit de gros ralentissement d'Fps, j'ai nettoyé tout mon pc, diminuer les graphismes etc... pas moyen de trouver...
> 
> Le jeu s'était mis de lui même en 4k ...


Certains ont des problèmes avec le CPU à 100%

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Petite astuce sur theme park :

https://media.giphy.com/media/2jMpxY...j2Rz/giphy.gif

----------


## Wedgge

Le nouveau format custom qui sera le prochain format Pro League : 






Je sais pas tellement quoi en penser à ce stade, si ce n'est que Mira sera ostracisée de façon régulière, back to old strat  :Cigare: .

----------


## mcgrill

Quand tu vois que Macie espère que le ban arrive en Ranked.
Perdre 2 minutes supplémentaires à attendre que tout le monde vote...
Je comprends le principe surtout avec tout les nouveaux op surpuissants mais au final c'est chiant pour les gens qui veulent jouer.

----------


## Wedgge

Non mais ça à la limite on s'en fout royalement, c'est pas la question. Ma réserve tient plus à l'intérêt/impact du pick and ban et du 5/5 en plus de l'overtime sur le gameplay. Je suis pas non plus convaincu que les nouveaux opérateurs sont surpuissants, les deux nouveaux défenseurs on l'air d'être ce qu'on a eu de meilleur depuis Velvet Shell, complètement dans l'esprit de la méta R6 à l'ancienne.

----------


## MrBishop

> Ça fait plus d'une semaine que mon jeu subit de gros ralentissement d'Fps, j'ai nettoyé tout mon pc, diminuer les graphismes etc... pas moyen de trouver...
> 
> Le jeu s'était mis de lui même en 4k ...


Idem, j'ai des chutes de FPS et du stuttering à gogo depuis la dernière MAJ

----------


## leplayze

> Idem, j'ai des chutes de FPS et du stuttering à gogo depuis la dernière MAJ


Bah ça va mieux pour moi, le jeu s'était mis en full 4k. J'avais l'impression que je me tenais pas droit sur ma chaise je comprenais pas ahah, je tournais aux environs des 24 fps...

----------


## ChaosNighT

> Ça fait plus d'une semaine que mon jeu subit de gros ralentissement d'Fps, j'ai nettoyé tout mon pc, diminuer les graphismes etc... pas moyen de trouver...
> 
> Le jeu s'était mis de lui même en 4k ...


Surement la dernière maj nvidia, elle a changé pas mal de settings chez plusieurs personnes, sans rien demander ... x)

----------


## Voodoonice

Ils vont bien les serveurs R6, 10 minutes pour trouver une partie ranked le dimanche après midi  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Shep1

Jeudi 7 juin, on fait le petit topo stratégies comme d'habitude avec un 5vs5 à la suite si on a assez de place. Les nouveaux comme les anciens sont convié pour parler du jeu et des ses stratégies.

Bisous.

----------


## Voodoonice

Quelle heure ?

----------


## Shep1

> Quelle heure ?


Comme d'habitude, 21h00 sur le mumble.

----------


## Korbeil

> Comme d'habitude, 21h00 sur le mumble.


Pense à record cette fois !  ::P:

----------


## Voodoonice

D'ailleurs jeudi il y aura très probablement Villa, ce serait l'occasion de la faire découvrir à ceux qui n'ont pas joué sur le TTS  ::unsure::

----------


## Shep1

> D'ailleurs jeudi il y aura très probablement Villa, ce serait l'occasion de la faire découvrir à ceux qui n'ont pas joué sur le TTS


On bossera sur une carte, vous pouvez lancer des suggestions demandes d'ailleurs, mais pas sur Villa, on ne la connais pas assez et idem pour club house qui viens de sortir de rénovation. J'avais penser à banque ou parc d'attraction, mais dites moi si vous voulez autre chose.

Par contre ce qui est sûr c'est qu'on testera le pick/ban et villa et club house en 5v5 s'il y a du monde !  :;):

----------


## Frypolar

Je viens de regarder la page de la prochaine siason de proleague sur liquipedia, la moitié des joueurs sont français  ::o: 

https://liquipedia.net/rainbowsix/Pr...eason_8/Europe

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Les matchs à la dreamhack en ce moment c'est quoi  ? Juste du show ?

----------


## n0ra

> Les matchs à la dreamhack en ce moment c'est quoi  ? Juste du show ?


Nope. Une coupe et 25,000$ pour les gagnants de la finale. C'est justement la finale, Millenium vs EG. Beau match 1-1, dernière map actuellement.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Joli renversement de situation de la part de Millenium

----------


## ERIC PAPE

Millenium qui clutch la victoire face à EG, Canadian a pas fini de bouder.

----------


## Voodoonice

Gros joueur ce Canadian, content pour les M

----------


## Flipmode

Faut que je regarde cette finale, je me suis couché juste avant croyant que ce serait aujourd'hui (heure us etc.)  ::(:

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Je me suis endormi, trop crevé… Ils n'en finissaient pas de repousser et j'ai fini par la manquer.  :tired:

----------


## Voodoonice

Final de ouf, à regarder

----------


## Redlight

> On bossera sur une carte, vous pouvez lancer des suggestions demandes d'ailleurs, mais pas sur Villa, on ne la connais pas assez et idem pour club house qui viens de sortir de rénovation. J'avais penser à banque ou parc d'attraction, mais dites moi si vous voulez autre chose.
> 
> Par contre ce qui est sûr c'est qu'on testera le pick/ban et villa et club house en 5v5 s'il y a du monde !


Par d'attraction la meta est pas ouf et pas très identifier. Si je devais donner des conseils je serai plus apte sur Consulat ou Border par exemple.

----------


## Flipmode

> Final de ouf, à regarder


Ouaip le dernier round en mode yolo, c'est ça la french touch ?

----------


## Redlight

> Ouaip le dernier round en mode yolo, c'est ça la french touch ?


J'ai pas vu le match sauf le dernier round. C'est tout sauf YOLO  ::XD:: . Le second kill intervient à 35s de la fin. Ils étaient même en retard à mon avis sur leur éxécution. Ils ont juste push en jouant sur le man-avantage et les potentiels revenges. C'était très bien joué d'ailleurs, M ont encerclé et confiné les défenseurs sur site dans 1 tout petit espace avec Sledge par au dessus et les autres qui tiennent les lignes en bas puis Push final par 3 angles différents.

Canadian au top les gênait énormément dès qu'il est mort ils ont pu push tranquillement dans ventilation.

----------


## Flipmode

Tu vas pas me dire que le rush de fin et le dernier kill sont pas un peu en mode "ON A PLUS LE TEMPS !!!"

Dans l'interview de fin il dit même avoir tenté deux round dans le style.

----------


## Gtag

Ya eu une bonne grosse fin de round Yolo sur Border, sur une balle de match d'EG.
Ça a breach et push comme des gorets, c'était difficilement compréhensible, faut que je retrouve le clip.

Paradoxalement, j'ai trouvé EG bien plus en maîtrise, mais Millennium a vraiment mieux géré la pression de façon générale.

----------


## Redlight

> Tu vas pas me dire que le rush de fin et le dernier kill sont pas un peu en mode "ON A PLUS LE TEMPS !!!"
> 
> Dans l'interview de fin il dit même avoir tenté deux round dans le style.


Bah ça push quoi, ils les ont méthodiquement coincé. Mais le round avec 2min30 de prise de position et pour clear le top est loin d'être YOLO, ça drone encore dans la dernière minute.

Pendant les final de PL il y eut un bon gros round YOLO de mémoire par des brésiliens. Pendant la phase de prep ils repèrent qu'il y a 4 roamers : ils ont toujours rush par le même escalier pour prendre le controle du site : round finit en 30s.

----------


## Kaelis

A chaque 5v5 je fais un teamkill bien bidon. Je me demande qui sera ma prochaine victime  :tired:

----------


## Shep1

> Par d'attraction la meta est pas ouf et pas très identifier. Si je devais donner des conseils je serai plus apte sur Consulat ou Border par exemple.


Moi ça roule. Border je connais bien et la méta est bien ancrée et connue.

@Jazz : si tu passes par là, peut tu changer le titre pour faire la promo du machin ?!

----------


## Frypolar

> Bah ça push quoi, ils les ont méthodiquement coincé. Mais le round avec 2min30 de prise de position et pour clear le top est loin d'être YOLO, ça drone encore dans la dernière minute.
> 
> Pendant les final de PL il y eut un bon gros round YOLO de mémoire par des brésiliens. Pendant la phase de prep ils repèrent qu'il y a 4 roamers : ils ont toujours rush par le même escalier pour prendre le controle du site : round finit en 30s.


Liven a dit dans l'interview de fin que lui avait foncé car ils n'avaient plus que 3 secondes pour tuer le dernier défenseur. Mais globalement, mettre 10 ans à avancer pour finir par tuer tout le monde en 3 secondes, c'est un peu la marque de fabrique de Millenium. J'ai pas l'impression que ce soit spécialement YOLO, d'ailleurs ça me fait plutôt penser à du FPS tactique façon SWAT 4.

----------


## JazzMano

L'opération arrive jeudi ?

----------


## Korbeil

> L'opération arrive jeudi ?


Non, demain.

----------


## Krogort

C'est bien ce coup-ci qu'ils nerfent le dropshot et les Uzi en secondaire ?

----------


## Korbeil

> C'est bien ce coup-ci qu'ils nerfent le dropshot et les Uzi en secondaire ?


Oui pour le dropshot, l'autre je sais pas.

----------


## Redlight

> Liven a dit dans l'interview de fin que lui avait foncé car ils n'avaient plus que 3 secondes pour tuer le dernier défenseur. Mais globalement, mettre 10 ans à avancer pour finir par tuer tout le monde en 3 secondes, c'est un peu la marque de fabrique de Millenium. J'ai pas l'impression que ce soit spécialement YOLO, d'ailleurs ça me fait plutôt penser à du FPS tactique façon SWAT 4.


What ? Le chrono affichait 30s.

Ok ils ne parle pas du dernier round mais d'autre round.

----------


## skyblazer

> C'est bien ce coup-ci qu'ils nerfent le dropshot et les Uzi en secondaire ?


Normalement oui, et indirectement oui (puisqu'ils buffent la vitesse de déplacement des pistolets je crois).

----------


## Redlight

> Non, demain.


J'ai lu à gauche et  à droite le 6 juin mais ils pourraient repousser. Et ça m'étonnerai fortement que ça soit demain.

Aucune date officielle pour le moment.

----------


## Shep1

> Aucune date officielle pour le moment.


De source proche du dossier : aucune date pour le moment, annonce de rainbow six : drone édition à l'E3  :Cigare: 

Ils m'ont embauché comme game designer  :Cigare: ²

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Normalement oui, et indirectement oui (puisqu'ils buffent la vitesse de déplacement des pistolets je crois).


Nerf des machine pistol par augmentation du recul en masse comme disent les Québécois. L'augmentation de la vitesse avec pistolets de concerne bien évidemment pas les boucliers.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

@jazz : merci  :;):

----------


## Redlight

@Shep : t'as lu l'interview des dev de ready or not sur Nofrag ? Je te vois déjà te palucher dessus  ::XD::

----------


## Kaelis

> Ils m'ont embauché comme game designer ²


_Puisque c'est ça je désinstalle le jeu et je reviens plus jamais !_

----------


## Wedgge

> @Shep : t'as lu l'interview des dev de ready or not sur Nofrag ? Je te vois déjà te palucher dessus





> NoFrag : Que pensez-vous de Rainbow Six : Siege, un FPS à la fois tactique et arcade qui a réussi là où d’autres jeux peinent à former une communauté de joueurs stable ?
> Void Interactive : Je préfère ne pas commenter… Chaque jeu populaire a ses propres mérites.


 ::XD::

----------


## ERIC PAPE

Tiens, encore un élitiste qui ne loupe pas une occasion de cracher sur la concurrence. Au moins il pourra aller tenir chaud à Cliffy B si son jeu fait un four.  :tired:

----------


## Evene

Je sens qu'on va bien rigoler, rien qu'avec ce premier tips :




(Sauter à 1m46s où ça commence : https://youtu.be/vE3uoQ2XR7I?t=1m46s)

----------


## Shep1

> Tiens, encore un élitiste qui ne loupe pas une occasion de cracher sur la concurrence. Au moins il pourra aller tenir chaud à Cliffy B si son jeu fait un four.


Ah bon, moi je ne trouve pas qu'il crache sur le jeu. On comprends que le jeu ne lui plait (très) certainement pas, mais il a justement rien dit de spécial. Pour moi le reste c'est de l'interprétation...

@Red : oui j'ai lu, comme d'habitude j'attends d'en voir plus, là on a même pas vraiment de gameplay donc pour moi c'est pas de précommander (même s'il dit qu'ils en ont besoin pour finir le projet... Ils ont qu'à trouver un éditeur MARDE). Je suis un peu plus emballé par Insurgency 2 qui à l'air cool mais peu sensiblement identique tout de même (même feeling général, mais ajout des véhicules et tout le bazar ambiant).

J'attends, comme beaucoup de joueur, un vrai successeur à SWAT 4 et Raven Shield, chose que Siège n'a jamais prétendu être et c'est tant mieux. Le jeu est bien comme il est, je le voit plutôt comme un concurrent de CSGO à long terme qu'autre chose.

----------


## Voodoonice



----------


## n0ra

> J'attends, comme beaucoup de joueur, un vrai successeur à SWAT 4 et Raven Shield

----------


## Paradox

> J'attends, comme beaucoup de joueur, un vrai successeur à SWAT 4 et Raven Shield


Tellement...  :Bave:

----------


## Noxx

Pour jeudi je suis dispo à partir de 21h si vous maintenez la date avec la MAJ.

----------


## Kaelis

Je rentrerai tard, pas sûr que je choppe la 5v5  :Emo:

----------


## Korbeil

> Je rentrerai tard, pas sûr que je choppe la 5v5


Il a dit que vu que Jeudi c'est le patch, ça risque d'être décalé.
Après attendons l'annonce officielle de monsieur Shep  ::P:

----------


## Redlight

Ouais ça risque d'être la merde et pas mal de personnes devront télécharger le patch.

----------


## Voodoonice

Faut voir à quelle heure ils le mette en ligne. Moi je serai là

----------


## MrBishop

Jme prépare mentalement à être Cuivre Star à cette saison quand ils vont enlever le dropshot

----------


## Wedgge

Une spéciale Mizu édition :

----------


## Shep1

> Ouais ça risque d'être la merde et pas mal de personnes devront télécharger le patch.


Oui on va décaler, car sinon je ne pourrais tout simplement pas en être vu mon débit de chèvre (cassdedi à bishop et son skill). On reporte donc au lendemain (désolé fourras). J'espère avoir assez de monde pour les stratégies et le 5v5.
Jazz, si tu peux encore éditer le titre en conséquence ? Merci.

----------


## Evene

> Oui on va décaler, car sinon je ne pourrais tout simplement pas en être vu mon débit de chèvre (cassdedi à bishop et son skill). On reporte donc au lendemain (désolé fourras). J'espère avoir assez de monde pour les stratégies et le 5v5.
> Jazz, si tu peux encore éditer le titre en conséquence ? Merci.


Du coup je pourrais être là le vendredi contrairement au jeudi cool !

Mira Mizu édition c'est entre le cringe et le GG lol.

----------


## MrBishop

> Oui on va décaler, car sinon je ne pourrais tout simplement pas en être vu mon débit de chèvre (cassdedi à bishop et son skill).


Parle pas des chèvres comme ça stp, c'est pas sympa pour la soeur de Barbe sinon.

----------


## Kaelis

C'est du flan cette histoire de chèvre.

----------


## Gtag

Les nouveaux skins de la saison.

----------


## Kaelis

> nous sommes impatients de vous permettre de personnaliser l’apparence de vos opérateurs [...]. Nous mettons à votre disposition un large éventail de personnalisation : skins d’armes, skins de tête, uniformes et pendentifs pour vos armes !




Ça m'active les synapses...




> La majorité d’entre eux peut être achetée avec de la renommée ou des Crédits R6. La Renommée est la monnaie que vous remportez en jouant des matchs et en effectuant des Défis. Les Crédits R6 sont une monnaie que vous pouvez vous procurer en pack. La troisième méthode consiste à les acheter via une transaction sur notre boutique.


 :X1:

----------


## Noxx

> Les nouveaux skins de la saison.


Sympa le skin carnaval.

----------


## Gtag

Hé les gens, vous avez des streamers français qui ne vous horripilent pas trop et ou que vous appréciez ?
Si vous pouviez me filer quelques noms ce serait bien cool !

----------


## Noxx

SixQuatre est vraiment sympa à suivre, il stream en soirée sur Twitch et il joue en duo avec M3ry.
Sinon dans les joueurs pro français tu peux facilement discuter avec des gars comme Joghurtzz, Panix, Liven sur Twitch, par contre ils ont pas vraiment de planning.

----------


## Redlight

En journée c'est vraiment vraiment la dèche niveau FR.

----------


## Gtag

SixQuatre et TheM3ry je les avait, après les gros joueurs de ProLeague correspondent pas trop à ce que je recherche.

Vraiment je cherche du youtubeurre/streamer, même si vous ne les aimez pas, je prends tout.

----------


## Wedgge

Tu devrais essayer Whiteshark et Falko, se sont deux types aimables comme jamais et d'une humilité rare.

----------


## Shep1

> Tu devrais essayer Whiteshark et Falko, se sont deux types qui ont la meilleure politesse et humilité. Au niveau européen en tout cas.

----------


## Fourras

> Oui on va décaler, car sinon je ne pourrais tout simplement pas en être vu mon débit de chèvre (cassdedi à bishop et son skill). On reporte donc au lendemain (désolé fourras). J'espère avoir assez de monde pour les stratégies et le 5v5.
> Jazz, si tu peux encore éditer le titre en conséquence ? Merci.


Pas de probleme...

----------


## Gtag

Tower removed from ranked.

Sinon merci pour les suggestions.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Une spéciale Mizu édition :


C'est du génie.
Bon faut avouer qu'il a eu de la chance de ne pas se faire wallbang, mais en même temps le mec en face ne devais pas s'attendre à ça.

----------


## Crimson Kreed

> Oui on va décaler, car sinon je ne pourrais tout simplement pas en être vu mon débit de chèvre (cassdedi à bishop et son skill). On reporte donc au lendemain (désolé fourras). J'espère avoir assez de monde pour les stratégies et le 5v5.
> Jazz, si tu peux encore éditer le titre en conséquence ? Merci.


Hello, potentiellement intéressé pour vendredi soir ( si il reste des places ofc )

PS : Si on manque de skill c'est grave ? ^^

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Tower removed from ranked.
> 
> Sinon merci pour les suggestions.


Par-fait.

----------


## Voodoonice

Je ne pourrai pas être là vendredi, spectacle de la gamine à l'école  ::'(:

----------


## Redlight

Très bien reste plus qu'a virer theme park et ça sera parfait.

----------


## Korbeil

> Hé les gens, vous avez des streamers français qui ne vous horripilent pas trop et ou que vous appréciez ?
> Si vous pouviez me filer quelques noms ce serait bien cool !


Moi j'en connais un  ::rolleyes::

----------


## n0ra

Oh putain, Tower



Sinon Pengu tacle le design à chier des skins que l'on se tape depuis un bon nombre de saisons et pointe du doigt leurs "prix" élevés vu leur qualité.

----------


## Voodoonice

On s'en branle un peu de se que pense Pengu sur des skins cosmétique, donc pas très important et qui relève des goûts de chacun.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## MrBishop

> Tower removed from ranked.


Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah  ::):

----------


## Flipmode

Je commençais à m'y faire tower.

En vrai.

----------


## n0ra

> On s'en branle un peu de se que pense Pengu sur des skins cosmétique, donc pas très important et qui relève des goûts de chacun.


Ça peut être lui comme toi ou un autre, lui pourrait avoir une plus forte influence sur sa remarque. On peut aussi fermer notre gueule et fermer le topic si on peut plus discuter tant qu'on y est  ::rolleyes:: .

Hormis certains élites les skins d'à côté sont à chier et sans inspiration. C'est un fait.

----------


## Voodoonice

Il est pas question de fermer quoi que ce soit, il y a tellement de sujet plus intéressant que la gueule des skins  ::rolleyes::  Vivement demain et l'avis de Pengu sur la couleur du parquet de Consulat  :^_^: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je commençais à m'y faire tower.
> 
> En vrai.


Moi c'est Theme park que je commence à bien aimer  ::ninja::

----------


## n0ra

> Il est pas question de fermer quoi que ce soit, il y a tellement de sujet plus intéressant que la gueule des skins


Si tu veux :

----------


## Voodoonice

:^_^:

----------


## Shep1

Jaeger est un massacre...

----------


## MrBishop

Jager il ressemble à Mickey carrément  ::mellow:: 

Les oreilles décollées  ::mellow::

----------


## Redlight

> Ça peut être lui comme toi ou un autre, lui pourrait avoir une plus forte influence sur sa remarque. On peut aussi fermer notre gueule et fermer le topic si on peut plus discuter tant qu'on y est .
> 
> Hormis certains élites les skins d'à côté sont à chier et sans inspiration. C'est un fait.


Clairement leur modèle économique sur les skins ne marche pas d'où l'opération chimera et la tentative de changement des éditions. Il cite Fornite mais Path of Exile est aussi un excellent exemple. Et Macie Jay répond également que quand tu as un skin élite pour un perso ça n'encourage pas à prendre d'autre skin car la pause spéciale de MVP est lié au skin élite.

----------


## AgentDerf

Cool pour Tower, mais Parc d'attraction j'ai rien contre, je commence vraiment à bien la connaitre.

Niveau skin, j'ai investi dans les élites, mais oui clairement investir avec des € dans des skins non élite, je pourrais pas. L'animation de fin, et surtout le picto du perso pendant l'écran de chargement de match, c'est vraiment ce qui fait tout son intérêt à l'élite.

----------


## Redlight

Bah le soucis avec parc d'attraction c'est que je trouve, elle n'est pas intéressante à jouer. La carte est assez récente et on la joue toujours de la même façon :

- ignore 50% du batiment
- push par café

Ca résume 80% des attaques

----------


## Shep1

> Bah le soucis avec frontière c'est qu'on la joue toujours de la même façon :
> 
> - ignore 50% du batiment
> - push par CCTV
> 
> Ca résume 80% des attaques


ftfy

Blagues à part, beaucoup de maps compétitives ont ce genre de schéma d'attaque ou il y a un point d'entrée favorable à l'attaque et après on sweep le reste de l'étage. Je n'y voit pas un gros inconvénient de mon côté, ça permet 1) aux nouveaux de mieux comprendre et se débrouiller sur la carte 2) aux anciens de prendre des réflexes.

----------


## Frypolar

> Clairement leur modèle économique sur les skins ne marche pas d'où l'opération chimera et la tentative de changement des éditions. Il cite Fornite mais Path of Exile est aussi un excellent exemple. Et Macie Jay répond également que quand tu as un skin élite pour un perso ça n'encourage pas à prendre d'autre skin car la pause spéciale de MVP est lié au skin élite.


Après c'est un jeu payant avec season pass, boosters, lootboxes et micro-transactions. Tous les moyens de faire raquer sont là. Même EA n'a pas été aussi loin  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Redlight

> ftfy
> 
> Blagues à part, beaucoup de maps compétitives ont ce genre de schéma d'attaque ou il y a un point d'entrée favorable à l'attaque et après on sweep le reste de l'étage. Je n'y voit pas un gros inconvénient de mon côté, ça permet 1) aux nouveaux de mieux comprendre et se débrouiller sur la carte 2) aux anciens de prendre des réflexes.


Pas du tout, sur Border tu prend souvent le controle de l'escalier est pour attaquer ouest, quand c'est au top tu joues le rdc pour péter les Mira. Les push peuvent venir de ventilation et office etc. La CCTV est un passage obligé mais après tu as pleins de façons d'attaquer. Et ça varie selon les équipes que tu rencontres.

----------


## Shep1

> Pas du tout, sur Border tu prend souvent le controle de l'escalier est pour attaquer ouest, quand c'est au top tu joues le rdc pour péter les Mira. Les push peuvent venir de ventilation et office etc. La CCTV est un passage obligé mais après tu as pleins de façons d'attaquer. Et ça varie selon les équipes que tu rencontres.


Je suis d'accord avec toi, mais note que sur beaucoup de cartes, tu vas attaquer souvent un même endroit. Pas que celui là, pas pour les même raisons, mais c'est ce qui reviens souvent tout de même. Et je te parle de stratégies de gold/plat pas de ce qui se fait en PL/CL...

J'attends beaucoup de voir ce que va donner Villa qui est censé être leur carte la plus compétitive.

----------


## Redlight

> Je suis d'accord avec toi, mais note que sur beaucoup de cartes, tu vas attaquer souvent un même endroit. Pas que celui là, pas pour les même raisons, mais c'est ce qui reviens souvent tout de même. Et je te parle de stratégies de gold/plat pas de ce qui se fait en PL/CL...
> 
> J'attends beaucoup de voir ce que va donner Villa qui est censé être leur carte la plus compétitive.


La problème de parc d'attraction c'est la profondeur de son gameplay. Prendre systématiquement le contrôle d'une pièce ne me dérange pas (cctv sur border ou meeting sur oregon par exemple) c'est ce qui se passe derrière qui est intéressant. C'est un peu Café dostoyevsky mais en pire. Car le middle game est vraiment très très pauvre.

Pour ubi carte compétitive = verticalité. Malheureusement il y a d'autre aspect à prendre en compte et je pense qu'il se sont foiré sur l'agencement et le nombre de pièces. Sur les parties que j'ai pu faire ça ressemblait beaucoup à du Tower Bis à cause du roaming impossible à contrôler.

Ils n'ont pas compris qu'une carte compétitive doit être simple à appréhender mais complexe à maîtriser. Avec des rotations à créer, des lignes à percer, de la verticalité et des points fort en défense. C'est tellement le foutoir au rdc cette map...

----------


## ERIC PAPE

> Très bien reste plus qu'a virer theme park et ça sera parfait.


Theme Park encore ça va.
Moi je suis plutôt du genre à parier que c'est Villa qui va dégager après, vu le nombre de pièces délirant de cette map.

----------


## Redlight

Je préférais retrouver Yatch en ranked, les bombes sites étaient équilibrés bien que la map un peu chiante à jouer car assez linéaire au final.

----------


## Voodoonice



----------


## Shep1

On a pas eu le droit a un vrai changelog qui note tout ce qui sera changer par l'update du 7/06. Gtag des infos là dessus ?

----------


## n0ra

> On a pas eu le droit a un vrai changelog qui note tout ce qui sera changer par l'update du 7/06. Gtag des infos là dessus ?


Ça ? https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/f...lum/index.aspx

----------


## JazzMano

> With the Seasonal Test Servers now closed, we have an updated list of changes in the Year 3 Season 2.0 patch. These notes serve as an addendum to the original patch notes for Operation Para Bellum, located here.
> R6FIX
> We will now be using R6FIX to manage bug reports for both Live and Test Servers.
> 
> If you encounter a bug, please navigate to R6FIX.ubi.com and submit your findings today!
> Glaz OTs-03 Rate of Fire
> The rate of fire for Glaz’s rifle was increased from 220 RPM to 235.
> 
> He was slightly buffed to account for other changes that are coming in Operation Para Bellum.
> ...

----------


## Kaelis

Top moumoute.

----------


## Shep1

> Ça ? https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/f...lum/index.aspx


Yes, merci.

----------


## Fakir Bleu

Désolé pour la déco hier soir pendant le 5v5, y a eu un truc bizarre avec ma box et c'est revenu que dans la nuit.

----------


## Kaelis

En 4v5 c'était serré  ::ninja::

----------


## Capt'ain Igloo

Petit enchaînement de partie hier : 21k de renommé, il me faut 4k pour débloquer "mon premier" gros agent. Et bien objectif accompli avec 7 matchs : 6 victoires  ( et presque la quasi totalité des journalières )
Bah bordel, j'ai fait un massacre au pompe ( j'hésitait toujours à le prendre, mais ça fait le café ) 

Petite question : on peut tuer avec le marteau de Sledge ? j'ai hésité à le faire 2-3 parties car dernier survivant,  je ne voulais pas perdre la partie ( que j''étais en train de carry  ::P:  )

Bon, en tout cas, j'ai mes 25k !Maintenant, le choix de l'agent ! yoloooo

----------


## Kaelis

Le marteau de Sledge envoie au tombeau en un seul coup. Il est très lent donc c'est évidemment peu pratique surtout comparé à un coup de couteau mais pour achever un type au sol pour la goleri c'est bien.

----------


## Evene

> En 4v5 c'était serré


Kaelis + Evene = Mizu 
je crois qu'on était à l'équivalence parfaite en nombre de kill  ::P:

----------


## Wedgge

5,7G la mise à jour sur Steam.

----------


## Evene

La carte en mode "découverte" avec les CPC demain c'est bien Border ? Je préparerais peut être un peu de tips.

----------


## MrBishop

Du monde pour tester la MAJ ? Chui sur Mumble perso.

----------


## Kaelis

> La carte en mode "découverte" avec les CPC demain c'est bien Border ? Je préparerais peut être un peu de tips.


Étape 1 : tirer dans le haut-parleur.

----------


## Voodoonice

> La carte en mode "découverte" avec les CPC demain c'est bien Border ? Je préparerais peut être un peu de tips.


Je me demande dans quelle mesure ce serait viable de créer des strats communes aux canards  ::unsure::

----------


## Evene

> Je me demande dans quelle mesure ce serait viable de créer des strats communes au canards


C'est à dire que sur Border par exemple, il y a déjà des "bases" sur comment défendre ou attaquer qui méritent d'être connus par tout le monde. Après il est possible de varier les strats autour de ça, mais le socle est un peu établi.

----------


## Redlight

Ouais c'est plus une explication de meta et de setup traditionnelles.

----------


## Shep1

> Ouais c'est plus une explication de meta et de setup traditionnelles.


Oui, tout ce qu'on dit en soirée nouveau c'est du connu et reconnu. D'ailleurs jazz a mis en OP un .doc pas mal avec des stratégies et le rôle de chaque personnage. C'est uniquement de la défense mais ça pose déjà pas mal les bases.

Je redonne les infos pour demain soir :
Map : Border
21h00 début avec la mise au point sur les stratégies
21h30 environs on commence le 5vs5. 3 maps au programme : Border, Villa et Club House. Pick and Ban actif, règle ESL classique pour les deux premières, strat roulette pour la dernière (pour le lol).

----------


## Voodoonice

> Je redonne les infos pour demain soir :
> Map : Border
> 21h00 début avec la mise au point sur les stratégies
> 21h30 environs on commence le 5vs5. 3 maps au programme : Border, Villa et Club House. Pick and Ban actif, règle ESL classique pour les deux premières, strat roulette pour la dernière (pour le lol).


Quelqu'un peu record ?  ::cry::

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Oui, tout ce qu'on dit en soirée nouveau c'est du connu et reconnu. D'ailleurs jazz a mis en OP un .doc pas mal avec des stratégies et le rôle de chaque personnage. C'est uniquement de la défense mais ça pose déjà pas mal les bases.
> 
> Je redonne les infos pour demain soir :
> Map : Border
> 21h00 début avec la mise au point sur les stratégies
> 21h30 environs on commence le 5vs5. 3 maps au programme : Border, Villa et Club House. Pick and Ban actif, règle ESL classique pour les deux premières, strat roulette pour la dernière (pour le lol).


On peut venir avec Eye même si on a pris des litres de bières avant ?

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> On peut venir avec Eye même si on a pris des litres de bières avant ?


Et avec un seul PC aussi.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Et avec un seul PC aussi.


Tu joueras sur ton ordi portable. Au touchpad comme Wedgge

----------


## n0ra

Alors, le nerf du dropshot est important ?

----------


## JazzMano

Non, tu peux toujours tirer sans viser du coup c'est pas un très bon nerf.

----------


## n0ra

Ah  ::(:

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Comment utiliser 2 casques et 2 micros sur un seul PC ?

----------


## Redlight

> Alors, le nerf du dropshot est important ?


Moi je trouve que ça va disons qu'a moins de 5m ça marche encore mais au dela c'est plus compliqué. Je trouve que c'est pas mal perso

----------


## MAIVLY

> Comment utiliser 2 casques et 2 micros sur un seul PC ?

----------


## Evene

> Oui, tout ce qu'on dit en soirée nouveau c'est du connu et reconnu. D'ailleurs jazz a mis en OP un .doc pas mal avec des stratégies et le rôle de chaque personnage. C'est uniquement de la défense mais ça pose déjà pas mal les bases.
> 
> Je redonne les infos pour demain soir :
> Map : Border
> 21h00 début avec la mise au point sur les stratégies
> 21h30 environs on commence le 5vs5. 3 maps au programme : Border, Villa et Club House. Pick and Ban actif, règle ESL classique pour les deux premières, strat roulette pour la dernière (pour le lol).


J'ai l'impression qu'on va être plutôt 15 que 10, les places vont être chères  ::P:

----------


## Kaelis

Pour le moment cette saison a l'air très chouette, les nouveaux opérateurs changent mes habitudes (trouver où sont posés les gadgets de Maestro et agir en conséquence par exemple).

Mon seul bémol c'est pour le nouveau contrôle des caméras, j'aimerais bien pouvoir sélectionner les caméras détruites comme avant. J'ai l'habitude de prendre les cams au début pour annoncer d'où ça arrive, quand j'étais à la bourre je pouvais quand même regarder le nom de celles qui étaient HS pour annoncer les attaquants.

Maintenant ça saute direct et je dois procéder par élimination. Je comprends que ça soit utile pour gagner du temps quand il reste très peu de caméras, du coup une option pour ajuster à son goût perso me déplairait pas  ::):

----------


## Evene

> Maintenant ça saute direct et je dois procéder par élimination. Je comprends que ça soit utile pour gagner du temps quand il reste très peu de caméras, du coup une option pour ajuster à son goût perso me déplairait pas


Ouais et l'UI des caméras c'est pas encore ça.

----------


## Redlight

> Pour le moment cette saison a l'air très chouette, les nouveaux opérateurs changent mes habitudes (trouver où sont posés les gadgets de Maestro et agir en conséquence par exemple).
> 
> Mon seul bémol c'est pour le nouveau contrôle des caméras, j'aimerais bien pouvoir sélectionner les caméras détruites comme avant. J'ai l'habitude de prendre les cams au début pour annoncer d'où ça arrive, quand j'étais à la bourre je pouvais quand même regarder le nom de celles qui étaient HS pour annoncer les attaquants.
> 
> Maintenant ça saute direct et je dois procéder par élimination. Je comprends que ça soit utile pour gagner du temps quand il reste très peu de caméras, du coup une option pour ajuster à son goût perso me déplairait pas


Bah c'est juste une habitude à prendre, il suffit de ne plus oublier de prendre les cams. Et de toute manière en ranked ça peut arriver de plusieurs côté simultanément.

----------


## Kaelis

> Ouais et l'UI des caméras c'est pas encore ça.


Les commandes sont pas super pratiques pour sauter d'un groupe à l'autre mais je pense que je finirai par m'y faire  ::P: 

J'ai voulu les "redescendre" d'un cran (gauche droite pour aller d'un drone à l'autre, lean pour les groupes) mais ça le fait pas vu qu'on peut passer aux drones des collègues sans avoir perdu le sien.

----------


## MrBishop

> Moi je trouve que ça va disons qu'a moins de 5m ça marche encore mais au dela c'est plus compliqué. Je trouve que c'est pas mal perso


J'ai voulu retenter le dropshot hier et j'ai réussi à dropshot 2 mec hier à la release du patch ahahah, ils étaient trop deg en face. Personne ne m'enlèvera mon bébé  :Vibre: 
Appelle moi dr_dropshot 

_Quand on veut défoncer ta caméra de Maestro, mais genre vénère :


_

----------


## Redlight

A priori NiP annonce son roster R6 le 11 juin.

----------


## LtBlight

Petite question : j'avais pour habitude de faire sauter les vidéos d'intro en renommant le dossier startup dans /videos en startup_old.
Depuis Para Bellum, si j'ai mon dossier en startup_old, le jeu ne se lance pas, il m'indique des fichiers manquants. Par contre, pas de soucis si je le laisse en startup.
Vous avez le même problème?

----------


## Evene

> Petite question : j'avais pour habitude de faire sauter les vidéos d'intro en renommant le dossier startup dans /videos en startup_old.
> Depuis Para Bellum, si j'ai mon dossier en startup_old, le jeu ne se lance pas, il m'indique des fichiers manquants. Par contre, pas de soucis si je le laisse en startup.
> Vous avez le même problème?


Une meilleure technique c'est de remplacer les fichiers vidéos d'intro par des fichiers vides avec le même nom. Après maintenant tu passes les vidéos en un clic non ?


En prime le nouveau contre pour Glaz sur Plane : https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...e_you_feeling/  ::P:

----------


## Korbeil

> Quelqu'un peu record ?


Je le ferais  :;):

----------


## Shep1

> Je le ferais


Ouai parce que moi c'est pas encore ça !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai l'impression qu'on va être plutôt 15 que 10, les places vont être chères


Plus on est de fou plus ont riz. :bishop:

Pardon au familles.

----------


## Wedgge

> J'ai voulu retenter le dropshot hier et j'ai réussi à dropshot 2 mec hier à la release du patch ahahah, ils étaient trop deg en face. Personne ne m'enlèvera mon bébé 
> Appelle moi dr_dropshot 
> 
> _Quand on veut défoncer ta caméra de Maestro, mais genre vénère :
> 
> 
> _https://www.zupimages.net/up/18/23/x14l.jpg


Moi j'ai réussi. Bon et puis Day one miskine le Valkyrie Ace sur Villa, je suis blasé comme jamais  ::ninja:: .

----------


## MrBishop

> Plus on est de fou plus ont riz. :bishop:
> 
> Pardon au familles.


 :Emo: 

Au pire si y a trop de gens ce soir, je prends ceux qui reste et on va faire de la ranked de notre côté. Hein Jazz ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Evene

Pleins de bons tips pour Border justement :

----------


## Gtag

Pour SirTank, il faut que tu upvote ce report.

----------


## MrBishop

On est sur R6 avec Wedgge si des gens veulent nous rejoindre !

----------


## Voodoonice

Pas le level frère  ::XD:: 
Soirée annulé, je pourrais être là ce soir si il reste de la place

----------


## MrBishop

Les vrais savent #Shep #Wedgge #OnPickAndBanPourFaireLesRelous  :Fourbe:

----------


## Korbeil

https://clips.twitch.tv/DaintyStupidConsoleMVGame  :Cigare:

----------


## Kaelis

J'ai vu une option "pick phase timer" dans les paramètres de parties perso qui va de 15 à 45 secondes, pour la prochaine fois si c'est possible de monter un peu le taquet ça permettrait de mieux s'organiser et d'éviter des recrues par-ci par-là.

Il est au minimum par défaut visiblement.

----------


## Frypolar

> J'ai vu une option "pick phase timer" dans les paramètres de parties perso qui va de 15 à 45 secondes, pour la prochaine fois si c'est possible de monter un peu le taquet ça permettrait de mieux s'organiser et d'éviter des recrues par-ci par-là.
> 
> Il est au minimum par défaut visiblement.


Surtout avec des nouveaux et des équipes faites juste sur le moment. Il faut forcément plus de temps pour choisir.

----------


## Korbeil

J'ai crée un groupe (sur Uplay) "CPC Presque Officiel" pour qu'on soit tous dedans !
Quand on lance une partie suffit d'inviter le groupe et comme ça les gens dispos peuvent join  ::):

----------


## Kaelis

Y a déjà un groupe CPC.

----------


## Korbeil

> Y a déjà un groupe CPC.


Ah ! Bah utilisons le alors  :;): 
Je leave l'autre

----------


## Voodoonice

Et il y a aussi le groupe Raimbow  :tired:

----------


## Korbeil

> Et il y a aussi le groupe Raimbow


Bah utilisons les alors ! :P Comme je les avais pas vu / connaissais pas.

----------


## Voodoonice

Il n'y a même pas la nouvelle map sur le tactical board du site d'Ubi  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Frypolar

> Y a déjà un groupe CPC.


En fait c’est pas comme Steam, les groupes ne sont pas uniques. Vous embêtez pas trop du coup.

----------


## Wedgge

Un échantllion des parties d'hier soir, le skill était présent. 

Yves fait voir ta tronche

Sirtank t'as encore une de tes boules ?

On a pas les fous rires de Mizu hélas c'est lui qui record.

----------


## Lancelot du lag

C'est quoi déjà la touche pour indiquer un endroit aux autres?


Vu que toute la config de touche a sauté avec le patch... :Emo:

----------


## Kaelis

W, elle est très haut dans la liste des touches si tu veux la changer tu la louperas pas.

----------


## M0s

Si jamais ça peut être utile à certains d'entre vous : https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...me_fixing_fps/

En gros pour une raison quelconque, r6 stock en 3 résolutions différentes les avatars de chacun des joueurs qu'on croise en jeu. Et au bout d'un moment ça prend beaucoup de place pour pas grand chose. Le chemin du dossier c'est "C:\Program Files (x86)\Ubisoft\Ubisoft Game Launcher\cache\avatars".

D'ailleurs en jetant un coup d'oeil au dossier en question je suis tombé sur un avatar assez...inattendu  :^_^:

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> W, elle est très haut dans la liste des touches si tu veux la changer tu la louperas pas.


Merci!  ::):

----------


## Kaelis

> Si jamais ça peut être utile à certains d'entre vous : https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...me_fixing_fps/
> 
> En gros pour une raison quelconque, r6 stock en 3 résolutions différentes les avatars de chacun des joueurs qu'on croise en jeu. Et au bout d'un moment ça prend beaucoup de place pour pas grand chose. Le chemin du dossier c'est "C:\Program Files (x86)\Ubisoft\Ubisoft Game Launcher\cache\avatars".
> 
> D'ailleurs en jetant un coup d'oeil au dossier en question je suis tombé sur un avatar assez...inattendu 
> 
> http://tof.cx/images/2018/06/10/2de3...82a1cc7c21.png


Cette déchèterie  ::o: 



Merci pour le tuyau.

----------


## Frypolar

> Si jamais ça peut être utile à certains d'entre vous : https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...me_fixing_fps/
> 
> En gros pour une raison quelconque, r6 stock en 3 résolutions différentes les avatars de chacun des joueurs qu'on croise en jeu. Et au bout d'un moment ça prend beaucoup de place pour pas grand chose. Le chemin du dossier c'est "C:\Program Files (x86)\Ubisoft\Ubisoft Game Launcher\cache\avatars".
> 
> D'ailleurs en jetant un coup d'oeil au dossier en question je suis tombé sur un avatar assez...inattendu 
> 
> http://tof.cx/images/2018/06/10/2de3...82a1cc7c21.png


C’est pas R6 c’est Uplay et ça fait très longtemps que c’est comme ça. Ubi ne fait rien. Même les avatars de base sont stockés en plusieurs exemplaires. C’est assez impressionnant.

----------


## Korbeil

> C’est pas R6 c’est Uplay et ça fait très longtemps que c’est comme ça. Ubi ne fait rien. Même les avatars de base sont stockés en plusieurs exemplaires. C’est assez impressionnant.


Faudrait leur expliquer le concept de CDN :/

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Si jamais ça peut être utile à certains d'entre vous : https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...me_fixing_fps/
> 
> En gros pour une raison quelconque, r6 stock en 3 résolutions différentes les avatars de chacun des joueurs qu'on croise en jeu. Et au bout d'un moment ça prend beaucoup de place pour pas grand chose. Le chemin du dossier c'est "C:\Program Files (x86)\Ubisoft\Ubisoft Game Launcher\cache\avatars".
> 
> D'ailleurs en jetant un coup d'oeil au dossier en question je suis tombé sur un avatar assez...inattendu 
> 
> http://tof.cx/images/2018/06/10/2de3...82a1cc7c21.png


Ouais on en avait parlé sur ce topic, c'est d'ailleurs de la réponse de Red que vient la signature de Bishop.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Un échantllion des parties d'hier soir, le skill était présent. 
> 
> Yves fait voir ta tronche
> 
> Sirtank t'as encore une de tes boules ?
> 
> On a pas les fous rires de Mizu hélas c'est lui qui record.


ça report huhu, grilled

----------


## Kaelis

Les nouveaux opérateurs ont pas l'air trop envahissants, même si on est encore en période de season pass j'en ai pas croisé tant que ça ce week-end (la saison précédente les nouveaux venus étaient vite lassants).

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Nouveau skin légendaire des alpha packs :

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Alors pour tous ceux qui regrettent la disparition de la possibilité de virer l'intro au début du lancement de R6, voila comment j'ai réglé le problème :
- googler "dummy bik" sur google
- télécharger le dit fichier
- aller dans "\Ubisoft Game Launcher\games\Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six Siege\videos\startup"
- et remplacer les deux fichiers présents par ce fichier dummy ("ubilogo_1280x720.bik" et "nvlogo_1280x720.bik")

----------


## Flipmode

Ça sent la mayo périmé ton truc.

----------


## ChaosNighT

Perso je skip tout en ouvrant/fermant l'interface uplay au start, j'ai arrêté de virer les fichiers avec toutes les majs x)

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Ça sent la mayo périmé ton truc.


Peux-tu développer ?  ::huh::

----------


## ERIC PAPE

J'ai du mal à comprendre pourquoi vous vous acharnez sur ces vidéos alors que depuis un certain temps, on peut les passer d'un clic ou d'une touche.

Vous avez peur d'user vos claviers ou quoi ?

----------


## Kaelis

La même, j'appuie sur une touche et puis ça dégage. De toute façon faut appuyer au moins une fois pour passer le "Press any button" à l'écran titre non ?

----------


## Voodoonice

> Nouveau skin légendaire des alpha packs :
> 
> https://i.redd.it/ygvo07mihb311.png


Jolie  ::o:

----------


## ChaosNighT

> La même, j'appuie sur une touche et puis ça dégage. De toute façon faut appuyer au moins une fois pour passer le "Press any button" à l'écran titre non ?


Si tu fais le truc de l'interface uplay, ça t'amènes direct sur le menu principoil

----------


## Kaelis

Ce que je veux dire c'est que n'importe quel bouton permet de tout zapper d'une traite (enfin je crois, je me rends plus compte à force).

Il me semble que j'appuie sur la barre d'espace et puis c'est marre (même pas besoin de taper le shift + F2).

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Bah c'est gavant d'avoir à se taper toutes ces pubs à chaque fois. Je préfère, et de loin, arriver directement à l'écran d'accueil, et puis avoir la main sur ce que je possède aussi. Pouvoir virer les pubs de début sans qu'on me force à regarde la magnifique machine à coudre ubi. Ok c'était sympa les premières fois, mais après avoir lancé le jeu 500 fois, c'est légèrement relou.

Après ça reste mon avis, et pour ceux qui le partagent bah je partage mon astuce.

----------


## Voodoonice

Attention, le nouveau code de conduite pour R6 

RAINBOW SIX SIEGE TERMS OF USE AND CODE OF CONDUCT
This code of conduct is for Rainbow Six Siege and is supplemental to the Ubisoft Terms of Use, posted here. Please refer to such terms for an in-depth breakdown of our conduct rules. Capitalized terms used in this Code of Conduct shall have the respective meanings specified in the Terms of Use.

RESPONSIBILITY:
Ubisoft cannot be held responsible for the actions or comments made by Users in the various areas of the Game, forums, or other social media outlets. Ubisoft reserves the right to remove any and all content published by a User without prior warning or notification.

We strongly advise you not to give personal or account information to anyone. This includes information that can be used to identify you (social security number, telephone number, physical address, etc.) or information that may be used to compromise your account (personal email address, answers to your security questions, etc.).

Please note that a representative of Ubisoft will never ask you for your password.

CODE OF CONDUCT:
When you play the Game, you must respect other Users and their user rights. The following points will be enforced by the Ubisoft staff:

Any suspected breach of the Code of Conduct or Terms of Use will lead to an investigation. Ubisoft reserves the right to suspend, ban, or delete any User’s account without prior warning or notice.
When using the services provided by Ubisoft, Users may not engage in or encourage any illegal behavior or communications concerning such.
Users will follow all instructions given to them by the Ubisoft staff. Non-compliance of the User regarding any request made by a Ubisoft employee will be considered a breach of the Code of Conduct, and may lead to account suspension or revocation.
The User will respect the rules detailed in this Code of Conduct when using the services offered by Ubisoft and the Game. The following list of forbidden conduct gives examples of unacceptable behavior, but should not be considered exhaustive.
FORBIDDEN CONDUCT:
The following actions are forbidden, and can lead to a disciplinary action in accordance with the Disciplinary Policy outlined below.

Harassing or bullying other players via verbal or written communications.
Any language or content deemed illegal, dangerous, threatening, abusive, obscene, vulgar, defamatory, hateful, racist, sexist, ethically offensive or constituting harassment.
Impersonation of any other player or Ubisoft employee.
Any conduct which interrupts the general flow of Gameplay in the Game client, forum, or any other Ubisoft medium.
Verbal or written abuse targeted toward a Ubisoft employee.
*Use of macros*.
Any attempt to edit, corrupt or change Game or server code. Any such behavior will result in the immediate cancellation of the account, and may even give rise to personal liability and/or penal penalties.
Use of third-party hacking, cheating or botting clients.
The purchase of in Game benefits, including but not limited to “MMR boosting services” from unlicensed vendors, as well as the promotion of such services.
DISCIPLINARY POLICY:
In the event of a Code of Conduct violation, disciplinary action will be taken. Depending on the seriousness of the violation, sanctions can range from a warning to a permanent ban.

Below are examples of behavior that could lead to your account being banned from playing online or restricting your access in other ways from the Game:

Cheating / Modding / Hacking: Player is running a modified or otherwise unauthorized version of the Game client or a third party software which provides any sort of unfair advantage (wallhacks, aimhacks…) or causing detriment to other players’ experience: Maximum penalty is permanent ban.
Offensive Language or Behavior / Threats: Posting or publishing (public forums, private chats or VOIP) any language or content that is in violation of this Code of Conduct.
Harassment: Harassing or serious bullying other players via verbal or written communications in the in-Game chat, and outside the Game (public forum, subreddit, etc.)
All partners’ bans will be honored at Ubisoft discretion. If a player is banned by a partner, they could be banned by Rainbow Six Siege as well.
AUTOMATED TEMPORARY BANNING SYSTEM:
In the idea to make the Game a welcoming community space for challenges, Ubisoft has decided to launch an automated temporary banning system in respect to Offensive Language or Behavior, Threats and Harassment.

This system will automatically temporary ban players from the Game when they use abusive words in the in-Game chat.

These temporary bans will be implemented as follows:

First offense: 30 minutes temporary ban
Second offense: 2 hours temporary ban
Third Offense: 2 hours temporary ban
After three offenses: an investigation will be conducted and may lead to a permanent ban (maximum penalty)
DISPUTING ACCOUNT SANCTIONS:
If you have a question or wish to dispute an Account sanction that you have incurred, please send a request to Customer Support. Please be sure to include all relevant information. We will reply to your questions as promptly as possible.
ACCOUNT SECURITY:
The User alone is responsible for the security of his/her Account, including protecting his/her system and Account from being compromised. To ensure security of your account, please enable Two Factor Authentication.

PLEASE RESPECT THE CODE OF CONDUCT:
Help us make this site, the Game and the forums a welcoming community space. Respect the Code of Conduct and encourage others to do the same. If you meet users who are not familiar with the Code of Conduct, politely encourage them to read it.

----------


## Frypolar

> Si tu fais le truc de l'interface uplay, ça t'amènes direct sur le menu principoil


Tu peux détailler ? Ça ne me dit rien  ::unsure::

----------


## Kaelis

> Si tu fais le truc de l'interface uplay, ça t'amènes direct sur le menu principoil


Du coup j'ai essayé et ta solution est bonne.

En temps normal il faut appuyer quatre fois (les trois "pubs" et l'écran titre) pour arriver au menu principal (et pas une fois comme je le pensais).

Avec l'overlay ça passe tout, y compris l'écran titre. On arrive bien au menu principal à la fin  ::): 

Avec la méthode du dummy bik il faut attendre que l'avertissement passe, ça zappe les "pubs" tout seul mais on se retrouve quand même stoppé à l'écran titre avec "Press any key".

----------


## Croustimiel

J'ai trouvé un glitch sur Tower.  :Cigare:

----------


## Flipmode



----------


## ChaosNighT

> Tu peux détailler ? Ça ne me dit rien


Tu lances ton jeu, et dès que t'as l'écran noir t'ouvres/ferme l'interface uplay, (en gros pour moi 2x shift+F2), tu vas chercher ton café et quand tu reviens, t'as juste à cliquer sur "jouer"

----------


## Frypolar

Merci !

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> tu lances ton jeu, et dès que t'as l'écran noir t'ouvres/ferme l'interface uplay, (en gros pour moi 2x shift+f2), tu vas chercher *ta bière* et quand tu reviens, t'as juste à cliquer sur "jouer"


ftfy

----------


## Flipmode

Mais si tu as le temps d'aller chercher un café c'est que c'est toujours aussi long à charger non ?

----------


## ChaosNighT

c'est la connexion aux services ubi qui mets 40 ans
mais au moins, là, t'as pas à cliquer pour accéder au menu principal, t'es direct dessus

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Sympa le 5v5, n a laissé une chance à Weddge en ne bannissant pas Blitz, mais le double Ban Hibanna/thermite, ça rend les parties bien spéciales :

----------


## Shep1

Oui, on a fait un peu exprès pour le ban de thermite en premier lieu pour la golerie puis ensuite ça a été intéressant de voir le résultat. Finalement, ca change beaucoup le jeu, et demande d'utiliser beaucoup plus le stuff. Je me demande si en PL ce sera fait.

----------


## Wedgge

Sur Club House, faut préciser.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Bien déstabilisant, surtout pour les trappes et au final je trouve que ça concentre vachement les points d'entrée et donc le jeu.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Trailer pendant l'E3 :

----------


## Frypolar

> Bien déstabilisant, surtout pour les trappes et au final je trouve que ça concentre vachement les points d'entrée et donc le jeu.


Ça doit rendre Tachanka plus fort d’ailleurs, non ?

----------


## Flipmode

C'est possible de le rendre plus fort ?  ::o:

----------


## Kaelis

> Ça doit rendre Tachanka plus fort d’ailleurs, non ?


Dire qu'on allait le bannir pour la goleri  ::o: 



Spoiler Alert! 


On l'a pas utilisé parce qu'on n'est pas assez braves.

----------


## Redlight

Kanto officiellement chez Penta et NiP ont acquis les brésiliens de Black Dragons.

----------


## ERIC PAPE

> Kanto officiellement chez Penta


Probablement le mercato le plus prévisible de l'esport.

----------


## Gtag

Des Experts CPC™ capables d'expliquer ça ?

----------


## Shep1

De
La
Merde ?

----------


## Korbeil

> Des Experts CPC™ capables d'expliquer ça ?
> 
> https://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.net...6d&oe=5BA825C3


Tatchanka meme is getting stronger  ::wub::

----------


## ERIC PAPE

> Des Experts CPC™ capables d'expliquer ça ?
> 
> https://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.net...6d&oe=5BA825C3


Tachanka VR.

----------


## Redlight

Shatte retourne chez ENCE, lui qui voulait faire une pause dans l'esport.  ::lol:: 

edit : en tant que sub et streamer

----------


## Voodoonice

Kantoraketti qui reste chez Penta après ses perfs en final de PL c'est logique. Et Shatte qui n'arrive pas à décrocher de E-sport  ::): .
Sinon il y a toujours Falko qui recherche une équipe

----------


## Korbeil

I'a des rooks à côté de mon taf, j'ai peur de sortir

https://twitter.com/PGrasset1/status...45939174215681

----------


## MrBishop

> Oui, on a fait un peu exprès pour le ban de thermite en premier lieu pour la golerie puis ensuite ça a été intéressant de voir le résultat. Finalement, ca change beaucoup le jeu, et demande d'utiliser beaucoup plus le stuff. Je me demande si en PL ce sera fait.


C'était de la merde surtout. La partie était bien mais sur le plan tactique, c'était NUL. Le jeu est penser pour faire avec du hardbreach, donc si comme sur Club House, t'as des points genre Armurerie / Eglise, bah t'es dans la merde car ça enlève énormément de points d'entrées (pas de trappes / pas de murs) et ça donne un énorme avantage aux défenseurs qui ont juste à défendre max 2 entrées. Comme ça a été le cas sur toute la game d'ailleurs, à chaque fois il y avait que 2 entrées à défendre : tunnel bleu et esca main.
Et heureusement sur le dernier round on a fumi l'entrée en bas d'esca main et on a rush YOLO sinon on passer jamais avec Kaelis, y avait du barbelés + un Mira + vous qui teniez la ligne au fond du couloir.

----------


## Kaelis

J'ai trouvé ça marrant perso, c'était un bon exercice d'attaquer par des couloirs blindés de traquenards en utilisant l'équipement  ::happy2:: 

Ça aurait été cool de jouer des points plus variés (on a pas pris bar par exemple).

D'façon Bishop il est toxique il balance des grenades à impact sur le defuser, on l'a dénoncé aux autorités compétentes évidemment  ::ninja:: 

Et merci d'avoir augmenté le temps pour pick, c'était nettement plus agréable pour préparer les rounds.

----------


## Flipmode

> I'a des rooks à côté de mon taf, j'ai peur de sortir
> 
> https://twitter.com/PGrasset1/status...45939174215681
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Dff4MDcX0AYX-nQ.jpg


C'est juste des recrues, ils sont sûrement afk au spawn.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> J'ai trouvé ça marrant perso, c'était un bon exercice d'attaquer par des couloirs blindés de traquenards en utilisant l'équipement 
> 
> Ça aurait été cool de jouer des points plus variés (on a pas pris bar par exemple).
> 
> D'façon Bishop il est toxique il balance des grenades à impact sur le defuser, on l'a dénoncé aux autorités compétentes évidemment 
> 
> Et merci d'avoir augmenté le temps pour pick, c'était nettement plus agréable pour préparer les rounds.


Ah ouais ce grenade, elle m'a fait transpirer, si t'avais blessé kaelis on était morts. 

Faut dire que la toxicité ça le connait le Bishop, pas plus tard qu'il y à quelque temps, on l'a encore vu en killcam essayer de drop shot des mecs morts.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Un récapitulatif des effets des barrels et les conseillés suivant les armes :

https://nc.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/com...single_weapon/

----------


## M0s

> Un récapitulatif des effets des barrels et les conseillés suivant les armes :
> 
> https://nc.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/com...single_weapon/


Ah c'est bien pratique pour s'y retrouver, merci pour le lien.

----------


## Akheris

Vous avez des gros gros lags ces derniers temps où ça ne touche que moi ? Je n'ai pas eu une seule partie de jouable depuis le début du dlc quasiment  ::(: 




> Hier on a eu quelques lags il me semble mais c'est tout, c'était jouable.


Bon bah ça doit venir de ma connec/mon pc du coup  ::(: . J'ai trop de rollback in-game alors que j'en avais pas avant la maj.

----------


## Kaelis

Hier on a eu quelques lags il me semble mais c'est tout, c'était jouable.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Rien de notable chez moi. Bien plus de soucis lors des débuts de la précédente saison.




> Ah c'est bien pratique pour s'y retrouver, merci pour le lien.


De rien, tant mieux si ça aide.

----------


## Flipmode

Salut, vous savez si ubi est sévère avec l'utilisation de sa licence R6 ? pour création de tshirts par exemple, pas de reprise direct de visuels etc mais des créations originales.

----------


## MrBishop

> Vous avez des gros gros lags ces derniers temps où ça ne touche que moi ? Je n'ai pas eu une seule partie de jouable depuis le début du dlc quasiment 
> 
> 
> Bon bah ça doit venir de ma connec/mon pc du coup . J'ai trop de rollback in-game alors que j'en avais pas avant la maj.


Ton proc ne surchauffe pas ? Moi aussi j'avais des gros lags parce que mon ventirad était mal fixé.

----------


## Wedgge

Et tu l'as recollé avec quelle substance ton proco ?

----------


## Frypolar

> Ton proc ne surchauffe pas ? Moi aussi j'avais des gros lags parce que mon proc était mal fixé.


Le radiateur plutôt, pas le proco  ::P:

----------


## Gtag

> Salut, vous savez si ubi est sévère avec l'utilisation de sa licence R6 ? pour création de tshirts par exemple, pas de reprise direct de visuels etc mais des créations originales.


Tu veux vendre ou c'est pour toi ?

----------


## Shep1

> Tu veux vendre ou c'est pour toi ?


Regarde sa signature.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Vous avez des gros gros lags ces derniers temps où ça ne touche que moi ? Je n'ai pas eu une seule partie de jouable depuis le début du dlc quasiment 
> 
> 
> Bon bah ça doit venir de ma connec/mon pc du coup . J'ai trop de rollback in-game alors que j'en avais pas avant la maj.


Bon finalement, pas mal de rollback ce soir. Donc tu n'es pas seul. Peut être du à la surcharge de début de saison. 
Faut dire que ubi est une petite boite indé aussi, pas évident pour eux

----------


## Flipmode

J'ai fais mes 10 matchs (7/3)

Gold 2, mon plus haut rang je suis joie.

En forçant un peu y'a moyen de plat juste pour dire de l'avoir fait une fois  ::ninja::

----------


## MrBishop

> Le radiateur plutôt, pas le proco


Ah oui, en effet.  ::happy2::

----------


## Voodoonice

> J'ai fais mes 10 matchs (7/3)
> 
> Gold 2, mon plus haut rang je suis joie.
> 
> En forçant un peu y'a moyen de plat juste pour dire de l'avoir fait une fois


J'en ai fait 6 (3/3) en soloQ, je vais encore finir argent  ::XD:: 
C'est dommage que les canards ne fassent que de la casu  ::cry::

----------


## Wedgge

Non au contraire, mais les écarts de niveaux sont assez important entre canards du coup si les nouveaux se mettent à rank avec les anciens c'est plus frustrant qu'autre chose.

----------


## Gtag

> Salut, vous savez si ubi est sévère avec l'utilisation de sa licence R6 ? pour création de tshirts par exemple, pas de reprise direct de visuels etc mais des créations originales.





> 5. DROITS DE PROPRIETE INTELLECTUELLE
> Les Services sont conçus, édités et gérés par UBISOFT.
> 
> Les Services et tout Contenu, et tous les droits de propriété intellectuelle liés à leur conception, à la sélection de ces éléments, à leur présentation et leur organisation appartiennent à UBISOFT ou à ses concédants de licences et ayants-droit ; à l’exception de tout contenu généré par l’Utilisateur, traité à l’Article 6 ci-après.
> 
> De même, les marques, noms de domaine, sigles, logos, dessins et autres qui apparaissent sur les Services sont la propriété exclusive d’UBISOFT ou de ses partenaires lui ayant concédé une licence pour une utilisation dans le cadre des Services.
> 
> Les Services et l’ensemble du Contenu sont protégés par le droit d’auteur, copyright américain et international, la législation sur les brevets, les bases de données, les dessins et modèles et les marques, les conventions internationales et autres lois protégeant la propriété intellectuelle et les droits exclusifs afférents. Toute reproduction ou représentation de ces éléments ou de tout ou partie des Services de quelque manière et à quelque titre que ce soit est interdite sans autorisation préalable d’UBISOFT et, le cas échéant, des concédants de licences et ayants-droit.
> 
> Vous reconnaissez que vous n'êtes autorisé à utiliser ces éléments et informations contenus dans les Services et les Contenus que dans les limites expressément fixées par UBISOFT. Vous reconnaissez et acceptez en outre qu’aucune des présentes Conditions n’a pour effet de transférer la propriété de toute marque, nom commercial ou tout autre droit de propriété des Services ou de toute partie des Services et du Contenu à vous ou tout autre tiers. Vous vous engagez à ne rien faire qui soit en contradiction avec cet Article 5 ou qui soit susceptible de porter préjudice, de quelque manière que ce soit, à UBISOFT à ce titre.


Source.

----------


## Aherys

> Probablement le mercato le plus prévisible de l'esport.


Et pourtant, je peu t'assurer qu'en interne, c’était pas du tout Kanto le premier choix.




> Salut, vous savez si ubi est sévère avec l'utilisation de sa licence R6 ? pour création de tshirts par exemple, pas de reprise direct de visuels etc mais des créations originales.


Si c'est bienveillant (fan-art) je les ai jamais vu casser les couilles la dessus, y'a pas mal de streamer qui utilise le logo Six sans autorisation particulière, mais a tes risques et périls.




> Bon finalement, pas mal de rollback ce soir. Donc tu n'es pas seul. Peut être du à la surcharge de début de saison. 
> Faut dire que ubi est une petite boite indé aussi, pas évident pour eux


Oui c'est un peu dommage que la qualité technique du patch ne soit pas la, car en terme de meta et d'apport, c'est juste géniale.
Je pense qu'ubisoft galere aussi a étendre a la fois l'infrastructure réseau avec le nombre de joueurs qui explose continuellement (on franchie les millions de plus en plus rapidement), l'ajout de nouvelles fonctions... faut aussi savoir que pour la hitreg on est toujours sur le random patern qui est catastrophique car imprévisible, tant qu'ils ne mettrons en place les nouveaux recules... la hitreg sera relativement médiocre pour du 60t/r, et avec la préssions qui foutent les pro sur les nouveaux recule pour qu'ils soient balanced (a juste titre), je pense qu'ubisoft marche sur des œufs  :^_^:

----------


## Wedgge

> Et pourtant, je peu t'assurer qu'en interne, c’était pas du tout Kanto le premier choix.
> 
> 
> 
> Si c'est bienveillant (fan-art) je les ai jamais vu casser les couilles la dessus, y'a pas mal de streamer qui utilise le logo Six sans autorisation particulière, mais a tes risques et périls.
> 
> 
> 
> Oui c'est un peu dommage que la qualité technique du patch ne soit pas la, car en terme de meta et d'apport, c'est juste géniale.
> Je pense qu'ubisoft galere aussi a étendre a la fois l'infrastructure réseau avec le nombre de joueurs qui explose continuellement (on franchie les millions de plus en plus rapidement), l'ajout de nouvelles fonctions... faut aussi savoir que pour la hitreg on est toujours sur le random patern qui est catastrophique car imprévisible, tant qu'ils ne mettrons en place les nouveaux recules... la hitreg sera relativement médiocre pour du 60t/r, et avec la préssions qui foutent les pro sur les nouveaux recule pour qu'ils soient balanced (a juste titre), je pense qu'ubisoft marche sur des œufs


On est pas mal à avoir constaté le retour de phénomènes magiques concernant le hitreg depuis la maj effectivement, concernant le nouveau recul notamment sur les SMG on remarque à peine la différence.

Concernant Kanto ça s'annonçait tout de même prometteur pour lui vu ses performances sur la dernière saison.

----------


## Aherys

Clairement, clairement. 
Kanto est un trés bon choix, et l'un des meilleurs Aim. La perf lors de la dernière PL était notable.

En revanche en interne y'avais pas mal de contre-indications a Kanto, certains tests de joueurs chez penta qui ce sont un peu étendu, l'histoire du prix de Kanto un peu cher, le discours de Fabian en privé qui laissé présagé autre chose. Au final je me suis fait bait, car jusqu'au dernier moment j'avais un autre nom en tête.

----------


## Redlight

Bienvenue parmi nous Aherys  ::P: 

Le recul des certaines SMG a quand même bien changer (le bering, SMG11 par exemple). Pour les autres c'est une volonté d'Ubi d'avoir conservé des patterns proche de ceux existant précédemment. Du coup je pensais cet histoire de recul définitivement terminé. Mais apparemment c'est encore en tractation pour des pattern prévisible (en espérant qu'ils soient naturel). En revanche j'aimerai bien voir débarder un jour la seconde partie promise du changement des hitbox, avec le feedback sonore et visuel.

----------


## Aherys

Merci @Redlight, en vérité le lurk depuis quelque chose comme 2010 les forums canardPC, et j'ai jamais retrouvé les crédentials du premier compte.

Je risque de passer pour un idiot, mais pour moi les recules n'ont pas été touché sur cette Maj, je ne ressent pas de différence (mais je change souvent d'aspect ratio ce qui fausse grandement les perceptions). 
Mais dans tout les cas c'est un sujet super sensible, toucher les recules modifie complétement le feeling du jeu, et peu déplaire a beaucoup de monde. De même pour les feedback, je sais pas si tu te souvient des "tête en arrière". Pour beaucoup cela signifié a l'époque que tu avais mis un headshoot alors que ma théorie et qu'il s'agit plus d'un problème d’animation procédurale qui fait réagir le modèle du personnage. 

C'est un véritable casse tête pour Ubi de mon propre avis, surtout que le jeu dance entre souhait de """réalisme""", "tactique" et "esport" ce qui est difficilement compatible : de toutes petites hitbox, très précise, sur des modèles assez rapides, qui peuvent lean, etre dans de multiples positions, le tout sur un tickrate faible, hors serveur dédiées, avec des recules aléatoires et des effets de particules a gogo qui brouillent souvent la perception : je suis souvent en train de record ce que je juge comme des missreg pour au final me rendre compte en visionnant les images que j'ai juste raté le tir. En bref, d'un point de vue technique, c'est loin d’être évident.

----------


## Redlight

> Merci @Redlight, en vérité le lurk depuis quelque chose comme 2010 les forums canardPC, et j'ai jamais retrouvé les crédentials du premier compte.
> 
> Je risque de passer pour un idiot, mais pour moi les recules n'ont pas été touché sur cette Maj, je ne ressent pas de différence (mais je change souvent d'aspect ratio ce qui fausse grandement les perceptions). 
> Mais dans tout les cas c'est un sujet super sensible, toucher les recules modifie complétement le feeling du jeu, et peu déplaire a beaucoup de monde. De même pour les feedback, je sais pas si tu te souvient des "tête en arrière". Pour beaucoup cela signifié a l'époque que tu avais mis un headshoot alors que ma théorie et qu'il s'agit plus d'un problème d’animation procédurale qui fait réagir le modèle du personnage. 
> 
> C'est un véritable casse tête pour Ubi de mon propre avis, surtout que le jeu dance entre souhait de """réalisme""", "tactique" et "esport" ce qui est difficilement compatible : de toutes petites hitbox, très précise, sur des modèles assez rapides, qui peuvent lean, etre dans de multiples positions, le tout sur un tickrate faible, hors serveur dédiées, avec des recules aléatoires et des effets de particules a gogo qui brouillent souvent la perception : je suis souvent en train de record ce que *je juge comme des missreg pour au final me rendre compte en visionnant les images que j'ai juste raté le tir.* En bref, d'un point de vue technique, c'est loin d’être évident.


Ah ah pareil pour moi  ::XD::  Parfois ça se joue à 1 cm et avec les effets de sang t'as l'impression de l'avoir touché 12 fois alors que non j'ai full juste à côté.

Par contre j'ai du mal à suivre les tractations de ta team. Le roster DW c'est celui d'Oplon c'est bien ça et vous avez absorbez Vires ? Mais que devient Oplon, la structure se retire de R6 ?

----------


## Aherys

Oui, ça se joue a peu assez souvent, après il y'a aussi parfois de véritable problème de hitreg, j'ai ce clip qui date d'hier (tilt alert). En bon gros rageux, j'ai reproduit la situation, il est intéressant de noter qu'a cette distance, que tu tire dans le torse, ou dans le bras, il ne faut que 4 balle de SMG-11 pour tuer lion. Sur le clip, on peu identifier de façon certaines 7 balles (et y'en a surement plus). C'est toujours trés tiltant de te dire que parfois, 50% de tes balles miss-reg.

Le pire étant R6 en lan, c'est la que tu te rend compte de la différence, les gens meurent beaucoup, BEAUCOUP plus rapidement en lan, qu'online, tu te rend bien compte du phénomène de "sponge".

Pour Deathrow, c'est effectivement pas évident, voici l'histoire :
Oplon était super sympa mais c'étais assez compliqué au niveau financier, le coup fatale été qu’après notre qualification en coupe de france, Oplon nous a refusé notre bootcamp (pas leur faute hein... y'avais juste zéro sous dans les caisses a ce moment).
Du coup, on a cherché mieux, et notre manager ainsi que notre coach on commencé les discussions.

Au final, ils ont remonté leur ancienne structure, Deathrow (crée par notre coach, Draz) avec les investisseurs de Vires.
En d'autre mots, il faut considérer ça comme une nouvelle structure, créée avec les anciens investisseurs de Vires (+ des nouveaux). L'avantage étant notamment que l'argent est directement filé au Manager, et il y'a donc une relation plus saine avec les joueurs qui sont au courant de tout (état des finances, possibilités, taille du budget...).

Deathrow dispose de trois line up :
- La pro (Ex-oplon)
- La rising (Celle de meechy)
- La Academy (Anciens vires Amateurs)

L'ancienne Vires Pro est devenu "LGC" (Je vous passe la signification du sigle). Et n'est plus structuré, il s'agit d'un roster volant comme IDK.
Du coté Oplon, ils n'ont pas repris de LU R6, et je ne sais pas si ils pourront/souhaiteront en reprendre une.

Voila, voila !

----------


## Voodoonice

Bonjour Aherys, c'est marrant de te retrouver ici, j'étais sur ton live encore hier soir  :^_^: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Non au contraire, mais les écarts de niveaux sont assez important entre canards du coup si les nouveaux se mettent à rank avec les anciens c'est plus frustrant qu'autre chose.


C'est plus une question de niveau de jeu que d'ancienneté, je suis mauvais et anciens  ::XD::  
Je suis d'accord, moi avec mon niveau silver je joue avec des plat' ça va être plus frustrant qu'amusant, faudrait trouver un moyen de réunir les joueurs par niveau ou à peu prêt  ::unsure::

----------


## JazzMano

Le hitreg/feeling est exceptionnellement bon de mon côté depuis la mise à jour en comparaison de la saison précédente (qui était atroce).

----------


## Redlight

@Aherys : merci pour les précisions




> la saison précédente était atroce.


Fixed

----------


## Korbeil

> Bonjour Aherys, c'est marrant de te retrouver ici, j'étais sur ton live encore hier soir


LA CONCURRENCE !  ::ninja:: 




> @Aherys : merci pour les précisions
> 
> Fixed


T'aimes pas avoir un event pve pour tuer des zombies ?  ::o:

----------


## Redlight

> T'aimes pas avoir un event pve pour tuer des zombies ?


Si, 3 jours.

----------


## Kaelis

Pour les parties classées, c'est pas une solution miracle mais on pourrait remplacer les chans de Mumble inutiles (les trucs Uno Dos Très de mémoire) par des canaux "Argent", "Or", Plat". Pour Overwatch on avait fini par aller par là.

Après les mentalités qui diffèrent ça peut être un problème (est-ce que ça se fait de refuser quelqu'un dans une escouade qui fait des parties classées à un certain niveau par exemple, ça peut faire du débat voire vexer). C'est pas facile mais cela dit, j'ai pas l'impression qu'il y ait eu beaucoup d'histoires à cause de ça ici.

----------


## Voodoonice

Chacun connaît à peu prêt son niveau, si un gars est ponctuellement silver parce qu'il a foiré ces parties de placement mais que les autres saisons il était platine, il a le niveau pour jouer avec les platines. Le bon sens doit primer.

----------


## Kaelis

Je suis d'accord avec toi. C'est plus pour se montrer "publiquement" avec une pancarte "je fais des classées à tel niveau, je cherche des collègues du même niveau".

On est pas des milles et des cents sur le Mumble non plus, c'est pas indispensable (juste une suggestion).

----------


## Flipmode

> Si c'est bienveillant (fan-art) je les ai jamais vu casser les couilles la dessus, y'a pas mal de streamer qui utilise le logo Six sans autorisation particulière, mais a tes risques et périls.


Oui c'est du Fan art/caricature pas de la reprise direct.

Merci aussi Bobby.

Aherys y'a moyen de te parler à un moment ? t'as l'air de savoir des trucs (pas des infos classé X hein) que j'aimerais connaitre du le esport et ce genre de d'info pour se lancer dans une aventure extraordinaire.

----------


## Aherys

> Aherys y'a moyen de te parler à un moment ? t'as l'air de savoir des trucs (pas des infos classé X hein) que j'aimerais connaitre du le esport et ce genre de d'info pour se lancer dans une aventure extraordinaire.


Oui sans aucun problème, mon compte Twitter est ouvert a tous pour les DM.




> Bonjour Aherys, c'est marrant de te retrouver ici, j'étais sur ton live encore hier soir


J’espère que tu as fait des dons  ::trollface::  (Mais c'est un plaisir de voir des viewers sur d'autres truc que twitch).

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Bah moi je te connaissais pas mais je veux bien que tu viennes m'aider à carry Wedgge, Kaelis et d'autres sur le mumble  ::ninja::

----------


## Kaelis

Ok Père Ducrasse  ::o:

----------


## Aherys

> Bah moi je te connaissais pas mais je veux bien que tu viennes m'aider à carry Wedgge, Kaelis et d'autres sur le mumble


Cette saison je vais déja essayer de me carry moi, puis on verra pour le reste hein 
Je crois que j'ai jamais autant galéré  ::cry:: 

Plus sérieusement avec plaisir, la question est plus au niveau du temps, dans les horraires de jeux "classique", je suis en entrainement, et en dehors des classiques, je stream par pa$$ion... j'ai malheureusement assez peu de temps libre en dehors.

----------


## Voodoonice

L'autre fois j'ai quitté ton stream à 1h pour aller me coucher et je t'ai repris à 6h00, puis je suis aller bosser et à midi en mangeant mon sandwich, Aherys tjrs là  ::mellow::  :^_^:

----------


## Redlight

Tiens d'ailleurs j'ai trouvé un "one-way wall" bien sale sur le nouveau club house. Depuis la ventilation bleu au sous sol tu peux tirer sur les mec storage près de la fenête mais eux ne peuvent pas. Le plafond en face d'eux est un mur invisible sur 20 cm environ. Je vous ferai un gif que j'enverrai à ubi aussi.

----------


## Flipmode

> Tiens d'ailleurs j'ai trouvé un "one-way wall" bien sale sur le nouveau club house. Depuis la ventilation bleu au sous sol tu peux tirer sur les mec storage près de la fenête mais eux ne peuvent pas. Le plafond en face d'eux est un mur invisible sur 20 cm environ. Je vous ferai un gif que j'enverrai à ubi aussi.

----------


## Korbeil

> Pour les parties classées, c'est pas une solution miracle mais on pourrait remplacer les chans de Mumble inutiles (les trucs Uno Dos Très de mémoire) par des canaux "Argent", "Or", Plat". Pour Overwatch on avait fini par aller par là.


Je vais me retrouver en Argent avec ma chance en ranked  ::'(:  Alors que j'ai carry Redlight l'autre soir !  :Cigare:

----------


## Redlight

Mais grave le mec qui fait 12 kill sur clubhouse  ::o: . Je cherchais qui c'était justement.

Faut dire que c'était la première fois que je la jouais et j'étais complètement paumé. J'ai mis du temps à me mettre en route genre 2 kill en 5 ou 6 round  ::XD::

----------


## Frypolar

> Tiens d'ailleurs j'ai trouvé un "one-way wall" bien sale sur le nouveau club house. Depuis la ventilation bleu au sous sol tu peux tirer sur les mec storage près de la fenête mais eux ne peuvent pas. Le plafond en face d'eux est un mur invisible sur 20 cm environ. Je vous ferai un gif que j'enverrai à ubi aussi.


Je crois qu’il est passé sur reddit. Peut-être même pendant le TTS, vers la fin.

----------


## Shep1

> Pour les parties classées, c'est pas une solution miracle mais on pourrait remplacer les chans de Mumble inutiles (les trucs Uno Dos Très de mémoire) par des canaux "Argent", "Or", Plat". Pour Overwatch on avait fini par aller par là.
> 
> Après les mentalités qui diffèrent ça peut être un problème (est-ce que ça se fait de refuser quelqu'un dans une escouade qui fait des parties classées à un certain niveau par exemple, ça peut faire du débat voire vexer). C'est pas facile mais cela dit, j'ai pas l'impression qu'il y ait eu beaucoup d'histoires à cause de ça ici.


Je pense que c'est un peu inutile du fait que justement on a pas vraiment eu de problèmes de ce type. Des différences de niveau de jeu sont là, mais le plus gênant qu'on a eu et qu'il y a encore c'est les conceptions différentes du jeu qu'il y a. Certains anciens ne cherchent pas a try hard et jouent juste pour l'amusement, et d'autre l'inversion et réciproquement. Bref, c'est plus une différence de try hard/pas try hard qu'il faudrait noter sur le mumble.

----------


## Voodoonice

Sans parler de Try hard ou pas, je trouve que la ranked à au moins l'avantage de 
1 Jouer avec des joueurs de ton niveau
2 Choisir ses spawns
3 Choisir ses BP

Avec des canards sur mumble en plus tu peux commencer à élaborer quelques stratégies (mêmes basiques) d'attaque et défense

Je le voie plus pour ces raisons que d'autres choses et ce sera d'autant plus amusant

----------


## Wedgge

Le problème c'est que ça part toujours d'une bonne intention, sans aller jusqu'au try hard 2000 beaucoup ne jouent pas leur rank avec la même mentalité, si l'on rajoute par dessus des écarts de niveau, exemple des gens rank en silver star comme Barberousse, qui sont placé face à des plat II/Plat I voir Diam, in fine ça commence à piquer et beaucoup en ressortent frustrés.


Il manque un rang ou deux qui servirait d'intermédiaires entre le Plat et le Diam, on rencontre vraiment de tout dans ses eaux là, les bons/moyens côtoient des manos avec un aim de Jedi et une superbe coordination, la courbe de difficulté est souvent assez violente.




> Le hitreg/feeling est exceptionnellement bon de mon côté depuis la mise à jour en comparaison de la saison précédente (qui était atroce).


Peut être que tu as cessé de prendre des opérateurs de merde ou il fallait un hs pour gagner, après en gold II les types visent moins bien aussi  ::siffle:: .

----------


## Voodoonice

> Le problème c'est que ça part toujours d'une bonne intention, sans aller jusqu'au try hard 2000 beaucoup ne jouent pas leur rank avec la même mentalité, si l'on rajoute par dessus des écarts de niveau, exemple des gens rank en silver star comme Barberousse, qui sont placé face à des plat II/Plat I voir Diam, in fine ça commence à piquer et beaucoup en ressortent frustrés.


Moi je propose ça plutôt que de faire de la casu, et comme la majorité ne pratique que la casu je me dis que leurs ranks ne les intéresse pas plus que ça. Pour le niveau de ranking, la suggestion de faire un channel par niveau me semble plutôt judicieuse. après chacun va un peu ou il veut mais dans l'idée c'est pas mal




> Il manque un rang ou deux qui servirait d'intermédiaires entre le Plat et le Diam, on rencontre vraiment de tout dans ses eaux là, les bons/moyens côtoient des manos avec un aim de Jedi et une superbe coordination, la courbe de difficulté est souvent assez violente.


Peut être, j'ai jamais joué à ce niveau  :^_^:

----------


## MrBishop

> Après les mentalités qui diffèrent ça peut être un problème (est-ce que ça se fait de refuser quelqu'un dans une escouade qui fait des parties classées à un certain niveau par exemple, ça peut faire du débat voire vexer). C'est pas facile mais cela dit, j'ai pas l'impression qu'il y ait eu beaucoup d'histoires à cause de ça ici.


Perso j'ai jamais refuser quelqu'un en ranked. Par contre oui, ça m'arrive souvent d'avertir style "On part en ranked ! Fait gaffe, tu vas tomber sur du Plat 2 / Plat 1" parce que mon but n'est pas d'interdire qui que ce soit de jouer en ranked, on est pas un groupe d'élitiste ou PENTA. Mais je préfère mettre en garde et prévenir à la personne ce qui lui attends.

Je joue tout le temps avec le Mumble et je connais les habitués, leurs niveaux.. Et mon but n'est pas qu'ils passent un mauvais moment. Vraiment pas. Ok on joue du ranked, mais faut quand même que tout le monde y prenne du plaisir. Quand je vois que Fourras parle pas de la game parce qu'il se fait depop instant par du Plat en face, oui clairement ça me fait chier pour lui parce qu'il s'amuse pas en fait. Et c'est pas du tout de sa faute, il est très bon pour son niveau mais c'est juste qu'en face, les types ont 1000h+ de jeu et lui en a une centaine.

Je sais que oui, tu me mets un niveau 60 non ranked avec les Plats du Mumble, très honnêtement y a de grandes chances qu'il prenne tarif sur chaque round.

En vrai j'aime pas parler de ça parce que ça sonne tellement élitiste ou la team "Platine du Mumble" qui se la raconte... Mais c'est pas du tout le cas, trust me.

Et au niveau Plat 2 / Plat 1, les joueurs sont vraiment bons. Fin perso ça m'arrive parfois de pas toucher une canette tellement l'aim est très bon, les strats sont appliqués, Mira est jouer à chaque round... Y a quasiment pas de points faibles en fait chez la plupart des joueurs. N'espérez pas trouver des traps sur objectifs pas renforcés : c'est impossible.

----------


## Aherys

Ce que tu dis néanmoins est un fait.
Si R6 ne nécessite pas des talents d'Aim d'une profondeur incroyable, il nécessite une expérience et une vision de jeu assez conséquente (j'aime comparé R6 comme le "dota" du fps).

Je rigole toujours quand je ramène des pro d'autre fps sur R6 : normalement, peu importe le FPS, même contre des joueurs de niveau intermédiaire, l'Aim permet de compenser. Sur R6, ils se font tout simplement rape contre des rank relativement bas.
Et c'est ce qui fait la richesse de R6, mais la complexité est un gros obstacle au "fun" entre-pote, et j'ai rarement vue autant de tryhard sur un mode ranked, ce n'est pas forcément une mauvaise chose, mais cela rend les parties avec écart de niveau peu appréciable car rapidement one-sided.

----------


## Raoul Wolfoni

Perso je confirme ce que dis Bishop, a part un ou deux qui se sont déconnectés de rage quand on perdait, j'ai toujours trouvé un bon état d'esprit sur le Mumble et même quand à mon faible niveau je me fais éclater en Ranked, j'essaye de prendre les cam ou d'aider les copains qui ne sont pas mort et je trouve que cela permet de rester concentré sur le jeu.

----------


## Flipmode

Quand vous parlez de tryhard dans R6, c'est le fait de prendre un op qui fait mal à la team adverse peu importe la map et la compo ? je connais l'expression tryhard mais des fois sur certains stream et certaines partie ça cri au tryhard parce qu'un mec à prit tel op, je trouve ça bizarre.

----------


## Redlight

> Quand vous parlez de tryhard dans R6, c'est le fait de prendre un op qui fait mal à la team adverse peu importe la map et la compo ? je connais l'expression tryhard mais des fois sur certains stream et certaines partie ça cri au tryhard parce qu'un mec à prit tel op, je trouve ça bizarre.


Ca c'est de la mauvaise foi. Le tryhard c'est des strat appliqué à la lettre, tous les drones utilisés avec un ouvreur derrière, des lignes de putes prisent, du spawnkill, des angles couvert pendant une éternité etc... C'est les mecs qui font tout pour gagner. En somme.

Et je rejoint Bishop mélanger les niveaux c'est cool mais à partir d'un certain delta c'est intéressant pour personnes. Les mecs silvers se font dépop sans comprendre ce qu'il se passe ou quand on des plat on tombe contre des gars qui sont à l'ouest et nous traites de "boosted". La courbe de progression est lente mais nécessaire pour comprendre toute les subtilités. Le soucis c'est qu'on est rarement un team complète de 5 plat sur mumble. Il faudrait faire des chan plus souple :
- Gold/Plat
- Gold
- Silver/Gold.

Je pense honnête qu'il n'y a personne du niveau en dessous de silver sur mumble et le gros des joueurs doivent avoir un niveau Gold (ce qui est un éventail très large).

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Pour moi, la distinction de niveau n'est utile que pour le rank.
Quand on est en casu, je m'en fous un peu de jouer avec du copper ou du diam.

En tout cas je suis pour modifier les chans 1/2/3/4 pour les dédiés à ceux qui veulent rank.

----------


## Redlight

> Pour moi, la distinction de niveau n'est utile que pour le rank.
> Quand on est en casu, je m'en fous un peu de jouer avec du copper ou du diam.
> 
> En tout cas je suis pour modifier les chans 1/2/3/4 pour les dédiés à ceux qui veulent rank.


Oui oui complètement, hors de question de toucher à :

- Rainbow six tabouret
- Bonjour c'est pour les calendrier (best chan ever)

----------


## Evene

> Perso j'ai jamais refuser quelqu'un en ranked. Par contre oui, ça m'arrive souvent d'avertir style "On part en ranked ! Fait gaffe, tu vas tomber sur du Plat 2 / Plat 1" parce que mon but n'est pas d'interdire qui que ce soit de jouer en ranked, on est pas un groupe d'élitiste ou PENTA. Mais je préfère mettre en garde et prévenir à la personne ce qui lui attends ...


Le ranked ça sera toujours un peu compliqué, il y a beaucoup de choses variables, mais principalement c'est l'homogeineité et la récurrence qui sont importants. Si je prends hier soir, on a joué à 3 avec Redlight, et on l'a pas mal frustré parce qu'en plus d'avoir 2 PU complètement nul sur le dernier match, je pense qu'il avait l'impression qu'on écoutait rien et on était en décalage complet avec les strats à mettre en place. C'est moins le nombre de kill qui était en cause car l'écart de niveau se retrouvait dans les équipes en face. Mais j'ai joué plusieurs fois tout seul plusieurs fois avec Redlight, et en full groupe CPC, c'est pas du tout pareil. A 2-3 j'essaye de m'intégrer dans le style de jeu de Redlight qui "lead", mais j'ai pas l'habitude alors je me retrouve dans des mauvaises positions, mauvais angles, mauvais picks en permanence, j'ai du mal à suivre parce que le style de jeu est pas celui dont j'ai l'habitude vu que j'ai beaucoup soloQ. Je comprends pas toujours ce qui est attendu, ou pas assez rapidement, j'efface aussi ma propre prise d'initiative. En full groupe CPC, tout de suite c'est différent vu qu'on passe à un style de jeu avec beaucoup d'infos, et qu'on retrouve un noyau de gens ou au moins 2-3 ont forcément joué ensemble, c'est beaucoup plus facile de s'y insérer et de tenir sa place. Et pour le coup je peux retrouver le coté intuitif du soloQ, avec prises d'initiative (bonne ou mauvaise) et je trouve ma place par rapport à la strat qui se met en place et que les autres déroulent.

Hier paradoxalement, après les 2 défaites frustrantes, j'ai soloQ parce que j'étais aussi frustré, et gagné trois matchs d'affilés, parce que du coup je suis reparti de ce que j'ai l'habitude, personne ne me feed d'infos bonnes ou mauvaises, du coup je me rely que sur mes propres infos, j'assume qu'aucun coin n'est clean, et j'ai fais des très bons matchs et fait 2-3 belles actions.

Donc au dela l'aspect niveau, je dirais que l'important c'est aussi de jouer autant que possible avec les mêmes personnes, pour homogeneiser la façon de jouer, les strats, les call. Et savoir aussi quand pas partir en ranked. Hier c'était une erreur par exemple, à trois avec une équipe pas assez homogène. Y aurait eu une personne de plus qui joue avec Red d'habitude, je suis sur que ça aurait changé la dynamique.

----------


## Redlight

> Le ranked ça sera toujours un peu compliqué, il y a beaucoup de choses variables, mais principalement c'est l'homogeineité et la récurrence qui sont importants. Si je prends hier soir, on a joué à 3 avec Redlight, et on l'a pas mal frustré parce qu'en plus d'avoir 2 PU complètement nul sur le dernier match, je pense qu'il avait l'impression qu'on écoutait rien et on était en décalage complet avec les strats à mettre en place. C'est moins le nombre de kill qui était en cause car l'écart de niveau se retrouvait dans les équipes en face. Mais j'ai joué plusieurs fois tout seul plusieurs fois avec Redlight, et en full groupe CPC, c'est pas du tout pareil. A 2-3 j'essaye de m'intégrer dans le style de jeu de Redlight qui "lead", mais j'ai pas l'habitude alors je me retrouve dans des mauvaises positions, mauvais angles, mauvais picks en permanence, j'ai du mal à suivre parce que le style de jeu est pas celui dont j'ai l'habitude vu que j'ai beaucoup soloQ. Je comprends pas toujours ce qui est attendu, ou pas assez rapidement, j'efface aussi ma propre prise d'initiative. En full groupe CPC, tout de suite c'est différent vu qu'on passe à un style de jeu avec beaucoup d'infos, et qu'on retrouve un noyau de gens ou au moins 2-3 ont forcément joué ensemble, c'est beaucoup plus facile de s'y insérer et de tenir sa place. Et pour le coup je peux retrouver le coté intuitif du soloQ, avec prises d'initiative (bonne ou mauvaise) et je trouve ma place par rapport à la strat qui se met en place et que les autres déroulent.
> 
> Hier paradoxalement, après les 2 défaites frustrantes, j'ai soloQ parce que j'étais aussi frustré, et gagné trois matchs d'affilés, parce que du coup je suis reparti de ce que j'ai l'habitude, personne ne me feed d'infos bonnes ou mauvaises, du coup je me rely que sur mes propres infos, j'assume qu'aucun coin n'est clean, et j'ai fais des très bons matchs et fait 2-3 belles actions.
> 
> Donc au dela l'aspect niveau, je dirais que l'important c'est aussi de jouer autant que possible avec les mêmes personnes, pour homogeneiser la façon de jouer, les strats, les call. Et savoir aussi quand pas partir en ranked. Hier c'était une erreur par exemple, à trois avec une équipe pas assez homogène. Y aurait eu une personne de plus qui joue avec Red d'habitude, je suis sur que ça aurait changé la dynamique.


C'est pas tant l'écart de niveau qui m'a frustré hier c'est plus les erreurs vraiment bête. Genre je demande un bombe site et on en prend un autre, il faut renforcer les trappes et elles ne le sont pas. J'ai vu Tatcher spawner à un endroit et traverser toute la map pour aller tout seul de l'autre côté. Les mecs qui plantent gratuitement le bomb site avec juste une fumi. Des mira que personne n'utilise. Thermite qui rentre en premier alors que la zone n'est pas dégagé. Des clutch en 2v2 diffuser planté où l'on s'éloigne etc. Ce genre d'erreurs c'est vraiment le B-A BA. Et c'est là aussi où je me dis que parfois j'en demande trop, trop vite. Il faut le temps d'apprendre et le début de saison n'est vraiment pas propice à ça. On tombe contre à peu près tout et n'importe quoi en face. Mais la partie sur Coastline n'était pas trop mal (sauf la mode en ce moment des canards de défendre dans le lounge à côté de chicha, le pire position du monde).

Après ça arrive de ne pas être en réussite, hier je me fait tuer deux fois par Echo alors que j'ai l'initiative ou je me fait punir sur le seul spawnkill que je tente  :Emo: . 

Mais c'était pas un bon jour hier de toute façon. Je suis aussi parti en soloQ aussi et j'ai gagné le match que j'ai fait, mais j'ai commencer difficilement pour finir avec 2x4 frag sur les 2 derniers round comme quoi. Et malheureusement il y avait plus de teamplay avec des inconnus que sur nos partis d'hier.

----------


## Evene

> C'est pas tant l'écart de niveau qui m'a frustré hier c'est plus les erreurs vraiment bête.


Clairement, c'est vraiment ce que je voulais dire, l'écart il est surtout sur le fait qu'on a pas assez joué ensemble, je joue en anglais donc rien que quand on parle de Ventilation sur Border, je fais un effort mental pour essayer de retrouver où c'est. Sur le fumi, c'est my bad parce que j'aurais du C4 au lieu de tirer dans la fumi ce qui m'a empêché d'entendre le plant. Mais les PUs accentuent en plus la désorganisation, par exemple quand t'as dis de renforcer les hatchs j'avais déjà posé les miens, du coup y avait plus personne pour y aller à part les PUs. Idem quand ils viennent se mettre dans les angles que je défends avec Mira, ... etc.

Je vois aussi la différence entre ce que je maîtrise mieux actuellement versus la meta, par exemple j'attaque jamais par ventilation ou le bureau parce que je perds souvent les guns fights en solo, c'est pourtant ce qui est le plus efficace quand il y a une bonne Mira de l'autre coté (ou alors faut pouvoir dérouler avec un mec en bas ... etc). Idem avec les Miras sur Hookah, ça m'oblige à me mettre en plein milieu du bomb site, une position que je tiens jamais d'habitude (je met en général une Mira depuis Cinéma, ce qui perturbe souvent beaucoup l'adversaire, et une coté couloir/escalier de Hookah). Et je gagne super souvent ce point. C'est aussi des choses qui marchent en Gold 2-3 qui passeraient plus difficilement en Plat. Donc faut s'habituer à tout ça, et homogénéiser la façon de jouer.

Et je vois pas du tout ça de façon négative, c'est ce que j'aime dans R6 c'est que l'apprentissage est quasi infini, en plus de l'aspect teamwork. J'ai plus hâte de recommencer qu'autre chose.

----------


## Redlight

> Clairement, c'est vraiment ce que je voulais dire, l'écart il est surtout sur le fait qu'on a pas assez joué ensemble, je joue en anglais donc rien que quand on parle de Ventilation sur Border, je fais un effort mental pour essayer de retrouver où c'est. Sur le fumi, c'est my bad parce que j'aurais du C4 au lieu de tirer dans la fumi ce qui m'a empêché d'entendre le plant. Mais les PUs accentuent en plus la désorganisation, par exemple quand t'as dis de renforcer les hatchs j'avais déjà posé les miens, du coup y avait plus personne pour y aller à part les PUs. Idem quand ils viennent se mettre dans les angles que je défends avec Mira, ... etc.
> 
> Je vois aussi la différence entre ce que je maîtrise mieux actuellement versus la meta, par exemple j'attaque jamais par ventilation ou le bureau parce que je perds souvent les guns fights en solo, c'est pourtant ce qui est le plus efficace quand il y a une bonne Mira de l'autre coté (ou alors faut pouvoir dérouler avec un mec en bas ... etc). Idem avec les Miras sur Hookah, ça m'oblige à me mettre en plein milieu du bomb site, une position que je tiens jamais d'habitude (je met en général une Mira depuis Cinéma, ce qui perturbe souvent beaucoup l'adversaire, et une coté couloir/escalier de Hookah). Et je gagne super souvent ce point. C'est aussi des choses qui marchent en Gold 2-3 qui passeraient plus difficilement en Plat. Donc faut s'habituer à tout ça, et homogénéiser la façon de jouer.
> 
> Et je vois pas du tout ça de façon négative, c'est ce que j'aime dans R6 c'est que l'apprentissage est quasi infini, en plus de l'aspect teamwork. J'ai plus hâte de recommencer qu'autre chose.


J'ai du mal à concevoir la Mira cinéma pour défendre Hookah, tu es sur de ne pas te tromper car généralement c'est fait pour empêcher la prise de la master bedroom. A la limite s'ils attaquaient par VIP pourquoi pas mais c'était pas le cas.

Sur Border la défense est souvent concentré dans l'armurerie avec une Mira faisant face à CCTV. Ca ne sert à rien de s'obstiner et c'est bien d'avoir une attaque supplémentaire. Surtout quand on spawn quasiment tous côté guichet. La seconde attaque est presque passé, quand j'avais BB ventialtion extérieur et Uber sur Monty. J'ai finis par être down mais personne ne m'a relevé sur la minute restante  :Emo: . Mais on perd clairement la carte quand on se trompe dans la sélection de bombe-site sur la second défense.

----------


## Flipmode

> Ca c'est de la mauvaise foi.


Mais nier le fait que le but du ranked c'est de rankup, donc de gagner dans des bonnes conditions de teamplay, c'est pas de la mauvaise fois ?

Parce que c'est une excuse pour dire "ouai mais les mecs en face il tryhard c'est pour ça qu'on a perdu".

Et ça je comprend pas trop.

Faut-il prendre des pincettes et ne jouer qu'avec 80% du jeu pour ne pas embêter les gens d'en face ?

Sinon faut faire du simple, je pense.

----------


## Redlight

> Mais nier le fait que le but du ranked c'est de rankup, donc de gagner dans des bonnes conditions de teamplay, c'est pas de la mauvaise fois ?
> 
> Parce que c'est une excuse pour dire "ouai mais les mecs en face il tryhard c'est pour ça qu'on a perdu".
> 
> Et ça je comprend pas trop.
> 
> Faut-il prendre des pincettes et ne jouer qu'avec 80% du jeu pour ne pas embêter les gens d'en face ?
> 
> Sinon faut faire du simple, je pense.


Bah ca dépend à notre niveau on va rager parce que des mec tryhard en casual. Ou on va prenenir nos mates que les mec sont en mode tryhard et qu'il va falloir donner le meilleur de soi même pour gagner la ranked.

Le streamer peut être un joueur pro et ESL. Du coup ça déplace le curseur et il tryhard en compet mais pas en ranked. D'ou l'incompréhension parfois. Mais quand le ranked est ton seul moyen de jouer compétitif c'est tout à fait normal de tryhard.

----------


## Evene

> J'ai du mal à concevoir la Mira cinéma pour défendre Hookah.


Je te montrerais si veux, c'est clair qu'en soit ça devrait pas tenir la route contre une équipe qui s'adapte, mais ça me réussi souvent.

----------


## Kaelis

> Parce que c'est une excuse pour dire "ouai mais les mecs en face il tryhard c'est pour ça qu'on a perdu".
> 
> Et ça je comprend pas trop.


Je l'entends assez rarement sur le Mumble, ça gène pas grand monde non plus.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Je l'entends assez rarement sur le Mumble, ça gène pas grand monde non plus.


C'est normal, c'est nous qui tryhardons en casu  ::ninja:: 

(Belle conjugaison française d'un mot anglais au passage)

----------


## M0s

Hier en casu j'ai bandit trick la porte du garage sur chalet. Le thermite a dû se dire que j'étais en mode full tryhard, alors que je l'ai même pas fait exprès  ::XD::

----------


## Redlight

> Je te montrerais si veux, c'est clair qu'en soit ça devrait pas tenir la route contre une équipe qui s'adapte, mais ça me réussi souvent.


Cinema on est d'accord c'est à côté de la master bedroom ?

----------


## Aherys

> Bah ca dépend à notre niveau on va rager parce que des mec tryhard en casual. Ou on va prenenir nos mates que les mec sont en mode tryhard et qu'il va falloir donner le meilleur de soi même pour gagner la ranked.
> 
> Le streamer peut être un joueur pro et ESL. Du coup ça déplace le curseur et il tryhard en compet mais pas en ranked. D'ou l'incompréhension parfois. Mais quand le ranked est ton seul moyen de jouer compétitif c'est tout à fait normal de tryhard.


C'est un peu ça, le curseur "tryhard" est différent entre les joueurs, et leur occupations dans le jeu.
Aprés y'a "différent" niveau de tryhard, tryhard en soloQ y'a pas de soucis,

Aprés y'a tryhard a 5, contre des gens qui ne sont pas 5, et la... y'a un problème.
C'est le soucis de tout jeux prévu pour être jouer a 5 qui autorise des équipes de 5, a tomber contre des équipes qui ne sont pas 5. L'équipe en soloQ part avec un désavantage monstrueux et c'est très déplaisant. Je millitte pas mal pour l'instauration d'un système a la league, solo/duoQ et 5stack Q ce qui équilibrerais pas mal les choses.

Jouer a 5 n'est pas un soucis, la ou ça devient du "tryhard" et ça devient "problématique", c'est quand a 5, tu utilise des techniques qu'un stack de solo ne peu contrer un déclenchement ying, une caveira sur une map trop grande, un déclenchement 4 smoke montagne + plant + glaz), et en défense, ce qui sera "peu acceptable", c'est de faire des strats dites "ESL" qui sont pratiquement incontrable si tu n'a pas un LIG + support + pick adéquat. C'est plus une histoire de fairplay et d'adaptation au niveau/nombre de l'adversaire mais c'est un sujet très sensible car il est compliqué de reprocher a quelqu'un de jouer pour la victoire.

----------


## Evene

> Cinema on est d'accord c'est à côté de la master bedroom ?


Salon VIP pardon. Encore un mauvais call lol.



Avec une Valk à l'angle Nord-Ouest pour vérifier qu'on a rien dans le dos idéalement.

----------


## Redlight

Je comprend mieux lol  ::XD:: . Mais je serai curieux de voir comment tu contre les mecs sur le toit.

----------


## Evene

Sinon sur le sujet des cheaters, voilà voilà :

----------


## Korbeil

> Je comprend mieux lol . Mais je serai curieux de voir comment tu contre les mecs sur le toit.


Facile: une caméra Maestro sur le balcon  :Cigare:

----------


## Evene

> Facile: une caméra Maestro sur le balcon


Ce qui est intéressant c'est que depuis la partie à gauche du Mira c'est assez dur d'avoir un bon angle sur la porte depuis le toit, et sur la partie droite le mec expose sa tête, et doit s'exposer pour voir si Mira est exposée ou non, si les drones ont correctement été retirés. Si trop de pression il est toujours temps de se retirer en faisant le tour par Penthouse. Et ça empêche aussi les mecs de sauter le long de la cheminée. En fin de round ça se fini souvent autour de Hookah/Stairs. Je pète le mur le plus à gauche de hookah au niveau des pieds ce qui permet de contest un plant derrière le bar. Et normalement tu as quelqu'un stairs qui crossfire. Si ça rentre Aquarium ça permet de faire (un lent) tour pour prendre à revers les mecs qui ont un peu trop traînés face à la configuration inhabituelle.

----------


## Saeko

> Sinon sur le sujet des cheaters, voilà voilà :


Malheureusement, c'est la cas sur tous les jeux multijoueurs competitif, la vidéo donne clairement envie de gerber, c'est à se demander si tous ces ban sur R6 sont pas un script qui génère des faux pseudos aléatoire... La seule vraie bonne expérience freecheat que j'ai eu, c'est sur ESEA qui possède un anti-cheat très intrusif, mais qui malheureusement reste la seule et unique bonne solution. Dommage qu'ils se soient salis avec leur mineur de bitcoin.


Le second truc ça serait un trust factor combiné de tous les comptes d'un joueur, je possède un compte steam avec une centaine de jeux, des milliers d'heures sur des jeux compétitif 0 ban, un compte origin, uplay etc... Tu link chacun de ces comptes et on te match avec des joueurs de la même catégorie que toi. Mais ça a beaucoup trop de désavantage. 


Dernière solution comme en Corée, t'es ban pour cheat c'est directement lié à ton identité irl  :Bave:

----------


## Evene

Aller parce qu'on est vendredi et que c'était un peu le sujet de tout à l'heure, c'est peut être déjà passé :

----------


## Voodoonice

> C'est un peu ça, le curseur "tryhard" est différent entre les joueurs, et leur occupations dans le jeu.
> Aprés y'a "différent" niveau de tryhard, tryhard en soloQ y'a pas de soucis,
> 
> Aprés y'a tryhard a 5, contre des gens qui ne sont pas 5, et la... y'a un problème.
> C'est le soucis de tout jeux prévu pour être jouer a 5 qui autorise des équipes de 5, a tomber contre des équipes qui ne sont pas 5. L'équipe en soloQ part avec un désavantage monstrueux et c'est très déplaisant. Je millitte pas mal pour l'instauration d'un système a la league, solo/duoQ et 5stack Q ce qui équilibrerais pas mal les choses.
> 
> Jouer a 5 n'est pas un soucis, la ou ça devient du "tryhard" et ça devient "problématique", c'est quand a 5, tu utilise des techniques qu'un stack de solo ne peu contrer un déclenchement ying, une caveira sur une map trop grande, un déclenchement 4 smoke montagne + plant + glaz), et en défense, ce qui sera "peu acceptable", c'est de faire des strats dites "ESL" qui sont pratiquement incontrable si tu n'a pas un LIG + support + pick adéquat. C'est plus une histoire de fairplay et d'adaptation au niveau/nombre de l'adversaire mais c'est un sujet très sensible car il est compliqué de reprocher a quelqu'un de jouer pour la victoire.


Totalement d'accord et cette idée de faire un séparer les joueurs solo ou duo des stacks de 5 me parait tellement évidente que je me demande pourquoi les mecs de Ubi n'y ont pas pensé  ::rolleyes:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ce que tu dis néanmoins est un fait.
> Si R6 ne nécessite pas des talents d'Aim d'une profondeur incroyable, il nécessite une expérience et une vision de jeu assez conséquente (j'aime comparé R6 comme le "dota" du fps).
> 
> Je rigole toujours quand je ramène des pro d'autre fps sur R6 : normalement, peu importe le FPS, même contre des joueurs de niveau intermédiaire, l'Aim permet de compenser. Sur R6, ils se font tout simplement rape contre des rank relativement bas.
> Et c'est ce qui fait la richesse de R6, mais la complexité est un gros obstacle au "fun" entre-pote, et j'ai rarement vue autant de tryhard sur un mode ranked, ce n'est pas forcément une mauvaise chose, mais cela rend les parties avec écart de niveau peu appréciable car rapidement one-sided.


D'accord aussi, R6 ça doit être le seul shooter au monde ou la connaissance des maps sur le bout des doigts doit être plus importante que l'aim ou autre chose. Savoir que à tel endroit si tu pète le plancher tu as accès à la Mira en dessous ou au dessous ou tel mur t'ouvre une ligne qui cover est primordiale. Ce qui fait peur, c'est que tous les jours tu peux découvrir de nouvelle ligne et même sur les maps les plus anciennes

----------


## Aherys

c'est aussi le bonheur de R6 de découvrir des choses tout les jours, et c'est ce que j'adore perso !

----------


## Voodoonice

Moi aussi, mais je me mets à la place du joueur qui débarque aujourd'hui sur le jeu 
Bon courage  :^_^:

----------


## Wedgge

L'essentiel pour un nouveau c'est d'être bien entouré et de pas chercher à avoir les yeux plus gros que le ventre. L'idéal à mon sens c'est de ce concentrer sur des rôles de support comme Tatcher/Thermite/Twitch, Doc/Rook/Bandit, c'est une manière de vite apprendre les méta et d'être utile. Un manos tous frais qui commence d'entrée à vouloir roam en Jager/Ela ou prendre de l'entry fragger style Buck ou Zofia il va rapidement se faire meuler.

----------


## JazzMano

MAJ de l'op, je vous invite à allez voir la section stratégie.

----------


## M0s

> Moi aussi, mais je me mets à la place du joueur qui débarque aujourd'hui sur le jeu 
> Bon courage


Franchement ça fait même peur au début. Les maps, les caméras, les emplacements de bombe, les strats, les rôles de chaque opé,... Au bout de 50h j'ai l'impression d'avoir appris à peine 1% du jeu.




> L'essentiel pour un nouveau c'est d'être bien entouré et de pas chercher à avoir les yeux plus gros que le ventre. L'idéal à mon sens c'est de ce concentrer sur des rôles de support comme Tatcher/Thermite/Twitch, Doc/Rook/Bandit, c'est une manière de vite apprendre les méta et d'être utile. Un manos tous frais qui commence d'entrée à vouloir roam en Jager/Ela ou prendre de l'entry fragger style Buck ou Zofia il va rapidement se faire meuler.


En ayant commencé avec rook/bandit et thatcher/thermite c'est exactement le ressenti que j'ai eu, cette impression de pouvoir être un minimum utile même sans beaucoup d'expérience. Twitch d'ailleurs j'ai trouvé ça assez intéressant pour se forcer à voir les drones au sens large comme des objets importants et pas de simples gadgets jetables.

----------


## Voodoonice

> Franchement ça fait même peur au début. Les maps, les caméras, les emplacements de bombe, les strats, les rôles de chaque opé,... Au bout de 50h j'ai l'impression d'avoir appris à peine 1% du jeu.


J'ai pratiquement 300h de jeu et je découvre encore des lignes t’inquiète  :;):

----------


## Korbeil

> MAJ de l'op, je vous invite à allez voir la section stratégie.


- Soucis sur l'url de l'image de Villa.
- Ajouter un truc sur les 5v5 le vendredi ? Tant qu'a faire :D 

Sinon  :;):

----------


## n0ra

> MAJ de l'op, je vous invite à allez voir la section stratégie.


"Exemple de stratégies sur les maps ranked : https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...YIYoSG8Zo/edit"

Le lien n'est pas valide.

----------


## Flipmode

Perdre 3 rank mais être toujours en haut du tableau des scores et en full support/drone.

Ah et 2 cheater obvious (preshot dans les murs)

----------


## M0s

> J'ai pratiquement 300h de jeu et je découvre encore des lignes t’inquiète


C'est rassurant alors  ::happy2:: 


Sinon rien à voir et c'est peut être déjà passé sur le topic, mais y'a un mec qui a créé l'app de dokkaebi irl.
https://youtu.be/4nYMAi5cRTY?t=1m13s

Et un autre qui a carrément fait la réplique fonctionnelle d'un drone.
https://twitter.com/rxysurfchic/stat...50425969446912

----------


## Shep1

La réplique du drone c'est balèze. Mais le drone existe pour de vrai, c'est aussi un vrai drone militaire, qui peut sauter comme dans le jeu.

----------


## M0s

Oui j'en ai vu passer 2-3 en cherchant sur le net, dont celui-là. C'est intéressant de découvrir plein de petits détails comme ça au fur et à mesure.
Par contre le fameux adage "la curiosité est un vilain défaut" a pris tout son sens quand j'ai appris récemment les faits réels qui ont inspiré la map oregon  ::mellow::

----------


## Redlight

La PL et tous les qualifications sont reportés à cause des bugs dans le jeu à une date ultérieur inconnue.

Pas très rassurant sur la santé du jeu quand même :/.

----------


## Voodoonice

Le TTS mis à jour cette nuit

----------


## Shep1

> Oui j'en ai vu passer 2-3 en cherchant sur le net, dont celui-là. C'est intéressant de découvrir plein de petits détails comme ça au fur et à mesure.
> Par contre le fameux adage "la curiosité est un vilain défaut" a pris tout son sens quand j'ai appris récemment les faits réels qui ont inspiré la map oregon


Ah ouai, c'est clairement un fais divers assez dérangeant et violent. D'ailleurs les nouvelles cartes n'ont pas ce petit détail qui font des cartes comme Oregon ou Avion, c'est dommage. C'est des détails qui font beaucoup pour l'immersion dans le jeu.

----------


## Voodoonice



----------


## Krogort

> 


Comme quoi, filer des charms diamant aux noobs du moment qu'ils passent des heures sur twitch ça fait son effet  ::trollface::

----------


## Voodoonice

Euh, ils parlent e-sport là, pas de ranked  ::XD::

----------


## JazzMano

> "Exemple de stratégies sur les maps ranked : https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...YIYoSG8Zo/edit"
> 
> Le lien n'est pas valide.


Merci à toi et aux autres, c'est corrigé.

----------


## Gtag

> Euh, ils parlent e-sport là, pas de ranked


Il parle des Twitchs Drops je crois.

----------


## Voodoonice

Dans la baignoire allongé rien ne dépasse

----------


## Flipmode

Et dans la baignoire debout à gauche ?

Par contre avec une arme ça peut se voir.

----------


## Redlight

Putain le soloQ par moment, je suis bloqué avec des gold et bien sur en face des des ex-plat stack par 4, les mecs ne dronent pas, personne ne prend Mira, aucun n'utilise son micro, ca plante sur objectif à côté de smoke. c'est chaud on dirait de la casu. 

Bizarrement dès que ça communique un minimum ça passe.

----------


## Voodoonice

> Et dans la baignoire debout à gauche ?


Pas terrible



Cette fenêtre elle chiante à couvrir, le seul endroit safe (si on renforce les murs de la chambre, c'est sur le lavabo en face de la baignoir









> Par contre avec une arme ça peut se voir.


Probable oui

----------


## Frypolar

> https://tof.cx/images/2018/06/16/ef5...a560ed21e4.jpg
> 
> Dans la baignoire allongé rien ne dépasse


J’ai vu un Maestro comme ça sur le TTS, je suis rentré, je l’ai tué, il n’a pas eu le temps de réagir. T’es quand même super près de la fenêtre, à moins de la surveiller en permanence ça te rend assez vulnérable.

----------


## Voodoonice

Oui, spot de merde, en revanche il y a une belle ligne dans astronomie derrière les caisses, direct sur sur le haut des escaliers

----------


## Redlight

-94 elo en gold 1 dans une partie avec Zephyr des vitality  :Emo: . Système de merde. Perdu 4-5

Et le mec jouait Dokka cancer  :Gerbe:

----------


## Frypolar

T’as perdu face à un joueur pro du coup le jeu t’enlèves quasiment 100 points ?

----------


## Redlight

Bah le mec est classé plat 2 ou 3 actuellement. C'est juste que ça me fait rager n'ayant jamais atteint le diamant de tomber contre des joueurs pro et de perdre autant de ELO, comme une banale défaite en réalité alors qu'il y a un monde entre lui et moi. Le système de début de saison est vraiment merdique. Les parties d'après je suis tombé contre de vrais gold du coup ça se passe tout de suite mieux.

Bon et je l'ai quand même tué  :Cigare: . En revanche il y avait un duo Blitz/Ash qui était bien relou avec eux, le Blitz te rush Ash prend le kill derrière. En plus de Dokka la totale.

----------


## Frypolar

> Bah le mec est classé plat 2 ou 3 actuellement.


Ben oui mais c’est une des conneries d’Ubisoft avec le ranked. Si tu reset le rang de tout le monde à chaque saison, ton matchmaking est complètement injuste.

----------


## Saeko

Y a une version v1 de ce topic ou c'est celle la même ? 


Merci.

----------


## Frypolar

Ici : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/89...ore-des-p-tits

----------


## Saeko

> Ici : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/89...ore-des-p-tits


Merci!  :;): 


Edit: Encore merci, j'arrivais pas à trouver un ancien message, c'est chose faite!

----------


## Aherys

> La réplique du drone c'est balèze. Mais le drone existe pour de vrai, c'est aussi un vrai drone militaire, qui peut sauter comme dans le jeu.


Oui, c'est même utilisé actuellement par le GIGN/BRI/RAID/GIPN/PI2G et le COS. J'étais comme un gamin quand je m'en suis rendu compte IRL.




> La PL et tous les qualifications sont reportés à cause des bugs dans le jeu à une date ultérieur inconnue.
> 
> Pas très rassurant sur la santé du jeu quand même :/.


En vrai, ça va.
C'est une bonne décision de la part d'ubi. Tu peu pas vraiment retarder une MAJ de contenue pour un bug "un peu relou", par contre, retarder une PL tu peu, faut voir les choses de manières pragmatiques.




> Ah ouai, c'est clairement un fais divers assez dérangeant et violent. D'ailleurs les nouvelles cartes n'ont pas ce petit détail qui font des cartes comme Oregon ou Avion, c'est dommage. C'est des détails qui font beaucoup pour l'immersion dans le jeu.


Je pense qu'on n'en verras jamais plus, Ubisoft est vacciné.
Pour ceux qui n'ont pas suivi l'histoire, la campagne de pub d'Ubisoft a été énorme pour R6... sauf que pas de bol, y'a eu les attentats de paris quelques jours avant la sortie du jeu. Du coup, TOUTE la promo FR qui se base sur "End of negociation" ou encore "heroes of our time" a été tout simplement... supprimé. Si R6 a perdu le coté un peu "RP" au fil est mise a jours, a la sortie le jeu avec House de nuit était carrément crédible en terme d'opération de police.

En bref, le jeu a beaucoup souffert du coté "RP", "réaliste" (de la lore). Le trailer qui était prévu d’être diffusé a la TV/cinéma :
J'ai étais surpris de voir qu'a la GA, des joueurs français découvrez encore ce trailer, c'est pour dire.

.

----------


## M0s

> En vrai, ça va.
> C'est une bonne décision de la part d'ubi. Tu peu pas vraiment retarder une MAJ de contenue pour un bug "un peu relou", par contre, retarder une PL tu peu, faut voir les choses de manières pragmatiques.


Oui et puis dans un sens on peut se dire que ça va les forcer à se bouger pour sortir des correctifs le plus vite possible.

A propos de bugs au passage, je sais pas si certains parmi vous ont aussi ce problème mais perso je me tape régulièrement des freezes de quelques secondes en jeu depuis l'arrivée de para bellum, exactement comme sur ce bug report. En soi ça empêche pas de jouer mais c'est assez désagréable et s'ils arrivent à le régler en même temps que le reste ça serait que du bonheur.




> J'ai étais surpris de voir qu'a la GA, des joueurs français découvrez encore ce trailer, c'est pour dire.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGnOrKdhstc


Pareil, c'est la première fois que je tombe dessus. Cette acteur est toujours aussi énorme qu'à l'époque de la série the wire en plus, ils ont bien choisi pour le coup.

----------


## Noxx

J'ai également les freezes de temps en temps, avec une énorme baisse des fps, je vais passer de 110 à 60 d'un coup. Mes potes ont le même problème.

----------


## JazzMano

Je vais lancer une rank dans 15 mnt.

----------


## M0s

> J'ai également les freezes de temps en temps, avec une énorme baisse des fps, je vais passer de 110 à 60 d'un coup. Mes potes ont le même problème.


Pas sûr que ça soit la solution miracle, mais si ça peut t'aider je viens de tester pendant une petite heure en plein écran fenêtré au lieu du plein écran et ça a l'air d'avoir réglé le problème de mon côté.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Comme quoi, filer des charms diamant aux noobs du moment qu'ils passent des heures sur twitch ça fait son effet


C'est trop ça.

----------


## Kaelis

Quittez l'escouade quand vous vous barrez siouplé c'est lourd de refaire l'escouade à chaque fois qu'un type va dormir en laissant Rainbow tourner  :tired:

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Quittez l'escouade quand vous vous barrez siouplé c'est lourd de refaire l'escouade à chaque fois qu'un type va dormir en laissant Rainbow tourner


Je préfère les rants de Bishop, c'est plus incisif.

Petit joueur   ::ninja::

----------


## Flipmode

> 


 ::O: 

C'est une version IRL d'une ranked copper ?

----------


## Redlight

> En vrai, ça va.
> C'est une bonne décision de la part d'ubi. Tu peu pas vraiment retarder une MAJ de contenue pour un bug "un peu relou", par contre, retarder une PL tu peu, faut voir les choses de manières pragmatiques.


On connait la liste de bug priorité et génant qui ont engendré cette décision ? J'imagine le bug de rechargement, les palais d'hibana qui disparaissent mais il doit y en avoir d'autre.

----------


## Agano

> Pour ceux qui n'ont pas suivi l'histoire, la campagne de pub d'Ubisoft a été énorme pour R6... sauf que pas de bol, y'a eu les attentats de paris quelques jours avant la sortie du jeu. Du coup, TOUTE la promo FR qui se base sur "End of negociation" ou encore "heroes of our time" a été tout simplement... supprimé. Si R6 a perdu le coté un peu "RP" au fil est mise a jours


Ah c'est pour ça qu'il n'y a que les cartes vanilla qui ressemblent plus ou moins à un contexte d'opération antiterroriste?

----------


## Redlight

Border c'est assez ancré dans la réalité quand même.

----------


## Shep1

> Border c'est assez ancré dans la réalité quand même.


Villa rappelle aussi les gros coups des unités de police sur la mafia italienne.

Perso, j'attends beaucoup une map dans un stade comme la scène finale du livre Rainbow Six. Qui d'ailleurs a pour contexte des terros qui posent des bombes avec des agents chimique que le R6 doit désamorcer...
Ce truc m'a d'ailleurs toujours fait bizarre, la ressemblance avec le bouquin sur certains truc est assez ouf, et puis en fait non... Ils ont du partir dans une direction, puis une autre totalement différente durant le développement et garder certaines choses/assets...

----------


## Redlight

La PL reprend le 21 !!

----------


## Fourras

> Villa rappelle aussi les gros coups des unités de police sur la mafia italienne.
> 
> Perso, j'attends beaucoup une map dans un stade comme la scène finale du livre Rainbow Six. Qui d'ailleurs a pour contexte des terros qui posent des bombes avec des agents chimique que le R6 doit désamorcer...
> Ce truc m'a d'ailleurs toujours fait bizarre, la ressemblance avec le bouquin sur certains truc est assez ouf, et puis en fait non... Ils ont du partir dans une direction, puis une autre totalement différente durant le développement et garder certaines choses/assets...


Une ecole à la human bomb en 1993 et la voix off faite par Sarkozy vu que Pasqua n'est plus parmi nous....

----------


## Agano

Mpf, le stade faut pas trop compter dessus vu l'actualité. Pour la même raison je ne m'attends pas trop à voir un jour une carte basée sur une salle de spectacle.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Une map nommée "Bataclan" avec les attaquants qui ne veulent pas utiliser leur FAMAS et du coup tu n'as que des pistols.

----------


## MrBishop

Un last pour ranked avec Jazz, Voodoo, Evene et moi ?

----------


## Redlight

Cloup9 annonce leur roster :



Pas sur qu'il perform avec cette line-up. En espérant que ça ne fasse pas une CLG

----------


## MrBishop

Goddess est toujours aussi impressionnante, holy crap. Aucun sexisme, mais ça fait bizarre de se dire qu'une fille met autant tarif ! Je veux dire, la majorité des streameuses font jouer leurs atouts et sont très rarement balèze sur R6. Fin surtout niveau FR, 95% sont des filles qui écoutent du Nekfeu en boucle, lisent le tchat pendant qu'elles rushent et se font instant kill h24 du coup. Là quand tu vois le cas de Goddess ou Anne Munition, fin ok c'est des filles mais c'est du gameplay et du vrai stream. On voit un face cam, pas un boobs cam.

----------


## Voodoonice

J'suis tombé sur une meuf comme ça à la fin d'un stream à base whesh gros et rap de merde derrière. J'ai tenu 2 secondes  :Splash:

----------


## Redlight

> Goddess est toujours aussi impressionnante, holy crap. Aucun sexisme, mais ça fait bizarre de se dire qu'une fille met autant tarif ! Je veux dire, la majorité des streameuses font jouer leurs atouts et sont très rarement balèze sur R6. Fin surtout niveau FR, 95% sont des filles qui écoutent du Nekfeu en boucle, lisent le tchat pendant qu'elles rushent et se font instant kill h24 du coup. Là quand tu vois le cas de Goddess ou Anne Munition, fin ok c'est des filles mais c'est du gameplay et du vrai stream. On voit un face cam, pas un boobs cam.


Il faut dire qu'elles sont pas légion à proposé du contenu. Mais en même temps ça doit pas être simple quand tu es une joueuse et tu veux percer dans le serious gaming. Quand tu vois les réactions d'attardés quand des mecs entendent une fille en jeu déjà, imagine un tchat twitch...

----------


## Noxx

Le début de saison atroce, je suis à 3 games de placement pour 3 defaites, la première défaite on est tombé sur plus fort 4-2 ex plat.
Mais ensuite entre les tk, les ope type tachanka, ton teamate qui détruit ton drone, le 3vs5 au bout de 20sec car les mecs font n'imp...tomber coup sur coup avec 2 personnes qui decouvrent le jeu, j'ai même pas envie de relancer.

----------


## Redlight

Bienvenue dans la jungle du SoloQ  :Cigare:

----------


## Sarys

> Villa rappelle aussi les gros coups des unités de police sur la mafia italienne.
> 
> Perso, j'attends beaucoup une map dans un stade comme la scène finale du livre Rainbow Six. Qui d'ailleurs a pour contexte des terros qui posent des bombes avec des agents chimique que le R6 doit désamorcer...
> Ce truc m'a d'ailleurs toujours fait bizarre, la ressemblance avec le bouquin sur certains truc est assez ouf, et puis en fait non... Ils ont du partir dans une direction, puis une autre totalement différente durant le développement et garder certaines choses/assets...


Faut pas oublier que Siege est le "sauvetage" de Patriots, le rainbow six qui a été killé par Ubi dans l'oeuf.
Le trailer du jeu : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CCQysh2Ci0c

----------


## MrBishop

> Faut pas oublier que Siege est le "sauvetage" de Patriots, le rainbow six qui a été killé par Ubi dans l'oeuf.
> Le trailer du jeu : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CCQysh2Ci0c


Omg la fin du trailer quoi

----------


## Voodoonice

> Le début de saison atroce, je suis à 3 games de placement pour 3 defaites, la première défaite on est tombé sur plus fort 4-2 ex plat.
> Mais ensuite entre les tk, les ope type tachanka, ton teamate qui détruit ton drone, le 3vs5 au bout de 20sec car les mecs font n'imp...tomber coup sur coup avec 2 personnes qui decouvrent le jeu, j'ai même pas envie de relancer.


Viens jouer avec nous  ::XD::

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Il faut dire qu'elles sont pas légion à proposé du contenu. Mais en même temps ça doit pas être simple quand tu es une joueuse et tu veux percer dans le serious gaming. Quand tu vois les réactions d'attardés quand des mecs entendent une fille en jeu déjà, imagine un tchat twitch...


en effet :

https://clips.twitch.tv/InterestingB...achKevinTurtle

----------


## Redlight

> en effet :
> 
> https://clips.twitch.tv/InterestingB...achKevinTurtle


Ce qui est cool c'est qu'il n'a jamais ouvert un topic reddit pour rabaisser une nana parce qu'elle refusait de jouer avec lui  ::ninja:: .

Sinon j'avais surtout en tête l'exemple d'Anne Munition (je crois) qui fait juste un call et boom t'as ses gogoles de coéquipiers qui font les mongoles.

source :

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Ce qui est cool c'est qu'il n'a jamais ouvert un topic reddit pour rabaisser une nana parce qu'elle refusait de jouer avec lui .


J'ai pas suivi cette histoire.

----------


## Shep1

> Faut pas oublier que Siege est le "sauvetage" de Patriots, le rainbow six qui a été killé par Ubi dans l'oeuf.
> Le trailer du jeu : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CCQysh2Ci0c


Je ne pense pas tu vois. Je pense que pour siège, ils sont parti d'une feuille blanche et ça se voit. Patriots était un jeu linéaire et scripté comme un CoD, avec des affrontements sur des cartes typées solo (grande, mêlant extérieur et très certainement interieur). Sur R6:S on est sur des cartes petites et complètement destructibles, Leroy faisait même le constat que cette destruction est le truc le plus important du jeu, je pense donc que c'est même le point de départ de Siège.

----------


## Redlight

> J'ai pas suivi cette histoire.


C'était pas très intéressant et il y a plus d'un an je dirai. Mais ça devrait le faire réfléchir lui qui est si sûr et qui sait tout sur tout. On va mettre ça sur le compte de la jeunesse.

----------


## Wedgge

https://youtu.be/GEexe9m3nlE?t=8m25s, il a pourtant l'esprit ouvert  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Gtag

> https://youtu.be/GEexe9m3nlE?t=8m25s, il a pourtant l'esprit ouvert .


Quel poète !

Sinon Ubisoft lance sa chaîne Twitch FR : twitch.tv/Rainbow6fr 

Ça devrait être pas mal actif avec la Coupe de France.

Je devrais aussi avoir quelques autres infos vers 17h00.

Edit. Voila le patchnote de la 2.1 (demain sur PC)

----------


## MrBishop

du monde pour game, là maintenant ?

----------


## Korbeil

Je serrais triste le jour où Maestro sera nerf: https://clips.twitch.tv/PiercingLovelyHedgehogAsianGlow

----------


## Noxx

> Viens jouer avec nous


Oui je vais faire des efforts et prendre l'habitude de venir sur le mumble.

----------


## Voodoonice



----------


## Frypolar

Comme vu sur le TTS Glaz tire plus vite maintenant. Ubi indiquait être passé de 220 RPM à 235. J’avais testé vite fait pendant le TTS et plutôt observé un buff de l’ordre de 20-25%. En tout cas, la fréquence de tir de Glaz peut aller bien au delà des 235 coups par minute. Cliquer le plus vite possible ne sert à rien, il faut avoir le bon rythme ce qui est, euh, étrange  ::unsure::  

Le revolver des nouveaux opérateurs est complètement pété (65 de dégâts à plus de 100m :D), surtout comparé au 586 des français qui avait été nerf pour tous les opérateurs alors que seul Montagne posait problème. Il y a quand même de gros soucis de procédure/rigueur côté développement chez Ubi... J’ai l’impression d’être au taf  ::ninja::

----------


## Voodoonice

Glas c'est nawak déjà depuis qu'il voit uniquement les adversaires en jaune fluo même à travers les smokes.

----------


## Redlight

MeIlLeuRe AIm dU MoNDe : https://youtu.be/VSwWZByp7OI?t=2m59s

Sinon la PL reprend le 25 finalement.

----------


## Gtag

Merci Frypo d'avoir attiré mon attention là-dessus, on va le faire remonter.

----------


## Frypolar

> MeIlLeuRe AIm dU MoNDe : https://youtu.be/VSwWZByp7OI?t=2m59s
> 
> Sinon la PL reprend le 25 finalement.


La vraie question est pourquoi tu regardes ses vidéos ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Redlight

> La vraie question est pourquoi tu regardes ses vidéos ?


La miniature je me suis fait bait  ::ninja:: 

En vrai j'en regarde une sur 20 mais ça me fait tellement rire  ::XD::

----------


## Frypolar

En parlant de visée, un passage d’une de Beaulo où il se fait avoir à tirer en prévision d’un contournement : https://youtu.be/LryUbuRSyLs?t=64 :D

----------


## Shep1

> Merci Frypo d'avoir attiré mon attention là-dessus, on va le faire remonter.


Tu as des news de l'interview de NoFrag ?

----------


## Gtag

> Tu as des news de l'interview de NoFrag ?


Non pas encore  ::sad::

----------


## Voodoonice

> MeIlLeuRe AIm dU MoNDe : https://youtu.be/VSwWZByp7OI?t=2m59s


Lol




> Sinon la PL reprend le 25 finalement.


Merci

----------


## Flipmode

> En parlant de visée, un passage d’une de Beaulo où il se fait avoir à tirer en prévision d’un contournement : https://youtu.be/LryUbuRSyLs?t=64 :D


C'est legit ça en vrai ?  ::ninja::

----------


## mcgrill

> C'est legit ça en vrai ?


Ouais Beaulo c'est soit un rainman soit un mec qui cheat bien.
Il y a tellement d'actions limites...

----------


## Frypolar

> C'est legit ça en vrai ?





> Ouais Beaulo c'est soit un rainman soit un mec qui cheat bien.
> Il y a tellement d'actions limites...


Bien sûr que c’est legit. Si c’était un aimbot il ne tirerait pas sur ses coéquipiers ou alors il aurait buté les deux. Il a juste tiré de façon préventive. Sa cible vient de se replier, au cas où il se fasse prendre de flan il claque une rafale. Au pire il n’y a personne et il a perdu 3-4 balles. Au mieux il fait peur ou tue un autre adversaire. Bon là il y avait deux potes dans l’escalier, c’est pas de bol  ::ninja::  Mais si vous regardez des vidéos de Beaulo ou d’autres bons joueurs, ils vont souvent mettre une petite rafale préventive là où un ennemi est susceptible d’arriver. Une fois que tu es repéré ou que tu as tué quelqu’un, il y a de fortes chances qu’un autre adversaire se pointe pour te tuer. À bas niveau ça arrive rarement mais face à des équipes coordonnées c’est fréquent. Donc dans le doute, tu tires, ta position est déjà connue de toute façon.

Edit : il y a un patch mais seulement avec des trucs mineurs : https://steamcommunity.com/gid/10358...44123106511681

----------


## Voodoonice

L'exercice du pré-shoot est vraiment difficile

----------


## Redlight

Et le bug dunm reload est pas fixé en faite.... Ça arrivera dans un hotfix

----------


## Gtag

> Edit. Voila le patchnote de la 2.1 (demain sur PC)


 ::cry:: 




> Et le bug dunm reload est pas fixé en faite.... Ça arrivera dans un hotfix


Demain promis-juré

----------


## Frypolar

J’avais pas vu ton edit  :Emo:

----------


## Gtag

> Tu as des news de l'interview de NoFrag ?

----------


## Shep1

Merki !

----------


## Voodoonice



----------


## Flipmode

OR 2 > argent 2 .... et seulement sur la chance et 3 cheater sur 10 partie et la moitié des mates que j'ai eu en dessous du lvl 50 et sans op (dont un qui faisait que glaz/rook)  ::(: 

120% de HS du sang partout mais les mecs reste à 10 hp ... par contre les pieds faites gaffe c'est la ou les dégâts sont les plus gros  ::(: 

J'ai tenté un drop avec un autre mec(2v1 donc et deux portes différentes) sur une ying qui regardait sa cam, elle a fait un 360 no scope : 2 têtes.

Mais c'est legit hein, c'est pas un truc bizarre genre je drop cam je tire au hasard en 360° sur deux mecs que je vois pas ... c'est du pure skill sans souris.

C'est joyeux, c'est propre, achetez en plein.

----------


## Kaelis

Les hotfixs pèsent 15 tonnes sur ce jeu, une pensée pour les non-fibrés.

----------


## Flipmode

Alors que c'est juste des 1 et des 0  ::(:

----------


## Shep1

> Alors que c'est juste des 1 et des 0


Alors qu'on sait qu'il faut utiliser plus de 1 que de 0, ils passent mieux dans les tuyaux...  ::(:

----------


## Voodoonice

35 Mo/s  :Eclope:

----------


## Flipmode

> 35 Mo/s


C'est les 1

----------


## Voodoonice

::XD::

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> 35 Mo/s


Ce sont les câbles en CUIVRE ça.   ::ninja::

----------


## Flipmode

Alors que le CUIVRE ça date de l'âge de bronze, zéro évolution l'internet.

----------


## Wedgge

Le Elo est bien vénère sur cette saison, j'ai pop à la limite du Or Star, ensuite on à fait deux défaites à -97 et une victoire à 45  :nawak:

----------


## Flipmode

Ouaip.

Je dois être à 50% de victoires j'ai fait or2 a silver -_-

----------


## Redlight

Hier j'ai fait l'aller retour plat3/gold 1. Certaines game avec de vrai joueurs d'autre avec des mecs complètement paumé (roaming avec smoke), des mecs qui lache des angles super important pour push au même endroit que moi à 3 etc... Résultat +2 elo sur la session d'hier  ::XD:: 

Vivement que je décolle un peu de la limite du plat ^^

----------


## Wedgge

Bon, là je viens de faire une victoire + 55 suivie d'une défaite - 112.

----------


## Evene

Le fonctionnement du MM, et du Ranked en général, j'en peux plus, c'est vraiment ce qui me gâche le jeu.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Nouveau Charm Uplay :



On  dirai un mix de Ash Elite et Dokkaebi avec le bonnet

----------


## Korbeil

> Le fonctionnement du MM, et du Ranked en général, j'en peux plus, c'est vraiment ce qui me gâche le jeu.


Je suis retombé en Silver 3 là, je sais pas si je les vaux ou pas.
Mais quand je joue en Ranked, je m'ennuie très fortement (sans compter les leave & co) et je sens pas le challenge présent (alors que c'est plus le cas quand je joue avec des canards).

Bref, espérons que ça bosse dessus  :;):

----------


## Evene

> Je suis retombé en Silver 3 là, je sais pas si je les vaux ou pas.
> Mais quand je joue en Ranked, je m'ennuie très fortement (sans compter les leave & co) et je sens pas le challenge présent (alors que c'est plus le cas quand je joue avec des canards).
> 
> Bref, espérons que ça bosse dessus


Ouais je trouve souvent les matchs casual plus équilibrés que les matchs ranked malgré les gens qui quittent, et le yolo général. C'est quand même un peu paradoxal.

----------


## Shep1

> Nouveau Charm Uplay :
> 
> https://i.redd.it/h83gtun2wi511.png
> 
> On  dirai un mix de Ash Elite et Dokkaebi avec le bonnet






Avec la position du bras façon Valk...  :Gerbe:

----------


## Fakir Bleu

> Nouveau Charm Uplay :
> 
> https://i.redd.it/h83gtun2wi511.png
> 
> On  dirai un mix de Ash Elite et Dokkaebi avec le bonnet


Mais quelle horreur.

----------


## Flipmode

Bah c'est un troll .... hein ?

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Avec la position du bras façon Valk...


C'est ça.

----------


## Wedgge

Le jeu m'a tagué avec Askura et ses potes, c'est toujours autant le bordel mais au moins on se marre  ::XD:: .

----------


## Frypolar

L’observateur de la Coupe de France qui s’est dit qu’un FoV de 30° était une bonne idée pour montrer ce qu’il se passe dans un match  :Facepalm:

----------


## Wedgge

Les ban ultra prévisibles Hibana/Mira/Vigil, ça va être marrant en pro league tient.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Les ban ultra prévisibles Hibana/Mira/Vigil, ça va être marrant en pro league tient.


Rajoute thermite est on est bien.

----------


## Shep1

> Rajoute thermite est on est bien.


On a déjà fait le coup du ban Hibana et Thermite, le jeu est juste totalement transformé. Il faut utiliser des stratégies complètement différentes avec plus de stuff pour pousser et les boucliers aussi.

----------


## Wedgge

J'ai le sentiment que l'on aura sous peu droit à un troisième "bridger", j'aime bien l'idée en tout cas.

----------


## Kaelis

Il y a des rôles avec peu de redondance, faut forcément régler ça avec ces histoires de pick & ban.

----------


## Redlight

> J'ai le sentiment que l'on aura sous peu droit à un troisième "bridger", j'aime bien l'idée en tout cas.


Ca a déjà l'eau en faite. Un opérateur avec un chalumeau. Mais ça pourra être un défenseur pour faire des mureder dans les murs renforcé

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> On a déjà fait le coup du ban Hibana et Thermite, le jeu est juste totalement transformé. Il faut utiliser des stratégies complètement différentes avec plus de stuff pour pousser et les boucliers aussi.


J'étais là.   ::ninja:: 




> Ca a déjà l'eau en faite. Un opérateur avec un chalumeau. Mais ça pourra être un défenseur pour faire des mureder dans les murs renforcé


Dans la même vague de "leaks" il y avait un mec qui rebouchait les trous, donc j'imagine plutot le breacher (bridger*) en attaque, et pas un Mira 2.0.

----------


## Raoul Wolfoni

Punaise c'est moi ou ça fait 3 patchs en une semaine ?

J'ai pas bcp de temps pour ouvrir mon jeu ces derniers temps et paf à chaque fois prends toi 1,5 Go dans la gueule...

Les abrutis... ::|: 

Après téléchargement complet mon jeu désormais est un écran noir....mais virez les développeurs merde...

----------


## Wedgge

> Ca a déjà l'eau en faite. Un opérateur avec un chalumeau. Mais ça pourra être un défenseur pour faire des mureder dans les murs renforcé


Dans les deux cas ça me parait un peu casse gueule comme système, peut être plutôt un manos qui fait fondre les murs à l'acide ?

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

J'enrage avec le défis gadget/CaC.
Alors bon passons le fait que ça ne fasse gagner que 150 renown pour un effort bien supérieur
Car là j'ai eu un kill avec frost trap en fin de round -> ça ne compte pas
Les kills avec la LMG de tachanka -> ça ne compte pas.
J'imagine qu'avec le Skeleton Key de Buck ça bne compte pas non plus.
J'aime bien le coté challengeant du truc, mais c'est un peu lourd que pas mal de trucs ne comptent pas alors que ça devrait.

 ::'(:  ::cry:: 

Sinon parties très sympa avec les canards cette aprem en Casu en mode nimp, c'était divertissant.

----------


## Redlight

Caveira ou Glaz ça compte je crois.

Retour plat 3 après une partie à 14 kills... En face c'était pareil gros carry par deux joueurs à 14 et 12 kills de mémoire. Le reste c'était pas fou.

L'homogénéité des équipes en soloQ laisse à desirer

----------


## Frypolar

> Après téléchargement complet mon jeu désormais est un écran noir....mais virez les développeurs merde...


Pour ce genre de problème, la cause est plutôt dans leur process de de validation. On a déjà pu voir par le passé qu’ils étaient complètement à l’ouest avec deux ou trois mises à jour qui empêchaient de lancer le jeu chez tout le monde.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Caveira ou Glaz ça compte je crois.
> 
> Retour plat 3 après une partie à 14 kills... En face c'était pareil gros carry par deux joueurs à 14 et 12 kills de mémoire. Le reste c'était pas fou.
> 
> L'homogénéité des équipes en soloQ laisse à desirer


Glaz non.

----------


## Korbeil

> J'enrage avec le défis gadget/CaC.


Joue un perso avec C4, ça compte.

----------


## Aherys

Alors j'peu pas vraiment vous parler des futures perso a cause des NDA, mais le balancing de la meta est un sujet pris très aux sérieux pour ubisoft, et ils y apportent beaucoup de soins.
Je pense que les prochaines saisons sont extrêmement prometteuses, vous pouvez leur faire confiance sur ce point.

----------


## Shep1

> Alors j'peu pas vraiment vous parler des futures perso a cause des NDA, mais le balancing de la meta est un sujet pris très aux sérieux pour ubisoft, et ils y apportent beaucoup de soins.
> Je pense que les prochaines saisons sont extrêmement prometteuses, vous pouvez leur faire confiance sur ce point.


Un perso avec un lance roquette ?  :Bave:

----------


## Wedgge

Cette saison avec les italiens est déjà très prometteuse en terme de méta, reste à attendre la pro league pour voir apparaitre quelques combinaisons bien sympa en rank, pour le moment c'est encore un peu brouillon.

----------


## Aherys

> Un perso avec un lance roquette ?


haha, soon du rocketjump a la TF2 dans R6S  ::happy2:: 



> Cette saison avec les italiens est déjà très prometteuse en terme de méta, reste à attendre la pro league pour voir apparaitre quelques combinaisons bien sympa en rank, pour le moment c'est encore un peu brouillon.


C'est normale, le jeu a complétement changé cette saison, de a A z, toutes les équipes "découvre" la meta, et y'en a encore pour au moins 6 mois avant qu'elle soit maitrisé.
Les plus avancé sur la Méta, c'est IDK.

----------


## Redlight

Du coup ils ont abandonné leur délire d'opérateur globale ? Si c'est le cas tant mieux

----------


## Aherys

C'est un peu tendu de te répondre, car rien de ce qui est "future" ne peu être évoqué.
Et si je te dit "oui" ou "non" tu peu rétro-activement en déduire des choses.

Je te laisserais juste avec un "je suis content" prétentieux.
Non mais sincèrement, les dev's d'Ubisoft c'est des perles. C'est tous des gars passionnées, font parfois de grosses conneries, mais on peu vraiment pas leur enlever le fait qu'ils bossent comme des malades sur R6, et qu'ils essayent sincèrement de faire les bons choix.

----------


## Gtag

> Alors j'peu pas vraiment vous parler des futures perso a cause des NDA, mais le balancing de la meta est un sujet pris très aux sérieux pour ubisoft, et ils y apportent beaucoup de soins.
> Je pense que les prochaines saisons sont extrêmement prometteuses, vous pouvez leur faire confiance sur ce point.


Ça va, laisse toi aller on est tous au courant ici  ::P:

----------


## Redlight

Honnêtement ça faisait longtemps que je n'étais pas aussi enthousiaste pour une saison que dernièrement. Alibi est difficile à exploiter en ranked pleinement, mais tu peux tenter tout un tas de stratégie sympas avec. Maestro est en revanche un vrai game-changer pour moi, il rajoute une couche dans les stratégies et c'est un vrai plus. Sur le CDF (j'ai matté que dimanche) il n'était pas énormément exploité mais je pense que ça va vite évolué.

----------


## Aherys

Maestro a étais utilisé lors de la CDF a bon escient.
Alibi n'a était sortie que deux fois il me semble, par moi même, et spark. 

Le problème c'est que face a un jeu construit, son potentiel s'écroule sauf cas très particuliers (club house). Exactement comme caveira.
Ce sont des opérateurs trés "ranked".

----------


## Flipmode

> Un perso avec un lance roquette ?


T'es idiot, c'est un jet pack le prochain.

----------


## Korbeil

> Ça va, laisse toi aller on est tous au courant ici


Comment il teste le monsieur !  ::o: 
(Après on est pas contre de savoir que les fumi on été reworks hein  ::siffle:: )

----------


## Wedgge

> Maestro a étais utilisé lors de la CDF a bon escient.
> Alibi n'a était sortie que deux fois il me semble, par moi même, et spark. 
> 
> Le problème c'est que face a un jeu construit, son potentiel s'écroule sauf cas très particuliers (club house). Exactement comme caveira.
> Ce sont des opérateurs trés "ranked".


C'est un peu le côté dommageable chez Alibi, dans un format pro league avec de la com et une coordination comme jamais elle devient moins problématique que ne pouvait l'être un Vigil ou une Ela pour faire perdre du temps aux attaquant, avec ces deux là le deep roam était redevenu viable. 

J'ai comme l'impression qu'Outbreak a quand même permis une prise de conscience chez les dev, avec cette nouvelle saison on sent bien qu'ils maitrisent bien plus leur sujet la où auparavant cela semblait plus hésitant.

----------


## Gtag

> J'ai comme l'impression qu'Outbreak a quand même permis une prise de conscience chez les dev, avec cette nouvelle saison on sent bien qu'ils maitrisent bien plus leur sujet la où auparavant cela semblait plus hésitant.


Non, c'est juste que le cahier des charges des opérateurs d'Outbreak n'était pas le même que d'habitude, PvE oblige.

----------


## Kaelis

L'impression que j'ai c'est plutôt qu'Outbreak était un loupé. Les autres saisons étaient souvent bonnes je trouve (à part Health évidemment). Je dirais plutôt que les développeurs se sont ressaisis (effectivement l'angle PvE a pas dû aider).

----------


## Redlight

Bof entre Ela pétée, Ying et son ulti à balancer pour planter, Zofia un mix d'opérateur existant (bonne mais sans originalité), le cancer Dokka et la meta trap. J'ai connu mieux que c'est 9 derniers mois de R6.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Bof entre Ela pétée, Ying et son ulti à balancer pour planter, Zofia un mix d'opérateur existant (bonne mais sans originalité), le cancer Dokka et la meta trap. J'ai connu mieux que c'est 9 derniers mois de R6.


La méta trap ça a fait bizarre, surtout que c'était 2 opérateurs en def en même temps, donc pas mal de changements, mais au final ça a permis de bien mettre la hola sur la meta rush qui était à mon sens bien toxique et pas dans l'esprit du jeu. Après je parle en ranked niveau Plat/gold et en casu, pas en PL ou autre où je n'ai pas vraiment suivi avant les charms gratis xD

----------


## Redlight

Avant la meta trap, c'était la meta smoke (Ash, Monty, Thermite et Glaz), le rush c'est venu après avec Dokka, Blitz et Lion.

----------


## Flipmode

Je suis tombé (je pense fortement) sur 2 cheater ... dans ma team  ::o: 

On perdait genre 1/3 les mecs avec moi était (comme moi) avec un ratio dégueu et y'en a deux qui ont commencer à devenir bon jusqu'à faire les frag à eux seul, on est remonté 5/4 un truc comme ça, les deux mecs étaient à 10 frags fin de game  ::o: 

Et je me suis fait report parce que j'ai pas gagné un round sur une autre partie, j'étais le seul positif et top score, j'ai pas compris.

----------


## Redlight

> Je suis tombé (je pense fortement) sur 2 cheater ... dans ma team 
> 
> On perdait genre 1/3 les mecs avec moi était (comme moi) avec un ratio dégueu et y'en a deux qui ont commencer à devenir bon jusqu'à faire les frag à eux seul, on est remonté 5/4 un truc comme ça.


Ca veut pas dire que c'est des cheatears  ::XD:: . Honnêtement en argent ça m'étonnerai qu'il y ait des cheaters. Tu as plus de chance d'en rencontrer en gold 1 - diamant (les chances allant croissante). Car il y a beaucoup de cheaters qui offrent leur service pour du boosting.

----------


## Flipmode

Bah 'fin enchainer 10 frag et gagner full round en une fois alors que t'as rien touché avant... pas de rank pas de lvl mouai c'est pas full legit.

----------


## Wedgge

On prendra soin de porter attention à la sublime régularité du score :

----------


## Flipmode

Des fois y'a quand même des gamins qui mérite d'avoir les dents pété.

je suis le dernier en vie je clutch 3v1, je fais 2 kill, il reste un gars ... je veux pas décale il reste 10 sec, c'est win le mec me rush et l'un des abrutis me gueule dans les oreilles "DONT PEAK DONT PEAK DONT PEAK" sans s'arrêter.

J'entend pas si le mec vient à droite ou à gauche, je meurs.

Et les rounds d'après les mecs me tk parce que j'ai aps win le 1v1 alors que j'avais juste à entendre le mec arriver.

Round d'après j'en tk deux et mon jeu plante ^^

Juste les dents.

----------


## Aherys

Tab -> mute

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> Des fois y'a quand même des gamins qui mérite d'avoir les dents pété.
> 
> je suis le dernier en vie je clutch 3v1, je fais 2 kill, il reste un gars ... je veux pas décale il reste 10 sec, c'est win le mec me rush et l'un des abrutis me gueule dans les oreilles "DONT PEAK DONT PEAK DONT PEAK" sans s'arrêter.
> 
> J'entend pas si le mec vient à droite ou à gauche, je meurs.
> 
> Et les rounds d'après les mecs me tk parce que j'ai aps win le 1v1 alors que j'avais juste à entendre le mec arriver.
> 
> Round d'après j'en tk deux et mon jeu plante ^^
> ...


Cela doit être les même qui lance un vote kick quand tu te retrouves à 1 vs 4 juste pour que la prochaine manche arrive plus vite.... :ouaiouai:

----------


## ElviejoDragon

> Des fois y'a quand même des gamins qui mérite d'avoir les dents pété.
> 
> je suis le dernier en vie je clutch 3v1, je fais 2 kill, il reste un gars ... je veux pas décale il reste 10 sec, c'est win le mec me rush et l'un des abrutis me gueule dans les oreilles "DONT PEAK DONT PEAK DONT PEAK" sans s'arrêter.
> 
> J'entend pas si le mec vient à droite ou à gauche, je meurs.


Tu leur as dit ?
En général si tu expliques 'fermez-la j'entends rien' les mecs se taisent.

----------


## Flipmode

Non mais le début de game se passait bien, c'est à partir de ce moment que c'est parti en sucette.

Après j'ai mute mais plus vraiment besoin -_-

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Et après tu t'étonnes d'être mal classé et d'avoir du MM pourri  :Facepalm: 
J'ai l'impression qu'à chacun de tes posts tu dis que t'as fini par TK tes teammates parcequ'ils te gonflaient

----------


## Flipmode

En casu.

En rank j'aurais juste mute et continué ma game.

Je tk/abandonne jamais en rank, je fini la game pour tenter quand même de win.

Mais c'est pas l'envie qui manque !

Je crois que j'ai qu'un seul abandon sur les trois saison que j'ai fait.

Comment ça osef du casu ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Wedgge

Non mais casu ou pas, le tk volontaire c'est juste idiot et ça donne de mauvaises habitudes, non seulement tu sors du match mais en plus tu diminue grandement tes chances de gagner.

----------


## MrBishop

> On prendra soin de porter attention à la sublime régularité du score :
> 
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/06/25/971...7290eb1c7c.jpg


Toujours le même qui carry  :Cigare:

----------


## Voodoonice

Mon écran est décédé hier après midi, peut plus jouer  ::cry::

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

PIZZA TIME !  ::ninja::

----------


## Flipmode

> Non mais casu ou pas, le tk volontaire c'est juste idiot et ça donne de mauvaises habitudes, non seulement tu sors du match mais en plus tu diminue grandement tes chances de gagner.


Je me suis fais tk avant de tk, donc le match était déjà mort, quand t'as 2 gamins de 15ans qui gueulent dans leurs micro et qui pensent qu'à casser la game, y'a plus de game faut en finir ^^

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Mon écran est décédé hier après midi, peut plus jouer




Au fait dans deux semaines je commence ma nouvelle collection de t-shirts R6 et normalement un tournoi avec cash prize pour fêter ça  :;):

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Mon écran est décédé hier après midi, peut plus jouer


Avoue t'as balancé ta vapoteuse dedans de rage.   ::ninja::

----------


## Voodoonice

> Avoue t'as balancé ta vapoteuse dedans de rage.


Même pas, j'ai éteint le soir, le lendemain ma femme allume, plus rien

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Même pas, j'ai éteint le soir, le lendemain ma femme allume, plus rien


C'est ta femme alors.

Toujours la faute de la femme...

----------


## Redlight

Bon j'ai rencontré mes premiers hackers de la saison : wallhack, téléportation et HS en hipfire. Ils boostaient 3 autres mecs :

----------


## Voodoonice

Vous connaissez le IIYAMA G-MASTER G2530HSU-B1 ?

----------


## Kaelis

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...ler-la-rétine

----------


## MrBishop

> Vous connaissez le IIYAMA G-MASTER G2530HSU-B1 ?


J'ai un Iiyama aussi et le mien ne peut plus s'éteindre. Du coup à chaque fois pour l'éteindre et éviter de me taper des factures EDF à 500 balles, je l'éteins direct par le cable d'alimentation.

----------


## Korbeil

> J'ai un Iiyama aussi et le mien ne peut plus s'éteindre. Du coup à chaque fois pour l'éteindre et éviter de me taper des factures EDF à 500 balles, je l'éteins direct par le cable d'alimentation.


500 balles ... pour un écran .... ?  ::blink::  (en électricité)

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Vous connaissez le IIYAMA G-MASTER G2530HSU-B1 ?


Si tu ne veux pas de Gsync, tu peux trouver des écrans 24" 144Hz à 200€.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> 500 balles ... pour un écran .... ?  (en électricité)


façon de parler j'imagine.

----------


## MrBishop

> façon de parler j'imagine.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Pas facile de comprendre si tu t'exprimes en vietnamien aussi

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Pas facile de comprendre si tu t'exprimes en vietnamien aussi


500 roupies peut être.

Edit : 500 Dong*

----------


## Flipmode

Hibana elle est bonne  ::o: 

Mais en jeu hein !

----------


## MrBishop

Personne pour jouer ?

----------


## Aherys

N'hesitez pas a m'ajouter -> Aherys.dw (Par contre, si je live, je ne peu que jouer qu'avec un niveau plat minimum ou ça rale car je fait du "boosting". Le fun fact et que je throw plus mes games de ranked que je n'en boost)

----------


## Croustimiel

Tu devrais bien t'entendre avec Panda qui est, lui aussi, un vrai streamerz.  ::trollface::

----------


## Korbeil

> Tu devrais bien t'entendre avec Panda qui est, lui aussi, un vrai streamerz.


Suis pas plat, passera pas  ::(:  à cause de nos conneries suis quasiment bronze x)

----------


## Flipmode

> N'hesitez pas a m'ajouter -> Aherys.dw (Par contre, si je live, je ne peu que jouer qu'avec un niveau plat minimum ou ça rale car je fait du "boosting". Le fun fact et que je throw plus mes games de ranked que je n'en boost)


Bien le live d'hier avec l'avion de chasse qui parle pour rien dire ?  :^_^: 

Je suis passé sur son stream, elle s'arrête jamais "wesh"

----------


## Mizugashi

> N'hesitez pas a m'ajouter -> Aherys.dw (Par contre, si je live, je ne peu que jouer qu'avec un niveau plat minimum ou ça rale car je fait du "boosting". Le fun fact et que je throw plus mes games de ranked que je n'en boost)


En effet  :Cell: 
https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...itive_shooter/

----------


## Gtag

Au buchay§

----------


## Flipmode

Salut, un petit sondage nul : https://strawpoll.com/fd115w5f !

----------


## Wedgge

> N'hesitez pas a m'ajouter -> Aherys.dw (Par contre, si je live, je ne peu que jouer qu'avec un niveau plat minimum ou ça rale car je fait du "boosting". Le fun fact et que je throw plus mes games de ranked que je n'en boost)


Tant que cela ne dropshot pas comme certaines âmes damnées ici l'honneur est sauf. 

En parlant de live on voit pas mal les joueurs pro NA de différentes équipes jouer entre eux de façon régulière, je pense notamment au triptique SkGaming/Rogue/EG les manos ont l'air de bien se connaitre et au delà de bien s'entendre, a l'inverse cette solidarité semble absente chez les équipes européennes c'est juste une impression ou ça se confirme dans les live stream (que je ne regarde pas) ?

----------


## Redlight

> Tant que cela ne dropshot pas comme certaines âmes damnées ici l'honneur est sauf. 
> 
> En parlant de live on voit pas mal les joueurs pro NA de différentes équipes jouer entre eux de façon régulière, je pense notamment au triptique SkGaming/Rogue/EG les manos ont l'air de bien se connaitre et au delà de bien s'entendre, a l'inverse cette solidarité semble absente chez les équipes européennes c'est juste une impression ou ça se confirme dans les live stream (que je ne regarde pas) ?


Si je ne m'abuse, les teams américaines sont entrain de se tirer dans les pattes pour une histoire de VOD, à l'inverse les européens jouent régulièrement en ranked.

----------


## Wedgge

J'ai vraiment peu d'expérience sur les team euro mais du coup tu confirme que les joueurs de pl euro jouent régulièrement entre eux ?

----------


## Redlight

Bah les français se mélange plutôt bien entre eux. Penta et Millenium s’apprécient beaucoup. Pengu joue régulièrement avec d'autre joueur européens comme ENCE. Et je suppose qu'ils doivent s’affronter régulièrement en scrim.

Le seul soucis notable dont je me souvienne c'était entre supremacy et vitality de mémoire.

----------


## Korbeil

> Salut, un petit sondage nul : https://strawpoll.com/fd115w5f !


Et si je les aimes tous ?  ::'(:

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> Salut, un petit sondage nul : https://strawpoll.com/fd115w5f !


Smoke!  ::wub::

----------


## ERIC PAPE

> Bah les français se mélange plutôt bien entre eux. Penta et Millenium s’apprécient beaucoup. Pengu joue régulièrement avec d'autre joueur européens comme ENCE. Et je suppose qu'ils doivent s’affronter régulièrement en scrim.
> 
> Le seul soucis notable dont je me souvienne c'était entre supremacy et vitality de mémoire.


La plupart des streams en ce moment en ranked ça tourne beaucoup autour du trio Penta/Gomfi/Joghurtz. Et les 3 streament en même temps.

----------


## Flipmode

Les rank on été remit à zéro ? Déjà ?

Edit: non bug...




> Et si je les aimes tous ?


Tu votes pour tous  ::ninja::

----------


## Aherys

> J'ai vraiment peu d'expérience sur les team euro mais du coup tu confirme que les joueurs de pl euro jouent régulièrement entre eux ?


Oui, pratiquement toute la communauté pro/spro/subtop est assez proche. On stream pas tous ensemble, mais on joue régulièrement ensemble en europe.
Après les français on est très centré sur nous même, car on est l'une des rare communauté peu anglophone, mais de temps en temps je joue avec du pengu ou d'autre joueurs inter.

Perso j'ouvre aussi le stream a pas mal de monde en dehors de la scène, de temps en temps Cnd (le casteur CSGO), Gydias, Nokss...




> Bien le live d'hier avec l'avion de chasse qui parle pour rien dire ? 
> 
> Je suis passé sur son stream, elle s'arrête jamais "wesh"


Kaazn, ouais, c'est une sacrés pipelette  ::P: 




> En effet 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...itive_shooter/


Merci de l'avoir porté a ma connaissance,
Putain, je déteste vraiment reddit...

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Merci de l'avoir porté a ma connaissance,
> Putain, je déteste vraiment reddit...


EXPOSED  ::ninja::

----------


## Wedgge

J'avais omis de vous faire partager ceci :



On notera l'ineffable subtilité de la communauté française.

Sinon le nouveau format ESL à l'air de cartonner, reste à espérer que ce sera le nouveau format ranked de la saison prochaine.

----------


## Korbeil

> Sinon le nouveau format ESL à l'air de cartonner, reste à espérer que ce sera le nouveau format ranked de la saison prochaine.


ça me parait trop long pour de la ranked classique.

----------


## Wedgge

Sans doute, mais aussi beaucoup plus équilibré et c'est tout ce qui compte.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Sinon le nouveau format ESL à l'air de cartonner, reste à espérer que ce sera le nouveau format ranked de la saison prochaine.


Non merci.

----------


## Flipmode

Moi !

Je suis gold mais comme tout le monde j'ai le niveau plat/diam.

----------


## Redlight

> Qui est high rank içi?


Pourquoi cette question ?

----------


## Flipmode

Dites y'a une p*tain d'option pour ne pas rejoindre les parties déjà commencées de m*rde ?

Ça me saoul d'arriver sur un 0/2 en 3v5.

Et ce bug du passage en qwerty ?

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Dites y'a une p*tain d'option pour ne pas rejoindre les parties déjà commencées de m*rde ?


Si seulement.

Cela dit pas sur que ce soit une bonne idée.

Sinon la meilleure solution c'est de jouer à 5 (mais même ça, ça n’empêche pas de se retrouver séparés dans des parties déjà commencées xD).

----------


## Flipmode

> Pourquoi pas ?

----------


## Redlight

> Dites y'a une p*tain d'option pour ne pas rejoindre les parties déjà commencées de m*rde ?
> 
> Ça me saoul d'arriver sur un 0/2 en 3v5.
> 
> Et ce bug du passage en qwerty ?


Le ranked.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pourquoi pas ?


Bah tu n'a jamais participé à la discussion et ta première intervention c'est "Qui est high rank ici ?". C'est assez intriguant.

----------


## Flipmode

> mdr


lol

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Le ranked.


Ouai mais t'es high rank ?

----------


## Flipmode

Si tu veux te faire PL c'est 200euros tout les 50 points !

----------


## Redlight

> Il faut bien un premier message non? Pourquoi ça te dérange que je demande ça, explique moi ce qui est dérangeant?


Intriguant pas dérangeant. Je me demande juste pourquoi ? Et tu ne sais pas me répondre  ::blink::

----------


## Korbeil

> Je suis curieux ça te va ?


ça reste très mauvais comme introduction.

Imagine j'arrive chez toi, je frappe, tu ouvres, je te dis: "tu gagnes combien ?" et je m'en vais.
C'est pas un peu chelou ?  ::):

----------


## Wedgge

> Non merci.


Non mais toi c'est différent, même après 1000h de jeu tu reste un noob qui se paume en 2 seconde sur Maison.

----------


## Flipmode

> Je suis curieux ça te va ?


Et tu penses qu'on entre chez les illum.... ici par curiosité ?  ::o:

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> Et tu penses qu'on entre chez les illum.... ici par curiosité ?


Ca doit faire un choc.... ::ninja::

----------


## Flipmode

J'avais oublié qu'ici c'est les franc-maçons :/

----------


## Lancelot du lag

La cédille est presque de trop.  ::ninja::

----------


## Wedgge

Mais non rien à voir, il n'ya que Barbe qui est de Bourgogne ici.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Mais non rien à voir, il n'ya que Barbe qui est de Bourgogne ici.


Et Eye.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Dites y'a une p*tain d'option pour ne pas rejoindre les parties déjà commencées de m*rde ?
> 
> Ça me saoul d'arriver sur un 0/2 en 3v5.
> 
> Et ce bug du passage en qwerty ?


C'est pas un bug si tu appuies sur shift et alt en même temps.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Un topic de jeux videos et IRL ça n'a complètement rien à voir mais bon pourquoi pas


Du coup t'as toujours rien dit d'intéressant.

----------


## Fakir Bleu

Ni bonjour d'ailleurs.

----------


## Wedgge

Apres faut avouer que vous l'accueillez un peu au mousquet le manos, mais bon c'est comme ça sur CPC on est à cheval sur les civilités  :Cigare: .

----------


## Korbeil

> Apres faut avouer que vous l'accueillez un peu au mousquet le manos, mais bon c'est comme ça sur CPC on est à cheval sur les civilités .


On a même pas sorti de pavés pourtant !  ::ninja::

----------


## Redlight

> Apres faut avouer que vous l'accueillez un peu au mousquet le manos, mais bon c'est comme ça sur CPC on est à cheval sur les civilités .


Perso j'ai juste trouvé ça bizarre de vouloir savoir non pas le rang de chacun, mais juste qui sont ceux bien classé. Sans contexte, rien. On est pas à sa disposition, ni une institut de sondage. Si tu veux une réponse, contextualise ta question.

C'est comme ci je venais et je demandais qui à fait un ace hier ? Sur le topic Overwatch. Peu de chance qu'on me réponde.

----------


## Wedgge

Il a sans doute de bonnes raisons, vu sa transparence et son absence de réserve quant à ses intentions je te parie que c'est tout bonnement Jean de La Rochebrochart en personne qui souhaite financer une line up CPC sponso via Kima. Tu pense bien que Styx aura parlé à Mr. Niel, ou Xav' comme il l'appelle, de la toute puissance de notre potentiel, le ranked en Platine c'est so 2017 mec.

Et moi j'ai fais un ace hier, avec Tracer.

----------


## Shep1

> On a même pas sorti de pavés pourtant !


C'est vrai que vous êtes resté concis.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Qui est high rank içi?


lol t ki ?

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Et Eye.


Oui !




> C'est pas un bug si tu appuies sur shift et alt en même temps.


ça m'arrive aussi, et j'ai pas l'impression d’appuyer sur alt et shift en même temps. Je ne suis pas du genre à marcher.

----------


## Styxounet

> Tu pense bien que Styx aura parlé à Mr. Niel, ou Xav' comme il l'appelle, de la toute puissance de notre potentiel, le ranked en Platine c'est so 2017 mec. Et moi j'ai fais un ace hier, avec Tracer.


J'ai déjà reçu un mail signé XN en direct c'est vrai  ::ninja::  Mais il n'a plus de sous, nouvelle maison sur l'ile de ré toussa  ::rolleyes:: 
T'as posé ton ult et remonté le temps comme un lâche?  :^_^:

----------


## Wedgge

Ouai j'ai posé ma bombe sur la Mercy ils étaient tous pack autour, 3 kill et dans la seconde suivante deux full auto en plein dans la mouille des deux rescapés  ::P: .

----------


## MrBishop

Du monde pour jouer ?

EDIT : bon bah j'ai rien dis.

Et au fait : ranked d'hier, on mène la game 3-0. On prends trop la confiance, on communique plus, au final on se fait remonter 3-5. Y a rien d'autres à dire.
Je répète encore et encore les mêmes choses : attention aux rushs et attention, la game est pas fini. Stay focus. Mais voilà, tout le monde s'en fout et au final on se prends encore une remontada. On est tout à fait capable de notre côté de remonter des games entières donc les gens en face, en sont aussi capable.
Et si on pouvait aussi arrêter de s'engueuler les uns les autres à chaque game, ça serait vraiment génial. Parce que les ranked avec une ambiance façon "Les Anges à Cancun", vraiment, non merci. Soyez humble, sachez garder votre sang froid et apprenez à passer à autres choses. Moi Shep m'a déjà engueuler comme un gosse et je me suis mute, on est en game donc pas besoin de taper un scandale. En l'occurrence, j'ai préférer opter pour l'option "Je me mute et je lui fais la gueule".

Merci.  ::happy2::

----------


## Aherys

ça donne envie  ::happy2::

----------


## Wedgge

Bishop a l'âme sensible, il est trop bienveillant comme garçon, si on peut même plus s'engueuler entre personne de bon aloi avec Mizu il est ou l'intérêt, hein ? 

Et puis il oublie un peu vite les shistorm dantesque des premières saisons entre Shep et Jazz pour décider si oui ou non on renforce cette trappe  :tired: .

edit : Bishop ramène toi plutôt en rank au lieu de faire ton Suisse, on t'attend sur le mumble avec Jazz.

----------


## Shep1

> ça donne envie


Comme le dit Wedgge, Bishop (qu'on appelle aussi bibi ou bibish) à parfois le verbe un peu vigoureux sur le topic, mais l'ambiance sur le mumble reste très sympa. C'est vrai que depuis.quelques saison le niveau a augmenté et le nôtre stagne un peu. Et puis souvent, vu que nous sommes des joueurs "normaux" on a pas une super gestion du "stress" lorsqu'on est dans une mauvaise boucle, et nous manquons de sang froid.
De manière générale, on voit que les canards ne sont pas pro, mais je pense qu'on est capable de bien jouer, mais aussi de bien se marrer.

----------


## Wedgge

Je préfère quand même quand tu pourri Bishop, du coup il s'énerve et passe en mode berserker en lâchant des let's go dès qu'il pète une cam.

----------


## Aherys

> Comme le dit Wedgge, Bishop (qu'on appelle aussi bibi ou bibish) à parfois le verbe un peu vigoureux sur le topic, mais l'ambiance sur le mumble reste très sympa. C'est vrai que depuis.quelques saison le niveau a augmenté et le nôtre stagne un peu. Et puis souvent, vu que nous sommes des joueurs "normaux" on a pas une super gestion du "stress" lorsqu'on est dans une mauvaise boucle, et nous manquons de sang froid.
> De manière générale, on voit que les canards ne sont pas pro, mais je pense qu'on est capable de bien jouer, mais aussi de bien se marrer.


c'était purement ironique.
Faites une partie avec Biboo ou Falko, vous aurez une idée de certaines prises de becs (audible en stream !). Même moi, je perd parfois mon latin quand on throw une game gagné  :^_^: 
"c'est normale" de se prendre la tête sur les ranked, c'est rarement agréable de perdre.

----------


## Wedgge

Souvenirs  :Emo: .

----------


## Shep1

"moi je monte à l'arrière parce que j'aime les grosses queues"

----------


## mcgrill

> ça donne envie


T'as quoi toi ! Vas-y viens on t'casse tes dents !
C'est super mumble on te dit ! SUPER !




 ::ninja:: 
Bon arretez de faire raler bishop !
En ce moment j'ai plus une seconde pour jouer mais ça va revenir ! Je viendrais me faire engueuler avec toi !

----------


## Wedgge

> "moi je monte à l'arrière parce que j'aime les grosses queues"


Avion ?

----------


## Shep1

> Avion ?


Oui. J'avais balancé ça sur le mumble : moment gênant, puis gros fou rire après (que l'on entend pas).

----------


## Wedgge

Du bon et du moins bon hier soir en rank, mais cela n'a aucune importance tant Jazz nous a ébloui : 

La leçon de Jazzmano à Bishop

----------


## JazzMano

Je vous ai quand même carry toute la soirée !
Les games de hier soir : 

Ace : https://streamable.com/trc1w
Le bon move : https://streamable.com/flyxa
ViergeMarie.exe : https://streamable.com/9peez

----------


## Voodoonice

C'est assez bizarre cette nouvelle formule de Pro league, alors autant le ban map et le ban opérateur pourquoi pas, mais enchaîner 5 défenses ou 5 attaques sur une partie en max six rounds .... ::rolleyes::

----------


## Korbeil

> C'est assez bizarre cette nouvelle formule de Pro league, alors autant le ban map et le ban opérateur pourquoi pas, mais enchaîner 5 défenses ou 5 attaques sur une partie en max six rounds ....


moi je maintiens que je trouve ça trop long  ::|: 

edit: pour de la scène c'est très bien, mais pour des ranked IG ......

----------


## Voodoonice

Ce que je veux dire c'est que beaucoup de match une équipe joue que des défenses ou des attaques, ils vont devoir baisser à 4 ou a 3

----------


## Noxx

Je n'aime pas le Bo1 et le 5 attaques/défenses. Pour le ban opérateur je trouve ça sympa. J'ai aimé suivre la PL l'année dernière, cette saison je vais suivre de loin car j'ai l'impression qu'elle ne reflète pas le niveau d'une équipe.

----------


## Zepolak

> Intriguant pas dérangeant. Je me demande juste pourquoi ? Et tu ne sais pas me répondre


Ben parce que le but était de poster 50 messages...  ::siffle:: 

(Hésitez pas à claquer une modobell parfois)

----------


## Korbeil

> Ben parce que le but était de poster 50 messages... 
> 
> (Hésitez pas à claquer une modobell parfois)


Roh il a rien fait de méchant, il est juste très bizarre.
( Il faudra la changer un jour cette image de profil  ::P:  )

----------


## MrBishop

> La leçon de Jazzmano à Bishop


ahahahah

Jazz-sensei

----------


## Redlight

> Je vous ai quand même carry toute la soirée !
> Les games de hier soir : 
> 
> Ace : https://streamable.com/trc1w


Pour vous facilitez les vie sur ce point pensez à détruire le mur au dessus des renforcements de la buandrie (la pièce où tu tue Zofia) pour balancer un C4 par dessus, ou alors détruire la trappe qui se trouve dans la master bedroom et le roamer pourra couvrir.

----------


## MrBishop

Il nous manque un last pour jouer, là maintenant, RIGHT NOW.  :B):

----------


## Redlight

De nouveau des petit hackers après une partie en 4v5 ca fait plaisir  ::lol:: 

A bah deuxième partie d'affilé contre des harckes.

petit résumé :

----------


## Gtag

Vous avez filmé ?
Si c'est le cas balancez les liens.

----------


## Redlight

J'ai pas filmer mais c'est du sur à 2000%. Sur café le mec hipfire hs et wallbang durant toute la game. Et sur bank idem mais avec du téléport en plus.

----------


## Korbeil

> Vous avez filmé ?
> Si c'est le cas balancez les liens.


Filmer ...  ::(:  Comme si vous pouviez vraiment penser qu'un système efficace contre les hacks soit les films  ::P: 
Je pense que sur tout les gens qui voient des hacks, tu dois en avoir 5% qui y pensent et 1% qui le font vraiment ?
Enfin, ça me parait une demande super lourde pour ce genre de cas, qui devraient être avec un système de report plus simple.

Mon idée:
Ajouter un bouton "Report Hacks" en dessous de l'actuel bouton "Toxic".
Ce bouton récupère les infos (positions / comportements / ... tout) sur le joueur, compare avec ce qu'il est possible de faire normalement (temps de réponse / déplacements ...) et  déjà, vous pourrez épurer un bon paquet de cas je pense.
Après je connais pas l'environnement autour du jeu R6S (en terme de dev), mais ça me paraitrait la solution la plus logique  :;):

----------


## Redlight

Pour infos avant le bouton "toxic" se dénommait "signaler un comportement suspect". Au lieu de mettre un système complet, intégré IG avec la possibilité de divers signalement et d'y ajouter une description. On a un vague bouton qui mélange tout à l'efficacité douteuse.

C'est pour ça que je les aient signaler sur le support Ubi, même si après mon premier ticket ils m'ont répondu "Signalez les en jeu". J'avoue j'ai sourit.

Mais bon j'avais désactivé shadowplay. Je vais le réactiver.

Le vrai problème c'est que des hacks aussi flagrant (téléportation etc) ne devrait même pas subsister 48h dans une environnement anti-cheat efficace. Quand les mecs font des parties à 20-25% de HS par hit... Et le plus triste c'est que ça ressemble à des comptes hackés.

----------


## Wedgge

> Filmer ...  Comme si vous pouviez vraiment penser qu'un système efficace contre les hacks soit les films 
> Je pense que sur tout les gens qui voient des hacks, tu dois en avoir 5% qui y pensent et 1% qui le font vraiment ?
> Enfin, ça me parait une demande super lourde pour ce genre de cas, qui devraient être avec un système de report plus simple.


Je ne serai pas si catégorique, les hacker de ce type se rencontrent principalement en plat/Diam, soit des rangs où se trouvent majoritairement des joueurs investis dans le jeu et qui de fait se préoccupent de sa bonne santé afin de préserver leur expérience de jeu. Avec shadowplay rien de plus simple que de prendre des captures sur le deuxième round si le premier nous a paru des plus suspicieux.

----------


## Redlight

Quand on y pense c'est déjà 300 Elo (-150/+150 soit 3x50 par partie) qui sont parti en fumé depuis le début de la saison. Et que ça ralenti la progression de beaucoup du coup en plat 3 on tombe encore contre des mecs très violent.

----------


## Frypolar

> Mon idée:
> Ajouter un bouton "Report Hacks" en dessous de l'actuel bouton "Toxic".
> Ce bouton récupère les infos (positions / comportements / ... tout) sur le joueur, compare avec ce qu'il est possible de faire normalement (temps de réponse / déplacements ...) et  déjà, vous pourrez épurer un bon paquet de cas je pense.
> Après je connais pas l'environnement autour du jeu R6S (en terme de dev), mais ça me paraitrait la solution la plus logique


Le bouton supplémentaire a été demandé depuis des mois. Quant au reste de ton message, c’est normalement le rôle de Fairfight, le soi-disant anti-cheat qui n’en est pas un. C’était la seule protection du jeu pendant les 7 premiers mois environ. Peut-être qu’ils l’ont viré, en tout cas qu’un mec puisse se téléporter ou amorcer le defuser n’importe où est incompréhensible. Quant Rust utilisait une solution maison, c’était un des premiers paramètres qu’ils ont pris en compte dans le déclenchement du ban automatique.

----------


## AgentDerf

McJay toujours aussi impressionnant, il connait tellement bien le jeu.

Ce montagne à la fin, ou il utilise le fait que perso met le bouclier dans le dos, quand il déploie, c'est impressionnant ce sang froid.

----------


## Wedgge

Relativement connu, c'est pour ça que l'on confie parfois le diffuseur à Blitz qui est capable de push/plant de façon rapide et safe, tout particulièrement sur ce site lorsque le mur péremptoire de façon horizontale venant par le dessus au bureau n'a pas été breach.

En revanche pour les traces de pas je soupçonne un bug.

----------


## Redlight

Le retour des lootbox exclusives  ::XD::

----------


## Voodoonice



----------


## Redlight

Tiens il y a quelques jours j'ai joué contre des mecs dont leur Kapkan et Doc courraient vraiment vite. Si bien que je m'étais dis en rigolant que c'était le doc le plus rapide que j'avais jamais vu. Puis je m'étais dis que j'étais surement fatigué même si j'avais raté un clutch à cause de ça quand Kapkan avait traversé ma ligne de visée tel Bip-Bip face à Coyote. 

Et bien en faite non, il y a un glitch en ce moment donc méfier vous des opérateurs qui courent plus vite que la normale.

----------


## Korbeil

Il y a des skins incroyables.

----------


## Gtag

Le vrai tweet intéressant était là:

----------


## Korbeil

> Le vrai tweet intéressant était là:


osef, on veut des skins !  ::ninja::

----------


## Redlight

Yep j'ai lu ça aussi sur twitter. Hate de voir ça.

----------


## Frypolar

> Le vrai tweet intéressant était là


Bof. Sur reddit ils ont dit pareil. Quelqu’un en a profité pour rappeler une énième promesse non-tenue, la réponse a été la même "on vous en parle bientôt". Ça fait deux ans et demi que le jeu est sorti, les "on vous en parle bientôt", "promis on bosse dessus" et autre "ce sera dans le prochain patch" on en a eu un paquet, ça fait un moment que je n’y crois plus.

----------


## Wedgge

Moi ce qui me sidère c'est qu'a un moment tu y as cru  ::O: .

----------


## Voodoonice



----------


## Redlight

10 saisons que le ranked est en beta  ::XD::

----------


## Voodoonice

Mais pourquoi ils foutent des skin jaune ?  ::|:

----------


## Frypolar

> 10 saisons que le ranked est en beta


Sans changer le calcul des points et le maintien d’un historique d’une saison à l’autre, les deux plus gros problèmes du ranked. Pourtant c’est loin d’être le seul jeu à avoir un système de parties classées. Des fois j’ai vraiment l’impression que les preneurs de décision chez Ubi agissent comme s’ils étaient les seuls développeurs de jeux vidéo au monde  :Emo:

----------


## JazzMano

https://streamable.com/xcadk

----------


## Redlight

Je vous pose une colle : 





Comment puis je me faire spoter ?

----------


## AgentDerf

Il y a pas une cam fixe dans la chambre d'enfant qui te vois par la fenêtre? Doc et il me semble Castle peuvent en poser.

----------


## Redlight

Oh mais oui j'avais zappé les caméras pareballes.  :Facepalm:

----------


## Styxounet

> Oh mais oui j'avais zappé les caméras pareballes.


Sont elles aussi pare-explosifs?

----------


## Shep1

> Sont elles aussi pare-explosifs?


Non, un grenade frag ou un Ash les détruisent. Sledge aussi.

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> https://tof.cx/images/2018/07/03/657...ba8cddf693.png https://tof.cx/images/2018/07/03/e2f...cadbfce81d.png


La prochaine map se passe sous l'eau?

----------


## Redlight

> Non, un grenade frag ou un Ash les détruisent. Sledge aussi.


Un simple coup de mêlée aussi et elle sont vulnérables au balles sur les côtés.

----------


## AgentDerf

Un coup de mêlée t'es sur? Il me semblait que le marteau de Sledge oui, et tiré sur la tranche aussi. Mais la mêlée de face ça marche?
C'est fou quand même dans le monde des JV tu tires un coup de pompe ça bronche pas, mais un coup de mêlée (basiquement un coup de coude quand tu vois l'anime) ça t'atomise tout ce qui existe sur terre. ^^

En tout cas hier je m'en suis servi avec Doc, c'est quand même bien sympa, tu peux trouver des planques assez dure à voir. Ou dans la zone de l'objectif, qui pousse les attaquants à se mettre en danger pour la péter, ça donne de bonne infos.

----------


## Frypolar

> https://streamable.com/xcadk


Les vrais utilisent un coup de mêlée : https://streamable.com/qo2rr On notera que tu étais déjà jaloux à l’époque  :Cigare:

----------


## Redlight

> Un coup de mêlée t'es sur? Il me semblait que le marteau de Sledge oui, et tiré sur la tranche aussi. Mais la mêlée de face ça marche?
> C'est fou quand même dans le monde des JV tu tires un coup de pompe ça bronche pas, mais un coup de mêlée (basiquement un coup de coude quand tu vois l'anime) ça t'atomise tout ce qui existe sur terre. ^^
> 
> En tout cas hier je m'en suis servi avec Doc, c'est quand même bien sympa, tu peux trouver des planques assez dure à voir. Ou dans la zone de l'objectif, qui pousse les attaquants à se mettre en danger pour la péter, ça donne de bonne infos.


Oui la version supérieur c'est celle de Maestro qui ne sont sensible qu'aux explosif et marteau de Sledge.

----------


## Flipmode

Et le drone twitch pour quelques secondes ?

----------


## Shep1

Ce dimanche : soirée stratégie + 5vs5.
Comme d'habitude : 21h début puis à 21h30 on fais le match.
La map : châlet
Viendez nombreux  :;):

----------


## Redlight

> Ce dimanche : soirée stratégie + 5vs5.
> Comme d'habitude : 21h début puis à 21h30 on fais le match.
> La map : châlet
> Viendez nombreux


Jazz :




> Vous rushez main door vers dining et vous vous faites buter par le balcon librairie

----------


## Wedgge

> Ce dimanche : soirée stratégie + 5vs5.
> Comme d'habitude : 21h début puis à 21h30 on fais le match.
> La map : châlet
> Viendez nombreux


C'est pas Villa que tu voulais ?

----------


## Shep1

> C'est pas Villa que tu voulais ?


Si mais on m'a fait remarquer qu'on ne connaissais pas les stratégies. On attends que la PL soit passée et on verra si on l'a fait.

----------


## Wedgge

Il n'y aura pas Villa en PL ce me semble, l'idée c'est surtout d'apprendre à la connaitre un minimum afin de ne pas être perdu en ranked. Mais le Chalet c'est bien aussi.

edit : elle est bien en Pro league mais je ne pense pas qu'on la verra pour autant.

----------


## Redlight

Villa est dans le Map pool de PL mais pas encore jouer. En revanche elle a déjà été joué en compèt mais je sais plus où peut être dans le tournoi PIT

Après vérif c'était en cdf

----------


## Shep1

> Villa est dans le Map pool de PL mais pas encore jouer. En revanche elle a déjà été joué en compèt mais je sais plus où peut être dans le tournoi PIT
> 
> Après vérif c'était en cdf


Si tu pouvais nous poster un lieu ou deux pour qu'on puisse voir un peu à quoi s'attendre de la part des pros players.

----------


## Gtag

Qu'est-ce que vous pensez de Whiteshark67 par ici ?

----------


## Redlight

> Quest-ce que vous pensez de Whiteshark67 par ici ?


Meilleur aim du monde.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Si tu pouvais nous poster un lieu ou deux pour qu'on puisse voir un peu à quoi s'attendre de la part des pros players.


Ca joue en ce moment sur PIT (Penta vs Mockit).

----------


## Gtag

> Meilleur aim du monde.


Sinon dans ses streams ou ses vidéos, comment il se comporte ? Est-ce que c'est intéressant ? Il ne verse pas trop dans le clickbait ? C'est pas non plus quelqu'un qui a tendance à déraper ?

J'ai regardé quelques heures, il me semble relativement posé et toujours prompt à apporter des conseils.
Ça n'a pas l'air d'être quelqu'un qui rage, mais s'il y a des habitués, j'aimerais avoir leur(s) avis !

----------


## Shep1

> Sinon dans ses streams ou ses vidéos, comment il se comporte ? Est-ce que c'est intéressant ? Il ne verse pas trop dans le clickbait ? C'est pas non plus quelqu'un qui a tendance à déraper ?
> 
> J'ai regardé quelques heures, il me semble relativement posé et toujours prompt à apporter des conseils.
> Ça n'a pas l'air d'être quelqu'un qui rage, mais s'il y a des habitués, j'aimerais avoir leur(s) avis !


De ce que j'ai entendu il a le melon salement.

----------


## JazzMano

Je me suis dit "vas y, un quelques parties en soloq histoire de monter les points", 50 minutes plus tard : https://imgur.com/5mU4Fp1

Trop long ce jeu.

----------


## Frypolar

> Ca joue en ce moment sur PIT (Penta vs Mockit).


https://www.twitch.tv/videos/280790904

Avec les micros les moins bien réglés de l’univers, le son coupe sans arrêt trop tôt c’est insupportable  :WTF:  Ça donne l’impression que Jacquouille joue avec le volume.

----------


## Voodoonice

> Qu'est-ce que vous pensez de Whiteshark67 par ici ?


Je pense que ça doit être un mec sympa qui avait un peu pris le melon, le fait de jouer avec Falko et SinShinrO l'a bien fait redescendre sur terre par rapport à son niveau esport. Donc c'est un bon ranked heroes et il est en phase d'apprentissage pour aller plus haut

----------


## Redlight

> Je pense que ça doit être un mec sympa qui avait un peu pris le melon, le fait de jouer avec Falko et SinShinrO l'a bien fait redescendre sur terre par rapport à son niveau esport. Donc c'est un bon ranked heroes et il est en phase d'apprentissage pour aller plus haut


Pareil il a pas l'air méchant et prend sa communauté à coeur. En terme d'esport je ne pense pas qu'il ait un réel avenir du fait de sa principale activité de YT. Son niveau est décent mais il a un beau melon. Certaines de ces vidéos sont sympa genre sa série dans la peau d'un requin. Après je pense que c'est un bon gars, mais je trouve son contenu et son personnage bof sinon. Je préfère de loin le duo Mery-Sixquatre

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Si tu pouvais nous poster un lieu ou deux pour qu'on puisse voir un peu à quoi s'attendre de la part des pros players.



https://www.twitch.tv/videos/276971523

A 1h35

----------


## Redlight

Ma soirée R6 je me pose vers 23h sur mon pc me disant que je vais faire 2-3 casu avant d'aller me coucher. Premier MM je tombe dans un game à 0-2. Puis le MM prend des plomb, je tombe encore dans une partie en cours c'est pas grave je sélectionne mon OP et hop 3 mec leave on se retrouve à 2v4, je me barre, j'entame une partie le round suivant le lobby bug, je relance, j'entame une nouvelle partie après le premier round ça recommence. 

J'ai donc joué 3 round en 1h. GG Ubi

----------


## Voodoonice

Les Mockit depuis la CdF, il ne gagne plus un match, ils n'ont pas changé leurs strats ou ils ont bossé comme des dingues pour cet événement et depuis ils sont en mode yolo ?

----------


## Noxx

> J'ai donc joué 3 round en 1h. GG Ubi


J'ai aussi des problemes en casu, surtout lorsque je suis solo je ne comprends pas pourquoi je tombe systématiquement avec/contre des plat et diamants. Je ne m'amuse pas car je me fais defoncer les 3/4 du temps. Par contre lorsque je groupe avec des amis je tombe sur de l'argent/or et la je m'amuse. Je ne m'explique pas pourquoi j'ai cette malchance dès que je joue solo casu.

J'ai terminé mes games de placement or 4, content car j'ai joué uniquement en solo. Ensuite j'ai eu la chance d'enchaîner des victoires et me voilà or 2. Il ne s'agit pas de mon niveau, je pense être plutôt entre argent et or mais je prends quand même.

----------


## MrBishop

> Sinon dans ses streams ou ses vidéos, comment il se comporte ? Est-ce que c'est intéressant ? Il ne verse pas trop dans le clickbait ? C'est pas non plus quelqu'un qui a tendance à déraper ?
> 
> J'ai regardé quelques heures, il me semble relativement posé et toujours prompt à apporter des conseils.
> Ça n'a pas l'air d'être quelqu'un qui rage, mais s'il y a des habitués, j'aimerais avoir leur(s) avis !


Il fait beaucoup dans le clickbait, après c'est comme TonyFPS et OneShooter par exemple. C'est souvent rythmé par du "Full team avec Capitao !", "Il me TK pour avoir son kill", "Comment faire pour être Diamant ?". C'est un peu le gros problème des Youtubers FR, ils ont tendance à faire des titres toujours plus aguichants pour le plaisir de leur communauté ou pour attirer la curiosité sauf que voilà, ça en devient ridicule. Pour Whiteshark, c'est un bon joueur, il a énormément progresser depuis la dernière fois où on a jouer contre lui. Mais moooooooon dieu, sa communauté de fanboys.. D'ailleurs Aherys, si tu me lis, tu diras à White que sa communauté de "requins" ou de "Team Shark", j'ai envie de les gifler un par un. Merci.

Encore une fois, White est un très bon joueur.  C'est juste qu'il s'éparpille un peu trop en jouant à plusieurs jeux (Fortnite par exemple) et il arrivera jamais à être plus que semi-pro en faisant ça. Ce n'est que mon avis bien, mais des mecs comme White, y en a des centaines en CL et PL. Et il pourra jamais aller jouer au niveau mondial et faire quelque chose contre un Canadian ou Panix, qui eux jouent vraiment que à R6 car ce sont des joueurs pros qui font que ça de leur journée.
Je veux dire par là que tu peux pas prétendre aller toucher la Pro League si derrière, t'as une chaîne Youtube, une communauté et faire des vidéos sur d'autres jeux en mettant parfois R6 complètement en pause. C'est pas possible. Tu peux pas avoir une longueur d'avance sur des joueurs pros qui font du R6 24h/24. Faire une vidéo où tu dis que tu viens de tuer les mecs de Supremacy sur un round, c'est quelque chose. Mais le faire pendant une *game entière*, c'en est une autre.
Attention : Je dis pas que c'est un joueur sans aucun intérêt qui a juste un bon aim. C'est juste qu'il a une énorme marge de progression, il a de la volonté mais pour l'instant il stagne. Son seul palmarès, c'est d'avoir titiller la Coupe de France avec Vires et c'est tout. Les Go4, ça compte pas comme palmarès (j'anticipe).

----------


## Voodoonice

Vous avez eu le bug du Thermite, la charge exothermique qui perce pas ? J'ai cru que je devenais fou  :Angry:

----------


## Redlight

Ou les hibana qui font sauter le renforcement mais pas la trappe en bois. J'ai hate d'être à vendredi pour voir ce qu'il vont dire car le jeu est dans un état pitoyable.

----------


## Wedgge

> c'est un bon joueur, il a énormément progressé depuis la dernière fois où l'on a joué contre lui.


Ahahaha, je m'en souviens la première fois où l'on a sauvé Barbe d'un spawnkill  ::XD:: .

Enfin une game de PL sur Villa, Team Liquid contre Pain Gaming : 




Déso Jazz ils ont pas pris Tatchanka sur Bibliothèque.

edit : quelqu'un a t-il déjà croisé ceci ?

----------


## Frypolar

MaJ sur le TTS donc dans l’annonce de demain, à mon avis ça va parler TTS :D

- - - Updated - - -




> Vous avez eu le bug du Thermite, la charge exothermique qui perce pas ? J'ai cru que je devenais fou


C’est assez vieux. Vu que ça arrive relativement rarement, ça doit pas être très rigolo à débugger  :Emo: 

- - - Updated - - -




> edit : quelqu'un a t-il déjà croisé ceci ?
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/07/05/f62...d4ed4d5e3f.jpg


À tous les coups c’est que les joueurs ont équipés un objet des Summer Packs.

----------


## Gtag

> MaJ sur le TTS donc dans l’annonce de demain, à mon avis ça va parler TTS :D


Spoiler alert: 

Spoiler Alert! 


nope






> C’est assez vieux. Vu que ça arrive relativement rarement, ça doit pas être très rigolo à débugger


C'est lié à un pb de desync serveur d'après ce que je sais, c'est assez rare.





> À tous les coups c’est que les joueurs ont équipés un objet des Summer Packs.


Et oui, c'est bien l'icône des skins de l'été.

----------


## Frypolar

> Spoiler alert: 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> nope


Je viens de voir le patchnote (hop) donc effectivement, heureusement que c’est pas ça  ::P:

----------


## Voodoonice

Mockit on (encore) perdu mais cette fois si avec les honneurs et beaucoup de regrets je pense. Sacré match contre les Penta

----------


## Wedgge

Mec  :tired: .

----------


## Redlight

> Spoiler alert: 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> nope


Est ce que ça aurait pas un rapport à l'annonce sur Fabian de vouloir gueuler un grand coup sur twitter. Apparemment Ubi a encore fait quelques choses que la scène Esport fustige. Mais ils bossent encore dessus.

----------


## Wedgge

C'est a ceci que tu fais allusion ?





Ça sent la new concernant du bon gros hack des familles.

----------


## Redlight

> C'est a ceci que tu fais allusion ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ça sent la new concernant du bon gros hack des familles.


Le retour de shaiiko  ::lol::

----------


## MrBishop

_Résumé des prochains events_ :

*Samedi* : Bishop organise une soirée 5vs5 entre canards avec 6ème Pick & Ban.

21h : Arrivée des participants, on règle les derniers petits soucis, on équilibre les équipes, chaque équipe choisit sa map etc.
21h30 : On lance la partie.
Maps : 3. Chaque équipe choisit une map. La 3ème est décidé au hasard.
Réglages : HUD Normal / Pro League (on verra selon la majorité) ; Pick & Ban.

On jouera avec le Pick & Ban. La dernière fois, on avait juste jouer avec le ban des opérateurs et ça avait énormément plu, en plus ça apporte un gros plus niveau teamplay. On intégrera cette fois le fameux "6ème pick" en plus du ban.

Qu'est-ce que le 6ème pick ? Durant toute la game, chaque équipe n'aura droit qu'à un et un seul 6ème pick. Considérer ça comme un *Joker*. Une fois que la phase où le choix des opérateurs est finit, il y aura une séquence de 20 secondes à chaque fois afin que les équipes se décident ou non à utiliser leur 6ème pick dans le but de *changer au dernier moment un opérateur*.

Exemple : Je vois que Shep a prit Echo. Je sors donc mon 6ème pick et remplace mon Thermite par Thatcher afin de contrer son Yokai avec mes grenades IEM.

*Mais attention* : chaque équipe dispose que d'un seul 6ème pick, donc ne l'utilisez pas égoïstement. Cette décision se prends en équipe.

Pour ceux qui n'auraient toujours pas compris >




Comme d'hab, on rage pas trop, on est là entre canards pour essayer de gagner et faire de son mieux. Pas trop de sel please.

__________________________________________________  __________________________________________


*Dimanche* : Shep organise une soirée stratégie et 5vs5. 

21h > blabla time, briefing, bavardage, arrivée des participants.
21h30 > Début du match.
Map > Châlet

Vous aborderez pour les joueurs moyens / confirmés les différentes strats Mira, les rotats, les bonnes lignes à prendre... Car oui, Chalet est une des maps les plus joués en Pro League car elle a un gros sens tactique. Les flanks sont nombreux et demande une bonne coordination, ne serait-ce que pour denied un bandit trick par exemple.

----------


## Redlight

Chalet est sortie du Map pool pro League pour info

----------


## Voodoonice

> Mec .


J'ai dis une connerie  ::unsure:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Le retour de shaiiko


Il est ban ESL jusqu'en septembre 2019 il me semble

----------


## Shep1

> Chalet est sortie du Map pool pro League pour info


Mais elle y a été longtemps et elle est dans le map pool ranked et ça pourra nous aider à jouer la map proprement en ranked. 
D'ailleurs je change un peu le format : ce n'est plus seulement pour les nouveaux mais aussi entre anciens pour mettre au point des archétypes de défense qui seront naturel à mettre en place dans le cadre de l'amélioration constante de notre niveau en ranked.

----------


## Redlight

Je n'y participerai pas à mon avis, mais si tu veux un conseil il faut se tenir à 2 bomb site uniquement et pas d'attaque. La dernière fois c'était trop touffu. Ah et les strateur doivent se mettre d'accord sur la défense à présenter.

Et perso j'aurai fait coastline c'est avec Border, LA map du moment.

----------


## Shep1

> Je n'y participerai pas à mon avis, mais si tu veux un conseil il faut se tenir à 2 bomb site uniquement et pas d'attaque. La dernière fois c'était trop touffu. Ah et les strateur doivent se mettre d'accord sur la défense à présenter.
> 
> Et perso j'aurai fait coastline c'est avec Border, LA map du moment.


Coastline on a déjà fait je crois bien... Si c'est pas le cas, on peut passer dessus en effet.

----------


## Wedgge

> Chalet est sortie du Map pool pro League pour info


C'est regrettable, d'autant plus qu'elle compte parmi les meilleures map. L'enchainement Border/Oregon commence à gentiment faire chier.

----------


## Frypolar

> C'est regrettable, d'autant plus qu'elle compte parmi les meilleures map. L'enchainement Border/Oregon commence à gentiment faire chier.


Clairement. D'une saison à l'autre il y a peu de changement, une nouvelle map est ajoutée et quasiment tout le temps exclue. Depuis un an ou deux on doit voir les mêmes maps, tout le temps.

----------


## Redlight

> C'est regrettable, d'autant plus qu'elle compte parmi les meilleures map. L'enchainement Border/Oregon commence à gentiment faire chier.


Ah bah oui et avec le nouveau système on va tourner sur 3-4 maps (border, oregon, coastline et consulat/bank)

----------


## Shep1

Ils devraient vraiment remasteriser les anciennes maps au lieu d'en faire de nouvelles. Il y a un paquet de Map et au final seule une poignée est jouable de manière équilibrée entre la défense et l'attaque. 
En plus on devrait avoir encore une nouvelle Map cette année en plus de Villa

----------


## Voodoonice

Déjà  dans un premier temps, connaitre la map, c'est à dire péter tous les sols et plafonds. Donc tous au pompe et furie destructrice  ::XD::

----------


## Frypolar

> Déjà  dans un premier temps, connaitre la map, c'est à dire péter tous les sols et plafonds. Donc tous au pompe et furie destructrice


C'est ce que je fais à chaque nouvelle map mais le jeu finit toujours par crasher au bout d'un moment :D

----------


## Korbeil

> Déjà  dans un premier temps, connaitre la map, c'est à dire péter tous les sols et plafonds. Donc tous au pompe et furie destructrice


En plus avec Alibi maintenant ...........  ::wub::  ::trollface::

----------


## ERIC PAPE

Sans surprise, Rainbow Six Siege est dans le top 6 des jeux les plus joués sur Steam, avec CS:GO, Dota2, GTA V, PUBG et Warframe.
Il caracole aussi dans le top des ventes.

Source: Steam

----------


## Frypolar

Alors qu’il n’est pas obligatoire de passer par Steam !

----------


## MrBishop

On est en demi finale de Coupe du monde, 2 Français dans le Top 3 des moments forts de Pro League...   :B):

----------


## Frypolar

Le C4 de fin pique un peu  :^_^:

----------


## Gtag

30 MIYONS DE JOUEURS qu'on te dit.

----------


## Frypolar

> 30 MIYONS DE JOUEURS qu'on te dit.


Oui enfin avec les week-end gratuits ça aide un peu  ::P:  Mais ça reste un gros succès, je suis vraiment curieux de savoir le nombre de joueurs réguliers sur PC.

----------


## Voodoonice

Et sinon ils ne devraient pas annoncer un truc aujourd'hui ?

----------


## Frypolar

C’est ici : https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/e...eat-next-steps

----------


## Voodoonice

Cool, merci Frypo  :;):

----------


## Frypolar

Et ce sont surtout des promesses. J’ai l’impression qu’ils ne se sont réveillés que récemment et/ou qu’ils n’ont toujours pas pris le rythme nécessaire pour un FPS multi de ce type, avec des procédures qui prennent des mois et mois. Je dis pas que c’est facile, dans ma boîte certains n’ont toujours pas saisi non plus  ::ninja::

----------


## Voodoonice

On va voir comment ça se passe avant de râler

----------


## Evene

J'espère être là le soir où les 600 bans vont partir. Je me rappelle la satisfaction d'une précédente soirée ban à gogo.

----------


## Frypolar

Ben au moment de la mise en place de l’anti-cheat on a eu des messages pendant au moins 1 jour et demi ou deux il me semble.

----------


## Voodoonice

Je viens de voir sur un Discord 




> Ubisoft va implanter un système qui vous obligera à avoir le système d'authentification a 2 facteurs activé pour pouvoir jouer en classé

----------


## Evene

> Je viens de voir sur un Discord


Bah oui c'est marqué dans le post.

----------


## n0ra

Qu'est-ce que vient faire l'authentification à 2 facteurs dans les mesures anti-cheat ? 
C'est bien LE truc qui me casse les couilles et que je n'ai activé nul part ( Blizzard, les jeux MMO etc ).

----------


## Flipmode

Comme csgo, un numéro de tel par compte ?

Ça peut déjà limiter la casse.

----------


## Evene

> Qu'est-ce que vient faire l'authentification à 2 facteurs dans les mesures anti-cheat ? 
> C'est bien LE truc qui me casse les couilles et que je n'ai activé nul part ( Blizzard, les jeux MMO etc ).


En fait un des gros souci c'est que les cheaters, notamment ceux qui boostent les autres comptes achètent des comptes piratés à bas prix (genre 2€) activent les cheats et boostent les autres jusqu'au ban. Avec du 2 facteurs d'authent la probabilité qu'un compte piraté soit utilisé pour cheater en ranked chuterait drastiquement. Ca augmente aussi mécaniquement le prix du cheat, et du coup le coût d'un service de boost.

----------


## Frypolar

> Qu'est-ce que vient faire l'authentification à 2 facteurs dans les mesures anti-cheat ? 
> C'est bien LE truc qui me casse les couilles et que je n'ai activé nul part ( Blizzard, les jeux MMO etc ).


C’est ce que des gens ont proposés sans savoir comment ça fonctionne. Ils pensent que bannir un compte avec l’authentification à 2 facteurs empêchera ou rendra difficile la création d’un autre compte. Sauf que ce n’est pas le cas du tout. Ça va juste emmerder les gens qui veulent faire du ranked. Et ça ne changera rien pour le casual.

----------


## Flipmode

Vu que l'intérêt de cheat c'est de rank up, ça peut aider.

Et je pense pas que plus de la moitié des cheater soient des gros hacker ayant des numéros de tel gratuit en stock.

Et ça sécurise le compte, c'est fou.

----------


## Frypolar

> Vu que l'intérêt de cheat c'est de rank up, ça peut aider.
> 
> Et je pense pas que plus de la moitié des cheater soient des gros hacker ayant des numéros de tel gratuit en stock.
> 
> Et ça sécurise le compte, c'est fou.


T’as absolument pas besoin d’un numéro de téléphone justement. Suffit d’avoir une application. Celle que propose Google (Android, iOS, Blackberry) ou d’autres qui sont dispos sur PC.

----------


## Evene

Clairement ça va aider à augmenter le coût de ça : https://www.mpgh.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1302073

Parce que voilà combien ça coûte un compte Uplay piraté : https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...ccounts_are_1/

----------


## n0ra

Ça ne doit pas obliger les joueurs honnêtes d'utiliser une telle fonction si ils en ont pas envie.

----------


## Redlight

> C’est ce que des gens ont proposés sans savoir comment ça fonctionne. Ils pensent que bannir un compte avec l’authentification à 2 facteurs empêchera ou rendra difficile la création d’un autre compte. Sauf que ce n’est pas le cas du tout. Ça va juste emmerder les gens qui veulent faire du ranked. Et ça ne changera rien pour le casual.


Ca va surtout ralentir le hack de compte qui pourvoit les cheateurs sur R6. Ca peut être une des solutions.

----------


## Flipmode

> T’as absolument pas besoin d’un numéro de téléphone justement. Suffit d’avoir une application. Celle que propose Google (Android, iOS, Blackberry) ou d’autres qui sont dispos sur PC.


Mais donc pour toi une couche de sécurité en plus c'est inutile ?

J'aurais déjà perdu plusieurs compte de jeux si c'était le cas(des tentatives de log depuis de ip du bout du monde j'en ai eu des dizaine rien que pour origin).

Ça fera pas disparaître les cheater mais si ça peut calmer 10/20% des Kévin qui veulent passer plat ez, je prend.

Je crois que l'auth steam prend le téléphone, ubi peut très bien utilisé le même par la suite.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ça ne doit pas obliger les joueurs honnêtes d'utiliser une telle fonction si ils en ont pas envie.


Ouai c'est clair donnez nous des solutions mais on veut pas les appliquer histoire de pouvoir râler.
Et encore moins pour pas me faire voler mon compte !

Grr Grr.

Jvais dodo.

----------


## Frypolar

> Ca va surtout ralentir le hack de compte qui pourvoit les cheateurs sur R6. Ca peut être une des solutions.


Pour le boost peut-être. Et encore, maintenant que les comptes boostés vont se faire bannir, ça devrait déjà un peu calmer certains joueurs.




> Mais donc pour toi une couche de sécurité en plus c'est inutile ?
> 
> J'aurais déjà perdu plusieurs compte de jeux si c'était le cas(des tentatives de log depuis de ip du bout du monde j'en ai eu des dizaine rien que pour origin).
> 
> Ça fera pas disparaître les cheater mais si ça peut calmer 10/20% des Kévin qui veulent passer plat ez, je prend.
> 
> Je crois que l'auth steam prend le téléphone, ubi peut très bien utilisé le même par la suite.


Mais la couche de sécurité c’est pour, peut-être, empêcher le boost. Encore que, comme dit au-dessus, il y a d’autres manières de faire.

Et Uplay utilise Google Authenticator. Celui-ci ne requiert pas forcément de numéro de téléphone.

- - - Updated - - -




> Jvais dodo.


Ouais, vaut mieux vu le niveau de ta réponse à nova  ::rolleyes::

----------


## n0ra

> Ouai c'est clair donnez nous des solutions mais on veut pas les appliquer histoire de pouvoir râler.
> Et encore moins pour pas me faire voler mon compte !
> 
> Grr Grr.
> 
> Jvais dodo.


En XX années de jeux online je n'ai jamais eu affaire à un hack de compte avec ou sans authentificateurs. Aux joueurs de faire attention et d'être vigilants à ce qu'ils font avec leur PC.
Et franchement Flip, arrête avec ce ton condescendant à chaque fois qu'une conversation est en route, c'est lourd et ça ne donne pas envie de discuter avec toi. 

Quels autres éditeurs/développeurs obligent d'utiliser une telle fonction pour pouvoir jouer à UN mode de jeu ? c'est ridicule.

Ubisoft montre encore une fois qu'ils ne savent pas gérer la situation et tapent sur tous les joueurs même ceux qui n'ont rien demandé.

----------


## Redlight

Après très franchement un authentificateur comme celui de Blizzard c'est plutôt pas mal. Ca marche bien. Le tout c'est de ne pas avoir besoin de le rentrer tout les jours.

----------


## Gtag

> En fait un des gros souci c'est que les cheaters, notamment ceux qui boostent les autres comptes achètent des comptes piratés à bas prix (genre 2€) activent les cheats et boostent les autres jusqu'au ban. Avec du 2 facteurs d'authent la probabilité qu'un compte piraté soit utilisé pour cheater en ranked chuterait drastiquement. Ca augmente aussi mécaniquement le prix du cheat, et du coup le coût d'un service de boost.


This.

Ensuite, les fuites ça ne vient pas de chez vous en général, faites un test vous-même : https://haveibeenpwned.com

----------


## Flipmode

Désolé pour le ton condescendant (à chaque fois qu'on discute ? C'est nouveau ça) ... Mais c'est mérité.

Les mecs veulent ajouter une couche de sécurité sur le jeu et donc en plus limiter le nombre de cheater(c'est pas la solution ultime mais un début) vous râlez et argumentez avec des "Moi j'aime pas et j'ai jamais été hack" c'est assez drôle  :^_^: 

"je veux pas de cette alarme gratuite dans ma maison on m'a jamais cambriolé"  :^_^: 

Non vraiment n'en dites pas plus.

----------


## Styxounet

> Clairement ça va aider à augmenter le coût de ça : https://www.mpgh.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1302073


Les mecs ont meme posté des screens "Proof of cheats below" c'est hallucinant  ::o:

----------


## Frypolar

> Après très franchement un authentificateur comme celui de Blizzard c'est plutôt pas mal. Ca marche bien. Le tout c'est de ne pas avoir besoin de le rentrer tout les jours.


C’est chiant et en cas de soucis avec ton téléphone, tu ne peux plus jouer. Ou alors il faut donner ton numéro de téléphone à Google pour qu’il t’envoie un SMS mais j’ai pas super envie que Google sache quand je joue, il a déjà bien assez d’infos sur moi.             

Les autres solutions proposés enfin, étudiées, me semblent bien plus attirantes : bannir les gens qui se font booster ou retirer les points gagnés/perdus en cas de présence d’un cheater. Déjà, ça ne gêne pas les joueurs honnêtes. Ensuite, c’est un peu sournois, ça me rappelle les mods sur Source pour réduire tous les dégâts infligés par un joueur à 0 (ou quand Khan remet à zéro le compteur de message d’un mec qui flood pour accéder à la section Achats/Ventes  ::ninja:: ).




> Désolé pour le ton condescendant (à chaque fois qu'on discute ? C'est nouveau ça) ... Mais c'est mérité.
> 
> Les mecs veulent ajouter une couche de sécurité sur le jeu et donc en plus limiter le nombre de cheater(c'est pas la solution ultime mais un début) vous râlez et argumentez avec des "Moi j'aime pas et j'ai jamais été hack" c'est assez drôle 
> 
> "je veux pas de cette alarme gratuite dans ma maison on m'a jamais cambriolé" 
> 
> Non vraiment n'en dites pas plus.


C’est ça, c’est exactement ce qu’on a dit. Sans déconner, heureusement que la mauvaise foi ne tue pas  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Wedgge

Il nous traiterait de cheater en criant au hack sinon  ::ninja:: .

----------


## mcgrill

L'authenticator de Google fonctionne bien. Il ne vous demande pas de le rentrer à chaque fois (si vous gardez le mode toujours connecté évidemment).

----------


## Gtag

> L'authenticator de Google fonctionne bien. Il ne vous demande pas de le rentrer à chaque fois (si vous gardez le mode toujours connecté évidemment).


En cas de pépin t'appelle  les coupains du support et c'est réglé en 2min17 (PB: season 2017-2018).

----------


## Flipmode

> C’est ça, c’est exactement ce qu’on a dit. Sans déconner, heureusement que la mauvaise foi ne tue pas


Ah donc les 50 lignes pour dire que c'est contraignant et pas sécure en fait c'était pour dire que c'est facile et utile ?

----------


## MrBishop

Rappel : 




> https://orig00.deviantart.net/24cf/f...60-d8y1cuk.png
> _résumé des prochains events_ :
> 
> *samedi* : Bishop organise une soirée 5vs5 entre canards avec 6ème pick & ban.
> 
> 21h : Arrivée des participants, on règle les derniers petits soucis, on équilibre les équipes, chaque équipe choisit sa map etc.
> 21h30 : On lance la partie.
> maps : 3. Chaque équipe choisit une map. La 3ème est décidé au hasard.
> réglages : Hud normal / pro league (on verra selon la majorité) ; pick & ban.
> ...

----------


## Voodoonice

Malheureusement pas dispo à cette heure  ::cry::

----------


## MrBishop

No problemo !

5vs5, on commence les invits, venez nombreux, ça va être cool.  :;):

----------


## JazzMano

https://streamable.com/73pjq

----------


## MrBishop

> https://streamable.com/73pjq


Ahahahahah, la gifle derrière la tête  ::XD:: 

Merci pour la soirée les gars, c'était cool !

----------


## Korbeil

> https://streamable.com/73pjq


 ::'(:

----------


## Voodoonice

> https://streamable.com/73pjq


 ::XD:: 

Pour lutter contre les booster on peut plus jouer avec un pote meilleur ou moins bon en ranked  ::|:  
C'est pas un peu.....


Sinon, plus personne pour jouer ?

----------


## M0zArT

Je met toujours 50 ans à loader une partie en multi, je veux dire quand tout le monde a choisi son opérateur et juste avant que le round démarre, je suis toujours le seul et le dernier à charger. C'est plutôt un problème réseau ou plutôt un problème de manque de ressources sur mon PC ? J'ai un 2500k avec 16Go de RAM et GTX 1080, le jeu est installé sur un SSD. Je joue avec des canards qui ont configuration similaire et j'ai pas l'impression qu'ils mettent autant de temps que moi à charger du coup je penche pour un problème réseau. J'ai déjà activé/désactivé le pare-feu Windows, et idem sur ma box mais ça ne change rien. J'ai ouvert le port 6015 en UDP sur ma box et ça ne change rien non plus. Ya 1 milliard de doc et de posts de forums qui disent tout et son contraire sur les ports à ouvrir. Qqun aurait la liste exhaustive des ports à ouvrir ou je vais devoir me taper un Wireshark ?  ::):

----------


## Wedgge

Tu joues avec les texture HD?

Hésite pas à passer sur le mumble R6 tu trouveras toujours du monde si t'as des questions précises.

----------


## M0zArT

Oui, je joue avec le pack de textures HD en effet, je vais essayer sans, merci !

----------


## Evene

Pour panda https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...e_dostoyevsky/

----------


## n0ra

:Clap: 



 :Fuck:

----------


## Korbeil

https://www.twitch.tv/videos/282291865
C'est tellement agréable le Casu.

Et ce netcode incroyable: https://clips.twitch.tv/BlindingGoldenWaffleTwitchRPG

----------


## Shep1

Je vous rappelle que l'on a rendez-vous ce soir à 21h pour notre briefing mensuel !

----------


## MAIVLY

> https://www.twitch.tv/videos/282291865
> C'est tellement agréable le Casu.
> 
> Et ce netcode incroyable: https://clips.twitch.tv/BlindingGoldenWaffleTwitchRPG


Je ne vois rien de spécial pour le dernier clip

----------


## Korbeil

Record de la soirée strat sur Coastline: https://www.twitch.tv/videos/282318028

Vidéo link par Nuidox pour approfondir: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVJEi0D9Ca4

----------


## Niudox

C'est Niudox, tu vas y arriver Panda  ::happy2:: 
Voici la suite de la vidéo linked dans le post de Panda: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCSWvJ4-4Hg

----------


## carapitcho

Je viens de claquer un clutch 1v4... en défense sur Littoral ! 

Merci Shep et les trolls pour le briefing mensuel. Le clutch est à 50% du placement et de la rotate (entre la réserve et les chiottes), 40% de skill et 10% de chatte, parce qu'il en faut toujours.

----------


## MrBishop

> Et ce netcode incroyable: https://clips.twitch.tv/BlindingGoldenWaffleTwitchRPG


Tu étais trop loin pour pouvoir le toucher, la dispersion commence à devenir très élevée à partir d'une telle distance. Surtout avec le pompe de Pulse  ::happy2::  .

----------


## Redlight

Bah il se fait surtout droner juste avant, Twitch saute par la fenêtre et le préshot. Je vois pas vraiment le soucis.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Tu étais trop loin pour pouvoir le toucher, la dispersion commence à devenir très élevée à partir d'une telle distance. Surtout avec le pompe de Pulse  .


Je pense que s'il n'était pas mort, il aurait fait quelques dégâts, là on voit que Twitch est full life ou presque.
J'imagine donc que le "problème" vient d'une synchro client/serveur. On entend la détonation du pompe, donc le coup est parti, mais c'est en même temps que la mort, donc coté serveur la mort est peut être enregistrée avant le coup de pompe et donc le coup de pompe est annulé.
C'est l'interprétation que j'en fait.
Je ne sais pas si t'as eu l'assist sur twitch au final panda___

----------


## Korbeil

Je pense que même avec la dispersion, j'aurais du la toucher un petit peu, ne pas la toucher du tout, ça me parait louche et plus un soucis tel que Eye le décrit.

M'obligez pas à tester en Custom avec une random victime pour valider !!!!!!

----------


## Redlight

> Je pense que même avec la dispersion, j'aurais du la toucher un petit peu, ne pas la toucher du tout, ça me parait louche et plus un soucis tel que Eye le décrit.
> 
> M'obligez pas à tester en Custom avec une random victime pour valider !!!!!!


Laisse tomber tu était juste mort avant de tirer côté server. Et même côté client ça se joue à rien, le détonation et l'effet sonore qui annonce ta mort est presque simultané. C'est pas un problème de netcode pour le coup. C'est un léger décalage qui est obligatoire sur les jeu en ligne.

J'ai lancé la réinstallation de R6 et d'autre jeux Ubi sur Uplay hier soir avant d'aller me coucher. Ce matin je me lève et j'ai été déconnecter pour inactivité et aucun jeux téléchargés. Ah ah c'est les meilleurs Ubi  ::XD::

----------


## Korbeil

> J'ai lancé la réinstallation de R6 et d'autre jeux Ubi sur Uplay hier soir avant d'aller me coucher. Ce matin je me lève et j'ai été déconnecter pour inactivité et aucun jeux téléchargés. Ah ah c'est les meilleurs Ubi


Il y a des gens qui diraient que la team UPlay est à part du reste  ::ninja::

----------


## Noxx

Hier soir j'ai joué une game vraiment bizarre, on a tous eu des doutes sur un cheat, sans aucune certitude.
Coastline, rien à faire on se fait ouvrir en défense et en attaque, on prend 3-0, on pense qu'on y arrivera pas mais finalement on passe notre défense. Ils décident de défendre la cuisine, dans un push digne de Vitality, l'aim en moins, on pose le diffuse à 15sec de la fin du round, on est en 3vs1 donc pas de stress, juste à gueuler sur discord non stop de pas jouer le frag et on gagne le round. 3-2, depuis deux rounds on a l'impression d'être contre des coppers, on commence à croire à une remontada, défense hookah, on est bien en place, et la on se fait tous one tap, la même chose que le début de la game, moi pas comprendre.
Ils prennent plus d'elo sur un 4-2 qu'un 4-0? ils se sont endormis pendant 2 rounds? ils ont juste activé le cheat de temps en temps pour ne pas être report?

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Hier soir j'ai joué une game vraiment bizarre, on a tous eu des doutes sur un cheat, sans aucune certitude.
> Coastline, rien à faire on se fait ouvrir en défense et en attaque, on prend 3-0, on pense qu'on y arrivera pas mais finalement on passe notre défense. Ils décident de défendre la cuisine, dans un push digne de Vitality, l'aim en moins, on pose le diffuse à 15sec de la fin du round, on est en 3vs1 donc pas de stress, juste à gueuler sur discord non stop de pas jouer le frag et on gagne le round. 3-2, depuis deux rounds on a l'impression d'être contre des coppers, on commence à croire à une remontada, défense hookah, on est bien en place, et la on se fait tous one tap, la même chose que le début de la game, moi pas comprendre.
> Ils prennent plus d'elo sur un 4-2 qu'un 4-0? ils se sont endormis pendant 2 rounds? ils ont juste activé le cheat de temps en temps pour ne pas être report?


Ça vient de discord je pense, faut jouer avec mumble et pas de soucis il me semble.   ::ninja::

----------


## MrBishop

Red, quand t'iras au Six Major, ramène moi un t-shirt dédicacé de Beaulo stp. Merci d'avance.
même si j'aurais préférer Serenity



 ::ninja::

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> même si j'aurais préférer Serenity


Il est mort.

----------


## Kaelis

Bishop quitte l'escouade avant d'aller voir ton navet.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Bishop quitte l'escouade avant d'aller voir ton navet.


Puur que tout le monde comprenne bien, il va voir ça :

http://www.allocine.fr/film/fichefil...lm=257615.html

----------


## Shep1

> Puur que tout le monde comprenne bien, il va voir ça :
> 
> http://www.allocine.fr/film/fichefil...lm=257615.html


J'espère qu'il va pécho parce que sinon c'est la lose...

----------


## UberBonisseur

https://plays.tv/s/LoDkMv_smKhT

----------


## carapitcho

> Puur que tout le monde comprenne bien, il va voir ça :
> 
> http://www.allocine.fr/film/fichefil...lm=257615.html


MDR le film de non binaire

----------


## Redlight

C'est moi ou le niveau est abyssal en ce moment. Les mec plat 3 pour attacker guichet sur border, ils se stacke à 3 devant le mur renforcer. Prendre le top c'est la base même en gold on le fait. C'est ça ou les mecs rushent sans droner.

Un attaquant qui relève son pote, diffuser planter, il reste 8s. Le mec qui se fait revive le TK en tirant sur le mec qui diffusait et au final le défenseur arrive à diffuse.  :Facepalm: 
J'ai du jouer 4 ou 5 round ou les mec ont throw littéralement la game, à peine de quoi diffuse, les gars peek comme des porcs alors qu'il reste à peine de quoi diffuse au compteur.

Dur dur soirée

Sans oublier, le retour des rollback dans les trous (là avec Buck j'ouvre une trappe, on essaye de la droner, les drones volent au dessus et ma grenade rebondi sur un sol invisible, pour les autres la trappe n'était carrement pas ouverte). J'ouvre un Castle avec Zofia et hop rollback interdiction de passer.

Des sons disparaissent tout simplement aussi.

On est revenu très très loin en arrière en terme de sensation et de qualité du jeu.

----------


## MrBishop

> J'espère qu'il va pécho parce que sinon c'est la lose...


Et bah figurez vous que le film était plutôt drôle.

on relativise

----------


## Wedgge

Du coup t'as pas pécho ?

----------


## MrBishop

J'ai pas besoin d'un film pour pecho  :B):

----------


## Evene

> On est revenu très très loin en arrière en terme de sensation et de qualité du jeu.


Je trouve aussi. A coté de ça après avoir bien bien dérank à faire du soloQ, tu croises absolument n'importe quoi aussi dans les rangs silver, genre un mec dans l'équipe adverse qui lance un rush, frag comment un malade au premier round dit "my job is done here" et leave la game. 

Idem un bug de son que j'ai jamais eu, où j'ai les musiques mais plus aucun son d'environnement à part celui du drone.

Un mec niveau 320, copper, qui top fragge en silver.

Un coup t'es avec des mecs niveau 150-190 tu vois pas trop pourquoi ils sont en silver t'as plus l'impression d'un match high gold, l'autre t'as que des 30-50.

Y a du boulot. Un redesign complet des rangs sans reset entre saison ça serait pas un mal.

----------


## Korbeil

> J'ai pas besoin d'un film pour pecho


Ouai enfin, t'as quand même été voir le film hein.




> Je trouve aussi. A coté de ça après avoir bien bien dérank à faire du soloQ, tu croises absolument n'importe quoi aussi dans les rangs silver, genre un mec dans l'équipe adverse qui lance un rush, frag comment un malade au premier round dit "my job is done here" et leave la game. 
> 
> Idem un bug de son que j'ai jamais eu, où j'ai les musiques mais plus aucun son d'environnement à part celui du drone.
> 
> Un mec niveau 320, copper, qui top fragge en silver.
> 
> Un coup t'es avec des mecs niveau 150-190 tu vois pas trop pourquoi ils sont en silver t'as plus l'impression d'un match high gold, l'autre t'as que des 30-50.
> 
> Y a du boulot. Un redesign complet des rangs sans reset entre saison ça serait pas un mal.


Je pense que ça rejoins la discussion qu'on avait eu sur le système de ranking sur R6S en général. Il est très mal fait et mérite un travail beaucoup plus approfondi.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

C'est en Beta les gars c'est pour ça aussi.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Je trouve aussi. A coté de ça après avoir bien bien dérank à faire du soloQ, tu croises absolument n'importe quoi aussi dans les rangs silver, genre un mec dans l'équipe adverse qui lance un rush, frag comment un malade au premier round dit "my job is done here" et leave la game. 
> 
> Idem un bug de son que j'ai jamais eu, où j'ai les musiques mais plus aucun son d'environnement à part celui du drone.
> 
> Un mec niveau 320, copper, qui top fragge en silver.
> 
> Un coup t'es avec des mecs niveau 150-190 tu vois pas trop pourquoi ils sont en silver t'as plus l'impression d'un match high gold, l'autre t'as que des 30-50.
> 
> Y a du boulot. Un redesign complet des rangs sans reset entre saison ça serait pas un mal.


Lvl 220 et Silver 2 ici. C'est l'éclate en rank  :Cigare:

----------


## Korbeil

> C'est en Beta les gars c'est pour ça aussi.


Depuis .... poulalalalala on compte plus  ::ninja::

----------


## carapitcho

> C'est en Beta les gars c'est pour ça aussi.


MDR le troll !

----------


## Kaelis

Je sais pas exactement ce qui se passe (rien remarqué en jeu à part les défis qui ne marchent pas).

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> MDR le troll !


Qu'est ce qui te permet de dire que c'était un troll ?

----------


## Shep1

> Qu'est ce qui te permet de dire que c'était un troll ?


Mais tellement. Et c'est ça le pire, c'est que c'est vrai...

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Mais tellement. Et c'est ça le pire, c'est que c'est vrai...


C'est ni vrai ni faux, c'est non binaire voilà tout.

Sinon :

----------


## Wedgge

Du monde pour rank ?

edit : et merde j'ai aggro Uber.

----------


## Shep1

> Du monde pour rank ?
> 
> edit : et merde j'ai aggro Uber.


 ::XD::

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Du monde pour rank ?
> 
> edit : et merde j'ai aggro Uber.


l'enfoiré  ::XD::

----------


## Redlight

Patch du TTS : 




> The second Operation Para Bellum Test Server will go live tomorrow, Wednesday July 11th. The times are to be determined and will be updated here.
> 
> Please find below the list of gameplay changes, known issues, and bug fixes for this Test Server.
> 
> Gameplay Changes:
> 
>     Finka’s stuns have been replaced by frags
>     Finka’s Smoke gas canisters damage has been modified from 2 to 1.5
>     IQ’s frags have been replaced by claymore
> ...


Pas sûr d'apprécier. Ils poussent au pick de Finka qui n'est quasiment pas jouer parce que l'opérateur est raté. Et j'aimais bien la position d'IQ actuellement, son gadget obligeait de se mettre en danger, avec un range diminuer il va vraiment falloir être proche pour trouver les caméras et la perte de ses frags va faire plonger son pick.

Quand à BB, bon bah c'est devenu un même. Son bouclier était pas trop mal niveau vie, je me suis fait souvent surprendre par un MP5 ou une SMG11, ca va accélérer encore plus le processus. Est ce que ça va encore valoir le coup de sacrifier un pick d'Ash, Lion ou un opérateur à frag pour BB ?

----------


## Lancelot du lag

Non! Pourquoi supprimer les frags d'IQ?  ::'(:

----------


## Shep1

Ils font des essais et j'espère qu'ils se rendront compte que leur idée est toute pourave.
BB est déjà pas hyper abusé et reste facilement tuable en le prenant par le flanc.
Idem IQ commençait à avoir de l'intérêt et ils lui coupe l'herbe sous le pied...
Finlande est cool je trouve avec sa capacité qui réduit le temps de flash, tu avait une sorte de deuxième Ying assez puissante je trouve. Lui mettre des frag ça coupe cette synergie et je trouve ça dommage pour elle.
Et puis je ne sais pas ce qu'ils ont avec les frags, mais ils pourraient clairement en augmenter le nombre, vu que le nombre d'opérateurs à doublé depuis le début c'est pas idiot d'en rajouter une quoi...

----------


## Wedgge

> IQ’s frags have been replaced by claymore


MAIS WTF LES ENCUL2S  :Boom:  :Boom:  :Boom: §§§§§§§§§

----------


## ERIC PAPE

Bof, ils avaient fait la même avec Thermite il y a bientôt 2 ans de ça.
S'ils ont la volonté d'en faire un opérateur plus de support, ou qu'ils veulent équilibrer le taux de pick (ils avaient sorti des stats il y a quelques temps), pourquoi pas.
Après ça reste un opérateur 1-3 avec un très bon armement.

BB je comprends pas par contre.

----------


## Korbeil

Je trouve que c'est tuer BB que de réduire ENCORE ses HPs de shield :/
Il était déjà pas incroyable, mais là ça deviens vraiment pas ouf.

----------


## Redlight

Je pense que le problème de BB c'est qu'il est encore trop efficace en PL, après ça reste un pick de niche donc je le trouvais pas si mal perso.

Par contre rien pour le SMG12 :/

Ils ne peuvent pas augmenter le nombre total de frag car seul Jager peut les contrer pour le moment. Imagine un match où tu pas 6 frags en plus d'opérateur intéressant. C'est pour ça qu'il stack les frag sur les 2 soft breachers, généralement tu n'en prend qu'un seul.

Il va falloir penser à un opérateur capable de contrer les projectiles sans faire doublon de Jager. Peut être un clone de Mei et sa capacité Cryostase. Il doit y avoir un équivalent sur dota/lol je suppose.

----------


## Evene

> Je trouve que c'est tuer BB que de réduire ENCORE ses HPs de shield :/
> Il était déjà pas incroyable, mais là ça deviens vraiment pas ouf.


Je pense que le post Reddit ci dessous reflète la réflexion qu'il doit y avoir derrière. Ça concerne surement en premier les joueurs Pro. Y a qu'à écouter Kixstar sur le sujet de BB, qui pense que ça n'a rien à faire dans le jeu, et que ça a cassé R6 de le sortir.




> Rainbow Six Siege's damage model is almost entirely focused on headshots, they are the one thing that make every weapon (Barring shotguns) viable.
> 
> Blackbeard is the only operator capable of blocking headshots while being able to accurately fight back, even Shield operators have to expose their head to accurately shoot, this gives Blackbeard no real place in Siege, due to its damage model.
> 
> Ubisoft has only come to realise this in time, and as they cannot remove/replace him, they are simply doing their best to make his shield(s) as useless as possible.


https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...into_oblivion/

----------


## Shep1

> Bof, ils avaient fait la même avec Thermite il y a bientôt 2 ans de ça.
> S'ils ont la volonté d'en faire un opérateur plus de support, ou qu'ils veulent équilibrer le taux de pick (ils avaient sorti des stats il y a quelques temps), pourquoi pas.
> Après ça reste un opérateur 1-3 avec un très bon armement.
> 
> BB je comprends pas par contre.


Thermite était et reste un quasi must pick sur certains sites. Même si la méta à évolué, que Hibana est arrivé ça reste un opérateur avec un gadget clé. IQ est très utile mais dans une situation très particulière : quand tu as un Écho/Valkyrie en face et vite fait contre Pulse (mais c'est vraiment qu'en PL/CL qu'on voit ça...)
Il faut je pense modifier IQ pour lui donner la capacité de "stun" un gadget grâce au sien, je pense que c'est le seul vrai moyen de la transformer et de rehausser son pickrate.
Quand a son armement je suis pas super fan de ses flingues franchement. Le 552 commando est cool mais ça vaut pas.une R4C.

----------


## ERIC PAPE

> Il faut je pense modifier IQ pour lui donner la capacité de "stun" un gadget grâce au sien, je pense que c'est le seul vrai moyen de la transformer et de rehausser son pickrate.


Mais est-ce qu'il y a vraiment besoin de réhausser son pick rate ?

----------


## Shep1

> Mais est-ce qu'il y a vraiment besoin de réhausser son pick rate ?


Dans quelle conditions ? En PL ou en casual/ranked ?

----------


## Wedgge

> Mais est-ce qu'il y a vraiment besoin de réhausser son pick rate ?


Actuellement IQ a un pick stable compte tenu de son arsenal, elle reste situationnelle mais extrêmement efficace, or en lui retirant ces frag elle devient quasiment inintéressante et déséquilibrée en comparaison d'autres opérateur sur le plan offensif. On aura la même situation qu'avec Capitao qui a quasiment disparu des line up suite au retrait de ses frag, tous ça pour lui substituer Finka soit un perso merdique sans réel impact et que les pro n'utilisent même pas.

Pareil pour BB j'ai du mal à comprendre ce nerf, sans doute les pro ont ils leurs raisons et c'est légitime de leur part que de vouloir quelque chose de plus lisse (on repassera pour l'originalité en revanche, la PL va mourir en terme d'audience s'ils continuent comme ça), dans tous les cas retirer du potentiel offensif à IQ est une idée stupide, sans compter que pour compenser la perte de ses frags et du range de son gadget on lui donne une claymore alors même que Hibana c'était vu retirer la sienne sous prétexte qu'il y en avait déjà un trop grand nombre.

----------


## Shep1

> Je pense que le problème de BB c'est qu'il est encore trop efficace en PL, après ça reste un pick de niche donc je le trouvais pas si mal perso.
> 
> Par contre rien pour le SMG12 :/
> 
> Ils ne peuvent pas augmenter le nombre total de frag car seul Jager peut les contrer pour le moment. Imagine un match où tu pas 6 frags en plus d'opérateur intéressant. C'est pour ça qu'il stack les frag sur les 2 soft breachers, généralement tu n'en prend qu'un seul.
> 
> Il va falloir penser à un opérateur capable de contrer les projectiles sans faire doublon de Jager. Peut être un clone de Mei et sa capacité Cryostase. Il doit y avoir un équivalent sur dota/lol je suppose.


Bonne analyse, je pense aussi que Jaeger est un peu seul à pouvoir contrer le stuff des attaquants. Pourquoi pas un nouvel opérateur qui soit dans le délire (une sorte de Castle laser qui détruit les grenades et te marque lorsque tu passe la porte/fenêtre).
J'ai beaucoup de mal à comprendre surtout pour IQ qui perds vraiment ce qu'elle avait gagné il n'y a pas si longtemps. Une sorte de rétropédalage à la con, vraiment je comprends pas.

----------


## Kaelis

Ca changera pas ma vie mais j'ai du mal à saisir le changement de répartition des grenades et accessoires d'un opérateur à l'autre (à part quand ça devient redondant avec le gadget du perso).

----------


## Evene

> Ca changera pas ma vie mais j'ai du mal à saisir le changement de répartition des grenades et accessoires d'un opérateur à l'autre (à part quand ça devient redondant avec le gadget du perso).


Ben quand ils retirent la claymore de Hibana tu peux comprendre, elle est déjà super pick et versatile. Mais pour IQ ils ont ajouté les grenades en justifiant leur choix, on peut pas dire que les raisons qui justifiaient l'ajout aient disparu.

----------


## Redlight

> Bonne analyse, je pense aussi que Jaeger est un peu seul à pouvoir contrer le stuff des attaquants. Pourquoi pas un nouvel opérateur qui soit dans le délire (une sorte de Castle laser qui détruit les grenades et te marque lorsque tu passe la porte/fenêtre).
> J'ai beaucoup de mal à comprendre surtout pour IQ qui perds vraiment ce qu'elle avait gagné il n'y a pas si longtemps. Une sorte de rétropédalage à la con, vraiment je comprends pas.


Ou un opérateur qui peut déployer un écran quasi invisible sur lequel les grenades rebondirait.

@Wedgge : Ouais IQ est pick parce qu'elle a un arsenal offensif intéressant 552 Commando (qui frappe fort) + frags. Et son gadget peut faciliter la vie, sans les frags son pick va plonger.

----------


## Kaelis

Si ça sert à valoriser des persos peu joués c'est pas fifou (elles serviraient de rustines en gros). Perso les persos de niche je suis pour, et si les grenades étaient moins puissantes et plus répendues ça me gênerait pas.

----------


## Voodoonice

Oneshooter a demandé si sa commu si elle connaissait le site https://www.aoeah.com par ce que cette société demande un partenariat. Je suis allé voir parce que j'avais jamais entendu parlé de ce site, les prix son cheloux quand même , genre 600 crédits R6 à 2,27 € et ou les skin pro league à 8€  ::O:

----------


## Redlight

> Oneshooter a demandé si sa commu si elle connaissait le site https://www.aoeah.com par ce que cette société demande un partenariat. Je suis allé voir parce que j'avais jamais entendu parlé de ce site, les prix son cheloux quand même , genre 600 crédits R6 à 2,27 € et ou les skin pro league à 8€


Il y pas mal de streamer sponso par Kinguin donc...

----------


## Voodoonice

Mais ubi ne leur dit rien ?

----------


## ERIC PAPE

> Actuellement IQ a un pick stable compte tenu de son arsenal, elle reste situationnelle mais extrêmement efficace, or en lui retirant ces frag elle devient quasiment inintéressante et déséquilibrée en comparaison d'autres opérateur sur le plan offensif. On aura la même situation qu'avec Capitao qui a quasiment disparu des line up suite au retrait de ses frag, tous ça pour lui substituer Finka soit un perso merdique sans réel impact et que les pro n'utilisent même pas.
> 
> Pareil pour BB j'ai du mal à comprendre ce nerf, sans doute les pro ont ils leurs raisons et c'est légitime de leur part que de vouloir quelque chose de plus lisse (on repassera pour l'originalité en revanche, la PL va mourir en terme d'audience s'ils continuent comme ça), dans tous les cas retirer du potentiel offensif à IQ est une idée stupide, sans compter que pour compenser la perte de ses frags et du range de son gadget on lui donne une claymore alors même que Hibana c'était vu retirer la sienne sous prétexte qu'il y en avait déjà un trop grand nombre.


Ouais enfin Capitao à sa sortie c'était un must pick débile avec une arme qui casse des culs, et avec la rapidité d'une Ash. Heureusement qu'il s'est fait retirer ses frags.

Par contre pour BB je viens (je crois) de comprendre le nerf : le perso est super efficace avec la SR25 (bien plus qu'avec la MK-17), l'idée c'est très probablement de le rendre moins incontestable sur une tenue d'angle avec une telle arme entre les mains.

----------


## MrBishop

Le problème, c'est qu'on ramasse toujours à cause de la PL. Le map pool, on trinque à cause de la PL. Le nerf de BB, on trinque aussi à cause de la PL.
Je sais vraiment pas pourquoi IQ a vu ses grenades être remplacer alors qu'on a déjà suffisamment de persos possédant de claymores et lui enlever les grenades, bah ça fait juste réduire drastiquement le nombre de persos possédant des grenades. Sérieusement, on va faire comment pour grenader ? Il faudra forcément prendre Buck et Sledge ? Pareil, pour denied les glitch bouclier au fenêtre, il faudra prendre Ash, Buck ou Sledge ?

Alors que niveau claymore, putain mais y en a de partout. On dirait le gadget bouche-trou quand tu sais pas par quoi remplacer un gadget secondaire : bah tu mets une claymore. Thermite, Thatcher, IQ, Zofia, Twitch, Dokkaebi... Et la liste est loooooooooooooooongue. Comme ma b*te.

BB c'est pareil, on lui fout un *5ème* nerf alors qu'il était déjà totalement balance. Autant supprimer le perso.

Bientôt ils vont faire quoi ? Nerf Mira, vu qu'en ce moment elle est ban h24 en PL ?

Pro League de merde, c'est bien un truc de plow ça des fois.

----------


## Redlight

Finka récupère les grenades, lis le patchnote Bibi

----------


## MrBishop

Mais Finka va devenir encore plus OP avec des grenades du coup, ça a pas de sens. Ça va devenir une grosse machine offensive vu qu'elle peut avoir un boost de recul, plus rapide, immunisé aux barbelés et boost de HP + possibilité de revive les potes.
Sacrifier une IQ qui est déjà assez relou à jouer comme ça pour un perso comme Finka qui est déjà pas si mal que ça, je comprends pas honnêtement.

----------


## Lancelot du lag

Il n'y a rien à comprendre. C'est Ubisoft.  ::ninja::

----------


## Redlight

> Mais Finka va devenir encore plus OP avec des grenades du coup, ça a pas de sens. Ça va devenir une grosse machine offensive vu qu'elle peut avoir un boost de recul, plus rapide, immunisé aux barbelés et boost de HP + possibilité de revive les potes.
> Sacrifier une IQ qui est déjà assez relou à jouer comme ça pour un perso comme Finka qui est déjà pas si mal que ça, je comprends pas honnêtement.


Je pense honnêtement qu'ils sont déçu du pickrate de Finka en PL (même en Plat c'est très rare de la voir) et qu'ils veulent la booster. Je pense que c'est une erreur, le boost de vie est assez dingue comme buff à lui seul. On verra bien.
Et je pense que pour eux IQ est devenu un perso trop couteau suisse (bon support et bon fraggeur). Pour moi elle n'excellait pas dans les deux mais restait un perso intéressant. La je vais préférer prendre une Ash quitte a galérer avec les cam de Valky qu'une IQ.

----------


## Shep1

> Ouais enfin Capitao à sa sortie c'était un must pick débile avec une arme qui casse des culs, et avec la rapidité d'une Ash. Heureusement qu'il s'est fait retirer ses frags.
> 
> Par contre pour BB je viens (je crois) de comprendre le nerf : le perso est super efficace avec la SR25 (bien plus qu'avec la MK-17), l'idée c'est très probablement de le rendre moins incontestable sur une tenue d'angle avec une telle arme entre les mains.


Le problème c'est que depuis le début les nouveaux opérateurs arrivent presque tous complément fumé. Alors d'après leurs dires, c'est dur d'équilibrer correctement avant de lancer tout le bazar en ligne et que les joueurs normaux et les joueurs pro se l'approprient, mais quand même depuis le temps... Parfois, et je sais que c'est un peu complotiste, je pense qu'ils font quand même un peu exprès. Genre comme CoD, pour favoriser ceux qui payent, ils font des trucs craqué pour ceux qui lâchent la thune dans les Season pass...
Les opérateurs DLC ayant été nerfé :
Frost
Valkyrie
BB
Capitao
Ela
Ying (mais très légèrement avec sa smiley perdue mais sa LMG qui a été augmenté en parallèle quasiment)
Vigil
Lion
Finka
Et en mode bien incomming dans leurs bouche : les ritales dont surtout le MX4 storm de alibi bien fumé.

Il y a eu des opérateurs qui sont arrivé nickel comme lésion et dokkaebi (un poil remanié mais franchement pas grand chose) mais je trouve que c'est un peu souvent que les opérateurs nouveaux sont TROP bons...

J'aimerais vraiment que NF se décide enfin à faire leur IW aussi...

----------


## Wedgge

> Ou un opérateur qui peut déployer un écran quasi invisible sur lequel les grenades rebondirait.
> 
> @Wedgge : Ouais IQ est pick parce qu'elle a un arsenal offensif intéressant 552 Commando (qui frappe fort) + frags. Et son gadget peut faciliter la vie, sans les frags son pick va plonger.


Mais oui je sais bien, IQ étant un de mes gros pick ça me fait turbo chier en spray, déjà que c'est compliqué d'expliquer à des canard ignorants en quoi elle est utile là ça va être coton à justifier. 

Quand au fait que Finka soit quasi inexistante autant chez les pro que les joueurs ayant un bon niveau faut se rendre à l'évidence au bout d'un moment (miskine leur saison chimera pve), le perso est naze, et en terme de méta il est pas intéressant à jouer, l'ajout de grenades ne changera rien à son égard,  et ça se fera au détriment d'IQ laquelle va complètement disparaitre.

Chez les pro le nerf d'IQ est plutôt perçu de façon positive (même si j'ignore si cela concerne les grenades ou le range du gadget) en revanche Finka suscite toujours aussi peu d'intérêt.

----------


## ERIC PAPE

> Et je pense que pour eux IQ est devenu un perso trop couteau suisse (bon support et bon fraggeur). Pour moi elle n'excellait pas dans les deux mais restait un perso intéressant. La je vais préférer prendre une Ash qui a galérer avec les cam de Valky qu'une IQ.


Ils avaient dit il au dernier invitational qu'ils avaient en tête de pouvoir bien distinguer au niveau des kits des persos les entry/fraggers des supports je crois. Donc quelque part ça se tient.

----------


## Wedgge

Ce qui est paradoxal c'est que dès qu'un perso commence à montrer un certain potentiel le reflexe immédiat est de le nerf. IQ a bénéficié d'une surexposition sur la scène PL dernièrement, elle est devenu un must pick presque par erreur en raison de la multiplication des pièges/gadget côté défense. C'est complètement con de nerf un opé en raison de son utilité, à se compte là Ash est complètement fumée depuis la saison 1 et pourtant personne n'y touche.

----------


## ERIC PAPE

> Le problème c'est que depuis le début les nouveaux opérateurs arrivent presque tous complément fumé. Alors d'après leurs dires, c'est dur d'équilibrer correctement avant de lancer tout le bazar en ligne et que les joueurs normaux et les joueurs pro se l'approprient, mais quand même depuis le temps... Parfois, et je sais que c'est un peu complotiste, je pense qu'ils font quand même un peu exprès. Genre comme CoD, pour favoriser ceux qui payent, ils font des trucs craqué pour ceux qui lâchent la thune dans les Season pass...
> Les opérateurs DLC ayant été nerfé :
> 
> [...]
> 
> Il y a eu des opérateurs qui sont arrivé nickel comme lésion et dokkaebi (un poil remanié mais franchement pas grand chose) mais je trouve que c'est un peu souvent que les opérateurs nouveaux sont TROP bons...


C'est une remarque/plainte qui est récurrente dans quasiment tous les jeux multi qui proposent des nouveaux persos/items etc. C'est le genre de truc que l'on entend depuis la bêta de League Of Legends.
Pour R6, favoriser ceux qui paient j'y crois pas. T'as juste les persos une semaine en avance, le temps que le nerf tombe tout le monde a le perso sous la main. 

Pour moi c'est plus un défaut qui est inhérent au cycle de vie des jeux video multis : 
- quand tu développe le perso t'as une quinzaine de personnes qui l'utilisent et le testent (les devs), 
- une fois en bêta tu auras probablement 5% à tout péter de ton player pool qui se fera chier à installer le client test, ce qui est un échantillon très faible
- une fois la release arrivée, le perso est systématiquement pick par effet de nouveauté, ce qui galvaude tes stats

Oui, il y a beaucoup de persos trop forts à leur release, mais à leur décharge c'est tout de même peu évident de voir l'impact sur un player pool de plusieurs millions de personnes avec un ajustement de méta potentiel (ce qui est probabalement le truc le moins prévisible). Perso, je pense aussi que les développeurs ne sont pas non plus les meilleurs gamers et sous-estiment pas mal le potentiel de ce qu'ils nous mettent entre les mains.  ::happy2:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ce qui est paradoxal c'est que dès qu'un perso commence à montrer un certain potentiel le reflexe immédiat est de le nerf. IQ a bénéficié d'une surexposition sur la scène PL dernièrement, elle est devenu un must pick presque par erreur en raison de la multiplication des pièges/gadget côté défense. C'est complètement con de nerf un opé en raison de son utilité, à se compte là Ash est complètement fumée depuis la saison 1 et pourtant personne n'y touche.


Pour moi c'est pas son utilité qu'ils veulent nerf mais sa versatilité.

----------


## Redlight

Les nerfs sont beaucoup plus long à tomber en vrai. Franchement qui irait claquer sa renommé (si tu es un peu juste) sur des persos comme Capitao ou Frost ? Alors que quand ils sont sortie, c'étaient des monstres.

----------


## Shep1

> Les nerfs sont beaucoup plus long à tomber en vrai. Franchement qui irait claquer sa renommé (si tu es un peu juste) sur des persos comme Capitao ou Frost ? Alors que quand ils sont sortie, c'étaient des monstres.


C'est ce que je sous-entendais, merci d'avoir complété mon idée.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Thermite, Thatcher, IQ, Zofia, Twitch, Dokkaebi... Et la liste est loooooooooooooooongue. Comme ma b*te.


Toi t'es clairement pas là pour casser les stéréotypes :

----------


## Shep1

> Mais oui je sais bien, IQ étant un de mes gros pick ça me fait turbo chier en spray, déjà que c'est compliqué d'expliquer à des canard ignorants en quoi elle est utile là ça va être coton à justifier. 
> 
> Quand au fait que Finka soit quasi inexistante autant chez les pro que les joueurs ayant un bon niveau faut se rendre à l'évidence au bout d'un moment (miskine leur saison chimera pve), le perso est naze, et en terme de méta il est pas intéressant à jouer, l'ajout de grenades ne changera rien à son égard,  et ça se fera au détriment d'IQ laquelle va complètement disparaitre.
> 
> Chez les pro le nerf d'IQ est plutôt perçu de façon positive (même si j'ignore si cela concerne les grenades ou le range du gadget) en revanche Finka suscite toujours aussi peu d'intérêt.


Je pense pas que Finka soit à jeter. Pour l'avoir essayé à plusieurs reprises elle vaut une dokkaebi voir une Ying. Il faut modifier la façon dont le gain de vie est donné (je rajouterais 10HP au booster et au lieux que le booster ne disparaisse après un timer, le timer serait en fait le boost d'HP qui serait dégressif et se terminerait quand tu n'as plus ledit boost, ie. après un certain temps ou en ayant pris une rafale dans la gueule.
Mon idée est peut-être pas la meilleure mais déjà faire qu'elle puisse revive un gars au loin en lui laissant plus de 5 de vie serait pas mal... En l'état c'est rarement utilisé.

----------


## ERIC PAPE

> toi t'es clairement pas là pour casser les stéréotypes :
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/07/11/a8c...9db63f34d7.jpg


gg  ::XD::

----------


## carapitcho

> Toi t'es clairement pas là pour casser les stéréotypes :
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/07/11/a8c...9db63f34d7.jpg


 :Prey:

----------


## Redlight

> Toi t'es clairement pas là pour casser les stéréotypes :
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/07/11/a8c...9db63f34d7.jpg


Ah ah putain t'es trop con  ::XD::

----------


## MrBishop

> Toi t'es clairement pas là pour casser les stéréotypes :
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/07/11/a8c...9db63f34d7.jpg


Ça + le film, ça commence à faire beaucoup Eye. Just saying. J'ai envie d'être méchant mais je me retiens parce que je t'aime bien... 
Donc voilà, je veux bien rigoler et tout sur ma vie perso mais me tente pas trop. Vraiment.  :;): 




> Je pense honnêtement qu'ils sont déçu du pickrate de Finka en PL (même en Plat c'est très rare de la voir) et qu'ils veulent la booster. Je pense que c'est une erreur, le boost de vie est assez dingue comme buff à lui seul. On verra bien.
> Et je pense que pour eux IQ est devenu un perso trop couteau suisse (bon support et bon fraggeur). Pour moi elle n'excellait pas dans les deux mais restait un perso intéressant. La je vais préférer prendre une Ash quitte a galérer avec les cam de Valky qu'une IQ.


Ouais, en gros faut que ça aille dans le sens du Ubi quoi... Si t'utilises pas IQ selon son usage prévu, bah nerf en approche en fait.

----------


## Kaelis

Message reçu alors, ça chariait sur Mumble et j'avais même l'impression que ça t'amusais aussi. J'ai dû me tromper.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Ça + le film, ça commence à faire beaucoup Eye. Just saying. J'ai envie d'être méchant mais je me retiens parce que je t'aime bien... 
> Donc voilà, je veux bien rigoler et tout sur ma vie perso mais me tente pas trop. Vraiment.


J'avoue t'as pris un peu ces derniers jours.




> Message reçu alors, ça chariait sur Mumble et j'avais même l'impression que ça t'amusais aussi. J'ai dû me tromper.


Ouais j'étais dans le même esprit, mais OK, message reçu Bishop ça roule. Tu fais bien de prévenir, c'est vrai que je chambre pas mal tout le temps tout le monde, autant me le dire si je vais trop loin.

----------


## Kaelis

Sinon la liste d'amis de uplay fonctionne pas chez moi, je peux voir personne.

----------


## n0ra

> Toi t'es clairement pas là pour casser les stéréotypes :
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/07/11/a8c...9db63f34d7.jpg


C'est quoi cette règle toute dégueulasse, tu manges avec ?

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> C'est quoi cette règle toute dégueulasse, tu manges avec ?


Celle d'un collègue, je ne veux même pas savoir ce qu'il fait avec.

----------


## n0ra

> Celle d'un collègue, je ne veux même pas savoir ce qu'il fait avec.


 ::unsure::

----------


## Redlight

Qui a pris des billets pour le Major finalement ?

----------


## ERIC PAPE

Pas moi. 

Pour revenir au nerf de IQ, on est d'accord que ce n'est pas nécessaire. Mais quelque part, ça fait sens.
Ubisoft a toujours d'une part annoncé sa volonté d'avoir des persos qui soient spécialisés dans des rôles particuliers, pas seulement au niveau de leur gadget mais de leur kit au total. Notamment en ayant des opérateurs dont le kit est plus axé support, des purement offensifs et autres.
Si on fait le compte, ceux qui ont des grenades, ce sont Buck, Sledge, et maintenant Finka. Ce sont tous des opérateurs qui sont très offensifs et qui ont vocation à aller chercher les frags voire à carrément soft breach pour les deux premiers. IQ elle, a un gadget qui sert à contrer les gadgets ennemis, tout comme Thatcher ou Twitch. Il y a probablement une volonté d'Ubisoft d'aligner son kit sur ces deux-là. Ce genre de manoeuvre avait déjà été amorcée quand Thermite avait perdu ses frags because trop versatible avec, selon la vision d'Ubi à l'époque les hard breachers devaient avoir plus une fonction de support.
Il y a aussi une finalité de la part d'Ubisoft d'avoir des persos spécialisés dans un domaine uniquement. Mine de rien en bientôt 3 ans de R6, le pool de persos a doublé. Si on continue sur cette lancée, on aura dans un peu plus de 2 ans quelque chose comme 70 persos. Il va y avoir d'aurant plus d'intérêt à avoir presqu'uniquement des persos très spécialisés dans un domaine, potentiellement capables de synergie avec d'autres. Tout simplement parce que ça donnera un vrai sens aux picks et à choisir en fonction de ses strats et du rôle qu'on veut apporter. Un personnage assez versatile tel qu'IQ l'était, à avoir un kit offensif + gadget support par exemple, n'est à mon avis pas dans la vision à long terme d'Ubi. Parce qu'au final, ce sont des fonctionnalités spécifiques avec un kit approprié qui va justifier un pick quand le pool d'opérateurs sera très large, parce qu'il sera en accord avec des tactiques ou des strats spécifiques.

On retrouve en fait un peu ce qui s'est passé avec la jungle de League Of Legends. Avec l'introduction de la jungle, ils se sont rendus compte que les joueurs pouvaient l'utiliser exclusivement en début de partie pour farmer leur perso. Du coup, ils ont orienté les différents rôles des persos selon une vision assez précise : ils ont modifié pas mal de persos pour permettre à ces derniers de l'utiliser, ou au contraire l'interdire. Au final, il revient quand même au studio de façonner le jeu dans ses grandes lignes. Même si d'autres options peuvent être intéressantes, il revient aux devs de définir une ligne directrice.

----------


## Kaelis

Uplay a l'air de se réveiller, la liste d'amis déconne moins.

----------


## Styxounet

> Toi t'es clairement pas là pour casser les stéréotypes :
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/07/11/a8c...9db63f34d7.jpg


Putain j'ai vraiment ri  ::P:

----------


## Shep1

@Eric : pour moi ils n'auraient pas dû lui retirer pour deux raisons : 
1) la grenade pouvait servir à détruire un ou plusieurs gadgets (à travers un trou à drone ou dans une pièce occupée par l'ennemi (une mine Ela par exemple)
2) Pour un perso avec un gadget finalement assez peu puissant lui donner un pouvoir offensif était pas mal. Elle a un rôle de support qui glisse facilement vers l'offensif : elle prends l'intel et attaque derrière. C'est pas plus bizarre que de soft breach puis d'attaquer...
Je trouve quand même les devs très timide sur les grenade. Comme dit plus haut certes il n'y a que Jaeger qui contre les grenades mais que ce soit les glandus comme nous ou les gars en PL, pas grand monde ferait des teams full grenade je pense. Rien qu'à voir le pickrate de Fuze.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Leak des futurs uniformes proleague :

https://imgur.com/a/l0EeT6g

----------


## Shep1

Le masque de vigil sans le skin affreux serait sympa. Je trouve celui de base trop simple...

----------


## MrBishop

> Ouais j'étais dans le même esprit, mais OK, message reçu Bishop ça roule. Tu fais bien de prévenir, c'est vrai que je chambre pas mal tout le temps tout le monde, autant me le dire si je vais trop loin.


Pas grave, t'inquiète.  ::happy2::  




> Qui a pris des billets pour le Major finalement ?


J'en ai pas pris, je pars en vacances à la période du Major... Chui deg putain. En plus ça arrivera tout les 3 ans ce truc.

----------


## Wedgge

Ben voyons.

----------


## Krogort

Le Deagle  :Bave:

----------


## Frypolar

Je venais le poster : https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6TTS...ong_down_from/

On a l’habitude maintenant mais Ubisoft a poussé des changements sans les annoncer.

----------


## Shep1

> Je venais le poster : https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6TTS...ong_down_from/
> 
> On a l’habitude maintenant mais Ubisoft a poussé des changements sans les annoncer.


Est-ce que c'est vraiment intentionnel ? Les connaissant c'est pas forcé  ::ninja:: 
Frost je suis d'accord pour le pompe mais la SMG a déjà des dégâts de fusil d'assaut... 
Pour Dokkaebi et Finka je suis vraiment pas convaincu. Ils buff Finka d'un côté et lui nerf son gadget de l'autre...  :Facepalm: 
Pour BB et le deagle idem, ils saccagent le gadget et renforcent les flingues... Le deagle est en plus un quasi utilitaire car il fait de beaux killholes. 
Pour le Famas j'ai envie de dire pourquoi ?  ::huh:: 
Le revolver s'aligne sur celui des italiens mais est-ce que c'est dans ce sens qu'il fallait faire ? Pour des opérateurs craqué de partout avoir un flingue nul à chier c'est pas idiot comme forme équilibrage nan ?

----------


## Frypolar

> Est-ce que c'est vraiment intentionnel ? Les connaissant c'est pas forcé


Ah mais tout à fait. La personne qui a fait le changement doit le savoir, par contre l’information n’est pas remontée. Ou alors elle ne sait même pas que son changement est passé sur le TTS.

----------


## n0ra

> Ben voyons.


Regardant régulièrement le stream de Shroud, ses sessions de jeu sur Siege il les jouent tout le temps avec le groupe à Macie Jay. Rien de bien étonnant.

----------


## Wedgge

> Ah mais tout à fait.

----------


## n0ra

> Hmm, il a joué deux fois avec Macie Jay si je ne dis pas de conneries. Sinon il a principalement joué avec AnneMunition, GiantWaffle, Bnans et Lil_Lexi (et Shorty depuis son retour de vacances). Ou alors c'est eux que tu appelles le groupe de Macie Jay ?


Oui voilà, c'est eux  ::):

----------


## n0ra

Le merch officiel pour le Six Major à Paris https://store-six-major.ubisoft.com/fr/products/

----------


## Frypolar

> https://tof.cx/images/2018/07/13/70d...a6130681a6.jpg


 :^_^: 

J'affiche pas les images sur le forum mais je savais ce que c'était avant de cliquer :D

----------


## Redlight

> Hmm, il a joué deux fois avec Macie Jay si je ne dis pas de conneries. Sinon il a principalement joué avec AnneMunition, GiantWaffle, Bnans et Lil_Lexi (et Shorty depuis son retour de vacances). Ou alors c'est eux que tu appelles le groupe de Macie Jay ?


Il est plat 1 mais il est perdu sur la quasi totalité des map et se contente de jouer en casu quand il est solo et faire des parties catastrophiques du coup  ::XD:: 

Pas sur que de le booster lui rend service en faite.

----------


## Shep1

> https://tof.cx/images/2018/07/13/70d...a6130681a6.jpg


 ::XD::

----------


## Voodoonice

Les Vitality qui viennent de mettre 2-0 à Penta à al Dreanhack  ::O: 
Au moins Fabian aura une bonne raison de faire la gueule  :^_^:

----------


## M0zArT

> Je met toujours 50 ans à loader une partie en multi, je veux dire quand tout le monde a choisi son opérateur et juste avant que le round démarre, je suis toujours le seul et le dernier à charger. C'est plutôt un problème réseau ou plutôt un problème de manque de ressources sur mon PC ? J'ai un 2500k avec 16Go de RAM et GTX 1080, le jeu est installé sur un SSD. Je joue avec des canards qui ont configuration similaire et j'ai pas l'impression qu'ils mettent autant de temps que moi à charger du coup je penche pour un problème réseau. J'ai déjà activé/désactivé le pare-feu Windows, et idem sur ma box mais ça ne change rien. J'ai ouvert le port 6015 en UDP sur ma box et ça ne change rien non plus. Ya 1 milliard de doc et de posts de forums qui disent tout et son contraire sur les ports à ouvrir. Qqun aurait la liste exhaustive des ports à ouvrir ou je vais devoir me taper un Wireshark ?


J'ai virer le pack de textures Ultra (qui me sert à rien puisque j'ai un 24" en 1920x1200), j'ai mis Textures quality sur High au lieu de Very High, LOD quality sur Very High au lieu de Ultra et Anti-aliasing sur T-AA 100% au lieu de T-AA 4x et c'est au poil !

----------


## Wedgge

Ils sont bien monstrueux ces Vitality à la Dreamhack, le clutch de BiBoo avec Buck sur le match point de Border tout en maîtrise  ::O: .

----------


## ERIC PAPE



----------


## Korbeil

Ça me rassure pas mal cette vidéo, je voyais ça plus violent.
Le boost de vitesse est sympa, léger mais justement, il lui en fallait pas trop.

----------


## Kaelis

Ça commence à faire un petit moment que j'ai des problèmes réguliers pour jouer correctement (matchmaking à rallonge ou parties injouables sur un serveur qui souffre).

Une fois c'est la liste d'amis sur Uplay qui part en congé, hier le matchmaking qui ne fonctionne même plus... j'espère que c'était à cause du foot  :tired:

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Ça commence à faire un petit moment que j'ai des problèmes réguliers pour jouer correctement (matchmaking à rallonge ou parties injouables sur un serveur qui souffre).
> 
> Une fois c'est la liste d'amis sur Uplay qui part en congé, hier le matchmaking qui ne fonctionne même plus... j'espère que c'était à cause du foot


Ouais un matchmaking qui durait une plombe, j'ai choper un match en laissant alt+tab le jeu

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> Ça commence à faire un petit moment que j'ai des problèmes réguliers pour jouer correctement (matchmaking à rallonge ou parties injouables sur un serveur qui souffre).
> 
> Une fois c'est la liste d'amis sur Uplay qui part en congé, hier le matchmaking qui ne fonctionne même plus... j'espère que c'était à cause du foot


Moi c'est minimum 30 secondes pour trouver un match casu et plus d'une minute pour une chasse au hétéros. Et c'est depuis la mise à jour para bellum.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Un Bundle pour Mira :

----------


## Redlight

On vient de roulé sur un équipe en ranked, 2 mec leave au bout de 2 round. A la fin je vois un mec plat 1 qui était nul à chier : https://r6db.com/player/510de5fa-349...1f58e4da/ranks

Oh bah dis donc quand on se fait plus booster c'est plus compliqué  ::XD:: . Y'en a un qui va se faire ban dans pas longtemps  ::P:

----------


## Voodoonice

J'ai jamais trop compris le principe du boost, payer pour avoir une médaille virtuel et ensuite te faire lavé le cul parce que t'a pas le niveau avec ton gold de jouer avec diamants  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Agano

Moi hier j'ai eu à peu près la même expérience mais à l'envers: je tente une partie en Classé pour avoir mon rang, et je me fais engueuler parce que je suis pas encore classé (et qu'on se fait rouler dessus).

----------


## Redlight

> Moi hier j'ai eu à peu près la même expérience mais à l'envers: je tente une partie en Classé pour avoir mon rang, et je me fais engueuler parce que je suis pas encore classé (et qu'on se fait rouler dessus).


Ils sont cons quand tu n'es pas classé ton rang démarre à 2500 de base. C'est à dire silve 1-gold 4. Généralement ça facilite le MM.

----------


## Voodoonice

> Moi hier j'ai eu à peu près la même expérience mais à l'envers: je tente une partie en Classé pour avoir mon rang, et je me fais engueuler parce que je suis pas encore classé (et qu'on se fait rouler dessus).


C'est tellement plus simple de rejeté la faute sur les autres et ne pas voir ces propres conneries  ::rolleyes::

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Tommy en a fait les frais hier soir.





Et la dernière de Pit :

----------


## Korbeil

Faire du ban auto sur des keywords c'est vraiment la pire idée du monde :')
Ça a marché nul part et tu auras toujours des gens pour en profiter, bienvenu sur Internet  ::):

----------


## Wedgge

> Tommy en a fait les frais hier soir.


Ils se sont convertis en puritain nazi chez Ubi ?

----------


## Kaelis

On dirait une opération de communication, c'est tellement simple et voyant...  ::happy2::

----------


## Voodoonice

Coupez le chat est de toute façon la meilleure idée du monde, ça évite de lire la connerie humaine de 90% des messages

----------


## Kaelis

Je le laisse perso (y a pas que des conneries) mais je fais facilement abstraction des bêtises.

Quand un inconnu raconte n'importe quoi, suffit de se dire que le type à l'air plutôt con et de passer à autre chose (pas besoin d'oeillères bricolées par Ubi).

----------


## Redlight

> Ils se sont convertis en puritain nazi chez Ubi ?


Juste en modérateur incompétent. Ils ont vraiment un soucis de ce côté là. Quand tu vois le temps que ça prend de ban des cheaters signalés ou leur boutton report qui ne sert à rien...

Je me demande s'il y a des mots français de bannisable.

Et au lieu de les bannir, il aurait mieux fallu les remplacer par ****

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Juste en modérateur incompétent. Ils ont vraiment un soucis de ce côté là. Quand tu vois le temps que ça prend de ban des cheaters signalés ou leur boutton report qui ne sert à rien...
> 
> Je me demande s'il y a des mots français de bannisable.
> 
> Et au lieu de les bannir, il aurait mieux fallu les remplacer par ****


Clairement un filtre c'est déjà chiant mais ça serait mille fois mieux.

Faut pas oublier que c'est un Jeu 'M' Rated ou PEGI 18+ pour drogues violences et j'en passe.
Du coup si t'es trop sensible tu peux désactiver le chat, pour ce qui est illégal il y a le report (pas hyper efficace mais bon) et pour le reste bah on autoban pas quoi.

Edit :

Solidaire avec Tommy :

----------


## Flipmode

Pour le coup ils sont juste trop *** ces ******* de **** chez ubi.

----------


## Redlight

> Clairement un filtre c'est déjà chiant mais ça serait mille fois mieux.
> 
> Faut pas oublier que c'est un Jeu 'M' Rated ou PEGI 18+ pour drogues violences et j'en passe.
> DU coup si t'es trop sensible tu peux désactiver le chat, pour ce qui est illégal il y a le report (pas hyper efficace mais bon) et pour le reste bah on autoban pas quoi.
> 
> Edit :
> 
> Solidaire avec Tommy :
> 
> http://tof.cx/images/2018/07/18/13f3...ab3f5f9415.jpg


Sigler un jeu -18 ça veut pas dire autoriser les mec à proférer des injures raciales et homophobes  ::XD::

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Sigler un jeu -18 ça veut pas dire autoriser les mec à proférer des injures raciales et homophobes


Oui c'était inclu dans "ce qui est illégal".

----------


## Wedgge

> Clairement un filtre c'est déjà chiant mais ça serait mille fois mieux.
> 
> Faut pas oublier que c'est un Jeu 'M' Rated ou PEGI 18+ pour drogues violences et j'en passe.
> DU coup si t'es trop sensible tu peux désactiver le chat, pour ce qui est illégal il y a le report (pas hyper efficace mais bon) et pour le reste bah on autoban pas quoi.
> 
> Edit :
> 
> Solidaire avec Tommy :
> 
> http://tof.cx/images/2018/07/18/13f3...ab3f5f9415.jpg


Les manos mettent quand même "analyses attentives de preuves" pour un système ouvertement basé sur du mot clé random avec bannissement auto, ils prennent vraiment les gens pour des cons. 

D'autant que le chat c'est vraiment l'arbre qui cache la forêt en terme de toxicité, Kaelis le souligne bien, miskine les kévin qui trash talk dans une petite fenêtre dont tous le monde se branle, le voice chat et infiniment plus prometteur en terme de toxicité et reste le vecteur ultime pour ruiner les games.

----------


## UberBonisseur

> le voice chat et infiniment plus prometteur en terme de toxicité et reste le vecteur ultime pour ruiner les games.


Leur donne pas des idées, vivement la reconnaissance vocale qui te ban et le logiciel espion qui regarde dans ton historique internet voir si t'es pas allé faire un tour dans la fachosphere  ::wacko:: 



Sinon c'est bien l'un des seuls jeux qui te ban DIRECT sur un filtre de texte.
Ah si, y'a bien Club Penguin

----------


## Redlight

Le voice chat est limite à l'équipe ça divise déjà les problème par 2. Et pour peu que tu soit en full team tu n'as aucun problème.

----------


## Frypolar

> Faire du ban auto sur des keywords c'est vraiment la pire idée du monde :')
> Ça a marché nul part et tu auras toujours des gens pour en profiter, bienvenu sur Internet


C'est pas la première fois qu' Ubisoft donne l'impression de ne pas regarder ce qu'il se fait ailleurs...

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Et pour peu que tu soit en full team tu n'as aucun problème.


Je suis pas à 100% d'accord avec ça   ::ninja::

----------


## Wedgge

Tout dépend de la présense de Barbe ou non dans la team en effet  ::ninja:: .

----------


## MAIVLY

> ils prennent vraiment les gens pour des cons.


 :Pouah:  PAS DE GROS MOTS DANS MON FORUM FAVORI !!§§§!!!

----------


## Wedgge

Wedgge  ::ninja::

----------


## Redlight

https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/e...-16/index.aspx

----------


## Kaelis

> Tout dépend de la présense de Barbe ou non dans la team en effet.


T'es pas bien placé pour parler de présence.

----------


## Wedgge

Il est vrai que tu n'es pas sans dégager une telle aura de jovialité et de courtoisie que je m'en veux presque de vous avoir quitté hier soir. Et puis cette note d'humour tellement pince sans rire qui me fait tant défaut me rend presque jaloux.

----------


## Redlight

Tain après les cheaters, les diamants qui boost leur pote non classé et qui font depop 2 mec à chaque spawnkill.

----------


## Frypolar

> https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/e...-16/index.aspx


J’ai une idée de ouf guedin : et si, au lieu de balancer des patch notes en mode YOLO, ils communiquaient ce genre de réflexion d’abord ?  ::w00t::  Genre histoire de mieux communiquer comme promis pendant l’opération Heath  ::siffle::  Bon par contre je comprends toujours pas pour Ash. Ils se basent sur des données pour effectuer leur changement mais pas avec Ash.

----------


## Kaelis

Y a des trucs qui me paraissent aberrant à dire de leur part, style pour les grenades "on change de grenades pour d'autres sur le perso parce que c'est trop utile et pratique". Du coup on lui file une supposée daube pour équilibrer ?

----------


## Shep1

> J’ai une idée de ouf guedin : et si, au lieu de balancer des patch notes en mode YOLO, ils communiquaient ce genre de réflexion d’abord ?  Genre histoire de mieux communiquer comme promis pendant l’opération Heath  Bon par contre je comprends toujours pas pour Ash. Ils se basent sur des données pour effectuer leur changement mais pas avec Ash.


Oui. J'ai eu la même réflexion. Ils parlent de Ash à la fin du post mais pour dire "on va pas la nerfer parce qu'elle est fun à jouer et on veut pas la 'erfer pour rien...".
Mais depuis le.debit du jeu, depuis la beta elle est au dessus de tout le monde... Ce sera une décision dure à prendre, comme celle des ACOGs sur la SMG11 et les legers mais elle doit être prise et on dirait qu'ils ne veulent pas la prendre...
Le nerf de BB en est pas un aussi par ailleurs. Et comme tu dit, ils auraient communiqué dessus avant ça serait bien mieux passé.
Bref, l'avantage c'est qu'ils une belle.marge de progression. Et c'est le prof qui parle  ::ninja::

----------


## Redlight

Non mais Ash laisse tomber c'est juste le perso OP depuis la sortie du jeu mais tout va bien. Ils ont fait un micro nerf de son gun mais il devrait augmenter son recul. Les têtes s'enfilent trop facilement avec elle.

----------


## Shep1

> Non mais Ash laisse tomber c'est juste le perso OP depuis la sortie du jeu mais tout va bien. Ils ont fait un micro nerf de son gun mais il devrait augmenter son recul. Les têtes s'enfilent trop facilement avec elle.


Un gros recul et lui enlever ses charges. On peut trop s'en servir pour faire les plafonds à la mode de Buck.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Non mais Ash laisse tomber c'est juste le perso OP depuis la sortie du jeu mais tout va bien. Ils ont fait un micro nerf de son gun mais il devrait augmenter son recul. Les têtes s'enfilent trop facilement avec elle.


Un gros recul et lui enlever ses charges. On peut trop s'en servir pour faire les plafonds à la mode de Buck.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Il est vrai que tu n'es pas sans dégager une telle aura de jovialité et de courtoisie que je m'en veux presque de vous avoir quitté hier soir. Et puis cette note d'humour tellement pince sans rire qui me fait tant défaut me rend presque jaloux.


T'en veux pas, nous on était content que tu te casses avec ta mauvaise humeur.
Et tu sais, si le mumble te fait chier, t'es pas obligé de venir. Tu trouveras bien ailleurs des pros comme toi pour faire des games avec toi.
Tu seras pas obligé de te taper les noobs que nous sommes et tu retrouveras le diamant que tu mérites.

----------


## Voodoonice

::o:

----------


## Korbeil

> 


C'est très moche ...

----------


## Redlight

> T'en veux pas, nous on était content que tu te casses avec ta mauvaise humeur.
> Et tu sais, si le mumble te fait chier, t'es pas obligé de venir. Tu trouveras bien ailleurs des pros comme toi pour faire des games avec toi.
> Tu seras pas obligé de te taper les noobs que nous sommes et tu retrouveras le diamant que tu mérites.


Ambiance.

Ca manque juste un petit message de Bish0p qui fait une mise au point. Ca fait longtemps  ::wub::

----------


## Agano

Ahem.


Finka : Sa compétence dure maintenant 10 secondes (au lieu de 20), elle perd ses grenades Stun contre des grenades frag, les dégâts du gaz de Smoke font maintenant moins de dégâts, et le buff sur le recoil est réduit lors de l’utilisation de sa compétence.
IQ : Elle perd ses grenades frag contre une claymore, le rayon de détection de ses appareils électroniques passe de 20 à 15 mètres.
Blackbeard : Les dégâts du MK17 sont augmentés (49 au lieu de 42) alors que ceux du SR-25 sont réduits (61 au lieu de 72), il sera un peu plus rapide avec son bouclier équipé, et ce dernier sera un peu plus fragile.
Glaz : Les dégâts du OTS-03 sont réduits de 85 à 71.
Twitch : Les dégâts du Famas sont réduits de 40 à 37.
Jackal : La distance de détection des traces de pas est augmentée, passant à 8 mètres au lieu de 5.
Frost : Les dégâts de sa SMG sont augmentés (45 au lieu de 43) ainsi que les dégâts de son fusil à pompe (35 au lieu de 32).
Dokkaebi : Elle perd sa Claymore au profit de grenades stun.
Changement général : la pénalité de mouvement des barbelés est augmentée (50% au lieu de 45%).

----------


## Voodoonice

Moi il n'y a rien qui me choque dans ce patch note. Le problème de Ash c'est pas tant ses armes mais son hitbox buggé

----------


## Korbeil

> PAS DE GROS MOTS DANS MON FORUM FAVORI !!§§§!!!


I'a pas d'auto-ban ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Zzebra

caca lol

[USER WAS BANNED FROM RAINBOW 6 SERVERS]

----------


## Shep1

> caca lol
> 
> [USER WAS BANNED FROM RAINBOW 6 SERVERS]


Bonjour

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

La violence ici  ::ninja:: 

Sinon pour les perv dnas le coin, une graphic de la "thIQness" des OP femme (Weinstein and co...)

----------


## Flipmode

C'est sur ça va aider la commu de créer ce genre de truc -_-

----------


## Korbeil

> C'est sur ça va aider la commu de créer ce genre de truc -_-


oui.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> C'est sur ça va aider la commu de créer ce genre de truc -_-


Tu veux pas le faire en T-Shirt ?

----------


## Flipmode

> Tu veux pas le faire en T-Shirt ?

----------


## Agano

Mais qui perds son temps à pondre ce genre de conneries  :Facepalm: 

C'est d'un grassouillet  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Voodoonice

C'est qui Xtpo_ptbr ?

----------


## Kaelis

JeTueIls

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> https://s3.amazonaws.com/rageworksme...up-696x390.jpg
> 
> JeTueIls https://www.gamekult.com/forum/plugi...es/114.gif?v=3

----------


## Flipmode

Je viens de voir la traduction Google de ce mot...

Je pensais que c'était seulement l'animal.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

C'est Racoon l'animal

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> C'est Racoon l'animal


Raccoon même.

----------


## Shep1

AMA sur Reddit : https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...g_team_ask_us/

Résumé vite fait et non exhaustif :
Pas de nerf de Ash et de manière général pas de gros changements sur les reculs car ils attendent la sortie des nouveaux reculs. De manière encore plus large c'est pourquoi ils laissent aussi traîner le problème des pistols-machines( SMG11/12 etc...)
Pas de gros changement sur Tachanka (pour moi c'est un peu la news du truc...). Ils pensent qu'ils devraient transformer totalement l'opérateur, donc dénaturer Tata. Par contre de "gros changements sont à venir pour Lion". Pas un remake complet mais quelque chose de conséquent. Pareil pour Capitaõ qui devrait avoir ses fumigènes bleus mais pour une raison d'optimisation/technique ne les a toujours pas et ils savent que ses fléchettes sont trop faible mais ne peuvent pas vraiment augmenter leur rayon pour les mêmes raisons que les smokes. Concerant aussi Smokes et ses "joujoux toxiques" il devrait avoir droit au nouveau rendu des fumigène du jeu, mais on ne sait pas quand...
Concernant les modifications de IQ et BB ils restent un peu vague et redisent ce qui a été dit dans le designer note.
Pour Thatcher ils parlent de modifier profondément l’interaction qu'à son gadget. Ils ne veulent plus de destruction, mais plus de mise hors service pendant un certain temps. Ça fait partie d'une grosse réflexion de leur part sur le fait qu'un gadget ne doit pas avoir des conséquences binaires : mort ou vie comme le piège de Frost qui leur pose problème par exemple. C'est pas super clair, mais ils réfléchiraient même à modifier le welcome mat justement pour dévier de ce design qu'ils trouvent trop dur à équilibrer.
Concernant les grenades à fragmentation, ils n'augmentent pas leur nombre pour des raisons d’équilibrage essentiellement mais pourraient en ajouter dans le futur si un opérateur s'y prête bien... Bon alors là je comprends pas trop, quel serait un opérateur qui aurait une bonne synergie avec les grenades frags ? Comment ce ne serait pas abusé vu que juste en soit, les frags sont très puissante, alors y ajouter une synergie qui logiquement augmenterais encore leur puissance ? Je vois pas bien comment ce ne serait pas craqué...

Ça parle aussi de Castle mais on apprends rien de plus par rapport à ce qui a été dit...
Quelques discussion sur Thermite et Hibana mais rien de bien foufou.

----------


## Flipmode

> C'est Racoon l'animal


Apparemment google prend aussi sans le "ra" devant  ::o:

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Raccoon même.


Non, pas en Guadeloupéen  ::ninja:: 
https://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/racoon




> AMA sur Reddit : un gadget ne doit pas avoir des conséquences binaires : mort ou vie .


Kapkan et Lesion ça compte pas ?
Ils comptent pas ça comme binaire car c'est pas immédiat comme Frost ?

----------


## Shep1

> Non, pas en Guadeloupéen 
> https://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/racoon
> 
> 
> Kapkan et Lesion ça compte pas ?
> Ils comptent pas ça comme binaire car c'est pas immédiat comme Frost ?


Oui et oui, Kapkan maintenant n'est plus binaire car le résultat de "piège activé" est pas binaire mais plutôt une valeur de point de vie en moins, qui conduit ou pas à la mort/DBNO. Idem pour Lésion qui offre plus de possibilité de s'en sortir qu'un welcome mat. Je pense que pour Frost, ils devraient ajouter l'option de se relever seul avec pas mal de contreparties : 25 HP au lieu de 50 et un temps doublé pour se relever (comme Zofia) avec un plus toujours le bruit très caractéristique du welcome mat qui casse lorsque tu te relève mais encore plus fort. En contre partie lui en donner un de plus serait pas mal. De cette manière ils iraient dans le sens qu'ils veulent mais les pièges finiraient pas se ressembler un peu tous plus ou moins, même si Frost resterait le piège qui immobilise plusieurs seconde un gars au sol et sans moyen de défense.

----------


## Voodoonice

Et bientôt les armes ne seront plus létales  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Voodoonice



----------


## Redlight

Je viens de ding plat 2 mais putain je gagne que 29 points par partie j'irai jamais plus haud  :Emo:

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Suite au post de Macie sur les shields devant les fenêtres ou autre :

https://nc.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/com...c_and_why_its/




> *Its_Epi
> *
> Hello! I just confirmed with our game director and designers that using a deployable shield to block entrance through a window is an undesired behavior for the deployable shield, and we are actively working on a fix.
> 
> We do not have an ETA for when this fix will arrive.

----------


## Kaelis

abacépatroto

----------


## Agano

Pour ceux qui ont aussi Ghost Recon: Wildlands, une MàJ qui paraît demain va rajouter un petit crossover entre GR et R6. Elle inclue une série de missions où Twitch est envoyée en Bolivie pour chercher Caveira après sa disparition. Pour le mode JcJ il y aussi des classes, des armes et des éléments de personnalisation qui viennent de Rainbow Six, et d'autres opérateurs y font leur apparition: Zofia, Blackbear, Jäger, Bandit et Jackal.

----------


## Redlight

> Suite au post de Macie sur les shields devant les fenêtres ou autre :
> 
> https://nc.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/com...c_and_why_its/


Mouais je pense que le fix doit poser de sacré problème (genre revoir complètement le système de vault) car les shield ont toujours posé problème et à chaque fois ils mettaient un rustine. J'attend pas le fix cette année perso. Le truc vraiment con c'est surtout l'ESL qui l'autorise dorénavant en compétition.

----------


## Frypolar

> Suite au post de Macie sur les shields devant les fenêtres ou autre :
> 
> https://nc.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/com...c_and_why_its/


La blague c’est qu’ils ont d’abord dit que c’était pas un glitch mais voulu par l’équipe de développement. On sait que c’est faux puisqu’il y a un an et demi ou deux ils ont dit que c’était super dur à corriger comme glitch. Donc les gens ont râlés sur reddit et là, c’est redevenu un bug  ::happy2::

----------


## Voodoonice

Pourtant la solution n'a pas l'air si compliqué, faire que le shield se replie lorsque on passe par dessus :unsure;

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pour ceux qui ont aussi Ghost Recon: Wildlands, une MàJ qui paraît demain va rajouter un petit crossover entre GR et R6. Elle inclue une série de missions où Twitch est envoyée en Bolivie pour chercher Caveira après sa disparition. Pour le mode JcJ il y aussi des classes, des armes et des éléments de personnalisation qui viennent de Rainbow Six, et d'autres opérateurs y font leur apparition: Zofia, Blackbear, Jäger, Bandit et Jackal.


Du coup, la prochaine saison de R6, les nouveaux opérateurs sont US et anglais, on va retrouver Sam Fisher comme opérateur  ::unsure::

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim



----------


## Frypolar

D’ailleurs : https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...adget_so_that/

Ils ont renommé les "Black Mirror" de Mira  ::happy2::  Plutôt que de corriger la connerie du ban automatique ils changent l’univers du jeu, logique...

----------


## Voodoonice

Tiens le ciel est noir euh non gris et merde   :tired:

----------


## Redlight

Ah parce qu'on pouvait se faire bander pour écrire black dans le chat ? Sérieusement ?

----------


## Flipmode

Si c'est vraiment le cas, il me perdent à jamais, déjà que je n'y joue plus en attendant qu'ils se décident à foutre un anti cheat. 

Un moment faut arrêter d'être con à la place des joueurs.

----------


## Frypolar

> Ah parce qu'on pouvait se faire bander pour écrire black dans le chat ? Sérieusement ?


Non, tu te fais ban si tu écris "negro". Sauf qu'en espagnol c'est un mot commun pour désigner le noir. C'est comme s'ils bannissaient "con" parce que c'est une insulte en français alors qu'en espagnol ça veut dire "avec".

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Je sais pas si c'est uniquement pour le "Negro"

Dans les commentaires ils disent que quasi tous les gadgets ont changé de noms.
Je vois ça plutôt pour faciliter l'intégration des nouveaux joueurs. C'est vraiment la fonction du gadget maintenant plutôt qu'un nom "militaire"

Hibana's X-KAIROS Launcher has been renamed to "Breach Pellets"

EE-ONE-D is now "Motion Detector Drone"

Logic Bomb is now "Hacking Device"

Evil Eye is now "Laser Camera"

Alibi's Pisma is now "Hologram projector"

Gu mines are "Toxic mines"

Ying's Candelas are now "Cluster Flash Charges"

Grzmot Mines are now "Concussion mines"

Eyenox Model III is now "Footprint tracker"

----------


## Redlight

Bon bah ESL vient de re-interdit l'utilisation de bouclier pour bloquer un accès  ::XD::

----------


## Frypolar

> Je sais pas si c'est uniquement pour le "Negro"
> 
> Dans les commentaires ils disent que quasi tous les gadgets ont changé de noms.
> Je vois ça plutôt pour faciliter l'intégration des nouveaux joueurs. C'est vraiment la fonction du gadget maintenant plutôt qu'un nom "militaire"
> 
> Hibana's X-KAIROS Launcher has been renamed to "Breach Pellets"
> 
> EE-ONE-D is now "Motion Detector Drone"
> 
> ...


Black Mirror marchait très bien justement... C'est aussi bien plus pratique à utiliser dans une phrase que "One-way bulletproof mirror" . Surtout que si tu veux savoir ce que fait un gadget, sa description est là pour ça, ça devrait être le rôle de ce petit paragraphe. Le nom du gadget en lui-même doit être court et facile à écrire ou dire pour faciliter la communication. Pour certains je veux bien que le nom n'aide pas quand ça ressemble à XS579-WZ mais ce n'est pas le cas de Mira ou Lesion par exemple.

----------


## Kaelis

Ça me gêne pas tellement ces nouveaux noms, on utilise beaucoup le nom de l'opérateur pour nommer un gadget. Je crois que j'ai jamais écrit ou dit "Black Mirror" en partie.

----------


## Wedgge

> Black Mirror marchait très bien justement... C'est aussi bien plus pratique à utiliser dans une phrase que "One-way bulletproof mirror" . Surtout que si tu veux savoir ce que fait un gadget, sa description est là pour ça, ça devrait être le rôle de ce petit paragraphe. Le nom du gadget en lui-même doit être court et facile à écrire ou dire pour faciliter la communication. Pour certains je veux bien que le nom n'aide pas quand ça ressemble à XS579-WZ mais ce n'est pas le cas de Mira ou Lesion par exemple.


En général on se fait pas chier, tous le monde utilise le système prénom de l'op =verbe, rapide et pratique même si ça peut porter à confusion sur les kapkan/frost chez certains petits poissons rouges  ::ninja:: .

----------


## AgentDerf

Yep on dit "Il y a un "Mira" au bout du couloir" ou "Attention au Kapkan par cette porte".

J'avoue que j'ai coupé le tchat texte depuis 2 semaines, et franchement dés fois c'est un peu chiant, mais les parties sont bien moins toxique! 
Et il reste le voice.
Et bon je joue souvent avec des potes.

Tu peux pas mettre un "GG" en fin de partie, mais je vais m'en remettre.

----------


## Shep1

> Yep on dit "Il y a un "Mira" au bout du couloir" ou "Attention au Kapkan par cette porte".
> 
> J'avoue que j'ai coupé le tchat texte depuis 2 semaines, et franchement dés fois c'est un peu chiant, mais les parties sont bien moins toxique! 
> Et il reste le voice.
> Et bon je joue souvent avec des potes.
> 
> Tu peux pas mettre un "GG" en fin de partie, mais je vais m'en remettre.


Idem. J'aurais tellement du le faire avant...

----------


## Korbeil

Moi je trouve que c'est important de pouvoir lâcher sa haine sur son mate nul.
C'est tellement plus sain et agréable  ::ninja::

----------


## Shep1

> Moi je trouve que c'est important de pouvoir lâcher sa haine sur son mate nul.
> C'est tellement plus sain et agréable


Moi j'aime bien quand ça joue teamplay perso. Je te montrerai un de ces quatres.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

De mon coté je n'ai plus le chat vocal, je n'entends rien et je ne peux pas parler.
Je me demande si ce n'est pas consécutif à mon ban.
En tout cas ça n'aide vraiment pas la team, je ne peux pas faire de calls, et je n'entends pas les leurs.
En revanche je peux toujours taper des insultes dans le chat écrit. Pas bien compris le but de la manœuvre si c'est lié à mon "ban".

----------


## Wedgge

Pareil je pouvais faire ni l'un ni l'autre, j'ai simplement activé/désactivé le chat écrit puis c'est revenu. La magie d'Ubisoft écoute.

----------


## Voodoonice

C'est assez étrange tous ces mouvements
Whiteshark et Chaoxys ne jouaient les qualifs pour la CL ?

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Pareil je pouvais faire ni l'un ni l'autre, j'ai simplement activé/désactivé le chat écrit puis c'est revenu. La magie d'Ubisoft écoute.


Ah cool je vais tester ça. Merci du tip.

----------


## Gastonton

J en ai marre de jouer avec des random niveau 2 qui rush comme des porc donc si deux trois canard veulent bien m ajouter je serais heureux de coop avec vous.

ID : zZGedyZz

----------


## Voodoonice

Pas très correct tous ça

----------


## Voodoonice

@Gastonton rajoute moi sur Uplay, même pseudo  :;):

----------


## Kaelis

Ca ban du boosté à tire larigot.

----------


## Aherys

> C'est assez étrange tous ces mouvements
> Whiteshark et Chaoxys ne jouaient les qualifs pour la CL ?


Si mais rx et moi n'étions pas satisfait de notre équipe (des problemes internes qui ne concerne que nous, pas de dispute ni de drama hein !).
Rx fait ça vie, et moi je m'en fiche de la CL ou de la PL, ce qui m’intéresse c'est l'équipe et sa motivation/niveau de jeu.

du coup a notre départ, White et Chao ce sont imposé pour nos anciens mates comme de bon choix, et pour white/chao ça fait une qualification gratuite.
En eSport ça bouge toujours beaucoup, surtout sur R6.

----------


## n0ra

Ah en fait ce sont des bans de 15 jours.

 :Facepalm:

----------


## Korbeil

> Ah en fait ce sont des bans de 15 jours.


 :Facepalm:  la déception quand on a découvert ça quoi ...

----------


## Redlight

Ubi m'étonnera toujours dans leur capacité à nous décevoir. Vraiment c'est du haut level.

----------


## n0ra

Et les stats ne sont pas reset  ::lol:: 

 :Facepalm:

----------


## Redlight

> Et les stats ne sont pas reset


Rien que dalle, ils leur filent 15j de vacances histoire de tester un autre jeu et de conserver leur diamant. Et ils reviendront la saison prochaine. Sérieux je comprend pas Ubi quand t'as des mec capables de claquer 30$ pour passer diamant . Pourquoi ils ne bannissent pas leur compte définitivement quand tu peux trouver le jeu pour 15$ ?

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Mais en fait, c'est pas bien grave. C'est juste un badge.
L'important c'est que les cheaters eux soient bannis.
La saison prochaine les mecs vont perdre le diamant, ils auront eu leur petit charm et ils retourneront jouer avec les copper.
Et si actuellement tu les croises en rank quand c'est du niveau plat/diams bah ils feront du 0-0-9 et voilà.

----------


## Redlight

> Mais en fait, c'est pas bien grave. C'est juste un badge.
> L'important c'est que les cheaters eux soient bannis.
> La saison prochaine les mecs vont perdre le diamant, ils auront eu leur petit charm et ils retourneront jouer avec les copper.
> Et si actuellement tu les croises en rank quand c'est du niveau plat/diams bah ils feront du 0-0-9 et voilà.


Le soucis c'est qu'il nourrissent l'industrie du cheat. Les mec récupèrent des fonds, développent de nouvelles version de leur programme et gagne des thune en boostant des gens. La plupart des cheaters que j'ai croisé cette saison c'était des mecs qui en boostait d'autre. Et étant donné que les cheaters récupèrent des compte pour que dalle, ils peuvent continuer leur activité même s'ils sont bannis tant qu'ils ont des clients. Il faut dissuader de recourir à ce genre de service.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Le soucis c'est qu'il nourrissent l'industrie du cheat. Les mec récupèrent des fonds, développent de nouvelles version de leur programme et gagne des thune en boostant des gens. La plupart des cheaters que j'ai croisé cette saison c'était des mecs qui en boostait d'autre. Et étant donné que les cheaters récupèrent des compte pour que dalle, ils peuvent continuer leur activité même s'ils sont bannis tant qu'ils ont des clients. Il faut dissuader de recourir à ce genre de service.


Vu comme ça, en effet.

----------


## Wedgge

Cela date un peu désormais, mais King George avait posté il y a un mois sur reddit quelques propositions pour trouver des solutions contre les hackers ou tout du moins limiter le cheat : Cheating/Hacking is Rampant on PC, here are some solutions to minimize it.




> Cheating has become RAMPANT in ranked on PC, long term this will destroy the game. I and other content creators constantly post about this, I’m hoping that by posting it on Reddit the issue may reach more people. I have a number of friends who just left to go play other games because it is so bad rn. I am not just here to complain about it, I have some suggestions to help with the problem. You can never completely eliminate cheating, but you can minimize it greatly. To be clear I do not have a background in computer programming, or law, so please let me know if some of this isn’t possible.
> Essential:
> 
> First and foremost is the problem of boosting, cheaters are being paid to boost people to higher ranks. Remove the games with cheaters in them from all participants once someone from the game is banned, and all their previous games for the season. This means all elo, w/l, k/d, stats, etc are all erased from any game a cheater was in for that season. 95% of the problem ends here.
> 
> Forced email authentication when logging into a new computer with uplay. Contrary to what some may think cheating is not even earning Ubisoft money, the people that cheat buy stolen accounts for pennies. They then cheat on them until they are banned, and go to the next stolen account. This then causes an innocent person to be banned, and lose their account. This will also cut down on support tickets for stolen accounts, because the person will need access to email and password. Optional if this does not work, you can force 2 factor authentication (google, phone number, etc). I think email would probably be sufficient, but this is a last resort option. The reason I list this as optional is because it is great in theory, but will possibly deter some people from playing. I do not think it will be necessary if the other parts of the list are used.
> 
> Hardware bans, battleye to my knowledge is capable of hardware bans. Using this feature will deter a good number of cheaters. Banning motherboard, cpu, gpu is very costly to replace, and another step if they decide to spoof it.
> 
> ...

----------


## Redlight

> Vu comme ça, en effet.


Après il faut lutter contre les cheaters eux-même mais c'est très difficile et tous les jeux ont connu des difficultés. Ce qui est dommage c'est qu'Ubi avait les noms, la possibilité de frapper fort et n'ont fait qu'avertir.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Ban de 15 jours...  :Facepalm: 

Sinon balaise aussi :

----------


## Agano

Haaa super, un camouflage pour une arme d'un opérateur que j'ai pas  ::o:

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Haaa super, un camouflage pour une arme d'un opérateur que j'ai pas


rooh ça va, c'est un commun, un légendaire aurait fait plus mal.

----------


## Gtag

> Ban de 15 jours... 
> 
> Sinon balaise aussi :
> 
> https://i.redd.it/r9f9cev1g2c11.jpg


Je veux pas avoir l'air de pinailler et d'être l'avocat du diable dont je suis le salarié, mais Holograph et Hologram en anglais sont deux choses différentes.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Je veux pas avoir l'air de pinailler et d'être l'avocat du diable dont je suis le salarié, mais Holograph et Hologram en anglais sont deux choses différentes.


Oh bien vu, j’avais même pas vu la diff. Chopé ça sur reddit ça m'a fait rire.

Edit :

j'ai regardé wikipedia pour holograph et 



> A holograph is a document written entirely in the handwriting of the person whose signature it bears


Du coup wtf la description du gadget.




> Ce Gadget n'est pas un épluche patate.





> Attention ! ce flim n'est pas un flim sur le « cyclimse ». Merci de votre compréhension

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Sinon un possible leak :

----------


## n0ra

> Sinon un possible leak :
> 
> https://i.redd.it/dmoavq4n20c11.jpg


Oui, en voyant le trailer crossover R6S/GRW il y a un gros focus sur ce personnage et ça m'a fait tilt.

----------


## Frypolar

> Je veux pas avoir l'air de pinailler et d'être l'avocat du diable dont je suis le salarié, mais Holograph et Hologram en anglais sont deux choses différentes.


Oui mais le "holograph" a plutôt l’air d’être une typo vu que plus loin dans le texte il est dit que Prisma est bien meilleur qu’un "hologram".

----------


## Frypolar

Shatte à la fin  :^_^:

----------


## mcr47

Je viens de commencer (et finir  ::|: ) la mission R6 dans Ghost Recon Wildlands et ben c'est fort convenue tout ça.
Petits screens réunion de famille. En plus pour ceux qui comme moi jouent à R6 et Ghost en Français, les voix des différents persos ne sont pas les mêmes d'un jeu à l'autre. :Boom:

----------


## Shep1

Le truc des voix ça la fou quand même mal je trouve... C'est la même boîte qui développe les deux jeux et ils sont pas sortie tu il y a 10 ans, donc les acteurs doivent être encore dispo....

----------


## Agano

Oui c'est bizarre. Leurs doubleurs sont bons en plus, je pige pas pourquoi ils ne les ont pas repris. Peut-être que c'est une question d'éloignement, c'est quels studios qui les ont développés?

----------


## Flipmode

Ils étaient pas non plus obligé de mettre les mêmes skin que dans R6 ?

Je veux dire, le contexte et/ou la mission sont pas les mêmes que dans R6 ?

----------


## Agano

Difficile à dire vu qu'il n'y a pas de scénario dans R6, à part la dernière situation sur le campus universitaire et sa cinématique de fin qui évoque vaguement un groupuscule terroriste spécialisé dans les attaques NBC. Mais oui ça fait bizarre de voir Twitch en tenue urbaine du GIGN alors qu'elle est en plein milieu de la Bolivie.

----------


## mcr47

> Mais oui ça fait bizarre de voir Twitch en tenue urbaine du GIGN alors qu'elle est en plein milieu de la Bolivie.


C'est ce que je me disait, mais ça aurait pu être pire. Un Blackbeard en tenue de pirate par exemple. :;):

----------


## Frypolar

> Oui c'est bizarre. Leurs doubleurs sont bons en plus, je pige pas pourquoi ils ne les ont pas repris. Peut-être que c'est une question d'éloignement, c'est quels studios qui les ont développés?


Montréal pour R6 et un studio de Paris pour Wildlands il me semble.

----------


## ERIC PAPE

> Le truc des voix ça la fou quand même mal je trouve... C'est la même boîte qui développe les deux jeux et ils sont pas sortie tu il y a 10 ans, donc les acteurs doivent être encore dispo....


C'est Ubisoft Paris d'un coté et Montréal de l'autre, et pour la disponibilité des acteurs, c'est pas garanti. Ils peuvent très bien être sous contrat pendant la période où Ubi travaillait sur ce dlc.

----------


## Redlight

Ah ah le MM, une team full plat 3-1 contre 2 diamant, Shaiko et du plat 1-2.

Mais bon les potes à Shaiko ils savent tout sur tout, 3 moyens de flank le mec te préshot au moment où tu te ramène, tu pètes une porte pour spawnkill à l'autre bout du monde, t'as un preshot qui pars dedans au spawn.

----------


## Wedgge

Faut s'y faire, ça joue comme ça en diamant/hight plat, la dernière fois sur le Stream de Noeera de Method tu avais des manos de chez Mockit, Aherys et EZ qui taguaient sensiblement contre ce que tu as pu rencontrer et même en la jouant en mode yolo avec un zbeul immense sur le vocal les types claquaient quasiment que du préshot et faisait du tryhard, même chose pour leur vis à vis.

----------


## Redlight

Le soucis surtout c'est qu'on aurait pas du les rencontrer, le MM global était grave à leur avantage. Mais j'ai eut qu'un seul match équilibré de la soirée de toute façon.

----------


## Redlight

Une petite vidéo pour les drones durant la phase de prep qui m'a permis de faire un vrai level up de ce côté (surtout sur chalet  ::love:: )

https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...rep_phase_for/

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Mis à part une sur Chalet qui permet d'avoir une belle vue depuis l'extérieur sur la fireplace et celle dans le lobby de Bank, le reste t'as plus vite fait de balancer directement le drone sur les terrasses ou balcon plutôt que de perdre 5 minutes à faire du parkour, non ?

----------


## Redlight

> Mis à part une sur Chalet qui permet d'avoir une belle vue depuis l'extérieur sur la fireplace et celle dans le lobby de Bank, le reste t'as plus vite fait de balancer directement le drone sur les terrasses ou balcon plutôt que de perdre 5 minutes à faire du parkour, non ?


C'est pour la phase de prep. Par exemple sur Littoral, ça te permet de t'assurer que la balcon VIP est sûr avant d'y monter. Ca permet d'économiser du temps (de l'ordre de 10-20s) ou un drone intule qui aurait spawner dans un endroit qui ne t'intéresse pas et dans ce cas tu gagnes encore plus de temps car si c'est le seul qu'il te reste tu dois souvent le ramener à toi.

Sur Chalet par exemple, je n'utilise pas l'endroit que tu cite, mais plus celui du balcon master perso ça me permet avec Hibana d'éviter de droner et d'être vulnérable à l'extérieur. Un check rapide de mon drone dans la chambre et je peux monter et peter la trappe très très vite, ou avec BB d'aller sur la balcon bureau pour prendre de longue ligne. Et souvent pour balancer ton drone dans ces endroit tu dois t'exposer.

Sur Oregon ça te permet d'éviter d'entrer par le lobby principale et de prendre l'escalier, tu peux donc surprendre tes adversaires et encore une fois tu gagnes un temps précieux (aller à la fenêtre armurerie -> casser la fenêtre -> balancer ton drone pour vérifier l'étage). Avec un drone déjà à l'étage pendant la phase de prep tu as donc déjà un indice si tu vois passer quelqu'un et tu es prêt tout de suite.

----------


## Wedgge



----------


## Shep1

> Une petite vidéo pour les drones durant la phase de prep qui m'a permis de faire un vrai level up de ce côté (surtout sur chalet )
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...rep_phase_for/


Connu pour ma part à 95%

----------


## Aherys

> Le soucis surtout c'est qu'on aurait pas du les rencontrer, le MM global était grave à leur avantage. Mais j'ai eut qu'un seul match équilibré de la soirée de toute façon.





> Faut s'y faire, ça joue comme ça en diamant/hight plat, la dernière fois sur le Stream de Noeera de Method tu avais des manos de chez Mockit, Aherys et EZ qui taguaient sensiblement contre ce que tu as pu rencontrer et même en la jouant en mode yolo avec un zbeul immense sur le vocal les types claquaient quasiment que du préshot et faisait du tryhard, même chose pour leur vis à vis.


Je vous rassure, c'est la même choses de notre coté lorsqu'on joue en solo. 

Le soucis est le suivant : la répartition des ranks fait qu'il y'a peu de joueurs plat, et très, très très, TRÈS, très peu de diamants, oui, même sur 35 millions de joueurs.
Au niveau gold, le MM est équilibré, au niveau plat, il fait ce qu'il peu, avec ce qu'il la. Si y'a 5 random plat II tous en soloQ, et si y'a 5 diamants en five stack... il seront placer entre eux, car sinon, l'un ou l'autre, risque de ne pas avoir de partie dans des temps raisonnable.

Et je bataille ferme auprès d'Ubisoft pour faire changer cela (je ne suis pas le seul). Je ne peu spoiler rien du tout, si ce n'est vous dire ce qui est déjà révélé : le 5 stack sera normalement bientôt sur une Q séparée.

----------


## Frypolar

> Et je bataille ferme auprès d'Ubisoft pour faire changer cela (je ne suis pas le seul). Je ne peu spoiler rien du tout, si ce n'est vous dire ce qui est déjà révélé : le 5 stack sera normalement bientôt sur une Q séparée.


Ça c’est bien mais pas pour régler le problème. Si une équipe veut jouer un peu sérieusement, un ranked réservé aux groupes de 5 c’est plutôt intéressant. Par contre ça ne changera pas grand chose au ranked normal. Le cœur du problème c’est leur manière de calculer les points des joueurs. Remettre à zéro le score à chaque saison c’est débile. Déterminer le nombre de points gagnés ou perdus dans un match en fonction du nombre de parties jouées dans la saison c’est débile aussi. Là le meilleur moyen d’être dans les rangs élevés ce n’est pas d’être bon ou de beaucoup jouer mais de bien jouer tes premiers matchs, là où tu gagnes plein de points par victoire.

Je comprends vraiment pas ce que fait Ubi, il y a pas mal de système de classement dont on connaît où devine le fonctionnement et qui ont de bien meilleurs résultats. À partir du moment où le système de classement est pété, forcément l’expérience en ranked est daubée... Le pire c’est que ça commence à faire quelques années et ils n’ont rien touché.

----------


## Redlight

La meilleur strat pour avoir un haut rang. C'est de te stack par 5 et d'enchainer 30 match en fin de saison quand le ELO est bien tassé. C'est débile.

La je suis plat 2 quasi 3900 et je gagne 25 points par game  :<_<: .

Mais je me dis quand en pleine soirée on se tape une team diamant (tous) versus du plat 2 (hier) il y a vraiment un soucis. J'ai calculer c'est dans les 20% de delta global.

@Aherys : je t'ai ajouté mais tu ne m'as jamais accepter  :Emo:

----------


## Aherys

Ahhhh, je t'ajoute moi =D

J'ai beaucoup de demande d'amis =/

----------


## MAIVLY

> La meilleur strat pour avoir un haut rang. C'est de te stack par 5 et d'enchainer 30 match en fin de saison quand le ELO est bien tassé. C'est débile.


Ha mince c'est pour ça que j'ai failli taper le diams pendant velvet shell  ::sad::

----------


## Redlight

> Ha mince c'est pour ça que j'ai failli taper le diams pendant velvet shell


Ouais certainement. Mais j'ai encore du mal a dégager un profil type du Plat. Par exemple hier je me retrouve avec Fryky ancien Penta donc diamant et gros niveau à priori (il n'a rien fait de fou de la game). Donc en face on se retrouve contre 2 diamant dont un qui a un gros niveau (un qui a du faire des lan officielle mais non inconnue). On se fait rouler dessus 4-2 les mecs étaient ultra chaud, mais a priori le MM était équilibré. Partie suivante certainement les pires types avec qui j'ai pu jouer en ranked (à base de : je vais te tk, ferme ta gueule t'es que Plat, t'as un K/D de merde. Ils se sont pris le bec tout du long, je suis resté silencieux et j'ai prié pour en finir vite). Mais partie plutôt équilibré dans le MM et bien on leur a tellement roulé dessus (4-1) que personne ne restait sur objectif, 5 roamers sur Oregon et c'est passé crème.

D'une partie à l'autre le niveau Plat passe du tout ou rien. C'est assez étrange.

----------


## Agano

Ha moi aussi, je ne comprenais pas comment je parvenais à décrocher le rang Or. C'était pour ça  ::o:

----------


## Noxx

Pas facile la reprise après 3 semaines de congés, malgré tout je lance 4 ranks pour 1 victoire 5-4. Dernière game en rank on joue contre une équipe de 4 - DEUS, et un mec en IIIIII qui nous éclate, 4-0 ou il termine dans les 15 kills mais ou il quitte la game à 3-0 lorsqu'on se retrouve en 3 vs 1 histoire de pas prendre la victoire. On a tous report la team DEUS...

----------


## Redlight

> Pas facile la reprise après 3 semaines de congés, malgré tout je lance 4 ranks pour 1 victoire 5-4. Dernière game en rank on joue contre une équipe de 4 - DEUS, et un mec en IIIIII qui nous éclate, 4-0 ou il termine dans les 15 kills mais ou il quitte la game à 3-0 lorsqu'on se retrouve en 3 vs 1 histoire de pas prendre la victoire. On a tous report la team DEUS...


C'est peut être rien. J'ai déjà joué avec un mec comme ça. C'est souvent des mecs très bon, mais qui ne veulent pas tryhard sur ce compte (souvent un smurf) du coup une fois atteint un certain niveau il quitte la game pour ne pas monter au delà d'un certain rang. Histoire de jouer tranquille en ranked.

C'est surprenant mais vu la daube qu'est devenu le casual ça se comprend.

----------


## Noxx

> C'est peut être rien. J'ai déjà joué avec un mec comme ça. C'est souvent des mecs très bon, mais qui ne veulent pas tryhard sur ce compte (souvent un smurf) du coup une fois atteint un certain niveau il quitte la game pour ne pas monter au delà d'un certain rang. Histoire de jouer tranquille en ranked.
> 
> C'est surprenant mais vu la daube qu'est devenu le casual ça se comprend.


La casu est clairement pas au niveau, le nombre de game ou les joueurs leave, les tk, les insultes. Une petite pénalité genre 5/10min si on quitte une game casu et la possibilité de choisir son site de défense ça serait bien.

----------


## Gtag

Le Havok se met à jour sur le serveur de test aujourd'hui à 16h00.

----------


## Redlight

C'est donc ça le patch de 3.17 GB. Hâte de voir tout les nouveau bug  :Bave: 

Si seulement ça pouvait ramener les raptor leg  :Emo:

----------


## MAIVLY

> Si seulement ça pouvait ramener les raptor leg


Petit ange parti trop tôt, nous ne t'oublierons jamais  ::cry::

----------


## UberBonisseur

> Si seulement ça pouvait ramener les raptor leg


Les quoi? 

https://plays.tv/s/LqIau5fOAsN3

----------


## ElviejoDragon

J'ai relancé récemment ça faisait longtemps. 
C'est cool on ne désamorce plus les bombes à coups de crosse, c'était pourtant de la haute technologie.
Question de déblocage : Alibi ou Maestro ? Sont-ce les meillleurs ?

----------


## Aherys

Maestro. Alibi c'est bien pour de la ranked solo, mais c'est pas extraordinaire comme perso. C'est en revanche super fun a jouer.




> Ouais certainement. Mais j'ai encore du mal a dégager un profil type du Plat. Par exemple hier je me retrouve avec Fryky ancien Penta donc diamant et gros niveau à priori (il n'a rien fait de fou de la game). Donc en face on se retrouve contre 2 diamant dont un qui a un gros niveau (un qui a du faire des lan officielle mais non inconnue). On se fait rouler dessus 4-2 les mecs étaient ultra chaud, mais a priori le MM était équilibré. Partie suivante certainement les pires types avec qui j'ai pu jouer en ranked (à base de : je vais te tk, ferme ta gueule t'es que Plat, t'as un K/D de merde. Ils se sont pris le bec tout du long, je suis resté silencieux et j'ai prié pour en finir vite). Mais partie plutôt équilibré dans le MM et bien on leur a tellement roulé dessus (4-1) que personne ne restait sur objectif, 5 roamers sur Oregon et c'est passé crème.
> 
> D'une partie à l'autre le niveau Plat passe du tout ou rien. C'est assez étrange.


C'est le problème d'R6, complétement fuck sur le matchmaking/rank. La saison dernière j’étais classé 7eme monde, 3eme europe si j'ai bonne mémoire, avec 6k5 d'elo, ça m'empecher pas de tomber avec des personnes qui de toutes évidence débarqué sur le jeu, et c'est pas des chi-chi de pro en mode "il est nul ce mec" alors que le gars a un niveau tout a fait correcte pour la moyenne des joueurs... non, je parle réellement de type qui avais du mal a se déplacer sur la carte. Et ça reste mon énigme, comment tu peu être classé 7eme mondiale, et tomber avec un type qui en souffrance sur son clavier ? y'a quand même un petit probleme  :^_^:

----------


## KiwiX

Bon, j'ai réinstallé cette saloperie. Qui est chaud pour en faire le soir ? Z'êtes toujours sur mumble ?

----------


## Kaelis

On a pas mal joué ce week-end, ça se tente.

----------


## Redlight

> Bon, j'ai réinstallé cette saloperie. Qui est chaud pour en faire le soir ? Z'êtes toujours sur mumble ?


Il fait 35° partout en France, bien sûr qu'on est chaud.

----------


## Styxounet

> Il fait 35° partout en France, bien sûr qu'on est chaud.


Putain j'ai ri  ::P:

----------


## Agano

Le compte FB d'R6 vient de teaser la prochaine saison, apparemment une refonte d'Hereford.

----------


## n0ra

La refonte d'Hereford avec temps de pluie.

----------


## Redlight

Joghurtzz bench et remplacer chez M par Falko à une semaine du Major  :Facepalm: 

Selon ses dires la raison est sa toxicité qui empêchait la team de progresser qui lui est reprochée.

----------


## ElviejoDragon

Hello, question suite à la découverte des nouveautés : le laser de maestro porte à l'infini ? 
Et il passe les hublots de l'avion ? Je me suis fait zapper en étant encore à l'extérieur. C'était ça ?

----------


## Korbeil

> Hello, question suite à la découverte des nouveautés : le laser de maestro porte à l'infini ? 
> Et il passe les hublots de l'avion ? Je me suis fait zapper en étant encore à l'extérieur. C'était ça ?


Il peut poser son gadget dehors Maestro  ::):

----------


## Kaelis

Oui pour la portée infinie, par contre je ne crois pas que le laser traverse les hublots. Soit le Maestro était posé à l'extérieur ou devant une porte ouverte, soit il a tiré à travers des trous fait par Glaz ou un BOSG (ça paraît peu probable).

----------


## Redlight

Plus probable que l'Evil Eye était à l'extérieur, je n'ai jamais tester à travers les hublots en revanche.

----------


## AgentDerf

J'avais vu une vidéo de la position d'un gadget de maestro assez couillu.
Le gars sort par l'arrière gauche de l'avion, monte par l'échelle, et se retrouve au niveau de la trappe dans le "toit" de l'avion. Et il pose la tourelle sur la queue de l'avion.
Du coup il peut donner des coups de laser a tous les moches à l’extérieur, surtout Glaz qui zone sur les ailes. 
Par contre faut se sentir de monte la haut sans se prendre une balle, car tu as un bon gros "ennemi détecter à l’extérieur" sur ta gueule et tu dois être une cible facile pendant la pose de la tourelle.

Edit : La vidéo :

https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...e_you_feeling/

----------


## Wedgge

> Joghurtzz bench et remplacer chez M par Falko à une semaine du Major 
> 
> Selon ses dires la raison est sa toxicité qui empêchait la team de progresser qui lui est reprochée.


Visiblement il est mis sur le banc des remplaçants, il va faire porteur d'eau comme on dit dans mon milieu  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Redlight

> Visiblement il est mis sur le banc des remplaçants, il va faire porteur d'eau comme on dit dans mon milieu .


Pas vraiment il est 6ieme uniquement contractuellement, il a même déclaré que si M le rappelait pour le Major de Paris il déclinerait. En gros il ne rejouera plus avec eux.

----------


## Noxx

> Pas vraiment il est 6ieme uniquement contractuellement, il a même déclaré que si M le rappelait pour le Major de Paris il déclinerait. En gros il ne rejouera plus avec eux.


Moche, Jog était un pilier chez M et la limite il empêchait la cohésion du groupe et il etait toxic.

----------


## Redlight

La nouvelle saison approche.

Donc un opérateur avec un chalumeau oxyacétylénique et un autre qui j'ai l'impression peut déployer des portes électrifié sur les portes et/ou fenêtre avec un dispositif à la Tesla j'imagine. Et ce que j'imagine c'est que le dispositif Tesla ne serait vulnerable que de l'intérieur de la pièces où il est déployé.

Mais je peux complètement me gourrer.

----------


## Gtag

> Mais je peux complètement me gourrer.


Oui.

----------


## Frypolar

::XD::

----------


## MAIVLY

> ... trous fait par Glaz ou un BOSG (ça paraît peu probable).


Le BOSG ne fait plus de trou sur les vitres de l'avion. Sinon ça serais foire au spawnkill sauce Vigil

Sinon, pour l'annonce de Grim sky, ça serait pas un nouvel opé à bouclier à droite ? Je sais qu'Ubi a dit que ça serais trop galère d'en faire d'autres, mais bon...

----------


## Redlight

> Oui.


Mouais pas totalement quand même, c'est bien un chalumeau pour le premier opérateur non ? J'avais pas lu le post qui allait avec. Le second on peut je pense écarter que ça soit un nouveau bouclier vu qu'il ne comporte que des barreaux et pas de vitre. Du coup ça pourrait être un genre de renfort avec d'énorme spot qui éblouissent ceux qui les regardent. L'opérateur semble porter des lunettes de soleil d'ailleurs. En revanche ça parle d'une nana mais elle est chauve sur le visuel  :tired:

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> ça serait pas un nouvel opé à bouclier à droite ? Je sais qu'Ubi a dit que ça serais trop galère d'en faire d'autres, mais bon...


En def fort peu probable =)

----------


## Frypolar

> En revanche ça parle d'une nana mais elle est chauve sur le visuel


Non, on voit mieux ici : https://i.redd.it/nv728xuu9pe11.jpg  :;): 

- - - Updated - - -




> En def fort peu probable =)


Bouclier déployable ? Mais je préfère l’idée de Redlight.

----------


## Kaelis

> En def fort peu probable =)


Vu qu'il y a écrit "Police" d'façon...

Pour l'autre je sais plus qui ni pourquoi mais j'ai entendu parlé de flammes (à la Capitao) à plusieurs reprises sur Mumble (après en ce moment c'est la foire à se faire mousser, perso je jugerai sur pièce).

----------


## Redlight

> Non, on voit mieux ici : https://i.redd.it/nv728xuu9pe11.jpg 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Bouclier déployable ? Mais je préfère l’idée de Redlight.


Je la vois toujours chauve perso.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Je la vois toujours chauve perso.


La fille est à droite.

----------


## Redlight

> La fille est à droite.


Nop : https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/e...m:174-76770-32

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Bah dans ce cas je vois également un/une chauve.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> The first Operator is a Defender from Great Britain. *She*’s a tough* police* officer


- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bah dans ce cas je vois également un/une chauve.


On pourrais aussi voir une femme avec un grand front et les cheveux attaché en arrière bien tendus genre bien plats sur la tête. 

Edit : Ou alors un masque mais je vois pas bien ce que ça viendrait foutre là.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Après, ça serait pas la première fois qu'Ubi se plante.
Le perso au chalumeau ressemble bien à une femme. Et celui avec sa fenêtre bizarre à un homme.

----------


## Frypolar

Ben la torche pourrait être en défense.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Ben la torche pourrait être en défense.


Mais le style du "police" sur la fenêtre blindée fait bien British quand même.

----------


## Frypolar

C’est vrai !

----------


## Flipmode

Vous les casez tout de suite homme femme, Ils sont peut être non binaire !

----------


## Agano

Avec un dixième de sang libanais?

----------


## Shep1

Pour moi l'Américain c'est celui avec le truc qui fait une flamme rouge et qui semble en effet être un chalumeau.
L'anglais c'est le deuxième avec certainement une cagoule et un uniforme type "Armed police" britannique. Je pense à une variante du bouclier tactique de défense. Un genre de bouclier avec les arcs verts/bleu qui serait un truc qui blesse ou désoriente le mec qui l'enjambe. Un sorte de mix entre le bouclier  électrifié et Castle... Mais je peux me tromper.

----------


## Flipmode

Les gants en caoutchouc c'est pour les soirées coquine.

----------


## MAIVLY

> Edit : Ou alors un masque mais je vois pas bien ce que ça viendrait foutre là.

----------


## Frypolar

Bonne petite reprise avec KiwiX hier, je crois qu'on a perdu qu'une map  :Cigare:

----------


## AgentDerf

Je suis curieux de voir le gars avec son chalumeau. On a pour le moment que 2 gars qui peuvent défoncer un mur renforcé, Hibana et Thermite.
Je me demande comment il va découper? 
Peut-être que du coup il pourra pas être contré par un brouilleur ou une batterie, mais que l'animation de découpe sera longue. Un espèce de sledge des murs renforcé?

Pour l'autre, je sais pas, je dirais qu'il peut rajouter des barreaux aux fenêtres (ou portes?), ce qui bloquerai le passage, mais pas le tir... mais cela me parait un peu trop puissant.
Complètement condamné l'accès à un objectif c'est violant quand même. Après j'imagine qu'il doit avoir moyen de le faire sauter, un peu à la mira en faisant sauter une valve pour le replier... on verra le 17 août.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Le nombre de bites découpées dans les murs qu'on va avoir !

----------


## KiwiX

> Bonne petite reprise avec KiwiX hier, je crois qu'on a perdu qu'une map


Ouais  :Cigare:  Heureusement que t'étais là, comme même.

----------


## AgentDerf

> Le nombre de bites découpées dans les murs qu'on va avoir !


Ça va être le

----------


## Aherys

Ah c'est horrible, j'ai envie de vous spoil la nouvelle opération, ça démange  :^_^: 
Attendez-vous a ce que les deux soit aussi important que la venu de Mira, c'est tout ce que je peu vous dire.

Certains vont raler, mais objectivement, je pense que la meta va être super sympa, et bien booster le teamplay.

----------


## Redlight

A mon avis le "breacher" ne sera pas capable de faire un trou complet ou alors tout petit, il aura plus vocation à faire des meutrière (avec Blackbeard) ça pourrait être une bonne technique afin d'avoir une vue sur l'objectif ou balancer du stuff. Mais non contrable par Bandit ou Mute. Ou encore mieux créer des trappes n'importe ou sur la carte en coupant les barres metalique du plancher  :Bave: 

Et je vois bien le défenseur avec des barricades déployables pour bloquer des accès, soit des trous dans des murs, soit des des couloirs. Avec de gros spot pour aveugler tout personnes regardant dans sa direction. Ca permettrait de sécurisé des rotations et de pouvoir tirer les personnes faisant face aux barricades.

----------


## Raoul Wolfoni

Dites, quel est l’intérêt de péter un mur avant de le renforcer et de mettre une Mira ?

Ce que KingGeorges fait dans les premières minutes de cette vidéo par exemple :

----------


## Redlight

Ca te dégage un peu plus le champs de vision de la mira. Pour le coup il le fait beaucoup sur le premier mur  ::XD::

----------


## Kaelis

J'imagine que c'est pour avoir un mur plus fin en enlevant la couche de bois, ça permet d'avoir un plus grand angle de vision quand tu regardes à travers le Mira quand il est posé pas vu la vidéo mais c'est probablement l'effet recherché).

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Dites, quel est l’intérêt de péter un mur avant de le renforcer et de mettre une Mira ?
> 
> Ce que KingGeorges fait dans les premières minutes de cette vidéo par exemple :


Pour élargir le champ de vision de la Mira.
Si tu ne fais rien, t'as un peu de mur sur le Black Mirror.
Après, tu peux le faire soit avant de renforcer, soit une fois la Mira posée. Mais ça implique que tu fasse le tour de ton mur renforcé pour péter les restes de mur en trop. Pas la méthode la plus rapide donc.

----------


## Kaelis

C'est pas toujours possible  de faire le tour d'ailleurs (sur un mur extérieur par exemple) du coup le péter à l'intérieur avant c'est bien vu.

----------


## Raoul Wolfoni

Merci de vos explications !

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> https://tof.cx/images/2018/08/08/202...4d4798e50b.png


Oui je pensais bien à un masque comme ça, mais pour scotland yard je suis étonné.

----------


## Frypolar

> Je la vois toujours chauve perso.


Un chignon bien serré ?

----------


## Redlight

Peut etre ou des cheveux ras. Mais barbe qui voit la meuf à droite alors que le perso à une grosse moustache  ::XD::

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Tu vois une moustache toi ? Je vois un nuage de fumée sur sa tronche moi

----------


## Redlight

Je vois ça :

----------


## AgentDerf

> Ah c'est horrible, j'ai envie de vous spoil la nouvelle opération, ça démange 
> Attendez-vous a ce que les deux soit aussi important que la venu de Mira, c'est tout ce que je peu vous dire.
> 
> Certains vont raler, mais objectivement, je pense que la meta va être super sympa, et bien booster le teamplay.


Vas y balance, ca restera entre nous, il y a personne qui écoute.  ::siffle::

----------


## Gtag

> Vas y balance, ca restera entre nous, il y a personne qui écoute.


Ben si, justement. 
Moi je rigole bien à lire vos suppositions et vos hypothèses, pas envie que ça s'arrête.

----------


## Redlight

Et c'est sympa d'extrapoler et d'imaginer des choses sur quelques indices.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Ben si, justement. 
> Moi je rigole bien à lire vos suppositions et vos hypothèses, pas envie que ça s'arrête.


Ah mais c'est Gtag en fait. Le pseudo Bobby m'a mis dans le doute !!

----------


## Evene

L'image en plus grand :  

Lien : https://i.redd.it/nv728xuu9pe11.jpg

à priori le consensus sur ce qu'il faut voir 



voir une coupe comme ça

----------


## Flipmode

Ou y'a juste rien à voir parce qu'ils ont pas fini le personnage ?

----------


## Agano

Oui c'est plus ça amha. On voit rien en fait, c'est des mannequins en plastique.

----------


## Redlight

Le Six approche et du coup je suis le seul canard à avoir pris une place ?

----------


## Gtag

> Le Six approche et du coup je suis le seul canard à avoir pris une place ?


Je serai là, mais je ne sais pas si j'aurais du temps.

----------


## Redlight

Je me doute bien mon bon Gtag :/

----------


## MAIVLY

Je serais bien tenté de venir à la six aussi, il faut juste que je trouve un logement pas trop cher  ::P: 

D'ailleurs, ça intéresse quelqu'un de partager un Airbnb ?

----------


## Korbeil

C'est quand déjà ?  ::): 

En vrai suis à Paris donc pourquoi pas si je suis là !

----------


## MAIVLY

C'est à partir du vendredi 17 août jusqu'au dimanche, le pass 3 jours est à 60€

En vrai je suis super chaud, surtout que ya moyen que je bosse pas le lundi pour rentrer  ::lol::

----------


## Redlight

Tenez moi au jus on ira ensemble dans ce cas.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

En plus on voit des portes  ::o: 

Du coup la première situation va être sur une map bien différente de la prochaine version d'Hereford.

----------


## Flipmode

Si vous cliquez dans ma signature y'a des nouveaux t-shirts R6  ::ninja:: 

Et d'autres arrivent.

----------


## Frypolar

Ça me plaisait bien jusqu’au plan à 1:00, la map a l’air immense  :WTF:  Ça me fait un peu peur.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Ça me plaisait bien jusqu’au plan à 1:00, la map a l’air immense  Ça me fait un peu peur.


C'est le décors non?

----------


## Frypolar

Je sais pas. J’espère !

----------


## Gtag

> Je sais pas. J’espère !


La map est derrière le bâtiment en L, c'est celui à étage.
La tour est juste là pour remplacer les préfabriqués verts qui servaient notamment à Glaz.

----------


## Frypolar

Ouf ! Merci, j’ai eu peur après Skyscraper et Villa  :Emo:

----------


## Kaelis

Je préfère aussi qu'elle reste petite. Ça varie les maps, la tendance aux cartes géantes ça devient un problème pour moi (je vais pas refaire mon laïus).

----------


## Wedgge

> Je serais bien tenté de venir à la six aussi, il faut juste que je trouve un logement pas trop cher 
> 
> D'ailleurs, ça intéresse quelqu'un de partager un Airbnb ?


Pourquoi pas oui avec un airbnb ça peut être cool, j'ai pas encore payé ma place et j'ignore s'il en reste, mais on ira squatter chez Shep. Et faut que Bishop nous rince dans sa pizzeria, je mange peu pour un rugbyman  ::ninja:: .

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Pourquoi pas oui avec un airbnb ça peut être cool, j'ai pas encore payé ma place et j'ignore s'il en reste, mais on ira squatter chez Shep. Et faut que Bishop nous rince dans sa pizzeria, je mange peu pour un rugbyman .


Faudra pas oublier les ananas sur la pizza, et le miel !

----------


## Kaelis

Uplay déconne, peut pô jouer.

----------


## Shep1

> Pourquoi pas oui avec un airbnb ça peut être cool, j'ai pas encore payé ma place et j'ignore s'il en reste, mais on ira squatter chez Shep. Et faut que Bishop nous rince dans sa pizzeria, je mange peu pour un rugbyman .


Oui toi es plutôt liquide que solide y paraît.
@Gtag si tu es dispo un soir pour te joindre au groupe ce serait cool !

----------


## Wedgge

La Guiness ça nourrit autant qu'un steak vegan !

----------


## Gtag

> Oui toi es plutôt liquide que solide y paraît.
> @Gtag si tu es dispo un soir pour te joindre au groupe ce serait cool !


Je vais essayer de trouver un créneau !

----------


## MAIVLY

Super rework d'hereford, je suis hypé  :Clap: 

Je viens de prendre ma place pour les majors, il doit donc en rester !

----------


## Shep1

> Super rework d'hereford, je suis hypé 
> 
> Je viens de prendre ma place pour les majors, il doit donc en rester !


Même punition que Wedgge, si tu veux dormir à la maison, pas de soucis mais pas possible le 19 au soir...
Ce que vous pouvez faire c'est squatter la bouffe quand vous voulez par contre. On pourrait se retrouver au bar aussi le soir.

----------


## Korbeil

Un e-ticket ... avec des frais ?
Ils sont pas chié chez Ticketmaster  ::blink:: 

Bref, j'ai mon pass 3 jours. Je serais pas là le vendredi mais sans soucis les autres jours  :;):  ( parait que j'ai un taf D: )

@Shep: t'es vers Saint Denis toi aussi nan ?

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Un e-ticket ... avec des frais ?
> Ils sont pas chié chez Ticketmaster


J'ai toujours connu ça, 1€ chez digiticks en 2010.
Salauds.

----------


## Gtag

Explications.

----------


## Redlight

Penta qui bascule chez G2 !

----------


## Kaelis

Les problèmes de connexion durent depuis hier soir, ça commence à être embêtant.

----------


## Styxounet

> Même punition que Wedgge, si tu veux dormir à la maison, pas de soucis mais pas possible le 19 au soir...


La soirée du 19, c'est rien que Shepounet et moi  ::wub::

----------


## Gtag

> Les problèmes de connexion durent depuis hier soir, ça commence à être embêtant.
> 
> http://tof.cx/images/2018/08/10/0a2e...364d03f190.jpg
> 
> http://tof.cx/images/2018/08/10/a85d...26105bf2ba.jpg


C'est Orange qui merde, ça ne vient pas de chez Ubi.

----------


## Korbeil

> C'est Orange qui merde, ça ne vient pas de chez Ubi.


Peut-être que c'est aussi le rôle de l'éditeur de faire attention que si un problème tel arrive, on puisse quand même jouer ? 
J'imagine qu'une route a du être indisponible empêchant le serveur de connexion d'être joint. Du coup pourquoi pas dupliquer ce serveur ?
Ceci est une analyse totalement hypothétique sur l'architecture des serveurs Ubi, et si Orange merde au point d'empêcher d'accéder à des "duplicats", peut-être qu'il faudrait les mettre autre part géographiquement ?

Des idées ^^

----------


## Kaelis

De toute façon je peux que attendre, Ubi y peut rien apparemment et Orange je ne peux pas leur détailler le problème à part dire "Uplay marche pas".

----------


## Gtag

> Peut-être que c'est aussi le rôle de l'éditeur de faire attention que si un problème tel arrive, on puisse quand même jouer ? 
> J'imagine qu'une route a du être indisponible empêchant le serveur de connexion d'être joint. Du coup pourquoi pas dupliquer ce serveur ?
> Ceci est une analyse totalement hypothétique sur l'architecture des serveurs Ubi, et si Orange merde au point d'empêcher d'accéder à des "duplicats", peut-être qu'il faudrait les mettre autre part géographiquement ?
> 
> Des idées ^^


Non mais si Orange ferme un port utilisé par le jeu, on est baisé, on peut rien faire à part refaire tout le code réseau.
C'est pas juste une question de routage.

Après, je n'ai aucune idée de la source du pb, on sait juste que ça ne touche que les clients Orange (et ADSL me semble-t-il.)

----------


## n0ra



----------


## Korbeil

> Non mais si Orange ferme un port utilisé par le jeu, on est baisé, on peut rien faire à part refaire tout le code réseau.
> C'est pas juste une question de routage.
> 
> Après, je n'ai aucune idée de la source du pb, on sait juste que ça ne touche que les clients Orange (et ADSL me semble-t-il.)


Ah, comme je disais, c'était hypothétique, en effet le soucis est très moche de la part de Orange :D
C'est que c'est un port vraiment exotique ? Ah c'est pas ça du tout ?

(Je suis client Orange fibre, je n'ai pas le soucis)

EDIT: et mettre en place une range de port pour tel ou tel service ça s'est déjà fait :P

----------


## Shep1

> La soirée du 19, c'est rien que Shepounet et moi


On va faire une soirée rainbow. On va faire pleins de trous avec nos gros fusils.

----------


## n0ra

Alors c'est peut-être idiot, mais durant les orages les derniers jours il y a eu plusieurs coupures de courant. En rentrant le soir j'ai voulu lancer Origin, impossible, le client me donnait comme message d'erreur : "connexion en ligne actuellement indisponible".
Bizarrement, impossible de me connecter au serveur de jeu du MMO Crowfall. Pensant que le problème venait directement du jeu, j'ai envoyé des logs au service client et j'ai eu comme réponse qu'il y avait un problème via ma connexion/port.
Bah merde, j'avais joué au build précédent de Crowfall et là comme par enchantement il y aurait un problème avec ma connexion et les ports !


Résultat : En effet, les ports que j'avais ouverts il y a de ça plusieurs mois avaient été effacés de la configuration de ma livebox ! ce serait quand même étonnant que l'orage et les coupures de courant aient effacé la configuration ... et que cela touche des milliers de joueurs en France.
Bref, une fois les ports adéquats ouverts Origin a fonctionné de nouveau et Crowfall aussi.

C'est peut-être tout con mais le problème vient peut-être de là pour Uplay/R6S.

----------


## Kaelis

Je suis chez Orange avec la fibre, et Uplay a cessé de marcher correctement pendant que je jouais avec Typho.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Je suis chez Orange avec la fibre, et Uplay a cessé de marcher correctement pendant que je jouais avec Typho.


Pas de soucis pour moi chez Orange fibre à 00:29.

J'ai un peu transpiré quand même quand j'ai vu que ça prenait du temps à se connecter.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Explications.


Pas hyper clair n'empêche.

Si les point de pivot du FOV, du réticule et de la balle sont les mêmes il n'y a pas de problème si ?
Du coup ici on a des centre différents ?

Edit : en fait le réticule et sur le World FOV de 90 ou moins, alors que la balle est sur le weapon FOV de 50, du coup quand on a un recul, le réticule n'est plus au centre de l’écran, et c'est là que ça commence à merder entre l'angle du recul à FOV 90 rendu visuellement et l'angle du recul à FOV 50 calculé pour la trajectoire de la balle c'est ça ?

----------


## Gtag

> En fait le réticule et sur le World FOV de 90 ou moins, alors que la balle est sur le weapon FOV de 50, du coup quand on a un recul, le réticule n'est plus au centre de l’écran, et c'est là que ça commence à merder entre l'angle du recul à FOV 90 rendu visuellement et l'angle du recul à FOV 50 calculé pour la trajectoire de la balle c'est ça ?


Ouaip, du coup visuellement tu pouvais avoir l'impression d'être parfaitement sur la tête de toucher le type, puisque tu pouvais voir du sang, mais en fait ça touche le torse, puisque la balle arrivait en-dessous du centre du réticule.

Si on avait le même FOV sur les armes, ça ressemblerait à ARMA et ça masquerait une grande partie de l'écran, donc on triche.
Perso, je pense que c'est la news la plus importante pour Rainbow cette semaine et peut-être le plus gros fix de la prochaine saison. 

Vraiment hâte de tester ça.

----------


## Shep1

> Ouaip, du coup visuellement tu pouvais avoir l'impression d'être parfaitement sur la tête de toucher le type, puisque tu pouvais voir du sang, mais en fait ça touche le torse, puisque la balle touchait en-dessous du centre du réticule.
> 
> Si on avait le même FOV sur les armes, ça ressemblerait à ARMA et ça masquerait une grande partie de l'écran, donc on triche.
> Perso, je pense que c'est la news la plus importante pour Rainbow cette semaine et peut-être les plus gros fix de la prochaine saison. 
> 
> Vraiment hâte de tester ça.


Oui tu m'étonnes, l'arrivée de nouveaux reculs pour TOUTES les armes du jeu... Ça fait un sacré changement, même s'ils ont essayé de faire ressembler les nouveaux reculs aux anciens.

D'ailleurs checker tes mp.

----------


## Redlight

> Ouaip, du coup visuellement tu pouvais avoir l'impression d'être parfaitement sur la tête de toucher le type, puisque tu pouvais voir du sang, mais en fait ça touche le torse, puisque la balle arrivait en-dessous du centre du réticule.
> 
> Si on avait le même FOV sur les armes, ça ressemblerait à ARMA et ça masquerait une grande partie de l'écran, donc on triche.
> Perso, je pense que c'est la news la plus importante pour Rainbow cette semaine et peut-être le plus gros fix de la prochaine saison. 
> 
> Vraiment hâte de tester ça.


C'est le plus gros fix depuis la sortie du jeu tout simplement. Pouvoir tirer la où tu vises c'est mieux dans un fps.

Le décalage dépendrait donc de la taille de l'arme non ?

----------


## Gtag

> C'est le plus gros fix depuis la sortie du jeu tout simplement. Pouvoir tirer la où tu vises c'est mieux dans un fps.
> 
> Le décalage dépendrait donc de la taille de l'arme non ?


Sur PC, plus ton FOV était important, plus le décalage l'était.
La taille de l'arme n'avait pas d'influence là-dessus, le FOV était différent pour les armes mais il restait standard: 50°.

Si vous voulez constater, prenez un ACOG et un mur blanc, faites un full-auto et regardez la vidéo au ralenti.

La première part bien en haut de la flèche, mais la deuxième arrive clairement en-dessous, puisque la perspective est faussée par le recul.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Sur PC, plus ton FOV était important, plus le décalage l'était.
> La taille de l'arme n'avait pas d'influence là-dessus, le FOV était différent pour les armes mais il restait standard: 50°.
> 
> Si vous voulez constater, prenez un ACOG et un mur blanc, faites un full-auto et regardez la vidéo au ralenti.
> 
> La première part bien en haut de la flèche, mais la deuxième arrive clairement en-dessous, puisque la perspective est faussée par le recul.


Pourquoi alors cela était flagrant avec l'arme SAS ?

----------


## Frypolar

> C'est le plus gros fix depuis la sortie du jeu tout simplement. Pouvoir tirer la où tu vises c'est mieux dans un fps.


Et il arrive quasiment 3 ans après la sortie  ::ninja::  Sinon l’ajout de l’anticheat quelques mois après la sortie c’était pas mal comme amélioration aussi. Pour moi c’est celui-ci le plus important.

----------


## Wedgge

Messieurs, vous oubliez tous l'Opération Health.

----------


## Frypolar

:^_^:

----------


## Frypolar

Je viens de voir cette vidéo de Macie Jay : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVmwEVxHU3E et à la fin il parle d’un week-end gratuit à venir. Classique vous allez dire, mais apparemment Ubi a été chercher des streamers de battle royale pour faire des duos avec des joueurs de R6. Je sais pas qui a eu l’idée mais je dis bravo  ::):

----------


## Redlight

> Pourquoi alors cela était flagrant avec l'arme SAS ?


Bah ouais parce que dans l'article ça parle de l'arme qui tourne autour de son centre lors du recul. D'où ma remarque. Et que sur le l85a2 c'était flagrant et bcp moins sur le F2

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Bah ouais parce que dans l'article ça parle de l'arme qui tourne autour de son centre lors du recul. D'où ma remarque. Et que sur le l85a2 c'était flagrant et bcp moins sur le F2


Oui j'en avais tiré la même conclusion, et c'est vrai qu'il est bien grand ce l85a2 (j'avais oublié le nom).

Ça vient peut être de la position du viseur par rapport au centre de rotation, plus il est avancé et donc loin de ce centre plus les aberrations doivent être visibles. J'imagine.

----------


## MrBishop

> c'est vrai qu'il est bien grand ce l85a2


That's what she said.

 :B):

----------


## n0ra

Qui va tester l'open beta de Black Ops 4 ce soir ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Shep1

> Qui va tester l'open beta de Black Ops 4 ce soir ?


Toi ? Tout seul  ::trollface::

----------


## n0ra

> Toi ? Tout seul


 :Emo:

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Qui va tester l'open beta de Black Ops 4 ce soir ?


Ce troll  ::ninja::

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

On peut dire ce que l'on veut, n’empêche que dans les derniers headgears, il y a du bon :

----------


## Shep1

Oui c'est tactifresh comme il faut. C'est dommage pour IQ cela dit. Un si bel opérateur sans frag...  ::ninja::   :Fourbe:

----------


## Agano

Aaaaah, voilà qui est bien plus RP  ::o:

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Ouais on peut trouver de bons combos.

----------


## Aherys

> J'imagine que c'est pour avoir un mur plus fin en enlevant la couche de bois, ça permet d'avoir un plus grand angle de vision quand tu regardes à travers le Mira quand il est posé pas vu la vidéo mais c'est probablement l'effet recherché).


C'est exactement ça, casser le mur te permet d'augmenter sensiblement le champ de visions quand tu regarde aux extrémités avec le bon angle de vue, c'est vitale sur certaines mira car cela te permet d'avoir des informations importantes.




> Ou y'a juste rien à voir parce qu'ils ont pas fini le personnage ?


Ne t'en fait pas, ces opérateurs sont parfaitement finit / testé, et d'une façon générale les opérateurs doivent être développé tés en amont de leur date de sortie car nous avons parfois accès a des prototypes sur les sessions de test longtemps avant leur sortie.

Sans vouloir faire mon fanboy, et je sais que parfois il y'a des ratés (je les expérimente aussi hein  ::): ), je peu vous assurer qu'Ubisoft essaye de vraiment bien faire les choses, et met beaucoup de soins dans leur boulot, mine de rien, on as de la chance que ça soit Ubisoft et pas EA, ou valve qui développe R6.

----------


## Shep1

Je trouve que dans l'ensemble ça va aussi, mais je reste quand même un peu déçu que les nouveaux opérateurs soient bien meilleurs que les opérateurs vanilla. C'est pas le cas de tous les anciens opérateurs cela dit et pour certains comme tachanka, ils devraient refaire entièrement l'operateur donc c'est impossible.

J'ai maintenant hâte de voir les cartes fumées genre Favela, revenir modifiées et équilibrées. Parce que y'a quand même du boulot.

----------


## Redlight

Serenity revient dans le YouTube game. Bishop va pouvoir mouillé sa culotte de nouveau.

----------


## Aherys

> Je trouve que dans l'ensemble ça va aussi, mais je reste quand même un peu déçu que les nouveaux opérateurs soient bien meilleurs que les opérateurs vanilla. C'est pas le cas de tous les anciens opérateurs cela dit et pour certains comme tachanka, ils devraient refaire entièrement l'operateur donc c'est impossible.
> 
> J'ai maintenant hâte de voir les cartes fumées genre Favela, revenir modifiées et équilibrées. Parce que y'a quand même du boulot.


Bah c'est surtout que c'est pas facile de sortir des opérateurs équilibrés dans R6S, entre les armes, le recule, la létalité, la synergie, la modification de l'environnement, le fait que tu puisse wallbang partout, le temps, les avantages/désavantage a être mobile/immobile, le son... on est trés loins de l'équilibrage d'un moba ou on ne fait jouer ensemble que des statistiques, le nombre de paramètre a prendre en compte est hallucinant, et compte tenu de ça, oui, les game designer font un bon taf.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Serenity revient dans le YouTube game. Bishop va pouvoir mouillé sa culotte de nouveau.


Source ?

Edit : trouvé sur son twitter.

http://www.twitlonger.com/show/n_1sqkejr

----------


## Wedgge

Quelques infos les canards qui se font la six Major ; avec Manly on débarque le vendredi aprem/soir à Montparnasse jusqu'au lundi 20 fin de matinée et on pose nos valises dans le 15ème, du coup on sera sur place le 18/19 et le soir on bougera certainement sur Paris, j'ai un beau carnet d'adresse  ::trollface:: . Pour les canards qui sont chaud pour se capter sur place ou s'enjailler balancer vos contact en mp à Manly ou moi même.

----------


## Aherys

Et bien écoutez, je suis pas vraiment un "canard", néanmoins si vous voulez boire une bière au major, c'est avec plaisir  ::):

----------


## Wedgge

Pas de soucis, au pire j'emmènerais des plumes et du goudron pour parfaire ton déguisement. Pour le moment on est entre cinq et dix canards à devoir se croiser, certains ne seront pas à la six mais suivront le docteur ès chouille que je suis dans le quartier Latin.

----------


## Korbeil

Bon vu que Wedgge il est un peu vieux.
Manly aide le, fait un groupe WhatsApp, ça sera plus simple à gérer  :;):

----------


## Aherys

Au pire, si tu me trouve pas, je suis au milieu de la nuée d'E-Girls  :Cigare:

----------


## Wedgge

Manly non plus sait pas ce que c'est ton truc et on est tout les deux sous la barre des 25 ans  :tired: .

----------


## Korbeil

> Manly non plus sait pas ce que c'est ton truc et on est tout les deux sous la barre des 25 ans .


Je viens de voir avec lui, envois moi les numéros en MP je crée le groupe

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Teaser du nouvel OP Anglais.

Une femme donc : CLASH

un shield en défense, à la Montagne mais avec de l'élec en plus.

https://nc.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/com...erator_defens/

Son shield a l'air vraiment très gros, on a l’impression qu'il est impossible de tirer avec quand il est devant.

----------


## Korbeil

> Teaser du nouvel OP Anglais.
> 
> Une femme donc : CLASH
> 
> un shield en défense, à la Montagne mais avec de l'élec en plus.
> 
> https://nc.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/com...erator_defens/
> 
> Son shield a l'air vraiment très gros, on a l’impression qu'il est impossible de tirer avec quand il est devant.


https://clips.twitch.tv/HelpfulCredu...utterJellyTime

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> https://clips.twitch.tv/HelpfulCredu...utterJellyTime


Oui c’est pour ?

----------


## Frypolar

> Teaser du nouvel OP Anglais.
> 
> Une femme donc : CLASH
> 
> un shield en défense, à la Montagne mais avec de l'élec en plus.
> 
> https://nc.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/com...erator_defens/
> 
> Son shield a l'air vraiment très gros, on a l’impression qu'il est impossible de tirer avec quand il est devant.


Là comme ça, ça me fait pas trop envie. Si tu restes derrière ton shield pour faire zap zap comme Maestro, ça risque d’être chiant. J’espère que ce sera mieux que ça.

----------


## Agano

> https://nc.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/com...erator_defens/


_Montagne 2: Electric Boogaloo_

 ::XD::

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Là comme ça, ça me fait pas trop envie. Si tu restes derrière ton shield pour faire zap zap comme Maestro, ça risque d’être chiant. J’espère que ce sera mieux que ça.


bah il doit bien y avoir un contre.
Car sinon j'imagine qu'en secure si elle bloque une porte c'est fini quoi.
Soit son shield est destructible (il a l'air entièrement en "verre") soit elle peut être "stun", genre avec zofia ou autre.

dit : quoi que le shield destructible ça serait les boules, genre après elle ne sert plus à rien quoi.

----------


## Shep1

Écho quand tu as détruit ses drones aussi si tu veux aussi.

----------


## Frypolar

> bah il doit bien y avoir un contre.


Je parlais plutôt de jouer l’opératrice, pas du contre. Ça n’a pas l’air passionnant, là tout de suite.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Je parlais plutôt de jouer l’opératrice, pas du contre. Ça n’a pas l’air passionnant, là tout de suite.


ah!

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Écho quand tu as détruit ses drones aussi si tu veux aussi.


Il en a deux maintenant, et c'est pas un truc en première ligne comme peut être le shield, il est même camouflé l'echo.

Wait & see

----------


## Shep1

> Je parlais plutôt de jouer l’opératrice, pas du contre. Ça n’a pas l’air passionnant, là tout de suite.


Pareil, on dirait un Tachanka croisé avec un montagne qui tire des taser....

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> ah!
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Il en a deux maintenant, et c'est pas un truc en première ligne comme peut être le shield, il est même camouflé l'echo.
> 
> Wait & see


T'as très bien compris ce que je voulais dire... Quand un opérateur a un gadgets qui se déploie et est destructible, une fois que t'as tout pété reste plus que l'opérateur en lui même...

----------


## Redlight

Un peu déçu que ça soit un Shield en défense. Faudra voir la résistance de son bouclier et son loadout. Mais comme ça je la vois bien accompagné le ou les roamers pour gener et en ralentir la chasse. Et faudra voir la capacité de son taser (degat, malus et )

----------


## Evene

La vrai question c'est qu'est ce qui va se passer quand Montagne croisera Clash en 1v1 dans un couloir  ::P:

----------


## Redlight

Le metal est conducteur ça pourrait faire comme un echo et lui faire rétracter son bouclier.

----------


## AgentDerf

Oui pour Montagne vs Clash je me suis posé la question. Mais à mon avis Clash n'est pas mobile quand elle a déployé sinon ça serai trop fumé.
Vu qu'elle peut tirer de l’électricité en full protection, il manquerai plus qu'elle puisse de déplacer en plus. Montagne peut bouger en full protection, mais peut pas tirer à moins de s'exposé un peu.

----------


## Redlight

Les matchs de poules ont commencé (on est sur du format tournoi). Pour le moment Vitality qui s'est imposé face à Liquid (2-1) et Mockit en est à 1-1 contre G2.

----------


## Noxx

Grosse perf de Vitality, j'espère qu'une équipe française ira au bout.

----------


## Korbeil

> Grosse perf de Vitality, j'espère qu'une équipe française ira au bout.


Au moins qu'on puisse les voir au quart ! :D

----------


## Redlight

Team secret ils se font fessés. Ils sont pas près du tout à l'agressivité des Rogues.

----------


## Frypolar

Un petit peu plus d’info sur le background de Clash : https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/e...defender-clash

----------


## Kaelis

Elles sont de plus en plus drôles les descriptions.

----------


## Wedgge

Le grand retour de l'enfant prodigue.

----------


## AgentDerf

Yep j'ai regardé sa vidéo hier soir, punaise il a pas perdu ses réflexes! Il est violent! Et surtout il dit pleins de connerie, c'est cool!  ::P: 
Lui et Macey Jay, c'est vraiment agréable à mater.

----------


## Redlight

Team Liquid drop. Deux défaite et ciao  ::mellow::

----------


## Redlight

Vitality en quart !

----------


## Gtag

Ouais Liquid out, c'est un peu la sensation de la journée !

----------


## Redlight

> Ouais Liquid out, c'est un peu la sensation de la journée !


C'est la que je me dis que j'ai ma place en PL. Perdre mes deux premier match c'est tout à fait dans mes cordes. Je le fais très régulièrement  ::XD::

----------


## Wedgge

T'as pas le temps de les perdre les deux matchs, ta team disband toujours avant  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Frypolar

::XD::

----------


## Redlight

Je suis un peu le Thanos de R6 en faite.

----------


## Wedgge

Plutôt Tazerface en fait, ou le Loki du Fps, au choix.

Bon une autre sinon :

----------


## Gtag

> Je suis un peu le Thanos de R6 en faite.


Tu perds à la fin de la 2ème map ?

----------


## Redlight

On se calme les geeks.

Franchement Loki ça passe, il a du swag.

----------


## Redlight

G2 en quart. Incroyable leur faculté à identifier les failles et à les exploiter.

----------


## Redlight

Mockit drop

----------


## Evene

Le nouvel opérateur Américain s'appelle Maverick.

----------


## Wedgge

:Cigare: 

J'y suis allé et je me suis chié dessus 15 minutes sur le bateau avant de sauter a l'eau c'était il y a deux ans  :Emo: .

----------


## Agano

"Maverick", c'était pas le surnom donné aux veaux qui s'échappaient des enclos au Far West? J'avais lu ça dans Lucky Luke. Ça pourrait être un opérateur qui peut circuler sans pénalité a l'extérieur des bâtiments s'il est défenseur?

----------


## Redlight

> "Maverick", c'était pas le surnom donné aux veaux qui s'échappaient des enclos au Far West? J'avais lu ça dans Lucky Luke. Ça pourrait être un opérateur qui peut circuler sans pénalité a l'extérieur des bâtiments s'il est défenseur?


Ca vient d'un américain qui refusa de marquer son bétail. C'est resté dans la culture comme un acte de penser/agir différemment ou de manière indépendante.

https://www.warhistoryonline.com/his...vericks-m.html

----------


## Evene

> "Maverick", c'était pas le surnom donné aux veaux qui s'échappaient des enclos au Far West? J'avais lu ça dans Lucky Luke. Ça pourrait être un opérateur qui peut circuler sans pénalité a l'extérieur des bâtiments s'il est défenseur?


C'est un attaquant  ::):

----------


## Agano

Ah, flûte. Mais les surnoms d'opérateurs ont toujours quelque chose a voir avec leur rôle dans le gameplay... 




> Ca vient d'un américain qui refusa de marquer son bétail.


Ah ça pourrait être un opérateur qui peut pas être marqué par les caméras des défenseurs. Utile ça, pour le localiser il faudra passer par le chat.

----------


## Redlight

> Ah, flûte. Mais les surnoms d'opérateurs ont toujours quelque chose a voir avec leur rôle dans le gameplay... 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah ça pourrait être un opérateur qui peut pas être marqué par les caméras des défenseurs. Utile ça, pour le localiser il faudra passer par le chat.


Ou alors c'est juste un terme générique vaguement militaire et son gadget sert à chauffer le fer (marquer au fer rouge etc...) jusqu'à la faire rompre. Après si j'ai bien vu sur l'image il pourrait avoir des sideburns (les rouflaquettes qui rejoignent la moustache) qui porte le nom d'Ambrose Burnside militaire américain qui a eut des différents avec sa hiérarchie (maverick : indépendant etc...) https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ambrose_Burnside .

----------


## Redlight

Ca claque sévère :

----------


## Frypolar

En même temps avec ce musique, tu peux bien mettre une vidéo de toi sur les chiottes, ça claquera toujours  ::ninja::

----------


## Typhonarick

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi les développeurs vont nerfer Thatcher dans la prochaine mise à jour (son gadget ne détruira plus les caméras, mais les désactivera temporairement) : https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/e...m:154-76770-32
Ils disent que c'est en prévision d'une prochaine mise à jour pour l'améliorer, mais en attendant, Thatcher sera moins utile ... 

Ce serait mieux de faire tout d'un seul coup, non ?  ::huh:: 

Peut-être qu'il aura plus de gadgets.

----------


## Gtag

Thatcher était un peu pété contre Bandit notamment.
Désactiver les batteries, c'est quand même mieux.

----------


## Korbeil

> Je ne comprends pas pourquoi les développeurs vont nerfer Thatcher dans la prochaine mise à jour (son gadget ne détruira plus les caméras, mais les désactivera temporairement) : https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/e...m:154-76770-32
> Ils disent que c'est en prévision d'une prochaine mise à jour pour l'améliorer, mais en attendant, Thatcher sera moins utile ... 
> 
> Ce serait mieux de faire tout d'un seul coup, non ? 
> 
> Peut-être qu'il aura plus de gadgets.


Moi je le trouve bien trop fort.
C'est la réponse à quasiment tout les opérateurs qui ont un gadget posé ... C'est débile.

----------


## Wedgge

Non c'est logique, ça s'appelle un contre, ça t'oblige a faire attention a ce que tu fais. Dans Matrix les EMP elles rip les sentinelles trop connes pour bandit trick, et bien là c'est pareil. Là on va poser des batteries en mode yolo sans se préoccuper un tant soit peut de la menace, ça appauvri considérablement les interactions. 

Non seulement on pourra plus bandit trick si ce n'est en pétant ces propres batteries pour en placer d'autres mais en plus Tatcher, qui est sensé être l'opérateur qui ouvre la voie au breacher, devient complètement obsolète, une paire de grenades et cela fera aussi bien le café, plutôt ridicule comme situation.

----------


## Redlight

> Thatcher était un peu pété contre Bandit notamment.
> Désactiver les batteries, c'est quand même mieux.


Sauf que cette maj ne parle pas des batteries  ::XD:: . Perso je trouve ça un peu débile. Si bandit pose toute ses batteries c'est qu'il ne veut pas bandit trick. Et ça oblige un pick Thatcher qui n'est pas populaire en ce moment. Perso j'aime beaucoup poser juste une batterie pour bait l'emp et bandit trick derrière. Ça oblige a une certaine finesse.

Si a l'avenir il ne fait que désactiver ça va renforcer encore plus sa position face a bandit comme le souligne wedgge.

@korbeil : ça oblige a disposer ses gadgets intelligemment. Il n'a que 3 emp et tu ne peux que nettoyer certaine zone de la carte, il faut choisir.

Je sais pas pourquoi mais je vois une genre de combinaison emp qui désactive tout ce qui se trouve autour de lui jusqu'à 3 fois dans le round.

En l'état pour moi Thatcher punissait les mauvais joueurs de R6. Dans le futur tu va pouvoir foutre tes gadget n'importe comment, ils ne seront pas détruit et donc pourront reservir dans le futur (genre une black été contre une mur d'un garage etc..)

----------


## Gtag

Si Thatcher désactive les batteries posées, le Breacher pourra tout de même faire son taff, mais pendant une durée limitée.

Ensuite, c'est pas impossible que Bandit puisse ramasser/poser sa batterie à nouveau pour trick, même si un EMP a été lancé quelques instants auparavant.

Je trouve qu'au contraire, cela risque de renforcer la défense, qui perd toujours plus que l'attaque qui devra faire preuve de plus de synergie.

Balancer un EMP qui détruit tout, c'est un peu No-Brainer.
Après faut voir comment ce sera compensé (plus d'EMP pour Thatcher, zone d'effet plus grande, durée...)

----------


## Redlight

Tu n'as pas le temps de ramasser une batterie et de la reposer pendant que thermite pose sa charge. On en parle de dokka en terme de no brain ?

Et justement avec le bandit trick je trouve que Thatcher c'est vraiment pas la réponse la plus efficace en ce moment

----------


## Gtag

> Tu n'as pas le temps de ramasser une batterie et de la reposer pendant que thermite pose sa charge. On en parle de dokka en terme de no brain ?


Non mais tu pourras peut-être ramasser ta batterie après le Thatcher pour la reposer pendant le Thermite/Hibana.

----------


## Redlight

> Non mais tu pourras peut-être ramasser ta batterie après le Thatcher pour la reposer pendant le Thermite/Hibana.


Oui mais si c'est dégourdi tu synchro ta pose de charge avec l'emp

----------


## Gtag

> Oui mais si c'est dégourdi tu synchro ta pose de charge avec l'emp


Bien sûr, auquel cas le teamplay prévaut.

----------


## Shep1

> Bien sûr, auquel cas le teamplay prévaut.


C'est a dire au niveau où nous jouons... Je vois d'un mauvais œil ce changement aussi, Thatcher est déjà peu utilisé sur certaines stratégies, au profit de Twitch, Captiao ou de frag grenade. 

Dire que Thatcher est un nobrainer c'est facile mais c'est sa conception originelle qui en est la cause, de même que Tachanka pu du cul pour la même raison. Revenir sur un opérateur qui doit quand même se placer et lancer une grenade au bon endroit par rapport a Finka/Lion/Dokka c'est déjà pas mal niveau interaction, sinon Thermite va être abusé par ce qu'il faut juste poser la charge sur le mur et l'activer...

Je ne sais pas ce qui a été fait en interne mais c'est sur que la méta du bandit trick est intéressante car high risk = high value donc équilibrée par essence.

Pour le reste, qu'il désactive les caméras ok, mais longtemps alors. Et augmenter l'air d'effet aussi. Que ça ne détruise plus mais qu'une EMP soit une vraie catastrophe pour tout l'électronique des défenseurs. En gros je suis d'accord pour revamp son gadget mais attention a pas le nerf comme une merde sous prétexte qu'en PL/CL il est craqué ou une autre raison de déséquilibre biaisé...
Et PUTAIN DONNEZ LUI SON SMG11 BANDES DE FILS A VOS MAMANS.

Et non, je m'énerve pas, j'explique.

Et PS : j'ai mes places pour la Six.

----------


## Gtag

Après j'ai dis "un peu" No Brainer, ce qui ne veut pas dire qu'il n'y a pas pire à côté.

Là, je parle du cas de Thatcher, sans préciser clairement ce qu'il y a dans les cartons.

D'autres opérateurs méritent tout à fait d'être revus, je le concède tout à fait.

----------


## Redlight

> Bien sûr, auquel cas le teamplay prévaut.


Mais dans quel cas il ne prévaut pas ? On a déjà vu Thatcher balancer des emp sans raison ? Et je sais bien que vous êtes dans votre délire non binaire mais je comprend pas les choix que vous faites. Hibana, thermite sont très binaire aussi. Tout comme les c4 etc.

Concernant Thatcher ça doit certainement gêner le développement de nouveau opérateur mais quand même il est très très loin d'être un opérateur omniprésent et un problème majeur du jeu étant souvent même sous performant a mon goût.

----------


## Wedgge

Après moi je veux bien faire un compromis, ok il fait que désactiver mais nous on veut la SMG 11 .

----------


## carapitcho

Pour ceux qui ont prévu d'aller voir la Six ce weekend, est-ce qu'un verre est prévu avant et / ou après ? Je passerai bien vous voir mais j'ai pas le temps de regarder les matchs.

----------


## noric

Je débute sur ce jeu, et entre les leavers, les tk et les afk, c'est pas la joie.

----------


## Korbeil

> Pour ceux qui ont prévu d'aller voir la Six ce weekend, est-ce qu'un verre est prévu avant et / ou après ? Je passerai bien vous voir mais j'ai pas le temps de regarder les matchs.


Envois ton numéro en MP, on a un groupe WhatsApp, je t'invite dessus  :;): 




> Je débute sur ce jeu, et entre les leavers, les tk et les afk, c'est pas la joie.


Passe sur mumble on jouera avec toi ! Toujours plus sympa  ::):

----------


## Wedgge

Les anciens de I don't Know, Team Secret, ont win leur match face a Faze clan avec une grosse perf, ça fait plutôt plaisir ils ont vraiment les épaules pour minimum accéder aux demi, les types sont solides sur les appuis.

----------


## Korbeil



----------


## Kaelis

Uplay c'est une calamité ces derniers jours, c'est encore en rade.

----------


## Raoul Wolfoni

Pu..., premier clitcher/cheater pour ma part. Le mec s'est caché dans la machine à laver au sous sol d'Oregon. Comme c’était un capture de zone et qu'il était en défense...

----------


## Evene

> Je débute sur ce jeu, et entre les leavers, les tk et les afk, c'est pas la joie.


Faut jouer avec nous sur Mumble, j'ai fais des centaines d'heures de solo, c'était plutôt une mauvaise idée avec le recul. Et à très bas niveau / rang du bas du classement c'est particulièrement toxique. Pas que ça soit parfait ensuite, loin de là.

----------


## Typhonarick

> Après moi je veux bien faire un compromis, ok il fait que désactiver mais nous on veut la SMG 11 .


La SMG 11, c'est pour les faibles.
Thatcher a tout compris.   :Fourbe: 


Sinon : Thatcher est toujours utile pour ouvrir les murs, mais maintenant je pense qu'il est surtout intéressant pour dégager les petits pièges (lesion et kapkan) ou caméras qu'on ne voit pas.
Et l'aire d'effet semble être de la bonne taille pour le taf qu'il fait en ce moment.

Le nerf de Thatcher est peut-être pour un futur attaquant qui aura aussi la capacité de désactiver l'électronique. Il aurait par exemple un gadget comme une flèche qui colle et qui désactiverait les gadgets (sur 1 mètre) tant que la flèche n'est pas enlevée (le gadget de Jäger n'aurait aucun effet dessus). Très bien contre Maestro, Alibi, les murs ou les caméras blindées.

----------


## Redlight

> Après moi je veux bien faire un compromis, ok il fait que désactiver mais nous on veut la SMG 11 .


Ca serait plus compréhensible que de l'avoir sur Sledge. D'ailleurs ils ont mis les 2 smg11 sur les 2, intrinsèquement, meilleurs SAS c'est étrange. Du coup ça accentue le fait de ne voir quasiement que Smoke et Sledge en PL.

----------


## Wedgge

C'est clair qu'entre son marteau, la SMG 11, le L85 et ses grenades Sledge trimbale un sacré arsenal, après c'est son rôle d'ouvreur qui veut ça, la smg 11 fait sens dans la mesure où le perso est fait pour alterner longue distance et close combat, c'est moins évident comme rôle chez Tatcher. Lui rajouter la smg 11 permettrait néanmoins de le rendre plus offensif une fois ses emp utilisées. 


Plutôt que Finka, dont tout le monde se fout, j'aurais bien aimé que les dev fournisse a Tatch des grenades, ce serait un bon moyen de contrebalancer son nerf à venir.

----------


## Evene

> Plutôt que Finka, dont tout le monde se fout, j'aurais bien aimé que les dev fournisse a Tatch des grenades, ce serait un bon moyen de contrebalancer son nerf à venir.


Et ça donnerait pleins de moments sympas du style "Oups mauvaise grenade".

Quelques spoilers sur les opérateurs à priori :



Spoiler Alert! 


Clash (can't melee with a shield, taser does small damage but also slow down enemies) - Maverick (hard breacher, making small, medium, large holes) - Hibana (no longer open hatches -avec un seul pelet, mais pas sur à partir de combien on casse le hatch 4 ou 6-, just make holes instead) Maps changes: - Hereford Base rework - Consulate graphics changes and bombsite changes



Et le trailer qui vient d'arriver :



Blog post :
https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/e...acker-maverick

----------


## Krogort

> Ca serait plus compréhensible que de l'avoir sur Sledge. D'ailleurs ils ont mis les 2 smg11 sur les 2, intrinsèquement, meilleurs SAS c'est étrange. Du coup ça accentue le fait de ne voir quasiement que Smoke et Sledge en PL.


Il faut pas oublier la volonté exprimée plusieurs fois par les dev de nerfer les SMG secondaire pour les avoir sur un pied d'égalité avec les pistolets.
Pas facile a faire vu que toute les armes ont une précision parfaite et tuent en un headshot.

----------


## n0ra



----------


## MrBishop

> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DkvC-9-WsAAo6Em.jpg


ahahahah, j'aime beaucoup  ::XD:: 

Bah quoi ? C'est drôle  :Emo:

----------


## n0ra

> ahahahah, j'aime beaucoup 
> 
> Bah quoi ? C'est drôle


Bah oui  :Cigare:

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

un leak sur  reddit :




> Hibana (no longer open hatches, just make holes instead)


EDIT : GRILLED

----------


## Redlight

Sympa

----------


## Wedgge

> ahahahah, j'aime beaucoup 
> 
> Bah quoi ? C'est drôle


Tu vas revenir pour nous dessiner des zgeg sur les mur quand même non ? Dépêche par contre y a Styx sur le créneau.

----------


## Evene

ça c'est vraiment dommage, r6db qui ferme : https://medium.com/@r6db/shutdown-20...0-f27087f3c9bd

----------


## Korbeil

> ça c'est vraiment dommage, r6db qui ferme : https://medium.com/@r6db/shutdown-20...0-f27087f3c9bd


Wow, c'est moche ça par contre ...

Par contre du coup il y a un créneau ...  :B): 
C'est où votre API là ?

----------


## Evene

> Wow, c'est moche ça par contre ...
> 
> Par contre du coup il y a un créneau ... 
> C'est où votre API là ?


Ouais c'est possible, le RGPD c'est quand même pas la mort si c'est géré comme il faut. Et l'outil était vraiment apprécié, voir potentiellement serait soutenu par la communauté monétairement si c'était fait correctement (la monétisation).

----------


## Korbeil

> Ouais c'est possible, le RGPD c'est quand même pas la mort si c'est géré comme il faut. Et l'outil était vraiment apprécié, voir potentiellement serait soutenu par la communauté monétairement si c'était fait correctement.


J'ai envoyé un emails aux messieurs  ::): 
Je suis déjà contributeur sur plusieurs projets open-source / communautaires, je pourrais peut-être les aider qui sait  :;):

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Des infos :




> Frost is receiving the newest Elite skin
> 
> Maverick's torch is held as a weapon and you have to manually cut out the holes. He has 2 different M4 rifles, one is auto, the other is a DMR and he uses a Marsoc 1911
> 
> Clash has a burst fire MP9 and a pistol. She can only use either the shield (fully extended) or the pistol at any one time, not both together. Her shock deals low damage but slows down players immensely.
> 
> The new seasonal skins include a British police theme for one, and a Hereford theme for another (didn't see the other 2).
> 
> The season pass uniforms for the DLC ops are grey/black.
> ...


Sur le dernier point je trouve ça bien, ça faisait bizarre de voir des icones de gadget différents de celui de l’opérateur sur les nouveaux, mais pas sur les anciens.

----------


## Frypolar

> Sur le dernier point je trouve ça bien, ça faisait bizarre de voir des icones de gadget différents de celui de l’opérateur sur les nouveaux, mais pas sur les anciens.


Je trouve ça pas bien, ça veut dire encore plus de choses à apprendre pour les nouveaux pour rien.

----------


## Evene

> Je ne comprends pas pourquoi les développeurs vont nerfer Thatcher dans la prochaine mise à jour (son gadget ne détruira plus les caméras, mais les désactivera temporairement) : https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/e...m:154-76770-32
> Ils disent que c'est en prévision d'une prochaine mise à jour pour l'améliorer, mais en attendant, Thatcher sera moins utile ... 
> 
> Ce serait mieux de faire tout d'un seul coup, non ? 
> 
> Peut-être qu'il aura plus de gadgets.


Peut être à cause des nouveaux opérateurs, de la même façon certains disent que le changement des grenades sur IQs c'est peut être lié au nouveau défenseur.

----------


## Frypolar

> Et je sais bien que vous êtes dans votre délire non binaire mais je comprend pas les choix que vous faites.


Ça ça me fait un peu peur car ça ressemble vachement à une connerie qu’on retrouve souvent dans le développement informatique (peut-être ailleurs, je sais pas). Jean-Claude a une idée/solution et on se met à l’appliquer partout juste parce que ça a fonctionné dans certains cas, sans réfléchir à chaque fois si on se trouve dans les bonnes conditions. Et en bonus, quand la solution de Jean-Claude est tombée en disgrâce, t’as la connerie inverse où on remet en cause tous les cas d’utilisation, même quand c’était pertinent. Là j’ai peur qu’on soit dans la phase de hype.

----------


## Styxounet

> Tu vas revenir pour nous dessiner des zgeg sur les mur quand même non ? Dépêche par contre y a Styx sur le créneau.


Je ne joue plus à ce jeu de péon, maintenant je passe mon temps à casser des orcs, des trolls et des vaches gay.  :Cigare:

----------


## Shep1

1ere journée pour moi au Six terminée (même si c'est la seconde du Major). Les matchs étaient un peu courts et le suspense pas bien là, mais il y a eu de jolies moves et surtout la scène a voir en vraie est juste  :Bave: 
Super soirée ensuite entre canards puis avec Gtag.

----------


## Evene

Si vous voulez du reveal avant le reveal https://streamable.com/rsiwt

https://streamable.com/rsiwt

Prochaine saison j'espère que c'est le fix de l'algo de MM pour le ranked. J'en peux plus.

Match 1: Moi Gold 4. Deux unranked dans ma team et deux Gold 4. En face, du Gold 1 et 2 et des Gold 4.
Match 2: Moi Silver 1. Un plat 3 en face, que des Silver 1/Gold 4 dans ma team très bas niveau > 100. Normiche.
Match 3: Un mec qui leave après deux manches en recrue. J'ai amené en Overtime avec 9 kills et un autre aussi qui s'est bien donné à 8. Et merci pour le silver 2.

Je Ouiiouiinne mais bon vu qu'à la base je ferais bien que du Ranked, ça gâche vraiment vraiment le jeu.

----------


## Noxx

Pas de surprise, les G2 sont monstrueux, je m’inquiète quand même pour la concurrence sur l'esport R6, la différence de niveau est incroyable.

----------


## Voodoonice

Ouais, impressionnant les G2. Bon on en parle pas beaucoup, mais les mecs derrières qui bossent les strats et les VOD sont des monstres aussi

----------


## Redlight

A dans trois semaine je pars en vacances ça va être long  :Emo:

----------


## Noxx

> A dans trois semaine je pars en vacances ça va être long


A ton retour t'auras un niveau copper  ::ninja::

----------


## Redlight

> A ton retour t'auras un niveau copper


Ça va j'aurais pas trop perdu ça veut dire  ::XD::

----------


## Shep1

> Ça va j'aurais pas trop perdu ça veut dire


On pourra partir en ranked ensemble du coup ^^

----------


## Lancelot du lag

Je crois pas avoir vu ce trailer posté ici:





Opérateurs bien chiants en vu.... ::ninja::

----------


## Evene

Du bon cosmétique en veux tu en voilà :

----------


## AgentDerf

Le logo R6S news est quand même bien immonde.

----------


## Krogort

Blackbeard est chauve !

----------


## Kaelis

Dis peste Laure  ::o: 

Les prochains opérateurs ont l'air sympa et j'ai hâte de jouer la nouvelle Hereford (même si elle a l'air d'avoir triplé de volume).

----------


## MAIVLY

Un event bien classe, des canards de qualités (un PEL parti dans des chibis  ::ninja:: ), c'était la Six Major et c'était bien  :;):

----------


## Shep1

> Un event bien classe, des canards de qualités (un PEL parti dans des chibis ), c'était la Six Major et c'était bien


Et le T-Shirt, on en parle du T-Shirt ?  :tired: 

Gosse de riche  :tired:

----------


## Korbeil

> Et le T-Shirt, on en parle du T-Shirt ? 
> 
> Gosse de riche


Il en a pas pris un seul de tshirt.

----------


## MrBishop

Et ma dédicace de Beaulo, elle est où ?  :Vibre:

----------


## Korbeil

> Et ma dédicace de Beaulo, elle est où ?


Fallait venir !

----------


## Shep1

> Et ma dédicace de Beaulo, elle est où ?


Mec je t'ai en photo descendant de l'estrade pour le R6S all stars du Samedi.

Et on a rencontré Serenity17.
























Nan je déconne.  ::trollface::

----------


## AgentDerf

Il y a une vidéo youtube qui présente le rework de Hereford? J'ai pas trouvé.

Sinon pour Clash ce qui me fait peur pour elle, c'est sa vulnérabilité aux attaques de mêlé. Déjà elle peut pas en faire, et ensuite si elle s'en prend une elle est super vulnérable. J'ai peur qu'elle se fasse bacher tout le temps.

----------


## Shep1

> Il y a une vidéo youtube qui présente le rework de Hereford? J'ai pas trouvé.
> 
> Sinon pour Clash ce qui me fait peur pour elle, c'est sa vulnérabilité aux attaques de mêlé. Déjà elle peut pas en faire, et ensuite si elle s'en prend une elle est super vulnérable. J'ai peur qu'elle se fasse bacher tout le temps.


Elle ralentit tellement les joueurs que c'est assez compliqué d'aller au contact lui donner un coup de couteau... J'ai hâte de voir un peu, le TTS commence ce soir je pense.

----------


## Lancelot du lag

Clash vs Montagne.  :Mellow2:

----------


## AgentDerf

Oui mais dans le cas ou elle est au bout du couloir.
Mais genre quand elle bloque une porte d'entrée ou une fenêtre.
A mon avis tu peux pas bloquer une porte tranquillous comme un montagne. Après oui ca serai normal sinon ca serai un peu trop violent, de deny un accès complet à un site.

----------


## Evene

> Il y a une vidéo youtube qui présente le rework de Hereford? J'ai pas trouvé.
> 
> Sinon pour Clash ce qui me fait peur pour elle, c'est sa vulnérabilité aux attaques de mêlé. Déjà elle peut pas en faire, et ensuite si elle s'en prend une elle est super vulnérable. J'ai peur qu'elle se fasse bacher tout le temps.


De Hereford elle est partout : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8HeuuiWtuk
Tu voulais pas dire Consulate ? https://www.twitch.tv/videos/299221882 à 03:55:00

----------


## Wedgge

> Et ma dédicace de Beaulo, elle est où ?


Moi j'ai vu Macie Jay saoul qui m'a séré la main, sa vaux largement une dédicace de Beaulo  :Cigare: .

----------


## Krogort

> Moi j'ai vu Macie Jay saoul qui m'a séré la main, sa vaux largement une dédicace de Beaulo .


T'avais fais un cosplay Ela ?

----------


## Wedgge

Non juste un Gtag sauvage en mode baby-sitting 2000.

----------


## Frypolar

> T'avais fais un cosplay Ela ?


C'est pas la main qu'il essaie de serrer là  ::siffle::

----------


## Voodoonice

> Il y a une vidéo youtube qui présente le rework de Hereford? J'ai pas trouvé.

----------


## AgentDerf

Ok top merci!

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

L'artwork de Frost Elite :

----------


## Frypolar

Qui est super classe alors qu'en jeu, sur le screenshot que j'ai vu, c'était bien moche  :Emo:

----------


## n0ra

Tomb Raider : Frost Edition

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Frost en mode rasta/roots survivalist.

----------


## MrBishop

> Mec je t'ai en photo descendant de l'estrade pour le R6S all stars du Samedi.
> 
> Et on a rencontré Serenity17.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sérieux ?  :Mellow2:  Y avait de la grosse ambiance ou c'était silencieux en mode Tele Shopping ?

T'es vraiment un gamin.  :tired:

----------


## Shep1

> Sérieux ?  Y avait de la grosse ambiance ou c'était silencieux en mode Tele Shopping ?
> 
> T'es vraiment un gamin.


Nan mais on a parlé de toi à Canadian pour la prochaine invitational. Ils ont l'air chaud.

----------


## Voodoonice

Je confirme, Clash est un cancer à moyenne et grande distance, le meilleur moyen de prendre le dessus et de rusher dessus, coup de mêlée et tire sur la droite ou cut. Bien relou pour bloqué un escalier

Sinon

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Yop, j'ai une clé de Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six Siege Season Pass Year 3, je le vends 20 euros e-carte cadeaux steam, mp si interessé.


Dommage de la vendre si tard. Si activée avant le 7 mars je crois, elle donnait accès à un skin pas mal du tout.
Et puis aussi certains auront déjà acheté les opérateurs Y3 déjà sortis.
Un nouvel arrivant pourra être intéressé cela dit.

----------


## Evene

> Yop, j'ai une clé de Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six Siege Season Pass Year 3, je le vends 20 euros e-carte cadeaux steam, mp si interessé.


Ouais c'est un peu cher à ce stade de la saison, je paye le season pass 23€ en début d'année avec le -30% du store Ubi de chaque année. Là la moitié des contenus sont débloqués chez la plupart des joueurs.

----------


## Krogort

Blitz elite  :Vibre: 
https://i.redd.it/ncloxk5vieh11.jpg

----------


## AgentDerf

Lol, on dirait Tonnerre mécanique!  ::P:

----------


## Shep1

> Blitz elite 
> https://i.redd.it/ncloxk5vieh11.jpg


Un petit côté "Futur Soldier" sympa pour le coup. Un des rares à ne pas faire tache dans le Lore.

----------


## Shep1

Petit retour du TTS :

Clash : vraiment, elle fait quand même grave penser à un mix à la con entre les deux boucliers d'attaque. Elle se comporte comme un Montagne un peu, mais avec une pointe de capacité offensive comme Blitz. Je suis pas convaincu que ce soit super jouer sans penser qu'elle est particulièrement mauvaise. C'est juste pas super fun, et elle reste quand même fragile seule. Par contre à deux c'est pas mal. Sur Gratte-Ciel, un gars avec moi la joue et pète la fenêtre Thea room, pour voir les mecs qui pick l'objo musée/bureau. Bah j'ai décale derrière lui avec le pompe de Vigil (lol) et mis cher a un gars qui l'avait vu mais qui ne s'attendait pas du tout a prendre un 12 gauge dans le pif de la part du bouclier...  ::lol:: 
Ses armes sont cool, même si pour le coup je trouve le MP9 bien au dessus.

Maverick : Alors pour ceux qui étaient avec moi au Major, bah il a plu 9 charges mais 4. Donc oubliez les teubes et autres conneries, c'est vraiment pour faire des petits trous hein. Les armes sont biens le DMR a un bon kick et une bonne patate pour le coup, la M4 fait le café. Le pistolet (j'ai pu placer un frag avec) et bien aussi, moins de recul que celui des FBI je trouve pour un pêche assez grande quand même.

Pas encore testé Hereford.

----------


## Agano

Clash contre Montagne ça doit être sympa, un bon combat de tortues  ::ninja::

----------


## Redlight

Il a des teub de Maverick partout sur Reddit pourtant

----------


## Shep1

Sur des murs non renforcé certainement. Sur du blindé c'est une autre affaire...

----------


## n0ra

@Shep Et concernant les corrections sur les réticules tu as remarqué des changements ?

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Blitz Elite :




Et sinon j'ai pas vérifié mais apparemment quand un shield est accroupi il dévoile plus sa tête comme lors des premiers mois.

----------


## Shep1

> @Shep Et concernant les corrections sur les réticules tu as remarqué des changements ?


J'ai trouvé que c'était mieux pour certains trucs oui, mais c'est pas facile à dire. De toute façon, c'est le genre de changement important mais qui au final ont très peu de visibilité à part sur un kill litigieux...

----------


## AgentDerf

Du coup c'est quoi la date de sortie de Grim Sky? Début septembre j'imagine?

J'ai recommencé à y jouer après presque 1 mois de pause, ca fait du bien, faut reprendre des habitudes par contre.
Et putain Ash elle est toujours pétée, un perso avec 1 d'armure qui encaisse aussi bien ça me rend fou quand même, je sais pas si c'est la hitbox ou autre. 
Mais un demi chargeur de la mitraillette de Mira à 10m et elle tombe pas, me tue et elle est à 30 pv...

----------


## Evene

Ils donnent plus de date pour la sortie, ça dépends comment ça se passe sur le TTS, mais oui en général autour de 2 semaines après mise à dispo sur le TTS.

T'as quoi comme attachment sur Mira ? Idéalement je recommande "Compensator", mais c'est sur que ses burts sont beaucoup plus difficiles à maitriser que ceux de Ash.

----------


## AgentDerf

Me rappel pas, je regarderai ce soir. Mais disons que Mira est assez violente je trouve, j'arrive a tomber pas mal de monde avec son arme, mais Ash voila quoi, on dirait qu'elle est fait en Kevlar dés fois.
J'ai l'impression qu'elle a une hitbox super slim, qui te donne l'impression de toucher mais en fait non, la moitié de tes balles doivent passer dans le vide.

----------


## MrBishop

> Sur des murs non renforcé certainement. Sur du blindé c'est une autre affaire...


Ça met beaucoup plus de temps de faire un trou sur un mur blindé ?

----------


## Shep1

> Ça met beaucoup plus de temps de faire un trou sur un mur blindé ?


Ah ouai pas mal en plus.

----------


## carapitcho

Ca fait mal au trou du mur ?

----------


## Shep1

> Ca fait mal au trou du mur ?


Pas pour toi. Tu doit avoir l'habitude.  ::ninja::

----------


## Kaelis

Faut passer l'info à Void p'têt.

----------


## MrBishop

Tu peux pas aller vendre ton truc ailleurs ? C'est pas leboncoin ici et y a une section dédié pour vendre ton jeu.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Yop, j'ai une clé de Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six Siege Season Pass Year 3, je le vends 15 euros e-carte cadeaux steam, mp si interessé.





> Dommage de la vendre si tard. Si activée avant le 7 mars je crois, elle donnait accès à un skin pas mal du tout.
> Et puis aussi certains auront déjà acheté les opérateurs Y3 déjà sortis.
> Un nouvel arrivant pourra être intéressé cela dit.





> Ouais c'est un peu cher à ce stade de la saison, je paye le season pass 23€ en début d'année avec le -30% du store Ubi de chaque année. Là la moitié des contenus sont débloqués chez la plupart des joueurs.





> j'ai une clé de ce jeu Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six Siege - Year 3 Pass contre *10* euros en monnaie steam ou une clé rimworld.
> dsl de dérangement.


Ca commence à être répétitif.
Ton pass a 6 mois de retard, il a aucun intérêt. 
Tu post 1x pour vendre, tu repasses même pas après pour lire les réponses et tu repost la même chose.

En plus on sait même pas comment tu aurais pu choper ça.
Probablement un gift ailleurs, alors fais en de même et file le à un pauvre petit homme qui joue en Starter Pack.

----------


## Raoul Wolfoni

Changement sur le TTS (pour ceux qui n'y vont pas) :

----------


## Wedgge

> Ah ouai pas mal en plus.


Du coup tu confirme qu'il sera principalement utilisé pour ouvrir de belles lignes pour un glaz/BB et comme support sneaky a un vrai hardbreacher ? Perso je suis assez impatient de le voir a l'œuvre, il a l'air de posséder un excellent feeling.

Clash va être une plaie à gérer avec son support derrière elle, les pro vont se faire plaisir  ::): .

----------


## Lancelot du lag

Le taser de clash peut détruire les drones?

----------


## Shep1

> Du coup tu confirme qu'il sera principalement utilisé pour ouvrir de belles lignes pour un glaz/BB et comme support sneaky a un vrai hardbreacher ? Perso je suis assez impatient de le voir a l'œuvre, il a l'air de posséder un excellent feeling.
> 
> Clash va être une plaie à gérer avec son support derrière elle, les pro vont se faire plaisir .


Breach sneaky oui, surtout sur du non renforcé, sur du renforcé, oui des murder holes. Après je l'ai joué assez peu de fois par rapport à d'autres opérateurs, mais je pense que ça restera le breacher sneaky de la bande avec de bonnes armes aussi. Clash est correct voir même assez utile si bien joué, mais pas fun du tout à mon avis. Ça te contentera surement, mais moi, je risque pas de la jouer souvent...




> Le taser de clash peut détruire les drones?


Non, tu active le shield qui "vise" tout seul les attaquant à porté. Faut juste qu'ils soient face à toi. Tu ne gère pas les tirs, c'est automatique en fait. Donc pas de finissage de mec au sol, ni de drone ni d'autre chose que de blesser et surtout ralentir salement les attaquants. 

Dans un premier temps, je pense que les nouveaux vont en chier avec elle, et quand on annoncera ou que vous verrez une Clash dehors il faudra se bouger le fion pour aller la buter. Parce que rester passif et lui laisser le contrôle de l'extérieur, c'est vraiment pas une bonne idée, faut pas oublier toute l'intel qu'elle peut recueillir et qu'elle peut aussi sortir son MP9/P-10C et t'en coller une...

----------


## Frypolar

> Du coup tu confirme qu'il sera principalement utilisé pour ouvrir de belles lignes pour un glaz/BB et comme support sneaky a un vrai hardbreacher ? Perso je suis assez impatient de le voir a l'œuvre, il a l'air de posséder un excellent feeling.
> 
> Clash va être une plaie à gérer avec son support derrière elle, les pro vont se faire plaisir .


J'ai vu une vidéo sur reddit qui montre comment faire une ouverture pour passer accroupi. Ça lui bouffe à peine une charge. Donc je pense que ça servira à d'autres choses.

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> Non, tu active le shield qui "vise" tout seul les attaquant à porté. Faut juste qu'ils soient face à toi. Tu ne gère pas les tirs, c'est automatique en fait. Donc pas de finissage de mec au sol, ni de drone ni d'autre chose que de blesser et surtout ralentir salement les attaquants. 
> 
> Dans un premier temps, je pense que les nouveaux vont en chier avec elle, et quand on annoncera ou que vous verrez une Clash dehors il faudra se bouger le fion pour aller la buter. Parce que rester passif et lui laisser le contrôle de l'extérieur, c'est vraiment pas une bonne idée, faut pas oublier toute l'intel qu'elle peut recueillir et qu'elle peut aussi sortir son MP9/P-10C et t'en coller une...


Merci.  ::):

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Non, tu active le shield qui "vise" tout seul les attaquant à porté. Faut juste qu'ils soient face à toi. Tu ne gère pas les tirs, c'est automatique en fait. Donc pas de finissage de mec au sol, ni de drone ni d'autre chose que de blesser et surtout ralentir salement les attaquants. 
> 
> Dans un premier temps, je pense que les nouveaux vont en chier avec elle, et quand on annoncera ou que vous verrez une Clash dehors il faudra se bouger le fion pour aller la buter. Parce que rester passif et lui laisser le contrôle de l'extérieur, c'est vraiment pas une bonne idée, faut pas oublier toute l'intel qu'elle peut recueillir et qu'elle peut aussi sortir son MP9/P-10C et t'en coller une...


C'est un truc pour Eye du coup s'il y a pas besoin de viser  ::ninja::

----------


## carapitcho

Ca peut être pas mal avec les Kapkan en fin de game. Tu recules avec Clash, l'attaquant te suit naïvement et surprise à la porte !

----------


## Voodoonice

La new Hereford c'est du même acabit que Tower, Map de merde

----------


## AgentDerf

Ce que je vois avec Maverick surtout, c'est que tu vas pouvoir défoncer toutes les batteries/mutes à peut de frais, pour Thermite/Hibana.
Un petit trou, une balle dans le mute/bandit et c'est partie.

Ah non faut pas nous casser HereFord, elle était bien, j'espère qu'elle passe pas de 100m² à 500m²...

----------


## Kaelis

Ça m'inquiète aussi, mais tant que j'ai pas joué dessus...

Le rework d'Avion ça va être un passage à l'A380  ::ninja::

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Ce que je vois avec Maverick surtout, c'est que tu vas pouvoir défoncer toutes les batteries/mutes à peut de frais, pour Thermite/Hibana.
> Un petit trou, une balle dans le mute/bandit et c'est partie.
> 
> Ah non faut pas nous casser HereFord, elle était bien, j'espère qu'elle passe pas de 100m² à 500m²...


Hereford avait rien de bien. C'était impossible de roamer, de flank, de jouer verticalement.

----------


## Voodoonice

Et la nouvelle t'a 90% de la map qui sert a rien et je parle même pas du dernier étage qu'ils ont laissé a l'abandon certainement par manque d'inspiration. Ils auraient mieux fait de refaire la veille que cet étron

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai vu une vidéo sur reddit qui montre comment faire une ouverture pour passer accroupi. Ça lui bouffe à peine une charge. Donc je pense que ça servira à d'autres choses.


Oui mais c'est long

----------


## Wedgge

> La new Hereford c'est du même acabit que Tower, Map de merde


La plupart des pro disent l'exact contraire, et de ce que j'en ai vu elle à l'air au contraire plutôt balance.

----------


## Korbeil

> La plupart des pro disent l'exact contraire, et de ce que j'en ai vu elle à l'air au contraire plutôt balance.


Moi je l'ai pas assez testé pour avoir un avis complet, mais je retrouve certaines marques de l'ancienne Hereford (j'ai même retrouvé des spawn picks <3).
Faut qu'on s'habitue aux étages et aux escaliers je pense. Mais dans l'ensemble j'ai bien aimé jouer dessus.

----------


## Voodoonice

Et donc c'est parole d'évangile ?

----------


## Gtag

Non, mais on va se laisser un peu de temps avant de se prononcer.

----------


## Shep1

> Ce que je vois avec Maverick surtout, c'est que tu vas pouvoir défoncer toutes les batteries/mutes à peut de frais, pour Thermite/Hibana.
> Un petit trou, une balle dans le mute/bandit et c'est partie.


Oui, c'est ça. Il ne fera pas que ça, je pense qu'en prenant l'habitude de son gagdet tu as moyen de faire au moins un trou viable pour rentrer sur du renforcé et une belle murder pour contrer un Bandit ou Mute.




> Ah non faut pas nous casser HereFord, elle était bien, j'espère qu'elle passe pas de 100m² à 500m²...


Bah toute proportions gardée, c'est un peu dans le style. C'est quand même beaucoup plus grand.




> Le rework d'Avion ça va être un passage à l'A380


 :Bave: 




> Non, mais on va se laisser un peu de temps avant de se prononcer.


Oui, faut tester et jouer dessus plus de trois fois comme j'ai fait. Je la trouve déjà excellente pour roamer et prendre à revers l'attaque. Malheureusement, et ça ne bougera pas, je trouve la DA interne pauvre, tout se ressemble un peu dans un mélange de couleur assez similaire (rouge brique, gris et un peu de vert/kaki de temps en temps...) et il y a moyen que ça en gêne certains pendant "l'apprentissage".

----------


## Gtag

Tout est en brique, les couleurs sont dégueulasses et t'as pas envie d'y rester.

C'est l'Angleterre, pas de doute, c'est fidèle.

----------


## Shep1

> C'est l'Angleterre, pas de doute, c'est fidèle.


Feel you bro  :Emo:

----------


## Korbeil

> Tout est en brique, les couleurs sont dégueulasses et t'as pas envie d'y rester.
> 
> C'est l'Angleterre, pas de doute, c'est fidèle.


 ::wub::

----------


## Voodoonice

Nouveau patch du TTS, il vire la fumi de Maverick pour la remplacer par une flash 




> OPERATION GRIM SKY TEST SERVER BALANCING FEEDBACK
> 
> 
> [2018-08-24] Operation Grim Sky Test Server Balancing Header
> We have been closely monitoring feedback on the Test Server for Operation Grim Sky, and will be making the following adjustments.
> 
> MAVERICK
> BLOWTORCH DAMAGE TO BARBED WIRE
> Increase the amount of time and damage required for the Blowtorch to destroy Barbed Wire
> ...

----------


## Wedgge

> Tout est en brique, les couleurs sont dégueulasses et t'as pas envie d'y rester.
> 
> C'est l'Angleterre, pas de doute, c'est fidèle.


Plutôt l'Angleterre que manger japonais  :tired: .

----------


## Korbeil

Dernière vidéo de Macie: https://youtu.be/5HWePWF7ex0?t=8m39s
Le cancer est présent, c'est très sale.




> Plutôt l'Angleterre que manger japonais .


Du bon riz, rien de mieux !

----------


## MAIVLY

Avec du poisson cru  :Perfect:

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Originally, we had a bug that prevented Glaz from being able to destroy Castle’s Armored Panels. As this makes sense, and is a positive way of adjusting both Operators, we have decided not to fix it.


 :;):

----------


## Redlight

Je vois pas comment la nouvelle hereford pourrait entre comme tower. Il y a un extérieur, des planchers destructible et apparemment beaucoup moins de salle.

----------


## Kaelis

Ils font bien laisser le "beta" sur le mode classé. Quand je vois le rang de certains joueurs, je me dis que c'est incroyablement peu pertinent et représentatif.

----------


## Noxx

> Ils font bien laisser le "beta" sur le mode classé. Quand je vois le rang de certains joueurs, je me dis que c'est incroyablement peu pertinent et représentatif.


Faut pas oublier qu'on peut facilement passer à coté d'un match ou au contraire être intouchable. Parfois je suis surpris de voir le niveau d'un diamant ou d'un plat et au contraire parfois je me demande comment je peux me faire défoncer par du bronze.

----------


## Kaelis

Les oublieux prendront note je suppose.

----------


## Voodoonice

> Il y a un extérieur, des planchers destructible et apparemment beaucoup moins de salle.


Sur les deux premiers points tu as raison, en revanche pour le nombre de salle j'suis pas sûr

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Sur les deux premiers points tu as raison, en revanche pour le nombre de salle j'suis pas sûr


Bah les escaliers ont rajouté pas mal de "pièces" mais au final t'as quasiment les même qu'avant, c'est le temps de s'habituer.
Je pense qu'au contraire de tower ou même villa, là on le connait déjà un peu, et ça va grandement faciliter "l'apprentissage" et au final on la connaitra bien plus vite que les nouvelles.
Et enfin les pièces sont bien identifiées pour la plupart, tu retrouves kitchen, dinning, piano, bedroom, bathroom, workshop et puis le haut "un peu" en bordel.
Je pense que ça va être moins un calvaire que les dernières.

----------


## Voodoonice

Étrangement j'ai relativement bien et rapidement assimilé Villa alors que celle là j'ai du mal alors que c'est un rework. Certes on reconnais quelques endroit qui ressemble à l'ancienne mais j'ai du mal

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Je suis tellement perdu sur villa perso...

----------


## Redlight

> Étrangement j'ai relativement bien et rapidement assimilé Villa alors que celle là j'ai du mal alors que c'est un rework. Certes on reconnais quelques endroit qui ressemble à l'ancienne mais j'ai du mal


Tu l'as assimilé en 2d ou en 3d ?

----------


## Redlight

https://r6tab.com/ Le remplaçant de r6db

----------


## MrBishop

C'est un site safe ton truc ? Parce qu'il me demande une autorisation et tout

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> C'est un site safe ton truc ? Parce qu'il me demande une autorisation et tout


Ouais depuis hier soir ça fait ça. Je ne sais pas trop ce qu'ils ont merdé.

----------


## Evene

> C'est un site safe ton truc ? Parce qu'il me demande une autorisation et tout

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> 


Genius  ::ninja::

----------


## Korbeil

> Genius


Ouai enfin, "legal action" ça va servir à rien :D 
Le DDoS ça existe depuis la fin des temps et tu en auras toujours  ::):  Et ne pas avoir prévu d'encaisser ça ...

----------


## Redlight

> Ouai enfin, "legal action" ça va servir à rien :D 
> Le DDoS ça existe depuis la fin des temps et tu en auras toujours  Et ne pas avoir prévu d'encaisser ça ...


Ils avaient surtout pas prévu d'être aussi populaire en aussi peu de temps. Et que la mise en place des bans du leaderboard des mec qui ddos déclenchent ces attaques. Apparemment c'est des idiots pas content qui ont chargé un mec de faire ces attaques.

Je trouve d'un jour ou deux de down c'est pas beaucoup pour un site qui se lance surtout a la vitesse où ils implémentent les fonctionnalités.

----------


## mcgrill

> Ils avaient surtout pas prévu d'être aussi populaire en aussi peu de temps. Et que la mise en place des bans du leaderboard des mec qui ddos déclenchent ces attaques. Apparemment c'est des idiots pas content qui ont chargé un mec de faire ces attaques.
> 
> Je trouve d'un jour ou deux de down c'est pas beaucoup pour un site qui se lance surtout a la vitesse où ils implémentent les fonctionnalités.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Ils avaient surtout pas prévu d'être aussi populaire en aussi peu de temps. Et que la mise en place des bans du leaderboard des mec qui ddos déclenchent ces attaques. Apparemment c'est des idiots pas content qui ont chargé un mec de faire ces attaques.
> ...


Pas besoin de charger un mec de faire des attaques, ça coute que dalle et c'est super simple si la cible est pas protégée.

----------


## Redlight

Boarf moi j'y connais rien. C'est un gus qui a prévenu sur Twitter qu'il allait le faire. Peut être que les moyens nécessaires dépendent de la préparation en face. Quand OVH se fait dddos c'est des moyens digne d'une nation qu'il fait déployer par exemple.

----------


## Gtag

Hé les gens, vous connaîtriez des francophones qui mériteraient d'être mis en avant (Stream/YT/Cosplay/Artwork?).

Je sais que c'est pas votre came et que vous êtes dans la quête du headshot, mais si vous avez ne serait-ce qu'une suggestion (pas Panda_, merci), ce serait apprécié !

----------


## mcgrill

> Boarf moi j'y connais rien. C'est un gus qui a prévenu sur Twitter qu'il allait le faire. Peut être que les moyens nécessaires dépendent de la préparation en face. Quand OVH se fait dddos c'est des moyens digne d'une nation qu'il fait déployer par exemple.


Non même pas. C'est assez simple en fait.
Ce qui est compliqué c'est de monter la plateforme, mais après les mecs en font un portail de DDoS as a Service pour des utilisateurs. Tu sors la CB de papa maman (Mastercard, VISA, AMEX...) ou bien paypal, bitcoin, ethereum bref ce que tu veux et tu choisis ta cible. OVH se fait attaquer parce qu'ils hérbegent beaucoup de serveur de jeux. Et ils attaquent beaucoup aussi parce qu'ils hébergent beaucoup de serveurs non protégés qui finissent par participer aux attaques.

----------


## MrBishop

Y a des gens qui veulent game ce soir ? J'ai réinstaller le jeu pour tester les nouveaux opé après, mais bon autant patienter un peu. Donc je serais sur le Mumble, juste pour chill un peu quoi.  ::happy2:: 

red j'attends toujours ma dédicace de Beaulo

----------


## Redlight

C'était plus compliqué que ça : https://www.zdnet.fr/actualites/ovh-...t-39842490.htm

@ Bobby : perso j'aime beaucoup la salty academy de sixquatre et Méry. Mais ils ont déjà une belle exposition. Oneshooter fait ce qu'il peut mais il a du mal avec son format YT ses vidéos partent dans tous les sens c'est relou

----------


## Redlight

En non francophones tu as kaosx sur Youtube qui fait un travail de dingue pour quelques centaines de vues. Il mériterait un coup de pouce de mon point de vue.

----------


## Gtag

> En non francophones tu as kaosx sur Youtube qui fait un travail de dingue pour quelques centaines de vues. Il mériterait un coup de pouce de mon point de vue.


Je regarde ce KaosX, tu saurais d'où il vient ?

Vu l'accent je parie sur les pays nordiques ou allemagne...

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Y a des gens qui veulent game ce soir ? J'ai réinstaller le jeu pour tester les nouveaux opé après, mais bon autant patienter un peu. Donc je serais sur le Mumble, juste pour chill un peu quoi. 
> 
> red j'attends toujours ma dédicace de Beaulo


T'avais désinstallé le jeu ? why ?

----------


## mcgrill

> C'était plus compliqué que ça : https://www.zdnet.fr/actualites/ovh-...t-39842490.htm
> 
> @ Bobby : perso j'aime beaucoup la salty academy de sixquatre et Méry. Mais ils ont déjà une belle exposition. Oneshooter fait ce qu'il peut mais il a du mal avec son format YT ses vidéos partent dans tous les sens c'est relou


Yes c'était Mirai créé par deux mecs qui faisait de la protection DDoS pour des serveurs Minecraft.
Je vais pas polluer plus sur le sujet on pourra en rediscuter en privé si tu veux.

----------


## MrBishop

Parce que ça me saoulait et que j'avais besoin d'une énorme méga pause. Là je l'ai reinstaller mais juste pour jouer les nouveaux opés après mais en vrai, me connaissant, ça va pas tarder à me re-saouler ahah

Des gens pour jouer ? Chui avec Tommy sur le Mumble

----------


## Shep1

> C'était plus compliqué que ça : https://www.zdnet.fr/actualites/ovh-...t-39842490.htm
> 
> @ Bobby : perso j'aime beaucoup la salty academy de sixquatre et Méry. Mais ils ont déjà une belle exposition. Oneshooter fait ce qu'il peut mais il a du mal avec son format YT ses vidéos partent dans tous les sens c'est relou


Cool la news de 2016.

 :Fouras:

----------


## Redlight

Je dirais Allemagne. Il post sur Reddit souvent et généralement pour annoncer ces vidéos sous U/kaosx234

----------


## Lambda19919

> Je regarde ce KaosX, tu saurais d'où il vient ?
> 
> Vu l'accent je parie sur les pays nordiques ou allemagne...


Je viens d'essayer de regarder une vidéo, et j'ai pas de problème avec l'anglais en général, mais la vache il est pas évident à comprendre!
Ça ne doit pas aider le nombre de vue sur ces vidéos...

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Parce que ça me saoulait et que j'avais besoin d'une énorme méga pause. Là je l'ai reinstaller mais juste pour jouer les nouveaux opés après mais en vrai, me connaissant, ça va pas tarder à me re-saouler ahah
> 
> Des gens pour jouer ? Chui avec Tommy sur le Mumble


Je me disais bien que ça faisait un bail que je ne t'avais plus croisé.

Tout ça à cause du nerf du dropshot  :Emo:

----------


## Shep1

> Je me disais bien que ça faisait un bail que je ne t'avais plus croisé.
> 
> Tout ça à cause du nerf du dropshot


Heureusement que tu n'as pas fait pareil lorsqu'ils ont nerfé le spot avec les drones  ::trollface::

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Heureusement que tu n'as pas fait pareil lorsqu'ils ont nerfé le spot avec les drones


J'ai hésité.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Quelques headgears dataminés, peut être du halloween ? :



Ceux qui veulent en voir plus avec des uniformes en bonus :

----------


## Evene

> Quelques headgears dataminés, peut être du halloween ? [/video]


Oui ça va être comme les summers packs.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Oui ça va être comme les summers packs.


Ah ouais super. J'ai préféré le système de l'année dernière.
Là faut encore passer à la caisse.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim



----------


## Shep1

Bon, puisque Gtag ne fou rien de ses journées, je vous met le patch note : https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/e...sky/index.aspx

Info intéressante :retour de Favela dans la map list Casual, c'est notre bordelais bouffeur de sushi qui va être content  ::lol::

----------


## Wedgge

Si seulement j'arrivais à les manger  :tired: .

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Bon, puisque Gtag ne fou rien de ses journées, je vous met le patch note : https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/e...sky/index.aspx
> 
> Info intéressante :retour de Favela dans la map list Casual, c'est notre bordelais bouffeur de sushi qui va être content


Mapbuff de cnsulat ???

----------


## Raoul Wolfoni

> Mapbuff de cnsulat ???


Oui ils l'ont évoqué lors d'une interview lors du 6 et quelqu'un avait posté la vidéo, de mémoire ils changent principalement certains murs d'enceinte pour éviter les spawnkills.

----------


## Gtag

> AMÉLIORATION DE LA CARTE CONSULAT
> 
> Même si le ciel s'assombrit, le Consulat voit les beaux jours arriver. L'équipe de développement a dépoussiéré d'anciens plans pour trouver comment améliorer cette carte en prenant en compte la perspective des assaillants comme des défenseurs. 
> 
> Le point de réapparition au barrage policier a été agrandi pour permettre un passage plus sécurisé jusqu'à la forteresse. Pour ce qui est du point de réapparition à la station-service, nous avons déplacé un mur pour empêcher les défenseurs d'éliminer d'autres joueurs en début de partie par le biais d'une brèche dans une fenêtre ou dans une porte. 
> 
> Nous avons également ajouté un quatrième site de bombe dans le bureau d'administration et la salle des archives. Il ne reste plus qu'à adapter vos stratégies. 
> 
> Il s'agit de la seconde amélioration de carte de l'équipe de développement, dans la lignée de Club House. Venez l'essayer sur notre serveur de test et faites-nous part de vos commentaires sur le R6 Fix.


Source.

----------


## Wedgge

9.3 GB la mise à jour sur Steam.

----------


## JazzMano

MAJ de l'op, vous pouvez désormais proposer une vidéo, un texte ou une image pour "l'astuce de la semaine", on fera un vote si plusieurs proposition il y a, des bisous.

édit : les deux premières vidéos (grim sky) s'affiche bien côte à côte chez vous ?

----------


## Florian L

> édit : les deux premières vidéos (grim sky) s'affiche bien côte à côte chez vous ?


Oui !

----------


## comodorecass

Je suis tombé sur Maverick ce midi, le mec jouait bien et il a l'air vraiment sympa. Je jouais Castle donc c'était du bonheur de faire des petits trous partout pour lui. J'ai pas encore acheté le Season Pass mais j'ai la flegme de craquer 25K pour chaque agent donc ça ne saurait tarder.
Vous l'avez test?

----------


## Wedgge

Bishop a tenté une phase de test hier sur les 30 premières seconde d'un round qui lui ont été tragiques : " azy ce fdp y casse les couilles olà c'est la misère cet op". 

Fin de la phase de test, non concluant.

----------


## ERIC PAPE

> Bishop a tenté une phase de test hier sur les 30 premières seconde d'un round qui lui ont été tragiques : " azy ce fdp y casse les couilles olà c'est la misère cet op". 
> 
> Fin de la phase de test, non concluant.


 ::XD:: 

"Blackbeard balanced day one".  ::rolleyes::

----------


## MrBishop

Faire ses matchs de classement et tomber avec des Bronzes... On se serait cru dans une vidéo de AnthonyPit  :ouaiouai: 

Des fois je comprends pourquoi j'avais désinstaller ce jeu. Et je comprends définitivement pourquoi ça devient de plus en plus de la merde  ::XD::

----------


## ERIC PAPE

Bah c'est des matchs de classement, c'est normal. Il te fait jouer contre tous les types de joueurs pour déterminer ton niveau.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Bah c'est des matchs de classement, c'est normal. Il te fait jouer contre tous les types de joueurs pour déterminer ton niveau.


Le soucis c'est quand en face c'est absolument pas une team de bronze. 
Les matchs de classement c'est absolument n'importe quoi. Ils prennent 10 mecs qui sont connectés et les mettent ensemble. Il y a aucune notion d'historique par rapport à toutes tes précédentes saisons.

J'étais avec Bishop, sur Kafe, on demande à la Zofia de nous ouvrir la trappe du toit. Il lui a fallu 1min15 pour la faire (arrivée sur le toit, elle savait même pas où était la trappe). Sur un round de 3min, t'es déjà mal.
Pareil le round d'après où le mec prend Mira. Déjà que Mira c'est pas le perso le plus simple à jouer, quand tu vois que c'est un bronze lvl 70 qui la prend tu sais que ses windows elles vont bien te foutre dans la merde pour le round. Bah ça a pas raté.

----------


## ERIC PAPE

> Le soucis c'est quand en face c'est absolument pas une team de bronze. 
> Les matchs de classement c'est absolument n'importe quoi. Ils prennent 10 mecs qui sont connectés et les mettent ensemble. Il y a aucune notion d'historique par rapport à toutes tes précédentes saisons.


Bah non il n'y a pas d'historique, et en même temps ça peut se comprendre.
J'ai atteint le diamant sur je sais plus quelle saison (celle où c'était le plus simple à faire  ::ninja:: ), et après j'ai fait 6 mois de pause où deux saisons de rank sont passées et où j'ai pas touché un FPS. Tu reviens t'es rouillé, je vois pas pourquoi le jeu me recollerait d'office mon ancien rang (ou proche).

A un moment donné tu vas forcément tomber, quel que soit ton équipe, face à des gros joueurs. C'est absolument normal, ça permet à l'algo de déterminer ton score vis à vis de divers niveaux.
Après c'est 10 matchs de placement, c'est que dalle. Tu rages deux soirs une fois tous les 3 mois, c'est bien moins mauvais pour le coeur qu'un MOBA.

----------


## comodorecass

Je suis tombé sur une Clash full cancer car plutôt bien joué. De manière générale je ne sais pas contrer les perso à boubou mais en défense c'est le ponpon.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Bah non il n'y a pas d'historique, et en même temps ça peut se comprendre.
> J'ai atteint le diamant sur je sais plus quelle saison (celle où c'était le plus simple à faire ), et après j'ai fait 6 mois de pause où deux saisons de rank sont passées et où j'ai pas touché un FPS. Tu reviens t'es rouillé, je vois pas pourquoi le jeu me recollerait d'office mon ancien rang (ou proche).
> 
> A un moment donné tu vas forcément tomber, quel que soit ton équipe, face à des gros joueurs. C'est absolument normal, ça permet à l'algo de déterminer ton score vis à vis de divers niveaux.
> Après c'est 10 matchs de placement, c'est que dalle. Tu rages deux soirs une fois tous les 3 mois, c'est bien moins mauvais pour le coeur qu'un MOBA.


Il pourrait y avoir un système similaire à celui qui est fait dans pas mal de jeux avec un classement : à la fin de chaque saison, tu perds X rangs, donc si tu ne joue pas pendant 6 mois tu vas perdre entr 2X rangs et 3X rangs.
Ça permet de garder un certain équilibre. C'est fait sur Hearthstone par exemple.
Après le mode ranked est en beta donc...

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Bah non il n'y a pas d'historique, et en même temps ça peut se comprendre.
> J'ai atteint le diamant sur je sais plus quelle saison (celle où c'était le plus simple à faire ), et après j'ai fait 6 mois de pause où deux saisons de rank sont passées et où j'ai pas touché un FPS. Tu reviens t'es rouillé, je vois pas pourquoi le jeu me recollerait d'office mon ancien rang (ou proche).
> 
> A un moment donné tu vas forcément tomber, quel que soit ton équipe, face à des gros joueurs. C'est absolument normal, ça permet à l'algo de déterminer ton score vis à vis de divers niveaux.
> Après c'est 10 matchs de placement, c'est que dalle. Tu rages deux soirs une fois tous les 3 mois, c'est bien moins mauvais pour le coeur qu'un MOBA.


Bah si le jeu regarde ton historique, il va voir que pendant 2 saisons t'as pas été rank. Donc il s'en fout que t'ai été diamant il y a 4 ans.
Je vois pas pourquoi je dois me taper 50 parties avec des bronze/copper/silver. Parceque même en étant rank, tu joues encore avec 3/4 de joueurs non classés

----------


## ERIC PAPE

> Je vois pas pourquoi je dois me taper 50 parties avec des bronze/copper/silver. Parceque même en étant rank, tu joues encore avec 3/4 de joueurs non classés


Bah ça c'est très simple : y'a pas assez de gens qui sont déjà classés en début de saison. T'enlèves ceux qui font une ou deux ranked par ci par là et qui mettent 3 plombes pour se placer, ceux qui se défoulent en casu pour tester les nouveaux persos, ceux qui tournent sur la playlist Hereford...

Fais tes matchs de placement dans un mois, tu verras qu'après ces 10 matchs tu ne croiseras plus personne de non placé.

----------


## Shep1

> Il pourrait y avoir un système similaire à celui qui est fait dans pas mal de jeux avec un classement : à la fin de chaque saison, tu perds X rangs, donc si tu ne joue pas pendant 6 mois tu vas perdre entr 2X rangs et 3X rangs.
> Ça permet de garder un certain équilibre. C'est fait sur Hearthstone par exemple.
> Après le mode ranked est en beta donc...


Ounjn système a la csgo. Et ajouter des rangs aussi !

----------


## Frypolar

> Bah ça c'est très simple : y'a pas assez de gens qui sont déjà classés en début de saison.


Si tu tiens comptes de l’historique tu sais souvent à peu près ce que valent ces joueurs. Donc t’as beaucoup moins de situations à la con. R6 c’est le jeu que je connaisse à faire ça. Sur le papier c’est déjà pas bien malin mais alors quand tu le vois en pratique...

----------


## Evene

> Fais tes matchs de placement dans un mois, tu verras qu'après ces 10 matchs tu ne croiseras plus personne de non placé.


C'est complètement faux. Pour avoir fait des centaines d'heures de soloQ, ça m'enrage d'ailleurs que tu puisses tomber alors que t'es gold 2 sur 3 mecs non classés dans ta team a deux semaines de la fin de saison. Et t'as limite un non classé par match en soloQ. 

Y a du boulot sur le matchmaking, moi je verrais bien :
Plus de reset du rang, perte progressive de MMR par saisonPas de mélange entre les déjà classés et ceux qui font des matchs de placementLimitation de l'écart maximum dans une même team pas full prémade.Séparation de la soloQ et du full prémade

----------


## comodorecass

https://www.deviantart.com/sdflkdsf/gallery/

Des avatars bien sympas.

----------


## JazzMano

La reprise est dur : https://streamable.com/sqv14

A mettre en relation avec celle-ci : https://streamable.com/h9jm5

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> La reprise est dur : https://streamable.com/sqv14
> 
> A mettre en relation avec celle-ci : https://streamable.com/h9jm5


Comment ça se fait que tu finisses pas à 50HP avec le Kapkan ?

----------


## MrBishop

Vraiment désolé à Jazz, Barbe, Wedgge & Sirtank pour ma déco.  :Emo:  Ma co internet a lâcher et vient de redémarrer que maintenant.

Bon et sinon : 





(bon en vrai, j'ai été dernier pendant au moins 2 games...  ::ninja::  )

Des grosses barres de rire sinon les ranked.

Si vous voulez savoir quelle arme dispose d'un skin d'une team pro :

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Bon et sinon :


La carry de l’extrême.

----------


## Wedgge

> MAJ de l'op, vous pouvez désormais proposer une vidéo, un texte ou une image pour "l'astuce de la semaine", on fera un vote si plusieurs proposition il y a, des bisous.





> La reprise est dur : https://streamable.com/sqv14


Du coup je propose de mettre cette vidéo en "astuce de la semaine", je pense que le Jäger nous a démontré de façon frappante toute la subtilité de son sweet spot.

edit : je m'en lasserai jamais de cette séquence JazzMano qui prend la relève de Penta Fabian en rekt/10.

----------


## Shep1

> Comment ça se fait que tu finisses pas à 50HP avec le Kapkan ?


C'est une vieille version, on voit qu'il y a le laser du piège, alors que maintenant ils n'y sont plus et ne tient plus en un coup, mais font 60 de dégâts.

----------


## Lancelot du lag

Je sais pas si c'est déjà passé.

https://nofrag.com/2018/09/05/121054/

Conclusion: fuck Ubisoft.  :ouaiouai:

----------


## comodorecass

Il y a des émulateurs android sur PC non?

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> Il y a des émulateurs android sur PC non?


Même. Si il faut faire 36 manœuvres pour pouvoir jouer correctement.... ::|:

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Même. Si il faut faire 36 manœuvres pour pouvoir jouer correctement....


Ça permet d'éviter que des comptes soient hackés et utiliser par la suite comme booster.
Je vois pas où est la problème de la suite authentification.
Tu te serais fait hacké ton compte tu serais revenu pour dire que Ubi c'est des cons car ils protègent pas suffisamment.

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> Je vois pas où est la problème de la suite authentification.


Le fait de pas avoir de smartphone? Que comme d'hab ce sont les joueurs honnêtes qui sont emmerdés? Que c'est encore un bon moyen à la con de refiler des applis de merde et de récup des données?

M'enfin....pas grave. On restera en casu.  ::ninja::

----------


## Shep1

> M'enfin....pas grave. On restera en casu.


Vu le niveau c'est peut-être pas plus mal  ::ninja::

----------


## Gtag

> Le fait de pas avoir de smartphone? Que comme d'hab ce sont les joueurs honnêtes qui sont emmerdés? Que c'est encore un bon moyen à la con de refiler des applis de merde et de récup des données?
> 
> M'enfin....pas grave. On restera en casu.


Pas besoin de smartphone.

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> Vu le niveau c'est peut-être pas plus mal


Pas faux.  ::ninja:: 

Mais ça devient lourd c'est multiples identifications dans tout et pour tout..... ::|: 

C'était le coup de gueule du jour.  ::ninja::

----------


## Frypolar

> Ça permet d'éviter que des comptes soient hackés et utiliser par la suite comme booster.
> Je vois pas où est la problème de la suite authentification.
> Tu te serais fait hacké ton compte tu serais revenu pour dire que Ubi c'est des cons car ils protègent pas suffisamment.


Si tu te fais hacker ton compte c'est soit que t'as merdé dans ton choix de mot de passe soit qu'Ubisoft a un gros soucis.

----------


## Evene

> Le fait de pas avoir de smartphone? Que comme d'hab ce sont les joueurs honnêtes qui sont emmerdés? ...


Sauf que les joueurs honnêtes qui font beaucoup de ranked ils sont surtout emmerdés par les gens boostés et les hackeurs qui achètent des comptes 1 ou 2€, activent les cheats et jouent ou booste jusqu'au ban. Et ça utilise Google Authenticator, qui refile uniquement un code pour la double authent. 0 récupération d'info supplémentaire par Ubi. Donc oui c'est peut être une contrainte en plus pour certain, mais globalement c'est extrêmement bienvenu.

----------


## Lambda19919

> Je sais pas si c'est déjà passé.
> 
> https://nofrag.com/2018/09/05/121054/
> 
> Conclusion: fuck Ubisoft.


J'ai vu le message apparaître ingame hier, et moi ce qui me choque c'est qu'apparement c'est à chaque connexion! Ils ont mis qqch de similaire dans Dota, mais c'était une vérification et puis basta. Là si a chaque fois qu'on lance le jeu il faut avoir son téléphone et faire la manip c'est quand même super pénible pour les gens qui joue par petite session.
Après heureusement ce n'est que pour le ranked.  ::):

----------


## Gtag

> J'ai vu le message apparaître ingame hier, et moi ce qui me choque c'est qu'apparement c'est à chaque connexion! Ils ont mis qqch de similaire dans Dota, mais c'était une vérification et puis basta. Là si a chaque fois qu'on lance le jeu il faut avoir son téléphone et faire la manip c'est quand même super pénible pour les gens qui joue par petite session.
> Après heureusement ce n'est que pour le ranked.


Mais non...

1. Le téléphone n'est pas obligatoire.
2. Il te faut un code que si tu changes d'adresse IP ou de périphérique.

J'ai la 2FA activée depuis 6 mois et j'ai du rentrer mon code 3 ou 4 fois.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> J'ai vu le message apparaître ingame hier, et moi ce qui me choque c'est qu'apparement c'est à chaque connexion! Ils ont mis qqch de similaire dans Dota, mais c'était une vérification et puis basta. Là si a chaque fois qu'on lance le jeu il faut avoir son téléphone et faire la manip c'est quand même super pénible pour les gens qui joue par petite session.
> Après heureusement ce n'est que pour le ranked.


Je crois aussi qu'il faut payer 5€ à chaque fois que tu redémarres ton PC pour avoir accès à ton compte Uplay

----------


## Redlight

La 2FA c'est de la balle, les games de placement c'est de la merde.

Au revoir

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> Je crois aussi qu'il faut payer 5€ à chaque fois que tu redémarres ton PC pour avoir accès à ton compte Uplay


A chaque fois qu'un canard fait preuve de condescendance un bébé phoque meurt dans le monde.

----------


## comodorecass

Comment vous faites concrètement pour progresser? J'ai 100h de jeu depuis 2016(beaucoup de pauses) et je ne me sens absolument pas meilleur qu'à mes débuts. Les maps sont toujours un véritable labyrinthe pour moi, je me place mal, je vise mal et je fais énormément d'erreur. C'est juste de la pratique ou vous regardez des vidéos/streams etc..?

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> Comment vous faites concrètement pour progresser? J'ai 100h de jeu depuis 2016(beaucoup de pauses) et je ne me sens absolument pas meilleur qu'à mes débuts. Les maps sont toujours un véritable labyrinthe pour moi, je me place mal, je vise mal et je fais énormément d'erreur. C'est juste de la pratique ou vous regardez des vidéos/streams etc..?



Copain!  ::lol::

----------


## Evene

> Comment vous faites concrètement pour progresser? J'ai 100h de jeu depuis 2016(beaucoup de pauses) et je ne me sens absolument pas meilleur qu'à mes débuts. Les maps sont toujours un véritable labyrinthe pour moi, je me place mal, je vise mal et je fais énormément d'erreur. C'est juste de la pratique ou vous regardez des vidéos/streams etc..?


Clairement les vidéos ça permet de s'améliorer sur le positionnement, et l'état d'esprit quand on joue. Pour ça y a un certain nombre de vidéos de Get Flanked qui sont vraiment très bien:
https://www.google.fr/search?q=get_f...hrome&ie=UTF-8

Un deuxième axe de progression,  c'est qu'on fait des kills et des belles actions parce qu'on connait des techniques et des angles de putes pour ça tout le contenu de Coconut Brah est excellent:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vE3uoQ2XR7I

Faire de la Terrohunt régulièrement, en mode standard, Lone Hunt, avec une seule map, Hereford est pas mal maintenant car il y a pas de Bombers, et ça permet de se concentrer sur l'aim. 

Vérifier qu'on a bien compris les attachments :
https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co..._name=u_evenem

Sachant pour les attachments que si ce qu'il y a dans le doc fait à peu prêt consensus, on va avoir des gens comme kixstar (et probablement pleins d'autres) qui vont préférer du Muzzle brake au Compensator ou Flash Hider. Mais si par exemple on utilise autre chose alors que c'est le consensus sur ces 3 là ça va pas.

Vérifier qu'on a tout compris sur la sensibilité de la souris, cette vidéo est pas mal. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=naVElrI1_pY 

Idem j'ai longtemps joué sans tapis de souris, mais pour le prix d'un SteelSeries QcK+ ou autre : https://prosettings.net/rainbow-6-pr...ngs-gear-list/ on améliore quand même les choses. Souris potable aussi évidemment en fonction du budget.

Edit: Aussi prendre en compte que 50% du jeu hors Aim c'est la connaissance des maps, des angles, ... et toute autre game knowledge. Donc oui à 100h de jeu, on est moins bon qu'un mec à 500h, et 500h face à un de nos camarade à 2000h y a forcément un gros écart de niveau.

Edit2: Prendre également en compte que le niveau global de jeu a énormément augmenté depuis le lancement du jeu (à cause de la somme de la game knowledge acquise collectivement) donc si on progresse les joueurs au global aussi ont progressé, ce qui peut renforcer une impression de stagnation. Ex: plus personne ne renforcerait aujourd'hui "kids room", ou ne s'enferme sur l'objo peut être au fond du Copper. Donc si on apprend ça, on ne fait qu'être au niveau des autres. Des tas d'angles ou spawnpeak "surprenants" ne le sont plus pour des joueurs Gold et >.

----------


## Shep1

> Comment vous faites concrètement pour progresser? J'ai 100h de jeu depuis 2016(beaucoup de pauses) et je ne me sens absolument pas meilleur qu'à mes débuts. Les maps sont toujours un véritable labyrinthe pour moi, je me place mal, je vise mal et je fais énormément d'erreur. C'est juste de la pratique ou vous regardez des vidéos/streams etc..?


Je vais faire plus court que Erendis, mais en gros : 100 heures sur ce jeu c'est rien, si tu veux t'améliorer joue déjà plus, et si possible en ranked. Deuxièmement, connait les map, apprends les. Du genre à savoir où cette fenêtre, qui donne vers l’extérieur, donne (pour prendre un kill ou une info par exemple). 

Pour t'améliorer, regarde la PL ou d'autres vidéos de "bons" joueurs, même si je trouve ça moins amusant pour le coup, ça marche, mais il faut de suite se mettre à jouer pour appliquer les quelques conseils/tricks que tu as vu pour rentabiliser. Au final, c'est un peu bof cette methode.
Passe sur le mumble, et joue avec des mecs de rang plus élevé, et applique les conseils qu'on te donne et retiens les. Joue teamplay.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Déjà le mumble et jouer en escouade de 5 c'est la base.

----------


## MrBishop

Qui pour jouer là maintenant ? Chui avec Barbe sur le Mumble

----------


## JazzMano

Sinon tu fais comme moi et tu carry la plebe gold  :Cigare: 

https://streamable.com/xcadk
https://streamable.com/88p4z (celui là était sale quand même)

----------


## Lambda19919

> Je crois aussi qu'il faut payer 5€ à chaque fois que tu redémarres ton PC pour avoir accès à ton compte Uplay


Ouais alors c'est peut-être évident pour quelqu'un qui l'a activé, mais moi quand je lis ça, je comprend pas que ça correspond à 6 fois par an.



Mais bon, au moins j'ai appris ma leçon, je vais contacter Ubi pour voir s'ils acceptent mes 5€ par jour et éviter ce topic par la même occasion.  :;):

----------


## comodorecass

> Clairement les vidéos ça permet de s'améliorer sur le positionnement, et l'état d'esprit quand on joue. Pour ça y a un certain nombre de vidéos de Get Flanked qui sont vraiment très bien:
> [...]


Merci pour cette réponse très complète, je vais mater tout ça. J'ai réussi à motiver des copains donc à partir de ce weekend ce sera sous TS et à plusieurs, ça devrait jouer également.

----------


## n0ra

> Je crois aussi qu'il faut payer 5€ à chaque fois que tu redémarres ton PC pour avoir accès à ton compte Uplay


Merde, il faut en plus payer le prix incroyable de 5€ pour l'incompétence d'Ubi qui n'est pas capable de protéger son propre jeu en obligeant l'installation d'une protection pour pouvoir profiter d'un mode de jeu quand d'autres proposent le 2-FA mais qui ne bloquent pas une partie de leur jeu si on ne désire pas l'installer  ::o: . 

Monde de merde !

A part cela on en arrive là par la faute d'une certaine catégorie de joueurs mais aussi celle d'Ubi  ::sad:: .

----------


## mcgrill

> Merde, il faut en plus payer le prix incroyable de 5€ pour l'incompétence d'Ubi qui n'est pas capable de protéger son propre jeu en obligeant l'installation d'une protection pour pouvoir profiter d'un mode de jeu quand d'autres proposent le 2-FA mais qui ne bloquent pas une partie de leur jeu si on ne désire pas l'installer . 
> 
> Monde de merde !
> 
> A part cela on en arrive là par la faute d'une certaine catégorie de joueurs mais aussi celle d'Ubi .


C'est quoi cette histoire de 5 euros?

Pour le 2FA je l'ai activé depuis que c'est disponible. C'est quand même largement recommandé de le faire sur ses comptes quand on peut.
Et pour l'authentification c'est à chaque login oui, mais je reste loggé sur uplay donc je ne le tape pas à chaque reboot ou à chaque lancement de uplay...

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Ça permet d'éviter que des comptes soient hackés et utiliser par la suite comme booster.
> Je vois pas où est la problème de la suite authentification.
> Tu te serais fait hacké ton compte tu serais revenu pour dire que Ubi c'est des cons car ils protègent pas suffisamment.


Le problème c'est de forcer la main, proposer l'id 2 step pour sécuriser pour ceux qui utilisent un seul combo adresse/mdp pour tous les sites, ok. 
mais après c'est une façon de plus de donner à google et ubi mon num de tel et de lier deux comptes ensembles histoire d’encore mieux pomper mes données.
Pas trop fan du principe de financer ces grosses boites américaines et d"encourager la pub.
Vachement déçu, mais bon c'est pas ça qui va changer leur décision que j'imagine à de belles retombées en terme de spams et de pubs ciblées (?).
D'ailleurs en parlant de ça, sur ubi j'ai tout décoché en terme de newsletter, et je reçois encore plein de mail pour des jeux à la cons que j'ai décoché genre ghost recon, far cry et r6 que je n'ai pas coché.
jvais mailer la CNIL sans dec ça me gave trop, gtag si t"as moyen de remonter le problème, genre niveau spam ils sont bons ces cons, sans rien demander t'es abonné à tout.

----------


## n0ra

> C'est quoi cette histoire de 5 euros?


C'est une blague  :;):

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Merde, il faut en plus payer le prix incroyable de 5€ pour l'incompétence d'Ubi qui n'est pas capable de protéger son propre jeu en obligeant l'installation d'une protection pour pouvoir profiter d'un mode de jeu quand d'autres proposent le 2-FA mais qui ne bloquent pas une partie de leur jeu si on ne désire pas l'installer . 
> 
> Monde de merde !
> 
> A part cela on en arrive là par la faute d'une certaine catégorie de joueurs mais aussi celle d'Ubi .


T'as déjà Steam qui te force au 2-FA si tu veux utiliser complètement le marché

----------


## Gtag

La 2FA n'est pas encore obligatoire pour faire de la ranked et il y a une raison à cela. :teaser:

----------


## n0ra

Si vous avez Twitch Prime : https://twitch.amazon.com/prime/loot...M_OM_RAI1_CRWN

----------


## Korbeil

> Le problème c'est de forcer la main, proposer l'id 2 step pour sécuriser pour ceux qui utilisent un seul combo adresse/mdp pour tous les sites, ok. 
> mais après c'est une façon de plus de donner à google et ubi mon num de tel et de lier deux comptes ensembles histoire d’encore mieux pomper mes données.
> Pas trop fan du principe de financer ces grosses boites américaines et d"encourager la pub.
> Vachement déçu, mais bon c'est pas ça qui va changer leur décision que j'imagine à de belles retombées en terme de spams et de pubs ciblées (?).
> D'ailleurs en parlant de ça, sur ubi j'ai tout décoché en terme de newsletter, et je reçois encore plein de mail pour des jeux à la cons que j'ai décoché genre ghost recon, far cry et r6 que je n'ai pas coché.
> jvais mailer la CNIL sans dec ça me gave trop, gtag si t"as moyen de remonter le problème, genre niveau spam ils sont bons ces cons, sans rien demander t'es abonné à tout.


Lire ce genre de message en 2018

----------


## Redlight

> Comment vous faites concrètement pour progresser? J'ai 100h de jeu depuis 2016(beaucoup de pauses) et je ne me sens absolument pas meilleur qu'à mes débuts. Les maps sont toujours un véritable labyrinthe pour moi, je me place mal, je vise mal et je fais énormément d'erreur. C'est juste de la pratique ou vous regardez des vidéos/streams etc..?


Comme l'a dit Shep 100h c'est rien. Arrête de faire des pauses. A chaque fois tu dois te réhabituer et réapprendre donc tu ne progresse pas.

----------


## Gtag

> Le problème c'est de forcer la main, proposer l'id 2 step pour sécuriser pour ceux qui utilisent un seul combo adresse/mdp pour tous les sites, ok. 
> mais après c'est une façon de plus de donner à google et ubi mon num de tel et de lier deux comptes ensembles histoire d’encore mieux pomper mes données.
> Pas trop fan du principe de financer ces grosses boites américaines et d"encourager la pub.
> Vachement déçu, mais bon c'est pas ça qui va changer leur décision que j'imagine à de belles retombées en terme de spams et de pubs ciblées (?).
> D'ailleurs en parlant de ça, sur ubi j'ai tout décoché en terme de newsletter, et je reçois encore plein de mail pour des jeux à la cons que j'ai décoché genre ghost recon, far cry et r6 que je n'ai pas coché.
> jvais mailer la CNIL sans dec ça me gave trop, gtag si t"as moyen de remonter le problème, genre niveau spam ils sont bons ces cons, sans rien demander t'es abonné à tout.


Je vais regarder ton compte et te désabonner.

----------


## Sorkar

Dites, j'avais entendu dire a de nombreuses reprise que la version a 15 boules etaient pas interessante. J'ai bien compris pourquoi mais c'est celle que j'ai lié dans mon compte steam actuellement.
A priori c'est pas possible de l'upgrade.

Du coup si on veux passer sur la version au dessus sans grind de coreen on fait quoi ? On revend son compte steam et on en créer un autre ?  ::ninja::

----------


## skyblazer

On repasse à la caisse (complètement). Et oui, c'est con.

----------


## Sorkar

C'est pas gênant d'avoir deja une entrée steam avec l’édition la moins chere ? Si on rachète le jeu ca "écrase" la version précédente ou on se retrouve avec deux entrée steam ? 

Vu que peux importe la version, l’entrée steam porte le même nom je préfère etre sur du coup...

----------


## Gtag

> Je vais regarder ton compte et te désabonner.


C'est fait.

----------


## Noxx

> Dites, j'avais entendu dire a de nombreuses reprise que la version a 15 boules etaient pas interessante. J'ai bien compris pourquoi mais c'est celle que j'ai lié dans mon compte steam actuellement.
> A priori c'est pas possible de l'upgrade.
> 
> Du coup si on veux passer sur la version au dessus sans grind de coreen on fait quoi ? On revend son compte steam et on en créer un autre ?


Sinon je pense que tu peux créer un nouveau compte uplay et acheter via cette appli, tu auras donc un compte uplay R6 sans grind, et toujours ton compte steam historique.

----------


## Gtag

> Sinon je pense que tu peux créer un nouveau compte uplay et acheter via cette appli, tu auras donc un compte uplay R6 sans grind, et toujours ton compte steam historique.


Tu peux racheter une version Uplay qui te correspond, elle se stackera et tu conserveras tous tes unlocks et ta progression tout en bénéficiant des nouveaux prix et contenus.

----------


## Sorkar

> Tu peux racheter une version Uplay qui te correspond, elle se stackera et tu conserveras tous tes unlocks et ta progression tout en bénéficiant des nouveaux prix et contenus.


C'est exactement ce que je voulais savoir merci  :;):  Ca marche aussi en achetant par steam ?

----------


## Gtag

> C'est exactement ce que je voulais savoir merci  Ca marche aussi en achetant par steam ?


Je ne pense pas, Steam risque de considérer que tu possèdes déjà le jeu.

----------


## Agano

C'est pas un peu fumé, le gadget de Maverick? Pouvoir découper des ouvertures dans n'importe quelle surface, même blindée, ça oblige à surveiller tous les côtés, même ceux que t'es pas censé regarder. Et c'est silencieux en plus.

----------


## mcgrill

> Le problème c'est de forcer la main, proposer l'id 2 step pour sécuriser pour ceux qui utilisent un seul combo adresse/mdp pour tous les sites, ok. 
> mais après c'est une façon de plus de donner à google et ubi mon num de tel et de lier deux comptes ensembles histoire d’encore mieux pomper mes données.
> Pas trop fan du principe de financer ces grosses boites américaines et d"encourager la pub.
> Vachement déçu, mais bon c'est pas ça qui va changer leur décision que j'imagine à de belles retombées en terme de spams et de pubs ciblées (?).
> D'ailleurs en parlant de ça, sur ubi j'ai tout décoché en terme de newsletter, et je reçois encore plein de mail pour des jeux à la cons que j'ai décoché genre ghost recon, far cry et r6 que je n'ai pas coché.
> jvais mailer la CNIL sans dec ça me gave trop, gtag si t"as moyen de remonter le problème, genre niveau spam ils sont bons ces cons, sans rien demander t'es abonné à tout.


Yo, alors pas besoin de numéro de téléphone pour le 2fa, et le google authent fonctionne offline.
Tu peux l'installer sur une tablette sans 4g et désactiver le wifi quand tu veux l'utiliser.




> C'est une blague


Ok merci ! Je me sentais largué...
 :;):

----------


## comodorecass

> C'est pas un peu fumé, le gadget de Maverick? Pouvoir découper des ouvertures dans n'importe quelle surface, même blindée, ça oblige à surveiller tous les côtés, même ceux que t'es pas censé regarder. Et c'est silencieux en plus.


Je joue souvent Castle donc déjà je ne sers plus à rien (voire pire car des zones safes deviennent des nids à guet-apens), et je me suis fait fumer par beaucoup de Mav depuis la maj. J'ai même pas d'idée de parades possibles.

----------


## AgentDerf

Il devrait clairement le rendre bcp plus bruyant.

----------


## Evene

> Je joue souvent Castle donc déjà je ne sers plus à rien (voire pire car des zones safes deviennent des nids à guet-apens), et je me suis fait fumer par beaucoup de Mav depuis la maj. J'ai même pas d'idée de parades possibles.


Castle hors strats spécifique quand tu joues en équipe (server room sur Border par ex.), oublie, tu te fais du mal pour rien. Si tu joues avec des amis, il vaut mieux dans un premier temps maximiser en défense : 
1. la prise d'info: valkyrie, pulse
2. la disruption et les pièges: bandit, mute, lesion, kaplan
3. le support: rook, doc, echo, maestro
4. au moins une personne de l'équipe qui roam, 5 mecs qui tiennent un objectif, c'est 70% de temps consommé en moins dans l'équipe adverse, donc une chance de victoire qui part aux fraises.

----------


## Evene

En parlant de Maverick, une technique pour mieux voir ses trous sur certains emplacement, poser les murs depuis l'extérieur du point :

https://i.imgur.com/UosC7PJ.png

----------


## Wedgge

Du monde pour ranked ce soir ? Faut qu'on sorte Bishop du silver.

----------


## Kaelis

Ah tiens cool le patch  ::):  

Deuxième partie :

----------


## Gtag

> Ah tiens cool le patch  
> 
> Deuxième partie :
> 
> http://tof.cx/images/2018/09/07/71cc...e773434577.jpg
> 
> https://discourse-cdn-sjc1.com/gamek...c5612b.png?v=5


Quel(lle) map/mode opérateur ?
Je l'ai eu aussi, mais il est assez rare et on galère à avoir des infos.

----------


## Kaelis

Monty, pas vu la map (Border peut-être).

----------


## MrBishop

> Du monde pour ranked ce soir ? Faut qu'on sorte Bishop du silver.


Gold Star / Gold 2 s'il te plaît  :B):  . J'ai tout remonter depuis Silver 2, en jouant toute la journée depuis 3 jours avec des gars.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> C'est fait.


Au top  merci !

----------


## Lancelot du lag

J'ai un bug chelou...

Quand je clique pour revenir au menu ou quitter le jeu j'ai pas le menu qui s'affiche. Obliger de faire alt + F4 pour quitter.....

----------


## Shep1

> J'ai un bug chelou...
> 
> Quand je clique pour revenir au menu ou quitter le jeu j'ai pas le menu qui s'affiche. Obliger de faire alt + F4 pour quitter.....


C'est la faute au 2FA tout ça...  ::ninja::

----------


## n0ra



----------


## Lancelot du lag

> C'est la faute au 2FA tout ça...










 ::ninja::

----------


## comodorecass

Premières Games avec mes potes ce week-end, ça change tout à plusieurs. C'est plus reflechi et coordonné. L'impression d'équipe de poulet sans tête disparaît un peu. Je me demande si c'est pas un jeu full premade comme Overwatch au final. Oui je sais que c'est obvious mais je viens de le découvrir.

----------


## Wedgge

C'est le truc que l'on répète depuis le début du jeu, le solo Q c'est l'enfer, ça sert a rien si ce n'est ce faire du mal en côtoyant la plus basse des misères humaine laquelle se révèle trop souvent être française. Etrangement dès que l'on tombe sur des british ça se passe mieux  :tired: .

----------


## Redlight

La meilleure vidéo que j'ai trouvé concernant les nouveaux reculs :

----------


## Noxx

> C'est le truc que l'on répète depuis le début du jeu, le solo Q c'est l'enfer, ça sert a rien si ce n'est ce faire du mal en côtoyant la plus basse des misères humaine laquelle se révèle trop souvent être française. Etrangement dès que l'on tombe sur des british ça se passe mieux .


En plus d'être l'enfer tu dois te faire chier en soloQ, personne pour rigoler, tenter une strat complètement débile qui va passer, les débriefs etc... R6 solo je ne m'amuse pas.

----------


## Redlight

Le roster Mockit chez Penta.

----------


## Gtag

Il n'y a plus personne ces temps-ci sur Mumble, vous êtes tous partis ?  ::cry::

----------


## Shep1

> Il n'y a plus personne ces temps-ci sur Mumble, vous êtes tous partis ?


Bof, un râle bol de pas.mal de trucs pour ma part et un besoin de changement aussi. Je reviendrai peut-être un peu plus tard ou de façon très sporadique mais clairement là j'ai plus l'envie... La faute au jeu et au fait que certaines choses stagnent et la communauté qui n'avance plus du tout. Et comme l'a dit Noxx, faire du soloQ c'est quand même pas la folie...
Bref, bisous et à bientôt.

----------


## Frypolar

> Il n'y a plus personne ces temps-ci sur Mumble, vous êtes tous partis ?


Insurgency  :Vibre:

----------


## Redlight

> Il n'y a plus personne ces temps-ci sur Mumble, vous êtes tous partis ?


Je suis passé ce soir c'était vide je pensais que vous étiez sur le discord.

----------


## Korbeil

> Il n'y a plus personne ces temps-ci sur Mumble, vous êtes tous partis ?


Nouvelle league sur PoE  ::(:  ça aide pas du tout en tant que bon fanatique de ce jeu :<

----------


## Noxx

> Le roster Mockit chez Penta.


J'aime beaucoup le move, il y a du talent mais il y avait un gros manque dans l'organisation, Penta va apporter énormément même si il risque d'y avoir une évolution dans le roster, je vois bien Jog ancien des M signer chez Penta.

----------


## Sorkar

> En plus d'être l'enfer tu dois te faire chier en soloQ, personne pour rigoler, tenter une strat complètement débile qui va passer, les débriefs etc... R6 solo je ne m'amuse pas.


Moi qui essai de m'y mettre, destiné a jouer en soloq, c'est pas bien encourageant...  ::unsure::

----------


## Evene

> Moi qui essai de m'y mettre, destiné a jouer en soloq, c'est pas bien encourageant...


Pourquoi destiné à jouer en soloQ ?

----------


## Redlight

> J'aime beaucoup le move, il y a du talent mais il y avait un gros manque dans l'organisation, Penta va apporter énormément même si il risque d'y avoir une évolution dans le roster, je vois bien Jog ancien des M signer chez Penta.


M'étonnerait ils viennent de signer 2 nouveaux joueurs et les 3 autres sont un noyau dur.

----------


## Evene

> Il n'y a plus personne ces temps-ci sur Mumble, vous êtes tous partis ?





> Je suis passé ce soir c'était vide je pensais que vous étiez sur le discord.


Si vous me voyez en train de jouer, hésitez pas à me PM, je reste rarement sur le mumble quand il y a personne, mais je suis souvent partant pour grouper.

----------


## Wedgge

> Je suis passé ce soir c'était vide je pensais que vous étiez sur le discord.


Discord c'est de la merde.

----------


## Redlight

Jogg chez T3H avec Paraa ça pourrait envoyer du sale. Mais il faudra attendre le fin de la CL (qu'ils vont survoler je pense).

----------


## Noxx

> Jogg chez T3H avec Paraa ça pourrait envoyer du sale. Mais il faudra attendre le fin de la CL (qu'ils vont survoler je pense).


Il y a du niveau en CL avec Ence, content pour Jog, j'aime bien le joueur mais il mérite la PL.

----------


## Noxx

T3H vient de se faire rekt par les russes de Team Empire 6-2 sur Coastline, moche à voir.

----------


## Redlight

Comme d'hab Coreross sort l'une des meilleures vidéos pour les nouveaux opérateur avec des réponses aux questions que je me posais (portée de 12m pour clash, ralentissement progressif et feedback visuel sur les ennemis touchés).

----------


## Gtag

Au fait, vous auriez le screen de Hereford en ranked qui dure 4 min ?

----------


## Redlight

Yep je t'envoi ça ce soir, j'ai zappé après nos parties.

----------


## Redlight

Pour apprendre la nouvelle map plus rapidement : https://t3st3ro.github.io/hereford-n...eford-new.html

Et je viens de remarquer qu'il n'y a qu'une seul caméras par étage situé à chaque fois au centre de la carte. Ca laisse énormément d'angle mort et ça facilite l'insertion par un niveau inferieur/supérieur par rapport à l'objectif.

----------


## Gtag

On a publié un blog sur le matchmaking et sur les problèmes récurrents.
Et pour ceux qui (comme moi) ont besoin de s'améliorer on a aussi sorti la R6 Academy.

----------


## Kaelis

De ce que j'ai compris c'est un billet sur un problème bien précis du matchmaking, pas le matchmaking en général (je m'attendais à des pistes pour l'améliorer, la dernière saison j'ai vu des aberrations).

'fin bon, si c'est réglé d'ici à ce que je rentre je vais pas me plaindre  ::P:

----------


## Redlight

> On a publié un blog sur le matchmaking et sur les problèmes récurrents.
> Et pour ceux qui (comme moi) ont besoin de s'améliorer on a aussi sorti la R6 Academy.


Yeah KaosX dans les guides  :Cigare:

----------


## Krogort

Angle pute sur la nouvelle Hereford

----------


## Redlight

Pas mal !

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Un montage de Beaulo avec de bons shots :

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Patchnotes

https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/e...31-patch-notes

----------


## Noxx

Pour l'actualité esport Falko debarque chez T3H pour compléter le roster. Deux francais dans la team qui a du mal, malheureusement, en CL avec une victoire un nul et deux défaites contre les favoris (Ence et Empire).

----------


## Voodoonice

Maintenance a 15h de 30 minutes

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim



----------


## Gtag

#FakeNews

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> #FakeNews

----------


## Agano

_Rainbow Six : Un film sur la création de l'unité d'opérateurs du jeu serait en préparation_


_Selon le média Variety, deux nouveaux films sur l'univers des livres de Tom Clancy seraient en préparation sur l'impulsion de Paramout Pictures, avec une tête d'affiche de renom : Michael B. Jordan, qui aurait le premier rôle (celui de John Clark). Ce dernier a notamment eu le premier rôle dans Creed : L'Héritage de Rocky Balboa, et celui de l'ennemi dans Black Panther. Cette actualité fait suite à la sortie d'une série Amazon Prime le 31 août sur le même univers, Jack Ryan (sur cet analyste financier au Yémen).

Il s'agirait de deux films : l'un sur les origines du personnage John Clark, Without Remorse, et un autre sur la formation de l'unité anti-terroriste bien connue dans les jeux Rainbow Six (qui porte le nom du tome de la saga en question). En effet, la saga du FPS d'Ubisoft est basée sur ce même univers, et le film Rainbow Six se rapprochera bien plus des jeux vidéo que les autres nombreuses adaptations cinématographiques de la saga qui ont été faites au fil des années (8 en tout depuis 1990 !)._

----------


## Gtag

> _le film Rainbow Six se rapprochera bien plus des jeux vidéo que les autres nombreuses adaptations cinématographiques de la saga qui ont été faites au fil des années (8 en tout depuis 1990 !)._


Je dirais que Jack Ryan est une Saga, pas les différentes œuvres de Tom Clancy...

----------


## Shep1

> Je dirais que Jack Ryan est une Saga, pas les différentes œuvres de Tom Clancy...


Après notre discussion sur le mumble, je confirme et je vous lance la source suivante :




> Le 1er numéro correspond à l'ordre de publication aux États-Unis, le 2e entre parenthèses, à l'ordre chronologique de la vie du personnage.
> 
> (4) Octobre Rouge (The Hunt For Red October, 1984). Albin Michel (1986) / Livre de Poche Thriller n° 7547 (1989). Trad. revue sous le titre À la poursuite d'Octobre Rouge, Albin Michel (1990)
> (2) Jeux de guerre (Patriot Games, 1987). Albin Michel (1988) / Le Livre de Poche Thriller n° 7575 (1991)
> (5) Le Cardinal du Kremlin (The Cardinal of the Kremlin, 1988). Albin Michel (1989) / Le Livre de Poche Thriller n° 7586 (1992)
> (6) Danger immédiat (Clear and Present Danger, 1989). Albin Michel (1990) / Le Livre de Poche Thriller n° 7597 (1993)
> (7) La somme de toutes les peurs (The Sum of All Fears, 1991). Albin Michel (1991, 2 vol.) / La Somme de toutes les peurs Le Livre de Poche Thriller n° 7623 (2003, vol. 1)
> (1) Sans aucun remords (Without Remorse, 1993). Albin Michel (1994, 2 vol.) / Le Livre de Poche Thriller n° 7682 (1996)
> (8) Dette d'honneur (Debt of Honor, 1994). Albin Michel (1995, 2 vol.) / Le Livre de Poche Thriller n° 17015 et 17016 (1997)
> ...

----------


## n0ra

Il est pas black John Clark  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Typhonarick

Il n'y a pas grand chose de nouveau, mais c'est sympa d'entendre parler du lord {-}7

----------


## Redlight

Une des meilleures vidéos que j'ai vu sur le roaming actuellement. C'est quelque chose que j'ai déjà essayé d'expliquer plusieurs fois sur mumble, certainement pas avec les bons mots, quand on parlait de roaming. Il ne suffit pas de faire un deep roaming et de réussir à faire 2 kills dans une situation de clutch pour faire de sa partie une réussite, chose qu'on a vu trop souvent. Même à l'autre bout de la map il faut essayer d'être utile à son équipe, de protéger une zone clef ou d'empêcher la prise de contrôle d'une pièce et être prêt à exploiter les calls de coéquipiers sur site.

----------


## MonkeyManus

Hello,
Est-ce que vous avez un site/une source à recommander pour suivre les évolutions de la méta ?
On est trois joueurs qui nous mettons à Rainbow sur le tard, pas évident de prendre le train en marche.

----------


## Voodoonice

Avant de pensez à l'évolution de la méta, vous devez
 _ Connaitre les maps 2D et 3D
 _ Faire de la chasse au terro
 _ Faire de la casu
 _ Regarder des streams ou des vidéos sur les agents,leurs compétences....

----------


## Gtag

> Hello,
> Est-ce que vous avez un site/une source à recommander pour suivre les évolutions de la méta ?
> On est trois joueurs qui nous mettons à Rainbow sur le tard, pas évident de prendre le train en marche.


Si vous êtes à peu près à l'aise avec l'anglais, il y a la R6 Academy.

----------


## MonkeyManus

Merci Bobby, ça a l'air bien.




> Avant de pensez à l'évolution de la méta, vous devez
>  _ Connaitre les maps 2D et 3D
>  _ Faire de la chasse au terro
>  _ Faire de la casu
>  _ Regarder des streams ou des vidéos sur les agents,leurs compétences....


1. En cours ; vu le nombre de maps, leur taille et leur complexité, on devrait être à l'aise dans deux-trois ans.
2. Systématique avant chaque session pour se chauffer.
3. On n'a pas le choix, un des joueurs n'a pas encore son level 20.
4. On mate des vidéos intéressantes mais elles sont parfois anciennes, et les compétences d'un agent s'analysent au regard des compétences de tous les autres agents... d'où ma question.
Merci pour tes conseils.

----------


## Redlight

> Merci Bobby, ça a l'air bien.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. En cours ; vu le nombre de maps, leur taille et leur complexité, on devrait être à l'aise dans deux-trois ans.
> 2. Systématique avant chaque session pour se chauffer.
> 3. On n'a pas le choix, un des joueurs n'a pas encore son level 20.
> 4. On mate des vidéos intéressantes mais elles sont parfois anciennes, et les compétences d'un agent s'analysent au regard des compétences de tous les autres agents... d'où ma question.
> Merci pour tes conseils.


Voodoo a raison, ça sert à rien de vouloir aller trop vite. Surtout que d'en dessous de gold il n'y a pas vraiment de meta. Prenez votre temps, passer du temps à vous balader sur les cartes en partie perso par exemple pour apprendre les maps. Et amusez vous en casu pour vous familiarisez avec les sites à défendre et puis un jour vous rencontrez une défense qui marche du feu de dieu et vous pourrez la copier.

Après si tu comptes t'investir dans le jeu et y jouer sérieusement désactive les modes otage et sécurisation de zone. La meta est surtout valable en bombe et c'est le seul mode équilibré.

----------


## Noxx

> Merci Bobby, ça a l'air bien.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. En cours ; vu le nombre de maps, leur taille et leur complexité, on devrait être à l'aise dans deux-trois ans.
> 2. Systématique avant chaque session pour se chauffer.
> 3. On n'a pas le choix, un des joueurs n'a pas encore son level 20.
> 4. On mate des vidéos intéressantes mais elles sont parfois anciennes, et les compétences d'un agent s'analysent au regard des compétences de tous les autres agents... d'où ma question.
> Merci pour tes conseils.


Si vous restez sur bombe vous allez rapidement apprendre et malheureusement les angles de pute vous allez surtout les retenir après votre mort  ::ninja::  Sinon tu peux regarder sur twitch des gars comme Sixquatre, voir les strats de PL sur le chan officiel (jeudi soir pour l'europe).
Ton apprentissage sera long mais en étant sérieux tu peux être argent/gold assez rapidement, au dessus je trouve que la marche est vraiment difficile, je parle pour moi mais je joue avec des gars pas du tout sérieux, du coup on perd des games sur des conneries alors qu'on doit tryhard à chaque instant si on veut up or2 or1 et plat...

----------


## Redlight

Très honnêtement le top gold ça s'atteind facilement. Il suffit de :

- mettre ses renforts correctement (ne pas oublier des murs cruciaux)
- utiliser ses drones en attaques
- éviter les erreurs grossière style rusher avec le defuser ou jouer entry fragger avec Thermite / Hibana ou encore laisser un site à défendre vide.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Très honnêtement le top gold ça s'atteind facilement. Il suffit de :
> 
> - mettre ses renforts correctement (ne pas oublier des murs cruciaux)
> - utiliser ses drones en attaques
> - éviter les erreurs grossière style rusher avec le defuser ou jouer entry fragger avec Thermite / Hibana ou encore laisser un site à défendre vide.


Et pas tomber avec des branques en PU

----------


## mcgrill

> Et pas tomber avec des branques en PU


Surtout

----------


## Redlight

> Et pas tomber avec des branques en PU


Ca c'est une légende urbaine ou une excuse facile. Ca concerne 1 game sur 10 honnêtement. Le reste du temps, tu as les même en face.

Le SoloQ c'est frustrant par moment car tu tombes parfois sur des mecs qui throw ou qui font vraiment n'importe quoi. Mais dans la majorité des parties les PU sont convenables. C'est juste que le niveau de stratégie déployée et les calls sont moins nombreux en SoloQ, ce qui en fait un mode moins intéressant ou défavorable quand tu affrontes une full stack. Mais vu qu'il joue avec des potes ça ne devrait que rarement arrivé.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Et pas tomber avec des branques en PU


Commence par poser tes murs et tes gadgets.

----------


## Redlight

> Commence par poser tes murs et tes gadgets.


On est tous le PU de quelqu'un^^

----------


## Wedgge

C'est beau ce que tu dis là.

----------


## MonkeyManus

Merci pour les conseils !
J'avais déjà désactivé le mode hôtage, je désactiverai également sécu de zone.

Les infos sur la méta c'est plus un complément d'information en dehors des sessions de jeu. Comprendre le choix Ash/Hibana/Zofia par exemple (quand on ne les a pas encore débloquées pour tester).

----------


## Redlight

> Merci pour les conseils !
> J'avais déjà désactivé le mode hôtage, je désactiverai également sécu de zone.
> 
> Les infos sur la méta c'est plus un complément d'information en dehors des sessions de jeu. Comprendre le choix Ash/Hibana/Zofia par exemple (quand on ne les a pas encore débloquées pour tester).


Meme en high plat tu as une grande diversité de choix d'opérateurs. Alors il y  certes des opérateurs qu'on ne voit quasiment jamais (Tatchanka ou Fuze) d'autre rarement (Kapkan ou Frost). Mais il y a peu de roster fixe.

Après tu as des obligatoires selon la carte :
- casser des trappes -> Hibana
- trouer les sols -> Buck / Sledge
- rush -> Blitz / Lion / Dokka
- problème avec Echo ou Valki : IQ

Pour la défense ça dépend entièrement de ta strat 
- avec ou sans Mira
- empêcher de casser un mur : Bandit
- protéger une position des projectils : Jager

Mais généralement tu as énormément de slots "random". Après certains vont préférés Zofia ou Ash par goût personnel en fonction du recul du feeling de l'arme par exemple mais elle vont dans 90% des cas effectuer le même taff. Après chez les pros chaque joueur à un des rôles bien précis et le choix de l'opérateur à un but donnée mais ils suivent des stratégies pré-établies et complètes (par exemple balancer une grenade sur une position particulière). Rien à voir avec la ranked. En gros tu peux répartir les attaquants en 3 rôles : breachers (trouer les murs de la défense adverse), support (droner et assister ses coéquipiers), entry (chasser les défenseurs et faire des kills). Et en défense 2 rôle : roamers (jouer plus ou moins loin hors de l'objectif) et les anchors (jouer sur site, filer des infos).

Après c'est une classification qui a tendance à glisser durant la partie (Hibana peut devenir une entry après avoir utiliser son gadget par exemple).

----------


## Redlight

Cet épisode, de l'or en bar  ::XD::

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Merci pour les conseils !
> J'avais déjà désactivé le mode hôtage, je désactiverai également sécu de zone.
> 
> Les infos sur la méta c'est plus un complément d'information en dehors des sessions de jeu. Comprendre le choix Ash/Hibana/Zofia par exemple (quand on ne les a pas encore débloquées pour tester).


Sachant que les modes désactivés ne sont pris en compte que pour le chef d'escouade. 
Si t'as désactivé otage/sécurisation mais que ton pote est Host et qu'il a tout activé, tu joueras quand même sur les 3 modes de jeu

----------


## MonkeyManus

> ...


Merci pour ce récap des bases Redlight ! Typiquement le genre d'infos générales que j'ai du mal à trouver. On trouve bcp de data très spécialisée (telle map voir tel site, tel opérateur dans telle situation) et pas toujours à jour. Mais ça semble normal que le contenu pour débutants se perde vu l'âge du jeu.

Merci pour le tip Barbe Rousse, effectivement n'étant pas team leader ça m'a fait bizarre de refaire le mode Hotage hier ; mais quel plaisir d'embarquer le bot avec 3 défenseurs encore vivants  ::):

----------


## Evene

> Ca c'est une légende urbaine ou une excuse facile. Ca concerne 1 game sur 10 honnêtement. Le reste du temps, tu as les même en face.


ça c'est vrai à partir de Gold III, avant je suis pas d'accord du tout.

----------


## Redlight

> Merci pour ce récap des bases Redlight ! Typiquement le genre d'infos générales que j'ai du mal à trouver. On trouve bcp de data très spécialisée (telle map voir tel site, tel opérateur dans telle situation) et pas toujours à jour. Mais ça semble normal que le contenu pour débutants se perde vu l'âge du jeu.
> 
> Merci pour le tip Barbe Rousse, effectivement n'étant pas team leader ça m'a fait bizarre de refaire le mode Hotage hier ; mais quel plaisir d'embarquer le bot avec 3 défenseurs encore vivants


Tu as raison, à l'époque on avait les vidéos de présentation de Serinity qui était pas mal pour les opérateurs, maintenant elles ne plus à jour.

Du coup j'ai tenté un truc dites moi ce que vous en pensez, si il y a des ajustements à faire et je vais faire la même chose pour les attaquants :



- - - Mise à jour - - -




> ça c'est vrai à partir de Gold III, avant je suis pas d'accord du tout.


Qu'est ce que tu veux dire ? Que tu as plus souvent des mecs qui TK, throw ou déco en général que les équipes en face ? Ou que ça t'arrives 1 partie sur 2 ?

Je suis descendu jusqu'à gold 4 sur cette saison et j'ai rien remarqué de ce genre perso.

----------


## Evene

> Qu'est ce que tu veux dire ? Que tu as plus souvent des mecs qui TK, throw ou déco en général que les équipes en face ? Ou que ça t'arrives 1 partie sur 2 ?
> 
> Je suis descendu jusqu'à Gold 4 sur cette saison et j'ai rien remarqué de ce genre perso.


Ouais les deux, c'est beaucoup moins consistant. Le Gold 4 c'est un peu le rang tampon, pas trop de TK, encore pas mal de throw, mais du coup avec beaucoup de variance, tu peux facilement récupérer des Gold 2/3 qui descendent, un plat groupé avec un peu n'importe quoi et à l'inverse avoir ta team rempli de gens silver qui viennent de monter difficilement + un gold 1 ou 2. Plus tu descends, plus tu as de Throw, de gens non classés, TK, de décos, de leaver ... Quand on a un niveau effectif Gold 1, Plat 3+ ça se sent surement moins, parce que ça suffit à faire basculer les matchs plutôt vers le haut sauf exception. Quand se maintenir dans du Gold 4 c'est déjà un bon effort un niveau individuel (comme ça l'était pour moi il y a un an et demi pour moi), tu deviens très dépendant des gens MM avec toi, et c'est beaucoup plus douloureux.

J'ai beaucoup senti la différence entre des saisons où classé Gold 2-3 après les matchs de placement, je suis resté dans ces rangs toutes la saison. Versus des mauvais placement, fini en Gold 4, où tu passes des semaines à fluctuer de Gold 4, au fond du Silver car t’enchaînes toutes les mauvaises circonstances citées avant. Des fois en finissant top fraggeur. 

En gros mon ressenti, à partir de Gold 3, si je perds un match, je ressens vraiment ma part de responsabilité en plus de l'équipe dans la majorité des cas. Versus Gold 4 et en dessous, 3/4 des fois le ressenti est que mon impact individuel n'aurait pas suffit à faire la différence.

----------


## Redlight

> Ouais les deux, c'est beaucoup moins consistant. Le Gold 4 c'est un peu le rang tampon, pas trop de TK, encore pas mal de throw, mais du coup avec beaucoup de variance, tu peux facilement récupérer des Gold 2/3 qui descendent, un plat groupé avec un peu n'importe quoi et à l'inverse avoir ta team rempli de gens silver qui viennent de monter difficilement + un gold 1 ou 2. Plus tu descends, plus tu as de Throw, de gens non classés, TK, de décos, de leaver ... Quand on a un niveau effectif Gold 1, Plat 3+ ça se sent surement moins, parce que ça suffit à faire basculer les matchs plutôt vers le haut sauf exception. Quand se maintenir dans du Gold 4 c'est déjà un bon effort un niveau individuel (comme ça l'était pour moi il y a un an et demi pour moi), tu deviens très dépendant des gens MM avec toi, et c'est beaucoup plus douloureux.
> 
> J'ai beaucoup senti la différence entre des saisons où classé Gold 2-3 après les matchs de placement, je suis resté dans ces rangs toutes la saison. Versus des mauvais placement, fini en Gold 4, où tu passes des semaines à fluctuer de Gold 4, au fond du Silver car t’enchaînes toutes les mauvaises circonstances citées avant. Des fois en finissant top fraggeur. 
> 
> En gros mon ressenti, à partir de Gold 3, si je perds un match, je ressens vraiment ma part de responsabilité en plus de l'équipe dans la majorité des cas. Versus Gold 4 et en dessous, 3/4 des fois le ressenti est que mon impact individuel n'aurait pas suffit à faire la différence.


Peut être que tu as atteint un pallier de stagnation et qu'en gold 3 et au dessus tu n'arrives plus à faire souvent la différence d'où le sentiment de responsabilité (tu subit le jeu, en gros tu t'identifie comme le moyen faible ou presque). Mais qu'en Gold 4 et en dessous malgré de bonnes perf tu n'arrives toujours à remporter la partie (d'où la frustration). Mais je suppose que l'inverse doit être vrai aussi. Perso il y a des parties où j'en branles pas une et mes mates font le taff. J'ai pas mal fluctué sur les 2 saisons précédentes de mémoire naviguant autour du plat 3 (allant de gold 1 à plat 1 ou quasi). Mais en mattant mes stats de plus près je me suis rendu compte qu'à un moment j'étais à 50% de winrate peu importe que je fasses des parties de merde ou de folie etc. C'est parce que c'est globalement mon niveau en SoloQ (que j'évalue à Plat 2). Il y a une raison pour laquelle je recherche d'autre platine pour atteindre le diamant. C'est que si je pouvais carry des plat à chaque parties j'aurai pas besoin d'une squad pour atteindre le diamant. 

Après c'est aussi une question d'humeur ou de mauvaise série. Ca m'arrive aussi de me focaliser sur les problèmes qu'en j'en rencontre et ne pas voir les choses positives à l'inverse, typiquement le MM au fraise quand tu te fais rouler dessus tu mattes le rang des adversaires, mais quand tu roules sur l'équipe tu t'en soucies rarement.

Après c'est normal d'être dépendant des gens avec qui tu tombes on joue à R6, un jeu ou le team play est roi. Parfois ça va dans ton sens parfois non. L'important c'est qu'au global ça soit équilibré.

Ensuite concernant la SoloQ au délà de gagner ou perdre, perso j'essaye toujours à un moment donné d'être désicif, c'est aussi ça la magie de R6. Malgré le faite que la stratégie soit prédominante, tu as toujours un moment où l'individualité peut briller. Et plus tu t'approches de ton niveau global et plus ces moment sont rares et difficiles à concrétiser.

Mais tu as toujours atteint le gold ça veut dire que quoi qu'il arrive tu arrives toujours à te sortir du silver, c'est donc que malgré ce que tu penses tu es déterminant quand tu tombes dans cet ELO. Ca me rapelle une discussion qu'on avait eut avec Shep, il se plaignait d'être tombé silver et galéré. Le jour d'après il a enchaîné des games et il est remonté gold direct  ::P: .

----------


## Shep1

> Tu as raison, à l'époque on avait les vidéos de présentation de Serinity qui était pas mal pour les opérateurs, maintenant elles ne plus à jour.
> 
> Du coup j'ai tenté un truc dites moi ce que vous en pensez, si il y a des ajustements à faire et je vais faire la même chose pour les attaquants :
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/09/26/d88...ae4796b.md.jpg
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> ...


C'est peut-être subjectif, mais Alibi, je la mettrais quand même sur le même plan niveau intel que Caveria.

Tu pourrait faire la même chose avec les attaquant ? J'avais vu un système pas mal avec un déroulé du temps dans le graphique pour mettre en exergue le constat que tu as fait sur Hibana (Breacher, puis entry frager quand elle a utilisé son gadget).
En tout cas une initiative sympa qui devrait être en OP. Merci.

----------


## Wedgge

Si je me motive a revenir sur le jeu il faudra qu'on pousse plus loin le teamplay avec Clash, on c'est bien marré avec Shep sur la top map world l'autre jour, où comment rendre top jaune op  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Redlight

> C'est peut-être subjectif, mais Alibi, je la mettrais quand même sur le même plan niveau intel que Caveria.
> 
> Tu pourrait faire la même chose avec les attaquant ? J'avais vu un système pas mal avec un déroulé du temps dans le graphique pour mettre en exergue le constat que tu as fait sur Hibana (Breacher, puis entry frager quand elle a utilisé son gadget).
> En tout cas une initiative sympa qui devrait être en OP. Merci.


J'ai l'impression que qu'Alibi arrive à spotter plus souvent un attaquant et plus facilement d'où la légère avance sur Caveira.

J'ai commencé pour les attaquants mais j'ai un soucis sur la classification j'ai 2 facteur : entry ou support. Le troisième c'est breachers mais c'est trop binaire pour faire un classement tu as la moitié des opérateurs qui n'ont aucun intérêt pour breacher. Je vais essayé avec utilité ou autre chose si vous avez des suggestions.

----------


## Wedgge

Abilities/Utilities c'est plutôt pertinent, je regrouperai dans cette catégorie hard/soft breacher et les shield. En langue de molière chez moi ça donnerai quelque chose qui se rapprocherai du "génie" peut être ?

----------


## Redlight

Je viens de tester mais le soucis c'est que tu as une zone vide car l'utility est sous entendu dans support en faite :/

----------


## Evene

> ...


Ce que tu décris, c'est effectivement la description du soloQ en général dans R6, on est d'accord sur le principe et j'ai pas de problème avec ça, c'est le sel du jeu. Mais pour moi il y a vraiment deux coté du ladder en terme de qualité de pool de joueurs et d'équipes. Et donc en terme de "confort" et de plaisir de jeu.

Gold 3 et+ la différence c'est d'avoir des matchs consistants, des gens qui aiment gagner, qui cherchent à monter dans le ladder, et qui en gros sont à leur place (généralisation).

En dessous, pour moi le feeling est pas du tout le même, c'est pour une multitude de raisons, celles qui me dérangent c'est celles qui sont "hors jeu" pour moi. Par exemple mécaniquement tu as beaucoup de non classés autour de Gold 4. Pleins de fois j'ai vu des matchs ou sur un median Gold4, tu vois d'un coté de l'équipe un Gold2+ et pour compenser dans l'autre équipe il met quelqu'un du même MMR mais "Non classé". Ça par exemple ça m'énerve profondément. De manière générale le niveau y est hyper hétérogène pour moultes raisons de la fin du silver au gold 4.

Le fait que tu croises mécaniquement dans les rangs inférieurs beaucoup plus de leaver, thrower, TKers, Ubisoft y peut rien ou pas grand chose. Mais c'est pour ça que je soloQ plus du tout et que je comprends qu'on râle sur les PUs jusqu'à ce qu'on quitte le Gold 4 hell, dans la mesure ou on fait la différence entre son niveau individuel et le jeu.

Moi par exemple mon niveau sans team c'est entre Gold 2 et 3 en terme de consistance, j'ai aucun problème avec ça. J'accepte que ça fluctue d'une soirée à l'autre.

----------


## Redlight

Si tu as beaucoup de non classé gold c'est parce que le ELO de base en début de saison est de 2500. C'est débile mais c'est comme ça du coup tu rencontre des mec qui sont généralement en cours de classement. C'est surtout la merde en début de saison. Tu rencontres rarement des mecs ultra chaud en milieu de saison car la plupart on fait leur match de classement.

Après c'est vrai que je n'ai jamais vraiment explorer les rangs silvers ton ressenti est peut être vrai et différent des autres niveaux. D'autant plus qu'il y a un phénomène dont je connais pas l'ampleur : les haut levels qui throw volontairement leur smurf pour ne pas monter de rang (j'en ai encore rencontré un ce weekend, ancien joueur de CL classé silver sur son smurf).

----------


## Evene

> Si tu as beaucoup de non classé gold c'est parce que le ELO de base en début de saison est de 2500. C'est débile mais c'est comme ça du coup tu rencontre des mec qui sont généralement en cours de classement. C'est surtout la merde en début de saison. Mais tu rencontre rarement des mecs ultra chaud en milieu de saison car la plupart on fait leur match de classement.
> 
> Après c'est vrai que je n'ai jamais vraiment explorer les rangs silvers ton ressenti est peut être vrai et différent des autres niveau. D'autant plus qu'il y a un phénomène dont je connais pas l'ampleur. Les haut levels qui throw volontairement leur smurf pour ne pas monter de rang (j'en ai encore rencontré un ce weekend, ancien joueur de CL classé silver sur son smurf).


C'est ça. Du coup ça donne beaucoup de non classé en début de saison, et beaucoup de throw en fin de saison pour fragger du "newb". Du coup pour moi c'est fini le soloQ tant que j'essaye de progresser dans les rangs.

----------


## Redlight

J'ai essayé ça pour les attaquants :



1ere colonne : aucun gadget de destruction
2eme colonne : breach charge en secondaire

edit : je vais modifier zofia en faite

----------


## Shep1

Je ne sais pas faire, mais j'aurais tenté un truc dans le style diagramme en étoile, comme ça : 




Avec comme axes : Entry fragger, intel, breacher, utility (support en fait, mais j'aime pas le terme) et j'ai pas vraiment le cinquième axe...
Pour que ça rende bien visuellement je te laisse gérer  :^_^: 

Tu peux aussi modifier celui là pour y inscrire la différenciation entre utility et intel que je fais vis à vis du "support". Je trouve vraiment le terme trop générique.

----------


## Redlight

Ouais c'est valable pour un opérateur ça. Perso je voulais les situer les uns par rapport au autres

----------


## Wedgge

Le gars veut mettre des gens dans des cases, vraiment so hasbeen quoi.

edit: bloqué depuis 25 minutes sur le loading screen alors que l'on mène 3-0, j'aime quand le jeu ne veux vraiment pas que tu puisse monter, entre les -300 elo perdu avec les cheaters à la sortie des match de classement et une merveilleuse game full leaver à la fin du second round elle m'épate cette saison actuellement.

----------


## Shep1

> Ouais c'est valable pour un opérateur ça. Perso je voulais les situer les uns par rapport au autres


Ouai, t'as raison.

Bah mon idée de mettre en opposition, deux axes qui ont un "0" différent est pas mal.

Un axe entry fragger <-> intel
Un axe Breacher <-> Utility

Quelques personnages seraient difficiles à positionner mais dans l'ensemble ça mettrais en exergue cette compétence à prendre un point qu'est utility.

----------


## Redlight

L'image mise à jour :



- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ouai, t'as raison.
> 
> Bah mon idée de mettre en opposition, deux axes qui ont un "0" différent est pas mal.
> 
> Un axe entry fragger <-> intel
> Un axe Breacher <-> Utility
> 
> Quelques personnages seraient difficiles à positionner mais dans l'ensemble ça mettrais en exergue cette compétence à prendre un point qu'est utility.


La soucis avec ton axe breacher - utility c'est que ça s'oppose pas forcément. Par exemple Maverick est excellent dans les 2 domaines se retrouverait au milieu alors qu'il devrait être deux côté.

La logique de mon graphique c'est axe des ordonnées leur rôle (diametralement opposé), axe des absysses donne un potentiel d'utilisation. Comme pour les défenseurs anchors et intel ne sont pas opposé, ça donne juste une dimensions supplémentaire.

----------


## MonkeyManus

Merci Redlight, c'est canon.
Ça permet de se poser un référentiel pour explorer les différents opérateurs ; utile pour des gens qui commencent.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Vu ! :

https://nc.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/com..._according_to/

----------


## Redlight

> Vu ! :
> 
> https://nc.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/com..._according_to/


 ::rolleyes::

----------


## Redlight

Un joueur ayant joué en PL pour MysteriousMonkey et devenu depuis subitement un ranked heros vient de se faire bannir. Vu sur le stream de Pengu, le mec collait des truc infâmes et savait tout sur tout. C'est certainement Pengu qui a demandé à ce qu'Ubi enquête sur lui. Sinon il serait passé sous les radars.

Malheureusement je pense que ce n'est pas le seul à pourrir la ranked et être assez malin pour ne pas se faire gauler tout de suite.

----------


## Gtag

> Un joueur ayant joué en PL pour MysteriousMonkey et devenu depuis subitement un ranked heros vient de se faire bannir. Vu sur le stream de Pengu, le mec collait des truc infâmes et savait tout sur tout. C'est certainement Pengu qui a demandé à ce qu'Ubi enquête sur lui. Sinon il serait passé sous les radars.
> 
> Malheureusement je pense que ce n'est pas le seul à pourrir la ranked et être assez malin pour ne pas se faire gauler tout de suite.


Ouais, non. BattleEye marche en fait. (Sisi)

----------


## Redlight

> Ouais, non. BattleEye marche en fait. (Sisi)


Etrange pourquoi Pengu dirait ça alors ?




> I didnt call him a hacker coz Id hate to do that on stream but I did voice my concern seeing as how "good" he was, unfortunately it was true

----------


## Gtag

> Etrange pourquoi Pengu dirait ça alors ?


Bah Pengu le trouvait anormalement bon et apparemment, il avait raison.
C'est très logique en fait. Je pense que Pengu comme toutes les autres personnes qui font de la PL, savent discerner un cheater d'un excellent joueur mieux que les autres.

----------


## Redlight

> Bah Pengu le trouvait anormalement bon et apparemment, il avait raison.
> C'est très logique en fait. Je pense que Pengu comme toutes les autres personnes qui font de la PL, savent discerner un cheater d'un excellent joueur mieux que les autres.


Ah je l'avais pas compris comme ça, plutôt "je n'ai rien dit en public, mais j'ai fait part de mon inquiétude en privé". My bad.

----------


## Gtag

> Ah je l'avais pas compris comme ça, plutôt "je n'ai rien dit en public, mais j'ai fait part de mon inquiétude en privé". My bad.


Il l'a sans doute fait également, mais ça ne suffit pas à faire bannir quelqu'un, malgré tout le crédit et la compétence qu'on peut lui accorder dans ce domaine.

----------


## Redlight

> Il l'a sans doute fait également, mais ça ne suffit pas à faire bannir quelqu'un, malgré tout le crédit et la compétence qu'on peut lui accorder dans ce domaine.


Je me doute bien que vous ne bannissez pas quelqu'un juste avec suspicions. Il devait être sous haute surveillance depuis quelques temps^^.

edit : et sinon le plat c'est pour bientôt ? Tu es au portes d'avoir le respects et l'admiration de tes collègues mais j'ai l'impression que tu n'as pas lancé de ranked depuis ?  ::XD::

----------


## Gtag

> Je me doute bien que vous ne bannissez pas quelqu'un juste avec suspicions. Il devait être sous haute surveillance depuis quelques temps^^.
> 
> edit : et sinon le plat c'est pour bientôt ? Tu es au portes d'avoir le respects et l'admiration de tes collègues mais j'ai l'impression que tu n'as pas lancé de ranked depuis ?


Ouais c'est à peu près ça, j'ai fait un joli 0-2-3 ce week-end. :/
Sinon je joue à FH4 un peu pour varier...

----------


## Voodoonice

A propos de cheater et de bannissement, ESL vient de prendre 1 an de plus réinitialisé la peine de Shaiiko  parce qu'il aurait contourné les régles en créant un nouveau compte pour participer à une compétition 

https://www.reddit.com/r/R6ProLeague...aiiko/e6yhton/

----------


## Voodoonice

> Un joueur ayant joué en PL pour MysteriousMonkey et devenu depuis subitement un ranked heros vient de se faire bannir. Vu sur le stream de Pengu, le mec collait des truc infâmes et savait tout sur tout. C'est certainement Pengu qui a demandé à ce qu'Ubi enquête sur lui. Sinon il serait passé sous les radars.
> 
> Malheureusement je pense que ce n'est pas le seul à pourrir la ranked et être assez malin pour ne pas se faire gauler tout de suite.


Docker ? https://clips.twitch.tv/MoralCleanWe...tt_content=url

----------


## Redlight

> Docker ? https://clips.twitch.tv/MoralCleanWe...tt_content=url


Oui

----------


## Redlight

Même après 270 niveau et beaucoup trop d'heure passé sur le jeu, je continue a apprendre à chaque vidéo de Macie.

Il te sort des angles de dingues

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Même après 270 niveau et beaucoup trop d'heure passé sur le jeu, je continue a apprendre à chaque vidéo de Macie.
> 
> Il te sort des angles de dingues


Tu fais références à l'angle dans la chambre froide de kafe ?
Il a l'air dingue mais très petit.
Moi ce qui me bote en ce moment, c'est ses tricks d'impact nade pour détruire les pellets.

----------


## Redlight

Et l'angle dans l'armurerie sur Oregon.

----------


## Voodoonice

Vous voulez rire 





J'suis pas sûr que ce soit la meilleur personne pour défendre Shaiiko  :^_^:

----------


## Redlight

> Vous voulez rire 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J'suis pas sûr que ce soit la meilleur personne pour défendre Shaiiko


Chui po contant !

----------


## Frypolar

> Et l'angle dans l'armurerie sur Oregon.


En plus il est sympa, il aurait pu faire juste un petit trou.

----------


## Voodoonice

:^_^:

----------


## AgentDerf

Joli!

----------


## Raoul Wolfoni

Mais je ne comprends pas : le cheater qui se téléporte, il est obligé de se téléporter collé à ton dos ? Il ne peut pas se téléporter genre à 5 m en arrière sur la gauche ?

Parce que cette astuce donné par Aherys ne marche pas dans ce second cas...

----------


## Orchys

Salut les canards ! Le jeu est en promo en ce moment, du coup ça me tente d'essayer. Mais ... Je vois un peu partout que le jeu est salement bugué, du genre à te faire totalement perdre plaisir d'y jouer. Ubi gère si mal son fer de lance ?
Aussi, on dirait une vraie usine à gaz, avec autant de persos jouable, ça n'en devient pas totalement déséquilibré ?

Merci les palmipèdes

----------


## AgentDerf

Bugué? Euh non pas spécialement. 
Après c'est un jeu multi, quand tu perds, (genre des potes qui jouent avec moi) quand ils se font kills ils gueulent "Mais putain j'avais tiré avant! C'est pas possible c'est complètement bugué!" Mais bon quand tu vois la kill cam, c'est juste qu'il a mal joué, et que la rage est pure  ::P: 
Et quand tu rages tu vois des bugs partout  :;): 

Après usine à gaz je sais pas, j'ai commençai Day-one, donc j'ai du mal a évalué quand tu débarques 3 ans après la sortie du jeu si c'est digeste de comprend tous ces opérateurs d'un coup.
Mais honnêtement il y a des nouveaux joueurs qui commencent tous les jours et s'en sortent. Même si il y a une diversité d'opérateur, cela tourne autour des mêmes basique de gameplay (Breach, Intel, Roam.. etc..)

Je pense que tu peux y aller sans risque, un jeu qui a 3 ans, si il était bugué et imbitable il aurai pas encore un tel succès.

----------


## Orchys

'Right ! J'espère que je trouverai du monde pour m'aider ... ^^'

----------


## Redlight

Je pense me prendre un smurf, ras le cul de jouer sur mon main et de foutre en l'air mon ELO parce que je joue avec des gens qui n'en n'ont rien à branler parce qu'ils sont sur leur smurf :/

C'est jusqu'à quand ?

----------


## Gtag

> Mais je ne comprends pas : le cheater qui se téléporte, il est obligé de se téléporter collé à ton dos ? Il ne peut pas se téléporter genre à 5 m en arrière sur la gauche ?
> 
> Parce que cette astuce donné par Aherys ne marche pas dans ce second cas...


Sans doute pas, faudrait paramétrer le truc différemment.
Dans le second cas, Aherys se colle au mur, du coup il est légèrement poussé quand le cheater se TP, Aherys a l'info de suite.
Vu que le cheater a besoin de quelques millisecondes pour se repérer et qu'Aherys a juste besoin de faire un flick facile avec la clé squelette, c'est une bonne technique je pense.

----------


## Frypolar

> Mais je ne comprends pas : le cheater qui se téléporte, il est obligé de se téléporter collé à ton dos ? Il ne peut pas se téléporter genre à 5 m en arrière sur la gauche ?
> 
> Parce que cette astuce donné par Aherys ne marche pas dans ce second cas...


Quand tu TP, dans plein de jeux, surtout ceux où t’es pas censé te téléporter, tu vas apparaître sur l’écran des autres joueurs un poil avant de voir, toi, ton nouvel environnement. Donc si tu TP face à ton adversaire, il aura un peu plus de temps pour réagir. Dans le dos c’est plus efficace.

Là dans la vidéo, en plus, le mec arrive un poil en hauteur puis tombe. Ça n’aide pas vraiment.

----------


## Redlight

> Salut les canards ! Le jeu est en promo en ce moment, du coup ça me tente d'essayer. Mais ... Je vois un peu partout que le jeu est salement bugué, du genre à te faire totalement perdre plaisir d'y jouer. Ubi gère si mal son fer de lance ?
> Aussi, on dirait une vraie usine à gaz, avec autant de persos jouable, ça n'en devient pas totalement déséquilibré ?
> 
> Merci les palmipèdes


Le jeu connais pas mal de bug dernièrement, c'est dut à plusieurs facteurs. Mais c'est loin d'être rédhibitoire, surtout quand tu débutes. C'est plus gênant quand tu ponces le jeu et il faut une certaine expérience pour les remarquer. En revanche Ubi est de plus en plus réactif j'ai l'impression, ils sont dans la bonne voie malgré quelques couac surtout du point de vue de l'équilibrage dernièrement.

Le jeu n'est pas désiquilibrer mais tu auras du taff pour l'appréhender. C'est assez difficile avec beaucoup de cartes et d'opérateurs mais prend ton temps.

Surtout prend l'édition STANDARD. La strater est une arnaque.

----------


## Orchys

Yes merci des infos. J'ai pris la standard pour 16€. Je vais m'amuser ^^ ... Enfin j'espère !

----------


## Gtag

> Yes merci des infos. J'ai pris la standard pour 16€. Je vais m'amuser ^^ ... Enfin j'espère !


achète les opérateurs de l'année 1 en prio ils sont à moitié prix.

----------


## Redlight

J'ai fait 3 casu hier après le match. Le résumé en image : 



C'était ridicule.

----------


## Kaelis

Je suis tellement rouillé qu'exceptionnellement je ne vais pas me plaindre qu'à chaque début de saison on est considéré comme des nouveaux venus  ::ninja::

----------


## MAIVLY

Pareil, mon skill à rouillé comme neige au soleil, malheureusement je ne trouve plus le temps pour jouer comme avant  ::sad::

----------


## Shep1

> Pareil, mon skill à rouillé comme neige au soleil, malheureusement je ne trouve plus le temps pour jouer comme avant


La changement de pseudo !!!  ::lol::   ::lol::   ::lol:: 
En plus t'as un sous titre  :;):

----------


## Kaelis

C'est du "élite parler" ? J'arrive pô à lire.

----------


## MAIVLY

> La changement de pseudo !!!   
> En plus t'as un sous titre


Le topic de changement de pseudo qui s'est remis à fonctionner (après plusieurs années de non fonctionnement), je suis arrivé juste au bon moment  :B):   :B):   :B):  

Le topic en question avec le pourquoi de ma demande

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Le topic de changement de pseudo qui s'est remis à fonctionner (après plusieurs années de non fonctionnement), je suis arrivé juste au bon moment    
> 
> Le topic en question avec le pourquoi de ma demande


Mais...  ::o: 
T'as vraiment acheté un maillot alors qu'il y avait même pas les lettres pour ton pseudo ?  ::XD::

----------


## Wedgge

Si seulement il n'avait acheté que le maillot ...

----------


## MAIVLY

> Mais... 
> T'as vraiment acheté un maillot alors qu'il y avait même pas les lettres pour ton pseudo ?

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Hahha cette histoire de pseudo et de Thsirt, mais wat, j'ai bien rigolé au taff, merci, j’avais pas compris quand tu t'étais connecté.
Du coup on prononce toujours Manly ou pas ?

----------


## Redlight

Mais qu'est-ce qu'ils ont branlé avec Maverick. Je suis littéralement à 2m du mur j'entend pas la torche.

----------


## Gtag

C beugué leaule.

----------


## Kaelis

Visiblement je ne suis pas le seul mais j'ai un écran noir en rejoignant une partie en court plusieurs fois par soir. Ça m'arrivait rarement avant Grim Sky et ça a empiré  ::sad:: 

La première fois j'ai cliqué pour voir et évidemment c'est parti direct en dolicrâne sur un équipier  ::ninja::

----------


## Gtag

> Visiblement je ne suis pas le seul mais j'ai un écran noir en rejoignant une partie en court plusieurs fois par soir. Ça m'arrivait rarement avant Grim Sky et ça a empiré 
> 
> La première fois j'ai cliqué pour voir et évidemment c'est parti direct en dolicrâne sur un équipier


C'est un bug connu, je l'ai eu lors de ma deuxième partie sur Grim Sky.
On bosse sur un fix.

----------


## MAIVLY

> Hahha cette histoire de pseudo et de Thsirt, mais wat, j'ai bien rigolé au taff, merci, j’avais pas compris quand tu t'étais connecté.
> Du c0up on prononce toujours Manly ou pas ?


Pour la prononciation, démerdez vous, j'ai déjà eu du mal à le faire changer  ::ninja:: 

 Nan mais sinon Mai-veu-li

----------


## Kaelis

Mévli Clic Chic  :tired:

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Leaks

Charm magma


Uniforms des team proleague


Uniforms et headgear proleague

----------


## Gtag

> Leaks
> 
> https://i.redd.it/lib0xdvhrys11.jpg
> 
> https://i.redd.it/8u7wxcx6mws11.jpg
> 
> https://i.redd.it/ryns0vd42ws11.png


J'arrive pas à voir les images, où est-ce qu'elles sont hébergées ?

----------


## Frypolar

Sur reddit.

----------


## Gtag

> Sur reddit.




 ::happy2::

----------


## Redlight

Pas compris non plus alors

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Moi non plus :/

Edit : 

Ah si peut être, il demande les infos de personnes ayant leak, pour les swater?
C'est ça gtag ? Pour contenir les leaks.

----------


## Gtag

Ouais bon c'était sans doute trop alambiqué.

Pardon.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Pour info :

----------


## AgentDerf

C'est quoi le diamond? C'est quand tu es en full auto la zone de dispersion?
Finalement le silencieux c quand même balaise, no threat indicators c'est top.

----------


## Shep1

> C'est quoi le diamond? C'est quand tu es en full auto la zone de dispersion?
> Finalement le silencieux c quand même balaise, no threat indicators c'est top.


C'est une stat que seul ceux qui ont un rang au dessus de tout, peuvent avoir. Prend un silencieux, vu ton skill, ça concordera.




 ::ninja::

----------


## Krogort

> C'est quoi le diamond? C'est quand tu es en full auto la zone de dispersion?
> Finalement le silencieux c quand même balaise, no threat indicators c'est top.


A chaque fois qu'on tire une balle, la balle suivante sera dans un diamant dont le point le plus bas est l'impact actuel.
La taille et la forme du diamant peuvent changer selon l'arme: plus haut, plus large, pas forcément symétrique, etc.
Par contre je ne me souvient pas si ubi a laissé savoir comment est la loi de distribution dans le diamant, uniforme, normale centrée sur le barycentre.
Aussi beaucoup d'armes semblent avoir un recul après la 1ere balle plus important que les autres, il doit y avoir un coefficient pour la taille du premier diamant par rapport aux autres.

----------


## Frypolar

> Fixed – Deployable shields placed perpendicular to a window prevent vaulting.
> 
> It is now impossible to install deployable shields in front of windows in a way that would block vault or rappel in. Trying to do so will result in deploying the shield forward or backward depending on the player position, in a way that will always leave enough room for vaulting or rappelling in.
> 
> Fixed – No toggle for Montagne and Pulse special abilities (now comes with toggle).


https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/e...m:174-76770-32

Ça va faire bientôt 3 ans que c’est demandé, enfin c’est arrivé ! Du coup rendez-vous dans 3 ans pour avoir un stand de tir ?

----------


## Bathory

De la terro hunt sans C4 ça serait pas mal déjà...

----------


## Shep1

> De la terro hunt sans C4 ça serait pas mal déjà...


Bah y'en a plus. En tout cas sur Hereford 2.0 y'en a pas.

----------


## Bathory

> Bah y'en a plus. En tout cas sur Hereford 2.0 y'en a pas.


C'bien la seule du coup. Je vais faire mes t hunt sur celle ci du coup haha

----------


## AgentDerf

> A chaque fois qu'on tire une balle, la balle suivante sera dans un diamant dont le point le plus bas est l'impact actuel.
> La taille et la forme du diamant peuvent changer selon l'arme: plus haut, plus large, pas forcément symétrique, etc.
> Par contre je ne me souvient pas si ubi a laissé savoir comment est la loi de distribution dans le diamant, uniforme, normale centrée sur le barycentre.
> Aussi beaucoup d'armes semblent avoir un recul après la 1ere balle plus important que les autres, il doit y avoir un coefficient pour la taille du premier diamant par rapport aux autres.
> 
> 
> http://tof.cx/images/2018/10/21/053b...93ea2bee05.png


Merci, mais du coup ça fait pas un peu double emploi avec le recoil? 
Car finalement le recoil c'est ton arme qui part en hauteur quand tu tires.
Et le diamant c'est ton arme qui part en hauteur dans le diamant quand tu tires, ça ressemble bcp.

@Shep1:  :tired:

----------


## Redlight

> Merci, mais du coup ça fait pas un peu double emploi avec le recoil? 
> Car finalement le recoil c'est ton arme qui part en hauteur quand tu tires.
> Et le diamant c'est ton arme qui part en hauteur dans le diamant quand tu tires, ça ressemble bcp.
> 
> @Shep1:


Le recul peut être vertical ou horizontale. Reduire le diamant revient a réduire le recul horizontale et verticale, là ou certains frein de bouche ne réduise le recul que verticalement.

En gros dans la vidéo : recoil = recul vertical, diamond = recul vertical & horizontale.

ps : le schéma de Krogort explique très bien le système sauf que c'est des losanges  ::lol::

----------


## Frypolar

Normalement le recul est toujours le même avec une arme donnée. "Normalement" car ça devait être le cas à la sortie puis suite à une MaJ récente. Du coup en ADS ça ne devrait plus être une histoire de diamant/losange, non ? 

Par contre ça doit fonctionner pour la dispersion.

----------


## Redlight

> Normalement le recul est toujours le même avec une arme donnée. "Normalement" car ça devait être le cas à la sortie puis suite à une MaJ récente. Du coup en ADS ça ne devrait plus être une histoire de diamant/losange, non ? 
> 
> Par contre ça doit fonctionner pour la dispersion.


Non il y a toujours une part d'aléatoire. Ils ont changé leur fusil d'épaule et ont reussi la refonte du recul et la correction de l'erreur d'alignemant en conservant le feeling R6. Des reculs à pattern mais avec une petite dose d'aléatoire.

----------


## Kaelis

J'aime bien le jeu dans son état actuel mais le patch de mi-saison m'a l'air très anecdotique, le plus intéressant est pour plus tard et le reste ressemble à des p'tits réglages ça et là comme on en voit dans n'importe quel patch.

J'espérais au moins un p'tit _rework_ pour rafraîchir un perso croulant  :Emo:

----------


## Wedgge

> Lion continue à nous poser problème, lors des parties à haut niveau.



Cet opérateur c'est une vanne a lui tout seul. Ils vont finir par le retirer du classé que cela me surprendrais qu'a moitié.

Bonne initiative les réductions de recul sur Smoke et Mira, c'était un poil trop violent ces derniers temps.

----------


## Gtag

> J'aime bien le jeu dans son état actuel mais le patch de mi-saison m'a l'air très anecdotique, le plus intéressant est pour plus tard et le reste ressemble à des p'tits réglages ça et là comme on en voit dans n'importe quel patch.
> 
> J'espérais au moins un p'tit _rework_ pour rafraîchir un perso croulant


Il y a un peu plus de chose ici : https://t.co/OP8EoHxy5Q

----------


## Kaelis

Ouah le foutoir complet, comment on lit ce truc  :Fouras: 

J'crois que je vais attendre le patchnote définitif  ::ninja::

----------


## Redlight

> J'aime bien le jeu dans son état actuel mais le patch de mi-saison m'a l'air très anecdotique, le plus intéressant est pour plus tard et le reste ressemble à des p'tits réglages ça et là comme on en voit dans n'importe quel patch.
> 
> J'espérais au moins un p'tit _rework_ pour rafraîchir un perso croulant


Perso je trouve que le jeu ne se porte pas très très bien perso. Entre la meta Lion/Blitz/Dokka, les rollback dans 50% des trous que tu fais (voir dans aucun trous : derrière à côté du van blanc sur consulat), la gestion des débris de fenêtre qui dernièrement est bancale et les problèmes de gunfight (hitreg/double élimination fréquente avec 9 de ping chacun sur un jeu hitscan avec des serveur à 50-60Hz), les maps casu qui se faufile dans le playlist ranked  ::XD:: . C'est bof bof j'ai connu le jeu plus sain.

C'est pas un hasard si pas mal de pro réclame une opération health 2.

Retirer un opérateur le temps de le rework ça serait pas mal quand même genre Lion. Et si Ubi veut que Glaz tienne un vrai rôle de sniper bah ils n'ont qu'a inverser tout les changements qu'ils lui ont apporté depuis 1 an et demi. Avant t'avait un véritable machine à découper avec quasiment du 1 balle = 1 mort (dans les 160 de dégat). On se retrouve avec un snipe qui fait 71 de dommage et qui voit à travers les smokes. Si on veut retrouver un vrai sniper il faudrait lui rendre ses dégât d'origine, le rendre ultra lent dans ses déplacements quand il scope et réduire drastiquement son RoF, en faire une sorte d'AWP quoi.

----------


## Gtag

> Ouah le foutoir complet, comment on lit ce truc 
> 
> J'crois que je vais attendre le patchnote définitif


Cherche juste les tags bleu, c'est les réponses des devs.
Reddit est un peu rebutant au premier abord, mais on s'y fait.

----------


## Agano

Pourquoi vous voulez une 2e opération Health, vous crachiez tous en rangs serrés sur la première?

----------


## Redlight

> Pourquoi vous voulez une 2e opération Health, vous crachiez tous en rangs serrés sur la première?


Peut être parce qu'elle a été prévu pendant l'année en cours (season pass etc.), que la communication autour à été catastrophique ainsi que le gestion des 3 mois qui y était alloué ? Qu'elle a eut une efficacité relative (vu l'était actuel du jeu).

Pour rappel : 




> /01Technological
> improvments
> ONE STEP MATCHMAKING
> 
> Simplified & faster flow
> 100% SERVER-BASED FEATURES
> 
> Dedicated Voice and Party system
> 
> ...


One step MM = Ok
VOIP = OK
Tickrate = on a pas eut l'amélioration escompté

Déploiement progressif = le processus est respecté mais loins d'être efficace (bcp de bug passe en live et l'équilibrage des opérateur est médiocre)
Bouton on/off = j'attend encore de le voir

Correction de bug = Ils ont surtout résolu le problème avec Hibana. Mais la liste couvrait plus de 1000 bugs ! Et je me souvient qu'a 2 semaines de la fin de l'opération beaucoup était encore présent donc moyen niveau gestion, mais il y a eut des améliorations de ce côté au final.

6 mois plus tard on nous pond un mode PvE avec loot box exclusif de 4 semaines. La pilule a du mal à passer encore.

Aujourd'hui le jeu rencontre beaucoup de bug dut à l'ajout encore et encore de contenu et une OP Health 2 à défaut d'avoir de grande promesse pourrait être d'une certaine efficacité en matière de bug (surtout avec Hibana).

Perso au lieu d'avoir un OP Health chaque année je milite pour qu'on réduise le nombre de saison de 4 à 3. Ca laisserai le même laps de temps pour résoudre les bug mais ça diluerai l'attente au fil de l'année car c'était bien relou les 3 mois où rien n'a bougé.

----------


## Frypolar

> Peut être parce qu'elle a été prévu pendant l'année en cours (season pass etc.), que la communication autour à été catastrophique ainsi que le gestion des 3 mois qui y était alloué ? Qu'elle a eut une efficacité relative (vu l'était actuel du jeu).


En fait c’était 7 mois. Velvet Shell est sortie début février. Début juin, soit 4 mois plus tard, ils ont annoncé qu’on allait avoir 0 contenu et des fix durant les 3 mois à venir. Ça fait donc 7 mois. On aura appris seulement ensuite que cette période de temps a surtout servi à développer le mode zombie à la con et les alpha packs. Parce qu’en plus du jeu payant, des achats in-game et du season pass, le _business model_ était un peu léger.

Comme tu l’as dit des promesses faites n’ont pas été tenues (j’ajouterai la meilleure communication qui se fait toujours désirée) comme c’est le cas depuis la sortie.

----------


## Krogort

> J'aime bien le jeu dans son état actuel mais le patch de mi-saison m'a l'air très anecdotique, le plus intéressant est pour plus tard et le reste ressemble à des p'tits réglages ça et là comme on en voit dans n'importe quel patch.
> 
> J'espérais au moins un p'tit _rework_ pour rafraîchir un perso croulant


Il faut pas trop perturber la méta sinon les pros se mettent râler du haut de leur sièges baqués colorés.
 ::ninja::

----------


## Kaelis

Oh lébatar  ::o:

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Envoyé par EyeLaughThugAim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #FakeNews


Vraiment ?

----------


## Shep1

C'est antijeu de Gtag.  :Carton:  :Mario:

----------


## Barbe Rousse

C'est d'un chiant en plus comme parties

----------


## Frypolar

C’est quoi le principe ?

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Comme d'habitude. Mais sur House dans un thème Halloween.
Map dans le noir et le brouillard, avec des décors et des sons d'Halloween et une sélection de 10 opérateurs qui ont des skins Halloween (Ash, Buck, Hibana, Finka, Thermite, Mira, Valkyrie, Vigil, Pulse, et je sais plus qui)

----------


## Wedgge

Injouable en somme  ::XD:: .

----------


## MrBishop

On est sur Mumble avec Typho si des gens sont chauds. On teste la nouvelle map vite fait après on ranked je pense si y a du monde

----------


## Redlight

> On est sur Mumble avec Typho si des gens sont chauds. On teste la nouvelle map vite fait après on ranked je pense si y a du monde


T'as pas désinstallé toi ?

----------


## Noxx

J'ai de moins en moins envie de jouer à R6 mais hier j'ai relancé, plus pour les potes que pour le jeu. Pour terminer la soirée on lance une rank, on perd 4-1, on est or4/argent1 et on tombe contre du or1/plat2 car un gars était copper4 avec eux.
Ciao Ubi

----------


## Croustimiel

A la semaine prochaine !

----------


## Kaelis

Haha

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Au fait Gatag, est-ce que le "bug" d'utilisation du processeur est étudié chez vous ou bien est-ce que ça touche trop peu de personnes ?
Jusqu’à présent j'avais eu de la chance mais depuis le mid-saison des italien j'ai des difficultés.


Et je vois que je ne suis pas le seul :

https://nc.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/sea...elevance&t=all

du coup je pense suivre les consignes de ce post :

https://nc.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/com...input_lag_and/

mais c'est triste quand même.

(i5-6600K ici et win 8.1, j'ai l'impression que c’est surtout le proc qui est en cause)

----------


## Gtag

> Au fait Gatag, est-ce que le "bug" d'utilisation du processeur est étudié chez vous ou bien est-ce que ça touche trop peu de personnes ?
> Jusqu’à présent j'avais eu de la chance mais depuis le mid-saison des italien j'ai des difficultés.
> 
> 
> Et je vois que je ne suis pas le seul :
> 
> https://nc.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/sea...elevance&t=all
> 
> du coup je pense suivre les consignes de ce post :
> ...


https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/e.../100-cpu-usage

----------


## Kaelis

Jouer Maison en ne voyant pas à 5 mètres et avec une sélection d'opérateur amoindrie, comment dire...  ::zzz:: 

Perso j'vais pas m'embêter avec ce machin, l'ambiance est amusante cela dit.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/e.../100-cpu-usage


Merci je regarde ça !

Edit : jouer en 60fps, no thanks  :Emo: 

Ce qui est frustrant c'est que c'est arrivé du jour au lendemain, avant ça c'était 144fps gsync d'activée et zéro problème.

----------


## Gtag

> Merci je regarde ça !
> 
> Edit : jouer en 60fps, no thanks 
> 
> Ce qui est frustrant c'est que c'est arrivé du jour au lendemain, avant ça c'était 144fps gsync d'activée et zéro problème.


En fait tu peux lock à la valeur que tu veux, genre 144. (60 est un exemple)

----------


## Wedgge



----------


## Frypolar

Ça fait rêver.

----------


## Styxounet

1 an sans jouer et rien n'a changé alors  :;):

----------


## Bathory

> 1 an sans jouer et rien n'a changé alors


Honnêtement si et pas qu'un peu.

----------


## Kaelis

Ça s'est bien renouvelé, c'est toujours un plaisir de relancer des parties  :;):

----------


## Wedgge

Oui on découvre toujours de nouveaux bug tous plus incroyables que les anciens  ::trollface:: . Hier j'ai réussi a faire clipper un Maestro de l'autre côté d'un mur grâce a un simple vault, c'était sur villa dans le coffre fort.

----------


## Bathory

> Oui on découvre toujours de nouveaux bug tous plus incroyables que les anciens . Hier j'ai réussi a faire clipper un Maestro de l'autre côté d'un mur grâce a un simple vault, c'était sur villa dans le coffre fort.


Je suis presque déjà, j'ai jamais eu aucuns des bugs dans la vidéo ni ce que tu viens de dire.  ::ninja::  Mais je comprends que les patchs sortent pas à une vitesse incroyable sur PC vu que le jeu est aussi dispo sur console et que ces bugs existent aussi probablement là bas, et vu le pognon que ça coûte pour sortir un patch sur console... Et j'adore R6 et je comprends le choix d'Ubi d'avoir utilisé ce moteur par expérience mais honnêtement le jeu sera jamais hyper clean, il est clairement pas fait pour un shooter online/compétitif à la base. Sans aller jusqu'à défendre Ubi, quand je vois que le top commentaire c'est "ouin ouin Ubi s'en foutent de R6"... Le jeu quand il est sorti il était cliniquement mort et infestés de cheaters pire que Counter Strike, j'ose pas imaginer le pognon lâcher par eux entre sa sortie initiale et maintenant.

----------


## Sorkar

Ouai, le mieux ca serai d'oublier cet étron qui n'a rien a voir avec un rainbow six et de retirer les licences Tom Clancy (paix a son âme  ::'(:  ) des mains d'Ubi.

Voila voila, bisous à bientôt  ::trollface::

----------


## Kaelis

Ce jeu bute tout  :Cigare:

----------


## Wedgge

J'imagine que certain ici, à leur plus grande joie évidemment, on déjà parcouru ceci http://www.twitlonger.com/show/n_1sqmvjd?new_post=true  ::trollface::

----------


## Redlight

J'ai tout lu ce matin et c'était long. Il voit les choses par le prismes de la PL, mais force est de constater que ce qu'il dit sur l'ELO et le ranking est véridique. Après il rentre dans les détails de la meta, perso je m'amuse toujours en ranked, mais c'est vrai que quand tu tombes contre une line up cancer c'est bien relou, ce qui ma poussé en partie à la création d'un compte smurf, chose à laquelle je m'étais refusé pour le moment. Le high plat est assez anxiogène parfois et c'est vrai que c'est souvent les même line up, les même strat etc. Tu as peu de place à la créativité. D'ailleurs j'ai l'impression que le Gold est touché par ce phénomène aussi mais dans une moindre mesure.

Macie qui est l'une des têtes de proues de R6 c'est récemment mis à BO4 et ne fait plus que ça. J'imagine que l'état actuelle du jeu est y pour quelque chose. "Mental Break From Siege" d'après ses propres mots.

----------


## Noxx

SixQuatre le répète assez souvent lorsqu'il "rage" en live, Ubi a un jeu incroyable mais n'est pas capable/n'a pas l'envie de le fix.

----------


## Krogort

> mais force est de constater que ce qu'il dit sur l'ELO et le ranking est véridique


Je suis d'accord quand il dit que l'elo est trop volatil mais pas trop avec le reste.

Diamant c'est le top 1% d'elo.
Meme si la distribution suivait une belle loi normale, je suis pas sur qu'il y ait beaucoup a gagner a avoir significativement moins de 1% en diamant et cuivre 4.
Les gens dans ces bracket trouveraient encore moins de monde et resteraient longtemps en file d'attente, sauf a les matcher avec les ranks adjacents.

----------


## Frypolar

> Je suis d'accord quand il dit que l'elo est trop volatil mais pas trop avec le reste.
> 
> Diamant c'est le top 1% d'elo.
> Meme si la distribution suivait une belle loi normale, je suis pas sur qu'il y ait beaucoup a gagner a avoir significativement moins de 1% en diamant et cuivre 4.
> Les gens dans ces bracket trouveraient encore moins de monde et resteraient longtemps en file d'attente, sauf a les matcher avec les ranks adjacents.
> 
> http://tof.cx/images/2018/10/29/f0d4...653850ee49.jpg


Je pense qu’il parle des catégories car c’est ce qu’on voit le plus mais quand il mentionne que le jeu le fait jouer avec, ou contre, des plat 3/2/1 ou low diamond malgré son ELO très élevé, on voit que le problème est l’ELO et sa considération par l’algo. Au fond les catégories on s’en tape un peu, c’est le score qui devrait compter pour le matchmaking. Mais si le jeu met un mec avec 6700+ d’ELO avec des gens autour de 4000 c’est qu’il y a un gros soucis. Ça donne un peu l’impression que l’algo considère les catégories, plutôt que le score...

----------


## Krogort

> Je pense qu’il parle des catégories car c’est ce qu’on voit le plus mais quand il mentionne que le jeu le fait jouer avec, ou contre, des plat 3/2/1 ou low diamond malgré son ELO très élevé, on voit que le problème est l’ELO et sa considération par l’algo. Au fond les catégories on s’en tape un peu, c’est le score qui devrait compter pour le matchmaking. Mais si le jeu met un mec avec 6700+ d’ELO avec des gens autour de 4000 c’est qu’il y a un gros soucis. Ça donne un peu l’impression que l’algo considère les catégories, plutôt que le score...


Il y a seulement ~1% des joueurs qui ont plus de 4500 d'elo. Si on devait le faire jouer qu'avec des joueurs de son elo il passerait super longtemps dans le matchmaking a chaque partie, et il le sait surement.
Si j'etais mauvaise langue je dirais qu'il pleure pour avoir une icone spécial PGM comme dans LOL  ::ninja::

----------


## Flipmode

Fallait rester gold, on est bien en gold, y'a du monde, le niveau est pas trop trop dégueu, on est bien.

Y'a pas une trad fr du message de pengu ? j'ai peur de rater des trucs avec mon demi franglish  ::sad::

----------


## Frypolar

> Il y a seulement ~1% des joueurs qui ont plus de 4500 d'elo. Si on devait le faire jouer qu'avec des joueurs de son elo il passerait super longtemps dans le matchmaking a chaque partie, et il le sait surement.


Je ne pense pas. Ceux qui ont autant d’ELO jouent énormément donc une grande partie est en ligne en même temps que lui. Vu la quantité de joueurs sur Siege il doit rester un peu de monde. Suffisamment pour ne pas avoir à aller chercher du *platine*. Si tu regardes Starcraft 2, le top 20 GrandMaster n’a pas trop de soucis pour trouver des parties. Et il ne va pas se retrouver contre un Master, encore moins contre un Diamant.

----------


## Redlight

Il devrait être match contre d'autre joueur compétitif (PL, CL, Go4, cup etc...). Il y a un paquet de joueur dans cette catégorie.
Et l'autre point sur lequel il insiste c'est que le système actuelle n'est pas assez précis. Tu as à boire et à manger dans chaque catégorie.

----------


## Shep1

Je suis entièrement d'accord avec ce que le mec dit. Mais ça fait tellement longtemps qu'on le dit, et par plusieurs fois les devs on dit bosser sur 70-80% des remarques qu'il fait, faut juste être patient. Pas que ce soit normal, loin de là, mais ça fait maintenant 2/3 ans qu'on sait que la dev team et la direction du jeu en général a l'inertie du Costa Concordia.
Ça fait un peu l'avis blasé mais en l'état je vois plus trop l'intérêt pour nous comme pour eux de faire ce genre post (je parle du twitlonger), ça fait maintenant plusieurs années que la communauté râle sur ces choses, et le résultat : ça ne bouge que très peu...
Il y a pleins de raisons au fait de cette inertie, de cette lenteur : le jeu était pas prévu pour durer aussi longtemps et supporter un usage aussi intensif, Uni n'a pas le bagage et les ressources pour un jeu compétitif que l'on compare souvent avec CSGO ou OW...

Bref, ouai, je dois être blasé par le jeu, et le clivage de commu n'aide pas du tout non plus. Ah, et pour reprendre notre bouseux de Kaamelott : https://kaamelott-soundboard.2ec0b4...._cul_dun_poney

----------


## MrBishop

C'est juste un rageux. D'ailleurs, ça me dérangerait pas de lui mettre la misère comme j'ai mis la misère à son collègue Fabian. Boum boum faaaaaaam.

ok je déconne.

Un peu vrai pour Maverick sinon. Il n'a *aucun contre* et c'est un vrai problème à ce stade là, de ne pas avoir "de point faible" quand tu sais que tout les opérateurs sauf lui, ont un opposé.

----------


## Frypolar

> Je suis entièrement d'accord avec ce que le mec dit. Mais ça fait tellement longtemps qu'on le dit, et par plusieurs fois les devs on dit bosser sur 70-80% des remarques qu'il fait, faut juste être patient. Pas que ce soit normal, loin de là, mais ça fait maintenant 2/3 ans qu'on sait que la dev team et la direction du jeu en général a l'inertie du Costa Concordia.
> Ça fait un peu l'avis blasé mais en l'état je vois plus trop l'intérêt pour nous comme pour eux de faire ce genre post (je parle du twitlonger), ça fait maintenant plusieurs années que la communauté râle sur ces choses, et le résultat : ça ne bouge que très peu...
> Il y a pleins de raisons au fait de cette inertie, de cette lenteur : le jeu était pas prévu pour durer aussi longtemps et supporter un usage aussi intensif, Uni n'a pas le bagage et les ressources pour un jeu compétitif que l'on compare souvent avec CSGO ou OW...
> 
> Bref, ouai, je dois être blasé par le jeu, et le clivage de commu n'aide pas du tout non plus. Ah, et pour reprendre notre bouseux de Kaamelott : https://kaamelott-soundboard.2ec0b4...._cul_dun_poney


La gestion du développement est clairement à l'ouest mais ce n'est pas une excuse. Ubi à rapidement misé sur le jeu et en 3 ans tu peux tout à fait embaucher des gens avec l'expérience nécessaire pour passer d'un développement centré sur une release unique (ou quasi unique) à un développement continu.

----------


## Shep1

> C'est juste un rageux. D'ailleurs, ça me dérangerait pas de lui mettre la misère comme j'ai mis la misère à son collègue Fabian. Boum boum faaaaaaam.
> 
> ok je déconne.
> 
> Un peu vrai pour Maverick sinon. Il n'a *aucun contre* et c'est un vrai problème à ce stade là, de ne pas avoir "de point faible" quand tu sais que tout les opérateurs sauf lui, ont un opposé.


Finka, Rook, Doc, n'ont pas de contre non plus. Faut lui nerfer ses flingues et peut-être faire une vague de retirage d'ACOG et il sera balance.

----------


## Gtag

> Finka, Rook, Doc, n'ont pas de contre non plus. Faut lui nerfer ses flingues et peut-être faire une vague de retirage d'ACOG et il sera balance.


On peut rajouter un paquet d'autre opérateurs, tous n'ont pas besoin d'avoir un contre, il faut juste que leur compétence ne soit pas démesurément efficace.

----------


## Redlight

Généralement tout ceux qui agissent sur l'environnement sont contrables. Le soucis c'est surtout que c'est un hard-breacher sans contre. Imaginons l'inverse, un mec capable de poser un mur renforcer impossible à percer.

Tu n'as pas besoin d'avoir un contre spécifique tant que ça reste situationnel et que les moyens d'oppositions sont possible.

Finka a un contre (Smoke)
Rook -> HS
Doc -> HS et gagdet très situationnel
Capi -> Situationel et trajectoire rectiligne
Sledge -> Mur renforcés

A l'heure actuelle le seul contre à Maverick c'est d'abandonné la zone et de se replier. Ca appauvrit le gameplay de toute la partie conquête et contrôle des murs renforcés (bandit tricking, tatcher, anti bandit tricking etc.).

----------


## Wedgge

Son gadget n'a même pas le désavantage de faire du bruit, outre l'intell on n'a aucun moyen de savoir que Maverick est là autrement que par un kill ou une rafale qui siffle à deux centimètres de nos oreilles. Certains spots deviennent proprement intenables avec lui, exemple le win cellar sur chalet avec une Mira, ou la salle multimédia sur Littoral.  

Je rejoins Shep lorsqu'il dit que la plupart des problèmes que cite Pengu, même s'il le fait tel un sauvage des bois, sont connus de la communauté, simplement on a un temps de réaction derrière qui ne correspond pas à la temporalité que l'on est en droit d'attendre pour un jeu de ce calibre.

----------


## Redlight

Il me fait penser à BB lors de sa sortie. Le contre consistait juste à fuir la ligne qu'il avait.

Après tu as certains contre, typiquement le wine cellar donc tu parles, il faut renforcer le premier mur et ouvrir le second mais ça t'oblige à avoir un ADS de Jager dedans et être très agressif. C'est plus les mur extérieur où ça pose problème.

Je sais pas si le patch à corriger le problème de son, mais j'ai pas eut de mal à entendre Maverick percer la salle Geisha sur gratte-ciel hier. Même si le bruit reste trop discret à mon goût.

----------


## Gtag

> Généralement tout ceux qui agissent sur l'environnement sont contrables. Le soucis c'est surtout que c'est un hard-breacher sans contre. Imaginons l'inverse, un mec capable de poser un mur renforcer impossible à percer.
> 
> Tu n'as pas besoin d'avoir un contre spécifique tant que ça reste situationnel et que les moyens d'oppositions sont possible.
> 
> Finka a un contre (Smoke)
> Rook -> HS
> Doc -> HS et gagdet très situationnel
> Capi -> Situationel et trajectoire rectiligne
> Sledge -> Mur renforcés
> ...

----------


## Redlight

Va lui mettre un HS, lui qui aura ouvert le mur au ras du sol pour péter les batteries prendre une ligne de loin et te plombera les chevilles pendant que Thermite ouvre les murs. 

Il ira ensuite gentiment ouvrir un autre mur et toi tu devrais jouer au jeu de la taupe et deviner dans quel trou il va surgir.

Doc et Rook confère un petit avantage, qui est en partie contre balancer d'ores et déjà par la différence smg vs AR. Et à mon petit niveau la moitié de mes frags sont effectués avec un HS. C'est l'une des raisons qui fait que Rook n'est plus beaucoup vu à haut niveau. Doc est plus situationnel et requiert plus de facteur pour exploiter son potentiel.

----------


## sdfstou

je repond rarement, ( jamais meme  ::): ) une smoke des qu'il fait un trou c'est pareil il ne fait plus rien. apres tu a juste a prendre la ligne et attendre qu'ils ce remontre.

----------


## Gtag

Ce que je voulais surtout souligner, c'est que mettre un HS, c'est pas vraiment un counter.
Ou alors c'est le counter universel, sauf BB & les shields.

Après j'ai pas l'impression que ce soit tant un problème que ça pour l'instant, ça demande un peu de temps d'adaptation je pense.

En ce qui concerne l'équilibrage, on peut toujours augmenter le bruit ou empêcher Mav de faire de trop petits trous.
On verra comment ça se passe. (C'est juste moi là hein.)

----------


## Redlight

> Ce que je voulais surtout souligner, c'est que mettre un HS, c'est pas vraiment un counter.
> Ou alors c'est le counter universel, sauf BB & les shields.
> 
> Après j'ai pas l'impression que ce soit tant un problème que ça pour l'instant, ça demande un peu de temps d'adaptation je pense.
> 
> En ce qui concerne l'équilibrage, on peut toujours augmenter le bruit ou empêcher Mav de faire de trop petits trous.
> On verra comment ça se passe. (C'est juste moi là hein.)


On parlait d'opérateur qui ont la possibilité améliorer leur résistance aux balles et rallonger leur barre de vie. C'est un contre direct au bodyshot et dommage divers. C'est en ça que les HS sont un contre car ils ont un multiplicateur tellement important que les armures de Rook ou le boost de Doc n'y changeront rien.

Ils sont vulnérable à un pan complet du jeu, un peu comme les soft breachers qui n'ont pas de véritable contre mais sont inefficaces sur les murs renforcés.

Si déjà Maverick faisait plus de bruit et que la localisation du trou en formation était plus visible ça aiderait. Quand il utilise son gadget il faut que ça soit évident à l'instar d'Hibana. Il faudrait aussi lui retirer des munitions.

----------


## Krogort

> Si déjà Maverick faisait plus de bruit et que la localisation du trou en formation était plus visible ça aiderait. Quand il utilise son gadget il faut que ça soit évident à l'instar d'Hibana. Il faudrait aussi lui retirer des munitions.


Pas d'accord, c'est un coup a se faire headshot a chaque fois qu'on fait un trous.
C'est pas un aspect facile a équilibrer mais a mon avis il faut commencer par un feedback audio ou visuel, surtout pas les deux en même temps.
Il n'a déja pas un winrate dément, il faut pas trop le nerf.

----------


## Frypolar

> Pas d'accord, c'est un coup a se faire headshot a chaque fois qu'on fait un trous.
> C'est pas un aspect facile a équilibrer mais a mon avis il faut commencer par un feedback audio ou visuel, surtout pas les deux en même temps.
> Il n'a déja pas un winrate dément, il faut pas trop le nerf.


Tu n’es pas obligé d’être en face du trou que tu fais, si ? Je ne me rappelle plus.
Pour ce qui est du feedback il faut les deux, visuel et auditif. Déjà car tu ne regardes pas forcément le mur en permanence (ce serait con) et ensuite car les joueurs peuvent être malentendants ou jouer sans le son pour x raison.

----------


## Redlight

> Tu n’es pas obligé d’être en face du trou que tu fais, si ? Je ne me rappelle plus.
> Pour ce qui est du feedback il faut les deux, visuel et auditif. Déjà car tu ne regardes pas forcément le mur en permanence (ce serait con) et ensuite car les joueurs peuvent être malentendants ou jouer sans le son pour x raison.


Le gadget à une portée de 2m et tu peux faire des trous sous n'importe quel angle.

----------


## Bathory

Maverick avec un silencieux, quel plaisir si tu regarde pas le mur à affronté.  ::ninja::

----------


## Gtag

(Cliquez sur l'image pour accéder à l'article.)

----------


## Shep1

> https://ubistatic19-a.akamaihd.net/r...tic_337193.png
> 
> (Cliquez sur l'image pour accéder à l'article.)


Ah, super, Ubi qui cède à la censure chinoise. Et le remplacement feignant des trois jeux d'argents par trois pauvres bouteille de Tsing-Tao c'est vraiment cool. La prochaine étape c'est quoi ? On vire les femmes et les noirs du jeu ? Trop hâte de voir un Castle à l’effigie du leader du parti unique  :;):

----------


## Wedgge

> https://ubistatic19-a.akamaihd.net/r...tic_337193.png
> 
> (Cliquez sur l'image pour accéder à l'article.)


Pas mal le changement pour le contenu a "caractère sexuel", avant on avait juste une zouze en néon, maintenant on à un bon gros finggering des familles, j'aime. 




> *UNE SEULE VERSION MONDIALE*


Et dans les ténèbres de l'auto-censure les lier.

----------


## Kaelis

C'est ridicule, ça changera pas le jeu effectivement mais ça fait 'tiep.

Je vois pas ce que ça peut faire à un chinois de lui monter qu'il y a des jeux d'argent en Allemagne ou dans un yacht canadien.

----------


## Frypolar

> Ah, super, Ubi qui cède à la censure chinoise. Et le remplacement feignant des trois jeux d'argents par trois pauvres bouteille de Tsing-Tao c'est vraiment cool. La prochaine étape c'est quoi ? On vire les femmes et les noirs du jeu ? Trop hâte de voir un Castle à l’effigie du leader du parti unique


Ils cèdent à l'appel du pognon. Quand ta valeur principale c'est l'argent, les autres valeurs passent à la trappe.

----------


## Bathory

Je suis le seul que ça gêne pas ?  ::O: 

edit : 
https://twitter.com/InterroTalks/sta...841205248?s=20
For people upset over the R6 aesthetic changes:

 No changes to gameplay for existing builds; aesthetic only
 Separate game build(s) will exist only for new region(s)
 Those builds will be region locked
 Those builds will comply with local laws; may have gameplay changes

----------


## Mephist0o0

Tiens avec Ubisoft on avait le downgrade avant la sortie, maintenant on l'a aussi APRES la sortie ! :;):

----------


## Wedgge

> Je suis le seul que ça gêne pas ? 
> 
> edit : 
> https://twitter.com/InterroTalks/sta...841205248?s=20
> For people upset over the R6 aesthetic changes:
> 
>  No changes to gameplay for existing builds; aesthetic only
>  Separate game build(s) will exist only for new region(s)
>  Those builds will be region locked
>  Those builds will comply with local laws; may have gameplay changes


Si ça te gêne pas d'avoir à subir une législation étrangère clairement oppressive et qui bride la liberté d'expression de ceux qui ont conçu le jeu à la base et du consommateur en l'aseptisant comme jamais c'est toi que ça regarde, pour autant ça reste complètement débile. 

Ils n'ont jamais été balèzes en com (pardon Gtag c'est pas personnel je t'aime bien :Emo: ) mais là c'est un non sens total, on incarne des manos de l'anti gang/terro qui fracassent des murs explosent des rotules et prennent d'assaut une banque/consulat et gèrent des prises d'otages. On est a 2000 lieues de l'ambiance Overwatch/LoL ou whatever, adapter son produit pour correspondre à la législation d'un pays soit, encore faut il que ce choix ait un minimum de cohérence avec l'adn du projet, au risque d'être vu comme le plus branleur des hypocrites. Et je passe sur la simultanéité du retrait des "machine à sous" de club house alors même qu'Ubi est en train de vendre ces merveilleuses lootboxes d'halloween. 

Inutile de développer plus dans la mesure on l'on est pas encore certain que ces changements ne s'appliqueront que pour l'Asie et cet exemple de démocratie qu'est la Chine.
Le tweet suivant résume bien l'idée en tous cas : 






Edit : D'ailleurs un mini article de Nofrag en parle, Ubi édulcore Rainbow Six: Siege extrait choisi  ::trollface::  : 




> Le studio a donc décidé de ne pas faire comme tout le monde – c’est-à-dire développer une version censurée uniquement destinée à ce marché – et de proposer une seule version internationale, ce qui demandera moins de moyens que de bosser sur plusieurs itérations en parallèle. En gros, ce sont des branleurs.

----------


## Krogort

Merci Ubi pour nous permettre de vivre l’expérience dictature comme si on y était  :Emo: 

Les skins squelette de Jaeger, Capitao et Caveira vont être modifiés aussi ?

----------


## Gtag

Si je poste ce genre de blog ici, c'est justement pour avoir vos réactions.
Je commence à bien connaitre Rainbow et sa commu pour ne pas être surpris par ce que je peux lire un peu partout.
Plus c'est argumenté et dépassionné et plus ça me sera utile. Dans tous les cas, ce sera relayé.

 Après, je ne me prononcerai pas sur le sujet, pour des raisons que vous comprendrez.

Sinon @Krogort, aucun cosmétique ne sera retiré du jeu.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Si je poste ce genre de blog ici, c'est justement pour avoir vos réactions.
> Je commence à bien connaitre Rainbow et sa commu pour ne pas être surpris par ce que je peux lire un peu partout.
> Plus c'est argumenté et dépassionné et plus ça me sera utile. Dans tous les cas, ce sera relayé.
> 
>  Après, je ne me prononcerai pas sur le sujet, pour des raisons que vous comprendrez.
> 
> Sinon @Krogort, aucun cosmétique ne sera retiré du jeu.


Ouf, MAIVLY est sauvé.
Il devait transpirer à grosses gouttes après avoir claqué 50 balles dans les packs Halloween  ::XD::

----------


## Bathory

Mais les changements seront region lock manifestement donc on verra pas la différence...

----------


## Shep1

> Si je poste ce genre de blog ici, c'est justement pour avoir vos réactions.
> Je commence à bien connaitre Rainbow et sa commu pour ne pas être surpris par ce que je peux lire un peu partout.
> Plus c'est argumenté et dépassionné et plus ça me sera utile. Dans tous les cas, ce sera relayé.
> 
>  Après, je ne me prononcerai pas sur le sujet, pour des raisons que vous comprendrez.
> 
> Sinon @Krogort, aucun cosmétique ne sera retiré du jeu.


Et tu sais que de notre côté, on parle de la société, et en aucun cas de ton travail personnel qui n'a rien à voir avec nos plaintes concernant le jeu. Merci d'ailleurs de nous relayer les infos ici sur le topic, ça participe à la vie de ce dernier.

Moi je réitère mon avis : pleins d'autres jeux ont voulu sortir en Chine/Asie, ils ont sorti un fork du jeu là-bas qui correspondait aux lois en vigueur. Ces lois sont jugées oppressives et liberticides en Europe et dans les Pays démocratiques, donc je pense vraiment que ce genre de mise à niveau n'a pas sa place ici. Les map designers qui sont des artistes doivent voir d'un mauvais œil aussi ce genre censure sur leur conception artistique d'une carte de jeu, ce choix brime donc les propres employés d'Ubisoft et la vision des créateurs original du jeu. Un niveau avec un strip-club aura forcément du contenu pour adulte, c'est la vie. Un bâtiment pris d'assaut par des forces de l'ordre dans lequel il y a des fusillades, aura forcément des traces violence (impact de balles, sang). Nettoyer les maps comme cela a été fait, les vident de leur sens, et peu à peu de leur intérêt.

Comme on peut le lire partout aussi, je suis sceptique quand au fait qu'on nous retire les machines à sous sur les cartes alors que les lootboxes (i.e. Alpha pack, Crismon Pack, Summer pack et autres Pack de l'opération zombie) sont toujours présent et sont en passe d'être muselés voir interdit dans de nombreux Pays d’Europe (la Belgique à déjà statué dessus). Si Ubisoft voulais être en règle, il aurait aussi arrêté de sortir ses lootboxes, car dans une zone grise de la législation française et européenne...

Le seul avantage de ce patch est l'ajout d'un icône spécifique pour le TK (pas d'une énorme utilité mais ou moins il a le mérite d'exister).

J'espère vraiment qu'Ubisoft fera machine arrière, le développement, s'il est bien mené, du jeu en Asie/Chine va rapporter gros à l'entreprise, de quoi prendre une team dev "Asie" j'en suis presque sûr, l'Asie est fan des shooter "CT vs Terro", et R6:S est un des rares jeu à pouvoir faire de l'ombre au grand CS:GO qui lui a une version chinoise censurée pour se conformée à la législation particulière.

Le jeu va marcher là bas, mais il ne peut pas être le même qu'ici. Nous voulons que notre jeu reste visuellement identique à ce qu'il est, tant pis si les patchs seront plus long et contraignant à sortir, la communauté est prévenue, et s'il y a des retards, tant pis. Mais sacrifier l'ambiance et l'originalité de certaines cartes qui sont des figures emblématiques maintenant du jeu c'est vraiment un mauvais choix...

J'ai essayé de faire passer mes arguments contre ce choix, je compte sur toi Gtag pour les faire remonter. Encore une fois merci pour ton travail et bon courage car avec cette "update" graphique, tu dois en avoir besoin... Des bisous.

----------


## Shep1

> Mais les changements seront region lock manifestement donc on verra pas la différence...


Les changement visuels sur les maps seront global pour raccourcir le boulot à faire : à chaque updates d'une carte sinon, ils auront deux fois plus de boulot, les maps "europe" et les maps "asie" devront être modifiée séparément car différente. En unifiant ils gagnent du temps et de l'argent, au détriment du boulot initial réalisé par les artistes du jeu et visiblement de ce que la communauté désire.
Et puis c'est le doigt dans l'engrenage, ça commence avec juste les visuels des cartes qui sont "adapté", et puis la prochaine étape, et ce ne sera pas forcément eux qui le feront, ce sera que les noirs et les arabes dégageront (pas forcément après qu'un jeu soit sorti, mais dès sa conception, il n'y aura pas de personne de couleur parmis ceux représenté à l'écran) des JV car une partie de l'Asie qu'on appelle la Chine est extrêmement raciste envers les personne de couleurs. Et après ce sera le tour du gamplay et ainsi de suite. Cette "update", c'est les seuls que je connaisse qui ont franchi le pas (même si la législation allemande a aussi censuré certains de nos jeu à nous ici en France).

C'est mon avis, mais avec cette update ils franchissent une ligne rouge, qui ouvre un tas de porte qui vont tendre vers une censure généralisée des jeux dans le monde.

----------


## Redlight

Ce qui risque d'arriver surtout c'est du sang bleu ou violet comme pour PUBG.

Je pense que le jeu risque de perdre pas mal de son atmosphère. Même si on ne prêtait plus trop au détails c'était toujours intéressant quand tu découvrait la Map. C'est dommage j'aimai beaucoup le logo de club house, le nouveau est très moche en revanche.

Après ça reste un jeu esport donc ça ne va pas changer nos vie ni l'expert que l'on a avec le jeu, mais certaines zones risque de faire bien vide.

----------


## Wedgge

> Et tu sais que de notre côté, on parle de la société, et en aucun cas de ton travail personnel qui n'a rien à voir avec nos plaintes concernant le jeu. Merci d'ailleurs de nous relayer les infos ici sur le topic, ça participe à la vie de ce dernier.
> 
> Moi je réitère mon avis : pleins d'autres jeux ont voulu sortir en Chine/Asie, ils ont sorti un fork du jeu là-bas qui correspondait aux lois en vigueur. Ces lois sont jugées oppressives et liberticides en Europe et dans les Pays démocratiques, donc je pense vraiment que ce genre de mise à niveau n'a pas sa place ici. Les map designers qui sont des artistes doivent voir d'un mauvais œil aussi ce genre censure sur leur conception artistique d'une carte de jeu, ce choix brime donc les propres employés d'Ubisoft et la vision des créateurs original du jeu. Un niveau avec un strip-club aura forcément du contenu pour adulte, c'est la vie. Un bâtiment pris d'assaut par des forces de l'ordre dans lequel il y a des fusillades, aura forcément des traces violence (impact de balles, sang). Nettoyer les maps comme cela a été fait, les vident de leur sens, et peu à peu de leur intérêt.
> 
> Comme on peut le lire partout aussi, je suis sceptique quand au fait qu'on nous retire les machines à sous sur les cartes alors que les lootboxes (i.e. Alpha pack, Crismon Pack, Summer pack et autres Pack de l'opération zombie) sont toujours présent et sont en passe d'être muselés voir interdit dans de nombreux Pays d’Europe (la Belgique à déjà statué dessus). Si Ubisoft voulais être en règle, il aurait aussi arrêté de sortir ses lootboxes, car dans une zone grise de la législation française et européenne...
> 
> Le seul avantage de ce patch est l'ajout d'un icône spécifique pour le TK (pas d'une énorme utilité mais ou moins il a le mérite d'exister).
> 
> J'espère vraiment qu'Ubisoft fera machine arrière, le développement, s'il est bien mené, du jeu en Asie/Chine va rapporter gros à l'entreprise, de quoi prendre une team dev "Asie" j'en suis presque sûr, l'Asie est fan des shooter "CT vs Terro", et R6:S est un des rares jeu à pouvoir faire de l'ombre au grand CS:GO qui lui a une version chinoise censurée pour se conformée à la législation particulière.
> ...


Tout pareil que lui, j'ajouterai que fondamentalement au-delà des considérations touchant à la modification du gameplay c'est avant tout un problème d'éthique et d'attitude de la part d'Ubi (c'est en tous cas ce qui m'interpelle le plus), adapter leur jeu à un marché, quel qu'il soit, en nivelant le dit jeu vers le bas pour ce conformer à des standards politiquement corrects ça crée un précédent, et Ubi ce n'est pas n'importe quelle boîte. 




> Ouf, MAIVLY est sauvé.
> Il devait transpirer à grosses gouttes après avoir claqué 50 balles dans les packs Halloween


50 balles dans les cinq premières minutes de notre arrivée au Major oui  :tired: .

----------


## Shep1

> Après ça reste un jeu esport donc ça ne va pas changer nos vie ni l'expert que l'on a avec le jeu.


Tu résumes le jeu à ce qu'il n'est pas : un jeu exclusivement e-sport et rien d'autre qu'un gameplay. Rainbow Six : Siège est un jeu multijoueur avec une direction artistique spécifique, une histoire spécifique, des visuels spécifiques. Ce n'est pas n'importe quel jeu, il a son identité et pas que par son gameplay.
Regarde Shootmania, un jeu compétitif mais avec un aspect shooter tellement "déviolentisé" (on ne tire pas, on lance des boules qui t'éliminent du jeu...) qu'il a pas marché et qu'il est chiant à crever.

Ce que je dénonce c'est que cette décision va dans le sens du : "il faut faire des jeu qui n'offensent, ne blessent personne". Pas de violence, pas de drogues, pas d'insultes ou de vulgarité. Ah mais tiens c'est pour ça qu'on a inventé PEGI et consors. Pour qu'on puisse créer du contenu mature (et pas à caractère sexuel forcément) de manière régulée sans censure, mais avec un avertissement. Et du coup, petit à petit en sortant ce genre d'idées (je parle du nivellement par le bas comme expliqué par Wedgge au dessus) et en se disant "Arf, ça change pas ma vie", tu vas vivre dans un monde édulcorée et sans saveur.

C'est bizarre d'être, avec Wedgge, l'un des seul à être choqué de l'implication de cette news. Je sais que dans les faits, on ne vas pas voir grand chose changer pour nous, mais le problème d'éthique soulevé ne vous concerne pas ?
Je sais que ma réaction à l'air un peu forte peut-être, mais on tend de plus en plus vers un système, un internet, un monde sans truc qui dépasse, ou le moindre truc offensant est mal jugé voir pire. Mais là, je vois le spectre de quelque chose de grave.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> 50 balles dans les cinq premières minutes de notre arrivée au Major oui .


Et tu parles que des 50 premières minutes. On en parle du lendemain ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Wedgge

Sinon meilleur match que j'ai vu depuis longtemps, sur consulat en plus :

----------


## Redlight

@Shep : si ça me dérange un peu mais c'est une question de point de vue. Ça fait un moment que la censure sévit déjà en Europe. Les sigles nazi sont régulièrement retirer par exemple et ça nous choque moins.

Après j'ai du mal a comprendre la logique derrière, le jeu est pour  une audience mature quoi qu'il arrive. Donc je comprends pas vraiment ce changement.

Après c'est pas 3 machine a sous et un néon qui donne son identité. 99% de l'identité du titre est conservé et ça va pas changer ma vie, l'ambiance n'étant pas le point prépondérant du jeu pour moi.

C'est dommage mais je comprends les raisons (une version a maintenir c'est plus simple). Même si j'aurais préféré qu'il en soit autrement.

----------


## Frypolar

> J'espère vraiment qu'Ubisoft fera machine arrière, le développement, s'il est bien mené, du jeu en Asie/Chine va rapporter gros à l'entreprise, de quoi prendre une team dev "Asie" j'en suis presque sûr


Non mais il n’y a pas besoin de faire une version complète spéciale. T’as une tonne de logiciels dont certaines fonctionnalités sont modifiées en fonction de qui tu es. L’exemple le plus évident dans le jeu vidéo c’est un système de licence : t’as pas la licence, tu peux pas lancer ou même voir X fonctionnalité. Mais ça existe à plein de niveaux différents, même pour les sites. Si tu vas sur Facebook maintenant, tu n’auras peut-être pas la même version qu’une nana de 50 ans ou que quelqu’un habitant un autre pays. Le problème c’est que le jeu vidéo semble pas mal à la bourre dans sa façon de développer des logiciels (tiens, au hasard les crunchs) même si le contenu lui-même peut être techniquement très avancé.

----------


## MAIVLY

Mes émotions par ordre chronologique de ma découverte du bousin :  :Pouah:  :tired:   :WTF:   ::unsure::   ::sad::   ::cry::   ::(:  

Merci quand même de relayer l'info, je parle pas trop ici, mais je lis souvent vos réactions.
Je pense sincèrement comme Shep que l'on va complètement retirer l'âme de certaines cartes. Quand on découvre une carte, ce n'est pas que le layout des cartes qui est intéressant, mais aussi l’esthétisme du jeu. J'aime beaucoup le "Tiens mais que c'est il passé à cet endroit ?" que le jeu me suggère.


Ce qui me fait surtout méga peur, c'est le contenu qui va suivre. Je voudrai pas vraiment que l'on se trimbale dans dans endroits qui n'ont aucun sens (même si le sens du jeu c'est chelou le côté flics contre flics, mais bon...)

Cela dit, si l'équipe artistique n'est pas bridée pour créer des maps, et que l'on a deux versions avec une qui permet au jeu de se développer ailleurs, tant mieux pour Ubi.




> Ouf, MAIVLY est sauvé.
> Il devait transpirer à grosses gouttes après avoir claqué 50 balles dans les packs Halloween


J'assume totalement mon coté pigeon/vache à lait. Bisous de la part de mon PEL.

 :Manif:  :Manif:  :Manif:

----------


## Voodoonice

Tous les influenceurs/cadreurs qui ne voit pas le problème ::XD::

----------


## Bathory

Parce que s'en est pas un.

----------


## Shep1

> Parce que s'en est pas un.


Si ce n'était pas un problème, t'aurais pas des joueurs de tous bords qui y voit les idées que j'ai décrit plus haut. Tu n'y voit pas de soucis, tant mieux et sur la forme, tu as raison, on y verra que du feu.

----------


## Bathory

> Si ce n'était pas un problème, t'aurais pas des joueurs de tous bords qui y voit les idées que j'ai décrit plus haut. Tu n'y voit pas de soucis, tant mieux et sur la forme, tu as raison, on y verra que du feu.


Je sais que tout le monde râle sur le fond et pas la forme mais quand je vois des mecs qui vont jusqu'à péter en douze leur versions du jeu c'est pas un poil exagéré ?

----------


## Voodoonice

> Parce que s'en est pas un.


Oui un peu, vu que que pour gagner plus de fric Ubi préfère écarter les fesses. Je rappelle quand même que la Chine c'est pas super démocratique comme pays, alors si du jour au lendemain ils décident que les armes a feu doivent tirer des pétales de roses, les actionnaires de Ubi vont se priver  du marché et donc vont imposer les conneries chinois au monde entier ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je sais que tout le monde râle sur le fond et pas la forme mais quand je vois des mecs qui vont jusqu'à péter en douze leur versions du jeu c'est pas un poil exagéré ?


Oui

----------


## Shep1

> Je sais que tout le monde râle sur le fond et pas la forme mais quand je vois des mecs qui vont jusqu'à péter en douze leur versions du jeu c'est pas un poil exagéré ?


Oui mais c'est comme tout, t'as toujours quelques énergumènes qui vont être dans l'excès. Faut pas oublié qu'il y a un large panel de personne qui joue au jeu. Dont des jeunes immatures débile ou des adultes décérébrés...

----------


## Wedgge

Pas mal pour bosser des fat strat sur Littoral, c'est souvent une map qui pose problème chez les canards j'ai remarqué.

----------


## Flipmode

Juste pour apporter ma pièce, d'un côté on veut garder les valeurs du jeu l'ambiance etc. Ce que je comprend c'est l'identité du jeu si on enlève ça on devrait enlever plein d'autres trucs.

Et d'un autre côté une bonne partie du public (pas toute et pas majoritaire mais quand même importante) veut faire de l'esport, mais qui dit esport dit moins de violence à l'écran et donc des jeux plus grand public (moins de sang moi de violence etc.) et on a beau se moquer de shoot mania, c'était quand même le fps le plus propre niveau esport grand public !

Vous allez me dire que là ubi cherche pas à faire un jeu plus propre mais de l'argent, oui c'est fort possible mais de toute façon si on veut pouvoir amener les gens à comprendre et connaître "du le esport" autrement que "c'est violent" faut mettre de l'eau dans son jus d'orange (l'alcool c'est mal m'voyez).

Ça aurait été un pays "libre" qui aurait demander à enlever des détails graphiques violent, je pense que ça aurait été mieux reçu.

Perso je pense que les dev de jeux compétitif devraient partir sur du hack de zone plutôt que sur de la destruction si ils veulent augmenter leur nombre de joueurs et être plus accepté dans les foyers et par les investisseurs.

----------


## Shep1

C'est bien beau mais rendre un jeu avec du contre terrorisme moins violent c'est quand même un putain de sacerdoce, voir impossible. 
Et puis a quoi bon ? Quelle finalité ? On aura jamais de jeux vidéos aux JO ou ce genre de trucs. Ça restera comme certains sport (type sport mécanique). Ça fait parti intégrante de l'ambiance de ces jeux...

----------


## Flipmode

J'ai mis à jour plusieurs fois mon message au dessus désolé je voulais développer moins point de vue :x

Je pense qu'on aura des jeux-vidéos au JO c'est sur un jour (jeux de sport dans un premier temps) mais faut s'adapter aussi au public sans pour autant casser le gameplay.

----------


## Frypolar

L’édition Standard du jeu a disparu de Steam : https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...ed_from_steam/  ::siffle::

----------


## Redlight

La réponse d'Epi : 



> This is not intended, and we are working to resolve it today.
> 
> I'm looking into why it isn't there. I know it is missing from the North American store. Is it missing from the storefront in other regions as well?


Un autre commentaire : 



> Looks like the product description has also changed too. Standard edition has been removed from the description of the different version, and only starter, advanced, gold and complete are described. So it's not just the option, but the description as well, UK here.


Ca voudrait dire qu'ils ont aussi supprimer la description par inadvertance

----------


## Wedgge

> C'est bien beau mais rendre un jeu avec du contre terrorisme moins violent c'est quand même un putain de sacerdoce, voir impossible. 
> Et puis a quoi bon ? Quelle finalité ? On aura jamais de jeux vidéos aux JO ou ce genre de trucs. Ça restera comme certains sport (type sport mécanique). Ça fait parti intégrante de l'ambiance de ces jeux...


En parlant d'anti terro moins violent : 





On voit strictement rien comme tout bon teaser qui se respecte mais les dev on annoncé du plus lourd pour le mois a venir.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> There was an error and the standard edition should be showing up properly in the Steam store again as of right now.


Haha le thread sur reddit est beau.

----------


## AgentDerf

Ca commence à teaser légèrement les nouveaux opérateurs, enfin on vois rien, mais ils commencent toujours pas ce genre de petite vidéo pour avoir plus d'infos d'ici la fin du mois.





Par contre le niveau des commentaires du tweet....  ::sad::

----------


## n0ra

La première image m'a fait rire  ::XD::  mais en effet le reste c'est bas du front  :ouaiouai:

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim



----------


## AgentDerf

Le nouveau perso mec, c'est Bill de L4D?

----------


## Wedgge

Une piste intéressante concernant la nouvelle map :





Pour ceux qui l'ignore la Kasbah ça correspond à une place forte type forteresse et par extension la partie ancienne de la ville qui correspond à la médina. C'est pas un édifice religieux donc, ça aurait pu d'ailleurs en s'inspirant de la prise de la Grande Mosquée de la Mecque en 1979 où il y eu intervention du GIGN en sous main. Mais bon vu la récente sortie de Disne.. pardon Ubisoft j'y crois moyen aux sénarii "mature et réaliste". 

Cette possibilité d'un environnement semi urbain me plait en tous cas, ça se rapprochera sans doute de Favelas, j'espère (best map ever, top jaune #neverforget Shep  :Emo: ).

----------


## AgentDerf

Faut juste espérer qu'elle soit pas trop grande avec 472 pièces.

----------


## Redlight

> Une piste intéressante concernant la nouvelle map :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pour ceux qui l'ignore la Kasbah ça correspond à une place forte type forteresse et par extension la partie ancienne de la ville qui correspond à la médina. C'est pas un édifice religieux donc, ça aurait pu d'ailleurs en s'inspirant de la prise de la Grande Mosquée de la Mecque en 1979 où il y eu intervention du GIGN en sous main. Mais bon vu la récente sortie de Disne.. pardon Ubisoft j'y crois moyen aux sénarii "mature et réaliste". 
> 
> Cette possibilité d'un environnement semi urbain me plait en tous cas, ça se rapprochera sans doute de Favelas, j'espère (best map ever, top jaune #neverforget Shep ).


Est ce qu'on risque pas plutôt d'avoir un map typa Villa ? Avec des habitation mais seulement en décor au loin. Je me demande d'ailleurs si les extérieurs ne vont pas être de plus en plus épuré. A chaque map c'est des glitchs et des vault non désiré à foison qu'il faut patcher.

Dans une réflexion plus générale, j'espère qu'Ubi va arrêter de faire de sortir des cartes. On en a déjà suffisamment, on connait de moins en moins bien les nouvelles et il va falloir dire stop. Je ne me vois pas jouer sur 30 cartes.

----------


## skyblazer

Depuis que je joue Clash, je fais des rounds à 2/3 kills tout en bloquant une entrée en général importante pour l'équipe adverse. Est-ce que Clash c'est fort, ou c'est juste mon amour des boucliers et des pistolets qui fait ça ?

(D'ailleurs, contrairement à ce que je croyais le bouclier de Clash fait encore des dégâts avec son truc électrique, j'ai eu un kill avec).

EDIT: Ah, et est-ce que ça ne serait pas juste super fort contre les dèbs' ? Parce que mon coup classique du "je tank une grosse rafale, je me fous derrière un mur, et je peak en préshot l'endroit où le mec était avec mon pistolet pour essayer de foutre une tête", ça marche beaucoup trop souvent par rapport à ce à quoi je m'attends.

----------


## Shep1

> Depuis que je joue Clash, je fais des rounds à 2/3 kills tout en bloquant une entrée en général importante pour l'équipe adverse. Est-ce que Clash c'est fort, ou c'est juste mon amour des boucliers et des pistolets qui fait ça ?
> 
> (D'ailleurs, contrairement à ce que je croyais le bouclier de Clash fait encore des dégâts avec son truc électrique, j'ai eu un kill avec).
> 
> EDIT: Ah, et est-ce que ça ne serait pas juste super fort contre les dèbs' ? Parce que mon coup classique du "je tank une grosse rafale, je me fous derrière un mur, et je peak en préshot l'endroit où le mec était avec mon pistolet pour essayer de foutre une tête", ça marche beaucoup trop souvent par rapport à ce à quoi je m'attends.


Si tu joue en silver ou low gold c'est pas choquant ouai.

----------


## Kaelis

Je ne sais pas si quelque chose a changé dans le matchmaking depuis hier, mais les parties s'enchaînent avec les mêmes joueurs en mélangeant les équipes. C'est plutôt cool (et ça a fini par discuter au micro).

----------


## Gtag

> Je ne sais pas si quelque chose a changé dans le matchmaking depuis hier, mais les parties s'enchaînent avec les mêmes joueurs en mélangeant les équipes. C'est plutôt cool (et ça a fini par discuter au micro).


C'est un bug, t'es pas censé passer des moments conviviaux sur R6.

----------


## Redlight

Tiens ça me fait penser qu'hier je me suis pris un coup de bouclier par télépathie  ::XD:: . Le mec était tellement loin de moi (genre 2 mètres mini), après c'était tout une équipe à 200 de ping. Mais c'est bizarre quand même, heureusement j'étais sur mon smurf donc je m'en balance. Mais quand tu tryhard c'est un peu relou de voir ses efforts anéantis par du bullshit.

----------


## Shep1

> C'est un bug, t'es pas censé passer des moments conviviaux sur R6.


 ::XD::

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> C'est un bug, t'es pas censé passer des moments conviviaux sur R6.


 ::wub:: 

J'adore !

----------


## Krogort

Trailer de la future map 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2Mb4napyQc

----------


## Shep1

> Trailer de la nouvelle map 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2Mb4napyQc
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Trailer de la future map 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2Mb4napyQc


Cool la DA, vraiment joli. C'est pas urbain comme Favela, mais l'extérieur à l'air quand même bien sympa. Je pense que ça va être une map type Villa avec un thème qui fait penser à Border, donc assez grande, avec un skylight/fosse au milieu.

----------


## Redlight

Ca va ramer ©

Elle est magnifique et l'extérieur est ultra complexe, un niveau jamais atteint encore. On dirait un mixte entre border et littoral avec un intérieur ouvert accessible au défenseur j'ai l'impression (les deux tours et les coursives, sauf si les limites virtuelles s'arrêtent avant pour les défenseurs).

----------


## Flipmode

Dust2 ?

----------


## Redlight

Empire et ENCE en PL, Vitality (pas pour longtemps à mon avis avec l'arrêt de M) et Supremacy en CL.

----------


## Noxx

> Empire et ENCE en PL, Vitality (pas pour longtemps à mon avis avec l'arrêt de M) et Supremacy en CL.


Une team comme Vitality avec un bon recrutement et un changement dans le staff peut s'imposer en CL et remonter en PL mais faut un changement. Lorsque je vois Penta (ex Mock It et ex Vitality) puis le roster actuel, j'ai l'impression qu'il y a un gros problème chez eux, ça fait un peu peur si V signe les ex M.

----------


## Redlight

> Une team comme Vitality avec un bon recrutement et un changement dans le staff peut s'imposer en CL et remonter en PL mais faut un changement. Lorsque je vois Penta (ex Mock It et ex Vitality) puis le roster actuel, j'ai l'impression qu'il y a un gros problème chez eux, ça fait un peu peur si V signe les ex M.


Les V sont sur la pente descendante depuis un moment. Ils ne se sont jamais vraiment adapté à la meta trap et lançait toujours leurs exécution très tardivement. Ils ont de bonnes individualités qui ont rattrapé le truc (un peu comme à l'époque de Panix) mais il suffit de leur faire perdre du temps pendant la chasse au roamers pour les mettre en difficulté.

Pour le roster à Panix, l'ajout d'Hungry et SirBoss leur fait un bien fou. Ils étaient vraiment en panne d'idée depuis quelques saisons et leur strat était vraiment pas terrible. Je crois qu'Hungry a un rôle de strateur et d'IGL partiel.

----------


## Frypolar

Ça râle de nouveau sur le subreddit. Apparemment dès qu’un topic mentionne la censure ou la Chine il se fait supprimer automatiquement  C’est bien d’appliquer les méthodes du pays où ils veulent s’intégrer. D’un point de vue communication on est au top.

----------


## Gtag

> Ça râle de nouveau sur le subreddit. Apparemment dès qu’un topic mentionne la censure ou la Chine il se fait supprimer automatiquement https://forum.canardpc.com/images/icons/icon7.png C’est bien d’appliquer les méthodes du pays où ils veulent s’intégrer. D’un point de vue communication on est au top.


Oui enfin le Subreddit, c'est pas Ubi.

----------


## Bathory

Bah le problème c'est que le subreddit parle que de ça et dit la max de conneries à ce sujet donc au bout d'un moment...

----------


## Noxx

Je commence à jouer Echo et en voulant consulter mes stats j'ai remarqué qu'elles ne bougent pas depuis 2 semaines. Vous avez aussi le bug?

----------


## MrBishop

> Je commence à jouer Echo et en voulant consulter mes stats j'ai remarqué qu'elles ne bougent pas depuis 2 semaines. Vous avez aussi le bug?


C'est sûrement parce que ton niveau stagne et que tu progresses pas, jeune padawan. 
Nan plus sérieusement, uPlay a pas mal de bugs niveau infos, j'arrive plus à changer mon pseudo depuis un certain temps de mon côté, donc vraiment..



Allez, merci hein.  :Carton: 
En étant parfaitement imparti, le jeu a pas mal de soucis de hitreg et de "headshots pas pris". Sans compter les décals où on ne voit pas le joueur adverse et ça m'a parfois coûter pas mal de rounds en clutch. Après je fais pas parti des joueurs qui partent (enfin si, je pars, je fais une pause et je reviens). Mais les joueurs qui partent, je pense que c'est beaucoup de joueurs qui ne reviendront sûrement jamais car : 

Le jeu est très dur pour un nouveau, même si le matchmaking s'est améliorer, quand t'es niveau 30 et que tu te retrouves face à un niveau 70 bronze 2 (oui pour nous on les rekt mais quand tu débutes, bah ça fait déjà un gros challenge) tu prends cher tout simplement.
Après j'ai envie de dire, tu peux pas mettre des nouveaux face à des nouveaux vu qu'en vrai, y a pas assez de nouveaux pour faire tourner un matchmaking complet.  ::rolleyes::  Donc bon, si tu commences R6s, faut avoir de la volonté et persister un peu, parce qu'il peut vite décourager (chose que je comprends totalement). Le jeu devrait être un peu plus accessible aux nouveaux je pense, en ajoutant un mode PvE sans les bombers et 10 C4 par couloirs, en 5vs5 et des modes de difficultés variables.

La communauté est à chier (autant le dire honnêtement, j'en ai vu des commu salés mais là c'est du poivre carrément). Le problème dans tout ça est que l'apparition du cheat rends un très bon joueur facilement soupçonnables, donc du coup on se méfie de chaque kill un peu bizarre alors qu'en soit, la plupart sont juste de la luck / un bon game sense / un bon shoot. Autant être franc : on reporte très facilement de nos jours. 
Moi personnellement, j'avoue que je suis comme ça, quand je vois un mec me tuer bizarrement, je lance tout de suite un "c'est chelou comment il m'a tuer lui". Après je regarde comment la personne joue sur les prochains rounds et si ses kills suspicieux se récidivent, bah là oui j'accuse un peu.
Du coup on accuse l'autre de cheater, l'autre se défend mais se fait quand même reporter et ça finit en embrouille avec un "gg ez, hack win". C'est bête mais c'est comme ça.

Après t'as ceux qui croient jamais au "come back is real" et veulent surrender...
Ou ceux qui utilisent jamais leurs mics en ranked...
Ou ceux qui jouent solo...

BREF.
R6 est un bon jeu mais parfois il est énormément frustrant.

----------


## Gtag

Les stats ne sont plus comptabilisées depuis deux semaines, Panda a cassé l'API. (en vrai le fix est en route).

Pour les reviews, Steam c'est la conséquence du blog sur les changements esthétiques, ça n'a rien à voir avec l'état actuel du jeu.

----------


## MrBishop

> Pour les reviews, Steam c'est la conséquence du blog sur les changements esthétiques, ça n'a rien à voir avec l'état actuel du jeu.


Je pense pas qu'autant de joueurs partent juste parce qu'on va enlever les taches de sangs sur les tableaux japonais.  :;):  Ça va bien plus loin que ça.

----------


## Gtag

> Je pense pas qu'autant de joueurs partent


 Source ?

----------


## Kaelis

"À la semaine prochaine !"

----------


## Redlight

> Source ?


https://steamcharts.com/app/359550#6m

Autant je suis d'accord avec toi concernant les notes steam qui sont généralement lié à une annonce mal réceptionné par la commu (on a déjà vu le cas sur d'autre jeu). Autant il y a une réelle tendance qui se lit ces dernières semaines sur la population de R6. Il y a pas mal d'influencer et de pros qui vont également dans ce sens en décrivant que les prochaines semaines vont être cruciales pour R6.

D'autant plus qu'il a subit l'arrivé de BO4 et BF5 dernièrement. Il y a un vrai mal être au niveau de la ranked (décriée de toute part) et la rétention de joueurs est de plus en plus difficile.

Concernant les nouveaux il y a un vrai problème. Au délà du lvl 10 tu n'est plus protégé et tu tombes contre des levels 100+.

----------


## Frypolar

Si seulement il y avait moyen d'avoir une idée du niveau de jeu d'une personne pour la faire jouer contre des personnes d'un niveau similaire  ::o:  Genre comme dans d'autres jeux PvP qui existent depuis des années  ::o:

----------


## Agano

Genre _For Honor_  ::ninja::

----------


## Wedgge

> https://steamcharts.com/app/359550#6m
> 
> Autant je suis d'accord avec toi concernant les notes steam qui sont généralement lié à une annonce mal réceptionné par la commu (on a déjà vu le cas sur d'autre jeu). Autant il y a une réelle tendance qui se lit ces dernières semaines sur la population de R6. Il y a pas mal d'influencer et de pros qui vont également dans ce sens en décrivant que les prochaines semaines vont être cruciales pour R6.
> 
> D'autant plus qu'il a subit l'arrivé de BO4 et BF5 dernièrement. Il y a un vrai mal être au niveau de la ranked (décriée de toute part) et la rétention de joueurs est de plus en plus difficile.
> 
> Concernant les nouveaux il y a un vrai problème. Au délà du lvl 10 tu n'est plus protégé et tu tombes contre des levels 100+.







Je dois avouer que c'est avec de plus en plus de réticence que je lance R6, il reste le meilleur fps multi pour moi mais entre les problèmes techniques toujours trop présents (hier on a concédé une défaite sur un round d'overtime simplement car le defuser ne pouvait pas être ramassé…) et avec l'absence de feedback sur ces derniers la lassitude commence à prendre le pas, et je ne pense pas être le seul canard dans ce cas.

Honnêtement ça fait combien de temps déjà qu'un troisième mode de jeu Pro à base de Pick and Ban aurait déjà dû être implémenté ? Pour le coup ça permettrait de renouveler un peu l'intérêt des joueurs pour le jeu, perso je demande que ça un système simili pro league/FaceIt.

----------


## Redlight

Tu as R6TM qui a réouvert.

Mais je pense honnêtement que si on suit les conseils de Macie Jay dans 6 mois on se retrouve dans les même reproches. On va se plaindre que le nouveau casual est trop éloigné du ranked. Et pour les nouveaux joueurs le casual ne leur servirai pas à apprendre la ranked.

Pour moi il faut que les 2 modes de jeu soit beaucoup plus similaire et donc si on change le mode ranked il faut calquer la casu dessus.

Ranked : 
- pick and ban
- 3:00 timer
- retirer l'affichage des point
- BO9 avec prolongations (premier à 5)
- 4 attaques ou 4 defenses d'affilées
- point ELO

Casu :
- 3:30 timer
- choix du spawn
- pas de pick and ban
- BO7 (premier à 4)
- 3 attaques ou 3 défenses d'affilées
- affichage HUD complet
- pas d'ELO
- j'hésite à retirer le friendly fire (à cause des comportement toxic).

----------


## Wedgge

Oui complètement, il ne s'agit pas de prendre ce qu'il dit au pied de la lettre. Pour le retrait du friendly fire je suis dubitatif, ça fait parti de l'adn du jeu, je ne fais pas de casu mais ça me ferai chier d'être restreint dans mon gameplay par la faute de quelques demeurés.

R6TM avait fermé ? On a des infos sur le pourquoi de la chose ?

----------


## Redlight

> Oui complètement, il ne s'agit pas de prendre ce qu'il dit au pied de la lettre. Pour le retrait du friendly fire je suis dubitatif, ça fait parti de l'adn du jeu, je ne fais pas de casu mais ça me ferai chier d'être restreint dans mon gameplay par la faute de quelques demeurés.
> 
> R6TM avait fermé ? On a des infos sur le pourquoi de la chose ?


Je suppose que beaucoup se plaignait des golmons qui sabotaient les parties.

Concernant le FF je vois pas en quoi le retirer te restreindrais dans le gameplay. Et ça éviterait les comportement type je te tk parce que tu as pris tel ou tel OP. Ca rendrait les parties peut être un peu plus YOLO mais ça reste du casu de toute façon.

----------


## Noxx

> Tu as R6TM qui a réouvert.
> 
> Mais je pense honnêtement que si on suit les conseils de Macie Jay dans 6 mois on se retrouve dans les même reproches. On va se plaindre que le nouveau casual est trop éloigné du ranked. Et pour les nouveaux joueurs le casual ne leur servirai pas à apprendre la ranked.
> 
> Pour moi il faut que les 2 modes de jeu soit beaucoup plus similaire et donc si on change le mode ranked il faut calquer la casu dessus.
> 
> Ranked : 
> - pick and ban
> - 3:00 timer
> ...


Je ne suis pas fan du 4 attaques et 4 défenses à notre niveau, le 1er à 4 en rank et 1er à 3 en casu ne me dérange pas actuellement, il faut garder le friendly fire. 
Le reste ok.

----------


## Frypolar

> Ranked : 
> - pick and ban
> - 3:00 timer
> - retirer l'affichage des point
> - BO9 avec prolongations (premier à 5)
> - 4 attaques ou 4 defenses d'affilées
> - point ELO
> 
> Casu :
> ...


Fixed. Parce qu’il faut quand même un classement pour le casu. Même s’il n’est pas affiché.

----------


## Redlight

> Fixed. Parce qu’il faut quand même un classement pour le casu. Même s’il n’est pas affiché.


Ca va de soit, mais un truc beaucoup permissif. Parce que la casu high plat c'est d'un chiant...

----------


## M0s

> Le jeu est très dur pour un nouveau, même si le matchmaking s'est améliorer, quand t'es niveau 30 et que tu te retrouves face à un niveau 70 bronze 2 (oui pour nous on les rekt mais quand tu débutes, bah ça fait déjà un gros challenge) tu prends cher tout simplement.
> 
> Après j'ai envie de dire, tu peux pas mettre des nouveaux face à des nouveaux vu qu'en vrai, y a pas assez de nouveaux pour faire tourner un matchmaking complet.  Donc bon, si tu commences R6s, faut avoir de la volonté et persister un peu, parce qu'il peut vite décourager (chose que je comprends totalement). Le jeu devrait être un peu plus accessible aux nouveaux je pense, en ajoutant un mode PvE sans les bombers et 10 C4 par couloirs, en 5vs5 et des modes de difficultés variables.


En tant que débutant c'est un peu ce que j'ai ressenti, la courbe d'apprentissage est assez raide donc faut vraiment avoir l'envie de s'y mettre sinon on a vite fait d'abandonner. Faut dire qu'une partie de la communauté aide pas non plus en étant pas des plus accueillantes. Sur les 20-30 premières heures de jeu j'ai eu droit à tout, les tk, les insultes, les votekicks et même les accusations de cheat. Après c'est loin d'être à chaque partie et y'a également des joueurs très sympas, comme partout.

Et puis le gameplay est tellement unique et tellement profond que perso ça me suffit pour rester motivé. Le seul truc que je trouve un peu chiant pour l'apprentissage c'est que le mode casu ne permet pas de choisir ses spawns en attaque ou ses emplacements de bombe en défense, et qu'il y a des rounds de 4min, le tout couplé à un map pool assez large. Quand on veut bosser sur les maps de ranked c'est assez relou de tomber sur plane, favela, ou yacht par exemple.

----------


## Noxx

> En tant que débutant c'est un peu ce que j'ai ressenti, la courbe d'apprentissage est assez raide donc faut vraiment avoir l'envie de s'y mettre sinon on a vite fait d'abandonner. Faut dire qu'une partie de la communauté aide pas non plus en étant pas des plus accueillantes. Sur les 20-30 premières heures de jeu j'ai eu droit à tout, les tk, les insultes, les votekicks et même les accusations de cheat. Après c'est loin d'être à chaque partie et y'a également des joueurs très sympas, comme partout.
> 
> Et puis le gameplay est tellement unique et tellement profond que perso ça me suffit pour rester motivé. Le seul truc que je trouve un peu chiant pour l'apprentissage c'est que le mode casu ne permet pas de choisir ses spawns en attaque ou ses emplacements de bombe en défense, et qu'il y a des rounds de 4min, le tout couplé à un map pool assez large. Quand on veut bosser sur les maps de ranked c'est assez relou de tomber sur plane, favela, ou yacht par exemple.


Il m'arrive parfois d'être toxic avec les nouveaux en rank (en casu je m'en fou) lorsque je vois que le nouveau ne fait aucun effort, tu connais pas la map ok, tu ne connais pas bien les opérateurs ou comment jouer ok, mais ça ne coute rien de communiquer, de poser des questions "je prends quoi comme opé ou encore je peux renforcer ici..." etc, hier on perd une game sur kafé car le mec faisait n'importe quoi, on perd à cause de lui donc oui il a bouffé de l'insulte car il n'avait fait aucun effort.

----------


## M0s

Et c'est exactement la raison pour laquelle je reste en casual pour l'instant. Partir en ranked trop tôt comme ça c'est juste bon pour se faire dérouiller et faire tilt ses mates.

D'ailleurs là aussi ça soulève un autre problème pour les nouveaux joueurs, ou en tout cas une question. Quel est le meilleur moment pour lâcher le casual et partir en ranked? 
Trop tôt c'est l'assurance d'être inutile et d'être un boulet pour ses mates. Trop tard et il faudra d'abord "désapprendre" toutes les mauvaises habitudes prises en casu.

----------


## Shep1

> Et c'est exactement la raison pour laquelle je reste en casual pour l'instant. Partir en ranked trop tôt comme ça c'est juste bon pour se faire dérouiller et faire tilt ses mates.
> 
> D'ailleurs là aussi ça soulève un autre problème pour les nouveaux joueurs, ou en tout cas une question. Quel est le meilleur moment pour lâcher le casual et partir en ranked? 
> Trop tôt c'est l'assurance d'être inutile et d'être un boulet pour ses mates. Trop tard et il faudra d'abord "désapprendre" toutes les mauvaises habitudes prises en casu.


Pour moi le ranked estimate mieux pour les nouveaux, tu fais face a des joueurs qui ont un rang proche du tiens et tu ne joue pas.sur favlela.
Dès le niveau 20 j'irais perso. Tant pis pour les rageux.

----------


## Kaelis

C'est clarifié :

----------


## Redlight

Nouveau leak des opérateurs sur reddit. 

Nomad je ne la sens pas mais alors pas du tout du tout.

https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co..._new_operator/
https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...operator_leak/

----------


## Frypolar

Pareil. Tout ce qui empêche le joueur de contrôler son personnage me semble déplacé dans un FPS de ce genre et j'ai peur que ce soit un truc du genre. Bon après j'ai désinstallé le jeu donc osef un peu.

----------


## Redlight

> Pareil. Tout ce qui empêche le joueur de contrôler son personnage me semble déplacé dans un FPS de ce genre et j'ai peur que ce soit un truc du genre. Bon après j'ai désinstallé le jeu donc osef un peu.


De ce que je comprend de la vidéo : 

C'est une attaquante qui peut placer des pièges qui te souffle quand tu passes à proximité. Un genre de claymore qui peut se poser n'importe où et elle a au moins 3 munitions. Déjà qu'on se plaignait des pièges d'Ela. Mais si c'est ça... On risque de se retrouver à devoir flank, se prendre la mine, se faire projeter au sol et se faire tuer pendant qu'on se relève.

Après ça pourrait être un gadget qui nécessite une action pour se déclencher ça serait déjà mieux. Histoire de pouvoir déloger des mec derrière une Mira ou une position trop forte (type coin bleu dans l'armurerie de Border).

Pareil pas du tout fan des pertes de contrôles.

Bon après j'étais à l'ouest sur mes dernières prédictions.

----------


## Wedgge

> De ce que je comprend de la vidéo : 
> 
> C'est une attaquante qui peut placer des pièges qui te souffle quand tu passes à proximité. Un genre de claymore qui peut se poser n'importe où et elle a au moins 3 munitions. Déjà qu'on se plaignait des pièges d'Ela. Mais si c'est ça... On risque de se retrouver à devoir flank, se prendre la mine, se faire projeter au sol et se faire tuer pendant qu'on se relève.
> 
> Après ça pourrait être un gadget qui nécessite une action pour se déclencher ça serait déjà mieux. Histoire de pouvoir déloger des mec derrière une Mira ou une position trop forte (type coin bleu dans l'armurerie de Border).
> 
> Pareil pas du tout fan des pertes de contrôles.
> 
> Bon après j'étais à l'ouest sur mes dernières prédictions.


L'effet sera sensiblement similaire a celui des bestioles de l'opération chimera qui te projetaient en arrière grâce à un coup de tatane comme jamais, pas de surprise pour moi et certains ici en tous cas, cela ressemble presque trait pour trait a la description a laquelle on a pu avoir droit il y a quelques mois déjà.

On aura enfin une alternative a Bandit avec de "l'horizontalité venant par le dessus", ce qui pour le coup risque de changer beaucoup de choses, le basement Chalet ça va être The Place to Be.

----------


## Shep1

> L'effet sera sensiblement similaire a celui des bestioles de l'opération chimera qui te projetaient en arrière grâce à un coup de tatane comme jamais, pas de surprise pour moi et certains ici en tous cas, cela ressemble presque trait pour trait a la description a laquelle on a pu avoir droit il y a quelques mois déjà.
> 
> On aura enfin une alternative a Bandit avec de "l'horizontalité venant par le dessus", ce qui pour le coup risque de changer beaucoup de choses, le basement Chalet ça va être The Place to Be.


J'ai hâte de voir l'attaquante en effet, je pense qu'ils jouent gros en faisant une Ela en attaque... Le défenseur à l'air bien plus proche de ce que certains joueurs avaient demandé/imaginé.

Le design des deux personnages est sympa aussi.

----------


## Redlight

Il y avait eut des leaks déjà ? Je suis passé à côté.

----------


## Wedgge

Forcément tu t'es barré faire ta valise plutôt que de rester boire une bière  ::trollface:: .

Edit : HS complet, Shep ; 




 :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:

----------


## M0s

> Pour moi le ranked estimate mieux pour les nouveaux, tu fais face a des joueurs qui ont un rang proche du tiens et tu ne joue pas.sur favlela.
> Dès le niveau 20 j'irais perso. Tant pis pour les rageux.


C'est noté, merci pour le conseil  :;):

----------


## Redlight

Concernant Kaid on a eut un peu plus d'infos sur lui : https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/e...-defender-kaid

Je pense qu'ils ne nous disent pas tout. Ils ont détaillé son gadget (c'est plutôt rare dans un blog d'aperçu). Mais il a une dague qui est très visible sur son modèle 3D et très en avant sur son icone. J'espère qu'elle va jouer un rôle important. Si on regarde l'icône l'épée/dague transperce un diamant (matériau le plus solide au monde). Si ça se trouve il pourra transpercer les boucliers.

Et on aura un vrai contre au bouclier  :Bave:

----------


## Wedgge

Perso je connais pas de meilleurs contre a Blitz et Montagne qu'un netcode pété et une hitbox foireuse as fuk.

Sinon après réflexion le rework d'hereford me semble plus que moyen, encore une fois la map est trop grande et permet un roaming beaucoup trop permissif, et certains sites comme le top sont proprement imprenable en attaque sauf énorme coup de chatte. La dernière bonne map c'était Littoral de toute façon  :Fouras: .

----------


## skyblazer

Le "rework" de Club House était pas mal non plus. Et en vrai, je ne trouve pas Villa immonde, et même pas beaucoup trop grande (même si je pense qu'elle aurait gagné à ne pas avoir de sous-sol).

----------


## Styxounet

Salut les vilains !
Choum' et Vorace m'ont convaincu de réinstaller R6 ! Pas joué depuis 1an, vais je reconnaître le jeu? Les opérateurs des premières saisons sont ils encore viables?

----------


## Wedgge

Oui complètement, depuis la méta pièges le jeu n'as pas fondamentalement changé, les anciens opé sont toujours ceux qui font autant le café, Thermite/Tatcher forever.

----------


## Redlight

Vous aussi y a zéro hype pour la prochaine saison ? C'est moi ou Ubi a du mal à faire monter la sauce pour cette saison ?

----------


## Gtag



----------


## Redlight

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwKI...ature=youtu.be https://youtu.be/NuBi4YdrXechttps://youtu.be/-LR-UNo_vPk


C'était pas un reproche hein.

Et j'avais vu ces vidéos sur lors des leaks. Mais ici on en parle à peine, sur Twitter j'ai vu seulement MJ en parler à peine et comme le reddit c'est devenu imbitable j'ai vu peu de post dessus.

D'où mon interrogation sur la hype autour de la prochaine saison. En terme de chiffre les vidéos font nettement moins bien que Grim Sky par exemple même si plus récente.

----------


## Gtag

> C'était pas un reproche hein.
> 
> Et j'avais vu ces vidéos sur lors des leaks. Mais ici on en parle à peine, sur Twitter j'ai à vu seulement MJ en parler à peine et comme le reddit c'est devenu imbitable j'ai vu peu de post dessus.
> 
> D'où mon interrogation sur la hype autour de la prochaine saison. En terme de chiffre les vidéos font nettement moins bien que Grim Sky par exemple même si plus récente.


Je pense que beaucoup de monde est concentré sur les changements esthétiques et moins sur la nouvelle saison, il y a moins d'attente parce qu'on a eu 4 saisons cette année.
Après, je vois pas mal de personnes exprimer un désintérêt, le jeu a trois ans, c'est de toute façon une période charnière.
On commence à entendre de plus en plus de propos nostalgiques, pas forcément toujours fondés sur du concret...

----------


## Styxounet

> On commence à entendre de plus en plus de propos nostalgiques, pas forcément toujours fondés sur du concret...


Haaa le hitreg...
Repris cette semaine, c'est marrant de voir comment la méta est "fonce dedans"  ::P:  (en casual). Si tu prends le temps de progresser comme avant ben t'es le dernier en vie.
Me suis fais avoir avec l'opérateur qui pose un hologramme d'elle même  ::XD::

----------


## n0ra

Bon, il faudrait que l'on se décide chez Ubi, on dit "Nouveau agent" ou "Nouvel(le) agent" surtout quand cela concerne un personnage féminin  ::ninja:: ?

"Nouveau carte" ça rendrait pas mal !

----------


## Gtag

> Bon, il faudrait que l'on se décide chez Ubi, on dit "Nouveau agent" ou "Nouvel(le) agent" surtout quand cela concerne un personnage féminin ?
> 
> "Nouveau carte" ça rendrait pas mal !


Très juste, je ne sais pas qui a fait la loca des vidéos, mais on lui dira.

----------


## n0ra

Les finales PL ça débutent maintenant https://www.twitch.tv/rainbow6

----------


## Redlight

La stratégie de Mockit sur l'attaque sous-sol de banque : détruite 2 trappes et drop sous Lion. Quel appauvrissement des strats. Lion a tellement focalisé les critiques et accusé d'être OP que les mecs déposent leurs cerveau quand il est dispo.

----------


## Gtag

> La stratégie de Mockit sur l'attaque sous-sol de banque : détruite 2 trappes et drop sous Lion. Quel appauvrissement des strats. Lion a tellement focalisé les critiques et accusé d'être OP que les mecs déposent leurs cerveau quand il est dispo.


Et on a vu à quel point c'était efficace...

----------


## Wedgge

Pas de source précise, ça reste étrange.

Sinon du gameplay leak de la nouvelle saison : 

https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...y_found_on_pc/

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Leaks.

le viseur sur le Magnum 44  ::ninja:: 








Et une vidéo du pouvoir de Nomad :

https://gfycat.com/fr/JointFantasticIguanodon

----------


## Noxx

Belle journée de Pro League hier avec deux grosses surprises, l'élimination d'EG dès le 1er tour contre Fnatic et juste avant l'élimination de Rogue contre les japonais de Nora Rengo. La Pro League nord américaine a du boulot...
Coté Europe Mock It a dominé Faze mais craque 2-1, et G2 a eu du mal contre Immortals malgré le 2-0.

----------


## Frypolar

> Leaks.
> 
> le viseur sur le Magnum 44 
> 
> https://i.redd.it/ecza8cm5kvy11.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il est super cool le viseur du magnum ! Pour une fois il nepprend pas la moitié de l'écran. Ce serait bien qu'Ubi se décide à retravailler d'autres viseurs de la même façon. Au hasard le point rouge.

----------


## Kaelis

Il a été modifié, qu'est-ce qui lui manque ?

----------


## Redlight

> Belle journée de Pro League hier avec deux grosses surprises, l'élimination d'EG dès le 1er tour contre Fnatic et juste avant l'élimination de Rogue contre les japonais de Nora Rengo. La Pro League nord américaine a du boulot...
> Coté Europe Mock It a dominé Faze mais craque 2-1, et G2 a eu du mal contre Immortals malgré le 2-0.


Les brésiliens chez eux sont toujours très fort et impressionants. Je suis plutôt surpris que Mockit ce soit aussi bien défendu.

Quand au ricains, bah on a essayé de les prevenir durant la saison régulière de PL, leur réactions : "Lol l'europe dans G2 vous êtes nuls". Voilà ce qui arrive quand tu refuses d'ouvrir les yeux.

Je serai pas étonné de voir les deux équipes APAC perdent 0-2 aujourd'hui d'ailleurs.

----------


## Noxx

> Les brésiliens chez eux sont toujours très fort et impressionants. Je suis plutôt surpris que Mockit ce soit aussi bien défendu.
> 
> Quand au ricains, bah on a essayé de les prevenir durant la saison régulière de PL, leur réactions : "Lol l'europe dans G2 vous êtes nuls". Voilà ce qui arrive quand tu refuses d'ouvrir les yeux.
> 
> Je serai pas étonné de voir les deux équipes APAC perdent 0-2 aujourd'hui d'ailleurs.


Bon prono, d'ailleurs Fnatic s'est fait défoncer 6-0 / 6-0, merci au revoir  ::ninja::

----------


## n0ra

Donc Invitational 2019 du 11 au 17 février, le million en prize pool.
Lion est banni pour toutes prochaines compétitions notamment lors de la première partie de la saison 9 PL.
Uniformes complets aux couleurs des équipes compétitives. Les trucs ont plus de classes que les uniformes "ingame" ...





Pas une suprise, le skin élite Blitz





Plus de détails : https://siege.gg/news/861-season-8-f...sports-roundup

----------


## Wedgge

> lion est banni pour toutes prochaines compétitions notamment lors de la première partie de la saison 9 pl.


ahahahahahaha

----------


## Redlight

Faze vs G2. Certainement le match le plus difficile que G2 doit jouer depuis très très longtemps. Ca va être très serré à mon avis.

----------


## Wedgge

Jazz si tu t'es pas cramé tous tes neurones sur Fortnite et CoD va falloir mettre l'op a jour !

----------


## Redlight

Bon bah ça a été serré jusqu'à la sixième manche de coastline. 3-2 pour G2, Faze est en situation de 3v1 avec moins d'une minutes au chrono, idéal pour recoller à 3 partout. Sauf qu'en face c'est Kanto et le mec te sort les 3 défenseurs dont un double kill incroyable (il pousse dans l'encadrement d'une porte contre Mira et le pompe de Smoke à 2m) qui a complètement enterré Faze. C'est complètement fou ce qu'il fait et c'est certainement le seul capable de faire ce genre de chose.

https://www.reddit.com/r/R6ProLeague..._against_faze/

----------


## Frypolar

> Bon bah ça a été serré jusqu'à la sixième manche de coastline. 3-2 pour G2, Faze est en situation de 3v1 avec moins d'une minutes au chrono, idéal pour recoller à 3 partout. Sauf qu'en face c'est Kanto et le mec te sort les 3 défenseurs dont un double kill incroyable (il pousse dans l'encadrement d'une porte contre Mira et le pompe de Smoke à 2m) qui a complètement enterré Faze. C'est complètement fou ce qu'il fait et c'est certainement le seul capable de faire ce genre de chose.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/R6ProLeague..._against_faze/


J’ai surtout aimé son infiltration dans le camp des défenseurs sur Bank. Il a fait 4 kills de suite il me semble :D

Et sur le 1v3 c’est aussi une erreur de Faze de garder deux joueurs exactement au même endroit.

----------


## Redlight

> J’ai surtout aimé son infiltration dans le camp des défenseurs sur Bank. Il a fait 4 kills de suite il me semble :D


Ouais en mode YOLO pour aller buter le Pulse, il drop, vault à côté de la Mira à travers la smoke, tue le Pulse et se retourne pour cueillir les défenseurs occupé à denied la plant.

----------


## Noxx

Kanto est impressionnant sur son 3vs1 oui, mais sur les deux maps Fabian, quel joueur, il porte G2 sur Banque, il sanctionne toute les erreurs de Faze, il fait les kills et il lead. Je comprends que la domination G2 soule un peu mais lorsqu'il n'y a pas de français en face il y a que du kiff. 

Ma grosse déception restera les français sur la saison 8: on perd 2 teams PL (Vitality et Supremacy,) Millenium remplace un joueur français par un allemand, et Penta vire deux joueurs français pour des européens. Vivement la prochaine saison PL et le 6.

----------


## JazzMano

> Jazz si tu t'es pas cramé tous tes neurones sur Fortnite et CoD va falloir mettre l'op a jour !


Jazz il a une connexion supra naze en ce moment, du coup il suit de très loin les nouveautés, tu peux me faire un résumé vidéos/saisons/titre etc que je copie/colle steuplé mon amour ?

----------


## Frypolar

> Jazz il a une connexion supra naze en ce moment, du coup il suit de très loin les nouveautés, tu peux me faire un résumé vidéos/saisons/titre etc que je copie/colle steuplé mon amour ?


Ça valait bien le coup de déménager  :ouaiouai:

----------


## MrBishop

> Sinon après réflexion le rework d'hereford me semble plus que moyen, encore une fois la map est trop grande et permet un roaming beaucoup trop permissif, et certains sites comme le top sont proprement imprenable en attaque sauf énorme coup de chatte.


Pour le top, il faut surtout taper la bombe B. Le bomb site A est très compliqué à attaquer dû à sa configuration, et inutile d'attaquer esca main à l'extérieur où tu peux te faire coincer par la porte de devant et la fenêtre derrière, qui permet aux défenseurs de faire un tir croisé.
La bombe B, il faut attaquer par le balcon, sécuriser avec des claymores puis droner. Et il est rarement bien défendus vu que la plupart sont en trains de chercher le kill au niveau des fenêtres permettant le tir croisé (voir plus haut).

----------


## Wedgge

> Jazz il a une connexion supra naze en ce moment, du coup il suit de très loin les nouveautés, tu peux me faire un résumé vidéos/saisons/titre etc que je copie/colle steuplé mon amour ?


Opération *Wind Bastion* une nouvelle map *Forteresse* :




Deux nouveaux opérateurs :

Opérateurs et gadgets 




*Nomad*, attaquant moyen 2 vitesses et 2 armures, gadget "Airjab", mine/grenade de proximité qui explose près d'un ennemi pour le projeter au sol sans faire de dégâts. Gagdet monté sur l'arme primaire AK-74 ou A5X200, arme secondaire un Magnum avec un ACOG. 




*Kaid*, défense lourd, 1 vitesse 3 armures, gadget "Electroclaw"(mdr), électrifie les surfaces métalliques avec AoE (donc sur plusieurs murs), la mise en place n'est pas immédiate, ca prend quelques secondes. Armes ; Aug A3 smg et Shotgun slug (ACOG) en primaire et Magnum ACOG en secondaire. 




Vidéo de gameplay : 




Voilà pour votre service messire, vous la sentez l'avalanche Nomad/Zofia/Dokka/Blitz/Ying ? 

Sinon il y a Insurgency Sandstorm qui sort le 12  ::ninja:: .

----------


## JazzMano

Thank you very much my dear.

----------


## Redlight

Kaid ça pique, ses batteries font 15 de dommages par tick.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Les skins de saison :

----------


## Noxx

Vous en pensez quoi du ban de Lion? j'essaye de suivre la PL et lorsqu'il n'est pas ban j'ai l'impression que les teams ne le maitrisent pas, d'ailleurs il n'est pas pick forcément lorsqu'il n'est pas ban donc j'avoue ne pas trop comprendre ubi. 
Visiblement il y a un rework de l'opérateur dans les cartons.

----------


## Gtag

> Vous en pensez quoi du ban de Lion? j'essaye de suivre la PL et lorsqu'il n'est pas ban j'ai l'impression que les teams ne le maitrisent pas, d'ailleurs il n'est pas pick forcément lorsqu'il n'est pas ban donc j'avoue ne pas trop comprendre ubi. 
> Visiblement il y a un rework de l'opérateur dans les cartons.


Le truc c'est qu'il est si souvent banni, que les équipes ne doivent pas forcément trop plancher sur des stratégies conçues autour de lui.
Il est actuellement entre deux eaux, mi-op, mi-mal utilisé à haut niveau.

Le bannir temporairement, c'est trancher et annoncer à clairement à tout le monde qu'on ne le reverra pas sous cette forme en ESL.

----------


## n0ra

J'ai décroché un peu du jeu à partir de la saison 2 / année 3 et complètement jeté l'éponge à la saison 3. Est-ce que Hereford 2.0 est présente du map pool en ranked de la saison 3 actuellement ? je vois qu'elle fait son entrée en ranked pour la saison 4 !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Enfin un rework de la boutique IG  ::wacko:: 

https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/f...ion/index.aspx

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Clash is the new Blackbeard 




> CLASH
> Electric Damage increased from 3 to 5 damage per tick
> With the last few patches, we wanted to make Clash less frustrating to play against. She is now very weak and underpicked, and we anticipate that Nomad will be a hard counter against her. Essentially, we are trying to make her stronger without making her too frustrating to play against.

----------


## Bathory

> Kaid ça pique, ses batteries font 15 de dommages par tick.


C'est déjà pareil avec bandit si tu tapes dans un mur sous batterie de bandit, c'est juste dû à ça les 15 de dégâts, si tu marche dedans ça fait que 3 par tick.

----------


## Redlight

> C'est déjà pareil avec bandit si tu tapes dans un mur sous batterie de bandit, c'est juste dû à ça les 15 de dégâts, si tu marche dedans ça fait que 3 par tick.


T'es sur de ça ?

----------


## Gtag

> T'es sur de ça ?


J'ai comme un doute aussi.

----------


## Redlight

Il me semble que c'est 4 de dommage par tick peu importe la situation.

----------


## Frypolar

Si je comprends bien, Kaid par rapport à Bandit c'est :
- un champ électrique qui se propage, permettant potentiellement de mettre le gadget à l'abri d'une boulette de Thatcher llancée contre un mur renforcé
- un champ électrique plus puissant qui inflige plus de dégâts 
- un gadget qui peut se déployer à distance
- un gadget qui peut se cacher plus facilement
- un gadget un poil plus lent à déployer
- un gadget qui se déploie 3 fois au lieu de 4

J'ai bon ? Parce que ça a l'air bien mieux que Bandit.

----------


## skyblazer

Un gadget trop lent pour se déployer comme un Bandit Trick, par contre.

A part ça, ouais, ça sonne vachement mieux que Bandit.

----------


## Kaelis

Les nouveaux opérateurs ont l'air cool, j'ai hâte qu'ils arrivent. J'ai un peu peur de me faire gicler à travers un mur et tomber sous la carte par Nomad mais à part ça son gadget est original et ça devrait être cool dans pas mal de situations. Ses armes m'ont l'air banales, le coup des deux fusils d'assaut qui diffèrent avec la taille du chargeur et la puissance de feu déjà que sur Thatcher ça m'ennuie alors sans pompe pour varier les plaisirs...

Rien que pour les barbelés électriques et les trappes je suis content de Kaid.

Je m'en fait pas trop pour Bandit à mon niveau, ça reste un léger et plus réactif pour le trick. Je trouve que Maverick est plus problématique que la concurrence de Kaid, ça fait déjà un moment que c'est plus difficile de jouer Bandit. Je pense pas l'enterrer mais je cracherais pas sur un coup de pouce pour lui. La désuétude le guette. 

La nouvelle carte j'espère que c'est pas le château Versailles.

----------


## Redlight

Disons que Bandit sera toujours mieux pour Bandit trick mais vu que plus personne ne le fait étant donné que c'est très facilement contrable...

Après il y a le loadout : bandit est un 3 de vitesse avec l'un des meilleures SMG du jeu, la MP7. Apparemment la SMG de Kaid est l'une des pire du jeu mais il a un magnum à lunette et c'est un 1 de vitesse (son pompe à par l'air mal avec des slug round qui en fait une sorte de DMR).

Son gadget est beaucoup plus long à déployer je trouve (très difficile de trick même une charge de thermite).

Mais paradoxalement son ajout pourrait bien être un buff pour Bandit finalement. Car le meilleur contre à Kaid sera Tatcher et le meilleur contre à Tatcher c'est de Bandit Trick. Qui dit Tatcher dans la squad dis moins de chance d'avoir un Buck / Ash ou des frags grenades pour t'empêcher de Bandit trick. Après Nomade sera bien pratique aussi pour virer un bandit derrière un mur en tirant son projectile par le trou à drone.

Après rien ne t’empêcheras de prendre Breacher + Tatcher + Maverick/Nomade pour être tranquille. Ca risque d'être une compo que l'on retrouvera sur des bombe site avec des mur important genre garage extérieur etc... On peut aussi espérer que ça va ralentir la meta trap en défense avec des compo du style : Kaid + Mute/Bandit + Jager + Mira.

Mais Kaid est je pense un super ajout, il va rendre des bombes site beaucoup plus viable et on va avoir desbelle place forte où l'on sera difficilement atteignable. Les rush Lion + Dokka vont avoir plus de mal à passer dans les sous sols.

----------


## Wedgge

> Si je comprends bien, Kaid par rapport à Bandit c'est :
> - un champ électrique qui se propage, permettant potentiellement de mettre le gadget à l'abri d'une boulette de Thatcher llancée contre un mur renforcé
> - un champ électrique plus puissant qui inflige plus de dégâts 
> - un gadget qui peut se déployer à distance
> - un gadget qui peut se cacher plus facilement
> - un gadget un poil plus lent à déployer
> - un gadget qui se déploie 3 fois au lieu de 4
> 
> J'ai bon ? Parce que ça a l'air bien mieux que Bandit.


Concrètement oui c'est ça, bandit restera toujours top tiers à mon avis (léger vs lourd) mais l'avantage de Kaid c'est que ce dernier est un contre à Maverick (les -15) et reste efficace contre Hibana, si on time bien on a assez de temps pour stopper les x-Kairos. Je pense pas que le gadget de Kaid soit moins vulnérable aux emp de Thatcher, la zone d'effet de ces dernières reste importante, mais il a l'avantage de pouvoir électrifier barbelé et mur simultanément. M'est avis qu'il vont indirectement buff Bandit prochainement en nerfant les effets des emp de Thatcher, ces dernières ne feront que désactiver les batteries au lieu de les détruire.

----------


## Redlight

J'ai pas tester encore les opérateurs, mais perso j'aurai bien aimé que Kaid soit incapable de reprendre ses "rtila" pour les redéployer. Et comme buff pour Bandit j’enlèverai les arcs électriques que ses batteries génèrent, peut être pour rajouter un léger son.


Ah sinon Mute gagne une SMG11. C'est pas comme si il y a 2 ans on parlait de virer le C4 de Smoke et de filer la SMG11 à Mute. Ah et Sofia qui perd encore un projectile enfin. S'ils veulent Ubi on veut bien leur donner des idées d'équilibrages. Gratos je veux juste être inviter au session de test  :;):

----------


## Kaelis

Sinon curieux d'en voir plus à propos de la nouvelle "courbe" pour les objets lancés, rien que pour Valkyrie. J'espère que ça ouvrira des nouvelles possibilités pour son gadget (le nouveau saut pour les drones avait relancé mon intérêt pour la phase de préparation, j'aime bien ce genre de changements).

----------


## Wedgge

> J'ai pas tester encore les opérateurs, mais perso j'aurai bien aimé que Kaid soit incapable de reprendre ses "rtila" pour les redéployer. Et comme buff pour Bandit j’enlèverai les arcs électriques que ses batteries génèrent, peut être pour rajouter un léger son.
> 
> 
> Ah sinon Mute gagne une SMG11. C'est pas comme si il y a 2 ans on parlait de virer le C4 de Smoke et de filer la SMG11 à Mute. Ah et Sofia qui perd encore un projectile enfin. S'ils veulent Ubi on veut bien leur donner des idées d'équilibrages. Gratos je veux juste être inviter au session de test


Après la SMG 11 est devenu quasiment inutilisable tellement ils ont pété le recul, a plus de 20 mètres c'est une intervention divine pour toucher un manos. Après il faut garder espoir dans 3 ans ils finiront par la donner à Thatcher.

----------


## Redlight

> Après la SMG 11 est devenu quasiment inutilisable tellement ils ont pété le recul, a plus de 20 mètres c'est une intervention divine pour toucher un manos. Après il faut garder espoir dans 3 ans ils finiront par la donner à Thatcher.


Ils l'ont rebuff récemment et elle a un ajout de dommage dans ce patch. Elle est décente maintenant et je trouve ça très bien car ça reste une secondaire.

Par contre la SMG9 :vomi:

----------


## Noxx

> Ils l'ont rebuff récemment et elle a un ajout de dommage dans ce patch. Elle est décente maintenant et je trouve ça très bien car ça reste une secondaire.
> 
> Par contre la SMG9 :vomi:


Elle a quoi la SMG9? 
Sinon Kaid a l'acog avec A3?

----------


## Redlight

Bearing 9 pardon. J'ai toujours tendance à l'appeler SMG9

----------


## Bathory

> J'ai comme un doute aussi.


J'étais sur le stream de Macie Jay quand il l'a fait/en parlait donc ça me parait honnête comme source. C'est juste que typiquement on tape pas dans les trucs électrifiés de bandit et on s'en rend moins compte.

----------


## AgentDerf

Vidéo de Macie Jay sur les nouveaux opé et la nouvelle map.




Putain il a quoi comme casque, au début de la vidéo il arrive a entendre un défenseur à l'autre bout d'un couloir à 40m, chaud!

Moi j'arrive à reconnaître vaguement la direction d'un bruit, mais à 40m impossible de te dire si il est au même étage ou pas, au dans un coin comme dans un autre.

----------


## Kaelis

J'avais pas remarqué qu'il existait une image plus à jour pour le jeu.



L'ancienne est anachronique.

----------


## ElviejoDragon

Malgré tout j'aime mieux l'ancienne, plus générique !

----------


## Flipmode

Je vois pas la première image  ::o:

----------


## Kaelis

Bizarre elle a sauté.

----------


## n0ra

La nouvelle saison est sur le serveur test.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Je vois pas la première image





> Bizarre elle a sauté.


Je la vois toujours perso

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sinon des news concernant les changements esthétiques précédemment annoncés :

https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/e...ming-with-y3s4

tl;dr : marche arrière toute, donc peut être quelques oublis lors de la prochaine saison, mais tout devrait être comme cela a toujours été.

----------


## Agano

> Bizarre elle a sauté.
> 
> https://compass-ssl.xbox.com/assets/...0b0b0d91cb.jpg


Pourquoi c'est pas Montagne qui traverse la paroi  :tired:

----------


## Kaelis

Parce que rush Blitz  :X1: 

Ou Sledge voulait rester tout derrière au lieu de faire son taf va savoir  ::huh::

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Bizarre elle a sauté.


J'aime bien cette version : tu vois le jager qui n'a rien foutu en phase de prep, à part aller chercher le spawn kill, qui revient sur obj poser ses ADS bien trop tard  ::ninja::

----------


## Agano

> Parce que rush Blitz 
> 
> Ou Sledge voulait rester tout derrière au lieu de faire son taf va savoir


Ah mais oui  ::o: 

Zéro cohérence en fait cette image, 2/10  :tired:

----------


## Shep1

> J'aime bien cette version : tu vois jazzmano qui n'a rien foutu en phase de prep, à part aller chercher le spawn kill, qui revient sur obj poser ses ADS bien trop tard

----------


## n0ra

> Je la vois toujours perso
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Sinon des news concernant les changements esthétiques précédemment annoncés :
> 
> https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/e...ming-with-y3s4
> 
> tl;dr : marche arrière toute, donc peut être quelques oublis lors de la prochaine saison, mais tout devrait être comme cela a toujours été.


"Bonne" décision mais quand même ...

----------


## Kaelis

L'année dernière le planning de l'année 3 avait été annoncé le 19 novembre. Peut-être que ça ne tardera pas pour celui de l'année prochaine.

----------


## M0s

Je sais pas si c'est déjà passé sur le topic, mais au cas où : 




> Level Design Update
> 
>     Night Maps have all been removed for all maps for Ranked.


https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6TTS...ch_notes_y3s4/

----------


## Aherys

Okay, Wind Bastion est la meilleur opération depuis Velvet Shell.

Argument / 20

----------


## Wedgge

L'arrivée de Mira ça a été un step up 2000 dans la méta, Kaid surtout (mais aussi l'attaquante) à l'air d'avoir ce potentiel. Le retour de Thatcher dans la méta fera du bien aussi.

edit : Jazz grosse feignasse c'est quoi cet op ?  :tired: 

Never forget au passage https://streamable.com/sqv14.

----------


## Gtag

> Never forget au passage https://streamable.com/sqv14.


La Roche Tarpéienne n'est pas loin du Capitole.

----------


## Redlight

Après avoir pu la tester très rapidement, je suis toujours aussi inquiet concernant Nomade. On verra avec la META mais si elle est souvent joué on risque d'avoir beaucoup de plaintes la concernant le cas échéant.

Ses airjab, au nombre de 3, sont vraiment puissant, très discret, incapacitants pendant 2s et se déclenchent immédiatement sans oublier que l'on switch aussi vite que sur Buck.

J'espère un nerf du temps d'incapacité (genre 1,5s), ralentir son switch ou ajouté un délai à la détonation.

La map a une beau potentiel en revanche. Mais faut arrêter d'en créer de nouvelles. La capacité d'assimilation des joueurs n'est pas infini et quand je vois le niveau de maîtrise très limite générale sur les récentes (Villa, Hereford, Theme Park et Tower) ça laisse songeur. Et ça nivelle le niveau par le bas.

----------


## Wedgge

Le gadget fonctionne sur les alliés ?

----------


## Redlight

> Le gadget fonctionne sur les alliés ?


Uniquement s'il est déclenché par un ennemi (un peu comme Ela ou Zofia).

----------


## Wedgge

Tant de possibilités qui se ferment  :Emo: .

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Après avoir pu la tester très rapidement, je suis toujours aussi inquiet concernant Nomade. On verra avec la META mais si elle est souvent joué on risque d'avoir beaucoup de plaintes la concernant le cas échéant.
> 
> Ses airjab, au nombre de 3, sont vraiment puissant, très discret, incapacitants pendant 2s et se déclenchent immédiatement sans oublier que l'on switch aussi vite que sur Buck.
> 
> J'espère un nerf du temps d'incapacité (genre 1,5s), ralentir son switch ou ajouté un délai à la détonation.
> 
> La map a une beau potentiel en revanche. Mais faut arrêter d'en créer de nouvelles. La capacité d'assimilation des joueurs n'est pas infini et quand je vois le niveau de maîtrise très limite générale sur les récentes (Villa, Hereford, Theme Park et Tower) ça laisse songeur. Et ça nivelle le niveau par le bas.


Ah ouais moi les maps c'est l'overdose, celles que tu cites, c'est juste la misère, à part peut être theme park (la plus vieille donc), mais certaines parties me sont inconnues (celles qui ne sont pas directement à coté des bombsites quoi).
Hereford j'ai eu un faux sentiment de familiarité, mais en fait c'est pas trop ça.
Après c'est compliqué de ne plus faire de map d'un point de vu communication.

Sinon quelques leaks :



Spoiler Alert! 



Les charms de saison



Skin Lava sur mira


uniforme d'Ash 


Dokka en tenue tactique


Glaz Elite

----------


## Frypolar

> Sinon des news concernant les changements esthétiques précédemment annoncés :
> 
> https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/e...ming-with-y3s4
> 
> tl;dr : marche arrière toute, donc peut être quelques oublis lors de la prochaine saison, mais tout devrait être comme cela a toujours été.


Ça c’est bien !

----------


## Shep1

> Ah ouais moi les maps c'est l'overdose, celles que tu cites, c'est juste la misère, à part peut être theme park (la plus vieille donc), mais certaines parties me sont inconnues (celles qui ne sont pas directement à coté des bombsites quoi).
> Hereford j'ai eu un faux sentiment de familiarité, mais en fait c'est pas trop ça.
> Après c'est compliqué de ne plus faire de map d'un point de vu communication.
> 
> Sinon quelques leaks :
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> ...


Pour moi ils doivent arrêter de faire des nouvelles cartes et se concentrer sur la réhabilitation de celles injouables sauf peut-être House, qui doit rester l'un des concept mythique du jeu. On a des cartes à refaire en mode petite mise à jour comme Kanal , Yacht, Tour par exemple et d'autres qui ont besoin d'un gros, voir très gros, boulot comme Favela, Avion, Maison, Université Bartlett.
Ils ont vraiment de quoi bosser avec les cartes à refaire, et elles peuvent être des cartes associées à une saison mais ils doivent vraiment stopper, ou en tout cas limiter drastiquement la production de nouvelles cartes. Ils doivent encore assainir le jeu globalement et ça passe par rendre ces cartes jouables et pas juste bonne à faire une petite partie en mode lolilol.
J'attends de voir la prochaine année avec beaucoup d’appréhension et de crainte. Il y a pas mal d'autres jeux, différents et nouveaux qui vont sortir et avec mes 1000 heures sur le jeu, j'irais très certainement autre part. Reste à savoir si leurs plans me donnerons envie de rester un peu sur R6:S.

----------


## Flipmode

> Tant de possibilités qui se ferment .


"T'as pas un C4 pour ouvrir ce mur ? non ? attend mets toi là, bouge pas ..."

Le skin glaz  ::o: 
Les autres aussi  ::O:

----------


## Wedgge

> Pour moi ils doivent arrêter de faire des nouvelles cartes et se concentrer sur la réhabilitation de celles injouables sauf peut-être House, qui doit rester l'un des concept mythique du jeu. On a des cartes à refaire en mode petite mise à jour comme Kanal , Yacht, Tour par exemple et d'autres qui ont besoin d'un gros, voir très gros, boulot comme Favela, Avion, Maison, Université Bartlett.
> Ils ont vraiment de quoi bosser avec les cartes à refaire, et elles peuvent être des cartes associées à une saison mais ils doivent vraiment stopper, ou en tout cas limiter drastiquement la production de nouvelles cartes. Ils doivent encore assainir le jeu globalement et ça passe par rendre ces cartes jouables et pas juste bonne à faire une petite partie en mode lolilol.
> J'attends de voir la prochaine année avec beaucoup d’appréhension et de crainte. Il y a pas mal d'autres jeux, différents et nouveaux qui vont sortir et avec mes 1000 heures sur le jeu, j'irais très certainement autre part. Reste à savoir si leurs plans me donnerons envie de rester un peu sur R6:S.


Disons qu'il y a un concurrent potentiel qui, s'il tient ces promesses, risque de faire basculer certains du côté obscur  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Redlight

Ready or not n'a rien avoir avec Siege

----------


## n0ra

> Disons qu'il y a un concurrent potentiel qui, s'il tient ces promesses, risque de faire basculer certains du côté obscur .


Si je pense à celui que tu penses et dont beaucoup d'autres doivent penser/attendre (  ::wacko::  ) il sera surtout axé co-op vs IA ( SWAT 3/4 ).

----------


## Shep1

Y'a pas que RON. Déjà Insurgency 2 à l'air pas mal, je pense pas tenir 1000 heures dessus, mais il y a moyen de changer un peu. Et puis d'autres trucs arrivent, notamment Due Process à l'air cool, avec un truc de gameplay à la R6:S est sa destruction : la génération procédurale de maps. Parmi ces trois là, si on a pas un truc qui se joue au moins une centaine d'heure, je mange mon chapeau.

----------


## n0ra

Insurgency 2 oui par contre j'attends pour l'achater tout en suivant les retours des canards sur le topic dédié. L'alpha a laquelle j'ai pu participé a été une horreur en terme d'optimisation, apparemment les perfs sur la beta sont encore moyennes même si il y a du mieux ... par contre tout ce qu'il y a autour et pour son multi c'est un grand oui.

En attendant je joue à BF5.

----------


## Wedgge

> Ready or not n'a rien avoir avec Siege


Sur le créneau FPS tactique ils sont pas 2000, alors un peu de fraicheur fera le plus grand bien.

----------


## Agano

Ready or Not me fait pas rêver moi. Le côté sombre et cradingue est saisissant, mais sorti de ça c'est encore et toujours le SWAT. Siege a le mérite de dépayser plus que ça, autant dans les endroits visités que dans les unités antiterroristes.

----------


## Kaelis

Ce qui fait pas rêver c'est d'en entendre parler en continu sans rien de tangible. Ça dégoûte avant même que le jeu existe, qu'il sorte et on jugera sur pièce.

----------


## Sorkar

Ca pour dépayser siège il dépayse, ses flingues roses qui ont autant de patate que des pistolet à bouchon, ses opérateur aussi réalistes et immersif que des perso d'overwatch et j'en passe... autant comparer asseto corsa et mario kart.

C'est rigolo, mais pour ceux qui veulent un truc plus sérieux qui n'attirera pas toute la communauté toxique 8-20 ans, ca sera une chouette alternative.

Par contre, après ce magnifique teaser ou on vois absolument rien, c'est a nouveau le silence radio...  ::'(:

----------


## Wedgge

Comparer R6: Siege avec un jeu qui n'est de toute manière pas sorti ça n'a aucun sens, c'est d'ailleurs pour ça que je n'ai rien cité. Concernant RON on a encore rien vu ou presque donc juger les mérites de l'un par rapport et l'autre reste pour le moment un douteux exercice de divination, et comme le dit Red R6: Siege et RON n'ont probablement pas d'autre points commun que de proposer un FPS tactique. Je rejoint également Shep lorsqu'il rappelle qu'il n'y a pas que RON en préparation.

----------


## n0ra

[HS]Un peu ( beaucoup ) de lecture mais une FAQ très intéressante pour RoN est disponible avec pleins d'infos notamment sur les armes, la destruction, l'équipement, les éléments de gameplay ... : https://www.reddit.com/r/ReadyOrNotG...sked_questions[/HS]

----------


## Flipmode

Woua début de semaine j'ai fais mes 10 matchs en fenêtré je comprenais pas pourquoi il y avait un décalage entre clavier/souris et l'action à l'écran, je suis tombé cuivre parce que je touchais rien (j'étais gold) j'ai remis en fullscreen, c'est un monde différent !

Obligé de remonter tout les rangs avec des enfants russes qui leave  ::cry:: 

Silver ... petit à petit  :Emo: 

RoN sera devenu la norme avant que j'arrive gold  ::ninja::

----------


## Redlight

RoN a autant en rapport avec Siege qu'Arma avec Counter Strike. Y a des flingues dans les 2 et ça s'arrête là.

----------


## Flipmode

Y'a des boucliers aussi  ::ninja::

----------


## Redlight

@Bobby : fait passer le message que les Airjab ne doivent pas détonné mid-air, je t'en supplie  :Emo: .

----------


## ElviejoDragon

Avez-vous aussi ce bug complètement naze digne de la pire des UI :
- vous cliquez sur un titre de menu ("casual" en multi, "normal" en TH, ou autre)
- dans la demi-seconde qui suit, vous bougez votre curseur sur le titre du dessous par erreur ("ranked" ou "hard" en l'occurence)
- au lancement, surprise ! le jeu a pris en compte ce qui se trouvait sous le curseur au moment du lancement, et pas au moment où vous avez cliqué

 :tired:

----------


## Gtag

> @Bobby : fait passer le message que les Airjab ne doivent pas détonné mid-air, je t'en supplie .


Ça marche !

Je peux te demander de détailler un peu pourquoi ?
Ça m'intéresse de connaître les détails de la demande: en quoi est-ce gênant, pourquoi tu penses que retirer ce mécanisme précis serait plus équilibré etc.

----------


## Shep1

> Ready or Not me fait pas rêver moi. Le côté sombre et cradingue est saisissant, mais sorti de ça c'est encore et toujours le SWAT. Siege a le mérite de dépayser plus que ça, autant dans les endroits visités que dans les unités antiterroristes.


Des unités antiterroristes qui ne le sont pas par ailleurs... De plus en plus ils ajoutent des opérateurs d'unité de Law enforcement voir militaire.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> @Bobby : fait passer le message que les Airjab ne doivent pas détonné mid-air, je t'en supplie .


Ouai j'ai pas testé mais c'est le truc qui m'a fait tiqué quand j'ai vu. Plus puissant qu'une zofia en fait !

----------


## Wedgge

Je glisse la proposition dès maintenant pour développer plus tard si d'aventure elle rencontre du succès : 

Avec l'arrivée de la nouvelle saison je compte organiser plusieurs session de match au format R6TM entre canards ce dans un double but : d'une part repeupler le mumble qui n'est plus aussi actif qu'avant (bien qu'il y est du monde chaque soir dessus, entre 5 et 8 personnes) et ainsi permettre aux éventuels nouveaux de s'intégrer, et aux ancien de revenir (oui bonsoir) et d'autre part pour proposer un mode de jeu différent des rank classiques, plus équilibré et tactique. Le but n'est donc absolument pas de faire "comme la pro League LOL vous vous prenez pour dé pégé aim" mais de tester sur un format certes plus long mais différent les opé, strat et map. J'ai parfaitement conscience que les niveaux de jeu entre canards sont très disparates c'est pourquoi, fin connaisseur des capacités de chacun et chacune je me réserverai un droit de regard, avec votre consentement, sur la composition des équipes afin que le fun reste présent. 

Le premier "event" sera prévu sur la semaine de la sortie de Wind Bastion, reste à savoir encore quand précisément, donc j'attend vos retours positif comme négatif, pour savoir si il est rentable que je me casse le cul a organiser l'évènement sus mentionné  ::trollface:: .

Si vous avez des questions adressez vous directement a ma secrétaire de direction Shep et son assistant Bishop, qui me feront parvenir tout ceci.

----------


## Redlight

> Ça marche !
> 
> Je peux te demander de détailler un peu pourquoi ?
> Ça m'intéresse de connaître les détails de la demande: en quoi est-ce gênant, pourquoi tu penses que retirer ce mécanisme précis serait plus équilibré etc.


J'allais justement contextualisé. Exemple d'hier soir :

Je suis sur Favelas avec Nomade, j'entre dans le bâtiment, je tue un mec, fait tomber la cam. Je descend les escalier et cherche un endroit ou placer un Airjab pour éviter de me faire contourner. Quand Caveira surgit à quelques mètres devant moi. J'avais donc mon gadget dans les mains, désarmé face à un adversaire qui avait l'avantage. Il m'a suffit de vaguement cliqué en sa direction par réflexe pour gagner le combat. L'airjab est partie et a instantanément explosé quand elle était à porté, elle est tombé au sol, sous la panique j'ai merdé et j'ai même eut le temps de switcher sur un pistolet et de lui foutre un HS.

C'est arrivé aussi dans l'autre sens à un mec avec qui je jouais. La Nomade se baladait en courant sur la map, au moindre engagement, elle tirait en direction de l'attaquant son gadget pour gagner instantanément le combat.

Le projectile n'a même pas besoin de agripper à un mur, il suffit qu'il passe à proximité (rayon très large) de ton adversaire pour gagné quasi tout tes duels. Avec ses caractéristique on se retrouve avec un gadget très puissant dans toute les situations. Pour déloger un adversaire donc par dessein (aucun problème avec ça, très bonne idée). Mais aussi dans tout autre engagement même dynamique.

Si l'airjab devait s'accroché a un mur et détonné dans un délai, même très court (disons 1 seconde) ça lui laisserait la possibilité de déloger les défenseurs, hormis super réflexe du défenseur pour tirer sur le gadget dans le temps imparti. Mais ça empêcherai de prendre le dessus sur des engagements dynamique. Nomade devant au moins viser sur une surface à proximité du défenseur et attendre que la seconde de déclenchement soit passée pour tirer avantage de son gadget.

----------


## Agano

> Des unités antiterroristes qui ne le sont pas par ailleurs... De plus en plus ils ajoutent des opérateurs d'unité de Law enforcement voir militaire.


Où est le problème? Ça reste crédible. Les Navy Seals ne sont pas le SWAT mais l'antiterrorisme fait partie de leurs missions. Pareil pour les S.A.S et les autres; en fin de compte que ça soit des soldats où des policiers, l'ennemi et la mission sont les mêmes. 




> Ca pour dépayser siège il dépayse, ses flingues roses qui ont autant de patate que des pistolet à bouchon, ses opérateur aussi réalistes et immersif que des perso d'overwatch et j'en passe... autant comparer asseto corsa et mario kart.


Oh ça va, t'as compris ce que je voulais dire. T'es pas obligé de prendre le skin Guérilla de Blackbeard pour une généralité, les agents de base sont tout à fait crédibles et la plupart de leurs armes, uniformes et gadgets aussi. C'est rarissime de s'intéresser à d'autres pays dans ce domaine, je préfère ça à une énième réédition plus ou moins réussie de _SWAT 4_.

----------


## Flipmode

> J'allais justement contextualisé. Exemple d'hier soir :
> 
> Je suis sur Favelas avec Nomade, j'entre dans le bâtiment, je tue un mec, fait tomber la cam. Je descend les escalier et cherche un endroit ou placer un Airjab pour éviter de me faire contourner. Quand Caveira surgit à quelques mètres devant moi. J'avais donc mon gadget dans les mains, désarmé face à un adversaire qui avait l'avantage. Il m'a suffit de vaguement cliqué en sa direction par réflexe pour gagner le combat. L'airjab est partie et a instantanément explosé quand elle était à porté, elle est tombé au sol, sous la panique j'ai merdé et j'ai même eut le temps de switcher sur un pistolet et de lui foutre un HS.
> 
> C'est arrivé aussi dans l'autre sens à un mec avec qui je jouais. La Nomade se baladait en courant sur la map, au moindre engagement, elle tirait en direction de l'attaquant son gadget pour gagner instantanément le combat.
> 
> Le projectile n'a même pas besoin de agripper à un mur, il suffit qu'il passe à proximité (rayon très large) de ton adversaire pour gagné quasi tout tes duels. Avec ses caractéristique on se retrouve avec un gadget très puissant dans toute les situations. Pour déloger un adversaire donc par dessein (aucun problème avec ça, très bonne idée). Mais aussi dans tout autre engagement même dynamique.
> 
> Si l'airjab devait s'accroché a un mur et détonné dans un délai, même très court (disons 1 seconde) ça lui laisserait la possibilité de déloger les défenseurs, hormis super réflexe du défenseur pour tirer sur le gadget dans le temps imparti. Mais ça empêcherai de prendre le dessus sur des engagements dynamique. Nomade devant au moins viser sur une surface à proximité du défenseur et attendre que la seconde de déclenchement soit passée pour tirer avantage de son gadget.


Comme le gadget de Ela mais tiré au fusil pour le mettre à longue distance.
Pas mieux, parce que pour l'instant le truc ça à l'air (j'ai pas testé) d'être une rocket/railgun qui stun.

----------


## Styxounet

> Avec l'arrivée de la nouvelle saison je compte organiser plusieurs session de match au format R6TM entre canards ce dans un double but : d'une part repeupler le mumble qui n'est plus aussi actif qu'avant (bien qu'il y est du monde chaque soir dessus, entre 5 et 8 personnes) et ainsi permettre aux éventuels nouveaux de s'intégrer, *et aux ancien de revenir* (oui bonsoir) et d'autre part pour proposer un mode de jeu différent des rank classiques, plus équilibré et tactique. Le but n'est donc absolument pas de faire "comme la pro League LOL vous vous prenez pour dé pégé aim" mais de tester sur un format certes plus long mais différent les opé, strat et map. J'ai parfaitement conscience que les niveaux de jeu entre canards sont très disparates c'est pourquoi, fin connaisseur des capacités de chacun et chacune je me réserverai un droit de regard, avec votre consentement, sur la composition des équipes afin que *le fun reste présent.*


 :;):

----------


## Shep1

> Où est le problème? Ça reste crédible. Les Navy Seals ne sont pas le SWAT mais l'antiterrorisme fait partie de leurs missions. Pareil pour les S.A.S et les autres; en fin de compte que ça soit des soldats où des policiers, l'ennemi et la mission sont les mêmes.


Crédible ok, certaines unités ont pour mission le chasse au terroriste en dehors des frontières, mais pas toutes. Clash, en policière londonienne c'est bof, La BOPE pareil, ils sont surtout sur l'affrontement avec les cartels et autres mafias, certes il y a du terrorisme en Amérique du Sud et les NSW sont parti là bas, mais bof aussi. Pour que ce soit constructif : pourquoi ne pas avoir choisi l'_Armed Police_ autrement dit la SCO19 ? Peu connue, ça aurait été un ajout sympa... 
Je sais, j'entends déjà qu'on me dit que je pinaille, mais derrière ces pianillages de merde, se cache à mon sens le même problème que je soulève depuis le début, le soin et le respect de la création de feu Tom Clancy. Avec cet épisode, tout ce qui attrait aux bouquins ou aux anciens jeux sont passé à la trappe.
J'ai déjà fait remonter que ce serait cool de revoir des opérateur comme Eddy Price, Louis Loiselle ou même Ding Chavez, mais j'ai l'impression que ça ne fait écho qu'en moi.




> Oh ça va, t'as compris ce que je voulais dire. T'es pas obligé de prendre le skin Guérilla de Blackbeard pour une généralité, *les agents de base sont tout à fait crédibles et la plupart de leurs armes, uniformes et gadgets aussi*. C'est rarissime de s'intéresser à d'autres pays dans ce domaine, je préfère ça à une énième réédition plus ou moins réussie de _SWAT 4_.


Les tenues espagnoles ? Le C7 de Jackal (fusil canadien)
La LMG de Zofia qui est en fait une réplique d'airsoft ?
Le faux AA-12 qui a pris le train une fois et c'était dans la gueule ? Bonus : le revolver italien ? POURQUOI NE PAS METTRE UN PUTAIN DE BERETTA ? C'est un des plus gros fabricant d'arme et il est italien ?
Le FAMAS F1 avec un chargeur STANAG de 30 balles ?
Le...
Je recommence, je vais donc prendre mes pilules.
Bisous.

----------


## Frypolar

> J'allais justement contextualisé. [...]


Oui j’avais l’impression que c’était un gadget pour protéger tes fesses alors que ça devient un outil offensif très fort.

Pour Kaid le champ électrique ne se propage pas en dehors de la sphère comme je l’avais compris en regardant une vidéo.

----------


## Redlight

> Oui j’avais l’impression que c’était un gadget pour protéger tes fesses alors que ça devient un outil offensif très fort.
> 
> Pour Kaid le champ électrique ne se propage pas en dehors de la sphère comme je l’avais compris en regardant une vidéo.


En revanche ça traverse les murs et plafonds

----------


## Frypolar

Tu veux dire que si je pose un barbelé contre un mur et le gadget de Kaid de l’autre côté du mur, le barbelé sera électrifié ?

----------


## Redlight

> Tu veux dire que si je pose un barbelé contre un mur et le gadget de Kaid de l’autre côté du mur, le barbelé sera électrifié ?


Oui idem pour les sols/plafonds.

Tu pose un barbelé à l'étage, ton rtila au plafond par dessous à l'étage inférieur. Le barbelé est électrifié.

----------


## n0ra

> Crédible ok, certaines unités ont pour mission le chasse au terroriste en dehors des frontières, mais pas toutes. Clash, en policière londonienne c'est bof, La BOPE pareil, ils sont surtout sur l'affrontement avec les cartels et autres mafias, certes il y a du terrorisme en Amérique du Sud et les NSW sont parti là bas, mais bof aussi. Pour que ce soit constructif : pourquoi ne pas avoir choisi l'_Armed Police_ autrement dit la SCO19 ? Peu connue, ça aurait été un ajout sympa... 
> Je sais, j'entends déjà qu'on me dit que je pinaille, mais derrière ces pianillages de merde, se cache à mon sens le même problème que je soulève depuis le début, le soin et le respect de la création de feu Tom Clancy. Avec cet épisode, tout ce qui attrait aux bouquins ou aux anciens jeux sont passé à la trappe.
> J'ai déjà fait remonter que ce serait cool de revoir des opérateur comme Eddy Price, Louis Loiselle ou même Ding Chavez, mais j'ai l'impression que ça ne fait écho qu'en moi.


Je t'aime.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je glisse la proposition dès maintenant pour développer plus tard si d'aventure elle rencontre du succès : 
> 
> Avec l'arrivée de la nouvelle saison je compte organiser plusieurs session de match au format R6TM entre canards ce dans un double but : d'une part repeupler le mumble qui n'est plus aussi actif qu'avant (bien qu'il y est du monde chaque soir dessus, entre 5 et 8 personnes) et ainsi permettre aux éventuels nouveaux de s'intégrer, et aux ancien de revenir (oui bonsoir) et d'autre part pour proposer un mode de jeu différent des rank classiques, plus équilibré et tactique. Le but n'est donc absolument pas de faire "comme la pro League LOL vous vous prenez pour dé pégé aim" mais de tester sur un format certes plus long mais différent les opé, strat et map. J'ai parfaitement conscience que les niveaux de jeu entre canards sont très disparates c'est pourquoi, fin connaisseur des capacités de chacun et chacune je me réserverai un droit de regard, avec votre consentement, sur la composition des équipes afin que le fun reste présent. 
> 
> Le premier "event" sera prévu sur la semaine de la sortie de Wind Bastion, reste à savoir encore quand précisément, donc j'attend vos retours positif comme négatif, pour savoir si il est rentable que je me casse le cul a organiser l'évènement sus mentionné .
> 
> Si vous avez des questions adressez vous directement a ma secrétaire de direction Shep et son assistant Bishop, qui me feront parvenir tout ceci.


On signe où ?

----------


## Agano

> Crédible ok, certaines unités ont pour mission le chasse au terroriste en dehors des frontières, mais pas toutes. Clash, en policière londonienne c'est bof, La BOPE pareil, ils sont surtout sur l'affrontement avec les cartels et autres mafias


Mais, et alors? Le terrorisme c'est en dehors *et* en dedans des frontières. Quand il y a une attaque dans un centre urbain c'est systématiquement la police qui est la première sur les lieux, y'a rien de choquant. Les FS policières ou militaires n'arrivent qu'ensuite, ou alors pour des opérations planifiées. Le BOPE il faut au moins ça, en Amérique du sud les cartels brassent tellement de main d'oeuvre et de pognon qu'ils s'équipent avec autre chose que des pétoires à canard, ça va jusqu'au fusil antimatériel et aux lance-roquettes. La guerre antiterroriste c'est LA menace du XXIe siècle, et ça fait appel a des forces très variées, c'est ça que Rainbow Six reflète. 




> J'ai déjà fait remonter que ce serait cool de revoir des opérateur comme Eddy Price, Louis Loiselle ou même Ding Chavez, mais j'ai l'impression que ça ne fait écho qu'en moi.


A mon avis, ils gardent ça sous le coude pour de futurs jeux solo ou coop'. 





> Les tenues espagnoles ?



La tenue "courage saharien" de Doc. 




> Le C7 de Jackal (fusil canadien)


Le MP5SD d'Echo?




> La LMG de Zofia qui est en fait une réplique d'airsoft ?


Les P226 qui équipent la moitié des agents? 




> Le faux AA-12 qui a pris le train une fois et c'était dans la gueule


Le 19VSN des agents russes? 




> Le FAMAS F1 avec un chargeur STANAG de 30 balles ?


Ca, je pense que c'est plus une question d'équilibrage qu'autre chose. 




> Bonus : le revolver italien ? POURQUOI NE PAS METTRE UN PUTAIN DE BERETTA ? C'est un des plus gros fabricant d'arme et il est italien ?


Parce qu'il faut les droits des constructeurs pour afficher les armes dans un jeu. Je connais pas le fin mot de l'histoire mais ça joue, ils peuvent l'avoir refusé pour une raison précise. _Jagged Alliance_ ne les avait pas: les développeurs n'avaient pas les moyens de se les payer, du coup ils ont renommé tous les flingues du jeu pour ça. _Medal of Honor Warfighter_ avait aussi eu ce problème pour quelques armes. 

C'est quand même pas difficile de comprendre qu'ils ont dû prendre certaines libertés pour équilibrer le jeu ou pouvoir faire des skins colorés pour rentabiliser le jeu. Ca n'en fait pas pour autant un Overwatch et s'ils veulent atteindre les 100 opérateurs, ça va continuer.

----------


## skyblazer

> Parce qu'il faut les droits des constructeurs pour afficher les armes dans un jeu. Je connais pas le fin mot de l'histoire mais ça joue, ils peuvent l'avoir refusé pour une raison précise. _Jagged Alliance_ ne les avait pas: les développeurs n'avaient pas les moyens de se les payer, du coup ils ont renommé tous les flingues du jeu pour ça. _Medal of Honor Warfighter_ avait aussi eu ce problème pour quelques armes.


Enfin, les BOPE ont des Beretta, et si je ne dis pas de connerie Nomad a un fusil Beretta. Donc ce n'est sans doute pas juste pour une histoire de droit.

----------


## Agano

Ah, bien vu.

----------


## Redlight

Non mais Shep faut qu'il se sorte de la tête le nom du jeu. C'est juste pour la licence. Ca n'a rien avoir avec la série.

----------


## Sorkar

> BlaBla


Merci Monsieur  :;): 

Brulons Ubi, stop souiller Tom.

#JesuisTomClancy  ::ninja::

----------


## Shep1

> Mais, et alors? Le terrorisme c'est en dehors *et* en dedans des frontières. Quand il y a une attaque dans un centre urbain c'est systématiquement la police qui est la première sur les lieux, y'a rien de choquant. Les FS policières ou militaires n'arrivent qu'ensuite, ou alors pour des opérations planifiées. Le BOPE il faut au moins ça, en Amérique du sud les cartels brassent tellement de main d'oeuvre et de pognon qu'ils s'équipent avec autre chose que des pétoires à canard, ça va jusqu'au fusil antimatériel et aux lance-roquettes. La guerre antiterroriste c'est LA menace du XXIe siècle, et ça fait appel a des forces très variées, c'est ça que Rainbow Six reflète.



J'ai pas dit le contraire et je ne suis pas pas d'accord, relis le forum mon message, là dessus c'est plutôt Clash que je clash (elle a vraiment rien à foutre dans un jeu de contre terrorisme). Je propose surtout de mettre des UAT issues d'UAT qui sont représentée dans les médias orignaux.





> A mon avis, ils gardent ça sous le coude pour de futurs jeux solo ou coop'.


Ils n'en feront plus je pense... Ou pas d'ici 5/10 ans.






> La tenue "courage saharien" de Doc. 
> 
> 
> 
> Le MP5SD d'Echo?
> 
> 
> 
> Les P226 qui équipent la moitié des agents? 
> ...


Je vais pas répondre en détail mais clairement le ou les mecs qui ont fait les choix questions skin/attribution des armes sont à la ramasse niveau connaissance du monde des opérations spéciale (et je ne suis déjà pas un expert). Je comprends que tu veuille équilibrer le FAMAS de Twitch en mettant 30 balles, mais alors tu modélise pas un F1, un G2 ou FELIN c'est plus logique... Et puis un FAMAS au GIGN... Et ce n'est qu'un exemple parmi tant d'autres.




> Parce qu'il faut les droits des constructeurs pour afficher les armes dans un jeu. Je connais pas le fin mot de l'histoire mais ça joue, ils peuvent l'avoir refusé pour une raison précise. _Jagged Alliance_ ne les avait pas: les développeurs n'avaient pas les moyens de se les payer, du coup ils ont renommé tous les flingues du jeu pour ça. _Medal of Honor Warfighter_ avait aussi eu ce problème pour quelques armes. 
> 
> C'est quand même pas difficile de comprendre qu'ils ont dû prendre certaines libertés pour équilibrer le jeu ou pouvoir faire des skins colorés pour rentabiliser le jeu. Ca n'en fait pas pour autant un Overwatch et s'ils veulent atteindre les 100 opérateurs, ça va continuer.


C'est pas du tout une question de droit je pense. 1) Ubi a les thunes pour les avoir les droits 2) Les armes du jeu ont souvent des nom modifiés donc ils n'ont que peu de droits dessus. Pour en revenir à Beretta, Alibi a un MX4, qui viens de chez eux.
Je sais pas comment le dire autrement, mais non le jeu n'est pas consistant vis à vis des tenues et autre blasters.
On va me sortir qu'ils font ce qu'ils veulent (sic), que c'est pour équilibrer, que c'est pour la diversité. Mais quand je joue au jeu, ces choses là casse "mon" quatrième mur. J'y joue avec plaisir hein, j'aime beaucoup le jeu hein, mais faut arrêter de se cacher derrière des excuses bidons c'est tout.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Non mais Shep faut qu'il se sorte de la tête le nom du jeu. C'est juste pour la licence. Ca n'a rien avoir avec la série.


Bah imagine un jeu de caisse avec des voitures qui ressemble pas vraiment aux vraies, qui ne font pas le bruit des vraies, qui ne se comporte pas comme les vraies. Alors pour le dernier point on peut sortir tous les NSF, je sais, mais du reste, les jeux actuels font quand même des efforts.
Dans un jeu de flingue c'est presque tabou de représenter correctement des forces armées et d'y attacher du soin. Seul les jeux "simu" prennent le temps (Arma, Squad).
Là ou je veux en venir, c'est que quel est le but de marquer Tom Clancy's devant le nom du jeu ? Ubi est fort pour lancer de nouvelles licences, ils auraient pu faire pareil, mais non ils l'ont choisie, et certains apsect du jeu vont dans le sens que je décrit (se baser sur les média originaux... En ajoutant une touche actuelle) comme les cartes Châlet, Hereford, Le GSG0/GIGN/SAS/FBI SWAT qui sont les première UAT du jeu et les plus représentées dans les jeux et bouquins.

Bref, c'est un faux argument, ils peuvent (ou auraient pu) s'ils utilisent leur cerveau faire mieux sans que ça coûte des milliers de dollars...

----------


## Kaelis

> Bah imagine un jeu de caisse avec des voitures qui ressemble pas vraiment aux vraies, qui ne font pas le bruit des vraies, qui ne se comporte pas comme les vraies.


Burnout  :Bave:

----------


## Gtag

> Burnout


Flatout.  :Bave:

----------


## Redlight

> Bah imagine un jeu de caisse avec des voitures qui ressemble pas vraiment aux vraies, qui ne font pas le bruit des vraies, qui ne se comporte pas comme les vraies. Alors pour le dernier point on peut sortir tous les NSF, je sais, mais du reste, les jeux actuels font quand même des efforts.
> Dans un jeu de flingue c'est presque tabou de représenter correctement des forces armées et d'y attacher du soin. Seul les jeux "simu" prennent le temps (Arma, Squad).
> Là ou je veux en venir, c'est que quel est le but de marquer Tom Clancy's devant le nom du jeu ? Ubi est fort pour lancer de nouvelles licences, ils auraient pu faire pareil, mais non ils l'ont choisie, et certains apsect du jeu vont dans le sens que je décrit (se baser sur les média originaux... En ajoutant une touche actuelle) comme les cartes Châlet, Hereford, Le GSG0/GIGN/SAS/FBI SWAT qui sont les première UAT du jeu et les plus représentées dans les jeux et bouquins.
> 
> Bref, c'est un faux argument, ils peuvent (ou auraient pu) s'ils utilisent leur cerveau faire mieux sans que ça coûte des milliers de dollars...


Tu as douze millions de jeu qui ne sont pas des simulations hardcores. Ca va du Trackmania, au Forza en passant par Gran Turismo. Actuellement R6 fait exactement pareil. Le Famas ressemble à un Famas, le G36  un G36 et c'est pareil pour 95% des armes du jeu et c'est suffisant. On a ni cran de sureté, ni rapport à faire après une mission, ni ordre à attendre pour lancer l'assault. Sinon ça s'appellerai "Vis ma vie de GIGN". 

Le but de tag le jeu Tom Clancy's c'est d'attirer une fanbase déjà constitué et de situer le titre temporellement et dans le paysage vidéo-ludique. C'est un argument marketing. Perso il pourrait s'appeler Sarah Poney passion que ça serait pareil. Sauf qu'a l'annonce étant un joueur de R6 à la base j'ai été intriguer par le titre (la preuve que leur stratégie était bonne) et lors de l'annonce j'étais plutôt septique d'ailleurs car le jeu était bien trop éloigné de l'esprit de la saga. Mais au final ils ont fait un truc de nouveau et au bout de 3 ans tu devrais t'en rendre compte.

Lancer une nouvelle IP ça coûte très chers et c'est très difficile alors qu'Ubi à des IP qui dorment au fond des cartons je comprend leur raisonnement. La même chose s'applique au dernier Ghost Recon.

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> Et puis un FAMAS au GIGN...





Le mec tout à droite.  ::ninja::

----------


## Shep1

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/e7213b2...64fa96db42.jpg
> 
> 
> Le mec tout à droite.


Si tu veux je te trouve des Terroristes avec des FAMAS ou du marines avec une AKM. Une photo peux tout dire et son contraire surtout quand on parle de setup. Bref, j'arrête là.
Retour à la normal. Nomad cheaté ? Ils l'a nerf quand ? Vos pronostiques ?

----------


## Agano

> Si tu veux je te trouve des Terroristes avec des FAMAS ou du marines avec une AKM. Une photo peux tout dire et son contraire surtout quand on parle de setup.


C'est pas le meilleur exemple que tu puisse trouver, le FAMAS fait partie de l'armement du GIGN.

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> Si tu veux je te trouve des Terroristes avec des FAMAS ou du marines avec une AKM. Une photo peux tout dire et son contraire surtout quand on parle de setup. Bref, j'arrête là.
> Retour à la normal. Nomad cheaté ? Ils l'a nerf quand ? Vos pronostiques ?



Et je suppose que tu as des exemples où des agents du FBI on prit d'assaut un bâtiment pour libérer un otages des mains des SAS? Autre qu'un exercice bien sur.... ::ninja:: 


La mauvaise foi ne peut rien contre l'expertise CPC.

----------


## Agano

> La mauvaise foi fait partie intégrante de l'expertise CPC.


 ::ninja::

----------


## Lancelot du lag

C'est pas faux.  ::ninja::

----------


## Flipmode

Je viens de tomber sur les 2 pires game de ma vie ... 

J'étais à genre 10 victoires d'affilées, je suis monté de cuivre à argent sans m'arrêter en genre 2 jours, boum des trou du c*l de 15ans qui de toute façon ne parle pas ou juste pour insulter, quand de ton coté tu dis bonjour, win des clutch 1v4 une fois sur 3 et donne des infos.

J'ai leave la dernière à cause d'idiots qui tk... en ranked  ::o: 



Et osef des armes pas vraiment vraie.

OUAI JE SUIS SALAY LA §§!§

----------


## Typhonarick

> Je glisse la proposition dès maintenant pour développer plus tard si d'aventure elle rencontre du succès : 
> 
> Avec l'arrivée de la nouvelle saison je compte organiser plusieurs session de match au format R6TM entre canards ce dans un double but : d'une part repeupler le mumble qui n'est plus aussi actif qu'avant (bien qu'il y est du monde chaque soir dessus, entre 5 et 8 personnes) et ainsi permettre aux éventuels nouveaux de s'intégrer, et aux ancien de revenir (oui bonsoir) et d'autre part pour proposer un mode de jeu différent des rank classiques, plus équilibré et tactique. Le but n'est donc absolument pas de faire "comme la pro League LOL vous vous prenez pour dé pégé aim" mais de tester sur un format certes plus long mais différent les opé, strat et map. J'ai parfaitement conscience que les niveaux de jeu entre canards sont très disparates c'est pourquoi, fin connaisseur des capacités de chacun et chacune je me réserverai un droit de regard, avec votre consentement, sur la composition des équipes afin que le fun reste présent. [...]


Juste pour confirmer ma réponse sur mumble, en tout cas refaire du 5vs5 entre canards, ça m'intéresse.  ::): 
Après je trouve toujours bizarre d'enchaîner les attaques ou les défenses. Si un moment il y a plusieurs défaites d'affilés du même "côté", c'est bien de pouvoir alterner pour essayer de changer la donne.

----------


## Wedgge

C'est prévu, encore faut-il que les canards se mobilisent, j'annoncerai des dates plus précises une fois que j'aurai plus de retours.

----------


## MrBishop

> C'est pas le meilleur exemple que tu puisse trouver, le FAMAS fait partie de l'armement du GIGN.


Tout comme une AK74 modifié peut faire partie de l'armement des Navy Seals (en particulier la Seal Team 6), et pourtant ça reste très rare d'en voir. Les Navy Seals sont d'avantages dotés de HK416 ou M4 modifiés.

C'est pareil pour le GIGN : très très peu de gendarmes du GIGN sont équipés du Famas car 90% des Famas sont dans les casiers de l'armée de Terre. Et pourtant, la plupart des mecs du GIGN sont dotés du HK416. C'est pas parce que tu croises Jean-Gerard, 5 ans au service du GIGN avec un FAMAS, que l'unite utilise des Famas a toutes ses interventions. Cette arme doit être utiliser dans 0,5% des interventions et encore.

Ce qu'on essaie de te dire, c'est que y a très peu de FAMAS qui sont utilisés chez les GIGN, donc pourquoi ne pas avoir mis une arme qui est plus à l'image du GIGN et qu'ils utilisent plus souvent genre le HK416 ?

Parce qu'en soit, quasiment toutes les forces spéciales du monde ont au moins un exemplaire de n'importe quelle arme du monde, donc là n'est pas le problème. C'est surtout de mettre une arme qui s'identifie le plus à la force spéciale en question, fin si je mettais un MP5 au Navy Seals, tout le monde trouverait ça chelou et pourtant, ils en ont à gogo dans leurs tiroirs. Au contraire, on met un un Scar-H parce que c'est une des armes qu'ils utilisent le plus et à laquelle on fait plus le lien avec l'unité en question, en l’occurrence les Navy Seals.

----------


## Agano

> Ce qu'on essaie de te dire, c'est que y a très peu de FAMAS qui sont utilisés chez les GIGN, donc pourquoi ne pas avoir mis une arme qui est plus à l'image du GIGN et qu'ils utilisent plus souvent genre le HK416?


Parce que ce qui est "à l'image du GIGN", c'est une arme iconique comme l'est le FAMAS. Quand on voit ce fusil, tout le monde pense "France", il est connu pour ça. C'est pas que ça m'enchante mais c'est une logique de concepteur de jeu; pour distinguer les opérateurs en fonction des UAT auxquelles ils sont rattachés, il faut que leur armement se distingue aussi avec ce critère. C'est pour ça qu'il n'y a que le GSG9 qui a accès aux Heckler & Koch et les rosbifs au L85A2. Il y a aussi des armes qui sont universelles ou pas du bon pays mais globalement, ils ont pris la liste des armes utilisées par tel ou tel UAT, et dans cette liste, ils ont sélectionné les flingues qui rappelaient le plus l'UAT en question. C'était ça le critère principal de leur sélection, et pas leur pourcentage d'utilisation dans l'UAT. D'où le FAMAS, en version bidonnée avec un chargeur de 30 parce qu'avec 25 c'est le développeur chargé de l'équilibrage qui gueulerait.

----------


## Wedgge

Hibana possède un chargeur de 21, j'ignore si cela correspond à la réalité (Shep le confimera sans doute, et cesse de tk sale shlag atomique  :Angry: ), mais le flingue a une patate d'enfer qui compense ce faible nombre de munition, le FAMAS de Twitch pourrait très bien être dans un cas similaire. Je suis cependant complètement d'accord avec le côté iconique de l'arme, c'est une bonne idée de l'avoir mise dans le pool d'armes, ça rajoute une originalité bienvenue, après ils auraient carrément pu nous mettre du HK416 chez Lion plutôt qu'une aberration démoniaque de 50 balles qui ressemble à un fer à repasser.

D'ailleurs par simple curiosité, quelles différence entre la 416 et la 417 qui elle est disponible pour Twitch et Lion, c'est une question de munition j'imagine l'une en 5.56 l'autre en 7.62 ?

----------


## MrBishop

416 c'est du calibre 5.56 et 417 c'est du 7.62

----------


## skyblazer

> C'est pour ça qu'il n'y a que le GSG9 qui a accès aux Heckler & Koch


Pas mal de pays ont quasiment autant d'armes principales H&K que le GSG9 ... Il n'y a que le pistolet sur lequel ils ont à peu près l'exclusivité (bon, et le GEO, mais c'est la seule arme H&K qu'ils ont). Genre le GIGN ont le HK417 et le MP5 (d'ailleurs bonne raison de mettre le FAMAS plutôt que le HK416, pour éviter d'avoir HK416 et HK417 sur le même opérateur), les SAS ont l'AR33 (en 25 balles alors que le chargeur devrait contenir 30  ::siffle:: ) et le MP5K PDW, le FBI SWAT ont le G36 et l'UMP45.

----------


## Agano

Ouiiiiiii, mais H&K c'est une firme *ALLEMANDE*, c'était peut-être pas assez clair visiblement  :Vibre:

----------


## Shep1

> Ouiiiiiii, mais H&K c'est une firme *ALLEMANDE*, c'était peut-être pas assez clair visiblement


Bah pour aller par là le C7 de jackal est canadien, le G36C de Ash est allemand, le scorpion Evo 3 de Ela est tchèque, les Aug (Steyr) de IQ et bientôt de Kaid sont autrichien...
Ton raisonnement semble limité... Comme dit par Bishop, le tout c'est pas de chercher l'armement d'une UAT sur wikipédia ou Google images mais de faire appelle à un ou plusieurs conseillers et de les écouter...
En effet le GIGN utilise la 416 mais aussi énormément le G36C, et cette arme prends la poussière sur Ash...

Je le répète, et franchement on dirait que certains font exprès de ne pas comprendre le fond de mon propos : je demande pas des trucs de fous, juste plus de consistance dans le choix des armes : éviter des associations aberrante voir l'introduction d'armes fictives (celles de Lion et Zofia). Et un peu plus de réalisme sur les tenues même si ce point s'améliore sans être tout a fait authentique.

----------


## Agano

> Bah pour aller par là le C7 de jackal est canadien, le G36C de Ash est allemand, le scorpion Evo 3 de Ela est tchèque, les Aug (Steyr) de IQ et bientôt de Kaid sont autrichien...
> Ton raisonnement semble limité... Comme dit par Bishop, le tout c'est pas de chercher l'armement d'une UAT sur wikipédia ou Google images mais de faire appelle à un ou plusieurs conseillers et de les écouter...


IQ a un HK21 tout ce qu'il y a de plus teuton, Ash a un Remington américain et un .45 encore plus américain. Je répète donc parce que vous avez visiblement un gros problème pour lire les verbes:




> Il y a aussi des armes qui sont universelles ou pas du bon pays mais globalement, ils ont pris la liste des armes utilisées par tel ou tel UAT, et dans cette liste, ils ont sélectionné les flingues qui rappelaient le plus l'UAT en question. C'était ça le critère principal de leur sélection, et pas leur pourcentage d'utilisation dans l'UAT.


... et une fois ceci fait rien n'empêche de sélectionner la 2e ou 3e arme de l'opérateur dans celles qui sont vraiment utilisées, comme le P90 du GIGN.


Faut vous le faire en rébus ? Quand aux autres opérateurs, s'ils n'ont pas d'armes qui viennent de chez eux c'est parce qu'il n'y a pas d'autre choix quand le pays en question n'a pas de fabrique d'armes nationale -ou pas une qui s'y prête dans ce cas en tout cas. C'est le cas de l'Espagne qui fabrique beaucoup de matériel militaire mais pas d'armes comme celles-là. Évidemment c'est plus commode pour les opérateurs américains vu que c'est leur fierté nationale d'avoir un fusil avant de savoir marcher.

----------


## Wedgge

> 416 c'est du calibre 5.56 et 417 c'est du 7.62


C'est bien ce que je pensais, merci Bibish  :;): .

----------


## Shep1

> IQ a un HK21 tout ce qu'il y a de plus teuton, Ash a un Remington américain et un .45 encore plus américain. Je répète donc parce que vous avez visiblement un gros problème pour lire les verbes:
> 
> 
> 
> ... et une fois ceci fait rien n'empêche de sélectionner la 2e ou 3e arme de l'opérateur dans celles qui sont vraiment utilisées, comme le P90 du GIGN.
> 
> 
> *Faut vous le faire en rébus ?* Quand aux autres opérateurs, s'ils n'ont pas d'armes qui viennent de chez eux c'est parce qu'il n'y a pas d'autre choix quand le pays en question n'a pas de fabrique d'armes nationale -ou pas une qui s'y prête dans ce cas en tout cas. C'est le cas de l'Espagne qui fabrique beaucoup de matériel militaire mais pas d'armes comme celles-là. Évidemment c'est plus commode pour les opérateurs américains vu que c'est leur fierté nationale d'avoir un fusil avant de savoir marcher.


Je pense qu'on a bien compris que Rainbow est un jeu, et que les développeurs doivent faire du jeu vidéo et pas un Arma/VBS, mais tu balayes d'un revers de la main de grosses incohérence en prétextant que "C'est un jeu vidéo". Ok, mais ce genre d'arguments ne font que me rappeler le teste de NoFrag de Far Cry 3 (tiens une autre production Ubisoft) ou le rédacteur disait que le jeu était très bien toussa toussa, mais qu'au final y'avait un gout de déçu : le jeu rappelait constamment au joueur "qu'il est dans un jeu vidéo" par plusieurs moyens (je vais pas refaire l'article de NF ici). Ce léger goût de déçu je l'ai vis à vis du travail qui est fait sur la représentation des UAT, peut importe que le jeu doit rester grand publique.
Bref, pour conclure, tu n'es pas d'accord avec moi, tant mieux, c'est par le débat que pas mal de choses avancent, mais là tu commences, avec ton ton condescendant, à clairement couper toute envie de débattre et de discuter avec toi.
Je vais m'arrêter là, ça doit faire 3 pages qu'on est là dessus et je pense pas que les choses ont avancées (peuvent-elles vraiment avancer de toute façon ?).

----------


## Frypolar

> Je pense qu'on a bien compris que Rainbow est un jeu, et que les développeurs doivent faire du jeu vidéo et pas un Arma/VBS, mais tu balayes d'un revers de la main de grosses incohérence en prétextant que "C'est un jeu vidéo". Ok, mais ce genre d'arguments ne font que me rappeler le teste de NoFrag de Far Cry 3 (tiens une autre production Ubisoft) ou le rédacteur disait que le jeu était très bien toussa toussa, mais qu'au final y'avait un gout de déçu : le jeu rappelait constamment au joueur "qu'il est dans un jeu vidéo" par plusieurs moyens (je vais pas refaire l'article de NF ici). Ce léger goût de déçu je l'ai vis à vis du travail qui est fait sur la représentation des UAT, peut importe que le jeu doit rester grand publique.


Far Cry 3 c'est un très mauvais exemple vu que c'était volontaire. C'est juste NoFrag qui est passé à côté du propos du jeu.

----------


## MonkeyManus

Je lis votre débat avec intérêt, on est en plein dans un sujet assez habituel : pragmatisme face au business du jeu vidéo + licence créative versus intégrité de l'oeuvre/distance à l'objet décrit.

Mais il y a quand même un truc qui fait que je me sens assez proche des arguments de Shep1 : on ne parle pas de n'importe quelle licence. R6, c'est bien souvent la série qui a fait découvrir des sensations de jeu très spécifiques et nouvelles à une génération de joueurs. La planification minutieuse, une balle un mort, la lenteur, etc. C'était super sec, violent, profond. Et Raven Shield gardait ce gameplay super solide en multi.

Prendre R6 et y mettre des guns roses,  des skins et des gadgets complètement what the fuck, ça fait du mal. Il y a quand même un vrai risque à ce que le jeu tombe dans le n'importe quoi, et je trouve important de veiller à maintenir une cohérence par rapport au thème initial et à la licence d'origine (on me dira que ça fait pas des ventes pour Ubi, mais il s'avère que ce n'est pas mon boulot de penser à ça et je suis toujours assez surpris de voir comment certains deviennent des VRP du business model sur les forums)...

En passant, j'ai mis longtemps à adhérer au jeu parce que je trouvais que c'était un jeu de "pouvoirs" type Overwatch plutôt qu'un jeu de tactique/guns. Je rêve encore de voir un mode Recrue only...

----------


## Agano

Ça fait du mal mais vu ce qu'ils voulaient faire de Siege, c'est cohérent. De ce point de vue il vaut mieux prendre ce R6 comme un opus de vulgarisation qui va amener le plus de monde possible sur la licence. Les dév's ne sont pas débiles, ils savent l'histoire de la série et ses personnages; ils pourraient revenir à des bases plus sérieuses dans quelques années avec un nouveau jeu, avec les anciens personnages et cette fois un arsenal scrupuleusement respecté. 




> Je pense qu'on a bien compris que Rainbow est un jeu, et que les développeurs doivent faire du jeu vidéo et pas un Arma/VBS, mais tu balayes d'un revers de la main de grosses incohérence en prétextant que "C'est un jeu vidéo". Ok, mais ce genre d'arguments ne font que me rappeler le teste de NoFrag de Far Cry 3 (tiens une autre production Ubisoft) ou le rédacteur disait que le jeu était très bien toussa toussa, mais qu'au final y'avait un gout de déçu : le jeu rappelait constamment au joueur "qu'il est dans un jeu vidéo" par plusieurs moyens (je vais pas refaire l'article de NF ici). Ce léger goût de déçu je l'ai vis à vis du travail qui est fait sur la représentation des UAT, peut importe que le jeu doit rester grand publique.
> Bref, pour conclure, tu n'es pas d'accord avec moi, tant mieux, c'est par le débat que pas mal de choses avancent, mais là tu commences, avec ton ton condescendant, à clairement couper toute envie de débattre et de discuter avec toi.
> Je vais m'arrêter là, ça doit faire 3 pages qu'on est là dessus et je pense pas que les choses ont avancées (peuvent-elles vraiment avancer de toute façon ?).


Je n'avais pas spécialement l'intention de me montrer condescendant, désolé. En revanche ça me tape sur le système de discuter avec des gens qui font visiblement exprès de ne pas comprendre et dont l'argumentaire se résume à faire des listes des armes qu'ils trouvent incohérentes sans rien écouter en retour. Je ne dis pas que "c'est un jeu"; je dis que ce sont des choix qui se comprennent dès l'instant qu'on tient compte du public visé et de l'orientation qu'ils voulaient donner à R6. Vous le disiez vous-mêmes: ce n'est pas Tom Clancy qui a fait le jeu, c'est Ubisoft. Et leurs dév's ont des choix à faire en fonction de plusieurs critères, dont l'équilibrage et le marketing, et c'est ce qui donne le FAMAS: il est là parce qu'il est iconique, il va donc toucher plein de monde, et ils l'ont mis en version "30 balles" pour que l'arme soit compétitive. Ils doivent trouver un genre de juste milieu entre ça et l'authenticité des armureries en question et ça donne ce qu'on a sous les yeux: d'un côté le FAMAS en skin doré, de l'autre le MP5SD d'Echo. 
Vous, vous faites une fixette sur les skins rose fluo (que je n'utilise pas non plus, je trouve ça dégueulasse), je vous dit que c'est fait sciemment pour pouvoir toucher plus de monde et faire plus de contenu, parce qu'en se limitant aux camouflages et schémas de peintures militaire, on aurait trop vite fait le tour et ça serait trop dans les mêmes tons. Ça ne serait que de moi, l'arsenal des UAT ciblées serait respecté au boulon près, mais je ne représente pas la majorité du public. Essayez de vous mettre à la place du mec à qui Yves Guillemot a filé la licence en lui disant "ok, on a ça dans l'armoire, fais-moi un fps orienté e-sport, assez simple et populaire pour ramener autant de joueurs que possible mais assez profond et complexe pour contenter les vieux fans". C'est une logique de développeur et de marketeux; je ne la cautionne pas mais elle existe, et ça ne se résume pas à faire des incohérences juste pour faire des incohérences.

----------


## MonkeyManus

> Les dév's ne sont pas débiles, ils savent l'histoire de la série et ses personnages; ils pourraient revenir à des bases plus sérieuses dans quelques années avec un nouveau jeu, avec les anciens personnages et cette fois un arsenal scrupuleusement respecté.


Tu fais preuve d'un grand optimisme. Les anciens personnages ou le respect scrupuleux de l'arsenal en soi je m'en fiche ; l'enjeu, c'est de garder un tactical sérieux, profond, cohérent. Mais une fois que tu commences à verser dans le grand public, tu ne reviens pas en arrière (intéressé si tu trouves des exemples de série qui ont su en revenir). Je trouve donc qu'il faut défendre ces aspects, comme le fait Shep1.




> Vous, vous faites une fixette sur les skins rose fluo (que je n'utilise pas non plus, je trouve ça dégueulasse), je vous dit que c'est fait sciemment pour pouvoir toucher plus de monde et faire plus de contenu, parce qu'en se limitant aux camouflages et schémas de peintures militaire, on aurait trop vite fait le tour et ça serait trop dans les mêmes tons.


Mais ça en fait je m'en fous (et j'ai bien compris l'objectif poursuivi). Ce n'est pas mon rôle de penser à ça, c'est justement le boulot de quelqu'un. Mon rôle c'est de défendre ce que j'aime dans une licence, et si on ne le fait pas, on ne pourra pas se plaindre qu'elle soit partie en sucette. Je ne comprends pas le temps que tu passes à expliquer et justifier un truc auquel tu dis ne même pas souscrire...




> Essayez de vous mettre à la place du mec à qui Yves Guillemot a filé la licence


Bah justement non, je vais plutôt tenter de faire porter la voix de ce que je suis... un joueur.




> C'est une logique de développeur et de marketeux; je ne la cautionne pas mais elle existe, et ça ne se résume pas à faire des incohérences juste pour faire des incohérences.


Non, ça consiste à poursuivre un but qui peut générer des incohérences. Encore une fois, à nous de poser des limites.

----------


## Agano

> Je ne comprends pas le temps que tu passes à expliquer et justifier un truc auquel tu dis ne même pas souscrire...


Justifier c'est un grand mot; j'essaie juste de fouiller pour donner une explication un peu plus construite que de simplement décréter que "les développeurs sont des guignols qui voulaient juste singer Overwatch" et de s'arrêter à ça.

----------


## Redlight

J'ai fait une ranked avec Macie Jay sur le TTS. Et j'ai finit MVP  :Emo: . Je peux mourrir tranquille  :Emo: 

Edit : patch sur le TTS qui à l'air top ! Nomad est concrètement nerfer mais conserve sa philosophie et il faudra voir si l'augmentation du recul du magnum est suffisante.

Je n'aurai pas nerfer autant les dommage sur les barbelés en revanche. Ca redonnait une importance non négligeable au barbelés qui sont un peu faiblard. Disons que qu'autre 8-10hp ça aurait été pas mal. Et ca punissait les totos qui utilisait leur stuff sans réfléchir.

https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6TTS...r_patch_notes/

----------


## Shep1

En effet ce sont des changements plutôt bon pour l'équilibrage. Nomad ressemblait trop à Zofia je trouve. D'ailleurs je pense qu'ils auraient dû donner a Zofia que des grenade stun. Son aspect de breacher est trop redondant avec Ash même si les trous sont plus petits.
Moi je la modifierai comme ça Zofia : 4/5 stun 0 impact. Un mode de tir ou le projectile explose a proximité, un autre ou le projectile explose au bout d'un certain temps (pour en lancer 2 à des endroits différents et prendre son fusil et rusher)
Les deux canons de son gadget et le fait qu'elle puisse switcher de mode resterai d'actualité (donc peu de boulot). Pour étayer mon propos : il ont dit qu'ils voulaient éviter des opérateurs trop versatiles, d'où le retrait des Frag de IQ (wedgge je c bébé pleur pa).

----------


## Gtag

> 1.5s delay on warhead between the moment it sticks and the moment it will activate


À ton avis, j'ai fait remonter ta suggestion ou pas ?

----------


## Redlight

> À ton avis, j'ai fait remonter ta suggestion ou pas ?


 :Rock: 


Blague à part c'est vite devenu évident. Surtout quand ce petit streamer à poster ce tweet :





Mais au fond de moi je continuerai à croire que j'y suis pour quelque chose  :Emo:

----------


## Gtag

Hm je pense que tout le monde a vu le tweet de MacieJ dans l'équipe, mais lorsqu'on nous a demandé de faire une liste de suggestions, c'est la tienne qui était dedans...

Sur le fond c'est la même chose et c'est vrai que le nombre de réactions sous le tweet de Macie tend a avoir une certaine importance aussi, en plus de l'avis des devs bien sûr.

----------


## Redlight

> Hm je pense que tout le monde a vu le tweet de MacieJ dans l'équipe, mais lorsqu'on nous a demandé de faire une liste de suggestions, c'est la tienne qui était dedans...


Merci ça fait plaisir du coup  ::): .

----------


## MrBishop

Red, t'as un screen au moins ? Screen or fake  :ouaiouai:  ( <3 )

__________________________________________________  _________________________________
*KingGeorge* qui veut ban un streamer parce qu'il soupçonne ce dernier de l'avoir stream snipe  ::XD:: 

https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...him_on_ts_and/

Malhereusement pour KingGeorge, le topic du "streamer accusé" est sur le top Reddit R6 depuis un moment et je pense pas que ça fasse une bonne pub à KingGeorge.

Ce bon vieux KG qui veut *ban à vie un petit streamer de Twitch*, je cite : "_He is trying to get me banned from Twitch entirely_". Et mettre surement fin à la passion du mec qui est peut-être le stream  :Bave: 
Ce salty de KG qui est tout le temps là en mode "Oh ... WHAT ?! What is he doing here ?!" à chaque fois qu'il se fait tuer  :Bave: 
Son skill d'huitre  :Bave: 

Putain, j'aurais jamais dû acheter le skin PL de sa team Rogue, des fois il donne envie de vomir ce type. C'est une hypocrite, c'est tout ce que tu veux, il a aucun talent de stream en plus donc je sais même pas pourquoi il a autant de viewers. Putain tu dois mettre Pengu et KG dans la même team, laisse tomber, ça doit être des ranks bien salées à mon avis !

----------


## Redlight



----------


## Frypolar

> Red, t'as un screen au moins ? Screen or fake  ( <3 )
> 
> __________________________________________________  _________________________________
> *KingGeorge* qui veut ban un streamer parce qu'il soupçonne ce dernier de l'avoir stream snipe 
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...him_on_ts_and/
> 
> Malhereusement pour KingGeorge, le topic du "streamer accusé" est sur le top Reddit R6 depuis un moment et je pense pas que ça fasse une bonne pub à KingGeorge.
> 
> ...


En fait le topic est arrivé en première page de tout reddit, pas juste de R6. Et le premier message, désormais supprimé, était un screenshot de KG demandant aux gens sur son Discord de descendre le topic reddit. Sauf que demander aux gens d'influer sur les votes d'un topic reddit est interdit sur reddit  ::happy2::

----------


## Redlight

Les games cancer que je me tape en plat 2 en ce moment. Les mecs ont 2 de QI. Ils ne savent retenir que 2 action genre ouvrir un mur et courir. Ou rush et tirer. Tu demandes au support de droner c'est impossible, trop dur pour eux. Et aucune communication en plat 2 lol.

----------


## Bathory

Bordel de merde il est vraiment pathétique KG... Je l'aimais déjà pas avant mais ça s'arrange pas.

----------


## Wedgge

> Hm je pense que tout le monde a vu le tweet de MacieJ dans l'équipe, mais lorsqu'on nous a demandé de faire une liste de suggestions, c'est la tienne qui était dedans...
> 
> Sur le fond c'est la même chose et c'est vrai que le nombre de réactions sous le tweet de Macie tend a avoir une certaine importance aussi, en plus de l'avis des devs bien sûr.


Dans une de ces vidéo Pengu annonce qu'ils (G2) banniront systématiquement Nomad comme ils l'avaient fait pour Lion. 




Ici notamment on voir le "problème" que peut poser le gadget de Nomad.

----------


## Redlight

Après les pros ont tendance a être assez réfractaire au changement. Chaque saison ils crient "This operator is BROKEN ! ". Etc..

Grim Sky : clash and Mav is OP (bon Mav était frustrant à cause du bug de son)
Parabellum : Maestro is OP ! Keratos is broken !
Chimera : Lion
Etc. Alors parfois ils ont raison comme Lion, Ela, Blitz ou le magnum de cette saison. Mais ce qui est sûr c'est qu'ils se plaignent à chaque saison.


Et parfois ils passent à côté d’opérateurs mal équilibrés : Ying (ulti à la Overwatch), Zofia (beaucoup trop complète à sa sortie), Dokka ou Vigil (SMG12)

Perso je comprend le besoin d'Ubi de renouveler la META, de proposer des opérateurs alléchants (donc un peu trop puissant à leur sortie). Ce qui me dérange un peu plus c'est la lenteur de certaines corrections (Zofia enfin, Lion toujours pété 9 mois après, BB qui à longtemps eut son super bouclier) pour les aligner avec les autres opérateurs.

J'ai pas pu trop jouer hier sur le TTS hormis en Thunt mais Nomad à l'air beaucoup plus gérable, disons qu'on ne rentrera plus dans un bâtiment avec le gadget de sorti et nécessite de préparer son action. En revanche le magnum à l'air toujours trop puissant malgré l'ajout de recul. Je lui aurait bien vu le recul de l'ancien D-Eagle, retirer le bonus de vitesse, augmenter le temps de rechargement et diminuer le zoom de moitié. J'aime beaucoup l'idée du pistolet et mettre des one-tap n'a jamais été aussi jouissif (en spawnkill pendant une ranked contre un diamant qui m'a trashtalk après  :Bave: ) mais il est toujours trop polyvalent.

----------


## ElviejoDragon

Tout le monde se plaint à chaque saison, c'était déjà le cas avec le bouclier de Blackbeard et ses 800HP. 
Résultat y a un petit état de grâce de quelques semaines (c'est pas con ça permet de refourguer l'opérateur) et après le "broken" operator subit un bon petit nerf.

----------


## Kaelis

Je me rappelle pas de changements très importants sur Maestro, pourtant on a lu et entendu tout et n'importe quoi à son sujet alors qu'en fin de compte il est (enfin il me semble être) très ben où il est. C'est pas systématique  ::happy2::

----------


## Redlight

> Je me rappelle pas de changements très importants sur Maestro, pourtant on a lu et entendu tout et n'importe quoi à son sujet alors qu'en fin de compte il est (enfin il me semble être) très ben où il est. C'est pas systématique


Hormis le changement du hipfire de son arme principale il n'y a rien eut de mémoire. C'est ce que je disais. Ils se trompent aussi parfois.

@ElviejoDragon : sauf que l'état de grâce est parfois trop impactant sur le jeu et qu'on se le traine pendant des mois et pas des semaines. Après quand tu développes un personnage t'es obligé de l'imaginer puissant pour qu'il puisse affecter la META suffisament d'où les ajustements régulièrement nécessaire.

----------


## Gtag

> Dans une de ces vidéo Pengu annonce qu'ils (G2) banniront systématiquement Nomad comme ils l'avaient fait pour Lion. 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SYfEUbqHKk
> 
> Ici notamment on voir le "problème" que peut poser le gadget de Nomad.


C'est déjà obsolète.




> - Airjab will no longer detect targets while traveling
> - 1.5s delay on warhead between the moment it sticks and the moment it will activate


Source.

Pengu peut faire de grandes phrases, mais il peut aussi lire que dans Test Server il y a le terme Test.
Macie ou Rogue9 sont bien plus constructifs.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> 


Comment vous vous retrouvez sur le même serveur ?
Le TTS n'est pas séparé en région ? Macie était sur WEU ? à voir ton ping je dirai que tu étais dans ta région.

----------


## Wedgge

C'est bien ce que je pensais, pour moi c'était une belle illustration de ce qu'avançait Red un peu plus haut, à savoir que certains pro ont tendance à être bien trop réfractaires au moindre changement, que ce soit concernant les op ou les map d'ailleurs. Les Oregon/Border en boucle merci mais non merci.

----------


## Gtag

Le TS est unique et regroupe tout le monde.
Après Macie joue très souvent sur EU aussi, pour jouer avec es potes.
Vu qu'il est à NY il a un ping très correct.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Le TS est unique et regroupe tout le monde.
> Après Macie joue très souvent sur EU aussi, pour jouer avec es potes.
> Vu qu'il est à NY il a un ping très correct.


Merci des infos, ça me semble clair  :;):

----------


## MrBishop

Du monde pour game là maintenant ? Chui sur Mumble.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Du monde pour game là maintenant ? Chui sur Mumble.


J'aurais bien voulu... Mais j'ai mon bureau squatté. J'ai vu ton invit'  :Emo:

----------


## n0ra

Info inutile donc indispensable : https://www.pcgamer.com/ubisoft-just...ffer-pcgamertw

@Bobby on veut des explications sur ces changements !  ::ninja::

----------


## Kaelis

J'ai vu passer un défi "3 ans de Rainbow Six Siege" sur Uplay, mais l'truc a disparu.

----------


## n0ra

> J'ai vu passer un défi "3 ans de Rainbow Six Siege" sur Uplay, mais l'truc a disparu.


Oui ils ont eu des soucis, ça reviendra mercredi prochain : https://www.reddit.com/comments/a0ywme

----------


## Flipmode

Dites comme y'a de la compet' principalement sur PC pourquoi y'a autant de joueurs console qui cherchent des team sur les résales sociaux   ::huh::

----------


## Frypolar

Pour trouver des compagnons de jeu réguliers cherchant à jouer correctement ?

----------


## n0ra

L'ancien roster de Millenium qui se retrouve chez "LeStream esports"  :Facepalm: .
Au final pas de grand changement : Millenium appartient à Webedia, LeStream appartient à Webedia. On reste à la maison mais on change juste de nom. LeStream c'est " La WebTV d'une bande de potes ", j'aurais plutôt dit " la représentation d'une décadence du streaming à la française par une bande de pote"  mais ça ne reste que mon avis.

Cette "webtv" a une team pour Fortnite et donc aussi une nouvelle team pour Siege avec les anciens de Millenium avec des changements dans la composition :

« Risze » 	
« Alphama » 
« Hicks » 	
« Uuno » 
« Aceez »

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sinon BKN ( ancien coach de EG ) et BC ( ancien joueur EG ) deviennent coach pour la team Dark Zero qui ont absorbé le roster SK Gaming.

----------


## Redlight

Ouais très déçu pour LeStream pas fou comme vitirine. Surtout quand tu penses que SK a laché son roster.

D'aillers Zero Dark c'est tout neuf de chez tout neuf. Ils ont l'air d'avoir les moyens mais c'est l'inconnu total.

----------


## n0ra

Webedia a rempli son contrat en supprimant la toute dernière team esport existante sous la bannière Millenium. La structure est devenue un simple site de news généralistes de jeux vidéo/esport. Cedric Page ( connu pour avoir dirigé Millenium, une des meilleures guildes World of Warcraft dans ses premières années et donc son créateur ) est tout simplement devenu comme "tous les autres", un fort appât du gain en faisant tout et n'importe quoi en balayant tout sur son passage grâce à son status de " Directeur Général Gaming & Esport - WEBEDIA ".

Le mec renie même ce qui a fait la notoriété de Millenium, c'est à dire l'ascension de grandes équipes sur tout types de jeux sous la bannière Millenium ... "Millenium [était] avant tout un média, un site web avec des réseaux sociaux très forts (...) pas un club d'influenceurs." Pauvre type ...
La logique voudrait donc de créer des teams esports sous le nom LeStream avec en son sein des influenceurs influencés ?!
 :Gerbe: 

Maintenant on retrouve des joueurs de qualité sous une bannière qui n'a ni queue ni tête alors que beaucoup d'autres team les auraient mérités ...

----------


## Flipmode

> Pour trouver des compagnons de jeu réguliers cherchant à jouer correctement ?


Oui par exemple, mais je connais les coins pour jouer avec des gens régulièrement (les chan discord etc.) c'était plutôt une observation :x

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> L'ancien roster de Millenium qui se retrouve chez "LeStream esports" .
> Au final pas de grand changement : Millenium appartient à Webedia, LeStream appartient à Webedia. On reste à la maison mais on change juste de nom. LeStream c'est " La WebTV d'une bande de potes ", j'aurais plutôt dit " la représentation d'une décadence du streaming à la française par une bande de pote"  mais ça ne reste que mon avis.
> 
> Cette "webtv" a une team pour Fortnite et donc aussi une nouvelle team pour Siege avec les anciens de Millenium avec des changements dans la composition :
> 
> « Risze » 	
> « Alphama » 
> « Hicks » 	
> « Uuno » 
> ...


Si ça apporte du publique à R6 c'est pas plus mal  ::):

----------


## Redlight

Tiens c'est marrant apparemment OverWatch (sortie peu de temps après R6) rencontre les même problème que R6 : soloQ/Full stack, meta cancer etc.

----------


## MAIVLY

Je m'arrache les doigts à force d'essayer de mettre à jour Uplay. Le débit du patch est bon dans les premières secondes, puis terminent dans le néant genre 9.6kB/s.
Je spamme "try again" toutes les minutes pour arriver à la fin du patch  ::sad:: 
Je sais que ma connexion est loin d'être géniale, mais je me connecte sur du streaming vidéo sans problème actuellement...
Quelqu'un a déjà eu ce problème ?

89B/s nouveau record  ::O:

----------


## Noxx

Millenium  :haha:  pour résumer kick de Jog car visiblement il est toxic et il ne travaille pas assez...puis la structure annonce la fin de Millenium, et on apprend ensuite que la team part chez LeStream Esport, même proprio que Millenium mais avec le kick de Renshiro et Liven au passage...donc on kick les trois historiques de la team mais on se garde quand même le spot PL. Digne de Game of Thrones l'ambiance chez M. En tout cas j'espère voir LeStream descendre en CL.

----------


## Gtag

Quelqu'un qui a mis les pieds sur le Test Server pourrait confirmer ça ?

----------


## Shep1

Du leak de la saison prochaine. Assez vague tout de même.

----------


## Wedgge

J'ai une maj de 10 giga sur steam, la tout de suite maintenant  ::blink::  ?

edit : Non en fait rien, c'est simplement la nouvelle saison qui sort a l'arrache.

----------


## Redlight

La nouvelle saison.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Poisson d'avril en avance ?

----------


## Frypolar

Rhaaa putain mais la cupidité de cette boîte c’est chaud  ::O:

----------


## Bathory

Je suis à la fois fâché et pas vraiment, parce que d'un côté à ma connaissance c'est la seule boite ou t'as des réductions en jouant au jeu et 20% c'est pas rien (sachant que ça marche sur tous les produits) mais le fait de limiter à ça aux points de ya deux ans ou moins c'est pas cool...  ::|:

----------


## Kaelis

C'est un bonus réduit, mais toujours un bonus. C'est regrettable mais ça me lèvera pas la nuit.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Le bonus du SP Y4 sera le lava six d'après ce "leak" :

----------


## MrBishop

Putain y a même un Bishop élite à 6:12  :Cigare:  :Emo:

----------


## Wedgge

Ne fait pas celui qui veut cacher la vérité, maintenant que l'on sait tous que ton main c'est Nomad aka Abella Danger, a quand le rename TeamCPC.Bishopblowjob ? 


Retour sur les rank d'hier avec Sirtank, Evene et Bishopblowjob, c'était plutôt propre, pas de bug majeurs si ce n'est un problème de hitbox avec Blitz. Concernant les nouveaux opé leur armes sont complètement imba, notamment Kaid, pour le coup c'est vraiment beaucoup beaucoup trop fumé, que ce soit le Dmr-shotgun-acog-slug ou bien son magnum de l'enfer, les dégâts sont bien trop important et les reculs inexistant. C'est impensable que ce dernier reste dans une telle situation et ne soit pas nerf très rapidement.

----------


## skyblazer

Je suis d'accord sur le shotgun/DMR de Kaid, il est surpuissant. Et l'ARX200 de Nomad est loin d'être dégueulasse, aussi.

----------


## MrBishop

J'ai surtout l'impression que le jeu touche beaucoup moins, c'est assez perturbant. La nouvelle map Forteresse pique grave les yeux, la luminosité a été booster sur quasi toutes les maps DLC mais sinon honnêtement y a du matos et Kaid change énormément la donne, surtout sur des points comme Armurerie-Eglise sur Club House où il peut électrifier les trappes.
Après voilà, le seul soucis c'est que je lui aurais nerf ses armes mais je lui aurais laisser ses 3 électrogriffes. Parce que 2, ça fait énormément peu sur certains points où ça permet uniquement d'électrifier 2 trappes et c'est tout.

----------


## MAIVLY

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8fWOmMDDvU
> 
> Putain y a même un Bishop élite à 6:12


Ce skin black ice IRL  ::wub::

----------


## MrBishop

La partie 2 si ça intéresse quelqu'un :

----------


## Kaelis

Deux griffes pour Kaid ça m'a paru faiblard pour ma première soirée avec et contre lui, c'est pas digne d'une cam de Maestro ou un drone d'Echo non plus. En tant qu'attaquant, je l'ai à peine remarqué (inexistant en sortant Thatcher).

Je trouve le gadget de Nomad plus intéressant, à plusieurs reprises ça m'a obligé à revoir ma façon de faire pour reprendre un objectif en défenseur.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Ne fait pas celui qui veut cacher la vérité, maintenant que l'on sait tous que ton main c'est Nomad aka Abella Danger, a quand le rename TeamCPC.Bishopblowjob ? 
> 
> 
> Retour sur les rank d'hier avec Sirtank, Evene et Bishopblowjob, c'était plutôt propre, pas de bug majeurs si ce n'est un problème de hitbox avec Blitz. Concernant les nouveaux opé leur armes sont complètement imba, notamment Kaid, pour le coup c'est vraiment beaucoup beaucoup trop fumé, que ce soit le Dmr-shotgun-acog-slug ou bien son magnum de l'enfer, les dégâts sont bien trop important et les reculs inexistant. C'est impensable que ce dernier reste dans une telle situation et ne soit pas nerf très rapidement.


Je crois que j'ai assisté à ton "problème de hitbox" sur blitz.
Il me semble que le problème est bien plus profond et concerne surtout une desynchro de la position du bouclier.
J'ai une jolie vidéo reddit pour illustrer ça, il faudrait que je le retrouve.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Trouvée :

https://nc.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/com...bi_fix_please/

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

ooops :

----------


## MrBishop

Ranked ce soir si des gens sont chauds ! RDV sur le Mumble, as usual. Puis comme ça, on essayera de faire avancer les matchs de placements des gens présents vu que c'est le truc assez redondant à chaque début de saison, dont il faut s'en débarrasser.

----------


## MAIVLY

Chaud patate pour le début de classement !

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Bon Gtag, une fois de plus, les défis hebdos sont cassés.
J'ai beau finir MVP de nombreuses fois avec une quantité de kill phénoménales, mon compteur reste à 0 pour le charm anniversaire.

----------


## Gtag

Le Chibi recrue?
Tu ne l'aurais pas déjà fait la semaine dernière ?

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> J'ai beau finir MVP de nombreuses fois avec une quantité de kill phénoménales


Ce fake.


Aperçu du skin du SP :

----------


## Frypolar

Ubi fait marche arrière sur les bans automatiques basés sur le chat. Il aura fallu 9 mois, c’est dingue  ::O:

----------


## Flipmode

Personne ne joue en ranked en journées ?

----------


## Kaelis

C'est quand ils veulent pour le programme de l'année 4, même si visiblement le season pass se vend déjà à l'aveugle.



 :Cafe2:

----------


## Redlight

Bah je suis déjà un peu déçu ils ont annoncé 8 nouveaux agents donc on aura encore un rythme de 2 agents tous les 3 mois. J'aurais préféré un rythme un peu plus lent (6 opérateurs, 2 tous les 4 mois pour laisser du temps pour fixer le jeu) mais difficile à justifier en terme tarifaire. En revanche pas de nouvelle map annoncé, on risque d'avoir des maps buff ce qui n'est pas plus mal.

----------


## Gtag

> Bah je suis déjà un peu déçu ils ont annoncé 8 nouveaux agents donc on aura encore un rythme de 2 agents tous les 3 mois. J'aurais préféré un rythme un peu plus lent (6 opérateurs, 2 tous les 4 mois pour laisser du temps pour fixer le jeu) mais difficile à justifier en terme tarifaire. En revanche pas de nouvelle map annoncé, on risque d'avoir des maps buff ce qui n'est plus mal.


 ::trollface::

----------


## Redlight

Balance le road map toi au lieu de troller !  :Cell:

----------


## Flipmode

> Bah je suis déjà un peu déçu ils ont annoncé 8 nouveaux agents donc on aura encore un rythme de 2 agents tous les 3 mois. J'aurais préféré un rythme un peu plus lent (6 opérateurs, 2 tous les 4 mois pour laisser du temps pour fixer le jeu) mais difficile à justifier en terme tarifaire. En revanche pas de nouvelle map annoncé, on risque d'avoir des maps buff ce qui n'est pas plus mal.


Je pense qu'au bout d'un certain nombre d'OP on aura que des alternatives un peu différentes comme pour LoL et sont nombre de héros, tu ban truc ? bah machin fait à 80% la même chose.
Et on fera moins gaffe aux changements in game (sauf en PL).

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Balance le road map toi au lieu de troller !


Ils balancent rien. 
Vous achetez tous le season pass. 
Ils vous annoncent que cette saison il y a 6 mois d'operation health et 4 opés. 
Vous gueulez

----------


## Shep1

> 


*C*onnard.



Cordialement,

Un autre connard.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Lifting d'hibana :

https://nc.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/com...ork_gamefiles/

----------


## Shep1

> Lifting d'hibana :
> 
> https://nc.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/com...ork_gamefiles/


 :Gerbe: 

Trop kawaii. On dirais Overwatch.

----------


## Flipmode

Dites j'ai un problème qui vient régulièrement (voir plusieurs fois par game) j'ai un freez :

Mon perso fait la dernière action en continu pendant 2/3 secondes, je strafe ? mon perso continu à strafe dans cette direction mais je ne peux rien faire, ni tirer ni bouger le viseur mon perso est freezé dans une action, par contre sur certaines deathcam j'ai pu voir que les mecs me voient normalement, je ne bouge pas.

Quelqu'un a se genre de pb ?

----------


## Redlight

Les serveurs connaissent pas mal de soucis en ce moment. Ca vient peut être de la.

Sinon petit court métrage, avec Squeezie dedans. Je suis pas du tout un fan de ce mec mais le court métrage fait le taff et c'est assez fidèle au jeu pour le coup, en plus c'est bien réalisé donc ça se laisse regarder :

----------


## Krogort

> Lifting d'hibana :
> 
> https://nc.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/com...ork_gamefiles/


Ca sent le skin elite !

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Dites j'ai un problème qui vient régulièrement (voir plusieurs fois par game) j'ai un freez :
> 
> Mon perso fait la dernière action en continu pendant 2/3 secondes, je strafe ? mon perso continu à strafe dans cette direction mais je ne peux rien faire, ni tirer ni bouger le viseur mon perso est freezé dans une action, par contre sur certaines deathcam j'ai pu voir que les mecs me voient normalement, je ne bouge pas.
> 
> Quelqu'un a se genre de pb ?


T'as windows 8 et un i5 ?
Surveille ta charge CPU, moi j'ai ce soucis alors que mon proc est grave véloce.
Bug connu, et ignoré.

----------


## Styxounet

> Lifting d'hibana :
> 
> https://nc.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/com...ork_gamefiles/


Pas trop tôt, jusque là on aurait cru qu'elle hésitait entre fille et garçon.

----------


## Flipmode

> T'as windows 8 et un i5 ?
> Surveille ta charge CPU, moi j'ai ce soucis alors que mon proc est grave véloce.
> Bug connu, et ignoré.


Win10 et i5 2500k  ::ninja:: 

Bon ça m'a pas empêché de remonter Gold (depuis copper) :D





> Pas trop tôt, jusque là on aurait cru qu'elle hésitait entre fille et garçon.

----------


## Gtag

> Bug connu


Alors non, j'ai vu des personnes le mentionner, je n'ai jamais vu de vidéo par contre.
Faites des tickets, je sais que c'est chiant, mais on ne peut pas enquêter sérieusement sur la base de "eh je strafe en continu."

----------


## n0ra

C'est assez le boxon en ce moment depuis la dernière MAJ. Si je comprends bien les qualifications pour le 6 Invitational ont été repoussées hier et les matchs du jour de la saison 9 PL EU ont été aussi repoussés aujourd'hui pour causes de problèmes depuis la dernière MAJ.

C'quoi le soucis ?
Vous avez besoin de renforts dans votre équipe QA ?  ::P: 

Opération Health 2 ?  ::trollface::  ::ninja::

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Win10 et i5 2500k



tu peux tester ça si t'as le courage

https://nc.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/com...input_lag_and/

----------


## MrBishop

> Les serveurs connaissent pas mal de soucis en ce moment. Ca vient peut être de la.
> 
> Sinon petit court métrage, avec Squeezie dedans. Je suis pas du tout un fan de ce mec mais le court métrage fait le taff et c'est assez fidèle au jeu pour le coup, en plus c'est bien réalisé donc ça se laisse regarder :


Le coup de Frost qui renvoie les grenades de Fuze avec son truc de hockey, c'était trop pour moi  :tired:

----------


## Flipmode

> tu peux tester ça si t'as le courage
> 
> https://nc.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/com...input_lag_and/


Merci je vais tester ça  ::):

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> Le coup de Frost qui renvoie les grenades de Fuze avec son truc de hockey, c'était trop pour moi


C'est un pied de biche.  ::ninja::

----------


## MrBishop

Ranked ce soir pour ceux qui sont chauds !  ::):  Je serais là perso.  :;):

----------


## Wedgge

Same.

----------


## Kaelis

Les parties sont laborieuses en ce moment à cause de problèmes de lags très prononcés (en casu du moins). Ça faisait quelques semaines que je trouvais ça moins bien que d'habitude mais le week-end dernier c'était injouable une partie sur trois (à la grosse). Mais mauvais au point de se tuer soi-même avec son matos (rip Void).
J'espère que ça va pas durer plus longtemps  ::(:

----------


## Wedgge

> Les parties sont laborieuses en ce moment à cause de problèmes de lags très prononcés (en casu du moins). Ça faisait quelques semaines que je trouvais ça moins bien que d'habitude mais le week-end dernier c'était injouable une partie sur trois (à la grosse). Mais mauvais au point de se tuer soi-même avec son matos (rip Void).
> J'espère que ça va pas durer plus longtemps


Effectivement on a eu notre dose de lag ce soir, et pour finir en beauté on est tombé sur cheater 2000 le grand retour qui une fois grillé a décidé que ce n'était même plus la peine de se cacher  ::trollface:: .

----------


## Redlight

Cheater à votre avis https://streamable.com/712pe ? Le mec m'avait mit un sorte de préshoot le round d'avant. J'avais Ash charge une fenêtre juste avant donc ça m'avait pas choqué mais son crossair placement était naze (du genre à regarder le mur dans ma direction quand la fenêtre a pétée).

Mais là, le mec décale et préshot dans un mur alors qu'il n'a aucun indication, que j'ai une position plutot atypique et qu'il pourrait y avoir du monde derrière le van blanc.

----------


## MrBishop

Obviously un cheater à mon avis, il est entouré par 2-3 mecs qui sont en train de le push par garage, tout est ouvert autour de lui quasiment et tout ce qu'il fait, c'est prendre tout son temps devant la main door pour te spawnkill (comme par hasard, avec le facteur stress cité juste avant, il a eu le temps de repérer la moitié de ton corps au spawn).
Un joueur intelligent qui rate son spawnkill et qui se fait rusher, est un joueur qui s'enfuit loin ou revient sur l'objectif. Et non pas un joueur qui revient à l'entrée principale de la map.

----------


## Redlight

Après qu'il joue sans pression, on est en casu, ça me choque pas. Mais le préshot dans le mur sur ma tête  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Wedgge

> Cheater à votre avis https://streamable.com/712pe ? Le mec m'avait mit un sorte de préshoot le round d'avant. J'avais Ash charge une fenêtre juste avant donc ça m'avait pas choqué mais son crossair placement était naze (du genre à regarder le mur dans ma direction quand la fenêtre a pétée).
> 
> Mais là, le mec décale et préshot dans un mur alors qu'il n'a aucun indication, que j'ai une position plutot atypique et qu'il pourrait y avoir du monde derrière le van blanc.


Difficile d'être certain sur une seule séquence, hier il nous a fallu 2 round pour avoir des soupçons et un de plus pour que l'on en soit sûr. Sur ta vidéo on voit un Doc qui cherche a tout prix a jouer agressif, c'est plutôt classique comme attitude surtout en plat, après il a effectivement un preshot sur ta tête beaucoup trop précis, qui me rappelle le cas de figure d'hier.

----------


## Redlight

C'est Rook. C'est pas sa façon de jouer qui m'inquiète, c'est de la casu il peut jouer n'importe comment. C'est plus "Comment il sait que je suis là et pourquoi il préshot un mur". Je sais pas si Ubi peut mettre certains joueurs sous surveillance particulière via FairFight ou autre.

----------


## Wedgge

Les clips d'hier capturés par Mizu : 




> Salut !
> Hier soir j'avais clip l'ace avec Lésion et en le revoyant et en sachant que le Blackbeard cheat, voir ce qu'il fait devient vachement intéressant : sur le clip tu le vois essayer de mettre des "prefire headshot chanceux" sur le mur de Hookah... Ou Bishop se trouve derrière, évidemment.
> https://streamable.com/7x31w (a 1:35)
> Puis bon a la fin il se cache plus hein... 
> https://streamable.com/k6l94


Sur la première séquence c'est le BB, d'ailleurs il prenait uniquement ce dernier en attaque, à croire qu'il n'avait pas assez confiance en son wh  ::trollface:: . Le round précédent ce dernier clip était le plus accablant pour lui, hs par en dessous, du kill sans infos (double hs décal au travers d'une barricade sur Mizu et Barbe dans kitchen et un prefire infâmant sur des angles improbables.

----------


## Mizugashi

Puis ce même type qui sort un "LOL" à Barbe dans le chat comme si c'était chanceux...

Edit : Perso, le rook j'ai du mal à croire qu'il soit legit aussi...

----------


## Redlight

C'est ça le plus triste combien passe entre les gouttes et arrive à cacher leur hack. Le mec qui tente de prefire dans le mur et touche Bishop par "chance", même si prefire dans ce mur n'est pas stupide, un vrai joueur le fera franchement. C'était à quel level ?

Les débuts de saison sont calamiteux et rempli de cheater, faut attendre que ça se tasse. Mais une petite mise à jour BattleEye à chaque saison serait la bienvenue.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bobby tu sais quoi faire...  :Death:

----------


## Wedgge

Or/plat, on vient a peine de terminer nos placements, on va attendre que Gtag revienne des Bahamas  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Redlight

J'ai fait un tour sur le discord de r6tab, ils ont un topic où report. La plupart des compte étaient déjà actif sous Grim Sky.

----------


## MrBishop

> C'est ça le plus triste combien passe entre les gouttes et arrive à cacher leur hack. Le mec qui tente de prefire dans le mur et touche Bishop par "chance", même si prefire dans ce mur n'est pas stupide, un vrai joueur le fera franchement. C'était à quel level ?
> 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Bobby tu sais quoi faire...


Non mais mec, y avait aucune info sur moi, il avait l'info que Mizu était au corner prêt à décale et pourtant, le hacker est rester en plein milieu du couloir à me preshot, sans même avoir le viseur sur le corner pour voir si Mizu allait décaler ou non..
Même au niveau Plat / Diamant, jme suis jamais fais preshot comme ça.
En plus je comprenais pas parce que le mec arrêtait pas de me brain non stop sur toutes mes tentatives et je commençais vraiment à croire que j'étais mauvais quoi

Sinon on ranked ce soir pour ceux qui sont chauds ! J'espère être meilleur cette fois.  :tired:

----------


## Kaelis

Bon le lag, ras le bol. Des jours et des jours que ça empire, ce soir c'était impossible de jouer normalement. Pas envie d'insister, en espérant que ça soit réglé rapidos.

----------


## MrBishop

Ranked as usual ce soir  ::): 

@Wedgge : en espérant que tu partes pas comme un voleur cette fois

----------


## Wedgge

C'était de la casu, et puis tu m'as tk comme un traitre dans le dos, chaque fois que je prends Blitz c'est la même chose  :tired: . Prends Buck la prochaine fois, au moins je suis certain d'en ressortir indemne.

----------


## Flipmode

J'ai eu mon premier cheater aujourd'hui, bien gras avec du spawnkill en 1v3 et du wallfire, on a fini 0/4 avec le mec était genre 12/0 et peut-être un deuxième avec des décales chelou mais pas assez  ::):

----------


## Redlight

Serveur en mousse épisode 435.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Les killcams sont toute laggées chez vous aussi ou bien ce n'est que chez moi ?

----------


## Redlight

Tiens on ne peut plus tagger un post comme "Issue/Bug" sur le reddit officiel depuis plusieurs mois. On est obligé de la tagger en "Gameplay" très pertinent...

edit : ah ok donc les post comportant les mots "issue" et "bug"  sont automatiquement supprimer (je posais la question de pourquoi ça a disparu ?). Apparemment ils se justifie en te renvoyant vers R6Fix. Pas des masses convaincu vu l'ergonomie du truc et de son efficacité. Au moins ils sont tous réunis dans un coin ou on ne peut pas trop les voir.

----------


## Flipmode



----------


## MrBishop

Ranked sur le discord officiel R6 : tout perdus, chui passer de Gold 2 à Gold 4. Un mec me fait «Oh t'as été Diamant ?» «Ouais et maintenant chui Gold 4»  ::XD:: 

Ranked en solo Q : tout gagner.

Conclusion : les blagues chelous anglaises et les «je perds une game donc je quitte direct Discord», c'est vraiment trop toxic pour moi.

----------


## Redlight

https://gfycat.com/AllHatefulBackswimmer

Quelqu'un peut m'expliquer : deux joueurs avec un ping correct. Je cut le montagne l'animation est presque terminée que je meurs et son animation n'est même pas lancé sur mon écran.

C'est comme ça depuis le début de la saison. Avant je n'ai aucun soucis pour cut les bouclier. Remarque la saison d'avant je me suis fait cut à 4 mètres. Le coup de mêlée est tellement approximatif dans ce jeu...

----------


## Flipmode

> Ranked sur le discord officiel R6 : tout perdus, chui passer de Gold 2 à Gold 4. Un mec me fait «Oh t'as été Diamant ?» «Ouais et maintenant chui Gold 4» 
> 
> Ranked en solo Q : tout gagner.
> 
> Conclusion : les blagues chelous anglaises et les «je perds une game donc je quitte direct Discord», c'est vraiment trop toxic pour moi.


J'ai eu la même chose, j'étais gold j'ai fais 3 game sur discord SdB, 3 loses je tombe silver, je fais du soloQ je remonte gold -_-

----------


## Redlight

Le grand Beaulo face à des joueurs PL : https://www.twitch.tv/esix_france

----------


## Kaelis

J'ai discuté avec le support technique concernant les problèmes de lag très prononcés du mois de décembre (j'ai joué toute l'année, ça n'a jamais été aussi mauvais). Passées les banalités obligatoires, mon sympathique interlocuteur m'explique que le problème n'a pas été signalé par d'autres joueurs.

Joueurs qui arborent fièrement une skin "lave" sur leur matos. Toujours sans programme pour l'année à venir.

On a la qualité de service qu'on mérite.

----------


## Redlight

Ca sent surtout le bon gros mytho. J'ai vu un paquet de message passer commentant le lag des dernières semaines (twitter, reddit etc.). Après de là a ouvrir un ticket pour ça...

Ubi est parfaitement au courant de la situation. Mais ça c'est améliorer dernièrement. A voir après les fêtes.

edit : sur reddit les post "lag server" depuis le mois dernier : https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/se...t_sr=1&t=month

----------


## Redlight

Aie aie aie on arrive à mener 3-2 contre un mec un peu chelou. 5v1 dans la manche décisive quand le mec collent des têtes sans viser avec Blitz. Ils ont finit par gagner en nous tauntant à la fin dommage. Il y avait 2 gars sympa en face qui ont tenté de nous filer de calls et de les TK mais on a finit par perdre. Et le pire c'est que si j'avais pas clutch le 5ieme round pour mener 3-2. On aurait jamais su que c'était des cheaters mais seulement quelques doutes. On l'a obligé à l'afficher de manière outrancière parce qu'on allait gagner la game.

1 cheater sur, peut être 2 et peu être un boosté.

----------


## Krogort

> The next operators are called Mozzie and Gridlock. Australian ops.
> 
> Gridlock is an attacker and he puts down a red web tracker that when defenders runs into it they get damaged and it makes noise
> 
> Mozzie is defender and she puts down a device that when the enemy drones go into it, she can take control of it and use them
> 
> also he told me season 2 will have the map Kanal reworked.

----------


## Shep1

Sauce ?

----------


## Krogort

> Sauce ?


Trouvé sur somethingawful, c’était exactement ce quote et le mec filait pas la source originale. ::sad::

----------


## Agano

On devrait pas déjà avoir la feuille de route pour 2019?

----------


## Wedgge

Bonne année bande de pecno.

----------


## Shep1

> Bonne année bande de pecno.


Bonne année ! Ton nouvel avatar pu du cul.

----------


## Styxounet

> Bonne année ! Ton nouvel avatar pu du cul.


Tellement.
Allé bonne année et bisous les moches.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> also he told me season 2 will have the map Kanal reworked.


Pourvu que ça ne soit pas la même chose que Hereford, mais plutôt le même genre que ClubHouse. Buff vs rework.

----------


## Voodoonice

Ça devrait être le cas

----------


## Redlight

> Pourvu que ça ne soit pas la même chose que Hereford, mais plutôt le même genre que ClubHouse. Buff vs rework.


Je pense que ça sera un rework à la Clubhouse. A l'inverse Café va recevoir un buff à la façon d'un consulat.

----------


## Wedgge

Mon meilleur tk EVER : 






 :Emo: 

Et en exclusivité une capture inédite du seul survivant fort heureusement ce n'était pas un hs, j'ai nommé mon ssd :

----------


## Shep1

Superbe nappe.
Lilas/10

----------


## Wedgge

J'en ai une avec des petits lapins, j'ai longuement hésité entre les deux. Prochainement dans le screen du fixe qui arrive  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Voodoonice

Aujourd'hui commence les premières qualification pour le 6 invitational mais le jeu est dans le même état qu'avant le report des compétitions  ::unsure::

----------


## Agano

On a toujours aucune info sur les cartes et opérateurs de l'année 4?

----------


## Redlight

> Aujourd'hui commence les premières qualification pour le 6 invitational mais le jeu est dans le même état qu'avant le report des compétitions


Pengu a un problème de micro-coupure quand il tir en continue apparemment (comme un tap-fire selon lui sauf qu'il ne relâche pas le bouton de sa souris). Il a perdu quelques duel en scrim selon lui apparemment. Hâte de voir la gueule des qualifs. Et la PL qui reprend aussi  ::rolleyes:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> On a toujours aucune info sur les cartes et opérateurs de l'année 4?


T'as pris le nouveau season pass avant ?  :tired:

----------


## Noxx

> On a toujours aucune info sur les cartes et opérateurs de l'année 4?


Ubi a annoncé 8 opérateurs sur la page du pass. Map aucune idée.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Ubi a annoncé 8 opérateurs sur la page du pass. Map aucune idée.


Pas de maps?  ::w00t::

----------


## Gtag

> Pas de maps?


Pas d'info.

----------


## Redlight

> Pas d'info.


Vas y leak un peu, ça restera entre nous. Et après j'appel Miguel pour réparer la fuite ni vu ni connu.

----------


## Gtag

L'Invitational arrive à grands pas.

----------


## Redlight

Oui merci février c'est entre janvier et mars je savais  :tired:

----------


## Styxounet

> Oui merci février c'est entre janvier et mars je savais


 ::P:  ::P:

----------


## MrBishop

Du monde pour ranked ce soir ? J'vais faire quelques casu pour voir si mon jeu bug plus et après go ranked !

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Du monde pour ranked ce soir ? J'vais faire quelques casu pour voir si mon jeu bug plus et après go ranked !


Ouais vers 20h30/21h je pense.

----------


## Wedgge

J'ai plus de micro navré Bishop, soon  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Typhonarick

Je savais que la communauté sur R6 n'est pas fameuse. Mais là ...
Hier, en classé à 4-4, on m'a TK avec pour seule excuse que je n'ai fait que 2 kills et 2 assists et que je ne servais à rien pour l'équipe ...
Au final, le dernier round s'est joué à 4vs5, mon équipe a joué n'importe comment et a perdu.  :^_^: 
J'ai rien dit après m'avoir fait TK, j'ai juste profité du spectacle de leur médiocrité.  :Popcorn:

----------


## Agano

> Je savais que la communauté sur R6 n'est pas fameuse. Mais là ...
> Hier, en classé à 4-4, on m'a TK avec pour seule excuse que je n'ai fait que 2 kills et 2 assists et que je ne servais à rien pour l'équipe ...
> Au final, le dernier round s'est joué à 4vs5, mon équipe a joué n'importe comment et a perdu. 
> J'ai rien dit après m'avoir fait TK, j'ai juste profité du spectacle de leur médiocrité.


Ouais en gros ils voulaient que tu spawnkill toute l'équipe adverse. Tu fais pas d'efforts aussi  ::ninja::

----------


## Raoul Wolfoni

Boh, en casu, hier, d'entrée je me suis fait tk parce que je n’étais pas dans le groupe de 4 qui jouait...

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> casu [...] tk


What did you expect ?

 ::ninja::

----------


## MAIVLY

Un petit coucou de mon manoir d'où je n'ai pas eu internet depuis le 2 janvier  :WTF: 
Je repasserai jouer cette semaine, prions le dieu des cables souterrains  :Prey:

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Je regardais le match de PL Mockit vs Empire.
Une honte... C'est vraiment une team de pro MockIt ?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EpL-BbAAshU

----------


## Noxx

> Je regardais le match de PL Mockit vs Empire.
> Une honte... C'est vraiment une team de pro MockIt ?
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EpL-BbAAshU


L'année dernière ils étaient à Rio avec G2 pour représenter l'europe...ça va vite dans l'esport.

----------


## Gtag

> L'année dernière ils étaient à Rio avec G2 pour représenter l'europe...ça va vite dans l'esport.


Je pense qu'il faisait allusion à leur manière de jouer, pas à leur performance.

----------


## Redlight

> Je regardais le match de PL Mockit vs Empire.
> Une honte... C'est vraiment une team de pro MockIt ?
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EpL-BbAAshU


J'ai pas vu le match tu leur reproche quoi ?

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> J'ai pas vu le match tu leur reproche quoi ?


C'est Korey de MockIt surtout.
C'est spam lean et crouch en permanence.

Il prend Blitz, il rush bomb site en spammant C non stop.

Et sinon, niveau strat, communication, droning, ça me semblait pas fou pour une team de pro.

----------


## Wedgge

Pour le Blitz c'est simplement une question de couverture, il a l'air de spam comme un imbécile mais c'est simplement une technique de fourbe pour couvrir un maximum les jambes et emmerder l'adversaire qui va hésiter a viser les pieds ou l'épaule, le jeu le permet et c'est une pratique assez courante. C'est laid on a l'air d'un troll mais c'est efficace.

Ralentir le lean et les autres mouvement du style s'accroupir et s'allonger pour les rendre réalistes feraient pas mal de bien au jeu.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

C'est pas une question de couverture  :Facepalm: 
Il spam comme un bouffon, il est protégé, il est pas ralenti autant que s'il était full crouch.
Une pratique assez courante ? En Pro League ? Il y a qu'à voir les commentaires des pros sur twitter sur cette partie.

Le jeu le permet parcequ'il est codé avec le cul.
Là t'es pro, tu joues dans une team, en pro league. T'es pas en casu ou en ranked avec les copains.



Tiens, en voilà une autre




C'est la méta du moment. Spammer le lean ou le crouch. C'est fun

----------


## Redlight

En même temps c'est pas un glitch. Il exploite les fonctionnalité du jeu. C'est comme si on leur reprochait de jouer sur le peeker avantage. Tant qu'Ubi ne fera rien, je ne vois pas comment lui reprocher ce qu'il fait.

Bon après vu la grogne je pense qu'on devrait vite voir un truc.

----------


## MrBishop

Ranked ce soir si des gens sont chauds ! Chui là perso.  ::):

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Ranked ce soir si des gens sont chauds ! Chui là perso.


Là également

----------


## Wedgge

J'ai l'impression que les temps d'attentes pour le rank sont beaucoup plus long, j'ai fais trois ranked hier pour me remettre dans le bain (dont une avec un cheater obvious comme jamais pour changer) et c'était minimum 4 min en pleine soirée, rien de similaire de votre côté ?

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Ranked ce soir si des gens sont chauds ! Chui là perso.


Faut se connecter par contre

----------


## MrBishop

Bah j'étais là mec, j'ai même fais 3 games de ranked avec Uber et Manly. En plus t'étais mute micro, je t'ai même dis plusieurs fois «Barbe t'es là ?», aucune réponse pendant 5 min puis tu t'es déco.

----------


## MAIVLY

> Bah j'étais là mec, j'ai même fais 3 games de ranked avec Uber et Maivly. En plus t'étais mute micro, je t'ai même dis plusieurs fois «Barbe t'es là ?», aucune réponse pendant 5 min puis tu t'es déco.


Fixed.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Bah j'étais là mec, j'ai même fais 3 games de ranked avec Uber et Manly. En plus t'étais mute micro, je t'ai même dis plusieurs fois «Barbe t'es là ?», aucune réponse pendant 5 min puis tu t'es déco.


Bah j'étais connecté sur mumble et R6 de 18h jusqu'à 21h je pense. Personne est passé sur le mumble et j'ai dû éteindre le PC à 22h

----------


## Voodoonice

Je confirme, on a fait 3 ranked  ::ninja::

----------


## Shep1

> Bah j'étais connecté sur mumble et R6 de 18h jusqu'à 21h je pense. Personne est passé sur le mumble et j'ai dû éteindre le PC à 22h


Le mec va coucher avec les poules aussi...

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Le mec va coucher avec les poules aussi...


C'est plutôt qu'après 3h à jouer seul j'avais plus envie après. Je me suis posé devant un film d'auteur, dans mon lit, la main dans le slip.

----------


## djey

Moi je confirme, j'ai fais une ranked avec eux ^^

----------


## Flipmode

Nora rengo change de logo... C'est moins bien  ::(:

----------


## MrBishop

On remets ça Jeudi soir de toute façon Barbe, je serais là plus tard. N'hésitez pas à venir et refaire vivre un peu le Mumble R6, c'est important.  ::):

----------


## MrBishop

Rappel : ranked ce soir !

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Peut être en fin de soirée !

----------


## MAIVLY

> Rappel : ranked ce soir !


J'en suis !

----------


## MrBishop

Victoire bien mérité à 4vs5 (alors qu'on était à 3-3), Tommy avait des bugs de réseaux donc on a dû faire le reste du chemin ensemble. Le pick-up (Phill truc) a pas servi à grand chose mais nous a clutch une balle de match, ce qui nous a permis de rebondir directement derrière sans plus perdre les 2 derniers rounds.

L'ambiance était hyper bonne ce soir, c'était cool, on jouait largement mieux que d'habitude car y avait des calls, c'était réactif, y avait quasiment pas de "tilt"... C'est pour dire : on a dû faire 6 ranked en tout et on en a perdu que 2.  ::happy2::  



Toujours le même qui gâche la photo  :tired:

----------


## CAIMAN

Yep d'ailleurs on remet ça aujourd'hui s'il y a des gens motivés je suis dispo pour rank par contre ont part a 4 au minimum

----------


## Redlight

Event PL tous les weekend jusqu'au Six : https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/en-gb/news/detail.aspx?c=tcm:154-342814-16&ct=tcm:150-76770-32

"Bomb" only 
Every weekend from NOW til Feb 18th
 Pro League Map Pool 
Operator bans 
6 rounds total; 3 on one side then 3 on the other 
3 rounds of overtime
 7 second plant & defuse timer 
NO 6th pick

Certainement un moyen de tater le terrain pour une refonte du mode classé j'imagine ?

----------


## Wedgge

Pas trop tôt, le jeu a pris un sacré coup de vieux depuis Grim Sky, la désertion des canards est assez parlante sur ce point, pour ma part je viens a peine de reprendre, une game tendue hier avec Barbe et Bishop. Perso sans l'attrait du mumble et la bonne commu de canards qu'on a j'aurai arrêté depuis longtemps.

----------


## Typhonarick

Enfin ! On a dû attendre trois ans pour avoir un mode de jeu en normal avec 3 minutes de jeu ...

Par contre, s'ils voulaient imiter la pro-league, ils auraient pu aller jusqu'au bout et autoriser le 6th pick.
Peut-être qu'ils avaient peur que les joueurs se battent entre eux pour changer de perso.  ::|: 
_Et aussi bannir Lion définitivement _ 

La prochaine question, à quand le mode classé avec pick&ban ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Wedgge

Je serai là également ce soir vers 21h, avec un micro !

----------


## MrBishop

Pas là ce soir perso, sorry.  ::happy2::  Bonne ranked !

----------


## n0ra

Crouch and Lean Spamming

----------


## Noxx

Vraiment bien le nouveau mode de jeu, j'espère qu'on va vite le retrouver en rank car pour l'instant j'ai la chance de jouer contre des joueurs plats/diamants et de me faire défoncer  ::ninja::

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim



----------


## Wedgge

Tiens, ça tombe bien que tu post ceci, je ris sous cape : 

https://imgur.com/a/ccb5QGm

Quelle bande de culs bénis hypocrites.

----------


## Raoul Wolfoni

https://nofrag.com/2019/01/28/129449/

Ils ne peuvent pas retravailler des trucs vraiment pété, non ?

----------


## Redlight

R6 fait même rager Shroud, c'est rassurant  ::XD::

----------


## Voodoonice

> https://nofrag.com/2019/01/28/129449/
> 
> Ils ne peuvent pas retravailler des trucs vraiment pété, non ?


Lion est mort, faut que Ubi l'admette et le sorte pour le remplacer par un autre opérateur. Caveira méritait d'être nerf parce que son flingue à 99 de dégâts  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Wedgge

Trois round a 4v5, les deux dernier a 3v5 où l'on a du attaquer le top, bitch'in  :Cigare: .

----------


## Gtag

> Lion est mort, faut que Ubi l'admette et le sorte pour le remplacer par un autre opérateur. Caveira méritait d'être nerf parce que son flingue à 99 de dégâts


Non, son rework sera présenté à l'Invitational.

----------


## Voodoonice

Ben je pense que c'est une erreur, soit ils lui change son gadget et c'est plus le même opérateur, soit ils le modifie et c'est voué à l'échec parce qu'un wall hack dans un FPS multiplayeur compétitif c'est pas une bonne idée

----------


## Evene

> Ben je pense que c'est une erreur, soit ils lui change son gadget et c'est plus le même opérateur, soit ils le modifie et c'est voué à l'échec parce qu'un wall hack dans un FPS multiplayeur compétitif c'est pas une bonne idée


Ou alors c'est un rework, comme pour les maps, et c'est exactement entre les deux.

----------


## Flipmode

Salut, y'a des joueurs de rang plat minimum (et majeur) voulant rejoindre une équipe ?

https://twitter.com/SupernovaESC/sta...34442257981440

Hésitez pas.

----------


## Wedgge

Un bug assez intéressant en rank durant toute la partie, aucun son si ce n'est les rechargements et un full auto a la batteuse infini, même avec un alt f4 le bug persistait. Toujours un plaisir de le relancer  :tired: .

----------


## Redlight

> Salut, y'a des joueurs de rang plat minimum (et majeur) voulant rejoindre une équipe ?
> 
> https://twitter.com/SupernovaESC/sta...34442257981440
> 
> Hésitez pas.


Tu te lances dans le sponsoring ?

----------


## Flipmode

J'ai préféré créer ma propre team et être "sponsor" pour plus de facilité et pas sponso une équipe qui me demandera beaucoup pour peu de résultats.

C'est plus de boulot (recrutement, image etc.) mais moins de pression financière.

Et j'ai pas envie de sponsoriser la team ""semi pro"" darkdeath_esport et payer un maillot pour sortir au premier tour de la seule lan qu'ils vont faire dans l'année.

----------


## MrBishop

Ranked ce soir si des gens sont chauds !  :;):

----------


## Redlight

Shroud qui upload plein de vidéos sur R6 pile avant le Six bien joué Ubi  ::ninja::

----------


## Flipmode

Dommage maintenant il joue à apex  ::ninja::

----------


## MrBishop

> Ranked ce soir si des gens sont chauds !


N'oubliez pas !

----------


## Wedgge

Je serai là, avec du son et tout mon amour.

----------


## Flipmode

Alors ?

Belgique ou Groenland ?

----------


## Gtag

FlipMode il recycle ses blagues de Twitter !  ::P:

----------


## Typhonarick

Je me demande si ça a vraiment été découvert récemment, mais caveira est bugguée quand elle utilise sa capacité.
Lorsqu'elle est accroupie et qu'elle active sa capacité, son corps se baisse pour les adversaires, mais pas pour le joueur de la caveira ... (La vue FPS ne bouge pas d'un poil.)

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Je vois 40 CPC de connectés mais aucun sur le jeu. Ça joue à Apex Legend ou quoi ?

----------


## Croustimiel

Apex Legends et la beta de The Division 2  ::P:

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Je vois 40 CPC de connectés mais aucun sur le jeu. Ça joue à Apex Legend ou quoi ?


Bah ouais, faut varier les plaisirs un peu !

----------


## Flipmode

> FlipMode il recycle ses blagues de Twitter !


Je l'ai piqué à gad elmaleh.

----------


## MrBishop

Les dernières ranked de la saison approchent, donc profitons en pour en faire sans soucis ! Du coup, ranked ce soir.  ::happy2::  . Bien entendu, l'objectif reste quand même de gagner ces ranked et d'attaquer la saison australienne de la meilleure des façons possible.

Ranked ce soir ! Go go  :;):

----------


## MrBishop

> Ranked ce soir ! Go go


N'oubliez pas !

----------


## Wedgge

Tu sais avec Barbe et Tommy on va finir par te faire payer nos carry du lundi soir  ::trollface:: .

----------


## Redlight

J'aime bien Fnatic, mais Magnet qui utilise le nouveau glitch de Caveira au Six c'est sale, très sale. Etonné qu'Ubi ne régisse pas.

----------


## Voodoonice



----------


## Redlight

Elle a l'air ouf. Et j'ai l'impression qu'ils ont un peu épuré le mobilier des pièces, tant mieux !

----------


## Flipmode

> J'aime bien Fnatic, mais Magnet qui utilise le nouveau glitch de Caveira au Six c'est sale, très sale. Etonné qu'Ubi ne régisse pas.


En même temps c'est pas à lui de régler le problème et de ce que j'ai compris il suffit de détruire le meuble.

----------


## Redlight

> En même temps c'est pas à lui de régler le problème et de ce que j'ai compris il suffit de détruire le meuble.


C'est pas à lui de le régler. Mais bon utiliser un glitch c'est contre les tos du jeu accessoirement. Quand en ranked tu as des mec qui glitch volontairement leur boucliers pour tirer un avantage (pouvoir ADS sans que le modèle ne soit affecté) c'est interdit et passible de ban.

Détruire le meuble c'est pas une solution. C'est comme si je te disais que contre un cheater il suffit de prendre un shield. Ca lui donne clairement un avantage injuste comparé à ses adversaires.

----------


## Flipmode

S'accroupir derrière un meuble et activer son gadget désolé j'appelle pas ça un glitch, oui c'est un bug à régler rapidement et c'est un peu pute de le faire mais c'est pas un glitch qui te fait passer à travers un mur.

----------


## Redlight

> S'accroupir derrière un meuble et activer son gadget désolé j'appelle pas ça un glitch, oui c'est un bug à régler rapidement et c'est un peu pute de le faire mais c'est pas un glitch qui te fait passer à travers un mur.


S'accroupir + activer son gadget + spam A et E dans le but d'abaisser sa silhouette alors que dans le même temps ta vue reste la même et donc d'avoir un avantage injuste sur tes adversaire en devenant invisible ça ressemble drôlement à la définition d'un glitch quand même.

C'est exactement la même chose quand les bouclier se mettait en rappel + breach charge etc. Afin de pouvoir ADS sans que leur modèle physique effectue l'animation. Sauf qu'au lieu d'être invisible il devenait par balle.

----------


## Wedgge

> S'accroupir derrière un meuble et activer son gadget désolé j'appelle pas ça un glitch, oui c'est un bug à régler rapidement et c'est un peu pute de le faire mais c'est pas un glitch qui te fait passer à travers un mur.


Je comprend même pas pourquoi il y a un débat alors même que l'exploit et manifeste, le joueur utilise une faille dans le jeu pour prendre l'avantage sur son adversaire sans que ce dernier est la possibilité de contrer l'abus.

----------


## Flipmode

Ouaip et ça marche pour les deux équipes, le bug est connu et en cassant le meuble c'est fini.

Les caméras de valkyrie qui peut voir même si elle n'est pas visible ça a pas l'air de gêner du monde.

Ouais faut faire une maj rapidement mais ça reste jouable de pleins de moyen.

Je suis peut-être vacciné des bug de R6...

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> cassant le meuble c'est fini.


Tu as aussi d'autres endroits derrière des surfaces solides que l'on ne peut casser.
C'est clairement du bug expoit ici.

----------


## Voodoonice

La meuf elle a des bras ....  ::O:  ::XD::

----------


## Redlight

C'est cool d'avoir des persos qui sorte des morphotype standard.

----------


## Wedgge

Moi j'ai vu Deadpool discuter avec Wolverine version féminine, on est assez loin de la charte artistique des débuts, sans le R6: Siege on pourrais croire à un Far Cry Mad Max edition. 

Mais bon il y a une moto, donc 80% de ce topic, Shep au premier rang desquels saluera " Le firmament écarlate transcendé dans son essence par les flammes purificatrices du grand brasier de l'Être où bruissent les tocsins du salut éternel annonçant le départ crépusculaire en un céleste appel des cavaliers de la route", pour paraphraser une maxime célèbre  ::trollface:: .

----------


## Redlight

Perso le casque de moto et les Ray ban ont plus du mal à passer, je trouve la nana bien plus réaliste.

----------


## Voodoonice

Tiens après TonyFps qui fait des vidéos pour nous expliquer que R6 et mort maintenant c'est Whiteshark qui s'y met  ::rolleyes::  Le type qui vient de comprendre qu'il n'a pas le niveau pour jouer pro.

----------


## Redlight

Lol le mec va juste se mettre sur Division 2 vu qu'il a un gros passif sur le 1 et essaye juste de le justifier à son audience. Dans 3 mois il reviendra.

C'est un peu notre Bishop à nous.

edit : en plus il raconte de la merde. Le jeu vient tout juste d'avoir 3 ans et entame seulement sa 4ieme année. Lol derrière il raconte que le skill base du jeu à diminuer, que ça affecté le fun qui lui procurait le jeu et il enchaîne par Apex c'est fun. Donc apex avec ses compétences qui permettent de voir à travers les murs, ses persos qui deviennent invisible, ses pièges etc... Apex c'est juste l'aboutissement de l'orientation qu'a pris R6 ces derniers mois. Un FPS basé sur les compétences des personnages.

Apex est un execellent jeu mais ça me rend dingue les mecs ou pro qui le comparent à R6. Il a seulement une semaine, forcément le ressenti est complètement différent d'un jeu que t'a rincé depuis 3 ans. Ils oublient un peu vite leurs première heures de jeu sur R6, complètement addictif à se faire des journées de 8h ou plus non stop. Revenez dans 3000h de jeu sur Apex on pourra comparer à ce moment.

Perso j'aime beaucoup y joué mais je ne vais pas le comparer à R6 parce que déjà il n'a rien avoir et parce que mon ressenti est complètement dépendant du temps que j'ai passé sur chacun des jeux.

----------


## Voodoonice

Totalement d'accord, et l'autre quiche qui s'autoproclame porte parole de la commu R6  ::XD::

----------


## Redlight

Designer notes pour le prochain patch : https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/e...tes-pre-season

Le changement pour Capitao est enthousiasment. L'air d'effet et ses 12 (au lieu de 19) de damage par tick me parait très fort mais à tester. C'est très fort car le feu peut maintenant tomber. Imaginer par exemple sur Consulat le défenseur qu'il y a systématiquement derrière le van blanc. Ou sur Chalet dans la salle des trophée. Tout ces endroits seront facilement contrable en tirant au plafond.



Va peut être falloir penser à augmenter la taille de son projectile pour l'empêcher de tirer à travers un simple trou de balle (comme Shep).

----------


## MrBishop

ACOG enlever du R4-C de Ash  ::O: 

La commu R6 en PLS  :Emo:

----------


## Voodoonice

En même temps l'ACOG pour tenir des lignes sur un perso entry frager ....

----------


## MrBishop

L'ACOG était surtout pratique pour les quick peek à moyenne / longue distance, et parce que ça apporte aussi une meilleure visibilité dans n'importe quelle situation.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Ce weekend avec Barbe on sera en mode Ranked, Secure et hostage only, histoire de profiter des noobs, et avec les règles de cette vidéo :




Si certains veulent se joindre, venez, on sera sur le mumble CanardPC, autant vous prévenir, on sera surement saouls, pas au top de nos capacités (existent-elles ?), et surement plein de troll et de flame...

----------


## Redlight

> L'ACOG était surtout pratique pour les quick peek à moyenne / longue distance, et parce que ça apporte aussi une meilleure visibilité dans n'importe quelle situation.


Oui voilà elle sera un peu moins polyvalente, mais les mecs sachant vraiment jouer Ash la joue souvent à l'holo. Quand tu connais les lignes tu n'as plus vraiment besoin d'ACOG c'est un confort. Elle reste très puissante car sa capacité a clear des pièces est accrue à l'holo.

----------


## Shep1

> Designer notes pour le prochain patch : https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/e...tes-pre-season
> 
> Le changement pour Capitao est enthousiasment. L'air d'effet et ses 12 (au lieu de 19) de damage par tick me parait très fort mais à tester. C'est très fort car le feu peut maintenant tomber. Imaginer par exemple sur Consulat le défenseur qu'il y a systématiquement derrière le van blanc. Ou sur Chalet dans la salle des trophée. Tout ces endroits seront facilement contrable en tirant au plafond.
> 
> https://ubistatic19-a.akamaihd.net/r...2c8_344177.gif
> 
> Va peut être falloir penser à augmenter la taille de son projectile pour l'empêcher de tirer à travers un simple trou de balle (comme Shep).


Tu sais que j'aime bien les trous serrés pourtant. 

Spoiler Alert! 


Demande à ta sœur.






 ::ninja::

----------


## Redlight

Tain si je modobell, on aura des vacances pour plusieurs semaines.

C'est tellement tentant  ::trollface::

----------


## MAIVLY

> Ce weekend avec Barbe on sera en mode Ranked, Secure et hostage only, histoire de profiter des noobs, et avec les règles de cette vidéo :
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SnxRoxSap2c
> 
> Si certains veulent se joindre, venez, on sera sur le mumble CanardPC, autant vous prévenir, on sera surement saouls, pas au top de nos capacités (existent-elles ?), et surement plein de troll et de flame...


Pile quand je suis d'astreinte  ::cry:: 
C'est pas grave, je ferais le Sam  ::ninja::

----------


## Voodoonice

> Ce weekend avec Barbe on sera en mode Ranked, Secure et hostage only, histoire de profiter des noobs, et avec les règles de cette vidéo :
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SnxRoxSap2c
> 
> Si certains veulent se joindre, venez, on sera sur le mumble CanardPC, autant vous prévenir, on sera surement saouls, pas au top de nos capacités (existent-elles ?), et surement plein de troll et de flame...

----------


## Kaelis

_Ça tourne mal !_

----------


## Wedgge

> ACOG enlever du R4-C de Ash 
> 
> La commu R6 en PLS


Pas si sûr.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Allez, dès demain avec barbe on part là dessus :



On joue en ranked, hostage et secure, ça fait bizarre, mais on rencontre du gratin  :Cigare: 



edit : wtf ça ne marche pas...    
http://tof.cx/image/9HNFL

----------


## Frypolar

Ubi qui commence à faire des changements demandés depuis la sortie du jeu. C’est bien. C’est tard mais bon...

----------


## n0ra

Le mode ranked qui sort de bêta  :Drum:  
Introduction du pick & ban au mode ranked.

----------


## Redlight

> Le mode ranked qui sort de bêta  
> Introduction du pick & ban au mode ranked.


C'est le seul truc qualitatif. Le reste c'est juste une refonte de l'UI des menu. Dommage. Pas de refonte du ELO, pas d'introduction de map vote etc... C'est vraiment très léger.

----------


## n0ra

> C'est le seul truc qualitatif. Le reste c'est juste une refonte de l'UI des menu. Dommage. Pas de refonte du ELO, pas d'introduction de map vote etc... C'est vraiment très léger.


Oui voilà, tout le monde applaudit alors que rien ne change.

Par contre les autres changements ( nouveau bouclier, refonte de kanal, kafe, Mute, Glaz, Dokka ... ) sont plutôt intéressants.

----------


## Voodoonice

> C'est le seul truc qualitatif. Le reste c'est juste une refonte de l'UI des menu. Dommage. Pas de refonte du ELO, pas d'introduction de map vote etc... C'est vraiment très léger.


C'est déjà pas mal, mon seul regret c'est qu'il ne fasse pas une ranked pour les solo, duo ou full stack

----------


## Frypolar

> Par contre les autres changements ( nouveau bouclier, refonte de kanal, kafe, Mute, Glaz, Dokka ... ) sont plutôt intéressants.


Et tu vois quel point tu vas devoir défendre au moment de choisir ton opérateur de défense. La révolution  ::o:

----------


## Kaelis

Les changements pour les parties en casu ont l'air mesurés, ça m'ira très bien.

----------


## Voodoonice

Le patch Doliprane, le nouvelle opérateur qui peux capturer les drones des attaquants mais qui peux se faire hacké par Dokkaebi  ::XD:: 
La Hibana Elite  ::love::

----------


## n0ra

> Et tu vois quel point tu vas devoir défendre au moment de choisir ton opérateur de défense. La révolution


Je crois que ça c'est pour le nouveau mode, le mode "nouveau joueur" pour apprendre les bases du jeu.

----------


## Wedgge

Cette finale de l'enfer, 20 rounds sur la première map à l'instant  ::O: .

----------


## Voodoonice

C'est clair  ::XD:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Putain 12 à 10 la première map remporté par les G2

----------


## MrBishop

Hibana Eliteeeeeeee
Fack yeah  :Emo: 

10€ en moins de prévu.  ::ninja::

----------


## Noxx

Encore une victoire G2, ça devient très très long, perso je suis de moins en moins les compets.

Sinon le skin élite hibana est de loin le plus beau  ::wub::

----------


## Voodoonice

> Encore une victoire G2, ça devient très très long, perso je suis de moins en moins les compets.


T'a tord, c'est de plus en plus serré 




> Sinon le skin élite hibana est de loin le plus beau



Je confirme

----------


## Redlight

La première map était juste folle. Derrière Empire a eut vraiment du mal à revenir dans la match. Et sur bank G2 a déroulé le moindre fight qu'ils prennaient ils le gagnaient. Par contre même avec le ban de Jager ont a pas vu beaucoup de frag à la grenade. Je pense nottament à la position d'Echo de Scypher quand ils défendait Hooka qui aurait pu manger une grenade facile via le trou à drone VIP à chaque fois.

L'année 4 à l'air pas mal. Je suis content qu'ils arrêtent les cartes et se concentre sur le pool existant. La refonte du rank est trop légère pour moi. Car il ne faut pas oublié que si on nous sort encore un opérateur pété, il sera disponible en ranked (pas comme en PL). Du coup ça risque de prendre un ban systèmatique et de réduire les possibilités (ex : Lion en ce moment).

D'ailleurs le rework de Lion à l'air vraiment léger. Je m'attendait à une refonte total et en faite c'est juste un système à la Alibi qui dure 2 secondes et des tweaks dans les chiffres.

Le refonte de Glaz est vraiment execellente mais je pense qu'on va le voir disparaître du coup ou ça sera un opérateur de niche qui servira essentiellement à couvrir des plants là où c'est possible (Chalet garage ou Oregon basement par exemple). Ne pas pouvoir bouger c'est vraiment très handicapant. J'espère qu'ils vont rebuff les dommages de son fusil en contre partie.

L'un des plus gros apport pour moi ça va clairement être le shield. Une sorte de mini-Mira déployable partout ça va être fou. D'ailleurs ça me fait penser à une idée que j'ai mise ici il y a un moment: avoir un bouclier déployable sur lequel tu pouvais détruire des morceaux à coup de mêlée pour créer des meutrière. Sauf que c'est encore plus puissant avec les vitres pareballes et sans teint.

La refonte du casual est vraiment la bienvenue. Je pense que ça va grandement amélioré la santé du jeu.

Pas de nouvelle du crounch spam. J'espère que c'est l'une des priorité.

Et toujours pas de shooting range après 3 ans  ::sad:: . C'est vraiment trop long.

Le TTS qui dure 3 semaines au lieu de 2. C'est cool mais il faudra vraiment être très réactif au niveau patch dessus car pour Wind Bastion sur les derniers jours il n'y avait vraiment pas grand monde dessus.

Les nouveaux opérateurs reviennent dans un logique de gadget et de set up c'est vraiment positif.

Des images que j'ai vu, j'aime pas trop le style de la nouvelle Canal. J'adorai sa tour de contrôle et sont toit avec ses paraboles. C'était un design unique dans le jeu et j'ai l'impression qu'ils l'ont viré  :Emo: 

edit : sinon j'ai pu enfin tester la playlist SI ce weekend. C'était vraiment cool, les matchs se passaient super bien. Dommage que je n'ai pas pu en profiter plus.

----------


## Evene

> Je crois que ça c'est pour le nouveau mode, le mode "nouveau joueur" pour apprendre les bases du jeu.


Pour le nouveau mode :
 Possibilité de choisir le Spawn en attaque pour toute l'équipe

En casual :
 Chrono à 3:30 au lieu de 4:00 Possibilité de choisir un Spawn individuel en attaque (donc si) Objectif révélé aux défenseurs




> Pas de nouvelle du crounch spam. J'espère que c'est l'une des priorité.


Ils ont quand même dit que c'était work in progress.

----------


## Wedgge

Il a l'air bien venère le nouveau défenseur, entre le hack de drone et le rechargement du futur ça commence a devenir violent.

----------


## Noxx

> T'a tord, c'est de plus en plus serré


3-0 lors d'une finale, G2 a eu chaud sur Coastline mais derrière no match. Empire va devoir travailler pour bouger G2 sur un bo5. 

Fan du pick and ban en ranked, le reworks de kafé a l'air sympa par contre Ubi vient de tuer Glaz  ::'(: 
Le défenseur j'adore l'idée de récupérer les drones, l'attaquante entre Nomad, les claymores et elle on va s'amuser pour flank.

----------


## MrBishop

La fin de la saison approche à très grands pas, le TTS est déjà en ligne...

Mais ranked ce soir ! Donc si des gens sont chauds, venez. (surtout Wedgge, Tommy, Barbe, Eye, etc etc  ::ninja::  )
Ça sera la bonne occasion d'aborder la saison prochaine tranquillou.
DONC : ranked ce soir.  :;):

----------


## Redlight

J'ai peur qu'avec le reverse FF, ça soit la foire au troll. Imaginez une équipe se jetant sur une charge de thermite dans le but de le faire tuer. Je ne sais pas comment les teamkills simultané seront gérés. Mais ça pourrait se terminer avec un TK et la mort de Thermite aussi.

L'avantage c'est qu'il faudra être plusieurs pour troller. L'inconvéniant c'est qu'en cas de troll organisé il sera facile de faire tuer quelqu'un sans en subir les conséquence (kick de la partie). Imaginer 2 ou 3 gogoles entrain de vous tourner autour de de couper vos lignes dans l'espoir de se faire tirer dessus.

----------


## Voodoonice

> La fin de la saison approche à très grands pas, le TTS est déjà en ligne...
> 
> Mais ranked ce soir ! Donc si des gens sont chauds, venez. (surtout Wedgge, Tommy, Barbe, Eye, etc etc  )
> Ça sera la bonne occasion d'aborder la saison prochaine tranquillou.
> DONC : ranked ce soir.


Faite moi signe si il vous en manque 1
PS: J'ai pas le TTS  ::ninja::

----------


## Noxx

> J'ai peur qu'avec le reverse FF, ça soit la foire au troll. Imaginez une équipe se jetant sur une charge de thermite dans le but de le faire tuer. Je ne sais pas comment les teamkills simultané seront gérés. Mais ça pourrait se terminer avec un TK et la mort de Thermite aussi.
> 
> L'avantage c'est qu'il faudra être plusieurs pour troller. L'inconvéniant c'est qu'en cas de troll organisé il sera facile de faire tuer quelqu'un sans en subir les conséquence (kick de la partie). Imaginer 2 ou 3 gogoles entrain de vous tourner autour de de couper vos lignes dans l'espoir de se faire tirer dessus.


Tu peux déjà le faire, game SI, on roule sur l'équipe en face, le gars donne que des fausses infos sur le chat du coup on lui demande de se taire s'il n'a aucune info. De la il me tk, et il tk mon pote.
Game d'après je me dis dernier round et on gagne la game. Je prends Jager et il me détruit mes gadgets...la je craque, je le tk, son pote me tk. 
On repart pour un round, j'attends la une fenêtre, au moment ou je tire il passe devant, TK et ban 30 minutes....

----------


## Flipmode

Y'a un résumé quelque part de tout ça ?
J'ai pas pu tout voir j'étais en train d'accoucher (enfin ma femme mais c'est un détail).

----------


## Redlight

https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...egathread_six/

----------


## Voodoonice

> 3-0 lors d'une finale, G2 a eu chaud sur Coastline mais derrière no match. Empire va devoir travailler pour bouger G2 sur un bo5.


Je parlais de la compétition en général pas que la finale

----------


## Wedgge

> La fin de la saison approche à très grands pas, le TTS est déjà en ligne...
> 
> Mais ranked ce soir ! Donc si des gens sont chauds, venez. (surtout Wedgge, Tommy, Barbe, Eye, etc etc  )
> Ça sera la bonne occasion d'aborder la saison prochaine tranquillou.
> DONC : ranked ce soir.


Je serai pas là ce soir Bishop, je suis au Danemark pour 2 semaines, sorry bro'  :Emo: . Le rework de Glaz est assez intelligent (après 4 ans enfin un éclair de lucidité), à voir ingame mais sur le papier l'équilibre est là, cet opé est fait pour tenir des lignes pas pour zerg rush comme un saltimbanque.

----------


## Voodoonice

> Pas de nouvelle du crounch spam. J'espère que c'est l'une des priorité.


Si ils en ont parlé, ils ont montré une vidéo

----------


## MrBishop

> Faite moi signe si il vous en manque 1
> PS: J'ai pas le TTS


Bah vient mec, je disais juste Tommy, Wedgge etc histoire de citer des exemples.  :;):  
Je suis pas là en mode «que des Plat 3 minimum» hein, au contraire.

----------


## Redlight

Ubijustin (le barbu qui présentait les panels) quitte Siege. Mine de rien c'est un gros départ après celui de Marcel Caramel en décembre 2018. Ubi prépare la suite ? Ils n'ont pas encore essayé d'avoir leur part du gâteau BR non plus.

D'ailleurs on voit plus trop Leroy Athanassoff non plus. Il est toujours sur le jeu ?

----------


## Voodoonice

J'ai fait un gif rapidos sur le crouch spam

----------


## Redlight

C'est le lean (Q et E) spam ça Voodoo . Le crounch spam (C) c'est passer de la position accroupi à debout rapidement de manière répété.

D'où le nom de la meta actuelle QEC. Pour le moment ils n'ont traité que la moitié du problème et pas la plus importante à mon avis.

----------


## Voodoonice

Oui t'a raison  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Evene

Faut le dire si t'as pas confiance dans ce que je dis Redlight  ::P: 

CROUCH AND LEAN SPAM
We have identified a way to have a substantial impact on the viability of spamming crouch and lean commands. Currently, player animations allow players to snap from left to right lean, as well as crouching, without going through the full animation for that action. We will deploy a fix that prevents this from being exploitable in Y4S1.

We will continue to monitor the situation following the deployment of this fix, and take necessary steps should it not have the desired outcome.

https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/e...zon/index.aspx

----------


## Redlight

> Faut le dire si t'as pas confiance dans ce que je dis Redlight 
> 
> CROUCH AND LEAN SPAM
> We have identified a way to have a substantial impact on the viability of spamming crouch and lean commands. Currently, player animations allow players to snap from left to right lean, as well as crouching, without going through the full animation for that action. We will deploy a fix that prevents this from being exploitable in Y4S1.
> 
> We will continue to monitor the situation following the deployment of this fix, and take necessary steps should it not have the desired outcome.
> 
> https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/e...zon/index.aspx


Ah mais je sais qu'ils ont annoncé bossé dessus dans le dev diary de l'année 4. Malheureusement rien n'a été montré au six et on aura rien sur les serveurs de test. Et perso j'ai pas envie de me taper 1 année supplémentaire à tirer sur des kangourous. Et vu comment ils ont été vague au six en parlant du crounch spam. Ca m'étonnerai qu'on le voit pendant la S1.

----------


## Evene

Vu que c'est dans les notes de saison j'ai l'impression qu'on va avoir ça sur le test serveur. Soit là, soit au prochain patch dans les 3 semaines qui viennent.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Vu que c'est dans les notes de saison j'ai l'impression qu'on va avoir ça sur le test serveur. Soit là, soit au prochain patch dans les 3 semaines qui viennent.


Pour le tts je vais te dire, je l'ai dans 15 minutes.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Pour le tts je vais te dire, je l'ai dans 15 minutes.


Ah non pas encore dispo, mon mauvais.

----------


## MrBishop

Rappel : ranked ce soir !

----------


## n0ra

> Ubijustin (le barbu qui présentait les panels) quitte Siege. Mine de rien c'est un gros départ après celui de Marcel Caramel en décembre 2018. Ubi prépare la suite ? Ils n'ont pas encore essayé d'avoir leur part du gâteau BR non plus.
> 
> D'ailleurs on voit plus trop Leroy Athanassoff non plus. Il est toujours sur le jeu ?


Ubi travaille actuellement sur un gros jeu non annoncé encore ( E3 2019 ? ), cela dit je doute d'un Siege 2. Il est fort probable qu'il ait rejoint cette équipe. Leroy est toujours bien présent au développement de Siege.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Rappel : ranked ce soir !


pas dipo ce soir, ou pas longtemps malheureusement.

----------


## Frypolar

> crounch spam


_Crouch_  :;):

----------


## Wedgge

C'est l'accent de Massy ça.

----------


## Redlight

> _Crouch_


Même avec un crunch dans la main ?

----------


## MrBishop

> Encore une victoire G2, ça devient très très long, perso je suis de moins en moins les compets.


G2 c'est un peu le Barça de R6 quoi, c'est les meilleurs. Le problème c'est que ils ont énormément d'atouts et très très peu de points faibles :

- Kanto a incontestablement un des meilleurs aims pro, le placement de son crosshair est extrêmement précis. Il est pas spécialement rapide comme Beaulo, aucune fantaisie en mode quick peek et crouch spam, c'est juste que son viseur est toujours placé là au bon moment quoi.

- Pengu est le meilleur joueur du monde pour beaucoup de personnes, de par sa polyvalence surtout et aussi son expérience sur la scène R6.

- Fabian est un excellent leader. Il a pas de spécialité particulière, mais il lead PENTA puis G2, qui sont dotés de joueurs bien meilleurs que lui sur le terrain et pourtant il arrive à les lead en se faisant respecter. 99% des gens pourraient croire que c'est Pengu le leader, mais c'est bien Fabian le lead.

- Ils sont sur la scène depuis extrêmement longtemps, plusieurs expériences de finalistes à leur actif donc ils savent gérer leur stress / pression.

- Ils se connaissent depuis leurs débuts, tout simplement. Perso tu me mets avec Tommy, Jazz & Wedgge, j'ai une confiance aveugle en leurs compétences personnelles. Je sais que Tommy est parfaitement autonome en roaming, Jazz est un excellent entry fragger et Wedgge, je sais que si il joue sur objo, il va pas se faire tuer comme un toto hyper greedy. Parce que je joue avec eux depuis plus d'un an et qu'ils connaissent leurs tafs. Bah là c'est pareil.

Après je pourrais pas dire pour Goga et joonas, je les connais pas assez.

C'est très compliqué de bousculer G2 parce que aucun équipe quasiment n'a autant d'expériences qu'eux sauf Evil Geniuses à ma connaissance, qui sont un des seuls à avoir tenu tête à G2. Evil Geniuses est une composition similaire car très vieille elle aussi, avec Canadian, NvK, Necrox, Yung, qui se connaissent tout les 4 aussi bien que G2.
Les autres équipes ont tous de bons joueurs expérimentés et qui sont pros depuis longtemps (Astro chez FaZe, UUNO chez LSE, Slashug chez Rogue...). Mais quasi aucune n'a une cohésion aussi bonne et vieille que G2, chacun ayant plus ou moins souvent changer d'équipe.

----------


## Duncan Kalyon

Je dois bien l'avouer j'ai laissé tomber R6 depuis bien longtemps pour différentes raisons. Et autant les nouvelles annonces me donnent envie d'y refaire un tour, autant je ne peux pas m'empêcher de penser que chez Ubisoft on se presse pas quand même... 4 ans pour une playlist débutant ! 4 ans pour se rendre compte que se serait bien de réduire le prix dans anciens opérateurs ! Sérieusement... Ouais ok c'est cool, mais ça aurait pu e^tre fait largement plus tôt...

----------


## Kaelis

La playlist pour les débutants ça reste assez bidon. Un matchmaking plus performant profiterait à tout le monde quelque soit sur le niveau.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Bah vient mec, je disais juste Tommy, Wedgge etc histoire de citer des exemples.  
> Je suis pas là en mode «que des Plat 3 minimum» hein, au contraire.


Surtout que dans ce cas là t'aurais pas pu jouer avec nous non plus  ::ninja:: 




> Jazz est un excellent entry fragger.


Ça c'est vrai. Par contre, il va jamais beaucoup plus loin que l'entrée des sites. C'est dommage.

----------


## JazzMano

Albatard ça profite que je sois pas là pour parler, j'arrive dans un mois le temps de dl les mises à jours pour te montrer comment les choses se passent.

----------


## Redlight

Rappel toi tu n'as pas de grappin dans ce jeu.

----------


## Wedgge

Moi je sais comment les choses se passe, il faut à tout prix mettre cette séquence "_T'as rencontré le dieu en personne espèce de aargh_" sur villa en Op afin que ce mythe de l'entry fragger prennent fin (hélas ce dernier est tenu par un social traître). 

Jazz est cependant bien meilleur en défense ainsi que l'illustre cette merveilleuse séquence capturée par votre serviteur et exhumée des décombres fumant de feu mon alienware : "_La leçon de Jazzmano_"  ::trollface:: .

----------


## Gtag

> Ubijustin (le barbu qui présentait les panels) quitte Siege. Mine de rien c'est un gros départ après celui de Marcel Caramel en décembre 2018. Ubi prépare la suite ? Ils n'ont pas encore essayé d'avoir leur part du gâteau BR non plus.
> 
> D'ailleurs on voit plus trop Leroy Athanassoff non plus. Il est toujours sur le jeu ?


Oui et il a d'ailleurs commenté le panel de la roadmap avec les casters français.

----------


## MrBishop

> Jazz est cependant bien meilleur en défense ainsi que l'illustre cette merveilleuse séquence capturée par votre serviteur et exhumée des décombres fumant de feu mon alienware : "_La leçon de Jazzmano_" .


hahahaha putain, j'en peux plus, celle là + le "t'as rencontré le dieu", franchement t'es obligé de rigoler  ::XD:: 

Ranked ce soir sinon ! hop hop hop  :Vibre:

----------


## Voodoonice

On savais pour Hibana Elite



Mais Bandit n'a pas était annoncé ?  ::unsure::

----------


## Redlight

Et on comprend mieux pourquoi vu le skin  ::sad:: 

C'était si compliqué :



Et sa batterie



J'au aussi vu passer des skins rose peluche et licorne de la même source  :Facepalm:

----------


## Wedgge

Tient donc, Snot a fait un cosplay ?

----------


## Flipmode

Snot EST un personnage de cosplay.

----------


## Raoul Wolfoni

Y'en a qu'on pas l'air super optimiste pour cette saison

----------


## Redlight

Bah disons qu'à chaque saison c'est la même chose. Les nouveaux opérateur apporte de nouveaux bugs et les anciens restent, d'autre complètement inattendu apparaissent aussi. Et comme beaucoup persistent, ça devient vite un capharnaüm.

Et encore une fois le TTS contient des bouts d'anciennes version ou de la version chinoise. Je sais pas comment Ubi gère son jeu mais ça doit être un bordel monstre. Par exemple sur le TTS on a les icônes de mort de la version chinoise (celle censuré) et je ne sais pas si c'est volontaire ou pas mais on a les animations de courses du tout début du jeu.

----------


## Voodoonice

Maj du tts https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6TTS...server_update/

----------


## Wedgge

Pardonnez-moi je suis mauvaise langue, le fameux "coup du destin" était déjà dans l'op de ce topic : https://streamable.com/sqv14. Il va falloir songer à envoyer en mp a Kiwix tous ces moments de grandeurs CPC afin qu'il les compilent comme il se doit en donnant un second souffle à sa première série de vidéo, à ce propos dommage que Fabian le leader ait supprimé sa confrontation avec Bishop sur Yacht  :Emo: .

Concernant la vidéo de Jäger Himself (aka KRUGER) c'est inquiétant mais disons que on a l'habitude désormais et c'est sans doute ça qui me dérange le plus. Le nerf de Caveira lui ne me dérange vraiment pas au contraire.

----------


## MrBishop

Mizu m'avait retrouver le moment avec Fabian, il est sur une compil de R6 Highlights, un truc dans le genre

Rebelote, toujours présent ce soir !

----------


## Mizugashi

> Mizu m'avait retrouver le moment avec Fabian, il est sur une compil de R6 Highlights, un truc dans le genre
> 
> Rebelote, toujours présent ce soir !


 ::rolleyes:: 
https://youtu.be/QgYQpL6lJX0?t=308

----------


## Frypolar

> Et encore une fois le TTS contient des bouts d'anciennes version ou de la version chinoise. Je sais pas comment Ubi gère son jeu mais ça doit être un bordel monstre. Par exemple sur le TTS on a les icônes de mort de la version chinoise (celle censuré) et je ne sais pas si c'est volontaire ou pas mais on a les animations de courses du tout début du jeu.


C’est pas la première fois que l’état du jeu laisse penser que leur façon de développer ne colle pas du tout à un jeu service. C’est cohérent avec le fait de ne pas avoir de patches fréquents/rapides. On dirait ma boîte  ::ninja::

----------


## Wedgge

#Balancetonporc

----------


## Evene

Je pense que "l'improvisation" du game as a service pour Rainbow Six, c'est quelque chose qu'on ressent encore plus par exemple sur Ghost Recon Wildlands, où finalement la décision de game as a service est postérieure au développement ou d'une grande partie d'une développement. Du coup mal ils sont mal outillés, ont fait des choix technologiques non adéquats, ... etc. Même avec des bonnes intentions ça se paye.

----------


## Voodoonice

Il n'y a que moi qui trouve Outback pas terribles ?

----------


## Redlight

Ah j'adore voir des pros/ex pros NA (Bosco, Snake nade, Adam) full premade avec Kixstar joué à 15h00 sur les serveurs EU avec 100-120 ping avec 2 non classé entrain de déboîté des pauvres golds.

Et après ça se plaint quand ils tombent contre des premade full try hard.

----------


## Redlight

> Designer notes pour le prochain patch : https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/e...tes-pre-season
> 
> Le changement pour Capitao est enthousiasment. L'air d'effet et ses 12 (au lieu de 19) de damage par tick me parait très fort mais à tester. C'est très fort car le feu peut maintenant tomber. Imaginer par exemple sur Consulat le défenseur qu'il y a systématiquement derrière le van blanc. Ou sur Chalet dans la salle des trophée. Tout ces endroits seront facilement contrable en tirant au plafond.
> 
> https://ubistatic19-a.akamaihd.net/r...2c8_344177.gif
> 
> Va peut être falloir penser à augmenter la taille de son projectile pour l'empêcher de tirer à travers un simple trou de balle (comme Shep).


https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6TTS...r_patch_notes/

Comme prévu Capitao est trop fort sur le TSS et ils mettent son update en stand by le temps d'analyser les données qu'ils ont récolté.

Ma suggestion : 

- garder la nouvelle dispersion qui est juste géniale
- réduire l'aire d'effet de 20%
- réduire les dommage à 6-8 par tick
- empêcher de sprint quand on est pris dans les flammes et ajouter un effet qui trouble la vision
- empêcher la flèche de passer à travers un tout petit trou

Si vous avez une place chez Ubi je veux bien vous aider pour équilibrer les opérateurs  :Emo:

----------


## Flipmode

Proxeh qui se fait grillé  ::o:

----------


## Redlight

Il y a eut une communication officielle sur Proxeh ?

----------


## Flipmode

Non, j'imagine que, comme ils sont pas passés, y'a pas de suite... Dommage.

C'était même pas une team, pas de tag. 
Mais il est grillé maintenant même si il peut continuer à jouer. 

Et comme dans csgo si y'a pas de preuves, y'a pas de cheat  ::): 

Par contre la réaction de pengu en voyant le replay était priceless !

----------


## Wedgge

Le minimum quand on post ce genre d'info c'est de filer un lien ou de mettre une vidéo, parce que là tu balance le nom d'un manos que personne ne connait et dont probablement tous le monde se fout, on devine vaguement que c'est une affaire de cheat mais en fait non, on en sait rien vu que il n'y a ni preuve ni même une image qui sans nul doute doit exister quelque part, ailleurs. Please faites un effort on est pas sur Nofrag  :tired: .

----------


## Gtag

> Le minimum quand on post ce genre d'info c'est de filer un lien ou de mettre une vidéo, parce que là tu balance le nom d'un manos que personne ne connait et dont probablement tous le monde se fout, on devine vaguement que c'est une affaire de cheat mais en fait non, on en sait rien vu que il n'y a ni preuve ni même une image qui sans nul doute doit exister quelque part, ailleurs. Please faites un effort on est pas sur Nofrag .



C'est visible ici.

----------


## Flipmode

> Le minimum quand on post ce genre d'info c'est de filer un lien ou de mettre une vidéo, parce que là tu balance le nom d'un manos que personne ne connait et dont probablement tous le monde se fout, on devine vaguement que c'est une affaire de cheat mais en fait non, on en sait rien vu que il n'y a ni preuve ni même une image qui sans nul doute doit exister quelque part, ailleurs. Please faites un effort on est pas sur Nofrag .


Merde je te.
Je suis pas un site d'info je lance une discussion, tu n'as pas suivi ? Demande au lieu de faire l'amour à des mouches sur 11 lignes.

J'ai mis "proxeh cheat" sur google pour trouver un lien mais faut avoir internet.

Ouai je suis en mode osef depuis que je suis papa.

PARCE QUE JE SUIS PAPA ET JE ME FOUS DU RESTE !

----------


## Frypolar

Tiens, Insurgency, développé par un petit studio, vient de se doter d’un stand de tir permettant de tester toutes les armes et accessoires. C’est quand que celui de R6 arrive ?

----------


## Agano

Prévu avec la campagne solo  ::ninja::

----------


## MrBishop

Ranked ce soir les enfants, gogo  :Vibre:  Sûrement les dernières avant la release de la saison qui arrive ! Donc venez.  :;):

----------


## Flipmode

> Tiens, Insurgency, développé par un petit studio, vient de se doter d’un stand de tir permettant de tester toutes les armes et accessoires. C’est quand que celui de R6 arrive ?


Vous attendez pas les bonnes maj les gars, la vraie question c'est "à quand un mode BR ?"

----------


## Sorkar

> Tiens, Insurgency, développé par un petit studio, vient de se doter d’un stand de tir permettant de tester toutes les armes et accessoires. C’est quand que celui de R6 arrive ?


Quand il méritera de porter son nom  :tired:

----------


## MrBishop

> Ranked ce soir les enfants, gogo  Sûrement les dernières avant la release de la saison qui arrive ! Donc venez.


Rappel !

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Rappel !


Tu veux jamais jouer les bons jours !!

----------


## Wedgge

Je veux un shield tout pareil moi !!!!

----------


## Voodoonice

Blitz 2.0  :^_^:

----------


## ChaosNighT

Les news sur le TTS sont si conséquentes que ça, ou ça fonctionne plus de copier le jeu de base dans le dossier TTS pour juste faire une maj ? il me dl 60Go à chaque fois x)

----------


## Gtag

Oui, on refait le package pour cette màj.

le jeu devrait prendre moins de place au final avec Burnt Horizon.

----------


## MrBishop

Du monde pour ranked ce soir ?

----------


## MAIVLY

Yep !  ::lol::

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Maintenant, tout de suite !

----------


## Wedgge

Dispo a partir de 21h.

Edit : Par contre le son est complètement broken depuis une mise a jour récente ou c'est moi ?

----------


## MrBishop

Allez go les gars, chui là ce soir  :Vibre:

----------


## Evene

Proxeh que je connais que par ses deux clips de cheat. Mais le 2ième est encore plus beau, https://clips.twitch.tv/DifficultBea...SalsifyTriHard ça mérite un partage

----------


## Voodoonice

54 GB le patch demain  ::o:

----------


## Kaelis

Est-ce qu'on a une idée de la taille du jeu après ce patch ?

----------


## Gtag

> Est-ce qu'on a une idée de la taille du jeu après ce patch ?


ubi.li/vyvhf


Wind Bastion
Burnt Horizon
Taille du Patch

PC
79 GB
60 GB
54 GB

PS4
65 GB
40 GB
33 GB

XboxOne
75 GB
41 GB
38 GB

----------


## Redlight

> ubi.li/vyvhf
> 
> 
> Wind Bastion
> Burnt Horizon
> Taille du Patch
> 
> PC
> 79 GB
> ...


Ah ah j'ai lu un peu le forum officiel. Putain c'est chaud le niveau. Courage Bobby  :Emo:

----------


## Gtag

> Ah ah j'ai lu un peu le forum officiel. Putain c'est chaud le niveau. Courage Bobby


Bof, c'est juste un gros patch à  DL, mais quand tu gagnes 15 à 20 GB d'espace, je pense que dans trois jours les gens verront ça sous un autre angle.

----------


## skyblazer

Bon, je suis jouasse pour télécharger 54Go seulement s'ils corrigent le bug avec les GPU Vega. Autrement j'insulte leur grands morts.

----------


## Kaelis

> tu gagnes 15 à 20 GB d'espace


Ah ouais quand même  ::o: 

Super merci  :;):

----------


## Noxx

> Bof, c'est juste un gros patch à  DL, mais quand tu gagnes 15 à 20 GB d'espace, je pense que dans trois jours les gens verront ça sous un autre angle.


Clairement, ça va faire du bien.

----------


## Redlight

> Bof, c'est juste un gros patch à  DL, mais quand tu gagnes 15 à 20 GB d'espace, je pense que dans trois jours les gens verront ça sous un autre angle.


Je parlais de tes réponses sur les sujets des gens qui se plaignent de l'équilibrage des pompes ou qu'Ubi ne fasse rien contre les cheaters  ::ninja::

----------


## Frypolar

> ubi.li/vyvhf
> 
> 
> Wind Bastion
> Burnt Horizon
> Taille du Patch
> 
> PC
> 79 GB
> ...


Les gains sont pas dégueu  ::o:  Bien joué !

- - - Updated - - -




> Je parlais de tes réponses sur les sujets des gens qui se plaignent de l'équilibrage des pompes ou qu'Ubi ne fasse rien contre les cheaters


Un truc du genre "Les pompes c’est OP car c’est fort au corps-à-corps" ?

----------


## Redlight

> Un truc du genre "Les pompes c’est OP car c’est fort au corps-à-corps" ?


Ouais mdr c'est ouf.

Sinon pour ma dernière soirée de la saison, je me suis tapé la game la plus cancer que je n'ai jamais vu. Un team full dokka, lion, ying, blitz, finka ou glaz. Sur Kafe : appel et lion dès le spawn et ça rush quand t'es flashé. Une premade contre de la soloQ en plus. C'était complètement ridicule.

Et on va devoir se taper encore longtemps.

----------


## Redlight

Tu confirmes Bobby ?

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> https://external-preview.redd.it/R05...=webp&13c88be9
> 
> Tu confirmes Bobby ?


Lien cassé

----------


## Gtag

> https://siege.dangeraspect.xyz/asset...atorPrices.png
> 
> Tu confirmes Bobby ?




Carrément pas. :/

----------


## Redlight

> https://tof.cx/images/2019/03/06/a9a...43ad8de002.jpg
> 
> Carrément pas. :/


Je voulais dire est ce que les infos dessus sont correct ?

Le prix des opérateurs varient selon le nombre de mois d'ancienneté. Mais l'infographie parle de mise à jour des prix à chaque DLC d'où ma confusion. Et Ubinoty avait l'air d'acquéscier.

Pour faire simple est ce que le prix des opérateurs changera d'un mois à l'autre ou il faudra attendre la sortie des dlc pour avec une mise à jour des tarifs ?

----------


## Wedgge

On en parlait hier soir avec les canards, une des meilleures vidéo que j'ai pu voir jusqu'à présent concernant des points basiques mais primordiaux du jeu, quelque soit le niveau que l'on ait c'est utile, si tu nous lis Aherys superbe boulot  :;): .

----------


## Gtag

> Je voulais dire est ce que les infos dessus sont correct ?
> 
> Le prix des opérateurs varient selon le nombre de mois d'ancienneté. Mais l'infographie parle de mise à jour des prix à chaque DLC d'où ma confusion. Et Ubinoty avait l'air d'acquéscier.
> 
> Pour faire simple est ce que le prix des opérateurs changera d'un mois à l'autre ou il faudra attendre la sortie des dlc pour avec une mise à jour des tarifs ?


Honnêtement on n'a aucune info sur une potentielle modification des tarifs des opé pour l'instant.
Cet visuel, même s'il est très bien fait, ne contient absolument rien d'officiel.

----------


## Redlight

> Honnêtement on n'a aucune info sur une potentielle modification des tarifs des opé pour l'instant.
> Cet visuel, même s'il est très bien fait, ne contient absolument rien d'officiel.


Euh Ubi a présenté ça au Six :

----------


## Gtag

Je crois que c'était présenté comme un work in progress, j'ai pas vu de comm sur le sujet pour l'instant.
Après ça peut aller vite...

La tarification, c'est pas trop mon domaine, ceci explique peut-être cela.

----------


## MAIVLY

> On en parlait hier soir avec les canards, une des meilleures vidéo que j'ai pu voir jusqu'à présent concernant des points basiques mais primordiaux du jeu, quelque soit le niveau que l'on ait c'est utile, si tu nous lis Aherys superbe boulot .


Ok, je pense que je vais me regarder cette vidéo avant chaque session de jeu   :;):

----------


## Evene

Le dernier conseil spécial CPC de la vidéo d'Aherys, "Putain tu m'as dit de faire ça et je pouvais pas" ... "Non c'est à vous de le dire"  ::):

----------


## Redlight

> Le dernier conseil spécial CPC de la vidéo d'Aherys, "Putain tu m'as dit de faire ça et je pouvais pas" ... "Non c'est à vous de le dire"


Le problème c'est que le conseil est très ambigu. Il faut savoir faire confiance à ses mates ou son leader quand il donne une instruction mais également avoir la bagage technique nécessaire pour déceler que la situation est périlleuse.

----------


## Kaelis

Chui pas rendu

----------


## Shep1

> Chui pas rendu https://tof.cx/images/2018/12/21/565...26f7156024.png
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2019/03/06/b48...aa28716c3a.png


:patpat:

----------


## Voodoonice

::trollface::

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Chui pas rendu https://tof.cx/images/2018/12/21/565...26f7156024.png
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2019/03/06/b48...aa28716c3a.png


J'ai même pas vu passer le téléchargement moi.

Bon, ça inaugure le rank ce soir ? Vers 23h ?

----------


## Agano

Mais c'est quoi ces conneries de connards, 83 Go la màj?! On télécharge tout le jeu une 2e fois ou quoi?

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Mais c'est quoi ces conneries de connards, 83 Go la màj?! On télécharge tout le jeu une 2e fois ou quoi?


Pack 4k je pense

----------


## ChaosNighT

> https://siege.dangeraspect.xyz/asset...atorPrices.png
> 
> Tu confirmes Bobby ?


ça vient d'être tweet par compte offi ...

----------


## Kaelis

> Pack 4k je pense


Ouais probablement, c'était lent au démarrage mais avec la masse de données à télécharger et le monde dessus ça m'étonne pas que ça ait été lent. C'est reparti à vitesse normale après.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Il semblerait que la glissade soit toujours présente dans l'update...
Good job Ubi

----------


## MAIVLY

> Chui pas rendu https://tof.cx/images/2018/12/21/565...26f7156024.png
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2019/03/06/b48...aa28716c3a.png


*Rigole en 56k*




nan mais en vrai j'irai plus vite en allant chercher à pied le patch avec une clé USB au serveur   ::'(: 

je m'en vais pomper de la connexion fibrée chez des potes cette semaine, je ne tiens plus

----------


## Wedgge

Il semblerai que le revive passe de 50 hp a 20hp, à confirmer.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Il semblerai que le revive passe de 50 hp a 20hp, à confirmer.


Oui, c'était annoncé depuis le Six Invitational

Et sinon le patchnote est là : https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/e...m:154-76770-32

----------


## Wedgge

Elle est fantastique la nouvelle map, on dirait un mix de maison+favelas mais en balance  ::love:: .

----------


## ChaosNighT

Quelqu'un a eu les 600 crédits R6 d'ancienneté ? y'avait l'info dans les notifs, mais j'suis encore à 200

----------


## Redlight

Yep je les ai reçu.

----------


## ChaosNighT

Ok, j'ai du être oublié alors x)

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Quelqu'un a eu les 600 crédits R6 d'ancienneté ? y'avait l'info dans les notifs, mais j'suis encore à 200


Avec le Season Pass ?

----------


## ChaosNighT

Peut être, j'ai pas eu la notif sur mon autre compte sans season pass.
Après c'était marqué "en remerciement de votre ancienneté" 
mon main date de l'alpha, mon autre compte a moins de 3 mois donc je sais pas si c'est uniquement avec le season pass

----------


## Voodoonice

> Quelqu'un a eu les 600 crédits R6 d'ancienneté ? y'avait l'info dans les notifs, mais j'suis encore à 200


J'ai 1200 parce que j'ai tous les saison pass depuis le début  :Cigare:

----------


## Redlight

> Ok, j'ai du être oublié alors x)


Par contre je l'ai eut dès qu j'ai pris le season pass il y a plusieurs jours.

----------


## Noxx

La nouvelle map est très sympa à jouer, après forteresse ça fait du bien.

----------


## Redlight

Leak des prochains opérateurs :

----------


## Agano

Super, un danois avec un mélange de coréen et de brésilienne.

----------


## MAIVLY

> Super, un danois avec un mélange de coréen et de brésilienne.


Titre ?  ::ninja::

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

ça a l'air OP le défenseur. Un genre de camera thermique portative.
Faut voir comment c'est equilibré, genre anti flash tout le temps, antismoke à la façon d'IQ ou de pulse.

----------


## AgentDerf

J'ai testé en boucle la nouvelle map, je l'aime bcp. Très bonne ambiance, pas trop grande, mais suffisamment.

Pas encore trop vu si il y a des spots cassés ou pas. Juste à la limite en défenseur il y a peu de caméra je trouve, peut-être pour forcer à utiliser le nouvel opérateur qui vole les drones.

Par contre pas encore trop trouvé trop de vidéo sur youtube sur la nouvelle map et opérateur, les bons spots toussa toussa. Mais j'ai pas cherché longtemps.

Edit : Ah si Beaulo sur Mozzie :

----------


## MrBishop

> Bon, ça inaugure le rank ce soir ? Vers 23h ?


Merci mec, enfin quelqu'un d'autre qui prend l'initiative de peupler le Mumble R6. Un peu marre de faire le poissonnier qui essaye de vendre ses ranked tout les jours.

----------


## Evene

> Merci mec, enfin quelqu'un d'autre qui prend l'initiative de peupler le Mumble R6. Un peu marre de faire le poissonnier qui essaye de vendre ses ranked tout les jours.


A la fois qui de mieux que le poissonnier pour vendre du poisson ? xd

----------


## Wedgge

> Merci mec, enfin quelqu'un d'autre qui prend l'initiative de peupler le Mumble R6. Un peu marre de faire le poissonnier qui essaye de vendre ses ranked tout les jours.


Mais quel misérable petit ingrat, nos âmes égarées ne se rassemblent t'elles pas chaque soir en un céleste appel sous la bannière de ton charisme comme un seul homme alors que les trompettes bruissent de la clameur des combats à venir  :tired: ?

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Mais quel misérable petit ingrat, nos âmes égarées ne se rassemblent t'elles pas chaque soir en un céleste appel sous la bannière de ton charisme comme un seul homme alors que les trompettes bruissent de la clameur des combats à venir ?


Aucune idée.
Moi je croise jamais personne.
Même Eye, mon fidèle acolyte, mon bras droit, m'a abandonné pour des plaisirs féminins.

----------


## Aherys

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6npMEoPMho8
> 
> On en parlait hier soir avec les canards, une des meilleures vidéo que j'ai pu voir jusqu'à présent concernant des points basiques mais primordiaux du jeu, quelque soit le niveau que l'on ait c'est utile, si tu nous lis Aherys superbe boulot .


Je passe pas souvent, mais je vous lis.
Merci du compliment  ::wub:: 

J'ai sortie au passage deux autres vidéo depuis :

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Aucune idée.
> Moi je croise jamais personne.
> Même Eye, mon fidèle acolyte, mon bras droit, m'a abandonné pour des plaisirs féminins.


Sorry  ::cry::

----------


## MrBishop

Ranked ce soir si des gens sont chauds, ils me restent encore 8 games de placements à faire !  :B): 

Venez venez !

----------


## Agano

Vers quelle heure?

----------


## cereeee

Vous prenez les noobs à r6 (mais joueur fps vétéran)?  :Emo:

----------


## MrBishop

Yep on prends  ::happy2::  . On commencera vers 20h30 je pense !

----------


## cereeee

> Yep on prends  . On commencera vers 20h30 je pense !


Cool! Alors je serai là.

----------


## Wedgge

> Ranked ce soir si des gens sont chauds, ils me restent encore 8 games de placements à faire ! 
> 
> Venez venez !


J'essaierai d'être là Bibish.

----------


## MAIVLY

> Yep on prends  . On commencera vers 20h30 je pense !


Rhooo oui je viens aussi !

----------


## MrBishop

> Ranked ce soir si des gens sont chauds, ils me restent encore 8 games de placements à faire ! 
> 
> Venez venez !


On remets ça ce soir ! Let's go !

----------


## Shep1

> On remets ça ce soir ! Let's go !


Les mecs à 21h30 y'avait plus personne. Vous jouez sur cette merde de Discord ?

----------


## Wedgge

On a fait qu'une game ou deux, plutôt poussive d'ailleurs, j'étais sur le mumble perso je t'ai pas vu  :Emo: .

----------


## Wedgge

On c'est fait ddos salement au cour d'une partie avec Nado et Ffrow, le gars a insisté sur un round avant de se faire insta ban avec son pote au cour du même round, de rage il nous a kick de la game, j'aime ce jeu  ::XD:: .

----------


## Styxounet

> On c'est fait ddos salement au cour d'une partie avec Nado et Ffrow


Tu justifies ton rang bronze comme tu peux bro' 

 ::siffle::

----------


## Wedgge

Que neni, on a tous de même eu les points malgré le fait que le (les) hackers aient sabordé la partie.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Des gens pour le défi équinoxe aujourd'hui ? (gagner un round en premade de 5)

----------


## Kaelis

Je jouerai dans l'aprèm', d'ailleurs j'ai remarqué (après tout le monde je suppose) qu'on pouvait acheter deux boosters avec de points Uplay. J'ai eu un email pour me prévenir qu'ils allaient expirer.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Ouais j'ai cramé mes points avec ça. Avec leur conneries d'expiration là...

----------


## Medjes

Dispo aussi pour cet aprem. Je suis dans le chan mumble. Eye y est aussi, mais en mute...

----------


## Voodoonice

Je fini deux trois trucs et je passe

----------


## Typhonarick

Un nouveau trick pour Hibana afin de passer par un trou avec seulement 4 pellets :


À combiner avec le plantage de diffuser "retourné" pour rendre difficile l'accès au diffuser.

Ce trick pourrait éventuellement être utilisé contre un bandit trick pour passer à travers un trou, vu que 4 pellets suffissent.


Sinon, il y a du monde ce soir pour jouer ?

----------


## MAIVLY

> Un nouveau trick pour Hibana afin de passer par un trou avec seulement 4 pellets :
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qy6XDwbyJcE
> À combiner avec le plantage de diffuser "retourné" pour rendre difficile l'accès au diffuser.
> 
> Ce trick pourrait éventuellement être utilisé contre un bandit trick pour passer à travers un trou, vu que 4 pellets suffissent.
> 
> 
> Sinon, il y a du monde ce soir pour jouer ?


Super ce trick  ::o: 

Sinon, oui, moi !

----------


## MrBishop

Dispo cet aprem pour jouer !

----------


## MrBishop

Bon ok, c'est de la sécure, mais chui plutôt fier de moi pour un 4vs5  ::ninja::  



Que des wins en solo Q !
Et pendant ce temps là, j'ai essayer de faire des games via le discord officiel R6 et que des loses. Puis t'as ces anglais Gold 4 qui me les cassent parce que "_Pulse shotgun is bad dude u know_" et les mecs sont les premiers à mourir parce qu'ils sont trop greedy  ::XD::  Avec leurs accents de ham & cheese là, "what do fock men ??"

BREF.

La plupart des anglais avec qui j'ai joué sont toxic aussi, vraiment. En plus de faire des blagues de beauf et avoir du blabla useless dans les oreilles bah... Ouais, ils sont mauvais.

----------


## MAIVLY

> Puis t'as ces anglais Gold 4 qui me les cassent parce que "_Pulse shotgun is bad dude u know_" et les mecs sont les premiers à mourir parce qu'ils sont trop greedy  Avec leurs accents de ham & cheese là, "what do fock men ??"
> 
> BREF.
> 
> La plupart des anglais avec qui j'ai joué sont toxic aussi, vraiment. En plus de faire des blagues de beauf et avoir du blabla useless dans les oreilles bah... Ouais, ils sont mauvais.


Je confirme, le problème du discord officiel, c'est que le pick up, bah là il parle. J'ai croisé des joueurs sympas et qui se débrouillent bien, mais il suffit d'un gars relou pour te pourrir le groupe. Et pour expliquer à quelqu'un qu'il est juste lourd et qu'il vaudrait mieux qu'il parte, et bah c'est loin d'être facile  ::|:

----------


## Redlight

Quelqu'un sait pourquoi je gagne des FPS (de l'odre de 20) quand je joues avec le gestionnaire de tache ouvert sur mon second écran plutôt qu'avec R6 uniquement de lancé ?

----------


## Wedgge

Ton pc sait que tu le surveille, du coup pour pas passer pour un tire au flanc il monte dans les tours.

----------


## Redlight

> Ton pc sait que tu le surveille, du coup pour pas passer pour un tire au flanc il monte dans les tours.


Certainement.

Sinon j'ai essayé de jouer au TTS. Impossible de trouver une partie en playlist découverte, casu ou ranked. Je n'ai aucune estimation de fil d'attente. Du coup je me dit pas grave, je vais tester en chasse au terro ou custom. Bah le rework de Lion et Capi ne sont pas accessible sur ça.

Ubi du grand amateurisme  :Facepalm: . Je leur souhaite bonne chance avec les 3 pelos qui peuvent jouer au TTS pour tester leur modif...

----------


## Typhonarick

C'est bizarre que tu ne puisses pas tester le "rework" de Lion en custom sur le TTS. Il y a des déjà vidéos qui présentent le nouveau fonctionnement de Lion et de capitao lors de parties en custom.
Ce ne serait pas la même version ? _ (Je n'ai jamais touché au TTS, donc je ne saurais dire quelle version est actuellement disponible)._

Pour voir Lion en action, il faut aller à 5:08 :

----------


## Redlight

> C'est bizarre que tu ne puisses pas tester le "rework" de Lion en custom sur le TTS. Il y a des déjà vidéos qui présentent le nouveau fonctionnement de Lion et de capitao lors de parties en custom.
> Ce ne serait pas la même version ? _ (Je n'ai jamais touché au TTS, donc je ne saurais dire quelle version est actuellement disponible)._
> 
> Pour voir Lion en action, il faut aller à 5:08 :
> http://youtu.be/H7jS53oPv0g?t=308


C'est de la custom "online" qui nécessite d'être au moins 2 pour lancer la partie. Alors que la custom local tu peux la lancer seule.

----------


## mcr47

Pour peu de temps apparemment, à moins que ce soit un poisson d'avril, mais j'ai vu un stream donc non.

----------


## Kaelis

xdd

----------


## Voodoonice

Ils fournissent le LSD ?

----------


## Gtag

Demande à Bandit.

----------


## Voodoonice



----------


## Voodoonice

Sur plane, j'en connais un qui va être content ::trollface:: 



 ::XD::

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Pour peu de temps apparemment, à moins que ce soit un poisson d'avril, mais j'ai vu un stream donc non. 
> https://youtu.be/cyzqxRHLPpk


C'est live.

Sinon il y a des rumeurs de retirer l'ACOG de twitch (j'imagine celui du F2).

----------


## Kaelis

Bien vu

----------


## MrBishop

> C'est live.
> Sinon il y a des rumeurs de retirer l'ACOG de twitch (j'imagine celui du F2).


C'était une théorie de Matimio. Ils ne retireront pas l'ACOG de Twitch parce que son pickrate est vraiment pas très élevé, son F2 a déjà subit un nerf de dégâts, nerf du shock drone également. Donc nerf de dégats + nerf du shock drone + on lui enlève l'ACOG, je donne vraiment pas cher du tout de son pickrate.




Le mec c'est ptetre un des plus gros ambassadeurs de R6 et pourtant il démonte tellement le jeu  ::O:  _"gameplay sucks, maps sucks... There is no fun in Rainbow Six Siege"_
(on notera quand il vise la verrière avec son holo et se fait instant par un ACOG, bien entendu)

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> C'était une théorie de Matimio. Ils ne retireront pas l'ACOG de Twitch parce que son pickrate est vraiment pas très élevé, son F2 a déjà subit un nerf de dégâts, nerf du shock drone également. Donc nerf de dégats + nerf du shock drone + on lui enlève l'ACOG, je donne vraiment pas cher du tout de son pickrate.


C'est ses commentaires qui posaient la question. Mais par contre son pick rate est plutôt élevé au contraire, elle arrive directement après ash. Et concernant les dégâts d F2, t'es sûr de toi? ça ne me dit rien, pourtant je suis pas mal les news la concernant car je l'aime bien  ::): 
J'espère qu'ils ne vont pas retirer l'acog, je trouve ça un peu con de le virer en attaque.
Enfin on verra.

Edit :

Depuis ici qui est le retour sur les pickrates le plus récent.
Mais bon t'as aussi ce graph pour les défenseurs :

----------


## Redlight

Oui Ubi a déjà réduit légérement ses dégâts.

https://rainbowsix.fandom.com/wiki/R...es/Patch_3.2.2

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Oui Ubi a déjà réduit légérement ses dégâts.
> 
> https://rainbowsix.fandom.com/wiki/R...es/Patch_3.2.2


Oh wow, c’est plutôt récent en plus. J'avais complétement oublié.

----------


## Redlight

Sur le TTS : 

Ying

    Changes to the reverse Candela cooking mechanic. The longer it cooks, the less time it takes to explode.



Enfin ! Ca devrait limite la possibilité de flasher une pièce de 50m² et de rusher toute une team blanche.

----------


## Gtag

> Sur le TTS : 
> 
> Ying
> 
>     Changes to the reverse Candela cooking mechanic. The longer it cooks, the less time it takes to explode.
> 
> 
> 
> Enfin ! Ca devrait limite la possibilité de flasher une pièce de 50m² et de rusher toute une team blanche.


Sur le principe la Candela ne change pas, elles couvriront toujours la même zone.
La manière dont fonctionne le lancé à juste été inversé, pour être plus intuitif.

----------


## Redlight

> Sur le principe la Candela ne change pas, elles couvriront toujours la même zone.
> La manière dont fonctionne le lancé à juste été inversé, pour être plus intuitif.


Justement ça rend le flashage efficace de grand espace impossible avec le cooking inversé. Car avant tu préparais ta ying pour qu'elle détonnes plus tard tu pouvais donc enchainer jusqu'à 3 ying en les timant correctement. Avec ce système tu ne pourras plus.

Si tu lances ta premières sans la cooker, elle va détonner après 3s. Sauf que tu devras préparer ta dernières en la tenant en main. Donc tu ne pourras plus profiter de l'effet des autres et enchaîner. Les 2 premières détonneront alors que tu tiendras la dernière en main. Et tu ne pourras plus spammer non plus ça laissera un délai pour tirer sur la candela ou se mettre à couvert.


@bobby : vous avez résolu les problèmes de MM sur le TS ?

----------


## Kaelis

1000 heures de jeu et toujours des parties qui se jouent au poil de derche et à se taper des barres en escouade  :B): 

Les "événements" temporaires c'est pas une mauvaise idée mais le choix tronqué d'opérateurs limite trop. C'est vite lassant, heureusement qu'on a croisé des comiques.

----------


## Gtag

> Si tu lances ta premières sans la cooker, elle va détonner après 3s. Sauf que tu devras préparer ta dernières en la tenant en main. Donc tu ne pourras plus profiter de l'effet des autres et enchaîner. Les 2 premières détonneront alors que tu tiendras la dernière en main. Et tu ne pourras plus spammer non plus ça laissera un délai pour tirer sur la candela ou se mettre à couvert.


Okay, c'est plus clair comme ça, je comprends mieux ce à quoi tu faisais allusion.

Après pour le TS, il n'y a pas de problème de MM, je pense qu'il y a plus un problème de fréquentation.

----------


## Redlight

Je sais pas c'était bizarre à mon retour de vacances la semaine dernière j'ai voulu tester et j'avais beau rester 5min+ dans la MM (peut importe le mode) ça ne trouvais rien et l'estimation m'affichait 0:00.

----------


## Voodoonice

C'est la lutte finale groupons-nous et demain, l'Internationale sera le genre humain..... ::lol::

----------


## Redlight

Les mecs découvrent les sacrifices et l'exigence du  monde du sport professionnel c'est incroyable. Et il réclame 3 mois off  :Pouah:

----------


## Voodoonice

Ou sinon, ils peuvent (parce que Fabian et dans le même état d'esprit) abandonner et trouver un vrai job, histoire de voir ce que c'est la vraie vie  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Redlight

Attention je ne dis pas que ce qu'ils font c'est facile. C'est très exigeant et ça demande beaucoup de sacrifice. Mais c'est le lot commun de tous les sportifs de haut niveau. Et encore eux sont les mieux lotis avec une structure énorme qui les mets à l'abri. Il faut penser aux mecs de Mantis (APAC) qui bossent tout la journée et pratique R6 sur leur temps libre.

Un peu plus loin Pengu raconte qu'ils ont du travailler la nouvelle meta après le Six, pendant les semaines off justement. Mais ça fait 3 mois que la meta est figé et que les nouveaux opérateurs sont sortis et disponibles pour les pracs pour travailler la futur meta, ils ont branlé quoi pendant ces 3 mois ?

----------


## Voodoonice

Il a passé un bon moment à streamer sur Apex après le Six et passe beaucoup de temps à faire des Go4. Il fait ce qu'il veut, oui c'est exigeant de faire du sport de haut niveau. Mais il faut relativiser quand même, il a 1 match par semaine de Pro league, le reste c'est des prac et des strats j'imagine....

----------


## Redlight

> Il a passé un bon moment à streamer sur Apex après le Six et passe beaucoup de temps à faire des Go4. Il fait ce qu'il veut, oui c'est exigeant de faire du sport de haut niveau. Mais il faut relativiser quand même, il a 1 match par semaine de Pro league, le reste c'est des prac et des strats j'imagine....


Et ils oublient vite que ce sont eux qui ont réclamé un format plus long et de jouer plus souvent. L'ancien format type tournoi ne leur convenait pas du tout. Ca ressemble surtout à une gestion inadaptée de leur emploi du temps. Qu'ils prennent des jours off en semaine ça leur fera déjà du bien.

----------


## Voodoonice

Faut vite qu'ils se remettent les idées en place et qu'ils se dégonfle le teston rapido

----------


## Noxx

G2 a un besoin de renouvellement, difficile de rester au top et je pense qu'une absence à Milan fera un bien fou à l'esport R6.

----------


## Bathory

Je pense pas qu'ils doivent changer de line up, ils gagnent tout offline.

----------


## Redlight

> G2 a un besoin de renouvellement, difficile de rester au top et je pense qu'une absence à Milan fera un bien fou à l'esport R6.


Je pense que Milan n'est clairement pas un objectif pour eux. A mon avis ils font volontairement l'impasse pour s'octroyer des vacances et cacher des strat. Ils vont se concentrer pour le prochain Major qui a beaucoup plus d'impact et ils sont déjà qualifié. Pengu a un peu parler de Nomad par exemple et ils ne la sortent jamais alors qu'apparemment elles est incroyable en prac.

Après je pense que Joonas va poser problème à un moment donné. Il est capable de chose incroyable mais il est de plus en plus inconstant et ses saisons onlines sont de moins en moins bonnes. Si il doit y avoir un renouvellement (et ça arrivera) ça devrait commencer par lui.

----------


## Voodoonice

Je pense aussi qu'ils ne jouent pas vraiment cette saison de PL et clairement ils ne comptent pas forcer pour aller a Milan.

----------


## Noxx

Cette saison je suis plus la CL et que la PL, la bonne nouvelle est que Vitality roule complètement sur la league et va retrouver la PL la saison prochaine. La mauvaise nouvelle est qu'on a Xtreme Video et Supremacy qui sont 6eme et 7eme au classement.
Je regarde l'ensemble des matchs Xtreme étant un "fan" Millenium et j'ai du mal à comprendre le problème, peut être juste que l'après PL est difficile à digérer mais ils ne sont pas au niveau, la team choke énormément, pas les bons timings, hier contre Trust ils avaient aucune solution à proposer, ils gagnent des rounds sur des exploits individuels. 
A noté que Falko a été remplacé par Lion qui apporte déjà énormément.

Il reste 12 pts à prendre, le 4ème a 7 pts d'avance, faut y croire mais ça sera très difficile.

----------


## Voodoonice

Ouais d'ailleurs c'est quoi le problème avec Falko ? Ça avait l'air de bien se passer jusqu’à présent ?

----------


## Redlight

> Cette saison je suis plus la CL et que la PL, la bonne nouvelle est que Vitality roule complètement sur la league et va retrouver la PL la saison prochaine. La mauvaise nouvelle est qu'on a Xtreme Video et Supremacy qui sont 6eme et 7eme au classement.
> Je regarde l'ensemble des matchs Xtreme étant un "fan" Millenium et j'ai du mal à comprendre le problème, peut être juste que l'après PL est difficile à digérer mais ils ne sont pas au niveau, la team choke énormément, pas les bons timings, hier contre Trust ils avaient aucune solution à proposer, ils gagnent des rounds sur des exploits individuels. 
> A noté que Falko a été remplacé par Lion qui apporte déjà énormément.
> 
> Il reste 12 pts à prendre, le 4ème a 7 pts d'avance, faut y croire mais ça sera très difficile.


Falko c'est encore fait jeter parce qu'il est insupportable ? Je n'ai rien trouvé d'officiel la dessus mais putain c'est pas croyable le nombre de teams qu'il a pu faire et 0 remises en question.

----------


## Noxx

Aucune communication officielle, sur twitch on peut lire un problème de comportement mais la team demande de passer sur le twitch de falko pour avoir des réponses et j'ai un peu la flemme.

----------


## Voodoonice

La dernière fois que j'ai regardé son live, dimanche soir il me semble, il était avec Shaiiko et Skybuu..il a fait une allusion comme quoi il n'avait pas besoin d'arrêter que ce sont ses teammate qui le faisaient arrêter. Sur le coup j'ai pas compris, j'aai capté hier en regardant le match de son équipe

----------


## djey

action de la semaine ->

----------


## Voodoonice

Faut que tu mettes Twitter comme balise

----------


## Agano

Faudrait pas changer le titre du topic?

----------


## JazzMano

Si l'un de vous est chaud pour reprendre le topic, je dis pas non. Comme je ne peux plus y jouer, je n'ai pas du tout suivi l'actualité. Je met quoi comme titre en attendant ? C'est les polonais ou les australiens ?

----------


## Wedgge

Australiens (Mozzie et Gridlock), je propose un vote CPC pour désigner le digne successeur de Jazzmano qui perd les derniers instant de sa mourante jeunesse sur un BR qui à l'instar de ses congénères sent le foie de gnou.

----------


## Redlight

> Si l'un de vous est chaud pour reprendre le topic, je dis pas non. Comme je ne peux plus y jouer, je n'ai pas du tout suivi l'actualité. Je met quoi comme titre en attendant ? C'est les polonais ou les australiens ?


Tu ne peux plus y jouer ?

----------


## JazzMano

J'ai pas une connexion suffisante pour faire les maj.

----------


## Voodoonice

> Je met quoi comme titre en attendant ?


L'arc en ciel au pays des kangourous  ::ninja::

----------


## Voodoonice



----------


## Shep1

> Si l'un de vous est chaud pour reprendre le topic, je dis pas non. Comme je ne peux plus y jouer, je n'ai pas du tout suivi l'actualité. Je met quoi comme titre en attendant ? C'est les polonais ou les australiens ?


File l'OP a Red ou a Wedgge, ils suivent encore pas mal le thread.

See ya.

----------


## Voodoonice

Et Bishop, il a disparu ?

----------


## Voodoonice



----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Pas mal de changement, twitch est pas mal pick et jaeger aussi, j'aime bien ces deux OP, j’espère qu'il n'y aura pas de nerf.


Source des pickrates : https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/e...m:154-76770-32

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Leaks :



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Wedgge

C'est vieux ton truc, Red l'a déjà posté il y a plusieurs semaines.

Edit : Après une rapide vérif c'est quasiment le même en fait, a peu de chose près, le tien a l'air plus récent sans pour autant donner plus d'info, le précédent indiquait les possibles aptitudes des opérateurs.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Ah mince, pas vu passer ou alors j'ai oublié.

----------


## Redlight

Comme d'hab Kaosx est à la pointe de ce qu'il se fait sur R6 :



Pour les vétérans aller directement à 13:00  ::o:

----------


## Voodoonice

Plus personne ne joue a Rainbow  ::cry::

----------


## Wedgge

Coucou Bishop https://youtu.be/6OwpcTcSrMs?t=224 ahaha  ::lol:: !! 

En entier ici :

----------


## Redlight

Tiens j'ai joué avec Interro samedi. Il est vraiment cool

----------


## MrBishop

Reprise des ranked ce soir, si des gens veulent venir.  :;):  Perso je serais là ! Venez, ça fait longtemps.  :Emo:

----------


## Voodoonice

Salut Bishop, je croyais que t'avais été recruté par une team avec ton tag S4

----------


## MrBishop

> Salut Bishop, je croyais que t'avais été recruté par une team avec ton tag S4


Nop !

Ranked ce soir, oubliez pas les canards ! Faisons revivre un peu la commu CPC R6.  :B):

----------


## Typhonarick

> Salut Bishop, je croyais que t'avais été recruté par une team avec ton tag S4


En vrai, Bishop voulait tromper ses adversaires en révélant un faux niveau en classé.  ::ninja:: 


Pour ce soir, je serai de la partie s'il y a de la place vers 20h-20h30. Je suis prêt pour de la classé.  ::lol::

----------


## Wedgge

Je rentre que mercredi soir de Scandinavie sorry bro.

----------


## Shep1

Je suis dans Paris perso ce soir. Mais je me tâte à revenir un peu. Apex me gonfle de plus en plus.

----------


## Wedgge

:haha: . Il fait un japonais j'espère ?

----------


## Shep1

> . Il fait un japonais j'espère ?


Bonjour Wedgge.
Je voulais savoir, comment fais-tu pour faire des blagues sans humour ?
Voilà
Merci d'avance.

A vous les studios.

----------


## Wedgge

Je fais comme ta soeur, sans les mains.

----------


## Redlight

Merci pour les games c'était feuhn. Y a encore un petit niveau c'est cool, surtout au niveau des calls vous êtes vraiment à un niveau avancé de ce côté  :;):

----------


## Shep1

> Merci pour les games c'était feuhn. Y a encore un petit niveau c'est cool, surtout au niveau des calls vous êtes vraiment à un niveau avancé de ce côté


Je ressens une pointe d'ironie. Tu veux en parler ?

----------


## MrBishop

Non non, il était sérieux, parce que y avait vraiment un bon niveau hier. On a commencer une game à 0-3 pour tout remonter et finir à 5-3, remontada classique quoi. Y avait des calls, tout le monde était réactif, chacun utilisait son gadget, personne se faisait spawnkill tout les rounds comme un toto... Fin ça jouait safe et c'est le plus important.



A refaire !  ::):

----------


## Redlight

Bishop à tout dit, j'étais sincère.

Ca m'arrive d'être sympa.












Desfois  ::ninja::

----------


## Typhonarick

> Non non, il était sérieux, parce que y avait vraiment un bon niveau hier. On a commencer une game à 0-3 pour tout remonter et finir à 5-3, remontada classique quoi. Y avait des calls, tout le monde était réactif, chacun utilisait son gadget, personne se faisait spawnkill tout les rounds comme un toto... Fin ça jouait safe et c'est le plus important.
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2019/04/24/31f...d6efaf0a04.jpg
> 
> A refaire !


Au début, l'équipe adverse nous soumettait. On s'est alors révolté en milieu de partie. Et au final, on a réussi à réformer l'équipe adverse.
Ben oui, le nom de leur team était "Reformed".  ::): 

_Je ne suis pas fier de mon jeu de mot ... 
Mon jeu de mot n'est pas à refaire._

----------


## MrBishop

Hm..  :tired:

----------


## Voodoonice

Et hop, Shaiikoo est déban, vous pouvez remettre dix balles dans la machine  ::XD::

----------


## Gtag

Franchement, j'ai hâte de voir la suite.

----------


## Voodoonice

Ce qui est ennuyeux dans cette histoire, c'est qu'on ne saura jamais la vérité. Perso j'arrive pas à tranché. Il subsistera toujours un doute et ça risque encore de lui porter préjudice si il refait de la compétition. D'ailleurs, est-ce qu'une équipe prendra le risque de le recruter ?

----------


## Redlight

J'ai tendance à croire qu'ubi, qui l'a ban également de mémoire, ne prend jamais ce genre de décision à la légère.

----------


## Voodoonice

Ubi ban automatiquement à partir du moment ou ESL ban

----------


## MrBishop

Personne pour de la ranked today en journée ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Wedgge

Si, mais la mec il est midi, soit l'heure du petit déjeuner  :tired: .

----------


## Voodoonice

Pas dispo en journée, ce soir si tu veux

----------


## Styxounet

> Je fais comme ta soeur, sans les mains.


 ::P:

----------


## Wedgge

Aujourd'hui comme hier, Shep abonné aux balles dans la nuque, tandis que Bishop en véritable tacticien s'amuse a faire brûler vif son sauveur, Thermite, lequel dans des cris de rage incompréhensibles maudit son assassin sur 24 générations. Rien que de très classique in fine, mais on gagne c'est l'essentiel pas vrai Shep ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Shep1

> Aujourd'hui comme hier, Shep abonné aux balles dans la nuque, tandis que Bishop en véritable tacticien s'amuse a faire brûler vif son sauveur, Thermite, lequel dans des cris de rage incompréhensibles maudit son assassin sur 24 générations. Rien que de très classique in fine, mais on gagne c'est l'essentiel pas vrai Shep ?


Tu vas prendre le karma entre les deux yeux un jour toi.

----------


## Voodoonice

Enfin....

----------


## Redlight

Allez bien vous faire foutre les diamants qui ping sur les cams. Putain ça me rend ouf.

----------


## MrBishop

J'ai été Diamant, dois-je donc me sentir viser ?  :B): 

 ::ninja::

----------


## Agano

Moi je le fais mais j'ai une bonne excuse, je suis cuivre  ::ninja::

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

Haha ubi qui file un charm "raptor legs" (littéralement) aux "bug hunters" :

https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/e...hunter-program

Le charm en question :

----------


## JazzMano

Le retour de la légende, bientôt sur vos écrans

----------


## Redlight

On me dit dans l’oreillette qu'ils ont annulé la finale PL de Milan et t'envoi directement les trophées chez toi  ::ninja:: 



Sinon t'as suivi un peu l'évolution de la méta ?

----------


## JazzMano

Pas depuis 59,28 GB de maj non  ::ninja::  Mais bon, tu sais bien que c'est la meta qui s’adapte à moi.

----------


## Wedgge

Je réserve ma place, je veux être aux première loges pour assister à ce merveilleux spectacle de la nature que sera le retour d'un Jazzmanouche, ce sera un massacre  ::trollface:: .

----------


## Voodoonice

> Allez bien vous faire foutre les diamants qui ping sur les cams. Putain ça me rend ouf.

----------


## JazzMano

Le topic est à jour ! Merci de vous essuyer les pieds en rentrant.

Si mes apôtres veulent bien vérifier que tout soit vrai et juste afin d’illuminer les foules de mes connaissances.

----------


## Shep1

> https://tof.cx/images/2019/04/27/b58...de9e4eea8b.jpg
> 
> Le topic est à jour ! Merci de vous essuyer les pieds en rentrant.
> 
> Si mes apôtres veulent bien vérifier que tout soit vrai et juste afin d’illuminer les foules de mes connaissances.


C'est de la merde.

----------


## Typhonarick

Il y a une vidéo intéressante de Rogue-9 sur le début de développement de R6:S :


On y apprend les limites initialement recommandées pour la conception des gadgets/capacités spéciales des personnages. Par exemple, Jackal serait un intrus. Son "pouvoir" est trop "magique" dans l'univers de R6 ou des jeux en général. Jackal ne serait pas le seul (comme Lion et son drone ...), mais la plupart sont acceptables (thatcher et son EMP sont nécessaires au vu des gadgets à disposition).

Je crois que cette vidéo sur la saison Burnt Horizon n'est pas non plus passée (par Ubisoft NA) :

----------


## Voodoonice

Quelqu'un joue ?

----------


## MrBishop

Ranked ce soir les bros (ou même en journée).  :;):  Go !

----------


## JazzMano



----------


## Redlight

> https://tof.cx/images/2019/05/06/cad...9892adda33.jpg
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2019/05/06/47d...0b1af8ced2.png
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2019/05/06/e73...11f841ce80.png


Tellement hate de t'entendre rager sur les nouvelles maps  ::love:: 

Tu t'es arrêté à quelle saison, je me souviens plus ?

----------


## MrBishop

> Ranked ce soir les bros (ou même en journée).  Go !


!!

@Jazz : hâte de te revoir bébé

----------


## JazzMano

Ba vazy viens j'tattends  :Mario: 

Quand ils ont sortie la nouvelle Hereford.

----------


## Redlight

> Tellement hate de t'entendre rager sur les nouvelles maps 
> 
> Tu t'es arrêté à quelle saison, je me souviens plus ?


Je m'auto répond : Wind Bastion ça va. Je pensais que c'était plus.

Voir ton nombre d'heure sur Ash me bute toujours autant  ::XD::

----------


## Wedgge

Dispo ce soir pour carry Jazz et le voir rager comme un gros putois, tu seras la Bibish ?

----------


## MrBishop

Chui déjà sur le Mumble avec El Jazzeur

----------


## JazzMano

Bon en faite rdv demain pour moi parce que le jeu m'avait pas tout dl... Je fais ça cette nuit.

----------


## Redlight

Jazz il télécharge depuis le 26 avril  ::XD::

----------


## MrBishop

On cherche 2 last pour ranked sur le Mumble

----------


## Shep1

J'arrive dans 10 minutes

----------


## Typhonarick

Désolé pour la déconnexion et les erreurs multiples.  ::unsure:: 

Je me suis un peu emballé au début, je reconnais mon erreur pour thermite. Mais ce serait bien que chacun laisse l'autre finir de parler pour que la discussion soit constructive ... _(Je ne m'exclus pas pour cette remarque.)_
Après je n'étais plus motivé.  ::|:

----------


## Redlight

> Désolé pour la déconnexion et les erreurs multiples. 
> 
> Je me suis un peu emballé au début, je reconnais mon erreur pour thermite. Mais ce serait bien que chacun laisse l'autre finir de parler pour que la discussion soit constructive ... _(Je ne m'exclus pas pour cette remarque.)_
> Après je n'étais plus motivé.


Y a pas de soucis mais tu t'es énervé contre le Tatcher alors qu'il n'y avait pas lieu d'être. Tatch + Capi c'est easy pour ouvrir. Pas besoin de timing compliqué etc...

Pour étayer mon propos matte cette vidéo (a 10'51 mais la vidéo est excellente dans son ensemble) :

----------


## MrBishop

Le problème c'est qu'il y a un temps pour déconner et un temps pour être sérieux. En revanche, sur la dernière game, c'est pas à 0-2 qu'il faut commencer à se concentrer, mais dès le début du match ou alors à 0-1, grand maximum.  Sinon ça nous laisse pas assez de "marge d'erreurs". N'allons pas croire qu'on va faire tout le temps des remontadas, surtout quand t'as des plats en face.

Quand je demande 50 fois qui a une breaching charge pour un castle et que je dois faire ça à la charge Thermite, il y a un petit problème. Et le problème est encore plus gros quand je me rends compte qu'une fois mort et en cam spectateurs, on avait :
1/ des breachings charges normales 
2/ des grenades.

Si en plus de ça on se contente de rester dans son coin à cause d'un désaccord à propos de Thatcher et les bandits tricks, on est pas dans la merde. Et arrêter de râler pour quedal, KingGeorge n'est pas un exemple, ni Sixquatre, ni personne d'autres.

Et écouter les calls. Perso je m'en fous, j'avoue j'ai quasi fais aucun kills sur les games. Mais je donnais une très grande partie des calls et ça a aider mes coéquipiers à faire plusieurs kills, et donc nous mener à la victoire. C'est tout ce qui compte.

Bisous et amour !

----------


## Redlight

Hey utiliser une charge de Thermite sur un castle quand on attaque Penthouse y a aucun problème, on a besoin de ne faire péter qu'un seul mur. J'avais déjà utiliser une grenade sur pulse et j'étais en chemin quand tu as utilisé ta breach. Ce qui était la meilleur solution vu qu'il valait mieux garder une grenade pour un evil eye ou autre. Perso je faisait la gueule à personne. On a eut le malchance de jouer à 4 pendant les 2 premiers round tu l'oublies aussi.

Après si t'es en mode gros tryhard dis le tout de suite hein, j’apprécie pas de perdre mais on était plutôt en mode détendu. J'étais ni sur mes pick de conforts ni sur mes positions préférées et surtout pas échauffé.

----------


## MrBishop

On s'en fout de la charge thermite sur un Castle, c'était pour illustrer le manque de focus sur cette partie.

Et jouer correctement =/= tryhard. Si écouter les calls, c'est du tryhard, bah je tryhard tout les jours alors.  ::ninja::

----------


## Redlight

Bah je jouais correctement alors, pas full tryhard, mais pas n'importe comment non plus.

----------


## JazzMano

_Intérieurement, Jazz se réjouissait : il allait regrouper ses ouailles pas tellement impies, en vérité. Cette mansuétude et cette bonté vraiment chrétiennes lui avaient assis, parmi ses ouailles, une solide réputation de brave et d’honnête homme._

----------


## Redlight

Jazz après 6 mois dans la cambrouse et 8 jours de téléchargement :

----------


## Wedgge

Moi je le vois plutôt comme ça : 



C'est plus proche de la réalité m'est avis.

----------


## MrBishop

Personne pour game, là maintenant ?

----------


## Agano



----------


## Wedgge

Nobody pour jouer des games right now ?

----------


## MrBishop

Du monde pour ranked ? Chui avec Wedgge sur le Mumble (ou discord, as u wish)

----------


## Voodoonice



----------


## Wedgge

Edit : GoT c'est sur côté, ce soir  votre série favorite "Le retour de Jazzmano" Soon....

----------


## Wedgge

Comme promis : Le Retour de Jazzmano. 

Admirez pauvres fous !

----------


## Styxounet

Ca fait plaisir de vous entendre rire les copains  :;):

----------


## Voodoonice

Sacré remontada  après midi, mené 3-0 on remonte à 3-3 pour finalement s'imposer 5-4  ::):

----------


## n3fox

Il est à 8 euros en starter sur fanatical. Il vaut le coup sans les year chepakoi. C'est quoi la différence ?

----------


## Wedgge

Bonjour déjà, tu as toutes les infos en op.

----------


## n3fox

Bonjour déjà ? A chaque post sur le forum il faut dire bonjour ?  ::unsure::

----------


## Wedgge

Oui, c'est Khan il a dit. Mais juste sur ce topic. Et après 20h.

----------


## n3fox

Ah merde... Je suis carrément confus.... Cela dit sans faire le rabat joie mon premier post était à 19h48...  :Cigare:

----------


## Voodoonice

Je suis pas sûr que le starter pack soit la meilleur option  ::unsure::

----------


## n3fox

OK merci du conseil Voodoonice. Mais t'as pas dit bonjour...

----------


## Voodoonice

Ouais mais moi j'suis un connard arrogant, ça passe  ::XD:: 
Si tu compte prendre R6, je te conseil a minima la version Deluxe pour avoir les agents de la 1er année

----------


## Typhonarick

Normalement, l'édition "starter" a été arrêtée. Ceux qui la possédait ont vu leur compte upgradé en édition "jeu de base" contenant les opérateurs initialement présents à la sortie du jeu (sans ceux de la première saison inclut dans la version deluxe).
https://support.ubi.com/fr-CA/Faqs/0...tarter-Edition

Je pense que les clés "starter" marchent toujours, mais je n'en suis pas sûr.
Je ne connais pas le site de vente.

Entre Starter et deluxe (à 17 € en solde), il faudrait voir selon le temps de jeu que tu es prêt à mettre.
Peut-être qu'un week-end gratuit va bientôt avoir lieu avec la prochaine saison (dans moins d'un mois).

----------


## Gtag

> Normalement, l'édition "starter" a été arrêtée. Ceux qui la possédait ont vu leur compte upgradé en édition "jeu de base" contenant les opérateurs initialement présents à la sortie du jeu (sans ceux de la première saison inclut dans la version deluxe).
> https://support.ubi.com/fr-CA/Faqs/0...tarter-Edition
> 
> Je pense que les clés "starter" marchent toujours, mais je n'en suis pas sûr.
> Je ne connais pas le site de vente.
> 
> Entre Starter et deluxe (à 17 € en solde), il faudrait voir selon le temps de jeu que tu es prêt à mettre.
> Peut-être qu'un week-end gratuit va bientôt avoir lieu avec la prochaine saison (dans moins d'un mois).


Ouais ne tente pas les clé starter imo, ça risque d'être compliqué.
ça ne devrait plus être en vente...

----------


## n3fox

A priori celle de fanatical inclus les 20 opérateurs. Donc ce serais une starter améliorée. Après si il faut passer sans arrêt à la caisse pour en profiter ça me refroidi un peu..

- - - Mise à jour - - -

https://www.fanatical.com/fr/game/to...andard-edition

----------


## Shep1

> A priori celle de fanatical inclus les 20 opérateurs. Donc ce serais une starter améliorée. Après si il faut passer sans arrêt à la caisse pour en profiter ça me refroidi un peu..
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> https://www.fanatical.com/fr/game/to...andard-edition


Bonjour,
Oui c'est une clé standard et Fanatical c'est legit donc c'est bon.
Après, personne ne la fait donc je vais m'en charger :

Attention, R6S est un jeu très exigeant. Il y a un bon niveau sur le jeu et un contenu en opérateurs et en cartes prolifique qui t'obligera à passer à la caisse au moins un petit peu si tu accroches. Je souligne le si car vraiment le jeu peut avoir un aspect rebutant au début, et cela, malgré les efforts d'Ubisoft qui a fait une playlist "débutant" et des guides pour accompagner les nouveaux joueurs. Après une fois que tu commences à prendre le pli, le jeu est bon, il y a encore quelques bugs et problèmes mais c'est pas grand chose vis à vis du fun que le jeu peut procurer quand tu joue en équipe.

Bref, essaye avec cette version a 8€, tu risques pas grand chose, mais attends toi à te prendre des branlées sur le jeu.

Bonjour.

----------


## n3fox

Bonjour,
Effectivement payer pour me prendre une bonne branlée. C'est mon côté maso. Mais bon comme tu dis 8 euroboules je risque rien... 
Bonjour.

----------


## Voodoonice



----------


## MrBishop

Du monde pour jouer, là, MAINTENANT ?  :Vibre:

----------


## Voodoonice



----------


## Gtag

> 


ftfy

(Dommage de ne pas mettre le joli .gif  ::(: )

----------


## Redlight

Il claque le gif  ::love::

----------


## MrBishop

dispo sur mumble si jamais

----------


## n3fox

Bon ben j'ai fait le pas... Vous ellez pouvoir me rouster sévèrement. La premiere mission du tuto je passe les 3 premiers terro avant de me faire dessouder. Mais je m'entraine en réaliste  :Cigare: 
J'ai que ça a foutre en attendant les 100go de téléchargement...  ::|: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sinon les textures ultra hd ont un intérêt si on est sur écran 1080 ?

----------


## Shep1

> Bon ben j'ai fait le pas... Vous ellez pouvoir me rouster sévèrement. La premiere mission du tuto je passe les 3 premiers terro avant de me faire dessouder. Mais je m'entraine en réaliste 
> J'ai que ça a foutre en attendant les 100go de téléchargement... 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Sinon les textures ultra hd ont un intérêt si on est sur écran 1080 ?


Je ne les aient pas et je vis très bien sans. Faut voir R6S comme un jeu très compétitif, donc mieux ça tourne mieux c'est...

----------


## Sorkar

Je confirme une chose, c'est qu'on vois bien la différence entre les textures hautes par défaut et les ultra a dl en plus. C'est vraiment très joli, bien plus.

Par contre comme soulevé par Shep1, en multi, c'est pas un avantage du tout. Les ombres sont plus marqués, les textures ont plus de détails, plus de réfléchissements etc... ca devient forcement plus compliqué pour spot un ennemis.

Perso je jouait avec, parce que je me foutais du résultat des parties principalement.

----------


## n3fox

Bon je testerais les deux alors !
Quand je serais de taille à vous botter le cul je les enlèverais.  :B):

----------


## Sorkar

D'ailleurs, je crois bien que c'est le premier jeu que je vois dépasser les 100go ^^ Je sais même pas si il existe autre chose de cette taille.... (Idéal pour remplir un SSD  ::P: )

----------


## n3fox

C'est vrai que pour le coup c'est impressionnant !

----------


## Typhonarick

Il faut aussi savoir qu'avec le pack HD, le temps de chargement est augmenté à chaque nouvelles partie (changement de map). Donc s'il est très long, il faudra baisser la qualité des textures, sinon ton pc se fera insulté par les autres joueurs.  ::happy2:: 
Le pack HD augmente aussi le poids des MàJ (ça a peut-être été optimisé dernièrement, mais à la bonne époque, une MàJ : c'était 10-20 Go en plus avec le pack HD).

À part si le PC est très bon, si tu as la fibre et si tu aimes souffrir, je conseillerai de désinstaller le pack HD.


Si tu cherches des joueurs, tu en trouveras quelques uns sur mumble (selon la soirée).

----------


## Sorkar

Je l'ai re téléchargé il y a quelques jours, et c’était même +30go pour le pack HD. Par contre pour les temps de chargements, non là t’exagérè, ou alors t'as un soucis chez toi mais j'ai jamais eu aucun problème de ce genre (sur SSD, bien sur tout de même. Pas de soucis de fps non plus, 100 en moyenne)

----------


## Wedgge

> Bon ben j'ai fait le pas... Vous ellez pouvoir me rouster sévèrement. La premiere mission du tuto je passe les 3 premiers terro avant de me faire dessouder. Mais je m'entraine en réaliste 
> J'ai que ça a foutre en attendant les 100go de téléchargement... 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Sinon les textures ultra hd ont un intérêt si on est sur écran 1080 ?


Je te conseillerai dans un premier temps de faire les situations, puis ensuite quelques chasses au terro pour te familiariser avec le feeling du jeu. Déjà dans les options désactive les mod otages et secu de zone et ne conserver qu'uniquement le mode bombe. C'est celui-ci qui est joué en pro league et qui est le mieux équilibré en terme de sites a prendre d'assaut.

Pour les op concentre toi sur les plus importants et les plus simples Thermite/Thatcher en attaque(Ash je ne conseille pas sinon tu finira comme Jazz, extrait choisi Le Retour de Jazzmano.), Rook/Doc/Lesion/Kapkan voir Frost en def. Mais surtout passe sur le mumble et vas jouer avec les canards.

Edit: Oubli le pack hd, ça n'apporte rien si ce n'est des temps de chargement infinis, bonjour.

----------


## n3fox

Bon je vais le virer ce pack HD. Je ne serais pas là pendant quelques jours on est en famille allé voir Mickey !
Du coup a mon retour je viendrais faire un coucou sur le Mumble  :;):

----------


## Noxx

Très sympa le format que propose SixQuatre pour le Yunktis Royale, il y a encore 3 mercredis pour les sélections, j'espère que l'équipe ira loin, en même temps SixQuatre est très exigeant donc il y aura du boulot à fournir.

----------


## Redlight

Le format est super sympa j'ai matté un peu hier. J'ai un gros doute sur la capacité de sortir une équipe cohérente en revanche. Ils vont sélectionner 5 grosses individualité sans forcément une synergie entre eux. On verra bien.

----------


## Voodoonice

> Le format est super sympa j'ai matté un peu hier. J'ai un gros doute sur la capacité de sortir une équipe cohérente en revanche. Ils vont sélectionner 5 grosses individualité sans forcément une synergie entre eux. On verra bien.


Au contraire, moi je crois qu'il s'est entouré de psy est de plein de gens compétant qu'il y a des chances que ça aboutisse à quelque chose
Sinon nouveau teaser

----------


## Frypolar

Un jour il faudrait dire à la personne qui fait les vidéos que "nouvel agent" c'est mieux que "nouveau agent"  ::P:

----------


## Redlight

> Au contraire, moi je crois qu'il s'est entouré de psy est de plein de gens compétant qu'il y a des chances que ça aboutisse à quelque chose
> Sinon nouveau teaser


Bof le format de sélection reste le même et est limité. 1 pov par match, 4 sessions de play day. C'est très contraignant.

T'as beau être le meilleur analyste du monde si le mec que tu regardes est dans un mauvais jour où que tu rates ses moments clés c'est difficile a evaluer.

----------


## Voodoonice

> T'as beau être le meilleur analyste du monde si le mec que tu regardes est dans un mauvais jour où que tu rates ses moments clés c'est difficile a evaluer.


Justement non puisque c'est fait sur quatre semaines et il y a des vod, non c'est bien pensé leur truc

----------


## Redlight

> Justement non puisque c'est fait sur quatre semaines et il y a des vod, non c'est bien pensé leur truc


Ca ne fait toujours que 4 matchs par personnes et une seule personne pour spec qui ne peut donc capter qu'un dixième de ce qui se passe. D'ailleurs j'espère qu'ils vont mixer les équipes car certaines étaient clairement dominantes et là aussi ça joue beaucoup. Mais là encore c'est un paramètre de plus à prendre en compte.

----------


## CAIMAN

je pose sa la https://streamable.com/5zdrp T.T

sinon viendait faire des rankeds on s'amuse bien quand même

----------


## Evene

C'est pire de notre perspective. J'aurais du record. Je pense que c'est top 3 de mes pires round en 4 ans de jeu  ::P:

----------


## Sorkar

C'est possible de trouver des vidéo pour débutant pas faite pas des mioches / attardés / joueurs consoles sur ce jeu ? 
C'est assez désespérant cette "communauté"  ::|:  Je m'en suis tapé des pages et vraiment rien a garder.

Entre ca et "les 15 milles petits trou par lesquels l’ennemi te verra pas mais tu le verra pas non plus" qui servent globalement à rien pour un nouveau joueur qui connait pas les maps...

----------


## Orchys

> C'est possible de trouver des vidéo pour débutant pas faite pas des mioches / attardés / joueurs consoles sur ce jeu ? 
> C'est assez désespérant cette "communauté"  Je m'en suis tapé des pages et vraiment rien a garder.
> 
> Entre ca et "les 15 milles petits trou par lesquels l’ennemi te verra pas mais tu le verra pas non plus" qui servent globalement à rien pour un nouveau joueur qui connait pas les maps...


Ahah ! Tu décris si bien la commu' la plus présente  :^_^: 
C'est pourquoi j'ai eu du mal à pousser sur le jeu ... C'est dommage, car il est fantastique. Mais cette commu'... non, vraiment ...

----------


## Redlight

> C'est possible de trouver des vidéo pour débutant pas faite pas des mioches / attardés / joueurs consoles sur ce jeu ? 
> C'est assez désespérant cette "communauté"  Je m'en suis tapé des pages et vraiment rien a garder.
> 
> Entre ca et "les 15 milles petits trou par lesquels l’ennemi te verra pas mais tu le verra pas non plus" qui servent globalement à rien pour un nouveau joueur qui connait pas les maps...

----------


## Agano

Ca désigne quoi, le _GameSense_? La visée?

----------


## Sorkar

Merci Redlight, en effet ca a l'air bien plus supportable à regarder et les conseils sont bien plus adaptés a des débutants  :;): 

Sinon Agano le gamesens c'est plutôt ce qu'on pourrai appeler le "feeling", ou l'anticipation, comme tu veux. Un peu comme quand tu balance une grenade dans un coin sans y avoir vu quelqu'un mais parce que tu l'a déduis en fonction du contexte.

----------


## Redlight

C'est déjà pas mal avancé comme conseil.

Tu en as pas mal dans cette sélection aussi : https://r6academy.ubi.com/en/beginner-guides

----------


## Agano

> Merci Redlight, en effet ca a l'air bien plus supportable à regarder et les conseils sont bien plus adaptés a des débutants 
> 
> Sinon Agano le gamesens c'est plutôt ce qu'on pourrai appeler le "feeling", ou l'anticipation, comme tu veux. Un peu comme quand tu balance une grenade dans un coin sans y avoir vu quelqu'un mais parce que tu l'a déduis en fonction du contexte.


Ah oui, l'instinct quoi. Comme quand j'ai vu Maverick sur les caméras et que j'évite de rester dos à un mur  ::ninja::

----------


## djey

une vidéo du remake de la carte cafe à fuité -> https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...k_walkthrough/

Ça donne vraiment envie

----------


## Redlight

Changement de texture pour les barricades, du son aussi.

Et la lumière sur la carte à l'air très bizarre, j'ai l'impression qu'il manque plein d'ombres etc... Et certaines salles font vides (certainement à la demande des pros).

Changement de la ranked aussi : on passe au système mis en place pendant l'event du Six, avec pick & ban, rotation par 3 round et bomb unique. Ca va être l'occasion de croquer des mythos diamant  :Fourbe:

----------


## MrBishop

Pourquoi avoir rework Kafe entièrement ? Rework boulangerie et cuisine je veux bien, mais rework toute la map..
Toujours et encore des maps / metas à apprendre. Chui trop vieux pour ce jeu.  :tired:

----------


## MrBishop

leak entier des nouveaux opés : 

https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...neck_breaking/

----------


## Styxounet

> je pose sa la https://streamable.com/5zdrp T.T
> 
> sinon viendait faire des rankeds on s'amuse bien quand même


Ca fait bizarrement plaisir d'entendre ces crapules de Manly et Thypho :coeur::coeur::coeur:

----------


## Krogort

> leak entier des nouveaux opés : 
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...neck_breaking/


Ils ont l'air cool mais c'est un peu faignant quand même d'avoir recyclé les armes d'anciens opérateurs.
Surtout que Nokk c'est déja limite un pouvoir recyclé...

Sinon comme Bishop, encore une carte a apprendre...c'est bien pour le jeu mais c'est dur de garder un niveau correct.

----------


## Wedgge

> leak entier des nouveaux opés : 
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...neck_breaking/


Mais c'est Rainbow six James Bond édition en fait.

----------


## Typhonarick

Warden a aussi dû modifier ses yeux, sinon il n'y aurait pas moyen que ces lunettes rétablisse sa vue plus rapidement après être flashé. Même James Bond n'en serait pas capable. xD

----------


## Krogort

Encore une histoire de nanites !

----------


## Frypolar

> Ils ont l'air cool mais c'est un peu faignant quand même d'avoir recyclé les armes d'anciens opérateurs.
> Surtout que Nokk c'est déja limite un pouvoir recyclé...
> 
> Sinon comme Bishop, encore une carte a apprendre...c'est bien pour le jeu mais c'est dur de garder un niveau correct.


Le défenseur a des pouvoirs d’attaquants existants et l’attaquante a des pouvoirs de défenseurs existants. C’est vrai que c’est pas hyper original. Après il y a bien un moment où ils vont être à court d’idées totalement nouvelles.

----------


## CAIMAN

Après 3 jours sur la salle de briefing (discord de la commu fr) voilà un petit clip résumant bien l'état d'esprit et la qualité des games  https://streamable.com/e0ohd

----------


## JazzMano



----------


## Redlight

> Après 3 jours sur la salle de briefing (discord de la commu fr) voilà un petit clip résumant bien l'état d'esprit et la qualité des games  https://streamable.com/e0ohd


Mdr les pire calls du monde.

A gauche la.

Tu l'as vu.

Il est là où il a toujours été

----------


## Noxx

Empire champion de Pro League, ils ont sauvé 3 balles de match contre EG sur la 2nd map avant de rouler sur les restes de Canadian & co sur la 3ème. Content pour eux.

----------


## Voodoonice

Ouais bien content pour Empire, je supporte pas Canadian  :^_^: 
En ce qui concerne le rework de Café, je pense que ça va faire du bien, elle en avait du bien, et puis les rework on les assimilent plus vite que si c'était une nouvelle map. 
Et le Lésion élite on en parle ? Bizarre le look Robocop non ?

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> leak entier des nouveaux opés : 
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...neck_breaking/


Cool le recyclage des gadgets et des armes.

----------


## Redlight

Franchement il y a assez de gun dans R6 pour ne pas en ajouter de nouveau. Perso j'ai hâte d'essayer ces persos. Pas sur que Warden sera jouer vu le nombre d'outil à dispo pour voir à travers les smokes, mais sur des spots à flash ça peut être chouette. En revanche Nokk va être vraiment cool en ranked. La possibilité de pouvoir induire en erreur les adversaires est énorme. Mine de rien les caméras étaient depuis la sortie du jeu l'unique moyen totalement fiable de récupérer des informations. Elle change la donne. Par contre c'est encore un buff d'Echo qui n'en avait pas besoin.

----------


## Agano

Le costard de Warden est cool mais ça fait pas vraiment antiterroriste. On dirait un VRP de Groupama.

----------


## Voodoonice

> Franchement il y a assez de gun dans R6 pour ne pas en ajouter de nouveau. Perso j'ai hâte d'essayer ces persos. Pas sur que Warden sera jouer vu le nombre d'outil à dispo pour voir à travers les smokes, mais sur des spots à flash ça peut être chouette. En revanche Nokk va être vraiment cool en ranked. La possibilité de pouvoir induire en erreur les adversaires est énorme. Mine de rien les caméras étaient depuis la sortie du jeu l'unique moyen totalement fiable de récupérer des informations. Elle change la donne. Par contre c'est encore un buff d'Echo qui n'en avait pas besoin.


Il me semble que justement les drones d'écho peuvent la voir, ainsi que les drones piratés par Lizzie  ::unsure:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Le costard de Warden est cool mais ça fait pas vraiment antiterroriste. On dirait un VRP de Groupama.


C'est le costume type agent secret genre James Bond

----------


## Redlight

> Il me semble que justement les drones d'écho peuvent la voir, ainsi que les drones piratés par Lizzie 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> C'est le costume type agent secret genre James Bond


Oui c'est ce que je dis c'est un buff indirect pour Echo et Mozzie

----------


## Voodoonice

Ok, j'avais encore lu en travers  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Redlight

Marche pas ta vidéo

----------


## MrBishop

Ranked ce soir ! Venez jouer.  :;): 

La fin de la saison approche à grands pas, donc c'est l'occasion d'aller dans le grand bain et de jouer vraiment sérieux tout en s'amusant sans se dire "olala, je serai jamé plat 2". On le répétera jamais assez, *mais le casual ne constitue qu'une petite partie de ce que propose R6 Siege*. Et avec la nouvelle fonctionnalité pick & ban qui approche pour la saison prochaine, la ranked devient vraiment très intéressant et fun. J'insiste vraiment dessus parce que le ranked dure plus longtemps, on choisit sa défense, on choisit son attaque, il y a un enjeu = donc forcément tout le monde est beaucoup plus sérieux = aspect tactique du jeu qui se mets en place (les calls, installation de la défense, choix des opés selon les points...).

La casual ok, pas d'enjeu, tu choisis juste ton point de spawn en attaque et ton point de défense est déjà établis par le jeu avant le round. Attention, j'ai absolument rien contre ceux qui jouent en casu mais c'est clairement pas là où vous gagnerez en niveau si vous comptez vraiment vous améliorer et pérenniser sur R6 (sans compter que en casu, cimer les mecs qui se barrent en pleine partie et te mettent en situation de 3vs5 ou alors le MMR péter qui te placent contre des Plat 2 / Diamants).
La ranked, bien sûr que vous allez en perdre des parties classées, prendre des grosses raclées, surement perdre plusieurs fois votre Gold, mais ça vous forcera à donner le meilleur de vous même pour les prochaines parties. Vous fixer des objectifs. "Oh, chui Gold 3. Allez, je vise le Gold 1." ; "Oh, chui Gold 1. Allez, bientôt le plat".
Un footballeur ne s'améliore pas en jouant que des matchs amicaux.

Bref, le discours faisait un peu Didier Deschamps, mais c'est vraiment pour "rassurer" ou convaincre certains joueurs qui auraient peur / pas envie de faire de la ranked.

Puis on s'en fout du rang, les seuls prérequis sont d'être un chouilla motivé et de ne pas être salée poivré. Avec le temps, je me suis vite rendu compte qu'être salé h24 durant une partie n'est pas la solution.
Donc voilà, venez jouer et si vous avez des questions n'hésitez pas (le jeu est évidemment extrêmement dur donc c'est tout à fait logique de poser des questions).

----------


## JazzMano

> Marche pas ta vidéo


Comme ton skill !





> Théoden devant ses troupes


Tain je suis obliger de me pointer ce soir après un tel discours, on va les pétés &&&

----------


## Evene

> Ranked ce soir ! Venez jouer.


Tu débarques avant 00h30 ou bien ?  ::P:

----------


## MrBishop

Je suis là toute la soirée !

@Jazz : yes bb

----------


## Voodoonice

Vidéo ok 
+1 pour Bishop, le seul problème pour moi c'est que j'arrive souvent tard et jouer en ranked en soloQ faur vraiment avoir la foie

----------


## Wedgge

> Ok, j'avais encore lu en travers


Un peu langue de bois sur l'opération Health le Monsieur tout de même, on est à la limite du déni sur le fiasco de cette période. Après on sent bien qu'ils avaient vraiment la sensation d'être sur le fil du rasoir.

----------


## AgentDerf

Vous avez le bug aussi, ça fait 2 soirs quand je prend un opérateur avec une claymore (genre Twitch ou Thermite) ben je l'ai pas au début match, il déjà consommé.
Et en défense pareil pour les boucliers à déployer, genre je prend écho, et paf pas de bouclier dispo dés le début de la partie...

----------


## Voodoonice

Patch note de l'opération Phantom Sight

----------


## n0ra

> Ranked ce soir ! Venez jouer. 
> 
> La fin de la saison approche à grands pas, donc c'est l'occasion d'aller dans le grand bain et de jouer vraiment sérieux tout en s'amusant sans se dire "olala, je serai jamé plat 2". On le répétera jamais assez, *mais le casual ne constitue qu'une petite partie de ce que propose R6 Siege*. Et avec la nouvelle fonctionnalité pick & ban qui approche pour la saison prochaine, la ranked devient vraiment très intéressant et fun. J'insiste vraiment dessus parce que le ranked dure plus longtemps, on choisit sa défense, on choisit son attaque, il y a un enjeu = donc forcément tout le monde est beaucoup plus sérieux = aspect tactique du jeu qui se mets en place (les calls, installation de la défense, choix des opés selon les points...).
> 
> La casual ok, pas d'enjeu, tu choisis juste ton point de spawn en attaque et ton point de défense est déjà établis par le jeu avant le round. Attention, j'ai absolument rien contre ceux qui jouent en casu mais c'est clairement pas là où vous gagnerez en niveau si vous comptez vraiment vous améliorer et pérenniser sur R6 (sans compter que en casu, cimer les mecs qui se barrent en pleine partie et te mettent en situation de 3vs5 ou alors le MMR péter qui te placent contre des Plat 2 / Diamants).
> La ranked, bien sûr que vous allez en perdre des parties classées, prendre des grosses raclées, surement perdre plusieurs fois votre Gold, mais ça vous forcera à donner le meilleur de vous même pour les prochaines parties. Vous fixer des objectifs. "Oh, chui Gold 3. Allez, je vise le Gold 1." ; "Oh, chui Gold 1. Allez, bientôt le plat".
> Un footballeur ne s'améliore pas en jouant que des matchs amicaux.
> 
> Bref, le discours faisait un peu Didier Deschamps, mais c'est vraiment pour "rassurer" ou convaincre certains joueurs qui auraient peur / pas envie de faire de la ranked.
> ...


Bishop à chaque début et fin de saison qui remonte le moral des troupes c'est  :Emo: .

----------


## Voodoonice

> Vous avez le bug aussi, ça fait 2 soirs quand je prend un opérateur avec une claymore (genre Twitch ou Thermite) ben je l'ai pas au début match, il déjà consommé.
> Et en défense pareil pour les boucliers à déployer, genre je prend écho, et paf pas de bouclier dispo dés le début de la partie...


Retiré à cause d'un bug  ::unsure::

----------


## Redlight

> Vous avez le bug aussi, ça fait 2 soirs quand je prend un opérateur avec une claymore (genre Twitch ou Thermite) ben je l'ai pas au début match, il déjà consommé.
> Et en défense pareil pour les boucliers à déployer, genre je prend écho, et paf pas de bouclier dispo dés le début de la partie...


Désactiver en attendant de réparer les glitchs

----------


## Frypolar

> Un peu langue de bois sur l'opération Health le Monsieur tout de même, on est à la limite du déni sur le fiasco de cette période. Après on sent bien qu'ils avaient vraiment la sensation d'être sur le fil du rasoir.


C'est depuis toujours ça. À chaque fois qu'ils font une rétrospective ils en parlent en termes positifs ce qui n'est pas très honnête. Je pense qu'ils ne réalisent pas la différence entre ce que eux savent, depuis les coulisses, et ce que leur public a vécu.

----------


## Voodoonice

TTS day  ::):

----------


## Wedgge

> C'est depuis toujours ça. À chaque fois qu'ils font une rétrospective ils en parlent en termes positifs ce qui n'est pas très honnête. Je pense qu'ils ne réalisent pas la différence entre ce que eux savent, depuis les coulisses, et ce que leur public a vécu.


C'est vrai qu'après l'interview on a presque l'impression que l'Op Health à été un grand moment de communion avec les dev lesquels auraient reçu un soutien indéfectible de la part des vrais gamers. Dans mon milieu on appelle ça du révisionnisme et c'est pas très Charlie  ::ninja:: .

----------


## AgentDerf

> Désactiver en attendant de réparer les glitchs


Ok merci j'avais pas suivi cette info. C'est un peu violent Claymore et Bouclier déployable, mais bon on va attendre le patch.
Enfin ils auraient pu le retirer plus proprement, genre ne pas pouvoir le sélectionner en début de match. Enfin bref...

----------


## Gtag

> C'est vrai qu'après l'interview on a presque l'impression que l'Op Health à été un grand moment de communion avec les dev lesquels auraient reçu un soutien indéfectible de la part des vrais gamers. Dans mon milieu on appelle ça du révisionnisme et c'est pas très Charlie .


On va faire un vrai travail d'historien.
Tu peux citer tes sources stp ?

En vrai j'en sais rien, je pense que tout le monde n'a pas la même opinion là-dessus.

----------


## Redlight

Bah quand même difficile de nier qu'elle a eut un succès mitigé.

Dès son annonce déjà avec la map qui a sauté et les détenteur du season pass qui gueulaient. Ensuite dans sa gestion, de longue semaines sans aucun patch pour rusher à la fin. Et des promesses qui n'ont jamais été tenu (coucou la second partie de l'amélioration des hitbox). Sans oublier le fameux switch qui devait permettre d'effectuer des rollback en cas de mise à jour problématique.

C'est quand même devenu un même (Alexandre le dis) c'est pas sans raison.

----------


## Kaelis

> Ok merci j'avais pas suivi cette info. C'est un peu violent Claymore et Bouclier déployable, mais bon on va attendre le patch.
> Enfin ils auraient pu le retirer plus proprement, genre ne pas pouvoir le sélectionner en début de match. Enfin bref...


J'ai aussi mis du temps à percuter l'absence des claymores et des boucliers. Il y avait peut-être un message au menu principal que j'ai zappé à la va-vite.

Et j'oublie tout le temps de changer les gadgets sur les opérateurs concernés, c'est pas dramatique mais si c'était automatique le temps de corriger le problème ça m'aiderait.

----------


## Evene

ça c'est super cool comme changement 




> "We are adjusting how MMR is managed when a new Season of Ranked is released in order to improve the matchmaking experience at the beginning of a Season. In the past, we reset all players to a 2500 MMR at the beginning of the Season. Moving forward, we will reset MMR between the “middle” (2500 MMR) and your rank from the previous Season, with extremes above 3500 and below 1500 clamped to those respective values. This will also apply to placement matches."

----------


## Kaelis

Comme quoi le "beta" n'était pas qu'une décoration.

----------


## Gtag

> Bah quand même difficile de nier qu'elle a eut un succès mitigé.
> 
> Dès son annonce déjà avec la map qui a sauté et les détenteur du season pass qui gueulaient. Ensuite dans sa gestion, de longue semaines sans aucun patch pour rusher à la fin. Et des promesses qui n'ont jamais été tenu (coucou la second partie de l'amélioration des hitbox). Sans oublier le fameux switch qui devait permettre d'effectuer des rollback en cas de mise à jour problématique.
> 
> C'est quand même devenu un même (Alexandre le dis) c'est pas sans raison.


Je suis plutôt d'accord avec tout ça, mais après le jeu serait-il dans l'état dans lequel il est aujourd'hui sans l'Opération Health ?
Il y a eu un travail énorme fourni qui a aussi permis de pérenniser le jeu pour inclure plus de choses sur plein d'aspects.

J'ai l'impression qu'il y avait un choix à faire et je pense que de mon point de vue ça n'a pas été vain, mais personne ne peut affirmer avec certitude que c'était la chose à faire.

----------


## Redlight

> Je suis plutôt d'accord avec tout ça, mais après le jeu serait-il dans l'état dans lequel il est aujourd'hui sans l'Opération Health ?
> Il y a eu un travail énorme fourni qui a aussi permis de pérenniser le jeu pour inclure plus de choses sur plein d'aspects.
> 
> J'ai l'impression qu'il y avait un choix à faire et je pense que de mon point de vue ça n'a pas été vain, mais personne ne peut affirmer avec certitude que c'était la chose à faire.


Je pense sans hésitation que c'était la chose à faire. Sinon on en serait encore a "Hibana rehost"  ::XD:: . Mais est ce que ça a été suffisant je ne sais pas. Et je m'interroge sur la communication qu'il y a eut autour. Il y a eut peu être trop de promesse pour trop peu d'améliorations visibles et conséquentes pour le grand publique.

Mais bon perso je suis militant pour 3 saison de 4 mois au lieu du rythme actuelle. Pour permettre de réparer toute les choses qui nous gène encore (barricade cassé pour un joueur mais pas pour un autre, rollback dans les trous de rota etc.) et aussi éviter les désagrément les premières semaines de patch (avec du contenu mieux préparé) genre perte de FPS etc.

Déjà on a obtenu de stabiliser le map pool pour polir celle existante. C'est vraiment bien.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> ça c'est super cool comme changement


Ca c'est juste trop bien. On va enfin pouvoir jouer librement les premières semaines. Avant fallait attendre que les full stack de pro atteignent fasse leur premiers match.

----------


## Wedgge

Tout pareil, et si on devait prendre 3 mois rien que pour fix les problèmes de son ce serai bien, actuellement c'est une catastrophe. J'ignore ce qui c'est passé de ce côté là mais sur certaines map sa fait littéralement perdre des duels.

----------


## Gtag

> Tout pareil, et si on devait prendre 3 mois rien que pour fix les problèmes de son ce serai bien, actuellement c'est une catastrophe. J'ignore ce qui c'est passé de ce côté là mais sur certaines map sa fait littéralement perdre des duels.


Je te renvoie vers le patch note, il y a trois lignes, mais pas mal de choses derrière.
Bref prêtez-y attention sur le TS et donnez votre ressenti sur ce sujet précisément.

----------


## Redlight

> Je te renvoie vers le patch note, il y a trois lignes, mais pas mal de choses derrière.
> Bref prêtez-y attention sur le TS et donnez votre ressenti sur ce sujet précisément.


J'ai pas vu ces lignes. Par contre j'ai vu ça




> Drone fall SFX plays even though the drone was destroyed mid air.


Enfin  ::lol::

----------


## Wedgge



----------


## MrBishop

Un last pour ranked ?

----------


## Frypolar

> On va faire un vrai travail d'historien.
> Tu peux citer tes sources stp ?
> 
> En vrai j'en sais rien, je pense que tout le monde n'a pas la même opinion là-dessus.


J’en ai déjà parlé il y a un moment en refaisant un mini-calendrier des évènements mais en gros on a attendu 4 mois sans nouvelles pour annoncer qu’il n’y aura pas de contenu mais une opération Health. Premier problème : vous prévenez au dernier moment. Deuxième problème : à ce moment, on ne sait pas ce que vous avez branlé pendant 4 mois puisque vous annoncez que l’opération Health se déroulera sur les mois à venir (en plus du boulot sur la prochaine mise à jour de contenu donc). Lors de cette annonce vous faites des promesses. J’ai plus la liste exacte mais de mémoire ça tourne autour de la création du TTS, des hitboxes, du tickrate des serveurs, du killswitch et de la communication avec la communauté.

Dans les 3 mois qui suivent, on a assez rapidement vu les changements sur les hitboxes mais pas le reste et surtout pas la communication améliorée. Ah si, le TTS a fait un petit passage mais c’était genre 12h de tests, un truc ridicule. Par contre, ce qu’on a bien vu, c’est l’arrivée des lootboxes. Pour prendre de la thune avec des mécanismes de prédation bien vicieux, là c’est bon, il y a eu du temps. On a aussi perdu une map au passage.

Et un an plus tard, on a appris que c’était pendant cette période qu’une équipe complète a bossé sur le mode zombie.

Alors oui, mille fois oui, beaucoup de personnes, ici compris, ont accepté que du temps soit pris pour un gros refactoring. Il est même demandé de recommencer cette opération assez fréquemment. Mais, une fois de plus, je trouve extrêmement malhonnête de réduire l’opération Health à ce point positif en occultant l’attitude d’Ubisoft.

----------


## Evene

Bonnes games hier, avec un Jazz à fond jusqu'à ce que Weddge vienne le distraire  ::P:  Et après quelque uns de leurs fameux sketchs de duo comique, ça a bien joué. Bon après avec Caiman on est allé prendre 2 fessés bien sévères avec Iron, on aurait mieux fait d'aller se coucher.

----------


## MrBishop

Leak de Smoke Elite & Lesion avec animations :

----------


## Wedgge

J'aurais préféré que Nokk est accès à la MP5 au lieu du flingue moisi de Smoke en l'état ça n'a aucun sens, le défenseur avec un mix MPX/Smg12  ::blink:: . Vraiment pas fan des set up, quand aux gadgets c'est plus que moyen.

----------


## Gtag

Le FMG-9 est très bien je trouve, il n'est jamais joué parce que le shotgun de Smoke et vraiment pratique pour sa compétence.
Mis à part le fait qu'il n'a pas d'ACOG, c'est l'une des meilleures SMG.
Tu voulais peut-être insister sur l'absence d'AR ?

J'aurais personnellement préféré le SPAS pour Warden, quitte à le modifier un peu...

----------


## Wedgge

Après dans son design Nokk est plus cohérente avec une Smg qu'une AR effectivement, sorte de croisement entre Vigil et Caveira, l'absence d'Acog doit jouer aussi.

----------


## Redlight

J'aime beaucoup la FMG9 aussi. Je l'ai beaucoup joué au début avec smoke. Comme c'est une arme que peu de gens connaisse vraiment il faut peut être s'habituer. Mais en terme de stabilité elle est vraiment top, c'est une machine a HS.

----------


## Krogort

> J'aurais préféré que Nokk est accès à la MP5 au lieu du flingue moisi de Smoke en l'état ça n'a aucun sens, le défenseur avec un mix MPX/Smg12 . Vraiment pas fan des set up, quand aux gadgets c'est plus que moyen.


Pareil j'aurai préféré une MP5SD comme Echo. Ça colle mieux au coté furtif du personnage.

----------


## Shep1

> Pareil j'aurai préféré une MP5SD comme Echo. Ça colle mieux au coté furtif du personnage.


Ouai MP5SD et MP12SD en mode full silencieux c'est une bonne idée ça aurait même pu être dans ses compétences.

----------


## Wedgge

> Pareil j'aurai préféré une MP5SD comme Echo. Ça colle mieux au coté furtif du personnage.


J'avoue le flingue d'Echo en attaque  ::wub:: .

----------


## Frypolar

> J'aime beaucoup la FMG9 aussi. Je l'ai beaucoup joué au début avec smoke.


Mais oui  ::wub::

----------


## Voodoonice

Elle pue la merde la nouvelle café, complètement déséquilibré a l'avantage des défenseurs

----------


## Redlight

Un petit ban svp : https://streamable.com/fya5v

Derrière il a wallbang plusieurs fois avec un bon gros wallhack. Cheat 100% Il devait certainement booster des mecs de sa game sauf Zigi1 et Gintolho_Boie qui ont tenté de le TK. Certainement Goosebumps4i20 qui avait le même ping que lui.

----------


## Redlight

Les silvers en PL  ::XD::

----------


## Voodoonice

Quelqu'un fait de la ranked sur le TTS ?

----------


## Voodoonice

Allô il y a quelqu'un ?

----------


## Kaelis

Bah perso ranked ou TTS... pas intéressé.

----------


## Redlight

Joonas est remplacé par UUNO chez G2. Gros changement mais nécessaire à mon avis.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

@Ubi : si vous cherchez un analyste desk 

 :Indeed: 




> Après je pense que Joonas va poser problème à un moment donné. Il est capable de chose incroyable mais il est de plus en plus inconstant et ses saisons onlines sont de moins en moins bonnes. Si il doit y avoir un renouvellement (et ça arrivera) ça devrait commencer par lui.


 ::XD:: 


Prédiction numéro 2 : ça marchera pas, en tout cas pas aussi bien qu'avec Joonas.

----------


## Redlight

Grosse activité sur le topic  ::XD:: 

Wilkey est drop par Mouse Esport et prend apparemment sa retraire de joueur. Il cherche à être toujours actif en coach ou autre.

Entre lui et Joonas c'est un page qui se tourne quand même. Bon Joonas va surement retrouver une équipe mais ça fait des gros changement. Il ne reste que Pengu et Bounssi en tant qu'historique.

----------


## Typhonarick

Il y a une équipe d'irréductibles sur mumble qui jouent en attendant la prochaine saison !  :Cigare: 
On sera chaud patate pour accueillir les nouveaux opérateurs (ou joueurs).  ::lol::

----------


## Noxx

> Grosse activité sur le topic 
> 
> Wilkey est drop par Mouse Esport et prend apparemment sa retraire de joueur. Il cherche à être toujours actif en coach ou autre.
> 
> Entre lui et Joonas c'est un page qui se tourne quand même. Bon Joonas va surement retrouver une équipe mais ça fait des gros changement. Il ne reste que Pengu et Bounssi en tant qu'historique.


Je suis vraiment hype par BDS, Shaiiko, Jog, Renshi ça fait une base solide, Rxwd a déjà prouvé qu'il était au niveau (à avoir en lead par contre), et Masdemort je ne connais pas. Sur le papier la team est vraiment solide maintenant le niveau CL est très élevé mais la prochaine saison sera intéressante.

----------


## JazzMano

JazzMano de Nazareth dispense sur mumble la bonne stratégie en ce moment même !

----------


## MrBishop

Ranked ce soir les gars, venez ! La dernière de cette saison avant le déploiement de Phantom Sight *demain*. Donc venez tâter un peu du vrai R6 sans vous soucier du rank ou autres.

----------


## Redlight

> Ranked ce soir les gars, venez ! La dernière de cette saison avant le déploiement de Phantom Sight *demain*. Donc venez tâter un peu du vrai R6 sans vous soucier du rank ou autres.


Ca m'étonnerai que ça sorte demain.

----------


## Gtag

> Ca m'étonnerai que ça sorte demain.


 ::rolleyes::

----------


## MrBishop

Le TTS dure 3 semaines ? 
Bon bah ça sort Mardi pro alors  ::ninja:: 

Mais venez ranked quand même !  :;):

----------


## Redlight

> Le TTS dure 3 semaines ? 
> Bon bah ça sort Mardi pro alors 
> 
> Mais venez ranked quand même !


Bah je sais pas comment interpréter le smiley de Bobby. Mais étant donné qu'ils n'ont pas sortie de correctifs pour les glitchs sur le TTS, seulement des "gardes fous". Ca me parait prématuré. J'espèrais voir un fix sur le tts afin qu'on puisse le tester. Mine de rien c'est très handicapant de jouer sans claymore.

Après le soucis c'est que le TTS se vide donc le prolongé d'une semaine est limité niveau intérêt.

----------


## MrBishop

Normalement le TTS durent 2 semaines

----------


## Gtag

> Normalement le TTS durent 2 semaines


Non, plus depuis cette saison, comme l'a annoncé A. Rémy pendant le panel du SI.

----------


## Redlight

Dernier playday du yunktis royal ce soir. Les 10 retenus ont été annoncé. Le concept est vraiment pas mal. Bon apparemment il y a des incohérence (certains entry ont joué support) et ils manquent de temps (Sixquatre l'a reconnu lui même, il aurait préféré faire ça sur plusieurs mois). Mais j'espère que leurs équipes donneront quelques choses.

Sans même parler de PL ou de CL ça pourrait être un vrai tremplin pour les joueurs afin de rejoindre une grosse écurie. J'ai parfois l'impression que le pool de joueurs FR est en circuit fermé c'est pas très sain. Qui dit plus de compétiteur dit un challenge plus relevé et le niveau va automatiquement augmenté.

----------


## Gtag

> Dernier playday du yunktis royal ce soir. Les 10 retenus ont été annoncé. Le concept est vraiment pas mal. Bon apparemment il y a des incohérence (certains entry ont joué support) et ils manquent de temps (Sixquatre l'a reconnu lui même, il aurait préféré faire ça sur plusieurs mois). Mais j'espère que leurs équipes donneront quelques choses.
> 
> Sans même parler de PL ou de CL ça pourrait être un vrai tremplin pour les joueurs afin de rejoindre une grosse écurie. J'ai parfois l'impression que le pool de joueurs FR est en circuit fermé c'est pas très sain. Qui dit plus de compétiteur dit un challenge plus relevé et le niveau va automatiquement augmenté.


Ouais, il y a assez peu de joueurs FR qui font l'effort de jouer dans des équipes non-francophones, et je pense que ça bride pas mal.

----------


## MrBishop

Si des gens sont chauds, on refait des ranked ce soir. On lâche pas l'affaire.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

> Si des gens sont chauds, on refait des ranked ce soir. On lâche pas l'affaire.


Quelle heure ?

----------


## Wedgge

20h30/21h, Bishop y est déjà.

----------


## Kaelis

J'espère qu'Ubisoft va bien bien corriger la position des boucliers au prochain patch, j'ai du mal à comprendre les notes de mises à jour.




> Corrigé – Lorsqu'un agent équipé d'un bouclier se tournait, les vues à la 1re et à la 3re personne ne correspondaient pas.
> Corrigé – Les boucliers passaient à travers les agents lorsque ceux-ci s'accroupissaient puis les lâchaient

----------


## AgentDerf

Elle sort quand d'ailleurs cette nouvelle saison?

----------


## Kaelis

Vraisemblablement début de semaine prochaine (après 3 semaines de TTS, ouvert le 21 mai).

----------


## Redlight

> J'espère qu'Ubisoft va bien bien corriger la position des boucliers au prochain patch, j'ai du mal à comprendre les notes de mises à jour.


De mémoire ça c'est des bugs présent sur le TTS mais résolu sur le live, donc il ne faut pas en tenir compte de ce que j'ai compris.

La date qui tourne pour la nouvelle saison c'est le 11 juin.

----------


## Wedgge

> J'espère qu'Ubisoft va bien bien corriger la position des boucliers au prochain patch, j'ai du mal à comprendre les notes de mises à jour.


D'un point de vue extérieur ton shield formait un angle droit avec ton corps ce qui avait pour effet visuel un truc improbable ou tu n'étais pas couvert et j'ai de bonnes raisons de penser que ce n'est pas seulement un putain de bug visuel vu les bullshit que l'on prend ces dernier temps en shield.

Ce n'est absolument pas résolu sur le live j'ai eu deux killcam plus que foireuse avant hier avec Montagne.

----------


## Redlight

On sait si la réintroduction du dropshot est volontaire ou non sur le TTS ?

----------


## Gtag

> On sait si la réintroduction du dropshot est volontaire ou non sur le TTS ?


Non, c'est pas volontaire.

----------


## Redlight

> Non, c'est pas volontaire.


Toujours la quand on a besoin de toi  :Indeed:

----------


## Redlight

Un mec à pondu ça sur reddit. C'est franchement l'une des meilleure proposition d'idée pour opérateur que j'ai vu actuellement.

----------


## AgentDerf

Le cosplay qui pue la classe!!  ::love::

----------


## Gtag

Elle est trop forte elle, regardez ses autres cosplay c'est vraiment du beau travail.

----------


## Frypolar

> Un mec à pondu ça sur reddit. C'est franchement l'une des meilleure proposition d'idée pour opérateur que j'ai vu actuellement.
> 
> https://i.redd.it/kiip6ekpyr231.png


C’est super classe et il y a des idées intéressantes !

----------


## Barbe Rousse

ça manque de trampolines pour remonter par les trappes ouvertes.

----------


## JazzMano

Arc et Lynx m'emballe bien, le reste bof bof. (la map sur un bateau aussi me tangue bien)

----------


## Krogort

> ça manque de trampolines pour remonter par les trappes ouvertes.


Et d'armes recyclées  ::ninja::

----------


## Wedgge

> Un mec à pondu ça sur reddit. C'est franchement l'une des meilleure proposition d'idée pour opérateur que j'ai vu actuellement.
> 
> https://i.redd.it/kiip6ekpyr231.png


C'est excellent, moi je veux Sopros !!!  ::wub:: 

Après une des meilleures propositions n'exagérons rien, qui ici ne ce souvient pas de ton idée d'aspirateur/tondeuse a barbelé ?

----------


## Kaelis

Ils sont créatifs les piratains  :Sweat:

----------


## MAIVLY

Je ne sais plus qui avait dis ça, mais à la personne qui a annoncé que l'opération Outbreak était un test pour un jeu à part : chapeau, vos vœux sont exaucés   ::P:

----------


## Wedgge

*Rainbow Six Quarantine*, visiblement ce sera un standalone tactique à 3 joueur en co-op, ça sort début 2020.

----------


## Frypolar

> Je ne sais plus qui avait dis ça, mais à la personne qui a annoncé que l'opération Outbreak était un test pour un jeu à part : chapeau, vos vœux sont exaucés


Perso c’était pas un vœu, surtout vu ce que ça donnait. Pas que c’était vraiment mauvais mais pas intéressant au point d’en faire un jeu.

----------


## Voodoonice



----------


## Sorkar

Il veulent pas lacher la license Rainbow Six pour "pondre" des trucs pareils ? 

Chaque fois que je fois Ubi sortir un Rainbow je repense a cet épisode de South Park où Georges Lucas viole un pauvre stormtrooper sur le coin d'une table  ::'(:

----------


## Kaelis

Je ne pensais pas qu'ils en feraient un jeu à part entière, Outbreak était sympathoche mais vite lassant en plus de trop peu utiliser les spécificités du jeu de base. Faudrait un truc bien plus chiadé pour m'intéresser.

----------


## Redlight

> Je ne sais plus qui avait dis ça, mais à la personne qui a annoncé que l'opération Outbreak était un test pour un jeu à part : chapeau, vos vœux sont exaucés


C'est surtout que ça paraissait évident qu'ils n'allaient pas mettre autant de travail et d'effort pour un event temporaire de 3 semaines.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je ne pensais pas qu'ils en feraient un jeu à part entière, Outbreak était sympathoche mais vite lassant en plus de trop peu utiliser les spécificités du jeu de base. Faudrait un truc bien plus chiadé pour m'intéresser.


La destruction était nettement moins tactique. Tout finissait pas péter et tu finissait pas tirer dans tous les sens.

----------


## MrBishop

> Perso c’était pas un vœu, surtout vu ce que ça donnait. Pas que c’était vraiment mauvais mais pas intéressant au point d’en faire un jeu.


C'est pas parce que y a des trucs biohazards dans R6 Quarantine, que c'est forcément calquer sur l'opération Outbreak de R6 Siege hein.

----------


## Frypolar

> Je ne pensais pas qu'ils en feraient un jeu à part entière, Outbreak était sympathoche mais vite lassant en plus de trop peu utiliser les spécificités du jeu de base. Faudrait un truc bien plus chiadé pour m'intéresser.


Et puis le game design était chelou. On avait des ennemis assez rapides et résistants (déjà en général c’est l’un ou l’autre), des armes avec beaucoup de recul et des personnages incapables de tirer convenablement en se déplaçant. Rien qu’en conservant la règle de headshot de Siege (1 headshot = mort), je pense que ça passerait beaucoup mieux et ça favoriserait moins les fusils à pompe. D’ailleurs c’était un peu comme ça dans le premier Killing Floor quand on jouait Sharpshooter ou Commando et c’était très plaisant.

- - - Updated - - -




> C'est pas parce que y a des trucs biohazards dans R6 Quarantine, que c'est forcément calquer sur l'opération Outbreak de R6 Siege hein.


Ils ont mis une équipe complète sur Outbreak qui n’a rien sorti depuis. De plus on parle d’Ubi, s’il y a bien un éditeur qui essaie de réutiliser leurs précédents jeux, ce sont eux. Ne pas réutiliser ce qu’ils ont fait sur Siege serait sacrément dommage. Et si tu regardes une des vidéos de Quarantine, Bio en parle clairement.

----------


## Gtag

> La destruction était nettement moins tactique. Tout finissait pas péter et tu finissait pas tirer dans tous les sens.


 ::XD::  J'ai l'image de Tachanka en tête.

----------


## Kaelis

Pour Siege y a eu quelque chose hier soir ? À part pour la nouvelle saison j'veux dire.

----------


## Frypolar

> Pour Siege y a eu quelque chose hier soir ? À part pour la nouvelle saison j'veux dire.


Non ! Mais ils n’ont pas besoin de l’E3 pour communiquer autour de Siege vu qu’ils font leurs annonces lors des grosses compétitions.

----------


## Redlight

> J'ai l'image de Tachanka en tête.


C'est à peu près ça. Tu avais un setup de base qui volait en éclat tellement il y avait de mob qui te rushait.

Question subsidiaire : on connait la taille de la maj d'aujourd'hui stp ?

----------


## Kaelis

> Non ! Mais ils n’ont pas besoin de l’E3 pour communiquer autour de Siege vu qu’ils font leurs annonces lors des grosses compétitions.


Ok merci. De ce que je vois ce matin il y avait beaucoup de temps consacré aux jeux déjà en place pour annoncer les mises à jour (effectivement le genre de trucs qu'on voit très régulièrement quelque soit la période de l'année).

----------


## MrBishop

> Question subsidiaire : on connait la taille de la maj d'aujourd'hui stp ?


Uniquement la taille de la MAJ ?  :Cafe2:

----------


## Evene

> Question subsidiaire : on connait la taille de la maj d'aujourd'hui stp ?


J'ai vu passer autour de 4Go à confirmer

----------


## LtBlight

Personnellement j'ai téléchargé 11 Go.

----------


## Agano

Moi je demande à voir ce qu'ils vont faire. Avec la bonne ambiance ça peut donner quelque chose de bon, et étoffer un peu l'univers de R6. C'est juste dommage qu'ils ne se décident pas à pondre un vrai bon jeu solo/coop à la SWAT.

----------


## Gtag

Uplay : 7.39 GB
Steam : 5.9 GB

----------


## Redlight

Merci ! Et j'ai vu passé 11Go aussi, je verrai ce soir.

----------


## Gtag

Okay étrange...

----------


## Frypolar

Textures HD ?

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Je confirme 7,39 Gb pour ma part

----------


## Kaelis

10,29 gigots, j'ai les textures HD installées.

----------


## Redlight

> Okay étrange...


7.39 GB t'es un bon  :;):

----------


## Frypolar

Grosse amélioration du store  ::o:  Ça date peut-être, je découvre juste.

Edit : arf c’est pas pour tout le store. Dommage ça faisait envie  :Emo:

----------


## Redlight

Si vous voulez progresser : https://www.youtube.com/user/GRMPAaron/videos

Ce mec fait des vidéos commentées de ses parties et met en avant ses erreurs c'est assez intéressant.

----------


## M0s

> Si vous voulez progresser : https://www.youtube.com/user/GRMPAaron/videos
> 
> Ce mec fait des vidéos commentées de ses parties et met en avant ses erreurs c'est assez intéressant.


Sympa comme ressource, merci  :;): 

Bon sinon j'ai relancé pour voir un peu les nouveautés et y'a plein de bonnes idées et d'améliorations ça fait plaisir à voir. Seul petit bémol c'est les micro freezes d'une seconde ou deux en pleine partie, ça arrive aussi à certains d'entre vous? C'est lié au bug 100% cpu?

Pour illustrer, j'ai exactement le même problème que sur ce clip : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UAEU_LaI1Oo

----------


## Kaelis

J'ai eu des problèmes de fluidité récemment avec le framerate qui se casse la tronche pendant une bonne minute de temps en temps. C'est pas le même problème que toi visiblement.

En fait c'était un processus d'Avast (Behavior Shield) qui s'accaparait le CPU et étouffait le jeu  :<_<: 

Sinon les retouches sur Kafe ont l'air très chouettes après deux soirées dessus  ::):

----------


## M0s

Peut être que les freezes sont également liés à un problème de charge processeur qui sait, me reste plus qu'à investiguer avec le moniteur de ressources pour être sûr.




> Sinon les retouches sur Kafe ont l'air très chouettes après deux soirées dessus


Yep pour l'avoir testé un peu aussi les changements sont assez sympas.


Edit : Non j'ai rien dit en fait, après quelques tests ça a pas l'air de venir de la charge cpu qui reste stable sans pic particulier pendant les freezes. L'icône du ping s'affiche en jaune en haut à droite à chaque fois, mais pareil j'ai aucune perte de paquet ni de montée de ping vraiment significative à ce moment là.

Par contre, passer le processus en priorité haute semble avoir réglé le problème pour une raison quelconque.

----------


## MAIVLY

Je ne sais pas si c'est mon FAI, mais ma connection au serveur WE est bien plus stable en ce moment. C'est pas souvent que je peux dire du bien de ma connection alors j'en profite  ::wub::

----------


## Frypolar

En parlant de connexion, avant-hier j’avais 13-17 de ping toute la soirée, ça fait bien plaisir  ::):

----------


## Kaelis

J'ai toujours 9 de ping en partie donc rien de changé à première vue mais j'ai le sentiment que les affrontements sont plus brusques, c'est instantané en cas de trade, même plus le temps de cligner des yeux. 

Si l'autre ping (je me rappelle plus entre quoi et quoi, celui qui a été dissocié l'année dernière) a été réduit ça se voit.

----------


## Gtag

Tu pensais à ça Kaelis ?

----------


## Kaelis

Je suis pas sûr que ça soit ça. En gros j'avais arrêté de jouer à l'Opération Health forcément et en revenant quelques mois plus tard j'ai remarqué que les pings affichés en jeu avaient nettement chuté. On m'a expliqué que le ping avait été séparé en deux (une chaîne de trois avec le datacenter au milieu coupée en deux un truc dans le genre). 

Enfin bref on se serai retrouvé avec un ping affiché non représentatif du total.

----------


## Frypolar

> Je suis pas sûr que ça soit ça. En gros j'avais arrêté de jouer à l'Opération Health forcément et en revenant quelques mois plus tard j'ai remarqué que les pings affichés en jeu avaient nettement chuté. On m'a expliqué que le ping avait été séparé en deux (une chaîne de trois avec le datacenter au milieu coupée en deux un truc dans le genre). 
> 
> Enfin bref on se serai retrouvé avec un ping affiché non représentatif du total.


La valeur affichée tenait compte du temps de calcul côté serveur (et/ou client) ce qui n’a pas de sens pour un ping.

----------


## n0ra

TSM entre dans la compétition !

https://tsm.gg/preview/tsm-signs-rai...03233971598d42

----------


## MrBishop

On va voir de quoi Beaulo est capable haha
Il va tomber sur des mecs qui font moins de gestes «rapides» que lui mais avec un placement crosshair tellement parfait que ça va lui faire tout drôle au p'tit prodige.  ::ninja::

----------


## Redlight

Mouais ce genre d'acquisition je trouve ça naze. S'ils sont relégués en CL tu peux être sur qu'ils vont lâcher la line-up. C'est de l'opportunisme.

----------


## Redlight

@Bobby : Tu sais si le changement de pénétration des balles est volontaire ou bien si c'est un bug ? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iXRs...outu.be&t=1019

----------


## Gtag

> @Bobby : Tu sais si le changement de pénétration des balles est volontaire ou bien si c'est un bug ? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iXRs...outu.be&t=1019


J'ai vu ça, j'ai pas de réponse sur le sujet pour le moment, je me renseigne.

----------


## Redlight



----------


## MrBishop

Absence indéterminée, mon SSD a lâcher, donc flute.

----------


## MAIVLY

> Absence indéterminée, mon SSD a lâcher, donc flute.


F  ::sad::

----------


## Voodoonice

> @Bobby : Tu sais si le changement de pénétration des balles est volontaire ou bien si c'est un bug ? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iXRs...outu.be&t=1019


Putain les balles qui ne traversent plus que les vitres  ::XD::

----------


## Wedgge

> Absence indéterminée, mon SSD a lâcher, donc flute.


MoOondee cruel !  :Emo: 

J'espère que tu vas pouvoir régler ton problème. De mon côté je vais faire une très longue pause sur r6, j'ai plus tellement l'envie de jouer et le jeu ne m'attire plus autant qu'avant, il y a un je ne sais quoi qui fait que je n'accroche plus, l'orientation prise par le jeu sans doute.

----------


## Voodoonice

Du coup plus personne pour la ranked  ::huh::  ::cry::

----------


## Redlight

> Absence indéterminée, mon SSD a lâcher, donc flute.


https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/5...1#post12383398

----------


## MrBishop

> https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/5...1#post12383398


Merci bb, mais j'avais déjà acheter envoyer mon ordi au réparateur  :Emo: 

back du coup, c'est réparer !

----------


## Redlight

> Merci bb, mais j'avais déjà acheter envoyer mon ordi au réparateur 
> 
> back du coup, c'est réparer !


Si tu veux économiser la main d'oeuvre tu me le dis la prochaine fois, je te l'installe ton truc.

----------


## Frypolar

> Si tu veux économiser la main d'oeuvre tu me le dis la prochaine fois, je te l'installe ton truc.


Et comme ça il peut apprendre  :;):  C'est doublement plus intéressant. Savoir changer un disque dur c'est quand même très utile.

----------


## Voodoonice

Personne pour jouer, nous sommes deux sur Mumble

----------


## Redlight

2 cheaters : https://r6tab.com/2e3487b7-39ec-48a3-8f57-b0b0fb3171df - https://r6tab.com/5c7d3fed-849a-4e8b-993e-502329679d35 TP + tue tout le monde pendant la phase de drone.
1 boosted : https://r6tab.com/58ce2b97-784e-4d7b-a43c-0837af5d1b07

Tu peux ban demander le ban à 3000%.

Bon bah j'ai un ban de 30min pour TK  :Emo:

----------


## Kaelis

J'ai eu un gros patch à télécharger (genre 1,6 giga) aucune idée de ce que ça pouvait être.

----------


## Barbe Rousse

Maintenance d'après le Twitter : https://twitter.com/Rainbow6Game/sta...09909474029569

Pas plus d'infos sur ce qu'ils ont ajouté comme bugs par contre

----------


## Kaelis

Ok cimer

----------


## MAIVLY

alors, nouveau type de bug bizarre, je suis tombé sur une personne en face qui TK un pote, se tue en tirant sur un autre (FF activé) puis s'amuse à taper dans le chat "<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<..."
Dès que le message apparaît, on se prend une demi seconde de lag... 
Yen a qui n'ont que ça à faire sérieux  ::|:

----------


## Kaelis

Ah ça serait ça le "chat lag" dont se plaignait un type en face hier soir...

Ces jours-ci la qualité du multi est médiocre, entre ce genre de lag, les serveurs qui pètent les plombs et les persos/gadgets désactivés ça commence à être embêtant.

----------


## MAIVLY

personne pour jouer dans une petite heure ?

edit : en fait plus tôt que prévu, mon taille-haie tout neuf a eu raison de ma rallonge toute vieille  ::ninja:: 
je suis sur mumble pour les intéressés

----------


## Croustimiel

Laissez leur le temps. Ca reste un petit studio indé tout de même.  ::ninja::

----------


## Kaelis

T'es bruyant toi.

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> edit : en fait plus tôt que prévu, mon taille-haie tout neuf a eu raison de ma rallonge toute vieille


 :haha:

----------


## Wedgge

Toujours plus loin dans le hack   :tired:  :

----------


## Redlight

Quand je vois Shroud rager ça me rassure sur le potentiel tiltant du jeu  ::XD::

----------


## Aza

Je viens d'acheter le jeu grâce à la promo Steam là, ça faisait un moment que j'voulais m'y mettre (Couyu si tu passes par là, c'est en partie de ta faute).
Première surpise, le jeu fait 62GO. J'vais avoir le temps de saigner les tutos et la première page, j'pense j'vais commencer le jeu j'serai déjà pro'  ::'(: 

Vous avez des Youtubeurs FR sympas qui expliquent bien à conseiller les potes ?

----------


## JazzMano

Ba y a moi, voici ma vidéo la plus utile qui récapitule bien touts les aspects primordiales du jeu, ce qu'il faut faire, ne pas faire, comment interagir avec ses coéquipiers mais aussi les adversaires et surtout, comment rester positif en toute circonstance : https://streamable.com/sqv14





Y a redlight qui va te passer des bonnes vidéos dont j'ai plus le titre en tête et dans la première page tu devrais trouver les ressources nécessaires (bien que j'ai pas mis de tuto, je vais m'en occuper).

----------


## Redlight

> Je viens d'acheter le jeu grâce à la promo Steam là, ça faisait un moment que j'voulais m'y mettre (Couyu si tu passes par là, c'est en partie de ta faute).
> Première surpise, le jeu fait 62GO. J'vais avoir le temps de saigner les tutos et la première page, j'pense j'vais commencer le jeu j'serai déjà pro' 
> 
> Vous avez des Youtubeurs FR sympas qui expliquent bien à conseiller les potes ?


Du côté des FR :

J'aime bien les présentations des agents par Oneshooter : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNlF...mCclCCvoH2BZKl
Aherys a fait des vidéos globales : https://www.youtube.com/user/Aherys83/videos

----------


## Aza

Merci bro je vais check ça !

----------


## M0s

Pour être tout à fait honnête je sais pas si vous êtes très friands de ce genre de "détournement", mais sait-on jamais, avec un peu de chance ça arrivera peut être à vous faire au moins sourire. 

Bon par contre avant que vous me jetiez des cailloux pour avoir osé faire ce montage absurde, je tiens à préciser que tout ça c'est la faute à Warden. A chaque fois que je le vois sur l'écran d'accueil avec sa grosse moustache et ses mimiques, il me rappelle vraiment trop le cliché du macho man des années 80. Bref j'ai bien essayé de résister mais la tentation était trop forte  ::ninja::

----------


## Gtag

Mwahahaha

----------


## Aza

trop marrant le jeu de cowboy XD

----------


## Redlight

Yes l'event est super cool. Félicitation ubi. Limite j'aimerai que ça soit permanent pour pouvoir se chauffer.

Avec un mode HS only ca serait la folie !

----------


## JazzMano

J'ose pas ouvrir uplay de peur de voir la taille du truc à dl  :Emo:

----------


## AgentDerf

Rien a download, c'était planqué dans un précédent patch j'imagine.

----------


## Voodoonice

Moi j'aime pas, il y a tellement à faire pour réparer le jeu, mais bon vaut mieux consacré des ressources pour créer une map et vendre encore des skins pour 80 balles  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Redlight

Moi je comprends, il faut bien ramener des thunes si tu veux continuer à développer ton jeu. Mais putain un shooting range ça prendra même pas 1/4 des ressources de ce genre d'event.

----------


## Voodoonice

C'est vrai que Ubisoft un petit développeur indépendant  ::XD::  . Le problème c'est qu'ils passent plus de temps a créer du contenu payant que de réparer ce qui devrait être fait depuis longtemps. Mais bon, si tout le monde est content, tout va bien.

----------


## Frypolar

> Moi j'aime pas, il y a tellement à faire pour réparer le jeu, mais bon vaut mieux consacré des ressources pour créer une map et vendre encore des skins pour 80 balles


Ben ça dépend dans quel esprit ça a été fait en interne. Si c’est un truc un peu rigolo fait sans pression, genre un délire qui a évolué pour devenir un évènement public, c’est super cool. Si c’est effectivement juste fait pour récupérer de l’argent alors que le jeu cartonne déjà et qu’il y a d’autres priorités, je trouve ça plus gênant.




> Moi je comprends, il faut bien ramener des thunes si tu veux continuer à développer ton jeu. Mais putain un shooting range ça prendra même pas 1/4 des ressources de ce genre d'event.


Ouais ça c’est vraiment du foutage de gueule. Quand je vois le mode coop du premier Insurgency (un truc très secondaire alors que le studio était tout petit) par rapport au Terro Hunt de R6, ça fait de la peine. Pour se chauffer il n’y a rien dans R6. La dernière fois qu’on a eu une grosse modif dans le Terro Hunt c’était pour virer le gain de renom  ::rolleyes::  Toujours par rapport à Insurgency, les devs, moins nombreux que ceux de R6, ont sorti très vite un shooting range.

Dans R6 on peut même pas explorer une carte avec des munitions ou des pouvoirs à l’infini. Avant-hier je voyais Macie Jay chercher des endroits intéressant pour utiliser Ying mais il était obligé de se tuer en boucle et de relancer des parties (c’est long) juste parce qu’il ne pouvait pas lancer plus de 3 flashs...

----------


## Voodoonice

Ouais, tous le monde dont les pros réclament un mode entraînement mais bon....

----------


## Frypolar

Ah ben ça date au moins de la beta cette demande.

----------


## Redlight

J'en ai parlé à Liven sur son live, selon lui ils ne veulent tout simplement ne pas le faire et c'est mort.

Après j'envoie des message à Leroy Athanassoff sur twitter : 





A chaque fois il like, il me troll de batard  ::cry::

----------


## Frypolar

C'est vrai qu'un mode entraînement dans un FPS compétitif qui veut durer est une idée saugrenue. Après c'est vrai que c'est plus difficile d'y intégrer des alpha packs.

----------


## Typhonarick

> Pour être tout à fait honnête je sais pas si vous êtes très friands de ce genre de "détournement", mais sait-on jamais, avec un peu de chance ça arrivera peut être à vous faire au moins sourire. 
> 
> Bon par contre avant que vous me jetiez des cailloux pour avoir osé faire ce montage absurde, je tiens à préciser que tout ça c'est la faute à Warden. A chaque fois que je le vois sur l'écran d'accueil avec sa grosse moustache et ses mimiques, il me rappelle vraiment trop le cliché du macho man des années 80. Bref j'ai bien essayé de résister mais la tentation était trop forte


J'adore, c'est super bien fait !  ::): 
Il faudrait créer un mod pour que cela apparaisse réellement au lancement du jeu.

Ça serait même plus simple que créer un mode entraînement. xD

----------


## Aza

En fait je peux acheter tous les agents avec l'argent in game ? 
Les premiers me coutaient 500, là ça monte à 1000, je suppose que ça monte de plus en plus ? Faut jouer cb de temps à peu prêt pour tous les avoirs ?

----------


## JazzMano

C'est rapide, genre 2 par mois facile si tu joue régulièrement (2h par jour par ex).

----------


## Kaelis

Yves le chasseur de baleines

----------


## M0s

> Mwahahaha





> J'adore, c'est super bien fait ! 
> Il faudrait créer un mod pour que cela apparaisse réellement au lancement du jeu.
> 
> Ça serait même plus simple que créer un mode entraînement. xD


Si ça a réussi à vous faire rire tous les deux c'est le principal  ::happy2:: 

Edit : trois en comptant Raoul  ::P:

----------


## Raoul Wolfoni

> Pour être tout à fait honnête je sais pas si vous êtes très friands de ce genre de "détournement", mais sait-on jamais, avec un peu de chance ça arrivera peut être à vous faire au moins sourire. 
> 
> Bon par contre avant que vous me jetiez des cailloux pour avoir osé faire ce montage absurde, je tiens à préciser que tout ça c'est la faute à Warden. A chaque fois que je le vois sur l'écran d'accueil avec sa grosse moustache et ses mimiques, il me rappelle vraiment trop le cliché du macho man des années 80. Bref j'ai bien essayé de résister mais la tentation était trop forte



Ca m'a fait rire aussi

----------


## Aza

Mon pseudo uplay si y'a des Canards qui veulent jouer / m'apprendre un peu car je débute : Azah24

----------


## Garven

En parlant de débuter j'ai essayé de m'y "remettre" et le mode novice est pète de smurf...
(Ou alors je suis très très mauvais ce qui est possible aussi.)

----------


## Aza

> En parlant de débuter j'ai essayé de m'y "remettre" et le mode novice est pète de smurf...
> (Ou alors je suis très très mauvais ce qui est possible aussi.)


Le jeu était en promo sur steam à 10 balles là, donc les smurfs en profitent.

Le fov vous le réglez à combien vs ?

----------


## mcr47

> Mon pseudo uplay si y'a des Canards qui veulent jouer / m'apprendre un peu car je débute : Azah24


Normalement y a un guide sur biendébuter.net mais sinon moi c'est CPC_JeTueIls. ::): 





> Le jeu était en promo sur steam à 10 balles là, donc les smurfs en profitent.
> 
> Le fov vous le réglez à combien vs ?


au max!

----------


## Redlight

biendebuter.com est down depuis 2 ou 3 ans.

----------


## Shep1

> biendebuter.com est down depuis 2 ou 3 ans.


Ils devaient l'ajouter à CPC je crois, mais pas de nouvelle depuis... J'ai perdu l'article que j'avais fait à l'aide de la communauté d'ailleurs...

----------


## Redlight

J'avais demandé il y a plus d'un an si il y avait des nouvelle parce que les infos se faisaient de plus en plus rare. On m'avait envoyer paître en mode "on est une petite boîte, ça prend du temps" depuis silence radio.

----------


## Voodoonice

> Mon pseudo uplay si y'a des Canards qui veulent jouer / m'apprendre un peu car je débute : Azah24


Je t'ai fais une demande d'amis

----------


## Frypolar

Bonne idée d’une personne de reddit pour les nouveaux : https://old.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6/co...p_new_players/ C’est vrai qu’une petite refonte des situations ne ferait pas de mal.

----------


## Aza

> Je t'ai fais une demande d'amis


nice

dispo à partir de 17H30 pour faire des games les potes

----------


## Aherys

Je ne pense pas que ça soit "mort" pour un mode entrainement néanmoins, disons qu'Ubisoft a juste pas mal de priorité a gérer.

----------


## Redlight

> Je ne pense pas que ça soit "mort" pour un mode entrainement néanmoins, disons qu'Ubisoft a juste pas mal de priorité a gérer.


3 ans et demi quand même.

Et rien que pour strater un setting de parties perso avec temps, munitions et gadget infini.

----------


## Kaelis

Les deux persos et la carte nouvelle ou refaite à chaque trimestre sans faute, c'est l'essentiel.

----------


## Aherys

> 3 ans et demi quand même.
> 
> Et rien que pour strater un setting de parties perso avec temps, munitions et gadget infini.


Je pense que ça fait plus de 3ans et demi pour être honnête, on en parlez déja lors de test cup ESL de mémoire, en 2015.

Mais oui, c'est compliqué, et long.

----------


## Frypolar

> Je pense que ça fait plus de 3ans et demi pour être honnête, on en parlez déja lors de test cup ESL de mémoire, en 2015.
> 
> Mais oui, c'est compliqué, et long.


Il me semble avoir lu ce genre de propositions dès la beta sans NDA. C’était vers septembre 2018 les phases de beta publique non ? Ça fait 4 ans environ. Sachant qu’Ubisoft semblait déjà intéressé par l’aspect compétitif du jeu, ils ont dû avoir des retours encore avant en privé. J’ai surtout l’impression qu’ils galèrent à travailler vite sur le jeu. Je sais pas si c’est l’architecture, les processus de dev ou les choix techno mais de l’extérieur ça a l’air d’être un peu compliqué d’avancer pour eux.

----------


## Aza

Trop cool ce jeu à 5 :D 

Vivement que j'connaisse les Maps et les Agents pour passer Diam :D !

----------


## Shep1

J'ai repris article avec web archive et je vous met article d'Izual : 




> Il  est bien loin, le temps des jeux de tir simples où il suffisait de courir dans tous les sens et de viser la tête pour gagner. Dans Rainbow Six: Siege, des objectifs délicats (désamorceurs à poser, otages à extraire) et un environnement destructible bouleversent complètement la tâche des attaquants aussi bien que des défenseurs. Le premier obstacle qui se dresse sur la route des débutants est souvent celui de la survie : lorsque les murs explosent et qu’on se prend des grenades aveuglantes dans la face, il faut une bonne maîtrise du jeu pour espérer terminer le round en vie. Une maîtrise du jeu qui passe d’abord par quelques conseils que la communauté de Canard PC a compilés pour vous.
> 1. Communiquez. Peu importe le moyen, donnez des infos claires et précises, en indiquant l’opérateur et la pièce où il se trouve. Les points cardinaux de la boussole (en bas à droite de l’écran) peuvent vous aider à donner une direction. Après la phase de préparation, en défense, pensez à prendre les caméras afin de connaitre le point de départ des attaquants. En attaque, prévenez votre équipe si votre drone est témoin d’une destruction de barricades avant le début du round : il s’agit peut-être d’une tentative de spawnkill de la part des défenseurs, qui pourront observer l’extérieur des bâtiments depuis cette fenêtre (on appelle cela le peeking).
> 
> 2. Soyez vigilant dès les premières secondes. Le spawnkill, c’est-à-dire le fait de tuer les attaquants au moment où ils apparaissent et sortent de leur couvert pour rejoindre les bâtiments, est monnaie courante dans ce jeu. En attaque, ne courez pas comme un poulet sans tête au début du round et vérifiez les fenêtres ou portes qui donnent sur votre point d’apparition. En défense, faites attention aux attaquants légers qui peuvent fondre très rapidement sur l’objectif.
> 
> 3. Ne renforcez que ce qui est nécessaire. Ne renforcez jamais un mur entre deux bombes, il vaut mieux créer des lignes de tir et des passages afin de pouvoir défendre efficacement les deux objectifs. Renforcer les trappes au-dessus de vous et ouvrir celles à votre niveau (pour pouvoir fuir si nécessaire) est souvent une bonne idée.
> 
> 4. Bougez dès que vous êtes repéré. En attaque mais aussi en défense, les cartes sont en général assez grandes pour permettre une grande liberté de mouvement. Si un drone, une caméra ou un ennemi a noté votre emplacement, inutile de vous y terrer : à moins d’être déjà sous le feu, trouver une nouvelle cachette ou un nouvel angle d’attaque augmentera considérablement votre durée de vie. Dans Rainbow Six: Siege, la surprise est un atout qu’il faut conserver le plus longtemps possible.
> 
> ...

----------


## mcr47

Je suis tombé sur ça:

----------


## Agano

Faudra mettre à jour le titre du topic.

----------


## Kaelis

Bah, reste 40 messages à faire  ::ninja::

----------


## Wedgge



----------


## Frypolar

En regardant une vidéo de Macie Jay je viens d’apprendre qu’on peut détruire les téléphones portables des défenseurs qui tombent au sol quand Dokaebbi est jouée  ::o:

----------


## JazzMano

Je suis quasi sur que c'était indiqué dans le trailer de gameplay des opé. Mais oué on l'a tous oublié.

----------


## Voodoonice

Pareil, j'avais oublié 
Bon sinon, Ubi ils ont tiré la chasse ce soir, tsunami de ban impressionnant  ::o:

----------


## Frypolar

> Je suis quasi sur que c'était indiqué dans le trailer de gameplay des opé. Mais oué on l'a tous oublié.


En même temps j’ai quasiment pas joué depuis la sortie de Vigile et Doka  ::ninja::

----------


## Redlight

> Pareil, j'avais oublié 
> Bon sinon, Ubi ils ont tiré la chasse ce soir, tsunami de ban impressionnant


Ban pour l'utilisation de la chaine de caractère qui faisait lagger tout le monde.

----------


## Voodoonice

Il y a autant d'abruti que ça, prêt à tout pour une médaille virtuel  ::XD::

----------


## Aherys

Rigolez pas, on a un joueur qui s'est fait ban avant notre match contre Vitality.

¯\_(ツ)_/¯

----------


## Redlight

> Rigolez pas, on a un joueur qui s'est fait ban avant notre match contre Vitality.
> 
> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


 :Facepalm:  Vraiment pas malin.

----------


## Frypolar

> Rigolez pas, on a un joueur qui s'est fait ban avant notre match contre Vitality.
> 
> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Ça se passe comment dans ces cas là ? Il peut utiliser un autre compte ? Ou alors s’il est banni par Ubi il ne peut plus jouer dans les compétitions ESL ?

----------


## Redlight

Il a utilisé le compte d'un admin ESL. C'est sur la VOD de la french league

----------


## Frypolar

J’avais pas suivi mais Webedia a lâché l’équipe LeStream, a priori parce qu’ils n’ont pas été pris pour avoir leur skin en jeu. En même temps, avec cette attitude, il faut pas s’étonner de ne pas être choisi  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Aza

webedia quoi --'

----------


## Aherys

> Ça se passe comment dans ces cas là ? Il peut utiliser un autre compte ? Ou alors s’il est banni par Ubi il ne peut plus jouer dans les compétitions ESL ?


Ubi est assez servere avec les comportements,

mais pour le coup, ici, le ban a était trés large, Setzz sur le coup avais fait ça pour plaisanter dans une game contre des potes (au passage avec Blaz), donc y'a eu de la compréhension.
S'pas pro, mais rien de dramatique, ils ont juste pris un savon.

----------


## Frypolar

> Ubi est assez servere avec les comportements,


C’est pas plus mal vu la toxicité de la communauté. Je refais du casual pour me remettre dedans, je pense que c’est la pire communauté que j’ai croisée en jeu multi. Les TKs, les votekick, les mecs qui partent à la moindre déconvenue ou le trashtalk par ceux qui se sont fait booster, on a la total.

Edit : et Ubi a reset tous mes personnages  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Kaelis

Tous les jeux multis ont la pire communauté en jeu multi.

----------


## Frypolar

Ah non, je préfère de loin celle de BF ou CoD. Même celle de Mordhau gêne moins tes parties.

----------


## Kaelis

À ce point ? Pourquoi s'infliger ça...

----------


## Aza

> Tous les jeux multis ont la pire communauté en jeu multi.


Oui, surtout les jeux pvp par équipe avec mmr, ça les rends fous les gens. J’ai 3k heures de jeu à dota et 600 à OW, dans le genre toxique c’est assez sympa.
Sur OW ils ont mis un système de médailles qui te félicitent quand tu reçois des commends, et tu peux rechercher des games avec des gens avec un minimum de médaille, exemple niveau de médaille 3 minimum (y’a 5 niveaux je crois). Ça a un peu calmé les toxiques.

----------


## Frypolar

> À ce point ? Pourquoi s'infliger ça...


Sur environ 20 parties en solo, en casual, j’ai dû avoir 3 parties sans relou. Là je viens de croiser le même mec sur deux parties différentes et à chaque fois il a été toxique. Donc c’était pas une fois de temps en temps, il est juste comme ça naturellement. Et pourtant il est toujours là.

Après on croise aussi des gens sympas et parfois même qui communiquent. On en a rarement plus d’un par partie mais quand ça arrive ça fait bien plaisir, même si tu perds  ::):

----------


## Shep1

> Oui, surtout les jeux pvp par équipe avec mmr, ça les rends fous les gens. J’ai 3k heures de jeu à dota et 600 à OW, dans le genre toxique c’est assez sympa.
> Sur OW ils ont mis un système de médailles qui te félicitent quand tu reçois des commends, et tu peux rechercher des games avec des gens avec un minimum de médaille, exemple niveau de médaille 3 minimum (y’a 5 niveaux je crois). Ça a un peu calmé les toxiques.


Ah ouai c'est pas mal comme système ! Je ne connaissais pas !

----------


## Frypolar

C’est normal que les chances de gain d’un Alpha Pack soient remises à zéro ? Je viens de passer de 22% à 2%...

----------


## Gtag

> C’est normal que les chances de gain d’un Alpha Pack soient remises à zéro ? Je viens de passer de 22% à 2%...


T'as du le recevoir, redémarre ton jeu s'il n’apparaît pas.

----------


## Frypolar

Bien vu ! Je pensais qu’on gagnait moins de 2% par match et donc que ça datait de la partie d’encore avant.

----------


## Frypolar

Mise à jour du TTS : https://old.reddit.com/r/Rainbow6TTS...r_patch_notes/




> Hello!
> 
> We're testing out some balancing changes on the Test Server this week!
> 
> Please bear in mind that all changes made in the TS are for testing purposes and do not have any guaranteed impact on the live-servers.
> 
> Report any bugs you encounter in the TS to >> r6fix.ubi.com/test-server
> 
> Phantom Sight Patch Notes >> rainbow6.com/phantomsight
> ...

----------


## Redlight

Que du bon ! Bon je pense que le nerf du shield qui DBNO c'est de la poudre au yeux car dans R6 quand tu es down = tu es mort dans 99% des cas. Mais le patch va dans le bon sens. Après j'ai peur qu'ils sur-exploite le pick and ban de la ranked. Dans la majorité des cas on ban Jackal et Caveira par forcément car ils sont OP mais juste qu'on a pas forcément envie de se faire chier à les gérer même si on peut le faire relativement facilement.

----------


## Frypolar

Belle remontée des Gameward et défense rigolote de tellers depuis l’autre bout de la map :D

Vous savez s’il existe des exemples de setup avec Castle ? Ou alors il faut fouiller les VoD des compétitions ?

----------


## JazzMano

Dans l'op y a ça : https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...YIYoSG8Zo/edit 

Si tu fais une recherche sur castle dans le doc, tu verras plusieurs strats mais c'est sur les veilles maps. De ce que j'ai vu ça reste quand même d'actualité. Le top reste de se taper les vod ofc.

----------


## Gtag

Pour les changements d'équilibrage, il y a un peu plus de détail ici.

----------


## EyeLaughThugAim

> Pour les changements d'équilibrage, il y a un peu plus de détail ici.


les pickrates de Jackal et echo sont magnifiques  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Redlight

Les pickrates prennent en compte les ban et comme ils sont ban a dans 90% des cas. Ça rend leur stat un peu biaisé car faites sur un échantillon beaucoup plus petit.

D'ailleurs si on ban jackal c'est considéré comme un pick sur ce tableau et donc si on perd alors qu'on l'a ban ça compte comme une défaite pour jackal ?

----------


## JazzMano

J'ai mis à jour l'op.

gros bisous baveux.

----------


## Kaelis

Merci pour ton travail. Copie colle dans un nouveau topic tant qu't'y es

----------


## JazzMano

Ha oui

----------


## MAIVLY

> J'ai mis à jour l'op.
> 
> gros bisous baveux.


"Liste officiel détaillés des operateurs (armes, équipements, biographies) : https://rainbow6.ubisoft.com/siege/e...operators.aspx
Soit 48 opérateurs. Soit 18 nanas pour 30 mecs. *Pas de bizarre au programme.* "

???

----------


## JazzMano

Féloche, t'es le seul à lire l'op.

Nouveau topic : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/12...0#post12438560 Et longue vie à la Reine !

----------

